# Military watches collection magazine



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the Eaglemoss military watches collection magazine thread

links to reviews & tests (thanks to jonmac73)

Issue 1 - US Infantry review - Chicolabronse
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 1 - US Infantry stripdown - Kevinw
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 1 - US Infantry mechanism - Erolek
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 1 - US Infantry water test - Kevinw
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 1 - US Infantry on beige nato - Chicolabronse
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 2 - Luftwaffe Pilot first look - KevinW
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 2 - Luftwaffe Pilot review - Chicolabronse
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 2 - Luftwaffe Pilot stripdown - Kevinw
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 3 - British SBS 1970's first look - Letchy
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 3 - British SBS 1970's review - etic
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 3 - British SBS 1970's review - Chicolabronse
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 4 - Russian Military 1980's review - Chicolabronse
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 5 - Italian Diver 1940's - Chicolabronse
Military watches collection magazine

Issue 1-5 - group shot - Chicolabronse
Military watches collection magazine

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

~~MANUFACTURERS QUOTED SPECS~~


Stainless steel cases
seiko-epson quartz movement
water resistant
genuine leather straps (were applicable)
2 year warranty
storage box

chico


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I've just seen this, tempted, but concerned they may just be very cheaply made quartz watches not worth the price of the magazine 

Chris


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Well i bought "issue 1 the us infantry watch" this morning, and what can i say, 
*
I have edited my review as it seems my initial impressions were a bit harsh!!*

40mm stainless steel case, 42mm with crown (magazine states all watches have stainless steel cases)
japanese quartz
water resistant
basic nylon strap (will swap for a nato)
well printed dial 
2yr warranty
very little lume
nice presentation box

stuck it on a black nato, and seems good value for money!

























































chico


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Was afraid of this, shame could've been a nice collection

Chris


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chirs1211 said:


> Was afraid of this, shame could've been a nice collection


Yeah was hoping for better, will probably pick up the panarai style one as a trial/test fit for a getat homage that im after, but apart from that i will be giving this collection a miss!! shame

chico


----------



## CarGuyR35 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

How's the magazine?


----------



## Sigfortunata (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chirs1211 said:


> I've just seen this, tempted, but concerned they may just be very cheaply made quartz watches not worth the price of the magazine
> 
> Chris


Really, this has cheap crap written all over it!


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



CarGuyR35 said:


> How's the magazine?


I'd be quite interested in the mag, too. Military history and watches.......what's not to like?


----------



## wmaker (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

TV advert for the magazine on YouTube:


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



wmaker said:


> TV advert for the magazine on YouTube:


Is that a Quartz Komandirskie homage at 0:11? Never thought I would see an homage of a $40 watch:-d


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

What would a subscription cost shipped to the US?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Military watches collection magazine!*

Yes, GuessWho! Initially I thought it was one of those Chinese fakes you sometimes see. I guess the concept here is a quartzalike of each watch featured in an issue.
Could be a good way to see if a particular style is your thing without shelling out big bucks


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



CarGuyR35 said:


> How's the magazine?





Kiter said:


> I'd be quite interested in the mag, too. Military history and watches.......what's not to like?


If i get a chance i will scan the mag and post the pics.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Pics removed, my mistake!

chico


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Wow, I'm surprised the publisher gave you permission to scan and post it here!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



svorkoetter said:


> Wow, I'm surprised the publisher gave you permission to scan and post it here!


never thought to ask! :-d


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> never thought to ask! :-d


I guess this doesn't mean anything to you?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



svorkoetter said:


> I guess this doesn't mean anything to you?
> 
> View attachment 1392763


Yes it does mean something to me, just an oversight on my part, the images have been removed!!

chico


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Sorry if I came across too harsh, but it is the forum owner that would be in trouble if the magazine took issue with this (which they likely would), and I don't want to lose this forum. BTW, any published material is under copyright, whether or not the publisher states it in the publication. The only way it would not be is if they explicitly said that it wasn't.


----------



## shadeone (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

The irony in them copyrighting something is that they are literally making all of their money selling clone watches :-d


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



svorkoetter said:


> Sorry if I came across too harsh, but it is the forum owner that would be in trouble if the magazine took issue with this (which they likely would), and I don't want to lose this forum. BTW, any published material is under copyright, whether or not the publisher states it in the publication. The only way it would not be is if they explicitly said that it wasn't.


No probs i'm glad you pointed it out to me, a bit of brain fade on my part!! i wouldn't want to lose this forum either! i was wondering if you have any plans/sizes for the watch box you built yet?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I'm tempted to subscribe to this, would be more inclined to, if the watches were better quality and a a higher price! On the website it offers a 10 watch, watch box, mag binder and the watch, with the first issue! all for 7euro, Can't be bad?


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Like most people I'd be interested enough in the Pan-alike and the Japanese-alike watch on the bottom right of the group image.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> I'm tempted to subscribe to this, would be more inclined to, if the watches were better quality and a a higher price! On the website it offers a 10 watch, watch box, mag binder and the watch, with the first issue! all for 7euro, Can't be bad?


You only receive the binder, the watch box and the special edition chronograph watch when you subscibe, first issue £3.99, second issue £6.99 £9.99 per issue after that. The magazine states that "All models are set in stainless steel cases" "water resistant" "Japanese quartz" and carry a "2 year warranty" for £10 i could see myself buying a few specific models as reference for future purchases. The website says they are planning on 80 models with possibly some special editions in the future.

chico


----------



## Starman66 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> You only receive the binder, the watch box and the special edition chronograph watch when you subscibe, first issue £3.99, second issue £6.99 £9.99 per issue after that. The magazine states that "All models are set in stainless steel cases" "water resistant" "Japanese quartz" and carry a "2 year warranty" for £10 i could see myself buying a few specific models as reference for future purchases. The website says they are planning on 80 models with possibly some special editions in the future.
> 
> chico


80 models? I'll say that again, 80 models? That's getting on for 800 GBP if you subscribed & bought every issue. You could buy one or two very nice original military watches for that amount, instead of having 80 cheaply made quartz imitations. I suppose the magazines may be interesting, but I know what I'd sooner have.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I actually wrote to them to see if they have a magazine-only subscription offer. Don't really need a bunch of quartz look-alikes, but the magazine looks like it might make interesting reading.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

The mag is rubbish.
It's very very basic, with little real info.
A little about how they designed the watch, a little about the watch their rep is based on, a "day in the life" account of typical soldier who would have worn the watch (this in itself seems to have been written for children) and finally a little about a high end manufacturer....who has nothing to do with the watch on the cover.

Unless you really want the cover watch, do yourself a favour and keep your money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Starman66 said:


> 80 models? I'll say that again, 80 models? That's getting on for 800 GBP if you subscribed & bought every issue. You could buy one or two very nice original military watches for that amount, instead of having 80 cheaply made quartz imitations. I suppose the magazines may be interesting, but I know what I'd sooner have.


A lot of money for 80 very basic quartz watches, but if you look at the claimed specs : WR,SS,JPNSE QRTZ, real leather straps, 2 YR warranty on every model for £10, if i see one i like i'd buy it.



svorkoetter said:


> I actually wrote to them to see if they have a magazine-only subscription offer. Don't really need a bunch of quartz look-alikes, but the magazine looks like it might make interesting reading.


What was their response? The magazine has very basic info about the watch, everything else you could find on wiki.



Kevinw said:


> The mag is rubbish.
> It's very very basic, with little real info.
> A little about how they designed the watch, a little about the watch their rep is based on, a "day in the life" account of typical soldier who would have worn the watch (this in itself seems to have been written for children) and finally a little about a high end manufacturer....who has nothing to do with the watch on the cover.
> 
> Unless you really want the cover watch, do yourself a favour and keep your money


+1


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> What was their response? The magazine has very basic info about the watch, everything else you could find on wiki.


They said:

_Unfortunately not, you can subscribe without the binders and boxes but each issue will remain at £9.99_


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Hi everybody. Newbie here. I have read through the thread and have taken on board your views. The magazine isn't good enough as a standalone product. But the watches, though replicas, do you feel that £9.99 per item is reasonable?

Is Japanese Quartz any good?

I have submitted my subscription as I only own two watches and neither are worth mentioning. (Yep, that bad) I'm hoping to start improving my collection and I though this would be a good start.

Yes, £800+ would get me a gem or two, I agree.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Sigfortunata said:


> Really, this has cheap crap written all over it!


!!!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey;74the 67 said:


> Hi everybody. Newbie here. I have read through the thread and have taken on board your views. The magazine isn't good enough as a standalone product. But the watches, though replicas, do you feel that £9.99 per item is reasonable?
> 
> Is Japanese Quartz any good?
> 
> ...


Hello and welome to WUS, If the watches are true to the quoted specs then I think £10 is worth a punt, but I would be selective in my purchases, only buying the ones that interested me. The panerai style and the pilot watch are the only ones I like!

Depends on the quality of the movement, I will see if I can open mine and post a pic.

Its a good way to build a collection but You could get 4 fantastic watches for £800 and with 80 issues planned how many are u really going to like and wear?

Chico


----------



## Lovejoy (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Of course they're cheap, you are paying £4 for the first, £7 for the second and £10 for the rest of the issues. You didn't really expect an original did you?


----------



## Lovejoy (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chirs1211 said:


> !!!


So what Sigforunata? Some of us can't afford to buy originals but it doesn't mean our passion is any less than yours, at least this way we get to own something we can afford.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

To be fair, the watch in the first mag is pretty good for a quartz, the quartz movement is metal rather than plastic

Swapped out the awful strap and it's a fair watch, got me interested enough to start looking for a genuine military spec Benrus. Fascinating piece









(borrowed pic)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovejoy (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> Hi everybody. Newbie here. I have read through the thread and have taken on board your views. The magazine isn't good enough as a standalone product. But the watches, though replicas, do you feel that £9.99 per item is reasonable?
> 
> Is Japanese Quartz any good?
> 
> ...


Of course it would, but by buying these you get to have a look and feel of a replica, decide what you like and can then set your sights and funds, on obtaining an original. I've bought and sold a few WW1 Trench watches - bought them and been unhappy because I didn't know what I was doing, then sold them on. IMHO, this magazine is great value even if the watches aren't high quality (which they won't be)


----------



## Lovejoy (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> To be fair, the watch in the first mag is pretty good for a quartz, the quartz movement is metal rather than plastic
> 
> Swapped out the awful strap and it's a fair watch, got me interested enough to start looking for a genuine military spec Benrus. Fascinating piece
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovejoy (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I bought the mag this morning too. It was always going to be a cheap watch but nonetheless, the value far outweighs the cost. More power to the publishers elbow if they broaded the interest in military watches to a new and younger audience.



chicolabronse said:


> Well i bought "issue 1 the us infantry watch" this morning, and what can i say,
> 
> 40mm stainless steel case???? (magazine states all watches have stainless steel cases)
> japanese quartz
> ...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Just for you guys, some strip down pics.(iPhone quality)
Form your own conclusions, but I'm quite happy to wear this as a work beater

Next issue is the Luftwaffe pilot, third an sas submariner fourt a Russian Vostok replica....I'll be buying all of those for the curiosity factor


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> Just for you guys, some strip down pics.(iPhone quality)
> Form your own conclusions, but I'm quite happy to wear this as a work beater
> 
> Next issue is the Luftwaffe pilot, third an sas submariner fourt a Russian Vostok replica....I'll be buying all of those for the curiosity factor


After seeing your great pics i will be buying more of these, good for trying out specific styles at an ultra-affordable price. What's your opinion on the case, Stainless steel?

chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

It's hard to tell, but I think it genuinely is stainless steel.

Magazine is awful but Im going to keep buying it, 
Reasons for buying....
Fun way to try different styles of watches, enough reading to take up a lunch break, and simply because the publishers have managed to pull this off at a relatively inexpensive price.
Am I going to buy them all? Dunno, but think of it like this...
80 issues.....£800
80 issues over 2 week intervals £10 ever 2 weeks...that's a fiver a week.
I spend more than that on coffee every week.
If it were £800 straight up it would be horrible.
Also the publishers subscription deal seems pretty well thought out.
They only charge every 2 issues, with options for binders etc.
This is no reference magazine by any stretch of the imagination, but it is fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> Magazine is awful but Im going to keep buying it,
> Reasons for buying....
> Fun way to try different styles of watches, enough reading to take up a lunch break, and simply because the publishers have managed to pull this off at a relatively inexpensive price.
> Am I going to buy them all? Dunno, but think of it like this...
> ...


You could also look at it as tying up £800 in crap watches you won't want to wear and won't have time to wear instead of putting it into a good watch or a few good watches you will want to wear and won't have to make time for. There are many ways to discover your own style in watches, and many of them are free and won't divert funds and wrist time from watches you will like better.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

True, 
I think I'll cherry pick the issues I want.

£800 to spend? I'd buy a full akrapovic for my fireblade if I had that kinda funds available!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Nice pics Kevin. I won't be buying the first issue as the last thing I need is another field watch! I will probably pick up the Panerai-alike 5th issue though if I spot it in the newsagents here.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Thank you Kevinw for your detailed post regarding the first watch. Would it appear that the quality is slightly above the price of the magazine?

Lovejoy, I agree wholeheartedly that for some people of limited funds, this is a quick and cheap way to start collecting watches. Yes they are replicas, but it's not the £800 figure your need to think of, it's the £20 per month for 2 watches. Yes, I've subscribed . . . And there may be some watches that I'll never wear, but at least I'd have that option.

I've never really been fascinated by watches. I've got an old Slazenger watch that was given to me on my 18th birthday (14 years ago) and until my wife bought me a 'Mantaray' watch for Christmas, that was my only watch.

I saw some TW Steel watches about a year or two ago and fell in Love with the Canteen TW01. But at £185, thats still a little pricey for one outright payment. I'm a support worker, so funds are a little tight, but with the military watch collection, I can pay out a small amount each month and build an impressive collection of watches while still saving. And if any of the replicas really take my fancy, I can start looking for the originals.

As Kevinw said, 'I spend that more than that a month on coffee' . I could be selective of the watches I want, or I could be a completist and spend the next 4 years receiving these watches. . . Yes £800 by the end is a lot. But £20 a month is small. I can't imagine Rolex allowing you to pay this little over time for their watches.

Thank you for your opinions and criticisms.

My name is Stuart and I look forward to talking to you more.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> Thank you Kevinw for your detailed post regarding the first watch. Would it appear that the quality is slightly above the price of the magazine?


Hard to say.
Obviously the publishers are making a profit on this or they wouldn't be doing it.
It's my guess they are making a loss on the first issue to gain interest.

As for the watch, it's decent, it can take a pounding (been operating a Bosch 11kg breaker with it on my wrist)
And whilst there's no way I'm testing it's water tightness, the manufacturers have seen fit to put a gasket on the case back.

I've also seen these watches for sale on the bay for $16 so can't be all bad.

Quality is on a par with infintry and most of us are happy to pay £10-£12 for them.
So.yeah, I'd say it's value for money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Yeah you cant go wrong for the price!!

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Okay, i'm sure 10 issues in, it will start to get boring. Lol. But i'll keep you informed of the watches people don't get.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> You only receive the binder, the watch box and the special edition chronograph watch when you subscibe, first issue £3.99, second issue £6.99 £9.99 per issue after that. The magazine states that "All models are set in stainless steel cases" "water resistant" "Japanese quartz" and carry a "2 year warranty" for £10 i could see myself buying a few specific models as reference for future purchases. The website says they are planning on 80 models with possibly some special editions in the future.
> 
> chico


I was on the website last night and in Ireland they don't allow you to use PayPal which is a little off putting as you have to allow a direct debit form you debit/credit card, the freebies for subscribing are sent over a 5 week period too :-(

You also need to be careful as there are options, like getting binders and watch cases you have to click to stop an automatic send! the cases are 24 euros every 20 issues ( who wants 20 watches sitting in a drawer) and binders (forget how much) sent every few issues too, so that's another expense on top of the mag and watch offer!

I'm going to see if I can get these locally and select the ones I want, too many hidden's in the subscribe option for me, I didn't read the terms and conditions, but I'm guessing a subscription, ties you into the offer :-(


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I will post pics of any ones i get!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> I will post pics of any ones i get!
> 
> chico


That would be great and maybe some of our military watch gurus might suggest the best ones, on this thread


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> I was on the website last night and in Ireland they don't allow you to use PayPal which is a little off putting as you have to allow a direct debit form you debit/credit card, the freebies for subscribing are sent over a 5 week period too :-(
> 
> You also need to be careful as there are options, like getting binders and watch cases you have to click to stop an automatic send! the cases are 24 euros every 20 issues ( who wants 20 watches sitting in a drawer) and binders (forget how much) sent every few issues too, so that's another expense on top of the mag and watch offer!
> 
> I'm going to see if I can get these locally and select the ones I want, too many hidden's in the subscribe option for me, I didn't read the terms and conditions, but I'm guessing a subscription, ties you into the offer :-(


Personally i won't be subscribing, but i will be picking up just the ones that i like, i dont need the binders or the watch boxes or 80 watches!!! You should have no problem finding it locally, you can cancel the subscription at anytime according to the website.

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Pepperami, yes the additional binders and boxes are slightly hidden in the subscription page and you need to untick them. I think you can request them and pay for them at a later stage. I think that there will be so few people fully subscribing to the series that some of the watches are going to be rarer than others. There are also 'special edition' watches to be made available in addition to the planned series and they will issues and payments taken out of the direct debit that people have agreed to.


----------



## Erolek (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I was given the magazine by a friend of mine as he knows I'm bit twisted about the wristwatches.

Out of curiosity opened mine:









Solid metal case (stainless steel?),quite rough case finish, decent print on the dial. Lume doesn't last very long unfortunately. Flat glass crystal. 40mm case, 42 with crown, 46mm lug-to-lug. Very tight fit push caseback (with seal), 20mm strap - just rough nylon, but not really uncomfortable. Japanese Seiko-Epson non-jeweled movement.

It'll make good beater.

I will probably cherry pick one or two more. Depends on what's on offer.

Greetings 
Eryk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Hate to post on this again but they actually have a preview of the magazine on their website

Military Watches Magazine - 75 Years of precision in times of war & peace


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Tried to get another copy today, so I could test the water resistance of the watch, and the claim of water resistance!

Unfortunately couldn't find a copy anywhere! 
I'll try again tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I think you need to take these for what they are as I'm quite sure it was not a publication intended to impress a few watch geeks. That be us)
However I bought a copy today for my son and I. It allows us to share the hobby and get him interested in watches without the risk attached to more expensive pieces. He is young and will no doubt wreck the watches in jig time but we can take turns wearing the watches until he does. I'm wearing it now.
Won't break the bank to buy a couple which he likes and shows an interest in.

All good!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

With failure of water test, here's a lume shot,
Colour me impressed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahnstormer (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Thanks, I will take a look at this at the newsagent tomorrow.

If this is anything like the 'build the Mary Rose' type magazines where you get a part every week, then they stop being available in newsagents after a set number of issues after which I think you can only get them by subscription.

Definitely worth a look.

Thanks All.


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Hi guys I'm new to watches and just got my first watch a few days ago and I subscribed to this today to get a bit of a collection going, I don't plan on getting all of them just a few of them and cancel the subscription (after the free gifts) then pick out the ones I like. Would you recommend these for just starting off?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

It's a cheap way of getting a few interesting looking watches together.

The watch in the first issue is a robust wee thing, but the difference in quality between one of these and a £100 watch is immense.

But they are fun and are perfectly presentable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> Just for you guys, some strip down pics.(iPhone quality)
> Form your own conclusions, but I'm quite happy to wear this as a work beater
> 
> Next issue is the Luftwaffe pilot, third an sas submariner fourt a Russian Vostok replica....I'll be buying all of those for the curiosity factor


Am I the only one here that finds the idea of a Vostok replica kind of funny? I might be missing something, but I'm pretty sure you can get a vintage soviet era original for pretty much the same price as these (so long as you don't care too much about cosmetic damage), and even a brand new auto or mint condition vintage is well under $100 on the bay!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Bahnstormer said:


> Thanks, I will take a look at this at the newsagent tomorrow.
> 
> If this is anything like the 'build the Mary Rose' type magazines where you get a part every week, then they stop being available in newsagents after a set number of issues after which I think you can only get them by subscription.
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS! that is always the problem with these types of things.



AdamOSullivan said:


> Hi guys I'm new to watches and just got my first watch a few days ago and I subscribed to this today to get a bit of a collection going, I don't plan on getting all of them just a few of them and cancel the subscription (after the free gifts) then pick out the ones I like. Would you recommend these for just starting off?





Kevinw said:


> It's a cheap way of getting a few interesting looking watches together.
> 
> The watch in the first issue is a robust wee thing, but the difference in quality between one of these and a £100 watch is immense.
> 
> But they are fun and are perfectly presentable


I dont think you can go really wrong at the price and with the 80 models that will be available within the collection it gives you a chance to try out lots of styles without shelling out big bucks.

chico


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Hmm, couldn't find this in a nearby big WHSmiths - where are you guys finding these mags?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



mrwomble said:


> Hmm, couldn't find this in a nearby big WHSmiths - where are you guys finding these mags?


I got mine in my local newsagents

chico


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

First reasonable watch discussion for a while kicked off today when i attended a meeting rocking the freebie from issue one. Everyone had heard about the mag and two had actually considered buying it for the watch. They asked to check it out and were impressed given the price. Both have Omega watches so possibly quality was comparable.😊
Difficulty both had was finding a copy. Mibbe we have a collectable on our wrists! 😄😄


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Bahnstormer said:


> If this is anything like the 'build the Mary Rose' type magazines where you get a part every week, then they stop being available in newsagents after a set number of issues after which I think you can only get them by subscription.


That would be my guess. I suspect they want your £800, not your £10 apiece for four or five issues picked up at the stands.

A business model where the first few issues are available in large quantity as a baited hook, while later issues are subscription only to reel the punter in doesn't sound too unreasonable. After all, any leftover watches could be disposed of on a secondary market.

It doesn't seem to be a very good gamble to produce large quantities of every issue, so my guess is that is not the plan. In fact, I'd be surprised if manufacturing is planned more than a few issues in advance.



khd said:


> Am I the only one here that finds the idea of a Vostok replica kind of funny? I might be missing something, but I'm pretty sure you can get a vintage soviet era original for pretty much the same price as these (so long as you don't care too much about cosmetic damage), and even a brand new auto or mint condition vintage is well under $100 on the bay!


Strange as it seems, I seem to recall that quartz-powered fake (or at a minimum cloned and rebranded) Komandirskies have popped up before. Many of the rest of these proposed watches may never have been cloned before.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



khd said:


> Am I the only one here that finds the idea of a Vostok replica kind of funny? I might be missing something, but I'm pretty sure you can get a vintage soviet era original for pretty much the same price as these (so long as you don't care too much about cosmetic damage), and even a brand new auto or mint condition vintage is well under $100 on the bay!


No kidding. I just bought two Vostoks on ebay from a well known seller for $29 including shipping from Russia...


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> Just for you guys, some strip down pics.(iPhone quality)
> Form your own conclusions, but I'm quite happy to wear this as a work beater


Hi KevinW - how easy is it to remove strap for replacement for a newbie (never changed anything on watches myself before).
Do you think this is worth getting a better strap for ? Thanks in advance.

Picked up the magazine/watch on the back of finding this forum entry - the magazine website I found from a web forum I view.
I was looking at 'cheap' NATO type watches on ebay - so on that basis I'm fairly pleased with it.
My local large WHSmith had plenty of copies - anyone know when the next one is out, or when first one was released - they're fortnightly ........ Thanks


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

yeah the strap can be changed easy, heres mine on a black nato -

chico


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



93EXCivic said:


> No kidding. I just bought two Vostoks on ebay from a well known seller for $29 including shipping from Russia...


Mind sharing who?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



FrakkenPrawn said:


> Mind sharing who?


asap31. He posts as amil if I remember correctly on the Russian forum.


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



93EXCivic said:


> asap31. He posts as amil if I remember correctly on the Russian forum.


Thanks I'll look him up on ebay 

Not looking at buying right now but will come in handy in the future. Starting to fall in love with these quirky watches


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> yeah the strap can be changed easy, heres mine on a black nato -
> chico


Thanks Chico. Sorry for sounding dumb but new to this. Do I need any special tools and how to do it ? What size strap would I get as replacement (where is yours from ?).
Thanks


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



jonmac73 said:


> Thanks Chico. Sorry for sounding dumb but new to this. Do I need any special tools and how to do it ? What size strap would I get as replacement (where is yours from ?).
> Thanks


No probs, you can get a strap tool for a couple of quid on ebay and there are loads of videos on youtube on how to do it. the strap on mine is a 20mm black nato which came from another watch, but you can get them on ebay in loads of different colours.

chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Military watches collection magazine!*



jonmac73 said:


> Hi KevinW - how easy is it to remove strap for replacement for a newbie (never changed anything on watches myself before).
> Do you think this is worth getting a better strap for ? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks


The strap is easy enough to change, it's on a standard spring bar, should be plenty of you tube videos showing how to remove them

The strap on it looks hideous but is actually pretty comfy, I was going to change mine but then I thought it defeats the point of the watch.

Edit to add....
I should really read replies before I post!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Thanks for replies. Agree current strap is fine & feels OK. May get issue 2 Luftwaffe and see what that is like, possibly the Russian and Italian also - was planning on getting a couple of cheap watches off the bay so this may prove just as good if not better.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> yeah the strap can be changed easy, heres mine on a black nato -
> 
> chico


I think it looks really nice against the black strap.

I've just had my confirmation of the subscription and the first issue is in the post.

I'm looking forward to the 'Italian Diver'


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> I think it looks really nice against the black strap.
> 
> I've just had my confirmation of the subscription and the first issue is in the post.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the 'Italian Diver'


Yeah but i think i will pick up a sand coloured nato for it,

enjoy it when it arrives!!

i cant wait to get the "tally diver" been wanting to try a panerai homage for ages

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Is the strap it comes with really that bad? Or do you simply prefer the durability of the nato?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> Is the strap it comes with really that bad? Or do you simply prefer the durability of the nato?


Other posters have said the strap is comfy, and it is but personally i dont like it and if i'm going to wear it i will have to stick it on a nato like this









chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Funnily, the Paneri isn't the one I'm most excited about....
I have an infantry pan style watch, funnily enough I am looking forward to the sas sub watch, that looks like fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> Just for you guys, some strip down pics.(iPhone quality)
> Form your own conclusions, but I'm quite happy to wear this as a work beater
> 
> Next issue is the Luftwaffe pilot, third an sas submariner fourt a Russian Vostok replica....I'll be buying all of those for the curiosity factor
> ...


Is that a Miyota no jewel quartz? Those things are tough little cookies!


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



James_ said:


> Is that a Miyota no jewel quartz? Those things are tough little cookies!


The movement has on it 'S.Epson corp'. Or Seiko Epson corp.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

The following I do for the good people of this Forum.

So I've been wanting to test the publishers claim of water resistance of these watches.

So I've been hunting for another copy of the mag, but to no avail.
All the newsagents tell me they grossly underestimated the demand for the mag, which seems to be nothing short of remarkable.

So to my experiment....

I decided to take the guts out of the watch and refit the back and crown.










This is a Stella glass full of warm water










And dunk test



















The watch was submersed for a full minute, the shaken in the water for a further minute.

This is the watch, picture taken from the back with the crystal resting on the case back










Absolutely BONE DRY!!!!

So......










In for another minute. And again bone dry!!!!

Ok, I'm not going diving with this, hell im not even going swimming with it....but it is definitely water resistant.

I suddenly like this watch a whole heap more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> I suddenly like this watch a whole heap more!


Superb kevin, looks like these are worth the money then! Did you register your watch for the 2yr warranty?

ps: I set it to an online atomic clock when i bought it and it is spot on a week later!!

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Thank you so much for your additional testing. Can we be innocent enough to assume the same quality will be across the range?

Really looking forward to getting my watches now.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> Thank you so much for your additional testing. Can we be innocent enough to assume the same quality will be across the range?
> 
> Really looking forward to getting my watches now.


I would say so but only time will tell!! cant wait to get the next one now!!!

chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Haven't registered it yet, but I might just do that now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> Haven't registered it yet, but I might just do that now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Defo worth doing!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Thanks for that test Kev!

I've never pondered as much about anything as much as this watch collection hahaha!

So I just went on and subscribed, kept seeing the TV ad and when the guys in work started to say they might get it (no watch fans) I said feck it lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Military watches collection magazine!*

It's crazy innit?

Cheap watch, cheap mag and I'm fascinated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Yes and we can all blame chico if the collection is bad


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> Yes and we can all blame chico if the collection is bad


Cheers guys!!!! :-d


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Thanks Chico for the water testing - very impressed. Will look out for the next one - will be pleased if they are same quality. 
Great thread all - glad I found this forum ............


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Just on a side note, i've had Animal dive watches with a model of the Seiko Epson, a vx42 in this case, that have been running well for nearly 16 years, with the obvious annual battery change. Though i do now have a dead one at battery change time, but sourced a replacement movement for a little over a fiver.
A very cheap but tough and effective movement i'd say.
Hope this info is of some use

Chris


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



jonmac73 said:


> Thanks Chico for the water testing - very impressed. Will look out for the next one - will be pleased if they are same quality.
> Great thread all - glad I found this forum ............


The water test was done by kevinw, not me!! I think we can assume the quality should be equal across the range

PS: this forum is awesome!!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chirs1211 said:


> Just on a side note, i've had Animal dive watches with a model of the Seiko Epson, a vx42 in this case, that have been running well for nearly 16 years, with the obvious annual battery change. Though i do now have a dead one at battery change time, but sourced a replacement movement for a little over a fiver.
> A very cheap but tough and effective movement i'd say.
> Hope this info is of some use
> 
> Chris


Defo, so it seems that they are not the "cheap crap" a poster said they were!!

chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Lol, let's not get carried away....these aren't Rolex's!!!!

But they are better than I was expecting!

And yes this is an awesome forum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I'd say the suppliers of this collection are in shock at the response 

The 1st watch is out of stock on their shop page

https://www.mycollectionshop.com/military-watches

Sent them an email 

Hi, I've just subscribed to you watch collection and very excited for the 1st issue arrival!

As an avid watch collector this is a nice addition to my hobby!

Can I just direct you to the watchuseek forum thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528.html

Maybe you should consider some sort of reward to chico and kevinw for their indepth review and tests of the 1st watch, the thread has had over 18000 views and has surely got you many customers.

Well done on this collection!

Best regards

Mark

I eagerly await their reply


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Nice work pepperami!

Does anyone know the release date
For forthcoming mags?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> It's crazy innit?
> 
> Cheap watch, cheap mag and I'm fascinated!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After seeing the advert, I googled 'Military Watch Collection' and this website came up as the second in the list. I signed up to the forum and reading the initial replies, I decided to subscribe to the Magazine. This Forum is Great, because you guys are great. Really looking forward to the magazine and am just hoping that I'm not too late to get my US Infantry Watch. I can't believe that they have been this popular, but then, I can believe that you guys think the watch is as good as it is. Someone said, 'it's no Rolex' but for a maximum of £9.99, we all knew that. Did anyone think it would've been a S. Epson Corp mechanism?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



rmeron said:


> What would a subscription cost shipped to the US?


Not sure, sorry. Maybe worth emailing the company. They are quite quick to respond and very friendly.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> I'd say the suppliers of this collection are in shock at the response
> 
> The 1st watch is out of stock on their shop page
> 
> ...


Superb pepperami, good of you to do that mate,



Kevinw said:


> Nice work pepperami!
> 
> Does anyone know the release date
> For forthcoming mags?
> ...


kevin next issues are:

2nd 6th march

3rd 20th march

4th 3rd april

5th 17th april

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> Someone said, 'it's no Rolex' but for a maximum of £9.99


This is F71 and affordables are what we are all about, and these watches are the definition of affordable!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I was watching a vid on youtube about this collection and the guy says the next watch "german pilot watch" is on ebay for £40, found an exact copy for £26.99!






WWII GERMAN LUFTWAFFE PILOT&apos;S WRISTWATCH | eBay

chico


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I do hope this a great platform for guys to get into this hobby  i think it's great someone somewhere decided to put this magazine together, even if it is limited to military watches only, who's to say one with 'iconic' design watches won't follow. Unlikely lol but you never know
Congrats to those who get some nice looking cheap watches, it only gets more expensive from here on in lol 

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

If i see the SBS diver in my local i may grab one 
Shame there's not a list of which watch is out when, was it said somewhere there were 80 models ? Or was i dreamin'
Chris


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chirs1211 said:


> If i see the SBS diver in my local i may grab one
> Shame there's not a list of which watch is out when, was it said somewhere there were 80 models ? Or was i dreamin'
> Chris


You read right chris 80 models!!! the sbs is issue 3 out 20th march.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chirs1211 said:


> I do hope this a great platform for guys to get into this hobby  i think it's great someone somewhere decided to put this magazine together, even if it is limited to military watches only, who's to say one with 'iconic' design watches won't follow. Unlikely lol but you never know
> Congrats to those who get some nice looking cheap watches, it only gets more expensive from here on in lol
> 
> Chris


I've already spent fortunes on watches, almost at the expense of my relationship 

At leats with this collection the missus can see some value with he watches being so afordable hehehe!

It would be nice to see an iconic watch collection, even if they sent watches with every tenth magazine or so? A diver series would be great!!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> I was watching a vid on youtube about this collection and the guy says the next watch "german pilot watch" is on ebay for £40, found an exact copy for £26.99!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a development, hes selling it before it even arrives it seems lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> This is a development, hes selling it before it even arrives it seems lol


Yeah and he's wanting £27 + 4 p&p!!!!

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

And he is claiming he has more than 10 available, but unable to deliver before 03/03/2014, so he's planning on buying in bulk and selling for a profit!!!!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Just a quick note folks.

Watched the you tube video, the guy says his watch has to be dismantled to fix the loose minute hand.

DON'T WORRY!!!! It's meant to be like that, it's just the type of movement. When you shut the crown the minute hand is rock solid.

On a different note, a rather expensive mechanical watch arrived for me today (expensive for me), only to find it had a broken spring.
That's now two broken mechanicals now!

That's it I'm sticking with good old reliable accurate quartz!

And im off to subscribe to this lot now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> And he is claiming he has more than 10 available, but unable to deliver before 03/03/2014, so he's planning on buying in bulk and selling for a profit!!!!


£15.99 for international postage! you have to admire the cheek lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

It's good to see it's not just me subscribing to this collection.

Kevinw, I think, based on your testing, more people are prepared to not just buy one or two of the watches, but throw their whole hat in and subscribe too . . . .

And now you!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> The following I do for the good people of this Forum.


|> It is always great to see the results of real tests.



chicolabronse said:


> Defo, so it seems that they are not the "cheap crap" a poster said they were!!


I haven't searched the whole thread again to see who used these words, but as someone who used the word "crap" (though not "cheap crap") in an earlier post, I'll emphasize that the context was of collecting £800 worth of such watches, *not* of the probably more productive course of selecting a handful as inexpensive clones of watches you like in particular. Spend £800 on a collection of watches; if none of them are worth more than £10, how happy are you?

(My other earlier post in this thread regarded my pessimism that later issues will be available in any quantity to non-subscribers, as this offer has some of the hallmarks of a hook-and-reel-in subscription merchandise scheme, though it's clearly a decent deal for those who snapped up the first issue.)


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I agree, Watchcrank, that for £10 per watch, we're not expecting marvelous handcrafted time pieces. And yes, if I had £800 in my pocket right now, I wouldn't buy this set outright. But a someone starting out as a watch collector, this appears to be a good way to start. And the first watch, at least, appears to be better than we had initially thought.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Well guys the wait is over, was at my local newsagents this morning and i got issue 2, the mag said it would be available 6th march???? Will post pics asap!!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> Well guys the wait is over, was at my local newsagents this morning and i got issue 2, the mag said it would be available 6th march???? Will post pics asap!!!
> 
> chico


With the time taken so far, these are going be great pics :-d


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

20,400 + Thread Views. Wow. Is this normal for this site?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I'm on my way to the newsagents......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Hope you get there before that ebay seller does . . .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> 20,400 + Thread Views. Wow. Is this normal for this site?


Is a huge number and if only 100 visitors end up subscribing and complete the whole collection it will be £80,000 to the vendors bank account, so lets hope they do reward kevinw and chico!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Yep it's in newsagent alright










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

And it's a cracker. First impressions are....
Very nicely finished, just as robust feeling as the us watch.
Strap a little stiff.
Face is amazing.
This is definitely worth getting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> And it's a cracker. First impressions are....
> Very nicely finished, just as robust feeling as the us watch.
> Strap a little stiff.
> Face is amazing.
> ...


Oh my that looks great!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Hurry Up SUBSCRIPTION! I WANT MY WATCHES.

They look great. (For £9.99) .


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Not to rub it in but £6.99 for this one!

That is outstanding value!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Issue 2 - german luftwaffe aviator

43mm stainless steel case 46mm with crown 
55mm lug to lug
24mm riveted leather strap
clear well printed dial
basic lume

loving this bad boy, was well suprised when i seen it this morning, case feels solid and well finished with a really nice dial and hands.
only problem for me is the length of the strap, with my 8 1/2 wrist i can barely get it into the first hole, will have to look at replacing the strap, but overall over the moon with the watch, if you see it in the shop buy it!! roll on issue 3!!

ps: when i showed the missus she said "thats nice for the money" well f**k me thats a first!!!! lol

























































chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> Not to rub it in but £6.99 for this one!
> 
> That is outstanding value!


Damm right!!!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Nice pics Chico!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> Nice pics Chico!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cheers kevin

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

here's a link to cj campbell's video review of issue 2

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

131126209305

That guy has increased his price to £36.99 and the postage is £5.98 if you want it signed for!?!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> 131126209305
> 
> That guy has increased his price to £36.99 and the postage is £5.98 if you want it signed for!?!


thats ebay for you!!!

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I've just 'liked' the Eaglemoss Facebook page for these watches (488 likes already) they brought the issue date forward due to the popularity (and I assuming, selling out of) the first Issue and watch. They are having to produce more of Issue 1 to ensure those who have subscribed are able to get the first issue and watch, if they subscribed late and couldn't get the first issue in the shop.


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Im gutted cause its my sons turn to wear this one! Cant get him to take it off. I tried telling him that as he's only 12 the watch is too big for him. Truth is his wrist is about 7.5 inches so he can carry it off no problem. 😊


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Well, I couldn't resist it....
Here's the strip down pictures.

Points to note, quality is exactly the same as the US watch, the gaskets are present and correct.

Only other point of note, the back on this was a pig to put back on, I'm putting that down to its size!

Oh and I'm not going to water test this one!

Enjoy





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

are you not water testing because you believe it is waterproof, just like the US Infantry watch?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> are you not water testing because you believe it is waterproof, just like the US Infantry watch?


Yes, in a nut shell.

Quality is the same, the seals are there, so I recon there's no need to test any further.

In the US watch I wanted to test the claims of the publishers.
I feel that job has been jobbed with satisfactory results, and as I've no intention of swimming with it I am more than happy.

That said......I may test the sub that's in the next issue!!!

I may even take that one swimming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

found this pic on the eaglemoss facebook page, lists the first 21 watches.









chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

So, are there only 3 - 4 of us buying this series from this great forum?


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Hey all! I've read through all of the pages in this thread (I had quite a bit of time), and am pleased that I have decided to subscribe to the collection now. I am by no means a watch collector, but after watching the ad on YouTube I was instantly interested as I am fascinated by all things Military (particularly WWII, Vietnam etc.). :-!

I anticipate both issue 1 and 2 arriving! (I subscribed 7 days ago, and received the confirmation/welcome email 5 days ago) - so hopefully this Monday I'll have Issue 1 or 2, probably 2 as issue 1 has been out of stock.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> So, are there only 3 - 4 of us buying this series from this great forum?


looks that way, quartz watches are not that popular round these parts!!!



Letchy said:


> Hey all! I've read through all of the pages in this thread (I had quite a bit of time), and am pleased that I have decided to subscribe to the collection now. I am by no means a watch collector, but after watching the ad on YouTube I was instantly interested as I am fascinated by all things Military (particularly WWII, Vietnam etc.). :-!
> 
> I anticipate both issue 1 and 2 arriving! (I subscribed 7 days ago, and received the confirmation/welcome email 5 days ago) - so hopefully this Monday I'll have Issue 1 or 2, probably 2 as issue 1 has been out of stock.


Hello and welcome to WUS, this collection will be great for people just getting into military watches, it gives you the chance to try different styles for a cheap price, imho i dont think you can go wrong with this collection given the specs of the watches.

chico


----------



## TonyWatchman (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Out of interest, I bought Issue Two of the magazine today for £6.99. At £9.99 for Issue Three onwards, it's an interesting read for learning the history of some of the famous luxury brands. However, the watches are more for novelty value.

I have two Russian Vostok Komandirskie watches - one mechanical and one automatic (bought from an excellent watch retailer in Germany), and for the price of a few issues of this magazine you can own one of these - a much better quality military watch.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Letchy said:


> Hey all! I've read through all of the pages in this thread (I had quite a bit of time), and am pleased that I have decided to subscribe to the collection now. I am by no means a watch collector, but after watching the ad on YouTube I was instantly interested as I am fascinated by all things Military (particularly WWII, Vietnam etc.). :-!
> 
> I anticipate both issue 1 and 2 arriving! (I subscribed 7 days ago, and received the confirmation/welcome email 5 days ago) - so hopefully this Monday I'll have Issue 1 or 2, probably 2 as issue 1 has been out of stock.


Welcome to WUS. I think for someone starting as a collector, this could be really interesting.

In reply to the following poster, yes, I think if you really like some of the replicas and wanted to get an original, there are some that are very affordable.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



TonyWatchman said:


> Out of interest, I bought Issue Two of the magazine today for £6.99. At £9.99 for Issue Three onwards, it's an interesting read for learning the history of some of the famous luxury brands. However, the watches are more for novelty value.
> 
> I have two Russian Vostok Komandirskie watches - one mechanical and one automatic (bought from an excellent watch retailer in Germany), and for the price of a few issues of this magazine you can own one of these - a much better quality military watch.


In my opinion i think its the reverse, the magazine is the novelty value (you could find out most of the stuff in the mag using google). the watches are interesting, decent quality quartz watches.

With regards to the Vostok's, I totally agree with you about the originals being better quality, But they are an aqquired taste imho. this mag gives me the chance to try that style out for 9.99 then if i take a liking to it i would consider purchasing an original. most people buying this mag will maybe not have ever seen the styles of watches available within the collection and it will broaden their knowledge of watches in general and that can only be a plus point.

chico


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Thanks for the welcomes! I am actually taking quite an interest in the original Vostoks... Looking on eBay, you can get them for very cheap (albeit some without a strap) - I may just purchase one next week! They really do look awesome to me - how are mechanical watches if I may ask? I don't want to derail the thread so anyone could PM me with details... I would also like to ask about certain watches I am watching on eBay if possible!

This seems like an awesome community to join, just judging by the replies in the past 15 pages.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Hi Letchy, welcome to the Forum, and welcome to this thread ;-)

I also see this as a great opertunity to own several styles of watches at fantastic value.
From what I have seen, there's a lot of snottynes on the forum regarding quartz watches, personally I like them! You can always trust them to work!

As regards vostok, on my list to own this year. I own a Raketa world time, and find it to be a mesmerising beautiful piece, and I hear nothing but praise for these quirky vostoks!

Personally, I love all watches and I find myself enjoying the military collection way beyond what I initially expected.

So in short, just enjoy what you choose to wear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> Hi Letchy, welcome to the Forum, and welcome to this thread ;-)
> 
> I also see this as a great opertunity to own several styles of watches at fantastic value.
> From what I have seen, there's a lot of snottynes on the forum regarding quartz watches, personally I like them! You can always trust them to work!
> ...


Thanks for the welcome!

I'm not sure if I am going to be a collector - but I really do like the look of this collection (even if they are not the "best" - who cares as long as you yourself are happy?)
Could I PM you Kevin (or anyone) about the Vostok Komanderskie?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

You can if you like Letchy, but to be honest the chaps over on the Russian forum will be of better help and far more knowledgable than I.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I have the first two watches and they look not to bad. the newsagent said that I might find it harder to get the next ones as they seem very popular, I wore a G1098 and W1098 years ago.First time poster


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Is there any luck with ordering this subscription if you're in the United States?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Hey guys, 
First time posting, been watching this thread for the past few days so decided to register.
Few things; Ordered the first issue of the mag within 24 hours of its release on the website, and even by then they had run out of stock, so still waiting on that. But that's pretty nuts.
Today, I went and got myself issue 2, and I have to say, everything I read on here is pretty much spot on. I'm no watch expert, but I have to say it looks awesome, and the quality for £7 is quite astonishing. The magazine is dubious at best.

And finally, being a gamer, I was playing Battlefield Bad Company 2 earlier, on the "Vietnam" extension of it. And I noticed this...







Its crudely designed as you can only see it half way through the "Throwing a grenade" animation, but I find it quite cool that it's there.

Looking forward to talking to you guys.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Slim724 said:


> Is there any luck with ordering this subscription if you're in the United States?


I think its only available in the UK, Ireland & Malta but You should drop eaglemoss an email, no harm in asking.

chico


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> I think its only available in the UK, Ireland & Malta but You should drop eaglemoss an email, no harm in asking.
> 
> chico


I've already inquired by email and still awaiting a reply, we should try and work something out if it's not available in the US


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Slim724 said:


> Is there any luck with ordering this subscription if you're in the United States?


Email the publishers directly, they may organise something for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Moooman said:


> Hey guys,
> First time posting, been watching this thread for the past few days so decided to register.
> Few things; Ordered the first issue of the mag within 24 hours of its release on the website, and even by then they had run out of stock, so still waiting on that. But that's pretty nuts.
> Today, I went and got myself issue 2, and I have to say, everything I read on here is pretty much spot on. I'm no watch expert, but I have to say it looks awesome, and the quality for £7 is quite astonishing. The magazine is dubious at best.
> ...


Hello and welcome to WUS, glad you are enjoying ur watch, well spotted on the us infantry watch!!!

chico


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Thanks chico.

One compaint I do have of the Luftwaffe one is the (dont know the technical term , so I'm going to say) "Glow in the dark-ness" of it, I held it next a lamp for a good two minutes, and it only lasted about the same. For the two minutes it was glowing it was cool, but I wish it would last a hell of a lot longer than that.
Is the US inf. one any better for that?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Moooman said:


> Thanks chico.
> 
> One compaint I do have of the Luftwaffe one is the (dont know the technical term , so I'm going to say) "Glow in the dark-ness" of it, I held it next a lamp for a good two minutes, and it only lasted about the same. For the two minutes it was glowing it was cool, but I wish it would last a hell of a lot longer than that.
> Is the US inf. one any better for that?


Yeah the us infantry one is about the same, its the only let down for me as well, but hey cant complain for the price!! 

chico


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> Yeah the us infantry one is about the same, its the only let down for me as well, but hey cant complain for the price!!
> 
> chico


Damn straight


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Ok I'm starting to worry, subscribed midweek, last week and no conformation of my subscription :-(

Be just my luck that my hesitation in deciding to subscribe will doom me to waiting ages to get me watches 

Big welcome to the new guys on this great thread, good spot moonman! be prepared to start watching for watches in movies and TV (sky plus a great thing for this obsession  )


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Awesome! I had never noticed that in BC2s Vietnam expansion, Moonman. I also subscribed last week pepperami... I am thinking that I'll receive issue 2 on Monday(?) and issue 1.. Lets just say we'll be waiting a while? haha.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Slim724 said:


> I've already inquired by email and still awaiting a reply, we should try and work something out if it's not available in the US


Let us know what you find. I am really intrigued by some of those slated to come down the pike. "Oz diver, French Foreign Legion, Egypt Naval Commander, UDT diver, Brazil Army, Portugal Colonial." Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> Ok I'm starting to worry, subscribed midweek, last week and no conformation of my subscription :-(


I subscribed last Saturday, didn't get my response before Wednesday, still not had a magazine. I'm not worrying too much. They've taken my money, but as we've seen, this appears to be much more popular than we though it would be.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

For those of us in the United States, this is the reply I received from military watches regarding subscription and shipping to the states:

At the present time the Military Watches collection is not available in the US, I would recommend keeping an eye on the website for information about a US launch. Failing that if you know anybody in the UK who would be willing to take receipt of the magazines and forward them on to you that would work.Kind regards

Looks like we need to create some international friendships


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Slim724 said:


> For those of us in the United States, this is the reply I received from military watches regarding subscription and shipping to the states:
> 
> At the present time the Military Watches collection is not available in the US, I would recommend keeping an eye on the website for information about a US launch. Failing that if you know anybody in the UK who would be willing to take receipt of the magazines and forward them on to you that would work.Kind regards
> 
> Looks like we need to create some international friendships


if they're struggling to supply the UK and Ireland how will the manage the US market  having said that they will have the funds to organise something soon 

I for one would be willing to post on to someone if they subscribe and use my address for delivery (if possible), if they cover the shipping costs?

As for there only being 3/4 subscribers in WUS, I doubt that very much, you know who you are hehe!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

So far popularity seems to be quite high.
The first issue disappeared quickly, the second seems to be doing the same trick.

If the mag seems that popular I wouldn't be surprised at all if the publishers launch in other countries.

How many of our American friends wish to subscribe? Perhaps we could organise something through the forum?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I'm in the US and would be interested in subscribing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> So far popularity seems to be quite high.
> The first issue disappeared quickly, the second seems to be doing the same trick.
> 
> If the mag seems that popular I wouldn't be surprised at all if the publishers launch in other countries.
> ...


 definitely interested


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Me too.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Issue 1 showing as back in stock on website


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

So far three guys in the U.S. interested in setting up a subscription, so in order to set something up I recon we'd need 3 guys here willing to use their address for the subs.

If the guys from the US would mind disclosing there town and State, I'll see if I can get some postage costs together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> So far three guys in the U.S. interested in setting up a subscription, so in order to set something up I recon we'd need 3 guys here willing to use their address for the subs.
> 
> If the guys from the US would mind disclosing there town and State, I'll see if I can get some postage costs together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can count me in for this kevin, only proviso I'd have (to be fair to WUS and members) would be a minimum of 20 posts on WUS


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> So far three guys in the U.S. interested in setting up a subscription, so in order to set something up I recon we'd need 3 guys here willing to use their address for the subs.
> 
> If the guys from the US would mind disclosing there town and State, I'll see if I can get some postage costs together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


San Jose, California 95131


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I just did a quick check, small packet, less than 0.5kg is 5 euros, standard, 5/7 working days, not sure of weight but that would be a few issues of the mag and watches?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Pepperami sounds like a good idea.

From US side,

20 posts minimum

Pair with a uk contact

Subscription Organised to be sent to UK address.

Bank transfer set up to cover postage to UK contact or perhaps through PayPal

From UK side,

Full address given to US contact,

Agreement given to send each issue on as it arrives with you.

Anyone any other ideas how we could make this work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Might be cheaper to send a few? other than that if anyone wants me to help PM your address (I'm in Ireland) and I'll send on mine, however I'll have to leave it at 1 member, don't want my house turning into a postal depot 

This will be based on trust and will be expected and given and remember you can cancel the sub at anytime


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Indianapolis, IN 46240. If anyone is still willing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Ok I have a buddy to help out, Horvy04 

We'll let you know what plan we arrange tomorrow

Time this thread was made sticky?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Just throwing it out there guys, looks like they've already run out of stock on issue 1 again on the eaglemoss site.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Still waiting for mine to arrive

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

My Dad is interested in the second issue watch. Has anyone else picked it up? He has fairly average wrists, is it quite large?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Distracted said:


> My Dad is interested in the second issue watch. Has anyone else picked it up? He has fairly average wrists, is it quite large?


Yeah its quite a large watch, i have a 8 1/2 inch wrist and personally it fits perfect on me. heres the sizes :

43mm stainless steel case 46mm with crown 
55mm lug to lug
24mm riveted leather strap

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

I picked up the second issue yesterday and the watch is really nice


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

At first I thought the Luftwaffe one was a bit too big for my wrist but it looks ok actually.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



leepal said:


> At first I thought the Luftwaffe one was a bit too big for my wrist but it looks ok actually.


Pics are always good!!! 



blanchy said:


> I picked up the second issue yesterday and the watch is really nice


Yeah its a nice piece.

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*










I wouldnt normally go for one this big but I think it fits well


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Looking good.

chico


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Thanks for all the replies. I'll pick up a copy for him.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> Still waiting for mine to arrive
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Yeah same here man.

Also guys, I need some opinions, as something crossed my mind: I've noticed on the Military watch website that it only has a set of 6 watches listed under "Your collection". 
Do you think they will possibly Put the first 6 issues out for public release, and then the remaining 74 for subscription holders only?

Because frankly that would suck....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't think so moonman, this is doing a lot better than they expected, as someone said earlier in the thread they probably waiting for cash to come in to order the next crop of watches?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

@kevinw how hard was it to get the back on? Theres some dust on the inside of the glass on mine so I might strip it down to clean it off


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> @kevinw how hard was it to get the back on? Theres some dust on the inside of the glass on mine so I might strip it down to clean it off


When i took mine off it was a bit of a pain to get back on but nothing to difficult.

chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The US watch was easy,
The Luftwaffe watch was a total pig, but it went on eventually

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Bit of a newbie here but gots to know. How do you get the pin the crown is attached to out of the movement. Never been able to achieve this but an earlier poster seems to have done this rather casually. Heres a pic my 2 with my 20ish yr old Timex Expedition


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> Bit of a newbie here but gots to know. How do you get the pin the crown is attached to out of the movement. Never been able to achieve this but an earlier poster seems to have done this rather casually. Heres a pic my 2 with my 20ish yr old Timex Expedition
> View attachment 1406830


Welcome to WUS! Yeah kevin how did you do it? i would like to know as well!!

chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok, of you want to remove the crown......

Look very carefully at the movement, right where the crown pin enters there is a small tab marked "push" or "press"

Using a jewellers screwdriver or the tip of a pair of tweezers press gently.
The crown pin should now pull out with no resistance.
If there is any resistance, you don't have the right spot.

To replace, just push the crown pin back in, there is no need to press the tab on replacement.

If you guys need pics I'll see what I can do later today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh, and Hi Fox!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Kev and Chico. Now am gonna look out my most hated watch and practise. Thanks


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi guys

I'm a little alarmed with the vendor of this collection!

I've been in a email discussion all day with them, I wanted to get confirmation of my sub and they are saying I cant recieve any till I pay for the 1st 3 issues?

Furthermore I have to call the UK (from Ireland) to sort this out?

Am I missing something, was this in the terms and condition?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Fox, that works with these quartz movements, there is different methods for different movements, 
Just have a close look at the movement and see if there is any markings to guide you

Pepperami....
I'll look later in their terms and conditions, it may be they send out three issues at a time to keep postage costs down?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Pepperami....
> I'll look later in their terms and conditions, it may be they send out three issues at a time to keep postage costs down?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly but they should have made that clearer? They say I have to call them and sort out payment for issues 2 and 3 as they are linked to the 1st issue, that makes me a little wary now,

Here's the latest mail

Start

Thank you for your email, 

I have also taken a look into your account and we have only been able to take 5.99 which is for issue 1. We have tried taking payment for the remaining 26.98 but unfortunately this has proved to be unsuccessful.

We cannot ship out just issue 1 on its own as the first shipment as a whole contains issues 1, 2, 3 and the free binder. The total to pay for the first shipment is 32.97 :- 

Issue 1 - 5.99
Issue 2 - 10.99
Issue 3 - 15.99

I hope this clears things up for you, if you need anything else then please just let us know.

End


plus the 3 issue should come with an extra watch?

I'm very annoyed and saddened by this :-(


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

This is becoming too much of a mess for me in the US. I want to subscribe but I'll need to wait until this is all sorted out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

horvy04 said:


> This is becoming too much of a mess for me in the US. I want to subscribe but I'll need to wait until this is all sorted out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry horvy04, I'm a little confused, as usual I didn't read the terms and conditions correctly, I've contatced a local newsagent in my town, they have issue 1 and 2 so I'm going to go get them, if you like I could pick up them for you also and post them on? you can select others you want then, I'm sadly going to cancel my subscription now :-(


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

That's ok. I'll wait it out. I don't want to be a party pooper but I guess the pessimist in me is coming out . Sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Totally understandable bud, I'll be happy to get ye one that you really want down the line, they had to go spoil it lol


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol, much appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

to remove the crown theirs to silver bars side by side if you pull the pin out like you are changing the time press down on the top bar and gentle pull it should come out really easy and it will just pop back in. their are two or three good vid on you tube of how to do this I found them really helpful its a lot simpler then it sounds just give it a try on an old watch first that's what I did


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Possibly but they should have made that clearer? They say I have to call them and sort out payment for issues 2 and 3 as they are linked to the 1st issue, that makes me a little wary now,
> 
> Here's the latest mail
> 
> ...


First thing, I can understand them shipping in 3's so can understand the first three payments.

What's up with the prices though?
Is that because your in Ireland?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

That price is in €


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> First thing, I can understand them shipping in 3's so can understand the first three payments.
> 
> What's up with the prices though?
> Is that because your in Ireland?
> ...


Yes I'm paying in euro kevin, I get the shipping cost thing, but when you budget for 2 watches a month; then you have to pay for 3 in a week to start the shipping process and call them to organise it, I thought nah, not for me,

Plus how long is the wait for the next 3?

I would have preferred to get my mag and watch every 2 week, which I figured was the deal

However, I wont knock the collection, got the 1st two issues and love them, and subscribed to the collection at a local newsagent which lets me get it on my terms and has no hidden proviso.

I mailed them and told them I'm cancelling and they said they will refund me the first charge.

At least we al know the story now


----------



## watchey (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Hi, newbie here.

I'm interested in this collection and I'm thinking of getting magazine number two.

The watch face of the Luftwaffe pilots does look quite big. This is clearly to match the original design spec of the WW2 watch which was intended to be worn over a pilot's jacket.

This watch seems to look good if you have larger wrists, but what about if you have smaller wrists? My wrist circumference is only about 6.25-6.5 inches.



blanchy said:


> I wouldnt normally go for one this big but I think it fits well


Hi Blanchy. Could you please tell me what your wrist circumference is so that I can try to gauge how this watch might look on my wrist? Thanks.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey I have no idea what my wrist circumference is I'll measure it later and let you know


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Fox, that works with these quartz movements, there is different methods for different movements,
> Just have a close look at the movement and see if there is any markings to guide you
> 
> Pepperami....
> ...


As issue 1 is £3.99 and issue 2 is £6.99, they take £20.97 for the first three issues. If you take the subscription later than Issue 2, then it's £19.98 a month for two issues.

I subscribed on Saturday 22nd, had confirmation on Wednesday 26th yet the money hadn't cleared from my account until Monday 3rd.

I don't think they were expecting the magazine to be this popular.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> As issue 1 is £3.99 and issue 2 is £6.99, they take £20.97 for the first three issues. If you take the subscription later than Issue 2, then it's £19.98 a month for two issues.
> 
> I subscribed on Saturday 22nd, had confirmation on Wednesday 26th yet the money hadn't cleared from my account until Monday 3rd.
> 
> I don't think they were expecting the magazine to be this popular.


Similar to my situation, the money was taken out last week on Friday I think. It only showed on my statement yesterday however. I subscribed last Monday - so I am *hoping* to receive the (two?) issues with storage box soon.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> As issue 1 is £3.99 and issue 2 is £6.99, they take £20.97 for the first three issues. If you take the subscription later than Issue 2, then it's £19.98 a month for two issues.
> 
> I subscribed on Saturday 22nd, had confirmation on Wednesday 26th yet the money hadn't cleared from my account until Monday 3rd.
> 
> I don't think they were expecting the magazine to be this popular.


This just wasn't for me, they took the fist issue amount from my account then moved the goal post IMO, I'm guessing its a delaying tactic as they are struggling to meet demand, I'm happy to buy locally for now and maybe subscribe when/if it all calms down,

I'm not keen on an outfit like this looking to take money from my bank account, they claimed they tried but my bank wouldn't allow it, so they wanted me to call to pay by phone lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> This just wasn't for me, they took the fist issue amount from my account then moved the goal post IMO, I'm guessing its a delaying tactic as they are struggling to meet demand, *I'm happy to buy locally for now* and maybe subscribe when/if it all calms down,
> 
> I'm not keen on an outfit like this looking to take money from my bank account, they claimed they tried but my bank wouldn't allow it, so they wanted me to call to pay by phone lol


Be wary:
Yesterday I spoke to my local McColls and they said they are only getting in the first three issues, and thereafter the only copies they will get in will be for subscribers. Basically, wander into a newsagent after issue 3 and you won't find them on the shelves.
BUT, what McColls did tell me is you haven't got to subscribe, or subscribe even for issues 1-50 just to get issue 51. They can get in specific weeks for you if you ask and this should apply to any decent newsagent. It's £800 for 80 (chinese knockoff) watches, many of which won't appeal to everyone.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Be wary:
> Yesterday I spoke to my local McColls and they said they are only getting in the first three issues, and thereafter the only copies they will get in will be for subscribers. Basically, wander into a newsagent after issue 3 and you won't find them on the shelves.
> BUT, what McColls did tell me is you haven't got to subscribe, or subscribe even for issues 1-50 just to get issue 51. They can get in specific weeks for you if you ask and this should apply to any decent newsagent. It's £800 for 80 (chinese knockoff) watches, many of which won't appeal to everyone.


My newsagent said they will put them by for me when they come in but I must collect regular


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah yes, he just doesn't want his money hanging around waiting for you to pay for it. He orders and gets em in, you collect and pay asap.

Any decent newsagent has got to understand that no one in their right mind is going to pay £800 for 80 chinese watches. No matter how good they are - and I've been very impressed with the first two - there are going to be lots that folks won't want.
Aside from that, even if you did buy all 80, the batteries last 2 years. At £5 a battery, that's four hundred squids you need to shell out every two years.
So your newsagent shouldn't be telling you to order regularly. Find a McColls or a WHSmiths instead where they don't put that onus on you.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

It's a shame it seems a little difficult to subscribe,

I was going to but held off, I think I'm just gonna fetch my copy from my local newsie now!

Still the watches are fun, so hopefully this won't darken the experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

I plan to end my subscription after the first 20 or so issues (mainly as the first 21 seem quite appealing to me!), and then I will buy the ones which interest me as they are released.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Letchy said:


> I plan to end my subscription after the first 20 or so issues (mainly *as the first 21 seem quite appealing to me!*), and then I will buy the ones which interest me as they are released.


I'm guessing you've thus got a list as a subscriber. Any chance of posting up what the future issues are, for us non-subscribers?
edit: Ignore my last, I found the list mentioned.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I love the Luftwaffe model so much I am actually going out first thing in the morning to get a *second *copy. Would love to see that riveted strap in black.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

On my way to work sporting the Luftwaffe 
My newsagent did say I could drop issues if I let her know in time  better to shop locally lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

Letchy said:


> I plan to end my subscription after the first 20 or so issues (mainly as the first 21 seem quite appealing to me!), and then I will buy the ones which interest me as they are released.


That's basically my plan too. I like the look of the ones that they've shown photos of so far, plus that list of 21 looks interesting. See where it goes from there.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm guessing you've thus got a list as a subscriber. Any chance of posting up what the future issues are, for us non-subscribers?
> edit: Ignore my last, I found the list mentioned.


Sorry I couldn't reply, I ended up going to bed not long after!

To anyone else who would like to see said list: List of the first 21 watches.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



watchey said:


> Hi, newbie here.
> 
> I'm interested in this collection and I'm thinking of getting magazine number two.
> 
> ...


Hey my wrist circumference is about 7.25 inches


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I think, for those who have elected to subscribe from issue one . . . me . . . they will send out the first three magazine and the 2 free gifts as a bundle. The free Chronograph is sent with issue 5. 

The first bundle is 3 magazines, but will be one issue a fortnight thereafter, but they will take payment of £19.98 every 4 weeks. I think, so many people have taken a liking to the magazine, that the company weren't entirely prepared. Not sure if Eaglemoss have other publications on the go and the moment, but guessing at my subscription number, there are 2250 people subscribing to this series . . . not including the magazines that are sent out to the newsagents.

If we assume those of us who have subscribed have started from issue one and have paid the £20.97, then they've made over £45,000 off us, not including any of the magazines sold in the newsagents. I think they will be getting the updated list of watches beyond 21 to people quite soon.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Really wanted to wear the Luftwaffe watch today, so went trawling the supermarkets and local newsagents. No luck, but Apex (I'd never heard of them, either) said they can order some in.

So I was planning on picking up 1, 2 & 3 in addition to my subscription. So if any of the American members wanted to get a copy and see if you'd be interested in getting more, give me a PM as I'll have 1 copy of issue 1, 2 & 3 available (when they get them . . . .) Just the cost of the magazine and postage.


----------



## watchey (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



blanchy said:


> Hey my wrist circumference is about 7.25 inches


Thanks mate.

As much as I like the look of the Luftwaffe watch, given its big size I just don't think it would look right on a smaller, <6.75 inch wrist.

I'll just have to wait for the Italian divers watch to come out.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeh it might be a bit too big.
To be honest I would never have gone for a watch this big but I really like it on.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

They are big, funny comments I got in work today while wearing my lufty(my new nickname for this watch), 'wow that's big' and 'you wont need your glasses for that watch'  but everyone liked it!

I think these lufty's could become a cult classic


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Two Lufty's now. Hard to get the second, everywhere sold out except my local WHS who had, like, fifty of em....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My lufty on my very small wrist :-d

love this watch!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Finally found and purchased the Luftwaffe watch. The mechanism isn't going? Is there a battery saver thing in there? I haven't taken it out of the packaging yet . . Lol. It looks great!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Finally found and purchased the Luftwaffe watch. The mechanism isn't going? Is there a battery saver thing in there? I haven't taken it out of the packaging yet . . Lol. It looks great!


The crown is pulled out in the packaging with a little duffer to hold it out


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Finally found and purchased the Luftwaffe watch. The mechanism isn't going? Is there a battery saver thing in there? I haven't taken it out of the packaging yet . . Lol. It looks great!


Mine didn't work to start, but after setting the time, sticking the crown back in and a few taps on the back it soon kicked in.

Now I'm gonna put my lufty on cos all these posts make me wanna wear it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Re: Military watches collection magazine 
Finally found and purchased the Luftwaffe watch. The mechanism isn't going? Is there a battery saver thing in there? I haven't taken it out of the packaging yet . . Lol. It looks great!

don't worry if the hands move as well when you set the time they are fine and they don't look bad on.

lufty I like that and it easy to say an spell I think it will catch on .​


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Mine didn't work to start, but after setting the time, sticking the crown back in and a few taps on the back it soon kicked in.
> 
> Now I'm gonna put my lufty on cos all these posts make me wanna wear it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HeHeHe! who'd of thought we'd all get some much fun out of a 7 quid watch! can't wait to see the SBS in next issue. could we dare to hope for a rotating bezel


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah that's the one I really want


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll be taking the SBS for a swim..just to see!

I'm looking forward to the French diver, it had a date window.
Looking forward to seeing what's inside that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Ordered a beige nato for the us infantry, will post a pic when it comes, cant wait for the next 3 issues!!


chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't wait for the Italian Diver. If it's like anything else Italian, it'll probably require water wings before taking it near water.....

I wonder also if other factors affect how they're selling out - like ww2 german collectors being up against us watch geeks for the Lufty. Living in the town with the highest number of Italians in it, I reckon I'm probably going to have a hard time getting the Italian Diver.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I dont like the look of the SBS so I think I wont buy the next 2 issues and just buy a real vostok instead


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

on another note, I contacted the vendor today and they said the special edition chrono (comes with 5 issue) will be made available to non subscribers in the coming weeks


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Something else just occurred to me, which might be of help....

On all the Eaglemoss watches, next to the crown is a sticker marked "Pull." When you unpeel it, it leaves behind a sticky patch. I'm sure you all know, but the gluey patch will only come off if you apply glue remover OR rub with a *green plastic scouring pad* and soap. Do *not *use a metal scourer/Brillo pad.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I just rubbed it with my finger for a while and it came off


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

American members. Is there anyone interested in this issue? As I wait for my subscription to come through, I just had to see the magazine and the watch. 

A local newsagent is hoping to get the first issue of the magazine as well.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Lufty and I out for a wee drive....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> I just rubbed it with my finger for a while and it came off


I tried that and just ended up with a sticky finger. Out came the green scourer and job done. Got to make sure it's the green plastic one, though, as it's soft enough not to mark the metal.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I dont like the look of the SBS so I think I wont buy the next 2 issues and just buy a real vostok instead


Hehe, after seeing the Vostok, I wandered into F10 and ended up buying 2 Komandirskies... I never thought I'd end up collecting watches! (even if I am only collecting a couple). Still, I think it'll be nice to compare the homage(?) when subscribers eventually get their issues. I hope it isn't too long for us subscribers to recieve issues 1, 2 & 3.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Lufty and I out for a wee drive....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice shot. I hadn't realised just how shiny the Lufty's case actually is.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys how many of you are buying two copies so you got one to use and one to collect or is it just me ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys how many of you are buying two copies so you got one to use and one to collect or is it just me ?


It's not just you. Of the ones I like, I'm buying one to wear and one to collect.
Partly the reason (particularly with the Lufty) is in one day's use the strap's already showing signs of wear at the buckle from bending it back to undo it to go in the shower. Having a second means when the strap goes I'll stick a black one on and still have a pristine brown one on the "collect" item.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you are reading my mind I was thinking the same thing but I bet I end up getting both lol.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I was planning on wearing the ones I like and simply replacing the strap when necessary. I don't really want to consider spending double on the series . . . . .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Lufty and I out for a wee drive....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo what you drivin'?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Might be worthwhile buying two! if we keep 'bigging up the Lufty' it will be worth a small fortune someday :-d


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Oooo what you drivin'?


A Fiesta Diesel! I am rock and roll 
(I do ride a fireblade though!)

Here's a thought....by the time we get to issue 20, will we have our own wruw thread?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Chico! look what you started :-d


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Chico! look what you started :-d


LOL i know, its great getting a new watch every 2 weeks init!!!! :-d 30,000 odd views, who would have thought it!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

its strange my Seikos and G-shocks are taking a back seat to this lufty, missus is beside me wearing my 009, to keep it wound! 

Great fun with this collection, I think the most avid watch collectors would enjoy this too, with the current post counts and views we have the potential, albeit in 3.35 years to have the biggest thread on WUS haha!

It fills the gap between the real watch purchasing and a great filler at that, almost as good as the floyd chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

In a funny way it's great to get away from the seriousness and snobbishness of "normal" watches!

In WUS we have a forum where watch lovers get together,

In this thread we have a bunch of guys enjoying these cheap fun watches!

Absolutely fantastic.

And yup this Lufty is defo a keeper!
Have a feeling the Italian will be the next hot one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw;7478856
Have a feeling the Italian will be the next hot one!
Sent from my iPhone using [URL="http://tapatalk.com/m?id=1" said:


> Tapatalk[/URL]


The pizza? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah I can't believe how it went bat crap crazy I can't wait for the next one and its taken over as my fav watches company at mo but still love timex for the army look


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> In a funny way it's great to get away from the seriousness and snobbishness of "normal" watches!


I had never encountered that snobbery until I saw it for myself on WUS. Some ppl take their watches waaaay too seriously.



Kevinw said:


> Have a feeling the Italian will be the next hot one!


I tried second-guessing MWC and googling some of the 21 on the list. I didn't get far, esp as these are "inspired by" rather than copies of the originals.
But the pic of 12 in the case in the MWC website has some really nice ones in it. I think there's going to be quite a few hot ones.



Kevinw said:


> In this thread we have a bunch of guys enjoying these cheap fun watches!


That's due, in a large part, to the fact these watches are actually very high quality for what they are. 
Had they been the usual chinese quality, no doubt we'd've filled this thread with gripes but I doubt I'm the only one who's over the moon with them.
As it is, some of these are easily worth double the price we're getting them at.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Hehe, after seeing the Vostok, I wandered into F10 and ended up buying 2 Komandirskies... I never thought I'd end up collecting watches! (even if I am only collecting a couple). Still, I think it'll be nice to compare the homage(?) when subscribers eventually get their issues. I hope it isn't too long for us subscribers to recieve issues 1, 2 & 3.


Sorry im a newbie whats F10?

Yeh it would be nice to compare them but I dont think I would wear the 2 I would probably just wear the genuine one.

I have always liked watches but I only but my first proper watch (a rotary) at Christmas and now because of this magazine I signed up here and I'll definitely be collecting watches lol :-D


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think rotary is one of the best watch maker going for a good price watch an they last I have about five different watches from them but my divers watch is my fav


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Sorry im a newbie whats F10?
> 
> Yeh it would be nice to compare them but I dont think I would wear the 2 I would probably just wear the genuine one.
> 
> I have always liked watches but I only but my first proper watch (a rotary) at Christmas and now because of this magazine I signed up here and I'll definitely be collecting watches lol :-D


You're not far off from me, except my first 'proper' (personally bought) watch you could say would be the Vostoks I recently purchased, haha. I haven't looked around much but I am going to hazard a guess that not many folk around here think highly of Accurist?

I too had no idea what F10/F7 etc. was all about (as I had joined solely to comment in this thread at first), but while procrastinating I noticed in the URL that there are different designations for the various sub forums - for example, this sub forum is classified as 'F71' 

Edit: Sorry to go slightly off topic.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Russian watches
(F10 = Russian watches) forums.watchuseek.com/f10/


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah right ok that makes sense lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted a link to this thread on Eaglemoss's fb page and reminded them of Kevin's sterling work showing the waterproofness and the movement's details.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> almost as good as the floyd chico


Almost as good, but perfection is hard to achieve!!!

chico


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this but CJ Campbell has reviewed (on youTube) some advance copies of the magazine/watches he has been sent.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

leepal said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this but CJ Campbell has reviewed (on youTube) some advance copies of the magazine/watches he has been sent.


Thanks for the heads up!

For some reason, YouTube did not show it in the sub box :/


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Lufty in a reactor hall (industrial setting) :-d

@ chico, I seen Roger in Dublin last year |>


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Re: Military watches collection magazine Not sure if anyone has mentioned this but CJ Campbell has reviewed (on youTube) some advance copies of the magazine/watches he has been sent.

thanks I just watching them. they look as if they are going to get even better. worth the extra couple of quid I think so cheers for the heads up ​


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Really liking the fact issue 3 onwards comes in a metal tin, but I also think the original boxes are nicer. Not sure he's correct about the price tho - on his SBS page he states issue 3 onwards is £10.99.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

leepal said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this but CJ Campbell has reviewed (on youTube) some advance copies of the magazine/watches he has been sent.


Advanced copies??????????????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Advanced copies??????????????


He does say on his vids he was asked by Eaglemoss's advertising agency to review the watches (and given copies in advance), because he's a military collector and due to the number of people watching his channel.
No idea when he filmed them, but I'm guessing it wasn't this week....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

It stated £9.99 on the card I got with the last one but I would still buy it. the sbs one im in love with it looks great I want it now lol might get three hehe.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> It stated £9.99 on the card I got with the last one but I would still buy it. the sbs one im in love with it looks great I want it now lol might get three hehe.


Yeh, I just watched the SBS vid and I gotta admit I am very very tempted to subscribe instead of cherry-picking. I think it's the not-very-good customer service that is putting me off.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> @ chico, I seen Roger in Dublin last year |>


Awesome man, love roger, seen him at hyde park, best concert ever!!! |>

After seeing cj campbell's reviews of the next 3 issues i CANT wait to get my hands on them!!! hope the sbs bezel rotates :-x

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> After seeing cj campbell's reviews of the next 3 issues i CANT wait to get my hands on them!!! hope the sbs bezel rotates :-x
> 
> chico


Looking at the vid I don't think it does, which is a shame but a lot to ask from a tenner watch 

Did I see right, the SBS is out in May, that cant be true? I hope the hell I don't have to wait that long!

Does look good tho, I was expecting a decline in quality/looks as the issues come out, not the case it seems, I'll be cherry picking this one, deffo lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

No that's incorrect. The SBS is issue number 3, due out 18th March.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No that's incorrect. The SBS is issue number 3, due out 18th March.


Will the issues not be brought forward a week from the original dates because the second issue was released early?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Wore my Luftwaffe Watch today. Love it. Will post a pic tomorrow. Can't wait to get the SBS and the backdated US infantry. Looking forward to collecting the watches and discussing the series with you guys!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Re: Military watches collection magazine 







Originally Posted by *chrono555*  
No that's incorrect. The SBS is issue number 3, due out 18th March.

Will the issues not be brought forward a week from the original dates because the second issue was released early?

let's hope so. 
I hope it has a rotating bezel but I don't think it will ​


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Subscribers on FB page saying they still haven't received the 1st issue, that's shocking!!!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, I just watched the SBS vid and I gotta admit I am very very tempted to subscribe instead of cherry-picking. I think it's the not-very-good customer service that is putting me off.


Silly as it sounds, but I think we need to ignore the whole customer service issue. They never thought they'd be this busy or successful! Lol. It'll get better, but at the moment, I think they are inundated.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I haven't received issue one yet . . . .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it will be worth the wait stuart but if you get all three together you wont get to enjoy them as much as having one for a couple of weeks then as the boredom sets in you get a new one cool


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Silly as it sounds, but I think we need to ignore the whole customer service issue. They never thought they'd be this busy or successful! Lol. It'll get better, but at the moment, I think they are inundated.


They are a nice vendor to deal with, I totally understand they underestimated the initial popularity, you can email them and the reply quickly etc. The 3 issue issue turned me right off, they should look after the subscribers, they will be the long term buyers, no matter what way you paint it the didn't make it clear that you had to purchase 3 issues before they shipped any, people are asking about it on FB and all they say is, PM us your address and we'll sort it out, why don't they just tell folk up front and announce this fact, is a bad business tactic!

Saying that I do like the watches and will probably buy them all lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> Will the issues not be brought forward a week from the original dates because the second issue was released early?


Issue 2 was originally due to come out on Thursday 6th (today). If it was brought forward, it was only by 2 days. That said, issue 1 was in my shops on the Tuesday anyway. I think the specific day it hits specific shops is down to their supplier.
I have 3 McColls locally - one didn't get them till Tuesday, the second hadn't even received any as of Wednesday, and the third isn't stocking them anyway. And WHSmith had them out for sale first thing Tuesday, so they must've got them Monday.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Subscribers on FB page saying they still haven't received the 1st issue, that's shocking!!!


That's the exact reason that's stopping me subscribing. The iffy-ness about when they'll get sent out/arrive. As far as I can tell they've got stock level problems.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Looking at the vid I don't think it does, which is a shame but a lot to ask from a tenner watch
> 
> Did I see right, the SBS is out in May, that cant be true?


We can only hope!!

i expect issue 3 to be in my local shop next thursday 13th.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's the exact reason that's stopping me subscribing. The iffy-ness about when they'll get sent out/arrive. As far as I can tell they've got stock level problems.


Its working well for them in some ways because people are panicking trying to get them, maybe they aren't that low in stocks, marketing gurus could be playing the 'hard to get card' although I doubt they would be as clever as me and think of something like that hehehe!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Whats with the new metal storage tins???? 


chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Its working well for them in some ways because people are panicking trying to get them, maybe they aren't that low in stocks, marketing gurus could be playing the 'hard to get card' although I doubt they would be as clever as me and think of something like that hehehe!


Yeh, I've just come back from buying an issue 1 that was returned unopened to the shop - customer saw the wobbly hands and thought it was broken. Their loss, my gain. You can never have too many watches in this forum.
Just feeling pig-sick that I'd binned the nice cardboard cases the watches came in. Rescued one from the bin, and now this issue 1 one. It's factors like that which just got me panic-buying. If it's like that across the uk, no wonder they're inundated.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Whats with the new metal storage tins???? chico


Cost, it's got to be. I can't believe they ditched the classy card cases for a pretty basic ally tin.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Cost, it's got to be. I can't believe they ditched the classy card cases for a pretty basic ally tin.


Yeah!! the original boxes were so much better, pity!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The lufty in the cardboard box will become even more exclusive lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Seriously I think the boxes will end up being collectible on their own.
My dad said today he's seen an advert somewhere along the lines of here's a gift for your loved one - they wrap it up and send it to your fella (girls, that is).


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Issue 2 was originally due to come out on Thursday 6th (today). If it was brought forward, it was only by 2 days. That said, issue 1 was in my shops on the Tuesday anyway. I think the specific day it hits specific shops is down to their supplier.
> I have 3 McColls locally - one didn't get them till Tuesday, the second hadn't even received any as of Wednesday, and the third isn't stocking them anyway. And WHSmith had them out for sale first thing Tuesday, so they must've got them Monday.


It was brought forward to friday 28th according to their fb page so thats almost a full week. Hopefully they bring the rest forward too


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> It was brought forward to friday 28th according to their fb page so thats almost a full week. Hopefully they bring the rest forward too


Something's not right there then. My shops didn't get any early. They all got them late Monday 3rd/Tuesday 4th March, and in one case they hadn't even received any by Wednesday 5th.
If I've got to check every day at this rate I may as well move my bed _into _McColls.....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I am in my local shop every morning around 7.30am as soon as i see it you guys will be the first to know.


chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Something's not right there then. My shops didn't get any early. They all got them late Monday 3rd/Tuesday 4th March, and in one case they hadn't even received any by Wednesday 5th.
> If I've got to check every day at this rate I may as well move my bed _into _McColls.....


It could be down to suppliers but I had mine early on monday in Ireland


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it will be worth the wait stuart but if you get all three together you wont get to enjoy them as much as having one for a couple of weeks then as the boredom sets in you get a new one cool


Indeed. I completely understand and accept to 3 issues at once thing, but thought that subscribers would get them early, nevertheless. I went out and bought the Luftwaffe watch in a McColls. I couldn't wait. I Love it!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

thanks chico the heads up last time was a help I spent most of my sunday morning hunt it down but got two shops that are doing them at mo so to bite's of the cherry so cool. I agree I like the card box better it going to mess up my collection two card boxes the rest tin box arh but they mighty just be more collectable thou ls hope.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Its working well for them in some ways because people are panicking trying to get them, maybe they aren't that low in stocks, marketing gurus could be playing the 'hard to get card' although I doubt they would be as clever as me and think of something like that hehehe!


Lol, yeah, if you're prepared to look for the magazines, they can be found . . . . Hmmmmm . . . . Maybe stock levels aren't the issue . . .


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

No worries mate, i would keep the card boxes, far better imho.


chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

maybe it' an area thing both places had a decent amount of them if you got there in the first couple of days . the one place had issue 1 still left when I pick up issue 2 .


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Why not just ask the newsagent to get you one put by, he will order it a put it aside for you. No heart attack involved


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> It could be down to suppliers but I had mine early on monday in Ireland


That's what I mean. Did anyone here manage to get one on Friday 28th as Eaglemoss stated?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Jaysus, I'm addicted to this blasted thread :-d


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Jaysus, I'm addicted to this blasted thread :-d


I'm considering taking up cocaine or heroin or summat. It's less addictive than these watches n this thread....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Got mine on the morning of the 28th.
The metal boxes may be testament that even the publisher expected them to be not so robust and needing the more protective cardboard with foam to ensure they reached customers un bashed. Just a thought


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

It seems someone has an inside scoop or something, as a comment on the Eaglemoss Military FB page has a subscriber who says he is going to be receiving the first 3 issues next week. I hope this is true!










Edit: Here's a link to someone selling the Lufty for £24.99 a pop... Haha.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Re: Military watches collection magazine Why not just ask the newsagent to get you one put by, he will order it a put it aside for you. No heart attack involved

I did that once before but it got cock up and it was hassle and I said never again did mean it .but just mite do it anyway down the line it its running better.​


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just had a sudden thought.... anyone seen what a drawer full of 80 watches looks like? Madam's shoe cupboard's history, that's for sure. lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats crying out for unboxing pics!!!! 


chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Why not just ask the newsagent to get you one put by, he will order it a put it aside for you. No heart attack involved


Indeed, I think when they first came out, a lot of members here thought they'd be rubbish and nearly slated the company for issuing them and that the price would reflect poorly in the product . . . . Now we've all subscribed to the series and think eaglemoss are brilliant. Lol.

Yes. If you ask your newsagent to get them for you, they will. But that is against our impulsive nature of 'I want it now'


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Letchy said:


> It seems someone has an inside scoop or something, as a comment on the Eaglemoss Military FB page has a subscriber who says he is going to be receiving the first 3 issues next week. I hope this is true!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah letchy, I'd say as soon as you pay for the 3 they will ship them, wont be long now lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Good grief.....I go away for five minutes and this thread explodes with a million more posts!

I need to watch these vids????

Metal boxes?

Oh ok I'll go watch em.

Carrying on from previous tests, I will swim with the SBS!

(and seeing as I'm off to a small village called Miami in a couple of weeks, I may take it with.....
Assuming I have it by then!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> I need to watch these vids????


Yes. Especially the SBS one. You are going to love it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> (and seeing as I'm off to a small village called Miami in a couple of weeks, I may take it with.....
> Assuming I have it by then!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On no kev, I hope you can still access this thread while your over there!!!! I hope you take the lufty on tour with you hahaha


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> On no kev, I hope you can still access this thread while your over there!!!! I hope you take the lufty on tour with you hahaha


Yeah Kev, pics of lufty on tour in the sunshine state! that would be awesome!!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> On no kev, I hope you can still access this thread while your over there!!!! I hope you take the lufty on tour with you hahaha


hehehe Kev, just be careful taking Lufty to America. There are a _*lot *_of Germans living over there, who are very fond of all things German, and you may get mugged for your watch. Oh the irony.....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just thinking, take the Italian Divers watch. They'll let you keep that.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder what the rest of the WUS members think of us lufty loonies :-d


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Re: Military watches collection magazine Good grief.....I go away for five minutes and this thread explodes with a million more posts!

I need to watch these vids????

Metal boxes?

Oh ok I'll go watch em.

Carrying on from previous tests, I will swim with the SBS!

(and seeing as I'm off to a small village called Miami in a couple of weeks, I may take it with.....
Assuming I have it by then!)

take a load of the watches over there I bet you would make a ton of money from our American cousins on this thread lol .​


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I wonder what the rest of the WUS members think of us lufty loonies :-d


Oh they already think we're nuts cos we're not wearing Roloxes or Locas or Greenhouses or anything with an "é" in the name.
Happily mad with my Eaglemosses than trying to impress da snobs.


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

Been searching for more Luftys today but no sign of them around here (Swindon). When I bought Issue 1 & 2 from a local newsagents on Saturday the lady in the shop said they'd been selling really well.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ha!
I shall take all the MWC watches I have when I go!

So that'll be the Rambo watch
The Lufty and the subby!

If I'm really lucky I may have the pizza!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

At least the MWC's have got their own slang names now! Bet the other forums can't say that about theirs!

Just curious, issue 19 "US Navy UDT Diver 1973" - UDT is bomb defusing. Will that one be called The Banger?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ha!
> I shall take all the MWC watches I have when I go!
> 
> So that'll be the Rambo watch
> ...


The Zhivago will be out before the pizza kevin...geez!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> At least the MWC's have got their own slang names now! Bet the other forums can't say that about theirs!
> 
> Just curious, issue 19 "US Navy UDT Diver 1973" - UDT is bomb defusing. Will that one be called The Banger?


Love it.....the banger!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

And I reckon issue 20 Brazil Army 1960s has got to be called The Biggs.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I want to name the next one how bout badass it looks like it all big and shiny the Russian have a way about them I like I would love to have one from each of the services .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

er... Putin? He's big and shiny too....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now thats funny lol, putin for the russkie sounds good, how about a name for the french watch, itmywatch?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Issue 6 French Seaman - the Wonga? 
Cos we'll be "borrowing" their aircraft carrier until ours get built.

edit: sorry crossed posts.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think we will have to be careful on issue 6 that could end up with a sticky name if we ant careful lol how bout reney artort lol .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

putin yeah it's growing on me lol I bet he's used that line hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The Rambo
The Lufty
The Subby
The Putin
The pizza
The Froggy?????


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

All of these magazines come out fortnightly on a Wednesday, this was the first time one of these part works was early by a whole week. I'll be getting them early hrs of next Wednesday. I've taken pre orders by the dozen's

Tissot Touch T013420A
Orient M Force Automatic
Casio Gshock MUDMAN
Rocha's Automatic
Omega Seamaster*
Vacheron Constantin*
Bvlgari*
Tag Monaco*
Breitling*


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think the Froggy's the name "is that my watch" said might be a bit sticky. 
Tadpole? Spawn?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Just watched the vids!

How good do those watches look?!

They all look amazing!

I'm a bit disappointed they didn't put the hole reinforcement on the Rambo watch, but then it was £3.99!
Can't complain!
This is really hotting up to be a quality collection!

I shall be wearing my Rambo tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> I think the Froggy's the name "is that my watch" said might be a bit sticky.
> Tadpole? Spawn?


Frogman? (a diver...a French diver..)

Unless anyone is offended I think the Froggy is quite a good name!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> I'm a bit disappointed they didn't put the hole reinforcement on the Rambo watch,


Here's a tip, Kev. Heat up a thin nail with a lighter or over a gas, then push it through the holes in the strap. The heat will melt and seal the edges of the holes.
That's what I did on my first. Stops the holes from enlarging.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Frogman? (a diver...a French diver..)
> 
> Unless anyone is offended I think the Froggy is quite a good name!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If there was to be an irish watch I'd insist on paddy :-d


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Re: Military watches collection magazine 







Originally Posted by *chrono555*  
I think the Froggy's the name "is that my watch" said might be a bit sticky. 
Tadpole? Spawn?

Frogman? (a diver...a French diver..)

Unless anyone is offended I think the Froggy is quite a good name!

as it' meant to be for fun and just us on this thread I don't think anyone would take offense at froggy but who ca tell if they do we will think of a different one. ​


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

In that case, as long as no one takes offence in the next 24 hours....
Froggy it is!

Are we agreed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sounds good to me kevinw. it gets my vote


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I wish there was an Iraqi paratrooper watch. Crying out to be called the Splat.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just looking at that list that got posted a while back issue 10 is easy it's got to be R.A.F it's all there.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Some of them may catch us out. I read somewhere (maybe in issue 1's mag) there are several RAF models in the 80.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

RAF is just crying out for........

THE BIGGLES!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah there at least two. Issue 10 so that could be R.A.F I say... and issue 15 R.A.F hello. lol I must stop watching allo allo hehe


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Last thought from me tonight - issue 20 the Brazil Army. Brazil's only known for nuts, Biggs and babes (Rio). Babe, as long as it's not pug-ugly?
Night all.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm new 😃. I've absolutely loved reading this thread, I haven't spoken to the missus for over 2 hours now haha! 

I've always enjoyed wearing a watch but up until seeing the tv advert for this collection I had never dreamt of collecting them!

I've always had an interest in military history so was delighted to have seen this. I was very lucky to get issue one as I put it back on the shelf when I saw the "dodgy" minute hand, was over the moon to go back the next day and find it still there. Went to my newsagent on 28th feb to pick up issue 2 after seeing their post saying it will be released early. 

This seems to be like rocking horse poo round here so I make an early trip to the shop on the day it's released

Lastly, can I say what a friendly forum this is. I signed up to another one and they're all snobs!! Slating the military watch collection is an understatement!!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Danmh!

You'll find that all of us on this particular thread are pretty down to earth!

This collection seems to have lit a fire for a lot of folk!

The issues sell very quickly so it's subscribe or get there on first day!

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm definitely interested in the Issue 6 French Seaman watch (slightly dodgy name aside). It's a great looking watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

some of the other threads I feel it's about how much they cost and how much money they got here it's just a genuine love of watches what ever the price I mean I would love a tag or omega or tissot the list is endless but it ant going to happen these watch are for fun simple .. and that's what I like and i think most people like .


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

It's the italian diver for me, canny wait!!!


chico


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

So I might keep up this trend of watches in video games.

Today, I was playing "Medal Of Honor: Airborne". You play as an American paratrooper in the 82nd airborne during WW2. And, as I was jumping out of the plane, I noticed this:








Perhaps we will see a watch at some point similar to this, eh?

I'll keep a look out for this kind of thing from now on.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like issue 3 onwards has been increased to £10.99


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> Looks like issue 3 onwards has been increased to £10.99


Not sure on that. I don't _think _they can change the price once subscribers have signed up/agreed to it, but I could be wrong.
But, even if they can, and they have, these watches are easily worth double/triple what we're paying. I've seen repro Lufties on ebay going for £69, but we got MWC ones that are waterproof and with a decent movement for a tenth of that price.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the nut-house, Dan and Shaggy! Like ITMW said, it's a nice friendly bunch here that love these watches for what they are. Just don't stray outside this thread, some of the other forums are really uptight about lesser brands!



is that my watch said:


> yeah there at least two. Issue 10 so that could be R.A.F I say... and issue 15 R.A.F hello. lol I must stop watching allo allo hehe


You're quite right, but I'd also forgotten about the special watches - there's a freebie RAF chrono in one of the gift packs for the subscribers.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow this thread really has exploded ! I kept coming back to read all the comments so often I thought I had better register lol .

I have to admit like others have said I was slightly dubious about the quality of these when I first saw the adverts on TV , however at £3.99 for the first issue I took a punt , I ended up buying 2 of the first issue and once opened I was happily surprised at the quality .

I was really surprised to see that they released the 2nd edition early and so rushed to my local whsmiths to grab a copy.......and yep you guessed it they had sold out ! Imagine my surprise when a few days later on my weekly food shop in ASDA I managed to find that they had LOTS of copies on the shelf .

So my advice to anyone who is having trouble getting hold of a copy is to try their nearest ASDA.

Hope this is useful .
Dall


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome Dall, 
Tesco forecourts and Tesco superstores are doing them too, apparently. As are Martins, McColls, WHSmiths, Premier foodstores and obviously indie newsagents. Just gotta keep hunting around.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if these stores will be holding this magazine for every issue? Or are they only going to do a few and then stop?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Initial thought when I saw the Italian diver was actually 'Panini' rather than pizza


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> Does anyone know if these stores will be holding this magazine for every issue? Or are they only going to do a few and then stop?


McColls told me they will only be getting the first 3 issues in. After that you must ask them to get them in for you, or subscribe directly with MWC.
They won't be on the shelves after issue 3.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Well that sucks.
Better get friendly with the guys at the news agents.

Thanks


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's the italian diver for me, canny wait!!!
> 
> chico


That's the one I really looking forward to. Can't wait to see some of the other watches appear on the Eaglemoss site ahead of issue.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Well that sucks.
> Better get friendly with the guys at the news agents.
> 
> Thanks


Not too friendly mooman, the watches aren't that good lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Rambo at work



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Not sure on that. I don't _think _they can change the price once subscribers have signed up/agreed to it, but I could be wrong.
> But, even if they can, and they have, these watches are easily worth double/triple what we're paying. I've seen repro Lufties on ebay going for £69, but we got MWC ones that are waterproof and with a decent movement for a tenth of that price.


It says on the eaglemoss FB page on the mr.campbell review that issue 3 onwards will be £10.99 but saying that he said issue 2 was £7.99 and in the metal tin


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey moonman what watch does sam b wear in the dead island game it's not one that I know and is there others games I got to watch out for hehe


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Actually, I've never played dead Island...soooooo...im not the person to ask


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey guys!

I'm a subscriber to the collection as you all know, and I've just had the first 3 issues arrive in the mail!

Awesome!

Edit: (Pleas excuse my unmade bed!)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

SBS pics please!  What's your verdict on it, how does the bezel rotate?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm a subscriber to the collection as you all know, and I've just had the first 3 issues arrive in the mail!
> 
> Awesome!


What do you think of issue 3?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm a subscriber to the collection as you all know, and I've just had the first 3 issues arrive in the mail!
> 
> Awesome!


I ordered my US Inf. Watch Exactly 2 weeks ago and still haven't gotten it 

But that aside, that SBS one looks awesome, what are your first impressions?

I also notice that its in the original cardboard case.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey letchy so what's it like being one of the first to see the subby I think that's what we decide to call it last night ? so not fair lol I WANT IT NOW hehe


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Woah, well... I'll have some pics of the "Subby" soon 

Overall I think it looks pretty darn cool. I don't think the bezel rotates though... Also, it feels quite nice - almost like an 'exclusive first look' like C J from YouTube lol.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What??? The bezel doesn't rotate??? NNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!! 
That means froggy won't rotate either


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I got watches that I have paid two or three times more for that have fixed bezels so it's a shame but it ant going to put me of it


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ooh nice work getting your sub.

My thoughts are, 
The chap doing the vids have pre production or marketing copies.
Time will tell, but I am of the thought we won't see the tin watch boxes.

He had a card with release dates in 2013, suggesting that eaglmoss delayed the release until this year

But this is just my thought

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Initial thought when I saw the Italian diver was actually 'Panini' rather than pizza


As As it appears to resemble a Panerai, I think 'Panini' is a brilliant name . . .


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well I got watches that I have paid two or three times more for that have fixed bezels so it's a shame but it ant going to put me of it


I know but the whole point of a military dive watch is that the bezel rotates for timing. It's disappointing I suppose not to have that but there you go.

Next thing you know they'll be saying that the exclusive RAF chrono isn't actually a chrono but just has the day and date on the sub dials to make it look like a chrono...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Newbie question alert!! 

What is a bezel?


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Okay. Here we go: Set on Flickr.












Obligatory wrist shot:









Sorry for blurriness/quality... I don't have a steady hand.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

danmh said:


> Newbie question alert!!
> 
> What is a bezel?


I think it's the metal bit around the top of the watch. On some watches, this rotates. If it had compass markings on, you could work out what direction you are moving in.

Newbie Answer may be Wrong . . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay! Lufty and Zorro (that's my car) in photo!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I think it's the metal bit around the top of the watch. On some watches, this rotates. If it had compass markings on, you could work out what direction you are moving in.
> 
> Newbie Answer may be Wrong . . . .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Ah ok, that makes sense.

Thanks ?


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

thanks for posting this, gotta love military pieces


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> Newbie question alert!!
> 
> What is a bezel?


A rotating bezel is what you'll find on a dive watch, typically with markings or numerals (ie 5, 10, 15 etc through to 60/00). You use it for timing. To start you'd rotate it so the 00 is in line with the minute hand. Then some time later you can look at it again to see how much time has elapsed ie your minute hand is now showing 20 minutes have elapsed since setting the bezel. This is a key feature of dive watches. Most dive bezels are uni-directional in that they rotate on only one direction so if they ate accidentally moved once set they can only give you less time as it were.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> He had a card with release dates in 2013, suggesting that eaglemoss delayed the release until this year


Funny you should say that, googling MWC I came across a thread about these watches on pistonheads forum in May last year.
Military Watches Collection - PistonHeads


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> A rotating bezel is what you'll find on a dive watch, typically with markings or numerals (ie 5, 10, 15 etc through to 60/00). You use it for timing. To start you'd rotate it so the 00 is in line with the minute hand. Then some time later you can look at it again to see how much time has elapsed ie your minute hand is now showing 20 minutes have elapsed since setting the bezel. This is a key feature of dive watches. Most dive bezels are uni-directional in that they rotate on only one direction so if they ate accidentally moved once set they can only give you less time as it were.


I've always wondered what the rotating bezel on watches was for. Great explanation. Thankyou


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've always wondered what the rotating bezel on watches was for. Great explanation. Thankyou


Yes, much better than mine. Thank You.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Bringing this forward.



Letchy said:


> Okay. Here we go: Set on Flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if issue 3 is available 2 weeks after issue 2 or the original release date of 20th March. 

Causing confusion for non subscribers as issue 2 was released a week early


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Issue 3 _was _due out on 18th but is now out on 13th March - next thursday.

To avoid missing out, check your newsagents as early as Tuesday.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Bringing this forward.


That is a nice looking watch. Can you confirm that the bezel Does Not Move?

How is the strap?

Would it double as a sports watch?

How many of us are already calibrating our wardrobe to get maximum use out of these watches?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> As As it appears to resemble a Panerai, I think 'Panini' is a brilliant name . . .


Panini sounds good to me


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> That is a nice looking watch. Can you confirm that the bezel Does Not Move?
> 
> How is the strap?
> 
> ...


I can confirm the bezel does not rotate. I tried rotating, looking for different ways but to no avail unfortunately.

How is the strap? It appears to be the same as the US Infantry one, but a different colour.

Would it double as a sports watch? That I couldn't tell you I'm afraid - I am not that knowledgeable about watches!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Letchy said:


> I can confirm the bezel does not rotate. I tried rotating, looking for different ways but to no avail unfortunately.
> 
> How is the strap? It appears to be the same as the US Infantry one, but a different colour.
> 
> Would it double as a sports watch? That I couldn't tell you I'm afraid - I am not that knowledgeable about watches!


Okay. Thanks for that. As for Sports Watches, I'm not sure what to look for either, they appear to be unnecessarily complicated . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

If anyone is binning their boxes, I'll gladly take them off your hands. Looking for about 4 or 5.
Keeping them, btw, not selling.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> If anyone is binning their boxes, I'll gladly take them off your hands. Looking for about 4 or 5.
> Keeping them, btw, not selling.


Lol. I imagine we're all keeping ours . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope so. Kicking myself stupid for chucking out my first two so bloody fast without thinking.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree with you there shaggydog rotating bezel would have been better but I could live with that. but if the rafs and and some of the others don't have working sub-dials I would be very disappointed with that I hate watches with fake sub-dials. what's the point.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I agree with you there shaggydog rotating bezel would have been better but I could live with that. but if the rafs and and some of the others don't have working sub-dials I would be very disappointed with that I hate watches with fake sub-dials. what's the point.


From the photo on their website the RAF Chrono _looks_ like it should have all dials working to some degree - It might not have a rotating bezel but I don't think Eaglemoss would leave something as obvious as that out?

Could be wrong though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hope so letchy it would be a bit bad if they did not . I mean some divers watch have fixed bezels I have a rotary diver master that's fixed . but I have a cheap cirtzen that has a working day-date-month sub-dials so here's hoping that they work.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking forward to more people getting the SBS and sharing their pictures and opinions. It's a nice looking watch.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Looking forward to more people getting the SBS and sharing their pictures and opinions. It's a nice looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


As am I. The SBS watch is quite nice... Although I am not sure which of the 3 to wear haha - currently wearing the US Army one =D

Regarding the chrono, I think the 2 mini dials will work as on the back page of the cover mag, it has this:










Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

includes . . .But works?

lol. I'm sure they will. it's got the additional buttons on the side.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks letchy, nice pics of the subby, did you get the free watch box with the 3 issues?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh and a rotating bezel was a big ask on a watch at that price, nothing as bad as a poor bezel

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Thanks letchy, nice pics of the subby, did you get the free watch box with the 3 issues?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I didn't get the storage box, but I got the binder with it. I'm thinking the box will come with issues 4 & 5 in a couple of weeks?

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh and a rotating bezel was a big ask on a watch at that price, nothing as bad as a poor bezel
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Good Point. rather have a good fixed bezel than a poor rotating one.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought the box came with issue 3, will no doubt come with the next shipment, you're the first to get the subby  looks cool!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I thought the box came with issue 3, will no doubt come with the next shipment, you're the first to get the subby  looks cool!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I thought so too, but I guess it saves some shipping cost  and yeah, it is really nice quality and aesthetics for the price!

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Letchy said:


> From the photo on their website the RAF Chrono _looks_ like it should have all dials working to some degree - It might not have a rotating bezel but I don't think Eaglemoss would leave something as obvious as that out?
> 
> Could be wrong though.


Have a look at this picture of the RAF watch from their website -









The left hand dial clearly has the days of the week printed on it so it is used as a day indicator. And also look at the wording, it says 'Multi-function watch _inspired_by post War chronographs'. So it isn't calling itself a chrono here. Most likely one of the pusher buttons is used to set the day of the week. The right hand dial looks like it goes up to 31 and not 30 - indicating that it is used to set the date. So this watch is just a day date watch styled to look like a chrono. That doesn't mean it's a bad watch as it still looks quite nice, just don't be expecting it to be something it isn't.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Will it be possible to buy the display box without subscribing?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Letchy said:


> As am I. The SBS watch is quite nice... Although I am not sure which of the 3 to wear haha - currently wearing the US Army one =D
> 
> Regarding the chrono, I think the 2 mini dials will work as on the back page of the cover mag, it has this:
> 
> ...


I've just looked at your post again. That's not the same as the watch as the one they are showing on their website. Your one is certainly a chrono and is listed as such, but the one on their website isn't. I'm guessing that your magazine was printed some weeks or months ago. I wonder if they are planning to switch it for the watch shown currently on their website?I'd be a bit p****d off if that were the case and I was expecting a chrono...


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've just looked at your post again. That's not the same as the watch as the one they are showing on their website. Your one is certainly a chrono and is listed as such, but the one on their website isn't. I'm guessing that your magazine was printed some weeks or months ago. I wonder if they are planning to switch it for the watch shown currently on their website?I'd be a bit p****d off if that were the case and I was expecting a chrono...


Yeah, I noticed the same and I believe others have noted this before - I guess the only way to find out would be to ask EM directly.

@Blanchy - yes you can but at £19.99 per box!

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

If any of you guys are inspired by the subby, this is a list of diver watches that you might want to check out.

These range from 100 - 200 quid.

Orient mako
Seiko skx007/009
Seiko monster, black, orange or combo
Seiko solar chronograph

All but the solar are automatic ( no battery) and all have rotating bezels.

All can be seen on eBay or Amazon 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok I'm probably a million hours late with this news.

The sample the guy had on YouTube were from a test run from last year.

The run we are getting WILL be at £9.99 and in the cardboard boxes....not the tins.

Fair play to the guy on you tube, but he should have confirmed his facts before causing a little confusion.

Price will be £9.99 per issue as originally stated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I have an Orange Monster and an Orient Ray (The newer version of the Mako with the more classic Sub style dial) and I agree that both are phenomenal value for money. I've seen the Monsters and 007 watches selling for as little as £120 on the bracelet if you take the import route and go with a company like Creation Watches. You simply can't go wrong for that money.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I thought the (watch) box came with issue 3, will no doubt come with the next shipment, you're the first to get the subby  looks cool!


Uh, no. On the website under subscriptions, re the Luxury Dsiplay case it states "Comes with your 5th delivery." As you only get one delivery (of 2 watches) every month, your display box is going to arrive on month 5, ie on or around JULY.

The key word is "*delivery*" not "watch."


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm trying to decide on the combo monster or yet solar, till then the subby will be a nice addition 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My seikos are all in storage now, can't get enough of these MWCs lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> The run we are getting WILL be at £9.99 and in the cardboard boxes....not the tins.























Thanks Kev, that has just made my day. phew.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and it being a Japanese movement it would stand a good chance of working. sub-dials as they say if it's functioning watch then it must but I'm more in to diver watches any way but they have not lets us down so far if anything they have been above our expectations so I'm willing to go on a little faith and hope yes .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have today placed my order with the newsagents to get me a copy every week. This option, different from subscribing, allows me to order extras for specific weeks.
Now I just need an extension to the 1500 characters in the signature panel....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> and it being a Japanese movement it would stand a good chance of working. sub-dials as they say if it's functioning watch then it must but I'm more in to diver watches any way but they have not lets us down so far if anything they have been above our expectations so I'm willing to go on a little faith and hope yes .


I'm pretty certain that the the sub dials will work. It what they will actually do is the question...


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm pretty certain that the the sub dials will work. It what they will actually do is the question...


I may email asking what the deal is with the different images on website and mag. Not sure what kind of response I would get, though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think the one will do what it's suppose to do. it's a special gift and I think you can buy it for £19.99 if you don't sub to the mag .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking at letchys subby pics again, that's a lovely watch! These watches are so surprisingly good!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

I just noticed that the French diver watch wont have the date window...thing... on it. Look:









If you look on the second hand of the watch with the date window on the left, you will see that on the end that its somewhat triangular, whereas the watch furthest to the right, the French diver one, has in the same place a more circular pointer.
So unfortunately, we'll have to wait a little longer to see the one WITH the date window.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Also, the French Diver (instead of Seiko, I'm gonna call it The Se Qua. As in Je Ne Se Qua) is upside down . . . . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Also, the French Diver (instead of Seiko, I'm gonna call it The Se Qua. As in Je Ne Se Qua) is upside down . . . .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Well maybe thats a sign of a working bezel?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Well maybe thats a sign of a working bezel?


Ahhhhhhhhhhh . . . . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The winder is on the left . . . lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

From what info I have.......and I could be wrong....
The Froggy should have the date window and the RAF chrono has a sweeping second and a 30 minute sub dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> The winder is on the left . . . lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Ah. so it is upside down. Guess I was being a little overly optimistic


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just saw the rotary gt Monza watch with the black face what do you think of it or is the white face clear to read.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. It's taken me a while to read all these comments. I just wondered if anyone has any opinion on the free watch display box? their website states it holds up to 20 watches but the photo clearly looks like it will only hold 10 with it having 10 compartments! I've subbed and still waiting for my 1st delivery


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think it can hold 18 watches. If you look at the pictures theres 3 rows of 6


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey sharky welcome.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> just saw the rotary gt Monza watch with the black face what do you think of it or is the white face clear to read.


That's not a bad looking watch at all. Though if you like it do search around for a good price, Rotary watches can often be found discounted.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

There is a picture of an 18 watch box but on the subscribe page it is only a 10 watch box, EM have confirmed to me that the 10 box is the correct one but still state it will hold 20!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

In keeping with the trend, my lufty-in car shot 

I don't think these luftys can look bad in any situation b-)

Big welcome to you Sharky, have seen you in the participant list for a while, was waiting for you to post 

Some of the guests need to sign up and join in the thread too!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree pepperami I have not been on this site long I new about it and checked it from time to time almost like a reference library if I need help i would browses the pages for help it was this thread that got me to join so thanks chico. I gave up drink and gambling and smoking got addicted here instead lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

.... But at least you'll have shedloads of watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol chrono


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Give it time, and we'll all be doing this:


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I agree pepperami I have not been on this site long I new about it and checked it from time to time almost like a reference library if I need help i would browses the pages for help it was this thread that got me to join so thanks chico. I gave up drink and gambling and smoking got addicted here instead lol


Lol. hilarious. It's odd to think this thread is only two weeks old yet, how many of us joined either because of the advert? I've only been here a week!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> There is a picture of an 18 watch box but on the subscribe page it is only a 10 watch box, EM have confirmed to me that the 10 box is the correct one but still state it will hold 20!


It's probably layered like Chocolate boxes sometimes are . . . . Mmmmm . . . Chocolates . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

there are some great 48 watch box sets if you use ebay for bout sixty quid . in real wood and glass


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I looked at display cases on ebay too. You can pick up a 12-watch one for just over £12. Seems to work out about £1 a watch. Don't want to turn people against buying MWCs one, but there are choices.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree mwc good but you could show there watches of better in some of the bigger box sets or cases


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The original Lufty, not far off!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've seen a few of these on ebay and fallen off my chair at the prices - £4,500 to £6,500. The only really glaring difference with ours is that crown, ours is too small and the wrong shape but the rest of it's very close.
For an "inspired by" watch, they didn't go far wrong.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree that and the green numbers. just saw a nautical at f.hind that's so like the pizza... Nautica A13614G Stainless Steel Black Ionic Finish Tan Leather Strap Watch how cute is that.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

There are quite a few Lufty's on ebay at the moment. Most going for over £20. Some are from a different publication to MWC, but look identical and there is an original for £5000. WOW!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> it was this thread that got me to join so thanks chico. I gave up drink and gambling and smoking got addicted here instead lol


Your welcome my friend, watches are a better vice! i think?? lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

least we will never be late lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> there is an original for £5000. WOW!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


There would be a macabre fascination for some with this .... stuff


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

My first 3 got delivered yesterday, but only picked them up today. Decided to take a few pictures of the sbs which is probably my favourite of the three so far. The strap doesn't feel as scratchy as the US Infantry watch strap, which I immediately took off and put on a leather nato style I had made. Feels like it's of decent quality and a nice size for me - the pilot feels a touch too big, but I have a 24mm nato on order which I'm hoping will make it seem smaller. Anyway, here's the pics!














































And a few on the wrist:


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice. I am glad they didn't put those metal grommets in the strap, looks so much better without them.

For everyday wear, I wonder how long that little stubby thing sticking out of the 12 o'clock marker will stay on.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> There would be a macabre fascination for some with this .... stuff


For some collectors it's just history. Macabre history, but history nonetheless.


----------



## Erolek (Jan 8, 2013)

Pity the bezel doesn't rotate. I was really looking forward to the SBS lookalike. 

Greetings
Eryk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Great pics etic, welcome to the thread!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> For some collectors it's just history. Macabre history, but history nonetheless.


I'm in complete agreement with you on this


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Lovely images, etic. Much better than mine with a point and shoot 

I also love my SBS watch.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

I WANT my SBS watch now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yes they seem to be going from strength to strength on these watches if they can keep this up eaglemoss I mean and I saw other collections coming out from them. I would no doubt buy them as well I felt the quality of the lufty strap was v. good saw that my local shop still had an issue 1-2 left so have had them I'm planning to use the lufty strap on another of my watches and keep the case for running spares on the lufty. and the fanty as I like to call it I'm going to use the case for a movement I have had for some time if It fits here's hoping


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I WANT my SBS watch now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha kevin, was just thinking, if you subscribe you have to wait a month for the next batch to arrive, I don't think I could wait that long lol

If I had one criticism of the subby (tiny one) the metal between the crystal and the dial was an opportunity to mock up a chapter ring? , I do agree this strap looks better


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chapter ring I think I know what you mean but for those who are going. huh could you please enlighten us if you would be so kind lol and I don't think the original had one if It's what I think it is cheers pepperami.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Is That My Watch, I did ask EM if they planned to do other types of watches, but there's nothing planned. They do other partworks - a range of figurines, model cars and (a small Nissan at £660 !!!) but nothing like these watches.
I hope it's a starting point for them and they do others later on.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> chapter ring I think I know what you mean but for those who are going. huh could you please enlighten us if you would be so kind lol and I don't think the original had one if It's what I think it is cheers pepperami.


Ok let me try, its the item surrounding the dial that marks the hours and minutes, the subby has this on the dial, what I' like to see (seen on most divers) is an angled chapter ring that comes from the crystal to the dial, they could have mocked this, whereas with a lot of divers this is a seperate piece...hmm..hope this explains lol as I said small and possibly not on the original as you said

Image added, chapter ring in this pic is in red ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Haha kevin, was just thinking, if you subscribe you have to wait a month for the next batch to arrive, I don't think I could wait that long lol


That's another reason I like picking it up from the newsie every fortnight.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

they would be crazy not with how well this has gone down I bet all the people that sub mwc would do it again once the quality was assured like with the mwc a lot sub after chico's or was it kev's hard work with water test and so thanks to them for that it made my choice a lot easy to make and I'm glad I did I mean you could pay a tenner for a strap I have .


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

etic said:


> My first 3 got delivered yesterday, but only picked them up today. Decided to take a few pictures of the sbs which is probably my favourite of the three so far. The strap doesn't feel as scratchy as the US Infantry watch strap, which I immediately took off and put on a leather nato style I had made. Feels like it's of decent quality and a nice size for me - the pilot feels a touch too big, but I have a 24mm nato on order which I'm hoping will make it seem smaller. Anyway, here's the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great first post etic, welcome to WUS, awesome pics nice work!  just wish that bezel rotated!! o|

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

At the moment these watches are 2 @ £10 a month, that's £5 a week. I would rather have paid £10 a week and got them weekly, ie 4 a month not 2. That would be just under 2 years instead of more than three as it is.
Not sure I'd sign up for a 3yr+ partwork again.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Waiting 2 weeks for the next issue every time is killing me!! I must say though, issue 3 looks so much better in people's pics than it does pictured in the magazine. 

I look forward to release day 😃 and going to my local newsagents and picking up my copy


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Turns out the crown isnt stainless steel


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

How did that happen so quickly?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> How did that happen so quickly?


No idea I've probably worn it 6 days and today in work my wrist was a bit sweaty and i notices a green mark on the back of my hand where my hand rubs off the crown.

Is there anything I can do to stop this happening?


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys I'm kinda new here and I've subscribed to these last week and I'm really looking forward to getting them in the post next week, I was kinda doubting my decision at the start but now I'm so happy and can't wait for them as it's going to be my first collection.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> No idea I've probably worn it 6 days and today in work my wrist was a bit sweaty and i notices a green mark on the back of my hand where my hand rubs off the crown.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to stop this happening?


Have you been wearing it in the shower?

I've been wearing my Rambo day and night since 21st February to Tuesday 4th March when I got the Lufty. I've kept mine out of water and mine's not worn away.
I think the clue is taking it off when showering and keeping it out of water.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Have you been wearing it in the shower?


No I didnt even wet it when washing my hands or wear it in the rain.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Very odd. I don't understand why yours has gone off while mine hasn't, and I've worn mine constantly. What work do you do?
I would take it up with EM for a replacement.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I work in ikea moving pallets and trolleys of stock. I've only worn it 3 times in work and I noticed it halfway through my shift today when I saw green on my hand. Yeh I may get on to them about it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's clearly a base metal with a chrome coating but from the pattern on yours it's worn away. What have you been wearing? My thoughts are the sleeve of whatever you've been wearing, coat/jacket has got a heavy material that has abraded it off.


----------



## Savantuk (Jun 20, 2006)

blanchy said:


> No idea I've probably worn it 6 days and today in work my wrist was a bit sweaty and i notices a green mark on the back of my hand where my hand rubs off the crown.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to stop this happening?


No, there is nothing you can do to stop this happening. The cause is poor chrome plating of the crown, which may, or may not be representative of every crown on every watch. The process can be slowed by coating the crown with clear polyurethane varnish, or by wearing the watch on a 'Bund' style strap, which would not be inappropriate for the style of the watch.

This used to be the case with just about every watch you bought in the last 50 years of 20c. The crown is difficult and expensive to cast in stainless steel, so makers would use brass and coat it with chrome. I have to admit though, that 6 days is pretty shabby you should expect 6 years! Stainless crowns can be had for this movement, and only cost a few pounds. as evidenced by earlier posts, they are fairly simple to fit.

I subscribed to this issue a month or so ago, but to collect rather than wear them. I received issue 2 and 3 today. I have an issue with the Luftwaffe watch.

There were several models of these issued to aircrew, using the designation 'Beobachtungs Uhr, or more properly, Observers watch. They were issued to Navigators rather than pilots, who were issued with a chronograph. The Issue I have, is that none of the original watches, nor subsequent models with this dial configuration, ever had a rotating bezel. They were all plain having a simple 3 part case. The pilots chrono version DID have a rotating bezel, which acted upon a simple red triangle inside the crystal.

That being said, the watch looks the part, and for the money it seems a real bargain, or as the Germans would say, Sonderangebot!!

Issue 1 and 3 watches, are a much better attempt at creating a good replica. As has been said, the SBS watch doesn't have a rotating bezel, but I think it's all the better for this. A poor bezel is far worse than no bezel at all. They are flimsy, and can lead to a lot of confusion. I've been collecting military watches for the best part of 30 years, and could count on the fingers of one hand the times I've actually used one 'in anger'

It would seem obvious that there will be omissions from original specifications. The watches would be far too expensive otherwise, and I'm sure oney will be saved on one watch, to allow a better specification on others. Take the Italian Navy watch, which is obviously modelled on the Panerai WW2 model. To be a replica, it would need to have the patented locking crown mechanism which is such an iconic (in the true sense of the word) feature of these watches. It, nevertheless looks good, and I'm betting it will be a favourite.

Personally, I m looking forward to some of the British MOD watches of the fifties and sixties, copies of the watches from the likes of Longines, Omega, and Smiths. These small case watches, with subdials at 6, and interesting dials and hands, are, for me the jewels of Military watch collecting, and their small sizes just seem to emphasize their exquisite looks and specification. Looking at the advertising pictures, there are two or three of these watches due to be produced in this subscription.

For what it's worth, I tried to get WH Smiths to order these for me, bur was told that they would not order beyond issue 8, as these were for subscribers only. The watches I have were all sent in cardboard boxes.

If you are prepared to put up with the limitations in design, and perhaps manufacture (though from what I've seen so far, they seem to be the equal of many watches I've paid more than £50 for), then I think that you'll be more than happy with what you get for your money, and you'll have a collection that will look fabulous if displayed with a little cunning.

The magazine, however, wouldn't even make good bog paper!!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Savantuk said:


> For what it's worth, I tried to get WH Smiths to order these for me, bur was told that they would not order beyond issue 8, as these were for subscribers only. The watches I have were all sent in cardboard boxes.


Thanks for your advice re varnishing the crown, Doug. Might have to do that on mine too.

Re ordering, try McColls or Martins. My local McColls said they will only get in up to issue 3 on the shelf, as it's a "come on." Beyond that they will get the entire 80 in, you just have to ask.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy

That's not good, you could send it back to them?

I do fear these watches wont stand the test of time, if worn daily.
My son wear G-Shocks and sometimes the metal case-back irritates his skin, I have applied clear nail varnish on the case-back and it helped, might work the other way, if you carefully dab a little on the flat end of the crown?

Also important not to wear it too tight, skin has a pH of 5 (slightly acidic) and mixed with sweat can be corrosive with time.

But as you say, the crown may not be stainless steel but even SS can be corroded, the best material for avoiding corrosion is glass and that wont work for watch crowns but some case-back are glass


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Savantuk said:


> The Issue I have, is that none of the original watches, nor subsequent models with this dial configuration, ever had a rotating bezel.


Our Lufty hasn't got a rotating bezel, nor is it the plain case it should be. But these are "inspired by" the originals. Had Eaglemoss commissioned direct copies, there would be counterfeit/tradmark issues, which is particularly relevant when you have one of the original makers of the B-uhr, Laco, still going and still churning out originals, albeit in 42mm and 45mm reduced sizes.

We get what we pay for, but I agree with you - 6 days is ridiculously soon to have wear and tear issues.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

but that could be down to the acidity in the skin when we sweet I have to leave the plastic on the back or I pit the watch back but as some said it's look like it's from rubbing I had a similar thing happen when I was a slinger with my gloves tops rubbing the right hand side of the watch causing similar marks .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The 2 watches so far seam robust more than I can say for some of the offerings from Ebay ie vintage watches I also have a rotary Aqua the battery did not last 2 years and I did not wear it that often I have thirty odd watches of the last 40 years plus I might end up with over 100 ?????.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

only a 100 smeagal lol trust me you will end up with cupboards full it's like tats you get one then next thing you are looking for space to put the next 100 lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> only a 100 smeagal lol trust me you will end up with cupboards full *it's like tats you get one then next thing you are looking for space to put the next 100* lol


When you start running out of room for tatts, start looking at the missus......


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Well that's me subscribed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I try not to it's puts be off my dinner hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for tat.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I wear a short sleeved shirt in work so nothing is rubbing on it. 
It must be the sweat but even still it shouldnt have happened this quickly


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

How do you add picture to profile


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

edit profile edit picture then browser then up load pic I think? still getting the hand of it myself like I can't cope the text and then paste it help lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

To be honest that's pretty shabby if the plating has worn off the crown in just a week. That's not really acceptable.

However this is the thing, these are ultra cheap bargain basement watches. These are the cheapest watches you could possibly find, I mean a magazine and a watch for £10? How much do you think the watch actually cost to make, maybe a quid or two? These are literally the Poundland equivalent of watches. I know we were all pleasantly surprised when we saw the Seiko corp movement in there and the results of the water dunking test but perhaps we are, maybe expecting a little too much from these watches. Maybe they are meant more for being displayed nicely in a case than being worn day in day out to work.

Now I know it's nice to get an inexpensive watch that looks like a cool vintage classic, certainly from the pictures we see they look really nice. But we have to remember what they are, just extremely inexpensive versions of something else, built to an extreme budget. In a couple of weeks time we have the Russian diver that looks cool. But then you have to look at it and say it's £10 for a watch that has a quartz movement, a non moving bezel and possibly a crown that might wear away after a very short period of time. Then you look at the original Vostok, it's hands down an authentic stone cold classic. It has a rugged in house mechanical, movement. It has it's rotating bezel and is definitely water proof enough to safely take it in the pool or even diving. It could easily give you 20 years of use perhaps even without servicing and it would genuinely have a resell value if you decided you didn't want it anymore. And it only costs what, £50, perhaps even less then that. Now undoubtedly it's infinitely better value than what you'll get with this magazine which is essentially disposable. And maybe that's how we have to view these watches. Superficially nice to look at not really up to regular use and something cheap and cheerful to be enjoyed while it lasts.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> To be honest that's pretty shabby if the plating has worn off the crown in just a week. That's not really acceptable.
> 
> However this is the thing, these are ultra cheap bargain basement watches. These are the cheapest watches you could possibly find, I mean a magazine and a watch for £10? How much do you think the watch actually cost to make, maybe a quid or two? These are literally the Poundland equivalent of watches. I know we were all pleasantly surprised when we saw the Seiko corp movement in there and the results of the water dunking test but perhaps we are, maybe expecting a little too much from these watches. Maybe they are meant more for being displayed nicely in a case than being worn day in day out to work.
> 
> Now I know it's nice to get an inexpensive watch that looks like a cool vintage classic, certainly from the pictures we see they look really nice. But we have to remember what they are, just extremely inexpensive versions of something else, built to an extreme budget. In a couple of weeks time we have the Russian diver that looks cool. But then you have to look at it and say it's £10 for a watch that has a quartz movement, a non moving bezel and possibly a crown that might wear away after a very short period of time. Then you look at the original Vostok, it's hands down an authentic stone cold classic. It has a rugged in house mechanical, movement. It has it's rotating bezel and is definitely water proof enough to safely take it in the pool or even diving. It could easily give you 20 years of use perhaps even without servicing and it would genuinely have a resell value if you decided you didn't want it anymore. And it only costs what, £50, perhaps even less then that. Now undoubtedly it's infinitely better value than what you'll get with this magazine which is essentially disposable. And maybe that's how we have to view these watches. Superficially nice to look at not really up to regular use and something cheap and cheerful to be enjoyed while it lasts.


Well said shaggydog, I think most agreed that these will be a taster of the real thing and some models will inspire us to buy. the real thing, I'm looking at Vostoks all the time now!

My lufty has gone back into its case, had my few days with it and now I want to preserve it and keep the collection looking good and intact, its far too much an ask to expect these to last as a daily wear, (doubt the vendor intended that). if there's one you like, try get an original or a second copy of the mag and watch i'd say


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

too true shaggy but that might make then worth some thing we can all remember the swatch crazy of the 90's I mean now some of them are going for crazy prices I think these were like mint In box type thing would you open your jordie laford with out his visor minty condition doll of Couse not. but we did with these and I enjoyed playing with them for a tenner what's that move and a coke so they last longer then that and hell they are fun live for the moment lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmmmm,

Time for a new test I think.......

Right I've subbed starting from the third issue....

Here's the thing im going to buy another SBS, so one for good and one I'm going to kick the daylights out of!

SBS will be worn constantly, swam in, abused at work, just to see what the longevity is of these things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I like that . but I bet the watch wont hehe


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> Time for a new test I think.......
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great idea, I really want to know if it can handle swimming.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I know we shouldn't expect too much from such cheap watches but since their sold with 2 year warranties I thought they would last that long


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

fair point there blanchy


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

If anyone wants to see any particular test performed, let me know.

(I am not destruction testing...
This is to check out wearability and longevity)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> If anyone wants to see any particular test performed, let me know.
> 
> (I am not destruction testing...
> This is to check out wearability and longevity)
> ...


Swim please.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I regard these as "dress watches" - something to be worn occasionally, for good. Not for everyday use, especially if you're doing manual labour.
We will have 80 to choose from, a watch for all occasions. Price shouldn't really come into it - a watch is a watch, with a 2 year warranty. But even a crown abrading in less than a week would indicate an urgent rethink on Eaglemoss's part about re-plating these crowns on future watches.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

does it have to be the subby she's to beautiful for that hehe do it to the fanty lol. it's asking for it don't you think .


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I could be wrong, but I regard these as "dress watches" - something to be worn occasionally, for good. Not for everyday use, especially if you're doing manual labour.
> We will have 80 to choose from, a watch for all occasions. Price shouldn't really come into it - a watch is a watch, with a 2 year warranty. But even a crown abrading in less than a week would indicate an urgent rethink on Eaglemoss's part about re-plating these crowns on future watches.


Thats my plan for these watches just good wear but I needed a watch for work so I decided to get the US watch to be used for work.


----------



## Roblister (Oct 2, 2012)

Long time lurker but attracted by this thread to come out of the shadows. So far I have only managed to collect a civil version of the Seiko RAF gen2 watch. They didnt do many of the civil version I believe. And I have a G10 and thats my lot. So this offer seemed too good to resist. I got issue one in ASDA a few weeks ago and sat on the fence. After reading some of the glowing comments on here I took the plunge yesterday and subscribed from issue 2. I managed to pick up issue 2 today rather than wait. Plus it's worth it for the strap alone. I did look in ASDA again for issue 2 but they had none. However they still had about dozen issue 1's still. So if anyone is looking for one still and is in the Barrow-in-Furness area, pop into ASDA. WHSmiths had non and said they weren't intending getting further issues. I did get another issue 1 myself to get a watch to wear just too see how long it lasts. My intention is to keep them in the collection rather than wear them as I doubt they will take much abuse. It's great looking at pictures but having a real 3d solid representation is much better. The books are worth the read also. Definitely enjoying the collection so far and looking forward to issues 2, 3 and 4 turning up.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> does it have to be the subby she's to beautiful for that hehe do it to the fanty lol. it's asking for it don't you think .


I would but I've only got one of those! With little chance of getting another!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think you'll have to disregard these as daily "beater" watches.
But, regardless of that, Eaglemoss have got to address this issue if Blanchy's is not a one-off. And they already have to sort out the too-short SBS straps already.
These are things that really should have been picked up in the trial test. Says a lot about CJ Campbell.....


----------



## Savantuk (Jun 20, 2006)

chrono555 said:


> Our Lufty hasn't got a rotating bezel, nor is it the plain case it should be. But these are "inspired by" the originals. Had Eaglemoss commissioned direct copies, there would be counterfeit/tradmark issues, which is particularly relevant when you have one of the original makers of the B-uhr, Laco, still going and still churning out originals, albeit in 42mm and 45mm reduced sizes.
> 
> We get what we pay for, but I agree with you - 6 days is ridiculously soon to have wear and tear issues.


The design of the Luftwaffe bezel is definitely not a feature of the original, and given it's design, one would certainly expect it to turn, just as you would the bezel on the SBS.

As far as infringing copyright, or counterfeiting is concerned, this is a non starter. I'm fairly certain that the makers of the original 'B Uhr' never copyrighted the design, nor would they care if it was copied, and there are so many almost 1:1 copies of the original (though not in diameter), from Swiss and German makers, that it's almost impossible to chose which is the best. A watch is what it is. No matter what or who, it has a movement, and a minimum of one hand, and is round, carre, or square. There are only so many permutations of original design, and sooner or later, an original design will always be copied.

All the great watches, from the Rolex Submariner, The Breguet Typ XX, and the Breitling Navitimer have been copied ad nauseum by many manufacturers, and Rotary currently have good, cheap copies of all the greats available. It is axiomatic in the horological world, that a great watch will always have a contemporary analogue. This is what makes collecting the great hobby it is.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I found them informative to I love longines watches so I found that article interesting as I did the omega moonwatch one as well I like the fact that it give a bit of everything to wet the appetite so to speak It's good for us newbie's .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Savantuk said:


> The design of the Luftwaffe bezel is definitely not a feature of the original, and given it's design, one would certainly expect it to turn, just as you would the bezel on the SBS.


I think what you would regard typically as a functional bezel is nothing more than a design feature of their Lufty. It's not meant to be a bezel, it's just a knurled edge around the glass. They've clearly gone to great lengths to make it clear that these watches are "inspired by" rather than straight copies, and the knurled "bezel" that isn't there on the original is their way of making the design distinctly theirs. But if you're going to put a bezel on, at least make it functional (SBS).
Which leads on to copyright. My involvement with watches is old (apart from being in the head office of Swatch in the 80s) but if copyright (or patent, to be correct) is that unenforceable, I wonder how well the EM tv adverts would have been if they had been touted as out-and-out copies. I imagine those adverts would have had a shelf life of..... minutes, and we wouldn't be here.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey doug what do you think of the Bulova 96A102 Essentials Military Green Canvas Strap Watch as a military enthusiast I would greatly value your thoughts on this watch cheers


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm sure Eaglemoss are delighted kevin is going to do another test, will finalise the design concepts for the next crop of watches (following the first 6 confirmed watch designs) :-d


Oh and a big welcome to all you new guys!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I'm sure Eaglemoss are delighted kevin is going to do another test


Not if he surfaces with a whopping great air bubble in it....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The first one that shows up as not waterproof is going to get the moniker _Spirit Level_.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol chrone555


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Had Eaglemoss commissioned direct copies, there would be counterfeit/tradmark issues, which is particularly relevant when you have one of the original makers of the B-uhr, Laco, still going and still churning out originals, albeit in 42mm and 45mm reduced sizes.


If in fact the design were still protected by intellectual property laws, merely changing the size would not be enough to protect the replicas from infringement, but the original B-uhr designs were created by the 3rd Reich (now sixty nine years gone), and the contract manufacturers simply copied the specifications faithfully. It seems unlikely that any intellectual property could be claimed by the contractors (of which, there are fewer still extant than you might believe from the trademarks in current use). The same would go for many (probably all) of the future Eaglemoss releases. I expect Eaglemoss' lawyers are aware of what they are doing and have chosen their replicas accordingly.

I suspect the reason for not making a faithful replica lies more in the cost and in the limited appeal of a 55mm wristwatch, even in these days when sizes formally viewed as gargantuan have become common.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

watchcrank said:


> If in fact the design were still protected by intellectual property laws, merely changing the size would not be enough to protect the replicas from infringement


Laco were one of the original makers of the B-uhr, the others being Wempe, IWC, Stowa, and A. Lange & Sohn. Laco are merely selling it today, but at a reduced sized in order to conform to the taste of the current masses. They can't infringe copyright on a design they already hold the licence for, which Eaglemoss don't.

What I was trying to say earlier was, while a Chinese company can quietly copy someone else's design and sell it under their own name, that's totally different from going public about it with tv adverts on all channels.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Not if he surfaces with a whopping great air bubble in it....


That made I chortle!!!

That's the thing about these watches, they are fun!
They shouldn't be taken too seriously.
They are nice pieces, they look the biz, but they aren't serious historical pieces.

So I'm happy to have a laugh with them!

I do these test as a bit of fun, and like I say, if anyone wants me to do something specific.....let me know!

So when I get my SBS we shall see what it can stand up too!
If it comes out the water full of water who cares?
If it comes out the water functioning perfectly then we can stand back and gasp in amazement!

It's all a bit of fun in the end!

Personally I hope they do a rep of the Russian submarine watch (Raketa radio room)

I'm just glad so many of us are enjoying them for what they are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I got my Subby and Lufty today and I was pleasantly surprised. they are nice looking watches although the Subby is let down by the really short strap as mentioned earlier. has anyone noticed the lack of lume on the hour markers?


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

How long does the lume last?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

watchcrank said:


> It seems unlikely that any intellectual property could be claimed by the contractors (of which, there are fewer still extant than you might believe


All of them are still extant, still trading, and still very much in possession of a bit of paper giving them permission to manufacture the B-uhr.

A. Lange & Sohn A. Lange & Söhne
wempe https://www.wempe.com
iwc IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | Home
stowa https://www.stowa.de
laco https://shop.laco.de


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I find with the lume they need activating I had a diver that did not glow much then I got a little l.e.d torch and left it sitting on the face for 20 mins and wow it was like madly bright I think theirs a chemical in the lume that needs to react with light first maybe it's to give it longevity when in the box pre-sale .


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Laco were one of the original makers of the B-uhr. They are merely selling it today, but at a reduced sized in order to conform to the taste of the current masses. They can't infringe copyright on a design they already hold the licence for.


What license? Who would have issued such a license? What would it have covered? A contractor does not generally receive any rights to IP they did not create and are merely paid to execute, and the creator ceased to exist as a legal entity seven decades ago.

Further, if such IP had been licensed by the 3rd Reich or by one of its heirs (one of the competing post-WWII German governments, perhaps, or another government as part of war reparations), what IP would reman valid in the year 2014?

Design patents have never been valid for very long (currently a dozen years in the US). Functional patents last barely longer, but there doesn't appear to be much if anything in the B-Uhr which would have been patentable, and that would have long expired in any case. That leaves us design trademarks, which must be registered and subsequently defended. Are you aware of any registration or defense?



chrono555 said:


> All of them are still extant, still trading, and still very much in possession of a bit of paper giving them permission to manufacture the B-uhr.
> 
> A. Lange & Sohn A. Lange & Söhne
> wempe https://www.wempe.com
> ...


Although it doesn't pertain to the discussion of whether IP actually exists (which seems to me doubtful to the vanishing point of impossibility), it's interesting to note that no business entity that originally made the B-uhr makes them today. The Laco of today purchased the rights to the Laco name and other intellectual property in 1988. The current Stowa did the same in 1996. The current ALS was founded in 1990 and has no connection to its former self (but do they even make a B-Uhr?).

Of the two surviving original companies, IWC does not make a close B-uhr design, relying instead on designs inspired by the B-urh, perhaps because they are easier to protect, and Wempe - which was out of the business of watchmaking for some years and restarted in Glashütte - makes nothing of the sort.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I held an LED torch to the face for 30 seconds and the lume faded after about 2 minutes


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

they never look to bright unless the room is pitch black the darker it is the more it will show have a look in the nite you might be happily surprised lol .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay, your information is more up to date than mine is, pertaining to the current owners of Laco and Stowa, both of whom are still making the B-uhr today, but in 40, 42 and 45mm sizes. Thanks.
I did say I've been out of the industry for a while.


----------



## Roblister (Oct 2, 2012)

This is an interesting post. Not the watch I received in issue 1
Just picked up a copy of the new Military Watches magazine... - The Military Watch Resource - Community Fora
Wondering if its a wrong packaging or a US version?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> they never look to bright unless the room is pitch black the darker it is the more it will show have a look in the nite you might be happily surprised lol .


I'm stood in my downstairs little boys room lol pitch black and the only light I see is the hands and bezel dot


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm stood in my downstairs little boys room lol pitch black and the only light I see is the hands and bezel dot


I've just been tucked inside my jumper 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> That made I chortle!!!
> 
> That's the thing about these watches, they are fun!
> They shouldn't be taken too seriously.
> ...


I showed my dad this collection, and he said he liked the look of the SBS one, as it looked like a watch he had for a very long time, and his only question to me was "Can you dive with it?" So, if it survives swimming, (If you're willing) can you try swimming underwater with it for a little while, to see how it goes?

Im not expecting it to, but it'd be interesting to see in the name of science.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

very interesting but did you read some of the comments what a bunch of wuck fits to serious by far I'm glad I'm here instead with you lot of malcontent lol.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey sharky on some diver's that's all you get as well.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Roblister said:


> This is an interesting post. Not the watch I received in issue 1
> Just picked up a copy of the new Military Watches magazine... - The Military Watch Resource - Community Fora
> Wondering if its a wrong packaging or a US version?


That looks all wrong. It has the SBS watch with the issue 1 mag...? What?

Also, I agree with the comment about them being stuck up. I mean, come on... Why the elitist attitude? I'll never understand... People can be so ignorant when it comes to certain things.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Roblister said:


> This is an interesting post. Not the watch I received in issue 1
> Just picked up a copy of the new Military Watches magazine... - The Military Watch Resource - Community Fora
> Wondering if its a wrong packaging or a US version?


Love the tag line.... "*It's crap, but*"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I find with the lume they need activating I had a diver that did not glow much then I got a little l.e.d torch and left it sitting on the face for 20 mins and wow it was like madly bright I think theirs a chemical in the lume that needs to react with light first maybe it's to give it longevity when in the box pre-sale .


Any halogen bulb in your house will get lume fully charged up in a second or two. Natural sunlight is the next best thing after that.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Letchy said:


> That looks all wrong. It has the SBS watch with the issue 1 mag...? What?


It appears to be a prank post, and that may be a genuine Milsub in the photo.



> Also, I agree with the comment about them being stuck up. I mean, come on... Why the elitist attitude? I'll never understand... People can be so ignorant when it comes to certain things.


It could simply be that they are far, far deeper into the world of military watch collecting than you, to the point its unlikely your interests will coincide.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Roblister said:


> This is an interesting post. Not the watch I received in issue 1
> Just picked up a copy of the new Military Watches magazine... - The Military Watch Resource - Community Fora
> Wondering if its a wrong packaging or a US version?


HaHa, this is a joke , they have put a Rolex in the case and mocked up a sticker to say its a free rolex with the 1st issue, well It looks like a rolex lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and did you notice the watch face had writing on it were our one is blank I was surprise it did not have the eaglemoss emblem under the 12 if they had been mine I would have tag them lol.


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

pepperami said:


> HaHa, this is a joke , they have put a Rolex in the case and mocked up a sticker to say its a free rolex with the 1st issue, well It looks like a rolex lol


Should we write an email to eaglemoss asking where are our Rolexes? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

maybe fake but don't change their contempt of the mag or for the people who collect it lets hope your right watchcrank that are path's will never cross but it's was interesting never the less so thanks watchcrank lol gave us a good excuse to have a little rant lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Roblister said:


> This is an interesting post. Not the watch I received in issue 1
> Just picked up a copy of the new Military Watches magazine... - The Military Watch Resource - Community Fora
> Wondering if its a wrong packaging or a US version?


Someone's pulling plonkers here!

A sticker with "genuine Rolex mini sub"?
Come on......

A double buckle camo strap?

Someone is taking the mickey here!

I think whoever posted this is trying to take the piss!

And yes you guys are way more down to earth than the donuts on that site!

And yes I will be taking the SBS for a proper swim, hell I'll even take it down 5 metres or so!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

There's definitely no lume visible during my toilet test  I should have tested the waterproofing while I was there! lol


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Someone's pulling plonkers here!
> 
> A sticker with "genuine Rolex mini sub"?
> Come on......
> ...


When do you reckon you'll be able to do it, I'm really curious about it because I'll be going on holidays and I plan on bringing it and I might take it swimming with me if it lasts.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> It could simply be that they are far, far deeper into the world of military watch collecting than you, to the point its unlikely your interests will coincide.


That implies that the way they react to this collection, with such an obvious cruel demeanor is okay. Just because they are "deeper", more "experienced" collectors doesn't mean they have the right to mock people who would collect this series or something similar. I know they didn't directly insult anyone who does, but I am betting they would had they been given the chance. Although, yes I doubt our interests will ever collide.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

AdamOSullivan said:


> When do you reckon you'll be able to do it, I'm really curious about it because I'll be going on holidays and I plan on bringing it and I might take it swimming with me if it lasts.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well......
The SBS hit the shelves on Thursday..
So I'll take it swimming next Sunday.
I'm off to Miami on the 25th so I plan to take it for a swim at South beach!
Results will be shown!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Well......
> The SBS hit the shelves on Thursday..
> So I'll take it swimming next Sunday.
> I'm off to Miami on the 25th so I plan to take it for a swim at South beach!
> ...


Awesome I really hope it goes well, are you bringing any of the others with you?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Awesome I really hope it goes well, are you bringing any of the others with you?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll take my Lufty as a dressy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Letchy said:


> That implies that the way they react to this collection, with such an obvious cruel demeanor is okay. Just because they are "deeper", more "experienced" collectors doesn't mean they have the right to mock people who would collect this series or something similar. I know they didn't directly insult anyone who does, but I am betting they would had they been given the chance. Although, yes I doubt our interests will ever collide.


Don't worry, I imagine that is the most fun they've had on that forum in a long time, we have it daily on here


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Don't worry, I imagine that is the most fun they've had on that forum in a long time, we have it daily on here


This forum is amazing, the people are so relaxed, some people do thanked their watches a bit too seriously but the people in this thread are just great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

too right letchy you have hit the nail on the head there . did you read the one comment"" I must remember to pop out next week for volume 2 with the IWC Mk 11!" 
rubbing our nose In the fact that his beater watch is like a £600. watch I would kill for on second thoughts let's hope our path does cross hehe


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh and guys....
Look how many posts and how much interest this thread has.
There's new folk joining in all the time.

Yes some watch snobs are going to look down their nose at this collection.

But it's obvious that eaglmoss has hit gold, selling out of every issue.
And that down to earth chaps like us can see the appeal and be quite happy to collect.

I say leave the snobs to pick faults with each others Rol/patec/Breitlings

Whilst we can enjoy, without fear, this humble honest collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Letchy said:


> That implies that the way they react to this collection, with such an obvious cruel demeanor is okay.


It is certainly okay, within the context of a military watch collector's forum, to be critical of the quality of reproductions. Not all critical opinions on the internet are going to be watered down to be acceptable to everyone regardless of different people's varying interests in authenticity vs. affordability, etc. Would you really expect these watches to appeal to serious military collectors or that their reaction to them - posted not here but in their own subject-specific forum - will be as kind and uncritical as that on this forum, which takes its subject as "affordability"?



> Just because they are "deeper", more "experienced" collectors doesn't mean they have the right to mock people who would collect this series or something similar. I know they didn't directly insult anyone who does, but I am betting they would had they been given the chance.


Since you know they didn't actually do this, that seems a bit uncharitable. Counter to my experience too, which is that I've found that people who share a hobby passionately with people to whom they would otherwise be strangers, even if that hobby isn't one I'm interested in, tend to be warmer and more sincere than people without any particular interests beyond their work and their own family and immediate friends.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

to rite kev let's hope you will be still able to send in these pearls of wisdom when you are with our American cousins


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Drove past my local newsagent tonight. Still got 2 luftys in the window. Better let them know i want part 3 if its not selling they might not get any more


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey watchcrank I think they have the rite to slag of the product till there hearts content . to take p out of the people buying them is just boorish and ill manner and looks bad of serious watch collectors for watch ever style of watches they collect


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I doubt anyone remembers my first post but the people I was referring to was the people on that particular forum. It just happened to be the first one I came across, they annoyed me so much I cancelled my application for membership and didn't finish reading the thread. 

Before this collection came out I would never have collected watches although the interest of watches and military has always been there. I'm unfortunately on a budget which means at £5 a week I can collect a nice set of watches that look great in a case and enjoy reading the magazine without breaking the bank. These people are arrogant and are too snobbish for their own good, if they think it's crap don't bother buying it but funnily enough they do every fortnight. I for one am chuffed to bits with this collection and won't have anyone put me down for it. Each to their own!!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here here danmh and also a belated WELCOME from all here on mwc land hehe


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> It is certainly okay, within the context of a military watch collector's forum, to be critical of the quality of reproductions. Not all critical opinions on the internet are going to be watered down to be acceptable to everyone regardless of different people's varying interests in authenticity vs. affordability, etc. Would you really expect these watches to appeal to serious military collectors or that their reaction to them - posted not here but in their own subject-specific forum - will be as kind and uncritical as that on this forum, which takes its subject as "affordability"?


Of course I know it is okay for them to criticise it. I know I chose the wrong wording in my sentence, despite the fact that it seems I am against people having an opinion. However, there is a difference between conveying your opinion and downright "slagging" (for lack of a more... appropriate word) off a collection, without any proper critique just for the sake of it. That's how I saw their comments.



> Since you know they didn't actually do this, that seems a bit uncharitable. Counter to my experience too, which is that I've found that people who share a hobby passionately with people to whom they would otherwise be strangers, even if that hobby isn't one I'm interested in, tend to be warmer and more sincere than people without any particular interests beyond their work and their own family and immediate friends.


 There is some truth to this. Albeit on the other hand, there will always be people who will undoubtedly put others down for what they choose to collect/do - as to elaborate on what you have said.

---

I don't want to argue over what others do on totally different forums. Sorry if I seemed a little out of hand, but I absolutely hate when people look down on things for no apparent reason than because they themselves are superior or the item(s) they own are.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

right said letchy my old son. I think they have had there 15 mins of fame don't you so I'm going to give them a good old English salute you know the one. special if you watch are you being served and move on and say hay wow that was a lively debate and thanks all who join in hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Putting an expensive Rolex in th 1st issue packaging was mocking the collection and ultimately mocking any who choose to collect it.

'Serious collectors' don't do that, they encourage more people to enter the hobby but this the way of the world.

I enjoy this fun collection, there's plenty to be serious about in life but a few clowns bigging them self up like this isn't one of them.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Putting an expensive Rolex in th 1st issue packaging was mocking the collection and ultimately mocking any who choose to collect it.
> 
> 'Serious collectors' don't do that, they encourage more people to enter the hobby but this the way of the world.
> 
> I enjoy this fun collection, there's plenty to be serious about in life but a few clowns bigging them self up like this isn't one of them.


I agree totally. I guess it is a pet peeve of mine, and I shouldn't really comment on things as such - sorry to dampen the mood!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Letchy said:


> I agree totally. I guess it is a pet peeve of mine, and I shouldn't really comment on things as such - sorry to dampen the mood!


You didn't letchy, lets just be glad WUS isn't like that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

not really letchy I think we all felt the same way to some degree. know I did lol my fault anyway I started the rant in the first place mate so no worry's there I was kind of glad that other's did feel the same too.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Well......
> *The SBS hit the shelves on Thursday..*
> So I'll take it swimming next Sunday.
> I'm off to Miami on the 25th so I plan to take it for a swim at South beach!
> ...


Some stores have had them on the shelves on Tuesdays, like WHSmith. If you don't want to miss out, check earlier than Thursday.


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

Less than a day after joining and singing the praises of the third watch I'm thinking of cancelling my subscription tomorrow. I had two of the pilot watches, decided to vintage'ize one so dyed the dial, started scuffing up the surface of the watch when the base metal (copper? Its pinky...) Starts showing through where I've scuffed it after a couple of light rubs with the green side of a kitchen sponge. This and the crown wearing down shown earlier has made me reconsider. I always knew they were going to be cheap watches, but if the cases aren't even going to be stainless as advertised I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Do we know where it says they're stainless? Nothing on the website.**
I also question how you've got pink showing after using a green sponge, when I've used a green plastic scouring pad on all four of mine to remove the PULL sticker glue, and I haven't got any pink showing.

I won't ask why on earth you thought you'd wreck em to look old, but you must've done one heckuva lot of rubbing.

**EDIT: There's a 6-page pullout that came with issue 1 that, on the centre pages (Your Unique Watch Collection) quite clearly states:
_ "All models are set in stainless steel cases, with curved lugs for a comfortable fit. Straps and bracelets are of different designs to suit the original's intended use."_


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

these are valid point's but we keep forgetting I think these was for fun and to get people interested in watch collection and I think they thought a lot of people would just buy to collect them unopened . or use them for two weeks and then get put in a draw and forgotten about them . it was only like me and other's on here who decide to buy two so keep and wear that these thing became more noticeable I keep saying if these faulty were to show in a watch bought from a watch retailers then that would be whole different ball game so simple enjoy them for what they are a novelty that mite entice you to collect a particle type of watch that suit's you. large or small plain or complicated call it a try before you buy. that said still WANT SUBBY NOW hehe


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

etic said:


> Less than a day after joining and singing the praises of the third watch I'm thinking of cancelling my subscription tomorrow. I had two of the pilot watches, decided to vintage'ize one so dyed the dial, started scuffing up the surface of the watch when the base metal (copper? Its pinky...) Starts showing through where I've scuffed it after a couple of light rubs with the green side of a kitchen sponge. This and the crown wearing down shown earlier has made me reconsider. I always knew they were going to be cheap watches, but if the cases aren't even going to be stainless as advertised I don't think I'll bother.


I think it is worth contacting Eaglemoss, but ultimately, these are cheaply made 'inspired by' watches. I can see why you would want to make them look more vintage.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

fair point stuart but on ebay there are some lufty type watches from slightly later time period that go for next to nothing because they look like what etic wanted to do. me personally I did not really understand why he would want to do this to the watch. not that I'm slagging him off far from it I love to strip my watch and clean and some times amend there look that's the enjoyment I get .I just could not see the point of doing it on this particle watch that being said i would like to see some pics to exactly were this tarnish is on the watch because that may answer some of our question .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Agreed. Sometimes a replica watch needs to have that certain 'patina' to make it feel right. Yet, these are (at most) £10 watches. I'd be surprised if the stainless steel quoted is nothing more than thinly coated. but you can't blame eaglemoss as I'm sure it's cost them less than £4 per watch to make. Otherwise, there's no profit margin for them.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

true I think it's a coating as well because they norm state solid ss watch case and strap if they are the more upper price watch. that said if they were perfect what would we have to talk about lol


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

I only did it because I had two of them due to having no email confirmation of my subscription at the time. Decided I didn't really have much need for two identical watches so thought I'd give it a go, only a £6.99 mistake if it goes wrong after all. 

I started scuffing the bezel, which was when I first noticed a slight pink look. Thought it may have just been the bezel so give the underside of one of the lugs a bit of a rub and it too rubbed off. Thought I may as well continue now and it showed up all over the case. Obviously this isn't normal use though.

As the collection grows and each watch gets worn less and less, they'll probably end up lasting fine. I think I'll stick with it til the Panny looking one and see how I'm feeling about them then.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Agreed. Sometimes a replica watch needs to have that certain 'patina' to make it feel right. Yet, these are (at most) £10 watches. I'd be surprised if the stainless steel quoted is nothing more than thinly coated. but you can't blame eaglemoss as I'm sure it's cost them less than £4 per watch to make. Otherwise, there's no profit margin for them.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


If they have advertised the watches as being in stainless steel cases then that's what they should be, solid stainless steel not a plated base metal. If they are stating one thing but providing something different (which is considered as significantly lesser valued) than not only is it dishonest It's false advertising.

However though do bear in mind that some of these vintage watches would actually authentically have been made of a plated metal, but still Eagle Moss should be clear on what they are providing.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

too true etic at 6.99 it's no mistake call it a learning curve I don't know how many watches I have bugger up finding things out I think I will ask chico first next time it may save me some money on winders lol best way to learn is to do I always say. and again another belated WELCOME to you from all here on mwc land .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Shaggydog, you are completely right. Just because you acknowledge the product as cheap, this should not deflect the fact that eaglemoss are stating that the cases are stainless steel. 

etic and all the others who have joined in the past week or so

Welcome to WUS.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I mite be missing it but on the watch page display the watch details in the mag does not say any thing about the case on the lufty in top right corner all I says is about it being water resistant and having a Japanese movement and a two year warranty I think as shaggy said it will vary from model to model and with the price so the 9.99 may be better and true bout the case in the originals was made differently to reduce cost some of the early produce one was solid ss but they change suppliers . or so I am lead to believe this was a common thing to happen more so in this country during the war period


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm no metal worker but it seems as though it would be easier to make a cheap brushed appearance on stainless than it would be to create a uniform polish. So the 1st and 3rd watch may well be stainless with the highly polished ones maybe being chrome plated. When I get in later I may dremel a small bit of the back of the lugs on those two just to satisfy my own curiosity.


----------



## disciple (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello all, Quick pic of the Lufty with a strap change.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

disciple said:


> View attachment 1412456
> 
> 
> Hello all, Quick pic of the Lufty with a strap change.


Nice. It appears more authentic with a more faded strap. The one it comes with is a bit, shiny . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

tow points love the pic and what buckle is that from ? and stuart try putting your strap in the washing machine it might give it that affect no promise it could just fall a part 50/50 are you a betting man lol let me know if you are I would like to know if it works.


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

Think the skull and crossbones buckles are from strapculture.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Right chaps, found this in my collection, forgot I had it!

This is a Citron field watch, made in the same vain as the Rambo (fanty if you must)
It's a little smaller and has a shiny rather than brushed case. It's a little small for my 8" wrist.

So here's the thing, if any of you guys missed out on issue 1 and would like this watch....first person to ask gets it.
Free of charge.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how do you post pics? ... and nice fanty syle watch lol looks a bit like my timex good old watch company Citron that was a nice thing to do kev theirs a page on the subforum that swaps strap for free .that's a proper collector kid's. will to share his time and watches with all. if you have an old elgin love to say yes. hehe


----------



## disciple (Dec 28, 2007)

is that my watch said:


> tow points love the pic and what buckle is that from ? and stuart try putting your strap in the washing machine it might give it that affect no promise it could just fall a part 50/50 are you a betting man lol let me know if you are I would like to know if it works.


etis has it correct. Strap and buckle are both Strap Culture.


----------



## disciple (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry, above should say etic


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

grr still don't seem able to do the pic thing any ideas what I'm doing wrong


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you have.an account with photobucket

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> grr still don't seem able to do the pic thing any ideas what I'm doing wrong


I use an app called Tapatalk on my iPhone, makes life pretty easy to post pics!
I'm never near a laptop or pc, so my iPhone does the biz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what's photo bucket lol and I was trying to send from pc like I did with my avatar .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

If you want to add pics from a puter, upload a pic to photobucket, copy the direct link, click on insert image in the post and paste.the direct link and pesto lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch, you need to make sure the photo is smaler quality i.e. less than 293kb


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

You can resize on PB ave the account is free

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> grr still don't seem able to do the pic thing any ideas what I'm doing wrong


I use Tapatalk too. I tried to upload photos, but kept getting the 293kb limit warning. you don't have that with the Tapatalk app.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cheers all... on the msg board thing were you type in there an icon for pics when I click on it.. it lets me drag and drop it then it goes full page pic and then don't know what to do .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheers all... on the msg board thing were you type in there an icon for pics when I click on it.. it lets me drag and drop it then it goes full page pic and then don't know what to do .


Yeah, that's the same problem I was having. I found that if you open a picture in paint and save it again from there, it's saved with a smaller file size. Don't drag and drop unless you've uploaded into the box above . . lol. yeah, I did that mistake too.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

thanks stuart can you walk me thro how you would do it I appreciated pepperami help but sounds like a lot of work lol don't you think ? cheers


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Okay. In the message area, click the picture icon to open the 'manage attachments' box. near the top right is 'Add Files' click this and another box opens. Chose picture/file from computer and then press upload.

If it is too big, you should get an error message. go back, open that picture in paint and click save, this should've made the file size smaller. (I don't know how or why) 

Go through the same process again.

alternatively, if you have a smart phone. download Tapatalk from Play Store and use your phones camera. Tapatalk will automatically resize the picture to add to thread.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> thanks stuart can you walk me thro how you would do it I appreciated pepperami help but sounds like a lot of work lol don't you think ? cheers


If you have a Smartphone then Tapatalk is the easiest thing to use. It's a free App that let's you browse and use forums like this very easily. You can upload pictures nicely with it. You can get the App from the Play store for Android or from the IPhone store.
If you are just browsing the forum here normally from a PC then it's a bit more tricky to add pictures but it's doable. The problem is that the forum has a very small file size limit, something like 290kb which is tiny for a photo. So you either need to set your cameras settings to minimum (low image quality, small size etc) and hope it comes in under the limit or you need to host a regular picture at an external site and link back to it.

If you take the hosting option you can go and set up a free account on Photobucket and then upload your photos as normal onto there and then get a link for each one that you insert into your post here when you want to show a picture. But in all honestly the Tapatalk method is probably the easiest and certainly quickest way of doing it.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

No resizing needed with Tapatalk.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smart phone lol mine rings and you can send a txt that about it lol . thanks for all the help guy's and i only use pc for this forum I will have a play later who know's mite work it out the pic was 131 kb apparently so should have been ok. again the response's received shows what a cool group we have in the mwc thread all help pleasant and maybe in stuart case may work so cheer's again.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The advice above is excellent. For adding large pics, as said you need to use an external image host. You upload your photo to them, get a link and post that link here.
Most you need to sign up for a free account, and the best (imageshack) is no longer free. 

Try postimage, it's free, no account needed.
Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 that was really helpful I think it work here's goes it http://s9.postimg.org/tfcweqmfz/IMG0004_A.jpg I have swap out the strap if that works pic works ... so big thanks.chrono 555 lets see.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nearly. What you need to do is press the button below when you want to post an image, then in the box that appears select "From URL" and post your http link into that.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

if I click on the link it will take you to the pic but I will try to send it to the forum


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Let me know if it works for you. If not I'll put up a detailed thing with pics showing you how to do it, if you're stuck.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

tried that does not seem to want it like that. but if people can see it from link I will happily settle for that. hey kev if you still got that watch I think it should go to chrono 555 as helper of the day here on the wonderful world of mwc land cheers all.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It does work. You need to press the picture box I put the arrow to in my previous post. Make sure "FROM URL" is pressed (it'll go grey and From Computer will go white) then paste in your link and press OK. That's working fine.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

show off chrono 555 but cheers lol worse case scenario you will have to post them for me lol one last attempt here goes it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

YES got the ..... working lol I think I was unticking the box or I was not waiting the rite time thought it had froze so great hope this mite.... help other and I was not being to blonde hehe.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Good stuff!!!!

Chrono, if you want that watch it's yours.....otherwise it's still up for grabs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yay, you did it. Only thing is I don't know why you've got "attached images" above it. hmm

Anyway, for anyone else, here's how to post large images using postimage as the host.

Step 1. Upload your image to postimage. Choose your size too.








Step 2. Once uploaded, copy the Direct link in the red lines. Important.








Step 3. Load them into the forum. In your Reply box, press the Insert Image Icon (arrowed).








Step 4. Select the From URL option. Make sure it is selected (greyed out) and From Computer is unselected (whited out). Press ok. Paste your link in the white box.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Good stuff!!!!
> 
> Chrono, if you want that watch it's yours.....otherwise it's still up for grabs!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind offer, but no. Let it go to one of the others.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So now you've all got your pictures working there's no excuse not to be posting in the daily WRUW (what are you wearing?) threads on here!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono I don't know how I did that either but hay I got to be different lol that's me all over.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sounds good shaggy but would they care for fifty pics of the lufty hehe and are they friendly their to us newbie's if so would you kindly put up a link for us guys to follow cheers matey.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

For some, the MWC WRUW thread might be more about "is it still in one piece today?" lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well if you use the leather backing strip I would think it would reduce the discolouration of the watch . long love mcw land and all who sail in her hehe.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> sounds good shaggy but would they care for fifty pics of the lufty hehe and are they friendly their to us newbie's if so would you kindly put up a link for us guys to follow cheers matey.


Oh of course they would, a lot of people would be interested in having their eyes open to these watches. There's no snobbishness in the Affordable watches WRUW thread, everything gets love. You might even bring a few more over onto this thread itself.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sounds good shaggy . I should check my msg to my spelling in the last one was shocking lol I meant to say long live mwc land and all who sail in her do I get there in the end I just take the scenic route lol.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I have been speaking to the advertising company yomego who represent eaglemoss about the success of this thread and the very helpful laura said they will be sending me issues 3,4 & 5 for review on monday, so fingers crossed they should be here for wednesday as we are both in glasgow, and i will get the reviews and pics up asap, canny wait till they come!! especially the tally diver!


chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lucky bugger... get them to send me some too lol I will try all the divers. but on a different note did she address some of the issue's mention on this thread .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice one. Can't believe you've managed that.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

When I was in Hong Kong in 1980 I had a Citizen watch because of humidity I had condensation inside the crystal every morning'does that make it a bad watch.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a feeling Chico's review will be a lot more in-depth than CJ's was. Maybe Chico, you could do a durability test, see how well they perform in daily wear/activities. The stainless rubbing off doesn't worry me unless one runs amok with a scourer, but the wearing-off of the crown might be nice to know if Blanchy's was a one-off or if it's going to happen often.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevinw, not sure if anyone else has laid claim to your offer, but if not, could I please take possession of the Infantry Watch?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I have a feeling Chico's review will be a lot more in-depth than CJ's was. Maybe Chico, you could do a durability test, see how well they perform in daily wear/activities. The stainless rubbing off doesn't worry me unless one runs amok with a scourer, but the wearing-off of the crown might be nice to know if Blanchy's was a one-off or if it's going to happen often.


I concur with this! I think it is awesome that you have the chance to do this, just shows how a bunch of people can come together for something nice... I mean, where would the collection be without this thread? I like to think it played a huge part in the popularity (given the amount of views!) Also, about the "attached images" border - that is due to using the forum post formatting to upload your own image/file. But, just to add to Chrono's lovely guide - if you can remember to simply use the following syntax: '







' then posting images will not be a problem for you!

p.s. I wouldn't mind having that nice looking watch, Kevin. Of course if someone else wants it who doesn't have the collection I wouldn't mind!


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Really enjoying this thread so have joined the forum. I got the first watch a couple of weeks ago rom WH Smith, really struggled to get the Lufty as I hadn't realised it was available early, eventually picked one up this morning in a local newsagents, glad I found one.

I'll be checking for issue three this week and look forward to reading Chico' reviews, not decided on a subscription as yet but I think I'm now hooked on getting the collection


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome to the site WEE BOAB. I've browsed the other forums, but I've hardly deviated from this thread.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, Letchy's idea is much much simpler for posting images.

Just do Steps 1 & 2 of mine - go to postimage/photobucket etc and upload your image. Copy the link you get.

Then just paste the text into the box you write your replies in, between these two things, as Letchy said. No pressing image buttons, nothing.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Not sure if this is allowed but ........

Does anyone have any military style watches they would be prepared to sell on, as the military watch magazine got me in to collecting watches my whole collection consists of issue 1 and issue 2 haha. I would just like to get my collection off the ground and get a nice collection up together 😃

If anyone is able to help I would be eternally grateful, I'm after anything really, literally 😃


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

danmh said:


> Not sure if this is allowed but ........
> 
> Does anyone have any military style watches they would be prepared to sell on, as the military watch magazine got me in to collecting watches my whole collection consists of issue 1 and issue 2 haha. I would just like to get my collection off the ground and get a nice collection up together 😃
> 
> If anyone is able to help I would be eternally grateful, I'm after anything really, literally 😃


Have a look at vostok watches on ebay you can get some pretty cheap


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Well deserved Chico! I doubt you knew how big it was going to be when you started this thread . Lol, I was onto eaglemoss when there was a mere 18000 views, to say you and Kevin deserved something for the effort, one down!



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal I would say no this does not make it a bad watch as a whole I think citizen watch are the corner stone of the cheaper end of the watch collecting market of the 80's thro to mid 90's I have a lot of them in my collection that I have had over the years and they last just look on ebay they are every where and the foggy glass issue is down to condition of use and location probable that was not even thought of when they was made. cheap and lasting is all ways good I have had this one since mid nineties could not find it so here's a citron instead lol


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Cheers Stuart, really enjoying all the comments and info posted so far


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Trying my phone not really good at it see how l get on 


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Have a look at vostok watches on ebay you can get some pretty cheap


Agreed, there are some Vostok Komandirskies on Ebay for about £30, that's a great place to start. You also might want to check out the Parnis Radiomir/Luminor/Marina Militare style watches also.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think we all need to cherish out luftys, they are starting to garner a cult status, please tell everyone you know but wait till the are no longer available 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> I have been speaking to the advertising company yomego who represent eaglemoss about the success of this thread and the very helpful laura said they will be sending me issues 3,4 & 5 for review on monday, so fingers crossed they should be here for wednesday as we are both in glasgow, and i will get the reviews and pics up asap, canny wait till they come!! especially the tally diver!
> 
> chico


you jammy swine!!!!!
If you fancy passing any along.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Winner of the watch was Blanchy!

Congrats mate!
Wanna see pics when you get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

shaggy I agree I like the marina militare but would you class the ingersoll navigator as military watch ? I have great one from the 90's. and yes perrerami I think you could be right there matey.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Winner of the watch was Blanchy!
> 
> Congrats mate!
> Wanna see pics when you get it!
> ...


Thanks Kevin ill put up loads of pics when it arrives


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

As an aside, here's an alternative to the panini, it's made by Infantry can be found on eBay for as little as a tenner. Can be ordered in quartz or mechanical.
It's a cracking watch and what's on my wrist today quartz version for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> shaggy I agree I like the marina militare but would you class the ingersoll navigator as military watch ? I have great one from the 90's. and yes perrerami I think you could be right there matey.


I'm not too sure exactly what that Navigator looks like (is it the multi dial one?) but there are plenty of good inexpensive Infantry style watches. I think what I might do later on is put together a little piece for you guys on some nice but still affordable alternatives to each of the MWC watches ie stuff with mechanical movements, solid steel cases, real rotating Bezels, higher (100m or more) water resistance where possible etc.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> As an aside, here's an alternative to the panini, it's made by Infantry can be found on eBay for as little as a tenner. Can be ordered in quartz or mechanical.
> It's a cracking watch and what's on my wrist today quartz version for me!
> 
> 
> ...


Pity they don't do that in stainless. 
One little scratch and that black plating's going to look terrible. That's the one brand I'd be terrified to wear, as most of their watches are black plated.
Nice find tho.


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

Tested the infantry and SBS earlier today when I got in. Used a dremel and a cone grinder to grind a millimetre or two into the back of the lug on each one. Good news, no copper discoularation and only steel could be seen. Seems like my earlier quick theory of the brushed finish watches being just stainless and the polished being chrome plated may ring true, which would make sense as I think getting a decent stainless polish at this price would be close to impossible. Happy that my two fabourites so far seem to both be stainless though. Keeping my subscription going for the time being, mostly just because I'm interested to see what's coming after the first six!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey shaggy this is it not the best pic but here it is.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Pity they don't do that in stainless.
> One little scratch and that black plating's going to look terrible. That's the one brand I'd be terrified to wear, as most of their watches are black plated.
> Nice find tho.


Oh, I dunno, mines been worn to work, on the bike etc still hasn't picked up a knock!

I'm still looking forward to the MWC one though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> So, are there only 3 - 4 of us buying this series from this great forum?


Make that 5  bought the first one after seeing the advert and, for the money, they are great value. Awaiting issues 2-3 to arrive in the post any time soon....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You see the bezel on that with the gold tabs? That looks a lot like a Breitling homage, like a Windrider or Colt. I wouldn't necessarily call it an out and out military watch though, maybe more a general field watch.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a Swiss commando watch similar to that by rotary

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I would agree there to generally field use as it's got both bezel and chapter ring plus lume and date function and if I remember a screw down crown but I have had this since my 14 birthday so maybe bretiling nicked it off Ingersoll lol It does happen you know.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal love to see a pic of that love rotary watches decent prices and quality Argos have some great ones at the moe .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

How do I refresh tapatalk? Anyone know?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Have tried to get pics.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How do I refresh tapatalk? Anyone know?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Click on the 3 dots in the top right corner and it gives you options


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm not too sure exactly what that Navigator looks like (is it the multi dial one?) but there are plenty of good inexpensive Infantry style watches. I think what I might do later on is put together a little piece for you guys on some nice but still affordable alternatives to each of the MWC watches ie stuff with mechanical movements, solid steel cases, real rotating Bezels, higher (100m or more) water resistance where possible etc.


+1

infantry sub









chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

http://bit.ly/1cnL2gs

Is this worth a bid?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

danmh said:


> http://bit.ly/1cnL2gs
> 
> Is this worth a bid?


Are you planning to repair it? You can pick up working ones pretty cheap.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lucky bugger... get them to send me some too lol I will try all the divers. but on a different note did she address some of the issue's mention on this thread .


Not yet but she said they are looking for feedback so if we get a list of comments/questions i will pass them on, personally i would want the collection trimmed to 40 models once a month at £20 per issue, these arn't beater watches they are more display/occasional pieces. if they up the price and up the quality it could make this collection!!!



Kevinw said:


> you jammy swine!!!!!
> If you fancy passing any along.....Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they are sending me issue 1&2 as a token so if you want num 1 il send it to u, im hoping they come in the metal tins as cj campbell's did,so you would have a ltd edition metal tin version!!!



Stuart.Aspey said:


> Nice one. Can't believe you've managed that.Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


i just pointed out to them the success of this thread and if they wanted us to review them and get pictures up and they could'nt have been nicer, said we will send you the first five issues, i said OK!!



chrono555 said:


> I have a feeling Chico's review will be a lot more in-depth than CJ's was. Maybe Chico, you could do a durability test, see how well they perform in daily wear/activities. The stainless rubbing off doesn't worry me unless one runs amok with a scourer, but the wearing-off of the crown might be nice to know if Blanchy's was a one-off or if it's going to happen often.


Defo i will wear the lufty 2 constant and we will see how it goes, done an ikea wardrobe the day wi lufty 1 on and no probs!

Chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> As an aside, here's an alternative to the panini, it's made by Infantry can be found on eBay for as little as a tenner. Can be ordered in quartz or mechanical.
> It's a cracking watch and what's on my wrist today quartz version for me!
> 
> 
> ...


Some of those Infantry watches are very nice and very cheap


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Winner of the watch was Blanchy!
> 
> Congrats mate!
> Wanna see pics when you get it!
> ...


Congratulations Blanchy. That's a great looking Infantry. And To Kevinw, WOW. such generosity. I love this thread/forum/you guys.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Are you planning to repair it? You can pick up working ones pretty cheap.


It was going to be a bit of a punt to see what's actually wrong with it but I would rather pick up a working piece


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey Chico, very nice, but that first issue left unopened is going to be a wanted number soon!

Hang on to it, it might be worth a bit soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

to be honest chico I think the 9.99 and fortnightly is the better option because with 80 watches you can get a better feel of what watch suit's you best and they are not that bad as . as I mange to pick up issue1-2 I went back to the fanty early and strip it I had worn it for about a week I could see no damage I pulled the winder out and took a close look. so when I put it back together I put it on a vulcanised rubber strap and took it swimming well I say swimming I had a bath wearing it and it's still ticking and looking all clean and shine like it's owner lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I think you did well even in the bath hope you had snorkel on

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Just my personal opinion but I'm very happy with 80 issues fortnightly, I'm not wearing these watches and I'm very happy with the quality especially for £10. 

80 issues gives a wider range of inexpensive watches for people to collect and try out. 

I'm struggling to wait the 2 weeks for the next issue so definitely couldnt wait 4 weeks haha.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh it could be if you fancy a go at it... but repairing a mechanical watch is a bit harder .. but that watch is my screen saver at moe its a Russian tank commanders watch under the 12 is the pic of the tank you can get them with planes and subs and divers and para on and even one with cross spanners for the mechanics lol I have thou of trying to collect them all .


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest chico I think the 9.99 and fortnightly is the better option because with 80 watches you can get a better feel of what watch suit's you best and they are not that bad as . as I mange to pick up issue1-2 I went back to the fanty early and strip it I had worn it for about a week I could see no damage I pulled the winder out and took a close look. so when I put it back together I put it on a vulcanised rubber strap and took it swimming well I say swimming I had a bath wearing it and it's still ticking and looking all clean and shine like it's owner lol


you could get a feel for a certain style within 40 better quality watches imho.

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Are we bidding against each other.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

that's true chico but I would be more concern about playing around with It and pucking it up if I do that now the strap is worth it so not losing out and it gives the chance for people to learn about watch repair with little cost ad gee whizz I want 80 of the buggers lol and yes a month would kill me to wait I want now lol and I could not afford £20. every two weeks lol I missing my diner twice a week as it is hehe


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> you could get a feel for a certain style within 40 better quality watches imho. chico


Not much help to us or Eaglemoss right now. Guessing they've had a large number already made and waiting for issue, so asking for better quality now is a big ask - that SHOULD should have been the tester's domain last year. CJ I am talking to YOU.

Asking for a longer waiting time - not on your life moosh....!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I appreciate their comments feedback, but my comments so far are positive. Nice watches, very nice price. Maybe not robust enough as beaters, but as a display or wearable dress watch, they're perfect and a good talking point.
And they should be weekly, not fortnightly. That should be obvious, by how fast they sold.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

could not have put that better myself mr chrono sir hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Do you think it will go past 6 watches in newsagents for non subscribers


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Do you think it will go past 6 watches in newsagents for non subscribers


Yes and no. I've already been told by one national chain that they only buy in the first 3 issues for the shelves.
After that you have to either subscribe with Eaglemoss, or you can ask you newsagent to order them in specifically for you instead.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

got my finger's cross but if it don't I will see listen to other chatting about it here but I would have save the money up and get like a proper watch lol but on a serious note. I buy two of them each issue and I no other do to. so can they afford not to keep them in the newsagents think of the loss of sales it would be suicidal for any company in this finical climate not to that's what I say chats what what . 


god I sound rite posh there dint I hehe


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> so can they afford not to keep them in the newsagents think of the loss of sales it would be suicidal for any company in this finical climate not to that's what I say


Had a chat with my local one when issue 1 was out, and he let on that it's down to the shop manager to stock them, as they have to buy these issues themselves and the profit on the £4 one was about 20p. That's why they don't want to spend money buying stock only to see it sit on the shelves. Hence why many only get the first few issues in, and after that they're only buying ones for customers they know will be paying for them within hours.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

All things Vostock here. its in the US and I haven't tried converting the prices but should prove more reliable than ebay for quality
http://chistopolcity.com/en/9-komandirskie-classic


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Guys...
Eaglemoss british sbs commando watch | eBay

Are you kucking fidding me?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so that would be about 50.p on the 9.99 ones still any profit is profit and they have gone past 6 issue on that build the human body thing my local store not telling you which (they are al mine mad laugh etc etc ) said they was but they was size them now and they would order due to sales on first 4 issues' the seem happy to sell them to a degree its how much they want the sales or customer satisfaction I have use their shop more so that selling up they mite not make much on the mags but they will though other product bought.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Guys...
> Eaglemoss british sbs commando watch | eBay
> 
> Are you kucking fidding me?


 Why not USSR next on eBay?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> Guys...
> Eaglemoss british sbs commando watch | eBay
> 
> Are you kucking fidding me?


"You are bidding on a brand new, sealed eaglemoss British sbs commandos wristwatch *which is a faithful reproduction *of the watch worn by the British commandos in the 1970s."

Likes a bit of fiction, obviously. lol Just goes to show our "cheap n nasty" watches the snobs on that other place didn't like, are actually becoming a bit valuable.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ok then so how many of us went shooting over to ebay to have look come on hands up I know I did and I bet chrono and pepperami did your right moooman unwiggin believable takes alsorts and it kind of proves my point on sale come on admit it chico that's ant it lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> ok then so how many of us went shooting over to ebay to have look come on hands up I know I did and I bet chrono and pepperami did your right moooman unwiggin believable takes alsorts and it kind of proves my point on sale come on admit it chico that's ant it lol


I did. I'm not buying, but no harm in looking to see a) the fiction he's written about it and b) the astronomical price he wants.
Doesn't mean I'm gonna pay some greedy schmuck five and a half times what we're paying for it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You'd have to be a bit daft to pay anywhere near that much for that watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

too true but not to rub any faces in it thou it mite happen so nah nah I got two sets of each so far untouched by human hands put to one side lol .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I meant vostok on eBay. how do you get profile picture on thread, I have tried everything


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

but I thou it would be like a couple of year's before they became nerdvarna hehe .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> You'd have to be a bit daft to pay anywhere near that much for that watch.


I guarantee if you've got all 80 and your issue 3 breaks, you will pay £55 if you can't get one anywhere. But this bloke's on something if he thinks people are gonna pay £55 for something that's about to hit the shops on Tuesday for a tenner.
His ad runs for six more days. I guarantee by about Tuesday lunchtime he's going to look a right tw*t when everyone around him are wearing £10 Subbys.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal I know that one I think top right had corner of page say's setting click it and it takes you to your page on the right you have edit avatar and below that edit picture it the same for both so click on that look for upload pic the pic you want and say ok . that's what I did if you are on the p.c or as some would say puter you know you are lol .and hey pesto.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Honestly, I want to send that guy on ebay a message saying nothing more than "You're mental."


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Wait and someone will advertise the Vostock at that price. Would be dearer than the real thing


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

people like him make me like this hehe


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh my!!!!
Hahahaha hahahaha £55!!!!

Good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

By the way this is the 721st reply to this thread!!!!
721!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oh my!!!!
> Hahahaha hahahaha £55!!!!
> 
> Good one!
> ...


I mean, there's being cheeky, and then there's just being a complete assh*le....

£55 is just... obscene.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I need someone to help me admin this https://www.facebook.com/pages/MWC-Fans/509026862536625


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Good grief peppers! Taking this up a notch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

No volunteers? just one guy, will give you access to admin with me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

nice idea but for those like me with out facebook I will happily fill these pages instead and hope nice people will show us links lol .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Guys...
> Eaglemoss british sbs commando watch | eBay
> 
> Are you kucking fidding me?


There are still 3 Lufty's on ebay with people bidding. The prices are over £20 for each of them.

cudos for this guy being honest about the watch and magazine.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

thanks smeagal is my cat and he is better at typing than me


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys I've just bought myself a new watch to add to my collection, what do you think?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yes but if some idiot buy's it people are going to see it in the shop grab lots and then the true collectors miss out and these idiots will hike the price up then when no one buys them at that price it screw's the collection up for us folk's


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey guys I've just bought myself a new watch to add to my collection, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1413189


Go to get me one of these!!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I see you got the pic working smeagal do you think he could do my typing as well. hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

no probs


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it's very nice sharky but I like it in black better


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's very nice sharky but I like it in black better


I was torn between the two but I don't have any gold faced watches so that one won the toss


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't blame you that would be my ideal 3 some me and these to fine Russian ladies hehe


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> I need someone to help me admin this https://www.facebook.com/pages/MWC-Fans/509026862536625


Oh go on, I'll help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oh go on, I'll help!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, nice one Kevin! send you log in by PM :-d


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol kev new it would end up being you or chico but then best man for the job was busy hehe nah. seriously good job that man... but remember to let us on here know all the gossip and all that jazz .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol kev new it would end up being you or chico but then best man for the job was busy hehe nah. seriously good job that man... but remember to let us on here know all the gossip and all that jazz .


Why not sign up to the page, will be a nice addition to the thread?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

would do but I have an issue with facebook and other such sites and will not use them . but that's just me I think the idea is sound and you will carry it off very well but it's not me but I love this page so what addicted to but I guess you clock that .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> would do but I have an issue with facebook and other such sites and will not use them . but that's just me I think the idea is sound and you will carry it off very well but it's not me but I love this page so what addicted to but I guess you clock that .


Thread wouldn't be the same without you bud!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cheers matey what's the latest on the dude with the sbs .


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Cool, nice one Kevin! send you log in by PM :-d


Thank you sir, I'll be on it after work tomorow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I was browsing through ebay and spotted this ......

MWC A11 automatic mechanical military wrist watch FREE UK SHIPPING | eBay

Look familiar anyone ??

Although if you read the description it seems that it has nothing to do with the magazine .......however call me cynical but "MWC" on the tin in the pic seems a bit like a coinkydink .

edit - after looking a bit closer you can see the watch shown is different to the one from the magazine BUT it does go to show you how faithful the magazine have been to the original design and for £3.99 you are getting a watch that looks the part .


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

MWC (Military Watch Company) are an existing company that makes military issue style watches.

MWC Watches

It's just a coincidence that they happen to have the same initials as what we are calling Eagle Moss' Military Watch Collection partwork. MWC here are known for producing versions of modern military watches that are supplied to the armed forces (known as G10 issues). I believe that the watch shown in that Ebay link is just their version of an Infantry watch which is just a generic design.

The other company that makes modern military watches is the slightly better known CWC (Cabot Watch Company). 
CWC - Cabot Watch Company | genuine military watches | army watches | special forces watches | SBS watches | RAF watches | chronographs | genuine issue

Now CWC do do actually provide these watches to the armed forces. There is a little bit of controversy regarding MWC watches as to whether their wares have actually been supplied officially to any military outfits here in the UK (though their watches are functionally very similar to CWC's watches that have been officially supplied I believe).


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

After another day in work this is how the crown looks


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

blanchy said:


> After another day in work this is how the crown looks


Does anybody else seem to be having this problem? Also can you get it replaced with the warranty?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Does anybody else seem to be having this problem? Also can you get it replaced with the warranty?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hopefully its just me I'll send them an email to tomorrow and post their reply


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hopefully its just me I'll send them an email to tomorrow and post their reply


It'd be a shame because they look like really nice watches and they'd be a great little collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Blanchy, you'll just have to stop sweating. Ya'll be the first bloke ooo as to apply antiperspirant to is wrists......


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Blanchy, you'll just have to stop sweating. Ya'll be the first bloke ooo as to apply antiperspirant to is wrists......


Haha I don't even sweat too much in work hope this doesn't happen to others


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

When mine arrive I'll be wearing them pretty much constantly so I can kinda test how they last with constant wear, I'll try sleeping with a few as well to see how that goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Since 21st Feb I've had either the Lufty or the Rambo on. Neither are showing any signs of wear (other than the strap, from daily taking off for showers) and are living up to my expectations.
Beginning to feel guilty that my £160 Citizen may never get worn again, at this rate.....


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Since 21st Feb I've had either the Lufty or the Rambo on. Neither are showing any signs of wear (other than the strap, from daily taking off for showers) and are living up to my expectations.
> Beginning to feel guilty that my £160 Citizen may never get worn again, at this rate.....


Especially it you're getting one every two weeks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bolo123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Been reading this thread for the last week, I am subscribed and hoping my watches come today!!!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> When mine arrive I'll be wearing them pretty much constantly so I can kinda test how they last with constant wear, I'll try sleeping with a few as well to see how that goes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm also looking forward to wearing the watches, otherwise, what is the point of having watches? Lol. It's going to be an impressive collection by the end.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

thank's shaggy for msg.. but as the u has been replace with an # I was hopping to checkly slip by the wonderful mods of this great and hallow site but if they kindly ask me. I am more then willing to change said avatar . but thanks for the head's up matey . on another note I slept with my watch on and the lume I found clear and readable and now I have it on the black strap look's bad ass lol I will put up a pic in a bit .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and WELCOME bolo123 nice to meet you dude . MORE THE MERRY . love this thread to beat all wus thead let's get it to number one spot as the best. friendlies and just ass kicking thread going on this wus of greatness .. long live mwc land and all who sail in her ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

as promise


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still getting used to phone easier with mirrors.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ho-hum I wonder what smeagals trying to do hmmmm...hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

3 days till we get the sub l have 2 dodgie subs bezel works nut watches don't so their is the lesson.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Right chaps, found this in my collection, forgot I had it!
> 
> This is a Citron field watch, made in the same vain as the Rambo (fanty if you must)
> It's a little smaller and has a shiny rather than brushed case. It's a little small for my 8" wrist.
> ...


just catching up on thread - yes please if not gone already.

EDIT - scratch that - seen it has gone.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sorry jonmac73 it went early yesterday but WELCOME to mwc thread .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still cant get pics of watches on thread ad it says to large a file.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I found chrono advice helpful if you glance back thro the thread he gave a link to postimage.org I found that really easy to use u don't even have to register for it you just upload pic to it and copy link that say's direct link and then there a pic on the top of were I'm typing press that then enter url that's the direct link and then when you have put your msg here in reply to thread when you press post quick reply it will pop up on thread and hey pesto done .

p.s 

cant remember who used that expression (hey pesto ) first but I'm digging it at moe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I will try later as wife is calling so much for my long weekend cheers.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

had one of those a wife but she said if I did not stop collecting watches she would leave me so I bought a lufty and she left I could not believe how lucky I had been to get lucky twice in one day wow hehe .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I've had mine for 42 years and its watches for me and ........ for her as you can see smeagal is looking at ........ l tried to get him to look at watches but l am afraid that she has him trained.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk I take it that h word bags is a no no.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> *3 days till we get the sub *l have 2 dodgie subs bezel works nut watches don't so their is the lesson.
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


No. One day. Out tomorrow in some shops.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I will try tomorrow cheers



Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

WHSmith have had them on the shelves every Tuesday morning so far, they'd be the first place to try tomorrow.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok eaglemoss have replied to a post I made on their FB page, asking when issue 3 will be on the shelves, and they said the 20th of March :-(


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I can live with that, this week's a bit tight anyway. Will still be keeping an eye on WHS tomorrow.... just in case.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Nearly 50k views on this thread :-0


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok eaglemoss have replied to a post I made on their FB page, asking when issue 3 will be on the shelves, and they said the 20th of March :-(


Hey why don't you try subscribing again, I know you went through a bit of crap but I did too and now I'm getting mine this week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ho-hum I wonder what smeagals trying to do hmmmm...hehe


The Apaches are coming I can see the smoke signals.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Its not smoking mirrors its just my baccy.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I can live with that, this week's a bit tight anyway. Will still be keeping an eye on WHS tomorrow.... just in case.


This will be a disaster in Ireland, only 3 days after St.Patricks day, no one will have a penny lol


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This will be a disaster in Ireland, only 3 days after St.Patricks day, no one will have a penny lol


We'll just have to "watch" our money.

Sorry for the bad joke 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Hey why don't you try subscribing again, I know you went through a bit of crap but I did too and now I'm getting mine this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Might be Eaglemoss way to inspire people to subscribe to get the watches quicker


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Might be Eaglemoss way to inspire people to subscribe to get the watches quicker


Yeah it might, the only part that's bothering me is they only ship once a month with two watches :-(

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm hoping someone can enlighten me ........

I've just been to my newsagent to reserve issue 3, no problem there. 

They are only ordering up to issue 8 and then it's customer order only

If they order in copies after issue 7 and they don't get sold, they can't get their money back (sale or return) so they have slapped a 2 issue deposit on customer orders. 

It's the next bit I don't understand, by the sounds of it they are expecting me to pay a £19.98 deposit and still pay £9.99 an issue, they said I can continue reserving every issue until issue 8 but then need to pay the deposit, so they're expecting me to pay £30 one week??

From what I can make out the £19.98 deposit pays for the final 2 issues??


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm hoping someone can enlighten me ........
> 
> I've just been to my newsagent to reserve issue 3, no problem there.
> 
> ...


Hmmm sounds a little unfair, but I suppose, if you cancel after the newsagent s have ordered the next two issues, they know they are not loosing out on that money. They can arrange to cancel then . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm hoping someone can enlighten me ........
> 
> I've just been to my newsagent to reserve issue 3, no problem there.
> 
> ...


I know normally you'll get the deposit back at the end so maybe the last two issues or when you cancel and have paid for what they've ordered. I'm not too sure though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Yeah it might, the only part that's bothering me is they only ship once a month with two watches :-(


Is that policy just for Ireland or for the UK too? I've subscribed from issue 3 onwards so no idea when anything will be delivered.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm hoping someone can enlighten me ........
> 
> I've just been to my newsagent to reserve issue 3, no problem there.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the news agent is covering itself, if you dont turn up and collect 2 issues they will cancel your sub and they wont loose any money, sounds fair?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Got the beige nato for the rambo, looks great imho,

















































































































chico


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

leepal said:


> Is that policy just for Ireland or for the UK too? I've subscribed from issue 3 onwards so no idea when anything will be delivered.


I think so, I emailed them and I didn't mention my address and I got this

Dear Adam,

Thank you for your email. The watches are sent every 28 days with 2 watches in each pack.

Kind regards

Robert

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like the general policy. I guess we've got no real choice if the shops are not going to stock them after issue 8.


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

I did ask them is it possible to get them delivered fortnightly and I'm waiting for a reply at the moment, I'll post it when it comes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds fair I suppose, looking back. 

My only other issue is that I reserved issue 3 only to be told I'm too early as it's not out until thurs 20th March, my understanding is that is should be out this week, not next?


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

danmh said:


> Sounds fair I suppose, looking back.
> 
> My only other issue is that I reserved issue 3 only to be told I'm too early as it's not out until thurs 20th March, my understanding is that is should be out this week, not next?


Don't a few people on here have issue 3 already?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Don't a few people on here have issue 3 already?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes but they are subscribers, they get it early


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it looks like some one said it's down to the mangers of the shops to decide if they will or wont but I buy them in two per issue so that would mean like 40 quid in front and another 20 quid on top all together I could get this instead for that well near enoth 69.99


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yes but they are subscribers, they get it early


Oh sorry my mistake. I would have assumed this week but I think the other issues were a week early so maybe they're going back to schedule or something?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok here's the reply about the delivery


Dear Adam,

We are only able to send the watches in 2's on subscription. You will be able to purchase them every 2 weeks in the shop though.

Kind regards

Robert


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

nice pics tried photopail as I cant remember when i last used it excuse the spelling( bucket).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you'll get there in the end I did smeagal ... hey guys simple answer but to get chico to ask them straight out if that's what they are thing and then he could show them from the comments here what a dreadful mistake that would be... in my opinion not base on fact I felt that the first 8 had been made and shown only.. then the revenue made would then finance the rest of them with any amend to design later from feed back because they are cheap but it would take a lot of faith and money to produce all 80 in one go even cheaply made .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Love those shots, Chico. That black Lufty straps looks fab, much nicer than in brown. Out with the boot polish, methinks.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is it a black strap or is the light making it look darker ... love the silver nato strap ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you'll get there in the end I did smeagal ... hey guys simple answer but to get chico to ask them straight out if that's what they are thing and then he could show them from the comments here what a dreadful mistake that would be... in my opinion not base on fact I felt that the first 8 had been made and shown only.. then the revenue made would then finance the rest of them with any amend to design later from feed back because they are cheap but it would take a lot of faith and money to produce all 80 in one go even cheaply made .


Well said I hope so, going out now daughters birthday Keep up appearances.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> is it a black strap or is the light making it look darker ... love the silver nato strap ...


Neither, I'm pretty sure it's just a standard brown strap but he's just coloured the shot monochrome in Photoshop. I've never seen that strap in black with the rivets.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm looking for another issue 1 watch, anyone think I stand much chance?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well relic did them for a while when they did the double buckle strap but have not seen them around apart from a ben Sherman watch that has one in argos for like 25 quid I think ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh try the little newsagents and some card shop the first one my mom found it when I could not from a card shop/novelty/a bit of everything else shop... the big chains did not want to know but some people here say they are finding them there now ..asda...Tesco..morrinson.. but i will still not tell you were I get mine..(my precious mine all mine mad laugh an the rest ) lol hope you get one thou ...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

no its just the standard brown strap and the new nato made black & white in photoshop


chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Look what arrived today!!!!

I'm putting this on ebay . . . Lol.

NO I'M NOT.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey stuart nice pics but could not help but to notice the bottom right hand corner what watch is that on the brown strap with silver case and black face I see sticking out the box in the bottom pic looks interesting matey ...oh and the subby's is looking gooood is it ...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Ah, thats the Italian Diver. its the picture on the front of the 'please subscribe' pamphlet. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I ment the one under the lufty ....


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol. How's this?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

DOH yeah it is ant it thou u was show the real pizza of there .....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I can spot a good watch like you can smell a fart in a car hehe ....


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

That's an odd phrase. Lol. But, yeah, these watches are great. The first 6 that we can see are amazing. I hope the next batch, when they finally let us see them, are going to be as good. I'm quite tempted to write to Eaglemoss, just to say 'Thank You'.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> That's an odd phrase. Lol. But, yeah, these watches are great. The first 6 that we can see are amazing. I hope the next batch, when they finally let us see them, are going to be as good. I'm quite tempted to write to Eaglemoss, just to say 'Thank You'.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


They told me earlier that they'll have the next list ready next week 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah they are it's worth a try they mite give you some for free like chico ....and i will look after any divers for you lol the phrase originally is I can tell a liar llke a fart in a car it's a line from pump up the volume one of the most iconic films of the 90's it's well worth a look christen slater .. samatha mathis it's a classic one of my ten all time great movies....


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Just got an email saying my delivery of Issue 3 and the free binder will be delayed. Boo!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



leepal said:


> Just got an email saying my delivery of Issue 3 and the free binder will be delayed. Boo!


Oh No! I hope it gets to you soon. It's a great watch. A Rubbish binder (build it yourself!!!!) But a great watch!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

that's a shame... it looks good tho so I say try and snag one from the shops then you def wont miss out and if you end up with two it's double your fun ...lol..you could even have a go at testing it ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

yeah that's what I did stuart ....


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1414121
> 
> 
> Lol. How's this?
> ...


I cant wait to get that watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it's nice but as a diver's watch it's a bit basic . but I would still have it . the one I want really badly now the subby's almost within grasp is the putin I know you can get em on ebay but i'm not on it I have a look from time to time . but what one..


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



leepal said:


> Just got an email saying my delivery of Issue 3 and the free binder will be delayed. Boo!


I just got an email saying my issue 1 is delayed! So I haven't received any magazines at all yet, despite subscribing weeks below. Bit frustrating as I keep reading through this thread and seeing all you guys with your magazines and watches lol.

I assume my subscription will catch up with others in the end?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

mj I don't think they realizes how everyone would go bat crap crazy for the mag ... they .eagle moss seem to be playing catch up but every one on here is saying they are good to contact and deal with so finger cross you will get them soon ..lol they are prob having to make more of them it would not surprise me in the least ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Honestly it's a mess, they release the lufty early and now a 3 week wait for the subby, the whole thing is all over the place, no one knows what's going on?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Honestly it's a mess, they release the lufty early and now a 3 week wait for the subby, the whole thing is all over the place, no one knows what's going on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more! I've posted on their facebook page, I've emailed them and no one can give me an answer!

I honestly believe they didn't think it would be this popular but, really ......


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Honestly it's a mess, they release the lufty early and now a 3 week wait for the subby, the whole thing is all over the place, no one knows what's going on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


To be fair I think it was a good idea releasing the lufty early as it just fuelled the fire and made the series even more popular


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I wonder why the actually released issue 2 early


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

danmh said:


> Couldn't agree more! I've posted on their facebook page, I've emailed them and no one can give me an answer!
> 
> I honestly believe they didn't think it would be this popular but, really ......


I messaged them on facebook a few days ago because my warranty code wasn't working and they got back to me the next day and sorted it out for me


----------



## doidge0 (Mar 10, 2014)

I just called a local newsagents they have 5 first issues and 2 second issues in stock, do you think it would be a good idea to buy the lot while I still can, has issue 2 ran out most places now?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think they release the lufty early to make sure they had a hit on there hands and was not hits a one hit wonder's I would have done the same but organise it better (sorry eagle moss if reading this but true ant I lol) and then give the option hit it went well to then bring all issue forward to aline them with the two week gap ..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

doidge0 said:


> I just called a local newsagents they have 5 first issues and 2 second issues in stock, do you think it would be a good idea to buy the lot while I still can, has issue 2 ran out most places now?


If your "local newsagents" in "å¹¿ä¸œå¹¿å·ž, *China*" then no, you won't get a UK magazine there.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

doidge I would be tempted I pic up two of the first issue wear one collect one. but sat or could have be sunday I saw my local had one of each left so I nab them but that was because I wanted the luftys strap and to use the fantys case to put a movement in.. if you can afford to have this money tired up for a period of time month's maybe longer and some were to store it safely mint con is always best why the hell not . but it could be a flash in the pan and not take off but you would still end up with some decent watch not amazing but decent and we all have some of them I know I do....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

We can only wait and see

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal did you find that link if not here it is matey....Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload that should take you straight to the page you need just copy and paste to the search box ..


----------



## doidge0 (Mar 10, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing, I have one of each already,I am a little disappointed about the base metal case of the lufty and the base metal crown on the rambo but for the money its still a good buy in the UK I hope that crown wear from another poster was an isolated case, do you think they are making more of them or when they are gone they are gone?

I called the bloke at the newsagents just now but he only had 1 second issue and 2 fist issues in stock so I reserved both and will pick them up in my tardis tomorrow.

I lived in China for 3 years and recently came back to the UK the watchuseek registration must have picked up my old location from my Facebook, I worked close to Guangzhou watch market and wish I bought more, you could buy a top quality replica of almost any watch for around £30 and a little more for ones with ETA movements, I was told allot of Arab traders would buy hundreds of replicas including boxes and documents then would sell them as the real deal inthere home country, there where quartz watches around the same quality of MWC around £1.50 - £2 for a single purchase a local could get it for even less.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the way is has come up is even better just click on the underline bit and hey pesto it will take you to the site...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think the crown may be down to sweat eating in to it but as some one said a lot of crown are base metals then coated .they are cheap and cheerful and a great talking point look how many hits we have had some thing like think I was told 18000 but that was days ago I mean we had 20 odd visitors last night viewing this page so there is some thing about these funny little watches that has a mass appeal did not think for one moment I would be count the days for the next one it's some crazy sh*t lol ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Check again, Is That. I looked last night and this thread had 46,335 hits. Gotta be higher than than by now....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, 50,993 hits.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

see in a couple of days it's nearly doubled thanks chrono ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

were does it show that I'm still learning to use this site chrone...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

doidge0 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I have one of each already,I am a little disappointed about the base metal case of the lufty and the base metal crown on the rambo but for the money its still a good buy in the UK I hope that crown wear from another poster was an isolated case, do you think they are making more of them or when they are gone they are gone?
> 
> I called the bloke at the newsagents just now but he only had 1 second issue and 2 fist issues in stock so I reserved both and will pick them up in my tardis tomorrow.
> 
> I lived in China for 3 years and recently came back to the UK the watchuseek registration must have picked up my old location from my Facebook, I worked close to Guangzhou watch market and wish I bought more, you could buy a top quality replica of almost any watch for around £30 and a little more for ones with ETA movements, I was told allot of Arab traders would buy hundreds of replicas including boxes and documents then would sell them as the real deal inthere home country, there where quartz watches around the same quality of MWC around £1.50 - £2 for a single purchase a local could get it for even less.


Hello Doidge, Just a heads up to let you know if you weren't aware the forum rules here don't really allow discussion of replica watches, just so you know.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> were does it show that I'm still learning to use this site chrone...


Go up to the top of the page and you'll see (just under the adverts) Forum Theme Forums Affordable Watches Military Watch Collection Magazine.
Click Affordable watches.
Then just hunt down the list for here just under the Stickies. Just next to Last Post is the number of hits.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cheer's chrono my old buddy.... I have made this my homepage so when I hit my browser I'm here as Johnny would say ... lol another movie quote... so don't se that page I will have to keep an eye on it ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I had a look in a couple of Smiths today and a newsagents, no sign of any MWC issues. I still haven't actually seen one yet, I'm more curious than anything.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

for shaggy lol sorry bout the light these energy save light are bad to take pics in ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

You jammy so-and-so. FOUR Rambos? Bet none of us will get that lucky when the Panini comes out.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys I have found a thread called Thread: Birth Year Watch and I think that is such a cool idea you should take a look ..any one have an idea for 1975 that's under a ton and is not digital would be most interested In your reply's cheer's guy's.....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys I have found a thread called Thread: Birth Year Watch and I think that is such a cool idea you should take a look ..any one have an idea for 1975 that's under a ton and is not digital would be most interested In your reply's cheer's guy's.....


lol I'm that old mine's going be made of stone, have a sticky-up bit and only work in direct sunlight.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol chrone take a closer look two and two matey ... nah nah (sticks his tong out ) lol I was a boy scout don't you know ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

found yours mr chrono sir ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I will check when I get home cheers



Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

no worry's smeagal mate...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

any one for a game of momopoly hehe...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys I have found a thread called Thread: Birth Year Watch and I think that is such a cool idea you should take a look ..any one have an idea for 1975 that's under a ton and is not digital would be most interested In your reply's cheer's guy's.....


Yep, a classic Seiko dive watch like this.









You'll easily find a Seiko diver like this for your budget, the 'Pepsi' red and blue bezel ones are really nice.









Something like this is especially cool though a little over your budget.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cheer's shaggy am loving the top pic left watch very retro chique more detail if you please mate...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Should have issues 3,4 & 5 the morra!!!



chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

remember chico if you don't like number 4..... I will help you out and take care of it ..hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal did you find that link if not here it is matey....Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload that should take you straight to the page you need just copy and paste to the search box ..


now trying to upload picture


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here on this forum can you see were I have circle it press that and you get this screen then put ink in white box and then click post quick reply ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

[/URL]
[/URL]

free photo hosting
[/URL]/WP_20140309_004.jpg][/URL][/IMG]


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sort of ....will this help


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so first pic see number one click browse it will show your my pictures (that being the name of folder) then confirm the picture you wan and press the button have circle and number 2 .. you will see pic 2 if you copy and paste what's in side what I have circle into the box of the bottom of the first set of pics that should do you ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just want to put a shout out to mr chrono sir... I learn all that from his kind help and patience so a kindly thank you goes to him again and all the praise as well...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I will try after work tomorrow thanks for the help


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

no worry's I think you will get it ... took me a while I was surprise chrone had the patience's lol .. maybe one of the other guy's may be able to word it better how bout it guy's....


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone!
Brilliant to see all the enthusiasm and excitement sparked by the mag collection and the pics of your watches as they arrive - keep em coming!
Welcome to WUS! If Russian watches tickle your fancy, check out f10, our Russian forum, some amazing mil style very affordable watches to be had. Cool and very robust. Shaggy has mentioned Vostok - the Amphibia and Komandirskie both have a huge range of mil inspired models (here the tankist):








Good ebay sellers are chistopolcity (based in Chistopol, Tatarstan, where the Vostok factory is) and zenitar. For used Vostoks, f10 member amil (eBay asap31) is brilliant. Meranom.com does a good range of Vostoks including the cool new Special Editions:








Other good Russian brands are Raketa and Poljot
Some of my mil type Russians to inspire you to pop on over
































All were under £30 and secondhand (except the Aviator which cost me £42)
Factette: Sekonda were originally set up to market Soviet watches in UK. 
Enjoy your watches, guys!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

thanks ohdark30 have a lot of sekonda watches but did not know that but yeah I can see it now some what in some of my early watches are there Russian looking think about it... Raketa and Poljot have heard of them aren't they like Russian best know i have seen some poljot on ebay they look great for their age and still vey contemporaries of a lot of new watches I have an old Russian one that's mechanical I will have to dig it out and put a pic up I still have the box and papers for it in just Russian.... so thanks again ohdark30 ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here's the watch guy's so what is it I look it ....but you mite be able to tell me more ....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Has anyone seen issue 3 in the shops today?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

no but I'm going out later bout ten if I see anything I will shout it out trust me lol ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> no but I'm going out later bout ten if I see anything I will shout it out trust me lol ...


Haha. Thanks. My newsagent doesn't even know when they're getting theirs, they said it's next week somewhen?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was told when I pic up the extra couple I think on Sunday that it would be Thursday but am hoping sooner then I can go (ner ner and stick my tong out )to chico and say beet ya to the subby lol ...


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

danmh said:


> Has anyone seen issue 3 in the shops today?


I had a quick look in one of the newsagents near my workplace that had issue 2 but no sign of issue 3 so far.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't understand why eaglemoss can't just put an end to the confusion and tell us all the date. 

I've posted comments on their facebook page, got no reply. I've emailed them, no reply. 

I've reserved my copy but it means I've got to go in everyday to ask and it's going to get embarrassing lol. 

They told me next thurs/fri people on FB have said this tue/thurs, there's only 9 days in it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

possible to keep the hype up and us all drooling for it lol . it's kinda like when you are waiting for one you have order to come you run down to the door with a smile on your face is it there....hehe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

no ..all was at my door was bill's and I don't even know him ... (sorry just had to) lol....


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Me and The Subby on the way to work.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol stuart so you must have been the first you had it sat wasn't (jammy-bugger) have you had many comments about when wearing it...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Not as many as I was thinking? Lufty got loads!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol stuart so you must have been the first you had it sat wasn't (jammy-bugger) have you had many comments about when wearing it...


Aye, as s Subscriber, I had mine on the weekend. But! If they only send out once a month, those picking up from the shops will get issue 4 before us!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the lufty look different that looks like like a decent price diver.. so maybe watchies only would pick up on it..... most would think from the pic that you had drop like half a ton on it when it's under a ten spot.... that one is more classic in a way less noticeable.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and if it did not have your wrist sticking thro it ... I would have even had it as my screen-saver hehe ....at mo I'm using the top pic of the two diver watches shaggy dog kindly put up the other day for me ...so thanks shaggy..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

or, is that my watch ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1414949
> 
> 
> or, is that my watch ?
> ...


??? Lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hehe. Is that my watch said he was going to use the pic as a screen saver, so I reposted two pics without my arm. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Finally received an email from EM. Issue 3 WILL be out in shops 20th March, another 9 days to wait!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ah!
Asda just told me Thursday...
Ah well, 9 days to go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

No one really knows to be honest do they? Lol

I think it's bad that something as simple as a release date of the new issue is causing so much confusion. 

I've been told so far .... Today 11th, Thurs 13th and Thurs 20th

EM have told me the 20th so that's what I'm going with unless someone says they've seen it in the shops sooner

I think it's partly down to the shops knowing it's fortnightly and issue 2 came out on 28th feb, 2 weeks on is this Thursday, but it looks like EM are going back to the original schedule


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

9 jaysus days! How am I going to cope 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is funny how most of us said we'd pick and choose from the collection, hehehe

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

pepperami said:


> Is funny how most of us said we'd pick and choose from the collection, hehehe


Instead we're all blimmin' obsessed with getting the next one!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is funny how most of us said we'd pick and choose from the collection, hehehe
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Well I'll hold my hands up to intending to cherry pick selected issue but they've got me hook, line and sinker! Haha


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> here's the watch guy's so what is it I look it ....but you mite be able to tell me more ....


Cheers, itmw!
That's a Zim watch made in the Russian period (ie post-Soviet), before the factory closed in the early 90s
Here's another Zim I've got inbound, a tribute to the Sturmanskie watch Gagarin wore in space. Just £30 








Gagarin's watch:
http://www.netgrafik.ch/russian_space_watches.htm


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, itmw!
> That's a Zim watch made in the Russian period (ie post-Soviet), before the factory closed in the early 90s
> Here's another Zim I've got inbound, a tribute to the Sturmanskie watch Gagarin wore in space. Just £30
> 
> ...


That's impressive and an absolute bargain @ £30!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol silly bugger... but am loving it has made me have to make a folder of pics ...yours one mine sundial and shaggy's and now my screen-saver picks one at random every five mins.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I think I'm a little obsessed with these watches. . .

Warranty Registration Completed!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, it definitely looks like it won't be this week. If the watches were due out this Thursday, WHSmith would have had them in today - they didn't.
My local WHSmith still had 10 issue 2's and no sign of issue 3, so it looks like it'll be next Thursday for most shops, and next Tuesday for WHSmith.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and I may have been a bit harsh about asda when I went in last week call I could see was some little stand by the tills and that was it my fault if I had not been in a rush I mite have see the magazine section at the back by the books like I did about half hour ago could not see any but they are stocking the train one if you know what I mean so good chance they will......spoke to my supplier (good sounds like a drug dealers lol) and he said they was seizing them which is what his assume wife said when I spoke to her... but they would carry them to assert amount per issue first come first served and once the ate thing had been sorted every fortnight thru/fri they would have them as long as eagle moss produce them and keep them to the running price i.e £9.99 are you listening eaglemoss hehe they bin told ...hehe ... looks like chico going to win this time ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Aye, as s Subscriber, I had mine on the weekend. But! If they only send out once a month, those picking up from the shops will get issue 4 before us!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Probably not. I think next week non-suscribers will pick up issue 3 and two weeks later we will pick up issue 4, but on the week we're picking up issue 4, subscribers will be getting issues 4 and 5.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I need a new key board my D N S C keys seem to not work some times lol...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's cool, itmw - this is a great madness, this watch thing. 
Btw, any Brits among you MWC fanatics are very welcome at the f71 (gtg) get-together I'm organising in Brum on Sunday 1 June. 
The venue is a cafe-bar close to New Street station, and it'll be an opportunity to meet, chat and see watches
More info: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=995596


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You know it was quite funny looking at the other part works in the shops, the size of the train in that one! And the Mini one made me laugh, at least with the watches you can start using them and wearing them as soon as you get them, what on earth am I meant to do with a bonnet, a wing mirror and a headlight? Lol.

It does remind me of being a kid though, did anyone else subscribe to the Storyteller with it's cassettes in the early 80's? Or that history one a few years later, Discovery magazine I think it was called?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sounds cool I once lived behind there when I move to near there to run a pub the big round things at the back is call the rotunda I once absailed of the top of that for charity ages back is it still there though it got flatten when they redid new street ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey shaggy your showing your age lol but yes I do..... dint they also do one that that had a row of pics and a record and as you played the record the pics would show different pics to co-inside with the record.....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> hey shaggy your showing your age lol but yes I do..... dint they also do one that that had a row of pics and a record and as you played the record the pics would show different pics to co-inside with the record.....


You know that kind of rings a bell in the dim and distant past somewhere. Probably whatever it was someone is selling it on Ebay now for hundreds of pounds just as you guys might be doing with MWC one day...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Now if they would just do a Classic Sportsbike with a fully working bike on the cover....,
My life would be complete!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Chrono555, I have added a part of your email signature, as I feel it's good to point that out to the skeptics . .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Edited by request.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you should have put a p.s on that email I want the subby now .. oh I forgot you have it already grrrrrrrrr.....lol.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hehehe, Yeah. I think their gonna get fed up of us from Watchuseek asking for free stuff all the time . . .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

oh and shaggy that will be me.... I'm just going to go dig in the loft I sure I think I remember see some thing in bubble wrap at the back of the loft ..I was like a little t.v like 20 inch or so with a record player on top more I think about it... it had a lid and i think blue/green and white colour if this old nut of mine is right.. how does that song go... they was the days (don't worry I wont sing that would be cruel and unusual punishment ) lol...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and..... ohdark30 love the zim £30 bargain it looks like I'm going to have a zim fetish lol ......


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Probably not. I think next week non-suscribers will pick up issue 3 and two weeks later we will pick up issue 4, but on the week we're picking up issue 4, subscribers will be getting issues 4 and 5.


Yeah, if the release date is the 20th it works out that subscribers would get the 4th and 5th watch 4 weeks after the delivery of the first 3. Which would put them a watch ahead of the shops with each delivery - which from what I've seen with other eaglemoss collections is usually what happens.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey etic how easy was it to get the other eaglemoss collections...


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey etic how easy was it to get the other eaglemoss collections...


I haven't actually ever subscribed to anything by them, when I was searching when I first heard of it I saw in a couple of places that it usually worked that way.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so shaggy I thought I would take my zim for a walk what do you think better pic I think ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice one. You should post that picture up in the WRUW thread.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> That's cool, itmw - this is a great madness, this watch thing.
> Btw, any Brits among you MWC fanatics are very welcome at the f71 (gtg) get-together I'm organising in Brum on Sunday 1 June.
> The venue is a cafe-bar close to New Street station, and it'll be an opportunity to meet, chat and see watches
> More info: GTG Birmingham UK Sunday 1 June - look forward to meeting you!


Hi ohdark30, a wee question you might be able to help me with,

I'm getting right into these Russian beauties, if you buy from non EU countries like eg. russia form EU countries such as Ireland  are the watches subjct to import duties?

Thanks in advance and thanks for inspring me a little more, to get some Russian watches !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so shaggy I thought I would take my zim for a walk what do you think better pic I think ...


Thats a beauty!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you got the link shaggy mate... and I mite just do that...


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi ohdark30, a wee question you might be able to help me with,
> 
> I'm getting right into these Russian beauties, if you buy from non EU countries like eg. russia form EU countries such as Ireland  are the watches subjct to import duties?
> 
> Thanks in advance and thanks for inspring me a little more, to get some Russian watches !


I just bought a car radio and the marked value was 147 dollars a week after it arrived I got a bill for 45 euro inport duties. 33 of that was tax and the rest was a fedex administration charge


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cheer's pepperami there some one selling one on ebay not as good as mine ...do you want me to put up the link to it? ....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> you got the link shaggy mate... and I mite just do that...


If you are on a pc just come out of this thread.

You see above the top post on each page it says:

Forum > Theme Forum > Affordable Watches > Military Watch Collection Magazine

That just means this thread is hosted on the Affordable Watches sub forum (which itself is grouped under Theme Forums). Just click on the Affordable Watches part of that and go explore! Just look for the WRUW thread with todays date and have a look through that, add your picture to the end of it and see what the other guys on this forum are wearing today.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Seeing as you guys are getting into Russian Watches, here's a wee pic of my Raketa World Time



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I mite just have a wonder round wus and poke my head in to some of the rooms later thanks shaggy..... but does feel like I'm two timing this thread lol.....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's pepperami there some one selling one on ebay not as good as mine ...do you want me to put up the link to it? ....


Yes please


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

their you go pepperami me old mate.. Nice modern POBEDA ZIM watch Russia - Tricolor flag. 15 Jewels *Serviced!* | eBay it looks good but mine will always be best....lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice one Kevinw! I've come close to getting one of those world timers, but with the Cyrillic placenames. 
Pepperami, I haven't been asked to pay customs duty/VAT on any low priced Russian watches I've bought. But you should probably plan for 20% of purchase price for things with a value over £18 or so. 
In my experience, they don't seem too interested til the price goes over £50 or so, ymmv


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

P & i, you could do a lot worse than the watch you've posted - I've bought from that seller and the pics look OK


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Chrono555, I have added a part of your email signature, as I feel it's good to point that out to the skeptics . .


Nice one Stu, you're welcome. With so many lurkers not sure whether to cherry pick/subscribe, I thought it might help them decide.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cheers ohdark30 I got one lol ...I put up link cause pepperami like mine and I saw that one when trying to date mine lol I was disappoint that it was not worth bucket loads of money lol... but she a keep your right there mate and thanks for all your help and your zim dam nice to would not mind one of those ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I have start some thing here just saw this zim ( I WANT IT) ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

And by the way OhDark30 I bought that watch I was asking you about. Pics when it arrives of course.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ohdark30 just saw your shout out.... and looking at all the other pics on wruw for today and blanchy's Rambo(fanty) fitted in quite well.... so I mite put the subby in if I ever get it grrrrrrr.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just been havin a look on WRUW and I've realised I need more watches!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol sharky ..I realize I'm not the only nut (to many watches to little time) at this site ..... I keep forgetting some it's like I will open a draw and oh I forgot that one ...i'm going to have to make a list.....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

EM just posted on facebook that the subby will be in shops this friday!!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> EM just posted on facebook that the subby will be in shops this friday!!


Which means _some _shops _might _have them on the shelf on Wednesday....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

thought so like I said early my newsagent told me thru/Friday and it's good of you to put the shout out for those without facebook me being one of them.... so cheer's mate we can only hope... but from pics stuart took they look good and he seem well please so finger's cross .. still can't believe this addiction to these watches..I mean blanchy had about 8 likes when I put up my zim there ... and that was like in 5 mins so I think some one should put lufty in (wruw) I can't because I swap my strap....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guy's.... just for us new guy's just learning the ropes shaggy mention early about not talking about fakes ... I just saw this and thought I would bring it to everyone who is new like me this.......

(Reminder about Rule 9: NO discussion of replica watchesRecently there have been some replicas links posted. Since this is against our rules I'm making a sticky to remind everyone of rule #9. If anyone has questions please let me know by PM.

*9 . No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a moderator or the site owner. In general, any posts that involves the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is prohibited.*
Zippofan
Affordable Watches Forum Co-Moderator

< Updated 2/2013 to reflect rule numbering change>​Last edited by zippofan; February 26th, 2013 at 05:02.) Reason: Updated again to reflect rule numbering change

....so yes thanks shaggy for bring this to attention I would for one miss this thread if I got canned ....thanks all... thanks to chono I just want to make it clear (THAT THIS RESPONCE AS FAR AS I KNOW I NOTHNG REPEAT NOTHING TO DO WITH OUR THREAD MWC OK GUYS IT WAS JUST A HEADS UP...SORRY ABOUT CONFUSION ) I have slap my hand my bad ....​


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

yip. absolutely loving the Subby. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey etic how easy was it to get the other eaglemoss collections...


I was subscribed to their Lord of the Rings chess set years back. I thought it was great and I never had a problem with them. Also the chess sets are in perfect condition about 5 years later.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I wonder if anyone at EM even knows what's going on, I was told on their facebook page that it will be out on the 20th


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

49 posts until 1,000!!!!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey guy's.... just for us new guy's just learning the ropes shaggy mention early about not talking about fakes ... I just saw this and thought I would bring it to everyone who is new like me this.......
> 
> (Reminder about Rule 9: NO discussion of replica watchesRecently there have been some replicas links posted. Since this is against our rules I'm making a sticky to remind everyone of rule #9. If anyone has questions please let me know by PM.
> 
> ...


That's precisely why EM's watches are "inspired by" not "copies of."
Although these watches are inspired by, I can't see any reason why we can't discuss the watches they _might _be based on/inspired by. They're not replicas.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

no chrone I think that message was about a thread about buying selling and trade them .... I show it because some said early in there comments about him bring some knock home from holiday and selling them here as real (THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS THREAD OR EAGLEMOSS WATCHES ) it was a heads up so we would not run foul of mods will out knowing or malice ... SORRY CHRONO if this was not made clear ...please forgive confusion..thanks chrono for making that point clear ..sorry.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I mentioned the forum rules earlier because one person specifically spoke about replicas (ie fakes of certain brands) in one post.

But before or after that there's been no mention of replica watches in the counterfeit sense of the word so everything is fine.

Hopefully everyone is aware of the difference between a branded fake and what we have here from MWC magazine, just historic reproductions or approximatations of generic classic designs.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

thanks shaggy I have amend the comments chrone I hope this helps . but thank you for questioning mr chrono sir....am I forgiven pretty please(big smile face).....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> thanks shaggy I have amend the comments chrone I hope this helps . but thank you for questioning *mr chrono sir*....am I forgiven pretty please(big smile face).....


Just Chrono'll do, else me head will expand.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cool , may be I could have word the comment better ... I was just trying to be a good wus member just in case other people did not see the sticky..i will get some one to proof read it my msg I want to do one like that....lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

No probs, I just don't do this mr and sir sh*t. I'm no better than anyone else around here.... 
Not having a dig, just sayin I'm not worth calling mr or sir.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so did you hear that a Rambo(fanty) appear on what are u wearing thread.... lol and they like it .....you will have to ask blanchy how many hits he got in the end . but that was a pleasant surprise...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!

DUE TO HIGH DEMAND...........

THE SBS WILL BE ON SALE ON FRIDAY!!!!!!

KEEP IT QUIET THOUGH!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

read your amend comment...thank you.... I was taught everyone deservers a certain amount of respect and then said respect gains or demishes from one's own actions.. and i believe that to be true.. thought for the day...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Back from work I am inspired by Humphrey Bogart but I am afraid i missed out in a big way. These watches be could classed the same as your airfix models most or all of the aircraft or ships are in the past but you still desired them young and old watches can be the same. What do you think, its the I have ever typed sore fingers?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

double post oops!!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think watches are in your blood. You either love em or hate em, depends if you were brought up wearing one. Today's generation, brought up to tell the time on their phones, are missing out.
Anything that gets them into watches is a good thing, another reason why I love the collection.

(I also wonder how many have been bought by schoolkids hanging around in groups outside newsagents. Whoever's cleaning out my local newsie of watches every time is putting locusts to shame.
I reckon it's schoolkids).


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Any closeup of the Pizza, Chico?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

was he the one who with katherine Hepburn was in the the African queen I like that movie a lot....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've just noticed the Putin's crown is offset. Never seen that before.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Always loved watches.

Other passions are motorbikes and guitars.

For me it's beautifully crafted mechanical things, 
watches I find fascinating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Well guys watches came today thanks to laura at yomego, couple of quick group shots and full reviews to follow.

Ps thank god the changed the metal tins to the cardboard ones sooooo much better!!

oh and the italian diver is a peach!!!

























chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

too true kev when I want to chill or I'm anger by things.... I love to strip and clean a watch then put it back together and when you watch it (pun intended) working it's some thing wonderful even more so if mechanical when you watch all them little cogs going round it's cosmic ....


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No probs, I just don't do this mr and sir sh*t. I'm no better than anyone else around here....
> Not having a dig, just sayin I'm not worth calling mr or sir.


LMFAO

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> was he the one who with katherine Hepburn was in the the African queen I like that movie a lot....


 And the Maltese Falcon Sam Spade.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Well guys watches came today thanks to laura at yomego, couple of quick group shots and full reviews to follow.
> 
> Ps thank god the changed the metal tins to the cardboard ones sooooo much better!!
> 
> ...


How does the Italian Diver feel? Does the strap feel softer than Lufty? or is it the same, but a different colour?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I preferred carry grant north by north west ...charade ...grrr ..Audrey Hepburn what a little darling breakfast at tiffany's (with geogre pepard the bloke out of the A-team) how to steal a million .. and the one were her dad a chuffer Sabina was it love black and white moves....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> How does the Italian Diver feel? Does the strap feel softer than Lufty? or is it the same, but a different colour?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Exactly the same strap as the lufty, minus the rivets and its a really nice tan colour

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sorry I will get back to watches lol .. can we please have some close up's of the Russian one pretty please lol ...


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Well guys watches came today thanks to laura at yomego, couple of quick group shots and full reviews to follow.
> Ps thank god the changed the metal tins to the cardboard ones sooooo much better!!
> oh and the italian diver is a peach!!!
> chico


closeups of the russian & italian please - very interested in them when eventually hit the shelves. Thanks


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

italian diver pics will be up directly


chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have old Vietnam magazines somewhere in the black hole oops I mean the loft perhaps I could browse through if and when I find them there could some pictures of G Is wearing gs watches .If I remember the magazines came out late 70s early 80s See if I can find them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sounds good smeagal those loft's are a gold mine lol ....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Issue 5 - Italian diver (1940's)

44mm case, 48mm with crown
53mm lug 2 lug
24mm lugs
tan leather stap
black dial with green numerals
silver hands
basic lume on hands

Well what a stunner the italian diver is, perfectly finished polished case, clean clear beautiful sandwich style black dial and a lovely tan leather strap. a tad heavier than the lufty, its based on a panerai luminor case and it sits awesome on the wrist, makes me want a pam homage even more now!!! imho its the best of the bunch so far, not took it off yet!!! well thats the basics covered here's the eye candy!!!

























































































































chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

great pics I was not overly keen on this one but she just mite change my mind...lol... I see we have the lovely metal case hmmmm. o well we can not have everything we want ... life would be dull... nice pic's chico do you feel honour to have the first five .....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Chico, 
I am staggered that is a £9.99 watch!

That is stunning to look at as well as stunning value!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> great pics I was not overly keen on this one but she just mite change my mind...lol... I see we have the lovely metal case hmmmm. o well we can not have everything we want ... life would be dull... nice pic's chico do you feel honour to have the first five .....


Its a peach this one!! i'm gonni ask about the deal with the metal tins although kevin said that these are trial editions and that current models come with the better card box.

yeah its nice having the first 5!!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Is it just me on closeup the second hand looks as if it spirrals on magnifiction or is it my phone,watch looks great only a tenner


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I would prefer the card because of having the first two in them so the collection would look wrong in to different case.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I want the Russian one I want the Russian one lol come on chico lol....hurry up lol only kidding when your ready....


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chico - thanks for great pics on the italian diver - looks fantastic.
Any chance of similar for the Russian 'tank vostok' ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Nearly a 100 pages looks good and I am waiting for the sub I hope it does not sink without a trace excuse the pun


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Nearly 3 weeks and im still waiting for the damn US infantry one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well that should be a hundred pages and I'm going to try and nick the 1000 comment slot (bad laugh etc etc ) see if you can stop me hehe ....


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> grrr he beat me to the 100 pages grrr moooman .. lol


<3


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Kevinw said:


> Chico,
> I am staggered that is a £9.99 watch!
> 
> That is stunning to look at as well as stunning value!
> ...


Yeah kevin it is a thing of beauty for a tenner!! will be picking up another one!

vostok & sbs probs the morra.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

grrr he beat me to the 100 pages grrr moooman .. lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

that's a shame chico I was hoping to see the Russian today owell


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have got nothing to say I just seeing if this is the 1000 comment ...lol..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

What is the strap size


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

1000

edit: Ah dammit, so close.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how about now ...


gotcha .... lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I give up who's it going to be .... 


duh.. me yip dat's who


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The Italian diver is nicer than the lufty??? How could any genuine watch lover not want this collection? 

Just gets better accused
And better 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

you cheeted


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Blasted predictive text lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

you cheated thats how you did it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

gotcha ... moooman ...it's a lovely watch but for a dive watch I like to see bezels-chapter rings- and rubber ... I mean don't get me wrong its fine looking thing and yes I will be getting my regular two copies and would be happy to have her on my arm .....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey moooman try and beat me to the 2000 spot mate ...well least you topped the 100 page one out of two ant bad....lol


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> gotcha ... moooman ...it's a lovely watch but for a dive watch I like to see bezels-chapter rings- and rubber ... I mean don't get me wrong its fine looking thing and yes I will be getting my regular two copies and would be happy to have her on my arm .....


Nah, i wasnt looking for the US one to be a potential dive watch, I was hoping for the SBS one to deliver for that . Its just that I ordered the `nam watch literally the day after they were released, and still haven't got it. Even with my progressively more annoyed emails to eaglemoss.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey moooman try and beat me to the 2000 spot mate ...well least you topped the 100 page one out of two ant bad....lol


I'll do my best


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok the 1000 post hit and this still isn't sticky?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Staffyman (Mar 11, 2014)

New here just now but i have a question for the true collectors i am collecting the MWC as we all know there are 80 plus watches what is the best way to deal with the batteries asking because i dont know if watch batteries can end up leaking like normal ones over time 

No good collecting if they get ruined by leaking batteries 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

I think generally (And this goes for all batteries tbh) , try and stick to name brands.
Its the cheap crap that ruins your electronics... or your watches as the case may be.


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Always loved watches.
> 
> Other passions are motorbikes and guitars.
> 
> ...


What do you drive?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I would say if the watch box is open I would personally remove battery from watch.... if am storing it because I would replace any way... if I had not use the watch in some time.... with these being collected seal I think it's cross your finger's and hope...



o yes WELCOME to mwc thread ..duh bit slow there ....but hello all the same


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

AdamOSullivan said:


> What do you drive?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


94 Fireblade 









Sorry for going off topic, but can't resist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Chico, thanks for the Panini/Pizza photos. Stunning. I have felt from day one that would be THE watch to have. Yours shots just proved it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm loving the bike tho a bit to much machine for me I bet it's to tempting to open her up ....kev...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Issue 4 - Russian military (1980's)

48mm case, 52mm with crown
53mm lug 2 lug
22mm lugs
black dial with green numerals
silver hands
basic lume on hands
black canvas strap

nice clean well finished case, red & black bezel accents perfectly painted, green on black dial with the red star and tank image, black canvas strap with metal grommets (one of which fell out first time!!) really dont like these nylon style straps and will be getting nato's on them, worlds apart from the leather straps!!!! nice looking watch that will need to grow on me as its not a style that floats my boat, unlike the italian diver! but nice clean finish again (bar the strap!!)

























































































chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> I'm loving the bike tho a bit to much machine for me I bet it's to tempting to open her up ....kev...


It gets it's hoop kicked on a regular basis!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

appreciate that chico do you think on some of the watch the moneys spent on the case and movement then what's left buy's the strap this is an observation not a complaint... if anything I would prefer it because I did change the straps on the other two one to rubber and one to treated leather with a cuff ...you take up photography you are not doing to bad with the pics so cheer's mate for putting them up tonight....


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> 94 Fireblade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I drive a XR 125 (until I get more money) my dad drives a 06 Fireblade.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im starting to think I got a dud......


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol....kev


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice pics Chico!

Love the look of that ruskie, but I agree wholeheartedly that the nylon straps are rubbish.
I'm seeing me buying some nato's!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Blanchy, how on earth are you killing your watches? Beginning to think you need an _armoured _watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well blanchy I hate to say it I have worked in q.c you can't get 100% in anything so some one ha to have 9.99% one guess it was you ..it's sucks but least you can look at it on wruw anytime you want lol...on serious I would be asking for a replacement one straight away with one throw in (well place in we don't throw watches around here) try it you have nothing to lose....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Blanchy, is the strap busted or just the spring bar?
If its the springbar I can send you a spare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

To be honest this doesnt affect my view on the collection at all I've worn the lufty a lot more and ita still perfect. I'll send them a message and see what they say


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Blanchy, is the strap busted or just the spring bar?
> If its the springbar I can send you a spare
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks kevin its just the springbar but it doesnt look broken?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

blanchy said:


> Thanks kevin its just the springbar but it doesnt look broken?


Not a prob, I haven't had a chance to get to the post office yet, so I'll bung a spare in with the prize watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I suggest use the next size up springbar make it a tighter fit...


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Not a prob, I haven't had a chance to get to the post office yet, so I'll bung a spare in with the prize watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks kevin your too kind


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

even tho I love this watch fanty ..the one you are getting from kev is way better so silver lining time .. see all things work out for the greater good....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> appreciate that chico do you think on some of the watch the moneys spent on the case and movement then what's left buy's the strap this is an observation not a complaint... if anything I would prefer it because I did change the straps on the other two one to rubber and one to treated leather with a cuff ...you take up photography you are not doing to bad with the pics so cheer's mate for putting them up tonight....


No worries mate glad u liked them, the canvas/nylon style straps let there watches down they seem like an after thought whereas the two leather strap watches are the best so far.

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Was watching dci Banks I like the Russian watch I am going to look on eBay and see what going rate is for autos


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I can only speak of the lufty (as not have the pizza grrr chico) but as the design I would of thought would not have cost as much as some maybe subby(still waiting all most patiently for) so leather for lufty ...and canvass for subby this is just my observation ....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Kevinw said:


> Nice pics Chico!
> 
> Love the look of that ruskie, but I agree wholeheartedly that the nylon straps are rubbish.
> I'm seeing me buying some nato's!
> ...


cheers kevin, blanchy's pic show that they need to look at these straps and come up with something better!! yeah i can see a nice black & red nato on the ruskie

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At the moment I am wearing James Bond Nato strap on my Westend Watch co Auto and looks ok Will be sending off for some Nato straps very soon


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome pictures Chico! (Did I miss the Italian Divers a few pages back?)

Edit: Just saw it, awesome!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

OOOOOOH ...the Italian watch looks better than I expected ! Cant wait for that issue to be released .

On a different note, like others have done I have swapped the strap on my "rambo" for a black NATO ....and boy it looks even better now .
For those who are interested in doing the same I would recommend doing a search under "20mm Luxury Fashion Army Military Nylon Sport Watch Band" on ebay* , I got my replacement NATO strap for under £3.00 and I couldnt be happier with it .Believe it or not my better half when she got home just happened to mention that whilst she was out shopping earlier today she noticed that my local WH-Smiths had several copies of issue no1 still on the racks and she "nearly" bought them but thought better of it .......sheesh lol I could have made a profit on those reselling them on the 'bay lol .

(* Please note I am in no way associated with any of the sellers on ebay of the NATO straps )


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Letchy said:


> Awesome pictures Chico! (Did I miss the Italian Divers a few pages back?)


cheers, yeah you did!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got to sit with her in doors for a while so on the phone what are the lug size's of recent oops went back and checked sorry

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I want word with you shaggy it's looks like you have got me hook on another thread ....wruw...lol..am liking it a lot I mite even wear my only bling bling watch tomorrow and take a pic of it and ...I'm loving ohdark30 evening wear ( if you are wondering what I mean tae a look Thread: WRUW Tuesday 11th of March 2014) I want one he will have to tell me all about it...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

say again smeagal mate I did not quite get that...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I want word with you shaggy it's looks like you have got me hook on another thread ....wruw...lol..am liking it a lot I mite even wear my only bling bling watch tomorrow and take a pic of it and ...I'm loving ohdark30 evening wear ( if you are wondering what I mean tae a look Thread: WRUW Tuesday 11th of March 2014) I want one he will have to tell me all about it...


Go for it mate. I think I might even bust out my Orient Ray tomorrow.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I was wanting the lug sizes then l remembered that they were given with the. Pictures 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm loving the pix of the new watches 4 & 5, these watches just keep getting better! 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well it's an accurist not a lot of people like them but love their early stuff I pick one up in a junk shop for£3.50.... you could hardly see its face how dirty it was did not know what make it was..... till I took it home strip clean it and put it back together and it was lovey white face 3 sub-dial and I think date watch I could not believe it was the same watch all it took was a good hour and 3 and half quid for a great watch talk about affordable lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

gotcha smeagal...hows the cat tonight hope he's not buying to many watches..lol..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

care to give a sneak pre-view shaggy I think I know it but not very sure.....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Cats sleeping its a Cornish Rex he just likes following the curser I have not even looked on eBay recently for vintage watches I am hooked here.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Accurist at all.

Have you seen their new range of vintage style watches? Very nice and inexpensive as well.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> care to give a sneak pre-view shaggy I think I know it but not very sure.....


12 more minutes to go, patience Sir, patience...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I mite put the bling bling one on tomorrow and the save one on day after then... funny thing happen early I was hunting through my cupboard looking for a loaf of bread when I see a small plain white box ....so i thought wtf and when I opened it.... it was a Timex I have been searching for like weeks feck now's how it end up in there wasn't me I'm sure lol ...crazy...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

good good smeagal ....so u like the pizza I'm all over the putin.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol shaggy I will have to do mine in morning two dark now I can hardly see the keyboard as it is....


and four mins now...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

your late shaggy mate I'm a looking but not seeing....hmmmmm....lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> your late shaggy mate I'm a looking but not seeing....hmmmmm....lol


It's up now mate, Orient Ray on a vintage style rubber strap. Fantastic watch for the money, if you like the MWC Subby this would blow your head off!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Issue 4 - Russian military (1980's)
> 
> 48mm case, 52mm with crown
> 53mm lug 2 lug
> ...


While I'm going to get this, I'm not keen on this one, looks a little cheap to me :-(


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Seeing as you can get an authentic Komandirskie or Amphibia from around maybe £30 it's hard to recommend this one if people are just picking and choosing their issues.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Seeing as you can get an authentic Komandirskie or Amphibia from around maybe £30 it's hard to recommend this one if people are just picking and choosing their issues.


haha! I think this is what ruined it for me, they are so much better even at x3 the price!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the authentic Komandirskie or Amphibia are a good price....yeah they are.... but as everyone seems to like them it would to be terrible to miss them out of a MILITARY WATCH COLLECTION ... it's a given in the title lol..would some of us ...complain if it was not include yes probable... yes i would (but then again I'm a moaning ol bugger ) so what can they do with a tenner watch maybe they used some of it's money on the pizza....hmmmmm...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Chico, thanks for the Panini/Pizza photos. Stunning. I have felt from day one that would be THE watch to have. Yours shots just proved it.


cheers bud, its stunning!!!

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

pepperami said:


> haha! I think this is what ruined it for me, they are so much better even at x3 the price!


True, but then, there are always going to be a couple of originals where the price is much more affordable than others. I like the Ruskie and may even buy an original too.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi de Hi, MWCers!
Great write up of the Putin, chico!
Fyi folks, the real Amphibias/Komandirskies have rotating bezels and come in a mind-splitting variety of designs
Eye candy:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-amphibias-491664.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-lets-see-them-791366.html


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

The Russian is the only one of the ones seen so far that I'm not a fan of. Doesn't bother me that the original is not much more just not really a fan of the style. We'll see if it grows on me in time though!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The more I see of the Putin, the more I like it. It's no Italian Diver, though . . . . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am still going to get as many of these watches as possible at least with quartz they will keep the time 2 of my old watches. Have died on me.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to work now check in tonight have nice day folks.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

have a good day smeagal mate....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

I really like the Putin.......

I am strange

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

Issue 3 and the binder arrived in the post today! So, despite Eaglemoss saying there would be a delay there wasn't one in the end. I think the subby is my favourite so far.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know the date issue 1 was release so I can fill in the warranty, I can't remember lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it was a week before the 28/02 it inspired me to join and chat on here ..but I could be wrong...usually am.....
..I think it was the day this thread started....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi de Hi, MWCers!
> Great write up of the Putin, chico!
> Fyi folks, the real Amphibias/Komandirskies have rotating bezels and come in a mind-splitting variety of designs
> Eye candy:
> ...


Seems you have been bitten by the MWC- thread bug Ohdark, you finally came into the light hehehe!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think it was a week before the 28/02 it inspired me to join and chat on here ..but I could be wrong...usually am.....
> ..I think it was the day this thread started....


Thank you, all done lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers, pepperami!
May just nip out to Smiths..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Something has just occurred (only occurred to me that there is 2 c's and 2 r's in occurred) to me, if the current 6 watches are almost gone, Eaglemoss may issue pics of the next 6, that will garner another 3 months of anticipation and nickname debates!

This thread is going to be huge, almost 1100 posts for the 1st 3 watches!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I did not realize my shop is supplied by smith.. because when I went in early...( I was hoping because they have there delivery on a Tuesday it mite be in).. that was until she phone to check her order with..unless the bloke on the phone name was smith..hehe (over heard that they say it's still 20th it's out...)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

McColls told me this morning they're expecting them in tonight/tomorrow morning for on the shelves tomorrow.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> Does anyone know the date issue 1 was release so I can fill in the warranty, I can't remember lol


Issue one hit the shops Tuesday 18th Feb to Thursday 20th Feb.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I know its weird the other shop ( I got two that do it -you can never be to careful...) which is like about a mile in the other direction said his deliver is Thursday so good chance it's then he seem more inform could be down to suppliers...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

All this talk of subby's and divers has reminded me of my grail, maybe not appropriate for the affordable forum but I think you guys would appreciate this beautiful diver


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> All this talk of subby's and divers has reminded me of my grail, maybe not appropriate for the affordable forum but I think you guys would appreciate this beautiful diver


 want it....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> want it....


Want the salary you'd need.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Want the salary you'd need.


 ..lol...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

How come so many of you are on here during the day? Doesn't anyone work?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Skiving!

That's the beauty of smart phones!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Skiving!
> 
> That's the beauty of smart phones!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 maybe Skype .... lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ahh.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm on my way to work now, 40 miles: sigh

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> All this talk of subby's and divers has reminded me of my grail, maybe not appropriate for the affordable forum but I think you guys would appreciate this beautiful diver


Pictures of Sumo's and MM's are always welcome here mate.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I got a navy nato strap for my subby so thought I'd show it off 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the more I look at that subby the more I get jealous lol... the amount of walking i'm doing trying to get these watch it's amazing it must have been like a 3 mile round trip I think by issue 10 you can call me arnie (i'll be back) ...hehe


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the more I look at that subby the more I get jealous lol... the amount of walking i'm doing trying to get these watch it's amazing it must have been like a 3 mile round trip I think by issue 10 you can call me arnie (i'll be back) ...hehe


Lol. Just think, if you subscribe. . . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I got a navy nato strap for my subby so thought I'd show it off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats exactly what il be doing!!!

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I just counted up 19 likes for Lufty and I on WRUW today!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Lol. Just think, if you subscribe. . . . .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 i'll be a couch potato ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I just counted up 19 likes for Lufty and I on WRUW today!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 and ya beat me to it..grrr...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Issue 3 - British SBS (1970's)

40mm case, 42mm with crown
48mm lug 2 lug
20mm lugs
non-rotating navy blue bezel
navy blue dial with green applied hour markers
silver hands
basic lume on hands
blue canvas strap

Nice looking homage to the famous rolex submariner, with dark navy blue dial and green applied hour markers, the brushed finish on the case is ok but not anywhere near as well finished as the italian diver, blue bezel seems well finished but does not rotate, it was asking a lot at the price!! iv said enough about the canvas straps!!!! sharkyfisher's pic on the blue nato is the way to go, i had it on beige & black nato's and it looks great with either, will maybe get the sbs nato for it! overall a nice looking watch but an even better looking one on a new strap!!









































































chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Issue 3 - British SBS (1970's)
> 
> 40mm case, 42mm with crown
> 48mm lug 2 lug
> ...


 that's what I like ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Friday can't come quick enough, I've never known 2 weeks to go so slowly


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Something has just occurred (only occurred to me that there is 2 c's and 2 r's in occurred) to me, if the current 6 watches are almost gone, Eaglemoss may issue pics of the next 6, that will garner another 3 months of anticipation and nickname debates!
> 
> This thread is going to be huge, almost 1100 posts for the 1st 3 watches!


They told me they'll have the list next week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I must be the only person that doesn't like the look of the sbs


----------



## Bolo123 (Mar 10, 2014)

My watches came today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

In addition to Chico's review of the SBS, do remember the strap will *not *have the metal grommets in his pictures.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> I think I must be the only person that doesn't like the look of the sbs


Nope, I can't stand it either but only getting it because I'm collecting the lot.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Just checked Asda (out of hope!)

Not yet.........

I want my SBS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok, now EM is starting to p*ss me off. I've seen countless people get their watches in the mail (Including the US one) on this thread. I ordered mine literally the day after they were released, and 3 weeks later its still not here.

Why is this happening guys


----------



## Bolo123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Ok, now EM is starting to p*ss me off. I've seen countless people get their watches in the mail (Including the US one) on this thread. I ordered mine literally the day after they were released, and 3 weeks later its still not here.
> 
> Why is this happening guys


I gave them a Facebook message asking politely if they had any information about my delivery, they told me they were shipped Monday, came today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Really? 

Hm. I guess yet another email is required.


----------



## Bolo123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, just sent them a private message on the Eaglemoss Military page last night, they had got back to me by lunch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Really?
> 
> Hm. I guess yet another email is required.


 I think you need to step it up and call them? have they taken the money yet ...wondering if your sub was missed.... they don't know anything about It ...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

COMPETITION TIME!

I have a rather beautiful strap here, thick leather with white stitching

As modelled here by my Rambo
(and looking rather stunning!)



















Now I may have mentioned I have silly big wrists (81/2") and this is just a smite small for me.
It's brand new and good to go, and as you can see looks amazing on the Rambo!

If you want it here's the competition...

Submit a photo of any of the MWC watches, the subject of the photo to be what your chosen watch means to you (open to interpretation)

The quality of the photo won't be judged, just how you represent your watch.

If you want to enter, just post 
COMP ENTRY

Then your pic.

Entry closes on Friday 21st,

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice idea Kev. Let me know when the prize is the Pizza!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Nice idea Kev. Let me know when the prize is the Pizza!


Oh I'm keeping my watches....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oh I'm keeping my watches....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ...let me know when it's a vostok....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Good grief!

My generosity holds no bounds!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

special if it this model...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> special if it this model...


Stone me that is nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I said it yesterday but no one picked up on it, is there any intrinsic difference between the EM Vostok and traditional ones? That offset crown is making me wonder if they strayed too far.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Another competition kev? I'll let someone else win this one lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Stone me that is nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...yeah my screen-saver now ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I said it yesterday but no one picked up on it, is there any intrinsic difference between the EM Vostok and traditional ones? That offset crown is making me wonder if they strayed too far.


......

Re: Military watches collection magazine the authentic Komandirskie or Amphibia are a good price....yeah they are.... but as everyone seems to like them it would to be terrible to miss them out of a MILITARY WATCH COLLECTION ... it's a given in the title lol..would some of us ...complain if it was not include yes probable... yes i would (but then again I'm a moaning ol bugger ) so what can they do with a tenner watch maybe they used some of it's money on the pizza....hmmmmm...
​
.. I still think what I said this morning is true..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> ...yeah my screen-saver now ....


PM'd ya


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> ......
> 
> Re: Military watches collection magazine the authentic Komandirskie or Amphibia are a good price....yeah they are.... but as everyone seems to like them it would to be terrible to miss them out of a MILITARY WATCH COLLECTION ... it's a given in the title lol..would some of us ...complain if it was not include yes probable... yes i would (but then again I'm a moaning ol bugger ) so what can they do with a tenner watch maybe they used some of it's money on the pizza....hmmmmm...
> ​
> .. I still think what I said this morning is true..


What I was getting at is, that offset crown. Have they strayed too far from the original? I didn't think any Vostoks had offset crowns. Just looks odd.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

nice chrono looks good you may convert me yet put I will have to see the pizza to forsake my love of Russian watches...(smiles)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> What I was getting at is, that offset crown. Have they strayed too far from the original? I didn't think any Vostoks had offset crowns. Just looks odd.


 I think was trying to fake the bezel setting it of centre make you think it rotates...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeh, I saw that on ebay and thought I gotta get me one of those. It's big, shiny and *very *close to the original. Only about a tenth of one percent of the original's price.....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> I said it yesterday but no one picked up on it, is there any intrinsic difference between the EM Vostok and traditional ones? That offset crown is making me wonder if they strayed too far.


Yes, there is quite a difference between the real Vostoks and the MWC ones.

The real Vostok Amphibias (and Komandirskies also I'm pretty sure)
are actual functioning dive watches, you could go swimming in them or even scuba diving no problem. The MWC may well be water resistant but it isn't a watch to swim in.

The Bezels also rotate, the MWC one doesn't.

The crown screws down and is at the 3 o'clock position, the MWC probably just pushes in and is on a different position

The movements are automatic mechanical ones as opposed to the MWC ones which are quartz.

And lastly the real Amphibias are made from solid stainless steel. I believe the Komandirskies are plated brass (the MWC one is also plated, not sure if bronze though).

I've said it before but seeing as you can pick up a real Vostok from £30 there is no doubt that the real ones are infinitely better value than the £10 MWC. By all means buy one to complete your collection but the real Vostoks are true dive watches and will absolutely destroy what you get from MWC in comparison.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, I saw that on ebay and thought I gotta get me one of those. It's big, shiny and *very *close to the original. Only about a tenth of one percent of the original's price.....


is that an infantry one I have seen them around they are nice mate.. I think I might share my love to include them...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The vostoks are also mechanical not quartz.
Naturally the original is best but the MWC is still a cracking addition!

Here's another beauty,
The Raketa radio room, made for Russian submariners, it features a 24hr dial with on/off work shift markers. Absolutely stunning piece










I hope MWC do a rep, cos getting one of these is getting harder!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, there is quite a difference between the real Vostoks and the MWC ones.
> 
> The real Vostok Amphibias (and Komandirskies also I'm pretty sure)
> are actual functioning dive watches, you could go swimming in them or even scuba diving no problem. The MWC may well be water resistant but it isn't a watch to swim in.
> ...


 well..said.. but they did need to do one.... just maybe wished they had ask shaggy advice..(smiles).


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just reading back pages would like to get vostok but need a new Tablet as I sat on it whilst out with the grandkids,some very good posts today


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, you are definitely right there, it is such an important iconic watch they absolutely had to include it on their collection.

But this was always going to be the most difficult watch of them all simply because the original is such a classic and readily available at a rock bottom price. They were on a hiding to nothing with this one.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> What I was getting at is, that offset crown. Have they strayed too far from the original? I didn't think any Vostoks had offset crowns. Just looks odd.


There are some dirskies with the 2 o'clock crown, although all the modern ones come in the "star"/53 type case:







There is also Soviet made Tanker with a 2'oclock crown, just like the MWC:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Some Komandirskies were made with a 2 o'clock crown (the 330 case)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/got-itch-komandirskie-2-oclock-crown-655122.html








The Amphibia is a true dive watch in stainless steel with 20ATM (200m water resistance)
The Dirskie (Komandirskie = commander's) is 20m WR, good for normal land-based activities & people have swum in them. It is made of plated brass. 
Both have the Vostok 'wobbly crown', a clever way of preventing damage to the stem which feels quite odd when you try winding one for the first time. Vostok lume is not fantastic
I own both and they're cracking, capable watches that you won't see on many other wrists (unlike all the sub-alikes out there)
My only Amphibia (Russian forum Vostok 5/6 limited edition, 2013)








One of my Dirskies, Soviet, late 80s (with after-market bezel from zenitar)


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Am new to this forum but seen this thread since day one. As a novice am impressed by some of these watches, and the effort and quality of reviews/information.
Have put together a quick appendix of main reviews - maybe Chico can add to 1st post ? Hope it helps someone & thanks again to all contributors. |>

Issue 1 - US Infantry review - Chicolabronse
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528.html#post7409600

Issue 1 - US Infantry stripdown - Kevinw
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-4.html#post7428360

Issue 1 - US Infantry mechanism - Erolek
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-6.html#post7432751

Issue 1 - US Infantry water test - Kevinw
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-9.html#post7444057

Issue 1 - US Infantry on beige nato - Chicolabronse
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-79.html#post7500909

Issue 2 - Luftwaffe Pilot first look - KevinW
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-13.html#post7451891

Issue 2 - Luftwaffe Pilot review - Chicolabronse
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-14.html#post7452143

Issue 2 - Luftwaffe Pilot stripdown - Kevinw
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-14.html#post7454053

Issue 3 - British SBS 1970's first look - Letchy
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-40.html#post7486632

Issue 3 - British SBS 1970's review - etic
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-48.html#post7491565

Issue 3 - British SBS 1970's review - Chicolabronse
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-110.html#post7512158

Issue 4 - Russian Military 1980's review - Chicolabronse
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-102.html#post7508333

Issue 5 - Italian Diver 1940's - Chicolabronse
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-99.html#post7507983

Issue 1-5 - group shot - Chicolabronse
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-97.html#post7507607


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice work there jonmac!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Indeed, jonmac. Thank you for putting that together. If this thread is made sticky, that is the new number one post!

Also, it's good to see there were some Dirskies with the 2 o'clock crown. its not EM going a little OTT.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, you are definitely right there, it is such an important iconic watch they absolutely had to include it on their collection.
> 
> But this was always going to be the most difficult watch of them all simply because the original is such a classic and readily available at a rock bottom price. They were on a hiding to nothing with this one.


 ..too true ..do you think that's why they did it that way ... so it represent all parts of the Russians watches ..can't think which one of them has the crown at the five positon so they pick all the best bits and done one homage to them all...possible...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you can now understand why I have such a never-ending love affair with these watch.... every one complete different yet all are stunning beautiful in design... and great quality. my one tho it being a zim is different I have never had to do a thing to it in over 15 years of ownership could you say that about a modern mass produce hugo boss....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Very good compilation don't know how to" like " on phone

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Just as a side note to the Vostok discussion - I've recently ordered two Kmandirskies from eBay - hehe. One is a "ZAKAZ" (заказ мо ссср) which means "By order of the ministry of defense USSR", which should hopefully be arriving soon. I am looking for one more to add to that collection, that being a заказ Tankist 

On another more relevant note, I think I may need to buy a couple of Nato straps for the SBS and US infantry watches!

Edit: Smeagal, if you "click" on the post you want to like, there should be an options button(?) similar to the one of the top right of the app which would give you the option to. :-!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheers

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what type of watch after the Italian watch is it the one that is now made by swatch group.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Some Komandirskies were made with a 2 o'clock crown (the 330 case)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/got-itch-komandirskie-2-oclock-crown-655122.html
> 
> 
> ...


This thread has opened up a whole new world to me, where have these watches been all my life!


----------



## bj66 (Mar 12, 2014)

321322616459 check the item number on eBay. Good price. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Can anyone tell me what type of watch after the Italian watch is it the one that is now made by swatch group.
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 I think I know the one you mean i'm just looking in my history I'm sure I look at one the other day it's was on a brown strap ....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Can anyone tell me what type of watch after the Italian watch is it the one that is now made by swatch group.
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


It looks to me like a vintage Omega Seamaster 300.










http://chronomaddox.com/seamaster_3oo_a_history.html

MWC call theirs a 1960s French Seaman watch, and that link above shows that the Seamaster 300 was issued to the Royal Navy in 1969 so that would fit the timeframe.

You mentioned that it looked like a Swatch which would also fit because Omega are now part of the Swatch group and occasionally you do see some Swatch watches that are clearly directly influenced by items in the Omega back catalogue such as a couple of Speedmaster-ish Swatch models.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you sure you don't mean these from nautica....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I did not want to mention O word but I think you are right 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> I did not want to mention O word but I think you are right
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


What's wrong with the 'O' word? They've made some beautiful watches and still do. They are very highly respected on these forums.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> is that an infantry one I have seen them around they are nice mate.. I think I might share my love to include them...


No, they're Archive.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What's wrong with the 'O' word? They've made some beautiful watches and still do. They are very highly respected on these forums.


 lol hehe
omega omega ,,,lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, they're Archive.


 cool have not heard of them I will have to go look's....see....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> cool have not heard of them I will have to go look's....see....


PM'd ya with linky.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Its the watch that I want but cant afford 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Watch number six will have to do

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its the watch that I want but cant afford
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 but those lovely nautica's would only set you back £99. each a bargain....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Buying an Omega is optional. Buying the tuxedo that goes with it is mandatory....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Buying an Omega is optional. Buying the tuxedo that goes with it is mandatory....


 talking about that I saw a love .R. go for £800. on dickison real deal all what ever it's called...

p.s. Rolex...Rolex.. Rolex..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am most likely to buy rolox

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm sure I took them for watch addiction lol...


p.s I just had a amusing thought if we all get our subby's in 10 hour's (what Is the... what are you wearing thread going to look like if we all post our watches ..that would be a statement for mwc and a sight to be seen....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes I like looking at them I can only wish

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes I like looking at them I can only wish
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 yes I'm very tempted by them nautical and I'm not even in to the pizza lol I'm being tempted still..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Me neither.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Do you think the Nautica watches look like the Pizza? I don't really see any resemblance there myself...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Do you think the Nautica watches look like the Pizza? I don't really see any resemblance there myself...


 ...well the size the shape the 12-3-6-9 being the only numbers they are lume ...plain .classical look's.. they just smell pizza to me..

p.s I put up a couple of pics a page or so ago I mean these particular nautica


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Can anyone tell me what type of watch after the Italian watch is it the one that is now made by swatch group.
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


its based on a Panerai luminor

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Parnis do a nice Radiomir homage, either with the sandwich dial...








Or if that doesn't tempt you how about the California dial variety...









I've had a couple of these before, nice big chunky watches, lots of wrist presence. I wonder how big the Pizza is going to be?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Parnis do a nice Radiomir homage, either with the sandwich dial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the sizes are in the review shaggy.

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> its based on a Panerai luminor chico


Noooo. He said the watch "after the Italian watch." He's asking about the Froggy.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> its based on a Panerai luminor
> 
> chico


we ant hear much off you today..i bet you was playing with all those new watches ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> p.s I just had a amusing thought if we all get our subby's in 10 hour's (what Is the... what are you wearing thread going to look like if we all post our watches ..that would be a statement for mwc and a sight to be seen....


I'm up for that. Just hope the thousands of EM collectors don't all have the same idea.........


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> we ant hear much off you today..i bet you was playing with all those new watches ...


I bet he's drooled _all _over that Panini.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Noooo. He said the watch "after the Italian watch." He's asking about the Froggy.


 oh ..duh he the I think will say the foggy as well I know it starts se..but my spelling not great can we call it the goalie...lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I thought l was going on about Omega 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> I thought l was going on about Omega
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


You asked about the watch "after the Italian diver." The watch after the Italian Diver is the Froggy, (which is the Omega homage), but Chico told you it was the Panerai Luminor (which is actually the Italian diver).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Watch number six will have to do
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 I think that confused people..(smiles) maybe...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and your right it's look's great smeagal mate.. so how much damage did you do to your tablet ... if I had sat on mine it would be a laptop...lol..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

New one required it's not the first two so far in a year maybe that's why I am now into watches

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> New one required it's not the first two so far in a year maybe that's why I am now into watches
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 there easy to use....so much easy to drop in the toilet..hehe bit harded to do that with a i.b.m latop....
.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Is that why they called it a thinkpad

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Is that why they called it a thinkpad
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 well I do all my best thinking on the john....lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am going to read for a while before kip time check in tomorrow go to newsagents in the morning 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am going to read for a while before kip time check in tomorrow go to newsagents in the morning
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 cool mate..take it easy see you in the a.m


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Did I see right somewhere there is a Japanese.watch coming? 

Wonder if further on in the collection of they can avoid a G shock homage

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did I see right somewhere there is a Japanese.watch coming?
> 
> Wonder if further on in the collection of they can avoid a G shock homage
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 hope so not over keen on digital...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Did I see right somewhere there is a Japanese.watch coming?
> 
> Wonder if further on in the collection of they can avoid a G shock homage
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Could be a classic Seiko dive watch like Martin Sheen wore in Apocalypse Now...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Could be a classic Seiko dive watch like Martin Sheen wore in Apocalypse Now...


 don't remember that ..I was never interested in them ..got.a pic ...

p.s if it's what i just goggle dam that sexy... I have changed my mind....want it.. lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it's the one I showed you a day or two ago as your birth year watch...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I think someone is trying to pull a fast one! NEW BOXED REPLICA LIMITED 1940&apos;S LUFTWAFFE GERMAN PILOT WATCH | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

similar very these are the ones of goggle ...tell me they ant sexy....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think someone is trying to pull a fast one! NEW BOXED REPLICA LIMITED 1940&apos;S LUFTWAFFE GERMAN PILOT WATCH | eBay


 to right click on his name he's got the fanty as well....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> similar very these are the ones of goggle ...tell me they ant sexy....


That's the modern successor to it, the SKX007. Absolutely classic watch beloved on these forums. If you only ever get one watch that's the one to get. You can infinitely mod them out and customise them as well. You can pick them up brand new for about £120 if you find a good import source.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's the modern successor to it, the SKX007. Absolutely classic watch beloved on these forums. If you only ever get one watch that's the one to get. You can infinitely mod them out and customise them as well. You can pick them up brand new for about £120 if you find a good import source.


just having a look's..see...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just took this from my screen-saver ...you mean these...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think someone is trying to pull a fast one! NEW BOXED REPLICA LIMITED 1940&apos;S LUFTWAFFE GERMAN PILOT WATCH | eBay


Definitely. Problem is, the price he is looking for is closer to the £199 I saw another Lufty going for a few days back.
Emailed the seller, expecting he was taking the piss, and asked if his watch had Eaglemoss on the back.

Felt a right pillock when he emailed back and told me his watch is a Swiss mechanical and definitely *not *an EM......

Buyers buying the one in the link above might be fooled into thinking it's his, but at least now I can spot an EM Lufty from another, but joe public can't.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> just took this from my screen-saver ...you mean these...


Yeah, something along those lines. If they are going to have a Japanese watch in the collection it has to be a Seiko, I can't even think of anything else it could be.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what do you think of this watch and would you buy it...and if so how much ..am serious tempted.... it's from new...retailer...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well it certainly looks like he's used a photo of the EM one!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, something along those lines. If they are going to have a Japanese watch in the collection it has to be a Seiko, I can't even think of anything else it could be.


 sounds really good to me....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Could be a classic Seiko dive watch like Martin Sheen wore in Apocalypse Now...


Yes a nice one on a waffle strap, seen them on ebay for 7/800 quid

I think a digital watch will be a must in this collection? how can you do a military watch collection without one or 2 G shock type watches, be interesting to see their attempt?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well it certainly looks like he's used a photo of the EM one!


he quotes it is mechanical so may be a different firm did this but with manual winders ....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> what do you think of this watch and would you buy it...and if so how much ..am serious tempted.... it's from new...retailer...


How much have you seen it for? I think I saw it online for about £80 recently. It's not a bad retro looking watch, though you'll probably get a version of it in MWC at some point.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> How much have you seen it for? I think I saw it online for about £80 recently. It's not a bad retro looking watch, though you'll probably get a version of it in MWC at some point.


 95 retail walk in pay walk out wearing I hate waiting....

p.s lol they mite just do it...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Bulova Gents Military 96A102: Bulova: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

£75 for that Bulova here from Amazon and with free delivery. That's 20 notes to put towards your next watch...;-)

And there is a nice review of it here from Worn & Wound with lots of pictures. 
http://wornandwound.com/2011/08/08/review-bulova-96a102-commemorative-hack-watch/


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, something along those lines. If they are going to have a Japanese watch in the collection it has to be a Seiko, I can't even think of anything else it could be.


Citizen Chronomaster. b-)


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think someone is trying to pull a fast one! NEW BOXED REPLICA LIMITED 1940&apos;S LUFTWAFFE GERMAN PILOT WATCH | eBay


He's definitely pulling a fast one, and that's definitely a picture of an EM watch?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Bulova Gents Military 96A102: Bulova: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> £75 for that Bulova here from Amazon and with free delivery. That's 20 notes to put towards your next watch...;-)
> 
> ...


 cheer's shaggy that help a lot the free deliver is good ... norm about a tenner or so I was not to computer technos so lol I sill buy in retail lol (but also like to see who I'm buying from and someone I can easy get in contact with) like also to see close up what I'm getting and feel it..(the right one feels ...right if you know what I mean) so that secure feeling is worth the 20 pounds I feel ..but thank the review was a help it looks bigger then i thought so yeah I mite go a wondering and come home with a little darling

p.s they service watches... wear I'm thinking of so they always seem to do a better price when bought from them..in the first place in their service charge ...cheer's again shaggy that was thoughtful ..(smiles thinks good watchie their )...


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Is the SBS in the shops today guys, I'm in Chester at the mo, would love to pick one up before heading home


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it's like we hear about the rare spotted mongoose but you don't see them ...did you see the mwc in it's natural surrounding ( middle shelf next to trains ) or did you read it of facebook wee...


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll drop in to WH Smiths and take a look before heading north


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> I'll drop in to WH Smiths and take a look before heading north


 I'm going a walking I will shout out in a couple of hour's if they are...cheer's wee


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Chester WH smith have about ten luftys on the shelf they wernt there yesterday , no SBS though


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I phoned my smiths yesterday hoping to find an issue 1 collecting dust lol, no success there


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> Chester WH smith have about ten luftys on the shelf they wernt there yesterday , no SBS though


 lol I just found one lufty at a newsagent that's was not there Saturday ....weird but did not see subby .was tempted to buy but I think 3 is anoth don't you..lol...(weird thing is went hunting for subby - came home with a nice pair of card cufflinks..lol..) but no subby (sad face..then smile face look's at cufflinks) the wait continues ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Citizen Chronomaster. b-)


I think if we are going to get a chronometer it *wood* have to be an Irish watch


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

Just popped into the co-op I bought my first lufty from on my way home for lunch. No sub but a copy of the infantry watch that wasn't there last week... Random!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

etic said:


> Just popped into the co-op I bought my first lufty from on my way home for lunch. No sub but a copy of the infantry watch that wasn't there last week... Random!


What you think of the Lufty?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Citizen Chronomaster. b-)


Actually yes now that you mention it the Citizen Chromomaster is a classic iconic watch. Did it ever have any kind of connection to the military or services?


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What you think of the Lufty?


Funny you should mention that as it's gonna be worn out for the first time now! Wasn't a fan of it on the strap it came with, but I got in just before and the 24mm green nato I ordered for it had been delivered and I much prefer it on that. Might not be for everyone but most of my watches seem to end up on a nato at some point - I appreciate the simplicity of them. Makes it feel a little smaller on the wrist to me than it did when I tried it on with the leather.

Few lunchtime pics whilst I enjoy this bit of March sunshine we're having!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Edit - sorry accidentally posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Just been to Asda.........

Not a sausage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Eaglemoss must be supplying sausages too!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

will the sausage watch be nicknamed The Banger?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Eaglemoss must be supplying sausages too!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 silly bugger ..lol. made me laugh...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Oddly, there is a few luftys on the shelf.
The were not there yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I mite start collecting them I already have a hotdog one see...lol...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oddly, there is a few luftys on the shelf.
> The were not there yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 by the look of it they done a re-run of 1-2 ..


----------



## Bolo123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Rocking my Subby today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually yes now that you mention it the Citizen Chromomaster is a classic iconic watch. Did it ever have any kind of connection to the military or services?


Not that I know of, but what I do know is that my brain was misfiring when I typed that.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

looks like we all late to play today ... I bet we are all late because we stop off to look for subby's lol...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

That's me on way home on bus trying their wifi. 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol got board about an hour so I had an old 50p case ( I call It 50p because of the shape of it) so it's old and beat up so thought the lufty movement would look good in so took the lufty to pieces ..look good on the inside if not more so ..it was just a tad to large ..so clean it and pop it back a treat it was one of the easy to open and remove the winder ( lf anyone wants to do this follow the winder in to the movement you will see a small dimple pull out the winder like you are changing the time then gentle depress dimple and pull- you will need to depress again to locate it again when replacing it ) so loving the lufty ...



p.s. this is what she look's like from the back....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats about all I can do plus batteries and straps.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Not long now peeps, my newsagent opens at 7, 12 hours!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats about all I can do plus batteries and straps.


 lol ..trusty me I have busted loads learning and quartz ..they keep moving the release catch lol ..but still easier then mechanical .....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I tried this morning try again tomorrow I have his phone number perhaps i'll give him a call first.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Not long now peeps, my newsagent opens at 7, 12 hours!


 lol ..I cant wait till I strip her too lol..(mean the watch)..hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol ..trusty me I have busted loads learning and quartz ..they keep moving the release catch lol ..but still easier then mechanical .....


 I have 2 Mechanical watches a Delma lucerne not running and I would notdream of stripping them as Amnot so hot dexterity is not for me,ah well.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have 2 Mechanical watches a Delma lucerne not running and I would notdream of stripping them as Amnot so hot dexterity is not for me,ah well.


 snap got a rotary and my Russian I would not dream of trying on them... but one bought cheap from the car boot sale ..why the hell not .. lol.........only way to learn is to do .....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Guess what gave the lucerane a whack and its is working


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Guess what gave the lucerane a whack and its is working


 wonder if that would work on me brain (was going to say something else but I hear footsteps so better be good) ...ouch what was that for...hehe


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I sent EM a message about my broken rambo so now I'll just wait and see what they say


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I sent EM a message about my broken rambo so now I'll just wait and see what they say


finger cross for you mate ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Guess what gave the lucerane a whack and its is working


 which one is it I saw a great one the other day it was a retro looking diver...this one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes it is a diver from the sixties bad bezel very worn looks good with sub bezel like the mwcm it does not rotate now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes it is a diver from the sixties bad bezel very worn looks good with sub bezel like the mwcm it does not rotate now


 any thing like the one I put up in last comment...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yours looks more like my buler


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yours looks more like my buler


 lol ant mine yet mate ..but am working on it..(big smile) next year i'll be wearing it...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am going to try and put pictures on,will check back your old post.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so who thinks it going to be next week for subby


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Guess what no pictures yet hopeless

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Next week for sure

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Next week? Isn't it out tomorrow?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol glad i use my laptop but I found that post-image the best to use .. saw this and I thought of you and trying to put up pic lol ...care of some one on other wus thread ...so not my pic...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Next week? Isn't it out tomorrow?


 I ant got a clue so walking to shop each morning to check but look's like it was the 20th after all ....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

EM made a post on facebook saying due to high demand issue 3 will be ok sale 14th March????

Although I got a reply on FB and an email from EM saying 20th March, albeit before the facebook post from EM


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

You are right a dead horse 



Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk a dead horse


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> EM made a post on facebook saying due to high demand issue 3 will be ok sale 14th March????
> 
> Although I got a reply on FB and an email from EM saying 20th March, albeit before the facebook post from EM


 well i will be taking a walk in the morning to check finger's crossed ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I,ll drive

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Keeping up with this thread is a full time job!

SBS tomorrow? Hope so!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You are right a dead horse
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk a dead horse


 tell you what I hate giving up on things so Saturday afternoon we will have another go.... if you want.... I have still got them diagrams I made and we will kick it ok.. mate ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Keeping up with this thread is a full time job!
> 
> SBS tomorrow? Hope so!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 but fun...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am working sat sun home by 4.30 had long weekend last week 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am working sat sun home by 4.30 had long weekend last week
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 any time sat aft 5-6 pm not fussed if anything like last week I will be on here all-night (full-time addiction or what).... so when every suits you ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Any time after 5that would be great 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cool know worry's mate...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheers

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys I was just reading a thread on which arm you wear your watch on .and I thought who wear's there watch with the face pointing in towards the body... I do but have not seen it at all on wruw so is it just me ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Years ago some people wore their watches. On the right wrist because of electric static or amI wrong

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Electronic impulse's from the brain go down left side as if your heart is wonky like mine its always the left side 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Years ago some people wore their watches. On the right wrist because of electric static or amI wrong
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 well I thought if you was right handed you worn it left and vice verse but I wear it so the watch face is on the inside of the wrist if u see...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys I was just reading a thread on which arm you wear your watch on .and I thought who wear's there watch with the face pointing in towards the body... I do but have not seen it at all on wruw so is it just me ?


My father in law does that. I think it's much more common in people of that generation, guys in their late 50s and up.

I always assumed it was perhaps a military or outdoors things.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My father in law does that. I think it's much more common in people of that generation, guys in their late 50s and up.


 interesting but am only 38 so ... my dad wears it out so I have not got it from him...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yes that sort of rings bells the military thing maybe less chance of it flashing in moonlight or some thing..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

clocked it just goggle it and theirs an old watchuseek thread and it mention divers doing it and when I was young I took lessons for a while I must have pick it up then .....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I must have been dreaming 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I must have been dreaming
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 well the body runs electric charge had a friend who could now wear battery watches because they stop going all the time ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Time to read good night.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Time to read good night.
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 yeah it's a bit quite tonight I splitting to ...take it easy mate...see you in the a.m.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys I was just reading a thread on which arm you wear your watch on .and I thought who wear's there watch with the face pointing in towards the body... I do but have not seen it at all on wruw so is it just me ?


I wear my watch with the face on the underside of my wrist and have done for the past 20+ years , I got very tired when I was younger of scratching the face of my watches when I wore them in the "normal" manner everytime I had to try and fix something at the roadside on my mini ( both due to it being a mini and the fact that the slightest hint of rain and I would have engine problems and due to the engine bay being so small ) . Since then I have found that my watches dont get as scratched and so have kept doing it .

There is a military "precedent" for wearing a watch in that manner , and as others have said it has got something to do with stopping the glass reflecting any light and giving away a soldiers position . Not only that but if you think about it when a soldier is holding their rifle with both hands in readiness, they do not need to remove their hand to turn their wrist to look at the time , by wearing the watch with the face on the underside of the wrist they can glance at the time without having to let go .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I wear my watch with the face on the underside of my wrist and have done for the past 20+ years , I got very tired when I was younger of scratching the face of my watches when I wore them in the "normal" manner everytime I had to try and fix something at the roadside on my mini ( both due to it being a mini and the fact that the slightest hint of rain and I would have engine problems and due to the engine bay being so small ) . Since then I have found that my watches dont get as scratched and so have kept doing it .
> 
> There is a military "precedent" for wearing a watch in that manner , and as others have said it has got something to do with stopping the glass reflecting any light and giving away a soldiers position . Not only that but if you think about it when a soldier is holding their rifle with both hands in readiness, they do not need to remove their hand to turn their wrist to look at the time , by wearing the watch with the face on the underside of the wrist they can glance at the time without having to let go .


 very helpful dalliance ... had never thought before about it ...I just do it ....so does anyone else do any different with theirs..(lol..keep it clean..) .....


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

My mum wears hers on the inside of her wrist - she's in her 70s now
I had a phase of doing it to cut down on scratches etc, but it's easier to see on the outside so I went back to that way
Cheers, dalliance! We forget now just how often cars used to break down, temperamental electrics in damp weather etc


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> My mum wears hers on the inside of her wrist - she's in her 70s now
> I had a phase of doing it to cut down on scratches etc, but it's easier to see on the outside so I went back to that way
> Cheers, dalliance! We forget now just how often cars used to break down, temperamental electrics in damp weather etc


 morning ohdark (and oh dark mom)... so ...cool glad ant the only one .. it was a bit quite on hear last night... I think we must all have gone to bed early so we could get subby sooner lol...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning, itmw!
Will be on a trawl of newsagents again today - didn't find any MWCs yesterday. Any tips on who's stocking it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning, itmw!
> Will be on a trawl of newsagents again today - didn't find any MWCs yesterday. Any tips on who's stocking it?


 well I think more place are doing them this time because 1-2 is popping up every were.. I will tell you a secret (but don't tell any one .hehe) I get mine from my local nisa but asda apparently is good to go now from what I have read here...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers, i!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, i!


 I see your a zim fan to very nice mate..


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks! They're often overlooked behind the likes of Vostok and Raketa, but they made some very cool stuff








Like this one I got for a mate's 40th


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks! They're often overlooked behind the likes of Vostok and Raketa, but they made some very cool stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very classic... if you can lend it to me when I get my tux back from the pawnbrokers it would like great when I am in court lol.... is only joking)..p.s that's joining my screen -saver list....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Issue 3 is on the shelves peeps. Picked mine up about 10 mins ago 😃


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Rock n roll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Late from suppliers

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Strolled into my newsagent expecting the shelf to be overflowing with these today. None. Walked to counter to enquire " have you got MWC? " spying one solitary copy behind the counter I breathed a sigh " Oh I see you have got it. She responded " Sorry sir that one was ordered in advance, its the only one we have" . 
But I had asked my wife earlier in the week to check if it could be kept behind counter. She had spoken to an underling, albeit a 60yr old Barbie clone who had said she would pass the request on. 
Then she asked what name was it? I responded with my name, ("the namesh Covert, Foxsh Covert") ).she checked to see the sticker on the magazine. They match. Woohoo that subby is mine and all further copies of MWC will be ordered in. 
Im not surpised they only ordered one in. If these small local agents dont get visited in favour of the supermarkets then they wont be able to survive. They still had two Luftys on Monday. It looks like im the only collector of these in my small town and they wont be appearing on the shelves here again. 
So if you want it, get friendly and ask your local agent cos tesco/asda/morrison et al aint gonna tell you if/when they cant be assed stocking them any more.

Cardboard box with watch and no grommits on strap. Strap is very small so will need changing. Think im gonna put this on a steel braclet


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll b heading to my local WH Smith this morning, here's hoping they have it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

No subby in my local shop this morning!!


chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Heading to Asda right now......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Issue 3 is on the shelves peeps. Picked mine up about 10 mins ago 


 grr. not at mine I will have to go to town (don't mind it gives me a chance to pick up the bulova) . any excuse works don't it....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe the subby is going to be in short supply if not all shops received it, today is the release date. My newsagents which is a big martins or mc colls can't remember. They don't put mwc on the shelf, I've had to ask for every issue so far because they keep them out the back. The manager asked the guy to bring 1 copy ONLY to front desk, popular we know but short supply?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

My local Asda has no Subby!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe I've been lucky?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Whsmiths Sheffield crystal peaks has lashings of subbys, even the no name newsagents has a few!

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

I got mine through subscription, I'm curious if anywhere around here is going to stock Issue 3 though. Seems I was lucky to get Issue 1 when I did, I saw Issue 2 at a few places then it disappeared completely.


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

None in local newsagent will try WH at lunchtime


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I suppose it is supply and demand

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to try W. H S in the city and also hope for my newsagents.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

> I suppose it is supply and demand


Those dinosaur and railway collection things can't be selling that well as they're all I ever see on the shelves!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

10:27 Watch Change.

In honour of all those finding Subby's. I'm putting mine on too.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeeha!
I've joined the SBS (watchalike wearers' club)!
















Very nice for ten quid.
Now, ten seconds to zero hour!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

oh boy's ....
p.s and mine I tell ya mine ..(sticks his tong out ..and goes of to try one on)...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I can see what everyone is saying about the straps. I've just tried mine on and it's on the first hole, I wouldn't say I've got big wrists that's for sure


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I can see what everyone is saying about the straps. I've just tried mine on and it's on the first hole, I wouldn't say I've got big wrists that's for sure


 snap but who among us was going to change the strap I have a silver mesh strap lying around that ace's for this .. mite be my watch of the day when I do swap it....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> snap but who among us was going to change the strap I have a silver mesh strap lying around that ace's for this .. mite be my watch of the day when I do swap it....


I don't wear them, they're for collection purposes only for me. They sit nice and tidy in my watch box but if I was wearing them is be on eBay for a navy blue NATO strap 😃


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

While I was in picking the subby up I ordered myself a second issue 1, one to wear as I really like that watch so that's 1 for the box and 1 for the wrist on a NATO strap 😃


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> While I was in picking the subby up I ordered myself a second issue 1, one to wear as I really like that watch so that's 1 for the box and 1 for the wrist on a NATO strap 


 ....snap .....


----------



## tomo_leeds (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi all , first post though been looking at thread since early on, got the SBS this morning from local newsagent. They have 5 or 6 on the shelf and there were 2 Luftys until yesterday , may have sale/returned those though. I've now got all three but had to get the Infantry one from Ebay for £8.99. All the watches ,so far, seem well made and good value for the money and as a few people have said I'll probably cherry pick after first 6 - 10 models.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

My newsagent had them in today. Either they sold out double quick, or they are now only getting them in for pre-ordered only, as there were none on the shelves.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Did the Sausages come in too?????

While I'm glad some of you guys got the subby and I didn't yet, I do have a sense of sadness for those who got it, you will never have that feeling of anticipation or the joy of actually getting it into your hands again! The chase is over guys, now all you have is the putin to anticipate :-(


Please don't see this as sour grapes, they wont be sour till tomorrow


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> The chase is over guys, now all you have is the putin to anticipate :-(


Ahh, but we have another 77 chases to come. Subscribers only have 38. 
Never mind, in between the chases we can play with the fruits of our waiting. Lots of exciting watches to come.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

No SBS yet, but did pick up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Ahh, but we have another 77 chases to come. Subscribers only have 38.
> Never mind, in between the chases we can play with the fruits of our waiting. Lots of exciting watches to come.


So we're all watch 'tarts'


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> No SBS yet, but did pick up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sizlze sizzle


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

I tried WH Smith, Asda and Morrisons, no joy, it doesn't seem to have arrived in my area, ill try again tomorrow, much sadness


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Out for a cycle with the lufty


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Out for a cycle with the lufty


Are they replacing the rambo for you?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

They just sent me a message saying that they are sorry to hear that im having trouble with it and they asked am I a subscriber. Hopefully they'll replace it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> They just sent me a message saying that they are sorry to hear that im having trouble with it and they asked am I a subscriber. Hopefully they'll replace it


They should you deffo got a dud


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> snap but who among us was going to change the strap I have a silver mesh strap lying around that ace's for this .. mite be my watch of the day when I do swap it....


I must have small wrists then, i'm four holes from the end. . . .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have had my watch for 45years changed strap 5 times and case twice l did not get from Dave😊

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Look what I just got in the post









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I must have small wrists then, i'm four holes from the end. . . .


 changed my mind on the mesh and went for a nato blue
stripe one ...no bulova bloke said a load just sold and did not no why us I wonder are we starting a crazy ..and do you know what after reading some of the comments (you know who you are ) I have two words...silly buggers... but ih thought they was amusing .hmmm..


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

I have tiny wrists I'm on the first hole


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still not got mine

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Still not got mine
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 lol do ya wana look at mine hehe ...nice new strap ..I have even made it all arty for you....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Called my newsagent and issue 3 is in, so has landed in Ireland too

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Whs not in 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Just saw one of my colleagues/counterparts wearing a Lufty, but was in a rush onto next job, that i forgot to compliment him. Maybe a bit creepy to ring up now . . .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Just saw one of my colleagues/counterparts wearing a Lufty, but was in a rush onto next job, that i forgot to compliment him. Maybe a bit creepy to ring up now . . .


Problem is, when you think about it, EM have sold bucketloads of issues 1 and 2. It will get to the point where you'll probably see them on labradors and alsatians.
You won't see many of issue 4 onwards on anyone except either subscribers or pre-orderers, as the general public won't be able to buy them "off the shelf."


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Just saw one of my colleagues/counterparts wearing a Lufty, but was in a rush onto next job, that i forgot to compliment him. Maybe a bit creepy to ring up now . . .


 lol ..would be worse if it was a real one...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Did one pick up on the Trigger te

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

EM urgently need to get some ladies versions done asap. Then we can compliment them on their watches, en route to asking them out.
Can't really do that with geezers....


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Problem is, when you think about it, EM have sold bucketloads of issues 1 and 2. It will get to the point where you'll probably see them on labradors and alsatians.
> You won't see many of issue 4 onwards on anyone except either subscribers or pre-orderers, as the general public won't be able to buy them "off the shelf."


Very good point, but i'd still argue that it wouldn't have been the average person off the street. They must've seen the adverts . . .or maybe just saw a cheap watch . .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Did one pick up on the Trigger te
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Eh? Newbie looking confused?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Very good point, but i'd still argue that it wouldn't have been the average person off the street. They must've seen the adverts . . .or maybe just saw a cheap watch . .


With issues 1-3 it would have been cheap watch. I reckon the £4 Rambo sold ****loads purely because it _was _£4, and the Lufty because it was £7.
Very much doubt you'll see SBS's on anyone. Nor anything after that unless they're subscribers or pre-orderers.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Did one pick up on the Trigger te
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 sorry say that again smeagal mate..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

True, true, Chrono555


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> EM urgently need to get some ladies versions done asap. Then we can compliment them on their watches, en route to asking them out.
> Can't really do that with geezers....


What makes you think we're all blokes?
(Tho, true, there aren't many of us birds on the forum)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> What makes you think we're all blokes?
> (Tho, true, there aren't many of us birds on the forum)


 well you will have to shave your arms before our date..lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> What makes you think we're all blokes?
> (Tho, true, there aren't many of us birds on the forum)


Well, I *definitely *ain't chatting anyone up until I can verify they got female bits.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Well, I *definitely *ain't chatting anyone up until I can verify they got female bits.....


 well ths has gone down the rabbit hole no mistake alice..hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Trigger and Rodney and the broom 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't know about anyone else, but the next thing I'm waiting for is some pictures of the watches after issue 6, the Froggy. As just about everyone has now got issues 1-3, it would be nice to at least see what the next 6 issues are.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

So EM told me to bring the faulty Rambo back to where I bought it to get a replacement


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Trigger and Rodney and the broom
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 ok....so only fools and horses .sad part is I no what you mean ..it's when tigger say's that he had this broom for ten year's...then say's some thing like and I have only had to swap the head twice and the handle 3 times or something like that ..is that what you mean ..mate...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

blanchy said:


> So EM told me to bring the faulty Rambo back to where I bought it to get a replacement


Yeah, cause they'll have spares . . .

that doesnt sound very helpful. . .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes am at work its hard to to go on the forum at the mo.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Yeah, cause they'll have spares . . .
> 
> that doesnt sound very helpful. . .


I know id look like a right tool going into a book shop looking for a replacement watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes am at work its hard to to go on the forum at the mo.
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 get to work now...I thought you was slacking ...can you see me waving at you...lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still no sub lucky my work involves walking all day excuse to check out shops at mcds at moment for caffeine.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> I know id look like a right tool going into a book shop looking for a replacement watch


I think it's more to do with the fact they already have a delivery-and-collection service arranged with where you bought it from. You take it in, the shop arranges for EM to take it back and send out a replacement with their standard issue delivery.
No cost to you (in posting it back if you were a subscriber) and no further cost to them in sending one out.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think it's more to do with the fact they already have a delivery-and-collection service arranged with where you bought it from. You take it in, the shop arranges for EM to take it back and send out a replacement with their standard issue delivery.
> No cost to you (in posting it back if you were a subscriber) and no further cost to them in sending one out.


Ah right ok that makes sense


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Still no sub lucky my work involves walking all day excuse to check out shops at mcds at moment for caffeine.
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 noo ..he's a traffic warden ..runs up nicks his hat....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Shish don't tell anyone?

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Shish don't tell anyone?
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 look for a nisa store that's were I got mine....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> look for a nisa store that's were I got mine....


You know its funny because your by far the most vocal and active advocate of this thread and the MWC, I thought you'd have signed up for a subscription a long time ago!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

One where I pick up my car after I get off bus to much for parking in city

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You know its funny because your by far the most vocal and active advocate of this thread and the MWC, I thought you'd have signed up for a subscription a long time ago!


 lol don't like subbing for anything u can temp your self into debt ...and not subbing if you cannot afford it you can hope it's there next week ...nice watch but I like my house more....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Just thought id stick the list in again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Just thought id stick the list in again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank's bin looking for that..


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

Obviously saving this one for issue 22...


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

chrono555 said:


> Don't know about anyone else, but the next thing I'm waiting for is some pictures of the watches after issue 6, the Froggy. As just about everyone has now got issues 1-3, it would be nice to at least see what the next 6 issues are.


On the website there's a photo with more watches than the first 6 although I don't know if these are to be the next 5 or 6 watches.

I almost don't want to see a preview of the watches, I'd like it to be a pleasant surprise when the magazine & watch arrive in the post.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> On the website there's a photo with more watches than the first 6 although I don't know if these are to be the next 5 or 6 watches.
> 
> I almost don't want to see a preview of the watches, I'd like it to be a pleasant surprise when the magazine & watch arrive in the post.


 that would be good in one way... but it would be very quiet around hear..lol


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

etic said:


> Obviously saving this one for issue 22...


Apart from the MWC watches, I plan that this will be my next watch purchase.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> Apart from the MWC watches, I plan that this will be my next watch purchase.


 is that Russian or Korean can't read the face .but loving the look of it ....


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

GRRR !! not a happy bunny !

Just made a trip to my local ASDA and found a subby !!....woohooo drove all the way home ...unpacked it .....went to set the time ...first thing I notice no plastic "pull" tab ..thought to myself fair enough it might be a bit of a squeeze with the guard ..then noticed that I couldnt pull the "winder" out...checked to see if hands were moving as if trying to set the watch they were ....but notice second hand is ticking ...push the "winder" in.....hear a lil click ..think to myself pheww thats all it was ......then notice that the hands move when you touch the winder.....I GOT A DUD...nooooooooo.


( time for a smoke then a drive back to asda methinks !! )


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

I've been thinking the same for a while ha, just haven't pulled the trigger yet! There's one local to me on eBay atm that I'm keeping an eye on...

And to itmw, its chinese. Its the seagull 1963 air force reissue.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

etic said:


> I've been thinking the same for a while ha, just haven't pulled the trigger yet! There's one local to me on eBay atm that I'm keeping an eye on...


 you got the link love window shopping on ebay ...


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261419416314

Think that should work - on my phone!

The one on eBay is the 42mm version though, compared to the above picture which is the 38mm I think.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

etic said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261419416314
> 
> Think that should work - on my phone!
> 
> The one on eBay is the 42mm version though, compared to the above picture which is the 38mm I think.


 cheer's matey link works fine cheer's I'm going window shopping..(smiles..)....


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Got subby today @ WHSmith Bromley.
Pretty impressed - didn't think I would like it from pictures before or even on shelf but better in the flesh. Strap is small and I have slim wrist so may suit junior better.
If this is anything to go by Frenchy should be good & looks bigger so hopefully longer strap - still longing for the Italian diver .
Still prefer US Army - Lufty is too big for me so will probably sell that.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Got subby today @ WHSmith Bromley.
> Pretty impressed - didn't think I would like it from pictures before or even on shelf but better in the flesh. Strap is small and I have slim wrist so may suit junior better.
> If this is anything to go by Frenchy should be good & looks bigger so hopefully longer strap - still longing for the Italian diver .
> Still prefer US Army - Lufty is too big for me so will probably sell that.
> ...


 nice pics very artistic.... the strap is two cm shorter then the fanty/Rambo take your pick ..lol I measure it (yah I know nerd .lol) but it is....


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> COMPETITION TIME!
> I have a rather beautiful strap here, thick leather with white stitching


COMP ENTRY
Issue 1-3 worn (well trying) all at once :-d. 
Pretty good quality for freebies so far - looking forward to 5 & 6 - not sure if I will collect all though.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Got subby today @ WHSmith Bromley.
> Pretty impressed - didn't think I would like it from pictures before or even on shelf but better in the flesh. Strap is small and I have slim wrist so may suit junior better.
> If this is anything to go by Frenchy should be good & looks bigger so hopefully longer strap - still longing for the Italian diver .
> Still prefer US Army - Lufty is too big for me so will probably sell that.
> ...


This is a fantastic pic!!!!! you should post that to the Eaglemoss FB page and maybe the MWC fans page (please)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Kevinw said:


> Just thought id stick the list in again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, very interesting...

There are some quite unusual descriptions in there. Its hard to guess what some of them could be from that. The Brazilian? The Egyptian? God knows what they could be.


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Just saw one of my colleagues/counterparts wearing a Lufty, but was in a rush onto next job, that i forgot to compliment him. Maybe a bit creepy to ring up now . . .


HAHA its funny because I can agree with this sentiment, yet all of us would like to be complimented on our watches however long after the fact and wouldn't find it creepy.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

How much are people paying for their NATO straps? There seems to be a wide price range on ebay


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Went to my local newsagents and they said they will order me in a new Issue 1 and swap it with my broken rambo


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> noo ..he's a traffic warden ..runs up nicks his hat....


more like the broom,thats me home


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> How much are people paying for their NATO straps? There seems to be a wide price range on ebay


From 3.99 with pins from ebay uk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

danmh said:


> How much are people paying for their NATO straps? There seems to be a wide price range on ebay


I managed to get a black NATO with black buckles from ebay for £2.77 , the waiting time for getting it was only a few days .( I ordered mine on a Fri and got it Wed am )

If you do a search under "20 mm Luxury Fashion Army " you should get to the seller I purchased mine from .

( I am no way associated with the seller )


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

BLAME

I can't blame Eaglemoss for getting me into an £800, 80-watch, 3-year committment with a lot of stress, lots of waiting, punctuated by fortnightly amounts of sudden joy.
That was my own doing.

But I *can *blame Eaglemoss wholeheartedly for failing to prevent me looking up what their watches are inspired by.
And I *do *blame Eaglemoss wholeheartedly for failing to stop me looking at the devil's website aka eBay...
.... and for spending on it too.

So, as penance, I must share with you what I went there and blew a whole £21 on. But am I truly sorry? pffffft I got my Pizza 4 weeks early 
This one I can wear, and keep the EM pizza safely in its box.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> more like the broom,thats me home


 no worry's trigger how long you had your broom lol..


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Interesting, very interesting...
> 
> There are some quite unusual descriptions in there. Its hard to guess what some of them could be from that. The Brazilian? The Egyptian? God knows what they could be.


http://www.chrono24.com/en/panerai/...sible-angelus-8-day-circa-1956--id1698178.htm 1956 Egyptian navy panerai maybe? That watch is big to the point of being unwearable though!

Quite fun looking up to see what the others could be. https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/show-us-your-compressors-super-compressors-576995-8.html#post5291289 maybe something like that for issue 7, the oz diver?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

22 odd years since I since i changed with the one with sights.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I got greed a while back and got this helped for a while...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

etic said:


> Panerai Vintage GPF 2/56 Egyptian Submersible Angelus 8 Day... for $ 175,000 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24 1956 Egyptian navy panerai maybe? That watch is big to the point of being unwearable though!


Not really, here's Stallone wearing the same 60mm-sized Panerai. Ok, he's built like a truck, but unless you're a beanpole most people should be able to wear it. I'm a beanpole and I'm wearin a 50mm watch with no probs. 
And no, I don't look like a stick insect stood next to a huge watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

etic said:


> Panerai Vintage GPF 2/56 Egyptian Submersible Angelus 8 Day... for $ 175,000 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24 1956 Egyptian navy panerai maybe? That watch is big to the point of being unwearable though!
> 
> Quite fun looking up to see what the others could be. https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/show-us-your-compressors-super-compressors-576995-8.html#post5291289 maybe something like that for issue 7, the oz diver?


 very nice top right red stitching on strap ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmmm US dive watch should be intersting?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Interesting, very interesting...
> 
> There are some quite unusual descriptions in there. Its hard to guess what some of them could be from that. The Brazilian? The Egyptian? God knows what they could be.


Panerai did watches in the mid 50s for the Egyptian Navy. Like this
http://www.paneristi.com/archives/egiziano/








Edit: sorry guys, madly busy day, didn't read your previous posts


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hmmm US dive watch should be intersting?


could be Invcta knowing the yanks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> BLAME
> 
> I can't blame Eaglemoss for getting me into an £800, 80-watch, 3-year committment with a lot of stress, lots of waiting, punctuated by fortnightly amounts of sudden joy.
> That was my own doing.
> ...


you got that quick love the box.. you did well mate soooooo jealous ..you'll have to let me borrow it . some time ..lol..


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

And on someone who isn't Stallone...







I used to be right into my big watches, had a gorgeous panny 127 style sterile that was my daily wearer. Anything above 47mm is just too big for me though!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> could be Invcta knowing the yanks


god hope not over priced ##### ..don't want..lol.. go old school can't beat it..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> you got that quick


Tell me about it. Fastest "3-5 day economy" delivery ever. Wasn't even 24 hours, and free too.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

etic said:


> And on someone who isn't Stallone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ain't a watch....... that's a CLOCK.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Tell me about it. Fastest "3-5 day economy" delivery ever. Wasn't even 24 hours, and free too.


 well let me guess who you will shop with if see any other's of his you like..very good service their even I am impressed..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> could be Invcta knowing the yanks


had one ...don't want one....(smiles..shakes head never I say never).


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well let me guess who you will shop with if see any other's of his you like..very good service their even I am impressed..


He only does that model, in a choice of 3 straps - black, brown and tan. Doesn't sell anything else.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> He only does that model, in a choice of 3 straps - black, brown and tan. Doesn't sell anything else.


 well good services no the less ..saw this on wrus thread of icemn66... or avatar so his pic but ..I think it may just apply to you soon...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well good services no the less ..saw this on wrus thread of icemn66... or avatar so his pic but ..I think it may just apply to you soon...


well there are sharks out on ebay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> well there are sharks out on ebay


 lol I wasn't thinking of that..but how true... I was thinking more the..you're gonna need a bigger watchbox.. but dam it if you ant right...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1419494
> 
> 
> View attachment 1419495
> ...


Looks like the Pizza is about 44mm, it's quite smaller against the Lufty. Mine's the same size as the Lufty.


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

Started looking if the other ones on the site pic correspond to whats on the list available. Looks pretty likely so far, the oz diver must be the 2nd from left with the french foreign legion one completing the set - couldn't really find pics for these. Must rush out now anyway!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

etic said:


> Started looking if the other ones on the site pic correspond to whats on the list available. Looks pretty likely so far, the oz diver must be the 2nd from left with the french foreign legion one completing the set - couldn't really find pics for these. Must rush out now anyway!


 dam issue 08 look's like the bulova i could not get..today..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> dam issue 08 look's like the bulova i could not get..today..


Bulova have been doing Royal Marine commando watches for a while now For help the heroes I think


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Bulova have been doing Royal Marine commando watches for a while now For help the heroes I think


 take a look and see what you think... dam close or what .


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

While going and getting myself a subby, I asked how long they would be supplying the MWC. And they said (In a local newsagent btw) they were definitely going to issue 8, and perhaps further, but that remained to be seen.

Still, the subby is just great


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> take a look and see what you think... dam close or what .


Yep could be the Nearly a ton


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> While going and getting myself a subby, I asked how long they would be supplying the MWC. And they said (In a local newsagent btw) they were definitely going to issue 8, and perhaps further, but that remained to be seen.
> 
> Still, the subby is just great


Sounds like that could be the general rule, my agents said I can reserve up to issue 8 then I need to preorder every issue thereafter. I have to pay a 2 issue deposit on preorders aswell


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yep could be the Nearly a ton


 £95 ..but if u are happy to shop on line at amazon think it was £70 free del...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> £95 ..but if u are happy to shop on line at amazon think it was £70 free del...


Looks good but need tablet first then I can keep in with the wife?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Bulova have been doing Royal Marine commando watches for a while now For help the heroes I think


Do you mean the Citizen Royal Marines watch?










Fantastic watches, though you can get the BM6400 which is very very similar but only about a third if the price (but without the sapphire crystal and stainless steel as opposed to titanium).


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> £95 ..but if u are happy to shop on line at amazon think it was £70 free del...


Yep, here it is.

Edit: Those are really nice Shaggy!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Do you mean the Citizen Royal Marines watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds more like sorry


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Looks good but need tablet first then I can keep in with the wife?


 what sleeping tablets ..so you can get some quite time.lol...


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

etic said:


> And on someone who isn't Stallone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why, for me, the MWC Panerai lookalike could be so useful, love the design but I can get a better understanding of whether it's too big for me or not. I'm not a lightweight (6ft and 15+ stone) but that watch looks gigantic to me.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what sleeping tablets ..so you can get some quite time.lol...


Tablet is to sweet for me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> This is why, for me, the MWC Panerai lookalike could be so useful, love the design but I can get a better understanding of whether it's too big for me or not. I'm not a lightweight (6ft and 15+ stone) but that watch looks gigantic to me.


 does a bit if we are honest...bit smaller and it would of bin ace's..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

leepal said:


> This is why, for me, the MWC Panerai lookalike could be so useful, love the design but I can get a better understanding of whether it's too big for me or not. I'm not a lightweight (6ft and 15+ stone) but that watch looks gigantic to me.


I like it but I would not be able to lift my arm


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Guys, I don't know is I posted this before, someone pointed me to this link on WUS a few weeks back,

Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up

Is 20% off watches, i think there is some small print, like has to be shipped by amazon themselves but could be useful to some, to avail again (for a 2nd/3rd time etc..), just create another email addy and account on amazon ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

etic said:


> Obviously saving this one for issue 22...


I could have sworn they got blueprints from IWC


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Spooky! I saw this a few hours ago while browsing the bay! RETRO ITALIAN MARINERS MENS WATCH VINTAGE STYLING BLACK STRAP BIG BLACK FACE | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

They go for 29.99 to buy Then bidders from 1.99 But have not jumped in yet


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Will I be the last to get the sub or do I save up for the real deal?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Will I be the last to get the sub or do I save up for the real deal?


 lets hope not... but love Dickinson real deal....lol...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I think the shop should have them in by monday

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hope so ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Spooky! I saw this a few hours ago while browsing the bay! RETRO ITALIAN MARINERS MENS WATCH VINTAGE STYLING BLACK STRAP BIG BLACK FACE | eBay


That's the one I got for £21. Some lucky bugger got one yesterday for £16. It's stunning.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's the one I got for £21. Some lucky bugger got one yesterday for £16. It's stunning.


but he has got to pay £4 for del.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> but he has got to pay £4 for del.


Ah, that's because although it's the same watch (titanium case) it's NOT the same dealer.

This link takes you to the dealer I bought from, and *he owns* the Archive brand.
RETRO ITALIAN MARINERS MENS WATCH CLASSIC VINTAGE STYLING BLACK STRAP BIG FACE | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Ah, that's because although it's the same watch (titanium case) it's NOT the same dealer.
> 
> This link takes you to the dealer I bought from, and *he owns* the Archive brand.
> RETRO ITALIAN MARINERS MENS WATCH CLASSIC VINTAGE STYLING BLACK STRAP BIG FACE | eBay


still like your's better mate with the silver case ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeh, I just pm'd Sharky. The link he posted up is of someone who bought one. There'll be no warranty, no choice of colour/strap and it's 2nd hand too.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Being on this forum is going to cost me a fortune


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> Being on this forum is going to cost me a fortune


Wrong. While you're here, you not buying anything.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, I just pm'd Sharky. The link he posted up is of someone who bought one. There'll be no warranty, no choice of colour/strap and it's 2nd hand too.


 good good so is it bigger then the lufty it looks big ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> good good so is it bigger then the lufty it looks big ....


It's the same size as the Lufty. MWC's pizza is smaller than mine and the Lufty. I reckon the MWC Pizza is about 44mm.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Being on this forum is going to cost me a fortune


 lol my wish list is now three pages longer since been on here.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's the same size as the Lufty. MWC's pizza is smaller than mine and the Lufty. I reckon the MWC Pizza is about 44mm.


 that's about the right size i think...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

You have a wish list? With _pages_? I'm still on fingers....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You have a wish list? With _pages_? I'm still on fingers....


 lol name your top five ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Ive got to my toes

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> that's about the right size i think...


Dunno. The Luminor is 50mm if I read the right articles. Mine is 50mm and looks the same size as the Lufty, which is 55mm.
The MWC pizza looks very small against the shot next to the Lufty, which is why I reckon its dial is only about 44mm. It's defo not a fullsize Pan.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol name your top five ..


No no. I meant, I'm still on fingers. Paper pages is too modern for my thinkin processes....

The only item I wanted was the Lufty, but only because I knew what it was. Hoping the remaining 77 might have some iconic ones I haven't seen.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Dunno. The Luminor is 50mm if I read the right articles. Mine is 50mm and looks the same size as the Lufty, which is 55mm.
> The MWC pizza looks very small against the shot next to the Lufty, which is why I reckon its dial is only about 44mm. It's defo not a fullsize Pan.


 that was what was turning me off it look's massive In the pics..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is it bad that I've stopped telling the wife when I buy another watch? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> is it bad that I've stopped telling the wife when I buy another watch? lol


 not if you are good at hiding them lol....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No no. I meant, I'm still on fingers. Paper pages is too modern for my thinkin processes....
> 
> The only item I wanted was the Lufty, but only because I knew what it was. Hoping the remaining 77 might have some iconic ones I haven't seen.


 here's one for your list... p.s have you notice it got a fix bezel...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Wrong. While you're here, you not buying anything.


Two words.

Sales. Forum.

Don't even think about heading towards f29 if you value the contents of your wallet...


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

dalliance said:


> I wear my watch with the face on the underside of my wrist and have done for the past 20+ years , I got very tired when I was younger of scratching the face of my watches when I wore them in the "normal" manner everytime I had to try and fix something at the roadside on my mini ( both due to it being a mini and the fact that the slightest hint of rain and I would have engine problems and due to the engine bay being so small ) . Since then I have found that my watches dont get as scratched and so have kept doing it .
> 
> There is a military "precedent" for wearing a watch in that manner , and as others have said it has got something to do with stopping the glass reflecting any light and giving away a soldiers position . Not only that but if you think about it when a soldier is holding their rifle with both hands in readiness, they do not need to remove their hand to turn their wrist to look at the time , by wearing the watch with the face on the underside of the wrist they can glance at the time without having to let go .


I have read that it is, as you say, so that they can see the time while holding their rifle without having to take their hands off the stock. Makes sense to me. Also, and I know it's not exactly a documentary, in The Unit they all wear their watches that way. Must be true


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> not if you are good at hiding them lol....


Yeah, there's four limbs you can wear em on without her noticing. Five, if you're lucky.

Nine, if you've got a dog.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> here's one for your list... p.s have you notice it got a fix bezel...


Nice, but I have to say I would be really surprised if EM knock out more than chrono throughout the series. Just not cost-effective for them for a £10 return.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> I have read that it is, as you say, so that they can see the time while holding their rifle without having to take their hands off the stock. Makes sense to me. Also, and I know it's not exactly a documentary, in The Unit they all wear their watches that way. Must be true


Problem there if you are looking at your watch the enemy could get a round off first

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Nice, but I have to say I would be really surprised if EM knock out more than chrono throughout the series. Just not cost-effective for them for a £10 return.


 yes i agree with you there because they really need to keep away from muilt dials ..because if they don't have them working...what's the point of having them ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Problem there if you are looking at your watch the enemy could get a round off first
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 yeah but I think it' an interesting point I made last night .I now look at people watches .I see lefts and rights .butno facing body ..try it when you are next out...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes i agree with you there because they really need to keep away from muilt dials ..because if they don't have them working...what's the point of having them ...


no point you see so many cheep watches at stalls in shopping malls

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> I have read that it is, as you say, so that they can see the time while holding their rifle without having to take their hands off the stock. Makes sense to me. Also, and I know it's not exactly a documentary, in The Unit they all wear their watches that way. Must be true


 yeah I goggle I late late last nite and found old wus thread about it .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading time now up early for work tomrrow goodnight all

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> no point you see so many cheep watches at stalls in shopping malls
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 tell me about it have you see one call wing... some thing the box is really nice the cushion looks nice and case shapes good decent strap then 2 fake dials that rune it...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Reading time now up early for work tomrrow goodnight all
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 yeah take it easy mate ..see you in the a.m.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Looks like the Pizza is about 44mm, it's quite smaller against the Lufty. Mine's the same size as the Lufty.


yeah chrono the lufty wears a lot bigger than the tally diver.

chico


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

I've just subscribed to this on the MWC website, hoping getting a couple of these a month will satisfy my need for more watches but at a fraction of the price lol

on the website it asked what issue I wanted to start from, obviously I selected issue 1, how many issues are out so far? Will they get back dated so my first delivery is for a few watches to bring me up to date? Or will I just be behind?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

BenGmin said:


> I've just subscribed to this on the MWC website, hoping getting a couple of these a month will satisfy my need for more watches but at a fraction of the price lol
> 
> on the website it asked what issue I wanted to start from, obviously I selected issue 1, how many issues are out so far? Will they get back dated so my first delivery is for a few watches to bring me up to date? Or will I just be behind?


Welcome to the Addictive Nut-house! In answer to your questions, there are planned to be 80 watches in total, coming out as 2 per monthly delivery. Issues 1,2 & 3 came out last week, so you're not very far behind.
What is maybe confusing is that some of us are not subscribing (ie monthly) but are just getting our newsagents to order them in, one watch per fortnight. Currently, we got issue 3 today so we're a little behind subscribers.
But for you, you just subscribe from when you like. The problem mostly for you is that Eaglemoss, the company in charge, have been totally overwhelmed by demand so you may experience a week or two delay while they play catchup.
They also have a facebook page where you can talk direct to them Mon-Fri https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossMilitary
Hope that helps.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

There's been 3 issues out so far Ben so you'll be fine subscribing from now, they send the first three issues together, so you have to pay for the three to get first delivery

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> I've just subscribed to this on the MWC website, hoping getting a couple of these a month will satisfy my need for more watches but at a fraction of the price lol
> 
> on the website it asked what issue I wanted to start from, obviously I selected issue 1, how many issues are out so far? Will they get back dated so my first delivery is for a few watches to bring me up to date? Or will I just be behind?


 welcome ben the way they deliver them .. so i have been told (get mine from shop) before long I will be waiting to catch up with you ..they send out 3 issues together so you will apparently always be one watch ahead of the shop buyer..(not fair) ...so enjoy and let watches flow ...subby nice to wear pity about strap....


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

I bought issue 1 the day it came out and subscribed the next day, selecting issue 2 as my start point. They eventually took payment on 13th March. I'm still waiting for delivery and have been slightly concerned by talk of them running out! Assuming and hoping they have a secret stash of back-copies for subscribers... Otherwise I'm going to kick myself for not grabbing an issue 2 when I saw it in McColls! Haven't seen a 3 anywhere yet... 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Peteworrall said:


> I bought issue 1 the day it came out and subscribed the next day, selecting issue 2 as my start point. They eventually took payment on 13th March. I'm still waiting for delivery and have been slightly concerned by talk of them running out! Assuming and hoping they have a secret stash of back-copies for subscribers... Otherwise I'm going to kick myself for not grabbing an issue 2 when I saw it in McColls! Haven't seen a 3 anywhere yet...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Still a few issue 2 on shelves round my way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> I bought issue 1 the day it came out and subscribed the next day, selecting issue 2 as my start point. They eventually took payment on 13th March. I'm still waiting for delivery and have been slightly concerned by talk of them running out! Assuming and hoping they have a secret stash of back-copies for subscribers... Otherwise I'm going to kick myself for not grabbing an issue 2 when I saw it in McColls! Haven't seen a 3 anywhere yet...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


 don't quote me but I think they must have had more made because the shops i check that did not stock them then has 1-2 popping up on their shelves so finger's cross for u mate..some stocks mite not be getting them until the original release date (20th) one shop phone and check for me and I overhead the 20th was there deliver date so ....maybe bigger city's get them first and spiral's out ward's maybe ..one of the mwc nut's ( I include my self as a mwc nut -lol maybe king nut. hmmmm.. shaggy..(then..smiles).. had to waiting age's like your self ...but apparently over the moon when he got it..so finger's cross again for you mate...


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, guess I'll just sit tight and wait for some watches to come through the door


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, guess I'll just sit tight and wait for some watches to come through the door


 no worry's mate...worth the wait ...


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll b looking for a Subby again today, tried loads of outlets yesterday but couldn't get one, they've not arrived in my area as yet


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ahh I'm not an MWC nut, I'm just very interested in where this collection goes and the discussion around it. I'm intrigued as to what models they have lined up though I'm not sure I'd actually wear an MWC watch myself though.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe Monday for sub now on tea break

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

No subby in either Edinburgh or fife.
Kind of sucky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

I've not looked today as yet but methinks it'll b Monday for us


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ahh I'm not an MWC nut, I'm just very interested in where this collection goes and the discussion around it. I'm intrigued as to what models they have lined up though I'm not sure I'd actually wear an MWC watch myself though.


Ahh wont have that, that's just a shaggy dog story


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Half a dozen Subbys on the shelves at Smiths in Morpeth today. I had a look but didn't buy, that watch just was a bit too cheap looking for me unfortunately but that's just me.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Half a dozen Subbys on the shelves at Smiths in Morpeth today. I had a look but didn't buy, that watch just was a bit too cheap looking for me unfortunately but that's just me.


Altho the Subby's got some weight to it, your comment sorta sums the SBS up. SBS are the cheap version of the SAS anyway.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ahh I'm not an MWC nut, I'm just very interested in where this collection goes and the discussion around it. I'm intrigued as to what models they have lined up though I'm not sure I'd actually wear an MWC watch myself though.


 lol come to the mwc side I got jammy dodgers galore...lol ...


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Altho the Subby's got some weight to it, your comment sorta sums the SBS up. It _was _on the cheap - SBS are the cheap version of the SAS anyway.....


Ooh, controversial! Don't let those SBS boys hear you saying that, or they'll run you over in one of their rubber dinghies.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with wearing an MWC watch. IMO they're collectible and wearable in their own right. Just wish they hadn't sold like hot cakes, as it's a bit pointless collecting them in the hope they'll gain in value, considering half the country's wearing them.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Peteworrall said:


> Ooh, controversial! Don't let those SBS boys hear you saying that, or they'll run you over in one of their rubber dinghies.


Considering I'm on land, I'll be perfectly safe then!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Half a dozen Subbys on the shelves at Smiths in Morpeth today. I had a look but didn't buy, that watch just was a bit too cheap looking for me unfortunately but that's just me.


 well maybe they mite have tweak it a tad better .I like it and will use it as a beater but I thought it would be one of my fav but surprising thing is it third ..I did not think i would like the lufty but I did more then I realize but the fanty is my fav ...wish they had maybe thought more about the strap like they did on the lufty..but still my fav clean simple works .what more could you want...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Considering I'm on land, I'll be perfectly safe then!


 just think about jaws ..you will never be able to go on the water again without looking over your shoulder ..for a froggy in an sbs watch and an angry expression on his face.. rising out of the water.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Maybe Monday for sub now on tea break
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 but i found them today again so "they are out there" lol like u.f.o they must be true...because I read it on a t-shirt....hehe..


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Just picked up from the post office.... 










I hope future editions fit through the letter box!

Was expecting the magazine to be a bit more substantial than 15 pages too haha.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Just picked up from the post office....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 me too..but I found the article about tag watches informative ..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

MJ_London said:


> Was expecting the magazine to be a bit more substantial than 15 pages too haha.Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


The magazine is okay, but is sort of aimed at the young/teenage market, if anything. Fictional accounts of SBS action isn't really what I want in a watch magazine.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> The magazine is okay, but is sort of aimed at the young/teenage market, if anything. Fictional accounts of SBS action isn't really what I want in a watch magazine.


 thinking about it maybe everything was for teens that would explained the strap size ..the story (good catch chrono) every thing even the length of the mag the amount of stock available...make's perfect sense ...still want...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, the fictional SBS story would only really have been relevant if it had been an account of how the watch was used in that scenario. As it is, what can you really say about the SBS's use of it? It, and they, go in water. End of story.

Without the giveaway watches, I'm sure the magazine would have sunk without trace.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Well, the fictional SBS story would only really have been relevant if it had been an account of how the watch was used in that scenario. As it is, what can you really say about the SBS's use of it? It, and they, go in water. End of story.
> 
> Without the giveaway watches, I'm sure the magazine would have sunk without trace.


 lol true but I bet you will still be at the front of the line (right behind me) lol....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Nothing wrong with wearing an MWC watch. IMO they're collectible and wearable in their own right. Just wish they hadn't sold like hot cakes, as it's a bit pointless collecting them in the hope they'll gain in value, considering half the country's wearing them.


You know when I was in Smiths I had a good look at the Subby, and then I glanced at the watch I was wearing (Orient Ray) and then back at the Subby....and I don't know, it just looked like a toy, really cheap looking like something you might give to a kid to wear. I don't want to knock it for anyone that is enjoying theirs but it did nothing for me at all.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I mean look, if you've got a £10 burning a hole in your pocket and you are a fan of the Sub and want a homage to it go for this.










£9 from Ebay and unlike the MWC it has a rotating bezel, metal bracelet, date function and an automatic mechanical movement. Search for Soki watch. IMHO this looks *much* better than the MWC and offers much better value as a beater as well.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You know when I was in Smiths I had a good look at the Subby, and then I glanced at the watch I was wearing (Orient Ray) and then back at the Subby....and I don't know, it just looked like a toy, really cheap looking like something you might give to a kid to wear. I don't want to knock it for anyone that is enjoying theirs but it did nothing for me at all.


 well yeah if I was wearing a ray i would think twice either..but I am not ..so.. they will do for now...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually you know just looking at that Subby and what I was saying about it looking like a watch I'd give to a kid, it all suddenly starts to make a lot of sense if this really is a magazine and watch aimed at the teenage boys market....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually you know just looking at that Subby and what I was saying about it looking like a watch I'd give to a kid, it all suddenly starts to make a lot of sense if this really is a magazine and watch aimed at the teenage boys market....


 lol get out get out don't come back until we see jammy dodgers by the bucket load's for that comment..grrr ...lol...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I mean look, if you've got a £10 burning a hole in your pocket and you are a fan of the Sub and want a homage to it go for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop doing this. Just bought the bugger. Ive bought 5 cheap watches since this magazine came out not including the ones with the mag. But was not overly impressed with the subby. Loved the Fanty though. Lufty was important to have for the collection. I had previously mentioned I would put the sub on a metal strap but this works out cheaper than buying the strap


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Just got my subby and it's far more than a toy? Important to remember its part of a once off collection

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just got my subby and it's far more than a toy? Important to remember its part of a once off collection
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 lol was just starting to listening to the soothsayer I almost got persuaded untill you came in time that and this....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

^^^ Is that good or bad?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> ^^^ Is that good or bad?


 easy for running repairs and it does have nice looking movement... p.s... e.. was tempting me to the orient ray side they eat rich tea biscuit.... there...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Subby alongside my 009 mod, I think for a tenner the subby holds its own beside a x15 watch?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

I tried my local WH Smiths and newsagent again today, still can't find a Subby so ill try again on Monday


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

How heavy is the case.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> I tried my local WH Smiths and newsagent again today, still can't find a Subby so ill try again on Monday


I am the same local newsagent


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> easy for running repairs and it does have nice looking movement... p.s... e.. was tempting me to the orient ray side they eat rich tea biscuit.... there...


To be honest I apart from change the battery I don't know what kind of repair you'd ever need to do on that Subby, I thought it was more the kind of thing to toss it ever stopped working properly.

This is the Soki movement I think for anyone interested.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> lol was just starting to listening to the soothsayer I almost got persuaded untill you came in time that and this....


Hey.......stripping the watches is my thing 

Still can't find a bloody SBS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hey.......stripping the watches is my thing
> 
> Still can't find a bloody SBS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we dont have to spill blood yet


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> To be honest I apart from change the battery I don't know what kind of repair you'd ever need to do on that Subby, I thought it was more the kind of thing to toss it ever stopped working properly.
> 
> This is the Soki movement I think for anyone interested.


 swap the hands swap the glass ..easy for cleaning .. just cause things are cheap ..I would still repair then chuck..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hey.......stripping the watches is my thing
> 
> Still can't find a bloody SBS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thought I would help you out as ya could not find one ..lol .. it was a bugger to get the back on but dam it's water proof how tight a fit the back was ..


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah Lufty was a right tight fit too!

Is the strap a lot shorter than the fanty? I am on the first hole with the fanty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> How heavy is the case.


 it has a descent wait to it ... I'm happy and I think we keep comparing it to other watches . but it is a collectable so we should compare it to other collectable ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> To be honest I apart from change the battery I don't know what kind of repair you'd ever need to do on that Subby, I thought it was more the kind of thing to toss it ever stopped working properly.
> 
> This is the Soki movement I think for anyone interested.


 yeah all rite it dam nice from the inside to but it's a watch function as a watch.... the subby is part of collectable...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Yeah Lufty was a right tight fit too!
> 
> Is the strap a lot shorter than the fanty? I am on the first hole with the fanty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lol I measure it 2cm shorter (lol was bored ) ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it has a descent wait to it ... I'm happy and I think we keep comparing it to other watches . but it is a collectable so we should compare it to other collectable ....


you are right cant compare with other brands just lucky to get the collection eventually.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

So, an update on my missing rambo watch.

Of all the days to receive a return email from customer service of any company, of course its going to be 9:32 on a saturday, right?


They asked "have any payments been taken for the watches?"

And funnely enough... the FIRST email i sent them was actually the receipt from paypal.


This is getting comedic.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> So, an update on my missing rambo watch.
> 
> Of all the days to receive a return email from customer service of any company, of course its going to be 9:32 on a saturday, right?
> 
> ...


 lol I told ya they had lost you ..


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I told ya they had lost you ..


A possible silver lining for this serious f- up... free subscription anyone?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

It is like The hunt for Red October looking for the sub?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It is like The hunt for Red October looking for the sub?


 when do you want to try that postimage thing...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> when do you want to try that postimage thing...


any time wood be good


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> any time wood be good


 im free but between 8-9 tied up then should be free rest of night...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> im free but between 8-9 tied up then should be free rest of night...


Any time after 9 -11 would do I know it looks bad that time would suite me fine cheers.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Any time after 9 -11 would do I know it looks bad that time would suite me fine cheers.


 that's fine probable a bit quieter then say 9 ish got the diagrams just got to find the link for postimage ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's fine probable a bit quieter then say 9 ish got the diagrams just got to find the link for postimage ....


thats fine


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Cutting smeagals claws at moment

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Cutting smeagals claws at moment
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 cool found the link ..going to play dead island now ..catch you later...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> cool found the link ..going to play dead island now ..catch you later...


Anyone on here play Ghosts on PS3?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

All quiet on the western front


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> All quiet on the western front


 great film that and no shaggy I ant got a ps3 old pc ....


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

My 'Lufty' on a Luftwaffe NATO strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My son has ps3 +ps4 I cant even play commodore64


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> My 'Lufty' on a Luftwaffe NATO strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 love that nato....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got a Atari in the lofy ....


very good


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My son has ps3 +ps4 I cant even play commodore64


 got a Atari in the lofy ....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

My first boot sale is on tomorrow, there's always loads of watches. I want to stay with the military theme if I can, is there any makes I should look for in particular?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> My first boot sale is on tomorrow, there's always loads of watches. I want to stay with the military theme if I can, is there any makes I should look for in particular?


 smith..cwc..any trench watch or cover..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> My first boot sale is on tomorrow, there's always loads of watches. I want to stay with the military theme if I can, is there any makes I should look for in particular?


What sort of military watches are you after, actual vintage watches or just modern watches?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What sort of military watches are you after, actual vintage watches or just modern watches?


Would prefer Actual vintage watches if possible, but if not just modern copies.

I would like to have a go at dismantling a watch and putting it back together aswell. When people service their watches, what do they do?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Try the Watch guy repair blogg his name Chrsitian he is very good


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I only do it to quartz ..manual is a lot harder so your right get some old wreck to try on lot's of books on watch repair...so yeah have go it's fun and relaxing ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I only do it to quartz ..manual is a lot harder so your right get some old wreck to try on lot's of books on watch repair...so yeah have go it's fun and relaxing ...


Even if I don't come away with anything for my collection I will get some old thing to take apart and play with, how do the crowns come out so the face can come out of the housing?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a HP TouchSmart 600 PC and I have never touched it, I still use the mouse cant get used to to it and I have had for over 4 years.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Even if I don't come away with anything for my collection I will get some old thing to take apart and play with, how do the crowns come out so the face can come out of the housing?


 if it's quartz look for a dimple but they move depending on age and maker look at wear I have circle the pic..


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if it's quartz look for a dimple but they move depending on age and maker look at wear I have circle the pic..


Aha, thank you. I would never of know if I hadn't of asked. Does it just push fit back in? Is the dimple to release on most makes?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> Would prefer Actual vintage watches if possible, but if not just modern copies.
> 
> I would like to have a go at dismantling a watch and putting it back together aswell. When people service their watches, what do they do?


If you want vintage then try looking at watch fairs and also in Ebay. I'm an avid boot fair attender and most of what is there is not good. You'll find plenty of budget fashion watches (ie Ben Sherman, Storm, Next/M&S, Avia, Slazenger, Citron etc), perhaps a couple of Rotary watches (that are usually overpriced) and some horrible gaudy obviously fake Rolexes that probably cost the equivalent of a tenner from a market in Turkey or somewhere. Once in a blue moon you might find a dead Swatch that may or may not work with a me battery put in. I can count on one hand the amount of decent vintage watches I've found at boot fairs. In short they are crap for watches. People have realised that if you've got anything to sell you're better off listing it on Ebay. And at least with Ebay if what you've bought turns out to be a fake or lemon you've always got the possibility if you get in quick of returning it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Aha, thank you. I would never of know if I hadn't of asked. Does it just push fit back in? Is the dimple to release on most makes?


 no not always some times it's a little screw some.. times you can just push them in other's you have to press to locate it back ..go on you tube their are some good vids on this .but only way to learn is to try it with od scrape look on ebay you can some times get load's for like 5 quid plus del . then go mad and play if you brake them you have still got spare and parts ..casing..straps ..crystals e.t.c.. well worth a 5 quid...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If you want vintage then try looking at watch fairs and also in Ebay. I'm an avid boot fair attender and most of what is there is not good. You'll find plenty of budget fashion watches (ie Ben Sherman, Storm, Next/M&S, Avia, Slazenger, Citron etc), perhaps a couple of Rotary watches (that are usually overpriced) and some horrible gaudy obviously fake Rolexes that probably cost the equivalent of a tenner from a market in Turkey or somewhere. Once in a blue moon you might find a dead Swatch that may or may not work with a me battery put in. I can count on one hand the amount of decent vintage watches I've found at boot fairs. In short they are crap for watches. People have realised that if you've got anything to sell you're better off listing it on Ebay. And at least with Ebay if what you've bought turns out to be a fake or lemon you've always got the possibility if you get in quick of returning it.


 I like rotary they are good but apart from that total agree with you ..but cash convertors Is good once in awhile got a great nautica from one once....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks ShaggyDog, is that my watch. 

I'm on the prowl for anything watchy at the boot sale tomorrow, I've seen it before where people just don't know what they are selling and u get a real bargain. I'll have a look on eBay for some job lots to practice on and keep the broken ones for spares. 

My daily beaters are mostly sekonda, are they any good as a make?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn you! These are nice watches. I'm gonna get one. But, will bid to get one cheaper . . how good are Archive?



chrono555 said:


> BLAME
> 
> I can't blame Eaglemoss for getting me into an £800, 80-watch, 3-year committment with a lot of stress, lots of waiting, punctuated by fortnightly amounts of sudden joy.
> That was my own doing.
> ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like rotary they are good but apart from that total agree with you ..but cash convertors Is good once in awhile got a great nautica from one once....


Is this scarey I bought a rotary chrono for my birthday out of Argos the same day not my birthdate my twin brother bought the same watch 2 years later I bought Rotary Aqua what did he do he bought a Seiko


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> Thanks ShaggyDog, is that my watch.
> 
> I'm on the prowl for anything watchy at the boot sale tomorrow, I've seen it before where people just don't know what they are selling and u get a real bargain. I'll have a look on eBay for some job lots to practice on and keep the broken ones for spares.
> 
> My daily beaters are mostly sekonda, are they any good as a make?


Are Sekonda any good? Well......it depends on what you are looking for in a watch.

I mean look, Sekonda, Accurist, Rotary (*), they're all budget watches made from Chinese parts that you'd typically buy at Argos or maybe H.Samuel. If you just want something to tell the time and do it accurately and look reasonably good then yeah, it does the job. These companies sell thousands and thousands of watches each week across the UK....but they aren't really selling them to watch lovers. They're selling them to your Uncle Bob who gets one and thinks it's the bees knees or they sell one to your Mum who buys it for your Birthday because she vaguely recalls seeing a Rolex in a shop window once and if it looks roughly the same as a Rolex then it must be the same as one, right?

In short I'd say that Sekonda, Accurist and Rotary were the bare minimum you should be looking at buying on the high street to make sure you aren't buying ****e. They'll do the job you ask of it but you could be doing much, much better than those brands. I'd also say never ever pay full price for one of them as well. You can always find them online for third or half of whatever the RRP is.

But like I say I'd take a Citizen, Orient or Seiko over something from those brands any day. You'll also find that their designs are very generic (though that's not always a bad thing depending on what you're after sometimes) and the overall build quality and QC isn't quite up to those three Japanese brands I mentioned above.

So if you've got a Sekonda just enjoy it for what it is - a reasonably attractive cheap watch that tells the time as accurately as you need and that you wouldn't be totally distraught if it were to fall under the wheels of your car tomorrow. But in the overall watch scene of things it's probably a bit Sky Bet League Two (or whatever it's called now). I guarantee you that once you get a bit more into this hobby and start discovering the likes of the automatic Seikos, Orients, Citizens, Bernhardts, Hamiltons, Steinhart's, the micro brand divers and so on you won't ever even cast another look back at the likes of Sekonda again.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*

Rotary do have some slightly higher end Swiss made watches as part of their line up and also a few mechanical watches. I'd put Rotary just a touch ahead of the other two traditional British budget brands (Accurist and Sekonda), and I think they have some nicer looking watches in their Aquaspeed range. The Navitimer homage watches are always a good place to start a collection.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Is this scarey I bought a rotary chrono for my birthday out of Argos the same day not my birthdate my twin brother bought the same watch 2 years later I bought Rotary Aqua what did he do he bought a Seiko


Not scary because about 99.9% of the population of the UK seem to own a Rotary watch...,


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks ShaggyDog, is that my watch.
> 
> I'm on the prowl for anything watchy at the boot sale tomorrow, I've seen it before where people just don't know what they are selling and u get a real bargain. I'll have a look on eBay for some job lots to practice on and keep the broken ones for spares.
> 
> My daily beaters are mostly sekonda, are they any good as a make?


 sekonda brilliant I would say 50/60 percent of my watches are theirs ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Are Sekonda any good? Well......it depends on what you are looking for in a watch.
> 
> I mean look, Sekonda, Accurist, Rotary (*), they're all budget watches made from Chinese parts that you'd typically buy at Argos or maybe H.Samuel. If you just want something to tell the time and do it accurately and look reasonably good then yeah, it does the job. These companies sell thousands and thousands of watches each week across the UK....but they aren't really selling them to watch lovers. They're selling them to your Uncle Bob who gets one and thinks it's the bees knees or they sell one to your Mum who buys it for your Birthday because she vaguely recalls seeing a Rolex in a shop window once and if it looks roughly the same as a Rolex then it must be the same as one, right?
> 
> ...


Dont forget Pulsar as they were once an American company, And most of the big name companies in usa use myota movements its all to save pennies


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> *
> 
> Rotary do have some slightly higher end Swiss made watches as part of their line up and also a few mechanical watches. I'd put Rotary just a touch ahead of the other two traditional British budget brands (Accurist and Sekonda), and I think they have some nicer looking watches in their Aquaspeed range. The Navitimer homage watches are always a good place to start a collection.


Thats 2 of the ones I .have


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Is this scarey I bought a rotary chrono for my birthday out of Argos the same day not my birthdate my twin brother bought the same watch 2 years later I bought Rotary Aqua what did he do he bought a Seiko


argos rocks for decent prices and they are on sale bonus I have a wish list for them which I check every morning to see if mines in the sale that day..lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Are Sekonda any good? Well......it depends on what you are looking for in a watch.
> 
> I mean look, Sekonda, Accurist, Rotary (*), they're all budget watches made from Chinese parts that you'd typically buy at Argos or maybe H.Samuel. If you just want something to tell the time and do it accurately and look reasonably good then yeah, it does the job. These companies sell thousands and thousands of watches each week across the UK....but they aren't really selling them to watch lovers. They're selling them to your Uncle Bob who gets one and thinks it's the bees knees or they sell one to your Mum who buys it for your Birthday because she vaguely recalls seeing a Rolex in a shop window once and if it looks roughly the same as a Rolex then it must be the same as one, right?
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, it was what I was expecting to here, up until the release of the mwc I've never collected watches so to speak but I would never have gone anywhere without one in my wrist beforehand and the interest has always been there.

I like the fact u say it as it is aswell, I know my sekondas aren't at the top of the list but some people don't like to hear it!

As in my earlier post I'm a regular car bootee but never fine to look for watches, haha. I will no doubt get some of the more expensive, up market makes in my collection at some point in the near future.

I'm going to stick to military watches as otherwise the list is pretty much endless!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Not scary because about 99.9% of the population of the UK seem to own a Rotary watch...,


It was same watch same day


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Pulsar are actually one of Seiko's budget ranges now. Seiko Corporation owns a shed load of brands, the budget ones Pulsar, Lorus, Alba, and also Orient.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Are Sekonda any good? Well......it depends on what you are looking for in a watch.
> 
> I mean look, Sekonda, Accurist, Rotary (*), they're all budget watches made from Chinese parts that you'd typically buy at Argos or maybe H.Samuel. If you just want something to tell the time and do it accurately and look reasonably good then yeah, it does the job. These companies sell thousands and thousands of watches each week across the UK....but they aren't really selling them to watch lovers. They're selling them to your Uncle Bob who gets one and thinks it's the bees knees or they sell one to your Mum who buys it for your Birthday because she vaguely recalls seeing a Rolex in a shop window once and if it looks roughly the same as a Rolex then it must be the same as one, right?
> 
> ...


 yes but this affordable watches we are taking about something under £200... if i got 500 ..1000 that's something different ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Pulsar are actually one of Seiko's budget ranges now. Seiko Corporation owns a shed load of brands, the budget ones Pulsar, Lorus, Alba, and also Orient.


Is it like rolex and tudor to a degree


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ready when you are smeagal old mate ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

go ahead


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> go ahead


 ok mate will do one step at a time ok ..Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload first use this link ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you should see this screen...can you have this page and here up at same time in tabs..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The definition of Affordable in this forum isn't strictly defined but it's generally agreed to be an emphasis on watches at or below the $1k mark, that's about £600 I think. And if I've got £200 to spend there are all manner of classic iconic watches to buy before I'd ever even have any need to look at Accurist, Sekonda or Rotary. For that money you could pick up if you shop around/import one from a Seiko SKX 007, Seiko Orange Monster, Orient Mako/Ray, Citizen Nighthawk, Citizen BM6400, Seiko Solar Dive Chrono, all stone cold classics. They all blow anything from them brands you mentioned clean out of the water. You can even get a Seiko '5' automatic from £50. Whatever money you've got to spend on a watch the Japanese have got something awesome for you.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ok


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> It was same watch same day


Oh, same watch on the exact same day, yes that is a bit scary!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The definition of Affordable in this forum isn't strictly defined but it's generally agreed to be an emphasis on watches at or below the $1k mark, that's about £600 I think. And if I've got £200 to spend there are all manner of classic iconic watches to buy before I'd ever even have any need to look at Accurist, Sekonda or Rotary. For that money you could pick up if you shop around/import one from a Seiko SKX 007, Seiko Orange Monster, Orient Mako/Ray, Citizen Nighthawk, Citizen BM6400, Seiko Solar Dive Chrono, all stone cold classics. They all blow anything from them brands you mentioned clean out of the water. You can even get a Seiko '5' automatic from £50. Whatever money you've got to spend on a watch the Japanese have got something awesome for you.


 would love to carry o his debate can I take a rain check just trying to sort something out mate ..but we will pick it up in a bit mate ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> ok


 so see were I number it 1 press that and you will see your my pictures folder pic the pic you want and it will go back to that screen now press number 2 button.upload. you should now see once it has upload this screen . ok


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Is it like rolex and tudor to a degree


Kind of, but that's very clear cut which is the most prestigious brand and which one is the junior partner, lol.

But with Seiko and it's brands it's very different as there is so much overlap. Seiko itself sells everything from £50 watches to £3k watches. I'd kind of put it like this;

Lowest budget end -
Lorus

Then still low budget -
Alba
Pulsar

Affordable -
Seiko (some ranges ie 5's, Skx etc)
Orient

Mid Range -
Seiko Prospex
Orient Star

Top End/Luxury (eg Omega/Rolex equivalent) -
Grand Seiko

High, High End -
Credor

So as you can see they have a lot of brands and sub brands right across the price spectrum.

By the way that's just a rough list off the top of my head the tiers the brands fall into, don't take that as a fact, just a quick opinion.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Kind of, but that's very clear cut which is the most prestigious brand and which one is the junior partner, lol.
> 
> But with Seiko and it's brands it's very different as there is so much overlap. Seiko itself sells everything from £50 watches to £3k watches. I'd kind of put it like this;
> 
> ...


 at the moment I like lower end I have a limited budget and lots of watches for different reasons then brand names...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> *
> 
> Rotary do have some slightly higher end Swiss made watches as part of their line up and also a few mechanical watches. I'd put Rotary just a touch ahead of the other two traditional British budget brands (Accurist and Sekonda), and I think they have some nicer looking watches in their Aquaspeed range. The Navitimer homage watches are always a good place to start a collection.


Ahh, my favourite watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

now you have the direct link copy that and then go to this screen... so you put you msg in like you have been doing then press were i have circle and you will see the box in the bottom pic.. pick url and then paste the link in there ..press ok then press post quick reply..that should do it ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ahh, my favourite watch
> 
> View attachment 1420939


 that's what i'm talkng bout it's a nice and about 90 quid ..from argos.. am I rite ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

site went down ok


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've had it quite a few years but I think it was £100 from HSamuels, but close enough


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im wearing this rotary today I think £250 rrp but I got it around half price


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've had it quite a few years but I think it was £100 from HSamuels, but close enough


 lol saw it in argos and 90 was sale price.. I would like to have a selections of decent watches ..then one to two expensive ones I would not want to take out the box in case it got damaged .i buy to wear and enjoy ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> site went down ok


 just cut and paste my comments in to a text document and you can try again when you want.. I will try again with you if you want mate..ok..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

You can get some pretty good watches in argos these days! £75 for this one!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

keeps coming invalid image file


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> You can get some pretty good watches in argos these days! £75 for this one!
> 
> View attachment 1420989


 love the sale should have been £200 I know one of my list watch ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ahh, my favourite watch
> 
> View attachment 1420939


I had EXACTLY the same one as that! It was the first 'proper' analog watch I bought after my ana digi Ironman a couple of years back when I got into wearing watches again. I actually bought an Orange Monster not that long after it once I'd discovered these forums.

Sometimes I have a very small twinge of regret about letting that Rotary go but I think I'd seen a Nighthawk by that point and knew I preferred it to the Rotary.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> keeps coming invalid image file


 what are u using ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I had EXACTLY the same one as that! It was the first 'proper' analog watch I bought after my ana digi Ironman a couple of years back when I got into wearing watches again. I actually bought an Orange Monster not that long after it once I'd discovered these forums.
> 
> Sometimes I have a very small twinge of regret about letting that Rotary go but I think I'd seen a Nighthawk by that point and knew I preferred it to the Rotary.


 this is what im weaing now ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got it now you see me in the flesh


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 1421008


 well done you ...(shakes hand) told you we would do it ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well done you ...(shakes hand) told you we would do it ...


It was my skaky hand kept hitting one above thanks allot


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It was my skaky hand kept hitting one above thanks allot


 my pleasure least I could do after some showed me ... your turn now lol...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ahh, my favourite watch
> 
> View attachment 1420939


So I started off with this too;


But I flipped it and ended up with this;



Still miss the Rotary sometimes though...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> So I started off with this too;
> 
> 
> But I flipped it and ended up with this;
> ...


 it's nice but a bit to busy for my taste ....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

It actually looks busier in photographs than it does in real life. When you glance at it on your wrist all you really notice is the time from the nice large hands and the hour indices (kind of what you see in the second picture but even in the day time when the lume isn't going). It's only when you actually stop for a second and look at it you notice all the other stuff, otherwise it just kinds of fades into the background. It's cool how your eyes adjust their focus that way on a watch with that kind of dial and hands.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's nice but a bit to busy for my taste ....


Busy? you wanna try reading this one lol (my other "expensive" watch)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It actually looks busier in photographs than it does in real life. When you glance at it on your wrist all you really notice is the time from the nice large hands and the hour indices (kind of what you see in the second picture but even in the day time when the lume isn't going). It's only when you actually stop for a second and look at it you notice all the other stuff, otherwise it just kinds of fades into the background. It's cool how your eyes adjust their focus that way on a watch with that kind of dial and hands.


 i like some sub-dials it all depends on the watch .the boluva I wanted had just a sec sub at six it was clean and business like ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ooh a Skyhawk, nice! Truly Citizen are the kings of busy yet legible watches.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ooh a Skyhawk, nice! Truly Citizen are the kings of busy yet legible watches.


 did see nice one very military looking very similar to issue 08 of mwc...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ok mate will do one step at a time ok ..Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload first use this link ..


A couple Rotarys


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 1421031
> 
> A couple Rotarys


 like them ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> like them ....


Ones from the other day I am no David Bailey


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 1421040
> 
> Ones from the other day I am no David Bailey


 see you got it lick... the dark blue strap what is that one...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Afraid it is RAF going to swim in bath now up early


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

got a silly question for you guy's what watch would you wear to a zombie apocalypse ..and why...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Afraid it is RAF going to swim in bath now up early


 yeah take it easy ..see ya tomorrow ..mate..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> got a silly question for you guy's what watch would you wear to a zombie apocalypse ..and why...


My Orange Monster because it's built like a flipping tank. 


You can do anything with this, it's like the Land Rover of the watch world. You can be bash it around, dive with it, operate the bezel with gloves on or wet hands, it a a tough action watch. Plus it has legendary lume, some of the best you'll find on a watch at *any* price, and it's automatic to just keep on going and going without having to worry about a battery running out.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My Orange Monster because it's built like a flipping tank.
> 
> 
> You can do anything with this, it's like the Land Rover of the watch world. You can be bash it around, dive with it, operate the bezel with gloves on or wet hands, it a a tough action watch. Plus it has legendary lume, some of the best you'll find on a watch at *any* price, and it's automatic to just keep on going and going without having to worry about a battery running out.


 that is a nice watch ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks. It's a forum favourite on here definitely, you'll see a lot of them each day in the WRUW threads, it's a watch that is phenomenal value for money along with it's cousin the SKX007/009.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got a silly question for you guy's what watch would you wear to a zombie apocalypse ..and why...


I would wear this for the simple reason it would take any zombies head clean off with the weight of it, although for some strange reason I still can't work out why I sold it a while ago and regret it to this day! yes, I'm a fool


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Damn you! These are nice watches. I'm gonna get one. But, will bid to get one cheaper . . how good are Archive?


That I can't tell you. The guy runs/ran a clothing outlet but the website hasn't been setup.
As for the watches, the pics speak for themselves. It is truly stunning in the flesh. Not waterproof, but then it's so shiny mine's not going far from a polishing cloth.
Saw one of them go for £10.50 during the week, but £14-22 is the average.
If you want a watch that looks like six grand on your wrist, with a LOT of presence, I'd say give it a go. It's a lot of watch for less than £25.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all, just moved house wearing this vintage Soviet Dirskie. £20 something from Amil (asap31 on eBay)











danmh said:


> My daily beaters are mostly sekonda, are they any good as a make?


Little known factette: Sekonda was set up to market Soviet watches in the UK. 
One of the best ways to pick up great Soviet vintage is to eBay search something simple like 'blue Sekonda' as sellers/ other buyers often don't know the potential value of what they're listing
This was £26, and is a Luch ultra-thin








Also found by this method was this 1979 Strela (Poljot 3017 columnwheel chronograph) - £295 from the Isle of Wight. A lot of watch for the money and the star (Strela = star in Russian, lol) of my collection.








Happy hunting, and check out f10, the Russian forum


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My Orange Monster because it's built like a flipping tank.
> 
> 
> You can do anything with this, it's like the Land Rover of the watch world. You can be bash it around, dive with it, operate the bezel with gloves on or wet hands, it a a tough action watch. Plus it has legendary lume, some of the best you'll find on a watch at *any* price, and it's automatic to just keep on going and going without having to worry about a battery running out.


Love this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tuesday morning for sub

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I subscribed from issue 3 as I had bought issue 1 from Smiths & intended to do the same when issue 2 came out. EM only took first subscription money on Thursday. You guys reckon I gonna wait till 4&5 come out so they can send all 3 cos it don't look like they send out single issues? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Airfixer said:


> I subscribed from issue 3 as I had bought issue 1 from Smiths & intended to do the same when issue 2 came out. EM only took first subscription money on Thursday. You guys reckon I gonna wait till 4&5 come out so they can send all 3 cos it don't look like they send out single issues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat Airfixer, but I don't mind, I know I'll get them eventually and all the free gifts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I subscribed from issue 3 as I had bought issue 1 from Smiths & intended to do the same when issue 2 came out. EM only took first subscription money on Thursday. You guys reckon I gonna wait till 4&5 come out so they can send all 3 cos it don't look like they send out single issues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yeah probably seem they do them in 3 to keep the deliver cost cheaper... so it look's


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Totally off topic, but I'm well happy this morning....my Dad brought this lovely mahogany watch box round for me!
I know none of the MWC watches aren't in it, but I had to share with folks who'd appreciate










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I was afraid that might be the case. Gotta wait a while yet then. :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Totally off topic, but I'm well happy this morning....my Dad brought this lovely mahogany watch box round for me!
> I know none of the MWC watches aren't in it, but I had to share with folks who'd appreciate
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice rack you got there ..lol..kev.. whats second from bottom....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I was afraid that might be the case. Gotta wait a while yet then. :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 and welcome to mwc thread mate..(smiles..shakes..hand).....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> very nice rack you got there ..lol..kev.. whats second from bottom....


From closest 
Staur
Raketa world time
Accurist
Submariner homage no name thingy
Jarager
Jarager

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> From closest
> Staur
> Raketa world time
> Accurist
> ...


 am really starting to love this watch compay (Raketa) I'm liking every one I see so far ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and welcome to mwc thread mate..(smiles..shakes..hand).....


Thanks  I've been reading the thread for a few days after finding it when I tried to google more info about the MWC. Until I found it I thought maybe I was the only person excited by this collection. It's good to know I'm not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> am really starting to love this watch compay (Raketa) I'm liking every one I see so far ...


Oh Raketas are lovely!
My personal favourite is the Radio Room 24hour, 
If I could just find one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Thanks  I've been reading the thread for a few days after finding it when I tried to google more info about the MWC. Until I found it I thought maybe I was the only person excited by this collection. It's good to know I'm not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yeah crazy ant it .. i did the same thing myself...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oh Raketas are lovely!
> My personal favourite is the Radio Room 24hour,
> If I could just find one....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yeah they are great .. have now gone mad on Althing Russian ....


----------



## timtjtjb (Mar 16, 2014)

wish mine would hurry up and come, like a big kid waiting for santa!!! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

timtjtjb said:


> wish mine would hurry up and come, like a big kid waiting for santa!!! lol


 hiya ..lol and welcome matey ...you will like the first one.....
it was my fav so far...


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

Airfixer said:


> I was afraid that might be the case. Gotta wait a while yet then. :-(


Not necessarily. I subscribed from Issue 3 onwards, they took the £9.99 payment and sent me Issue 3 on its own.


----------



## timtjtjb (Mar 16, 2014)

i got the first one from the local shop, its not been off my wrist since!! lol, and it does shine up well in the dark, its better than my 90 quid casio!! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> Not necessarily. I subscribed from Issue 3 onwards, they took the £9.99 payment and sent me Issue 3 on its own.


 yeah maybe you could be right because if they are doing them 3-6-9 so on .they mite just send you one to get you up to date ..it would be easier for them then just to send the norm set then having to hand pick every time ...good catch there leepal....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

timtjtjb said:


> i got the first one from the local shop, its not been off my wrist since!! lol, and it does shine up well in the dark, its better than my 90 quid casio!! lol


 lol I put mine on rubber strap and was good to go ...even took it swimming..well had bath in it still ticking and every thing...


----------



## timtjtjb (Mar 16, 2014)

im waiting for the sbs one, im gonna give me mum the lufty, she cant see very well and she should be able to see that one!! lol


----------



## timtjtjb (Mar 16, 2014)

mind you, that free chrono one looks pretty good, i can never remember what day or date it is!! lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Totally off topic, but I'm well happy this morning....my Dad brought this lovely mahogany watch box round for me!
> I know none of the MWC watches aren't in it, but I had to share with folks who'd appreciate
> 
> 
> ...


Would he have one for me kev? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

timtjtjb said:


> im waiting for the sbs one, im gonna give me mum the lufty, she cant see very well and she should be able to see that one!! lol


 then what leepal said would make sense ..that you would get one on it's own then you would get 4-5-6 together at guess ..


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Kevinw said:


> Oh Raketas are lovely!
> My personal favourite is the Radio Room 24hour,
> If I could just find one....
> Tapatalk


Raketa Radio Room 24.








pic by Ric Capucho
As usual, keep your search terms simple (sellers often have English as a second language) so 'Raketa 24', then sift results
Try other countries' ebay as well, not just .uk - also .com .de .fr .it .hu .pl .cz
(US, Germany, France, Italy, Hungary, Poland, Czech & Slovak republics)
These are desirable watches so often frankened (assembled from parts), with 12 hour movements converted to 24 by adding a couple of gears
It should have the Raketa 2623.H movement like this
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Raketa_2623_H








If you want to check for authenticity, post pics in the Russian forum, people will happily steer you right
Good luck!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Would he have one for me kev?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 me to..lol..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My Ma's new puppy sporting a subby


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1421547
> 
> 
> My Ma's new puppy sporting a subby


lol I have seem it all now ..lufty dog collar...silly bugger..but I like it...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I have seem it all now ..lufty dog collar...silly bugger..but I like it...


Meet suzie, got her for my ma yesterday and now she dosen't want it, so we're stuck with it, I think her and my missus had it planned lol, maybe suzie can be the thread mascot lol!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Meet suzie, got her for my ma yesterday and now she dosen't want it, so we're stuck with it, I think her and my missus had it planned lol, maybe suzie can be the thread mascot lol!


lol you got my vote....vote suzie for mascot ..hehe...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1421547
> 
> 
> My Ma's new puppy sporting a subby


I told you everyone *and their dog* would be wearing these......


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Talk about a thread hijacking! I've been away and came back and had to retrace through about six pages of crap before I got to anything that resembled the original topic, get a room guys!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

stevend101 said:


> Talk about a thread hijacking! I've been away and came back and had to retrace through about six pages of crap before I got to anything that resembled the original topic, get a room guys!


 well when people get there subby then we can .... can't we ..


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Just thought I would check martins as i was driving through a village on my way home, to my surprise there's 2 issue 1's sat on the shelf along with half a dozen luftys and another half a dozen sbs!!

Got myself another US Infantry to wear as the other is for the collection 😃


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

stevend101 said:


> Talk about a thread hijacking! I've been away and came back and had to retrace through about six pages of crap before I got to anything that resembled the original topic, get a room guys!


Ah god love ye, your post was the crappiest so far?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Just thought I would check martins as i was driving through a village on my way home, to my surprise there's 2 issue 1's sat on the shelf along with half a dozen luftys and another half a dozen sbs!!
> 
> Got myself another US Infantry to wear as the other is for the collection 


 AS I SAID A PAGE AGO....love the fanty best so far and the cheap's by far aswell .


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> AS I SAID A PAGE AGO....love the fanty best so far and the cheap's by far aswell .


My fav so far is the fanty by a long shot


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> My fav so far is the fanty by a long shot


 just hope issue 8 r.a.f is half as good then I mite not get the boluva one lol...vote suzie for mascot....


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

That's great guys, didn't take much of a prod to get back into line eh!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

stevend101 said:


> That's great guys, didn't take much of a prod to get back into line eh!


 well mate if you wanted on topic why have you not joined in sooner and made a comment on these watches instead of wonder around reading about them ...

p.s..so nowt to do but be rude ...sad very ..not surprise really bin on site since 2011 and 178 comments say's it really...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

stevend101 said:


> Talk about a thread hijacking! I've been away and came back and had to retrace through about six pages of crap before I got to anything that resembled the original topic, get a room guys!


How long do you think you can stand a ream of posts decrying late/no deliveries? Or the virtue of issue 23, which we haven't got yet?
Shame you can't see that "six pages of crap" - posts about similar watches to those we've already received - IS actually relevant to the original topic.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

stevend101 said:


> Talk about a thread hijacking! I've been away and came back and had to retrace through about six pages of crap before I got to anything that resembled the original topic, get a room guys!


We've been talking about watches. I'd hardly call that 'crap'.


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well mate if you wanted on topic why have you not joined in sooner and made a comment on these watches instead of wonder around reading about them ...


Did contribute very much earlier but not surprising you missed it if your wish was to talk about another topic.


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

My brother in law managed to get duplicate copies of all issues so far. I'm not a fan of the Infantry watch or the SBS. I really am liking the Luftwaffe watch though. I've always wanted a pilot style watch but did not want to spend big money on it because I've such small wrists. I've put the Luftwaffe watch on an army green NATO strap and it wears a lot more comfortably now. 

We'll probably pick up a copy between us now for the time being. I've no interest in the Russian watch because I have quite a few authentic Komandirskies anyway. The watch I'm looking forward to the most is the Japanese Pilot! The originals are few and far between now and cost big €€€ so a replica will be nice. I think the French watch looks awful personally.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

stevend101 said:


> That's great guys, didn't take much of a prod to get back into line eh!


If your that worried about it, start your own thread, WUS readily encourages that kind of thing, a lot of guys like the easy going nature of this thread, being the 'thread police' might be suited to other threads you visit, when you leave your room that is


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Distracted said:


> I think the French watch looks awful personally.


I felt the same way about the SBS - it didn't look that great in pictures, but in the hand it looks nicer. I'm still not a fan of it, but it's better than I expected.
I'm hoping the French diver will follow the same pattern.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Distracted said:


> My brother in law managed to get duplicate copies of all issues so far. I'm not a fan of the Infantry watch or the SBS. I really am liking the Luftwaffe watch though. I've always wanted a pilot style watch but did not want to spend big money on it because I've such small wrists. I've put the Luftwaffe watch on an army green NATO strap and it wears a lot more comfortably now.
> 
> We'll probably pick up a copy between us now for the time being. I've no interest in the Russian watch because I have quite a few authentic Komandirskies anyway. The watch I'm looking forward to the most is the Japanese Pilot! The originals are few and far between now and cost big €€€ so a replica will be nice. I think the French watch looks awful personally.


 yeh that will not be my most fav watch but some time's the pic's can but you wrong .the lufty pic's I did not like but loved the watch now the subby was the other way round .. like the pizza pic's don't do it for me but from what chico said I will love it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> like the pizza pic's don't do it for me but from what chico said I will love it


If it's like mine, the pizza pics just won't convey the sheer size and presence. I know they're leaving off the crown guard, but it's still going to be a sizeable, big, shiny watch.
I would be very surprised if it doesn't grab you.
As others can't comprehend, certain EM models will inspire you to go out and buy other watches, making it another aspect of the thread.


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

p.s..so nowt to do but be rude ...sad very ..not surprise really bin on site since 2011 and 178 comments say's it really...

Ah if post count is what's important to you I now understand why you would wish to go off topic in such a way!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So what's everyone's favourite type of biscuit? I'd probably put my top 3 as -

Dark chocolate digestive
Shortbread round
Bourbon Cream

And I'd probably give the retro vote to either a Malted Milk or Sport Biscuit by the way.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've bought the subby although it's not really for me, it's for the collection haha. I think it's the hands that makes it look odd? 

The fanty on the other hand 😘 haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> If it's like mine, the pizza pics just won't convey the sheer size and presence. I know they're leaving off the crown guard, but it's still going to be a sizeable, big, shiny watch.
> I would be very surprised if it doesn't grab you.
> As others can't comprehend, certain EM models will inspire you to go out and buy other watches, making it another aspect of the thread.


 I agree with you there look at what happened when we talked about the Russian watches some people went out and bought them..so spot on there you are chrono..


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> So what's everyone's favourite type of biscuit? I'd probably put my top 3 as -
> 
> Dark chocolate digestive
> Shortbread round
> ...


It's got to be

1) chocolate hob nob
2) caramel choc digestive
3) Cadbury choc digestive

Hahaha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

stevend101 said:


> p.s..so nowt to do but be rude ...sad very ..not surprise really bin on site since 2011 and 178 comments say's it really...
> 
> Ah if post count is what's important to you I now understand why you would wish to go off topic in such a way!


Well I'm sorry that you could only find 178 times to find threads to complain about, however as with all you are welcome to the MWC thread, we take all sorts here, welcome Steven!


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

If your that worried about it, start your own thread, WUS readily encourages that kind of thing, a lot of guys like the easy going nature of this thread, being the 'thread police' might be suited to other threads you visit, when you leave your room that is 

This was exactly my point in that if there is a wish to go off topic then start another thread. Having invested time in trying to access the thread I'm interested in (due to intermittent 3G connection) only to find I have to load several pages to get to anything of relevance.

Maybe if I had added a smiley everyone would have got less upset. My bad.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

stevend101 said:


> p.s..so nowt to do but be rude ...sad very ..not surprise really bin on site since 2011 and 178 comments say's it really...
> 
> Ah if post count is what's important to you I now understand why you would wish to go off topic in such a way!


 would answer but don't like to go off topic..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> So what's everyone's favourite type of biscuit? I'd probably put my top 3 as -
> 
> Dark chocolate digestive
> Shortbread round
> ...


 jammy dodger....jammy dodger....and jammy dodgers...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Is everything here not military watch related??


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

stevend101 said:


> If your that worried about it, start your own thread, WUS readily encourages that kind of thing, a lot of guys like the easy going nature of this thread, being the 'thread police' might be suited to other threads you visit, when you leave your room that is
> 
> This was exactly my point in that if there is a wish to go off topic then start another thread. Having invested time in trying to access the thread I'm interested in (due to intermittent 3G connection) only to find I have to load several pages to get to anything of relevance.
> 
> Maybe if I had added a smiley everyone would have got less upset. My bad.


that said then welcome steven ..nice to meet you...which of these watches interests you then ...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, so this is one of the fastest growing threads on the forum, with nearly a thousand posts over the last week, it's taking it's own little twists and turns, but seems to be as popular as hell.
I've seen good advice and great banter, so why in the name of the wee man is there thread policing going on?

I imagine the thread will come more on topic as the watches become available, and drift about inbetween times.

This is the fastest growing thread I've ever seen, and probably one of the least formal

Sit back enjoy and join in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

Regarding the Italian Naval Diver, I would not be too concerned about the size. I have a 40mm PAM homage from Getat myself and it wears very nicely. The shape of the case lends itself to being comfortable. My own homage is very comfortable and the real deal will be my first high end purchase in the future.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Wow, so this is one of the fastest growing threads on the forum, with nearly a thousand posts over the last week, it's taking it's own little twists and turns, but seems to be as popular as hell.
> I've seen good advice and great banter, so why in the name of the wee man is there thread policing going on?
> 
> I imagine the thread will come more on topic as the watches become available, and drift about inbetween times.
> ...


...you could be a mind reader kev.. I thought that we would have gaps when waiting next watch and was happy to see that the gaps would be filled with people talking about watches of all price and style that such a good thing here ..and our forgiving nature( shakes stevens hand .nice to meet ya).....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> ...you could be a mind reader kev.. I thought that we would have gaps when waiting next watch and was happy to see that the gaps would be filled with people talking about watches of all price and style that such a good thing here ..and our forgiving nature( shakes stevens hand .nice to meet ya).....


Exactly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

In fact I've said it before, il say it again.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

IF the mechanism packs up on one of our mwc, can they come away from the face to be replaced?

I have some watches with the same mech that I could use as spares in such circumstances. 

I'm a newbie to repairing watches, sorry peeps


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> IF the mechanism packs up on one of our mwc, can they come away from the face to be replaced?
> 
> I have some watches with the same mech that I could use as spares in such circumstances.
> 
> I'm a newbie to repairing watches, sorry peeps


 yes have a look on youtube put in something like (watch hand removing) ..it can be trick with out right tool's but doable .... there even a vid on how to make a set of hand removing tool aswell


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> In fact I've said it before, il say it again.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's 1000s of things to be serious about in life, a fun watch collection isn't one!

To get back on topic, Does anyone have the right time?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> There's 1000s of things to be serious about in life, a fun watch collection isn't one!
> 
> To get back on topic, Does anyone have the right time?


Yes, it's just coming up to Custard Cream past Ginger Nut.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> There's 1000s of things to be serious about in life, a fun watch collection isn't one!
> 
> To get back on topic, Does anyone have the right time?


Yes i do










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

This thread is what got me and many others to join and post on the site so it may go off the mwc topic a bit but it still stays around the right theme


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> To get back on topic, Does anyone have the right time?


Citizen time, Archive time, Eaglemoss time. Take your pick.....
I can at least tell you what day it is though.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes have a look on youtube put in something like (watch hand removing) ..it can be trick with out right tool's but doable ....


Thanks, I'm watching some watch repair tool kits on eBay, which should hopefully have everything I should ever need


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Distracted said:


> Regarding the Italian Naval Diver, I would not be too concerned about the size. I have a 40mm PAM homage from Getat myself and it wears very nicely. The shape of the case lends itself to being comfortable. My own homage is very comfortable and the real deal will be my first high end purchase in the future.


40mm is quite a small watch, did you mean either 44 or 47? I've had Pam homages in both sizes and they are a bit chunky but fun to wear. My California Dial Radiomir homage was the 47mm one, definitely not something that slips under a shirt sleeve easily!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, it's just coming up to Custard Cream past Ginger Nut.


Grand I'm leaving at jaffa cake o'clock


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> 40mm is quite a small watch, did you mean either 44 or 47? I've had Pam homages in both sizes and they are a bit chunky but fun to wear. My California Dial Radiomir homage was the 47mm one, definitely not something that slips under a shirt sleeve easily!


Nope, I have a 40mm homage. I am female so I have small wrists. The shape of the case lends itself to wearing comfortably, I wasn't necessarily talking about wearing it under shirtsleeves.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks, I'm watching some watch repair tool kits on eBay, which should hopefully have everything I should ever need


 yes if you want to really get into it a proper set of tools would be good the thing is I would norm go for cheap but for this you should really go middle price upwards really..chaper one's tend to bend .snap..e.t.c..... p.s youtube is a great help in learning I use it like a reference library....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes if you want to really get into it a proper set of tools would be good the thing is I would norm go for cheap but for this you should really go middle price upwards really..chaper one's tend to bend .snap..e.t.c..... p.s youtube is a great help in learning I use it like a reference library....


16 piece is about £4
200 piece is about £7, about 180 pieces of this kit is the strap bars tho


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Distracted said:


> Nope, I have a 40mm homage. I am female so I have small wrists. The shape of the case lends itself to wearing comfortably, I wasn't necessarily talking about wearing it under shirtsleeves.


I didn't know that Getat did 40mm homages as I wasn't aware that there were any 40mm Panerai's. I'd be interested to see what a 40mm Getat looks like, do you have any pictures at all?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> 40mm is quite a small watch, did you mean either 44 or 47? I've had Pam homages in both sizes and they are a bit chunky but fun to wear. My California Dial Radiomir homage was the 47mm one, definitely not something that slips under a shirt sleeve easily!


Depends how you define that. My Archive hom's dial is 36mm across and the case is 45mm across (excluding the crown guard) and it looks as huge as the Lufty.
A 40mm dial is not going to look small, imo. A 40mm case will tho.
The EM pizza hasn't got the crown guard and in Chico's pics it looks significantly smaller against the Lufty. My pizza, however, looks the same size as the Lufty.

One aspect that's going to be common to both the homages and the EM pizza is that there's a large expanse of flat shiny areas which you will be polishing endlessly to get rid of prints and water stains.
Oh, and that doesn't include the (many) bated breaths hoping that's not a scratch....


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> that said then welcome steven ..nice to meet you...which of these watches interests you then ...


As always, the next one. 😊


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Depends how you define that. My Archive hom's dial is 36mm across and the case is 45mm across (excluding the crown guard) and it looks as huge as the Lufty.
> A 40mm dial is not going to look small, imo. A 40mm case will tho.
> The EM pizza hasn't got the crown guard and in Chico's pics it looks significantly smaller against the Lufty. My pizza, however, looks the same size as the Lufty.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't quite explain myself there. What I meant to say was that a 40mm case size is quite small for a Panerai/PAM style watch.


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> I didn't know that Getat did 40mm homages as I wasn't aware that there were any 40mm Panerai's. I'd be interested to see what a 40mm Getat looks like, do you have any pictures at all?


Panerai manufacture a few PAMs in 40mm themselves, the PAM 48 being my personal favourite  Most homage resellers sell a 40mm version. Getat did a run of 40mm cases a few years ago and I managed to snag one and did the internals myself. Jackson does an assembled version nowadays. I'll take a WS of mine when I'm back home.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sorry, I didn't quite explain myself there. What I meant to say was that a 40mm case size is quite small for a Panerai/PAM style watch.


Similarly, I wonder if Distracted is referring to dial size. As far as I can see, I think Getat's largest is 39.something.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> 16 piece is about £4
> 200 piece is about £7, about 180 pieces of this kit is the strap bars tho


 more is not always better for the right price i would look at some thing like this ... as a basic starting kit ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

stevend101 said:


> As always, the next one. 


 to true ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> more is not always better for the right price i would look at some thing like this ... as a basic starting kit ...


Do you have a link to that kit?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Do you have a link to that kit?


 sure do buddy http://www.ebay.com/itm/20pcs-Watch...rist-Watchmakers-Set-Kit-P-/400678781926..hat that should work..

p.s it ant working so type this in to he search box of ebay.....20pcs-Watch-Case-opener-Pin-hand-Remover-Repair-Tool-Wrist-Watchmakers-Set-Kit.....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Guys, before you buy these kits consider this,

What do you need and what are you planing on doing to the watches?

I bought one of these kits and can honestly say I only use two of the tools on a regular basis.

What you really need is

A good spring bar tool.
A good pair of sharp tweezers
A small narrow knife with a strong edge for popping of case backs (the one supplied in the kit is rubbish)
I use an old Swiss army knife.

If your collection includes screw back watches then a screw back removal tool.

If you want to completely remove the movement, a hand removal tool.

And finally if you have bracelets, a good pin removal tool is handy.

The screwdrivers in these kits are fit for the bin.

A big box of springbars is always handy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good call, kevinw!
I got a cheapo springbar tool and it got very loose around the threads within a couple of months
Now have a Bergeon one. Not cheap, but so much more robust!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sure do buddy http://www.ebay.com/itm/20pcs-Watch...rist-Watchmakers-Set-Kit-P-/400678781926..hat that should work..
> 
> p.s it ant working so type this in to he search box of ebay.....20pcs-Watch-Case-opener-Pin-hand-Remover-Repair-Tool-Wrist-Watchmakers-Set-Kit.....


Thanks. Not a bad price either. I will get a set as I'm wanting to get into it a bit more and try to attempt my own repairs


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Guys, before you buy these kits consider this,
> 
> What do you need and what are you planing on doing to the watches?
> 
> ...


 well for a starter kit o practice with I think they are ok.. it's looks like it got a decent bracelet holder for removing pins .your right kev I use a little fruit knife myself and a home made screw case back remover ..but it's fun to have the nice set to look at and not al of it will brake he same day lol but good to realize what you want ....

p.s then spend on a decent one with just the tools you want in it. depends a lot on weather you wear straps or bracelets the most as well


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Those really cheap two or three prong case back removal are AWFUL, they slip like buggery and can very easily scratch your case backs. If you want to do it on the cheap you are probably better off getting one of those rubber case back balls, they are actually surprisingly effective.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

This is my watch repair kit, cheap and cheerful but got me out of a few otherwise expensive repairs


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Manual dexterity is an important element too I'd imagine, I never attempt watch repair, maybe I could save a few quid if I did

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Manual dexterity is an important element too I'd imagine, I never attempt watch repair, maybe I could save a few quid if I did
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 yes for beaters but an thing of worth I would not do it. I do it for fun and some watches it would be cheaper to buy a new one then repair it.. but each of my watches tell a story so I would try to repair them just because I would hate to lose it ..but I do they then become spare part for the other's ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> This is my watch repair kit, cheap and cheerful but got me out of a few otherwise expensive repairs
> 
> View attachment 1421822


lol better then mine a lot of mine I have made my self...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

How about replacing the glass on them. Where would we be able to find these. And what tools would be required?
I liberated an old timex that had been in lost property for years. The front is not scratched or cracked but is cloudy through wear. Can it be cleaned effectivley or better replaced?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> How about replacing the glass on them. Where would we be able to find these. And what tools would be required?
> I liberated an old timex that had been in lost property for years. The front is not scratched or cracked but is cloudy through wear. Can it be cleaned effectivley or better replaced?


I would love to know the answer to this as in the last 2 weeks I have dropped 2 watches and cracked the glass on both


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> How about replacing the glass on them. Where would we be able to find these. And what tools would be required?
> I liberated an old timex that had been in lost property for years. The front is not scratched or cracked but is cloudy through wear. Can it be cleaned effectivley or better replaced?


 have a look here...Cleaning crystal without damaging coating ... it might be helpful.....

all this one might be better...HOW TO: DIY cheap crystal repair - scratch removal tutorial ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I would love to know the answer to this as in the last 2 weeks I have dropped 2 watches and cracked the glass on both


 know what you mean I took the subby off to was the dish and drop it on stone tiles in the kitchen.. grrr ..got a dink at the three now...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> know what you mean I took the subby off to was the dish and drop it on stone tiles in the kitchen.. grrr ..got a dink at the three now...


Well, I dropped my first ever automatic watch from a height of about 3 feet in to a porcelain bathroom sink, I thought to myself this isn't going to look good when I turn it over ............. Huge crack from 9-3. The other was my sekonda with sub dials, found it with a huge dink at 3 and another at 11. My suspicion are someone's dropped it and thought .... lets hide it!!

So I would like to repair both


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well, I dropped my first ever automatic watch from a height of about 3 feet in to a porcelain bathroom sink, I thought to myself this isn't going to look good when I turn it over ............. Huge crack from 9-3. The other was my sekonda with sub dials, found it with a huge dink at 3 and another at 11. My suspicion are someone's dropped it and thought .... lets hide it!!
> 
> So I would like to repair both


Make new rule take watch off on a carpet


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well, I dropped my first ever automatic watch from a height of about 3 feet in to a porcelain bathroom sink, I thought to myself this isn't going to look good when I turn it over ............. Huge crack from 9-3. The other was my sekonda with sub dials, found it with a huge dink at 3 and another at 11. My suspicion are someone's dropped it and thought .... lets hide it!!
> 
> So I would like to repair both


as the sekonda water resistant if not some time if you take the movement out you can some times pop out the crystal and push a replacement in others it's some times a rubber ring or glue..depends on watch make .I would be tempted to go on you tube and type the name of the watch and what you want to do in the search box .you would be surprise at how many result you would get. if not your it would give you an idea of how to do your's ..try it .. but don't if more expensive void's the warranty ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have not dropped my sub as I am still waiting for it newsagent says tuesday looks good


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have not dropped my sub as I am still waiting for it newsagent says tuesday looks good


 lol still can't believe it I take the subby to pieces and put back together no problem .then I take it of to wash up the dish and then I go and drop it it must have bouncy ten times lol. I think In future i'll buy new plates ...lol.. if had been on a rubber strap i would have left it on...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Did anyone read on wus about the guy who auctioned off the Rolex navy watch and got over 50,000 ks just think what could happen in the future you never know.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Did anyone read on wus about the guy who auctioned off the Rolex navy watch and got over 50,000 ks just think what could happen in the future you never know.


 if it's original bargain Rolex and omega made military watches so if you could find one . in a car boot sale run for it,,lol,you can always get a new wife..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Did anyone read on wus about the guy who auctioned off the Rolex navy watch and got over 50,000 ks just think what could happen in the future you never know.


That's never going to happen with our EM watches. Half the country (and now their dog) is wearing em.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's never going to happen with our EM watches. Half the country (and now their dog) is wearing em.


 but it did with swatch in the 90's I got one a rare one with date and vertical stripes from 1986...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's never going to happen with our EM watches. Half the country (and now their dog) is wearing em.


Do you mean Cat


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Do you mean Cat


 nah we have a new mascot it's suzie and she like's to wear the lufty as a dog collar...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nah we have a new mascot it's suzie and she like's to wear the lufty as a dog collar...


Sorry I did not know about suzie I meant for me personally


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> but it did with swatch in the 90's I got one a rare one with date and vertical stripes from 1986...


That's only because we moved the goalposts every 12 weeks - new watches came out. Unless you had extreme OCD and a very deep wallet and unlimited time, you just could not keep up. Which meant that some didn't go out to the shops, meaning they ended up as rarities.
If we'd carpet-bombed the shops like EM have done, the unique-ness and desirability of the Swatches would've stayed under the underlay.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello everyone. I've been lurking for the past two days as I stumbled on this site from googling a problem about my subby from MWC. I subscribed to the magazine and it has certainly fueled the fire in regards to collecting watches especially military ones ( I am a modest collector of WWII memoroblia especially German items ). I already own I few watches, nothing special but after spending a couple of days reading all the posts on this thread I'm itching to increase my collection and I've picked up some useful suggestions regarding future acquisitions. I can't wait for my subscription to arrive with the Putin and the pizza and if what some people are saying about EM posting the watches in threes as they did with my first three then I should get the froggy at the same time as well. I can barely sleep with anticipation ! 
Look forward to chatting with what appears to be a bunch of down to earth fun people with a shared love of watches and thankfully a serious lack of snobbery and elitism.
P.S. Ca. Anyone tell me how to edit my profile using tala talk? Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome, Watch Smeller. You won't find any snobbery or elitism here, just a love of watches.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sorry I did not know about suzie I meant for me personally


 lol suzie seems a nice dog and i'm sure she would be happy to share the spot ll get smeagal to hold the fanty and we got one for each watch ..lol how is smeagal tonight mate...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's only because we moved the goalposts every 12 weeks - new watches came out. Unless you had extreme OCD and a very deep wallet and unlimited time, you just could not keep up. Which meant that some didn't go out to the shops, meaning they ended up as rarities.
> If we'd carpet-bombed the shops like EM have done, the unique-ness and desirability of the Swatches would've stayed under the underlay.


 sadly you are right there mate the one I had was like 200 made....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hello everyone. I've been lurking for the past two days as I stumbled on this site from googling a problem about my subby from MWC. I subscribed to the magazine and it has certainly fueled the fire in regards to collecting watches especially military ones ( I am a modest collector of WWII memoroblia especially German items ). I already own I few watches, nothing special but after spending a couple of days reading all the posts on this thread I'm itching to increase my collection and I've picked up some useful suggestions regarding future acquisitions. I can't wait for my subscription to arrive with the Putin and the pizza and if what some people are saying about EM posting the watches in threes as they did with my first three then I should get the froggy at the same time as well. I can barely sleep with anticipation !
> Look forward to chatting with what appears to be a bunch of down to earth fun people with a shared love of watches and thankfully a serious lack of snobbery and elitism.
> P.S. Ca. Anyone tell me how to edit my profile using tala talk? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 hey nice to meet ya matey we got lots of room in this mad house ..


----------



## Bolo123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Garibaldi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol suzie seems a nice dog and i'm sure she would be happy to share the spot ll get smeagal to hold the fanty and we got one for each watch ..lol how is smeagal tonight mate...


his usual self always hungry


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> sadly you are right there mate the one I had was like 200 made....


200 of a very cheap plastic watch isn't really that big a deal. There were so many variations it was hard even for me to keep up back then.
Even ones that were made in large numbers don't necessarily mean they were sold in vast numbers. It was left to individual jewellers to decided which particular Swatches they wanted to stock that quarter, and if they chose to ignore one that was in its thousands, well suddenly you've got several thousand "rarities" by default.
In the days since, the culture has changed and jewellers no longer get to cherrypick.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> his usual self always hungry


 I see he still looking at shoe's lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hello everyone. I've been lurking for the past two days as I stumbled on this site from googling a problem about my subby from MWC. I subscribed to the magazine and it has certainly fueled the fire in regards to collecting watches especially military ones ( I am a modest collector of WWII memoroblia especially German items ). I already own I few watches, nothing special but after spending a couple of days reading all the posts on this thread I'm itching to increase my collection and I've picked up some useful suggestions regarding future acquisitions. I can't wait for my subscription to arrive with the Putin and the pizza and if what some people are saying about EM posting the watches in threes as they did with my first three then I should get the froggy at the same time as well. I can barely sleep with anticipation !
> Look forward to chatting with what appears to be a bunch of down to earth fun people with a shared love of watches and thankfully a serious lack of snobbery and elitism.
> P.S. Ca. Anyone tell me how to edit my profile using tala talk? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll get the kettle on.
Chocolate hob nob?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> but it did with swatch in the 90's I got one a rare one with date and vertical stripes from 1986...


The difference is that when Swatch came out they were something revolutionary, novel, exciting, radically different to what was available at the time and highly desirable.

The MWC watches on the other hand are ultra low quality bargain basement homages of existing watches. I'd say that they have almost zero horological interest to watch collecters apart from being part of an ongoing collection.

Swatch almost single handedly saved the Swiss watch industry from the Asian led quartz revolution and started the fashion watch trend and so are very important in the history of watches.

The way I see the MWC watches is this. You know how you have valuable first edition records from the likes of the Beatles, David Bowie, Pink Floyd or Hendrix? Now go into Poundland and see on the shelf those cover CD entitled '20 Hits of the Beatles - Not performed by original artists'? That's what I see the MWC watches as, a bargain basement samples of something more interesting and important, but of minimal interest on it's own merits.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My wife bought me the six bottom watches from various shopping channels if only she had asked me first dont get me wrong I like them but for the prices I could have went crazy in style of watch I like


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> 200 of a very cheap plastic watch isn't really that big a deal. There were so many variations it was hard even for me to keep up back then.
> Even ones that were made in large numbers don't necessarily mean they were sold in vast numbers. It was left to individual jewellers to decided which particular Swatches they wanted to stock that quarter, and if they chose to ignore one that was in its thousands, well suddenly you've got several thousand "rarities" by default.
> In the days since, the culture has changed and jewellers no longer get to cherrypick.


 I don't know about cheap if you got these they are worth 4 grand


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I'll get the kettle on.
> Chocolate hob nob?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Kevin, a chocolate hob nob would be lovely....oh and coffee one sugar please !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Big big welcome to you watch smeller, sorry I can't help with the tapatalk issue you're having, I'm still trying to open the biscuits

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I wonder how many new members this thread has created???


chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Bolo123 said:


> Garibaldi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I was going to say them as mine but I could not spell them lol... and hiya mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I wonder how many new members this thread has created???
> 
> chico


 me....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My wife bought me the six bottom watches from various shopping channels if only she had asked me first dont get me wrong I like them but for the prices I could have went crazy in style of watch I like
> 
> View attachment 1422007


Hi smeagal
Is that an omega sea master top right ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

That one should not be there sorry


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Big big welcome to you watch smeller, sorry I can't help with the tapatalk issue you're having, I'm still trying to open the biscuits
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 silly bugger .. use your teeth that's what I do...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I wonder how many new members this thread has created???
> 
> chico


Chico you angling for freebies off WUS now 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Big big welcome to you watch smeller, sorry I can't help with the tapatalk issue you're having, I'm still trying to open the biscuits
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Hi pepperami
Thanks for the welcome. Not to worry somebody's bound to point me in the right direction sooner or later or I'll eventually stumble upon it myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I don't know about cheap if you got these they are worth 4 grand


I meant at the time they were cheap to make and sell. Buying was a different matter.
Considering other watches out at the time, ours being Sanyo, Burberry, Flik-Flak, Avia and Benetton, Swatches were probably were probably the cheapest to make.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Is That My Watch, break out the Jammy Dodgers mate, make a brew and we can all sit down for Top Gear in a bit. That cracked me up last week. 

By the way Is That My Watch, what do we call you for short? 

ITMW?
Is that?
Issy?
Iz?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I meant at the time they were cheap to make and sell. Buying was a different matter.
> Considering other watches out at the time, ours being Sanyo, Burberry, Flik-Flak, Avia and Benetton, Swatches were probably were probably the cheapest to make.


 true use break throw away buy a new one for 3.99 so yeah but what I was thinking s if every one use breaks and throw these a way they mite become shabby chique lol....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi pepperami
> Thanks for the welcome. Not to worry somebody's bound to point me in the right direction sooner or later or I'll eventually stumble upon it myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you go back to 158 on computer( is that my watch) spread may help I have a Nokia 950 windows 8 with taptalk and no mater how i tried could not get pictures on it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Is That My Watch, break out the Jammy Dodgers mate, make a brew and we can all sit down for Top Gear in a bit. That cracked me up last week.
> 
> By the way Is That My Watch, what do we call you for short?
> 
> ...


 lol don't mind as long as you call me lol .. jammy dodger their mine I tell ya all mine...hehe


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Jammy it is then! Perfect nickname for you!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Thought I'd try and see if I could load pictures using tapatalk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> If you go back to 158 on computer( is that my watch) spread may help I have a Nokia 950 windows 8 with taptalk and no mater how i tried could not get pictures on it


Thanks smeagal. Just tried loading pics from my iphone on tapatalk and that works. Guess I'll just keep trying things with it till I find out to do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Jammy it is then! Perfect nickname for you!


it's better then Garibaldi lol... I'll take that as a complement .lol..


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I wonder how many new members this thread has created???
> 
> chico


Me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> as the sekonda water resistant if not some time if you take the movement out you can some times pop out the crystal and push a replacement in others it's some times a rubber ring or glue..depends on watch make .I would be tempted to go on you tube and type the name of the watch and what you want to do in the search box .you would be surprise at how many result you would get. if not your it would give you an idea of how to do your's ..try it .. but don't if more expensive void's the warranty ..


The sekonda has a water resistance of only 30 metres?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

It'll be interesting to see what the 'Japanese pilot' watch looks like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Where are we all from anyway? I'm from South London but currently living up in the North East.

How about you Jammy, where's your neck of the woods?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> The sekonda has a water resistance of only 30 metres?


so probably rubber ring n case back 50/50 chance of ring on face I wuld say you got a chance of popping it out and push in a new one if it with a ring even better...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Where are we all from anyway? I'm from South London but currently living up in the North East.
> 
> How about you Jammy, where's your neck of the woods?


 Birmingham mate but I move around a lot ..


----------



## Bolo123 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm new, have no watch collection to speak of, due to being wreckless in my younger years, losing and breaking watches hadn't thought about getting a watch till seeing this collection on t.v. Now after being on this forum I wanna get a Komanderskie and have ordered my girlfriend to buy me this







can't afford anything that expensive atm, but thought it would be a nice place to start!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> Birmingham mate but I move around a lot ..


Ah, you'll be in a good place for the next forum get together that's being organised by OhDark30 for Birmingham some time nearer to the Summer I think.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> Birmingham mate but I move around a lot ..


Living room - biscuit tin - living room - biscuit tin - living room lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Bolo123 said:


> I'm new, have no watch collection to speak of, due to being wreckless in my younger years, losing and breaking watches hadn't thought about getting a watch till seeing this on t.v. Now after being on this forum I wanna get a Komanderskie and have ordered my girlfriend to buy me this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 two words come to mind nice and very ..lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Living room - biscuit tin - living room - biscuit tin - living room lol


 lol checky bugger.. that was my line...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

And it's an eco-drive too. No more fussing about batteries.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bolo123 said:


> Have ordered my girlfriend to buy me this


Welcome, Bolo!
That's a good watch! I got one from Argos and sent it to Omar S (of wruw fame) in the States (they don't have this model over there)
Very cool, mil styling made a bit fun by that splash of orange


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> And it's an eco-drive too. No more fussing about batteries.


I dont need to worry about batteries my wife gets them for me From £1 shop


----------



## Bolo123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, the military styling is what drew me too it-and the no battery replacing aspect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> I dont need to worry about batteries my wife gets them for me


True they don't cost a lot but there is always the chance that they could run out at an inconvenient moment. And also everytime you open the back you are potentially compromising the water resistance.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> True they don't cost a lot but there is always the chance that they could run out at an inconvenient moment. And also everytime you open the back you are potentially compromising the water resistance.


I know what you mean but I think I am to old to go scuba diving


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so what's the date for next release


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so what's the date for next release


It's not even just for diving, it could affect wearing it swimming if you do or even wearing it in a wet or humid environment in theory I believe.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Where are we all from anyway? I'm from South London but currently living up in the North East.
> 
> How about you Jammy, where's your neck of the woods?


If the British isles were a person then I'm from where you would use the Andrex to wipe it...............or Bolton if you prefer !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's not even just for diving, it could affect wearing it swimming if you do or even wearing it in a wet or humid environment in theory I believe.


I used to go swimming I can even get in cheaper with pass but my son works in the pool I would not like to give him a showing up when I come out of the water shouting about my leaky watch when I should have taken it Timpsons


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> I used to go swimming I can even get in cheaper with pass but my son works in the pool I would not like to give him a showing up when I come out of the water shouting about my leaky watch when I should have taken it Timpsons


I went swimming with my kids today, I was quite glad of the chance to wear my Monster and get it wet as Seiko intended.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> so what's the date for next release


For some strange reason I've got 3rd April down as the next release. 
But EM have chopped and changed release dates so often I really haven't got a clue.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I went swimming with my kids today, I was quite glad of the chance to wear my Monster and get it wet as Seiko intended.


You really dont need watch in the pool lifeguard lets you know the time oye get out now.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> You really dont need watch in the pool lifeguard lets you know the time oye get out now.


Mate if I've got a ISO rated Scuba Divers watch I'm gonna find any bleedin' excuse to get it underwater that I can


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> For some strange reason I've got 3rd April down as the next release.
> But EM have chopped and changed release dates so often I really haven't got a clue.


Yeah the 3rd of April rings a bell. Hope to get mine sooner though with being a subscriber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Mate if I've got a ISO rated Scuba Divers watch I'm gonna find any bleedin' excuse to get it underwater that I can


I will have to wait till they put diesel down to 1p a litre before I can get a good diving watch have checked prices


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah the 3rd of April rings a bell. Hope to get mine sooner though with being a subscriber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3rd April seems so far away. I haven't received issue 3 yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

this is me into 3rd week waiting for sub


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> 3rd April seems so far away. I haven't received issue 3 yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there Airfixer you'll get it. BTW did you subscribe or are you sourcing copies yourself ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

........ the curse


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I reckon every copy will now be a week early ...... Meaning issue 4 will be out 28th March??


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Do we know if there is an issue due with a working date dial?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I see he still looking at shoe's lol


now I know why you said shoes


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I reckon every copy will now be a week early ...... Meaning issue 4 will be out 28th March??


 that was what I was leaning to..but want sooner ... issue 8 has really taken my fancy ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Do we know if there is an issue due with a working date dial?


 not sure but if issue 8 sub-dial at the six position does not do seconds I will be disappointed ..I keep coming back to the fanty am wearing it now for the price and it's water resistant ..


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

All of the british sound really interesting especially the paratrooper!

Also like the sound of the Japanese pilot


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not sure but if issue 8 sub-dial at the six position does not do seconds I will be disappointed ..I keep coming back to the fanty am wearing it now for the price and it's water resistant ..


should I go to the pool with it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> now I know why you said shoes


yeah look's like shoes in the little pic..but I say you will have to get him in the fanty..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> I will have to wait till they put diesel down to 1p a litre before I can get a good diving watch have checked prices


You can easily get a good diving watch for £100. You can get an Orient Mako or Ray for a little less than that or Creation Watches do a Seiko SKX007, 009, or 1st gen Monster for about £120 on a bracelet. Even if you've only got £50 or so you can get a Vostok Amphibia divers watch. All of them are classics and fully suitable for diving.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah look's like shoes in the little pic..but I say you will have to get him in the fanty..


Its ........ baghands change the word around the forum does not seem to let H word to use


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> All of the british sound really interesting especially the paratrooper!
> 
> Also like the sound of the Japanese pilot


 yes I hope we get some of the lower end ones out the way first some nice one's later on by the look of it ..but you can not tell to you got them on.. p.s what page was the list on...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> should I go to the pool with it


No, it's water resistant ie for wearing when handwashing or a very quick dunk. For actual swimming you want something certified to 100m/10 bar atm or more.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not sure but if issue 8 sub-dial at the six position does not do seconds I will be disappointed ..I keep coming back to the fanty am wearing it now for the price and it's water resistant ..


I'm also wearing the fanty and I've gotta say, it's so comfortable I don't feel like I'm wearing a watch! Very impressed. I just HOPE the sub dials work on future watches [fingers crossed]


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You can easily get a good diving watch for £100. You can get an Orient Mako or Ray for a little less than that or Creation Watches do a Seiko SKX007, 009, or 1st gen Monster for about £120 on a bracelet. Even if you've only got £50 or so you can get a Vostok Amphibia divers watch. All of them are classics and fully suitable for diving.


I have been foolish the amount I have spent on other watches no names no packdrill I could and shall get A decent one.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes I hope we get some of the lower end ones out the way first some nice one's later on by the look of it ..but you can not tell to you got them on.. p.s what page was the list on...


I don't think it was anymore than 2 pages back? I could be wrong tho lol. I screen shot it when I saw it ages ago


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm also wearing the fanty and I've gotta say, it's so comfortable I don't feel like I'm wearing a watch! Very impressed. I just HOPE the sub dials work on future watches [fingers crossed]


 yeah I got mine on rubber strap and I worn mine when showering and taking a bath and it's running good and looking good ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I don't think it was anymore than 2 pages back? I could be wrong tho lol. I screen shot it when I saw it ages ago


 cheer's am having a quick look ...
p.s page 178


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh really? Interesting. They are water resistant and not waterproof aren't they? I think a lot of people knocked these when they first came out but they've totally exceeded my expectations


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's am having a quick look ...
> p.s page 178


Page 178?

Tapatalk app says this is the 37th page?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tapatalk for me is saying we're on page 183.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting thing, water proof, water resistant, I'm almost sure that a watch rated for 200m is only said to withstand water pressure at 20m for 10 minutes, a 300m-30m for 10 minutes etc and not the actual depth stated on the watch, is this right?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Oh really? Interesting. They are water resistant and not waterproof aren't they? I think a lot of people knocked these when they first came out but they've totally exceeded my expectations


 well so many different saying splash proof ..water resistance .. they have err on the side of caution I think because some would be hard to make water-resistant then others.....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Look at the post number by your last post, what does it say, #1827?

10 posts per page on Tapatalk so that tallies up to page 183 in this thread...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Page 178?
> 
> Tapatalk app says this is the 37th page?


 on pc its page 183 and comments 1,821 to 1,826


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Tapatalk for me is saying we're on page 183.


It may be when you started using taptalk mine says92


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Interesting thing, water proof, water resistant, I'm almost sure that a watch rated for 200m is only said to withstand water pressure at 20m for 10 minutes, a 300m-30m for 10 minutes etc and not the actual depth stated on the watch, is this right?


 could be they have gone very specific on new watches but ..old one's you stuck your arm in to see no bubbles you was ok ..lol

p.s now 184 #1834


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Post #1835 page 37? Lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just tested the lume on my fanty, WOW!! I charged it 8 mins ago and it's still going (just).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've just tested the lume on my fanty, WOW!! I charged it 8 mins ago and it's still going (just).


 thing Is the lume best when it' pitch black and your eyes are accustom to the dark it' show best... the other night nite I woke up at like three in the morning and I could read it clearly..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've just tested the lume on my fanty, WOW!! I charged it 8 mins ago and it's still going (just).


I am wearing my alpha GMT lume is great And says 5atm


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> thing Is the lume best when it' pitch black and your eyes are accustom to the dark it' show best... the other night nite I woke up at like three in the morning and I could read it clearly..


I only picked up my 2nd fanty today so I'm still playing with it but to wake up at 3am and be able to read it is pretty good going. Do you wear yours 24hrs a day? I normally take mine off before I get in to bed, I'm just thinking what the durability would be like wearing 24/7 R.E the chrome crown etc.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am wearing my alpha GMT lume is great And says 5atm


 so that like 50 meter's or in old money 165ft I think...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I only picked up my 2nd fanty today so I'm still playing with it but to wake up at 3am and be able to read it is pretty good going. Do you wear yours 24hrs a day? I normally take mine off before I get in to bed, I'm just thinking what the durability would be like wearing 24/7 R.E the chrome crown etc.


 I wear my watches 24/7 so I thought I would keep this on and like road test it still got a shiny crown ..(keep I clean he.he)....


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

I charged mine for a few minutes last night and I could still see it the next morning


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so that like 50 meter's


As far as I know I could go snorkling but havnt got a snorkle


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Did I read here that someone's watch started showing signs if where in the case in a matter if days?

Is that my watch, lucky you haha


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Also I'm going to try out luftys lume tonight


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Did I read here that someone's watch started showing signs if where in the case in a matter if days?
> 
> Is that my watch, lucky you haha


 yeah it was blanchy watches but we all think he had the dud one....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think they should have lumed up the hour markers on the subby :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think they should have lumed up the hour markers on the subby :-(


 they have mate...
p.s my mistake just hands and 12 spot my bad..


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hang in there Airfixer you'll get it. BTW did you subscribe or are you sourcing copies yourself ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought issue 1 & 2 locally. I subscribed when issue 1 came out, but chose to start subscription at issue 3. (I thought it would take them till issue 3 to sort out the subscriptions)

Here I am - 3 is out, but I ain't got it :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I bought issue 1 & 2 locally. I subscribed when issue 1 came out, but chose to start subscription at issue 3. (I thought it would take them till issue 3 to sort out the subscriptions)
> 
> Here I am - 3 is out, but I ain't got it :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 probably last in line now mate..but you have the fanty or lufty to play with so better then some ..silver lining there...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Interesting thing, water proof, water resistant, I'm almost sure that a watch rated for 200m is only said to withstand water pressure at 20m for 10 minutes, a 300m-30m for 10 minutes etc and not the actual depth stated on the watch, is this right?


If it says 200m but also the words Divers on the dial or case back then you can pretty much do whatever with it in water apart from perhaps saturation diving. But generally if you want a watch to specifically use when swimming then look at getting something rated at 200m.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm so impressed with the lume on the Lufty that I bought another one - took the strap off & use it as a bedside clock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I bought issue 1 & 2 locally. I subscribed when issue 1 came out, but chose to start subscription at issue 3. (I thought it would take them till issue 3 to sort out the subscriptions)
> 
> Here I am - 3 is out, but I ain't got it :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


depends where you live John Menzies does the delivery up here they dont work weekends so i will get mine on tuesday


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I bought issue 1 & 2 locally. I subscribed when issue 1 came out, but chose to start subscription at issue 3. (I thought it would take them till issue 3 to sort out the subscriptions)
> 
> Here I am - 3 is out, but I ain't got it :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hold in there lad I'm sure you'll be brought up to date when you receive your first subscription, and if they post three at a time as EM seem to do the by that way of rekoning then you should receive 4 watches at once to get your little paws on ! Don't worry Airfixer it will be worth the wait. Did you sign up for the binders, display boxes and special issue watches as well ? I did and I can't wait to get the first display box to put my watches into as I intend to keep them mint and not wear them. I would have liked to get two of every watch so I could have one to wear but I would end up in the divorce courts !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so who do you think is going to get the 2000 comment spot I will kindly step a side as I got the last one(1000) lol...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> depends where you live John Menzies does the delivery up here they dont work weekends so i will get mine on tuesday


I've seen issue 3 in about 4 shops I've been in (I'm looking for another issue 1) but I haven't bought it yet cos (hopefully) I should be getting one delivered when my subscription starts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hold in there lad I'm sure you'll be brought up to date when you receive your first subscription, and if they post three at a time as EM seem to do the by that way of rekoning then you should receive 4 watches at once to get your little paws on ! Don't worry Airfixer it will be worth the wait. Did you sign up for the binders, display boxes and special issue watches as well ? I did and I can't wait to get the first display box to put my watches into as I intend to keep them mint and not wear them. I would have liked to get two of every watch so I could have one to wear but I would end up in the divorce courts !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yeah I'd would have liked to do that too but, like you I would have soon found myself alone, with 2 sets of watches.

Yeah I've signed up for everything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've seen issue 3 in about 4 shops I've been in (I'm looking for another issue 1) but I haven't bought it yet cos (hopefully) I should be getting one delivered when my subscription starts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 .. you mite get a chance I sure they did a re-run of them and I bet that will be the hardest to find down the road when people start collecting at like issue 30 or some thing...


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys I thought I'd clear this up, I've been on to eaglemoss and they said the ship 2 watches every 28 days and the next two are going to be dispatched in the next two weeks to subscribers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> if they post three at a time as EM seem to do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know, they deliver the 1st 3 issues together, then its 2 issues per month


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> As far as I know, they deliver the 1st 3 issues together, then its 2 issues per month


Ok, thanks for clearing that up pepperami 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah that's what they did to me, they sent the first three and they're sending out two a month.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok, thanks for clearing that up pepperami
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To add to the confusion, they have released the lufty and the subby to retailers a week early, so everything is out of sync, which adds to the whole mysticism of this watch collection


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

What are the chances they'll release the Putin early?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

danmh said:


> Did I read here that someone's watch started showing signs if where in the case in a matter if days?
> 
> Is that my watch, lucky you haha


Yeh that was mine EM were very apologetic and said to bring it back to where I got it for a replacement. Im waiting for my new one to arrive now  Luckily it looks I just got a dud as nobody else has had issues and I have worn my lufty much more and it's still perfect


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> What are the chances they'll release the Putin early?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 finger's cross ...


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> finger's cross ...


I'm not too bothered about the froggy but I do want to know what's coming after them, they said they'll give us the list next week 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I'm not too bothered about the froggy but I do want to know what's coming after them, they said they'll give us the list next week
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 look on page 178 the list is there...


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> look on page 178 the list is there...


Is that right though because eaglemoss said they don't have a list out yet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Is that right though because eaglemoss said they don't have a list out yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I thought it was ..??


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought it was ..??


Here's the email I got

Dear Adam,

We have unfortunately not been provided with a list yet. If you email back in a week or two we should be able to provide you with this.

Kind regards

Robert

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Here's the email I got
> 
> Dear Adam,
> 
> ...


well you have stump me.. but I thought they put that one out right at the start...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought we'd seen a list on here a day or two ago...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I thought we'd seen a list on here a day or two ago...


 yeah on page 178


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well you have stump me.. but I thought they put that one out right at the start...


Didn't somebody say that it was on their Facebook page? I checked through all their posts and I didn't see it there?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes we saw a list but who why where

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Didn't somebody say that it was on their Facebook page? I checked through all their posts and I didn't see it their?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


would not be able to tell you not on facebook...


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm sorry for doubting the list guys...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I'm sorry for doubting the list guys...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 doubting good never be sorry for doubting ...if we were the earth would still be flat..lol here's that list but just showing it nothing to do with me and the correctness of said list lol...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almost there!


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> doubting good never be sorry for doubting ...if we were the earth would still be flat..lol here's that list but just showing it nothing to do with me and the correctness of said list lol...


The quality of the picture also looks a little off too compared to everything else eaglemoss have given, unless it's inside information or something not publicly out yet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> The quality of the picture also looks a little off too compared to everything else eaglemoss have given, unless it's inside information or something not publicly out yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 in fairness it's a copy of a copy which was probably copied in the first place so.. maybe- maybe not but it's been right so far I think... so a little bit of faith is a wonder to behold


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> in fairness it's a copy of a copy which was probably copied in the first place so.. maybe- maybe not but it's been right so far I think... so a little bit of faith is a wonder to behold


Yeah it has been, I don't really mind if it's right, it'd just play better in my mind if it's official.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Yeah it has been, I don't really mind if it's right, it'd just play better in my mind if it's official.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 if it is 8-9-10 look intriguing those are my cherry's I think..


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if it is 8-9-10 look intriguing those are my cherry's I think..


Those and 16, I'd love 16.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Those and 16, I'd love 16.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 yes that like a Russian moonwatch I hope.. an American one if they will do a buzz moon watch that would be awesome...


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes that like a Russian moonwatch I hope.. an American one if they will do a buzz moon watch that would be awesome...


I was looking at buying the omega speed master (buzz moon watch) the other day but it was a little over my budget.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I was looking at buying the omega speed master (buzz moon watch) the other day but it was a little over my budget.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 just a little hmmm ... what is it now I stop looking ..


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just a little hmmm ... what is it now I stop looking ..


I saw £6,500 on amazon. It'll be mine one day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I saw £6,500 on amazon. It'll be mine one day.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 can you say screen saver that as close as I will get for now it's like wearing a car on your arm at that price..


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can you say screen saver that as close as I will get for now it's like wearing a car on your arm at that price..


Especially considering my most expensive watch is €80... For now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bolo123 (Mar 10, 2014)

The photo of the list was definitely on the Eaglemoss Facebook page, it isn't there now though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Bolo123 said:


> The photo of the list was definitely on the Eaglemoss Facebook page, it isn't there now though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they're making changes or something and removed it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Especially considering my most expensive watch is €80... For now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 well got one worth 130 to 150 but I git it for 40 quid a wile back .I like lower end watches because I would be to scared to damage the really expensive one's .. I like to wear and enjoy them ..than as investment item to be sold later I have keep and all my watches since the first one . I have broken a few but I would never sell them plus you wold never get a good price like high banded one's


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well got one worth 130 to 150 but I git it for 40 quid a wile back .I like lower end watches because I would be to scared to damage the really expensive one's .. I like to wear and enjoy them ..than as investment item to be sold later I have keep and all my watches since the first one . I have broken a few but I would never sell them plus you wold never get a good price like high banded one's


I wouldn't like to have expensive watches, maybe have one for going out to really fancy places but mostly they'd be for just general wear so I don't see the point in spending too much.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I wouldn't like to have expensive watches, maybe have one for going out to really fancy places but mostly they'd be for just general wear so I don't see the point in spending too much.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 yeah *high days* and _*holidays *_as my mom would say .yeah but still it would be a tag or a tissot.. elgin . and the cwc ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Bolo123 said:


> The photo of the list was definitely on the Eaglemoss Facebook page, it isn't there now though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 they might be flipping them around let's hope they bring the good's forward..


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah *high days* and _*holidays *_as my mom would say .yeah but still it would be a tag or a tissot.. elgin . and the cwc ..


I'd say the most I'd spend would be €200-€300

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I'd say the most I'd spend would be €200-€300
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's probably what I said too at the start of this hobby. Bookmark this page and then check back in a years time when you've got bitten by the bug and are proudly wearing your first Speedmaster, ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I'd say the most I'd spend would be €200-€300
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 just thought I would say ..to all our leprechaun from across the sea ..(smiles ..waves).....


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

Just in case anyone didn't see it the other night, the first 12 watches on the list checked against the 12 watches shown in the box on the official website. Seems to show that the 1st twelve on the list may be accurate at least.







I'm guessing the oz diver is second in from left and the ffl one is left of that but I couldn't really find pics of these!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

etic said:


> Just in case anyone didn't see it the other night, the first 12 watches on the list checked against the 12 watches shown in the box on the official website. Seems to show that the 1st twelve on the list may be accurate at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks and i was right dam nice rafs..really liking the para one...two .can we skip ahead to them..lol


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

I like the look of a few of them, especially issue 9. A couple of white faces will be a nice change just not sure how much I like the bright green lume print on white dial. I'll wait to judge them until I have them in hand though!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

etic said:


> I like the look of a few of them, especially issue 9. A couple of white faces will be a nice change just not sure how much I like the bright green lume print on white dial. I'll wait to judge them until I have them in hand though!


well hope they do as good as they did with the fanty...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> thanks and i was right dam nice rafs..really liking the para one...two .can we skip ahead to them..lol


Is it just me or does that Issue 8 British watch look like it says 'Longines' on the dial?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Is it just me or does that Issue 8 British watch look like it says 'Longines' on the dial?


the genuine watches may have said longines as watches were sourced at time

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Is it just me or does that Issue 8 British watch look like it says 'Longines' on the dial?


It does say longines, found about halfway down here: http://www.heirloom2.com/military.htm

Some beautiful watches on that page, think the Japanese pilot pic is from there too.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Of course, but the watch in question from MWC has no right to have that on dial as obviously it won't be made by Longines. I wonder if it really says something like London but in a font made out to look like the originals 'Longines'?


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Of course, but the watch in question from MWC has no right to have that on dial as obviously it won't be made by Longines. I wonder if it really says something like London but in a font made out to look like the originals 'Longines'?


Just to clear up any confusion, the watchbox pic in the centre is from mwc, the outside ones are the ones I thought they were based on.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

etic said:


> Just to clear up any confusion, the watchbox pic in the centre is from mwc, the outside ones are the ones I thought they were based on.


correct

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Had long lay in this morning going out to see if sub in will report back later 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

etic said:


> Just to clear up any confusion, the watchbox pic in the centre is from mwc, the outside ones are the ones I thought they were based on.


Apologies, my mistake. I obviously didn't properly look at the picture.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I mean look, if you've got a £10 burning a hole in your pocket and you are a fan of the Sub and want a homage to it go for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shaggy - how is this watch going - seen a few on the bay that look reasonable. Is yours mechanical ?


----------



## Frompaul (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi everyone. Hope you're enjoying the collection so far, I know I am.

I've compiled a quick video summary of the first 3 issues of the collection (and also a sneaky peak at 4th and 5th editions too!).

I've also done a comparison of the issue 3 £10 SBS watch (based on ROlex Submariner), with a £3k Omega Seamaster.

Finally, theres a bit of help for subscribers who may be struggling with getting the magazines stored in the binders!

its all here:


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just thought I would say ..to all our leprechaun from across the sea ..(smiles ..waves).....


Happy St Patricks day to you. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Happy St Patricks day to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its happy and sad because my father passed away 33 years ago whilst visiting family was brought back to Glasgow to be buried and it was on St patricks day I was in Hong kong at the time and did not get back in time that was a shame for me he diied in Newry


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still no sub


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

jonmac73 said:


> Shaggy - how is this watch going - seen a few on the bay that look reasonable. Is yours mechanical ?


I don't have one. I just pointed it out as an example of a very cheap automatic watch. I'd say for £9 give it a go if you are interested in it, that's just the price of a few pints and it will always make a great beater.


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its happy and sad because my father passed away 33 years ago whilst visiting family was brought back to Glasgow to be buried and it was on St patricks day I was in Hong kong at the time and did not get back in time that was a shame for me he diied in Newry


I'm very sorry about that smeagal, you have my best wishes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Frompaul said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're enjoying the collection so far, I know I am.
> 
> I've compiled a quick video summary of the first 3 issues of the collection (and also a sneaky peak at 4th and 5th editions too!).
> 
> ...


 hiya mate and welcome nice opening comment that so hey....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its happy and sad because my father passed away 33 years ago whilst visiting family was brought back to Glasgow to be buried and it was on St patricks day I was in Hong kong at the time and did not get back in time that was a shame for me he diied in Newry


 sorry to hear that mate...

p.s hope this cheer' s you up....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Still no Subby in Scotland!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Still no Subby in Scotland!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the story with that, we have them in Ireland, although we have to pay 60% premium for the currency exchange, which is kinda a rip off!


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

THIS WEEK, ON "MOOOMAN GETS PISSED OFF WITH EAGLEMOSS CUSTOMER SERVICE" Moooman sends an email hoping to end this once and for all, but isnt hopeful.(I edited out some of my more personal information, so , thats what the XXXXXX's are for)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Frompaul said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're enjoying the collection so far, I know I am.
> 
> I've compiled a quick video summary of the first 3 issues of the collection (and also a sneaky peak at 4th and 5th editions too!).
> 
> ...


Nice review but you're going to have to edit it to include the watch nicknames


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Whats the story with that, we have them in Ireland, although we have to pay 60% premium for the currency exchange, which is kinda a rip off!


I was just thinking about the exchange rate, it may be worth finding someone up north willing to post them down


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> THIS WEEK, ON "MOOOMAN GETS PISSED OFF WITH EAGLEMOSS CUSTOMER SERVICE" Moooman sends an email hoping to end this once and for all, but isnt hopeful.(I edited out some of my more personal information, so , thats what the XXXXXX's are for)
> View attachment 1422836


I feel your pain Moonman, that is complete and utter BS!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I was just thinking about the exchange rate, it may be worth finding someone up north willing to post them down


Going to ask on their FB page, that's too much of a premium


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Still no sub


Plenty of subs in WHSmiths, Bromley. ( I still haven't received mine yet tho)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Still no Subby in Scotland!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deffinatly tomrrow


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

still no subby in my local shop!! WTF


chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Frompaul said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're enjoying the collection so far, I know I am.
> 
> I've compiled a quick video summary of the first 3 issues of the collection (and also a sneaky peak at 4th and 5th editions too!).
> 
> ...


I take it that your Omega is not number six issue watch what a shame


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> still no subby in my local shop!! WTF
> 
> chico


Chico did they say they haven't received any in yet or they sell out?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Chico did they say they haven't received any in yet or they sell out?


No they haven't received them yet, someone in my street got their 3 issues the day, seen the empty packaging lying on the pavement!!

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

My phone went off to be repaired on Friday. i came back to check this thread today and have spent the last two hours reading through the posts. Hello to all the new people.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No they haven't received them yet, someone in my street got their 3 issues the day, seen the empty packaging lying on the pavement!!
> 
> chico


The plot thickens lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No they haven't received them yet, someone in my street got their 3 issues the day, seen the empty packaging lying on the pavement!!
> 
> chico


No wonder our streets are such a mess Germany has got Tecknek and clean streets


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> No wonder our streets are such a mess Germany has got Tecknek and clean streets


I know!!!

chico


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm wearing my subby









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I'm wearing my subby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Swine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had it since Friday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

have a look at mine lol .. o and I bet you can't


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Plenty of subs in WHSmiths, Bromley. ( I still haven't received mine yet tho)
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL someone else near Bromley (I presume) who joined because of this thread !
Really like the forums - found some great info out - trying to resist getting loads of watches now.


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have a look at mine lol .. o and I bet you can't


I could barely do it once 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

So, how many of you have now bought an original military watch as a direct result of this magazine collection? i' currently bidding on an 'Archive' Italian Diver Homage, but am very taken with the Russian Watches.


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> So, how many of you have now bought an original military watch as a direct result of this magazine collection? i' currently bidding on an 'Archive' Italian Diver Homage, but am very taken with the Russian Watches.


I've definitely been considering one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I only found this forum 3 weeks ago when I saw the TV ad for the collection and Googled it to find out more. Only got around to joining last week (had to skip about a hundred pages to catch up though, ha). 

What's everyone's favourite in the collection so far? I have to be honest, the only thing I don't like about them is the straps.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> So, how many of you have now bought an original military watch as a direct result of this magazine collection? i' currently bidding on an 'Archive' Italian Diver Homage, but am very taken with the Russian Watches.


I will be buying a Vostok very soon  I just have to sort out an issue with a certain ebay seller first...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I only found this forum 3 weeks ago when I saw the TV ad for the collection and Googled it to find out more. Only got around to joining last week (had to skip about a hundred pages to catch up though, ha).
> 
> What's everyone's favourite in the collection so far? I have to be honest, the only thing I don't like about them is the straps.


 your right their but least it's the easiest thing to swap and the subby strap being so short did not help it' got to be the fanty

and welcome mate ..nice to meet ya...


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> your right their but least it's the easiest thing to swap and the subby strap being so short did not help it' got to be the fanty
> 
> and welcome mate ..nice to meet ya...


I'm actually happy with the strap sizes because I have tiny wrists.







not missing any opportunity to show a picture.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I'm actually happy with the strap sizes because I have tiny wrists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be careful saying that i can see hundreds of blue straps on your welcome mat in a couple of days..lol..


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would be careful saying that i can see hundreds of blue straps on your welcome mat in a couple of days..lol..


I'm happy to take some spares 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> your right their but least it's the easiest thing to swap and the subby strap being so short did not help it' got to be the fanty
> 
> and welcome mate ..nice to meet ya...


Thanks 

I have two NATOs on the way for the Infantry watch. I'm on two minds about the sub. I'll have a look at it when I'm out during the week, but I doubt I'll pick up any more until the Panerai diver comes out.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> So, how many of you have now bought an original military watch as a direct result of this magazine collection? i' currently bidding on an 'Archive' Italian Diver Homage, but am very taken with the Russian Watches.


Not bought one yet, but iv priced a custom panerai homage PVD case, blue superlume, handwind chinese movement, shipped to the uk for £115!

something like this but with a black pvd case

























chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

jonmac73 said:


> LOL someone else near Bromley (I presume) who joined because of this thread !
> Really like the forums - found some great info out - trying to resist getting loads of watches now.


Me too, I grew up just down the road from there. Plenty of happy memories of bunking off school and hanging out in The Glades, Churchill Gardens or that games shop/arcade that used to be at the end of the high street.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I tried out the lufty on a different strap that I have and I think it looks pretty good 

The only problem is that the inner strap is only 20mm so there is a bit of movement. Is that ok or should I swap the strap back?


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

Plenty of SBS watches for sale in Ireland. I've been in a few smaller newsagents and the bigger chains and they all had them. The markup is ridiculous though and will really put me off buying most issues. The subscription cost is no better.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Distracted said:


> Plenty of SBS watches for sale in Ireland. I've been in a few smaller newsagents and the bigger chains and they all had them. The markup is ridiculous though and will really put me off buying most issues. The subscription cost is no better.


 so we are paying £9.99 what are you paying then..?..


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so we are paying £9.99 what are you paying then..?..


€15.99

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The first issue was 5.99/6.99, the second was 10.99 and they're 15.99 from now on.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> €15.99
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 ouch ...can't see why that much ..I could understand a small amount for the distance and transport cost. but that is a bit excessive...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

AdamOSullivan said:


> €15.99
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ouch.


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Yup it's pretty bad, it's an extra £3.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Yup it's pretty bad, it's an extra £3.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 well I buy two .... so am glad I'm here ... think for 80 issues it's going to mount up....


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I buy two .... so am glad I'm here ... think for 80 issues it's going to mount up....


I don't really plan on getting them all because I don't know what I'd do with 80 watches  and I'm lucky I only get one 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I buy two .... so am glad I'm here ... think for 80 issues it's going to mount up....


If I stopped smoking I would find it easy.The world would be my (rolex)oyster


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> If I stopped smoking I would find it easy.The world would be my (rolex)oyster


 yeah am glad I gave up the.. booze ... smoking gambling ..I can just afford them lol...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah am glad I gave up the.. booze ... smoking gambling ..I can just afford them lol...


Never gambled 23 years since I drank coencides when I left the Army.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> LOL someone else near Bromley (I presume) who joined because of this thread !
> Really like the forums - found some great info out - trying to resist getting loads of watches now.


No I live in Ashford but I was working in Bromley today.

Really looking forward to getting my hands on some of these watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Never gambled 23 years since I drank coencides when I left the Army.


 me three year's since I went on a drunken smoke haze gambling session....lol ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> No I live in Ashford but I was working in Bromley today.
> 
> Really looking forward to getting my hands on some of these watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 if you are sub them think about you will end being one watch in front of us lot that don't sub .. silver lining time....


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if you are sub them think about you will end being one watch in front of us lot that don't sub .. silver lining time....


I'm looking forward to getting 4 and 5 in about two weeks time 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I'm looking forward to getting 4 and 5 in about two weeks time
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 lol I kinda of looking forward to the pizza which surprise me a little ..lol. on that vid it don't look to bad at all...


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I kinda of looking forward to the pizza which surprise me a little ..lol. on that vid it don't look to bad at all...


I don't know which I'm looking forward to more, but I think the pizza looks really nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I tried out the lufty on a different strap that I have and I think it looks pretty good
> 
> The only problem is that the inner strap is only 20mm so there is a bit of movement. Is that ok or should I swap the strap back?


The lufty looks nice on the strap, I wouldn't be too concerned about the play


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The lufty looks nice on the strap, I wouldn't be too concerned about the play


 looks better then mine....I like the double buckle....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I kinda of looking forward to the pizza which surprise me a little ..lol. on that vid it don't look to bad at all...


The guy in the video was a lot better than CJ Campbell I like the pizza even without the protective crown guard it almost looks like a dress watch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I only found this forum 3 weeks ago when I saw the TV ad for the collection and Googled it to find out more. Only got around to joining last week (had to skip about a hundred pages to catch up though, ha).
> 
> What's everyone's favourite in the collection so far? I have to be honest, the only thing I don't like about them is the straps.


Welcome Tomo, knew you had to be Irish with a name like that lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The guy in the video was a lot better than CJ Campbell I like the pizza even without the protective crown guard it almost looks like a dress watch


Funny thing, WUS posted a Paneri to their FB page yesterday, I wonder if we inspired them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Funny thing, WUS posted a Paneri to their FB page yesterday, I wonder if we inspired them


 let's convert them all ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Funny thing, WUS posted a Paneri to their FB page yesterday, I wonder if we inspired them


Thats good because we dont say my watch is better than your watch as they are all the same. Look at the amount of posts


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

That is one beautiful watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1423211
> 
> 
> Here it is


 yeah I would.....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats good because we dont say my watch is better than your watch as they are all the same. Look at the amount of posts


I forgot to say most of them by (this is my watch)Ho Ho.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I'm looking forward to getting 4 and 5 in about two weeks time
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Two weeks seems like such a long time though Adam I can hardly sleep. The wife thinks it's a bit sad that a grown man is acting like a kid waiting for Christmas. Also do you think we will be receiving the display box with the next delivery ? I certainly hope so I can't wait to get my watches into it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I forgot to say most of them by (this is my watch)Ho Ho.


 I'm one of a kind me ..(what was that thank god .lol.).....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Also do you think we will be receiving the display box with the next delivery ?


No. It comes with *delivery *no 5, not watch number 5.
Meaning, *month 5*.


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Two weeks seems like such a long time though Adam I can hardly sleep. The wife thinks it's a bit sad that a grown man is acting like a kid waiting for Christmas. Also do you think we will be receiving the display box with the next delivery ? I certainly hope so I can't wait to get my watches into it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the fifth delivery it comes with, I'm really looking forward to it too, I think it'll come with issue 10 and 11 :-( but we'll have a bonus RAF watch with 6 and 7 :-D

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Welcome Tomo, knew you had to be Irish with a name like that lol


Ha, thanks! Yeah, it's a nickname that has stuck with me since I started school. Everyone called me it, my friend's parents and grandparents, even some teachers. Though, to be fair, with the nicknames most others got in school I guess I got off lucky, ha.

Also, on another note and seeing as this it the affordable forum, I've noticed some of you post from android/ios devices, Crazy Taxi is free until the 19th.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Two weeks seems like such a long time though Adam I can hardly sleep. The wife thinks it's a bit sad that a grown man is acting like a kid waiting for Christmas. Also do you think we will be receiving the display box with the next delivery ? I certainly hope so I can't wait to get my watches into it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I subscribed a few weeks ago but pulled out to cherry pick watches I really wanted, seems there's none I don't want!

I thought that the freebies came with the 1st, 3rd and 5th watch but chrono correctly said the freebies are with deliveries, not watches :-(


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi, I subscribed a few weeks ago but pulled out to cherry pick watches I really wanted, seems there's none I don't want!
> 
> I thought that the freebies came with the 1st, 3rd and 5th watch but chrono correctly said the freebies are with deliveries, not watches :-(


We'll have an extra watch though to rub in next month 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> It's the fifth delivery it comes with, I'm really looking forward to it too, I think it'll come with issue 10 and 11 :-( but we'll have a bonus RAF watch with 6 and 7 :-D
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hells bells ! I'd set my heart on getting it with the next delivery, knew I shouldn't have thrown the bumf that came with the first deliver. I was too busy reading the mags and putting them in the binder to bother reading the small print. Still got the pizza to look forward next and the Putin is definitely growing on me as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hells bells ! I'd set my heart on getting it with the next delivery, knew I shouldn't have thrown the bumf that came with the first deliver. I was too busy reading the mags and putting them in the binder to bother reading the small print. Still got the pizza to look forward next and the Putin is definitely growing on me as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well we have the two of them coming soon :-D

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> We'll have an extra watch though to rub in next month
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Boo Hoo not subscribed


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Well we have the two of them coming soon :-D
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have a potential 5 week wait for the pizza :-(


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Boo Hoo not subscribed


It's not too late to give them your card details smeagal then you too can join us in slightly rubbing it in that you get a watch earlier than the mere mortals !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have a potential 5 week wait for the pizza :-(


Could you not just try the subscription again?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I will get my sub tomorrow


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will get my sub tomorrow


Yes you know it makes sense 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

12 hours


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

wow...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yes you know it makes sense
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed the 2000


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Whoooooo ! Just priced it was me who got the 2000 th post !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Smeagal was so close, he was one above and below 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I missed the 2000


 yeah I know you bugger beat me .lol..


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I know you bugger beat me .lol..


I'd say you have the most posts here though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Smeagal was so close, he was one above and below
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Never mind there will be 3000th 4000th 5000th and on and on an on. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Everyone what watch are you wearing on your wrist and why.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Could you not just try the subscription again?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nah, I got turned off at the beginning, they never said I had to pay for the 1st 3 watches to get a delivery so I decided to subscribe to my local newsagent, I'm not too keen to let outfits like this having access to my bank account, I left the sub after paying the 1st payment which they said they pay ne back and they haven't


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I'd say you have the most posts here though
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 lol yeah and even a couple made sense ....


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Everyone what watch are you wearing on your wrist and why.


Subby because I've been wearing a different watch everyday and it's subbys turn today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Everyone what watch are you wearing on your wrist and why.


My CWC G10 as I had my wolverine leather biker jacket on earlier when I went shopping and it's the only watch I have that doesn't snag up on the inside of the sleeve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> My CWC G10 as I had my wolverine leather biker jacket on earlier when I went shopping and it's the only watch I have that doesn't snag up on the inside of the sleeve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been thinking about wearing lufty on the bike over the jacket, because the original was worn over the flight jackets.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Subby because I've been wearing a different watch everyday and it's subbys turn today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I kind if feel a bit jealous of you guys who are wearing your MWC watches. I'm sorely tempted but I want to keep them mint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> My CWC G10 as I had my wolverine leather biker jacket on earlier when I went shopping and it's the only watch I have that doesn't snag up on the inside of the sleeve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last time I had g10 watch on my wrist was in the army but a bad QM decided that I did not need it anymore.


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I kind if feel a bit jealous of you guys who are wearing your MWC watches. I'm sorely tempted but I want to keep them mint.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured what's the point of having a watch if I'm not going to wear it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm wearing my Pizza. No plans to take it off. Nice n shiny. Nice n Big n shiny.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I figured what's the point of having a watch if I'm not going to wear it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


To be honest I will probably give in temptation once I have received a few more and wear one or two for when I'm not at work but definitely not the leather strap ones it would ki me to make marks on the straps. Major OCD I know !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Everyone what watch are you wearing on your wrist and why.


 fanty I testing the durability of it.. next i'm going to drop it on the kitchen floor ..oh wait i did that already with the subby...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

AdamOSullivan said:


> I figured what's the point of having a watch if I'm not going to wear it.


You're going to suddenly be in possession of a lot of watches you're "not going to wear" once the collection gets going.
More so when you find a favourite. Then you're gonna have 79 that you don't wear.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I kind if feel a bit jealous of you guys who are wearing your MWC watches. I'm sorely tempted but I want to keep them mint.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 cherry pic a second one .. on the one's you really want to wear..


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm wearing my Pizza. No plans to take it off. Nice n shiny. Nice n Big n shiny.


Any chance of a few pics of that bad boy on your wrist chrono ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You're going to suddenly be in possession of a lot of watches you're "not going to wear" once the collection gets going.
> More so when you find a favourite. Then you're gonna have 79 that you don't wear.


Yeah I know but I'm trying wear them all, but I know I won't eventually.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> So, how many of you have now bought an original military watch as a direct result of this magazine collection? i' currently bidding on an 'Archive' Italian Diver Homage, but am very taken with the Russian Watches.


I am currently awaiting delivery of a Vostok Tank watch direct from Russia as we speak


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am cheating iv,e got on a old oris mechanical it keeps great time you would not even know you had it on unless you looked at it


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am cheating iv,e got on a old oris mechanical it keeps great time you would not even know you had it on unless you looked at it


I feel that way about the Rambo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Any chance of a few pics of that bad boy on your wrist chrono ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

A small second hand would really set it off


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Am wearing an Infantry 005 (£6.31), waiting on a Soki S86 sub (8.99)and Accurist MB074 (£9) Orlando NW9-BK (£2.20) in the post. 
Also got a 12 slot watch box (12.59) to keep em all in.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Ha, thanks! Yeah, it's a nickname that has stuck with me since I started school. Everyone called me it, my friend's parents and grandparents, even some teachers. Though, to be fair, with the nicknames most others got in school I guess I got off lucky, ha.
> 
> Also, on another note and seeing as this it the affordable forum, I've noticed some of you post from android/ios devices, Crazy Taxi is free until the 19th.


What's Crazy Taxi all about?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Am wearing an Infantry 005 (£6.31), waiting on a Soki sub (8.99)and Accurist (£9) Orlando nw9-bk (£2.20) in the post. Also got a 12 slot watch box (12.59) to keep em all in. oh and some thing from hongkong called an orlando nw9-bk only £2.20 but will fill a gap in the box


There's some cracking watches on eBay from China


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> A small second hand would really set it off


I've lost count of the times I've glanced at it, looking for exactly that.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1423270


That really is stunning.... And the price is ridiculous. 
The only thing in the price bracket is the infantry, but the Archive is just stunning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> What's Crazy Taxi all about?


It's an old Sega Dreamcast/Arcade/PC game. You drive around like a lunatic picking up fares and dropping them off within the allowed time. It's pretty fun.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm wearing my G shock Mudman today, only because I was power washing my patio today and well, it was muddy lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Am wearing an Infantry 005 (£6.31), waiting on a Soki S86 sub (8.99)and Accurist MB074 (£9) Orlando NW9-BK (£2.20) in the post.
> Also got a 12 slot watch box (12.59) to keep em all in.


Do you have a link to the watch box?

Or does anybody else have a link to a watch box thats cheap enough and looks decent


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im wearing my lufty on its new strap that I posted earlier


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Watch Box 12 slot


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Watch Box 12 slot


Thats the one my wife got from ebay for me


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Watch Box 12 slot


That's a nice one. I've got the leather 6 compartment one that comes up on eBay searches. Going to have ALOT of 6 compartment watch boxes about in a few months time haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> That really is stunning.... And the price is ridiculous.
> The only thing in the price bracket is the infantry, but the Archive is just stunning
> 
> 
> ...


That is stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1423270


Chrono, if you dint mind me asking, how much did you pay for that?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The mwc tally doesn't have the crown protector does it?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> That's a nice one. I've got the leather 6 compartment one that comes up on eBay searches. Going to have ALOT of 6 compartment watch boxes about in a few months time haha


A word from the wise danmh, if you're seriously starting to watch collect, be prepared for endless wanting, empty pockets and a couple of failed relationships


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Chrono, if you dint mind me asking, how much did you pay for that?


If Chrono doesent mind mine was about £14 +a watch my wife put in.You wait a we while for it as it comes from Hong Kong


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> The mwc tally doesn't have the crown protector does it?


no it doesent


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A word from the wise danmh, if you're seriously starting to watch collect, be prepared for endless wanting, empty pockets and a couple of failed relationships


God that sounds serious!! Is it really that bad? Lol

I breed zebra finches so I kind of know where the endless wanting comes from, walking in to a breeders shed and finding half a dozen birds that would slot nicely in to the stud


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I've lost count of the times I've glanced at it, looking for exactly that.


 I think a second sub-dial at the six would look great on it..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> God that sounds serious!! Is it really that bad? Lol
> 
> I breed zebra finches so I kind of know where the endless wanting comes from, walking in to a breeders shed and finding half a dozen birds that would slot nicely in to the stud


Haha! I bet you a few weeks ago you never thought you'd be scouring the internet for watch boxes, continually looking at and admiring watches and addicted to a watch thread, its a great hobby, expensive but rewarding, endless knowledge to be gained and you are now an official 'horologist', soon you'll be wondering why everyone you know isn't addicted too lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha! I bet you a few weeks ago you never thought you'd be scouring the internet for watch boxes, continually looking at and admiring watches and addicted to a watch thread, its a great hobby, expensive but rewarding, endless knowledge to be gained and you are now an official 'horologist', soon you'll be wondering why everyone you know aren't addicted too lol


 horologist can we get cream for that....hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> horologist can we get cream for that....hehe


Not Horlicks isy, horology lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha! I bet you a few weeks ago you never thought you'd be scouring the internet for watch boxes, continually looking at and admiring watches and addicted to a watch thread, its a great hobby, expensive but rewarding, endless knowledge to be gained and you are now an official 'horologist', soon you'll be wondering why everyone you know isn't addicted too lol


Word perfect!! That's exactly what's happened lol.

Up until I saw the first tv advert for the mwc, collecting watches never really occurred to me.

As for this thread, its interrupting my work! Hahahaha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Chrono, if you dint mind me asking, how much did you pay for that?


More to the point Chrono can you give us a link to it. I keep going back to the picture of it since you posted and if the price is reasonable I'm gonna try and persuade my wife that my lfe will not be complete without it. It's her 30th on Wednesday and with the multiple gifts I've bought her her guard should be down LOL !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Word perfect!! That's exactly what's happened lol.
> 
> Up until I saw the first tv advert for the mwc, collecting watches never really occurred to me.
> 
> As for this thread, its interrupting my work! Hahahaha


 tell me about were ever there free wifi I have a quick look in.. or leave it running while I there ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Chrono, if you dint mind me asking, how much did you pay for that?


I paid £21 on ebay. They seem to go between £14-18 but I did see one lucky bugger got one for £10.50 last week. Bank on £20 and anything less is a bonus.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> More to the point Chrono can you give us a link to it. I keep going back to the picture of it since you posted and if the price is reasonable I'm gonna try and persuade my wife that my lfe will not be complete without it. It's her 30th on Wednesday and with the multiple gifts I've bought her her guard should be down LOL !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never underestimate the ladies ability to sniff out a impulse watch purchase!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> If Chrono doesent mind mine was about £14 +a watch my wife put in.You wait a we while for it as it comes from Hong Kong


Uh, no. The GETAT brand are from Hong Kong.

Mine is the Archive brand and is sold by an ebay seller in Leeds/Lancashire and distributed from there, next day delivery.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> More to the point Chrono can you give us a link to it. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here y'are. RETRO ITALIAN MARINERS MENS WATCH CLASSIC VINTAGE STYLING TAN STRAP BIG FACE | eBay

Just check out his other items for sale and you'll see all of them. He mostly sells 1-3 a day, so be lucky. Can't recommend highly enough.
It does say 3-5 days economy delivery, but it was next day for me, and go thru his feedback - you'll find they all arrive next day and for free, too.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Here y'are. RETRO ITALIAN MARINERS MENS WATCH CLASSIC VINTAGE STYLING TAN STRAP BIG FACE | eBay
> 
> Just check out his other items for sale and you'll see all of them. He mostly sells 1-3 a day, so be lucky. Can't recommend highly enough.
> It does say 3-5 days economy delivery, but it was next day for me, and go thru his feedback - you'll find they all arrive next day and for free, too.


Thanks for your swift response Chrono. I'm off to the bay to get myself one right now !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

This is THE one downside to the Military Watch Collection. As theirs are "inspired by," it makes you want to seek out homages that are closer to the mark, for that just a bit more.
I only planned to buy the 80, but already I've suddenly managed to own 7, but only 3 of those are part of the 80 I ascribed to. 

Funny, a month ago I only had ONE watch.....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thanks for your swift response Chrono. I'm off to the bay to get myself one right now !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are we going to be in a bidding war lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Are we going to be in a bidding war lol


I'm not bidding, because I could quite happily have a drawer of them. But seriously, if you are bidding I would advise you guys to pm anyone likely to be bidding, just so you don't start bidding armageddon, and arrange which day/sale to bid on between you.
No point paying more than you really need to.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Are we going to be in a bidding war lol


Christ I hope not I want it cheap cheap cheap. How about you bid in the next one that finishes tomorrow pepperami ?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Good luck Smeller.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok guys just to be clear I am defiantly bidding on the one Chrono gave us the link to but if you look at the sellers other items he's got LOADS. Right I'm off let you all know in about 40 mins fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok guys just to be clear I am defiantly bidding on the one Chrono gave us the link to but if you look at the sellers other items he's got LOADS. Right I'm off let you all know in about 40 mins fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll wait for the next one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm not bidding, because I could quite happily have a drawer of them. But seriously, if you are bidding I would advise you guys to pm anyone likely to be bidding, just so you don't start bidding armageddon, and arrange which day/sale to bid on between you.
> No point paying more than you really need to.


 now look what you started..lol...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'll wait for the next one


 that was very big of you mate... (gives thumbs up...)...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just be aware your posts are public and there are trolls out there who would bid and bid to hoik the price up. Be sensible. If anyone here expresses their interest in buying one, *PM them *with which one you're bidding on. *Don't* post it here.


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok guys just to be clear I am defiantly bidding on the one Chrono gave us the link to but if you look at the sellers other items he's got LOADS. Right I'm off let you all know in about 40 mins fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know how it goes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so how good is it on ebay .because you do hear about all the scams and that so it that bad or easy and painless..I have looked on ebay but never bought anything on there...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have just ordered a kobo ark from pc world so I can get back to reading books the one I have been using I threw down in disgust last night as it would not boot up 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> so how good is it on ebay .because you do hear about all the scams and that so it that bad or easy and painless..I have looked on ebay but never bought anything on there...


No worse than buying from the High Street. In fact, better. Pay with Paypal and you are covered. Anything not right - item not as stated, damaged, no delivery, etc etc - instant claim with ebay and paypal and money refunded. 
I've used ebay since 2004 and never once had to claim.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have just ordered a kobo ark from pc world so I can get back to reading books the one I have been using I threw down in disgust last night as it would not boot up
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 is that like a tablet....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes my granddaughter stood on my other one

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so how good is it on ebay .because you do hear about all the scams and that so it that bad or easy and painless..I have looked on ebay but never bought anything on there...


I have done quite a lot of buying and selling on ebay and to be quite honest its now THE first place I look when I am looking to buy anything .
The laptop I am currently using I purchased on ebay for £60 and to buy one new it would have cost me £300 , also for Christmas I bought a tablet for my parents ( tech savvy 70 + yr olds I may add lol ) for £120 that in the shops would have cost £400 .

You need to know exactly what you are looking for on ebay and always deal with the sellers who have a good feedback profile .


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so how good is it on ebay .because you do hear about all the scams and that so it that bad or easy and painless..I have looked on ebay but never bought anything on there...


Believe you me there is plenty of scam/scammers on eBay, I have been done over as a seller more than a buyer. On the other hand there are millions of honest buyers/sellers and plenty of bargains to be had. The more you use eBay the more you get an eye for the dodgy listings and sellers. My boss nearly got done for £9,500 on eBay, it wasn't until I looked over his shoulder and shouted STOP!!!! He then saw what I meant and now points out scams to me haha


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Someone snapped the italian diver replica for £22. 
Ebay is OK but best buy from rated sellers with 100% feedback and lots and lots of seller points


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes my granddaughter stood on my other one
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 lol as you can guess not techono wiz lol..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Chrono is dead right, they are getting a bit rich with the archive watch, I wonder if WatchSmeller got it?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

That's smegal at the wifes laptop again he is looking at wallpaper, do I deserve this.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Chrono is dead right, they are getting a bit rich with the archive watch, I wonder if WatchSmeller got it?


 let's hope so and chrono got the prices spot on didn't he...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I went to £14.00

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Well that's my bid in for one!
Find out in 22hrs and 50 mins!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok guys I admit it it was me. I had to have it and £22 not bad for a good looking watch. The wife's not that happy though. Don't think I'll be making any more purchases for a while though if I get the cold shoulder any more it could turn into a frozen one. I might have to resort to laying the blame with you lot ! ( just kidding ).
Pepperami, thanks for bowing out lad your a star. Now get bidding on the one that ends tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok guys I admit it it was me. I had to have it and £22 not bad for a good looking watch. The wife's not that happy though. Don't think I'll be making any more purchases for a while though if I get the cold shoulder any more it could turn into a frozen one. I might have to resort to laying the blame with you lot ! ( just kidding ).
> Pepperami, thanks for bowing out lad your a star. Now get bidding on the one that ends tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops peppers, let me know what your bidding on via pm, and I'll bow out if it's the same one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I went to £14.00
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Shame on you ! ( snigger, wink wink ) just kidding better luck next time smeagal and hope you don't get as much grief as me for buying it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok guys I admit it it was me. I had to have it and £22 not bad for a good looking watch. The wife's not that happy though. Don't think I'll be making any more purchases for a while though if I get the cold shoulder any more it could turn into a frozen one. I might have to resort to laying the blame with you lot ! ( just kidding ).
> Pepperami, thanks for bowing out lad your a star. Now get bidding on the one that ends tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no bother WS, I think I'll bow out for a few days, too much interest in these just now  22 seems at the high end but they may get more in the coming days, should have listened to chrono on this one lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> but best buy from rated sellers with 100% feedback and lots and lots of seller points


I always look at the feedback. 100% is nice, but even then if you look at the guy I bought my Archive from - he's got 98.7. When you look at the 6 negatives in the last 12 months, you see that they were put there by numpties who, rather than resolve the issue, jump straight in with an undeserved negative.

Always look at the feedback, but don't strike off anyone who hasn't got 100% because it does not mean they're automatically a scammer.
And always look at the number of sales. Two negative comments out of a total of 25,000 sales is not really perspective.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

***** I'm having to sit through one born every minute with the wife now and I daren't complain do I ? I may never get to "bump and grind" again!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oops peppers, let me know what your bidding on via pm, and I'll bow out if it's the same one....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do kev, but might be worth waiting a couple of days as the walls may have eyes in this thread lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I always look at the feedback. 100% is nice, but even then if you look at the guy I bought my Archive from - he's got 98.7. When you look at the 6 negatives in the last 12 months, you see that they were put there by numpties who, rather than resolve the issue, jump straight in with an undeserved negative.
> 
> Always look at the feedback, but don't strike off anyone who hasn't got 100% because it does not mean they're automatically a scammer.
> And always look at the number of sales. Two negative comments out of a total of 25,000 sales is not really perspective.


 I might look in to it ..but i think could end up spending to much money on their just when and had a look on there and it's like ... I want that and that and that...lol..


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Right chaps, for those that want the ultimate in Pizza/ Pannini, here's a link to Getat

These are the watches that cause a hubbub on this site, the ones that pictures aren allowed (if the writing is on face), they are know as MM's or Scooby doo's as the
Name is copyrighted to the original.
Also the crown guard is so accurate it breaches copyright.....

These are relatively inexpensive for a hand made gorgeous watch, but be warned, Getat are notorious for bad communication and it takes months to receive your order..
But when it arrives.....

Take a look people

http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom...17346&editCurrentLanguage=1239717806671017347

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Will do kev, but might be worth waiting a couple of days as the walls may have eyes in this thread lol


I think as readers of this thread as chrono suggested it would be a good idea to "express our interest" when we are bidding on one of these watches , I spent 30 mins or so yesterday reading through the posts in this thread looking for a link to the watches concerned and bookmarked the seller with the intention of purchasing one tonight .

Imagine my horror when just now after trawling back through this thread I discover that the rest of you guys decided to bid aswell LOL .I missed out on the first one to be sold ( that was before chrono posted the link tonight ) and after that the bidding wars began and I withdrew...mumbling under my breath all the way LOL .( If you could hear the names I was calling some of you guys earlier you would not have believed such language could come out of someones mouth LOL ).

Pfft is all I can say lol ..there was me getting all excited ..no fair I tell ya no fair !!!

( Its all good , I just think that we need to become a tad more organised on this lol and chrono you should email the seller and tell him you want some commission ! )


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Night night all going to read

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so for the people who ant got the subby's yet .... when do you think you will.... the 20th was the original release date so maybe then .


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I think as readers of this thread as chrono suggested it would be a good idea to "express our interest" when we are bidding on one of these watches , I spent 30 mins or so yesterday reading through the posts in this thread looking for a link to the watches concerned and bookmarked the seller with the intention of purchasing one tonight .
> 
> Imagine my horror when just now after trawling back through this thread I discover that the rest of you guys decided to bid aswell LOL .I missed out on the first one to be sold ( that was before chrono posted the link tonight ) and after that the bidding wars began and I withdrew...mumbling under my breath all the way LOL .( If you could hear the names I was calling some of you guys earlier you would not have believed such language could come out of someones mouth LOL ).
> 
> ...


Sorry dalliance, didn't intend to p*** you off pal just rally wanted that watch NOW. Probably payed a bit more that I should have but the devil took hold of me, well that's my excuse to the wife! Anyway the seller seems to have plenty of them so the best of luck to you lad when you do decide to bid and hope you get it for a steal i.e. for a LOT less than I payed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Night night all going to read
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


yeah take it easy mate ..see you tomorrow ...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Have messaged the seller, let's see what happens....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Night night all going to read
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Night smeagal speak to you tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I love the atmosphere on this thread, everyone seems so nice. Seems like were all sat in a room having tea and coffee all day discussing our watches and then we'll all meet up again tomorrow for more tea and coffee haha.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sorry dalliance, didn't intend to p*** you off pal just rally wanted that watch NOW. Probably payed a bit more that I should have but the devil took hold of me, well that's my excuse to the wife! Anyway the seller seems to have plenty of them so the best of luck to you lad when you do decide to bid and hope you get it for a steal i.e. for a LOT less than I payed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All is fair in love and watch collecting, I just (in a moment of madness) have hit on a Vostok Komandirskie, now for the fall out lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sorry dalliance, didn't intend to p*** you off pal just rally wanted that watch NOW. Probably payed a bit more that I should have but the devil took hold of me, well that's my excuse to the wife! Anyway the seller seems to have plenty of them so the best of luck to you lad when you do decide to bid and hope you get it for a steal i.e. for a LOT less than I payed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries buddy , I learned a long time ago not to get too excited or disappointed when bidding on ebay as things always tend to come back round .I feel ya when you say " I want THAT NOW " lol so I really dont begrudge you at all . I hope you get as much pleasure as you can from it . I know when I eventually get one I will be a VERY happy bunny .


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> I love the atmosphere on this thread, everyone seems so nice. Seems like were all sat in a room having tea and coffee all day discussing our watches and then we'll all meet up again tomorrow for more tea and coffee haha.


Yeah, know what you mean it's like chatting with a bunch of people I've known for ages and I only joined yesterday ! It gives you a nice warm feeling though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> No worries buddy , I learned a long time ago not to get too excited or disappointed when bidding on ebay as things always tend to come back round .I feel ya when you say " I want THAT NOW " lol so I really dont begrudge you at all . I hope you get as much pleasure as you can from it . I know when I eventually get one I will be a VERY happy bunny .


Top man, respect your ace attitude. If you get half the pleasure as I anticipate I will from it you won't go half wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah, know what you mean it's like chatting with a bunch of people I've known for ages and I only joined yesterday ! It gives you a nice warm feeling though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too warm I hope :-d


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Very true words. I'm only 25 and a lot of people say to me why do u wanna collect watches for, what a waste of money blah blah blah, but each to their own, my boss was one to criticise my decision to collect MWC and he's plays platonk (unsure of spelling) personally not my cup of tea but i keep that to myself. I feel like I've known u all for years and I've been a member for 2/3 weeks lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not too warm I hope :-d


LOL !!! No not THAT warm !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This thread has been an absolute god send to me, might sound strange, but I had a seizure in work last november, and was diagnosed with Epilepsy soon after, i've been to hell in back with seizures every few days soon after my first one, the meds have knocked the bejaysus out of me and work has been a huge struggle with fatique and stress, fear of going out etc,

But I'm well on the mend now, getting out today and power washing my patio was a huge thing lol.

My watch collecting took my mind off things hugely and this thread and you guys have been a nice distraction  

I wont be going anywhere soon, you're all stuck with the Pep


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This thread has been an absolute god send to me, might sound strange, but I had a seizure in work last november, and was diagnosed with Epilepsy soon after, i've been to hell in back with seizures every few days soon after my first one, the meds have knocked the bejaysus out of me and work has been a huge struggle with fatique and stress, fear of going out etc,
> 
> But I'm well on the mend now, getting out today and power washing my patio was a huge thing lol.
> 
> ...


 hey pep .. cheer's mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This thread has been an absolute god send to me, might sound strange, but I had a seizure in work last november, and was diagnosed with Epilepsy soon after, i've been to hell in back with seizures every few days soon after my first one, the meds have knocked the bejaysus out of me and work has been a huge struggle with fatique and stress, fear of going out etc,
> 
> But I'm well on the mend now, getting out today and power washing my patio was a huge thing lol.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you on the mend pep. A positive mental attitude is a great healer lad so stay strong, beat the b****** and don't let the epilepsy get you down. It may now be part of you but it doesn't define you ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Glad to hear you on the mend pep. A positive mental attitude is a great healer lad so stay strong, beat the b****** and don't let the epilepsy get you down. It may now be part of you but it doesn't define you ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy jaysus, if anyone comes in and reads the last few posts they will run lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Holy jaysus, if anyone comes in and reads the last few posts they will run lol


Yeah now you mention it we're probably only one step away from holding hands and singing kumbaya ! ( manly cough ) right back to the watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Everyone what watch are you wearing on your wrist and why.


Orient Mako still. It's a great looking watch, it has shades of the Submariner but enough if it's own flavour with the second screw down crown and the classic day date display. I wear it on a Bonetto Cinturini 281 'vintage' rubber strap and it's supremely comfortable. It's an absolutely awesome watch and a steal at less than £100.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Orient Mako still. It's a great looking watch, it has shades of the Submariner but enough if it's own flavour with the second screw down crown and the classic day date display. I wear it on a Bonetto Cinturini 281 'vintage' rubber strap and it's supremely comfortable. It's an absolutely awesome watch and a steal at less than £100.


Wow, now we're into straps, another aspect of these watches. (not sarcastic btw). When you say 'vintage' with '''s are you saying it's modern-made-to-look-vintage, or is the real (old) deal?
What I'm getting at is, if that's real vintage have you had to do anything to stop the rubber from perishing?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Bolo123 said:


> I gave them a Facebook message asking politely if they had any information about my delivery, they told me they were shipped Monday, came today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is an old post from this thread. However, I think it's relevant. As today, a reply from EM read that they were out of stock....

WUS... i ask you.... WHAT. THE. F!%K!?!?!?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> This is an old post from this thread. However, I think it's relevant. As today, a reply from EM read that they were out of stock....


You don't say which issue they're out of stock of, but all I can say is be patient. They will deliver.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> This is an old post from this thread. However, I think it's relevant. As today, a reply from EM read that they were out of stock....
> 
> WUS... i ask you.... WHAT. THE. F!%K!?!?!?


Sounds like EM has been swamped and is seriously struggling to cope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You don't say which issue they're out of stock of, but all I can say is be patient. They will deliver.


The same issue I've been talking about, the Rambo. And you say they will deliver. But I'm losing hope, honestly.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sounds like EM has been swamped and is seriously struggling to cope.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know but my order was the day after they were released, that was almost 4 weeks ago.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> The same issue I've been talking about, the Rambo. And you say they will deliver. But I'm losing hope, honestly.


It's very hard to remember who posted what out of over 2000 posts.
As said, I think demand was overwhelming and what stocks they had of issue 1 went out in response to panicked customers demanding the shops got more in, so stock that should have been there for subscribers got over-subscribed. Come on, a watch for £4? Even people who weren't interested in watches bought them just because.
They'll get them back in stock as soon as, just got to be patient.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's very hard to remember who posted what out of over 2000 posts.
> As said, I think demand was overwhelming and what stocks they had of issue 1 went out in response to panicked customers demanding the shops got more in, so stock that should have been there for subscribers got over-subscribed. Come on, a watch for £4? Even people who weren't interested in watches bought them just because.
> They'll get them back in stock as soon as, just got to be patient.


But you see, with the reply that I posted just now, they would appear that they WERE back in stock at some point in the last week or so, and yet. I still haven't gotten mine, despite being among the people to have bought one in the 24 hours after their release.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> I know but my order was the day after they were released, that was almost 4 weeks ago.


If I were you I'd ring them up and vent a bit of spleen. When I saw CJ Campbell's video on YouTube I emailed them to ask about the subby having aluminum reinforced holes and metal tins. After they hadn't answered after four days I rang them, an 0844 number it took over 15 minutes on hold before anyone answered but I got to speak to a real person and had my questions answered to my satisfaction. Ring them up Moooman and give them both barrels. 4 weeks is shoddy by anyone's rekoning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> If I were you I'd ring them up and vent a bit of spleen. When I saw CJ Campbell's video on YouTube I emailed them to ask about the subby having aluminum reinforced holes and metal tins. After they hadn't answered after four days I rang them, an 0844 number it took over 15 minutes on hold before anyone answered but I got to speak to a real person and had my questions answered to my satisfaction. Ring them up Moooman and give them both barrels. 4 weeks is shoddy by anyone's rekoning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*sigh* Yeah you're probably right, but they'll probably just read from the same script as the guys manning the email services.
I'll ring them tomorrow, It'll be interesting to say the least.

Edit: also, why did they not include the reinforcing rings? I'm wearing my subby now, and wondering why it's not like the one CJ Campbell had


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> But you see, with the reply that I posted just now, they would appear that they WERE back in stock at some point in the last week or so, and yet. I still haven't gotten mine, despite being among the people to have bought one in the 24 hours after their release.


Yes, but that's how it is. EM have said they have in the region of 6,000 subscribers. I believe it's ten times that, meaning there are a whole lot of people in the same boat as you and they can only take in as many watches as can be made. If they got a delivery of only 10,000 watches, you might be in line for the next delivery or the one after that if they're weekly.
Just saying, they're not in it to rip anyone off and it's probably not nice for them either to be in this situation.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> *sigh* Yeah you're probably right, but they'll probably just read from the same script as the guys manning the email services.
> I'll ring them tomorrow, It'll be interesting to say the least.


Stand by your guns and don't hang up until you have their guarantee of a definite date for delivery. Basically don't allow yourself to be fobbed off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> Edit: also, why did they not include the reinforcing rings?


Cost, I imagine. Far easier to get one machine just to punch holes in a constant stream of (different coloured) straps than it is to have have to run them through a series of machines to do the steps it takes to fit grommets.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Cost, I imagine. Far easier to get one machine just to punch holes in a constant stream of (different coloured) straps than it is to have have to run them through a series of machines to do the steps it takes to fit grommets.


Thats what I presumed.

Oh well.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Right the room is starting to spin and the wife wants me to take the kids to school in the morning (so much for a relaxing week off). See you tomorrow keep the faith people. Moooman hope the watch fairy pays you a visit soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, have faith. You'll get your issue 1 as soon as they can, I'd bank on it.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Right the room is starting to spin and the wife wants me to take the kids to school in the morning (so much for a relaxing week off). See you tomorrow keep the faith people. Moooman hope the watch fairy pays you a visit soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well for a watch fairy, her timing is appalling...

Thanks though


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Moooman hope the watch fairy pays you a visit soon.


You have a gay postman too? lol
shhh or they'll all want one....


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You have a gay postman too? lol
> shhh or they'll all want one....


HA

*Badoom tss*


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

At blooming last!

Let the testing begin! Finally in Asda Edinburgh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I imagine people that haven't been able to find subbys yet should find them today? 

On the subject of moomans unfortunate situation regarding the fanty, I bought 1 the day they came out and I bought my 2nd one on Sunday so they must have enough to supply the shops? Or maybe the 2nd run consisted of 10,000 watches, subscribers got 5,000 and the rest were sent to shops to share them out

What I can't understand is he must if been one if the first subscribers and one of the last to get the watch, people subscribed weeks after he did and are up to date on their watches.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well just a quick look at how shiny my fanty still is on her new strap working hard as you can see...popped it on wruw this morning (what are you wearing) ...sorry blanchy still have my shine crown.. (keep it clean .lol) ...and moooman it's worth the wait mate..smile ..waves...)....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Subby today but already proving uncomfortable on the short strap


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> At blooming last!
> 
> Let the testing begin! Finally in Asda Edinburgh
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to that swim test :-D

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Got a Subby this morning, happy days


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Wow, now we're into straps, another aspect of these watches. (not sarcastic btw). When you say 'vintage' with '''s are you saying it's modern-made-to-look-vintage, or is the real (old) deal?
> What I'm getting at is, if that's real vintage have you had to do anything to stop the rubber from perishing?


No, it's not an actual old strap, that's just the name of the model for that one, it's Bonetto Cinturini's 'vintage' style strap.










It's a typical design as was used on dive watches in the 1970's. Another classic style from that era is the Isofrane 'ladder' style.










If you are looking to give rubber diving straps a go have a look at the Bonetto Cinturini ones. They are made from nice soft Italian Rubber (which is much better than silicone) and are of a really good quality. They have lots of interesting designs.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

First impression of the Subby....

It looks great! Really nice looking piece of kit.

Strap is way to short, can't even get the ends to meet.

Took a bit to get going, the plastic tab was missing, not even in the cellophane

But going it is and nice looking it is.

I'm going to strip it and water test it tonight, stick it on a NATO and wear the heck out of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> First impression of the Subby....
> 
> It looks great! Really nice looking piece of kit.
> 
> ...


 lol tell me how easy you found putting the back...... back on it .. I found it a right bugger call it tight ..it's lke 3 sumo's and me in a lift lol....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my sub only 2 in shop

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I was going to wear my Lufty today but the short strap is just too tight. Looks like I may need a nato, what's a good colour?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got my sub only 2 in shop
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 lol same as me last week there was only two on the shelf ..felt a bit bad grabbing both...lol ..then I thought if you snooze you loose.hehe..


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Kevinw said:


> Right chaps, for those that want the ultimate in Pizza/ Pannini, here's a link to Getat
> 
> These are the watches that cause a hubbub on this site, the ones that pictures aren allowed (if the writing is on face), they are know as MM's or Scooby doo's as the
> Name is copyrighted to the original.
> ...


I sent getat a message the other night regarding a order and he replied within 5 mins!!

chico


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I was going to wear my Lufty today but the short strap is just too tight. Looks like I may need a nato, what's a good colour?


I just went with a plain green on mine, its a big shiny watch anyway so didn't want to bring any extra bling with a coloured strap.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

etic said:


> I just went with a plain green on mine, its a big shiny watch anyway so didn't want to bring any extra bling with a coloured strap.


 you are right there you don't want to over-power the watch with to much strap...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I tried to frame mine with the strap so it looks even more shiny....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> I sent getat a message the other night regarding a order and he replied within 5 mins!!
> 
> chico


Would love to see when it arrives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

etic said:


> I just went with a plain green on mine, its a big shiny watch anyway so didn't want to bring any extra bling with a coloured strap.


So pink with diamantes is a no no then?  looks good with the green, think I'll go with that. cheers guys


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> So pink with diamantes is a no no then?  looks good with the green, think I'll go with that. cheers guys


 well if you ant wearing the pink one with diamante's can I borrow It .lol..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Kevinw said:


> Right chaps, for those that want the ultimate in Pizza/ Pannini, here's a link to Getat
> 
> These are the watches that cause a hubbub on this site, the ones that pictures aren allowed (if the writing is on face), they are know as MM's or Scooby doo's as the
> Name is copyrighted to the original.
> ...


+1 on the Getat's being a great watch. And +1 on going for the sterile non MM dial option. 






Be aware though that these are quite big and chunky beasts, very solid with lots of wrist presence but expect to occasionally have a problem fitting it under your sleeve.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I was going to wear my Lufty today but the short strap is just too tight. Looks like I may need a nato, what's a good colour?
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Luftwaffe NATO, of course ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Luftwaffe NATO, of course ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah it look's taste alright mate...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Kevinw said:


> Would love to see when it arrives
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will do kev, just need the ok from the other half!!! lol

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just to let everyone know i have added jonmac73's appendix of the reviews, water test & strip downs to the first post! cheers jonmac!

chico


----------



## Frompaul (Mar 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hiya mate and welcome nice opening comment that so hey....


Thanks very much. Really enjoying reading through this thread too!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

My local Whsmiths in sheffield has a whole new batch of issues 1 & 2 in stock. About 12 of each!

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Frompaul said:


> Thanks very much. Really enjoying reading through this thread too!


 well chico should put it in the first page maybe like he did with john's he's made It the first comment so well done him..


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeesh it's quiet in here today lads!

Oh well, ordered a couple of natos this morning, one for the Rambo and one for the subby.
I've got a spare bond NATO, so Subby will be going on that tonight do I can start testing!

So far

+ points for looks. It's a nice watch that Subby, with classic styling.
Face isn't the best, but it doesn't detract too much.

Personally I don't really like the sterile look, it would be nice of Eaglemoss had put their name on the front in a subtle font.....but that's a personal preference.

Looks get a big thumbs up.

-ve....that strap! It's tiny! C'mon Eaglemoss there's guys out there (me) with gorilla size wrists!

Er......that's all I've got.

Here's a nice pic of a lovely French diver I can't remember the name of and has nothing to do with the Subby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Jeesh it's quiet in here today lads!
> 
> Oh well, ordered a couple of natos this morning, one for the Rambo and one for the subby.
> I've got a spare bond NATO, so Subby will be going on that tonight do I can start testing!
> ...


 I agree they should have sign them under the 12 ..you could always send you strap to adam lol. he said they fitted him well.. and also how tight the back was....on another note the crystal kind of thick I pop it out to swap the crystal after I drop it...but I have not got one that fit's..so i have moved the dink to the 12 and it's not as noticeable...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I saw lufty lookalike in H Samuels by Citizen looks about 44mm very cool

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> So far
> 
> Face isn't the best, but it doesn't detract too much.
> 
> ...


If baffles me why they didn't choose to lume up the hour markers, it has the look of lume like most divers have, but agree, is a top notch watch for the shillings it cost


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Seiko 5 Automatic White RED Racer Dial Mens Watch SNK369K1 NEW UK Seller | eBay

What do you guys think of this, I'm thinking it looks a bit 'sickly' but keep going back to look at it o|


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I saw lufty lookalike in H Samuels by Citizen looks about 44mm very cool
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 do you mean this one....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you mean this one....


Lufty looks better


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Seiko 5 Automatic White RED Racer Dial Mens Watch SNK369K1 NEW UK Seller | eBay
> 
> What do you guys think of this, I'm thinking it looks a bit 'sickly' but keep going back to look at it o|


 to be honest it left me flat .. their are better ..Seiko out their ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest it left me flat .. their are better ..Seiko out their ....


cheers Isy, thats all I needed, deleted off my Ebay watchlist


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> cheers Isy, thats all I needed, deleted off my Ebay watchlist


 try putting this in the search box of ebay Seiko SRP135K1..it's similar and taste.... here's pic


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

I've just looked at the forum on a pc, rather than my iphone....for the first time!

It's like everything has just gone high def!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I've just looked at the forum on a pc, rather than my iphone....for the first time!
> 
> It's like everything has just gone high def!


that's why I use mine when I can it's like so much better ad quicker and you can tab the links and still have this page running and bigger pics......


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I've just looked at the forum on a pc, rather than my iphone....for the first time!
> 
> It's like everything has just gone high def!


LOL - mobies have big screens these days, but from a lappy is better - have open in background while working.
Roll on Italian Diver !!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

What about this citizen eco drive military style for £73

Citizen Eco Drive Military BM8475-00X

























chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about this citizen eco drive military style for £73
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive Military BM8475-00X
> 
> ...


 i'm kinda liking this one at the moment ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Subby at a port hole. not really, is a man way, sight glass lol, looks good tho

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

So, went down to the newsagent where I picked up my Lufty and Subby, asking if they had any of Issue 1 left, and they told me "Sorry, any that we don't sell, we have to send back".


Interesting... Worth baring in mind ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> So, went down to the newsagent where I picked up my Lufty and Subby, asking if they had any of Issue 1 left, and they told me "Sorry, any that we don't sell, we have to send back".
> 
> Interesting... Worth baring in mind ...


Did you give up on the sub moony?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you give up on the sub moony?


Well, my idea was to go and pick up one there, and then cancel my order, but it looks like I'm just going to have to deal with their crap.... *sigh*


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

btw. On an unrelated note, my Dad's birthday is coming up soon, and he has a really nice Victorinox Swiss army watch that stopped running a few years ago, I got in contact with someone in the Uk that could fix it and they said they wanted 80 quid.... would any generous person be willing to take a look at it for me, and save me a small fortune?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> btw. On an unrelated note, my Dad's birthday is coming up soon, and he has a really nice Victorinox Swiss army watch that stopped running a few years ago, I got in contact with someone in the Uk that could fix it and they said they wanted 80 quid.... would any generous person be willing to take a look at it for me, and save me a small fortune?


I would think it would be better to look for a different watch smith because they wold have all the right equipment and part's and you would be cover if damaged happen to watch.. but if you are happy to take the risk I'm sure some one will help you out ....

also is I batt or mechanical movement..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Moooman said:


> btw. On an unrelated note, my Dad's birthday is coming up soon, and he has a really nice Victorinox Swiss army watch that stopped running a few years ago, I got in contact with someone in the Uk that could fix it and they said they wanted 80 quid.... would any generous person be willing to take a look at it for me, and save me a small fortune?


Is it an automatic watch or a quartz?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Is it an automatic watch or a quartz?


im not sure. I'll ask my dad , hang on.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

He doesnt know either.... I'll post pics later, see if you guys recognize it.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about this citizen eco drive military style for £73
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive Military BM8475-00X
> 
> ...


Now, that, is a nice watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Still no sign of my Subby in the post. I emailed EM to ask if I'd receive issue 3 with 4 & 5 or on its own - got a reply today stating I'll receive 3 on its own and 4&5 together. Didn't say when tho :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I Know I am a bit late to the party posting this ( blame my cheap LG mobile and its camera ) but here is a pic of my issue 1 watch on the NATO black strap /black buckle I purchased ....



Not bad for a strap that cost under £3 !


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Apparently cost about $350 some time between 2000 and 2004. (Got it while we were still in the states)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> View attachment 1424433
> 
> View attachment 1424445
> 
> ...


Can you feel the movement 'rattle' when you shake the watch?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can you feel the movement 'rattle' when you shake the watch?


Nope.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Still prefer Issue 1 US Army over others so far - Italian diver am hoping is good from what I have heard from other so far.

Few pages back there was a Pan homage watch on the bay - going for around £20. Was thinking about that then found a Sekonda on offer for £20 - any good do you think ?
Not expecting much but should be better than the MWC as a main watch right ? Plan to put a brown/tan leather strap on.
Model: 3351 Gents


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Moooman said:


> He doesnt know either.... I'll post pics later, see if you guys recognize it.


If he doesn't know then it must be a quartz watch.

If you had a mechanical you'd know it was that.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> i'm kinda liking this one at the moment ...


Quite similar looking dial apart from the sub-dials, how much?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If he doesn't know then it must be a quartz watch.
> 
> If you had a mechanical you'd know it was that.


Do you remember your dad continually shaking his wrist when he wore the watch  I'd say its deffo a quartz and might just need a battery to get in going again, the crystal and case look in bad condition, the model/movement number might be below the 6 on the dial


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If he doesn't know then it must be a quartz watch.
> 
> If you had a mechanical you'd know it was that.


 I recon it's just the batt because of the screw down case ..people think it's more trouble then it's worth to change them ..if I was you i would pop the back and check it could simple be the battery Is loose ...


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Do you remember your dad continually shaking his wrist when he wore the watch  I'd say its deffo a quartz and might just need a battery to get in going again, the crystal and case look in bad condition, the model/movement number might be below the 6 on the dial


All it says next to the 6 is "T Swiss (6 on the dial) Made T". 
However, on the back it has the number "010063464" under the Victorinox logo. And as far as him shaking it? No.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm just a bit confused where the guy has got this £80 to fix quote from.

Was that a quote from a Timpsons kind of place for a repair there or was it a quote for sending in to Victorinox for a service?

I'll bet it just ends up being a new battery that is needed...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Still prefer Issue 1 US Army over others so far - Italian diver am hoping is good from what I have heard from other so far.
> 
> Few pages back there was a Pan homage watch on the bay - going for around £20. Was thinking about that then found a Sekonda on offer for £20 - any good do you think ?
> Not expecting much but should be better than the MWC as a main watch right ? Plan to put a brown/tan leather strap on.
> Model: 3351 Gents


 I have one ..had it some time and it's great... got mine from argos... it's a argos for £19.99 at the moment mate...


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been thinking about throwing a new battery in an old Swatch watch that I won in a €2 raffle many years ago. The original battery was a 1.55v 390 battery made by Renata, but I've only been able to find 389 in the shops. Will the 389 do the job or will I be better off trying a watch shop/buying online?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've been thinking about throwing a new battery in an old Swatch watch that I won in a €2 raffle many years ago. The original battery was a 1.55v 390 battery made by Renata, but I've only been able to find 389 in the shops. Will the 389 do the job or will I be better off trying a watch shop/buying online?


 could be wrong but I think you need the 377 battery.. I can check late I got swatch some were I had to replace the battery and I had to get a different code but i think it was a 377 ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> All it says next to the 6 is "T Swiss (6 on the dial) Made T".
> However, on the back it has the number "010063464" under the Victorinox logo. And as far as him shaking it? No.


that number on the back is the serial number i'd say, Automatic watches have a main spring inside, that winds the watch by the movement of your arm, so you see guys wearing them shake their arm to keep it going 

EDIT oh and you can hear a rattle from auto watches


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> could be wrong but I think you need the 377 battery.. I can check late I got swatch some were I had to replace the battery and I had to get a different code but i think it was a 377 ....


It's definitely a 390. I didn't have the box/manual, so I found it in their watch archive. I just screwed the back off to be sure.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've been thinking about throwing a new battery in an old Swatch watch that I won in a €2 raffle many years ago. The original battery was a 1.55v 390 battery made by Renata, but I've only been able to find 389 in the shops. Will the 389 do the job or will I be better off trying a watch shop/buying online?


If you take it somewhere like a shoe repair shop they'll probably fit a battery in for a £5 or so.

Or you can do it yourself, just order a 390 battery from an Ebay seller for maybe £2. An incorrect number battery most likely won't work, they are all very slightly different sizes and thicknesses.

The choice is yours but it's a cheap job either way.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> It's definitely a 390. I didn't have the box/manual, so I found it in their watch archive. I just screwed the back off to be sure.


 cool I use this tho..


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll probably just buy a pack in a pound shop (or euro shop, I guess ...) and see if the 389 will fit. If not I'll see if I can pick up a cheap 390 and fit it myself. 

It's not a hard job to do, it's just one of the Swatches with the small screw cap


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Here it is in comparison to the subby (About the strap, 8 years of rubber sitting on a desk, it pretty much disintegrated when i picked it up)








Also, the reason the subby is a bit scratched is because we went to Kidwelly castle on sunday, and i was a bit careless and scraped it against a doorway.... yes. Im a dumbass.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have one ..had it some time and it's great... got mine from argos... it's a argos for £19.99 at the moment mate...


yup that's where I saw it - do you think it's worth it over non-brand cheapies ? Have seen this also .... what you think ?
Men's Sekonda Watch (3252) - WATCH SHOP.com™


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

jonmac73 said:


> yup that's where I saw it - do you think it's worth it over non-brand cheapies ? Have seen this also .... what you think ?
> Men's Sekonda Watch (3252) - WATCH SHOP.com™


It's an ok watch but if you hang on a bit we might be able to find you something a bit nicer for not too much more.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> yup that's where I saw it - do you think it's worth it over non-brand cheapies ? Have seen this also .... what you think ?
> Men's Sekonda Watch (3252) - WATCH SHOP.com™


 it all depend what you want.. do you want 1 or 2 really nice pieces to collect and have for show ..or a selection of cheaper watches so you can think what do I fancy wearing today .I got a couple of nice ones but I am worried I will damage them so I don't really wear them often ... I have a few sekonda's I think they are great for the price ..and like the brand a lot.. I like the army one ..but the sport's model ant bad tho... so hey why not both lol....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have been out all day still at my daughters my phone played up on me not had time to test out the sub going on eBay for nato straps later 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's an ok watch but if you hang on a bit we might be able to find you something a bit nicer for not too much more.


 but go ebay you might find some great..sekondas or Seiko...so impulse or want their is a difference....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> it all depend what you want.. do you want 1 or 2 really nice pieces to collect and have for show ..or a selection of cheaper watches so you can think what do I fancy wearing today .I got a couple of nice ones but I am worried I will damage them so I don't really wear them often ... I have a few sekonda's I think they are great for the price ..and like the brand a lot.. I like the army one ..but the sport's model ant bad tho... so hey why not both lol....


Why do you think you'll damage your watches by wearing them? Watches are meant to be worn and it's no big deal if you get a little scratch on case or bracelet, it can easily be polished out with a scotch pad or cape cod cloth.

If you've got sapphire glass in the crystal it's near impossible to get it scratched from normal use, and if it's mineral glass it could cheaply be replaced if the worse did come to the worse. Enjoy wearing your watches and don't baby them!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Do any of you guys have any tips for polishing up a titanium braclet?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why do you think you'll damage your watches by wearing them? Watches are meant to be worn and it's no big deal if you get a little scratch on case or bracelet, it can easily be polished out with a scotch pad or cape cod cloth.
> 
> If you've got sapphire glass in the crystal it's near impossible to get it scratched from normal use, and if it's mineral glass it could cheaply be replaced if the worse did come to the worse. Enjoy wearing your watches and don't baby them!


 I have a habit of treating my watches hard I had one that was my granddads and smash the glass and loss one of the hands so have bin warier since ..then on handling watches


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it all depend what you want.. do you want 1 or 2 really nice pieces to collect and have for show ..or a selection of cheaper watches so you can think what do I fancy wearing today .I got a couple of nice ones but I am worried I will damage them so I don't really wear them often ... I have a few sekonda's I think they are great for the price ..and like the brand a lot.. I like the army one ..but the sport's model ant bad tho... so hey why not both lol....


I don't think I'll get all these MWC ones - probably keep the Italian Diver and Infantry for daily use. Just saw this on offer really and thought it looked reasonable for 'nicer' with leather strap.
Had a Casio chrono in the past but no longer works so just thought of looking, especially with that PAN homage on ebay a few pages back - but realistically that is too big for me I think - MWC one, although not same style I like the look of.

The first Sekonda one (on green canvas strap) is that brushed finish with polished bezel ?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

So due to the strap being pathetic I've ordered a navy NATO for my Subby.

In Meantime I've bunged it on a steel bracelet I had lying around.










And with a friend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Do any of you guys have any tips for polishing up a titanium braclet?


What kind of finish does it have, brushed or a more shiny polished one?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> I don't think I'll get all these MWC ones - probably keep the Italian Diver and Infantry for daily use. Just saw this on offer really and thought it looked reasonable for 'nicer' with leather strap.
> Had a Casio chrono in the past but no longer works so just thought of looking, especially with that PAN homage on ebay a few pages back - but realistically that is too big for me I think - MWC one, although not same style I like the look of.
> 
> The first Sekonda one (on green canvas strap) is that brushed finish with polished bezel ?


 more shiny chrome it's highly polished and it's a fix bezel if you can push the cash up a bit I think this is really nice also from argos it's £89.99 and i think its worth it ....


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks for the replies - don't want to spend a lot tbh - the £20 one seemed a good price for what it was. Found a not so great review of it on here but maybe expecting more than me.
Will keep looking ........


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been speaking to the guy selling the Archive Pizza's.
Looks like we might get a deal together, if the price is right.

Stay tuned folks we'll see what he comes up with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

jonmac73 said:


> thanks for the replies - don't want to spend a lot tbh - the £20 one seemed a good price for what it was. Found a not so great review of it on here but maybe expecting more than me.
> Will keep looking ........


What kind of thing are you looking for - ie a dive watch, general sports watch, something dressier, classic styling, lots of wrist presence etc?


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I've been speaking to the guy selling the Archive Pizza's.
> Looks like we might get a deal together, if the price is right.
> 
> Stay tuned folks we'll see what he comes up with


That's what I was looking at - v.interested even if may be a bit big for me.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I've been speaking to the guy selling the Archive Pizza's.
> Looks like we might get a deal together, if the price is right.
> 
> Stay tuned folks we'll see what he comes up with
> ...


OOO OOOO OOOO !!! KevinW you are a legend ! ( logs out of ebay so I aint tempted to place any more bids ..especially after last nite ! )


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What kind of thing are you looking for - ie a dive watch, general sports watch, something dressier, classic styling, lots of wrist presence etc?


After browsing here something classic-ish, stainless pref brushed with brown leather strap. Love the Archive Pizza watch style though. Don't want to jack this thread so will prob post fresh on Affordable Watches forum. Trying to get back to wearing a watch (got out of habit) and variety would be good, hence the appeal of MWC's.
Thanks though ....... still watching a couple of cheap SOKI on the bay - may try them.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

dalliance said:


> OOO OOOO OOOO !!! KevinW you are a legend ! ( logs out of ebay so I aint tempted to place any more bids ..especially after last nite ! )


Good oh.
Hang back for a day or two till I get some solid info.

Will let you know.

Just out of interest what do you guys recon a fair price for the archive would be?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris79 (Mar 18, 2014)

Evening all. I've been reading the thread for a while now and it was after reading this that inspired be to subscribe to MWC. 

Thought it was about time I joined. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

welcome to the madhouse !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Shaggy, this is the watch I'm talking about, hard to get a pic in unnatural lightly, but the case back pic kinda shows the finish.

when you mentioned the sapphire crystal, it reminded me of this old watch I both many years ago.

i wore this as a daily beater for years and the sapphire crystal is perfect!

i'm going to take this out of moth balls now, and try clean it up 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I've been speaking to the guy selling the Archive Pizza's.
> Looks like we might get a deal together, if the price is right.
> 
> Stay tuned folks we'll see what he comes up with
> ...


A deal for the MWC thread guys? lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

jonmac73 said:


> After browsing here something classic-ish, stainless pref brushed with brown leather strap. Love the Archive Pizza watch style though. Don't want to jack this thread so will prob post fresh on Affordable Watches forum. Trying to get back to wearing a watch (got out of habit) and variety would be good, hence the appeal of MWC's.
> Thanks though ....... still watching a couple of cheap SOKI on the bay - may try them.


Well don't worry about the brown leather strap too much, it's easy enough to just buy whatever watch you want and then put whichever nice strap on it afterwards.

Regarding your other criteria how about something like this, a Parnis 'Portuguese' Power Reserve ?
I wear mine on a tan Cordovan (horse) leather strap. It's a very cheap but impressive looking watch. It's an automatic watch and has a Sea-Gull movement.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chris79 said:


> Evening all. I've been reading the thread for a while now and it was after reading this that inspired be to subscribe to MWC.
> 
> Thought it was about time I joined.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome Chris
Your gonna love it hear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Shaggy, this is the watch I'm talking about, hard to get a pic in unnatural lightly, but the case back pic kinda shows the finish.
> 
> when you mentioned the sapphire crystal, it reminded me of this old watch I both many years ago.
> 
> ...


Nice watch! You should treat yourself to a nice new leather strap for it as treat for getting it back on your wrist and whilst you try to buff up the bracelet. With a change of strap it will feel like a new watch again.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Good oh.
> Hang back for a day or two till I get some solid info.
> 
> Will let you know.
> ...


That's a difficult question ! lol , of course personally I would like the cheapest possible price but it all depends on exactly how many of us there are that are willing to buy . I would hazard a guess that the more of us there are the better the price we could get .

It might be an idea for you to ask everyone who is interested to post their "intent " here .....and on that note ....

YES PLEASE lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> thanks for the replies - don't want to spend a lot tbh - the £20 one seemed a good price for what it was. Found a not so great review of it on here but maybe expecting more than me.
> Will keep looking ........


 I always look it up first and read the comments the people who have bought them have made.. it's a no fuss clean presentable watch but ..as you say their might be better if you wait argos will do a sale soon and that's when you can get some great one' then real cheap... and anytime mate it's sometime good to get a second opinion.. I do it all the time...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chris79 said:


> Evening all. I've been reading the thread for a while now and it was after reading this that inspired be to subscribe to MWC.
> 
> Thought it was about time I joined.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 hiya chris glad to meet ya mate....


----------



## chris79 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well don't worry about the brown leather strap too much, it's easy enough to just buy whatever watch you want and then put whichever nice strap on it afterwards.
> 
> Regarding your other criteria how about something like this, a Parnis 'Portuguese' Power Reserve ?
> I wear mine on a tan Cordovan (horse) leather strap. It's a very cheap but impressive looking watch. It's an automatic watch and has a Sea-Gull movement.


 now that is nice ..did you say auto as well very nice...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wondering Pepperami seeing as you've got a SKX007 as your profile pic have you got one in your collection? Absolutely awesome watches for the money, quite possibly one of the most beloved watches on the whole of WUS.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nice watch! You should treat yourself to a nice new leather strap for it as treat for getting it back on your wrist and whilst you try to buff up the bracelet. With a change of strap it will feel like a new watch again.


Hmmm that's a good idea! I bought this retail, before the ebay days (showing my age lol), I'm almost embarrassed at the price I paid for it back then!

I did try sell it on an Irish classified website, but the philistines on there hadn't a clue, maybe a grey leather strap?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> That's a difficult question ! lol , of course personally I would like the cheapest possible price but it all depends on exactly how many of us there are that are willing to buy . I would hazard a guess that the more of us there are the better the price we could get .
> 
> It might be an idea for you to ask everyone who is interested to post their "intent " here .....and on that note ....
> 
> YES PLEASE lol


I want one too!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> now that is nice ..did you say auto as well very nice...


Yep, automatic and with a power reserve gauge dial on the front. It shows you how many hours of power the movement has left in the tank as it were before it runs out. It's quite fun to wear it and see the gauge building up as your wear it or when you hand wind it.


----------



## chris79 (Mar 18, 2014)

dalliance said:


> That's a difficult question ! lol , of course personally I would like the cheapest possible price but it all depends on exactly how many of us there are that are willing to buy . I would hazard a guess that the more of us there are the better the price we could get .
> 
> It might be an idea for you to ask everyone who is interested to post their "intent " here .....and on that note ....
> 
> YES PLEASE lol


Me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> more shiny chrome it's highly polished and it's a fix bezel if you can push the cash up a bit I think this is really nice also from argos it's £89.99 and i think its worth it ....


I was looking at that one today! it was close but I talked myself out of it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just wondering Pepperami seeing as you've got a SKX007 as your profile pic have you got one in your collection? Absolutely awesome watches for the money, quite possibly one of the most beloved watches on the whole of WUS.


I do, my son has it mostly now, he's wanting an 009 for his birthday at the end of the month so I'll be getting it back lol, I have a modded 009 too, love the seiko divers!

My next purchase will be the Seiko 'Solar Diver Chronograph', I'm in the process of doing a deal for a 3 month old chrono, for 100 euros lower than the Ebay asking price 

Finger crossed! 

I honestly think the 007/009s are the best value watches out there, everyone needs to own one!

I collect G shocks too, a true japanese watch fan but my oh my has this thread opened my eyes to a whole new watch world, bought a vosok on ebay last night, albeit a cheap one but canny wait to get it!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I've been speaking to the guy selling the Archive Pizza's.
> Looks like we might get a deal together, if the price is right.
> 
> Stay tuned folks we'll see what he comes up with
> ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Hmmm that's a good idea! I bought this retail, before the ebay days (showing my age lol), I'm almost embarrassed at the price I paid for it back then!
> 
> I did try sell it on an Irish classified website, but the philistines on there hadn't a clue, maybe a grey leather strap?


I think I'd go with a mid brown strap on that. It's a little hard to say from your picture but if the dial is suitably sporty enough I might even go for one of these (and it's only just a shade £10) - 








Mens Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band TWISTER in Rally Racing Style SS Buckle | eBay

Though if your watch is more dressy I'd go for something in that same colour but without the rally holes, but maybe keeping the white contrast stitching.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> That's a difficult question ! lol , of course personally I would like the cheapest possible price but it all depends on exactly how many of us there are that are willing to buy . I would hazard a guess that the more of us there are the better the price we could get .
> 
> It might be an idea for you to ask everyone who is interested to post their "intent " here .....and on that note ....
> 
> YES PLEASE lol


Oh yes please, Me too!!!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeez! Another day and we're 200 posts further on! I'm gonna need a P.A to go through this and keep me informed!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think I'd go with a mid brown strap on that. It's a little hard to say from your picture but if the dial is suitably sporty enough I might even go for one of these (and it's only just a shade £10) -
> View attachment 1424667
> 
> 
> ...


Shaggy, I wonder what you think of these guys and the seiko diver mods they're doing, I think some of them are awesome!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vintage-Seiko-Watches/363256470447628


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

dalliance said:


> OOO OOOO OOOO !!! KevinW you are a legend ! ( logs out of ebay so I aint tempted to place any more bids ..especially after last nite ! )


After the two I was bidding on went over the £20 mark, I stopped too.

KevinW, I'd be interested too.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I do, my son has it mostly now, he's wanting an 009 for his birthday at the end of the month so I'll be getting it back lol, I have a modded 009 too, love the seiko divers!
> 
> My next purchase will be the Seiko 'Solar Diver Chronograph', I'm in the process of doing a deal for a 3 month old chrono, for 100 euros lower than the Ebay asking price
> 
> ...


Nice to see a fellow Seiko dive watch fan on here! Have you got a good price lined up for your son's incoming 009?

Creation Watches have them on the bracelet for something ridiculous like £115, just if you haven't got yours already ordered.

I like the look of those Vintage Seikos from your link.

Have you checked out the 007 mods thread in the Seiko & Citizen forum? A lot of what the guys are doing there is absolutely INCREDIBLE!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> After the two I was bidding on went over the £20 mark, I stopped too.
> 
> KevinW, I'd be interested too.


That is sadly the result of this thread. Not sure what deal Kevin is going over with him, but I'd been tempted to email the guy and let him know of the interest in the hope he would put more than just 1 of each up every day.
Currently, one with a black strap, one with a brown strap and one with a tan strap just isn't meeting the demand. Great for him, as people will bid to the death if they really want it, but for us customers there needs to be more available.
As for price, I leave that to others.

But count me in for another one too.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was looking at that one today! it was close but I talked myself out of it


 well if I was not picking this up on Friday I think I would have had it....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nice to see a fellow Seiko dive watch fan on here! Have you got a good price lined up for your son's incoming 009?
> 
> Creation Watches have them on the bracelet for something ridiculous like £115, just if you haven't got yours already ordered.
> 
> ...


I concerned about the possible import duties with creation? he's going nuts for a pepsi bezel lol and I dont want a possible customs delay!

Yes I seen the 007 thread, some beauties on there! Makes me almost scared to keep looking at them!!!!!


----------



## chris79 (Mar 18, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I concerned about the possible import duties with creation? he's going nuts for a pepsi bezel lol and I dont want a possible customs delay!
> 
> Yes I seen the 007 thread, some beauties on there! Makes me almost scared to keep looking at them!!!!!


I recently bought a seiko SNK089 from creation. Great service. Ordered on a Monday evening and the watch arrived via DHL on Friday. No import duties.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

True, you can always get your 009 from Amazon if you feel that's best. I think with Creation there is always a small chance of getting hit for duty so it's kind of like a gamble in a way but one that usually comes up trumps.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> True, you can always get your 009 from Amazon if you feel that's best. I think with Creation there is always a small chance of getting hit for duty so it's kind of like a gamble in a way but one that usually comes up trumps.


Going to try use the 20% amazon jewellery/watch voucher, tho I think it has to be shipped by amazon themselves, thanks guys!!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well if I was not picking this up on Friday I think I would have had it....


Saw it today got my tablet ,and also ordered my nato straps


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Going to try use the 20% amazon jewellery/watch voucher, tho I think it has to be shipped by amazon themselves, thanks guys!!!


Have you got a link to the voucher?

Let us know if it works and how much the 009 works out for in the end.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Saw it today got my tablet ,and also ordered my nato straps


 cool what do you think of it...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Kevinw said:


> Good oh.
> Hang back for a day or two till I get some solid info.
> 
> Will let you know.
> ...


i would maybe be up for a "PVD" one if the price is right, are they stainless steel cases?

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have you got a link to the voucher?
> 
> Let us know if it works and how much the 009 works out for in the end.


I posted the link here a few days ago, tho will probably take me a week to find it lol

I'll be sure to let you know how I get on


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cool what do you think of it...


It was either the watch or the tablet got the tablet I nead to read to get to sleep I dont want to look at the time all night


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have you got a link to the voucher?
> 
> Let us know if it works and how much the 009 works out for in the end.


http://www.amazon.com/b?node=8439053011&tag=5336121778-20

here it is


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have you got a link to the voucher?
> 
> Let us know if it works and how much the 009 works out for in the end.


Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up

here it is


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well don't worry about the brown leather strap too much, it's easy enough to just buy whatever watch you want and then put whichever nice strap on it afterwards.
> 
> Regarding your other criteria how about something like this, a Parnis 'Portuguese' Power Reserve ?
> I wear mine on a tan Cordovan (horse) leather strap. It's a very cheap but impressive looking watch. It's an automatic watch and has a Sea-Gull movement.


That is super nice - how much is very cheap though ?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know what batts the mwc watches take? I've just bulk of 377 SR626SW


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Does anyone know what batts the mwc watches take? I've just bulk of 377 SR626SW


 lol they are for swatch watches... 
ag4...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol they are for swatch watches...
> ag4...


Yes they are ag4, what should I have bought?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yes they are ag4, what should I have bought?


 no lol for swatch watches it' 377 which are flatter and lager... but for the mwc they are the ag4 which is smaller and rounder ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Ummmmm. Confused lol.

I've bought these
http://bit.ly/1g8bYlx


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

These are the ones that turned up today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ummmmm. Confused lol.
> 
> I've bought these
> http://bit.ly/1g8bYlx


 sorry ment to say 371 is swatch one sorry ..yes the ag4 is all so called 377 sorry ... it all gets a bit confusing....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Just so you chaps know.

I emailed the chap selling the archive watches, telling him that a few of us on a watch forum were very interested in his watches.

I asked him if he would consider selling a group lot at a set price.

I suggested I could guarantee a sale of at least 5

(not assuming to be presumptuous, but I could cover 5 myself) if it came to it.

He seems keen, so just at the moment I'm waiting on him coming back to me with a price.

Naturally will try and hash out a price beneficial to us all.

I'm thinking if we could get a £20 (although ill try aim for lower) fixed price that'd be a fair.

Hence I'd welcome your opinions on price to gauge where we have to be to negotiate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The price is okay, although largely irrelevant. What it does guarantee, though, is that we can get one of them.
Must be a few who try for those each day and are out of luck.


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd be happy with one for £20


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Cool, I'll keep u guys up to date as I go along

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

does this help at all and yes you got the right ones ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> does this help at all and yes you got the right ones ...


Brilliant, thanks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Brilliant, thanks


 love to know why they have not simplify the codes but from reading the chart best one for john would be an ag10 he could get one from poundland and just pop it in job done.. with the old swatch watches you could open the cap with a five pence pieces ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

jonmac73 said:


> That is super nice - how much is very cheap though ?


I think it was just under £50. It's a lovey watch for the money.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> love to know why they have not simplify the codes but from reading the charter best one for john would be an ag10 he could get one from poundland and just pop it in job done.. with the old swatch watches you could open the cap with a five pence pieces ...


The batts we need for these watches have 4 different names.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I needed these batteries original for my mother in laws tiny quartz clock. The old battery was a SR626SW so typed that in to eBay, I've just noticed the packaging says LR626W. The clock worked fine with the new battery and fitted the same??


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> The batts we need for these watches have 4 different names.


 it's all to do with were they are made apparently . some have the same ag code there's one with sixteen different codes...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I needed these batteries original for my mother in laws tiny quartz clock. The old battery was a SR626SW so typed that in to eBay, I've just noticed the packaging says LR626W. The clock worked fine with the new battery and fitted the same??


I fit a lot of batteries and I use ag3 and ag 4 the most then ag 1...the larger sizes are for mantle clocks and torches and so on..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> I needed these batteries original for my mother in laws tiny quartz clock. The old battery was a SR626SW so typed that in to eBay, I've just noticed the packaging says LR626W. The clock worked fine with the new battery and fitted the same??


Just google 'cell battery equivalent chart' and you'll find a nice list that shows you all the different names, numbers and equivalents for each cell battery.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> does this help at all and yes you got the right ones ...


 I use this one shaggy mate...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It was either the watch or the tablet got the tablet I nead to read to get to sleep I dont want to look at the time all night


 what tablet did you get then..mate


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Just so you chaps know.
> 
> I emailed the chap selling the archive watches, telling him that a few of us on a watch forum were very interested in his watches.
> 
> ...


I think that you might be able to get a better price negotiated than the £20 , mainly because after looking through the list of watches he/she has sold over the last month there are quite a few that have been sold at around the £10 - £15 bracket .

I understand that I might be sounding more than a little bit cheeky here so please dont regard it as being the case as I fully appreciate what you are trying to do , however with the right amount of patience and a good dose of timing there would be nothing to stop any of us waiting and picking one up at the lower price he/she has been selling them at .

If you think in terms of the seller will be getting some great free publicity from those of us from here who do purchase the watches ( I have already told everyone I know about his watches ) .

Please dont take any of what I have just said as me being a cheeky frakker as like I have just said I REALLY appreciate what you are trying to do .

Dall


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Those watches are lovely. I was bidding one one of them a couple of days ago, but lost the auction. What you are doing is awesome Kevin, I hope it works out to something worthwhile! 
Oh, and thank you for taking the time to do such a thing!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I totally agree with what Dalliance posted above. Another thing to take into account is which watches you get. The ones with the tan strap seem to be the hardest fought-over, with the black straps the next popular, with the brown strap being the least popular.
Point is, £20 is a good deal for the watch with the tan strap, which is a buy-it-now at £30, but not such a great deal for the brown strap one.
I know at the end of the day they're the same watch between the straps, but if you do what I did (bought a brown strap watch when I really wanted a tan one) you have to factor in buying another strap in the colour you want and they're about £10-30 (!).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I was bored...lol...do you think I should post it as my wruw pic for today...lol....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, post it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I was just thinking, with all the fuss leading up to the subby release, there v been no mention of the putin, except on the news 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

pepperami said:


> I was just thinking, with all the fuss leading up to the subby release, there v been no mention of the putin, except on the news


I think the MWC putin is going to be a very large watch.

The other Putin seems like a short man with a Napoleon complex.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, post it.


 done mate..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was just thinking, with all the fuss leading up to the subby release, there v been no mention of the putin, except on the news
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 i think it's because we are still waiting to chat about the subby were just waiting for everyone to get It.. i think ..mate .. but they will be hard to total love it when some of use have gone and got the real deal now .. I will be talking about it when it does turn up on the shelf .but it could be the 3rd before that happens....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm a wee bit concerned, I ordered a vostok on Ebay 2 days ago and they haven't dispatched it yet lol

From russia, or as its soon to be called Vanputinland


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> I think the MWC putin is going to be a very large watch.
> 
> The other Putin seems like a short man with a Napoleon complex.


 I think they would look completely different as I was reading this and they could model it on a poljot...

*The first watch worn in space*
When, on June 12, 1965, Cosmonaut Alexi Leonov left the safety of his spacecraft to become the first astronaut ever to make a space walk, he was wearing the same watch that many cosmonauts would use on missions.

The watch was the Strela. It would be the first watch worn in open space, outside a spaceship. This was a mechanical two register chronograph with a 45 minute totaliser and a continuously running second hand.

The watch was branded as Poljot, Sekonda, or even simply Strela, and came in various designs and face colours. It is believed Leonov wore a white faced Strela for his historic spacewalk.

Issued in the 1950's to Russian pilots, this became the watch issued to cosmonauts for 20 years, until it was retired in 1979. It is the Russian speedmaster!..................

so may be that will be little darling of a watch .let's hope..
or this one ....

*Fortis official cosmonauts space watch*
In 1994, after two years of testing and preparation by the Yuri Gagarin Russian State Scientific-Research Test Center of Cosmonauts Training in Star City, Fortis watches became official issue for cosmonauts.

The EUROMIR I crew was the first to wear the Fortis, and since then FORTIS Sets have been presented to all Russian cosmonauts of the Gagarin Center.

They have been used in space flight and even worn during extravehicular activities


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm a wee bit concerned, I ordered a vostok on Ebay 2 days ago and they haven't dispatched it yet lol
> 
> From russia, or as its soon to be called Vanputinland


lol you will probably get It before we get the putin .. got my finger's and toes cross for you mate....


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm a wee bit concerned, I ordered a vostok on Ebay 2 days ago and they haven't dispatched it yet lol
> 
> From russia, or as its soon to be called Vanputinland


What seller did you buy from?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> What seller did you buy from?


Wasn't Amil blanchy lol, I'll check and get back to you, you and amil's debate is the talk of WUS


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> What seller did you buy from?


Zenitar is the seller blanchy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wasn't Amil blanchy lol, I'll check and get back to you, you and amil's debate is the talk of WUS


 lol I smell gossip ooh do tell ...lol....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Do we have a breakdown/water test of the subby yet?


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Zenitar is the seller blanchy


Zenitar are meant to be one of the main reputable sellers as well as Meranom(?) so I think you should definitely be fine  I just recieved one of the Vostoks I ordered just over a week ago, so it shouldn't take terribly long! (seller dispatched the item within 2 days of payment for me - the seller in question being asap31)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Do we have a breakdown/water test of the subby yet?


 lol he's probably still trying to get the back.... back on..lol..


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol he's probably still trying to get the back.... back on..lol..


Haha shouldn't be any problems with water ingress then! Lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Haha shouldn't be any problems with water ingress then! Lol


 well there's a vey good chance you could be right here the bezel is part of the casing so no leak there .the back like ..... a mother in law to get off and put back on and the crown cap should reduce it coming in there so I would not bet my house on it maybe my shed tho It will pass...lol...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Had a nice little delivery this morning!










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just bought a 44mm pilot watch with PVD case, gray dial, tan leather strap and asian 6498 hand winding movement shipped for £63

heres a wee pic of the SS version

















canny wait till it comes!!!!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just bought a 44mm pilot watch with PVD case, gray dial, tan leather strap and asian 6498 hand winding movement shipped for £63
> 
> heres a wee pic of the SS version
> 
> ...


Thats a beauty chico!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Thats a beauty chico!


cheers pep iv been drooling over it for ages il get the pics up when it comes!!!

chico


----------



## ovo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, where did you get that NATO strap and what size?



etic said:


> I just went with a plain green on mine, its a big shiny watch anyway so didn't want to bring any extra bling with a coloured strap.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well there's a vey good chance you could be right here the bezel is part of the casing so no leak there .the back like ..... a mother in law to get off and put back on and the crown cap should reduce it coming in there so I would not bet my house on it maybe my shed tho It will pass...lol...


Well the fanty passed with flying colours didn't it so there's a pretty good chance the subby will too. The build quality seems be pretty uniform over the 3 watches we've seen so far.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> cheers pep iv been drooling over it for ages il get the pics up when it comes!!!
> 
> chico


Have ye told the missus yet? I'm hoping to be in for the post when my vostok arrives lol


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

ovo said:


> Hi, where did you get that NATO strap and what size?


It's a 24mm from eBay.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well the fanty passed with flying colours didn't it so there's a pretty good chance the subby will too. The build quality seems be pretty uniform over the 3 watches we've seen so far.


 yes I have worn my fanty in the bath and in the shower loads of times since I had it ..the inside quality look consistent to . so yeah lets hope so mate...

p.s hiya ovo mate welcome aboard lol ...nice to meet ya buddy...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

danmh said:


> Do we have a breakdown/water test of the subby yet?


Like the watches I promised to post out I'm working on it.........

(sub in the tub test tonight)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Like the watches I promised to post out I'm working on it.........
> 
> (sub in the tub test tonight)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's alright Kevin. I really appreciate your offer on that, I'm quite excited actually 

Were all expecting the subby to pass with flying colours


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Just bought a 44mm pilot watch with PVD case, gray dial, tan leather strap and asian 6498 hand winding movement shipped for £63
> 
> heres a wee pic of the SS version
> 
> ...


Nice! That's a smart IWC Pilot homage you've got there, definitely fits in with the military theme, enjoy it!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Have ye told the missus yet? I'm hoping to be in for the post when my vostok arrives lol


yip sure have mate, bought her a tablet so she's happy!! didnae even question my purchase!!! remember pics of ur vostok when it arrives!

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I think £20 is a fair price, TBH,I thougt £29.99 was decent, was just hoping to pick it up for less. lol. sorry for bidding against people the other day, with my phone down for repairs, i wasn't here to see that others were bidding too!



Kevinw said:


> Just so you chaps know.
> 
> I emailed the chap selling the archive watches, telling him that a few of us on a watch forum were very interested in his watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> yip sure have mate, bought her a tablet so she's happy!! didnae even question my purchase!!! remember pics of ur vostok when it arrives!
> 
> chico


I got tablet no watch maybe next week

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so who's got their subby's and who hasn't....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got mine, had it nearly a week now


----------



## chris79 (Mar 18, 2014)

Got mine



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I've had mine so long, now, i got bored and Have gone back to the US Infantry Watch. . . Lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I've had mine so long, now, i got bored and Have gone back to the US Infantry Watch. . . Lol


 I think we all have gone back to the fanty I have ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chris79 said:


> Got mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 have you got the first two as well...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've got mine, had it nearly a week now


 yeah Thursday maybe that's when I got mine ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who's got their subby's and who hasn't....


got mine yesterday other corner shop got 1 on shelf

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

There was no shortage of Subs here. Easons only had 3, but the street newspaper/magazine sellers in the City Centre had a pile of them. I didn't pick one up though. I knew I'd never wear it and I'm not looking to collect them all. I'll also be going back to the first watch once the NATOs get here. They're currently doing a tour of the states with the USPS.


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Got my Subby yesterday not worn it yet, my newsagent only had one delivered, glad I paid a deposit for him to hold it for me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Now onto my main computer to get on to the site was redirected the Melbourne watch company for some strange reason mayby getting the Australian watch early.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok gentlemen.......

For the Archive watch.

£15 per piece.

But they have to be ordered in one order, so say if 5 of us order them, one would have to take responsibility for delivery and sending on.

I'm of to the US next week for 3 weeks, so would anyone want to handle the logistics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

My mate isn't a watch collector by any stretch of the imagination but I showed him the three watches so far and he's gone to find himself a lufty haha. He wanted a subby aswell but the shops round here have sold out. 

I'm loving the fanty, I've already got 2 (one for collection, one for the wrist) but I went to martins earlier and they had one on the shelf, I was so tempted to get it. I know they carry 24 month warranties but if they pack up 3 years down the line, finding another one could be tricky (unless I could swap the motors from an old watch)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I think £20 is a fair price, TBH,I thougt £29.99 was decent, was just hoping to pick it up for less. lol. sorry for bidding against people the other day, with my phone down for repairs, i wasn't here to see that others were bidding too!


Hey no problem Stuart I got it for £22 so I'm happy with that and you weren't the only other person bidding ! LOL. The Archive seller has just marked my pizza as dispatched so I will post some pics when it arrives, a couple of sleepless nights till then though, it's like being a kid waiting for Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ok gentlemen.......
> 
> For the Archive watch.
> 
> ...


How long have we got before the order goes in to decide if I want one or not?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I wore my subby for the sum total of 1 day when I bought it on the day it was released last week .Woke up on the following day with a rash where I had been wearing the watch the previous day ( I never sleep wearing a watch btw ) . After some investigation I discovered that just under one of the guards for the "winder" I had a very rough piece of metal that had been rubbing my wrist ( even though I switched the strap to a NATO ).Have tried gently filing it down to no avail , so back in the box it goes and I will not be wearing it again .Went back to wearing the "fanty" .


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ok gentlemen.......
> 
> For the Archive watch.
> 
> ...


Good price that Kevin, well done on the negotiations. Is that for the tan straps as well ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who's got their subby's and who hasn't....


I've had mine for eleven days because as a subscriber I received the first three together. Can't wait for the Putin and pizza to arrive though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hey no problem Stuart I got it for £22 so I'm happy with that and you weren't the only other person bidding ! LOL. The Archive seller has just marked my pizza as dispatched so I will post some pics when it arrives, a couple of sleepless nights till then though, it's like being a kid waiting for Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my watch I take 99p was not enough will try later only joking.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I wore my subby for the sum total of 1 day when I bought it on the day it was released last week .Woke up on the following day with a rash where I had been wearing the watch the previous day ( I never sleep wearing a watch btw ) . After some investigation I discovered that just under one of the guards for the "winder" I had a very rough piece of metal that had been rubbing my wrist ( even though I switched the strap to a NATO ).Have tried gently filing it down to no avail , so back in the box it goes and I will not be wearing it again .Went back to wearing the "fanty" .


 can you take a pic of it can't see on mine what you mean mate...I have had a close look at mine ..


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

How much would people be looking at for postage for the watch? It's been a while since I sent one!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> How long have we got before the order goes in to decide if I want one or not?


Yeh, I've got other commitments till Sunday.
Which colour straps have you negotiated for, Kev?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nice! That's a smart IWC Pilot homage you've got there, definitely fits in with the military theme, enjoy it!


cheers shaggy, this will be my first mechanical watch and from what iv read a really good price for wot your getting, plus it's made for this thread!!!! 
theres something about the gray dial, just awesome looking!!

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

At £15 a pop I think you would be better just bidding. After reciept the person has to deal with posting them and collecting the cash. 
Push him for a buy it now with a discount for using the code "watchuseek" and limit to one per customer


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my SBS to arrive. EM replied to my email today - I should have it in the next 2 weeks. 
I'm thinking by then watch 4 will be out. Hope I don't stay this far 'out of sync' for the whole collection!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can you take a pic of it can't see on mine what you mean mate...I have had a close look at mine ..


No probs ....


the area circled is where there is a very slight "jagged" part of the casing , to me it looks like when the watch was made the area was not filed down correctly and so there is a "sharp" edge at the join .Pity but it does not stop me from admiring the watch itself .


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> At £15 a pop I think you would be better just bidding. After reciept the person has to deal with posting them and collecting the cash.
> Push him for a buy it now with a discount for using the code "watchuseek" and limit to one per customer


Totally agree with you there , its not so much that the price is wrong its more the case of paying one person and then having another send it on after they have had delivery and the seller has already been paid....not saying I dont trust any of you BUT .....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> At £15 a pop I think you would be better just bidding. After reciept the person has to deal with posting them and collecting the cash.
> Push him for a buy it now with a discount for using the code "watchuseek" and limit to one per customer


 now that makes alot of sense to me if you don't mind me saying .. sounds a lot easier and quicker to do that way.. lol .. I think what you have done well kev and I think this would help you and everyone...because no one has to take the risk being stuck with them if something goes wrong but well-done you...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> No probs ....
> 
> 
> the area circled is where there is a very slight "jagged" part of the casing , to me it looks like when the watch was made the area was not filed down correctly and so there is a "sharp" edge at the join .Pity but it does not stop me from admiring the watch itself .


 someone did not qc that properly did they on mine I can see were it's been round off...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ok gentlemen.......
> 
> For the Archive watch.
> 
> ...


Fair play to you Kevin, I doubt it would be cost effective for me to get them form the UK and post back from Ireland??

It might be too much to ask the retailer to allow a 'buy it now' with a code for 5 of us?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> At £15 a pop I think you would be better just bidding. After reciept the person has to deal with posting them and collecting the cash.
> Push him for a buy it now with a discount for using the code "watchuseek" and limit to one per customer


it's a great price but as others have said once packaging materials have been bought the total may not be much different. as well as the discount code request, how about offering him postage as well as the £15? atm he has free postage which could make him out of pocket if he has to send all watches separately!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Not sure how a discount code would work for WUS members on his ebay page, but that's the best idea so far. Claiming on the 3-month warranty could be interesting, as the seller would have no record of the end buyer if we bought thru Kev.
The other option is maybe someone email the seller and ask if he's prepared to put more than 3 of them up per day, so everyone gets a chance to buy.
I think it's going to go crazy when subscribers see the pizza come out and then see the Archive ones on here.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Could the seller post them to the FS forum on WUS?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Could the seller post them to the FS forum on WUS?


for some people ... me include what is the FS form..?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Not sure how a discount code would work for WUS members on his ebay page, but that's the best idea so far. Claiming on the 3-month warranty could be interesting, as the seller would have no record of the end buyer if we bought thru Kev.
> The other option is maybe someone email the seller and ask if he's prepared to put more than 3 of them up per day, so everyone gets a chance to buy.
> I think it's going to go crazy when subscribers see the pizza come out and then see the Archive ones on here.


 I think your right there Chrono. Once a few subscribers receive their pizzas at the back end of next week and try searching eBay for something similar the competition to get one of the Archive ones is definitely going to hot up. This being the case the prices may increase by a lot as aficionados try to out bid each other for one. One thing for sure the seller is going to flog a few of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> for some people ... me include what is the FS form..?


For Sale I'd assume


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> For Sale I'd assume


 lol yeah duh.. would make sense...
I will have to switch my brain on...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> For Sale I'd assume


Yes there are *F*or * S*ale threads on WUS, he could sell them, arrange postage and you can pay through PayPal


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Watches - Private sellers and Sponsors

There are other threads on WUS lads lol


----------



## chris79 (Mar 18, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you got the first two as well...


Yes I subscribed and got the first three together

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Watches - Private sellers and Sponsors
> 
> There are other threads on WUS lads lol


 wow really I just thought there was here and the wruw threads lol.. well I'll be blown..hehe always learning on here... still the best a pep...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chris79 said:


> Yes I subscribed and got the first three together
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so which is your fav ..then and which one you want now...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> wow really I just thought there was here and the wruw threads lol.. well I'll be blown..hehe always learning on here... still the best a pep...


Ah isy, was said tongue in cheek


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ah isy, was said tongue in cheek


 and took that way matey....(smiles)..


----------



## chris79 (Mar 18, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so which is your fav ..then and which one you want now...


Id have to say I've worn the fanty more then any of the others up to now. But I think they are three good looking watches. Especially for the money. 
I'm with a lot of you guys and really looking forward to the italian diver. But can't wait to see what the later watches are going to look like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chris79 said:


> Id have to say I've worn the fanty more then any of the others up to now. But I think they are three good looking watches. Especially for the money.
> I'm with a lot of you guys and really looking forward to the italian diver. But can't wait to see what the later watches are going to look like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I want to know what the r.a.f one's and the para one looks like..


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm still waiting for my SBS to arrive. EM replied to my email today - I should have it in the next 2 weeks.
> I'm thinking by then watch 4 will be out. Hope I don't stay this far 'out of sync' for the whole collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to hell.

I've been waiting for my Us infantry watch for 4 weeks.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Right then, I'll ask the seller if their is anything he can do....
I'll ask him if he is prepared to join the forum and set up in the sale section
However the price on this deal is based on him sending out as one order, keeping his postage costs down.
Also based on a minimum of 5 watches.

The deal also covers any combination of strap/finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Right then, I'll ask the seller if their is anything he can do....
> I'll ask him if he is prepared to join the forum and set up in the sale section
> However the price on this deal is based on him sending out as one order, keeping his postage costs down.
> Also based on a minimum of 5 watches.
> ...


I can't speak for others but if it came in under 20 with postage I'd be happy, sorry for all the hassle kev, appreciate your efforts


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> I can't speak for others but if it came in under 20 with postage I'd be happy, sorry for all the hassle kev, appreciate your efforts


Exactly, and let's not forget this method will guarantee a watch, rather than falling over ourselves bidding.
And if bidding steps when more and more people discover these watches then the price is only going to go one way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've looked at so many watches over the last few days I can't remember what watch this is, can someone post a pic please


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> wow really I just thought there was here and the wruw threads lol.. well I'll be blown..hehe always learning on here... still the best a pep...


There are sub forums here for everything.

Separate forums for lots of different brands - ie Rolex forum, Omega forum, Seiko & Citizen Forum, G-Shock Forum, etc

Forums for different 'themes' and price points - High End Watch forum, Affordable Watches forum, Dive Watch forum, Pilot & Military Watch forums, Vintage Watches forums etc

Forums grouped around the watches country of origin -
Chinese Mechanical Watch forum, German Watches forum, Russian Watches forum etc

Forums based around other hobbies and lifestyles -
Watchmaking forum, the Pen forum, the Cafe for general chat etc

If you are only just sticking to this thread then you are missing out on so much! It's kind of like living in your house and never ever going out past your front gate - there's a whole world of interesting topics and threads out there.

Any if you like the MWC watches then a you'll find that they'll cross over into a lot of forums. You might wasn't to look at the Pilot & Military (Pil Mill) forum, Russian Watches, German Watches, Vintage Watches. And you'll find plenty of nice inexpensive mechanical watches (such as the pilot watch and the Panerai style Italian Diver/PAM's in the Chinese Mechanical Watch Forum. Don't just get stuck in this one thread of this one forum. You'll be amazed at the scope and scale of the knowledge in these forums. Happy browsing guys!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've looked at so many watches over the last few days I can't remember what watch this is, can someone post a pic please


Bitten by the bug danmh hehe!

Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay

All the different types at bottom of above linked page


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

If it came I'm at £20 or under including postage I'd b happy to take one


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Bitten by the bug danmh hehe!
> 
> Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay
> 
> All the different types at bottom of above linked page


It's terrible, it really is lol. I said to myself when I started collecting the mwc that I HAD to stick to that only. For me it's finance, we've got a young family and I'm only on part time wages (not my choice but a part time job was better than being unemployed!) the mwc is fantastic value for money and allows me to get a great collection under my belt at £5 a week, long term I realise it's £800 but I don't miss £5 a week lol.

Long story short I would love one of these but I'll stick to my current collection lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been busy putting music and videos on my tablet that I lost from my other tablet seems to be taking ages,I checked crown guard on sbs its fine.How many so far is putting in for panneri is it looking workable.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> It's terrible, it really is lol. I said to myself when I started collecting the mwc that I HAD to stick to that only. For me it's finance, we've got a young family and I'm only on part time wages (not my choice but a part time job was better than being unemployed!) the mwc is fantastic value for money and allows me to get a great collection under my belt at £5 a week, long term I realise it's £800 but I don't miss £5 a week lol.
> 
> Long story short I would love one of these but I'll stick to my current collection lol


Good on you


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been busy putting music and videos on my tablet that I lost from my other tablet seems to be taking ages,I checked crown guard on sbs its fine.How many so far is putting in for panneri is it looking workable.


 I think the subby thing is law of averages.. I mean blanchy had a dodge fanty never heard any complaints on the lufty so that must have been ok ..then one on the subby ...so for how many they have made it's not bad averages .. i would say..


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Newbie question alert!

How on earth do you get the strap pins out to put on a new strap? :-s


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Newbie question alert!
> 
> How on earth do you get the strap pins out to put on a new strap? :-s


 have a look on youtube ..they have some great vid on watch repair and strap replacement...

try this link http://www.esslinger.com/watchbandreplacement.aspx....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll have to check tomorrow when get on works wifi, my contract only has 1gb on Internet, it only lasts we 2 weeks as it is lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> Newbie question alert!
> 
> How on earth do you get the strap pins out to put on a new strap? :-s


You may need a spring bar tool to pop them out (if its a steel bracelet or leather strap) but if it's canvas like the sub or the infantry watch you might be able to get your fingernails under it and pop them out.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> It's terrible, it really is lol. I said to myself when I started collecting the mwc that I HAD to stick to that only. For me it's finance, we've got a young family and I'm only on part time wages (not my choice but a part time job was better than being unemployed!) the mwc is fantastic value for money and allows me to get a great collection under my belt at £5 a week, long term I realise it's £800 but I don't miss £5 a week lol.
> 
> Long story short I would love one of these but I'll stick to my current collection lol


If I got one of the active watches I'd consider not getting the pizza (far better than the MWC pizza for a little extra) but I fear not getting each issue from my newsagent, in case they drop my subscription,

I purchased a Vostok on ebay two days ago and waiting for delivery which kinda worries me, as I'm hoping not to get into a spin and go on ebay, getting a homage to the original watches that the MWCs are homages to 

I'm going to go see my newsie and see how I go about not getting every issue, this has the potential to spiral out of control for me lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone has seen these watches, the measurements seem almost identical to the black Archive watch I got today! it could be an alternative if the archive one falls through! although I've not seen a stainless one yet, only black

New INFANTRY Mens Military Wrist Watch Quartz Black Leather Police Army outdoor | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'll have to check tomorrow when get on works wifi, my contract only has 1gb on Internet, it only lasts we 2 weeks as it is lol


 does this help ....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I would love one but then I'm stepping away from the eaglemoss collection and that could be lethal as I already spend far too much time on eBay as it is. My watch list on eBay is normally 1 or 2 things, haha it's currently 34 ...... ALL WATCHES! 

It looks 10 times the mwc pizza but i will still get it as I intend to get every issue 

And I love automatic watches


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> does his help ....


Haha something so simple!! Yep that's great. Who needs lengthy videos!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Are these archive watches homages of homages (mwc)

Or are they just a different brand of homage to the real deal?


----------



## ovo (Mar 19, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has seen these watches, the measurements seem almost identical to the black Archive watch I got today! it could be an alternative if the archive one falls through! although I've not seen a stainless one yet, only black
> 
> New INFANTRY Mens Military Wrist Watch Quartz Black Leather Police Army outdoor | eBay


 and that one has a date window...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Exactly, and let's not forget this method will guarantee a watch, rather than falling over ourselves bidding.
> And if bidding steps when more and more people discover these watches then the price is only going to go one way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to purchase one please.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> Are these archive watches homages of homages (mwc)
> 
> Or are they just a different brand of homage to the real deal?


The Archive is an homage of the Paneria Luminor.
MWC's one isn't really a homage - it's missing the crown guard for a start. It also looks much smaller and thinner.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok yeah didn't think about that, the crown guard looks quite smart. 

I'm not one for big watches but the archive looks big, what's it like in comparison to the lufty?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and that one has a date window...


I would get it for the strap


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> Are these archive watches homages of homages (mwc)
> 
> Or are they just a different brand of homage to the real deal?


The MWC watches are more just sort of generally 'inspired' or representative of particular classic models.

But what you'll find with things like the Archive and even more so with watches from the likes of Parnis and Getat are direct near 1:1 (ie exact same case size, exact hands, dials etc) homages of specific individual watches. There have been homages of the Italian Divers/PAMs, Subs etc for years.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I would get it for the strap


 yeah nice strap ..I like the worn look ...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just to say well done to kev for doing a deal with the vendor and getting the guys sum nice affordable watches |>|> I said i would be interested in getting one but just to let you know that i wont be taking this kind offer up as i've blew my budget for a while!!! good job!


chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The MWC watches are more just sort of generally 'inspired' or representative of particular classic models.
> 
> But what you'll find with things like the Archive and even more so with watches from the likes of Parnis and Getat are direct near 1:1 (ie exact same case size, exact hands, dials etc) homages of specific individual watches. There have been homages of the Italian Divers/PAMs, Subs etc for years.


Thanks for clearing that up, I understand the difference now.

Where i was getting confused was I didn't think companies could produce a 1:1 homage of the real deal because of copyright. Is it ourely because it doesn't have the genuine makers name?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> the archive looks big, what's it like in comparison to the lufty?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Did the original Panerai watches have the crown guard? I've been looking at them since I saw the ad for the collection on the TV and I haven't come across any vintage Panerai's from that period with a crown guard.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wasn't Amil blanchy lol, I'll check and get back to you, you and amil's debate is the talk of WUS


Haha u didnt mean to cause so much drama lol I only put that up because I wanted to buy a few off him.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Did the original Panerai watches have the crown guard? I've been looking at them since I saw the ad for the collection on the TV and I haven't come across any vintage Panerai's from that period with a crown guard.


Luminor 1950 Historic Watches Collection Officine Panerai: discover the Luminor 1950 watches collection


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Did the original Panerai watches have the crown guard? I've been looking at them since I saw the ad for the collection on the TV and I haven't come across any vintage Panerai's from that period with a crown guard.


 here you go mate..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I love that. I post a link, and Is That My Watch has to post a picture....... complete with 1950's dirt.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1425882
> 
> 
> View attachment 1425883


Very similar in width but wasn't expecting the archive to be so much taller!! That's going to be quite big on my wrists, my ideal size is the fanty or just slightly larger


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> Very similar in width but wasn't expecting the archive to be so much taller!! That's going to be quite big on my wrists, my ideal size is the fanty or just slightly larger


I've got skinny wrists and I find the Fanty a bit small. The Archive sits quite nicely even on thin wrists. I did post a pic of mine on the wrist in the last 20 pages.

If you're in any doubt, wait for the MWC pizza. I think it's smaller, so may suit you better. If you think it's too small, you could always get an Archive later.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Panerai first patented their unique crown guard in 1955 in Italy and 1956 in the United States.

This was the first model with it from back then -


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Haha u didnt mean to cause so much drama lol I only put that up because I wanted to buy a few off him.


I know mate, the hand bags were out a little lol, his conclusion was to withdraw sales to Ireland?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Panerai first patented their unique crown guard in 1955 in Italy and 1956 in the United States.
> 
> This was the first model with it from back then -


The archive looks better


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the information . The only models I had been able to find from that time didn't have a crown guard and looked very similar to the MWC version. Looking back now I probably should have tried Wikipedia.


----------



## ovo (Mar 19, 2014)

is that a 22mm or 24mm strap?



sharkyfisher said:


> I got a navy nato strap for my subby so thought I'd show it off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I've got skinny wrists and I find the Fanty a bit small. The Archive sits quite nicely even on thin wrists. I did post a pic of mine on the wrist in the last 20 pages.
> 
> If you're in any doubt, wait for the MWC pizza. I think it's smaller, so may suit you better. If you think it's too small, you could always get an Archive later.


Well when I say I've not got big wrists the fanty strap is in hole no.3 (it's not overly tight) so not sure what that's like compared to other people. I've read that the pizza is smaller than the panerai so I think I'll see how the pizza sits before I commit.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> The archive looks better


I am immune to your trolling good Sir.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I know mate, the hand bags were out a little lol, his conclusion was to withdraw sales to Ireland?


He withdrew sales to Ireland before anyone even mentioned asap31 and then he tried to say it wasnt him lol ah well I'll buy from somewhere else. Did you get a new or used vostok?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

There's some angry comments on eaglemoss' facebook page!!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok it's time for

SUB IN THE TUB

(I've got mine on a bracelet for the time being)

First up strip down



















Then it's a guts out dunk test










Came out bone dry










So full on submerge



















It's still in there ticking away perfectly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ok it's time for
> 
> SUB IN THE TUB
> 
> ...


Passed with flying colours, I knew it would!!

I've been looking forward the the sub in a tub test all day!! 

Thanks for putting your watch at risk for the benefit of everyone else


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ovo said:


> is that a 22mm or 24mm strap?


Neither, It's 20mm


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

danmh said:


> Passed with flying colours, I knew it would!!
> 
> I've been looking forward the the sub in a tub test all day!!
> 
> Thanks for putting your watch at risk for the benefit of everyone else


That's ok!
And that's only the start!
This one is getting worn hard to test how hard these watches are!
Swim test will be next week when I'm of on my hols!
Till then it's getting worked hard.
It's stayed on my wrist whilst I serviced and repaired a JCB today (a task in which I would usually remove my watch)

More pics to come!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Well done 😂

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Invicta Pro Diver @ under £30

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00FCD7ODQ/ref=aw_d_pd_watch

Might be of interest to someone.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I am immune to your trolling good Sir.


HeHeHe!


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1425882
> 
> 
> View attachment 1425883


Damn that's what I was worried about - thnk it's too big for me - still Sooooooooo tempted though.
Thanks for pics Chrono


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1423270


Chrono - don't take it the wrong way ..... LOL .... but what size is your wrist ?
So tempted by this watch, even in addition to the MWC one as they are different.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> He withdrew sales to Ireland before anyone even mentioned asap31 and then he tried to say it wasnt him lol ah well I'll buy from somewhere else. Did you get a new or used vostok?


Ah I got a new blancy, will see how it goes and maybe look at getting an older one down the road


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ok gentlemen.......
> 
> For the Archive watch.
> 
> ...


Kevin

I've missed (if you posted it) the Ebay listing or seller's details for the Italian Archive, and I'm interested in getting one, could you please either post or PM me the details?

Many thanks

PS - I've bought the first three MWC watches, not sure I'll collect them all yet, but will keep an eye out in Smiths and Asda for those that take my fancy.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey Guys, I'm going to start a new thread regarding the Archive Panerai Homage, as trying to find the posts relating to it here is a little difficult. Lol. Also, current tan strap with 11 hours till auction end? £10.50 . . . .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart there's a panerai homage thread in the affordable watch sub forum already

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

jonmac73 said:


> Chrono - don't take it the wrong way ..... LOL .... but what size is your wrist ?
> So tempted by this watch, even in addition to the MWC one as they are different.


My wrist is exactly 6 inches round.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Am wearing an Infantry 005 (£6.31), waiting on a Soki S86 sub (8.99)and Accurist MB074 (£9) Orlando NW9-BK (£2.20) in the post.
> Also got a 12 slot watch box (12.59) to keep em all in.


Hi Fox - any reports on the Soki & Infantry watches - are they any good ?


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> My wrist is exactly 6 inches round.


Thanks - mine is 7. Rambo is perfect for me - 40mm dia. width (45mm lug to lug).
Archive is similar size to Lufty which I find a bit big - maybe softer leather strap would be OK - whats the Archive strap like please ?


----------



## chronicking (Mar 20, 2014)

Greetings fellas,

Long time lurker, first time poster

I've been hanging round for a while and I'm liking the atmosphere so I thought I'd sign up 

So far I've collected the first 3 watches and haven't had the SBS of my wrist

I had to purchase them from the shop as eaglemoss absolutely suck at delivering things, and I see I'm not the only one with that issue either.

I received confirmation of my subscription on the 26th of February but today was told my order was only processed on the 12th march and will be 21 days from THEN, quite unhappy.


But on a much lighter note, this forum is going great and it's definitely one of the friendlier that iv'e been too.

I'm planning on completing the collection, anybody else?

I'm going to need a much bigger cupboard though lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Infantry in005: dial is very flat looks very busy. Outer dial marked with 60 seconds punctuated at 05,10,15 - 55. Inside this ring is another 60 seconds ring. Then inside that the 1-12 ring with 12,3,6 and 9 having a larger font. Then inside that ring is the 24hr markings 13-24. 
Buried within the number 3 is a small date ring. 
Pop the crown and hands are loose like the mwc watches. Maybe even more so. 
Lug to lug 50.3mm
Width inc crown 45.3. 
Face 38.6.
Much bigger than the fanty midway to the lufty. Well finished case. Supplied in camo sleeved box similar to mwc box. Would not buy one to replace if lost but would defo buy others in the Infantry range.
Accuracy has been spot on for the four days ive had it.
Still waiting on SOKI


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

A long 72 hours after I purchased my Vostok they finally got round to dispatching it, I expect it winging its way over the Urals now, soon to be over the Cacusus, onto the train they used in Dr.Zhivago by tomorrow and into western europe by Saturday, will probably come through Sweden and end up in some sort of Volvo vehicle, with the driver humming to ABBA on the radio, will then probably enter The Netherlands, where the swedish driver will stay over and have a great night, be shipped to scotland then, will most likely pass Chicos gaffe and he (most likely)will be picking up watch wrappers off his street.

Will then end up in a delivery basket, (Moonmans delivery has fell under this basket and no one can find it) and onto a ferry heading accross the (always rough) Irish Sea, this will be a far better test than kevin will ever do 

And finally end up in Ireland and at my door, a whole 6 months after I purchased it, and when I get on here to complain, is my watchy will deffo like the post!

The Joys of watch collecting!!!!!!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> A long 72 hours after I purchased my Vostok they finally got round to dispatching it, I expect it winging its way over the Urals now, soon to be over the Cacusus, onto the train they used in Dr.Zhivago by tomorrow and into western europe by Saturday, will probably come through Sweden and end up in some sort of Volvo vehicle, with the driver humming to ABBA on the radio, will then probably enter The Netherlands, where the swedish driver will stay over and have a great night, be shipped to scotland then, will most likely pass Chicos gaffe and he (most likely)will be picking up watch wrappers off his street.
> 
> Will then end up in a delivery basket, (Moonmans delivery has fell under this basket and no one can find it) and onto a ferry heading accross the (always rough) Irish Sea, this will be a far better test than kevin will ever do
> 
> ...


LOL |>:-d I feel your pain brother!! i hope your watch gets to u fast, i'm waiting on a pic of my finished pilot watch just before its shipped on it's perilous journey from china!! the anticipation is killing me!! lol

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A long 72 hours after I purchased my Vostok they finally got round to dispatching it, I expect it winging its way over the Urals now, soon to be over the Cacusus, onto the train they used in Dr.Zhivago by tomorrow and into western europe by Saturday, will probably come through Sweden and end up in some sort of Volvo vehicle, with the driver humming to ABBA on the radio, will then probably enter The Netherlands, where the swedish driver will stay over and have a great night, be shipped to scotland then, will most likely pass Chicos gaffe and he (most likely)will be picking up watch wrappers off his street.
> 
> Will then end up in a delivery basket, (Moonmans delivery has fell under this basket and no one can find it) and onto a ferry heading accross the (always rough) Irish Sea, this will be a far better test than kevin will ever do
> 
> ...


Well 10 days after my Vostok watch was dispatched I was a very happy chappy this afternoon! got a lovely parcel


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well 10 days after my Vostok watch was dispatched I was a very happy chappy this afternoon! got a lovely parcel
> 
> View attachment 1426641


Nice one Shary! looks great!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chronicking said:


> Greetings fellas,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster
> 
> ...


I'm hoping EM get their act together soon.

I subscribed, & chose to start at issue 3 because I knew the first 2 would be available in the shops. I also was told I will have to wait up to 21 days from 12th march. So just as we receive issue 3 those on here that are collecting them from the shops will probably all have issue 4!

I'm not sure if I'm gonna see the collection to the end. If the quality remains as good as the first 2 I will but if the quality declines I'll stop after perhaps a caseful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

Have to just add to the comments of unhappy subscribers that so far (only one delivery in though!) they've been fine for me. Thought I hadn't received email confirmation a week after I'd ordered, sent them a message on Facebook and they replied in a couple of hours saying everything was fine, my subscription was set for despatch from warehouse and they'd resend the confirmation. Received it all the next day.

That said I also don't know how far I'm gonna keep the subscription going. I mean there's no way I want 80 quartz watches anyway, but 80 £10 quartz watches? Definitely not.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm hoping EM get their act together soon.
> 
> I subscribed, & chose to start at issue 3 because I knew the first 2 would be available in the shops. I also was told I will have to wait up to 21 days from 12th march. So just as we receive issue 3 those on here that are collecting them from the shops will probably all have issue 4!
> 
> ...


I've seen a few people with similar complaints on their Facebook page (which can't be good as I've only looked at their Facebook page once). They've either ordered from the online store or signed up for a subscription and been told that their order is currently in a sorting warehouse and will take around 20 days to clear.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I had an email from Eaglemoss, i have agreed not to share it. They are working on delivery issues. Shall we simply say Sold Out . . . .


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I had an email from Eaglemoss, i have agreed not to share it. They are working on delivery issues. Shall we simply say Sold Out . . . .


Come on Stuart spill the gossip. What are EM gonna do anyway send round the hired goons if you do ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chronicking said:


> Greetings fellas,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster
> 
> ...


Greetings chronicking as someone else said to me when I joined, welcome to the mad house !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Eaglemoss did not anticipate the response to this magazine. more than 6000 people have subscribed and probably more than a further 6000 watches, of each isues so far, have been sent to the shops. Eaglemoss are having to manufactor more watches for those who have subscribed and not received their watches.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

All the madder since you joined in watchsmeller  

Welcome chroninking


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> All the madder since you joined in watchsmeller
> 
> Welcome chroninking
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


LOL thanks pep ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Eaglemoss did not anticipate the response to this magazine. more than 6000 people have subscribed and probably more than a further 6000 watches, of each isues so far, have been sent to the shops. Eaglemoss are having to manufactor more watches for those who have subscribed and not received their watches.


Hopefully this means that future issues will be ordered in larger amounts to cover the huge interest


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Eaglemoss did not anticipate the response to this magazine. more than 6000 people have subscribed and probably more than a further 6000 watches, of each isues so far, have been sent to the shops. Eaglemoss are having to manufactor more watches for those who have subscribed and not received their watches.


Yeah, but 4 weeks later after they went out of stock, its looking like they're putting every watch together by hand....

Every single one.

By 1 person.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Went into Easons today and they said itll be a few weeks before they can get my replacement rambo


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Eaglemoss did not anticipate the response to this magazine. more than 6000 people have subscribed and probably more than a further 6000 watches, of each isues so far, have been sent to the shops. Eaglemoss are having to manufactor more watches for those who have subscribed and not received their watches.


They should come out an announce this instead of trying to hide the fact they got it all so completely wrong, letting down subscribers is very very bad business!


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I've yet to see them tell anyone that the watches are sold out. They seem to be giving everyone the same story, that their order has been delayed for 20+ days. You'd think they'd have prioritised their customers rather than sending their remaining issues back out to the shops. Their Facebook page seems to be filled with unhappy customers and legal threats (for a €6 watch, I bet that's a first)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Pressed send by mistake was looking in Watches of Switzerland and was looking at Pannari they also had the one without the crown and looks like the one in the collection minus 3 grand


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using TapatalkI meant crown guard


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Pressed send by mistake was looking in Watches of Switzerland and was looking at Pannari they also had the one without the crown and looks like the one in the collection minus 3 grand
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


As long as you pressed send, and not "buy."


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Personally I'll happily wait for my subscription.
It doesn't bother me that they are running behind.

I'll get them when I get them.

I'm kinda happy for Eaglemoss that they've stumbled on a winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> As long as you pressed send, and not "buy."


almost sweating

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Personally I'll happily wait for my subscription.
> It doesn't bother me that they are running behind.
> 
> I'll get them when I get them.
> ...


I don't think anyone would disagree with you there but they should just let folk know what's happening?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Yeah, but 4 weeks later after they went out of stock, its looking like they're putting every watch together by hand....
> 
> Every single one.
> 
> By 1 person.


PMSL!!!! Sorry Moooman I'm not laughing at you predicament just the mental image of a single solitary Chinese bloke in some grimey sweatshop with an AK47 pointing at his back furiously trying to get your order together ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> PMSL!!!! Sorry Moooman I'm not laughing at you predicament just the mental image of a single solitary Chinese bloke in some grimey sweatshop with an AK47 pointing at his back furiously trying to get your order together ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they have went digital its now AK74


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Should we put a embargo on Russian watches because William Hague says so I dont thinkso


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I just got an email from Zenitar (My Vostok vendor) and they said they, only dispatch every 4 days, which is fair, they say 16th 20th and 24th of March etc, a heads up for anyone considering getting a Vostok from them


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

My Lufty on its new strap is getting a lot of love on the WRUW thread lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> My Lufty on its new strap is getting a lot of love on the WRUW thread lol


I should get my natos by saturday


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> My Lufty on its new strap is getting a lot of love on the WRUW thread lol


Do you have a link to the posts blanchy?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Very modified lufty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Kevinw said:


> Very modified lufty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use to black out the case?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Very modified lufty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> What did you use to black out the case?


I didn't, it's a completely different case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What did you do then, just take an existing black case and chapter ring and put in the lufty dial and hands?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't understand it, blanchy posted his lufty on the WRUW thread, and it really stands up to all the beauties in the thread! A watch bought for less than a tenner? 

I love the Lufty and I'm going to try get another one


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been wearing it for a few days myself. I still don't like the strap though. I'll see how I like the NATOs before I order any more straps. Maybe I'll go mental and get an orange leather one ...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

I was just playing around, almost all these quartz watches movements are the same shape, so I used the case and spacer from the black watch to fit the luftys face in.
Personally I think it looks great, but I didn't have a crown that would work.
Here's the two back together as they should be










Lufty will be getting a new strap as the standard one is just to tight.

Meanwhile in Rambo land










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> PMSL!!!! Sorry Moooman I'm not laughing at you predicament just the mental image of a single solitary Chinese bloke in some grimey sweatshop with an AK47 pointing at his back furiously trying to get your order together ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao! That made me literally laugh out loud!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

3rd April for the russian watch


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 3rd April for the russian watch


Is that for subscribers or off the shelf?


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Meanwhile in Rambo land
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks ace - Where did you get the NATO strap from please - link ?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> Is that for subscribers or off the shelf?


Off the shelf. Should be out a day or two earlier than that though. They're usually almost sold out when I go into my book shop on a Wednesday.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Off the shelf

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My taptalk is not taping

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Off the shelf. Should be out a day or two earlier than that though. They're usually almost sold out when I go into my book shop on a Wednesday.


Well if all issues are going to be a week early on the original schedule it could be out on the 28th March 😃


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well if all issues are going to be a week early on the original schedule it could be out on the 28th March 


I'm hoping it ends up that way. I can't wait for the Panerai copy.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I'm hoping it ends up that way. I can't wait for the Panerai copy.


I'm really liking the French navy watch, not keen on the cheapy looking strap tho


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

A nice black leather strap would be ok

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm really liking the French navy watch, not keen on the cheapy looking strap tho


Yeah, not a fan of their straps at all, especially their nylon straps. They feel rough against the skin and smell a bit like bleach (well, mine does anyway). They're the main reason I won't be getting more of the watches in the collection. I'd end up with a load of straps that cost more than the watches they're on.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, not a fan of their straps at all, especially their nylon straps. They feel rough against the skin and smell a bit like bleach (well, mine does anyway). They're the main reason I won't be getting more of the watches in the collection. I'd end up with a load of straps that cost more than the watches they're on.


That's why the natos are good

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Meanwhile in Rambo land
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rambo looks good on that strap I think ill try get a strap with black hardware for mine or maybe for the one that I won off you when it arrives


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, not a fan of their straps at all, especially their nylon straps. They feel rough against the skin and smell a bit like bleach (well, mine does anyway). They're the main reason I won't be getting more of the watches in the collection. I'd end up with a load of straps that cost more than the watches they're on.


You can get some deals on nato straps if you buy a few together


----------



## Roblister (Oct 2, 2012)

My subscription starting issue 2 hasn't arrived yet. Getting sick of waiting. I did get a second issue 1 when I saw it as a spare and I have an issue 2 I picked up locally.

Does anyone know what battery is used in these watches. Have they all got the same movement and same battery so far. I generally keep them in a stopped state in the boxes by puling the crown out as they were when I got them. But would like to get a few batteries in stock.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Is my watch might know the battery size

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Roblister said:


> My subscription starting issue 2 hasn't arrived yet. Getting sick of waiting. I did get a second issue 1 when I saw it as a spare and I have an issue 2 I picked up locally.
> 
> Does anyone know what battery is used in these watches. Have they all got the same movement and same battery so far. I generally keep them in a stopped state in the boxes by puling the crown out as they were when I got them. But would like to get a few batteries in stock.


If you go back a few pages in this thread, you'll find out all about the batteries Rob


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Is my watch might know the battery size
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Where is our aul pal???


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Batteries are 377, AG4, SR626SW, LR626

All the same battery just different codes, 1.55v


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where is our aul pal???


no idea

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Roblister said:


> My subscription starting issue 2 hasn't arrived yet. Getting sick of waiting. I did get a second issue 1 when I saw it as a spare and I have an issue 2 I picked up locally.
> 
> Does anyone know what battery is used in these watches. Have they all got the same movement and same battery so far. I generally keep them in a stopped state in the boxes by puling the crown out as they were when I got them. But would like to get a few batteries in stock.


Its a 377 type battery.

Your not the only person left waiting their Facebook page is full of people giving out. At least with so many subscribers it should mean that the quality of future watches should be good and the collection should keep going strong


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

blanchy said:


> You can get some deals on nato straps if you buy a few together


I ordered two for the Infantry watch to try them out. They should be here by next week. I probably won't be picking up any more until issue 5, and I'll cherry pick from there. Can't complain about anything else though as of yet. I'm liking the watches so far


----------



## Roblister (Oct 2, 2012)

pepperami said:


> If you go back a few pages in this thread, you'll find out all about the batteries Rob


Thank's pepperami I would have seen it eventually. I am plowing my way through the thread and only up to page 146. It is a LONG thread and I dont want to miss anything.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

jonmac73 said:


> Looks ace - Where did you get the NATO strap from please - link ?


Yeah, got it here

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171226250917

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> PMSL!!!! Sorry Moooman I'm not laughing at you predicament just the mental image of a single solitary Chinese bloke in some grimey sweatshop with an AK47 pointing at his back furiously trying to get your order together ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"YOU WILL COMPLETE THE ORDER NOW"

"BUT MY HANDS, THEY'RE SHAKING TOO MUCH"

"EVER TRY TO CONSTRUCT A WATCH WITHOUT THEM? WANT TO FIND OUT WHAT ITS LIKE!?!?!?"

"N-NO SIR"

*Hurriedly gets back to work*


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Er nothing to see here.....
Move along


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hellooooo ...echo echo echo, 


is early tho


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just received an email from the seller telling me my watch is built and shipped!!! oooh yeah!!

heres the pic he sent, what do you guys think? total price £55









pleeeease get here fast!! lol

chico


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Yeah, got it here
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171226250917
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry link not working - do you have the seller ID ?


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just received an email from the seller telling me my watch is built and shipped!!! oooh yeah!!
> 
> heres the pic he sent, what do you guys think? total price £55
> chico


very nice Chico. Where from out of interest ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

jonmac73 said:


> very nice Chico. Where from out of interest ?


Cheers, I will pm you the link as the wus won't let me post it!!

Chico


----------



## Bolo123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Weren't we supposed to have pics from eaglemoss of the next 6 watches this week?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SANIZIP (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi to everyone and a great thread.:-!Would like to know what the watch on the bottom right with the light brown strap is. Looks intresting.:think:


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

SANIZIP said:


> Hi to everyone and a great thread.:-!Would like to know what the watch on the bottom right with the light brown strap is. Looks intresting.:think:
> View attachment 1427530


I was looking up various watches they said they were going to do in this collection from a list someone posted on here on google images. Pretty certain thats the "Japanese Aviator"







(Like dis)


----------



## SANIZIP (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Mooman|>|>|> will start to look them up now.


Moooman said:


> I was looking up various watches they said they were going to do in this collection from a list someone posted on here on google images. Pretty certain thats the "Japanese Aviator"
> View attachment 1427533
> 
> (Like dis)


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

SANIZIP said:


> Thanks Mooman|>|>|> will start to look them up now.


No prob man. Welcome to this thread, which is mainly a combination of us saying how surprisingly good these watches are, especially for a tenner, and me complaining that , even after 4 weeks, my damned US infantry watch still hasn't come yet....

Btw guys... yep... 4 weeks today... still nothing.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

jonmac73 said:


> sorry link not working - do you have the seller ID ?


Got it from

Kingoflondon1998

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Moooman said:


> No prob man. Welcome to this thread, which is mainly a combination of us saying how surprisingly good these watches are, especially for a tenner, and me complaining that , even after 4 weeks, my damned US infantry watch still hasn't come yet....
> 
> Btw guys... yep... 4 weeks today... still nothing.


4 weeks?! That's unreal. What reason have they given you for it being delayed for so long?

It is a nice watch though. I put it on a grey and orange striped NATO today and it made a huge difference.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

This blooming collection has unleashed my latent watch collector gene! I had seen the advert on TV, paid little notice to it, but then finding myself in London having left my watch in the shower, I nipped in to a newsagents and bought issue 2, just so my wrist wasn't naked all day.

Well, I liked it, I liked it a lot. Lovely clear (big!) watch, comfy (real leather) strap, and all for £6.99, I was hooked!

So, now I have issues 1, 2, and 3, and I ordered a couple of NATO straps yesterday for the fanty and subby, plus another Help For Heroes strap which I intend to put on the CWC G10 I also ordered yesterday, and which arrived this morning, that's great service for you. I lost a couple of auctions for used G10s, and suffered a FGS moment, ordering a brand new one to avoid bidding disappointment.

I'm also hanging my nose over a MM copy, maybe a G£TAT or [email protected] or Arch1ve, but I definitely want one I can swim in, so at least a 10ATM seal.

I've managed to stop myself buying issue 4, the next one for me will be the italian, looks a great watch.

Maybe we should start MWC Anonymous for those who just can't help themselves?????


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've yet to see them tell anyone that the watches are sold out. They seem to be giving everyone the same story, that their order has been delayed for 20+ days. You'd think they'd have prioritised their customers rather than sending their remaining issues back out to the shops. Their Facebook page seems to be filled with unhappy customers and legal threats (for a €6 watch, I bet that's a first)


It's amazing to think this collection is this popular.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe we should start MWC Anonymous for those who just can't help themselves?????[/QUOTE]

I for one think I should join up! I only I tented to cherry pick issues I liked but I've ordered every issue up until 8 and then I will special order them from my newsagent. They've got me hook, line and sinker! The fanty is my new favourite daily wearer too


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm also hanging my nose over a MM copy


Welcome to wus glad your enjoying your watches, just a heads up, discussions about fake or replicas is strictly forbidden on wus, the MM branding is a trademark of panerai.

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> It's amazing to think this collection is this popular.


That it is. It's what got me back into wearing watches after a few years. I had hope they'd do well, but I never thought they'd even get close to selling out every issue.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Welcome to wus glad your enjoying your watches, just a heads up, discussions about fake or replicas is strictly forbidden on wus, the MM branding is a trademark of panerai.
> 
> chico


It's fine to refer to the watch on here as a MM. You just can't refer to it by it's full name or more importantly show a picture of a watch with the words 'Marina Militare' on the dial unless it is actually a genuine Panerai watch.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just received an email from the seller telling me my watch is built and shipped!!! oooh yeah!!
> 
> heres the pic he sent, what do you guys think? total price £55
> 
> ...


That's a stunner Chico. The strap looks serious quality as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Look what the postman's just brought ! Loving it BTW but I might change the strap out for a real leather one once this one starts to show a little wear and tear. Can't fault the watch though it was a pain in the balloon knot to pull out the crown. I had to use a tiny screwdriver in the end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronicking (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys,

I have decided to give EM the benefit of the doubt and will see what comes at the end of the month, I have plenty of time to cancel my sub should they not deliver.

I have been taking a look at the Getat MM watches, can anybody confirm whether they are worth purchasing?

Reading around the web I'm finding a fairly even split of good and bad reviews


----------



## SANIZIP (Mar 12, 2014)

Trying to persuade my wife o| that Nato's are more comfortable than stainless bracelets when at work, she is sporting the Rambo with a leather Nato.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

For those who are still waiting for their issue # 1 to be sent from EM ,

They just posted this as a reply to a post on Facebook within the last hour .....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chronicking said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys,
> 
> I have decided to give EM the benefit of the doubt and will see what comes at the end of the month, I have plenty of time to cancel my sub should they not deliver.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've had a Getat (and posted pics earlier in this thread). If you want a direct Panerai PAM homage they are the best ones to get, they are very nice quality.

I think that if you find any discussion and criticism of Getat it's more likely to be about his slow customer service and replies to messages rather than the quality of his watches which is acknowledged as being good.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> it was a pain in the balloon knot to pull out the crown. I had to use a tiny screwdriver in the end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm lost what does this mean


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

SANIZIP said:


> Trying to persuade my wife o| that Nato's are more comfortable than stainless bracelets when at work, she is sporting the Rambo with a leather Nato.
> View attachment 1427685


I don't think i've seen you before mate, welcome!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Welcome to wus glad your enjoying your watches, just a heads up, discussions about fake or replicas is strictly forbidden on wus, the MM branding is a trademark of panerai.
> 
> chico


I thought these were sweets? 

Big welcome to you *theoldwoman*!


----------



## SANIZIP (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Pepperami. Been lurking for a while and started reading this thread from the beginning to see if i was nuts subscribing to the Military watch collection. Enjoyed this light hearted thread so much that i decided to register and i keep getting drawn to these watches (first 3) the more i look at them. Anyway HI ALL to all who have contributed to this great thread.


pepperami said:


> I don't think i've seen you before mate, welcome!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I'm lost what does this mean


He means you can't get a fingernail under the crown to pull it out - the crown guard gets in the way and stops your finger getting close.
I had to use the end of a stanley knife blade to pull the crown out and push it back after setting the time.
It's no big deal.


----------



## chronicking (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, I've had a Getat (and posted pics earlier in this thread). If you want a direct Panerai PAM homage they are the best ones to get, they are very nice quality.
> 
> I think that if you find any discussion and criticism of Getat it's more likely to be about his slow customer service and replies to messages rather than the quality of his watches which is acknowledged as being good.


Yes, that is what I'm generally finding, Excellent quality but slow service.

The overall opinion is that they are well worth the wait, So I may have to send him a request  .

Thankyou for the advice


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Look what the postman's just brought ! Loving it BTW but I might change the strap out for a real leather one once this one starts to show a little wear and tear. Can't fault the watch though it was a pain in the balloon knot to pull out the crown. I had to use a tiny screwdriver in the end.


Looks like you got the brown strap instead of the tan one. Really needs a tan one to look right, that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm lost what does this mean


I meant that the crown protector gets in the way a bit when your trying to pull the crown out. Not to lower the tone of the thread but a balloon knot is a jokey term for your a***hole which kinda looks like a balloon knot http://img.tapatalk.com/d/

14/03/21/eruzu5u7.jpg

Sorry !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think that if you find any discussion and criticism of Getat it's more likely to be about his slow customer service and replies to messages


And his selective ignorance if you have a problem with the watch. Emails of complaint don't seem to reach him...... but sales ones do. hmmm
That's what puts me off buying from him. Personally, if I wanted an MM I'd buy a Jackson.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Looks like you got the brown strap instead of the tan one. Really needs a tan one to look right, that's what I'm going to do.


Just checked the photos I uploaded Chrono. It does look a bit dark on the photo but it is the tan one I can assure you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just checked the photos I uploaded Chrono. It does look a bit dark on the photo but it is the tan one I can assure you.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, ok. My bad. Agree with you the strap's not genuine leather, but very close.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

SANIZIP, welcome to the forum but the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a stunner Chico. The strap looks serious quality as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, it says it's genuine leather so I hope it is, a lot of buyers have complained about the quality of the parnis straps, but it's not a major problem to switch it to a new one! Still a lot of watch for the money me thinks!!!

Chico


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

They'll be available for delivery 31st of march? Well, at least we have a definite date now. 
But 5 and a half weeks is frankly crap. Even if you had to order in more, shouldn't have taken more than 2 weeks to get them in.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just got my Nato straps 2 for under 6 quid free postage no sweaty wrists now, 2 many wus.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just got my Nato straps 2 for under 6 quid free postage no sweaty wrists now, 2 many wus.


I've bought NATO straps from that seller. They're very comfortable and great value!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just got my Nato straps 2 for under 6 quid free postage no sweaty wrists now, 2 many wus.


Hoya smeagal. You couldn't give us a link to them could you please ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hoya smeagal. You couldn't give us a link to them could you please ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go on nato watch straps scroll down to straps 2.99 has all colours ebay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Go on nato watch straps scroll down to straps 2.99 has all colours ebay


Thanks Smeagal I'll go and have a look now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

speaking to my newsagent today he tells me that he only got 2 issues of the sbs I got the first on tuesday another got the second 4 people came in later looking to get copies .My man says I am good to go for the time being,


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> speaking to my newsagent today he tells me that he only got 2 issues of the sbs I got the first on tuesday another got the second 4 people came in later looking to get copies .My man says I am good to go for the time being,


My newsagents don't put any of their copies out, u gotta ask for it. They get their deliveries at 5am and I normally go in at 9-10 and they get it from the store. My newsagents know exactly what I've come in for, as soon as I walk in someone's off to get my copy lol. I'm good till issue 8 then I gotta order it special and pay 2 issues in advance


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent for a G Shock for work When told the price I was shocked


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Somebody may have already answered this but does anyone know when EM will be posting out the next two watches for subscribers ? Apology in advance to Moooman who must feel that after 4 WEEKS !!!! Has still not received his but what about the rest of us subscribers ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> My newsagents don't put any of their copies out, u gotta ask for it. They get their deliveries at 5am and I normally go in at 9-10 and they get it from the store. My newsagents know exactly what I've come in for, as soon as I walk in someone's off to get my copy lol. I'm good till issue 8 then I gotta order it special and pay 2 issues in advance


I will go on for as long as I can. I keep going on my bay to troll for vintage watches it drives the missus crazy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Somebody may have already answered this but does anyone know when EM will be posting out the next two watches for subscribers ? Apology in advance to Moooman who must feel that after 4 WEEKS !!!! Has still not received his but what about the rest of us subscribers ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They told me they are sending them out the beginning of next week


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Somebody may have already answered this but does anyone know when EM will be posting out the next two watches for subscribers ? Apology in advance to Moooman who must feel that after 4 WEEKS !!!! Has still not received his but what about the rest of us subscribers ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question. EM took payment for issues 4&5 from my account on 14th march - only 1 day after payment for issue 3. Told me I would receive 3 after 21 days so maybe 4&5 ship 3 weeks from 14th?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> They told me they are sending them out the beginning of next week


Next week? That's early. The original release date for 3 was 20th (yesterday )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> They told me they are sending them out the beginning of next week [/
> 
> If that's the case then GREAT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Next week? That's early. The original release date for 3 was 20th (yesterday )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well 2 & 3 have been released a week early so maybe they are doing that for the rest?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well 2 & 3 have been released a week early so maybe they are doing that for the rest?


That would be good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

You can buy a g shock on ebay for 50, Mudman is awesome G for the money



smeagal said:


> Sent for a G Shock for work When told the price I was shocked


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

You reckon there'll be a digital in the collection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bolo123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> You reckon there'll be a digital in the collection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there will be, would love to see a g shock homage 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Bolo123 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Bolo123 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you notice I asked them if they had enough for us all? lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think there will be, would love to see a g shock homage
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


1 or 2 would be ok, but I don't wanna end up with a box of cheap digitals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Did you notice I asked them if they had enough for us all? lol


Let's hope they've realised they need to increase production!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> 1 or 2 would be ok, but I don't wanna end up with a box of cheap digitals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


G shock,/Casio do analogue watches too, something with a rubber or plastic case and strap, would be interesting

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> G shock,/Casio do analogue watches too, something with a rubber or plastic case and strap, would be interesting
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Got to agree with you there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Be nice to see them mix up the styles a little to keep the collection fresh

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My new natos sbs looks light but is jungle green


----------



## chronicking (Mar 20, 2014)

Well guys, I got back home like an hour ago and found a big grey bag upon opening the door.

It contained issues 2 & 3! 

The package must of come sometime after 3pm and was put through my letterbox like regular post.

My faith has temporarily been restored, now to see how they handle issues 4 & 5. I'm fully expecting issue 1 to arrive with them however I'm aware they have no more issue 1 until the 31st.

As others have stated, demand has been overwhelming for them but recent posts by EM on their facebook page say they are aware of supply issues and fixing the problems.

I'd imagine they'd be shipping the binders and chrono watches to subscribers fairly soon too, now they have a general idea of how much supply they will need,
I'm not particularly bothered about the binder as we can easily make/buy much better ones, but I'm interested to see if and how well the chrono functions. 

The watches look great on Nato straps, I find the sbs strap to be okay but the one on the us watch is incredibly itchy.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The nato strap for my Lufty arrived today, much more comfortable than the leather for me.









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chronicking said:


> Well guys, I got back home like an hour ago and found a big grey bag upon opening the door.
> 
> It contained issues 2 & 3!
> 
> ...


Issue 1 may go ebay for £2--- -- as some onlooker might try to do


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The nato strap for my Lufty arrived today, much more comfortable than the leather for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my strap must be the 100 watt bulb in my lamp


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chronicking said:


> I'm not particularly bothered about the binder as we can easily make/buy much better ones, but I'm interested to see if and how well the chrono functions.


I'm functioning really well, thanks.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> You reckon there'll be a digital in the collection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally I don't think there will be.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Issue 1 may go ebay for £2--- -- as some onlooker might try to do


Did you see a Lufty sold on Ebay yesterday for about £32? Shocking.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Car 54 where are you, did you get your Bulova watch I would like one myself,need to keep in with the wife.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did you see a Lufty sold on Ebay yesterday for about £32? Shocking.


no


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did you see a Lufty sold on Ebay yesterday for about £32? Shocking.


That's nothing, people make money where they can.
However, this one takes the prize for me - for really taking the p*ss. Scratched to buggery and claiming it's "patina" and "age." BS, more like. Thankfully it only went for £9. 
That's one ebayer to steer well clear of.
ww2 german luftwaffe wrist watch laco old pilot observer aircrew WWII style | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's nothing, people make money where they can.
> However, this one takes the prize for me - for really taking the p*ss. Scratched to buggery and claiming it's "patina" and "age." BS, more like. Thankfully it only went for £9.
> That's one ebayer to steer well clear of.
> ww2 german luftwaffe wrist watch laco old pilot observer aircrew WWII style | eBay
> ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Therein lies your supply problem. They will sell these watches to absolutely anyone, even total arseholes who think nothing of vandalising a perfectly good watch and then try to flog it on to others for profit.
There should be a limit on how many one person can buy. Maybe then there would be enough for subscribers.
I thank God most of the newsagents won't have them on the shelves (for the great unwashed) beyond either week 3 or definitely week 8.
Meaning only genuine buyers will be able to purchase.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> That's nothing, people make money where they can.
> However, this one takes the prize for me - for really taking the p*ss. Scratched to buggery and claiming it's "patina" and "age." BS, more like. Thankfully it only went for £9.
> That's one ebayer to steer well clear of.
> ww2 german luftwaffe wrist watch laco old pilot observer aircrew WWII style | eBay
> ...


Bl0ody h3ll, what idiot bought that?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did you see a Lufty sold on Ebay yesterday for about £32? Shocking.


It went for £35 + £3.99 p&p. Nearly £40 for a £7 watch.....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Bl0ody h3ll, what idiot bought that?


Even Blanchy's watches are in better condition than that..... lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have at least vintage 8 watches with patina and none of them look that bad


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Told you. Lol



dalliance said:


> For those who are still waiting for their issue # 1 to be sent from EM ,
> 
> They just posted this as a reply to a post on Facebook within the last hour .....


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It went for £35 + £3.99 p&p. Nearly £40 for a £7 watch.....


Flipping eck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi KevinW. Any news about those Italian Divers from Archive?



Kevinw said:


> Got it from
> 
> Kingoflondon1998
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chronicking said:


> Well guys, I got back home like an hour ago and found a big grey bag upon opening the door.
> 
> It contained issues 2 & 3!
> 
> ...


Nice one! Kudos to EM for finally admitting they have a huge hit on their hands


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

To those who are collecting and leaving sealed/as is

Anyone know if the "PULL" stickers are likely to damage the chrome-plating long term? Bearing in mind it's going to be 3yrs before anyone has a complete collection, is the glue on those stickers going to be mess by then, or should we remove and clean the watches now?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So you guys having difficulties with the crown on your Archive watches, doesn't the crown guard flip up and unlock like it does on most other homages?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> So you guys having difficulties with the crown on your Archive watches, doesn't the crown guard flip up and unlock like it does on most other homages?


No, the crown guard is attached with screws. There is a lever you can move so the crown can come out, but the issue is that the crown itself is fairly small and barely sticks out over the edges of the guard.
On other watches (GETAT etc) the crown is bigger.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I can't believe that bashed up lufty! and someone bought it!

Genuine Seiko 5 Automatic Mens NEW Straps 17J Fully Working UK Seller | eBay

I was on ebay earlier, browsing Seiko and came upon the above, vintage 'Seiko 5', if you look at the dial it says 'Japan Made' sure sign that something ain't right about it.

You'll get 'Swiss Made' on Swiss watches and 'Japan' and sometimes MOVT on Seiko's.

Have to be careful on the Bay!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> To those who are collecting and leaving sealed/as is
> 
> Anyone know if the "PULL" stickers are likely to damage the chrome-plating long term? Bearing in mind it's going to be 3yrs before anyone has a complete collection, is the glue on those stickers going to be mess by then, or should we remove and clean the watches now?


I was wondering exactly the same. I've got 3 fantys. One for collection, one to wear and one still sealed.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I can't believe that bashed up lufty! and someone bought it!
> 
> Genuine Seiko 5 Automatic Mens NEW Straps 17J Fully Working UK Seller | eBay
> 
> ...


It may be one of the Indian ones as they also do swiss cheese i mean watches they repaint the face and do all internal work cheaply


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It may be one of the Indian ones as they also do swiss cheese i mean watches they repaint the face and do all internal work cheaply


Maybe but I haven't seen the Mumbai 'seiko' dealers foolish enough to put 'Japan Made' on the dial lol

Seiko 5s were a huge hit in India in the past, I have actually bought a few of them and found them to be bullet proof, you can store away for months, give it a shake and off they go again!

My son is wearing one right now lol, and it looks sweet, I'll put a pic up later, I would highly recommend the mumbai seikos on ebay, great intro to automatics for as little as 25 quid and free postage!

The one I posted earlier may be legit but I wouldn't trust a watch restorer who puts Japan Made on the dial lol


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I ordered two for the Infantry watch to try them out. They should be here by next week. I probably won't be picking up any more until issue 5, and I'll cherry pick from there. Can't complain about anything else though as of yet. I'm liking the watches so far


How will you cherry pick? Shops won't be stocking the magazine after the first few issues...

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roblister (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I was having a moan yesterday about nothing received from Eaglemoss in the post yet, I was waiting for issues 2 and 3. They turned up today complete with the first binder. Must admit the SBS watch does look attractive. Looking forward to the next consignment now. These will be for collecting rather than wearing though I have got an extra issue 1 and issue 2 that I got locally whilst waiting. I hope if something realy special comes along in the collection we might get the chance of ordering a second one to wear. Doubt it but worth hoping.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Peteworrall said:


> How will you cherry pick? Shops won't be stocking the magazine after the first few issues...


Any decent newsagent can get a specific week of any magazine in for you.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

chronicking said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys,
> 
> I have decided to give EM the benefit of the doubt and will see what comes at the end of the month, I have plenty of time to cancel my sub should they not deliver.
> 
> ...


If you can stand the wait (at least a month) they are great. I have four...

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

HOW FRUSTRATING!! I've just looked at my fanty and strangely noticed that when the minute hand is on the hour, the hour hand is just off. That's going to annoy me now forever

EDIT: after writing the above I remembered when setting the time the minute hand had movement when the crown was pulled out. The movement was nearly 10 minutes - the difference between the hour hand being on the hour and just before


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

danmh said:


> HOW FRUSTRATING!! I've just looked at my fanty and strangely noticed that when the minute hand is on the hour, the hour hand is just off. That's going to annoy me now forever
> 
> EDIT: after writing the above I remembered when setting the time the minute hand had movement when the crown was pulled out. The movement was nearly 10 minutes - the difference between the hour hand being on the hour and just before


That's easy fixed my friend.
Pop the back off, set to 12 0,clock.
Remove the crown, lift the face out and very very gently squeeze the hands together with a pair of blunt tweezers.... Being very careful not to scratch the face.
Re assemble and bobs your mothers brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> That's easy fixed my friend.
> Pop the back off, set to 12 0,clock.
> Remove the crown, lift the face out and very very gently squeeze the hands together with a pair of blunt tweezers.... Being very careful not to scratch the face.
> Re assemble and bobs your mothers brother
> ...


Hi kev, thanks very much for that. I'm ok with taking the watch apart, it's just getting the crown in and out, I'm not sure how to do that?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Today I'm wearing my Eaglemoss Luftwaffe Aviator on a black NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

Peteworrall said:


> How will you cherry pick? Shops won't be stocking the magazine after the first few issues...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


A lot of newsagents will continue to stock the magazine. Even average sized newsagents in Ireland have told me they will be carrying the issues.

Well my Luftwaffe developed quite a visible stutter. Pity really. Returned it to where it was purchased (Easons) and they gave me a brand new issue without question. It was never opened or tinkered with and was only worn a few times.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Distracted said:


> A lot of newsagents will continue to stock the magazine. Even average sized newsagents in Ireland have told me they will be carrying the issues.
> 
> Well my Luftwaffe developed quite a visible stutter. Pity really. Returned it to where it was purchased (Easons) and they gave me a brand new issue without question. It was never opened or tinkered with and was only worn a few times.


What's a stutter?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> What's a stutter?


going back on itsself I suppose, good morning all long lay in this morning

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

danmh said:


> Hi kev, thanks very much for that. I'm ok with taking the watch apart, it's just getting the crown in and out, I'm not sure how to do that?


Look very closely at the movement, where the crown enters you'll see a little dimple in the metal of the movement.
Apply pressure here with a jewellers screwdriver and gently pull out the crown. It should just fall away without any resistance.
By apply pressure, I mean gently press the dimple.
If it doesn't just fall away your either pushing in the wrong place or not applying enough pressure.

I'll put pics up later to help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Maybe but I haven't seen the Mumbai 'seiko' dealers foolish enough to put 'Japan Made' on the dial lol
> 
> Seiko 5s were a huge hit in India in the past, I have actually bought a few of them and found them to be bullet proof, you can store away for months, give it a shake and off they go again!
> 
> ...


Sorry took so long to get back to you regarding the Seiko 5 you are correct about Mumbai of course, but other places in India also do it, check the ones who don't put Swiss made back on face and always seem to use f96 movements

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> How will you cherry pick? Shops won't be stocking the magazine after the first few issues...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


I buy them in Easons, who are still stocking a pocket watch magazine at issue 100+. I'm sure they'll have a few issues of it in store after issue 8. If not, and I like the watch enough, I'll either get it ordered in or I'll order it from their online shop myself.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I buy them in Easons, who are still stocking a pocket watch magazine at issue 100+. I'm sure they'll have a few issues of it in store after issue 8. If not, and I like the watch enough, I'll either get it ordered in or I'll order it from their online shop myself.


you are correct major retail stores will keep. Getting copies

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Where is itmy I wonder?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Still waiting for my EM delivery, so while in town I saw the newsagent had 1 SBS issue3 left. "I'll have that" I thought - it'll keep me going till the subscription starts up regularly. 
I take it out the box & the wife promptly says "oo that's nice. I'd wear that" and put it on. 
She's now declared it as hers, so I'm still waiting and I'm ten quid lighter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> She's now declared it as hers, so I'm still waiting and I'm ten quid lighter!


That's a bummer. What's hers is hers, and what's yours is hers.
She can have your manly military watches, but you wouldn't want any of her ladies watches if EM ever brought any out.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's a bummer. What's hers is hers, and what's yours is hers.
> She can have your manly military watches, but you wouldn't want any of her ladies watches if EM ever brought any out.


Very true. If I'm honest now I've seen the SBS in the flesh I think it's a bit too blue for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My wife would not dream of wearing my watches but my daughter would

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Where is itmy I wonder?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Probably taking a day or two off to recover, I think he overdosed on this thread...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Eaglemoss, coming good with the goods!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well isnt it surprising what you can find when you do a little digging on google? ....

I found the manufacturer /shipper of the "Archive" watches in China who sell them at $2.88 ( £1.75 ) a piece ...pity the minimum order is for 500 !!! LOL


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Eaglemoss, coming good with the goods!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got the delivery?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> Well isnt it surprising what you can find when you do a little digging on google? ....
> 
> I found the manufacturer /shipper of the "Archive" watches in China who sell them at $2.88 ( £1.75 ) a piece ...pity the minimum order is for 500 !!! LOL


At least that tells us if he bought 500 they'll be running out soon. 3x polished case- and 3x black case a day, about 3 months' worth, and he started in January.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> You got the delivery?


Oh yes, but just issue 3 and binder.

I imagine issue 4 & 5 will be along soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oh yes, but just issue 3 and binder.
> 
> I imagine issue 4 & 5 will be along soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one 

Let me the first to say I'm anticipating the arrival of the Putin in my newsagent! almost as much as My Vostok from Russia!

Do any of you guys own or know much about HMT pilot watches?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Right for those of you requiring strip down info......










Slide a knife down the side of the strap until you feel the spring bar.
(you are not cutting anything!)
Gently push the spring bar away from the lug and you should be able to pull away the strap



















On the underside of the watch, on the case back you should see a small tang










Using knife edge, slide under the tang and pop the back up and off



















Now you see the movement. Where the crown enters the movement you will see a little dimple










Press gently on that dimple and the crown should fall away










Lift out the plastic insert










And the face will just lift out










Congratulations your watch is in bits!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Well done Kev.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Congratulations your watch is in bits!


When I was a kid I could do that part easily with *any *watch. However, if I wanted it _working_, I had to go out and buy a new one.....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Kevin  I've taken my watch to pieces and sorted the issue with the hands


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oh yes, but just issue 3 and binder.
> 
> I imagine issue 4 & 5 will be along soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long ago did they take payment for issue 3?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

WHSmith offer

WHS are currently doing a purple/green/blue voucher which gives you £5 off when you spend £15 or £20. Valid 1st to 30th April, though they may do this regularly. We got one when we bought a newspaper in store, though ours were for £20 I've seen them for if you spend over £15.

Just thinking, on the weeks the watches are in you could buy two watches for £15 instead of £20.
Food for thought.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Airfixer said:


> How long ago did they take payment for issue 3?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two weeks ago if I remember correctly. I guess issue 3 was part of the original mail out.
I imagine 4 & 5 will come along soon ish....although they haven't taken payment yet.

Anyone else using PayPal as payment method?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm using PayPal, nothing taken out for 4th and 5th watches yet.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This may seem a little two faced 

But as always, the 10 quid Lufty holds it own!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

etic said:


> I'm using PayPal, nothing taken out for 4th and 5th watches yet.


Mine is bank card payment and nothing taken for 4 & 5 from me either yet! strange considering their FB page said they were posting beginning of next week!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Off topic,
Loving Jaragar watches just now.
This beastie cost me a whole £8
If you like big weighty watches, style and quality you can't go wrong.

Realistically they start at £15










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Off topic,
> Loving Jaragar watches just now.
> This beastie cost me a whole £8
> If you like big weighty watches, style and quality you can't go wrong.
> ...


Wow, really like that beauty Kevin. Where did you get it from, the bay? If so do you have a link ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevin is it hard to remove the hands of a watch? There is a watch on ebay with the face and case that I want but the seller says that it doesn't work so im thinking if I could take off the hands I could replace the movement


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Wow, really like that beauty Kevin. Where did you get it from, the bay? If so do you have a link ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it came from the bay.
Seller was a chap from hongkong called Timegiving.

Doesn't seem to be selling jaragars just now, but search for Jaragar on eBay, some stunning chrono's for sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Yeah it came from the bay.
> Seller was a chap from hongkong called Timegiving.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be selling jaragars just now, but search for Jaragar on eBay, some stunning chrono's for sale
> ...


Thanks Kevin. I'm off for a look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

blanchy said:


> Kevin is it hard to remove the hands of a watch? There is a watch on ebay with the face and case that I want but the seller says that it doesn't work so im thinking if I could take off the hands I could replace the movement


Tricky rather than hard.
You'll need a hand removal tool. (not expensive) and you will need to be very careful not to scratch the face or bend the hands.

I'd buy a £2 watch from the bay to practice on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Two weeks ago if I remember correctly. I guess issue 3 was part of the original mail out.
> I imagine 4 & 5 will come along soon ish....although they haven't taken payment yet.
> 
> Anyone else using PayPal as payment method?
> ...


I'm direct debit. They took payment for issue 3 on 13th march, 4&5 on 14th march.

There seems to be lots of inconsistencies. I guess they're not used to dealing with the amount of customers they have suddenly found themselves with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thanks Kevin. I'm off for a look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know if you see anything catches your eye!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Tricky rather than hard.
> You'll need a hand removal tool. (not expensive) and you will need to be very careful not to scratch the face or bend the hands.
> 
> I'd buy a £2 watch from the bay to practice on.
> ...


Thanks I'll definitely look into doing that


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Let me know if you see anything catches your eye!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd never heard of Jaragar before you mentioned them. I've just been on the bay and seen one that instantly caught my eye but I'm in fear of mentioning it in case everyone and his uncle fancies it and I end up in another Archive pizza scenario !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd never heard of Jaragar before you mentioned them. I've just been on the bay and seen one that instantly caught my eye but I'm in fear of mentioning it in case everyone and his uncle fancies it and I end up in another Archive pizza scenario !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well in that case, good luck if your bidding and please show the results.

Jaragar are auto watches, so one or two winds of the crown then it's all wrist action that keeps em going!

Btw most have display backs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd never heard of Jaragar before you mentioned them. I've just been on the bay and seen one that instantly caught my eye but I'm in fear of mentioning it in case everyone and his uncle fancies it and I end up in another Archive pizza scenario !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not saying what I am going for but it is none of the above


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am not saying what I am going for but it is none of the above


LOL cheers smeagal !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL cheers smeagal !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It begins with O


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ive just ordered a hand removal tool off ebay and I have an old watch to practice on 

I need a new watch lol haven't had one since lufty lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

blanchy said:


> Ive just ordered a hand removal tool off ebay and I have an old watch to practice on
> 
> I need a new watch lol haven't had one since lufty lol


Good man!

Once you work out how to do your own repairs you'll save yourself exactly

One metric f*ckton of money!

Changing batteries etc will become easy instead of a mystical jeweller operation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

I cant subscribe (As Much as I would like to) due to money issues... would anyone that's helping out our american friends by picking up extra issues, or someone that's picking up extra issues anyway be up for sending some cherry picked watches to sunny south wales? (I'll pay for postage, of course, and having paypal would be preferable.)


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Hang on, time out everybody! People are talking about issues 4 and 5. I haven't even received my issue 2 yet, and I subscribed on the day the magazine first came out! They've taken payment, but no delivery yet. And they don't seem to be answering my emails now. Hopefully it will be any day now.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi guys, what are everone's thoughts on the "archive" looking watches with the MM on? I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say the name or not


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> Hang on, time out everybody! People are talking about issues 4 and 5. I haven't even received my issue 2 yet, and I subscribed on the day the magazine first came out! They've taken payment, but no delivery yet. And they don't seem to be answering my emails now. Hopefully it will be any day now.


They are having stock issues, maybe pause your subscription and get from retail till everything settles down?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> I cant subscribe (As Much as I would like to) due to money issues... would anyone that's helping out our american friends by picking up extra issues, or someone that's picking up extra issues anyway be up for sending some cherry picked watches to sunny south wales? (I'll pay for postage, of course, and having paypal would be preferable.)


Let me see what I can do Moonman, I'm heading to my newsie as soon as the putin starts appearing and I'll ask if I can get extras of some of the issues, i fear they will only get in exactly what's pre-ordered as they don't seem to have them on the shelf,

I'm in Ireland so I'm not sure if the postage will be more than someone from the UK?

We'll sort something out


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> I cant subscribe (As Much as I would like to) due to money issues... would anyone that's helping out our american friends by picking up extra issues, or someone that's picking up extra issues anyway be up for sending some cherry picked watches to sunny south wales? (I'll pay for postage, of course, and having paypal would be preferable.)


Sorry m8, I've subscribed so I don't have the hassles with traipsing round newsagents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hi guys, what are everone's thoughts on the "archive" looking watches with the MM on? I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say the name or not


link or more on the name please ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hi guys, what are everone's thoughts on the "archive" looking watches with the MM on? I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say the name or not


Those are the ones by GETAT. Good watches by all accounts, but delivery takes a while. While they respond to sales emails, they ignore everything else; that's why I would never buy one.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Those are the ones by GETAT. Good watches by all accounts, but delivery takes a while. While they respond to sales emails, they ignore everything else; that's why I would never buy one.


I found some on ebay from china, cheaper than GETAT I think but I don't know about quality. am I allowed to post ebay links on here?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> I found some on ebay from china, cheaper than GETAT I think but I don't know about quality. am I allowed to post ebay links on here?


Not if they have MM on them, as that's a trademark.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Not if they have MM on them, as that's a trademark.


no MM on this one,  Parnis Black Dial PAM 1950 style manual wind 6497 men watch bow glass M028-E | eBay


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ouch. £60, although it's a mechanical. What would turn me off is that brushed steel case although the upper part is polished - it just looks odd. On the Archive, all of it is highly polished.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

What is tempting is to take a (highly polished) Archive case and put GETAT mechanicals and dial in it.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Ouch. £60, although it's a mechanical. What would turn me off is that brushed steel case although the upper part is polished - it just looks odd. On the Archive, all of it is highly polished.


Do you have an Archive watch? what is the lume like? I bought a black case Archive and the lume on the numbers is almost none existent. I may get the chrome archive, like you say they look much nicer


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Do you have an Archive watch? what is the lume like? I bought a black case Archive and the lume on the numbers is almost none existent. I may get the chrome archive, like you say they look much nicer


Yeh, I've got a chrome Archive. No the lume isn't very good. I've tried it under a torch for 20 minutes but it fades after a minute. Another reason for putting a better dial in.
But then, if I really want to see the time at night, I use my mobile. The watch is great as a daytime dress watch.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

I know some of you guys are new to WUS, so this might be useful/interesting. Check out the "Best Panerai Homage (Part 3)" thread - you'll be drooling if you like the 'archive' style of watch (they're homages to a brand called Panerai). Getat is one of a number of makers of this style of watch. The beauty of Getat is all the customisation options. And the straps are amazing - really thick lovely leather. I've bought 4 over the last couple of years and will buy again from him. Bad comms, but great watches. You just gotta be patient.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=779017

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Ouch. £60, although it's a mechanical. What would turn me off is that brushed steel case although the upper part is polished - it just looks odd. On the Archive, all of it is highly polished.


£60 seems like a fair price to me, that's just about standard for a Parnis homage. It's interesting though that there is no crown guard on that particular model whereas you'd normally expect it to have one.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> £60 seems like a fair price to me, that's just about standard for a Parnis homage. It's interesting though that there is no crown guard on that particular model whereas you'd normally expect it to have one.


The "ouch" was that, for the money, it looks nasty.
The Archive's case is much better, and a mechanical innard is about £23 from Getat. Under 50 quid and you've got a decent looking mechanical homage.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Not quite that easy....
But not a bad idea.
Getats are top notch for the money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not sure it looks "nasty" there are a few on the panerai homage forum on here that have the same case from getat. do a parnis search on ebay, there are lots of different designs from around £60 inc, chronos, plain faces, power reserves etc


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm just saying for sixty quid you could modify the much classier-looking Archive and end up with a mechanical. Not hard to do, Kev.
"Nasty" is an opinion, brushed and polished on the same watch just looks horrible, in my opinion.

But £60 for a mechanical homage is a good deal. You can pay more than that on the high street for cheap quartz with a brand name.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Did not get Oris just beyond my reach


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm just saying for sixty quid you could modify the much classier-looking Archive and end up with a mechanical. Not hard to do, Kev.
> "Nasty" is an opinion, brushed and polished on the same watch just looks horrible, in my opinion.
> 
> But £60 for a mechanical homage is a good deal. You can pay more than that on the high street for cheap quartz with a brand name.


What,s the best way brush a polished watch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

it's just a shame the Archive guys buy it now price is so high for what's basically a cheap(but very nice) chinese copy!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's just a shame the Archive guys buy it now price is so high for what's basically a cheap(but very nice) chinese copy!


Don't go the Buy It Now route. Bid, and set yourself an upper limit. The brown-strap one is the least popular, so you stand more chance getting that one cheap, although it's the same watch all round and the strap really isn't all that.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> What,s the best way brush a polished watch


What are you asking, Smeagal? How to clean the polished one?
I just wipe with a clean cloth. Fingerprints are a pain in the arse with these....


----------



## etic (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't really see the point in modifying the archive with a mechanical movement and decent dial. You'll probably have to buy new hands to fit the movement as well and I dont know whether the crown would fit the 6497 stem, so you might have to buy a new crown too. I'm guessing the quartz movement in it is a lot smaller than the 6497 so you wouldn't have a movement spacer in that fit it either. Dial, hand and movement come to around £45 shipped + the money you've already spent on the watch. Someone posted earlier that they're available for a few pound each wholesale from china, which that combined with the ebay listing saying "stainless steel and alloy case" makes me think its probably chrome plated and not polished stainless.

So say you said you paid £25 for the watch. £45 on the pieces to change it you're at £70 for a watch that could have a chrome plated case and has a plastic strap. £80 from getat from the start and you have this on your choice of decent looking leather:










I think the archive is a nice looking watch for the money but I wouldn't go spending more on upgrading it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

etic said:


>


I agree, THAT is a nice-looking watch. Didn't realise Getat did the full polished cases. Against doing up an Archive, £80 for that is a really good deal.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still one of my favourite watches old but still keeping good time like me.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Don't go the Buy It Now route. Bid, and set yourself an upper limit. The brown-strap one is the least popular, so you stand more chance getting that one cheap, although it's the same watch all round and the strap really isn't all that.


I've got a bid on one finishing tonight so lets see how it goes


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> What are you asking, Smeagal? How to clean the polished one?
> I just wipe with a clean cloth. Fingerprints are a pain in the arse with these....


Sorry I meant to give it the brushed look


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Sorry I meant to give it the brushed look


On the Archive? A brillo pad, I would've thought but never tried it.
Only worry would be what the metal is underneath, and what colour it is.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> On the Archive? A brillo pad, I would've thought but never tried it.
> Only worry would be what the metal is underneath, and what colour it is.


It is a Jimmy Bond all stainless steel so no real damage to be done cheers


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't forget guys we still have the pizza to come, might surprise us all!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Don't forget guys we still have the pizza to come, might surprise us all!


Thats what I am waiting for as the ones going on the bay have been going for ages in vintage section I had never taken them as vintage watches


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

It's in here somewhere but I can't find it!

What tools should be in a basic/mediocre tool/repair kit?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> It's in here somewhere but I can't find it!
> 
> What tools should be in a basic/mediocre tool/repair kit?


Yeah good question danmh, also does anyone know how much we should be looking at paying for a nice complete watch repair kit ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

etic said:


> I don't really see the point in modifying the archive with a mechanical movement and decent dial. You'll probably have to buy new hands to fit the movement as well and I dont know whether the crown would fit the 6497 stem, so you might have to buy a new crown too. I'm guessing the quartz movement in it is a lot smaller than the 6497 so you wouldn't have a movement spacer in that fit it either. Dial, hand and movement come to around £45 shipped + the money you've already spent on the watch. Someone posted earlier that they're available for a few pound each wholesale from china, which that combined with the ebay listing saying "stainless steel and alloy case" makes me think its probably chrome plated and not polished stainless.
> 
> So say you said you paid £25 for the watch. £45 on the pieces to change it you're at £70 for a watch that could have a chrome plated case and has a plastic strap. £80 from getat from the start and you have this on your choice of decent looking leather:
> 
> ...


Exactly. What I meant by fitting a mechanical into a quartz casing.
You need correct spacers, stems,crown etc.
Probably new hands.
Is it worth the hassle?
If anyone thinks a Getat looks rough, I suggest you check out his website.
They are simply breathtaking watches for the money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah good question danmh, also does anyone know how much we should be looking at paying for a nice complete watch repair kit ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A basic toolkit can be had for as little as £4
Check out eBay for kits
As you go along you'll realise which tools you want in a better quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> A basic toolkit can be had for as little as £4
> Check out eBay for kits
> As you go along you'll realise which tools you want in a better quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Kevin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

To much hassle leave alone


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

[QUOT E=smeagal;7563587]To much hassle leave alone[/QUOTE]

What's that?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> To much hassle leave alone


I meant changing the works of the watch


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> If anyone thinks a Getat looks rough, I suggest you check out his website.
> They are simply breathtaking watches for the money


Not saying his are rough. That said, I've spent ages on his website looking for a version of the Archive in polished steel and automatic but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Quick pic of the tools I'm using right now to strip and clean up a Casio diver (one of my favourites!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Not saying his are rough. That said, I've spent ages on his website looking for a version of the Archive in polished steel and automatic but I haven't found it yet.


Ah got you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Not saying his are rough. That said, I've spent ages on his website looking for a version of the Archive in polished steel and automatic but I haven't found it yet.


These Panerai homages tend to traditionally be hand winders with 6497 style movements. That's just how they should be, and why you won't find an automatic one in most places.

As for Getat, mine was polished and a very handsome watch, nice and traditional feeling with the hand wind movement.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I did see Getat does do a few automatics there, mostly in the MM style, but the only Luminor 1950 ones he does are mechanics.
And I'm too lazy to hand wind anything.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Like a ghost town on here tonight lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Without ITMY here, I'm spotting tumbleweed instead.... lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Don't go the Buy It Now route. Bid, and set yourself an upper limit. The brown-strap one is the least popular, so you stand more chance getting that one cheap, although it's the same watch all round and the strap really isn't all that.


Well I got outbid on the brown strap bot I won the black strap version for £19! now I need a good strap for it


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Haha. Maybe we should file a missing persons report lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Without ITMY here, I'm spotting tumbleweed instead.... lol


I actually checked his profile too see it he hadn't been banned


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

we're probably all scrubbing up ready for work tomorrow. lol. i've spent the day decorating the dining room, now i'm off to ebay to check out the bids for the Archive. I'm sure we're still bidding each other up. Did KevinW get anymore info on the group purchase?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> Like a ghost town on here tonight lol


Um, maybe we haven't actually got anything more to talk about until Eaglemoss release some new watches. We've talked about the four released so far, we've talked about PAM homages, we even touched upon biscuits? What on earth can you talk about after all that?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

What are you currently driving?


----------



## Roblister (Oct 2, 2012)

So far I have only opened up my spare Rambo. Do we know if all the movements are going to be identical and just external differences. I know we only have three to go by so far.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Very true. Looking forward to the release if issue four on thurs/fri 😁. Very much looking forward to the tally diver and also the French navy (not keen on the strap) 

Has anyone ever made a homemade piece to store their watches? I intend to collect all 80 and I'm gonna need a lot of watch boxes to display them so I want to make something to carry bulk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Roblister said:


> So far I have only opened up my spare Rambo. Do we know if all the movements are going to be identical and just external differences. I know we only have three to go by so far.


I think Kev opened up the first few during waterproof tests and found the same movements. Chronos should be a different movement of some sort, if they're working ones.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> Very true. Looking forward to the release if issue four on thurs/fri


Could be earlier than that. WHS have had them in every Tuesday morning I've looked, so it'll be either this tuesday or the next one.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> Has anyone ever made a homemade piece to store their watches? I intend to collect all 80 and I'm gonna need a lot of watch boxes to display them so I want to make something to carry bulk


I did think of some sort of rotisserie thing for mine - 10 on a shelf, 8 shelves rotating. Then realised a) I haven't got the skills to make one, and b) I'd need a bigger house....
I'm resorting to storing mine in their boxes until I win the lottery.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Could be earlier than that. WHS have had them in every Tuesday morning I've looked, so it'll be either this tuesday or the next one.


If that's the case I hope the postie delivers 4 & 5 on Tuesday/Wednesday then. I can't wait !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

can anyone suggest a good strap for the Archive watches? I won a black strap but want to change it for tan/brown maybe


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> can anyone suggest a good strap for the Archive watches? I won a black strap but want to change it for tan/brown maybe


Just search 24mm leather strap on ebay.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> can anyone suggest a good strap for the Archive watches? I won a black strap but want to change it for tan/brown maybe


I was looking for a replacement for mine and found some lovely ventilated race watch straps by a seller on the bay. The leather is really thick and excellent quality but they are £14.95 each.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Look what. Happens when m
I go for a bath

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I did think of some sort of rotisserie thing for mine - 10 on a shelf, 8 shelves rotating. Then realised a) I haven't got the skills to make one, and b) I'd need a bigger house....
> I'm resorting to storing mine in their boxes until I win the lottery.


Well I'm kind of thinking that this "new hobby" could quickly get out of hand lol. Ideally I would like all my mwc on display in some sort of corner unit or make my own display case. My dad is a carpenter so he could knock something up for me, just don't really know what it should look like lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well I'm kind of thinking that this "new hobby" could quickly get out of hand lol. Ideally I would like all my mwc on display in some sort of corner unit or make my own display case. My dad is a carpenter so he could knock something up for me, just don't really know what it should look like lol


You will have to open a shopfront

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You will have to open a shopfront
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


New premises way we'll be on the cards haha


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm no David Bailey, so I apologise for the quality, but here are my first three MWC, with my recently purchased NATO straps on the infantry and subby, and my impulse buy CWC G10. The lufty is perfect with its own leather strap, I hope the italian's strap is as good.









The NATO straps here are from Ebay sellers exexsec (Help for Heroes on my CWC G10), and nickb321 (the infantry and subby). I don't have much experience of NATO straps, so compared to the original strap on the G10, these have welded seams and holes, and what looks like stainless steel fittings. They're very comfy, only time will tell if they're robust.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm no David Bailey, so I apologise for the quality, but here are my first three MWC, with my recently purchased NATO straps on the infantry and subby, and my impulse buy CWC G10. The lufty is perfect with its own leather strap, I hope the italian's strap is as good.
> 
> View attachment 1430330
> 
> ...


Can't see the pic ;-(


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I tried out another fossil strap I had on the lufty. Im not sure if I like it but its a very comfortable strap. Opinions?


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I tried out another fossil strap I had on the lufty. Im not sure if I like it but its a very comfortable strap. Opinions?
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-


Truthfully? Ehm.. There's no easy way to put this!  It's not to my taste, but if you decide you like it what's stopping you? 

Also - to bring Jaragar back up... I love the look of this watch. BUT, the colour I like it in is out of stock damnit.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm no David Bailey, so I apologise for the quality, but here are my first three MWC, with my recently purchased NATO straps on the infantry and subby, and my impulse buy CWC G10. The lufty is perfect with its own leather strap, I hope the italian's strap is as good.
> 
> View attachment 1430376
> 
> ...


The NATOs look great, especially the one on the Subby!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Truthfully? Ehm.. There's no easy way to put this!  It's not to my taste, but if you decide you like it what's stopping you?


Haha that's what I was thinking myself


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Haha that's what I was thinking myself


Hehe! blanchy, didn't like to say but it looks brutal on that strap! lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

What do people prefer, natos with the rounded buckles and loops or the square type buckles on their currents straps. Also, silver or black fixings?


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> What do people prefer, natos with the rounded buckles and loops or the square type buckles on their currents straps. Also, silver or black fixings?


I think the ones with the rounded hardware are not NATO straps, they are ZULU straps(?) correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> What do people prefer, natos with the rounded buckles and loops or the square type buckles on their currents straps. Also, silver or black fixings?


To add to the choice danmh  rounded buckles are usually on Zulu straps, I think the buckle colour is dependant on the watch colour?

an interesting explanation of the difference between Zulu and NATO straps at the following link

ZULU Strap vs NATO Strap Difference


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Ahhhhh my bad! Sorry


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hehe! blanchy, didn't like to say but it looks brutal on that strap! lol


Lol yeh it really does ah well itll only take a min to swap it back


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ahhhhh my bad! Sorry


Lol, up to recently I thought ZULUs were the striped NATO's,

Up to a few's weeks ago I didn't know that the original purpose of NATOs/ZULUs was to stop you loosing a watch if a spring bar broke!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol I thought they were just 2 different styles. I realised they were "doubled" strapped for safety if a spring bar were to break


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Another newbie question. 

How do you know what size spring bars are in a strap without taking them out? Is it something to do with strap width? 

I want to get some as spares


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Lol I thought they were just 2 different styles. I realised they were "doubled" strapped for safety if a spring bar were to break


yeah but some zulus are single straps lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

It's all a bit confusing lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> Another newbie question.
> 
> How do you know what size spring bars are in a strap without taking them out? Is it something to do with strap width?
> 
> I want to get some as spares


Yeah, just measure the lug width. A few watches like Seiko divers use specific 'fat' spring bars but generally you're ok with standard ones.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, just measure the lug width. A few watches like Seiko divers use specific 'fat' spring bars but generally you're ok with standard ones.


So the internal measurements from lug to lug is the size spring bars I need to buy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> So the internal measurements from lug to lug is the size spring bars I need to buy?


Yes. The same size as the strap you'd use.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

20mm NATO = 20mm spring bars


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so what I have been calling a nato strap was really a 3 ring Zulu I'm glad I found that out before I went shopping ....(yeah I been away thanks to some ...person taking out my relay station box with their car ...was not best pleased lost phone..t.v..internet.the lot... it was like I was living in the ninety's .. so what's the other strap the one that has the Velcro back an you pop the spring and loop it through then close the Velcro and then wear like a normal one ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome back 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Welcome back
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 lol how do mate . so how's smeagal then ?..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

He is annoying always on my lap but he always keeps me going good to see back. I am on my way to work hear from you later cheers.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> He is annoying always on my lap but he always keeps me going good to see back. I am on my way to work hear from you later cheers.
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 cool I have to go out too in a bit .. so have we decide when we think the putin coming out...I'm hoping thur/fri ..it did last time ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

We will see 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what I have been calling a nato strap was really a 3 ring Zulu I'm glad I found that out before I went shopping ....(yeah I been away thanks to some ...person taking out my relay station box with their car ...was not best pleased lost phone..t.v..internet.the lot... it was like I was living in the ninety's .. so what's the other strap the one that has the Velcro back an you pop the spring and loop it through then close the Velcro and then wear like a normal one ..


Welcome back bud, I thought you'd died


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Welcome back bud, I thought you'd died


 lol thanks mate .nah just my internet that died ... how's your good self today I hope well ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol thanks mate .nah just my internet that died ... how's your good self today I hope well ....


I'm good, day off work today so the missus has lots planned for me, grass cut etc lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm good, day off work today so the missus has lots planned for me, grass cut etc lol


 well I hope it's nice there.. it's lovely and sunny here but freezing ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I hope it's nice there.. it's lovely and sunny here but freezing ...


 I'm still confused with these straps the one I'm wearing has the zulu design but the nato buckle ..???


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm still confused with these straps the one I'm wearing has the zulu design but the nato buckle ..???


Did you read the explanation on the link I put up a couple of pages ago?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you read the explanation on the link I put up a couple of pages ago?


 yeah I took a look but my one does not have the loop on the back ..but everything else is the same as a nato..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I took a look but my one does not have the loop on the back ..but everything else is the same as a nato..


Maybe they were making Zulu's and thought, oh s*"t we don't have any Zulu buckles lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Maybe they were making Zulu's and thought, oh s*"t we don't have any Zulu buckles lol


 lol maybe... I got 5 straps... when I bought a timex weekender...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I got up today and foolishly looked to see if my Vostok Komandirskie arrived, as it standard post I'm kidding myself :-(

Now I'm thinking I'm going to need an amphibian too, these Vostoks are so cool and so cheap!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I got up today and foolishly looked to see if my Vostok Komandirskie arrived, as it standard post I'm kidding myself :-(
> 
> Now I'm thinking I'm going to need an amphibian too, these Vostoks are so cool and so cheap!
> 
> View attachment 1431019


 very nice...what's cheap is it under 50 quid ?...


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

Just received the first 2 issues in the post, knew the quality wouldn't be great but still pretty disappointed tbh, have cancelled my subscription already lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Sometimes under £30 I think. ebay my friend!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> Just received the first 2 issues in the post, knew the quality wouldn't be great but still pretty disappointed tbh, have cancelled my subscription already lol


The magazine isn't great, but if it whet's your appetite for the originals, it's not too bad. What were the main reasons for your disappointment?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> very nice...what's cheap is it under 50 quid ?...


My Komandarskie is 36 euros shipped, that's what £25? and the amphibian is double that, so you could deffo get them for less than 50!








This is the one I have coming, brand new and a mechanical movement, the 
amphibian is an Automatic!

You can't go wrong at those prices?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

pepperami said:


> My Komandarskie is 36 euros shipped, that's what £25? and the amphibian is double that, so you could deffo get them for less than 50!
> 
> View attachment 1431023
> 
> ...


With Mechanical Mechanisms, how long does the watch last before having to wind again?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey stuart . I agree mags very limited.. but I would like to hear why also that you are disappointed and hiya mate.. don't think we have spoke before ben ?...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> My Komandarskie is 36 euros shipped, that's what £25? and the amphibian is double that, so you could deffo get them for less than 50!
> 
> View attachment 1431023
> 
> ...


 two words come to mind.... WANT NOW..lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

All of the Vostoks' I've seen are amazing. My wife still doesn't know I've subscribed to the magazine, but is going to get me the Archive as an Anniversary present . . . I'm hoping it won't be my last . . .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> With Mechanical Mechanisms, how long does the watch last before having to wind again?


They claim 36 hours?


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

They're just lacking the quality feel and look, I personally don't ever see myself wearing them and I'd rather have one £200 watch a year that I love than a box full of these


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Morning all.

Well I am officially on
Holiday! Flying to Miami on Wednesday.

So apart from packing, I have to decide which watches I'm taking!
So I'm thinking the Subby....definitely..... It's going swimming in the sea.
;-)

My Casio dive watch is off to the jewellers so i won't see that for another 3 weeks.

Think I'll leave lufty at home, as it's a big watch and far to easy to scratch.

Would love to take the Putin or the pizza, but they aren't here yet and it looks like I'll miss em anyway!

So I think it'll be my trusty g-shock and the Subby



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> They're just lacking the quality feel and look, I personally don't ever see myself wearing them and I'd rather have one £200 watch a year that I love than a box full of these


Try wearing the lufty for a couple of days, its an awesome watch for the money and a real eye catcher


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> They're just lacking the quality feel and look, I personally don't ever see myself wearing them and I'd rather have one £200 watch a year that I love than a box full of these


 yeah some are better then others .. but I think the concept worked of getting people interested in watch collecting ..a lot of people have gone out and got the real deal .. the Russian watch has stirred up a lot of interest the same can be said for the pizza as well..


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> hey stuart . I agree mags very limited.. but I would like to hear why also that you are disappointed and hiya mate.. don't think we have spoke before ben ?...


Hi mate, no don't think we have, where abouts are you based?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> They're just lacking the quality feel and look, I personally don't ever see myself wearing them and I'd rather have one £200 watch a year that I love than a box full of these


To be honest, I totally agree. If I have £200 in my pocket right now, I wouldn't buy a years worth of these watches. But for £20 a month (Logically in my head anyway) I don't mind paying. I have been wearing the 1940's Luftwaffe for about 4 weeks now and I'm loving it, I've seen this watch go on ebay for nearly £40. The seller is being very frugal with truth and people are falling for it. But, if you want an original, these are stupidly expensive. I think they are a lot more durable than we all initially thought they would be and they are surprisingly wearable. Though, I do agree, sometimes at a long stare, they are ultimately cheap watches. Please stay and keep popping into this thread as KevinW et al will keep on testing the watches and maybe, maybe, there'll be a couple that you may want in the future.


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Try wearing the lufty for a couple of days, its an awesome watch for the money and a real eye catcher


I really can't mate, the dial looks like it's made of card, the hands jiggle a bit when I move the watch and the case looks like that metal look plastic... Not for me I'm afraid which is a shame cos I was looking forward to these


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> Hi mate, no don't think we have, where abouts are you based?


 nice to meet ya.. I live here most of the time lol..thats when people are not running over my relay box..grrr....


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> I really can't mate, the dial looks like it's made of card, the hands jiggle a bit when I move the watch and the case looks like that metal look plastic... Not for me I'm afraid which is a shame cos I was looking forward to these


The hands move before you put the crown in, then they are solid. A number of us had the same complaint. Yes, the dial does look like it's made of card, but at least it's not warped. Lol.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> I really can't mate, the dial looks like it's made of card, the hands jiggle a bit when I move the watch and the case looks like that metal look plastic... Not for me I'm afraid which is a shame cos I was looking forward to these


 just a question have you taken it out of the pack it feels better then it look's I love the fanty it takes the knocks and it's water proof and for 4 quid I thought it can no be better .. lol as a beater watch..


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

BenGmin said:


> I really can't mate, the dial looks like it's made of card, the hands jiggle a bit when I move the watch and the case looks like that metal look plastic... Not for me I'm afraid which is a shame cos I was looking forward to these


They weren't going to be for everyone, but for the money they are decent enough watches and to be honest, above the quality I was expecting.

The hands stop jiggling around once they are set and crown pushed in.

But again, it's a personal thing what you expect from a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> I really can't mate, the dial looks like it's made of card, the hands jiggle a bit when I move the watch and the case looks like that metal look plastic... Not for me I'm afraid which is a shame cos I was looking forward to these


The minute hand jiggles till you push in the crown, I totally know what you mean but I have spent hundreds on single watches and I still love the lufty and honestly believe its going to spiral in price over time.

This collection has opened my eyes to military watches, learning tons, and I'm nicely surprised at how inexpensive some of the vostoks, archives etc are,

Its easy to believe that a big price makes a good watch, this collection has totally changed my view


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> just a question have you taken it out of the pack it feels better then it look's I love the fanty it takes the knocks and it's water proof and for 4 quid I thought it can no be better .. lol as a beater watch..


Yeh I wore the sub for about 15 minutes, sadly wasn't feeling it. Will stick to wearing my g shock as a beater


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

BenGmin said:


> Yeh I wore the sub for about 15 minutes, sadly wasn't feeling it. Will stick to wearing my g shock as a beater












That's my sub sat next to a real sub.
Doesn't look to bad now does it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well I am officially on
> Holiday! Flying to Miami on Wednesday.
> ...


I can't believe you are going to deny the lufty its premier in Miami??


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> I can't believe you are going to deny the lufty its premier in Miami??


Alright, I might then.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

Kevinw said:


> That's my sub sat next to a real sub.
> Doesn't look to bad now does it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really sure what you want me to say?

im just expressing my opinion, no offence intended at all


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> Yeh I wore the sub for about 15 minutes, sadly wasn't feeling it. Will stick to wearing my g shock as a beater


 yeah I had thought the same of the subby but I was slightly disappointed ..but I think I had built it up to much in mind so it could not complete what I thought .but the fanty was not expecting on much and it has been lot more then I thought it would be.. but that's what I like the unknowing of there watches...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

BenGmin said:


> Not really sure what you want me to say?
> 
> im just expressing my opinion, no offence intended at all


Lol, not meaning to provoke, just saying that these aren't to bad.

But like I say it's a personal thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> Not really sure what you want me to say?
> 
> im just expressing my opinion, no offence intended at all


 on this thread you can express your feeling a much as you want ..we listen to all points of view. i think we are just trying to get you to enjoy there watches like we do ..I have taken no offense to your comments... thought they were open and honest. on here thats what we like mate..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> Not really sure what you want me to say?
> 
> im just expressing my opinion, no offence intended at all


hehehe! maybe we seem a little defensive, we all felt the same as you do at one point, just trying to give the collection merit, for more than the collection itself and more about the debates and knowledge gain you'll get form it

Ultimately, anything that gets folks into watches and collecting them is great in my book


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> My Komandarskie is 36 euros shipped, that's what £25? and the amphibian is double that, so you could deffo get them for less than 50!
> 
> View attachment 1431023
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about ordering a Vostok myself. I hadn't heard of them before joining this forum, then again I only started to wear watches again a week before joining this forum, and now there's a list of watches I'd like to own, ha. Who did you pick your one up from?

I wonder how much Irish customs will charge...

Have you been given an estimated delivery time for it?

Sorry for all of the questions, just nosy and curious with a dislike of buying online, lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've been thinking about ordering a Vostok myself. I hadn't heard of them before joining this forum, then again I only started to wear watches again a week before joining this forum, and now there's a list of watches I'd like to own, ha. Who did you pick your one up from?
> 
> I wonder how much Irish customs will charge...
> 
> ...


Well lest see what I can answer

I got it off a vendor called Zenitar, they said they dispatch every 4 days, no estimate of delivery time, is standard international delivery so will take a while as they only dispatched last Thursday (I think).

Regarding customs I'm not sure , it might slip through and if not it will be 20% so 9 euros?

Maybe wait and see how it goes for me and then look at getting one?

Edit, I think there is a lower limit on items that are due duties, I'm pretty hopeful this will be ok, time will tell


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've been thinking about ordering a Vostok myself. I hadn't heard of them before joining this forum, then again I only started to wear watches again a week before joining this forum, and now there's a list of watches I'd like to own, ha. Who did you pick your one up from?
> 
> I wonder how much Irish customs will charge...
> 
> ...


Here are two sellers of Vostok watches who are generally regarded as the "best" commercial sellers; Zenitar and Meranom. 
Of course, you can look around eBay and find better deals though.

Hope I helped.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Here are two sellers of Vostok watches who are generally regarded as the "best" commercial sellers; Zenitar and Meranom.
> Of course, you can look around eBay and find better deals though.
> 
> Hope I helped.


Yes I bought form Zenitar, even if I do get hit with VAT and duties I reckon will still be a good deal  if not it will be a bonus, just wish it would get here lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I bought a Vostok from a seller called Gorelowo11, it took 10 days to arrive and there was no customs fees 

VOSTOK. Commander. Komandirskie. Russian men&apos;s watch. Chistopol tank #439072 | eBay


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! 

I'm not sure what the lower limit is for customs, but I can't imagine it being over €25. My cousin has been stung by customs a few times. He ordered a few Manny Pacquiao t-shirts and ended up paying half the price of the order in customs charges.

I was thinking about ordering from Zenitar. The only negative feedback he seems to have is from people who didn't realise they bought a manual wonder.

I might give it a go. Can't go wrong for under €40 and who knows, maybe it'll sneak through customs...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I bought a Vostok from a seller called Gorelowo11, it took 10 days to arrive and there was no customs fees
> 
> VOSTOK. Commander. Komandirskie. Russian men&apos;s watch. Chistopol tank #439072 | eBay


Are you happy with it? they look awesome


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Will you guys stop it......

I want to order a Vostok now......,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

BenGmin said:


> Not really sure what you want me to say?
> 
> im just expressing my opinion, no offence intended at all


No worries. Sorry if we all seem to be badgering you on this. Lol. I don't think that was meant to be the case. There may be some better quality/looking watches later on in the series. Keep popping back and when they get a testing, you may want to pick up another. Anywho . . Hello and welcome to our little thread.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

They are awesome lol, and if you get away with duties it will buy the putin edition of the mag lol


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

I hope yours arrives soon Pepperami!

Sorry Kevin.. Here are a couple of pictures of my Vostok (used, bought from ebay user asap31) 




All for the rock bottom price of £0.61 (with £9.09 postage of course!). The thing could be new, as it is in such good condition!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Are you happy with it? they look awesome


Yeah, they look even better in real life! I may even go back for a different design


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I liked the subby but it didnt quite live up to my expectation so I sent off for the SOKI. 
Its just arrived and im quite surprised by how good it looks. The second hand sweeps rather than ticks into place. The metal strap is better than expected and being automatic, time will tell if was worth the £1 less than the subby. 
Maybe next i will invest another £12 and get the Baselsport sub, then the Casio mdv106 @ £30 then the wife can get me the Rolex 5513 (I wish). 4 weeks ago I didnt even know these cheap watches existed but now im considering customizing some. Thank Eaglemoss for that alone.
The whole point in most of us getting this collection is to fire our interest and help us build a collection of real/homage watches that actually follow a theme rather than the mish mash we would probably end up with without some sort of guidance. Who else among us will put the eaglemoss on ebay after you have a decent replacement to add in its place. Im sure I will, but not just yet


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yeah, they look even better in real life! I may even go back for a different design


If all goes well with my Komanderskie I will go for the Amphibian, I mean an automatic with a proper rotating bezel for £50!

They look so good too! I'm like the cat who got the cream lol If only I could afford them lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I liked the subby but it didnt quite live up to my expectation so I sent off for the SOKI.
> Its just arrived and im quite surprised by how good it looks. The second hand sweeps rather than ticks into place. The metal strap is better than expected and being automatic,


Any pics?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Any pics?


Not yet but just type soki into ebay. I got the black one (pepsi bezel is availibe too). 
Search the forum for soki too


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Not yet but just type soki into ebay. I got the black one (pepsi bezel is availibe too).
> Search the forum for soki too


Wow, they are some nice looking and VERY inexpensive watches! Might have to buy a couple!

Soki2010 on eBay

Edit: Does the bezel rotate on the Soki? Out of curiosity.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Not yet but just type soki into ebay. I got the black one (pepsi bezel is availibe too).
> Search the forum for soki too


Yes I seen these, chrono posted pics before, when you see the price you think HOW?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Bezel rotates and crown screws down.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Bezel rotates and crown screws down.


That is nothing short of amazing for the price!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Letchy said:


> I hope yours arrives soon Pepperami!
> 
> Sorry Kevin.. Here are a couple of pictures of my Vostok (used, bought from ebay user asap31)
> 
> ...


Oh now that's purdy.

Me likey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Fox Covert said:


> I liked the subby but it didnt quite live up to my expectation so I sent off for the SOKI.
> Its just arrived and im quite surprised by how good it looks. The second hand sweeps rather than ticks into place. The metal strap is better than expected and being automatic, time will tell if was worth the £1 less than the subby.
> Maybe next i will invest another £12 and get the Baselsport sub, then the Casio mdv106 @ £30 then the wife can get me the Rolex 5513 (I wish). 4 weeks ago I didnt even know these cheap watches existed but now im considering customizing some. Thank Eaglemoss for that alone.
> The whole point in most of us getting this collection is to fire our interest and help us build a collection of real/homage watches that actually follow a theme rather than the mish mash we would probably end up with without some sort of guidance. Who else among us will put the eaglemoss on ebay after you have a decent replacement to add in its place. Im sure I will, but not just yet


Fox, I have the Casio MTD 1054 (same as MDV 102)










These are tricky to find, but I absolutely love mine, (it's away getting a new crystal after a wee accident) absolutely stunning to look at and wear.

The MDV106 is, I think,ore or less it's replacement. I'm hoping to pick one up whilst in the U.S.

If you get one you will definitely not be disappointed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The Soki's do represent good value, giving you the full Submariner experience for about 100th of the price of the Rolex.

They are built to a price though, so will have a cheap Chinese movement 
(nothing wrong with that)
And will be slightly fragile.
The movement won't survive a drop from wrist height to (hard) floor
And don't expect to take em swimming.

But they are exceptional value and do offer the sub experience

Enjoy if you get one and please post pics of new watches guys!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I always think of casio being digital but they have some nice analogy watches I think I might give them a closer look..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

What you guys think of this, a Putin/Pizza hybrid lol

Wristwatch USSR Soviet VOSTOK Chistopol KOMANDIRSKIE AU RARE Top Condition | eBay


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> What you guys think of this, a Putin/Pizza hybrid lol
> 
> Wristwatch USSR Soviet VOSTOK Chistopol KOMANDIRSKIE AU RARE Top Condition | eBay


Expensive! But funky!

On another note now, thanks to you lot, I've got a bid in on a komandirskie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Expensive! But funky!
> 
> On another note now, thanks to you lot, I've got a bid in on a komandirskie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go Kev! spending your holiday funds lol, be sure to let us see it if you win!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was looking at some... ice watches what do people think of them as a watch company.. them seem to have shot up the price scale of late..


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> I was looking at some... ice watches what do people think of them as a watch company.. them seem to have shot up the price scale of late..


Wife and daughter both have Ice watches.
Bit expensive getting, but cool non the less

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I dont like the big buttons on that casio but am a fan of some casios. I have the aq-161 cos i need tide times for work. The mdv106 is exactly like the Subby and Soki and i bet more reliable and better build quality. And it has a marlin on the dial ftw


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

If you like the ice watch, but want to be a little different, how about a Briel?
These can be had for as little as a tenner, and yep, this one is mine!

Lovely big face and on a rubber strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Wife and daughter both have Ice watches.
> Bit expensive getting, but cool non the less
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 saw one in a cash convertors this morning I think It was like £29.99 and I thought it look a bit plastic but I'm wondering if I should have had a close look had a lego box case it did not look to bad ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> saw one in a cash convertors this morning I think It was like £29.99 and I thought it look a bit plastic but I'm wondering if I should have had a close look had a lego box case it did not look to bad ...


If it says 5atm its possible its not real

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed........

We're getting close to 3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I was looking at some... ice watches what do people think of them as a watch company.. them seem to have shot up the price scale of late..


Ice watches won't get any love whatsoever on these forums. IMHO they are just for kids and young people that aren't really interested in watches and just want something trendy and fashionable. They've got more in common with toys than serious yet inexpensive dive style watches from the likes of Seiko, Citizen and Orient (*hint* why do you think they come in large Lego boxes) If you're interested in watches then I'd suggest moving along as there really isn't anything of merit or interest from the likes of Toy Watch or Ice Watches...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> If it says 5atm its possible its not real
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 hiya mate I did not look to closely at it ..but if still there tomorrow I might take a look .. with cash convertors they have to check the watch and I fake they say they have to destroy them .. so I would give them some faith that it would be the real deal.. had a nautical from them once and it checked out ok ...but thanks for the heads up ..


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Issues 2 and 3 finally arrived today. I think for the price they're ok. The SBS commando watch is especially nice. It'll look better when I get it on a decent blue nato later. Will try the Luftwaffe watch on a nato later too, or on one of the spare leather straps I have laying about. You've got to remember these are cheap watches designed to give a flavour.

For me, it's as much about the seeing the magazine collection build up in the binders and having something to read in years to come. I know the mag's not great, I think they should at least show some photos of personnel wearing the kind of watch they've copied, but I'm happy for now.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I mean seriously, this?









Or any of these inexpensive divers?









There's absolutely no contest IMHO, the top one is what you'd give to your 18 year old son to go with his Beats By Dre headphones and Air Max trainers and the bottom ones are what you should be looking at for yourself...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ice watches won't get any love whatsoever on these forums. IMHO they are just for kids and young people that aren't really interested in watches and just want something trendy and fashionable. They've got more in common with toys than serious yet inexpensive dive style watches from the likes of Seiko, Citizen and Orient (*hint* why do you think they come in large Lego boxes) If you're interested in watches then I'd suggest moving along as there really isn't anything of merit or interest from the likes of Toy Watch or Ice Watches...


 so at the cheaper end of the market say under a hundred what brands would you reckon on then....


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So there I was surfing the net looking at zulu straps when I stumbled across this .....





Not bad for £99 !

( link to site ---ZULUDIVER "Submariner" Automatic Mechanical Diver's Watch )


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> I mean seriously, this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely. No contest. A WIS wouldn't look at Ice over and above these three. There are lots of great options out there. Go for Ice if you like them, but know what you're buying - they ain't 'serious' watches.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> If you like the ice watch, but want to be a little different, how about a Briel?
> These can be had for as little as a tenner, and yep, this one is mine!
> 
> Lovely big face and on a rubber strap
> ...


nice - like that - where did you get this from please ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sub £100 If you need a basic very cheap watch then -

Casio/Edifice
Rotary
Pulsar

Much Better quality but still inexpensive (and many sub £100 models)

Seiko
Citizen
Orient

Over £200 Entry level Luxury (But still affordable) -

Christopher Ward
Hamilton
Tissot


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Right, it's got new shoes on. Looks better  









Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Morning all.
> Well I am officially on
> Holiday! Flying to Miami on Wednesday


Have a good time in USA.
Your discussions with Archive watch seller - are you still pursuing & if so, where did they get to please ?
Thanks


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Pity about the bezel pearl just off centre


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If you need a basic very cheap watch then -
> 
> Casio/Edifice
> Rotary
> ...


You can pick up an Orient MAKO for less than 100, nice starter diver, but you have to remember shaggy, not all have the funds to purchase these watches but I agree people should aspire to have the ones you posted, just like some aspire to have Rolex, which will always be beyond my reach :-(


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

dalliance said:


> So there I was surfing the net looking at zulu straps when I stumbled across this .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I'd say this was far too much for a supposed 'dive watch' with just 50 meters water resistance! This basically means you can just about get a splash on it when washing your hands, or if you're lucky a bit of very shallow swimming, but anything else will probably ruin it.....

As mentioned in the previous posts, there are far better options for around the £100 mark.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> Definitely. No contest. A WIS wouldn't look at Ice over and above these three. There are lots of great options out there. Go for Ice if you like them, but know what you're buying - they ain't 'serious' watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


lol I would not say I was a wis (I had to look that up.. .It is an acronym for Watch Idiot Savant.) I like watches of all type and price but I'm not crazy about them yet .. lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

€36 delivered is very cheap pepperami maybe ill have a look lol.
As for customs im pretty sure if its marked as a gift and worth less than 45 they dont charge anything

I bought a timex and a zakaz vostok in a deal on ebay last night  he said the vostok doeesnt work so hopefully I can get it working.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

jonmac73 said:


> nice - like that - where did you get this from please ?


eBay!

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/300928928055?nav=SEARCH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Try a Bagelsport if you want the submariner look, a few of us use them for modding because they're cheap (£45) Classical Time UK - Homage Watches - Parnis, Bagelsport, Alpha, Daytona Homage, Submariner Homage, UK Supplier - BAGELSPORT AUTOMATIC 40mm SUBMARINER HOMAGE WATCH

Again, don't expect a lot regarding water resistance though


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

jonmac73 said:


> Have a good time in USA.
> Your discussions with Archive watch seller - are you still pursuing & if so, where did they get to please ?
> Thanks


I need at least 5 people committed to buy at £15 each.
Will be just under three weeks before I can do anything further

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I would not say I was a wis (I had to look that up.. .It is an acronym for Watch Idiot Savant.) I like watches of all type and price but I'm not crazy about them yet .. lol


A WIS is relative thing, If I seen someone in my circles wearing a Mako, Orange monster or a Vostok, I'd consider them a WIS, we don't have a large watch collecting culture in Ireland, retail is non existent :-(


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> I need at least 5 people committed to buy at £15 each.
> Will be just under three weeks before I can do anything further


Good, that gives me 3 weeks to save up. This watch-collecting lark is costing me an arm and a leg and I need to grow a few extra arms to wear em all.
Gonna look like a watch-encrusted octopus by the time I'm done....


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I spend too much time surfing the net !!!

Have now managed to find someone on the bay ( granted they are in Hong Kong ) who does a "sterile" pan face for under a tenner ...they also have a wide selection of MM's under £60.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I would say please share, but my wallet'll hate me for it.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I would say please share, but my wallet'll hate me for it.


ebay id - 
 wangxiaohong522

sorry you did ask !!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

My Subby finally arrived. Looking forward to the next delivery already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope its not a silly question but what is hackabilty? when in reference to a watch?

Answer: Stopping the second hand to sync the watch


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hope its not a silly question but what is hackabilty? when in reference to a watch?


As far as I understand it -

when a watch has the ability to "hack " it means that when you pull out the crown the second hand can stop , so you can set your watch to the second .

good example of this is that the fanty has the hack ability whereas the subby does not .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hope its not a silly question but what is hackabilty? when in reference to a watch?
> 
> Answer: Stopping the second hand to sync the watch


 it's to do with mainly mechanical watches to stop the second hand when the crown so pulled so that when you syn a watch with another one the time match to the second...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I didnt even realise the subby was not meant to hack I thought it was a fault I woud live with lol


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Try a Bagelsport if you want the submariner look, a few of us use them for modding because they're cheap (£45) Classical Time UK - Homage Watches - Parnis, Bagelsport, Alpha, Daytona Homage, Submariner Homage, UK Supplier - BAGELSPORT AUTOMATIC 40mm SUBMARINER HOMAGE WATCH
> 
> Again, don't expect a lot regarding water resistance though


I was looking at buying one of these. A bit more than double the price of a Soki, but much better quality and imo better looking...

Also, I think the nick names for the MWC watches need to be added to the first post hehe. (Fanty? I don't remember seeing the ceremonial name giving for that )

Edit: @Kevin, I'd definitely be interested for that price bud! Again, a great thing you're doing for us all here, thank you!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I didnt even realise the subby was not meant to hack I thought it was a fault I woud live with lol


tell me about it ! lol and then I found out it was me being stoopid !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> I was looking at buying one of these. A bit more than double the price of a Soki, but much better quality and imo better looking...
> 
> Also, I think the nick names for the MWC watches need to be added to the first post hehe. (Fanty? I don't remember seeing the ceremonial name giving for that )
> 
> Edit: @Kevin, I'd definitely be interested for that price bud! Again, a great thing you're doing for us all here, thank you!


 well Rambo funny thing in the movies he wears a ceramic panerai.. ..I like fanty short for u.s infantry watch... better ...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so at the cheaper end of the market say under a hundred what brands would you reckon on then....


invicta 8926 is a nice looking sub homage £65 on amazon









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> invicta 8926 is a nice looking sub homage £65 on amazon
> 
> View attachment 1431323
> 
> ...


 that's nice but some of the Invicta are a little bling bling don't you think...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

and at the weekend I thought ITMY had died along with the MWC thread, and now, both back as strong as ever lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well Rambo funny thing *in the movies he wears a ceramic panerai*.. ..I like fanty short for u.s infantry watch... better ...


Funny that, yesterday I found out Jason Statham wore Panerai's for the Transporter movies.


----------



## doidge0 (Mar 10, 2014)

If anyone is interested in a parnis or bagelsport homage I could get a friend to ask the wholesalers in Guangzhou if anyone is having trouble finding a specific model.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Funny that, yesterday I found out Jason Statham wore Panerai's for the Transporter movies.


yeah I'm noticing what they are wearing more in films and tv as well ..gibbs from ncis has some super cool watches...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> well Rambo funny thing in the movies he wears a ceramic panerai.. ..I like fanty short for u.s infantry watch... better ...


I fink you will find

In Rambo 3 he wore a chronosport
Itself a Subby homage...










Quite a sharp anadigi....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Can I please ask you guys NOT to bid on this watch, I really need to have it, oh and no WIS would ever be seen wearing this beauty!

Mens Rolex GMT Master II White Gold 116769TBR G Color Diamond Watch Collection | eBay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can I please ask you guys NOT to bid on this watch, I really need to have it, oh and no WIS would ever be seen wearing this beauty!
> 
> Mens Rolex GMT Master II White Gold 116769TBR G Color Diamond Watch Collection | eBay


Very tasteful!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I fink you will find
> 
> In Rambo 3 he wore a chronosport
> Itself a Subby homage...
> ...


 well the first and forth movie it was a pan but in two and three it was a Chronosport UDT Sea Quartz so yeah you are right...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I learn something new every day, what's this "hacking" thing all about? I find my mwc very hard to precisely set the time as the minute hand moves when I push the crown back in. How is a watch hacked?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ahem.....

On my wrist right now.

Sadly have to give it back to its owner in a couple of minutes...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I wouldn't call that a Sub homage at all. It has more in common with the Breitling Navitimer Plutons (of which I believe that Chronosport was a licenced twin/homage).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f39/breitling-pluton-academy-intruder-range-brief-history-98.html


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> I wouldn't call that a Sub homage at all. It has more in common with the Breitling Navitimer Plutons (of which I believe that Chronosport was a licenced twin/homage).
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f39/breitling-pluton-academy-intruder-range-brief-history-98.html


I reference the case shape and bezel.

But I see your point, however the sub came out in the 50's and the first digi was 1970....
The breitling shares the case shape to a degree so....

But yes having seen that Breitling I'll go with your comparison

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> that's nice but some of the Invicta are a little bling bling don't you think...


defo some of them are hideous looking but the 8926 looks great imho!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> defo some of them are hideous looking but the 8926 looks great imho!!
> 
> chico


 yeah i was anti Invicta but I'm leaning towards them a little bit now..

p.s this is the one that's tempting me


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought hacking was the ability to stop the second hand of a manual/automatic watch movement during time setting. don't all battery operated watches stop once the crown is pulled?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I thought hacking was the ability to stop the second hand of a manual/automatic watch movement during time setting. don't all battery operated watches stop once the crown is pulled?


 some do some don't.. but you are right it was mainly on mechanical one ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah i was anti Invicta but I'm leaning towards them a little bit now..
> 
> p.s this is the one that's tempting me


I wouldn't touch an invicta with a barge pole, they are supposed to be racked with quality issues


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I wouldn't touch an invicta with a barge pole, they are supposed to be racked with quality issues


that's what I heard too but not so much of late ..if the quality was as sure I would be tempted ....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can I please ask you guys NOT to bid on this watch, I really need to have it, oh and no WIS would ever be seen wearing this beauty!
> 
> Mens Rolex GMT Master II White Gold 116769TBR G Color Diamond Watch Collection | eBay


OMG that's hideous ! Only a sad b*****d with more money than sense would put that on their arm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ahem.....
> 
> On my wrist right now.
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiccccee ! Not that I would ever condone violence or robbery but...........hit him and RUN !!!! ( just kidding ) LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Niiiiiiiccccee ! Not that I would ever condone violence or robbery but...........hit him and RUN !!!! ( just kidding ) LOL
> 
> Lol, I'm not saying its owner is big, but I consider him more of an "it" than a "him"!
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can I please ask you guys NOT to bid on this watch, I really need to have it, oh and no WIS would ever be seen wearing this beauty!
> 
> Mens Rolex GMT Master II White Gold 116769TBR G Color Diamond Watch Collection | eBay


I will just hang on to my Alpha GMT MASTER 11 white dial £68.oo


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Niiiiiiiccccee ! Not that I would ever condone violence or robbery but...........hit him and RUN !!!! ( just kidding ) LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the owner the wife


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will just hang on to my Alpha GMT MASTER 11 white dial £68.oo


 lol just goggle that one ..pretty nice watch...talking bout watches here's my latest conquest....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Ahem.....
> 
> On my wrist right now. Sadly have to give it back to its owner in a couple of minutes...


What? Did he wake up after the first whack?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol just goggle that one ..pretty nice watch...talking bout watches here's my latest conquest....


I take it you like reading Clive cussler the watch is also nice


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol just goggle that one ..pretty nice watch...talking bout watches here's my latest conquest....


I saw that exact one on the bay a week ago. Although it's a Bulova, I didn't bid in case it was a quartz.
(They used to make the Benetton watches in days gone by, and they were defo quartz).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I take it you like reading Clive cussler the watch is also nice


lol yeah love the dirk pitt/numa series..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I saw that exact one on the bay a week ago. Although it's a Bulova, I didn't bid in case it was a quartz.
> (They used to make the Benetton watches in days gone by, and they were defo quartz).


 yeah it's quartz but it just took my fancy..  I have a Benetton one some were it was the colours of Benetton or something..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol just goggle that one ..pretty nice watch...talking bout watches here's my latest conquest....


Have you bought that yet? found it for a steal on the bay! Was £95 - Official Bulova 96A102 - eBay Top Price Promise - Free Gift | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol yeah love the dirk pitt/numa series..


Ready to read the striker


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Have you bought that yet? found it for a steal on the bay! Was £95 - Official Bulova 96A102 - eBay Top Price Promise - Free Gift | eBay


 yeah pick it from f.hinds on Thursday o well I wonder what the free gift was lol...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Ready to read the striker


 not yet.. I pick up all my books from a charity shop then when i finish them I take them back again so they can use them again ...


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Saw this earlier in the thread while catching up.

Classical Time UK - Homage Watches - Parnis, Bagelsport, Alpha, Daytona Homage, Submariner Homage, UK Supplier - BAGELSPORT AUTOMATIC 40mm SUBMARINER HOMAGE WATCH

...is this dive-able?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not yet.. I pick up all my books from a charity shop then when i finish them I take them back again so they can use them again ...


Now you Know why I got the Kobo Tablet plenty free books on android


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Kevin at £15 I'd be interested mate......


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Now you Know why I got the Kobo Tablet plenty free books on android


 yeah they are good for that and the backlight good to theirs one in aldi I said I would get for the niece ..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol just goggle that one ..pretty nice watch...talking bout watches here's my latest conquest....


You a Clive Cussler reader too?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

ITMY, you were asking about that Ice Watch earlier, well forget about that I've found something *much* nicer for you.

Rotary Aquaspeed Dive Watch on rubber strap, down to £45 inc delivery at Amazon.









http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rotary-Anal...8&qid=1395692257&sr=1-6&keywords=rotary+watch

There's a definite touch of the Omega SMP (Seamaster Professional) about this one, and it's water resistant enough for all your swimming needs. It's a good looking watch as well, though I'm not quite sure what that crown at 10 o'clock is for.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Ready to read the striker


Just finished Atlantis Found. Love the Dirk Pitt novels.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> You a Clive Cussler reader too?


 yeah for like ages lol .use to like jack Higgins but he went off the boil ... but all time fav Is terry parachett


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> ITMY, you were asking about that Ice Watch earlier, well forget about that I've found something *much* nicer for you.
> 
> Rotary Aquaspeed Dive Watch on rubber strap, down to £45 inc delivery at Amazon.
> 
> ...


 thanks on my wish list... I think it's for the date maybe ?...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Moooman said:


> Saw this earlier in the thread while catching up.
> 
> Classical Time UK - Homage Watches - Parnis, Bagelsport, Alpha, Daytona Homage, Submariner Homage, UK Supplier - BAGELSPORT AUTOMATIC 40mm SUBMARINER HOMAGE WATCH
> 
> ...is this dive-able?


Nope sorry, Chinese homage watches are never suitable for diving. Even if you just tried taking it swimming there is always a real risk of water getting into them.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Just finished Atlantis Found. Love the Dirk Pitt novels.


 have not read that one yet mate ..but it's now on my list


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Just finished Atlantis Found. Love the Dirk Pitt novels.


Anyone using tablet can get up 10,000books free google eprint-studio.com and download I have read all jack Reacher and Harry Bosch books plus hundreds of other books


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> ITMY, you were asking about that Ice Watch earlier, well forget about that I've found something *much* nicer for you.
> 
> Rotary Aquaspeed Dive Watch on rubber strap, down to £45 inc delivery at Amazon.
> 
> ...


That is nice, I'll have to stop looking at all these watches


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That is nice, I'll have to stop looking at all these watches


I think it is to release pressure after diving 555 will know


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That is nice, I'll have to stop looking at all these watches


tell me about it I'm sort of glad I don't buy online .. I would be so overdraw lol...


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I need at least 5 people committed to buy at £15 each.
> Will be just under three weeks before I can do anything further
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your efforts on this - sounds like it will tie in just after the MWC Italian Diver (pizza ??) is out.
Still think I will be interested in one at that sort of price - as stated elsewhere would prefer if we can work out some way of individual sales even if slightly higher price (<20).
On a different interest forum there are sellers registering on a specific group but forum, they set their acceptable price, then individuals sign-up on the forum thread & make individual paypal (or whatever) transactions. Just a thought .........


----------



## Jasondun (Mar 24, 2014)

Evening all.... usual story been reading for a while and thought I'd join in the convo...

My 1st part of the subscription arrived today issues 2-3 ( paid for 1-5). 

Problem I have is I think my Lufty is a double agent as the "out of stock" Rambo was in the box o|


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> tell me about it I'm sort of glad I don't buy online .. I would be so overdraw lol...


I do but the wife cut my hands off soI have to use my toes

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Jasondun said:


> Evening all.... usual story been reading for a while and thought I'd join in the convo...
> 
> My 1st part of the subscription arrived today issues 2-3 ( paid for 1-5).
> 
> Problem I have is I think my Lufty is a double agent as the "out of stock" Rambo was in the box o|


well hiya mate welcome and all that ..that's new one we ant heard that before but the fanty is the best so far so you ant done to bad


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I do but the wife cut my hands off soI have to use my toes
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 I would have thought by now you would have trained smeagal to do it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Jasondun said:


> Evening all.... usual story been reading for a while and thought I'd join in the convo...
> 
> My 1st part of the subscription arrived today issues 2-3 ( paid for 1-5).
> 
> Problem I have is I think my Lufty is a double agent as the "out of stock" Rambo was in the box o|


Oh my, will not be fun sorting that one out :-( welcome to the madness


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would have thought by now you would have trained smeagal to do it


Smeagal watches me

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> I think it is to release pressure after diving 555 will know


It's a stopwatch button.
http://www.rotarywatches.com/en/the-rotary-collection/aquaspeed-watches/ags00069-w-04


----------



## Jasondun (Mar 24, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well hiya mate welcome and all that ..that's new one we ant heard that before but the fanty is the best so far so you ant done to bad


Thanks :-!



pepperami said:


> Oh my, will not be fun sorting that one out :-( welcome to the madness


Hope not phoned them today and they are posting a new mag out. And will get the Fanty when back in stock, so end up with one extra :-d


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> ITMY, you were asking about that Ice Watch earlier, well forget about that I've found something *much* nicer for you.
> 
> Rotary Aquaspeed Dive Watch on rubber strap, down to £45 inc delivery at Amazon.
> 
> ...


I've got a rotary with a crown at 10 o'clock position. It's used to rotate the bezel on mine. Maybe this is the same?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> I've got a rotary with a crown at 10 o'clock position. It's used to rotate the bezel on mine. Maybe this is the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a stopwatch.
Aquaspeed Gents Black Case Watch - AGS00069/W/04 | Rotary Watches


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've got a rotary with a crown at 10 o'clock position. It's used to rotate the bezel on mine. Maybe this is the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why didn't I think of that I have my rotary the same I was thinking of the seamaster sorry

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've got a rotary with a crown at 10 o'clock position. It's used to rotate the bezel on mine. Maybe this is the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lol could be I have been looking online but it don't say why but make sense...

p,s could be stopwatch as chrono says

Rotary Aquaspeed Gents Black Case WatchProduct code: AGS00069/W/04
Gents black steel watch with black rubber strap, black dial, date window rotating bezel. Sapphirite glass.


Image gallery










Chronograph
Start, Stop and Reset stopwatch functionality.









Lifetime Guarantee







Movements in Rotary watches have a lifetime guarantee.









Quartz 
High accuracy Quartz movement.









Sapphire / Sapphirite Glass
Fitted with superior quality, stronger glass.









Waterproof

its got a chrono on it


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Just looking online at watch repair tool kit and some of it looks cheap n nasty. Has anyone got any tools surplus to requirements they are willing to sell?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> I've got a rotary with a crown at 10 o'clock position. It's used to rotate the bezel on mine. Maybe this is the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing that yours is a Navitimer homage with an internal slide rule bezel? They have a crown at the 10 position for rotating the bezel but I don't think that's what it's doing here, divers Bezels are always usually directly turned and insurrectionary ratcheted.

On a watch like the SMP the crown at 10 is for the Helium Escape Valve but this watch wouldn't have one as you only find them on serious higher end dive watches that can go to substantial depths.

And I don't think it's a date pusher either like you'd find on say an Orient Mako, as they tend to occasionally be found on certain, mechanical movements not really quartz.

So I don't know what this crown could be for. I really hope it isn't a fake crown like you find on some less expensive homages. I have seen a few watches that have buttons that lock and unlock the rotating bezel (like the Ploprof) but again I'm not sure that's the case here. Maybe we might have to send an email to Rotary and ask them what it's for.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Shaggy and ITMY, it *is *a stopwatch button, no maybes. The link below is for that exact watch.
Aquaspeed Gents Black Case Watch - AGS00069/W/04 | Rotary Watches


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Maybe we might have to send an email to Rotary and ask them what it's for.


Yeah mines the one that looks like a Navitimer.

Who's gonna volunteer to buy one so we can find out lol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> cool anyone else got any watches with weird buttons on them lol I enjoyed that ... ; )


Eeesh. I was getting ready to type "IT'S A BLOODY STOPWATCH" in the largest font possible, before anyone emailed Rotary.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Shaggy and ITMY, it *is *a stopwatch button, no maybes. The link below is for that exact watch.
> Aquaspeed Gents Black Case Watch - AGS00069/W/04 | Rotary Watches


 cool anyone else got any watches with weird buttons on them lol I enjoyed that ... ; )


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Eeesh. I was getting ready to type "IT'S A BLOODY STOPWATCH" in the largest font possible, before anyone emailed Rotary.....


where are the stopwatch hands? or does it just take over the second hand? on that link if you look at the photo of the watch in the box, it's totally different, with chrono dials


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> where are the stopwatch hands? or does it just take over the second hand?


Probably the minute hand.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I still have to get a battery into my aqua to keep the warranty going

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> where are the stopwatch hands? or does it just take over the second hand?


 good question I was thinking that ...it is because it states it in the link when you hover over the chrono bit with the mouse .. but how now that is a good question..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> good question I was thinking that ...it is because it states it in the link when you hover over the chrono bit with the mouse .. but how now that is a good question..


I did try hunting for the manual using its model number, but I really don't need to know.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I did try hunting for the manual using its model number, but I really don't need to know.


 I sort of do I'm intrigued now .must know .. :0


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Shaggy and ITMY, it *is *a stopwatch button, no maybes. The link below is for that exact watch.
> Aquaspeed Gents Black Case Watch - AGS00069/W/04 | Rotary Watches


That's definitely not a chronograph button. The watch doesn't have any sub dials for minutes elapsed or a separate running seconds or chrono seconds hand.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I sort of do I'm intrigued now .must know .. :0


Distraction therapy:

Look into my eyes:

.

.

.

.

.









Now, what watch??


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Distraction therapy:
> 
> Look into my eyes:
> 
> ...


 lol they ant no jammy dodgers ..by the way you can get 5 packs for two quid in farmfoods ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Seiko Cookie Monster, sorry I mean Orange Monster.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

according to this seller the crown at 10o'clock is a bezel screw to lock the bezel in place!!

Rotary excellent mans quality Swiss waterproof watch large Aquaspeed rubber band | eBay


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Ready to read the striker


Just read The Storm  good books. Doxa dive watches feature in them.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> according to this seller the crown at 10o'clock is a bezel screw to lock the bezel in place!!
> 
> Rotary excellent mans quality Swiss waterproof watch large Aquaspeed rubber band | eBay


Ah, so the mystery is solved, well done. I did wonder if it could be a crown lock but that's a feature that isn't often seen on affordable watches to good play to Rotary for brining a different feature in.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> according to this seller the crown at 10o'clock is a bezel screw to lock the bezel in place!!
> 
> Rotary excellent mans quality Swiss waterproof watch large Aquaspeed rubber band | eBay


 well for diving a lockable bezel would be important ..they must have put up the wrong info maybe lol let's vote for what we think lol ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

So its a bezel biscuit button, I see a new nick name coming lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ah, so the mystery is solved, well done. I did wonder if it could be a crown lock but that's a feature that isn't often seen on affordable watches to good play to Rotary for brining a different feature in.


 that's why I like rotary they are good watch company ... I don't think I have ever had any problems with them...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well for diving a lockable bezel would be important ..they must have put up the wrong info maybe lol let's vote for what we think lol ...


To be honest I don't really think it's that much of an important feature, if it was we'd see it every other dive watch. If a bezel is well made and ratcheted correctly it shouldn't move by accident anyway. I know the Ploprof has one but that's a serious tool diving watch designed originally for professional divers in the 70s. The Rotary doesn't really need it, I think they just put in on there to ape the case design of the Omega SMP more than anything.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> To be honest I don't really think it's that much of an important feature, if it was we'd see it every other dive watch. If a bezel is well made and ratcheted correctly it shouldn't move by accident anyway. I know the Ploprof has one but that's a serious tool diving watch designed originally for professional divers in the 70s. The Rotary doesn't really need it, I think they just put in on there to ape the case design of the Omega SMP more than anything.


 yeah now your dive equipment's is a lot more advanced since the 70's so it's moved past it I would think now .. but it's some thing different on the case ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Perhaps we could call in ncis😆

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> I know the Ploprof has one


A diver's watch called a Plop? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Perhaps we could call in ncis
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


lol I'm watching that now and wondering what gibbs is wearing ..I can't see it properly....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I'm watching that now and wondering what gibbs is wearing ..I can't see it properly....


a watch

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> A diver's watch called a Plop? lol


 lol it's a looker..

p.s full name omega_seamaster_ploprof_gear_patrol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol it's a looker..


Yes, but "plop" usually only describes one thing - and it ain't a watch. Or a diver.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> A diver's watch called a Plop? lol


Ploprof = Omega Seamaster PLOngeur (diver) PROFessional. It's one of the most iconic dive watches ever. It was designed in collaboration with Jacques Couteau.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to read now Sigma force last book of 8 by James Rollins

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to read now Sigma force last book of 8 by James Rollins
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


good nite mate....


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I hope the strap on the SBS isn't the way all the straps in the EM collection are going to be - or I'm gonna be spending a fortune on NATO straps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol I'm watching that now and wondering what gibbs is wearing ..I can't see it properly....


Ten hut. Often an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, marine.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> Ten hut. Often an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, marine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i like that better then the one he's wearing in series seven the omega_seamaster_ploprof_gear_patrol ...


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I hope the strap on the SBS isn't the way all the straps in the EM collection are going to be - or I'm gonna be spending a fortune on NATO straps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't buy it myself, but it seemed to be the same as the first watch, just in a different colour. From what I've seen, the Komandirskie and the French Seaman use the same type of strap too.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I didn't buy it myself, but it seemed to be the same as the first watch, just in a different colour. From what I've seen, the Komandirskie and the French Seaman use the same type of strap too.


 the fanty strap is 2cm longer....the lufty strap is the best so far


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the fanty strap is 2cm longer....the lufty strap is the best so far


I just wonder if EM will even listen to us that the straps are too short or is it falling on deaf ears? maybe they have no say in what straps the chinese factory puts on them!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I just wonder if EM will even listen to us that the straps are too short or is it falling on deaf ears? maybe they have no say in what straps the chinese factory puts on them!


 could be... the pizza has a nice looking leather strap on it ..


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the fanty strap is 2cm longer....the lufty strap is the best so far


Yeah I found the infantry one fits fine but the SBS is too small

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yeah I found the infantry one fits fine but the SBS is too small
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yeah everyone say's that I wonder why they did that for maybe some one did not read the measurement right lol ...

p.s I think it was adam who said it fitted ok. so you know were to post your unwanted straps to


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

I think we should all contact Eaglemoss with concerns over the strap sizes.

Personally the SBS would be fine if it were say an inch longer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I think we should all contact Eaglemoss with concerns over the strap sizes.
> 
> Personally the SBS would be fine if it were say an inch longer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 could be ..so getting close now a kev so which you taking then mate...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> could be ..so getting close now a kev so which you taking then mate...


I'm thinking the Subby and my g-shock.

I don't have a safe means of carrying my watches, so I recon I'll take just the two, might take my Jaragar for dressy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> could be... the pizza has a nice looking leather strap on it ..


it sure does!!! i had to punch an extra hole in both the leather straps just to get them to fit, and i will be replacing all the nylon ones with nato's! i told the people at yomego about the size and quality issues of the nylon straps but i aint heard back yet.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> it sure does!!! i had to punch an extra hole in both the leather straps just to get them to fit, and i will be replacing all the nylon ones with nato's! i told the people at yomego about the size and quality issues of the nylon straps but i aint heard back yet.
> 
> chico


Perhaps they given out the crappy straps to allow for occasional good leather ones on the likes of the lufty and pizza?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Perhaps they given out the crappy straps to allow for occasional good leather ones on the likes of the lufty and pizza?


 good point because we would swap out the straps on the fanty and the subby and the putin they thought they would save the money for the other leather strap ones. and isn't there some bracelet one's as well later on...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> good point because we would swap out the straps on the fanty and the subby and the putin they thought they would save the money for the other leather strap ones. and isn't there some bracelet one's as well later on...


They probably paying 3p for those crappy nylons straps lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They probably paying 3p for those crappy nylons straps lol


 I must be tight I was thinking a penny lol...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They probably paying 3p for those crappy nylons straps lol


and 50p for rest of the watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> and 50p for rest of the watch


 depending were it's made you ant far of the price mate I have seen mechanical watches for like £2.50 from china ...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Guess what arrived through my door this morning . . . . ? Nothing, because they haven't taken payment yet . . . . . !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Not good Stuart :-(

I think they need to improve the nylon straps or people are going to be turned right off!

EM I hope you're watching, those nylon straps too short and need to be a better quality!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Guess what arrived through my door this morning . . . . ? Nothing, because they haven't taken payment yet . . . . . !


Same here! they are now telling me payment will be taken sometime in the next few days! so what happened to shipping from yesterday? lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Same here! they are now telling me payment will be taken sometime in the next few days! so what happened to shipping from yesterday? lol


They took payment from me for 4&5 on 14th march. I don't think there's much point second guessing them cos they don't appear to be following a system.

They haven't officially stated when issue 4 is released anyway have they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> They took payment from me for 4&5 on 14th march. I don't think there's much point second guessing them cos they don't appear to be following a system.
> 
> They haven't officially stated when issue 4 is released anyway have they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I'm expecting the putin to appear this week sometime but who knows? lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> They took payment from me for 4&5 on 14th march. I don't think there's much point second guessing them cos they don't appear to be following a system.
> 
> They haven't officially stated when issue 4 is released anyway have they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was a "reserve your copy today " leaflet inside issue 3 that had the release dates of issues 4,5,6 and 7 printed on it .

It states 3rd April = Issue 4 
17th April = Issue 5
1st May = Issue 6
15th May = Issue 7 .

Now I am guessing they are still sticking to that ....but dont quote me on that !

edit - please note that these dates were given BEFORE the early release of issues 2 and 3 so they may be incorrect ,


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The lufty and the subby came a week early lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Having just checked their Fbook page this is what I found ---



So frak knows when its going to be ! lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Having just checked their Fbook page this is what I found ---
> 
> 
> 
> So frak knows when its going to be ! lol


I don't think even they know what's going on lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't think even they know what's going on lol


Their customer care policy is seriously lacking. Eagle Moss if you're reading this we want clarification as to the release date of each watch and also what date you are posting for subscribers. It's not too much to ask and personally as a subscriber I would like to know so as to catch the postman and not have to travel into town to the local P.O. Depot to pick them up. So get your act together EM we are after all the people who pay your wages :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im waiting for these two to arrive  Hopefully I can get the Vostok working


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im waiting for these two to arrive  Hopefully I can get the Vostok working
> View attachment 1432213


 nice very what's the symbol at the nine in the one on the right look's familiar...


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not sure that watch is a 25th anniversary edition for a Portuguese military group so it must be something to do with that.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'm not sure that watch is a 25th anniversary edition for a Portuguese military group so it must be something to do with that.


 i'm liking that a lot any way we can get a closer look at the symbol...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nice very what's the symbol at the nine in the one on the right look's familiar...


Could be the old Russian Czar emlam


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> i'm liking that a lot any way we can get a closer look at the symbol...










Thats the closest picture that the seller had. Im really getting into military watches now lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Could be the old Russian Czar emlam


 looks like a cross and a chained bird .. so the shape of the cross is Portuguese and the bird being chained for freedom held so how about the carnation revolution that took place in 1974 maybe ... if the watch s ten year old that is.. so maybe not ..


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh and I found this picture of a genuine Vostok Tankist with the crown at the 2 o'clock position from the late '80s so this is the one that EM are basing the putin on


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks like a cross and a chained bird .. so the shape of the cross is Portuguese and the bird being chained for freedom held so how about the carnation revolution that took place in 1974 maybe ... if the watch s ten year old that is.. so maybe not ..


The Knights Templar and the Ninth legion coming back to haunt us or am I reading to many books


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Does the EM version have a date window? Working????


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks like a cross and a chained bird .. so the shape of the cross is Portuguese and the bird being chained for freedom held so how about the carnation revolution that took place in 1974 maybe ... if the watch s ten year old that is.. so maybe not ..


The seller gave the age as: Retro (1984-1999) so I don't know I'll have to do some research when it arrives


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

danmh said:


> Does the EM version have a date window? Working????


No date window on the EM version


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Does the EM version have a date window? Working????


No date windiow on back page of 3rd issue


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> The seller age the age as: Retro (1984-1999) so I don't know I'll have to do some research when it arrives


well that would fall in if the watch was say from 1998/1999 and it cold be a a.f.m.(armed forces movement) group watch then .. let me know when you find out mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

they could have put EM above six oclock to cover blank space


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I hope the black stra is of a better material than the others what is the lug size


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> they could have put EM above six oclock to cover blank space


 I think they should have put their name under the 12 on all of them..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think they should have put their name under the 12 on all of them..


the tank would blow it away


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I hope the black stra is of a better material than the others what is the lug size


I'd say the strap material will be the same as the other ones.

Genuine Vostoks have 18mm lugs but some people use 20mm natos and cut little notches in the strap to make them fit


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

3000 ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

not gonig for 3000


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> the tank would blow it away


 hey smeagal do you think you will hit the 3000 spot mate...


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal do you think you will hit the 3000 spot mate...


I got it lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

smeagal said:


> they could have put EM above six oclock to cover blank space


I quite agree, the space on the face could do with filling out....
On the sub at least

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> 3000 ;-)


thats how many watches you will end up with


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I got it lol


 you cheated  lol smeagal is always on either side..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal do you think you will hit the 3000 spot mate...


missed again


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

3000!
Wow!
Wonder if we can hit 4000 before the pizza hits the shelf?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

the prize for 3000 is you must wear a EM strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> 3000!
> Wow!
> Wonder if we can hit 4000 before the pizza hits the shelf?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lol probably hit that before we get the putin hehe...


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> 3000!
> Wow!
> Wonder if we can hit 4000 before the pizza hits the shelf?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be surprised at all if we got there.

How many posts does this need to be made a sticky hahaha


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol probably hit that before we get the putin hehe...


Since you are back itmw


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Since you are back itmw


 cheers mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going out to fix my sky dish I may be some time as Oats said 101 years ogo


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going out to fix my sky dish I may be some time as Oats said 101 years ogo


Forget get oats smeagal I'd be more worried about Rod Hull if I were you, be careful lad !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going out to fix my sky dish I may be some time as Oats said 101 years ogo


 wasn't he the one who got eaten.. well it was his own fault for having a name like oats ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> wasn't he the one who got eaten.. well it was his own fault for having a name like oats ...


thats why we have Scotts porrage Oats


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Does anyone know why Artic and antartic are called that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Does anyone know why Artic and antartic are called that


 I'm going to get my nerd on it's to do with the stars I think Arktos or was it meaning great bear in Greek...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Does anyone know why Artic and antartic are called that


no googling


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

well in that case .....I havent a clue why its called the Arctic BUT I do know that Antarctic is called such as its the direct opposite to the Arctic ...as in hero ..anti-hero .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm going to get my nerd on it's to do with the stars I think Arktos or was it meaning great bear in Greek...


Correct ant means no hence antartica


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Correct ant means no hence antartica


 love Greek myology and roman and Norse legends and all that ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> love Greek myology and roman and Norse legends and all that ...


I read it in a Dirk Pitt book about the artic I cant remember the name as most of my books were on the tablet that got broken Artic bears Antartic no bears


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I read it in a Dirk Pitt book about the artic I cant remember the name as most of my books were on the tablet got broken


 lol might be were I got it from then could not remember were I had heard it ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol might be were I got it from then could not remember were I had heard it ..


I got it wrong again its Deecption Point by Dan Brown


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Robert langdon wore a mickey mouse watch !also believe Indiana Jones had one also


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

With not knowing release dates, dubious straps, running out of stock and being "Nah its fine, nobody wanted these anyway" and taking 5 weeks to get more in. I have come to the conclusion this picture is eaglemoss in a nutshell.








How is everyone today?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Moooman said:


> With not knowing release dates, dubious straps, running out of stock and being "Nah its fine, nobody wanted these anyway" and taking 5 weeks to get more in. I have come to the conclusion this picture is eaglemoss in a nutshell.
> View attachment 1432418
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?


thats me in a nutshell


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I got it wrong again its Deecption Point by Dan Brown


 I had a box set of his books what was it about ..was that the one with the ring and it had the secret written on it..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I had a box set of his books what was it about ..was that the one with the ring and it had the secret written on it..


OH Lord of the Rings


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> OH Lord of the Rings


 nah I was thinking of digital fortress ...I must have read it but it but can't remember it deception point will have to look ..

p.s course it was the one about them faking the meteor and then the bloke falls in the hole and all that ..it's been a why since i read that one ...


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nah I was thinking of digital fortress ...I must have read it but it but can't remember it deception point will have to look ..
> 
> p.s course it was the one about them faking the meteor and then the bloke falls in the hole and all that ..it's been a why since i read that one ...


I've only read his Robert Langdon novels. I know there was Masonic ring involved in The Lost Symbol, but I don't remember there being a secret written on it.

And to keep this watch themed, yet still Dan Brown related, I know there are many different types of the watch now, but who made the original Mickey Mouse watch that Dan Brown writes about?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Remember my modified Lufty?

Well I managed to make a crown put of parts, finally got it going.

Here it is.....

Night lufty










I'm going to be honest, I didn't like the original case or strap. 
This is the movement, face and hands set in a new case with a rubberised strap.
Now I think this looks the dogs!
I now need another lufty to get my collection back together!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nah I was thinking of digital fortress ...I must have read it but it but can't remember it deception point will have to look ..


I checked I am sure its D/p cant find the page as it on a old stylus touch screen and its crap


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've only read his Robert Langdon novels. I know there was Masonic ring involved in The Lost Symbol, but I don't remember there being a secret written on it.
> 
> And to keep this watch themed, yet still Dan Brown related, I know there are many different types of the watch now, but who made the original Mickey Mouse watch that Dan Brown writes about?


Was it Timex


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Remember my modified Lufty?
> 
> Well I managed to make a crown put of parts, finally got it going.
> 
> ...


Does look better than chrome


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've only read his Robert Langdon novels. I know there was Masonic ring involved in The Lost Symbol, but I don't remember there being a secret written on it.
> 
> And to keep this watch themed, yet still Dan Brown related, I know there are many different types of the watch now, but who made the original Mickey Mouse watch that Dan Brown writes about?


 it has a web address on it were the digital fortress is located good book if you got the time I would say read it . the watch i thought was bradley like this one ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nah I was thinking of digital fortress ...I must have read it but it but can't remember it deception point will have to look ..
> 
> p.s course it was the one about them faking the meteor and then the bloke falls in the hole and all that ..it's been a why since i read that one ...


thats correct


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Was it Timex


I didn't have a clue, so I did a quick google. It seems a company called Ingersoll made the original ones, then other companies like Bradley, Lorus and Timex came along later.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> thats correct


 yeah that was a not bad book but its been some time since I read that one .. might read it again when I have finish the serpent ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I didn't have a clue, so I did a quick google. It seems a company called Ingersoll made the original ones, then other companies like Bradley, Lorus and Timex came along later.


 could be right It would be the right age for it have a Ingersoll navigator of that time period so ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I didn't have a clue, so I did a quick google. It seems a company called Ingersoll made the original ones, then other companies like Bradley, Lorus and Timex came along later.


Ingersoll have 2 different brands one Yank one Brit not the same company now


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Aha!
Eaglemoss have just taken payment for 4 & 5.
Wonder when they will arrive?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Aha!
> Eaglemoss have just taken payment for 4 & 5.
> Wonder when they will arrive?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Christmas


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kev that looks great


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I didn't have a clue, so I did a quick google. It seems a company called Ingersoll made the original ones, then other companies like Bradley, Lorus and Timex came along later.


 I think they used the Bradley for the film this is the best screen shot I could find..


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Christmas


HAHAHAHA... Yes christmas...

Of 2016


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think they used the Bradley for the film this is the best screen shot I could find..


Can you find Indiana Jones watch


----------



## Staffyman (Mar 11, 2014)

Found this on Facebook Eaglemoss
When are issue 4 and 5 being postedLike · · 19 March at 15:59 near Aberystwyth


Umar Bhutta likes this.











Write a comment...

__
_Eaglemoss Military Hey John, We are starting to dispatch issues 4 & 5 from the beginning of next week so yours should arrive very soon _
_Like · Reply · 20 March at 12:36_

_

Eaglemoss Military replied · 3 Replies

_


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Can you find Indiana Jones watch


 I don't think he worn one .. I can remember something about his dads half hunter pocket watch in a couple of scenes ..

p.s there was a collectors watch tho....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I don't think he worn one .. I can remember something about his dads half hunter pocket watch in a couple of scenes ..
> 
> p.s there was a collectors watch tho....


A skeleton in one of the scenes wears one just googled it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> A skeleton in one of the scenes wears one just googled it


 was it an elgin or a Hamilton I wonder ..the way he gets beat up I don't think one would last long


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> was it an elgin or a Hamilton I wonder ..the way he gets beat up I don't think one would last long


Did his dad wear a Timex made in Dundee With that accent


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Remember my modified Lufty?
> 
> Well I managed to make a crown put of parts, finally got it going.
> 
> ...


keeping on topic .......... loving that - much better than shiny original.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> keeping on topic .......... loving that - much better than shiny original.


Agreed. I'd love to do something like that with my Lufty!

This thread is more like a chat room than about the MWC haha. 
It amazes me how many posts ITMY has... It's more than a years worth in the space of a month for most people, lol.

Oh, and Kevin - if you could post a picture of your Jaragar that'd be nice. If you don't mind of course!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Letchy, your wish is my command....

Although I've since put it on a breitling bracelet (as close as I'm ever going to get)....it's now properly heavy.










I'll stick a pic with the bracelet in a bit.

Oh, here's the back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Agreed. I'd love to do something like that with my Lufty!
> 
> This thread is more like a chat room than about the MWC haha.
> It amazes me how many posts ITMY has... It's more than a years worth in the space of a month for most people, lol.
> ...


Its About peoples tastes in watches MWC icluded Then you go on about Jaragar that gets people getting back to putting input into the forum I have been watching and no one has been on more than ITMY what is happening is we go for hours watching and waiting for input and at least he starts it off


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its About peoples tastes in watches MWC icluded Then you go on about Jaragar that gets people getting back to putting input into the forum I have been watching and no one has been on more than ITMY what is happening is we go for hours watching and waiting for input and at least he starts it off


It wasn't meant as offence, sorry if you or any one else took any. Was just an observation.
Either way, it is refreshing because most forums would penalise you for going even the slightest off topic!

Kevin, that watch looks great. I've got my eye on one of those currently, which I may be buying next week... Hehe.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Remember my modified Lufty?
> 
> Well I managed to make a crown put of parts, finally got it going.
> 
> ...


I want a blufty!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I want a blufty!


I think I will be getting out boot polish not used for 24 years


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

smeagal said:


> Its About peoples tastes in watches MWC icluded Then you go on about Jaragar that gets people getting back to putting input into the forum I have been watching and no one has been on more than ITMY what is happening is we go for hours watching and waiting for input and at least he starts it off


I've said before, this thread is successful because of its varied content. 
There's a lot of people here with valued input, I wouldn't say it was down to one person, not taking away from his input!

I guess what I like is this one particular thread is free from the seriousness and snobbishness of "mainstream" watch collectors, after all we are all in appreciation of £10 watches,
So any one wants to show of their new piece or chat about alternatives....
Fine with me!
Look how many of you discovered Russians and Panninis because of this thread.

Love this thread and all who sail in her!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanpaterson (Mar 12, 2014)

Evening folks... MWC subscriber general watch fan and long time lurker on this thread here. Stumbled across a post that may be interesting to some on piston heads - someone has actually got round to pressure testing the sub homage with interesting results: Military Watch Magazine - PistonHeads scroll 4/5 down the page.. enjoy! Sean


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I've said before, this thread is successful because of its varied content.
> There's a lot of people here with valued input, I wouldn't say it was down to one person, not taking away from his input!
> 
> I guess what I like is this one particular thread is free from the seriousness and snobbishness of "mainstream" watch collectors, after all we are all in appreciation of £10 watches,
> ...


Just go with the flow lads, the thread almost died without itmy at the weekend, and I know aul letchy meant no offence by his post.

As i said previously, theres tons in life to be serious, watch collecting isn't one, if theres no fun in it, why the feck would you bother with it,

I'm surrounded by 'standard operating procedures' and protocols in work (in there now ;-) ) so I be rightly peeved if they creeped into the legendary MWC thread


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

seanpaterson said:


> Evening folks... MWC subscriber general watch fan and long time lurker on this thread here. Stumbled across a post that may be interesting to some on piston heads - someone has actually got round to pressure testing the sub homage with interesting results: Military Watch Magazine - PistonHeads scroll 4/5 down the page.. enjoy! Sean


Hi and welcome!

Thanks for that!
Those results are pretty impressive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I've said before, this thread is successful because of its varied content.
> There's a lot of people here with valued input, I wouldn't say it was down to one person, not taking away from his input!
> 
> I guess what I like is this one particular thread is free from the seriousness and snobbishness of "mainstream" watch collectors, after all we are all in appreciation of £10 watches,
> ...


£9.99 watches you are right no one is more important than the imput itself everyone keep up the good work


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Letchy, your wish is my command....
> 
> Although I've since put it on a breitling bracelet (as close as I'm ever going to get)....it's now properly heavy.


How is the watch in general - seen a couple of reasonable priced ones since being on this forum.
All the sub dials most of them have seem a bit busy to me - would prefer a cleaner look one.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

seanpaterson said:


> Evening folks... MWC subscriber general watch fan and long time lurker on this thread here. Stumbled across a post that may be interesting to some on piston heads - someone has actually got round to pressure testing the sub homage with interesting results: Military Watch Magazine - PistonHeads scroll 4/5 down the page.. enjoy! Sean


LOL - beat me to it - saw that today !!


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

The pressure test done by a user on that forum was indeed very impressive - who would have thought it? 

So - when do thou who have subcribeth think issues 4 & 5 will arrive for us? Seeing as payment was taken today for me as well as Kevin... Thursday/Friday maybe? Or now that the initial release is over and done with; tomorrow? I think that would be too ambitious haha.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

There's going to be nothing more fun than your workmates trying to work out what today's watch you're wearing is. They've got a one in eighty chance of rightness...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> Thanks for that!
> Those results are pretty impressive!
> ...


I am impressed


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am impressed


Aye.

Now to see the results of Kev's swim test when he is out in the states!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

jonmac73 said:


> How is the watch in general - seen a couple of reasonable priced ones since being on this forum.
> All the sub dials most of them have seem a bit busy to me - would prefer a cleaner look one.


They are a very sturdy watch well made, proper heavy case.
They do a few styles, and yes some are busy, but they do some particularly elegant pieces as well, 
This I find pretty eye catching










I'll be looking into picking one of these up when I get back from my hols.

They also do a "Monaco" which is an homage to the Tag Hauer Steve McQueen wore.

I find mine to be robust and keep good time. The standard straps are a bit wanting for the weight of the watch, I replaced mine with a heavy leather strap, and now have it on a bracelet.
It's a bit big for being dressy, it's perfect for when nothing but bling will do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Letchy said:


> The pressure test done by a user on that forum was indeed very impressive - who would have thought it?
> 
> So - when do thou who have subcribeth think issues 4 & 5 will arrive for us? Seeing as payment was taken today for me as well as Kevin... Thursday/Friday maybe? Or now that the initial release is over and done with; tomorrow? I think that would be too ambitious haha.


Friday letchy if I was a betting man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

As promised here's that Jaragar on a breitling bracelet.










Also another watch I haven't shown you guys yet.
My Stauer.
This is my dress watch, a simple skeleton hand winder.
Picked it up a few months back










Stauer also do a watch called a graves, which is absolutely stunning but ridiculously over priced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Friday letchy if I was a betting man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 got a good chance on that .. wonder if any of the other watches will give the fanty run for it's money . I only wish I had snag a few more when I had the chance


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to wear the fanty to work tomorrow I wonder if anyone will notice.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Perhaps they given out the crappy straps to allow for occasional good leather ones on the likes of the lufty and pizza?


looks that way pep, dont understand how the leather ones are decent but the nylon ones are piss poor, the nylon ones are fine if you are wanting to display the collection but if you are wearing them then it has to be a nato, for me anyway! the versions iv got with the grommets are even worse, first time putin on the putin the grommet came clean out and the buckle on the sub came of after a couple of times!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> looks that way pep, dont understand how the leather ones are decent but the nylon ones are piss poor, the nylon ones are fine if you are wanting to display the collection but if you are wearing them then it has to be a nato, for me anyway! the versions iv got with the grommets are even worse, first time putin on the putin the grommet came clean out and the buckle on the sub came of after a couple of times!
> 
> chico


nato for me

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> nato for me
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


its a no-brainer smeagal, especially when you can pick them up for a couple of quid!!

chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got a good chance on that .. wonder if any of the other watches will give the fanty run for it's money . I only wish I had snag a few more when I had the chance


I managed to get my hands on 3 fantys  that's how much I love that watch lol


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi, thought I would sign up as a member after taking an age to read all this thread. What a friendly forum! Not used to this - where I've posted previously on watches (sideline interest) you just get snide remarks if your watch is not in the 4k bracket, and mention MW fortnightly you just get 'crap' thrown back at you. However, this mag/watch fortnightly has got my attention - the Lufty especially so far (have 3 Lufty now, picked up another one in a Spar on my travels yesterday which had been hidden under other partworks - strange, went up to till and got charged £5.99 instead of £6.99? Who's complaining - prob get £30 in a month's time on the Bay!) I have not subscribed but was going to. Rusky one should be (by my reckoning) in shops this Thursday. Issue 5 and the Diver watch... now that looks really good - will get at least 2 (or if WHSmith give out any more spend £x and get £x off coupons I might get 2 or 3!

Edit to add: surprised I was able to have username Nowley. It's a watch maker seller! My oldest watch bought new is a Nowley Chronograph. Yes, it was cheap. Still looks the business nearly 20 years on! And, I have seen plenty of cheap Nowley but never ever one like the one I have. I'll post a pic up sometime. Probably be told it's as common as a Sekonda (my newest chrono, again dirt cheap - £100 would be my limit on any watch).


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> I managed to get my hands on 3 fantys  that's how much I love that watch lol


It's surprising what a difference changing the strap makes to that watch. Put a nato on it, or a leather strap, and it improves it so much better than that olive strap.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

All non leather strap watches l get will be nato

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's surprising what a difference changing the strap makes to that watch. Put a nato on it, or a leather strap, and it improves it so much better than that olive strap.


I've been looking at natos on eBay, Zulus aswell (I didn't realise they were 2 different straps) the original EM strap on my fanty is starting to fray up around the edges so I may get a nato sooner rather than later. I want the watch itself to last forever as straps can be replaced but out of interest how long should you expect the quartz movement in the mwc to last??


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

£12.99 for waterproof watch including nato strap how nice

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> out of interest how long should you expect the quartz movement in the mwc to last??


Early on in this thread Kev said it was a Seiko movement, and someone else said they had the same movement in another watch that's been going 16 years.
I've never had a quartz die on me yet, so I couldn't say.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Early on in this thread Kev said it was a Seiko movement, and someone else said they had the same movement in another watch that's been going 16 years.
> I've never had a quartz die on me yet, so I couldn't say.


Ok, that sounds very promising and quite impressive to say the least!!

Is as seiko movement better quality than a quartz?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> Is as seiko movement better quality than a quartz?


I think what's in these are Seiko quartz movements (quartz=battery, not mechanical). Obviously that's better than a no-name, unknown quartz movement.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Hi, thought I would sign up as a member after taking an age to read all this thread. What a friendly forum! Not used to this - where I've posted previously on watches (sideline interest) you just get snide remarks if your watch is not in the 4k bracket, and mention MW fortnightly you just get 'crap' thrown back at you. However, this mag/watch fortnightly has got my attention - the Lufty especially so far (have 3 Lufty now, picked up another one in a Spar on my travels yesterday which had been hidden under other partworks - strange, went up to till and got charged £5.99 instead of £6.99? Who's complaining - prob get £30 in a month's time on the Bay!) I have not subscribed but was going to. Rusky one should be (by my reckoning) in shops this Thursday. Issue 5 and the Diver watch... now that looks really good - will get at least 2 (or if WHSmith give out any more spend £x and get £x off coupons I might get 2 or 3!
> 
> Edit to add: surprised I was able to have username Nowley. It's a watch maker seller! My oldest watch bought new is a Nowley Chronograph. Yes, it was cheap. Still looks the business nearly 20 years on! And, I have seen plenty of cheap Nowley but never ever one like the one I have. I'll post a pic up sometime. Probably be told it's as common as a Sekonda (my newest chrono, again dirt cheap - £100 would be my limit on any watch).


Hey big up and welcome to you nowley, good to have you here 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think what's in these are Seiko quartz movements (quartz=battery, not mechanical). Obviously that's better than a no-name, unknown quartz movement.


Ok I understand now, is it obvious I'm a newbie? :-( lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> Ok I understand now, is it obvious I'm a newbie? :-( lol


We were all newbies once, so don't feel bad. I still learn new things every day from here. There's no such thing as a silly question on this thread.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Hi, thought I would sign up as a member after taking an age to read all this thread. What a friendly forum! Not used to this - where I've posted previously on watches (sideline interest) you just get snide remarks if your watch is not in the 4k bracket, and mention MW fortnightly you just get 'crap' thrown back at you. However, this mag/watch fortnightly has got my attention - the Lufty especially so far (have 3 Lufty now, picked up another one in a Spar on my travels yesterday which had been hidden under other partworks - strange, went up to till and got charged £5.99 instead of £6.99? Who's complaining - prob get £30 in a month's time on the Bay!) I have not subscribed but was going to. Rusky one should be (by my reckoning) in shops this Thursday. Issue 5 and the Diver watch... now that looks really good - will get at least 2 (or if WHSmith give out any more spend £x and get £x off coupons I might get 2 or 3!
> 
> Edit to add: surprised I was able to have username Nowley. It's a watch maker seller! My oldest watch bought new is a Nowley Chronograph. Yes, it was cheap. Still looks the business nearly 20 years on! And, I have seen plenty of cheap Nowley but never ever one like the one I have. I'll post a pic up sometime. Probably be told it's as common as a Sekonda (my newest chrono, again dirt cheap - £100 would be my limit on any watch).


Welcome Nowley come and join the madhouse. Expect to spend a lot on watches you had never previously heard of and a long time typing. But you will never find a more friendly bunch, have fun ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The chap that did the pressure test referred to the movement as Seiko Epson AL55A. here are links (to PDFs) for the spec sheet and operating manual

Hope no-one objects to posting these links

Should point out that he was testing the Subby, which apparently does not hack, so don't know if it the same movement in the Fanty which does hack


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a heads up have found someone on ebay who sells Nato straps @ £2.25 for 20 mm , they have various colours for sale , if you want a link to the seller let me know here and I will P.M you the link .

Dall


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Well chaps I'm signing out.....
Next time you'll here from me, I'll be on Florida time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Well chaps I'm signing out.....
> Next time you'll here from me, I'll be on Florida time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a nice time!! We expect subby "selfies" in the Florida sun on your return. Haha


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Have a nice time!! We expect subby "selfies" in the Florida sun on your return. Haha


I will get Glasgow sunshine no hols just yet hope you have a good time

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Enjoy Kev, looking forward to the pics, be sure to get some nice scenery in the backround, when you on the beach ;-)

I was giving some thought to this collection and was wondering what other collections you guys would like to see (we might get some marketing folk on here)?

I'd love to see a dive watch collection, maybe with an indepth, proper magazine! with tons of information about the history, construction and brands of dive watches?

Would even settle for a monthly mag with a watch every 2nd/3rd month with a far better build, quality watch!, that could stand alone as a new diver.

Now that would be a nice addition but maybe not have the uptake that the MWC has but....


----------



## Jasondun (Mar 24, 2014)

For anyone interested here is the dates I was given for direct debit payments it goes on to Feb 2017 but that's just scary.


*Date of Payment*
*Issues*
*Amount*
11/03/2014
4,5
19.98
15/04/2014
6,7
19.98
13/05/2014
8,9
19.98
10/06/2014
10,11
19.98
08/07/2014
12,13
19.98
05/08/2014
14,15
19.98
02/09/2014
16,17
26.97
30/09/2014
18,19
19.98
28/10/2014
20,21
39.97
25/11/2014
22,23
19.98
23/12/2014
24,25
19.98


P.S they took payment for 1-3 on the 12th but it's not in this


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Hi, thought I would sign up as a member after taking an age to read all this thread. What a friendly forum! Not used to this - where I've posted previously on watches (sideline interest) you just get snide remarks if your watch is not in the 4k bracket, and mention MW fortnightly you just get 'crap' thrown back at you. However, this mag/watch fortnightly has got my attention - the Lufty especially so far (have 3 Lufty now, picked up another one in a Spar on my travels yesterday which had been hidden under other partworks - strange, went up to till and got charged £5.99 instead of £6.99? Who's complaining - prob get £30 in a month's time on the Bay!) I have not subscribed but was going to. Rusky one should be (by my reckoning) in shops this Thursday. Issue 5 and the Diver watch... now that looks really good - will get at least 2 (or if WHSmith give out any more spend £x and get £x off coupons I might get 2 or 3!
> 
> Edit to add: surprised I was able to have username Nowley. It's a watch maker seller! My oldest watch bought new is a Nowley Chronograph. Yes, it was cheap. Still looks the business nearly 20 years on! And, I have seen plenty of cheap Nowley but never ever one like the one I have. I'll post a pic up sometime. Probably be told it's as common as a Sekonda (my newest chrono, again dirt cheap - £100 would be my limit on any watch).


 sounds good would love to see a pic and o yes hiya and welcome and all that good stuff


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Enjoy Kev, looking forward to the pics, be sure to get some nice scenery in the backround, when you on the beach ;-)
> 
> I was giving some thought to this collection and was wondering what other collections you guys would like to see (we might get some marketing folk on here)?
> 
> ...


 now that i like the sound of a lot yea a dive watch almost identical would be amazing ;0


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Why 39.97

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Why 39.97
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 lol I was wondering that also and the £27. some thing one as well...


----------



## Jasondun (Mar 24, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Why 39.97
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


They send a display case every 18 issues o|


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I was wondering that also and the £27. some thing one as well...


The 39:97 is 2 issues plus storage box - the other odd amount is 2 issues plus binder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

makes sense now lol ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Jasondun said:


> For anyone interested here is the dates I was given for direct debit payments it goes on to Feb 2017 but that's just scary.
> 
> 
> *Date of Payment*
> ...


hi jason, did you not opt out of the binder and special addition watches when you signed up, seems they are going to automatically take the money every few months if you haven't, you have to click to opt out of these during subscription?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

oops. excuse me1 was beaten to it, but you could get onto them jason and sort it out if you don't want to opt for the specials?


----------



## Jasondun (Mar 24, 2014)

pepperami said:


> hi jason, did you not opt out of the binder and special addition watches when you signed up, seems they are going to automatically take the money every few months if you haven't, you have to click to opt out of these during subscription?


Went with everything at the start as I thought it should be easy enough to change when I decide what to do.

Couldn't find these anywhere in the shops here... North of the island


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Just a heads up have found someone on ebay who sells Nato straps @ £2.25 for 20 mm , they have various colours for sale , if you want a link to the seller let me know here and I will P.M you the link .
> 
> Dall


PM please ......... if you can recommend they are good service and quality. Thanks


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Jasondun said:


> Went with everything at the start as I thought it should be easy enough to change when I decide what to do.
> 
> Couldn't find these anywhere in the shops here... North of the island


Me too. Gonna get the first (& free!) binder and storage case, then decide whether to opt out of those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Jasondun said:


> Went with everything at the start as I thought it should be easy enough to change when I decide what to do.
> 
> Couldn't find these anywhere in the shops here... North of the island


You not near enough to the border to smugggle them accross? hehehe!

I think collectors in the south of Ireland are going to get them easier than the UK, simply because we have to pay a 60% premium for a, what 20% exchange rate between Sterling and the Euro lol

Big welcome to Jay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to read my book now goodnight 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to read my book now goodnight
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Gnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to read my book now goodnight
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


yeah good nite mate


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I just wonder if EM will even listen to us that the straps are too short or is it falling on deaf ears? maybe they have no say in what straps the chinese factory puts on them!


It's because Chinese wrists are smaller on average than English wrists.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just reading some of the comments on that link some one put up for piston heads talking about mwc watches and I'm glad I pick this one ..what a bunch of elitist tools they are on it . they started to rip the guy a part for putting up the thread... then when they started to show that the watches were ok for the money they disappear to pick on someone else that's so sad.. the test went up to 110 meters that ant bad at all I think for a ten quid watch...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was just reading some of the comments on that link some one put up for piston heads talking about mwc watches and I'm glad I pick this one ..what a bunch of elitist tools they are on it . they started to rip the guy a part for putting up the thread... then when they started to show that the watches were ok for the money they disappear to pick on someone else that's so sad.. the test went up to 110 meters that ant bad at all I think for a ten quid watch...


I agree. The test proves what we thought - although they're £10 watches, they're pretty good and great value. Not only that - some of the examples later in the series are gonna be quite unusual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I agree. The test proves what we thought - although they're £10 watches, they're pretty good and great value. Not only that - some of the examples later in the series are gonna be quite unusual.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 got my fingers cross on that one .. took the fanty swimming and she watertight and on new rubber strap looks good ..


----------



## Jasondun (Mar 24, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You not near enough to the border to smugggle them accross? hehehe!
> 
> I think collectors in the south of Ireland are going to get them easier than the UK, simply because we have to pay a 60% premium for a, what 20% exchange rate between Sterling and the Euro lol
> 
> Big welcome to Jay


Cheers ! I think the money it would take in petrol would get you a few mags


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Put on my fanty going to work now see how many people will notice

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Put on my fanty going to work now see how many people will notice
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


I wore mine yesterday. It was so dark when I went in to the Abercrombie shop I could see the lume as clear as anything. It was about the only thing I could see in the shop...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Jasondun said:


> Cheers ! I think the money it would take in petrol would get you a few mags


Ah, I always run the border on a horse 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was just reading some of the comments on that link some one put up for piston heads talking about mwc watches and I'm glad I pick this one ..what a bunch of elitist tools they are on it . they started to rip the guy a part for putting up the thread... then when they started to show that the watches were ok for the money they disappear to pick on someone else that's so sad.. the test went up to 110 meters that ant bad at all I think for a ten quid watch...


Ah a few lads trying yo be the big balls, soon shut up after the successful test


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ah a few lads trying yo be the big balls, soon shut up after the successful test


I've read up on several forums that came up on a google search for the MWC and they are FULL of rude, arrogant snobs!

What makes me laugh is they still go out and buy it every fortnight!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've read up on several forums that came up on a google search for the MWC and they are FULL of rude, arrogant snobs!
> 
> What makes me laugh is they still go out and buy it every fortnight!


Lucky we don't get that type on WUS, I bet they bought them and secretly wear them lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lucky we don't get that type on WUS, I bet they bought them and secretly wear them lol


You're not wrong, there's pictures posted on their with them at work with their so called "crap" watches.

I got bought a new watch for Christmas (cost about £100) and all I've worn for the last 6 weeks or so is the fanty, I can't fault it

I even find the strap very comfortable, my Xmas gift watch is a bracelet and it's always grabbing the hairs on my arm!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> You're not wrong, there's pictures posted on their with them at work with their so called "crap" watches.
> 
> I got bought a new watch for Christmas (cost about £100) and all I've worn for the last 6 weeks or so is the fanty, I can't fault it
> 
> I even find the strap very comfortable, my Xmas gift watch is a bracelet and it's always grabbing the hairs on my arm!


lol I keep putting on other watches then I think nah and put on the fanty I have done the gardening in it put up mirror wearing it and I did knock it up try to set the mirror thought I had crack the crystal but I got a class wipe and it came up roses hope the raf watches are half as good and i will be happy man


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I keep putting on other watches then I think nah and put on the fanty I have done the gardening in it put up mirror wearing it and I did knock it up try to set the mirror thought I had crack the crystal but I got a class wipe and it came up roses hope the raf watches are half as good and i will be happy man


I'm quite excited about the RAF and paratrooper watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm quite excited about the RAF and paratrooper watch


 I'm just trying to find that pic someone put up of the box set of them with what they thought they mite be based on I thought it was pretty good chance they would be similar to them...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm just trying to find that pic someone put up of the box set of them with what they thought they mite be based on I thought it was pretty good chance they would be similar to them...


I'm pretty sure it's on their facebook page.

That still haven't said when issue 4 is out :-( they normally put it on their facebook page 2 days before release, were all hoping and assuming it's out tomorrow?


----------



## AdamOSullivan (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys look what I got today.



Dear Adam,

Thank you for your e-mail.

We are in the process of sending out issue's 4 & 5.

The list so far I have is as follows:

1 US Army Field 1970
2 2 German Luftwaffe 1940
3 3 Royal Navy SBS 1970
4 4 Russian Tank 1980
5 5 Italian Diver 1950
6 6 French Navy 1960
7 7 Oz Diver 1966
8 8 British Army 1950s
9 9 Japanese Pilot 1940
10 10 British RAF 1967
11 11 French Foreign Legion 1950
12 12 UK Paratrooper 1940
13 13 German Naval Commander
14 14 Israel Naval Commander 1969
15 15 UK RAF 1950
16 16 Russian Pilot Astronaut 1949
17 17 French Navy 1947
18 18 Eqypt Naval Commander 1956
19 19 US Navy UDT Diver 1973
20 20 Brazil Army 1960s
21 21 Portugal Colonial 1960s

Kind regards

Robert


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm pretty sure it's on their facebook page.
> 
> That still haven't said when issue 4 is out :-( they normally put it on their facebook page 2 days before release, were all hoping and assuming it's out tomorrow?


 cheer's have snag it from there..(good idea thanks did not want to go thru 300+ pages lol ) I have circle the four that go me intrigued.. do you think they are the rafs and para ..?..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AdamOSullivan said:


> Hey guys look what I got today.
> 
> Dear Adam,
> 
> ...


 thanks adam that helps.. liking the sound of these....

8 8 British Army 1950s
9 9 Japanese Pilot 1940
10 10 British RAF 1967
11 11 French Foreign Legion 1950
12 12 UK Paratrooper 1940

sounds taste :0


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

danmh said:


> I've read up on several forums that came up on a google search for the MWC and they are FULL of rude, arrogant snobs!
> 
> What makes me laugh is they still go out and buy it every fortnight!


This is why I have kept to this forum. We're not buying the watches and trying to be "ironic" about it, they're not bad for a tenner and the MWC has already inspired people to get mechanical versions of similar watches.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> This is why I have kept to this forum. We're not buying the watches and trying to be "ironic" about it, they're not bad for a tenner and the MWC has already inspired people to get mechanical versions of similar watches.


 very true its a starting point we can learn exchange views and gain experience with little cost an find the watches we like.... then save and hopeful get them ..don't you just hate it when you buy a watch you have save for then a week or so In you think nah it ant for me .. and u have wasted your money.(well not wasted a good watch is a good watch you just not suited to it )


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's have snag it from there..(good idea thanks did not want to go thru 300+ pages lol ) I have circle the four that go me intrigued.. do you think they are the rafs and para ..?..


I think u could be spot on there. I just hope and hope and hope that the sub dials work lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> thanks adam that helps.. liking the sound of these....
> 
> 8 8 British Army 1950s - Sarge
> 9 9 Japanese Pilot 1940 - Nippon ( japanese for Japan)
> ...


8 8 British Army 1950s - Sarge
9 9 Japanese Pilot 1940 - Nippon ( japanese for Japan)
10 10 British RAF 1967 - Chocks lol
11 11 French Foreign Legion 1950 - Beau c'est
12 12 UK Paratrooper 1940 - blighty


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

All look good

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Have to admit that No 19 on the list has peaked my interest ( The 70's US Navy UDT Diver watch).....

mainly because hopefully it will look something like this ....









Thats the Benrus US Military diver's watch VietNam war from 1973.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Have to admit that No 19 on the list has peaked my interest ( The 70's US Navy UDT Diver watch).....
> 
> mainly because hopefully it will look something like this ....
> 
> ...


yes let's hope that's one fine watch their ..only thing mite not have a rotating bezel.. but it would still be dam nice...


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

anyone have a recommendation for UK supplier (or quick-ish international/europe) of spring bar and removal tool, and poss. nato strap at same time if it makes more sense ?
Have seen loads from USA / China, but not really sure what I'm looking for good against bad.

Is for the upcoming Russian watch and to replace straps on Fanty & SBS for NATO - maybe leather & multiple item buy may be beneficial.
any tips on strap width appreciated
Thanks in advance


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes let's hope that's one fine watch their ..only thing mite not have a rotating bezel.. but it would still be dam nice...


I have a feeling that it might possibly be the watch that is shown in the pic of the display case that is bottom left row with the bright lume .....but that is just me speculating ( but it does look like a good match )


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I have a feeling that it might possibly be the watch that is shown in the pic of the display case that is bottom left row with the bright lume .....but that is just me speculating ( but it does look like a good match )


 could be mate it's a close fit all rite and looks like it got decent lume as well...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> anyone have a recommendation for UK supplier (or quick-ish international/europe) of spring bar and removal tool, and poss. nato strap at same time if it makes more sense ?
> Have seen loads from USA / China, but not really sure what I'm looking for good against bad.
> 
> Is for the upcoming Russian watch and to replace straps on Fanty & SBS for NATO - maybe leather & multiple item buy may be beneficial.
> Thanks in advance


I ordered a 24 mm Nato Olive green NATO strap for my Lufty/ Pizza ( when its released ) from an ebayer called ZEBEDUDE on Monday morning , it arrived today in the post and the quality is very good , not only that but they also sent me a 5% off code for my next order AND a Virgin Wines voucher AND a Sainsburys online voucher ! The strap only cost £4.89 !! lol

I am also waiting for a spring Bar removal tool I ordered at the same time from a different dealer that was just over a pound .....you would not believe how frustrating it is to have the strap ready to fit on my lufty but not have the right tool to do it without risk lol.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> anyone have a recommendation for UK supplier (or quick-ish international/europe) of spring bar and removal tool, and poss. nato strap at same time if it makes more sense ?
> Have seen loads from USA / China, but not really sure what I'm looking for good against bad.
> 
> Is for the upcoming Russian watch and to replace straps on Fanty & SBS for NATO - maybe leather & multiple item buy may be beneficial.
> ...


 i use an old swiss army knife and a small muti-tool mainly they do most of the jobs


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I ordered a 24 mm Nato Olive green NATO strap for my Lufty/ Pizza ( when its released ) on Monday l.


You're changing the only two decent straps we've seen so far?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You're changing the only two decent straps we've seen so far?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Personally I find leather straps really uncomfortable as I suffer from outbreaks of Psoriasis and so my skin is very sensitive .....besides that I also think the Lufty looks better on an olive green NATO .lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I find the edge on the nylon and natos burn into my wrist lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I find the edge on the nylon and natos burn into my wrist lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 lol now I get ya . I find on the cheaper ones I have that to


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

dalliance said:


> ....besides that I also think the Lufty looks better on an olive green NATO .lol


Im happy with the leather strap but I were to get a nato for lufty it would be the red and black striped Luftwaffe band.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Ah, that's awesome that EM sent you the list of the first 21 (confirms them) Adam! I am looking forward to them all, and once I have the first 21 (sounds like a lot of watches now haha) I'll probably consider stopping my subscription personally. 

On an unrelated note, my second Vostok Komandirskie arrived this morning. Love it!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well impatience got the better of me ...and after a springbar flying off and nearly taking my eye out lol ....I present ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Well impatience got the better of me ...and after a springbar flying off and nearly taking my eye out lol ....I present ....


 lol I should of said they can fly  but the green goes well with the face marking


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I should of said they can fly  but the green goes well with the face marking


PFFT now you say something ! LOL

Yeh thats why I went for the olive green ....not only that but I kinda think that the silver buckles on the NATO take your eye away from the "oh so shiny " case the Lufty has .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> PFFT now you say something ! LOL
> 
> Yeh thats why I went for the olive green ....not only that but I kinda think that the silver buckles on the NATO take your eye away from the "oh so shiny " case the Lufty has .


 lol I wear glasses so I forget .. with me they always land in my coffee ..bet I have swallow a few In my time it's not the first place you look is it


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Thought I would post this link to a wiki that gives regimental colours if you want to find nato straps more suited to interest
Stable belt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
And the Regimental shop is where to find them. 
Thses are not cheap but once you know what colours you want you can look on ebay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lets play a game were is the release pin to remove the winder hmmm been looking for ten mins


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

I thought the quality of the Luftwaffe strap was awful personally. Very plasticky. I put the Infantry watch on a sand coloured NATO and the Luftwaffe on a black NATO. Both look great now IMO. Thinking about ordering a 24mm Luftwaffe style NATO when I'm ordering a bunch of straps again. The example posted recently looks fantastic. 

I'd like a nice soft leather strap for the Italian Diver too.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

GRR I hate waiting for things ....I have gotten NATO's for 2 of my watches so far and am awaiting a navy blue for the subby ( only ordered it last nite but I am really impatient ) ....



the sooner the navy blue comes the better !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I had trouble finding a 24mm Luftwaffe NATO strap. This is my Lufty on a 20mm Luftwaffe NATO & on a 24mm black NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Three SBS subbys for sale in GT News in Meadowhall Oasis, how random. And on the day I'm wearing my subby to work. Get em before they're gone if you still need one.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Still no shortage of the SBS here, Easons had about 5 on the shelf, and all of the street newspaper/magazine sellers had them. It seems there's a little less interest now that the price has risen. Issues 1 and 2 sold out in a few days.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

EM have made an interesting post on FB regarding the Subby hehehe!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> EM have made an interesting post on FB regarding the Subby hehehe!


Hiya pepperami could you post a direct link to it for those of us who don't have FB accounts. Thanks if it's possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> EM have made an interesting post on FB regarding the Subby hehehe!


 if you could cut and paste their entry would be great that would be a help pep mate


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Here you go guys ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Here you go guys ...


Cheers dalliance 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Here you go guys ...


 cheer's dall


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wore the fanty to work today 2 not bad comments And 1 for the light tan nato strap i found it quite good on the wrist better than any of my bracelete watches.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Like I said before ...I spend too much time surfing the net ...look what I found ...



+ Hands: the hands are unique for this model and are often called 'sword' hands (they strongly resemble the hands of the Omega Seamaster). Rolex no longer produces these hands and neither are they in stock any more. Due to their larger surface and the use of tritium the hands are susceptible to flaking or oxidation.
+ Frame and insertions: The frame is a standard one, but the insertions in many watches are specifically manufactured with minute markers on every side. This is unique for the military subs.
+ Watchcase: the case is a standard 5513, but the spring bars for attaching the watchband are replaced by metal bars for the NATO band.
+ Caseback: the caseback always contains a MOD part number starting with 0552 or W10, a triangle with a hat on top and an issue number and year below.The various configurations of the milsub are the following:
+ 5513: the hands were either of the 'sword' type or the 'mercedes' type.
+ 5513: the frame contained either 60-minute insertions or 15-minute insertions.

+ 5517: only produced with the 'sword' hands and the 60-minute insertion frame.

Pic.: the two versions of 5513




The grey NATO band milsub was part of the standard Royal Navy equipment for clearance divers. The band was attached to the case by solid bars, because the normal system entailed a risk of a pin snapping. The NATO band was also used for attaching oneself to the diver's swimming board, a square board containing a depth gauge and a compass. The Navy diver used the board to navigate when approaching hostile vessels to lay limpet mines for instance. Another important factor is the presence of less metal during diving which involves the risk of magnetically-controlled mines.
The Rolex milsubs were used by the British Special Forces, the SAS (Special Air Service) commandos and the SBS (Special Boat Service). The SAS/SBS are still considered the best trained forces in the world (read 'Bravo Two Zero' by Andy McNab for example). This means that these watches were taken on the most secret and dangerous missions in Northern-Ireland, the Falklands and Asia. And again Rolex proved to be capable of producing the most reliable watches that will never let bearers down.

source - Rolex Encyclopedia » The Rolex Milsub 5513/5517


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, I suppose I had better make my first post. I love this collection, and have subscribed. I am getting loads of positive compliments on the subby, and if am waiting on a NATO for my Fanty which will soon go into rotation with my 'real watches'. Great forum, have this thread's contributors considered whether we can get a bulk deal on assorted NATOs for those of us who plan to get the full collection? I could do with a few dozen in reserve but not wanting to invest at £3 or so each!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, I suppose I had better make my first post. I love this collection, and have subscribed. I am getting loads of positive compliments on the subby, and if am waiting on a NATO for my Fanty which will soon go into rotation with my 'real watches'. Great forum, have this thread's contributors considered whether we can get a bulk deal on assorted NATOs for those of us who plan to get the full collection? I could do with a few dozen in reserve but not wanting to invest at £3 or so each!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was thinking of buying some NATOs in bulk. So far I've got 20mm, 22mm & 24mm but looking at the photos on EM website I think some of the watches are going to have 18mm straps and if the SBS is anything to go by - we're going to need some alternative straps just to make them wearable. 
However when you consider the watch has cost a tenner - another 3 quid on a NATO still means you got a bargain, wearable watch collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya guys. Sorry to go WAY off topic but seeing as everyone on here is such a friendly helpful bunch, and lacking the knowledge of where to actually post this I was wondering if anybody could tell me anything helpful about this pocket watch I bought years ago. Thanks in advance guys ;-)



































Any knowledge whatsoever on this watch would be appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ant got a clue mate .. I could give you a few good guess if you want ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ant got a clue mate .. I could give you a few good guess if you want ...


Anything to get the ball rolling would be helpful ITMW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anything to get the ball rolling would be helpful ITMW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 well it's to do with the sub u 124 ..

U-124
TypeIXB Ordered15 Dec 1937Laid down11 Aug 1939AG Weser, Bremen (werk 956)Launched9 Mar 1940Commissioned11 Jun 1940Kptlt. Georg-Wilhelm Schulz (Knights Cross)Commanders
11 Jun 1940 - 7 Sep 1941 Kptlt.  Georg-Wilhelm Schulz (Knights Cross)8 Sep 1941 - 2 Apr 1943 KrvKpt.  Johann Mohr (Knights Cross)
 Career
11 patrols
11 Jun 1940-1 Aug 1940 2. Flottille (training)
1 Aug 1940-2 Apr 1943 2. Flottille (active service)

 Successes46 ships sunk, total tonnage 219,862 GRT
2 warships sunk, total tonnage 5,775 tons
4 ships damaged, total tonnage 30,067 GRT FateSunk 2 April, 1943 west of Oporto, in position 41.02N, 15.39W, by depth charges from the British corvette HMS Stonecrop and the British sloop HMS Black Swan. 53 dead (all hands lost).
 Loss position 






























































​ 
so is that any help​


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys. Sorry to go WAY off topic but seeing as everyone on here is such a friendly helpful bunch, and lacking the knowledge of where to actually post this I was wondering if anybody could tell me anything helpful about this pocket watch I bought years ago. Thanks in advance guys ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is my take on this pocket watch Cyma Swiss company made watches for most armed forces this one may have belonged to a Prussion officer in the Wearmacht maybe ?missed the sub bit wrong again oh dear


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> here is my take on this pocket watch Cyma Swiss company made watches for most armed forces this one may have belonged to a Prussion officer in the Wearmacht maybe ?missed the sub bit wrong again oh dear


 nah you was spot on with the watchmaker


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ITMW, smeagal thanks for the help guys your great. Right I'm off to work, I work for Royal Mail at the mail centre in Warrington. If our predictions that the next postage to subscribers from EM will arrive Friday then seeing as they are 2nd class postage we should start getting them in tonight so I'm gonna have a rummage around at work for them. I will keep you all posted ( no pun intended ) !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I am now wearing my SBS - thanks to a 'help for heroes' NATO (cost a bit more, but includes a donation to the charity)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I am now wearing my SBS - thanks to a 'help for heroes' NATO (cost a bit more, but includes a donation to the charity)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The subby really suits that strap Airfixer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ITMW, smeagal thanks for the help guys your great. Right I'm off to work, I work for Royal Mail at the mail centre in Warrington. If our predictions that the next postage to subscribers from EM will arrive Friday then seeing as they are 2nd class postage we should start getting them in tonight so I'm gonna have a rummage around at work for them. I will keep you all posted ( no pun intended ) !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 thanks mate


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

WatchSmeller -

found this on the net ...

5199B: Junghans WW2 German Officer Pocket Watch Case : Lot 5199B

looks like what you posted is a Junghans WW2 pocket watch case .

Hope this is helpful .

Dall


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The subby really suits that strap Airfixer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked up my battalion and I don't like the colour of mine Its Mckenzie tartan but does not look like the stable belts I wore so no nato strap for me will just get normal ones.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> WatchSmeller -
> 
> found this on the net ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help Dall. Right if better set off I'm 20 mins late !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The subby really suits that strap Airfixer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Smeagal, you could try Royal Regiment of Scotland or ​Royal Scots


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Smeagal, you could try Royal Regiment of Scotland or ​Royal Scots


Yes but being from Glasgow I dont Know I could try Seaforth highlanders


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Right then, there is NO facebook post on the EM page telling us that issue 4 is out tomorrow. 

Can we assume they've gone back to the original schedule?

Or have they assumed we should know the drill by now? 2 weeks apart .....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Right then, there is NO facebook post on the EM page telling us that issue 4 is out tomorrow.
> 
> Can we assume they've gone back to the original schedule?
> 
> Or have they assumed we should know the drill by now? 2 weeks apart .....


well I'm hoping tomorrow or Friday...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I'm hoping tomorrow or Friday...


Right I've just arrived at work, off for a rummage through the 2nd class bulk posted items to see what I can dig up. Fingers crossed for Friday lads and lasses !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

danmh said:


> Right then, there is NO facebook post on the EM page telling us that issue 4 is out tomorrow.
> 
> Can we assume they've gone back to the original schedule?
> 
> Or have they assumed we should know the drill by now? 2 weeks apart .....


If you look at the date when they posted that issue 3 was being released it was actually on the same day it hit the shops .So I guess you should not read anything into the fact that there is nothing on there as yet ref issue 4 .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so how many putin are we planning to buy tomorrow then guy and girls I'm planning on two first ..


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so how many putin are we planning to buy tomorrow then guy and girls I'm planning on two first ..


Just the 1 for me, it's going straight in the display box


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so how many putin are we planning to buy tomorrow then guy and girls I'm planning on two first ..


I will probably wait longer as we are usually a good bit later in getting issues up here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Just the 1 for me, it's going straight in the display box


 well one to were one to collect .. I more wanting the pizza which has surprised me it was the putin I wanted most to start with...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will probably wait longer as we are usually a good bit later in getting issues up here


 don't worry I will let you look at mine when I get it hehe ...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

There is a guy on the bay who is already selling copies of issue 4 , priced at 16 quid plus 3.50 postage. Looking at his advert he has had 6 of them and only has 3 left , also he states del by either Fri or Sat of next week .

Oh and in answer to your question ...ITMW ...I am gonna pass on issue 4 ....dont like the watch in the slightest ..however that means I can buy another copy of the pizza in a couple of weeks time ( to go with the 2 I am already going to get lol )


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well one to were one to collect .. I more wanting the pizza which has surprised me it was the putin I wanted most to start with...


I'm really looking forward to the pizza! I'm also liking the French navy watch but the strap looks half leather type and half nylon?

The Putin caught my eye from the very beginning


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I doubt I'll be buying issue 4. I'm not looking to collect the lot, and If I really wanted it I could throw an extra €20 to the cost of the magazine and get the real thing, which I plan to do (I doubt it'll be the tank model though, not my favourite model of the bunch). Still eagerly awaiting issue 5 though.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Why buy 2 vostock replicas when you buy a real one for around £30


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd imagine kevin is twitching on that long haul flight to Miami, unable to check this thread


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Why buy 2 vostock replicas when you buy a real one for around £30


 would but I don't shop online so have not found anywhere offline to buy . if anyone knows of a place I would be very interested to know


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> would but I don't shop online so have not found anywhere offline to buy . if anyone knows of a place I would be very interested to know


Moscow?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Moscow?


 was thinking of going there and bring a case load back lol ..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

On the subject of when/how/who etc, I just went down to my newsies (McColls) and been told they can't get any further watches from EM ("distribution problems") and to take it up with WHSmith, as it's them they get theirs from.

That said, I went into my WHSmith last week and asked how many of the watches they were getting in, and was told "all of them." As it was a shop floor worker, and not a manager, I don't know whether they were telling the truth or not.

Looks like you either go the subscription route and not know *WHEN *you're getting any, or go the shop route and not know *IF *you're getting any.....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The Ukraine might be flooded with them soon, but each one will come with authentic Russian soldier.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> The Ukraine might be flooded with them soon, but each one will come with authentic Russian soldier.


Don't you mean:
The Ukraine might be flooded with them soon, but each one will come with authentic Russian soldier *who is rather attached to his*. ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> On the subject of when/how/who etc, I just went down to my newsies (McColls) and been told they can't get any further watches from EM ("distribution problems") and to take it up with WHSmith, as it's them they get theirs from.
> 
> That said, I went into my WHSmith last week and asked how many of the watches they were getting in, and was told "all of them." As it was a shop floor worker, and not a manager, I don't know whether they were telling the truth or not.
> 
> Looks like you either go the subscription route and not know *WHEN *you're getting any, or go the shop route and not know *IF *you're getting any.....


I fear that's exactly how it's going to pan out, em have a dilemma, trying to figure out how many watches to produce, will the demand grow or diminish, issues will be shipped based on lead times from the vendor

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I fear that's exactly how it's going to pan out, em have a dilemma, trying to figure out how many watches to produce, will the demand grow or diminish, *issues will be shipped based on lead times from the vendor*


That's more or less what I had been banking on - EM ships out to shops based on what they previously sell, OR on the number of pre-orders they have.
But despite my shop telling me there are 5/6 of us pre-orderers, they still can't get us the orders anyway. Meaning pre-ordering doesn't mean anything.
Instead we have to buy from a shop that's got a good selling record and getting stocks from EM.

I'm more than happy to buy from WHSmith, it's just I'm not at all convinced they are going to get in the whole 80.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> would but I don't shop online so have not found anywhere offline to buy . if anyone knows of a place I would be very interested to know


Why don't you shop online? Absolutely everybody does it these days without any problems. And most big online vendors have hassle free return policies anyway. I honestly couldn't imagine not shopping online, it would be like going back to the dark ages.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

If you're at all worried about shopping online, get a pre-paid credit card. Top it up like a phonecard, and there's little risk. If it's compromised they can only get what you paid onto it, not the unlimited thousands that's on a normal credit card.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys. Sorry to go WAY off topic but seeing as everyone on here is such a friendly helpful bunch, and lacking the knowledge of where to actually post this I was wondering if anybody could tell me anything helpful about this pocket watch I bought years ago. Thanks in advance guys ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a very knowledge dedicated 'Vintage & Pocket Watches' sub forum on this site, you should post your pictures there and ask them what they know about it, those guys are experts.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, I have decided to give the fanty a proper test, feck all these little tests folk are doing, I set it up earlier and will leave it over night, notice I have a two way radio on standby, just in case.

Don't worry we can rebuild it lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's more or less what I had been banking on - EM ships out to shops based on what they previously sell, OR on the number of pre-orders they have.
> But despite my shop telling me there are 5/6 of us pre-orderers, they still can't get us the orders anyway. Meaning pre-ordering doesn't mean anything.
> Instead we have to buy from a shop that's got a good selling record and getting stocks from EM.
> 
> I'm more than happy to buy from WHSmith, it's just I'm not at all convinced they are going to get in the whole 80.


I could end up going that way or shop till I drop


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why don't you shop online? Absolutely everybody does it these days without any problems. And most big online vendors have hassle free return policies anyway. I honestly couldn't imagine not shopping online, it would be like going back to the dark ages.


 lol just never had the need to before ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> If you're at all worried about shopping online, get a pre-paid credit card. Top it up like a phonecard, and there's little risk. If it's compromised they can only get what you paid onto it, not the unlimited thousands that's on a normal credit card.


If you use things like Paypal to pay online you have lots of protection anyway. Pretty much *everything* that you'd want to buy you can find out cheaper from reputable stores online.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I've succumbed to the inspiration effect. I won't be buying issue 4 as I have this on the way;

RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN MINISTRY WATCH #710288 NEW | eBay

At least as others have commented, MWC is arousing our interest in watches in a much wider sense.

I am, however, definitely looking forward to issue 5.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> If you're at all worried about shopping online, get a pre-paid credit card. Top it up like a phonecard, and there's little risk. If it's compromised they can only get what you paid onto it, not the unlimited thousands that's on a normal credit card.


 so how does the pre-paid card work then..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

t[ToQUOTE=pepperami;7580307]









Ok, I have decided to give the fanty a proper test, feck all these little tests folk are doing, I set it up earlier and will leave it over night, notice I have a two way radio on standby, just in case.

Don't worry we can rebuild it lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
TO me that looks like a sterile toilet or your making whisky


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so how does the pre-paid card work then..


Its like a pre pay movile phone, you just put on qs much money as you want onto it. e.g. you want a £50 watch so you just put £50 onto the card and thats all that can be taken from it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If you use things like Paypal to pay online you have lots of protection anyway. Pretty much *everything* that you'd want to buy you can find out cheaper from reputable stores online.


had a credit card once and I went a bit mad on it . and it was not a great time sorting it all out so I said never again ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol just never had the need to before ...


Anything you buy - watches, computer games, cd's, dvd's, blu rays, books, computer equipment & accessories, gadgets, kids stuff etc is all MASSIVELY cheaper online and you can't be saying you don't buy any of that stuff 

The only thing I don't really buy online is clothes and shoes because I like to try them on in person. And with a lot of the stuff I do buy online I browse the products in real shops on the high street or in shopping centres and check out the gear I'm interested in. I then search online for the best price and I'd say 8 out of 10 I can find it *significantly* cheaper online.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> had a credit card once and I went a bit mad on it . and it was not a great time sorting it all out so I said never again ...


That's where a prepaid one comes into its own - you can only spend what you paid onto it. And no one else can take more than you paid onto it.
And like others said, if you buy with paypal (which most places take) you're covered anyway.
You can get them in good newsagents and just top them up at paypoints.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's where a prepaid one comes into its own - you can only spend what you paid onto it. And no one else can take more than you paid onto it.
> And like others said, if you buy with paypal (which most places take) you're covered anyway.
> You can get them in good newsagents and just top them up at paypoints.


 I'm will be looking in to that so cheer's guy and girls...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok, I have decided to give the fanty a proper test, feck all these little tests folk are doing, I set it up earlier and will leave it over night, notice I have a two way radio on standby, just in case.
> 
> Don't worry we can rebuild it lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


What's going on here then??


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I'm will be looking in to that so cheer's guy and girls...


This is the one I use - Home

Costs £2 every time I put money onto it. No fees for using, no fees for purchasing. Just £2 if you put on £20 (minimum topup), £2 if you put on £1000.
Just make sure whatever card you get is either a Visa or a Mastercard. You can get Maestro cards, but you try finding anywhere that takes Maestro.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> What's going on here then??


 well I thought it look like a dive tank for diver with the bends lol...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> What's going on here then??


It's a centrifuge we're commissioning for the Iranians lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I thought it look like a dive tank for diver with the bends lol...


I see!! Haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I could end up going that way or shop till I drop


 yeah that's what I will do to mate...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's a centrifuge we're commissioning for the Iranians lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


wmd I thought not

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading new old book Sum of all fears

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Reading new old book Sum of all fears
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 have not read that one.. I was just goggling about the pre-pay cards who does everyone think is best.. I'm looking at the post office one at the min ..


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Seen a nice nato on eBay for the subby









Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> There is a very knowledge dedicated 'Vintage & Pocket Watches' sub forum on this site, you should post your pictures there and ask them what they know about it, those guys are experts.


Thank you very much for the advice ShaggyDog I will give that a go tomorrow morning when I get home from work.

P.S. Couldn't see any posted items in the 2nd class containers that I managed to look through but there is a lot and I didn't have time to check them all before I had to go out in the wagon so it's still fingers crossed for

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Postage on Friday. Sorry for the two part message ( bloody fat thumbs ) !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> I'd imagine kevin is twitching on that long haul flight to Miami, unable to check this thread


Oh I'm here!
Landed in time to catch Miami heat play Indiana pacers......

And my sister and bro in law bought me this









Stunned? I'm gobsmacked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If you use things like Paypal to pay online you have lots of protection anyway. Pretty much *everything* that you'd want to buy you can find out cheaper from reputable stores online.


Hi shaggy, that guy I bought the 009 off (£145) is messing me around now, looking for postal code and we don't have them in Ireland, still hasn't dispatched the watch, 3 days on, says he'll try to ship it tomorrow.....sigh


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

The Watchsmeller said:


> Hiya guys. Sorry to go WAY off topic but seeing as everyone on here is such a friendly helpful bunch, and lacking the knowledge of where to actually post this I was wondering if anybody could tell me anything helpful about this pocket watch I bought years ago. Thanks in advance guys


Did you buy it off eBay from a seller in Russia or Ukraine by any chance?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Uwe W. said:


> Did you buy it off eBay from a seller in Russia or Ukraine by any chance?


No. I actually bought it from an online auction site called QXL whilst I was over in Denmark visiting family. My father bid for me on his account. The seller was from Århus if memory serves me right, why do you ask ? Are there a lot of these for sale in Russia and Ukraine ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm will be looking in to that so cheer's guy and girls...


Go in a supermarket and in the gift card eection, there should be visa cards. some have fixed amounts, some you can add your own limits.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

It appears my subscription payment has gone out. I'm hoping this means delivery for Saturday.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Go in a supermarket and in the gift card eection, there should be visa cards. some have fixed amounts, some you can add your own limits.


 sounds good I was looking at some but they wanted a set up fee and a maintenance fee I hate when they do with hidden charges.. I just want one I can use when I want and have a small fee charge when I top up ..


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi shaggy, that guy I bought the 009 off (£145) is messing me around now, looking for postal code and we don't have them in Ireland, still hasn't dispatched the watch, 3 days on, says he'll try to ship it tomorrow.....sigh


You could use parcel motel and get it shipped to Belfast then they'll send it down south for €3.50


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone seen the Putin this morning?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Hi shaggy, that guy I bought the 009 off (£145) is messing me around now, looking for postal code and we don't have them in Ireland, still hasn't dispatched the watch, 3 days on, says he'll try to ship it tomorrow.....sigh


To be honest when you buy from a seller on ebay you have to expect that it might take up to 4 or 5 days to get your item dispatched out. If people have other jobs and work full time they might only be able to get to a post office once a week on their day of which could be any day. 
As for the post code as long as he has your full address that's all he needs. I used to do a bit of Ebay selling and sometimes you'd get an address in a different country to dispatch to and you'd just look at it and think "what?" because the format looked different.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Anyone seen the Putin this morning?


Not yet, too early for the post here.


----------



## SANIZIP (Mar 12, 2014)

I use the Fair FX card. You can have the the Euro or Dollar card and can load it any time anywhere as long as you have web access,it takes about 30 second with the best exchange rate from anyone.Never been charged either.


is that my watch said:


> sounds good I was looking at some but they wanted a set up fee and a maintenance fee I hate when they do with hidden charges.. I just want one I can use when I want and have a small fee charge when I top up ..


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

First of all: Deleted the pic with the huge Swastika since it is illegal to display in some countries (Germany for example).

Secondly and more important: The same Cyma has been auctioned in 2011 and fetched (only) 50 Euro. Auction house Dannenberg described the pocket watch to be made for British Military and dated the PW to be manufacturered in 1950. Movement no. was 427 875, case no. 1458.










Have seen a similar outer brass case for the German U241, watch inside was a Junghans. Other outer cases, inside fitted with leather, featured a laurel wreath and no specific "U-Boot-Nummer".


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Just so everyone knows this was posted on Fbook earlier today ....



So no Putin this week !

Dall


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> To be honest when you buy from a seller on ebay you have to expect that it might take up to 4 or 5 days to get your item dispatched out. If people have other jobs and work full time they might only be able to get to a post office once a week on their day of which could be any day.
> As for the post code as long as he has your full address that's all he needs. I used to do a bit of Ebay selling and sometimes you'd get an address in a different country to dispatch to and you'd just look at it and think "what?" because the format looked different.


Yes you're right, he still hasn't dispatched it, which means I'm going to miss my boys birthday and will take longer than the 5 working days he stated for delivery,

but as you say, them's the breaks, wondering if I'd been better paying the extra from yorkshire/monster...ah well


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Just so everyone knows this was posted on Fbook earlier today ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my comment lol

So they've gone back to the original schedule then!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> That's my comment lol
> 
> So they've gone back to the original schedule then!!


What a shame, so now I'm waiting for my Komandirskie and the putin lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

There's no communication or order on behalf of EM. Would it have been that hard to put on FB something to let their customers know what's going on? The whole thing is all over the place. By the sounds of it they're going back to the original release dates, how are we meant to know that?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's good that they _have _gone back to their original dates, because at least now we now when to expect issues.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> There's no communication or order on behalf of EM. Would it have been that hard to put on FB something to let their customers know what's going on? The whole thing is all over the place. By the sounds of it they're going back to the original release dates, how are we meant to know that?


Like always, we have to ponder and guess lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

stuffler said:


> First of all: Deleted the pic with the huge Swastika since it is illegal to display in some countries (Germany for example).
> 
> Secondly and more important: The same Cyma has been auctioned in 2011 and fetched (only) 50 Euro. Auction house Dannenberg described the pocket watch to be made for British Military and dated the PW to be manufacturered in 1950. Movement no. was 427 875, case no. 1458.
> 
> ...


Seeing as the case is of historical interest, assuming the case is genuine .... German and not neo ...., then should be fine for display
However your quite right, no point in risking any offence.

My Interest here would be, how did a British watch end up in such a case? That story seems far more interesting than any value

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

You are joking? The word N*zi is censored in discussion of historical artefacts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Yes you're right, he still hasn't dispatched it, which means I'm going to miss my boys birthday and will take longer than the 5 working days he stated for delivery,
> 
> but as you say, them's the breaks, wondering if I'd been better paying the extra from yorkshire/monster...ah well


I'm surprised you didn't just get it from Amazon. It was £145 including delivery and you know that Amazon always get things out to you fast.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm surprised you didn't just get it from Amazon. It was £145 including delivery and you know that Amazon always get things out to you fast.


I know, messed up on this one, Its the same £143 shipped but will probably take a month to get here lol

Be quicker to make the thing myself 

no sorry was £125


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> You are joking? The word N*zi is censored in discussion of historical artefacts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're on the beach in Miami and your worried about this


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Actually i sitting on the patio of my sisters house










And I'm wearing the beautiful invicta my Sister and Her husband presented me with










Sipping espresso from a machine with more knobs and dials than an Avro Lancaster.

I could get used to this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Actually i sitting on the patio of my sisters house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not jealous at all ............. YEAH RIGHT!!!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Actually i sitting on the patio of my sisters house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New watch and new scenery, can't get better


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Seeing as the case is of historical interest, assuming the case is genuine .... German and not neo ...., then should be fine for display
> However your quite right, no point in risking any offence.
> 
> My Interest here would be, how did a British watch end up in such a case? That story seems far more interesting than any value
> ...


Hi Kevin, (hope your having a great Holliday BTW). 
I have sent a PM to mike apologising for the photo containing the swastika (he is a moderator). It was not my intent to cause him or for that matter anyone else any distress. As a collector of all things military especially items from WW2 you sometimes forget that to some your hobby could be regarded as maybe distasteful or even offensive. It was not my intention to offend it was just in my eagerness to find out any information regarding the watch I didn't take I to consideration the fact that this thread and for that matter the website in General is viewed from people from all over the world and from all backgrounds and not just by people who may share a similar passion as myself. If I have offended anyone who may of taken exception to the photo then I am deeply sorry and hope that you accept my sincere apologies.

On a entirely separate note I think I speak for every regular to this thread when I say in regards to the Putin being released next week instead of this week.......Bo**ocks !!!!! :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone after a nice vintage styled military watch that's a definite cut about the MWCs might want to check out this thread.

Techne 'Merlin' watch, £45 in sale.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1005055


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi Kevin, (hope your having a great Holliday BTW).
> I have sent a PM to mike apologising for the photo containing the swastika (he is a moderator). It was not my intent to cause him or for that matter anyone else any distress.
> 
> *snip* (coz it were a huge post!)
> ...


No apologies needed here!
As far as I'm concerned hiding pictures does not stop the fact something occurred.

My fascinations (along with watches)
Include motorcycles, guitars and history, especially the world wars.

Surely a watch with such decoration must have a fascinating past?

Anyway, as far as I am concerned you have a fascinating piece so hold on to it!

Anyway that's enough from me p
on that subject before I ruffle feathers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> No apologies needed here!
> As far as I'm concerned hiding pictures does not stop the fact something occurred.
> 
> My fascinations (along with watches)
> ...


yeah Kev, could become a 'Sticky' wicket


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I thought the Swastika was only outlawed if used to refer to Nazlsm. It meant something completely different before a certain someone adopted it and is still used today in many countries and world religions. Fair enough the reason for its use is clear on the case of the watch, but I see no reason for it to cause offence. Historical events have still occurred, no matter how much we try to avoid them.

Edit: you can't refer to a certain WW2 Warlord either....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi Kevin, (hope your having a great Holliday BTW).
> I have sent a PM to mike apologising for the photo containing the swastika (he is a moderator). It was not my intent to cause him or for that matter anyone else any distress. As a collector of all things military especially items from WW2 you sometimes forget that to some your hobby could be regarded as maybe distasteful or even offensive. It was not my intention to offend it was just in my eagerness to find out any information regarding the watch I didn't take I to consideration the fact that this thread and for that matter the website in General is viewed from people from all over the world and from all backgrounds and not just by people who may share a similar passion as myself. If I have offended anyone who may of taken exception to the photo then I am deeply sorry and hope that you accept my sincere apologies.
> 
> On a entirely separate note I think I speak for every regular to this thread when I say in regards to the Putin being released next week instead of this week.......Bo**ocks !!!!! :-(
> ...


 well said ..mate ..I never thought about it either... it was just a watch with military motifs on it ..so yes .. that's so not fair we have to wait a extra week for the putin ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I thought the Swastika was only outlawed if used to refer to Nazlsm. It meant something completely different before Hitl3r adopted it and is still used today in many countries and world religions. Fair enough the reason for its use is clear on the case of the watch, but I see no reason for it to cause offence. Historical events have still occurred, no matter how much we try to avoid them.
> 
> Edit: you can't refer to a certain WW2 Warlord either....


No hang on, I'm not having this, the n___s had rules too


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I thought the Swastika was only outlawed if used to refer to .....m. It meant something completely different before ...... adopted it and is still used today in many countries and world religions. Fair enough the reason for its use is clear on the case of the watch, but I see no reason for it to cause offence. Historical events have still occurred, no matter how much we try to avoid them.


A couple of things, firstly it's against the law I believe to display a Swastika in Germany (unless it's in a educational context ie a holocaust museum) and this forum has many German users.

Secondly, we might be able to understand the historic context it was used in here but again this is a global forum with users from all different cultures, countries, and communities. What might be acceptable for us here in the UK and Ireland may be considered offensive, unacceptable, taboo or even illegal by another group of people somewhere else. That's why the forum has rules that generally forbid the posting of pictures of guns or knives (except in a clear historical setting in relation to watches). It's just about keeping everyone happy. If it means that we have to refer to the German WW 2 troops by a different name or have to blank out an insignia in a picture then so be it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so this is funny I was on my way to town I stop off to get my boncy cut .it was get like my rocker faze I had in the 90's lol.. and I pop in to a little newsagent never been in there before and ask there and he was adamant that it was next week (looks like he was right) and he then points me to the corner were he had a couple of subbys left so I grab one I had a little accident with my other one..so yeah ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> A couple of things, firstly it's against the law I believe to display a Swastika in Germany (unless it's in a educational context ie a holocaust museum) and this forum has many German users.
> 
> Secondly, we might be able to understand the historic context it was used in here but again this is a global forum with users from all different cultures, countries, and communities. What might be acceptable for us here in the UK and Ireland may be considered offensive, unacceptable, taboo or even illegal by another group of people somewhere else. That's why the forum has rules that generally forbid the posting of pictures of guns or knives (except in a clear historical setting in relation to watches). It's just about keeping everyone happy. If it means that we have to refer to the German WW 2 troops by a different name or have to blank out an insignia in a picture then so be it.


Yes but ignoring these emblems or trying to hide them gives them a continuing validity, if people had a democratic tolerance or ignorance we'd be all far better off,

history teaches us how to have a better future


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Yes but ignoring these emblems or trying to hide them gives them a continuing validity, if people had a democratic tolerance or ignorance we'd be all far better off,
> 
> history teaches us how to have a better future


Of course, I agree with you totally.

However this is a watch forum with a global user base. They have to put in place certain rules to keep everybody happy even though some of them to us might sound perhaps a little unnecessary to us. Certain things are still very sensitive to others elsewhere.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Of course, I agree with you totally.
> 
> However this is a watch forum with a global user base. They have to put in place certain rules to keep everybody happy even though some of them to us might sound perhaps a little unnecessary to us. Certain things are still very sensitive to others elsewhere.


 I think we all have the same view and understand the rules and I respect what ye said shaggy bud

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I think we all have the same view and understand the rules and I respect what ye said shaggy bud
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Thanks. So anyway back to the important topic of discussion, biscuits. Does anyone remember those old skool round dimply ones called Lincoln biscuits? I'd kill for one of those right now and a cup of tea, can you still get them anywhere?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I remember them! Like concrete till you dipped them in tea, second only to ginger nuts

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thanks. So anyway back to the important topic of discussion, biscuits. Does anyone remember those old skool round dimply ones called Lincoln biscuits? I'd kill for one of those right now and a cup of tea, can you still get them anywhere?


canny say i remember them shaggy but i could murder a trio!! they were awesome!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thanks. So anyway back to the important topic of discussion, biscuits. Does anyone remember those old skool round dimply ones called Lincoln biscuits? I'd kill for one of those right now and a cup of tea, can you still get them anywhere?


 try amazon they seem to do everything else mate so I have been told ... 

p.s we use to call them dimples


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> canny say i remember them shaggy but i could murder a trio!! they were awesome!! lol
> 
> chico


Chico my missus is a scot and always talks about sweets, ruffles? Pink inside, in chocolate, can't get them in Ireland

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Chico my missus is a scot and always talks about sweets, ruffles? Pink inside, in chocolate, can't get them in Ireland
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 i'm sure farmfoods do them mate ..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> try amazon they seem to do everything else mate so I have been told ...
> 
> p.s we use to call them dimples


Blimey, that takes me back! I've not had one of them in probably 20 odd years or so!

Anyone remember these as well?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice biscuits were dodgy in tea

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Blimey, that takes me back! I've not had one of them in probably 20 odd years or so!
> 
> Anyone remember these as well?


 nice and they were to but full of sugar


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> nice and they were to but full of sugar


OMG, maybe that's why they were called Sport biscuits! Because the sugar fueled you up for running about and playing sport! I thought it was just because they had pictures of little sport stick men on them!

*Mind truly blown*


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> OMG, maybe that's why they were called Sport biscuits! Because the sugar fueled you up for running about and playing sport! I thought it was just because they had pictures of little sport stick men on them!
> 
> *Mind truly blown*


lol I'm only allow sports candy now hehe....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

speaking of biscuits has anyone tried the orange chocolate digestives yet? now I gotta get me some of them yummm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> speaking of biscuits has anyone tried the orange chocolate digestives yet? now I gotta get me some of them yummm


 do tell me more .orange you say


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I want some of these now, jeez you guys will leave me penniless with these watches and biscuits

Wait are vienesse whirls biscuits or cakes?????


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1434999
> 
> 
> I want some of these now, jeez you guys will leave me penniless with these watches and biscuits
> ...


How random. I just had one of those.

I think they fall into their own special category of 'perfection'.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> How random. I just had one of those.
> 
> I think they fall into their own special category of 'perfection'.


Absoluetly lovely they are


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Absoluetly lovely they are


 but i like the aldi cheaper version better lol ...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL I get the feeling someone is gonna get extremely jealous in a minute .....

I present to you the ultimate Jammie Dodger ......



to give you an idea of the size of it , if you look to the left there is a "normal" size jammie dodger .

No I did not create it ...this was taken from a site called "Pimp that snack" ...take a look its enough to make you really want one !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1434999
> 
> 
> I want some of these now, jeez you guys will leave me penniless with these watches and biscuits
> ...


I get those whenever I do an iceland shop  (the shop, not the country)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OMG!!! There's a wagon wheel on that site that would fit to my car, and a massive party ring!!! Mmmmmmmmmmm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> LOL I get the feeling someone is gonna get extremely jealous in a minute .....
> 
> I present to you the ultimate Jammie Dodger ......
> 
> ...


 got to get me one of dem


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do tell me more .orange you say


Apparently is says they're back but I don't remember them!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Chico my missus is a scot and always talks about sweets, ruffles? Pink inside, in chocolate, can't get them in Ireland
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Ruffles are the bomb pep, could go a bag of them now!! Cheers Grrr!! Lol

Chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been liking those McVitie's Digestives Vanilla Cheesecake Creams (long name for a biscuit, but nice nonetheless).

Not a fan of them myself, but are Jaffa Cakes biscuits or cakes??

Also, how do they get the figs into the fig rolls?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Loving all this talk about biscuits, but back to the watches!! Lol I checked my tracking num for my pilot watch and it said it left Hong Kong yesterday, anybody got an idea on the approx shipping time to the UK? It was sent by reg airmail, the anticipation is killing me!!!!

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I could murder a Lincoln biscuit now I have been reminded of them!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Loving all this talk about biscuits, but back to the watches!! Lol I checked my tracking num for my pilot watch and it said it left Hong Kong yesterday, anybody got an idea on the approx shipping time to the UK? It was sent by reg airmail, the anticipation is killing me!!!!
> 
> Chico


Shipping times from Asia are widely varied from my experience. Some stuff I've ordered got here in two weeks, some stuff took a month, some took much longer. It's quite unpredictable.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Loving all this talk about biscuits, but back to the watches!! Lol I checked my tracking num for my pilot watch and it said it left Hong Kong yesterday, anybody got an idea on the approx shipping time to the UK? It was sent by reg airmail, the anticipation is killing me!!!!
> 
> Chico


The wife ordered something from HK the other month and it took about 10 days from when they say they dispatched it. Hope that helps Chico.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Chico, this month I ordered 2 items from HK. One was a lug tool and one was a NATO strap... The lug tool arrived after around a week, whereas I am still waiting for the NATO strap... I got a message from the seller today asking if I had received the item as they say to wait at least 15-25 days.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't take it anymore, after reading these posts today I've had to dip into the biscuit tin.

Tesco Oaties biscuit with Citizen Eco-Zilla and a cuppa.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sorry, I couldn't take it anymore, after reading these posts today I've had to dip into the biscuit tin.
> 
> Tesco Oaties biscuit with Citizen Eco-Zilla and a cuppa.


I've heard watches are a savory food more than sweet.
Apparently they're good in a tomato sauce on a bed of pasta.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok lads, let's get back on topic (lovely nutty bar), if you're going to continuously talk about biscuits, please ensure they are at least the same shape as a watch, ie round!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

will this do pep


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I thought I would be wearing the putin by now ggrrrrrr ....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I thought I would be wearing the putin by now ggrrrrrr ....


I thought I'd be receiving the Putin AND the pizza tomorrow, I'm well miffed :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I thought I would be wearing the putin by now ggrrrrrr ....


Me too. 3rd April, back to the original dates now :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Me too. 3rd April, back to the original dates now :-(


well in the long run it sort ok because as someone said it will bring it all back on to the set date so that would be good ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> will this do pep


Does anyone remember an ayton sandwich watch sorry biscuit from the 50's


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The wife ordered something from HK the other month and it took about 10 days from when they say they dispatched it. Hope that helps Chico.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Letchy said:


> Chico, this month I ordered 2 items from HK. One was a lug tool and one was a NATO strap... The lug tool arrived after around a week, whereas I am still waiting for the NATO strap... I got a message from the seller today asking if I had received the item as they say to wait at least 15-25 days.





Tomo-Murphy said:


> Shipping times from Asia are widely varied from my experience. Some stuff I've ordered got here in two weeks, some stuff took a month, some took much longer. It's quite unpredictable.


cheers for the info guys, was kinda hoping for "relax chico, it will be here the morra" but hey ho let the waiting game begin!!!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Does anyone remember an ayton sandwich watch sorry biscuit from the 50's


little bit before my time smeagal mate I'm the generation of the curly whirly hehe... and drifter bikes and I was the first to get a bmx ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My mother worked in mcdonalds biscuit factory and used to bring home bags broken biscuits.My father had a watch it was a Gaument all I can find out about this watch it had something to with South Africa.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> cheers for the info guys, was kinda hoping for "relax chico, it will be here the morra" but hey ho let the waiting game begin!!!! lol
> 
> chico


Every day I'm hoping for my vostok!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Does anyone remember an ayton sandwich watch sorry biscuit from the 50's


 Just how old are you Smeagal?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> little bit before my time smeagal mate I'm the generation of the curly whirly hehe... and drifter bikes and I was the first to get a bmx ....


Mate I'm from the Trio, Monster Munch, Funny Feet lolly and Um Bongo generation. Nothing better than snacking on those and watching Danger Mouse or He Man.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just how old are you Smeagal?


63

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> 63
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


That was more of a rhetorical question really...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That was more of a rhetorical question really...


No worries my dad would have been 100 today that's what made me think of his watch

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Mate I'm from the Trio, Monster Munch, Funny Feet lolly and Um Bongo generation. Nothing better than snacking on those and watching Danger Mouse or He Man.


 I always loved she-ra my idea woman .... lol and black jacks at half a penny each 

p.s 
Um Bongo "Way down deep in the middle of the Congo, A hippo took an apricot, a guava and a mango. He stuck it with the others and he danced a dainty tango. The rhino said, "I know... we'll call it Um Bongo!" Um Bongo, Um Bongo, they drink it in the Congo! The python picked the passion-fruit, The marmoset the mandarine, the parrot painted packets that the whole caboodle landed in. So when it comes to sun and fun and goodness in the jungle, they all prefer the sunny, funny one they call Um Bongo!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Talking of times gone by, I've just been thru my old photos trying to work out what watches I had, and when.
Not many compared to some of you, but I'm on my 22nd watch....

1974 Timex analogue
1977 Ingersoll automatic 
1982 Casio digital
1989 Avia 138802 diver
1991 borrowed Sekonda analogue
1992 Lorus RVR55AX9 ana-digi
1995 Lorus G10
2001 Accurist MB929B ana-digi
2002 Timex T42141
2006 Citizen Eco-Drive BM6260-58L
2006 Pulsar PM7009X1
2006 own design
2008 Timex T45941 
2008 Timex T48071
2011 Timex T42141
2014 Eaglemoss 70s US Infantry - black strap
2014 Eaglemoss 40s Luftwaffe Aviator - brown strap
2014 Eaglemoss 40s Luftwaffe Aviator - black strap
2014 Eaglemoss 70s US Infantry - olive strap
2014 Eaglemoss 70s SBS Commando
2014 Archive Italian Mariner 1950 - brown strap
2014 Archive Italian Mariner 1950 - black strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Talking of times gone by, I've just been thru my old photos trying to work out what watches I had, and when.
> Not many compared to some of you, but I'm on my 22nd watch....
> 
> 1974 Timex analogue
> ...


 love to see avia ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> love to see avia ....


It was basically this, except mine had a red dial and the BMW roundel in the centre of the dial. It died in 1989 when it fell off the roof of my car (after working on the car) and I ran it over.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My first watch was when left school at 15 a timex only started getting serious about watches 4 years ago😆

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It was basically this, except mine had a red dial and the BMW roundel in the centre of the dial. It died in 1989 when it fell off the roof of my car (after working on the car) and I ran it over.
> View attachment 1435361


Very like my Rotary swiss commando watch ive had for11 years


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My first watch was when left school at 15 a timex only started getting serious about watches 4 years ago
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 I love timex watches ,, I saw this what do you think...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I love timex watches ,, I saw this what do you think...


You could buy the timex watch factory with that one


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I love timex watches ,, I saw this what do you think...


I like that. Loadsa money?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You could buy the timex watch factory with that one


 ye your rite this is a Senator Navigator Automatic / Glashütte Original .. a mere snip a 6k and some change ... I got good taste well expensive taste lol ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

A bargain at £5680...I'll stick to the eaglemoss Lufty for now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ye your rite this is a Senator Navigator Automatic / Glashütte Original .. a mere snip a 6k and some change ... I got good taste well expensive taste lol ...


I have good taste but even my pension after the wife takes a cut would not let me get a very expensive watch just need to keep looking on ebay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have good taste but even my pension after the wife takes a cut would not let me get a very expensive watch just need to keep looking on ebay


 lol I doing that now found my next one what do you think guys and girls ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Talking of times gone by, I've just been thru my old photos trying to work out what watches I had, and when.
> Not many compared to some of you, but I'm on my 22nd watch....
> 
> 1974 Timex analogue
> ...


Thats a new one on me 1991 borrowed sekonda analogue not seen one on the bay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I doing that now found my next one what do you think guys and girls ...


Like the watch not sure about chrono part


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol I doing that now found my next one what do you think guys and girls ...


They're not going to miss *you *in the swimming pool with that strap, are they?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

"ITMY, range twenty yards, depth six feet.......... FIRE!!"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I've just come accross this watch brand from china, Seagull, there are some beauties, little bit pricy but bargains too, and a P homage it seems 

seagull mens watches | eBay

Oh and mechnaical too!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> They're not going to miss *you *in the swimming pool with that strap, are they?


 or this one's dam nice as well


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> or this one's dam nice as well


That one's a bit better ..... not so much orange on it. Damn, that strap was more or less fluorescent. Had me reaching for me sunglasses.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> or this one's dam nice as well


Quite expensive and scare with that bezel insert.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I love timex watches ,, I saw this what do you think...


If you like that classic flieger style then check out the Laco and Steinhart versions. Virtually the same watch for a fraction of the cost.


is that my watch said:


> lol I doing that now found my next one what do you think guys and girls ...


Stick to Seiko and Orient if you want an inexpensive diver. There honestly is less value in those fashion watch brands like Nautica.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I've just come accross this watch brand from china, Seagull, there are some beauties, little bit pricy but bargains too, and a P homage it seems
> 
> seagull mens watches | eBay
> 
> Oh and mechnaical too!


TO the best of my Knowledge Seagull is a good movement


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> TO the best of my Knowledge Seagull is a good movement


Correct, Seagull movements are used in many budget mechanical watches but are much better than other Chinese movements.

And SeaGull watches themselves are renowned on these forums for, being fantastic value for money.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Quite expensive and scare with that bezel insert.


 it wasn't that bad £169. .... but shopping around I bet it could be cheaper...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> TO the best of my Knowledge Seagull is a good movement


The only problem with the Seagulls is they keep trying to nick your chips (sorry, couldn't resist it )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

ITMY - You can get an Orient Orange Mako on a bracelet for £90 at Amazon, great value watch.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002LE7B14


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Correct, Seagull movements are used in many budget mechanical watches but are much better than other Chinese movements.
> 
> And SeaGull watches themselves are renowned on these forums for, being fantastic value for money.


I vaguely remember these from the past, was the chinese forum on here that spaked my interest again, jeez another brand to drool over lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it wasn't that bad £169. .... but shopping around I bet it could be cheaper...


Half that for an ordinary Mako, shaggy might correct me on that one?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone got ideas as to what issue 16 - Russian astronaut might look like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Anyone got ideas as to what issue 16 - Russian astronaut might look like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is it will look something like this ....









which is the watch that Yuri Gagarin wore .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Anyone got ideas as to what issue 16 - Russian astronaut might look like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I thinking this ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> My guess is it will look something like this ....
> 
> View attachment 1435409
> 
> ...


That would be good, if it was

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thinking this ...


I think the year for the astronaut is 1950

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Half that for an ordinary Mako, shaggy might correct me on that one?


Yep, like I say just a quick look on Amazon has a regular one at £90 on a bracelet. I'd say for someone looking for their first 'good' watch and after a diver I'd suggest looking at all the regular suspects - Seiko SKX007/009, Seiko Monster, Orient Mako/Ray, Seiko Solar Dive Chronograph. Some of these come up very frequently on the sales forums as well here if you want to buy even more of a bargain.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> My guess is it will look something like this ....
> 
> View attachment 1435409
> 
> ...


 I'm hoping you are right that's nice..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I think the year for the astronaut is 1950
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah thinking your right that's more 70's onward...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Do we know if all the faces will be logo-free. I'm thinking the Gagarin won't look the same with a blank face


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Do we know if all the faces will be logo-free. I'm thinking the Gagarin won't look the same with a blank face
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 think it will be copyright and all that so yes it wont be as good with a plain faces...there is another one I'm just trying to find it  but saying that the putin has a tank and star on it so maybe yes there will be...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> think it will be copyright and all that so yes it wont be as good with a plain faces...there is another one I'm just trying to find it


That one looks right for the time period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> That one looks right for the time period.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 there about four others I can think of but they have sub dials--were as poljot does not ..their is this one...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> it wasn't that bad £169. .... but shopping around I bet it could be cheaper...


You can get the version with the black bezel for £106 on creation watches and they have the black Mako on a rubber strap for £73

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> ITMY - You can get an Orient Orange Mako on a bracelet for £90 at Amazon, great value watch.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002LE7B14


I wish you guys would stop giving me ideas! can't you put pictures up of ugly watches for a while lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

You have to.have a nice diver in your collection, can't go wrong with.a mako

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I will eventually get a Seiko diver

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The way I see it, if you become a watch lover (WIS) on an affordable budget you *will* eventually at some point get a Seiko or Orient diver when you realise that they are fantastic watches that offer phenomenal value for money. I just try to save people from wasting their money on crap (if you pardon the phrase) before they come to that realisation. Just jump in there first and get that Seiko it Citizen rather than spending your first year on here spending £60 here or £70 there on watches from the high street that you'll 'outgrow' in tastes within 6 months of buying them.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Good advice, Shaggydog. I am about to buy my first Seiko Diver after flipping half a dozen or so 'fashion' or 'homage' watches that quickly struck me as tacky. I have two Seikos and they are timeless. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

When you get your hands on a Seiko diver, you watch collecting life changes, the build quality is second to none, you're almost shocked that you can get such a great piece of workmanship for such a small price.

Its the Japanese ability to take a piece of existing technology, copy it and then improve on it, cars are a prime example!

So try and get one guys, I promise you wont regret it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

There's a thread running elsewhere in WUS  asking if you set the date on you watch

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/do-you-set-date-1004618-5.html#post7579118

This guy replied with this post, kinda fascinating!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, I go out, come back and POW discussion of biscuits that I missed entirely!

Spent a day shopping with t'missus and wee one,

One eye opener, on other threads our American friends refer to "Mall Watches" in a derogatory tone...
I finally see what they mean....
Shop after shop after stall after stall off nasty watches with some designery twits name on it.

Couldn't find that Casio I want anywhere!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The way I see it, if you become a watch lover (WIS) on an affordable budget you *will* eventually at some point get a Seiko or Orient diver when you realise that they are fantastic watches that offer phenomenal value for money. I just try to save people from wasting their money on crap (if you pardon the phrase) before they come to that realisation. Just jump in there first and get that Seiko it Citizen rather than spending your first year on here spending £60 here or £70 there on watches from the high street that you'll 'outgrow' in tastes within 6 months of buying them.


 I think we appreciate that your comment are meant as helpful and trying to save us money in the long run (so thanks .. ) but ... is not some of the fun making these mistake's and discovers and to learn from them...and become more of a collector that way I think to some people the journey is more important then the destination if you get what I mean ..so people say you want one of those and this one so people have a collection but did they enjoy getting them doing it that way .. probably yes but not to the same degree I would have thought..so as always I love your input shaggy mate and hope you take is the way it's meant...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone else having problems seeing posts through tapatalk? I can see other threads, but not this one . . . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Anyone else having problems seeing posts through tapatalk? I can see other threads, but not this one . . .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Mine seems fine Stu but sometimes when I post a comment the App shuts down. Have you tried switching your phones power off and back on again ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay! It's working again. Really odd. I just had a blank page, yet I could post my reply. That initially didn't show up, but I came out and went back in and it's showing now. 

I've got my phone back after 2 weeks and all they did was delete my music! Bastardz.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> When you get your hands on a Seiko diver, you watch collecting life changes, the build quality is second to none, you're almost shocked that you can get such a great piece of workmanship for such a small price.
> 
> Its the Japanese ability to take a piece of existing technology, copy it and then improve on it, cars are a prime example!
> 
> So try and get one guys, I promise you wont regret it


I will be getting a skx009 for my birthday this year, going to get a oyster bracelet & exhibition caseback for it, canny wait!!!

Chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning all. I'm back and rocking the US Infantry watch today.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

me two mate I worn the subby for a bit yesterday but I got the fanty on today...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, Ebay informs me that Zenitar has posted it;

Russian VOSTOK Auto Amphibian Ministry Watch 710288 New | eBay

Now to see how long it takes to get from Moscow to me. I'm hoping that the value means it won't attract any import duties, which would delay it even further.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Well, Ebay informs me that Zenitar has posted it;
> 
> Russian VOSTOK Auto Amphibian Ministry Watch 710288 New | eBay
> 
> Now to see how long it takes to get from Moscow to me. I'm hoping that the value means it won't attract any import duties, which would delay it even further.


 like it ... are you planning on getting one of each of the military service...

p.s
hiya and welcome nice to meet ya


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi again!
I've skipped about 60 million posts. What's happening, what watch are we up to now? Planning a raid on Smiths if the French one's out in circulation


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi again!
> I've skipped about 60 million posts. What's happening, what watch are we up to now? Planning a raid on Smiths if the French one's out in circulation


 not yet mate it's the putin at mo ... and been told next thr/fri before we get it


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

How coincidental, we must be channelling our GI boot-on-the-ground spirit today


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, OK, thanks, is!
(I sound like Yoda)
I see a few of you have been tempted into Russian watches, brilliant!
Mine today:








Poljot 2612.1 mechanical alarm, £40
Ive also got this more mil styled version


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> How coincidental, we must be channelling our GI boot-on-the-ground spirit today
> 
> View attachment 1435976


 I swap the strap for mine so I could use it in the pool....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> like it ... are you planning on getting one of each of the military service...
> 
> p.s
> hiya and welcome nice to meet ya


Thanks for the welcome, as others have said, a very friendly and non-judgemental forum, nice to be here!

Well, thereby lies the rub..... I'm torn over subscribing to MWC and keeping the ones I like, as I fear after not many more weeks, trying to grab an issue on the high street will be well nigh impossible. Even the major chains won't carry regular stock for much longer.

So it's either subscribe and be sure, and have a few watches I won't really wear, or, try and pick up the MWC issues I want (once I've read the reviews here) on Ebay, or, if I see something I like, find the closest match online (from [email protected] or the like).

Anyone else having this conundrum?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Ah, OK, thanks, is!
> (I sound like Yoda)
> I see a few of you have been tempted into Russian watches, brilliant!
> Mine today:
> ...


 do you think that has been in space and what is you opion on the astronaut one


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tow - yes, me too!
The convenience of picking and choosing is cool while it lasts. Also, I suspect the really cool ones people will want to hang onto and not ebay :-(


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> I will be getting a skx009 for my birthday this year, going to get a oyster bracelet & exhibition caseback for it, canny wait!!!
> 
> Chico


Actually it's very unusual to see an exhibition case back on a SKX diver. I think it's for a couple of reasons, firstly the solid 'Tsunami' caseback is what separates the 'ISO Divers' certified 200m rated SKX lines from the similar looking but non certified 100m Seiko 5 watches. So taking off the Tsunami caseback would be kind of like getting a Ferrari and taking the badge off the front.

The other thing is that it will most likely lower the water resistance to a degree and you'd lose your 200m rating.

And thirdly the Seiko 7s26 movement is not a pretty movement, it's a very pain utilitarian workhorse movement and you aren't missing anything by not seeing it. If anything an exhibition caseback on a SKX would actually cheapen the look of the watch IMHO. When you get beautifully polished and crafted movements in the likes of the Omega Planet Ocean then you can understand why they want to show them off but the Seiko 7s26 is extremely rough and ready in comparison and certainly not a looker at all. The Oyster bracelet upgrade is a good one though, Super Oyster bracelets on 007's are extremely popular on these forums.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks for the welcome, as others have said, a very friendly and non-judgemental forum, nice to be here!
> 
> Well, thereby lies the rub..... I'm torn over subscribing to MWC and keeping the ones I like, as I fear after not many more weeks, trying to grab an issue on the high street will be well nigh impossible. Even the major chains won't carry regular stock for much longer.
> 
> ...


 think the big chains will probably stop ... but the little newsagents will carry on .. have look around on my travels and Morrison Tesco and the like are hit and miss but the newsagent seem to all have them...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good tip on newsagents, is!
Nope, my alarms weren't in space  Tho the black one does look close to the Strela, which was a space watch
Yep, I reckon the Russian astronaut will look like the Sturmanskie that dalliance posted.
You can get the originals, but they're pretty battered and megabucks, also modern reissues which are pretty pricy
I've got this Zim tribute (yes it arrived!) for £30. Nice little watch. The writing has Yuri Gagarin, first man in space, with the date


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Good tip on newsagents, is!
> Nope, my alarms weren't in space  Tho the black one does look close to the Strela, which was a space watch
> Yep, I reckon the Russian astronaut will look like the Sturmanskie that dalliance posted.
> You can get the originals, but they're pretty battered and megabucks, also modern reissues which are pretty pricy
> I've got this Zim tribute (yes it arrived!) for £30. Nice little watch. The writing has Yuri Gagarin, first man in space, with the date


 well that's my new screensaver sorted  very nice indeed .that was the name I as looking for strela ..can't wait to see that one ..


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have subscribed and my LAN is to use it as opportunity to see how I feel about different styles and sizes of watch that I would otherwise never get to try. Then, once I know which ones I like I hope to upgrade to better versions. The collection will look great to the casual observer and even if I never wear half of them they only cost a tenner each!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Have you got a link for that ZIm Astronaut watch OhDark? It looks fantastic. Is it Quartz?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, richmondmike! It's a manual wind, with Zim movement. Probably not made in the Zim factory, which closed in the 90s, but assembled from parts and a new dial by the seller (a franken watch)
I found it by searching 'shturmanskie' and price low to high. There's some similar ones on at the mo with different cases. I wouldn't pay more than £30 or so, and do go in knowing this isn't a factory watch 
Then you can amuse yourself going price high to low, and seeing what genuine ones (& high end fakes and modern tribute chronos) go for ;-)


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks for the welcome, as others have said, a very friendly and non-judgemental forum, nice to be here!
> 
> Well, thereby lies the rub..... I'm torn over subscribing to MWC and keeping the ones I like, as I fear after not many more weeks, trying to grab an issue on the high street will be well nigh impossible. Even the major chains won't carry regular stock for much longer.
> 
> ...


I imagine that those of us who are subscribing, we'll show off and test the watches, they will become available to buy from MWC online maybe 4 weeks later at the same price, just pick one up when they do.

Also, welcome to the site. This is pretty much the only thread I post on.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Well, Ebay informs me that Zenitar has posted it;
> 
> Russian VOSTOK Auto Amphibian Ministry Watch 710288 New | eBay
> 
> Now to see how long it takes to get from Moscow to me. I'm hoping that the value means it won't attract any import duties, which would delay it even further.


My Komandirskie was shipped form Zenitar Thursday before last and still not arrived :-(


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually it's very unusual to see an exhibition case back on a SKX diver. I think it's for a couple of reasons, firstly the solid 'Tsunami' caseback is what separates the 'ISO Divers' certified 200m rated SKX lines from the similar looking but non certified 100m Seiko 5 watches. So taking off the Tsunami caseback would be kind of like getting a Ferrari and taking the badge off the front.
> 
> The other thing is that it will most likely lower the water resistance to a degree and you'd lose your 200m rating.
> 
> And thirdly the Seiko 7s26 movement is not a pretty movement, it's a very pain utilitarian workhorse movement and you aren't missing anything by not seeing it. If anything an exhibition caseback on a SKX would actually cheapen the look of the watch IMHO. When you get beautifully polished and crafted movements in the likes of the Omega Planet Ocean then you can understand why they want to show them off but the Seiko 7s26 is extremely rough and ready in comparison and certainly not a looker at all. The Oyster bracelet upgrade is a good one though, Super Oyster bracelets on 007's are extremely popular on these forums.


I agree shaggy, ye have to have the Tsunami


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks I am going to take a look now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

Richmondmike said:


> I have subscribed and my LAN is to use it as opportunity to see how I feel about different styles and sizes of watch that I would otherwise never get to try. Then, once I know which ones I like I hope to upgrade to better versions. The collection will look great to the casual observer and even if I never wear half of them they only cost a tenner each!


That's exactly why I subscribed, I suspect it's the same for many other people. Some of the watches on the list sound quite obscure


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

Airfixer said:


> Anyone got ideas as to what issue 16 - Russian astronaut might look like?


Shouldn't it be "cosmonaut"?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, strictly speaking. And the Chinese have taikonauts


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> Shouldn't it be "cosmonaut"?


 I had pick up on that in the list eaglemoss gave

I saw this does it help...

Their nationality: 
The difference is merely nominal to differenciate the space explorers of either side of the iron curtain (Space Race was one of the most remarkable chapters of the Cold War). Thus, Astronauts (In greek 'Navigators of the stars') were those coming from the USA alignment, and Cosmonauts ('Navigators of the universe') were the ones from the Soviet bloc. ...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually it's very unusual to see an exhibition case back on a SKX diver. I think it's for a couple of reasons, firstly the solid 'Tsunami' caseback is what separates the 'ISO Divers' certified 200m rated SKX lines from the similar looking but non certified 100m Seiko 5 watches. So taking off the Tsunami caseback would be kind of like getting a Ferrari and taking the badge off the front.
> 
> The other thing is that it will most likely lower the water resistance to a degree and you'd lose your 200m rating.
> 
> And thirdly the Seiko 7s26 movement is not a pretty movement, it's a very pain utilitarian workhorse movement and you aren't missing anything by not seeing it. If anything an exhibition caseback on a SKX would actually cheapen the look of the watch IMHO. When you get beautifully polished and crafted movements in the likes of the Omega Planet Ocean then you can understand why they want to show them off but the Seiko 7s26 is extremely rough and ready in comparison and certainly not a looker at all. The Oyster bracelet upgrade is a good one though, Super Oyster bracelets on 007's are extremely popular on these forums.


That's good points you make shaggy, I will give the exhibition caseback a miss then and put the cash towards another watch!!

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I imagine that those of us who are subscribing, we'll show off and test the watches, *they will become available to buy from MWC online maybe 4 weeks later *at the same price, just pick one up when they do.


That's what I had hoped, but their online section is constantly out of stock. I'd rather pay a bit more and buy from ebay where you're more sure of getting anything.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's good points you make shaggy, I will give the exhibition caseback a miss then and put the cash towards another watch!!
> 
> Chico


I have a 009 in the post, for my sons birthday, I'll post some pics of a brand new one when I get it in, its coming on a rubber strap (a little cheaper) might save you a few quid to go with that too, if you changing to the oyster? They look great on NATOs too?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chico, I just found these shots for you for the comparison I made earlier. This is a Seiko 7s26 designed to be hidden under a caseback -










And this is an Omega movement that some display back Planet Oceans use I believe and is meant to be seen -










Quite a difference isn't there! But one good thing is that because Seiko know their movements are going to be hidden away they can save on the costs that would otherwise needed to prettify them up meaning that it helps Seiko to keep their costs down and their watches affordable.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just won a 20mm olive green nato on eBay for £1.04 and free postage!  only thing is it's coming on a slow boat from china :-( 

Will 20mm strap fit the fanty? I'm not home to check lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've just won a 20mm olive green nato on eBay for £1.04 and free postage!  only thing is it's coming on a slow boat from china :-(
> 
> Will 20mm strap fit the fanty? I'm not home to check lol


Yeah, I bought 2 20mm NATOs for mine. They fit fine and I much prefer using the watch now with the new straps.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Chico, I just found these shots for you for the comparison I made earlier. This is a Seiko 7s26 designed to be hidden under a caseback -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is it weird that I like the top picture better ?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I bought 2 20mm NATOs for mine. They fit fine and I much prefer using the watch now with the new straps.


I wear my fanty most days of the week and I'm finding the strap is fraying slightly on the edges and I also like that if one of the spring bars should break, I don't loose my watch!! Bonus lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

All the talk of bracelets! Will wear this 100m quartz chronograph,

To me is a whole lot of watch and braclet for less than 100 quid!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yep, Seiko definitely know how to make a bracelet on affordable watches.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Junghans German Hand Wind Mens Watch For Sale in Newbridge, Kildare from noblepaddy1

What do you guys think of this German watch, I've been trying to budge this guy for months  see my latest bid lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Junghans German Hand Wind Mens Watch For Sale in Newbridge, Kildare from noblepaddy1
> 
> What do you guys think of this German watch, I've been trying to budge this guy for months  see my latest bid lol


Haha asking price 200 offer 60 sure you have to try


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Chico, I just found these shots for you for the comparison I made earlier. This is a Seiko 7s26 designed to be hidden under a caseback -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers for that shaggy, don't think il bother with it now after seeing it!! i will just have to drool over this for now









IF IT EVER GETS HERE!!!!!! LOL

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Haha asking price 200 offer 60 sure you have to try


he offered it to me for 80 in PM before christmas lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Junghans German Hand Wind Mens Watch For Sale in Newbridge, Kildare from noblepaddy1
> 
> What do you guys think of this German watch, I've been trying to budge this guy for months  see my latest bid lol


 it's nice but 60 is fair .. but a bit hinky that he wont take more pictures or is that just my untrusting nature lol ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> cheers for that shaggy, don't think il bother with it now after seeing it!! i will just have to drool over this for now
> 
> View attachment 1436101
> 
> ...


 now that's one sexy movement lol ..


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> he offered it to me for 80 in PM before christmas lol


Well 60 seems fair then.

It does seem a bit strange that he wont take more pics, if it was me id arrange to meet him to have a look at it and only bring 60 cash talks


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Well 60 seems fair then.
> 
> It does seem a bit strange that he wont take more pics, if it was me id arrange to meet him to have a look at it and only bring 60 cash talks


he has a few interesting watches up there, and good feedback, he only lives 20 miles from me, all his pictures are awful lol time will tell lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So I am facing a little bit of a quandary , 

I have been thinking of incorporating the whole military watch "thing" into some lessons I have to plan for my Year 5 class , as at the moment my class is playing "which watch will Sir wear today ?" .The watches have def sparked some interest amongst the kids I teach and although the magazines are not really up to much they can be used as resources eg . the "era" advertisements etc .

Now the quandary I have is this.....do I create a History lesson plan based around the watches ? the boys in the class have really started to respond well to the whole watch thing .

The problem is that in doing so I am creating more competition for myself at the newsagents for the watches . 

The last thing I want to do is create a situation where I cant get hold of the italian diver because a pupil from my class has bought the last copy !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> So I am facing a little bit of a quandary ,
> 
> I have been thinking of incorporating the whole military watch "thing" into some lessons I have to plan for my Year 5 class , as at the moment my class is playing "which watch will Sir wear today ?" .The watches have def sparked some interest amongst the kids I teach and although the magazines are not really up to much they can be used as resources eg . the "era" advertisements etc .
> 
> ...


I wish I had a teacher like you in my school days, great idea!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

McVities drops a biscuit bomb | News | spin1038.com

Shocking news from McVities biscuits :-0


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

dalliance said:


> So I am facing a little bit of a quandary ,
> 
> I have been thinking of incorporating the whole military watch "thing" into some lessons I have to plan for my Year 5 class , as at the moment my class is playing "which watch will Sir wear today ?" .The watches have def sparked some interest amongst the kids I teach and although the magazines are not really up to much they can be used as resources eg . the "era" advertisements etc .
> 
> ...


Thats a really good idea!

Can you not just ask the newsagent to hold a copy for you?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

dalliance said:


> So I am facing a little bit of a quandary ,
> 
> I have been thinking of incorporating the whole military watch "thing" into some lessons I have to plan for my Year 5 class , as at the moment my class is playing "which watch will Sir wear today ?" .The watches have def sparked some interest amongst the kids I teach and although the magazines are not really up to much they can be used as resources eg . the "era" advertisements etc .
> 
> ...


You could ask your newsagent to hold a copy for you, then you could build interest in the watches as much as you like, and are still guaranteed to get a copy before they sell out.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> now that's one sexy movement lol ..


tell me about it mate, its my screensaver and i cant stop looking at it!!! lol

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have just been catching. Up on the thread in. McDonalds a good amount to catch up on tonight 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been looking at the Vostok watches for 2 weeks now and I still haven't ordered one. Why, you might ask? I can't decide which one I want. Indecisiveness may save me a lot of money at times, but it's an awful pain at others, ha.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> he has a few interesting watches up there, and good feedback, he only lives 20 miles from me, all his pictures are awful lol time will tell lol


 as blanchy says I would ask for meet and then give it a good once over and then again just to be sure (lol it's that trusting nature) then say got 60 take it or leave it..


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've been looking at the Vostok watches for 2 weeks now and I still haven't ordered one. Why, you might ask? I can't decide which one I want. Indecisiveness may save me a lot of money at times, but it's an awful pain at others, ha.


I was the same and finally bought a vintage komandarski the other day cant wait for it to arrive now


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've been looking at the Vostok watches for 2 weeks now and I still haven't ordered one. Why, you might ask? I can't decide which one I want. Indecisiveness may save me a lot of money at times, but it's an awful pain at others, ha.


Totally agree. There's a lovely submariner design white dial, silver case bracelet I'm watching on the bay. £22.48!?! Stupid Price Great Watch

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131131458073

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Someone posted a message about £2.50 NATO straps the other day, but this thread moves so quickly I can't find it now.

Is that price still on offer please?

Has anyone personal experience of the quality?

Thanks


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131131458073
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I've been looking at that watch myself, along with a few others. Then there's the different bezel patterns and case styles. Completely spoiled for choice, ha.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Someone posted a message about £2.50 NATO straps the other day, but this thread moves so quickly I can't find it now.
> 
> Is that price still on offer please?
> 
> ...


Id be interested in getting a link too


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Just a heads up have found someone on ebay who sells Nato straps @ £2.25 for 20 mm , they have various colours for sale , if you want a link to the seller let me know here and I will P.M you the link .
> 
> Dall


 is this the one you mean


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is this the one you mean


That's the one, I'll PM him, thanks for the bump.

Bit wary, have to admit, usually you get the quality you pay for.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

my pleasure  have you all seen this could be worth a go Tog 24 Technical Stainless Steel Quartz Watch, Fabric NATO type strap


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I ordered three from the link given in PM. Got blue, black and green for £6.41.
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/351031521814?&txnId=543972571022


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this site looks ok to if you bulk buy Cheapest NATO Straps - The worlds largest collection of top quality NATO straps


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've been looking at the Vostok watches for 2 weeks now and I still haven't ordered one. Why, you might ask? I can't decide which one I want. Indecisiveness may save me a lot of money at times, but it's an awful pain at others, ha.


They are great looking watches, I could almost buy them all,

Finally went for the new komandorskie

Allow your self 2 weeks to get it after you pay, which is a killer wait lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> as blanchy says I would ask for meet and then give it a good once over and then again just to be sure (lol it's that trusting nature) then say got 60 take it or leave it..


Having had d!ck heads muck me about when selling watches in the past I'd say fine, meet up in person but leave out the '£60 take it or leave it' bit. You should agree to the price before meeting up. If the watch is in a significantly different state to that which you had been lead to believe then fine, negotiate a discount. But arranging to take up someones time in meeting up with them when you clearly have no intention of paying the price they are asking is bang out of order IMHO.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They are great looking watches, I could almost buy them all,
> 
> Finally went for the new komandorskie
> 
> ...


Yeah. I originally didn't want to go over €40, but I just saw that Meranom are doing a free shipping deal and I could get a classic Amphibia with an auto movement for a little over €50 and I'm slightly tempted.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Having had d!ck heads muck me about when selling watches in the past I'd say fine, meet up in person but leave out the '£60 take it or leave it' bit. You should agree to the price before meeting up. If the watch is in a significantly different state to that which you had been lead to believe then fine, negotiate a discount. But arranging to take up someones time in meeting up with them when you clearly have no intention of paying the price they are asking is bang out of order IMHO.


Totally agree Shaggy, I wouldn't go meet anyone without prior price agreement, stuff like that can cause you .... and ruin your feedback on the site, I would by the same token, freak out if i went to meet with an agreed price and someone upped it at the meet


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah. I originally didn't want to go over €40, but I just saw that Meranom are doing a free shipping deal and I could get a classic Amphibia with an auto movement for a little over €50 and I'm slightly tempted.


I'll be going for the amphibian next time


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Totally agree Shaggy, I wouldn't go meet anyone without prior price agreement, stuff like that can cause you .... and ruin your feedback on the site, I would by the same token, freak out if i went to meet with an agreed price and someone upped it at the meet


I wouldn't say it's out of order especially since the pictures are pretty poor. Ive bought and sold a good few car parts and unless a price is agreed on theres normally room for negotiation. Ive been on both sides of it and normally a cash offer under the asking price will work.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

For those that are interested ,

I purchased an Olive Green NATO strap from here ...

Olive Green 3 Rings NATO G10 Military Nylon Divers G10 Watch Strap UK Freepost | eBay

I received it exactly 2 days after ordering it and the quality is very good , the holes are heat sealed and the stitching around the loops / buckle is very good .

I know I have posted this pic before but just so people who read this post can see this is my Lufty on the Olive green .









Dall


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

glad to say just tested the fanty water proof skills again and past with flying colours .. if I can find a rubber strap big a enough I will test the lufty


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

finally found a red/black nato/zulu strap for my Lufty! a little more than the price of some other but it looks good quality.

Nylon Military/Diver Watch Strap/Band with Spring Bars - MoD/G10/NATO Design | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> finally found a red/black nato/zulu strap for my Lufty! a little more than the price of some other but it looks good quality.
> 
> Nylon Military/Diver Watch Strap/Band with Spring Bars - MoD/G10/NATO Design | eBay


 I like the black and yellow one .. so how much as a guideline do people pay for the straps including posting ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like the black and yellow one .. so how much as a guideline do people pay for the straps including posting ...


most of mine have been between £2.55 and £3.50 inc. postage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> most of mine have been between £2.55 and £3.50 inc. postage


thats not bad was the quality their ...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The lowest I have paid so far for a 20mm is £2.25 , ( I am waiting for it to arrive after ordering it last Tues ) , the most I have paid is for the Olive green which was £4.95 .

One thing I have noticed after buying 3 straps through ebay from different people is that the cheaper the straps are when you buy them the longer they take to arrive lol .

Quality wise I can tell that the dearest is of better quality ...however there is not much in it as one I bought for £2.95 also has heat sealed holes .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> The lowest I have paid so far for a 20mm is £2.25 , ( I am waiting for it to arrive after ordering it last Tues ) , the most I have paid is for the Olive green which was £4.95 .
> 
> One thing I have noticed after buying 3 straps through ebay from different people is that the cheaper the straps are when you buy them the longer they take to arrive lol .


 have you notice much difference between the price for Zulu to nato ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> most of mine have been between £2.55 and £3.50 inc. postage


Can I ask what the nylon quality is like ? I ordered a NATO from eBay to replace the worn one on my G10 when I had it refurbished. The one I ordered was very thin poor quality nylon. Also as a bit of a purist and slight OCD when it comes down to it I ended up ordering one of the original ones from silvermans as these also have the heat welded joins as opposed to the stitched as the heat welded ones are the actual NATO spec. The original ones from silvermans are expensive though and I would like to order a few straps of different colours to use on some of my current watches and also to change some of the straps on the MWC collection so I can occasionally wear them without damaging the original straps. So I guess what I'm asking is is the nylon thick enough or is it quite thin and floppy when held up ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you notice much difference between the price for Zulu to nato ...


From what i have noticed from trawling through ebay is that Zulu straps tend to be a few pounds dearer ..eg

ZULU WATCH STRAP Army Navy Military Style Infantry Divers JP1 Green Black Nylon | eBay

( On a side note ....whenever I look at a Zulu strap I get a little voice in my head saying "Oi YOU ...stop chucking those bloody spears at me !" in a Michael Caine accent ...LOL )


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Can I ask what the nylon quality is like ? I ordered a NATO from eBay to replace the worn one on my G10 when I had it refurbished. The one I ordered was very thin poor quality nylon. Also as a bit of a purist and slight OCD when it comes down to it I ended up ordering one of the original ones from silvermans as these also have the heat welded joins as opposed to the stitched as the heat welded ones are the actual NATO spec. The original ones from silvermans are expensive though and I would like to order a few straps of different colours to use on some of my current watches and also to change some of the straps on the MWC collection so I can occasionally wear them without damaging the original straps. So I guess what I'm asking is is the nylon thick enough or is it quite thin and floppy when held up ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From my experience so far the Nylon straps I have bought have been ok and not "floppy" LOL


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> From my experience so far the Nylon straps I have bought have been ok and not "floppy" LOL


LOL ! Yeah I couldn't think of another word to describe how poor the nylon was on the one I ordered !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> From what i have noticed from trawling through ebay is that Zulu straps tend to be a few pounds dearer ..eg
> 
> ZULU WATCH STRAP Army Navy Military Style Infantry Divers JP1 Green Black Nylon | eBay
> 
> ( On a side note ....whenever I look at a Zulu strap I get a little voice in my head saying "Oi YOU ...stop chucking those bloody spears at me !" in a Michael Caine accent ...LOL )


I thought he had a upper class accent in Zulu Sir please do not throw that spear or I will not win the VC. Was his name Wilmott or something


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ok so what sort of strap is this one...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ok so what sort of strap is this one...


A pretty thick one by the look of it


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ok so what sort of strap is this one...


Here you go this may help ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Who Mentioned Zulu?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I was right in calling it a Zulu then ... when bought it was called a nato 2 ring strap....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1436512
> 
> 
> Who Mentioned Zulu?


Sorry Zulu Straps


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I was right in calling it a Zulu then ... when bought it was called a nato 2 ring strap....


I don't think anyone really knows lol, to me thats a Zulu?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

A strap is a strap as long as you like it ,same as a watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> A strap is a strap as long as you like it ,same as a watch


 true but when trying to get more the right name would help


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to wear my sbs tomorrow to work I hope it is a nice day


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Archive Italian just went on ebay for £17, anyone here get it?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually it's very unusual to see an exhibition case back on a SKX diver. I think it's for a couple of reasons, firstly the solid 'Tsunami' caseback is what separates the 'ISO Divers' certified 200m rated SKX lines from the similar looking but non certified 100m Seiko 5 watches. So taking off the Tsunami caseback would be kind of like getting a Ferrari and taking the badge off the front.
> 
> The other thing is that it will most likely lower the water resistance to a degree and you'd lose your 200m rating.
> 
> And thirdly the Seiko 7s26 movement is not a pretty movement, it's a very pain utilitarian workhorse movement and you aren't missing anything by not seeing it. If anything an exhibition caseback on a SKX would actually cheapen the look of the watch IMHO. When you get beautifully polished and crafted movements in the likes of the Omega Planet Ocean then you can understand why they want to show them off but the Seiko 7s26 is extremely rough and ready in comparison and certainly not a looker at all. The Oyster bracelet upgrade is a good one though, Super Oyster bracelets on 007's are extremely popular on these forums.


My wife got this watch for me It says Whatever it takes Tsunami in Japan


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Archive Italian just went on ebay for £17, anyone here get it?


No, but I kicked myself when it went. I'm following 5 of them (one a day)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Archive Italian just went on ebay for £17, anyone here get it?


Wasn't me. I bought one on wednesday for £28. Have noticed the prices have gone up since I went public about them, but nice to see one went for a realistic price.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

New bid. Currently at £4.40. 24 hours to go. Tan Strap

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> No, but I kicked myself when it went. I'm following 5 of them (one a day)


Stu, follow 3 a day - you'll have more luck. He does 3 polished (brown strap, black strap, tan strap) and 3 gunmetal (+ 3 straps). It's the same watch between all 3 straps. You can get a 24mm tan strap for £3+ on ebay. (Note: brown strap is the least popular, more chance to win).
Watch one a day you'll be waiting a long time to win.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

There is a vintage IWC military watch on the bay at nearly £10,ooo who is first to bid


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Archive Italian just went on ebay for £17, anyone here get it?


Nah I gave up on them earlier in the week whether it being the magazine that has increased the popularity or us talking about them here it just became too frustrating to keep bidding every night lol .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

True, I watch one tan one brown a day.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just remember it's only 3 weeks to the pizza so all good...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I've just won an Archive auction for £25, I love the look and want one without a huge second hand so look forward to getting this one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just remember it's only 3 weeks to the pizza so all good...


That's the thing... I am quite confused about.

Do us subscribers get the next issue and the issue after the forthcoming one early? Seeing as we get 2 watches a month... It would keep costs down for EM in terms of P&P etc. 
Maybe this is addressed already by them, but I haven't seen it. Does anybody know?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Letchy said:


> That's the thing... I am quite confused about.
> 
> Do us subscribers get the next issue and the issue after the forthcoming one early? Seeing as we get 2 watches a month... It would keep costs down for EM in terms of P&P etc.
> Maybe this is addressed already by them, but I haven't seen it. Does anybody know?


As far as I've read, around about now you should be getting issues 4 & 5, the Putin and the Pizza. A week later us non-subscribers can pick up issue 4 from the newsies, so you're a week or two ahead of us.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I think you get 2 at a time, Letchy but whether you get them a week early or a week late I don't know. My little girl subscribes to How Your Body Works and gets a huge bag of skeleton bits every 4 weeks, I think Military Watches will be the same. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I've just won an Archive auction for £25, I love the look and want one without a huge second hand so look forward to getting this one.


Ouch the next one went for £18.50


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Some Aligators......










The very nice lady from Gator boys










And Subby on an airboat in the Everglades










And in car park at the 'glades










As you were....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Ouch the next one went for £18.50


That depends what it was. I can't find a way to view today's completed listings.
As said, brown strap seems to be the least popular, and then the black watch isn't the most wanted either.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The one at £18.50 had tan strap.
Im just sitting here watching all auctions (so sad) and following them when they come up. But did just buy a retro casio for for £5.68, next same model sold for £6.60 so feeling like a winner lol

Wristwatches | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I got black face, tab strap. I already have a steel one on its way with the mag but wanted black too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> The one at £18.50 had tan strap.


Lucky. Last week or the week before, I saw one go for £10.50. Unfortunately, it wasn't me.....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Can I ask what the nylon quality is like ? I ordered a NATO from eBay to replace the worn one on my G10 when I had it refurbished. The one I ordered was very thin poor quality nylon. Also as a bit of a purist and slight OCD when it comes down to it I ended up ordering one of the original ones from silvermans as these also have the heat welded joins as opposed to the stitched as the heat welded ones are the actual NATO spec. The original ones from silvermans are expensive though and I would like to order a few straps of different colours to use on some of my current watches and also to change some of the straps on the MWC collection so I can occasionally wear them without damaging the original straps. So I guess what I'm asking is is the nylon thick enough or is it quite thin and floppy when held up ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the quality are ok, I don't know how they will hold up to daily constant use. I have a £15 zulu strap on an older watch and it still looks great after 5 years but they are nothing like that one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

with regard to the Archive watches, I won a black strap one the beginning of the week for £19.11. I messaged the guy and cheekily asked if he minded sending a tan strap watch instead, he was happy to oblige


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> As far as I've read, around about now you should be getting issues 4 & 5, the Putin and the Pizza. A week later us non-subscribers can pick up issue 4 from the newsies, so you're a week or two ahead of us.


I thought that was the case too. I do remember checking their FB page a few weeks ago and somebody said that after the initial craze of people subscribing and EM sorting them all out, subs would get the mags/watches a week or two earlier than the shops would.



Richmondmike said:


> I think you get 2 at a time, Letchy but whether you get them a week early or a week late I don't know. My little girl subscribes to How Your Body Works and gets a huge bag of skeleton bits every 4 weeks, I think Military Watches will be the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think Eagle Moss have the same delivery plan for subscribers... Personally I think that wouldn't be a very effective one haha, as I doubt they'd have many happy people who have to wait a month each time to receive watches which respectively would have came out a week or two prior to that 

I could be wrong though! (I hope not!).


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Letchy said:


> I don't think Eagle Moss have the same delivery plan for subscribers... Personally I think that wouldn't be a very effective one haha, as I doubt they'd have many happy people who have to wait a month each time to receive watches which respectively would have came out a week or two prior to that
> I could be wrong though! (I hope not!).


You will get one delivery a month, with 2 watches in it. They will be 1 week and 3 weeks earlier than non-subscribers are able to get them.
eg you should get issue 4 & 5 this week. Next week non-subscribers can get issue 4, and then two weeks later they can get issue 5 from the newsies.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just saw this now if you like Russian zim watches take a look guys and girls...
RUSSIAN MILITARY MEN'S MECHANICAL WRISTWATCH POBEDA ZIM 2602 Pilot Design


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You will get one delivery a month, with 2 watches in it. They will be 1 week and 3 weeks earlier than non-subscribers are able to get them.
> eg you should get issue 4 & 5 this week. Next week non-subscribers can get issue 4, and then two weeks later they can get issue 5 from the newsies.


If your right I may get them tomorrow, fingers crossed COME OOOOONNNN !!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Some Aligators......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, enjoy dude 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Anybody else discovered 'watchrecon' for android. Check it out if you havn't.
Don't know if iphone has it though


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I saw this and I think some one was talking about this watch FS: Alpha PO Orange Bezel Black Dial


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, there's an iOS watchrecon app. Careful, chaps, slippery slopes and all that ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I know I'm spending more and more time on watch site then ever before thank god that's all I spending at the moment


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. US infantry on the Help for Heroes NATO today methinks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Half a dozen issue 1 in Smith's this morning, I hope all those waiting for their subscriptions have theirs by now.

Bought one as I plan on conducting my own swim test, and if goes badly, don't want to be left without a working model.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have just picked out the subby to wear for today's activities. I had to stop myself looking at £100 'beater' watches to avoid getting my £10 ones damaged by working outdoors in the ! Might have it pickup another issue 1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Anybody else discovered 'watchrecon' for android. Check it out if you havn't.
> Don't know if iphone has it though


what about windows 8

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Anybody else discovered 'watchrecon' for android. Check it out if you havn't.
> Don't know if iphone has it though


My phone needs charging, what is it!!!!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have just picked out the subby to wear for today's activities. I had to stop myself looking at £100 'beater' watches to avoid getting my £10 ones damaged by working outdoors in the ! Might have it pickup another issue 1
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah I did the same the other day - put an £80 Rotary on cos I didn't want to damage the Lufty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Well trying a tablet out and it so different to the pc ..press one button end up getting someones profile lol ..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yeah I did the same the other day - put an £80 Rotary on cos I didn't want to damage the Lufty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we're all going a little MWC nutty


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree thier pep mate I'm doing the same I'm using a pulsar as a beater ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I agree thier pep mate I'm doing the same I'm using a pulsar as a beater ...


Going to be hard to replace any MWC watches if they get smashed up in the future, that's my excuse


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Lol pep you are right there mate..


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey all.

Post arrived, but not subscriber goodness from the MWC  But I did receive two NATO straps and a book I had ordered  The on from HK took its sweet time haha.
Anywho, here I have the Subby on a navy blue NATO, next to the watch I bought the strap for but cannot put it on because I have no idea how to get the flaps off...









Looks good! I do want to put it on that Accurist however. Would anyone have any idea how to get them off? (Shaggy has already posted in a thread I made a few days ago but it seems like nothing has worked heh). I even took the thing to a jewelers and they had no idea how to get the flaps off?

Oh and on the note of the NATO straps which I received, the one from HK is not nearly as good quality as the one I bought from a company called Monkey Swag. (The navy blue one is from Monkey Swag).


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok I was reading a thread were a young 17 year old is looking to get a watch for his 18th and the poor sod only has a budget of $4000!!!!!

What would you buy with a $4000 budget, please put up some pics..(will be fun)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Ok I was reading a thread were a young 17 year old is looking to get a watch for his 18th and the poor sod only has a budget of $4000!!!!!
> 
> What would you buy with a $4000 budget, please put up some pics..(will be fun)


Omega seamaster planet ocean, stunning!!









Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Post arrived, but not subscriber goodness from the MWC  But I did receive two NATO straps and a book I had ordered  The on from HK took its sweet time haha.
> Anywho, here I have the Subby on a navy blue NATO, next to the watch I bought the strap for but cannot put it on because I have no idea how to get the flaps off...
> ...


 any chance we can see the back....


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe a planet ocean, a seamaster or preowned Submariner or GMT Master, it would be good to go shopping for one of those


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> any chance we can see the back....


Sure thing:


















If you could help that'd be amazing ITMY!

Also, Pep I have no idea what watch I'd buy if I were to spend that much on one... To tell the truth, I'd more than likely build a brand new computer  I'm not as much a watch enthusiast as a PC one! haha


----------



## Jasondun (Mar 24, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok I was reading a thread were a young 17 year old is looking to get a watch for his 18th and the poor sod only has a budget of $4000!!!!!
> 
> What would you buy with a $4000 budget, please put up some pics..(will be fun)


Going to save some cash on the budget but have asked the boss :-!

For this for my 40th http://www.oris.ch/en/watches/oris-artelier-skeleton/01-734-7670-4051-07-5-21-70fc


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I know some people hate them (so sticks tong out and say's don't care) this heuer or this but I think someone has said it already ; )


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Sure thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would have thought with the hole on the side of the lug that it's a fix bar and you would push the bar out and then it would come way...


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would have thought with the hole on the side of the lug that it's a fix bar and you would push the bar out and then it would come way...


Nope, doesn't budge. Not sure what kind of thing this is really... Maybe it is just in extremely tight?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Personally, if nothing else works and you're not keeping the flaps, I'd make a cut in the dead centre with a pair of sharp pliers, cutting both the flaps and the bar in half. Pull each half of the flaps off and then use a pair of pliers to pull the halves of the bars out, using the lugs as leverage.
Then just use normal spring bars.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

or it's a catch plate if you see were I have circle it in the pic I think if you use a small flat head screwdriver it i'll pop up revealing the spring pin maybe


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Re the flap. I would think its just normal spring bars accessed via the holes on the outer lugs. Are you using the proper tool


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> or it's a catch plate if you see were I have circle it in the pic I think if you use a small flat head screwdriver it i'll pop up revealing the spring pin maybe


I have tried that before and the plate doesn't come fully off, and there is no opening on the top of the solid bar which houses the spring bar :/


Fox Covert said:


> Re the flap. I would think its just normal spring bars accessed via the holes on the outer lugs. Are you using the proper tool


I'm pretty sure I am. I used this tool (but obviously I unscrewed the tool from the base first) - not matter the force I put into pushing the bar, it will not depress or budge at all.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Re the flap. I would think its just normal spring bars accessed via the holes on the outer lugs. Are you using the proper tool


 have you tried to use one of these that's what I always use the one with the round end if hard to come out you can hit the end with a small toffee hammer to budge it..


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Just a thought letchy, is the bar a screw in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271028704381?nav=SEARCH
The tool you have is for shortning the strap im sure. You need what is in the link above.

ITMW: Is that a seam ripper with the 2 screw drivers? lol not seen one in years


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> I have tried that before and the plate doesn't come fully off, and there is no opening on the top of the solid bar which houses the spring bar :/
> 
> I'm pretty sure I am. I used this tool (but obviously I unscrewed the tool from the base first) - not matter the force I put into pushing the bar, it will not depress or budge at all.


 I would only use that tool to remove links I would have thought could be wrong ( I am some times you know  ..) to remove the head pin I would secure the case and knock out from the side .. any chance of a close up of the holes on the lug .. I had mad idea it might be a little screw pin holding it like a small alan key type deal... I had it on one watch only found out after I did what chrono said and cut the pin in the middle....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Black Watch Band Strap Link Pin Spring Bar Remover Removal Repair Tool Kit | eBay
> The tool you have is for shortning the strap im sure. You need what is in the link above.
> 
> ITMW: Is that a seam ripper with the 2 screw drivers? lol not seen one in years


 lol got it in one helpful little tool tho


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah handy tool. Another 'tool' I always had close to hand was a dart minus the flight.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Yes, there's an iOS watchrecon app. Careful, chaps, slippery slopes and all that ;-)


Ditto that, I can confirm it's already caused me 4 pricey affordable purchases in the past month! Gulp!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yeah handy tool. Another 'tool' I always had close to hand was a dart minus the flight.


 my little toolkit I don't know why it ended up a bit blurry for lol


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Black Watch Band Strap Link Pin Spring Bar Remover Removal Repair Tool Kit | eBay
> The tool you have is for shortning the strap im sure. You need what is in the link above.
> 
> ITMW: Is that a seam ripper with the 2 screw drivers? lol not seen one in years


You're right, it is for shortening the strap - but the tool you linked has the same screw in pieces which my tool does. I don't see why it would be different, lol.

Kevin, I don't think it is screwed in.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> You're right, it is for shortening the strap - but the tool you linked has the same screw in pieces which my tool does. I don't see why it would be different, lol.
> 
> Kevin, I don't think it is screwed in.


 don't think it's necessary the wrong tool I think is it small enough to get all the way in the hole or is it catching the sides


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

For those who are interested , the NATO strap I ordered for the subby came today and I gotta say overall I am very happy .

The strap itself has heat sealed holes and the stitching seems pretty good around the buckles .



Please Note - that although in the pic the strap colour looks lighter than the blue of the watch itself in reality it is exactly the same colour .( its just my terrible camera on my phone )

In case you want it here is the link to the seller ...

Nylon Military Army Diver Watch Strap Band Wristwatch Buckle Gift for Man Women | eBay

( Please note I am in no way associated with the seller of these straps )

Dall


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> For those who are interested , the NATO strap I ordered for the subby came today and I gotta say overall I am very happy .
> 
> The strap itself has heat sealed holes and the stitching seems pretty good around the buckles .
> 
> ...


Looks good dall mate ..


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Looks good dall mate ..


Thanks , I think so too , for £2.25 you really cant go wrong with one of these straps . Blessedly it has also given the watch that extra bit of height away from my wrist so that whatever it was that was giving me a nasty reaction no longer does so .

So yayyy I can wear my subby now ......only problem is now deciding which one of the 3 watches to wear each day .....I have an inkling that this will not be so much of a quandary when I get the "pizza" ( grrr I am like a kid at Christmas waiting for the pizza ..I am counting down the days .....only 19 more sleeps to go !! LOL )


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I hope EM are aware there's going to be a nationwide shortage of Pizzas after the 17th. Subbies might want to pop down to Smiths and buy one, cos it's going to be a long wait.....


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I hope EM are aware there's going to be a nationwide shortage of Pizzas after the 17th. Subbies might want to pop down to Smiths and buy one, cos it's going to a long wait.....


LOL ...yeh I have to say I think I agree with you ...so much so that I am going to go to my newsie and ask them to order 3 in for me to be sure I get them reserved...AND still go to ASDA and buy another lol .

( thats if ASDA will still be getting them in as someone on EM's Fbook page has posted that they asked their ASDA and they said that they will no longer be ordering them )


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

just checked my tracking num and my watch landed in the uk yesterday whooo hoo!!!! parcelforce better not f**k about wi the delivery!!!!









chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> ( thats if ASDA will still be getting them in as someone on EM's Fbook page has posted that they asked their ASDA and they said that they will no longer be ordering them )


Find a WHSmith, everyone gets them from them.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> LOL ...yeh I have to say I think I agree with you ...so much so that I am going to go to my newsie and ask them to order 3 in for me to be sure I get them reserved...AND still go to ASDA and buy another lol .
> 
> ( thats if ASDA will still be getting them in as someone on EM's Fbook page has posted that they asked their ASDA and they said that they will no longer be ordering them )


 my asda never did them that I saw


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Letchy said:


> You're right, it is for shortening the strap - but the tool you linked has the same screw in pieces which my tool does. I don't see why it would be different, lol.
> 
> Kevin, I don't think it is screwed in.


Ok another option is to get a watch block










Set the watch in it, and knock the pins out using a suitable drift and jewellers hammer










Beware the pins may only go one way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Today is the day!
Subby and I are off swimming in the Atlantic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Sure thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if this will help but I checked my accurist strap and it had the same holes and nowhere to get to the pin. there is a small washer type grommet thing in each hole with a solid bar pushed through both. you need something small enough to fit inside the grommet(if that's what it's called) it will then push the bar through the other side.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't know if this will help but I checked my accurist strap and it had the same holes and nowhere to get to the pin. there is a small washer type grommet thing in each hole with a solid bar pushed through both. you need something small enough to fit inside the grommet(if that's what it's called) it will then push the bar through the other side.
> 
> View attachment 1437407


I think you worded that better .. then I did are they like little metal tubes that push In at both ends ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> just checked my tracking num and my watch landed in the uk yesterday whooo hoo!!!! parcelforce better not f**k about wi the delivery!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1437385
> 
> ...


As a Royal Mail employee with over 18 years of experience I can safely say that if parcelforce are the carrier then you've got a looooooong wait Chico ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't know if this will help but I checked my accurist strap and it had the same holes and nowhere to get to the pin. there is a small washer type grommet thing in each hole with a solid bar pushed through both. you need something small enough to fit inside the grommet(if that's what it's called) it will then push the bar through the other side.
> 
> View attachment 1437407


This seems to be the exact case I have, I see those grommet things and wondered if it had something to do with it. ..

Could you elaborate how you did it a little different please?

Edit: Sorry to be such a pain everyone

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think you worded that better .. then I did are they like little metal tubes that push In at both ends ?


yeah, that's right. now I have the task of trying to get them back in lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Letchy said:


> This seems to be the exact case I have, I see those grommet things and wondered if it had something to do with it. ..
> 
> Could you elaborate how you did it a little different please?
> 
> ...


I've got a watch tool kit and there are some small screwdriver looking things but with a flat end, they are small enough to fit down the middle of the grommet. I just tapped it and the bar poked out the other end!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, that's right. now I have the task of trying to get them back in lol


put one all way in then put bar in then with tweezer push part in then push firmly with anything thats has a flat surface..mite work .


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got a watch tool kit and there are some small screwdriver looking things but with a flat end, they are small enough to fit down the middle of the grommet. I just tapped it and the bar poked out the other end!


Oh, awesome. I have the jewelers screwdrivers thingmabob ITMW posted earlier - should that do the trick?

I guess I was right to opwn the flap then 

Thanks a bunch guys.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> As a Royal Mail employee with over 18 years of experience I can safely say that if parcelforce are the carrier then you've got a looooooong wait Chico ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please dont tell me that man, the waiting is killing me!!!! o| 

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Oh, awesome. I have the jewelers screwdrivers thingmabob ITMW posted earlier - should that do the trick?
> 
> I guess I was right to opwn the flap then
> 
> ...


Just make sure you don't use anything too large or it may open up the grommet and it will become loose. I hope this all helps but I won't be doing that again lol, my fingers are far too clumsy for that type of delicate work


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok I was reading a thread were a young 17 year old is looking to get a watch for his 18th and the poor sod only has a budget of $4000!!!!!
> 
> What would you buy with a $4000 budget, please put up some pics..(will be fun)


ok as i put it up, I'd go for a Marine Master 300









And with the change would have to be a combo monster


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Panerai £3,500 buy it now








Panerai Luminor Watch 44mm | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I love thing like that working out what goes were I spent so many hours trying different thing on different watches.... I love buying cheap ones from the charity shop so I can just take them a part to see how they work .. lol did it with an accurist once paid £3.50 for it and it was all black and the crystal was all cloudy and when I clean it up it was a chronograph and very nice I will have to dig it out and wear it again.. 


found it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I think some of us will end yo spending 4000 on this watch collection by he time we are done. And I will have a lot more fun with my military collection than one expensive watch!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Pepperami - I have both a Black and an Orange Monster, I hadn't seen the Combo Monster before, I could be tempted, how much would a Marine Master cost.........


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> Pepperami - I have both a Black and an Orange Monster, I hadn't seen the Combo Monster before, I could be tempted, how much would a Marine Master cost.........


They around $2000 

check out this video, I put it up before..pure art...these hand made by 20 japanese guys, notice no case back, all servicing has to go through the front


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> Pepperami - I have both a Black and an Orange Monster, I hadn't seen the Combo Monster before, I could be tempted, how much would a Marine Master cost.........


 yes I could be tempted too I found this link http://www.yorkshirewatches.co.uk/s...h-ion-black-steel-bracelet-srp311j1-449-p.asp and that's could be about right maybe


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

That is a nice Seiko. I just landed myself a Pepsi bezel Sea Urchin from Amazon Warehouse deals. I am hoping the 'cosmetic imperfection' is not too great which will make it a. Bargain for £105! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That is a nice Seiko. I just landed myself a Pepsi bezel Sea Urchin from Amazon Warehouse deals. I am hoping the 'cosmetic imperfection' is not too great which will make it a. Bargain for £105!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 you got the link to that mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

how about the Dracula monster, the list goes on and on hehehe!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1437537
> 
> how about the Dracula monster, the list goes on and on hehehe!


 to be honest I was like take it or leave it with Seiko I have not got any of them and I could not see what all the fuss was about but I'm really liking that combo 

p.s that was not entirely true thinking about It... I did see 70's dive watch some one put up for me that's In my wish list


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The Snow monster ISTMY?


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1437546
> 
> 
> The Snow monster ISTMY?


That looks really cool!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Seiko Monster Series Diver Scuba 5 Colors Selection Watches Limited Availability | eBay

These are some current LE monsters, every colour under the rainbow, I love seiko monters though some complain they sit a little small on the wrist


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1437546
> 
> 
> The Snow monster ISTMY?


It might just be me but I prefer the ordinary Seiko diver


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

not bad that one pep  just saw this for the Russian watch lovers RUSSIAN VOSTOK WATCH CCCP 1990s EXCELLENT CONDITION  can't seem to get the link to work but it's on ebay .. this one £14.99


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It might just be me but I prefer the ordinary Seiko diver


 maybe I did see 70's dive watch that took my fancy ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It might just be me but I prefer the ordinary Seiko diver


The monsters are a little weird, no one seems to like them on first look but they really really grow on you, the orange monster is an iconic watch but I doubt anyone can tell why lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> The monsters are a little weird, no one seems to like them on first look but they really really grow on you, the orange monster is an iconic watch but I doubt anyone can tell why lol
> 
> View attachment 1437564


Not a fan of the monster's but the SKX 007/9 now that's a different story!! can't wait to get my 009.









Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do like this one to be honest


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not a fan of the monster's but the SKX 007/9 now that's a different story!! can't wait to get my 009.
> 
> View attachment 1437581
> 
> ...


Any one for pepsie max


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not a fan of the monster's but the SKX 007/9 now that's a different story!! can't wait to get my 009.
> 
> Chico


I have an 009 coming next week, for my son, you just cant beat the pepsi bezel, when I wear my own 009, I continually change the position of the bezel lol weird or what!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do like this one to be honest


not bad not overstated


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I have an 009 coming next week, for my son, you just cant beat the pepsi bezel, when I wear my own 009, I continually change the position of the bezel lol weird or what!!


It really is a thing of beauty! If you don't mind me asking pep how much did you pay for it? I've seen it on creation watches for £110 on the jubilee bracelet & free shipping.

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do like this one to be honest


ISMY I think you would be a panda type guy, not a diver but....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> not bad not overstated


 the seller has five different watches and i would buy them all if could lol page6040


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not bad that one pep  just saw this for the Russian watch lovers RUSSIAN VOSTOK WATCH CCCP 1990s EXCELLENT CONDITION  can't seem to get the link to work but it's on ebay .. this one £14.99


http://bit.ly/ParHoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ISMY I think you would be a panda type guy, not a diver but....
> 
> View attachment 1437592


 panda ? ... but I do like the watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> http://bit.ly/ParHoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 very close but the other one a silver and the face was different but still nice


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It really is a thing of beauty! If you don't mind me asking pep how much did you pay for it? I've seen it on creation watches for £110 on the jubilee bracelet & free shipping.
> 
> Chico


Not at all chico, i got it from this guy Seiko Automatic Diver&apos;s SKX009K1 Day Date Pepsi Bezel Diver SKX009 UK Seller | eBay

I did think about creation but I always worry about the risk of import duties, honestly i looked everywhere, including amazon and couldn't beat this price, on rubber would be good for you too as you're are changing to jubilee, he has them on braclet too.

oh and is UK seller, so no risk of duties


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> panda ? ... but I do like the watch


haha some have two sub dials and look like a panda bear lol, is a nick name


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> haha some have two sub dials and look like a panda bear lol, is a nick name


 lol you can call me panda from now on hehe ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> very close but the other one a silver and the face was different but still nice


I bet it goes for more than £14.99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm looking at buying a SKX007 someone has on eBay... They're selling it as they haven't used it for years.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I bet it goes for more than £14.99
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I mite just watch it for the hell of it just to see lol

silver one went for 14.99 plus 3 for del.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Letchy said:


> I'm looking at bidding on a SKX007 someone has on eBay... They're selling it as they haven't used it for years. The thing is, they say it is not working so I think it may just need a battery change maybe? I wonder how cheap I could get it... Ends tomorrow at 9AM so I may put a max bid on to see if I get lucky haha.


Is it quartz? I thought they were all automatic


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Is it quartz? I thought they were all automatic


Um... Please excuse my huge lack of knowledge! I guess if I do decide to bid and win, off to the jewelers it is!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Letchy said:


> I'm looking at bidding on a SKX007 someone has on eBay... They're selling it as they haven't used it for years. The thing is, they say it is not working so I think it may just need a battery change maybe? I wonder how cheap I could get it... Ends tomorrow at 9AM so I may put a max bid on to see if I get lucky haha.


An 007 is an auto letchy, no battery


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Not at all chico, i got it from this guy Seiko Automatic Diver&apos;s SKX009K1 Day Date Pepsi Bezel Diver SKX009 UK Seller | eBay
> 
> I did think about creation but I always worry about the risk of import duties, honestly i looked everywhere, including amazon and couldn't beat this price, on rubber would be good for you too as you're are changing to jubilee, he has them on braclet too.
> 
> oh and is UK seller, so no risk of duties


Cheers mate i'll be watching that one on ebay! I'm actually wanting a super oyster on the 009, strapcode do a cracker that's made for the 009 for £35, looks awesome with the oyster imho.

on the subject of panda watches wot about this stunner - seagull chinese air force 1963 chronograph









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers mate i'll be watching that one on ebay! I'm actually wanting a super oyster on the 009, strapcode do a cracker that's made for the 009 for £35, looks awesome with the oyster imho.
> 
> on the subject of panda watches wot about this stunner - seagull 1963 chronograph
> 
> ...


just call me panda lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Is that my watch, the one I got was this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Sport...8&qid=1396121378&sr=8-2&keywords=Snzf15+seiko but there was only one in the Amazon warehouse deals and I don't really trust the other sellers. There is an SN17 with 'minor cosmetic damage' and no bracelet for £105 still there http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B001IBF15Y/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm new to this site and when trying to look for info about the Military Watch Collection I find the whole thread interspersed with what seems private conversations which go off completely on a tangent to any discussion of the Military Watch Collection by Eaglemoss. Is this normal for this site?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers mate i'll be watching that one on ebay! I'm actually wanting a super oyster on the 009, strapcode do a cracker that's made for the 009 for £35, looks awesome with the oyster imho.
> 
> on the subject of panda watches wot about this stunner - seagull chinese air force 1963 chronograph
> 
> chico


He only seems to have 1 009 left, don't wait too long chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sandwatch said:


> I'm new to this site and when trying to look for info about the Military Watch Collection I find the whole thread interspersed with what seems private conversations which go off completely on a tangent to any discussion of the Military Watch Collection by Eaglemoss. Is this normal for this site?


Yes, for this thread anyway. (!)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Is that my watch, the one I got was this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Sport...8&qid=1396121378&sr=8-2&keywords=Snzf15+seiko but there was only one in the Amazon warehouse deals and I don't really trust the other sellers. There is an SN17 with 'minor cosmetic damage' and no bracelet for £105 still there http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B001IBF15Y/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 cheers and if you are buying to wear it's going to get dink so no worry's ...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

That is exactly what I thought. I had a bid on a (admittedly perfect) used one on eBay but it went for £160. I can get a new one from Yorkshire watches for less than that, but it bodes well for resale if this one is not what I expect. Plus I now am getting the Pepsi bezel which I think looks a bit better. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> He only seems to have 1 009 left, don't wait too long chico


just noticed that, birthdays not till july aswell!!! i'll save him and check back!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> I'm new to this site and when trying to look for info about the Military Watch Collection I find the whole thread interspersed with what seems private conversations which go off completely on a tangent to any discussion of the Military Watch Collection by Eaglemoss. Is this normal for this site?


 well we have gaps waiting for the next watch to come out so we chat it's better then being dead thread in-between ... and hiya mate welcome to the nut house 

p.s you have any ? just ask then and we will help if we can


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> I'm new to this site and when trying to look for info about the Military Watch Collection I find the whole thread interspersed with what seems private conversations which go off completely on a tangent to any discussion of the Military Watch Collection by Eaglemoss. Is this normal for this site?


This thread had turned in to a kind of mini-forum it seems. There are links to most of the info on the first 5 watches in the first post. Anything else you need to know, I'm sure people will be happy to answer your questions


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> This thread had turned in to a kind of mini-forum it seems.


.... which is great, because other parts of the forum can be a bit "snobby" if you haven't got "their" kind of brand. This friendly thread is a little oasis in a big desert.


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

To Chrono 555 ......seems a bit pointless having a thread devoted to a particular subject then discuss all and sundry ? Any other forum Ive been involved in would ask folk to talk about other stuff somewhere else by a moderator. Not much help to those looking for particular info. Anyway, I'll let you lot get on with your private chats and try and get info elsewhere about the collection.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sandwatch said:


> I'm new to this site and when trying to look for info about the Military Watch Collection I find the whole thread interspersed with what seems private conversations which go off completely on a tangent to any discussion of the Military Watch Collection by Eaglemoss. Is this normal for this site?


Welcome to WUS sandwatch, as chrono said this thread is different from the majority of threads on here but with weeks to wait between watches being released we need to talk about something!! 
if you have any questions about the collection just ask and you will get a friendly fast response from the guys on here.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> I'm new to this site and when trying to look for info about the Military Watch Collection I find the whole thread interspersed with what seems private conversations which go off completely on a tangent to any discussion of the Military Watch Collection by Eaglemoss. Is this normal for this site?


The answer would be no for the site but very true for this thread, everything you want to know about MWC is in the thread but the 2/3 week wait between watch shipments have caused a few diversions and discussions all watch related and small references to biscuits


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sandwatch said:


> To Chrono 555 ......seems a bit pointless having a thread devoted to a particular subject then discuss all and sundry ? Any other forum Ive been involved in would ask folk to talk about other stuff somewhere else by a moderator. Not much help to those looking for particular info. Anyway, I'll let you lot get on with your private chats and try and get info elsewhere about the collection.


Sandwatch, sorry if you're unhappy. No one here is going to step in and tell people to stop talking, it's a nice friendly thread. What you have to remember is we often discuss the watches the MWC ones are based on, and people go off and buy homages of them. That wouldn't be possible if we were all bound by rules to only talk about MWC.

As stated, there are large gaps between MWC watches coming out, so rather than an empty space, I think most people would like to chat. This thread has evolved into a friendly get-together and meeting place for anyone, where there is no snobbery and we all discuss what we share a love of ..... watches.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Is that my watch, the one I got was this Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Gents SNZF15J1: Amazon.co.uk: Watches but there was only one in the Amazon warehouse deals and I don't really trust the other sellers. There is an SN17 with 'minor cosmetic damage' and no bracelet for £105 still there Amazon.co.uk: Buying Choices: Seiko Men's 5 Automatic Watch SNZF17K1
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If there are any Topics about em hopefully someone on the site can help you out wrong post


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> To Chrono 555 ......seems a bit pointless having a thread devoted to a particular subject then discuss all and sundry ? Any other forum Ive been involved in would ask folk to talk about other stuff somewhere else by a moderator. Not much help to those looking for particular info. Anyway, I'll let you lot get on with your private chats and try and get info elsewhere about the collection.


Like Chrono said sandwatch if you were to ask any questions about the MWC watches then ANYBODY on this thread will jump at the chance to answer your question if they can BUT we also like to talk about other things as well even biscuits and we have no need or want for some sort of "forum police" telling us what we can and can't talk about, it would remove the camaraderie and the online friendships that we feel we have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> To Chrono 555 ......seems a bit pointless having a thread devoted to a particular subject then discuss all and sundry ? Any other forum Ive been involved in would ask folk to talk about other stuff somewhere else by a moderator. Not much help to those looking for particular info. Anyway, I'll let you lot get on with your private chats and try and get info elsewhere about the collection.


There is a MWC thread on Piston heads


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sandwatch said:


> To Chrono 555 ......seems a bit pointless having a thread devoted to a particular subject then discuss all and sundry ? Any other forum Ive been involved in would ask folk to talk about other stuff somewhere else by a moderator. Not much help to those looking for particular info. Anyway, I'll let you lot get on with your private chats and try and get info elsewhere about the collection.


What kind of info are you looking for? when it comes to the MWC this is the place to be!

chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Subby has been for a swim!




























Well it was in the water for aprox 2 hours and a depth perhaps of 3 metres.

Results?

Well it's still working, but has condensation on the inside









I was going to open it up and clean it, perhaps shove it in some rice...
But do you know what? I'm going to leave it and look for any ill effects

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There is a MWC thread on Piston heads


lol I was going to say that I was thinking It would be right up his street  we can't please all the people all the time. but we try


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kev, that's not good - it should be able to cope with a bit of swimming. 
Did you do a water test on the Subby, and did you put the seal in properly?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Subby has been for a swim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that could be cause my heat condensing as mine is still great . but how deep did you say you went .. and water proof depend how long it was under still is it like 30 mins or something...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ITMY, look at the 3rd photo - the large water at the bottom of the dial. That looks more than condensation.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

To be fair, all retail releases so far have been taken apart, water tested, put back together with reviews galore and pics of the next two retail releases, all of which is available in the first post. That is more info than you're likely to find on any forum.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Even been taken to Miami for swim tests, I mean, what more do people expect


more....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> To be fair, all retail releases so far have been taken apart, water tested, put back together with reviews galore and pics of the next two retail releases, all of which is available in the first post. That is more info than you're likely to find on any forum.


Even been taken to Miami for swim tests, I mean, what more do people expect


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Even been taken to Miami for swim tests, I mean, what more do people expect


Sorry, a poncey Miami swim test just isn't enough. I demand Kev does some Arctic swim tests.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ITMY, look at the 3rd photo - the large water at the bottom of the dial. That looks more than condensation.


 I thought that was on the outside could not see it in the bottom pic ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Subby has been for a swim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would any one do that with an expensive watch no they would keep it wrapped up in cotton wool good old 9.99 sorry I am slow to use this Tardis of mine


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Kev, that's not good - it should be able to cope with a bit of swimming.
> Did you do a water test on the Subby, and did you put the seal in properly?


Yeah it had been put back together ok.
It didn't leak. There was no sign of pooled water, just condensation.

Now given the time it was in salt water, I'd say it faired not to badly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Would any do that with an expensive no they would keep it wraped up in cotton wool good old 9.99


 well said I think if I had bought one at a big prices would not dare do anything to it with these i have strip em down to pieces like this  or this one the latest the subby


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well said I think if I had bought one at a big prices would not dare do anything to it with these i have strip em down to pieces like this  or this one the latest the subby


You could have rellumed the dots on the dial


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I love this thread! I am new to the forum and feared posting for ages because of the snobbishness elsewhere. This thread is what gave me the confidence to join in!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> I love this thread! I am new to the forum and feared listing for ages because of the snobbishness elsewhere. This thread is what gave me the confidence to join in!


That's what I found. I joined up 3 years ago and some of the other threads are openly hostile. Here is my go-to place every day now.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You could have rellumed the dots on the dial


 did not have any at the time mate ..I think I would have if I had


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I love this thread! I am new to the forum and feared listing for ages because of the snobbishness elsewhere. This thread is what gave me the confidence to join in!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are right I was going through the Oris thread before i joined this as I have 2 vintage oris watches I would have liked to have found out more about them ,someone else put up a photo of a old oris and were almost shot down in flames.Guess what I did not do correct I am here now and I am glad


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You are right I was going through the Oris thread before i joined this as I have 2 vintage oris watches I would have liked to have found out more about them ,someone else put up a photo of a old oris and were almost shot down in flames.Guess what I did not do correct I am here now and I am glad


 and we would not want it any other way mate .. there loss our gain


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I had 2 threads in the Russian section one was very friendly the other ended badly lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I had 2 threads in the Russian section one was very friendly the other ended badly lol


We dont want another cold war do we


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

One of the reasons I joined this forum / thread was because of the "light-heartedness" of it , like others have said I also checked out other forums and even some of the other threads on this one .I sat back and waited to see if I would like this forum long before I made my first post and I am happy to say that although at times it does go off on a tangent and it can be a struggle to find a specific item/ post that this is definitely one of the best ( if not the best ) I have found on the subject BECAUSE of the way it is, its like a small community where everyone feels free to post something no matter how "stupid" it may seem .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

maybe chico need to edit the thread title to include bourbons so people aren't confused.

honestly we have a lot more folk being positive than negative and while I see sandwatch point, this thread has been good for WUS, MWC and everyone who joins in, there's no malice here and none would be tolerated,

this is the perfect thread for introducing people to watch collecting and for sharing watch experience, we all on a budget and have to chose our watches carefully and I have seen every 'affordable' watch dissected and discussed to the hell and back, all inspired by this MWC collection!

So nobody can fault that, if they do we don't need them here, we'll cope


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

We will have to WATCH the time tonight


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> We will have to WATCH the time tonight


God help us in 3yrs time when we'll have _eighty _of the buggers to change.....!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> We will have to WATCH the time tonight


can you imagine setting the time on 80 watches!!! lol

chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've praised this thread many times on the friendliness that so many other forums SERIOUSLY lack!! 

There's a 2 week gap between issues and I would rather talk about biscuits than the thread die off till the next watch is out haha.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> We will have to WATCH the time tonight


Thanks for the reminder, I had forgotten lol. I love the nice light evenings


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> maybe chico need to edit the thread title to include bourbons so people aren't confused.
> 
> honestly we have a lot more folk being positive than negative and while I see sandwatch point, this thread has been good for WUS, MWC and everyone who joins in, there's no malice here and none would be tolerated,
> 
> ...


That was eloquently put pep lad. I'm nominating you for post of the week ;-) !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> can you imagine setting the time on 80 watches!!! lol
> 
> chico


It has just taken me a good ten minutes to sort my collection out. And I only have six watches.

Edit: I have just worked out how to 'like' and 'quote' using Tapatalk. Sorry I am a slow learner... Anyone know if I dam 'mention' people easily or do I need to buy the full iPad version?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, here's something we need to figure out, I was reading another thread, cant find the blasted thing now, but the guys got into a debate about leaving winders out on quartz watches.

Some guys believed this is a bad thing, as all you do is apply a clutch that stops the hands and the watch continues to run?

Anyone ever heard of this before, some lads of the opinion. that this is bad in the long term, which is a factor we need to consider?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> God help us in 3yrs time when we'll have _eighty _of the buggers to change.....!


 160 in my case lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok, here's something we need to figure out, I was reading another thread, cant find the blasted thing now, but the guys got into a debate about leaving winders out on quartz watches.
> 
> Some guys believed this is a bad thing, as all you do is apply a clutch that stops the hands and the watch continues to run?
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this before, some lads of the opinion. that this is bad in the long term, which is a factor we need to consider?


I thought that pulling out the crown stopped the watch completely? Who knows when our mwc watches were made and they've had their crowns pulled out (battery intact too)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok, here's something we need to figure out, I was reading another thread, cant find the blasted thing now, but the guys got into a debate about leaving winders out on quartz watches.
> 
> Some guys believed this is a bad thing, as all you do is apply a clutch that stops the hands and the watch continues to run?
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this before, some lads of the opinion. that this is bad in the long term, which is a factor we need to consider?


I thought long and hard about whether to keep the watches 'mint' or whether to pull the tab and set the time, even for those I will probably rarely or never wear. I decided that this is like buying toys and keeping them in the boxes and so I pulled the tabs, as they are meant to be worn. However I can't afford 80 batteries for watches that are likely not worth as much as the cost of replacing the batteries, so was thinking of pulling the crowns when they move into their display case.

Having said that, my wife is complaining that my small collection ticking is disturbing her sleep, so when I have 80 I don't think I will be popular if I leave the crowns in. I would be interested to know if I should pull the batteries out for long term storage.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Am I doing doing something Wrong I only set my watches as and when required


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok, here's something we need to figure out, I was reading another thread, cant find the blasted thing now, but the guys got into a debate about leaving winders out on quartz watches.
> 
> Some guys believed this is a bad thing, as all you do is apply a clutch that stops the hands and the watch continues to run?
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this before, some lads of the opinion. that this is bad in the long term, which is a factor we need to consider?


 good point I think I will leave them in last chance of them being broke of and I will always change the battery if not used in a long time . anyway so It change the watch time god I meant to start doing that this morning I could have just finish it about now..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That was eloquently put pep lad. I'm nominating you for post of the week ;-) !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wont have anyone mess with my fav thread lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Am I doing doing something Wrong I only set my watches as and when required


 nah mate it just means you have not got ocd lol do you set the date or not on a watch wit that function ..?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So......you know me ...I tend to do a lot of searching on the net ....well I found this ...



In another answer to this question I found whilst searching the net they say that the only real dis-advantage to pulling out the crown is that dust can get into the watch through the "gap" created .

Hope this is useful .

Dall


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I read somewhere that the SBS watch isn't 'hackable'. This means pulling the crown out stops the second hand, right? 
But....pulling the crown out on my SBS stops the second hand. So it is hack able?????

I are confooosed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> I read somewhere that the SBS watch isn't 'hackable'. This means pulling the crown out stops the second hand, right?
> But....pulling the crown out on my SBS stops the second hand. So it is hack able?????
> 
> I are confooosed


Hacking merely means you can stop the second hand, so if the Subby's second hand stops when you pull out the crown then yes, it is hackable.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> good point I think I will leave them in last chance of them being broke of and I will always change the battery if not used in a long time . anyway so It change the watch time god I meant to start doing that this morning I could have just finish it about now..


Maybe storing these long term means removing the battery as the safe option?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nah mate it just means you have not got ocd lol do you set the date or not on a watch wit that function ..?


Not all my watches have quick date set can be a pain if I wear one every day of the month


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Maybe storing these long term means removing the battery as the safe option?


 well I think I have keep them completely as I had them from the shop so I have the big cardboard and each in plastic cover boxes mags unopened so if I open them would it devalue them as mint and boxed untouched ... ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

do any of you guys have kinetic watches?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not all my watches have quick date set can be a pain if I wear one every day of the month


 well buy 365 an ones always rite hehe..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> do any of you guys have kinetic watches?


 is that the one with the flywheel were it self winds ..?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is that the one with the flywheel were it self winds ..?


a capacitor that charges a battery whit shaking, saves on battery changes, but capacitor can go are are big money to replace


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> a capacitor that charges a battery whit shaking, saves on battery changes, but capacitor can go are are big money to replace


duh I will learn it all one day....  oh that i have saw it a couple of time but was not sure what it was on the specs..


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> I love this thread! I am new to the forum and feared posting for ages because of the snobbishness elsewhere. This thread is what gave me the confidence to join in!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good man!
Welcome aboard, this thread is rather unique!
You'll find we talk about the MWC watches as they are released, then we'll talk about alternatives, then well be talking about anything!

This is one thread where everyone's opinion is expressed and welcomed, no flaming, no arguments.

You won't find any comments telling you to buy a seiko instead of the watch your really interested in
(no disrespect meant to seiko's....it's just that seems to be a common answer!)

So welcome in, take a chair and pick a biscuit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> duh I will learn it all one day....  oh that i have saw it a couple of time but was not sure what it was on the specs..


Seems to be a big no no with watch collectors, invented by Seiko (I think), seems to be a no brainer, quartz charged with an auto system but seems to be loosing favour among the faithful, perhaps is the capicitor issues


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Good man!
> Welcome aboard, this thread is rather unique!
> You'll find we talk about the MWC watches as they are released, then we'll talk about alternatives, then well be talking about anything!
> 
> ...


Thanks @kevinw, look forward to 80 watches worth of talking nonsense with you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Good man!
> Welcome aboard, this thread is rather unique!
> You'll find we talk about the MWC watches as they are released, then we'll talk about alternatives, then well be talking about anything!
> 
> ...


 well said.. but I mite be falling under the evil spell of Seiko ..I feel the combo monster calling out to me hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Good man!
> 
> You won't find any comments telling you to buy a seiko instead of the watch your really interested in
> (no disrespect meant to seiko's....it's just that seems to be a common answer!)
> ...


No I wont have that, I say Vostok now too lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've set the time on my EM watches and I'll replace the batteries when they die. I think having a watch doing what it does best (ticking away lol) is the best thing for them and will stop any possible?? seizing or congealing. 

I buy the cheap batteries of eBay 10 for £1 or something like that so shouldn't work out too expensive lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Just a thought, any of the collection you don't want to wear, why not just pop the battery out to stop the risk of any leakage....which will royaly destroy your watch.

I've experienced leaky batteries too many times,...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Seems to be a big no no with watch collectors, invented by Seiko (I think), seems to be a no brainer, quartz charged with an auto system but seems to be loosing favour among the faithful, perhaps is the capicitor issues


 what the flux capacitor .. (lol could not help it - slap own back of head ) it would be the cost of repairing it would be more then the cost of the watch I would of thought.. unless top end brand ...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well said.. but I mite be falling under the evil spell of Seiko ..I feel the combo monster calling out to me hehe


I have just bought my third Seiko so keeping sctumm!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I got a ? do you think the watches that have the showcase back are more uncomfortable to wear I have a rotary half skeleton and the backs raised ... I find it sit funny ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have just bought my third Seiko so keeping sctumm!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 which ones got any pics


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have just bought my third Seiko so keeping sctumm!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's it started?

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> which ones got any pics


I have An inherited Seiko 5 date just homage that is not high quality but has sentimental value, a dress watch that is (eek) Quartz but looks pretty and a sea urchin Pepsi on its way.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have just bought my third Seiko so keeping sctumm!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Show show show!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> That's it started
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 we like hearing about all watches so tell us if you want .. I'm open to all watch based talks (and biscuit as long as jammy dodgers  ..) I like it when people give you a different way of looking at things so please carry on tell us all lol ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have just bought my third Seiko so keeping sctumm!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There's nothing wrong with Seikos, I have 2 of em


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have An inherited Seiko 5 date just homage that is not high quality but has sentimental value, a dress watch that is (eek) Quartz but looks pretty and a sea urchin Pepsi on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 like the top one the other one is a bit quiet for my taste but I have seen a lot worse and the pesi is a fav among some so nowt wrong with them


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> There's nothing wrong with Seikos, I have 2 of em


what l meant wasthe bug

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> what l meant wasthe bug
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 lol yeah I think Seiko sneak up and bit me in the bum and I have been turn lol .


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a confession .....

up until the Military Watch Collection was released .....this was my daily wearer ....



The ex missus bought it as a birthday gift and due to me being a sentimental old git I never had the heart to get rid ...however now its a totally different story ! LOL

( excuse the quality of the pic )


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

time cocoon | eBay

check some of the cheap beauties from india here, i have bought from india in the past, no issues at all, enjoy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I have a confession .....
> 
> up until the Military Watch Collection was released .....this was my daily wearer ....
> 
> ...


 can't see the name but like the design of it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> like the top one the other one is a bit quiet for my taste but I have seen a lot worse and the pesi is a fav among some so nowt wrong with them


Here's the full collection. I sold most of the rest (invicta pro diver, accurist diver two Vostoks) to try to get fewer, better watches. Until Mwc came along and made quantity more important again!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can't see the name but like the design of it


Its a Sekonda , all my watches for the past 20 years have been Sekondas...never had a problem with any of them .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> time cocoon | eBay
> 
> check some of the cheap beauties from india here, i have bought from india in the past, no issues at all, enjoy


 is that real theirs one 0.72 euro and it looks not bad ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Up early reading my book now good night fellow watch ers

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, Mike!
I like the dressy one - I'm a sucker for simple dials
My Seikos, both from the 70s:


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is that real theirs one 0.72 euro and it looks not bad ....


That's the opening bid, 3 days of bidding to go on it, the usually go for less that £30, most are automatics and I have 3 seiko 5s from india and they bullet proof


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Its a Sekonda , all my watches for the past 20 years have been Sekondas...never had a problem with any of them .


you are speaking to the converted I have a lot of sekonda I love them their proper workhorse they just take it all an still come up look good ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Up early reading my book now good night fellow watch ers
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 catch you tomorrow mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have An inherited Seiko 5 date just homage that is not high quality but has sentimental value, a dress watch that is (eek) Quartz but looks pretty and a sea urchin Pepsi on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does a sea urchin look like?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> What does a sea urchin look like?












Like this

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> do any of you guys have kinetic watches?


yeah a birthday present from the missus about 8 years ago, dont wear it much due to the size but could never part with it!









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> What does a sea urchin look like?


 here you go.. whoop wrong pic try again hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Everyone going all seiko..my work here is done ...mmmmuuuuhhahahhahahahhah


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Ok, here's something we need to figure out, I was reading another thread, cant find the blasted thing now, but the guys got into a debate about leaving winders out on quartz watches.
> 
> Some guys believed this is a bad thing, as all you do is apply a clutch that stops the hands and the watch continues to run?
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this before, some lads of the opinion. that this is bad in the long term, which is a factor we need to consider?


On the one hand in theory it's good because it means that the the stepper motor isn't being powered in your watch so the battery will last much, much longer....

...but on the other hand it can potentially be very bad because you won't know when the battery has run out because there won't be any moving hands which have stopped. Which means that if isn't picked up on the battery could leak and start corroding the inside of your watch and kill it and you wouldn't know.

Personally I'd say leave the crown in. On an ultra cheap watch like this (that essentially just has very basic water resistance) your probably going to be changing your own batteries, so it isn't really a cost or technical issue in terms of replacing them. Just leave them running and when they do run out you can see instantly and have them going again in just a couple of minutes.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I got a ? do you think the watches that have the showcase back are more uncomfortable to wear I have a rotary half skeleton and the backs raised ... I find it sit funny ...


Absolutely no difference in how a watch wears between an exhibition back and a solid case back in my experience.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Everyone going all seiko..my work here is done ...mmmmuuuuhhahahhahahahhah


 well if someone wants a watch because they like it all the power to them but if it just to be accepted I think it's a bit sad ..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> On the one hand in theory it's good because it means that the the stepper motor isn't being powered in your watch so the battery will last much, much longer....
> 
> ...but on the other hand it can potentially be very bad because you won't know when the battery has run out because there won't be any moving hands which have stopped. Which means that if isn't picked up on the battery could leak and start corroding the inside of your watch and kill it and you wouldn't know.
> 
> Personally I'd say leave the crown in. On an ultra cheap watch like this (that essentially just has very basic water resistance) your probably going to be changing your own batteries, so it isn't really a cost or technical issue in terms of replacing them. Just leave them running and when they do run out you can see instantly and have them going again in just a couple of minutes.


Hi shaggy  good advice!

Do you have a HMT pilot in your collection, I'm thinking I need to get one ...hmm


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well if someone wants a watch because they like it all the power to them but if it just to be accepted I think it's a bit sad ..


Ah you know me better than that ITMY, was meant, tongue in cheek, seiko have merit just like many many makes


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The Pilot is a cool watch - so affordable, and looks great (and very different) on pretty much any strap


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I think it's probably best to leave the watches running so you know when the battery dies. here is a link for the bay for 100 batteries for £3 !

100 pack AG4 LR626 377 1.5v button batteries,watch batteries. | eBay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> The Pilot is a cool watch - so affordable, and looks great (and very different) on pretty much any strap


Where did you get that od30, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Absolutely no difference in how a watch wears between an exhibition back and a solid case back in my experience.


 this one seems to have a high back I have borrow this pic I did not take one from the back..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Hi shaggy  good advice!
> 
> Do you have a HMT in your collection, I'm thinking I need to get one ...hmm


Yes, a friend gave me one, they are nice little cheap watches (the key words here being Cheap and Little). You can pick them up for small money and they have a nice rough and ready vintage vibe. The Pilot and Jananta models are very popular on some of the forums on WUS. However the best model by far is the elusive special White Pilot. It has a nice largish case size and a very nice quality finish to it, they were originally made as part of a limited edition for these forums. They might be a little hard to get hold of but are still inexpensive and sought after. You could try contacting forum member OhDark 30 as I believe she may have some spare ones she is selling.










You can read about the project here -

http://www.thetimebum.com/2013/10/interview-prateek-shujanya-talks-about.html?m=1


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ah you know me better than that ITMY, was meant, tongue in cheek, seiko have merit just like many many makes


 lol was not aim out you mate  just the watch collecting community in general I have had in past negative comments on threads and it just amazes me that their are people like that ...you on the other hand my friend are great


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

It was my first purchase of something I'd seen on wruw. 
Bought it off an Indian seller called something like watches and telephones. Changed the strap (the stock ones are a bit rubbish)
Would highly recommend 2 guys on the forum here who sell on ebay, Fateh (the_india_store) and Hari (ebonitepens) - both do excellent customer service
PS Yes, I do have one LE White Pilot left if anyone's interested ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, a friend gave me one, they are nice little cheap watches (the key words here being Cheap and Little). You can pick them up for small money and they have a nice rough and ready vintage vibe. The Pilot and Jananta models are very popular on some of the forums on WUS. However the best model by far is the elusive special White Pilot. It has a nice largish case size and a very nice quality finish to it, they were originally made as part of a limited edition for these forums. They might be a little hard to get hold of but are still inexpensive and sought after. You could try contacting forum member OhDark 30 as I believe she may have some spare ones she is selling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I seen this project and some of the specials on eBay, they are nice, didn't some WUS member go to india to oversee the design etc?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it came about from a forum member called Prateek that lives in India near the HMT factory, he put the idea out about doing some kind of Limited Edition if enough people were interested. There was also forum member Fateh also from India that has been a great advocate and also seller of HMTs on these forums.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Link to the main HMT thread -

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=843363


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

They look great watches. This forum has certainly opened my eyes to no-name brands which are of as-good (if not better) quality as what we get on the High Street. 
I just wish I could give them all a home.
I'm dreading getting all 80 of the MWC watches, as I don't know when I'll ever wear them all.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> They look great watches. This forum has certainly opened my eyes to no-name brands which are of as-good (if not better) quality as what we get on the High Street.
> I just wish I could give them all a home.
> I'm dreading getting all 80 of the MWC watches, as I don't know when I'll ever wear them all.


Personally I don't think anyone needs a collection of 80 ultra, ultra cheap watches wear. If you are into military history and want a compete collection to look at then go for the whole set. But watches for actually wearing? I'd say just pick and choose your favourite dozen or two. Most people in this hobby will tell you that key to it is quality over quantity. When I say quality I don't Rolex and Omega, rather I mean quality of collection, picking and choosing with knowledge some good watches rather than blindly buying in effect every single cheap watch that Eagle Moss puts out for the sake of completion. And you'll probably find that if you get the whole set you'll have ended up buying quite a few watches over and over that essentially very, very similar.

The whole collection is going to cost you £800. That's a lot *LOT* of money to be sinking into these ultra cheap watches. Going back to quality vs quantity you could either have a collection of the whole shed load of MWC watches OR (if you shop carefully and pick up some pre owned ones) a collection that included say a Seiko SKX 007, Seiko Monster, Vostok Amphibia, Citizen Nighthawk, G.Gerlach MS Batory, Hamilton Khaki and a Getat PAM. All of those are stone cold classics, will serve you for decades and would give you a beautiful collection to be proud of that you could pass on to your kids. I see it like this, what would you rather have on your walls, a couple of beautiful Picasso's and Van Gogh's, or tons and tons and tons of cheap rough derivative no name paintings instead? A couple of awesome cars like a Range Rover, a Porsche, and a good quality BMW or Mercedes family car or a fleet of 80 Ford Fiestas, Daiwoos, Dacias, and the like? Exactly quality over quantity. Like I say, no one really needs 80 cheap £10 watches...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I say collect what you want and be dammed what people think... if you enjoy them then so be it .. I don't want to be in anyone's gang you must wear this to be a accepted attitude is laughable . I will rather walk alone and be wearing my choice of watch... collecting is for fun so let it be fun... and on the issue 80 I think it give you a chance to ware what ever one suits your mood.... then say constantly just wearing one of the one's people say you must collect and give it a year and then they wont be the in watch anyway their will be some other must have watch you got to have or you ant a collector and it's start again lol . I'm not saying don't have these watches I'm just saying wear what ever the bloody hell you want and wear it with pride it is your collection at the end of the day and there will always be some elitist tool that will slag it off ..I always feel sorry for them in their little world of their thread they are so cool and unloved .. here it's can you feel the love and camaraderie and I will take that over everything else ... this is meant in general and not at anyone in particularly but if this is cause you anger it maybe it's because you know it to be true  that said morning everyone have a lovely day


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

For those that are interested ....









A snip at £25.00 !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so on that note I went digging thro my old box of watches I have had for 20 plus years and found these .. there all bargain bucket but each one has a story to tell I wont bore you now with them there plenty of time for that lol .. but I would never got rid of them .. not worth the money on two of them anyway .. so decide to wear the terrain sport with the green face the story this watch has been thro lol ... so let's see the old darling you have got hidden would to see some old one's that have gone now from my collection


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> No one really needs 80 cheap £10 watches...


Shaggy, you're a mate but I completely disagree. Going vintage, particularly Russian, you can have a collection of varied, interesting (mech alarms, military watches, one handers, space watches) and totally non-generic watches for surprisingly little
In my collection, most about £30. About £150 for 70s Seiko or Citizen chronos. About £300 for the Strela, with the Smiths W10 and my O&W chrono a bit more. But yes, about 40 £30 watches


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok so I was bored ...shoot me .....

I know these have been posted on the forum before however I thought that I would bring this to peoples attention here ....

Panerai do some VERY nice screensavers and wallpapers on their site , I have downloaded one myself and its NICE !

here is the link .....

Officine Panerai Watches Screensavers for PC and Mac

( just thank your Uncle Dall for his insomnia ..I tend to find things on the net in the wee small hours ...)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Ok so I was bored ...shoot me .....
> 
> I know these have been posted on the forum before however I thought that I would bring this to peoples attention here ....
> 
> ...


 lol glad I ant the only one doing that I have always got watch related pages In the background I'm looking at ... 

p.s is that taste or is it just me


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> It was my first purchase of something I'd seen on wruw.
> Bought it off an Indian seller called something like watches and telephones. Changed the strap (the stock ones are a bit rubbish)
> Would highly recommend 2 guys on the forum here who sell on ebay, Fateh (the_india_store) and Hari (ebonitepens) - both do excellent customer service
> PS Yes, I do have one LE White Pilot left if anyone's interested ;-)


Wow. I am getting addicted in a weird way to watches now. Thanks guys!!

OD30... May I ask you to PM me with the details of that White Pilot you're selling please? I'd LOVE to own it! Unfortunately I cannot PM you as your inbox is full and needs a little spring cleaning! Haha. 
Seriously, you guys are pretty awesome. It really is like a small internet family in this thread lol.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol glad I ant the only one doing that I have always got watch related pages In the background I'm looking at ...
> 
> p.s is that taste or is it just me


Why do I have a Curly Hetchins road racing cycle as my screen saver I may live in past


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Why do I have a Curly Hetchins road racing cycle as my screen saver I may live in past


I did have a pic of a big jammy dodger on mine till all these watches came along


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Personally I don't think anyone needs a collection of 80 ultra, ultra cheap watches wear.


I agree, There's no way I will be collecting them all, I think once I get the free display case I may stop or cherry pick if possible. these watches have reminded me of my love for all watches. I've already bought 2 russian vostok watches, 2 Archives and now I'm looking for a diver(although it probably won't get wet lol) all these will join my already growing collection of Rotarys, Seikos, Accurist, Sekonda etc etc


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat myself. Planning to stop after issue 5 and the purchase of a Vostok and putting the money I would have spent on them aside. Though if I see one that stands out I'll probably buy it. They're pretty good for the price.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I agree, There's no way I will be collecting them all, I think once I get the free display case I may stop or cherry pick if possible. these watches have reminded me of my love for all watches. I've already bought 2 russian vostok watches, 2 Archives and now I'm looking for a diver(although it probably won't get wet lol) all these will join my already growing collection of Rotarys, Seikos, Accurist, Sekonda etc etc


 that what I like the choice and interest cause by these watch is in essence the best part to a degree thou I do love them as well 

p.s does any one watch river monster on itv ? ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that what I like the choice and interest cause by these watch is in essence the best part to a degree thou I do love them as well
> 
> p.s does any one watch river monster on itv ? ...


Yeah, I've seen quite a few episodes. For some reason it's my 11 yo daughters favourite program !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

If you don't subscribe with MWC or your newsagent, I doubt anyone will be able to cherry pick and will have to get the whole 80 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah, I've seen quite a few episodes. For some reason it's my 11 yo daughters favourite program !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 it's good it dispel the myths but what watch is he wearing I mean he gone in to radioactive location... jump in old water and all that and it seems to be to be the same one all the time?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> If you don't subscribe with MWC or your newsagent, I doubt anyone will be able to cherry pick and will have to get the whole 80
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I can't see places like Easons not getting the magazines. The only reason they're in such short supply is because of the number of magazines being shipped out to newsagents and the likes. I'm sure there'll be a few to be had in the shops. Plus, a full subscription (with boxes/folders) would cost about €1300-1400 here.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's good it dispel the myths but what watch is he wearing I mean he gone in to radioactive location... jump in old water and all that and it seems to be to be the same one all the time?


Not sure actually ITMW I would have to see if there are any episodes still on the TiVo box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I can't see places like Easons not getting the magazines. The only reason they're in such short supply is because of the number of magazines being shipped out to newsagents and the likes. I'm sure there'll be a few to be had in the shops. Plus, a full subscription (with boxes/folders) would cost about €1300-1400 here.


I'm not so sure, I can't see even the likes of easons stocking eg issue 49 if no one has bought the 10 issues before it, I hope so but...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I can't see places like Easons not getting the magazines. The only reason they're in such short supply is because of the number of magazines being shipped out to newsagents and the likes. I'm sure there'll be a few to be had in the shops. Plus, a full subscription (with boxes/folders) would cost about €1300-1400 here.


I'd say your right Easons seem to have loads of partwork collections so they should keep getting this in


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Wow. I am getting addicted in a weird way to watches now. Thanks guys!!
> 
> OD30... May I ask you to PM me with the details of that White Pilot you're selling please? I'd LOVE to own it! Unfortunately I cannot PM you as your inbox is full and needs a little spring cleaning! Haha.
> Seriously, you guys are pretty awesome. It really is like a small internet family in this thread lol.


You had better get your inbox clear if you want to get into a bidding war with me lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Not sure actually ITMW I would have to see if there are any episodes still on the TiVo box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lol I love this forum I just Google it seems to be a Suunto Vector. found out by link to guess were your right a watch u seek thread  lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Why do I have a Curly Hetchins road racing cycle as my screen saver I may live in past


I have a Brabus EC145 as mine:


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'd say your right Easons seem to have loads of partwork collections so they should keep getting this in


Yeah, I can't see it being a problem. I was in there the other day and they had 4-5 copies of issue 49 of the pocket watch collection magazine. It'll probably get harder to find, but it should be there.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just back from the scottish golf show and seen a guy with his lufty on!! The guy in the ping booth was wearing a Rolex submariner, absolutely beautiful!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just back from the scottish golf show and seen a guy with his luffty on!! The guy in the ping booth was wearing a Rolex submariner, absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Chico


Did you notice any golf clubs lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Double post!!


Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Did you notice any golf clubs lol


LOL yip a lovely set of ping G25's, between looking at all these watches & golf clubs my head is scrambled!!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think we're gonna have to get a petition going, EM need to get these watches out quicker, it feels like a fecking year since we got the subby


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I think we're gonna have to get a petition going, EM need to get these watches out quicker, it feels like a fecking year since we got the subby


It's not that bad. If you think since 21st February - five weeks - we've had three watches already.
Or in my case, I've gone from one watch to eight!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Shaggy, you're a mate but I completely disagree. Going vintage, particularly Russian, you can have a collection of varied, interesting (mech alarms, military watches, one handers, space watches) and totally non-generic watches for surprisingly little
> In my collection, most about £30. About £150 for 70s Seiko or Citizen chronos. About £300 for the Strela, with the Smiths W10 and my O&W chrono a bit more. But yes, about 40 £30 watches


When I talk about a collection of 80 cheap £10 watches I'm talking specifically about the MWC watches. Now I'm fairly familiar with your collection and I know that you have some fantastic watches (some of which you may well have paid £10 for). But there is a difference between a collection like yours consisting of many thoughtfully well chosen Vostoks, HMTs, Raketas, Poljots, Smiths etc. For a start many of them have merits as watches in their own rights, have authentic iconic designs, or are historically significant in themselves. The MWC watches don't have that same cachet.

Think about your own collection again. How much fantastic stuff have you bought for the £800 that the complete MWC would cost you?
Pick out £800 worth of your collection and compare it against the £800 of the whole MWC collection. Going back to the quality vs quantity argument I'm sure you'd agree that quality of your collection infinitely beats the quantity of the complete MWC. You've got the real authentic deal compared to MWC's replicas.

Now don't get me wrong, MWC works great as a educational collection ie something to buy to complete as a reference display. But in terms of collecting watches to wear? I still think just cherry pick some pieces that you want from it and find better value elsewhere as you have shown can be done.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> , have authentic iconic designs, or are historically significant in themselves. The MWC watches don't have that same cachet.


I think there is potential for some of the MWC watches to fall into the category, it may seem nuts but I think the lufty has a real charm and will become a little iconic?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Now don't get me wrong, MWC works great as a educational collection ie something to buy to complete as a reference display. But in terms of collecting watches to wear? I still think just cherry pick some pieces that you want from it and find better value elsewhere as you have shown can be done.[/QUOTE]

that in some ways I can't argue with or for that matter would want to I think we forget to some degree more or less it's just a part work and as to be taken that way if you was collecting doctor who figure's they would not come out the box so nice to look at and all that.. were with these we can wear and have fun with and inspire us to find other great watches i say all the better . and yes oh d has some wonderful watches and has got them at great prices and I do believe has been a great help to a lot of us in awaking our enjoyment in the Russian watch collecting ..  been tempted to ask to borrow a few lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree. There are some watches that you just cannot buy the real deal unless you put out some real wonga. 

I was told last week that WHSmith supplies most newsagents (they supply Martins/McColls) and they are getting all 80 in, and putting them on the shelves.
Meaning, you should be able to just go in and cherrypick. I'm tending to collect them all because I think many people will drop out and few will have the full collection, so having one might be an investment.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think there is potential for some of the MWC watches to fall into the category, it may seem nuts but I think the lufty has a real charm and will become a little iconic?


Having said this, buying 80 watches to get an odd good one is perhaps silly


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think there is potential for some of the MWC watches to fall into the category, it may seem nuts but I think the lufty has a real charm and will become a little iconic?


 would agree with that to a degree.... I was take it or leave it with the lufty but she's starting to get some arm time now and I have even swap it back to the original strap so yeah


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Having said this, buying 80 watches to get an odd good one is perhaps silly


But there are some real nuggets in the collection, namely the Lufty and the Pizza. I'll bet there are a load more iconic nuggets like those in the 80. For example, I think there'll be another Pizza or two in there, as they haven't yet covered the MM.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

It'd funny the popular ones are on leather straps, those nylon straps give the others a cheap feel and look

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It'd funny the popular ones are on leather straps, those nylon straps give the others a cheap feel and look
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 that's very true I have put the subby on a old worn strap and I think it look loads better ..what do you think....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Out at wonderworld with grandchildren 😉

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Found this on ebay ....any thoughts ??


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Found this on ebay ....any thoughts ??


what brand is that i recognise that T?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> what brand is that i recognise that T?


No idea ! lol I was hoping someone here might know .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I want to say tudor but it cant be 
maybe Tourneau


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

What does the ebay seller say it is? There might be a clue unless its described as "watch with T and UK military issue marking"
The T indicates tritium labelling ( whatever that is)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok this was bugging me, its an original SBS lol or maybe not hehe!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

gotcha I found it ..it's a Pseudo-Ruhla Military Divers Watch have a look here and this is why this forum is the best  Pseudo-Ruhla Military Divers Watch Pics


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> What does the ebay seller say it is? There might be a clue unless its described as "watch with T and UK military issue marking"
> The T indicates tritium labelling ( whatever that is)


 it was for the numbers to show up in the dark like a lume 

In a "technical" nutshell, T25 means the watch has between 1 and 25 millicuries (mCi) of radioactive tritium and T100 (or T) has between 26 and 100 millicuries. The mineral glass tube or vial is coated with a phosphorescent paint (zinc sulfide) in the color of choice. Tritium gas is then introduced into the tube which is then sealed. As tritium decays, its electrons excite the zinc sulfide coating thus, producing a constant glow / light that doesn't require any battery source or ambient light to charge. The glow and some may call it decay, happens immediately once these tubes / vials are sealed. So the light in these tubes (vials) are said to have a conservative shelf-life of 12 years and 25 full years as advertised by many commercial tritium producers and watch manufacturers. In other words, after 12 years the brightness of these tubes will start to fade

that says I better then I can


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks guys ..methinks I will be giving it a miss .....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> I agree. There are some watches that you just cannot buy the real deal unless you put out some real wonga.
> 
> I was told last week that WHSmith supplies most newsagents (they supply Martins/McColls) and they are getting all 80 in, and putting them on the shelves.
> Meaning, you should be able to just go in and cherrypick. I'm tending to collect them all because I think many people will drop out and few will have the full collection, so having one might be an investment.


I don't think that they will be any kind of investment. When it comes to watches we always say that they are not really good as investments apart from watches made from precious metals, and those from a few select prestigious brands (Patek Philipe, Vacheron Constantine, perhaps Rolex). Most other watches will depreciate in value. Occasionally you get some watches which have very strong iconic designs and they get discontinued and become hard to get cult classics and their worth goes up a lot. You can see it now with affordable classics like the Seiko Spork and the Pulsar RAF chrono where prices have shot up since they were discontinued and demand is high. But the difference between watches like this and the MWC ones is that they have become prestigious because they are iconic, in the case of the Spork because it was a fantastic design from the respected Seiko company that has lots of collectors and it was an awesome quality watch in it's own right. And with the Pulsar it had the authentic military connection of being almost identical to it's actual G10 issued sibling, and again it was a superb watch in it's own right and the demand is high for it.

The problem with the MWC watches is that the inescapable fact is that they are just bargain basement replicas of other classic watches. They don't have anything unique or original about them whatsoever. They are also not quality watches. And thirdly they don't have any kind of brand behind them. They are in effect no brand watches. Eaglemoss is not a watch manufacturer, they have just licenced out the job to some Chinese factory that probably made these watches for a quid at most.

Now all this doesn't bode well in terms of collectability and investment. Whilst some models may go on to be perhaps a little more valued (perhaps some of the more exotic ones to come) many won't. My feeling is that maybe if these watches were left sealed in their packaging they may have more collectors appeal to the completists but my overall feeling is this isn't likely to be one for an investment.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Thanks guys ..methinks I will be giving it a miss .....


 what was the price ?


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

God points ShaggyDog but as a bit of fun I think I'll keep getting them for a while yet, I'll still be picking up the odd watch here and there when the incline takes me.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Its foolish to expect these to be an investment, I have 1st edition beatles, pink floyd LPs and thought they would have some value but a recent search on ebay dispelled any notions I had lol

The internet has hugely increased the availability of 'rare' items as you'd have to trawl everywhere to find them in newspapers etc.

I remember discovering Pink Floyd in the mid 80s and trying to find any info on them was a huge task, they were an enigma lol, I remember visiting the library and finding an A-Z of music history and the Floyd pages were torn out lol

Times have changed, and while I did say I thought the lufty could become iconic, it wasn't in value terms, I think its a design feature, albeit a copy of something else, but it has a personality now, its cheapness is charming IMHO and as we often see on WUS, price dosen't set the bar, individuality and charm does?

Watches will never make you money, and if they did, I expect most of us would be even more inclined to keep them


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what was the price ?


Last time I checked it was priced at around £30


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well all I'm saying is there people on ebay selling them and idiots buying them at two to three times the face price and that now .. so at a tenner you will not lose on it you mite gain a bit not huge sum but 5-10 pound maybe but it's fun and some people seem to be missing the fun part


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Last time I checked it was priced at around £30


 could be tempted at that price if real .. worth a shot in my opinion if stays under 40


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ok, inspired by the first line in Chicos signature (and the first line in this song)

I propose this as our official MWC thread Anthem 

A close listen to the lyrics and it says it all really


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Good work, I have been a Floyd fan since the age of 10!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

or....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> or....


or lack of....lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have every FLOYD ALBUM going but it all on mp3 

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Seems we all have them all Smeagal


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just looking on ebay there some one selling the fanty at 12.99 each and has sold 7 so I would say that's profit would you not  but I have not bought for profit I'm going to wear them to pieces lol then use those pieces to fix other watches I'm going to use them hard hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have every FLOYD ALBUM going but it all on mp3
> 
> Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


An odd one but my favourite Floyd tune is Fat Old Sun From Atom Heart Mother (cow on the album cover lol)

Spotify now has all the Floyd tunes...seems some of us have more in common than just watches, do any of you like Guinness


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> An odd one but my favourite Floyd tune is Fat Old Sun From Atom Heart Mother (cow on the album cover lol)
> 
> Spotify now has all the Floyd tunes...seems some of us have more in common than just watches, do any of you like Guinness


 well when I was a drinker yes that or Newcastle brown ale lol baileys for last orders ...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> An odd one but my favourite Floyd tune is Fat Old Sun From Atom Heart Mother (cow on the album cover lol)
> 
> Spotify now has all the Floyd tunes...seems some of us have more in common than just watches, do any of you like Guinness


I also like Fat old Sun, and Atom Heart Mother is a great album. Side 2 has a song written by each band member, that one is David Gilmour's. I like Rick Wright's song, Summer '68

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I also like Fat old Sun, and Atom Heart Mother is a great album. Side 2 has a song written by each band member, that one is David Gilmour's. I like Rick Wright's song, Summer '68
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How do you feel....how do you feel...awwwww!

Yes and AHM was and is critically slammed! how could anyone not like 'Alans psychedelic breakfast' lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm quite partial to a bit of floyd!









got all the new illusion & discovery editions on apple lossless format downloaded on the ipod, superb quality

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm quite partial to a bit of floyd!
> 
> View attachment 1438750
> 
> ...


The 'In the flesh' DVD is awesome, I seen roger on that tour in Dublin, 'perfect sense' gives me the shivers every time!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

To get back on topic lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I may have cheated on mp3s but have you listened to a tree full of secrets my favourite track is if

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> The 'In the flesh' DVD is awesome, I seen roger on that tour in Dublin, 'perfect sense' gives me the shivers every time!


In the flesh is the pick of the bunch, watched it soooo many times, +1 on perfect sense!!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I also like Fat old Sun, and Atom Heart Mother is a great album. Side 2 has a song written by each band member, that one is David Gilmour's. I like Rick Wright's song, Summer '68
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


if is on this album

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> I may have cheated on mp3s but have you listened to a tree full of secrets my favourite track is if
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


no heard that one smeagal, but i'll check it out!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> if is on this album
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Its on AHM, '

If I were to sleep, I could dream. 
If I were afraid, I could hide. 
If I go insane, please don't put 
Your wires in my brain.

Awesome tune too, so underrated this album, I have it on cassette somewhere lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Its on AHM, '
> 
> If I were to sleep, I could dream.
> If I were afraid, I could hide.
> ...


yes it is and I like yes

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Typed out a long story and my
phone would not send☹

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-skx779-black-monster-1006909.html

Potential bargain here guys


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-skx779-black-monster-1006909.html
> 
> Potential bargain here guys


Nice and a good price. I am toying with getting a monster but I want an orange one on a rubber strap so it looks absolutely hideous and garish, as that is kind of the point!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-skx779-black-monster-1006909.html
> 
> Potential bargain here guys


Meh, that price works out as £102 for a used Monster on a bracelet which he says has a couple of marks on it.

By contrast Creation Watches had them absolutely brand new for only £116. It's a great watch of course but if you can get a brand new one for only a little bit more if suggest that was perhaps a better option.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Meh, that price works out as £102 for a used Monster on a bracelet which he says has a couple of marks on it.
> 
> By contrast Creation Watches had them absolutely brand new for only £116. It's a great watch of course but if you can get a brand new one for only a little bit more if suggest that was perhaps a better option.


That's his asking price and as I always say, if you buy from creation you risk import duties,

Most of the monsters on the sale forum are CONUS only and I'm sure this guy would budge on price for an EU buyer and that ever so slight damage, hence I said 'potential'.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Nice and a good price. I am toying with getting a monster but I want an orange one on a rubber strap so it looks absolutely hideous and garish, as that is kind of the point!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 hey I hope you don't mean this one I'm saving up for it . so hey  be nice lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay, I had a fiver left on my debit card doing nothing. I decided to look and see what I could get for £5. Rummaged around on ebay the last few nights finding only Infantry watches, but tonight I found this......:
accurist quartz men&apos;s watch - divers style, stainless steel,6M12 - working | eBay









..... and won it for £4.99. I've decided to donate it, so the first person to pm me their details will get it posted to them as soon as it arrives.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

A few days ago someone on here (not sure who it was) mentioned Jaragar watches who I had never heard of. So off to the bay I took myself for a window shopping session when this caught my eye. 








What do you guys think ? It kind of reminds me of a Heuer Monaco. £24.99 for an automatic ? not too shabby eh ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey I hope you don't mean this one I'm saving up for it . so hey  be nice lol


If I had the money mate, I'd buy you one lol

They are great to look at aren't they 

Here feast your eyes!

Not the exact model but a taster


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> That's his asking price and as I always say, if you buy from creation you risk import duties,
> 
> Most of the monsters on the sale forum are CONUS only and I'm sure this guy would budge on price for an EU buyer and that ever so slight damage, hence I said 'potential'.


You can even get hit by import fees on private sales. A friend of mine in the States sent me a used Orient Mako as a gift and even though he marked it as such I still got hit by import fees on it!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> A few days ago someone on here (not sure who it was) mentioned Jaragar watches who I had never heard of. So off to the bay I took myself for a window shopping session when this caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw some of these a week or so ago when Jaragar was mentioned. they look quite interesting for the price. I like the dark faced one, could look good with a nato matching the colours?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chrono555 said:


> Okay, I had a fiver left on my debit card doing nothing. I decided to look and see what I could get for £5. Rummaged around on ebay the last few nights finding only Infantry watches, but tonight I found this......:
> accurist quartz men&apos;s watch - divers style, stainless steel,6M12 - working | eBay
> 
> View attachment 1438895
> ...


Watchsmeller was the first to pm me, so well done mate. Let me have an addy to post it to sometime.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You can even get hit by import fees on private sales. A friend of mine in the States sent me a used Orient Mako as a gift and even though he marked it as such I still got hit by import fees on it!


Yeah this guy is in Estonia, I think they are provisionally in the EU?


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Having read this thread for the last few weeks I'v decided to take the plunge and join in the fun and share a couple of pics of my customised Subby with a Seiko Tsunami strap. Since I fitted I'v worn it all the time as its light and so comfortable. My Lufty loses a bit of time but the Subbys spot on . Cheers everyone and keep up the good work!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I take it the russian is out this week I will have to keep in with my news vender


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Having read this thread for the last few weeks I'v decided to take the plunge and join in the fun and share a couple of pics of my customised Subby with a Seiko Tsunami strap. Since I fitted I'v worn it all the time as its light and so comfortable. My Lufty loses a bit of time but the Subbys spot on . Cheers everyone and keep up the good work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm,,, first one I seen on rubber, looks awesome alleycat and welcome


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome Alleycat. I agree the subby is very light.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I saw some of these a week or so ago when Jaragar was mentioned. they look quite interesting for the price. I like the dark faced one, could look good with a nato matching the colours?


I'd be tempted to put it on a leather alligator strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Allycat. Welcome to the thread, there's some great down to earth people on here your gonna love it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

It's amazing what the chinese can fit inside a watch for the price! this Jaragar Automatic even has a year marker among other things!








Rose Gold Mens Automatic Mechanical White Dial Date Day Leather Wrist Watch Gift | eBay


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Having read this thread for the last few weeks I'v decided to take the plunge and join in the fun and share a couple of pics of my customised Subby with a Seiko Tsunami strap. Since I fitted I'v worn it all the time as its light and so comfortable. My Lufty loses a bit of time but the Subbys spot on . Cheers everyone and keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the madhouse !....subby looks good in rubber ! ( mind you that could be my rubber fetish rearing its ugly head lol jk )


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Chrono your a star mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's amazing what the chinese can fit inside a watch for the price! this Jaragar Automatic even has a year marker among other things!
> 
> View attachment 1438927
> 
> Rose Gold Mens Automatic Mechanical White Dial Date Day Leather Wrist Watch Gift | eBay


The only thing that spoils it for me is the open heart


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Having read this thread for the last few weeks I'v decided to take the plunge and join in the fun and share a couple of pics of my customised Subby with a Seiko Tsunami strap. Since I fitted I'v worn it all the time as its light and so comfortable. My Lufty loses a bit of time but the Subbys spot on . Cheers everyone and keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 look good mate .. I will have to get some more rubber straps I think ...and hiya mate and welcome


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> A few days ago someone on here (not sure who it was) mentioned Jaragar watches who I had never heard of. So off to the bay I took myself for a window shopping session when this caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was me that mentioned Jaragar

Hey if you can get the Monaco for that price I say get it!

It's an homage to the Tag Hauer that Steve McQueen wore. It's a beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> welcome to the madhouse !....subby looks good in rubber ! ( mind you that could be my rubber fetish rearing its ugly head lol jk )


Too late Dall, your secret is out now LMAO!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> A few days ago someone on here (not sure who it was) mentioned Jaragar watches who I had never heard of. So off to the bay I took myself for a window shopping session when this caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it but their was something about it and it's the strap ... it don't match the case so it could look better on black leather with red stitching


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

If anyone does not know this is a 1967 hetchins cycle a very good year for me not just flower power


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like it but their was something about it and it's the strap ... it don't match the case so it could look better on black leather with red stitching


Mmmmmmm yeah that sounds good. I think I'm gonna order it tomorrow, I'll probably feel the full wrath of the wife though ! Bloody watches nag nag nag how many can you wear ect ect ect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

maybe one of these mite take your fancy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like it but their was something about it and it's the strap ... it don't match the case so it could look better on black leather with red stitching


Check out the price of the real Tag Monacos lol

http://popular.ebay.com/tag-heuer-monaco


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> maybe one of these mite take your fancy


I really like the last one ITMW have you got a link to it mate ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Check out the price of the real Tag Monacos lol
> 
> http://popular.ebay.com/tag-heuer-monaco


Hells bells I'd have to sell a kidney ! Then again they're not much good pickled are they ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

For an automatic do you need to wear it everyday to keep it working?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I really like the last one ITMW have you got a link to it mate ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 there you go mate Genuine Leather Watch Strap, Black with Red Stitching, Leather Lining, 22mm ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> there you go mate Genuine Leather Watch Strap, Black with Red Stitching, Leather Lining, 22mm ...


would go well with the tag I havent got


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> For an automatic do you need to wear it everyday to keep it working?


Yes, or invest in a watch winder that shakes it gently to keep the spring wound. I give my automatics a shake for a w minutes every day I don't wear them as I hate changing times.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> there you go mate Genuine Leather Watch Strap, Black with Red Stitching, Leather Lining, 22mm ...


Thanks ITMW I've bookmarked it. Right ladies and gents I'm off to bed the room is starting to spin a bit ! See you all tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> For an automatic do you need to wear it everyday to keep it working?


 well 36 hour for manual so I would say maybe a bit longer for an auto as your body movement keeps it wound up


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks so if im not wearing it for a few days I just shake it every day its not worn? As my collection grows I wont be wearing the same watch everyday


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> would go well with the tag I havent got


 looking at pic do you think a 22 strap would be to big for the watch maybe a 20 instead in the same design maybe I would check that if I was you before you buy it mate 

that link I put up he seems to have a big selection of straps at some quite reasonable price


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks so if im not wearing it for a few days I just shake it every day its not worn? As my collection grows I wont be wearing the same watch everyday


Generally a shake gets it going again, depends on whether or not it needs a service, unfortunately my 009 seems to need a service as it takes almost a days to get it going fully again :-(


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looking at pic do you think a 22 strap would be to big for the watch maybe a 20 instead in the same design maybe I would check that if I was you before you buy it mate


Could buy it for the sale of the hetchins if I had it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Could buy it for the sale of the hetchins if I had it.


 lol.. theirs even a sbs with a date window that's very close to our's for £1 something SBS Quartz Military Watch with Stainless Steel Case, Spares or Repairs lol...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I dont know if this peaks anyone's interest .....









Apparently after looking into it the watch is actually manufactured by Citizen .....it is currently on the bay @ a buy it now price of £30.

Not one for myself but I thought I would pass on my findings .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol.. theirs even a sbs with a date window that's very close to our's for £1 something SBS Quartz Military Watch with Stainless Steel Case, Spares or Repairs lol...


It's a Geckota. I think they're an okay brand; I keep coming up with them when I was looking for another Astroavia.
Only thing is, it's failed QC due to timekeeping.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol I know but for £1.20 I would be tempted to have a look at it to fix maybe


Yeh, you've got the skills to sort it. I know I haven't


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's a Geckota. I think they're an okay brand; I keep coming up with them when I was looking for another Astroavia.
> Only thing is, it's failed QC due to timekeeping.


 lol I know but for £1.20 I would be tempted to have a look at it to fix maybe 
the black face one failed as well is it a failing in the design maybe ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol.. theirs even a sbs with a date window that's very close to our's for £1 something SBS Quartz Military Watch with Stainless Steel Case, Spares or Repairs lol...


I will keep an eye on it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will keep an eye on it


 keep an eye on these to mate mite be worth it Lot of 4 NATO Nylon Watch Straps with Stainless Steel Buckles, 20mm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, you've got the skills to sort it. I know I haven't


 lol I would not go that far I play around with them some time I fixed them some time I bugger them up completely 50/50 lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

going to read now up early in the morning

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Just tried to get an archive and it went for £26 ...bloody hell!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> going to read now up early in the morning
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 good nite mate nice chatting with you as always


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Just tried to get an archive and it went for £26 ...bloody hell!


That's the proof of this thread. People read it here, suddenly they're bidding over there.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheers hear from you later

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just tried to get an archive and it went for £26 ...bloody hell!


Yeh ....methinks we should have kept our mouths closed on those ...looks like the walls have ears ! lol

On an unrelated note ....has anyone read this thread ....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-me-destroy-my-brand-new-mechanical-watch-1006869.html

I am going to be keeping an eye on it as after some digging I found that the watch only costs £8.99 ...if it does well I forsee one of these joining my collection in the near future lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's the proof of this thread. People read it here, suddenly they're bidding over there.


I did';t mention anything, the black case are going for 22 now sigh


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol to be honest them soki watches are quite good for the money and a change from quartz it a nice watch if it take your fancy... on another note this link is quite good money for straps and pins and they even have a few watch boxes that look quite good in the pics 

p.s would help if I include the link duh  Watch Strap Choice - SecTime.co.uk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I did';t mention anything, the black case are going for 22 now sigh


It was my fault. I did think of sitting on it, but they were just too good not to pass on.
If there's anything good, I pm it now.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

.........


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just saw this weird strap crazy or what


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> just saw this weird strap crazy or what


I won't ask what sites you been visiting. I think it goes around the neck and usually has a lead attached to it in BDSM scenarios.
Or so I'm told.....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just saw this weird strap crazy or what


that'd be handy if you can't decide which watch to wear, fit 3 watches to it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I won't ask what sites you been visiting. I think it goes around the neck and usually has a lead attached to it in BDSM scenarios.
> Or so I'm told.....


lol only on the weekends ..its a biker one so I have been told to go over the jacket BIKER 2.5" Triple Strap Black Leather WATCH BAND NEW


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Will be following that soki thread as i just got one too.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> .........


 love to know how you are reading my comment and replying before I send them lol ... spoke or what .. can I have the lotto result for Wednesday please  hehe

was not a insult mate i just notice it on page 385 as well when we was talkin about he geko watch thought it was funny  so please don't take it any other way mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Yeh ....methinks we should have kept our mouths closed on those ...looks like the walls have ears ! lol
> 
> On an unrelated note ....has anyone read this thread ....
> 
> ...


Have subscribed to this thread. I'm very interested as to how the soki watch fairs as it's on my wanted list for a nice cheap sub homage daily wearer


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Alright lads, tomorrow is the day Eaglemoss apparently get their new shipment of Issue 1 in. If the watch doesn't come this week, what should I do?
Ask for free stuff? ... I need opinions. Because my hopes aren't high.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Alright lads, tomorrow is the day Eaglemoss apparently get their new shipment of Issue 1 in. If the watch doesn't come this week, what should I do?
> Ask for free stuff? ... I need opinions. Because my hopes aren't high.


 ask them to send an original one instead lol ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Alright lads, tomorrow is the day Eaglemoss apparently get their new shipment of Issue 1 in. If the watch doesn't come this week, what should I do?
> Ask for free stuff? ... I need opinions. Because my hopes aren't high.


It's a tough one because they are doing what they can under the circumstances, albeit they could have handled their customers better. Non subscribers also as we don't know from one issue to the next what the release dates are!!

I think the arrival of subscribers issue 1 will be the last chance salloon for eaglemoss and I'm quite confident that they should start coming through this week. On the other hand if it doesn't turn up, kick off cos that's not good at all. Like I say though ........ I'm confident

I had a funny feeling this would happen and that's thy I didn't subscribe, but ordered through my newsie instead


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My £105 Amazon Seiko has arrived. I can't for the life of me find the 'minor cosmetic imperfection' that caused them to knock £50 off the asking price.


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning all. How are we?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what do people think of steampunk watches ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My £105 Amazon Seiko has arrived. I can't for the life of me find the 'minor cosmetic imperfection' that caused them to knock £50 off the asking price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good to me mate the back is it raised any higher then other watches because on my rotary watch it seem to  but that is very nice mate...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks good to me mate the back is it raised any higher then other watches because on my rotary watch it seem to  but that is very nice mate...


All sub styles have a raised back, but it looks unusual because of the exhibition case. I don't really like these (especially when the movement is not specially finished) but you don't see it when it is in and, hey, it was a great price!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> All sub styles have a raised back, but it looks unusual because of the exhibition case. I don't really like these (especially when the movement is not specially finished) but you don't see it when it is in and, hey, it was a great price!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice one Mike. Looks fab

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> All sub styles have a raised back, but it looks unusual because of the exhibition case. I don't really like these (especially when the movement is not specially finished) but you don't see it when it is in and, hey, it was a great price!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I will have to take a pic I have put it up against other watches and the back seem to stick out more.. I was thinking more of my one then your mate it seems more larger on mine then yours I will take a pic an you mite see what I mean  so iwas asking in general it that a trait with this sort of watch as mine digs in and is uncomfortable to wear for to long mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Sporting my lufty this fine spring morning

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

like this mate it's not a great pic it's a rotary Skelton one  it's not a great pic but I think you can see what I mean


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I will have to take a pic I have put it up against other watches and the back seem to stick out more.. I was thinking more of my one then your mate it seems more larger on mine then yours I will take a pic an you mite see what I mean  so iwas asking in general it that a trait with this sort of watch as mine digs in and is uncomfortable to wear for to long mate


Gotcha. You could try putting a NATO strap on it, which will out a layer of material between the watch back and your wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Gotcha. You could try putting a NATO strap on it, which will out a layer of material between the watch back and your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


lol thanks that some thing I never though of might use this strap so hey thanks mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

morning guys!









chico


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> morning guys!
> 
> View attachment 1439592
> 
> ...


Officially JEL :-(

How's the strap ? softer than the Lufty or about the same ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

jonmac73 said:


> Officially JEL :-(
> 
> How's the strap ? softer than the Lufty or about the same ?


sorry!!! yeah it's exactly the same strap minus the rivets

















chico


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> morning guys!
> 
> View attachment 1439592
> 
> ...


Seeing your pizza again made me ponder on something ....

will the "pizzas" that they release look like yours ...or look like the ones on the magazines webpage ...

because there is an ever so subtle difference ...


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice Chico!

I hope the postman has a surprise today.

Edit: I see what you mean dalliance. The fonts or typeface are quite different!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Nice Chico!
> 
> I hope the postman has a surprise today.
> 
> Edit: I see what you mean dalliance. The fonts or typeface are quite different!


Yeh , the one chico has is sporting the "Pan" font whereas the one from the website is not ...maybe they had copyright issues for this release .( I say that because the magazine was released previously last year and I have seen one that was for sale on ebay that had the same font as chico's ...pity I missed the one on ebay as when I found it someone had already won the auction )


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Letchy said:


> Nice Chico!
> 
> I hope the postman has a surprise today.
> 
> Edit: I see what you mean dalliance. The fonts or typeface are quite different!


what are you waiting on?? my postman is a **** cause he never brought me anything!!!! lol

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> morning guys!
> 
> View attachment 1439592
> 
> ...


Whoah! Nice. I was hoping the postie might bring my magazines and/or my Archive watch this morning but he passed the house with not so much as a bill.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> what are you waiting on?? my postman is a **** cause he never brought me anything!!!! lol
> 
> chico


I'm a subscriber to the MWC


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

dalliance said:


> Seeing your pizza again made me ponder on something ....
> 
> will the "pizzas" that they release look like yours ...or look like the ones on the magazines webpage ...
> 
> because there is an ever so subtle difference ...


never noticed that before! well spotted mate!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Whoah! Nice. I was hoping the postie might bring my magazines and/or my Archive watch this morning but he passed the house with not so much as a bill.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


this waiting game is no good!!!

chico


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> never noticed that before! well spotted mate!!
> 
> chico


Have to admit I will be slightly disappointed if they have changed the font but even so I think its going to be a good looking watch ......

oh and btw ....

Morning ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm on my tablet I must be missing it I can't see the difference guys


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Letchy said:


> I'm a subscriber to the MWC


cool hope you get them asap mate

chico


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm on my tablet I must be missing it I can't see the difference guys


Perhaps if I put them side by side you might .....









if you look the numbers on chico's watch on the left are more stylised ( Panerai like ) than the one on the right .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Perhaps if I put them side by side you might .....
> 
> View attachment 1439637
> 
> ...


 Thanks dall that helps a lot mate so It does mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The more i look at the archive watches the more i want a couple of them so i think i'm gonni sell my 2 fantys, lufty, subby and putin to fund them! am i crazy for doing this??


chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The more i look at the archive watches the more i want a couple of them so i think i'm gonni sell my 2 fantys, lufty, subby and putin to fund them! am i crazy for doing this??
> 
> chico


maybe not with all the buzz you mite do ok on the bay if you keep the box and everything someone was making money of it but I would say you need to do with the buzz still happening  and you mite get more as they are the post pruduct ones so a little bit more rare too


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> The more i look at the archive watches the more i want a couple of them so i think i'm gonni sell my 2 fantys, lufty, subby and putin to fund them! am i crazy for doing this??
> chico


Nope. I bought one, scratched the lug changing the strap, kept it for "old" and bought another for best, and now looking to get another to put away in the cupboard for if the best one dies and he's stopped selling them.
The Pizza was going to be my "for best" watch, but it can't compete against the Archies.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys, I was just browsing amazon and cam across these watches. any thoughts? seems a bargain for the price. very tiny Luftwaffe ish  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Mens-...qid=1396262392&sr=1-1&keywords=seiko+sports+5


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> maybe not with all the buzz you mite do ok on the bay if you keep the box and everything someone was making money of it but I would say you need to do with the buzz still happening


don't really ever like to sell my stuff ITMW but the missus said sum need to go before anymore come in!!! damm woman!

chico


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The more i look at the archive watches the more i want a couple of them so i think i'm gonni sell my 2 fantys, lufty, subby and putin to fund them! am i crazy for doing this??
> 
> chico


If you were thinking of doing that maybe it might be a better idea to sell the Eaglemoss watches and buy a MM ...from looking at their site you can pick up one for approx £60....just a thought .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> If you were thinking of doing that maybe it might be a better idea to sell the Eaglemoss watches and buy a MM ...from looking at their site you can pick up one for approx £60....just a thought .


The main difference between the Archies and the Getat MMs is that the Archies' crown guard is polished like the rest of the watch. I've looked for a Getat with a polished crown guard and haven't found one yet. Brushed crown guard really spoils the look, which is what is really attractive about the Archy.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> don't really ever like to sell my stuff ITMW but the missus said sum need to go before anymore come in!!! damm woman!
> 
> chico


 I would sell the wife instead lol  I dont flip my watches I keep them till they fall apart


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey guys, I was just browsing amazon and cam across these watches. any thoughts? seems a bargain for the price. very tiny Luftwaffe ish
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Mens-...qid=1396262392&sr=1-1&keywords=seiko+sports+5
> 
> View attachment 1439649


Sharky - the same watch can be bought on ebay for approx £49-£60 so it might not be as much of a bargain as you think if you get me .


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> The main difference between the Archies and the Getat MMs is that the Archies' crown guard is polished like the rest of the watch. I've looked for a Getat with a polished crown guard and haven't found one yet. Brushed crown guard really spoils the look, which is what is really attractive about the Archy.


I will PM you a link to one I found that might just be what you are looking for ...gimme 1 min .


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey guys, I was just browsing amazon and cam across these watches. any thoughts? seems a bargain for the price. very tiny Luftwaffe ish
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Mens-...qid=1396262392&sr=1-1&keywords=seiko+sports+5
> 
> View attachment 1439649


I love those watches, I have one on my wish list but it's just a bit too expensive for me right now. I am thinking of exclusively collecting Seikos so my collection has a theme...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> don't really ever like to sell my stuff ITMW but the missus said sum need to go before anymore come in!!! damm woman!
> 
> chico


You could start hiding them around the house. What she doesn't know won't hurt you.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> You could start hiding them around the house. What she doesn't know won't hurt you.


LOL .....forget hiding them around the house ..occasions like this are why God invented sheds !!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Nope. I bought one, scratched the lug changing the strap, kept it for "old" and bought another for best, and now looking to get another to put away in the cupboard for if the best one dies and he's stopped selling them.
> The Pizza was going to be my "for best" watch, but it can't compete against the Archies.


I think your right, as much as i like the pizza the archive's are more of a direct pam homage, really want a black case with tan strap!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

dalliance said:


> LOL .....forget hiding them around the house ..occasions like this are why God invented sheds !!


The military watch collection is ideal for this. My wife doesn't know enough to distinguish between them to as I get nicer versions of that collection, or the display cases start to fill up, she will not know they are anything other than the £10 watches I am collecting 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Sharky - the same watch can be bought on ebay for approx £49-£60 so it might not be as much of a bargain as you think if you get me .


It's still cheaper than ebay though  , I don't believe the "you save £204" thing but still a good price for a seiko auto


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The military watch collection is ideal for this. My wife doesn't know enough to distinguish between them to as I get nicer versions of that collection, or the display cases start to fill up, she will not know they are anything other than the £10 watches I am collecting
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 lol I can see only one problem with that her borrowing an expensive one and damaging it lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I can see only one problem with that her borrowing an expensive one and damaging it lol


I have just bought her an LTD quartz diver as she was eying up my MWC subby on Sunday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

dalliance said:


> If you were thinking of doing that maybe it might be a better idea to sell the Eaglemoss watches and buy a MM ...from looking at their site you can pick up one for approx £60....just a thought .


I have a getat in the pipeline for later in the year but its just over £100 so the archive will scratch the itch for the time being!!

chico


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Does anyone have a definitive date when the Putin will be in the shops I'm starting to get twitchy waiting for my fix!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think your right, as much as i like the pizza the archive's are more of a direct pam homage, really want a black case with tan strap!!
> 
> chico


They are starting to go up too, i was bidding on on ebay last night, expecting it to go for less than Chronos one, perhaps less than £20 and it went for 22, I think i may wait and see if Kev can still get that deal, oh and chronos archive went for £26 last night!

This thread has spoilt the price on them, i bet the vendor is laughing all the way to the bank, considering you can get 500 from china for a little under £3 each


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Does anyone have a definitive date when the Putin will be in the shops I'm starting to get twitchy waiting for my fix!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is supposed to be this thursday alleycat, feels like an eternity lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Alleycat said:


> Does anyone have a definitive date when the Putin will be in the shops I'm starting to get twitchy waiting for my fix!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not heard anything official from EM about the release date but should be this week alleycat

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Does anyone have a definitive date when the Putin will be in the shops I'm starting to get twitchy waiting for my fix!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always see them on the shelves on Wednesday, but magazines generally come out on a Thursday.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Does anyone have a definitive date when the Putin will be in the shops I'm starting to get twitchy waiting for my fix!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thursday / Friday but with some places could be tomorrow so not long to go


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here is the flyer they put out so looks like they are keeping to that now  and the footballer mite have a date window from this what do you think got this from their first mag they put out


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

It's decided they are going up for sale, someone's gonni get a nice parcel in the post!!!









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's decided they are going up for sale, someone's gonni get a nice parcel in the post!!!
> 
> View attachment 1439752
> 
> ...


 make them aware that they are pre-product ones with metal tins not card tins and that the one's for masses sales had slightly different changes made to the design .. mate so really push that and you mite be able to push it up more then other on the bay at the moment


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> I love those watches, I have one on my wish list but it's just a bit too expensive for me right now. I am thinking of exclusively collecting Seikos so my collection has a theme...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There have been a couple of threads on here asking if people have a 'theme' to their collection and the vast majority of people say just buy what you like regardless of, brand. Building a collection and sticking to just one brand seems a but daft to me like going to the supermarket and saying your only going to buy things that begin with the letter 'C' or that comes in green packaging or saying you're only ever going to watch the one channel on your Sky box. Why limit yourself to just one brand when there are so many fantastic awesome watches out there?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> It's decided they are going up for sale, someone's gonni get a nice parcel in the post!!!
> 
> View attachment 1439752
> 
> ...


Chico, you really going to sell your collection to fund an Archive?

The Archive is a very nice watch, but bare in mind it is a fashion watch, ie cheaply made and with a cheap quartz movement.
Now I'm not meaning to put a downer on the Archive.... I want one myself, but I would think twice about selling the collection.

On the other hand I would sell to buy a Getat MM.
Those are hand assembled and are a quality item for the price, with a decent automatic or hand wind movement

Then again......if you have doubles of the collection, go for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think your right, as much as i like the pizza the archive's are more of a direct pam homage, really want a black case with tan strap!!
> 
> chico


Have you seen the Infantry watches on ebay?
INFANTRY MENS DATE QUARTZ WRIST WATCH MILITARY SPORT LUXURY SPORT LEATHER + BOX | eBay


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Chico, you really going to sell your collection to fund an Archive?
> 
> The Archive is a very nice watch, but bare in mind it is a fashion watch, ie cheaply made and with a cheap quartz movement.
> Now I'm not meaning to put a downer on the Archive.... I want one myself, but I would think twice about selling the collection.
> ...


Um, I'm with Kevin on this one. While the polished Archive is a stunner, I don't feel the black one has the same cachet. Certainly not worth getting rid of your MWCs for.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Chico, you really going to sell your collection to fund an Archive?
> 
> The Archive is a very nice watch, but bare in mind it is a fashion watch, ie cheaply made and with a cheap quartz movement.
> Now I'm not meaning to put a downer on the Archive.... I want one myself, but I would think twice about selling the collection.
> ...


 I agree the one fanty as open and worn wont get you much I would say keep that one and sell the other if you want ..but i would not ..so put them up with a decent fix reserve so you wont lose out .. but i think later you mite maybe regret it ... the archie will drop again once the pizza been got and we will move on to the next watch ...and it quieten down u will have a better chance


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's decided they are going up for sale, someone's gonni get a nice parcel in the post!!!
> 
> View attachment 1439752
> 
> ...


I bought an Archive Chico and it's a nice watch BUT the strap is not leather and needs changing IMHO and as someone else has pointed out it's just a fashion watch. On the other hand what you have in your possession is some items of considerable rarity. The straps for starters have the reinforced holes which I think are far superior and they are in the metal tin cases again not many of them about. By all means get yourself an Archive but if it were me I'd hold onto them for a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> morning guys!
> 
> View attachment 1439592
> 
> ...


How are you liking the Russian and Italian watches? That looks great.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah we was talking about them before I think they are a good option on the price


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Seeing your pizza again made me ponder on something ....
> 
> will the "pizzas" that they release look like yours ...or look like the ones on the magazines webpage ...
> 
> ...


Indeed, ever so slightly small differences. I wonder whether Chico's watch is still the promo watch and the photo will be everybody else's?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Have you seen the Infantry watches on ebay?
> INFANTRY MENS DATE QUARTZ WRIST WATCH MILITARY SPORT LUXURY SPORT LEATHER + BOX | eBay


Infantry have some looking and very cheap watches. I got one but the face was very flat like it was printed on card. And the movement had the waggly hands like our mwc ones. Probably same internals. Saying that I would still be tempted to get another one the future. Have also bought black straps from them. Both nato and other. Very cheap and cheerful. Think my non-nato was 47p delivered (auction)

Hint: buy a cheap auction strap first and they send a 10% discount off next purchase


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They are starting to go up too, i was bidding on on ebay last night, expecting it to go for less than Chronos one, perhaps less than £20 and it went for 22, I think i may wait and see if Kev can still get that deal, oh and chronos archive went for £26 last night!
> 
> This thread has spoilt the price on them, i bet the vendor is laughing all the way to the bank, considering you can get 500 from china for a little under £3 each


I have a Black and Tan in the post. Cost £25.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The more i look at the archive watches the more i want a couple of them so i think i'm gonni sell my 2 fantys, lufty, subby and putin to fund them! am i crazy for doing this??
> 
> chico


Go for it, you should be able to get £30 each for the Lufty's. Lol.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Here you go Chico. As I said its nice BUT personally I wouldn't get rid of what you have there just to get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Here you go Chico. As I said its nice BUT personally I wouldn't get rid of what you have there just to get one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally would hang onto your MWCs and get an Archive through Kevin when he comes back.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I personally would hang onto your MWCs and get an Archive through Kevin when he comes back.


Here here !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

infantry do have some fun ( hate the term but rite) fashion watches cheap and fun but don't expect to much from them but very much mwc ish in looks and performance here a fun one


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's decided they are going up for sale, someone's gonni get a nice parcel in the post!!!
> 
> View attachment 1439752
> 
> ...


Are you still subscribing though?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Are you still subscribing though?


 hey stuart  I was wondering that too ?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

My wife doesn't know I've subscribed. I'm sending the watches to my granddad's house. We have a 5 month old baby and should be watching the pennies. . . . i'll tell her one day, but by then, I may have more than 20 watches . . .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Also, she's agreed to buy me a Tan strap Archive for our anniversary . . . I really should tell her about the subscription. Secrets aren't good!. But she'll tell me to cancel . . . I'll have to keep it a secret. . . .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> My wife doesn't know I've subscribed. I'm sending the watches to my granddad's house. We have a 5 month old baby and should be watching the pennies. . . . i'll tell her one day, but by then, I may have more than 20 watches . . .


well as they are I will use the term silly money price I don't think you would lose much if people flip them later on


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> infantry do have some fun ( hate the term but rite) fashion watches cheap and fun but don't expect to much from them but very much mwc ish in looks and performance here a fun one


I got this one in black. Good luck trying to tell the date in a hurry. It's buried within the big number 3. The face is just far to busy. Should have thought about that before I bought it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Also, she's agreed to buy me a Tan strap Archive for our anniversary . . . I really should tell her about the subscription. Secrets aren't good!. But she'll tell me to cancel . . . I'll have to keep it a secret. . . .


 well you could always stop something else (smoking / drinking one less takeout) ..lol it could even make you healthier ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I got this one in black. Good luck trying to tell the date in a hurry. It buried within the big number 3. The face is just far to busy. Should have thought about that before I bought it lol


 lol that's why I'm only tempted but it's has some thing about it still don't it


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I've 99% made my mind up to buy a Parnis MM type watch. I want to be able to swim in it and some models have 300m stated water seals.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well you could always stop something else (smoking / drinking on less takeout) ..lol it could even make you healthier ..


Lol. I'm buggered then. I haven't drank since New Years, and even then, my last drink was October 2013. I gave up smoking in 2007 and My wife is on a Dairy, Sugar, Wheat free diet, so home cooking is pretty healthy and cheap. . . . lol. We do however, have an appointment with a financial advisor to reduce our £620 a month mortgage!!!!!!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> My wife doesn't know I've subscribed. I'm sending the watches to my granddad's house. We have a 5 month old baby and should be watching the pennies. . . . i'll tell her one day, but by then, I may have more than 20 watches . . .


Just shown my wife your post Stuart, even she had a good giggle at that !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Lol. I'm buggered then. I haven't drank since New Years, and even then, my last drink was October 2013. I gave up smoking in 2007 and My wife is on a Dairy, Sugar, Wheat free diet, so home cooking is pretty healthy and cheap. . . . lol. We do however, have an appointment with a financial advisor to reduce our £620 a month mortgage!!!!!!


 lol gave them all up thought this addiction would cost enough on its own


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I got smacked with duties on my vostok. Only 11 euros but more delay lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hit post instead of clear lol. Go back

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I got smacked Erik
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 ??? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hit post instead of clear lol. Go back
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 lol makes sense now .but its getting near to you so finger cross you mite get it before the putin mate


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I want my watches!!!!!!!!!!!! Once a month postage!!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> I've 99% made my mind up to buy a Parnis MM type watch. I want to be able to swim in it and some models have 300m stated water seals.


Take that '300m' water resistance with a massive pinch of salt. Even officially certified ISO divers watch like the the Seiko Monsters and 007s are only rated at 200m. There is absolutely NO way that a Parnis/Getat watch will have anything like 300m, are you sure you didn't mean 30m? With regards to 300m of all my divers only my Citizen Eco-Zilla is rated for that depth and it's built like a tank. Something knocked up on a budget in a Chinese sweatshop isn't going to come anywhere near to the standards for being a true 300m or even 200m diver.









The usual advice with these kind of Parnis style Chinese homage watches is that they are not really intended for swimming. Of course some people have occasionally gone swimming with them but the quality control is so hit and miss you are generally advised to do so at your own risk.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol as I said an addiction ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so will the goalie (French seamen 1960s watch dam I nearly misspelt that) I'm sticking with goalie will it have a date window because here it say it does


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Right, cheers for all your views & comments on me selling but i'm defo going to do it and here's my reasons,

i had 5 watches on my wish list for this year

sterile pilot watch (incoming)









parnis portugese









seiko skx009









invicta 8926









getat pvd pam homage (couldn't find an exact pic)









the seiko and getat will hopefully get bought for my birthday (fingers crossed)! with regards to the MWC i was never intending to subscribe to it but just to cherry pick my favs and so far the only ones i reach for are the lufty & pizza, i feel no love for the fanty, subby or putin so i would rather sell them on to fund another purchase such as the parnis portugese (as it seems to be getting discontinued so i've heard) rather than them just sitting on a shelf never to be worn and someone else can enjoy them more than i will. i will wait till kev gets back to see whats happening with regards to the archive.

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I want my watches!!!!!!!!!!!! Once a month postage!!


I'm feeling your pain/frustration Stuart. If EM release them in the shops for Thusday do you think we will get them delivered then too ? It's a lot to ask of EM really isn't it judging by the fiasco the last few weeks have been for some people. I'm probably being naïve in hoping for Friday, kinda like believing in Santa or the tooth fairy at my age !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Right, cheers for all your views & comments on me selling but i'm defo going to do it and here's my reasons,
> 
> i had 5 watches on my wish list for this year
> 
> ...


When you do put them up on eBay Chico would you mind posting a link to listing please ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so will the goalie (French seamen 1960s watch dam I nearly misspelt that) I'm sticking with goalie will it have a date window because here it say it does


I'd assume some of the watches will have a date window. The pieces of paper that come in the box with the watches show you how to set the date. It would be pointless to put that there if none of the watches have a date function.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> When you do put them up on eBay Chico would you mind posting a link to listing please ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do watchsmeller, I might not put them on eBay due to all the fees, might just put them in the sales corner on here, but whatever I do you guys will be the first to know!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OK I need advice guys, I got a bill for duty and Its for a watch from Singapore, now I bought my vostok from russia and Seiko SKX009 form the uk, DHL have estimated the watch as 64 euros with duties of 11, 

I'm guessing Vostoks don't come from Singapore? so I'm guessing this is the Seiko, which should be coming from the UK ergo no duties, if it came from Singapore and not the UK, I have case with PayPal?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> OK I need advice guys, I got a bill for a duty and Its for a watch from Singapore, now I bought my vostok from russia and Seiko SKX009 form the uk, DHL have estimated the watch as 64 euros with duties of 11,
> 
> I'm guessing Vostoks don't come from Singapore? so I'm guessing this is the Seiko, which should be coming from the UK ergo no duties, if it came from Singapore and not the UK, I have case with PayPal?


If the original listing DIDN'T state that it was coming from outside the UK then I would say yes. Check the original listing carefully then contact the seller first then go down the setting up a case with Ebay route.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> If the original listing DIDN'T state that it was coming from outside the UK then I would say yes. Check the original listing carefully then contact the seller first then go down the setting up a case with Ebay route.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko Automatic Diver'S SKX009K1 DAY Date Pepsi Bezel Diver SKX009 UK Seller | eBay

What really worries me, if it is the seiko and they valued it at 64 euros it has to be made from tin foil lol

I'll have to see which watch it is before I do anything, would be strnage if the vostok came from singapore but who knows


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Seiko Automatic Diver'S SKX009K1 DAY Date Pepsi Bezel Diver SKX009 UK Seller | eBay


Why would an item from London be being sent by "*International Tracked postage*???"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Why would an item from London be being sent by "*International Tracked postage*???"


Well it says deliveries to EU? I'm wondering about this and now 24hrs till I see what the story is lol

I wont get into the politics but shipping from UK to Irealnd is international lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Why would an item from London be being sent by "*International Tracked postage*???"


Yeah first thing I noticed too chrono but on the listing heading it states they are a UK seller. Contact the seller Pep and if the don't reply contact eBay straight away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I'd assume some of the watches will have a date window. The pieces of paper that come in the box with the watches show you how to set the date. It would be pointless to put that there if none of the watches have a date function.


you mite have a point there never looked at that bit of paper properly so lets hope so ... but sometime I have had manuals with watches that show thing that are not on the watch you got with it ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder how much they charged you for "postage?" Because you can get Special Delivery Next Day by 1pm for £9 at the post office. Anything more than that should tell you it's not coming from within the UK.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah first thing I noticed too chrono but on the listing heading it states they are a UK seller. Contact the seller Pep and if the don't reply contact eBay straight away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He shipped it last thursday, so I'm guessing 2 working days is tiny from Singapore, so now I'm thinking its the vostok lol,


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The price is nearer the Vostok too.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He shipped it last thursday, so I'm guessing 2 working days is tiny from Singapore, so now I'm thinking its the vostok lol,


Must be the Vostok then Pep there's no way it would make it from Singapore in that time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your replies , I'm going to ring Smiths and see if they know anything failing that I will just have to keep having the cold showers to keep the cold turkey at bay!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd be very surprised if your Vostok is coming from Singapore. Go back and look at both the seller information page and the shipping information for each item. If have thought it was your Seiko coming from Singapore.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Must be the Vostok then Pep there's no way it would make it from Singapore in that time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very weird, he took 3 days to dispatch it after I paid, I'm intriqued now, if its the Seiko I'll have to take out a case with PayPal as nowhere does it state it was coming from singapore, I did wonder why it was so much cheaper than anywhere else, I went with his good feedback, I'll let you guys know how this pans out


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Are you sure you didn't order another watch? Ha.

Sure what would DHL be doing valuing the watch? Unless it was an ebay bid it more than likely has some sort of invoice enclosed on which the price payed should be stated. It all sounds a bit odd to me to be honest.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Are you sure you didn't order another watch? Ha.
> 
> Sure what would DHL be doing valuing the watch? Unless it was an ebay bid it more than likely has some sort of invoice enclosed on which the price payed should be stated. It all sounds a bit odd to me to be honest.


Yes I'm not going to know what's going on till DHL redeliver tomorrow, I hope its not a complete cluster feck as the seiko is for my sons birthday :-(


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

That sounds a bit strange pepperami. It could be the seiko if the seller marked the package as a lower value


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Are you still subscribing though?





is that my watch said:


> hey stuart  I was wondering that too ?


no i never subscribed just cherry picking my favs!

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes I'm not going to know what's going on till DHL redeliver tomorrow, I hope its not a complete cluster feck as the seiko is for my sons birthday :-(


I hope it all works out for you.

Things like this happening is why even now I only use online shopping as a last resort. If I can find it in a shop, I generally won't buy it online. It's unavoidable in this day and age though.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I hope it all works out for you.
> 
> Things like this happening is why even now I only use online shopping as a last resort. If I can find it in a shop, I generally won't buy it online. It's unavoidable in this day and age though.


Should be ok, time will tell


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I spoke to Alli the newsagent today he checked with suppliers and will be getting 4 copies in on thursday as I dont get home until 1600hrs he will keep me my copy,I hope


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> no i never subscribed just cherry picking my favs!
> 
> chico


do you think em will post you any more stuff as how well this threads has help sales do you think .. it must have if people are goggling about mwc watches and coming here I have never saw such high guest numbers on any of the other threads ??


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I hope it all works out for you.
> 
> Things like this happening is why even now I only use online shopping as a last resort. If I can find it in a shop, I generally won't buy it online. It's unavoidable in this day and age though.


 yes I'm the same but it looks like I will have to start buying online for certain watches I think..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I have never saw such high guest numbers on any of the other threads ??


... and we're _still _not a sticky.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I hope it all works out for you.
> 
> Things like this happening is why even now I only use online shopping as a last resort. If I can find it in a shop, I generally won't buy it online. It's unavoidable in this day and age though.


My wife has bought lots of items from HK including ladies watches they put item as gift no matter what the price and so far she had no custom charges


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> My wife has bought lots of items from HK including ladies watches they put item as gift no matter what the price and so far she had no custom charges


I have. I don't mind paying the VAT, but the last time I did so the VAT was £8 and the "admin charge" on top was £13.... fuming.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ... and we're _still _not a sticky.
> View attachment 1440000


  we don't need no stinking sticky lol what film was that from now


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I spoke to Alli the newsagent today he checked with suppliers and will be getting 4 copies in on thursday as I dont get home until 1600hrs he will keep me my copy,I hope


Someone on FB said they spoke to EM cust services and they told him 4 & 5 were out of stock! it think some wires got crossed somewhere!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I have. I don't mind paying the VAT, but the last time I did so the VAT was £8 and the "admin charge" on top was £13.... fuming.


She must have the luck but I dont have any myself


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Someone on FB said they spoke to EM cust services and they told him 4 & 5 were out of stock! it think some wires got crossed somewhere!


If they are out of stock we will have to talk about biscuits till they get sorted out


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

.... talking of biscuits, does anyone remember Cheshunt biscuits from the 1970s? They were like HUGE chocolate digestives (huge to a kid) and had little triangles all round the outside, looking like a large chocolate sun.
Can't find any reference to them anywhere.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> If they are out of stock we will have to talk about biscuits till they get sorted out


 well was contemplating putting the subby in the fanty case and vices versa just for the sheer hell of it .. and painting the lufty case dark blue .. hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/authentic-vostok-operation-desert-shield-1007236.html

This is very interesting!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Someone on FB said they spoke to EM cust services and they told him 4 & 5 were out of stock! it think some wires got crossed somewhere!


Anybody else sick of the not knowing ? I mean how hard can it be ? Its not like EM don't have any experience with part works now is it ? Let's put it this way if I haven't received anything by Saturday I'm ringing EM's customer service and venting some serious spleen !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I bet everyone is trying to be comment 4000 come on smeagal lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/authentic-vostok-operation-desert-shield-1007236.html
> 
> This is very interesting!


I like that !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

4000 whoo hoo!!!

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I bet everyone is trying to be comment 4000 come on smeagal lol


4001 comments


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I like that !


someone on this thread has a vostok with that caseback?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> 4000???
> 
> chico


 lol looks like smeagal miss out when we get to five we will have to let him have it lol ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> 4000???
> 
> chico


did you ever imagine 4000 when you set up this thread lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> did you ever imagine 4000 when you set up this thread lol


Not in a million years pep!!! but its an awesome thread and all the new members going on the watch journey that i did when i joined 5yrs ago finding all the brands and watches that they have never heard of!!

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I hope it all works out for you.
> 
> Things like this happening is why even now I only use online shopping as a last resort. If I can find it in a shop, I generally won't buy it online. It's unavoidable in this day and age though.


I buy loads of things online, a lot of the time I will go to the shop check the price of something then buy it much cheaper online lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so before the pizza gets here what do you reckon it will be lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I bet everyone is trying to be comment 4000 come on smeagal lol


I took my eye off i was trying to do my David Bailly but failed I have a accurist case the one like the sub but it is 42mm trying to get a movement for it I did a itmw years ago and messed it up its a solid case and bracelette


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Jaysus, the archive is at £18 with 4 hours to go!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I took my eye off i was trying to do my David Bailly but failed I have a accurist case the one like the sub but it is 42mm trying to get a movement for it I did a itmw years ago and messed it up its a solid case and bracelette


 more then likely in this collection you will find something to fit it ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Jaysus, the archive is at £18 with 4 hours to go!


Dont do it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Jaysus, the archive is at £18 with 4 hours to go!


 I was going to go have a look but I cant find the link can some one pm it for me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> more then likely in this collection you will find something to fit it ..


I was thinking french with date


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Dont do it


No I'm not going to bother now, that's likely to go for £30 or more


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was going to go have a look but I cant find the link can some one pm it for me


rebirth-of-cool | eBay

there ye go


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I was thinking french with date


 could be ... could be the goalie .. saw this mate

the link would not go up so I did it like this



lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I buy loads of things online, a lot of the time I will go to the shop check the price of something then buy it much cheaper online lol


I buy a fair bit online myself, mostly because it can't be bought in shops here though. I bought the Universal Classic Monsters Blu-Ray box set before it came out here, and other stuff like manga books and anime DVDs that you can't pick up here. The only things I buy online over buying it in the shops are retro video games, because the prices here are just mental. As for things like new release DVDs and CDs, they will always work out at much the same price in store and online.

For a lot of the things I'm into its pretty unavoidable, but if it can be bought here for much the same price then I'd rather pick it up in a shop.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> rebirth-of-cool | eBay
> 
> there ye go


 cheers matey going to save so if you want to edit now be my guest


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Retro Italian Mariners Mens Watch Class Vintage Styling TAN Strap BIG Black Face | eBay

zoom in on the main pic of this Archive and check out the state of the crown guard and crown, obviously a stock photo but hope its not a problem with the black case?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OK just for Chico and because the wife's out and I've got the time here's an honest review of the Archive that I got last week.

I paid £22 for it and TBH if you can get one for between £13 - £18 then you've got a good price.

First off it IS a nice looking watch I. My opinion it could have done with a second hand but doesn't look bad without it.









The metal does seem to be a stainless coating and as I've not taken it apart I'm not sure if it is a poor quality base metal underneath, but after a weeks wear it is still looking nice with no chips and such.

The oversized buckle with the Archive logo etched on is a nice feature which looks nice on. The buckle is also connected via a spring bar so should you want to change the strap you could still retain the buckle.










The strap is not leather and I don't think that it will stand up to much wear and tear before it starts to look a bit shabby and for that reason I will be changing the strap for a genuine leather one at a later date.










The case back seems solid enough though I seriously doubt that it is at any level waterproof and I certainly won't be doing a Kevin subby test to it !










My only major concern is in regards to the fold out arm that sits up against the crown. I fear that with too much use i.e. Pulling it in and out to pull out the crown and set the time will result in the end wearing against the crown and over time becoming slack. I have tried to show this in the following picture but my iphone camera was struggling to focus. Also the crown is very small and fiddley, I had to use a small screwdriver to prise it out to set the time. There was no way I could get to it with my fingers because of how small it is and because of the crown guard.










Over all I'm very pleased with the Archive, it look superb when on but be under no illusions ladies and gents at the end of the day the seller is buying these in bulk from china for less that £3 each so they were never going to be top shel quality but all in all worth a punt as long as it's under the £20 mark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog

I can't post the link on here as it would violate the no-fake-MM rule. However, were you to visit parniswatchdotcom, and look for MM automatic 44mm watches, find item #1778, you'll see from the sample pictures the watch back states 300m. 

I emailed them to check and they confirmed it. If you're now advising that can't be trusted, I'm back to square one, and as I don't have a spare three grand for the genuine article. I may as well get the MWC pasta and be done.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> could be ... could be the goalie .. saw this mate
> 
> the link would not go up so I did it like this
> 
> ...


I lived in Drumchapel after I got married I remember the factory it was near the Goodyear factory it is now a retail park I loved those biscuits cheers


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Retro Italian Mariners Mens Watch Class Vintage Styling TAN Strap BIG Black Face | eBay
> 
> zoom in on the main pic of this Archive and check out the state of the crown guard and crown, obviously a stock photo but hope its not a problem with the black case?


That crown guard lever isn't attached. You can see that the pin doesn't go through it where it should. 
They don't come like that.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> OK just for Chico and because the wife's out and I've got the time here's an honest review of the Archive that I got last week.
> 
> I paid £22 for it and TBH if you can get one for between £13 - £18 then you've got a good price.
> 
> ...


Great review WS! but I hope you took the above photo on a glass table, because if you didn't the watch is huge, bigger than your feet lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Great review WS! but I hope you took the above photo on a glass table, because if you didn't the watch is huge, bigger than your feet lol


LOL !!! Yeah it's not that big Pep ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Re: price of the Archive in bulk, its $2.88 which equates as £1.73 per unit based on buying 500 units


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Re: price of the Archive in bulk, its $2.88 which equates as £1.73 per unit based on buying 500 units


And that guy is making tons out of these watches, I refuse to pay over 20 (or do I lol)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

cheers for the pics and review WS, looks good, i think il c wot happens with kev regarding a bulk order!


chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

If Kev can do it, I'll be in for at least two, so only 3 of you have got to come in with me.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> cheers for the pics and review WS, looks good, i think il c wot happens with kev regarding a bulk order!
> 
> chico


Yeah that's the best idea Chico if Kev can get them for £15 each then snap one up lad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

EM seem to have a strange business model. I received an email from them today stating that they are experiencing "stock issues" with 4 & 5. 

Looks to me like they send all their stock to newsagents first, then fulfil subscribers orders rather than subscribers coming first. 

Is this normal? I've never subscribed to anything like this before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> EM seem to have a strange business model. I received an email from them today stating that they
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on Airfixer I'm waiting with baited breath............

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdealers (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi guys, does someone have a list of current military watch brands?

Many thanks


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Come on Airfixer I'm waiting with baited breath............
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry - still getting to grips with iphone version of the thread lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> EM seem to have a strange business model. I received an email from them today stating that they are experiencing "stock issues" with 4 & 5.
> 
> Looks to me like they send all their stock to newsagents first, then fulfil subscribers orders rather than subscribers coming first.
> 
> ...


EM are an absolute disaster!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

watchdealers said:


> Hi guys, does someone have a list of current military watch brands?
> 
> Many thanks


If that's you in your avatar pic I'll give you a list of anything you want 

JK do you need a list of the Eaglemoss military watch collection?

and welcome


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

watchdealers said:


> Hi guys, does someone have a list of current military watch brands?
> 
> Many thanks


 hiya and welcome i have not got a breakdown list but there are some nice military watches here

Military Watches - Hundreds of Styles of Military Wristwatch Styles

if that helps


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> EM are an absolute disaster!


Seems like us subscribers will be getting the Putin/pizza delivery long after those collecting from WHSmiths etc (I've only had my SBS a few days!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

watchdealers said:


> Hi guys, does someone have a list of current military watch brands?
> 
> Many thanks


IWC
Laco
Astroavia
Geckota


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't work out what's going on here for the life of me, I really can't. Issues with the fanty I can understand but the Putin and tally diver? I'm getting fed up with reading rants on their FB page regarding the fanty, it's out of stock until today so should be delivered soon. 

My opinion here, I don't think subscribers should be prioritised. Subscribing means you get your mags delivered to your door, and u get the free gifts?? 

On the other hand I don't think it's fair that all the issues get sent to the newsies, leaving subscribers empty handed (as it appears to have happened with issue 4 & 5)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I can't work out what's going on here for the life of me, I really can't. Issues with the fanty I can understand but the Putin and tally diver? I'm getting fed up with reading rants on their FB page regarding the fanty, it's out of stock until today so should be delivered soon.
> 
> My opinion here, I don't think subscribers should be prioritised. Subscribing means you get your mags delivered to your door, and u get the free gifts??
> 
> On the other hand I don't think it's fair that all the issues get sent to the newsies, leaving subscribers empty handed (as it appears to have happened with issue 4 & 5)


The usual line 'they weren't expecting this collection to do so well' is going to get old very soon?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Seems like us subscribers will be getting the Putin/pizza delivery long after those collecting from WHSmiths etc (I've only had my SBS a few days!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's the case the that's b******s. Subscribers are the people who are faithfully paying out month after month. Not just paying out but allowing EM to help themselves to the money in our bank accounts LONG before we receive the goods. If this is the case I'm definitely ringing someone up and shouting at them down the phone. In a way we as subscribers are bankrolling EM who are then purchasing the watches WE have paid for and them selling them to the shops and THEN using the proceeds of those sales to then purchase more watches for the subscribers. That is WELL out of order if that is the case. As a subscriber I expect a level of service way beyond this. I'm honestly fuming at the moment. "Kenny, fetch me Zantac"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> I can't work out what's going on here for the life of me, I really can't. Issues with the fanty I can understand but the Putin and tally diver? I'm getting fed up with reading rants on their FB page regarding the fanty, it's out of stock until today so should be delivered soon.
> 
> My opinion here, I don't think subscribers should be prioritised. Subscribing means you get your mags delivered to your door, and u get the free gifts??
> 
> On the other hand I don't think it's fair that all the issues get sent to the newsies, leaving subscribers empty handed (as it appears to have happened with issue 4 & 5)


Subscribing also means that you have paid up front for something so surely you should get your stuff before supplying the shops? especially if like you say if the shops get their but subs are left waiting!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> If that's the case the that's b******s. Subscribers are the people who are faithfully paying out month after month. Not just paying out but allowing EM to help themselves to the money in our bank accounts LONG before we receive the goods. If this is the case I'm definitely ringing someone up and shouting at them down the phone. In a way we as subscribers are bankrolling EM who are then purchasing the watches WE have paid for and them selling them to the shops and THEN using the proceeds of those sales to then purchase more watches for the subscribers. That is WELL out of order if that is the case. As a subscriber I expect a level of service way beyond this. I'm honestly fuming at the moment. "Kenny, fetch me Zantac"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Issues 4 and 5 are out of stock before the even sold them lol, chico has the complete stock, funny how chicos freebies where the old stock, I'm guessing they took the subscribers money and it was cheaper to sell the limited stock to newsagents as they shipped big, and waiting for that money to roll in to then order for the subscribers lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Issues 4 and 5 are out of stock before the even sold them lol, chico has the complete stock, funny how chicos freebies where the old stock, I'm guessing they took the subscribers money and it was cheaper to sell the limited stock to newsagents as they shipped big, and waiting for that money to roll in to then order for the subscribers lol


Bar stewards :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> If that's the case the that's b******s. Subscribers are the people who are faithfully paying out month after month. Not just paying out but allowing EM to help themselves to the money in our bank accounts LONG before we receive the goods. If this is the case I'm definitely ringing someone up and shouting at them down the phone. In a way we as subscribers are bankrolling EM who are then purchasing the watches WE have paid for and them selling them to the shops and THEN using the proceeds of those sales to then purchase more watches for the subscribers. That is WELL out of order if that is the case. As a subscriber I expect a level of service way beyond this. I'm honestly fuming at the moment. "Kenny, fetch me Zantac"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's certainly beginning to look like this is what they're doing. I thought, as a subscriber I'd receive them at the same time, or soon after they arrived at the shops.

Having said that, I don't mind waiting but as subscribers have already paid weeks in advance, if there is a shortage it should be the store purchasers that are delayed. This would therefore be a persuader for more people to subscribe too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Can someone point me to this "post" where EM says issues 4 and 5 are out of stock, cos I can't see it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It's certainly beginning to look like this is what they're doing. I thought, as a subscriber I'd receive them at the same time, or soon after they arrived at the shops.
> 
> Having said that, I don't mind waiting but as subscribers have already paid weeks in advance, if there is a shortage it should be the store purchasers that are delayed. This would therefore be a persuader for more people to subscribe too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they hoping subscribers wont be able to wait and buy extra issues in the newsies lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.

The way the magazine is written indicates it is written for teenagers.
The shortness of the straps also indicates they are meant for teenagers.
The price - £5 a week - is commensurate with pocket money.

But they didn't expect every male over 40 to rush out and buy every copy they could.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm going on comments posted on their facebook page. Some people on their are referring to people who buy from newsies as "second best", that got my back up as were all paying the same amount for the same product every 2 weeks/4weeks. 

Stock should SPLIT 50/50 between shops and subscribers, no one should have to go without. Especially as I'm walking round the shops and I'm seeing piles of issue 1's and some pissed off subscribers still waiting.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> ShaggyDog
> 
> I can't post the link on here as it would violate the no-fake-MM rule. However, were you to visit parniswatchdotcom, and look for MM automatic 44mm watches, find item #1778, you'll see from the sample pictures the watch back states 300m.
> 
> I emailed them to check and they confirmed it. If you're now advising that can't be trusted, I'm back to square one, and as I don't have a spare three grand for the genuine article. I may as well get the MWC pasta and be done.


I've had a look and I see what you mean. It does indeed say 300m on the case back but I'm 100% certain that is just BS. Parnis watches are known to tell a few porkies when it comes to putting things on their watches. My Parnis Portuguese says 'Chronometer' on the dial and I can assure it most definitely hasn't gone anywhere near the COSC timekeeping institute in Switzerland (only Swiss made watches are eligible anyway)!

Look again at this listing for another MM. 








This uses a standard homage case of theirs (so I'd expect it to apply to their entire MM range). I've circled the water resistance which as you can see is 3ATM - which is equivalent to 30 meters, not 300 meters. That is what I'd expect a watch like that to say. You simply can't have 300m of wr in a $95 Chinese homage watch, it's like buying a Daewoo and thinking it can do 200mph, it just isn't constructed for it and the same applies to that MM.

One thing to not about Parnis watches/Chinese homages is that they aren't really concerned with legal technicalities. I mean the MM says 'Trademark' on the crown guard when in fact this trademark actually refers to Panerai's patented crown lock system. And again the words 'MM' are property of Panerai, so if you're just going to illegally copy them why not just copy all the text from the genuine articles case back even if it is complete nonsense on your homage? This is how it works with Parnis. They are most likely often made in the same factories that make counterfeit replicas. Many of the same parts as well. All that happens is that instead of sticking a 'Panerai' logo dial on it they stick on one that say's 'Parnis' and it allows them to be sold in places that would otherwise outlaw a counterfeit. They are just 'debadged' or 'debranded' brothers of counterfeit watches. But sometimes they don't even bother to change that much which is why you get one like the one you are looking at that say's '300m' on the back when it's clearly a lie. Still by all means it's a great way to get a good looking watch that you ordinarily would never be able to afford. So go ahead and buy it, and take it swimming if you like. It will most likely be fine for a few laps around the pool (it's cheap enough that if it was water compromised it's not such a big deal) but just don't believe all the nonsense that Parnis sellers will tell you. :-!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Can someone point me to this "post" where EM says issues 4 and 5 are out of stock, cos I can't see it.


EM never say anything! I've seen from 2 sources that they have had an email to let them know!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> EM never say anything! I've seen from 2 sources that they have had an email to let them know!


That's fine, it's just I've seen someone ask what (watch) glass is made out of and someone answered "windows." 
Not saying they're thick, but spectacularly dense comes to mind.
Unless it's in print from EM, I wouldn't take any notice of the garbage posted up on the FB page.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm thinking it's probably best to just wait. They arrive when they arrive. No point in trying to second guess what will happen. 
I've just had a look at EMs Facebook page. Some people getting quite angry about it over there lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> EM never say anything! I've seen from 2 sources that they have had an email to let them know!


EM's communication skills are beyond non existent and that's terrible customer service.

They've managed to sell out of 4&5 before they've even be released, I saw a post on FB that said something along the lines of

"we have taken actions to make sure there are no supply issues with future watches"

Well obviously not and I can imagine a lot of people will cancel their subs


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm going on comments posted on their facebook page. Some people on their are referring to people who buy from newsies as "second best", that got my back up as were all paying the same amount for the same product every 2 weeks/4weeks.
> 
> Stock should SPLIT 50/50 between shops and subscribers, no one should have to go without. Especially as I'm walking round the shops and I'm seeing piles of issue 1's and some pissed off subscribers still waiting.


I could have got rid SKY and subscribed 4 times over as I have not watched tv since the end of feb, because this is more exciting than Dallas


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> I could have got rid SKY and subscribed 4 times over as I have not watched tv since the end of feb, because this is more exciting than Dallas


And you don't get any watches with Dallas. Just earache.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I could have got rid SKY and subscribed 4 times over as I have not watched tv since the end of feb, because this is more exciting than Dallas


I'm loving this thread lol. I should be watching eastenders right now, instead I'm pressing "refresh" every 10 seconds in hope of new posts lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Can some enlightened forum contributors identify the 'real' watches on which the collection is based, and also identify the best 'homage' versions at the front if the thread. I am familiar with Archive/Gestat/parnis for the pizza, for example, but I don't know what the French seaman watch is based upon so this would help me. I would like to collect decent quality homage versions of the watches I like in the collection,and lust after the real thing too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's fine, it's just I've seen someone ask what (watch) glass is made out of and someone answered "windows."
> Not saying they're thick, but spectacularly dense comes to mind.
> Unless it's in print from EM, I wouldn't take any notice of the garbage posted up on the FB page.


What if they are using( apple) would they they call it apple cider in a glass


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Can some enlightened forum contributors identify the 'real' watches on which the collection is based, and also identify the best 'homage' versions at the front if the thread. I am familiar with Archive/Gestat/parnis for the pizza, for example, but I don't know what the French seaman watch is based upon so this would help me. I would like to collect decent quality homage versions of the watches I like in the collection,and lust after the real thing too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You know the next watch (putin) is based on the Vostok Komanderskie, the original on ebay for 40 quid or less?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> Can some enlightened forum contributors identify the 'real' watches on which the collection is based, and also identify the best 'homage' versions *at the front of the thread. *


Mike, you could pm that to Chico as he started the thread, so only he can make changes to it.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, peppersami, I have had two Amphibias and a Komandirskie. All three got flipped due to problems with reliablility (running erratically fast and slow). I loved the feel of them but they were more trouble than they were worth so in this case the quartz movement will be better for me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Can some enlightened forum contributors identify the 'real' watches on which the collection is based, and also identify the best 'homage' versions at the front if the thread. I am familiar with Archive/Gestat/parnis for the pizza, for example, but I don't know what the French seaman watch is based upon so this would help me. I would like to collect decent quality homage versions of the watches I like in the collection,and lust after the real thing too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


French one is based on the omega seamaster


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes, peppersami, I have had two Amphibias and a Komandirskie. All three got flipped due to problems with reliablility (running erratically fast and slow). I loved the feel of them but they were more trouble than they were worth so in this case the quartz movement will be better for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The SBS is based on this one?

Cooper Submaster Military Royal Marines Commandos Special 300M Dive Watch | eBay


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> The SBS is based on this one?
> 
> Cooper Submaster Military Royal Marines Commandos Special 300M Dive Watch | eBay


I thought the SBS was based on the Rolex Oyster Submariner.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The Pizza you're already familiar with, but it's based on the Panerai Luminor 1950 3-day PAM00372

NOT on the Panerai Luminor Marina PAM00111, which is what the Getat is modelled on.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The SBS is based on this one?
> 
> Cooper Submaster Military Royal Marines Commandos Special 300M Dive Watch | eBay


Shaggy might say something about that


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer also told us on here a couple of pages back that they got an email telling of the lack of stock :-/


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Airfixer also told us on here a couple of pages back that they got an email telling of the lack of stock :-/


Take that with a large pinch of salt unless you've read it yourself. Any numpty can post anything they like on FB and say it's from EM.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Can some enlightened forum contributors identify the 'real' watches on which the collection is based, and also identify the best 'homage' versions at the front if the thread. I am familiar with Archive/Gestat/parnis for the pizza, for example, but I don't know what the French seaman watch is based upon so this would help me. I would like to collect decent quality homage versions of the watches I like in the collection,and lust after the real thing too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sure, I've been meaning to do a piece about this, I'll try and get something written up tonight if I can.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I thought the SBS was based on the Rolex Oyster Submariner.
> 
> View attachment 1440148


I wouldn't have thought that, I figured the cooper with be more 'British', but I guess the cooper is more in our price range lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Can some enlightened forum contributors identify the 'real' watches on which the collection is based, and also identify the best 'homage' versions at the front if the thread. I am familiar with Archive/Gestat/parnis for the pizza, for example, but I don't know what the French seaman watch is based upon so this would help me. I would like to collect decent quality homage versions of the watches I like in the collection,and lust after the real thing too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 well I would say the subby was base on the Ruhla Military Divers Watch if that helps


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Airfixer also told us on here a couple of pages back that they got an email telling of the lack of stock :-/


They said (via email)

"I can confirm that issues 4-5 normally take about 14 working days from when the payment leaves the account but we have been experiencing some stock problems with these issues so they might take a bit longer than normal"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

NEW Boxed Replica Limited 1940'S Luftwaffe German Pilot Watch | eBay

I know we seen this before, did this guy just change the movement?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> NEW Boxed Replica Limited 1940'S Luftwaffe German Pilot Watch | eBay
> 
> I know we seen this before, did this guy just change the movement?


100% feedback


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I wouldn't have thought that, I figured the cooper with be more 'British', but I guess the cooper is more in our price range lol


The cooper has china written all over it by the way they advertise it I could be wrong


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> NEW Boxed Replica Limited 1940'S Luftwaffe German Pilot Watch | eBay
> 
> I know we seen this before, did this guy just change the movement?


I dont believe it ---------victor


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The cooper has china written all over it by the way they advertise it I could be wrong


I guess they all based on the submariner as Chrono said but I doubt SBS guys were issued with rolex watches??


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I guess they all based on the submariner as Chrono said but I doubt SBS guys were issued with rolex watches??


Submariners were.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I wouldn't have thought that, I figured the cooper with be more 'British', but I guess the cooper is more in our price range lol


Tommy Cooper hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Submariners were.


Every submariner was issued a Rolex?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> NEW Boxed Replica Limited 1940'S Luftwaffe German Pilot Watch | eBay
> 
> I know we seen this before, did this guy just change the movement?


 their is a watch company call mwc and they did similar watches with mechanic movement and they are going for £100 to £200 each  like this fanty alike MWC Military Watch H3 Nato Strap or this MWC 21 Jewel 300m Stainless Steel Automatic Submariner Watch (Sterile)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've had a look and I see what you mean. It does indeed say 300m on the case back but I'm 100% certain that is just BS. Parnis watches are known to tell a few porkies when it comes to putting things on their watches. My Parnis Portuguese says 'Chronometer' on the dial and I can assure it most definitely hasn't gone anywhere near the COSC timekeeping institute in Switzerland (only Swiss made watches are eligible anyway)!
> 
> Look again at this listing for another MM.
> View attachment 1440092
> ...


Thanks ShaggyDog, your reply is an example of why I joined this forum, and why this community (biscuits and all) is so welcoming and informative. I'm still waiting for my Vostok to arrive, I sincerely hope that one meets its stated 200m water sealing, because it's definitely going swimming with me. Bring on the MWC pasta/pizza and let's see how it looks on my wrist.

Looks like it might be an Orient Deep Mako or a Cooper for the next swimming watch.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Every submariner was issued a Rolex?


Story of the highest sold subby (£65K) on behalf of its owner. And he was just an engineer.
The eBay "MilSub" - Yes! It IS genuine...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

US 1970s Infantry were Mil-w-46374b Hamilton other makers were Benrus, westclox and even rare Timex version exist
http://home.earthlink.net/~exresearch/InfoPages/W46374B.html

Germany luftwaffe were B-Uhren made by A. Lange and Sohne, Stowa, Wempe and Laco
http://militarywatchbuyer.com/blog/ww2-luftwaffe-watch/

the sbs subby is based on a 5513 Rolex Submariner, 5517 were later ordered and had minute markers all round the bezel. its beleived 1200 were issued to submariners
http://www.rolexencyclopedie.nl/english/models/the-rolex-milsub-55135517/


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> their is a watch company call mwc and they did similar watches with mechanic movement and they are going for £100 to £200 each


em must must have copied mwc a replica of a replica


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Story of the highest sold subby (£65K) on behalf of its owner. And he was just an engineer.
> The eBay "MilSub" - Yes! It IS genuine...


read it and it is good


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Story of the highest sold subby (£65K) on behalf of its owner. And he was just an engineer.
> The eBay "MilSub" - Yes! It IS genuine...


oh ok, I figured the SBS related to the Special Boat Service, the naval equivalent of the SAS?

https://www.google.ie/search?q=spec...mIsrC7AbgkoCgDA&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=667

one of these anyway lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> oh ok, I figured the SBS related to the Special Boat Service, the naval equivalent of the SAS?


That's them, and being a bit more than just navy guys they would have certainly been issued reliable accurate timepieces such as Rolexs as issue-equipment.

Proof of Rolex being issued, here's a shot showing the Admiralty arrow denoting RN property.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> US 1970s Infantry were Mil-w-46374a or b Hamilton other makers were Benrus and even rare Timex version exist
> 
> Germany luftwaffe were B-Uhren made by A. Lange and Sohne, Stowa, Wempe and Laco
> 
> the sbs subby is based on a 5513 Rolex Submariner


 but they was made in the 1967 so would they be to close to release to be that one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> em must must have copied mwc a replica of a replica


 I put up a couple of links one of which is a mechanical one


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I put up a couple of links one of which is a mechanical one


That must have been the guy I wrote to asking if his had Eaglemoss stamped on the back!
Right pissed-off, he was.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's them, and being a bit more than just navy guys they would have certainly been issued reliable accurate timepieces such as Rolexs as issue-equipment.
> 
> Proof of Rolex being issued, here's a shot showing the Admiralty arrow denoting RN property.
> 
> View attachment 1440158


I stand corrected, be worth joining to get the rolex then bail out lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> their is a watch company call mwc and they did similar watches with mechanic movement and they are going for £100 to £200 each  like this fanty alike MWC Military Watch H3 Nato Strap or this MWC 21 Jewel 300m Stainless Steel Automatic Submariner Watch (Sterile)


you can get g10 version for under 50 quid or less


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I put up a couple of links one of which is a mechanical one


yes the sub seen way back £27 to buy the other one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That must have been the guy I wrote to asking if his had Eaglemoss stamped on the back!
> Right pissed-off, he was.


lol so would I be as well  been looking at them for some time


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol so would I be as well  been looking at them for some time


I thought exactly the same though, the picture he used was of the EM lufty wasn't it?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's them, and being a bit more than just navy guys they would have certainly been issued reliable accurate timepieces such as Rolexs as issue-equipment.
> 
> Proof of Rolex being issued, here's a shot showing the Admiralty arrow denoting RN property.
> 
> View attachment 1440158


The 99 stands for the UK part of Nato


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I thought exactly the same though, the picture he used was of the EM lufty wasn't it?


their were two they did one had mwc on the face the other they had them sterile i.e. no name on face some time did have quartz on some 

just had another look dammed if I know.. lol ... but yeah he did is my gut feeling


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> their were two they did one had mwc on the face the other they had them sterile i.e. no name on face some time did have quartz on some


Just looking at my lufty even the hands are the very same


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just looking at my lufty even the hands are the very same


 check last of my comment added a bit mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> check last of my comment added a bit mate


Sorry did not see that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sorry did not see that


 no worry's I was probably typing as you was lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> no worry's I was probably typing as you was lol


not long to 1000


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The watch I am really looking forward to is one with the small second hand


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> not long to 1000


 lol I think you missed a zero off lol but I reckon we will easy hit 5000 before the putin sorry pizza arrives lol ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thinking about it, I reckon EM have gone back to the original schedule from issue 4 to buy themselves some time to rectify what stocking issues they seem to have


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> not long to 1000


Your posts


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The watch I am really looking forward to is one with the small second hand


 do you mean this one mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thinking about it, I reckon EM have gone back to the original schedule from issue 4 to buy themselves some time to rectify what stocking issues they seem to have


makes a lot of sense


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you mean this one mate


Dats the one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Your posts


 lol had not even notice that do i win a cuddle toy hehe


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol had not even notice that do i win a cuddle toy hehe


I'd give you a biscuit, but I see you're already stocked up!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Who else intends to see the collection to the end? 

I do lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol had not even notice that do i win a cuddle toy hehe


only if you keep going Did nnot see anyone comment on Victor Meldrew or The great Tommy Cooper


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Dats the one


 I think is the para one at a guess here that list again


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Who else intends to see the collection to the end?
> 
> I do lol


Keep right onto the end of the road,do my best


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think is the para one at a guess here that list again


Yes No 12 or 8


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> only if you keep going Did nnot see anyone comment on Victor Meldrew or The great Tommy Cooper


 lol you can't win them all


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The only thing I'm stuck on is how to display them all, any ideas?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm just going to do a post now about the MWC and their real life equivalents. Can someone please either repost the list of what's coming up or post a link to it please.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> The only thing I'm stuck on is how to display them all, any ideas?


i said away back buy a shop


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm just going to do a post now about the MWC and their real life equivalents. Can someone please either repost the list of what's coming up or post a link to it please.


ITMY just posted the list


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I cant see one in this pic with a date window...not even the goalie


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> The only thing I'm stuck on is how to display them all, any ideas?


 have you seen this mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you seen this mate


That looks like just what I'm looking for


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> View attachment 1440189
> 
> 
> I cant see one in this pic with a date window...not even the goalie


The goalie has a date window in the magazine!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> The only thing I'm stuck on is how to display them all, any ideas?


How about this?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> That looks like just what I'm looking for


 just under a ton here's the link 30 Watch Wooden Stand Wall Display Storage Case Fit Up to 60mm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> The goalie has a date window in the magazine!


yes I put the pic up early but here it is again from the pull out of the first mag


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> The goalie has a date window in the magazine!


Yeah lets hope it does have a date window - look at the pizza, I think this is a picture of the preproduction models rather than the actual ones being released.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just under a ton here's the link 30 Watch Wooden Stand Wall Display Storage Case Fit Up to 60mm


Anyone a chippie

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I like the look of that one - even better if it has a date window - Will be my daily beater for a while if it has


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Just got a right lashing of watch snobbery on a thread I created lol

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/do-any-you-guys-buy-retail-1006784-9.html

Check from post 69 onwards, what a dic swinging clown lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yeah lets hope it does have a date window - look at the pizza, I think this is a picture of the preproduction models rather than the actual ones being released.


 got a horrible feeling since we were talking about it early that the masses release wont have it this is a close up of the new picture from last mag and this looks to be it


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Anyone a chippie
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


My dad is a chippie he said he'll make me a couple but I'm not sure what I can use as the inserts the watches wrap around?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just got a right lashing of watch snobbery on a thread I created lol
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/do-any-you-guys-buy-retail-1006784-9.html
> 
> Check from post 69 onwards, what a dic swinging clown lol


 stay here we like you here mate


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

danmh said:


> My dad is a chippie he said he'll make me a couple but I'm not sure what I can use as the inserts the watches wrap around?


You can get watch pillows on ebay really cheap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> My dad is a chippie he said he'll make me a couple but I'm not sure what I can use as the inserts the watches wrap around?


 this mite sound stupid but cut down and filled toilet roll ?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> You can get watch pillows on ebay really cheap


Watch pillows! I've been thinking what they might be called for weeks lol. Thanks mate. 


is that my watch said:


> this mite sound stupid but cut down and filled toilet roll ?


Another cracking idea!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I tried that link Pep, might be deleted. I was reading it earlier though but cant get it now


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

(This post isn't finished, I'll be going back to add some more in a bit, please come back to check it out)

MWC WATCHES AND THEIR REAL LIFE VERSIONS










#1 - US INFANTRY WATCH aka Fanty, Rambo

Benrus version, 1971









This watch is based on the US Air Force GG-W-113 spec watch. Versions of it were made by under contract by Benrus, Hamilton, and Waltham. 
Here is a link to lots of information about it's history - gg-w-113

#2 - German Luftwaffe Watch 1940 aka Lufty.

Laco Flieger








(Text taken from an authoritative post by WUS member Stuffler,Mike in the below link)

The German term „Beobachtungsuhr" goes back to pilot´s watches of WW II. Strictly translated it has to be an „Observer´s watch" or „Observation watch" but on most watch related fora you`ll read „navigator´s watch", „pilot´s watch", „B-watch" or even „Flieger", which is the expression I like most.

These B-watches have been made for the German Luftwaffe by only 5 manufacturers

A. Lange & Söhne
Laco (Lacher & Co)
Stowa (Walter Storz)
Wempe (Chronometerwerke Hamburg)
IWC

The specifications of these watches had been defined by the „Reichsluftfahrtministerium" (RLM) - Imperial Air Ministry (see attached file)









Due to those specifications all B-watches had the following features in common:

- A case diameter of 55 mm
- Marked on the back with FL 23883 (FL = flight, 23 = navigation)
- Equipped with large crowns in order to be used with gloves
- Hacking movement (the second hand stops when pulling out the crown / essential for a precise time setting)
- Breguet balance spring
- Regulated and tested as chronometers
- Long leather strap (to be worn on the sleeve of a flight jacket). 

There have been two different types of dials (Pls. note: there are other figures available on the net. not sure whioch are correct)

Type A (Baumuster A) from 1940 to January 1941
a classic dial with numerals 1 to 11 and the triangle with two dots at 12

Type B (Baumuster B) starting in January 1941
Big minute numerals from 5 to 55 and a small inner circle with numerals for h, at the position of 60 min a triangle and a line on its top.

LINK TO ORIGINAL POST & THREAD WITH MORE INFORMATION - https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/please-educate-me-flieger-vs-b-uhr-vs-type-type-b-thanks-471074.html

#3 - Royal Navy SBS 1970, aka Subby

Rolex Submariner 'MilSub' version. 









This is the Royal Navy variant of the Rolex Submariner. It has a number of subtle differences from the regular version. For example the hands are sword shaped instead of 'Mercedes' hands, it has minute markings around the whole bezel insert, and the spring bars are fitted with a more secure metal bar to fit a nato strap.

You can find lots of information about the Milsub here and this nicely detailed page - http://doubleredseadweller.com/mil_sub.htm

#4 - RUSSIAN TANK WATCH 1980 aka The Putin

Vostok Komandirskie









This watch is based on the Vostok Komandirskie.

More information here from Meranom's site - http://www.meranom.com/history%20vostok%20watch%20factory

#5 ITALIAN DIVER 1950, aka Pizza

Panerai Luminor 1950 









This watch is based on the Panerai watches designed for the Italian Navy (Marina Militare). It evolved from the earlier 'Radiomir' design and the Luminor part of the name refers to the tritium based luminous substance on the dial (as opposed to it's predecessor's radioactive material).

History of Panerai and the Luminor 1950 here - http://www.panerai.com/en/history-officine-panerai

You can read about the development of the iconic Panerai crown guard here - http://paneraiworld.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/original-panerai-tight-seal-device-us.html

#6 FRENCH NAVY 1960, aka Froggy

Omega Seamaster 300









1967 version with date.









This watch is based on the Omega Seamaster 300 which was used by various military organisations including the British Special Boat Service.

Lots of information about it here - http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?227473-A-Quick-Guide-The-Omega-Seamaster-300-including-Military-watches

And also here - http://thatwatchandmore.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/buying-vintage-omega-seamaster-300.html


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

danmh said:


> My dad is a chippie he said he'll make me a couple but I'm not sure what I can use as the inserts the watches wrap around?


I used these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BIE9L7A/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1










Work great 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

First bit of my post is up above, I'm going to go back in a bit and carry on with it and add the next few watches.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Watch pillows! I've been thinking what they might be called for weeks lol. Thanks mate.
> 
> Another cracking idea!


 lol watch pillows sound good but ... I was thinking free and cheap and no one is going to see them and you can always cover them in gaff tape to make them look better


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I was thinking a piece of black pipe cut along the back then sliced to size and heated to mould into shape. Apply felt or velvet material using spray on adhesive


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Watch pillows! I've been thinking what they might be called for weeks lol. Thanks mate.
> 
> Another cracking idea!


Maybe someone with a sewing machine could knock em up even cheaper?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol watch pillows sound good but ... I was thinking free and cheap and no one is going to see them and you can always cover them in gaff tape to make them look better


Exactly, I've just looked up watch pillows on eBay and they're a couple of quid for 3 but that's from china, I'm not keen on buying from china lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I tried that link Pep, might be deleted. I was reading it earlier though but cant get it now


 do you mean this one Do any of you guys buy retail? seem's ok now mate


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

danmh said:


> Exactly, I've just looked up watch pillows on eBay and they're a couple of quid for 3 but that's from china, I'm not keen on buying from china lol


You can get 15 of them delivered for just over £5 from China. I have bought a lot of things on ebay from china and had no trouble


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Maybe someone with a sewing machine could knock em up even cheaper?


My sister in law has a sewing machine, not sure if she uses it though. It's only 2 pieces is cloth and the innards from some old cushions


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> First bit of my post is up above, I'm going to go back in a bit and carry on with it and add the next few watches.


 sounds good like do them in six at a time or some thing then chico maybe will push them on to the first paged maybe mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I was thinking a piece of black pipe cut along the back then sliced to size and heated to mould into shape. Apply felt or velvet material using spray on adhesive


 sounds a lot better then mine I must stop watching mr maker with my niece


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> You can get 15 of them delivered for just over £5 from China. I have bought a lot of things on ebay from china and had no trouble


Do you have a link mate?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

danmh said:


> Do you have a link mate?


http://m.ebay.ie/itm/380803164825?n... Color:Black-132011|Qty:15&varId=650190266585


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> (This post isn't finished, I'll be going back to add some more in a bit, please come back to check it out)
> 
> MWC WATCHES AND THEIR REAL LIFE VERSIONS
> 
> ...


Better info here than in the mag! Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog, that is a superb post, thank you so much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> http://m.ebay.ie/itm/380803164825?n... Color:Black-132011|Qty:15&varId=650190266585


Thankyou


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

danmh said:


> My dad is a chippie he said he'll make me a couple but I'm not sure what I can use as the inserts the watches wrap around?


i've seen a lot of people use pipe insulation to hold the watches, the time bum made a nice storage solution from a set of drawers

The Time Bum: How To Make a Watch Drawer

















chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i've seen a lot of people use pipe insulation to hold the watches, the time bum made a nice storage solution from a set of drawers
> 
> The Time Bum: How To Make a Watch Drawer
> 
> ...


How smart is that?!!!!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

danmh said:


> How smart is that?!!!!


Even the missus would approve as they are hidden away!!!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> Your on to a winner there Chico! I wonder what diameter insulation he's used lol


Two inch. Says in the blog.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Even the missus would approve as they are hidden away!!!
> 
> chico


Your on to a winner there Chico! I wonder what diameter insulation he's used lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Two inch. Says in the blog.





danmh said:


> Your on to a winner there Chico! I wonder what diameter insulation he's used lol


the insulation is actually 1.5 inches, the dividers are 2 inches

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I quite like that drawer idea, because otherwise we're looking at having at least four 20-watch display cases. Five or more for some of us.
Just wish I could figure out where he got the dividers from, as that's a US chain store he refers to.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> I quite like that drawer idea, because otherwise we're looking at having at least four 20-watch display cases. Five or more for some of us.
> Just wish I could figure out where he got the dividers from, as that's a US chain store he refers to.


defo the way i would go, imagine opening that drawer to reveal you MWC, awesome!! chrono here's the link, they ship to the uk

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10000691&N=&Nao=0&Ntt=Drawer+divider

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> defo the way i would go, imagine opening that drawer to reveal you MWC, awesome!! chrono here's the link
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10000691&N=&Nao=0&Ntt=Drawer+divider
> 
> chico


Thanks Chico. They're quite expensive and I'm not sure if they are the "Elfa" they can't deliver here.
Might have to have a rummage around the town and see what I can find. We lost our Staples, which would have been my first point of call.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> defo the way i would go, imagine opening that drawer to reveal you MWC, awesome!! chrono here's the link
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10000691&N=&Nao=0&Ntt=Drawer+divider
> 
> chico


lol just one question were would I put my socks


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol just one question were would I put my socks


in your MWC display boxes of course!!! lol

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol just one question were would I put my socks


Your wife's knicker drawer. Just be VERY careful what you pick up to put on in the morning........


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading book now 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Reading book now
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


enjoy!! gonni start the nick mason book later "inside out, a personal history of pink floyd"

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Reading book now
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 yeah good nite mate  and chrono I think its about time I start borrowing hers she always using mine lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok guys, I've done the first 6 watches. If you could sticky this in some way Chico or link back to it that would be very helpful I think.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-415.html#post7604749



ShaggyDog said:


> (This post isn't finished, I'll be going back to add some more in a bit, please come back to check it out)
> 
> MWC WATCHES AND THEIR REAL LIFE VERSIONS
> 
> ...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok guys, I've done the first 6 watches. If you could sticky this in some way Chico that would be very helpful I think.


Fantastic work shaggy well done mate, when i go to the first page of the thread there are no edit options on my first 2 posts, could u shed any light on why this is??

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, you can only edit posts up to I think 2 or 3 weeks later, after that they are locked. I think you might have to send a PM to a mod to see if they can sticky it as the first post or something. Otherwise we just all have to remember it's post # 4143.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok guys, I've done the first 6 watches. If you could sticky this in some way Chico or link back to it that would be very helpful I think.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-415.html#post7604749


Fantastic post shaggy well done mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm think I've worked out what #7 (Oz Diver 1966) will be.



1966 Doxa








It fits the bill for being used by the Australian Navy in that era. But hmmm, the markers don't quite match. :think:


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, you can only edit posts up to I think 2 or 3 weeks later, after that they are locked. I think you might have to send a PM to a mod to see if they can sticky it as the first post or something. Otherwise we just all have to remember it's post # 4143.


Thanks i've sent them a PM about it

chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks ShaggyDog for taking the time to put that together, very interesting post


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Received this earlier:

Dear "My actual name",

Thank you for your email and sorry about the delay in getting back to you. I can see you made this order over a month ago and I do apologise for this but it is currently out of stock but as soon as we get some more back in then it will be sent out automatically for you.

If there is anything else I can help you with then don't hesitate to ask us and we ill look into this for you.

Kind regards

Mischa

But i thought they were getting a new batch in today? 


Thoughts?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Received this earlier:
> 
> Dear "My actual name",
> 
> ...


I smell BS............. lots and lots if it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I smell BS............. lots and lots if it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The amount of BS I've smelt over the past few weeks...
You'd think I live near a cattle ranch.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Received this earlier:
> 
> Dear "My actual name",
> 
> ...


Man you got a funny name!


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Man you got a funny name!


IKR?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

By the way, I noticed you guys were going on about the date window on the Goalie i think we're calling it now, 
If you look on the MWC website, you'll see the one with the date window , end of the second hand is a different shape to the one they're saying the goalie is. which makes me think they're very similar, but different watches. 



Also. on the subject of the new nick name.


How do you know Ronaldinho is a good lover?




He can lob Seaman from 50 yards.



*Badoom tss*


I'm here all week folks.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all yes I think goalie is safer lol I nearly made a sticky mistake when I tried to use the fully title lol so with my spelling bad I'm sticking to it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Nearly tut tut😃

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I just pull this from their website Military Watches Magazine - 75 Years of precision in times of war & peace so no date window I'm afraid by the look of it


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Received this earlier:
> 
> Dear "My actual name",
> 
> ...


I thought they were getting a whole new batch delivered yesterday??? They are REALLY struggling to keep up with demand and it's beginning to look really shoddy. It appears they are also having issues with the Putin and pizza aswell and they haven't even been released!!!

I'm glad I didn't part with my bank details now, I was going to subscribe but when I missed the release date of the fanty and couldn't find a single copy the next day I knew demand was high. I drove round about 15 shops and found one in a one stop tucked away


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I just pull this from their website Military Watches Magazine - 75 Years of precision in times of war & peace so no date window I'm afraid by the look of it


If they've left out the date window (obviously due to cost) I really don't think the sub dials on later watches are going to be working


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

on that sort of note I did find this mite help you just stick your post code in here and It tells you who in your area is selling them  Magazine Retailer Search.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> If they've left out the date window (obviously due to cost) I really don't think the sub dials on later watches are going to be working


 if that is the case I hope they leave them off.... but for the raf chrono free for subbing it was worth 24 quid so it should have working sub-dials


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> on that sort of note I did find this mite help you just stick your post code in here and It tells you who in your area is selling them  Magazine Retailer Search.


I used that to find out who my stockists were and they were all out of stock lol. I have copious amounts of one stop/martins/mccolls within a 3 mile radius of me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I used that to find out who my stockists were and they were all out of stock lol. I have copious amounts of one stop/martins/mccolls within a 3 mile radius of me


 the only slightly problem with it is the view maps is way out of date one of the shops on list had moved because it a housing estate now lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the only slightly problem with it is the view maps is way out of date one of the shops on list had moved because it a housing estate now lol


Haha won't be finding any copies there now then lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I took the advice of one of you great guys I took the strap of my rotary showcase back it could be the strap that's the problem.. it was curved at the top and hard so their was no play in movement so I put it on this  so we will see


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Got a nice delivery this morning well I had to go get it cos my postman is useless! No, not the EM watches but just as nice!










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning all!
Wow, I blinked and missed over 400 posts - this thread is the busiest on the whole forum - keep it up, guys!
Random thoughts:
You can 'brush' a case or shiny crown using a Brillo pad or nylon scrubber. Go very slowly to see the effect you're getting
Watch pillows - use pipe insulation cut to length to fit in the watch slots. Lidl do a tea box every year in December which works well for watches
















Pics by Seikokiller on this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what...-case-display-currently-look-like-814957.html
Hobbycraft also do wooden boxes that would make good watch boxes


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Im not going to bother blocking out my real name as this is just hilariously bad.

My first name is Jackson. Now, time for the best email I've received for a while:

"Dear Mr Jackson,

Thank you for your e-mail.

The stock comes in all the time. When stock is low or out of stock the warehouse will place another with the publisher.

As we supply to many subscriber's the stock is coming in all the time to supply new order's or outstanding customer's.

I am not aware of the facebook post.

Kind regards

Robert"


"The stock comes in all the time"

The BS is strong with this one. They got my name wrong, and now they're just spoon feeding me crap.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> If they've left out the date window (obviously due to cost) I really don't think the sub dials on later watches are going to be working


 I just looking on the bay their are new watch going for a bit more or less then we are paying with dates or sub-dials working so I don't no .. at one time the cost would have been a issue definitely but more I think about it I bought my niece a toy watch ... that now I think about it had a working date window for 6.99 from asda awhile back so I can't see the logic of them doing that ... also looking on the cardboard backing that came with the subby it still shows the watch as having date window.. so mite send mine back to E.M and get them to send one with the date window when I get it lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Im not going to bother blocking out my real name as this is just hilariously bad.
> 
> My first name is Jackson. Now, time for the best email I've received for a while:
> 
> ...


It gets worse every email doesn't it lol. Are they telling you that u won't be getting your issue 1 yet?

Robert from EM must feel like a tool having to feed the same people the same BS every time as he seems to be the only one that replies to emails. I feel for you mate I really do


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> It gets worse every email doesn't it lol. Are they telling you that u won't be getting your issue 1 yet?
> 
> Robert from EM must feel like a tool having to feed the same people the same BS every time as he seems to be the only one that replies to emails. I feel for you mate I really do


Right, Im going to make my emails a public activity from now on.
This is what i was going to reply with, but anything you want to alter or add to , just let me know and I'll consider it.

"Well, apparently you dont get stock in "all the time" as its now been 5 weeks and I still haven't received my watch. I ordered my watch the day after they went up for sale on your website, and received several emails saying that the stock had run out, but you were getting more in at some point. The email you just sent me is quite contradictory. I have several people at your company telling me there's no stock, and I have you saying something which would indicate the stock having been replenished multiple times."


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

coming back to watch boxes I think I know what I going to use instead of tube I have lots of odd socks so hey fit for use lol ..


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I just looking on the bay their are new watch going for a bit more or less then we are paying with dates or sub-dials working so I don't no .. at one time the cost would have been a issue definitely but more I think about it I bought my niece a toy watch ... that now I think about it had a working date window for 6.99 from asda awhile back so I can't see the logic of them doing that ... also looking on the cardboard backing that came with the subby it still shows the watch as having date window.. so mite send mine back to E.M and get them to send one with the date window when I get it lol


I can understand them not using a rotating bezel as visually the watch the watch looks no different and there's nothing worse than a poor rotating bezel!

But ...... Non working sub dials will look awful!! As you've said above this can be done for less than we are paying for our EM watches so there's no reason why they shouldn't work but I don't think they will lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I can understand them not using a rotating bezel as visually the watch the watch looks no different and there's nothing worse than a poor rotating bezel!
> 
> But ...... Non working sub dials will look awful!! As you've said above this can be done for less than we are paying for our EM watches so there's no reason why they shouldn't work but I don't think they will lol


 I think if they did I would buy for the collection but I would not bother with the one to wear bit


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Right, Im going to make my emails a public activity from now on.
> This is what i was going to reply with, but anything you want to alter or add to , just let me know and I'll consider it.
> 
> "Well, apparently you dont get stock in "all the time" as its now been 5 weeks and I still haven't received my watch. I ordered my watch the day after they went up for sale on your website, and received several emails saying that the stock had run out, but you were getting more in at some point. The email you just sent me is quite contradictory. I have several people at your company telling me there's no stock, and I have you saying something which would indicate the stock having been replenished multiple times."


 I was wondering if you had got one from the shops I think you said you did not but can't be sure maybe Chico will sell you his spare one if not I'm sure one of use can do something for you mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think if they did I would buy for the collection but I would not bother with the one to wear bit


I'm not buying to wear at the moment, they are all going in a case for display, I might decide to wear the odd one or two later on as the collection grows. I will still buy them but I will feel disappointed lol


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was wondering if you had got one from the shops I think you said you did not but can't be sure maybe Chico will sell you his spare one if not I'm sure one of use can do something for you mate


I actually went to my newsie and asked if they had any, and they said that "Any they didnt sell had to be sent back"

So .... yeah.... no.

And if Chico, if you send me one of yours.

I love you.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Got a nice delivery this morning well I had to go get it cos my postman is useless! No, not the EM watches but just as nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your thoughts on the overall quality sharky ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Right, Im going to make my emails a public activity from now on.
> This is what i was going to reply with, but anything you want to alter or add to , just let me know and I'll consider it.
> 
> "Well, apparently you dont get stock in "all the time" as its now been 5 weeks and I still haven't received my watch. I ordered my watch the day after they went up for sale on your website, and received several emails saying that the stock had run out, but you were getting more in at some point. The email you just sent me is quite contradictory. I have several people at your company telling me there's no stock, and I have you saying something which would indicate the stock having been replenished multiple times."


I appreciate this doesn't help you but may explain their email regarding their replenished stock. I'm not a subscriber so I just walk in and buy mine off the shelf. I was wanting a second fanty so I could have one to wear and one to collect but couldn't get one for love nor money but just before the SBS was released my newsies were getting regular deliveries of both the fanty and lufty, so I don't doubt their stock gets replenished regularly but goes to the wrong place


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> I actually went to my newsie and asked if they had any, and they said that "Any they didnt sell had to be sent back"
> 
> So .... yeah.... no.
> 
> ...


 if it don't work out I can send this one I used hard to you thro the mail if you want minus the rubber strap it's my fav strap for using in swimming and dive watches  lol and it been fully Q.C lol ....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Moooman said:


> I actually went to my newsie and asked if they had any, and they said that "Any they didnt sell had to be sent back"
> 
> So .... yeah.... no.
> 
> ...


PM me your address moonman and il send u my fanty mate, as im waiting for a watch as well i feel ur pain brother!!! lol

chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey is, I've done the sock thing too!
Tin, £1 in local shop
Socks, M&S's finest, had them already
Carrier bags, as padding, free
Felt, to stop scratches, 30p
Somewhere cool to store my watches? Priceless ;-)
Thinks: Kama today?








Inside:








At the London gtg:


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What's your thoughts on the overall quality sharky ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like it. the build is pretty solid, the strap is good enough buy maybe I will get a real leather one as it wears. I don't know if it's been mentioned before but I'm guessing the movement is very similar to the EM watches as it has the obvious movement of the minute hand when the crown is pulled(I've not opened it yet!). Like I say it's a really nice looker but I wouldn't pay over £20 for it(I got it for £19.11). Maybe anyone wanting to bid, go for the cheaper less popular colour strap then if you win it do as I did and ask the seller if he will swap it for the strap you'd prefer. I won the black strap version but asked him to swap to the tan and he was more than happy to


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, that was an old pic, as I was still trying to like the Speedy 
And as I trawled the archives for those pics, found this with my Smiths. Happy tea breaks all!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hey is, I've done the sock thing too!
> Tin, £1 in local shop
> Socks, M&S's finest, had them already
> Carrier bags, as padding, free
> ...


 as I say love your watches oh d a couple really caught my eye and I would rather spend my money on the watch then the box so cheap and cheerful is the word of the day


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Now im going to get a Fanty for myself!!! WOO. (Chico, you're a good person)


Now that'll make me happy as I'll actually have one. But;

I'm going to see how long it takes EM to get the one I bought from them to me, simply to see how crap they really are. Sounds like a plan guys?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Wow, that was an old pic, as I was still trying to like the Speedy
> And as I trawled the archives for those pics, found this with my Smiths. Happy tea breaks all!


 that was one of them can't beat a smith


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Now im going to get a Fanty for myself!!! WOO. (Chico, you're a good person)
> 
> Now that'll make me happy as I'll actually have one. But;
> 
> I'm going to see how long it takes EM to get the one I bought from them to me, simply to see how crap they really are. Sounds like a plan guys?


Sounds like a plan Moooman oh and Chico your a star well done lad ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> Wow, that was an old pic, as I was still trying to like the Speedy
> And as I trawled the archives for those pics, found this with my Smiths. Happy tea breaks all!


AAHHH a tunnocks tea cake, one of glasgows finest!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sounds like a plan Moooman oh and Chico your a star well done lad ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i know how much moonman has been waiting for his and mine's is just sitting on a shelf!!! and waiting for a watch is one of the worst things in life!!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i know how much moonman has been waiting for his and mine's is just sitting on a shelf!!! and waiting for a watch is one of the worst things in life!!! lol
> 
> chico


 that why I pay a bit more and go retail lol I want now... plus you get to smell the watch (hey watchsmeller lol) and get a proper feel for it and you have a face to deal with and safety in knowing it a really deal watch not a phony an that worth the extra bit to me


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

My updated signature though.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok guys advice needed. I'm about to go on the bay and purchase a watch repair kit. Ive seen some for about £13 my question is what essentials will I need ? What do you use to remove a screwed down back and what do you use to re grease the seals before replacing the back ? Also can you remove scratches from mineral glass ?
Sorry to sound like a newbie guys ! :-D


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok guys advice needed. I'm about to go on the bay and purchase a watch repair kit. Ive seen some for about £13 my question is what essentials will I need ? What do you use to remove a screwed down back and what do you use to re grease the seals before replacing the back ? Also can you remove scratches from mineral glass ?
> Sorry to sound like a newbie guys ! :-D


 well with watch backs a three prong remover is best the balls work as well which surprise me but I made my own I got a piece of metal like a of cut of strip and drill a set of holes in it then i match the hole to the size of the back and push in screws and It works fine lol  you could even use hard wood and wood screws 

p.s personally i don't grease to reseal because i think it can cause problem if you don't open them in a long time can make it a bugger to open years down the line 

p.p.s and toothpaste works on some scratches look on you tube theirs a lot of usefully stuff on their about watches and repairs

Watch tool kit recommendation

Can anyone recommend a watch repair tool kit?

Help with a watch repair kit

bugger I'm late catch you all later


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok guys advice needed. I'm about to go on the bay and purchase a watch repair kit. Ive seen some for about £13 my question is what essentials will I need ? What do you use to remove a screwed down back and what do you use to re grease the seals before replacing the back ? Also can you remove scratches from mineral glass ?
> Sorry to sound like a newbie guys ! :-D


Get one of those rubber case back remover balls. They only cost a quid or two but they are invaluable in removing tight casebacks that cheaper tools often struggle with (or even scratch).


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog, ITMW thanks guys I'm off shopping !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Moooman said:


> My updated signature though.


I don't know about babe, think Peter Griffin without the glasses!!! LOL

Chico


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I don't know about babe, think Peter Griffin without the glasses!!! LOL
> 
> Chico


Better?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Generally it's harder to remove scratches from mineral but not impossible if you have the right gear.

Acrylic crystals can be buffed out easily enough.

With mineral you need some diamond paste I believe and a Dremmel style tool.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Moooman said:


> Better?


PMSL LOL!!

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

For those who don't know who Peter Griffin is.....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Anybody got any idea who delivers airmail from Hong Kong in the uk?

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sad day today. Those gamers among us who have played GTA San Andreas will remember the iconic choon Your Love by Frankie Knuckles, the Godfather of House who died today.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So after finally catching up with the posts since the last time I read the forum last night , I decided to send EM an email enquiring for any information they could give ....

This is the mail I sent to them .......

" Hello , 
As a collector of the military watch magazine series who purchases their copies through my local newsagent I have seen something that has raised some concerns about the next 2 releases .

I am a member of a watch collectors forum and it seems that a fellow member who subscribes to the military watch collection has been contacted by yourselves to inform them that you are having stock problems with issues 4 and 5 of the collection and that they are out of stock .

As these issues have not even been released as yet and are slated for release on the 4th and 17th of April respectively I am concerned that issues will not be sent out to newsagents due to the aforementioned stock problems .

I am aware that I can subscribe to the magazine however I prefer to have the choice of being able to "cherry pick" the items from the collection I want .

Any information you can provide will be greatly appreciated . 

Many thanks in advance ."

Fairly clear is it not ?

The reply I got , ( impressively it was sent out @ approx 9.30 am this morning ...so you have to give them some credit )

" Thank you for your e-mail.

We are an independent company and we do not supply local retailers.

We have no control over the stock that a local retailer will have from their supplier.

We sell to our subscription customer's and if we have stock issue's we put any outstanding issue's on order and supply at a later date.

If you were a subscriber with us we guarantee to supply all outstanding issue's and gift's for the collection.

Kind regards "

( names have been deleted to protect the innocent ! ) 

So I am still none the wiser ! lol

I just thought I would share this .

One good thing however is that on FBook EM are still insisting that issue 4 will be released this Thursday .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

All I know is that usually WHSmiths have the watches on the shelves on a Tuesday morning.
Except today. Nothing.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok an update on my delivery confusion, Missus got on to me, here at work (with a picture lol) and it was the Seiko that got hit for duties, from the suposedely London based seller!

On a good note, she says its looks great and I'll post some pics later, especially for lord chico lol

Needless to say I got onto the singapore lad and waiting for a respinse, befor I take out a case.

In the mean time, I'm still waiting for me Vostok :-( waiting for watches is a killer, will be 3 weeks on sunday since I paid for it!

Well done shagster! the info posts are class and I look forward to the next installment of 'Shags militry watch gazzete' 

And I'm glad for Moonman! you have had a raw deal and nice to see some light appearing.

ITMY, stop with the biscuits pic, I love those tea cakes lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So there I was trawling the internet in the early hours of this morning when I found this ...



If you look at the auction date it was from LAST year .

The watch itself looks like it was from the run they did in 2013 , the interesting thing is that this watch comes in the "tin" box .Another thing to bring to your attention is that if you look at the "font" on the dial it is the same as the watch from the pic on the magazine website and NOT the same as the watch we have seen reviews of on here .

GRRR that really does not clarify if the watch that is released to the shops is going to have the " panerai style " font on the dial lol !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

For anyone wanting a nice mechanical Military style watch this is a nice little bargain. £10 inc delivery on Ebay -

GENUINE VINTAGE WHITE DIAL HMT MILITARY WINDING 17 JEWELS~INDIAN MENS WATCH~ | eBay









It's a nice little vintage HMT. It's probably had a redial but even so it's a bit of a looker don't you agree? That would lovely on a Bond style nato strap.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This one as well for the same price. You can't really go wrong with these for a tenner.

GENUINE VINTAGE HMT MILITARY WINDING 17 JEWELS~LUMINOUS FIG~INDIAN MENS WATCH~ | eBay









The dial is a bit reminiscent of Froggy isn't it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice looking watches shaggy but 37mm including crown!!! christ ive got bigger freckles than that!!! lol


chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That's the smaller size these vintage watches are. Personally I'm into slightly bigger watches but if you like that authentic vintage size then these are pretty good.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Sad day today. Those gamers among us who have played GTA San Andreas will remember the iconic choon Your Love by Frankie Knuckles, the Godfather of House who died today.


I played GTA San Andreas to death. I still play it every now and again, though even now I very rarely listen to anything other than K Rose.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's the smaller size these vintage watches are. Personally I'm into slightly bigger watches but if you like that authentic vintage size then these are pretty good.


yeah they are brilliant for the money, just couldn't wear anything under 40mm personally.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I too sent a message to EM for a stock on issues 4 & 5. This was their response!


Hi Mark,Thanks for your message. We have sent most of the orders out, however it is true that we are waiting on a follow up order of the watches of issues 4 & 5. So any one not included in the first dispatch should get them very soon after.


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

Have any subscribers got issues 4 & 5 yet? I'm sort of hoping they'll be waiting for me when I get home tonight but I doubt it!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

leepal said:


> Have any subscribers got issues 4 & 5 yet? I'm sort of hoping they'll be waiting for me when I get home tonight but I doubt it!


Don't bank on it leepal, I've been home all day as I'm on the sick and the only thing through the letterbox was a letter from my manager asking if I'd be back in soon !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> yeah they are brilliant for the money, just couldn't wear anything under 40mm personally.
> 
> chico


I suppose people could always wear them in bund straps to bring them up to a bigger size on the wrist.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

While I'm waiting for EM to deliver I ordered an extra nato for my Lufty.









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep look what I got from farmfoods... hehe.. I put a watch in the picture to keep everyone happy lo


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Honestly guys, is there anything as beautiful as women and watches??

My boys new skx009

125 quid art like this!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Two observations on all this...

1. EM customer service reps cannot write in English, and apparently add apostrophes before every s. How irritating,

2. The subscribers RAF watch will have working dials but if you look closely they are not chronological dild, but date and month dials. Such dials are common in budget chrono style watches and are inexpensive, I expect all sub dial watches will have similar technically functional (but not what you expect) dials. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep look what I got from farmfoods... hehe.. I put a watch in the picture to keep everyone happy lo


Haha ITMY, you're going to kill me lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Honestly guys, is there anything as beautiful as women and watches??
> 
> My boys new skx009
> 
> ...


Oh I gotta get me one o those!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Honestly guys, is there anything as beautiful as women and watches??
> 
> My boys new skx009
> 
> ...


That's lovely that Pep I'm a bit jealous ! You've gotta love Seiko they do some sexy watches at fantastic prices. I think I'm gonna drop lots of hints to the wife it's my birthday in a couple of months. Did you manage to contact the seller regarding the international import fee debacle ? If he refuses to reimburse you set of a case with Ebay lad.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's lovely that Pep I'm a bit jealous ! You've gotta love Seiko they do some sexy watches at fantastic prices. I think I'm gonna drop lots of hints to the wife it's my birthday in a couple of months. Did you manage to contact the seller regarding the international import fee debacle ? If he refuses to reimburse you set of a case with Ebay lad.


He's actually an alright guy, he's going to refund me the 12 euro import duties and he's a WUS member too and a fellow seiko lover  fair dues to him!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He's actually an alright guy, he's going to refund me the 12 euro import duties and he's a WUS member too and a fellow seiko lover  fair dues to him!


Can't say fairer that that, top man.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> He's actually an alright guy, he's going to refund me the 12 euro import duties and he's a WUS member too and a fellow seiko lover  fair dues to him!


That still doesn't make it right. He should make it absolutely clear that these are coming from abroad. Wonder how many people have copped a £12 fee that he hasn't refunded if they didn't confront him.
And being a WUS member makes it even worse.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

They are awesome, I know not everyone are Seiko lovers but they do quality reasonable watches, I'm thinking of telling my son it got lost in the post lol, I have my own 009 but new looks sooooo damn good 

oops was meant to quote sharky with this post


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome pep, hope the wee man enjoys it!! canny wait to get mine, only 4 months to go!!!!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That still doesn't make it right. He should make it absolutely clear that these are coming from abroad. Wonder how many people have copped a £12 fee that he hasn't refunded if they didn't confront him.
> And being a WUS member makes it even worse.


Oh I had a few ding dong emails with him, he's taking a chance on the duties, he said he's going to change the terms on his items, if he doesn't then his name is going to be mud round these parts


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok Ive finished on Ebay and Ive ordered a watch repair kit which was quite reasonably priced and comes with a load of different sized spring bars all for £12.19.
I also couldn't resist treating myself to a couple of watches and a nice tan strap that I'm going to put on the Archive. What do you think ?



























Can't wait. The postman's gonna be a busy lad !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Two observations on all this...
> 
> 1. EM customer service reps cannot write in English, and apparently add apostrophes before every s. How irritating,
> 
> ...


I'd be happy with functional sub dials even if they're not technically correct.

Nothing would be worse than painted on sub dials :-O

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh I had a few ding dong emails with him, he's taking a chance on the duties, he said he's going to change the terms on his items, if he doesn't then his name is going to be mud round these parts


He knows he's in the wrong Pep. If he carried on Ebay would sack him off and he knows it.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I like that Infantry in-019 did you realize it was the spAcial edition. Sorry


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> He knows he's in the wrong Pep. If he carried on Ebay would sack him off and he knows it.


I sent him a link to my pic post  I'm all for giving folk a chance, if he doesn't pay me the duties I'll take it further, the word is out now and doesn't pay to pee off the MWC posse lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I sent him a link to my pic post  I'm all for giving folk a chance, if he doesn't pay me the duties I'll take it further, the word is out now and doesn't pay to pee off the MWC posse lol


Nor the WUS forum. Not the best idea to piss around the outside of your own tent.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I like that Infantry in-019 did you realize it was the spAcial edition. Sorry


Bloody Hell !!!!!! I hadn't noticed that ! Never mind I suppose for £12 I can put up with a bit of dyslexia ! No offence intended to anyone who suffers from dyslexia BTW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok Ive finished on Ebay and Ive ordered a watch repair kit which was quite reasonably priced and comes with a load of different sized spring bars all for £12.19.
> I also couldn't resist treating myself to a couple of watches and a nice tan strap that I'm going to put on the Archive. What do you think ?
> 
> 
> ...


I have that infantry watch, great wee sub homage & that strap is nice too!

Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I have that infantry watch, great wee sub homage & that strap is nice too!
> 
> Chico


Regarding the strap I'm going to cut the buckle off and replace it with the Archive one which is etched with their name and connects via a small spring bar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Bloody Hell !!!!!! I hadn't noticed that ! Never mind I suppose for £12 I can put up with a bit of dyslexia ! No offence intended to anyone who suffers from dyslexia BTW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suffer from dyslexia and don't find this one bit fanny!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok Ive finished on Ebay and Ive ordered a watch repair kit which was quite reasonably priced and comes with a load of different sized spring bars all for £12.19.
> I also couldn't resist treating myself to a couple of watches and a nice tan strap that I'm going to put on the Archive. What do you think ?
> 
> 
> ...


 I want now lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok Ive finished on Ebay and Ive ordered a watch repair kit which was quite reasonably priced and comes with a load of different sized spring bars all for £12.19.
> I also couldn't resist treating myself to a couple of watches and a nice tan strap that I'm going to put on the Archive. What do you think ?
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think my Shark watch was made in the same place as your infantry?









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I suffer from dyslexia and don't find this one bit fanny!


LOL ! Well done Pep you've managed to make me snort coffee through my nose and onto my jeans 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Do you think my Shark watch was made in the same place as your infantry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look like peas in a pod don't they Sharky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL ! Well done Pep you've managed to make me snort coffee through my nose and onto my jeans
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PMSL...result!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> PMSL...result!


Luckily I DIDN'T PMSL or I'd have sent you the dry cleaning bill ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Bloody Hell !!!!!! I hadn't noticed that ! Never mind I suppose for £12 I can put up with a bit of dyslexia ! No offence intended to anyone who suffers from dyslexia BTW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol I more annoyed that people like me who do have it... why make the word so bloody hard to write down on forms lol they say if you spell it right you can't have I lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I more annoyed that people like me who do have it... why make the word so bloody hard to write down on forms lol they say if you spell it right you can't have I lol


I have a touch of it too, struggled with bs and ds for years, my spelling is atrocious (had to ask my missus to spell that lol) however somehow I managed to graduate with a BSc (Bachelor in Science) in 2007!

Don't let .... like that hold you back ITMY


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive always wondered why people who have OCD are classed as having a disorder, surely some are more ordered than most

Re: the Infantry in-019 surely this being an older watch, considering its a young company they would remake it without the smelling pistake.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have a touch of it too, struggled with bs and ds for years, my spelling is atrocious (had to ask my missus to spell that lol) however somehow I managed to graduate with a BSc (Bachelor in Science) in 2007!
> 
> Don't let .... like that hold you back ITMY


 b d m I swap them around all the time that's why my post takes time to appear I spell checking every thing and I still miss things lol.. the worse is have a certain word you want to use and you can't spell it so you change the word but you lose the impact of the message if you know what I mean


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> b d m I swap them around all the time that's why my post takes time to appear I spell checking every thing and I still miss things lol.. the worse is have a certain word you want to use and you can't spell it so you change the word but you lose the impact of the message if you know what I mean


I know exactly what you mean, I'd be lost without my missus spelling things for me, the word 'doesn't' always gets me for some reason, its annoying but manageable


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Bloody Hell !!!!!! I hadn't noticed that ! Never mind I suppose for £12 I can put up with a bit of dyslexia ! No offence intended to anyone who suffers from dyslexia BTW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it's not a spelling mistake. Perhaps it's the Spacial edition - meaning there's more space in it than the regular edition?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I know exactly what you mean, I'd be lost without my missus spelling things for me, the word 'doesn't' always gets me for some reason, its annoying but manageable


 its worse when they are so similar spelt that annoys me


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I took a trip down to my local newsagents earlier , this is a newsagent whom myself and my family have used for approx 20 years for daily delivery of our local newspaper ......

Conversation went something like this ...

"Hi mate " -newsagent 

"Hi ...I wonder if you can help me , I would like to pre-order a copy of a magazine that comes out in 2 weeks time , is that possible ?" - me 

long pause ...

"Which one is it you would like to order ? will you be getting every issue when it comes out ?" - him 

" Erm no I wont be getting every issue when its released I would just like to pre-order this one issue "---me

"Ok which magazine is it ...?"---him

"Military watch Magazine "---me

at this point he gives me somewhat of a funny look and says ...

"Ah I am sorry the ones we get in are already set aside for other customers ....and I would not like to say "Yes" and then you not get a copy ..we only get a few copies you see and those that do come in are reserved "--him 

( at this point I start thinking to myself ...isnt THAT exactly what I am trying to do now ....but I dont say it ) 

He then goes on to ask where I have been getting my previous copies from and I tell him the local ASDA....to which he replies 

"Well you are best off going to ASDA as they will probably be getting hundreds of copies "

So I thank him and leave .

What irritates me about this is that people are always saying try and support your local businesses instead of the big name Supermarkets ....well I know what I will be doing now ......

You guessed it , even though he was friendly and honest about everything ....the daily newspapers are going to be cancelled for myself , my parents , and my grandparents .( we all live fairly close to each other and within the same shops delivery route ).


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I took a trip down to my local newsagents earlier , this is a newsagent whom myself and my family have used for approx 20 years for daily delivery of our local newspaper ......
> 
> Conversation went something like this ...
> 
> ...


At the moment my copy I_ hope, the under the counter package I should get this week_


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> At the moment my copy I_ hope, the under the counter package I should get this week_


From what I have seen on EM's Fbook page it is still scheduled for release to the shops this Thursday , so you should get yours .

------------

On a side note ...if anyone wants me to pick up a "Putin" for them I will not be getting one for myself as I am not keen on it BUT I will be making a trip to ASDA to see if they get copies of it in .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> At the moment my copy I_ hope, the under the counter package I should get this week_


 lol I hope you mean you mwc mag and not any other one hmmm


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh ..btw @ ITMW , 

I gather from your previous forum signature you are an NCIS fan ..is that correct ?

If so what series/ season are you currently up to ...the only reason I ask is that I know a couple of REALLY good sites that I can PM you where you can see the very latest seasons eps ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I hope you mean you mwc mag and not any other one hmmm


I thought it would be mentioned taking my time typing yes it is the military watch collection


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Oh ..btw @ ITMW ,
> 
> I gather from your previous forum signature you are an NCIS fan ..is that correct ?
> 
> If so what series/ season are you currently up to ...the only reason I ask is that I know a couple of REALLY good sites that I can PM you where you can see the very latest seasons eps ...


 well I watch them on five so they get mixed up i'm watching it's say new ncis so not sure would like to see them from the start so pm away  and abbey rock's lol  and cheers


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I thought it would be mentioned taking my time typing yes it is the military watch collection


lol so just the one or more ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol so just the one or more ?


1


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 1


 I'm in to minds weather to get 1 or 2 because I saw this and want it now ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cheer's dall ... he was in chuck as well as chucks dad a bit of useless fact for you mate ..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Seiko update

*to be fair, the guy who sold me the seiko has compensated me 10 euro and the 12 euro duty payment and says he will update his eBay details when he's back in the UK!

I'm happy with the outcome and I have to give him credit as he seems to be genuinely shocked that I was hit for import duties or perhaps he wasn't and seen us talk about it, either way he came through 

I asked him if can get us some sort of group deal on Seiko  perhaps cheeky but felt it was in keeping with our thread ethos, to get the best possible deal always lol

I'm sure chrono knows what I'm going to go for with this refund money 

Thanks guys!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> *Seiko update
> 
> *to be fair, the guy who sold me the seiko has compensated me 10 euro and the 12 euro duty payment and says he will update his eBay details when he's back in the UK!
> 
> ...


A group deal on Seikos would be ACE Pep. I would love an orange monster for my birthday.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I'm sure chrono knows what I'm going to go for with this refund money Thanks guys!


Go thru Kev when he's back,pep. I'll be ordering two, plus your one, it only needs 2 people then and you'll get it for half the price it's going at now.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> A group deal on Seikos would be ACE Pep. I would love an orange monster for my birthday.


He might throw in a free combo monster for ITMY lol he sells orients too, was no harm to ask, we'll see if he gets back to me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> A group deal on Seikos would be ACE Pep. I would love an orange monster for my birthday.


 I want one of these  sorry meant one of these lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Whats the normal price for a seiko monster?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Whats the normal price for a seiko monster?


 £264. Seiko Superior Combo Monster With Ion Black Steel Bracelet SRP311J1  just happen to have the link to hand hmmm lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Whats the normal price for a seiko monster?


Around 200 euros if you buy from a UK seller, less from the US with risk of duties, a lot of watch for the money blanchy


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Go thru Kev when he's back,pep. I'll be ordering two, plus your one, it only needs 2 people then and you'll get it for half the price it's going at now.


If I can get shot of my Mwc's pronto l'll be in for one!!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Whats the normal price for a seiko monster?


£264. I just happen to have the link to hand Seiko Superior Combo Monster With Ion Black Steel Bracelet SRP311J1  don't know why that went twice for lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> £269.99 Seiko Superior Combo Monster With Ion Black Steel Bracelet SRP311J1  just happen to have the link to hand hmmm lol


The combos are far more expensive, an orange

NEW Seiko 200M Stainless Steel "Orange Monster" Divers SKX781K1 | eBay


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Around 200 euros if you buy from a UK seller, less from the US with risk of duties, a lot of watch for the money blanchy


I didnt like the look of them when I first saw them but now I really want one lol

I'm going to Toronto and New York in the summer so I might pick one up when im over there


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The combos are far more expensive, an orange
> 
> NEW Seiko 200M Stainless Steel "Orange Monster" Divers SKX781K1 | eBay


 lol i'm not a cheap date hehe


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Creation Watches have a sale on at the minute, which includes a decent amount of Seiko divers. I've never used them though, just noticed it as I was browsing yesterday.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> If I can get shot of my Mwc's pronto l'll be in for one!!
> 
> Chico


Great! With my two, Pep's one, your one and Kev's one that's the five he needs.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I didnt like the look of them when I first saw them but now I really want one lol


If i had a quid for every time i heard that lol

There's a black one too

Seiko MEN Automatic Monster Diver'S Watch 200M SKX779K3 Warranty BOX RRP £230 | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Just been over to creation watches for a look. Here's a question though, Pep you may be able to answer this one. Why do some of the listings that I've seen for orange monsters say japan and some don't?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just been over to creation watches for a look. Here's a question though, Pep you may be able to answer this one. Why do some of the listings that I've seen for orange monsters say japan and some don't?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some are manufactured in Korea, hence the K at the end of the model number, some with J made in japan, the J seikos are a little more expensive and sometimes have Kanji (japanese text) dates in the date window, so its a prestige thing as the original is from japan, but never bothered me


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Some are manufactured in Korea, hence the K at the end of the model number, some with J made in japan, the J seikos are a little more expensive and sometimes have Kanji (japanese text) dates in the date window, so its a prestige thing as the original is from japan, but never bothered me


Thanks Pep lad your a veritable geyser of information. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> £264. Seiko Superior Combo Monster With Ion Black Steel Bracelet SRP311J1  just happen to have the link to hand hmmm lol


£183 a considerable saving don't u think

Seiko 5 Automatic Monster Diver Japan SRP311J1 SRP311J

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thanks Pep lad your a veritable geyser of information.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We'll see, I'm expecting shaggy to come on and correct me lol but that's my view of it and as far as I know all the movements are made in Japan but..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> £183 a considerable saving don't u think
> 
> Seiko 5 Automatic Monster Diver Japan SRP311J1 SRP311J
> 
> Chico


Creation are a great supplier but the duties scare me, many get through but I think Ireland is different, possibly less volume mails gets us paddy's caught more often


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Creation are a great supplier but the duties scare me, many get through but I think Ireland is different, possibly less volume mails gets us paddy's caught more often


Wait, at that price you'd still do well, even with duties!!!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> We'll see, I'm expecting shaggy to come on and correct me lol but that's my view of it and as far as I know all the movements are made in Japan but..


I'm sure I read that the k versions are assembled in Malaysia, but hey I might be talking utter ****!!

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Wait, at that price you'd still do well, even with duties!!!


That's what I was thinking pep

Chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yep, to confirm what Pep said there is absolutely no difference between the Japanese made 'J' Monsters and the non Japanese 'K' Monsters apart from a tiny bit of text on the dial. That's it, exactly the same inside. However some people seem to think the 'J' version is a bit more prestigious or gives you more kudos so they tend to go for a little bit more than the 'K' versions.

And in case anyone is wondering, there are two versions of the Monsters. There are the original or 1st Gen ones. They have the block markers, a 7s26 movement inside (which doesn't hack or hand wind) and the model names for them start in SKX - SKX781 for the Orange Monster and SKX779 for the Black.










New Monsters








The 2nd Gen versions come in lots of different colours and have the pointed 'fang' markers. They also have a different texture on the crown and a have the 4R36 movement which does hack and hand wind. The model numbers for these 'New Monsters' start with SRP instead of SKX. They also currently cost a little more than the 1st Gen versions.

As for whether to get a 1st or 2nd Gen version it's just personal choice. Don't worry about the movement difference too much, just go for whichever you like the looks of better or find a good deal on.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm sure I read that the k versions are assembled in Malaysia, but hey I might be talking utter ****!!
> 
> Chico


No you probably right, I think the K means outside japan, I figured it was korea but I'm sure its a few countries, its like buying a UK manufactured Toyota, wouldn't worry me?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> No you probably right, I think the K means outside japan, I figured it was korea but I'm sure its a few countries, its like buying a UK manufactured Toyota, wouldn't worry me?


I wouldn't care where my 009 comes from!!

Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yep, to confirm what Pep said there is absolutely no difference between the Japanese made 'J' Monsters and the non Japanese 'K' Monsters apart from a tiny bit of text on the dial. That's it, exactly the same inside. However some people seem to think the 'J' version is a bit more prestigious or gives you more kudos so they tend to go for a little bit more than the 'K' versions.
> 
> And in case anyone is wondering, there are two versions of the Monsters. There are the original or 1st Gen ones. They have the block markers, a 7s26 movement inside (which doesn't hack or hand wind) and the model names for them start in SKX - SKX781 for the Orange Monster and SKX779 for the Black.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Shaggy .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I wouldn't care where my 009 comes from!!
> 
> Chico


What's attracting you to the 009, is it the Pepsi bezel


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This is next on my list, so want the back bezel one on the black rubber strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> £183 a considerable saving don't u think
> 
> Seiko 5 Automatic Monster Diver Japan SRP311J1 SRP311J
> 
> Chico


 is that the exact same model if so I think I will delete other link cheers


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that good










Omega Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon 311.92.44.51.01.003 less than a year (2014)
£7,590


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> is that good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is what good, the watch or the price?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Is what good, the watch or the price?


 lol the price I was doing some out of my price range window shopping


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> What's attracting you to the 009, is it the Pepsi bezel


Just the whole look and the solid build for the money is unbeatable imho, and don't get me started on the blue & black solar chronograph tried it on few weeks ago, stunning

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> is that the exact same model if so I think I will delete other link cheers


The model numbers are identical mate so I would say it's exactly the same

Chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't know about the price, I don't really keep on top of the prices of things I can't afford. I do know however that Speedmasters are fantastic watches. However the black DLC 'Dark Side Of The Moon' version is interesting but I'd much rather have one of the normal stainless steel versions, if not the classic hand winding acrylic crystal 'Moonwatch' versions that hasn't really changed much since it went for a little walk on the surface of the moon in '69.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The model numbers are identical mate so I would say it's exactly the same
> 
> Chico


 and they say 2-4 days to del that sound good to me


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just the whole look and the solid build for the money is unbeatable imho, and don't get me started on the blue & black solar chronograph tried it on few weeks ago, stunning
> 
> Chico


Hehehe, you're doomed to poverty!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I don't know about the price, I don't really keep on top of the prices of things I can't afford. I do know however that Speedmasters are fantastic watches. However the black DLC 'Dark Side Of The Moon' version is interesting but I'd much rather have one of the normal stainless steel versions, if not the classic hand winding acrylic crystal 'Moonwatch' versions that hasn't really changed much since it went for a little walk on the surface of the moon in '69.


 I had this as my screensaver for some time until recently were now I got some of oh d watches as my screensaver . it's just some were down the line i would not mind a top end watch but some thing if I had to sell later I would not lose my shirt on ....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I had this as my screensaver for some time until recently were now I got some of oh d watches as my screensaver . it's just some were down the line i would not mind a top end watch but some thing if I had to sell later I would not lose my shirt on ....


Then get a Rolex. Because they are so popular they hold their value well. You could buy a used Rolex Submariner, wear it for a couple of years and then sell it on for what you paid for it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Then get a Rolex. Because they are so popular they hold their value well. You could buy a used Rolex Submariner, wear it for a couple of years and then sell it on for what you paid for it.


 that was along the lines of what I was thinking ...

but this took my fancy so do you think his is a safe bet ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am in if we can get a Seiko deal. I have had my Pepsi sea urchin for two days now, ready for something else. It the Orange monster is strangely growing on me, although I would prefer a really battered old one (I wouldn't have the heart to batter a new one!)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am in if we can get a Seiko deal. I have had my Pepsi sea urchin for two days now, ready for something else. It the Orange monster is strangely growing on me, although I would prefer a really battered old one (I wouldn't have the heart to batter a new one!)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 lol I was thinking of scouring all the second hand jeweller in my city centre lookin for that exactly and hope to get it for under 50


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im really liking the red monster


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im really liking the red monster


 I like it but the combo has grab me by my happy sac and wont let go lol (that as a bit to the point lol)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> and they say 2-4 days to del that sound good to me


Are you gonna pull the trigger on one??

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Hehehe, you're doomed to poverty!


Tell me about it mate!!!

Chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Im really liking the red monster


Where did you get that picture from? That doesn't look like any Monster I've ever seen, are you sure it isn't a mod someone has put together themselves from a couple of different watches?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Are you gonna pull the trigger on one??
> 
> Chico


 mite do if I can't find a decent second hand one ...


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Where did you get that picture from? That doesn't look like any Monster I've ever seen, are you sure it isn't a mod someone has put together themselves from a couple of different watches?


I just searched seiko monster on ebay and found that, they had it in a few different colours


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I just searched seiko monster on ebay and found that, they had it in a few different colours


 I saw that too the other day ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I saw that too the other day ...


Yeah me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think I'm going to check all the cash convertor to can't really spend more then 50 quid on it at mo ....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah, got it. They are the Seiko Night Monsters. I'd forgotten all bout those, I think they kind of got forgotten about once the 2nd Gen/SRP Monsters had been released.









SEIKO NIGHT MONSTER SERIES 5 COLORS SELECTION MEN WATCHES Limited Availability | eBay

Thread about them here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-night-monster-question-612851.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

So what do the five stars mean on the end of the forum link to this thread mean .. it's the first time I have saw them I norm have this thread book mark on the first page so don't normal see the affordable thread bit ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> So what do the five stars mean on the end of the forum link to this thread mean .. it's the first time I have saw them I norm have this thread book mark on the first page so don't normal see the affordable thread bit ?


It's thread rating. There's a grey box just above the page numbers on here, and you can rate the thread. It's got 5 stars.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay! Archive won at £19.06.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Yay! Archive won at £19.06.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hey stuart which one mate and well done you


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Hey stuart which one mate and well done you


Nicely done, did you follow up with any "cheeky" pm to ask for a change of strap?


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Wait, at that price you'd still do well, even with duties!!!


and if you want to save even more money, the 'Neo Monsters' are a bargain on Creation:

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Divers SNZF45K1 SNZF45K SNZF45 Men's Watch

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...tic-monster-srp483k1-srp483k-srp483-4670.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> and if you want to save even more money, the 'Neo Monsters' are a bargain on Creation:
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Divers SNZF45K1 SNZF45K SNZF45 Men's Watch
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Monster SRP483K1 SRP483K SRP483


 their great prices but the combo got me by the throat lol ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep I think he has changed his listing on that watch look

Shipping:
GBP 12.00 (approx. US $19.96) Economy Shipping |  See details 

Item location:
London, United Kingdom

Ships to: 
United Kingdom

that wasnt there before was it ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

MJ_London said:


> and if you want to save even more money, the 'Neo Monsters' are a bargain on Creation:
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Divers SNZF45K1 SNZF45K SNZF45 Men's Watch
> 
> http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...tic-monster-srp483k1-srp483k-srp483-4670.html


They had the 1st Gen Monsters for something like £125 on a bracelet a week or two back. I'd definitely recommend a full Monster over a Neo. They have been discontinued though which is probably why Creation don't seem to have them any more but there still should be plenty of other cheap sources for them.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

By the way if anyone is after a 'Dracula' black New Monster I know someone that is selling one for a very good price, I think he still has it.










That picture is just for illustration, I'm pretty certain his one is on a bracelet.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> By the way if anyone is after a 'Dracula' black New Monster I know someone that is selling one for a very good price, I think he still has it.
> 
> That picture is just for illustration, I'm pretty certain his one is on a bracelet.


 just to be nose what's a very good price ? ....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> just to be nose what's a very good price ? ....


I'll find out and give you a PM but I've got a feeling it's the cheapest I've seen a New Monster on a bracelet being listed for.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok people I take back EVERYTHING I said about EM look what arrived in the post just minutes ago !






















































The strap o. The Putin is about as short as the lufty. I've got small wrists and I can only get in onto the third hole from the end.
There in not even the illusion of a bezel as you can see on the photo. It IMHO it's still a nice looking watch and looks nice on. Only the hands have any lume, the numbers on the dial do not.

The pizza is georgeos isn't it? The numbers are the revised ones as you can see and the leather strap smells lovely (lol) and is of the same quality and type as the one on the lufty. The numbers and the hands both are illuminated on the pizza.

The build quality on them both is excellent though I would have liked to have seen the numerals on the Putin illuminated as well. The pizza is of as good a quality as the Archive I purchased last week and I have to say that the strap is far better quality than the Archive. I do still prefer the Archive though as it has the crown protector.

All in all though I am VERY happy with them and hats off to EM as after all the speculation, rumours and emails that have been posted over the last week or so I didn't hold out much hope of receiving them any time soon. 
I can't wait for the next two and the display box as well !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep I think he has changed his listing on that watch look
> 
> Shipping:
> GBP 12.00 (approx. US $19.96) Economy Shipping |  See details
> ...


That's still naughty because the item ISN'T in London, is it.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's still naughty because the item ISN'T in London, is it.


If the eBay police find out they'll 'ave 'im.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Well that answers the question on whether the fonts on the pizza are different from the pre-release version! Enjoy your watches Watchsmeller!

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> If the eBay police find out they'll 'ave 'im.


I dunno if ebay are that bothered. It's not nice to buy something you think is "local" only to find out it's going to take a week to arrive.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay! Thank you Eaglemoss.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Hey stuart which one mate and well done you


Tan strap, shiny metal case.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone spotted issue #4 in shops yet? Queues in the misty cold dark for the shops to open tomorrow?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Us subscribers have started receiving them today so some retailers might be getting them early. It could be worth a look. Here's a pic of my Putin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just going out, I may be some time.......


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Anyone spotted issue #4 in shops yet? Queues in the misty cold dark for the shops to open tomorrow?


Us subscribers have started receiving them today so some retailers might be getting them early. It could be worth a look. Here's a pic of my Putin 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Afternoon chaps, just signed up after reading through the whole thread over the last couple of weeks. Don't expect me to be a prolific poster although I do plan to keep up with the thread. I bought the first three watches but I plan on cherry picking from now on, the next one I plan on getting is the Japanese pilot. 
You lot need to carry a government health warning, a couple of weeks ago I was quite happy with my Seiko Kinetic and the three MWC watches, now I have two Vostock Komanderskies, an Archive MM and I'm waiting for a Jarager Monoco to arrive. Stop posting nice watches, you lot are costing me a fortune


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

merlind100 said:


> Afternoon chaps, just signed up after reading through the whole thread over the last couple of weeks. Don't expect me to be a prolific poster although I do plan to keep up with the thread. I bought the first three watches but I plan on cherry picking from now on, the next one I plan on getting is the Japanese pilot.
> You lot need to carry a government health warning, a couple of weeks ago I was quite happy with my Seiko Kinetic and the three MWC watches, now I have two Vostock Komanderskies, an Archive MM and I'm waiting for a Jarager Monoco to arrive. Stop posting nice watches, you lot are costing me a fortune


Welcome to the madhouse merlin!! you better hide your wallet cause it's only gonni get worse!!! lol

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Afternoon chaps, just signed up after reading through the whole thread over the last couple of weeks. Don't expect me to be a prolific poster although I do plan to keep up with the thread. I bought the first three watches but I plan on cherry picking from now on, the next one I plan on getting is the Japanese pilot.
> You lot need to carry a government health warning, a couple of weeks ago I was quite happy with my Seiko Kinetic and the three MWC watches, now I have two Vostock Komanderskies, an Archive MM and I'm waiting for a Jarager Monoco to arrive. Stop posting nice watches, you lot are costing me a fortune


 Hi Merlin, welcome to the madhouse. Unfortunately for your wallet you have been bitten by the bug. Symptoms include vast amounts of time deciding what your going to wear for the day, traipsing through eBay and other such sites looking for future purchases and rewinding the TiVo/sky plus box every time you catch a glimpse of a watch on some actors hand. I myself have just Yesterday ordered a Jaragar Monaco homage, an Infantry subby homage, a lovely tan leather strap for an Archive watch I purchased last week and a full watch repair set ! And after reading a piece in the MWC magazine just now about "trench watches" Ive just been on the bay looking at some! 
So it's no use Merlin it's terminal and there's no use fighting it. Just give in to the disease and enjoy yourself ! 
All the best and mind how you go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

How many other guys are looming in the wings, alone in their addiction lol, welcome Merlin, you have made an important first step lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok people I take back EVERYTHING I said about EM look what arrived in the post just minutes ago !
> 
> The build quality on them both is excellent though I would have liked to have seen the numerals on the Putin illuminated as well. The pizza is of as good a quality as the Archive I purchased last week and I have to say that the strap is far better quality than the Archive. I do still prefer the Archive though as it has the crown protector.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Officially jealous of both ....... will hang on for the Pizza before I go for an Archive I think from what I have seen. The Pizza is smaller too so may suit me better.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not out in a big WHSmiths in Bromley today yet - no-one around to ask who knew about it.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Afternoon chaps, just signed up after reading through the whole thread over the last couple of weeks. Don't expect me to be a prolific poster although I do plan to keep up with the thread. I bought the first three watches but I plan on cherry picking from now on, the next one I plan on getting is the Japanese pilot.
> You lot need to carry a government health warning, a couple of weeks ago I was quite happy with my Seiko Kinetic and the three MWC watches, now I have two Vostock Komanderskies, an Archive MM and I'm waiting for a Jarager Monoco to arrive. Stop posting nice watches, you lot are costing me a fortune


I was the same, happy my original watches and the upcoming EM collection! now same as you, one vostok, another on the way, 2 archives black and chrome, and eyes on some sort of Seiko diver lol BTW welcome


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Officially jealous of both ....... will hang on for the Pizza before I go for an Archive I think from what I have seen. The Pizza is smaller too so may suit me better.


The Archive looks awesome but I'm thinking I'll find the EM pizza more wearable. If not, I may join the Archive bidding war lol

Can't wait to get home to see if EMs have been delivered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the words of welcome, the next step is to not buy any more for a while!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Thanks for the words of welcome, the next step is to not buy any more for a while!


Join the ranks (like me) trying to resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Afternoon chaps, just signed up after reading through the whole thread over the last couple of weeks. Don't expect me to be a prolific poster although I do plan to keep up with the thread. I bought the first three watches but I plan on cherry picking from now on, the next one I plan on getting is the Japanese pilot.
> You lot need to carry a government health warning, a couple of weeks ago I was quite happy with my Seiko Kinetic and the three MWC watches, now I have two Vostock Komanderskies, an Archive MM and I'm waiting for a Jarager Monoco to arrive. Stop posting nice watches, you lot are costing me a fortune


Welcome Merlin, you and me both! Three MWC watches (well, actually four as I have two GI watches), still waiting for my Vostok automatic amphibian, and already have my CWC G10 on a Help for Heroes NATO strap. All this from someone who's been wearing the same Seiko Kinetic daily for the last 16 years, apart from the dress Omega I inherited for special occasions. SKX007J2 anyone?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was the same, happy my original watches and the upcoming EM collection! now same as you, one vostok, another on the way, 2 archives black and chrome, and eyes on some sort of Seiko diver lol BTW welcome


Any chance of some pics of your black archive sharkyfisher??

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Not out in a big WHSmiths in Bromley today yet - no-one around to ask who knew about it.


TBH, unless you're asking where the door is, very few "assistants" in Smith's seem to know anything these days.......


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

oooh, hoping issue 4 & 5 are waiting for me at home.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

leepal said:


> oooh, hoping issue 4 & 5 are waiting for me at home.


There's a very good chance lee. Fingers crossed for you pal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> SKX007J2 anyone?


I have one mate, well it a 'K' version, my youngload years it, hence I got thim the 009 the 'J' is from Japan

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-426.html#post7608146

If you go to this thread you'll see the 009 I got for him yesterday, the 007 is the same only has a black bezel and not the pepsi, (blue and red one)

I'm assuming this is what you were looking for, not trying to patronise lol

Edit, my avatar is a skx007 lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

It's quite on here today, is everyone down at the shops battling the masses to get their hands on the Putin ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It's quite on here today, is everyone down at the shops battling the masses to get their hands on the Putin ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Ye miss aul Kev around the place, obviously off with his new 'Miami' pals, the fecking user!!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's still naughty because the item ISN'T in London, is it.


 well I can't argue with that lol not that I would want to I think he should be told not bad but this needs to be correct or else ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

No I'm here too. Defragging the PC so stuck with the tablet and one finger typing.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have one mate, well it a 'K' version, my youngload years it, hence I got thim the 009 the 'J' is from Japan
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-426.html#post7608146
> 
> ...


Yes pepperami, that's what I meant, it may be a little OCD, but as my Seiko Kinetic is a "Made in Japan" I might be willing to pay the extra 30 quid to have a "J" version of the 007. I can't quite bring myself to go for the bling of the Pepsi, the monochrome version is easier on my eyes.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Anyone spotted issue #4 in shops yet? Queues in the misty cold dark for the shops to open tomorrow?


 I was in town hunting a second hand combo and I looked in smith's and nothing yet but I'm hoping they are sticking to this


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Any chance of some pics of your black archive sharkyfisher??
> 
> chico


Here you go Chico.





































wow, that came out a bit big! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Afternoon chaps, just signed up after reading through the whole thread over the last couple of weeks. Don't expect me to be a prolific poster although I do plan to keep up with the thread. I bought the first three watches but I plan on cherry picking from now on, the next one I plan on getting is the Japanese pilot.
> You lot need to carry a government health warning, a couple of weeks ago I was quite happy with my Seiko Kinetic and the three MWC watches, now I have two Vostock Komanderskies, an Archive MM and I'm waiting for a Jarager Monoco to arrive. Stop posting nice watches, you lot are costing me a fortune


 nice to meet ya matey ..... poverty just around the corner but lease you will have a nice watch to tell you when the soup kitchen opens hehe


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm also not pleased with the lume on these watches, (Even though its considerably better on the hands, its still not very good)

I'm a model maker, so, I know I've got a steady hand , so I was considering getting this for a DIY de-crapping of the lume of all future EM watches

Watch luminous lume powder 2 grams | eBay

Just a thought.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Yes pepperami, that's what I meant, it may be a little OCD, but as my Seiko Kinetic is a "Made in Japan" I might be willing to pay the extra 30 quid to have a "J" version of the 007. I can't quite bring myself to go for the bling of the Pepsi, the monochrome version is easier on my eyes.


Yes in not everyones 'cup of tea' my next diver looks awful on a pepsi, so I'm going for the balck bezel version, the watch has yellow feature on the crown and second had, so it will be going on a balck NATO with a yellow thin stripe lol.

The 007 is iconic round these parts! lovely watch, all you get for the extra money is the J and the tiny made in japan on the face, but...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here you go Chico.
> 
> View attachment 1442310
> 
> ...


No hour hand lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> I'm also not pleased with the lume on these watches, (Even though its considerably better on the hands, its still not very good)
> 
> I'm a model maker, so, I know I've got a steady hand , so I was considering getting this for a DIY de-crapping of the lume of all future EM watches
> 
> ...


Make sure you post some pictures of them if you do please Moooman.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No hour hand lol


Haha, I never noticed that lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> I'm also not pleased with the lume on these watches, (Even though its considerably better on the hands, its still not very good)
> 
> I'm a model maker, so, I know I've got a steady hand , so I was considering getting this for a DIY de-crapping of the lume of all future EM watches
> 
> ...


I might buy that purely cos it looks cool lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> I'm also not pleased with the lume on these watches, (Even though its considerably better on the hands, its still not very good)
> 
> I'm a model maker, so, I know I've got a steady hand , so I was considering getting this for a DIY de-crapping of the lume of all future EM watches
> 
> ...


 if i had any when I had the watches strip down I think I would have done so .so I say go for it mate you got nothing to lose in trying it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> I might buy that purely cos it looks cool lol


I'm not even gonna try..... I'd end up with a totally lumed dial. Easier to pick out the bits I didn't get it on......


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No hour hand lol


 I know lol and no second hand I have a thing about them having the second hand or a sub-dial second ..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm not even gonna try..... I'd end up with a totally lumed dial. Easier to pick out the bits I didn't get it on......


Oh I wouldn't open the bottle or like you it'd be everywhere apart from where it should be lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I might buy that purely cos it looks cool lol


 lol you can buy some glow stick's like that in the 99p store 2 for 97p


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I know lol and no second hand I have a thing about them having the second hand or a sub-dial second ..


The Pizza should suit you then, because it's got a second hand, which the watch it's based on didn't.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here you go Chico.
> 
> View attachment 1442310
> 
> ...


cheers sharky i'm liking the look of that badboy!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> The Pizza should suit you then, because it's got a second hand, which the watch it's based on didn't.


I'm wondering would it be possible to put the movement and hands from a Pizza into the Archive? I'm not confident about removing the hands tho lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Right guys thats my mwc's on ebay anybody wants the link just PM me!


chico


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Okay, I've only been following this with moderate interest, but now I see the current issue is the one with the SBS diver and am interested in that one. I can't figure out where to buy it, am I missing something? It's not showing up as a purchase option in the store.

Thanks in advance for any assistance, and forgive my ignorance on this!

Randy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just for sharky I have put a watch in as well to keep everyone happy hehe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theinterchange said:


> Okay, I've only been following this with moderate interest, but now I see the current issue is the one with the SBS diver and am interested in that one. I can't figure out where to buy it, am I missing something? It's not showing up as a purchase option in the store.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance, and forgive my ignorance on this!
> 
> Randy


 it looks to be only available in uk/Ireland at moment .. I would have thought you could buy from their site Military Watches Magazine - 75 Years of precision in times of war & peace but they seem to be out of stock 

here link http://www.military-watches-collection.com/magazine.asp


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theinterchange said:


> Okay, I've only been following this with moderate interest, but now I see the current issue is the one with the SBS diver and am interested in that one. I can't figure out where to buy it, am I missing something? It's not showing up as a purchase option in the store.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance, and forgive my ignorance on this!
> 
> Randy


Welcome to the madhouse Randy. The store has never had any watches available in it so far. I'm hoping once they address their stock supply woes it'll change in the future.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes in not everyones 'cup of tea' my next diver looks awful on a pepsi, so I'm going for the balck bezel version, the watch has yellow feature on the crown and second had, so it will be going on a balck NATO with a yellow thin stripe lol.
> 
> The 007 is iconic round these parts! lovely watch, all you get for the extra money is the J and the tiny made in japan on the face, but...


I know, that's what I mean by OCD.....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Yes in not everyones 'cup of tea' my next diver looks awful on a pepsi, so I'm going for the balck bezel version, the watch has yellow feature on the crown and second had, so it will be going on a balck NATO with a yellow thin stripe lol.
> 
> The 007 is iconic round these parts! lovely watch, all you get for the extra money is the J and the tiny made in japan on the face, but...


£30 quid extra and the ONLY difference is a tiny bit of text on the dial that you'd need a magnifying glass to read. I don't get it myself the paying extra....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> £30 quid extra and the ONLY difference is a tiny bit of text on the dial that you'd need a magnifying glass to read. I don't get it myself the paying extra....


Kanji date would be nice, I've seen Seikos with a huge mark up for Js. A lot when 99.9 percent of people wouldn't have a clue 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

In Use!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Right guys thats my mwc's on ebay anybody wants the link just PM me!
> 
> chico


Noooooooooooo hope you didn't say it was MWC! People don't need to know that. Lol.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

No issue 4 in Easons today either, which I found quite strange as they had the first 3 issues on the shelves by Wednesday.

I stoped at 2 Jewellers on my travels today and spotted some Seiko divers in the windows. Both had 009's. One jeweller had it priced at €325ish, supposedly reduced from €449. Another place had one on an aftermarket rubber strap and marked as a 5 sport and wanted €229 for it. The retail watch market here is crap, ha.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Noooooooooooo hope you didn't say it was MWC! People don't need to know that. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I'm afraid so Stuart, they need to make way for another purchase!!

Chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm really happy with Eaglemoss. Subscribers getting their watches early. Great big dials too. I was worrying that they'd all be as small at the US Infantry.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm afraid so Stuart, they need to make way for another purchase!!
> 
> Chico


I hope you copy and pasted the description of that eBay seller who was getting more than £20 per Lufty.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Still loving the Archive, can't wait for the leather strap I ordered for it to turn though.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> No issue 4 in Easons today either, which I found quite strange as they had the first 3 issues on the shelves by Wednesday.
> 
> I stoped at 2 Jewellers on my travels today and spotted some Seiko divers in the windows. Both had 009's. One jeweller had it priced at €325ish, supposedly reduced from €449. Another place had one on an aftermarket rubber strap and marked as a 5 sport and wanted €229 for it. The retail watch market here is crap, ha.


Where was that Tomo, there a 'Seiko Dealer' in kilkenny and a service/dealer in south Dublin somewhere, I was talking to the kilkenny and he wont stock diver as he sell 150 'normal' seikos for every diver lol he wanted 395 for the Seiko Solar Chrono, sometime a nice watch appears on Adverts.ie


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1442390
> 
> 
> In Use!
> ...


Double jealous is an understatement lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Double jealous is an understatement lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, waiting for My komanderskie and my putin!!! ffs lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Still loving the Archive, can't wait for the leather strap I ordered for it to turn though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what strap did you order for the Archive? I'm looking but can't decide.

P.S. hope the car wasn't in motion while taking that pic  jk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where was that Tomo, there a 'Seiko Dealer' in kilkenny and a service/dealer in south Dublin somewhere, I was talking to the kilkenny and he wont stock diver as he sell 150 'normal' seikos for every diver lol he wanted 395 for the Seiko Solar Chrono, sometime a nice watch appears on Adverts.ie


Both in Dublin. Saw the first one on Liffey Street, just over the Ha'penny Bridge. I'd assume that's a new shop, as I've never seen it before. The other was in the Ilac Shopping Centre (both are in the City Centre, just incase you're not from Dublin).

There's another new watch shop in the Ilac selling Swatch watches for €40-80, which I couldn't justify paying for that (especially considering I got mine for the cost of a €2 raffle ticket, ha). They did have a few very interesting jump hour watches, but I've seen them elsewhere cheaper.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I love this watch, seems crazy when I look at all the other way more expensive watches I own!









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ohdark30 can you check yr messages pls.

Sent you a pm but it's not in my sent box, and your inbox is full so I can't send another.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> I love this watch, seems crazy when I look at all the other way more expensive watches I own!


Looks like you need to get a longer strap - that looks tight.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1442390
> 
> 
> In Use!
> ...


 is it as big as it looks (I meant the watch keep It clean  .. ) and rate it to the say subby because really don't know weather to just buy one and get an extra pizza instead so I would just have the one for the collection


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Both in Dublin. Saw the first one on Liffey Street, just over the Ha'penny Bridge. I'd assume that's a new shop, as I've never seen it before. The other was in the Ilac Shopping Centre (both are in the City Centre, just incase you're not from Dublin).
> 
> There's another new watch shop in the Ilac selling Swatch watches for €40-80, which I couldn't justify paying for that (especially considering I got mine for the cost of a €2 raffle ticket, ha). They did have a few very interesting jump hour watches, but I've seen them elsewhere cheaper.


I'm originally from Tallaght lol, Live in Kildare now, I hope you're not a northsider hehehe!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is it as big as it looks (I meant the watch keep It clean  .. ) and rate it to the say subby because really don't know weather to just buy one and get an extra pizza instead so I would just have the one for the collection


To me, the Rambo and Subby are of similar size. The Putin and Pizza are a similar size to the Lufty.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here you go Chico.
> 
> View attachment 1442310
> 
> ...


Wow that looks better in the flash. Think I'm going to have to get one of those for when the polished one isn't discreet enough.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you your recent communication requesting cancellation of your subscription to *Military Watches*. We have marked your account for cancellation once your current balance is zero. Your account is in credit by *£**32.97* and we request that this is used up prior to cancellation. We will continue to despatch issues to you until the balance is zero. Your account is in debit of *£**0.00* and we request that the debit is paid prior to cancellation. Please forward your payment to *Unit 4 Pullman Business Park, Pullman Way, Ringwood, Hampshire, BH24 1HD. Please make cheques payable to**Eaglemoss**.* ** For security reasons please DO NOT send payment details by email **​​​ If your account is showing a zero balance above, please accept this letters as confirmation that your subscription to *Military Watches* has now been cancelled. If you were paying by credit/debit card, we will no longer apply for payment to the account. If you were paying by Direct Debit, we will automatically cancel the mandate for you so that it cannot be presented to your bank for payment. We advise customers to contact their bank as a matter of course. May we take this opportunity to thank you for your custom and your interest in *Military Watches*. If we can be of any further assistance to you now, or in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us. Yours sincerely Customer Experience

What does this mean, I cancelled weeks ago and only paid for the 1st issue?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Wow that looks better in the flash. Think I'm going to have to get one of those for when the polished one isn't discreet enough.


Lol. Let's hope you get £30 for each of your MWC's.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> what strap did you order for the Archive? I'm looking but can't decide.
> 
> P.S. hope the car wasn't in motion while taking that pic  jk


This is the strap I ordered Sharky but I'm going to change the buckle for the original over sized one from the Archive.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Thank you your recent communication requesting cancellation of your subscription to *Military Watches*.We have marked your account for cancellation once your current balance is zero.Your account is in credit by *£**32.97* and we request that this is used up prior to cancellation. We will continue to despatch issues to you until the balance is zero.Your account is in debit of *£**0.00* and we request that the debit is paid prior to cancellation. Please forward your payment to *Unit 4 Pullman Business Park, Pullman Way, Ringwood, Hampshire, BH24 1HD. Please make cheques payable to**Eaglemoss**.*** For security reasons please DO NOT send payment details by email **​​If your account is showing a zero balance above, please accept this letters as confirmation that your subscription to *Military Watches* has now been cancelled.If you were paying by credit/debit card, we will no longer apply for payment to the account. If you were paying by Direct Debit, we will automatically cancel the mandate for you so that it cannot be presented to your bank for payment. We advise customers to contact their bank as a matter of course.May we take this opportunity to thank you for your custom and your interest in *Military Watches*.If we can be of any further assistance to you now, or in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us.Yours sincerelyCustomer Experience
> 
> What does this mean, I cancelled weeks ago and only paid for the 1st issue?


 confused (banging head on wall ) are that's better It means b####ks if they know what they are doing


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm originally from Tallaght lol, Live in Kildare now, I hope you're not a northsider hehehe!


Ha, no. I'm from the south side myself. I have a lot of family living in Tallaght.

As for your other message, it seems they took payment of £32ish and want you to use it up before cancelling your subscription. I don't know how exactly they managed that though...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> confused (banging head on wall ) are that's better It means b####ks if they know what they are doing


No, it means they won't refund you if your account has money in it. And will keep sending you issues until any money is used up.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> confused (banging head on wall ) are that's better It means b####ks if they know what they are doing


I don't know if I have a 0 balance or a 32.97 credit lol weird!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, it means they won't refund you if your account has money in it. And will keep sending you issues until any money is used up.


I cancelled form issue one, paid 3.99 and never had a delivery?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I don't know if I have a 0 balance or a 32.97 credit lol weird!


You have a credit balance of 32.97.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I cancelled form issue one, paid 3.99 and never had a delivery?


Their email suggests you've paid more than 3.99.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You have a credit balance of 32.97.


Yes but I cancelled weeks ago, before the lufty came out, and they couldn't get anything more out of my account than the initial 3.99, so it must be an error, or else they are going to send me the 1st 3 issues that i have already lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Ha, no. I'm from the south side myself. I have a lot of family living in Tallaght.
> 
> As for your other message, it seems they took payment of £32ish and want you to use it up before cancelling your subscription. I don't know how exactly they managed that though...


 I would have said they want 32 ish off pep before they will cancel it (Your account is in debit of *£**0.00* and we request that the debit is paid prior to cancellation. Please forward your payment to *Unit 4 Pullman Business Park, Pullman Way, Ringwood, Hampshire, BH24 1HD. Please make cheques payable to**Eaglemoss**.*) if I'm reading it rite no maybe the are saying fug know I got an headache were that bottle of aspirin gone grrr  In other words they have sent you the first three already but are out of stock so they haven't


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would have said they want 32 ish of pep the they will cancel it (Your account is in debit of *£**0.00* and we request that the debit is paid prior to cancellation. Please forward your payment to *Unit 4 Pullman Business Park, Pullman Way, Ringwood, Hampshire, BH24 1HD. Please make cheques payable to**Eaglemoss**.*) if I'm reading it rite no maybe the are saying fug know I got an headache were that bottle of aspirin gone grrr


They wont be getting a penny off me, they contacted me after the initial 3.99 went out to say my bank wont release the next debit of 32, and wanted me to call them, i cancelled straight away and they said they would repay me the 3.99, these guys are clowns, this happened weeks ago and i get this .... today?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Yes but I cancelled weeks ago, before the lufty came out, and they couldn't get anything more out of my account than the initial 3.99, so it must be an error, or else they are going to send me the 1st 3 issues that i have already lol


I think I read somewhere in the blurb that you have to give them a month's notice of cancellation. In that time they've hit you for your first month.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They wont be getting a penny off me, they contacted me after the initial 3.99 went out to say my bank wont release the next debit of 32, and wanted me to call them, i cancelled straight away and they said they would repay me the 3.99, these guys are clowns, this happened weeks ago and i get this .... today?


Yeah gotta admit Pep that's poor service even for Em's reputation.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think I read somewhere in the blurb that you have to give them a month's notice of cancellation. In that time they've hit you for your first month.


 but saying that they mite have use that message to everyone because of the last bit of the message mite be the bit that concerns you

If your account is showing a zero balance above, please accept this letters as confirmation that your subscription to *Military Watches* has now been cancelled.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but saying that they mite have use that message to everyone because of the last bit of the message mite be the bit that concerns you
> 
> If your account is showing a zero balance above, please accept this letters as confirmation that your subscription to *Military Watches* has now been cancelled.


so you mite sudden get a fanty thro the post and that would make you square ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think I read somewhere in the blurb that you have to give them a month's notice of cancellation. In that time they've hit you for your first month.


We're really sorry to hear you're leaving us. We will make sure that we cancel this for you now.

I have passed on your information to my supervisor who will arrange the refund of 5.99 Euro's to be sent back to you as you will not be receiving any goods.

If you change your mind at any time just let us know and we can set the subscription back up.

Kind regards

Lewis

--
Customer Experience Department
Data Base Factory - Unit 4 Pullman Business Park, Ringwood BH24 1HD
Email:[email protected]

This was the last mail I got from them on the 5th March?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My black archive hasn't arrived, but this was here when I got in from work...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My black archive hasn't arrived, but this was here when I got in from work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want a gold pizza too


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah gotta admit Pep that's poor service even for Em's reputation.


They never fail to amaze, you got to give them that at least lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I want a gold pizza too


here u go mate!!!









chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Me too, waiting for My komanderskie and my putin!!! ffs lol


Just got home.......no delivery for me

*arms outstretched, stares to the sky, shouts NOOOOOOOOO!*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My black archive hasn't arrived, but this was here when I got in from work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't help feeling a little bit smug mike ? Don't worry lad neither can I. I keep opening up the boxes and staring lovingly at them lol !



















Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The Putin is massive, and not as nice as a real Vostok, but I love the Pizza. Both have decent, albeit short, straps too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I keep opening up the boxes and staring lovingly at them! lol


AHH the life of a watch nut!! so its not just me then!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

im officially jealous of subscribers now, i'll probably be waiting months for my pizza lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> AHH the life of a watch nut!! so its not just me then!!
> 
> chico


We'll all end up in the funny farm hahaha! with dozens of watches and rags on our backs


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The Putin is massive, and not as nice as a real Vostok, but I love the Pizza. Both have decent, albeit short, straps too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 so would you say get a pizza over a putin then ...because it's either 2x2 or 1x3 cant afford to do both ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We'll all end up in the funny farm hahaha! with dozens of watches and rags on our backs


 I always thought eating was overrated


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> We'll all end up in the funny farm hahaha! with dozens of watches and rags on our backs


i can live with that pep!! lol

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so would you say get a pizza over a putin then ...because it's either 2x2 or 1x3 cant afford to do both ...


Personally, I would choose Pizza over Putin. Putin is too big for my taste, doesn't have a bezel (or even a fake bezel) and I do not like the 2 o clock crown. Pizza's dial looks cheap close up and I prefer the other font (like on the archive i have bought) but the strap is really nice and it looks classier. Plus a real Vostok automatic can be had for next to nothing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm expecting the putin in my newsie tomorrow, if not i'm going to go nuts 

I wore My lufty today and got a compliment from a civilian, which is rare, I'm hoping the putin is as big and has the presence of the lufty? could someone put up a comparison pic of the lufty and the putin?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm expecting the putin in my newsie tomorrow, if not i'm going to go nuts
> 
> I wore My lufty today and got a compliment from a civilian, which is rare, I'm hoping the putin is as big and has the presence of the lufty? could someone put up a comparison pic of the lufty and the putin?


A civilian? Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm expecting the putin in my newsie tomorrow, if not i'm going to go nuts
> 
> I wore My lufty today and got a compliment from a civilian, which is rare, I'm hoping the putin is as big and has the presence of the lufty? could someone put up a comparison pic of the lufty and the putin?


Here you go









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Not to get too ahead of myself but really looking forward to the froggy and the Sheila. And here's proof that the froggy will have a date window. If it comes without one EM had better have a bloody good explanation.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Personally, I would choose Pizza over Putin. Putin is too big for my taste, doesn't have a bezel (or even a fake bezel) and I do not like the 2 o clock crown. Pizza's dial looks cheap close up and I prefer the other font (like on the archive i have bought) but the strap is really nice and it looks classier. Plus a real Vostok automatic can be had for next to nothing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 sound good I will see if it grabs me or not then decide thank


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i can live with that pep!! lol
> 
> chico


We'll need a straight jacket to keep ITMY away from our biscuits lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Looks like you need to get a longer strap - that looks tight.


There's 3 more holes, I always wear em a bit tight lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> A civilian? Lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the 'unwashed' would be a bit insulting to non watch nuts lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We'll need a straight jacket to keep ITMY away from our biscuits lol


 there ant one big enoth to hold me hehe ....

a ram


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope the date functions on that watch rather than just printed on the dial. That would really be taking the miss


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so would you say get a pizza over a putin then ...because it's either 2x2 or 1x3 cant afford to do both ...


If you had to choose one then get a Pizza. You can always pick up a real Vostok cheap at a later date which will be miles better than the MWC homage.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mike, I like the size of the putin but yet to see a MWC that beats the lufty?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Have we identified the 'Sheila' from the picture on the website? 


"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm expecting the putin in my newsie tomorrow, if not i'm going to go nuts
> 
> I wore My lufty today and got a compliment from a civilian, which is rare, I'm hoping the putin is as big and has the presence of the lufty? could someone put up a comparison pic of the lufty and the putin?


here u go pep, the lufty seems to wear a bit bigger due to the bigger dial,









chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Thanks mike, I like the size of the putin but yet to see a MWC that beats the lufty?


I prefer the Infantry watch from the first issue, but that's probably just because I bought NATOs for it. I'll probably pick up a NATO for it and see how I feel then.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> here u go pep, the lufty seems to wear a bit bigger due to the bigger dial,
> 
> View attachment 1442494
> 
> ...


Is the 'crystal' domed on the Putin? hmmm looks nice in that pic!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


>


Looking forward to 8&9

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I was gonna put a Nato strap on the Putin till I realised it's 22mm, I've only bought 20mm and 24mm so far! this is gonna get costly lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is the 'crystal' domed on the Putin? hmmm looks nice in that pic!


 that it does .. if you goggle oz diver 1966 watch this thread is in the first five links and it bring you on last week bit lol


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello. Just checking in. I have been following the thread and finally got around to joining in. I have been burnt in the past by elitist BS forums, this looked much more approachable. i am a long-term watch buff, so the new magazine quickly caught my attention. My day-to-day watch is a Precista chronograph, courtesy of the RAF. So, hello to all, enjoying the thread, not sure if I will have much to add, but happy to just be following. (Not so happy to be waiting for Issue 1 though, 2 and 3 safely received and much appreciated), Kerry.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Hello. Just checking in. I have been following the thread and finally got around to joining in. I have been burnt in the past by elitist BS forums, this looked much more approachable. i am a long-term watch buff, so the new magazine quickly caught my attention. My day-to-day watch is a Precista chronograph, courtesy of the RAF. So, hello to all, enjoying the thread, not sure if I will have much to add, but happy to just be following. (Not so happy to be waiting for Issue 1 though, 2 and 3 safely received and much appreciated), Kerry.


Hey Kerry! thanks for saying hello, dont be shy, pop in from time to time, we love to get new folk adicted like us lol welcome!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

kerryboo said:


> Hello. Just checking in. I have been following the thread and finally got around to joining in. I have been burnt in the past by elitist BS forums, this looked much more approachable. i am a long-term watch buff, so the new magazine quickly caught my attention. My day-to-day watch is a Precista chronograph, courtesy of the RAF. So, hello to all, enjoying the thread, not sure if I will have much to add, but happy to just be following. (Not so happy to be waiting for Issue 1 though, 2 and 3 safely received and much appreciated), Kerry.


Welcome to thread! I hope you enjoy it here, we're a very friendly bunch. You did bring some biscuits with you, right? 

By the way I'm sure we'd all love to see some pictures of your Precista if you'd like to share them with us.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Hello. Just checking in. I have been following the thread and finally got around to joining in. I have been burnt in the past by elitist BS forums, this looked much more approachable. i am a long-term watch buff, so the new magazine quickly caught my attention. My day-to-day watch is a Precista chronograph, courtesy of the RAF. So, hello to all, enjoying the thread, not sure if I will have much to add, but happy to just be following. (Not so happy to be waiting for Issue 1 though, 2 and 3 safely received and much appreciated), Kerry.


Hi man,

If you have been following this thread , you'll be aware of my opinion with Eaglemoss' customer service and their "Swiftness" of delivery.

Anyway, welcome.

(Oh and btw, if you have a problem with threads going off on serious tangents, this probably isn't the one for you... just throwing that out there )


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> there ant one big enoth to hold me hehe ....
> 
> a ram


there ant one b̶i̶g̶ ̶e̶n̶o̶t̶h̶ biscuit-proof to hold me hehe ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Looking forward to 8&9
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 me too but the para one is the one I want to see really bad lol...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hoping to get the putin tomorrow at newsagents. Fingers x-ed.
Sizewise, how does it compare to a genuine tank komandirske?

And welcome to all the new posters this week


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Not to get too ahead of myself but really looking forward to the froggy and the Sheila. And here's proof that the froggy will have a date window. If it comes without one EM had better have a bloody good explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No date window on the picture at the back of issue 5...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Hello. Just checking in. I have been following the thread and finally got around to joining in. I have been burnt in the past by elitist BS forums, this looked much more approachable. i am a long-term watch buff, so the new magazine quickly caught my attention. My day-to-day watch is a Precista chronograph, courtesy of the RAF. So, hello to all, enjoying the thread, not sure if I will have much to add, but happy to just be following. (Not so happy to be waiting for Issue 1 though, 2 and 3 safely received and much appreciated), Kerry.


Hi Kerry welcome to the thread, everyone here is down to earth and not "up themselves". Ask any question you want and remember there are no such things as stupid question just stupid answers


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry, missed out message! Dirty and scratched, but much loved, plus two from the drawer, not "in favour" at the moment. Kerry.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

kerryboo said:


> Hello. Just checking in. I have been following the thread and finally got around to joining in. I have been burnt in the past by elitist BS forums, this looked much more approachable. i am a long-term watch buff, so the new magazine quickly caught my attention. My day-to-day watch is a Precista chronograph, courtesy of the RAF. So, hello to all, enjoying the thread, not sure if I will have much to add, but happy to just be following. (Not so happy to be waiting for Issue 1 though, 2 and 3 safely received and much appreciated), Kerry.


Welcome Kerry. You won't find any elitist BS here, we all love watches, no matter what make or brand they are. You may want to avoid other threads on this site, as they DO fit the bill you describe.
This thread is a nice, friendly community so feel free to jump in at any time.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Hi man,
> 
> If you have been following this thread , you'll be aware of my opinion with Eaglemoss' customer service and their "Swiftness" of delivery.
> 
> ...


 ahh mooman lol ... hiya Kerry the only way you will get burned on here is with hidden duty on your watches hmmm pep hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

We never talk about G shocks guy, maybe a new talking point? 5 models here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> No date window on the picture at the back of issue 5...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hells Bells ! How can they get away with publishing so many discrepancies in such a short space of time. I suggest that we all contact EM and kick up a bit of a stink and demand some free stuff.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> View attachment 1442531


 I think I would go for the panda hey chrono/pep but dam fine all


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> No date window on the picture at the back of issue 5...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here we go again "NOOOOOO!"

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hells Bells ! How can they get away with publishing so many discrepancies in such a short space of time. I suggest that we all contact EM and kick up a bit of a stink *and demand some free stuff*.


aka.......chico.

Tell em unless they give us...... stuff..... we'll rename the thread to the Infantry Watch one!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Here we go again "NOOOOOO!"
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Lol at your sig, air fixer. So true!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Im not a subscriber but am wondering which watch case you guys will get. There is the 18 slot one picture on the insert of issue three, but a 10 slot on the website


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Im not a subscriber but am wondering which watch case you guys will get. There is the 18 slot one picture on the insert of issue three, but a 12 slot on the website


I think the 12 slot is the one subscribers get free and the 18 the ones you pay for.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hells Bells ! How can they get away with publishing so many discrepancies in such a short space of time. I suggest that we all contact EM and kick up a bit of a stink and demand some free stuff.


I agree with this statement wholeheartedly.

This is the last straw Eaglemoss.

Where's our free sh*t?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Is the 'crystal' domed on the Putin? hmmm looks nice in that pic!


Na its totally flat, it must be my great camera work!!! :-d

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Hello. Just checking in. I have been following the thread and finally got around to joining in. I have been burnt in the past by elitist BS forums, this looked much more approachable. i am a long-term watch buff, so the new magazine quickly caught my attention. My day-to-day watch is a Precista chronograph, courtesy of the RAF. So, hello to all, enjoying the thread, not sure if I will have much to add, but happy to just be following. (Not so happy to be waiting for Issue 1 though, 2 and 3 safely received and much appreciated), Kerry.


Welcome kerry. The important question of course is; what biscuits do you prefer, hmmm?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Welcome Kerry. You won't find any elitist BS here, we all love watches, no matter what make or brand they are. You may want to avoid other threads on this site, as they DO fit the bill you describe.
> This thread is a nice, friendly community so feel free to jump in at any time.


I'd say that there are plenty of nice and friendly sub forums here. The Affordable Watch Forum (f29) of which this thread is part of is in itself a very helpful and friendly place. I don't visit it so, much myself personally but I know that the Russian Watch Forum is as well. It's just the Public Forum that can sometimes get a bit funny but once you've been here for a while you'll be able to dip in there and handle things fine.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hoping to get the putin tomorrow at newsagents. Fingers x-ed.
> Sizewise, how does it compare to a genuine tank komandirske?
> 
> And welcome to all the new posters this week


The original 1980's (probably) one on my wrist is 40mm across not including the crown.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Check out this picture lads, borrowed from another WUS thread!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Good film on tonight...


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Very sorry, low-brow biscuits for me. Lidl Jaffa Cakes, best chocolate and orangey bit by far, and cheap.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Check out this picture lads, borrowed from another WUS thread!
> 
> View attachment 1442554


WOW !! I LOVE it. Noob question though Pep, which Seiko is it ?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Err I'm now 350 post behind!

But I am at Disney World!

Subby has been through the wars!

Been swimming and on rides, been in the ocean and suffered extremes heat.

It's still working, but it's not looking too good!
Case is still mint, but it's full of condensation. And looks like bubbles appearing on the face.
I'll post pics later!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> WOW !! I LOVE it. Noob question though Pep, which Seiko is it ?


Its my 'Grail' Seiko Marine Master, $2000 and its yours


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Im not a subscriber but am wondering which watch case you guys will get. There is the 18 slot one picture on the insert of issue three, but a 10 slot on the website


and they tell us it will hold up to 20 watches so your guess is as good as mine lol. I'm thinking it will be like the 10 but have 2 layers or a drawer underneath :-/


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Its my 'Grail' Seiko Marine Master, $2000 and its yours


 do you think it will hold it's price or maybe gain a bit so wear it hard then flip it down the line if you really really really have to ? remember what i was talking bout last night mate ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Err I'm now 350 post behind!
> 
> But I am at Disney World!
> 
> ...


Hiya Kev. Sounds like your enjoying the holiday, sound like the subby isn't though :-(


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Err I'm now 350 post behind!
> 
> But I am at Disney World!
> 
> ...


Have you given it the Summit Plummet test Kev?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you think it will hold it's price or maybe gain a bit so wear it hard then flip it down the line if you really really really have to ? remember what i was talking bout last night mate ...


No I'd never sell it, If I had the cash to buy a rolex I'd rather but 2/3 of these, I'd never buy a watch as an investment as they never are


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

kerryboo said:


> Very sorry, low-brow biscuits for me. Lidl Jaffa Cakes, best chocolate and orangey bit by far, and cheap.


the money u save on biscuits means more to spend on watches!!! u know it makes sense!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> do you think it will hold it's price or maybe gain a bit so wear it hard then flip it down the line if you really really really have to ? remember what i was talking bout last night mate ...


Just assume that unless a watch days Patek Philippe or Rolex on the dial you *will* lose money on it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No I'd never sell it, If I had the cash to buy a rolex I'd rather but 2/3 of these, I'd never buy a watch as an investment as they never are


 I was not thinking so much investment as if you sudden had to cash in to pay bills you could if you had to if you understand what I mean


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

theoldwoman said:


> Have you given it the Summit Plummet test Kev?


Not yet, but it's been on wet n wild log drop thingy big splash total soaked ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I was not thinking so much investment as if you sudden had to cash in to pay bills you could if you had to if you understand what I mean


Yes, people aren't always aware that Cash Converters do pawning. They call it buyback. Very reasonable terms too.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> wet n wild log drop thingy big splash total soaked ride


er.... you in the bathroom?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was not thinking so much investment as if you sudden had to cash in to pay bills you could if you had to if you understand what I mean


Just put the money in the bank, you'll get interest too, you have to put watches into perspective, we all joke about it but you shouldn't get in over your head finacially with it,

I seriously have to hold myself back at times, sometimes its like a crutch and it takes your mind off things but you don't want it to start becoming the thing. you need something else to get away from lol

I'm sure the are WISs on WUS who have prestige watch collections and are broke, seperated and living back in their Ma's lol

Only buy the watches you truly love and ultimately can afford and can afford to keep!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, people aren't always aware that Cash Converters do pawning. They call it buyback. Very reasonable terms too.


they do but they don't always know what they got i have had a couple of real bargains from them .. but I think you get what I mean chrono


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Just put the money in the bank, you'll get interest too, you have to put watches into perspective, we all joke about it but you shouldn't get in over your head finacially with it,
> 
> I seriously have to hold myself back at times, sometimes its like a crutch and it takes your mind off things but you don't want it to start becoming the thing. you need something else to get away from lol
> 
> ...


Amen brother.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just put the money in the bank, you'll get interest too, you have to put watches into perspective, we all joke about it but you shouldn't get in over your head finacially with it,
> 
> I seriously have to hold myself back at times, sometimes its like a crutch and it takes your mind off things but you don't want it to start becoming the thing. you need something else to get away from lol
> 
> ...


 ultimately wise words as we have come to expect from you my friend .. as always so no speedmaster for me


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

LOL EM facebook just portayed a genuine vostok as if it was from the subscription. 
Is there a Mark Bale in this forum, if so its your watch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ultimately wise words as we have come to expect from you my friend .. as always so no speedmaster for me


You know, I probably gained more form the Lufty than I would ever get from a speedy, I got to know you guys for a start 

If I had a speedy I'd be on other threads, comparing manhoods and thinking mine is bigger because my speedy was a newer model than the other guys lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

So, out of the five watches out so far, which is people's favourite?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You know, I probably gained more form the Lufty than I would ever get from a speedy, I got to know you guys for a start
> 
> If I had a speedy I'd be on other threads, comparing manhoods and thinking mine is bigger because my speedy was a newer model than the other guys lol


 my thought too but I don't think I could have put so eloquently 

I vote fanty at the moment


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm sure the are WISs on WUS who have prestige watch collections and are broke, seperated and living back in their Ma's lol
> 
> Only buy the watches you truly love and ultimately can afford and can afford to keep!


Wise words. Should frame that lol

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chris79 (Mar 18, 2014)

Evening All

Not posted for a while but I've been reading with interest. Like some lucky others I have also received 4 and 5 today. Both great looking watches, but got to say the pizza is a real stand out. 

Due to my new found addiction to watches ....mainly down to this forum  I already have a Vostok on route so I doubt the Putin will get much arm time..... So if anyone wants to buy it I'm happy to post it on. I'm not looking to make a profit from you fine people, just the cover price and the postage. If anyone is interested PM me and we an sort out PayPal or something. I can post it out tomorrow lunch time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> So, out of the five watches out so far, which is people's favourite?


torn between lufty & pizza!! but i think lufty is winning cause the pizza's on ebay!!!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chris79 said:


> Evening All
> 
> Not posted for a while but I've been reading with interest. Like some lucky others I have also received 4 and 5 today. Both great looking watches, but got to say the pizza is a real stand out.
> 
> ...


 well chris if they don't turn up tomorrow you mite get a rush on p.m so I would clear your inbox mate lol...


----------



## chris79 (Mar 18, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well chris if they don't turn up tomorrow you mite get a rush on p.m so I would clear your inbox mate lol...


I think you might be right lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> So, out of the five watches out so far, which is people's favourite?


Out of the 3 I have so far, probably the Fanty. But when I get the Pizza I think that will be it. What about you?

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

No surprise, lufty for me

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just assume that unless a watch days Patek Philippe or Rolex on the dial you *will* lose money on it.


Not always true. I've been watching some live watch auctions online and the Pateks rarely sell. In one auction, out of 15 Pateks 2 sold and they were way below estimate. Even the Rolexes we're going for decent prices. Though when Chrono24 set up a Rolex only auction they sold for silly money. I guess you never really know what you're getting into.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> Out of the 3 I have so far, probably the Fanty. But when I get the Pizza I think that will be it. What about you?


For me it's a toss up between the Fanty and the Lufty, though I'm veering towards the Fanty.
I did think the Pizza would be my fave, but from seeing friends pics it doesn't match up to the Archive.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

is that my watch said:


> it looks to be only available in uk/Ireland at moment .. I would have thought you could buy from their site Military Watches Magazine - 75 Years of precision in times of war & peace but they seem to be out of stock
> 
> here link Military Watches Magazine - 75 Years of precision in times of war & peace


The story of my life, things only being available in countries other than my own... and usually in the United Kingdom! haha I thought I'd be able to buy from the site, too. I have a number of UK contacts who send me along goodies I can't get Stateside (and I send them things they can't get), so if they ever have the watches for sale, I could get it sent to one of them. 


chrono555 said:


> Welcome to the madhouse Randy. The store has never had any watches available in it so far. I'm hoping once they address their stock supply woes it'll change in the future.


Thanks! I'll keep my eyes peeled on this thread. It's amazing how much activity it's had since I logged on this morning!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> So, out of the five watches out so far, which is people's favourite?


I really like the Luftwaffe. It's the first one I pick up each morning. I do then change later in the day. The Russian Military looks and feels great, even with the faux leather bits added to the nylon strap!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The Japanese seem to have a set on a similar vein to ours but that watch box looks excellent
NOT A Books Kinokuniya Chinese Magazines & Japanese Magazines Promotions + New Arrivals BLOG: JSDF Japanese Self Defense Force Watch Mook Preview

This was found on EM Facebook. some nice comparison photos of original and EM watches side by side
https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossMilitary/photos


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theinterchange said:


> The story of my life, things only being available in countries other than my own... and usually in the United Kingdom! haha I thought I'd be able to buy from the site, too. I have a number of UK contacts who send me along goodies I can't get Stateside (and I send them things they can't get), so if they ever have the watches for sale, I could get it sent to one of them.
> 
> Thanks! I'll keep my eyes peeled on this thread. It's amazing how much activity it's had since I logged on this morning!


i will check my local shop in the morning and if they have a subby il pick u one up for u if u want? they had a couple behind the counter they other day

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theinterchange said:


> The story of my life, things only being available in countries other than my own... and usually in the United Kingdom! haha I thought I'd be able to buy from the site, too. I have a number of UK contacts who send me along goodies I can't get Stateside (and I send them things they can't get), so if they ever have the watches for sale, I could get it sent to one of them.
> 
> Thanks! I'll keep my eyes peeled on this thread. It's amazing how much activity it's had since I logged on this morning!


Chico is selling the first 5 issues on eBay?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I really like the Luftwaffe. It's the first one I pick up each morning. I do then change later in the day. The Russian Military looks and feels great, even with the faux leather bits added to the nylon strap!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Fanty is my fave so far. It looks the least 'cheap'. Pizza is a close second but the face isn't quite right.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> ultimately wise words as we have come to expect from you my friend .. as always so no speedmaster for me


Maybe one day. What I'd say is take your time and learn a little more about watches. Browse the different threads here and learn more about all the different brands that are out there. See across the different forums which models are lauded as Watchuseek favourites (x and what models are always in high demand). Learn about the history of various brands and what they have bought to the table. Read about different movements, find out if 'in House' is important to you or not. Find out about taking into account servicing costs, and what to look for and what price to expect to pay for certain watches being sold used. In short there is a so much stuff you can learn if you want to. A lot of people discover these forums, fall in love with watches and then go on a bit of an acquisition spree. And often they find that they end up with watches that they quickly fall out of love with after a few months because they either chose in haste or later saw something else that they much preferred. Or the other one when they kick themselves for overpaying for something or buying a piece that they find is hard to sell on or they have to take a massive loss on doing so.

It's funny in a way because just a week or so ago you were looking at fashion watches (remember the ice watch  or the Nautica?) and now you're looking at Rolex and Speedmasters. Wow, that's probably a record on here for getting bitten by that bug! 

My advice to you would still be to start off by moving up a few steps on the ladder as it were by getting yourself a nice good quality affordable classic such as a Seiko, Orient or Hamilton. Enjoy that now and carry on reading up and exploring. Find out what you really want, not just what turns your head right now. And remember my friend, it's a marathon not a sprint...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> LOL EM facebook just portayed a genuine vostok as if it was from the subscription.
> Is there a Mark Bale in this forum, if so its your watch


He's joined I think but not posted yet, I've just told him lol


----------



## markb11 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes im a member


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> So, out of the five watches out so far, which is people's favourite?


I haven't bought any so far (and I'm not sure if ever will) but from what I've seen Froggy is definitely my favourite.


----------



## markb11 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quite funny..lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

markb11 said:


> Quite funny..lol


Good work, I have you a like and a comment on there 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

markb11 said:


> Quite funny..lol


They have figured it out now. Cant find the comment anymore. Nice watch though


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Not always true. I've been watching some live watch auctions online and the Pateks rarely sell. In one auction, out of 15 Pateks 2 sold and they were way below estimate. Even the Rolexes we're going for decent prices. Though when Chrono24 set up a Rolex only auction they sold for silly money. I guess you never really know what you're getting into.


A couple of things, firstly ebay probably isn't really the best place to sell Pateks. There are other channels to sell them and sometimes people overprice them on Ebay. Plus you've got all the fakes out there on ebay which puts people off of buying Patek on there.

What I'm talking about more is sales on here. Get yourself known as a member of the Watchuseek community. I'm sure that if you were to say buy a gently used Rolex from a trusted forum member here if you were to wear it for a year or two and then sell it back on here you'd be looking at recouping your money. Though of course you have to bear in mind potential servicing costs to keep it running in nice condition for buyers.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I like collecting them but must admit the only one I would wear outside would be the Infantry, but I havn't got the russian one yet.
Im actually obsesed with my SOKI sub and that gets worn about 15 out of 24 hours. The only fault is the damn bezel pip ain't centred


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I haven't bought any so far (and I'm not sure if ever will) but from what I've seen Froggy is definitely my favourite.


Yeah gotta agree with you there Shaggy the froggy for me or the "suicide" ? (Japanese pilot).


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The Japanese seem to have a set on a similar vein to ours but that watch box looks excellent
> NOT A Books Kinokuniya Chinese Magazines & Japanese Magazines Promotions + New Arrivals BLOG: JSDF Japanese Self Defense Force Watch Mook Preview
> 
> This was found on EM Facebook. some nice comparison photos of original and EM watches side by side
> https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossMilitary/photos


A lot of those EM pics are from this thread, even my lufty and kevs blufty


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The reason I asked was I wondered if one of the two new watches had become a favourite instead of one of the previous three.
I surprised myself by realising the Fanty was probably my favourite, yet I'd already pinned that rosette on the pizza.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah gotta agree with you there Shaggy the froggy for me or the "suicide" ? (Japanese pilot).


I'm not sure I've seen that one (or worked out which one that is), have you got a picture of it?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I haven't bought any so far (and I'm not sure if ever will) but from what I've seen Froggy is definitely my favourite.


I'm surprised you haven't got any shaggy?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> A couple of things, firstly ebay probably isn't really the best place to sell Pateks. There are other channels to sell them and sometimes people overprice them on Ebay. Plus you've got all the fakes out there on ebay which puts people off of buying Patek on there.
> 
> What I'm talking about more is sales on here. Get yourself known as a member of the Watchuseek community. I'm sure that if you were to say buy a gently used Rolex from a trusted forum member here if you were to wear it for a year or two and then sell it back on here you'd be looking at recouping your money. Though of course you have to bear in mind potential servicing costs to keep it running in nice condition for buyers.


It wasn't ebay, I learned long ago not to trust bid results on ebay, and if I had a bit of money to buy a high end watch ebay wouldn't even cross my mind, ha. These were specialised and well advertised live auction feeds. My cousin has been looking for a Rolex for a while now and has been hooked on watch auctions.

I know a few auctions don't really prove anything, but among all of the watch auctions we've seen, they were among the only brand consistently not selling or selling for less.

I'm not the type to buy something, only keep it for a while and sell it on, but I guess it's nice to know you haven't lost money when you buy something that costs so much.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah gotta agree with you there Shaggy the froggy for me or the "suicide" ? (Japanese pilot).


.

Either Kamikaze or Divine Wind

Come on man.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The Japanese seem to have a set on a similar vein to ours but that watch box looks excellent
> NOT A Books Kinokuniya Chinese Magazines & Japanese Magazines Promotions + New Arrivals BLOG: JSDF Japanese Self Defense Force Watch Mook Preview
> 
> This was found on EM Facebook. some nice comparison photos of original and EM watches side by side
> https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossMilitary/photos


 dam now I got to start collecting to lots thanks a lot mate  lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> .
> 
> Either Kamikaze or Divine Wind
> 
> Come on man.


I think the beading round the edge looks like the Japs national emblem, the Chrysanthemum.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I cut out rather sharp last night as I seem to have got the winter bug I wont go into details you will all know I could not even bring myself round to lifting my phone going back to bed now hope to feel better tomorrow


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm not sure I've seen that one (or worked out which one that is), have you got a picture of it?


The Kamikaze (sorry Moooman ) ;-) is the one in the picture second row last on the right










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> dam now I got to start collecting to lots thanks a lot mate  lol


ta for the message


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The Kamikaze (sorry Moooman ) ;-) is the one in the picture second row last on the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> .
> 
> Either Kamikaze or Divine Wind
> 
> Come on man.


Sorry Moooman no offence intended it's just kamikaze is hard to spell 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah gotta agree with you there Shaggy the froggy for me or the "suicide" ? (Japanese pilot).


Haha! we can't call it the suicide? I love the japanese, they pay my salary!


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha! we can't call it the suicide? I love the japanese, they pay my salary!


Ah yes, but the "Suicide" he's referencing, flying a plane in to a boat, got known as "Kamikaze", or "Divine wind" in japanese, 
Its the same thing, but kamikaze sounds more snazzy.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Khazi? easier to spell lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha! we can't call it the suicide? I love the japanese, they pay my salary!


How about the 'Nippon', that's how the japanese pronounce Japan?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Khazi? easier to spell lol
> 
> View attachment 1442744


That could be tricky Chrono. Kazhi means sh**house in my neck of the woods lol !! ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Ooh... Samurai could work too...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Shogun ninja samurai


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

But, that watch might well have actually been worn by Kamikaze pilots so i mean.... its kind of fitting.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That could be tricky Chrono. Kazhi means sh**house in my neck of the woods lol !! ;-)


Kami?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Got it.......Tenko, everyone knows the program and it's easy to spell. Come on who's with me ? Tenko or what ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Got it.......Tenko, everyone knows the program and it's easy to spell. Come on who's with me ? Tenko or what ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I dont know it....

All in favor of Kamikaze, just reply with a K

In favor of Tenko, reply with T

A new suggestion, well, just say it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Maybe one day. What I'd say is take your time and learn a little more about watches. Browse the different threads here and learn more about all the different brands that are out there. See across the different forums which models are lauded as Watchuseek favourites (x and what models are always in high demand). Learn about the history of various brands and what they have bought to the table. Read about different movements, find out if 'in House' is important to you or not. Find out about taking into account servicing costs, and what to look for and what price to expect to pay for certain watches being sold used. In short there is a so much stuff you can learn if you want to. A lot of people discover these forums, fall in love with watches and then go on a bit of an acquisition spree. And often they find that they end up with watches that they quickly fall out of love with after a few months because they either chose in haste or later saw something else that they much preferred. Or the other one when they kick themselves for overpaying for something or buying a piece that they find is hard to sell on or they have to take a massive loss on doing so.
> 
> It's funny in a way because just a week or so ago you were looking at fashion watches (remember the ice watch  or the Nautica?) and now you're looking at Rolex and Speedmasters. Wow, that's probably a record on here for getting bitten by that bug!
> 
> My advice to you would still be to start off by moving up a few steps on the ladder as it were by getting yourself a nice good quality affordable classic such as a Seiko, Orient or Hamilton. Enjoy that now and carry on reading up and exploring. Find out what you really want, not just what turns your head right now. And remember my friend, it's a marathon not a sprint...


 it's not so much the price (well it is in away but you know what I mean ) it what grabs me by the throat and i never rush I always walk slow but fast lol I just like all sorts of watches and i still like nautical ( i have 2 that I like and wear) and I still like ice there are two that are not bad just over priced so when as you say people will get bored and sell that's when I will be their to get them at silly money prices ..like I have always done fashion watches still have a sort of place in watch collecting as you said to collect one type is limiting you pleasure of watches ..


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Tora tora tora


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got it!!! Miru, japanese for watch?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh now we HAVE To call it the kamikaze


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tenko


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> It wasn't ebay, I learned long ago not to trust bid results on ebay, and if I had a bit of money to buy a high end watch ebay wouldn't even cross my mind, ha. These were specialised and well advertised live auction feeds. My cousin has been looking for a Rolex for a while now and has been hooked on watch auctions.
> 
> I know a few auctions don't really prove anything, but among all of the watch auctions we've seen, they were among the only brand consistently not selling or selling for less.
> 
> I'm not the type to buy something, only keep it for a while and sell it on, but I guess it's nice to know you haven't lost money when you buy something that costs so much.


 exactly my point just said better


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

You can call it anything, I'm sure we will figure out which one you mean.
I might even call it my Katana


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Mazda lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tenko


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I'm surprised you haven't got any shaggy?


No, I haven't got any. I looked at a couple of them but I knew that I'd never wear them. I've already got a collection of nice watches I'm happy with so I didn't really feel the need to buy any MWC watches. I did actually look at the Subby in Smiths but I think I said I just looked at it, looked at my Orient Ray on my wrist and the Subby just looked really really cheap in comparison. I knew that I'd never have any reason or desire to put it on my wrist over the watches that I already have that I love. And again I've owned a fantastic Getat so i knew I wouldn't really want the Pizza, and so on.

I don't want to sound like I'm knocking these watches for anyone, I just knew they weren't for me. However I am interested in where the collection goes and what watches they do put out. And of course it's interesting talking about them in this thread why is why I follow it. I'll admit though that the Froggy looks very nice though, so far that's the only one which might tempt me a little.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That could be tricky Chrono. Kazhi means sh**house in my neck of the woods lol !! ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 lol silly bugger .. but I like it still smirking now ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

gotta be the Kamikaze


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh wait, I've got it.

We should call it 'The Banzai'!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kamikaze is a good name but, there might actually be a kamikaze watch in the collection. Don't forget there's 59 in the collection we know nothing about!


"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I've got it!!! Miru, japanese for watch?


 now that sound good I like it ..ya done it again hit the nail on the head their ant ya ...


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Kamikaze is a good name but, there might actually be a kamikaze watch in the collection. Don't forget there's 59 in the collection we know nothing about!
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Sorry to be posting this again. 








This is infact THE kamikaze watch


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wikipedia definition of 'Banzai charge' here - 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banzai_charge

It *has* to be The Banzai!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Wonder when Kevs gonna post those pics of his messed up subby ?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wikipedia definition of 'Banzai charge' here -
> Banzai charge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It *has* to be The Banzai!


But this is a pilots watch, 
If theres a Japanese infantry watch, then banzai is the obvious choice.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Wonder when Kevs gonna post those pics of his messed up subby ?


Oh yeah, its either EM have made watches way better than what they're selling them for,

or that thing is completely FUBAR at this point.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> But this is a pilots watch,
> If theres a Japanese infantry watch, then banzai is the obvious choice.


True.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> No, I haven't got any. I looked at a couple of them but I knew that I'd never wear them. I've already got a collection of nice watches I'm happy with so I didn't really feel the need to buy any MWC watches. I did actually look at the Subby in Smiths but I think I said I just looked at it, looked at my Orient Ray on my wrist and the Subby just looked really really cheap in comparison. I knew that I'd never have any reason or desire to put it on my wrist over the watches that I already have that I love. And again I've owned a fantastic Getat so i knew I wouldn't really want the Pizza, and so on.
> 
> I don't want to sound like I'm knocking these watches for anyone, I just knew they weren't for me. However I am interested in where the collection goes and what watches they do put out. And of course it's interesting talking about them in this thread why is why I follow it. I'll admit though that the Froggy looks very nice though, so far that's the only one which might tempt me a little.


The 15.99 price in Ireland, albeit euros is knida putting me off a little, x 4 could get me an amphibian, so on and so forth.

The only one that got me is the lufty, every one I buy moves the goal posts on my next Seiko/G Shock :-(

I'm then thinking the Pizza is half the price of the Archive and EM are such a cowboy outfit but I'm hoping I can cherry pick or else I doubt I'll be buying many more, those nylon straps!!!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The 15.99 price in Ireland, albeit euros is knida putting me off a little, x 4 could get me an amphibian, so on and so forth.
> 
> The only one that got me is the lufty, every one I buy moves the goal posts on my next Seiko/G Shock :-(
> 
> I'm then thinking the Pizza is half the price of the Archive and EM are such a cowboy outfit but I'm hoping I can cherry pick or else I doubt I'll be buying many more, those nylon straps!!!


I don't know what the exchange rate at the moment for Sterling/Euros but E15.99 for something thats £9.99 over here sounds like a sore ar** deal to me Pep.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

I might actually email Eaglemoss about whether the Goalie has a date window or not... might as well.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's a question for everyone while we are talking about things. Does anyone have any misgivings about wearing the Lufty seeing as it associated with the Naz!s as it was the watch of the German WW2 airforce (that killed over 40,000 civilian British people in the blitz). Personally as much as I like the design of the flieger watches I don't think I could bring myself to wear one.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Can someone post that picture of the froggy on the back of the magazine WITH the date window again?

It'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Kamikaze. I also like Banzai.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I refer to my previous point.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Kamikaze. I also like Banzai. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A lot of those EM pics are from this thread, even my lufty and kevs blufty


That Japanese watch box looks very much like how EM have described the box we subs should be getting! 2 layers of 10!


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> will this do


Perfect. Thanks mate.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Stupid phone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Can someone post that picture of the froggy on the back of the magazine WITH the date window again?
> 
> It'd be much appreciated.


will this do


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> I might actually email Eaglemoss about whether the Goalie has a date window or not... might as well.


Good on you Moooman. Let us know what they say. It may be worth mentioning to them about the photos that they have published that show it having a date window. I suspect that they have "revised" the design and that it now doesn't contain one though if that's the case then they shouldn't publish photos of one that does. It's misleading but I wouldn't know what the legal ramifications of this would be but it would be interesting to know. As I said keep us posted and when you've spoken to them I will message them as well and ramp up the pressure a bit. Maybe we could all let the know our dissatisfaction ?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone while we are talking about things. Does anyone have any misgivings about wearing the Lufty seeing as it associated with the Naz!s as it was the watch of the German WW2 airforce (that killed over 40,000 civilian British people in the blitz). Personally as much as I like the design of the flieger watches I don't think I could bring myself to wear one.


No. These are 'Military Interest and Inspired By' watches.

The watches were not responsible and the magazine briefly describes why they were designed as they were.

But you have made me think a bit more about it.

I'll just wear the Russian one now. They're a friendly country.

Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fair enough guys?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone while we are talking about things. Does anyone have any misgivings about wearing the Lufty seeing as it associated with the Naz!s as it was the watch of the German WW2 airforce (that killed over 40,000 civilian British people in the blitz). Personally as much as I like the design of the flieger watches I don't think I could bring myself to wear one.


I never even gave it a second thought, I mean the British and Americans blew the .... out of German civilians too, ye have to let these things go, I could go down that road and refuse to wear British watches?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Seikosha = Seiko

Naval Aviator watch

This one has been attributed to the naval air arm of the Japanese military in WWII. Note the oversized "pumpkin" crown - useful for manipulating the hands or winding while wearing gloves.










borrowed from here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Good on you Moooman. Let us know what they say. It may be worth mentioning to them about the photos that they have published that show it having a date window. I suspect that they have "revised" the design and that it now doesn't contain one though if that's the case then they shouldn't publish photos of one that does. It's misleading but I wouldn't know what the legal ramifications of this would be but it would be interesting to know. As I said keep us posted and when you've spoken to them I will message them as well and ramp up the pressure a bit. Maybe we could all let the know our dissatisfaction ?


If you look on the back of the card you had with the subby it still shows a date window version but apparently on the putin it does not ...


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Seikosha = Seiko
> 
> Naval Aviator watch
> 
> This one has been attributed to the naval air arm of the Japanese military in WWII. Note the oversized "pumpkin" crown - useful for manipulating the hands or winding while wearing gloves.


My point exactly. Kamikazes were wearing this while ... well... you know.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone while we are talking about things. Does anyone have any misgivings about wearing the Lufty seeing as it associated with the Naz!s as it was the watch of the German WW2 airforce (that killed over 40,000 civilian British people in the blitz). Personally as much as I like the design of the flieger watches I don't think I could bring myself to wear one.


I can tell you I don't feel comfortable wearing it out and about. There are Jewish people around and they don't have hook noses or dress in black. (Look at the hottie on Countdown, Rachel Riley, she's Jewish, so's Natasha Kaplinsky). If they've lost family in the Holocaust, they're not going to be happy seeing a .... relic being paraded in their local supermarket queue.
So no, I won't wear mine in public.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> will this do


This is not be the same French Seaman. notice the strap, hands and indices are different in both pics


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> found another pic I had put up the other day ..


I'll use that as more proof if they try their usual bs.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> View attachment 1442806
> 
> 
> Fair enough guys?


found another pic I had put up the other day ..


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone while we are talking about things. Does anyone have any misgivings about wearing the Lufty seeing as it associated with the ..... as it was the watch of the German WW2 airforce (that killed over 40,000 civilian British people in the blitz). Personally as much as I like the design of the flieger watches I don't think I could bring myself to wear one.


Doesnt bother me in the slightest. Put the shoe on the other foot, would you have any reservations on wearing an R.A.F. watch knowing that they killed tens of thousands of innocent German civilians during their raids in WW2 ? The raid on Dresden alone was horrific and in the eyes of many a war crime due to it being a non military target and towards the end of the war when it was clear to all the allied leaders that an allied victory was a done deal ? 
Don't forget Shaggy that this is a MILITARY watch collection and ALL sides IN ALL conflicts commit atrocities.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Doesnt bother me in the slightest. Put the shoe on the other foot, would you have any reservations on wearing an R.A.F. watch knowing that they killed tens of thousands of innocent German civilians during their raids in WW2 ? The raid on Dresden alone was horrific and in the eyes of many a war crime due to it being a non military target and towards the end of the war when it was clear to all the allied leaders that an allied victory was a done deal ?
> Don't forget Shaggy that this is a MILITARY watch collection and ALL sides IN ALL conflicts commit atrocities.


Right,

and i mean, its not as if you're walking around wearing a swastika on your shoulder either. To the vast majority of people, its just a watch.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone while we are talking about things. Does anyone have any misgivings about wearing the Lufty seeing as it associated with the Naz!s as it was the watch of the German WW2 airforce (that killed over 40,000 civilian British people in the blitz). Personally as much as I like the design of the flieger watches I don't think I could bring myself to wear one.


never really thought about it like that! but im sure the same could be said about a few of the pieces in this collection, how many german civilians were killed by the RAF in the bombing of german cities, would that stop you from wearing a RAF watch?

ps i don't want anybody to think i condone what the naz!s did or stood for!


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I can tell you I don't feel comfortable wearing it out and about. There are Jewish people around and they don't have hook noses or dress in black. (Look at the hottie on Countdown, Rachel Riley, she's Jewish, so's Natasha Kaplinsky). If they've lost family in the Holocaust, they're not going to be happy seeing a .... relic being paraded in their local supermarket queue.
> So no, I won't wear mine in public.


I seriously don't think many would be offended or even realise it was a homage to a German made watch. I mean - the ..... and Germans were totally different if you think about it.
These watches were likely only worn by pilots or their respective navigators/crewman on the ground. No affliction to the ..... in my eyes - as they are the ones responsible for the Holocaust; not the German people. Although, I can see how people would automatically hate something German made simply because of history - even if the item may not have anything to do with said atrocities.

Not meant to offend anyone, but I thought I would just state my opinion.

Edit: Censoring a word will not stop people remembering the history... Meh.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Kinda defeats the purpose of collecting military watches.
We cant erase history or that would equate to living in denial.
And I cant afford Swiss made watches


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

All these watches are homages to watches that were worn by people who were killing every enemy they could and too often with no mercy


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Kinda defeats the purpose of collecting military watches.
> We cant erase history or that would equate to living in denial


Well said Fox. If we ignore history and its lessons we are doomed to repeat the mistakes.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone while we are talking about things. Does anyone have any misgivings about wearing the Lufty seeing as it associated with the Naz!s as it was the watch of the German WW2 airforce (that killed over 40,000 civilian British people in the blitz). Personally as much as I like the design of the flieger watches I don't think I could bring myself to wear one.


I'd not really thought about it like that but now I have and I can say it doesn't bother me. it's not like I'm agreeing with what went on but at the end of the day it's just a watch. there are many other military looking watches with similar designed faces


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I can tell you I don't feel comfortable wearing it out and about. There are Jewish people around and they don't have hook noses or dress in black. (Look at the hottie on Countdown, Rachel Riley, she's Jewish, so's Natasha Kaplinsky). If they've lost family in the Holocaust, they're not going to be happy seeing a .... relic being paraded in their local supermarket queue.
> So no, I won't wear mine in public.


 when collecting of military object what ever they are it has to be slightly clinical in the way you look at these things ..whichever side you was on certain expects was the same on both side and the way certain thing happen it was no different then our bombing runs and would we feel a shamed to wear a raf one no we would be honour.. to the people In certain army forces was wrong . but the the other they was force in to it.. the same as we were call up and did what they did for family and country and so should be respected for that as we respect our own . the matter of the n part Is some thing separate and need to be keep that way . least we forget the past and then doom to repeat it ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's up to you all to wear or not wear in public, that's entirely your choice.
I personally won't.


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Kamakazie if it's going to a vote

I dont have an issue wearing the Lufty or wouldn't have, I havent worn mine yet but i's only a watch and I don't consider it to be connected with war atrocities, if I made connections like that, I wouldn't ride a BMW GS or be looking at buying a Honda.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyway it's time to lighten the mood somewhat so it's confession time ladies and gentlemen,..........one of my all time favorite biscuits are pink wafers, my wife says they are not true biscuits......discuss.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone while we are talking about things. Does anyone have any misgivings about wearing the Lufty seeing as it associated with the Naz!s as it was the watch of the German WW2 airforce (that killed over 40,000 civilian British people in the blitz). Personally as much as I like the design of the flieger watches I don't think I could bring myself to wear one.


Don't know many people that refuse to drive a Mercedes cos a certain Charlie Chaplin lookalike had one. Or avoid buying a BMW because it's their engines that flew the Luftwaffe here.

I'd understand totally if it had a swastika on the face. If it did I don't think anyone would want it anyway, regardless of their nationality.

It's just a watch that happened to manufactured by the wrong country at the wrong time.

Plus it's not the actual watch the Luftwaffe had anyway. It's a cheap Japanese watch that resembles one.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anyway it's time to lighten the mood somewhat so it's confession time ladies and gentlemen,..........one of my all time favorite biscuits are pink wafers, my wife says they are not true biscuits......discuss.


It matters not.....eating them is like eating sweetened cardboard. 
Hobnobs they're not. ;-)

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Don't know many people that refuse to drive a Mercedes cos a certain Charlie Chaplin lookalike had one. Or avoid buying a BMW because it's their engines that flew the Luftwaffe here.
> 
> I'd understand totally if it had a swastika on the face. If it did I don't think anyone would want it anyway, regardless of their nationality.
> 
> ...


Here here Airfixer let's draw a line under the whole issue now guys, agreed ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

A *fortune cookie* is a crisp cookie usually made from flour, sugar, vanilla, and sesame seed oil with a "fortune" wrapped inside. A "fortune" is a piece of paper with words of wisdom, an aphorism, or a vague prophecy. The message inside may also include a Chinese phrase with translation or a list of lucky numbers used by some as lottery numbers, some of which have become actual winning numbers.[SUP][1][/SUP]
Fortune cookies are often served as a dessert in Chinese restaurants in the United States and some other countries, but are absent in China. The exact origin of fortune cookies is unclear, though various immigrant groups in California claim to have popularized them in the early 20th century, basing their recipe on a traditional Japanese cracker. Fortune cookies have been summarized as being "introduced by the Japanese, popularized by the Chinese, but ultimately ... consumed by Americans."[SUP][[/SUP]


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Here here Airfixer let's draw a line under the whole issue now guys, agreed ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lets talk about religion now lololol


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

chicolabronse said:


> i will check my local shop in the morning and if they have a subby il pick u one up for u if u want? they had a couple behind the counter they other day
> 
> chico


Thanks for the offer!  But if I do get one, I'll just have a friend pick it up and lot it with more things they'll be sending. Less bother for everyone involved!

Randy


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> A *fortune cookie* is a crisp cookie usually made from flour, sugar, vanilla, and sesame seed oil with a "fortune" wrapped inside. A "fortune" is a piece of paper with words of wisdom, an aphorism, or a vague prophecy. The message inside may also include a Chinese phrase with translation or a list of lucky numbers used by some as lottery numbers, some of which have become actual winning numbers.[SUP][1][/SUP]
> Fortune cookies are often served as a dessert in Chinese restaurants in the United States and some other countries, but are absent in China. The exact origin of fortune cookies is unclear, though various immigrant groups in California claim to have popularized them in the early 20th century, basing their recipe on a traditional Japanese cracker. Fortune cookies have been summarized as being "introduced by the Japanese, popularized by the Chinese, but ultimately ... consumed by Americans."[SUP][[/SUP]


I've learnt something today. Thanks

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> lets talk about religion now lololol


 well I believe in dog ..


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Time for sleep. Nights gents (& ladies?)


"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theinterchange said:


> Thanks for the offer!  But if I do get one, I'll just have a friend pick it up and lot it with more things they'll be sending. Less bother for everyone involved!
> 
> Randy


no probs mate! 

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anyway it's time to lighten the mood somewhat so it's confession time ladies and gentlemen,..........one of my all time favorite biscuits are pink wafers, my wife says they are not true biscuits......discuss.


My daughter loves the pink wafers! we always have a packet in the cupboard and I have to admit I'm a bit of a closet pink wafer eater! I consider them kids biscuits/wafers but I do love the taste  I'd go for wafer not biscuit


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

So does the putin have 22mm lugs? Genuine vostok have 18mm lugs


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to LOVE those pink wafers as a kid. But then when I got older I realised that they weren't actually that nice.

I'd still bloody eat one though. I just wouldn't enjoy it that much.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My daughter loves the pink wafers! we always have a packet in the cupboard and I have to admit I'm a bit of a closet pink wafer eater! I consider them kids biscuits/wafers but I do love the taste  I'd go for wafer not biscuit


Very crummy biscuits

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Though when it comes to crumbs, cornflakes are the worst, destroy the milk 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Pink wafers are my eternal shame gents. I'm a strapping 6' 2" bloke who loves the girliest of girl biscuits. Right I'm off to be peeps I'm a bit drink and the room is spinning


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Wonder when Kevs gonna post those pics of his messed up subby ?


When I get back to my villa from the magic kingdom.....
In the meantime meet my missus and daughter 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Frak this thread multiplies like rabbits ! Blink and another 10 pages appear , 

To those new posters , welcome to the asylum !

On the topic of the name for the Japanese pilots watch .......I have an offering .....the "Zero" ( as in the planes that they flew ) 


and finally for tonight ...not gonna mention how jealous I am of those that got their "pizzas"......ah well only 14 more sleeps !


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Frak this thread multiplies like rabbits ! Blink and another 10 pages appear ,
> 
> To those new posters , welcome to the asylum !
> 
> ...


I definitely am one for the name "Zero"!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> I definitely am one for the name "Zero"!


 agreed lets quick decide before they wake up lol if you snooze you lose hehe yep cant hear no one objecting lol then its sorted hehe ...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> agreed lets quick decide before they wake up lol if you snooze you lose hehe yep cant hear no one objecting lol then its sorted hehe ...


"What was that ? all those against calling it the "zero "......hushed silence .........Motion carried the "Zero " it is !"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> "What was that ? all those against calling it the "zero "......hushed silence .........Motion carried the "Zero " it is !"


 lol If you use it enough It will stick that's how the Rambo became the fanty.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> agreed lets quick decide before they wake up lol if you snooze you lose hehe yep cant hear no one objecting lol then its sorted hehe ...


Im down with Zero.
It can have several names to be fair. Just like we have Rambo/Fanty, Goalie/Froggy/ Pizza/Pannini etc.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

By the way...

why fanty? 

I don't get it.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Somehow derived from Infantry


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> By the way...
> 
> why fanty?
> 
> I don't get it.


 us in(fantry) watch but with me being such a great speller I spelt it fanty lol


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> us in(fantry) watch but with me being such a great speller I spelt it fanty lol


Ahhh... so like how "Monkey Kong " became "Donkey Kong"

A typo that stuck. I see.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm wanting to get me a diver, I don't dive probably never will but I just like them  , I've seen the seiko's monster, sports 5, 007, 009 etc but anyone have and views on this, *Citizen Promaster BN0085-01E?

*


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Ahhh... so like how "Monkey Kong " became "Donkey Kong"
> 
> A typo that stuck. I see.


 I'm sort glad I did it I like it better ... it has a sort fun light way about it don't you think .. like this thread it's morph into like a living thing way it changes and grows and has a mind of its own


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm wanting to get me a diver, I don't dive probably never will but I just like them  , I've seen the seiko's monster, sports 5, 007, 009 etc but anyone have and views on this, *Citizen Promaster BN0085-01E?
> 
> *
> View attachment 1442902


Yep, that's a nice diver. Have you also seen the 'Excalibur' Promaster model?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm wearing my Citizen diver today as it goes, Eco-Zilla Promaster.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm wanting to get me a diver, I don't dive probably never will but I just like them  , I've seen the seiko's monster, sports 5, 007, 009 etc but anyone have and views on this, *Citizen Promaster BN0085-01E?
> 
> *
> View attachment 1442902


 not a thing sorry .but she is a cute I would get her all wet hehe ( that came out more dirty then I meant it to sound lol) how much dose she cost


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yep, that's a nice diver. Have you also seen the 'Excalibur' Promaster model?


Another very nice one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not a thing sorry .but she is a cute I would get her all wet hehe ( that came out more dirty then I meant it to sound lol) how much dose she cost


lol, Found her for £99.99 on ebay. UK seller so no customs to worry about


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm wanting to get me a diver, I don't dive probably never will but I just like them  , I've seen the seiko's monster, sports 5, 007, 009 etc but anyone have and views on this, *Citizen Promaster BN0085-01E?
> 
> *
> View attachment 1442902


Only one thing though, don't you think the hands look a tiny bit too short and stubby or is it just me?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Only one thing though, don't you think the hands look a tiny bit too short and stubby or is it just me?


I hadn't noticed until you mentioned it lol, yes they do look a little short!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> lol, Found her for £99.99 on ebay. UK seller so no customs to worry about


 well as someone reminded me resale value on watches are not great so if you can afford it and it has you by the throat why the hell not is what i say just maybe check around first to see if better price else were probably not but it will put your mind at easy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Only one thing though, don't you think the hands look a tiny bit too short and stubby or is it just me?


 just how I like my women too hehe ouch who just slap me ..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> just how I like my women too hehe ouch who just slap me ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


>


 so you have met my ex I see


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well as someone reminded me resale value on watches are not great so if you can afford it and it has you by the throat why the hell not is what i say just maybe check around first to see if better price else were probably not but it will put your mind at easy


Ok, well it did indeed have my by the throat! the deed is done


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Well here it is.

If you look to the right of the glass, you'll see a very warty like appearance on the face.

This seems to be condensation.
Around the edge of the face you can see a white residue, not sure what that is...
But it's still ticking.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Hold the phone........

It stopped at 21.55 Florida time, so about 02.55 uk time.

No amount of thumping, banging or ****ting is bringing it back to life....

Will provide post mortem pics tomorrow


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> When I get back to my villa from the magic kingdom.....
> In the meantime meet my missus and daughter
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo. To join in, here's my wife and daughter too.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The subscribers watch box,then. Two layers of 10? How does that work? I thought I was going to be able to display my collection in the boxes they provide to subscribers but if half of them are hidden underneath the others, like the trays in a Christmas biscuit box, that won't do. Or is there some kind of 'open lid' hack that will work. Anyone got a similar one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a thought guys , perhaps its not a good idea to post family pix on a public forum , Let me ask you this ...

Do you let just anyone have access to your Facebook account ( if you have one ) ?

The pix in this forum can be seen be absolutely anyone ...and there are some very strange people out there ...I know I would not be comfortable doing so .

You know what they say about the internet ..once it's out there ...it's out there , so please be careful .

-----------------

Ok time for "serious" Dall to be put back in his box ......

Why am I fidgety and watching the time ?? I dont intend to buy todays watch ....BUT I might just go to the local ASDA and take a peek ....pfft nevermind "might" you just know I am going to ! ( anyone care to bet that I end up with at least one in my shopping basket lol )


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm going with the Putin again today, but these watches look really good side by side. Can't wait for the display box.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Just a thought guys , perhaps its not a good idea to post family pix on a public forum , Let me ask you this ...
> 
> Do you let just anyone have access to your Facebook account ( if you have one ) ?
> 
> ...


Cheers dalliance. Yes it's true, we do need to be cautious about the pictures we put on the Internet. I am happy to share this photo. It is also available at the photographers website and on Facebook. I am usually quite selective about where I post the pictures, but felt that this forum and certainly this thread appears relatively safe, though you never can tell.

Thank you for your concern. Stuart.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Just a thought guys , perhaps its not a good idea to post family pix on a public forum , Let me ask you this ...
> 
> Do you let just anyone have access to your Facebook account ( if you have one ) ?
> 
> ...


I think if weirdos come on here to look at pics, they be more inclined to seek out the watch pics lol. You are right tho, there are advertising site's hacking WUS threads, so if people do a search they end up on the ad site, I seen a thread in the public forum the other
day, a search oh here and you will see the thread, thread hijacked...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

No putin in my local shop this morning!


Chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No putin in my local shop this morning!
> 
> Chico


Oh no. Would you have bought it, even though you're selling the others?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I am officially in lust !!!



A snip on ebay at only £300


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think dall was rite I goggle the oz diver the watch and the first link is this very thread so best safe then sorry but it was a nice idea unfortunately the world we live in has them dark place so you can always have a torch so thanks dall I think we all forget that we have guest to stay on this thread and on the whole it not bad but at time we need to remembered that I know I forget too


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

chicolabronse said:


> No putin in my local shop this morning!
> 
> Chico


I haven't received issues 4 & 5 yet, I did see the Putin on sale in a Martins shop last night (Weds 2nd April).

...and yes, I bought one!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> I haven't received issues 4 & 5 yet, I did see the Putin on sale in a Martins shop last night (Weds 2nd April).
> 
> ...and yes, I bought one!


 well I'm of to go looking in a minute so I got my map and compass and my route selected bugger were did I put my wallet hmmm..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I was going to wear my putin today but the strap is a little tight!










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ohh the horology of it all.

I live in a small village and decided to get the local news agent to keep me an ordered copy of MWC behind the counter. So far so good till this morning.
Moi: Hi. Do you have a my copy of the Watch Magazine I order
Them: We only order one copy of that magazine, its pre-ordered and was collected just a few minutes ago.
Moi: I have pre-ordered said magazine and the name is Putin, Vladimir Putin
Them Ohh when I asked the lady if she was collecting it for Putin she said she was and I assumed she was your Mum or something. The bloody cheek of her.
I could see she was enraged by this woman's downright blatant lie to her as she was a regular customer with an account for other magazines and papers with them. She even added my magazine to the woman's bill in the book.

Anyhoo Luckily she has two other shops in the next town to ours and was able to phone her husband and arrange for another copy to be sent from the main stock and I would be able to collect it after 12:00 today.

Still no sign of this mag in our local supermarkets. tesco, Asda, Morrisons and Co-op


Plus now I know the set up I can go to the other shops and see if any stock is purchased for passing trade, if so then I could cancel my order and effectively cherry pick what I need but for now the order will stand.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I think if weirdos come on here to look at pics, they be more inclined to seek out the watch pics lol. You are right tho, there are advertising site's hacking WUS threads, so if people do a search they end up on the ad site, I seen a thread in the public forum the other
> day, a search oh here and you will see the thread, thread hijacked...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


What do you mean by 'advertising sites hacking WUS' threads'? I'm not sure that I understand what you mean by that....


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I took a trip to my local ASDA , ( needed to buy some food for my pooch anyway as she only has a large bag of it left lol ..see the excuses we come up with )

Walked to where the magazines are kept ...as I got close I could see a large trolley full of magazines and magazine boxes looking as if they had just had their delivery ....looked on the shelves ...NOTHING ....looked back at the trolley ....stacks and stacks of large grey magazine boxes that gave no indication as to what was inside them.....was about to ask the assistant if the magazine had come in when he looked up at me with a scowl ....thought much better of it .

So I thought I would try my local WHSMITHS , its only a 5 min drive away from the ASDA .....walked in the shop saw the same type of grey plastic magazine boxes spread all over the floor UNOPENED with an assistant looking like she was just about to start unpacking .Again I gave up on asking ...however I did try and pre-order issue 5 ..unfortunately you have to order a minimum of 3 issues of the magazine ( 6 weeks worth ) AND leave a deposit ...as I know I will probably be cherry picking from now on it wasnt worth me doing so .BUT the VERY nice lady behind the counter did say that if she remembered she would put a copy behind the counter for me .She also said that they get quite a few copies of the magazine in and when I asked what time its best for me to call in she was good enough to tell me when the stock usually hits the shelf ......so fingers crossed !!.....still counting down ...13 more sleeps to go .


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

People create programs that scoure the internet for images. This could include forums, facebook, anything. If these pictures do not contain metadata they can be used for anything the recipient wants and reposted anywhere. (we've all done it with watches) Most forums and facebook scrub metadata from posted pics making them legal to use by these image harvesters. These are then put up for sale to advertising companies

Effectively if you post a picture you lose all rights to its future use.
Watermarking an image would make it less desirable to advertisers but still useable by anybody


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Look what the post man brought 

The vostok zakaz doesnt run and the bezel is loose so ill have to try to fix it









This one is working fine  The strap is a little tight but its stretchy so ill be wearing it today 

















Not bad for €24 delivered for the 2 of them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What do you mean by 'advertising sites hacking WUS' threads'? I'm not sure that I understand what you mean by that....


I seen a thread on here the other day, on my phone so can't get link, search thread hijacked and you might find it

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Frak this thread multiplies like rabbits ! Blink and another 10 pages appear ,
> 
> To those new posters , welcome to the asylum !
> 
> ...


zero l say. Lost for day or so catching up

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Just got word from the missus, my vossie has arrived 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am going to try and get out today to see if my Putin is in one of my sons stole the car last night or rather asked the wife for as I am not at work at the moment I don't know if l can make it to the shop as l still feel bad 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just got word from the missus, my vossie has arrived
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Mine's not due until the 9th April, all being well. Did you get hit for import duties?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Whilst undertaking my usual search through ebay I noticed the guy that was selling the "Putin" @ £16 a go ( + postage @ around £4) and said he/she had 5 copies for pre order is now doing the same with the "pizza" .

For approx £20 you can pre-order the watch + magazine through him /her only problem is that there are only 5 available .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Phoned shop Putin in for me will get it later

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris79 (Mar 18, 2014)

chris79 said:


> Evening All
> 
> Not posted for a while but I've been reading with interest. Like some lucky others I have also received 4 and 5 today. Both great looking watches, but got to say the pizza is a real stand out.
> 
> ...


Offer still stands if anyone is interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, there's just more bad news from EM eh?

I looked at their FB page - and someone (a subscriber) had received their binder today but no watches. This is the second comment they posted:

"Just rang EM. 
They took my money on 13th March but didn't bother processing my order until 25th 
March and now have to wait two weeks from then to receive 
issues4/5!!!!!"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well guy/girls annoyed for a little while .. first two places had sold out in the one and the other was holding them to ransom if you sub she would sell you one if not p off was her attuide I thought fine your burnt not going to either again tried one shop just because a found one so was happy the I just thought I would try the one by my barber and low and behold 6 copy's sat there so I grabbed a second one as kevs not here I thought would strip one down for you guys / girls I will leave the water testing to kev ( you don't want to see me sitting in a bath lol ) so I will put up the pic in a second .. looks about the same quality on the inside as the other so ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here they are


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Usual short strap by look of it more nato straps required 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Usual short strap by look of it more nato straps required
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 too be honest the strap fit me ok it's a bit stiff and itched so am thinking of sticking it in the wash machine on a rinse cycle to fix that and hopefully age the strap as well... hey smeagal mate glad you are feeling a little better mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> too be honest the strap fit me ok it's a bit stiff and itched so am thinking of sticking it in the wash machine on a rinse cycle to fix that and hopefully age the strap as well... hey smeagal mate glad you are feeling a little better mate


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Me when I eventually get my hands on the "pizza".....

if you had told me 2 months ago I would be counting the days until I got my hands on a watch I would have laughed in your face .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> too be honest the strap fit me ok it's a bit stiff and itched so am thinking of sticking it in the wash machine on a rinse cycle to fix that and hopefully age the strap as well... hey smeagal mate glad you are feeling a little better mate


still in bed can't have computer in with me so using phone its not the same tummy still upsie at least l have the forum to check keep up the good work eveyone thanks itmw

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm slightly disappoint with it over all the bezel is part of the case not separate but mould together and is just a pattern not a bezel in the term of a bezel as said in the mag and the pic in the mag the strap has metal grommets to protect the holes so I am hoping they are not going to drop the quality because if they do i will stop collecting them and advise other to do the same.. that said they had a difficult choice with this as the original is In easy within anyone's grasp. at anywhere from £14.99 solds to about £30 made this a hard one that said ..... E.M beware we want quality in our cheap watches still so hmmmm..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Mine's not due until the 9th April, all being well. Did you get hit for import duties?


I didn't no, happy days! after I paid it took 19 days to get here, I was starting to fear it was stuck in customs but alas no, long time to get here considering it was 15 euros for postage, something like that anways


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just for fun I tried to swap the lufty to the putin and vice versa but the lufty face is just slightly bigger


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

SOKI cheap quartz watch (Infantry style)

So my MWC Infantry has been donated to my wife (she liked it) - SBS is with son (he liked it & short strap).
Couldn't wait for Pizza or Archive so ordered this from ebay 24/04, delivered today 03/04 from Belgium - <£5 delivered as offer before ended (seller ID soki2010).
Seems half decent quality, strap longer than MWC's & comfortable. I know it's not great but will do until Italian issue - not sure I'm going to like the Russian.


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

I was half interested in the Russian watch as I am quite partial to Vostoks and Raketas. Just popped to the shop to have a look and I was kind of disappointed. The green numbers are kind of cheap looking and the fake bezel is just silly. I still think the Luftwaffe watch is a great looking watch and the pics I've seen of the Italian diver look good too. Can't wait for the Japanese Pilot!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> SOKI cheap quartz watch (Infantry style)
> 
> So my MWC Infantry has been donated to my wife (she liked it) - SBS is with son (he liked it & short strap).
> Couldn't wait for Pizza or Archive so ordered this from ebay 24/04, delivered today 03/04 from Belgium - <£5 delivered as offer before ended (seller ID soki2010).
> Seems half decent quality, strap longer than MWC's & comfortable. I know it's not great but will do until Italian issue - not sure I'm going to like the Russian.


 I think that's better then the Russian mate .. I not knocking completely it nice it's shiny and It does work but the really putins would beat hand down and so I back wearing the lufty .. it's nice I'm maybe a bit off put with the bezel least with the subby it look really and was nice I feel they let the ball drop on this part of the watch hmmmm. but in general looks it looks good .. hey smeagal if you don't manage to get yours you can have this one if you want mate and I will just hold one for the collection but not to wear .....

and it's been total Q.C by me lol..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think that's better then the Russian mate .. I not knocking completely it nice it's shiny and It does work but the really putins would beat hand down and so I back wearing the lufty .. it's nice I'm maybe a bit off put with the bezel least with the subby it look really and was nice I feel they let the ball drop on this part of the watch hmmmm. but in general looks it looks good .. hey smeagal if you don't manage to get yours you can have this one if you want mate and I will just hold one for the collection but not to wear .....
> 
> and it's been total Q.C by me lol..


thanks for the offer number 1 son is picking my Putin up for me. He does not know that a car requires fuel except from my wallet that's the least he can do for me regarding comments

of the Putin l will just add that it is going to my collection not for wearing l will see what the pizza is like in two weeks

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I am wearing the Putin. Yes it appears cheaper than the others so far, but I still like it. For £9.99, I'm not complaining.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I am wearing the Putin. Yes it appears cheaper than the others so far, but I still like it. For £9.99, I'm not complaining.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 i'm not knocking it completely it's just that I been waiting for this one from the start so hmmm... yes but they have pleasant surprise me on the lufty and am loving the fanty even for that matter the subby is starting to get some of my time and affection so 3 hits one miss ant bad odds at moment so ok i'll let it slide for now lol but your warned E.m ..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fair do's. The Putin just looks too. . . Shiny? The metal just needed to be a bit more . . Brushed. Not completely. I also agree about the bezel, we knew it wasn't going to be real, but they could've pretended. Lol 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Okay, to the subscribers. What do you think of the Italian Diver?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I think I'm sticking with the strategy of waiting for the pizza in two weeks time, WH Smith £5 voucher ready to use.

It's not that I'm against the putin, but the first comments suggest it's not a great addition to the collection, and there's a Vostok in the post on its way to me so I reckon I have the russki interest covered.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm happy with the Putin. Particularly pleased with the strengthening parts on the black strap. Bit cosmetic more than functional, but a nice touch.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't remember which one of you guys posted this eBay Vostok sale recently, but I thought it was a good price so I snapped it up  It arrived today and I'm very pleased with it! The seller said it was a generalskie


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm happy with the Putin. Particularly pleased with the strengthening parts on the black strap. Bit cosmetic more than functional, but a nice touch.


 I think people did not know what a really one is they would love it but as we have put up a lot of pics up of the really deal ..it's left us a bit jaded . but for the interest cause I can probably over look miner floors but wont be wearing it thou so if anyone can't get one it's theirs ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I think people did not know what a really one is they would love it but as we have put up a lot of pics up of the really deal ..it's left us a bit jaded . but for the interest cause I can probably over look miner floors but wont be wearing it thou so if anyone can't get one it's theirs ...


I think that's true with any of these watches. If you have either an original or a better copy than the EM one, then the EM one is always going to be second best.
But I've bought worse watches in the market than these £10 ones.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I can't remember which one of you guys posted this eBay Vostok sale recently, but I thought it was a good price so I snapped it up  It arrived today and I'm very pleased with it! The seller said it was a generalskie
> 
> View attachment 1443608
> 
> ...


 did you get it for the £14.99 plus post then if you did you got a sweat deal so jel lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my Putin its ok for price so not complaining 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

True. It's the first of the collection that looks like it should cost £9.99. It's heavier than it looks, but it's dial is great. I think dark card and green numbers are going to be an EM 'thing' Lol.

But despite what I say, I've worn the Putin for two days in a row, the Pizza's not even out of the box yet . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you get it for the £14.99 plus post then if you did you got a sweat deal so jel lol


Yes £14.99 was the buy it now price! it's almost in as good a condition as the new one I bought from russia a few weeks ago!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Oh no. Would you have bought it, even though you're selling the others?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Na any spare cash is going on one of the watches on my wish list

Chico


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Well, there's just more bad news from EM eh?
> 
> I looked at their FB page - and someone (a subscriber) had received their binder today but no watches. This is the second comment they posted:
> 
> ...


Not sure if anyone saw this - but quoting it as Stuart asked about subscribers.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think that's true with any of these watches. If you have either an original or a better copy than the EM one, then the EM one is always going to be second best.
> But I've bought worse watches in the market than these £10 ones.


 I agree it will probably work just as good as any of the other the inside look the same and they have included a rubber seal to so that was in their fav so cosmetic not great but rest ok .. if people like all the power to them I would not dream of saying anything to the contrary it just not for me which is a great shame as I was looking forward to it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yes £14.99 was the buy it now price! it's almost in as good a condition as the new one I bought from russia a few weeks ago!


 yeah I took a real liking to it my self lol I was watching it and I thought yeah some lucky bugger got himself a sweat deal ..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Not sure if anyone saw this - but quoting it as Stuart asked about subscribers.


Oh dear . . That doesn't sound fair . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think that's true with any of these watches. If you have either an original or a better copy than the EM one, then the EM one is always going to be second best.
> But I've bought worse watches in the market than these £10 ones.


We'll, that's true, but a real Vostok costs less than €40 shipped to Ireland which is why people seem to have a problem with the EM one. A real Stowa (the Luftwaffe Aviator) costs about €780, real Omegas and Rolexes will run you hundreds/thousands.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Oh dear . . That doesn't sound fair . .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 I think the problem may like be in the fact that by the look of it they have out source the sub part to maybe a different company to deal with and they have to order the stock like the shops are maybe . it looks like it two different company's as the shop are fine but they sell out fast ...


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

So, Still no reply from eaglemoss concerning the date window on the Issue 6 watch... Sent it at about midnight last night.


do you think they've put me on a black list or something?

"This guy sends us emails that if we answer it'll make us look bad"

"Just ignore him"


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Speak of the devil, CONFUSING EMAIL TIME EVERYONE!!!









....So i make a general inquiry.

And i get that...

wtf?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, there is a Jaragar Monaco just listed on Ebay at £150!!!!

Seriously, I feel like messing the seller and saying to him 'Don't do drugs'.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Speak of the devil, CONFUSING EMAIL TIME EVERYONE!!!
> 
> View attachment 1443664
> 
> ...


Do you think 'Lydia' is actually Robert? Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Mid-afternoon watch change time!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Do you think 'Lydia' is actually Robert? Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Do i sense some dodging about the subject,

I've written back, lets see what Lydia/Robert/Some dude answering all the emails in his boxers using fake names says.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, there is a Jaragar Monaco just listed on Ebay at £150!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I feel like messing the seller and saying to him 'Don't do drugs'.


 what this one I thought fake Jaragar Monaco Automatic Squar Dial gulf tribute Watch Limited Edition Blk Strap to me lol I will have to have another look.... 

looks more like the £25 quid one some one put up and I said go for it ...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Go for a game of golf and when I come back there is another 10 pages!!! 

Chico


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Go for a game of golf and when I come back there is another 10 pages!!!
> 
> Chico


Just how this thread rolls really.
Btw, your watch hasn't arrived yet, hoping for it tomorrow, just curious? Is this the Pre-production version with the rivets in the strap, or the one that came in the cardboard box?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1443666
> 
> 
> Mid-afternoon watch change time!
> ...


So in terms of authenticity, should we be opening up the pizza and removing the second hand? Originals didn't have them, at least not the full-face sweep hands


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, there is a Jaragar Monaco just listed on Ebay at £150!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I feel like messing the seller and saying to him 'Don't do drugs'.


The cheek of some folk. I've just payed £25 for one!!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Chrono555 if your reading this cheers lad the accurist arrived today. Thanks again your a star ;-)


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The cheek of some folk. I've just payed £25 for one!!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 it all so say's with back strap an they put up a pic with a silver bracelet lol .. I think I will buy 10 and sell them ah ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what this one I thought fake Jaragar Monaco Automatic Squar Dial gulf tribute Watch Limited Edition Blk Strap to me lol I will have to have another look....
> 
> looks more like the £25 quid one some one put up and I said go for it ...


Cheeky bu****r! cost £200 new lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> what this one I thought fake Jaragar Monaco Automatic Squar Dial gulf tribute Watch Limited Edition Blk Strap to me lol I will have to have another look....
> 
> looks more like the £25 quid one some one put up and I said go for it ...


There is no 'fake' Jargar, they are all, just cheap Chinese homage watches. £25 is about the normal price for one. The people listing them for £150 used and £200 new must be on cloud bloody cuckoo land.


----------



## chris79 (Mar 18, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Okay, to the subscribers. What do you think of the Italian Diver?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Got to say the italian diver is a really eye catcher. It was the one I was looking forward too after the first two and It certainly hasn't let me down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just curious, whoever has one on here, how much did you pay for it, £25?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Forget that, I just skipped your post where you said the price.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No mate it's just the standard one, if u want the pre-production one I've got it on eBay!!! Hopefully ur watch should get to you tomorrow
> 
> Chico


Ah alright then

... Disregard the PM in that case...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Was it any of you guys that just made an offer on that Citizen Titanium Air Diver?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Moooman said:


> Just how this thread rolls really.
> Btw, your watch hasn't arrived yet, hoping for it tomorrow, just curious? Is this the Pre-production version with the rivets in the strap, or the one that came in the cardboard box?


No mate it's just the standard one, if u want the pre-production one I've got it on eBay!!! Hopefully ur watch should get to you tomorrow

Chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> So in terms of authenticity, should we be opening up the pizza and removing the second hand? Originals didn't have them, at least not the full-face sweep hands


Lol. Stay away from my Pizza!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> So in terms of authenticity, should we be opening up the pizza and removing the second hand? Originals didn't have them, at least not the full-face sweep hands


There are too many differences on it to a PAM00372 for the removal of the second hand to make much of an improvement.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Chrono555 if your reading this cheers lad the accurist arrived today. Thanks again your a star ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


No probs Smeller. Glad u got it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> There is no 'fake' Jargar, they are all, just cheap Chinese homage watches. £25 is about the normal price for one. The people listing them for £150 used and £200 new must be on cloud bloody cuckoo land.


 so it is the one we look at last week then ? .


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so it is the one we look at last week then ? .


Yes, if it's a Jaragar and a square watch then it's the same one.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

They are just what we call a 'Mushroom' brand here because they just pop up overnight out of nowhere with tons and tons of models that are all homages of something else. They are very cheap watches, probably the cheapest automatics you can buy. Typical Chinese mushroom brands include -

Jaragar
Fineat
A.K Home
Bagelsport
Soki

These watches typically cost between £10 and £40, you shouldn't really be paying more for one than that.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, if it's a Jaragar and a square watch then it's the same one.


 they have almost double in price a couple of years back they were £15 quid to get ... at bid auctions...  think i like the black one better .. 

wish I could think of the watch I thought it was caked on.... it's not the tag one I was thinking of something different ..


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> The seller said it was a generalskie
> 
> View attachment 1443608


Yep, that's what the Russian on it says 
Nice watch sharky, one of the uncluttered dial designs I like
Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Gonna need another case soon. Already evicted 2 to the small 3 slot box


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yep, that's what the Russian on it says
> Nice watch sharky, one of the uncluttered dial designs I like
> Enjoy your new watch!


Have you any idea what it says on the case back?


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> SOKI cheap quartz watch (Infantry style)
> 
> So my MWC Infantry has been donated to my wife (she liked it) - SBS is with son (he liked it & short strap).
> Couldn't wait for Pizza or Archive so ordered this from ebay 24/04, delivered today 03/04 from Belgium - <£5 delivered as offer before ended (seller ID soki2010).
> Seems half decent quality, strap longer than MWC's & comfortable. I know it's not great but will do until Italian issue - not sure I'm going to like the Russian.


UPDATE:
Only slight issue is the date change only works if you adjust the time forward over 24hr period - assume this is due to cheap movement ?
Only a problem one first receipt and change of battery.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Gonna need another case soon. Already evicted 2 to the small 3 slot box


At least they are all the time very good


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Gonna need another case soon. Already evicted 2 to the small 3 slot box


Your Fanty looks a minute fast .............. I'll get my coat


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> UPDATE:
> Only slight issue is the date change only works if you adjust the time forward over 24hr period - assume this is due to cheap movement ?
> Only a problem one first receipt and change of battery.


 you mite fine it does pull the crown out firmly and then push half way back and wobble backward and forfoward and it mite.. I have one were It so close to reset to do it ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Your Fanty looks a minute fast .............. I'll get my coat


Well near enogh


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> they have almost double in price a couple of years back they were £15 quid to get ... at bid auctions...  think i like the black one better ..
> 
> wish I could think of the watch I thought it was caked on.... it's not the tag one I was thinking of something different ..


They are homages of the Gulf version Tag Heuer Monacos.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> They are homages of the Gulf version Tag Heuer Monacos.


 I was thinking more the Steve McQueen one ...

but the face is a bit more plain on that one ...

so yeah you are right


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

It finally got here!

Well worth the money and wait!

Amphibian next lol




























Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so why is it that the tag mon is liked and accepted when the other tags are better in design and quality yet they are look down on ?....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> There are too many differences on it to a PAM00372 for the removal of the second hand to make much of an improvement.


Surely the EM watch is based on a Paneria PAM 232 Radiomir, in which case its very close


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Surely the EM watch is based on a Paneria PAM 232 Radiomir, in which case its very close


My bad, you're right. Just the typeface lets it down. Shame they changed it from what was in the magazine.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Have you any idea what it says on the case back?


ВОДОНЕПРОНИЦАЕМЫЕ= water resistant.
More watch Russian here (days of the week, brand names, meaning of ЗАКАЗ etc)
http://www.netgrafik.ch/cyrillic.htm


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so why is it that the tag mon is liked and accepted when the other tags are better in design and quality yet they are look down on ?....


Not entirely sure, but Heuer seemed to be a well liked company before Tag got involved. Of all the Tags I've seen, the Monaco is the only watch I could see myself wearing. That's just personal preference though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Not entirely sure, but Heuer seemed to be a well liked company before Tag got involved. Of all the Tags I've seen, the Monaco is the only watch I could see myself wearing. That's just personal preference though.


 I had a tag pro 2000 that I worn constantly and work it dam hard until one day it went plink and disintegrate in to parts lol .. I loved that watch ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> ВОДОНЕПРОНИЦАЕМЫЕ= water resistant.
> More watch Russian here (days of the week, brand names, meaning of ЗАКАЗ etc)
> cyrillic


 that link was a great help cheer's oh d


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so why is it that the tag mon is liked and accepted when the other tags are better in design and quality yet they are look down on ?....


Why do you say that other Tags are better in quality and design than the Monaco? I've never heard any one say anything bad about the quality of the Monaco before. And as for design it's almost universally lauded as being one of the most iconic designs ever for a sports watch.

I don't think it's fair to say that people look down on Tag. I know that they are sometimes accused of selling their quartz watches (The F1 range) at a too high price in relation to what other brands do. And some people have questioned whether their mechanical watches should be a little lower priced considering they use 'off the shelf' components as opposed to having an in house movement such as the ones that Omega, Rolex, and Breitling have developed for themselves. And of course some people don't like the fact that they use celebrities and have glossy advertising to sell their watches, arguing that it keeps the prices high. And some people may say that they preferred what the classic company Heuer was doing before it was bought out by Tag and became a little more modernly fashionable.

Personally I love Tag Huer and the.watches they make, definitely in my top 5 favourite brands.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Okay, to the subscribers. What do you think of the Italian Diver?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Still waiting :-(

Got to say tho, while I'm waiting the Subby is getting loads of arm time on a NATO Help For Heroes strap. 
The Subby has really grown on me. When I first saw pictures of it I anticipated adding it to the collection without wearing it. Now I've seen it in the flesh, on a decent strap (that fits!) it has really grown on me.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nö worries, is!
I've found collecting Russian watches a real journey. Fascinating to find out about the language and some of their military and space history provoked by watches I've seen
Pic of the Strela now she's back from a service, just because








http://www.netgrafik.ch/russian_space_watches.htm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Had to put some watches somewhere Smeagal deserves his own watch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Might be controversial but I think the putin looks good, I like the size and design dare I say it, the pizza look awful?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why do you say that other Tags are better in quality and design than the Monaco? I've never heard any one say anything bad about the quality of the Monaco before. And as for design it's almost universally lauded as being one of the most iconic designs ever for a sports watch.
> 
> I don't think it's fair to say that people look down on Tag. I know that they are sometimes accused of selling their quartz watches (The F1 range) at a too high price in relation to what other brands do. And some people have questioned whether their mechanical watches should be a little lower priced considering they use 'off the shelf' components as opposed to having an in house movement such as the ones that Omega, Rolex, and Breitling have developed for themselves. And of course some people don't like the fact that they use celebrities and have glossy advertising to sell their watches, arguing that it keeps the prices high. And some people may say that they preferred what the classic company Heuer was doing before it was bought out by Tag and became a little more modernly fashionable.
> 
> Personally I love Tag Huer and the.watches they make, definitely in my top 5 favourite brands.


maybe i should have said as good a quality instead of better quality... and yes I do love the really old one compare to some of the new ones but at some point I will get another pro 2000 ...  so what is your top five .. and a lot watch company's are slipping in to the fashion watch business in look to a degree I for one like the classic looks of older watches and some time the price they come at to ...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> My bad, you're right. Just the typeface lets it down. Shame they changed it from what was in the magazine.


So is that a yes to removing the second hand?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still rubbish at taking pictures


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Got the Putin today.....happy days, I'm really enjoying the collection and the forum.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Might be controversial but I think the putin looks good, I like the size and design dare I say it, the pizza look awful?


 say it say it everyone has an opinion an everyone has the rite to voice that opinion and have a frank and honest conversation on it without being bullied or belittle for that opinion ....  so talk hard and talk free... someone said there are no stupid question just stupid a holes ..hehe well I mite have change it a bit lol ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> So is that a yes to removing the second hand?


 it Is easy to do so if you think you would like to have it that way why the hell not .. it would look nice to some people.. I with a bit ocd coming out hate a watch with out a second hand or second sub-dial but that's me do what you want and enjoy it ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> So is that a yes to removing the second hand?


Yes, if it's what you prefer. It would make it more authentic, yes.
At the end of the day, you don't need anyone's say-so. Make whatever changes _you _want.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> So is that a yes to removing the second hand?


Sometimes when you take out a second hand you could lose the other hands then you could not tell the time


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

My favourite Tags. How can anyone hate on a brand that produces these beauties?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sometimes when you take out a second hand you could lose the other hands then you could not tell the time


 if you are care full you can flick out the second hand without doing any damage if I have the money and manage to get one I might do it just to see what people think ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My favourite Tags. How can anyone hate on a brand that produces these beauties?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/thread-jjacking-1007528.html

That jacking thread shaggy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My favourite Tags. How can anyone hate on a brand that produces these beauties?


 I like these two a lot


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fox Covert said:


> Surely the EM watch is based on a Paneria PAM 232 Radiomir, in which case its very close


Nope, it's definitely based on the 1950 Luminor.

One of the features of Radiomirs is that they don't have lugs, they have the thin bar that goes across and holds the strap.

The Luminor 1950 was a significant development as it introduced solid lugs onto the case design.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> maybe i should have said as good a quality instead of better quality... and yes I do love the really old one compare to some of the new ones but at some point I will get another pro 2000 ...  so what is your top five .. and a lot watch company's are slipping in to the fashion watch business in look to a degree I for one like the classic looks of older watches and some time the price they come at to ...


My personal favourite 5 brands?

Breitling
Rolex
Sinn
Omega
Tag

And I'll give honourable mentions to IWC, Marathon, and Seiko ( for their professional dive watches only).


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Might be controversial but I think the putin looks good, I like the size and design dare I say it, the pizza look awful?


I don't think I would go as far as awful but I prefer the look of the Luminor over the radiomir style cases but it's still a nice looking watch

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My personal favourite 5 brands?
> 
> Breitling
> Rolex
> ...


 I like that order breitlings and tag love sinn i' just finding out about Rolex and omega I'm take or leave their is one of each that rock's me but I think they are over price ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My personal favourite 5 brands?
> 
> Breitling
> Rolex
> ...


Any thoughts on Choppard and Oris I like them as well as your five


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I don't think I would go as far as awful but I prefer the look of the Luminor over the radiomir style cases but it's still a nice looking watch
> 
> Chico


I just seen some of the wrist shots and thought no :-(

Might see it better when I have it in my hand,

I thought to myself, NO I have to get the putin to keep my newsie sub but I'll deffo get it now, The vostok is awesome, I love these russian beauties now, and the MWC homage too.

Yet another avenue into poverty lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-se/090se

How am I going to get one of these SE amphibians???


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Yet another avenue into poverty lol


I may be poor at the end of all this, but all those watches up me arm will make me an attractive walking timepiece.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I just seen some of the wrist shots and thought no :-(
> 
> Might see it better when I have it in my hand,
> 
> ...


 i'm hoping that with the pizza left me a bit flat so I'm hoping it one of them hidden ones that I don't think much of and they surprise me ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

haha! look at this

Amphibia 200M Vostok Automatic Mechanical Watch NEW Custom Watch 18C | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The more I look at the putin the more I am warming to it Even the bezel does not bother me, am I still sick


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Any thoughts on Choppard and Oris I like them as well as your five


Chopard I've never really looked at too much myself but I know that they are beautiful watches.

And Oris I suppose in a lot of ways are similar to Tag, they have quite a bit of overlap in their models both with the sporty racing inspired quartz watches and the Oris Pro Divers and the Tag Aquaracers. I think that Oris as well are a bit more sensibly priced for a Swiss brand (especially used).

By the way you know that with brands like Chopard and Patek, Jaeger Le Coultre, Breguet etc you can go onto their website and request a free catalogue which is basically a lovely hard back coffee table book filled with gorgeous pictures? They are very collectable and will satisfy your luxury watch craving for free. It's actually very addictive collecting these!

There is a while thread about it here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/jlc-catalog-stunning-book-717519.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

oh my now finger hovering over trigger again, this is a cracker!

Russian Watch Vostok Amfibia Automatic 200 M Waterproof Natostrap 710335 UK | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The more I look at the putin the more I am warming to it Even the bezel does not bother me, am I still sick


 I think i got what you got I got a rite saw throat and my nose is all bock up an I got rite banging headache grrr..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> oh my now finger hovering over trigger again, this is a cracker!
> 
> Russian Watch Vostok Amfibia Automatic 200 M Waterproof Natostrap 710335 UK | eBay


 woa slow down lol .. I thought you was only having 2 a month hehe... but yeah not to shabby ....


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Amphibia SEs are made for Meranom, here http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-se
If the one you like isn't in stock, you can get email notification (or keep checking the site, lol). I gave one away for my 2500 posts - a real nice looker








Pep, that looks cool too. Consider though:
- Vostok bracelets are generally considered to be hair-pullers
- you may be able to do one cheaper yourself, based on that blue dial in ministry case. Get the strap version (probably replace the strap), buy a bezel from zenitar on eBay to complete the look
Look forward to pics of whatever you decide


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Chopard I've never really looked at too much myself but I know that they are beautiful watches.
> 
> And Oris I suppose in a lot of ways are similar to Tag, they have quite a bit of overlap in their models both with the sporty racing inspired quartz watches and the Oris Pro Divers and the Tag Aquaracers. I think that Oris as well are a bit more sensibly priced for a Swiss brand (especially used).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that i have couple of books I will need to look them out one of them is a Tag brochure


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think i got what you got I got a rite saw throat and my nose is all bock up an I got rite banging headache grrr..


Thats new a virius over the net


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Woah! I've just found a Web store (from the Heads Up, Bargain Finder thread) selling 1st gen Monsters for £89. Even with shipping and possible custom charge it's still a, massive bargain.

http://www.sports-watch-store.com/skx781k1/


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Woah! I've just found a Web store (from the Heads Up, Bargain Finder thread) selling 1st gen Monsters for £89. Even with shipping and possible custom charge it's still a, massive bargain.
> 
> http://www.sports-watch-store.com/skx781k1/


Buyer beware. Something doesn't feel right with that website I would not trust my card details with them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Woah! I've just found a Web store (from the Heads Up, Bargain Finder thread) selling 1st gen Monsters for £89. Even with shipping and possible custom charge it's still a, massive bargain.
> 
> Seiko Automatic Orange Monster 200m Mens Diver Watch SKX781K1


That is cheap. wonder what shipping costs are like?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Buyer beware. Something doesn't feel right with that website I would not trust my card details with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can check out with PayPal


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Anybody find putting a nato on the putin a bit tight under the pins?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone used the site? My gut tells me that when a deal sounds too good to be true...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Chopard I've never really looked at too much myself but I know that they are beautiful watches.
> 
> And Oris I suppose in a lot of ways are similar to Tag, they have quite a bit of overlap in their models both with the sporty racing inspired quartz watches and the Oris Pro Divers and the Tag Aquaracers. I think that Oris as well are a bit more sensibly priced for a Swiss brand (especially used).
> 
> ...


Just emailed for a few of them brochures

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Anyone used the site? My gut tells me that when a deal sounds too good to be true...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like a huge amount of work went into the site for it to be a scam? you never know tho, I did notice that none of the watches are out of stock but...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Anybody find putting a nato on the putin a bit tight under the pins?


Yep, I had to take the bottom pin off and put the strap through first!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just emailed for a few of them brochures
> 
> chico


 can you p.m there email addy please mate...

cheers mate ...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My £2.39 (delivered) NATO arrived today. I t also included 2 strap pins, which was a welcome surprise. It is of far better quality than I expected, significantly better than the stock MWC straps and I recommend it - from this seller NATO Mens Nylon Military Army Watches Gift Straps Wristwatch Band Buckle 20mm | eBay


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> can you p.m there email addy please mate...
> 
> cheers mate ...


Normally you have to fill out a form on their websites. I'll do you guys a list of the links to the best ones later on.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Normally you have to fill out a form on their websites. I'll do you guys a list of the links to the best ones later on.


Found one of my mags it is called synchronised just looking at the watches makes sad as I would have to get another job over and above the one I have,I think even that would be to much for me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

saw this and thought you guys mite be interested Panerai Style Watch Strap Constantine Brown 20mm 01CE20AB03


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what do people think about the fact that the mag came without the big cardboard backing ?  so I have the first three with the big backing card and the rest will be on the small backing card ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> what do people think about the fact that the mag came without the big cardboard backing ?  so I have the first three with the big backing card and the rest will be on the small backing card ....


Prefer the small card. It was getting a bit ridiculous coming home on the bus with half a bloody solid poster.....
My only gripe is they now put the card in the middle of the magazine. Would've been easier behind the magazine.
Or better still, do away with the card altogether. It doesn't have to be rigid - I'm not going to be rowing a boat with it.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Prefer the small card. It was getting a bit ridiculous coming home on the bus with half a bloody solid poster.....


 It is great as despite being out, the package fitted through my letter box and I didn't have to travel to the sorting office. I have to go tomorrow as one of my eBay watches was delivered while at work today. Grr.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Prefer the small card. It was getting a bit ridiculous coming home on the bus with half a bloody solid poster.....
> My only gripe is they now put the card in the middle of the magazine. Would've been easier behind the magazine.


 don't you think it will messy the collection thou I was trying to keep them on the card board so now it's going to look funny...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> don't you think it will messy the collection thou I as trying to keep them on the card board so now it's going to look funny...


I don't think so. Like Mike said, it was too large before. I think it was a mess with that large board anyway.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what do people think about the fact that the mag came without the big cardboard backing ?  so I have the first three with the big backing card and the rest will be on the small backing card ....


it's ok with me as I open the packages to wear/display/read what's in there, also it fits thru the letterbox


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yes it is easier and if honest is better but it must be a little bit of ocd that now they wont match and i'm bit annoyed lol ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> yes it is easier and if honest is better but it must be a little bit of ocd that now they wont match and i'm bit annoyed lol ...


If I come round and make the rest of your collection all higgledy-piggledy, you'll be so busy sorting out the mess you won't notice the difference in the board sizes...... lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> If I come round and make the rest of your collection all higgledy-piggledy, you'll be so busy sorting out the mess you won't notice the difference in the board sizes...... lol


 silly bugger . but I like it...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just as long as I get mag and watches I am happy


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My £2.39 (delivered) NATO arrived today. I t also included 2 strap pins, which was a welcome surprise. It is of far better quality than I expected, significantly better than the stock MWC straps and I recommend it - from this seller NATO Mens Nylon Military Army Watches Gift Straps Wristwatch Band Buckle 20mm | eBay


I ordered my green NATO strap from nicepartner... How long did yours take to arrive?

I ask because mine took almost an entire month to. Another thing I ordered from a different store but in the same region came within a week, lol.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Letchy said:


> I ordered my green NATO strap from nicepartner... How long did yours take to arrive?
> 
> I ask because mine took almost an entire month to. Another thing I ordered from a different store but in the same region came within a week, lol.


I ordered on 24th March

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Letchy said:


> I ordered my green NATO strap from nicepartner... How long did yours take to arrive?
> 
> I ask because mine took almost an entire month to. Another thing I ordered from a different store but in the same region came within a week, lol.


If it was ordard in the uk at a seaport it could have come from overseas


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

WW2 WALTHAM WRISTWATCH- 1940'S what do you guys/girls think of this ..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> WW2 WALTHAM WRISTWATCH- 1940'S what do you guys/girls think of this ..


Needs a heckuva cleanup. Only concern would be can you get that glass? It's a cheap punt if you can get it working and looking good.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> WW2 WALTHAM WRISTWATCH- 1940'S what do you guys/girls think of this ..


Avoid it. Why would you want it? It's not working. Who knows if you could even get parts for it to restore it or how much it would cost to fix it if you could find someone to do the work.

It might even end up costing you two or three times the purchase price to get it working. Is it worth it?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Although it's only about £6 with 2 hrs to go, shipping it here's about £20. All in £26 for a watch like Shaggy said, I'd pass. If it was in the UK for £6 then it's a different matter.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Avoid it. Why would you want it? It's not working. Who knows if you could even get parts for it to restore it or how much it would cost to fix it if you could find someone to do the work.
> 
> It might even end up costing you two or three times the purchase price to get it working. Is it worth it?


 I had seen something similar that cost a lot more so was wondering if restoring was a better/cheaper option .. plus I bet that watch has a story to tell ...









_1940's Waltham Ww2_ Us Military White Dial Sub Second Man's*£239.99* used from eBay - timewatches4u


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> plus I bet that watch has a story to tell ...


... mostly "ouch."


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Avoid it. Why would you want it? It's not working. Who knows if you could even get parts for it to restore it or how much it would cost to fix it if you could find someone to do the work.
> 
> It might even end up costing you two or three times the purchase price to get it working. Is it worth it?


 for saving a piece of history I would say yes instead of some generic watch that has no history story or feel to it yes a hundred per cent yes...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> for saving a piece of history


Have you read this?
Waltham Watch Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They made millions of watches. And all stock sold to Hallmark watches in 1958 when they went bust (again) so parts could be tricky.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Have you read this?
> Waltham Watch Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They made millions of watches. And all stock sold to Hallmark watches in 1958 when they went bust (again) so parts could be tricky.


 yes but how many would say look at the state of it and thro it away I think it's a shame that people don't seem bother that they are being replace with mass produce watches that to some degree all look alike which ever company made them .. and will they last as these watches have..?...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> yes but how many would say look at the sate of it and thro it away I think it's a shame that people don't seem bother that they are being replace with mass produce watches that to some degree all look alike which ever company made them .. and will they last as these watches have..?...


I hear your pain, but the fact is it's an American watch and you're not going to find anywhere over here with the spares for it.  I just ebayed and there were only 32 mens watches, only 1 that looks like this is the one you already linked to. So already there's a lack of any decrepit ones for spares. If anything, the one you're thinking of would BE the donor watch for a better one.

As said before, it's probably going to be a professional repair and probably not financially viable in my opinion.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Have you read this?
> Waltham Watch Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They made millions of watches. And all stock sold to Hallmark watches in 1958 when they went bust (again) so parts could be tricky.


 Rolex for example made 1 million watches each year... so 40 million in a sixty years for Waltham is not that many and how many of then are still around ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so once restore is it not a thing of beauty look ....


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Bad news guys



"Dear Mr. Williams,

Thanks for your interest in the collection. As far as we are aware, the picture of the issue 6 watch on the website and the reverse of issue 5 is correct - i.e. it has a black strap, black face and no date window.

I hope this satisfies your curiosity.


Kind regards

Alex"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> so once restore is it not a thing of beauty look ....


Yes it does. But that's courtesy of someone with deep pockets and an abundance of spares. The latter is in almost zero supply over here.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Bad news guys
> 
> "Dear Mr. Williams,
> 
> ...


 well when I saw the latest version it was bound to be sadly..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I wondered if the Putin and Pizza had any lume on them at all apart from the hands so I set them up over a lamp for 10 mins..........









Well I was surprised! it didn't last very long tho


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I wondered if the Putin and Pizza had any lume on them at all apart from the hands so I set them up over a lamp for 10 mins..........
> 
> Well I was surprised! it didn't last very long tho


 lol I was going to give the putin a chance so I have been wearing it and for the sizes is quiet comfortable and was going to see what the lume is like at night I was shock with the fanty the other nite could see all the numbers and hands really clearly


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol I was going to give the putin a chance so I have been wearing it and for the sizes is quiet comfortable and was going to see what the lume is like at night I was shock with the fanty the other nite could see all the numbers and hands really clearly


And that's the irony. The Fanty's the cheapest of the watches, but the best quality to me (apart from the strap) and the most value for money. I think only that and the Lufty have not had a list of disappointments.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> And that's the irony. The Fanty's the cheapest of the watches, but the best quality to me (apart from the strap) and the most value for money. I think only that and the Lufty have not had a list of disappointments.


 if my camera work in the dark I would show you i have just tried it and yes I can ready every thing clear on the fanty .. i do believe it need daylight to charge up if it's in a box and I take it out it yeah - nah what ever but stored correctly and wow ..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> And that's the irony. The Fanty's the cheapest of the watches, but the best quality to me (apart from the strap) and the most value for money. I think only that and the Lufty have not had a list of disappointments.


Hmmm, let's think about this for a minute. The Fanty is the best quality watch so far. And they put it out as the first issue. For a really low cut price. It's almost as if they wanted you to see it cheap, buy it and get all hooked in and subscribed before you realised that the quality of the later ones was lower....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> if my camera work in the dark I would show you i have just tried it and yes I can ready every thing clear on the fanty .. i do believe it need daylight to charge up if it's in a box and I take it out it yeah - nah what ever but stored correctly and wow ..


The best way to fully charge watch lume up *instantly* is a halogen bulb. Usually you can find one in the kitchen somewhere either the ceiling light fittings or a cooker hood. Many Ikea desk lamps use them as well. Just hold the watch under it for two or three seconds and it will be fully charged.

Sunlight is also the other best thing for charging up lume fast and normal light bulbs (incandescent or energy saving) are the worst for it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hmmm, let's think about this for a minute. The Fanty is the best quality watch so far. And they put it out as the first issue. For a really low cut price. It's almost as if they wanted you to see it cheap, buy it and get all hooked in and subscribed before you realised that the quality of the later ones was lower....


I don't think that is the exact rite the fanty is the most plain and basic one so that has factors in it plus cost style and the first of a collection all factor in I think it's to early to jump to any conclusions without having a decent amount of watches as a comparison to check that .


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hmmm, let's think about this for a minute. The Fanty is the best quality watch so far. And they put it out as the first issue. For a really low cut price. It's almost as if they wanted you to see it cheap, buy it and get all hooked in and subscribed before you realised that the quality of the later ones was lower....


I'm still wrestling with the issue of subscribing. For the record, I subscribed early on and, despite a major delay in receiving my first issues (2 and 3), I have now got issues 4 and 5 too, along with the binder. I'm enjoying the mag/watch combo and still think that for £10 it's worth it. But.... I am rarely going to actually wear any of them due to my pretty large (50+) collection of other watches, most of which are a million miles away from these in terms of quality, attractiveness, provenance and credibility.

But.... they're a bit of fun aren't they  I'll will stick with the subscription for now. I want the subscriber chronograph at least...!

I still can't quite bring myself to wear the Russian tank watch outside though, I just think it's too cheap looking. Besides, it's not a look that's ever done it for me. The US infantry and the SBS watch are great though and have been out with me several times, and the Luftwaffe watch is nice and might see the outside world at some point. I'm not fussed on the Panerai homage as I have several Getats (different league altogether). I'm looking forward to seeing what the issues beyond the 20-odd issues that we've seen so far will include...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> I'm still wrestling with the issue of subscribing. For the record, I subscribed early on and, despite a major delay in receiving my first issues (2 and 3), I have now got issues 4 and 5 too, along with the binder. I'm enjoying the mag/watch combo and still think that for £10 it's worth it. But.... I am rarely going to actually wear any of them due to my pretty large (50+) collection of other watches, most of which are a million miles away from these in terms of quality, attractiveness, provenance and credibility.
> 
> But.... they're a bit of fun aren't they  I'll will stick with the subscription for now. I want the subscriber chronograph at least...!
> 
> I still can't quite bring myself to wear the Russian tank watch outside though, I just think it's too cheap looking. Besides, it's not a look that's ever done it for me. The US infantry and the SBS watch are great though and have been out with me several times, and the Luftwaffe watch is nice and might see the outside world at some point. I'm not fussed on the Panerai homage as I have several Getats (different league altogether). I'm looking forward to seeing what the issues beyond the 20-odd issues that we've seen so far will include...


I am collecting them just to stick in cases and to look pretty, I love the look of them and I agree, it is a bit of fun. And if I find a few I like the style of, I can try them on my wrist and maybe buy the real thing. I subscribed, I want the full collection!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I don't think that is the exact rite the fanty is the most plain and basic one so that has factors in it plus cost style and the first of a collection all factor in I think it's to early to jump to any conclusions without having a decent amount of watches as a comparison to check that .


plus out of the four as I said three are a hit so one being a miss is not bad at all so ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

List of disappointments so far?

Fanty - strap
Lufty
SBS - strap, non-rotating bezel, poor/no lume
Putin - non-rotating bezel, poor lume
Pizza - wrong font, poor lume


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Bad news guys
> 
> "Dear Mr. Williams,
> 
> ...


Then why show pictures of one with a date window ? The cheating bar stewards :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Then why show pictures of one with a date window ? The cheating bar stewards :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I sent them another email saying "Ok explain this"


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I bet they don't answer that one Moooman. If they do let us know lad.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Would you expect anything less?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> I sent them another email saying "Ok explain this"
> 
> View attachment 1444221


I bet they don't answer that one Moooman. If they do let us know lad.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Bad news!
Subby is dead.

Check out pics










Yep, some serious rust around the movement on the back of the face.
Movement is toast.










The crown.
Rusty as a rusty thing snapped as I picked it up.










Inside the case. Gunge.

Front of face. Gunge










So.
In conclusion, the watch had survived some thumps bangs and wallops.
It can't take prolonged water exposure.

So wear these things, but they certainly aren't for swimming in.
I don't know what done for it, but it survived exactly one week after its initial ocean swim.

Yes these things survived a dunk test, they might have survived a pressure test, but in the cold hard light of day....
Don't wear em for any kind of water exposure.
Do yourself a favour and buy a Casio for swimming in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Bad news!
> Subby is dead.
> 
> Check out pics
> ...


R.I.P. Kevs subby :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Thought I would share this site as I found it interesting .....

The complete history of Panerai - ...Welcome to PaneraiMagazine.com Home of Jake's Panerai World...: The Complete History Of Panerai

-------------------

My opinion on the watches -

Firstly I think Eaglemoss ( or their ad guys ) made a rod for their own backs by sending out the "old " versions where they were in tins , had the metal "gromets" on the straps , and the different font on the pizza .As people after watching the vids etc expected the ones that were released to be the same .It may be that EM had "copyright" issues in reference to the font on the pizza and that is why they changed it .Also the problem that was discovered with the gromet falling out on the sub might be why they ditched using them on the straps .

As others have said I agree that this collection was probably aimed at a much younger market i.e the pre-teen / early teen boys hence the size of the straps . I also think that EM was totally taken by surprise when the watches became as popular as they have and are trying their best to meet the demand .

In reference to the perceived drop in quality , to be honest , and this is just my opinion the first 3 watches have been of very surprising quality especially when you keep in mind the price , to me however the Putin always looked like a "toy" and thats one of the reasons I decided not to buy one ( even though I went looking this morning I am actually glad I didnt find a shop that had put them on display ).

You have to take these watches for exactly what they are ..cheap and cheerful "fun" watches that are a conversation piece .The fact that some of them have been very wearable is a positive in my opinion .

I will say that out of 80 watches there are bound to be a few "stinkers".....lets not let the 1 "bad" watch ( the putin ) so far ruin things .

edit after reading that Kevs subby is dead .....to be honest I think it did REALLY well to survive all Kev threw at it !


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to make things clear, although I killed the Subby, I still love these watches, and am so looking forward to getting my puttin when I get home!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Bad news guys
> 
> "Dear Mr. Williams,
> 
> ...


Darn it. And who is Alex? Lol.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think it was always going to be a big ask, to have a 3p strap and then expect a date window 

I'm stil going to go get my putin tomorrow


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think it was always going to be a big ask, to have a 3p strap and then expect a date window
> 
> I'm stil going to go get my putin tomorrow


I know they are cheap watches but if you hunt ebay like most of us have you can pick up cheaper watches with more functions like chrono's, 6 fully working hands, automatics, hand winds, etc etc...... so I don't see why they can't put a date window in if it should be there :-/


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I








Italian Diver today.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> List of disappointments so far?
> 
> Fanty - strap
> Lufty
> ...


As for pizza the wrong font was down to them changing the design after print pics of the other design if they had not posted pics I think this would have been a non issue..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Well said dall and if I'm honest the putin has growed on me a bit it's comfortable to wear and is dam shiny lol and as I did not do anything to charge the lume I could see the hands clearly at two this morning so it will never be the fav but it has a place in collection of mine but I'm going to stick back in the box so my offer still stands that if anyone can't get one they can have this one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've fitted the pizza with the Archive strap just so I can wear it! Is it just me that thinks this is getting a bit silly now lol.










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've fitted the pizza with the Archive strap just so I can wear it! Is it just me that thinks this is getting a bit silly now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the strap as short as the Subby ?

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So how do you like my new forum signature ?? LOL

edit ....grrrr its supposed to be animated !!! ah well back to the drawing board


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

very nice VOSTOK 200m RUSSIAN WATCH SELF-WINDING AMFIBIA BLACK KGB LEATHER STRAP

.. RUSSIAN VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Is the strap as short as the Subby ?


I'd say the Pizza strap to the last hole is about 3mm longer than the Subby strap


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So who likes this then ?



edit - first person to send me a pm gets a link to where I have seen it for sale


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

nice that but I don't shop on-line at the mo I just window shop am looking in to on-line shopping but I think with all these great watches I would be so skint all the time ..


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'd say the Pizza strap to the last hole is about 3mm longer than the Subby strap


Ok. The Fanty strap fits me, but the Subby doesn't. Do you think I'll struggle with the Pizza too?

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nice that but I don't shop on-line at the mo I just window shop am looking in to on-line shopping but I think with all these great watches I would be so skint all the time ..


I understand where you are coming from RE the whole online shopping ....the best advice I can give you is to create a paypal account . It links to whichever bank account / credit card etc you want it to , paypal then act like a "buffer" .You simply pay foir an item using paypal and paypal then take the money from your bank account/credit card . If you have any problems with the item you purchase you simply contact paypal and they deal with everything on your behalf ....I have had issues when buying things in the past and paypal have always sorted it VERY quickly .

( sorry if you already knew how it worked ..I tend to write from the perspective that not everyone does )

In reference to the watch I would post a link here but as we all know the walls have ears ...or should that be eyes ! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I understand where you are coming from RE the whole online shopping ....the best advice I can give you is to create a paypal account . It links to whichever bank account / credit card etc you want it to , paypal then act like a "buffer" .You simply pay foir an item using paypal and paypal then take the money from your bank account/credit card . If you have any problems with the item you purchase you simply contact paypal and they deal with everything on your behalf ....I have had issues when buying things in the past and paypal have always sorted it VERY quickly .
> 
> ( sorry if you already knew how it worked ..I tend to write from the perspective that not everyone does )
> 
> In reference to the watch I would post a link here but as we all know the walls have ears ...or should that be eyes ! lol


 I was looking in to the prepay credit cards some one on here was talking about them..there are a couple I'm interested in but I don't rush into anything it's my nature lol prepare for the worst but hope for the best lol ... 

then you are never disappointed


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was looking in to the prepay credit cards some one on here was talking about them..there are a couple I'm interested in but I don't rush into anything it's my nature lol prepare for the worst but hope for the best lol ...
> 
> then you are never disappointed


I'd go with what Dalliance said ITMY, and open a PayPal account safe as houses and you can never spend anymore than you have in the bank?

Is the way of the world now, I never had a credit card in my life, was too fearful of the 'impulse' buy, usually with money ye wouldn't have and then have to pay a ****load of interest on it.

PayPal linked to your bank account, through a debit card is the way to go I'd say, those top up cards charge a fee for every top up?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Ok. The Fanty strap fits me, but the Subby doesn't. Do you think I'll struggle with the Pizza too?
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I'd say you'll be Ok, the strap is about the same length as the fancy but the case is a good 10mm bigger










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'd go with what Dalliance said ITMY, and open a PayPal account safe as houses and you can never spend anymore than you have in the bank?
> 
> Is the way of the world now, I never had a credit card in my life, was too fearful of the 'impulse' buy, usually with money ye wouldn't have and then have to pay a ****load of interest on it.
> 
> PayPal linked to your bank account, through a debit card is the way to go I'd say, those top up cards charge a fee for every top up?


also you could just top up your paypal account with however much you want to spend then it would never have to tap into your bank account unless you need to


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'd go with what Dalliance said ITMY, and open a PayPal account safe as houses and you can never spend anymore than you have in the bank?
> 
> Is the way of the world now, I never had a credit card in my life, was too fearful of the 'impulse' buy, usually with money ye wouldn't have and then have to pay a ****load of interest on it.
> 
> PayPal linked to your bank account, through a debit card is the way to go I'd say, those top up cards charge a fee for every top up?


well as I have said before I had one as a kid and got in a rite messy with it and it took a long and painful time to sort so never again .. look at the state of this county because it's so easy to get a card and use it now that is it surprise the amount of people in trouble has gone thro the roof ... least with these pre-paid card you have to put the money on first and then yes their is a small charge but with normal card the are charge so they are not that much different but in my mind safer any problems you just bin the card and by a new one so less worry hassle and peace of mind is worth the small charge to top up i would have though and here is no chance of tempting your self in to finical rune ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Orient Automatic "Deep" EM75001M - Divers - www.orientuhren.de

And I thought there were no EU dealers of Orients!

This with 5.50 euro shippment seems ok?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it's weird but the putin strap length is decency .. love to know why they didn't think to check the length with the watch attached because that would make a big differences over all ..but still can't wait for the pizza but it's the rafs and para I want most....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Going back to the soki watch someone posted a pic of a while ago .... There's 2. S86 and X86, anyone know what the difference is?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's weird but the putin strap length is decency .. love to know why they didn't think to check the length with the watch attached because that would make a big differences over all ..but still can't wait for the pizza but it's the rafs and para I want most....


Likewise l also like the zero

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Orient Automatic "Deep" EM75001M - Divers - www.orientuhren.de
> 
> And I thought there were no EU dealers of Orients!
> 
> This with 5.50 euro shippment seems ok?


Whilst it's true that there are no Authorised Dealers (A.Ds) for Orient in the EU there are plenty of places that sell grey imports online. Amazon UK has a massive range of Orients.

If you go for that orange diver I'm sure you won't be disappointed, they make a fantastic watch for the money. I love my Ray and wouldn't hesitate to recommend Orient to anybody here.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

So imagine my excitement when I get home to find there's a grey package for me - like a kid on his birthday ......

Then imagine my disappointment when I find the package contains ....... A binder!

No watches, no magazines....just a binder :-(


"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Whilst it's true that there are no Authorised Dealers (A.Ds) for Orient in the EU there are plenty of places that sell grey imports online. Amazon UK has a massive range of Orients.
> 
> If you go for that orange diver I'm sure you won't be disappointed, they make a fantastic watch for the money. I love my Ray and wouldn't hesitate to recommend Orient to anybody here.


Yes it's s brand I've been watching for a long time, never getting round to getting one, I'll be waiting a wee while though. Budget hammered recently 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Well i took my Vostok to a watch repair place and I was told it would be at least €120 to fix it and he didn't even open the case too look at the movement....... looks like ill try to fix it myself

As for the putin I saw it for sale in Easons earlier only 1 copy so it must be selling fast, I like the look of it but I think it too big compared to a genuine Vostok and there really should be some writing on the face under the hands there's just too much blank space


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

By the way I don't know if anyone is after a dive watch right now but I've got a mint condition Invicta Pro Diver Chronograph listed on the sales forum, nice and very cheap. Either look it up on the sales forum or shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> So imagine my excitement when I get home to find there's a grey package for me - like a kid on his birthday ......
> 
> Then imagine my disappointment when I find the package contains ....... A binder!
> 
> ...


Gutted!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> Going back to the soki watch someone posted a pic of a while ago .... There's 2. S86 and X86, anyone know what the difference is?


I have the S86 which has crown protection but some images show it without. maybe that is the difference. and to make it worse ive just found a Soki L86
maybe it just a way to identify the year of manufacture


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Look what arrived in the mail from one Mr. Chicolabronse this morning. sitting casually next to my "Scratched up on a castle wall" subby 









Thanks Chico. You're awesome.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> By the way I don't know if anyone is after a dive watch right now but I've got a mint condition Invicta Pro Diver Chronograph listed on the sales forum, nice and very cheap. Either look it up on the sales forum or shoot me a PM if interested.


Shaggy, I'd be interested, but I don't know how to start a pm with I phone!
Gimme a pm and we'll talk turkey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'd say you'll be Ok, the strap is about the same length as the fancy but the case is a good 10mm bigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at your pic it looks the the overall length of the Fanty & the Pizza with original straps is about the same. Hopefully when it arrives I'll be able to wear it straight away. Thanks.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> talk turkey!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This soon before christmas!!!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This soon before christmas!!!!


silly bugger lol ... but I like it


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

PM sent to you Kevin.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My wife got her bags and earings bracelette I have not got my Gshock something afoot here I knew I should not have let her order it for me she has been watching the Di channel on sky should I worry


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> By the way I don't know if anyone is after a dive watch right now but I've got a mint condition Invicta Pro Diver Chronograph listed on the sales forum, nice and very cheap. Either look it up on the sales forum or shoot me a PM if interested.


Very nice! if only I hadn't just bought a citizen diver


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Mmmm I'm trying to read the reviews way back on the first page and they don't load anything?? I'm using the tapatalk app on iPhone if that makes any difference


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> Mmmm I'm trying to read the reviews way back on the first page and they don't load anything?? I'm using the tapatalk app on iPhone if that makes any difference


Just tried with Firefox on pc - miracle Firefox loads anything - so it must be your end.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My wife got her bags and earings bracelette I have not got my Gshock something afoot here I knew I should not have let her order it for me she has been watching the Di channel on sky should I worry


 how you feeling now mate I feel like sh#t ...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Well i took my Vostok to a watch repair place and I was told it would be at least €120 to fix it and he didn't even open the case too look at the movement....... looks like ill try to fix it myself


Blanchy, what's up with your Vostok?
Watchmakers often give stupidly high quotes to get rid of you, particularly if they can't be arsed to work on less familiar types.
My guy charges £40 for a service, and then a few quid for any parts needed. He's done my Russians, also Chinese and French watches for me. Unflappable, makes no drama of getting parts eg a new mainspring for my Smiths jewelled, and a real gent to deal with
Highly recommended, he's Steve Burridge at Ryte Time:
http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/
And yes, I post my watches to him too


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how you feeling now mate I feel like sh#t ...


Nearly better will be back to work on monday cheers


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Nearly better will be back to work on monday cheers


 just happen to notice the comment count lol better not take your eye of the ball again lol 62 and counting do u think you think will get the 5000 slot ...  and glad you are feeling better : )


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just happen to notice the comment count lol better not take your eye of the ball again lol 62 and counting do u think you think will get the 5000 slot ...  and glad you are feeling better : )


He who dares wins


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you guys realise that we are about to hit 1000 posts in around 1 week!
Still not sticky though despite messages to the management!

Bit of a snotty nose there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> He who dares wins


 on that note do you think they will do an sas one or is the para ... it do you think...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> PM sent to you Kevin.


And replied

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> on that note do you think they will do an sas one or is the para ... it do you think...


seems to be just the para one at the moment sas would have worn a very reliable watch so it would have been one of the top brands


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Blanchy, what's up with your Vostok?
> Watchmakers often give stupidly high quotes to get rid of you, particularly if they can't be arsed to work on less familiar types.
> My guy charges £40 for a service, and then a few quid for any parts needed. He's done my Russians, also Chinese and French watches for me. Unflappable, makes no drama of getting parts eg a new mainspring for my Smiths jewelled, and a real gent to deal with
> Highly recommended, he's Steve Burridge at Ryte Time:
> ...


Hey thanks for your reply. I think the mainspring is broken as when i wind the crown and let go i can hear something unravel. I might see if I can find a guide on replacing it myself. Also the bezel wire is broken but that should be an easy fix.

He told me it was €120 minimum for a service on a mechanical watch then extra for parts and repair if they could get the parts.

Thanks for the link if i cant fix it myself i may send it off to them. Or I might just swap in a working movement.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Well ok, this is promising... but... wait... issue 6 in 2-3 weeks...what?

"Dear Jackson Williams,

Thanks for your email.

You should've received issue 1 by now so I have ordered you another one free of charge. This should be with you in 14 days. Issue 6 will be available on the shop in about 2/3 weeks time. There is no exact date.

Hope this helps.



Kind regards

Lydia"


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Swapping a working movement is probably the cheapest way to do it - find the same model with a rough exterior as a donor watch. Good luck!
(I made a franken Zwezda out of a working movement with scuffed case and face, and a non-working good looker. A watch guy on the market charged me less than a fiver to swap the movements and hands)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> Well ok, this is promising... but... wait... issue 6 in 2-3 weeks...what?
> 
> "Dear Jackson Williams,
> 
> ...


Dear oh dear. Play "Pin the tail on the donkey" with a calendar instead to get a more reliable date for the next issue.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Well ok, this is promising... but... wait... issue 6 in 2-3 weeks...what?
> 
> "Dear Jackson Williams,
> 
> ...


Where is 5-----1and a half weeks


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Swapping a working movement is probably the cheapest way to do it - find the same model with a rough exterior as a donor watch. Good luck!
> (I made a franken Zwezda out of a working movement with scuffed case and face, and a non-working good looker. A watch guy on the market charged me less than a fiver to swap the movements and hands)


Yeh it looks like it will be the cheapest way but I will try to fix it first as it is a zakaz I would rather keep it as original as possible.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Swapping a working movement is probably the cheapest way to do it - find the same model with a rough exterior as a donor watch. Good luck!
> (I made a franken Zwezda out of a working movement with scuffed case and face, and a non-working good looker. A watch guy on the market charged me less than a fiver to swap the movements and hands)


 now that's a looker ant it... love the square sub-dial hmmm yes indeed


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Well ok, this is promising... but... wait... issue 6 in 2-3 weeks...what?
> 
> "Dear Jackson Williams,
> 
> ...


surely that should be issue 5 in 2 weeks? seems like the left hand doesn't know what the right is doing lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> surely that should be issue 5 in 2 weeks? seems like the left hand doesn't know what the right is doing lol


as I said I think their is another company dealing with the subs and delivers of them as they seem total In the dark on e.m movement and time scale for release said magazine ..


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

If your query was about the french one then it would be issue 6, in 3-4 weeks
Think Im losing track of who is emailing them about what


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

danmh said:


> Mmmm I'm trying to read the reviews way back on the first page and they don't load anything?? I'm using the tapatalk app on iPhone if that makes any difference


Probably the default setting for entries per page is different on tapatalk than Explorer windows on PC - someone else mentioned that who had changed default setting. Sorry.

Could ask Chico to update the first post with post numbers as well as the link for each review.
Or search for all Chico's posts .......... he's reviewed each one in detail.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> If your query was about the french one then it would be issue 6, in 3-4 weeks
> Think Im losing track of who is emailing them about what


Im the one giving them sh*t over emails.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi guys the postie woke me up today after my night shift but I instantly forgave him when he delivered my infantry sub, Jaragar Monaco homage and the tan leather strap that I'm gonna change on my Archive.

The infantry sub has an excellent quality NATO, a single directional bezel and excellent lume. It's only down side seems to be that the black paint on the bezel is easy to scratch off. But for £11.99 with a 12 month guarantee it's a great watch.
The Jarager is well worth the £24.99 I paid but the poor schmucks who have forked out £200 for one from that rip off merchant from eBay must feel like they have had their pants pulled down and their bottoms severely slapped ! 
I never noticed on the picture when I ordered it the orange tubes in the corners behind the face. Now I can see them, I see them all the time if you know what I mean. The bracelet is unfortunately a bit on the cheap side but I plan on swapping it out for a crocodile grain strap with deployment clasp that I have seen on the bay. The movement as you can see is awful looking and it should have been covered up IMHO as opposed to being shown off. A nice feature is that though it ticks they are small half size ticks which give the APPEARANCE of a sweeping second hand. Only the hands have lume and it is very poor but all in all I love it. Hopefully my postie will bring the watch repair kit that I ordered tomorrow so I can take a link from the bracelet and swap out the strap on my Archive.

Here are the pics with a lufty for size comparison. What do you think ?


















































































Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah, those orange tubes must mean it's based on the more modern/high tech Monaco 24 with it's suspended dial.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi guys the postie woke me up today after my night shift but I instantly forgave him when he delivered my infantry sub, Jaragar Monaco homage and the tan leather strap that I'm gonna change on my Archive.
> 
> The infantry sub has an excellent quality NATO, a single directional bezel and excellent lume. It's only down side seems to be that the black paint on the bezel is easy to scratch off. But for £11.99 with a 12 month guarantee it's a great watch.
> The Jarager is well worth the £24.99 I paid but the poor schmucks who have forked out £200 for one from that rip off merchant from eBay must feel like they have had their pants pulled down and their bottoms severely slapped !
> ...


When you look at the infantry sub and compare it with the mwc sub and a 2 quid difference, em need to up game! Nice watches and pics ws 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ah, those orange tubes must mean it's based on the more modern/high tech Monaco 24 with it's suspended dial.


Thanks for clearing that up ShaggyDog though the one in your picture looks MUCH Sexier !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi guys the postie woke me up today after my night shift but I instantly forgave him when he delivered my infantry sub, Jaragar Monaco homage and the tan leather strap that I'm gonna change on my Archive.
> 
> The infantry sub has an excellent quality NATO, a single directional bezel and excellent lume. It's only down side seems to be that the black paint on the bezel is easy to scratch off. But for £11.99 with a 12 month guarantee it's a great watch.
> The Jarager is well worth the £24.99 I paid but the poor schmucks who have forked out £200 for one from that rip off merchant from eBay must feel like they have had their pants pulled down and their bottoms severely slapped !
> ...


 yes that's the thing buying on line you cant always see what you buying all aspects of it but you was going to swap the strap anyway so no lose their yes the flywheel is quiet ugly but again that's not on show and the red x is to some one of the main feature of the watch and you could always test your tools out on it anyway when they come.. but when you swap the strap it will make It look less cheap and you can use it with out worrying about breaking it . no harm no fowl is that the rite sport term I think..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> When you look at the infantry sub and compare it with the mwc sub and a 2 quid difference, em need to up game! Nice watches and pics ws
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


For the price it puts em to shame


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> When you look at the infantry sub and compare it with the mwc sub and a 2 quid difference, em need to up game! Nice watches and pics ws
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Yeah your right there Pep. I bet Infantry aren't paying much more for theirs than EM are for theirs but the gap between the quality is vast. If you think about it EM are selling a 10 page mag with generic information about watches that you can get anywhere on the net along with a watch that probably costs them no more than say 80p. If you factor in the postage they are still making a good amount from them. I would rather pay £15 for the watch and mag every fortnight and get a much better quality watch. 
Even so I will still be carrying on with my subscription as those little cheap watches have snared me like a fish on a hook !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> When you look at the infantry sub and compare it with the mwc sub and a 2 quid difference, em need to up game! Nice watches and pics ws
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Yeah your right there Pep. I bet Infantry aren't paying much more for theirs than EM are for theirs but the gap between the quality is vast. If you think about it EM are selling a 10 page mag with generic information about watches that you can get anywhere on the net along with a watch that probably costs them no more than say 80p. If you factor in the postage they are still making a good amount from them. I would rather pay £15 for the watch and mag every fortnight and get a much better quality watch. 
Even so I will still be carrying on with my subscription as those little cheap watches have snared me like a fish on a hook !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah your right there Pep. I bet Infantry aren't paying much more for theirs than EM are for theirs but the gap between the quality is vast. If you think about it EM are selling a 10 page mag with generic information about watches that you can get anywhere on the net along with a watch that probably costs them no more than say 80p. If you factor in the postage they are still making a good amount from them. I would rather pay £15 for the watch and mag every fortnight and get a much better quality watch.
> Even so I will still be carrying on with my subscription as those little cheap watches have snared me like a fish on a hook !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Are you repeating yourself yes you are correct about quality


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Are you repeating yourself yes you are correct about quality


Don't know how it posted twice.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Don't know how it posted twice.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


We're the watched shipped from New York New York

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I bought a very similar sub to watchsmeller's infantry, it's called shark army found on the bay. less than a tenner and much better quality than EM's sub.









SHARK ARMY Mens Green Nylon Date Military Sport Bracelet Quartz Watch + Gift Box | eBay


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This was the point that I made before, these are essentially just the equivalent of Poundland watches. They are made to an extreme budget. As was said Eaglemoss is giving you a watch, and a magazine and the cost of postage (or the retailers cut) all for £10, and of course they are making a profit on it as well. 

Just because you are paying £10 for it at retail doesn't make it a £10 watch. You are paying £10 for the package of the magazine and watch and that's the difference there. These are some of the most cheaply produced watches you'll find and it looks like people are finding that generally it's reflected in the quality of them.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This was the point that I made before, these are essentially just the equivalent of Poundland watches. They are made to an extreme budget. As was said Eaglemoss is giving you a watch, and a magazine and the cost of postage (or the retailers cut) all for £10, and of course they are making a profit on it as well.
> 
> Just because you are paying £10 for it at retail doesn't make it a £10 watch. You are paying £10 for the package of the magazine and watch and that's the difference there. These are some of the most cheaply produced watches you'll find and it looks like people are finding that generally it's reflected in the quality of them.


Yeah your right but even so they seem to have some kind of catnip affect on me !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

But they have managed to produce some real nuggets, notably the Fanty and the Lufty.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> But they have managed to produce some real nuggets, notably the Fanty and the Lufty.


Yep. And I'm kind of hoping the zero is a corker !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> For the price it puts em to shame


You should try the Soki sub @ £8.99 delivered. Worlds apart from mwc. And way superior to my Infantry in:005 though that isn't a sub


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yep. And I'm kind of hoping the zero is a corker !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I hope it does not get a zero score


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> You should try the Soki sub @ £8.99 delivered. Worlds apart from mwc. And way superior to my Infantry in:005 though that isn't a sub


Have you got a SOKI fox ? Mind loading a picture of it ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> But they have managed to produce some real nuggets, notably the Fanty and the Lufty.


Which of course were the first two and were both sold at a discount. Purely coincidental of course, nope they definitely weren't trying to hook you in by giving you the best stuff cheaply at first...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Have you got a SOKI fox ? Mind loading a picture of it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

They may not always wear well, they do display well tho?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


>


Thanks for that Fox. I think I'm gonna have to get one of them, for that price you can't say no really.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They may not always wear well, they do display well tho?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 and at the end of the day it was a collectable anyway ... some people can't seem to get that... even if it been said many time ..it should be look at as a collectable not a watch.. it not fair to judge it to a watch that has to have a certain standard to be sold as that a watch that is it function as a time piece.. these are fun educationally part works and need to be view that way and some people need to understand ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well talk about a pregnant pause lol so that said soki for a cheap time piece are quite nice and I wonder if their are more hidden gems waiting to be discover thanks to the interest cause by mwc watches .. on that note what other watches are we hoping they mite cover I for one would love one based on a tissot or a first world war omega would be great....  or any make of a trench watch with shrapnel cover be amazing


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

It's arrived! Vostok Ministry automatic from Zenitar, and no import duties either. I forgot to ask for the English version of the manual, so if anyone can advise how to set the date I'd really appreciate it, thanks. No matter how I jiggle the (wobbly) crown I can't find a setting for it.

Before I can wear it I need the strap adjusted, and I need my very friendly and cheap local jewellers for that, no job too small and most things sorted for a fiver.

It's already running, so it won't get its next charge-up until it's on my wrist tomorrow.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I take it that everyone is trawling the net looking at other watches as I type at least this forum has helped to perk up interest in collecting good and sometimes decent watches


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I take it that everyone is trawling the net looking at other watches as I type at least this forum has helped to perk up interest in collecting good and sometimes decent watches


From today's posts it seems that the buys inspired by MWC are all coming in a rush!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1445231
> 
> 
> It's arrived! Vostok Ministry automatic from Zenitar, and no import duties either. I forgot to ask for the English version of the manual, so if anyone can advise how to set the date I'd really appreciate it, thanks. No matter how I jiggle the (wobbly) crown I can't find a setting for it.
> ...


If it's anything like my Vostok, the date can only be changed by turning the hands through past midnight! and keep going


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> If it's anything like my Vostok, the date can only be changed by turning the hands through past midnight! and keep going


 lol yes some time this is the only way but it is still dam nice tho.... I am really considering get a collection of these watches everyone I see I like and am starting to get really jel...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1445231
> 
> 
> It's arrived! Vostok Ministry automatic from Zenitar, and no import duties either. I forgot to ask for the English version of the manual, so if anyone can advise how to set the date I'd really appreciate it, thanks. No matter how I jiggle the (wobbly) crown I can't find a setting for it.
> ...


Hi, you wind the hands till the date changes at midnight then go back to 8pm and forward to 1am to go up through the dates

Mid

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi, you wind the hands till the date changes at midnight then go back to 8pm and forward to 1am to go up through the dates
> 
> Mid
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Thanks pep, that works a treat!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> If it's anything like my Vostok, the date can only be changed by turning the hands through past midnight! and keep going


Multi-directional bezel?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks pep, that works a treat!


No problem bud, be sure to wind on to pm so it changes at midnight tonight 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Multi-directional bezel?


With my last Vostok you could set the date but after midnight, and forever more, you could only have it half way between two dates....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Multi-directional bezel?


Yes, both of mine are multi directional


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Personally, I think the subby is the best of the bunch I'VE seen so far, but I haven't had my hands on a pizza yet. It looks the business, the bezel doesn't turn, but it looks as if it should, with a different metal finish. It looks great on a NATO. I am impressed with the real leather strap on the the lufty, and it fits my wrist (just), especially when you consider that the Archives come with pleather straps.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> With my last Vostok you could set the date but after midnight, and forever more, you could only have it half way between two dates....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you would either be early or late for a very important DATE


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I think this looks quite nice with this nato strap!










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

With the mechanical vostok you charge it by approx 30 winds!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1445231
> 
> 
> It's arrived! Vostok Ministry automatic from Zenitar, and no import duties either. I forgot to ask for the English version of the manual, so if anyone can advise how to set the date I'd really appreciate it, thanks. No matter how I jiggle the (wobbly) crown I can't find a setting for it.
> ...


I can already see what you mean by the strap being a hair puller! ouch, ouch!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

So who got #5000?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Ahh, not me!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> you would either be early or late for a very important DATE


 on a slightly different note I was going thro my watch repair box and I have some straps I order by mistake meant to order 24mm but I order 14 so if anyone wants them they can have them and a couple of subby type straps to and I will chuck them in the mail to you ... 

and smeagal


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am going to have to get a vostok I will do it not the wife spent to much checking speeeeeling


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am going to have to get a vostok I will do it not the wife


Mine's going swimming next weekend, hope it doesn't end up like kev's subby


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how did that happen it said my comment was 4999 and when I refreshed it was 5000 whoops sorry smeagal ......


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

ITMW got the #5000 without realising it. Lol. 

I wonder whether EM have shares in eBay . . . I mean, we're all trawling the site for the watches they have been 'inspired' by. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how did that happen it said my comment was 4999 and when I refreshed it was 5000 whoops sorry smeagal ......


I was to slow thats why I made the amendment


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I was to slow thats why I made the amendment


lol was like this when I saw it .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol was like this when I saw it .


Even smeagal is looking at me and wondering where i went wrong


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Even smeagal is looking at me and wondering where i went wrong


 o well looks like you will have to stay around now till 6000 mate ... and here are the straps I was on about If any on wants them....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so what number due you think we will be on when we get the pizza then ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what number due you think we will be on when we get the pizza then ...


5760 or there abouts


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 5760 or there abouts


 you did make 5000 after all take a look mate ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you did make 5000 after all take a look mate ..


That darn'd cat did I did'nt always happens


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Probably the default setting for entries per page is different on tapatalk than Explorer windows on PC - someone else mentioned that who had changed default setting. Sorry.
> 
> Could ask Chico to update the first post with post numbers as well as the link for each review.
> Or search for all Chico's posts .......... he's reviewed each one in detail.


Thanks for your reply jonmac73. I will search chicos posts and try to find them that way


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks for your reply jonmac73. I will search chicos posts and try to find them that way


 if i go to his first post and reply with comment would it bring it up here for you to check do you know danmh ... willing to try it for you mate...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Welcome to the Eaglemoss military watches collection magazine thread
> 
> links to reviews & tests (thanks to jonmac73)
> 
> ...


 let see if this works for you danmh ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> let see if this works for you danmh ....


It works for me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> let see if this works for you danmh ....


does not work on my nokia950

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got an Archy for £11.73. It sat on £5.51 all day right up to half an hour before, and I thought it was going to set a new low price at that rate.
Then someone took it up to £8.50. 
Long and the short of it, someone thought they were going home with it right up until the moment I snatched it off em.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if i go to his first post and reply with comment would it bring it up here for you to check do you know danmh ... willing to try it for you mate...


Thanks for trying but clicking on the re post by you, just takes me to chicos #1 post??? How strange


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just got an Archy for £11.73. It sat on £5.51 all day right up to half an hour before, and I thought it was going to set a new low price at that rate.
> Then someone took it up to £8.50.
> Long and the short of it, someone thought they were going home with it right up until the moment I snatched it off em.


What's a Archy

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Which one do you want to read dan. We can bring them forward one at atime i for you


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> What's a Archy


Uh, Archive.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks for trying but clicking on the re post by you, just takes me to chicos #1 post??? How strange


 If you click on each of the underline line you should be taken to that watch and pic and info ...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> Well i bought "issue 1 the us infantry watch" this morning, and what can i say,
> *
> I have edited my review as it seems my initial impressions were a bit harsh!!*
> 
> ...


Post 1 for Dan


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just got an Archy for £11.73. It sat on £5.51 all day right up to half an hour before, and I thought it was going to set a new low price at that rate.
> Then someone took it up to £8.50.
> Long and the short of it, someone thought they were going home with it right up until the moment I snatched it off em.


 how many you got now lol about 10 ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Uh, Archive.


got you afraid ive lost my slang over years sorry

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

no worry's danmh ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> how many you got now lol about 10 ...


lol this one will make three, but then I'm also gonna have a couple through Kev too, making five.
I scratched my first one changing the strap, thought I'd risk pushing spring bar in with a stanley blade - not a good move. (Now I use a credit card.)
The second one and this new one will be my wearers, and then the two via Kev will be backups in storage.

Can never have too many Archies.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Which one do you want to read dan. We can bring them forward one at atime i for you


Well to be honest I was going to read through all of them lol. Bringing them all forward one by one would take up too much room wouldn't it? Lol. Is it because they are too far back?



is that my watch said:


> If you click on each of the underline line you should be taken to that watch and pic and info ...


Yeah I click on the blue highlighted bit, it then comes us as "loading" and then after a few seconds takes me back to chicos #1 post


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> lol this one will make three, but then I'm also gonna have a couple through Kev too, making five.
> I scratched my first one changing the strap, thought I'd risk pushing spring bar in with a stanley blade - not a good move. (Now I use a credit card.)
> The second one and this new one will be my wearers, and then the two via Kev will be backups in storage.
> 
> Can never have too many Archies.


lol one for each day the week then...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well to be honest I was going to read through all of them lol. Bringing them all forward one by one would take up too much room wouldn't it? Lol. Is it because they are too far back?
> 
> Yeah I click on the blue highlighted bit, it then comes us as "loading" and then after a few seconds takes me back to chicos #1 post


 what is it you are looking for and we mite be able to help gotya it does it to me try the second one of each of them this is one Military watches collection magazine does this work...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Fox Covert, sorry if it takes up too much room :-S


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol one for each day the week then...


Ah, only enough for a _working week_. Swear words, them lol

Nah the aim is to have one polished and one black to wear (the polished one is a bit too blingy for some occasions). A polished one and a black one in storage.
And probably keep the scratched one for spares. I scratched the 7 o'clock lug and it's really niggling me.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what is it you are looking for and we mite be able to help gotya it does it to me try the second one of each of them this is one Military watches collection magazine does this work...


Nope, still the same. You think it's going to load and then just goes back again to the main post. I wonder if it's something in my settings?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Ah, only enough for a _working week_. Swear words, them lol
> 
> Nah the aim is to have one polished and one black to wear (the polished one is a bit too blingy for some occasions). A polished one and a black one in storage.
> And probably keep the scratched one for spares. I scratched the 7 o'clock lug and it's really niggling me.


 lol can you say ocd hehe ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol can you say ocd hehe ...


It's like those orange bits on the TAG, your eyes just go to those annoying bits. The rest of the watch could turn luminous green with fungus but no, I'll still only see those teeny weeny tiny scratches.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Nope, still the same. You think it's going to load and then just goes back again to the main post. I wonder if it's something in my settings?


if u are doing it from phone or tablet sorry I would not have a clue mate lol I still learning to use the tab myself I use my laptop when I can ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's like those orange bits on the TAG, your eyes just go to those annoying bits. The rest of the watch could turn luminous green with fungus but no, I'll still only see those teeny weeny tiny scratches.


 the famous x floating face I know it would do me head in lol ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ok was anyone bidding for the latest archive?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> ok was anyone bidding for the latest archive?


I got the black one tonight at £11.73. Not bidding on any more from now on, so you're safe.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if u are doing it from phone or tablet sorry I would not have a clue mate lol I still learning to use the tab myself I use my laptop when I can ..


Yeah I'm on iPhone using the latest iOS software. To be honest I have had problems with the tapatalk app in the past. I tried to read them a couple of weeks ago, again they wouldn't work but I put it down to a connectivity issue


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ok was anyone bidding for the latest archive?


Not me, how much did it go for?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Did someone mention a shrapnel guard earlier?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I got the black one tonight at £11.73. Not bidding on any more, so you're safe.


I got shinny steel on tan


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chicolabronse said:


> Issue 2 - german luftwaffe aviator
> 
> 43mm stainless steel case 46mm with crown
> 55mm lug to lug
> ...


 Will Bring the reviews first then request what else you want


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I got shinny steel on tan


 I could not see what the fuss is with the archie but I want one to be in the gang lol..


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Issue 3 - British SBS (1970's)
> 
> 40mm case, 42mm with crown
> 48mm lug 2 lug
> ...


Chico's grey hair on the first pic lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I could not see what the fuss is with the archie but I want one to be in the gang lol..


* B L I N G *


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Issue 4 - Russian military (1980's)
> 
> 48mm case, 52mm with crown
> 53mm lug 2 lug
> ...


Not sure if there is one for the paninni


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I could not see what the fuss is with the archie but I want one to be in the gang lol..


I wanted one for a while now, price was going up and up recently and as chrono said, under 20 was a good price


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I wanted one for a while now, price was going up and up recently and as chrono said, under 20 was a good price


Sorry, wasn't me.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Issue 5 - Italian diver (1940's)
> 
> 44mm case, 48mm with crown
> 53mm lug 2 lug
> ...


There it is


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Sorry, wasn't me.


I'm happy, I just didn't want to win against anyone on our thread


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Am I just being totally stupid or is it worth buying these watch just to get the straps?
OULM Military Army Time Zones Mens Black Leather Sports Wrist Watch Quartz | eBay


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I'm happy, I just didn't want to win against anyone on our thread


I wouldn't worry about it even if you had. There are plenty of others to bid on.
The fact there was so little bidding on mine, I figured all the interested parties were down the pub. That's why Friday and Saturday night listings are the best to go for.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Am I just being totally stupid or is it worth buying these watch just to get the straps?
> OULM Military Army Time Zones Mens Black Leather Sports Wrist Watch Quartz | eBay


Nope. You'd pay that and more for just a strap on its own.
Only question is, they look massive but no idea of the size. Is it likely to fit anything you've got?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

RETRO ITALIAN MARINERS MENS WATCH CLASSIC VINTAGE STYLING BLACK STRAP BIG FACE | eBay

Well blimey. I bought myself an Archive! Not this one obviously, but one exactly like it, for fifteen quid. I was so surprised, I didn't even ask for a change of strap. I plan on using the real leather from the pizza, assuming I can find one. WH Smith locally seem to have dropped MWC, not a Putin to be seen anywhere.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Fox Covert  so is the font different on the pizza between the pre release issue and the ones we will be getting in 2 weeks?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Am I just being totally stupid or is it worth buying these watch just to get the straps?
> OULM Military Army Time Zones Mens Black Leather Sports Wrist Watch Quartz | eBay


 depending which one I would and have in the past bought watches just for the straps. just be carefully some of them have split joints or segment links ... with some strap design finding replacement are very hard it's normal like from the 22 up that it's hard to find


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Nope. You'd pay that and more for just a strap on its own.
> Only question is, they look massive but no idea of the size. Is it likely to fit anything you've got?


Good point but there must be many out there with decent straps attached to crap watches that are usable (if the size is quoted)


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

In reference to the pizza font being different ......In a word ...yep

a comparison ...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I think we need a separate thread in the reviews section, just for reviews of the watches cause this thread moves so fast and the reviews and pics are hard to keep track of, if one of the subscribers who is prepared to review the watches could start a new thread with no comments allowed just reviews with pics so it's sort of catalogued I could post my first 5 reviews then someone could step forward and post when new models are released, keep this thread for discussion and the other for reference, would we need ask permission to start a new thread with similar content? Maybe shaggy could enlighten us on this!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Now that I have bought a Vostok Komanderskie and an Archive I wont be getting the putin or the pizza :-( I will probably loose my newsie sub


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Check out Infantryco's daily deal (stay on front page and let it run through its flash stuff, wont work on mibiles i suspect)

Infantry Co.

http://www.infantryco.com/product/if-014/ $10.49 dunno bout postage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think we need a separate thread in the reviews section, just for reviews of the watches cause this thread moves so fast and the reviews and pics are hard to keep track of, if one of the subscribers who is prepared to review the watches could start a new thread with no comments allowed just reviews with pics so it's sort of catalogued I could post my first 5 reviews then someone could step forward and post when new models are released, keep this thread for discussion and the other for reference, would we need ask permission to start a new thread with similar content? Maybe shaggy could enlighten us on this!
> 
> Chico


 I suppose you could do wruw type thread so when each new one came out every one would put up there pics on it and info and opinion of it...


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Fox Covert said:


> Post 1 for Dan


It just dawned on me that the watch in this review is the one im wearing on my wrist.
Not the model but literally the same watch.

edit:woops, tried to quote a quote. I'm referring to the one chico started this thread with.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and I'm sure if some one ask ..... foxy or I or anyone the list is endless would pull them up for them anyway ... if you can't do anything ...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Any newcomers to the thread will start there and work their way through. But if anyone mentions they cant get the links to work we could do it for them


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

With a bit of trickery Chico could copy those reviews et al into the first post. Would take about 15 mins at most. 
Only easy if you know how though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I just wondering that if we put up the other for ref that people mite not find this one and see that wus is a good forum and miss out by not joining we have had so many new member from here splitting it mite lose out on new members... here we seem to put new members at ease...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> With a bit of trickery Chico could copy those reviews et al into the first post. Would take about 15 mins at most.
> Only easy if you know how though.


 you can only edit with in a certain time period I think...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Gonna goto my first post and find out. Well it cant be done on my phone but will try on the computer tomorrow


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I could be wrong but I am sure I read a post a few days ago from chico saying that he could no longer edit the first post in the thread .

------------------

On a different note ,,some of you may want to check out Creationwatches they seem to do some VERY good deals for example ....

Citizen Promaster Diver 21 Jewels Automatic 200m NY2300-09GB


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you can only edit with in a certain time period I think...


Ahh then how was he able to add the links. It must be possibe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ahh then how was he able to add the links. It must be possibe


I think it like after so many weeks it get's lock of I think it four but could be wrong ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fox Covert said:


> Am I just being totally stupid or is it worth buying these watch just to get the straps?
> OULM Military Army Time Zones Mens Black Leather Sports Wrist Watch Quartz | eBay


No, I wouldn't bother with them at all. They are going to come with the most nasty strap imaginable, it is going to feel more like plastic than leather. Cheap Chinese watches are notorious for having these really sh###y stiff plasticy straps that most people just check straight into the bin.

If you want a nice decent leather strap for a tenner or so check out Watchgecko either on Ebay or his own website. I pretty much get most of my leather straps and rubber divers straps from him. Nice quality, great prices and fast delivery.

http://www.watchgecko.com/catalog/

There is a note on his store saying that he is away until the 14th but definitely worth checking out for when he returns.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

dalliance said:


> I could be wrong but I am sure I read a post a few days ago from chico saying that he could no longer edit the first post in the thread .
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ...


I've been signing the praises of Creation Watches on here for a while, hands down the best prices by some distance on a lot of things. There is always the small chance you might have to pay customs fees but even with that factored in you should still be quid in.

I wonder what the chances of being charged are anyway? I've only ever been charged for one item in my whole time buying stuff online. Maybe what, 1 in 5 chance? 1 in 10? Whatever it is over the course of buying a few watches from Creation you'd still be laughing.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Now that I have bought a Vostok Komanderskie and an Archive I wont be getting the putin or the pizza :-( I will probably loose my newsie sub


Or, pic them up and sell them (for cost) to some of our American friends that may want one?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've been signing the praises of Creation Watches on here for a while, hands down the best prices by some distance on a lot of things. There is always the small chance you might have to pay customs fees but even with that factored in you should still be quid in.
> 
> I wonder what the chances of being charged are anyway? I've only ever been charged for one item in my whole time buying stuff online. Maybe what, 1 in 5 chance? 1 in 10? Whatever it is over the course of buying a few watches from Creation you'd still be laughing.


My cousin gets caught with customs charges on everything he orders. €50 on an arcade stick that cost him €150, €30 on t-shirts that cost about €70, just to name a few. Maybe he's just unlucky....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm not in to gold colour watch case but this is nice

VINTAGE USSR RUSSIAN GOLD PLATED WRISTWATCH ZIM ....

VINTAGE CCCP ARMY MILITARY MANUAL WIND MEN WATCH


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

My watch repair tool kit should be here today  it's only a cheap one for now but I can always replace the items I'll use most for better ones


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> My watch repair tool kit should be here today  it's only a cheap one for now but I can always replace the items I'll use most for better ones


 it's better to go cheap at first then when you find out what tools you want then you can get the proper ones then because depending what you want to do you mite not want everything.. I would say a good link remover is a must thou.. most shops you buy from they resize for free but if you are buying on line then going in the shop to have a bracelet resize mite charge you a fiver and when you get to removing links it's cheaper and easier to do from home as is changing the battery can't believe certain places they charge between £3.50 an £5.00 to do it .. yes i now with some of the top end watches to keep the warrant an all that a accredited person has to do it but I don't think we have to worry about that ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's better to go cheap at first then when you find out what tools you want then you can get the proper ones then because depending what you want to do you mite not want everything.. I would say a good link remover is a must thou.. most shops you buy from they resize for free but if you are buying on line then going in the shop to have a bracelet resize mite charge you a fiver and when you get to removing links it's cheaper and easier to do from home as is changing the battery can't believe certain places they charge between £3.50 an £5.00 to do it .. yes i now with some of the top end watches to keep the warrant an all that a accredited person has to do it but I don't think we have to worry about that ...


Well that's what I intend to do, some of it looks plasticy but it might do for the amount I might use it. It's just one of the standard kits of the bay with spring bars. I'm changing my own batteries which in itself over time will save an absolute fortune!!

When my nato strap turns up it may become obvious but at the moment I'm unsure how to change them over lol, me being a newbie an all that lol. Are the spring bars "sprung" at both ends or just the one?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well that's what I intend to do, some of it looks plasticy but it might do for the amount I might use it. It's just one of the standard kits of the bay with spring bars. I'm changing my own batteries which in itself over time will save an absolute fortune!!
> 
> When my nato strap turns up it may become obvious but at the moment I'm unsure how to change them over lol, me being a newbie an all that lol. Are the spring bars "sprung" at both ends or just the one?


 it's a bit basic but does his help ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

either end should work but some it works better one end I saw this and u can never have to many spring bars I'm always shooting them across the room never to be seen again ...  360x 8-25mm Stainless Steel Watch Strap Band Spring Link Bar Pins Tool 20mm 18mm but you do some times get fix pins that's were there is a small hole on the outside of the lug and you push a solid pin out ..


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I keep being thrown to the first page by tapatalk too. Maybe due to the size of the thread - could be the forum's biggest ever! (Shag - how long was NS?)
And anyone can start a new thread. Just come onto the forum and click on the dots button on tapatalk. One of the options is 'new topic'. On a computer its 'forum tools' then 'begin a new thread'. Go for it - let's spread the madness!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Good Morning everyone ......lufty today methinks ....








been wearing the subby all week ..."time" for a change ....excuse the pun !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I keep being thrown to the first page by tapatalk too. Maybe due to the size of the thread - could be the forum's biggest ever! (Shag - how long was NS?)
> And anyone can start a new thread. Just come onto the forum and click on the dots button on tapatalk. One of the options is 'new topic'. On a computer its 'forum tools' then 'begin a new thread'. Go for it - let's spread the madness!


 but can't you then jump to last page I have it bookmark on my p.c and it shows last page and I just click on it and jump straight to It....


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sure, tapatalk normally keeps your place. I've found in the last few days I'm looking at the last few hours posts, turn a page and blammo! I'm on page 1


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well that's what I intend to do, some of it looks plasticy but it might do for the amount I might use it. It's just one of the standard kits of the bay with spring bars. I'm changing my own batteries which in itself over time will save an absolute fortune!!
> 
> When my nato strap turns up it may become obvious but at the moment I'm unsure how to change them over lol, me being a newbie an all that lol. Are the spring bars "sprung" at both ends or just the one?


They're sprung at both ends.

How much did you pay for the kit? (If you don't mind me asking). 
I can change the batteries in most of my watches using my pocket knife, but it's too sharp to use on the polished stuff, and all of my steel bracelets need re-sizing after losing weight...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but can't you then jump to last page I have it bookmark on my p.c and it shows last page and I just click on it and jump straight to It....


LOL I always make sure to bookmark the page I was last reading , knowing how quickly this thread moves I found its the best way to keep up !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Sure, tapatalk normally keeps your place. I've found in the last few days I'm looking at the last few hours posts, turn a page and blammo! I'm on page 1


 weird.... l love my laptop it's so much easier then tab lol ... I can muti-task better on it ...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> With a bit of trickery Chico could copy those reviews et al into the first post. Would take about 15 mins at most.
> Only easy if you know how though.


I can't access my posts because they get locked after a certain amount of time

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> LOL I always make sure to bookmark the page I was last reading , knowing how quickly this thread moves I found its the best way to keep up !


 your rite their dall mate I sometime then have to go back a couple of pages to find were I had read up to lol... but don't you just love it ....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I just wondering that if we put up the other for ref that people mite not find this one and see that wus is a good forum and miss out by not joining we have had so many new member from here splitting it mite lose out on new members... here we seem to put new members at ease...


Yeah but u could put a link in the new thread sending them here for general discussion, I think anyone coming on to this thread looking for info is Gonni be overwhelmed by having to sift thru 500+ pages, whereas if u had a separate reference thread it would be easier to navigate and find the reviews, we've had 5 watches released and we're at 500 pages, what's I gonni be like when we're half way thru the collection!!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah but u could put a link in the new thread sending them here for general discussion, I think anyone coming on to this thread looking for info is Gonni be overwhelmed by having to sift thru 500+ pages, whereas if u had a separate reference thread it would be easier to navigate and find the reviews, we've had 5 watches released and we're at 500 pages, what's I gonni be like when we're half way thru the collection!!
> 
> Chico


 that is a fair point there mate ... and I'm sure we would be bouncing back and forward between these two so we could as you say keep reposting the thread link ....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> that is a fair point there mate ... and I'm sure we would be bouncing back and forward between these two so we could as you say keep reposting the thread link ....


Yeah this thread would just continue as normal and any new members could be directed to the reference one for reviews, as a new watch is due to be released someone could offer to do a full review post it over there and keep the discussion over here, just tidies it up a bit! We could put the link to a ref thread in our signatures so it's always easy for new members to access

Chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my replacement fanty


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah this thread would just continue as normal and any new members could be directed to the reference one for reviews, as a new watch is due to be released someone could offer to do a full review post it over there and keep the discussion over here, just tidies it up a bit! We could put the link to a ref thread in our signatures so it's always easy for new members to access
> 
> Chico


Soon we will have to branch this thread out we might end up creating a new affordable watch board, independent of the snobbery elsewhere in our community!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well as I try to be helpful I added a link to the "review" index to my Forum signature .Might be an idea for the other "regulars" to do the same .....not telling anyone to do anything ...just a suggestion lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah this thread would just continue as normal and any new members could be directed to the reference one for reviews, as a new watch is due to be released someone could offer to do a full review post it over there and keep the discussion over here, just tidies it up a bit! We could put the link to a ref thread in our signatures so it's always easy for new members to access
> 
> Chico


 sounds rite to me if i think about it and saves us tools coming on moaning about being off topic we can just send them their and carry on as normal I think this thread has gain a lot by not being polices if you know what I mean it's like newbie test ground were anyone can come in have a chat about watches get use to the ropes then go of exploring then and I think that is wonderfully ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Well as I try to be helpful I added a link to the "review" index to my Forum signature .Might be an idea for the other "regulars" to do the same .....not telling anyone to do anything ...just a suggestion lol


 would you be interested in sorting out the ref thread and making it up and posting it . and I'm sure we would all do pic and and result on it for you .I know I would because chico ask if some one would be interested in doing that..


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> would you be interested in sorting out the ref thread and making it up and posting it . and I'm sure we would all do pic and and result on it for you .I know I would because chico ask if some one would be interested in doing that..


I will start it no probs, just think it would be better a subscriber starting it as they will be getting all the watches but I will post my reviews of the first 5 to get it started, the opening post could tell people that no comments are allowed and link it to here for general discussion. Just remember to start it in the reviews section of F71

Chico


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I am not against doing that , however I am trying to think of another way round it . 

The problem with creating another thread is that by creating a "duplicate" thread on the same topic it may bring unwanted "moderator " attention to this thread and they then may perform a "clean up " here , and then start "keeping an eye" on the thread .Which would be a real shame as its the spontaneity of this thread and the fact that we all get along as well as we do that makes it for me .

Believe you me I am a member of other forums where "flame wars" and insults are a day to day occurrence , yes this thread goes off on tangents BUT at the end of the day we seem to do well at bringing it back on track and keeping it "policed" ourselves .

It would be a huge shame if all of a sudden this thread became very serious lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I am not against doing that , however I am trying to think of another way round it .
> 
> The problem with creating another thread is that by creating a "duplicate" thread on the same topic it may bring unwanted "moderator " attention to this thread and they then may perform a "clean up " here , and then start "keeping an eye" on the thread .Which would be a real shame as its the spontaneity of this thread and the fact that we all get along as well as we do that makes it for me .
> 
> ...


that was my concern too....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

we have had two mods in and they seem happy enough if I could remember their names i would say ask them they seem nice about he whole thread and it style ....


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

I agree totally , I had a quick look on some other threads and there is a lot of sarcastic comments over nothing , like I said it was only a quick look cause I can't stand that one upmanship sort of thing, on here I think we have got the balance right , a nice set of fellow enthusiasts and interesting chat.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> My cousin gets caught with customs charges on everything he orders. €50 on an arcade stick that cost him €150, €30 on t-shirts that cost about €70, just to name a few. Maybe he's just unlucky....


Blanchy has had similar issues, I think Irish Customs are more vigilant with this, and maybe smaller volumes of mail make it easier to pick up the dodgers lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> They're sprung at both ends.
> 
> How much did you pay for the kit? (If you don't mind me asking).
> I can change the batteries in most of my watches using my pocket knife, but it's too sharp to use on the polished stuff, and all of my steel bracelets need re-sizing after losing weight...


I paid £4.75 for it lol. Bargain I thought 

http://bit.ly/QOoSLb


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the diagrams ITMW, just waiting for the postie so I can practice lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> I agree totally , I had a quick look on some other threads and there is a lot of sarcastic comments over nothing , like I said it was only a quick look cause I can't stand that one upmanship sort of thing, on here I think we have got the balance right , a nice set of fellow enthusiasts and interesting chat.


Yeh when I first looked for forums discussing the magazine I found a few that were very derogatory about the whole thing , it was not until I found this one and read through the first few posts that I decided to join , but even then it was a day or so later until I made my first post .

The thing is ...I blame you all for re-igniting something that I had not suffered from since childhood ...my addiction to watches ...I remember saving my pocket money for my very first watch when I was in primary school ...this took me months and since then I have always had an interest in watches .However this was overtaken by my interest in "classic" mini coopers when I was in my late teens and my hobby used to be my mni and customising whichever one I was driving at the time ...this got a little out of hand when I finally got me a 91 British Racing Green cooper back when I was in my mid twenties , I spent an absolute fortune on that car ...(more than the £3k I bought the car for ) anyways ....fast forward to now and my addictive personality is starting to rear its ugly head again and I am spending lots ...and I do mean LOTS of time searching the like of ebay for possible watch purchases ........not good ...so not good LOL


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> weird.... l love my laptop it's so much easier then tab lol ... I can muti-task better on it ...


l tried tablet and hate phone l like my computer as it can do all of the above 
Any way of stopping the cat from ruining my concentration as l have had to start over a couple of times ,and where is the biscuits

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks for the diagrams ITMW, just waiting for the postie so I can practice lol


 it's the best way to learn that was what I did that and using you tube a lot their are some great homemade watch repair vids on it ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Yeh when I first looked for forums discussing the magazine I found a few that were very derogatory about the whole thing , it was not until I found this one and read through the first few posts that I decided to join , but even then it was a day or so later until I made my first post .
> 
> The thing is ...I blame you all for re-igniting something that I had not suffered from since childhood ...my addiction to watches ...I remember saving my pocket money for my very first watch when I was in primary school ...this took me months and since then I have always had an interest in watches .However this was overtaken by my interest in "classic" mini coopers when I was in my late teens and my hobby used to be my mni and customising whichever one I was driving at the time ...this got a little out of hand when I finally got me a 91 British Racing Green cooper back when I was in my mid twenties , I spent an absolute fortune on that car ...(more than the £3k I bought the car for ) anyways ....fast forward to now and my addictive personality is starting to rear its ugly head again and I am spending lots ...and I do mean LOTS of time searching the like of ebay for possible watch purchases ........not good ...so not good LOL


Has turned into a generational thing in my house, my son 15 has been bitten by the bug too, he's continually telling me his mates are asking why he needs so many watches? and he tells me 'they don't understand Dad' lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Blanchy has had similar issues, I think Irish Customs are more vigilant with this, and maybe smaller volumes of mail make it easier to pick up the dodgers lol


Yeh I was caught for nearly €50 a week after my car headunit arrived, the value was marked as $150 even though it really cost €200 lol oh and it was marked as a gift but I think the value has to be less that €45 for a gift to be tax free


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Has turned into a generational thing in my house, my son 15 has been bitten by the bug too, he's continually telling me his mates are asking why he needs so many watches? and he tells me 'they don't understand Dad' lol


Oh I hear ya !

When the first issue of the magazine came out I bought 2 copies one for myself and one for my 70 year old Father as an off the cuff gift...he has not stopped wearing his fanty since I gave it him , and now every time I see him I have to show him which watch is going to be released next in case he wants one too . My Mom when I go round keeps giving me filthy looks saying that I should never have given him the watch as he keeps showing it to anyone and everyone lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> l tried tablet and hate phone l like my computer as it can do all of the above
> Any way of stopping the cat from ruining my concentration as l have had to start over a couple of times ,and where is the biscuits
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 will this do smeagal mate ... hehe....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Oh I hear ya !
> 
> When the first issue of the magazine came out I bought 2 copies one for myself and one for my 70 year old Father as an off the cuff gift...he has not stopped wearing his fanty since I gave it him , and now every time I see him I have to show him which watch is going to be released next in case he wants one too . My Mom when I go round keeps giving me filthy looks saying that I should never have given him the watch as he keeps showing it to anyone and everyone lol


What a great thing to share between Father and Son 

On another note, whose going to put a bet on a horse in the Grand National in the hopes of winning a few quid to buy a watch


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Soon we will have to branch this thread out we might end up creating a new affordable watch board, independent of the snobbery elsewhere in our community!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I honestly, genuinely do not find any snobbery on the rest of the Affordable Watch forum (f29).

EDIT - Typo, should have been f71 of course, I've obviously got the sales forum on the brain.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I honestly, genuinely do not find any snobbery on the rest of the Affordable Watch forum (f29).


f71 is the Affordable Watch forum f29 is the Sales froum


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I honestly, genuinely do not find any snobbery on the rest of the Affordable Watch forum (f29).


 ask pep to but up the last thread he made talk about pompous prigs read some of them comments mate maybe as you have been around for some time they don't bother doing it to you or you have maybe taken it as the norm now and not notice it ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I honestly, genuinely do not find any snobbery on the rest of the Affordable Watch forum (f29).


You right of course shaggy, many helpful folk on the other threads, and I think a lot of the snobbery you see is lads who are in a same addiction as us but more to defend with the insane prices they pay.

I quiet enjoy mixing it up with some of the 'elitist' guys because at the end of the day (as well as it getting dark) our collections are just as valid for a fraction of the price?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I paid £4.75 for it lol. Bargain I thought
> 
> http://bit.ly/QOoSLb


Excellent. I've been thinking about getting something like this. (Up until now I've been using a Swiss Army knife to remove spring bars, open backs, prise out batteries etc)

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Has turned into a generational thing in my house, my son 15 has been bitten by the bug too, he's continually telling me his mates are asking why he needs so many watches? and he tells me 'they don't understand Dad' lol


My wife & daughter both think I'm mad.

Until recently I didn't know anyone shared my interest for watches, so thought maybe they were right. Glad I found this place.

Watchaholics anonymous can wait

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Excellent. I've been thinking about getting something like this. (Up until now I've been using a Swiss Army knife to remove spring bars, open backs, prise out batteries etc)
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 for the money it looks fine and the spring pins look good so for the price you can't lose ...


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Excellent. I've been thinking about getting something like this. (Up until now I've been using a Swiss Army knife to remove spring bars, open backs, prise out batteries etc)
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I've been doing the same. I got the strap off I the fanty using my fingernails, ha. The blade on my Swiss Army knife is too thick to get under one or two of the case backs.

Thanks Dan!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've been doing the same. I got the strap off I the fanty using my fingernails, ha. The blade on my Swiss Army knife is too thick to get under one or two of the case backs.
> 
> Thanks Dan!


 if you look on the case back norm near one of the lugs is a little flat bar that sticks out if you have a very thin blade you push it against it then lean the blade against the lug and sort of pop it up ..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Also guys, I have been a long time forum user, I have been a moderator, admin on private torrent sites in the past and what's always true, on any forum, is the amount of regular poster is a tiny percentage of the membership, if you look around WUS, while there are tons of forums, sub forum and threads, Id say we only have around 100 regular, daily posters, we have 10-15 on this thread?

Regular posters are always the guys who have an opinion and want to portray it lol most members just want to read and get info and maybe from time to time ask a question?

This thread has turned into a place where the guys who fear the backlash and opinionated members can come on and have a chat, which is a rare thing on forum sites, long may it last!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This Tissot Chronograph is on the bay is a pretty nice nice deal at £110 Buy It Now. It's a good looking sporty watch.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

To kind of confirm what Pep said - Here's a question:

Has anyone heard of or own a Carriage watch? I know they are a sub brand or something to do with Timex right?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Also guys, I have been a long time forum user, I have been a moderator, admin on private torrent sites in the past and what's always true, on any forum, is the amount of regular poster is a tiny percentage of the membership, if you look around WUS, while there are tons of forums, sub forum and threads, Id say we only have around 100 regular, daily posters, we have 10-15 on this thread?
> 
> Regular posters are always the guys who have an opinion and want to portray it lol most members just want to read and get info and maybe from time to time ask a question?
> 
> This thread has turned into a place where the guys who fear the backlash and opinionated members can come on and have a chat, which is a rare thing on forum sites, long may it last!


 your rite pep but I would not say fear it as much as don't want to listen to it .. that's said in we all do there will be some bad apple so it's unavoidable I suppose ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Excellent. I've been thinking about getting something like this. (Up until now I've been using a Swiss Army knife to remove spring bars, open backs, prise out batteries etc)
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Mines just turned up now and I can honestly say for the money it's an absolute no brainer!! Everything does what it says it should do and the spring pins are excellent!! They give u sizes 12mm right through to 23mm, I will get some 24mm thou as the lufty is 24mm strap??

Here it is in a rolykit storage box (50p from car boot)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> your rite pep but I would not say fear it as much as don't want to listen to it .. that's said in we all do there will be some bad apple so it's unavoidable I suppose ...


Yes I agree but its not always a good thing to put down the rest of the site in some sort of defence of this thread, that's kind of like the same thing we criticise the other guys for?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Yes I agree but its not always a good thing to put down the rest of the site in some sort of defence of this thread, that's kind of like the same thing we criticise the other guys for?


But it is being honest. There is a lot of elitism on this site, even in the affordables section. I encountered it when I bought an Astroavia chrono a few years back and some of the comments about it were derogatory because it wasn't a liked brand. One comment stuck in my mind about it looking like the dial had been painted by a kid.
That was the reason I walked away from the site in early 2012 and only came back because of this thread.
So while it could be seen as putting down the rest of the site, it is true that some areas of the site do not suffer others gladly. I'm overjoyed this thread is a world apart.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes I agree but its not always a good thing to put down the rest of the site in some sort of defence of this thread, that's kind of like the same thing we criticise the other guys for?


yes you are rite again we have to be careful not to blame all for some people short comings that is why I think this is a good place to start and then you can go of exploring other threads and subs forums and like use this as like a base camp that is what i do ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Is there any sites in the uk that sells sticky rubber balls the only ones I see come from usa


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Is there any sites in the uk that sells sticky rubber balls the only ones I see come from usa


 do you mean for watch back removal mate....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Is there any sites in the uk that sells sticky rubber balls the only ones I see come from usa


Here's two in the UK
PINK WATCH BACK REMOVER TOOL STICKY BALL | eBay

STICKY RUBBER BALL WATCH REPAIR CASE BACK OPENER FOR SCRAP ING GOLD SILVER WBB | eBay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Here's two in the UK
> PINK WATCH BACK REMOVER TOOL STICKY BALL | eBay
> 
> STICKY RUBBER BALL WATCH REPAIR CASE BACK OPENER FOR SCRAP ING GOLD SILVER WBB | eBay


I have to say I admire you guys, I never do any watch maintenance  I'd be terrified to strip a watch lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you mean for watch back removal mate....


yes I dont know the real name for them


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Here's two in the UK
> PINK WATCH BACK REMOVER TOOL STICKY BALL | eBay
> 
> STICKY RUBBER BALL WATCH REPAIR CASE BACK OPENER FOR SCRAP ING GOLD SILVER WBB | eBay


Thanks Even as I dont like the colour would need to keep smeagal away from it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I have to say I admire you guys, I never do any watch maintenance  I'd be terrified to strip a watch lol


Ah, that's ITMW you're talking about. I can only change straps.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> yes I dont know the real name for them


they work really well mate ... I just had images of you on total wipeout crossing the big red balls lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Thanks Even as I dont like the colour would need to keep smeagal away from it


Hmm, hadn't realised you (being a cat owner) will have to keep a hold on those balls. Or they will end up even stickier and with teeth-marks in them. lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Hmm, hadn't realised you (being a cat owner) will have to keep a hold on those balls. Or they will end up even stickier and with teeth-marks in them. lol


Its real name is Steven Smeagal so I have no chance


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Its real name is Steven Smeagal so I have no chance


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the more I look at that watch repair kit it's not at all bad for the money I think ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you beat me to it chrono ..


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its real name is Steven Smeagal so I have no chance


Steven Smeagal PMSL !!!!! Oh and hiya guys I've just got up ! The shift was a nightmare last night my wagon broke down on the M57. I was knackered when I got home. On a plus side the postie has brought my watch repair kit. Time for a brew and I will post some pics of when I change the strap on the Archive.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the more I look at that watch repair kit it's not at all bad for the money I think ....


It really is a bargain, I wasn't expecting so much for my money

The only thing I will say is the little knife for popping off the backs of watches is too thick so it will need thinning down on a grinder or sharpening stone


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been on this forum here for over 2 years and in that time I've seen a lot of different stuff. I started out by seeing an orange bezel Omega Planet Ocean in a shop window and I was fascinated by it but I thought that the idea of paying almost £4k for a watch was insane. So I started googling for cheaper alternative orange watches and that's how I found out about the Seiko Monster. I started to read up as much as I could about it and look for pictures which of course lead me to discover the Seiko & Citizen Watch Forum on here. In fact my first post (back when I was an absolute n00b) was asking for strap suggestions to make a Orange Monster look more like a Planet Ocean. You can read my first ever WUS post and thread here -

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/what...ga-planet-ocean-orange-croc-strap-650269.html

I've always found the guys in that forum really helpful. Obviously they are all Seiko fans so of course any answers are always going to be slightly biased towards Seiko. If I asked the question 'Should I buy a Seiko Sumo or a Omega Seamaster Professional?' in the Seiko forum I'd get replies generally leaning towards one answer and if I asked it in the Omega forum I'd get answers leaning towards the other way. And that's just it, you have to see it like football fans defending their own team in a discussion.

Anyway from the Seiko & Citizen forum I branched out into the Affordables Forum. Again I found friendly helpful people discussing the brands I was interested in. Sure I loved Breitling, Rolex, and Omega watches but I liked them from afar and didn't feel qualified or knowledgeable enough to talk about them yet. I also looked at the discussions on the public forum and I saw a lot of strong forthright opinions. I saw people talking smack and getting metaphorically knocked back down again. I saw people being sarcastic, mocking each other and the brands they support, I saw all kinds outlandish statements that resulted in mods locking the threads. Better for me to keep my head down and stay in the Affordable Forum training pool first. And that's basically what happened, I started contributing to a few threads in f71 and carried on reading and learning about many different things. I learnt about different brands from ones that I could afford like Seiko, Hamilton, Momentum, and Christopher Ward to the high end luxury stuff like Patek Philippe, Rolex, Bremont and so on. I learnt about all the small independent boutique/micro brands like Boschett, Bernhardt and our own Lew & Huey. I learnt about movements, ETA and In House, why some people prefer hand winders to automatics, and why Seiko make such fantastic rough and ready workhorses. I learnt about straps and bracelets. Who to go to for a great cheap shark mesh bracelet, or why Isofrane is such a beloved brand. I learn't about all the iconic models from over the years that watch lovers talk about, the Speedmasters and Speedtimers, the Bullheads and the Monacos, the Fifty Fathoms, Sub T, Submariner, Navitimer, Ploprof, Nautilus, Royal Oak, the Paul Newman, and so on. Once I knew about these models I could start to talk about other watches in *relation* to them. I could look at this and say yeah, it's based on that or recommend to someone looking for a Ploprof on a budget to check out Ocean 7 or the Sottomarini Manta Gigante. I collected watch catalogues and looked at how the other half live.

And I also got to know many of the other regular forum members and their particular foibles. Doc and his sense of humour and energetic promotion of his start up brand Lew & Huey, OhDark30 and her love of vintage pilot and Russian Watches, Skywatch and his great extensive vintage watch collection, Omar Shablotnik and his craziness, Tony 2009 the greatest wordsmith you'll ever find on a forum, Airwatch with his awesome photography skills and so on. I even found out there is a place on here to chat about football or talk about whisky and cigars. And even a couple of people that I'd initially though were plonkers or snobby on the public forum once I'd got to know them and understand where they were coming from I began to respect their views. And I also realised that there are a fair few jokers on this site who like inject a little humour into things sometimes. Maybe I'm one of those guys myself. I like to have a laugh and a joke. But please don't take things too seriously, and it goes a little with what I was saying about being on here for a while and gauging the humour that goes around. Don't forget that this site is used by people from across the world and many from the other side of the pond and sometimes maybe sensibilities don't quite match.

In short it took me a while to find my confidence but I was able to participate in threads right across the whole forum of WUS. I could hang with the big boys on the Public Forum and know when someone was delivering an honest but fair critical assessment or when someone was just talking ****. I knew when someone was just trolling or trying to whip up a controversy and I enjoyed getting stuck into those threads. I also realised that a lot of people have paid a *lot* of money for their particular pride and joy timepiece and get a little touchy when they think anybody is questioning their brand or purchasing decision. And to be I think that applies to this thread here to a degree. You guys all love your MWC watches and the enjoyment you get from collecting and discussing them, and so of course it's only natural that you might be a little wary of criticism towards them. You guys are loyal supporters of your team and that's a great thing. But I'd also say to you don't be wary of pocking your head out of the door and getting involved in some of the other threads. You might well find that a lot of what you initially thought was snobbery isn't quite as bad as you thought it was once you begin to learn a little more about the flip side of the coin.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> It really is a bargain, I wasn't expecting so much for my money
> 
> The only thing I will say is the little knife for popping off the backs of watches is too thick so it will need thinning down on a grinder or sharpening stone


 still can't beat a swiss army knife in my books the blade for it works so well ...these are the two things I use most


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Letchy said:


> To kind of confirm what Pep said - Here's a question:
> 
> Has anyone heard of or own a Carriage watch? I know they are a sub brand or something to do with Timex right?


Got buried. I have searched WUS but nothing came up.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Got buried. I have searched WUS but nothing came up.


 nah I can only say what you have said its something to do with timex .... if I remember it was a ladies watch made by timex...


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nah I can only say what you have said its something to do with timex .... if I remember it was a ladies watch made by timex...


Well, here's an image of one I am looking for:










Looks pretty nice to me, and not a Womens watch by the look of it?


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Afternoon chaps, I go away for 36 hours a come back to find 40 new pages to read through, slow down will you 
My local WH Smiths had half a dozen Putins yesterday, held one up against my Votsok tank and put it back on the shelf. 
On a plus note my Jaragar Monaco has shown up this morning and is sitting happily on my wrist. I got it with a black rubber/leather strap and I've already ordered a new leather one for it. Now I shall not spend any more money for a while!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

they do .. do womens ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

It seems that Carriage is a sub brand of Timex. Whether it always has been or whether they perhaps relatively recently acquired the name of an old or defunct brand I don't know, I've not heard of Carriage before.

Maybe you could try asking about it on the Vintage Watch forum?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Is the mwc Putin excessively larger than its real life counter part?
Looking at the sizes on ebay and it appears so. Could anyone with a Vostok tank post pictures with the mwc?


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> they do .. do womens ...


Haha, I know they do - was just saying the one I am looking at seems out of the norm 



ShaggyDog said:


> It seems that Carriage is a sub brand of Timex. Whether it always has been or whether they perhaps relatively recently acquired the name of an old or defunct brand I don't know, I've not heard of Carriage before.
> 
> Maybe you could try asking about it on the Vintage Watch forum?


I think I'll do that Shaggy. I wasn't aware they were a vintage brand but I am a noob at watches!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Well, here's an image of one I am looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does seem a small watch by the size of the hand


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Does seem a small watch nato is to big


Yeah it does look quite small now - seeing as the person is holding the watch in their palm, hehe.



Fox Covert said:


> Is the mwc Putin excessively larger than its real life counter part?
> Looking at the sizes on ebay and it appears so. Could anyone with a Vostok tank post pictures with the mwc?


I will do that once I receive the tankist I have on the way and if I ever receive 4&5 of MWC from my subscription


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Haha, I know they do - was just saying the one I am looking at seems out of the norm
> 
> I think I'll do that Shaggy. I wasn't aware they were a vintage brand but I am a noob at watches!


 it's hard to tell as argos is dong a timex that a year ago was in the men part is now in the ladies a watch now with a similar look to it .. 

I know because I had bought it just found the pic I put up weeks ago lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Does seem a small watch by the size of the hand


Oh, maybe it isn't a vintage then. I just assumed it was of the style of it and the small size.

In that case forget what I said earlier, it's probably just a brand name that Timex use in certain different markets. It's probably just exactly the same as a Timex only with a different name on the dial.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Right guys I started a review thread, I've reserved the first 5 posts and I'll get the reviews up later

Eaglemoss MIlitary Watches collection magazine review thread

I will put the link in my Sig and maybe you guys can do the Same, as the watches are coming out someone can offer to post a review with pics and see how it goes

Chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

A lot of vintage men's watches could easily pass as a women's watch now. I have one that's about 30mm from the edge of the case to the crown. I like wearing it though. It makes me feel like a giant.... And I just remembered that I haven't wound it today.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

on that note does this work at all for you letchy..  VINTAGE TIMEX MILITARY 60'S STYLE BLACK FACED 24 HOUR DIAL INDIGLO WATCH on second thought forget that one it's a modern rep ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> A lot of vintage men's watches could easily pass as a women's watch now. I have one that's about 30mm from the edge of the case to the crown. I like wearing it though. It makes me feel like a giant.... And I just remembered that I haven't wound it today.


I keep harping on about my oris watches They are 34mm and like wearing them They just feel so comfortable


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I keep harping on about my oris watches They are 34mm and like wearing them They just feel so comfortable


 and are great to mate...


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's a pic of my vostok beside the lufty for an idea of thr size of a genuine vostok


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok I've changed the strap on the Archive, what do you think. ? Should I change the buckle as well ? The one on the new strap has a different finish to the watch but the pin on the Archive buckle is a lot bigger than the holes on the new strap.



















Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Right guys I started a review thread, I've reserved the first 5 posts and I'll get the reviews up later
> 
> Eaglemoss MIlitary Watches collection magazine review thread
> 
> ...


If anyone wants the link to appear like it does in my sig, just copy and paste what I've put in the file below and paste into your sig panel and save.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Here's a pic of my vostok beside the lufty for an idea of thr size of a genuine vostok


For those that dont know already, the MWC Putin case is the same size as the Lufty case.
Why did they do that?
"Its Addness, pure and utter Addnes"
(sheldon cooper quote)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> For those that dont know already, the MWC Putin case is the same size as the Lufty case.
> Why did they do that?
> "Its Addness, pure and utter Addnes"
> (sheldon cooper quote)


 lol all can say to that Is


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What a great thing to share between Father and Son
> 
> On another note, whose going to put a bet on a horse in the Grand National in the hopes of winning a few quid to buy a watch


ThreeForTea, Monpeg Dude and Balthazar King

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok I've changed the strap on the Archive, what do you think. ? Should I change the buckle as well ? The one on the new strap has a different finish to the watch but the pin on the Archive buckle is a lot bigger than the holes on the new strap.


Smeller, the buckle is a personal choice, up to you. Don't let the pin hole put you off, just snip away at the sides of the existing hole with a pair of scissors, not too much mind, just enough for the pin to fit. You may also make the hole a bit deeper too (I used a stanley blade for that). It's an easy job on the whole.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Is the mwc Putin excessively larger than its real life counter part?
> Looking at the sizes on ebay and it appears so. Could anyone with a Vostok tank post pictures with the mwc?


Mine is 40mm not including the crown and I believe the MWC is 48mm


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> If anyone wants the link to appear like it does in my sig, just copy and paste what I've put in the file below and paste into your sig panel and save.


Not sure if it works when using tapatalk but I'll try it

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"
Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Smeller, the buckle is a personal choice, up to you. Don't let the pin hole put you off, just snip away at the sides of the existing hole with a pair of scissors, not too much mind, just enough for the pin to fit. You may also make the hole a bit deeper too (I used a stanley blade for that). It's an easy job on the whole.


Yeah I'm gonna have to stick with the new buckle anyway. I've just tried swapping them over and the Archive buckle rattles about a bit on the new strap.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok I've changed the strap on the Archive, what do you think. ? Should I change the buckle as well ? The one on the new strap has a different finish to the watch but the pin on the Archive buckle is a lot bigger than the holes on the new strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if you could make the holes bigger without damaging it I think it would look great but saying that it looks great now ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I keep harping on about my oris watches They are 34mm and like wearing them They just feel so comfortable


Tried to get pictures using tapatalk but failed yet again

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> Not sure if it works when using tapatalk but I'll try it
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"
> Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yep, that's working.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yep, that's working.


Excellent. Thanks 

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"
Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Yeah it does look quite small now - seeing as the person is holding the watch in their palm, hehe.
> 
> I will do that once I receive the tankist I have on the way and if I ever receive 4&5 of MWC from my subscription


You're still waiting for 4&5, like me. Don't like waiting lol

Military Watches Collection reviews here

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the sig link, hopefully mine works

Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> Thanks for the sig link, hopefully mine works
> 
> Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yes yours is working, Mike.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Excellent. Thanks
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"
> Military Watches Collection reviews here


 you can just copy and past Chico one he put up worked for me If you can't get chrono one to work so you got to bites of the cherry ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

how does one add a sig to a post?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Tried to get pictures using tapatalk but failed yet again
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 how about i put this up for you ..one of my wants ...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Waney! I even got my profile pic working, I think...

Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about i put this up for you ..one of my wants ...


Yes small but nice


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how does one add a sig to a post?


 go to setting go to edit signature then cut and paste chico one then save changes


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> you can just copy and past Chico one he put up worked for me If you can't get chrono one to work so you got to bites of the cherry ...


Chico's one takes you to the last post of the thread, not the first one which mine does. I've pm'd him about it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> how does one add a sig to a post?


If you're seeing this on a computer, go up to the top of the page and at the top right you'll see Settings, next to the bit that shows your notifications.
Click settings, and on the page that opens, look down the left side of the page you'll see a column, and Edit Signature is in there.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Chico's one takes you to the last post of the thread, not the first one which mine does. I've pm'd him about it.


 could you word it like he did it's more I thought that was spot on ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> could you word it like he did it's more I thought that was spot on ...


I don't understand what you're saying ITMW.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

but you are right it does take you to the last ..  their ar more then one military collection so if you word it like Eaglemoss MIlitary Watches collection magazine review thread if you see what I mean ... mate ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> but you are right it does take you to the last ..  their ar more then one military collection so if you word it like Eaglemoss MIlitary Watches collection magazine review thread if you see what I mean ... mate ...


I could, but it would mean people would have to change what they've pasted. Anyway, as it's in this thread, people will know it's eaglemoss reviews.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I could, but it would mean people would have to change what they've pasted. Anyway, as it's in this thread, people will know it's eaglemoss reviews.


no worry's I have fix it on mine I think anyway give I a go for me mate ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

*NEW SIGNATURE CODE*

Ignore the previous signature code. This one will display "Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here" and the link will take you to the first post of that thread.

Copy and paste the text in the attached file into your signature panel.

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Lets see if this works


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My horse just won the national! I only had a pound on it so not sure it'll lay for much more than the Archive Italian Mariner I have in the post, but I picked the winner last year too!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Lets see if this works


Yes, that's working, Sharky. So is Mike's.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I had £2.50 e/w on the 2nd place horse!! winnings £13.75 lol



Richmondmike said:


> My horse just won the national! I only had a pound on it so not sure it'll lay for much more than the Archive Italian Mariner I have in the post, but I picked the winner last year too!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

£3 to win and £3 to place, just won £125 people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Anyway, heres something to make you laugh

"Dear Mr Williams,

Thank you for your email.

I'm afraid until the watch is released we won't know for 100% if it will have a date window or not. 

If you need anything else please let me know.

Kind regards

Samuel"

Friends, i ask...


What the f*ck?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The mother left my old Ben Sherman watch in to get four links taken off and a new battery put in because I couldn't get anything under the case back. He didn't have anything that could get case back off and now it's taking two weeks to change a battery. I probably could have swam over to Ben and got him to change it himself quicker....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> The mother left my old Ben Sherman watch in to get four links taken off and a new battery put in because I couldn't get anything under the case back. He didn't have anything that could get case back off and now it's taking two weeks to change a battery. I probably could have swam over to Ben and got him to change it himself quicker....


 wtf which one was it you got a pic that's plum crazy ...


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> wtf which one was it you got a pic that's plum crazy ...


I don't know the model number, and the manual is just a generalised manual (for example: if your model has a date window, here's how to set it). It's a square faced Ben Sherman watch, with a high polished case and a date window (and a personalised engraving after my attempt to get the back off, ha).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I just did it in ten seconds .....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the man at the repair shop should have been able to do the hole think including resize in like 10 mins ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Your pictures are getting darker than mine


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, I know. I can change the batteries in my other watches in a matter of seconds, but the back on this one just wouldn't come off. I'm probably the most patient and relaxed person you'll ever come across, but after four days of it I felt like bouncing it off a wall, ha.

They were doing it there and then, but he couldn't get the back off.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I couldn't resist, the Putin and Tankist comparison shots





































Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I know. I can change the batteries in my other watches in a matter of seconds, but the back on this one just wouldn't come off. I'm probably the most patient and relaxed person you'll ever come across, but after four days of it I felt like bouncing it off a wall, ha.
> 
> They were doing it there and then, but he couldn't get the back off.


 your watch repair bloke should know how to do a sherman I still find some backs hard to remove but I not a watch repairer as such if he is trained he should have the rite tools for all types of backs and the know how to remove ...that why I do most of my own repairs now..


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats the first five reviews posted guys 


chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I couldn't resist, the Putin and Tankist comparison shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not a comparison really is it it's like steak or mince for dinner .. lol...  any time you get bored you know were you can send it mate


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Thats the first five reviews posted guys
> 
> chico


Fantastic work. Just reading the Lufty review, are you _sure _it's a 43mm case? I thought it was 55mm.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Why have EM made their watch sooo much bigger?!?!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Fantastic work. Just reading the Lufty review, are you _sure _it's a 43mm case? I thought it was 55mm.


 agreed chrono ....chicos done well mate..


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> your watch repair bloke should know how to do a sherman I still find some backs hard to remove but I not a watch repairer as such if he is trained he should have the rite tools for all types of backs and the know how to remove ...that why I do most of my own repairs now..


Yeah, I thought they were having me on at first, but there's not even the slightest hint of a gap in the case to get something under it.

I'll probably end up getting one of those kits and start doing it myself. It's a bit of a pain in the ar$e to have to wait 2 weeks for something that only takes seconds to do. I didn't have the taps to do the links on it either, and there was too much slack to be taken out for the spring bar in the clasp to be of any use.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Why have EM made their watch sooo much bigger?!?!


They just got the measurements all wrong


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> agreed chrono ....chicos done well mate..


I wanna know who did his photos, cos I need to give up photography as I'm crap compared to those!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Why have EM made their watch sooo much bigger?!?!


Probably same case mould as the Lufty?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I found a new way to display my watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I thought they were having me on at first, but there's not even the slightest hint of a gap in the case to get something under it.
> 
> I'll probably end up getting one of those kits and start doing it myself. It's a bit of a pain in the ar$e to have to wait 2 weeks for something that only takes seconds to do. I didn't have the taps to do the links on it either, and there was too much slack to be taken out for the spring bar in the clasp to be of any use.


 and you save a heap of money how I did it was put the tip of the blade along the edge were the strap went and using the lug as a fulcrum and pop it open it's finding the rite pace to put the pressure on . I would advise any one to get a kit and do it them self..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Thats the first five reviews posted guys
> 
> chico


Great work Chico! Maybe we could post comparison pics in there too?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's me thinking the Putin was based pretty much spot on to the original lol would have thought the size was fairly crutial

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Fantastic work. Just reading the Lufty review, are you _sure _it's a 43mm case? I thought it was 55mm.


Well spotted chrono it's actually a 48mm case, don't know how that happened I will fix the review the noo

Chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I thought they were having me on at first, but there's not even the slightest hint of a gap in the case to get something under it.
> 
> I'll probably end up getting one of those kits and start doing it myself. It's a bit of a pain in the ar$e to have to wait 2 weeks for something that only takes seconds to do. I didn't have the taps to do the links on it either, and there was too much slack to be taken out for the spring bar in the clasp to be of any use.


Is it a screw on back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Is it a screw on back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's rectangular. It was too tight to get anything under it. I tried a few different things before deciding to leave it in. I've never met a jeweller who couldn't take the back off of a watch, but I guess there's a first for everything...

One minute they were doing it while I waited, the next it was taking two weeks.

Ah well, I haven't worn it in about 2 years, what's another 2 weeks.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> No, it's rectangular. It was too tight to get anything under it. I tried a few different things before deciding to leave it in. I've never met a jeweller who couldn't take the back off of a watch, but I guess there's a first for everything...
> 
> One minute they were doing it while I waited, the next it was taking two weeks.
> 
> Ah well, I haven't worn it in about 2 years, what's another 2 weeks.


 it's the shape of the back plate I would imagine it similar to this one and it's dam tight kev...... the lugs sort of block the four corners and you have to almost pop it from the corner lug mate ...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ah yes. Looks like a pig to get off.
I would def see a jeweller rather than risk possible damage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> They just got the measurements all wrong


Looks like it was designed in Imperial and made in metric! Nice to see what the real thing looks like chromed as mine has almost none left


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ah yes. Looks like a pig to get off.
> I would def see a jeweller rather than risk possible damage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 if it is one of my more expensive i would to but if it's one of my old ones I say go for It your self what do you recon kev .. these mwc watches are great to practice on or you can get some.. sometimes from charity shops for 99p ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Looks like it was designed in Imperial and made in metric! Nice to see what the real thing looks like chromed as mine has almost none left


And a good price merlin

Vostok Komandirskie Russian MEN'S Watch Tank 811306 Military Style Commander | eBay


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> if it is one of my more expensive i would to but if it's one of my old ones I say go for It your self what do you recon kev .. these mwc watches are great to practice on or you can get some.. sometimes from charity shops for 99p ...


I am by nature a tinkerer!
Im a self taught mechanic, I build bikes and have no fear of taking things apart. (strangely I have a memory like a sieve, but if I take something apart I can remember where ever part goes!)
I say buy a cheap quartz and a cheap mechanical and have some fun learning! Even if you can't get em back together, or you make a complete horlicks, you can say you tried!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I am by nature a tinkerer!
> Im a self taught mechanic, I build bikes and have no fear of taking things apart. (strangely I have a memory like a sieve, but if I take something apart I can remember where ever part goes!)
> I say buy a cheap quartz and a cheap mechanical and have some fun learning! Even if you can't get em back together, or you make a complete horlicks, you can say you tried!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lol to rite mate .. i think that's were steampunk came from all these bits of watches knocking a round lol...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I thought I was the only who forgets things or where l put them,what was l talking about , oh watches Ive broken a few fixed none

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

seampunk is using old watch parts for jewellery... like this ..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> seampunk is using old watch parts for jewellery... like this ..


how cool lol


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> And a good price merlin
> 
> Vostok Komandirskie Russian MEN'S Watch Tank 811306 Military Style Commander | eBay


I Like that and it's about what I paid for mine. I'm seriously tempted. I've got 4 watches on my "still to get" list, I may have to make it 5.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> I Like that and it's about what I paid for mine. I'm seriously tempted. I've got 4 watches on my "still to get" list, I may have to make it 5.


oops soz mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> how cool lol


 you will love these then mate ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chico do you want me to put my strip down pic of the mwc watches I did in the ref thread mate...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I know. I can change the batteries in my other watches in a matter of seconds, but the back on this one just wouldn't come off. I'm probably the most patient and relaxed person you'll ever come across, but after four days of it I felt like bouncing it off a wall, ha.
> 
> They were doing it there and then, but he couldn't get the back off.


I have a nice Timex Indiglo which is a datejust homage. I took the back off, replaced the battery but cannot get the back on it again.
What I would like is a link to a tried and trusty back press, there are several models on ebay but I thought it best to ask those who have used them before. Thanks in advance








Exactly the same as this on a silver bracelet
Interestingly I just right clicked on and copied this photo from amazon and then right clicked and pasted into this post


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hey chico do you want me to put my strip down pic of the mwc watches I did in the ref thread mate...


Definitely mate go for it!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Definitely mate go for it!
> 
> Chico


 just tying to sort them out I will do it one comment per issue but I have only couple of pics each for the first to watches the second two have a lot more just sorting them ok...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> just tying to sort them out I will do it one comment per issue but I have only couple of pics each for the first to watches the second two have a lot more just sorting them ok...


Cool man

Chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Can I ask what the double headed hammer is for in a watch repair kit?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> Can I ask what the double headed hammer is for in a watch repair kit?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I imagine its for tapping out bracelet pins on the block


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I know. I can change the batteries in my other watches in a matter of seconds, but the back on this one just wouldn't come off. I'm probably the most patient and relaxed person you'll ever come across, but after four days of it I felt like bouncing it off a wall, ha.
> 
> They were doing it there and then, but he couldn't get the back off.


I found this recent post in another section pn this forum. I thought its was funny

" Don't mess with those old fashioned back openers, the real Omegas will pop open with only a few really hard raps on a concrete floor. Then use a #2 flat screwdriver to pry it out of the case. Rinse it off with a garden hose and take a picture so we can see it." by Donf


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

done it ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so if I do get an extra pizza and pop the second hand off so it looks more original do you think I should still stick the pic in the ref thread or not ..


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so if I do get an extra pizza and pop the second hand off so it looks more original do you think I should still stick the pic in the ref thread or not ..


you could pm me the pics and i will post them in the pizza review if u want, just to keep it organised!! i think i might have OCD!!! lol

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

When we first got the Infantry and Luftwaffe watches, we marvelled at the build quality against the cost. We waited for the SBS to arrive with baited breath and refused to hold the bezel against it, but with the Russian military watch, we researched what it was based on and then complained that it didn't match up. I'm liking the Putin more and more and it's size is not an issue for me. One day I'll get a Vostok, but until then, the MWC Russian Military Watch is brilliant. The black strap with leather 'bar holds' are a great novelty and the 'non bezel' is quite cool, they haven't tried to pretend it was meant to be. It's all from one piece of metal. Great. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

On my tablet to go forward l have to close thread it is driving me nuts any suggestions


Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> When we first got the Infantry and Luftwaffe watches, we marvelled at the build quality against the cost. We waited for the SBS to arrive with baited breath and refused to hold the bezel against it, but with the Russian military watch, we researched what it was based on and then complained that it didn't match up. I'm liking the Putin more and more and it's size is not an issue for me. One day I'll get a Vostok, but until then, the MWC Russian Military Watch is brilliant. The black strap with leather 'bar holds' are a great novelty and the 'non bezel' is quite cool, they haven't tried to pretend it was meant to be. It's all from one piece of metal. Great.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I'm wearing mine all day  I also put it up in the WRUW affordable thread, I likes it too


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm definitely a fan of these watches and I intend to complete the collection. I like the Putin very much and the fact they've not gone by the original sizes doesn't bother me really as they are "inspired" by the originals. The only thing I'm not massively keen on is the strap, I don't like the faux leather bits but on this particular watch I think it would look better than having a normal nylon strap.

Are they using the same movement in every watch so far??

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

So here's the thing. My new Vostok hasn't yet been worn, because neither two Timpson's nor my friendly jewellers have been able to remove any link pins in the strap. They all said the pins seem incredibly tight, and declined to use excessive force in case they damaged it. 

Any helpful advice from those who also have Vostoks please?. Failing any success on this, it will have to be a new strap for it.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought some of you might like this comparison pic I created , the image shows 2 vintage watches ( a 6152/2 and a 6154 ) and the "pizza" that chico was sent .

The "pizza" is pretty damned close to the original dont you think ! such a shame they changed the font on the ones they have released ..but I guess now you can see where they may have come across copyright issues .









( images taken from -http://paneraiworld.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/vintage-panerai-big-crown-models-in.html , and from chico's review page)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> So here's the thing. My new Vostok hasn't yet been worn, because neither two Timpson's nor my friendly jewellers have been able to remove any link pins in the strap. They all said the pins seem incredibly tight, and declined to use excessive force in case they damaged it.
> 
> Any helpful advice from those who also have Vostoks please?. Failing any success on this, it will have to be a new strap for it.


sorry, both mine have leather straps. it seems odd that none of them could do it! :-s


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, WUS'ers.

The weather is terrible this morning so no car booting for me today :-( was hoping to have a rummage for some watches to practice on

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> So here's the thing. My new Vostok hasn't yet been worn, because neither two Timpson's nor my friendly jewellers have been able to remove any link pins in the strap. They all said the pins seem incredibly tight, and declined to use excessive force in case they damaged it.
> 
> Any helpful advice from those who also have Vostoks please?. Failing any success on this, it will have to be a new strap for it.


I dont know if these links may be any use to you , I did a bit of searching looking for any "hints" I may be able to find that would help you and these are probably the most useful I could find ...

Vostock Bracelet - The Watch Forum

Changing The Watch Strap On A Vostok Komandirskie | How To Save Money And Do It Yourself!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/changing-band-vostok-europe-anchar-588743.html

Hope these are of some use .

Dall


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh dear lord ! will the insanity never end ...I have now fallen in lust with a NATO strap ....I mean cmon ..really !


( for those who are interested just google "braided tropical nato strap " and you will get where I am coming from )


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm definitely a fan of these watches and I intend to complete the collection. I like the Putin very much and the fact they've not gone by the original sizes doesn't bother me really as they are "inspired" by the originals. The only thing I'm not massively keen on is the strap, I don't like the faux leather bits but on this particular watch I think it would look better than having a normal nylon strap.
> 
> Are they using the same movement in every watch so far??
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


yeah same company but two sizes so far the fanty and subby was the same and the lufty and putin was the same which sort of makes sense .. morning all...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I dont know if these links may be any use to you , I did a bit of searching looking for any "hints" I may be able to find that would help you and these are probably the most useful I could find ...
> 
> Vostock Bracelet - The Watch Forum
> 
> ...


Thanks dall. I searched a bit last night but all the tips I found assumed links would just slide out like well greased rats down drainpipes. I'll look through the ones you've posted, cheers.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

after reopening them all I was mistaken they all have the same s.epson corps al55a (whoops my bad ) movement here's a model shot I found that's very clear of the al55a hope that's help's ok ..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

RARE Russian USSR Watch RAKETA Calendar 17 Jewels 897 | eBay

Starting to love these Ruskie watches! Raketa!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> RARE Russian USSR Watch RAKETA Calendar 17 Jewels 897 | eBay
> 
> Starting to love these Ruskie watches! Raketa!


 very nice pep the only slightly thing is what is that on the top of the back .. )


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> very nice pep the only slightly thing is what is that on the top of the back .. )


Someone tried to open it with an axe?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> RARE Russian USSR Watch RAKETA Calendar 17 Jewels 897 | eBay
> 
> Starting to love these Ruskie watches! Raketa!


Im really liking russian watches lol Ive been spending hours on ebay looking at them

Just be careful with watches from Ukraine as from my research a lot of them are not genuine


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Someone tried to open it with an axe?


 it could just be the magnification some do have a small dent in the model of the casing so you can get a small flat screwdriver under the caseback . I would check that if this was the case I would be tempted very ...  oh d would be a great person to ask


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im really liking russian watches lol Ive been spending hours on ebay looking at them
> 
> Just be careful with watches from Ukraine as from my research a lot of them are not genuine


There are some beauts, you'd wonder why they'd fake cheap watches? Love the ones with Gagarin/lenin and CCCP on the dial, who'd of thought these rusikes would be so nice.

My only gripe is some are soooo small!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Russian Mechanical Hand Winding Watch Gagarin Soviet Cosmonaut RAKETA 52mm RARE | eBay

Does it get better than this? oh my!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There are some beauts, you'd wonder why they'd fake cheap watches? Love the ones with Gagarin/lenin and CCCP on the dial, who'd of thought these rusikes would be so nice.
> 
> My only gripe is some are soooo small!


I know it doesnt make sense to fake a cheap vostok and then sell it cheap haha seems like a lot of effort for nothing

That said if you see one you like for the right price does it really matter if its original as long as you dont pay over the odds


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There are some beauts, you'd wonder why they'd fake cheap watches? Love the ones with Gagarin/lenin and CCCP on the dial, who'd of thought these rusikes would be so nice.
> 
> My only gripe is some are soooo small!


 it's not so much as then being faked it's some are still being made and their are some are being done that are like months old it's like a Russian mwc type thing and you even have the utra new ones that are nice in my opinion Russia is always been over looked in their skills with watch making in my opinion there are some gorgeous looking watch they have produces I will have to put some up ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I know it doesnt make sense to fake a cheap vostok and then sell it cheap haha seems like a lot of effort for nothing
> 
> That said if you see one you like for the right price does it really matter if its original as long as you dont pay over the odds


I don't imagine there's many of these in Eire?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I don't imagine there's many of these in Eire?


I've never seen anybody wearing one, I have my green zakaz komandirskie that i will either be fixing or changing the movement on.
Oh if your looking for a vintage vostok a certain seller now ships here again


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> after reopening them all I was mistaken they all have the same s.epson corps al55a (whoops my bad ) movement here's a model shot I found that's very clear of the al55a hope that's help's ok ..


That's interesting. I've just ebayed "al55a" and it came up with 1 item lol. Not much chance of getting them as spares then

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

these are just some I found in the last couple of days I will sort thro my Russian folder at some point ..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This is really nice, no brand name tho :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1447182
> 
> 
> This is really nice, no brand name tho :-(


 try looking on this care of oh d ...  cyrillic


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it's made in (something) but I could be wrong ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I think it's made in (something) but I could be wrong ....


Сделано в РОССИИ = Made in Russia (google translate).


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

"NOEXAЛИ!" comes back as Noexali but I've no idea who or what that is, so that's probably ohD's realm.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No results for "NOEXAЛИ!" so that's probably ohD's realm.


 again got this from oh d so mite be in here some were russian space watches


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> again got this from oh d so mite be in here some were russian space watches


Sorry ITMW, I edited my post while you posted. NOEXAЛИ! comes back as Noexali but I dunno what or who that is. Googling Noexali comes up with lots, maybe a town, but makes no sense to me. Maybe Oh D might know more.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Sorry ITMW, I edited my post while you posted. NOEXAЛИ! comes back as Noexali but I dunno what or who that is. Googling Noexali comes up with lots, maybe a town, but makes no sense to me. Maybe Oh D might know more.


lol no worry's and I liking my putin more now i have tweak it up a bit what do you guys/girls think ..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol no worry's and I liking my putin more now i have tweak it up a bit what do you guys/girls think ..


Definitely looks nicer on a bracelet than on a strap. Pity about the expanse of spring bar showing. Have you not got a wider bracelet to hand?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Definitely looks nicer on a bracelet than on a strap. Pity about the expanse of spring bar showing. Have you not got a wider bracelet to hand?


 afraid not it's a 22 I think I will keep my eyes open for a 24 I think would you believe I spent way more on the bracelet then I did on the watch lol ....


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks familiar... But different

http://bit.ly/1h3bo7X

Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im really liking russian watches lol Ive been spending hours on ebay looking at them
> 
> Just be careful with watches from Ukraine as from my research a lot of them are not genuine


One of mine came from Ukraine and the other from Belarus. Got them both in a week


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I think this is the specs for the EM watches, so far

http://www.flume.de/files/0000003288.pdf

Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Сделано в РОССИИ = Made in Russia (google translate).


Its says 'Russian Watches' as the manufacturer on the bay, shipped from Finland, $200, this beauty is 52 mm without crown lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I think this is the specs for the EM watches, so far
> 
> http://www.flume.de/files/0000003288.pdf
> 
> ...


I posted that about 2000 posts back lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The chap that did the pressure test referred to the movement as Seiko Epson AL55A. here are links (to PDFs) for the spec sheet and operating manual
> 
> Hope no-one objects to posting these links
> 
> Should point out that he was testing the Subby, which apparently does not hack, so don't know if it the same movement in the Fanty which does hack


Here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I think this is the specs for the EM watches, so far
> 
> http://www.flume.de/files/0000003288.pdf
> 
> ...


 cheer's I was looking for some thing like that ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I posted that about 2000 posts back lol


Doh.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Here


Sorry, must've missed that

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

If they are all built around the al55a we wont be getting date windows or sub dials


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so do you think I was a bit bored so how's this ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> If they are all built around the al55a we wont be getting date windows or sub dials


 that was why I took another look .. they mite use this one 
SEIKO EPSON CORP VX32/6

then you would get date at the six placement or there is another that's at the three but I can think of it now...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Just thinking, should the Casio F-91w the so called 'terrorist watch' be part of this collection? Real ones can be bought from Argos for £8 but ebay is awash with fakes. Only last week I got caught out buying a Casio A159w, turned out to be a fake. Only paid a fiver but lesson learned


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> If they are all built around the al55a we wont be getting date windows or sub dials


I don't think they'll all be al55a movements. I'm sure I read somewhere that the al55a isn't being manufactured anymore. So when the stocks depleted they'll have to use something else.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so do you think I was a bit bored so how's this ...


Nice. I'm wishing I hadn't thrown all the big cardboard backings away now.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> I don't think they'll all be al55a movements. I'm sure I read somewhere that the al55a isn't being manufactured anymore. So when the stocks depleted they'll have to use something else.


If stocks weren't depleted, they sure will be after EM's finished.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I don't think they'll all be al55a movements. I'm sure I read somewhere that the al55a isn't being manufactured anymore. So when the stocks depleted they'll have to use something else.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 the mite have bought them all for it lol ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Just thinking, should the Casio F-91w the so called 'terrorist watch' be part of this collection? Real ones can be bought from Argos for £8 but ebay is awash with fakes. Only last week I got caught out buying a Casio A159w, turned out to be a fake. Only paid a fiver but lesson learned


 I'm not overly keen on digital but I have a couple of old casio I will have to dig them out ....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm not overly keen on digital but I have a couple of old casio I will have to dig them out ....


Was more a nostalgia purchase. Replenshing lost watches from my youth


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Was more a nostalgia purchase. Replenshing lost watches from my youth


I got one tucked away somewhere

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Was more a nostalgia purchase. Replenshing lost watches from my youth


lol I would love to get my gold casio calculator watch back from the kid i swap it with some 20 odd years ago lol ..


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I would love to get my gold casio calculator watch back from the kid i swap it with some 20 odd years ago lol ..


Lol thats my next to get. I had the black calculator/databank.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Lol thats my next to get. I had the black calculator/databank.


I had the silver one with the rectangle buttons at the bottom, the db-380. They're keeping their prices.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Was more a nostalgia purchase. Replenshing lost watches from my youth


Whose youth goes back to the sun dial,not posted much looking after mrs m just keeping tabs all those pics are great, you know how bad mine are so not many from me but l will try when l can

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ITMW

Just had a look inside one of my Archives, and the battery in it says 377 SR626SW.
Are they the same as the LR626 377's you linked to?
100 pack AG4 LR626 377 1.5v button batteries,watch batteries. | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Lol thats my next to get. I had the black calculator/databank.


 nah can't seem to find them now I will have to start organizing my watch's I got that many i had to hide them all in the loft lol....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ITMW
> 
> Just had a look inside one of my Archives, and the battery in it says 377 SR626SW.
> Are they the same as the LR626 377's you linked to?
> 100 pack AG4 LR626 377 1.5v button batteries,watch batteries. | eBay


 does this help mate .  i use a ag4 / 392 I think but here's that chart....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> does this help mate .  i use a ag1 / 364 I think but here's that chart....


Not really. Don't know if an *S*R626 377 is the same as an *L*R626 377.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I would love to get my gold casio calculator watch back from the kid i swap it with some 20 odd years ago lol ..


I remember having a digital that played tunes for the alarm, if memory serves it had yellow rose of texas, she'll be coming round the mountain and many other classic tunes


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so yes not bad I buy the poundland one's at a quid but I got lots of the ag 10- ag13 left over ... is a ag 4 so i would say at that price yes I would get them ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> so yes not bad I buy the poundland one's at a quid but I got lots of the ag 10- ag13 left over ...


Uh, I solved it. SR 626's are silver oxide and last 50% longer. LR 626's are alkaline. So either can be used. That's handy, the Archives and the EM's use the same batteries.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you guys remember the old digital watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

as a guide line most watches use a ag1 or ag 4 as a rule but certain designs like swatch for example have large battery's that are like a ag 12 I think ....


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

It's the numbers you should try to match in a button cell battery. The letters are just the material the battery is made from.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

most packs look for the ag codes ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1447340
> 
> 
> Do you guys remember the old digital watches


My boss at Newmark had the Avia version of that. Very nice for the time.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Eagle Moss Military Watches Issue 2 Luftwaffe Aviator Wrist Watch Sealed MIP | eBay

19 bids so far...interesting to see how this goes?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this web link mite help chrono mate ...  Watch Battery Cross Reference Table/Chart for all Watch Batteries


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251470224257?nav=SEARCH










Supermarine Spitfire


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol no worry's and I liking my putin more now i have tweak it up a bit what do you guys/girls think ..


Metal link bracelet looks good. As did the Subby, who put the Subby on a metal link bracelet?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> My boss at Newmark had the Avia version of that. Very nice for the time.
> 
> View attachment 1447377


I have been after one of those for ages, my first digital watch was like that, where you had to press a button to see e time, which was red. I also remember the Casio ones where you could press a button and light up just one corner of the display and barely read the time!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Metal link bracelet looks good. As did the Subby, who put the Subby on a metal link bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 can't think I think I just put it on a leather strap and then on a Zulu I think ? .... I'm like the putin a lot more now but I will have to find 24mm steel bracelets..... 

doh lol it was kev who did and then killed the poor thing grrrr.


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1447340
> 
> 
> Do you guys remember the old digital watches


Yes, the LED digital watches. A few years ago I was trying to get one, although I never found a good one for a price I was willing to pay it did kind of spark my interest in watches and watch collecting.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just found one of the gold cal casios .... sold on ebay for 80 ...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1447340
> 
> 
> Do you guys remember the old digital watches


Yup, still have mine. Unbranded so I've no clue who made it. Think I may have to find a battery for it, just to prove it still works.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can't think I think I just put it on a leather strap and then on a Zulu I think ? .... I'm like the putin a lot more now but I will have to find 24mm steel bracelets.....
> 
> doh lol it was kev who did and then killed the poor thing grrrr.


Of course it was KevinW. It lasted longer than we thought it would, mind?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got an old seiko that takes an AG6 but I've run out, is there another one I can use?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've got an old seiko that takes an AG6 but I've run out, is there another one I can use?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 not really let me have a think and a look if I got any I can send ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you sure you mean ag-6 ? ....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not really let me have a think and a look if I got any I can send ...


Thanks mate, their a couple of quid for 10 off the bay but I only need a couple lol

I've got ag1, 3, 4, 10, 12, 13 no 6's

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you sure you mean ag-6 ? ....


Mmmmm I think so lol. I'll double check

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

EM's Train Crash Page.
Just visited EM's Train Crash page (aka Facebook) in search of news of future watches ,unfortunately it just consists of endless posts about people not receiving subscriptions , theres even one guy who's posted a link to Trading standards .
I guess Eaglemoss started this collection with an expensive TV advert they then ran out of money in the publicity and customer services department. Even the websites never been updated ,which with all the unemployment in the UK is ridiculous, they could have shelled out a few quid to some poor bod to get it updated . COME ON Eaglemoss! get your act together , we like ,even love your watches, now show us a bit of respect , sort out all the people with subscription issues, and show us some proper pictures, specs of the next watches .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> EM's Train Crash Page.
> Just visited EM's Train Crash page (aka Facebook) in search of news of future watches ,unfortunately it just consists of endless posts about people not receiving subscriptions , theres even one guy who's posted a link to Trading standards I guess Eaglemoss started this collection with an expensive TV advert they then ran out of money in the publicity and customer services department. Even the websites never been updated ,which with all the unemployment in the UK is ridiculous, they could have shelled out a few quid to some poor bod to get it updated . COME ON Eaglemoss! get your act together , we like ,even love your watches, now show us a bit of respect , sort out all the people with subscription issues, and show us some proper pictures, specs of the next watches .


It seems odd really as most of their other collections run like clockwork. I've never known a partwork that is so badly run that they ran out of stock at the beginning of the collection!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

got shed loads of ag13-ag12-ag10- and a few of ag4-ag3-ag1 ... but ant got no ag6 sorry mate ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Alleycat said:


> Just visited EM's Train Crash page (aka Facebook)


Opening a FB page was the worst thing they could've done. It should've been a website where they had control over what got posted. With FB any troll can post what they like.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

People expect Facebook pages these days, seems the subscriptions are the major problem,
We getting every issue in newsagents on time, in Ireland anyway

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

They should have dealt with the subsriptions before shipping to retail outlets. There must be hundreds, perhaps thousands sitting on shelves or in storage feeling unloved and unwanted


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> They should have dealt with the subsriptions before shipping to retail outlets. There must be hundreds, perhaps thousands sitting on shelves or in storage feeling unloved and unwanted


I'm not sure. The Fanty's must have gone like rockets, and I wouldn't think many of them stayed unsold at £4 for a watch. Even if you didn't want one, they were ideal xmas or birthday pressies.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> They should have dealt with the subsriptions before shipping to retail outlets. There must be hundreds, perhaps thousands sitting on shelves or in storage feeling unloved and unwanted


 I keep saying this I think the subs are handle by a different company because they seem to have delivery prolems were wh smiths don't so I reckon they e.m have outsource the subs contract ...


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Also guys, I have been a long time forum user, I have been a moderator, admin on private torrent sites in the past and what's always true, on any forum, is the amount of regular poster is a tiny percentage of the membership, if you look around WUS, while there are tons of forums, sub forum and threads, Id say we only have around 100 regular, daily posters, we have 10-15 on this thread?
> 
> Regular posters are always the guys who have an opinion and want to portray it lol most members just want to read and get info and maybe from time to time ask a question?
> 
> This thread has turned into a place where the guys who fear the backlash and opinionated members can come on and have a chat, which is a rare thing on forum sites, long may it last!


I agree with shaggy. You'll find snobbery in other areas of WUS but Affordables is, by and large, a very friendly area. Snobs occasionally wander in, but they don't tend to last long. This thread is not so different to the vast majority of other Affordables threads, in my opinion, i.e. friendly and welcoming  To new members I would say that you should explore the other Affordables threads too to get a wider experience of what you can find here.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Peteworrall said:


> I agree with shaggy. You'll find snobbery in other areas of WUS but Affordables is, by and ogre, a very friendly area. Snobs occasionally wander in, but they don't tend to last long. This thread is not so different to the vast majority of other Affordables threads, in my opinion, i.e. friendly and welcoming  To new members I would say that you should explore the other Affordables threads too to get a wider experience of what you can find here.


Totally agree with that, in the 5 years I've been a member I have read 100's of threads and 99% of them have been friendly and welcoming, definitely check out other threads that's we're you find the hidden gems that you didn't even know existed ie parnis, getat, Lew & huey, helgray, obris morgan, Melbourne and steinhart just to name a few, F71 is where I learned a whole new world of knowledge about fantastic quality affordable watches, and it's a great place to hang out!

Chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Totally agree with that, in the 5 years I've been a member I have read 100's of threads and 99% of them have been friendly and welcoming, definitely check out other threads that's we're you find the hidden gems that you didn't even know existed ie parnis, getat, Lew & huey, helgray, obris morgan, Melbourne and steinhart just to name a few, F71 is where I learned a whole new world of knowledge about fantastic quality affordable watches, and it's a great place to hang out!
> 
> Chico


Hear, hear! I'm a complete noob, but this thread has been so welcoming, with such a community spirit, that I'm not surprised it's so popular. Even the very few dissenting posters have been treated with politeness and helpful advice. It's great to feel no qualms about posting even the most noddy of questions, no-one here is "too far up themself" as we say round here.

Oh, btw, it's either a Choco Leibnitz or Aldi's equivalent for me!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I mite have been a bit hard on the old putin I took it swimming well I say swimming I had a bath wearing it... and it seems to be dry and ticking and if any thing even more shiny.... so as a friend said on here it's an inspired by so they have had some fun with how they have done it .. so the putin growing on me .....


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I mite have been a bit hard on the old putin I took it swimming well I say swimming I had a bath wearing it... and it seems to be dry and ticking and if any thing even more shiny.... so as a friend said on here it's an inspired by so they have had some fun with how they have done it .. so the putin growing on me .....


Looking forward to getting one.

Honestly, I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas.

Had to put some stuff in the loft this afternoon - came down with my Casio F-91W after the mention of them earlier. It's still got the right time too!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

If your wanting to keep these as working examples, why would you even attempt a water test. Initially they will appear to survive but the damage caused will eventually cause the movement to fail. Take a waterproof one in the bath or shower if you feel the need to time the event.

Can just imagine the scene.
Wanna come up n see my miltary watch collection

Oh my yes, hope your not trying to seduce me hehehe

Well here we have a nice example from the Vietnam war, and this one was worn by pilots of the Luftwaffe in the second world war. Ahh this fine peice was like the one worn during the Falklands conflict and even James Bond endorses them. And erm...this tatty looking rusty thing with paint peeling from the dial was used by the russians in afghanistan.

Literally!!?

Erm no I had a bath with it on. Once


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Looking forward to getting one.
> 
> Honestly, I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas.
> 
> ...


 I'm glad for you its a bugger to get the CR2016 battery and to remove the four corner screws to do it..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> If your wanting to keep these as working examples, why would you even attempt a water test. Initially they will appear to survive but the damage caused will eventually cause the movement to fail. Take a waterproof one in the bath or shower if you feel the need to time the event.


 they say they are waterproof so making sure they are mate and the fanty has survived everything so far that I have throw at it...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I got 2x cr2016 of ebay for 99p last week duracell ones too


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

*Been doing the garden all late afternoon just checking in have looking at sub homage watches on wus I like some of them no all of them I know what I want for christmas what do you want?*


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I mite have been a bit hard on the old putin I took it swimming well I say swimming I had a bath wearing it... and it seems to be dry and ticking and if any thing even more shiny.... so as a friend said on here it's an inspired by so they have had some fun with how they have done it .. so the putin growing on me .....


In the short time of being a member, there are a number of people, primarily on this thread, that I would like to call friends. You've all been very welcoming.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> *Been doing the garden all late afternoon just checking in have looking at sub homage watches on wus I like some of them no all of them I know what I want for christmas what do you want?*


Probably an Astroavia, but my family look at me very strangely whenever a new watch turns up now.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Starting to look like a collection now 




























Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> they say they are waterproof so making sure they are mate and the fanty has survived everything so far that I have throw at it...


With regards to your watch it might be rated water *resistant* (which isn't quite the same as waterproof) but is it resistant to the heat and humidity of a hot bath? Are the gaskets affected by heat? The detergents you use when you are in the bath? Wearing a cheap watch in the bath is probably the best way of ruining it...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I remember having a digital that played tunes for the alarm, if memory serves it had yellow rose of texas, she'll be coming round the mountain and many other classic tunes


Wonder what tunes are on this beauty
elektronika 55b for sale by asap31 a recomended seller on these forums


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> *Been doing the garden all late afternoon just checking in have looking at sub homage watches on wus I like some of them no all of them I know what I want for christmas what do you want?*


Recently I've been thinking this (no clue who'd buy it for me for Christmas lol)









But now it would be this


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got shed loads of ag13-ag12-ag10- and a few of ag4-ag3-ag1 ... but ant got no ag6 sorry mate ....


That's alright mate thanks anyway, I've not even looked to make sure I've got it right lol. Just got back from auction to try and pick up some nice new pieces. Too many dealers there tonight :-(

Auctioneer was even wearing a fanty!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Their idea of water resistance probably means that it will stand up to accidental splashing when washing your hands. I would rarely use a watch in water, but I wouldn't submerge a watch unless it had 100m water resistance.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Man I'm loving the look of the new Wenger commando reloaded

































Chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> can't think I think I just put it on a leather strap and then on a Zulu I think ? .... I'm like the putin a lot more now but I will have to find 24mm steel bracelets.....
> 
> doh lol it was kev who did and then killed the poor thing grrrr.


I killed it for the benefit of the forum!
But I have another


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

chrono555 said:


> Probably an Astroavia, but my family look at me very strangely whenever a new watch turns up now.
> 
> View attachment 1447680


I like that one, lots of sub dials and details but still easy to tell the time.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Russian Military Watch with Russian Military Coat.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I received a couple of shiny new straps in the post today!










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I received a couple of shiny new straps in the post today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I received a couple of shiny new straps in the post today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same strap I picked for the Archive Sharky, it's gorgeous isn't it ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's the same strap I picked for the Archive Sharky, it's gorgeous isn't it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yes, so comfortable to wear. I bought it when I saw your picture  it makes the watch look so much more expensive!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I received a couple of shiny new straps in the post today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Has James Bond defected


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Has James Bond defected


Haha! very good 

On another note, we have had over 200,000 views on this thread!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Has James Bond defected


Yes he's now known as Mr. Bondofski!  , I thought the colours matched the face nicely


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Has James Bond defected


I like the light tan stap


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Mr. Postman has just been to deliver my nato strap that I won for £1.04 on the bay. When I opened the package they had kindly sent me 3!! I've just read the description and it was definitely only for 1. I'm not paying return postage to China that's for sure lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I received a couple of shiny new straps in the post today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please share the eBay seller id. I'm sure it's been posted before but that may be 30 pages ago...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm on tapatalk on the phone at the moment so I don't think I can do a link but on the eBay search bar if you type " tan leather rally watch strap with natural stitch" it should come up, the seller is called westonwatchstraps.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Could you please share the eBay seller id. I'm sure it's been posted before but that may be 30 pages ago...


it's westonwatchstraps, here's the link Tan Leather Rally watch strap with tan stitch. High quality. 20, 22 and 24mm | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just noticed this on Eaglemoss's Facebook page:

*Hey Eaglemoss, the message here seem to be a split of happy subscribers and disappointed subscribers. Given that many people won't feedback either way via a Facebook page, I was curious about how many subscribers you have for this collection.*

Like · · 5 April at 06:30


_Eaglemoss Military Hi Jonathan,_
_
Thanks for your message. We have just under 10,000 subscribers for the collection at the moment!

Let us know if you need anything else,

Many thanks, Military Watches_

TEN THOUSAND SUBSCRIBERS!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

10,000 subscribers? Are they sure they counted that right?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> 10,000 subscribers? Are they sure they counted that right?


It's a shame that it seem to be the case that they only have enough watches for about a fifth of that amount of subscribers :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> 10,000 subscribers? Are they sure they counted that right?


I think it's a lot more than that. 10,000 is tiny, out of a population of 62million.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> I think it's a lot more than that. 10,000 is tiny, out of a population of 62million.


Yeah but out of that 62 million probably 99% don't really care about watches. It's interesting that they have 10k subscribers but I wonder if we asked that question again at say issue 20 or 50 what the answer would be.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think it's a lot more than that. 10,000 is tiny, out of a *population of 62million*.


does that include the 4 million in Ireland


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah but out of that 62 million probably 99% don't really care about watches. It's interesting that they have 10k subscribers but I wonder if we asked that question again at say issue 20 or 50 would be.


Curiously, even if 99% of the population weren't interested, 10K subscribers is about a sixtieth of the remaining 1%. I think there's either a lot more than 10K, or EM are so tiny their admin office is about two people, or they are just having to import in a panic to keep up with demand.

I think most subscribers will drop out at some point. Only us diehard and (by then) poor people will carry on doggedly.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> does that include the 4 million in Ireland


You're right, I was just counting the UK, so we can add on the population of Eire too.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You're right, I was just counting the UK, so we can add on the population of Eire too.


I was looking at the cover of my Mag today, also for sale in Malta, NZ and Aus, is that true?

(not trying to be funny with you chrono, me aul mucker  )


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

It's now two weeks since Eaglemoss took my second subscription payment for issues 4-5, I was planning to start my first post with pictures of my first five but jealousy got the better of me. Fingers crossed for tomorrow, again...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Personally I was surprised that they said they had 10k subscribers, that figure sounded way too high to me. I could imagine that perhaps 10k bought the first issue or two in the shops cheap but I just couldn't see 10k signing up to get 80 watches.

But perhaps if the collection is on sale in other territories then maybe the 10k seems a bit more achievable. But the thing is there are plenty of WUS members from Australia but why haven't we heard from any of them in this thread? 

Also think about this thread, apart from the Facebook page this seems to be the main MWC discussion and information page on the internet. Well if they really have 10k subscribers why are there only about 15 to 20 of us participating in this thread? Even if only 1% of the 10k (and you'd have to be quite devoted to sign up and subscribe) decided they wanted to chat and talk about these watches on here that would still be 100 people. But we haven't seen anything like that at all on here. Actually in fact how many of you guys are actually signed up subscribers? Have we even got 10 here?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

When they say subscribers, they could mean folk who have subbed in newsagents too?

Oh and a big welcmoe to you David!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm surprised by the number of 10,000! I would have guessed at more like 2,000. 

p.s. anyone know why I keep getting logged out? for ages I've been logged in each time I come for a read but today I keep getting logged out!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm surprised by the number of 10,000! I would have guessed at more like 2,000.
> 
> p.s. anyone know why I keep getting logged out? for ages I've been logged in each time I come for a read but today I keep getting logged out!


There's an automatic log out on WUS that seems far too short, often times I'm loggged out while generating a post


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There's an automatic log out on WUS that seems far too short, often times I'm loggged out while generating a post


that's odd, I must have been missed as I've been logged in for days until today lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Personally I was surprised that they said they had 10k subscribers, that figure sounded way too high to me. I could imagine that perhaps 10k bought the first issue or two in the shops cheap but I just couldn't see 10k signing up to get 80 watches.
> 
> But perhaps if the collection is on sale in other territories then maybe the 10k seems a bit more achievable. But the thing is there are plenty of WUS members from Australia but why haven't we heard from any of them in this thread?
> 
> Also think about this thread, apart from the Facebook page this seems to be the main MWC discussion and information page on the internet. Well if they really have 10k subscribers why are there only about 15 to 20 of us participating in this thread? Even if only 1% of the 10k (and you'd have to be quite devoted to sign up and subscribe) decided they wanted to chat and talk about these watches on here that would still be 100 people. But we haven't seen anything like that at all on here. Actually in fact how many of you guys are actually signed up subscribers? Have we even got 10 here?


I am a subscriber.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm surprised by the number of 10,000! I would have guessed at more like 2,000.
> 
> p.s. anyone know why I keep getting logged out? for ages I've been logged in each time I come for a read but today I keep getting logged out!


They were at 6000 about 3 weeks ago.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

For anyone after a Seiko SKX007 there is one on the bay in apparently excellent condition on bracelet with box only 5 months and £107 inc delivery. That's not a bad deal at all if someone just wanted one quickly and was unsure about going the Creation Watches import route.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The Luftwaffe-issued watch German navigator tried to hide in his PANTS after being captured during WWII | Mail Online

Everyone is getting in on the act!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

On the subject of how many subscribers etc the magazine has , I found something interesting whilst doing my usual "surfing" earlier . It looks like the magazine is distributed by a 3rd party company called COMAG , the most surprising thing I found whilst looking through COMAG's website was this ---

" What happens to the copies that aren't sold?The retailer returns the unsold copies (returns) to their supplying wholesaler. The copies are then scanned as returns and securely destroyed. Unsold copies are not returned to the publisher."

Now if you think about how many people have complained that the watches were "broken" when they got them due to the movement of the hands when the watches are in their packaging that means that a helluva lot of perfectly good watches might have been destroyed ! Its no wonder EM are suffering a shortage .


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Didn't I read somewhere that they had 6,000 subs a few weeks back? I highly doubt they've gained another 4,000 subs with all of the subscription trouble people have been having with them.

On a completely unrelated note, I just ordered one of those watch repair kits. €6.78 shipped from Hong Kong. I opted for the one without the spring bars, because that was costing an extra €5 in shipping, and if I really wanted them I could get them for under €4.
Estimated delivery date: 24/4 to around 8/5. And now we wait...
I don't mind though, I was going to pay about €3 for just the spring bar tool from a similar seller.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

I was planning on subscribing but have decided against it. I'll keep checking them out as they hit the shelves for as long as possible but doubt I'll but too many more. That's all thanks to this thread which has opened my eyes to all the good stuff out there. The top three watches on my want list come to about the same as the MWC collection and I'd rather spend the money on them.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> Now if you think about how many people have complained that the watches were "broken" when they got them due to the movement of the hands when the watches are in their packaging that means that a helluva lot of perfectly good watches might have been destroyed ! Its no wonder EM are suffering a shortage .


That's how I got my second Fanty. Shop said they had one that was faulty, but was still sealed. Figured there was nothing wrong with it if they hadn't even opened it.
Must be thousands get wrongly returned every issue.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> I was planning on subscribing but have decided against it. I'll keep checking them out as they hit the shelves for as long as possible but doubt I'll but too many more. That's all thanks to this thread which has opened my eyes to all the good stuff out there. The top three watches on my want list come to about the same as the MWC collection and I'd rather spend the money on them.


You cant say this and not tell us which 3


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> For anyone after a Seiko SKX007 there is one on the bay in apparently excellent condition on bracelet with box only 5 months and £107 inc delivery. That's not a bad deal at all if someone just wanted one quickly and was unsure about going the Creation Watches import route.


That is a good price!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ive been looking at some vintage watches on ebay from india and the dials have been repainted is that normal?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ive been looking at some vintage watches on ebay from india and the dials have been repainted is that normal?


These are decent watches referred to as "fantasy" as they dont normally resemble the originals. If its the HMT ones you could look in on their thread on the forum

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=843363


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's very quiet in here. Don't tell me you're all watching the soaps.....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's very quiet in here. Don't tell me you're all watching the soaps.....


Trawling ebay and saving maybes to our watched lists


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm watching the Spurs game right now and just browsing through some other threads. I'll be glad when this season is over, heard today that Sherwood is leaving at the end of the season and I don't think there will be today many tears shed among us Spurs fans.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You cant say this and not tell us which 3


Ok
Precista PRS-82 (when they become available again)
Getat MM
1950's or 60s leather strapped Omega Seamaster
I may throw another Vostok or two in as well.

I'd really like a big stainless Seamaster but I don't usually spend that much on cars never mind a watch


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Trawling ebay and saving maybes to our watched lists


I tried that. Nothing that floated my boat. But I have discovered I want eBay to add a filter that screens out Infantry and Infiltrator - eBay's infested with the things.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> These are decent watches referred to as "fantasy" as they dont normally resemble the originals. If its the HMT ones you could look in on their thread on the forum
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=843363


Thanks theres some nice ones in there. I was looking at some seiko ones too. I think if I can get one cheap I might as well lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I tried that. Nothing that floated my boat. But I have discovered I want eBay to add a filter that screens out Infantry and Infiltrator - eBay's infested with the things.


If you click advanced search next to the search box you can add words to exclude from the search ;-)

also if you type -Infantry in the search it does the same thing ;-)


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice, I wish that most sites had a 'not Invicta' option. I do not have anything against Invicta but I do not want to have to scroll through 45 pages of their 350 models that they make to look at watches that catch my fancy... because I have fancy to catch.


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi All,

I found this forum looking for info about the Eaglemoss watches as I'd been waiting for mine to turn up. Thanks to you I now have an Ebay watchlist full of watches and a load more watch websites bookmarked!!!!
On the plus side, my Eaglemoss watches arrived.
Rock on
Eddie


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> For anyone after a Seiko SKX007 there is one on the bay in apparently excellent condition on bracelet with box only 5 months and £107 inc delivery. That's not a bad deal at all if someone just wanted one quickly and was unsure about going the Creation Watches import route.


Creation is currently 110 pounds for the K version, with free postage, so that's pushing the envelope a bit close for a pre-owned watch, and Creation has a 2-year worldwide warranty.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome Eddie and Kip. It's not usually this quiet. You've discovered the same thing we all have, here leads on to other watches and whammo! suddenly you've got a drawer-ful!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kip and Eddie, welcome to the madhouse lads. Get ready to empty your bank accounts !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Kip and Eddie, welcome to the madhouse lads. Get ready to empty your bank accounts !


...... and anyone else's you can get your hands on! Wife's. Kid's.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ...... and anyone else's you can get your hands on! Wife's. Kid's.


Hells bells Chrono don't give me any ideas, I'll be sneaking about in the night emptying the girls piggy banks !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> Creation is currently 110 pounds for the K version, with free postage, so that's pushing the envelope a bit close for a pre-owned watch, and Creation has a 2-year worldwide warranty.


I know I normally always recommend Creation Watches but I know that some of the guys over in Ireland have been concerned about import duties which is why they were looking at EU sources.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am working till 22.00 hrs all week just been checking back thanks for seller on tan watch straps I will send away this week _ will put it on my rotary chrono and post a pic when I get it_


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

At the moment, including chance of duties creation have great deals!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Regarding the froggy and the will it or won't it have a date window I was looking at the magazines and importantly the magazine introduction 4 page booklet that came with the first issue. As you can seen from the first photo it clearly has a date window AND a leather strap.



















BUT on he rear page of the pizza issue (yes I know some don't have it yet) it shows the froggy without a date window and a nylon strap.










Yet if I go back to the introduction booklet this little gem is stated:










Could we in some way have legal redress with EM in regards to showing and stating a future watch and then clearly ignoring this and offering an inferior model ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I imagine a subscriber may be able to if they subscribed from issue 1 or even 2 based on the information supplied. Though I have no idea if or how EM would compensate for their inaccuracies. Casual buyers would see the product clearly before purchase and therefore have free choice as to whether they purchased the product


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Even the minute and second hand do not look the same


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I noticed that when this was first brought up and was even going yo defend em by saying the watch with the window may not be the frenchy as it was described as a 1960s submariner and not seaman


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

@ the Watchsmeller,

I think it was yourself bought the Jaragar Monaco?

This has been on my want list for a while, Im really quite taken with Jaragars offerings and indeed i think it was me that introduced you lot to them. I'm planning on purchasing a Monaco on my return to blighty.

Could you post a few pics and let me know your impressions?
(apologies if I've already missed that!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> @ the Watchsmeller,
> 
> I think it was yourself bought the Jaragar Monaco?
> 
> ...


No probs Kev just give me 45 mins I've got to drive the wagon back to the depot !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> @ the Watchsmeller,
> 
> I think it was yourself bought the Jaragar Monaco?
> 
> ...


Ok Kevin, I'm back at work now! Here are the pictures of the Jaragar monaco.














































The Jaragar monaco in my opinion is well worth the £24.99 I paid for it Kev. The bracelet is not the greatest quality in the world, not flimsy jst a bit cheap. The watch has serious presence on my tiny wrist ! It also has a bit of weight to it but I like that. 
As you can see the automatic movement is for want of another expression, ugly and not really deserving of an exhibition back. The automatic function only seems to hold a charge for about 30-36 hours but this was stated by the seller and the watch can be also wound with the crown. The day/date is a bit hard to get your head around at first but someone pointed me in the right direction to a link on how to set it. 
Personally I'm going to replace the bracelet for a alligator strap with a nice polished deployment clasp....lovely ! 
All in all Kev as I stated before well worth a punt for £25 though if I'd bought one from the cheeky sod on the bay selling them for £200 I'd feel a bit ripped of. 
One things for sure Kev I'll be getting a few more Jaragars in the future. 
Oh and here's a picture of my Archive with a georgeous leather tan strap that I found on the bay and fitted to it.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for that!

The Jaragar is fantastic!
It is crying out for a strap to do it justice, but it looks great on you wrist
As for the exhibition back, it's going to spend its life against a wrist!

For £25 is there another watch out there with as much presence?

Yep Jaragar are definitely going to feature heavily in my collection, they just look so good.

Here's mine again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Edit to add, 
Your archive looks insane on that strap!
Brilliant!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> The Jaragar is fantastic!
> It is crying out for a strap to do it justice, but it looks great on you wrist
> ...


Cheers Kev, it certainly looks the biz on that strap IMHO. How much did you pay for that Jaragar Kev ? I usually don't like busy dials but I have to admit that's quite nice lad.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mr Watchsmeller, could you point me in the direction of the Jarager day/date setting link. I got mine with a black strap but I have a nice leather rally strap coming for it. Completely agree with the comments about the movement but it looks fabulous on the wrist


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Would you believe I got it for £6.99?

The seller had it advertised as an aviator... I found it when I did a random eBay watch search.
It arrived not working, but £5.99 from my jeweller had it up and rocking

The face doesn't look so fussy on the wrist, but I accept it is an acquired taste.

I'm really liking jaragars offerings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Who knew? Theres a formula for everything these. Must be something to do with health and safety








Wrist width times 0.618
Im a 38


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Funny story, one of my Japanese colleagues brought this watch back from Japan, I think he got it with mild seven cigarettes and he knew I liked watches  and gave it to me.

This has sat in my work locker since! I forgot it was in there, maybe 4-5 years lol.

Mild seven sponsor f1 and I thought I need to show my mwc pals.

It isn't a bad quality watch. With a nice rubber strap. Has some weight to it!

Needs a battery but what do lot think?










http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/08/em
e4yde3.jpg



















Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

[Q UOTE=merlind100;7639640]Mr Watchsmeller, could you point me in the direction of the Jarager day/date setting link. I got mine with a black strap but I have a nice leather rally strap coming for it. Completely agree with the comments about the movement but it looks fabulous on the wrist[/QUOTE]

Struggling to find it at the moment Merlin. I'm just using my phone on tapatalk as I'm at work at the moment. If your on the computer you could try typing Jaragar monaco date setting or something along those lines in the WUS searchbar or you could try googling it. I've got to go back to work now but if I find it I will PM you Merlin.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

opps more pics for 2 posts back










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Would you believe I got it for £6.99?
> 
> The seller had it advertised as an aviator... I found it when I did a random eBay watch search.
> It arrived not working, but £5.99 from my jeweller had it up and rocking
> ...


Bargin!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Lets play a little game

What's this got to do with anything?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that they had 6,000 subs a few weeks back? I highly doubt they've gained another 4,000 subs with all of the subscription trouble people have been having with them.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, I just ordered one of those watch repair kits. €6.78 shipped from Hong Kong. I opted for the one without the spring bars, because that was costing an extra €5 in shipping, and if I really wanted them I could get them for under €4.
> Estimated delivery date: 24/4 to around 8/5. And now we wait...
> I don't mind though, I was going to pay about €3 for just the spring bar tool from a similar seller.


I'd imagine new subscribers probably aren't looking here or on Facebook.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I noticed that when this was first brought up and was even going yo defend em by saying the watch with the window may not be the frenchy as it was described as a 1960s submariner and not seaman


I've got a feeling some pics of the first 6 were from the trail run they did last year, alterations have been made ahead of the full run starting this year. It's possible they've had copyright issues and maybe even a change of supplier/manufacturer.

As for legal redress? Not sure. EM themselves claim they don't know if the French Seaman's Watch will have a date window or not . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Kevinw said:


> Lets play a little game
> 
> What's this got to do with anything?
> 
> ...


Has it been seen in a movie? Scarface?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Lets play a little game
> 
> What's this got to do with anything?
> 
> ...


Custard Cream HQ?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Lets play a little game
> 
> What's this got to do with anything?
> 
> ...


Either you performed the ultimate watch test on the "subby" and you dropped it from that balcony to see if it would survive

OR

the subby jumped of its own accord as it was tired of being mistreated !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Lets play a little game
> 
> What's this got to do with anything?
> 
> ...


I know, its Eaglemoss international complaints department?

or was it in Goldfinger?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I was pretty excited to open this little parcel this morning! Citizen Eco-Drive Diver with shark mesh bracelet! I'm now prepared for the school run later!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was pretty excited to open this little parcel this morning! Citizen Eco-Drive Diver with shark mesh bracelet! I'm now prepared for the school run later!
> 
> View attachment 1449755


Very very nice Sharky, be sure to syncronise with Greenwich prior to setting off to the school!

Sharkys shark mesh


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Any of these for under £25 or a Komandirskie Tank for £31? 








/\/\ Rolex Milgauss Homage or copy /\/\








/\/\ Rolex Submariner Homage or copy /\/\








/\/\ Rolex Explorer 2 Homage or copy /\/\









/\/\ Rolex Daytona Homage or copy /\/\








/\/\ Rolex Seamaster Planet Ocean Homage or copy /\/\


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Lets play a little game
> 
> What's this got to do with anything?
> 
> ...


He'll probably tell us when he gets back in a week's time. grrrr


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Any of these for under £25 or a Komandirskie Tank for £31?


What does your heart tell you Foxy?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

heart says "roll a fat one" lol

Bagelsport seem to get good results in the searches (some bad uns) kinda hit n miss at £22

Orkina is only £15

Need to search for the Komandirskie reviews


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fox - it depends on what you are after. Those Bagelsports are all very obvious homages to very well known Rolex and Omega models whereas the Vostok is it's own original.

Personally I'd prefer ideally either a sterile dial or a slightly less direct homage. And in terms of build quality it's said that Alpha are a cut above Bagelsport. Though having said that the Bagelsport Milgauss model is quite pretty looking.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Got a sub homage with my SOKI and its still going good, wear it a my main beater watch now.
Think when i pull that trigger it will be the Vostock (now which one lol)


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> I know, its Eaglemoss international complaints department?
> 
> or was it in Goldfinger?


Winner!
It's the fontainebleau hotel on Miami Beach, where bond meets Goldfinger for the first time......and he's wearing his Subby.....and this fetching garment










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Just a quick pic to remind us how nice Lufty looks, close up.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Any of these for under £25 or a Komandirskie Tank for £31?


I like this one! I've just seen it for £10.97!

Scrub that, found it for £8.99!


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Bagelsport seem to get good results in the searches (some bad uns) kinda hit n miss at £22
> 
> Orkina is only £15
> 
> Need to search for the Komandirskie reviews


Begelsport seem weel respected in Affordables forum.
There is a review of that Orkina somewhere (Reviews or Affordables) which wasn't favourable - I was interested in them too but changed mind after reading.
The Russian Komandirskie again appear respected most of all here.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Windows XP users, support ends at midnite*

If anyone here is using Windows XP, you must visit Windows Updates before midnight to ensure your pc is updated for the future against malware.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Winner!
> It's the fontainebleau hotel on Miami Beach, where bond meets Goldfinger for the first time......and he's wearing his Subby.....and this fetching garment
> 
> 
> ...


Oh goody what do I win lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, I am going to have to stop buying watches till after payday, my car needs two new tyres! At least there will still be my MWC collection to keep me going.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, I am going to have to stop buying watches till after payday, my car needs two new tyres! At least there will still be my MWC collection to keep me going.


me too! I've bought 6 watches apart from the EM ones since EM started!it's becoming a problem lol


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Total noob question: ...how do I get the back off of the subby?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Total noob question: ...how do I get the back off of the subby?


There is a small raised lip usually next to one of the strap lugs, you need a thin knife blade or similar tool to lever it off


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Total noob question: ...how do I get the back off of the subby?


Next question will no doubt be "how the [email protected]#% do you get the back on subby"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Winner!
> It's the fontainebleau hotel on Miami Beach, where bond meets Goldfinger for the first time......and he's wearing his Subby.....and this fetching garment
> 
> 
> ...


I think that was the same place Goldieboy stocked up on the entire contents of the Boots No7 counter and went amok with it on Bond's squeeze.









The least said about that "fetching garment" the better. Looks like something you'd see on the Five Singin' Sperms, aka One Direction.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Well the fever got me today. Drat 2 watches up and £28 down. Have posted in the Russian watch section to find out what it is cos I know nothing lol
















Not the best dial, paint cracking and not in a good way. Must pay more attention before i listen to my heart lol £15 delivered (40 day lie down)








£13 delivered Uk seller


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Moooman said:


> Total noob question: ...how do I get the back off of the subby?


did you get your fanty yet moonman?

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN MINISTRY WATCH #710288 NEW | eBay

The adventure continues. My MWC-inspired purchase has now defeated three different jewellers and two Timpson's shops. No-one can shift the link pins, so it's going in WD40 (other penetrating oils are available) until the weekend, when I will take up my lump hammer and centre punch, and give it a rather agricultural thump, which may be the way the strap was assembled and the root of the problem.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> did you get your fanty yet moonman?
> 
> chico


I've already posted pictures , hang on, I'll PM you now.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Well the fever got me today. Drat 2 watches up and £28 down. Have posted in the Russian watch section to find out what it is cos I know nothing lol
> 
> Not the best dial, paint cracking and not in a good way. Must pay more attention before i listen to my heart lol £15 delivered (40 day lie down)
> 
> ...


I love that Casio. The price makes the deal all the sweeter too.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN MINISTRY WATCH #710288 NEW | eBay
> 
> The adventure continues. My MWC-inspired purchase has now defeated three different jewellers and two Timpson's shops. No-one can shift the link pins, so it's going in WD40 (other penetrating oils are available) until the weekend, when I will take up my lump hammer and centre punch, and give it a rather agricultural thump, which may be the way the strap was assembled and the root of the problem.


Maybe and i mean maybe. you could just get rid of the braclet and go for a NATO?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I love that Casio. The price makes the deal all the sweeter too.


hi chrono, how long were you waiting for your archive, I bought mine last friday and they only shipped it today :-(


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> hi chrono, how long were you waiting for your archive, I bought mine last friday and they only shipped it today :-(


Usually it's next day. I bought mine on Friday nite, expecting him to post it out Saturday or Monday. He only posted it out today (Tuesday) according to the ebay email I got.
Normally he posts it the same morning after he gets payment.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Maybe and i mean maybe. you could just get rid of the braclet and go for a NATO?


It's either that or the rubber option pep. And I suppose removing the bracelet gives me another way to have a crack at it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I rushed around like a blue-arsed fly on Saturday morning to get my payment on the card and paid, only to find I needn't have rushed.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> It's either that or the rubber option pep. And I suppose removing the bracelet gives me another way to have a crack at it


I know if it was me, I'd be going nuts to wear it lol?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Usually it's next day. I bought mine on Friday nite, expecting him to post it out Saturday or Monday. He only posted it out today (Tuesday) according to the ebay email I got.
> Normally he posts it the same morning after he gets payment.


I hope he's not going down the EM way of shipping, next he'll be saying...'too much demand' lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> It's either that or the rubber option pep. And I suppose removing the bracelet gives me another way to have a crack at it


It just occured to me, that this sentence, in any other context could get one arrested? PMSL!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I hope he's not going down the EM way of shipping, next he'll be saying...'too much demand' lol


Nah, I think either he had a day off/sick or a meeting etc. He's posted my previous two out the morning after getting payment.
It does say within 3-5 days, so anything sooner is a bonus.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I know if it was me, I'd be going nuts to wear it lol?


I am! Unfortunately it's so big it almost slips right off my wrist, and if I had a 22mm Nato or Zulu I'd swap it right now.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Usually it's next day. I bought mine on Friday nite, expecting him to post it out Saturday or Monday. He only posted it out today (Tuesday) according to the ebay email I got.
> Normally he posts it the same morning after he gets payment.


I ordered mine last Saturday and it has not even been marked as dispatched yet  I can't complain till tomorrow as today was the last 'predicted arrival date'

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> I ordered mine last Saturday and it has not even been marked as dispatched yet  I can't complain till tomorrow as today was the last 'predicted arrival date'


That not good. Starting to go off him, though I already was because he doesn't give any feedback. Think futures should be through Kev.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Well the fever got me today. Drat 2 watches up and £28 down. Have posted in the Russian watch section to find out what it is cos I know nothing lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seen you thread in the ruskie forum, have you seen this thread?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/real-fake-submarine-vostok-133232.html


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> seen you thread in the ruskie forum, have you seen this thread?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/real-fake-submarine-vostok-133232.html


Well I found out its an Ostwok, Swiss and Russian partnership. Dunno wether Im sad or happy. Two birds with one stone though lol

from edscorner at wordpress
[Here's a question for you. When is a Vostok not a Vostok. The answer-when it's an Ostwok. For those of you who are now scratching your heads, I'm quite serious. It seems that back in the mid 1990s a Swiss company was formed for the purpose of selling rebranded Vostok models to western customers. (See this thread on Watchuseek for more discussion). The company was named Ostwok and was in business from 1995 until roughly 2000. Their products were otherwise ordinary Vostok Komandirskie and Generalskie models except that the logo on the watch face was changed (See images above. That's not a Vostok logo). Otherwise, the Ostwok is a Vostok in all other respects. . All in all, the Ostwok is an interesting footnote in Russian watchmaking history. FYI, I got this one on ebay. Examples turn up there from time to time.]


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Original

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN MINISTRY WATCH #710288 NEW | eBay
> 
> The adventure continues. My MWC-inspired purchase has now defeated three different jewellers and two Timpson's shops. No-one can shift the link pins, so it's going in WD40 (other penetrating oils are available) until the weekend, when I will take up my lump hammer and centre punch, and give it a rather agricultural thump, which may be the way the strap was assembled and the root of the problem.


It could be like a small w shape pin very hard to get out and the same going back on One of my bracllet watches almost ripped the skin off my fingers so beware


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That not good. Starting to go off him, though I already was because he doesn't give any feedback. Think futures should be through Kev.


Yeah I never got feedback from him either which,considering that I went to the trouble of giving him feedback is bad manners :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I never got feedback from him either which,considering that I went to the trouble of giving him feedback is bad manners :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Annoying when they don't leave feedback, I always leave feed, but I wait till they do it first now

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

GOT my G Shock wearing it for work running got times good enough but setting date still trying to work it out checked user manual on net still lost now looking for cities lon for london still no joy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Press the top left button till it beeps, then press the bottom left button to pick what you want to change, then the 2 right buttons to go up or down

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Press the top left button till it beeps, then press the bottom left button to pick what you want to change, then the 2 right buttons to go up or down
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I will give it a go

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN MINISTRY WATCH #710288 NEW | eBay
> 
> The adventure continues. My MWC-inspired purchase has now defeated three different jewellers and two Timpson's shops. No-one can shift the link pins, so it's going in WD40 (other penetrating oils are available) until the weekend, when I will take up my lump hammer and centre punch, and give it a rather agricultural thump, which may be the way the strap was assembled and the root of the problem.


what does the back of the strap look like? can we see a photo? maybe one of us may be able to think of something not thought of by the jewellers? doubtful but you never know ;-)


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I Love this collection. This photo is going in WRUW thread too.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That not good. Starting to go off him, though I already was because he doesn't give any feedback. Think futures should be through Kev.


I paid for mine on Saturday night but then saw the delivery date was up to the 15th when Im on holiday. So I emailed him and I specifically asked for a delivery date as Im going on holiday next week and he replied with the quoted vague delivery dates then said I should get it this week so will see. Ebay though is not just about a good product its about quick posting and good communication . ( my opinion)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That not good. Starting to go off him, though I already was because he doesn't give any feedback. Think futures should be through Kev.


I purchased mine on April 1st, processed the payment on April 2nd, emailed him on April 5th, he responded April 6th, estimated delivery 9th-11th April.

I 'think' he only visits the post office twice a week. So, for some people, they appear to get their watches much quicker. For the volume he's selling, it makes sense, not having to send things out daily. For him, anyway . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Just bought this bad-boy. 
Anyone know what the post from St Petersburg is like?
I wonder if it'll take as long as EM. They took payment for issues 4&5 a month ago - still waiting.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm not wanting to upset anyone that has bought the Jaragar Monaco watch for £25 but I just came across this while looking at watch display boxes! Same watch, £15.96

MENS AUTOMATIC MECHANICAL SILVER STAINLESS STEEL CASE DATE DISPLAY SPORT WATCH | eBay


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey guys, I'm not wanting to upset anyone that has bought the Jaragar Monaco watch for £25 but I just came across this while looking at watch display boxes! Same watch, £15.96
> 
> MENS AUTOMATIC MECHANICAL SILVER STAINLESS STEEL CASE DATE DISPLAY SPORT WATCH | eBay


Nice! Thanks for that! It's in my Watch list (theres a pun in there)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Nice! Thanks for that! It's in my Watch list (theres a pun in there)


It's in my watch list too, amongst all the other watches lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's in my list of to-gets too. Thinking again about Jaragar. Two nights back I saw a Jaragar/Automatic pilot's watch going for under a tenner but I had less than 5 minutes till the end of the auction, and didn't have time to ask if it was worth getting. Could kick myself, cos now I can only find them going for double that price.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-Mens-j...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item35d3b36b45









Postie kindly delivered my black Archy today!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Bit bored so took sum pics of the infantry sub homage, great little beater watch! prefer the 42mm case compared to the standard sub at 40mm, can be had for under £15!

























































chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fanty on my nice new olive nato 









Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

This could be on my list of to-gets if the price is affordable enough when it comes out. It's a new watch for the blind, called the Bradley, but it's appealing to sighted people too.
Due out here later in the year.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I purchased mine on April 1st, processed the payment on April 2nd, emailed him on April 5th, he responded April 6th, estimated delivery 9th-11th April.
> 
> I 'think' he only visits the post office twice a week. So, for some people, they appear to get their watches much quicker. For the volume he's selling, it makes sense, not having to send things out daily. For him, anyway . . .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I hate to do it, but I had to raise a dispute through eBay as my watch still hasn't arrived. I checked with the postie and even the sorting office and there is nothing waiting for me there. As others have had satisfactory experiences I guess it must have been lost somewhere in the postal system. Doubtless in the future one of those ex-postmen will turn up with a house full of undelivered letters and my watch will be in there!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Mike, but you're right to take out a dispute. Hope it or a replacement turns up in the coming days regardless.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Just bought this bad-boy.
> Anyone know what the post from St Petersburg is like?
> I wonder if it'll take as long as EM. They took payment for issues 4&5 a month ago - still waiting.
> 
> ...


15 days for mine to come mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey guys, I'm not wanting to upset anyone that has bought the Jaragar Monaco watch for £25 but I just came across this while looking at watch display boxes! Same watch, £15.96
> 
> MENS AUTOMATIC MECHANICAL SILVER STAINLESS STEEL CASE DATE DISPLAY SPORT WATCH | eBay


LOL, Just my luck ! Well done Sharky on sniffing out a bargain.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

nylon watch strap black 20mm Fits Military And Others item for 2 | eBay

...guys... just saying.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> nylon watch strap black 20mm Fits Military And Others item for 2 | eBay
> 
> ...guys... just saying.


Need to heat-seal those holes though. Look like they're badly frayed.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> 15 days for mine to come mate


15 days is fast when your an EM subscriber lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Need to heat-seal those holes though. Look like they're badly frayed.


Yeah they are, i noticed that immediately.

What would I "Heat seal" them with?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> nylon watch strap black 20mm Fits Military And Others item for 2 | eBay
> 
> ...guys... just saying.


were those 2 straps for £2.20 by any chance? I got 2 very similar! I ran the strap very quickly thru the flame on the gas hob on my cooker to tidy the edges then heated a jewellers screwdriver on the heat and poked it thru the holes


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> nylon watch strap black 20mm Fits Military And Others item for 2 | eBay
> 
> ...guys... just saying.


I don't know an awful lot about NATO straps but I've got some cheap ones, but they always seem to fray easily and make my wrist itchy. I've also bought some that say they're from MWC of Zurich that (so far) haven't frayed and don't make me itch. Unfortunately they're more expensive.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> were those 2 straps for £2.20 by any chance? I got 2 very similar! I ran the strap very quickly thru the flame on the gas hob on my cooker to tidy the edges then heated a jewellers screwdriver on the heat and poked it thru the holes


Gonna try that - get the fire brigade on stand by.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I still haven't seen issue 4 in shops. I don't really mind, because I wasn't planning to buy it, but if this is the case with issue 5 heads will roll, ha.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> Yeah they are, i noticed that immediately.
> 
> What would I "Heat seal" them with?


Just a small one-inch nail held in a pair of pliers. Heat nail with a lighter for a few seconds, push into hole quickly. Edges of hole will go solid.
Be careful running the strap over your gas stove - too long and poof! it's an _expired _strap.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just a small one-inch nail held in a pair of pliers. Heat nail with a lighter for a few seconds, push into hole quickly. Edges of hole will go solid.
> Be careful running the strap over your gas stove - too long and poof! it's an _ex_-strap.


I can do a lighter and a nail. Alright, thanks guys .


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just a small one-inch nail held in a pair of pliers. Heat nail with a lighter for a few seconds, push into hole quickly. Edges of hole will go solid.
> Be careful running the strap over your gas stove - too long and poof! it's an _expired _strap.


I have a couple of fray ends on one of my natos. What's the best way to get rid of them? I was thinking of using a zippo just to seal the ends

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> I have a couple of fray ends on one of my natos. What's the best way to get rid of them? I was thinking of using a zippo just to seal the ends


That would be fine.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just a small one-inch nail held in a pair of pliers. Heat nail with a lighter for a few seconds, push into hole quickly. Edges of hole will go solid.
> Be careful running the strap over your gas stove - too long and poof! it's an _expired _strap.


Maybe the gas stove was bad advice by me lol but sadly no lighters in my house or that would have been my first option


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Maybe the gas stove was bad advice by me lol but sadly no lighters in my house or that would have been my first option


Just had visions of a sudden pile of ash where the strap used to be


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

because I have 3 eco-drive watches I was googling possible indoor charging options and I came across this WUS forum! it's amazing how many times WUS comes at the top of a watch related search 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/charging-your-solar-watches-during-dark-winter-months-620204-2.html

I think I have a way to go yet! ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a bit OTT. I just leave mine on the side table by the window now. When I used to wear it I was amazed how it kept going when it spent most of the time in darkness up a sleeve.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I hate to do it, but I had to raise a dispute through eBay as my watch still hasn't arrived. I checked with the postie and even the sorting office and there is nothing waiting for me there. As others have had satisfactory experiences I guess it must have been lost somewhere in the postal system. Doubtless in the future one of those ex-postmen will turn up with a house full of undelivered letters and my watch will be in there!


My wife rang me to say it was delivered today, but she was out. So it's in the sorting office. Though, as an anniversary present, I shan't be getting my hands on it before April 27th . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Just a small one-inch nail held in a pair of pliers. Heat nail with a lighter for a few seconds, push into hole quickly. Edges of hole will go solid.
> Be careful running the strap over your gas stove - too long and poof! it's an _expired _strap.


Personally I heat a fork on the stove then poke one prong through each hole, one at a time very quickly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ok, I found it for £14.99 so really couldn't resist!









Men&apos;s Automatic Winding Mechanical Day Date Analog Display Stainless Watch Gift | eBay

now to decide whether to go leather or nato? hmmmm


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Dear Stuart,

Thank you for taking the time to write your email. Unfortunately I can only see up to issue 21 and its none of those so it wont be out for quite a while as were currently on issue 5.

I hope this helps. If you need anything else then I would be happy to help.




Kind regards

Lydia

--
Customer Experience Department
Data Base Factory -.Unit 4 Pullman Business Park,.Ringwood BH24 1HD
Email:[email protected]
--

09/04/2014 10:30 - Stuart Aspey wrote:
Good morning. Just a follow up email. My Granddad would like to purchase a US Infantry Watch and an Italian Commando Watch. Do you know when they are likely to become available through your online shop?
.
Kind Regards
.
Stuart Aspey


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Obviously they have people with no experience of miltary watches working for them .Very silly .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

After my post about waiting for my Archive Pan , its turned up today and I don't like it. 
I love it!
I even like the black strap it came with . Its the best £20 quid Iv spent .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

In all fairness the "Italian Commando" they would know better as the Italian diver.
However I think I'm going to write to Tesco's for all future EM enquiries - might get more sense out of them......


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

If your not a subscriber and want to keep the magazine in good nick, you might want to get some of these
Magazine Binders, Modern Bookbinders Ltd


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol. I know it's been listed as an Italian Diver ever since the second issue, even online, and it was my error in calling it a commando, but then I found the brochure from issue one . . . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. The US Infantry was Issue number 1 and the Italian Commando is Issue number 5. As I am a subscriber, I have these watches already, but only the US Infantry and German Luftwaffe watches are listed in the online shop, but they are out stock.

Kind Regards

Stuart Aspey 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

sharkyfisher said:


> ok, I found it for £14.99 so really couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 1451015
> 
> ...


That watch is a heavy chunk of metal, don't know if a NATO would be up to the job...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> That watch is a heavy chunk of metal, don't know if a NATO would be up to the job...


How about this leather one? 22mm Original SHARK Red Mesh Permeability Genuine Leather Sport Watch Band Strap | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> ok, I found it for £14.99 so really couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 1451015
> 
> ...


what about a gulf racing themed nato -









chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Alleycat said:


> After my post about waiting for my Archive Pan , its turned up today and I don't like it.
> I love it!
> I even like the black strap it came with . Its the best £20 quid Iv spent .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


unwritten rule around these parts are if you dont post pics it didn't happen!!! lol

chico


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ok, I found it for £14.99 so really couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 1451015
> 
> ...


I got mine on a black leather strap but I've got a better rally style one on order. It is heavy and has popped the spring bar once and fallen off already. Thought it was nice at £25, even better at £15. Saw the real thing for sale at Bluewater yesterday and discovered I have saved £9725 by buying the Jaragar instead


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> I got mine on a black leather strap but I've got a better rally style one on order. It is heavy and has popped the spring bar once and fallen off already. Thought it was nice at £25, even better at £15. Saw the real thing for sale at Bluewater yesterday and discovered I have saved £9725 by buying the Jaragar instead


What are the sub dials used for is it day and date


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> unwritten rule around these parts are if you dont post pics it didn't happen!!! lol
> 
> chico


rule number two is don't break the rules so here it is ! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The third rule is : Always refer to rules 1 & 2.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Be brief....


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

Things brings up another good question. Should we make a preemptive strike against right handed watch wearers because when the zombie apocalypse happens we will be at odds with them for resources?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

STOP..... trying to nick my feckin Archive!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

kipLightning said:


> Things brings up another good question. Should we make a preemptive strike against right handed watch wearers because when the zombie apocalypse happens we will be at odds with them for resources?


Do right handed people wear their watch on the right or left wrist? I'm a leftie and my watch is on my left wrist also!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> 15 days is fast when your an EM subscriber lol
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Very true, lets hopre they dont all take a leaf out of the EM book


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Do right handed people wear their watch on the right or left wrist? I'm a leftie and my watch is on my left wrist also!


I'm a rightie and wear mine on the right too.


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Do right handed people wear their watch on the right or left wrist? I'm a leftie and my watch is on my left wrist also!


I wear mine on my right and I'm right handed , there is one disadvantage though, people who wear theirs on their left can stare lovingly at their newest watch whilst taking a boring phone call .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Um.... hold phone in left hand??


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got a right-handed phone I can sell ya....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm a rightie and wear mine on the right too.


I've often thought it would make sense to wear an auto watch on your...hmmm how do I say this, you primary hand i.e. on the right if you're a righty and vice versa, just to keep it going, so to speak.

Then it would be harder to adjust time/date etc..

Better than on both wrists, which I have done in the past, don't tell anyone though


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I've often thought it would make sense to wear an auto watch on your...hmmm how do I say this, you primary hand i.e. on the right if you're a righty and vice versa, just to keep it going, so to speak.
> 
> Then it would be harder to adjust time/date etc..
> 
> Better than on both wrists, which I have done in the past, don't tell anyone though


I started out wearing it on the left, then changed to the right just to be different and stayed like it since. Different...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I started out wearing it on the left, then changed to the right just to be different and stayed like it since. Different...


More power tyo you chrono, its good to go against the grain sometime


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

I read somewhere that people that wear watches on their right arms hate baby kittens. I mean really hate baby kittens. They might not think it now but 10 years 20 years down the road they will see a baby kitten and think, "I hate that". Watch on right wrist = hates baby kittens. Remember that fact.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Do right handed people wear their watch on the right or left wrist? I'm a leftie and my watch is on my left wrist also!


I'm right handed and wear mine on the left. My friend wears his on the right and is right handed, but that's only because there was no convincing him otherwise after he watched Austin Powers, "spectacles, testicles, wallet and watch"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

kipLightning said:


> I read somewhere that people that wear watches on their right arms hate baby kittens. I mean really hate baby kittens. They might not think it now but 10 years 20 years down the road they will see a baby kitten and think, "I hate that". Watch on right wrist = hates baby kittens. Remember that fact.


I must be really messed up as I wear on my left and dispise baby kittens (is there an adult kitten?).


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I must be really messed up as I wear on my left and dispise baby kittens (is there an adult kitten?).


A Cat...........?


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

pepperami said:


> I must be really messed up as I wear on my left and dispise baby kittens (is there an adult kitten?).


You and the right handed person that wears a watch on the right hand need tents at carnivals where people can pay money to look at you.

"Come see the left armed watch wearer baby kitten hater!!!!" 
I would pay to see that action.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Watch on left hand, phone to left ear. Right handed.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

I am stunned that this thread has over 5500 posts. Woah.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

kipLightning said:


> I read somewhere that people that wear watches on their right arms hate baby kittens. I mean really hate baby kittens. They might not think it now but 10 years 20 years down the road they will see a baby kitten and think, "I hate that". Watch on right wrist = hates baby kittens. Remember that fact.


True fact
I also read that every time a right handed person puts a watch on their right wrist, somewhere in the world a puppy dies. Couldn't have that on my conscience, which is why I wear mine on the left wrist.

Also - if you're right handed isn't it difficult to do the strap up using your left hand. 
Also - watches are designed to be worn on the left wrist, that's why the crown is on the right hand side of the watch. If your watch is on your right wrist try adjusting it without taking it off.

Think of the puppies people

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smacky said:


> I am stunned that this thread has over 5500 posts. Woah.


a lot of them are people posting how shocked they are to see such a high post count :-d

Welcome smacky!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> (is there an adult kitten?).


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Why would anyone be REMOTELY interested in baby kittens after this






? ? ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Why would anyone be REMOTELY interested in baby kittens after this
> View attachment 1451205
> ? ? ?


What baby kittens?

Oh, right, I remember - my mind wandered - sorry

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1451200


why can't I press "like" more than once?


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Um.... hold phone in left hand??


I could'nt do that it would feel very wrong lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1451200


I'd crawl through a barrel of broken glass just to eat the lumps from her litter tray !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd crawl through a barrel of broken glass just to eat the lumps from her litter tray !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Hahaha! That got me watchy

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Silly question, maybe. Where's ITMW? And how is this thread still going in his absence? Lol. He is the King of 'Off Topic'

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Silly question, maybe. Where's ITMW? And how is this thread still going in his absence? Lol. He is the King of 'Off Topic'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Dunno, but it seems to die a death when he's away. You lot keep trawling for new watches....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe he's maxed his internet usage for the month 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Silly question, maybe. Where's ITMW? And how is this thread still going in his absence? Lol. He is the King of 'Off Topic'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 rather have a marathon than a topic but hey ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey welcome back buddy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Was wondering. Every time ITMW goes away, the thread looks like this -









Hey ITMW, you're costing em an arm and a leg...... they all bugger off to ebay!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Was wondering. Every time I click refresh, the thread does this -
> 
> View attachment 1451401


Can't see it mate, does what ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hey welcome back buddy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 so I see we have a fav watch at the moment jaragar it looks better on a black strap so what the best price so far... )


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Can't see it mate, does what ?


It was a tumbleweed gif, but the bloody site won't show it after posting. grrrr


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Was wondering. Every time ITMW goes away, the thread looks like this -
> 
> View attachment 1451413
> 
> ...


 thanks mate .. nah it dont like that pic one little bit does it lol ...


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's a bit OTT. I just leave mine on the side table by the window now. When I used to wear it I was amazed how it kept going when it spent most of the time in darkness up a sleeve.


I had my Eco-drive in a cupboard for three months and the meter only went down to ¾ level. And even if it's fully discharged it's not the worst thing you can do to a battery. Overheating is far more damaging.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so have we decide when we think we are getting the pizza i'm hoping next week Thursday . any guess? ..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I see we have a fav watch at the moment jaragar it looks better on a black strap so what the best price so far... )


I found it for £14.99, Men&apos;s Automatic Winding Mechanical Day Date Analog Display Stainless Watch Gift | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I found it for £14.99, Men&apos;s Automatic Winding Mechanical Day Date Analog Display Stainless Watch Gift | eBay


 cheer's sharky mate so is it the new archie now lol ... 

and hiya david nice to meet ya mate ..


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

6 weeks in to subscription and still only had issues 2 and 3... Getting bored of it all now......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> 6 weeks in to subscription and still only had issues 2 and 3... Getting bored of it all now......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I feel for you buddy but least you have got one of the favourite the lufty and to be honest the subby's growing on me more and more ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I feel for you buddy but least you have got one of the favourite the lufty and to be honest the subby's growing on me more and more ...


There was something "not quite right" with the subby for me and it was the hands!! Don't like the hands, one short n fat and one long n thin, might just be me lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> There was something "not quite right" with the subby for me and it was the hands!! Don't like the hands, one short n fat and one long n thin, might just be me lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


lol I had not notice that that reminds me of another watch we was all loving it and then some one said that and we was like oh yeah and sort of like change our taste of it . but with me its the face theirs just some thing wrong and I can't put my finger on it ..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I had not notice that that reminds me of another watch we was all loving it and then some one said that and we was like oh yeah and sort of like change our taste of it . but with me its the face theirs just some thing wrong and I can't put my finger on it ..


I think there's something wrong with a few of the faces! they need some sort of wording/logo type things on them!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think there's something wrong with a few of the faces! they need some sort of wording/logo type things on them!


I have always thought they should have had e.m under the 12 in fancy script all curvy and sexy looking lol..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have always thought they should have had e.m under the 12 in fancy script all curvy and sexy looking lol..


The putin face is a bit cheap looking, some embossing oh the face, like the subby, would be better, I'm not feeling the jaragar, the bracelet could be much better but the face design is starting to have a little appeal with me, the darker in particular, all these homages are keeping the funding for my solar diver way away lol

I'm now waiting for 2 homages of the penari! using Creation this is a 3rd of the price of my solar diver, need to row back a bit me thinks. I just hope the froggy has no equivalent on the bay :-/


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The putin face is a bit cheap looking, some embossing oh the face, like the subby, would be better, I'm not feeling the jaragar, the bracelet could be much better but the face design is starting to have a little appeal with me, the darker in particular, all these homages are keeping the funding for my solar diver way away lol
> 
> I'm now waiting for 2 homages of the penari! using Creation this is a 3rd of the price of my solar diver, need to row back a bit me thinks. I just hope the froggy has no equivalent on the bay :-/


You mean like this ??



The Ball skindiver ...a snip at just under 2500 US $ on the bay lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> You mean like this ??
> 
> 
> 
> The Ball skindiver ...a snip at just under 2500 US $ on the bay lol


I was going to complain dall, till I seen the price


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have an engravings tool in the shed and if I'm bored I mighty go at one of the faces and see what I mighty do to see if it looks any better not going crazy on it just maybe a nice little em under the twelve. ..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> 6 weeks in to subscription and still only had issues 2 and 3... Getting bored of it all now......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm really hoping EM will settle down and get into a routine soon. I had my subscription delivered last week. They've got all the subscribers details. . . But it isn't good.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have an engravings tool in the shed and if I'm bored I mighty go at one of the faces and see what I mighty do to see if it looks any better not going crazy on it just maybe a nice little em under the twelve. ..


Be careful with that cardboard dial face. You could ruin a good watch. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Be careful with that cardboard dial face. You could ruin a good watch. Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


funny thing is I was just thinking the same it's to thin metal to engrave and you can't emboss it because of the hands I think we will have to stay with the sterile face on them ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I saw this watch and kind of like it and it's under 25 quid what do you guys think ...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

For those who are buying these to keep as an unworn collection, good on ya. But here's what they look like when worn. Lol.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I saw this watch and kind of like it and it's under 25 quid what do you guys think ...


Looks like a lotta watch for 25 quid

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1451798
> 
> 
> For those who are buying these to keep as an unworn collection, good on ya. But here's what they look like when worn. Lol.
> ...


Looks good mate. 
Still waiting for mine to arrive

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Looks like a lotta watch for 25 quid
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 nice but they have done a show case back but on a quartz I don't know if i like it heres the link mate ...  SHARK Mens 6 Hands Date Day Steel Sport Wrist Quartz Watch UK + Gift Box | eBay


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I was thinking about replacing the straps before using them, but it sort of defeats the object. Yes, better straps will last longer, but then you're adding to the cost of the watches. If you have good straps lying around, then it doesn't matter too much.

But this strap feels okay. Not itchy (to me) Looks in keeping with the watch.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1451804
> 
> View attachment 1451805
> 
> ...


 i think if they fit you then you got a point but as you say if you have a few straps knocking around then why not .. for personal taste I think the putin just looks more better on a big chucky bracelet but saying that do what ever you like if it feel comfortable wearing ..  its for fun at the end of the day so enjoy ..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nice but they have done a show case back but on a quartz I don't know if i like it heres the link mate ...  SHARK Mens 6 Hands Date Day Steel Sport Wrist Quartz Watch UK + Gift Box | eBay


that's a bit odd having a showcase back for a quartz! looks nice tho


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's a bit odd having a showcase back for a quartz! looks nice tho


 lol yeah like it to but maybe it's a bit ocd but the showcase back it's like why I know it don't really change anything and you can't even see it on but .. lol... it's there but saying that i still like it a lot ...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> i think if they fit you then you got a point but as you say if you have a few straps knocking around then why not .. for personal taste I think the putin just looks more better on a big chucky bracelet but saying that do what ever you like if it feel comfortable wearing ..  its for fun at the end of the day so enjoy ..


Totally agree. Everybody has different tastes and ideas and I don't want to be telling people what they can and can't do. Lol.

The Subby looks good on a bracelet, but I'm not too sure about the Putin. But if it means people will wear them more, go for it. :- )

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone using Groupon? Casio G-Shock watches down from £149.99-£59.99. 2 days to go the offer.

m.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/gg-photodirect-74/37308473

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Totally agree. Everybody has different tastes and ideas and I don't want to be telling people what they can and can't do. Lol.
> 
> The Subby looks good on a bracelet, but I'm not too sure about the Putin. But if it means people will wear them more, go for it. :- )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 lol i know what you mean look at me... I did not think much of putin until i swap the strap i have worn it more and is todays choice beating my boluva watch so yeah ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I saw this watch and kind of like it and it's under 25 quid what do you guys think ...


What brand is it, I can't make it out from your picture is it Shark or De Tomassi? If it's one of those Shark ones I wouldn't bother with it personally, I'm not into those ultra, ultra cheap Chinese watches, they are a bit blingy for my liking.

If it's De Tomassi then go for it if you like it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What brand is it, I can't make it out from your picture is it Shark or De Tomassi? If it's one of those Shark ones I wouldn't bother with it personally, I'm not into those ultra, ultra cheap Chinese watches, they are a bit blingy for my liking.
> 
> If it's De Tomassi then go for it if you like it.


 it's a sharky some of them are a bit bling bling but I found this one was just about rite .. are the tomassi about the same price or not can you stick up a couple of pics of the tomassi I heard of them but can't place them ....


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Just fired off an email to Eaglemoss asking if two weeks after my payment being taken and not having my watches yet was normal.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Just fired off an email to Eaglemoss asking if two weeks after my payment being taken and not having my watches yet was normal.


 lol i don't sub but from what I hear on here I'm afraid yes is the answer.. but worth the wait mate ....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's a sharky some of them are a bit bling bling but I found this one was just about rite .. are the tomassi about the same price or not can you stick up a couple of pics of the tomassi I heard of them but can't place them ....


It's a lovely looking timepiece, but personally, I have a problem with watches that look like sport or divers that aren't waterproof. This one states 3atm, which really means you should take it off when you wash your hands.

If you're ready to be careful with them, then go on and fill your boots, I'd prefer to pay a bit more for 10atm sealing, and be sure I can stick my hands in a washing up bowl without tears afterwards


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol i know what you mean look at me... I did not think much of putin until i swap the strap i have worn it more and is todays choice beating my boluva watch so yeah ...


I know I said I wouldn't, but, I was wearing a putin yesterday, doh, how did that happen?! And do you know, really nice, sigh, roll on the pizza next week.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> It's a lovely looking timepiece, but personally, I have a problem with watches that look like sport or divers that aren't waterproof. This one states 3atm, which really means you should take it off when you wash your hands.
> 
> If you're ready to be careful with them, then go on and fill your boots, I'd prefer to pay a bit more for 10atm sealing, and be sure I can stick my hands in a washing up bowl without tears afterwards


 you are rite there I think sometimes they just look to good but yes sometimes you have to just say no lol.. but some one put this up the other day and I just can't stop looking at it .. and it a hell of a lot cheaper then a planet ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've left the real watches at home today and gone hi tech! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I know I said I wouldn't, but, I was wearing a putin yesterday, doh, how did that happen?! And do you know, really nice, sigh, roll on the pizza next week.


 I know at first I was take it or leave with the pizza now I'm intrigue with it.. since this collection has started I have looked at watches I would not have looked at ... and I thank e.m an the people on this thread for that ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you are rite there I think sometimes they just look to good but yes sometimes you have to just say no lol.. but some one put this up the other day and I just can't stop looking at it .. and it a hell of a lot cheaper then a planet ...


That's in my possibles list, it's a nice looker!

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> That's in my possibles list, it's a nice looker!
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


 well I got it down to ten pound something on this link ORKINA Japan Movement Men's Analog Calendar Date Display Mens Quartz Wrist Watch so yeah ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What brand is it, I can't make it out from your picture is it Shark or De Tomassi? If it's one of those Shark ones I wouldn't bother with it personally, I'm not into those ultra, ultra cheap Chinese watches, they are a bit blingy for my liking.
> 
> If it's De Tomassi then go for it if you like it.


Have you flipped your cheapy invicta yet?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I got it down to ten pound something on this link ORKINA Japan Movement Men's Analog Calendar Date Display Mens Quartz Wrist Watch so yeah ...


I might just go for that one cheap but has the looks ,The strap looks good too not posted much as I am late shift this week dont finish till late so a bit tired when I come home Hope to get pizza next thursday When I get my pay on tuesday I will be going for a few watches that I like fingers XXX welcome back itmy


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol i don't sub but from what I hear on here I'm afraid yes is the answer.. but worth the wait mate ....


Well looks like I was a bit quick off the mark. Postie was obviously weighed down under the load of watches he was carrying









And this one arrived at the same time, safety in numbers?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

What do you guys think of the new Amphibian that's just been launched?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Well looks like I was a bit quick off the mark. Postie was obviously weighed down under the load of watches he was carrying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice watch day


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> What brand is it, I can't make it out from your picture is it Shark or De Tomassi? If it's one of those Shark ones I wouldn't bother with it personally, I'm not into those ultra, ultra cheap Chinese watches, they are a bit blingy for my liking.
> 
> If it's De Tomassi then go for it if you like it.


Not to sure about the shark myself! But detomaso do some nice watches such as the Savona, 44mm SS case, seagull TY-3600 handwind movement, usually go for around £30 on the bay!

















Chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Have you flipped your cheapy invicta yet?


Yes, it's winging it's way onto a new destination as we speak. I've got a feeling that we're going to see some nice pictures of it from it's new owner soon, it's a great watch.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, it's winging it's way onto a new destination as we speak. I've got a feeling that we're going to see some nice pictures of it from it's new owner soon, it's a great watch.


Haha! good man, enjoy the spoils


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Not to sure about the shark myself! But detomaso do some nice watches such as the Savona, 44mm SS case, seagull TY-3600 handwind movement, *usually go for around £30 on the bay*!
> 
> View attachment 1451914
> 
> ...


And the rest! £105 to £135 currently. Unless you buy from Germany, where they're £95.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What do you guys think of the new Amphibian that's just been launched?
> 
> View attachment 1451913


Pretty nice watch. How much is it?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Haha! good man, enjoy the spoils


Haha, the spoils were towards what I'd already bought, some lug adapters and a bracelet for my Citizen Eco-Zilla. May I present to you my new set up I like to call.... The Beast. When you put this on your wrist you know about it..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've left the real watches at home today and gone hi tech!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fairly similar in style to the binary watch, which looks nice but I can't figure out how anyone can tell the time on the damn things.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

The postman delivered issues 4 & 5 today. I really like the Panini!


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That looks fairly similar in style to the binary watch, which looks nice but I can't figure out how anyone can tell the time on the damn things.
> 
> View attachment 1451937


Binary clocks are pretty easy. I had one on one of my old laptops. Learned how to read it in seconds. I had thought about buying a wall clock version to confuse people.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Haha, the spoils were towards what I'd already bought, some lug adapters and a bracelet for my Citizen Eco-Zilla. May I present to you my new set up I like to call.... The Beast. When you put this on your wrist you know about it..


It is a beast, this looks live a diving bell, how thick is it?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That looks fairly similar in style to the binary watch, which looks nice but I can't figure out how anyone can tell the time on the damn things.
> 
> View attachment 1451937


I've got a binary watch but not quite like that. this is a bluetooth watch that links to my phone, it has a normal watch dial when the screen is off


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> It is a beast, this looks live a diving bell, how thick is it?


Very! The watch head is 18mm tall and with the bracelet weighs 280g. That's a lot of watch!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I might just go for that one cheap but has the looks ,The strap looks good too not posted much as I am late shift this week dont finish till late so a bit tired when I come home Hope to get pizza next thursday When I get my pay on tuesday I will be going for a few watches that I like fingers XXX welcome back itmy


 thanks smeagal mate .. yeah I think I mite consider this one at that price...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not to sure about the shark myself! But detomaso do some nice watches such as the Savona, 44mm SS case, seagull TY-3600 handwind movement, usually go for around £30 on the bay!
> 
> View attachment 1451914
> 
> ...


 Is it wrong that I find the back way more sexy then the front lol ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Is it wrong that I find the back way more sexy then the front lol ...


Kim Kardasian?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> And the rest! £105 to £135 currently. Unless you buy from Germany, where they're £95.


That's the buy it now price, I have seen them go around the £30 Mark on several occasions.

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Kim Kardasian?


I regret mentioning Kim now, everyone off googling :-(


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> That's the buy it now price, I have seen them go around the £30 Mark on several occasions.
> 
> Chico


Hmm, of 95 on sale worldwide on ebay, there are just 9 as auctions. The cheapest one you showed is already at £29.47 with another 3 days left to run.
You could probably get the not-as-nice white dial one for £30 maybe, but I reckon you'll probably have to wait for the stars to align, all your numbers to come in, and the wife to run off with the gardener before you find one of the black dial ones up for an affordable price.

They're nice, but not £105 nice.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Letchy said:


> The postman delivered issues 4 & 5 today. I really like the Panini!


Mr Postie delivered my 4&5 today. Anyone else's Italian watch smell like plasticine? Hasn't stopped me from wearing it tho.

The Putin is really nice too. Better than I thought it was gonna be. Seen some negative comments about it but I think they're unjustified. I really like it.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Hmm, of 95 on sale worldwide on ebay, there are just 9 as auctions. The cheapest one you showed is already at £29.47 with another 3 days left to run.
> You could probably get the not-as-nice white dial one for £30 maybe, but I'm going hunting for the Holy Grail instead - that's _easily _obtainable compared to one of these.


If you check the completed listings you will see plenty of black dial versions going under the £30 mark.

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The Putin is really nice too. Better than I thought it was gonna be. Seen some negative comments about it but I think they're unjustified. I really like it.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


The putin is a real grower, I have had a few comments too, more than with any of the others MWCs


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> If you check the completed listings you will see plenty of black dial versions going under the £30 mark.
> Chico


Yeh, I can see a couple - literally a couple - have gone for around the £30-ish mark, but the majority have been fought over and gone between £29-£62.
It looks like the seller's doing what the Archive bloke's doing, just putting a couple of different colours on auction at a time, keeping the interest and the prices up.

Thinking about the Getats, it's not hard to probably create a Detomasso easily. It's a fairly stock case and mechanicals and dials are cheap to obtain. Might even give it a go myself.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I regret mentioning Kim now, everyone off googling :-(


 lol I was like who ? ...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I regret mentioning Kim now, everyone off googling :-(


 . . . I shouldn't a done that at work . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Mr Postie delivered my 4&5 today. Anyone else's Italian watch smell like plasticine? Hasn't stopped me from wearing it tho.
> 
> The Putin is really nice too. Better than I thought it was gonna be. Seen some negative comments about it but I think they're unjustified. I really like it.
> 
> ...


 well I was a bit negative with it at first I have wanted a Russian watch for some time but when I decide to give it a fair go like the other she's winning me around I like her ticking it strong and loud and I kind of like that and I was expecting maybe a little to much so yeah ..


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I was a bit negative with it at first I have wanted a Russian watch for some time but when I decide to give it a fair go like the other she's winning me around I like her ticking it strong and loud and I kind of like that and I was expecting maybe a little to much so yeah ..


If there is one thing that I really HATE its watches with a loud tick , really really unsettles me ...I dont like the sound of my life ticking away .....I am that bad that I cant have an alarm clock that ticks loudly in the same room as me , nor can I have any kind of clock that "ticks" loudly .

OOK ! as the Librarian would say .lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> If there is one thing that I really HATE its watches with a loud tick , really really unsettles me ...I dont like the sound of my life ticking away .....I am that bad that I cant have an alarm clock that ticks loudly in the same room as me , nor can I have any kind of clock that "ticks" loudly .
> 
> OOK ! as the Librarian would say .lol


 I'm like the total opposite I hate to much silence I'm like the librarian with out his bananas lol ..


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

There was definitely a bit of an error in communicating the size of the Putin, the glass on the MWC is the same diameter as the Crown on the original 80s Vostok








The MWC does have a nice weight to it though. Not like some things I've seen around that look nice but feel like they're made of tinfoil.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> There was definitely a bit of an error in communicating the size of the Putin, the glass on the MWC is the same diameter as the Crown on the original 80s Vostok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A huge difference in size but adds to the putins charm IMO, its nothing if its not unique which the MWCs are so far?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Grr ! I am having an internal argument with myself as to whether I should purchase a selection of NATO straps in readiness for the "pizza" release next week .

The fight is going something along the lines of ......

" You know you want to buy some more straps ...just do it ! "

.... " ah but what if I cant get my hands on a pizza next week ...."

............."well they will still fit the lufty if you cant !!! " 

"but but which would you go for ?"

"erm ....methinks a "bond" nato would look pretty cool .....but then you have to decide if its a "true bond " or a "classic bond" ......"

.........."oh dear lord ...not more choices !!!!! "

and so the cycle continues !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Grr ! I am having an internal argument with myself as to whether I should purchase a selection of NATO straps in readiness for the "pizza" release next week .
> 
> The fight is going something along the lines of ......
> 
> ...


 I say you can never have to may straps amount of times i have a new watch and I don't like the strap and I dig thro my spare box and find something more suitable... lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I say you can never have to may straps amount of times i have a new watch and I don't like the strap and I dig thro my spare box and find something more suitable... lol


Gee ! thanks for telling me that LOL .....now the voices in my head are not just arguing they are bickering .

"see ITMW thinks its a GOOD idea ....."

.......

"yeh but if he said it was a good idea to jump off Blackpool tower would you do it ....." ( I come from Blackpool )

and the fight continues .....


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

David Church said:


> There was definitely a bit of an error in communicating the size of the Putin, the glass on the MWC is the same diameter as the Crown on the original 80s Vostok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the Vostok is gaining about a minute per hour. Never mind, I bought it with the idea I might have to tinker a bit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

This is the pilot watch that we were discussing a few weeks back. Someone emailed the seller asking if this was an EM watch to which he replied NO!! But the picture in the description says different!! Is he trying to pull a fast one or not? He says it's a manual

http://bit.ly/1oQ120u

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> This is the pilot watch that we were discussing a few weeks back. Someone emailed the seller asking if this was an EM watch to which he replied NO!! But the picture in the description says different!! Is he trying to pull a fast one or not? He says it's a manual
> 
> http://bit.ly/1oQ120u
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


is a pic of a mwc lufty


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> This is the pilot watch that we were discussing a few weeks back. Someone emailed the seller asking if this was an EM watch to which he replied NO!! But the picture in the description says different!! Is he trying to pull a fast one or not? He says it's a manual
> 
> http://bit.ly/1oQ120u
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 yes I'm sure he's using a e.m pic but there are some made by mwc and they were mechanical ones so ant got a clue ..but guts says Is our lufty pic ...


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

It looks remarkably similar to an Em MWC ,the dearer replicas tend to have a dull case not chromed like this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Any opinions on the Gekota K1 B-UHR pilot as an affordable mechanical replica of the Lufty? I had the idea I could slowly over the next decade update the collection to Original Manufacture versions but Budget is never going to stretch to a genuine Lange & Sohne, or a Rolex MilSub for that matter. But original US infantry ones are within reach and the Vostocks obviously. You already sing the praises of Archive and Getat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

dalliance said:


> If there is one thing that I really HATE its watches with a loud tick , really really unsettles me ...I dont like the sound of my life ticking away .....I am that bad that I cant have an alarm clock that ticks loudly in the same room as me , nor can I have any kind of clock that "ticks" loudly . OOK ! as the Librarian would say .lol


 For me the ticking does not even have to be that loud and I can't sleep until the watch is put in a drawer. For an alarm I always use my digital watches.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

danmh said:


> This is the pilot watch that we were discussing a few weeks back. Someone emailed the seller asking if this was an EM watch to which he replied NO!! But the picture in the description says different!! Is he trying to pull a fast one or not? He says it's a manual
> 
> http://bit.ly/1oQ120u
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Maybe he just put a mechanical movement into the lufty?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

dalliance said:


> If there is one thing that I really HATE its watches with a loud tick , really really unsettles me ...I dont like the sound of my life ticking away .....I am that bad that I cant have an alarm clock that ticks loudly in the same room as me , nor can I have any kind of clock that "ticks" loudly .
> 
> OOK ! as the Librarian would say .lol


OOK ! Indeed. I used to have a Captain Hook style fear about ticking, can't stand a loud clock and hated having a watch, watching time tick away. I had one watch. A Slazenger bracelet watch. An 18th birthday present. Rarely worn. My only watch until last year. I had seen a TW STEEL Canteen (TW01) wow. So my wife bought a 'Mantaray' Panerai homage. Similar to the TW01. And that was that. I've been looking at watches ever since. I now have 6 MWC watches, an Archive at the Post Office Depot and a hankering for a Vostok. As well as trying to save for a very special MWC. £295 . . . .

A Melbourne Watch Company Flinders!

Oh, and I still want that TW STEEL!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

danmh said:


> This is the pilot watch that we were discussing a few weeks back. Someone emailed the seller asking if this was an EM watch to which he replied NO!! But the picture in the description says different!! Is he trying to pull a fast one or not? He says it's a manual
> 
> http://bit.ly/1oQ120u
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Judging by the greenness of the writing on the dial face, it's our Lufty. Though, I understand there was a 'Pilots Watches Magazine' a short while ago, the two Lufty's look remarkably similar, maybe the mechanism is different. Ask him for a photo of the back of the watch and the mechanism.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Next 2 issues after Italian Diver.

French navy '60 & Oz diver '66
Reckon those 2 will be similar looking?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Also - nothing in the first 21 issues of anything pre 1940?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> If there is one thing that I really HATE its watches with a loud tick , really really unsettles me ...I dont like the sound of my life ticking away .....I am that bad that I cant have an alarm clock that ticks loudly in the same room as me , nor can I have any kind of clock that "ticks" loudly .
> 
> OOK ! as the Librarian would say .lol


I'm the same, I can't sleep if there's a ticking in the room!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Next 2 issues after Italian Diver.
> 
> French navy '60 & Oz diver '66
> Reckon those 2 will be similar looking?
> ...


ref the Oz divers watch ..if you take a look at this thread you will see that another forum member got his hands on an original Australian Navy dive watch and it looks VERY similar to the "froggy" ( or kermit as I like to call it )

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/new-find-droz-super-compressor-ran-issued-726551.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you mite think they would be showing more of the next six by now would you not and yes I hope they go early then 1940's with them ..


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> ref the Oz divers watch ..if you take a look at this thread you will see that another forum member got his hands on an original Australian Navy dive watch and it looks VERY similar to the "froggy" ( or kermit as I like to call it )
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/new-find-droz-super-compressor-ran-issued-726551.html


Yeah I thought that. So 6&7 are gonna be similar. Shame they couldn't have gone for 2 contrasting styles like the Putin/pizza issues

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Couple of quick pics










The Monaco Steve McQueen wore,
Not its a Heuer not a Tag Heuer

And secondly.... Everyone's favourite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Be fecked if I can make me mind up today so went with four big uns lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Be fecked if I can make me mind up today so went with four big uns lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 dare not ask if you have them anywhere else lol ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Have to 
Wait till the 9 pm watershed for the next 6 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I was playing dead island and it's starting to annoy me that I can't place the watch my character wears lol....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

As I'm off today and a little bored, I went rooting and found a Mumbai no.5!

Have any of you guys got any, they go for as little as 20 quid!

Granted the authenticity might be dubious but they have a bullet proof auto movement and a nice retro look for a small price?




























Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so I was playing dead island and it's starting to annoy me that I can't place the watch my character wears lol....


Have you got a picture? Sometimes it's just generic you know.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have you got a picture? Sometimes it's just generic you know.


I will try to find a better pic but this is it ...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> I will try to find a better pic but this is it ...


Looks like a stylised Daytona or an Invicta of some sorts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Looks like a stylised Daytona or an Invicta of some sorts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 from what i can gather it's base on real watch it's gold bracelet with black face three sub-dials and I have saw it some were ... lol it's my ocd flaring up lol ... 

and hiya kev mate hope you are enjoying yourself mate ...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

These vostoks are just to easy. 
My names Fox, and I'm a vostokaholic.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> from what i can gather it's base on real watch it's gold bracelet with black face three sub-dials and I have saw it some were ... lol it's my ocd flaring up lol ...
> 
> and hiya kev mate hope you are enjoying yourself mate ...


I'm on a plane in 6 hours.
I can honestly say I would chuck everything to stay here.
(if it wasn't for the missus)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> These vostoks are just to easy.
> My names Fox, and I'm a vostokaholic.


I need some of them lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

could be this one a kev ....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I will try to find a better pic but this is it ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> These vostoks are just to easy.
> My names Fox, and I'm a vostokaholic.


Just searching Vostok on the bay now lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

This link will take you to asap31's auction on ebay. He os a WUS member. His user name on here is Amil.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/asap31/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=
Also see here
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=287827


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> This link will take you to asap31's auction on ebay. He os a WUS member. Think his name is Amir.
> Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay


Haha Blanchy and Amir are great pals


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

dalliance said:


> ref the Oz divers watch ..if you take a look at this thread you will see that another forum member got his hands on an original Australian Navy dive watch and it looks VERY similar to the "froggy" ( or kermit as I like to call it )
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/new-find-droz-super-compressor-ran-issued-726551.html










I think these this shows the OZ and The Froggy , The OZ is bottom no2 and the froggy top number 6 , both are really nice ,I really like both of them.
Going to need another watch box!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


>


I think this is his


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm the same, I can't sleep if there's a ticking in the room!


My wife is complaining of lack of sleep cos of my watch collection

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha Blanchy and Amir are great pals


Its ok he ships to Ireland again.....

He has some good stuff tho so I might actually buy from him


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Its ok he ships to Ireland again.....
> 
> He has some good stuff tho so I might actually buy from him


do you have a link to his bay page?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161270624702


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha Blanchy and Amir are great pals


My mistake his user name is Amil


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> View attachment 1452436
> 
> I think these this shows the OZ and The Froggy , The OZ is bottom no2 and the froggy top number 6 , both are really nice ,I really like both of them.
> Going to need another watch box!


 yeah looks like it you would have thou they would have gap them more then one after the other ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so what's on every ones wish list at the moment ...


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what's on every ones wish list at the moment ...


Too many things I need to stay off ebay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Too many things I need to stay off ebay


lol I saw this taste or what ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so what's on every ones wish list at the moment ...


I don't really have a wish list, sometimes I just see something I like and go for it. A lot of the stuff I like such as the Breitling Navitimers, Omega Speedmasters, SMPs, etc I can't afford. Maybe one thing I'll do is get a Seiko SKX 007 and mod it out. To be honest though I probably need to put some of my stuff I have already in the sales forums here, I have too many watches as it is.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I don't really have a wish list, sometimes I just see something I like and go for it. A lot of the stuff I like such as the Breitling Navitimers, Omega Speedmasters, SMPs, etc I can't afford. Maybe one thing I'll do is get a Seiko SKX 007 and mod it out. To be honest though I probably need to put some of my stuff I have already in the sales forums here, I have too many watches as it is.


 lol can you have to many watches mate I will have to go wondering on their sometime tomorrow and take a look see what they got ....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol can you have to many watches mate I will have to go wondering on their sometime tomorrow and take a look see what they got ....


you can't have too many but I think I have some that really shouldn't be there lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you can't have too many but I think I have some that really shouldn't be there lol


 now that sound interesting got any pics lol and I have got the orkina down to £2.85 with free del from hk lol...  ORKINA 43mm Diving Style Sport Date Quartz Noctilucent Analogue Wrist Watch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> now that sound interesting got any pics lol and I have got the orkina down to £2.85 with free del from hk lol...  ORKINA 43mm Diving Style Sport Date Quartz Noctilucent Analogue Wrist Watch


These are my 3 least favourite


























Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> These are my 3 least favourite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see what you mean this one is different not bad different just different lol what is it ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> now that sound interesting got any pics lol and I have got the orkina down to £2.85 with free del from hk lol...  ORKINA 43mm Diving Style Sport Date Quartz Noctilucent Analogue Wrist Watch


Look at the options box again on that listing. The £2.85 price is just for the BOX only, no watch. You can buy the watch on a rubber strap there for £12.50.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> see what you mean this one is different not bad different just different lol what is it ...


It's called Shenhua! direct from china pretty cheap, it works fine, it's just a bit bling on the rotor! this is similar

Steampunk Transparent Skeleton Mens Golden Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Gift | eBay

seeing what that's going for it might be worth me getting it listed ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Look at the options box again on that listing. The £2.85 price is just for the BOX only, no watch. You can buy the watch on a rubber strap there for £12.50.


duh I thou it was to good lol oh well I will carry on looking ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's called Shenhua! direct from china pretty cheap, it works fine, it's just a bit bling on the rotor! this is similar
> 
> Steampunk Transparent Skeleton Mens Golden Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Gift | eBay
> 
> seeing what that's going for it might be worth me getting it listed ;-)


lol I don't no if I like that or hate it lol it's strange that one ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> see what you mean this one is different not bad different just different lol what is it ...


I like the crown


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like the crown


hiya mate .. it's worth him putting it on the bay they are like 30 quid from what I can see steampunk in at the moment still it a strange one it's like a fat girl trying on a bra you want to look away but you can't lol ..


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> These are my 3 least favourite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the first one Sharky.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning all so what watch are we planning on wearing to face this day with lol...I still got the putin on from yesterday so I mite go subby today I think .....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

SOKI subby today


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tan strapped Archive for me today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Tan strapped Archive for me today


 looks like your steam punk watch was a hit last nite so you going to flip it or keep it lol ..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Lufty today.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks like your steam punk watch was a hit last nite so you going to flip it or keep it lol ..


I think I might flip it, get it listed on the bay later. thing is you see so many of these things floating about people want them for nowt lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning all so what watch are we planning on wearing to face this day with lol...I still got the putin on from yesterday so I mite go subby today I think .....


I received the Putin & the Pizza yesterday. Difficult to decide which one I prefer. I wore the Pizza yesterday afternoon - so giving the Putin it's first outing today.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think I might flip it, get it listed on the bay later. thing is you see so many of these things floating about people want them for nowt lol


 yeah that is the truth think I would be tempt to maybe get rid of some of mine but they ant worth the trouble to sell them lol I tend to give them away when friends and family break theirs lol my dads had my only bling bling watch to wear on his holiday lol ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I received the Putin & the Pizza yesterday. Difficult to decide which one I prefer. I wore the Pizza yesterday afternoon - so giving the Putin it's first outing today.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 so what do you think of the pizza then mate ....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Seiko diver today, I was going to wear the Pizza but it doesn't match my t shirt.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what do you think of the pizza then mate ....


When I first saw the pizza I thought "this is definitely the best one yet, and my favourite" but now I'm wearing the Putin - I like this one.

The pizza does look very classy and in my opinion looks like a bargain for the money. The strap is as good as the Lufty and in that really sought after tan colour. The font being wrong doesn't really bother me. To a muggle with a casual glance it still looks like an expensive piece.

I reckon when people see them in the newsagents they're gonna fly off the shelves.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> When I first saw the pizza I thought "this is definitely the best one yet, and my favourite" but now I'm wearing the Putin - I like this one.
> 
> The pizza does look very classy and in my opinion looks like a bargain for the money. The strap is as good as the Lufty and in that really sought after tan colour. The font being wrong doesn't really bother me. To a muggle with a casual glance it still looks like an expensive piece.
> 
> ...


 sounds good so I mite have to go out early on Thursday then I had a rite bugger trying to get the putin ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Seiko diver today, I was going to wear the Pizza but it doesn't match my t shirt.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 got any pics ...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> morning all so what watch are we planning on wearing to face this day with lol...I still got the putin on from yesterday so I mite go subby today I think .....


Tissot PRC200 today, fabulous watch!!









Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sounds good so I mite have to go out early on Thursday then I had a rite bugger trying to get the putin ..


Have shops stopped stocking them already? I haven't been looking for them since the Lufty came out - that's when I subscribed. 
As the Lufty was cheap I bought 2, so got a spare but seeing how much they're fetching on bay I'm tempted to flip

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Mid Morning Watch Change!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Have shops stopped stocking them already? I haven't been looking for them since the Lufty came out - that's when I subscribed.
> As the Lufty was cheap I bought 2, so got a spare but seeing how much they're fetching on bay I'm tempted to flip
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 the first three places I had tried had sold out ....


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Have shops stopped stocking them already? I haven't been looking for them since the Lufty came out - that's when I subscribed.
> As the Lufty was cheap I bought 2, so got a spare but seeing how much they're fetching on bay I'm tempted to flip
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I was thinking that. I've got 2 Luftys'. Doubling your money should be easy?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I've yet to see issue 4 in the shops. Even the newspaper and magazine stands on the street had none. I hope that's not the case with issue 5, as it's the only one I've seen so far that I was lookin forward to picking up. If it is then I'll probably put the money aside and start saving for something a little pricier.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

My local WHS had lots of the putins in stock yesterday. I think Bedford is one of those areas where it seems few people are interested in these watches. Every week I've seen about a dozen knocking around on the shelves at a time when everyone else can't get them.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> My local WHS had lots of the putins in stock yesterday. I think Bedford is one of those areas where it seems few people are interested in these watches. Every week I've seen about a dozen knocking around on the shelves at a time when everyone else can't get them.


 sound like you could be making yourself some money buying them then flipping them mate ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My archive arrived today, what a monster lol, looks far more than the price would suggest, the crown is a biatch to get out tho


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> sound like you could be making yourself some money buying them then flipping them mate ...


Nah, me and ebay selling don't get on. I couldn't sell the holy grail without making a loss...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> My archive arrived today, what a monster lol, looks far more than the price would suggest, the crown is a biatch to get out tho


Use a stanley blade or similar to lever the crown out (from behind, so you don't scratch the case). Use crown guard lever (slowly) to push it in again without it changing the time from what you set it at.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Nah, me and ebay selling don't get on. I couldn't sell the holy grail without making a loss...


I mailed the archive guy telling him no feedback for me till he gives me mine, little note asking for FB with the watch, I also told him 'The WUS guys say you aren't leaving feedback for customers recently'


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I mailed the archive guy telling him no feedback for me till he gives me mine, little note asking for FB with the watch, I also told him 'The WUS guys say you aren't leaving feedback for customers recently'


Yeh, when I bought the last watch last weekend I left him FB for all to see saying I wished he would leave feedback. He's never left me feedback for any of the 3 watches I've bought from him.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

See that really annoys me! I'm almost inclined to leave a neutral fb for that

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> See that really annoys me! I'm almost inclined to leave a neutral fb for that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I was very tempted to do that. I thought the lack of feedback feeback was better for me. You never know with some people, give them a neutral and they give you a negative, wrecking your 100% rating.

It's just annoying, because when you go into your feedback page, there's a bloody great big blue section taken up with all the feedbacks he hasn't left. You can't delete any of them. It's a shame, because in all other respects he's a great seller.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

That's true too

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> morning all so what watch are we planning on wearing to face this day with lol...I still got the putin on from yesterday so I mite go subby today I think .....


Citizen Nighthawk today.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This is a little too big for my skinny wrist but I'll give it a spin today 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> This is a little too big for my skinny wrist but I'll give it a spin today
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


And you'll find yourself constantly polishing that case with a dry cloth. Don't ask how I know that.....
They do look stunning when there's no fingermarks on them.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> sound like you could be making yourself some money buying them then flipping them mate ...


No. Just had a quick ebay under "Eaglemoss watch" and fair to say it's flooded with them at the mo, mostly going at more or less cost price with maybe a couple of Lufty's going in the region of £20. Might look again in a few months time.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Talking of Lufty's, has anyone seen this: UK XL MILITARY AVIATOR&apos;s Air Force PILOTs watch Airforce B-Uhr Luftwaffe 42 mm | eBay

£55 for a decent non-EM Lufty, decent crown and all. More than 10 available.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've yet to see issue 4 in the shops. Even the newspaper and magazine stands on the street had none. I hope that's not the case with issue 5, as it's the only one I've seen so far that I was lookin forward to picking up. If it is then I'll probably put the money aside and start saving for something a little pricier.


Easons in swords only had one left last Friday so maybe their just selling quickly


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Talking of Lufty's, has anyone seen this: UK XL MILITARY AVIATOR&apos;s Air Force PILOTs watch Airforce B-Uhr Luftwaffe 42 mm | eBay
> 
> £55 for a decent non-EM Lufty, decent crown and all. More than 10 available.
> 
> ...


you guys have to stop lol, bit small, thanks be to jaysus lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Know what you mean we could be spending more on some thing desent but I love these funny little watches lol ..


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Got the patek catalogue thru the day, 250 page hardback book really nice, Gonni enjoy reading it!!

















Chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

At this rate, we'll end up with 80 EM watches, 80 slightly more expensive military 'inspired by's' and a handful of the real things . . . And we were complaining about the £800+ subscription costs . . . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Got the patek catalogue thru the day, 250 page hardback book really nice, Gonni enjoy reading it!!
> 
> Chico


Did you request ones also from A.Lange et Sohne (ALS) and Jaeger Le Coultre (JLC)? Their catalogues are just as stunning as the Patek one.

Sinn and IWC are also well worth getting.


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm wondering. What do you all think of this?










£48 & Free shipping to the UK on Amazon.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> I'm wondering. What do you all think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice I like that alot mate ...  do the sub-dials work mate ...


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Very nice I like that alot mate ...  do the sub-dials work mate ...


They do indeed. Here's a video on YouTube showing it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

For anyone interested I've put issues 1-4 up on ebay with no reserve. Going to cherry-pick instead of going for the whole collection, I think.

Eaglemoss Issue 1 US Infantry watch | eBay
Eaglemoss Issue 2 Luftwaffe Aviator watch NO RESERVE | eBay
Eaglemoss Issue 3 SBS Commando watch. NO RESERVE. | eBay
Eaglemoss Issue 4 Russian Military watch. NO RESERVE. | eBay


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Speaking of flipping the EM watches ...I think someone might be a little delusional .....

Military Watches - British SBS Commando 1970s Style Watches | eBay

Thats probably the most expensive EM SBS watch I have seen on the bay , and whilst I have seen 1 going for approx the £9.99 they were originally sold for I would say that the going rate is approx £15.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> For anyone interested I've put issues 1-4 up on ebay with no reserve. Going to cherry-pick instead of going for the whole collection, I think.
> 
> Eaglemoss Issue 1 US Infantry watch | eBay
> Eaglemoss Issue 2 Luftwaffe Aviator watch NO RESERVE | eBay
> ...


Is that an original 1940' mechanical Luftwaffe Aviator? I'd pay £124.99 for that . . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> They do indeed. Here's a video on YouTube showing it.


two words for you nice and very I would ...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did you request ones also from A.Lange et Sohne (ALS) and Jaeger Le Coultre (JLC)? Their catalogues are just as stunning as the Patek one.
> 
> Sinn and IWC are also well worth getting.


still waiting on the ALS, Audemars & IWC ones, just ordered the sinn & jaeger

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> two words for you nice and very I would ...


If anyone's interested in buying any Astroavia's, I would advise looking at Astroavia Watches - Buy an Astroavia watch online - MYRwatches
They were about the cheapest anywhere. I was looking at getting the TC73SL and at 139 euros it's cheaper than other stockists.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Are those watch catalogues free or do they charge to send them to you? 

If they're free I think I'll go mental, order loads, and drive my postman up the wall, ha.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Grr !! I REALLY have to stop searching through ebay .....have now found a few submariner homages that are gawjus and a snip @ £69-£75 .

Sheesh at this rate nevermind having a different watch to wear each day of the week ...it will be each hour of the day -every day !


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> two words for you nice and very I would ...


It is very nice, and has the Luftwaffe Aviator look to it 

Also - here's the Pizza, which I have been wearing since I received it yesterday. I really do like it!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I do wish all of you who have already got a pizza would just stop posting pix of you wearing them already....

it's doin my head in counting the days til its released AND dont get me started on the terrible dread of NOT being able to find one in the shops .( needless to say I am going to be in my local whsmiths VERY early next Thursday )


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got any pics ...












Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> I do wish all of you who have already got a pizza would just stop posting pix of you wearing them already....
> 
> it's doin my head in counting the days til its released AND dont get me started on the terrible dread of NOT being able to find one in the shops .( needless to say I am going to be in my local whsmiths VERY early next Thursday )


You could always buy an Archive - correct font, crown guard, endless polishing, probably in your hands before the pizza's out. You know you want to.....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Letchy said:


> I'm wondering. What do you all think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For £48 go for it. I've never really heard of that brand before but it looks nice enough.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Are those watch catalogues free or do they charge to send them to you?
> 
> If they're free I think I'll go mental, order loads, and drive my postman up the wall, ha.


They are free, go for it man you canny beat free s**t!! lol the patek one is on ebay and there wanting £29.99 for it!!!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> For £48 go for it. I've never really heard of that brand before but it looks nice enough.


Forgot to mention, all Astroavia's come with a bracelet *and *a black leather strap.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> It is very nice, and has the Luftwaffe Aviator look to it
> 
> Also - here's the Pizza, which I have been wearing since I received it yesterday. I really do like it!


Yeah I liking that more each time Im seeing it lol ...


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> They are free, go for it man you canny beat free s**t!! lol the patek one is on ebay and there wanting £29.99 for it!!!
> 
> chico


Thanks 

I'll request a few later and see how I get on. My postman won't know what hit him, ha.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You could always buy an Archive - correct font, crown guard, endless polishing, probably in your hands before the pizza's out. You know you want to.....


DO NOT EVEN GO THERE !!! lol

I have been trying since the VERY FIRST mention in here of them , like I said a couple of weeks ago even before KevW had organised his lil deal .I had the sellers page bookmarked and started my attempts at bidding BUT as the walls have ears on here AND certain other members ( gives evil looks to people lol ) started buying them I keep getting outbid EVERY time I try to purchase one .

At this rate the only "pizza" I will be wearing on my wrist will be something that looks like this ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> For £48 go for it. I've never really heard of that brand before but it looks nice enough.


Look at the vid very taste ...


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

God I love ebay

Military watches | eBay



Get myself a Pizza and a putin, and gonna sell the Fanty, Lufty and subby for profit.

I was thinking for prices

£15 for Subby and Fanty

Bidding starting at £5 for lufty, see where it goes?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> God I love ebay
> 
> Military watches | eBay
> 
> ...


you got a bargain there! ;-)


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> God I love ebay
> 
> Military watches | eBay
> 
> ...


Blimey they were cheap!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

This isn't the first time I've done stuff like this one ebay.

Foosball/Table Football (Whichever you like)-


£2. No joke. Two.

The 17" Monitor I'm using. £20. And its a beaut. 


And a myriad of stuff. 

I <3 Ebay.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Moooman said:


> God I love ebay
> 
> Military watches | eBay
> 
> ...


Bloody hell!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wasn't chicos I hope


No it wasn't actually.

I did however, find the listing of my own accord.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> God I love ebay
> 
> Military watches | eBay
> 
> ...


Wasn't chicos I hope


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> No it wasn't actually.
> 
> I did however, find the listing of my own accord.


Was it an auction or 'buy it now'?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Was it an auction or 'buy it now'?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Auction.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Auction.


If the seller had done a better job describing it he could've doubled that price. Chico's are over 32 quid, with a day to go so there's obviously a few people around who want them.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> If the seller had done a better job describing it he could've doubled that price. Chico's are over 32 quid, with a day to go so there's obviously a few people around who want them.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


This is how eBay works.

Catch out the dumb-asses and get cheap stuff.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's a real bargain, you deserve it moonman after all the hassle founded
> You've had
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Thanks man.

And still no watch from EM that i ordered. I dont even care anymore. Its just funny to be honest.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

It's a real bargain, you deserve it moonman after all the hassle
You've had

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So anyone any ideas on the quality of Sewor watches ? I have found a "possible" bargain and would like to know if anyone can shed any light on what they are like .


edit - hmmm from what I have read so far on this forum maybe they arent such a good idea .....if anyone has any stories they can tell however I would still be interested to find out .


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Well that's 3 weeks and still no pilot watch!!! This waiting is brutal!!!

Chico


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

NOM NOM NOM !!!!



and no this is not the watch I mentioned in my last post .....its yet another !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It'll be worth it.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Well that's 3 weeks and still no pilot watch!!! This waiting is brutal!!!
> 
> Chico


Welcome to my world... 6 weeks is it now guys?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> This is how eBay works.
> 
> Catch out the dumb-asses and get cheap stuff.


You did good. Well done.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> If the seller had done a better job describing it he could've doubled that price. Chico's are over 32 quid, with a day to go so there's obviously a few people around who want them.





Moooman said:


> This is how eBay works.
> 
> Catch out the dumb-asses and get cheap stuff.


Writing a novel doesn't necessarily equate to more money. Nor does keeping it short make someone a dumb-ass.
Chico's are probably at the price they are because they're pre-release items.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ok guys/girls lets see them watches you wish you never bought lol ...


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Writing a novel doesn't necessarily equate to more money. Nor does keeping it short make someone a dumb-ass.
> Chico's are probably at the price they are because they're pre-release items.


Well no actually.

The thing is with eBay, if something isn't labeled correctly, it makes it much more difficult for people to find it, so; less people will be aware of it, and able to bid on it, thus, you get stuff cheap.


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

I true military man should have the ability to fashion a watch from the key to a can of sardines, some wires from a field radio, a lens from a pair of eyeglasses from a man you killed, and 5 empty shell cartridges.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

dalliance said:


> NOM NOM NOM !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and no this is not the watch I mentioned in my last post .....its yet another !


This is the Geckota K1 I was asking people's opinions of a few pages back, I'll take this as 1 good review.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> This is the Gekota K1 I was asking people's opinions of a few pages back, I'll take this as I good review.


 have a look here mate Geckota K1 Pilot but I like it..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Well no actually.
> 
> The thing is with eBay, if something isn't labeled correctly, it makes it much more difficult for people to find it, so; less people will be aware of it, and able to bid on it, thus, you get stuff cheap.


this is very true, also sometimes sellers make bad spelling mistakes which stop their item from appearing in the correct search results! I recently saw a watch listed as Militrary which didn't show in a Military search. It sometimes pays to do a search spelt incorrectly on purpose ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

kipLightning said:


> I true military man should have the ability to fashion a watch from the key to a can of sardines, some wires from a field radio, a lens from a pair of eyeglasses from a man you killed, *and 5 empty shell cartridges*.


Thats lightweight. I've done it with 4 and they were live rounds, gave a whole new to edge to the alarm system!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have a look here mate Geckota K1 Pilot but I like it..


Yeh. Not really much there is there apart from a bit of marketing bumph from their web page http://www.watchgecko.com/catalog/ and a mention of another model in the lineup.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> Well no actually.
> 
> The thing is with eBay, if something isn't labeled correctly, it makes it much more difficult for people to find it, so; less people will be aware of it, and able to bid on it, thus, you get stuff cheap.


Big difference between not labelling something correctly, and calling them a dumbass for not writing several pages of description.
Last thing I'm going to say, but as someone who puts it short on ads, I take humbrage at being referred to as a dumbass.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> ok guys/girls lets see them watches you wish you never bought lol ...


Hmm, where do I start? The Subby and the Putin. They just didn't get the love from me.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Yeh. Not really much there is there apart from a bit of marketing bumph from their web page WATCHGECKO Online Store and a mention of another model in the lineup.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yeah I can't find much on it either ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Big difference between not labelling something correctly, and calling them a dumbass for not writing several pages of description.
> Last thing I'm going to say, but as someone who puts it short on ads, I take humbrage at being referred to as a dumb*ass*.


Now suelry a guy name Moonman would be saying this, very much tongue in cheek, well something like that anyway


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

did all you guys finally get your feeedback on the Archive


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have a look here mate Geckota K1 Pilot but I like it..


Yeh. Not really much there is there apart from a bit of marketing bumph from their web page http://www.watchgecko.com/catalog/ and a mention of another model in the lineup.

Zuludiver looks the part though,









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> did all you guys finally get your feeedback on the Archive









Nope.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> this is very true, also sometimes sellers make bad spelling mistakes which stop their item from appearing in the correct search results! I recently saw a watch listed as Militrary which didn't show in a Military search. It sometimes pays to do a search spelt incorrectly on purpose ;-)


Exactly.

As i said.

Catch out the dumbasses.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great. Thanks for that.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> did all you guys finally get your feeedback on the Archive


Any reason for asking? Has he responded with any indication he's going to?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Some people are just crap with giving feedback, which can be a bit annoying seeing as they would rush to give you negative feedback if you took a while to pay. I ordered the watch tools from a company in Hong Kong and I had positive feedback from them before I had order confirmation.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It just seems a bit odd. He has given out feedback as recently as today, just not to WUS members it seems.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Some people are just crap with giving feedback, which can be a bit annoying seeing as they would rush to give you negative feedback if you took a while to pay. I ordered the watch tools from a company in Hong Kong and I had positive feedback from them before I had order confirmation.


sellers can't give buyers negative feedback


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> sellers can't give buyers negative feedback


Are you sure? I very rarely buy on ebay, and have never sold anything on it, but I'd have assumed that there must be some way for a seller to leave bad feedback in the case of a buyer not paying/paying late/giving the runaround with a return, etc.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Any reason for asking? Has he responded with any indication he's going to?


Yes im in convo with him, he wants a link  I told hnim you got us all into the Achives and he wants to see the thread


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great! Hope he knows half his stuff's ended up on wrists here.....
I blame his products for single-handedly evaporating my interest in other watches. Haven't had anything but an Archive on my wrist for weeks.
Good on you for taking it up with him, though. I'm too much of a wuss.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Are you sure? I very rarely buy on ebay, and have never sold anything on it, but I'd have assumed that there must be some way for a seller to leave bad feedback in the case of a buyer not paying/paying late/giving the runaround with a return, etc.


Very sure, I've sold on ebay for years. we used to be able to leave negative feedback but it changed a few years ago. now buyers can leave negative for whatever reason they like fair or not but sellers are expected to just take it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Great! Hope he knows half his stuff's ended up on wrists here.....
> I blame his products for single-handedly evaporating my interest in other watches. Haven't had anything but an Archive on my wrist for weeks.
> Good on you for taking it up with him, though. I'm too much of a wuss.


I told him the whole story and to give you a nod in this thread as you increased his income hugely lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I told him the whole story and to give you a nod in this thread as you increased his income hugely lol


lol......Archive.......Chrono....... empty bank account...... bedroom looking like inside of HSamuel...........


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hmmm ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hmmm ...


You _really _wouldn't wanna watch...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I tell ya, these Archives, they're _everywhere_....


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

What's the name of the seller that you're all picking up these Archives from? 

I'd like to have some options incase I can't pick up issue 5 and want a similar watch...

It has probably been mentioned before, but it's long lost to the randomness now, ha.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> What's the name of the seller that you're all picking up these Archives from?


Rebirth-of-cool
http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/rebirth-of-cool?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I'd like to have some options incase I can't pick up issue 5 and want a similar watch...


Don't want to diss the EMs, but the Archive is miles better than the Pizza. It's got the full crown guard, correct font on the dial. Looks more like a Panerai homage than the Pizza ever will.
Worst thing EM ever did was change that font. That lost me for a start.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Chrono, I'll give it a look.

I'll probably end up waiting for a while until the interest dies down. Don't want to end up in a bidding war with someone from this thread.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Thanks Chrono, I'll give it a look.
> 
> I'll probably end up waiting for a while until the interest dies down. Don't want to end up in a bidding war with someone from this thread.


Best thing to do is chuck a post up asking if anyone's bidding on any and ask them to pm you. That way you go for one no one here's bidding on.
Alternatively, order one through Kev. He's back next week and a few of us will be ordering through him, so you'll get one for £15.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im bidding on one ending tomorrow


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

liking this ....OLD SOVIET MILITARY COMMANDER WRISTWATCH VOSTOK 3aka3 MO CCCP SWEEP SECONDS STOP


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

GERMAN WWII LUFTWAFFE AVIATOR PILOT WRISTWATCH | eBay Well presuming I can get people bidding on mine like this,

I've already made my money back.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Moooman said:


> GERMAN WWII LUFTWAFFE AVIATOR PILOT WRISTWATCH | eBay Well presuming I can get people bidding on mine like this,
> 
> I've already made my money back.


can I bid please


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> GERMAN WWII LUFTWAFFE AVIATOR PILOT WRISTWATCH | eBay Well presuming I can get people bidding on mine like this,
> 
> I've already made my money back.


Sold in 2 hours. Money back and profit. Eaglemoss Luftwaffe Aviator watch NO RESERVE | eBay


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> can I bid please


Go ahead.

Thats not my listing.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Sold in 2 hours. Money back and profit. Eaglemoss Luftwaffe Aviator watch NO RESERVE | eBay


Sweet.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Go ahead.
> 
> Thats not my listing.


As if I would


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

There is a cheaper way than ebay. Wander up to Glasgie, tickle Smeagal's cat under the chin, and relieve it of whatever watch it's wearing today!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> There is a cheaper way than ebay. Wander up to Glasgie, tickle Smeagal's cat under the chin, and relieve it of whatever watch it's wearing today!


4 eyes are WATCHing this mine and that darned cat


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

One more late shift tomorrow and then back to normal I will see when kev gets back to see about the Archive watches how he is going to work it out every one on the forum seems to think they are ok, I will go with the flow.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

What do you you think of this its not the Hulk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all hiya smeagal mate ...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all ...I hearby declare today LUFTY day....wear em if you got em !

​


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Morning all hiya smeagal mate ...


Good morning just checking in for a couple of hours before work hope to get pizza on thursday


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Good morning just checking in for a couple of hours before work hope to get pizza on thursday


You and me both ! ...5 more sleeps ...just 5 more I tell ya ! lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Morning all ...I hearby declare today LUFTY day....wear em if you got em !
> 
> ​


Well if it's Lufty day who am I to argue ;-)










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Good morning just checking in for a couple of hours before work hope to get pizza on thursday


good good mate it was a bit quiet on here last nite was it not lol . . not many of the regulars was on ....


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well if it's Lufty day who am I to argue ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at your pic and comparing it to mine , I have decided that I have the wrists of a small child !! not good when you are 43 yrs old and 6ft 2 .


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. Sorry to spoil Lufty day, but I can't stop staring at this ;-)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I will bow to the masses and wear this lol...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. Sorry to spoil Lufty day, but I can't stop staring at this ;-)
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


You can go right off some people you know ! ...I mean is there really any need to keep flaunting it at me ...its not fair I tell ya !! I want one ...and I want it NOW !! lol

edit ...OMFG ! thats made it even worse now the pic has gotten bigger in the quote ...( note to self dont look ....dont look )


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

got it on just now


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> You can go right off some people you know ! ...I mean is there really any need to keep flaunting it at me ...its not fair I tell ya !! I want one ...and I want it NOW !! lol
> 
> edit ...OMFG ! thats made it even worse now the pic has gotten bigger in the quote ...( note to self dont look ....dont look )


Lol sorry mate. How about I wear the Lufty - but carry the Pizza around in my hand (as I said. I just can't stop staring at it) ?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Looking at your pic and comparing it to mine , I have decided that I have the wrists of a small child !! not good when you are 43 yrs old and 6ft 2 .


That's on the last hole on the nato too! it's a curse you know, chunky wrist syndrome, the only cure is to buy more straps lol.............oh and eat less pies ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lol sorry mate. How about I wear the Lufty - but carry the Pizza around in my hand (as I said. I just can't stop staring at it) ?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 you got to arms ant ya mate lol ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

glad every one seems in a happier mood today take yesterday was like this ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> glad every one seems in a happier mood today take yesterday was like this ...


Thats me on a good day


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats me on a good day


 lol I think I will do a pic reply day lol ....


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The only down side to this smug picture is that I now have an eternal 4 weeks till my next MWC fix!

Will she notice I've replaced the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> That's on the last hole on the nato too! it's a curse you know, chunky wrist syndrome, the only cure is to buy more straps lol.............oh and eat less pies ;-)


 this is what you get when the watch is on the other foot


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well smeagal this is all I'm going to say...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

It took ages to get that picture as my computer froze as you know my pics are awful as Dick Emery used to say


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It took ages to get that picture as my computer froze as you know my pics are awful as Dick Emery used to say


 I'm like this when that happens...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well smeagal this is all I'm going to say...


Is that a south paw


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Anybody here already got their sights on this? Looks genuine but not sure.










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RUSSIAN-M...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item20e2fdf59e

Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> Anybody here already got their sights on this? Looks genuine but not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks new for a 30 year old watch dont know about the bid prices seems to be going up to the high end


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just got my credit union statement from the postie I could get a decent watch without telling the wife


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm home!

Absolutely devastated to be back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I'm home!
> 
> Absolutely devastated to be back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see you back in one TIMEpeice


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Kevinw said:


> I'm home!
> 
> Absolutely devastated to be back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back Kevin! I bet you didn't want to leave. Any parcels waiting for you at home?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I'm home!
> 
> Absolutely devastated to be back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If its any consolation kev, we're glad you're back :-/


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I'm home!
> 
> Absolutely devastated to be back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minus the sub ,may it rust in peace


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Minus the sub ,may it rust in peace


smeagal did you manage to set the g shock?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> I'm home!
> 
> Absolutely devastated to be back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought you weren't back till Tuesday?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Welcome back Kevin! I bet you didn't want to leave. Any parcels waiting for you at home?


Yes indeed!
Many thanks! Pics etc when I've rested and came to terms with being home!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Thought you weren't back till Tuesday?


Got home late last night, just short of 3 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> smeagal did you manage to set the g shock?


Stillnot got it right one of the guys I work with is good on G shocks I will see him on monday thanks anyway


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Heading off to work now will have to watch the time


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Anybody here already got their sights on this? Looks genuine but not sure.
> 
> RUSSIAN MILITARY WATCH VOSTOK USSR SOVIET CCCP 1980&apos;s Komandirskie Tank | eBay
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


I could be wrong but I think it's only like 14 year old from the look of it ....


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Here we go.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ok guys, if the universe is expanding, what's it expanding into?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ok guys, if the universe is expanding, what's it expanding into?


this ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hmmmm ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/first-unboxing-thread-grail-inside-1013282.html

This a nice thread


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello all.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The one watch even WE don't want....


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm wearing my Sekonda Rose Gold Chrono today, I didn't know it was Lufty Day.......


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm wearing a watch I won at auction on the bay for a nice looking chinese watch. Only one of these cheap things with non working sub dials. It's really comfortable and set me back a whole ........ £1.81. Got it as a work watch but I quite like it lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

These Archives are so worth the money?




























Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> I'm wearing my Sekonda Rose Gold Chrono today, I didn't know it was Lufty Day.......


which one is that got any pics i think I have been looking at that one ....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyyyyonee heeeereee? Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Anyyyyonee heeeereee? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I'm lurking watching the dark knight rises on sky (again lol)


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

David Church said:


> Anybody here already got their sights on this? Looks genuine but not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I too am lurking while searching the bay for more bargains ;-)


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, I'm awake and unpacked....

NOW then!

Remember Subby?
Remember I killed it?
Let's look at the damage





































Well a good scrub and a new motion




























And Subby has been re-born!

Anyone notice the two detail changes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I too am lurking while searching the bay for more bargains ;-)


Same here ...and dont talk to me about the bay.......just lost out on something I was the highest bidder for ...right up until the last 10 seconds ...annoyed does not begin to describe it...be warned Dall is NOT a happy bunny !!! lol

( getting VERY tired of getting outbid for stuff on the bay ...never had this kinda trouble before but for some reason when it comes to anything watch related I cant seem to get a win )


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

danmh said:


> Anyyyyonee heeeereee? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Watching the masters, got a nice Panerai homage of my mate the day, going to try and build a watch using the case (titanium I think) and automatic movement, and get a nice sterile dial for it. I'll post sum pics later

Chico


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hi, I'm awake and unpacked....
> 
> NOW then!
> 
> ...


OOOOH I know I know ..pick me..pick me !! (jumps up and down in my seat with hand raised excitedly )


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

dalliance said:


> OOOOH I know I know ..pick me..pick me !! (jumps up and down in my seat with hand raised excitedly )


You have the floor.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Kevinw;7662 Anyone notice the two detail changes?
Sent from my iPhone using [URL="http://tapatalk.com/m?id=1" said:


> Tapatalk[/URL]


Red second hand, nato, no crown???

Chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kev, What a transformation. You'd never know any different.

2 questions though .....

1. How easy is it to get the hands off without rendering them useless?

2. Did the new movement come from a donor or did you buy it, I'm trying to find some spare movements ............. Unsuccessfully.

That's all ?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

grrr chico ..he said I could answer !! spoilsport ....pfft pipped at the post again ...it just isnt my night !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

dalliance said:


> grrr chico ..he said I could answer !! spoilsport ....pfft pipped at the post again ...it just isnt my night !


Sorry mate!! I'll get back to the golf!!

Chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> Red second hand, nato, no crown???
> 
> Chico


Let's just ignore that crown.....forgot to put it in when photos were took!

But yes, red second hand and new NATO.....
And this hardcore Subby has earned a place as a go-to watch

The Nato was one of three exciting packages waiting for me...
Want to see the rest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Kevinw said:


> Let's just ignore that crown.....forgot to put it in when photos were took!
> 
> But yes, red second hand and new NATO.....
> And this hardcore Subby has earned a place as a go-to watch
> ...


Hell yeah!!

Chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

On the basis that without a picture it doesn't happen, here's the impressive Archive that I picked up from the Post Office this morning. As others have noted, the hands wiggle just like the MWC when the crown is out, and I was very careful putting the crown back in to avoid moving the hands.

Very nice finish, and even though it's plu, the strap is pretty good, and large, it's almost on the last hole around my wrist.

Can someone please confirm the width of the strap on the MWC pizza?, the Archive is 24mm and I was hoping to try the pizza strap on the Archive next week, if I can find one in the shops.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Red second hand and new nato?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

danmh said:


> Kev, What a transformation. You'd never know any different.
> 
> 2 questions though .....
> 
> ...


Well sir,

1, patience, decent finger nails and a jewellers magnifying glass is all it takes.

2. I had a donor watch with the correct movement, it was a citron watch, but beware, not all citron have the same movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1454664
> 
> On the basis that without a picture it doesn't happen, here's the impressive Archive that I picked up from the Post Office this morning. As others have noted, the hands wiggle just like the MWC when the crown is out, and I was very careful putting the crown back in to avoid moving the hands.
> 
> ...


Did you find it hard to pull out the crown?

You really have been bitten by the bug mate, great to see


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> what does the back of the strap look like? can we see a photo? maybe one of us may be able to think of something not thought of by the jewellers? doubtful but you never know ;-)


I've been away a few days, the strap is still in WD40, I sprayed it again this morning. I'll wipe it off tomorrow and **** it with a lump hammer and blunted drill bit, if that fails I'll try and get some photos to share with you all.

As a fallback, I've ordered the genuine Vostok 22mm rubber strap in case all fails in trying to adjust the bracelet.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok four packages I had waiting for my return.

1st Was the Navy Nato

2nd was this horrible thing.
I pressed buy it now accidentally, but don't mind the two quid it cost



















It has a silicon type strap that looks like tyre tread, very comfy

It is quartz

The sub dials and the side switches are fake.

It's brown.

Stay tuned for packages 3 and 4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you find it hard to pull out the crown?
> 
> You really have been bitten by the bug mate, great to see


Penknife to tease out the crown, and can anyone recommend some cream for the bug bites? LOL


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Penknife to tease out the crown, and can anyone recommend some cream for the bug bites? LOL


Vasawatch or Sudowatch?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I've been away a few days, the strap is still in WD40, I sprayed it again this morning. I'll wipe it off tomorrow and **** it with a lump hammer and blunted drill bit, if that fails I'll try and get some photos to share with you all.
> 
> As a fallback, I've ordered the genuine Vostok 22mm rubber strap in case all fails in trying to adjust the bracelet.


lol sounds like how I do it if it don't work find something even heavier and try again lol ....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Try the tip of a dart


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Package number 3 contained these two...
I'm sure your all familiar with them now










The Putin I love, the Pizza..it's alright.

The straps on both are awful

Last package will be along soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ok four packages I had waiting for my return.
> 
> 1st Was the Navy Nato
> 
> ...


 love the strap on that kev .. worth it just for that mate ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Well sir,
> 
> 1, patience, decent finger nails and a jewellers magnifying glass is all it takes.
> 
> ...


Jewellers magnifying glass!! That's what I signed into eBay at 8am this morning to look for!!

I think someone mentioned what movement to look for on eBay but as this thread moves in leaps and bounds I've no idea where to look lol.

I have a did watch I can practice taking the hands off of but I don't really have finger nails so whilst looking for my jewellers magnifying glass I'll have a lol for a hand removal tool.

On a side note I quite like the look of the "geneva" watch lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Before I move on to package 4

I picked my Casio MTD 1054 back from the jewellers, resplendent with its new crystal...

Stay tuned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Oops, sorry forgot to attach pic of Casio










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oops, sorry forgot to attach pic of Casio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon Kev, I'm missing Britains Got Talent


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what do you guys/girls think of this one I'm 50/50 on it ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ok lads, this thread has to be seen to be believed, be warned tho, I thought I'd seen it all

https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/normal-my-pen-s-have-cheesy-odour-even-after-washing-1013528.html


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ok lads, this thread has to be seen to be believed, be warned tho, I thought I'd seen it all
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/normal-my-pen-s-have-cheesy-odour-even-after-washing-1013528.html


He's either had 1 shandy to many or he's trying to be funny for a £5 bet

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> He's either had 1 shandy to many or he's trying to be funny for a £5 bet
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I'd say he's genuinely asking the question, oh my!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Package 4 contained this beauty










Bought from our very own Mr Shaggydog.

It's a very handsome watch, large enough without being silly, nice comfy strap and nicely detailed face.

Bought to go alongside the Invicta my Sister and bro in law bought for me.










Very impressed with both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'd say he's genuinely asking the question, oh my!


Maybes there's somewhere more appropriate?? Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Maybes there's somewhere more appropriate?? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yeah other than the largest watch forum in the world, lololol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> He's either had 1 shandy to many or he's trying to be funny for a £5 bet


Definitely failed on the funny front.
In fact, a bit of a troll. Look at his previous posts. One in there trying to get someone to click on an iffy .... site in order to ID a watch on there.
Yeah, right.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

You can get a watch hand removal tool really cheap off ebay. I bought one a few weeks ago and it works great.

Any tips for getting the hands back on? I've done it but its very fiddly


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ok lads, this thread has to be seen to be believed, be warned tho, I thought I'd seen it all
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/normal-my-pen-s-have-cheesy-odour-even-after-washing-1013528.html


at first I thought his pen!s was another pizza/parnis homage lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

blanchy said:


> You can get a watch hand removal tool really cheap off ebay. I bought one a few weeks ago and it works great.
> 
> Any tips for getting the hands back on? I've done it but its very fiddly


Just patience and a good eye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's the pam homage i got for free, gonni try and switch the dial to a sterile one, new hands, & a new strap

















had to PS the dial as its one of watches that we dont speak of on here!!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Here's the pam homage i got for free, gonni try and switch the dial to a sterile one, new hands, & a new strap
> 
> View attachment 1454784
> 
> ...


Is that a date at the 4 o'clock? If so, how will that impact getting a new dial or are you just going to cover the date over? Not sure I've seen any dials in the usual place with a date hole there.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Is that a date at the 4 o'clock? If so, how will that impact getting a new dial or are you just going to cover the date over? Not sure I've seen any dials in the usual place with a date hole there.


yeah i will cover the date with the new dial, i want to keep the case and movement and replace everything else, the case is a solid chunk of steel/titanium?? not sure on that one, and its got a nice automatic movement with the display caseback

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Replacing the glass or just going to live with the date window?
Also, do you know whose watch it is? Didn't know any of the usual suspects made them in titanium.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1454664
> 
> On the basis that without a picture it doesn't happen, here's the impressive Archive that I picked up from the Post Office this morning. As others have noted, the hands wiggle just like the MWC when the crown is out, and I was very careful putting the crown back in to avoid moving the hands.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have a pizza and a tape measure please? Hmm?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Does anyone have a pizza and a tape measure please? Hmm?


yes, it's 24mm the same as the Archive


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Does anyone have a pizza and a tape measure please? Hmm?


And I don't mean a pepperoni or spicy hot......


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yes, it's 24mm the same as the Archive


Thanks sharky


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Replacing the glass or just going to live with the date window?
> Also, do you know whose watch it is? Didn't know any of the usual suspects made them in titanium.


will replace the glass as well cause its got a cyclops on the under side of the crystal which i dont like! not sure were this has come from but its a heavy beast, case looks well finished, and the movement has a decorated rotor, its stamped titanium on the caseback but not sure if it is.

chico


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks sharky


Sheesh ...beaten to it again ..I was just about to post the link to the review of the pizza that has all the specs.....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-99.html#post7507983

...I think I am going to go find a cave to hide in and become a hermit as I aint havin a good un today ..seem to be too slow for everything lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Sheesh ...beaten to it again ..I was just about to post the link to the review of the pizza that has all the specs.....
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-99.html#post7507983
> 
> ...I think I am going to go find a cave to hide in and become a hermit as I aint havin a good un today ..seem to be too slow for everything lol


 hey dall all I can say is this ..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That joker has got another thread. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1013563


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That joker has got another thread.
> 
> How's my artwork?


There's something wrong with that guy


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> will replace the glass as well cause its got a cyclops on the under side of the crystal which i dont like! not sure were this has come from but its a heavy beast, case looks well finished, and the movement has a decorated rotor, its stamped titanium on the caseback but not sure if it is.
> 
> chico


Sounds like you got a right steal there. Regarding titanium, all titanium watches I've had have been a mid-grey, dull non-shiny grey. You can't mistake it for steel.
If you're in any doubt, compare my Citizen titanium in the bottom centre with the steel watch to the left. You'll see titanium is markedly different.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There's something wrong with that guy


He had better (watch) himself


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

What do you lot make of this










A Louis Pion.
Saw it in CDG Airport, was tempted but €186 was too salty.

Since seen it for £55

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> He had better (watch) himself


 hiya mate you not miss much so far today ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> will replace the glass as well cause its got a cyclops on the under side of the crystal which i dont like! not sure were this has come from but its a heavy beast, case looks well finished, and the movement has a decorated rotor, its stamped titanium on the caseback but not sure if it is.
> 
> chico


One thing about titanium watches is that they are very light. That and the duller matte grey colour, you'd probably instantly know the difference from steel if it was titanium.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hiya mate you not miss much so far today ...


Just checked back last pages more like a dog and cat home with a few watches thrown in of course but I will have to wait till next week and e bay will be calling


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just checked back last pages more like a dog and cat home with a few watches thrown in of course but I will have to wait till next week and e bay will be calling


lol I said I was going top post a pic with each comment all day i got bored of it hours ago I think the day's over don't you mate... look out for the 6000 slot mate its not far away ....


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> What do you lot make of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it'd look a lot better if it wasn't a chrono


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I said I was going top post a pic with each comment all day i got bored of it hours ago I think the day's over don't you mate... look out for the 6000 slot mate its not far away ....


I will be somewhere in between


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will be somewhere in between


lol yeah I would not doubt it for a second lol with your luck....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Type up 31 comments just to be sure! Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what do you guys/girls think of this one I'm 50/50 on it ...


 I don't think people saw this so i will ask again ....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> I don't think people saw this so i will ask again ....


Bulova, very nice.
Quality piece of kit. Nice looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I don't think people saw this so i will ask again ....


It's not a bad watch at all, it looks nice enough. Bulova are one of those brands that have a long history but aren't quite the brand they once were (and are actually owned by Citizen now by the way). Quality wise it's probably going to be similar to a Rotary, maybe a little higher. If you see it for what you consider a reasonable price then by all means go for it.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ok four packages I had waiting for my return.
> 
> 1st Was the Navy Nato
> 
> ...


This reminds me of 3 of the watches that stay hidden in my bottom drawer


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's not a bad watch at all, it looks nice enough. Bulova are one of those brands that have a long history but aren't quite the brand they once were (and are actually owned by Citizen now by the way). Quality wise it's probably going to be similar to a Rotary, maybe a little higher. If you see it for what you consider a reasonable price then by all means go for it.


so what price do you think is reasonable ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to kip now to read my tablet

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so what price do you think is reasonable ...


For something like that? I don't know, about £70-90?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to kip now to read my tablet
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


ok mate but you mite miss the slot of 6000 lol..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> For something like that? I don't know, about £70-90?


 seen for 89. quid was think of getting it monday ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> seen for 89. quid was think of getting it monday ...


Hey that wasn't a bad guess then. Yeah it's quite nice. It reminds me a little of an IWC Aquatimer. If you like that kind of thing there are quite a lot of watches on a similar kind of vibe around so maybe hold on for a bit and consider some other options. What is you like about this one, the black DLC coating? The colours of the bezel? Something else? Anyway I thought you were looking at getting a Monster? Personally I'd say if that's what you really want just hang on till you can get one. It's one of the greatest most iconic watches out there and you're not far off the price of a used one with that Bulova. If that's what you really want just save a little bit more and get one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey that wasn't a bad guess then. Yeah it's quite nice. It reminds me a little of an IWC Aquatimer. If you like that kind of thing there are quite a lot of watches on a similar kind of vibe around so maybe hold on for a bit and consider some other options. What is you like about this one, the black DLC coating? The colours of the bezel? Something else? Anyway I thought you were looking at getting a Monster? Personally I'd say if that's what you really want just hang on till you can get one. It's one of the greatest most iconic watches out there and you're not far off the price of a used one with that Bulova. If that's what you really want just save a little bit more and get one.


that was on my wish list before the combo and saw it was sale so like 50/50 on getting it now and waiting for a combo to come along why its on sale .. thinking of waiting and trying to pick combo up second hand in a while .....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Bulova are one of those brands that are almost permanently on 'sale'. Don't take the 'regular' price too seriously, no one ever pays full price for one. It's a nice enough watch like I said but it's nowhere in the Monster's league. If you got that Bulova it might satisfy you for a little bit but you'd still be lusting after the Monster. Look, you're probably going to end up with a shed load of MWC watches. I'd say bide your time and save your time and money and just wait for something that is a true undisputed classic like the Monster.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all ... I say putin anyone ....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Morning all ... I say putin anyone ....


Sorry itmw, it looks like a trip to the seaside today, and with a chance of getting wet, it has to be something more water resistant, especially to salt water. Fish and chips on the beach, hmmmm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Sorry itmw, it looks like a trip to the seaside today, and with a chance of getting wet, it has to be something more water resistant, especially to salt water. Fish and chips on the beach, hmmmm


 sounds good I will order the mini bus and the chips are on you lol who's in ...  and so what watch you taking ..


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sounds good I will order the mini bus and the chips are on you lol who's in ...  and so what watch you taking ..











It's going to be the standby swimming watch, on the Help for Heroes NATO today, but, I might just swap that out for the Bond NATO, decisions, decisions.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1455288
> 
> 
> It's going to be the standby swimming watch, on the Help for Heroes NATO today, but, I might just swap that out for the Bond NATO, decisions, decisions.....


 nice very lol...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1455288
> 
> 
> It's going to be the standby swimming watch, on the Help for Heroes NATO today, but, I might just swap that out for the Bond NATO, decisions, decisions.....











Watch-ya think, hmm?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1455294
> 
> 
> Watch-ya think, hmm?


Now that was an Affordable Watch, I think it was 15 quid when I bought it, simple military 
style, day&date, 100m water resistant, lumibrite face (which is really effective), handsome for the price


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Now that was an Affordable Watch, I think it was 15 quid when I bought it, simple military
> style, day&date, 100m water resistant, lumibrite face (which is really effective), handsome for the price


 total bargain reminds me of my timex that looks very similar heroes strap I would say looks rite I think I will have to dig out my old lorus now i come to think of it ...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> total bargain reminds me of my timex that looks very similar heroes strap I would say looks rite I think I will have to dig out my old lorus now i come to think of it ...


The problem with it is that when the battery needs replacing, it might cost me more to have it resealed than to buy a new one!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> The problem with it is that when the battery needs replacing, it might cost me more to have it resealed than to buy a new one!


 depending on what type of seal is being used I would say to try it your self when the time comes ..I would think it has a grommet rubber seal on a screw case back ...  could be wrong thou I am usually lol....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd agree, I wouldn't worry too much about the seal on that. Probably just put a little bit of grease on it and it's good to go.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Long lay in this morning I need a coffee to get me going


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'd agree, I wouldn't worry too much about the seal on that. Probably just put a little bit of grease on it and it's good to go.


 morning shaggy mate just waiting to see who get's the 6k slot I'm hoping smeagal turns up in time lol.. then I got to go jet clean the folks driveway.... 

speak of the devil lol morning smeagal mate...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning shaggy mate just waiting to see who get's the 6k slot I'm hoping smeagal turns up in time lol.. then I got to go jet clean the folks driveway....


he is back


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> he is back


lol your getting closer now mate ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

any one can get it depends when they hit the keys


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> any one can get it depends when they hit the keys


true lol two to go lol ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

getting close


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Doing a bit of gardening today so I thought something a bit harder was needed 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

now


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

told you


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> getting close


 lol missed again didn't ya lol o well you will have to stay around and try again for the 7k lol ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

woops, sorry smeagal. but on the plus side it's my first lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> woops, sorry smeagal. but on the plus side it's my first lol


lol don't worry about it he has a habit of getting one either side of it lol why change the habit lol .... 

p.s you could make that your thing smagal mate lol ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

no garden for me its raining


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh bugger, I went to make a cup of tea and forgot about the 6k post...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> no garden for me its raining


 well got to go and jet the driveway so I think it's fanty time catch you later guys/girls


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Doing a bit of gardening today so I thought something a bit harder was needed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I'm doing garden and Mudman too??? That's kinda scary lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to make breakfast for the wife


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

If anyone is going to bid on an archive ending today can they let me know as I am the highest bidder at the min


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> no garden for me its raining


Where are you smeagal?

Down here in sunny Southampton it's lovely!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Where are you smeagal?
> 
> Down here in sunny Southampton it's lovely!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Its always sunny down that way, I lived in bournemouth for 3 years and the weather was great! Miss that!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Where are you smeagal?
> 
> Down here in sunny Southampton it's lovely!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 Knightswood Glasgow its blowing a gale


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Its always sunny down that way, I lived in bournemouth for 3 years and the weather was great! Miss that!


Bournemouth is lovely, we holiday at rockley park in Poole at least once a year. We live right on the coast so we took a battering in the winter storms!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Knightswood Glasgow


Oh right, couldn't really be further apart then lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Oh right, couldn't really be further apart then lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Lived in Tidworth for a short spell I have brother in Cornwall never been to see him yet


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Bournemouth is lovely, we holiday at rockley park in Poole at least once a year. We live right on the coast so we took a battering in the winter storms!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


We got the storms bad in Ireland too! was endless!

Talking about how far Scotland is from that part of the world a buddy and I hitched from Bournemouth to Elgin in the scottish highlands, seemed liked a good idea at the start, took 48 hours lol, 20 years ago, I wouldn't chance anything like that today


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Glasgow to Cornwall, that's a long old trek! I'm moaning about having to drive from Warsash Nr Southampton to Barnstaple in North Devon haha

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We got the storms bad in Ireland too! was endless!
> 
> Talking about how far Scotland is from that part of the world a buddy and I hitched from Bournemouth to Elgin in the scottish highlands, seemed liked a good idea at the start, took 48 hours lol, 20 years ago, I wouldn't chance anything like that today


I was based in Fort George at the Morrey Firth Thats thats the outback just south of the Black Isle


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Glasgow to Cornwall, that's a long old trek! I'm moaning about having to drive from Warsash Nr Southampton to Barnstaple in North Devon haha
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Can you still go see the Mary Rose in Portsmouth, that's was impressive back then? They had no watches in tudor times (to stay on topic lol)


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's another comparison between the EM Putin and a real Putin:


























There is only really 2 main differences between my real one and the EM one, the crown is at 3 and the bezel is different. 
Still, gives a nice look at the face!

I bought my real one from a nice guy from Hong Kong. It's NOS (with original box and papers), and the seller is regarded as a good one on these forums.

Hope this helps! 

Edit: Another huge difference is size, though EM are going for "inspired by" don't forget.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

It's quite sunny up here in on Tyneside.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's quite sunny up here in on Tyneside.


You're a Geordie shaggy!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Letchy said:


> Here's another comparison between the EM Putin and a real Putin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 must have been a big inspiration if you get my meaning


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> You're a Geordie shaggy!


No, not quite. My wife is a Geordie, I'm actually from London but I just live up here now.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> No, not quite. My wife is a Geordie, I'm actually from London but I just live up here now.


Oh if I remember you're a Spurs fan? I used to live right beside Tottenham Hale tube station?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> No, not quite. My wife is a Geordie, I'm actually from London but I just live up here now.


I bought two of my watches in Newcastle my wife loved to shop there I used to wander around the little shops and pick up the odd bargain cant do that anymore as the wife is housebound


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Oh if I remember you're a Spurs fan? I used to live right beside Tottenham Hale tube station?


Yes indeed I'm a Spurs fan. I haven't been over Tottenham Hale way for years, I always used to make that long walk up to the stadium from Seven Sisters.

What team does everyone one support?

I'm gonna guess that ITMY is a blue nose?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes indeed I'm a Spurs fan. I haven't been over Tottenham Hale way for years, I always used to make that long walk up to the stadium from Seven Sisters.
> 
> What team does everyone one support?
> 
> I'm gonna guess that ITMY is a blue nose?


Glasgow Celtic


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can you still go see the Mary Rose in Portsmouth, that's was impressive back then? They had no watches in tudor times (to stay on topic lol)


Yes you can mate, that's a very good day out. They've built another large attraction next to it aswell. The company I work for won a contract to steam clean all the decks on the Mary rose.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes indeed I'm a Spurs fan. I haven't been over Tottenham Hale way for years, I always used to make that long walk up to the stadium from Seven Sisters.
> 
> What team does everyone one support?
> 
> I'm gonna guess that ITMY is a blue nose?


Portsmouth 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Football.......boring waste of time...

Now Moto GP....there's a sport,

Talking of which........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to be a quiet day methinks


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

this is where I got my first watch about40 years later


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow I'm doing garden and Mudman too??? That's kinda scary lol


it's the only watch I've got that I couldn't scratch even if I tried lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Der nacht lufty for me today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> this is where I got my first watch about40 years later


That's interesting to see it as H.Samuel back then, it's a flagship branch of Goldsmiths now.










I took that picture when I hosted the 'Stanley' watch that's doing it's world tour in this thread.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=808168

So are you from up this way then Smeagal? I do have to say that I love living in this part of the country.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

To re seal a watch back someone mentioned grease, is that just normal grease??

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> To re seal a watch back someone mentioned grease, is that just normal grease??
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Silicone grease. There is a thread about it here - 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=235630


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's interesting to see it as H.Samuel back then, it's a flagship branch of Goldsmiths now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My picture is at the corner of Argyle street and buchanan street now house of Fraser Nice building


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

To answer the question posted yesterday by ITMW

The Sekonda is the Chrono model number 3847


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Silicone grease. There is a thread about it here -
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=235630


Thanks Shaggy 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> To answer the question posted yesterday by ITMW
> 
> The Sekonda is the Chrono model number 3847


 is this the one it's on my wish list so any feedback would be appreciated .....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I'm like just half way down the one side of the drive when I know lets have the whole family turn up and park on the bloody thing grrrr ... o well lease i have finished for the day I'm sure they do these thing on purpose . been saying for ages the first descent Sunday and I would do it for them silly buggers .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Der nacht lufty for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I'm like just half way down the one side of the drive when I know lets have the whole family turn up and park on the bloody thing grrrr ... o well lease i have finished for the day I'm sure they do these thing on purpose . been saying for ages the first descent Sunday and I would do it for them silly buggers .


I'm done in the garden, front and back lawns done, some weeding and the rain stayed off


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is this the one it's on my wish list so any feedback would be appreciated .....


I like stainless steel rather than gold plate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> My picture is at the corner of Argyle street and buchanan street now house of Fraser Nice building


Oh sorry, my mistake. I thought that picture was taken in Newcastle because you mentioned about your wife shopping there. Where is it then, Glasgow? Edinburgh?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Oh sorry, my mistake. I thought that picture was taken in Newcastle because you mentioned about your wife shopping there. Where is it then, Glasgow? Edinburgh?


Glasgow Across from St enoch sq


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm done in the garden, front and back lawns done, some weeding and the rain stayed off


same here, 2 lawns done! now to settle down with a few cans ready for the Sheffield United match ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like stainless steel rather than gold plate


me to as a rule but I thought one classic looking one might not go amiss ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> me to as a rule but I thought one classic looking one might not go amiss ....


yes you are right


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes indeed I'm a Spurs fan. I haven't been over Tottenham Hale way for years, I always used to make that long walk up to the stadium from Seven Sisters.
> 
> What team does everyone one support?
> 
> I'm gonna guess that ITMY is a blue nose?


Glasgow Rangers!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so which one gets the most votes ..  will only buy one of them ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Glasgow Rangers!
> 
> Chico


Watches, the Floyd and Rangers!

2 out of 3 ain't bad :-d


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so which one gets the most votes ..  will only buy one of them ....


Deffo the steel one, I'm not a fan of gold watches?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> so which one gets the most votes ..  will only buy one of them ....


Not a fan of gold watches, but the dial on the silver one looks manic, just too busy. I'd go for the gold, or that design in a silver case, if it was me.
But it's your choice, you're buying


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Would you look at that....

I've just gone and ordered a Jaragar Monaco!










(borrowed pic!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice watch!

If they had used a square dial instead of a round one in order to cover up those orange dial mounts (well, I'd assume that's what they are) I'd be all over it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Nice watch!
> 
> If they had used a square dial instead of a round one in order to cover up those orange dial mounts (well, I'd assume that's what they are) I'd be all over it.


I'd find a way to get at those orange bits and recolour them somehow, probably with a black permanent marker. I agree with previous posters about how you end up constantly seeing those orange bits.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just watched Elyseum Matt Damon very good


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'd find a way to get at those orange bits and recolour them somehow, probably with a black permanent marker. I agree with previous posters about how you end up constantly seeing those orange bits.


Did you get feedback from the Archive guy yet chrono?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'd find a way to get at those orange bits and recolour them somehow, probably with a black permanent marker. I agree with previous posters about how you end up constantly seeing those orange bits.


 I would open It up and but a false back plate around the dial . that floating x support annoy me lol but as it a homage heuer it would be best left as is....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just watched Elyseum Matt Damon very good


 but don't you think it was a rip off ...of Johnny Mnemonic ? I like it but all the way thru I was like seen this been done before.. lol  but matt Damon is on of my fav actors so hey i watch it anyway ...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but don't you think it was a rip off ...of Johnny Mnemonic ? I like it but all the way thru I was like seen this been done before.. lol  but matt Damon is on of my fav actors so hey i watch it anyway ...


I also enjoyed ........ Many didn't!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Any thing with Matt Damon I would enjoy


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone got any idea how much a new crystel would cost for this D&G it belongs to my son


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Any thing with Matt Damon I would enjoy


 is it weird I like dogma a lot ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Did you get feedback from the Archive guy yet chrono?


Just checked and nothing yet.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just checked and nothing yet.


He was obviously feeding me BS till I gave him a positive feedback...sigh


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Picked up my Archive from the Post Office depot yesterday . . My wife let me have a quick look to make sure everything was okay and then it went into hiding ahead of our anniversary. Great looking thing. No pics yet . . . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> He was obviously feeding me BS till I gave him a positive feedback...sigh


Never mind. I can overlook the feedback thing because the watches are so good. Just sours the experience a little.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Picked up my Archive from the Post Office depot yesterday . . My wife let me have a quick look to make sure everything was okay and then it went into hiding ahead of our anniversary. Great looking thing. No pics yet . . .


How long is she going to make you wait?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Anyone got any idea how much a new crystel would cost for this D&G it belongs to my son


It's hard to say, because that crystal isn't a standard shape it might be very tricky to get a replacement. Try looking at the D&G Time website to get some customer service contact details and see what they say.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's hard to say, because that crystal isn't a standard shape it might be very tricky to get a replacement. Try looking at the D&G Time website to get some customer service contact details and see what they say.


 been looking and the shapes of the crystal Is the issue I would say try and find a non working one of bay and use as donor .. that's what's i would do .... new one is anywhere between 99-140 so yeah.....

rectangular face Dolce & Gabbana white leather strap watch w/ D&G leather pouch mite be possibility ....

NICE D&G CHRONOGRAPH IN GOOD CONDITION WORKING STRAP SMALL

http://www.intime.co.uk/d-and-g-watch-repairs

http://www.dolcegabbana.com/buy-watches/store/contacts/?lang=en


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Cant read this thread, but the pictures of modded Monacos speak for themselves

http://www.hablemosderelojes.com/fo...t-Mod-quot-Jaragar-M%F3naco-by-quot-kaik-quot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> How long is she going to make you wait?


Only til the 27th. For £19, I'm. Really happy with it. Tan Strap!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Kevinw said:


> Cant read this thread, but the pictures of modded Monacos speak for themselves
> 
> http://www.hablemosderelojes.com/fo...t-Mod-quot-Jaragar-M%F3naco-by-quot-kaik-quot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he did with that nato strap was brilliant.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Cant read this thread, but the pictures of modded Monacos speak for themselves
> 
> http://www.hablemosderelojes.com/fo...t-Mod-quot-Jaragar-M%F3naco-by-quot-kaik-quot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah kev why did you post that. I didn't like the jaguar at all but now I really want one!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's hard to say, because that crystal isn't a standard shape it might be very tricky to get a replacement. Try looking at the D&G Time website to get some customer service contact details and see what they say.


Thanks will give it a go


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Cant read this thread, but the pictures of modded Monacos speak for themselves
> 
> Presentación "Mod" Jaragar Mónaco by "kaik"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol i was trying to read that early got the pic was gong to put It up but thought i would not be allowed ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol i was trying to read that early got the pic was gong to put It up but thought i would not be allowed ....


He's done a really nice job on that Monaco. If anyone wants to read the text, just copy and paste it into Google Translate Google Translate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol i was trying to read that early got the pic was gong to put It up but thought i would not be allowed ....


Why did you think you wouldn't be allowed?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why did you think you wouldn't be allowed?


 well would you class it as modding or faking ... it because the pic has a tag and the other one side by side .....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> well would you class it as modding or faking ... it because the pic has a tag and the other one side by side .....


I would say its modding, this guy has improved upon a homage, also the sticker he applied doesn't actually say Heuer, just looks like it.

Did you guys look all the way through and see the black cased one?
That was amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Bloody archives! Ive been trying to buy one for days


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I would say its modding, this guy has improved upon a homage, also the sticker he applied doesn't actually say Heuer, just looks like it.
> 
> Did you guys look all the way through and see the black cased one?
> That was amazing!
> ...


 yeah he spray panted it didn't he ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> Bloody archives! Ive been trying to buy one for days


Go through Kev (when he responds to pm's) and when he's ready to sort out that multi-buy deal for us.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Bloody archives! Ive been trying to buy one for days


 did you miss out again then mate ...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Go through Kev (when he responds to pm's) and when he's ready to sort out that multi-buy deal for us.


PM's.....oops
Hang on till I go read!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you miss out again then mate ...


In the last 5 seconds grrr I was the highest bidder since yesterday afternoon


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> In the last 5 seconds grrr I was the highest bidder since yesterday afternoon


Blanchy, give up trying to buy em on ebay. They're just too hot since I went public about em on here. Best bet is buy through Kev.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> PM's.....oops
> Hang on till I go read!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may be interested if I dont win tomorrow's one


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Blanchy, give up trying to buy em on ebay. They're just too hot since I went public about em on here. Best bet is buy through Kev.


I think your right I already bid on tomorrow's one so if that loses again I'll go with kev


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

blanchy said:


> I think your right I already bid on tomorrow's one so if that loses again I'll go with kev


Watch this space boys.....

Re contacted the seller, as soon as he responds we should be good to take orders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

some one was talking about sea urchin well I saw this ....Seiko sea urchin snzf17j1 japan jdm aka mini sumo .....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> In the last 5 seconds grrr I was the highest bidder since yesterday afternoon


you should do what the winners are doing, bid in the last 10 seconds! Thats usually how I win stuff ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Cant read this thread, but the pictures of modded Monacos speak for themselves
> 
> Presentación "Mod" Jaragar Mónaco by "kaik"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is brill, my oh my what a job he done!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you should do what the winners are doing, bid in the last 10 seconds! Thats usually how I win stuff ;-)


I was lol it was a very tense few seconds


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I was lol it was a very tense few seconds


I was weeks trying to get mine, chronos proviso of < £20 was hard to get, finally got one at £19.99, I'm guessing there's lurkers on this thread getting them, I was concerned when I seen you mention it yesterday, eBay on these is a non runner IMO


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well would you class it as modding or faking ... it because the pic has a tag and the other one side by side .....


You've got it a bit wrong I think. I thought we had cleared this up earlier on the thread but I can see where a little bit of confusion might come in.

It's PERFECTLY FINE to talk about and share pictures of homages. There is nothing wrong with that, and modding watches of all descriptions is fine.

The only thing that is disallowed is discussion of COUNTERFEIT watches (where it says a certain brand in the dial but isn't made by them). Everyone knows what is meant by a counterfeit or fake product.

Ie - talk or pictures of a knock off watch that says Rolex on the dial that the you bought for 30 Euros at the market on your holiday in Spain is banned.

If it just looks similar and doesn't have that brand name on it then it is classed as a 'homage' and is perfectly fine to discuss.

So if you bought a cheap knock off watch that looked like this but instead of actually being made by Rolex it was made in a sweatshop in China and it said this on the dial then you couldn't show it or discuss it.









This is Soki a branded homage and is fine. It might look just like a Rolex but it isn't pretending to be made by that brand.










This next one is classed as a 'Sterile dial' and is fine. Again it looks like a Rolex but doesn't have that brand name on the dial and therefore isn't specifically pretending to be a real Rolex.










As well as brand names a few other things are protected like certain Trademarked phrases and terms. That is why it's fine to show a sterile Panerai homage but not one that says 'Marina Militare' because Panerai have rights of ownership over that phrase.

So that Jaragar is fine because it doesn't say Tag or Heuer on the dial. It does say Gulf though when of course it isn't an official Gulf product but I don't think it's a serious attempt to deceive anybody so I'd consider that fine. Does that clear it up for everyone?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You've got it a bit wrong I think. I thought we had cleared this up earlier on the thread but I can see where a little bit of confusion might come in.
> 
> It's PERFECTLY FINE to talk about and share pictures of homages. There is nothing wrong with that, and modding watches of all descriptions is fine.
> 
> ...


As always shaggy, yes


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I was weeks trying to get mine, chronos proviso of < £20 was hard to get, finally got one at £19.99, I'm guessing there's lurkers on this thread getting them, I was concerned when I seen you mention it yesterday, eBay on these is a non runner IMO


No, wasn't me that said that. Can't remember who, though. I paid £21, £28 and £12 for mine. Anything under the buy it now price of £30 is good enough for me.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, wasn't me that said that. Can't remember who, though. I paid £21, £28 and £12 for mine. Anything under the buy it now price of £30 is good enough for me.


oh ok, didn't someone say under 20 is a bonus?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> been looking and the shapes of the crystal Is the issue I would say try and find a non working one of bay and use as donor .. that's what's i would do .... new one is anywhere between 99-140 so yeah.....
> 
> rectangular face Dolce & Gabbana white leather strap watch w/ D&G leather pouch mite be possibility ....
> 
> ...


will check on all titbis

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> oh ok, didn't someone say under 20 is a bonus?


Yeh, someone did but I can't remember who it was. Under 20 quid's a tall order now they're so popular tho. I've watched two go at £21/£22 tonight.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> will check on all titbis
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 lol say again mate ...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So ....in an attempt to stop myself from trawling through ebay for any watch bargains I can find ( I am addicted ! ) , and take my mind off watches in general , I decide to watch the latest Mentalist episode on my fave TV streaming site. I press play and I am presented with this in the VERY first few seconds of the show......



OMG !!! lol its my fanty on my black NATO !!:-d:-d


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> oh ok, didn't someone say under 20 is a bonus?


Yeah it was me who said that after I got mine for £22. After all the attention on here though the chances of winning one below the £20 mark are pretty slim now.

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days guys it's been a very busy weekend cumulating in the mother of all hangovers that I've been suffering with all Sunday. You know the type dry heaving in the morning followed by a day of lying on the sofa moaning, trying to replace lost fluids and receiving sod all in the way of sympathy from the wife. That's definitely the last time I drink jäger bombs !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all .... jager bombs lol I remember them lol and not much else after them lol ..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Watch this space boys.....
> 
> Re contacted the seller, as soon as he responds we should be good to take orders
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Kevinw. I now have one, so will not be asking for one through you. Just to confirm. Thank you for all you've done, though. Great work. :- )

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Everyone up with the Lark this morning, just arrived at work!

Its great to have yet another week of challenges, I really missed the place for the weekend


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning all. Today, I shall be wearing my Italian Diver. AKA The Pizza.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Everyone seems to take really sharp pictures of watches on their wrists. What ya all using?

My Palm Pre's 5mp camera is crap, so all my photos have to be done with a Canon dslr.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I take mine on a Samsung galaxy, 8 mp

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not Russian about today, so just putin this watch on )

Taken with Sony Xperia Z1 ;-)










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3. I think mine is 8MP too. I then upload through tapatalk. Automatically resizes large photos to fit the requirements. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I just got an email from JLC thanking me for my interest and saying that I will soon receive a copy of their catalogue.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1456440
> 
> View attachment 1456441
> 
> ...


Snap. I'm finding it difficult to wear any other watch at the moment, so it's Pizza again for me too today.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Just downloaded Tapatalk and now I'm going a bit pic happy. Here's everyone's favourite MWC watch being held up by everyone's favourite plumber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The next two watches. The French Seaman and the Australian Diver, which one in the MWC webpage picture is the OZ diver?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> The next two watches. The French Seaman and the Australian Diver, which one in the MWC webpage picture is the OZ diver?


On the website picture, the Oz is the bottom row, second from the left. Looks similar to the French Seaman, which is the top row last on the right.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Okay. They are a bit similar, aren't they? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The markers are the only obvious difference. As we're finding with EM, that may not be the "final" Oz we actually receive, as all their pictures and literature are from last year's pre-releases.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Seemed like too nice a day to be sat at home.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice pics. I'd be outside myself, but I'm lifting weights and doing chin ups at the minute, and I'm in no humour to drag a bench and 70+ kilos of weights downstairs in order to do it outside, ha.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

This forums encouraged me to dig out some of my retired watches and get them running,
Today my 20 odd year old Lorus, the alarm on this thing is louder than any other watch I've heard









Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## biffa (Apr 13, 2014)

Noone get a subscription for military watches
They r out of stock of 1 and 3,and I've been waiting over a month for 4 and 5
They took my cash knowing they had no stock
Still got my money,not a single watch,and a new story every time I ring them
Crooked firm,stay clear
D.cotton


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Issue 4 and 5 only came out a couple of weeks ago. But yes, they've got stock issues because so many people bought into it. Swamped, absolutely swamped.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

biffa said:


> Noone get a subscription for military watches
> They r out of stock of 1 and 3,and I've been waiting over a month for 4 and 5
> They took my cash knowing they had no stock
> Still got my money,not a single watch,and a new story every time I ring them
> ...


"Stay clear, crooked firm"? That's a very bold accusation.

Personally when you get a new member who signs up purely to have a rant and slag off a company or product (and often is never heard from again) I take what they say with a pinch of salt.

Whilst it's clear that Eagle Moss are having some supply problems and apparently have been unable to fulfil some customers orders that's very different from calling them "Crooked".


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> "Stay clear, crooked firm"? That's a very bold accusation.
> 
> Personally when you get a new member who signs up purely to have a rant and slag off a company or product (and often is never heard from again) I take what they say with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Whilst it's clear that Eagle Moss are having some supply problems and apparently have been unable to fulfil some customers orders that's very different from calling them "Crooked".


Ditto!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I see the trolls are coming out from under their bridge.....

It just goes to show how things have changed , I remember back in "the day " when I was young and I subscribed to a magazine called " The Elite "

The Elite military magazine. A 1980s ORBIS publication. | eBay

and I was happy to wait months for the "free" binders they sent out to customers .Now however people lose their patience after a month , the "I want it now " generation needs to learn how to be patient .

( sheesh I just realised how old I must sound ...that and the fact I have turned into my Father ! lol )


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It is hard not to feel more than a little sorry for EM. I think they're a small company and struggling to meet overwhelming demand but I have no doubts they'll fulfill any outstanding orders as soon as they can as they don't want to be in this situation any more than anyone else does. Totally agree with dalliance about the "I want it now generation."


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

biffa said:


> Noone get a subscription for military watches
> They r out of stock of 1 and 3,and I've been waiting over a month for 4 and 5
> They took my cash knowing they had no stock
> Still got my money,not a single watch,and a new story every time I ring them
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I picked up the first two in the shops, subscribed straight away and my watches and binder turned up a couple of weeks ago. They must have been inundated with demand, but they have always answered my emails and I have been happy with my experience and with my watches.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

biffa said:


> Noone get a subscription for military watches
> They r out of stock of 1 and 3,and I've been waiting over a month for 4 and 5
> They took my cash knowing they had no stock
> Still got my money,not a single watch,and a new story every time I ring them
> ...


Subscribed. First payment Paid. Two weeks later watches 1.2-3 + binder. Two weeks later second payment. Two weeks later. Watches 4-5. No problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Subscribed. First payment Paid. Two weeks later watches 1.2-3 + binder. Two weeks later second payment. Two weeks later. Watches 4-5. No problems.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here David. I haven't had a problem with the payment and subscriptions so far. I agree that EM have totally underestimated the demand for this part work. They have probably based demand on past publications which lets be honest are bound to be less appealing to the majority of the masses, e.g. Marvel superheroes figurines. But watches, well the average joe in the street likes a nice looking cheap watch doesn't he ? Not to mention people like ourselves.
My only problem/concern with EM is that they seem to have published the photos from the previous time this publication was sold but have since changed/lowered the spec on some of the watches i.e. the date window and leather strap on the froggy.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Subscribed. First payment Paid. Two weeks later watches 1.2-3 + binder. Two weeks later second payment. Two weeks later. Watches 4-5. No problems.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I echo the sentiments of most subscribers on here. It is frustrating when you have to wait, however they do deliver eventually. I don't have a problem with that - they seem to be struggling, trying to meet demand. I bought issues 1 & 2 in the shops, then subscribed. 3 weeks later issue 3 arrived 10 days later a binder arrived & a week later issues 4 & 5. Definitely not crooked IMO. 
If anyone from EM reads this - keep up the good work!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I see the trolls are coming out from under their bridge.....
> 
> It just goes to show how things have changed , I remember back in "the day " when I was young and I subscribed to a magazine called " The Elite "
> 
> ...


Gloster hill is known the world over One of my old majors used to talk about his time in Korea and about the hill


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wife and No 2 son are having pizza for tea tonight I will get mine on thursday all going well


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

biffa said:


> Noone get a subscription for military watches
> They r out of stock of 1 and 3,and I've been waiting over a month for 4 and 5
> They took my cash knowing they had no stock
> Still got my money,not a single watch,and a new story every time I ring them
> ...


 well hiya mate nice to have a new member on this thread .. yes there subs are shocking.. I believe that to be the fault on the company that em have contract to do it .... if you look at the thread in my signature the pics of the watch and info is really helpful .. if you would like to complain they e.m have a facebook page for that if you would like to chat about the watches we would love that and lets hope once they sort them selfs out they will sort out the sub issues so welcome again and stay a bit longer next time and have a chat. ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wife and No 2 son are having pizza for tea tonight I will get mine on thursday all going well


lol well if you don't count today or what' left of it and Thursday it's like just 48 hours to ham and pineapple time lol ....


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol well if you don't count today or what' left of it and Thursday it's like just 48 hours to ham and pineapple time lol ....


Or as I prefer to say ...3 more sleeps ......woohoooo !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol well if you don't count today or what' left of it and Thursday it's like just 48 hours to ham and pineapple time lol ....


Mine didn't smell of ham & pineapple when I opened it - it smelled of plasticine. I don't know why - it's a leather strap. I'd be interested to know if others find that theirs do too.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Or as I prefer to say ...3 more sleeps ......woohoooo !


 would love to say three more sleeps but being a insomniac I would say 30 more cappuccino lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I reallllly have got to stop spending so much time looking for watches on ebay ......it's turning into an addiction.

I have found a chinese sub homage that works out at under £10 with a choice of different coloured NATO straps ( more than just the usual green or black ) .

Yes it may be a cheapo watch but hey you're getting a NATO aswell lol .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UM5301-Sam-...2702?pt=Wristwatches&var=&hash=item801d825c7c


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Mine didn't smell of ham & pineapple when I opened it - it smelled of plasticine. I don't know why - it's a leather strap. I'd be interested to know if others find that theirs do too.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 we will have to ask watchsmeller that lol ...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

NOM NOM NOM !!!

I have found this at approx £43 before customs and import in case anyone is interested ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> we will have to ask watchsmeller that lol ...


LOL ! Yeah the leather strap does have a funny smell to it but then again so did the one on the lufty. I don't know if the smell is plastercine as it's been quite a few years since I owned the barbers shop (!) but I think the smell has something to do with the finish that is applied to cheap leather. Well that's what my ample nose tells me !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL ! Yeah the leather strap does have a funny smell to it but then again so did the one on the lufty. I don't know if the smell is plastercine as it's been quite a few years since I owned the barbers shop (!) but I think the smell has something to do with the finish that is applied to cheap leather. Well that's what my ample nose tells me !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


As long as it does not put you on a high


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Plastercine is one of those smells that transports me right back to my childhood, along with batenburg cake, strange that


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Plastercine is one of those smells that transports me right back to my childhood, along with batenburg cake, strange that


All I can think of is batanburg cake lovely


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> All I can think of is batanburg cake lovely


do you eat the marzipan first? or just chow down?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> do you eat the marzipan first? or just chow down?


Marzipan first


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

I was walking the other day and I smelt something that smelled exactly like the blue paper copies that I used to get in school from the ditto machine when I was a kid. I do not think any smell has taken me back to my childhood like that one did...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Marzipan first


yep deffo marzipan only lol .. you can have the pink stuff lol ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you guys cover your school and copy books with wallpaper to protect them through a school year?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you guys cover your school and copy books with wallpaper to protect them through a school year?


lol yeah I did I think thats were i got my fetish for Formica lol ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol yeah I did I think thats were i got my fetish for Formica lol ...


Wood chip was the marine of copy covers but for sheer style it was hard to beat this type


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you guys cover your school and copy books with wallpaper to protect them through a school year?


Brown paper for schoolbooks All we had was flowery wallpaper and I would not use that


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

You British had it good. I had to coat my books in marzipan and eat wallpaper when I was a kid... and we were thankful!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wood chip was the marine of copy covers but for sheer style it was hard to beat this type
> 
> View attachment 1456876


 lol I as going to say wood but thought better not lol ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol yeah I did I think thats were i got my fetish for Formica lol ...


I preferred the drawer liners with the pics of various exotic fruits.

I did try contour (tiling on a roll) on my copy books but they all smashed lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

kipLightning said:


> You British had it good. I had to coat my books in marzipan and eat wallpaper when I was a kid... and we were thankful!


That's nothing mate, I had to put my feet up the chimney and lace my toes!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Bad news chaps, Regarding the Archives

Got this email today, no idea what went wrong as he had been willing to hit a deal, also the email is a bit weirdly worded

Right time to find an alternative...

"Hi,

Thanks for the interest Kevin and it is great for you to give your time.

We are just going to leave them to Ebay for now though.

Thanks again and if you need anything, just let us know.

Thanks again.

- rebirth-of-cool"

Yeah, I need 5 or 6 blooming archives.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Never mind. So we have to pay the going rate (£20-29), no big deal. Just have to fight off all the lurkers.....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Bad news chaps, Regarding the Archives
> 
> Got this email today, no idea what went wrong as he had been willing to hit a deal, also the email is a bit weirdly worded
> 
> ...


Unfortunately their success was partly down to this thread, he's getting up to £30 for them now and wont let them go for £15 :-(


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I remember having to cover my school books and copies. One year I used padded, textured flowery wallpaper. It added a good centimeter to everything, ha.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kev, he seems to be the only one doing them, so finding an Archive elsewhere is going to be difficult.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Bad news chaps, Regarding the Archives
> 
> Got this email today, no idea what went wrong as he had been willing to hit a deal, also the email is a bit weirdly worded
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Bad news chaps, Regarding the Archives
> 
> Got this email today, no idea what went wrong as he had been willing to hit a deal, also the email is a bit weirdly worded
> 
> ...


Ah crap back to ebay for me so


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Got to say I am a little disappointed. Thought a few loyal customers here meant something.
For me it's not about the money, but about it's quite hard for some to actually *win *the auctions.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The next load coming up seem to be going cheap enough. People will lose interest eventually and he'll probably have loads of stock to get rid of.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Never mind. So we have to pay the going rate (£20-29), no big deal. Just have to fight off all the lurkers.....


you just have to make sure you aren't bidding against each other! ;-) I won't be bidding as I've got 2


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you just have to make sure you aren't bidding against each other! ;-) I won't be bidding as I've got 2


Im bidding on all of them until I get one lol


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

I may wait for the attention to die down on the Archives. Although, I do still love my EM Pizza!
Which means I don't mind waiting! Haha. 

What do you all think of the Casio MDV106-A1 by the way?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you just have to make sure you aren't bidding against each other! ;-) I won't be bidding as I've got 2


I put in a bid with another seller


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I put in a bid with another seller


I didn't know there were any other sellers


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im bidding on all of them until I get one lol


What if you get them all you might get a ticking off


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

smeagal said:


> What if you get them all you might get a ticking off


Im being careful so im only the highest bidder on one at a time


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I didn't know there were any other sellers


Yes but it could be from a Female seller possibly onlly one Archive


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Got to say I am a little disappointed. Thought a few loyal customers here meant something.
> For me it's not about the money, but about it's quite hard for some to actually *win *the auctions.


The thing is though he must be getting the Archives from somewhere, it's not as if he is just making them to himself in his shed. Maybe if you can find out where sells them wholesale you can buy a batch and split them between yourselves for whoever wants one.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing is though he must be getting the Archives from somewhere, it's not as if he is just making them to himself in his shed. Maybe if you can find out where sells them wholesale you can buy a batch and split them between yourselves for whoever wants one.


Someone did find out - he's getting them from a place in China but you have to buy wholesale in 500+. That's way beyond my available....
Haven't found anyone else selling them on ebay, tried all combinations of searches but no luck.
Personally I say good luck to the guy, they're well worth the money in my opinion even at the buy it now for £30. Like I said earlier, anything less than £30 is a bonus - and he is sending them out at 1st class postage for free, so that's another fiver saved at least.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I remember someone saying that they were somewhere in the region of £2-3 each in a batch of 500. I don't know where though, or even if it's true.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I remember someone saying that they were somewhere in the region of £2-3 each in a batch of 500. I don't know where though, or even if it's true.


It was true, I saw the website someone posted up. It was via alibaba.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes the one l am after is one watch

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Nope


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im bidding on all of them until I get one lol


did you win that one that just finished?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Still bidding


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

And its gone to high again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Letchy said:


> What do you all think of the Casio MDV106-A1 by the way?


 very nice it's on my wishlist ....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> And its gone to high again


just seen 2 go for 16 and 17


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> just seen 2 go for 16 and 17


Plus 5 shipping. I was bidding up to the last second on both


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I know where the black case version goes for around £15 if anyone is interested I can pm you a link


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Re: price of the Archive in bulk, its $2.88 which equates as £1.73 per unit based on buying 500 units


Here they are


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I remember someone saying that they were somewhere in the region of £2-3 each in a batch of 500. I don't know where though, or even if it's true.


True


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Has anyone got a link for the manufacturer of the Archives?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Posted above this
Distributor not manufacturer


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I found this on alibaba dot com, Retro Italian Mariners Mens Watch Classic Vintage Watch - Buy Watch,Retro Italian Mariners Mens Watch,Retro Italian Man Watch Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I read in the gumf that the dial transfer can have customized text but no doubt all 500 would need to be the same
(building my post count for next competition giveaway lol)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Has anyone got a link for the manufacturer of the Archives?


Manufacturer is quoted as Dongguan Duo Xin Industrial Co., Ltd. dgdxsy.en.alibaba.com
Retro Italian Mariners Mens Watch Class Vintage Styling Tan Strap Big Black Face - Buy Big Square Face Watch,Custom Watch Face,Removable Watch Face Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I will message the seller on alibaba and see can I order a 'sample run' of around 10 instead of the minimum 500. I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ignore me.....damn my slow typing skills!


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I had a feeling it was true, but this thread has gone on for so long that the majority of it has just blurred together in my memory, ha.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I had a feeling it was true, but this thread has gone on for so long that the majority of it has just blurred together in my memory, ha.


If it's any consolation, I cleaned my pc over the weekend - browser history and all sorts of crap, and defragged it. Usual monthly deep-clean.
Tried googling Watchuseek & Archive & alibaba & batches etc ..... no luck.
Tried Advanced searching the site on those terms...... again no luck.
About to give up when Foxy posted up the right link. No problem.

But I'm on Firefox and I get a little logo in the tab bar. I recognised the logo as one in my Bookmarks file.
I felt such a ****. I'd already saved the link everyone was looking for all along. Doh!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I used the forum search tool. But i knew i was looking for alibaba lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeh, I tried that. Alibaba's the second most popular word on WUS after Archive!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Unless you work with hundreds/thousands of ever expanding office documents, defragging has no real impact from xp onwards


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, I tried that. Alibaba's the second most popular word on WUS after Archive!


You can stay in this forum and search only this thread. On big computer and tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Unless you work with hundreds/thousands of ever expanding office documents, defragging has no real impact from xp onwards


I'm on XP. I'm always downloading or creating things in My Documents and then moving them elsewhere and over time Windows Explorer gets really slow to load. Defragging sorts it.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Have you tried Ccleaner, thats good. Download it from filehippo.com.
Decrapifies everything that builds up over time and lets you stop all the crap that seems to think cos you installed it, it must be the most important thing on your computer so will race to start as soon as you hit the power on switch (yes adode you big headed [email protected]#% I mean you lol)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Have you tried Ccleaner, thats good. Download it from filehippo.com.


That's the cleaner I've been using for years, but it never touched the WinExp issue. Might be my settings, never found a way to get it to clean WinExp.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's the cleaner I've been using for years, but it never touched the WinExp issue. Might be my settings, never found a way to get it to clean WinExp.


 have you tick this one it does it on mine ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks ITMW, it's not Internet Explorer but Windows Explorer I'm on about. The bit that opens when you press My Documents, or My Pictures etc etc. Only way I've found to clean it up and make it faster opening is defragging.

Anyway, way off topic so I'm sorry if I've hijacked the thread. It just meant I was frantically trying to find the alibaba Archive website and got nowhere. Then realised I already had it as a bookmark but had forgotten about it.
But cleaning windows and history sometimes makes a simple job so much more difficult when there's no history to hunt thru when you're looking for one thing.... like an alibaba address.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Must admit i have not used internet explorer for years and prefer Chrome over Firefox.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Fox Covert said:


> Have you tried Ccleaner, thats good. Download it from filehippo.com.
> Decrapifies everything that builds up over time and lets you stop all the crap that seems to think cos you installed it, it must be the most important thing on your computer so will race to start as soon as you hit the power on switch (yes adode you big headed [email protected]#% I mean you lol)


Have you just tried typing CLS followed by return?

(one for the older boys )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Have you just tried typing CLS followed by return?
> 
> (one for the older boys )


That sounds suspiciously like DOS. I avoid going anywhere near DOS. Things stop working when I go near DOS........ like pc's for a start. Usually the one I'm on.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Thanks ITMW, it's not Internet Explorer but Windows Explorer I'm on about. The bit that opens when you press My Documents, or My Pictures etc etc. Only way I've found to clean it up and make it faster opening is defragging.
> 
> Anyway, way off topic so I'm sorry if I've hijacked the thread. It just meant I was frantically trying to find the alibaba Archive website and got nowhere. Then realised I already had it as a bookmark but had forgotten about it.
> But cleaning windows and history sometimes makes a simple job so much more difficult when there's no history to hunt thru when you're looking for one thing.... like an alibaba address.


 how about this then lol ... same thing I just did not grab rite one ... first time ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> how about this then lol ... same thing I just did not grab rite one ... first time ...


Ah, well I've found a flaw in cCleaner then, as I've had all the those boxes ticked and they never resolved it. The only thing that did (since the last two months I found defragger) has been defragging.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Ah, well I've found a flaw in cCleaner then, as I've had all the those boxes ticked and they never resolved it. The only thing that did (since the last two months I found defragger) has been defragging.


 well if that works for you then best thing to do is defrag it cant be bad for p.c and is suppose to speed up the running process ....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well if that works for you then best thing to do is defrag it cant be bad for p.c and is suppose to speed up the running process ....


Just buy a new computer simple's

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

ITMW, apologies for taking so long to reply re the Sekonda, the picture you posted is not the same as mine, the one I have is on watchshop product code 3847. I've had it for a couple of years now, one battery change, I think it's a fine looking piece for the money.........


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok so I have sent the supplier a message on alibaba asking will they sell 10 as a sample run, hopefull they respond tomorrow and I'll let everyone know what the story is.

How many people would be interested if the price was right?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ok so I have sent the supplier a message on alibaba asking will they sell 10 as a sample run, hopefull they respond tomorrow and I'll let everyone know what the story is.
> 
> How many people would be interested if the price was right?


yes for me

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes from me too.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ok so I have sent the supplier a message on alibaba asking will they sell 10 as a sample run, hopefull they respond tomorrow and I'll let everyone know what the story is.
> 
> How many people would be interested if the price was right?


yes for me


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> ITMW, apologies for taking so long to reply re the Sekonda, the picture you posted is not the same as mine, the one I have is on watchshop product code 3847. I've had it for a couple of years now, one battery change, I think it's a fine looking piece for the money.........


 no worry's mate is this it ... and if so very classic and very nice ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Phone running on8 netbook on7 laptop on Linux main computer on 7 tablet on jellybean no wonder i am lost

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## biffa (Apr 13, 2014)

I used the term 'crooked' for a reason
I was on the phone when they asked if I wanted a sub,I was just on the phone for info
I told them I had already bought no2,and they said no prob,I could back order 1 and 3,and start with 4 and 5,knowing they were out of no 1
Now,no 3 is out of stock,yet more than a month later,they have 35 pound of mine,with bs every time I ask what is going on
Not crooked?
If I took money for a product I didn't have,u could call me crooked
Its not just supply issues,they took 35 quid,and still can't tell me when I might get a single watch
Sorry if I upset your eaglemoss promo,maybe some of you work for them?
Not all life is roses and chocolate
I have a serious point to make,this is a thread for military watch magazine,not posing with our off thread fancy this and that
I served as a sapper for many years,and expect some honesty from people who take my money


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

biffa said:


> I used the term 'crooked' for a reason
> I was on the phone when they asked if I wanted a sub,I was just on the phone for info
> I told them I had already bought no2,and they said no prob,I could back order 1 and 3,and start with 4 and 5,knowing they were out of no 1
> Now,no 3 is out of stock,yet more than a month later,they have 35 pound of mine,with bs every time I ask what is going on
> ...


Your obviously upset and I can only sympathise but there's no point having a dig at anyone on here. There are a few posters on here who have waited a long time and some who are still waiting for subscriptions but your gripe is with EM not the posters on this thread. Yes at times the conversation goes way beyond the military watch collection but we come back round on topic eventually. As I said I understand your need to vent some spleen.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

biffa said:


> I used the term 'crooked' for a reason
> 
> I was on the phone when they asked if I wanted a sub,I was just on the phone for info
> 
> ...


So you had no banter in the army I have not subscribed most people on here have been keeping this thread going over 3 months some have had their watched and others have not got theirs all we are interested in is watches no one works for em you will no doubt get your watches soon l hope so .damn phone l hate it.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using TapatalkSo


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Issue 4 and 5 turned up.... So just issue 1 still to wait for! On another note, all you guys getting outbid etc for your archives ... A couple of things I've learnt: 1. never bid until right at the end of the auction - bidding too early means others then bid above yours and the price just keeps getting pushed up. 

2. Use sniping software: wwww.gixen.com or download 'myibidder' for your smartphone/tablet. You just put in your highest bid you want to pay, set it to bid 3 seconds before the end and then leave it. It'll do the bid automatically for you. Others are probably using this hence why you find you get outbid in the last seconds.

I use myibidder and it works great, so worth a try! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

ITMW, that's the one, got to say I'm pleased with it and still think it looks good.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> ITMW, that's the one, got to say I'm pleased with it and still think it looks good.....


you can't go wrong with a classic looking watch it will always be in fashion not a bad price either ...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

biffa said:


> I used the term 'crooked' for a reason
> *snip*


Nothing to do with us old boy.
Biscuit?

Oh and this thread...
Was started by, made by, continued by....all of us.
It's not serious and it takes it's own path.
Please don't dictate to us what it should be about.

If you like watches, and want to talk watches welcome aboard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to read my book now goodnight everyone including biffa

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Nothing to do with us old boy.
> Biscuit?
> 
> Oh and this thread...
> ...


and dont forget kev chico went to the trouble to make a review thread up of our pics of the watches and your water test you did and all our reviews of the watches so far the link is at the bottom of my comments next to the combo seiko...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Im sure all of us understand the frustration of subscribers but we all feel the EM are trying to comply by ordering more. But demand has outstripped supply especially for issue 1 and 2. However Im sure we all believe that patience will be needed and supply of future issues will not be affected. Im not a subscriber. 
As for the drivel off topic, we need to fill in the gaps between issues somehow. 3 sleeps to go, then the hunts round newsagents begins for most. So far my local has kept mine on order for me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to read my book now goodnight everyone including biffa
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


good nite mate take care chat tomorrow ..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

biffa said:


> I used the term 'crooked' for a reason
> I was on the phone when they asked if I wanted a sub,I was just on the phone for info
> I told them I had already bought no2,and they said no prob,I could back order 1 and 3,and start with 4 and 5,knowing they were out of no 1
> Now,no 3 is out of stock,yet more than a month later,they have 35 pound of mine,with bs every time I ask what is going on
> ...


With all due respect who on earth do you think you are to come on here out of nowhere onto this long running thread and tell us what we should or shouldn't be talking about?

And to start throwing accusations that people here work for Eaglemoss is absolutely ridiculous. I'm sorry you have an issue with your subscription but that's no reason to come on here and start acting like that.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> With all due respect who on earth do you think you are to come on here out of nowhere onto this long running thread and tell us what we should or shouldn't be talking about?
> 
> And to start throwing accusations that people here work for Eaglemoss is absolutely ridiculous. I'm sorry you have an issue with your subscription but that's no reason to come on here and start acting like that.


What you said !

Really annoys me when people make unfounded accusations .
Also really annoys me when someone wades into an ongoing thread from out of nowhere and tries to dictate the "mood" of the thread to those posters who have been here since the thread began.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

dalliance said:


> What you said !
> 
> Really annoys me when people make unfounded accusations .
> Also really annoys me when someone wades into an ongoing thread from out of nowhere and tries to dictate the "mood" of the thread to those posters who have been here since the thread began.


Exactly! I mean look at it, 625 pages that we've all contributed to and kept going. We've talked about the MWC watches, we've reviewed and tested them, we've talked about their historical and alternatives to each one, and we've talked about the subscription supply problems Eaglemoss are having. And when we'd talked all there was to talk about those subjects we talked about our love of watches, our collections, biscuits, holidays, and ebay. And I don't know about you guys but I've enjoyed that just as much as talking about the MWC watches and I'm proud to be a part of this community amongst you guys.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

And I haven't even bought a single MWC watch yet!


----------



## biffa (Apr 13, 2014)

Like every other forum on the net
You don't own the net,just cos u posted more stuff
I've a right to my opinion
I'm not dictating the 'mood',I have a real problem with em,and wish to post my opinion on this democratic site
Not so democratic when a different view is shot at
Grow up,this forum isn't your 'creation',but a place folk can voice their views


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

biffa said:


> Like every other forum on the net
> You don't own the net,just cos u posted more stuff
> I've a right to my opinion
> I'm not dictating the 'mood',I have a real problem with em,and wish to post my opinion on this democratic site
> ...


Have you really just signed up on here to slag everyone off?

Eaglemoss first, then our topics of discussion, and now the people that have been contributing to this thread?

Well I'm glad you've realised it's a place that "folk can voice their views" because that's exactly what we've been doing for the past few months.

Now I'll voice one more. You seem to be a upset man with a bee in his bonnet. Once again I'm genuinely sorry that you've had an issue with your subscription. But do you really have to be such an idiot about it? What do you think the people on here can do about it? Do you really think that slagging us and this thread off is going to help you get your issue with Eaglemoss resolved? Because no, it isn't.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

biffa said:


> Like every other forum on the net
> You don't own the net,just cos u posted more stuff
> I've a right to my opinion
> I'm not dictating the 'mood',I have a real problem with em,and wish to post my opinion on this democratic site
> ...


As others have said I am sorry you are having problems with your subscription , and yes of course you have a right to your opinion in regards to Eaglemoss and its magazine .However there is one point I would like to make , this thread was created by one of the forums members and is in no way officially associated with the magazine or the publisher .
If you want to become a part of this little "community" that has grown from this thread by all means "welcome" and I hope that you enjoy your time here , however IF all you want to do is both be negative about the magazine and be negative towards the "community" , making accusations that some of us must be employed by the magazine and such like , then maybe this thread is not for you .

I sincerely hope that you get your subscription problems sorted out , however I would recommend taking up any issues you have with subscription etc with Eaglemoss themselves.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

biffa said:


> Like every other forum on the net
> You don't own the net,just cos u posted more stuff
> I've a right to my opinion
> I'm not dictating the 'mood',I have a real problem with em,and wish to post my opinion on this democratic site
> ...


No one said you didn't have a right to your own opinion. You came here to voice your opinion on EagleMoss, then took a stab at those whose opinion and experience differed from yours.

It seems to me that you were the one who wasn't so "democratic when a different view was shot"


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello all, hello biffa.
Like you I have had delivery problems with Eaglemoss, so I do sympathise. Happily, other than the ongoing lack of No.1, my problems have been resolved. I do not work for Eaglemoss, I am involved in criminal prosecution in the Courts of Law. When you, quite rightly, state that you have a right to your opinion, and a right under freedom of speech to voice that opinion, you are in essence correct. What you do not have, under any circumstance, is a right to publish views which are insulting or defamatory. The internet gives "trolls" the opportunity to express extreme and illegal views, but it does not give them immunity from prosecution, so some modicum of restraint is required when giving vent to those views. I understand that you are unhappy, but, as pointed out by other contributors, this is surely a matter to be taken up with the supplier, and if you feel that they have behaved illegally, you, of course, have recourse to legal action. A matter for you and Eaglemoss alone. I, for one, enjoy reading the diverting side-issues raised, the watches, when all the delivery issues have been resolved, will only appear on a fortnightly basis, so some form of diverting filler is undoubtedly required. More power to the forums delight


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> And I haven't even bought a single MWC watch yet!


 lol shaggy you do not have to buy the watches to talk about them it is discussion forum anyway an we love talking about them ...I for one get them from the shops so in honest I don't give a f about sub problems I feel sorry for the people on here who are having this problem ... people who have become I would say internet friends with ( it's like pen pals really lol.. that bring's back memoirs) so I feel your pain biffa but I don't think we are not listening to your problem.. but if you had word your first comment less aggressive and insulting we would have gave you the opinion that yes they are slow sorting on subs and they need to sort this out but as I say personally i don't give a f about this ... but l would love to talk with anyone repeat anyone about mwc watches and for that matter any watches and jammy dodgers of course and eagle moss has a facebook page full of complaints so feel free to go post your complaints there and once you vent your spleen and feel better your comment would be welcome because this is a free speak thread ... some other thread would have call you all the names under the sun and dismissed you out off hand ...where here people have tried to me nice an friendly but I don't honest feel you want nice ... you want an argument i for one is above having a pissing contest with anyone what's the point on here ... goggle piston heads they have a military watch thread about this mag and the watches I have a feeling you would fit in better there . that said I would say stay here is a lot better and friendly if you don't insult us we are a nice group to chat with ...... that said I don't think the subby is getting enough love so saying that I am going to were my subby today who going to join me my friends...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Hello all, hello biffa.
> Like you I have had delivery problems with Eaglemoss, so I do sympathise. Happily, other than the ongoing lack of No.1, my problems have been resolved. I do not work for Eaglemoss, I am involved in criminal prosecution in the Courts of Law. When you, quite rightly, state that you have a right to your opinion, and a right under freedom of speech to voice that opinion, you are in essence correct. What you do not have, under any circumstance, is a right to publish views which are insulting or defamatory. The internet gives "trolls" the opportunity to express extreme and illegal views, but it does not give them immunity from prosecution, so some modicum of restraint is required when giving vent to those views. I understand that you are unhappy, but, as pointed out by other contributors, this is surely a matter to be taken up with the supplier, and if you feel that they have behaved illegally, you, of course, have recourse to legal action. A matter for you and Eaglemoss alone. I, for one, enjoy reading the diverting side-issues raised, the watches, when all the delivery issues have been resolved, will only appear on a fortnightly basis, so some form of diverting filler is undoubtedly required. More power to the forums delight


 very well said .. by the way what is your biscuit of choice kerryboo and coffee or tea lol


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Lidl Jaffacakes or McVitie's plain chocolate digestives, washed down with Coke (other cola drinks are available!).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Lidl Jaffacakes or McVitie's plain chocolate digestives, washed down with Coke (other cola drinks are available!).


 cherry cola ant had one of them in ages lol I think I will get one latter ....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Tell you this for nowt. £2 gets you a nice amount of own brand homages in those supermarkets. (biscuits)
Coffee, 1 sugar, milk and 6-10 ginger nuts.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol shaggy you do not have to buy the watches to talk about them it is discussion forum anyway an we love talking about them ...I for one get them from the shops so in honest I don't give a f about sub problems I feel sorry for the people on here who are having this problem ... people who have become I would say internet friends with ( it's like pen pals really lol.. that bring's back memoirs) so I feel your pain biffa but I don't think we are not listening to your problem.. but if you had word your first comment less aggressive and insulting we would have gave you the opinion that yes they are slow sorting on subs and they need to sort this out but as I say personally i don't give a f about this ... but l would love to talk with anyone repeat anyone about mwc watches and for that matter any watches and jammy dodgers of course and eagle moss has a facebook page full of complaints so feel free to go post your complaints there and once you vent your spleen and feel better your comment would be welcome because this is a free speak thread ... some other thread would have call you all the names under the sun and dismissed you out off hand ...where here people have tried to me nice an friendly but I don't honest feel you want nice ... you want an argument i for one is above having a pissing contest with anyone what's the point on here ... goggle piston heads they have a military watch thread about this mag and the watches I have a feeling you would fit in better there . that said I would say stay here is a lot better and friendly if you don't insult us we are a nice group to chat with ...... that said I don't think the subby is getting enough love so saying that I am going to were my subby today who going to join me my friends...


So, to surmise. It IS frustrating having to wait, but none of us on here are to blame. Indeed some of us (myself included) have suffered "EM delays". That said EM are not crooks, and they will deliver eventually. I hear that Facebook seems to be the best place for venting, as at least they will read biffa's comment & reply.

As regards biscuits - I haven't yet had my toast and jam.

I agree it's Subby day today too









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

This thread is starting to get a little bit confrontational. I am off for a sausage sandwich.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Went on an ebay spree at 3am.
£17.31 got me these
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/390765636030 









And been watching this for a while hoping to find one cheaper but had to pay £10.
Yorkshire Regiment nato 18mm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> This thread is starting to get a little bit confrontational. I am off for a sausage sandwich.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 it happens about once a month lol and by about 1pm it will be forgotten when we all glance down at the watch of our choice and get that happy warm feeling or is that just me lol .. I see a subby lol cheers airfixer ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it happens about once a month lol and by about 1pm it will be forgotten when we all glance down at the watch of our choice and get that happy warm feeling or is that just me lol .. I see a subby lol cheers airfixer ...


Definitely. I had to tear myself away from the Pizza. Wanted to wear it again but thought it better to leave it in the drawer occasionally.

Apricot jam on toast time!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

This is the response I got from the archive supplier:

hello daniel:

thanks your inquiry


i have many replica brand watch . such as , panarei , rolex, u-boat...etc

.
FOB price:$46

movt: japan automatic

waterproof: 10ATM

100% panarei parts from panarei original factory
.

do you have whatsapp? i want show more picture to you by cell phone.

let us talk more

tony


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Went on an ebay spree at 3am.
> £17.31 got me these
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/390765636030
> 
> ...


Re: watch dust cover. It looks like it could be used to serve up cupcakes & biscuits too.......

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> This thread is starting to get a little bit confrontational. I am off for a sausage sandwich.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Ah, a whole new discussion! What kind of sausage? Whole or split down the middle? Butter or spread? Roll or sliced bread......?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Ah, a whole new discussion! What kind of sausage? Whole or split down the middle? Butter or spread? Roll or sliced bread......?


 lol polish sausage for me or white pudding the Irish ones are great ... here's my strap choice for today ....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Re: watch dust cover. It looks like it could be used to serve up cupcakes & biscuits too.......
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


After the WD40 failed to loosen my Vostok bracelet, I ordered a link removal tool on Sunday off eBay. Maybe I should have gone for a full kit too. You can never have too many tools.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

A nice scottish square lorne sausage on a plain Motherspride loaf. These loafs are the perfect compiment to the square sausage. And a dash of brown sauce.
Just googled for image and found facebook page
https://m.facebook.com/pages/Piece-on-square-sausage-with-plain-bread/101780086582445


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> This is the response I got from the archive supplier:
> 
> hello daniel:
> 
> ...


Not sure what FOB means, but is that $46 for ten watches or $46 for one? $46 US dollars works out as about £30.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> After the WD40 failed to loosen my Vostok bracelet, I ordered a link removal tool on Sunday off eBay. Maybe I should have gone for a full kit too. You can never have too many tools.


 you got any pics of the links because theirs bout 3 different types I have come across there are probably lot's more types out there .... ;


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

FOB relates to the shipping cost (it means Free On Board), I looked it but to be I'm not sure if I'm actually any clearer on it.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/FOB_(shipping)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> FOB relates to the shipping cost (it means Free On Board), I looked it but to be I'm not sure if I'm actually any clearer on it.
> 
> FOB (shipping) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 lol I was scratching my head a bit on that too lol ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> FOB relates to the shipping cost (it means Free On Board), I looked it but to be I'm not sure if I'm actually any clearer on it.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/FOB_(shipping)


Yeah - FOB basically means the buyer pays shipping costs. A bit like saying "plus P&P" I suppose

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

But we still don't know if that price is for one watch or ten.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Ah, a whole new discussion! What kind of sausage? Whole or split down the middle? Butter or spread? Roll or sliced bread......?


Two split pork sausages, Warburtons bread slightly toasted for strength. Tomato sauce over spread. Cut into two rectangles. Gorgeous.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Black Farmer pork sausages, thick sliced white bread, tomato sauce, heaven!!!!


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Free On Board, supplier pays delivery costs, and possibly insurance, to point of delivery, so p&p included. Therefore, the price delivered to your address is $46, whether that is for one or ten.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Jeez I missed all the fun, hi guys, I'm in bed with flu, and its man flu! Feeling totally sorry for myself! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Get well soon mate. Man flu really not nice. Women don't understand cos they get the "lite" version.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Jeez I missed all the fun, hi guys, I'm in bed with flu, and its man flu! Feeling totally sorry for myself!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 tell me about it the other week I felt like crap with it and I did not even come on here for three days lol so I must have been bad lol ....  took me a week to get over it an I still have the sniffles lol ..


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I really hope that price is for ten haha

I've emailed again to clarify


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

If that's the price for 10 then I might buy 10 for myself, ha.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep to make you feel better :

Soft kitty, warm kitty
Little ball of fur

Lazy kitty, sleepy kitty
Purr, purr, purr

Big Bang - Warm Kitty, Soft Kitty (Sheldon's Lullaby Sick Song)


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep to make you feel better :
> 
> Soft kitty, warm kitty
> Little ball of fur
> ...


Bazinga!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Bazinga!
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Just catching up with posts from last night, poor aul biffa (was there a biffa in the beano or dandy or was that biffo?), I do feel sympathy for you mate, we have discussed EM to hell and back if you took time to read the 6000 posts? The conclusion we came to is that EM have been overwhelmed thus far and are trying to remedy the situation.

I do think if you'd have came on and used a different tone, we would have (although we don't have to) discussed and put your mind at ease, we have found that copious amounts of biscuits have got us through the wait for issues and when we feel anger, sausage sambos have eased our mood.

We a funny aul group here, some have been brought to or been brought back to watch collecting and I'm guessing that's why you wanted to get the EM collection but we're all on a budget and have to choose our purchases carefully, that's why we have a kinship, far beyond what ye get on other watch forums and its a shame you couldn't join in?

Oh and our motto is BAZINGA!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just catching up with posts from last night, poor aul biffa (was there a biffa in the beano or dandy or was that biffo?), I do feel sympathy for you mate, we have discussed EM to hell and back if you took time to read the 6000 posts? The conclusion we came to is that EM have been overwhelmed thus far and are trying to remedy the situation.
> 
> I do think if you'd have came on and used a different tone, we would have (although we don't have to) discussed and put your mind at ease, we have found that copious amounts of biscuits have got us through the wait for issues and when we feel anger, sausage sambos have eased our mood.
> 
> ...


What he said.......I'll put the kettle on

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> What he said.......I'll put the kettle on
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Haha! I think we'll have to loose the Batenburg, smeagal destroyed the place with marzipan the last time!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just catching up with posts from last night, poor aul biffa (was there a biffa in the beano or dandy or was that biffo?), I do feel sympathy for you mate, we have discussed EM to hell and back if you took time to read the 6000 posts? The conclusion we came to is that EM have been overwhelmed thus far and are trying to remedy the situation.
> 
> I do think if you'd have came on and used a different tone, we would have (although we don't have to) discussed and put your mind at ease, we have found that copious amounts of biscuits have got us through the wait for issues and when we feel anger, sausage sambos have eased our mood.
> 
> ...


 spot on mate ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I took delivery of 2 watches just now, going shopping now so more pics later but for now a teaser ;-) 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just for pep and it was the beano ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I took delivery of 2 watches just now, going shopping now so more pics later but for now a teaser ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you run out of room and decide to donate it .... don't forget your old pal is that my watch .. hope so lol ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha! I think we'll have to loose the Batenburg, smeagal destroyed the place with marzipan the last time!


giong to Asda after work batenburg and coffee and a sit down to relax

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I took delivery of 2 watches just now, going shopping now so more pics later but for now a teaser ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks better than I expected.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That looks better than I expected.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I will have to find the link for you I got it down to ten pound and some change .... well worth in in my opinion .... 

p.s. here it is ....ORKINA Japan Movement Men's Analog Calendar Date Display Mens Quartz Wrist Watch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My first ever subscription,


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes from me too.


Lol, another one???


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

biffa said:


> I used the term 'crooked' for a reason
> I was on the phone when they asked if I wanted a sub,I was just on the phone for info
> I told them I had already bought no2,and they said no prob,I could back order 1 and 3,and start with 4 and 5,knowing they were out of no 1
> Now,no 3 is out of stock,yet more than a month later,they have 35 pound of mine,with bs every time I ask what is going on
> ...


Hi Biffa. Feel free to comment. You clearly have an issue and their ability to meet their obligations. We are appearing to defend them, maybe because we've been lucky and have got our hands on the watches and subscriptions have arrived on time. I really hope that you're arrive soon, but we have also had a number of issues when contacting them, they always give contrasting and contradicting information. THEY SHOULD BE ABLE TO GIVE YOU A DATE OF WHEN YOUR WATCHES ARE GOING TO ARRIVE. Totally agree.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cherry cola ant had one of them in ages lol I think I will get one latter ....


They do a diet Cherry Coke now . . . . just me? Sugar Free IRN BRU?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Hi Biffa. Feel free to comment. You clearly have an issue and their ability to meet their obligations. We are appearing to defend them, maybe because we've been lucky and have got our hands on the watches and subscriptions have arrived on time. I really hope that you're arrive soon, but we have also had a number of issues when contacting them, they always give contrasting and contradicting information. THEY SHOULD BE ABLE TO GIVE YOU A DATE OF WHEN YOUR WATCHES ARE GOING TO ARRIVE. Totally agree.


 hey stuart mate... I don't think anyone object to his opinion. i think It a valid point .. i think it was more the way he said it..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey stuart mate... I don't think anyone object to his opinion. i think It a valid point .. i think it was more the way he said it..


Yeah, I did see. 16 pages since I last looked yesterday! Sheessh! Sausage sandwiches you say, what am I going to do with all these Lidl Jaffa Cakes? Homages . . Lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh and ITMW. . . . are all of your 1,390 posts on this thread alone? . . . . . .


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey stuart mate... I don't think anyone object to his opinion. i think It a valid point .. i think it was more the way he said it..


Yeah I agree.

It's difficult because I can see why biffa is so annoyed. In this day and age you expect stuff you buy to arrive a few days later. However EM have said from the beginning that subscription copies arrive approximately 3 weeks from payment. That's if they have stock to fulfil orders, which they don't, so it's obvious most peoples order will take longer. I'm not trying to defend EM - I think they should have been more forthcoming with information, but I believe their truth economy is more likely to be caused them having no more info to give.

I reckon the numbers for the first few issues were underestimated by EM guessing dept. 
now they have a better idea of how many copies/watches are needed each month things should improve.

Now - to more important matters. Should I have branston or mustard in my corned beef sarnie?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> just for pep and it was the beano ..


FYI that was Biffo.

This is a Biffa.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Oh and ITMW. . . . are all of your 1,390 posts on this thread alone? . . . . . .


 lol almost I do look in the café and wruw and on old thread that oh d or reno mite have put up and a few others and I glance a lot at the f/s threads but I would say that about three quarts of them are to do with this wonderful thread ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Lol, another one???


Hehehe, can never have too many Panerai homages.
I can't afford one £4,300 one, so I'm going for 4,300 £1 ones instead.....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> This is the response I got from the archive supplier:
> 
> hello daniel:
> 
> ...


What does this mean?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Now - to more important matters. Should I have branston or mustard in my corned beef sarnie?


There's no question...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

khd said:


> There's no question...
> 
> View attachment 1457651


 why not both mustard on the bottom and branston on top then ever happy


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

khd said:


> There's no question...
> 
> View attachment 1457651


Yup. The mustards back in the fridge, unopened, again.

I think it's about time we got some pics from EM, showing us what the next few months watches look like.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Another nice sunny day again today, I thought another visit to the coast with the 'Beast' was in order.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What does this mean?


No idea lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

spotted this interesting clock at the lighthouse. I think a couple of you have talked about the Smiths and Vostok 'Radio Room' watch versions before.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> No idea lol


If he's giving the hard sale like this i doubt it going to be $46 for 10


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> spotted this interesting clock at the lighthouse. I think a couple of you have talked about the Smiths and Vostok 'Radio Room' watch versions before.


I just looked into this, seems the shaded areas are an international standard for 'radio silence/listening in' period, 15 minutes each to allow distress communication through?

_The silent and monitoring periods were soon expanded and standardized. For example, Regulation 44, from the July 27, 1914 edition of "Radio Communication Laws of the United States", stated: "The international standard wave length is 600 meters, and the operators of all coast stations are required, during the hours the station is in operation, to 'listen in' at intervals of not more than 15 minutes and for a period not less than 2 minutes, with the receiving apparatus tuned to receive this wave length, for the purpose of determining if any distress signals or messages are being sent and to determine if the transmitting operations of the 'listening station' are causing interference with other radio communication."_
_International refinements for the use of 500 kHz were specified in later agreements, including the 1932 Madrid Radio Conference. In later years, except for distress traffic, stations shifted to nearby "working frequencies" (425, 454, 468, 480, and 512 kHz) to exchange messages once contact was established. Twice each hour, all stations operating on 500 kHz were required to maintain a strictly enforced three-minute silent period, starting at 15 and 45 minutes past the hour._
__
_Ship's radio room clock_[/LEFT]​
_As a visual memory aid, a typical clock in a ship's radio room would have the silence periods marked by shading the sectors between h+15 to h+18 and h+45 to h+48 in RED. Similar sectors between h+00 to H+03 and h+30 to h+33 are marked in GREEN which is the corresponding silence period for 2182 kHz. In addition, during this silent period all coastal and ship stations were required to monitor the frequency, listening for any distress signals. All large ships at sea had to monitor 500 kHz at all times, either with a licensed radio operator or with equipment that detected an automatic alarm signal._


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I just looked into this, seems the shaded areas are an international standard for 'radio silence/listening in' period, 15 minutes each to allow distress communication through?
> 
> _The silent and monitoring periods were soon expanded and standardized. For example, Regulation 44, from the July 27, 1914 edition of "Radio Communication Laws of the United States", stated: "The international standard wave length is 600 meters, and the operators of all coast stations are required, during the hours the station is in operation, to 'listen in' at intervals of not more than 15 minutes and for a period not less than 2 minutes, with the receiving apparatus tuned to receive this wave length, for the purpose of determining if any distress signals or messages are being sent and to determine if the transmitting operations of the 'listening station' are causing interference with other radio communication."_
> _International refinements for the use of 500 kHz were specified in later agreements, including the 1932 Madrid Radio Conference. In later years, except for distress traffic, stations shifted to nearby "working frequencies" (425, 454, 468, 480, and 512 kHz) to exchange messages once contact was established. Twice each hour, all stations operating on 500 kHz were required to maintain a strictly enforced three-minute silent period, starting at 15 and 45 minutes past the hour._
> ...


Thanks, that is fascinating. Wonder if MWC could expand into clocks, and I could fill my walls in the same way I am filling up my shelves.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Thanks, that is fascinating. Wonder if MWC could expand into clocks, and I could fill my walls in the same way I am filling up my shelves.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Or at least a radio room watch


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

In my experience, Yorkshire people are proud of being Yorkshire people so it's not uncommon to find them supporting their regiment, there's no "wannabe" about it.
It's also a bit "off" to call someone a wannabe for wearing regimental straps - they could have a family member in the forces and wear it as a sign.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's a few more pics of the watches I got this morning










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here's a few more pics of the watches I got this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did that leather strap come with the Jaragar Sharky or did you buy it separately ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Did that leather strap come with the Jaragar Sharky or did you buy it separately ?


I bought it separately, the listing said the watch had 22mm lugs so me being a fool bought a 22mm strap, only to find it's 23mm! but it looks good with it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't stop wearing mine though I still haven't seen the perfect leather strap on the bay yet.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

I swear everytime I miss a few hours on this thread... you guys go on such tangents im just staring at my computer screen like ".....what"

As for the troll, a certain poem by John Cooper Clark comes to mind....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> I swear everytime I miss a few hours on this thread... you guys go on such tangents im just staring at my computer screen like ".....what"
> 
> As for the troll, a certain poem by John Cooper Clark comes to mind....


After I went on Google I instantly knew the one you meant !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Moooman said:


> I swear everytime I miss a few hours on this thread... you guys go on such tangents im just staring at my computer screen like ".....what"
> 
> As for the troll, a certain poem by John Cooper Clark comes to mind....


Evidently Chickentown?

Beasley Street?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Evidently Chickentown?
> 
> Beasley Street?


"What kind of creature bore you, was it some kind of bat?

They can't find a good word for you, but i can. ______"

Finish the lyrics and you've got the name.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Evidently Chickentown?
> 
> Beasley Street?


I think Moooman is referring to the one that starts with a T and finishes with a T

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Innit strange.
Someone posts up with weird connotations that may or may not be that we're all gay wannabees.
Mooman posts up about poetry.
Shaggy posts up with 

All I can think of is that damn confused.com advert with the YMCA tune.....


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Innit strange.
> Someone posts up with weird connotations that may or may not be that we're all gay wannabees.
> Mooman posts up about poetry.
> Shaggy posts up with
> ...


#MWCthreadlogic.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

New Jaragar Mens Watch Black Fashion Retro Square Style Automatic + Tin Uk | eBay

Have I missed a discussion about this, why are these so expensive?


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here's a few more pics of the watches I got this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think like many people the Monaco is on my want before I die list. I have contemplated getting this one but why in the hell hasn't someone made a higher quality homage? No offense. It is a cool watch especially at $40 or whatever you picked it up for but I think that many of us would be willing to chip out $300 for a higher quality similar watch.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> New Jaragar Mens Watch Black Fashion Retro Square Style Automatic + Tin Uk | eBay
> 
> Have I missed a discussion about this, why are these so expensive?


at first I thought they were trying to pull a fast one but if you look at the ones already sold they were at £24.99, I think they put the price up when they are out of stock so they don't have to cancel the listing and it stops people buying until they get more stock in? maybe


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

To be fair to that guy, I was just hunched over a Rolex if that's what he meant. Shame it wasn't mine . . . .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I _was _going to say I'd rather be hunched over a Wren than a Submariner, but I thought better of it - all the indications were he had sense of humour failure.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I think Moooman is referring to the one that starts with a T and finishes with a T
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Ah thanks, I'd forgotten about that one.


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

Also, if I ever meet a designer for Seiko I will attack them mercilessly with knuckles on my fists until they agree to reissue the Bullhead.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

My wife and I have seen John Cooper Clarke twice over the past 3 years. He's brilliant. T*£T is a fantastic piece of work. If more 'spoken word artists' were as lyrical as JCC, then we may never have needed some of the crap pop music that currently spews from our radios.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Personally, I liked Roy Chubby Brown. Sadly not one of his works ever made it as far as the radio either....


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I was just hunched over a Rolex


Are you a watch maker because I do the same over a Rolex but that is because I act just like Golem from Lord of the Rings when I am around nice watches.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Personally, I liked Roy Chubby Brown. Sadly not one of his works ever made it as far as the radio either....


Nah for poetry you cant beat the genius that is "Pointy birds "....






-------------------

Back on topic .....2 more sleeps !!!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Personally, I liked Roy Chubby Brown. Sadly not one of his works ever made it as far as the radio either....


 I remember seeing him at Blackpool pleasure beach he was doing a show that if I remember right was part of a movie about aliens and spaceships all was I really anker and imagine it lol ....


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

kipLightning said:


> Are you a watch maker because I do the same over a Rolex but that is because I act just like Golem from Lord of the Rings when I am around nice watches.


I wish, ha. My cousin just bought one. He brought it to a jeweller to resize the bracelet and they told him he could do it himself for free by adjusting the clasp (which I could have told him, ha). I resized the bracelet and showed him how to wind it as it is his first manual winder.

I wouldn't mind being a watchmaker though! All of those fancy watches . . . Excuse me while I drool a little.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I remember seeing him at Blackpool pleasure beach he was doing a show that if I remember right was part of a movie about aliens and spaceships all was I really anker and imagine it lol ....


I have a funny feeling that may have been Spaceballs. It had Smith & Jones in it, was mid-80s which was Brown's heydey.

Edit: The above was total spacebollox. Brown was in some film called U.F.O. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111534/


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've never had a watch with 1-7 for the days. the Jaragar monaco does. is there a rule that says which day is which number? probably a silly question lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

kipLightning said:


> Also, if I ever meet a designer for Seiko I will attack them mercilessly with knuckles on my fists until they agree to reissue the Bullhead.


They already did. Only they made it quartz and seemed to take more inspiration from the Speedmaster than their own Speedtimers...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've never had a watch with 1-7 for the days. the Jaragar monaco does. is there a rule that says which day is which number? probably a silly question lol


Whichever you want it to be. But most likely Monday is 1.

Or Sunday is 1 if you want it to be. Your watch, your rules.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I have a funny feeling that may have been Spaceballs. It had Smith & Jones in it, was mid-80s which was Brown's heydey.
> 
> Edit: The above was total spacebollox. Brown was in some film called U.F.O. U.F.O. (1993) - IMDb


 lol it would fit because it was over 20 years go had just finish school so we went on a piss - up in Blackpool so the time line would fit lol though it was a drunk dream it ... as it like a bit crazy .. he walk up ask for a smoke lit it took one drag of it said bullocks and walk off weird or what lol ....


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> They already did. Only they made it quartz and seemed to take more inspiration from the Speedmaster than their own Speedtimers...


No damn it. I want it to look like the original. I know what you will ask? Well then why not just buy an original. I don't know. Anger, I guess.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I know, they really seemed to miss the whole point of it. They should have just based it on the classic yellow and blue designs of the old ones, and had some with Pepsi Bezels. I don't mind it being quartz so much but at least make it look like the watch it is meant to be based on.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope that minor tussle was not with one of you. Who am I kidding [email protected]#kin-Ha
£33 (Accurist ms 645 which is in perfect working order the watch has been worn and there are a few scuffs on the glass but is only noticeable up close) picture borrowed from accurist


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fox Covert said:


> Hope that minor tussle was not with one of you. Who am I kidding [email protected]#kin-Ha
> £33 (Accurist ms 645 which is in perfect working order the watch has been worn and there are a few scuffs on the glass but is only noticeable up close) picture borrowed from accurist


Ah, that was actually one of the first watches I bought when I started looking at watches a few years ago. That's a nice looking watch, it has a nice motor racing vibe and is reminiscent if the Tag Heuer Gran Carrerra.

I didn't actually keep mine though. I just found that the chrono sub dials were a little tricky to read. Lovely idea though to have them as rotating dials though. I'd gotten mine from Argos and just returned it and I went on to get my Rotary Navitimer homage instead and that's really where my collection kicked off.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ah, that was actually one of the first watches I bought when I started looking at watches a few years ago. That's a nice looking watch, it has a nice motor racing vibe and is reminiscent if the Tag Heuer Gran Carrerra.
> 
> I didn't actually keep mine though. I just found that the chrono sub dials were a little tricky to read. Lovely idea though to have them as rotating dials though. I'd gotten mine from Argos and just returned it and I went on to get my Rotary Navitimer homage instead and that's really where my collection kicked off.


That's funny, this was one of the first watches I bought (from Argos!) a few years ago when I decided I wanted a collection! mine went on ebay tho ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just saw that watch on Argos so I think I will keep an eye on it and when they do a half price watch sale I think I will have it ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> giong to Asda after work batenburg and coffee and a sit down to relax
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Back from asda wife spent a fortune I nearly choked on my batenberg


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Back from asda wife spent a fortune I nearly choked on my batenberg


Get to aldi lad, save a fortune = more cash for watches !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Get to aldi lad, save a fortune = more cash for watches !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I go to aldi nearly every day for milk and bread and smallitems


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> I go to aldi nearly every day for milk and bread and smallitems


You never thought about going once a week and just doing a bigger shop?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You never thought about going once a week and just doing a bigger shop?


 easier to carry maybe or he mite have a thing for check out gals lol I know i have there a taste polish girl at my local aldi ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You never thought about going once a week and just doing a bigger shop?


Bread and milk Swallowed up in my house dont like freezing bread


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and I got to say they seem a lot more friendly in aldis .. I mean the polish girl I don't think I have ever saw her with out her cute smile she always give you the time to get your stuff sorted out and she always has something nice to say bless her ... were I have been in some other shop and they are talking between tills about how drunk they got last night there is no need to tell me I can smell it on them and they have just charge me twice for my cherry cola lol....


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Smart watches. I'm due an upgrade in August and I was thinking of getting the Samsung Galaxy S5 with a Samsung Gear 2. What do you guys think about these new watches
. . Pretentious? Or just the way technology is going?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1458135
> 
> 
> Smart watches. I'm due an upgrade in August and I was thinking of getting the Samsung Galaxy S5 with a Samsung Gear 2. What do you guys think about these new watches
> ...


lol i would say if I'm honest a bit of both but when they get a bit cheaper I will probably get one ...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1458135
> 
> 
> Smart watches. I'm due an upgrade in August and I was thinking of getting the Samsung Galaxy S5 with a Samsung Gear 2. What do you guys think about these new watches
> ...


You may want to read the following article first ......

Google reveals Android Wear, an operating system for smartwatches | The Verge


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1458135
> 
> 
> Smart watches. I'm due an upgrade in August and I was thinking of getting the Samsung Galaxy S5 with a Samsung Gear 2. What do you guys think about these new watches
> . . Pretentious? Or just the way technology is going?


I've got a Sony SmartWatch 2. to be honest I don't wear it that often because that would limit the amount of real watches I can wear lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Funnily enough look what arrived at my house today










Love it! It looks amazing!
Strap is pretty crapy though, will be looking for a nice replacement 
But lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Funnily enough look what arrived at my house today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these have really grown on me, need to get one


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> these have really grown on me, need to get one


£15 delivered old man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1458135
> 
> 
> Smart watches. I'm due an upgrade in August and I was thinking of getting the Samsung Galaxy S5 with a Samsung Gear 2. What do you guys think about these new watches
> ...


I find them gimmicky, unattractive but an interesting development. They are too functional for me, I prefer something pretty on my wrist!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Looky what I won.

Thoughts ?

GENUINE HMT PILOT MECHANICAL WINDING 17J MENS GENTS WATCH 100% working BID&WIN | eBay


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Apple is rumoured to have a smart watch in production too. Have a guess what they're going to call it. . .

I'm pretty into new technology, but smart watches aren't really for me. I may get one eventually, but I'll pass on one for now. I can see why people like them though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Looky what I won.
> 
> Thoughts ?
> 
> GENUINE HMT PILOT MECHANICAL WINDING 17J MENS GENTS WATCH 100% working BID&WIN | eBay


very nice you know were to send it if you ever get bored of it mate ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Funnily enough look what arrived at my house today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a nice nato but haven't found a suitable one yet!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Some one posted a link where a guy customized a plain nato using fabric markers to match his version of that watch


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Liking the HMT. Was always watching these but never went for it. When im finished with komandiskies i will find a nice one


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Invicta subulike for anyone? On amazon @ £34 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00FCD7NPA
Its quartz and on a silicon band though. Maybe not a bargain


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Some one posted a link where a guy customized a plain nato using fabric markers to match his version of that watch


I saw that, didn't he mod the watch with a gulf sticker too? If I tried that it'd be a mess lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Think he was using stickers like you get with model cars. Looked easy but you need an eye for finding the right position.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I want a nice nato but haven't found a suitable one yet!


How about this one, the 'Le Mans' from the NatoStrapCo.










http://natostrapsco.com/collections...-le-mans-nato-strap-w-matte-hardware-stitched 
I've got a few straps from them they are absolute top, top notch quality. A lot of the guys on this forum (myself included) swear by them. You can really tell the difference between their straps and other ones. They have a great amount of cool designs, whatever your watch looks like you'll find something funky to complement it.

With that Jaragar you could just go with a plain black strap to let the dial colours pop, or maybe red and black stripes might work.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

HOLY SH*T GUYS

WE WERE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRONG ABOUT THE SHEILA/OZ DIVER 









And we have our Issue 8 too










And our Kamikaze










The oz diver, total curve ball, did NOT see that coming, that looks pretty funky.

We guessed right with the Brit soldier so, no surprises there.

And I have to say, the Jap pilot watch looks awesome, I think that'll sell like the Lufty on ebay, 
As according to this, of which the Kamikaze looks almost identical.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JAPANESE-...970?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4614c9c7fa


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice one. Are they on the website? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

So it's official then no date window and no leather strap on the froggy










Loving the Sheila and the zero though can't wait for them.



















I wish it was a watch a week though the wait in between is killing me !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So it's official then no date window and no leather strap on the froggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sticking to the 1 in 3 decent strap thing, ah well


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

And we have our Issue 8 too










really hope the sub-dal works .....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Sticking to the 1 in 3 decent strap thing, ah well


If I'm completely honest Pep I don't think the leather straps are that great quality either. As I'm not wearing any of my EM watches (I'm keeping them mint) I'm not sure how the leather is standing up to everyday wear and tear. Maybe someone who has been wearing the lufty and pizza regularly on the original straps could fill us in on how they are holding up.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

does any one know about Samsung tabs mines playing up it was working fine left it on the side and when I came back to use it wont turn on and it does not seem to want to charge ...
ggrrrrr....


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> does any one know about Samsung tabs mines playing up it was working fine left it on the side and when I came back to use it wont turn on and it does not seem to want to charge ...
> ggrrrrr....


Ive had that before the battery could be completely dead. I had to charge it using my laptop until it had a bit of power then I could charge it normally


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> does any one know about Samsung tabs mines playing up it was working fine left it on the side and when I came back to use it wont turn on and it does not seem to want to charge ...
> ggrrrrr....


Plug it into the Mains and then hold down the power button for about 10 seconds until you feel it vibrate. It will then restart itself. I have to use that restart method on my Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 phone and I'm guessing it will work on the Tab as well.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> If I'm completely honest Pep I don't think the leather straps are that great quality either. As I'm not wearing any of my EM watches (I'm keeping them mint) I'm not sure how the leather is standing up to everyday wear and tear. Maybe someone who has been wearing the lufty and pizza regularly on the original straps could fill us in on how they are holding up.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yes I've worn the lufty on a few occasions and its fine, I don't have the pizza yet, those nylon straps are a bit crappy and the edges cut into my wrist, cheap aul rubbish

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> And we have our Issue 8 too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sub dial is throwing me a little. It looks like it should be a small seconds hand as there is no button to activate it, yet it has a seconds hand already.

Hmmm..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ive had that before the battery could be completely dead. I had to charge it using my laptop until it had a bit of power then I could charge it normally


 I was away like 5 mins and I'm sure I had half the battery left plug in to laptop it does not even show the battery charging thing just complete dead...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Plug it into the Mains and then hold down the power button for about 10 seconds until you feel it vibrate. It will then restart itself. I have to use that restart method on my Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 phone and I'm guessing it will work on the Tab as well.


 plug it In about 20 mins ago just tried that and no good any other ideas I was thinking of leaving it to charge all day then hopeful when the alarm turns it on in the morning I can shut it down properly and finger cross it should work ok what do you think


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> If I'm completely honest Pep I don't think the leather straps are that great quality either. As I'm not wearing any of my EM watches (I'm keeping them mint) I'm not sure how the leather is standing up to everyday wear and tear. Maybe someone who has been wearing the lufty and pizza regularly on the original straps could fill us in on how they are holding up.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !
































I wear the Lufty to work most days and sometimes change it for another while I am there. So its been on and off my arm maybe 100 times over the last 4-5 weeks. Here's the damage so far.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That sub dial is throwing me a little. It looks like it should be a small seconds hand as there is no button to activate it, yet it has a seconds hand already.
> 
> Hmmm..


 yes here's my bulova one and I was hoping it was going to be more like this one .. it could be a military 24 or sub-dial... but if's it's a real second sub-dial I would pop the other one off...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That sub dial is throwing me a little. It looks like it should be a small seconds hand as there is no button to activate it, yet it has a seconds hand already.
> 
> Hmmm..


I've seen watches before that for some strange reason have a two regular seconds hand, one central and one in a sub dial.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> does any one know about Samsung tabs mines playing up it was working fine left it on the side and when I came back to use it wont turn on and it does not seem to want to charge ...
> ggrrrrr....


Try the following video it may help ...






Dall


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Try this one, while it is plugged in hold down the power button and the volume down button. Keep them both held down until it reboots itself.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Try this one, while it is plugged in hold down the power button and the volume down button. Keep them both held down until it reboots itself.


LOL great minds !! ...thats EXACTLY what is shown in the video .


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Issue 8 looks cool but I don't that sub seconds dial will work as we expect!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was away like 5 mins and I'm sure I had half the battery left plug in to laptop it does not even show the battery charging thing just complete dead...


I left it plugged in to the wall for a few hours and nothing. I left it plugged in to the laptop and after a while it came back on


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Looking at the next few watches ( after the pizza and the froggy ) , I am not too keen on them ..the Aussie looks too "busy" for my liking , and the zero although looking like a damned near spot on replica of the original just does not do it for me ...so I guess for me at least that's another £20 that will be better spent on increasing my collection of NATO straps ...or putting towards a "find " on ebay .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've seen watches before that for some strange reason have a two regular seconds hand, one central and one in a sub dial.


could be but I think it is more this it read in the 24 hour mode as well like this


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I left it plugged in to the wall for a few hours and nothing. I left it plugged in to the laptop and after a while it came back on


 so I will try that then i can at lease maybe access it and system restore it maybe cheer's guys


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

What should I wear today?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Issue 8 looks cool but I don't that sub seconds dial will work as we expect!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I really hope it's not a stuck on sub dial! that is one of my pet peeves lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

thanks dall the vid was a real help mate and thanks blanchy and shaggy . the hold the on and volume buttons down and keep holding them work it took about 30 seconds or so and it flashed so I let go and it load up so yeah great I was like nooooooo at first lol ....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am really pleased with the next few, as they are not the 'standard' ones you see everywhere. The zero is growing in me too.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am really pleased with the next few, as they are not the 'standard' ones you see everywhere. The zero is growing in me too.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 yeah I thru that one would be special


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm hook, line and sinker to this collection but if these sub dials aren't working, I might be the one that got away

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

My Monaco has stopped working this morning. Hand wound it but it's made no difference. I've emailed the seller so I'll see what they say. The new strap for it should show up today as well


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Today, Accurist beater. My little girl has chicken pox so we are colouring and cutting out princesses.









Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm hook, line and sinker to this collection but if these sub dials aren't working, I might be the one that got away
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 the more I look at it I'm sure the sub-dial is a 24 hour time reader ...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the more I look at it I'm sure the sub-dial is a 24 hour time reader ...


Nah those spacings on the sub dial are 60s so can only be seconds or minutes and theres no point having a minute hand


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the more I look at it I'm sure the sub-dial is a 24 hour time reader ...


Lets hope so. A sub dial sticker would not be good!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the more I look at it I'm sure the sub-dial is a 24 hour time reader ...


I soooooooo hope so lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lets hope so. A sub dial sticker would not be good!


 lol I would say that is an understatement


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Did the photographer mean to place the watch, far right upside down - then take the picture? lol

(Taken from EM MWC website btw)


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I really hope it's not a stuck on sub dial! that is one of my pet peeves lol


Im sure I read somewhere that EM said that unless it was one of the "special offer" watches that they are doing for the collection ( not just the one you get for subscribing) that the "sub dials" were for decoration only and were non functioning .I will see if I can find where I saw it .


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> View attachment 1458551
> 
> Did the photographer mean to place the watch, far right upside down - then take the picture? lol


Deary me!! Does make you wonder doesn't it ........

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the canvas-type strap that's coming with the Oz diver, it's nice to have a choice of something other than leather or nylon. And how wrong we got it on those watches! Just goes to show nearly every bit of literature they're using is old.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Nah those spacings on the sub dial are 60s so can only be seconds or minutes and theres no point having a minute hand


 could be but why have two second hands I'm hoping as I said if they both are or seconds I'm poping my second hand off ...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I like the canvas-type strap that's coming with the Oz diver, it's nice to have a choice of something other than leather or nylon. And how wrong we got it on those watches! Just goes to show nearly every bit of literature they're using is old.


You have to keep in mind that you need to take whatever pictures you see of the watches and straps with a pinch of salt , my guess is that the Oz diver's strap will be nylon like the fanty and the subby and that the one shown in the pic is not what we will get ( as in the case for the font on the dial of the pizza, ).

I would love for them to prove me wrong .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

saw this so it could be some thing similar maybe ?.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I've gone for The US Infantry of Issue 1








Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> could be but why have two second hands I'm hoping as I said if they both are or seconds I'm poping my second hand off ...


Any idea what sub dial the original had? Can't be hour markers - unless counting 60 hours.

Is there more than 1 picture of it & do the hands differ position between pictures?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I've gone for The US Infantry of Issue 1
> View attachment 1458566
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I'm sporting the Putin on an olive NATO today

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

When taking off a "screw back" does anyone know how to stop the gasket grabbing and stretching? I've replaced the battery on one of my old seikos but the gasket stretched and is now no good

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> When taking off a "screw back" does anyone know how to stop the gasket grabbing and stretching? I've replaced the battery on one of my old seikos but the gasket stretched and is now no good
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 when they get old it happens a lot unfortunately I would say replace it ...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry guys it is a painted sub dial. At least if the photos on EM's sites are the production watches. What are the odds of the little dial being stuck at 9 o clock on two photos? Of course if it just pointed up it would look better.










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> When taking off a "screw back" does anyone know how to stop the gasket grabbing and stretching? I've replaced the battery on one of my old seikos but the gasket stretched and is now no good
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Silicone lubricant. Ive got a spray can but have not needed it yet. I think watch makers use a silicone grease


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Any idea what sub dial the original had? Can't be hour markers - unless counting 60 hours.
> 
> Is there more than 1 picture of it & do the hands differ position between pictures?
> 
> ...


 I believe it was based on this one but I mite be wrong ..


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> when they get old it happens a lot unfortunately I would say replace it ...


Thanks ITMW, if you don't know what size they are is there such a thing as a selection of gaskets available? Word has got out and I'm inundated with friends and families watches for new batteries and most if them are screw backs lol. Does it happen just because they are old ones?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Silicone lubricant. Ive got a spray can but have not needed it yet. I think watch makers use a silicone grease


I have ordered a tube of silicone grease of the bay but some seem to stretch when undoing the case, so it's too late to do anything with them by then lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Nah those spacings on the sub dial are 60s so can only be seconds or minutes and theres no point having a minute hand


If it is a sticker - it's a very good one. Zoom in on this picture - it looks a lot like a real hand

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks ITMW, if you don't know what size they are is there such a thing as a selection of gaskets available? Word has got out and I'm inundated with friends and families watches for new batteries and most if them are screw backs lol. Does it happen just because they are old ones?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


some time if not seal properly they perishes or they get caught in the screw and you an cut them here is the sort of thing you want Amazon.com: 72 Watch Case Back Gaskets Rubber O-Ring Repair Parts: Home & Kitchen I would say get a spare back remover as well .. 

here's better selection of O-rings http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/watch-o-rings

I would personally go for this one it's a it more expensive but better ..  Watch Seals Gaskets O Rings WATERPROOF 96 PIECES Watchmaker Pack 0.8mm Tool T14


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> some time if not seal properly they perishes or they get caught in the screw and you an cut them here is the sort of thing you want Amazon.com: 72 Watch Case Back Gaskets Rubber O-Ring Repair Parts: Home & Kitchen I would say get a spare back remover as well ..
> 
> here's better selection of O-rings http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/watch-o-rings


Thanks for that, I've got a screw back remover, I bought one of the complete kits off of eBay. I've got some silicone grease in the way aswell for when I get the same watch back next year for another battery haha

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks for that, I've got a screw back remover, I bought one of the complete kits off of eBay. I've got some silicone grease in the way aswell for when I get the same watch back next year for another battery haha
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 lol it's some time a good thing to have a back up set of tools because if you break something half way thru it's a bugger I broke my fine tip screwdriver the other day you should have heard me moan and I have not saw one as good yet I new I should have bought the two when they was on sale lol ...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

This is the bracelet from my Vostok Ministry watch, front and reverse view. It's been in WD40 for a week now, and will stay there until the link removing tool arrives from HK.

All suggestions of how to separate the links gratefully received.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Today, I shall be mostly wearing my Vostok, on the putin strap. Looks pretty good even though I say it myself


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1458594
> 
> 
> This is the bracelet from my Vostok Ministry watch, front and reverse view. It's been in WD40 for a week now, and will stay there until the link removing tool arrives from HK.
> ...


can we have a look from looking down on it to see the holes maybe


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> And we have our Issue 8 too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to know what the strap width is, I have a black NATO on my dad's 1940's Ed. Kummer watch which he wore in the RAF, but it would look more authentic with a black leather strap. It's only a 16mm strap, so not many modern straps will fit.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Penetrating oil might be more effective. But it should just push out with the right technique and tools.

Luftwaffe day. Had the Sub on yesterday. Very light and comfy on a navy blue nato.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol it's some time a good thing to have a back up set of tools because if you break something half way thru it's a bugger I broke my fine tip screwdriver the other day you should have heard me moan and I have not saw one as good yet I new I should have bought the two when they was on sale lol ...


That's a very good point actually! I've only had the kit a couple of weeks and I've already worked out what I'll be using the most lol, just buy back ups of those I suppose

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> That's a very good point actually! I've only had the kit a couple of weeks and I've already worked out what I'll be using the most lol, just buy back ups of those I suppose
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 sounds good to me mate


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

So what are the different strategies tomorrow then, for the pizza hunt? I'll be hitting two local independents about 6.30am who won't reserve for me but usually have a few copies, failing that, WH Smiths at 8.30am when they open, and then to sit down and sulk if I don't have one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Penetrating oil might be more effective. But it should just push out with the right technique and tools


 and some times the pins are put in the wrong way round there is a slightly shape to the one end on some there's is a split pin so I would try the opposite end to the end with the arrows ( arrows I did not even see the Indians lol-- don't worry i slap myself for that one) I have put them In wrong in the past I did not think it matter but it does


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> So what are the different strategies tomorrow then, for the pizza hunt? I'll be hitting two local independents about 6.30am who won't reserve for me but usually have a few copies, failing that, WH Smiths at 8.30am when they open, and then to sit down and sulk if I don't have one.


I usually get to my mccolls that reserve my copies for me for about 8.30. They haven't let me down yet, I think it helps that my bosses wife works there aswell lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> So what are the different strategies tomorrow then, for the pizza hunt? I'll be hitting two local independents about 6.30am who won't reserve for me but usually have a few copies, failing that, WH Smiths at 8.30am when they open, and then to sit down and sulk if I don't have one.


 well I have junk my first two shops after they messed me around last time so I going straight to my third choice first this time he did not let me down for the putin then I will try the other then if not lucky I will sit in a corner and have a good cry lol ....


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I have junk my first two shops after they messed me around last time so I going straight to my third choice first this time he did not let me down for the putin then I will try the other then if not lucky I will sit in a corner and have a good cry lol ....


Keep Pizza hunting. They're worth it. I don't think you'll be disappointed when you find one. I had to resist wearing mine again today.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I wish EM would give lug size info in advance for the new releases, so we can arm ourselves with the correct NATO.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Keep Pizza hunting. They're worth it. I don't think you'll be disappointed when you find one. I had to resist wearing mine again today.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 funny thing is this one leaves me a bit flat when looking at the pics but I said that with the subby and guess which one I'm wearing today lol .. so here's hoping


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> funny thing is this one leaves me a bit flat when looking at the pics but I said that with the subby and guess which one I'm wearing today lol .. so here's hoping


I understand where you're coming from. Before I decided to subscribe I wasn't going to buy the Subby because I didn't like the look of it. But now I have it & it's on a decent strap it's had more arm time than the others.....until the pizza came along

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can we have a look from looking down on it to see the holes maybe











There you go. I've cropped it to try and keep the quality as good as possible within the 330k image limit. The upper strap shows the split ends of the split pins, the lower portion is the blunt ends which we've been pushing on to try and remove them.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I understand where you're coming from. Before I decided to subscribe I wasn't going to buy the Subby because I didn't like the look of it. But now I have it & it's on a decent strap it's had more arm time than the others.....until the pizza came along
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Subby on a blue and grey NATO, pure class, maybe tomorrow, until the pizza arrives )


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

> There you go. I've cropped it to try and keep the quality as good as possible within the 330k image limit. The upper strap shows the split ends of the split pins, the lower portion is the blunt ends which we've been pushing on to try and remove them.


And FYI, the arrows on the back point away from the rounded ends of the pins


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1458627
> 
> 
> There you go. I've cropped it to try and keep the quality as good as possible within the 330k image limit. The upper strap shows the split ends of the split pins, the lower portion is the blunt ends which we've been pushing on to try and remove them.


I know it's a daft question, but you have checked they are split pins and not screws?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That sub dial is throwing me a little. It looks like it should be a small seconds hand as there is no button to activate it, yet it has a seconds hand already.
> 
> Hmmm..


Could it be a GMT dial? That's stretching it a bit though for a tenner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Pizza hunting tomorrow

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Could it be a GMT dial? That's stretching it a bit though for a tenner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With 60 markers?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1458627
> 
> 
> There you go. I've cropped it to try and keep the quality as good as possible within the 330k image limit. The upper strap shows the split ends of the split pins, the lower portion is the blunt ends which we've been pushing on to try and remove them.


Push *from *the split ends towards the blunt ends, ie the blunt ends come out first. They will only go in and one way and come out in reverse.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Push *from *the split ends towards the blunt ends, ie the blunt ends come out first. They will only go in and one way and come out in reverse.


I agree. Split pins usually fit in split end first. Therefore to remove them you'd have to push them out from the end that's split.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> So what are the different strategies tomorrow then, for the pizza hunt? I'll be hitting two local independents about 6.30am who won't reserve for me but usually have a few copies, failing that, WH Smiths at 8.30am when they open, and then to sit down and sulk if I don't have one.


I'll just post pics of me wearing mine . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> With 60 markers?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Point taken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I'll give the pizza a miss. As much as I like the look of it I think I'd prefer the archive and I dont see the point buying both


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

so, we dont know if the sub dial is going to function....

And with this picture coming out, they cant really deny its existence this time.

You know what this means lads.

TIME TO TERRORIZE EM'S CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!!!


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The email.

And a blown up version of the fool proof photo pointing out what im referring to


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ive just noticed that your user name is moooman and not moonman lol


Thats why I put "Its moo, like what a cow says"
as my signature. Happens every time, it getting confused with moon. Its a little annoying, but I can see where people are coming from.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Moooman said:


> so, we dont know if the sub dial is going to function....
> 
> And with this picture coming out, they cant really deny its existence this time.
> 
> ...


Ive just noticed that your user name is moooman and not moonman lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> The email.
> 
> And a blown up version of the fool proof photo pointing out what im referring to


You should've blanked out the rest of the watch not inside the red arrows. Just so you can rule out any other bit they can go on about.....


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

One of those arrows is pointing to the 7. Maybe that will confuse them.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah ok, however, If they do pull that stunt, you know that they are in fact, completely useless, or simply just bullsh*tting.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Holy crap, they gave decent answer in a timely fashion

this isnt the EM i know.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I know it's a daft question, but you have checked they are split pins and not screws?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


There are no daft questions, just daft answers.

The jewellers told me they were pins.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I agree. Split pins usually fit in split end first. Therefore to remove them you'd have to push them out from the end that's split.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Thanks guys, I will try that, I have no idea which way the jewellers and Timpsons were doing it.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Holy crap, they gave decent answer in a timely fashion
> 
> this isnt the EM i know.


Thats great news not I really want issue 8 i think it will look great with the large second hand removed (if the sub dial is in seconds)

Hopefully this means that we will be getting more working sub dials/date windows in future issues


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I know it's a daft question, but you have checked they are split pins and not screws?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I would say they are split pins it looks like my strap i got the putin on ...the split end should be the bottom of the direction the arrow is point like this


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Holy crap, they gave decent answer in a timely fashion
> 
> this isnt the EM i know.


Moooman, well done mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Holy crap, they gave decent answer in a timely fashion
> 
> this isnt the EM i know.


Holy cow! (Pun intended!)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats great news not I really want issue 8 i think it will look great with the large second hand removed (if the sub dial is in seconds)
> 
> Hopefully this means that we will be getting more working sub dials/date windows in future issues


Uh yeah. Not sure 2 second hands is usual. Is it?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Holy cow! (Pun intended!)
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


*Badoom tss*

Airfixer, he's here all week folks.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have just dug thro my tool box and the split pin can only be removed from the blunt end of the pin not the split as the split is to large to go in first so you have to have that out first so pushing from the other end release the split part of the pin... 1 being blunt end and 2 being the split end hope this helps..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Okay, so Daniel is the man to ask!


Moooman said:


> Holy crap, they gave decent answer in a timely fashion
> 
> this isnt the EM i know.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Josh. I just wanted to thank you all at Eaglemoss for updating the website with the next selection of watches. They look brilliant. Thank you for having to deal with all of the emails you've been getting. We've been discussing this on the Watchuseek.Com forum. I can't imagine the sort of things you've had to deal with, but I think the customers frustration is Bourne out of the fact you've created something great that so many people want.

If anyone from your team wants to join the forum, there is a dedicated thread to the military watch collection. I'm sure we'd all ask for some early info about upcoming watches and which ones will have date windows and longer straps, etc.

Thank you to Lydia, Mischa, Daniel and Robert too. I think I've had replies from you. .

Kind Regards

Stuart Aspey

--- Original Message ---

From: "Military Watches" <[email protected]>
Sent: 12 April 2014 10:46
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re:: [Email#2014040910001501] Good morning, Great Collection.

Not a problem, let us know if we can help you with anything else.

Kind regards

Josh

--
Customer Experience Department
Data Base Factory -.Unit 4 Pullman Business Park,.Ringwood BH24 1HD
Email:[email protected]
--

11/04/2014 19:00 - Stuart Aspey wrote:
Thank you very much for your response.

Kind Regards

Stuart Aspey

--- Original Message ---

From: "Military Watches" <[email protected]>
Sent: 11 April 2014 16:49
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re:: [Email#2014040910001501] Good morning, Great Collection.
.
Dear Stuart Aspey,

Thanks for your interest in the Military Watches collection. I have forwarded your questions to Eaglemoss and await their response to your questions. I must ask you to wait until then I'm afraid..

Kind regards

Alex

--
Customer Experience Department
Data Base Factory -.Unit 4 Pullman Business Park,.Ringwood BH24 1HD
Email:[email protected]
--

09/04/2014 10:30 - Stuart Aspey wrote:
Thank you for these Great Watches. I've had the first 5 delivered through the subscription and I am very pleased with the results. I understand a couple of members from the WatchuSeek.com forum have asked this question, so I apolgise for asking again. The French Seamans Watch. Did it have a date window when the series was planned for release last year? does it not have it now?
.
The 'Inspired by' Chronograph that is being offered to us who have subscribed no longer a Chronograph? Is it simply a multi-function watch now? Have the changes been the result of any additional copyright issues, or was it primarily a cost issue?
.
Thank you in advance of your response.
.
Kind Regards
.
Stuart Aspey

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have just dug thro my tool box and the split pin can only be removed from the blunt end of the pin not the split as the split is to large to go in first so you have to have that out first so pushing from the other end release the split part of the pin... 1 being blunt end and 2 being the split end hope this helps..


ITMW, I'm more with your thinking on this, that was my assumption, slender part of the pin goes in first, lumpy bit on the end locks it in. When my link tool arrives, that's the way I will try first, and then the other end if it won't move.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Our very efficient postlady dropped this off a short while ago, genuine Vostok 22mm rubber strap, so the putin will have its nylon and pleather back, and the Vostok now has its matching boots, or should that be tyres? Smells good too, lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> ITMW, I'm more with your thinking on this, that was my assumption, slender part of the pin goes in first, lumpy bit on the end locks it in. When my link tool arrives, that's the way I will try first, and then the other end if it won't move.


 my pics are not to clear I cant zoom in far enough but I just found this pic of a split pin and as you say the one end is to big to go all the way thro... but if they have put them in back to front it is quite easy to break them out without damaging the link and then just replace the pin I have got a lease two if needed that should fit if that happens ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Uh yeah. Not sure 2 second hands is usual. Is it?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Some chronograph watches do have a second hand subdial, this is to show seconds as the center second hand stays static at the 12 marker till you start the chrono function

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

So to knock a split pin out u gotta tap away at the split end and to knock a pin in you've got to put it in split end first?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1458818
> 
> 
> Our very efficient postlady dropped this off a short while ago, genuine Vostok 22mm rubber strap, so the putin will have its nylon and pleather back, and the Vostok now has its matching boots, or should that be tyres? Smells good too, lol


Mmmmmmmm describe the smell LOL !!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> So to knock a split pin out u gotta tap away at the split end and to knock a pin in you've got to put it in split end first?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Normally it's just a simple case of looking at the arrow on the link and then pushing the pin out in that direction.

Usually you'll use a pin remover screw tool to do it.

Sometimes you can use a handheld pin pusher with a flat top and a mallet to knock the pin out.

Was your bracelet brand new or used? If it's used then perhaps the person before put the pins in the wrong way and wedged them in?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> So to knock a split pin out u gotta tap away at the split end and to knock a pin in you've got to put it in split end first?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


no the other end the end that is slightly sunken in the slit pin is to big to go all the way thro ... it needs to be the part that Is coming out as you pushing the other end further in ...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Mmmmmmmm describe the smell LOL !!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Like walking round the racks of tyres at Kwikfit and taking a deep breath.... or unwrapping a racing bike tyre, the fresh smell that hits you when the cover comes off, all very evocative


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Normally it's just a simple case of looking at the arrow on the link and then pushing the pin out in that direction.
> 
> Usually you'll use a pin remover screw tool to do it.
> 
> ...


Brand new shaggy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Normally it's just a simple case of looking at the arrow on the link and then pushing the pin out in that direction.
> 
> Usually you'll use a pin remover screw tool to do it.
> 
> ...


 that what I was saying I think they have put them In split pin end first they will go in if forced but it's bugger to get them out again .. and theirs lot of different type of link pins I will take a pic of some but as shaggy said always follow the arrows direction ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Holy cow! (Pun intended!)
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


And the cow jumped over the mooon hope you are right


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Dear Stuart Aspey,

Thanks for the email, that's great news about the forum I can give you information of what watches are to come but this will be only up to issue 21 soon as we know more we will send more information to you.

Here is the list of watches that have come out and will come out soon..

1US Army Field 1970
22 German Luftwaffe 1940
33 Royal Navy SBS 1970
44 Russian Tank 1980
55 Italian Diver 1950
66 French Navy 1960
77 Oz Diver 1966
88 British Army 1950s
99 Japanese Pilot 1940
1010 British RAF 1967
1111 French Foreign Legion 1950
1212 UK Paratrooper 1940
1313 German Naval Commander
1414 Israel Naval Commander 1969
1515 UK RAF 1950
1616 Russian Pilot Astronaut 1949
1717 French Navy 1947
1818 Eqypt Naval Commander 1956
1919 US Navy UDT Diver 1973
2020 Brazil Army 1960s
2121 Portugal Colonial 1960s
Kind regards

Daniel

--
Customer Experience Department
Data Base Factory -.Unit 4 Pullman Business Park,.Ringwood BH24 1HD
Email:[email protected]
--

09/04/2014 10:30 - Stuart Aspey wrote:
Thank you for these Great Watches. I've had the first 5 delivered through the subscription and I am very pleased with the results. I understand a couple of members from the WatchuSeek.com forum have asked this question, so I apolgise for asking again. The French Seamans Watch. Did it have a date window when the series was planned for release last year? does it not have it now?
.
The 'Inspired by' Chronograph that is being offered to us who have subscribed no longer a Chronograph? Is it simply a multi-function watch now? Have the changes been the result of any additional copyright issues, or was it primarily a cost issue?
.
Thank you in advance of your response.
.
Kind Regards
.
Stuart Aspey


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

They've edited my email and sent a reply that I did not even ask about . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> They've edited my email and sent a reply that I did not even ask about . . .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Maybe we should get Biffa to mail them :-d


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here's that pic of the different links I said I would put up ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> They've edited my email and sent a reply that I did not even ask about . . .


Now why does that not come as a surprise? Doh.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

phoned newsagent keeping pizza fresh for me tomorrow


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

What happened with blancy's quest to get the archives from the wholesale seller?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> phoned newsagent keeping pizza fresh for me tomorrow


Mmmmm, fresh pizza... Might just have to go for the double tomorrow, pizzas day!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Mmmmm, fresh pizza... Might just have to go for the double tomorrow, pizzas day!


A picture of your pizza, with your favourite pizza?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Oooo

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

look what I got ...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The flavours were sausage and egg, chocolate and marshmallow, apple crumble or bacon and beans! You've only had to wait five years for an answer!! At our supermarket they had green turtles' footprints leading you all the way from the door to the pizzas! I've actually submitted an article on this under the title Turtles Pizzas - whoops.

This was posted on www.doyouremember.com

I wish I could find one of these to take a picture of my Pizza with.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> look what I got ...


ooh the one on the left would suit the jaragar monaco


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What happened with blancy's quest to get the archives from the wholesale seller?


I just got this email.

hello daniel:

Is the $46 for one watches.

.10 watches shipping cost: $42.

.i only do business on whatsapp or instagram

thank you

tony

Doesnt sound good for getting 10 of them


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I just got this email.
> 
> hello daniel:
> 
> ...


$46 per watch? Plus $42 to ship??

Where did he pull those figures from?

If they can afford to sell them for $1-3, who in their right mind would pay them $46 for one? I understand that the lower amount is a wholesale price, but that's taking the pi$$


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> $46 per watch? Plus $42 to ship??
> 
> Where did he pull those figures from?
> 
> If they can afford to sell them for $1-3, who in their right mind would pay them $46 for one? I understand that the lower amount is a wholesale price, but that's taking the pi$$


Yeh its a bit of a joke maybe the $42 is the normal price for shipping 500


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I think the language barrier is causing difficulties.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I think the language barrier is causing difficulties.


He lap sap


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ooh the one on the left would suit the jaragar monaco


What size lugs does it have ? because I spotted this and thought of you ....

Lot of 3 NATO Nylon Watch Straps in a mixture of designs and colours, 18mm | eBay



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Off...Accessories_SpareParts_SM&hash=item1e8663e7f2

= 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/G10-NATO-...Parts_SM&var=590099108479&hash=item43b7cb3159



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NATO-Mili...tches_MensWatches_GL&var=&hash=item3cdd946dd0

=


--------------

am searching through ebay for myself now so if I see any I will edit this post accordingly and add the links .

Dall


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I think the language barrier is causing difficulties.


total agree with you there mate how I'm reading it .. it's is one 46 with post an 10 he would lower it to 42 with post ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just lost the battle with the Tasimo wasted most of the tdiscs and am all at sea and no George Clooney


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> $46 per watch? Plus $42 to ship??
> 
> Where did he pull those figures from?
> 
> If they can afford to sell them for $1-3, who in their right mind would pay them $46 for one? I understand that the lower amount is a wholesale price, but that's taking the pi$$


maybe it's 46 in total for one watch shipped, or 42 total for 10+? it's not very clear is it lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> What size lugs does it have ? because I spotted this and thought of you ....
> 
> Lot of 3 NATO Nylon Watch Straps in a mixture of designs and colours, 18mm | eBay
> 
> ...


it's 22-23mm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> maybe it's 46 in total for one watch shipped, or 42 total for 10+? it's not very clear is it lol


 that what I was thinking but surely group post would still be cheaper then being sent out single ... any one speak Cantonese lol ....


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

OOOOOOO...look what I found ......

Zuludiver 425.212 Miyota Quartz Military Divers Watch Sbs - Buy Military Sbs Watch Product on Alibaba.com

these retail at approx £69.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that what I was thinking but surely group post would still be cheaper then being sent out single ... any one speak Cantonese lol ....


Thats why I said lap sap meaning crazy the price seems very steep


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats why I said lap sap meaning crazy the price seems very steep


 lol I thought you was having trouble typing again my friend lol I some times type faster then my keyboard can take it lol .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I thought you was having trouble typing again my friend lol I some times type faster then my keyboard can take it lol .


Its only when on fone oops


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> OOOOOOO...look what I found ......
> 
> Zuludiver 425.212 Miyota Quartz Military Divers Watch Sbs - Buy Military Sbs Watch Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> these retail at approx £69.


 so how you reading that 25 quid for 50 or did I read it wrong .....


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so how you reading that 25 quid for 50 or did I read it wrong .....


I was actually under the impression that it was £25.50p per unit as the min order is 10

It is also available in other styles,


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so how you reading that 25 quid for 50 or did I read it wrong .....


Looks like 25quid


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I was actually under the impression that it was £25.50p per unit as the min order is 10
> 
> It is also available in other styles,


 what does every one think 








See larger image  
*ZULUDIVER 425.212 Miyota Quartz Military Divers Watch SBS*


FOB Price:GB ￡25 - 50 / Unit Get Latest Price Min.Order Quantity:10 Unit/UnitsPayment Terms:T/T

Contact Supplier 
Leave Messages

Add to Inquiry Cart

 Add to My Favorites 

got ya 25.50 per unit I get what you mean I thought it was 25 per 50 units


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what does every one think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same watch from a different angle and without a strap ...


oops my bad ..its not the same watch as the dial is different .


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I was actually under the impression that it was £25.50p per unit as the min order is 10
> 
> It is also available in other styles,


It's also 100m waterproof, if you believe it, so it meets my standard for a diver style watch.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what does every one think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is someone selling them on the bay for £69!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what does every one think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read this as, 25 for a unit, a unit is 50 and minimum order it 10 units lol $250 dollars for 500?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I read this as, 25 for a unit, a unit is 50 and minimum order it 10 units lol $250 dollars for 500?


 that sounds rite to me and what's that in pounds £150 ? that ant bad now is it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> that sounds rite to me and what's that in pounds £150 ? that ant bad now is it


That's £1.50 each, knock em out on ebay for £30 buy it now or auction for £20-30. Oh heck, where have I seen that before???


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here's that pic of the different links I said I would put up ...


Third and fifth from the left look very similar to my Seiko Kinetic, which was simples to do myself.


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Just come to Spain for a week , the Archy has received a lot of attention , even an African guy selling some cheap watches on the beach said Wow! Panerai! I had to tell him it was an Archive , he loved it, must admit ,it really looks the part. I just love it too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Just come to Spain for a week , the Archy has received a lot of attention , even an African guy selling some cheap watches on the beach said Wow! Panerai! I had to tell him it was an Archive , he loved it, must admit ,it really looks the part. I just love it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks identical to mine, you must have great taste!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> there is someone selling them on the bay for £69!


The seller who is on the bay is actually the same place these come from, the link I posted is the trade price .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that sounds rite to me and what's that in pounds £150 ? that ant bad now is it


If I was more entrepreneurial I'd chance something like this, the profits are huge, you could easily sell these on for 25 quid, 10 time the original price!

Which also makes the archive guy seem very mean after going back on his deal


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Just come to Spain for a week , the Archy has received a lot of attention , even an African guy selling some cheap watches on the beach said Wow! Panerai! I had to tell him it was an Archive , he loved it, must admit ,it really looks the part. I just love it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 where's all the bikini clad beauty's then lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/G10-NATO-A...item43b7cb3159


That's not a NATO air force, that's a Help for Heroes strap


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> where's all the bikini clad beauty's then lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That's not a NATO air force, that's a Help for Heroes strap


Whatever, Monkey Swag's straps are top notch, his Bond homage is great


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what does every one think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can get them for a fiver or under ITMW, count me in for one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Third and fifth from the left look very similar to my Seiko Kinetic, which was simples to do myself.


 close they were off if I remember a couple of sekonda's a chrono and a sub 24 if i remember correctly


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's £1.50 each, knock em out on ebay for £30 buy it now or auction for £20-30. Oh heck, where have I seen that before???


Am I getting this wrong, if its $250 for 500, that's 50p each? wow!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Am I getting this wrong, if its $250 for 500, that's 50p each? wow!


My bad, brainfart and just got up. Yeh 50p each, knock out on ebay for £20-30. Sounds familiar.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

no sorry guys, 10 per unit @ 25 per unit? £2.50 each, but you have to ask the current asking price which is 25 - 50?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> If you can get them for a fiver or under ITMW, count me in for one


 I would be tempted to but not on paypal yet but if some one does I would be in for one too


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> My bad, brainfart and just got up. Yeh 50p each, knock out on ebay for £20-30. Sounds familiar.


regardless, there's serious money to be made with deals like this, though I guess you'd have to have a registered company and VAT number


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I am currently going thru my fave chinese gadget website and came across this watch,

CURREN 8139 Fashion PU Band Quartz Analog Wrist Watch for Men - Brown + Black (1 x 626) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I have been keeping this little gem to myself after what happened with the Archive ..however I am in a generous mood ......

The seller of these watches regularly puts up for auction some of the same watches but without a strap that have "failed quality assurance testing for timekeeping" , they usually sell for under £20 ....you can buy a new replacement quartz movement for approx £5, so if you feel like doing a bit of DIY you can have a perfectly decent one for not a bad price at all .

If people want it I will post links here .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

NO DON'T.

Let people pm you for the link.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> NO DON'T.
> 
> Let people pm you for the link.


LOL ....on second thoughts ...yeh send me a pm .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I have been keeping this little gem to myself after what happened with the Archive ..however I am in a generous mood ......
> 
> The seller of these watches regularly puts up for auction some of the same watches but without a strap that have "failed quality assurance testing for timekeeping" , they usually sell for under £20 ....you can buy a new replacement quartz movement for approx £5, so if you feel like doing a bit of DIY you can have a perfectly decent one for not a bad price at all .
> 
> If people want it I will post links here .


seen em a few times but I keep forgetting to bid lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I have been keeping this little gem to myself after what happened with the Archive ..however I am in a generous mood ......
> 
> The seller of these watches regularly puts up for auction some of the same watches but without a strap that have "failed quality assurance testing for timekeeping" , they usually sell for under £20 ....you can buy a new replacement quartz movement for approx £5, so if you feel like doing a bit of DIY you can have a perfectly decent one for not a bad price at all .
> 
> If people want it I will post links here .


Edit, on second thoughts lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> $46 per watch? Plus $42 to ship??
> 
> Where did he pull those figures from?
> 
> If they can afford to sell them for $1-3, who in their right mind would pay them $46 for one? I understand that the lower amount is a wholesale price, but that's taking the pi$$


Don't forget that he is a wholesaler. He probably doesn't actually *sell* watches singly or by the ten. He is a wholesaler that deals in massive orders. What he is offering you is a *sample* to check the quality with a view to ordering a batch of 500 for a great price.

And of course due to economies of scale the $3 wholesale price for a run of 500 doesn't really translate to the price of a single item that he would perhaps custom prepare for you. Wasn't he talking about printing the dial with your choice of text? To do that he'd have to make a custom printing plate thing (or however it's done). That's why the price is $46, to cover the cost of making that equipment up. And to be honest, if it works out as £28 or whatever for your own custom text Archive (with people are paying what £20 for a standard Archive from Ebay when the guy bought 500) doesn't really seem to extortionate to me.

I also agree with the others in that there seems to be a language barrier problem here somewhere as well.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

OH How could I ...I almost forgot to say ......


1 MORE SLEEP !!! wohooooooooooo


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Don't forget that he is a wholesaler. He probably doesn't actually *sell* watches singly or by the ten. He is a wholesaler that deals in massive orders. What he is offering you is a *sample* to check the quality with a view to ordering a batch of 500 for a great price.
> 
> And of course due to economies of scale the $3 wholesale price for a run of 500 doesn't really translate to the price of a single item that he would perhaps custom prepare for you. Wasn't he talking about printing the dial with your choice of text? To do that he'd have to make a custom printing plate thing (or however it's done). That's why the price is $46, to cover the cost of making that equipment up. And to be honest, if it works out as £28 or whatever for your own custom text Archive (with people are paying what £20 for a standard Archive from Ebay when the guy bought 500) doesn't really seem to extortionate to me.
> 
> I also agree with the others in that there seems to be a language barrier problem here somewhere as well.


I didnt say the price was extortionate its juat very confusing trying to figure out what he is trying to say.

Also it is a bit strange that he wont do business unless I add him on watsapp


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

blanchy said:


> I didnt say the price was extortionate its juat very confusing trying to figure out what he is trying to say.
> 
> Also it is a bit strange that he wont do business unless I add him on watsapp


Yeah, it's kind of like jumping into the unknown isn't it. Trying to work out what the deal is and then sending your money half way around the world. Do you pay by Paypal to have some kind of protection?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, it's kind of like jumping into the unknown isn't it. Trying to work out what the deal is and then sending your money half way around the world. Do you pay by Paypal to have some kind of protection?


I'll send him another message and see if I can try clear the confusion


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmmm. Nice profit margins.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> OH How could I ...I almost forgot to say ......
> 
> 1 MORE SLEEP !!! wohooooooooooo


 yes indeed I was just thinking that and how many to get 1 for the collection 1 to wear and thanks to T.O.W ( I think that's nicer then the old woman ) lol so yes thanks to T.O.W 1 to mod .. so is there any I have forgot hmmmm .. mite see if i can pick one more up for spare in case some one get unlucky that If he's got any.. he had about 7 or 8 putins so finger's crossed


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I am currently going thru my fave chinese gadget website and came across this watch,
> 
> CURREN 8139 Fashion PU Band Quartz Analog Wrist Watch for Men - Brown + Black (1 x 626) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


Not bad for six quid not big only 40mm


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not bad for six quid not big only 40mm


I've been trawling through 2000 watch hoping to find something like the Archive, I thought if it's chinese they might have it lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've been trawling through 2000 watch hoping to find something like the Archive, I thought if it's chinese they might have it lol


For the price I bought it anyway small or not I wondererd where I saw the 8 by its self Di Bacarri do that


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey guys time is marching on. Shouldn't most of you be tucked up in bed now ready to get up at the crack of dawn for the early morning pizza dash ? ;-)


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hey guys time is marching on. Shouldn't most of you be tucked up in bed now ready to get up at the crack of dawn for the early morning pizza dash ? ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Just going


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hey guys time is marching on. Shouldn't most of you be tucked up in bed now ready to get up at the crack of dawn for the early morning pizza dash ? ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Sleep ?? sleep ???? you expect me to sleep when I know that the "pizza" is only a few hours away !!!

me ---> ​


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just going


Good night smeagal and happy hunting in the morning.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Sleep ?? sleep ???? you expect me to sleep when I know that the "pizza" is only a few hours away !!!
> 
> me ---


Look at it from my point of view Dal. As a subscriber I've got to wait ANOTHER two weeks before EM kindly drops anything else through my door, though we should be receiving the RAF inspired multi function watch with the next two issues sent, lovely ! 14 sleeps to go.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Good night smeagal and happy hunting in the morning.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


SHHH be VEWWY VEWWY QWUIET .......








I is hunting Italian divers watches !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Look at it from my point of view Dal. As a subscriber I've got to wait ANOTHER two weeks before EM kindly drops anything else through my door, though we should be receiving the RAF inspired multi function watch with the next two issues sent, lovely ! 14 sleeps to go.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Now dont expect me to feel sorry for you ...after all you have had the "pizza" for how long already ??? LOL


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Now dont expect me to feel sorry for you ...after all you have had the "pizza" for how long already ??? LOL


Yeah your right I'm looking for sympathy in all the wrong places ! Good luck to everyone hunting in the morning.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Good nite all

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah good nite smeagal mate and guys and girls catch ya tomorrow take it easy everyone


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got my Pizza, I'm goin nowhere, until at least 1.30 anyway lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Good luck, Pizza hunters. I will wear mine to work tomorrow in your honour.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I finally won a archive for £16 +£5 postage 

And now im drunk lol

I'll keep up with our chinese contact and if I can get thr watches cheap ill sell them on cheap to members of this thread


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Well I finally won a archive for £16 +£5 postage
> 
> And now im drunk lol
> 
> I'll keep up with our chinese contact and if I can get thr watches cheap ill sell them on cheap to members of this thread


Nice one blanchy.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well as we now know what the Oz diver watch from EM is going to look like I thought I would show you a comparison to the watch it is based on ....pity they couldnt have given the EM watch 2 crowns ......


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone been out to find a pizza yet?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Happy Pizza hunting chaps!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Now dont expect me to feel sorry for you ...after all you have had the "pizza" for how long already ??? LOL


And I think they'll send the watch display box this time, another two months wait for the 'multi-function' watch.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Well I finally won a archive for £16 +£5 postage
> 
> And now im drunk lol
> 
> I'll keep up with our chinese contact and if I can get thr watches cheap ill sell them on cheap to members of this thread


Plus postage? Who else is selling them?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Here you go, my mccolls had about 4 on the shelf and another 4 behind the counter

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Plus postage? Who else is selling them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Thats from the normal seller. So its £21 in total


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Well just off to look now ... well done danmh ..  your the first to get one lol ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Well just off to look now ... well done danmh ..  your the first to get one lol ...


I did get out early to make sure I didn't miss out, although my copy is always put by for me

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Boom!, Get in! Smiths had two on show and a few more waiting to be put out. As I had the 5 pounds off voucher it seemed mad not to get two. Good hunting!


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning all - first posting here, but have been 'lurking' since the Eaglemoss collection came out as was interested to see what the reaction/informed opinion would be before submitting further to my watch fetish. Like some on here, I'm picking and choosing from the series rather than subscribing - but have found the watches to be perfectly fine for a tenner and have worn the SBS Commando pretty much constantly since getting that one. Was most excited about the Panerai homage and picked mine up from my 'dealer' in the village this morning. Liking it a lot.

Cheers for being interesting, informed and entertaining this last few weeks guys - good luck with your 'pizza-hunts' today.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome aboard Hornetto


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Some more pics and specs here of the inspiration for the Oz diver, the Droz Supercompressor.

http://scubawatch.org/droz.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Get mine after work l hope 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Well as we now know what the Oz diver watch from EM is going to look like I thought I would show you a comparison to the watch it is based on ....pity they couldnt have given the EM watch 2 crowns ......


wow, that's pretty damn close apart from the crowns! I have a nice stone nato just waiting for that one ;-)


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Cheers Fox Covert. And all this time I thought it was just me!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Very close comparison to the Archive, and of course, on a real leather strap. I will be swapping the pizza's strap to the Archive later to see how it looks


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1459797
> View attachment 1459798
> 
> 
> Very close comparison to the Archive, and of course, on a real leather strap. I will be swapping the pizza's strap to the Archive later to see how it looks


I resisted the temptation to buy an archive - now glad I did. Seeing the 2 side by side I think I prefer the Pizza

BTW Morning all - welcome Hornetto

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Call me greedy BUT....



I could not resist !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I resisted the temptation to buy an archive - now glad I did. Seeing the 2 side by side I think I prefer the Pizza
> 
> BTW Morning all - welcome Hornetto
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, my Archive was an unexpected win on the bay, I bid a maximum of 19 pounds, and was most surprised to get it for under 16. I was thinking if I get if for 19 fair enough, but I didn't expect to.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> wow, that's pretty damn close apart from the crowns! I have a nice stone nato just waiting for that one ;-)


Yeah, it does look at first glance quite similar but a big part of the original design was the internal rotating bezel. It's a pity EM couldn't include that in the Oz but it probably would have been asking too much when they were unable to include a normal rotating bezel on the Subby.

Here is a link to a nice page with lots of pictures and specs of the original Droz Supercompressor.

http://scubawatch.org/droz.html


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No wonder there's not enough stock for everybody! lol ;-)


35 pounds plus p&p on ebay tomorrow, lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Call me greedy BUT....
> 
> 
> 
> I could not resist !


No wonder there's not enough stock for everybody! lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Shaggy, have you bitten the bullet and gone for a pizza 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Morning all - first posting here, but have been 'lurking' since the Eaglemoss collection came out as was interested to see what the reaction/informed opinion would be before submitting further to my watch fetish. Like some on here, I'm picking and choosing from the series rather than subscribing - but have found the watches to be perfectly fine for a tenner and have worn the SBS Commando pretty much constantly since getting that one. Was most excited about the Panerai homage and picked mine up from my 'dealer' in the village this morning. Liking it a lot.
> 
> Cheers for being interesting, informed and entertaining this last few weeks guys - good luck with your 'pizza-hunts' today.
> 
> View attachment 1459793


Hey big UP! and welcome Hornetto, great to have yet another addict to ever growing 'self help group' 

the pizza looks good, enjoy bud


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No wonder there's not enough stock for everybody! lol ;-)


In my defence they are not all for me ,...2 of them yes but not ALL of them ....

this is why I bought 2 ....



Pizza with a NATO dressing .

I will keep the other boxed and safe somewhere .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> In my defence they are not all for me ,...2 of them yes but not ALL of them ....
> 
> this is why I bought 2 ....
> 
> ...


No defense needed dall, tho did I see you post at 4:40 am, were you camped outside the newsie hahaha!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Morning all - first posting here, but have been 'lurking' since the Eaglemoss collection came out as was interested to see what the reaction/informed opinion would be before submitting further to my watch fetish. Like some on here, I'm picking and choosing from the series rather than subscribing - but have found the watches to be perfectly fine for a tenner and have worn the SBS Commando pretty much constantly since getting that one. Was most excited about the Panerai homage and picked mine up from my 'dealer' in the village this morning. Liking it a lot.
> 
> Cheers for being interesting, informed and entertaining this last few weeks guys - good luck with your 'pizza-hunts' today.
> 
> View attachment 1459793


Welcome to the Madhouse !! hope you enjoy your stay .lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Shaggy, have you bitten the bullet and gone for a pizza
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


No, it's a nice watch but I've had a Getat before and a Radiomir homage so I've already dabbled in that side of things. The Pizza does look very nice though.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> And I think they'll send the watch display box this time, another two months wait for the 'multi-function' watch.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I thought the watch was the next gift and display box after that?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No defense needed dall, tho did I see you post at 4:40 am, were you camped outside the newsie hahaha!


LOL no , I have real problems sleeping at night and I am somewhat of a nite owl .

I headed down to my local whsmiths at 9.30 this morning ....started searching the shelves and could not find any ...I was starting to get more than a little bit worried , I asked the nice lady behind the counter if they had any copies left ...and she looked at me and laughed ......

"we havent even put them out yet ! lol you're keen aren't you ?"

I very quietly said in a hushed voice ( just in case I got lynched by the other customers behind me ...)

"Erm any chance I can have 3 copies ?? "

she waddled to the back of the shop and came back smiling with all 3 .....

You should have seen the smile spread across my face lol .


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

dalliance said:


> In my defence they are not all for me ,...2 of them yes but not ALL of them ....
> 
> this is why I bought 2 ....
> 
> ...


TBH, it looks so good I can't bring myself to strip it of its strap yet. Need to decide whether to remove the second hand too, for that added touch of authenticity


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Morning all - first posting here, but have been 'lurking' since the Eaglemoss collection came out as was interested to see what the reaction/informed opinion would be before submitting further to my watch fetish. Like some on here, I'm picking and choosing from the series rather than subscribing - but have found the watches to be perfectly fine for a tenner and have worn the SBS Commando pretty much constantly since getting that one. Was most excited about the Panerai homage and picked mine up from my 'dealer' in the village this morning. Liking it a lot.
> 
> Cheers for being interesting, informed and entertaining this last few weeks guys - good luck with your 'pizza-hunts' today.
> 
> View attachment 1459793


 welcome friend the more the merry that goes to any one who want's to join but are not sure i say go for it guys/girls


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> Thats from the normal seller. So its £21 in total


No, it's not £16 & £5 postage. The normal seller doesn't charge you postage.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

look what I found hehe ..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I picked up the two pizza's for tonight's giveaway. WHS didn't seem to have many on the shelf, maybe about 8 copies. Either they sold very quickly or EM have reduced the numbers going out to the shops.


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Cheers for the warm welcome guys.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> Im in Ireland so that's probably why its extra for postage


Ah, sorry. My mistake.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, it's not £16 & £5 postage. The normal seller doesn't charge you postage.


Im in Ireland so that's probably why its extra for postage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I give her the once over not bad I'm starting to like it shiny shiny lol looks clean on the inside and the look good the strap a bit stiff but that happens when new plastic smell I would have said a new shoe smell so I would say it's the clue they have used to fix it  took a couple of pics for you guys/girls .. so shall I pop off the second hand I will.. lets vote on it and if people say yes I will do it


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Off off off off off off off off off lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Morning all - first posting here, but have been 'lurking' since the Eaglemoss collection came out as was interested to see what the reaction/informed opinion would be before submitting further to my watch fetish. Like some on here, I'm picking and choosing from the series rather than subscribing - but have found the watches to be perfectly fine for a tenner and have worn the SBS Commando pretty much constantly since getting that one. Was most excited about the Panerai homage and picked mine up from my 'dealer' in the village this morning. Liking it a lot.
> 
> Cheers for being interesting, informed and entertaining this last few weeks guys - good luck with your 'pizza-hunts' today.
> 
> View attachment 1459793


Greetings fellow collector/hopeless watch addict! Hob-nob? Digestive? Rich tea?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Get if off for the lads!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Greetings fellow collector/hopeless watch addict! Hob-nob? Digestive? Rich tea?


 don't forget jammy dodgers lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

OFF..OFF...OFF ...

On a different note ...I found this on the bay ...

ZULU MILITARY NATO WATCH STRAP 5 RINGS OXFORD PVD | eBay

Bargain @ £7.95

bought one for my Lufty / Pizza so will wait and see what it looks like next Wed when it arrives .

( I had been looking at this for over a week but until I got the pizza I was determined not to buy )


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Look what Mr Postie just dropped off. 
Only took 8 days to get here from st Petersburg too!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

dalliance said:


> OFF..OFF...OFF ...
> 
> On a different note ...I found this on the bay ...
> 
> ...


I have the NATO version for my G10 from monkey swag, excellent quality


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Who sold you that? 
Looks good and with speedy delivery. Could be well tempted


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Who sold you that?
> Looks good and with speedy delivery. Could be well tempted


From Gorelowo11 - on the bay

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I have the NATO version for my G10 from monkey swag, excellent quality


I had been looking at the NATO versions as well but for the extra quid I thought I would go for the ZULU .

I cant stop looking at my "pizza" ..decided to put it back on its leather strap until the ZULU arrives next week .
I have to say that the pizza was more than worth the wait for me it's the best one of the collection yet ...although up until today I had been mostly wearing the subby ...there is just something about that watch that draws me back to it .....well that was until now ! lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> TBH, it looks so good I can't bring myself to strip it of its strap yet. Need to decide whether to remove the second hand too, for that added touch of authenticity


Actually that's a really good point. Whilst it has the second hand on you can see it ticking and you know it's quartz. But once you take that hand off it would be just the same as a mechanical and no one would know any different unless they held it to their ear...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I say keep dressed

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Bye the way smeagal got dressed today 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Loving the collection so far









Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually that's a really good point. Whilst it has the second hand on you can see it ticking and you know it's quartz. But once you take that hand off it would be just the same as a mechanical and no one would know any different unless they held it to their ear...


I've been glancing at it all day, and firmly convinced now the second hand is coming off. Not a job I trust myself to do yet, so that will be a fiver for my local jewellers tomorrow. There goes the fiver I saved with the Smith's voucher


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats from the normal seller. So its £21 in total


Rebirth-of-cool? I thought his were free postage?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I've been glancing at it all day, and firmly convinced now the second hand is coming off. Not a job I trust myself to do yet, so that will be a fiver for my local jewellers tomorrow. There goes the fiver I saved with the Smith's voucher


 sorry had to go fixed the parents roof I like what shaggy say's I was like i don't think I will like it with out the second hand but I thought sod I will give it a go and sort of glad I did what do you guys/girls think  oh and I keep my shirt on to lol you don't want see that you have not upset the hulk yet lol ..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Call me greedy BUT....
> 
> 
> 
> I could not resist !


Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Rebirth-of-cool? I thought his were free postage?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yeh thats the one. He charges £5 postage to Ireland


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sorry had to go fixed the parents roof I like what shaggy say's I was like i don't think I will like it with out the second hand but I thought sod I will give it a go and sort of glad I did what do you guys/girls think  oh and I keep my shirt on to lol you don't want see that you have not upset the hulk yet lol ..


 Looks damned good without the seconds hand ...have been considering doing the same myself ...however I dont trust myself to do it as I tend to have very shaky hands lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Yeh thats the one. He charges £5 postage to Ireland


Just caught up with the earlier posts. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I really am VERY surprised by the "pizza" I knew it was gonna be good however I didnt think it would look as good as it does in the flesh , the big thing for me is after trying the Lufty on the leather strap and not liking it I thought I would prefer the pizza on the NATO I bought ....how wrong was I !! much prefer it on the leather strap .........hmmmmm that has now got me thinking ....wait til the bond ZULU arrives ..see if I like it on that ....if not ........combine my preferences ....

BUY A LEATHER NATO ! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Looks damned good without the seconds hand ...have been considering doing the same myself ...however I dont trust myself to do it as I tend to have very shaky hands lol


you don't have to worry about scratching the face I tend to use a sharp blade and in twist and out but .. I would say get a thin piece of plastic cut a line in it the length of the face then slide it under all the finger's and then pop it of an if you do catch the face the plastic should stop from damaging it .  there are some good vid on you-tube take a look then I say try if you want on an old one first ...


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Looks damned good without the seconds hand ...have been considering doing the same myself ...however I dont trust myself to do it as I tend to have very shaky hands lol


You can get a hand remover off ebay for a couple pounds and with that you can have the hands off in seconds


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> You can get a hand remover off ebay for a couple pounds and with that you can have the hands off in seconds


yep here New Watch Watchmaker Repair Tool Hand Remover Lifter Presto Plunger Puller DIY not bad for the money


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> sorry had to go fixed the parents roof I like what shaggy say's I was like i don't think I will like it with out the second hand but I thought sod I will give it a go and sort of glad I did what do you guys/girls think  oh and I keep my shirt on to lol you don't want see that you have not upset the hulk yet lol ..


That looks great! Was it easy to just pop off the second hand?

Sorry ignore that, just seen the previous posts.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Just woke up, didn't get home from work until 0730 this morning. 
Wow some of you guys must have been up with the larks ! 
Dal, well done mate that's not at all greedy, that's an investment LOL ! 

Oh and Horneto welcome to the group addiction !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Look what Mr Postie just dropped off.
> Only took 8 days to get here from st Petersburg too!
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Nice, very nice. Multi-directional bezel?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I really am VERY surprised by the "pizza" I knew it was gonna be good however I didnt think it would look as good as it does in the flesh , the big thing for me is after trying the Lufty on the leather strap and not liking it I thought I would prefer the pizza on the NATO I bought ....how wrong was I !! much prefer it on the leather strap .........hmmmmm that has now got me thinking ....wait til the bond ZULU arrives ..see if I like it on that ....if not ........combine my preferences ....
> 
> BUY A LEATHER NATO ! lol


I was gonna replace the strap too - till I saw it. Now I'm not going to - love the leather one so left it on there. It's made me change my mind about Lufty too - that's gone back to leather too

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Ladies and Gentleman ...may I present ....

My collection so far ......

​


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I've never taken a watch hand of before so thought now was as good a time as any to have a go! I think it looks rather good without the second hand! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Look what I got in the mail this morning.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Look what I got in the mail this morning.


At last ..Im happy you have finally got em bud .


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> At last ..Im happy you have finally got em bud .


Well, actually, NONE of these were ordered from EM themselves. Still waiting on that one...lol.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Look what I got in the mail this morning.


 wont they miss you email I wonder lol . guess your a happy guy now lol ..


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> wont they miss you email I wonder lol . guess your a happy guy now lol ..


And now, for everything but the pizza (Which is very comfy to wear, may i add) and the putin....

TO EBAY.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Look what I got in the mail this morning.


Happy days mooooooma, about time too!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Look what I got in the mail this morning.


Yippity Yay funking hell, you've waited for that!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

To those of you who have taken the seconds hand off the "pizza" ....

I am sure I am not the only one thinking this ....

would any of you mind writing a guide ? ( in particular including pics of how to remove the stem/crown )

The thing that has me stuck is how to take out the crown and stem and then remove the seconds hand .

Many thanks in advance .

Dall

edit - what makes me laugh is I wouldn't give taking my laptop apart and performing "surgery" on it a second thought ...yet the idea of taking the seconds hand off the pizza fills me with dread ! lol


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The type of metal on the fanty (This is for the ebay listing now), brushed stainless steel?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Moooman said:


> The type of metal on the fanty (This is for the ebay listing now), brushed stainless steel?


Yeh I would say that is a good description .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> To those of you who have taken the seconds hand off the "pizza" ....
> 
> I am sure I am not the only one thinking this ....
> 
> ...


 take a look here mate  WRISTWATCH REPAIR: How to remove and replace winder, stem and crown from a watch - YouTube


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im still waiting for my replacement fanty  I'm goin back to the shop today to see if they have any idea when it'll be in


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Alright guys, what should I do here, I know I want the lufty as an auction, for massive profit-ing. but for the subby and fanty? Auction or Buy it now, and if buy it now, what price?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im still waiting for my replacement fanty  I'm goin back to the shop today to see if they have any idea when it'll be in


Technically, im still waiting for my first one.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe put them at a high enough buy it now price with an auction too?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Maybe put them at a high enough buy it now price with an auction too?


Yeah i was thinking that, like. Put it at £20 buy it now price, but 0.99p starting price, so that when they go to £10 or even £15, they'll feel like they've done me over.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Technically, im still waiting for my first one.


saw this as we are talking fanty lol for 30 quid....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Yeah i was thinking that, like. Put it at £20 buy it now price, but 0.99p starting price, so that when they go to £10 or even £15, they'll feel like they've done me over.


 they seem to be selling around the 15 to 20 mark from what I have saw ...


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> they seem to be selling around the 15 to 20 mark from what I have saw ...


perfect. maybe someone will even just go the buy it now route.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> To those of you who have taken the seconds hand off the "pizza" ....
> 
> I am sure I am not the only one thinking this ....
> 
> ...


where the stem enters the movement there is a little dimple in the metal, with the watch face down gently press the dimple with a small tool, screwdriver/pointed knife and while pressing just slide the crown out. Simlpes ;-) as for the second hand I have finger nails and I just grabbed it minding not to have hold of the minute hand too and pulled lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> perfect. maybe someone will even just go the buy it now route.


 it would not surprise me in the slightest if they did mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> where the stem enters the movement there is a little dimple in the metal, with the watch face down gently press the dimple with a small tool, screwdriver/pointed knife and while pressing just slide the crown out. Simlpes ;-)


 true but it's better if you pull the crown out like you was going to change the time .. it's easier to remove then and also push the dimple again when reinserting it mate... the top vids I put up early is very similar to the pizza take a look mate it will explain a little better.. i will try and put it up here for you mate  it don't seem to work but the link is


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> true but it's better if you pull the crown out like you was going to change the time .. it's easier to remove then and also push the dimple again when reinserting it mate... the top vids I put up early is very similar to the pizza take a look mate it will explain a little better.. i will try and put it up here for you mate  it don't seem to work but the link is WRISTWATCH REPAIR: How to remove and replace winder, stem and crown from a watch - YouTube


I did it with the crown out first, woops forgot to mention that step, shouldn't assume anyone would be at that stage first lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I did it with the crown out first, woops forgot to mention that step, shouldn't assume anyone would be at that stage first lol


 lol how do you put a vid from you tube to here I can seem to get it to work


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol how do you put a vid from you tube to here I can seem to get it to work


can't you just post the link?

ahh you did, sorry. you meant having the vid playing on here? not sure


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Ta da! Customised, AND, it still works! The second hand won't be going back on, as I bent it getting it off


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> true but it's better if you pull the crown out like you was going to change the time .. it's easier to remove then and also push the dimple again when reinserting it mate... the top vids I put up early is very similar to the pizza take a look mate it will explain a little better.. i will try and put it up here for you mate  it don't seem to work but the link is WRISTWATCH REPAIR: How to remove and replace winder, stem and crown from a watch - YouTube


on this video he presses the dimple while the stem is pushed in, also he doesn't press the dimple to insert the crown!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

To insert video, select the film icon to the right of the insert picture icon. Paste link and post.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> on this video he presses the dimple while the stem is pushed in, also he doesn't press the dimple to insert the crown!


 that why i said similar some types just pop back in with out having to but some can get bent if you force it in so I always depress the dimple better safe then sorry ... it changes with make and age of watch .. it's just a guide really he did pull it out and then he pushed it back in an did it but he had to do it twice to get it out were if you pull it first it gives you some thing to pull on ...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Maybe Biffa got his, might cheer him up


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Alright , 1 Fanty ,Lufty and Subby up for sale, PM me if you want to take a look with the intention of buying, or if you just want to look for the sake of looking.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> To insert video, select the film icon to the right of the insert picture icon. Paste link and post.


 I tried that it took the link went back to the word so I pressed the post reply but nothing happened.. does it take sometime or what ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Alright , 1 Fanty ,Lufty and Subby up for sale, PM me if you want to take a look with the intention of buying, or if you just want to look for the sake of looking.


 go on then just to be noses can you pm the link mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that why i said similar some types just pop back in with out having to but some can get bent if you force it in so I always depress the dimple better safe then sorry ... it changes with make and age of watch .. it's just a guide really he did pull it out and then he pushed it back in an did it but he had to do it twice to get it out were if you pull it first it gives you some thing to pull on ...


all very true, I've always pushed the dimple as it's still easier even if it goes back in without having to. I found the hardest part was getting the back back on, it's seemed to be the hardest to do so far. I think I need to get me a press lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Cor you lot have been busy while I have been at work. Loving the seconds hand mods, and welcome new members!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> all very true, I've always pushed the dimple as it's still easier even if it goes back in without having to. I found the hardest part was getting the back back on, it's seemed to be the hardest to do so far. I think I need to get me a press lol


lol after having a lot of trouble with the subby back I having been thinking that to mate  and as most will have the O-rings It will be the case a lot on some of the watch backs ...

p.s and cheer's moooman just one thing the lufty does not have a buy now bit mate


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol after having a lot of trouble with the subby back I having been thinking that to mate  and as most will have the O-rings It will be the case a lot on some of the watch backs ...
> 
> p.s and cheer's moooman just one thing the lufty does not have a buy now bit mate


That was deliberate.

If i had a buy it now for £20, it wouldnt go above £20 in the bidding.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> That was deliberate.
> 
> If i had a buy it now for £20, it wouldnt go above £20 in the bidding.


 true it's the best one to some people good call and great pic of the lume on the fanty told people it had great lume


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I like this a lot I will pm the link to anyone who want's it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Maybe Biffa got his, might cheer him up


Probably marching to the post office to collect it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my pizza post picture later wife need my help just now..


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I tried that it took the link went back to the word so I pressed the post reply but nothing happened.. does it take sometime or what ?


No, it should be instant. Before posting, go into Advanced and then Preview just to make sure it's there. Then post, that's what I did.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> That was deliberate.
> 
> If i had a buy it now for £20, it wouldnt go above £20 in the bidding.


No, the Buy it Now disappears the moment people start bidding, and it turns into a standard auction.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

3 hours 20 minutes till the Pizza Giveaway.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> 3 hours 20 minutes till the Pizza Giveaway.


 make it an archie and I mite be interested mate lol


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> If you can get them for a fiver or under ITMW, count me in for one











Chaps - its between £25 and £50 per unit (i.e. per watch) you have to be registered and ask for the latest price.

The minimum order is 10 units (i.e. 10 watches) so total is £250 - £500 + shipping.

Watchgecko is selling them on ebay for £69 each.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Chaps - its between £25 and £50 per unit (i.e. per watch) you have to be registered and ask for the latest price.
> 
> The minimum order is 10 units (i.e. 10 watches) so total is £250 - £500 + shipping.
> 
> Watchgecko is selling them on ebay for £69 each.


 if I was not so lazy I would be tempted to have a go at this sort of thing


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I do like it my normal bad picture will check through all posts today and l still like it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> View attachment 1460115
> 
> 
> Chaps - its between £25 and £50 per unit (i.e. per watch) you have to be registered and ask for the latest price.
> ...


£25 is a good price but I wouldn't pay 50 for one! and certainly wouldn't pay £69 for a no name chinese watch! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I do like it my normal bad picture will check through all posts today and l still like it


 saw this and though of you I will pm you the link if you want it mate ..


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if I was not so lazy I would be tempted to have a go at this sort of thing


Totally agree. My wife would despair. She's so risk averse.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Totally agree. My wife would despair. She's so risk averse.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 well was thinking more the archies if you are buying them 2-3 pound each yeah you have to have 500 at the cost £1500 but if you sell them at a fix 25 quid .. and post cost once you have sold 60 the rest is cream  if you take the risk ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> saw this and though of you I will pm you the link if you want it mate ..


I am sure they are going for about a ton


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> £25 is a good price but I wouldn't pay 50 for one! and certainly wouldn't pay £69 for a no name chines watch! lol


£25 sounds about right Sharky, £69 on the other hand, well he's a cheeky git isn't he.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am sure they are going for about a ton


buy it now 69.99 with 3.99 for p&p .... but 30-50 less then other I have saw mate ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> buy it now 69.99 with 3.99 for p&p .... but 30-50 less then other I have saw mate ...


will need to smoke a lot less baccy to get it wife made up her miind to use my hard earned cash to get new livingroom furniture I give up


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

could have bought the watch for what it cost to get smeagal nutererd


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Is it just me who cant stop gazing at their wrist and admiring the "pizza" ? .....I swear I am turning into a magpie .....

"OOOO look shiny thing ! " sigh

LOL


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Is it just me who cant stop gazing at their wrist and admiring the "pizza" ? .....I swear I am turning into a magpie .....
> 
> "OOOO look shiny thing ! " sigh
> 
> LOL


I must admit I'm drawn to the shiny Jaragar on my wrist! it's amazing that all these cheap watches are getting more wrist action than the more expensive ones lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Is it just me who cant stop gazing at their wrist and admiring the "pizza" ? .....I swear I am turning into a magpie .....
> 
> "OOOO look shiny thing ! " sigh
> 
> LOL


It does draw your attention and only cost a tenner you even get a free mag with it what else could you ask for


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do you think I should update the review thread with the break down pics I took early of the pizza just the standard one's and not the modded ones ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Is it just me who cant stop gazing at their wrist and admiring the "pizza" ? .....I swear I am turning into a magpie .....
> 
> "OOOO look shiny thing ! " sigh
> 
> LOL


I'm sorely tempted to wear it but my OCD's need to keep all my EM watches in pristine condition for my collection is just too strong. That doesn't stop me getting all the watches out of their boxes and lording it over them, and ashamedly sniffing them ! The pizza IS gorgeous though isn't it ? I think if I'm honest I even like it more than the Archive ! And I never thought that would be possible.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you think I should update the review thread with the break down pics I took early of the pizza just the standard one's and not the modded ones ?


Yeah I think you should ITMW.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I think you should ITMW.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 cheer's mate have done now what do you think i hope chico does not mind ?


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Evening All, it gives me great pleasure to report I got my Pizza this morning on the way to work, just opened it up and I'm wearing it now, got to say I really like it, I agree with those who think it's the best looking one so far and I like the strap also.

What are your thoughts on number 6, I dont think it looks great in the picture on the back of the latest magazine.........


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> Evening All, it gives me great pleasure to report I got my Pizza this morning on the way to work, just opened it up and I'm wearing it now, got to say I really like it, I agree with those who think it's the best looking one so far and I like the strap also.
> 
> What are your thoughts on number 6, I dont think it looks great in the picture on the back of the latest magazine.........


 don't think there pics help the watches the subby and pizza pics was a bit of a turn off .it was only looking at them in realty you get a true taste of the watch


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's mate have done now what do you think i hope chico does not mind ?


Well done ITMW the pictures look great. I'm sure Chico will be chuffed mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> Evening All, it gives me great pleasure to report I got my Pizza this morning on the way to work, just opened it up and I'm wearing it now, got to say I really like it, I agree with those who think it's the best looking one so far and I like the strap also.
> 
> What are your thoughts on number 6, I dont think it looks great in the picture on the back of the latest magazine.........


Hiya BOAB glad you got your hands on a pizza lad it's a lovely watch, it's S.O.P. that you post a picture of you wearing it though ! 
I agree the pictures in the magazine don't do the actual watches justice. Until we see them in the flesh it's hard to tell how good or bad they are.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I've just upgraded my phone, the new one has a 13mp camera and my current phone has only 8mp, I'm starting to worry because the reason I upgraded is to improve my wrist shots lol

Jaysud lads I've got this bad 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't think there pics help the watches the subby and pizza pics was a bit of a turn off .it was only looking at them in realty you get a true taste of the watch


Completely agree. The pictures of the Subby didn't do it justice - but looks great in the flesh. I'm hoping issue 6 is as big an improvement over the pics we've seen of it.

Sorry to change subject, but I think there's 2 different chronographs used as pictures of the subscribers RAF watch. Which one do we get?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Completely agree. The pictures of the Subby didn't do it justice - but looks great in the flesh. I'm hoping issue 6 is as big an improvement over the pics we've seen of it.
> 
> Sorry to change subject, but I think there's 2 different chronographs used as pictures of the subscribers RAF watch. Which one do we get?
> 
> ...


I hadn't noticed. I just assumed the pics of the subscriber gifts would be the same. Now though, I wouldn't be surprised if everyone got a different watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Completely agree. The pictures of the Subby didn't do it justice - but looks great in the flesh. I'm hoping issue 6 is as big an improvement over the pics we've seen of it.
> 
> Sorry to change subject, but I think there's 2 different chronographs used as pictures of the subscribers RAF watch. Which one do we get?
> 
> ...


 I would have thought this one it's on their site page but with em who knows


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder how much that will cost non.subscribers, they told me it will be.available to ns

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Completely agree. The pictures of the Subby didn't do it justice - but looks great in the flesh. I'm hoping issue 6 is as big an improvement over the pics we've seen of it.
> 
> Sorry to change subject, but I think there's 2 different chronographs used as pictures of the subscribers RAF watch. Which one do we get?
> 
> ...


Yeah it's been pointed out by someone a couple of weeks ago Airfixer. The picture where it's a true Chrono has be subtly changed to the one where the sub dials are now day and date features. It's a bit naughty on EM's part to draw us in with pictures of Chrono sub dials and date windows like on the froggy and them change them without a so much as a kiss my ar**. When I receive the next subscription which should contain my froggy and free RAF and the DONT have date windows and chronographs I shall be emailing EM with a strongly worded letter which I shall post on this thread along with their reply.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi all, new to WUS, but have been lurking and reading this thread with interest for a few weeks now.

I initially bought the B-Uhr copy when I spotted it at a newsagent..... as a 'prop' for a display case (I build scale aircraft, almost exclusively WW2 period, and especially Luftwaffe), but liked it so much, I wore it until the blue 'Sub' came out.
That worked out well, because the B-Uhr now has a mildly 'used' look, and I REALLY like the 'Sub', which has been a permanent fixture on my wrist for almost a month now.
The Sub has withstood everyday use very well - it's been knocked against doorways, chairs, etc. several times, and the other day I dropped it on the garden path (concrete) - It's still fine, no scratches on the glass yet, and the drop didn't seem to harm it in the slightest.

Over the last few weeks I've found the US infantry, and Russkie Tank at newsagents here and there..... and I picked up the Italian this morning.
My wrists are quite thick, so unfortunately I can't wear the Italian yet - The B-Uhr was at the limit of the strap, and I have the Sub on a navy-blue NATO (Planning to get NATOs for all the ones that are too tight)



WEE BOAB said:


> What are your thoughts on number 6, I dont think  it looks great in the picture on the back of the latest magazine.........


To my untrained eye, it looks similar to the blue 'Sub', so I'm expecting to like it.
also looking forward to no.9 (WW2 Japanese Airman) for my display case.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I wonder how much that will cost non.subscribers, they told me it will be.available to ns
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


One things for sure Pep you can bet your bo****ks to a barn dance that it won't be worth anywhere near £25.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Hi all, new to WUS, but have been lurking and reading this thread with interest for a few weeks now.
> 
> I initially bought the B-Uhr copy when I spotted it at a newsagent..... as a 'prop' for a display case (I build scale aircraft, almost exclusively WW2 period, and especially Luftwaffe), but liked it so much, I wore it until the blue 'Sub' came out.
> That worked out well, because the B-Uhr now has a mildly 'used' look, and I REALLY like the 'Sub', which has been a permanent fixture on my wrist for almost a month now.
> ...


Hiya Karl, welcome to the thread mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Hi all, new to WUS, but have been lurking and reading this thread with interest for a few weeks now.
> 
> I initially bought the B-Uhr copy when I spotted it at a newsagent..... as a 'prop' for a display case (I build scale aircraft, almost exclusively WW2 period, and especially Luftwaffe), but liked it so much, I wore it until the blue 'Sub' came out.
> That worked out well, because the B-Uhr now has a mildly 'used' look, and I REALLY like the 'Sub', which has been a permanent fixture on my wrist for almost a month now.
> ...


Welcome ! Hope you have as much fun in this thread as I do ...they are a great group of guys ( and gals) .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I've just upgraded my phone, the new one has a 13mp camera and my current phone has only 8mp, I'm starting to worry because the reason I upgraded is to improve my wrist shots lol
> 
> Jaysud lads I've got this bad
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I've got a Nikon DSLR that takes absolutely amazing pictures but all my wrist shots are taken on my phone so I don't have to waste time downloading from the camera then reducing in size! all so I can get them posted on here or FB that much quicker lol you're not the only one that's got it bad lol ;-)


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

whoaaa !!! the pizza just keeps getting better .....been charging the lume on mine just to see what its like ..imagine my surprise just now when I did a "lume" check and the numbers were happily glowing away ......when I first checked it a while ago only the hour and minute hands glowed ....Im very pleasantly surprised by this watch .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've found the perfect watch for those of us with larger than normal wrists!


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome Karl, hope you are enjoying the thread, I don't manage to log on every day, can't believe how much time it takes to catch up with all the posts, I have to admit, it's now become an obsession, my Mrs is not too pleased about that.....

I didn't think d ever spend this amount of time on an internet forum but..............


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Hi all, new to WUS, but have been lurking and reading this thread with interest for a few weeks now.
> 
> I initially bought the B-Uhr copy when I spotted it at a newsagent..... as a 'prop' for a display case (I build scale aircraft, almost exclusively WW2 period, and especially Luftwaffe), but liked it so much, I wore it until the blue 'Sub' came out.
> That worked out well, because the B-Uhr now has a mildly 'used' look, and I REALLY like the 'Sub', which has been a permanent fixture on my wrist for almost a month now.
> ...


 welcome friend yes I think that some of the watch will look very similar but that is the nature of the beast a lot of dive watches for sample look very similar that said the slightly difference mite make it appealing to some who don't like the subby say wrong colour face maybe or bezel so I have my finger's cross with the goalie ... and lucky you drop my subby on a stone kitchen floor and took a chunk out of crystal


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Found the inspiration for No 8 of the collection......



not a bad likeness huh !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> Welcome Karl, hope you are enjoying the thread, I don't manage to log on every day, can't believe how much time it takes to catch up with all the posts, I have to admit, it's now become an obsession, my Mrs is not too pleased about that.....
> 
> I didn't think d ever spend this amount of time on an internet forum but..............


Thats how my wife feels she is a watch widow now


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Found the inspiration for No 8 of the collection......
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1294.photobucke...615/dalliance41/50sbrit_zpsef9a2ad1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> not a bad likeness huh !


I like that, have you got a link please Dal ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I like that, have you got a link please Dal ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


As requested ----

smiths military watch | hamilton military watch | hamilton military watches | timor military watch


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Pizza Giveaway*

There are TWO Pizzas to give away.

I have cleared my inbox so the first TWO people to pm me after NOW with their addresses will each receive a free Pizza. These will go out in Saturday's 2nd class post, so you'll receive them some time next week.









I'll post up shortly who the winners are.
chrono


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Hi all, new to WUS, but have been lurking and reading this thread with interest for a few weeks now.
> 
> I initially bought the B-Uhr copy when I spotted it at a newsagent..... as a 'prop' for a display case (I build scale aircraft, almost exclusively WW2 period, and especially Luftwaffe), but liked it so much, I wore it until the blue 'Sub' came out.
> That worked out well, because the B-Uhr now has a mildly 'used' look, and I REALLY like the 'Sub', which has been a permanent fixture on my wrist for almost a month now.
> ...


Would be great to see some pics of your display case?

Big welcome to you Karl 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> As requested ----
> 
> smiths military watch | hamilton military watch | hamilton military watches | timor military watch


Thanks a lot mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Found the inspiration for No 8 of the collection......
> 
> 
> 
> not a bad likeness huh !


wow that's pretty close, they even got the sub dial pointing the same way lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Found the inspiration for No 8 of the collection......
> 
> 
> 
> not a bad likeness huh !


 it one of twelve name's to check saw this

For the British army it wasn't until the end of WW2 that the War Department started to purchase large quantities of army wrist watches. These watches were termed WWW or Wristwatch Waterproof. All the manufacturers were given the same criteria or specification - 15 jewel movement, black luminous dials with subsidiary seconds dial, shatterproof Perspex glass and a degree of waterproofing. However there was a notable absence of actual shock proofing.

With deliveries starting in mid 1945, they were apparently completed by the end of 1945; past VE and VJ days.

Manufacturers included: Timor, Omega, Buren, Cyma, Eterna, IWC, Lemania, Vertex, Grana, Jaeger Le Coultre, Record and Longines

i'm plumping for a omega as my choice


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Great little website that Dal. Thanks again mate I'm gonna have a good look later when I'm on my break from work.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Pizza Giveaway

The first two to pm me after the advert at 20.05 were Blanchy and The Watchsmeller - congratulations guys.
Commiserations to those who pm'd before I put up the advert, or after the winners.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> *Pizza Giveaway*
> 
> There are TWO Pizzas to give away.
> 
> ...


lol I will give you my address later for the archie hehe ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Pizza Giveaway
> 
> The first two to pm me after the advert at 20.05 were Blanchy and The Watchsmeller - congratulations guys.
> Commiserations to those who pm'd before I put up the advert, or after the winners.


Whhhhoooooooooooo !! Thanks Chrono

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Pizza Giveaway
> 
> The first two to pm me after the advert at 20.05 were Blanchy and The Watchsmeller - congratulations guys.
> Commiserations to those who pm'd before I put up the advert, or after the winners.


LMAO ....doh !!! guess who forgot to write his address in his first PM to chrono...yep that will be me LMAO ....

Congrats to the winners


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> *Pizza Giveaway*
> 
> There are TWO Pizzas to give away.
> 
> ...


Wow that's very kind of you chrono, I'll decline as I'm in Eire but really appreciate the gesture. I hope shaggy gets one 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Wow that's very kind of you chrono, I'll decline as I'm in Eire but really appreciate the gesture. I hope shaggy gets one


Hey Pep, I'll probably do more of these giveaways from time to time. Don't worry about being in Eire, you're as welcome to try as anyone and I'm really not worried about the postage.
As I seem to have read somewhere... "That's what you do in a herd."

And we're definitely a herd!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Pizza Giveaway
> 
> The first two to pm me after the advert at 20.05 were Blanchy and The Watchsmeller - congratulations guys.
> Commiserations to those who pm'd before I put up the advert, or after the winners.


Thanks chrono


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

For one time only, then back to pep, hi my name is Mark  ??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Just looked on the bay and an original 1950's Timor British Army watch sold for over £200 back in Jan of this year .


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Just looked on the bay and an original 1950's Timor British Army watch sold for over £200 back in Jan of this year .


Thought they're be more than that to be honest they're a really nice looking watch.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was thinking more this one guys/girls


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was thinking more this one guys/girls


I know what you mean ......however the EM watch has the same shape hands as the Timor rather than the Omega if you look closely .

Edit--- actually I just found this ....



Oh I give up !! lol I will just say that they seem to have gotten it nearly spot on again .


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> For one time only, then back to pep, hi my name is Mark  ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Sorry mate. I never use people's real names on the public side of the forum unless they okay it. Don't think I'd seen your name outside a pm, so it's normal to err on the side of caution and use usernames on here.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah it's ok with first names, I'm one of millions of Mark's  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ah it's ok with first names, I'm one of millions of Mark's
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


snap! ;-)


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Time for an Elephant Joke methinks .....

Q: What does Tarzan say when he sees a herd of elephants in the distance?

A: "Look, a herd of elephants in the distance"
[HR][/HR]Q: What does Tarzan say when he sees a herd of elephants with sunglasses
A: Nothing. He doesn't recognize them.
[HR][/HR]Q: What does Tarzan say when he sees a herd of giraffes in the distance?
A: "Haha! You fooled me once with those disguises, but not this time!"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I go and have a bath at the wrong time


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

How do you make a duck into a soul singer?

Microwave it till it's Bill withers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

You can never have too many Elephant jokes ........

Q: Why did the elephant fall out of the tree?
A: Because it was dead.
[HR][/HR]Q: Why did the second elephant fall out of the tree?
A: It was glued to the first one.
[HR][/HR]Q: Why did the third elephant fall out of the tree?
A: It thought it was a game.
[HR][/HR]Q: And why did the tree fall down?
A: It thought it was an elephant.

Im here all week folks .....!! :-d


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I go and have a bath at the wrong time


 snap lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Checked the collection for glow in the dark and the only real let down is the sub considering what it meant to represent em should have done better


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Little sub here you might want to watch on ebay . maybe take a plunge lol
Diver Watch also availible in black and blue.

Oops wife just slapped me lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Soon gonna need one of these.
I mean that tool chest.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I was wondering how I would store my watches and I thought of this what do you guys/girls think lol ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just purchesed the the infantry pizza lookalike for 12.99 dont think my offer will last for the other pizza


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I was wondering how I would store my watches and I thought of this what do you guys/girls think lol ..


Is it for your watch tools ha ha


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

You cant beat a nice big tool chest, plenty of drawers for watches, I don't think the Mrs would like that in the corner though......I currently keep my collection in a bedroom drawer, the only issue I have is I cant see my watches. It would be great to have them in a decent display case, they are after all, things of beauty that should be seen.....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> saw this and though of you I will pm you the link if you want it mate ..


Checked it out sold as spares or repair as keeps stopping


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

ITMW....the Sekonda Chrono is back in the drawer, think I'll wear the Pizza for a few days, I think it looks ace, my favourite so far.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Soon gonna need one of these.
> I mean that tool chest.


Sounds like you need body armour against the missus.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> ITMW....the Sekonda Chrono is back in the drawer, think I'll wear the Pizza for a few days, I think it looks ace, my favourite so far.


 yeah it was better then I thought and since I have pop the second hand off I liking it more and more


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello everyone this is my first post here though I have been watching this thread from the start. Prior to this magazine I had little interest in watches and wore a Casio digital.The fact it was military watches caught my attention as like most men of a certain vintage anything military is of interest. Now I am kind of hooked and have 3 US Infantry on different Nato straps, the SBS and today I got the Italian Diver. I have also bought some cheap watches off ebay - a HMT Kohinoor and I am waiting on a Soki Sub mechanical bought out curiosity but don't expect much given the price. The Italian Diver I like a lot but I'm not sure if its too big for my very skinny wrists. When I work out how to put in photos maybe someone could give their opinion on how it looks. I haven't asked my wife as she thinks I've got too many watches already.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Checked it out sold as spares or repair as keeps stopping


 did not see that .lol what happen to the furniture hmmm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Almac said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here though I have been watching this thread from the start. Prior to this magazine I had little interest in watches and wore a Casio digital.The fact it was military watches caught my attention as like most men of a certain vintage anything military is of interest. Now I am kind of hooked and have 3 US Infantry on different Nato straps, the SBS and today I got the Italian Diver. I have also bought some cheap watches off ebay - a HMT Kohinoor and I am waiting on a Soki Sub mechanical bought out curiosity but don't expect much given the price. The Italian Diver I like a lot but I'm not sure if its too big for my very skinny wrists. When I work out how to put in photos maybe someone could give their opinion on how it looks. I haven't asked my wife as she thinks I've got too many watches already.


Welcome Almac its what we are in it for affordable watches not to break the bank


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did not see that .lol what happen to the furniture hmmm


She is using my credit union money that I was keeping a secret she found my statement


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here though I have been watching this thread from the start. Prior to this magazine I had little interest in watches and wore a Casio digital.The fact it was military watches caught my attention as like most men of a certain vintage anything military is of interest. Now I am kind of hooked and have 3 US Infantry on different Nato straps, the SBS and today I got the Italian Diver. I have also bought some cheap watches off ebay - a HMT Kohinoor and I am waiting on a Soki Sub mechanical bought out curiosity but don't expect much given the price. The Italian Diver I like a lot but I'm not sure if its too big for my very skinny wrists. When I work out how to put in photos maybe someone could give their opinion on how it looks. I haven't asked my wife as she thinks I've got too many watches already.


hiya mate from all accounts the soki is quite good for the money ... I use this site Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload to upload to and then I just cut and paste the link in to here I will put up some pic that mite help in a few minutes for you mate


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Almac said:


> When I work out how to put in photos maybe someone could give their opinion on how it looks.


Welcome Almac

Firstly, upload your picture to a hosting site. Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload is excellent. When you've uploaded it, copy the Direct Link box's content and then hit the icon in the Reply box in here.









Make sure you select "From URL" and paste in what you copied from the Direct Link box. And post! It's a simple as that. 
Just be careful of the size of the image. If, when you try to post, it says image too large, just re-upload to postimage and select a smaller size and repeat as before. Simples.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ok so when you click on the link I gave you... you will see this screen click on number one it will take you to your pics album you pick the photo you want and click on it .it will take you back to this pic click on number two and it will now it will go to the next pic i will put up ok


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Almac said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here though I have been watching this thread from the start. Prior to this magazine I had little interest in watches and wore a Casio digital.The fact it was military watches caught my attention as like most men of a certain vintage anything military is of interest. Now I am kind of hooked and have 3 US Infantry on different Nato straps, the SBS and today I got the Italian Diver. I have also bought some cheap watches off ebay - a HMT Kohinoor and I am waiting on a Soki Sub mechanical bought out curiosity but don't expect much given the price. The Italian Diver I like a lot but I'm not sure if its too big for my very skinny wrists. When I work out how to put in photos maybe someone could give their opinion on how it looks. I haven't asked my wife as she thinks I've got too many watches already.


Hiya Almac welcome to the asylum !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

copy the bit I have circle with cut and paste and I will put up the next pic ok of were to paste it ok


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so now you are on here ok this thread press the reply to thread you get this one ad click were I have circle


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cut and paste in to that box and press ok then click on post quick reply and should work mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome Almac. Soki sub is still my goto watch. Great value for the money


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey ITMW, great work. I think when I get rid of the watches tomorrow in my sig, I'll put up a webpage with instructions on how to post images and then maybe a few of us can post links into our sigs. That way it should be fairly easy for new members to find at least one sig with the help in it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> sounds good to me maybe set of small pic of each stage or something


Yes, that's what I had in mind. God knows how you found your original instructions, I haven't a clue which page I posted mine on, but good on you for finding yours.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Hey ITMW, great work. I think when I get rid of the watches tomorrow in my sig, I'll put up a webpage with instructions on how to post images and then maybe a few of us can post links into our sigs. That way it should be fairly easy for new members to find at least one sig with the help in it.


 sounds good to me maybe set of small pic of each stage or something  yeah a link to webpage is going to be easier to do you can then be a bit more full in explaining I will put it In mine


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi all thanks for your welcome and tips for adding pictures. I'm signing off for now but will try tomorrow. Cheers everyone


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, that's what I had in mind. God knows how you found your original instructions, I haven't a clue which page I posted mine on, but good on you for finding yours.


 lol I had keep the original links to post image when did it for smeagal so I pull up the pics and then just type in what to do and posted the pics again lot easier then trying to find the old lot lol


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum Almac..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

found my watch box but dam I could get a tag for how much they want lol ...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> found my watch box but dam I could get a tag for how much they want lol ...


I just this minute ordered another 12 slot box with red lining to go with the black one I have. 20 watches to go in so room for 4 more


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I just this minute ordered another 12 slot box with red lining to go with the black one I have. 20 watches to go in so room for 4 more


I'm still waiting for the free box with the subscription. I just hope they don't have stock problems with it like they have with the watches or we could be waiting years lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so when do people order the most stuff on line is it during the day or real late at night lol In the past I would watch info commercial late at night lol but i was never tempted to go and buy anything I think it was bid up t.v I think I watch it must because I fancied the woman who presented it lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

*Dalls handy guide on how to post pictures on this forum




**Create an account on photobucket ... link here---> Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing

Once you have done this you should see the following screen

*

Click on where it says UPLOAD ( circled in red )

Once you have done that you should see the following screen 


Click on where it says "choose photos or videos" ( circled in red )

You will then be presented with the following ( please note that it depends on where you store your pictures )



Select the image you want to upload from the list ( circled in red )

Then you should see a blue "loading" bar appear at the bottom of your screen , once your pic has loaded you will see the following ...



click on the image of your uploaded picture ( circled in red ) , and you will then see the following screen appear ....



move your mouse pointer over the box next to where it says IMG ( circled in red ) and you should see a hand appear ...click on the box and it should turn yellow and say copied .

Then all you do is go to the post you are writing on the forum and when you want to include the picture right click on you mouse and "paste" the link .

To check if the link has worked "preview " your post before clicking on submit reply .

Voila you can now post pix to your hearts content .

Dall


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Or just copy and paste like wot i does


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Or just copy and paste like wot i does


LOL , Can you tell that I am used to knocking up "How to guides" for the kids in my classes ??

Sorry the teacher in me came out !!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> *Dalls handy guide on how to post pictures on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good alterative I like post image you can just use it straight away no messing with signing up or anything just click on link upload and cut and paste no muss no fuss but it's good to have different one's for people to try and find out which work's for them we need someone to do that tapantalk or what every it's called lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I used to use Imageshack ..however recently they started asking for a subscription to upload pix ...so I quickly moved on to photobucket .

I do quite a lot of posting on forums in my spare time as I "bug test " for an online game on a regular basis ( hence if you ever look through my pic albums on photobucket you will see lots of screen grabs )


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I just use tapatalk to add photos now, if I have a photo to share I just post a reply from my phone instead of the computer ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Busy night in here! The Pizza and I have just got home from watching the new Captain America film. We enjoyed it but the lume didn't even last until half way through the film when I had my toilet break. The tickets were £10.80, ironically more expensive than my watch!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Busy night in here! The Pizza and I have just got home from watching the new Captain America film. We enjoyed it but the lume didn't even last until half way through the film when I had my toilet break. The tickets were £10.80, ironically more expensive than my watch!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


How was it mike, any good ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> How was it mike, any good ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I enjoyed it. Over the top, but that's what you expect. Good, wholesome brain out entertainment.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Easiest method for picture sharing.

1) Download Gyazo https://gyazo.com/

2) Click the Gyazo Icon, or press Control-Shift-C. You'll see a cross appear in place of the mouse icon.

3) Click and drag desired thing you want pictured

4) Copy it from the Gyazo window that gets opened.

5) Paste it in here. Sorted.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Easiest method for picture sharing.
> 
> 1) Download Gyazo https://gyazo.com/
> 
> ...


 any good for on-line vid-game play recording like for dead island or battlefield 2 ?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> any good for on-line vid-game play recording like for dead island or battlefield 2 ?


Stills only, I'd recommend stealing fraps tbh, for recording gameplay.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Have a good good Friday all 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Right I'm off to bed you guys it's been a long night.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> Easiest method for picture sharing.
> 1) Download Gyazo https://gyazo.com/


That seems to only be for screen captures. Not sure you can upload photos in your files.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

testing


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all I think I will stick to the pizza as choice of watch to day guys/girls how about you ? .....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Just about to head out to work with the Soki. Should get the pizza enroute


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

If anyone wants to post a line in their sig to a website showing how to post images here, for the noobs to find, you will need the attached BB code.
The webpage is http://www.mwc-images.weebly.com/


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Morning all I think I will stick to the pizza as choice of watch to day guys/girls how about you ? .....


Morning ....

What watch are you wearing today did I hear you ask ?
Today I will be wearing "pizza with olive" (singular) ....olive NATO that is !

( one of these kids is doing his own thing .....)


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I wish I could afford to buy 2 of every watch because I'm getting very jealous of people wearing theirs lol. I'm keeping mine for collection only :-(

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Just about to head out to work with the Soki. Should get the pizza enroute


How do you find the soki? I'm very interested in getting one of these, can't go wrong for 8.99!! 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

danmh said:


> I wish I could afford to buy 2 of every watch because I'm getting very jealous of people wearing theirs lol. Mine are for display only :-(
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Speaking of buying more than one .....

When I was in whsmiths yesterday looking for the pizza they had a large "display" filled with random old "partworks" ( not the current issues etc ) ....I was searching through it because it was where I got my fanty from when that was first released ( I think that was because it was on a HUGE backing card ) ...anyway I noticed that they had ,tucked all the way at the back, a Lufty and a Subby ..looking all forlorn and unloved .....I think I may go back and buy them and then sell them on the bay .( thing is I think I would be tempted to keep the subby lol )


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Speaking of buying more than one .....
> 
> When I was in whsmiths yesterday looking for the pizza they had a large "display" filled with random old "partworks" ( not the current issues etc ) ....I was searching through it because it was where I got my fanty from when that was first released ( I think that was because it was on a HUGE backing card ) ...anyway I noticed that they had ,tucked all the way at the back, a Lufty and a Subby ..looking all forlorn and unloved .....I think I may go back and buy them and then sell them on the bay .( thing is I think I would be tempted to keep the subby lol )


Do they sell them at a slightly reduced price or is it just where all the older copies live? You never know in 6 months time the market could be flooded with these watches at nice cheap prices.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Morning all I think I will stick to the pizza as choice of watch to day guys/girls how about you ? .....


Still wearing my vostok komandirskie navy aviator or 'Mig' as I'm calling it.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well as some of you have an interest in the military I thought I would share something that I hope to inherit one day from my Father .........he inherited it from His Father before him and so on .....






​
I dont know any details of the family member who received it as my family history is a lil messed up ( my Father was adopted by his Father), anyway what you see above is a "Princess Mary Christmas Gift tin " ,from WW 1 the one my Father has still has the original piece of paper stating what it is inside it and the "bullet pencil" .It is currently used to hold my Grandfathers WW 2 medals and ribbons as he fought in Burma .

( the pic above is not the tin in question however it is a pic of an example of what I am talking about taken from the following site which explains the history of it ...London 1/25th Regt - Princess Mary tin )

I hope this interests some of you .

Dall


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

danmh said:


> Do they sell them at a slightly reduced price or is it just where all the older copies live? You never know in 6 months time the market could be flooded with these watches at nice cheap prices.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I think its a dumping ground for all the older "partworks " that are a few issues old ....as it also had lots of Marvel , Star trek etc collectables all crammed in .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Do they sell them at a slightly reduced price or is it just where all the older copies live? You never know in 6 months time the market could be flooded with these watches at nice cheap prices.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 no when I went in to the shop for my pizza i ask about the putin because last time when I went in their there was about 6 subbys left but this time there were only 4 pizza and i could not see any putins.. they have 2 that was going in a box with others mags they were just about to send back .. so that's why the subscribes have sudden got there stock maybe they have used the surplus from the shops to fill back orders ?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Cant fault the Soki, well I can the bezel pip aint exactly in the centre (might just be on mine) but give it 10 turns before I out it down at night and its ready to go next morning. if it runs out cos i forgot just shake to go (usually give it 5 turns the just in case). its non hacking so the second hand continues to move even when the crown is out meaning you cant synchronize with your favorite time source. the second hand sweeps smoothly (not tick tock but ticktickticktick) with more beats to the second. all in all a very pleasant piece at a peasant price.
(ehh the message you have entered is to short please lengthen to at least 1 character)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

(Cant fault the Soki, well I can the bezel pip aint exactly in the centre)

that could be down to the face being out of alignment that would affect the time keeping to if it was making the crown catch .. on the subby I had striped down for the review thread on the first pic it's out of alignment but when I have put it back together I have automatically set it level to start with....

on another note I read a thread awhile back about soki watches and how long they last and what you can put them thro so I dug back and found it for you here Help me DESTROY my brand new mechanical watch!!! so yeah ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> If anyone wants to post a line in their sig to a website showing how to post images here, for the noobs to find, you will need the attached BB code.
> The webpage is http://www.mwc-images.weebly.com/


on postimage where the resize option is maybe there should be a hint as to which size is best for this forum as it only allows small kb files


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> on postimage where the resize option is maybe there should be a hint as to which size is best for this forum as it only allows small kb files


 to be honest the post image does not have a problem with any size pics - but some time when you cut and paste it to here wus has a size limit and mite say file to large my strip down pics for the watches are around 425 kb and here seems happy with that so yeah hit ad miss I would only resize if wus tells me it to large


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

ITMY if you look at the picture I posted, its simply been glued on to the rotating bezel off centre. its no problem to timekeeping or face alignment


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> ITMY if you look at the picture I posted, its simply been glued on to the rotating bezel off centre. its no problem to timekeeping or face alignment


 oh you mean the spot Is not in the centre on the triangle ?  bit sloppy work there then ant it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest the post image does not have a problem with any size pics - but some time when you cut and paste it to here wus has a size limit and mite say file to large my strip down pics for the watches are around 425 kb and here seems happy with that so yeah hit ad miss I would only resize if wus tells me it to large


sorry, that's what I meant, which size option on postimage is the size needed for WUS to accept the image?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> sorry, that's what I meant, which size option on postimage is the size needed for WUS to accept the image?


 not sure I think it varies to what format i'm sure some of my jpeg have been over 500 kb but my image capture it just doesn't seem to like them I think they are png ? and have to messy around with them nearly every time ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not sure I think it varies to what format i'm sure some of my jpeg have been over 500 kb but my image capture it just doesn't seem to like them I think they are png ? and have to messy around with them nearly every time ...


I had to mess a lot b4 I started using tapatalk. I could take 2 pictures, reduce them both in paint at the same scale and one would be twice the kb as the other lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

http://s26.postimg.org/phw02tsq1/037.jpg

Morning all if this has worked there should be a picture of the pizza on my skinny wrist. Is it too big or maybe I'm not used to bigger watches?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Morning all if this has worked there should be a picture of the pizza on my skinny wrist. Is it too big or maybe I'm not used to bigger watches?


 good good if you put it in the image box you don't have to put it In the comment as well but if It's working for you that don't real matter does it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Morning all if this has worked there should be a picture of the pizza on my skinny wrist. Is it too big or maybe I'm not used to bigger watches?


 or does it lol ask chrono555 about that because I was doing that to start with but can't remember why


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Morning all I think I will stick to the pizza as choice of watch to day guys/girls how about you ? .....


Gardening today so it's the tough G10 for me. Pizza later maybe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Gardening today so it's the tough G10 for me. Pizza later maybe


 ham and pineapple maybe ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> http://s26.postimg.org/phw02tsq1/037.jpg
> 
> Morning all if this has worked there should be a picture of the pizza on my skinny wrist. Is it too big or maybe I'm not used to bigger watches?


Looks fine Almac, I think the general rule of thumb with this is, if the height or the watch, ie the vetical distance from bottom lug to top is within your wrist width its fine?

Also the pizza/panreai is meant to be worn big, I'm skinny wristed and dont follow the conventions, theres no 'rules' if you like it go with it?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Gardening today so it's the tough G10 for me. Pizza later maybe


Was just getting my socks on bent down and done my back in so l might not get the garden done took some of my strong painkillers and hope it works put on my old trusty Seiko and hope to get the garden done later. What a lovely day up here

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Who knew? Theres a formula for everything these. Must be something to do with health and safety
> 
> 
> 
> ...


found this on amazon
I went all digital with my vernier calipers, and you know what? It was vernier right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Was just getting my socks on bent down and done my back in so l might not get the garden done took some of my strong painkillers and hope it works put on my old trusty Seiko and hope to get the garden done later. What a lovely day up here
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 hope so mate .. I did that a drop a fiver so bent over quickly to pick it up and locked my back up hehe


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

last time I dropped a fiver, i was so fast it hit me on the back of the head


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Almac said:


> Morning all if this has worked there should be a picture of the pizza on my skinny wrist. Is it too big or maybe I'm not used to bigger watches?


No need to worry, it looks absolutely fine on your wrist. It doesn't look huge on you, so just get used to wearing it and enjoy.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Cant fault the Soki, well I can the bezel pip aint exactly in the centre (might just be on mine) but give it 10 turns before I out it down at night and its ready to go next morning. if it runs out cos i forgot just shake to go (usually give it 5 turns the just in case). its non hacking so the second hand continues to move even when the crown is out meaning you cant synchronize with your favorite time source. the second hand sweeps smoothly (not tick tock but ticktickticktick) with more beats to the second. all in all a very pleasant piece at a peasant price.
> (ehh the message you have entered is to short please lengthen to at least 1 character)


It looks a very impressive watch I must say, I've put one on my birthday wish list. Is it automatic aswell as manual wind?

Just a shame they have to come from china, can't be doing with these long waits for stuff to come through lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes its automatic and winding


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

try some Ibuprofen Gel ​ muscle cream i swear by it there is a poundland one that ant to bad I use as well . I smashed my knee's up did one on a quad bike the other playing rugby and i use that all the time mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> try some Ibuprofen Gel ​ muscle cream i swear by it there is a poundland one that ant to bad I use as well . I smashed my knee's up did one on a quad bike the other playing rugby and i use that all the time mate


I have dehydracodine on precsiption for my artheritus excuse the spelling it is working already


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have dehydracodine on precsiption for my artheritus excuse the spelling it is working already


 good good that's like the top end mine reduces the pain but that numb the whole area doen't ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> good good that's like the top end mine reduces the pain but that numb the whole area doen't ?


I will start the garden at1400hours so set your watches going over the top hopefully no casualties


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will start the garden at1400hours so set your watches going over the top hopefully no casualties


as it's 1445 hours that's a good sign ... who else forgot it was good friday lol I did


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

If any of you guys think of it, theres a documentary on ch 4 at 9 tonight, it's about a Chinese couple who missed a flight that ended up crashing, it's called, two wongs don't make a flight 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> If any of you guys think of it, theres a documentary on ch 4 at 9 tonight, it's about a Chinese couple who missed a flight that ended up crashing, it's called, two wongs don't make a flight
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


:groan:


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

If anyone's free at 9pm tonight, there's a wicked program on BBC2 about the Honey Badger. The meanest, nastiest "I don't give a ****" creature on the planet. Believe me, put one of those in a room and the room's getting emptied _fast_....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll be watching that! It got a mention on QI in the past

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I'll be watching that! It got a mention on QI in the past


Yeh, if you've got something he likes, it's no longer yours. It's his.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, if you've got something he likes, it's no longer yours. It's his.
> 
> View attachment 1461230


 what cool dude or what lol he's even got an elvis hair cut lol ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am now finished the garden came through in one piece it now seems like a good friday to me as the garden looks good until the wife inspects it


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi all!
Due to a thoroughly horrific week at work I've kinda lost track of what's happening!

Someone sum up the last 276 posts please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hi all!
> Due to a thoroughly horrific week at work I've kinda lost track of what's happening!
> 
> Someone sum up the last 276 posts please
> ...


Most views on the pizza were really good not much on biscuits and read the posts by biffa


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hi all!
> Due to a thoroughly horrific week at work I've kinda lost track of what's happening!
> 
> Someone sum up the last 276 posts please
> ...


 pizza great .. lots of great new guys/girls we have decide second hand off on pizza thanks to t.o.w and we would not want to be in a room with a peed off honey badger and biscuits on everyone


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Found an interesting reference guide to the history of the "pizza" that some of you may like to have a read of .....

Panerai Vintage Models

Pity the EM mag was not as detailed ..

Personally I think the "pizza" is going to be a VERY hard act to follow now and EM are going to have to pull out all the stops to release a watch that even matches how good the "pizza" is ...like I said before I knew it was going to be good ...but not THIS good .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

look what I found when I was out and about today


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> Pity the EM mag was not as detailed ..


Glad I'm not the only one who felt this week's EM magazine was a bit thin.
But I think EM will up their gain and equal the Pizza, as the Oz diver was a right curveball from what we thought it was going to look like. Very nice indeed.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I've not got my pizza yet, tomorrow  . I imagine EM will soon have to tantalize with a distant beauty, maybe pics of the next 5, with a beauty at maybe issue 10, that's my hope, worked for the 1st 5?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> look what I found when I was out and about today


its so small l cant read it


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

A fair day in the garden, 7 bags for the tip. All done wearing the pizza too, came through without a scratch, unlike my arms, ouch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> its so small l cant read it


 lol i will try again I forgot to change the setting on post image when I changed my sign pic ooops


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> its so small l cant read it


It's a pizza


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol i will try again I forgot to change the setting on post image when I changed my sign pic ooops


Are you keeping the second hand on this one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Are you keeping the second hand on this one


lol I got one for that and one for collection I was thinking of doing some modding on it any ideas what ?  .. it was sitting all lonesome on the shelf and I felt sorry for it lol...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Having just re-read that panerai ref link I posted before ...something just jumped out to me ..maybe its me being hopeful BUT this is what Panerai made for the Egyptian Navy in 1956......



and look at what issue 18 is listed as ....



keeps fingers crossed !!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Having just re-read that panerai ref link I posted before ...something just jumped out to me ..maybe its me being hopeful BUT this is what Panerai made for the Egyptian Navy in 1956......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dam


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> dam


yeh thats EXACTLY what I thought ...here's hoping !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> Having just re-read that panerai ref link I posted before ...something just jumped out to me ..maybe its me being hopeful BUT this is what Panerai made for the Egyptian Navy in 1956......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you mention it, that does make sense. The Panerai Egiziano (Egyptian) is the largest watch they do, at 60mm across. Sly Stallone wears one. If EM are basing anything on the Egi, then us skinny lizzies aren't going to carrry that one off.

Stalone with his Egi.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I spent about 6 hours working on my car today and then I took the dog to the beach shattered now. 

Forget biscuits what easter eggs is everyone getting?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> yeh thats EXACTLY what I thought ...here's hoping !


well think I can put up with some second rate watches for that sexy ass lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Now you mention it, that does make sense. The Panerai Egiziano (Egyptian) is the largest watch they do, at 60mm across. Sly Stallone wears one. If EM are basing anything on the Egi, then us skinny lizzies aren't going to carrry that one off.
> 
> Stalone with his Egi.
> View attachment 1461581


It makes even more sense when you think that they have already released a "panerai" style watch ( the pizza ) and so the factory that makes the EM watches would not have to do too much to the dial to make it look like the "Egyptian" ....lol oh noes ....I am gonna have to start counting sleeps again !!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> dam


Thats almost a year down the line


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> It makes even more sense when you think that they have already released a "panerai" style watch ( the pizza ) and so the factory that makes the EM watches would not have to do too much to the dial to make it look like the "Egyptian" ....lol oh noes ....I am gonna have to start counting sleeps again !!!


Yeh, I knew the Egi was the Italian for Egyptian, but didn't put two and two together and come up with the Egyptian navy watch. Well done for that.
It is, though, making me wonder what could be the German Navy Commander (13) because technically when Germany and Italy were allies, that could well have been a Panerai of some sort.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Thats almost a year down the line


Nah, 12 watches to go, that's 6 months. It'll pass quicker than prison time in a women's prison would!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how about one of these for the german


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, I knew the Egi was the Italian for Egyptian, but didn't put two and two together and come up with the Egyptian navy watch. Well done for that.
> It is, though, making me wonder what could be the German Navy Commander (13) because technically when Germany and Italy were allies, that could well have been a Panerai of some sort.


Taken from the pan ref site .....

"Panerai produced watches with the reference "3646" in various versions from 1938 until the 1950's. These watches have also been used by German "Kampfschwimmer" units with "no-name" dials - no lettering on the dials. It is not documented exactly how many of these watches were delivered to the German "Kriegsmarine" (Navy). The "3646" initially had a Rolex dial, also called the "California Dial", half with arabic and half with roman indices. Panerai later replaced these dials and began using the self-illuminating dials with Radiomir/later Luminor material. Panerai also changed the bezels to a deeper version because the "Sandwich" dials from Panerai were deeper than the "California" dials from Rolex.".

So some sort of Pan California Dial homage maybe ???

This just keeps getting even more interesting !!! lol
"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about one of these for the german


remember this is em not watches of switzerland I wish


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I will be very surprised if somewhere down the line there isn't another Panerai homage - of the Marine Militare. If they are going to use another movement that's capable of working a sub-dial, then it should be within the realms of possibility.
Just can't see them doing homages of the Luminor (Pizza), Egiziano (Egyptian) and leaving out the MM.
I think think EM's watches will get better and better over the months. From little acorns (Fanty) and all that...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

How Many watch's

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How Many watch's
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


How many watches do you guys think em have designed, they surely won't have 80 done?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How many watches do you guys think em have designed, they surely won't have 80 done?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


If that many I will have to get itmws watch case


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How many watches do you guys think em have designed, they surely won't have 80 done?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I am under the impression that EM will have ALL the 80 watches "designed" BUT as to if they have had them all constructed thats another thing ..no business in their right mind would have all 80 constructed ahead of schedule as they dont know if the popularity is going to continue .


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I've been following this thread since day one and finally decided to join in the fun! 
I've got all the watches apart from the subby, I really only like watches with numbers on the face.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I reckon 21 as that's there list so far .... hiya curlykid so guessing you are going to cherry pick them cool and welcome mate so mite surprise you yet the pizza has for me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been following this thread since day one and finally decided to join in the fun!
> I've got all the watches apart from the subby, I really only like watches with numbers on the face.


Welcome aboard and please join in


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome Curlykid. Have a pew


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Welcome aboard and please join in


 did you say you had got a watch for 11.99 mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been following this thread since day one and finally decided to join in the fun!
> I've got all the watches apart from the subby, I really only like watches with numbers on the face.


Welcome curly kid!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Just got back from a nice family BBQ, the amount I've eaten I might have to wear my watch on a different hole tomorrow 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you say you had got a watch for 11.99 mate


Yes infantry pizza should get it next week


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes infantry pizza should get it next week


 got the link mate I would not mind checking it out


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome!
I look forward to joining in.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes infantry pizza should get it next week


First one still waiting for second one 12.99 third one coming from China 6.60


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> I look forward to joining in.


our pleasure mate so any ideas on modding the pizza then I was going to put a gold face in but he crown was not long enough ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Couldn't resist temptation so I'm carefully wearing the Archive to work tonight. Oh and hiya curlykid welcome to the thread lad.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 1461825
> 
> First one still waiting for second one 12.99 third one coming from China 6.60


 yeah i have seen this before you will have to let us know all about it when you get mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got the link mate I would not mind checking it out


go into ebay type infantry watches browse down and they are buy now 12.99


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah i have seen this before you will have to let us know all about it when you get mate


wilco roger and out


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I never realize but I sort of had a pizza type watch already what do you think ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not far off

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not far off
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 they seem to have the same case it's just the faces are different lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes infantry pizza should get it next week


I quite like some of the infantry watches!

this took my fancy, I like dials!! ;-)


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Continuing on the topic of what the EM issue 13 "German Naval Commander" watch could possibly look like .....

you sat down guys ???

I found this ....


Which is pan's modern retelling of the 3646 that was produced from 1938 to 1950 .....which as I said in a previous post was the watch that was issued to the German Navy....

Anyone else thinking ..."Yes please EM ! " give us your version of that !!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Looking back at comments earlier that must be the one with Rolex movement 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Good morning all up early today compared to yesterday taking wife out will try and keep up with her in her scooter going up the Barras to see if there are any bargains to be had 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I quite like some of the infantry watches!
> 
> this took my fancy, I like dials!! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1461969


well if the sub-dials work you got a date/ day/month and 24-hour sub-dial and I'm loving the strap so how much under £25 would be a bargain


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't really get moving yet as smf

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't really get moving yet as smeagal is sitting on my lap having a snooze 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning chaps. Feels like a Putin kind of day today. WRUW?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

Another day and it's the Pizza again, I'm really liking that watch.........


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

It's Record store day today. 20-40% off vinyl. Hmv are opening a new shop too. People are standing outside since 3 o'clock yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Going to try my pizza today, didn't get chance to wear it yesterday after I bought it!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Can't really get moving yet as smf
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 yeah over sleep this morning and I'm finding it hard to get going to lol ... think I will leave the pizza on today .. it is quite comfortable to wear I found it fine to sleep in. the lume was great I could see the numbers and fingers when I was tossing and turning at ten to three this morning lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am Putin on my pizza

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Going to try my pizza today, didn't get chance to wear it yesterday after I bought it!


 are. you going to wear as is or would you be tempted to pop the second finger off for the look of the original a bit more either way works it just down to the taste you want


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

'Putun' & 'Mig'









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Catching up last nights talk on here & like the look of the Egyptian Pan - let's hope that's the one EM have planned

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm afraid I don't quite get the pizza as much as the rest of you guys!

I prefer Subby (although I have grown quite fond of the one I chucked abuse at)

And I like the Putin

Now my other problem is, I've bought a couple of nice watches and been given a very nice watch that are so stunning to look at, I've been put off the MWC watches a tad.

I'm still collecting, but I just don't feel like wearing any of them just now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I'm afraid I don't quite get the pizza as much as the rest of you guys!
> 
> I prefer Subby (although I have grown quite fond of the one I chucked abuse at)
> 
> ...


 lol kev you don't have to apologise for going off them a bit lol .. I though it would be a quick faze I would grow out of liking these watches and I'm still liking them so yeah I hope you still leave comments any way mate I would miss them if you did not mate ..


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I'm afraid I don't quite get the pizza as much as the rest of you guys!
> 
> I prefer Subby (although I have grown quite fond of the one I chucked abuse at)
> 
> ...


I feel the same, the MWC watches will look great as a collection, even if on closer inspection it is clear they aren't the greatest quality wise. I was going to buy better versions of all those I like but since getting a really good deal on a seiko recently it has hardly been off my wrist!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well if the sub-dials work you got a date/ day/month and 24-hour sub-dial and I'm loving the strap so how much under £25 would be a bargain


well it says day/date/month in the title so I'm guessing they do and it's a snip at £20.99! I may just have to treat myself, after all it's not very often that I buy watches! lol ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Nearly7000 views it cant all be bad we all know we have better quality watches without emwc we would not have kept the thread going on so long

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Nearly7000 views it cant all be bad we all know we have better quality watches without emwc we would not have kept the thread going on so long
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Nearly 7000 comments its over 250,000 views 

No watch for me today in work dont want to break another one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

That means you will only have 79 left

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

At work today so need my tide times


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going out now heres hoping l come back with something nice.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> lol kev you don't have to apologise for going off them a bit lol .. I though it would be a quick faze I would grow out of liking these watches and I'm still liking them so yeah I hope you still leave comments any way mate I would miss them if you did not mate ..


Hey, im not going anywhere, the banter here is brilliant.

I find it amusing when new guys come in and can't quite get what we're on about (Biffa?) 
Most click and join in but that initial moment of WTF is hilarious.

Now, who watched the badger program then?

Good, but I remember watching a documentary years ago which really showed how hard these wee critters really are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hey, im not going anywhere, the banter here is brilliant.
> 
> I find it amusing when new guys come in and can't quite get what we're on about (Biffa?)
> Most click and join in but that initial moment of WTF is hilarious.
> ...


I watched, amazing animals, that tamed fella wasn't going to be caged lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> I watched, amazing animals, that tamed fella wasn't going to be caged lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Oh man, that thing squared off to a Lion just to fight it! No other reason!
Amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oh man, that thing squared off to a Lion just to fight it! No other reason!
> Amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And latched onto a rhino and had it squealing in pain lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> are. you going to wear as is or would you be tempted to pop the second finger off for the look of the original a bit more either way works it just down to the taste you want


I will wait and see how I feel!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Now, who watched the badger program then?


I watched. I thought those things were really cute, right up until the moment its stink could make your eyes water at up to 40 metres. House pet? No thanks.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hey, im not going anywhere, the banter here is brilliant.
> 
> I find it amusing when new guys come in and can't quite get what we're on about (Biffa?)
> Most click and join in but that initial moment of WTF is hilarious.
> ...


lol I watch some documentary way back when and these were featured as one on the most dangerous animals alive and I would well believe it  and cool as well lol he my sig pic now lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I watched. I thought those things were really cute, right up until the moment its stink could make your eyes water at up to 40 metres. House pet? No thanks.


 I thou that was skunks


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I thou that was skunks


No, it was these geezers too. In the program they were in the bins and a hyena crept up and they dropped a stinky. Poor old cameraman (from about 4 yards) was in agony.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> Morning chaps. Feels like a Putin kind of day today. WRUW?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Still going with the Beast today.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Damn Archives. They've given me the Panerai bug and now I want a Getat....


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Today I have been mostly......

Looking at Harley Davidsons....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Today I have been mostly......
> 
> Looking at Harley Davidsons....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just looking, or looking with a view to buying one?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Just looking, or looking with a view to buying one?


Thinking about buying a 1200 sportster, an older one, was at the dealership organising a test ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Thinking about buying a 1200 sportster, an older one, was at the dealership organising a test ride.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was advised not to buy a Harley without also buying a trailer. So you could be sure of getting it home from where it breaks down..... :s


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, here's the way I see it....
If I buy a bike that's ran well for 10 years or more why would it suddenly break down?

Also I'm a pretty handy mechanic so nothing's a problem mechanically

And finally...so what? It's a toy, for my pleasure if it breaks down then I find myself in a new place....

Edit to add....
I've been riding Japanese rockets for the last 20 years.

I just want to slow down now and enjoy without the need to race everything and all things.
Harley's are ringing my bells just now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well EM's facebook page did it again. They put up my picture of an Archive/Pizza comparison stating that I have an original italian diver! woops lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, record store day was a bust. The usual crap everywhere. Most places either took half of the stock off of the shelves and said they were sold out or bumped up the prices before offering a percentage off. One shop got completely the wrong idea, increased the vinyl and put the chart DVDs on "offer" which was more than what you could pick them up for in HMV at 2 for €20. Much the same everywhere.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well EM's facebook page did it again. They put up my picture of an Archive/Pizza comparison stating that I have an original italian diver! woops lol


Hahaha!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well EM's facebook page did it again. They put up my picture of an Archive/Pizza comparison stating that I have an original italian diver! woops lol


Gotta love em. They're entertaining, if nothing else....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

now this is an original pizza!!









Pizza Cake invention signals a new dawn for mankind | Metro News


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> now this is an original pizza!!
> 
> View attachment 1462631
> 
> ...


Hmm . . .

I may have to attempt making one of those. . .


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> now this is an original pizza!!
> 
> View attachment 1462631
> 
> ...


Can I have one of those - but stuffed crust?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

can some one put up the face book page for em I want to marvel in their dumb-ass approach to marketing hehe ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can some one put up the face book page for em I want to marvel in their dumb-ass approach to marketing hehe ...


Try this

https://m.facebook.com/EaglemossMilitary

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can some one put up the face book page for em I want to marvel in their dumb-ass approach to marketing hehe ...


Here you go buddy ....


------------------------------------

On a different note other than EM 's stupidity ....I decided to have a lil bit of fun and put the lufty strap on the pizza .......not sure about it myself ....


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Thing is - they don't really need to market them. So far, the collection has been so good it's a victim of its own success.

I'm really looking forward to the next issues.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Here you go buddy ....
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> ...


I prefer the tan strap on the pizza. I didn't like the Lufty strap at first - but it's grown on me (not literally), however I think the pizza suits a lighter strap

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I prefer the tan strap on the pizza. I didn't like the Lufty strap at first - but it's grown on me (not literally), however I think the pizza suits a lighter strap
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


cheer's guy  agreed with you there I think the pizza suits it strap and for that matter I have put the lufty back on the original strap to


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I prefer the tan strap on the pizza. I didn't like the Lufty strap at first - but it's grown on me (not literally), however I think the pizza suits a lighter strap
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Yeh I agree that it looks better on the original strap ....I was in two minds but I was in the mood for some strap changing ...I was hoping that the Bond ZULU I ordered was going to arrive today as MonkeySwag said that they posted it First Class on Thursday , however with it being Easter I know I was getting my hopes up ...will have to be patient I guess . LOL


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well EM's facebook page did it again. They put up my picture of an Archive/Pizza comparison stating that I have an original italian diver! woops lol


I saw that, didn't realise it was your, Sharky!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm later than most getting the pizza but wow I do like these two, a few side by side shots seemed in order 














































Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Yeh I agree that it looks better on the original strap ....I was in two minds but I was in the mood for some strap changing ...I was hoping that the Bond ZULU I ordered was going to arrive today as MonkeySwag said that they posted it First Class on Thursday , however with it being Easter I know I was getting my hopes up ...will have to be patient I guess . LOL


I bought some batteries off ebay that went in Mondays first post and arrived TODAY at about 3.30pm lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I bought some batteries off ebay that went in Mondays first post and arrived TODAY at about 3.30pm lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 was they the right one's in the end mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> was they the right one's in the end mate


Thankfully for 2 out of the 3 watches, yes. The third watch was given to me by my brother in law asking me to put a new battery in it for him but he had already attempted it himself and threw the battery away, so what battery does it take? IVE NO IDEA!! Looks like either AG6 or AG7

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thankfully for 2 out of the 3 watches, yes. The third watch was given to me by my brother in law asking me to put a new battery in it for him but he had already attempted it himself and threw the battery away, so what battery does it take? IVE NO IDEA!! Looks like either AG6 or AG7
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 can you take a pic of the movement .. at a guess i would say an ag 10 it was also know as an 389 I buy them in packs so you have a choice but it does mean you get lots of large one's left over 

what watch is it that mite help working it out


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

To think that one day, not so long ago this was probably the coolest watch available 






£65 on the bay if anyone wants to go get it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> To think that one day, not so long ago this was probably the coolest watch available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember having the helicopter one and any one remember the transformers watch


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Here is all I got today a new battery for my chrono


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I remember having the helicopter one and any one remember the transformers watch


OMG !!! I had that transformers watch when I was about 9 I'd forgotten all about it ! 
Thanks for the blast from the past ITMW 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

29 more posts smeagal 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> 29 more posts smeagal
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


And counting


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> OMG !!! I had that transformers watch when I was about 9 I'd forgotten all about it !
> Thanks for the blast from the past ITMW
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah I wish i had keep that an the helio one as well


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> OMG !!! I had that transformers watch when I was about 9 I'd forgotten all about it !
> Thanks for the blast from the past ITMW
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Here ye go WS lol

Vintage 2 Robot Wrist Watch Pre Transformers Quartz 70s 80&apos;s Detatchable B Red | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Here ye go WS lol
> 
> Vintage 2 Robot Wrist Watch Pre Transformers Quartz 70s 80&apos;s Detatchable B Red | eBay


 lol just saw this lol better pic


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Here ye go WS lol
> 
> Vintage 2 Robot Wrist Watch Pre Transformers Quartz 70s 80&apos;s Detatchable B Red | eBay


***** I'm well tempted. The wife would literally kill me if I spent $60 on a couple of £1.99 watches, but I'm gonna look out for one hopefully from a British seller. God I loved that watch, good times 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ***** I'm well tempted. The wife would literally kill me if I spent $60 on a couple of £1.99 watches, but I'm gonna look out for one hopefully from a British seller. God I loved that watch, good times
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol they wont ship to the uk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol just saw this lol better pic











Yikes, it could have looked MUCH worse.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

found this one Vintage Black Quartz ROBO...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol just saw this lol better pic


what year did they come out iv'e never seen them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> what year did they come out iv'e never seen them


 I would say mid 80's but on the bay it says 70's/80's


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would say mid 80's but on the bay it says 70's/80's


I remember buying transformer spacecraft in Hong Kong in 1980 for the kids


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> what year did they come out iv'e never seen them


I had one in 1983/84

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Funnily enough I have relatives over for the weekend ...My Brother , Sister in law and their 2 kids , little girl aged 12 and little boy aged 6 .....

I was showing my nephew the military watch collection and he was not too impressed ....however I remembered recently when I was rooting around in the attic that I found something that he may like in a box ...so I went and found it and then lost it again ( as he has now claimed it as his own).......



I spent some of this morning going to my local pound shop and getting some batteries for it and now it works just as new ....You flip open Vaders face and press a button and get the "Imperial March" playing from the watch along with vaders breathing ...

Needless to say I have one VERY happy nephew on my hands !! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I remember buying transformer spacecraft in Hong Kong in 1980 for the kids


 i would be 10 in 1985 so I would say 1985 they came out .. but maybe wrong ..


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> i would be 10 in 1985 so I would say 1985 they came out .. but maybe wrong ..


they were blue red and white cast iron robots that looked like the shuttle when transformed


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

that got me thinking so I was looking thro some old watches and I found my colours of Benetton watch and when I took a closer look I was very happily surprise that it was a bulova so yay


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, all the _United Colours of Benetton_ watches were by Bulova.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Funnily enough I have relatives over for the weekend ...My Brother , Sister in law and their 2 kids , little girl aged 12 and little boy aged 6 .....
> 
> I was showing my nephew the military watch collection and he was not too impressed ....however I remembered recently when I was rooting around in the attic that I found something that he may like in a box ...so I went and found it and then lost it again ( as he has now claimed it as his own).......
> 
> ...


I have my old british rail train sets that I am giving to my grandson when he is 8 HO and N gauge I hope he takes care of them


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, all the _United Colours of Benetton_ watches were by Bulova.


I just wore the teeshirt


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> I just wore the teeshirt


Probably wisest. I know I detested the Benetton watches, I thought they were cheap and tacky, especially compared to what Bulova normally made.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, my dad got one of their tuning fork Accutron models as an early retirement gift years ago. Never wears it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, all the _United Colours of Benetton_ watches were by Bulova.


lol I wanted a bulova for ages until I got one a few weeks back and i can't believe I had one all along lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I wanted a bulova for ages until I got one a few weeks back and i can't believe I had one all along lol


yes i like that one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Probably wisest. I know I detested the Benetton watches, I thought they were cheap and tacky, especially compared to what Bulova normally made.


 this one's quite nice but I know what you mean mate i will take a pic tomorrow and post it mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

If l get archive tomorrow in the next few weeks l will hav 4 pizzas all differant watches


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

nearly 7000 posts


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

who will win


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

me


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> this one's quite nice but I know what you mean mate i will take a pic tomorrow and post it mate


These are the two I remember from back then, but I think there were about a dozen in all.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, my dad got one of their tuning fork Accutron models as an early retirement gift years ago. Never wears it.


they are sought after now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> me


lol I was like won't type anything just in case mate lol I thought sharky was going to nick it again lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I was like won't type anything just in case mate lol I thought sharky was going to nick it again lol


I've kept out of the way so I didn't nick it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

my camera don't work to good in bulb light but here it is


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I was like won't type anything just in case mate lol I thought sharky was going to nick it again lol


I thought someone would get there before me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> my camera don't work to good in bulb light but here it is


that reminds me does anyone remember Lonely in Callan with the lightbulb


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> that reminds me does anyone remember Lonely in Callan with the lightbulb


I did not think it was as long ago as that 1967/72


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> that reminds me does anyone remember Lonely in Callan with the lightbulb


 don't ring any bell's sorry back in half hour guys


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Russell Hunter was Lonely
+ put that without googling but googled after just in case i was wrong


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I do hope our friend Biffa had been enjoying these last half a dozen or so pages.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi all. Today I have mostly been wearing my new soki sub.£9 and 11 days from China and so far so good, changed the bracelet for a NATO and I think it looks good and working fine. 
I am now happy with the Pizza and I'm sure it's not too big on my wee wrist. I was looking at the Archives on eBay and my wife was so impressed she wants the smaller ladies one! She says I'll have to wear a different watch if she's wearing hers.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh my, I desperately want a transformers watch, I remember them now but they had gone from my mind!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Russell Hunter was Lonely
> + put that without googling but googled after just in case i was wrong


The swinging lightbulb at the start of the program with Edward woodward


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I mite have caught an episode don't real remember... I do remember Edward woodward in the equaliser but that was a bit later I think ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh my, I desperately want a transformers watch, I remember them now but they had gone from my mind!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 here's two links but they are from aboard so p&p is charged

Robot Watch Blue With Band Action Figure Quartz Digital Wrist Watch Robot 
i
Vintage Pre Transformer Micro Robot Quartz Watch - with Original Box - 

that's not a bad price on either .  I going to have a hunt around to see if I can find a better price still


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I think I might order myself a soki sub on Tuesday 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Talking of light bulbs changing 2 lampshades tight as hell rewired one put down my pliers now I cant find them anywhere


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is it a bit sad that I spent almost two hours trying to find a cheaper transformer watch some where in the uk lol


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

smeagal said:


> that reminds me does anyone remember Lonely in Callan with the lightbulb


Yeah I remember that! 
Randall and Hopkirk deceased was one of my favourite TV programmes when I was a kid!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here's two links but they are from aboard so p&p is charged
> 
> Robot Watch Blue With Band Action Figure Quartz Digital Wrist Watch Robot
> i
> ...


Keep me posted, I have to wait a whole as I just accidentally ordered a 45mm Revue Thommen diver, thanks to the MWC favourites Lufty, Putin and Pizza watches making my Seiko feel too small now!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Well morning all I think I mite just have a lazy morning playing dead island so what you guys up to...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Working


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Catching up with Game of Thrones. I started on series 1 episode 1 last weekend - up to series 3 episode 3 now.

Wearing the Italian Diver - pizza today. It just looks and feels like Sunday-best. 
WRUW?
Morning all BTW

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Catching up with Game of Thrones. I started on series 1 episode 1 last weekend - up to series 3 episode 3 now.
> 
> Wearing the Italian Diver - pizza today. It just looks and feels like Sunday-best.
> WRUW?
> ...


me two I thought it was the perfect watch to wear when kicking zombie butt lol ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> me two I thought it was the perfect watch to wear when kicking zombie butt lol ...


Lol I agree it does seem to scream out 'zombie killer' doesn't it?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

mornin all, today I will be mostly watching my little girl getting slowly sicker from eating too much easter chocolate! (and pinching the odd bit for myself!) I will be wearing my citizen eco drive diver because I love the feel of the shark mesh bracelet! ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> mornin all, today I will be mostly watching my little girl getting slowly sicker from eating too much easter chocolate! (and pinching the odd bit for myself!) I will be wearing my citizen eco drive diver because I love the feel of the shark mesh bracelet! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1463423


That's a handsome watch Sharky. I'm off to the bay to window shop for one. 
Think I'll wear the Archive today.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to my daughters for sunday roast and give the kids their easter eggs


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning !

Well I had every intention of wearing a watch other than the pizza today ...however when I laid them all out to pick one...the pizza shouted "PICK ME ..PICK ME" the loudest .

( I will have to be careful or the rest of my watches will start to feel neglected , especially subby as up until now it was my go to watch )


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Morning chaps.

Spent about 4 hours working on the bike yesterday, still not finished!
Got to take the car for a new tyre, take the wee one swimming, do some gardening etc etc,

Sunday day of rest?

Watch choice will probably be










Or maybe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

9 hour shift in work for me today, im off at 5 so I think I'll put on the lufty after work and go to a bbq


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning all today I'm off to my sister's for an easter egg hunt for the kids. I will be wearing the pizza today and eating chocolate and maybe out on my bike later. The weather has been amazing this week sunny every day.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Almac said:


> Morning all today I'm off to my sister's for an easter egg hunt for the kids. I will be wearing the pizza today and eating chocolate and maybe out on my bike later. The weather has been amazing this week sunny every day.


Nice. It is chucking it down here 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Found the elusive pliers now I have a matching pair of lamps now a pair that work and a pair that doesent that will teach me to let the wife buy the fittings


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lol I agree it does seem to scream out 'zombie killer' doesn't it?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 I just think what watch would you think max pain would were lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Morning chaps.
> 
> Spent about 4 hours working on the bike yesterday, still not finished!
> Got to take the car for a new tyre, take the wee one swimming, do some gardening etc etc,
> ...


Most definitely the top one I would say my good man  lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Watches in Movies ? Watch appearances in movies and television supported by viewers like you.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy Easter lads!

Going to give my seiko a spin.

Beautiful weather today, going to read issue 5 mag and decide where to go, 5 mins lol










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy Easter!









Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here

Changed my mind, the strap was itching...


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Pizza with pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Archive today, it's getting a lot of wrist time. Might change to the Jaragar later though.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Wearing my casio today but haven't time to post pic!!!


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok, I found time, hope the pic shows!!!

http://imageshack.com/a/img843/5540/ud4d.jpg


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Wearing my casio today but haven't time to post pic!!!











or








?

Too much time lol


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice one a Fox! I'll have to learn to post pics properly!!
its the black one, love it!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice watch. I just copied from the web and pasted in this box.

So, North Lanarkshire? I used to live in Forgewood, Motherwell and Newstevenston. you anywhere near?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Curlykid said:


> Ok, I found time, hope the pic shows!!!
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img843/5540/ud4d.jpg


Like that! I think I want one!
What model is it?

There's been a lot of chat about the mdv106, I looked at them in America but wasn't impressed.
Love my MDV102 though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Like that! I think I want one!
> What model is it?
> 
> There's been a lot of chat about the mdv106, I looked at them in America but wasn't impressed.
> ...


Model number is in my signature Kev.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Curlykid said:


> Ok, I found time, hope the pic shows!!!
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img843/5540/ud4d.jpg


Linky in my sig showing how to input pictures. The last two steps are relevant if you're using Imageshack instead of postimage.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Curlykid said:


> Model number is in my signature Kev.


Ah ok.
Signatures aren't shown on tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fixed punture on bike and wife still not ready to go out


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Nice one a Fox! I'll have to learn to post pics properly!!
> its the black one, love it!


 hiya mate if you look at the bottom of this comment you should see a link to how to post pics on here just click on it and there a webpage on how to do it care of chrono555 hope that will help


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

My daughter wants to go swimming now....

So quick change into something more waterproof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so have we thought about anything we could do to mod the pizza .. I mean case is fine the strap colour suits it so from apart from popping off the second hand their does not appear anything I can think of ...any ideas ..if they do some more pans down the line then maybe we can have some fun I bet this face in the Egyptian case would look great


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Woah! A 505 (oops 705!) page thread? Is this a W.U.S. record?

Well the advertising was bound to catch my attention as it would do any watch enthusiast or random male in any country in the world with any kind of martial tradition and history. A real moneyspinner and no mistake so fair play for Eaglemoss in spotting the potential market size. Had to laugh at Shadeone's pithy observation at the start of the thread...



shadeone said:


> The irony in them copyrighting something is that they are literally making all of their money selling clone watches :-d


Recognition of supreme irony/hypocrisy is not their corporate forte obviously. I thought I'd give them the courtesy of a once over so when one pitched up in our local newsagent I clocked the £3:99 price (hmm, not bad) and pulled it off the shelf. Well the watch at least felt like it had some sort of 'heft' to it in that it wasn't chromed plastic which was what I was expecting so another tick in the "buy it" column. What clinched it funnily enough was its cheapie strap. I've been scouting around for something different to try out on one of my Aqualands whose no-deco strap has finally given out. I reckoned that my khaki/beige nato idea might actually work and set off the full lume pale green dial a treat." Four quid changed hands and was fully justified...









Yep that works for me, I had to hot-wire the hole for the buckle to get the sizing just nice but I like it. Time to lay out a goodly amount on something better in the same vein. I'm calling that a result and worth the £4 on its own. As for the watch head it's under the desk and likely to remain there until it fits one of the lads. The movement's pretty awful to be honest and there is so much slop and backlash in the gear train that it is effectively impossible to set the time within +/- two minutes either side of your intended target. As soon as the stem is returned to the non-hacked position the minute hand will index itself one or two marks ahead or behind.

As for the magazine; KevinW puts it well enough...



Kevinw said:


> The mag is rubbish.
> It's very very basic, with little real info.
> A little about how they designed the watch, a little about the watch their rep is based on, a "day in the life" account of typical soldier who would have worn the watch (this in itself seems to have been written for children) and finally a little about a high end manufacturer....who has nothing to do with the watch on the cover.
> 
> Unless you really want the cover watch, do yourself a favour and keep your money


To which I'd add that it makes an adequate piece of lavatorial literature which would/might occupy ten minutes of one's 'dead time' but it doesn't hold its own as a standalone read.

On the strength of it I thought I'd at least keep an eye out for issue 2 as that was the one I was more interested in because it was...



OhDark30 said:


> ... a good way to see if a particular style is your thing without shelling out big bucks


...on a big flieger that I might not be able to comfortably wear.

Issue 2 duly appeared and initial impressions were good (of the strap quality) and it certainly wass an impressive 'chunk' with a decently printed dial which looked like it might offer up the perfact donor guts for an aluminium case I'm lathing up. This time £6:99 changed hands and as suspected the poor little movement had the same backlash in the gear train. It's the same movement inside this one as the first but the positional indexing error of the hand is magnified by its length. In fact in the hacked position the torque generated by the minute hand completely overwhelms the movement and it'll swing down to 6 0'clock! :roll: Hey ho, I'm not a Luftwaffe pilot and have no immediate requirement to know the time to the nearest minute which is a good job because this wouldn't tell me anyway.

The strap however is of surprisingly good (for which read 'surprised that it was acceptable') quality apart from the pressed up buckle and the whole ensemble works well for me and more to the point is totally wearable. Job done and therefore time to find a big old flieger then. :-!

So for 7 quid it served its purpose and I have to say it went straight on the wrist and I wore it for three days solid. I'd probably have it on the bedside table now if it wasn't for the inordinately loud tick from the largely unfilled and consequently resonant case and also if this hadn't happened...









Gawd knows? I reached into my dressing gown pocket one morning and caught a handful of splinters. What the hell are they making the 'crystal' out of? Theatrical sugar glass. I'm guessing it's just 1mm picture framing glass cut into the round because there's obviously no tempering been carried out on it. This may have been caused by a casual glance against the (soft) pine bedpost but I've done it countless times with my other watches without incident, it's a well padded fleece d/g as well not some paper thin kimono thing. Not good and we had a trail of splinters across the duvet and bedroom floor to track and vacuum up. Damn it, I was getting to like it as well!

Now here's the quandry, I do actually like the thing as a beater but it seems that it/they won't take what daily life throws at it. So do I repair it? The glass sits in a 41.4mm nylon gasket and is pressed in from the front, can't be that hard to pop a real one in. The movement will have to go but the dial can stay. The case is fairly well executed and the case back has a decent polish on it, yeah I think I'll spare it from cannibalisation but I don't think I'll be buying issue 3.

Guv


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know why the pin on the clasp just pulls through the hole in the strap, it's a nato I got off of eBay. Can I rebend it slightly to sit better? I'm just worried it might come off my wrist one day. As you can see it's not even reaching the recess

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Does anyone know why the pin on the clasp just pulls through the hole in the strap, it's a nato I got off of eBay. Can I rebend it slightly to sit better? I'm just worried it might come off my wrist one day. As you can see it's not even reaching the recess
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I had one like this, look at the other end of the "pin" where the spring pin goes through it. mine had a really big loop and slid back and forth on the spring pin when any pressure was exerted on it. I got some small pliers and nipped the loop up to make it a tighter fit. that stopped it sliding thru the strap hole!


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

Same problem here re the buckle pin, I robbed out the Aqualand buckle.


----------



## biffa (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok,so they're having a hard time filling their orders
I rang them for info,was told I could back order 1 and 3,and start with 4 and 5
After 4 calls of 'already sent out' and sorry out of 1,then finally 3,I was tol they had no stock for 4 and 5?
35 pound of my cash,and a sub for nothing?
U must all be quite wealthy,cos on military pension,I can't thro away 35 quid
No I have to wait near a month to get my money back
Problems? No,crooks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

biffa said:


> Ok,so they're having a hard time filling their orders
> I rang them for info,was told I could back order 1 and 3,and start with 4 and 5
> After 4 calls of 'already sent out' and sorry out of 1,then finally 3,I was tol they had no stock for 4 and 5?
> 35 pound of my cash,and a sub for nothing?
> ...


 hey the way you said that I ant got problem with ... and that's why I pick mine up from the shops and will as long as they will stock them from that point onward i would probably not go the sub route.. I can understand your pain so have you got none of the watches at all .. and now hiya nice to meet ya ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Does anyone know why the pin on the clasp just pulls through the hole in the strap, it's a nato I got off of eBay. Can I rebend it slightly to sit better? I'm just worried it might come off my wrist one day. As you can see it's not even reaching the recess
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 you could squeeze the buckle in slightly and that would negate the problem


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



The Guvnah said:


> View attachment 1463648
> 
> 
> Guv


That's strange, I've worn mine many times to work and plenty of knocks?

I haven't heard of this happening to anyone else and trust me, we'd hear about it here if it was common...

You could try replace the watch but the lufty is getting bigger prices now as it seems they very sought after now?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

biffa said:


> Ok,so they're having a hard time filling their orders
> I rang them for info,was told I could back order 1 and 3,and start with 4 and 5
> After 4 calls of 'already sent out' and sorry out of 1,then finally 3,I was tol they had no stock for 4 and 5?
> 35 pound of my cash,and a sub for nothing?
> ...


Thanks for letting us know, not much we can do as was mentioned before.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> but the lufty is getting big prices now as it seems they very sought after now?


... which is kinda ironic for a cheap watch sold by some crooks.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Some people have no patience....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Some people have no patience....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If biffa holds out he might get a lufty on ebay for his £35 quid?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Some people have no patience....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 do you think that the lufty face would go in the pizza case mate ..


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I had one like this, look at the other end of the "pin" where the spring pin goes through it. mine had a really big loop and slid back and forth on the spring pin when any pressure was exerted on it. I got some small pliers and nipped the loop up to make it a tighter fit. that stopped it sliding thru the strap hole!


Sharky, just taken the spring bar out and you've hit the nail right on the head! That was the problem, I could have fitted 2 spring bars through the loop lol. I've now closed it up and hey presto...... Perfecto!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Biffa makes a good point. It is all well and good for those of us who received our subscriber issues on time, but if EM cannot fulfil orders - and it is fair to assume they have known for some time that demand is outstripping supply - they should at least warn potential subscribers so they can make an informed choice as to whether their 35 quid stays in their account or goes to EM, who have an effective 'no refunds' policy due to the cancellation notice period. I would not be happy if I had paid 35 quid several weeks ago and not even had so much as a polite email apologising and offering me a refund.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Biffa makes a good point. It is all well and good for those of us who received our subscriber issues on time, but if EM cannot fulfil orders - and it is fair to assume they have known for some time that demand is outstripping supply - they should at least warn potential subscribers so they can make an informed choice as to whether their 35 quid stays in their account or goes to EM, who have an effective 'no refunds' policy due to the cancellation notice period. I would not be happy if I had paid 35 quid several weeks ago and not even had so much as a polite email apologising and offering me a refund.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I don't think anyone objects to Biffa's point, we have all had issues with EM, its just biffas tone with us, we can't do anything about it but we always offer a sympathetic ear to those having problems with this collection,

He just freaked out with us when we didn't agree that EM are crooks? Many of us have dumped the subscription and those who didn't faired out ok in the end but he chose not to listen and insult the thread which is uncalled for as we all have to watch the pennies


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Biffa makes a good point. It is all well and good for those of us who received our subscriber issues on time, but if EM cannot fulfil orders - and it is fair to assume they have known for some time that demand is outstripping supply - they should at least warn potential subscribers so they can make an informed choice as to whether their 35 quid stays in their account or goes to EM, who have an effective 'no refunds' policy due to the cancellation notice period. I would not be happy if I had paid 35 quid several weeks ago and not even had so much as a polite email apologising and offering me a refund.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yeah I've gotta agree with you there mike. So far as a subscriber everything has arrived on time, but if it hadn't I know I'd be just a little bit more than miffed as unfortunately patience is not one of my virtues. 
To be fair to Biffa in this day and age of next day deliveries and Amazon style commitment to deliveries and the fact that the collection has been going a couple of months giving EM enough time to iron out any problems I can only empathise with his frustration with being £35 lighter with nothing to show for it, not even a grovelling apology from those who have taken your money, coupled with the fact that some shops have the watches you have already payed for then, yes I'd be very very peed off.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Biffa makes a good point. It is all well and good for those of us who received our subscriber issues on time, but if EM cannot fulfil orders - and it is fair to assume they have known for some time that demand is outstripping supply - they should at least warn potential subscribers so they can make an informed choice as to whether their 35 quid stays in their account or goes to EM, who have an effective 'no refunds' policy due to the cancellation notice period. I would not be happy if I had paid 35 quid several weeks ago and not even had so much as a polite email apologising and offering me a refund.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I agree, also they should have something in place that doesn't allow payment to be taken until the items are ready to ship!


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

biffa said:


> Ok,so they're having a hard time filling their orders
> I rang them for info,was told I could back order 1 and 3,and start with 4 and 5
> After 4 calls of 'already sent out' and sorry out of 1,then finally 3,I was tol they had no stock for 4 and 5?
> 35 pound of my cash,and a sub for nothing?
> ...


Sorry your having a problem with your subscription, why take it out on us? This thread has been very critical of EM in this regard , myself included and if you had bothered to do your research then you would know this. We have sung the praises of the watches and rightly so in my opinion, all of us have favourites and there are balanced reviews od all the watches with a couple of models tested to destruction. I buy all of mine from my local Smiths and you could have done the same. If you dont like the thread , find another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Time for a change, G10 for men, Yay !!










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I've just taken my fanty off to repair it's nato strap and the silver has rubbed off the crown leaving it the colour of the base metal underneath :-( I'm having to tell myself it now looks "vintage" haha

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I've just taken my fanty off to repair it's nato strap and the silver has rubbed off the crown leaving it the colour of the base metal underneath :-( I'm having to tell myself it now looks "vintage" haha
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


How bad does it look Dan ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I agree, also they should have something in place that doesn't allow payment to be taken until the items are ready to ship!


now to me that would make a lot of sense you would not be as upset if your funds are still in your account and if you an only afford to buy them once and ever time you go in to a shop they are there would annoy the hell out of me but i would aim that anger were it should be that being e.m feet and them alone ..but saying that I believe everyone should be forgiven for one mistake so if biffa want to be a part of this thread all good... but think twice on how to word things as to maybe cause offence when none is intended .... but if that is the case we have guard dogs who will soon be snapping at his heels if he does lol you know who you are  so i thank them for that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Time for a change, G10 for men, Yay !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WANT NOW


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

It's only the face of the crown that's rubbed off, so the windy surface is still ok and the case is fairing pretty well, no evidence of wear at all. It's just 
crown that's rubbed off

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I've just taken my fanty off to repair it's nato strap and the silver has rubbed off the crown leaving it the colour of the base metal underneath :-( I'm having to tell myself it now looks "vintage" haha
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


The 'authentic' look will suit it

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> It's only the face of the crown that's rubbed off, so the windy surface is still ok and the case is fairing pretty well, no evidence of wear at all. It's just
> crown that's rubbed off
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I know what you mean it's just the end of the winder only


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer, yeah "authentic" many be the better word to use lol. I was expecting it to happen sooner or later.

ITMW, that's the only part showing any wear at all so not bad considering I wear it every day and also wear it to bed lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> Airfixer, yeah "authentic" many be the better word to use lol. I was expecting it to happen sooner or later.
> 
> ITMW, that's the only part showing any wear at all so not bad considering I wear it every day and also wear it to bed lol


It must be wearing on the edge of a shirt/jumper/jacket cuff. Someone mentioned in the early part of the thread that these crowns, on all watches, suffer from that as they're usually cheap plated metal.
Like others have said, it will tie in with the "age" of the watch and add a bit of patina. I wonder how easy it is to get these crowns and stems off-the-shelf.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I forgot to post this earlier, I've been wearing my Parnis 'Portuguese' Power Reserve earlier (IWC Portuguese homage). Superb watch for the money and they also have many Panerai style homages as well that.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> I forgot to post this earlier, I've been wearing my Parnis Portuguese earlier (IWC Portuguese homage). Superb watch for the money.


Issue 21 - Portugal Colonial 1960s? Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Airfixer, yeah "authentic" many be the better word to use lol. I was expecting it to happen sooner or later.
> 
> ITMW, that's the only part showing any wear at all so not bad considering I wear it every day and also wear it to bed lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 it's a common occurrence on most watches as the winders are normal from cheaper metal but it is one of the easy things to replace on a watch so I would not worry and I have only found it with the fanty so far .. but saying that I have a spare crown should fits so if it annoys you to much i will send it ya mate it should work ok


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Chrono & ITMW

It would be rubbing on my jumper sleeve and also on my pillow as I sleep with my left arm under my pillow lol

I would certainly like to find out if they can be purchased off the shelf and kept as spares as by the looks of it you could probably go through about 6 a year (fanty now about 2 months old) ??

Also ITMW, if you have a spare or 2 I'd happily purchase them from you if you have no need for them?

**edit** the fanty I'm wearing I bought when the SBS was on the shelves so it's not as old as I first thought

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

If it was me it was happening to, I'd probably give a bit of thought to whipping the crown off and giving it a layer of car lacquer. It's about a fiver for a small can from Halfords, and should keep the erosion at bay, if not certainly reducing it.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I forgot to post this earlier, I've been wearing my Parnis 'Portuguese' Power Reserve earlier (IWC Portuguese homage). Superb watch for the money and they also have many Panerai style homages as well that.


That is nice. Hope the EM Portuguese is as good!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Chrono & ITMW
> 
> It would be rubbing on my jumper sleeve and also on my pillow as I sleep with my left arm under my pillow lol
> 
> ...


 well I have a spare winder and crown from a suicidal subby keep jumping on to the stone kitchen floor when i took it off lol so it that should fit same movement and size I thinking and I was going to send you a ag13/357 and an ag10/389 to try on your brothers watch so I will post them out tues/weds for you mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Didn't blanchy face have the same issue with his fanty?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> If it was me it was happening to, I'd probably give a bit of thought to whipping the crown off and giving it a layer of car lacquer. It's about a fiver for a small can from Halfords, and should keep the erosion at bay, if not certainly reducing it.


I've got a brand new tin of car lacquer somewhere. Is it just a case of spray, let it dry and maybe repeat once dry?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Didn't blanchy face have the same issue with his fanty?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 yes he said his crown had discolour .. but I am not that fussed to have the end of the crown a bronze colour I don't mind it's something that ages the watch I was tempted to get the teabags on the face to see if I could age it lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Didn't blanchy face have the same issue with his fanty?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Ok didn't mean blanchy face, blasted tapatalk lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> do you think that the lufty face would go in the pizza case mate ..


Ooh, dunno, I'll give it a go and see what happens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> I've got a brand new tin of car lacquer somewhere. Is it just a case of spray, let it dry and maybe repeat once dry?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yes, that's how I would do it. From experience, lacquer takes a day or two to go totally solid.
Just be careful you don't get it on the stem.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, that's how I would do it. From experience, lacquer takes a day or two to go totally solid.
> Just be careful you don't get it on the stem.


 I would make a small whole in a piece of card and push it thru and sprays then... but to be on the safe side wrap Clingfilm around the winder just to make sure ...


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Just realised..... My pizza hasn't even been out its box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Just tried Lufty face in pizza case...
Result is a resounding no.

Lufty face too big.

Enjoy this pic instead..,.

Infantry, pizza, Putin and nacht lufty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Nice watch. I just copied from the web and pasted in this box.
> 
> So, North Lanarkshire? I used to live in Forgewood, Motherwell and Newstevenston. you anywhere near?


Not really near Motherwell I'm in Cumbernauld about 15 or so miles away


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Just tried Lufty face in pizza case...
> Result is a resounding no.
> 
> Lufty face too big.
> ...


 yeah I should have realize that when I try to put the Putin in the lufty case .. but the Putin would ? ....


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes the other day guys, much appreciated.



pepperami said:


> Would be great to see some pics of your display case?


Hi Pepperami - When I mentioned the display case, I meant for a planned project, not an existing one. My scale aircraft are mostly just spread around on shelves in my den.

I have a partworks 'Bismarck' which is roughly 3/4 built, 1/200th scale, and over 4 feet long. I'm planning to make a glass case for it, which will sit on the flloor on a few small feet, with an oversized galss top - as a coffee table. Got plans for a couple of larger scale aircraft to go in the case with it - An Ar-196 floatplane, which was carried by 'Bismarck', and a Swordfish torpedo bomber, which I'm gonna finish in the markings of Jock Moffat (the plane that's credited with jamming Bismarck's rudder prior to it's sinking), I'm always on the lookout for period tie-ins to go with the project, hence the B-Uhr initially catching my attention.

I'm wearing the B-Uhr (Lufty) about every other day at the moment, to 'distress' it a bit so it looks used when it goes in the case.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I should have realize that when I try to put the Putin in the lufty case .. but the Putin would ? ....


Unfortunately not, the putin's movement is at an angle for the 2 o'clock crown.
Therefore if you put the lufty face in it would be squint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Unfortunately not, the putin's movement is at an angle for the 2 o'clock crown.
> Therefore if you put the lufty face in it would be squint
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 if it fitted I was going to move it round to match up lol . but yeah was going to do it with the lufty and putin but with the crown at the 2 position does make it not as easy to have some fun with it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ok guys, I was just thinking, since this collection started and including the MWC pieces and straps etc, I have bought 10 watch related items, I'm sure many of you have bought more?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> ok guys, I was just thinking, since this collection started and including the MWC pieces and straps etc, I have bought 10 watch related items, I'm sure many of you have bought more?


Don't know about items, but certainly spent a lot more than intended!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> ok guys, I was just thinking, since this collection started and including the MWC pieces and straps etc, I have bought 10 watch related items, I'm sure many of you have bought more?


Certainly found I've now got a collection of stock straps I buggered up while waiting for proper ones to arrive.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> ok guys, I was just thinking, since this collection started and including the MWC pieces and straps etc, *I have bought 10 watch related items*, I'm sure many of you have bought more?


Only 10 lol? You're not really into this watch-collecting malarkey then....


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Can I count the watch tool kit as 16 separate pieces? ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ok guys, I was just thinking, since this collection started and including the MWC pieces and straps etc, I have bought 10 watch related items, I'm sure many of you have bought more?


well I've bought 6 non EM watches and at least 8 straps lol

ok, make that 8 watches b-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I've bought 6 non EM watches and at least 8 straps lol
> 
> ok, make that 8 watches b-)


wow, i'm starting to think this thread has the potential to turn the economy lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

apart from mwc watches its just my bulova watch and a pack of battery's I think 
does my mom getting me a three quid watch from the market because she thought I could use the strap count


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I have a spare winder and crown from a suicidal subby keep jumping on to the stone kitchen floor when i took it off lol so it that should fit same movement and size I thinking and I was going to send you a ag13/357 and an ag10/389 to try on your brothers watch so I will post them out tues/weds for you mate


Hi mate. Sorry late getting back to ya. Been down the beach to watch some cruise ships go out.

That'll be brilliant mate, thanks a lot

On the subject of the batteries, the ones I ordered turned up eventually and the brother in laws watch took an AG6. Thanks anyway 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ok guys, I was just thinking, since this collection started and including the MWC pieces and straps etc, I have bought 10 watch related items, I'm sure many of you have bought more?


Guilty as charged.

I've never really been a watch enthusiast like you guys, and before the MWC, the last watch I bought was about 3 yrs ago.
Since I first spotted the Lufty though... 5 watches and 4 NATO straps, that's probably about 15-20 yrs worth of watch-buying, condensed into a couple of months.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

biffa said:


> Ok,so they're having a hard time filling their orders
> I rang them for info,was told I could back order 1 and 3,and start with 4 and 5
> After 4 calls of 'already sent out' and sorry out of 1,then finally 3,I was tol they had no stock for 4 and 5?
> 35 pound of my cash,and a sub for nothing?
> ...


Been out all day I take it your rank length of service and age will come into it regarding pension.what I had to do was get work right away and for the last 23 years which was longer than my service I have carried on working and hope to do the same for a good few years yet.as I did not subscribe I get them fortnightly I ask the banker ie the wife and out pops the money I have had no dealings with Eaglemoss and dont want any time soon some are good not to many bad watches so far Just hang in there On a lighter note I was out bid on the Archive at 1903 hrs I new I should not have been so mean with my bids


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hi mate. Sorry late getting back to ya. Been down the beach to watch some cruise ships go out.
> 
> That'll be brilliant mate, thanks a lot
> 
> ...


 like a swatch battery then mate a 371 ?  if it was I would say get a few if you want to collect old watch from car boot sales and the like the newer watch you can use the poundland packs but the old ones take funny sizes


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> I was out bid on the Archive at 1903 hrs I new I should not have been so mean with my bids


Wasn't me. I think three's enough for me for the time being.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> 5 watches and 4 NATO straps, that's probably about 15-20 yrs worth of watch-buying, condensed into a couple of months.


 lol maybe 15 - 20 weeks lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I've bought 6 non EM watches and at least 8 straps lol
> 
> ok, make that 8 watches b-)


I have been watching you guys buy all the watches and straps


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah 371, I had another watch to do that took an AG7 (395). The most popular batteries these days are the AG4 (377)?? I know that's what the MWC take. I need to get myself a nice stock of batteries up together.

I've got AG1,3,4,6,7,10,12,13. Is there any other sizes I may need that I haven't already got?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol maybe 15 - 20 weeks lol


Haha, for you fellas maybe... 
I didn't even know what a NATO strap was until I read this thread - I'd seen them, but had no idea what they were called.
And my usual watch buying habit is to spend about £20, and use it until I either break it, or a new battery will no longer make it work.

Until this week, I'd never owned 6 watches at the same time.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah 371, I had another watch to do that took an AG7 (395). The most popular batteries these days are the AG4 (377)?? I know that's what the MWC take. I need to get myself a nice stock of batteries up together.
> 
> I've got AG1,3,4,6,7,10,12,13. Is there any other sizes I may need that I haven't already got?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 well I had put a ag10- and a ag13 in the envelope with the winder and crown so I will leave them in I felt a bit silly send you envelope with just a winder in it lol . but it looks like you have a decent choice their mate off the top of my head I woud say you are cover apart from one I have a vague notion of a big flat one for some digital watch but it's just hovering at the back of my mind lol...  help anyone ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Haha, for you fellas maybe...
> I didn't even know what a NATO strap was until I read this thread - I'd seen them, but had no idea what they were called.
> And my usual watch buying habit is to spend about £20, and use it until I either break it, or a new battery will no longer make it work.
> 
> Until this week, I'd never owned 6 watches at the same time.


 I still do not know what a nato Is I thought I had one then I thought it was a Zulu now ant got a clue... it's like a hybrid lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I had put a ag10- and a ag13 in the envelope with the winder and crown so I will leave them in I felt a bit silly send you envelope with just a winder in it lol . but it looks like you have a decent choice their mate off the top of my head I woud say you are cover apart from one I have a vague notion of a big flat one for some digital watch but it's just hovering at the back of my mind lol...  help anyone ?


Haha ok thankyou

Is it a big 3v thing? My dad have me a casio digital/analogue watch with backlight display, stopwatch, alarm, etc etc. think it's a 2025??

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok didn't mean blanchy face, blasted tapatalk lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


There's nothing wrong with my face......lol

Here's a picture of the discolouration on the winder face. That was after about a week of wearing


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The colour if mine matches out retro bathroom suite lol

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Haha ok thankyou
> 
> Is it a big 3v thing? My dad have me a casio digital/analogue watch with backlight display, stopwatch, alarm, etc etc. think it's a 2025??
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


just goggle it could be .... as I say it's just right at the back waving at me lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just goggle it could be .... as I say it's just right at the back waving at me lol


Same size as a car key fob battery?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Haha, for you fellas maybe...
> I didn't even know what a NATO strap was until I read this thread - I'd seen them, but had no idea what they were called.
> And my usual watch buying habit is to spend about £20, and use it until I either break it, or a new battery will no longer make it work.
> 
> Until this week, I'd never owned 6 watches at the same time.


As I keep telling the missus, there's worse things I could be spending my money on lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Same size as a car key fob battery?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I got 2032 in the back of my mind I think fits like this


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I got 2032 in the back of my mind I think fits like this


2032 is a car fob battery, I know that cos I've just had to do my fob lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think the base metal is copper so the problem isnt the colour its when the crown touches the back of your hand and leaves a green mark


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Haha ok thankyou
> 
> Is it a big 3v thing? My dad have me a casio digital/analogue watch with backlight display, stopwatch, alarm, etc etc. think it's a 2025??
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


it's a mine field I tell ya lol, I have at least 5 different big flat 3v batteries for things like g-shocks or other casio digitals and a few other digitals and also my wife's blood glucose meter! I could stock poundland with all the batteries I've got lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's a mine field I tell ya lol, I have at least 5 different big flat 3v batteries for things like g-shocks or other casio digitals and a few other digitals and also my wife's blood glucose meter! I could stock poundland with all the batteries I've got lol


 I think the digital watches are the one with a crazy amount of different sizes lol ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Battery anyone? Lol.










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Battery anyone? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol I see a poundland pack in there


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning all..... surprise surprise I'm going with the pizza today.. and you guy what watch of choice mwc or othewise ( thinking some mite not have them... ah shaggy mate) pics if you want I got this one for now but I will try and do an arty one later


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is this any better lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning all..... surprise surprise I'm going with the pizza today.. and you guy what watch of choice mwc or othewise ( thinking some mite not have them... ah shaggy mate) pics if you want I got this one for now but I will try and do an arty one later


Morning. I've gone with my Rotary Skeleton Automatic today - thought I'd give the EMs a day off

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning. I've gone with my Rotary Skeleton Automatic today - thought I'd give the EMs a day off
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 nice watch I'm guess this one ... one of my favourite of the rotary watches I have


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nice watch I'm guess this one ... one of my favourite of the rotary watches I have


Yeah - that's the one

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think WUS was down for a while?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

It's suppeerrrr quiet in here today!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

danmh said:


> It's suppeerrrr quiet in here today!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I was thinking that myself


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I was thinking that myself


The last post was 5 hours ago lol, that's a lifetime on here

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> It's suppeerrrr quiet in here today!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Everyone must be out enjoying the sun. I know I am.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

That's probably a record for this post..

In other news, I just spotted a spider with a body the size of a table tennis ball running across my floor. I had better get rid of it before someone has a heart attack.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That's probably a record for this post..
> 
> In other news, I just spotted a spider with a body the size of a table tennis ball running across my floor. I had better get rid of it before someone has a heart attack.


we need a photo next to a watch for comparison! ;-)


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> we need a photo next to a watch for comparison! ;-)


Ha, if I put a watch down beside it he'll probably claim it as his own. These spiders are starting to get big enough to fight back.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone looking for a better quality subby homage at a very reasonable price should check this one. It has no strap, but otherwise should be fine. I have bought a lot of stuff from Amazon warehouse deals and never been disappointed. I paid £105 for the Pepsi version of this Seiko (mine has the bracelet) and for £60 this is a steal. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Mens-...77F756P&s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1398091772&sr=1-6

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Well I thought everyone had left lol I leave a couple of comments go for some paint then build and undercoat a table I thought there would be lot's of comments to read but hardly a one lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

That's it curled up in a half inch wide gap at one of the front doors. Put it out to get the dogs away from it and now I can't get at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yikes, you're on your own with that thing..... it's huge.
Lucky it's at yours - if I found it, it would either be taking a very long swim, or it would've gone airmiles over next door's fence.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That's it curled up in a half inch wide gap at one of the front doors. Put it out to get the dogs away from it and now I can't get at it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**** a brick, that's massive. I'm not one for spiders so I probably would have keeled over on the spot, that thing should be in a pet shop lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

It's far too stressful to be out in the sun, we tried to get fish and chips at the beach and it was heaving, no battered sausages, no parking spaces, kids running across the road to get to the beach before the rain clouds got any closer!! Now it's pissing down and not a soul to be seen.

I now have a headache

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Ha, it's not that bad. I'll leave it until tonight. If it comes out before then I'll put it outside. If it's still in its little hidey hole it gets the hoover.

There was one similar in my sister'a room a few weeks back. She left her window open and it got in. She screamed so loud that my golden retriever jumped onto my lap. I just picked it up and put it outside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That's it curled up in a half inch wide gap at one of the front doors. Put it out to get the dogs away from it and now I can't get at it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HOLY DOG EGGS !!!!! That things HUUUUGE. I suggest a can of lynx deodorant and a lighter on that one. ***** it's making my skin crawl.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yikes, you're on your own with that thing..... it's huge.
> Lucky it's at yours - if I found it, it would either be taking a very long swim, or it would've gone airmiles over next door's fence.


Would you go get your watches first lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks it cute lol .. those legs go all the way up hehe when I worked with the container's coming from the middle east we saw alsorts of things like that lol ..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

And I thought I was bad, in the garden battling p*"* in the beds lol, geez the grass isn't half growing fast!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Finished work Certain unnamed squaddies used to put terranchalas and scorpions in our beds in Belize as long as you dont disturb them you would most likely not get bitten or stung best advice was look before you leap do not touch


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I feel really, really sorry for anyone that has arachnophobia that accidentally just stumbled across these last few pages. They've probably, literally just [email protected] themselves...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've gone with the Beast again today.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Ha, I was just thinking that myself.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I wore my biggest beast today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I wore my biggest beast today


 I say let's have a rotary appreciation day I love them


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I say let's have a rotary appreciation day I love them


My first considered purchase and still one of my favourites!










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My first considered purchase and still one of my favourites!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been staring at that ever time I'm in argos lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Now wearing my pizza till bedtime


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Better picture from me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so let's see those rotary's


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My first rotary


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

I've got a few Dreyffus watches, my Mrs and I have matching 18ct gold ones that are very nice, do they count. I got a nice skeleton one a couple of years ago and it came with a watch winder, very classy....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> I've got a few Dreyffus watches, my Mrs and I have matching 18ct gold ones that are very nice, do they count. I got a nice skeleton one a couple of years ago and it came with a watch winder, very classy....


 lol I would say so him being the chair man and all lol


----------



## WEE BOAB (Mar 9, 2014)

I've always managed to get good deals on my Dreyfuss when there is a sale on in our local Ernest Jones, timing is everything, if you pardon the pun......


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

WEE BOAB said:


> I've got a few Dreyffus watches, my Mrs and I have matching 18ct gold ones that are very nice, do they count. I got a nice skeleton one a couple of years ago and it came with a watch winder, very classy....


Hand made very good I like them


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

OK fess up...who was it ? cmon huh....huh.....

One of you copied the pic I created and posted here and put it on Fbook .......lol



Go to the corner of the classroom and sit on your own until you learn not to pass other peoples work off as your own !! LOL


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Hand made very good I like them


 yes and very pricey  but they are nice ..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> OK fess up...who was it ? cmon huh....huh.....
> 
> One of you copied the pic I created and posted here and put it on Fbook .......lol
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it was somebody called Nicholas! ;-)


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm guessing it was somebody called Nicholas! ;-)


Doh ! now why didnt I think of that ...oh hang on a minute as the majority of people posting on here use an alias / forum name that doesnt help ( sarcasm )


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Doh ! now why didnt I think of that ...oh hang on a minute as the majority of people posting on here use an alias / forum name that doesnt help ( sarcasm )


well i'm safe I don't know how to even use it lol 

plus my first name is the same as yours sharky and pep lol .. I wonder if we all look like peter griffin too I do lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well i'm safe I don't know how to even use it lol


LMAO !!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm guessing it was somebody called Nicholas! ;-)


Is it just me I have just noticed the differance its the its the 3 my son is named Nicholas but there is a Mc for the surname so that rules me out


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

It was me ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I feel like a Marked man!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I sit at Gods right side as enforcer


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Is it just me I have just noticed the differance its the its the 3 my son is named Nicholas but there is a Mc for the surname so that rules me out


LOL smeagal ....late to the party again .......I was the first one to notice the change in font on the pizza and post about it here countless pages ago ..I even did a comparison pic ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> LOL smeagal ....late to the party again .......I was the first one to notice the change in font on the pizza and post about it here countless pages ago ..I even did a comparison pic ...


Just like me[ should have known better] I feel a song coming on,its just that I am wearing the pizza that I have taken a closer look


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Why don't you message that Nicholas Garrett fellow on Facebook and ask him what's going on?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Keep your fingers crossed Mr Postie has a nice delivery for me from monkeyswag tomorrow !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why don't you message that Nicholas Garrett fellow on Facebook and ask him what's going on?


LOL its no biggie , Im just messing around and I would hope everyone here would know that ...( hint when Dall is angry he WRITES ALL IN CAPS !!! lol )


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

It was the cat that did it


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It was the cat that did it


Pesky cat !!

I knew there was a reason I am a dog person .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

when we were on rotary's earlier I ended up on the bay without even realising! and I came across this









I don't really do pocket watches but I quite liked the look of this and it's a good price too!

Rotary Men&apos;s Stainless Steel Pocket Watch. | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> when we were on rotary's earlier I ended up on the bay without even realising! and I came across this
> 
> View attachment 1465224
> 
> ...


I have 4 pocket watches 3 of eaglemoss


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> when we were on rotary's earlier I ended up on the bay without even realising! and I came across this
> 
> View attachment 1465224
> 
> ...


yeah I saw a similar one for that price but it was a sekonda there are partworks to do with pocket watches if it's taken your fancy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol you got me doing it now how about the doctors


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol you got me doing it now how about the doctors


Doctor who? ;-)


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

I've got a pocket watch I bought when I was 18, a longtime ago!!
Solid silver with a silver chain, made in Birmingham in 1896. I think I paid about £40 for it back then. Winds up with a little key. I've often wondered if it's worth much now.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> I've got a pocket watch I bought when I was 18, a longtime ago!!
> Solid silver with a silver chain, made in Birmingham in 1896. I think I paid about £40 for it back then. Winds up with a little key. I've often wondered if it's worth much now.


 with out seeing I would say about a hundred... having the key is good they use to get lost all the time and the very old ones each key was a one of the kind so very hard to replace look out for dickinson real deal next time they are in your town lol


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> with out seeing I would say about a hundred... having the key is good they use to get lost all the time and the very old ones each key was a one of the kind so very hard to replace look out for dickinson real deal next time they are in your town lol


Nice one, I'll keep a lookout for the Duke!!


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> with out seeing I would say about a hundred... having the key is good they use to get lost all the time and the very old ones each key was a one of the kind so very hard to replace look out for dickinson real deal next time they are in your town lol


Nice one, I'll keep a lookout for The Duke!!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

anybody wanting to know how to change a battery in a tag, this is invaluable! (how not to do it!) scroll to about 3m40s


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Pocket watches are cool, I wish I could pull one off but I don't look right in a three piece suit.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

Hells bells, they're 'avin' a giraffe! The asking price for the flieger rises yet again... to £45...:-s......:-d:-d

WWII German Luftwaffe Aviator Wristwatch 1940&apos;s style | eBay

Some one's attempting urine extraction here.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The Guvnah said:


> Hells bells, they're 'avin' a giraffe! The asking price for the flieger rises yet again... to £45...:-s......:-d:-d
> 
> WWII German Luftwaffe Aviator Wristwatch 1940&apos;s style | eBay
> 
> Some one's attempting urine extraction here.


Well mate that's deffo a mwc £6.99 one lol -morning all have a great day guys/girls


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> anybody wanting to know how to change a battery in a tag, this is invaluable! (how not to do it!) scroll to about 3m40s


 lol see It before and why don't she pop open the bracelet size adjuster so the bracelet Is not in her way and I would use a pair of tweezers to remove the battery but ... what watch here some of you say lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm wearing my Rotary today


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning all Pizza day again as was yesterday at the beach.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

How on earth do I remove links from this watch? Have they already been removed and the only adjustment is on the clasp?









Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> How on earth do I remove links from this watch? Have they already been removed and the only adjustment is on the clasp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does the strap have links like this? * Watch Bands | Wrapped Link Removal Instructions


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> does the strap have links like this? * Watch Bands | Wrapped Link Removal Instructions


Thanks again sharky, all done haha. How many different types of link/pins are there?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The watch tool kit that I ordered just came. Quite the surprise too, seeing as the estimated delivery time was anywhere between the end of April and the middle of May. Everything appears to be in quite good shape for something that only cost me €5-6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks again sharky, all done haha. How many different types of link/pins are there?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


here's a few the one right of the middle mite look like that one on your's


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> The watch tool kit that I ordered just came. Quite the surprise too, seeing as the estimated delivery time was anywhere between the end of April and the middle of May. Everything appears to be in quite good shape for something that only cost me €5-6
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yeah it does but I never could get use to that knife for back removal I always use my Swiss army knife lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

So anyway as you all know I work nights and as I was off last night because of the bank Holliday I stayed up late watching fils so as to not wake up too early so my body can get back into the swing of sleeping during the day after three nights off. 
So there I was lying in bed, I'd just woke up feeling gutted that the bank Holliday is over and it's back to work tonight AND the suns gone and it's raining outside. I pull on my dressing gown and drag myself downstairs for the first coffee of the day and look what the postman has delivered.










It's the pizza that I won from Chrono555's giveaway ! Instantly I'm smiling and the night ahead doesn't seem so bad. I'm well chuffed it looks fab on and I honestly think it looks better than the Archive due to the numerals being green and the ones on the Archive being almost white.

So thank you very very much Chrono you have put a smile on my face and made my day. 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So thank you very very much Chrono you have put a smile on my face and made my day.


Success! That's what the giveaways are meant to do. Enjoy.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> when we were on rotary's earlier I ended up on the bay without even realising! and I came across this
> 
> View attachment 1465224
> 
> ...


My wife bought me one of those last year. Similar movement to the rotary skeleton watch I have. Both nice timepieces - great value for money if you time it right at argos ;-)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you know we was talking about the part works pocket watch well I had a couple I have had a good while now so I took a closer look and the design lay out is almost the same here's a strip down lol ...  camera seem in a blur mood today I can't seem to get a decent pic lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Eaglemoss have just taken money from my PayPal account so the countdown starts to the next two watches!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Eaglemoss have just taken money from my PayPal account so the countdown starts to the next two watches!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Roll on a week on Thursday !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

New acquisition today. Wanted a MilSub lookalike and went for this, 8926OB








Read the pros n cons here on WUS About the Invictas and decided, can you really go far wrong with a Seiko NH35a auto movement watch for under £65?
Couldn't really justify another £150+ for the Swiss movement version 
Polish and finish look better than I'd read about, strap is a bit light, but I have a Bond NATO on the way too.

Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> New acquisition today. Wanted a MilSub lookalike and went for this, 8926OB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invicta really do nice submariner homages. Nice buy david

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Delighted to say that my Bond ZULU arrived today .....
OMG what a quality strap it is ! Out of all the straps I have bought so far this beats them ALL hands down .
VERY solid build .stitched in buckles , good thickness of strap material....I would advise anyone who is thinking of getting a NATO or ZULU strap to purchase them from monkey_swag .
I was very surprised to find that they had included 2 spare spring bars ( the ad for the strap I bought had no mention of this even though I had noticed it on their other straps ) ..they even included a personalised "thank you" note .....I am VERY impressed ........

Only problem is now........

Which watch do I put it on ....


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Eaglemoss have just taken money from my PayPal account so the countdown starts to the next two watches!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Just got my notification too :-! at least the billing department at Eaglemoss is on the ball even if the refunds section is suspect.:-s


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> at least the billing department at Eaglemoss is on the ball even if the refunds section is suspect.:-s


... along with the stock section.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Only problem is now........
> 
> Which watch do I put it on ....


Lufty gets my vote.
I ordered My Bond Nato from MonkeySwag too, waiting's a b1+(h, but I'm glad to hear it'll be worth it.
And "Which Watch" is always the question.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So after much consideration and messing around taking the strap off one watch and on to another and back again..several times ....the decision is made ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so who's looking forward to this one then


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> New acquisition today. Wanted a MilSub lookalike and went for this, 8926OB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. I had an 8932 for a while (the blue and gold version) but I just could not live with the engraved Invicta on the side of the watch and the second hand. Otherwise, a really nice watch and definitely on a pat win the Seiko 5 Sports I replaced it with.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who's looking forward to this one then


I am but....I can't help feeling we've been short changed on the froggy when we've seen pictures of it with a leather strap AND a date window. As a subscriber though I'm really looking forward to the Sheila which I will receive along with the froggy and the RAF freebie yay !!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

David Church said:


> Lufty gets my vote.
> I ordered My Bond Nato from MonkeySwag too, waiting's a b1+(h, but I'm glad to hear it'll be worth it.
> And "Which Watch" is always the question.


I ordered my strap from them last Thursday ..so considering it has been Easter Bank Holiday weekend I got it very quickly , in fact I got it a day ahead of what they actually stated when I purchased it .....I now know exactly who I will be buying any more straps from, none of the other straps I have recently bought from other suppliers compare even in the slightest .


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who's looking forward to this one then


I am but....I can't help feeling we've been short changed on the froggy when we've seen pictures of it with a leather strap AND a date window. As a subscriber though I'm really looking forward to the Sheila which I will receive along with the froggy and the RAF freebie yay !!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I am but....I can't help feeling we've been short changed on the froggy when we've seen pictures of it with a leather strap AND a date window. As a subscriber though I'm really looking forward to the Sheila which I will receive along with the froggy and the RAF freebie yay !!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 to be honest it's not shouting out to me as much as the pilot watch


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest it's not shouting out to me as much a the pilot watch


Yeah I agree I REALLY can't wait for the zero it's georgeous.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I agree I REALLY can't wait for the zero it's georgeous.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 but I will pick up an extra Shelia because I was repairing an old reflex watch and the crystal is all busted up and to be honest the case has had it I'm hoping to transplant it in to the Shelia body lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who's looking forward to this one then


I am, and I have already ordered an expensive lookalike which should be with me by the weekend! Wouldn't want to spoil my EM watches by wearing them!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am, and I have already ordered an expensive lookalike which should be with me by the weekend! Wouldn't want to spoil my EM watches by wearing them!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 what did you go for got any pics


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I ordered my strap from them last Thursday ..so considering it has been Easter Bank Holiday weekend I got it very quickly , in fact I got it a day ahead of what they actually stated when I purchased it .....I now know exactly who I will be buying any more straps from, none of the other straps I have recently bought from other suppliers compare even in the slightest .


I have a couple of NATOs from monkey swag, echo everything you say, top quality


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

In the post today








Was happy but it was losing awesome time over the hour.
Find out why here
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=7707451


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what did you go for got any pics


I'll take some pics when it arrives!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> In the post today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I responded to your other thread. If it is still running slow of fast you can regulate it easily, but I have had several Vostoks and never managed to do one satisfactorily! I found I couldn't get the right match between a dial I liked and a watch that actually worked properly!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

As i said in the last hour its been fine but time will tell and if it needs regulating expect a shout. I dunno which is the correct lever to move lol

I like the colour cos it matches the british waterways blue i wear at work


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol last couple of days its been really quite on here or do I need to change my deodorant lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol last couple of days its been really quite on here or do I need to change my deodorant lol


back from work again still feeling down in the dumps still got the sniffles and wait on the Infantry watch so WATCH this space


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> back from work again still feeling down in the dumps still got the sniffles and wait on the Infantry watch so WATCH this space


just looking at there watches and they have some nice one's


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

saw this one but am looking for a more archie looking one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> saw this one but am looking for a more archie looking one


Thats the one I feel its ok At least the 3 is right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats the one I feel its ok At least the 3 is right


 it is a bit dark for me then I saw these


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it is a bit dark for me then I saw these


I will get right yet its this one just checked what I ordered


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just had bath and still all quiet on here

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought that infantry watch with the brown for my brother for his birthday. Its a surprise so I hope he likes it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I spy with my little eye something beginning with w lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I bought that infantry watch with the brown for my brother for his birthday. Its a surprise so I hope he likes it


 I bet he will mate its a nice watch


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

At work now, the pizza didn't seem to want to come off my arm !










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> At work now, the pizza didn't seem to want to come off my arm !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a DAF LF you're in, or am I on the wrong track? Dashboard looks familiar.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Is that a DAF LF you're in, or am I on the wrong track? Dashboard looks familiar.


It certainly is well spotted !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just found a way to age the rest of my watch to match the crown lol

Dismantle the watch until you are left with the face only (hands and movement removed)

Shove the dial in the oven, gas mark 7 - 45 minutes 

Comes out looking like a vintage well used original time piece that looks 50 years old 

I haven't done this yet as I'm not confident enough to remove the hands without buggering them up

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've just found a way to age the rest of my watch to match the crown lol
> 
> Dismantle the watch until you are left with the face only (hands and movement removed)
> 
> ...


rare or well done

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It certainly is well spotted !


Glad I haven't lost the touch. I remember the first one of those I drove, DU02UDH, for Coopers Bathrooms in '02. It was just 3 weeks old and a sleeper cab. Absolute Rolls Royce compared to the junk I was normally issued with. Leccy windows, ergo dash, air-cushioned seats. Does it show that I still miss that one truck?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

found another one


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Glad I haven't lost the touch. I remember the first one of those I drove, DU02UDH, for Coopers Bathrooms in '02. It was just 3 weeks old and a sleeper cab. Absolute Rolls Royce compared to the junk I was normally issued with. Leccy windows, ergo dash, air-cushioned seats. Does it show that I still miss that one truck?


Sorry about the delay answering Chrono I've just had to drive to Bootle in Liverpool. 
Yeah it sounds like you miss the old girl ! Mine is a 13 plate and she handles like a dream. She's not a sleeper unfortunately but I have a little travel pillow in my bag and along with some strategically placed cardboard it is possible even at 6' 2" to get a decent kip ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Pizza lume pic

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Back to work tomorrow after 11 days easter break and I've no idea what to wear. Decisions,decisions.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Almac said:


> Back to work tomorrow after 11 days easter break and I've no idea what to wear. Decisions,decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soki on the black NATO is looking good.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> rare or well done
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Somewhere in the middle smeagal, a nice medium rare 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes I think the Soki is the one for tomorrow. 

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Gotta be the Soki


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all hope you all have a great day I think it's the pizza for me still wearing it from yesterday


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Morning all hope you all have a great day I think it's the pizza for me still wearing it from yesterday


morning heading to start work still feeling sorry for myself l am going to check on the soki when l get back home it looks ok to me have a nice day

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning, day off for me today  fanty on olive nato for me today

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm starting to think I have small arms . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I'm starting to think I have small arms . . .


That's why I never tried on my Putin, I just knew it would make me look like a stick insect that a huge watch fell on.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Thats also why I bought a real komandirskie. Not a tank though


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning All !!

It's hard enough making the choice of which one to wear out of my favourite 3 watches ....

​
however it gets even more difficult once the choice is made when you then have to decide which bloomin strap !

​


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1467238
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think I have small arms . . .
> ...


hello mate was wondering were you had got to


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

hi lads/lassies

I've just secured a deal for a 70s Komanderskie and a Desert Storm komanderskie, both for £44


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Vintage Russian Watch With Free Casio Slim Watch For Sale in Balbriggan, Dublin from merc3ps

Here's a nice deal if any of you guys would like this russkie and casio, price in euros mind


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Vintage Russian Watch With Free Casio Slim Watch For Sale in Balbriggan, Dublin from merc3ps
> 
> Here's a nice deal if any of you guys would like this russkie and casio, price in euros mind


 i have enough trouble trying to work it out in pounds lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Vostok Ministry Amphibian on rubber today, still waiting to adjust the bracelet.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Vostok Ministry Amphibian on rubber today, still waiting to adjust the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


Looks good mate!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> i have enough trouble trying to work it out in pounds lol


i'd say it around £18 delivered?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The Russians are taking over....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought I'd go for the diver just in case of rain lol ;-) 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol thanks pep mate looks like a Russian day look what I found links available on request


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> The Russians are taking over....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job david, they look great!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

MonkeySwag Bond NATO arrived. Now I have to make a decision. Again. 









Which Watch Today?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> From where if you dont mind me asking?


Haha, you promise not to go after it?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> hi lads/lassies
> 
> I've just secured a deal for a 70s Komanderskie and a Desert Storm komanderskie, both for £44


From where if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> From where if you dont mind me asking?


Haha! you promise not to go after it?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I promise lol im bidding on a tankist at the min
> 
> Pm the link so nobody goes after it like the archives hahaha


A guy on Adverts! Who'd of thought?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha, you promise not to go after it?


I promise lol im bidding on a tankist at the min 

Pm the link so nobody goes after it like the archives hahaha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I promise lol im bidding on a tankist at the min
> 
> Pm the link so nobody goes after it like the archives hahaha


Don't know whats happening, posts all out of sequence, I got it of a guy in Cork, on adverts, he wanted 60 euro for the 70s one and I said its too high so he threw in a 90s desert storm beauty, I'm pleased lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So I have been looking at the list of forthcoming watches again ......

issue 19 . US Navy UDT Diver 1973....

which one of these do you think we will be getting a version of ???



either one and I will be a happy bunny .

( for those that want to know the watches are the Benrus Type I and II Military Watch )


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

David Church said:


> MonkeySwag Bond NATO arrived. Now I have to make a decision. Again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that what they call the "Harley" strap ? 
as I have been thinking about one for my next purchase from monkey_swag .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I would like that one .. II Military Watch


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Don't know whats happening, posts all out of sequence, I got it of a guy in Cork, on adverts, he wanted 60 euro for the 70s one and I said its too high so he threw in a 90s desert storm beauty, I'm pleased lol


I never even thought of checking adverts do many Russian watches come up there?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I never even thought of checking adverts do many Russian watches come up there?


thers 3/4 on there, two more vintage komanderskies  and a raketa

http://www.adverts.ie/sports/komandirskie-vostok-watch-for-sale/3955839


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Is that what they call the "Harley" strap ?
> as I have been thinking about one for my next purchase from monkey_swag .


Yes, that's what it's shown as on the shipping form. Harley 20. Also "G10 Nato, Classic Bond" in the description

Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Vostok Komandirskie Russian Military Watch For Sale in Tallaght, Dublin from darrk007

this is a nice one, i'd bargain down tho


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

plus in reality did it not have a digital mix on it like this half and half  if you look back thro all the pages lol somewhere I was talking about this type for it ..


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

David Church said:


> Yes, that's what it's shown as on the shipping form. Harley 20. Also "G10 Nato, Classic Bond" in the description
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


Well thats just done it ....lol order placed !

Thanks .


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Gotta love the Wetherspoons morning coffee and roll deal, doing a bit of military inspired reading today wearing my a Orient Ray.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

take a look at this thread it about the udt navy divers history This page is like a Box of Chocolates


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hello mate was wondering were you had got to


Lol. Easter break. Was at home, can't go on forum when wife and baby are around . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all. Lunch break just now. Wearing the Soki. Bought another Pizza on the way to work this morning as a spare just in case mine breaks or whatever.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Vostok Komandirskie Russian Military Watch For Sale in Tallaght, Dublin from darrk007
> 
> this is a nice one, i'd bargain down tho


A bit rich for me lol ill stick to ebay for now


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess they figure some would think is a bargain lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.royallondonwatches.co.uk/Royal_London_Pocket_Watches.aspx?CatID=456

Under the heading of Affordable Watches, and the subject of pocket watches, I've bought a couple of very nice pocket watches from this company. They also do a fair milsub homage, with 200m water proofing. I have no connection with them, just a satisfied customer.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I guess they figure some would think is a bargain lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I've been thinking about getting a desert storm vostok myself


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

On my way to work and you think. What a lovely day

Then you arrive at work and think nnnnoooooo lol










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## easytake123 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



wmaker said:


> TV advert for the magazine on YouTube:


I am new here and i want to lean how to differentiate a Rolex watch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



easytake123 said:


> I am new here and i want to lean how to differentiate a Rolex watch


I'm not sure this is the right thread for that easy. Try searching the rolex forum here on WUS. Welcome

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> On my way to work and you think. What a lovely day
> 
> Then you arrive at work and think nnnnoooooo lol


I would much rather it was like that, than sunny on a work day and horrible on the weekend.
Mind you, being a longterm dosser, I can't talk.....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I took the opportunity to take the afternoon off and go to the park with my little girl. Make fun while the sun shines!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon guys. So my birthdays coming up in a couple of months and I was thinking of asking for a CWC divers watch, has anybody any experience of them ? Pros/cons, automatic or quartz SBS or RN. Any input on the issue would be appreciated. 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who's looking forward to this one then


You know what? Despite the date window going out the . . . window . . . I think it's a nice looking watch. A bit anonymous, but stylish. An Evening in a Suit sort of watch. If the metal face isn't so bloody shiny . . .


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Afternoon guys. So my birthdays coming up in a couple of months and I was thinking of asking for a CWC divers watch, has anybody any experience of them ? Pros/cons, automatic or quartz SBS or RN. Any input on the issue would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Sorry, no, but, I did fall on a Cooper "SBS" black diver watch on eBay, which is pretty good, for less than fifty quid. If you're looking at genuine CWC you have shedloads more than that to spend, you lucky thing.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I saw a watch in Topman today that was pretty much identical to the infantry watch from issue one. It had a high polished case rather than a brushed one, but other than that it was spot on. They want €22 for it.

I'm starting to see NATO straps out in the wild a bit more too. I saw a navy and yellow one on a watch in River Island for €20-30ish. The one in Topman had one too. Argos are stocking Timex watches now too, one of which has a NATO on it. I had never seen them in stores here until last month.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Sorry, no, but, I did fall on a Cooper "SBS" black diver watch on eBay, which is pretty good, for less than fifty quid. If you're looking at genuine CWC you have shedloads more than that to spend, you lucky thing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


To be honest I don't think I'd be getting a brand new one, silvermans want a ridiculous amount for them but I'm scanning fleabay and other second hand sources.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

7323 posts in 2 months. WOW!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



easytake123 said:


> I am new here and i want to lean how to differentiate a Rolex watch


 hiya mate this place mite be able to help Rolex & Tudor then you are more than welcome to come back for a chat my friend


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> You know what? Despite the date window going out the . . . window . . . I think it's a nice looking watch. A bit anonymous, but stylish. An Evening in a Suit sort of watch. If the metal face isn't so bloody shiny . . .


 yeah that subby wanabee lol but it mite just surprise us like the pizza did with me I think there will be a lot of similar watches but that will be good for repair .. because you could use a watch that you did not like as much as a donor one lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Look what I got in the post today, I took a chance with the SBS watches that failed tests time keeping, also a nato for my orkina planet ocean ;-)










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Look what I got in the post today, I took a chance with the SBS watches that failed tests time keeping, also a nato for my orkina planet ocean ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shhhhh !!! please for the love of all things timey wimey do NOT tell ppl out here on the forums where you got it from ...if they wanna know ask them to send you a PM ....I dont want to face another Archive situation !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Look what I got in the post today, I took a chance with the SBS watches that failed tests time keeping, also a nato for my orkina planet ocean ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you pm me the link for the failed timekeepers please?

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Can you pm me the link for the failed timekeepers please?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


sorted


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Look what I got in the post today, I took a chance with the SBS watches that failed tests time keeping, also a nato for my orkina planet ocean ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the quality of the watch?. Was thinking of getting one and adding new guts


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Whats the quality of the watch?. Was thinking of getting one and adding new guts


it looks immaculate! pretty solid, nice rotating bezel, good lume. to be honest I'm not sure why they are sold as failed on time keeping because this one so far is still spot on after setting it 2 hours ago but I guess 2 hours isn't an accurate test so I'll wear if for a few days and keep an eye on it ;-)


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Got this one in the post today.









Added a strap bought speciale for it and it looks good. Hope it works better than the one i got yesterday


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Got this one in the post today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice one. I'm getting more and more into these vossies

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone got the first 21 watch list from eaglemoss handy?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

One step forward, one step back . My link remover has arrived, so deployed it on the reluctant Vostok strap. It has unstuck one split pin on each half, destroying the tiny bits in the process, but also the bit slid past the split pin on the other sections without dislodging them. I'll try again when I get some more, thicker, bits. Good job I ordered the rubber strap to use in the meantime.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Has anyone got the first 21 watch list from eaglemoss handy?


 there you go mate


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> One step forward, one step back . My link remover has arrived, so deployed it on the reluctant Vostok strap. It has unstuck one split pin on each half, destroying the tiny bits in the process, but also the bit slid past the split pin on the other sections without dislodging them. I'll try again when I get some more, thicker, bits. Good job I ordered the rubber strap to use in the meantime.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


I just use the little hammer and pins to push out the pins


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> there you go mate


thanks bud, It was taking ages, trying to track back and find it lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> One step forward, one step back . My link remover has arrived, so deployed it on the reluctant Vostok strap. It has unstuck one split pin on each half, destroying the tiny bits in the process, but also the bit slid past the split pin on the other sections without dislodging them. I'll try again when I get some more, thicker, bits. Good job I ordered the rubber strap to use in the meantime.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


I think you'd be well within you rights to go back to the seller on this, ask them to send you a new, sized one mate?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> thanks bud, It was taking ages, trying to track back and find it lol


just for you mate I have put a link in my signature to the list mate


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think you'd be well within you rights to go back to the seller on this, ask them to send you a new, sized one mate?


Normally Pep, I'd be right with you, it's the cost of returning it to Moscow that deters me. Having said that, if you don't ask, you definitely won't get, so I'll contact the seller and see what they say.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I just use the little hammer and pins to push out the pins


Yeah blanchy, tried that, me and a bunch of jewellers, and a couple of Timpsons. I've also tried the lump hammer and blunt drill bit. This little device is the best so far, at least I know the pins will move now.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Normally Pep, I'd be right with you, it's the cost of returning it to Moscow that deters me. Having said that, if you don't ask, you definitely won't get, so I'll contact the seller and see what they say.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


Jus ask them to send you on a new 'sized braclet'? Tell them all the issues you're having and that even all you pals on WUS can't come up with a solution  wink


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I just use the little hammer and pins to push out the pins


I'm the same, hammer and pins. I had one of the blue plastic pin removal gadgets and it folded the same way as that!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it looks immaculate! pretty solid, nice rotating bezel, good lume. to be honest I'm not sure why they are sold as failed on time keeping because this one so far is still spot on after setting it 2 hours ago but I guess 2 hours isn't an accurate test so I'll wear if for a few days and keep an eye on it ;-)


Thanks for the pm sharky. Has me wondering what the criteria are for a quartz failing time keeping standards. It's worth buying one just to see! And it's a nice timepiece too.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm the same, hammer and pins. I had one of the blue plastic pin removal gadgets and it folded the same way as that!


I keep hold of old broken .5mm drill bits to use in the link tool. Good idea to wear goggles just in case as they don't bend they snap

Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> I keep hold of old broken .5mm drill bits to use in the link tool. Good idea to wear goggles just in case as they don't bend they snap
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


That's a good idea David, I have a couple so I'll try them in the tool


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent off for soki sub auto delivery time may 12th -26th whats the average time so far can anyone enlighten me


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sent off for soki sub auto delivery time may 12th -26th whats the average time so far can anyone enlighten me


I think it was about 2 weeks.
Just checked emails
Dispatched 16th
Recieved 24th 
So it was 8 days


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

8 days it was Smeagal


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I think it was about 2 weeks.


Thanks for that


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Smeagal my Soki took 11 days so reasonably quick.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Should get this verrrry soooooon should fit through letterbox


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Almac said:


> Smeagal my Soki took 11 days so reasonably quick.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Even better


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

It's a long wait for the next EM delivery. Trying to resist temptation of buying something to keep me going

A Vostok I saw in a junk shop last week keeps calling me......

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## jcoca27 (Mar 29, 2014)

I received last week and it's very nice, a very good quartz and PAM homage, thanks WUS. I'm refering to Infantry of course.

Enviado desde mi fnac 3.0 10 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

jcoca27 said:


> I received last week and it's very nice, a very good quartz and PAM homage, thanks WUS. I'm refering to Infantry of course.
> 
> Enviado desde mi fnac 3.0 10 Plus mediante Tapatalk


I will like it I am sure


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It's a long wait for the next EM delivery. Trying to resist temptation of buying something to keep me going
> 
> A Vostok I saw in a junk shop last week keeps calling me......
> 
> ...


 I say go for it keep nagging him lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the vostok desert storm watch is like as I thought it refered to the first Gulf war


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I haven't had a lot of input recently, came back from holiday and got landed with a stinky mess at work, which I finally put to bed today.

So back to normal life today!

Watches......

I'm loving my Invicta's just now
Can't get enough of them!










Now someone was talking about the infantry pizza....

I've got one!
It's a great watch, it looks the biz, and looks great on the wrist!
I love its black finish.
I have the quartz version but I believe Infantry do a mechanical too.

The strap is a bit meh!
But the hardware on the strap looks great.

Overall great watch that comes in at a great price!

Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Can anyone tell me what the vostok desert storm watch is like as I thought it refered to the first Gulf war


 I could be wrong smeagal mate but I think they mean this one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't had a lot of input recently, came back from holiday and got landed with a stinky mess at work, which I finally put to bed today.
> 
> ...


 I will find out about the mechanical watch thanks for the info


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I could be wrong smeagal mate but I think they mean this one


That's the one. Though the one I'm getting looks far more distressed

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I could be wrong smeagal mate but I think they mean this one


You mean the Russians helped the Yanks and joined forces to build a watch what would Reagan think of that Bush senior also Next we will be getting chinese watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You mean the Russians helped the Yanks and joined forces to build a watch what would Reagan think of that Bush senior also


 found this if it makes it any clearer mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It's a long wait for the next EM delivery. Trying to resist temptation of buying something to keep me going
> 
> A Vostok I saw in a junk shop last week keeps calling me......
> 
> ...


Ageed It's only two weeks. And I've got my eye on a couple of things as well.

Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> found this if it makes it any clearer mate


ok got point us Brits called it Op Granby


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Ageed It's only two weeks. And I've got my eye on a couple of things as well.
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


Hang on have I got my dates wrong I thought the next one would be a week from tomorrow ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hang on have I got my dates wrong I thought the next one would be a week from tomorrow ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah but subscribers get 2 every month, and will get the next 2 in 2 weeks? we will be 3 weeks getting the next 2, well 3 weeks tomorrow lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hang on have I got my dates wrong I thought the next one would be a week from tomorrow ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


As a subscriber I get two every four weeks. Which means the even numbered one come a week after the newsies get them and the odd numbered ones a week early.

Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Just bought a soki sub, looks like it was the last one too. Does it have a rotating bezel, only reason I ask is it looks off centre?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> Just bought a soki sub, looks like it was the last one too. Does it have a rotating bezel, only reason I ask is it looks off centre?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yeah bezel rotates and its automatic but can also be wound up too


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Just bought a soki sub, looks like it was the last one too. Does it have a rotating bezel, only reason I ask is it looks off centre?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I must have got the second last one


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I must have got the second last one


Yeah you must of smeagal, I've bought one and the listing has now ended

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I must have got the second last one


Yes just rotate back


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yeah bezel rotates and its automatic but can also be wound up too


I'm now very excited and awaiting it's arrival, I'm hoping it arrives before the next bank holiday. I love automatic watches  I reckon it will have a sweeping second hand aswell

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm now very excited and awaiting it's arrival, I'm hoping it arrives before the next bank holiday. I love automatic watches  I reckon it will have a sweeping second hand aswell
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yip. It actually a nice watch for the money. I have to force myself to wear my others. Before this EM craze I had 5 watches. Now its 25. I must be mad lol
Mine arrived 8 days after dispatch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> As a subscriber I get two every four weeks. Which means the even numbered one come a week after the newsies get them and the odd numbered ones a week early.
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


the next one in the shop will be a week tomorrow and subs should get the next 2 the same week, that's how it usually works


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm now very excited and awaiting it's arrival, I'm hoping it arrives before the next bank holiday. I love automatic watches  I reckon it will have a sweeping second hand aswell
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


lol I getting jealous again with all these soki and archie gangs forming up lol looks like it will end up like west side story haha


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Wonder if all these chinese keep their new found wealth in swiss bank accounts


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Now waiting on3 watches 2 of which the wife knows nothing about could I say wrong address and just keep them


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Did someone order a Chinese? Perhaps with a side order of Turkmen Vostok?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> the next one in the shop will be a week tomorrow and subs should get the next 2 the same week, that's how it usually works


Last package landed on the mat on 10th April. I'm expecting the next around 8th May if they're staying on the same schedule. I think I mentioned this before, waiting's a bi+<h.

Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Did someone order a Chinese? Perhaps with a side order of Turkmen Vostok?
> View attachment 1468026


Just a tad to much for me not into currys or russian grub


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

crazy or what


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Last package landed on the mat on 10th April. I'm expecting the next around 8th May if they're staying on the same schedule. I think I mentioned this before, waiting's a bi+<h.
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


ahh, my last lot came on the 2nd. you never know they may start arriving on time! finger crossed ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> crazy or what


I saw that b4, I wonder why they blanked the name out?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Last package landed on the mat on 10th April. I'm expecting the next around 8th May if they're staying on the same schedule. I think I mentioned this before, waiting's a bi+<h.
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


Mine arrived on the 10th too. I reckon we got another 2 weeks to wait for next ones

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> crazy or what


Just think how many sokis you could by with that and rolex to


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just think how many sokis you could by with that and rolex to


None, We have all the Soki's now 
Mwuh hah hah


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yip. It actually a nice watch for the money. I have to force myself to wear my others. Before this EM craze I had 5 watches. Now its 25. I must be mad lol
> Mine arrived 8 days after dispatch


I'm the same, before my new found addiction I had 1 watch, I've now got ........ 15. If my GF gets home before me she says you've got ANOTHER parcel here, luckily she now doesn't know how many watches I've got so if she doesn't see the package she'll never know it's new  the only days she can suss me out is Mondays and Saturdays really lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I saw that b4, I wonder why they blanked the name out?


 yeah that little square on the front on some shots and on the back on the one shot that is a bit weird ant it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> None, We have all the Soki's now
> Mwuh hah hah


 lol silly bugger but it made me smile


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> crazy or what


Um... yeah.... I'll take two. Let me go find a cashpoint.....


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I just won this on ebay


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not sure my planned has worked out .... I've ordered my soki this evening so it will be a fresh new order for them to put in the earliest possible post tomorrow, but I've forgotten there's a time difference lol it's probably 4.55pm over there and post office closes at 5pm lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Been looking a HMT watches recently. But got side tracked with the vostoks. Anyhoo was considering a black Pilot when this came up.









At £11.99 what ya gonna do. Bought it


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Been looking a HMT watches recently. But got side tracked with the vostoks. Anyhoo was considering a black Pilot when this came up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very nice ive been watching hmt watches on ebay for a while and haven't seen one like that come up


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Was newly listed and ive seen a lot worse sell for more. The HMT thread only response so far is by one guy who thinks it might be a re-dial. But even if it is its nice


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Been looking a HMT watches recently. But got side tracked with the vostoks. Anyhoo was considering a black Pilot when this came up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would lol  but then I find it hard to say no lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm not sure my planned has worked out .... I've ordered my soki this evening so it will be a fresh new order for them to put in the earliest possible post tomorrow, but I've forgotten there's a time difference lol it's probably 4.55pm over there and post office closes at 5pm lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk8 hour time difference from Hong Kong


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Been looking a HMT watches recently. But got side tracked with the vostoks. Anyhoo was considering a black Pilot when this came up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no, now see what you've done! I've not looked at these watches b4 so I searched on the bay and just seen the red version of this watch, same price, probably same seller. they look really nice, tempted lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Can't see your reply smeagal

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Tomorrow its Soki with a grey strap.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The thought process on my next purchase. It might be just an indiglo Timex but
Anil Malhotra is a director of Timex India. They are not going to put his name on any old crap. Nice clean dial, better mesh strap




























Cost highest bid being mine £7.99 inc postage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Can't see your reply smeagal
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I think he fell asleep on the send key lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Can't see your reply smeagal
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Just saying about 8 hour time difference

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

That damn phone again

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just saying about 8 hour time difference
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Oh right ok so it's about 7.30am there. Nice n early lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Tomorrow its Soki with a grey strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I will go with my soki wanabee lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I have just been reading that SEAL website that a link to was posted earlier ......

Is it wrong that when I saw this ....


it reminded me of a joke ...

"Why dont blind people sky dive ?"

"Because it scares the bejeezus out of the guide dog ! "

( oh and in case anyone has not read the article ..that is a pic of a Navy seal and his K-9 who hold the world record for the highest sky-dive ( tandem with a dog ) some 30k feet ...eek !!)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I will go with my soki wanabee lol


Where is the nato strap

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I have just been reading that SEAL website that a link to was posted earlier ......
> 
> Is it wrong that when I saw this ....
> 
> ...


 yeah when I came cross it early I was quite interested in it god knows why they call the link a chocolate box lol  but theirs a museum and everything with a dive tank and such like sounds cool


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I will go with my soki wanabee lol


Where is the nato strap

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Where is the nato strap
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 l ran out of this size I'm on the look out lol but I like me some shiny ss can't you tell lol .. just to be clearer ss means stainless-steel lol just to be safe lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

That phone again does not register to tell if post goes through 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> None, We have all the Soki's now
> Mwuh hah hah


Damn, I forgot about a Soki! I've not got mine yet lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just worked I think its with the quotes 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to read for a while goodnight all

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I just won this on ebay


I like that a lot.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to read for a while goodnight all
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


yeah good nite mate catch ya tomorrow


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> I like that a lot.


Not a fan of that bezel though. Must get me a tankski


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I just won this on ebay


Nice one blanch. I know you waiting a while to get a vossie

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Not a fan of that bezel though. Must get me a tankski


I think it would have been chrome originally but has been stripped at some point. I could replace it easily enough tho


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I think it would have been chrome originally but has been stripped at some point. I could replace it easily enough tho


 it's nice but so want this one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

but then again I am loving their brand new one ant it a beauty


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nice one blanch. I know you waiting a while to get a vossie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I gave up looking for a zakaz ill get one eventually but this will do for now

Oh and it only cost me €12 delivered


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but then again I am loving their brand new one ant it a beauty


Ooooooh thats nice lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> I have just been reading that SEAL website that a link to was posted earlier ......
> 
> Is it wrong that when I saw this ....
> 
> ...


.
On the dog's first time, the important bit is to land *after *the **** and piss does. Never *ever *before, else you're gonna need a large Fabreze.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but then again I am loving their brand new one ant it a beauty


Those Vostok Europes are big money?

I'm waiting for a black and white NATO to come for my Tankist


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Foxy you having some issues with blanchys russkie pal?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I bet the dog's first time must be... interesting. Must be exciting to plummet with a floating turd and a cloud of wee alongside......


LOL , apparently the dogs have to wear a muzzle as they dont take too kindly to jumping from a plane ....wouldnt have wanted to be the guy who found that out the hard way ...imagine the scene ...being harnessed ALL the way down to the ground to a dog that is trying to rip your head off !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Foxy you having some issues with blanchys russkie pal?


Was going fine for a while Peps but i think he took offence at a post by someone else on my thread. Im now blocked allegedly. Yet this afternoon he agreed to send me a new movement. Doubt thats gonna happen now lol
Anyone selling a 2414a movement?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Was going fine for a while Peps but i think he took offence at a post by someone else on my thread. Im now blocked allegedly. Yet this afternoon he agreed to send me a new movement.


he blocked Ireland when blanchy questioned him before lol, he's a hothead it seems


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Those Vostok Europes are big money?
> 
> I'm waiting for a black and white NATO to come for my Tankist


 about the same as a new seiko combo monster


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Was going fine for a while Peps but i think he took offence at a post by someone else on my thread. Im now blocked allegedly. Yet this afternoon he agreed to send me a new movement. Doubt thats gonna happen now lol
> Anyone selling a 2414a movement?


???? Have I missed something ? Did you mean blanchy has fallen out with fox or a russian friend of fox's ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ???? Have I missed something ? Did you mean blanchy has fallen out with fox or a russian friend of fox's ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


theres a guy who sells vostoks and is a member of WUS and he blocked the whole of ireland before when blanchy dared to question him lol, he calms down in time tho lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ???? Have I missed something ? Did you mean blanchy has fallen out with fox or a russian friend of fox's ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Read this thead on my watch from asap31 ( who is effectivley the poster called Amil though he denies this when it suits him)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=7707451


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> theres a guy who sells vostoks and is a member of WUS and he blocked the whole of ireland before when blanchy dared to question him lol, he calms down in time tho lol


LOL !!! 
Thank god for that I thought for one terrible minute the wonderful equilibrium of the thread had been upset !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Read this thead on my watch from asap31 ( who is effectivley the poster called Amil though he denies this when it suits him)
> 
> Komandirskie Noob buyer


you have a good case to make a claim on that foxy, thats BS, gum in the back!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I would have happily accepted a movement to replace the broken one and continued to buy more from him. I dont want to post it back. Will just plod along and if if i find a cheap watch with the movement i want then buy it as a donor.

The second watch i got from him today keeps time perfectly.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Read this thead on my watch from asap31 ( who is effectivley the poster called Amil though he denies this when it suits him)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=7707451


That was a giggle fox, he soon went a bit ........ on you didn't he ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Silly man. Could have sold 3 watches and sent a fouth unsellable but functional movement in a crappy bashed case. It was even him that suggested i contact the seller


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Follow that thread again. He,s nuts lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Follow that thread again. He,s nuts lol


the mind boggles lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Follow that thread again. He,s nuts lol


OMG he sounds like a fruit loop!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ach weel aff tae bed. Need to be up like a puppy at the window for the postie. Been a while since i looked forward to seeing him


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

When he blocked Ireland I hadn't even mentioned the sellers namr I asked a general question about postage from russia lol.
Im staying far away from foxs other thread because the tankski I just bought was from the same seller


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all. It was to have been the subby on blue and grey NATO today, but the lovely Seiko called out to me when I opened the drawer.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning all I hope you all have a great day and the postie brings a smile to your faces lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Smeagal, my soki has been dispatched today, how about yours?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

is that my watch said:


> morning all I hope you all have a great day and the postie brings a smile to your faces lol


Are they due out today? Eaglemoss only took payment from me yesterday.

I never saw any Italian Divers in the shops, maybe they sold out by the time I looked, got mine by subscription though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> Are they due out today? Eaglemoss only took payment from me yesterday.
> 
> I never saw any Italian Divers in the shops, maybe they sold out by the time I looked, got mine by subscription though.


 think it next week for the subs mate it just couple of the guys have in coming watches and straps from the bay coming in .. yes two out of the three shops I went to last time for the pizza was out of stock but talking to shopkeeper they said that some sold better then others so people were cherry picking them .. so the goalie should be in the shops next Thursday on the 1 may hopefully mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Smeagal, my soki has been dispatched today, how about yours?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


with all this talk of Soki watches I thought I ought to get in on the action so I ordered a blue/red bezel one last night, mine has been dispatched too ;-)


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> with all this talk of Soki watches I thought I ought to get in on the action so I ordered a blue/red bezel one last night, mine has been dispatched too ;-)


I've been looking at one for quite a while now I only took the plunge last night, I know there not expensive but I'm on a budget, having a young family.

I really enjoyed the thread that was called something like "help me destroy my new mechanical watch" but that seems to have died off. They certainly are very impressive watches for the money.

I love buying from china because of the cost compared to buying from UK. I'm sure if a shipment of soki watches arrived in the UK they would sell for £20/£25 a piece.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

is that my watch said:


> think it next week for the subs mate it just couple of the guys have in coming watches and straps from the bay coming in .. yes two out of the three shops I went to last time for the pizza was out of stock but talking to shopkeeper they said that some sold better then others so people were cherry picking them .. so the goalie should be in the shops next Thursday on the 1 may hopefully mate


yeah, I've also got a Soki winging its way to me but I doubt it will arrive until next week.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> yeah, I've also got a Soki winging its way to me but I doubt it will arrive until next week.


yeah looks like a lot of the guys will get the em watches and the soki about the same time that will be a busy week for postie lol ...which colour bezel did you get then mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Just to confirm the SBS Faulty is still accurate after 18 hours










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Been away on hols with no internet access so missed a few hundred posts or so ..... !

Whatever happened to the Archive deal idea ? Still not got my Pizza - no stock local although ordered through a newsagent - hopefully in this week. If no luck will prob order an Archive. Is seller still OK with buying dark brown say and specifying tan does any know of recent experience ?

NATO straps - want to order to replace original Fanty strap & SOKI fabric. Do I just measure distance between the lugs ? And do I need replacement spring pins & a tool to install ? 

FWIW I've had a SOKI US Infantry lookalike on canvas strap for a couple of weeks now - been fine. No lost time, slim light & comfortable, even the strap is OK.
Not sure of long term quality yet but impressed and will prob order the SOKI sub too.

Thanks Jon


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Whatever happened to the Archive deal idea ? Still not got my Pizza - no stock local although ordered through a newsagent - hopefully in this week. If no luck will prob order an Archive. Is seller still OK with buying dark brown say and specifying tan does any know of recent experience ?
> 
> Thanks Jon


 I can answer that one the dealer got greed and decided to keep just selling them on the bay so he could keep the price up mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> NATO straps - want to order to replace original Fanty strap & SOKI fabric. Do I just measure distance between the lugs ? And do I need replacement spring pins & a tool to install ?


Yes you just measure the gap between the lugs, you shouldn't need replacement pins unless you damage one getting it out  there are tools to be bought for a few quid but I just use the edge of a penknife blade up against the ridge on the pin and slide away from the lug


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I can answer that one the dealer got greed and decided to keep just selling them on the bay so he could keep the price up mate


I think it was more to do with the fact that on five watches he was losing £75. Few of us would give away £75.
To be honest, I felt £15 a watch was too hard a bargain. £20 a watch would have been more realistic, the benefit being that you're guaranteed a sale whereas on ebay you can spend days being outbid and never winning one.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Just to confirm the SBS Faulty is still accurate after 18 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we have any idea who the manufacturer is? Anyone taken the back off to see?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think it was more to do with the fact that on five watches he was losing £75. Few of us would give away £75.


 lol you never get free advertising lol think how many people read this thread members and non-members so he did a deal he should have keep to it the deal in my opinion


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> so he did a deal he should have keep to it the deal in my opinion


Yes, that was perhaps wrong and he should have asked for more time to consider the deal. But we all make rash decisions.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> NATO straps - want to order to replace original Fanty strap & SOKI fabric. Do I just measure distance between the lugs ? And do I need replacement spring pins & a tool to install ?


If I remember correctly, the fanty is 20mm. I didn't need the springbar tool to take off the strap. I was able to get it off using my fingernails. You might need one for the soki though, but I'm not sure as I don't have one myself. You shouldn't need new springbars, unless you damage one when taking them out


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, that was perhaps wrong and he should have asked for more time to consider the deal. But we all make rash decisions.


 true but I was always brought up to honour any commitment made whether I change my mind or not plus this is his business so does not look good him changing his mind like that smacks of bad business ethics or is it just me lol that was bit heavy lol so archie anyone


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

This thing of ours.
Anybody else look at what watch your wearing to decide what to wear that day.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> This thing of ours.
> Anybody else look at what watch your wearing to decide what to wear that day.


lol no I live in a nudist colony hehe


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> This thing of ours.
> Anybody else look at what watch your wearing to decide what to wear that day.


I tend not to wear my Hello Kitty time trainer watch with my suit......


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> This thing of ours.
> Anybody else look at what watch your wearing to decide what to wear that day.


Sometimes....

I have also bought NATOs to match my clothes


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol no I live in a nudist colony hehe


Who would care about looking at a watch there though lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Smeagal, my soki has been dispatched today, how about yours?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


l take it has cheers just reading back the thread postiegave me a suprise infantry watch arrived just now. Better. Get it opened post pics later

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Who would care about looking at a watch there though lol


lol well you got to keep an eye on the time you don't want to miss the keep fit lessons lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol well you got to keep an eye on the time you don't want to miss the keep fit lessons lol


I keep fit by lifting the credit card up to read the numbers off.....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Now I have pair


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Now I have pair


 nice very did you thank the postie lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

71 grams not bad, good feel to it yes I like it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've been looking at one for quite a while now I only took the plunge last night, I know there not expensive but I'm on a budget, having a young family.
> 
> I really enjoyed the thread that was called something like "help me destroy my new mechanical watch" but that seems to have died off. They certainly are very impressive watches for the money.
> 
> ...





Fox Covert said:


> Who would care about looking at a watch there though lol


I would. Be a way of averting my eyes away from all the women and tripping over random stiff or stuff I meant hehe

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nice very did you thank the postie lol


It just so happened that he also handed in 5 parcels for the wife and smeagal got out and had to run after him in my jammies it happens every time


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It just so happened that he also handed in 5 parcels for the wife and smeagal got out and had to run after him in my jammies it happens every time


Is smeagal a house cat then? 
I don't mind getting parcels when my GF gets parcels aswell, doesn't make me feel so bad lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Is smeagal a house cat then?
> I don't mind getting parcels when my GF gets parcels aswell, doesn't make me feel so bad lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 lol but I bet her shoes are costing a hell a lot more then your watches lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol but I bet her shoes are costing a hell a lot more then your watches lol


I wonder how u guessed that lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Is smeagal a house cat then?
> I don't mind getting parcels when my GF gets parcels aswell, doesn't make me feel so bad lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yes he is a Cornish Rex worth a few bob but most people find him ugly thats why he is called smeagal after Golum in the LOR but the wife loves him regardiing parcels 5 to 1 is not fair in my book all she says is that it is second hand stuff


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I wonder how u guessed that lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 bin there done that lol she said something had to go so I showed her the door lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

We appear to have a new postman. Sitting around all day and still no sign of him. The other day he dropped the letters in at 11, then came back 20 minutes later when I was in the shower with make up brushes that my sister ordered which had to be signed for. 

I've just noticed that my bedroom has developed a ticking noise.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes he is a Cornish Rex worth a few bob but most people find him ugly thats why he is called smeagal after Golum in the LOR but the wife loves him regardiing parcels 5 to 1 is not fair in my book all she says is that it is second hand stuff


I've just google a Cornish Rex, they do look expensive. Not seen many of them that's for sure. I do quite a bit if second hand shopping, I'd rather pay £100 for something second hand knowing it was probably £200 new. 5 parcels to 1 though is a little outweighed, get on the laptop and type eBay In the search bar 



is that my watch said:


> bin there done that lol she said something had to go so I showed her the door lol


My missus is starting to get a bit annoyed with what I'm buying but I'm not spending large volumes of cash, just small and often lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> We appear to have a new postman. Sitting around all day and still no sign of him. The other day he dropped the letters in at 11, then came back 20 minutes later when I was in the shower with make up brushes that my sister ordered which had to be signed for.
> 
> I've just noticed that my bedroom has developed a ticking noise.


What are you doing in the shower with makeup brushes I take it you missed out a comma,


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've just google a Cornish Rex, they do look expensive. Not seen many of them that's for sure. I do quite a bit if second hand shopping, I'd rather pay £100 for something second hand knowing it was probably £200 new. 5 parcels to 1 though is a little outweighed, get on the laptop and type eBay In the search bar
> 
> My missus is starting to get a bit annoyed with what I'm buying but I'm not spending large volumes of cash, just small and often lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I think we all need to set limits on how much we spend I have watch tin and if I have bits of money left say from food shopping left over I drop it in there and when it feels weight enough I get it out and give It a count then it watch buying time lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> What are you doing in the shower with makeup brushes I take it you missed out a comma,


lol I had to read it twice my self lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

smeagal said:


> What are you doing in the shower with makeup brushes I take it you missed out a comma,


Sometimes I like to feel pretty ....

Yep, missed a comma.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think we all need to set limits on how much we spend I have watch tin and if I have bits of money left say from food shopping left over I drop it in there and when it feels weight enough I get it out and give It a count then it watch buying time lol


I have some sort of a program in place, I spend my spare cash. I cut the neighbours lawn on Saturday and charged him £10, that's what bought my soki. He knocked on my door Sunday morning and said he wants a tree cut down, this tree is shall we say ............. Quite large, so I'm thinking get that done on Saturday even if it is pissing down and then get on the bay lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> I have some sort of a program in place, I spend my spare cash. I cut the neighbours lawn on Saturday and charged him £10, that's what bought my soki. He knocked on my door Sunday morning and said he wants a tree cut down, this tree is shall we say ............. Quite large, so I'm thinking get that done on Saturday even if it is pissing down and then get on the bay lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Bills first and whats left wife takes I can never win pocket money feel like a kid again


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bin there done that lol she said something had to go so I showed her the door lol


Have a mate who had a private aeroplane (little Cessna) and a missus. She told him it was either the plane or her, so when he got on his phone she asked what he was doing, he said it looks like there's a spare seat for the trip to Jersey next weekend so I'll invite someone along... LOL


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/awfull-g-shock-homages-discounter-germany-1017260-4.html#post7716931

I know you guys aren't really G shock fans, but homages have appeared in Lidls in Germany and will no doubt appear in lidls in the British Isles some time soon...8.99 :-0


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Nothing wrong with a Gshock
> 
> Nice heads up! Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be getting one, they seem a good homage and the ugliness adds to their charm lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/awfull-g-shock-homages-discounter-germany-1017260-4.html#post7716931
> 
> I know you guys aren't really G shock fans, but homages have appeared in Lidls in Germany and will no doubt appear in lidls in the British Isles some time soon...8.99 :-0


Nothing wrong with a Gshock

Nice heads up! Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

not at all bad for the price, nice and ugly lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Question ....

Is there a right way or a wrong way to wear a 5 ring ZULU strap ??

the reason I ask is because I discovered a thread on another forum discussing it and I thought I would get everyone's opinion on here ...

Apparently the "right way " to put a 5 ring ZULU strap on a watch is like this ....



which ends up with the strap looking like this on your watch .....



​
If you look closely at the pictures you can see that by putting the strap on this way you no longer end up with as much strap "leftover" to tuck under the buckles , also you dont get the "jangling" noise from the loose rings on the strap as they are now being used for a purpose .

So guys ...discuss .....lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Quick question, who hasn't yet got an Archive but is planning to get one?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Question ....
> 
> Is there a right way or a wrong way to wear a 5 ring ZULU strap ??
> 
> ...


I'll opt out of this debate as NATOs and ZULUs totally confuse me lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'll opt out of this debate as NATOs and ZULUs totally confuse me lol


LOL I know what you mean ....as far as I have understood it the difference between a NATO and a ZULU strap boils down to the amount of buckles ....

NATO= 3
ZULU = 5

I could however be wrong ( as I usually am ..ask the missus )


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> LOL I know what you mean ....as far as I have understood it the difference between a NATO and a ZULU strap boils down to the amount of buckles ....
> 
> NATO= 3
> ZULU = 5
> ...


No a NATO usually has 5 buckles, zulus come in 3 and 5 varieties lol, some zulus just go through once and NATOs twice, tho some Zulus do go through twice but have rounded buckles ...think thats it lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No a NATO usually has 5 buckles, zulus come in 3 and 5 varieties lol, some zulus just go through once and NATOs twice, tho some Zulus do go through twice but have rounded buckles ...think thats it lol


LOL well actually according to this ......



OK now I am even MORE confused lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> LOL well actually according to this ......
> 
> 
> 
> OK now I am even MORE confused lol


I dont think original natos had shiny buckles as they would possibly give away your place I thjnk they had a matt finish thats just zulu selling their product


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think I'll give fanty a spin today. We've all been neglecting the old guy

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

My bond nato arrived for the SBS Faulty, well it's a day in and suddenly we are now 3 minutes in front of normal time :-/










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My bond nato arrived for the SBS Faulty, well it's a day in and suddenly we are now 3 minutes in front of normal time :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least you will always be early


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Pepperami, check your pm's mate.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Well at least you will always be early


Very true lol, it seems odd that at 18 houirs it was still spot on but it's gained 3 mins in the next 6 hours lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to my daughters wearing the infantry pizza she will give it the once over as she knows her watches I will let you all know if it gets the thumbs up


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

having said I didn't see any Italian Diver issue 5's, I just saw one round the local Martins newsagent. Needless to say I snapped it up so I've got a spare.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Do we have any idea who the manufacturer is? Anyone taken the back off to see?


I've had the back off as the watch is gaining so thought I'd have a look at the movement, it's a Miyota 2115 movement.









anybody know how easy they are to replace?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Question ....
> 
> Is there a right way or a wrong way to wear a 5 ring ZULU strap ??
> 
> ...


that just looks too uncomfortable with the big lump of strap pressing into your wrist! I've just tried it and it's horrible lol, I'll stick to doing it wrong ;-)


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've had the back off as the watch is gaining so thought I'd have a look at the movement, it's a Miyota 2115 movement.
> 
> View attachment 1468710
> 
> ...


Remove crown pin
Remove hands
Remove dial. Looks like the two plastic pins in the corners. Would tap slightly with a hot soldering iron. (make sure they are the fixing points first) should just pop off. Reverse procedure. If there is not enough plastic to reseal those pins add more from a black biro lid.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Remove crown pin
> Remove hands
> Remove dial. Looks like the two plastic pins in the corners. Would tap slightly with a hot soldering iron. (make sure they are the fixing points first) should just pop off. Reverse procedure. If there is not enough plastic to reseal those pins add more from a black biro lid.


And a replacement movement is going for about 6 quid on the bay


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Remove crown pin
> Remove hands
> Remove dial. Looks like the two plastic pins in the corners. Would tap slightly with a hot soldering iron. (make sure they are the fixing points first) should just pop off. Reverse procedure. If there is not enough plastic to reseal those pins add more from a black biro lid.


Before you do any of the above ...have you replaced the battery ...as when I discovered these upon reading the auction notes it did say "may need battery replacing " ...so it could just be something as simple as that .


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

For anyone still looking for a Fanty Lufty or subby , last chance did bid on my ones.

fanty 1970&apos;s US Infantry Vietnam war watch reproduction | eBay

lufty 1940&apos;s Luftwaffe WW2 Pilot&apos;s watch replica: New and sealed | eBay

subby 1970&apos;s British SBS Commando watch reproduction:New and sealed | eBay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Before you do any of the above ...have you replaced the battery ...as when I discovered these upon reading the auction notes it did say "may need battery replacing " ...so it could just be something as simple as that .


Good thinking! I always think of it losing time with dying batteries but I guess it can go either way! I've dropped a new battery in so lets see what happens! it's the same battery as the EM watches too so I think it's ebay time for a few spares


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Moooman said:


> For anyone still looking for a Fanty Lufty or subby , last chance did bid on my ones.
> 
> fanty 1970&apos;s US Infantry Vietnam war watch reproduction | eBay
> 
> ...


I thought the lufty would be going for much more by now. Hopefully it picks up in the last few minutes for you


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Does magnetisation effect quartz watches too? I've heard of people leaving their watches on laptops, too close to speakers, etc and the watch would pick up a charge and run fast/slow.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I was thinking the same. Maybe put a reserve on it. Do you want me to bid moo and you can relist

The lofty is worth more

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Good thinking! I always think of it losing time with dying batteries but I guess it can go either way! I've dropped a new battery in so lets see what happens! it's the same battery as the EM watches too so I think it's ebay time for a few spares


Cool let us know how it does ....as these have been in my sights since the "subby" was released .


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was thinking the same. Maybe put a reserve on it. Do you want me to bid moo and you can relist
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I dont know, i'll get back to you if it doesnt pick up soon.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

How the hell the fanty is still at £1.70 is beyond me.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

In the post today. New red lined box for my own collected watches. Will keep EM watches in black case but gonna need another damn box for incoming


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> How the hell the fanty is still at £1.70 is beyond me.


I'd try relist them

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'd try relist them
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


well i mean, im 20p up on my original investment (And thats including a pizza and putin aswell bare in mind)

so its not as if i'm up sh*t creek so to speak.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

SOMEONE RUN UP THE BID DAMMIT


(sorry)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> well i mean, im 20p up on my original investment (And thats including a pizza and putin aswell bare in mind)
> 
> so its not as if i'm up sh*t creek so to speak.


Yes agreed, I just thought you'd get a little more for them


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes agreed, I just thought you'd get a little more for them


If the Fanty doesnt go for a fiver, and the lufty for 15, i'll be pissed.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> £2.95 bargain !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> If the Fanty doesnt go for a fiver, and the lufty for 15, i'll be pissed.


 :-( :-O


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> If the Fanty doesnt go for a fiver, and the lufty for 15, i'll be pissed.


£2.95 bargain !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> looks like I won it for £2.95 lol


lol, you want it? Or permission to relist sir!?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> looks like I won it for £2.95 lol


The sharks were circling ! Lol

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

If they rat me or anyone else out to ebay they're grade A assholes.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> lol, you want it? Or permission to relist sir!?


Be careful what you post on here guys, due to lurkers there's nothing stopping a disgruntled one reporting you to eBay

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> If they rat me or anyone else out to ebay they're grade A assholes.


Unfortunaly Moooman there's plenty like that about. Wouldn't want you to have your account deleted over a couple of quid.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> having said I didn't see any Italian Diver issue 5's, I just saw one round the local Martins newsagent. Needless to say I snapped it up so I've got a spare.


or you could have one with the second hand on and one with the second hand off sorted lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just a friendly word to you guys about that ebay auction, you need to be careful that what you are doing doesn't appear to be shill bidding. That is a very, very serious thing that you can get into a *lot* of trouble for.

I also think that it's against forum rules to link to your own Ebay sales in a post unless it is in the specific 'Links to Ebay auctions' section of the sales forum on here.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Now waiting on3 watches 2 of which the wife knows nothing about could I say wrong address and just keep them


How many of us hide this hobby from our partners? 'Hi. My name is Stuart and I have a secret. I buy watches and I don't know why. I don't tell my wife'


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just a friendly word to you guys about that ebay auction, you need to be careful that what you are doing doesn't appear to be shill bidding. That is a very, very serious thing that you can get into a *lot* of trouble for.
> 
> I also think that it's against forum rules to link to your own Ebay sales in a post unless it is in the specific 'Links to Ebay auctions' section of the sales forum on here.


That's good advice guys.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/8632357.stm

http://ebay.about.com/od/glossaryofebayterms/g/gl_shill.htm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Before you do any of the above ...have you replaced the battery ...as when I discovered these upon reading the auction notes it did say "may need battery replacing " ...so it could just be something as simple as that .


sounds good to me that some times stops them stuttering to I always try the battery first


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Should I be happy for £15 for the lufty??


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> BBC News - Warning over eBay bidding trick
> 
> Shill Bidding - What is Shill Bidding? - Glossary of eBay Terms


No more talk of ebay so lol

Just a bit of advice to people who are selling on ebay, try to have your auctions end in the evening as more people will be able to bid then


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Should I be happy for £15 for the lufty??


I think 15 is pretty good, it could jump in the last minute tho


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Should I be happy for £15 for the lufty??


 I am a bit surprise with the price as there on-line shop is still out of stock maybe all the sub have now been filled so no one Is desperate any more ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Agreed Blanchy, the time that the auction ends is very important. I always do mine on 10 day auctions that start around 6pm on a a Thursday and end a week and a half later on the Sunday evening. That way you get two whole weekends of opportunity for people to spot your items because the weekends are the busiest days for browsing on Ebay. You also want your auctions to be finishing at a time when the maximum amount of people are around to be available to bid on them, hence the Sunday 6pm finishing time slot.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Put the lufty up with a ridiculousy high price but with a 'make an offer' option.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Quick question, who hasn't yet got an Archive but is planning to get one?


Me ........ why for so you ask ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> Should I be happy for £15 for the lufty??


That's what mine went for. I set an auction with a buy it now for £15 and someone snapped it up within 2 hours of it going up. If you set a high price, you may not sell it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

jonmac73 said:


> Me ........ why for so you ask ?


just curious.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> This thing of ours.
> Anybody else look at what watch your wearing to decide what to wear that day.


It's still the other way around for me at the moment. Blue Jumper, Subby. Green or Brown Jumper, Pizza or Lufty. Black Jumper, Putin. Polo Shirts, any choice . . . Am I thinking about this too much?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Pizza today. The jumper has brown in it . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bin there done that lol she said something had to go so I showed her the door lol


LMFAO. Oh Dear. Shouldn't laugh, but that's funny.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> comma's are very important things. (Reader Beware, Grammar Police are here . . . ) ' . . then came back 20 minutes later when I was in the shower with make up brushes . . . '


uh-oh we don't need no police of any sort here....


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> We appear to have a new postman. Sitting around all day and still no sign of him. The other day he dropped the letters in at 11, then came back 20 minutes later when I was in the shower with make up brushes that my sister ordered which had to be signed for.
> 
> I've just noticed that my bedroom has developed a ticking noise.


comma's are very important things. (Reader Beware, Grammar Police are here . . . ) ' . . then came back 20 minutes later when I was in the shower with make up brushes . . . '


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> uh-oh we don't need no police of any sort here....


Just look at my grammar its not perfect but it is how you read it, it was just how it looked whilst reading the sentence.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for replies to a couple of queries posted today to: (much appreciated)
isthatmywatch
sharkyfisher
chrono555
Tomo-murphy

edit: yaaaaaay first post on a page in over 750 pages LOL


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Just ordering a "Pepsi" soki and a black alligator leather strap with deployment clasp for my Jaragar monaco !!! 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was a bit upset with my locally charity shop and cash converter my tin is fully and I wanted a watch cash con did not have any never saw that before and the charity was all ladies ones grrrr I can feel the twitching starting haha .. I must buy a watch lol  felt like strip cleaning and restoring an old watch lol well there's sod all on the box anymore ... so what to do guess it's window shopping on the bay is there anything you guys are looking for and I will keep my eyes open for it .....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was a bit upset with my locally charity shop and cash converter my tin is fully and I wanted a watch cash con did not have any never saw that before and the charity was all ladies ones grrrr I can feel the twitching starting haha .. I must buy a watch lol  felt like strip cleaning and restoring an old watch lol well there's sod all on the box anymore ... so what to do guess it's window shopping on the bay is there anything you guys are looking for and I will keep my eyes open for it .....


I'm a complete noob at this, but I'm pondering bidding on one of the quality timekeeping failures, and if it's duff, getting a new movement and swapping them over. The most watch making I've done so far is changing batteries and removing the second hand on my pizza.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm a complete noob at this, but I'm pondering bidding on one of the quality timekeeping failures, and if it's duff, getting a new movement and swapping them over. The most watch making I've done so far is changing batteries and removing the second hand on my pizza.


I'd say give it a go TOW but don't forget to post plenty of pictures of you progress if you do.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm a complete noob at this, but I'm pondering bidding on one of the quality timekeeping failures, and if it's duff, getting a new movement and swapping them over. The most watch making I've done so far is changing batteries and removing the second hand on my pizza.


 it's harder on quartz I have taken the face of an old watch but it's all depends on how they are secure some are bonded some are screw some are plastic tubes it's Working out which one before you break it ....that why I love buying them from the charity shop to play with I got one that was like a black bracelet and the crystal was all foggy and I could hardly see the face so for.. I think it was £2.49 or was it £3.49 I thought what the hell so I took it home I took the bracelet of and drop it in my special cleaning solution and took the movement out and the crystal and drop the case in the cleaning solution and then polish the crystal with toothpaste and then when to the case and the strap I took it out and the case it was a lovely ss bracelet and i put it back together and it was a great little chrono I will dig it out and put up a pic 

here it is


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I know someone posted it a few days ago but I can't remember now. How long is the usual wait for the Soki's from Hong Kong ? 14 days ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I know someone posted it a few days ago but I can't remember now. How long is the usual wait for the Soki's from Hong Kong ? 14 days ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I think someone said 8 days


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just a friendly word to you guys about that ebay auction, you need to be careful that what you are doing doesn't appear to be shill bidding. That is a very, very serious thing that you can get into a *lot* of trouble for.
> 
> I also think that it's against forum rules to link to your own Ebay sales in a post unless it is in the specific 'Links to Ebay auctions' section of the sales forum on here.


oops Thanks for letting me know. Never thought about this

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Casio Edifice Red Bull Edition. £89 Cash Converter.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I know someone posted it a few days ago but I can't remember now. How long is the usual wait for the Soki's from Hong Kong ? 14 days ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I got my Soki in 8 days


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I got my Soki in 8 days


8 days would be great !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Casio Edifice Red Bull Edition. £89 Cash Converter.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Is it availible online. Im skint now but seems like a steal depending on condition


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> 8 days would be great !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


How about 2 months? (Original Fanty still isnt here)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> How about 2 months? (Original Fanty still isnt here)


That's very very shoddy Moooman to say the least. I feel your pain dude.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

these are probably the best two finds I have had from charity shops


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> these are probably the best two finds I have had from charity shops


Think I'm going to have to start popping my head round the door of a couple of charity shops ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Is it availible online. Im skint now but seems like a steal depending on condition


No, in store in Caerphilly. Sorry. I may pick it up and sell it on . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

And yet another nato, this time for the orkina planet! While I was fitting it I had a look at the movement, it's the same as the SBS Faulty, miyota 2115 ;-)










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Think I'm going to have to start popping my head round the door of a couple of charity shops ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yes but I had to clean them up they were almost black and the glass was foggy from age and not being maintained but I enjoy cleaning them up and I was very happy with these .. I always stick my head in charity shop when I'm out you can get some great finds in there if you look past what they first look like for around a fiver ... next time I find one I will take a couple of before and after pics lol you pay more in the cash cons but you don't tend to need to do much with them and you get the boxes they come in some times so worth it .. i pick up a nautical for £39.99 that was a few months old that was £199.99 new  but not had anything decent in a while


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's harder on quartz I have taken the face of an old watch but it's all depends on how they are secure some are bonded some are screw some are plastic tubes it's Working out which one before you break it ....that why I love buying them from the charity shop to play with I got one that was like a black bracelet and the crystal was all foggy and I could hardly see the face so for.. I think it was £2.49 or was it £3.49 I thought what the hell so I took it home I took the bracelet of and drop it in my special cleaning solution and took the movement out and the crystal and drop the case in the cleaning solution and then polish the crystal with toothpaste and then when to the case and the strap I took it out and the case it was a lovely ss bracelet and i put it back together and it was a great little chrono I will dig it out and put up a pic
> 
> here it is


Do you use a branded solution or a DIY mix to clean movements/ cases. I've got a couple of really badly tarnished pieces that need a good soak. Any advice apreciated

Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

6 straps arrived in the post for me today lol

1 20mm black nato and 5 24mm leather bands


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Do you use a branded solution or a DIY mix to clean movements/ cases. I've got a couple of really badly tarnished pieces that need a good soak. Any advice apreciated
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


 my own secret recipe lol just call me the colonel .... but there are some decent over the counter one's I will have a look and pop a couple up for you later when I'm back on


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

the Irish guy I'm getting my Komanderskies from says he has more and will let me know prior to putting them on the irish classified stie, would any of you guys be intereted in seeing these?


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Mr. Postman for my surprise when I got home from work!!
at last I've got a pic to work!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

It's funny, the suns out, it's warm, my thoughts and interests are turning more and more towards my bikes
(motor) .

I've mentioned it before but my interest in the MWC watches is waning. 
I think I'll stop when the free gifts have all arrived (the watch box and the RAF watch).
I like the collection and am over the moon that so many people have been brought into watches by them.
I love the fact our little community has been brought together by them, but the actual watches aren't captivating me as much as, say, the Jaragar Monaco does.
So I think I'll stop soon and just enjoy the ones I have as a novelty.

I'm also considering thinning my lot out a little soon, as lately I find myself wearing the same 3 over and over.

What I am enjoying immensely though is this thread, and how everyones interests are going along, and how we all seem to be drawn to the same styles!

Long live this thread and all who sail in her!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Curlykid said:


> Thanks Mr. Postman for my surprise when I got home from work!!
> at last I've got a pic to work!


Sweet!
You like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> the Irish guy I'm getting my Komanderskies from says he has more and will let me know prior to putting them on the irish classified stie, would any of you guys be intereted in seeing these?


I might be interested


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Long live this thread and all who sail in her!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll second that, the watch collection seems to have wained a little on this thread and the topics diverted to 'loving watches and all things watches', which is cool,

Theres great knowledge sharing here, and you dont feel the need to hesitate asking a quetion that others will jump and and ridicule with a some sort of 'superiority complex'.

I find myself strangely loyal to the guys on here, foxys recent issue has rightly pissed me off lol and I find I have to hold myself back lol.

As Clint Eastwood once famously said in 'Hearthbreak ridge', 'this dosen't mean we're going to be swapping spit in the shower'  but this thread is deffo a daily joy for me and the guys in it all seem (as we'd say in Irealnd) 'Sound'


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> It's funny, the suns out, it's warm, my thoughts and interests are turning more and more towards my bikes
> (motor) .
> 
> I've mentioned it before but my interest in the MWC watches is waning.
> ...


that's my plan, I'd rather have a dozen great watches than 80, lets be honest nice looking cheap watches


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I might be interested


Be no harm to see what he has, he has some poljots and vinatage Komanderskies up on adverts already but he says he has more to come and will let me know 1st. Might be another way to avoid our Krazy Komrade on the Bay lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'll second that, the watch collection seems to have wained a little on this thread and the topics diverted to 'loving watches and all things watches', which is cool,
> 
> Theres great knowledge sharing here, and you dont feel the need to hesitate asking a quetion that others will jump and and ridicule with a some sort of 'superiority complex'.
> 
> ...


Well said kev and pep I probably wont buy too many of the em watches but I will be buying many different watches that have been mentioned in this thread. I'll stay posting in this thread and stay up to date on the em collection. 
The atmosphere in this thread is great between all the advice banter and giveaways its practically a mini forum. 

Oh and I would defend foxy but im waiting for a watch from that seller and ive already had my run in with him lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Be no harm to see what he has, he has some poljots and vinatage Komanderskies up on adverts already but he says he has more to come and will let me know 1st. Might be another way to avoid our Krazy Komrade on the Bay lol


Can you pm me a link to his adverts profile?

As much as I want to avoide him his watches can go very cheap


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's my plan, I'd rather have a dozen great watches than 80, lets be honest nice looking cheap watches


I couldnt agree more , to be quite honest now that I have the pizza I am a happy bunny and the next 3 watches that are due for release have left me a lil cold , however as you cant really tell what they are really going to look like from the pix that they show on the EM site I will be popping into whsmiths to look at them in the flesh . I hope that there are going to be some nice surprises down the line BUT I will not be buying every watch in the collection .

Like the rest of you what has struck me is the little community that has sprung up from this thread and I will be continuing to be a part of it for as long as it is around .

I just wish that the interest in the Military Watch Collection had not re-ignited by love for watches ....what is even worse now is that they seem to have been a "gateway" into an addiction for NATO and ZULU straps ...I am getting a little bit worried however that its leading onto other things aswell as now I am looking at watch tools and display cases ....arghhhh its never ending !!! lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I couldnt agree more , to be quite honest now that I have the pizza I am a happy bunny and the next 3 watches that are due for release have left me a lil cold , however as you cant really tell what they are really going to look like from the pix that they show on the EM site I will be popping into whsmiths to look at them in the flesh . I hope that there are going to be some nice surprises down the line BUT I will not be buying every watch in the collection .
> 
> Like the rest of you what has struck me is the little community that has sprung up from this thread and I will be continuing to be a part of it for as long as it is around .
> 
> I just wish that the interest in the Military Watch Collection had not re-ignited by love for watches ....what is even worse now is that they seem to have been a "gateway" into an addiction for NATO and ZULU straps ...I am getting a little bit worried however that its leading onto other things aswell as now I am looking at watch tools and display cases ....arghhhh its never ending !!! lol


As I seen mentioned on WUS before watch collecting is a rich man's sport

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> It's funny, the suns out, it's warm, my thoughts and interests are turning more and more towards my bikes
> (motor) .
> 
> I've mentioned it before but my interest in the MWC watches is waning.
> ...


Hear hear

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'll second that, the watch collection seems to have wained a little on this thread and the topics diverted to 'loving watches and all things watches', which is cool,
> 
> Theres great knowledge sharing here, and you dont feel the need to hesitate asking a quetion that others will jump and and ridicule with a some sort of 'superiority complex'.
> 
> ...


There's some great craic going on in this little community

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I keep coming back here for the banter and the advice, and because the fortnightly MWC watches prompt well informed discussion on the originals and their cheaper homages. Keep it up guys, please 

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Can you pm me a link to his adverts profile?
> 
> As much as I want to avoide him his watches can go very cheap


Ditto. Could you pm me too please m8?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My new baby arrived today. I bought this with the intention of flipping it but I have fallen in love!









Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Do you use a branded solution or a DIY mix to clean movements/ cases. I've got a couple of really badly tarnished pieces that need a good soak. Any advice apreciated
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


 so I will say looking on -line you mite aswell save your money and do one of three things-- I will let you in to my secret I first try them in hot almost boiling water with aldis washing up liquid leave them about half hour and dry them with the blue cloths from aldis lol ... if that don't work make a pint glass of equal amounts of vinegar and water I use malt (but that just because I like it on me chips as well lol) for five minutes then put them in a glass of plain water for five minute and rinse and dry with blue cloth ... if still marked then as last resort I use silvo it's like brasso but it's good for chrome.. ss... silver and aluminium so ssshhh don't tell anyone lol  that's for the case and straps
for the face I say soapy water and cotton buds only I would not clean a movement


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Sweet!
> You like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I do.
Different to what I normally would wear but it's nice!
I don't understand the day/date part though!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

My 'Infantry NATO strap' arrived from China today. All that way - it cost me £1.04 & I think it's the best quality nato I've got so far! 
22mm olive with black buckles. Going on Putin very soon

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I appreciate all the support on the Russian conflict guys. Its a learning curve. I got a great watch from Amil and one not so great. The gum was a surprise and I found it was holding the dial in place, in itself it posed no problem. But the watch stopping at the 53rd minute every second hour was the real problem.
I now have a watch that I can pull to bits, find the problem and hopefully put it back together. (or find a donor) I have the tools and just need the know how.
This thread seems to describe the problem with that watch. https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/anatomy-vostok-68330.html

Like myself it might have a few broken teeth lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I'm also considering thinning my lot out a little soon, as lately I find myself wearing the same 3 over and over.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 which three I wonder 

let me guess a g shock and two Invicta


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Back home now still wearing the Infantry pizza, just checked it's only the hands that are lumiminus at least I will not be going out in a Op tonight so I don't need it. other than that the watch and strap are fine,hearing what has been said on the thread I do agree with most of the points but, there are no buts just testing, grammar gone to hell again keep up the good work one and all.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Yeah, I do.
> Different to what I normally would wear but it's nice!
> I don't understand the day/date part though!


I agree about the day/date, it's a little confusing. 1-7 sort of makes sense monday to sunday but the date is a bit odd to read after 15 lol


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I agree about the day/date, it's a little confusing. 1-7 sort of makes sense monday to sunday but the date is a bit odd to read after 15 lol


Yeah very odd!
Looks nice though, heavy and chunky. Will wear it Saturday night out on the town!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I appreciate all the support on the Russian conflict guys. Its a learning curve. I got a great watch from Amil and one not so great. The gum was a surprise and I found it was holding the dial in place, in itself it posed no problem. But the watch stopping at the 53rd minute every second hour was the real problem.
> I now have a watch that I can pull to bits, find the problem and hopefully put it back together. (or find a donor) I have the tools and just need the know how.
> This thread seems to describe the problem with that watch. https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/anatomy-vostok-68330.html
> 
> Like myself it might have a few broken teeth lol


You acted with complete integrity with this issue Foxy, and as someone said in the thread 'Kudos', he made a mistake in the way he reacted, as much as we all moan about things, the customer is always right and if you wain from that your not going to be selling for long?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to wear my old timer to work tomorrow


----------



## atlascustoms (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice collection, thanks!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My new baby arrived today. I bought this with the intention of flipping it but I have fallen in love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh I like that mike, I find myself strangely attracted to the rather large crown on it !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> which three I wonder
> 
> let me guess a g shock and two Invicta


Ha ha close,

2 invictas and a Casio diver... MDV106

I do have a few more that look fantastic, but these three are my usual suspects.....maybe I'll stick some pics up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Curlykid said:


> Yeah, I do.
> Different to what I normally would wear but it's nice!
> I don't understand the day/date part though!


Me neither...but it does look good!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's my lufty on one of my new leather straps


























I like the pattern on the leather, its a little bit still but hopefully it'll soften up in a few days


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ha ha close,
> 
> 2 invictas and a Casio diver... MDV106
> 
> ...


 yeah some one mention the Casio mdv 106 it is a bit taste ant it here it Is  just for those going huh


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I agree about the day/date, it's a little confusing. 1-7 sort of makes sense monday to sunday but the date is a bit odd to read after 15 lol


Where the day and date hands have one side silver on done side orange set the day side on the numbers on the orange hand and set the date o. The first of the month on the orange hand so then when it goes round and past and then starts showing the silver side of the hand you then know to the add the numbers up. So for example if the date shows the silver hand showing 6th then the date is really the 21st. If that makes any sense !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> yeah some one mention the Casio mdv 106 it is a bit taste ant it here it Is  just for those going huh


Oops, I meant MDV102.

I tried the mdv106, but it just didn't cut it in the flesh

This is the 102










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oops, I meant MDV102.
> 
> I tried the mdv106, but it just didn't cut it in the flesh
> 
> ...


 yeah that's even more sexy ant it


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that's even more sexy ant it


Yep, I love this watch!

It's got a cool screw down back, screw down crown, 120 click bezel with the most solid feel ever.
The led illumination is insane!

If you can find one I recommend you buy it!

Downside is the crystal is easily scratched!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah I think I will be a little bit more choose on some of the mwc I bought four pizzas but that was in case when I popped the second hand of if I did not like it.. I got one to wear and one for the collection and spare just in case .. but with the goalie i think as it not taken my fancy I will buy two only one for the collection the other to strip and and photography and then maybe wear and I will only go mad on the choice one's like the fanty lufty and pizza


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Oooh I like that mike, I find myself strangely attracted to the rather large crown on it !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yeah, I like the crown. It is huge (46mm, 16mm thick) and weighs a ton but I love it, and although my head says sell it (i could probably make £100 plus on what I paid for it if I sold it on eBay) I can't bring myself to part with it now.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all. It's back to basics today with the GI Joe on olive NATO. Sorry, I have trouble typing "fanty", damn autocorrect keeps putting something rude instead...

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning folks - today's the first day I've not worn the Pizza since I got it. My MD clocked it yesterday and couldn't believe it cost a tenner. Today I've reverted to one of my oldest, cheapest, most comfortable favourites: it's a no-brand knock-off pseudo-subby that I picked up as a 'stop-gap' at a market in Gran Canaria 10 years ago for 10 Euros when I knocked my watch off the balcony! It's still going, original strap, so eight quid well spent (though a few battle scars).

Have a good Friday - bring on the weekend.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Morning all. It's back to basics today with the GI Joe on olive NATO. Sorry, I have trouble typing "fanty", damn autocorrect keeps putting something rude instead...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


I like the issue 1 watch. Wish I'd bought more than 1. If only I'd known how good they were when I bought it. 4 quid bargain.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been wearing my Navy Vostok Komandirskie most of this week. I'll make a concerted effort to wear an EM watch tomorrow. My Putin is wearing a new NATO strap now - probably try that

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've been wearing my Navy Vostok Komandirskie most of this week. I'll make a concerted effort to wear an EM watch tomorrow. My Putin is wearing a new NATO strap now - probably try that
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Despite the challenges with the original bracelet, I'm loving the Vostok Amphibian, it's getting worn once or twice a week at the moment, on its genuine rubber strap.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I like the issue 1 wdon'th. Wish I'd bought more than 1. If only I'd known how good they were when I bought it. 4 quid bargain.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Me to I got three one for collection one to wear and a spare but I don't think I'm going to need that anytime soon it takes the knocks don't it I have upgrade it to every day use and use a more expensive now as my work watch did not want to get the fanty damage now lol 

P.s morning hornetto nice to meet ya buddy don't think I have spoken to you before so welcome matey nice to meet ya ..


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I like the issue 1 watch. Wish I'd bought more than 1. If only I'd known how good they were when I bought it. 4 quid bargain.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I picked up two, second one an impulse buy, one on the olive and one on a sand NATO now. I decided not to give one a swim test after Kev's test of the subby.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Impulse bought the Pizza a couple of days ago, I wasn't going to bother with it as I still prefer the Archive, must get another of those, and I don't think it's going to get a lot of wrist time. I'm mostly wearing my latest Ebay purchase, a 1982 Precista G10 which I am loving.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmm, went the day well.
Woke up and due to the untidiness of my room, managed to spray Servisol 10 (switch lubricant) under my left armpit
Spent 20 minutes looking for my car keys, had to resort to the spare
But today at work i'm wearing this Vostok


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hmm, went the day well.
> Woke up and due to the untidiness of my room, managed to spray Servisol 10 (switch lubricant) under my left armpit
> Spent 20 minutes looking for my car keys, had to resort to the spare
> But today at work i'm wearing this Vostok
> ...


Sounds like a start to any day we all dread!!

Roll on the weekend!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning folks !

I laid out all my watches this morning with the intention of changing from what I have been wearing since Tuesday ( Pizza on Bond ZULU ) ........

ended up still putting it on again . 

( I guess its down to the fact that since I saw the pizza I fell in love with it ) .

I have written a "to buy" list this morning ..scarily enough it consists of LOTS of NATO straps , why cant ALL the watches have the same strap size dammit !! ..it would save me a fortune . LOL


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Lots of people buying Vostoks.








Today, I'm wearing the US Infantry watch. We have been neglecting it. On Sunday, I get my Archive!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Not  I practically only work weekends at an industrial heritage museum. Good job, just returned after the winter break. here till November now


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fox Covert said:


> Not  I practically only work weekends at an industrial heritage museum. Good job, just returned after the winter break. here till November now


That sounds like an interesting job, I've always liked the idea of working in a museum, especially a very 'hands on' working one. I live up in the North East and I especially enjoy visiting the Beamish Museum which has a of interesting industrial machinery and working vintage transport. Would you mind if I asked what museum you worked at?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Morning folks !
> 
> I laid out all my watches this morning with the intention of changing from what I have been wearing since Tuesday ( Pizza on Bond ZULU ) ........
> 
> ...


I need to get around to swapping the tan strap off my second pizza onto my Archive, which has the black pleather version which is just not very appealing


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Yorkshire Waterway Museum. My volunteer skipper and crew have not turned up, so looks like I have to get my hands dirty at 10:15 and take a group of 10 from the University of the Third Age, a trip round Goole Docks on our broadbeam narrowboat. and it drizzly


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ... morning hornetto nice to meet ya buddy don't think I have spoken to you before so welcome matey nice to meet ya ..


Morning - thanks for the welcome. I broke 'lurkers-cover' last week when the Pizza was released, so a relative newbie. Good to see that I'm not the only watch tragic out there.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hmm, went the day well.
> Woke up and due to the untidiness of my room, managed to spray Servisol 10 (switch lubricant) under my left armpit
> Spent 20 minutes looking for my car keys, had to resort to the spare
> But today at work i'm wearing this Vostok


I'm loving all the artistic photo's of everyone's watches! if that was me it would fall off the wall and into the water lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Is there anyone here that might be able to advise me on replacing the crystal on my automatic watch? I won't go in to too much detail as it isn't military related but my boss bought it for me as a Christmas present an I dropped it back in feb, he keeps asking how it's doing and do I like it, I absolutely love it but can't wear it lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Morning folks !
> 
> I laid out all my watches this morning with the intention of changing from what I have been wearing since Tuesday ( Pizza on Bond ZULU ) ........
> 
> ...


I laid all mine out but I still can't decide lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

danmh said:


> Is there anyone here that might be able to advise me on replacing the crystal on my automatic watch? I won't go in to too much detail as it isn't military related but my boss bought it for me as a Christmas present an I dropped it back in feb, he keeps asking how it's doing and do I like it, I absolutely love it but can't wear it lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Watch repair shop or jeweller is best, but it won't be cheap.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Watch repair shop or jeweller is best, but it won't be cheap.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I don't want to take it to a jewellers or watch repair place as it isn't an expensive watch. The crystal that in it at the moment is domed but I'm happy to replace it with a flat if it's cheaper.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I laid all mine out but I still can't decide lol
> 
> View attachment 1469845


@ sharky ,

If you dont mind me asking how is the SBS watch doing since you put a different battery in it ?....enquiring minds want to know !! lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I laid all mine out but I still can't decide lol
> 
> View attachment 1469845


Is that a gold tankski I see in the top right corner?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yorkshire Waterway Museum. My volunteer skipper and crew have not turned up, so looks like I have to get my hands dirty at 10:15 and take a group of 10 from the University of the Third Age, a trip round Goole Docks on our broadbeam narrowboat. and it drizzly


Fox how long did it take for our friend to post your vostok and how long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> I don't want to take it to a jewellers or watch repair place as it isn't an expensive watch. The crystal that in it at the moment is domed but I'm happy to replace it with a flat if it's cheaper.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I brought an old manual winder that I was given to a jewellers to have new glass and a leather strap fitted. The total cost was something like €45, with the strap costing about €15 of that. That was for domed glass on a 30mm watch though. I'm not sure if it costs more for a larger size.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> @ sharky ,
> 
> If you dont mind me asking how is the SBS watch doing since you put a different battery in it ?....enquiring minds want to know !! lol


it's been 20 hours and still the correct time, it was around 22/23 hours I noticed the 3min gain so will see how it is by 3pm and I'll let you know


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Fox how long did it take for our friend to post your vostok and how long did it take to arrive?


s

I ordered it on the 8th and recieved it on the 20th or 21st. ordered the other on the 9th and got it on 23rd.
so 12 days seem right


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> s
> 
> I ordered it on the 8th and recieved it on the 20th or 21st. ordered the other on the 9th and got it on 23rd.
> so 12 days seem right


I ordered a couple of NATOS from Hong Kong on the 8th and still no sign, did you lend them your slow boat foxy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Is that a gold tankski I see in the top right corner?


Yes it is, my first Russian purchase  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> s
> 
> I ordered it on the 8th and recieved it on the 20th or 21st. ordered the other on the 9th and got it on 23rd.
> so 12 days seem right


Thats not too bad thanks I ordered a striped nato for my vostok last night so hopefully theyll arrive around the same time


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I ordered a couple of NATOS from Hong Kong on the 8th and still no sign, did you lend them your slow boat foxy


I ordered a nato on the 1st and it just arrived yesterday


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yes it is, my first Russian purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very nice I missed out on one of them a few weeks ago on ebay and im still kicking myself


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I ordered a couple of NATOS from Hong Kong on the 8th and still no sign, did you lend them your slow boat foxy


I ordered that tool kit from Asia and it got here two weeks ahead of the estimate. I've had orders take longer to get to me from Europe than any of the stuff I've ordered from Asia.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I won a geckota auction (£9.06) for 3 18mm straps. Nice thick leather one post in my boaty picture above, a not bad rubber one, and a nice black leather with deployment. All perfect size for the vostoks


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats very nice I missed out on one of them a few weeks ago on ebay and im still kicking myself


I bought it from this guy, he has some lovely designs, VOSTOK. Commander. Komandirskie. Russian men&apos;s watch. Chistopol tank #439072 | eBay


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

danmh said:


> I don't want to take it to a jewellers or watch repair place as it isn't an expensive watch. The crystal that in it at the moment is domed but I'm happy to replace it with a flat if it's cheaper.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


My jeweller replaced the crystal on my Casio diver for £15.

That's just the crystal, it's not to be considered waterproof anymore, but perfectly wearable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Despite of what some people think, i think the Pizza is based on this Radiomir Black Seal. You could argue that the lugs are not right or it has a dial at the 9:00.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I was looking at the pizza in a shop earlier now I really cant wait for my pizza and archive to arrive


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I don't want to take it to a jewellers or watch repair place as it isn't an expensive watch. The crystal that in it at the moment is domed but I'm happy to replace it with a flat if it's cheaper.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 could be domed because the hands are raised more I have a smith that i tried to put a flat crystal and it would not work I need a domed one as well as you can see I have a hole in my bucket lol  but if you could buy the crystal on-line and if it's like the smith you just pop It in quite easily


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Despite of what some people think, i think the Pizza is based on this Radiomir Black Seal. You could argue that the lugs are not right or it has a dial at the 9:00.


Respectfully I disagree , if you look at both these watches ....

















They are both from the 1940's and I would say that the pizza is based on them more .

For more information on the Panerai History take a look at this website/Blog .

Welcome To RolexMagazine.com...Home Of Jake's Rolex World Magazine..Optimized for iPad and iPhone: Chapter 3: Panerai & The Italian Royal Navy [Part 5 of 5]

contrary so and so aint I ? LOL


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Morning - thanks for the welcome. I broke 'lurkers-cover' last week when the Pizza was released, so a relative newbie. Good to see that I'm not the only watch tragic out there.


no worry's mate we are watch fanatics around here lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I just notice on the pic I posted from the EM site of the Panerai homage it says 1940s but the thumbnail pic used to generate the bigger one says 1950s

Bottom of page in this link
http://military-watches-collection.com/collection.asp


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Guys, I think we need to sit down and work out a new strategy . . .We've fallen to 7th on the forum page due to inactivity. I mean, 21 minutes? Really? we can't let this happen again . . ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Guys, I think we need to sit down and work out a new strategy . . .We've fallen to 7th on the forum page due to inactivity. I mean, 21 minutes? Really? we can't let this happen again . . ..


 sorry sir I wont let it happen again  was to busy looking at smiths watches ... have any of you guys got any to show off


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> I was looking at the pizza in a shop earlier now I really cant wait for my pizza and archive to arrive


Starting to worry now. The Archy was posted 1st class on the 19th (Saturday) and Watchsmeller got his days ago. Hope there aren't thieving gits in the Eire post office.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> @ sharky ,
> 
> If you dont mind me asking how is the SBS watch doing since you put a different battery in it ?....enquiring minds want to know !! lol


Here's an update on the SBS Faulty. since the new battery at approx 3pm yesterday the watch is still spot on with the GMT clock! here's hoping it was only a battery needed


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> I just notice on the pic I posted from the EM site of the Panerai homage it says 1940s but the thumbnail pic used to generate the bigger one says 1950s
> 
> Bottom of page in this link
> Military Watches Magazine - 75 Years of precision in times of war & peace


They've previously listed it as Italian Diver 1950s. Not that it looks anything remotely like the Luminor 1950. Artistic licence, ie inspired by.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Starting to worry now. The Archy was posted 1st class on the 19th (Saturday) and Watchsmeller got his days ago. Hope there aren't thieving gits in the Eire post office.


Ah sometimes it can take a while to get over here I think there is some delay between Royal Mail and An Post.

The archive I won on ebay was sent on the 17th and that hasn't arrived either. 
Fingers crossed for Monday


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Respectfully I disagree , if you look at both these watches ....
> 
> View attachment 1470010
> 
> ...


Jayzuz lads, can you not be posting pictures of such gorgeous watches??? It's hard enough to resist buying any more without putting temptation in our way!


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Guys, I think we need to sit down and work out a new strategy . . .We've fallen to 7th on the forum page due to inactivity. I mean, 21 minutes? Really? we can't let this happen again . . ..


LOL


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Respectfully I disagree , if you look at both these watches ....
> 
> View attachment 1470010
> 
> ...


Thee Guy selling the Archives on eBay told me hes soon getting Radiomir homages?? different to the current Archive??


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Has anyone else requested watch catalogues from the high-end companies? So far I've applied for 5 or so and have had replies from JLC and AP. Didn't think I'd get AP's to be honest. I filled in the form, clicked submit. It didn't seem to work, so I clicked it again. 2 minutes later I get 6 confirmation emails saying I'll have a reply shortly, ha.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Thee Guy selling the Archives on eBay told me hes soon getting Radiomir homages?? different to the current Archive??


Will that be with the large crown rather than a cage do we think?

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

@ sharky ...many thanks for the update .....so far so good huh ! 

@ the oldwoman ......sorry I know they are tempting BUT no way can I afford one so I like to look at the pretty pictures of the panerai's LOL 

@pep...hmmm radiomirs you say ....oh frak ! thats another addition to the list of must haves ....no fair !! lets hope he will be doing them at a decent price as I will def be looking out for them .


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

oh bugger !!! I REALLY am going to have to stop looking through ebay ...its not good for the bank balance ......

I just found this homage ....


and its only £52 .

( if anyone wants the link to the seller pm me and I will send it them ....they have LOTS of GAWJUS watches )


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Will that be with the large crown rather than a cage do we think?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


Who knows. Might be interesting

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> @ sharky ...many thanks for the update .....so far so good huh !
> 
> @ the oldwoman ......sorry I know they are tempting BUT no way can I afford one so I like to look at the pretty pictures of the panerai's LOL
> 
> @pep...hmmm radiomirs you say ....oh frak ! thats another addition to the list of must haves ....no fair !! lets hope he will be doing them at a decent price as I will def be looking out for them .


I'd be less inclined to buy if he won't give us guys a deal this time

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Has anyone else requested watch catalogues from the high-end companies? So far I've applied for 5 or so and have had replies from JLC and AP. Didn't think I'd get AP's to be honest. I filled in the form, clicked submit. It didn't seem to work, so I clicked it again. 2 minutes later I get 6 confirmation emails saying I'll have a reply shortly, ha.


If I remember rightly I had a lot of problems with that AP form. I think in the end I just sent an email requesting one to their customer service department. Ball was another one that I couldn't get to work, and I couldn't even find a request form or even email for Vacheron Constantin.

Have you applied for the Sinn and IWC ones yet? They are two of my favourites out of all of them.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If I remember rightly I had a lot of problems with that AP form. I think in the end I just sent an email requesting one to their customer service department. Ball was another one that I couldn't get to work, and I couldn't even find a request form or even email for Vacheron Constantin.
> 
> Have you applied for the Sinn and IWC ones yet? They are two of my favourites out of all of them.


I never thought of Sinn. I applied for IWC on the 11th, but I never got a reply from them.

I tried Breitling, but their catalogue is online now and they're selling a similar hardback for somewhere near €169.

I applied for Breguet's and ALS's today too. Still waiting for a reply from ALS and I never received a confirmation email from Breguet

JLC's seems to be the easiest one to get. My cousin applied for one on the same day as me and they've sent one out to him too. Their form gave me a bit of trouble the first few times though.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just checked the guarantee card for the infantry pizza it's one year .I am sure Rolex have the same guarantee am I correct.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Starting to worry now. The Archy was posted 1st class on the 19th (Saturday) and Watchsmeller got his days ago. Hope there aren't thieving gits in the Eire post office.


Mine never arrived, I got a refund. Seller was fantastic. I had hoped to give it to my dad as a birthday gift, but missed the date. I am now paying the extra for tracked delivery on everything I buy, I think someone at my sorting office has had it, it's not the first missing parcel this year...

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Did not know I had this watch,arrived today I week from Hong Kong not much for the watch but I like the strap


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> If I remember rightly I had a lot of problems with that AP form. I think in the end I just sent an email requesting one to their customer service department. Ball was another one that I couldn't get to work, and I couldn't even find a request form or even email for Vacheron Constantin.
> 
> Have you applied for the Sinn and IWC ones yet? They are two of my favourites out of all of them.





Tomo-Murphy said:


> I never thought of Sinn. I applied for IWC on the 11th, but I never got a reply from them.
> 
> I tried Breitling, but their catalogue is online now and they're selling a similar hardback for somewhere near €169.
> 
> ...


i received the PP ALS and B&R, still waiting for Sinn, IWC, JLC and AP really nice books with some beautiful watches inside, plus you get the price lists too!!!!

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I may have to order some catalogues


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Did not know I had this watch,arrived today I week from Hong Kong not much for the watch but I like the strap


that is smart smeagal, any chance of a link? how much?

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Mine never arrived, I got a refund. Seller was fantastic. I had hoped to give it to my dad as a birthday gift, but missed the date. I am now paying the extra for tracked delivery on everything I buy, I think someone at my sorting office has had it, it's not the first missing parcel this year...
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yeah, as a Royal Mail employee of 18 years I can only agree here with mike. The a scourge of mail theft has grown exponentially in the last few years due to royal mails insistence on using lots of agency staff to plug any holes in our staffing requirement. They then leave the security vetting up to the employment agency who's standards are nowhere near the mark then couple this with the fact that a lot of overseas migrant workers work for the agency's and they have no way of performing a background check on them. Christmas time is the worst. Just one day last Christmas at Warrington mail centre over 20 people were caught nicking on just ONE SHIFT of ONE DAY, times that by the rest of the country and you start to get the picture. 
Best advice if you want to guarantee to receive something then the only cast iron way is by registered, even signed for is no good it is not kept separate from the "normal" mail and is a waste of money.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Did not know I had this watch,arrived today I week from Hong Kong not much for the watch but I like the strap


apart from mwc watches I ant bought one in ages I feel left out lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ah sometimes it can take a while to get over here I think there is some delay between Royal Mail and An Post.
> 
> The archive I won on ebay was sent on the 17th and that hasn't arrived either.
> Fingers crossed for Monday





chrono555 said:


> Starting to worry now. The Archy was posted 1st class on the 19th (Saturday) and Watchsmeller got his days ago. Hope there aren't thieving gits in the Eire post office.


I got mine delivered in 5 working days. Rebirth of cool did say he only posts on certain days


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> that is smart smeagal, any chance of a link? how much?
> 
> chico


I will check back price 6.95 small day marker has not moved yet it says 1-31 I take it is price you pay
Page 657 from sharky to me


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I got mine delivered in 5 working days. Rebirth of cool did say he only posts on certain days


It should be monday the because of the bank holiday this week


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful spring evening over Dublin. Well it was a while ago. The clouds of doom have descended just in time for the weekend lol

I wore a G today










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> apart from mwc watches I ant bought one in ages I feel left out lol


Dip into that jar, I am not spending much for these watches £29.00 including the soki so far thats 3 for under thirty quid I used to spend more on those under the counter watches every other week and three have been binned so far


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Dip into that jar, I am not spending much for these watches £29.00 including the soki so far thats 3 for under thirty quid I used to spend more on those under the counter watches every other week and three have been binned so far


try that on Thursday I could not find nay a one lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> try that on Thursday I could not find nay a one lol


 I should have checked back you did say that I could check charity shops up here as they are all over the place. Thats where I got my Delma auto with a ETA movement over a year ago


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I should have checked back you did say that I could check charity shops up here as they are all over the place. Thats where I got my Delma auto with a ETA movement over a year ago


 cheer's buddy no worry's I think on Monday I'm going a charity shop hunting there's about 5 I can check and two cash cons lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal which delma was it there are some sexy ass delmas out there you know


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal which delma was it there are some sexy ass delmas out there you know


 Takes ages to get pictures but here it is big differance


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal which delma was it there are some sexy ass delmas out there you know


oh god another one with the word shark in it, I must buy it lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Has the shark chased everyone away


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Takes ages to get pictures but here it is big differance


 now that is very classical I like that a lot mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh god another one with the word shark in it, I must buy it lol


 this one's nickname is the shark hunter lol you like


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this one is a shark diver lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and there are loads but the best is this little darling lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and there are loads but the best is this little darling lol


Its like shark infested waters


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its like shark infested waters


 doxa would be like a holy grail watch for me lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> doxa would be like a holy grail watch for me lol


My holy grail would be tudor diver,site seems thread is freezing and its not even winter


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hmmm im tempted to buy a soki


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hmmm im tempted to buy a soki


cheaper than the emcs

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> So am I, I want to see how good they are. For £8.99 I'll have to buy one!


After seeing the thread where the guy is trying to destroy one they seem pretty tough


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hmmm im tempted to buy a soki


So am I, I want to see how good they are. For £8.99 I'll have to buy one!


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Just bought an archive tonight methinks this watch obsession is getting out of hand. I can't even_hide this from my wife as she saw the eBay email.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hmmm im tempted to buy a soki


 the red bezels one's look nice don't they


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the red bezels one's look nice don't they


Im thinking the red and black bezel


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

I really like the soki with the red & blue bezel but I've just bought an archive And I will probably buy the French MWC one next week I have to stop looking at eBay.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

This is a dangerous place for my wallet. I already purchased an Invicta and two 80's Vostoks, Looking at a bunch of Fanty style automatics as well as one or two Lufty type and that's on top of 5 Nato straps and some tools, and I'm now seriously considering a Parnis or Getat. 


Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Was in Chisholm hunters today and saw a Hamilton khaki automatic for £360 but you could pay it up over 2 years at £12 a month I was seriously tempted.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Almac said:


> Just bought an archive tonight methinks this watch obsession is getting out of hand. I can't even_hide this from my wife as she saw the eBay email.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I just tell my wife! Her clothes cost more than my watches.
i think she liked my jaragar monaco!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> This is a dangerous place for my wallet. I already purchased an Invicta and two 80's Vostoks, Looking at a bunch of Fanty style automatics as well as one or two Lufty type and that's on top of 5 Nato straps and some tools, and I'm now seriously considering a Parnis or Getat.
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


 I like the parnis too mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Was in Chisholm hunters today and saw a Hamilton khaki automatic for £360 but you could pay it up over 2 years at £12 a month I was seriously tempted.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


 I love watches but I always say if you have not got the money up front in cash . never pay instalment you end up paying twice as much  but you have a rough idea of how much to save plus you really want it when you save the money up and it also gives you time to decide if you do want it


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

I know what you mean about paying things up but this deal is interest free. 

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> I know what you mean about paying things up but this deal is interest free.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


 lol for how long I learned the hard way with cards an such like i would have to be really really desperate to borrow now interest free or not . so yeah not telling you what to do but I would not ... but hey that's me we are all different an they are dam fine watches so


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol for how long I learned the hard way with cards an such like i would have to be really really desperate to borrow now interest free or not . so yeah not telling you what to do but I would not ... but hey that's me we are all different an they are dam fine watches so


I know it's too easy to get into debt and I have no intention of buying it. Anyway I'm spending enough on watches as it is.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> I know it's too easy to get into debt and I have no intention of buying it. Anyway I'm spending enough on watches as it is.


 lol and you are right there it is to easy to get credit now and we are becoming a nation of people in debt. I wish say ten years or so go I was as wise about it as now lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyways off to bed now. I wonder how many sleeps till my Archive arrives. Cheers all.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> doxa would be like a holy grail watch for me lol


I've actually got a Doxa for sale on the f29 sales forum right now. It's not one if those divers though it's actually a sports chronograph. Doxa make a nice watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Anyways off to bed now. I wonder how many sleeps till my Archive arrives. Cheers all.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


lets hope Monday mate and good night


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've actually got a Doxa for sale on the f29 sales forum right now. It's not one if those divers though it's actually a sports chronograph. Doxa make a nice watch.


 I was looking early I did not see yours mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I was looking early I did not see yours mate


I only just put it up on there about an hour ago.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Did I see chico on here earlier?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did I see chico on here earlier?


 yeah he was for about an hour or so


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I only just put it up on there about an hour ago.


 lol about 2 hours ago .. not really for me but still dam fine looking ant it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all I hope you have a great day well I broke my diy watch yesterday so as it had been such a hard working watch I built furniture fix roof with it garden with it you name it I have probably done it I thought I would try and mod it so pics later lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ahhhh may is a 5 week pay month so I wont be buying any watches this month


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

morning all. it's a wet horrible day out there so I'll keep the SBS Faulty test going, so far new battery fixed the time keeping problem and it's still accurate 44 hours and counting  am I glad I didn't try removing the movement lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At work tea break at McDonalds s

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Que pasa my friends!

Today is Saturday and I'm going to enjoy it to the full

Haven't been spending money on watches recently but I see MWC has taken the latest from my account.

New phone arrives today (I'm an IPhone addict)

And the sun is struggling to come out.

I'll mostly be attempting to sell my bike so I can buy a Harley

And I feel like wearing....










I'm going to finally post the watches I've been promising people!

And watch this space, I have a couple of oozoo's I feel like giving away!

More on which later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this a before pic I had lt a while but gives you the idea


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Day off, but some work to catch up with this afternoon. ASDA, ballet class, Walking with Dinosaurs movie to get through first, work will be a break!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

IT'S GIVE AWAY TIME!!!!

2 watches so there's 1 each for 2 winners.

Both are oozoo's 
Both are decent quality quartz

First (and we'll call it oozoo 1)










Lovely supple leather strap on this one, case is about the size of the SBS, but it's a deep case.
Would suit a smaller wrist size for full effect.

Oozoo 2










This is a big watch about the size of the lufty, but a deeper heavy brushed stainless case.
It has three false hands and two false buttons to look like a crono...but the effect is good and no one would tell

If you want to win one

Start your post with OOZOO 
Tell me which one you would like

Then tell me why you want it.....

Picture of today's watch may help judging!

Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

From the EM facebook page. "this is the image of an original"









This is the wrong case for this dial. the winder of the dial is at the 3 o'clock position. to read the time effectively you would have to face your fist into your stomach


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so how's it looking so far


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Off to newsie shortly to collect my pizza's - ordered & in within a week. 

sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the strap don't suit it does it what do you think guys


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Think it needs a bracelet


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> From the EM facebook page. "this is the image of an original"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is a bit of a mix and match that one! I'm thinking maybe they don't know much, even a novice can see that ain't right lol

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Think it needs a bracelet


 it's 24 mm but I have not got a bracelet that big ... I don't think.. how about this one


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Taking the infantry out for a spin this morning









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> IT'S GIVE AWAY TIME!!!!
> 
> 2 watches so there's 1 each for 2 winners.
> 
> ...


 is it free post or do we need to sort mate I mite be interested in oozoo 1 need a new diy watch lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> is it free post or do we need to sort mate I mite be interested in oozoo 1 need a new diy watch lol


I'll cover post ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I think I need some sort of intervention ....

I spent a good 30 minutes this morning laying out all my watches ....deciding which one I was going to wear today ...then laying out all my straps and deciding which to put on my watch of choice.....only to wear it for a few minutes and then strip the strap off and put it on the Bond Zulu .

( my inner dialogue- Hmm the Bond Zulu cost me almost as much as some of these watches I gotta get a lot of use out of it or its a waste of money ! )


----------



## Matt.D. (Aug 17, 2013)

Good Morning Watchfellas.

I have a couple of questions, if I may, regarding the "Blue Subalike" watch. KevinW; did you go ahead and do the swimming test? Can anybody tell me the approximate dimensions of this watch? I am hazarding a guess at 40mm without the winder, and 20mm lug to lug? It looks like a great affordable, has anybody been wearing it as a "daily"? 

Thank you in advance, and thanks for an interesting thread.

ATB,

Matt.D.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Matt.D. said:


> Good Morning Watchfellas.
> 
> I have a couple of questions, if I may, regarding the "Blue Subalike" watch. KevinW; did you go ahead and do the swimming test? Can anybody tell me the approximate dimensions of this watch? I am hazarding a guess at 40mm without the winder, and 20mm lug to lug? It looks like a great affordable, has anybody been wearing it as a "daily"?
> 
> ...


Welcome !

If you click on the link in my signature you will find that it will take you to the "review" part for the watches that was set up , each one of these give you all the dimensions etc .

Up until the release of the Italian divers watch I was wearing the "subby" as we like to call it as my daily watch , its a great little watch .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Matt.D. said:


> Good Morning Watchfellas.
> 
> I have a couple of questions, if I may, regarding the "Blue Subalike" watch. KevinW; did you go ahead and do the swimming test? Can anybody tell me the approximate dimensions of this watch? I am hazarding a guess at 40mm without the winder, and 20mm lug to lug? It looks like a great affordable, has anybody been wearing it as a "daily"?
> 
> ...


 hiya mate there you go but it is worth taking a look at the review page Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here

Issue 3 - British SBS

40mm case, 42mm with crown
48mm lug 2 lug
20mm lugs
non-rotating navy blue bezel
navy blue dial with green applied hour markers
silver hands
basic lume on hands
blue canvas strap


----------



## Matt.D. (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey Dalliance, Many thanks for the quick reply, and for the link to the reviews. And thanks to Chico for posting the reviews and the great photographs. Minds now made up - I have to find one immediately!

I already have a fairly rare Timex "Sub", which battles my beloved Orient Blue Mako for wrist time, and this Blue Sub will sit nicely in between them.









I don't suppose any of you have a spare one for sale!?

Thanks Again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Matt.D. said:


> Hey Dalliance, Many thanks for the quick reply, and for the link to the reviews. And thanks to Chico for posting the reviews and the great photographs. Minds now made up - I have to find one immediately!
> 
> I already have a fairly rare Timex "Sub", which battles my beloved Orient Blue Mako for wrist time, and this Blue Sub will sit nicely in between them.
> 
> ...


 possible mooman mite still have one for sale if it did not hit his reserve


----------



## Matt.D. (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks, Is That My Watch!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> IT'S GIVE AWAY TIME!!!!
> 
> 2 watches so there's 1 each for 2 winners.
> 
> ...


Hi kev

OOZOO 2 

I would love this watch in my collection. I'm a newbie as you know and before the mwc came out I certainly wouldn't have called myself a "horologist"  I've fallen hook line and sinker for watches and OOZOO 2 would be a lovely addition to anyone's collection.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Matt.D. said:


> Good Morning Watchfellas.
> 
> I have a couple of questions, if I may, regarding the "Blue Subalike" watch. KevinW; did you go ahead and do the swimming test? Can anybody tell me the approximate dimensions of this watch? I am hazarding a guess at 40mm without the winder, and 20mm lug to lug? It looks like a great affordable, has anybody been wearing it as a "daily"?
> 
> ...


I've seen a couple of posts that the plating on the crown is a little thin and wears off to show base metal. 
Some advise a coat or to of enamel lacquer to avoid this especially if you tend to sweat a lot.

Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I'll cover post ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 oozoo 1 then lol kev hope it's ready to get to work lol I got to paint a utility room soon lol  cheer's mate


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> IT'S GIVE AWAY TIME!!!!
> 
> 2 watches so there's 1 each for 2 winners.
> 
> ...


OOZOO

I'm liking both those OOZOOs Kev, but I especially like OOZOO 2. If I won one of them I'd promise not to test it to destruction, like the fate suffered by a certain Subby.

What's everyone think of my NATO with black hardware on the Putin I'm rocking today?









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I've seen a couple of posts that the plating on the crown is a little thin and wears off to show base metal.
> Some advise a coat or to of enamel lacquer to avoid this especially if you tend to sweat a lot.
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


true but yeah I have only found this a problem with the fanty so far mate ? or am I just lucky


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Oozoo 2 looks great kev I wont participate in the giveaway tho because I won the last one


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Oozoo1 is a nice looking watch. I like the colour of the dial.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Oozoo 2 cos that crown looks ace.
Heres a pic of my "chuggy" (not wearing it today, for obvious reasons)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Oozoo 2 cos that crown looks ace.
> Heres a pic of my "chuggy" (not wearing it today, for obvious reasons)


was that the one with the issues it's a pity it's nice


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so my finished watch so before and after photos time


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah that's the problem watch. looks even nicer in the flesh. Those closeup pics don't do justice to it. It's made by Vostock but marketed to the Swiss under the name Ostwok. That's why it has a different logo. Matches the colours of our barge at work. So i would rather repair than replace it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yeah that's the problem watch. looks even nicer in the flesh. Those closeup pics don't do justice to it. It's made by Vostock but marketed to the Swiss under the name Ostwok. That's why it has a different logo. Matches the colours of our barge at work. So i would rather repair than replace it


just going out .. I will take a look at your thread when I get back mate and we can see what we can do


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Re: the thread. seems to be resolved ATM. Just waiting on the right watch to come up for me to purchase and I should get a replacement movement with it.

Pic time of todays watch










Oops. Spot the error? DOH!!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning everyone, (yeah I know it's afternoon but it was a killer night at work last night thanks to my manager adding two extra runs to my load). The wife has just brought me a coffee up and I've just spent 20 mins catching up on the 50 odd posts that I was behind ! 
Not decided what I'm going to wear today. It's a toss up between the Archive as it's feeling a little neglected due to the pizza getting so much wrist time (and here's me who promised himself he wouldn't wear it to work !) or the Jaragar but I would probably spend the day looking at the bracelet on it and wishing that the alligator strap with deployment clasp that I ordered from China would hurry up and get here.
Kevin well done on the fantastic giveaway, very generous and they are two beautiful watches. I would be hard pressed to pick which was my favourite from the two but I think I would have to say the first one as it has a very endearing face. I will however not be participating as I won Chronos last giveaway it good luck to the rest of you guys. Oh and I can now blame Kevin for introducing me to another manufacturer who I will now end up spending hours on the bay filling up my wish list on there ! 
It's going to be a sleepless week next week waiting for EM to hopefully deliver the froggy, Sheila and my free gift RAF and of the seller in Hong Kong is on the ball with the Soki I might with a bit of luck receive that around Friday if, like others mentioned they can arrive within 8 days.



Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Re: the thread. seems to be resolved ATM. Just waiting on the right watch to come up for me to purchase and I should get a replacement movement with it.
> 
> Pic time of todays watch


There's something extraordinarily appealing about these vostoks! I've yet to see one I didn't like, which is a worry :-/


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There's something extraordinarily appealing about these vostoks! I've yet to see one I didn't like, which is a worry :-/


Funny you should say that ...as I am yet to see one I like ...each to their own I guess but Vostoks do not do it for me at all .


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Off to the shops as my wife wants to buy a watch. She has her eye on a Tissot. She'll spend much more than I have already but it's her birthday money so I can't use it as an excuse when I want to buy another watch.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/red-strap-rises-red-star-rising-1019870.html

Amil is at it again lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/red-strap-rises-red-star-rising-1019870.html
> 
> Amil is at it again lol


Hells bells, he's a bit of a tin foil hat nutcase isn't he ? He certainly seems to have a bad case of persecution complex.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hells bells, he's a bit of a *tin foil hat nutcase *isn't he ? He certainly seems to have a bad case of persecution complex.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


hehehe!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've only just come across this Amil guy but he appears to be a compete and utter fruitcake. He seems to be on a mission to act like as much of a d!ckhead as possible. He must be doing a serious amount of damage to his wife's Ebay business.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

wostok, komandirskie

Aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwyyyyyyyyyye.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've only just come across this Amil guy but he appears to be a compete and utter fruitcake. He seems to be on a mission to act like as much of a d!ckhead as possible. He must be doing a serious amount of damage to his wife's Ebay business.


I agree. I haven't been on this forum long, and that's not the first time I've seen someone say they'll never buy from him or his wife again. He's running their "business" into the ground by the looks of it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I agree. I haven't been on this forum long, and that's not the first time I've seen someone say they'll never buy from him or his wife again. He's running their "business" into the ground by the looks of it.


I think its some sort of social experiment by some crazy ass marketing school to see how quickly a business can be run into the ground on an internet forum?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I agree. I haven't been on this forum long, and that's not the first time I've seen someone say they'll never buy from him or his wife again. He's running their "business" into the ground by the looks of it.


Well I know where not to buy my next Vostok from. I have had 3, 2 of which were DOA but never thought to check the sellers... Anyone reputable and reasonably priced (I would pay no more than £30 for a basic Amphibia)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I picked up a few batteries for my watches today, most will probably not get used  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well I know where not to buy my next Vostok from. I have had 3, 2 of which were DOA but never thought to check the sellers... Anyone reputable and reasonably priced (I would pay no more than £30 for a basic Amphibia)
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


There are a couple of posts in the Russian forum about reputable sellers. I haven't seen any cheaper ones though. Zenitar on ebay sells the manual winder Komandirskie watches for around €37 including shipping. That's who I've been thinking about buying from.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> There are a couple of posts in the Russian forum about reputable sellers. I haven't seen any cheaper ones though. Zenitar on ebay sells the manual winder Komandirskie watches for around €37 including shipping. That's who I've been thinking about buying from.


That's who I got my tankist from, a little long getting here but well worth the wait!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> There are a couple of posts in the Russian forum about reputable sellers. I haven't seen any cheaper ones though. Zenitar on ebay sells the manual winder Komandirskie watches for around €37 including shipping. That's who I've been thinking about buying from.


That's not bad. I actually don't mind a fairly beaten up case on a vostok, it all adds to the charm. I just struggled to get one that would consistently display something approaching the correct time!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Moooman said:


> wostok, komandirskie
> 
> Aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwyyyyyyyyyye.


Not Guilty.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I picked up a few batteries for my watches today, most will probably not get used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol yeah you mite as well throw ag 10 ag12 away lol ..and that bloke on the other thread total nut job l glad I don't shop on-line lol

p.s bet you got them from the 99p store lol that's were I get my ones from


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like he's broken. ASAP31 no longer listed on eBay. 


Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> lol yeah you mite as well throw ag 10 ag12 away lol ..and that bloke on the other thread total nut job l glad I don't shop on-line lol
> 
> p.s bet you got them from the 99p store lol that's were I get my ones from


Other thread?

What am I missing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Other thread?
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what you are missing on the other thread.............










A full on whack job !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> This is what you are missing on the other thread.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont go on to other threads at least here you get decent quotes like ooozooo what more can I say


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh okay then!

Right this from my new phone!

How do I look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oh okay then!
> 
> Right this from my new phone!
> 
> ...


Try again Kev there's no image.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Other thread?
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 read this kev mate and you will get It lol Red Strap Rises: On Red Star Rising


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

David Church said:


> Looks like he's broken. ASAP31 no longer listed on eBay.
> 
> Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


He's still there he probably just blocked the uk lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> He's still there he probably just blocked the uk lol


he's still around by the look of it asap31 on eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> read this kev mate and you will get It lol Red Strap Rises: On Red Star Rising


Sounds like the teacher in a new movie


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Is it too late to say oozoo 2?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Try again Kev there's no image.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


'Twas a joke.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Is it too late to say oozoo 2?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


OOZOO 
I'm gonna say OOZOO 1 - I feel sorry for the amount of love going in OOZOO 2s direction. I think I could give OOZOO 1 a good, caring home 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> 'Twas a joke.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL ! I'm not firing on all cylinders today.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Did _ get to many oooos_


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm gonna say OOZOO 1 - I feel sorry for the amount of love going in OOZOO 2s direction. I think I could give OOZOO 1 a good, caring home
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 I think every one is loving the strap on ooooozoooooo 2 I know I do lol  but oooooozoooo 1 is the best lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think every one is loving the strap on ooooozoooooo 2 I know I do lol  but oooooozoooo 1 is the best lol


Couldn't have put it better myself

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> Is it too late to say oozoo 2?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Nope it's not too late.....

I'll judge winners tomorrow night.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Nope it's not too late.....
> 
> I'll judge winners tomorrow night.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oozoos going to win


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*2*


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

OOZOO 
Lol even the bottle can't decide whether 1 or 2 is best

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

OOZOO
Oozoo 1 for me please. Loving this forum - budget end for me only. Seeing as my wife has the fanty, my son has the SBS, I finally have a pizza, the oozoo would be for my daughter so as not to be left out!.
PIC of my pizza today - love it!

sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lol even the bottle can't decide whether 1 or 2 is best
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Oh bad memories of a night many moons ago when I thought it would be a good idea to share a bottle of this with my cousin before going out :-(


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh bad memories of a night many moons ago when I thought it would be a good idea to share a bottle of this with my cousin before going out :-(


I think we've all had 'those' nights ;-)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I think we've all had 'those' nights ;-)
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Second only to a the time I was at a wedding and me and my buddies thought it was a good idea to leave the reception room and go into the hotel lounge for Tequila shots, every half hour! thought I was fine till I left to get the hire bus home and the air hit me lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My first real bad day was when my wife was expecting my first son she was ready to give birth and I was best man at a wedding of course I got drunk ended up at the hospital door fell over the door step at the hospital crushed the flowers,went up to the ward in a mess and yes I already had a son.All the looks I got from everyone including the wife were horrific I could have done in a full bottle of oozoo just to forget


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My first real bad day was when my wife was expecting my first son she was ready to give birth and I was best man at a wedding of course I got drunk ended up at the hospital door fell over the door step at the hospital crushed the flowers,went up to the ward in a mess and yes I already had a son.All the looks I got from everyone including the wife were horrific I could have done in a full bottle of oozoo just to forget


Ha ha ha ha ha !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

my worse was waking up on the cross channel ferry wearing a kiss me quick hat and not much more on my 21 st


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

My worst would have to be last year at the works annual jolly boys outing all day pub crawl. I work up in the morning to find out that I must have gotten up in the middle of the night and peed in my brand new expensive boots that I had earlier worn and left at the side of the bed. The wife went ballistic !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


It is true except for the oozoo she still goes on about even now 39years later


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> My worst would have to be last year at the works annual jolly boys outing all day pub crawl. I work up in the morning to find out that I must have gotten up in the middle of the night and peed in my brand new expensive boots that I had earlier worn and left at the side of the bed. The wife went ballistic !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I have worse, years ago Myself and the missus stayed in a fancy hotel in Waterford of course I made a pig of myself on the Budweiser and we went back to the room,

In the middle of the night I got up, obviously on auto pilot left the room wanting the boys room (thought I was at home) and the hotel room door slammed behind me, that's when the dilema started lol, busting and unable to rouse the missus from her slumber, I had to run and/I mean run to the gents in the lobby, in my boxers lol needles to say i didn't do for breakfast that morning hehehe!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> My worst would have to be last year at the works annual jolly boys outing all day pub crawl. I work up in the morning to find out that I must have gotten up in the middle of the night and peed in my brand new expensive boots that I had earlier worn and left at the side of the bed. The wife went ballistic !


Thank your lucky stars you hadn't needed a number 2.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thank god you don't sleep in the buff !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I think I still had my socks on too LMAO


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have worse, years ago Myself and the missus stayed in a fancy hotel in Waterford of course I made a pig of myself on the Budweiser and we went back to the room,
> 
> In the middle of the night I got up, obviously on auto pilot left the room wanting the boys room (thought I was at home) and the hotel room door slammed behind me, that's when the dilema started lol, busting and unable to rouse the missus from her slumber, I had to run and/I mean run to the gents in the lobby, in my boxers lol needles to say i didn't do for breakfast that morning hehehe!


Thank god you don't sleep in the buff !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

OOZOO I really like the look of oozoo1. Having just got into this watch collecting lark and exhausted my budget (probably) it would make a nice addition to my increasing collection.
Today after giving the us infantry a spin on the bike I have been giving the SBS an airing.
Cheers Kevin for your generosity. May the best man or woman win









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OOZOO! I thought I'd get in on the action  I like the oozoo 1 as it has a different looking case, also I don't like fake dials so 1 gets my vote :-D


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Funny you should say that ...as I am yet to see one I like ...each to their own I guess but Vostoks do not do it for me at all .


Dall, maybe this will change you mind 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-lets-see-them-791366-31.html#post6737154


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Dall, maybe this will change you mind
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-lets-see-them-791366-31.html#post6737154


I'm like Dall, Vostoks do nothing for me and I'd never get one.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm like Dall, Vostoks do nothing for me and I'd never get one.


I'd never heard of Vostoks till the EM collection started & I saw a picture of the Putin and then did some online research. At first I wasn't keen on the gold ones or the beaten up ones but now I love them all, and like the garish, soviet styling some have. Also the beaten up ones surely have a tale to tell - if only they could - & I love that. I've already decided that when the EM collection comes to an end the 20 quid a month I'll suddenly have will be spent collecting old Vostoks!

But, having said that - each to his own

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm like Dall, Vostoks do nothing for me and I'd never get one.


Ah yeah I know they not for everyone but I do like them and like airfixer, never heard of them till the EM collection started?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I like this with Chinese movement


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ah yeah I know they not for everyone but I do like them and like airfixer, never heard of them till the EM collection started?


Same here, will get a few. Then already started on HMT. Like some small Fleigers but not keen on the Lufty or Putin. Subby didnt feel too good so found Soki. Fanty was a really nice simply design. But would never have found what I like without the inspiration of the EM mag. And still got more to come. Gonna need a full wall just to display them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Same here, will get a few. Then already started on HMT. Like some small Fleigers but not keen on the Lufty or Putin. Subby didnt feel too good so found Soki. Fanty was a really nice simply design. But would never have found what I like without the inspiration of the EM mag. And still got more to come. Gonna need a full wall just to display them


Yes, once I satisfy my vostok craving I'm going to look at some Chinese mechanicals, there are some nice German mechs too, the list continually grows and recently I feel cheated if nothing is due in the post for me!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have loved Russian watches of all types since about ten years ago when my uncle past away I was given this one and it started from there I love looking at all the designs I will have to do a set of the best ones at some point lol


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

A brief note on accuracy.
The pic below was taken less than an hour ago - I sychronised the five of them last Sunday night, so that's 6 days, and as you can see there's only 2 or 3 seconds between the fastest and slowest.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

itmw, did you see i got this?

wostok, komandirskie


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> itmw, did you see i got this?
> 
> wostok, komandirskie


 looks good just go my finger cross for you because that's from the whack job wife ant it .. how much did you bid mate if under £15 plus p&p its not that bad a price lol


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks good just go my finger cross for you because that's from the whack job wife ant it .. how much did you bid mate if under £15 plus p&p its not that bad a price lol


Got it for $12 (US) so thats £7.14


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Moooman said:


> itmw, did you see i got this?
> 
> wostok, komandirskie


Good catch

You snatched that off someone else on this thread, your a naughty boy, a very naughty boy indeed lol


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Good catch
> 
> You snatched that off someone else on this thread, your a naughty boy, a very naughty boy indeed lol


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

BOW BEFORE ME ,EBAY MORTALS.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Now , place your bets.

Which will arrive first:

The Vostok from Russia, or the Fanty (from wherever EM are based in the UK)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Got it for $12 (US) so thats £7.14


 so what's that like four pints with the post so worth a shot ant It mate ... if it turns out to be a lemon you could always donate it to a good cause (me lol) so as I say got my fingers cross for you lol


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> My mistake. I thought that racket was cos someone had snatched it from under you lol


Nope


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Moooman said:


> wostok, komandirskie
> 
> Aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwyyyyyyyyyye.


My mistake. I thought that racket was cos someone had snatched it from under you lol

If you had put Aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwyyyyyyyyyye Beeyootttay i would have understood lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Now , place your bets.
> 
> Which will arrive first:
> 
> The Vostok from Russia, or the Fanty (from wherever EM are based in the UK)


I will get my soki first no dought


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I just got this one for under a £10 including delivery. and hopefully get that agreement settled.

59p winning bid and 8.92 postage


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I just got this one for under a £10 including delivery. and hopefully get that agreement settled.
> 
> 59p winning bid and 8.92 postage


Hopefully you get your extra movement with that


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> Hopefully you get your extra movement with that


Hopefully he gets *a *movement with it. Hope he didn't buy it from anip whatever, cos I'm sure a movement would be extra, and more extra for a non-DOA one too.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hopefully you get your extra movement with that


Fingers crossed


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Fingers crossed


To many stories behind the iron curtains?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Would you? Could you?
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=7729482


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Would you? Could you?
> I need help urgently!!


just sounds like showing off to me lol


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> just sounds like showing off to me lol


I thought exactly the same, and will be surprised if there's very much truth in that post


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> I thought exactly the same, and will be surprised if there's very much truth in that post


did you read what someone said about the poster being 14 in 2012? very fishy lol


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

I wore this tonight for the first time, I asked my brother how much he thought it cost me. 
He is no watch expert, well neither am I! He said £90, he was surprised when I said£14.99! 
Love it.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Maybe his son shares the account


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Not appealing to me Curly but have seen some nice natos in that stripe i would wear.


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> did you read what someone said about the poster being 14 in 2012? very fishy lol


Been reading through the thread and have just seen that, LOL
The way he writes does look more like a teenager than a middle-aged guy.



Fox Covert said:


> Maybe his son shares the account


He's just replied, and that's exactly his explanantion.

I had to laugh at your reply early in that thread FC :-d


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> I wore this tonight for the first time, I asked my brother how much he thought it cost me.
> He is no watch expert, well neither am I! He said £90, he was surprised when I said£14.99!
> Love it.


I have this too, I put a black/red leather sporty strap on mine. I was thinking of hiding or swapping the orange rubber things in the corners :-/


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have this too, I put a black/red leather sporty strap on mine. I was thinking of hiding or swapping the orange rubber things in the corners :-/


Somewhere in this thread there was a link to site that modded these


----------



## Matt.D. (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for the response David, 

No she'll never know...

and no you won't!

Re-Address your credit card statement to your work address ;-)

ATB,

Matt


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Not appealing to me Curly but have seen some nice natos in that stripe i would wear.


I didn't like it when I first saw a pic of it but it grew on me. I love it now, big , heavy and different!


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have this too, I put a black/red leather sporty strap on mine. I was thinking of hiding or swapping the orange rubber things in the corners :-/


I think I'll get a black leather strap for it too, orange rubber things would probably look better black but it looks ok!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay! Happy Anniversary to Me!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Aspey


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Aspey


Thank you. Clearly, 3 years is Watch.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning stuart mate glad you got your archie and happy anniversary  some one was talking of the jaragar the orange bars in the corner is based on the tag Monaco famous floating face so that's why they have them in a homage watch  but if you like the design I found this when I was going thro some of my pics ... I will try and find a link to a site for you guys/girls ok


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

if you don't mind it being a kgb watch this is a right bargain I will pm anyone who wants the link 


sold for £18.50 with £2.50 p&p


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if you don't mind it being a kgb watch this is a right bargain I will pm anyone who wants the link


Stylistically a little bold even for my taste!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning chaps. Nice Archive Stuart.

I've gone Subby on a Help the Heroes NATO today.

Seems like an age since the last EM delivery. Still almost 2 weeks till the next one I reckon. Anyone got any idea what the lug sizes are likely to be on the next few issues, so I can re-arm my NATO reserves?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Cheeky buggers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Cheeky buggers!


Why? That's not a Lufty dial. Numbers are different, inner dial numbers are different too.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Stylistically a little bold even for my taste!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


true I saw this that mighty be a bit more up dalls street there are some great Russian watch company out there so how's this these a bit more classical


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Cheeky buggers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


B*ring the price down and I would consider that one*


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Seems like an age since the last EM delivery. Still almost 2 weeks till the next one I reckon. Anyone got any idea what the lug sizes are likely to be on the next few issues, so I can re-arm my NATO reserves?


my last delivery was the 3rd of April so the next delivery should be this week, 1st of may should be the next release to the shops of the French Navy(I forgot the nickname lol)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> my last delivery was the 3rd of April so the next delivery should be this week, 1st of may should be the next release to the shops of the French Navy(I forgot the nickname lol)


I think it is goalie


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> true I saw this that mighty be a bit more up dalls street there are some great Russian watch company out there so how's this these a bit more classical


That first one is right up my street

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Why? That's not a Lufty dial. Numbers are different, inner dial numbers are different too.


For nicking my night fighter idea....

Was meant a little tongue in cheek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> For nicking my night fighter idea....
> 
> Was meant a little tongue in cheek
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew what you meant Kev, if you need a witness for the patent hearing, count me in


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> For nicking my night fighter idea....
> 
> Was meant a little tongue in cheek
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It could have been on my radar no pun intended


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have put on my infantry pizza even with the cardboard strap will have to get another one and use the buckle as the watch itself is good


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> my last delivery was the 3rd of April so the next delivery should be this week, 1st of may should be the next release to the shops of the French Navy(I forgot the nickname lol)


 it is the goalie


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That first one is right up my street
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 it's holding a £60. at the moment with £20. p&p can send you the link if you want it mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it is the goalie


David whatsisname-----


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> my last delivery was the 3rd of April so the next delivery should be this week, 1st of may should be the next release to the shops of the French Navy(I forgot the nickname lol)


My last delivery was 10th. Only just over 2 weeks ago :-(

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have put on my infantry pizza even with the cardboard strap will have to get another one and use the buckle as the watch itself is good


 do you think the e.m pizza strap would fit if so I will post my spare strap to you and I still have got the case for spares for mine


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you think the e.m pizza strap would fit if so I will post my spare strap to you and I still have got the case for spares for mine


Yes it is the same size itmw that would be great


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes it is the same size itmw that would be great


 p.m me your address and i will post it out to you on monday for you mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> p.m me your address and i will post it out to you on monday for you mate


I will do that cheers


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Todays watch


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Todays watch


How is the quality of the Sokis please chaps? I don't have a milsub with Pepsi bezel, and am considering a Soki to see how I feel about the style on my wrist.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Todays watch


Hey FC, what size are the lugs? Got my soki winging it's way to me and was thinking of yet another nato strap to compliment it ;-)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey FC, what size are the lugs? Got my soki winging it's way to me and was thinking of yet another nato strap to compliment it ;-)


It seems we're experimenting with straps. I've just tried a Bond zulu on the subby, and am also thinking plain black leather for a truly retro look.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

20mm lugs.
Amazing value. Nice solid feel to it.
Auto with winding. Screw down crown.
Only fault was the little pip on't bezel not exactly centred.
Crown could do with being either a touch bigger or grippier. Spent ages getting it screw down first few times but you soon get the knack and its no longer a problem.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> 20mm lugs.
> Amazing value. Nice solid feel to it.
> Auto with winding. Screw down crown.


I'm considering a Pepsi one now after seeing all the praise the Sokis are getting.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm considering a Pepsi one now after seeing all the praise the Sokis are getting.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I went for the pepsi bezel, it was posted 5 days ago


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm considering a Pepsi one now after seeing all the praise the Sokis are getting.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Can't go wrong at the price. Think they have a sale on atm.

Seller was soki2010 on ebay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I will be going for the pepsi dial after I get the soki in a couple of weeks. Going shopping for her upstairs it is going to be Aldi they rush you through checkouts like its the end of the world.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> How is the quality of the Sokis please chaps? I don't have a milsub with Pepsi bezel, and am considering a Soki to see how I feel about the style on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


 take a look here this is a soki being tested so yeah Help me DESTROY my brand new mechanical watch!!! so I hope it helps


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will be going for the pepsi dial after I get the soki in a couple of weeks. Going shopping for her upstairs it is going to be Aldi they rush you through checkouts like its the end of the world.


 you should use my local one theirs a great polish girl there and she was so cute yesterday when I was in there lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> take a look here this is a soki being tested so yeah Help me DESTROY my brand new mechanical watch!!! so I hope it helps


Dont go swimming but you can get run over Away shopping now


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Good Afternoon everyone !

Does anyone know the name of a good Doctor ? ...it seems like I may need to have something surgically removed from my wrist.....



None of my other watches are getting a look in ...I even spotted Subby giving me dirty looks this morning due to the neglect it is getting !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

found this one it's great you have a ten hour window on this one again pm if you want the link


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

lol - thought I recognised that...its in my 'watch' list on the bay



is that my watch said:


> found this one it's great you have a ten hour window on this one again pm if you want the link


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> lol - thought I recognised that...its in my 'watch' list on the bay


 what do you recon it will snipe at it's holding at £5.50 and sorry guys wont pm the link to give airfixer a chance


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

PM the others by all means - Im outbid and wont be rebidding, so fill yer boots!

I reckon it wont go for less than £15



is that my watch said:


> what do you recon it will snipe at it's holding at £5.50 and sorry guys wont pm the link to give airfixer a chance


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> PM the others by all means - Im outbid and wont be rebidding, so fill yer boots!
> 
> I reckon it wont go for less than £15


Have you been dive Bombed


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I love this one - but cant afford to keep up with the bids on it

Russian Raketa 24 Hour Military Watch | eBay


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kind of. I was thinking of sniping it at the last minute - but theres lots of bids on it so it will go out of my price range.

Also I already have a Russian watch, and the Putin & 2 vintage Komandirskies in the post, so my Russian watch collecting is on hold till the EM collection finishes


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I went for the pepsi bezel, it was posted 5 days ago


I ordered the Pepsi as well Sharky, it was posted on the 25th. The wait is killing me !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I love this one - but cant afford to keep up with the bids on it
> 
> Russian Raketa 24 Hour Military Watch | eBay


 I like my lufty better


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I ordered the Pepsi as well Sharky, it was posted on the 25th. The wait is killing me !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I thought I could stop, clearly I can't, Pepsi Soki ordered, just have to wait now for the slow boat from China!

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I thought I could stop, clearly I can't, Pepsi Soki ordered, just have to wait now for the slow boat from China!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


What surprises me is that we are all different in here but we all seem to have the basic likes and dislikes of similar watches! we will all end up with a collection of the same watches, apart from the EM ones lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Bit of gardening this afternoon wearing my HMT Kohinoor.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

Couldn't let my dead 'flieg-a-like" rot in a drawer I've grown quite fond of it as a daily wearer...

Military watches collection magazine - Page 706






o|

...so it decided to have a crack at turning up a new crystal from scratch out of a block of acrylic.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-acrylic-watch-crystal-scratch-1020448.html

















Bombproofed - OK ok yes it needs a radius around the edge or a bumper ring or something but it would survive the Blitz now! From some angles it actually looks OK though. :-!









And the good thing is it's put it back on daily rotation as a test bed for further development which is one of the reasons I bought it in the first place. Whaddya think folks?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

The Guvnah said:


> Couldn't let my dead 'flieg-a-like" rot in a drawer I've grown quite fond of it as a daily wearer...
> 
> Military watches collection magazine - Page 706
> View attachment 1472701
> ...


I like it without a radius.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The Guvnah said:


> Couldn't let my dead 'flieg-a-like" rot in a drawer I've grown quite fond of it as a daily wearer...
> 
> Military watches collection magazine - Page 706
> View attachment 1472701
> ...


It looks like you've damaged some of the numbers, (like the 4 and the 5, and the 0 in 40) and the inner circle/dial and it shows. Badly. 
There's nothing worse than wearing a bodge-job. Personally, I would've bought another and kept that one for spares.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The Guvnah said:


> Couldn't let my dead 'flieg-a-like" rot in a drawer I've grown quite fond of it as a daily wearer...
> 
> Military watches collection magazine - Page 706
> View attachment 1472701
> ...


Nice job! ingenuous!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It looks like you've damaged some of the numbers, (like the 4 and the 5, and the 0 in 40) and the inner circle/dial and it shows. Badly.
> There's nothing worse than wearing a bodge-job. Personally, I would've bought another and kept that one for spares.


I think it just looks like that because of the shape of the crystal


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> I think it just looks like that because of the shape of the crystal


Yes, maybe why acrylic crystals haven't caught on... ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, maybe why acrylic crystals haven't caught on... ;-)


Well you have to admire making it from scratch. . I wish I could do stuff like that

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, maybe why acrylic crystals haven't caught on... ;-)


he's done well but the acrylic is to thick so it's magnifying but for a first attempt not bad 

and maybe he could not find another lufty so thought repair that's what i do lol and some times it's fun trying that's why we love these cheap watches we will try things we would not dream of doing on a more expensive watch like fingers off pizzas lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

guess what I'm having for dinner lol  and it's still shiny shiny after a lot of arm time


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

blanchy said:


> I think it just looks like that because of the shape of the crystal


That's exactly why, the flat-topped cone section of the glass causes a distinct refraction effect at the ridge, it's just the particular angle the camera caught it at. Mk2 will see the flat top increased but as I'm wearing it now I can assure you that it doesn't really affect readability at all when you're reading the time and creates a nice effect out of the corner of one's eye when you're not.

Have to say that it has also added a pleasing degree of 'heft' to the watch and has dampened down the volume of the tick from that big empty case and large resonant drum skin of a dial. :-!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The Guvnah said:


> That's exactly why, the flat-topped cone section of the glass causes a distinct refraction effect at the ridge, it's just the particular angle the camera caught it at. Mk2 will see the flat top increased but as I'm wearing it now I can assure you that it doesn't really affect readability at all when you're reading the time and creates a nice effect out of the corner of one's eye when you're not.
> 
> Have to say that it has also added a pleasing degree of 'heft' to the watch and has dampened down the volume of the tick from that big empty case and large resonant drum skin of a dial. :-!


Good point on ticking, my small collection is already loud enough to keep my wife up at night, she will have been driven mad by the time I complete the collection!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I like it without a radius.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


D'ya know what? So do I. In the flesh and on the wrist it really isn't as obtrusive or disproportionate as the photos make out. The impression is due to the slab sided form and a radius would knock that effect back considerably.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Nice job! ingenuous!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Thanks Pepperami.



pepperami said:


> Well you have to admire making it from scratch. . I wish I could do stuff like that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Find some floor space 4ft x 3ft will do, score y'self a little modelling lathe on the bay and have at it.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The Guvnah said:


> Couldn't let my dead 'flieg-a-like" rot in a drawer I've grown quite fond of it as a daily wearer...
> 
> Military watches collection magazine - Page 706
> View attachment 1472701
> ...


As the young team say

Skillz

We'll done that looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

It's been 3 days and the SBS Faulty has kept perfect time with the new battery!










also, I noticed a few days ago there was a fingerprint on the inside of the glass so it has been stripped, cleaned and re assembled


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

In the middle of some diy guess what the elves have taken my claw hammer yet again what am I to do


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I was bored lol


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> he's done well but the acrylic is to thick so it's magnifying but for a first attempt not bad


Thanks ITMW; I mention in the 'Watchmaking' thread that the magnification is not unwelcome to these aging eyes and in fact I intend to have a play with grinding up a semicircular form tool which will put a toroidal lens around the perimeter of the glass over the minute marks like a continuous "cyclops". Might work, might not but it'll be fun trying.



is that my watch said:


> ...and maybe he could not find another lufty...


You're right, I've been dodging hordes of Ukranian knock ups! But I would have resurrected the Eaglemoss regardless. I just like it.



is that my watch said:


> ...so thought repair that's what i do lol and some times it's fun trying that's why we love these cheap watches we will try things we would not dream of doing on a more expensive watch like fingers off pizzas lol


Exactly so, I've got no qualms about experimenting on this one, maybe installing a light guide and LED behind the dial and drilling through at the minute marks to address the absence of any dial lume. Might work, might not but at least I can say I've tried it. Howsabout an edge lit acrylic dial with undices engraved into it to catch and refract the led light out of the dial?


----------



## crunchie (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi All

I've just signed up only for the EM watches . I'm only on page 92 at the moment so trying to catch up.

I really thought I was the only (mentalist)person thats collecting them
Hoping to cherry pick the ones I actually like, Missed issue 4 so hoping I "might" get a copy from the publishers.
So far great Thread and great posts.

cheers all
Crunchie


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

crunchie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've just signed up only for the EM watches . I'm only on page 92 at the moment so trying to catch up.
> 
> ...


Hi crunchie welcome !

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The Guvnah said:


> Exactly so, I've got no qualms about experimenting on this one, maybe installing a light guide and LED behind the dial and drilling through at the minute marks to address the absence of any dial lume. Might work, might not but at least I can say I've tried it. Howsabout an edge lit acrylic dial with undices engraved into it to catch and refract the led light out of the dial?


 sounds great a bit above my level of watch tinkering but I say go for it and enjoy


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome Crunchie - I thought I was alone too.....but we're not!
Welcome to the madness



crunchie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've just signed up only for the EM watches . I'm only on page 92 at the moment so trying to catch up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I like it!
I especially like the magnification effect.

Does it give it more weight?



The Guvnah said:


> Couldn't let my dead 'flieg-a-like" rot in a drawer I've grown quite fond of it as a daily wearer...
> 
> Military watches collection magazine - Page 706
> View attachment 1472701
> ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

crunchie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've just signed up only for the EM watches . I'm only on page 92 at the moment so trying to catch up.
> 
> ...


welcome mate just another 400 pages to go lol and hiya and welcome chat soon when you catch up lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Mighty Deals .co.uk are doing a £10 Argos voucher for £5, and you can get Quidco cash back on the £5 bit am going to use mine to replace my dead Casio F-91w, but they have a good selection of affordables in Argos. Anyone needing a Quidco referral, PM me and I'll send a code to start you off with some money in your account, lots of cash back deals with watch stores.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome Crunchie. If you can't find issue 4, try ebay. It'll turn up soon enough. Or find nice real Vostok Tankist for under £40 new


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Mighty Deals .co.uk are doing a £10 Argos voucher for £5, and you can get Quidco cash back on the £5 bit am going to use mine to replace my dead Casio F-91w, but they have a good selection of affordables in Argos. Anyone needing a Quidco referral, PM me and I'll send a code to start you off with some money in your account, lots of cash back deals with watch stores.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


talking about argos the watch I repaired. I must have ended up putting it on what must have been it's original strap just saw it in argos there two for £20 lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> talking about argos the watch I repaired. I must have ended up putting it on what must have been it's original strap just saw it in argos there two for £20 lol


You can get ultra affordables there, if saw three quartzes in a box for £20. That is as cheap as a lot of the eBay ones and probably much better quality. At least there will be a guarantee.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You can get ultra affordables there, if saw three quartzes in a box for £20. That is as cheap as a lot of the eBay ones and probably much better quality. At least there will be a guarantee.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I'm tempted to pick them up those straps are worth a tenner each and I would have plenty of spare parts lol 

just looked at the 3 for £20 they would be good for donors watches lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Well chaps it's time for the Oozoo winners

Oozoo 1

Is that my watch....

It's yours buddy, I liked your straight forward want it as a work watch approach!

Oozoo 2

Fox Covert, yours buddy
For the comment about the crown...
I thought, there's a man who likes a big knob.....and that made me laugh!

Congrats folks!

Pm me your address' and I'll get em out to you guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cheer's matey much appreciated


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Woohoo Thanks Kev.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Well chaps it's time for the Oozoo winners
> 
> Oozoo 1
> 
> ...


Worthy winners


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's matey much appreciated


You could do with putting on a few extra lbs ha ha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I was browsing the watches in F.Hinds on saturday and saw this









http://www.fhinds.co.uk/Watches/Men...wn-Dial-Brown-Leather-Strap-Watch-233196.html

looks to be a bargain, reduced from £45 to £25!

I really need to stop doing that lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey all, been a busy weekend so not been on here much this weekend.

I noticed my fanty was 7 minutes behind when I went to bed last night so I put it right and wore a different watch today, I went for a mid afternoon watch change today and the fanty had STOPPED!!

I'm hoping a new battery will sort it, it's keeping time at the moment and i changed the battery about 3 hours ago

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

crunchie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've just signed up only for the EM watches . I'm only on page 92 at the moment so trying to catch up.
> 
> ...


Hi crunchie welcome to the thread mate. Word if warning: it won't end with just the WM watches you'll end up buying lots more !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

crunchie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've just signed up only for the EM watches . I'm only on page 92 at the moment so trying to catch up.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed your post must have scrolled through to fast welcome to the fold


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder if every day feels like Friday for crunchie 😂

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Worthy winners


Congratulations guys!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I wonder if every day feels like Friday for crunchie 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


In that case we could go back to the old days when we were paid on a friday so now we could be paid every day


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Just dis-armed the pizza. Is there a trick to getting the back on. Ive got a timex i cant get the back on too.
Might resort to gum lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Just dis-armed the pizza. Is there a trick to getting the back on. Ive got a timex i cant get the back on too.
> Might resort to gum lol


Might be still a bit wrigley ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Completely off topic here.....
my Daughter (7 yr old ) had to make a pirate ship model for school, so today was taken up with arts and crafts.

So with a little help from Dad and Grandad, Samantha came up with....

"The Skelpt Behynd"














































Right...back to normal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Antiques Roadshow on BBC1, tips on how to spot fake high-end watches, including Rolex submariner and Panerai. Should read this forum.


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

danmh said:


> .....I went for a mid afternoon watch change today and the fanty had STOPPED!!
> 
> I'm hoping a new battery will sort it, it's keeping time at the moment and i changed the battery about 3 hours ago


I'm half expecting I'll need an early battery change for my Russkie...
It was the only one left on the shelf when I bought it, and I noticed the second hand was 'twitching' as if it was trying to go.
Sure enough when I got into the packaging, it was obvious the plastic battery saver tab wasn't properly seated - Once it was set it's worked fine, but I'm expecting to have lost some of the battery life.
I suppose that depends how long was the delay between manufacture and retail.

I've seen a few on the shelves doing that, seems a fairly common issue right through the range.

Incidentally, anyone know what size batteries these take?
I expect it's mentioned in the thread somewhere, but I've only managed to read about half of it so far.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> I'm half expecting I'll need an early battery change for my Russkie...
> It was the only one left on the shelf when I bought it, and I noticed the second hand was 'twitching' as if it was trying to go.
> Sure enough when I got into the packaging, it was obvious the plastic battery saver tab wasn't properly seated - Once it was set it's worked fine, but I'm expecting to have lost some of the battery life.
> I suppose that depends how long was the delay between manufacture and retail.
> ...


I expected to get at least a year from these batteries, not 2 months!

I've checked the rest of the mwc and they seem to be keeping perfect time so fingers crossed it's just this watch.

The batteries they take are AG4 or 377 (same batteries just different codes)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Antiques Roadshow on BBC1, tips on how to spot fake high-end watches, including Rolex submariner and Panerai. Should read this forum.


I've just seen that  you're probably wondering why a 25 year old is watching antiques roadshow haha!

Very interesting though

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

danmh said:


> I expected to get at least a year from these batteries, not 2 months!
> 
> I've checked the rest of the mwc and they seem to be keeping perfect time so fingers crossed it's just this watch.
> 
> ...


You could try EM and see if they will honour their 2 year guarantee (although batteries are most likely not covered, you would expect them to last a reasonable time)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Just dis-armed the pizza. Is there a trick to getting the back on. Ive got a timex i cant get the back on too.
> Might resort to gum lol


Joking about the gum. But advice for back replacment from those that have done it, please


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You could try EM and see if they will honour their 2 year guarantee (although batteries are most likely not covered, you would expect them to last a reasonable time)
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I'm not too bothered, I just expected to get considerably longer battery life from them.

I've replaced the battery now and it appears to be back up and running now (batteries don't come under EM warranties)

I buy my batteries in bulk so probably cost me next to nothing lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

35 to go...

Who's getting the honour this time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've just seen that  you're probably wondering why a 25 year old is watching antiques roadshow haha!
> 
> Very interesting though
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Same reason a 25-year old is looking at classic watches I guess? I thought the Rolex was genuine, the close up quality was far better than the other three.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Just dis-armed the pizza. Is there a trick to getting the back on. Ive got a timex i cant get the back on too.
> Might resort to gum lol


yeah it's a bugger to get back on it's like a tin of paint you have to slow work out wards from one point I'm looking out for a back press to do the job


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> 35 to go...
> 
> Who's getting the honour this time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the last one


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've just seen that  you're probably wondering why a 25 year old is watching antiques roadshow haha!
> 
> Very interesting though
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


No wondering about it
Fiona Bruce 

Oosh just found out she is twice your age lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You could try EM and see if they will honour their 2 year guarantee (although batteries are most likely not covered, you would expect them to last a reasonable time)
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


you have to wonder how long the movements were sat in a warehouse gathering dust with batteries in b4 EM commissioned these watches, the supplier of the movements must have been rubbing their hands when they saw the order lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> 35 to go...
> 
> Who's getting the honour this time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On past performance, not me!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Joking about the gum. But advice for back replacment from those that have done it, please


 if it to hard there is rubber seal on the back call o-ring if you take it off it will go on alot easier but then it wont be as water tight but if you are not planning on showering in it then that's no big thing


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

danmh said:


> The batteries they take are AG4 or 377


Excellent! Thanks. I already have about half a dozen of those. |>


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> 35 to go...
> 
> Who's getting the honour this time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lol got a bit bored with it so what's another 1000 lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah it's a bugger to get back on it's like a tin of paint you have to slow work out wards from one point I'm looking out for a back presto do the job


After successfully taking the second hand off my pizza, I struggled for ages to put the back on again. I was just about to get a piece of wood and a mallet when it popped back on.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if it to hard there is rubber seal on the back call o-ring if you tae it off it will go on alot easier but then it want be as water tight but if you are not planning on showering in it then that's no big thing


Just gonna keep it in display box till i get a press. I wont be wearing it much anyway. Never was my favorite though it looks nice


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> After successfully taking the second hand off my pizza, I struggled for ages to put the back on again. I was just about to get a piece of wood and a mallet when it popped back on.


 I left the o-ring off when I done the strip down pics because new i would have to open it again to take the finger off but when I closed it was about to throw a wobble when it when in lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm going to Cash Generator tomorrow to get that Casio Edifice Red Bull Chronograph. I think I've found enough info to get them to come down on the price . . https://www.squiggly.com/jp/en/casi...ed-bull-limited-edition-efa-131rbsp-1avef.htm

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I'm going to Cash Generator tomorrow to get that Casio Edifice Red Bull Chronograph. I think I've found enough info to get them to come down on the price . . https://www.squiggly.com/jp/en/casi...ed-bull-limited-edition-efa-131rbsp-1avef.htm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 lol I'm going to cash cons tomorrow to see what watches they got to


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I'm going to Cash Generator tomorrow to get that Casio Edifice Red Bull Chronograph. I think I've found enough info to get them to come down on the price . . https://www.squiggly.com/jp/en/casi...ed-bull-limited-edition-efa-131rbsp-1avef.htm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I like that. A lot. Good luck


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Same reason a 25-year old is looking at classic watches I guess? I thought the Rolex was genuine, the close up quality was far better than the other three.


Well I love antiques, history and watches, put the three together you got antiques roadshow lol. It's my favourite out of all the antiques programmes out there.

All of my watches are either mwc or modern so I would love to get a few vintage watches under my belt, I'm looking on eBay but haven't bidded on anything yet

As for the comment on Fiona Bruce (can't remember who posted it) she doesn't float my boat I'm afraid lol she's probably old enough to be my mum hahahaha

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I'm going to Cash Generator tomorrow to get that Casio Edifice Red Bull Chronograph. I think I've found enough info to get them to come down on the price . . https://www.squiggly.com/jp/en/casi...ed-bull-limited-edition-efa-131rbsp-1avef.htm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I do like those Red Bull edifices, hope it,works out for you.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

who waiting for the big comment slot I wonder shall I hang around and find out or go watch walle or both lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Random question does anyone know the weight of the lufty?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Does this press come with a good enough assortment of dies to fit most watches??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221426491854

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Random question does anyone know the weight of the lufty?


I could weigh it right now with original strap on.
53.8g


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was browsing the watches in F.Hinds on saturday and saw this
> 
> http://www.fhinds.co.uk/Watches/Men...wn-Dial-Brown-Leather-Strap-Watch-233196.html
> 
> ...


Fairly sure this has been less than this for some time on Amazon marketplace

sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I could weigh it right now with original strap on.
> 53.8g


Thanks


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Fairly sure this has been less than this for some time on Amazon marketplace
> 
> sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


I've not checked Amazon but I found it £3 cheaper on eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Does this press come with a good enough assortment of dies to fit most watches??
> 
> 13pcs Watchmaker Watch Press Set Back Case Closer Crystal Glass Fitting Tool UK | eBay
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 looks ok but I will have a look at some others just in case 

it's just as good as the rest by the look of it so go for it if you want my friend


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I'm going to Cash Generator tomorrow to get that Casio Edifice Red Bull Chronograph. I think I've found enough info to get them to come down on the price . . https://www.squiggly.com/jp/en/casi...ed-bull-limited-edition-efa-131rbsp-1avef.htm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Very nice. A Casio Edifice is on my wish list. Not the Red Bull especially, I was looking for a little black number this is around £150.









Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Very nice. A Casio Edifice is on my wish list. Not the Red Bull especially, I was looking for a little black number this is around £150.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not really in to them but out of the two this is the better of them for my personal taste


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all shall I put up another 6 comments hmmmm


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Decisions, decisions, what shall it be today? If I'm mowing the lawn should it be the subby?

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Decisions, decisions, what shall it be today? If I'm mowing the lawn should it be the subby?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


 I'm going subby today I think


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm going subby today I think


Yeah itmw, time to give it some more wear I think


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hmmmm 

Window DisplayA tourist in a strange town notices that her wristwatch is broken. She starts looking for a repair shop. After a long and frustrating search she finds herself in an area where many shop signs are in Hebrew. Finally, she notices that one of the stores has all kinds of clocks and wristwatches displayed merrily in the window. She walks into the shop and puts her wristwatch on the counter in front of the proprietor.

Tourist: "Would you please fix my wristwatch?

"Madam, I do not repair clocks or wristwatches. I am a Moel, I perform circumcisions."

Puzzled, she asks, "Then why on earth do you have all these clocks and wristwatches in your window?"

"Well, what should I have in my window?"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Yeah itmw, time to give it some more wear I think


 true true 

*What Time?*
A man had been driving all night and by morning was still far from his destination. He decided to stop at the next city he came to and park somewhere quiet so he could get an hour or two of sleep.
As luck would have it, the quiet street he chose happened to be one of the city's most popular jogging routes. No sooner had he settled back to snooze when there came a knocking on his window. He looked out and saw a jogger running in place.
"Yes?"
"Excuse me, sir," the jogger said, "do you have the time?" The man looked at the car clock and answered, "7:15."
The jogger said thanks and left. The man settled back again, and was just dozing off when there was another knock on the window and another jogger.
"Excuse me, sir, do you have the time?"
"7:25!"
The jogger said thanks and left.
Now the man could see other joggers passing by and he knew it was only a matter of time before another one disturbed him. To avoid the problem, he got out a pen and paper and put a sign in his window saying, "I do not know the time!"
Once again he settled back to sleep. He was just dozing off when there was another knock on the window.
"Sir, sir? It's 7:45!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Is it me?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

oh all right I ill take the 8000 spot with this lol 

An old Italian Mafia Don is dying and he calls his grandson to his bed.
_-"You lissin-a me. I wanna for you to taka my chrome plated 38 revolver so you will always remember me."_
_-"But grandpa, I really don"t like guns. How about you leave me your Rolex watch instead?"_
-_"Shuddup an lissin. Somma day you gonna runna da business, you gonna have a beautifula wife, lotsa money, a biga home and maybe a couple a bambinos. Somma day you gonna coma home and maybe find you wife inna bed with another man. Whadda you gonna do then......pointa to you watch and a say, TIME'S UP?"_


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry itmw, just pipped you to it, good jokes, thanks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Sorry itmw, just pipped you to it, good jokes, thanks


lol I get bored of that spot lol so well done you  glad it was ya mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks ok but I will have a look at some others just in case
> 
> it's just as good as the rest by the look of it so go for it if you want my friend


That's good then, thanks  I wasn't sure if the dies went up to a decent enough size but they all seem to be the same. I'm just thinking join would it have a big enough die for the lufty?

Thanks for the jokes, just what I need in the mornings  especially today, I gotta drop my daughter off at the baby sitters, take my GF in to work and get myself back to work for 8am :-(

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> That's good then, thanks  I wasn't sure if the dies went up to a decent enough size but they all seem to be the same. I'm just thinking join would it have a big enough die for the lufty?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


this is one of the photos its showing and that one looks fairly big so worth a chance


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah it does look quite big, ill chance it and maybe I'll find some bigger dies online if need be. Do you know if you put the whole back on flush to the case and press or put one side of the back on and then press the other half down as you would do it by hand?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah it does look quite big, ill chance it and maybe I'll find some bigger dies online if need be. Do you know if you put the whole back on flush to the case and press or put one side of the back on and then press the other half down as you would do it by hand?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 to be honest I have never use one if had.... I would have more watches and less broken windows lol 

one last joke

When a blonde was asked why she named her two dogs Rolex and Timex, she replied "because they're watch dogs silly."


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Top tip: few weeks ago I made an offer on a back press. It was a UK based one and I felt that it would arrive quicker. Of course the ones in Asia were same but cheaper.
The seller had a 'best offer' option so i offered £8 but he took days but counter offered about £2 lower than his asking price.
By the time he counter offered my interest had wained so i didnt get one.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Top tip: few weeks ago I made an offer on a back press. It was a UK based one and I felt that it would arrive quicker. Of course the ones in Asia were same but cheaper.
> The seller had a 'best offer' option so i offered £8 but he took days but counter offered about £2 lower than his asking price.
> By the time he counter offered my interest had wained so i didnt get one.


Thanks for that, I was going to make an offer in one but wasn't sure what they would accept without too much backwards and forwards. So if I offered say £10 cos u can get them at auction for £12.99

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Buy it now was £16.99
I offered £9
He countered £14
Hope that helps


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I just thought I would mention the goalie as it's two sleeps (as some say  ) away so here's a pic who like's /who don't ... I'm not sure .. but I did not think much of the pizza but have worn it every day since getting it when relaxing so would not to damaged the shiny shiny look lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I just thought I would mention the goalie as it's two sleeps (as some say  ) away so here's a pic who like's /who don't ... I'm not sure .. but I did not think much of the pizza but have worn it every day since getting it when relaxing so would not to damaged the shiny shiny look lol


I do like it but I can't help but feel were being fobbed off with these straps, they let the watch down I feel, they wouldn't be so bad if they were a tad longer.

I was going to collect the lot but my interest has wained a bit and I'm probably going to cherry pick.

What swung it for me is the cheap straps, possibility of non working sub dials and removing the date windows. They may well have put their noses out of joint based on the above decisions

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> What swung it for me is the cheap straps, possibility of non working sub dials and removing the date windows. They may well have put their noses out of joint based on the above decisions
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 total agree I will pick up two so I can do the strip down pics and one for the collection then if I don't like it mite do a quiz and have it as the prize lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I liked it up until they took the date window out ,but will still get it

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I just thought I would mention the goalie as it's two sleeps (as some say  ) away so here's a pic who like's /who don't ... I'm not sure .. but I did not think much of the pizza but have worn it every day since getting it when relaxing so would not to damaged the shiny shiny look lol


I've got high hopes for it. I didn't like the look of the Subby & bought it just for the collection - then when I saw it in the flesh I really liked it. It now regularly gets used.

I'm guessing the goalie is a similar size to the Subby , so I've bought a black NATO with black metalwork in a 20mm to go on it and give it some arm time straight away

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I liked it up until they took the date window out ,but will still get it
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 yeah that really put me off if I'm honest they should have redone the photos on there site then I would not of know and I would not have cared


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I liked it up until they took the date window out ,but will still get it
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


It's a real shame none of them so far have had a date window. It puts me off wearing them for work, as I only realised the first time I wore one that I do actually look at my watch several times a day to check the date when filling in paperwork - it's frustrating when it's not there!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It's a real shame none of them so far have had a date window. It puts me off wearing them for work, as I only realised the first time I wore one that I do actually look at my watch several times a day to check the date when filling in paperwork - it's frustrating when it's not there!
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


lol I use It to check how long I got on the bread when in aldi


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> I like it!
> I especially like the magnification effect.


I intend to try and turn a torus around the edge of the glass to see if the magnification works on the minute marks, a sort of continuous date window 'cyclops' eye



Airfixer said:


> Does it give it more weight?


I definitely feels more substantial on the wrist. On the scales it's about 3 grammes heavier than the stock watch at 56.3g but that weight is shifted a little further from the wrist's centre of rotation which magnifies the effect to a degree but the impression of increased mass is mostly psychological if I'm honest. But that's not bad thing.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I just thought I would mention the goalie as it's two sleeps (as some say  ) away so here's a pic who like's /who don't ... I'm not sure .. but I did not think much of the pizza but have worn it every day since getting it when relaxing so would not to damaged the shiny shiny look lol


I wont be getting this one if they had kept the date on it I probably would have bought it.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Look what came in the post 









Thanks again for the pizza chrono


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Subby on Bond NATO for cutting the lawn.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I prefer the pizza to the archive :-0 I really thought it would be the other way around.

I'm going to change the strap on the archive, these are the 24mm straps that I have








I think the one on the far left would look best any opinions?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I prefer the pizza to the archive :-0 I really thought it would be the other way around.
> 
> I'm going to change the strap on the archive, these are the 24mm straps that I have
> 
> ...


Yeah the one on the left blanchy, it's a belter.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah the one on the left blanchy, it's a belter.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Thanks, I got those 4 and the strap on my lufty for £6.20. Not bad for 5 genuine leather straps


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks, I got those 4 and the strap on my lufty for £6.20. Not bad for 5 genuine leather straps


That's a bargain who'd you get them from mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I just thought I would mention the goalie as it's two sleeps (as some say  ) away so here's a pic who like's /who don't ... I'm not sure .. but I did not think much of the pizza but have worn it every day since getting it when relaxing so would not to damaged the shiny shiny look lol


Yeah - I think I shall be indulging. It's classy, simple - and looks like half the other watches I own. I may also treat the father-in-law who's been coveting my MWC subby.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a bargain who'd you get them from mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


5 X 24mm Wholesale JOB LOT OF Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Spring Bars 51 | eBay
This seller has loads of straps in different sizes and cheap


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> I do like it but I can't help but feel were being fobbed off with these straps, they let the watch down I feel, they wouldn't be so bad if they were a tad longer.
> 
> I was going to collect the lot but my interest has wained a bit and I'm probably going to cherry pick.
> 
> What swung it for me is the cheap straps, possibility of non working sub dials and removing the date windows. They may well have put their noses out of joint based on the above decisions


Also I don't like all the fake bezels! we all know that a half decent working bezel can be added for the price they charge as we probably all have "cheap" watch that has one! (soki, shark, infantry) to name but 3 ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Sadly I think the first five watches will be the basis for all the rest. With slight differences 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## crunchie (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi All and thanks for the welcome.

I noticed in my local WH Smiths they had about 12 issues of watch Number 5? is that the usual they have in?

I've decided to use a local newsagents and cherry picked issues 6, 7 and 8 for the time being

crunchie


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

crunchie said:


> Hi All and thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I noticed in my local WH Smiths they had about 12 issues of watch Number 5? is that the usual they have in?
> 
> ...


That would be unusual? Did they have any other issues crunchie?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I was talking to em on Facebook and they are going to ask the publishers abour the width of future straps so we can order natos in advance


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I was talking to em on Facebook and they are going to ask the publishers abour the width of future straps so we can order natos in advance


That's kind of an admission on their part that the straps are pants. Personally I'd rather they increase the price of each watch by £1 and put a better strap on in the first place. And don't get me started on the disappearing date windows !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's kind of an admission on their part that the straps are pants. Personally I'd rather they increase the price of each watch by £1 and put a better strap on in the first place. And don't get me started on the disappearing date windows !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Send them a tin foil hat WS lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

First time wearing the Pizza to work. I'm right handed but wear my watch on the right which means I can admire it as I write.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Yeah - I think I shall be indulging. It's classy, simple - and looks like half the other watches I own. I may also treat the father-in-law who's been coveting my MWC subby.


well it mite just be I was a bit disappointed with the look of the subby in the pics ( they should have of got chico to do them I love his pics) but was happy with it when I got it.. am wearing it now funnily enough ...I will see what it looks like on the day hmmm lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's kind of an admission on their part that the straps are pants. Personally I'd rather they increase the price of each watch by £1 and put a better strap on in the first place. And don't get me started on the disappearing date windows !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I've got it in my head that they don't come with a strap to wear - the strap it comes with is merely for use when attaching it to a watch pillow or for displaying it in a case. If I wanna wear it - it's gonna need a NATO. 
Having said that, I like the leather straps on the Lufty and pizza & I've left them on - they seem comfortable enough. The canvas straps that came with the others are too short or too uncomfortable. I've bought decent NATOs from china for a quid - can't see why EM can't do the same.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it mite just be I was a bit disappointed with the look of the subby in the pics ( they should have of got chico to do them I love his pics) but was happy with it when I got it.. am wearing it now funnily enough ...I will see what it looks like on the day hmmm lol


Yeh I agree , the pics that EM did for the subby did not do it justice as it looked VERY plastic and toy like whereas in the flesh it looks a lot more substantial , I am going to wait to see what the "goalie/froggy" looks like in the flesh ,however I doubt I will be getting one as I am bidding on another watch on ebay and will use the funds to put towards that .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Also I don't like all the fake bezels! we all know that a half decent working bezel can be added for the price they charge as we probably all have "cheap" watch that has one! (soki, shark, infantry) to name but 3 ;-)


 this one cost a fiver I bought it so I could nick the strap for the fanty as you can see it has rotating bezel


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've got it in my head that they don't come with a strap to wear - the strap it comes with is merely for use when attaching it to a watch pillow or for displaying it in a case. If I wanna wear it - it's gonna need a NATO.
> Having said that, I like the leather straps on the Lufty and pizza & I've left them on - they seem comfortable enough. The canvas straps that came with the others are too short or too uncomfortable. I've bought decent NATOs from china for a quid - can't see why EM can't do the same.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I thought the strap that came on the putin was pretty good, I think it fits on the third hole on my wrist, so I must be in the smaller wrist percentile.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I thought the strap that came on the putin was pretty good, I think it fits on the third hole on my wrist, so I must be in the smaller wrist percentile.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


It's not just the size that's the problem TOW it's more about the extremely poor quality. They must be costing EM at the most 3-5p each bulk price and they really let down the collection especially when you pit them against the good quality leather straps that they provide on the other watches.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

crunchie said:


> Hi All and thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I noticed in my local WH Smiths they had about 12 issues of watch Number 5? is that the usual they have in?
> 
> ...


 I think it's an area thing the first two shops had sold out this was like at 9am in the morning the other had five were I took three of them and an old Putin left behind the counter so even the shop keeper said that people were cherry picking them and he at the time had sent back 10 fantys .. one lufty...three subby's ..one putin almost I had it lol so I reckon he would not have sent any pizzas back lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I think it would be fair to say that we're not "losing interest" in this collection but feel a little deflated about it all, I know I am.

I think the whole 80 watches are going to have short, cheap straps, I don't believe the sub dials will work on ANY of the watches and they will probably use the same case moulds for the rest of them to keep down costs, I know £9.99 isn't bad for a watch, nice box and a magazine but it wouldn't hurt them to push the boat out on a few of them so they don't all look and feel the same. They must be making these watches for £1 or so, there's definitely a margin there to use a different movement in SOME of the watches to allow a window or working dials.

I definitely think they could do more with these watches and keep the price the same or even put it up by £1 which will in turn keep more people interested for longer

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I thought the strap that came on the putin was pretty good, I think it fits on the third hole on my wrist, so I must be in the smaller wrist percentile.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


well I put mine on this... so if you damage yours you can have mine mate ..


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I put mine on this... so if you damage yours you can have mine mate ..


Thanks blanchy, for the kind offer. If I ever resolve the bracelet for my amphibian I will try the Vostok rubber strap on the putin, but it's nice to know I have a fallback.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks blanchy, for the kind offer. If I ever resolve the bracelet for my amphibian I will try the Vostok rubber strap on the putin, but it's nice to know I have a fallback.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Lol that was ITMW I didnt get the putin


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Lol that was ITMW I didnt get the putin


well ant using the straps what's the point of having them in my watch box more then welcome to the strap anytime then mate  and just call be little blanchy from now on lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I dont know if any of you remember me saying that my local newsagent "refused" to pre-order me a "pizza" a few weeks ago ...well as I had run out of cigs and could not be bothered to go to my local supermarket to get some I decided to nip round to his shop to get some ...imagine my surprise when as I am walking out I see sat on the shelves 2 x putins and 2 x pizza's......pfft ! ( and no I didnt buy them ) lol


----------



## crunchie (Apr 27, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That would be unusual? Did they have any other issues crunchie?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Only Issue 5. They had just sent back Issue 4 .

If anyone's In Glasgow they're In WH Smith Argyle Street.

I've still not taken any out of the boxes yet 

Crunchie


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so cash convertors was a bust so was the the two charity shops so I hope stuart had better lucky with his watch hunt ..saying that i did pick up a pair of union jack cufflinks for £3.99 so was not like a total bust and posted a package lol so o well there's always tomorrow I suppose and if not I'm might get an extra goalie and really put if thru the ringer lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Have just got back from B and Q, I have purchased a length of pipe insulation for 'Project Watch Box'. Next I need to find the right box, I am thinking little 3 inch square faux leather cubes, if I can source some. Luckily I have a Poundstretcher at the end of my street so I can check regularly.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The Guvnah said:


> I intend to try and turn a torus around the edge of the glass to see if the magnification works on the minute marks, a sort of continuous date window 'cyclops' eye
> 
> I definitely feels more substantial on the wrist. On the scales it's about 3 grammes heavier than the stock watch at 56.3g but that weight is shifted a little further from the wrist's centre of rotation which magnifies the effect to a degree but the impression of increased mass is mostly psychological if I'm honest. But that's not bad thing.


Are you sure you did not work for Oppenheimer


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Tea boxes apparently work too. They usually have 6 slots. You may need a bit of felt to cover the wood though. I've heard Lidl and Aldi get them in the odd time. I've been keeping an eye out for them myself as actual watch boxes aren't cheap.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ive swapped the strap on the archive and now it feel much better. Am I the only person that found the archive strap uncomfortable?

Heres some pics.









I like the buckle on the archive strap but its far to big and didnt sit right so I may buy a similar buckle for this strap


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey lads, what you think of the derskie on a black & white NATO, I thought it might be a bit garish but I like it?



















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well ant using the straps what's the point of having them in my watch box more then welcome to the strap anytime then mate  and just call be little blanchy from now on lol


Sorry itmw, must have my eyes tested, doh! Thanks again. Btw, did you notice that my 20mm subby was on an 18mm Bond NATO? Very much a nod to the films, and also I don't have a 20mm version.....yet.....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ive swapped the strap on the archive and now it feel much better. Am I the only person that found the archive strap uncomfortable?
> 
> Heres some pics.
> 
> ...


That looks really good blanchy 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Sorry itmw, must have my eyes tested, doh! Thanks again. Btw, did you notice that my 20mm subby was on an 18mm Bond NATO? Very much a nod to the films, and also I don't have a 20mm version.....yet.....


no worry's mate  I did not notice the strap an some times it is better to have little play in the strap I think with the nato


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ive swapped the strap on the archive and now it feel much better. Am I the only person that found the archive strap uncomfortable?
> 
> Heres some pics.
> 
> ...


Where did you get those straps Blanchy?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where did you get those straps Blanchy?


5 X 24mm Wholesale JOB LOT OF Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Spring Bars 51 | eBay
£6.20 for 6 genuine leather straps delivered


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Check out the 2nd watch in this video


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Check out the 2nd watch in this video


This video gives you a better look at the 2nd watch in that video ( the Nixie Watch )






enjoy !

Dall


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

a watch should tell the time and look pretty to hi-tech spoils it lol reminds me of a joke that goes like this 

Jake is struggling through a Grand Central Station, in New York City with two huge and obviously heavy suitcases when a stranger walks up to him and asks, "Have you got the time?"

He signs, puts down the suitcases and glances at his wrist. "It's a quarter to six," he said.

"Hey, that's a pretty fancy watch!" exclaims the stranger. Jake brightens a little. "Yeah, it's not bad. Check this out," and he shows the stranger a time zone display, and not just the time zone for the every zone of the world, but the time zones for the 86 largest communities in the world.

He hits a few buttons and from somewhere inside the watch a voice say, "The time is eleven zero six, and the voice is in a West Texas accent. A few more buttons and the voice says something, this time in Japanese." Jake continue, "I've put in regional accents for each day."

The display is unbelievably high quality and the voice is simply astounding. The stranger is truck dumb with admiration. That's not all," says Jake, and he pushed a few more buttons and a tiny but very high-resolution map of New York City appears on the display. "The flashing shows our location by satellite positioning," explains Jake.

"View recede ten," Jake says, and the display changes to show the eastern portion of the city.

"I want to buy this watch!" says the stranger.

"Oh no, it's not for ready for sale yet. I'm still working out the bugs," says Jake, indicating he is the inventor of the watch. "But look at this," he said, proceeding to demonstrate that the watch is also a very creditable little FM radio receiver with a digital tuner, a sonar device that can measure distances up to 125 meters, a pager with thermal paper printout, and most impressive of all, the capacity for voice recording of up to 300 standard-size books. "...though I only have 32 of my favourite in there so far."

"I've got to have that watch," says the stranger.

"No! You don't understand, it's not ready....

"I'll give you $1000 for it," said the stranger reaching for his wallet.

"Oh no," said Jake, shaking his head. "I've already spent more than that on this."

"I'll give you $5000," said the stranger, pulling five paper bills from his wallet.

"But it's just not..."

"Okay," said the stranger, "I'll give you $15,000 for it!" as he pushed his wallet back into his coat pocket and pulled out his check book.

Jake stops cold. He knows he only has about $8500 into the material and development, and with the $15000 he can make another one and have it ready for merchandising in only six months.

The stranger finishes writing the check, and waves it in front of Jake. "Here it is, signed and ready to go. $15,000, take it or leave it."

Jake abruptly makes his decision, and peels the watch off his arm, and the man excitedly gives him the check and grabs at the watch. He turns and walks away from Jake. As he moves away, Jake calls out, "Hey, wait a minute."

The stranger stops, turns and looks warily back. Jake point to the two suitcases he'd been struggling to carry through the station, "Don't forget your batteries."


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

6XIN 12 Nixie Tubes Clock Metallic Black Case LED Alarm Steampunk Retro Watch | eBay

Look at the clock!!!!!


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

hey guys, I'm really confused as to what this thread is. I skimmed through the thread and I see terms like "fancy", "archive", and "pizza". Can someone fill me in?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> hey guys, I'm really confused as to what this thread is. I skimmed through the thread and I see terms like "fancy", "archive", and "pizza". Can someone fill me in?


Fanty is the watch with issue 1, pizza is the Italian diver. Archive is a watch brand on ebay that many of us have bought because we liked the pizza


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> 6XIN 12 Nixie Tubes Clock Metallic Black Case LED Alarm Steampunk Retro Watch | eBay
> 
> Look at the clock!!!!!


not much wrist time methinks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> hey guys, I'm really confused as to what this thread is. I skimmed through the thread and I see terms like "fancy", "archive", and "pizza". Can someone fill me in?


Issue 1 - US Infantry nickname-- fanty
Issue 2 - german luftwaffe aviator nickname-- lufty
Issue 3 - British SBS nickname----subby
Issue 4 - Russian military nickname------putin
Issue 5 - Italian diver nickname----pizza

archive also know as archie is a pan homage

take a look here it's an info link Military Watches Collection reviews here

does that help mate

issue 6 - French Seaman nickname----goalie or froggy

out this Thursday


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Issue 1 - US Infantry nickname-- fanty
> Issue 2 - german luftwaffe aviator nickname-- lufty
> Issue 3 - British SBS nickname----subby
> Issue 4 - Russian military nickname------putin
> ...


Itmw you always get it spot on


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Issue 1 - US Infantry nickname-- fanty
> Issue 2 - german luftwaffe aviator nickname-- lufty
> Issue 3 - British SBS nickname----subby
> Issue 4 - Russian military nickname------putin
> ...


Froggy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Issue 1 - US Infantry nickname-- fanty
> Issue 2 - german luftwaffe aviator nickname-- lufty
> Issue 3 - British SBS nickname----subby
> Issue 4 - Russian military nickname------putin
> ...


hmmmm


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Issue 1 - US Infantry nickname-- fanty
> Issue 2 - german luftwaffe aviator nickname-- lufty
> Issue 3 - British SBS nickname----subby
> Issue 4 - Russian military nickname------putin
> ...


cheers mate. I think I'm hooked now.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> cheers mate. I think I'm hooked now.


 did you look at our review thread there are some great photos there mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> cheers mate. I think I'm hooked now.


Are you getting this collection in Aus sam?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> hey guys, I'm really confused as to what this thread is. I skimmed through the thread and I see terms like "fancy", "archive", and "pizza". Can someone fill me in?


Hiya Sam-e welcome to the thread mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you look at our review thread there are some great photos there mate


I briefly looked at some reviews, but at the time I kept on asking myself why you guys are calling watches "pizzas" and "archives". 
Indeed, lovely photos. There's going to be a lot of catching up for me 



pepperami said:


> Are you getting this collection in Aus sam?


I'll try haha. I believe these watches are U.K based?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> I briefly looked at some reviews, but at the time I kept on asking myself why you guys are calling watches "pizzas" and "archives".
> Indeed, lovely photos. There's going to be a lot of catching up for me
> 
> I'll try haha. I believe these watches are U.K based?


Yeh they are , however I have seen on the Eaglemoss facebook Page that someone from the US is managing to get them shipped over so it may be possible for you to do the same .

Link to the magazine -Military Watches Magazine - 75 Years of precision in times of war & peace

You can access their Facebook page from there .

You can also find some , if not all the watches for sale on Ebay , just do a quick search under "Military Watch magazine" , as some people are buying in bulk and then selling them on .

Hope this is helpful

Dall


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> I briefly looked at some reviews, but at the time I kept on asking myself why you guys are calling watches "pizzas" and "archives".
> Indeed, lovely photos. There's going to be a lot of catching up for me
> 
> I'll try haha. I believe these watches are U.K based?


I know the prices on the front of the mag include Ireland, NZ, Malta and Aus?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think you can get it in Australia this is on the inside of the mag on the first page so think it means it's available


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think you can get it in Australia this is on the inside of the mag on the first page so think it means it's available


https://www.bissettmags.com.au/publications?Publisher=EMOSS
nothing on military watches 

I've found one seller on ebay that sells archives, but what's a good search term to find these badboys?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> https://www.bissettmags.com.au/publications?Publisher=EMOSS
> nothing on military watches
> 
> I've found one seller on ebay that sells archives, but what's a good search term to find these badboys?


if you facebook you could ask on their page

https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossMilitary?ref=br_tf

if not I can ask for you?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> https://www.bissettmags.com.au/publications?Publisher=EMOSS
> nothing on military watches
> 
> I've found one seller on ebay that sells archives, but what's a good search term to find these badboys?


 that's more then likely the one if it has rebirth of ????
as the seller so you would defo get an archie if you get lucky bidding


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

pepperami said:


> if you facebook you could ask on their page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossMilitary?ref=br_tf
> 
> if not I can ask for you?


Nah, that's fine mate.



is that my watch said:


> that's more then likely the one if it has rebirth of ????
> as the seller so you would defo get an archie if you get lucky bidding


yeah, rebirth of. I thought there would be more than one seller I guess. 
I'll consider it. Already waiting for a parnis pam to arrive at my place.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> cheers mate. I think I'm hooked now.


I'm resigned to calling issue 1 the GI Joe, as my phone keeps auto correcting the other nickname to something rude ..... lol

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> https://www.bissettmags.com.au/publications?Publisher=EMOSS
> nothing on military watches
> 
> I've found one seller on ebay that sells archives, but what's a good search term to find these badboys?


 maybe they will use the money they have raised to start one in Australia let's hope


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm resigned to calling issue 1 the GI Joe, as my phone keeps auto correcting the other nickname to something rude ..... lol
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


And of course, welcome aboard this friendliest of communities. What's your favourite biscuit sam, tim-tams?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm resigned to calling issue 1 the GI Joe, as my phone keeps auto correcting the other nickname to something rude ..... lol
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


 try Rambo that's what some call it


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> And of course, welcome aboard this friendliest of communities. What's your favourite biscuit sam, tim-tams?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Cheers. I feel very welcomed here. Haha timtams, great to satisfy the sweet tooth.

Unfortunately I won't be here for long. It's 4am right now. I'm not usually up this late. My curiosity of these watches kept me up.

once again, cheers for answering my questions!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> Cheers. I feel very welcomed here. Haha timtams, great to satisfy the sweet tooth.
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be here for long. It's 4am right now. I'm not usually up this late. My curiosity of these watches kept me up.
> 
> once again, cheers for answering my questions!


Welcome Sam

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sam-e said:


> https://www.bissettmags.com.au/publications?Publisher=EMOSS
> nothing on military watches
> 
> I've found one seller on ebay that sells archives, but what's a good search term to find these badboys?


The Archive watch is only sold by one guy, whose ebay name is Rebirth-of-cool. A link to him is in my signature.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> The Archive watch is only sold by one guy, whose ebay name is Rebirth-of-cool. A link to him is in my signature.


 I though we was suppose to be keeping that a secret lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I though we was suppose to be keeping that a secret lol


Not much point holding a secret when the rest of the world already knows it..... lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Not much point holding a secret when the rest of the world already knows it..... lol


 lol yeah with 8000 comments and a quarter off a million hits smeagals definitely out of the bag lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol yeah with 8000 comments and a quarter off a million hits smeagals definitely out of the bag lol


Not guilty or not proven that is the question.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so some one was talking about hmt watches there a great one here GENUINE VINTAGE HMT MILITARY WINDING 17 JEWELS~LUMINOUS FIG~INDIAN MENS WATCH~ what do you think guys


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so some one was talking about hmt watches there a great one here GENUINE VINTAGE HMT MILITARY WINDING 17 JEWELS~LUMINOUS FIG~INDIAN MENS WATCH~ what do you think guys


I will probably get a hmt soon enough. Its a shame that most of the ones on ebay have had their dials painted


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I will probably get a hmt soon enough. Its a shame that most of the ones on ebay have had their dials painted


yes I was just looking at that.... that paint job is terrible when you take a closer look I would have to redo it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes I was just looking at that.... that paint job is terrible when you take a closer look I would have to redo it


I think HMTs wear a bit small, is weird I prefer big when my wrist is like a twig


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

I have an HMT Kohinoor which is fairly small at 35mm but I like it although when you have worn a bigger watch like the Pizza it does feel small.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Been looking a HMT watches recently. But got side tracked with the vostoks. Anyhoo was considering a black Pilot when this came up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Redial is better


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

least this paint job is not as bad GENUINE VINTAGE RARE FULL ORANGE HMT MILITARY WINDING 17 JEWELS~MENS WATCH~ so what do you think guys


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> I have an HMT Kohinoor which is fairly small at 35mm but I like it although when you have worn a bigger watch like the Pizza it does feel small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the Avchive and Pizza have spoiled it lol, your looks nice though, the NATO gives in some bulk, I like that almac


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> least this paint job is not as bad GENUINE VINTAGE RARE FULL ORANGE HMT MILITARY WINDING 17 JEWELS~MENS WATCH~ so what do you think guys


I quite like that one but will need b-) lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> least this paint job is not as bad GENUINE VINTAGE RARE FULL ORANGE HMT MILITARY WINDING 17 JEWELS~MENS WATCH~ so what do you think guys


Looks like the 2nd Gen Monster inspired it lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm waiting for another watch from India an Angloswiss cavalry but I can't remember what it's like as it's taking so long to arrive. I hope I like it when it finally arrives.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

talk about a ready made collection collection of Digital watches some working some at fault,1 timex led watch a/f


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Looks like the 2nd Gen Monster inspired it lol


 rather have my combo


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> rather have my combo


Someday ITMY, cant wait for the wrist shots of your combo, you wont strip that one?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Amazon.com: Watch Box Large 24 Mens Black Leather Display Glass Top Jewelry Case Organizer: Home & Kitchen

This is nice?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Almac said:


> I'm waiting for another watch from India an Angloswiss cavalry but I can't remember what it's like as it's taking so long to arrive. I hope I like it when it finally arrives.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


could it be Westend watch co sower meaning calvary

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Amazon.com: Watch Box Large 24 Mens Black Leather Display Glass Top Jewelry Case Organizer: Home & Kitchen
> 
> This is nice?


I bet it isn't as nice in the flesh. I am sticking with my pipe insulation for now 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> least this paint job is not as bad GENUINE VINTAGE RARE FULL ORANGE HMT MILITARY WINDING 17 JEWELS~MENS WATCH~ so what do you think guys


Ouch! My eyes!

Will she notice if I replace the £9.99 Eaglmoss with a £4000 Panerai and will I survive if she does?


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Smeagal it says angloswiss cavalry on the dial so I don't think its a Westend watch co but as I'm a total noob at this no doubt I could be wrong

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I bet it isn't as nice in the flesh. I am sticking with my pipe insulation for now
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I like this display case, 
Aluminum Acrylic 12 Watch Wristwatch Display Storage Case Box Briefcase | eBay


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive got 2 of these, one with black lining and the other on red
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/390664662130?nav=SEARCH


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do you just hate it when you bend the bloody second hand grrrr


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

an Archive finished at £31 tonight! do these people not look at the buy it now prices lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> an Archive finished at £31 tonight! do these people not look at the buy it now prices lol


Like the saying goes Sharky, one born every minute.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

On the subject of HMT watches,

have this on the way

GENUINE HMT PILOT MECHANICAL WINDING 17J MENS GENTS WATCH 100% working BID&WIN | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ive got 2 of these, one with black lining and the other on red
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/390664662130?nav=SEARCH


How's the quality?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

It feels like a G10 day today, something simple and classy

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have been tweaking the subbys face what do you guys think ? and how about a different case hmmmm ..... and yep I got too get me a g10


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have been tweaking the subbys face what do you guys think ? and how about a different case hmmmm ..... and yep I got too get me a g10


I definitely need to get a repair kit, and play around so I can save money on battery replacement and stuff

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> an Archive finished at £31 tonight! do these people not look at the buy it now prices lol


The way people bid on the Archives is a constant source of mirth for me. Like the fact they'll pay more for the one with the tan strap. It's the same watch on all the straps, and the strap isn't the best anyway so might as well go for the black or brown strap ones and pay less.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> How's the quality?/QUOTE]
> 
> The quality was OK nothing special. However the felt stuff the red one had not been glued down properly but soon fixed that with a pritt stick. informed the seller and got a £3 refund. The black one was fine


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Argh, it's an indecisive day, they were next to each other in the drawer. Any recommendations folks?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> The way people bid on the Archives is a constant source of mirth for me. Like the fact they'll pay more for the one with the tan strap. It's the same watch on all the straps, and the strap isn't the best anyway so might as well go for the black or brown strap ones and pay less.


The strap is awful I changed it after a few hours


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is getting cloudy here guys lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is getting cloudy here guys lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Uh oh! run for cover, looks like rain! lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Wrap your EM watch on a poly bag today lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is getting cloudy here guys lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


That looks more like power station than cloud, cancel the kagoule and galoshes.... 

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I needed a wee laugh today and thought of this, I defy anyone to watch this and not laugh along hehehe!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I haven't had chance to get to Cash Generators yet. Will try this afternoon. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I haven't had chance to get to Cash Generators yet. Will try this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Good luck with the hunt. I'm going to wait for a kit and then do the same to get a couple of watches I can experiment on, before tackling my good ones


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Retro day today, wonder if EM will do a digital?










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Would be cheeky to pay £10 for that. You can get em at argos for £7 or £8


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't see them doing a digital myself.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't think there'll be a digital. The mag says 
'75 years of precision'
I wonder when the 75 year time period starts/ends?
The Putin was 80s

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I've got my nato, now all I need is the Soki to be delivered  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I don't think there'll be a digital. The mag says
> '75 years of precision'
> I wonder when the 75 year time period starts/ends?
> The Putin was 80s
> ...


 I think it's from the 1940's onwards


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Would be cheeky to pay £10 for that. You can get em at argos for £7 or £8


Yeah this was £9

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think it's from the 1940's onwards


This £8 digital is more precise than my £500 Revue Thommen Swiss made diver!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> This £8 digital is more precise than my £500 Revue Thommen Swiss made diver!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I got one from the 90's but I still don't get them any more I like my analogue now


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I recently bought a gold coloured A159w. Few quid but turned out to be a fake, gonna get one of those F-91w's
Local Yorkshire retailer called Boyes has red one's for sale, about £8 too but not my colour lol Though I did open one up to check it was genuine Casio


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I recently bought a gold coloured A159w. Few quid but turned out to be a fake, gonna get one of those F-91w's
> Local Yorkshire retailer called Boyes has red one's for sale, about £8 too but not my colour lol Though I did open one up to check it was genuine Casio


 I sure you can buy bin lardens now haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Two more sleeps until the goalie and Sheila !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks itmw first class looks good now thankyou got to go out and do the garden will read the posts afterwards cheers again


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I've got my nato, now all I need is the Soki to be delivered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember reading somewhere the bezel on sokis didnt work and at first I thought mine was overly stiff but after a few rotations it eased up. Anticlockwise only, as it should be.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I recently bought a gold coloured A159w. Few quid but turned out to be a fake, gonna get one of those F-91w's
> Local Yorkshire retailer called Boyes has red one's for sale, about £8 too but not my colour lol Though I did open one up to check it was genuine Casio


Boyes's! I got mine from Argos for £8.99, I wanted to be sure it was real (for those who don't know, if you hold down the bottom right button is says CASIo on the display).

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think it's from the 1940's onwards


Shame, I want a WW1 field watch.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Boyes's! I got mine from Argos for £8.99, I wanted to be sure it was real (for those who don't know, if you hold down the bottom right button is says CASIo on the display).
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I seem to get tongue tied when I say Boyes's so always refer to it as Boyes
Was on sale about a month back got a fiver


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Boyes's! I got mine from Argos for £8.99, I wanted to be sure it was real (for those who don't know, if you hold down the bottom right button is says CASIo on the display).
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I will have to dig mine out and I have lamrba I think that's how you spell it too  I mite trade them maybe


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I seem to get tongue tied when I say Boyes's so always refer to it as Boyes
> Was on sale about a month back got a fiver


Good work. Here in Hull we say Boyes's, only posh people call it Boyes ;-) My mum saw my Casio today and asked me to pick her one up, I get more compliments on this than any of my expensive ones!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Shame, I want a WW1 field watch.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


it's just a guess I would love to be wrong on this .. I want one to


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Deposit on the Casio Edifice made. Hoping to pick it up on the weekend! Forgot to take photos. But proper box and paperwork is with the watch. They wouldn't budge on price. £89.99.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Deposit on the Casio Edifice made. Hoping to pick it up on the weekend! Forgot to take photos. But proper box and paperwork is with the watch. They wouldn't budge on price. £89.99.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 I did not think they would but I did not want to jinks it for you lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

When I was at school, this is what we had instead of iPhones. The 'stop the stopwatch at exactly one second' game was the epitome of cool, and I did it here at just the third attempt.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I sure you can buy bin lardens now haha


I'll pass on his, it's got a few holes in it, and a bit of water.


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Been watching this thread for a while now, but finally decided to say hello to all, plus i think if i talk about watches to the other half anymore i think she might actually kill me lol
I am subscribed to the magazine and am also waiting on the soki to be delivered. 
Still waiting to get an archive but waiting for the bids to drop on ebay seen as people are going mad over that watch atm.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Been watching this thread for a while now, but finally decided to say hello to all, plus i think if i talk about watches to the other half anymore i think she might actually kill me lol
> I am subscribed to the magazine and am also waiting on the soki to be delivered.
> Still waiting to get an archive but waiting for the bids to drop on ebay seen as people are going mad over that watch atm.


 afternoon matey glad to meet ya and welcome so is the pizza three finger's or two lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Been watching this thread for a while now, but finally decided to say hello to all, plus i think if i talk about watches to the other half anymore i think she might actually kill me lol
> I am subscribed to the magazine and am also waiting on the soki to be delivered.
> Still waiting to get an archive but waiting for the bids to drop on ebay seen as people are going mad over that watch atm.


Hiya p1ug1 welcome to the madness. What's you favourite biscuit ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Im leaving it as it is, i attempted to take an old watch apart last week and lets just say its now in the bin. lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Took smeagal into the garden as I had work to do yes it did chase another cat and yes I am scratched all over my left arm and hand at least he did not damage my watch or we would be having cat soup for tea.In the house for him from now on.God help me at the weekend when my son brings up Hugo his brother they will fight like cats and dogs and he is a cat last time it was holy hell need to write to dear deirdie


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya p1ug1 welcome to the madness. What's you favourite biscuit ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Has to be jammy dodgers! Although i also like fig biscuits


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Im leaving it as it is, i attempted to take an old watch apart last week and lets just say its now in the bin. lol


Hello P1ug1. I did the same to a tiny timex last week and cant get the back in the damn pizza.
Been buying up xxxtra cheap ones on the bay to practice on.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Has to be jammy dodgers! Although i also like fig biscuits


Hey big welcome to you p1ug1, great to see new blood getting hooked on watches and biscuits like the rest of us loons lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Im leaving it as it is, i attempted to take an old watch apart last week and lets just say its now in the bin. lol


 lol I call that spares hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Retro day today, wonder if EM will do a digital?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that Mike, if you don't mind me asking, love those retro's, see a lot on eBay etc?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Been watching this thread for a while now, but finally decided to say hello to all, plus i think if i talk about watches to the other half anymore i think she might actually kill me lol
> I am subscribed to the magazine and am also waiting on the soki to be delivered.
> Still waiting to get an archive but waiting for the bids to drop on ebay seen as people are going mad over that watch atm.


Welcome along  Get ready to want to buy loads of new watches that people post on here lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where did you get that Mike, if you don't mind me asking, love those retro's, see a lot on eBay etc?


Argos, £8.99.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where did you get that Mike, if you don't mind me asking, love those retro's, see a lot on eBay etc?


Get them at Argos. These watches are probably the most faked style on ebay.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Get them at Argos. These watches are probably the most faked style on ebay.


I've seen them on the bay but most in asia, be handy just to pop into argos, I need to get a square G Shock too


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

only 3.50 euros more than a EM


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Welcome along  Get ready to want to buy loads of new watches that people post on here lol


There was a watch on here a little while ago that i liked but cant find it again now.
It was like the sbs and soki, but had an orange bezel. This thread moves too fast sometimes lol.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah here pic


Buy Casio Men's LCD Black Resin Strap Watch. at Argos.ie- Your Online Shop for .

not much more than the 'goalie' lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Argos, £8.99.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


yeah here pic 

or £12.99 for the blue


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I've seen them on the bay but most in asia, be handy just to pop into argos, I need to get a square G Shock too


Catalogue number 253/3393

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Catalogue number 253/3393
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


yeah I think I'll get one next time the missus drags me to argos, is a bit rippy that they charge almost double for the pound/euro exchange


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> There was a watch on here a little while ago that i liked but cant find it again now.
> It was like the sbs and soki, but had an orange bezel. This thread moves too fast sometimes lol.


 yeah that's an orinka I will sort out a link in a bit mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fox Covert said:


> Get them at Argos. These watches are probably the most faked style on ebay.


That and Rolex. Go figure.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> There was a watch on here a little while ago that i liked but cant find it again now.
> It was like the sbs and soki, but had an orange bezel. This thread moves too fast sometimes lol.


Was it an Alpha?


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that's an orinka I will sort out a link in a bit mate


thank you bud


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Was it an Alpha?


I think its the 1st letter in the phonetic alphabet mate 

soz tom couldn't resisit lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The Orkina Planet Ocean-like
The link I had was Amazon and they want over 20 quid. Ebay was cheaper


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think its the 1st letter in the phonetic alphabet mate
> 
> soz tom couldn't resisit lol


You also need your eyes checked buddy ...he asked WAS IT AN ALPHA? not what is an alpha ? LMAO


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> thank you bud


 I think you mean his one ORKINA Japan Movement Men's Analog Calendar Date Display Mens Quartz Wrist Watch


----------



## crunchie (Apr 27, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I definitely need to get a repair kit, and play around so I can save money on battery replacement and stuff
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Yeah I'd like repair kit myself. I've seen some on Ebay - but i dont know how good they are. I'd hope forum members might be able to give some pointers ( i don't want to spend lots  ) on a kit

Crunchie


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

yeah thats it


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I have spotted a divers watch on the bay that due to how it is listed MIGHT be a bargain for someone ...I would bid on it myself but I am currently bidding on something else and the aforementioned watch ends before the one I am bidding on .

For anyone who is interested send me a pm and I will send you the link ( its a good quality watch )


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Was it an Alpha?


 well you have the alpha the orient and the orkina and they are basic doing a homage to the the planet ocean


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

crunchie said:


> Yeah I'd like repair kit myself. I've seen some on Ebay - but i dont know how good they are. I'd hope forum members might be able to give some pointers ( i don't want to spend lots  ) on a kit
> 
> Crunchie


What are you looking to use it for? I bought a 16 piece one for about €6 and it was surprisingly good quality for the price.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> yeah thats it


 if you click on were it is under line that will take you to a place were they are at sale at £9.62 I think it was


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Heres a link I think you will all like
4 of the Bagelsports in one place
and the other one


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is my current collection of watches (that my wife knows of) . . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, I need to clean my organiser!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> You also need your eyes checked buddy ...he asked WAS IT AN ALPHA? not what is an alpha ? LMAO


Hahaha, how to fail in front of everyone, where's me glasses lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1475382
> 
> 
> Here is my current collection of watches (that my wife knows of) . . . .
> ...


So where do you hide the other watches. my wife stays upstairs so she does not see mine If she can get down I close the sitting room door


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol. Mine are at work . . . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1475382
> 
> 
> Here is my current collection of watches (that my wife knows of) . . . .
> ...


do I see a slazenger there hmmm I use to love them


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do I see a slazenger there hmmm I use to love them


It is indeed. 15 years old in June. It's my 18th birthday present.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> It is indeed. 15 years old in June. It's my 18th birthday present.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


lol would you remember Zeon watches I loved them to


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

wow imagine my surprise, went to get my archive and its stopped!! pulled out crown and, set it and now its running fast, I'm guessing a new battery? which is a bit of a p$%^^er when I only have it a few weeks :-(


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Dalliance, check your messages please mate.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol would you remember Zeon watches I loved them to


I have a zeon dual time watch but does not work it is a shame because the face looks like like new


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have a zeon dual time watch but does not work it is a shame because the face looks like like new


 I got this but case was a lost cause


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Boyes's! I got mine from Argos for £8.99, I wanted to be sure it was real (for those who don't know, if you hold down the bottom right button is says CASIo on the display).
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


do they still sell them? I've wanted something like this for ages but never got round to getting one!


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> wow imagine my surprise, went to get my archive and its stopped!! pulled out crown and, set it and now its running fast, I'm guessing a new battery? which is a bit of a p$%^^er when I only have it a few weeks :-(


I thought the Archive was automatic?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> do they still sell them? I've wanted something like this for ages but never got round to getting one!


 I will trade you my one for your orkina


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> wow imagine my surprise, went to get my archive and its stopped!! pulled out crown and, set it and now its running fast, I'm guessing a new battery? which is a bit of a p$%^^er when I only have it a few weeks :-(


Send the seller a message isn't there some warranty on them?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I thought the Archive was automatic?


Tomo I think your getting mixed up with the Jaragar monaco.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Tomo I think your getting mixed up with the Jaragar monaco.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I know it's the Panerai copy, I just thought it was auto for some reason ...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> do they still sell them? I've wanted something like this for ages but never got round to getting one!


Boyes's only have the red one but Argos has the black


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> yeah thats it


I have this watch, it's really nice! and welcome BTW ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Send the seller a message isn't there some warranty on them?


It weird, it working fine now, had stopped when I got it from my watch drawer, I'll see how it goes


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I know it's the Panerai copy, I just thought it was auto for some reason ...


No its quartz Tomo, I'm surprised its failing so soon but who knows how long rebirth has them


----------



## crunchie (Apr 27, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> What are you looking to use it for? I bought a 16 piece one for about €6 and it was surprisingly good quality for the price.


 CHanging straps,removing links as well as battery changing. I've saw kits for about the price you said. but I don't know id they will have everything I'll need?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

found my lambda still looking for the casio


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

crunchie said:


> CHanging straps,removing links as well as battery changing. I've saw kits for about the price you said. but I don't know id they will have everything I'll need?


The one I got came with the spring bar tool to remove straps and two different tools to remove links (the blue plastic screw-in one and the hammer, taps and grey plastic bracelet holder). It has a case back knife and a tool to open screw-on backs. The knife isn't the best, but it gets the job done. So far, it all works, plus at €6 it won't break the bank.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry for the off topic post BUT I had to share this ......

The Band ARE back together !!!!



Looks like Dec 2015 is going to be a good month !!

.....anyway.....Sorry to hear that the Archive is having problems already ...( vague attempt at getting back on topic ... )


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think you mean his one ORKINA Japan Movement Men's Analog Calendar Date Display Mens Quartz Wrist Watch


Looks nice but there is a not great review in review section on this site IIRC

sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> The one I got came with the spring bar tool to remove straps and two different tools to remove links (the blue plastic screw-in one and the hammer, taps and grey plastic bracelet holder). It has a case back knife and a tool to open screw-on backs. The knife isn't the best, but it gets the job done. So far, it all works, plus at €6 it won't break the bank.


Still got a link for this kit please ?

sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Still got a link for this kit please ?
> 
> sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


I think this may be the same one ....

124 Pcs Watchmaker Watch Repair Tool Kit watch spring pin bar Back Case Opener | eBay

even if it isnt at a fiver you really cant complain about the price !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Still got a link for this kit please ?
> 
> sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


16pc Watch Repair Tool KIT SET PIN Back Case Remover Opener Watchmaker FIX PIN | eBay

I believe that's the company I ordered from. If the shipping cost is higher for you, have a look at similar listings. There seems to be different listings with better shipping rates for different regions.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

3 nil Real


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Sorry for the off topic post BUT I had to share this ......
> 
> The Band ARE back together !!!!
> 
> ...


Just seen this on facebook, exciting times lo, I wont complain about you going off topic, I put a Laurel and Hardy video up earlier hehe


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

This is the kit I got
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/390765636030


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been looking at this one 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321387294307

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Someone asked EM to supply lug sizes for upcoming watches. Did they reply?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in a built-up area and something VERY loud just went over at about 500ft and about 400mph. Come to think of the loudness, it may have been 100ft and 400mph.
Note to self, need to set up manned observation post next to the chimney.....


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm in a built-up area and something VERY loud just went over at about 500ft and about 400mph. Come to think of the loudness, it may have been 100ft and 400mph.
> Note to self, need to set up manned observation post next to the chimney.....


Ruskies coming to reclaim their 'Dirskies!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've been looking at this one
> 124PCS WATCHMAKER WATCH REPAIR TOOL KIT BACK CASE OPENER REMOVER SPRING PIN BAR | eBay
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Thats the one i have, does the job for what i need.
Although i have found that the back remover is hard to use as its a little bit 2 thick.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Thats the one i have, does the job for what i need.
> Although i have found that the back remover is hard to use as its a little bit 2 thick.


Can't really go wrong for that price can you?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm in a built-up area and something VERY loud just went over at about 500ft and about 400mph. Come to think of the loudness, it may have been 100ft and 400mph.
> Note to self, need to set up manned observation post next to the chimney.....


Am in East Yorkshire and scanning the f-15s. Wasn't them. Just put the Typhoons and Tornadoes back on scan so will monitor all three. Usually leave them all but was listening to the ranges earlier


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Am in East Yorkshire and scanning the f-15s. Wasn't them. Just put the Typhoons and Tornadoes back on scan so will monitor all three. Usually leave them all but was listening to the ranges earlier


Just checked google maps and I'm right on the flightpath to Lakenheath. Only thing is, apart from tonight this has only happened once in the last five years. Never hear em, never see em, but tonight I almost got my TV aerial rearranged.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Tirpitz 1&2 Tornado gr4 from Marham doing manouvres.

Few Belgian F16s up but no usaf F15s

Would have been tirpitz


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

At least that answers that. Cheers for the info. I don't mind em coming over, just wish I could see em. Odd tho, just 2 minutes earlier and they'd have had a police chopper as a new nosecone memento, as it had been hovering right where they went.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Folks!!!!

Firstly.....I am drunk!!!
secondly I am wearing my Jaragar Monaco and thinking its one lovely watch.

Oh....and everyone I have promised a watch...They will be in the post tomorrow.

That is all.

Carry on


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Tuesdays a strange day for a drinking sesh


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Someone asked EM to supply lug sizes for upcoming watches. Did they reply?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


No reply yet I'll put it up here as soon as they do


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Fox Covert said:


> Tuesdays a strange day for a drinking sesh


o live

Its a problem I am happy to live with


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh I have found another watch I wanna give away....


more of which......









probably tomorrow....
(dont get too excited!)


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> o live
> 
> Its a problem I am happy to live with


I dont get much chance to drink at the weekend and you sir have decided me to crack a few buds.
So cheers Kev


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Thats the game!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I dont get much chance to drink at the weekend and you sir have decided me to crack a few buds.
> So cheers Kev


I haven't had a drink since my epilepsy diagnosis last November, boy oh boy do I miss my Guinness :-( hence why I'm on here so much lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I dont get much chance to drink at the weekend and you sir have decided me to crack a few buds.
> So cheers Kev


and I was gonna have a coffee but I will have a can with you guys lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> I haven't had a drink since my epilepsy diagnosis last November, boy oh boy do I miss my Guinness :-( hence why I'm on here so much lol


Dangerous reply warning .

Life's to short dude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Dangerous reply warning .
> 
> Life's to short dude
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who you telling lol, I miss my beers sooo much but the meds have me fecked, they say 1 pint per sitting, do you know how hard that is for a paddy lol, I have to stay seizure free for 12 months to be allowed drive again :-( so November before I can get behind the wheel again, fingers crossed!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Sure why not


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Keep at it Peps. Only been driving five yrs and think I would be lost with a licence now.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Keep at it Peps. Only been driving five yrs and think I would be lost with a licence now.


Yeah you loose a lot of independence, and the missus has to drive me everywhere, that almost drives me to drink, not a good passenger lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Keep at it Peps. Only been driving five yrs and think I would be lost with a licence now.


Im the same cars are my real passion I think id loose it if I couldn't drive


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Who you telling lol, I miss my beers sooo much but the meds have me fecked, they say 1 pint per sitting, do you know how hard that is for a paddy lol, I have to stay seizure free for 12 months to be allowed drive again :-( so November before I can get behind the wheel again, fingers crossed!


Oh forget me Peps!
My main passion involves engines

I feel for you dude!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im the same cars are my real passion I think id loose it if I couldn't drive


Its a bad part of this, counting the days and hoping I dont have another seizure, though I'm kinda lucky as I get a warning when they coming on but I would fear driving now till this .... settles down


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

You have inspired me to have a cheeky JD and coke before bed, which will be by 11, as I have to work in the morning.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Who you telling lol, I miss my beers sooo much but the meds have me fecked, they say 1 pint per sitting, do you know how hard that is for a paddy lol, I have to stay seizure free for 12 months to be allowed drive again :-( so November before I can get behind the wheel again, fingers crossed!


Not being able to drive is the only thing I'd give up drinking for. I'm sitting here with my friend Jack Daniels and cursing you lot because I've bought two more watches tonight to go with the two I bought over the weekend


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Sure why not


What you playing on ps3 Blanchy?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oh forget me Peps!
> My main passion involves engines
> 
> I feel for you dude!
> ...


No is all good, I don't want to bring the mood down, I'm getting much better, was really bad at the start, afraid to be on my own or leave the house alone lol, almost went nuts hehehe! but Ii feel great now and starting to learn to deal with it, possitive thoughts and this thread will get me through  oh and my watches and the kids, and the missus and me dogs haha!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> What you playing on ps3 Blanchy?


Motorstorm apocalypse I got if for €5 last week lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Its a bad part of this, counting the days and hoping I dont have another seizure, though I'm kinda lucky as I get a warning when they coming on but I would fear driving now till this .... settles down


 well pep I have been sober coming on three years now so I will keep ya company' so coffee or tea or I have a cheeky cherry coca cola I decanted about an hour ago so what's your pleasure


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

When I get it ftom the kids I got Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, 3, and 4.
Gran turismo 
GTA 5
Ghost Recon: Future Soldier
F1 2011


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well pep I have been sober coming on three years now so I will keep ya company' so coffee or tea or I have a cheeky cherry coca cola I decanted about an hour ago so what's your pleasure


You know my missus got me a packet of Ruffles today, with a cup of tea and ye cant go wrong lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I was mad about cod until the last one I bought battlefield 4 instead


Did you ever play COD world at war, I loved that game on line lol


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Gran Turismo 6 for me, full racing rig with wheel, pedals and seat! Great!
That's gaming though, in reality it's motorcycles, a Honda VTR100, love it.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> When I get it ftom the kids I got Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, 3, and 4.
> Gran turismo
> GTA 5
> Ghost Recon: Future Soldier
> F1 2011


I was mad about cod until the last one I bought battlefield 4 instead


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Gran Turismo 6 for me, full racing rig with wheel, pedals and seat! Great!
> That's gaming though, in reality it's motorcycles, a Honda VTR100, love it.


Is grand turismo 6 much better that 5?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone tried Warface on the Xbox yet?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Not heard of it Rich. Basically just played the games ive listed through from ps1, 2, 3 and psp


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Is grand turismo 6 much better that 5?


Yes, I think it is. I played GT5 a lot and 6 is better. The new tracks are great, handling changed for the better. 
New features being released every so often, great game.


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm in a built-up area and something VERY loud just went over at about 500ft and about 400mph. Come to think of the loudness, it may have been 100ft and 400mph.
> Note to self, need to set up manned observation post next to the chimney.....


A Chinook flies low over my house quite regularly , the whole house and garden goes dark and normal life stops , all you can hear is a deafening rotor beat , god its good! 
a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I found that watch it was an identity not Casio... doh and just for pep a nice arty shot hmmmm


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Yes, I think it is. I played GT5 a lot and 6 is better. The new tracks are great, handling changed for the better.
> New features being released every so often, great game.


I think ill treat myself to it after my exams


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well pep I have been sober coming on three years now so I will keep ya company' so coffee or tea or I have a cheeky cherry coca cola I decanted about an hour ago so what's your pleasure


I know everyone enjoys a pint in a pub I certainly would but I chose to stop drinking a long time ago through choice although I was drinking almost every night,I just got sick of it I also saw in my older brother what it can do he died 5 years ago at 59 through drink related problems I am glad now I dont drink And I am driving all the time Oh by the way Kev I would think you are A responsable biker today a nutcase rode a bike on the m8 city centre area at least doing a ton on a 50 limit he took me by surprise undertaking and swerving in front of my van and going in out between all the vehicles thats it from me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> A Chinook flies low over my house quite regularly , the whole house and garden goes dark and normal life stops , all you can hear is a deafening rotor beat , god its good!
> a
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iflew in them in the Falklands in 82 very loud beasts


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

One day after work, went to Morrisons to get a scratch card amongst other things. I had literally just stepped outside the shop with card and coin in hand and the red arrows streamed over head, low and with the coloured smoke streaming. I felt like it was a sign from above. Didn,t win but if it had it would have been poetic.

You think chinooks are loud. Listen to the Vulcan leaving Doncaster on a steep climb. Your interals rubble its an absolutley awesome feeling


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

I missed a discussion about video games...


god dammit.


I know considerably more about games than I do about watches. The most I know about watches is how to terrorize eaglemoss about them.


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I think ill treat myself to it after my exams


Let me know when you get it, we can race online!!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry Moooman we did Planes games and automobiles, your left with trains lol


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Sorry Moooman we did Planes games and automobiles, your left with trains lol


DOUBLE DAMN.

IM A FLIGHT SIM ADDICT AND LOVE RACING GAMES.

I think i have train simulator on disk downstairs though....

but still.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> I missed a discussion about video games...
> 
> god dammit.
> 
> I know considerably more about games than I do about watches. The most I know about watches is how to terrorize eaglemoss about them.


 I know and they did not mention dead island either


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you ever play COD world at war, I loved that game on line lol


I absolutely loved that game especially the map where you could use the tank


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

A family friend used to work for BAE and when I was a kid I was invited by him to go along to the Family Open day that they used to hold . I remember being deafened by the Vulcan , Tornado , Phantom ( one of my all time favourites ) and being allowed to sit in a Tornado cock pit . Not only that but I was allowed to sit in the training simulator for the Tornado ,to this day I still have a "commemorative" plate sized piece of a Tornado that is stamped with the date etc .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> One day after work, went to Morrisons to get a scratch card amongst other things. I had literally just stepped outside the shop with card and coin in hand and the red arrows streamed over head, low and with the coloured smoke streaming. I felt like it was a sign from above. Didn,t win but if it had it would have been poetic.
> 
> You think chinooks are loud. Listen to the Vulcan leaving Doncaster on a steep climb. Your interals rubble its an absolutley awesome feeling


I was inside the chinook for over 2 hours without ear protection and was deaf for a couple of days the rsm was screaming at me and I just strolled by him not hearing a word, I wish I could do that with wife


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

All I know about games is I *used *to like San Andreas. Last game I bought was MW3 which was just a total gore-fest. No skill involved, just point and shoot at the constant stream of AI zombies. As if your opponents are all gonna be suicidal retards. I'd rather some skill and thinking required, like in Project IGI.
PS2 hasn't been out from under my bed in at least 2 years, that's how bad I think games are now.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Duece ex - Wasn't impressed with it, no.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> All I know about games is I used to like San Andreas. Last game I bought was MW3 which was just a gore-fest. No skill involved, just point and shoot. Rather some skill and thinking required, like in Project IGI.
> PS2 hasn't been out from under my bed in at least 2 years.


 bet you loved dues ex 1-2 i know I did


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

The amount of games I own, on both my steam library, and on disk for pc and Xbox (Original and 360) is somewhat mental.

You may call me a fanatic...

I mean, these are just the games I play on a regular bases on steam


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

whose played freedom fighter on the p.c


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Back on subject......Do these count as biscuits lol


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Wasn't aware of it til now, so...no.

Did anyone play the IL2 WW2 combat flight sim back in the day though?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Moooman said:


> The amount of games I own, on both my steam library, and on disk for pc and Xbox (Original and 360) is somewhat mental.
> 
> You may call me a fanatic...
> 
> I mean, these are just the games I play on a regular bases on steam


Goat simulator?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Goat simulator?


Seen that too lol
Reminds me of the time Jim fixed it for me to milk a goat whilst blind folded. Still cant figure out how he got a goat into my hospital ward in the middle if the night


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Alright allow me to explain:

Basically, a bunch of people have made simulator games that are just...terrible. To name a couple.
Forklift simulator
Farming simulator

This bunch of developers decided to take the piss and make a deliberately broken game which has you going around as a goat, effectively f*cking sh*t up.

Its just.... beautiful.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I was just browsing the bay again and came across this, what do you guys think? I've never heard of them


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was just browsing the bay again and came across this, what do you guys think? I've never heard of them
> 
> View attachment 1475728


Are the little dials fake? Looks good though


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Alright allow me to explain:
> 
> Basically, a bunch of people have made simulator games that are just...terrible. To name a couple.
> Forklift simulator
> ...


 lol that in a strange way looks fun and cool lol I will have to go take a looks later lol


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol that in a strange way looks fun and cool lol I will have to go take a looks later lol


Its fantastic honestly.

My favorite thing to do is to drag a car in to a crowd of people protesting for "No p*nis shaped foods" and heatbutt the car.

You try it if you get it.

See what happens.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Are the little dials fake? Looks good though


no, all functioning according to the listing, 24h dial, 60min stopwatch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Are the little dials fake? Looks good though


 agree there .. hate fake dial's it's like makeup in the monastery what's the point lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Gran Turismo?
Do you 
A) buy you own actual car
B) buy you neighbours to compare?


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

:rodekaart OK, this is getting ridiculous now! Flieg-a-like now being hawked at £125 o|o|

NEW BOXED REPLICA LIMITED 1940&apos;S LUFTWAFFE GERMAN PILOT WATCH | eBay

...any takers?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The Guvnah said:


> :rodekaart OK, this is getting ridiculous now! Flieg-a-like now being hawked at £125 o|o|
> 
> NEW BOXED REPLICA LIMITED 1940&apos;S LUFTWAFFE GERMAN PILOT WATCH | eBay
> 
> ...any takers?


 its the first lot they did with the mechanical movement but that's still steep when I think they were like £24.99 to get new


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice Invicta under £35
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...direct=true&ref_=pe_30391_48313591_em_slvf_tm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning all as I will be looking at the goalie tomorrow I think I will have a retro day and go with this hmmm


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

morning guys! I wonder if any subs will get a delivery today?

how about this German Pizza?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Motorstorm apocalypse I got if for €5 last week lol


We should swap gamertags. Mine is ShaggyDogF71 for the PS3.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> We should swap gamertags. Mine is ShaggyDogF71 for the PS3.


 good idea shaggy but I don't play on-line lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so had to swap my watch to this .. I felt like a gawk kid in the other and it keep beeping and I look down and I had some how pressed the stopwatch lol so I will do a straight trade on the identity digital watch for watch if any one is interested p.m your watch pic and we will see .. I feel better in this one lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

With Gran Turismo I *loved* the first one on ps1 and played a lot of GT 3 and a little GT4. But I was completely disappointed by GT5. It seems to have been stuck in a time warp and not moved on. Sure it looks great but I found it incredibly boring to play. The fact that the AI cars don't seem to have intelligence and you just bounce off them without damage doesn't help but the game just seemed so sterile and dull. Add to that the convoluted game structure, the horrible Japanese jazz menu music, confusing layout, long load times even with a ridiculous several hour install time, I was just shocked at the game had spent all those years in development and turned out so uninteresting. I think that GT has failed to progress in all these years and Polyphony Digital are just taking it further and further up a very self indulgent fanboy pleasing route without really thinking what gamers want. When I look at how other driving games like Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit and the Grid games have refreshed the genre with their innovations it just seems sad how GTA have stood still.

But that's actually a trend though I see with Japanese game developers vs western ones. The Japanese developers (Nintendo aside) appear to be in a little self contained indulgent bubble, pleasing themselves rather than catering to what gamers like. Don't even talk to me about Metal Gear Solid 4....


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> We should swap gamertags. Mine is ShaggyDogF71 for the PS3.


Mine is blanchy90


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, World At War had a fantastic campaign mode, one of my favorites in COD. I wasn't really so much into the multiplayer of it as I've always preferred what Infinity Ward do in their games to Treyarch. I loved MW 3 for that, it certainly had the best maps in the series once the DLC had come out (Sanctuary, Piazza, Overwatch etc). I'm currently playing a lot of Ghosts and for me it's got the finest multiplayer in the whole series, it's especially sublime when played in hardcore mode IMO.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

saw this thread could be a possible archie replacement what do you think guys  Washignton 1776 Watch - Help this guy (not me) out - please provide your unvarnished opinions


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> saw this thread could be a possible archie replacement what do you think guys  Washignton 1776 Watch - Help this guy (not me) out - please provide your unvarnished opinions


That watch looks terrible.










It's like someone said in the comments it just looks like it's been made with whatever random parts the guy found in his watch drawer and through together and the claims the owner makes about it being a match for Rolex, Omega, and Breitling is just ridiculous and ignorant.

And it's not going to be cheap either. A MRSP of $1300 (£775) is way too much even for a watch with sapphire and a ETA movement. I don't see any reason whatsoever for anyone to buy this.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That watch looks terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if look at his drawing it's got some good looks but the photo's suck and the strap needs to be leather and the price is way over the top and he needs to market it as affordable an not use top brand names to associate it to because the purist will take it and him to pieces as you said from there comments 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...token=42981112


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh the other hand I was browsing WUS last night and came accross this thread, I think this guys grail is a stunning watch!!!, was 1000s but oh my, the dial!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/one-only-grail-arrival-unboxing-first-impressions-1021363.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Oh the other hand I was browsing WUS last night and came accross this thread, I think this guys grail is a stunning watch!!!, was 1000s but oh my, the dial!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/one-only-grail-arrival-unboxing-first-impressions-1021363.html


Now that is a beautiful watch.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> if look at his drawing it's got some good looks but the photo's suck and the strap needs to be leather and the price is way over the top and he needs to market it as affordable an not use top brand names to associate it to because the purist will take it and him to pieces as you said from there comments
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...token=42981112


Sorry but I disagree everything about it is awful. It looks like the sort of thing you'd see for £10 at Wilkinsons. I don't see anything interesting or well designed there at all.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That watch looks terrible.
> 
> It's like someone said in the comments it just looks like it's been made with whatever random parts the guy found in his watch drawer and through together and the claims the owner makes about it being a match for Rolex, Omega, and Breitling is just ridiculous and ignorant.
> 
> And it's not going to be cheap either. A MRSP of $1300 (£775) is way too much even for a watch with sapphire and a ETA movement. I don't see any reason whatsoever for anyone to buy this.


 see what I mean


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sorry but I disagree everything about it is awful. It looks like the sort of thing you'd see for £10 at Wilkinsons. I don't see anything interesting or well designed there at all.


 if you look at the archie it is very similar in appearance to this one .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh the other hand I was browsing WUS last night and came accross this thread, I think this guys grail is a stunning watch!!!, was 1000s but oh my, the dial!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/one-only-grail-arrival-unboxing-first-impressions-1021363.html


 for £5000 price tag it don't do it for me saw something similar for a hundred and fifty that I would consider but this not at that price ...


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> for £5000 price tag it don't do it for me saw something similar for a hundred and fifty that I would consider but this not at that price ...


Yeah, I was thinking that when I was reading through the thread. To each their own, and congrats to him for getting it, but it doesn't do anything for me. It has a very similar dial to a Ben Sherman watch that I recall seeing in Argos a while back.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> if you look at the archie it is very similar in appearance to this one .


Unless I'm missing something, it looks nothing at all like the Archive.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that when I was reading through the thread. To each their own, and congrats to him for getting it, but it doesn't do anything for me. It has a very similar dial to a Ben Sherman watch that I recall seeing in Argos a while back.


 exactly you have a sekio a Nixon a ben sherman all with very similar look it's a nice looking watch but just to have a name on it makes it £5000 is enlist look at me more then loving the design the workmanship ect.. think some people idea is if it cost a stupid amount of money it must be better then one at a tenth of the price ... did you now that you only need seven jewels in a watch for it to work .. they make the 17 and 19 jewels movements because people think it means they are better but it don't mean jack just preening lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Unless I'm missing something, it looks nothing at all like the Archive.


 size/ shape/ colour yes their are some differences but I would associate it more with an archie then Rolex or a breitling


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> for £5000 price tag it don't do it for me saw something similar for a hundred and fifty that I would consider but this not at that price ...


Hehe. I know what you're saying, we all have different taste but the sunburst dial screams at me and the way it sits on his wrist is awesome. I think it just shouts quality

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh and you have to admire a guy for staying way from the rolex, omega tend. A true WIS watch? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hehe. I know what you're saying, we all have different taste but the sunburst dial screams at me and the way it sits on his wrist is awesome. I think it just shouts quality
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 lol I would say go for the sekio one almost as good an a hell of a lot cheaper


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Precista G10 again today, now on a Help for Heroes nato


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm eagerly awaiting the delivery of my soki  it was shipped on the 24th so I got a while yet lol.

Today though is the fanty on olive nato. I'm off to the charity shops later to see if I can find a bargain 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol I would say go for the sekio one almost as good an a hell of a lot cheaper


With all due respect you can't compare a Seiko 5 with a Glashutte Original. Sure they superficially share a similar shaped case and dial colour but that's about it. For me it's like comparing a Ford Focus to a Bentley just because they are both red and have vaguely the same shape and number of wheels. That Glashutte will look absolutely nothing like the Seiko in the flesh, the sunburst dial, polishing and brushing of the hands and case, the way the dial pops under the crystal, the engineering of the bracelet, everything about it will be spectacularly miles apart from that Seiko. I'd compare it more to something like a Patek Philippe Aquanaut. Of course the G.O is horribly expensive but it's a thing of beauty and luxury to be admired.


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Afternoon all,

came across a watch i really like today whilst looking for a nato strap.

Black 22mm 5 Ring Zulu Nylon Watch Strap Band

Any ideas where i can find it? lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, nothing in the post today. Has any other subscriber received anything from EM today ? How about the rest of you guys ? Is it going to be an early night tonight so as to get up and go goalie hunting ? Or is nearly everyone skipping this one over ? I'm not feeling much love in the room for the goalie. I'm gutted about the postie not having anything for me. 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Postman just knocked at the door (I popped home for lunch) and I thought it might be my mags. But no, it was the six jars of Kenco Millicano coffee I impulse bought off Amazon for £12 :-(

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> came across a watch i really like today whilst looking for a nato strap.
> 
> ...


Can't see it too well on my phone but it looks like a vitronox

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting the delivery of my soki  it was shipped on the 24th so I got a while yet lol.
> 
> Today though is the fanty on olive nato. I'm off to the charity shops later to see if I can find a bargain
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Same here dan. My Soki was posted on the 25th and I can't wait. I do remember so of the guys saying they reviewed theirs within eight days so who knows you may get something through the letterbox for say next Tuesday baring in mind that Monday is the bank Holliday. Fingers crossed lad 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> came across a watch i really like today whilst looking for a nato strap.
> 
> ...


The watch is the same as the one in the following thread .....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/interesting-wenger-reissue-251688.html

it looks like its an older model from approx 2009 .....

However if you like that watch you should take a look at the "Archive" that a lot of the guys in this thread have bought , just do a quick search on ebay under the term "Retro Italian Mariners" and you should be able to find them .

Hope this is helpful

Dall


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> With all due respect you can't compare a Seiko 5 with a Glashutte Original. Sure they superficially share a similar shaped case and dial colour but that's about it. For me it's like comparing a Ford Focus to a Bentley just because they are both red and have vaguely the same shape and number of wheels. That Glashutte will look absolutely nothing like the Seiko in the flesh, the sunburst dial, polishing and brushing of the hands and case, the way the dial pops under the crystal, the engineering of the bracelet, everything about it will be spectacularly miles apart from that Seiko. I'd compare it more to something like a Patek Philippe Aquanaut. Of course the G.O is horribly expensive but it's a thing of beauty and luxury to be admired.


 so you think it worth six month's rent or a new hip and i don't drive so comparing it to cars is a waste of time on me and remember friend this is affordably thread so sekio is.. glashutt is not... that was were I am coming from.. so I'm not thick yes there are differences yes obviously but as a cost effective then yes I would ...I can compare it that way thank you


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You know my missus got me a packet of Ruffles today, with a cup of tea and ye cant go wrong lol


My wife and I cut down our drinking when we were trying for our baby, we weren't really drinkers, but the threat of IVF made us focus a bit more. I had one Corona the day before my daughter was born and felt like I'd had a skin full the next day. This was Oct 22nd. We then had maybe half a bottle of wine each on Christmas day and that knocked us for six!. Nothing since then. Soft drinks and coffee ever since.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Seen that too lol
> Reminds me of the time Jim fixed it for me to milk a goat whilst blind folded. Still cant figure out how he got a goat into my hospital ward in the middle if the night


LMFAO!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> came across a watch i really like today whilst looking for a nato strap.
> 
> ...


 it's a wenger swiss milita and it will probably be about £159.00 I will have a look around to see if I can crunch the price down for you that was the ebay price last time I saw one


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> My wife and I cut down our drinking when we were trying for our baby, we weren't really drinkers, but the threat of IVF made us focus a bit more. I had one Corona the day before my daughter was born and felt like I'd had a skin full the next day. This was Oct 22nd. We then had maybe half a bottle of wine each on Christmas day and that knocked us for six!. Nothing since then. Soft drinks and coffee ever since.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


In my mispent youth I used to go out partying every Monday , Friday and Saturday night and would think nothing of drinking a 4 pack of stella BEFORE going out and then hitting the pubs and the indie club I used to frequent ............fast forward to approx age 30 ( I am now 43) and I will have had at the most 7 pints in the last 13 years ....dunno why I suddenly stopped drinking but I think I just got "sensible" all of a sudden and it stuck LOL.

Actually ....thinking about it ...I think that perhaps me getting bottled in the face on a nite out in Wigan may have something to do with it .Just my luck ...I spend my youth going out and getting drunk etc in and around Blackpool ( which can be damned rough ) and the VERY first nite I go out after moving to Wigan I get "bottled" above my right eye ( was very lucky it was not a few cm closer) by of all people a trainee probation officer .


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so you think it worth six month's rent or a new hip and i don't drive so comparing it to cars is a waste of time on me and remember friend this is affordably thread so sekio is.. glashutt is not... that was were I am coming from.. so I'm not thick yes there are differences yes obviously but as a cost effective then yes I would ...I can compare it that way thank you


No, I never for one moment suggested that it was worth the money, in fact you'll see that I actually called it 'horrendously expensive'.

But putting aside the cost of it for a moment I don't think that Seiko 5 compares to it in any way except like I said just superficially in terms of the dial colour and case shape. Some things you can look at like say a Getat homage and a real Panerai Fiddy and say to yourself 'yes, this x is much nicer but there maybe isn't so much in it as you might think'. But comparing the G.O to the Seiko, it's clear that it would absolutely blow the Seiko away in terms of finishing and design. I'm not advocating anyone buys one for that money but it's a work of art. That Seiko is just a funky looking watch.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so you think it worth six month's rent or a new hip and i don't drive so comparing it to cars is a waste of time on me and remember friend this is affordably thread so sekio is.. glashutt is not... that was were I am coming from.. so I'm not thick yes there are differences yes obviously but as a cost effective then yes I would ...I can compare it that way thank you


Starting to feel bad for posting the blasted thing now hehehe! Its a watch i have to admire from afar, way out of my price range untill I win the lottery perhaps, I don't think its any harm to admire high end watches and post them, something for us to aspire to, nor do I think you need to be told the difference, so I say..all is fair in love and watches!...Peace


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Soft drinks and coffee ever since.


Glad I'm not the only one around here who lives on coffee and is teetotal. The only alcofrolic I like is Bailey's, but only on a hot day..... and that's rare in the UK.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> My wife and I cut down our drinking when we were trying for our baby, we weren't really drinkers, but the threat of IVF made us focus a bit more. I had one Corona the day before my daughter was born and felt like I'd had a skin full the next day. This was Oct 22nd. We then had maybe half a bottle of wine each on Christmas day and that knocked us for six!. Nothing since then. Soft drinks and coffee ever since.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


well I loved it to much thats why I never got round to learning to drive but three years ago i had a lot going on and the drink was some of the trouble so I had to stop dead so yeah sobriety going on three years and proud


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's a wenger swiss milita and it will probably be about £159.00 I will have a look around to see if I can crunch the price down for you that was the ebay price last time I saw one


Its a Victorinox? as it said in Dall thread link, they took over Wegner?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> No, I never for one moment suggested that it was worth the money, in fact you'll see that I actually called it 'horrendously expensive'.
> 
> But putting aside the cost of it for a moment I don't think that Seiko 5 compares to it in any way except like I said just superficially in terms of the dial colour and case shape. Some things you can look at like say a Getat homage and a real Panerai Fiddy and say to yourself 'yes, this x is much nicer but there maybe isn't so much in it as you might think'. But comparing the G.O to the Seiko, it's clear that it would absolutely blow the Seiko away in terms of finishing and design. I'm not advocating anyone buys one for that money but it's a work of art. That Seiko is just a funky looking watch.


 yeah I agree with that so do they do an homage for it .. three I mention was the first that came to mind show me realistic price homages and I mighty just be interested so yeah


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

p1ug1 said:


> Back on subject......Do these count as biscuits lol
> 
> View attachment 1475722


Of course they do. They go crunch.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one around here who lives on coffee and is teetotal. The only alcofrolic I like is Bailey's, but only on a hot day..... and that's rare in the UK.


Hang on now, you're addicted to Archives, so dont be on here on your high horse  lol

And ITMY has me hooked on ruffles, hes a ruffles pusher!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Hang on now, you're addicted to Archives, so dont be on here on your high horse  lol


Ah yeah, but having too many Archives isn't going to make me go round the town wanting to thump everything that moves.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Ah yeah, but having too many Archives isn't going to make me go round the town wanting to thump everything that moves.


Not untill they try steal one or out bid you on the bay LMAO!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Its a Victorinox? as it said in Dall thread link, they took over Wegner?


 true but lookin on the bay it's a wegner


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> true but lookin on the bay it's a wegner


Yeah you're right, I just figured the swiss cross logo was Victorinox, nice watch but the Archive might be a better buy for p1ug as dall said?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Starting to feel bad for posting the blasted thing now hehehe! Its a watch i have to admire from afar, way out of my price range untill I win the lottery perhaps, I don't think its any harm to admire high end watches and post them, something for us to aspire to, nor do I think you need to be told the difference, so I say..all is fair in love and watches!...Peace


The way I see it is that I love watches. I don't have the money that some other people have on these forums but that doesn't stop me looking at and appreciating the things that I like the most, which can be Rolex, Patek Philippe, IWC, Breitling etc as well as Seiko, Citizen, Hamilton, Orient and other things that I can perhaps afford. I think that many people like what they like irrespective of price. There's no harm in appreciating a Patek or Glashutte Original even if you could never afford it, and by the same token there are many people that wear and own higher end brands but still appreciate and sometimes wear Seikos and the affordable like. I've never understand people that bash things based purely on price and nothing else. It's a small minded mentality in my opinion. You can appreciate the art, beauty, technicality, and style of things outside of your bracket even if you don't agree with it's pricing personally.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah you're right, I just figured the swiss cross logo was Victorinox, nice watch but the Archive might be a better buy for p1ug as dall said?


I wonder if price is an issue with the watch... it's at ton so far that I have seen but this one has no crown guard but similar design but like £40


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The way I see it is that I love watches. I don't have the money that some other people have on these forums but that doesn't stop me looking at and appreciating the things that I like the most, which can be Rolex, Patek Philippe, IWC, Breitling etc as well as Seiko, Citizen, Hamilton, Orient and other things that I can perhaps afford. I think that many people like what they like irrespective of price. There's no harm in appreciating a Patek or Glashutte Original even if you could never afford it, and by the same token there are many people that wear and own higher end brands but still appreciate and sometimes wear Seikos and the affordable like. I've never understand people that bash things based purely on price and nothing else. It's a small minded mentality in my opinion. You can appreciate the art, beauty, technicality, and style of things outside of your bracket even if you don't agree with it's pricing personally.


 if the quality and workmanship is there then yes it's worth the money ... but some have expensive watches that when opened are like tat and you have paid just for the name that's Is my issue more money than sense but I think yes you should pay for quality but even then a sensible amount


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> if the quality and workmanship is there then yes it's worth the money ... but some have expensive watches that when opened are like tat and you have paid just for the name that's Is my issue more money than sense but I think yes you should pay for quality but even then a sensible amount


Watches like that Glashutte aren't intended for everyone. They are watches for watch lovers that have money to spend. They aren't meant for the average working man. They are luxury items or objects for professionals and if someone has the money to buy them then good luck to them. Like I say it doesn't stop me appreciating them just because I'm not in a position to buy one myself. The same way that I can watch Top Gear and appreciate and lust after the Ferraris, Porsches, and Mclarens even though I could never ever dream of owning one.

As for bit about some expensive watches being tat inside I've never, ever, ever heard anyone describe a Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Patek, IWC, Glashutte etc as being tat inside. Some people would say that branded fashion watches often have basic stuff inside for their price but that's not the kind of watch we are talking about here. A brand like Glashutte Original is almost universally lauded here for making fantastic watches.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Watches like that Glashutte aren't intended for everyone. They are watches for watch lovers that have money to spend. They aren't meant for the average working man. They are luxury items or objects for professionals and if someone has the money to buy them then good luck to them. Like I say it doesn't stop me appreciating them just because I'm not in a position to buy one myself. The same way that I can watch Top Gear and appreciate and lust after the Ferraris, Porsches, and Mclarens even though I could never ever dream of owning one.
> 
> As for bit about some expensive watches being tat inside I've never, ever, ever heard anyone describe a Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Patek, IWC, Glashutte etc as being tat inside. Some people would say that branded fashion watches often have basic stuff inside for their price but that's not the kind of watch we are talking about here. A brand like Glashutte Original is almost universally lauded here for making fantastic watches.


 I was talking in the broad terms then the famous five I was talking all watches ...

and also you have to taken in to account are we taking mechanical or quartz

and the watch I open was a tag ad had a quartz movement that was tat as I said


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

To be fair, the guy who bought this GO was a frequenter of the affordable forum and saved very hard for the watch. That's the story I like to hear, better than the guy who has money dripping off him and buys a high end just to hold it then flip it and buy the next big thing. Then you get the rich guys who wear a 007 because the appreciate an iconic watch


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> To be fair, the guy who bought this GO was a frequenter of the affordable forum and saved very hard for the watch. That's the story I like to hear, better than the guy who has money dripping off him and buys a high end just to hold it then flip it and buy the next big thing. Then you get the rich guys who wear a 007 because the appreciate an iconic watch
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 yes total agree and you have word it better then me i was reading and article and this is what I was trying to make the point

At the end of the day, you must remember that once you leave the functional realm, watches become status symbols, and ergo Veblen goods (i.e. people buy them *because* they are expensive and elitist). You end up with "snob effect", where people want to use exclusive products, and price becomes associated with quality. Unfortunately, the side effect is the "bandwagon effect", where everyone wants to use exclusive products, and the demand for high-priced goods goes up. Consequently, the price of the already high-priced goods goes up.

if you see what I mean


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah you're right, I just figured the swiss cross logo was Victorinox, nice watch but the Archive might be a better buy for p1ug as dall said?


i think sticking with the archive is a better idea. lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I got one for you can you be a watch collector if you only own one watch


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol I got one for you can you be a watch collector if you only own one watch


Come and see my watch collection. All one of it.....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I got one for you can you be a watch collector if you only own one watch


someone on FB saw the photo of all my 30ish watches and said I should have bought a Rolex instead! my reply was I get more fun out of all my watches than I would from 1 rolex, plus with the amount of fakes about no one would believe it was real anyway lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Come and see my watch collection. All one of it.....


yeah that what I mean I was reading somewhere how someone said he would give up all his watches for this one watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> someone on FB saw the photo of all my 30ish watches and said I should have bought a Rolex instead! my reply was I get more fun out of all my watches than I would from 1 rolex, plus with the amount of fakes about no one would believe it was real anyway lol


I saw a documentary on fake Rolex's and they said that they was a good as the real deal but was costing like 250 dollar to make I thought why not put your own name on them and sell them as your brand and turn then out for what you would pay for an ebay second hand not hundred per cent sure watch like 300/500 and I bet people would buy them... 

not all just this one from the doc


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

My HMT got here...Its really cool and I love it, but it looked a hell of a lot bigger in the pictures

30mm case....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> someone on FB saw the photo of all my 30ish watches and said I should have bought a Rolex instead! my reply was I get more fun out of all my watches than I would from 1 rolex, plus with the amount of fakes about no one would believe it was real anyway lol


I seen the pic on FB and one guy said you had a tag Monaco ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> i think sticking with the archive is a better idea. lol


Here's my archive plug




























And along side the pizza










Plenty of watch for the money. 30 quid or less

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> My HMT got here...Its really cool and I love it, but it looked a hell of a lot bigger in the pictures
> 
> 30mm case....


pics mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol I got one for you can you be a watch collector if you only own one watch


You can certainly be a watch lover or WIS with only one watch.

But then again it can depend on what you define as a collector. Do you view your various watches as a collection or just a number of things. I have multiple watches but I wouldn't necessarily define myself as a watch collector. I also have multiple games consoles in my house but again I wouldn't define myself as a games console collector either.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Here's my archive plug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 or get pizza take the finger of it great lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You can certainly be a watch lover or WIS with only one watch.
> 
> But then again it can depend on what you define as a collector. Do you view your various watches as a collection or just a number of things. I have multiple watches but I wouldn't necessarily define myself as a watch collector. I also have multiple games consoles in my house but again I wouldn't define myself as a games console collector either.


 true my friend I would call myself a watch lover and be done with putting myself in to any one category lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> why not put your own name on them and sell them as your brand and turn then out for what you would pay for an ebay second hand





is that my watch said:


> like 300/500 and I bet people would buy them...


It'll NEVER catch on lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

. . . So, I moved some money around and picked it up today . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1476578
> 
> View attachment 1476579
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiice !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Already hidden for the night . . . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It'll NEVER catch on lol


 yah because it would be a no name brand holding It back ... maybe get them to flog them to us cheap then we would big them up on here then they can put the price well up lol...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Already hidden for the night . . .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 glad you got it mate  I was a total bust at my local cash con they had some smart watches at £149.99 but they just don't do it for me


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> glad you got it mate  I was a total bust at my local cash con they had some smart watches at £149.99 but they just don't do it for me


Mine had a Tag Heure for £500, but that's way out of my price range . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well, nothing in the post today. Has any other subscriber received anything from EM today ? How about the rest of you guys ? Is it going to be an early night tonight so as to get up and go goalie hunting ? Or is nearly everyone skipping this one over ? I'm not feeling much love in the room for the goalie. I'm gutted about the postie not having anything for me.


I like the look of the Seaman - it looks like most of the watches I own, so it'll fit in nicely. So I'll be up at sparrow's f*rt to get to my dealer in the village before heading off to work. Will also grab one for the father-in law, as he's been cooing over the subby and the pizza.

Meantime, today I've been wearing another Canary Islands €12 special, this time from Teguise market in Lanzarote. It's a big, daft brute of a watch - but I like it. Brace yourself...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Mine had a Tag Heure for £500, but that's way out of my price range . . .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 which tag because there's one in prawn brokers by mine and they want £495.00 for it and it been there a couple of month I would not pay more then £150 for it but I would for a tag pro


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> which tag because there's one in prawn brokers by mine and they want £495.00 for it and it been there a couple of month I would not pay more then £150 for it but I would for a tag pro


I'll find out.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

i almost forgot this happens tomorrow


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hardy har har, I just popped into my local jeweller to price spring bars, thought he'd give me 2 free, he wanted 4 quid each for them lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hardy har har, I just popped into my local jeweller to price spring bars, thought he'd give me 2 free, he wanted 4 quid each for them lol


what size you need mate and I will pop a coupled if I have that size in the post to ya mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what size you need mate and I will pop a coupled if I have that size in the post to ya mate


I think 18 mm mate, the watch in the post, I might take you up on that after I size them


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hardy har har, I just popped into my local jeweller to price spring bars, thought he'd give me 2 free, he wanted 4 quid each for them lol


Holy cow!! Maybe he should receive the tin foil hat award !










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Holy cow!! Maybe he should receive the tin foil hat award !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know crazy


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

You could buy a few hundred spring bars on ebay for that ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> You could buy a few hundred spring bars on ebay for that ...


I looked at him in amazement, I really thought he'd throw me a couple for free lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Holy cow!! Maybe he should receive the tin foil hat award !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


silly bugger but I like it


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Same here dan. My Soki was posted on the 25th and I can't wait. I do remember so of the guys saying they reviewed theirs within eight days so who knows you may get something through the letterbox for say next Tuesday baring in mind that Monday is the bank Holliday. Fingers crossed lad
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yeah it's been 6 days so may even be here by Saturday  I had a look on the sellers description and they say that postage to the UK takes 5-12 days, I thought that was very quick! I bought a watch from a different seller in Hong Kong and that took 9-10 days I think, not bad at all considering where it's coming from.

Nothing through the letterbox today though, should have my back press that I ordered today by Saturday though, it's parcelforce 48

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Itmy would you like this watch
I'm sure you could do something with it. The strap isn't half bad




























Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just say the word I have that size I think it's the large 22 and 24 that I don't have


Ok I'll let you know, I'll trade you for the watch above if you want it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just say the word I have that size I think it's the large 22 and 24 that I don't have


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Itmy would you like this watch
> I'm sure you could do something with it. The strap isn't half bad
> 
> 
> ...


me like


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> me like


Ok when I get the size we'll swap addys in PM and I'll send this on to you, be interested to see what you do with it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok when I get the size we'll swap addys in PM and I'll send this on to you, be interested to see what you do with it


 cheer's mate you know you don't have to give me anything for the spring bars mate I am happy to help a fellow watche out lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's mate you know you don't have to give me anything for the spring bars mate I am happy to help a fellow watche out lol


HaHa! its not much of a give, A Japanese work mate gave this to me a few years ago, he got it free with cigarettes in Japan, but its not crappy, has weight and is brand new, I'm sure you can tinker with it and make something interesting out of it, its a challenge too lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> HaHa! its not much of a give, A Japanese work mate gave this to me a few years ago, he got it free with cigarettes in Japan, but its not crappy, has weight and is brand new, I'm sure you can tinker with it and make something interesting out of it, its a challenge too lol


 I wonder if the pizza or lufty would fit in there lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1476578
> 
> 
> . . . So, I moved some money around and picked it up today . . .
> ...


I really, really like that, give us a nudge when you are ready to flip it ;-)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I really, really like that, give us a nudge when you are ready to flip it ;-)
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


It'll get a good wearing tomorrow and I'll give the box a good wipe. PM me with an offer and I'll mull it over. :- )

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hardy har har, I just popped into my local jeweller to price spring bars, thought he'd give me 2 free, he wanted 4 quid each for them lol


I can send you on some if your stuck I got a load of them off ebay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wont get to newsagent till 1545hrs tomorrow for the goalie hope he has it in for me


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wont get to newsagent till 1545hrs tomorrow for the goalie hope he has it in for me


Good luck smeagal, I hope the postie brings my goalie, Sheila and RAF tomorrow.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wont get to newsagent till 1545hrs tomorrow for the goalie hope he has it in for me


well I mite as I said get an extra one to put thro the ringer but I will wait till i know you got yours then if you cant get one then we got one we can sort out with you mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I mite as I said get an extra one to put thro the ringer but I will wait till i know you got yours then if you cant get one then we got one we can sort out with you mate


I am sure I will get the watch should be ok .went to aldi for shopping and m&s I really hate shopping for messages but if it was going anywhere for myself it would be a different story


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ITMW, I ordered that back press today, should be here by Saturday 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> ITMW, I ordered that back press today, should be here by Saturday
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 sounds good mate  I took the back of the subby early and there is a knack for getting it back on you line up that little half circle to the inside of the back with the crown so it sits right but instead of having it flat and pushing down you have the watch on the side and push inwards and downwards and then the rubber o-ring seem to pop in lovely I have done it three times to see and it when on first time every time so I will hope it works on them all  but having the press will be so much easier for you mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sounds good mate  I took the back of the subby early and there is a knack for getting it back on you line up that little half circle to the inside of the back with the crown so it sits right but instead of having it flat and pushing down you have the watch on the side and push inwards and downwards and then the rubber o-ring seem to pop in lovely I have done it three times to see and it when on first time every time so I will hope it works on them all  but having the press will be so much easier for you mate


Some of the backs on these watches are really stiff, not a bad thing I guess! That's how I put my backs back on but I'm hoping this press will make it so much easier.

Putting the backs on with the press though I still can't work out whether you just rest the back on an press the whole thing on at once or put one side in and use the press to put the other side in, does that make any sense whatsoever lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I have just this minute put the back on my paninni with a G-clamp and block off wood. Phew


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Somebody on here got an HMT Pilot? Whats the lug width for the strap?


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. Off to Falkirk in the morning to have a look at the French seaman watch. Not overly convinced by the picture but I was the same with the pizza and I love it. I'll decide when I see it whether I buy it. Plenty of charity shops to look into so you never know what I might find there.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all. Off to Falkirk in the morning to have a look at the French seaman watch. Not overly convinced by the picture but I was the same with the pizza and I love it. I'll decide when I see it whether I buy it. Plenty of charity shops to look into so you never know what I might find there.


 lol all i can say to that is snap I was thinking exactly the same I'm hoping their pics suck and it's halfway decent


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

The Oz diver looks good so I' looking forward to that one. Meantime I'm waiting for my Archive to get here it's been 5 days already.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Some of the backs on these watches are really stiff, not a bad thing I guess! That's how I put my backs back on but I'm hoping this press will make it so much easier.
> 
> Putting the backs on with the press though I still can't work out whether you just rest the back on an press the whole thing on at once or put one side in and use the press to put the other side in, does that make any sense whatsoever lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I would assume it would work like when you have had the paint made to a partial colour an they put it on a machine that puts the lid on.. so I would think you just place it loose in the right place and then pull the bra down and it pushes ever were at the same time until it pops in


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I have just this minute put the back on my paninni with a G-clamp and block off wood. Phew


 I did that once .. the back went on lovely until the front of the clamp got in the way lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Some of the backs on these watches are really stiff, not a bad thing I guess! That's how I put my backs back on but I'm hoping this press will make it so much easier.
> 
> Putting the backs on with the press though I still can't work out whether you just rest the back on an press the whole thing on at once or put one side in and use the press to put the other side in, does that make any sense whatsoever lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


>


 spot on mate so like what I said then


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I did that once .. the back went on lovely until the front of the clamp got in the way lol


Thats why i put a block of wood over the glass. Was a worrying time but got there. Must admit the watch looks older without the second hand


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Thats why i put a block of wood over the glass. Was a worrying time but got there. Must admit the watch looks older without the second hand


 to be honest the watch crystal are a lot tougher now the subby I would say is at least 3mm deep from memory


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


>


Ahaa thankyou very much 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest the watch crystal are a lot tougher now the subby I would say is at least 3mm deep from memory


I just measured the Fanty as it was opened before and closed easy. The glass was 1.32mm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I just measured the Fanty as it was opened before and closed easy. The glass was 1.32mm


 my maths maybe be a bit off I would say it was twice as deep as the fanty


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Im not opening any more, after the bother the paninni gave me lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Good luck smeagal, I hope the postie brings my goalie, Sheila and RAF tomorrow.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm sure I read somewhere that EM said the subscribers RAF watch comes with issues 8&9. Don't think we're getting them this month. :-(

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Bought a second Archive over the weekend, paid late at night, positive feedback left for me the following morning


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I was on ebay, again lol so many pizzas!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that EM said the subscribers RAF watch comes with issues 8&9. Don't think we're getting them this month. :-(
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


The RAF watch should come with the third subscription posting i.e. 6&7 and the display box with the fifth subscription posting i.e. 10&11

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was on ebay, again lol so many pizzas!
> 
> View attachment 1476905


That looks lovely, have you got a link please Sharky ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The RAF watch should come with the third subscription posting i.e. 6&7 and the display box with the fifth subscription posting i.e. 10&11
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 does this help guys


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Will be interesting to see if the RAF chrono does indeed come with functioning inner dials. It clearly says with day and date.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The RAF watch should come with the third subscription posting i.e. 6&7 and the display box with the fifth subscription posting i.e. 10&11
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 but it mite change depending when you start to sub say if you join with say the first one being the pizza say would it be three deliver's from there or straight away ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That looks lovely, have you got a link please Sharky ?


Sure, it's a bargain too ;-)

INFANTRY Men&apos;s Military Date Quartz SL Rotatable Bezel White Dial Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Sure, it's a bargain too ;-)
> 
> INFANTRY Men&apos;s Military Date Quartz SL Rotatable Bezel White Dial Wrist Watch | eBay


Love the description - apparently it's got a 'push pull 'cown'', ''rotatble' bezel' and 'electroplated 'flinishing' lol 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Love the description - apparently it's got a 'push pull 'cown'', ''rotatble' bezel' and 'electroplated 'flinishing' lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


lol I miss that but for the price as long as they have spelt that right not fussed haha


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Will be interesting to see if the RAF chrono does indeed come with functioning inner dials. It clearly says with day and date.


I have a similar watch that has the day/date dials. Top button changes the day and the bottom one the date. Not good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I have a similar watch that has the day/date dials. Top button changes the day and the bottom one the date. Not good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


lol and do you have to press it every morning lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but it mite change depending when you start to sub say if you join with say the first one being the pizza say would it be three deliver's from there or straight away ?


I would say it's from YOUR third subscription ITMW. So I'm due it this time.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I would say it's from YOUR third subscription ITMW. So I'm due it this time.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well I have my finger's cross for you buddy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all happy hunting guys


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

take a look here it 's a nice fun thread I enjoyed looking at  20 dollars or less, let's see them!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The RAF watch should come with the third subscription posting i.e. 6&7 and the display box with the fifth subscription posting i.e. 10&11
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Some tin foil hat wearer on Facebook has been arguing with EM about it. Looks like everyone's subscription starts with 4&5. If you received issues before that they were separate orders. So 4&5 is delivery 1 - you should have got a binder with it. 8&9 is the third delivery, when the chrono gets sent too. 
They certainly know how to make things as confusing as possible, don't they?
As long as I get it I'm not really that bothered which issue it comes with- but don't want you getting your hopes up mate

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Morning all happy hunting guys


A successful morning: cleaned out the paper-shop in the village (2 issues) for me and the father-in-law.

Must admit, I'm a bit undecided on it. It's very shiny and doesn't feel as robust as the subby and the pizza. Maybe it's me.

I'll give it a couple of days and see if we get on any better beyond first impressions.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not going to rush out and buy this one, all the others I was up at the crack of dawn to get my copy but this one can wait till I've got to pick the missus up at 1pm

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I just spent 20 minutes going through the manual to get the dial hands to match to digital readout . . . Yay! This watch is great.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1477383
> 
> 
> I just spent 20 minutes going through the manual to get the dial hands to match to digital readout . . . Yay! This watch is great.
> ...


Full to the brim with awesomeness. I like it.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm not going to rush out and buy this one, all the others I was up at the crack of dawn to get my copy but this one can wait till I've got to pick the missus up at 1pm
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


ya I ant rushing either I will get it about 11 ish I don't think this one will be problems it's obviously not a fav so doubt people will cherry pick it ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1477383
> 
> 
> I just spent 20 minutes going through the manual to get the dial hands to match to digital readout . . . Yay! This watch is great.
> ...


 I don't normal go for this sort of watch but it is sexy lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

After seeing these pix on Fbook of the "goalie/froggie" I will def NOT be getting one ......






Nor will I be taking a trip to look at it in the flesh !

Sorry EM but I think you messed up on this one ......more so due to the fact you removed the date window .

( Please note that these are not images that I have taken they are copied from the EM Facebook page )


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ya I ant rushing either I will get it about 11 ish I don't think this one will be problems it's obviously not a fav so doubt people will cherry pick it ?


I get my copy reserved for me anyway so I'm not too worried. Certainly doesn't appear to be a favourite this one, might be better in the flesh.

I'm undecided on what to do because my newsie is only stocking until issue 8, they're happy to order them for me but the want a £20 deposit and I'm not sure now whether I want every issue. I think I'll probably just drive round till I find one without having to order them in and having to have them

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I get my copy reserved for me anyway so I'm not too worried. Certainly doesn't appear to be a favourite this one, might be better in the flesh.
> 
> I'm undecided on what to do because my newsie is only stocking until issue 8, they're happy to order them for me but the want a £20 deposit and I'm not sure now whether I want every issue. I think I'll probably just drive round till I find one without having to order them in and having to have them
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


try the little newsagent thats always my first choice were I go they say they will stock them un till they finish if e.m keeps sending them out  but the photos are very disappointing I will be take it to pieces to see if they have put a cheap movement in or if they have keep with the sekio one


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dan, try your local WHSmith. They're apparently stocking all 80, and no need to pre-order or leave a deposit etc. That's the best place to go if you're cherry-picking.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Dan, try your local WHSmith. They're apparently stocking all 80, and no need to pre-order or leave a deposit etc. That's the best place to go if you're cherry-picking.


I agree with chrono ,

What I would do however is try to get friendly with the staff as it has been my experience that they will be more than willing to put one aside for you for a few hours on the day of release , that way if you decide that its not a watch you want to pick up , they can put it on the shelves .


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol and do you have to press it every morning lol


Not quite that bad but the date is almost impossible to read clearly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Just got the Sinn catalogue that I requested last week. Haven't read through it yet, but it looks really nice. Still haven't gotten the JLC one that they confirmed 2 weeks ago, though we did have a new postman last week who was delivering someone else's mail along with our own, so who knows ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Dan, try your local WHSmith. They're apparently stocking all 80, and no need to pre-order or leave a deposit etc. That's the best place to go if you're cherry-picking.


true one news i went to phone there supplier while I was there and it was wh smith's funnily enough


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Some tin foil hat wearer on Facebook has been arguing with EM about it. Looks like everyone's subscription starts with 4&5. If you received issues before that they were separate orders. So 4&5 is delivery 1 - you should have got a binder with it. 8&9 is the third delivery, when the chrono gets sent too.
> They certainly know how to make things as confusing as possible, don't they?
> As long as I get it I'm not really that bothered which issue it comes with- but don't want you getting your hopes up mate
> 
> ...


I got my binder with 1,2-3. So my third is 6-7. So I want my freebie!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I got my binder with 1,2-3. So my third is 6-7. So I want my freebie!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


love how e.m makes thing clear to understand don't you guys ..from the pic I put up last nite (can't be bother to find the link lol- it's going to be one of those days lol)you would think it would start with the first issue not 4/5 but hey that would be to simple and easy to do that


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> true one news i went to phone there supplier while I was there and it was wh smith's funnily enough


Yes, Martins & McColls get theirs from WHSmiths distribution centres. I found that out a few weeks ago when my McColls mentioned it.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> try the little newsagent thats always my first choice were I go they say they will stock them un till they finish if e.m keeps sending them out  but the photos are very disappointing I will be take it to pieces to see if they have put a cheap movement in or if they have keep with the sekio one


I would imagine they will keep with the same movement all the way through the collection? I hope they do anyway lol. My newsie said they need a deposit because after issue 8 they are no longer sale or return.



chrono555 said:


> Dan, try your local WHSmith. They're apparently stocking all 80, and no need to pre-order or leave a deposit etc. That's the best place to go if you're cherry-picking.


My local smiths had spares of issue 3 and 4 so maybe they may be worth trying. I haven't decided whether to cherry pick yet or not, I would love to have the full collection but what will swing it for me is if the sub dials work or not. I may change my mind when I actually see the watches in the flesh but that's my feeling for now. I'll ask them if they can reserve me a copy until say 1pm and then if I don't come in they can put it back on the shelf.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm feck for cherry picking. Soon as I miss an issue my local newsie won't get me anymore issue s. 

On a positive note my 2 Russian watches gave arrived buy I won't see them till I get home. The guy I got them from from says he's listing more tomorrow. I'll send a link if anyone wants to take a look


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I would imagine they will keep with the same movement all the way through the collection? I hope they do anyway lol. My newsie said they need a deposit because after issue 8 they are no longer sale or return.
> 
> My local smiths had spares of issue 3 and 4 so maybe they may be worth trying. I haven't decided whether to cherry pick yet or not, I would love to have the full collection but what will swing it for me is if the sub dials work or not. I may change my mind when I actually see the watches in the flesh but that's my feeling for now. I'll ask them if they can reserve me a copy until say 1pm and then if I don't come in they can put it back on the shelf.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 lol as some one said get friendly with the staff there is a tubby little blond in one of the one's I go to and I have been flirting with her and so far there's always one there when i go in lol .........(things I do for my addition lol) :0


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol as some one said get friendly with the staff there is a tubby little blond in one of the one's I go to and I have been flirting with her and so far there's always one there when i go in lol .........(things I do for my addition lol) :0


Ach, play your cards right and you could get "extras" with your watch lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol as some one said get friendly with the staff there is a tubby little blond in one of the one's I go to and I have been flirting with her and so far there's always one there when i go in lol .........(things I do for my addition lol) :0


I bet next time you come in she's expecting you to ask her out for a drink, just be careful how u tell her you've only been nice so she puts your copies of MWC by! Lmao

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> I bet next time you come in she's expecting you to ask her out for a drink, just be careful how u tell her you've only been nice so she puts your copies of MWC by! Lmao


..... and then watch how all his future watches come with deep gouge marks and scratches. Hell hath no fury like a scorned bunnyboiler.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Ach, play your cards right and you could get "extras" with your watch lol


 lol well I know she wont be borrowing my watches with the size of her wrist lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ..... and then watch how all his future watches come with deep gauge marks and scratches.


She'll probably repeatedly drop it and accidentally stamp on whilst trying to pick it up 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ..... and then watch how all his future watches come with deep gauge marks and scratches. Hell hath no fury like a scorned bunnyboiler.....


 well when I was taken with the drink I would probably have though what the hell and done it anyway lol from the memoirs i have been with a lot worse when i was a party animal  and she does have a cute smile hmmm


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just been into Smiths in Newcastle, there were at 15 Froggys on the shelf. I had a look but again it didn't do anything for me personally. Nice design but a little cheap looking IMHO.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just been into Smiths in Newcastle, there were at 15 Froggys on the shelf. I had a look but again it didn't do anything for me personally. Nice design but a little cheap looking IMHO.


 morning mate so better worse or about the same as the subby then ?


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Postie survived an assault from my Jack Russell to deliver the French Seaman and the Aussie Diver this morning. I've noticed they've changed the backs of the watches and they are now enscribed with the name of the watch as weel as Eaglemoss, nice touch. I didn't think i'd like either of these watches but now they're here I like them on the wrist. I hate the straps on all these watches so they get taken off straight away.

Here are some pics, cheers, Ed


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> Postie survived an assault from my Jack Russell to deliver the French Seaman and the Aussie Diver this morning. I've noticed they've changed the backs of the watches and they are now enscribed with the name of the watch as weel as Eaglemoss, nice touch. I didn't think i'd like either of these watches but now they're here I like them on the wrist. I hate the straps on all these watches so they get taken off straight away.
> 
> Here are some pics, cheers, Ed


What an improvement that is!! I'm loving the new design on the backs!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just thinking of the name of the goalie and some are calling it froggy lol got me think of (and don't ask me why cause I don't no)... fraggle rock who remembers it here a hint for the old brains


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> What an improvement that is!! I'm loving the new design on the backs!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


the backs look better than the fronts now lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> true one news i went to phone there supplier while I was there and it was wh smith's funnily enough


WH Smiths are one of the biggest News and Magazine distributors in the country, they supply thousands of independants.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> the backs look better than the fronts now lol


That's not good is it lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> and she does have a cute smile hmmm


They all come with one of those, but it usually turns into a scowl once one-off turns into a relationship.....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> What an improvement that is!! I'm loving the new design on the backs!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Hope the shop bought version are the same. That would be real cool


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> Postie survived an assault from my Jack Russell to deliver the French Seaman and the Aussie Diver this morning. I've noticed they've changed the backs of the watches and they are now enscribed with the name of the watch as weel as Eaglemoss, nice touch. I didn't think i'd like either of these watches but now they're here I like them on the wrist. I hate the straps on all these watches so they get taken off straight away.
> 
> Here are some pics, cheers, Ed


 you would like the subby then mate ...does it look better In the flesh then in pics because the face looks .... don't no but off I can not put my finger on it.... but well done you anyway mate

and welcome to the madness mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hope the shop bought version are the same. That would be real cool


I'm just off to my newsie to find out 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm impressed with the stylish engraving on the new backs. Makes all the difference.
Now, if EM were savvy, they'd knock out a purchase-able set of engraved backs for issues 1-5 if people wanted them.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Are we still on the cute shop assistants or watches here?


don't forget "tubby" very important bit that...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm impressed with the stylish engraving on the new backs. Makes all the difference.
> Now, if EM were savvy, they'd knock out a purchase-able set of engraved backs for issues 1-5 if people wanted them.


 or include them free in next issue(hint hint hint hint ) do you think they mite get that lol


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you would like the subby then mate ...does it look better In the flesh then in pics because the face looks .... don't no but off I can not put my finger on it.... but well done you anyway mate
> 
> and welcome to the madness mate


I didn't like the Froggy at all in the pictures but it's on my wrist now and I like it. I don't really like the Subby though, thought I would but my daughter wears it more than I do.

One more thing, the straps widths are different on each watch. The Froggy is the same as the Fanty (my fave of the collection) and the Aussie is the same as the Putin.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> morning mate so better worse or about the same as the subby then ?


Morning ITMY. It just looked the same as the Subby in quality terms. Those are the only two I've seen in the flesh as it were and I wasn't knocked out by either of them sadly. I can see how the Pizza would have liked nicer though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> I didn't like the Froggy at all in the pictures but it's on my wrist now and I like it. I don't really like the Subby though, thought I would but my daughter wears it more than I do.
> 
> One more thing, the straps widths are different on each watch. The Froggy is the same as the Fanty (my fave of the collection) and the Aussie is the same as the Putin.


cheer's buddy so least people who did not like the subby might like the goalie so thats good


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

It looks like EM are screwing the subscribers again, no free watches delivered as of yet! :-/


----------



## crunchie (Apr 27, 2014)

I all. I'm I right in thinking that issue 6 is now in the shops?

I've got it reserved at a local newsagents so might pop down after work tonight

Cheers

Crunchie


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning ITMY. It just looked the same as the Subby in quality terms. Those are the only two I've seen in the flesh as it were and I wasn't knocked out by either of them sadly. I can see how the Pizza would have liked nicer though.


 I total know what you mean I was like take it or leave it with the pizza but I love it now with my little mod to It 

well I say my little mod it was t.o.w idea I just put it in to action


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

I checked out the newest issue in the newsagents but it left me a bit cold. I thought I'd like the sword type hands and big lume. I think I'll end up passing tbh. Aussie diver looks great though.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well we have it officially from EM, the free watch will be delayed!








Photo courtesy of Mark Lufc Bale


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well we have it officially from EM, the free watch will be delayed!
> 
> View attachment 1477466
> 
> Photo courtesy of Mark Lufc Bale


Very very impressed with the new watch backs EM. (Just a shame it's from the 6th watch and not the 1st) my OCD isn't going to cope with this very well lol

How did I know there would be a delay on the free chronograph watch!! At least they have made it official and subscribers know where they stand rather than it all being guess work by the customer

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I see they are maintaining the high standards with that exquisitely printed note. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> I see they are maintaining the high standards with that exquisitely printed note.


Would Sir prefer it on double thickness laminated £10-a-sheet card and hand delivered instead?
Give them a break, for heaven's sake. They really can't do _anything _without someone damning them into hell and back.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Ach, play your cards right and you could get "extras" with your watch lol


Yeah, a slap for calling her tubby. From the sound of it I'm surprised you don't go in, pinch her on the backside and tell you've got a vintage in your pocket that needs handwinding. It's like we've gone back 30 years in time with some of the sexist comments here!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, a slap for calling her tubby.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, a slap for calling her tubby. From the sound of it I'm surprised you don't go in, pinch her on the backside and tell you've got a vintage in your pocket that needs handwinding. It's like we've gone back 30 years in time with some of the sexist comments here!


Uh-oh. The fun police have arrived. No more fun allowed. Don't laugh, anyone. Straight faces at the back.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok my subscription arrived, I have one or two issues with them though. 
The goalie has a crappy nylon strap, it's not as short as the subby one it's more like the length of the one on the fanty. The watch has no date window even though we have all seen photos published by EM that clearly show a date window AND a leather strap. The hands and the face marked are luminous but the numbers round the bezel are not though I strongly suspect they should be. 
Anyway here are the pics.










Heres a picture of the new revised backs but to be honest the extra expense that has gone into this should have been spent improving the parts of the watch you will see not the i.e. A date window or even a better quality watch strap.



















The Sheila is a bit of a double edged sword. On the one hand I love the face but EM have stooped to a new low with the nylon strap. It's a decent length about the same as fanty and the goalie but the super light colour is all wrong and is made from the usual cra**y nylon. As you can see from the following pictures, pictures that are published in the actual magazine that comes with the watch the strap is clearly made from a military style cotton webbing. Why couldn't our watches come with a superior cotton webbing strap EM ? As depicted in the photos in the accompanying magazine ! The lume is poor, only being on the hands and not on the inner ring of numbers and minute markers. Here are the pictures.























































Here they both are together as a comparison.










Then to top it all off instead of receiving the free gift RAF watch I instead get this:










I can only hope that the delay is due to rethinking their decision to make the watch "dual function" and reverting it back to being a true chronograph as originally advertised.

Overall I am more than a little disappointed with this months subscription and I shall be emailing EM to voice my displeasure with the issues mentioned above. I will copy and post the email I send later and post their reply.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, a slap for calling her tubby. From the sound of it I'm surprised you don't go in, pinch her on the backside and tell you've got a vintage in your pocket that needs handwinding. It's like we've gone back 30 years in time with some of the sexist comments here!


Sorry, I forgot to put a 'lol' or  at the end of that. I wasn't being strictly serious with that post.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

tsk tsk shaggy lol with the luck I have had with women it's about time I got my own back long long story an expensive too lol  back to the important stuff not as bad as I was fearing about the same as the subby from the look see


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the strap is shockingly bad on the one I have opened


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the movement is the same and in there favour I think the face is made of higher quality then the subby when open very clean and polish looking and shiny shiny


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

they have put a better quality o-ring on the back .. the subby and the lufty keep falling off and getting stuck when closing the back it's was tight fit but with that knack I was talking about last nite... pop on. on the second try so I can very happy live with that


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Subscribers?
Let us see the back of the Oz magazine for the next watch. British Army 1950s


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Subscribers?
> Let us see the back of the Oz magazine for the next watch. British Army 1950s


i am about to put up some pics mate I will do a side by side for you mate 

I have not got the oz mag sorry mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> i am about to put up some pics mate I will do a side by side for you mate
> 
> I have not got the oz mag sorry mate


LOL I knew that. Was waiting till it dawned on you


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sorry, I forgot to put a 'lol' or  at the end of that. I wasn't being strictly serious with that post.


Is the quiet ones ye have to watch. Shaggy out on the prowl with his beast lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The French second hand has changed from the one on the back of the last mag. Its a circular ending in the mag, but the photo posted by The Watch Smeller is a triangular one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> LOL I knew that. Was waiting till it dawned on you


 read it wrong you will see what I mean when I put up the pics


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Would Sir prefer it on double thickness laminated £10-a-sheet card and hand delivered instead?
> Give them a break, for heaven's sake. They really can't do _anything _without someone damning them into hell and back.


Sorry forgot to add the lol and the . It was meant to be a tongue in cheek comment

Which Watch Today?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here they are hope you like


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Sorry forgot to add the lol and the . It was meant to be a tongue in cheek comment
> 
> Which Watch Today?


 no worry's I took it tongue in cheek an think we all new what you mean and I think chrono reply was also tongue In cheek to I think when reading comments you need to take it as a joke I do . as friend of mine say's there is enough crap outhere .. we have a nice friendly playground here lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I wasn't too fond of the strap on the pizza and since I changed the strap on my archive I decided I should change the pizza one too.
Heres the pizza on its standard strap.








Here's a comparison between standard and the new strap. I just dont like the standard colour it just looks a bit fake to me









And on its new strap.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the strap on that, esp as the Luminor actually comes with alligator straps, so yours makes the Archy/Pizza look more authentic.
Me, the alligator one's too common.

I want a DINOSAUR skin strap.....


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I like the strap on that, esp as the Luminor actually comes with alligator straps, so yours makes the Archy/Pizza look more authentic.
> Me, the alligator one's too common.
> 
> I want a DINOSAUR skin strap.....


Crocodiles pretty much are dinosaurs lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmmm don't like the look of the latest..

Yeah my time with Eaglemoss will soon draw to a close

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> Crocodiles pretty much are dinosaurs lol


No no. Anything ending with an "aurus" will do. Jurassic and with teeth, preferably.
Yikes, I've just described most pensioners....

That's it..... I'll have a strap from a Pensionaurus Rex... lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here they are hope you like


How many packets of Jammie Dodgers you got? lol my favourites ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hmmm don't like the look of the latest..
> 
> Yeah my time with Eaglemoss will soon draw to a close
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 well I can put up with a couple of these for sake of another pizza lol mite up grade your watch and make this my worker


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> How many packets of Jammie Dodgers you got? lol my favourites ;-)


 you got to love farmfoods 5 packs for two quid should keep me going for the rest of the day and i thought it would make a very arty pic thats was my excuse for getting so many :~)


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

This is that Phoneygraph I was talking about with the dodgy day/date dials. Buttons don't run any chrono functions just change day and date. 
















Auto movement too. Not sure who by though.
Seems to be the exact opposite of the Wahington posted earlier. All bling and no substance.
The bezel rotates and the number marks are applied chromish. All the hands and markers are lumed too. 
Only £20 so not complaining

Which Watch Today?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> I like the strap on that, esp as the Luminor actually comes with alligator straps, so yours makes the Archy/Pizza look more authentic.
> Me, the alligator one's too common.
> 
> I want a DINOSAUR skin strap.....


Check out these, elephant skin straps. They look awesome!










If you like looking at exotic skin straps check out a guy called Dangerous 9 Straps. His work is incredible.

http://dangerous9straps.blogspot.co.uk/?m=1


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

No no. Anything ending with an "aurus" will do. Jurassic and with teeth, preferably.
Yikes, I've just described most pensioners....

That's it..... I'll have a strap from a Pensionaurus Rex... lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey kev I have change the strap any better now .. and I done an arty pic just for pep lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> no worry's I took it tongue in cheek an think we all new what you mean and I think chrono reply was also tongue In cheek to I think when reading comments you need to take it as a joke I do . as friend of mine say's there is enough crap outhere .. we have a nice friendly playground here lol


Most of the comments on the entire thread are tongue in cheek.
Will you all just lay off the comments about biscuits as I'm on a diet and don't appreciate the constant abuse.
Tongue firmly in cheek. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well my watches arrived with our 2nd postman of the day! I was all moody because the first postie didn't bring them! it was as if he knew so he made me wait that little bit longer lol. I also received a leaflet for the 1st special issue of this collection!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well my watches arrived with our 2nd postman of the day! I was all moody because the first postie didn't bring them! it was as if he knew so he made me wait that little bit longer lol. I also received a leaflet for the 1st special issue of this collection!
> 
> View attachment 1477614


That's confusing. Inspired by the Royal Naval Air Squadron, they've called it the Royal Flying Corps watch. That's like making an SBS-inspired watch and calling it the Grenadier.

WW1 mil is my thang, and while RFC pilots may indeed have had pocket watches, they would have been few and far between as seen as old hat. Wrist watches were the in thing. Think EM need to do a bit more research.
Biscuits have more to do with a pocket watches than the RFC ever did.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well my watches arrived with our 2nd postman of the day! I was all moody because the first postie didn't bring them! it was as if he knew so he made me wait that little bit longer lol. I also received a leaflet for the 1st special issue of this collection!
> 
> View attachment 1477614


TYPICAL ! Because you opted NOT to sign up for the special edition issues you receive a leaflet detailing what it will be and for how much (a whole ONE POUND DISCOUNT from the normal retail price) yet I, who have opted to receive ALL special editions and thus PAY FOR THEM IN ADVANCE have been sent NOTHING regarding why an extra £24.99 will be taken from my account next month ! It beggars belief. 
Somebody had best get ME a tin foil hat, I can feel the red rage descending ggggrrrrrrr !

Where's our angry friend who posted a couple of weeks ago (I forget his name) he can come and join me I'll make one for him as well !









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Todays delivery


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Today's delivery. Yay! I didn't have a leaflet about the pocket watch? Was that only available with the magazines from the shops?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm starting to get real peeved with Royal Mail/parcelforce. My back press came up as shipped yesterday afternoon using the 48hr service and he supplied me with a tracking code.

I've punched the code in to parcel force tracker and they're saying they haven't even received it yet!! It should be here tomorrow!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Todays delivery
> 
> View attachment 1477641


Really liking the orange a lot. Temptation leave me alone 

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Where's our angry friend who posted a couple of weeks ago (I forget his name)


Biffa


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm starting to get real peeved with Royal Mail/parcelforce. My back press came up as shipped yesterday afternoon using the 48hr service and he supplied me with a tracking code.
> 
> I've punched the code in to parcel force tracker and they're saying they haven't even received it yet!! It should be here tomorrow!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Ih ad this with Royal Mail before. Apparently they can't track post until after it's been delivered or has been declared missing after 28 days. :?

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Subscribers?
> Let us see the back of the Oz magazine for the next watch. British Army 1950s


Bump


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Here you go fox










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Here you go fox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope that subdial is real. Doubt it though


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1477613
> View attachment 1477613
> View attachment 1477615


 ????????????????????????????????


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

David Church said:


> Really liking the orange a lot. Temptation leave me alone
> 
> That was close. Just accidentally added an Omega planet ocean to my eBay basket.
> 
> ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Ih ad this with Royal Mail before. Apparently they can't track post until after it's been delivered or has been declared missing after 28 days. :?
> 
> Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!"
> Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


Lol!! Why would anyone want to track a parcel AFTER it's been delivered??

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hope that subdial is real. Doubt it though


After posting I just noticed that the British army watch is advertised as featuring a "leatherette" strap WTF! So now leather strapped watches will be coming with a plastic strap ? The back of the mags advertising the pizza and lufty stated that they were going to feature genuine leather straps. Looks like EM is trying to stiff us all. It's time I transferred to the laptop and sent that email to them. I will keep you guys posted.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Biffa


 you sure I thought it was biffo


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, kind of underwhelmed by the Froggie when I saw it.Might buy the red/blue bezeled Soki instead £1 cheaper, date, automatic and I will wear it can't see me wearing the froggie.


sent from my moto G 16


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm feeling there's not much love for the French navy watch lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Well, kind of underwhelmed by the Froggie when I saw it.Might buy the red/blue bezeled Soki instead £1 cheaper, date, automatic and I will wear it can't see me wearing the froggie.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


 I would go the soki route but if you did not like I will swop ya my goalie for your soki mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm feeling there's not much love for the French navy watch lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Well its French, innit

Still gonna get it tomorrow


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would go the soki route but if you did not like I will swop ya my goalie for your soki mate


I've gone the soki route (black bezel) just waiting for Mr. Postman to deliver it 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hope that subdial is real. Doubt it though


looking at the picture closely it looks like it's painted in the same paint as the numbers! :-(

(not the numbers, the hour markers) lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Well its French, innit
> 
> Still gonna get it tomorrow


To me it looks VERY cheap and nasty ....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

dalliance said:


> To me it looks VERY cheap and nasty ....besides that who would want to wear a watch worn by cheese eating surrender monkeys !!! ( jk )


Nowt wrong with a bit of cheddar


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> To me it looks VERY cheap and nasty


lol now were i have heard that before i thinking 80's TV but which one I have john Cleese saying it in my head


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> To me it looks VERY cheap and nasty ....besides that who would want to wear a watch worn by cheese eating surrender monkeys !!! ( jk )


Come on guys be careful, people from all over the world read this thread. We wouldn't want to be accused of being racist and god forbid any of us end up getting banned.
(Sorry to sound like the thread police but I'd hate anything to break up our happy home)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My delivery arrived today and I was kind of impressed. I love the new case backs, and the low quality straps don't bother me as I am collecting them for display only.










I also got a note saying my chronograph (and they do stipulate chronograph, not multi function) which is a shame, but two watches is enough.










I did not get the insert about the special edition but I did opt in to receive them automatically so I expect mine to just turn up, although I would have preferred warning of what to expect in case it goes missing. It looks quite cool and I look forward to it.

The quality of the watches seems to have taken a step up, apart from the improved back, which is great, the Goalie is much shinier than the subby and looks more expensive, and the Sheila case looks good, although the printing on the dial is a little flat. The straps are much thicker but still very plasticky. The Sheila strap is a horrible light greeny yellow.

Second hand on the Goalie has a narrow tip, first time anything other than a stick second hand has appeared so that looks good.


















Overall, I feel like I have got my twenty quids worth, I'll read the mags later over a coffee and the watches will look great with the rest of my collection.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with WatchSmeller. I read that and thought WTF.....


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Come on guys be careful, people from all over the world read this thread. We wouldn't want to be accused of being racist and god forbid any of us end up getting banned.
> (Sorry to sound like the thread police but I'd hate anything to break up our happy home)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Hence why I typed ( jk ) ..in case you didnt realise thats net speak for only joking .


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> you sure I thought it was biffo


No definitely Biffa. Like the bins.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dalliance, do you think you might remove that post with the offending insult pls?

Also ITMW, might be a good idea to edit your post quoting it.

It's one thing to have a laugh, but that's a bit too much imo.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> No definitely Biffo. Like the bins.


Just checked back. It was Biffa.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> Hence why I typed ( jk ) ..in case you didnt realise thats net speak for only joking .


They won't see "jk" they'll just see what you wrote.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

As you see got the goalie bezel off a fraction strap wearable as its longer they must have listened to the complaints its not to bad a watch lume is good I will now read past comments as I have just got home


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Hence why I typed ( jk ) ..in case you didnt realise thats net speak for only joking .


No I didn't know that Dall but then again someone who could take possible offence may not know that either. Like I said I don't want to be a downer guys but I hate for WUS to pull the rug from underneath us so to speak. us regulars to this thread are a happy, jokey lot who doesn't take many things seriously but that doesn't mean that all the lurkers feel the same way. Again sorry to sound like the police I just care about this thread and the posters on it. 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My delivery arrived today and I was kind of impressed. I love the new case backs, and the low quality straps don't bother me as I am collecting them for display only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The straps are a good bit longer too! hopefully they listened to us and it's not just a fluke ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Dalliance, do you think you might remove that post with the offending insult pls?
> 
> Also ITMW, might be a good idea to edit your post quoting it.
> 
> It's one thing to have a laugh, but that's a bit too much imo.


 I personally don't think it's a big deal but as I think of you with respect an it seems to bother you my friend it's done


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

p1ug1 said:


> Todays delivery
> 
> View attachment 1477641


I got that Orkina watch recently, it's nice....but the bezel thing disappeared within a day of wearing it, think it fell off when I was moving some heavy furniture.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

dalliance said:


> To me it looks VERY cheap and nasty ....besides that who would want to wear a watch worn by cheese eating surrender monkeys !!! ( jk )


I agree that this is a little over the line.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> I got that Orkina watch recently, it's nice....but the bezel thing disappeared within day of wearing it, think it fell off when I was moving some heavy furniture.


that's not good... I have been liking it some time now


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's not good... I have been liking it some time now


Yeah me too ITMW I have it saved on eBay with a mind to ordering one. I think I'll give it a swerve if it's built so crappily

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I personally don't think it's a big deal but as I think of you with respect an it seems to bother you my friend it's done


Thanks ITMW. I think we can get away with most things, but chucking insults across the water at other nations isn't really on. Like WatchSmeller, I'd be lost if WUS pulled the plug on us.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So as not to upset anyone I will remove the offending part of the post ....HOWEVER for future reference just because you find it offensive does not mean others will do ...personally I found the discussion earlier in reference to the ladies ( or lady ) behind the counter at a newsagent VERY offensive but I guess thats just me.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Thanks ITMW. I think we can get away with most things, but chucking insults across the water at other nations isn't really on. Like WatchSmeller, I'd be lost if WUS pulled the plug on us.


 its funny really that if you was to watch blackadder he says... it is it funny or not.... but let's not go there hhmmm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah me too ITMW I have it saved on eBay with a mind to ordering one. I think I'll give it a swerve if it's built so crappily
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I think I will wait and see if it still on when sharky get's bored of his and flip it lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

My issues 6&7 arrived today too. I think I prefer the goalie to the Subby! Vive la France!

Ditto all the comments re straps but not fussed - only gonna wear them when I've Nato strapified them.

No chrono (won't say I told you so lol )
No note apologising for lack of chrono and no advert for ww1 pocket watch - looks good from your pics tho

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Back to the goalie with having no date one good thing you dont have to change the date every odd month how many watch dates have to be changed when you go to wear them.


----------



## Distracted (Nov 27, 2013)

Its a bit rich that the comment about the "tubby" lady was acceptable but a joking comment about the watch is entirely unacceptable!

My brother in law has taken the second hand off the French Seaman and it looks a bit better IMO. The lume is a bit underwhelming though. I was thinking about picking one up myself and scuffing up the bezel. The pics of the Oz divers look great, looking forward to that and putting it on a nice leather NATO.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I will wait and see if it still on when sharky get's bored of his and flip it lol


I don't get bored of watches lol, that's my problem, I can't even get rid of ones I don't particularly like lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> So as not to upset anyone I will remove the offending part of the post ....HOWEVER for future reference just because you find it offensive does not mean others will do ...personally I found the discussion earlier in reference to the ladies ( or lady ) behind the counter at a newsagent VERY offensive but I guess thats just me.


I don't personally find it offensive, but there's a big difference in a gentle ribbing over ITMW's pulling qualities (!) and an out-and-out insult.
Very much doubt the mods would give any benefit of the doubt with the latter.

Back on subject (sort of) while the Seaman has left me cold, I can think of at least one French export I would gladly welcome..... Rachel Khoo. Pleasant on both the eye and the tongue.
Roll on the B Army watch, as the current two seem to not hit the mark.
(Have I just found a nickname for issue 8...... Barmy?)


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

The glue that holds the bezel strip thingy on obviously was too weak. It's a shame as the rest of the watch seems pretty good build quality.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't get bored of watches lol, that's my problem, I can't even get rid of ones I don't particularly like lol


 lol dam that my plan out the window and don't think I will be lucky enough to find one in a charity shop ;(


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Back to the goalie with having no date one good thing you dont have to change the date every odd month how many watch dates have to be changed when you go to wear them.


 that reminds me, it's the first today so all the watches with 31st on need changing lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

British Soldier, 1950s
Working subdial?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ITMW's pulling qualities (!)


 I got some jez i did not even know roll on Friday night haha ...hhmmmm


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

So far every pic has had the hand pointing to 9


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

leepal said:


> The glue that holds the bezel strip thingy on obviously was too weak. It's a shame as the rest of the watch seems pretty good build quality.


the subby bezel is just glue on to so yeah


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Distracted said:


> Its a bit rich that the comment about the "tubby" lady was acceptable but a joking comment about the watch is entirely unacceptable!
> 
> My brother in law has taken the second hand off the French Seaman and it looks a bit better IMO. The lume is a bit underwhelming though. I was thinking about picking one up myself and scuffing up the bezel. The pics of the Oz divers look great, looking forward to that and putting it on a nice leather NATO.


Here here, I totally agree. We should all be a lot more careful to not cause possible upset/offence to anyone for any reason on this thread. We are after all all drawn here from very different backgrounds united in our love of watches and biscuits.
Can we now draw a line under the matter please guys and get back to more pressing matters.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

leepal said:


> The glue that holds the bezel strip thingy on obviously was too weak. It's a shame as the rest of the watch seems pretty good build quality.


I've just checked mine and the bezel insert had lifted up at the top! I might have to lift it and get some super glue on it ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> British Soldier, 1950s
> Working subdial?


I think most of us were hoping the RAF Chrono freebie that was due out this month would give us that answer, but sadly it's delayed.
Until issue 8 or the RAF Chrono come out, it's anyone's guess if the sub-dials will be functional or not.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> British Soldier, 1950s
> Working subdial?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


If they can't be bothered to fit a date window then I doubt they will make it a working sub dial :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Here here, I totally agree. We should all be a lot more careful to not cause possible upset/offence to anyone for any reason on this thread. We are after all all drawn here from very different backgrounds united in our love of watches and biscuits.
> Can we now draw a line under the matter please guys and get back to more pressing matters.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah I second that I could see a slope and it look like it had been raining and sudden gone cold if you get me


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think the basic rule of commonsense is it's perfectly okay to describe someone as something, but not to directly call them it.

Anyway, back to watches I can't afford, and haven't got the space or number of arms for.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

This is hard work. On one hand I'm trying to keep up with the thread on my phone whilst typing the mother of all complaint emails to EM.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> David Church said:
> 
> 
> > Really liking the orange a lot. Temptation leave me alone
> ...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

smeagal said:


> As you see got the goalie bezel off a fraction strap wearable as its longer they must have listened to the complaints its not to bad a watch lume is good I will now read past comments as I have just got home


This appears to be intentional as all the French Divers are looking the same . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I actually like the french seamans watch strap will be changed for a black leather one as for dates I rather think a sailor would rather have a pinup calender on the wall and score off days I will wear this watch to go out,what do you all think


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry chrono555, Royal Naval Air Service. Was that a quote from the leaflet, I have not read it yet.



chrono555 said:


> That's confusing. Inspired by the Royal Naval Air Squadron, they've called it the Royal Flying Corps watch. That's like making an SBS-inspired watch and calling it the Grenadier.
> 
> WW1 mil is my thang, and while RFC pilots may indeed have had pocket watches, they would have been few and far between as seen as old hat. Wrist watches were the in thing. Think EM need to do a bit more research.
> Biscuits have more to do with a pocket watches than the RFC ever did.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Sorry chrono555, Royal Naval Air Service. Was that a quote from the leaflet, I have not read it yet.


Remember some pocket watches were made into wrist watches in the early part of the 20th century wrist watches became more common during the great war thats how you got the trench watch


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

kerryboo said:


> Sorry chrono555, Royal Naval Air Service. Was that a quote from the leaflet, I have not read it yet.


Kerryboo, no apols needed. My query was EM saying the RFC having a pocket watch. RNAS more likely to, RFC unlikely.


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the strap is shockingly bad on the one I have opened


I agree but I like the watch , does anyone know if the Goalie strap is the same size as the sub? Im going to change it if it is for a tsunami one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Old new strap on goalie


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey lads. Please excuse my indulgence but I need to show my new russkies ☺

I'm really made up with this one and it's on a pilot strap





































The desert shield is a baby but in great condition.



















Lol










This is my favourite delivery for a long time guys ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> I agree but I like the watch , does anyone know if the Goalie strap is the same size as the sub? Im going to change it if it is for a tsunami one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well the nato/Zulu I use fitted both the subby and the goalie If that help and it is not that bad i prefer the subby but that just my taste if I had not saw the subby I would think it good so it's the strap again that I manly have an issue


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hey lads. Please excuse my indulgence but I need to show my new russkies
> 
> I'm really made up with this one and it's on a pilot strap
> 
> ...


Lovin those Vostoks mate!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hey lads. Please excuse my indulgence but I need to show my new russkies ☺
> 
> I'm really made up with this one and it's on a pilot strap
> 
> ...


They look great I need to get myself a desert shield


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Both for 60 euros bud. The seller is listing new ones tomorrow on Irish site if you want me to send you a link just holler ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

anyone want the strap just p.m me and I will send them it with my pleasure


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

I have now seen the leaflet regarding the "RFC pocket watch". A baffling piece of misinformation, heralding what looks like it may be an interesting watch. First it says WW1 RAF, later it says as used by navy pilots at the end of WW!. There were Navy pilots in the RAF in 1918, after the RFC and RNAS amalgamated to form the new RAF on April 1st, but, by that time aircraft were either fitted with, or receptive to, dashboard clocks, although, of course personal watches were also used. Anorak, I know, but very puzzling, you would hope that they had done at least some homework. Still, as I said, it does look interesting, whatever it is.


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just checked mine and the bezel insert had lifted up at the top! I might have to lift it and get some super glue on it ;-)


Yeah, definitely get some strong glue on it and it'll probably be fine.
I used the strap on an old Seiko 5 so all was not lost.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I thought it was


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Just opted out of the special editions.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok guys, this is the complaint email I have sent to Eagle Moss. I will post their reply if and when I receive one.



​To whom it may concern

As a faithful subscriber to the military watch magazine who has incidentally signed up for ALL the special editions, binders and display boxes I feel that I have a few legitimate gripes that I would like to address and that I would like swift and conclusive answers to.

Firstly wiht my first subscription I was sent an extra introduction part to the collection that showed upcoming watches explaining what they would look like and what features we could come to expect. In this introduction it was stated by you that, and I quote "Date window included on watches where appropriate" next to several pictures of the French seamen 1960's watch which clearly shows the watch to have a date window AND a leather strap (please see first photo). I have today received the French seamen 1960's and lo and behold no date window and another one of your infamous poor quality nylon straps. 
My question to this is, where is the date window you advertised and why no a nylon strap instead of a leather one ? I am no lawyer or expert on the law but surely this is a clear cut case of false advertising is it not ? You have after all been given access to my bank account on the pretext that the future watches I am paying for will be the ones that you have published photographs of. Are we then to expect no features like date windows or for that matter working second "sub" dials ? It has been noted that all the picture of future watches that have sub dials all point to the "9 o'clock" position,(please see second photo) is this an indication that they are non functioning ? Can you please clarify this issue ?




Also If you refer again to the second photo it is stated that the watch will feature a "black leatherette strap" is this a somewhat hidden admission that all future watches that should have leather straps will now feature sub standard quality "leatherette" straps ? Again can you please clarify this issue.

Included in this months subscription along with the French Seamen 1960's and the Australian Navy diver should have been my eagerly anticipated RAF specially commissioned chronograph (please see attached third photo).

​I instead recieved a slip of paper stating that there has been an unexpected delay with my chronograph gift. Now I must warn you that a chronogragh is a watch with sub dials that are used as a stopwatch NOT two sub dials which display the day and date. So, which is it to be ? If it is the latter then this again will be a case of false advertising on your part. Are we also to expect a leatherette strap to this watch ? Again can you please clarify these issues forthwith. 

I feel I should warn you that I am a forum member of Watchuseek website where there is a thread solely dedicated to your publication and it's watches. A thread that I may add has received over 250,000 hits and over 8000 posts in just over two months. I shall be posting a copy of this email along with your reply on there for all the forum members, who together with myself are eagerly awaiting you response to the issues that we have raised between us that I have brought to you attention in this email. 

my final point is this, one of the forum members who is a subscriber but who has not signed up for the special edition watches has today with his subscription received a leaflet showing an RFC pocket watch that is available next month. Now my issue with this is I have signed up to receive all special editions and no doubt you will be greedily helping yourself to £24.99 from my bank account to pay for this pocket watch but the problem is this. Where is my notification of what to expect regarding the special edition watch I will be paying for ? It beggers belief that you are willing to take the money from my acconut withous so much as a warning let alone notification as to what it is I will be paying for ! This is a ludicrous marketing policy and a downright shoddy way to treat subscribers, do you agree ?

I will close by saying that I will be requiring full explanations for ALL the issues I have raised and that I will be sharing all your revalations with my fellow horologists on the Watchuseek website.
I look forward to your speedy response on the matters raised.

Regards




Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Just opted out of the special editions.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 how's your red bull doing I hope great


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Damn, pretty much used all of my grand national winnings.

If anyone has a froggy they dont want, and are feeling generous...


well... 

You can see where im going with this.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how's your red bull doing I hope great


Your secretly hoping he has developed an allergy to it and needs to flip it in your direction


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok guys, this is the complaint email I have sent to Eagle Moss. I will post their reply if and when I receive one.
> 
> To whom it may concern
> 
> ...


 sounds good but it's 304,750 lol but good none the less


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Your secretly hoping he has developed an allergy to it and needs to flip it in your direction


 lol i like it but I don't think I would personally wear it I don't really do digital but it did look nice


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not sure if this type of post is allowed but hear goes,

I was wondering if anyone who is swapping the original straps on their EM watches for others i.e natos, would consider selling the original straps on to me (if you have no use for them of course!)

I would use them to swap and change around the straps I already have on my watches.

I've tried to make this sound as less pikey as possible lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Got the new strap on , what do you all think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

For those that haven't got the latest watches ;

The French seaman takes a 20mm NATO 
The Ozzie takes a 22mm NATO

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Got the new strap on , what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Alleycat 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Your secretly hoping he has developed an allergy to it and needs to flip it in your direction


Not an allergy, but an amazing liking to it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

NATOfied









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I got bored lol what do you think  bezel from the subby on the goalie


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> NATOfied
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, they look so much better on the NATOs!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I got bored lol what do you think  bezel from the subby on the goalie


Very smart mate!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Looking good mate, they look so much better on the NATOs!


Thanks mate

Yeah - NATOs improve them massively IMO & make them completely comfortable and therefore usable

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not buying the French seaman, I only really like watches with numbers on the face. 
I do like the engraved backs though. Found one in a local newsagents easy enough.


----------



## w2w (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought that I was the only wally that had signed a subscription with this collection? It got a less than enthusiastic reception on TZ-UK when it first came out.

I've got up to issue 7 now as well [after NOT subscribing to the "extras"] something I'm relieved about now even though I could have possibly 'saved' myself a whole English pound on the tatty £25 pocketwatch. I notice that the latest 2 have caseback engravings telling you what they are.

I emailed them a few weeks ago asking for a list of what's coming after the first 6 and had no reply. Well I now know what No7 is, but has anyone else got a list or pics of what's to come after the 'British soldier' in vol 8?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome w2w. Don't worry your in good company.

On a different note when was the last time anybody heard from Chico?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

w2w said:


> I thought that I was the only wally that had signed a subscription with this collection? It got a less than enthusiastic reception on TZ-UK when it first came out.
> 
> I've got up to issue 7 now as well [after NOT subscribing to the "extras"] something I'm relieved about now even though I could have possibly 'saved' myself a whole English pound on the tatty £25 pocketwatch. I notice that the latest 2 have caseback engravings telling you what they are.
> 
> I emailed them a few weeks ago asking for a list of what's coming after the first 6 and had no reply. Well I now know what No7 is, but has anyone else got a list or pics of what's to come after the 'British soldier' in vol 8?


There is a list of the first 21 watches, ITMY always has it to hand, he'll be on directly I'm sure


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well the nato/Zulu I use fitted both the subby and the goalie If that help and it is not that bad i prefer the subby but that just my taste if I had not saw the subby I would think it good so it's the strap again that I manly have an issue


Thanks for the info , I got mine fitted after 30 mins of firing the pins around the room , Im quite keen of the photos showing the black nato, very smart, In the magazine it shows it fitted with a leather strap again really nice and I think it had a leather one on one of the publicity adverts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Welcome w2w. Don't worry your in good company.
> 
> On a different note when was the last time anybody heard from Chico?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


He posted just a couple of days back and them two weeks before that. I don't know why he slowed down with his posts.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

w2w said:


> I thought that I was the only wally that had signed a subscription with this collection? It got a less than enthusiastic reception on TZ-UK when it first came out.
> 
> I've got up to issue 7 now as well [after NOT subscribing to the "extras"] something I'm relieved about now even though I could have possibly 'saved' myself a whole English pound on the tatty £25 pocketwatch. I notice that the latest 2 have caseback engravings telling you what they are.
> 
> I emailed them a few weeks ago asking for a list of what's coming after the first 6 and had no reply. Well I now know what No7 is, but has anyone else got a list or pics of what's to come after the 'British soldier' in vol 8?


 bottom of my comment look for the one that says 21 watches mwc and just click on It mate and welcome and yes I put up with that one for an hour before swapping to here best thing I ever did mate  or just click here http://s9.postimg.org/fnqyvurfj/usytape5.jpg


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Just got home and postie has dropped mine off too - or should I say 'rammed through the letterbox so the magazines are a tad creased' lol. I actually quite like these (lack of date window and rubbish straps aside)!

Here's a shot of course










My new bonetti strap for my Ecozilla arrived too, yay










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Welcome w2w. Don't worry your in good company.
> 
> On a different note when was the last time anybody heard from Chico?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 he's been around but he's not posted anything I was waiting for him to update the review before I posted my pics to it


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm not sure if this type of post is allowed but hear goes,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who is swapping the original straps on their EM watches for others i.e natos, would consider selling the original straps on to me (if you have no use for them of course!)
> 
> ...


Hiya mate, pm yr address and I can send you a blue subby and a black froggy, I dont want anything for them .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

MJ_London said:


>


The Oz is starting to grow on me.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome w2w there is plenty more opinions and comments to come from this thread,even more about good and bad em watches.We can talk about them without throwing the dummy out of the pram,good evening to you.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome W2W. Here's the list


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm not sure if this type of post is allowed but hear goes,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who is swapping the original straps on their EM watches for others i.e natos, would consider selling the original straps on to me (if you have no use for them of course!)
> 
> ...


I will take another look thro my box mate


----------



## w2w (Mar 10, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> bottom of my comment look for the one that says 21 watches mwc and just click on It mate and welcome and yes I put up with that one for an hour before swapping to here best thing I ever did mate  or just click here http://s9.postimg.org/fnqyvurfj/usytape5.jpg


got it now, cheers

No 'German pilot'? As the owner of a Hanhart pilot's chrono I was interested to see if they were going to try and replicate that. And we all know that issue 2's is a replication of the German B-UHR Observer's watch [I suppose they sort of covered their arses with the generic term "Aviator"

My original plan was to keep the subscription going until I had enough to fill the free watch box and then cancel. That's assuming that I actually get the watch box and not another I-O-U

It's not a bad little cheap thrill every Month though and not to be taken seriously. It seems there are a few on TZ that don't understand that as some really threw their toys out over it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

w2w said:


> got it now, cheers
> 
> No 'German pilot'? As the owner of a Hanhart pilot's chrono I was interested to see if they were going to try and replicate that. And we all know that issue 2's is a replication of the German B-UHR Observer's watch [I suppose they sort of covered their arses with the generic term "Aviator"
> 
> ...


 yes as smeagal said we are bit more relaxed about it here fun Is the by word and it's a steppingstone to other reasonable price watches 

and don't get me started on t zit as I called it with all the strop people on it talk of attitude adjustment needed or what


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

w2w, you know there should be 80 watches in the collection so the pilot may show up somewhere


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it was worse then the piston head site if you guys remember that link


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

I've mentioned I'm not that impressed anymore with the MWC.

My subscription arrived today.

The watches left me cold,
And the IOU is just the final nail.

I'm cancelling my subscription.
Anyone know how to cancel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> I've mentioned I'm not that impressed anymore with the MWC.
> 
> My subscription arrived today.
> 
> ...


we will still expect at least two comments a day mate


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> we will still expect at least two comments a day mate


Ha ha, I'm not going anywhere....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ha ha, I'm not going anywhere....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we will hold ya to that


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

*****- I only tried the Frenchie on for about 30 seconds and I swear the hideous strap gave me a rash lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> *****- I only tried the Frenchie on for about 30 seconds and I swear the hideous strap gave me a rash lol


you know what we say to that nato or Zulu anyone lol it looks and feels a lot better on it ..


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> you know what we say to that nato or Zulu anyone lol it looks and feels a lot better on it ..


Indeed! I got loads of natos spare so will go have a dig around lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Barges, barges! We don't need no sinking barges.
Natos, Natos. Get your Natos here
10 for £10
Oops the link would help
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/370886260636?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome w2w, glad to see someone else recognises this for the bit of fun it is.

Fox, I like that eBay deal, gonna look into that.

(Edit, dash, all 20mm, would prefer an assortment of sizes)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> *****- I only tried the Frenchie on for about 30 seconds and I swear the hideous strap gave me a rash lol


You will be fine , I once got a rash when I didnt wear a Frenchie and it took a while to clear up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> You will be fine , I once got a rash when I didnt wear a Frenchie and it took a while to clear up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going to say 'PMSL' but it didn't seem appropriate lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> You will be fine , I once got a rash when I didnt wear a Frenchie and it took a while to clear up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL ! Cheeky ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Alleycat said:


> You will be fine , I once got a rash when I didnt wear a Frenchie and it took a while to clear up!


You can get cream for that....

Zulus or Natos are the answer for the not-so-great EM straps. Don't s'pose anyone's thought of getting the same colour strap as EM's one but just in a different fabric? I notice people seem to go for not only a different fabric, but a different design too.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> You will be fine , I once got a rash when I didnt wear a Frenchie and it took a while to clear up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 hmmmm I see that slope again haha


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Was thinking you could pick what you want from that bunch of natos and flip what you dont want on the bay. But then again ebay is awash with them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't get it, my archive keeps stopping when I take it off my wrist...anyone?..oh and its quartz lol


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Alleycat said:


> You will be fine , I once got a rash when I didnt wear a Frenchie and it took a while to clear up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I walked into that one


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I don't get it, my archive keeps stopping when I take it off my wrist...anyone?..oh and its quartz lol


I know it sounds silly but is the back fully on properly?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I don't get it, my archive keeps stopping when I take it off my wrist...anyone?..oh and its quartz lol


 loose battery maybe


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I will take another look thro my box mate


Thanks mate, AGAIN lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I don't get it, my archive keeps stopping when I take it off my wrist...anyone?..oh and its quartz lol


Odd.

First thought - is the crown pushed in? If you've had the back off, there is some play in the dial. Make sure the dial is as close to the stem hole as possible, so the crown can be pushed all the way in. It is possible to have it all assembled, and the crown not all the way in, hence some intermittency.

Second thought - battery. Check and replace if necessary.

If neither of those, there's a 3 month warranty on them, so contact Rebirth-of-cool.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I don't get it, my archive keeps stopping when I take it off my wrist...anyone?..oh and its quartz lol


It's got to be a loose battery Pep.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Maybe your Archive gets separation anxiety when you take it off?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

as we are all talking about straps and lug widths I thought this mite help 







A diagram to demonstrate the correct way of measuring your spring bars.

THIS IS A SINGLE FLANGED SPRING BAR.CAREFULLY MEASURE FROM OUTER FLANGE TO OUTER FLANGE








A diagram to demonstrate the correct way of measuring your spring bars
Double Flanged Spring BarCAREFULLY MEASURE FROM OUTER FLANGE TO OUTER FLANGE








A diagram to demonstrate the correct way of measuring your spring bars.
Basic Spring BarCAREFULLY MEASURE FROM OUTER FLANGE TO OUTER FLANGE

If your Spring Bar is not available for your watch:you can find the size you require by measuring the watch LUG to LUGas in the photograph(s).


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Odd.
> 
> First thought - is the crown pushed in? If you've had the back off, there is some play in the dial. Make sure the dial is as close to the stem hole as possible, so the crown can be pushed all the way in. It is possible to have it all assembled, and the crown not all the way in, hence some intermittency.
> 
> ...


I just pulled out the crown to reset the watch and now it wont turn the hands, maybe I need to change this one, when the crown is pushed completely in its still turning :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I just pulled out the crown to reset the watch and now it wont turn the hands, maybe I need to change this one, when the crown is pushed completely in its still turning :-(


sound like the winder not set properly mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sound like the winder not set properly mate


Well it shouldn't be like that already, I wont be tinkering it as I don't have 2 clues how to fix it lol and I'll no doubt lose my warranty, I'll see if rebirth will exchange it for me, I like the archive :-(


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> as we are all talking about straps and lug widths I thought this mite help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Beavis and Butthead laugh). Flange 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Well it shouldn't be like that already, I wont be tinkering it as I don't have 2 clues how to fix it lol and I'll no doubt lose my warranty, I'll see if rebirth will exchange it for me, I like the archive :-(


with the crown guard it make it more difficult to line up so you can pull once to change then push back to set but with the guard in the way it could not be in the right grove so to speak so it's not catching properly 

if not I'm sure we could work something out I would assume that there is two small screws to remove the guard so the crown could be removed and reset


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm stunned, got onto rebirth to ask if he could do something for me regarding my Archive and kudos to him, said he sending me a replacement! 

Phew!!! lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> if not I'm sure we could work something out I would assume that there is two small screws to remove the guard so the crown could be removed and reset


Yes, there are and it's easy to take the crown guard off. Removing the stem is the same as on the EM watches, a little sprung lever just above where the stem enters the movement. It's really easy to do, but I respect Mark not wanting to get involved.
It's easier to let the warranty sort it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I'm stunned, got onto rebirth to ask if he could do something for me regarding my Archive and kudos to him, said he sending me a replacement!
> 
> Phew!!! lol


You can't argue his customer service is first rate.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, there are and it's easy to take the crown guard off. Removing the stem is the same as on the EM watches, a little sprung lever just above where the stem enters the movement. It's really easy to do, but I respect pep not wanting to get involved.
> It's easier to let the warranty sort it.


 too true but If they had not honour the warranty then it could have been an option


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You can't argue his customer service is first rate.


Yes respect for this, not so sure all eBay sellers would do the same, maybe the Radiomir style coming soon :=) appreciate the help guys!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> too true but If they had not honour the warranty then it could have been an option


I'm guessing he probably didn't ask for the old one. You could send it to our watch guru, ITMW, who'll have it repaired in a blink, and maybe we can convert him to the joys of Archy ownership.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm stunned, got onto rebirth to ask if he could do something for me regarding my Archive and kudos to him, said he sending me a replacement!
> 
> Phew!!! lol


That was quick? I wouldn't have expected a reply until tomorrow lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> That was quick? I wouldn't have expected a reply until tomorrow lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Was less than a minute lol. I was expecting a week of debates etc, so fair play


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I notice people seem to go for not only a different fabric, but a different design too.


I've now got NATOs on the first 5, and not strayed too far from the colour of the original straps.
Black on the Russkie, Navy blue on the Sub-a-like, I went with olive for the MIL-W, and a light khaki/sand on the Pan (not too far off the supplied light tan)
The only real difference is a black Nato currently on the B-Uhr, tho I'm only planning to wear that until the case starts to look lightly worn, then the original strap is going back on it - It's going in a display case with a scale-model of a WW2 Luftwaffe aircraft (the original leather strap already looks 'distressed' enough for my purpose. after wearing it every other day for 5 or 6 weeks)


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The French seaman takes a 20mm NATO
> The Ozzie takes a 22mm NATO


Thanks Airfixer - handy to know.
Ive got the Frog, but I'd rather order two NATOs at a time, than get them singly.
Black for Froggy, and i'm thinking either olive or Khaki for the Ozzy.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks mate, AGAIN lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I got a Putin strap I will post it to you mate I mighty have a goalie strap going later when I decide if I'm keeping it or not


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well good morning all back to the old pizza I think but a strange type of food for breakfast hmmmmmm lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Thanks Airfixer - handy to know.
> Ive got the Frog, but I'd rather order two NATOs at a time, than get them singly.
> Black for Froggy, and i'm thinking either olive or Khaki for the Ozzy.


I got a black NATO with black buckles on the French one & a light khaki nato on the Oz, which I had ordered for the Russian. When it came I thought it looked too light so got a dark olive one with black buckles for that one. The lighter one suits the Oz perfectly and luckily is 22mm too. It matches the dial nicely. Mentioning the dial - the only lume on the Oz seems to be the hands - nothing on the dial.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I was giving the goalie another once over and then I thought they had not bother with the lume which in a military watch is key I would have thought. but I had my torch out.. my eyes ant what they use to be lol.. and I had a flash of lume so here's me charging it up and let's hope we might have it as good as the fanty


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I was giving the goalie another once over and then I thought they had not bother with the lume which in a military watch is key I would have thought. but I had my torch out.. my eyes ant what they use to be lol.. and I had a flash of lume so here's me charging it up and let's hope we might have it as good as the fanty


I thought the lume would be roughly the same on all of their watches. Be interesting to see how this one turns out.

Did you say the movement is still the same?

P.S thanks for the strap

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I thought the lume would be roughly the same on all of their watches. Be interesting to see how this one turns out.
> 
> Did you say the movement is still the same?
> 
> ...


yep same company movement... with the lume I did to. but it having the white marking and not getting any lume at all yesterday was wondering but it just looks like it was flat an needed a boost  and no worry's on the strap mate my pleasure


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just thinking about what chrono said last nite about watch guru lol .. I do love to tinker with watches and I have been thinking for some time weather to invest some decent money in to getting a seagull self build watch kit has anyone else got one or made one or for that matter knows what I'm on about lol   would love to here the threads views on self builds


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I thought of give the sheila an airing today and it's growing on me! Still not liking the itchy strap although it's at least long enough now.  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I saw a thread about those DIY watch kits. They seem to be pretty hard to find. I didn't really like the look of the finished Seagull, but I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I saw a thread about those DIY watch kits. They seem to be pretty hard to find. I didn't really like the look of the finished Seagull, but I'd love to give it a try.


 yah if it was ric's thread I thought he did well with it but yes the finish watch was not to my taste but I would love to give it a shot


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I thought of give the sheila an airing today and it's growing on me! Still not liking the itchy strap although it's at least long enough now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah it is not bad lookin in the pics is it 

I'm liking the look of the strap have you though of putting It in with your washing it mite make it more comfortable to wear and it may make it more flexible I did once with a very stiff leather one and I work great


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

posted in error


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Having decided not to buy the French watch I have £10burning a
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


 soki soki soki


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I like the Aussie diver 'Sheila'? 








Really not a bad looking watch nice size polished case, clear dial. But I've been looking at original Aussie divers, the Droz Supercompressor, very nice...








Now I know they could never do the rotating inner bezel for the price but I'm sure they could have layered or embossed the face to give a better impression and what would you have thought about a 'fake' bezel crown, just for the look of things?

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Hit the wrong button with the last post. With the £10 I didn't spend yesterday on the French watch burning a hole in my pocket what shall I buy? ITMW says Soki but I've got one.so I remembered I've got a £10 Argos voucher I got when I bought her indoors a new dyson for her birthday. I found these two I liked the look of and with the £10 off would be around £10 cash.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> yeah it is not bad lookin in the pics is it
> 
> I'm liking the look of the strap have you though of putting It in with your washing it mite make it more comfortable to wear and it may make it more flexible I did once with a very stiff leather one and I work great


I'm very tempted to try and find a sand-coloured canvas-type strap to go with the Oz, more or less a copy of what EM showed the Oz originally was coming with.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I like the Aussie diver 'Sheila'?
> 
> Really not a bad looking watch nice size polished case, clear dial. But I've been looking at original Aussie divers, the Droz Supercompressor, very nice...
> 
> ...


 well I like the clean look and if they are not going to function ....me  I would say don't bother putting them on


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Hit the wrong button with the last post. With the £10 I didn't spend yesterday on the French watch burning a hole in my pocket what shall I buy? ITMW says Soki but I've got one.so I remembered I've got a £10 Argos voucher I got when I bought her indoors a new dyson for her birthday. I found these two I liked the look of and with the £10 off would be around £10 cash.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


 well I will answer you question this way lol but I have had my eye on the casio for a while it on sale at f.hind or was It samuels but I would say argos because I like there refund policy's and I have never had a problem with them


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just tracked my "back press" and it's at the local office ready to be delivered and I'm hoping that my soki could turn up today  was posted 8 days ago

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes ITMW the casio does look nice as does the sekonda I'll take a wee trip to argos later to see what they look like and as my argos voucher has to be used this month I will probably get one of them.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Yes ITMW the casio does look nice as does the sekonda I'll take a wee trip to argos later to see what they look like and as my argos voucher has to be used this month I will probably get one of them.


 I would lean towards the casio just because the bezel is fake on the sek and looks like it but that said I do love it I was hoping argos will do a sale soon and i can get a real deal on the casio


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've just tracked my "back press" and it's at the local office ready to be delivered and I'm hoping that my soki could turn up today  was posted 8 days ago
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Three parcels for the wife and no soki for me there is nothing to do but watch until tomorrow

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Three parcels for the wife and no soki for me there is nothing to do but watch until tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


I would love to get my post that early, I'll be lucky if the postie gets here before 2pm, I remember when the postie use to wake me up before I got up for school lol mind you that was 10-12 years ago lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how about this it's slightly more it would be £14.99 with the voucher I have got one I can't find the pic lol so this Is from there site .. fixed bezel again but all sub-dials work an is very nice mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Three parcels for the wife and no soki for me there is nothing to do but watch until tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 lol well I off out soon so it going to be another charity shop hunt lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I would lean towards the casio just because the bezel is fake on the sek and looks like it but that said I do love it I was hoping argos will do a sale soon and i can get a real deal on the casio


I wouldn't call the bezel on that Sekonda fake, it's just a fixed one. It's not like it's pretending to be a rotating bezel when it isn't, I wouldn't even call it a divers style bezel.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

ITMW that multidial Sekonda looks good but I've got to that age where reading those dials would be impossible

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was just thinking about what chrono said last nite about watch guru lol .. I do love to tinker with watches and I have been thinking for some time weather to invest some decent money in to getting a seagull self build watch kit has anyone else got one or made one or for that matter knows what I'm on about lol   would love to here the threads views on self builds


I would also love to self build but seems expensive

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> ITMW that multidial Sekonda looks good but with but I've got to that age where I reading those dials would be impossible
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


lol I know what you mean I going down the lager clear face route myself mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This is what you want to get. It's half price in the sale and only going to cost you £4.99 with your voucher, absolute unbeatable bargain.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

danmh said:


> I would love to get my post that early, I'll be lucky if the postie gets here before 2pm, I remember when the postie use to wake me up before I got up for school lol mind you that was 10-12 years ago lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Likewise. Mine came at 4.30 PM one day last week.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I wouldn't call the bezel on that Sekonda fake, it's just a fixed one. It's not like it's pretending to be a rotating bezel when it isn't, I wouldn't even call it a divers style bezel.


 shaggy mate if you take a closer look it is just imprinted only as I have the watch in question I can see it quite clearly were in photos looks can be deceived


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This is what you want to get. It's half price in the sale and only going to cost you £4.99 with your voucher, absolute unbeatable bargain.


Yes that would be a real bargain even without the voucher


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This is what you want to get. It's half price in the sale and only going to cost you £4.99 with your voucher, absolute unbeatable bargain.


lol don't know if you are joking or not but that one I also have and is bloody brilliant for the price I have done everything in it and it still looks great and the bezel works and the day and date does to


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Buy and Sell in Ireland | Adverts.ie

Morning guys, my russkie waccth supplier..jakub. has added some nice vintage poljots, raketas and vostoks


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Likewise. Mine came at 4.30 PM one day last week.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I was told by a postie that once it gets to a certain time they can clock off and go back to their depot even if they're only half way through their round, they just finish it off the next day

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Look what just arrived. The strap is as awful as everyone says so changed it for the pizza strap.I do like it and I can read it without reading glasses.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I'm going out shortly and after our chat early I realize I had not worn it in a while so why not indeed


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This might be of interest to some of you guys with Playstations, there is a free Call Of Duty Ghosts multiplayer event on this weekend, you can download for free a version of the multiplayer part of the game from the PSN store right now. I'd highly reccommend it for anyone that hasn't already got the game, it might be fun to have a blast on it over this bank holiday weekend.

Call of Duty: Ghosts free multiplayer demo weekend for PS4 and PS3 - GameSpot

I've also started this thread up on here in case anyone wants to swap Gamertags and ID's with with others on the Affordables Forum.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/f71-gamertag-psn-id-thread-1023245.html#post7756799


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah it is not bad lookin in the pics is it
> 
> I'm liking the look of the strap have you though of putting It in with your washing it mite make it more comfortable to wear and it may make it more flexible I did once with a very stiff leather one and I work great


on reflection having worn it for a few hours now I can say the strap isn't at all itchy! and it actually quite comfortable! but I will put it thru the wash and see if it gets even better


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I was just thinking about what chrono said last nite about watch guru lol .. I do love to tinker with watches and I have been thinking for some time weather to invest some decent money in to getting a seagull self build watch kit has anyone else got one or made one or for that matter knows what I'm on about lol   would love to here the threads views on self builds


I can only go by the Getat watches where you can buy each part individually and make your own hybrid. It is a little more expensive than buying it pre-made, but I think the end result justifies a unique watch.
Of course, only have-a-go people like yourself can do this. I know if I tried it, the hands would be bent before they even went on the watch, and the case scratched to buggery trying to assemble it all.
If you've got the skills - and you have - why not?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Clarkson 'Begs For Forgiveness' In Racism Row

Have you guys seen this, I'd be interested about your views, I think its a sign of the times, you cant say anything that doesn't seem to offend these days?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

He clearly used the 'N' word and that's a word that you absolutely can't use in the public eye (unless you are a black American rapper). I think what makes it worse is that he immediately came out and said it wasn't true and that he didn't say it when it's there on video for us all to see.

Clarkson isn't stupid. He knows it's a word that he shouldn't use and that's why he mumbled that part but we all know what the word was. He should have had more sense than to even go anywhere near that word in front of a camera.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> He clearly used the 'N' word and that's a word that you absolutely can't use in the public eye (unless you are a black American rapper). I think what makes it worse is that he immediately came out and said it wasn't true and that he didn't say it when it's there on video for us all to see.
> 
> Clarkson isn't stupid. He knows it's a word that he shouldn't use and that's why he mumbled that part but we all know what the word was. He should have had more sense than to even go anywhere near that word in front of a camera.


Yeh but that was an out take and he said teacher instead for the final take so that video was never intended to be seen


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> Yeh but that was an out take and he said teacher instead for the final take so that video was never intended to be seen


Outtakes are just as likely to be aired, so he should've known better.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Yeh but that was an out take and he said teacher instead for the final take so that video was never intended to be seen


It doesn't matter if it was an out take or not. He was in front of a rolling camera for the BBC.

Obviously it was an outtake or became one because it wasn't something that could be broadcast. Even if it wasn't intended to be seen why say it anyway knowing how taboo that word is?

And that's the whole thing, he said it because he thought he'd get away with saying it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Clarkson always puts his foot in it, Its the way he is, maybe he uses this to get publicity but I think he's been caught out, I like Top Gear and the 3 guys, I like Clarkson too, regardless of everyone's view, he stays true to himself and I bet the people in the media, that jump on this probably will come out with the usual shock and horror to make themselves look good.

I regularly used that rhyme as a kid, never realising what it really meant and I sometimes wonder if we'd all be better staying completely quiet in public in the future, ultimately if you want to be respected you kind of have to respect the views/opinions of others even if you don't like them?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It doesn't matter if it was an out take or not. He was in front of a rolling camera for the BBC.
> 
> Obviously it was an outtake or became one because it wasn't something that could be broadcast. Even if it wasn't intended to be seen why say it anyway knowing how taboo that word is?
> 
> And that's the whole thing, he said it because he thought he'd get away with saying it.


I dont agree with the word or him saying it but I think people calling for him to be fired is too harsh


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I dont agree with the word or him saying it but I think people calling for him to be fired is too harsh


I think he will be sacked over this but its funny, the only group that's fair game for every stereotype and insult is hetrosexual white males ie me/us lol perhaps we bring it on ourselves?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think he will be sacked over this but its funny, the only group that's fair game for every stereotype and insult is hetrosexual white males ie me/us lol perhaps we bring it on ourselves?


He owns top gear though so if he goes the show goes. 
Everything is gone so PC these days I think his apology video was genuine and it should stop at that


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I dont agree with the word or him saying it but I think people calling for him to be fired is too harsh


Well I've just listened to it a dozen times and I still can't hear the offending word! I know he mumbles it to hide it I guess. TBH I don't think I ever used that word in the rhyme and can't for the life of me even remember what version we used as kids lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

its funny all those nursery rhymes have hidden messages, 'a tissue a tissue, we all fall down' is a reference to people dying in the plague? Humpty Dumpty refers to a French gun?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Perhaps before people make a judgement they should read Clarkson's full explanation .....

""A couple of years ago I recorded an item for Top Gear, in which I quoted the rhyme 'Eeny, meeny, miney, mo'."Now of course, I was well aware that in the best known version of this rhyme there is a racist word that I was extremely keen to avoid.
"The full rushes show that I did three takes. In two, I mumbled where the offensive word would occur, and in the third I replaced it altogether with the word 'teacher'.
"When I viewed this footage several weeks later, I realised that in one of the mumbled versions, if you listen very carefully with the sound turned right up, it did appear that I'd actually used the word I was trying to obscure.
"I was mortified by this, horrified. It was a word I loathe.
"I did everything in my power to ensure that that word did not get in the programme that was transmitted."
He referred to a note he claims to have written at the time to the production team, stating: "I didn't use the n-word here, but I've just listened through my headphones and it sounds like I did. Is there another take we could use?"
He added: "Please be assured I did everything in my power to not use that word. And, as I am sitting here, [I'm] begging your forgiveness for the fact that obviously my efforts weren't quite good enough."

Make of it what you will , however I am of the opinion that he should not be sacked and that certain parts of the press are making a lot more of this than there actually is .


( quote taken from Jeremy Clarkson 'begs forgiveness' over 'mortifying' n-word footage - Telegraph )


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> Perhaps before people make a judgement etc etc etc


That's known as backpedalling. Usually done when one is well and truly in the **** and been caught out.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

It's the "cool" thing to hate. "Comedians" on panel shows are constantly slagging off Top Gear and mouthing off about the hosts, having never watched an episode. 

I'm willing to bet that the majority of people who are calling for him to be sacked would catch themselves using the word when saying that rhyme. I don't agree with the use of the word, but it's not like he directed it at anyone or said it with any malice. Silly carry on from the media as usual.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about him being sacked. Top Gear is boring, repetitive, uninformative and uninteresting but it does appeal to thousands of people here and abroad. It may be dirge, but it's dirge that sells. They can't afford to sack him and ditch the program.

If Aston Martin and Ferrari went bust, the program would be extinct in a blink.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's known as backpedalling. Usually done when one is well and truly in the **** and been caught out.


Well he has to back pedal as this was filmed 2 years ago  agreed though he's really been caught out this time but I'm sure we've all said dodgy things in our past but in a job like his you can't and even if he mumbled the word, he's implied the word as I have just done and it goes on and on


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh so back on topic....its getting hard to pick a watch to wear


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Oh so back on topic....its getting hard to pick a watch to wear


Great pic blanchy, VW and watches!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Blanchy, whassat on the left? Is that a LEGO veedub?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Blanchy, whassat on the left? Is that a LEGO veedub?


Yeh its a lego VW Camper that my fiance got me for Xmas, everything moves in it the doors open the pop top roof works the boot opens and the chair in the back folds out into a bed.

I'm a bit obsessed with VWs lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

All I bought since this collection started. Anyone else? 😀










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

If I wasn't so broke I would have bought a lot more watches lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> All I bought since this collection started. Anyone else? 😀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that it? Lol I think I have a problem ;-) 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Is that it? Lol I think I have a problem ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, and I thought i was bad! nice Sharky!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

No reply to the email I sent to EM yesterday :-(


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No reply to the email I sent to EM yesterday :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


maybe its with their legal team lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> maybe its with their legal team lol


Hope so Pep coz I want answers. I feel we are being ripped off. They can't publish photos of one thing, get you to pay up front and then send you something inferior.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hope so Pep coz I want answers. I feel we are being ripped off. They can't publish photos of one thing, get you to pay up front and then send you something inferior.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Nothing surprises me with EM any more


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all.

Day two of living with the Seaman. A colleague today commented that it 'looks expensive' - but I'm still not sure. Did compare its inherent 'shiny-shininess' with my boss's Omega Seamaster - and that is equally shiny, so maybe it's an accurate representation? Still 'feels' like the sort of watch you win on the grabbing crane at Blackpool, tho...

I think a strap transplant might help. I have a 'sturdy' black rubber diver's strap that might offset its 'blinginess'. It's also got a fleck of glue under the crystal that's driving me nuts. On the plus side, the bezel is spot on!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am happy with the Seaman, and dare I say it, I don't mind that it doesn't have a date window. It is bad enough changing all my watches twice a year for clocks going back, imagine having to do the date every other month too!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I can only go by the Getat watches where you can buy each part individually and make your own hybrid. It is a little more expensive than buying it pre-made, but I think the end result justifies a unique watch.
> Of course, only have-a-go people like yourself can do this. I know if I tried it, the hands would be bent before they even went on the watch, and the case scratched to buggery trying to assemble it all.
> If you've got the skills - and you have - why not?


 thanks I will deffo look in to it I have found a site were you can buy parts in set so if you like got a spare say tenner one week you buy one part then next time you have spare cash you buy the next bit the most expensive parts are the case and movement and they were like £50. ish so you could do it for about £250. that's is a rough figure so don't hold me to it lol 

this is the site 
http://www............com/new/product-list.php?catlv2_id=15


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Yeh its a lego VW Camper that my fiance got me for Xmas, everything moves in it the doors open the pop top roof works the boot opens and the chair in the back folds out into a bed.
> 
> I'm a bit obsessed with VWs lol


 lol have always wanted a V.W camper van with all the mod cons so I could just drive of to the coast and sleep and eat in it for the weekend when the daily s##t got to much  lol I would have to get a driving licence first get two mortgage for the van crazy prices on them now.. ant they blanchy do you watch that camper van series


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

That Is All

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Is that it? Lol I think I have a problem ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whats the one in front of the blue folder next to the gold vostock please on white and red nato looks nice


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Day two of living with the Seaman. A colleague today commented that it 'looks expensive' - but I'm still not sure. Did compare its inherent 'shiny-shininess' with my boss's Omega Seamaster - and that is equally shiny, so maybe it's an accurate representation? Still 'feels' like the sort of watch you win on the grabbing crane at Blackpool, tho...
> 
> I think a strap transplant might help. I have a 'sturdy' black rubber diver's strap that might offset its 'blinginess'. It's also got a fleck of glue under the crystal that's driving me nuts. On the plus side, the bezel is spot on!


 the rubber strap mite be a great idea the speck of glue i say open it an have a go at cleaning it if you break it you can still use it for part's and they have made it easy to play with and the hardest part is get the ### back ..back on lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol have always wanted a V.W camper van with all the mod cons so I could just drive of to the coast and sleep and eat in it for the weekend when the daily s##t got to much  lol I would have to get a driving licence first get two mortgage for the van crazy prices on them now.. ant they blanchy do you watch that camper van series


Yeh I used to watch that series. I will probably end up getting a beetle at some stage I love the old air cooled stuff.

For now I have to stay with stuff a bit newer lol I have a Lupo as a cheap runabout for now


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Since it is dry I am going out to cut the grass minus smeagal of course wearing the goallie/froggie on the leather strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Yeh I used to watch that series. I will probably end up getting a beetle at some stage I love the old air cooled stuff.
> 
> For now I have to stay with stuff a bit newer lol I have a Lupo as a cheap runabout for now


yeah the old stuff was made to last was it not  look at me lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> thanks I will deffo look in to it I have found a site were you can buy parts in set so if you like got a spare say tenner one week you buy one part then next time you have spare cash you buy the next bit the most expensive parts are the case and movement and they were like £50. *ish so you could do it for about £250*. that's is a rough figure so don't hold me to it lol


Wow, that's a bit steep. Even the Getat bits come to only about £100. GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories
I know you're limited by the case, but everything inside should be interchangeable with other sites.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Wow, that's a bit steep. Even the Getat bits come to only about £100. GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories
> I know you're limited by the case, but everything inside should be interchangeable with other sites.


 i'm not sure they was saying their are small difference that only become noticeable when screwholes don't line up and the relay ? is on the other side  I will have a good look round first I think I had a build your own full working engine one birthday I loved it


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, there is a guy with a Skx009 on Ebay, he is in Ireland and has the watch at 75 Euros and the postage at 35 Euros to the UK! Maybe he had a few too many Guinesses before he listed that.  

Pep, you'd have an idea of the postage rates in Ireland, how much do you think it should really cost for postage to the UK, maybe £10 recorded? Some people just her greedy imho.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what parts would be needed so face ,hands,case,crown guard,movement,crystal, anything i'm missing the strap we can work out later 


on one site it would work out to 138 u.s dollars


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, there is a guy with a Skx009 on Ebay, he is in Ireland and has the watch at 75 Euros and the postage at 35 Euros to the UK! Maybe he had a few too many Guinesses before he listed that.
> 
> Pep, you'd have an idea of the postage rates in Ireland, how much do you think it should really cost for postage to the UK, maybe £10 recorded? Some people just her greedy imho.


I'd say about 10% more than national postage in both Eire and the UK?

My 2 watches came from Cork yesterday, tracked and registered for 6 euro?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Link shaggy lol 75!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, there is a guy with a Skx009 on Ebay, he is in Ireland and has the watch at 75 Euros and the postage at 35 Euros to the UK! Maybe he had a few too many Guinesses before he listed that.
> 
> Pep, you'd have an idea of the postage rates in Ireland, how much do you think it should really cost for postage to the UK, maybe £10 recorded? Some people just her greedy imho.


not a lot I posted something to day by air mail no less and it cost 97p ok it was not very heavy but I think it's a bit steep


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> whats the one in front of the blue folder next to the gold vostock please on white and red nato looks nice


It's a Vostok Generalskie I think ;-)


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Stuck it on a spare silicon strap, nice and comfortable, I think it looks good. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's a Vostok Generalskie I think ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1478806


 doh cause we had a chat about it didn't we lovely ant it mate so jel. even the gold one is starting to look good  it's not bling like at all is it and good strap choice for it


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, there is a guy with a Skx009 on Ebay, he is in Ireland and has the watch at 75 Euros and the postage at 35 Euros to the UK! Maybe he had a few too many Guinesses before he listed that.
> 
> Pep, you'd have an idea of the postage rates in Ireland, how much do you think it should really cost for postage to the UK, maybe £10 recorded? Some people just her greedy imho.


I posted a car alarm control module from Dublin to London for €4 so id say registered wouldn't be more than £10 if even that much


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> doh cause we had a chat about it didn't we lovely ant it mate so jel. even the gold one is starting to look good  it's not bling like at all is it and good strap choice for it


I did have it on the original leather strap and the red/blue/white was on a tiny russian hand wind watch I gave the wife(only because it was too small!) but I ended up nicking it back and hers has the leather one now lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I did have it on the original leather strap and the red/blue/white was on a tiny russian hand wind watch I gave the wife(only because it was too small!) but I ended up nicking it back and hers has the leather one now lol


 I never thou of the gold one's I was just the silver one's but now I'm looking


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Must admit, until meeting you guys on here, I'd never even considered mod-ing, tweaking or even dismantling a watch. Maybe this is my chance to dive in and have a go (though I'm light on tools unless you count tweezers, pliers, a multi-tool and a folding spoon).


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> what parts would be needed so face ,hands,case,*crown guard*,movement,crystal, anything i'm missing the strap we can work out later
> 
> on one site it would work out to 138 u.s dollars


You'd only need the crown guard if you were building a Panerai homage. Point I was making was you could get a case from one site/manufacturer, put a movement & dial in from another, hands from a third place etc etc. If you're building one watch all from the one site, such as Getat, you're not really making your own watch as such. You can make a hybrid, but if you're getting everything from the one place, you're limiting yourself to what you can create.

The only thing I can't figure out is that Getat does do a pre-made Luminor sterile dial that looks like the Archive. But when it comes to movements, he only seems to stock the ones which give you a second hand dial at 9 o'clock - like the Marine Militare - and I'm not sure that'll fit a normal dial without the necessary hole at 9 o'clock.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Must admit, until meeting you guys on here, I'd never even considered mod-ing, tweaking or even dismantling a watch. Maybe this is my chance to dive in and have a go (though I'm light on tools unless you count tweezers, pliers, a multi-tool and a folding spoon).


 swiss army knife pair of tweezers and a bit of luck is all you need for the basic stuff  I say get some old watches of ebay that say spares /repair cost about a fiver and got at it ad enjoy that's the main thing mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Bored passenger trip to Dublin. Sporting my derskie on a new NATO. Looks better than the black and white. Don't know what I was thinking lol










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You'd only need the crown guard if you were building a Panerai homage. Point I was making was you could get a case from one site/manufacturer, put a movement & dial in from another, hands from a third place etc etc. If you're building one watch all from the one site, such as Getat, you're not really making your own watch as such. You can make a hybrid, but if you're getting everything from the one place, you're limiting yourself to what you can create.


 true but you would have to know the measurements spot on. like the subby fits in the goalie case but the goalie does not fit in the subby case if you see what I mean ...but yes it could be done with proper thought put in to it


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Bored passenger trip to Dublin. Sporting my derskie on a new NATO. Looks better than the black and white. Don't know what I was thinking lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks much better on that NATO


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

The postie brought my leather alligator strap with deployment clasp today. I put it on the Jaragar, what do you think ?









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

did any one see it jez that spring bar went orbital lol I think I will put a pair of safety glasses on that list of tool you would need lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Subscribers limited edition hat









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> swiss army knife pair of tweezers and a bit of luck is all you need for the basic stuff  I say get some old watches of ebay that say spares /repair cost about a fiver and got at it ad enjoy that's the main thing mate


I have a couple of 'dead' watches, so will give it a go over the weekend. Cheers folks - have a good one.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

It's looking increasingly like all the EM watches will feature the same movement. They've all been the same so far, haven't they?
That means no watches with date or sub dials.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Subscribers limited edition hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah EM has just contacted me. My tin foil hat has been delayed and will also now be made from tin foilette !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> I have a couple of 'dead' watches, so will give it a go over the weekend. Cheers folks - have a good one.


you can always ask question on here and we will all try and help I'm sure we are friendly bunch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It's looking increasingly like all the EM watches will feature the same movement. They've all been the same so far, haven't they?
> That means no watches with date or sub dials.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 hmmmm sadly that makes sense don't it


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hmmmm sadly that makes sense don't it


Yup 'fraid so.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think that sub dial will work. I'd like to be proven wrong, but with it having a central seconds hand, and the fact that all of the movements so far have been the same, I wouldn't hold out much hope that it will work.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah EM has just contacted me. My tin foil hat has been delayed and will also now be made from tin foilette !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


And unfortunately it won't feature a peak like the one in the picture

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you can always ask question on here and we will all try and help I'm sure we are friendly bunch


Cheers ITMW - might treat myself to a set of tiny screwdrivers from The Range too!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe the cutter they were using to punch the date widow was ripping the cardboard dials lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well after banging my head on the table when searching under it for the spring bar and almost spilling my coffee in the computer I have tried it on the rubber strap but bugger won't fit so how's about a nice expanding bracelet in silver hmmm


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I don't think that sub dial will work. I'd like to be proven wrong, but with it having a central seconds hand, and the fact that all of the movements so far have been the same, I wouldn't hold out much hope that it will work.


Hmm if you look really closely at the picture of the British soldier 1950s it looks like a real dial rather than merely printed. That doesn't mean it'll work tho and I agree, if it does work, why put a central second hand on it?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It's looking increasingly like all the EM watches will feature the same movement. They've all been the same so far, haven't they?
> That means no watches with date or sub dials.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


What if-small word big meaning


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Hmm if you look really closely at the picture of the British soldier 1950s it looks like a real dial rather than merely printed. That doesn't mean it'll work tho and I agree, if it does work, why put a central second hand on it?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


just thought of a name for it lol how about the sapper in biffo honour lol (jk)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just thought of a name for it lol how about the sapper in biffo honour lol (jk)


I like it. The Sapper 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I like it. The Sapper
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I was taking the pee but yeah i do to lol hmmm the sapper might not be technical true but it sort of works don't it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was taking the pee but yeah i do to lol hmmm the sapper might not be technical true but it sort of works don't it


Yeah it's the best suggestion so far ITMW let's go with it.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah it's the best suggestion so far ITMW let's go with it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well i'm up for it let's see what the thread thinks the sapper yes I like it


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

"Listen very carefully, I shall say 'zis only once!"
Le Marine Francaise looks good on a black nato with silver buckle. Much better than expected and the new back actually adds to the package but what I would like is a logo for EM on the dial. Im not keen on the sterile dials.
Zat is all.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well i'm up for it let's see what the thread thinks the sapper yes I like it


As long as it isnt shortened


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> As long as it isnt shortened


 hmmmm yes maybe tommy would be better hmmm


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Call it the Biffa?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> , "Listen very carefully, I shall say 'zis only once!"
> .le Marine Francaise looks good on a black nato with silver buckle. Much better than expected and the new back actually add to the package but what I would like is a logo for EM on the dial. Im not keen on the sterile dials.
> Zat is all.


I agree but you could not put mwc


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

A discreet "Eaglemoss" below the centre


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> A discreet "Eaglemoss" below the centre


 not sure they could their is one out already and I don't no if they are affiliated with them or not


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not sure they could their is one out already and I don't no if they are affiliated with them or not


What about emc if available


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

found this


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think they should put ITMY on the dial lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

me too


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I got bored again the subby did not have great lume on the markings so i got rid of it and I have put it on a back rubber strap if I can find my silver embossing pen I mite take up pep' idea lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Fox Covert. I've sent you a PM

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Just received a reply email from EM


Thanks very much for your e-mail. It's great to hear what a keen interest you have to our collection.

I would like to answer all your questions as best as possible, so have forwarded your e-mail onto the publisher directly. As soon as a response has been given on your questions asked and points mentioned, we'll be back in contact with you.

I've also attached the special edition flyer which you should have already received via email. If it's something you're not happy with receiving then please let us know. 

Kind Regards

Linnea




So non the wiser then. I'll give it a few days and if they don't answer the questions I raised I'll start badgering them again.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

So, my back press turned up today and I've been playing with it but it suddenly dawned on me, does taking a back off and putting back on repeatedly weaken the tightness and water resistance between back and case?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> So, my back press turned up today and I've been playing with it but it suddenly dawned on me, does taking a back off and putting back on repeatedly weaken the tightness and water resistance between back and case?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Taking the back off even once can effect the WR. It's recommended that you have it re-sealed if you plan to use it in water. If you don't, then don't worry about it!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> So, my back press turned up today and I've been playing with it but it suddenly dawned on me, does taking a back off and putting back on repeatedly weaken the tightness and water resistance between back and case?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Would perish the rubber seal in time. Should only really be done when changing batteries. But known us we will be in n out more than most lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo and fox

I try and keep my watches as far away from water as possible even if they are water resistant/proof.

I was more worried that the backs in time might become so loose they slip on and off whereas at the backs are very tight

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Tomo and fox
> 
> I try and keep my watches as far away from water as possible even if they are water resistant/proof.
> 
> ...


 It would or could affect the 0-rings but not the case itself that's why we talk about using a new o-ring if the o-ring became loose fitting or damage 

but saying that if it is a screw down case back then yes it can cause problems with the thread being wear down or cross screw


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Unless you bend the back when taking it off I can't see it becoming a problem.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Unless you bend the back when taking it off I can't see it becoming a problem.


I always keep the back off the watches I junk I use to strip them and throw the casing away but now i even keep the casing


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for your views on the subject, it's put my mind at ease a bit lol.

Anyways, it seems quiet here tonight. I've just dropped the missus off at the pub for a couple if drinks with her mate before she buggers off to Florida tomorrow, talking of pubs i could do with a nice cold pint or two! 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well ok I'm stuck I got this watch here I ant got a clue to the battery it's take it ant one of the usual suspects so guess away lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well ok I'm stuck I got this watch here I ant got a clue to the battery it's take it ant one of the usual suspects so guess away lol


AG6/AG7 ??

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well ok I'm stuck I got this watch here I ant got a clue to the battery it's take it ant one of the usual suspects so guess away lol


Going by the state of the photo, the battery could be an elephant for all I know. What did you take the picture with, the TV remote?

In honour of ITMW's photo skillz, could someone pls tell me what watch this is?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> AG6/AG7 ??
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


lol ant got them mite get a couple and see it's bigger then a swatch battery but looks thiner and flatter


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I got a message back from that guy about the Seiko watch. He said yes he had made a mistake with the postage cost and it should have been 15 Euros which he had corrected it to. But by the time I saw his message his items had sold, never mind.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Going by the state of the photo, the battery could be an elephant for all I know. What did you take the picture with, the TV remote?


my camera don't like close up shots lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> my camera don't like close up shots lol


Your camera, or your phone?

Be far better taking the shot from further away - and getting it in focus - and enlarging/shrinking it using postimage.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

What watch/ movement is it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Your camera, or your phone?


 camera


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> What watch/ movement is it?


 p2450 and it's on a citron


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks about the size of an AG10, but I can't be sure. I had to pick up one of those for my Swatch. It might be worth your while picking up a multi pack of button cells.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> camera


Yikes. As earlier, take the shot from further away, getting it in focus. You can then resize in postimage. Or if you want, when it comes to shots like that, where we need to see what it is, it's a 2-second job to crop your in-focus shot in Photoshop. All ya gotta do is ask.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Looks about the size of an AG10, but I can't be sure. I had to pick up one of those for my Swatch. It might be worth your while picking up a multi pack of button cells.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 got two packs one from poundland one from the 99p store so ant one of them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Your camera, or your phone?
> 
> Be far better taking the shot from further away - and getting it in focus - and enlarging/shrinking it using postimage.


it don't help as well that I got those energy saving light bulbs that are crap when trying to take pics


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Energy saving light bulbs are about as useful as a chocolate tea pot!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

If your camera phone can't do close ups well get a magnifying glass and hold it a couple of cms above your watch. Now place your phone camera lens against the glass and take your picture, it should be in focus.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like that movement was used in a russian watch. Maybe that thread could be better answering. Just a thought.
Bottom of page in this link
http://www.ussrtime.com/cgi-bin/show.pl?search=quartz


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Looks like that movement was used in a russian watch. Maybe that thread could be better answering. Just a thought.
> Bottom of page in this link
> Welcome to USSR Time!


 well it's a citron that's about twenty years old I think


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Looks like that movement was used in a russian watch. Maybe that thread could be better answering. Just a thought.
> Bottom of page in this link
> Welcome to USSR Time!


 well yes some Russian poljot had the movement from your link see so thanks we mite be getting somewhere


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If your camera phone can't do close ups well get a magnifying glass and hold it a couple of cms above your watch. Now place your phone camera lens against the glass and take your picture, it should be in focus.


lol my phone ant that clever lol it just knows how to ring an txt people as I'm taking more photo's when i get round to it i will make an ice box


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you just using a digital camera? That tip would work with it as well to get you some close up shots, in focus.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Are you just using a digital camera? That tip would work with it as well to get you some close up shots, in focus.


 at the moment I'm using a 3m pixels 8x digital zoom alba digital camcorder


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The pics I am about to post here are from a Sekonda I bought on the bay for £3.
The movement is a Remex Electronics Ltd, Hong Kong (HP6881 is stamped on the mounting plate). 
It doesn't work so thought it was just a case of replace the battery. The battery was as is seen in the second picture (to me it appears to be upside down)




































Does anyone have this movement. I think there must be a strap coming over from the screw on the right that should connect the battery but must have been broke off.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The pics I am about to post here are from a Sekonda I bought on the bay for £3.
> The movement is a Remex Electronics Ltd, Hong Kong (HP6881 is stamped on the mounting plate).
> It doesn't work so thought it was just a case of replace the battery. The battery was as is seen in the second picture (to me it appears to be upside down)


 looks that way to me to some people do this to save the battery and also helps identify which battery it is being
replace 

what battery is that looks dam close to a match


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The pics I am about to post here are from a Sekonda I bought on the bay for £3.
> The movement is a Remex Electronics Ltd, Hong Kong (HP6881 is stamped on the mounting plate).
> It doesn't work so thought it was just a case of replace the battery. The battery was as is seen in the second picture (to me it appears to be upside down)
> 
> ...


silly question, did you try the battery the other way round? it certainly looks upside down


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think that is right with this watch. The well the battery sits in is metal all round with no provision for the - (neg) off the battery. so it would be the casing of the battery that goes in there. I tried bridging from the screw to the - (neg) but no joy. If this watch looks familiar to anyone on here would you mind posting a pic of that movement as I cant find an image of it on t'web
Remex Electronics Ltd, Hong Kong HP6881


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> silly question, did you try the battery the other way round? it certainly looks upside down


Of course I did. Even got in a replacement new battery. not a twitch. Could just simply be buggered. I did enjoy an hour chasing that screw and the little (what i think is a broken bridge) bit under it around the room. I should have started this when I was much younger and my eyes were better lol

I did buy this watch for that very reason


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Of course I did. Even got in a replacement new battery. not a twitch. Could just simply be buggered. I did enjoy an hour chasing that screw and the little (what i think is a broken bridge) bit under it around the room. I should have started this when I was much younger and my eyes were better lol
> 
> I did buy this watch for that very reason


 yes it does look like there should have been a clip to hold the battery firm to the two connecters they can break of really easy people forget to loosen them before trying to turn them and ..what battery did you get? looks right size for mine


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks that way to me to some people do this to save the battery and also helps identify which battery it is being
> replace
> 
> what battery is that looks dam close to a match


Battery was sr726w, replaced with equivelant 396, sr59, v396, d396
dont have an AG number though


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Of course I did. Even got in a replacement new battery. not a twitch. Could just simply be buggered. I did enjoy an hour chasing that screw and the little (what i think is a broken bridge) bit under it around the room. I should have started this when I was much younger and my eyes were better lol
> 
> I did buy this watch for that very reason


 and also you can make a new bridge out of a small hard piece of plastic to hold the battery firm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Battery was sr726w, replaced with equivelant 396, sr59, v396, d396
> dont have an AG number though


 hmmm an ag 2 never thought of that that's a very good chance their so cheer's


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The pics I am about to post here are from a Sekonda I bought on the bay for £3.
> The movement is a Remex Electronics Ltd, Hong Kong (HP6881 is stamped on the mounting plate).
> It doesn't work so thought it was just a case of replace the battery. The battery was as is seen in the second picture (to me it appears to be upside down)
> 
> ...


Wow that movement! Looks like an old transmitter radio ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yes I think this is the little darling


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> silly question, did you try the battery the other way round? it certainly looks upside down


 I see where you are coming from I thought the same thing but when I just check online for the battery some have the same shape on the back as in the pic so it is hard to tell


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes I think this is the little darling


Just amended my post cos I meant no provision for the negative inside the battery well, so negative must come out from the top onto a bridge over to the screw on the right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Just amended my post cos I meant no provision for the negative inside the battery well, so negative must come out from the top onto a bridge over to the screw on the right


I don't real understand what you mean I thought if you look at the cropped pic of yours you have say number 1 as pos and say 2 as neg it could be the other way round but i thought that was how it work just like a aa battery but I could be wrong


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow that movement! Looks like an old transmitter radio ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Hmm maybe its a cold war watch. Sekonda were originally russian lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Is it simplistic of me to suggest just trying whatever batteries you have in the slot and turn them over until the damn thing starts ticking?
Even a battery that's circumference is too small would happily fit with a bit of blutack to give it a snug fit.

At this rate you lot'll be old and grey by the time that watch ever ticks again..... lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Is it simplistic of me to suggest just trying whatever batteries you have in the slot and turn them over until the damn thing starts ticking?
> Even a battery that's circumference is too small would happily fit with a bit of blutack to give it a snug fit.
> 
> At this rate you lot'll be old and grey by the time that watch ever ticks again..... lol


well yes he could just hold the battery in and see if it does anything it should work if the connection is holding 

and I'm already old but still got black hair at the moment well what's left of it lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I dunno, just seems like "the dinosaur conversation," discussing if that really was an asteroid in the sky. Right up until the moment it landed on them.

Park a battery in it. Any battery. Add blutack to suit. Job's a good 'un.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I dunno, just seems like "the dinosaur conversation," discussing if that really was an asteroid in the sky. Right up until the moment it landed on them.
> 
> Park a battery in it. Any battery. Add blutack to suit. Job's a good 'un.


 blue tack in a watch thats almost as bad as say chewing gum hhmmmmm a foxy hehe


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> blue tack in a watch thats almost as bad as say chewing gum hhmmmmm a foxy hehe


Well it would get the darn thing working. How many pages have you guys been on this? Visions of coming back on Monday and finding you lot wondering if you should line up the writing on the battery with the stem.....

NO! that's not a suggestion.....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The bridge (green) appears to be broken taking the negative from the battery, if im right


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The bridge (green) appears to be broken taking the negative from the battery, if im right


I've never seen a battery go in that way! surely the thing in the bottom of the well is for the - contact?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Well it would get the darn thing working. How many pages have you guys been on this? Visions of coming back on Monday and finding you lot wondering if you should line up the writing on the battery with the stem.....
> 
> NO! that's not a suggestion.....


 you mean you don't it must just be me hehe


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyhoo we will leave it there. If anyone comes across this type of movement then let me know.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've never seen a battery go in that way! surely the thing in the bottom of the well is for the - contact?


 I agree that's what i thought to


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Anyhoo we will leave it there. If anyone comes across this type of movement then let me know.


Have you tried googling any of the markings on it, just out of interest?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Have you tried googling any of the markings on it, just out of interest?


 yes end up with the printer company lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh well. Just came across this, much less maintenance to get going. Apparently came out last month.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Will see if I can get a closer pic of the well tomorrow.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Oh well. Just came across this, much less maintenance to get going. Apparently came out last month.
> 
> View attachment 1479356


now I'd buy that! I'm a sucker for a gadget lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Have you tried googling any of the markings on it, just out of interest?


Yes came up with a few references, one on this forum where it was used in fake Rolex. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/help-fake-not-277396.html

some on the web for otther remex movements but they 7881 movements with the date at the three position

Ahhaa Remex 6060 same principle though


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yes came up with a few references, one on this forum where it was used in fake Rolex.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/help-fake-not-277396.html
> 
> some on the web for otther remex movements but they 7881 movements with the date at the three position
> ...


saw that thread It did not see very helpful did it hmmm so thought muddle thro here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Almac said:


> I remembered I've got a £10 Argos voucher I got when I bought her indoors a new dyson for her birthday.


Sorry but thought this was funny :thumbup:


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning chaps. Trying out the Oz on a NATO for first time today.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning chaps. Trying out the Oz on a NATO for first time today.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Looks good on that strap!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Been called in to work this morning, apparently they're under staffed for the volume of business :-(

No soki yesterday, hears hoping to today 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Almac said:


> Hit the wrong button with the last post. With the £10 I didn't spend yesterday on the French watch burning a hole in my pocket what shall I buy? ITMW says Soki but I've got one.so I remembered I've got a £10 Argos voucher I got when I bought her indoors a new dyson for her birthday. I found these two I liked the look of and with the £10 off would be around £10 cash.


I'd say Casio - looked at sekonda myself & think review somewhere on forums that wasn't favourable.

sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Looks good on that strap!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Thanks mate

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> I'd say Casio - looked at sekonda myself & think review somewhere on forums that wasn't favourable.
> 
> sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


it's not bad it's just the case is ...basic shall we say but for 19.99 it fine and it had a date function bit small on the eyes and it has the crown at the five postion but over all I like it and am more then happy with it for the price


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Me and Soki will be cutting the grass this morning

sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Casio aq161. Time n Tide


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Sorry but thought this was funny :thumbup:


Re-read that. You're right - that's really funny. Reminds me of the year my wife had me convinced she had bought me a black & decker electric sander for my birthday. (I hate & never do DIY at all) instead of the usual toy/gadget/watch

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Casio aq161. Time n Tide


I like that. Not that I understand any of the displayed info (except the time obv.)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning everybody  , well I got a surprise I'd forgot about in the post this morning! a £10 argos voucher! I can feel a watch purchase coming on  now what to pick?


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Sorry but thought this was funny :thumbup:


If I bought my missus a Dyson for her birthday she would hit me over the head with it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

moon phase on the left, seconds on the right and tide graph above


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> If I bought my missus a Dyson for her birthday she would hit me over the head with it !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I bought my wife a dyson for her birthday she'd say "very nice, what is it?" and I'd end up using it lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I've just been emailed a questionnaire from EM, asking me my opinion about future watches

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I would love a dyson for birthday but you know she could have ask for it I have ask for a steam mop this year and that is not a joke they are great


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've just been emailed a questionnaire from EM, asking me my opinion about future watches
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Show.. Please show lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Questionnaire asks how interested I am in the following








Notice the info states working sub dials and date windows on some of them 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Braclets too!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Questionnaire asks how interested I am in the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you make it clear to them that if they are going to put sub-dials on them could they please in sure they work or leave them off ..


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I got the subscribers email. It didn't say we could not share, so here are some of EM's proposed special edition watches for the future, they are all concepts so may never come to fruition, but some brilliant ones in there, moon watch and ww1 trench watches are my faves.










































































Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Oops, Airfixer beat me to it!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Can you make it clear to them that if they are going to put sub-dials on them could they please in sure they work or leave them off ..


All of these are possible special editions rather than the actual collection itself.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Oops, Airfixer beat me to it!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I completed the survey on my iphone - the 'put the watches in order - 1 being your favourite' bit seemed to blow its mind. Sent with them in completely wrong order doh!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn't really buy the dyson for my wife's birthday that would be seriously dangerous to my health. We had it a week before she asked how it worked. I still not spent the voucher I feel guilty as I've spent too much this month on watch related stuff.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> I didn't really buy the dyson for my wife's birthday that would be seriously dangerous to my health. We had it a week before she asked how it worked. I still not spent the voucher I feel guilty as I've spent too much this month on watch related stuff.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


You're a true watch nut now almac lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Been called in to work this morning, apparently they're under staffed for the volume of business :-(
> 
> No soki yesterday, hears hoping to today
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


No soki today post came at 10am looks like tuesday gave my eyes a rest last night as it seems a seconda went to the great graveyard in the sky god rest its poor battery


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> No soki today post came at 10am looks like tuesday gave my eyes a rest last night as it seems a seconda went to the great graveyard in the sky god rest its poor battery


Morning smeagal, yeah I've just got up early in anticipation of there being a soki waiting behind the door for me but no. Here's hoping for Tuesday then.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I love when you're watching something on eBay and folk start bidding above the price the same seller is selling the exact same thing for as a 'buy it now' 
Eejits

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I completed the survey on my iphone - the 'put the watches in order - 1 being your favourite' bit seemed to blow its mind. Sent with them in completely wrong order doh!
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I've just completed the survey. I had to laugh at the "how much would you be willing to pay for this watch" bit. That's just a stupid line questioning. Who in their right mind would tick anything other than the lowest price ? Do'h.........er yeah I'll pay £50 !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> No soki today post came at 10am looks like tuesday gave my eyes a rest last night as it seems a seconda went to the great graveyard in the sky god rest its poor battery


Hi smeagal, my soki has turned up today. I'm unsure on how to wind it/adjust it properly without damaging something as it hasn't come with instructions, could someone who has one enlighten me on the procedures please lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I've just completed the survey. I had to laugh at the "how much would you be willing to pay for this watch" bit. That's just a stupid line questioning. Who in their right mind would tick anything other than the lowest price ? Do'h.........er yeah I'll pay £50 !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I ticked the lowest box too - would've ticked a box for a lower amount if there had been one 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hi smeagal, my soki has turned up today. I'm unsure on how to wind it/adjust it properly without damaging something as it hasn't come with instructions, could someone who has one enlighten me on the procedures please lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


How unfair is that I ordered mine 10mins before you Unscew the crown take out halfway set date Pull out all the way set time push in and turn clockwise to wind then rescrew and wrist movement should do the rest


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hi smeagal, my soki has turned up today. I'm unsure on how to wind it/adjust it properly without damaging something as it hasn't come with instructions, could someone who has one enlighten me on the procedures please lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Lucky blighter !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hi smeagal, soki unsure on how to wind it/adjust it properly without damaging something as it hasn't come with instructions, could someone who has one enlighten me on the procedures please lol


To free the crown, turn it anti-clockwise. then pull full way out to set time, half way out to set date. its tricky pushing the crown back in and rotating clockwise but gets easier with time. The bezel rotates anti-clockwise and may be very stiff to start but soon frees up and you should hear a satisfying clicking as it rotates


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks all set up now, I haven't had a watch like that before. Is there a plastic film over the bezel as I've got air bubbles underneath

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks all set up now, I haven't had a watch like that before. Is there a plastic film over the bezel as I've got air bubbles underneath
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


yes


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> yes


That's what I was thinking but would they have gone to the effort to cut round the bezel pip?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> That's what I was thinking but would they have gone to the effort to cut round the bezel pip?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Even my unmentionables had the plastic film I know that does not sound right


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Mingbo, how bad can it be at £2.30 delivered


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> *Mingbo, how bad can it be *at £2.30 delivered


Minging. Oh sorry, misread the name lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Ref "Mingbo"

*stares into space*

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fox Covert said:


> Mingbo, how bad can it be at £2.30 delivered


It looks like something you'd find in a Christmas cracker, sorry.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> I didn't really buy the dyson for my wife's birthday that would be seriously dangerous to my health. We had it a week before she asked how it worked. I still not spent the voucher I feel guilty as I've spent too much this month on watch related stuff.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I want that new one that has no lead and the dust comes out in little cubes looks bloody brilliant on the telly lol bet like it some crazy price


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> No soki today post came at 10am looks like tuesday gave my eyes a rest last night as it seems a seconda went to the great graveyard in the sky god rest its poor battery


i will have a play with it if you want see if I can give it the kiss of life


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I want that new one that has no lead and the dust comes out in little cubes looks bloody brilliant on the telly lol bet like it some crazy price


If Dyson made watches what watch would it be


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> How unfair is that I ordered mine 10mins before you Unscew the crown take out halfway set date Pull out all the way set time push in and turn clockwise to wind then rescrew and wrist movement should do the rest


jez the more I hear about the soki the more I want it so it has a screw down crown and date function and is bloody good by all accounts lol it will be mine one day hmmmm


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

New shoes for Sheila...










Looks so good I have bought NATOs for the rest. The strap she came on was, as has been observed, a new low in terms of both colour and quality.

Also ordered a SOKI for my holidays, planning to dig around rock pools in Whitby with my little girl and wouldn't want to ruin a perfectly good watch, or risk one of my RM watches!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> If Dyson made watches what watch would it be


 lol think g-shock no nonsense all business get's the job done so yeah g-shock I would think ..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I want that new one that has no lead and the dust comes out in little cubes looks bloody brilliant on the telly lol bet like it some crazy price


Gtech AR02 Air Ram £230 Argos. Cheaper than a Dyson too.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4069614.htm

Been considering it myself, but other things gotta come first.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> If Dyson made watches what watch would it be


Dunno, but I bet it wouldn't have many moving parts, which isn't a good thing when you need hands.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Gtech AR02 Air Ram £230 Argos. Cheaper than a Dyson too.
> Buy Gtech AR02 Air Ram Filter Bagless Upright Vacuum Cleaner at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Vacuum cleaners and accessories.
> 
> Been considering it myself, but other things gotta come first.


 I think that is the one i meant looks like it with the square front and I'm sure you get two little square dust cubes when you empty it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I think that is the one i meant looks like it with the square front and I'm sure you get two little square dust cubes when you empty it


That's the one, and it's cordless and gives something like an hour of hoovering on its battery. That's bloody good.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Has anyone had the strap off their Goalie yet? The finishing between the lugs is dreadful, looks like a cast mark, I thought the watches were all going to be stainless steel but something felt wrong with that one from day one. I think it may be made of die cast base metal with a nickel coating... Anyone else checked?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Has anyone had the strap off their Goalie yet? The finishing between the lugs is dreadful, looks like a cast mark, I thought the watches were all going to be stainless steel but something felt wrong with that one from day one. I think it may be made of die cast base metal with a nickel coating... Anyone else checked?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yes got on a leather strap you may be right about about base metal on goallie


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes got on a leather strap you may be right about about base metal on goallie


Feels too shiny and not heavy enough. I he I am wrong, I can live with replacing crappy straps but if the watch quality starts to suffer...

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Has anyone had the strap off their Goalie yet? The finishing between the lugs is dreadful, looks like a cast mark, I thought the watches were all going to be stainless steel but something felt wrong with that one from day one. I think it may be made of die cast base metal with a nickel coating... Anyone else checked?


I thought they were probably all base metal and coated!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Guys, look what DeAgostini sell in Japan, now that is a part work I would collect. http://deagostini.jp/select/detail.php?id=7885

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Guys, look what DeAgostini sell in Japan, now that is a part work I would collect. ???????? ?? KUMITAKU2 | ???????????????? | DeAGOSTINI ?????????????
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


how much 95,000 yen?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> how much 95,000 yen?


550 quid, according to Google.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

What did I miss?

I've been away playing with this.....

(Sadly not mine)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> I've been away playing with this.....
> 
> (Sadly not mine)


Very nice. Loving the satin black paintjob.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Guys, look what DeAgostini sell in Japan, now that is a part work I would collect. http://deagostini.jp/select/detail.php?id=7885
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yup - I'd give that a go

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

My new Archive arrived today and is now on my wrist on a lovely Timefactors ostrich grain strap. An old USSR Sekonda arrived as well. Before this all started I had one watch, my Seiko Kinetic, since starting to read this thread I have bought
EM US Infantry
EM Luftwaffe
EM SBS 
EM Italian Diver
Vostok Kommandersie X2
Archive X2
Jaragar Monaco (white dial)
Jaragar Monaco (black dial)
Precista G-10
USSR Sekonda
HMT (still on it's way from India)
Two nato and six leather straps
I've also got custody of a weird old Sperina mechanical movement digital.

It used to be easy, get up and put my watch on, now I have to decide which one to wear. I think I may have a problem and it's all your fault 

No more now until Timefactors has the PRS-82 back in stock.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> My new Archive arrived today and is now on my wrist on a lovely Timefactors ostrich grain strap. An old USSR Sekonda arrived as well. Before this all started I had one watch, my Seiko Kinetic, since starting to read this thread I have bought
> EM US Infantry
> EM Luftwaffe
> EM SBS
> ...


Can I see your Komanderskies


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can I see your Komanderskies


Don't have a Photobucket account, or particularly want one. Just shutting the laptop down and disappearing for a couple of days, I'll see what I can do when I get back


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> My new Archive arrived today and is now on my wrist on a lovely Timefactors ostrich grain strap. An old USSR Sekonda arrived as well. Before this all started I had one watch, my Seiko Kinetic, since starting to read this thread I have bought
> EM US Infantry
> EM Luftwaffe
> EM SBS
> ...


Pictures?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well it was not a 396 battery it was the right depth but to small .so what would be the same depth but lager


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just checking the French Navy watches in the 1960s Tudor seems to be the most used watch in service at that time Doxa is mentioned but no Omega So where do they get their designs from


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just checking the French Navy watches in the 1960s Tudor seems to be the most used watch in service at that time Doxa is mentioned but no Omega So where do they get their designs from


It says something in the magazine about Tudors being used but also a small number of Omega Seamaster.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yup - I'd give that a go
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I would too! but not for that price lol for that I'd like it built by a professional lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It says something in the magazine about Tudors being used but also a small number of Omega Seamaster.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Must have been small over a million Tudors were ordered over 2 decades


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Must have been small over a million Tudors were ordered over 2 decades


Yeah - read the last paragraph, page3 & first paragraph page4 of the French seaman mag

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yeah - read the last paragraph, page3 & first paragraph page4 of the French seaman mag
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I read it but they should have used the most widely used watch it may have been better


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've only had experience of 1 mechanical watch which wound fully before bed would have stopped by morning, what's the soki like for staying running at night?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I read it but they should have used the most widely used watch it may have been better


I really would like to own a Tudor sub its not the price of the Rolex but looks the part for a fraction of the cost


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I've just completed the survey. I had to laugh at the "how much would you be willing to pay for this watch" bit. That's just a stupid line questioning. Who in their right mind would tick anything other than the lowest price ? Do'h.........er yeah I'll pay £50 !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Me. I said I'd pay a maximum of £30.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've only had experience of 1 mechanical watch which wound fully before bed would have stopped by morning, what's the soki like for staying running at night?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


If you keep it running during a normal day it should still be running the next and so on


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I really would like to own a Tudor sub its not the price of the Rolex but looks the part for a fraction of the cost


I suppose a Soki will do when it arrives like biffos watches


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I suppose a Soki will do when it arrives like biffos watches


Careful - you'll be wearing a tin foil hat soon mate.

There's another 70 odd watches to go - plenty of room for a possible Tudor homage.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've only had experience of 1 mechanical watch which wound fully before bed would have stopped by morning, what's the soki like for staying running at night?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I've only got 2 mechanical watches - a Rotary & a Komandirskie. Both run for about 36 hours on a full wind

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I read it but they should have used the most widely used watch it may have been better


I agree, also that would have made the magazine more relevant to the watch too

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Careful - you'll be wearing a tin foil hat soon mate.
> 
> There's another 70 odd watches to go - plenty of room for a possible Tudor homage.
> 
> ...


It may cover my bald head as long as it genuine tin foil


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've only got 2 mechanical watches - a Rotary & a Komandirskie. Both run for about 36 hours on a full wind
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I have 12 mechanical watches and 6 no names mentioned plus soki to come


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've only had experience of 1 mechanical watch which wound fully before bed would have stopped by morning, what's the soki like for staying running at night?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I normally give it 5 to 10 twists before I put it down. And a few when I put it on again. Dont think its necessary to do much more, though i have read somewhere you can't over wind an auto meaning you could just keep winding. But that defeats the purpose of having one


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok thanks guys, I've been wearing it since about 1pm. I might give it a couple of winds before bed

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ok thanks guys, I've been wearing it since about 1pm. I might give it a couple of winds before bed
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


You should not have to wind it the movement of your wrist will wind it till the next day have you changed the strap yet


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You should not have to wind it the movement of your wrist will wind it till the next day have you changed the strap yet


So I shouldn't have to win it at all really then, tonight will be the test I suppose, if it's stopped in the morning I know I'll need to give it a couple of winds.

No I quite like the strap it's on, what strap will you put yours on?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> So I shouldn't have to win it at all really then, tonight will be the test I suppose, if it's stopped in the morning I know I'll need to give it a couple of winds.
> 
> No I quite like the strap it's on, what strap will you put yours on?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I am going bond james bond


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am going bond james bond


Very nice, I like those straps. I may out it on a nato in time but I'm liking the bracelet it's in at the moment. I hope yours comes Tuesday  I think I got lucky with mine

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Very nice, I like those straps. I may out it on a nato in time but I'm liking the bracelet it's in at the moment. I hope yours comes Tuesday  I think I got lucky with mine
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


hope so I will be at work wife wil be at hospital so it looks like the dreaded postie red slip and have to get it next day.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> hope so I will be at work wife wil be at hospital so it looks like the dreaded postie red slip and have to get it next day.


It will easily fit through the letter box. The watch lays flat inside the presentation box he sends it in

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> It will easily fit through the letter box. The watch lays flat inside the presentation box he sends it in
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Thats good thanks


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> hope so I will be at work wife wil be at hospital so it looks like the dreaded postie red slip and have to get it next day.


I'm waiting for my Soki too, it was posted the 24th so should be any time now


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm waiting for my Soki too, it was posted the 24th so should be any time now


I think all of ours were posted on the 24th, maybe I live nearest the first office they come to when they hit the UK (if that's how it works lol)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> I think all of ours were posted on the 24th, maybe I live nearest the first office they come to when they hit the UK (if that's how it works lol)
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


you could be right


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> I think all of ours were posted on the 24th, maybe I live nearest the first office they come to when they hit the UK (if that's how it works lol)
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


also my postie is a bit lazy and doesn't do a full week! nobody has seen him today lol, he's having a long weekend ;-)


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Our postie is quite good, the only thing is that we live in a flat above a shop which is a hire centre, I'm an engineer for the company so he delivers my post to me while I'm at work but Saturdays were only open till 12.30 and he normally gets here for about 1.30

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Our postie is quite good, the only thing is that we live in a flat above a shop which is a hire centre, I'm an engineer for the company so he delivers my post to me while I'm at work but Saturdays were only open till 12.30 and he normally gets here for about 1.30
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


So you should not be late for work and no travel costs how cool


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> also my postie is a bit lazy and doesn't do a full week! nobody has seen him today lol, he's having a long weekend ;-)


he's probably ran off with you watches


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> he's probably ran off with you watches


I wondered where u got too lol

I received a Putin strap today in the post, was that from you mate?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I wondered where u got too lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


been busy so got about ten minutes than busy again lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> So you should not be late for work and no travel costs how cool


No I've never been late and I must save myself £20-£30 a week in petrol going by my past jobs

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> So you should not be late for work and no travel costs how cool


Hard work pulling a sickie, though I guess.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

14 to go who wants it I wonder


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Hard work pulling a sickie, though I guess.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Even if I was ill it's very awkward phoning in sick lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> 14 to go who wants it I wonder


I was hoping you lot weren't noticing..... cos I wuz gonna sneak in an eSnipe (about twenty posts) while you were napping.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> 14 to go who wants it I wonder


I was wondering what the 14 meant then it clicked


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I know it is the big one but I am to slow so count me out,good luck to the winner


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you could go for a double wham lol two one after the other lol



smeagal said:


> I was wondering what the 14 meant then it clicked


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The snooker looks as if it is going all the way


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The snooker looks as if it is going all the way


Looks if I am wrong again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lets see 7 and counting


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Game over


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this is us in the morning lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this is us in the morning lol


So thats where my watches went


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Have I got it?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

no


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Have I got it?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Nope


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Have I got it?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


no me again lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I really hoped it was going to be my turn 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I really hoped it was going to be my turn
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


well you got the big one coming up soon


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I think i got it (9000th post)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I think i got it (9000th post)


yeah stop to check my grammar and miss it lol but when you had it three times it gets parsay hehe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Not very often you see this in our local Whsmiths! All my favourite things in one place  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I think i got it (9000th post)


it could have been me if I had put nope instead of no but he ho


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Not very often you see this in our local Whsmiths! All my favourite things in one place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a sneaky How Your Body Works in the back there. My daughter is collecting those.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You know what really annoys me about Smiths? In some stores they hide the bloody partworks, worst one is when they put them along the inside bit of where you queue up for the tills. They are an absolute bugger to find and then you have to squeeze past all the people in line to get to them who look at you funny as if you are jumping the queue.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You know what really annoys me about Smiths? In some stores they hide the bloody partworks, worst one is when they put them along the inside bit of where you queue up for the tills. They are an absolute bugger to find and then you have to squeeze past all the people in line to get to them who look at you funny as if you are jumping the queue.


the one in the pic I posted is just as bad, it's right next to the door into the shop so if you stop to look you get in the way of anyone wanting to get in the shop!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just watched generation war bbc 2 enjoyed it

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning all I think it's a pizza day for me lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

What a lovely morning it is too, SOKI day for me today 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

HMT Pilot to monitor its first 24 hrs. Arrived yesterday


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> HMT Pilot to monitor its first 24 hrs. Arrived yesterday


 morning danmh - foxy pics I have a thing for hmt pilot


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning danmh - foxy pics I have a thing for hmt pilot


Once I'm at work. This phone isnt at its best indoors


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Casio Edifice today! But I'm gonna wear the French seaman all next week. I really like it . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Once I'm at work. This phone isnt at its best indoors


 yep got a camara like that lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1481006
> 
> 
> Casio Edifice today! But I'm gonna wear the French seaman all next week. I really like it . .
> ...


 lol see a red bull nice I think could do with one of them this morning go no get up and go lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Seiko this morning to keep it wound up, but I will be proudly displaying my Seaman this afternoon, with my new strap on.

;-)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Not much better 
Will put the sellers pic up


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Back to The Beast again today for me.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Not much better
> Will put the sellers pic up


I think I saw a pinky red one from the same seller that I really liked but I think they may be a bit small for me. how does it sit on the wrist? I have quite big wrists though ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think I saw a pinky red one from the same seller that I really liked but I think they may be a bit small for me. how does it sit on the wrist? I have quite big wrists though ;-)


These are slightly small watches by modern standards. If you are a little concerned about that you could always put it on a bund strap to make it larger on the wrist and give it a cool vintage vibe.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

You'll be glad of it after that Beast lol. 
I would say its light and unobtrusive. even slept with it on least night which is something I never usually do.
And its non-hacking so wont be in sync with other watches in the box


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

I thought I'd wear my Aviator, we'll one made by Scorpio under licence from Aviator, I like it though!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think I saw a pinky red one from the same seller that I really liked but I think they may be a bit small for me. how does it sit on the wrist? I have quite big wrists though ;-)


My wrist is 7.5" / 19cm


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


>


That's really nice foxy. Love the blue

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

This puppy for me today.










Not the greatest start to the day, I've been meaning to replace a pipe in my coffee machine, finally got a little time to do it......only to find my missus has flung it oot.

Not happy this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> This puppy for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*stretches arms out - looks to sky - shouts 'NNNNOOOOOOOOO!'*

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well it's taken me an hour to decide but went with the orkina on matching nato today  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I've got the Goalie on today. Don't like it anywhere near as much as the Ozzie (is it Sheila we're calling it?) I wore yesterday. That's one of my faves so far from the collection.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Someday I'll be able to eat in peace lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going back to old faithfull the fanty as I love the 60s music with Vietnam footage


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Someday I'll be able to eat on peace lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


My dog is the same. She wakes up and jumps off of the sofa when she hears the toaster popping.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Someday I'll be able to eat in peace lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 I _still cant get things done on the computer without smeagal sitting on my lap or jumping on the keyboarddddddddddddd _


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> My dog is the same. She wakes up and jumps off of the sofa when she hears the toaster popping.


I was having toast, well the 3 of us were


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've got the Goalie on today. Don't like it anywhere near as much as the Ozzie (is it Sheila we're calling it?) I wore yesterday. That's one of my faves so far from the collection.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 ozzie sounds ok to me mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going back to old faithfull the fanty as I love the 60s music with Vietnam footage


yeah when I see It i think of the song paint it black lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all. Wearing my Archive at work today but I have my Soki with me if I feel like a change









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah when I see It i think of the song paint it black lol


I also like the Errc Burden version


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Sitting in our staff room on my break resisting the urge to go to Argos. 

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I also like the Errc Burden version


 first hear it on a t.v show about Vietnam can't think what it was ( not mash) and they was a unit at the front can't think what it is lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Sitting in our staff room on my break resisting the urge to go to Argos.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


 argos argos argos


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Almac said:


> Afternoon all. Wearing my Archive at work today but I have my Soki with me if I feel like a change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anyone got tips as to how I can use tapatalk to put photos on as transferring them via phone to comptuter takes longer and I could also take pictures when out


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

No I am strong I will not give in, well maybe this afternoon I might.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Someday I'll be able to eat in peace lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


You seriously expect to be able to eat in peace with a Lab around ??? ...you poor deluded soul !

My 11 year old Black Lab ( Ebony ) can smell a block of cheese being taken out of the fridge from upstairs ....yes she has her own bedroom ...I know I know I spoil her ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> You seriously expect to be able to eat in peace with a Lab around ??? ...you poor deluded soul !
> 
> My 11 year old Black Lab ( Ebony ) can smell a block of cheese being taken out of the fridge from upstairs ....yes she has her own bedroom ...I know I know I spoil her ....


Is funny my lab kerry loves cheese too. Has been known to steal it by the block from the kitchen counter

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

The quick reply on Tapatalk has a plus sign on the left when you press that the three vertical square dots at the top right give you the add image option its really easy and quick.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> first hear it on a t.v show about Vietnam can't think what it was ( not mash) and they was a unit at the front can't think what it is lol


I know the one you are on about I would need to jog my memory You also had the second world war one called combat


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> argos argos argos


I feel ashamed! I went to argos yesterday, £10 voucher in hand and came away empty handed! I couldn't decide and let my bro talk me out of purchasing :-(


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Almac said:


> The quick reply on Tapatalk has a plus sign on the left when you press that the three vertical square dots at the top right give you the add image option its really easy and quick.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


 do you need to cut down the image size ie amount of mb size


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I know the one you are on about I would need to jog my memory You also had the second world war one called combat


 don't remember that one .. it would not be call of duty was It ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> do you need to cut down the image size ie amount of mb size


No, tapatalk does it automatically for you


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I know the one you are on about I would need to jog my memory You also had the second world war one called combat


Tour of duty


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

smeagal said:


> do you need to cut down the image size ie amount of mb size


I haven't with my pictures and I'm not sure if you can.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No, tapatalk does it automatically for you


I will give it a try just making brunch for wife


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Tour of duty


 lol I new it was something of duty lol loved that show back in the day


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I new it was something of duty lol loved that show back in the day


Here ye go...was an awful show if I remember right lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

All this talk of Labradors. I love dogs but I know which Labrador I'd end up with....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Didn't any of you see my Jack Russell 'Suzie' in the pic?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Here ye go...was an awful show if I remember right lol


 lol watching it now yeah but a fifteen year old me loved it lol how could you not love it guns / explosion / helios bloody brilliant lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> first hear it on a t.v show about Vietnam can't think what it was ( not mash) and they was a unit at the front can't think what it is lol


Tour of Duty


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Didn't any of you see my Jack Russell 'Suzie' in the pic?


I did, but she was squashed into the pic.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Combat had Vic Morrow who was in from 62/67 I used to watch it with my dad


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Why is the French diver called the goalie? I'm not getting that one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Didn't any of you see my Jack Russell 'Suzie' in the pic?


oh yeah lol, didn't see her hiding under the Lab 

This is my dog Belle, she worships the sun lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

French Seaman - David Seaman - Goalie


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Why is the French diver called the goalie? I'm not getting that one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


David Seaman


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Combat had Vic Morrow who was in from 62/67 I used to watch it with my dad


 I mite take a look after I have gone zombie slapping lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kevinw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, you have to excuse some people. Not everyone is into football. I hate the damn game and the daft obssession with it.
Add into the equation most of the players seem to come from Cameroon or Ghana these days, it's easier to name the Queen's corgis.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol I was like kev mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


pressed wrong button testing tapatalk sorry try again soon


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk File size to large wont accept


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Smeagal be sure to attach the pic before you post

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

If it's any consequence I hate football with a passion, so you'll have to forgive me that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> If it's any consequence I hate football with a passion, do you'll have to forgive me that one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too lol. Like international Rugby and I'll watch the snooker final today and tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk File size to large wont accept


Oops sorry. Says you need to resize

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> If it's any consequence I hate football with a passion, so you'll have to forgive me that one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol I don't like It either just remember the pony-tail and something about a cup and the world lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> If it's any consequence I hate football with a passion, so you'll have to forgive me that one


Also David Seaman technically isn't French so it's not obvious straight away lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk Still saying file size to large


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> If it's any consequence I hate football with a passion, so you'll have to forgive me that one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank god, I thought I was the only one. Imagine what it's like for me working in a place with nearly the entire workforce coming from Liverpool. They look at you like you've admitted your a baby killer when you say you hate football.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

this is what I am trying to do on phone but no luck


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Workforce + Liverpool are strange words in the same sentence....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> this is what I am trying to do on phone but no luck


 would the image post work on the phone?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Also David Seaman technically isn't French so it's not obvious straight away lol


Manchester United the middle of the league team had a french goalkeeper and the \\\\\\\\karatie kid Who were mad at one time or other but that is another matter nothing to with goallie its just froggie is not pc anymore I suspect


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> would the image post work on the phone?


I could try its a windows phone the plus sign comes up at the bottom of screen as does the three dots


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thank god, I thought I was the only one. Imagine what it's like for me working in a place with nearly the entire workforce coming from Liverpool. They look at you like you've admitted your a baby killer when you say you hate football.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'll agree with that! 
Overpaid, cheats, give me motorcycle racing anyday!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Workforce + Liverpool are strange words in the same sentence....


whistle....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

So watch fans don't like football? ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> So watch fans don't like football? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I like football and snooker but cant go cricket I also like motor sports and tour de france


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> So watch fans don't like football? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I'm another one! I sort of watch The World Cup but that's it. give me a bit of Sci Fi any day ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Not been on for a while, what issues are we up to now? 

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not been on for a while, what issues are we up to now?
> 
> Chico


Hey chichi! Issue 6&7 just now

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

True conversational statement from a volunteer at our museum
Him: Formula one, I don't know how you can watch that. Cars going round and round. Not for me, I'm a table tennis man.
Me: speechless


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Snail racing...

I used to love rallying but that was in the days of the greats - McCrae, Burns, Sainz, Makkinen, Solberg. Then tv channels stopped airing it, and the current participants are as dull as dishwater both in and out of the cars.
Those were the days....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Goalie on a NATO. looks better, but still a bit cheap to me.









Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> So watch fans don't like football? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


What I know about football could be written on a postage stamp. Don't understand why people are so passionate about a load of fellas, running around in shorts, kicking a ball?????

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

what I know about stamps you can write on a football lol not 
but remember, philately will you get you anywhere


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Goalie on a NATO. looks better, but still a bit cheap to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have mine on today, not really feeling this one, has no charm at all. I'm waiting for the Japanese one now and the beau c 'est legionnaire one

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> what I know about stamps you can write on a football lol not
> but remember, philately will you get you anywhere


What I know about writing I could stamp on a football

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What I know about writing I could stamp on a football
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I just entered a code from my 6 pack of Coke Zero and won a football! How fortuitous.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What I know about writing I could stamp on a football
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 silly bugger


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Who's up for doing a review of issue 6 & 7 and posting it in the review thread??

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I need a battery uc397 what other code is this


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Who's up for doing a review of issue 6 & 7 and posting it in the review thread??
> 
> Chico


I only have issue 6, would need to be one of the subscribers?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I need a battery uc397 what other code is this


Watch Battery Cross Reference - Look Up Any Watch Battery


397SR726SWV397397D397607N280-28SB-ALSR726SW (SR59)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Watch Battery Cross Reference - Look Up Any Watch Battery
> 
> 
> 397SR726SWV397397D397607N280-28SB-ALSR726SW (SR59)


Yes I should have done that cheers


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I need a battery uc397 what other code is this


ok mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Who's up for doing a review of issue 6 & 7 and posting it in the review thread??
> 
> Chico


 done some shots of 6 already I can post just been waiting on you to do the specs and that if you want if you pm me them I will put them up


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Have copied the chart cheers


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I watched the second part of Generation war last night but cant get the first episode tried bbc iplayer and utube no luck any advice would be helpful


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> What I know about football could be written on a postage stamp. Don't understand why people are so passionate about a load of fellas, running around in shorts, kicking a ball?????
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Because it's tribal warfare. A group of elite warriors selected to do battle against another tribe's warriors and the glory of winning and the agony of defeat. It's about a 9 month battle campaign trying to win as many clashes as you can to move up the table and try and be crowned champions or earn the right to play against the best teams from other nations in the following. Or it's the drama of seeing it all go wrong and trying to fight tooth and claw from the bottom of the table to avoid the cataclysmic devastation of relegation. It's warfare by proxy.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Elite warriors don't roll around on the ground crying when someone touches them. 

I don't mind football, and usually catch all of the major international cup games, but all of the diving and whinging just ruins it for me. 

When it comes to team sports, I much prefer rugby and American football.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

I do like football and was at a game yesterday and had a great time. Yes they are paid too much and are big Jessie's but I still like it.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I watched the second part of Generation war last night but cant get the first episode tried bbc iplayer and utube no luck any advice would be helpful


I'm sending you a link that mite have it if not theirs some neat stuff on it to take a look at mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm sending you a link that mite have it if not theirs some neat stuff on it to take a look at mate


Had a look some decent docs on there will watch some cheers


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Had a look some decent docs on there will watch some cheers


sent you another link that has it mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Had a look some decent docs on there will watch some cheers


Sent message regarding other link


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is it possible to get the back part of a bunded strap without having to buy and change the strap..anyone?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is it possible to get the back part of a bunded strap without having to buy and change the strap..anyone?


 what colour is it I have a brown one spare ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what colour is it I have a brown one spare ?


HaHa no it a black one I need, I've been looking and seems not, you have to buy the whole thing, shame that lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> HaHa no it a black one I need, I've been looking and seems not, you have to buy the whole thing, shame that lol


I've seen a couple on ebay in the past where you could just buy the cuff. Not sure if they're still up though.

Yep, they are. Search 'Watch Strap Military Underlay Brown, Black 22mm, 24mm' on ebay (without the ' of course)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Dalliance hows the soki going


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've seen a couple on ebay in the past where you could just buy the cuff. Not sure if they're still up though.
> 
> Yep, they are. Search 'Watch Strap Military Underlay Brown, Black 22mm, 24mm' on ebay (without the ' of course)


That's great Tomo, thanks bud!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Watch Strap Military Underlay Brown, Black 22mm, 24mm | eBay £5.85 with free post


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Watch Strap Military Underlay Brown, Black 22mm, 24mm | eBay £5.85 with free post


Tomo beat you to it ITMY lol, is funny though, if you scroll down you get the strap with this too, good price!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Tomo beat you to it ITMY lol, is funny though, if you scroll down you get the strap with this too, good price!


 thanks tomo mate  yeah not bad for the money


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Almac said:


> I do like football and was at a game yesterday and had a great time. Yes they are paid too much and are big Jessie's but I still like it.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


What game were you at mate?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ITMW, not sure you saw my post yesterday. I received a Putin strap through the post yesterday was it from you? I think it was lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

You just seem to help everyone cheers itmw


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> ITMW, not sure you saw my post yesterday. I received a Putin strap through the post yesterday was it from you? I think it was lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


yeah if it was In white envelope I thought I put in a piece of paper with it in the second envelope inside i made out of the mwc mag lol : should have been a little square piece of paper with it... but no worry's mate glad to help


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I have just been on a little bit of a spending spree , I won an auction I was bidding on for one of the SBS Faulty Watches ( hope that sharky's is still going strong after it had a new battery fitted !! ) , bought a new Bond NATO from monkey_swag for it and purchased one of the 124 piece watch repair kits ...so lets see which out of the 3 comes in the post first !!

Oh and I got the SBS for £16.99 ...bargain !!!


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What game were you at mate?


Celtic and Aberdeen. 5:2 to Celtic. Good game

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah if it was In white envelope I thought I put in a piece of paper with it in the second envelope inside i made out of the mwc mag lol : should have been a little square piece of paper with it... but no worry's mate glad to help


Yeah I was 99% sure it was, it's just someone else offered a couple of straps and I thought I'd better make sure lol. Thanks for that 

On a side note, very appropriate packaging ;-)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok chaps, I'm guessing the guys expecting watches from me haven't received them yet.
they were sent last Tuesday, so I'm quite surprised!

Hope they start arriving Tuesday coming.

Anyhow, with my grand clear out I have another give away....



















It's a quartz watch with a pretty awesome strap, fake subdials and fake buttons, but very presentable and I've never worn it!

No messing around this time.....
This goes to the first person who says

ME Kev! I wannit!!!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah I was 99% sure it was, it's just someone else offered a couple of straps and I thought I'd better make sure lol. Thanks for that
> 
> On a side note, very appropriate packaging ;-)
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


need something to make sure that if the out packaging got damaged the strap would not and it just seem appropriate lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ok chaps, I'm guessing the guys expecting watches from me haven't received them yet.
> they were sent last Tuesday, so I'm quite surprised!
> 
> Hope they start arriving Tuesday coming.
> ...


 no worry's kev what with the two bank holidays it would have slowed thing down they will get here when they do mate so cheer's again


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ok chaps, I'm guessing the guys expecting watches from me haven't received them yet.
> they were sent last Tuesday, so I'm quite surprised!
> 
> Hope they start arriving Tuesday coming.
> ...


Hi kev, I was runner up to one of your earlier giveaways and I've not received anything as of yet, didn't want you thinking we were being rude lol.

That's a lovely looking watch, I'll leave it for someone who hasn't won yet 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

danmh said:


> Hi kev, I was runner up to one of your earlier giveaways and I've not received anything as of yet, didn't want you thinking we were being rude lol.
> 
> That's a lovely looking watch, I'll leave it for someone who hasn't won yet
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yeah, me being slow with the first lot and my wee trip abroad slowed postage down 
*ahem* ooops sorry bout that!

But all are out, so hopefully they'll find there new homes on Tuesday


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do like the strap thou lol  hey kev


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Me Kev ! I want it! (Please) ;-)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ok chaps, I'm guessing the guys expecting watches from me haven't received them yet.
> they were sent last Tuesday, so I'm quite surprised!
> 
> Hope they start arriving Tuesday coming.
> ...


_ME Kev! I wannit!!!! ;-)_


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Me Kev ! I want it! (Please) ;-)
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


ooh you beat me to it lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I will let you know when my prize arrives. Thanks Kev


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Well I have just been on a little bit of a spending spree , I won an auction I was bidding on for one of the SBS Faulty Watches ( hope that sharky's is still going strong after it had a new battery fitted !! ) , bought a new Bond NATO from monkey_swag for it and purchased one of the 124 piece watch repair kits ...so lets see which out of the 3 comes in the post first !!
> 
> Oh and I got the SBS for £16.99 ...bargain !!!


Hey Dalliance, my SBS is still going strong and has only gained 4 seconds since the battery change which is a few weeks now


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Yeah, me being slow with the first lot and my wee trip abroad slowed postage down
> *ahem* ooops sorry bout that!
> 
> But all are out, so hopefully they'll find there new homes on Tuesday


That's fine kev, very grateful your doing these giveaways for us . At least it gives a reason to be happy to go back to work on Tuesday, a nice new watch 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just when I was watching generation war and checking posts my son shorted the fuse box whilst pluging in the hoover upstairs everything went to pot even the cat is going haywire at least now back to normal


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just when I was watching generation war and checking posts my son shorted the fuse box whilst pluging in the hoover upstairs everything went to pot even the cat is going haywire at least now back to normal


I know where your coming from smeagal, we had a flickering bulb in our kitchen so I have it a gentle tap as you do, the bulb exploded in to a million pieces and blew the fuse for every light in the house, all good I hear you say just replace the fuse ............... Our flat is 100ish years old and the fuses just take replaceable fuse wire, not easy to find over the Christmas break lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> my son


and


smeagal said:


> plugging in the hoover


Nah. Don't believe you. Sons don't hoover. Anything. Never. Ever.
Unless there's a girl coming. You got any girls coming?

I watched the last half hour of GW. Tbh it's not the best German-speaking war drama I've ever seen. Doubt I'll be setting aside any time for it when it's next on.


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Ok chaps, I'm guessing the guys expecting watches from me haven't received them yet.
> they were sent last Tuesday, so I'm quite surprised!
> 
> Hope they start arriving Tuesday coming.
> ...


Havent been watching this thread much today and then i go and miss a chance to get a lush watch like this lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Airfixer said:


> Me Kev ! I want it! (Please) ;-)
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


It's yours!
Pm your addy


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> and
> 
> Nah. Don't believe you. Sons don't hoover. Anything. Never. Ever.
> Unless there's a girl coming. You got any girls coming?
> ...


 He is great about the house helps the wife does the cooking a hoovering Worked for news international for14years made redundant so not worked since he had meningitis when he was 18 and his whole personality changed he will not mix with people or even go on a bus but thats Barrie/what about das boot


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, he's a different case. Most sons are allergic to hoovers. I am, anyway.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> It's yours!
> Pm your addy


Excellent! Cheers Kev )

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I have selective hearing when it's comes the missus asking me to do the hoovering, dishes, laundry and any general tidying duties 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> It's yours!
> Pm your addy


I've PMd you. How much you want for postage?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I have selective hearing when it's comes the missus asking me to do the hoovering, dishes, laundry and any general tidying duties
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I'm quite happy to do all the cleaning lease then i know it's done right lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I often hoover. Its a matter of having to though, as my dog is shedding and if I didn't do it every once in a while the mother would probably smack me in the head with the hoover...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I often hoover. Its a matter of having to though, as my dog is shedding and if I didn't do it every once in a while the mother would probably smack me in the head with the hoover...


sound's like a good mother lol .... I think every man should know how to do these things lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Your not a real man until you've unblocked your toilet 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I often hoover. Its a matter of having to though, as my dog is shedding and if I didn't do it every once in a while the mother would probably smack me in the head with the hoover...


Lucky she does not have a ghostbusters hoover


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I do the hoovering when the missus cuts the grass ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Airfixer said:


> I've PMd you. How much you want for postage?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Oh don't you worry about that!
As long as u post up wrist shots when u get it!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Bloody hell! You lot can waffle on! Lol. Lovely looking watch Kev. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Bloody hell! You lot can waffle on! Lol. Lovely looking watch Kev.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 well this fortnights watch was not a crowd pleaser but since putting on the ss expanding bracelet I warming to it no subby but wearable what's your thought on it mate and nice to see ya. you ant been on much of late


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Oh don't you worry about that!
> As long as u post up wrist shots when u get it!


Definitely - goes without saying. Thanks again Kev

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well this fortnights watch was not a crowd pleaser but since putting on the ss expanding bracelet I warming to it no subby but wearable what's your thought on it mate and nice to see ya. you ant been on much of late


My opinion on seamaster it is not up to scratch as the painting on the bezel looks as if it was done by a child the face is ok had to get rid of the strap hope they perk up with the next batch of watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My opinion on seamaster it is not up to scratch as the painting on the bezel looks as if it was done by a child the face is ok had to get rid of the strap hope they perk up with the next batch of watches


 I think they should have space them out to have three very similar watches so close together was not good (the subby /the goalie / the ozzie ) then maybe not so notable ... but they say ozzie is better then the goalie so that good ant It


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My opinion on seamaster it is not up to scratch as the painting on the bezel looks as if it was done by a child the face is ok had to get rid of the strap hope they perk up with the next batch of watches


It's certainly not the best one is it? I didn't like the look of it or the Subby when I first saw the pictures. However I really liked the Subby when I saw it in the flesh & was hoping this would be the same - it's not. 
The Sheila on the other hand (wrist - sorry!) is a real "bute" IMO

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Bloody hell! You lot can waffle on! Lol. Lovely looking watch Kev.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Shoulda been here a coupla nights back - a dozen pages on a battery. Was expecting a few on polishing the damn battery too....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I think they should have space them out to have three very similar watches so close together was not good (the subby /the goalie / the ozzie ) then maybe not so notable ... but they say ozzie is better then the goalie so that good ant It


I think they're doing okay. There's always going to be a few unloved duds in the pile, but like with the pizza and the oz there are a couple of real diamonds once in a while.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think they're doing okay. There's always going to be a few unloved duds in the pile, but like with the pizza and the oz there are a couple of real diamonds once in a while.


 true but if they had spaced them out we likely would not have cared as much as the subby was a sort of hit and the ozzie is likely to be.. they should have maybe put the goalie in later when we have some with different face/ different size and shape if you see what i mean


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Shoulda been here a coupla nights back - a dozen pages on a battery. Was expecting a few on polishing the damn battery too....


 I also always polish my battery before inserting it hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The Lufty has been the best watch so far


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

fanty


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Putin or Pizza, depending on my mood 
Edit: or Ozzie lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think it's down to individuals. At the moment there's only 7 to find a favourite from, and that's going to get harder to find a favourite when there are 80 to choose from!
For me, the Lufty is the most stylish so far, with the Fanty a close 2nd, esp as its low price made it the most value for money.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My opinion on seamaster it is not up to scratch as the painting on the bezel looks as if it was done by a child the face is ok had to get rid of the strap hope they perk up with the next batch of watches


The Goalie is the first watch I would have preferred with some writing in the dial, sterile just looks wrong, and you can't tell which way up it should go with it's recessed crown!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The Goalie is the first watch I would have preferred with some writing in the dial, sterile just looks wrong, and you can't tell which way up it should go with it's recessed crown!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


That's where the date window was important, there's no orientation with that dial :-(


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

You know its all a matter of personal opinion , for me I really like the frenchie, for some reason Iv not bonded with the pizza , maybe because I love my Archive , for perhaps the most authentic , the fantys super , but I probably will never wear it , but it looks great in the watch box . Why dont we have some kind of poll , Iv seen them on other forums , does anyone know how to organise one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

With the engraving on the back, I wonder if we will drift away from natos so we can quickly show them to fellow wis'


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Alleycat said:


> Why dont we have some kind of poll , Iv seen them on other forums , does anyone know how to organise one?


Not sure how to add one into an existing thread, but I've never seen one you can add to. We gonna have the problem of adding a new watch to the poll every fortnight, and a poll with 80 watches in it is gonna be huge.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The Goalie is the first watch I would have preferred with some writing in the dial, sterile just looks wrong, and you can't tell which way up it should go with it's recessed crown!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


EM's photographer encountered that problem. If you look carefully at the picture of it on their web page - it's upside down.









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Conclusive proof
The Fanty with 2 votes is the winner lol wipeout


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Cunclusive proof
> The Fanty with 2 votes is the winner lol wipeout


ehehe

I have just found a flaw. Can't edit the poll now it's been started, so can't add any names or extra watches.
Suck. Or something to that effect.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Start again with the list. Go back and delete your link


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Start again with the list. Go back and delete your link


Good thinking Foxy. Give me 5 mins.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ehehe
> 
> I have just found a flaw. Can't edit the poll now it's been started, so can't add any names or extra watches.
> Suck. Or something to that effect.


Go advanced?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Will we only get one vote each ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ehehe
> 
> I have just found a flaw. Can't edit the poll now it's been started, so can't add any names or extra watches.
> Suck. Or something to that effect.


I just get the error "poll is not available"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay, it's up.

Vote for your favourite watch here

You can vote more than once per time.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Oz diver at the moment, but I think the Zero will take over when it arrives

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well maybe I was a bit harsh on the old goalie when I woke up a 3.03 this morning I could see a flash of colour when I moved my arm so bring it close to my face and pow.. I could read the hands all three and lo and behold the markings to so at least they did that right they are just as good as fanty or maybe even a tad more so yeah ... on o yes morning all have a lovely day what ever you will be doing  

p.s I meant in lume with this line ... they are just as good as fanty or maybe even a tad more so yeah


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Who's up for doing a review of issue 6 & 7 and posting it in the review thread??
> 
> Chico


Hi chico long time no see ........ Would be great if someone could keep your excellent original reviews going and get a forum mod yo update the front page.

sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Questionnaire asks how interested I am in the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Aussie 1970s diver, guess it will be 3atm seal only. They use the word chronograph a lot, do we think they will be?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol think g-shock no nonsense all business get's the job done so yeah g-shock I would think ..


A Dyson watch would claim to be indestructible, never need a battery or servicing, and then a small part would break which costs more than the original purchase price to repair.  Speaking from personal experience only you understand.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> you could be right


Mine was posted on the 28th April, so I'll have your reviews to read before I get to play with mine

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> this is what I am trying to do on phone but no luck


I have an app on the phone called image shrink, allows me to load straight into tapatalk

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think they should have space them out to have three very similar watches so close together was not good (the subby /the goalie / the ozzie ) then maybe not so notable ... but they say ozzie is better then the goalie so that good ant It


I'm taking a rest from MWC at the moment, the goalie and the oz didn't appeal, and I need to balance out the cost of the Vostok Ministry and Soki before I dip in again. The stubby still getting plenty of wear though.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk using shrink it not worked yet


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Love the Aussie 1970s diver, guess it will be 3atm seal only. They use the word chronograph a lot, do we think they will be?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


There's a few in there I like. Hopefully someone at EM knows the difference between a chronograph & a timepiece.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Trying a picture now

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Well done Smeagal


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning all (just) - with the encouragement/goading of Is That My watch  I dismantled my first watch at the weekend. I fear all is lost as I've just been out and bought a set of micro screwdrivers and I'll be ordering a hands remover off the 'bay this week for further investigations.








I also stuck the subby on a rather neat blue and silver/grey NATO - and think it looks pretty good. I fear the Seaman may be beyond the saving of a NATO, tho'








Have a good Bank Holiday folks.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Used 56kb instead of 200kb at least it worked

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

great

Bit of a surprise on the favourite watch poll, the pizza's on top so far. 
But which joker voted for the Japanese (which isn't out yet)? tsk, you kno the released version's always different than the pictures, dontcha?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> great
> 
> Bit of a surprise on the favourite watch poll, the pizza's on top. Which joker voted for the Japanese? (It's not out yet, and may not look like what we think it looks like).


I voted for the lufty i think the pizza would be my favourite if I hadnt got the archive


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Went on an all dayer with the other drivers from work yesterday, I don't think I've ever felt this rough. The wife said I was in a right state, I on the other hand remember nothing.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Went on an all dayer with the other drivers from work yesterday, I don't think I've ever felt this rough. The wife said I was in a right state, I on the other hand remember nothing.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Never again????


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Never again????


Yeah think I'm going to lay off for a LONG while.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah think I'm going to lay off for a LONG while.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


The only consolation is the next hangover will be worse as they get worse as you age lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Morning all (just) - with the encouragement/goading of Is That My watch  I dismantled my first watch at the weekend. I fear all is lost as I've just been out and bought a set of micro screwdrivers and I'll be ordering a hands remover off the 'bay this week for further investigations.
> View attachment 1482256
> 
> 
> ...












Snap! That's the best look for the subby imo. I tried it on a Bond NATO, which was ok, and a Bond Zulu, which overwhelmed it a bit. The blue and grey compliments it perfectly.


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ....which joker voted for the Japanese (which isn't out yet)?


That would have been me, sorry! 
Genuine mistake, I was perusing the list in the wee small hours of the morning. Very VERY tired, literally nodding while I was reading and scrolling up and down. While nodding my finger must have been on and off the mouse button coz I noticed about 3 had been selected.
I did deselect them (or at least thought I had) and vote for the Lufty.
Apologies everyone, please ignore that vote.


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Snap! That's the best look for the subby imo. I tried it on a Bond NATO, which was ok, and a Bond Zulu, which overwhelmed it a bit. The blue and grey compliments it perfectly.


You're clearly a chap of impeccable taste


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> That would have been me, sorry!
> Genuine mistake, I was perusing the list in the wee small hours of the morning. Very VERY tired, literally nodding while I was reading and scrolling up and down. While nodding my finger must have been on and off the mouse button coz I noticed about 3 had been selected.
> I did deselect them (or at least thought I had) and vote for the Lufty.
> Apologies everyone, please ignore that vote.


Is no biggie Karl ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Testing in the car



Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk







Still learning


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Anyone got a lead on a job lot of Natos?
Rather than buying one at a time it'd be nice to have an available selection.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Anyone got a lead on a job lot of Natos?
> Rather than buying one at a time it'd be nice to have an available selection.


10PCS Nylon Watch Strap Sports Military Replacement New Pattern Professional | eBay

10 for £9.99


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using TapatalkSome of the collection


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> 10PCS Nylon Watch Strap Sports Military Replacement New Pattern Professional | eBay
> 
> 10 for £9.99


I ordered that job lot, 20mm seems to be the sweet spot. I will still need a few odd sized, like 22mm for the Sheila but those will do most.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Morning all (just) - with the encouragement/goading of Is That My watch  I dismantled my first watch at the weekend. I fear all is lost as I've just been out and bought a set of micro screwdrivers and I'll be ordering a hands remover off the 'bay this week for further investigations.
> View attachment 1482256
> 
> 
> ...


lol fun was it not even better when they go back together right... lol been sorting my parents trees at the bottom of their place all day and I fair cream cracker now and scratch the temp diy watch too ... and my arms lol well done smeagal mate and love the watch have not saw that rotary before I like it. I think I will keep my eyes open for that one  o and hello every one else


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol fun was not even better when they go back together right... lol been sorting my parents trees at the bottom of their place all day and I fair cream cracker now and scratch the temp diy watch too ... and my arms lol well done smeagal mate and love the watch have not saw that rotary before I like it. I think I will keep my eyes open for that one  o and hello every one else


It is Swiss comando watch about 15 years old

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It is Swiss comando watch about 15 years old
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


nice I like.... it deffo will keep my eyes open for one mate


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It is Swiss comando watch about 15 years old
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


I had the same watch and very stylish , it came with a really nice brown padded leather strap. I gutted I cant find it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> I had the same watch and very stylish , it came with a really nice brown padded leather strap. I gutted I cant find it now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes mine had bracelet then black. Strap now nato

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> I had the same watch and very stylish , it came with a really nice brown padded leather strap. I gutted I cant find it now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's one on the bay right now!


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www........com/product/wholesale-10pcs-lots-high-quality-20mm-nylon/176328225.html

Any good?


----------



## anthonyroman (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Thanks for sharing the links. I love all the issues from Military watches collection magazine!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> http://www........com/product/wholesale-10pcs-lots-high-quality-20mm-nylon/176328225.html
> 
> Any good?


link don't want to work mate any chance of trying again ..and afternoon mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



anthonyroman said:


> Thanks for sharing the links. I love all the issues from Military watches collection magazine!


 hiya mate and welcome yeah they are doing not to bad at the moment let's hope they keep it up


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

For some reason eveytime i try and put it into a link it changes what ive done.
Its from d h gate, its 10 natos of choice for $22.72.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*

Since I smashed the glass on my beloved Flieg-a-like I've been having a play around on the lathe with some slices of sheet acrylic as outlined in an earlier post...

Military watches collection magazine - Page 792

...and here are a few more incarnations/developments.

REV:2

















as fitted and wristed...

















It definitely magnified the marks but I'd not put any real thought to the width of the cyclops ring or its depth or position on the face this was more about would it work? would it look good? and could I actually make it? I like the way the raised beading throws a refracted 'frame' around the dial but there was still plenty of scope for experimentation. Therefore for version two I decided to carry the lens all the way to the edge, take 1mm off the thickness (now 4mm) increase the width from 3mm to 5mm diameter and not cut it to the full half depth, In fact I ended up doing just that as I was enjoying the way my home made bit was taking a beautiful curl of continuous swarf off the blank! :rodekaart Pay attention Guvnah! See what you think folks.

REV:3

































Well that magnifies and no mistake.

And the wrist shot of course... you'll like this...









Well I do anyway.

A bit more info here if anyone's interested.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-acrylic-watch-crystal-scratch-1020448-3.html

Guv.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



The Guvnah said:


> Since I smashed the glass on my beloved Flieg-a-like I've been having a play around on the lathe with some slices of sheet acrylic as outlined in an earlier post...
> 
> Military watches collection magazine - Page 792
> 
> ...


Well done. Nice work

(Fancy doing one for me ?)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Good work it would look better with a smooth bezel don't you think

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



The Guvnah said:


> Since I smashed the glass on my beloved Flieg-a-like I've been having a play around on the lathe with some slices of sheet acrylic as outlined in an earlier post...
> 
> Military watches collection magazine - Page 792
> 
> ...


 how are you fixing it or are you slipping it in from underneath and the face is pinning it in place ?  but this one Is a 100 per scent improvement on last in my opinion well done that man


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Good work it would look better with a smooth bezel don't you think
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


possible but if you swap the case lol would it still be lufty ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



is that my watch said:


> hiya mate and welcome yeah they are doing not to bad at the moment let's hope they keep it up





The Guvnah said:


> Since I smashed the glass on my beloved Flieg-a-like I've been having a play around on the lathe with some slices of sheet acrylic as outlined in an earlier post...
> 
> Military watches collection magazine - Page 792
> 
> ...


Now I do like that. Can you do it to my Lufty ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



is that my watch said:


> how are you fixing it or are you slipping it in from underneath and the face is pinning it in place ?  but this one Is a 100 per scent improvement on last in my opinion well done that man


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk Do you want to smash my crystal


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*

Hi folks, I'm new to these forums but by way of introduction I have always loved watches without knowing much about them at all. Mainly I have bought the occasional Fossil watch partly because it was all I could afford but also as I liked some of the styles.

Have also subscribed to the watch collection and up to date on the issues - not sure if I will continue with the sub but I received a survey from them the other day asking opinions of future special issues and what I would be prepared to pay for them etc.

To be honest I would love to buy something like a TAG but that may have to wait a while!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



Jasonvoorhees said:


> Hi folks, I'm new to these forums but by way of introduction I have always loved watches without knowing much about them at all. Mainly I have bought the occasional Fossil watch partly because it was all I could afford but also as I liked some of the styles.
> 
> Have also subscribed to the watch collection and up to date on the issues - not sure if I will continue with the sub but I received a survey from them the other day asking opinions of future special issues and what I would be prepared to pay for them etc.
> 
> To be honest I would love to buy something like a TAG but that may have to wait a while!


 I loved fossil watches the old one's are some what iconic the new are nice but are starting to over price them self's ... which tag I have wanted a tag 3000 pro for some time after mine die .... which is your fav mwc so far ...and finally. hiya and welcome nice to meet ya mate


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*

Thanks for the warm welcome  I have a few Fossil watches...the TAG that caught my eye was either the F1 or the Aquaracer I think. Not sure if I have an out and out favourite with the watch collection yet.

i should mention that when my father was alive he was a toolmaker/watchmaker for Smiths so I guess my interest runs quite deep. He worked there for over 25 years and worked in Wishaw before he was made redundant - I think I still have the watch he got for 25 years service somewhere it just brings back lots of memories.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



Jasonvoorhees said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome  I have a few Fossil watches...the TAG that caught my eye was either the F1 or the Aquaracer I think. Not sure if I have an out and out favourite with the watch collection yet.
> 
> i should mention that when my father was alive he was a toolmaker/watchmaker for Smiths so I guess my interest runs quite deep. He worked there for over 25 years and worked in Wishaw before he was made redundant - I think I still have the watch he got for 25 years service somewhere it just brings back lots of memories.


 lol got an old smith of my granddad he had for 25 years long service one of the best brands around


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



Jasonvoorhees said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome  I have a few Fossil watches...the TAG that caught my eye was either the F1 or the Aquaracer I think. Not sure if I have an out and out favourite with the watch collection yet.
> 
> i should mention that when my father was alive he was a toolmaker/watchmaker for Smiths so I guess my interest runs quite deep. He worked there for over 25 years and worked in Wishaw before he was made redundant - I think I still have the watch he got for 25 years service somewhere it just brings back lots of memories.


Nice story Jason. Welcome to the thread ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*

Going to ask a couple of questions so forgive my ignorance. I know that there is no substitute but what are people's opinions on replica watches? Apologies if we can't talk about them on here but it may be my only way to get a particular style of watch that I would like.

also is there such a thing as a watch collectors club?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

You're not allowed discuss replicas on WUS. We are however free to discuss homages to classic watches. Lots of us have got homages based on the MWC collection. 

This thread has become a watch collectors club. Affordable watches mostly. 

What watch are you looking to get a homage of? 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



Jasonvoorhees said:


> also is there such a thing as a watch collectors club?


You're on it!

Welcome....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



Jasonvoorhees said:


> Going to ask a couple of questions so forgive my ignorance. I know that there is no substitute but what are people's opinions on replica watches? Apologies if we can't talk about them on here but it may be my only way to get a particular style of watch that I would like.
> 
> also is there such a thing as a watch collectors club?


As Pep said we can't talk about them here. And in my n00b days I bought a couple and was very unsatisfied with them. However if you tell us what watches you like but can't afford instead of a replica we can suggest to you a similar original watch that will be affordable and of really nice quality in it's own right. So what is it that's caught your eye?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*

On reflection maybe jason meant homages, replicas not direct copies/fake's?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*

I would assume you are talking about Issue 5 - Italian diver the pizza as we call it their are two at the moment we look at... theirs the archie - proper name the archive and the infantry brand one ...smeagals got and I'm sure he will put a pic for you of this one  if you ask


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*











Kevinw said:


> Well done. Nice work
> 
> (Fancy doing one for me ?)


Erm... OK, don't see why not. I'm glad you like it Kev. I'm wearing it now and can't stop m'self taking sneaky glances at it. I've got a bit of fettling and refining of dimensions to do but I should have something I'm happy with in a week or so. I've also got to knock up a fixture to allow me to flame polish it rather than spending 2 hours lapping and polishing. Flame polishing will yield a superior finish too but it will doubtless take a few trials to get it perfect. Other than that I'd be more than happy to produce another for you. Drop me a PM and we'll work something out.



smeagal said:


> Good work it would look better with a smooth bezel don't you think


I hear what you're saying Smeagol, I know exactly what you mean. That said I personally like the 'knurled' upper case but a smooth casing might be a bit more harmonious and better prepare the eye for the the crystal's toroidal form. You can be sure that I'll be popping the crystals out of a few more watches to try this theory out.



is that my watch said:


> how are you fixing it or are you slipping it in from underneath and the face is pinning it in place ?  but this one Is a 100 per scent improvement on last in my opinion well done that man


It's a light press fit from the front minus the teflon liner which threw an 'orrible incongruous ring of white around the dial that I didn't much care for. At the moment it's a few thou' under its final size to allow for easy swap outs but is still secure enough for gentle daily wear, hell I've been wearing it all day around the machine and it hasn't shown any inclination to come adrift and is sufficiently tight that it's impossible to rotate. The final revision is intended to be a tight press fit bedded onto a bead of crystal cement.



is that my watch said:


> possible but if you swap the case lol would it still be lufty ?


'Fraid not. it might be nice, but it wouldn't be lufty.



pepperami said:


> Now I do like that. Can you do it to my Lufty ☺


Yep, I can do that for you, as I said give me a week or so to get them dimensionally and cosmetically correct and I'm sure we can work one out. P.M's the way to go if you want one chap.

And thanks everyone for your appreciations and encouragement.

t.t.f.n.

The Guv


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*

To be honest I love the look of TAG Carerras but the best part of 5 grand puts me off slightly


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



pepperami said:


> On reflection maybe jason meant homages, replicas not direct copies/fake's?


 I would agree with you there I think he meant homage type deal to


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk Do you want to smash my crystal


Yep, not a problem, box it up and send it to me, I will shoot it in the face and return it to you twice as handsome.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



Jasonvoorhees said:


> To be honest I love the look of TAG Carerras but the best part of 5 grand puts me off slightly


well a tag Monaco is around 2k if this helps but you could maybe get a homage one for a lot less i have not come across one yet but i bet theirs a tag carerras is out there .. there is a decent tag Monaco out there for like £24.99 but I'm sure we look at a site were cheaper


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



is that my watch said:


> well a tag Monaco is around 2k if this helps but you could maybe get a homage one for a lot less i have not come across one yet but i bet theirs a tag carerras is out there .. there is a decent tag Monaco out there for like £24.99 but I'm sure we look at a site were cheaper


2K is probably 1.9k too much  not seen the TAG Monaco yet but will take a look....thanks!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



Jasonvoorhees said:


> 2K is probably 1.9k too much  not seen the TAG Monaco yet but will take a look....thanks!


 ask watchsmeller or sharyfisher or.... lol theirs about ten that would be happy to put up a pic for you wont you guys  i will see if i can find the link we was looking at for you mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

found the pic any way


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The Grand Carerras are definitely some sexy watches. Have you got a picture of the model you like? I'll definitely be able to show you some fantastic alternatives if you have.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

didn't someone my Accurist was an homage to a tag grand carrera

Borrow off t'interweb


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This thread has all sorts of homages

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/extremely-inexpensive-famous-watch-homage-club-856673.html


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The Grand Carerras are definitely some sexy watches. Have you got a picture of the model you like? I'll definitely be able to show you some fantastic alternatives if you have.


struggling to get a pic but it's the one with the black strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Didn't someone my Accurist was an homage to a tag grand carrera
> Get a pic in a mo
> Borrow off t'interweb


 theirs a naughty one that's looks like yours yes don't no if it's based on one of them tho


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Jason and welcome

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Better pic


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Better pic


now that is nice!!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

You can get these new for under £50. Or ebay like mine was £30.
Bit of a bugger to read when hands go into the white zone. But who would use a watch to tell the time lol

Keep it under yer sleeve if yer in Craignuek lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> You can get these new for under £50. Or ebay like mine was £30.
> Bit of a bugger to read when hands go into the white zone. But who would use a watch to tell the time lol


 59.99 in argos at the moment am waiting for the sale to get one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this is in argos for 199.99 but I'm sure online you could find it cheaper


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Nicer but pricier


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Oh man you guys are jus teasing now lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Oh man you guys are jus teasing now lol


if you hang about round here for long enough we'll have you buying all sorts ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Oh man you guys are jus teasing now lol


 I will see if I can find it cheaper online waiting for argos to do the half price sale they do about this time of the year lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

How about an Archive. Lots of us got inspired to get one by issue 5. The pizza.

Less than 30 on the bay 




























Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

You'll soon have a £200 watch on a £1.25 nato lol
And a SOKI. Dont get excited, its just a watch


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> if you hang about round here for long enough we'll have you buying all sorts ;-)


somehow I believe you . So far I have 3 fossils and a Casio waveceptor(which I have misplaced). There is a whole new watch world out there for me to make myself popular with the missus....


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I will see if I can find it cheaper online waiting for argos to do the half price sale they do about this time of the year lol


Give me a heads up when you see them doing this please!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just took my daughter home and now minus a watch It was a bling sub by Klaus Kobek cost a ton and she has been going on about it for a couple of years and I just gave in I only wore it for dress up times I dont get many of those she likes bigger watches yet the son in law has more expensive watches than me Am I to soft or just a good dad


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> You'll soon have a £200 watch on a £1.25 nato lol


 some of the watches I have bought the strap have been right stinker they was not cheap ether


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just took my daughter home and now minus a watch It was a bling sub by Klaus Kobek cost a ton and she has been going on about it for a couple of years and I just gave in I only wore it for dress up times I dont get many of those she likes bigger watches yet the son in law has more expensive watches than me Am I to soft or just a good dad


 just a good dad


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive bought cheap broken watches on the bay just for the strap
But will use them to practice hand removal and replacement
Hoping to get 1.5 komandirskies in the post asap lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ive bought cheap broken watches on the bay just for the strap
> But will use them to practice hand removal and replacement


Foxy are you going to tell Jason about Vostoks and HMTs lol or wait?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ive bought cheap broken watches on the bay just for the strap
> But will use them to practice hand removal and replacement
> Hoping to get 1.5 komandirskies in the post asap lol


yeah some of the old watches it's the only way to replace the strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Foxy are you going to tell Jason about Vostoks and HMTs lol or wait?


 lol don't want to over load the sense lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Let him settle in first. Half the fun is discovering them, then the addiction. Secretly trawling charity shops with a hat n sunglasses in the middle of summer. Watching junkies trading in cash converters to see if their selling their grand dads rolexs, then waiting to see if the assistants in the shop under price them


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Foxy are you going to tell Jason about Vostoks and HMTs lol or wait?


now you gotta enlighten me and tell me what these are


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> now you gotta enlighten me and tell me what these are


Too much to take in Jason, we need to wait till you are fully hooked lol! Then we'll go in for the kill!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

HMT are cheap indian watches. Very nice and collectable

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=843363

Vostok are Russian collectables and also very cheap even brand new are under £40


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> HMT are cheap indian watches. Very nice and collectable
> 
> "The HMT Thread"
> 
> Vostok are Russian collectables and also very cheap even brand new are under £40


just had had a quick look on the bay for vostoks and there seem to be quite a few...are they all "genuine" as I like the style of quite a lot of them


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just took my daughter home and now minus a watch It was a bling sub by Klaus Kobek cost a ton and she has been going on about it for a couple of years and I just gave in I only wore it for dress up times I dont get many of those she likes bigger watches yet the son in law has more expensive watches than me Am I to soft or just a good dad


 The top one I gave away


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Any un genuine ones will be outed very quickly. The russian watches are generally of a military theme but a few nice non-military one come by.








Like this one of mine


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> just had had a quick look on the bay for vostoks and there seem to be quite a few...are they all "genuine" as I like the style of quite a lot of them


there are a small number of fakes out their but the quality let them down or on occasion they look to new for what they are suppose to be but you can tell i think  if not it just been made last week in the Russian fed so don't really matter lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The top one I gave away


I can see why she liked it. Other one looks better though


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> just had had a quick look on the bay for vostoks and there seem to be quite a few...are they all "genuine" as I like the style of quite a lot of them


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-lets-see-them-791366.html

The Vostok Komanderskie, very reasonable, russian mechanical workhorse!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The top one I gave away


 the bottom one is very tag ish I like that a lot mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

For new ones, find sellers zenitar and meranom. For used i (grudingly lol) recommend asap31.
Maybe others could name used sellers.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think jason could be our quickest convert to watch freak?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> For new ones, find sellers zenitar and meranom. For used i (grudingly lol) recommend asap31.
> Maybe others could name used sellers.


lol I was thinking hmmmm lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I can see why she liked it. Other one looks better though


I like my GMT I could not wear the other one every day the wife bought it for my 60th birthday and new I did not wear it so she okayd for her to get it


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think jason could be our quickest convert to watch freak?


Right I need to goto bed before I make "several" purchases . Thanks for warm welcome and the education guys


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Right I need to goto bed before I make "several" purchases . Thanks for warm welcome and the education guys


anytime mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the bottom one is very tag ish I like that a lot mate


Its a homage to the rolex gmt master 2 by alpha around 60 or 70 pounds


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think jason could be our quickest convert to watch freak?


 lol I think we are all to some degree.. I scratch my arms all up early cutting down some trees but I was more upset I had scratch the face on my watch lol ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time goodnight all


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> struggling to get a pic but it's the one with the black strap


Go for a Christopher Ward C3 Malvern Mk II
Fantastic watch, Swiss Made, unbeatable value at £215.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Book reading time goodnight all


good nite mate  I was just thinking quitting time catch you all tomorrow


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I came across this a few days ago on the bay, what do you guys think?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I came across this a few days ago on the bay, what do you guys think?
> View attachment 1482986


Don't you already have a Lufty? What is that watch doing that Lufty isn't? Otherwise you're just buying the same watch over again I'd think.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Don't you already have a Lufty? What is that watch doing that Lufty isn't? Otherwise you're just buying the same watch over again I'd think.


I think it looks better quality, it's also a manual wind. it's only like buying 2 or 3 archives or any other watch for that matter lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think it looks better quality, it's also a manual wind. it's only like buying 2 or 3 archives or any other watch for that matter lol


If you really want something in that style that is a genuine step up from the Lufty have a look at Laco (who were one of the originators of this style) and also Ticino. They are both going to be quality watches and you can also look at Parnis. Anything else is just going to be a very small incremental difference from the Lufty.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all . I like it sharky and the crown different and the face markings are different and shape of case and a mech what more could you want and I bet it reasonably priced .. so I will give the old goalie and run about this morning no on second thoughts . the lufty thanks sharky for the idea so have a great day everyone catch you all later


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning all, fanty for me this morning.

Smeagal, hope your soki comes today

Who else is expecting post today after the bank holiday delay?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, Seiko for me today. I'm hoping for my Soki today too, also lots of nato's ;-)










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Lufty for the school run
Now am back, its the Paninni.
Gonna be chop n change till postie arrives with or without my komandirskies


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fanty didn't stay on the wrist long, the powers of the SOKI took over!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Fanty didn't stay on the wrist long, the powers of the SOKI took over!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Should get soki this morning

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry. wrong thread.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Look at these, absolutely identical to soki but a different name on the dial

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300903016709

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Look at these, absolutely identical to soki but a different name on the dial
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300903016709
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I was looking at those. The hands look different to the Soki. It states they're in the UK too. Looking at them side by side in pics I think I prefer the Soki, but never seen either in the flesh (yet!)

Morning all BTW.

Vostok Komandirskie on my wrist today.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Those hands are the same as soki, im sure. Have seen these on ebay but every picture obscures the makers name


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Those hands are the same as soki, im sure. Have seen these on ebay but every picture obscures the makers name


Yeah you're right - didn't notice the hour hand was the same as the Soki. I wonder what the name is lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Strange textured deployment on the braclet too.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I quite like them actually and they are pretty much identical to the soki and based in the uk. I may buy one to compare and as I love my soki so much I could have a different watch but the same lol. I'm determined to find the makers name

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> It was my birthday last week and I got given this! I need to find out some more info on it. It was my grandad's watch. It's a Tudor Oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a thread dedicated to Tudors and Rolexs, best post in there for best opinions


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

They appear to do a dark green bezel version aswell 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Those hands are the same as soki, im sure. Have seen these on ebay but every picture obscures the makers name


I'm pretty sure the name on them is Sewor, I saw them when I was looking at the Soki's

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Sewor is correct. Quick search of WUS got this 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=995702
Amongst others


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The Breguet catalogue just came, and if I'm reading the price list right it's a pretty safe bet I'll never own one if those ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

My soki has appeared to have gained approx 1 minute over night. This has happened once or twice but seems to be the following morning after being wound up before bed

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm pretty sure the name on them is Sewor, I saw them when I was looking at the Soki's
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Sewor? Bit too close to sewer for my liking.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> My soki has appeared to have gained approx 1 minute over night. This has happened once or twice but seems to be the following morning after being wound up before bed.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Hardly the end of the world for a £8.99 watch. Let it run out sometimes. Might break it in
I only give it 5 or 6 twists at night if im going to wear it the next day


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hardly the end of the world for a £8.99 watch. Let it run out sometimes. Might break it in
> I only give it 5 or 6 twists at night if im going to wear it the next day


I give it 5 twists before bed but tonight I'm not going to wind it and see if it's still running in the morning, if so wearing it during the day is enough to keep it going over night and no need to be wound.

Your right, for £8.99 that's not bad but I'm a bit of a perfectionist and have a touch of OCD so I'm not dealing with this too well lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I quite like them actually and they are pretty much identical to the soki and based in the uk. I may buy one to compare and as I love my soki so much I could have a different watch but the same lol. I'm determined to find the makers name
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I would be interested in one  mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> My soki has appeared to have gained approx 1 minute over night. This has happened once or twice but seems to be the following morning after being wound up before bed
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Are you wearing the soki to bed. If not try store it face down. Some say it can slow a watch slightly?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I give it 5 twists before bed but tonight I'm not going to wind it and see if it's still running in the morning, if so wearing it during the day is enough to keep it going over night and no need to be wound.
> 
> Your right, for £8.99 that's not bad but I'm a bit of a perfectionist and have a touch of OCD so I'm not dealing with this too well lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 If it has a flywheel in it there's no need to wind it mate that is there when it has not been use in a while to wind the spring to get it started


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

If any of you have been ordering the catalogues, send a request for the Breguet one. The order form is quick and painless and is easy to find on their site. They have some really nice watches, but you might get a bit of a shock when you open the price list. 

Search Breguet La Musicale on YouTube. It plays music and according to the price guide it costs £64,000.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would be interested in one  mate


Nice aren't they, the face looks a little busier on this rather than the soki



pepperami said:


> Are you wearing the soki to bed. If not try store it face down. Some say it can slow a watch slightly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


No I take it off when I get in to bed, after I've wound it. I'll try that tonight 



is that my watch said:


> If it has a flywheel in it there's no need to wind it mate that is there when it has not been use in a while to wind the spring to get it started


I'm a noob to automatics mate, I don't suppose anyone knows if it has a flywheel? I'm not winding it tonight anyway, I've worn it everyday since it came so it's getting wound up during the day, many be me winding it up when it's already wound up speeds it up a little?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Nice aren't they, the face looks a little busier on this rather than the soki
> 
> No I take it off when I get in to bed, after I've wound it. I'll try that tonight
> 
> ...


 could be wrong but if it says automatic in my mind it would have a flywheel to wind it automatically... were as a manual winder is us winding it up every 36 hours 

yes I would think it would settle to a rhyme when wound right . me I would normal wind my watch first thing in the morning with a manual


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning guys. Postman's been...........no soki :-(


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

With an automatic once you're wearing it the watch will automatically wind from the movements of your arm. This is fine if you wear the watch everyday as it can hold up to 36 hours on it's reserve before it runs out.

If you wear different watches everyday then what you'll find is that when you pick up your automatic to wear it it's going to be dead. That's where the hand winding comes into play. Give it a few shakes to get the rotor moving and a little bit of juice in it and then top it up by hand winding it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> With an automatic once you're wearing it the watch will automatically wind from the movements of your arm. This is fine if you wear the watch everyday as it can hold up to 36 hours on it's reserve before it runs out.
> 
> If you wear different watches everyday then what you'll find is that when you pick up your automatic to wear it it's going to be dead. That's where the hand winding comes into play. Give it a few shakes to get the rotor moving and a little bit of juice in it and then top it up by hand winding it.


Can you hand wind a Soki? Just asking 😀

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-4...2-timex-c9-$60-shipped-worldwide-1025230.html

some of you guys might like this, he's in Ireland so shipping wont be bad?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can you hand wind a Soki? Just asking 😀
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Well chaps it's time for the Oozoo winners
> 
> Oozoo 1
> 
> ...


Recieved today. Thanks Kev
Damn thats a hunk of steel. Its humungous lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Fox Covert said:


> Recieved today. Thanks Kev
> Damn thats a hunk of steel. Its humungous lol


Wahey! First ones found its home!

Enjoy!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Recieved today. Thanks Kev
> Damn thats a hunk of steel. Its humungous lol


Still looks awesome.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

No Komandirskies yet. Y'now ive just realised ive had 4different watches on since 8 am.

Hehe I can feel gravity taking over as I turn my wrist with the Oozoo on


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Having had the Archive surgically removed today I am wearing the SBS.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well don't like my new postie she walk straight past my house and I thought noooo lol ..then I was just about to go out and the doorbell rang it was my neighbour from like ten doors down I thought I have not got the time... lol but I spied a tube in her hand an I thought I mite just... so I open the door and yes... package for yours truly had been posted in her porch so thank her kindly and then ran down the road because I was late .. kicking postie in the ankles on the way past lol so yeah thanks kev am liking the weight of this one


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



pepperami said:


> Now I do like that. Can you do it to my Lufty ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk





is that my watch said:


> I would assume you are talking about Issue 5 - Italian diver the pizza as we call it their are two at the moment we look at... theirs the archie - proper name the archive and the infantry brand one ...smeagals got and I'm sure he will put a pic for you of this one  if you ask


There are also Parnis and Getat for the MM style, but would those be considered as fakes as they use the MM branding on some models?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> well don't like my new postie she walk straight past my house and I thought noooo lol ..then I was just about to go out and the doorbell rang it was my neighbour from like ten doors down I thought I have not got the time... lol but I spied a tube in her hand an I thought I mite just... so I open the door and yes... package for yours truly had been posted in her porch so thank her kindly and then ran down the road because I was late .. kicking postie in the ankles on the way past lol so yeah thanks kev am liking the weight of this one


Yay! Another one gets home!

Hope it suits you!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks kev 










This is my smallest watch but I really like the look of it I think I'll be buying some more smaller watches in the future


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

blanchy said:


> Thanks kev
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 from 4, 1 to go!

Enjoy!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks kev
> 
> This is my smallest watch but I really like the look of it I think I'll be buying some more smaller watches in the future


 do like that one in the middle we chatted about .lol hows it ticking still looking gooood


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Itmy. Got the spring bars ! Perfect job and came so quick! Thanks a lot dude! 

Sent the watch today. Via airmail. Hope you get it soon☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do like that one in the middle we chatted about .lol hows it ticking still looking gooood


Its still going strong I'm using it as a work beater at the minute, Ill have to do a bit of research into its history after my exams


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Good afternoon all. Just stopped for a coffee and my client hasn't turned up. WUS time, I think.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Itmy. Got the spring bars ! Perfect job and came so quick! Thanks a lot dude!
> 
> Sent the watch today. Via airmail. Hope you get it soon☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


cheer's mate.. my pleasure anytime ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Its still going strong I'm using it as a work beater at the minute, Ill have to do a bit of research into its history after my exams


 yeah very nice mate so jel ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well no soki delivery for me today! it seems so long since my last delivery I may have to go on ebay to buy something else to cheer me up lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Facelift for the Flieger - 'reglazing' Sit. Rep.*



theoldwoman said:


> There are also Parnis and Getat for the MM style, but would those be considered as fakes as they use the MM branding on some models?


They're not fakes or replicas per se, as they haven't got Panerai or Luminor written on the dial. However Panerai have trademarked the Marine Militare name, so although we can talk about them, we mustn't post any pictures of them unless the M***** M******* is blanked out. And technically we must refer to them as MM, not the full name.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well no soki delivery for me today! it seems so long since my last delivery I may have to go on ebay to buy something else to cheer me up lol


Yeah mine didn't turn up either Sharky I'm trying to resist the urge too !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to a cheap olive drab green nato? The strap in the Citron is a bit itchy


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ignore my last post I just remembered that dalliance sent me a link a few weeks ago


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I know that this watch was amazingly cheap, but it's getting some great adoration and comments. For £19!?!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ignore my last post I just remembered that dalliance sent me a link a few weeks ago


LOL you typed that as I was about to post a link !

In case anyone else is interested ....

Nylon Military Army Diver Watch Strap Band Wristwatch Buckle Gift for Man Women | eBay

for the money you cant grumble .


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

4 out of 4!! Thanks kev!!

Aren't we lucky people 










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't know if l have a soki yet as wife not home yet and me at work.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

dalliance said:


> LOL you typed that as I was about to post a link !
> 
> In case anyone else is interested ....
> 
> ...


I just ordered one from there  cant go wrong for that price


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ive swapped on a black nato untill the green one arrives 









I put this strap on the acqua so I could keep it on its stand but I actually think it doesn't look half bad on that strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> 4 out of 4!! Thanks kev!!
> 
> Aren't we lucky people
> 
> ...


don't remember that one dam I will have to pay more attention lol  me like


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't remember that one dam I will have to pay more attention lol  me like


Haha. I was runner up to keys original giveaway and I was unsure what it was going to look like till it got here, very happy 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1483695
> 
> 
> I know that this watch was amazingly cheap, but it's getting some great adoration and comments. For £19!?!
> ...


You know I've had more comments regarding the Archive than any other watched I've ever owned, is usually 'that's a lovely big watch' lol.

Waiting for my replacment to come now, hope its soon!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You know I've had more comments regarding the Archive than any other watched I've ever owned, is usually 'that's a lovely big watch' lol.
> 
> Waiting for my replacment to come now, hope its soon!


I really like my archive I think I'll get something like it but better quality for Xmas lol planning ahead already


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Haha. I was runner up to keys original giveaway and I was unsure what it was going to look like till it got here, very happy
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


lol was that the mystery prize


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> 4 out of 4!! Thanks kev!!
> 
> Aren't we lucky people
> 
> ...


That's nice. Like that a lot

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

danmh said:


> 4 out of 4!! Thanks kev!!
> 
> Aren't we lucky people
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Glad everyone's happy

Honda genny?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> You know I've had more comments regarding the Archive than any other watched I've ever owned, is usually 'that's a lovely big watch' lol.
> 
> Waiting for my replacment to come now, hope its soon!


I've had not one comment on mine. I must stop hanging around blind people....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I've had not one comment on mine. I must stop hanging around blind people....


It's the way you wear it chrono lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> It's the way you wear it chrono lol


Or not, obviously. Are you hawking yours under people's noses or something?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

have you every done this I order a watch so I could use it for modding I like the case but when it came it looks nothing like the pic lol  it's the same I have check the codes lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Or not, obviously. Are you hawking yours under people's noses or something?


I've never had a comment either! but that's because I have no friends lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Or not, obviously. Are you hawking yours under people's noses or something?


No I continually tell people the time, always works


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Brilliant! Glad everyone's happy
> 
> Honda genny?


Hi kev

Yep trustworthy Honda engine, although this ones in for repair. Started off as a service and the carb was blocked, got it running but the carb was faulty anyway

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my soki will put up pic when sorted out wife said not another watch no I said just making up for the one I gave away no comment after that


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got my soki will put up pic when sorted out wife said not another watch no I said just making up for the one I gave away no comment after that


Which one did you get smeagal, the Pepsi bezel ? I hope mine turns up tomorrow. How many days did your take mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Back to the Archive to help me through the tedium of ironing the school uniforms.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Which one did you get smeagal, the Pepsi bezel ? I hope mine turns up tomorrow. How many days did your take mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


You lot have inspired me to buy a Soki, even though I expect it to be dreadful or broken on arrival like all the other Chinese watches I have bought, they look like to much fun! I used to have an MQJ sub (£15) , which was the best looking sub copy I have ever seen for less than £200 but it gradually disintegrated.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Which one did you get smeagal, the Pepsi bezel ? I hope mine turns up tomorrow. How many days did your take mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !












Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Nice, I can't wait.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Normal sub

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Which one did you get smeagal, the Pepsi bezel ? I hope mine turns up tomorrow. How many days did your take mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 sent for same time as dammah

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Amazes me how they manage such a watch at that price. You wouldnt find the hands alone at that price.
Challenge set lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Amazes me how they manage such a watch at that price. You wouldnt find the hands alone at that price.
> Challenge set lol


Poor sods working in terrible conditions for little pay with no payed breaks, sick leave or holidays.......probably. Same reason stores like primark and such can sell T-shirts for two quid.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

GRRRR !!! now you lot have got me thinking about getting a Soki ( it was in the back of my mind anyway ) ...and I havent even got my last purchase through the post yet !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You lot have inspired me to buy a Soki, even though I expect it to be dreadful or broken on arrival like all the other Chinese watches I have bought, they look like to much fun! I used to have an MQJ sub (£15) , which was the best looking sub copy I have ever seen for less than £200 but it gradually disintegrated.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


For what you pay you dont mind if it falls apart after a couple of years I have had a couple of big name rsss and paid quite a bit and did not last a couple of weeks and the winder stems broke all I can say for under 9 quid I am very happy


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Put my soki on at about 9am, took it off at about 12pm, just got in from work and it died at 2.45pm. It was also wound up from last night. Is it normal to run out so quick?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Put my soki on at about 9am, took it off at about 12pm, just got in from work and it died at 2.45pm. It was also wound up from last night. Is it normal to run out so quick?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


If you are having problems I will trade you the Henley I got by mistake if you like mate straight swap


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I would say yes. Just shake it, set time and good to wear again. Try winding some more at night, you'll soon get the cut of its jib
Dont expect it to stay wound for days on end. You could get an autowinder if your flush


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> If you are having problems I will trade you the Henley I got by mistake if you like mate straight swap


Hey mate, could you post a pic of said watch? I think I'm just having teething problems with it lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I would say yes. Just shake it, set time and good to wear again. Try winding some more at night, you'll soon get the cut of its jib
> Dont expect it to stay wound for days on end. You could get an autowinder if your flush


Depends how long you wear it the cheapest auto winder is wearing the watch. On my alpha it was just the initial wind after that normal wear unless you leave it for a considerable time then just reset and wear.


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

I'm not even back for 5 mins and you have got me looking at Soki watches now


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I would say yes. Just shake it, set time and good to wear again. Try winding some more at night, you'll soon get the cut of its jib
> Dont expect it to stay wound for days on end. You could get an autowinder if your flush


Do you know if sokis can be over wound?

I know it's sounds weird but the more I wind it the faster it gets lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> Do you know if sokis can be over wound?
> 
> I know it's sounds weird but the more I wind it the faster it gets lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I dont think so. Most i have done is about 20-25 thumb rolls


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Do you know if sokis can be over wound?
> 
> I know it's sounds weird but the more I wind it the faster it gets lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Its an auto you should not have to wind it


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> I'm not even back for 5 mins and you have got me looking at Soki watches now


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Just out of interest how many watches does everyone have? And also what is your most expensive and what is your favourite watch?


so many questions


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I got 25 plus some in the post. Price range from under £1 - £50.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> I'm not even back for 5 mins and you have got me looking at Soki watches now


Tomorrow it'll be Orkina's
The day after it'll be Jaragars ... oh, you've already had those.
ok
The day after it'll be HMT
Then it'll be Vostoks

We're a relentless bunch. And if you've still got money left over, then you're just not taking this watch-collecting lark seriously enough lol

Oh, and you need an Archive before you even start.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hey mate, could you post a pic of said watch? I think I'm just having teething problems with it lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 the sub-dials are fake and it still has the glass plastic cover still on .. I will be on in about an hour mate


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Friendliest forum I have encountered for a long long time! I have no idea how they can make some of these watches for this price.....take a look at this one....it's a bit out of the £50 price point but I like it. Tissot can be hit or miss in my opinion.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Just out of interest how many watches does everyone have? And also what is your most expensive and what is your favourite watch?
> 
> so many questions


I've got 28, 1 soon to be delivered(soki), ranged between £9 and £300. Fave Citizen Eco-Drive pro diver


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the sub-dials are fake and it still has the glass plastic cover still on .. I will be on in about an hour mate


That's really nice mate, I'm gonna keep on at the soki for now as I think it's something I'm not doing right lol. I'll bear that in mind though  how much to flip it??

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Just out of interest how many watches does everyone have? And also what is your most expensive and what is your favourite watch?
> 
> so many questions


I have 20 less than my age my dearest £189 my cheapest £5 off ebay my favourite my old oris watch


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have 20 less than my age my dearest £189 my cheapest £5 off ebay my favourite my old oris watch


WOW you got 62 watches lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> WOW you got 62 watches lol


that would make me 80 odds


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> that would make me 80 odds


Hehe


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Just out of interest how many watches does everyone have? And also what is your most expensive and what is your favourite watch?


7 watches.
Dearest - £160 Citizen
Cheapest - £4 EM Fanty
Favourite - Archive polished (Homage of Panerai Luminor Base model £4,300) snip at £28


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

So with the first 6 EM watches out of the way, what's people's verdicts? Above par, below par or average?

Do you think there's been good variety and what do you think of the quality and build of the watches so far?

Questions, questions, questions lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> So with the first 6 EM watches out of the way, what's people's verdicts? Above par, below par or average?
> 
> Do you think there's been good variety and what do you think of the quality and build of the watches so far?
> 
> ...


3 good 2 bad 1 ugly


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 3 good 2 bad 1 ugly


The good- Boston Celtics, Hertha Berlin, AC Milan.
The bad- Paris San germain,Bishop Aukland.
the ugly-Moscow Dynamo


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I have been trying to get a decent lume shot and this is all I have come up with so far and a shot on a black croc strap I like it on the strap a lot lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I have been trying to get a decent lume shot and this is all I have come up with so far and a shot on a black croc strap I like it on the strap a lot lol


I like the dial its the bezel that puts me off Mine has a black croc strap to


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

danmh said:


> So with the first 6 EM watches out of the way, what's people's verdicts? Above par, below par or average?
> 
> Do you think there's been good variety and what do you think of the quality and build of the watches so far?
> 
> ...


From the first 6 I havent liked 2 of the watches ( the Putin and the Froggy ), however I think there has been a good variety and they have all been very good quality .

Its good to see that EM are responding to peoples comments and are improving elements of the watches as they go along i.e the description of the watches being put on the back .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like the dial its the bezel that puts me off


yes got plans to put the face in different case when I find one suitable it's a pity it don't fit the subby  I think the face is the best part as I have said before


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree with smeagal 3 good and 3 not so good. I have 1,3 & 5. No even number issues yet.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have 13 watches, with another on the way. Most expensive is a Revue Thommen diver which is worth about £600. My favourite is a Seiko Sea Urchin with a Pepsi dial, that is the one I most often pick up. Cheapest would be the Fanty.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes got plans to put the face in different case when I find one suitable it's a pity it don't fit the subby  I think the face is the best part as I have said before












Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk







I agree a different bezel


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I have been trying to get a decent lume shot and this is all I have come up with so far and a shot on a black croc strap I like it on the strap a lot lol


Here you go  









not sure why that went sideways but hey ho lol

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I left my flash on


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using TapatalkI agree a different bzel


 true I thought the face quality let the subby down but you imagine the subbys blue bezel and the face of the goalie would look great .. hoping the ozzie mite fit with the plain case I think it would look interesting lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> From the first 6 I havent liked 2 of the watches ( the Putin and the Froggy ), however I think there has been a good variety and they have all been very good quality .
> 
> Its good to see that EM are responding to peoples comments and are improving elements of the watches as they go along i.e the description of the watches being put on the back .





Almac said:


> I agree with smeagal 3 good and 3 not so good. I have 1,3 & 5. No even number issues yet.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


You didn't get issue 2, the Lufty?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 notice upside down same as magazine


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here you go
> 
> not sure why that went sideways but hey ho lol
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


 you can even see the second hand. I think It does beat the fanty on lume what do you guys say can anyone do a fanty and goalie side by side lume shot


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You didn't get issue 2, the Lufty?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


No I didn't get the lufty. At the time I thought it to be too big as I have skinny wrists but having worn the pizza and the Archive I might think differently now. Mmmmm I wonder if there might be one on eBay?

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> No I didn't get the lufty. At the time I thought it to be too big as I have skinny wrists but having worn the pizza and the Archive I might think differently now. Mmmmm I wonder if there might be one on eBay?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Yes but most going for crazy prices. I got skinny wrists too but the Lufty is my favorite so far. As everyone probably knows by now hahaha!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, my most expensive watch is my Citizen promaster titanium pmt56-2732 which I bought about 5ish years ago for about £200. I've seen it change hands for a lot more though! Hopefully an investment.
My cheapest watch is the Fanty for £3.99! Great. 
9 watches altogether, but I think I'll be ordering a Soki soon!


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Found a lufty currently £6.99 but still 4 days to go will watch it and see what it goes to.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Just out of interest are people going to stick with this collection? I have setup a subscription so have received all issues so far.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Just out of interest are people going to stick with this collection? I have setup a subscription so have received all issues so far.....


 if they keep up the quality yes


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you can even see the second hand. I think It does beat the fanty on lume what do you guys say can anyone do a fanty and goalie side by side lume shot












Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Just out of interest are people going to stick with this collection? I have setup a subscription so have received all issues so far.....


Maybe if the watch has numbers on the face!
i only like a watch with numbers! Strange but true!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


 thanks sharky... about the same by the look of it ant it guys ...


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Someone mentioned above about eaglemoss listening it their customers - has there been announcements from them as to things they are doing with the watches? I haven't seen anything.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Someone mentioned above about eaglemoss listening it their customers - has there been announcements from them as to things they are doing with the watches? I haven't seen anything.


They haven't announced anything, but everything we moaned about in here..... has suddenly been added to the latest watches. Like the names on the backs now.
Either they read this thread, or someone's cattle-prodded it in front of them.


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Ah ok understood  just got my latest issue which is number 7 so from what issue are they putting detail on the back of the watches?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading time now goodnight all.



Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Issue 6&7 have engraved backs


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The missus posted the watch for itmy today and the guy in the post office said that the UK won't accept anything with batteries? 
Has anyone ever heard of this? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Nope but Im in the UK.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The missus posted the watch for itmy today and the guy in the post office said that the UK won't accept anything with batteries?
> Has anyone ever heard of this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I was checking on the UK postal site, it says cameras etc are ok once they have a battery approved in the UK, I'm wondering if this could be an issue if you got a quartz watch from Aisa? never heard of this, maybe the PO guy was being OTT.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> The missus posted the watch for itmy today and the guy in the post office said that the UK won't accept anything with batteries?
> Has anyone ever heard of this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I'm sure I've had a few things come from abroad with batteries in them, I've definitely had quartz watches from overseas.

I think it's referring more to things like laptop and camera batteries that can hold large charges as opposed to small low voltage button cells, especially those safely in devices.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm sure I've had a few things come from abroad with batteries in them, I've definitely had quartz watches from overseas.
> 
> I think it's referring more to things like laptop and camera batteries that can hold large charges as opposed to small low voltage button cells, especially those safely in devices.


Yes I think this is the case, you are up late shaggy? I'm on my ritual wind down from evening shift and staring to nod now lol


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

First of all, I apologise in advance for the length of this thread....

Tonight (well, last night and this morning seeing as it'll probably be well after 4am by the time I'm done) I've been testing the lumes on those I have so far.
I'm not subscribing, just got them on order from local newsagent, so I'm only up to the Goalie so far.
I've mentioned elsewhere on WUS (and maybe on this thread) that my primary hobby is astronomy. Which means I'm out in pitch dark for extended periods quite regularly. Well tonight a few of us went up to our regular dark-site, a place that gets TRULY dark - so dark that on moonless nights you literally can't see your hand in front of your face.
Normally wouldn't have gone up there on a cloudy night like tonight but a few of us were checking out some other stuff, so I took my 6 MWC watches too.

I 'charged' the lumes for 15 mins using the car headlights - hung then from pins stuck in a board, and stood the board against the back wall of our 'warm-hut'. Then left them in full dark, and examined them at various intervals. By about 20 mins after lights-out I was fully dark-adapted, and used my trusty astronomer's faint red light so I could take notes without harming my night-vision.

Anyhoo.... here's the results:

0 mins
Fanty - Pizza - Goalie - Bright dial and hands, numbers easy to read on F and P, hr. markers strong on G
Second hand on Goalie easily visible
Sub - Hands good, nothing on dial, marker at 0 on bezel nice and bright.
Russkie - Dial faint, not easy to read numbers
Lufty - Bright hands, Minutes on dial faint, inner hour dial brighter than outer minute markers

5 mins
As above, but min hand on the Sub is already dimming.

15 mins
Min hand of Sub still dimming, hr hand now beginning to follow it.

30 mins
Fanty - Faded a little, but still strong. Numbers easily readable.
Lufty - 2-shade Dial holding steady. Hands beginning to fade, Hr hand now not much brighter than centre brighter section of dial.
Sub - Min hand almost gone, can only see it using averted vision. Only the hour hand and '0' marker still easy to see.
Russkie - Dial fading, hands still fairly good, though not as good as F, P, and G
Pizza - All good. Numbers easy to read hands still strong.
Goalie - Hands and dial markings still strong. Tip of min hand still visible. best overall at 30 mins

45 mins
All as above - generally a little fainter - except.
Subby now out of it - Min hand gone, even with good dark-adapted eyes - Hour hand fading badly too. Now unusable.
Lufty hour hand has faded enough that it's now getting harder to see against the general glow of the inner 'hours' section of the dial.

1 hour
Goalie - Best at the hour mark. Strongest hands and dial. Tip of the second hand still just about visible
Fanty - Next best. Numbers are still readable, hands second only to the goalie
Pizza - 3rd. Numbers still easy to read, thanks to their size. Hands about 4th brightest, marginally dimmer than the Russkie at this stage.
Russkie - 4th overall. Hands very slightly brighter than the Pizza, but dial is fading. Numbers not readable, but their faint glows are usable as vague markers.
Lufty - 5th. Min markers even dimmer than the Russkie. Hr hand is now VERY difficult to distinguish from the glow of the 'busy' inner hour section of the dial. Min hand still as good as the Pizza though.

1½ hrs
All a little dimmer, but pretty much as the 1 hr mark, except:
Strangely, the Lufty's inner hour circle has faded more than the hour hand, so the hand is now easier to see than it was at 1 hour..???
The min hand of the Pizza is hard to separate (Visually) from the hr hand when they're close to each other.
Goalie - tip of the second hand still hasn't completely faded away.
Fanty and Goalie best - nowt to choose between them
Pizza next best
Now the Lufty's hour hand is a bit more prominent it's difficult to choose between Lufty and Russkie for 4th and 5th
Subby's min hand now completely gone, only the 0 marker is visible, and even that is VERY dim.

2 hrs
All getting quite dim now, but here's how they stand.
Goalie - Now noticeably the best, everything still fairly clearly defined, except the second hand has now gone. Overall maybe 20% of the output compared to the 5 minute mark.
Fanty - A strong second. Numbers now hazy and indistinct, but hands quite good, and still easy to tell the time.
Russkie - Numbers pretty much gone, but the hands are now relatively prominent against the dark dial, still OK to tell the time.
Pizza - Dial is still quite good, the large numbers can still be read, but thin hands now getting harder to see, as I mentioned above, it's hard to tell which hand is which when they're next to each other.
Lufty - All VERY dim now - I can make out the time, but only just.
Sub - '0' marker only just visible with averted vision now.

*note* 
'averted vision' is a trick that astronomers use in the dark - Human eyesight, when dark-adapted, is more light-sensitive 15º to 20º off-centre.
The centre of human vision is mostly 'cone' detectors, good in daylight, rubbish at night - In a ring, around the core of cones, are the 'rod' detectors, which give us our night vision.
So... In the dark... By looking a little to the side of something, it appears brighter.
It's a bit counter-intuitive, but visual astronomers get into the habit of doing it almost without thinking about it, when looking at something faint.

Then quite a big gap, due to doing astro-gear related stuff.
And the last check of the night because I packed up and came home after this...

3¼ hrs
Lufty - no longer usable, could only see the minute hand, and needed averted vision for it.
Pizza - no longer usable, could still see dial markers and even faintly make out the numbers. Averted vision only gave an indistinct clue to where the hands were though, and couldn't tell the difference between them
Russkie - Could see the hands and make out the time. Dial dead though.
Fanty - Hands still usable, and could even still see where the numbers were (faintly), though couldn't actually read them.
Goalie - The winner so far. Dial markers dim, but still relatively clear and distinct. Hands still bright enough to tell the time without much trouble.

And now I'm desperately in need of some shut-eye. Out until 3am, then a 45 min drive home, followed by 20+ mins typing.... I'll probably sleep until Noon - LOL

Night-night b-)


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Outstanding information. Thanks Karl.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The missus posted the watch for itmy today and the guy in the post office said that the UK won't accept anything with batteries?
> Has anyone ever heard of this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


don't worry if you can't send it mate. No biggie mate did it to help you so not worry if you can't send it. If you need anything else I will help mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> First of all, I apologise in advance for the length of this thread....
> 
> Tonight (well, last night and this morning seeing as it'll probably be well after 4am by the time I'm done) I've been testing the lumes on those I have so far.
> I'm not subscribing, just got them on order from local newsagent, so I'm only up to the Goalie so far.
> ...


 Just new the goalie would be the best when I saw it the other night and mention it on here it was at +4 hours so yeah ... thanks karl would have been great to have a shot of all six lume up hey sharky? . Morning all yes I think as I worn the goalie all nite I mite as well leave it on today for now ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Just new the goalie would be the best when I saw it the other night and mention it on here it was at +4 hours so yeah ... thanks karl would have been great to have a shot of all six lume up hey sharky? . Morning all yes I think as I worn the goalie all nite I mite as well leave it on today for now ...


After reading about Karl's experiment I've chosen the Goalie too today in his honour!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The missus posted the watch for itmy today and the guy in the post office said that the UK won't accept anything with batteries?
> Has anyone ever heard of this?


My post office told me that batteries can only sent over seas if they are inserted in the device, i.e. camera, phone, watch etc..... loose batteries can't be sent! I'm not sure how we get around buying bulk batteries from abroad in that case lol unless they are less bothered about stuff coming into the country as opposed to stuff going out!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My post office told me that batteries can only sent over seas if they are inserted in the device, i.e. camera, phone, watch etc..... loose batteries can't be sent! I'm not sure how we get around buying bulk batteries from abroad in that case lol unless they are less bothered about stuff coming into the country as opposed to stuff going out!


 possible they are worry that if they are loose they could leak or be crushed and explode maybe or he was a d&ck and felt like being a jobs worth some times it how you read the guidelines and then put them in action were it could be loose battery's are not allowed and he takes it as all battery's lol .. we have all know guy's like that it's the only time they can feel powerful I true feel sorry for them lol so I give them a smile then say the golden word's pop out of my mouth ( I will speak with your supervisor ) lol normal get's thing done lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Astrokarl for taking the time to do that, very interesting piece of information, we won't expect you till atleast midday lol.

What was it you were out to see? "Space" fascinates me

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks Astrokarl for taking the time to do that, very interesting piece of information, we won't expect you till atleast midday lol.
> 
> What was it you were out to see? "Space" fascinates me
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


lol I bet little green men lol ....


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Just out of interest how many watches does everyone have? And also what is your most expensive and what is your favourite watch?
> 
> so many questions


I've got a dozen, mostly subby-esque with a few 'oddballs'. Most expensive is one of these at £40 (Pic link to web):









My favourite is my 12 year old el-cheapo Spanish €12 no-brand sub-subby - it just keeps going and feels like it 'belongs' on my wrist. Tho' the Pizza's not far behind...


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

On my way to Head Office. Big watch, skinny wrist.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Off to work wearing soki seeing how it keeps time read posts later


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

08:56 watch change time!









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> 08:56 watch change time!
> 
> View attachment 1484584
> 
> ...


wonder what the lume is like on that


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> wonder what the lume is like on that


I put a pic up of the lume on the Sheila last night with the Goalie, only the hands are lumed, shame really


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I put a pic up of the lume on the Sheila last night with the Goalie, only the hands are lumed, shame really


lol I did wonder were the hands was from lol  that a bit disappointing with the nice markings on the face


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Off to work wearing soki seeing how it keeps time read posts later


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk waiting for bus in car with soki


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Yes I think this is the case, you are up late shaggy? I'm on my ritual wind down from evening shift and staring to nod now lol


I'm always up late Pep, the time when my wife and kids have gone to bed is my time to relax and enjoy myself, maybe have a little session on the Playstation or put some headphones on and watch something on the computer. I usually hit the sack after 1pm, I find it extremely hard to do so any earlier than that.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

yayy, my Soki arrived this morning! I was going to try it with the supplied bracelet BUT I can't get it over my hand so Nato it is then ;-)


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yayy, my Soki arrived this morning! I was going to try it with the supplied bracelet BUT I can't get it over my hand so Nato it is then ;-)


That's good sharky, I was surprised at the size of the bracelet, it was a tad too big for me but no where near enough to remove a link so I just moved the spring bar over a hole in the clasp 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wearing my Nighthawk today.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> That's good sharky, I was surprised at the size of the bracelet, it was a tad too big for me but no where near enough to remove a link so I just moved the spring bar over a hole in the clasp


With a bit of persuasion I got it on and is just long enough but with the loss of a layer of skin lol










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't worry if you can't send it mate. No biggie mate did it to help you so not worry if you can't send it. If you need anything else I will help mate


Don't worry mate it was posted yesterday, just lest hope the SAS don't intercept it and then raid your house


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> With a bit of persuasion I got it on and is just long enough but with the loss of a layer of skin lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks gorgeous, hope mine arrives next Monday, can't wait.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I searched soki and read the threads that came up, someone said theirs was gaining 150 seconds a day and said that the movement in these can be adjusted? Does anyone know if this is true and if so has anyone attempted it?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I searched soki and read the threads that came up, someone said theirs was gaining 150 seconds a day and said that the movement in these can be adjusted? Does anyone know if this is true and if so has anyone attempted it?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Not something I'd attempt, but I think all autos can be adjusted


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> I searched soki and read the threads that came up, someone said theirs was gaining 150 seconds a day and said that the movement in these can be adjusted? Does anyone know if this is true and if so has anyone attempted it?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Ive not opened mine up. If it was gaining that much i would consider getting a replacement from the seller. I beleive they let you keep the old one but expect you to pay carraige for the replacment. So ive gathered.after reading the same searches. But dont look for problems you dont have.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> I searched soki and read the threads that came up, someone said theirs was gaining 150 seconds a day and said that the movement in these can be adjusted? Does anyone know if this is true and if so has anyone attempted it?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Pretty much all mechanical movements can be regulated. It's just a little screw that you move in *extremely* small movements to essentially speed it up or slow it down. But you really do need a timeographer machine to give you a precise readout. Otherwise it can be done without but it's lot of trial and error. I believe you can also get some smartphone apps that can act a little like a timeographer in a very basic sense.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Another day at work and today I'm wearing the US infantry on a grey NATO. Nice.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think you have to live with a little inaccuracy when it comes to mechanical/automatic watches, some folk become slaves to trying to reach the accuracy of a quartz mechanism when its impossible?

I've seen lads on WUS complaining about a 2 second daily gain on a orange monster etc. too many variables with a mechanical watch engine to expect perfection, I just check against a G and adjust, I don't need second to second accuracy


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

It's certainly not something I would attempt until I had all the right equipment. I just wasn't sure if your able to adjust the cheaper mechanical watches 

I'm just off to try and find the smartphone app for watch accuracy 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yayy, my Soki arrived this morning! I was going to try it with the supplied bracelet BUT I can't get it over my hand so Nato it is then ;-)


Sob....sniff....still no soki from the postman. Enjoy yours though Sharky 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> It's certainly not something I would attempt until I had all the right equipment. I just wasn't sure if your able to adjust the cheaper mechanical watches
> 
> I'm just off to try and find the smartphone app for watch accuracy
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


If your watch is a little fast you'll always be early


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> If your watch is a little fast you'll always be early


I'd rather have a watch that's on time and risk getting the sack lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'd rather have a watch that's on time and risk getting the sack lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


How inaccurate is the watch?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

If you want it super accurate then aviod watches that dont hack
Now a days with so many sources around the watch has been relegated to a guide IMHO
Mind you, I suppose that depends on your environment


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> If you want it super accurate then aviod watches that dont hack
> Now a days with so many sources around the watch has been relegated to a guide IMHO


Even watches with chronometer status have an acceptable range, perfection is impossible, even quartz can loose accuracy over time, hence daily adjustment with waveceptors and atomic models, even atomic clocks can loose milli seconds over millions of years


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How inaccurate is the watch?


I wound it before bed at say 11pm to keep it going through the night, got up at say 8.30am and it was about 60 seconds fast. I expect some in accuracy with autos and I'll see how it's done tomorrow morning or even before I go to bed tonight

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Pretty much all mechanical movements can be regulated. It's just a little screw that you move in *extremely* small movements to essentially speed it up or slow it down. But you really do need a timeographer machine to give you a precise readout. Otherwise it can be done without but it's lot of trial and error. I believe you can also get some smartphone apps that can act a little like a timeographer in a very basic sense.


When I need pinpoint second accuracy I'll wear a quartz. For sheer beauty I prefer to wear some automatics and mechanicals. Now that I've caught the collecting bug I have that choice! lol.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I wound it before bed at say 11pm to keep it going through the night, got up at say 8.30am and it was about 60 seconds fast. I expect some in accuracy with autos and I'll see how it's done tomorrow morning or even before I go to bed tonight
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


That's an inaccuracy of less that 0.2%  if I done my head maths correctly, which isn't a bad range?

It lost 1 minute in 570 minutes


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I always thought mechanicals were rich mans watches so I never even bothered looking at them, i always bought quartz. My boss bought me a chinese agouti as a Christmas present and I fell in love with it but I dropped it and cracked the crystal, then I found the soki and I think it's acceptable for there to be a small +\- with autos whereas quartz seem to be pretty much spot on and more reliable for accurate time keeping where essential

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Don't worry mate it was posted yesterday, just lest hope the SAS don't intercept it and then raid your house


 lol I think I will be ok as longs as It was not the *Casio's* F-91W lol ...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's an inaccuracy of less that 0.2%  if I done my head maths correctly, which isn't a bad range?


When put like that it seems almost not worth mentioning. I only noticed it when my phone said 8.30 and the watch said 8.31 it looked so obvious lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sob....sniff....still no soki from the postman. Enjoy yours though Sharky
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I would ask your next door neighbour that were postie posted mine hmph


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would ask your next door neighbour that were postie posted mine hmph


Unfortunately no, I was stood at the window waiting for him........yeah I know LOL !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Unfortunately no, I was stood at the window waiting for him........yeah I know LOL !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Do you think there's some sort of hospital that accepts watch collectors? 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Do you think there's some sort of hospital that accepts watch collectors?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yeah, they have those special jackets there that let you hug yourself all day.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah, they have those special jackets there that let you hug yourself all day.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


My girlfriend took me to a place like that and asked me if I liked the look of it and whether I'd like to go back next week for another visit 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

In lieu of my soki not arriving I'm wearing my Jaragar today, might swap to the archive later though ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Unfortunately no, I was stood at the window waiting for him........yeah I know LOL !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


so was I postie went straight past no letters nothing then ten minutes later next door neighbour well ten doors down knock on and said it had been left in her porch grrrr.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah, they have those special jackets there that let you hug yourself all day.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 do you think it could hold your arms to the front then at least we could see our watches


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so was I postie went straight past no letters nothing then ten minutes later next door neighbour well ten doors down knock on and said it had been left in her porch grrrr.


I work for Royal Mail I've known our postman Ste for over 15 years if I'm not in for a parcel he takes it home with him and brings it back in the evening on his way to the conservative club (he lives round the corner from me).

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I work for Royal Mail I've known our postman Ste for over 15 years if I'm not in for a parcel he takes it home with him and brings it back in the evening on his way to the conservative club (he lives round the corner from me).
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


aright for some  hehe


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> aright for some  hehe


Yeah it sure beats the dreaded red card so I'm happy and Ste gets a bottle of scotch at Christmas so he's very happy !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I work for Royal Mail I've known our postman Ste for over 15 years if I'm not in for a parcel he takes it home with him and brings it back in the evening on his way to the conservative club (he lives round the corner from me).
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Atleast you don't get one of them horrid little slips through your letter box saying "sorry you weren't in" !! And then jumping in the car to the sorting office to find out they're closed!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

For anyone with large hands or over tight braclet i can recommend these. Just fitted one to a Casio Futurist that had been shortened.
Fits perfect now
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/200913168518?&txnId=1048050617010


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> For anyone with large hands or over tight braclet i can recommend these. Just fitted one to a Casio Futurist that had been shortened.
> Fits perfect now
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/200913168518?&txnId=1048050617010


What a good idea! I didn't know you could get spares like that 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

watch strap compass | eBay

any of you guys got one of these guys or would consider getting one


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yayy, my Soki arrived this morning! I was going to try it with the supplied bracelet BUT I can't get it over my hand so Nato it is then ;-)


 http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/200913168518?&txnId=1048050617010


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> What a good idea! I didn't know you could get spares like that
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Was looking to getting a new strap till i found that.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> watch strap compass | eBay
> 
> any of you guys got one of these guys or would consider getting one


I like it ! I'm gonna order one later.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I like it ! I'm gonna order one later.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Only cost pennies lol and you'll always know where you are even if you don't know the time


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> When put like that it seems almost not worth mentioning. I only noticed it when my phone said 8.30 and the watch said 8.31 it looked so obvious lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Not the best way to judge. At 9:30:59 your watch will look as 9:31 but phone shows 9:30


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Not the best way to judge. At 9:30:59 your watch will look as 9:31 but phone shows 9:30


Sorry I should have explained better, on my iphone I have a digital clock on the main screen and on the menu there's analogue clock, when setting all my watches I go by the analogue clock

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Only cost pennies lol and you'll always know where you are even if you don't know the time


beat ya to it pep


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> beat ya to it pep


How accurate are the compasses ITMW ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> How accurate are the compasses ITMW ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 lol it came with a strap so i don't know if it' as good as the ones on the bay.. ant bad if your stuck and drunk and know you live south lol hehe

but it does look like this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Str...s_HikingEquipment_RL&var=&hash=item35d30bfc6a


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> How accurate are the compasses ITMW ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


1 degree out and you could end up in Zimbabwe ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Atleast you don't get one of them horrid little slips through your letter box saying "sorry you weren't in" !! And then jumping in the car to the sorting office to find out they're closed!!


If I get one of those slips it usually has the words collect in 48 hours or could be 72 if it's on a friday! I'm sure they take em home to see what's in em lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> If I get one of those slips it usually has the words collect in 48 hours or could be 72 if it's on a friday! I'm sure they take em home to see what's in em lol


Or try them on if it's clothes from Paris lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Out of the 3 items I bought on Sunday ( the SBS faulty , Bond Nato ( Harley ) strap and Watch repair kit ) , the first to arrive is the Bond Nato from monkey_swag .

Cannot sing the praises of monkey_swag enough ...the strap is excellent quality and yet again they sent some free spring bars with it ....for a fiver I gotta say you cant beat their straps .

Only problem is I have a strap and no watch to put it on as it hasnt arrived yet ! lol .......or dont I ??

After much gritting of teeth and tugging of strap I "squeezed" my new 22mm strap onto the 20mm Subby....only problem is now I have decided the subby looks damned good on it and so I am gonna have to order one the right size .....

sheesh one thing really does lead to another in this watch collecting malarky !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> In lieu of my soki not arriving I'm wearing my Jaragar today, might swap to the archive later though ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


That is a lovely beast, one I've resisted ordering yet, although at 15 quid we could miss pizza night this week and I could order one! Real pizza that is, not the MWC Panerai homage.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a question ......

at what stage do I admit that I have a "problem "....?

I have gone from owning 1 watch to this .....



with more on the way !

LOL


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I have a question ......
> 
> at what stage do I admit that I have a "problem "....?
> 
> ...


you're nowhere near the stage of having a problem yet lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you're nowhere near the stage of having a problem yet lol


Surely the "red flags" are there ?? lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hows those Orkinas doing?
Found a lot on amazon including this one here at £16.98

















Images from Amazon

full range on amazon here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Orkina have also had a go at a sub homage identical to a soki 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hows those Orkinas doing?
> Found a lot on amazon including this one here at £16.98
> 
> 
> ...


Erm forgive me if I am being stupid ..BUT what the heck is the point of having a "date window/magnifier " on the watch glass when its not even a feature of the watch ??

That just looks stupid beyond belief !

edit ---- after just looking at the other pix of the watch on amazon there is actually a very small date window that the minute hand is covering in the above pic ....however it still looks awful .


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hows those Orkinas doing?
> Found a lot on amazon including this one here at £16.98
> 
> 
> ...


My wife just did a huge sigh when she saw me looking at these photos lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

My wife has bought 3 or 4 in the last week and we both stalk the poor postie lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> My wife has bought 3 or 4 in the last week and we both stalk the poor postie lol


he'll think he's carrying a bomb with all that ticking in his bag lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Check thread later. Just been in wh smith they over 30 copies of the goallie I don't think it is.selling

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Check thread later. Just been in wh smith they over 30 copies of the goallie I don't think it is.selling
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Wow 30 copies!!!! Just imagine how much money they would lose if these weren't sale or return

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Thought I'd have a change from the Jaragar earlier and wear my G10 for a bit. It seems tiny in comparison !










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so we talk about how many watches we own how do I count all the parts I got and the one in different states of repair and the old one's for my teenage years that I would never part with but never wear.. and my temporary skip in to loud watches that are like kpow in your face and ... my novelty fazed I had and the diver faze.. and the it's endless ...I keep finding watches I forget about so what counts...... lol but none of them are worth what I paid for them now that's watch collecting for you.... but i would feel really bad if I would indulge my little fancy in watches to more then say a ton for a watch I can sort of fool myself that under that sum is a fun past time but if I was going to get a 250 upwards watch to justify it.. it would have to be worn a lot and I know it would not so I say a ton is my limit and I have not found a watch that pushed me more than say 50 quid or so above so when I have the time say a day or two I will try and count them lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so we talk about how many watches we own how do I count all the parts I got and the one in different states of repair and the old one's for my teenage years that I would never part with but never wear.. and my temporary skip in to loud watches that are like kpow in your face and ... my novelty fazed I had and the diver faze.. and the it's endless ...I keep finding watches I forget about so what counts...... lol but none of them are worth what I paid for them now that's watch collecting for you.... but i would feel really bad if I would indulge my little fancy in watches to more then say a ton for a watch I can sort of fool myself that under that sum is a fun past time but if I was going to get a 250 upwards watch to justify it.. it would have to be worn a lot and I know it would not so I say a ton is my limit and I have not found a watch that pushed me more than say 50 quid or so above so when I have the time say a day or two I will try and count them lol


Count 'em all and let us know ITMW.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Count 'em all and let us know ITMW.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I second this!!

And then sell me some lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Count 'em all and let us know ITMW.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 rough count 71 ish sorry say 72 ish watches but I don't think I got a problem do you haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> rough count 71 ish sorry say 72 ish watches but I don't think I got a problem do you haha


Ha ! Not a problem ? LOL I'd say your terminal ITMW, let's put it this way I'm gonna use you as a benchmark for when the wife accuses me of having a problem.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ha ! Not a problem ? LOL I'd say your terminal ITMW, let's put it this way I'm gonna use you as a benchmark for when the wife accuses me of having a problem.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I have been collecting watches for the last 20 years or so ...so that's what four a year lol that don't sound to bad does it


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I started this year with two watches. Both were presents. I now have 12 watches. 8 MWC, 2 presents an Archive and a Casio. The cheapest is the Fanty at £3.99 and the Casio is the most expensive at £89.98. I haven't upgraded any onto Nato/Zulu's yet, but my Mantary Panerai Homage needs new straps.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> rough count 71 ish sorry say 72 ish watches but I don't think I got a problem do you haha


The only problem I can see is that it's not a round number, you need more! I'm not even half way, I'd better get buying lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Or try them on if it's clothes from Paris lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Mental image of the Postman wearing the wife's mail-order smalls just can't be unseen......


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The only problem I can see is that it's not a round number, you need more! I'm not even half way, I'd better get buying lol


lol was just looking thro the ones in different state of repair so when does it become a watch I wonder is it once a movement and dial are put together or when they are put in the case or when they have the crystal fitted or when they have the strap or I don't know lol  and people think it is easy collecting watches lol it ant


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I started this year with two watches. Both were presents. I now have 12 watches. 8 MWC, 2 presents an Archive and a Casio. The cheapest is the Fanty at £3.99 and the Casio is the most expensive at £89.98. I haven't upgraded any onto Nato/Zulu's yet, but my Mantary Panerai Homage needs new straps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


some times you will get 3 or 4 in one go then it maybe month's to the next one I mean in this month I had two mwc plus back ups which I don't even count lol then the nice one from kev I looking for a nice strap for that one.. the one i order but got it wrong and one I hoping will get shortly thanks pep mate so with out mwc and given ...I have got two in the last month do you like the way i add them up lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Eveni all, I will have to stop going into the office to work, it takes me an hour to catch up when I get in!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh, yes, no Soki (or any pits at all) today. I think tonight I will wear the Sheila.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. Prior to this MWC I had two digital Casio's. I now have 9 'proper' watches, this includes spare MWC infantry and Pizza so they don't count. Cheapest is infantry at £4 and dearest is the Archvive at £20. Add to that 7 NATOs and some tools I see beginnings of a problem

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

It's the tools that signify the inexorable slide...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh, yes, no Soki (or any pits at all) today. I think tonight I will wear the Sheila.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


had mine on all day and it is keeping time with my phone so i am very pleased the only gripe is the winder just got to be careful with it and the bracelet other than that it is very good for the price


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> had mine on all day and it is keeping time with my phone so i am very pleased the only gripe is the winder just got to be careful with it and the bracelet other than that it is very good for the price


 I think you can screw it down to make it safe mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so we talk about how many watches we own how do I count all the parts I got and the one in different states of repair and the old one's for my teenage years that I would never part with but never wear.. and my temporary skip in to loud watches that are like kpow in your face and ... my novelty fazed I had and the diver faze.. and the it's endless ...I keep finding watches I forget about so what counts...... lol but none of them are worth what I paid for them now that's watch collecting for you.... but i would feel really bad if I would indulge my little fancy in watches to more then say a ton for a watch I can sort of fool myself that under that sum is a fun past time but if I was going to get a 250 upwards watch to justify it.. it would have to be worn a lot and I know it would not so I say a ton is my limit and I have not found a watch that pushed me more than say 50 quid or so above so when I have the time say a day or two I will try and count them lol


Not even the Combo?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think you can screw it down to make it safe mate


Yes. Push in hard with thumb and finger and twist it round. It is a bit tricky but you soon get the knack


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not even the Combo?


waiting to hopeful get it from from cash cons when some one with more money then sense want to flip when he want's the next in watch .... but hope in general prices mite drop when the buzz ends when the next one comes out... and theirs always an exception that makes the rule lol we will see


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yes. Push in hard with thumb and finger and twist it round. It is a bit tricky but you soon get the knack


Yes I know its not a very strong stem as you can feel the movement all I am saying is be careful


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> had mine on all day and it is keeping time with my phone so i am very pleased the only gripe is the winder just got to be careful with it and the bracelet other than that it is very good for the price


Yeah I have had one before the bracelet is dreadful. Going straight on a NATO.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes I know its not a very strong stem as you can feel the movement all I am saying is be careful


what wrong with the bracelet mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what wrong with the bracelet mate


I am afraid it just feels cheap I could use one of my heavier bracelets


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am afraid it just feels cheap I could use one of my heavier bracelets


how about a shark mesh strap what's it size


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about a shark mesh strap what's it size


20 mm going to try a nato


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 20 mm going to try a nato


well I got a 20mm shark mesh strap if the nato does not suit we can sort something out mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Quiet on here tonight peeps, everyone watching the soaps? Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> Quiet on here tonight peeps, everyone watching the soaps? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


NCSI.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 20 mm going to try a nato


I found a nice shark mesh, was thinking of getting it for my soki. got one on my eco drive diver and it's the most comfortable bracelet I've worn 

20mm Shark Mesh watch strap - divers | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Quiet on here tonight peeps, everyone watching the soaps? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Just sat down, got a copy of the new robocop. Promised the wife I wouldn't spend the film tapping away at my phone !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> NCSI.


I knew there was something bugging me when I read that .....then it dawned on me 3 mins later.....its N....C...I...S.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just sat down, got a copy of the new robocop. Promised the wife I wouldn't spend the film tapping away at my phone !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


You know that's never going to happen lol! Good film?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> NCSI.


Masterchef for me and then I thought, I'll have an early night and do some shopping in bed lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

danmh said:


> You know that's never going to happen lol! Good film?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Not even Samuel L Jackson could save THAT film and crikey he tried !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

[QUO TE=dalliance;7783014]Not even Samuel L Jackson could save THAT film and crikey he tried ![/QUOTE]

Can't remember if I've ever seen it lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Just watched Chicago Fire on Sky Living, not brilliant but me and my Mrs watch it because I'm a Firefighter! 
Got into the characters so we have to watch it now. Trouble is I just sit there picking fault with it, but it's not real so I'll have to calm down!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I knew there was something bugging me when I read that .....then it dawned on me 3 mins later.....its N....C...I...S.


Forgot 24 oops Got the last 6 series and trying to fix a watch whilst listening to footy on radio


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I found a nice shark mesh, was thinking of getting it for my soki. got one on my eco drive diver and it's the most comfortable bracelet I've worn
> 
> 20mm Shark Mesh watch strap - divers | eBay


 mines slightly different to that sharky mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Forgot 24 oops Got the last 6 series and trying to fix a watch whilst listening to footy on radio












Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> mines slightly different to that sharky mate


I've seen the buckle type ones, are they comfortable? not too bulky where they overlap? it looks nice


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Just watched Chicago Fire on Sky Living, not brilliant but me and my Mrs watch it because I'm a Firefighter!
> Got into the characters so we have to watch it now. Trouble is I just sit there picking fault with it, but it's not real so I'll have to calm down!!


It aint a bad series ..I do like how they have now tied it in with the new Chicago PD series ......

The bad side of being so net savvy is that I know ALL the decent websites for Movie and TV prog streaming ...I am ahead of most of the US TV series being aired here...and its a bugger when there is something I am REALLY into as I tend to stay up til the wee small hours to catch it as soon as its uploaded .


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Soki has kept excellent time today  

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Soki has kept excellent time today
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Good


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> waiting to hopeful get it from from cash cons when some one with more money then sense want to flip when he want's the next in watch .... but hope in general prices mite drop when the buzz ends when the next one comes out... and theirs always an exception that makes the rule lol we will see


I doubt you'll ever see one at Cash Converters. It's not a watch that's officially sold in stores in Europe, and it's also a watch lovers kind of watch, someone would be more likely to sell it on the forums here or on Ebay rather than walking into Cash Converters with it for whatever they would pay you for it.

Having said that though I was *very* surprised when I saw a Citizen Ecozilla in the window of a cash converters. I can't tell you how quickly I rushed in to buy it!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Good


I think letting it run out last night did it some good, question is do I let it run out tonight or wind it up?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> I think letting it run out tonight fine it some good, question is do I let it run out tonight or wind it up?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Just wear till bedtime and leave till morning should be ok


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've seen the buckle type ones, are they comfortable? not too bulky where they overlap? it looks nice


 I found it a bit uncomfortable because I wear the face on the inside of my wrist so the buckle was rubbing on my wrist bone but if you wear it normally it should be comfortably I would have thought pic include to show what I mean


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Oh ok, you think it will still be running in the morning?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Mine will hope yours does to


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just wear till bedtime and leave till morning should be ok


Oh ok, you think it will still be running in the morning?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so we talk about how many watches we own how do I count all the parts I got and the one in different states of repair and the old one's for my teenage years that I would never part with but never wear.. and my temporary skip in to loud watches that are like kpow in your face and ... my novelty fazed I had and the diver faze.. and the it's endless ...I keep finding watches I forget about so what counts...... lol but none of them are worth what I paid for them now that's watch collecting for you.... but i would feel really bad if I would indulge my little fancy in watches to more then say a ton for a watch I can sort of fool myself that under that sum is a fun past time but if I was going to get a 250 upwards watch to justify it.. it would have to be worn a lot and I know it would not so I say a ton is my limit and I have not found a watch that pushed me more than say 50 quid or so above so when I have the time say a day or two I will try and count them lol


This is spoken from the heart and why I love reading this forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I prefer this type of deployment on mesh


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I found it a bit uncomfortable because I wear the face on the inside of my wrist so the buckle was rubbing on my wrist bone but if you wear it normally it should be comfortably I would have thought pic include to show what I mean


I get ya, what is that casio like? argos have it half price £15 and I got £10 voucher so only cost me a fiver ;-)


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Mine will hope yours does to


Let's hope so, TIME will tell .

I've not had a very active day today though lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I doubt you'll ever see one at Cash Converters. It's not a watch that's officially sold in stores in Europe, and it's also a watch lovers kind of watch, someone would be more likely to sell it on the forums here or on Ebay rather than walking into Cash Converters with it for whatever they would pay you for it.
> 
> Having said that though I was *very* surprised when I saw a Citizen Ecozilla in the window of a cash converters. I can't tell you how quickly I rushed in to buy it!


 at one time i would have agree with you but of late I am seeing more top end brands appearing in the shop special in big town squares I say one shop i can't think of the name does all the top end watches ..second hand of cause but good price and still decent to look at


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Let's hope so, TIME will tell .
> 
> I've not had a very active day today though lol


what I do with my automatics is every time I look at the time I give it a few shakes of the wrist, or just generally shake it while walking about lol I may look a bit mad but it keeps it going over night when I take it off ;-)


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> at one time i would have agree with you but of late I am seeing more top end brands appearing in the shop special in big town squares I say one shop i can't think of the name does all the top end watches ..second hand of cause but good price and still decent to look at


Do cash converters keep a few watches then? I've never thought to look in my local one

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> Oh ok, you think it will still be running in the morning?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Only if you wind it up tonight


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> what I do with my automatics is every time I look at the time I give it a few shakes of the wrist, or just generally shake it while walking about lol I may look a bit mad but it keeps it going over night when I take it off ;-)


I've found myself walking round the house shaking my wrist, does the rotor have to do a full 360' to wind up?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Only if you wind it up tonight


you should not have to wind a auto all the time thats why it is automatic as long as it is worn regularly


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Only if you wind it up tonight


##confused now## haha

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've found myself walking round the house shaking my wrist, does the rotor have to do a full 360' to wind up?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


No. Its like a rachet.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've found myself walking round the house shaking my wrist, does the rotor have to do a full 360' to wind up?


no, just a gentle rocking back and forth should do it just as your arm would swing as you walk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> no, just a gentle rocking back and forth should do it just as your arm would swing as you walk


 thats right its not a old mechanical watch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> ##confused now## haha


Just try if for 1 night, if it's stopped it's easily started again ;-)


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Just try if for 1 night, if it's stopped it's easily started again ;-)


Right, I'm not going to wind it tonight. I'll just give it a couple of shakes.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I get ya, what is that casio like? argos have it half price £15 and I got £10 voucher so only cost me a fiver ;-)


 I got ... It jez a good while go I think on promotion and paid 19.99 at the time I took it swimming and diving and it became my beater for a while and I have done everything in it still looks new so for a fiver I would say go for it mate .. take a look first because not to everyone's taste but I think you would like it mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> what I do with my automatics is every time I look at the time I give it a few shakes of the wrist, or just generally shake it while walking about lol I may look a bit mad but it keeps it going over night when I take it off ;-)


 simple answer don't take it off hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> simple answer don't take it off hehe


You could do the twist with a old record on


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Do cash converters keep a few watches then? I've never thought to look in my local one
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 look in the window that's wear they are normal mainly like g shocks... go go and fossil but casio duel times I have seen and like Gucci and the fashion brands


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> look in the window that's wear they are normal mainly like g shocks... go go and fossil but casio duel times I have seen and like Gucci and the fashion brands


Mmm I'll have a look at the weekend 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Mmm I'll have a look at the weekend
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


they all do them the cash for item shops


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> they all do them the cash for item shops


Weathers looking crap for this weekend so I'll be walking round all the charity shops and cash con type shops in town 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Very long day in college only home a few minutes but at least there's a non delivery note waiting for me so my Vostok is waiting at the post office for me 
Normally I would be annoyed at missing the delivery but I thought it would be another few weeks before it arrived


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Weathers looking crap for this weekend so I'll be walking round all the charity shops and cash con type shops in town
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


got to go to town tomorrow so I will be checking my local ones to see if there's any goody's they are once in a blue moon but they are worth the look


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got to go to town tomorrow so I will be checking my local ones to see if there's any goody's they are once in a blue moon but they are worth the look


I'm in the look out for some watches to work on I.e take em apart and put em back together but I've had no luck at the boot sale and charity shops were too expensive

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm in the look out for some watches to work on I.e take em apart and put em back together but I've had no luck at the boot sale and charity shops were too expensive
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I could probably find about six lots on the bay that would suit your needs mate  give me a few minutes


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Cheers mate, be nice to get some of them going aswell and get my money back lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Cheers mate, be nice to get some of them going aswell and get my money back lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


this is the sort of thing to look out for I will see if I can see an more mate Job Lot of 6 Gents Wrist Watches inc LCD Quemex Slazenger Tokyo Limit etc - a/f

JOB LOT 10 VINTAGE WATCHES...TIMEX PULSAR BULOVA..SPARES/REPAIRS

Job lot of old gents / ladies quartz watches for spares or repair

Job lot of old gents / ladies quartz watches for spares or repair

Job lot of vintage gents wristwatches mechanical watches spares or repair


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The postage on your first link is cheaper if you seach ebay.co.uk for that lot item.
Check it out
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/191149868126


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The postage on your first link is cheaper if you seach ebay.co.uk for that lot item


good idea you would not really want to pay anything more then say a tenner with the post include 

Job Lot of 23 Watches - For Spares or Repair


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Very long day in college only home a few minutes but at least there's a non delivery note waiting for me so my Vostok is waiting at the post office for me
> Normally I would be annoyed at missing the delivery but I thought it would be another few weeks before it arrived


What you studying blanchy?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Depends how long you wear it the cheapest auto winder is wearing the watch. On my alpha it was just the initial wind after that normal wear unless you leave it for a considerable time then just reset and wear.


this is the lume on the alpha









Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this is the sort of thing to look out for I will see if I can see an more mate Job Lot of 6 Gents Wrist Watches inc LCD Quemex Slazenger Tokyo Limit etc - a/f
> 
> JOB LOT 10 VINTAGE WATCHES...TIMEX PULSAR BULOVA..SPARES/REPAIRS
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, especially liking the last link 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The postage on your first link is cheaper if you seach ebay.co.uk for that lot item.
> Check it out
> Job Lot of 6 Gents Wrist Watches inc LCD Quemex Slazenger Tokyo Limit etc - a/f | eBay


 that's on the list I put up early good chance the only thing wrong is the battery but it's a bugger you have for small screws to remove  so people don't bother when they stop working


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> at one time i would have agree with you but of late I am seeing more top end brands appearing in the shop special in big town squares I say one shop i can't think of the name does all the top end watches ..second hand of cause but good price and still decent to look at


Sure, I get what you are saying, you can walk into a Cash Converters The Money Shop, or H&T and see high end brands like Rolex, Tag, Breitling, Omega etc. But the thing is though that these brands are very easily available up and down the high street of any decent sized town in the UK. There are plenty of Rolex, Tag, and Omega authorised dealers around so it's not uncommon to see these brands in second hand or pawn shops. However Seiko don't sell automatic watches like the Monsters in shops here in the UK. The Monsters are not officially sold in Europe (or even North America) so they are much, much less common here. You can buy one in this country online from Amazon of course but they what's known as 'grey' imports. In the two years since I've had my own Monster I've only ever seen one other Monster here in the UK in the wild or in in shops, and trust me, I look at a lot of watch shops and peoples wrists.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> this is the lume on the alpha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey!! That's good

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What you studying blanchy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Automotive management and technology in D.I.T.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks mate, especially liking the last link
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 the one on the silver expanding bracelet caught my eye very nice


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the one on the silver expanding bracelet caught my eye very nice


Yeah very nice, I'll have a dabble on them 

Right peeps off to bed, night.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sure, I get what you are saying, you can walk into a Cash Converters The Money Shop, or H&T and see high end brands like Rolex, Tag, Breitling, Omega etc. But the thing is though that these brands are very easily available up and down the high street of any decent sized town in the UK. There are plenty of Rolex, Tag, and Omega authorised dealers around so it's not uncommon to see these brands in second hand or pawn shops. However Seiko don't sell automatic watches like the Monsters in shops here in the UK. The Monsters are not officially sold in Europe (or even North America) so they are much, much less common here. You can buy one in this country online from Amazon of course but they what's known as 'grey' imports. In the two years since I've had my own Monster I've only ever seen one other Monster here in the UK in the wild or in in shops, and trust me, I look at a lot of watch shops and peoples wrists.


yeah I know what you mean but they was selling really well on amazon and one other site so I'm hoping some one bought one as a present and they not like it  I can hope long shots but they do happen how much did you pay for the eco


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

What watch is it your hoping to find?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> What watch is it your hoping to find?


 seiko combi monster the orange one


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I know what you mean but they was selling really well on amazon and one other site so I'm hoping some one bought one as a present and they not like it  I can hope long shots but they do happen how much did you pay for the eco


I paid £100 for my Ecozilla. It was actually a little bit more than that but I asked the guy serving if he'd take a ton and after checking with the manager he said yes which was nice. They've actually got a Breitling Aerospace in the window at the moment but those are the only watches that I've seen in there that have got me exited. Mostly it's just the usual Rotary, Sekonda, fashion watch kind of fare.

If you're after a New Monster then Ebay is a great pace to look. They sometimes go for £100 used.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I paid £100 for my Ecozilla. It was actually a little bit more than that but I asked the guy serving if he'd take a ton and after checking with the manager he said yes which was nice. They've actually got a Breitling Aerospace in the window at the moment but those are the only watches that I've seen in there that have got me exited. Mostly it's just the usual Rotary, Sekonda, fashion watch kind of fare.
> 
> If you're after a New Monster then Ebay is a great pace to look. They sometimes go for £100 used.


 I was looking used


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm out... so catch you all tomorrow guys


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading time chaps hear your stories tomorrow good night all

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Me too 
later


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

By the way the one you like, the black and orange SRP311 seems to be a bit of an elusive model. It doesn't look like it even comes up used on Ebay much. If you wanted one you might actually be better off just buying one new, you can get them for £180 at Creation Watches or £214 from Amazon. Sometimes with these kind of Seikos it can be hard to find them after a little bit and the price rockets up for used ones like it did for the Spork.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

I just picked up the 315 from the sales section funnily enough


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Automotive management and technology in D.I.T.


That's sounds really interesting! When I get back driving I'll get you to tune up my Passat


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> I just picked up the 315 from the sales section funnily enough


Nice purchase MJ, enjoy that beauty!


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Cheers pepp! I already have the orange monster v2, but there was something abt the 315 that just stood out to me. There could be an OM v2 for sale v soon folks...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Cheers pepp! I already have the orange monster v2, but there was something abt the 315 that just stood out to me. There could be an OM v2 for sale v soon folks...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


The combo is gorge, be sure to send a link for the OM, can we expect mate rates?


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

pepperami said:


> The combo is gorge, be sure to send a link for the OM, can we expect mate rates?


Haha, don't worry, you guys will be first in line 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Well morning all ..hope you all have a good day .. I think I will stick with the old goalie as I said like it more now it's on the leather strap


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning chaps. It's the Putins turn out of the drawer today.

Came home last night to find the dreaded red card from the Postie. A few things it could be - hopefully it's for me but won't find out till I get it !

Have a good day folks

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning all

Soki ran out at 5.52am and I got up at 6am, 8 bloody minutes!! Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I would wear the putin or the lufty but I scratched my arms up cutting trees in the week and the larger watches just catches the scratches so can't wear  will give the lufty an outing next week I think . so what's everyone wearing then ( I mean the watch hmmmm  ) lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this ones gone half price at argos it's now £99.99 so a ton off


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Morning all
> 
> Soki ran out at 5.52am and I got up at 6am, 8 bloody minutes!! Lol


That's odd, mine was still going strong at 7.20 when I got up!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> That's odd, mine was still going strong at 7.20 when I got up!


Mmmm I've never had much luck with autos

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Mmmm I've never had much luck with autos


mind you I only got mine yesterday so it did have a full wind with the crown prior to wearing it so it may have had a head start lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> mind you I only got mine yesterday so it did have a full wind with the crown prior to wearing it so it may have had a head start lol


Mine was going on wrist action alone all day yesterday other than 1 wind to get it going in the morning, if I wind it before bed it will still be running in the morning but seems to speed up

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Mmmm I've never had much luck with autos
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


to be honest i would send a email to the seller and say how we are all happy with them but you are having problems and see what he will do he mite send you a new one and you mite just have to cover the p&p by all accounts you got nothing to lose mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm waiting on a post from smeagal to see how his did last night 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> Morning all
> 
> Soki ran out at 5.52am and I got up at 6am, 8 bloody minutes!! Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


This doesn't sound right at all. How long were you actually wearing it for during the day?

With regards to hand winding it I've got a Parnis Portuguese auto with a power reserve dial meaning that you can see exactly how much the reserve is building up either from winding it or wearing it. I've just done a little experiment. From being dead (having zero reserve) I've just wound the crown 5 times. It shows that it added almost nothing to the reserve, it was just enough to get it started that's all. It actually took 53 rotations of the crown to fully wind it up to it's 40 hour maximum reserve. Now you'll have a different movement in your Soki but that might give you a rough idea of how many turns of the crown you'd need to do to fully wind it up manually. I'd also say that wearing it for a whole day (ie 10 hours or more) would easily be enough to have it build up a full power reserve by the time you took it off at night.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Mine was going on wrist action alone all day yesterday other than 1 wind to get it going in the morning, if I wind it before bed it will still be running in the morning but seems to speed up
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


must be a fault mine still running fine no need to touch wearing my alpha gmt today









Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm waiting on a post from smeagal to see how his did last night
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


do think the watch is a bit temperamental .. even if you have never had a auto before for example it should not be having problems this soon I will have a look at my zim I have not worn it in a month so you will see how many turn it take to full load an we will see how long to run down this is a manual thou so it's just a rough guide ok


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This doesn't sound right at all. How long were you actually wearing it for during the day?
> 
> With regards to hand winding it I've got a Parnis Portuguese auto with a power reserve dial meaning that you can see exactly how much the reserve is building up either from winding it or wearing it. I've just done a little experiment. From being dead (having zero reserve) I've just wound the crown 5 times. It shows that it added almost nothing to the reserve, it was just enough to get it started that's all. It actually took 53 rotations of the crown to fully wind it up to it's 40 hour maximum reserve. Now you'll have a different movement in your Soki but that might give you a rough idea of how many turns of the crown you'd need to do to fully wind it up manually. I'd also say that wearing it for a whole day (ie 10 hours or more) would easily be enough to have it build up a full power reserve by the time you took it off at night.


Wow! That's very interesting

I wore the watch yesterday for I suppose about 12 hours (10am/10pm) and I have it a couple of winds in the morning to get it going as it had stopped from the night before.

Giving a watch that many turns I would have automatically assumed I would have over wound it and broken something.

I didn't wind it before bed last night as I wanted to see if it was still running so it was relying on west action alone through out the day.

So can these watches be over wound?? Through doing a search on here for "soki watches" I've read several times that people are easily getting 30-40 hours running time from theirs, you could arguably say after a full days wear I'm getting about 7 hours

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I know I said I'd wear the French Seaman this week, but the novelty of having the Australian Diver when others don't has changed my mind.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> must be a fault mine still running fine no need to touch wearing my alpha gmt today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi smeagal, ITMW suggested I contact the seller, which I have done and see what he suggests.

Today isn't really going to be a fair experiment as I have work 1pm-5pm and I don't wear this to work as it will get covered in diesel/petrol and grease and get knocked about, however on Tuesday I wore it from 8am-12.45pm and it ran out at 2.45pm



is that my watch said:


> do think the watch is a bit temperamental .. even if you have never had a auto before for example it should not be having problems this soon I will have a look at my zim I have not worn it in a month so you will see how many turn it take to full load an we will see how long to run down this is a manual thou so it's just a rough guide ok


Ok mate that be good thanks 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Wow! That's very interesting
> 
> I wore the watch yesterday for I suppose about 12 hours (10am/10pm) and I have it a couple of winds in the morning to get it going as it had stopped from the night before.
> 
> ...


As l said you don't need all that much action on the watch just day to day movement There must be a fault with the watch I have not touched mine since last night l will let you know if it is still goig when l get home from work

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> As l said you don't need all that much action on the watch just day to day movement There must be a fault with the watch I have not touched mine since last night l will let you know if it is still goig when l get home from work
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks. Had you given it an initial wind when It turned up or is it running on wrist action only

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

took 30 winds to full load from dead you will find it loose at first and starts to feel tighter if you are forcing it then stop it will slow get hard to turn  put up a couple of pics just because


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> took 30 winds to full load from dead you will find it loose at first and starts to feel tighter if you are forcing it then stop it will slow get hard to turn  put up a couple of pics just because


Ok, so to get full charge from a wind were looking at between day 30-50 winds. I'm not doing anywhere near that maybe 5-6 but I'm wearing it all day 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ok, thanks. Had you given it an initial wind when It turned up or is it running on wrist action only


I'd say give it a good old proper wind with the crown, I'm pretty sure you can't over wind them. I've just gave mine 60 turns and it didn't even get tight so I'm guessing the winder disconnects when it's fully wound. when it's fully wound general every day wear should then keep it fully wound


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ok, so to get full charge from a wind were looking at between day 30-50 winds. I'm not doing anywhere near that maybe 5-6 but I'm wearing it all day
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


what I would have done Is on the very first day I would have fully wound it then I would have let the flywheel regulate it that is if I was wearing every day if not .. say I was wearing it once a week I would fully wind it again then let the flywheel take over again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'd say give it a good old proper wind with the crown, I'm pretty sure you can't over wind them. I've just gave mine 60 turns and it didn't even get tight so I'm guessing the winder disconnects when it's fully wound. when it's fully wound general every day wear should then keep it fully wound


 with the flywheel attachment I think theirs a slip lever to prevent over winding


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks sharky & ITMW

I think were slowly getting there lol, I didn't realise you could wind them so much or I would have done that in Saturday when it arrived.

I appreciate they are autos and shouldn't need to be wound but maybe cos they're lower end budget they may need it every now and then

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks sharky & ITMW
> 
> I think were slowly getting there lol, I didn't realise you could wind them so much or I would have done that in Saturday when it arrived.
> 
> ...


Also consider we dont wear them everyday. If we did they may generate enough energy to see them throught the night


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks sharky & ITMW
> 
> I think were slowly getting there lol, I didn't realise you could wind them so much or I would have done that in Saturday when it arrived.
> 
> ...


 well it's the wear on the screw down crown I would be concerned about not overly just the more it screw and unscrew it wears lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it's the wear on the screw down crown I would be concerned about not overly just the more it screw and unscrew it wears lol


Me too, threads don't last forever and if that goes it buggered anyway lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Me too, threads don't last forever and if that goes it buggered anyway lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


not completely I'm sure they can be replace but in a watch of under a tenner it would cost more then that to do lol  look I have just removed the fix one on the subby case


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

It's impossible to overwind an auto. When you get to the point that it's fully wound it just disengages that mechanism. The crown will still turn and you'll still feel a little friction like you are winding it but it's already disengaged safely.

With regards to winding it your giving it 5 turns is probably only adding an hour or so onto it's reserve, that's all.
Here's a little experiment you can do. Let the watch run down until it stops. Wait until the morning and pick it up and gently swing it from side to side for about 15 seconds to start it. Now wear the watch for a normal day of 14 hours or whatever. Take your watch off for the night and make a note of the time. Now set your watch aside and leave it until it's dead and see how long it takes for it run down. I bet you it's going to be around 36-40 hours which will show you that your watch is working absolutely fine.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's impossible to overwind an auto. When you get to the point that it's fully wound it just disengages that mechanism. The crown will still turn and you'll still feel a little friction like you are winding it but it's already disengaged safely.
> 
> With regards to winding it your giving it 5 turns is probably only adding an hour or so onto it's reserve, that's all.
> Here's a little experiment you can do. Let the watch run down until it stops. Wait until the morning and pick it up and gently swing it from side to side for about 15 seconds to start it. Now wear the watch for a normal day of 14 hours or whatever. Take your watch off for the night and make a note of the time. Now set your watch aside and leave it until it's dead and see how long it takes for it run down. I bet you it's going to be around 36-40 hours which will show you that your watch is working absolutely fine.


Hi shaggy,

With regards to your experiment - yesterday morning the watch had stopped so I swung it from side to side to get it going and gave it a couple of winds on top, I wore it all day (11-12 hours) took it off at about 11.30pm and it was dead at 5.52am this morning so that's about 6 1/2 hours

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> Hi shaggy,
> 
> With regards to your experiment - yesterday morning the watch had stopped so I swung it from side to side to get it going and gave it a couple of winds on top, I wore it all day (11-12 hours) took it off at about 11.30pm and it was dead at 5.52am this morning so that's about 6 1/2 hours
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Hmmm, that definitely doesn't sound right. I wonder if the rotor is getting jammed on something like an gasket that wasn't put on properly? Sometimes this happens with cheap Chinese watches. I had this problem with my Parnis Portuguese at first, it wasn't auto winding itself as the rotor was stuck (though it could be hand wound no problem).









It was a simple job to unscrew the caseback and lay the gasket back into position.

Ok, let's try this. Hold the watch up to your ear and shake it. Can you hear the rotor swinging freely? It should sound a little like ball bearings rolling around.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I found it a bit uncomfortable because I wear the face on the inside of my wrist so the buckle was rubbing on my wrist bone but if you wear it normally it should be comfortably I would have thought pic include to show what I mean


That's just too nice to pass up, they have stock in my local Argos.....would make a nice regular watch for someone....and it's 10atm proof..... Arrggh, when will this stop!!!! LOL


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> That's just too nice to pass up, they have stock in my local Argos.....would make a nice regular watch for someone....and it's 10atm proof..... Arrggh, when will this stop!!!! LOL


When you stop frequenting this forum.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm wearing my soki today I'll wear it all day and see if it lasts through the night. So far I have had no problems with it. A work colleague noticed it and seemed impressed.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hmmm, that definitely doesn't sound right. I wonder if the rotor is getting jammed on something like an gasket that wasn't put on properly? Sometimes this happens with cheap Chinese watches. I had this problem with my Parnis Portuguese at first, it wasn't auto winding itself as the rotor was stuck (though it could be hand wound no problem).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't had the back off of it yet to make sure everything looks as it should do inside but if I put it to my ear and swing it I can hear the noise you're describing so the rotor seems to be moving freely

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> I'm wearing my soki today I'll wear it all day and see if it lasts through the night. So far I have had no problems with it. A work colleague noticed it and seemed impressed.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Hi almac

It's not too much to expect from these watches to last through the night I don't think? Hence the term "automatic" and no need to wind but I'll be very interested to see the results of your watch as mine only lasts about 6 hours after being worn all day

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hmmm interesting 

Preventing overwinding[edit]Self-winding mechanisms continue working even after the mainspring is fully wound up. If a simple mainspring was used, this would put excessive tension on the mainspring. This could break the mainspring, and even if it did not, it would cause 'knocking' or 'banking'. The excessive drive force applied to the watch movement gear train could make the balance wheel rotate with excessive amplitude, causing the impulse pin to hit the back of the pallet fork horns. This would make the watch run fast, and could break the impulse pin. To prevent this, a slipping clutch device is used on the mainspring so it cannot be overwound.
The slipping spring or 'bridle'[edit]The 'slipping mainspring' device was patented by Adrien Philippe, one of the founders of Patek Philippe, on 16 June 1863,[SUP][3][/SUP] long before self-winding watches. It was invented to allow simultaneous winding of two mainspring barrels. In an ordinary watch mainspring barrel, the outer end of the spiral mainspring is attached to the inside of the barrel. In the slipping barrel, the mainspring is attached to a circular steel expansion spring, often called the 'bridle', which presses against the inside wall of the barrel, which has serrations or notches to hold it.[SUP][4][/SUP]
As long as the mainspring is less than fully wound, the bridle holds the mainspring by friction to the barrel wall, allowing the mainspring to be wound. When the mainspring reaches full wind, its force is stronger than the bridle spring, and further winding pulls the bridle loose from the notches and it simply slides along the wall, preventing the mainspring from being wound further. The bridle must grip the barrel wall with just the right force to allow the mainspring to wind fully but not overwind. If it grips too loosely, the bridle will begin to slip before the mainspring is fully wound, a defect known as 'mainspring creep' which results in a shortened reserve power time.[SUP][5][/SUP]
A further advantage of this device is that the mainspring cannot be broken by excessive manual winding. This feature is often described in watch company advertising as an "unbreakable mainspring".


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> I haven't had the back off of it yet to make sure everything looks as it should do inside but if I put it to my ear and swing it I can hear the noise you're describing so the rotor seems to be moving freely
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Ok, you can hear the rotor moving which is good. I suppose the next thing to do is to unscrew the crown and wind it fully, say 60 turns. Make a note of the time again and then set it down and leave it to run down. Let's see how many hours it will give us that way.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hi almac
> 
> It's not too much to expect from these watches to last through the night I don't think? Hence the term "automatic" and no need to wind but I'll be very interested to see the results of your watch as mine only lasts about 6 hours after being worn all day
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I put up something about the winding mech but this is the part I think you mite be interested in ....The bridle must grip the barrel wall with just the right force to allow the mainspring to wind fully but not overwind. If it grips too loosely, the bridle will begin to slip before the mainspring is fully wound, a defect known as 'mainspring creep' which results in a shortened reserve power time...... could be your problem mate .. I say email him and see I bet he would just swop it if you are firm but fair with the guy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok, you can hear the rotor moving which is good. I suppose the next thing to do is to unscrew the crown and wind it fully, say 60 turns. Make a note of the time again and then set it down and leave it to run down. Let's see how many hours it will give us that way.


if you was to take the back of it mite void it for replacement maybe


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

All this talk of Soki's is making me feel a bit left out, the postman's just been and there's still no sign of mine :-(


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd still give it a full hand wind then wear as normal, it all depends how active you are as to how much winding it gets on your wrist so it may never get a full charge of your hand is still ;-) 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Speaking of the Soki is the back screw on our push? There's no lip for a push on and no recesses for the screw back tool 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Speaking of the Soki is the back screw on our push? There's no lip for a push on and no recesses for the screw back tool
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


got any pics of the back mate


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's a pic of the back of mine.










sent from my moto G 16


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Right guys

Just had a reply from the seller on eBay.

He says that they are manual winding watches and will need winding 10 times to keep the watch running.

I politely replied that I have half a dozen people contributing on my issue from a very well known watch forum and that these watches are in fact "automatic" as stated on the watch dial

They are willing to help out if the issue is not resolved, but not sure how yet and I'm hoping I'm not expected to post it back

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> Here's a pic of the back of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing but I reckon it's going to be a push on back just with no lip

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Right guys
> 
> Just had a reply from the seller on eBay.
> 
> ...


well from the photos it say automatic which means it's has a fly wheel hmmmm


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well from the photos it say automatic which means it's has a fly wheel hmmmm


I'm not sure they really understand what I'm saying due to a possible language barrier but they are definitely autos as I can get the watch going without having to wind it lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Here's a pic of the back of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cheer's mate it's a screw back ... best way to open that one would be with the balls opener as it's a tricky one to open


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's mate it's a screw back ... best way to open that one would be with the balls opener as it's a tricky one to open


I was wrong lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I was wrong lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


with out seeing it in the flesh I mite be wrong but if you look at last post I have put up a pic


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's mate it's a screw back ... best way to open that one would be with the balls opener as it's a tricky one to open


Easy and simple way to open these.

Get a roll of masking tape. Now start to roll a ball of it, sticky side out. Place this ball on the case back and turn it. It will open easily easily and without any masking.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Easy and simple way to open these.
> 
> Get a roll of masking tape. Now start to roll a ball of it, sticky side out. Place this ball on the case back and turn it. It will open easily easily and without any masking.


will it be strong enough to put it back ?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Easy and simple way to open these.
> 
> Get a roll of masking tape. Now start to roll a ball of it, sticky side out. Place this ball on the case back and turn it. It will open easily easily and without any masking.


I saw a video on YouTube where they used a ball of Blue Tac , same idea I guess ...the only difference is that you can keep the blue tac and use it again unlike the ball of masking tape .

( if I can find it again I will post it here gimme a few mins )

edit ---

here you go .....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> will it be strong enough to put it back ?


Yes, easily. It's incredibly grippy more so than even a cheap caseback tool which have a tenancy to slip. I've used this tape method plenty of times.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I saw a video on YouTube where they used a ball of Blue Tac , same idea I guess ...the only difference is that you can keep the blue tac and use it again unlike the ball of masking tape .
> 
> ( if I can find it again I will post it here gimme a few mins )
> 
> ...


 well blue tack first choice the tape as second then  thanks dall mate helpful as always thanks


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got sent this picture from the other half  wasn't expecting it till next week.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

And I've finally had issue 1 delivered as well. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

No Soki again today, hopefully tomorrow! I want it for a weekend trip to Whitby next Friday.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> Just got sent this picture from the other half  wasn't expecting it till next week.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


The wonders of modern technology. I get the missus to send me pics too
She knows to text me to moan when I get a parcel delivered I and can't wait till I get home to see it lol.

I ask her how it looks and she's usually replies 'like a watch' ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> And I've finally had issue 1 delivered as well.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


lol i was just thinking which one I could spy in the back ground I was working backwards thro the front covers in my mind lol just got to the fanty one and I saw your comment lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Look what the postie just brought! I wasn't expecting this today. Have to say first impressions are it's a lovely looking watch, and the strap is an almost perfect fit. Have given it 40 winds and locked down the crown, will check the lume later and see if it's still running tomorrow morning.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Look what the postie just brought! I wasn't expecting this today. Have to say first impressions are it's a lovely looking watch, and the strap is an almost perfect fit. Have given it 40 winds and locked down the crown, will check the lume later and see if it's still running tomorrow morning.


 I like that one better lol...  zim update spot on like i thought it would be


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Look what the postie just brought! I wasn't expecting this today. Have to say first impressions are it's a lovely looking watch, and the strap is an almost perfect fit. Have given it 40 winds and locked down the crown, will check the lume later and see if it's still running tomorrow morning.


I quite like the Pepsi bezel!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I quite like the Pepsi bezel!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Everyone's getting a Soki except me it seems. I think this bezel is more in keeping with the rolex two tone bezels. Being split in 2 like that.

Some of these bezel styles get knick named coke bezels. I think it's a majority of red that gets the coke label?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Everyone's getting a Soki except me it seems. I think this bezel is more in keeping with the rolex two tone bezels. Being split in 2 like that.
> 
> Some of these bezel styles get knick named coke bezels. I think it's a majority of red that gets the coke label?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


They do a black/red bezel an a blue/red bezel. I saw one company either sewor or orkina that done a dark green bezel

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Everyone's getting a Soki except me it seems. I think this bezel is more in keeping with the rolex two tone bezels. Being split in 2 like that.
> 
> Some of these bezel styles get knick named coke bezels. I think it's a majority of red that gets the coke label?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Coke bezels are red and black coloured, Pepsi ones are red and blue.

That half and half style originates on the Rolex GMT Master, the idea being that you'd have a an additional GMT hand to set to the 24hr time in a different time zone. But even without the hand those bezels still looks nice on any watch.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I got a few spare nato's in the mail today! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Coke bezels are red and black coloured, Pepsi ones are red and blue.
> 
> That half and half style originates on the Rolex GMT Master, the idea being that you'd have a an additional GMT hand to set to the 24hr time in a different time zone. But even without the hand those bezels still looks nice on any watch.


Yes that sounds right. Red and black for coke lol.

I do wonder how diver's time with the coloured bezels, is the red or blue used as the danger zone?

We use SCBA in work and they have up to 40 minutes air. Of course this is the on land version of scuba lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's a quick question to everyone who received their soki today, what was the date you ordered them on ? I think mine might have been lost by Royal Mail (who, due to the containers called sleeves that we use to transport packages about in, might have lost mine. There's a tendency for small packages to get tucked in the corner of them and being missed). 
I ordered mine on the 24th April and it was dispatched on the 25th.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> zim update spot on like i thought it would be


I've got one of these, it was a bit small for me so I chucked it the wife but she wasn't impressed so it's back in my collection now lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Here's a quick question to everyone who received their soki today, what was the date you ordered them on ? I think mine might have been lost by Royal Mail (who, due to the containers called sleeves that we use to transport packages about in, might have lost mine. There's a tendency for small packages to get tucked in the corner of them and being missed).
> I ordered mine on the 24th April and it was dispatched on the 25th.


Mine was ordered 23rd April, dispatched 24th April, delivered 7th May so thats 13 days in total


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Mine was ordered 23rd April, dispatched 24th April, delivered 7th May so thats 13 days in total


Thanks for letting me know Sharky.
Also what is the strap size? If mine ever turns up I'm thinking of getting a shark mesh for it.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thanks for letting me know Sharky.
> Also what is the strap size? If mine ever turns up I'm thinking of getting a shark mesh for it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


It's a 20mm strap, I've got a nato on it now but was thinking the same, getting a shark mesh


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Look what I got today


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's a 20mm strap, I've got a nato on it now but was thinking the same, getting a shark mesh


Yeah I think they'd look pretty boss on one.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I was feeling REALLY left out with lots of you getting your new watches in the post today ..

that was until I heard the letterbox "clang" and a hefty "thud" on the doormat ...

The SBS Faulty arrived today !!!

Wow I am impressed with the quality ...nice heavy watch ..shiny shiny....nice action on the rotating bezel , the crystal has the "anti - glare" treatment so when I first looked at it I thought the dial was a blue colour lol on closer inspection in brighter daylight the blue "tinge" vanished .

For £16.99 I am VERY happy and would recommend these to anyone ....

and now time for the obligatory pix ....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

This also arrived today, a replacement bracelet for my Vostok. I contacted Victor at zenitar as you suggested, and he sent me another one free of charge, top man. Also struggled with one pin on this, but the others were easily removed. Great customer service, worth bearing in mind if you crave a Vostok.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

A new strap for Sheila!










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got one of these, it was a bit small for me so I chucked it the wife but she wasn't impressed so it's back in my collection now lol


 got this one back in the late 90s one of my fav watches of all


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Well I was feeling REALLY left out with lots of you getting your new watches in the post today ..
> 
> that was until I heard the letterbox "clang" and a hefty "thud" on the doormat ...
> 
> ...


Niiiice !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Well I was feeling REALLY left out with lots of you getting your new watches in the post today ..
> 
> that was until I heard the letterbox "clang" and a hefty "thud" on the doormat ...
> 
> ...


You have the same strap I put on mine ;-) but mine is the black watch


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Here's a quick question to everyone who received their soki today, what was the date you ordered them on ? I think mine might have been lost by Royal Mail (who, due to the containers called sleeves that we use to transport packages about in, might have lost mine. There's a tendency for small packages to get tucked in the corner of them and being missed).
> I ordered mine on the 24th April and it was dispatched on the 25th.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Hi mate, doesn't sound right that you haven't received yours yet. Mine was ordered on the 23rd April shipped on the 24th and delivered on 3rd may

Very quick delivery I thought

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

SOKI internals








Opened with the three pronged adjustable thingamibob


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Here's a quick question to everyone who received their soki today, what was the date you ordered them on ? I think mine might have been lost by Royal Mail (who, due to the containers called sleeves that we use to transport packages about in, might have lost mine. There's a tendency for small packages to get tucked in the corner of them and being missed).
> I ordered mine on the 24th April and it was dispatched on the 25th.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Ordered 27Apr, despatched 28Apr, arrived 08May


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Niiiice !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Thanks I really like it .....the only problem I now have is that , just out of interest I decided to see if the 24 mm "Bond" ZULU I bought a few weeks ago would squeeze onto the watch as its got a 22mm lug width..imagine my surprise when the strap slipped on as easy as..well ....an easy thing ..lol .

So I now have the dilema of going with the "classic Bond Zulu " strap or the 22mm Black and grey "Bond" NATO I bought especially for the watch .

( for anyone who is interested in these watches lemme know and I will pm you the sellers link , they sell 4 different versions of it 2 stainless steel and 2 PVD black with either an orange minute hand or a minute hand like the ones shown in my pix ...they usually put 4 of these on sale on their listings a week and bidding starts at 99 pence )


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hi mate, doesn't sound right that you haven't received yours yet. Mine was ordered on the 23rd April shipped on the 24th and delivered on 3rd may
> 
> Very quick delivery I thought
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yeah on thinking it's lost, sigh :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> SOKI internals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 pronged thingamabob? I've only got a 2 pronged thingamabob? Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So ..out of 3 purchases made on Sunday ..

The watch 
The Strap
The Watch Repair kit...

all from different sellers , I got the strap first ( they said 2 days del ) the watch second ( very surprised as I was not expecting it until at least tomorrow ) and I am still waiting for the repair kit ( and that was supposed to have a 2 day delivery ) 

Just goes to show you how delivery varies from one seller to another .


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

3 pronged thinkimabob in the middle


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Soki opened with blue tack!










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I got today


Blanchy, was that from asap31? Im still waiting on one or two from there


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Soki opened with blue tack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL so it DOES work !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

People with sokis, did yours have a film over the bezel ring? Mine has but I've not taken it off because the bezel pip is glued on top. I want to take it off because it's got air bubbles under it and starting to peel

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes it had the film. Just rip it off the pip will still be there.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> People with sokis, did yours have a film over the bezel ring? Mine has but I've not taken it off because the bezel pip is glued on top. I want to take it off because it's got air bubbles under it and starting to peel


I took mine off, the film had a hole where the pip was so it came off cleanly


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

danmh said:


> People with sokis, did yours have a film over the bezel ring? Mine has but I've not taken it off because the bezel pip is glued on top. I want to take it off because it's got air bubbles under it and starting to peel
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Ok now that is just spooky ....I had just finished glancing at my new watch ( the SBS faulty) when I noticed the bezel had bubbles was about to start complaining when I realised it was a protective film ..after taking it of I then went to look at the forum and saw your post ....FREAKY !!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, I'll take it off when I get in 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ok, thanks. Had you given it an initial wind when It turned up or is it running on wrist action only
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Just to get it going still at work let you know later

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Ok now that is just spooky ....I had just finished glancing at my new watch ( the SBS faulty) when I noticed the bezel had bubbles was about to start complaining when I realised it was a protective film ..after taking it of I then went to look at the forum and saw your post ....FREAKY !!


Haha, love it when that happens!

So why has your SBS been sold as faulty? Someone else's just turned out to be a battery I think

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> 3 pronged thingamabob? I've only got a 2 pronged thingamabob? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 have you got kitchen bottle/jar opener that could work  like this


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you got kitchen bottle/jar opener that could work  like this


I've never seen one of them in my life lol. I've got one of those brass back openers that comes with the tool kit on eBay and I don't think that'll work, I'll have to go and get myself some blutack lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

danmh said:


> Haha, love it when that happens!
> 
> So why has your SBS been sold as faulty? Someone else's just turned out to be a battery I think
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


The watch was sold as faulty for the same reason as sharkey's , it failed quality control tests for "time keeping " , this is the same reason every one of them I have seen the seller list has had . On the listing itself it says that the watch "may need a new battery" that is why when sharkey was about to start messing around with his watch i suggested he try changing the battery first ...and that seemed to solve the issue .

So to my mind its a cracking good buy as I havent seen any of the watches that have been listed sell for more than £22 ..like I said I got mine for £16.99 , pop in a new battery and voila !! ( these watches are sold new for £69. ) .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've never seen one of them in my life lol. I've got one of those brass back openers that comes with the tool kit on eBay and I don't think that'll work, I'll have to go and get myself some blutack lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


if you have the thee prong it should because your are griping it all ways round but a two prong maybe not i say buy some blue tack on the way home lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

danmh said:


> People with sokis, did yours have a film over the bezel ring? Mine has but I've not taken it off because the bezel pip is glued on top. I want to take it off because it's got air bubbles under it and starting to peel
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Mine did have a film on the bezel, I just took it off, there was a little round hole for the pip, it wasn't glued to the film


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got one of these, it was a bit small for me so I chucked it the wife but she wasn't impressed so it's back in my collection now lol


 if you want to flip it let me know I could do with having one for spares


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Blanchy, was that from asap31? Im still waiting on one or two from there


Yeh its from him, check the tracking number on ebay it was pretty accurate for me


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Yeh its from him, check the tracking number on ebay it was pretty accurate for me


How dp you do that. Numbers just seems to lead to a bit that "Russian Post".

Scrap that. found out it left Moscow 2 days ago for export


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

OK - All this talk about automatics sent me rummaging thru' the spare room drawers for what is my oldest watch. Bought it off a Turkish street trader in Kusadasi when I was travelling in 1996 - hence the redacted logos. It's not had a lot of wrist time in the last 10 years as it's always been a bit temperamental, but with a bit of persuasion it fired into life and is still ticking away a whole hour later 

I comparison to most of my watches now it has quite a small case/face and a *very* 90s style. Still kinda like it though - in a rose tinted, nostalgic way.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you got kitchen bottle/jar opener that could work  like this


That looks like some sort of medieval torture device lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Been really busy at work. Not had nearly enough time to talk watches....but.....








Look what I swapped at the Royal Mail sorting office for the red card I found on the doormat yesterday. 
(And before you ask Fox - yes they were and no they don't smell like wrigleys)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The one on the left, not seen that one before.
Looks interesting


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The one on the left, not seen that one before.
> Looks interesting


Me neither , that's why I jumped on it. Says 50 and then some Russian. Maybe a 50 year special commemoration?

Here's a close up. Anyone read Russian or know what it's about?









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Probably 50th Anniversary of the end of The Great Patriotic War WW2
Would make it 1994/5
May say 50 yrs of peace


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I got today


Nice one blanchy. I guess that's the tankist ownership doubled in Dublin now lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Been really busy at work. Not had nearly enough time to talk watches....but.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They beauties mate. Got to love the vostoks ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Here's a quick question to everyone who received their soki today, what was the date you ordered them on ? I think mine might have been lost by Royal Mail (who, due to the containers called sleeves that we use to transport packages about in, might have lost mine. There's a tendency for small packages to get tucked in the corner of them and being missed).
> I ordered mine on the 24th April and it was dispatched on the 25th.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Mine took 7 days to come


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Probably 50 yrs since Russia 'won' ww2. Would make it 1994/5
> May say 50 yrs of peace


50 years of Vostok watches?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just to get it going still at work let you know later
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 Just home soki running happily away keeping good time no bother whatsoever


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They beauties mate. Got to love the vostoks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I love Vostoks - accidentally started collecting them - got 3 now plus 1 in the post & the EM impostor 'Putin'

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

giving up with the soki already!! i cant keep it running.......tried shaking it for nearly a min, that didnt work so ive also tried winding about 40 times. Both times it runs for about 2 mins then stops! HELP!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> That looks like some sort of medieval torture device lol


lol only if you get on the wrong side of me haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> giving up with the soki already!! i cant keep it running.......tried shaking it for nearly a min, that didnt work so ive also tried winding about 40 times. Both times it runs for about 2 mins then stops! HELP!


That doesn't sound good p1ug1 :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> 50 years of Vostok watches?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Isn't it some sort of anniversary of Gagarins flight into space?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That doesn't sound good p1ug1 :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Might sound strange plug, give it a good wrap onto the palm of your hand, might just need a sudden judder to kick it off?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Isn't it some sort of anniversary of Gagarins flight into space?


 On 12 April 1961, Yuri Gagarin made the first human flight in space. 12 April 2011 was the 50th anniversary of this event. so could be let me check something


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

it does start, just keeps stopping again after 2 mins or so


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> giving up with the soki already!! i cant keep it running.......tried shaking it for nearly a min, that didnt work so ive also tried winding about 40 times. Both times it runs for about 2 mins then stops! HELP!


I would contact seller and see what the score is. Mine is fine for the price I do not think they have a quality control I take it is pot luck whether you get a good one or baddy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Me neither , that's why I jumped on it. Says 50 and then some Russian. Maybe a 50 year special commemoration?
> 
> Here's a close up. Anyone read Russian or know what it's about?
> 
> ...


can you find it on this site? VOSTOK collection


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

some one guest right with the ww2 bit look

this rare soviet wrist watch *VOSTOK "KOMANDIRSKIE"*. It was made in the middle of 1990s to commemorate 50th WW2 Victory Anniversary. The dial shows a nice RED Star and is signed: _Great Patriotic War, 50th Victory Anniversary__._ Movement is in a fully working condition, professionally serviced, cleaned and oiled. Everything original, keeps good time. Case diameter with/without crown is 41/39 mm, dial 31 mm, from lug to lug 46 mm, thickness - 12 mm. 
*Features*:


_Mechanical movement; _
_Manual winding;_
_Caliber: 2414a; _
_17 Jewels; _
_Date display; _
_Luminescent hour markers;_
_Screw-down crown; _
_Rotating bezel;_
_Water-resistant & dust-proof_
__


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I love Vostoks - accidentally started collecting them - got 3 now plus 1 in the post & the EM impostor 'Putin'
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I'm trying to put cash by for my Seiko Solar every month and the vostoks are eating into the fund lol, I'm really wanting an amphibian though  Oh and the Putin is a poor copy of a komanderskie, a 'toy' version in my eyes, thought it did inspire me to vostoks so thats a good thing, or is it lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> On 12 April 1961, Yuri Gagarin made the first human flight in space. 12 April 2011 was the 50th anniversary of this event. so could be let me check something


Can't be that then - this looks at least 20 years old plus the sickle & hammer would surely put it in the soviet era?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm trying to put cash by for my Seiko Solar every month and the vostoks are eating into the fund lol, I'm really wanting an amphibian though  Oh and the Putin is a poor copy of a komanderskie, a 'toy' version in my eyes, thought it did inspire me to vostoks so thats a good thing, or is it lol


Loving my amphibian pep, although tbh now I have it, I would choose a plainer face than the one I have.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm trying to put cash by for my Seiko Solar every month and the vostoks are eating into the fund lol, I'm really wanting an amphibian though  Oh and the Putin is a poor copy of a komanderskie, a 'toy' version in my eyes, thought it did inspire me to vostoks so thats a good thing, or is it lol


The Putin is to blame for my obsession too. When I first saw it on EMs website - that's when I decided to subscribe.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> some one guest right with the ww2 bit look
> 
> this rare soviet wrist watch *VOSTOK "KOMANDIRSKIE"*. It was made in the middle of 1990s to commemorate 50th WW2 Victory Anniversary. The dial shows a nice RED Star and is signed: _Great Patriotic War, 50th Victory Anniversary__._ Movement is in a fully working condition, professionally serviced, cleaned and oiled. Everything original, keeps good time. Case diameter with/without crown is 41/39 mm, dial 31 mm, from lug to lug 46 mm, thickness - 12 mm.
> *Features*:
> ...


Thanks for that - now i like this watch even more
59p well spent!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I will be from the period between Soviet era and Russian. No one was sure what to put in the 'made in' section so it was simply omitted


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The Putin is quite pathetic when compare to real ones. Over exaggerated in size.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> can you find it on this site? VOSTOK collection


Can't see it. Interesting page tho - thanks

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The Putin is quite pathetic when compare to real ones. Over exaggerated in size.


Looks like the got a milk bottle lid drew a tank and a star on it and threw it in a case, its horrible but charming lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Can't see it. Interesting page tho - thanks
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 I have been drooling over this lot lol well worth a look not bad on the prices either and no messing round with bids  http://chistopolcity.com/


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just home soki running happily away keeping good time no bother whatsoever


Hi smeagal, mines running near perfect for time, seems better now I've let it run out

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hi smeagal, mines running near perfect for time, seems better now I've let it run out
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Thats good no need to tinker when not needed


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I want a Vostok with a hammer and sickle. May as well go the whole hog!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I have been drooling over this lot lol well worth a look not bad on the prices either and no messing round with bids  Vostok Watches Shop: Komandirskie Amfibia Amphibian Auto 1967 Classic - ChistopolCity


That's like an EM subscription all on its own - you want them all, not just one. 
For someone that really don't like the Komandirskis, there are a couple in there I could go for.















Are they all automatics?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I want a Vostok with a hammer and sickle. May as well go the whole hog!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yes is funny I'm getting more and more into the Soviet imagery, its rather cool nowadays ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I have been drooling over this lot lol well worth a look not bad on the prices either and no messing round with bids  http://chistopolcity.com/


A bit worried that every watch on that page seems to be "the last one in stock."


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> The 2414 movements are manual winding


Are they all 2414s? Any way of knowing?
Definitely liking those two. Might have to get an appointment with a surgeon to get the Archive off....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's like an EM subscription all on its own - you want them all, not just one.
> For someone that really don't like the Komandirskis, there are a couple in there I could go for.
> 
> View attachment 1486343
> ...


The 2414 movements are manual winding


----------



## p1ug1 (Apr 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I would contact seller and see what the score is. Mine is fine for the price I do not think they have a quality control I take it is pot luck whether you get a good one or baddy


sent the seller a message so lets see what they say........trust me to get the baddy! hate it when things dont work


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Best that you follow the link and read about any particular watch that interests you. Then I wont feel that i've given wrong information
If the watch you want is out if stock try zenitar or meranom on ebay for brand new ones too


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Best that you follow the link and read about any particular watch that interests you. Then I wont feel that i've given wrong information
> If the watch you want is out if stock try zenitar or meranom on ebay for brand new ones too


Ok. I definitely see an opening for those two in my tiny collection.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> sent the seller a message so lets see what they say........trust me to get the baddy! hate it when things dont work


Sorry to hear this after me bigging mine up so much. Hope you get a speedy resolution.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all!
I've been madly busy & not been on here - it said '9781 more posts' when I got to the bottom of the page just now 
Saw the Frenchy mag in the newsagents, but was put off by the bezel
How's it all going - have all the subscribing issues been sorted out?
Good to see some of you over in the Russian forum and reading here that you're getting into the Vostok madness ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> sent the seller a message so lets see what they say........trust me to get the baddy! hate it when things dont work


lets know when you get reply


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Ohdark30. To be honest I think we are only buying them out of habit or stubborness. EM that is. They're never gonna be best quality but are nice to have as a collection. Will be interesting to who all hang about for the 80 in the collection.
The Vostoks are all so awesome and so many differences. Every time we post our new arrivals we get more converts


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Oh D, good to see you back. I think the subscriber issues are still going on, and don't see that changing any time soon.
Yes, we're getting new faces here.... and we're getting them to buy things other than the EM collection too!
As for the Vostoks, well for even a Vostok-hater like me to warm to them says a lot really!


----------



## UMB (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Hello all

Long-time lurker and avid follower of this thread. I've even been mentioned a few times by others!

I've been thinking of where this collection might go and have also thought about whether or not I really want to continue collecting them, after much thought I have decided that I will be cancelling my subscription. I want to concentrate on other things and if I'm honest, all this was just a flight of fancy for me and I've already got bored.

Anyway, the 5 watches and magazines (with binder) I have are going up for sale. I don't mind selling them individually but I am sure there is someone out there who would be interested in the lot? If someone does want them all, then I have a proposition, to trade the lot for just one watch&#8230; allow me to elaborate.

So far this is what the collection has cost me

Issue 1 - £3.99
Issue 2 - £6.99
Issue 3 - £9.99
Issue 4 - £9.99
Issue 5 - £9.99

Total = £40.95

So I'm looking for one watch to trade all this with, something interesting or underrated, I'm not a brand snob so if it fits the criteria I'll have a look. It doesn't need to be exactly £40 worth of watch, I'm happy to put some money in if the watch is interesting enough, up to about £50? But I ideally a bit less!

What I'm not looking for is a Panerai style watch as I already have one of those. But anything else is ok.

The watches and magazines are in as new condition, only the cellophane wrapping has been taken off. I haven't even threaded the strap through the buckle or pierced through the strap holes. They all have the plastic stopper on the crown too. The magazines have been placed in the binder.

I can prove that I bought then and not just nicked them to sell! I'm happy to provide that to anyone who wants some assurance.

So there you have it. 5 magazines and watches for just one watch, what have you? 
















Thanks
UMB


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Hi Oh D, good to see you back. I think the subscriber issues are still going on, and don't see that changing any time soon.
> Yes, we're getting new faces here.... and we're getting them to buy things other than the EM collection too!
> As for the Vostoks, well for even a Vostok-hater like me to warm to them says a lot really!


I knew you'd finally come round chrono buddy


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

p1ug1 said:


> sent the seller a message so lets see what they say........trust me to get the baddy! hate it when things dont work


At least you got yours p1ug, trust my luck as a Royal Mail employee for mine to get lost in the post.......gutted. Though with my luck I should expect nothing less. I cod fall in a barrel of t*ts and come out sucking my own thumb.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey oh d so what new and wonderful watches have you got to show us then it been to long since the last lot lol I getting tired of my screensaver hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Just watching Discovery History and Two things jumped out at me No 1 Aircraft flying over Fort George in the early 50s I was based their in in the 70s and the same type of aircraft flew During the Suez crises off HMS Albion that I helped to breakup at Faslane in the early 70s Not often you can see and Know how or where your life takes you.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



smeagal said:


> Just watching Discovery History and Two things jumped out at me No 1 Aircraft flying over Fort George in the early 50s I was based their in in the 70s and the same type of aircraft flew During the Suez crises off HMS Albion that I helped to breakup at Faslane in the early 70s Not often you can see and Know how or where your life takes you.


Talking of aircraft, there are only two flying Lancasters in the world (***); one is in our Memorial Flight. The other is in Canada.
On 8th August the Canadian one is coming here, and for a month it will take part in displays with the BBMF one.
Meaning we will have the rare chance of seeing/photographing two Lancasters together, so watch the skies folks.

*** not counting the 10 reproduction "bitsas" Peter Jackson has had made in New Zealand for his Dambusters movie.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome back guys!
I think I'll keep checking at local newsagents and grab the mag if I like what I see - looks like I picked pretty well with the Subby 
Itmw, not sure if I posted this one, its a Raketa (there were Soviet and Russian versions of this). I owned one before, and decided I missed it, so got another








That's it for new stuff. Mostly I've been enjoying having my Strela back from servicing








not to mention the $5 Timex








and swapped the Janata onto a favorite vintage strap








Looking forward to seeing all your new stuff too, that I've not seen in the other wruw's


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chrono555 said:


> Talking of aircraft, there are only two flying Lancasters in the world (***); one is in our Memorial Flight. The other is in Canada.
> On 8th August the Canadian one is coming here, and for a month it will take part in displays with the BBMF one.
> Meaning we will have the rare chance of seeing/photographing two Lancasters together, so watch the skies folks.
> 
> *** not counting the 10 reproduction "bitsas" Peter Jackson has had made in New Zealand for his Dambusters movie.


I take it Richard Todd is not in the movie I didnt know they were doing a remake


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks for the welcome back guys!
> I think I'll keep checking at local newsagents and grab the mag if I like what I see - looks like I picked pretty well with the Subby
> Itmw, not sure if I posted this one, its a Raketa (there were Soviet and Russian versions of this). I owned one before, and decided I missed it, so got another
> 
> ...


 yeah the Strela best it beats the others hands down I have not had any new ruskie but the guy have gone a bit mad there about 40 ish ..lol I bet we will get to see them soon but I could look at them all night mate


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the Lanc info, chrono, I'll have to keep my eyes peeled! So the Peter Jackson movie's definitely going ahead?
I don't see how they can improve on the original (OK, the special effects ;-). It's my favorite film


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



smeagal said:


> I take it Richard Todd is not in the movie I didnt know they were doing a remake


It's been "in the works" for a few years, but knowing Jackson it will be out sooner or later. You don't go to the expense of having 10 Lancasters built for nothing.
The Dam Busters (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Peter Jackson's Dam Busters on hold - Story - Entertainment - 3 News


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks for the Lanc info, chrono, I'll have to keep my eyes peeled! So the Peter Jackson movie's definitely going ahead?
> I don't see how they can improve on the original (OK, the special effects ;-). It's my favorite film


Jackson bought the rights to the film off David Frost before he died, and it's been put on hold until he finishes The Hobbit.
Re the Lanc, the Canadian one is due to come into RAF Coningsby on 8th August, so if you're around you might see it en route.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi 0 dark, good to see you here again. I picked up this wee baby last week along with another I posted in the WRUW. Can you tell me anything about it?



















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chrono555 said:


> Talking of aircraft, there are only two flying Lancasters in the world (***); one is in our Memorial Flight. The other is in Canada.
> On 8th August the Canadian one is coming here, and for a month it will take part in displays with the BBMF one.
> Meaning we will have the rare chance of seeing/photographing two Lancasters together, so watch the skies folks.
> 
> *** not counting the 10 reproduction "bitsas" Peter Jackson has had made in New Zealand for his Dambusters movie.


I was at the Sunderland Air Show last summer and they had a Lancaster do a fly past. It was absolutely awesome to see.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



ShaggyDog said:


> I was at the Sunderland Air Show last summer and they had a Lancaster do a fly past. It was absolutely awesome to see.


That will have been the BBMF one. It's the only flying one in the UK.
The Lanc's an impressive beastie. You wait till there's two of them together, that'll be a sight to see.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've only ever seen a Lancaster once and it was absolutely amazing!! I would love to go to the Bournemouth air show but it's busy enough on a normal summer day key alone at a very popular annual event

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Hi 0 dark, good to see you here again. I picked up this wee baby last week along with another I posted in the WRUW. Can you tell me anything about it?


Hi pep!
That's the Desert Shield Amphibia, made as a collaboration between Vostok and a US importer who sold them to servicemen as souvenirs
Yours looks correct, in the small case. Quite a piece of history there!
Quoted in this article, the US company expressed their surprise at the 'Swiss like quality' of Russian watches
http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22022


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

I was going to buy the Soki but someone posted this so I thought I'd get one!

3 Colors Mens Automatic Mechanical Date Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Gift | eBay

Bit more expensive but will be here Monday or Tuesday because it's from London!
I got the one with the black bezel.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi pep!
> That's the Desert Shield Amphibia, made as a collaboration between Vostok and a US importer who sold them to servicemen as souvenirs
> Yours looks correct, in the small case. Quite a piece of history there!
> Quoted in this article, the US company expressed their surprise at the 'Swiss like quality' of Russian watches
> http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22022


It's surprisingly heavy for such a small watch. I doubt I'll ever wear it though. Will be one to look at from time to time. You do see some with date windows but none on this?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> I was going to buy the Soki but someone posted this so I thought I'd get one!
> 
> 3 Colors Mens Automatic Mechanical Date Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Gift | eBay
> 
> ...


Looks good curly. Let us know how it is when you get it. Might even be the same maker. Its branded as a Sewor :what: lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> I was going to buy the Soki but someone posted this so I thought I'd get one!
> 
> 3 Colors Mens Automatic Mechanical Date Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Gift | eBay
> 
> ...


do like that one but someone pointed out it that a sewor and it to close to sewer so now i can only think of it that name lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's surprisingly heavy for such a small watch. I doubt I'll ever wear it though. Will be one to look at from time to time. You do see some with date windows but none on this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


If you ever want to sell it let me know lol.

I might buy in a few vintage vostoks over the summer and see where I end up


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well seeing oh d Strela early got me thinking about sekondas and I have not worn this old darling in some times I guess this is going to be my choice for tomorrow


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> If you ever want to sell it let me know lol.
> 
> I might buy in a few vintage vostoks over the summer and see where I end up


lol I was just thinking the same thing mate


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

I will let you know how my "Sewer" watch is when I get it!!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

A couple of lume shots of my tankist. Took while I was waiting for my angie to pick me up from work.

Have any of you guys with younger kids come across the colourful braclets made from wee elastic bands? Everywhere in Ireland just now and my 9 year old daughter layla made me a black and white one to match my tankist, perhaps a combo for a younger man than me but might start a trend lol



















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning all, soki was spot on all day yesterday but managed to gain 30 seconds over night, strange 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all . So am going with my world time Sekonda today so any one else wearing Sekonda today then ? . and by the way hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

good morning guys! so many watches to choose from but I think I'll keep the soki on for another day, as for time keeping it's gained about 1 minute in 2 days which I think isn't bad for a cheap automatic


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Morning all . So am going with my world time Sekonda today so any one else wearing Sekonda today then ? . and by the way hope you all have a lovely day


It has been getting neglected of late. 
Ahh go on, go on, go on.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Well morning all. I had my Soki on all day took it off at 11 and this morning when I got up I saw it had stopped at 03:00 so it lasted only 4 hours. I was so Upset I had to wear my Archive today.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Morning folks - wearing one of my trusty Fossils today


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Almac said:


> Well morning all. I had my Soki on all day took it off at 11 and this morning when I got up I saw it had stopped at 03:00 so it lasted only 4 hours. I was so Upset I had to wear my Archive today.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


TBH I am not surprised. Assuming you didn't wind it before putting it down. I would have gave it 5-10 turns first.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all, Soki worn overnight, still going strong. I could not check the lume, we don't have a boxroom, and it was already too light when I woke up to check it. I'll compare it to the G10 at 2pm today and see how accurate it is, I hacked the G10 to match the Soki at 2pm yesterday.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chrono555 said:


> Talking of aircraft, there are only two flying Lancasters in the world (***); one is in our Memorial Flight. The other is in Canada.
> On 8th August the Canadian one is coming here, and for a month it will take part in displays with the BBMF one.
> Meaning we will have the rare chance of seeing/photographing two Lancasters together, so watch the skies folks.
> 
> *** not counting the 10 reproduction "bitsas" Peter Jackson has had made in New Zealand for his Dambusters movie.











I was lucky to be at RAF Waddington in 2008 to see the newly-restored Vulcan XH558 fly in formation with the BBMF Lanc. Both designed by the same man, Roy Chadwick, and less than 10 years separates their design, amazing advances in technology in those days.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

You're right Fox I didn't wind it I'll try that next time.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1486896
> 
> 
> I was lucky to be at RAF Waddington in 2008 to see the newly-restored Vulcan XH558 fly in formation with the BBMF Lanc. Both designed by the same man, Roy Chadwick, and less than 10 years separates their design, amazing advances in technology in those days.


I saw the Vulcan at Leuchars in 2012 it's an awesome sight.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> You're right Fox I didn't wind it I'll try that next time.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I gave mine 10 winds at 12.30 yesterday afternoon (I take it off before I go to work) and it's still going strong, despite a 30 second gain over night

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ...we're getting them to buy things other than the EM collection too!!


Yes, they made me do it...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well if anyone wants to send me there unloved soki I not much on mechs but I will take a look at the inside for the sheer hell of it lol I bet their some thing wrong with the flywheel just check my zim and it stop at 06.30 this morning so just under the 24 hours for a manuel that's about 25 years old not bad


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> TBH I am not surprised. Assuming you didn't wind it before putting it down. I would have gave it 5-10 turns first.


mine was still going strong at 7.30 this morning. I didn't wind or shake it before I went to bed, however I did give it a full manual wind the night before so maybe it was kept topped up with normal wear yesterday


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1486896
> 
> 
> I was lucky to be at RAF Waddington in 2008 to see the newly-restored Vulcan XH558 fly in formation with the BBMF Lanc. Both designed by the same man, Roy Chadwick, and less than 10 years separates their design, amazing advances in technology in those days.


Both flew over Glasgow I dont exactly remember when It was a couple of years ago. my soki stopped at 8.34am that is without being worn since 10pm wednesday not bad


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



smeagal said:


> Both flew over Glasgow I dont exactly remember when It was a couple of years ago. my soki stopped at 8.34am that is without being worn since 10pm wednesday not bad


that's pretty good, more than 24 hours without winding! I've just given mine a full wind and will see how long it goes for without wearing it


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning everyone!
Which way up do you put your watch when you take it off overnight? The position affects the timekeeping, and if you're cunning you can use the night to cancel out a gain or loss during the day (I don't stress too much about a few seconds, resetting my watch when I wind it in the morning)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-positions-do-watches-run-fast-slow-828947.html
Sekonda, eh?
Been discussing the blue one https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1026514 wearing the Strela








Have a good one, chaps!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



sharkyfisher said:


> that's pretty good, more than 24 hours without winding! I've just given mine a full wind and will see how long it goes for without wearing it


How's yours doing for time keeping?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well if anyone wants to send me there unloved soki I not much on mechs but I will take a look at the inside for the sheer hell of it lol I bet their some thing wrong with the flywheel just check my zim and it stop at 06.30 this morning so just under the 24 hours for a manuel that's about 25 years old not bad


It's not that my Soki is unloved l am only mildly annoyed that it didn't last long overnight. In fact I like so much I'm going to get the red/blue one at the end of the month. Smeagal's pic with the soki on the red/blue NATO convinced me.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> It's not that my Soki is unloved l am only mildly annoyed that it didn't last long overnight. In fact I like so much I'm going to get the red/blue one at the end of the month. Smeagal's pic with the soki on the red/blue NATO convinced me.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I was going to get the Pepsi bezel next but I think you can only get it from china, you can get the coke bezel from the uk

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Which way up do you put your watch when you take it off overnight? The position affects the timekeeping, and if you're cunning you can use the night to cancel out a gain or loss during the day (I don't stress too much about a few seconds, resetting my watch when I wind it in the morning)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-positions-do-watches-run-fast-slow-828947.html
> Sekonda, eh?
> ...


lovely as always I think I will have to do a group shot of my Sekondas lol morning oh d


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



danmh said:


> How's yours doing for time keeping?


I've not really done a proper test on the time but I'd say it's gained less than a minute over the space of 2 days.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Which way up do you put your watch when you take it off overnight? The position affects the timekeeping, and if you're cunning you can use the night to cancel out a gain or loss during the day (I don't stress too much about a few seconds, resetting my watch when I wind it in the morning)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-positions-do-watches-run-fast-slow-828947.html
> Sekonda, eh?
> ...


Thanks for the link!! This could be the answer to my soki gaining time at night as I store it face up on the bedside table, I'll will out it crown down/up tonight and see what happens 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks for the link!! This could be the answer to my soki gaining time at night as I store it face up on the bedside table, I'll will out it crown down/up tonight and see what happens
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


That's how l would do it This morning l am going to wear what ever it takes by georgeio armanni

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Two useful apps:
For accurate timesetting, Emerald Time - it compares computer networks' clocks and displays a best figure - *very* accurate, and accounts for the internal time whirrings of your phone or device, so better than the atomic clock viewed on them
http://www.emeraldsequoia.com/et/index.html








Also twixt, to measure your watch's accuracy by taking 2 photos and using the phone's clock to measure the time interval between the two
http://www.coldflower.com/twixt/


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all !

Well as always I like to be different so for me its the SBS Faulty ( or to give it its proper name ,Zuludiver ) on my new Bond Nato.

I noticed something strange recently however , the "classic Bond" Zulu strap I bought a couple of weeks ago when worn must pinch a nerve in my arm/wrist as I was suffering from a numbness/pain in my left arm . I had put it down to RSI from forever admiring the watch I was wearing on it ,but with getting the new watch and the new Bond Nato yesterday I did not wear the Zulu Bond...lo and behold today my arm is fine and I am not suffering from any pain at all .

Methinks this may require some further investigation !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Would anyone be so kind as to write down what each of the first six EM watches are "inspired" by please?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> That's how l would do it This morning l am going to wear what ever it takes by georgeio armanni cold not get pictureon tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


>


 daamm that's nice :0


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Would anyone be so kind as to write down what each of the first six EM watches are "inspired" by please?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


shaggy did one just trying to remembered were he put it ..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Which way up do you put your watch when you take it off overnight? The position affects the timekeeping, and if you're cunning you can use the night to cancel out a gain or loss during the day (I don't stress too much about a few seconds, resetting my watch when I wind it in the morning)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-positions-do-watches-run-fast-slow-828947.html
> Sekonda, eh?
> ...


I forgot I'd got a sekonda so thought I'd give it an airing while the Soki has a resting time test 










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just on my way out so quick pic but I'm sure I'm missing a couple of unboxed one's lol but here's some sekonda's


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just on my way out so quick pic but I'm sure I'm missing a couple of unboxed one's lol but here's some sekonda's


good watches I see your picture taking is as good as mine


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Just been reading through the EM Facebook page...wow so many unhappy campers still ! mind you it's human nature to complain .

Someone complained about the difference between the strap shown in the promo material on the Sheila ( the canvas strap ) and the nylon strap that is actually on the watch ,

here is EM's response ...



So my guess is that the same reason goes to explain why the "goalie" didnt gave a date window, the change in the pizza's font etc .

I also think it explains why the watches have the new backs , so it might be the case that as we get further along the collection the quality will rise ( hopefully ) .To be honest I was not expecting much when I first saw these watches being advertised and they have surpassed the expectations I had , yes there have been some I havent liked but all in all I would say that they are still bloomin good value for money .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> good watches I see your picture taking is as good as mine


Just checked with David Bailley and he said get someone else to take my pictures as they are woeful


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Well Im just back from bringing my brother to the airport he's moving to Canada and yesterday i found out his only watch wasnt working so I gave him the pizza and he was delighted with it.

There will be at least one pizza stateside now lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> Would anyone be so kind as to write down what each of the first six EM watches are "inspired" by please?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Here you go, this is a link to the post I did earlier in this thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-415.html#post7604749


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's what I'm wearing today, my Parnis Portuguese Power Reserve.









Following yesterdays thread I opened it up and moved that gasket that was jamming the rotor. It is now swinging nice and free.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Just got an email from MWC about the special edition issue with the Royal Flying Corps pocket Watch special. Noticed this at the bottom:

_"We are offering you this fantastic special issue at a discounted subscriber price of £24.99 / Rep. of Ireland €33.49 (instead of £25.99 / €34.99 in the shops!)."

_Woooh, a whole pound off! Bloomin cheek.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Just got an email from MWC about the special edition issue with the Royal Flying Corps pocket Watch special. Noticed this at the bottom:
> 
> _"We are offering you this fantastic special issue at a discounted subscriber price of £24.99 / Rep. of Ireland €33.49 (instead of £25.99 / €34.99 in the shops!)."
> 
> _Woooh, a whole pound off! Bloomin cheek.


34.99 in Ireland. They can stick that where the sun don't shine!

You could get a hmt, Vostok, seagull or Mumbai 5 for that money?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

On my vostok how many times should i wind the crown for it to be fully wound? Or do i just keep going until it gets stiff?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> On my vostok how many times should i wind the crown for it to be fully wound? Or do i just keep going until it gets still?


I go with 30 winds

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, how can they justify that price difference?! Are Newry newsagents having a field day selling to southern watch fans, I wonder?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Wow, how can they justify that price difference?! Are Newry newsagents having a field day selling to southern watch fans, I wonder?


I might head to Newry myself lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Blanchy, just keep going (gently) til it won't wind any more. Helps with a new watch to note how many winds ('about 40') so you can gentle it down when getting close


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

So anyway the soki arrived today !!!!!!!!!










I'm made up with it. Think I'm gonna get a shark mesh from eBay for it though I've seen one for £11.99 or £3 more than the watch cost lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Paying more for the strap is the mark of a true Affordables fan, lol
Wjean's mesh are good value on the bay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Paying more for the strap is the mark of a true Affordables fan, lol
> Wjean's mesh are good value on the bay


Cheers od30, you wouldn't have a link would you? I just tried searching for a seller I.d. Wjean but nothing came up.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

If any of you find yourselves near Birmingham on Sun 1 June, you're cordially invited to the f71 Affordables Get together (gtg) I'm organising. It's between 2 & 8, if anyone lasts that long, in a cafe bar near New St station
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=995596
Should be fun, and some guys from the Russian forum are coming too, so there'll be some interesting watches to see. Plus, would love to see how the MWC collection (& your additions) are shaping up
Just hope the weather brightens up


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So anyway the soki arrived today !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spotted a 1.5mm thick shark mesh strap on the bay for £8.99 " Buy it now" if people want a link pm me .


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, OK WS, it's actually wjean28


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> If any of you find yourselves near Birmingham on Sun 1 June, you're cordially invited to the f71 Affordables Get together (gtg) I'm organising. It's between 2 & 8, if anyone lasts that long, in a cafe bar near New St station
> GTG Birmingham UK Sunday 1 June - look forward to meeting you!
> Should be fun, and some guys from the Russian forum are coming too, so there'll be some interesting watches to see. Plus, would love to see how the MWC collection (& your additions) are shaping up
> Just hope the weather brightens up


When's the tour coming to Dublin


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Ah, OK WS, it's actually wjean28


Thanks Od30 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Dalliance, thanks for the PM mate.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> 34.99 in Ireland. They can stick that where the sun don't shine!
> 
> You could get a hmt, Vostok, seagull or Mumbai 5 for that money?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Do you have a link or a trusted ebay seller for the mumbai 5s please pep? I know it's been mentioned before, but there are 985 pages to check through!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I might head to Newry myself lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


My father came from Newry Although I have only passed through


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Dalliance, thanks for the PM mate.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


No problem


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> When's the tour coming to Dublin


We should have a dublin meet up lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Do you have a link or a trusted ebay seller for the mumbai 5s please pep? I know it's been mentioned before, but there are 985 pages to check through!


I'm on my way to work just now. I'll send a link once I get there. A search for seiko mens watches

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I realised the strap that I ordered for my vostok isnt due to arrive for another few weeks so I decided to see could I fit a different strap on.

The smallest strap I have is the extentable one of my acqua it is a 18mm strap but was 19mm at the lugs so I got a file and made it 18mm lol

I know it doesn't really suit the vostok but at least I can wear it now


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

So Im looking for peoples opinions ....the watch repair kit I purchased on Sunday still hasnt arrived , the seller posted it 1st class Royal mail on Tuesday yet here I sit with no kit ..time to contact the seller or give it til Mon ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> So Im looking for peoples opinions ....the watch repair kit I purchased on Sunday still hasnt arrived , the seller posted it 1st class Royal mail on Tuesday yet here I sit with no kit ..time to contact the seller or give it til Mon ?


If it hasn't arrived by tomorrow Dall then personally I'd message him. 1st class should have been there by now, trust me we're not THAT busy at Royal Mail at the moment.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Blanchy - I keep an emergency NATO for incoming watches so I can wear them toot sweet. Nice tankist, btw!
Dalliance, I'd give it the weekend, call him Monday


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

More patience Dall Lad. lol it was a bank holiday on Monday so they will be playing catch up.
Use the time to strategical plan your objectives for the afore mentioned tool kit lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Blanchy - I keep an emergency NATO for incoming watches so I can wear them toot sweet. Nice tankist, btw!
> Dalliance, I'd give it the weekend, call him Monday


Thanks  I've only been collecting watches a couple months so this is my first 18mm lug watch the others are 20/24mm. I will definately be buying a lot more vostoks so ill need a job lot of 18mm straps 

Are modern vostoks 18mm or did they different?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I tried to catch the picture at exactly 2pm, but clicked too soon. This looks like my Soki has lost 20 seconds in 24 hours. I'll run this again from 3pm today and check it again. 20 seconds in one day is 0.023% accuracy.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep mate just going to say this now. more later mate  go raibh maith agat


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So anyway the soki arrived today !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure if you ordered a shark mesh yet but I bought this one last night, £9.79, 3mm thick. 20MM MESH BRACELET DIVERS WATCH STRAP SEAMASTER SUBMARINER CITIZEN DOXA VINTAGE | eBay


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So anyway the soki arrived today !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for one of these to arrive, hopefully today! I have a nice shark mesh bracelet I want to put on it but don't know if it fits.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep mate just going to say this now. more later mate  go raibh maith agat


Tá cúpla focail Gaeilge agat?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Tá cúpla focail Gaeilge agat?


not yet but I mite take it up would be fun to have more then just English and bad English mate lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not yet but I mite take it up would be fun to have more then just English and bad English mate lol


Lol my Irish isnt great but my fiance will be teaching in a primary school through Irish so I was to improve mine


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Lol my Irish isnt great but my fiance will be teaching in a primary school through Irish so I was to improve mine


 think we have to try to keep the languages going before they get wash a away .. least we forget and all that


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> think we have to try to keep the languages going before they get wash a away .. least we forget and all that


Very true, when I have kids they will be brought up speaking english and irish equally so they will always be able to speak it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Query for the Vostok lovers here.

I'm interested in one of the Vostoks, but one aspect of it has got me stumped and is putting me off.

Some of the minute markers at the top of the dial have extra sub-divisions and they start at 52.5secs and end at 3 and a bit seconds.
I don't understand the logic of why these extra markers are there, nor why they cover such an odd time period.
Anyone have any clues?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Very true, when I have kids they will be brought up speaking english and irish equally so they will always be able to speak it


yes sounds good to me we should all be able to relate to our past and language is a big part of that


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well blow me down with a feather ....since my last post I nipped out to the shops to get myself a pack of cigs ( yes I know its a dirty habit but its my ONLY vice ..well other than watches that is ! ) ....

I walk in the front door and the kit is sat on the doormat looking at me as if to say "What ??? huh ??? you got a problem ??" LOL .

Typical !!

thanks for the replies folks .


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

leepal said:


> I'm waiting for one of these to arrive, hopefully today! I have a nice shark mesh bracelet I want to put on it but don't know if it fits.


It's 20mm leepal

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so pep and every one... I looked at that watch pep took it apart.... put it back together two battery's it wanted and just to be a pain two different sizes lol so put them in works a treat so I thought why messy with it looks good and works what more could we ask for


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> not sure if you ordered a shark mesh yet but I bought this one last night, £9.79, 3mm thick. 20MM MESH BRACELET DIVERS WATCH STRAP SEAMASTER SUBMARINER CITIZEN DOXA VINTAGE | eBay


Thanks for that Sharky. It's nicer and cheaper than the one I had bookmarked so I've ordered one too. Can't wait the soki is gonna look boss on that ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thanks for that Sharky. It's nicer and cheaper than the one I had bookmarked so I've ordered one too. Can't wait the soki is gonna look boss on that ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I know it's a whole 80p more expensive than the Soki lol but we should have a pretty sweet looking watch for less than £20!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I just knew that me + watch tools/kit = recipe for disaster !

Managed to change the battery on the SBS faulty without a hitch ( fingers crossed thats all it needed ) ...

Decided to take a look at the EM watches and see if it would be worth removing the batteries in order that they will be ok when I decide to wear the watches ...

Lufty opened up and sorted no problem ( thought I would start with the largest watch ) 
Subby ....nope couldnt do it so gave up 
Pizza 1 ..opening blade slipped scratched the back ..no biggie as im not fussy ......10 mins later still not managed to open it and have nearly worn the bloomin lip away ,so much so that its nigh on impossible to get a purchase now !
Pizza 2 - tried once struggled so gave up ..........

methinks I will be taking the pizza's to my jewellers when it comes to battery change time !

this does not bode well !!

Pffft how can someone who can pull a laptop apart ,replace everything , including the motherboard struggle so much with a (self-moderated) watch !!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I just knew that me + watch tools/kit = recipe for disaster !
> 
> Managed to change the battery on the SBS faulty without a hitch ( fingers crossed thats all it needed ) ...
> 
> ...


if the back removal tool is anything like mine it may be too thick, I use an old penknife blade as it's thinner and goes under the lip further ;-)


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I just knew that me + watch tools/kit = recipe for disaster !
> 
> Managed to change the battery on the SBS faulty without a hitch ( fingers crossed thats all it needed ) ...
> 
> ...


Those case back knives are a bit fiddley. I took the back off of one of my watches using my pocket knife with no problem, but it took ages using the knife that came with the kit. My pocket knife is too sharp to use on the high-polished cases though.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The blade you get in the kit is useless, use a blunt large penknife or multitool blade. It took me days to get the back on the italian diver. Basic rule of thumb, is if it ain't broke don't fix it. And practice on watches you feel comfortable losing


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Thought I would give my dad's old Seiko 5 a spin today. It must be pushing 30 years old, never been serviced and runs like a dream as soon as it is picked up.










The only probe with it is the colour, as I don't like gold watches, and the bracelet which is a horrible folded affair.










Any strap suggestions? I am thinking leather but not sure which colour complements a gold face.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Any strap suggestions? I am thinking leather but not sure which colour complements a gold face.


I think a light brown leather strap would look well with the gold face


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I just knew that me + watch tools/kit = recipe for disaster !
> 
> Managed to change the battery on the SBS faulty without a hitch ( fingers crossed thats all it needed ) ...
> 
> ...


Because its easier to fix a computer, well early ones anyway.Most watches that I have tinkered with are now in my parts box that is getting quite full


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Thought I would give my dad's old Seiko 5 a spin today. It must be pushing 30 years old, never been serviced and runs like a dream as soon as it is picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would usually only use tan or brown with a gold watch, though I've been thinking about picking up a navy leather strap for my gold watch. I tried an oxblood strap with it in a jewellers. It wasn't for me, but it looked nice.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Thought I would give my dad's old Seiko 5 a spin today. It must be pushing 30 years old, never been serviced and runs like a dream as soon as it is picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think a nice tan leather strap would look good


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Find an old watch on ebay and practice.
Back off/on
Crown out/in
Battery 
Movement out/in
Hands off/on
Small case screw out/lose/find/lose/ etc etc etc for an hour/ nearly get it in/lose/replace/rejoice.
Learn what surroundings best suit finding/losing small screws.

And keep away from that hair spring


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd go a rich chocolate brown with that gold - a cool contrast. 
I've changed watches to my 70s French pal the Elgé







, inspired by the thread on the Leoncino, which looks a lot like it (except bigger case and 10 times more expensive)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Post #9909 if anyone's interested?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Post #9909 if anyone's interested?


I did read it m8 but I've no idea! it seems odd though, there must be a reason for it


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Post #9909 if anyone's interested?


No idea.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I have ordered this tan 20mm one to try on it. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Bro...-Sizes-12-30mm-/221055538187?var=520095989117

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Post #9909 if anyone's interested?


Never seen anything like that, mate. Sorry!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Post #9909 if anyone's interested?


Could be a timer for milliseconds no idea


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

That is very odd.
If they'd wiped the markers off with over zealous cleaning you'd expect the bigger ones to have gone too
I imagine its meant to have the fine markings all the way round. Whatever, it's given you a unique timepiece


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I believe this a brand new vostok partner. So it is part of the design. Maybe harks back to military for syncing non hacking watches or setting fuses


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeh, it doesn't make sense to me, the same as why there are red markings on the Amphibians and Komandirskies from the 40minute mark up to the 12, as if the last 20 minutes of the hour is significant? Can't think of anything you need 20 minutes' warning for....
I have no idea about the markings on this particular Vostok, although the seconds are divided into quarters, why 52.5secs to 3secs make no sense to me. Wondered if it had any significance to anything.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I just knew that me + watch tools/kit = recipe for disaster !
> 
> Managed to change the battery on the SBS faulty without a hitch ( fingers crossed thats all it needed ) ...
> 
> ...


 I use this or a Stanley knife mate It's need to be strong and very thin


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, it doesn't make sense to me, the same as why there are red markings on the Amphibians and Komandirskies from the 40minute mark up to the 12, as if the last 20 minutes of the hour is significant? Can't think of anything you need 20 minutes' warning for....
> I have no idea about the markings on this particular Vostok, although the seconds are divided into quarters, why 52.5secs to 3secs make no sense to me. Wondered if it had any significance to anything.


Timing for the battle of Kursk

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Tanks for that hehe


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Didn't notice earlier but my soki has a beauty spot ! Just underneath the "K" it looks like a smaller version of the hour markers. It's defiantly not floating about it's stuck there fast.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Didn't notice earlier but my soki has a beauty spot ! Just underneath the "K" it looks like a smaller version of the hour markers. It's defiantly not floating about it's stuck there fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bizarre


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, it doesn't make sense to me, the same as why there are red markings on the Amphibians and Komandirskies from the 40minute mark up to the 12, as if the last 20 minutes of the hour is significant? Can't think of anything you need 20 minutes' warning for....
> I have no idea about the markings on this particular Vostok, although the seconds are divided into quarters, why 52.5secs to 3secs make no sense to me. Wondered if it had any significance to anything.


 I would say it was to do with racing and count down


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I would say it was to do with racing and count down


Do the Russians do any?
Visions of speed-marching in 20 minutes.....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive been using the watchcheck app for android.
Soki: since 5:35am yesterday (8th) the average deviation is -8 sec per day
HMT: since 15:05 (7th) the average deviation is +111.8 sec per day.

Might need to try regulating the HMT


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Do the Russians do any?
> Visions of speed-marching in 20 minutes.....


what's the full name I'm having hard time track it down you got a link


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

From wikipedia's article on dive watches:
'Bezel markings
Most contemporary dive watches with conspicuous 15 or 20 minute markings on their bezels are the result of copying a Rolex bezel design of the 1950s. Back then divers typically planned a dive to a certain maximum depth based on now obsolete US Navy dive tables, and dived according to the planned dive profile. If the dive profile allowed a bottom time of 35 minutes the diver, upon entering the water, would set the marker on the bezel, 35 minutes ahead of the minute hand. The diver calculated this with the 60 - bottom time formulae (60 - 35 = 25, for 35 minutes bottom time the diver would align the 25 minute bezel-mark with the minute hand). Once the minute hand reached the main-marker on the bezel the diver would begin his ascent to the surface. The 15 or 20 minute scale helped with timing the ascent and whatever safety stop the diver deemed necessary. For contemporary diving methods the 15 or 20 minute "count-down" bezel is quite antiquated.[21]'


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> From wikipedia's article on dive watches:
> 'Bezel markings
> Most contemporary dive watches with conspicuous 15 or 20 minute markings on their bezels are the result of copying a Rolex bezel design of the 1950s. Back then divers typically planned a dive to a certain maximum depth based on now obsolete US Navy dive tables, and dived according to the planned dive profile. If the dive profile allowed a bottom time of 35 minutes the diver, upon entering the water, would set the marker on the bezel, 35 minutes ahead of the minute hand. The diver calculated this with the 60 - bottom time formulae (60 - 35 = 25, for 35 minutes bottom time the diver would align the 25 minute bezel-mark with the minute hand). Once the minute hand reached the main-marker on the bezel the diver would begin his ascent to the surface. The 15 or 20 minute scale helped with timing the ascent and whatever safety stop the diver deemed necessary. For contemporary diving methods the 15 or 20 minute "count-down" bezel is quite antiquated.[21]'


have they got one for the dial markings


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> what's the full name I'm having hard time track it down you got a link


NEW RUSSIAN VOSTOK PARTNER SELF-WINDING 100m WATCH 291168 - ChistopolCity


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think dial markings are the poor man's bezel markings. Unless you're going for a speedometer or altimeter look
Afaik there's no extra functional reason for 15/20 min dial markings


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> I think dial markings are the poor man's bezel markings. Unless you're going for a speedometer or altimeter look
> Afaik there's no extra functional reason for 15/20 min dial markings


Dial markings I can understand and appreciate. What I don't comprehend is (on the watch I'm looking at) seconds divided into 4 on that upper quadrant.
Why would someone need to know/measure 1/4 of a second? And if it's just a decoration, it's very odd not to have it all the way round the dial.
Definitely quirky. It's a shame, because I'm trying to stop myself mentally scraping the money together for it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Dial markings I can understand and appreciate. What I don't comprehend is (on the watch I'm looking at) seconds divided into 4 on that upper quadrant.
> Why would someone need to know/measure 1/4 of a second? And if it's just a decoration, it's very odd not to have it all the way round the dial.
> Definitely quirky. It's a shame, because I'm trying to stop myself mentally scraping the money together for it.


 my head hurts... lol as oh d says.. I can't see why.. saw some great watches on the way but their don't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been out cutting the hedge very quiet on here at the moment.working the weekend you can guess how I feel -rotten


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been out cutting the hedge very quiet on here at the moment.working the weekend you can guess how I feel -rotten


I'm feeling your pain smeagal. I'm working tonight and Sunday night :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

And I'm working Sunday. 
So you are. Not. Alone.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Sat and Sun 
9 -5


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

for the guys looking for the link to *Mumbai 5s

*vintagewatches4you | eBay 5s and allsorts

Just click on search with seiko Mens watch on theis sellers page

I don't know how genuine any of these are, apprently Seiko 5s were a huge seller in India in times gone by. Ive have 3 and they all perfect autos! bullet proof lol and the usually go below £30


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just sold some of my fishing equipment that I don't use, I've got about £40/£50 burning a hole 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No internet connection router not working at the moment its about time l got a new one from sky l don't know if they will charge me for a new one because ive been with them for 18 years even to get new boxes they want money from you

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've just sold some of my fishing equipment that I don't use, I've got about £40/£50 burning a hole
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


http://www.ebay.ie/itm/RUSSIAN-VOST...286633068?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item1c3d3f266c

Enjoy!

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

WOW ! some people really are just plain STOOPID !

just out of boredom I took a look at the Archives that are being bid on tonight ....someone is bidding £40 for one ....cant these ppl read ...they can "buy it now " for £29.99 lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im in 9-6 tomorrow and 8-5 Sunday and then my exams start on Tuesday


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> No internet connection router not working at the moment its about time l got a new one from sky l don't know if they will charge me for a new one because ive been with them for 18 years even to get new boxes they want money from you
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Back on


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, had another hard week at work!
But now it's weekend time!

Anyhow, I may be late here but just got an email from Eaglemoss saying as a subscriber I'm getting an RFC pocket watch for £24.99, and as I checked the box to receive specials I get this automatically.

Payment will be taken on Monday 12th and if I don't want it contact them before Monday.

2 things here..... I requested NOT to get specials

Secondly I get an email at 13.00 on a Friday saying to contact them before Monday???

Come on Eaglemoss, you really are letting me down here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> WOW ! some people really are just plain STOOPID !
> 
> just out of boredom I took a look at the Archives that are being bid on tonight ....someone is bidding £40 for one ....cant these ppl read ...they can "buy it now " for £29.99 lol


Wonderful! I can proudly go around telling people my £21 Archive is worth £40.....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im in 9-6 tomorrow and 8-5 Sunday and then my exams start on Tuesday


Good luck for Tuesday then blanchy.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Back on


 back off---- back on


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> back off---- back on


After 18 years smeagal they should be falling over themselves to give you free upgrades to keep your loyal business. Give them a ring and if all else fails threaten to bugger off to virgin !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

So who is getting the eaglemoss special pocket watch?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good luck on Tues, blanchy!
What are the exams? Feeling prepared, or a bit lastminute.com?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> After 18 years smeagal they should be falling over themselves to give you free upgrades to keep your loyal business. Give them a ring and if all else fails threaten to bugger off to virgin !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I've had both Sky and Virgin and I can comfortably say that out of the two I'd rather have Virgin by a long way. Unfortunately we moved house last year and our new area isn't covered by Virgin so we've had to go back to Sky and it definitely feels like a step backwards. I miss the superfast fibre optic broadband speeds and the fact that your box can record three things at once as opposed to Sky's two things at once.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I just came across an ebay seller called uuitsu4u who's selling a few different types of those mesh bracelets for under €3 each. Probably crap, but worth a look I guess.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Good luck on Tues, blanchy!
> What are the exams? Feeling prepared, or a bit lastminute.com?


Thanks od and smeller.

Im a bit nervous for Tuesday I have 2 exams for the IAEA in insurance assessing, ive been studying that at night.

Then I have 2 more exams and 2 presentations for my day classes so ill be up to my eyes the next 2 weeks.

I think I'll have to treat myself to a few watches after all that


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> So who is getting the eaglemoss special pocket watch?


I am, but only because I'm one if those weird completists and it would kill me to miss a bit.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I am, but only because I'm one if those weird completists and it would kill me to miss a bit.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Me too but I will be interested to see if the quality is more than twice as good as the other watches in the collection for the price!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> So who is getting the eaglemoss special pocket watch?


I'm not opted in to get it but knowing me I'll see it in the shops and just have to have it. I just have a feeling it will be a bit rubbish lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

blanchy said:


> I think I'll have to treat myself to a few watches after all that


Sounds like an excellent idea


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not opted in to get it but knowing me I'll see it in the shops and just have to have it. I just have a feeling it will be a bit rubbish lol


you and me both sharky mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Are there any pics of the pocket watch?


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Are there any pics of the pocket watch?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> View attachment 1487516


don't really do anything for me lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Not appealing to me purse strings. They need to do better than that


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Lets be honest here, that pocket watch looks awful, I thought the first special was a chrono wristwatch?


C'mon EM this is getting silly!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

So I can buy this for £24.99

View attachment 1487516


or this for £10 more!









Hmmm, let me think about it for a minute lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lets be honest here, that pocket watch looks awful, I thought the first special was a chrono wristwatch?
> 
> C'mon EM this is getting silly!


Don't like it internet back on carry on with sky still cutting out

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Doesn't the pocket watch magazine retail for around the €15 mark? What are they charging the extra bit here for? The chain?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> So I can buy this for £24.99
> 
> View attachment 1487516
> 
> ...


 I have been looking at this one funny enough


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Doesn't the pocket watch magazine retail for around the €15 mark? What are they charging the extra bit here for? The chain?


maybe the sub dial actually works? lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

There doesn't appear to be a second hand, so im guessing it does work.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> After 18 years smeagal they should be falling over themselves to give you free upgrades to keep your loyal business. Give them a ring and if all else fails threaten to bugger off to virgin !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Can't no virgin in this area doesn't sound right.l will see if it stays on already getting one box free 12 month s

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almost 10k posts in and we still complaining about EM lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Oooh, is it going to tip over the 10,000 tonight?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Only 9 to go.....


Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

PAGE 1000 YOU GUUUUYYYYYSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

All you lads hanging out for 10000 hehe

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so Argos has got a sale on some watches just not the one's I want lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so Argos has got a sale on some watches just not the one's I want lol


What are you after?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> What are you after?


 this one mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

me me me haha


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Am wearing that watch tomorrow for work

10000?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this one mate


there's a tenner off it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

me me me haha  now


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> me me me haha  now


I think 9999 has a better ring to it lol


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

I'm waiting for that watch as well


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hmm, I am signed up for the specials, as I too am a completionist. They messed up my initial sub info and i had to email to get specials switched back on. Now I neither got the insert in my last delivery offering it to those who aren't opted in, nor an email for those who are opted in to opt out. Not fussed enough about it to chase it up, I will see if they take any money from me and only complain if they do and no watch arrives.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> there's a tenner off it


yeah but I sort of see it in the 39.99 sort of price range


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading time no 10000 for me good luck

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this one mate


There's a used one on ebay for £33 plus £3.60 post! ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> I'm waiting for that watch as well


 I like it but even with tenner off i think they could do a bit better


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Reading time no 10000 for me good luck
> 
> Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


good nite mate speak with ya tomorrow


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

It really is a nice watch. The wife likes it so it must be nice. But its not the easiest to read at a glance. The hands seem to get lost. Its timing capability is only 30 minutes. It has no day, date or month. The complications are to the right: 24hr dial. Centre: 0-60 seconds. Left: 0-30 minutes. Only telling you cos i think you guys could maybe find better for your money.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like it but even with tenner off i think they could do a bit better


Snap


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Hmm, I am signed up for the specials, as I too am a completionist. They messed up my initial sub info and i had to email to get specials switched back on. Now I neither got the insert in my last delivery offering it to those who aren't opted in, nor an email for those who are opted in to opt out. Not fussed enough about it to chase it up, I will see if they take any money from me and only complain if they do and no watch arrives.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Hang on, I was wrong. For some reason the email landed in my spam box, even though every other email from EM has arrived normally. I am getting it automatically.

My OCD now has a problem: does the special issue go in sequence in the main binder, sit outside of the normal collection,min which case I will need a separate binder just for special issues, or do I save it till the end and hope there is sufficient room at the end of the final binder?

Secondly, how do I store and display it? It won't fit into the case (and nor will the subscribers chrono, as that will break the proper sequence of the other watches).

It took me long enough to be brave enough to first take the stickers off the back and then to put decent straps on them instead of leaving them as they arrived...

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> It really is a nice watch. The wife likes it so it must be nice. But its not the easiest to read at a glance. The hands seem to get lost. Its timing capability is only 30 minutes. It has no day, date or month. The complications are to the right: 24hr dial. Centre: 0-60 seconds. Left: 0-30 minutes. Only telling you cos i think you guys could maybe find better for your money.


yeah that why I think 39.99 or under like say half price I would have it but at 59.99 it's to much


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bugger! Missed the 10,000th post. Never mind, ITMW's post was better anyway.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ohh the horology
Hark at me n me "complications" lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been eyeing up this one for a few days, not sure whether to go for it as the wife is getting suspicious, I can't tell her they are all a tenner lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've been eyeing up this one for a few days, not sure whether to go for it as the wife is getting suspicious, I can't tell her they are all a tenner lol
> 
> View attachment 1487597


nice but it ant going to be that cheap is it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nice but it ant going to be that cheap is it


not bad actually, only £55!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> not bad actually, only £55!


well that's not bad at all I have been looking at the different edifice casio since Stuart got his red bull


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi peeps, just got in from Southampton docks watching the 3 queen cruise ships go out along with a spectacular fire works display and different sequences of the ships horns playing at the port and down Southampton water, incredible to see although now very tired lol.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hi peeps, just got in from Southampton docks watching the 3 queen cruise ships go out along with a spectacular fire works display and different sequences of the ships horns playing at the port and down Southampton water, incredible to see although now very tired lol.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I'm just home, horrendous evening in work :-(
Now I have to wait up until 3 am as my daughter is off to to do a walk till 6 am 'from dark into the light; for a suicide charity, so its going to be 3 hours browsing ebay for watches I cant afford lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm just home, horrendous evening in work :-(
> Now I have to wait up until 3 am as my daughter is off to to do a walk till 6 am 'from dark into the light; for a suicide charity, so its going to be 3 hours browsing ebay for watches I cant afford lol


That's a good idea, dark in to the light 

I'm just about to have a look on eBay  I'm hooked on divers autos at the mo

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> That's a good idea, dark in to the light
> 
> I'm just about to have a look on eBay  I'm hooked on divers autos at the mo
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I wonder how much this one will go for

Huge Seiko Sports Pepsi Bezel Automatic Japan Mens Gents Wrist Watch Near Mint | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Hang on, I was wrong. For some reason the email landed in my spam box, even though every other email from EM has arrived normally. I am getting it automatically.
> 
> My OCD now has a problem: does the special issue go in sequence in the main binder, sit outside of the normal collection,min which case I will need a separate binder just for special issues, or do I save it till the end and hope there is sufficient room at the end of the final binder?
> 
> ...


LOL ! I was thinking/obsessing about the same things !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I wonder how much this one will go for
> 
> Huge Seiko Sports Pepsi Bezel Automatic Japan Mens Gents Wrist Watch Near Mint | eBay


Very nice, I think it will go for quite a bit more than that I expect lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Very nice, I think it will go for quite a bit more than that I expect lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


The watches form mumbai usually go quite cheap, this might got lost in the crowd, though 7 bids up to now, might be worth a watch


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Right, I'm absolutely shattered, night all.

Pep let me know if you spot anymore nice divers 

G' Night

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all, strange thing, woke up today with the Soki on my wrist, and it had stopped at 3.45am! That's after a full wind and wearing it for two days. Hmmmm.... now admittedly I have a desk job, but I would have thought all the moving around and typing should have charged it. Have to test it again next week, it's a Seiko weekend for me.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning all!
OW, the Soki is a Chinese auto, right?
Only, I believe there are some that the auto module doesn't fully charge - ie you need to help out with some winding. A desk job probably isn't giving it enough oomph to play with - why not try waving your hands more in conversation, lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning chaps. I've gotta work this weekend, so I won't be able to think about watches much.

Re: the Em special pocket watch. It doesn't do much for me - I won't be getting it. Plus (as others have said) how can I display a pocket watch in a case of wristwatches & can't exactly use it & the extra mag will mess up the binder.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all I think it feels like a pizza day so hope you guys/girls have a wonderful day


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The Accurist Gran Prix series for me.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Soki day today. Gave it lots of winds before taking it off and of was still ticking this morning. Spending all day at kids Tae kwon do competition so at least it will keep me off eBay for a while.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Saw this reg plate for the ultimate Eaglemoss obsessive yesterday , spooky?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I paid a lot than this so good buy 

Sekonda Men's Multi-Dial Sports Chronograph Watch. sku: 121/4613was £89.99 £49.99







Save £40.00

Overall rating 








4.8 / 5










so yes I would and have lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

morning all ! 

For me its an SBS Faulty...(or as I have christened it ... " Basil " ) today .
After changing the battery yesterday it seems ( touch wood ) like it is working perfectly , so I am even more pleased with it than I already was ...one thing I have noticed about it is the lume ...bugger me its bright ..even in the daylight it has a kind of day-glo effect LOL 

Woke up this morning to find my 11 year old Black lab , who has not tried getting upstairs for ages due to her old age , had come upstairs and was sat at the end of my bed giving me one of her .."c'mon...FEED ME" looks ......you know just once I would like a bloomin lie in !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I won an ebay auction for a refurbished HMT Janata overnight. Planned to go to €8 at the most and won it for £6 (€7.30ish)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Almac said:


> Soki day today. Gave it lots of winds before taking it off and of was still ticking this morning. Spending all day at kids Tae kwon do competition so at least it will keep me off eBay for a while.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Maybe if I did tae kwan do my Soki would keep going!

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Morning all, strange thing, woke up today with the Soki on my wrist, and it had stopped at 3.45am! That's after a full wind and wearing it for two days. Hmmmm.... now admittedly I have a desk job, but I would have thought all the moving around and typing should have charged it. Have to test it again next week, it's a Seiko weekend for me.


at 10.30am yesterday I fully wound my soki then left it on the desk with no movement, it's still going now! gonna leave it and see how long it goes on a full wind. also I left it on it's side, crown up and it has only lost 2 seconds in nearly 24 hours


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Saw this reg plate for the ultimate Eaglemoss obsessive yesterday , spooky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely not? Lol that got to a mahoussive coincidence

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I paid a lot than this so good buy
> 
> Sekonda Men's Multi-Dial Sports Chronograph Watch. sku: 121/4613was £89.99 £49.99
> 
> ...


Has this just been knocked down in price?


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

danmh said:


> Surely not? Lol that got to a mahoussive coincidence
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yes massive! Maybe its the next special edition at £3999.99?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Good to see most of you are getting the hang of the SOKI's
Can we get a lume shot of your Basil Fawlty? and a decent shot of the dial?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Yes massive! Maybe its the next special edition at £3999.99?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's the case I feel sorry for all the people that ticked "yes" to receiving ALL special editions, new number plate anyone? 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Has this just been knocked down in price?


 I paid I think £109.99 it as been at £89.99 for awhile now it's £49.99 to me that's a grab it now an it's from argos


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Has this just been knocked down in price?


Its £49.99 in Argos. But do a quick search online you could maybe find it cheaper still. Argos is brilliant for having lots of stuff in one place, but prices always seem to be a tad higher. but then again it is on sale


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Good to see most of you are getting the hang of the SOKI's
> Can we get a lume shot of your Basil Fawlty? and a decent shot of the dial?


I will try and get a lume shot sorted some time tonight as it will mean having to dig out my digital camera due to the fact the camera on my phone is awful ( I tried and the pix were pitiful lol )

As for the dial ...here is a pic of it taken from the manufacturers set of pictures .....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Yup Liking that one. might get one around payday. I 'as bin workin' 'ard


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> at 10.30am yesterday I fully wound my soki then left it on the desk with no movement, it's still going now! gonna leave it and see how long it goes on a full wind. also I left it on it's side, crown up and it has only lost 2 seconds in nearly 24 hours


20 seconds in 24 hours on the first check, I can live with that on a nine quid watch

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lume shots:
Try the app NightCap for low light long exposures
Or, Camera+ let's you control extra things over your usual phone camera & edit afterwards
Top tip:
Have some ambient light in the background


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Taking my little girl to ballet class today,sporting the Putin.









Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

As soon as the missus finishes work were going to a new antiques shop opened up in a village down the road from us, my dad picked up a gorgeous ingersoll manual wind pocket watch last week £16

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Guys my Vostok came, I was winding the watch forward so the date window would be correct, I felt the winder start slipping and now the hands wont turn it all...


Have i f*cked it?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

When you rotate the crown, is anything happening?
There's two positions, one to wind, one to change the hands. Sounds like you may have slipped from one to the other


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Its in the furthest outward position, in can feel the difference between the winding one and the time changing one.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm having a *big* clearout - I've too many watches, lol.
So it's this kind of thing, for an Adam Smith and a Liz Fry, to the door
















PM me for more info


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> As soon as the missus finishes work were going to a new antiques shop opened up in a village down the road from us, my dad picked up a gorgeous ingersoll manual wind pocket watch last week £16
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


sounds good I wonder what you will find ?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

ITMW you're a fan of the vostok, I feel like the crown is slipping , and the hands aren't moving, having i f*cked up some gearing or something?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Moooman, it does sound that way :-(
If you screw the crown all the way in, then try again, does that help?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Moooman, it does sound that way :-(
> If you screw the crown all the way in, then try again, does that help?


Nope :/


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> ITMW you're a fan of the vostok, I feel like the crown is slipping , and the hands aren't moving, having i f*cked up some gearing or something?


 I would say it sounds like it been pull to far out and now it missing the catch try pushing It in hard then gentle pull out and see if you feel the catch


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would say it sounds like it been pull to far out and now it missing the catch try pushing It in hard then gentle pull out and see if you feel the catch


Nope. I did try pulling it out a little hard though, maybe thats the problem, but that method didnt work


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah somethings wrong, the crown is spinning freely on its own axis like the wheel on a toy car


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Nope. I did try pulling it out a little hard though, maybe thats the problem, but that method didnt work


On my vostoks you have to hold the Crown In position with a little pressure or it slips out of position, it does it on both so I guessed it was normal

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Nope. I did try pulling it out a little hard though, maybe thats the problem, but that method didnt work


 I think it's out of line if it had been a quartz I would say remove and reset the crown maybe open it and reset the winder mite work open and take a pic for us and we will see what we can do..


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

If you can open the back and remove the crown pin, then re-seat it. that may help.
This is an Amphibia but the release point is the same.
Simply press down at the point shown and pull the crown out. then push back in gently but firmly









Taken image from this page
https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/anatomy-vostok-68330.html


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

What kind of back is on a vostok? So i know how to get it off.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman this might sound silly but to set the time you wind the crown toward yourself with the crown at the full amount. It has no traction going clockwise? Till you go back a wee bit, this is hard to explain in text lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> What kind of back is on a vostok? So i know how to get it off.


The outer ring unscrews then the back lifts off

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Annnnddddd out of nowhere im now getting traction, its still slipping though.
Is it because the watch was fully wound?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Annnnddddd out of nowhere im now getting traction, its still slipping though.
> Is it because the watch was fully wound?


Is this when your setting the time or winding?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Setting the time.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Setting the time.


With mine I wind slightly anti clockwise to engage the hand? Then it works both anti and clock wise. If you know what I mean

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Those watches have a notoriously wobbly crown, it might need pulling to the side slightly to acheive purchase. gently mind


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Those watches have a notoriously wobbly crown, it might need pulling to the side slightly to acheive purchase. gently mind


Is a black art winding and setting the derskie lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Got home from work at 08:00 this morning and took the soki off just woke up 5 minutes ago and it's still going strong. I didn't set it to the exact second yesterday just to the minute by the G10 next to my bed and they still both read the same minute. I'm gonna get up now and I'll be wearing it again today. Got loads of compliments for it at work and one bloke wanted the eBay number so he could order one. One of the women drivers who I work with caught sight of my Jaragar on its croc strap with deployment clasp last week and has now ordered one of each for her son ! The influence of this thread is spreading far and wide lol !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I'm having a *big* clearout - I've too many watches, lol.
> So it's this kind of thing, for an Adam Smith and a Liz Fry, to the door
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya Od30. The first picture, third from the left on the HFH NATO, what is that ? It's gorgeous.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Got home from work at 08:00 this morning and took the soki off just woke up 5 minutes ago and it's still going strong. I didn't set it to the exact second yesterday just to the minute by the G10 next to my bed and they still both read the same minute. I'm gonna get up now and I'll be wearing it again today. Got loads of compliments for it at work and one bloke wanted the eBay number so he could order one. One of the women drivers who I work with caught sight of my Jaragar on its croc strap with deployment clasp last week and has now ordered one of each for her son ! The influence of this thread is spreading far and wide lol !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


A guy in my job wants to get a tankist but he wants it on a stripey strap like mine lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers WS, it's a Raketa Mini Zero, a blackfaced, smaller* version of the famed Raketa Big Zero, one of the iconic Russian watch designs
http://www.thetimebum.com/2013/10/zero-hour-soviet-vintage-raketa.html?m=1








Got this from samun, the same seller in the article
*not that mini - 37 with, 35 without crown


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

pepperami said:


> A guy in my job wants to get a tankist but he wants it on a stripey strap like mine lol


It's funny how easy it is to change a strap, and I never thought of doing it before I got into watches 18 months ago!
All that time thinking I was stuck with what it came on til it wore out


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> It's funny how easy it is to change a strap, and I never thought of doing it before I got into watches 18 months ago!
> All that time thinking I was stuck with what it came on til it wore out


I'm trying not to look at those watches you posted ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dam it's quite on here lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> dam it's quite on here lol


Home from work,on my ark not Noahs it said 9 to go till 10000 thats why I said good luck to the poster who would get it yet when I checked back just now it said 10005


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Home from work,on my ark not Noahs it said 9 to go till 10000 thats why I said good luck to the poster who would get it yet when I checked back just now it said 10005


 I forgot my system kept going off that could explain the delay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how do smeagal mate  hard day was it in the rain an all


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Well didn't pick anything up from the antiques shop, very well priced though

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how do smeagal mate  hard day was it in the rain an all


Not to bad kept out of the rain sun came out and felt like the med


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Aaaaannd.....relax.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is a black art winding and setting the derskie lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Lol definitely. I got 3 now - 2 "vintage" - & 1 new. All feel different to set time and wind and all 3 are quirky - that makes them endearing and adds to their charm.



EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lol definitely. I got 3 now - 2 "vintage" - & 1 new. All feel different to set time and wind and all 3 are quirky - that makes them endearing and adds to their charm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lol definitely. I got 3 now - 2 "vintage" - & 1 new. All feel different to set time and wind and all 3 are quirky - that makes them endearing and adds to their charm


I thought mine was broken when I first pulled out the crown lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I thought mine was broken when I first pulled out the crown lol


Me too! And as for setting the date, well, forward past 1am, backward to 8pm, and repeat......


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Me too! And as for setting the date, well, forward past 1am, backward to 8pm, and repeat......


Did you like any of the mumbai 5s tow?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Me too! And as for setting the date, well, forward past 1am, backward to 8pm, and repeat......


I read that quick setting the date can damage it so I wound mine forward ten days lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I bet moooman heaving a sigh of relief lol from the way he described it I thou he would have to open the back up and remove and reset the winder lol... but if any thing like the one foxy put up it looks ok to do


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well didn't pick anything up from the antiques shop, very well priced though
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


did anything come of the job lots I put up the other day mate


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you like any of the mumbai 5s tow?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


This one caught my eye;

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/GENUINE-VINT...471379137?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3ce0e89ec1

But it went before I made my mind up . There was another but the photo of the mechanism looked so manky I gave it a miss.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I read that quick setting the date can damage it so I wound mine forward ten days lol


Oh blimey, I'll not do that again then.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did anything come of the job lots I put up the other day mate


They're on my "watch" list mate, they're still cheap but the bids normally pile in, in the last couple of hours don't they

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah you have to watch. I got 3 in the past for less than €40

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> They're on my "watch" list mate, they're still cheap but the bids normally pile in, in the last couple of hours don't they
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


yeah they do from what I have seen but under or around a tenner would be worth a look


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you like any of the mumbai 5s tow?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I was eyeing that re-painted hot pink one ...

In all seriousness though, if the HMT that I won gets to me in decent shape I may pick up a bright coloured HMT or Seiko from one of those sellers.


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Is soki2010 on ebay a good seller? Thinking of getting one of these Sokis


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I was eyeing that re-painted hot pink one ...
> 
> In all seriousness though, if the HMT that I won gets to me in decent shape I may pick up a bright coloured HMT or Seiko from one of those sellers.


Rioch are a nice brand too. There tons of sellers selling these autos. Never had a single issue with any I've got. Though I stay away from the pink ones. The TV shaped faced ones can be quirky too ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Actually one 5 i got from India was sent with a spare leather strap! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I was eyeing that re-painted hot pink one ...
> 
> In all seriousness though, if the HMT that I won gets to me in decent shape I may pick up a bright coloured HMT or Seiko from one of those sellers.


I really want a bright green one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Is soki2010 on ebay a good seller? Thinking of getting one of these Sokis


Never heard of that seller, looks to have positive feedback, what are you looking to get?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I really want a bright green one


Would that be emerald green


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Is soki2010 on ebay a good seller? Thinking of getting one of these Sokis


I would say yes, mine came from them and I'm not sure but maybe everybody else's too ;-)


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Never heard of that seller, looks to have positive feedback, what are you looking to get?


Finding it hard to post links from ipad but it's black face with black bezel


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Finding it hard to post links from ipad but it's black face with black bezel


oh I don't have a Soki, perhaps someone who has can direct you to a good seller


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I really want a bright green one


Yeah, I've seen a few nice ones in the past couple of days. I was thinking about getting a coral/orange HMT Sona or a blue or yellow Pilot, but some of them were going for silly money (with the same person bidding up about 7 different watches in my watch list). In the end I went for a black Janata on a bracelet (that I'll probably replace with a leather strap).


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I've seen a few nice ones in the past couple of days. I was thinking about getting a coral/orange HMT Sona or a blue or yellow Pilot, but some of them were going for silly money (with the same person bidding up about 7 different watches in my watch list). In the end I went for a black Janata on a bracelet (that I'll probably replace with a leather strap).


I do that lol I bid on around 10 watches when their really low prices nd wait nd see what happens


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Would that be emerald green


Had a Celtic fc watch years ago went to the knackers yard so now in mourning wearing this in black









Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, I got home at 6 tonight from work and there was a little parcel waiting for me!!
My Sewor watch, same as Soki I'm sure. Cost £14-99 but came in 2 days from London! Worth the extra £6 coz I hate waiting!
I can't believe how nice this is for the price. Date window isn't the best but overall a great looking watch.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I would say yes, mine came from them and I'm not sure but maybe everybody else's too ;-)


Mine too


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Well, I got home at 6 tonight from work and there was a little parcel waiting for me!!
> My Sewor watch, same as Soki I'm sure. Cost £14-99 but came in 2 days from London! Worth the extra £6 coz I hate waiting!
> I can't believe how nice this is for the price. Date window isn't the best but overall a great looking watch.


Very nice Curly! enjoy it!


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Another pic of my "Sewer" watch!!!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I got my SOKI from soki2010. No complaints


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Is soki2010 on ebay a good seller? Thinking of getting one of these Sokis


That's who I got mine from Jason, it took 14 days to arrive but apart from that all good.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> Is soki2010 on ebay a good seller? Thinking of getting one of these Sokis


I've used this seller, my soki came from china in 8/9 days which I didn't think was too bad, comms not too bad either and was happy to help

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Is everyone at work today? We were out all afternoon and when I signed on I expected to see "173 more posts" lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## crunchie (Apr 27, 2014)

Has anyone purchased a Orkina analog Calender Date display watch? (Its the one with the Orange bezel.) What I would like to know, is the case stainless steel?

crunchie


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Well after a months wait and a lost watch (royal mail) my pilot watch finally arrived, and what can i say, it is awesome!!

















chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Is everyone at work today? We were out all afternoon and when I signed on I expected to see "173 more posts" lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


They are all watching Pawn Stars


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Well after a months wait and a lost watch (royal mail) my pilot watch finally arrived, and what can i say, it is awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 1488644
> 
> ...


 Is that the Parnis one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Is that the Parnis one


Yeah from manbushi-jie, £55 shipped, first one got lost and he sent a replacement no questions asked, could'nt be happier!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

crunchie said:


> Has anyone purchased a Orkina analog Calender Date display watch? (Its the one with the Orange bezel.) What I would like to know, is the case stainless steel?
> 
> crunchie


Do you mean this one?









The back says stainless steel back but nothing about the case, I'm not sure how to check 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Well after a months wait and a lost watch (royal mail) my pilot watch finally arrived, and what can i say, it is awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 1488644
> 
> ...


Nice one Chico, looks great!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Nice one Chico, looks great!


Cheers pep, im over the moon with it, the fit & finish are excellent and that movement just looks awesome!! the pics don't do it justice, i will be defo going back for more of his watches as his customer service was first class, he answered every email quickly and he sent a replacement at his loss, dont think you can ask for better than that for £55

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers pep, im over the moon with it, the fit & finish are excellent and that movement just looks awesome!! the pics don't do it justice, i will be defo going back for more of his watches as his customer service was first class, he answered every email quickly and he sent a replacement at his loss, dont think you can ask for better than that for £55
> 
> chico


was it from the bay? who is the seller? wouldn't mind seeing what they have ;-)


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Well after a months wait and a lost watch (royal mail) my pilot watch finally arrived, and what can i say, it is awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 1488644
> 
> ...


I like that a lot Chico

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> I like that a lot Chico
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


get one its amazing!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> was it from the bay? who is the seller? wouldn't mind seeing what they have ;-)


its a chinese guy called manbushi-jie, remove the hyphon betwwen the i & j when typing it,

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> was it from the bay? who is the seller? wouldn't mind seeing what they have ;-)


Yeah that's lovely Chico so come on spill the beans lad where's it from ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah that's lovely Chico so come on spill the beans lad where's it from ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Just read the above post d'oh. !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> its a chinese guy called manbushi-jie, remove the hyphon betwwen the i & j when typing it,
> 
> chico


if it's ebay it says he's no longer a registered user!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> if it's ebay it says he's no longer a registered user!


yeah you will have to go onto his website, if you register the price goes down a bit, mine went from $107 to $90.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

done a small review with some more pics

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-first-mechanical-watch-1027520.html

chico


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> if it's ebay it says he's no longer a registered user!


Search on Google, he has a website. Register and you get better prices.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> done a small review with some more pics
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-first-mechanical-watch-1027520.html
> 
> chico


Great review as always Chico.
Nice watch, looks great.

sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

jonmac73 said:


> Great review as always Chico.
> Nice watch, looks great.
> 
> sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


cheers jon

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Search on Google, he has a website. Register and you get better prices.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Seen it at$95 £56


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> its a chinese guy called manbushi-jie, remove the hyphon betwwen the i & j when typing it,
> 
> chico





chicolabronse said:


> yeah you will have to go onto his website, if you register the price goes down a bit, mine went from $107 to $90.
> 
> chico


This guy is one of the best known sellers of Parnis watches, I got my Portuguese Power Reserve from him for about the same price. He has some incredible watches for the money.

On a Di-Modell Bali Chrono strap.



Here it is on a tan Horween shell Cordovan (horse leather) strap.



His watches are nice but if you find your own good strap you can really make them sing and look £££.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> This guy is one of the best known sellers of Parnis watches, I got my Portuguese Power Reserve from him for about the same price. He has some incredible watches for the money.
> 
> On a Di-Modell Bali Chrono strap.
> 
> ...


that is stunning shaggy!! great pics mate, this one is on my wishlist but i want it on a SS bracelet

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This guy is one of the best known sellers of Parnis watches, I got my Portuguese Power Reserve from him for about the same price. He has some incredible watches for the money.
> 
> On a Di-Modell Bali Chrono strap.
> 
> ...


Looks great shaggy, some great watches on that site, my oh my!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> that is stunning shaggy!! great pics mate, this one is on my wishlist but i want it on a SS bracelet
> 
> chico


Give me 10 minutes mate and I'll show you what it looks like on a bracelet. I've got a Citizen and an Orient one handy, let's see what it looks like.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Looks great shaggy, some great watches on that site, my oh my!


I've just been looking at his submarimers and oyster style watches!! oh my in deed, I can feel my paypal a twitchin lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just been looking at his submarimers and oyster style watches!! oh my in deed, I can feel my paypal a twitchin lol


Its relentless in this thread lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Seen it at$95 £56


 £50.48


----------



## crunchie (Apr 27, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yip thats the one. Looks great. is the case heavy ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Give me 10 minutes mate and I'll show you what it looks like on a bracelet. I've got a Citizen and an Orient one handy, let's see what it looks like.


cheers mate!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah, I've had to admit defeat with putting those Citizen and Orient bracelets on that watch, neither of them are fitting it due to the end links and the position of the lug hole not meeting up. The funny thing is though I'm sure I've had a bracelet on it before, I thought it was the Citizen one but it seems not. Anyway one thing I do know though is that it looks fantastic on a nato or zulu strap.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ah, I've had to admit defeat with putting those Citizen and Orient bracelets on that watch, neither of them are fitting it due to the end links and the position of the lug hole not meeting up. The funny thing is though I'm sure I've had a bracelet on it before, I thought it was the Citizen one but it seems not. Anyway one thing I do know though is that it looks fantastic on a nato or zulu strap.


no worries mate, cheers for trying! how long have you had it, how has it performed?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

crunchie said:


> Yip thats the one. Looks great. is the case heavy ?


yes it is quite heavy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well my soki is still running after 36 hours with a full crown wind! it's not been worn during that time. it's actually lost about 25 seconds, maybe because it's running down? or the position it's been left in?(crown up on it's side). it's still running so will see when it runs out of juice


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well my soki is still running after 36 hours with a full crown wind! it's not been worn during that time. it's actually lost about 25 seconds, maybe because it's running down? or the position it's been left in?(crown up on it's side). it's still running so will see when it runs out of juice


Hi sharky

No I've had my soki a week or so I've learnt it's characteristics, I don't think the automatic side of the watch charges it up very well but the manual winding gives it a good 24/36 hours. I caught mine earlier literally just as it ran out, I only noticed because it was about 90 seconds slow but that's because it was running out. Gave it 10 winds and normal service resumed 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've had it for about 18 months and it's been a star performer. I've never actually timed it for accuracy to be honesty but it seems good. The power reserve dial on the front is a really nice feature and works very well. For example when I went to bed yesterday I could see that it was saying else it was fully charged at 40 hours and when I woke up I could see it was down to 32. For a £55 watch it's absolutely beautiful. The dial has a soft satin eggshell off white sheen to it and the hands and markers are in a lovely metallic inky blue. It's got a nice glass exhibition back, and a, good Seagull movement with some nice decorative patterned polishing on the it. And what's more (and I've only just bloody realised it this minute!) is that it hacks! Not even my Orange Monster or Orient Ray do that! The only slight downer, and it's only a very small one, is that the rotor is very noisy. You move your arm and you can hear it whirring around. You get used to it though.

You can read a full detailed review of the watch on this site here -

http://style.oversubstance.net/2012/03/12/parnis-portuguese-power-reserve-watch-review/

So yeah, an absolutely beautiful watch, fantastic movement, rock solid performance. Word is that some people on this Affordable forum and also the Chinese Mechanical forum here think this particular watch is hands down one of the best value for money there is. There is also a model with a charcoal grey dial that is absolutely stunning.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/parn...serve-grey-dial-some-pics-new-toy-416428.html

Here is a thread with lots of pictures of different strap combinations and I think some of the other model varieties. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/show-me-your-parnis-portuguese-straps-403329.html

However there is since talk about these models becoming discontinued and very hard to find so maybe anyone is best advised to hunt them down sooner rather than later.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/parnis-portuguese-power-reserve-get-while-you-can-998797.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading time goodnight all

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Borrowed pics from WUS member RogerP of that grey dial Parnis Portuguese, wow!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Shaggydog, I love it. Link for a recommended seller?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've had it for about 18 months and it's been a star performer. I've never actually timed it for accuracy to be honesty but it seems good. The power reserve dial on the front is a really nice feature and works very well. For example when I went to bed yesterday I could see that it was saying else it was fully charged at 40 hours and when I woke up I could see it was down to 32. For a £55 watch it's absolutely beautiful. The dial has a soft satin eggshell off white sheen to it and the hands and markers are in a lovely metallic inky blue. It's got a nice glass exhibition back, and a, good Seagull movement with some nice decorative patterned polishing on the it. And what's more (and I've only just bloody realised it this minute!) is that it hacks! Not even my Orange Monster or Orient Ray do that! The only slight downer, and it's only a very small one, is that the rotor is very noisy. You move your arm and you can hear it whirring around. You get used to it though.
> 
> You can read a full detailed review of the watch on this site here -
> 
> ...


You've sold it to me shaggy!!! this is my next purchase im gonni contact the manbush right know to see if he's got it!



ShaggyDog said:


> Borrowed pics from WUS member RogerP of that grey dial Parnis Portuguese, wow!


that is nice but the blue numerals are what i love about it!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Reading time goodnight all
> 
> Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


good nite mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I've just had a look on Man B's website and I don't think I saw them on there. You can normally find them by searching for '43mm Parnis'. He did have lot's of other very similar watches on there (priced around £50-60) but I didn't see mine on there.

































I did however find it on Parniswatch.net
I've not used them myself before but they are a fairly well known seller. They have it for £53 including shipping which is about the same price as Man B. Interestingly though they have an option to upgrade to a sapphire crystal for an extra £20. I'll PM you the link.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Guys, the vostok , the crown wont go back in....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey guys, I've just had a look on Man B's website and I don't think I saw them on there. You can normally find them by searching for '43mm Parnis'. He did have lot's of other very similar watches on there (priced around £50-60) but I didn't see mine on there.
> 
> View attachment 1488791
> 
> ...


cheers shaggy, they are nice watches but the power reserve is sooo nice it has to be one of them!! No its not on his site but iv emailed him, il see what he says.

chico


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Disregard, its in. still being iffy though.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok so, the back of the watch is off. but my phone charger is screwed so no pictures, Standard vostok Tanker, the hands wont turn in the setting mode, and now the clock it self has now started seizing on every rotation of the second hand. What do I do?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Ok so, the back of the watch is off. but my phone charger is screwed so no pictures, Standard vostok Tanker, the hands wont turn in the setting mode, and now the clock it self has now started seizing on every rotation of the second hand. What do I do?


leave it to run down and in the morning we will try and help mate


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Ok so, the back of the watch is off. but my phone charger is screwed so no pictures, Standard vostok Tanker, the hands wont turn in the setting mode, and now the clock it self has now started seizing on every rotation of the second hand. What do I do?


Which seller did you buy it from?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Woke up an hour early going through posts.off to work now cheers

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Woke up an hour early going through posts.off to work now cheers
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Have a good one mate


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

At work this morning wearing my HMT Kohinoor. Have a nice day all.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

At work, too
Will it rain today?* You betcha!
*www.raintoday.co.uk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Todays watch at work.
Sea Hunter









Recieved this one (below) from asap31 to use as parts for my broken one. Included in the purchase was the strap, which I assume is a gesture of goodwill.
From Rus to Russia (819646)









Thanks to Marina and Amil.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> At work, too
> Will it rain today?* You betcha!
> *www.raintoday.co.uk


 yeah oh d do like that one.... morning all I bet we will all be busy today I gots me some gardening to do if the rain keeps off lol how does the rain dance go again haha


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning - trusty 90s Accurist for me whilst working today.

Fox - that looks too good to strip for the movement.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning all. Thought I'd prepare for the rain ☺

The weather in May!










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Vostok Komandirskie Top Tip
I remember someone posting about the 'fast date set' not working and having to go through the long route.
If you turn till the date changes at 12, then rotate the hands back to 8 and forward past 12 the date should change.
If it does not work then rotate forward and find out where your switching point is. Then rotate back 4 hours and forward 4 hours. this should work. 
The reason for this is that the hands at some point have been put on in the wrong position.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning - trusty 90s Accurist for me whilst working today.
> 
> Fox - that looks too good to strip for the movement.


It does look good to the untrained eye lol. but the hands have scraped the paint from the flag, which should be rectangle, smearing it around the face. I did request any watch as long as the movement was fine and even said that it could be ugly. The lume on the minute hand is totally missing leaving a hollow. however the case itself is in good condition and the movement has kept time so far since 17:00 yesterday. 
(thats how I found out about the tip mentioned above)
Should look like this one from russian-sales.com though this is a more modern version. sorry its so big


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey foxy lol did you actual say I don't mind an ugly one lol how I did that come about


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey foxy lol did you actual say I don't mind an ugly one lol how I did that come about


From my message to the seller 
"regarding this watch I purchased. I wont keep time for more than an hour and the minute hand stops at the 53rd minute. when opened up i found a large blob of gum inside the case.

 I really like the case and the dial on this watch but the movement is not working effectively. I have bought 2 from you so far.
If i were to buy a third watch from your site, would you be able to include (for free) a fourth watch with a 2414a movement that I could use to replace the movement in this broken watch. the case can be ugly but i need a working movement.."


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> From my message to the seller
> "regarding this watch I purchased. I wont keep time for more than an hour and the minute hand stops at the 53rd minute. when opened up i found a large blob of gum inside the case.
> 
> I really like the case and the dial on this watch but the movement is not working effectively. I have bought 2 from you so far.
> If i were to buy a third watch from your site, would you be able to include (for free) a fourth watch with a 2414a movement that I could use to replace the movement in this broken watch. the case can be ugly but i need a working movement.."


lol I wonder what he thought lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Can you buy new bezel rings for the soki?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

My intention was to let him know that I wasnt merely trying to get a free watch and that it would be used soley to attempt repairing the watch I had previously bought.
This sort of worked but not before being accused of theft and robbery lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Can you buy new bezel rings for the soki?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


possible why


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> My intention was to let him know that I wasnt merely trying to get a free watch and that it would be used soley to attempt repairing the watch I had previously bought.
> This sort of worked but not before being accused of theft and robbery lol


well looks like the wife has all the brains and business skill for the pair of them don't it but least they tried to do something the end ah mate so that says a little something


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> possible why


Well ............... I've been offered a black bezel soki £10 all in but I wanted a Pepsi bezel version ideally as I've already got the black, I know I can get one for £9 from china but the waiting does me in so if new bezel rings were cheap enough I'd replace it

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

To whoever asked where I got my Vostok from:

asap31 on eBay

So, suggestions on what to do guys?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well ............... I've been offered a black bezel soki £10 all in but I wanted a Pepsi bezel version ideally as I've already got the black, I know I can get one for £9 from china but the waiting does me in so if new bezel rings were cheap enough I'd replace it
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 you can replace the bezel let me see if I can find the a link mate


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ohh dear lol


Oh god why oh dear....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Moooman said:


> To whoever asked where I got my Vostok from:
> 
> asap31 on eBay
> 
> So, suggestions on what to do guys?


Ohh dear lol
Moooman. I think you should read my experience with asap31. As posted above, it did get resolved.
And if they let me, I will buy from them again

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1018207


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> To whoever asked where I got my Vostok from:
> 
> asap31 on eBay
> 
> So, suggestions on what to do guys?


well speak to them . but have word with foxy first he seem to get a good result in the end


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you can replace the bezel let me see if I can find the a link mate


How do you do I that? I was thinking the bezel on my soki was a little stiff so was going to find out how to take it off to drop a bit of silicon grease on it

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ohh dear lol
> Moooman. I think you should read my experience with asap31. As posted above, it did get resolved.
> And if they let me I will buy from them again
> 
> Komandirskie Noob buyer


Oh god the gum watch was him.... oh sh*t.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well ............... I've been offered a black bezel soki £10 all in but I wanted a Pepsi bezel version ideally as I've already got the black, I know I can get one for £9 from china but the waiting does me in so if new bezel rings were cheap enough I'd replace it
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 try typing in this to the bay mate watch bezel parts 

look at some vids on you tube like this


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well ............... I've been offered a black bezel soki £10 all in but I wanted a Pepsi bezel version ideally as I've already got the black, I know I can get one for £9 from china but the waiting does me in so if new bezel rings were cheap enough I'd replace it
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I'm sure you could buy a bezel but it may cost the same as the watch lol. A member on here bought an identical watch to the Soki, called Sewor from the UK only took a few days to arrive, it would save the hassle of swapping the bezel if they have any pepsi coloured ones ;-) the WUS member was Curlykid

black/red bezel - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Red...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item461085b4a2

3 choices - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-Colors-...tches_MensWatches_GL&var=&hash=item460f37a905


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> How do you do I that? I was thinking the bezel on my soki was a little stiff so was going to find out how to take it off to drop a bit of silicon grease on it
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I believe you just pop it off with a knife or something similar. Look it up on YouTube, there are loads of videos on it.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> try typing in this to the bay mate watch bezel parts


Ok I'll do that, thanks. He's also got two Philip persio divers watches but it doesn't say whether they're quartz or autos? Haven't got enough time to ask him before the auction runs out. They look identical to SOKI but have a button for a backlight and 3ATM rating

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm sure you could buy a bezel but it may cost the same as the watch lol. A member on here bought an identical watch to the Soki, called Sewor from the UK only took a few days to arrive, it would save the hassle of swapping the bezel if they have any pepsi coloured ones ;-) the WUS member was Curlykid


Hi sharky, I've looked on the bay and there's orkina and sewor which are identical to SOKI but I could only find coke bezels

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm sure you could buy a bezel but it may cost the same as the watch lol. A member on here bought an identical watch to the Soki, called Sewor from the UK only took a few days to arrive, it would save the hassle of swapping the bezel if they have any pepsi coloured ones ;-) the WUS member was Curlykid


Yeah here's the link, no Pepsi only black, red or a green colour.

3 Colors Mens Automatic Mechanical Date Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Gift | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ok I'll do that, thanks. He's also got two Philip persio divers watches but it doesn't say whether they're quartz or autos? Haven't got enough time to ask him before the auction runs out. They look identical to SOKI but have a button for a backlight and 3ATM rating
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


also look here How to Remove a Watch Bezel | eHow quite helpful .. pm me the link if you want. but under 20 quid have a punt mate you ant got much to lose worse case 

and here http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?24,30282,30282


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> also look here How to Remove a Watch Bezel | eHow quite helpful .. pm me the link if you want. but under 20 quid have a punt mate you ant got much to lose worse case
> 
> and here http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?24,30282,30282


Thanks mate 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I would say thinking about it you would not need to remove the bezel to change the bezel insert if you see what I mean


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

It would seem there are a few Soki wannabe's! here's one called Zeiger! ZEIGER STAINLESS STEEL AUTOMATIC SUBMARINER WATCH DATE | eBay


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would say thinking about it you would not need to remove the bezel to change the bezel insert if you see what I mean


Yeah I'm just wanting to replace the ring if possible, I was thinking they're just glued in

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It would seem there are a few Soki wannabe's! here's one called Zeiger! ZEIGER STAINLESS STEEL AUTOMATIC SUBMARINER WATCH DATE | eBay


I wonder if they're all the same quality as SOKI?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> I wonder if they're all the same quality as SOKI?


I will now spend aprox 8 hours searching ebay for similar watches! lol I wanted a different colour bezel too so a different name on the face won't hurt either ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah I'm just wanting to replace the ring if possible, I was thinking they're just glued in
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


they are if you are really careful they can be removed like this


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> they are if you are really careful they can be removed like this


Yeah that's it 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I will now spend aprox 8 hours searching ebay for similar watches! lol I wanted a different colour bezel too so a different name on the face won't hurt either ;-)


I've found a pair of them on one listing I'm bidding on at the moment, only a couple of hours to go {fingers crossed}

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've found a pair of them on one listing I'm bidding on at the moment, only a couple of hours to go {fingers crossed}


is the the black, blue/red ones? I'd better not bid then lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah that's it
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Hi Dan. If you go back a few page's you'll see a link Chico put up for a Chinese seller that has some lovely diver's at good prices!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> is the the black, blue/red ones? I'd better not bid then lol ;-)


Hahaha. I'll PM you the link, they sound like the same ones

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi Dan. If you go back a few page's you'll see a link Chico put up for a Chinese seller that has some lovely diver's at good prices!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Hi pep. I'll try and find those, thanks

I'm using the tapatalk app on iPhone and it shows this thread has 205 pages, they must put more posts per page, so I might struggle to find it lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm on my phone too. Maybe someone on a pc might go back for you ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm on my phone too. Maybe someone on a pc might go back for you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I'm determined to find them lol, I'm really into divers at the moment

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm on my phone too. Maybe someone on a pc might go back for you ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Is that the one with the parnis mate if so I will try and find 

was it the mushe one ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sure there must be some copyright issues with this one lol, Winner Mens Watch Vintage De Ville Style Automatic Silver New Boxed Uk | eBay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm determined to find them lol, I'm really into divers at the moment
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I went on my lappy for you will take a bit of looking but there's beauties on there, yet another way to kill my bank account lol

ok wont let me lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm sure there must be some copyright issues with this one lol, Winner Mens Watch Vintage De Ville Style Automatic Silver New Boxed Uk | eBay


yeah I'm sure there must because I can't see how it works lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm sure there must be some copyright issues with this one lol, Winner Mens Watch Vintage De Ville Style Automatic Silver New Boxed Uk | eBay


Whys that mate? I'm not familiar with that style

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I went on my lappy for you will take a bit of looking but there's beauties on there, yet another way to kill my bank account lol
> 
> ...........


Thanks very much pep 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Whys that mate? I'm not familiar with that style
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


well it say's chronograph on the dial but it ant got one lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Whys that mate? I'm not familiar with that style.


it's very much like an omega de ville in almost every way apart from the name lol

like this, Watch of the week: George Clooney's Omega De Ville Hour Vision - GQ.COM (UK)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks very much pep
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


PM sent lol...blasted thingy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> PM sent lol...blasted thingy


yeah it would not let me put it up ether lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's very much like an omega de ville in almost every way apart from the name lol
> 
> like this, Watch of the week: George Clooney's Omega De Ville Hour Vision - GQ.COM (UK)


 lol I got to get my eyes tested I thought it said chronograph lol but it said chronometer lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok you guys with the bezeled analogue watches, did you know it can be used as a compass? ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it can give you true north when combing it with the sun position yes mate


Did you Google that itmy lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok you guys with the bezeled analogue watches, did you know it can be used as a compass? ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


well it can give you true north when combing it with the sun position yes mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

dont need a bezel to use it as a compass, just an hour hand and a shadow will do it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> dont need a bezel to use it as a compass, just an hour hand and a shadow will do it


True but counting the bezel clicks between the hour hand and 12 can be more accurate

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Soki keeps stopping. I've wound it and it still happens, you can't over wind an auto can you ? Any ideas guys ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Soki keeps stopping. I've wound it and it still happens, you can't over wind an auto can you ? Any ideas guys ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Seems to be an issue with the soki. I've read that new autos sometimes need a settling in time. Up to 3 weeks. Give it a wrap into your palm WS. I have to do this with my seiko autos from time to time. Especially if they in the drawer for a while

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Soki keeps stopping. I've wound it and it still happens, you can't over wind an auto can you ? Any ideas guys ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol no you can't it should have a slip latch to provent over winding it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Soki keeps stopping. I've wound it and it still happens, you can't over wind an auto can you ? Any ideas guys ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


you can't over wind em. give it about 40 winds, that'll make sure it's fully wound and if it keeps stopping then it may be a faulty one :-(


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Ref modding a Soki -

You might find this thread of interest ....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/soki-s86-sub-mods-1027227.html

It could be an idea to pm the thread starter and ask them for some hints on how to go about modding yours

edit ....oops I forgot ....AFTERNOON everyone lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Soki keeps stopping. I've wound it and it still happens, you can't over wind an auto can you ? Any ideas guys ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 take a look here it really interesting mate What is Automatic Watch Movement Disassembly - Automatic Winding mechanism Date Mechanism I enjoyed looking at it


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok you guys with the bezeled analogue watches, did you know it can be used as a compass?





is that my watch said:


> well it can give you true north when combining it with the sun position yes mate


Yep!
My grandad was a navigator in RAF Coastal Command during WW2, and when I was a kid (mid-'70s) he taught me the basics of navigation using a watch in combo with the Sun and stars, and even the Moon at certain times.

Also got me into my life's major interest, astronomy. Many great nights in his back garden with his old observation binoculars b-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

danmh said:


> Whys that mate? I'm not familiar with that style
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here












I have no problem whatsoever with cheap homages but this is just being silly. The 'De Ville' name is actually the name of a proper series of Omega watches (on which this is presumably based). It says 'Co-Axial' on the dial which is just ridiculous because that is the specific name of Omega's own in house movement which it doesn't have inside. And the 'Chronometer' is a bit dodgy as well as it applies to a specific time keeping certification that only Swiss Made watches are eligible for. Not this thing that was probably knocked up in a Chinese sweatshop. Although another way of looking at it is that the original meaning of the word chronometer just meant a device for measuring (metering) time (chrono). Even my Parnis Portuguese has it on the dial, and which to be honest I'd rather wasn't there but I can live with it. So all in all this Winner watch is taking quite a few liberties.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Yep!
> My grandad was a navigator in RAF Coastal Command during WW2, and when I was a kid (mid-'70s) he taught me the basics of navigation using a watch in combo with the Sun and stars, and even the Moon at certain times.
> 
> Also got me into my life's major interest, astronomy. Many great nights in his back garden with his old observation binoculars b-)


afternoon karl I learned back in the mist of time when I use to do the orienteering as a kid but I cant really remember it all now lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok soki update guys. Remember when I posted a picture of mine and it came with a little "beauty spot" that looked like a miniature version of the hour markers that seemed to be glued just under the "K" ? Well that had come loose and was getting caught under the hour hand and stopping the mechanism. I've just taken it to bits removed the beauty spot and put it back together, so far it's running fine and has not stopped once, phew. I'd hate for my soki to be a duff one. I know it's only a £9 watch but I've really fallen for it. 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok soki update guys. Remember when I posted a picture of mine and it came with a little "beauty spot" that looked like a miniature version of the hour markers that seemed to be glued just under the "K" ? Well that had come loose and was getting caught under the hour hand and stopping the mechanism. I've just taken it to bits removed the beauty spot and put it back together, so far it's running fine and has not stopped once, phew. I'd hate for my soki to be a duff one. I know it's only a £9 watch but I've really fallen for it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


That's good mate ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's good mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Cheers pep ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok soki update guys. Remember when I posted a picture of mine and it came with a little "beauty spot" that looked like a miniature version of the hour markers that seemed to be glued just under the "K" ? Well that had come loose and was getting caught under the hour hand and stopping the mechanism. I've just taken it to bits removed the beauty spot and put it back together, so far it's running fine and has not stopped once, phew. I'd hate for my soki to be a duff one. I know it's only a £9 watch but I've really fallen for it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Phew! Well done WS

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Phew! Well done WS
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Cheers dan. It's thanks to this thread that I could attempt it. But for this thread I wouldn't have known that the little dimple recess needs pressing in to release the crown ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers dan. It's thanks to this thread that I could attempt it. But for this thread I wouldn't have known that the little dimple recess needs pressing in to release the crown ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Exactly the same with me, if it was left down to me to work it out I'd probably still be there now lol. I've learnt so much and I mean ALOT whilst participating in this thread. I don't suppose you took pics of when it was apart did you? I haven't even taken the back off of mine yet

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers dan. It's thanks to this thread that I could attempt it. But for this thread I wouldn't have known that the little dimple recess needs pressing in to release the crown ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah with the newer ones they seem to be making it easier to remove them then at one time i have had some right ones


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Exactly the same with me, if it was left down to me to work it out I'd probably still be there now lol. I've learnt so much and I mean ALOT whilst participating in this thread. I don't suppose you took pics of when it was apart did you? I haven't even taken the back off of mine yet
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Sorry dan I didn't, I was too busy fretting whether she was broken and whether I could revive her or not !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sorry dan I didn't, I was too busy fretting whether she was broken and whether I could revive her or not !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Haha don't blame you. I've become rather attached to mine, so much so I've not worn any other watch since last Saturday 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Haha don't blame you. I've become rather attar he's to mine, so much so I've not worn any other watch since last Saturday
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Same here nothing else has had any wrist time since Friday. There's a lot of neglected watches on my bedside table !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Same here nothing else has had any wrist time since Friday. There's a lot of neglected watches on my bedside table !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


My fanty has even lost wrist time and I never thought that would happen 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sorry dan I didn't, I was too busy fretting whether she was broken and whether I could revive her or not !


I have a pic with the back off but that's as far as I've gone with it yet


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have a pic with the back off but that's as far as I've gone with it yet
> 
> View attachment 1489467


Thanks sharky, not bad for £9 is it. Where did you get your case holder from? 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have a pic with the back off but that's as far as I've gone with it yet
> 
> View attachment 1489467


Make sure you post a pic with the shark mesh on when it arrives Sharky, I can't wait for mine.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Thanks sharky, not bad for £9 is it. Where did you get your case holder from?


I honestly can't remember where the holder came from apart from it was ebay a few years ago as part of a cheap tool kit! less than a tenner for everything. I've only just started using it since joining this forum! b4 that the only thing I was confident doing was batteries lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I honestly can't remember where the holder came from apart from it was ebay a few years ago as part of a cheap tool kit! less than a tenner for everything. I've only just started using it since joining this forum! b4 that the only thing I was confident doing was batteries lol


It looks like a really handy piece of kit, keeps crystals safe specially if they're domed and bezel pips aswell

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> It looks like a really handy piece of kit, keeps crystals safe specially if they're domed and bezel pips aswell


Yes, also it makes it much easier to hold onto the watch while screwing the back off!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yes, also it makes it much easier to hold onto the watch while screwing the back off!


cheapest I could find on the bay was this ( UK stock ) ....

Watch Adjusting Band Strap Link Pins Spring Bars Remover Back Case Opener Tools | eBay


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> cheapest I could find on the bay was this ( UK stock ) ....
> 
> Watch Adjusting Band Strap Link Pins Spring Bars Remover Back Case Opener Tools | eBay


Thanks dalliance, I shall get one of those

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Back home from work and it's Soki time again. I put the bracelet back on as I was trying out my new link removal tool. 

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> Back home from work and it's Soki time again. I put the bracelet back on as I got a link te
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I like the bracelet on the soki, very comfy (not a hair puller lol) and it's SS. I couldn't have had bigger wrists though as it's just the right size

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Pic of my Soki on the bracelet. I rather like it.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

danmh said:


> I like the bracelet on the soki, very comfy (not a hair puller lol) and it's SS. I couldn't have had bigger wrists though as it's just the right size
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


My wrists must be very small as I had to take out three links to make it fit. A man with the wrists of a child that's me.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey danmh so did you have any luck on either of those lots ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> Pic of my Soki on the bracelet. I rather like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if my bracelet was a link longer I may have left it on but it scraped skin off my knuckles when I tried it on lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

back home from work checked my GMT that I have left sitting for two days and still running smoothly thats good in my book looking back at the soki thread where the parts were interchanged I would love to try it out but I have artheritis in my hands and cant hold on to small parts as I dont know they have fallen from my fingers thats why I have so many spare parts


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> if my bracelet was a link longer I may have left it on but it scraped skin off my knuckles when I tried it on lol


maybe someone can send you an extra link or two hey guys ?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> maybe someone can send you an extra link or two hey guys ?


I would have but I didn't need to take any out of mine, sorry sharky

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey danmh so did you have any luck on either of those lots ?


Which ones mate, I think they're all still running??

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> My wrists must be very small as I had to take out three links to make it fit. A man with the wrists of a child that's me.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Blimey, you took 3 links out?!?! Maybe my wrists aren't that small then lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

I've got three spare links if anyone wants them.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> I would have but I didn't need to take any out of mine, sorry sharky


Hey, no probs. I quite like the red/blue nato I've got on it so prob wouldn't swap it back anyway ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Which ones mate, I think they're all still running??
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


the two I pm you ... one finished at like £13.59 I think it was


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the two I pm you ... one finished at like £13.59 I think it was


Yeah I didn't go for that one, I've had such a busy day today I'm sure I've missed a couple of bits 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> I've got three spare links if anyone wants them.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I'll take a couple if you don't mind, it will make the strap usable


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah I didn't go for that one, I've had such a busy day today I'm sure I've missed a couple of bits
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 no worry's it was a very good lot that one was thou lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'll take a couple if you don't mind, it will make the strap usable


Sure thing Sharky pm me and I'll get them to you.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I am VERY happy to say that over 48 hours after I fitted a new battery to "Basil" ( the SBS faulty ) it is keeping perfect time ..will keep an eye on it but it does look like all these "faulty" watches needed was a new battery .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I am VERY happy to say that over 48 hours after I fitted a new battery to "Basil" ( the SBS faulty ) it is keeping perfect time ..will keep an eye on it but it does look like all these "faulty" watches needed was a new battery .


it seems odd that the seller could have put new batteries in, added a strap and easily doubled his income! but he didn't lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Who's getting the Ausie on thursday hands up, me


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Who's getting the Ausie on thursday hands up, me


Got it already  love it.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Who's getting the Ausie on thursday hands up, me


Got it(sub). I like it now it has a new nato on ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Got it already  love it.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Should have said non subs


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Got it(sub). I like it now it has a new nato on ;-)


Yes, Smeagal. Get yourself a 22mm NATO. The stock strap is horrendous.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes, Smeagal. Get yourself a 22mm NATO. The stock strap is horrendous.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Like all the non leather ones


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it seems odd that the seller could have put new batteries in, added a strap and easily doubled his income! but he didn't lol


Yeh I know ...I was thinking the same ,


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Who's getting the Ausie on thursday hands up, me


hiya smeagal mate I will but I have been spending so I will only get the six only joking I will get two one for collection one to strip down and then wear


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Who's getting the Ausie on thursday hands up, me


I got mine already. I think you'll like it. Definitely one of the best ones.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been talking in my sleep saying Parnis My wife thinks I am say Paris What should I do


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Who's getting the Ausie on thursday hands up, me


Another hand up here.
Got them reserved at a local newsagent who have had 2 of the last 3 on the shelves a day early, so I'll be down there late weds afternoon with fingers crossed.

Ordered a few NATOs last night too, so will hopefully have a choice of black or olive green to fit it, by the time I pick it up. :-!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Shaggy i found a pic of the power reserve on a ss bracelet, this is my next purchase!








pic from Ianuk

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been talking in my sleep saying Parnis My wife thinks I am say Paris What should I do


 say you have been dreaming of paris hilton it will be cheaper lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hiya chico mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hiya chico mate


how we doing bud

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> that is a thing of beauty! where would one purchase such a thing? the chinese site discussed last night didn't have this design


i will pm you the link sharky

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Shaggy i found a pic of the power reserve on a ss bracelet, this is my next purchase!
> 
> View attachment 1489683
> 
> ...


that is a thing of beauty! where would one purchase such a thing? the chinese site discussed last night didn't have this design


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't forget non subscribers - you might be wise to get a 22mm NATO ready for Thursday.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> how we doing bud
> 
> chico


 not bad mate few watches richer but dent in the old wallet lol read your review well done


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-







821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk
What l am wearing tomorrow


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Don't forget non subscribers - you might be wise to get a 22mm NATO ready for Thursday.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


You know that doesn't look half bad. Anything be better than the Froggy. I'm thinking of fixing a wobbly table with that one

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk
> What l am wearing tomorrow


 I think I'm going to dig something really old school out I think give me 20 minutes lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Did anyone spot the mistake on the watch on my last picture


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You know that doesn't look half bad. Anything be better than the Froggy. I'm thinking of fixing a wobbly table with that one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I know what you mean. The Froggy does look at bit naff. I think what I like most about the Ozzie is the shaped hands.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> not bad mate few watches richer but dent in the old wallet lol read your review well done


cheers mate, tell me about it man i'm trying to figure out how i can get a couple more homage's inbound asap!!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Did anyone spot the mistake on the watch on my last picture


dates right but the time is wrong


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Airfixer said:


>


Oo, me likee!
After the disappointment of the Froggy (which I'd picked out to be my next MWC after the Subby) I really like this. How big is it, Airfixer?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> dates right but the time is wrong


Thats right it says 0935 I forgot to move on another 12 hrs


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Oo, me likee!
> After the disappointment of the Froggy (which I'd picked out to be my next MWC after the Subby) I really like this. How big is it, Airfixer?


I haven't got a ruler to hand - sorry. 
The case is just ever so slightly larger than the Fanty. 
Nowhere near as big as Lufty or Putin.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I'm going to dig something really old school out I think give me 20 minutes lol


 I think I will wear this tomorrow


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

An anyone send me a link to someone reputable selling Parnis power reserves, they look great.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> An anyone send me a link to someone reputable selling Parnis power reserves, they look great.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


me and sharky are looking to mike so if we find any we can give each other a shout

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Oo, me likee!
> After the disappointment of the Froggy (which I'd picked out to be my next MWC after the Subby) I really like this. How big is it, Airfixer?











Does this help?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I will wear this tomorrow


Emerald green I see With a compass


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats right it says 0935 I forgot to move on another 12 hrs


 I did the same I took the pic then once posted I thought oops should have check the time lol


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Anything be better than the Froggy. I'm thinking of fixing a wobbly table with that one


I quite like the Froggy, I don't think it looks too bad on a plain dk. green Nato (goes with the green markings on the bezel)
I've begun using it while out at night observing (with telescopes) because it has a fairly strong and long-lasting lume.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Emerald green I see With a compass


yeah got to have had this 15-20 years and it still going


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> I quite like the Froggy, I don't think it looks too bad on a plain dk. green Nato (goes with the green markings on the bezel)
> I've begun using it while out at night observing (with telescopes) because it has a fairly strong and long-lasting lume.


Yup the lume on the Froggy is very good. Plus when it's that dark that you need the lume you can't see how bad the watch is. So all in all, not bad ;-p

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

has anyone noticed the Parnis divers?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice one, is! I used to buy those on velcro straps, lots of cool designs and so cheap that when the battery ran out I bought a new one, lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pic, Airfixer! Now to find a 22mm strap


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> I quite like the Froggy, I don't think it looks too bad on a plain dk. green Nato (goes with the green markings on the bezel)
> I've begun using it while out at night observing (with telescopes) because it has a fairly strong and long-lasting lume.


You got any astronomy photos you've taken Karl?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

From Rus to Russia to Ostwok.
She lives and breathes
Mwah haha ha.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> me and sharky are looking to mike so if we find any we can give each other a shout
> 
> chico


Thanks guys.

The parnis divers are well regarded, much better than the SOKI ones. You can get them with a sterile dial which is a good base for modding.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> The parnis divers are well regarded, much better than the SOKI ones. You can get them with a sterile dial which is a good base for modding.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


defo the parnis sterile sub homage has an automatic movement, sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel for £55, i wonder if it would be possible or worthwhile to put the seiko NH35A movement from the invicta 8926 in the parnis?? combining seiko movement, sapphire & ceramic = good spec sub homage!

chico


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You got any astronomy photos you've taken Karl?


Hi Pep,
I've never really done much astrophotography I'm afraid, I'm almost exclusively a visual observer.
I did try it some years ago, but whenever I had a camera attached to a telescope I was itching to get my eye to the eyepiece - For me, it seemed like I was wasting good clear sky time.
I have a handful of photos from a few years back, but they're squirreled away somewhere on the desktop PC in my den.

I do sketch the views through telescopes though - I've sketched all my life (allsorts of subjects), so it seemed a natural progression to sketch what I see in the sky.
Astrophotographers regard us sketchers as dinosaurs - but if it was good enough for Galileo, it's good enough for me - LOL b-)


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> has anyone noticed the Parnis divers?
> 
> View attachment 1489748


I had the Parnis Diver as my second choice when I bought my Invicta, in the end it came down to the display back and the fact I couldn't get details on the movement. Just too impatient to wait for a reply. Anybody got any idea what they use?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> has anyone noticed the Parnis divers?
> 
> View attachment 1489748


Where can I get one of these sharky?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I;m 100% going to get to get one of those Parnis Divers, wow, shappire crystal and ceramic bezel!!!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where can I get one of these sharky?


ebay among other places,

40mm Parnis Ceramic Bezel Luminous Mark Submariner Style Automatic Watch PA-269 | eBay


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> I do sketch the views through telescopes though....


This is the kind of thing I do.
First of all, I sketch what I can see through the scope, using a soft pencil, and fingertip to 'smudge' for nebulosity.
This is a photo of an original sketch I made of M13 globular cluster in Hercules










Then I scan the original pencil drawing, invert it to white on black (negative) to look like the actual view.
And maybe a tweak of brightness and contrast to make it match what I could actually see through the 'scope.
Add some text, and come up with ths:


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I;m 100% going to get to get one of those Parnis Divers, wow, shappire crystal and ceramic bezel!!!


the manbush has got a stunning blue version









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> This is the kind of thing I do.
> First of all, I sketch what I can see through the scope, using a soft pencil, and fingertip to 'smudge' for nebulosity.
> This is a photo of an original sketch I made of M13 globular cluster in Hercules
> 
> ...


Now that is cool!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I really like this one 68 euros delivered!!!!!!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> the manbush has got a stunning blue version
> 
> View attachment 1489823
> 
> ...


that picture is the exact one used by a seller on ebay! I wonder if it's manbush with a different id?


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Ooh we're talking about Astronomy , another thing I'm considerably more knowledgeable about than watches.

I took this about a year ago, put it up at the Sky at Night Magazine's website, and its among the top 10 highest up voted in the moon section.


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> This is the kind of thing I do.
> First of all, I sketch what I can see through the scope, using a soft pencil, and fingertip to 'smudge' for nebulosity.
> This is a photo of an original sketch I made of M13 globular cluster in Hercules
> 
> ...


Nice one Karl, I bought my first telescope in January this year. A Skywatcher Heritage 130p, absolutely love it!
still in my early days of astronomy and learning all the time. Wish we had more clear skies at night!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Ooh we're talking about Astronomy , another thing I'm considerably more knowledgeable about than watches.
> 
> I took this about a year ago, put it up at the Sky at Night Magazine's website, and its among the top 10 highest up voted in the moon section.


Wow !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Great moon pic Moooman!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> the manbush has got a stunning blue version
> 
> View attachment 1489823
> 
> ...


That blue dial is stunning. Have you got a link for it please Chico ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> that picture is the exact one used by a seller on ebay! I wonder if it's manbush with a different id?


Could be! Or it's just a stock photo.

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That blue dial is stunning. Have you got a link for it please Chico ?l
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


It'll pm u the link

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Ooh we're talking about Astronomy , another thing I'm considerably more knowledgeable about than watches.
> 
> I took this about a year ago, put it up at the Sky at Night Magazine's website, and its among the top 10 highest up voted in the moon section.


I have a bit of a thing for photographing the moon too! ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It'll pm u the link
> 
> Chico


Cheers Chico I'll have a look when I get back to the depot I've just been having a brew and it's time to hit the road again :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Rather apt pictures considering the concept of time evolved from studying the universe


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman, I do believe Sharky's just given your moon pic's what's known in the trade as...... a whipping! 

What cameras you both using?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers Chico I'll have a look when I get back to the depot I've just been having a brew and it's time to hit the road again :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Unlucky man I'm just chilling watching the golf which is being delayed at the moment!!!

Chico


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Ooh we're talking about Astronomy , another thing I'm considerably more knowledgeable about than watches.
> 
> I took this about a year ago, put it up at the Sky at Night Magazine's website, and its among the top 10 highest up voted in the moon section.


Cracking shot Moonman :-!

Have you thought of trying it with a webcam?
Because of the small chip in a webcam you get significantly more magnifiction - Webcamming the Moon and Saturn were the only attempts I ever made at taking photos through a 'scope.

You've now gone and prompted me to go and look for my old pics on my desktop PC


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> What cameras you both using?


I took that with an Olympus with a 36x zoom, it gets closer than my telescope lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> I took that with an Olympus with a 36x zoom, it gets closer than my telescope lol


Absolutely no point in me trying to get one with my 75-300 then  I'd be better off with a box n a pinhole....


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Cracking shot Moonman :-!
> 
> Have you thought of trying it with a webcam?
> Because of the small chip in a webcam you get significantly more magnifiction - Webcamming the Moon and Saturn were the only attempts I ever made at taking photos through a 'scope.
> ...


Literally, that was taken by simply holding my phone up to the eye piece of my smaller (3" Newtonian) telescope.

Havent tried it with webcams though, dont own one.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Absolutely no point in me trying to get one with my 75-300 then  I'd be better off with a box n a pinhole....


I've got a nikon DSLR with a 300mm lens but the little olympus beats it hands down for the zoom lol


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Literally, that was taken by simply holding my phone up to the eye piece of my smaller (3" Newtonian) telescope.
> 
> Havent tried it with webcams though, dont own one.


Much kudos, getting that by holding a camera at the eyepiece.
The webcam texhnique involves removing the cam's lens, and fitting it into the focuser without an eyepiece. Effectively turning the 'scope into a huge telephoto lens.

I've found my old webcam pics, gimme 10 mins to transfer them to this lappy, and upload a few to an image host...


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

OK - these are about the best three of the ones I could find. The rest in the same folder are pretty much the same shots but with poorer focus, or framing...

For each picture I shot a short avi video, then used a program called 'Registax' which takes the frames from the video, rejects the poor ones, and stacks the good ones ontop of each other, to smooth out camera inadequacies and atmospheric shimmering.

Section of the Moon.
I didn't record the details so I'm only guessing, but I think this was taken through a small reflector, with a cheapo webcam.









A close-up of crater 'Copernicus'
The 6" newt was a SkyWatcher Explorer 150, and IIRC I also used a 3x barlow for more magnification.









Finally Saturn from 7 yrs ago
Through an ED100 (premium grade 4" refractor), a 3x barlow to get f/27, and stacking the best 100 frames from a 45 second movie.


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

When I first saw Saturn through my scope I was amazed!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, SBS Faulty for me today ;-)










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning all I think I will change my mind and go with the pizza to day lol well I hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning everyone. Another day another watch. Today is Pizza day too for me.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning everyone Im going with the archive today


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ostwok for me. Ive waited long enough. Had major surgery to replace the movement last night so will need some monitoring for a day or two


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

630 new posts!









Upside down Archie and RetroFourmula1 Hesketh Shirt ready for Holiday.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have a bit of a thing for photographing the moon too! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1489834


That is absolutely amazing! You can actually see the craters and the contours of the moons surface!! Got anymore??? Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> 630 new posts!
> 
> Upside down Archie and RetroFourmula1 Hesketh Shirt ready for Holiday.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


morning stuart mate how it's going


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> OK - these are about the best three of the ones I could find. The rest in the same folder are pretty much the same shots but with poorer focus, or framing...
> 
> For each picture I shot a short avi video, then used a program called 'Registax' which takes the frames from the video, rejects the poor ones, and stacks the good ones ontop of each other, to smooth out camera inadequacies and atmospheric shimmering.
> 
> ...


I missed these, they are incredible! To think what were able to do these days 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> OK - these are about the best three of the ones I could find. The rest in the same folder are pretty much the same shots but with poorer focus, or framing...
> 
> For each picture I shot a short avi video, then used a program called 'Registax' which takes the frames from the video, rejects the poor ones, and stacks the good ones ontop of each other, to smooth out camera inadequacies and atmospheric shimmering.
> 
> ...


How good is that pic of Saturn! Wow

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ostwok for me. Ive waited long enough. Had major surgery to replace the movement last night so will need some monitoring for a day or two


Glad you got it sorted in the end foxy ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Finally Saturn from 7 yrs ago
> Through an ED100 (premium grade 4" refractor), a 3x barlow to get f/27, and stacking the best 100 frames from a 45 second movie.


If I could get saturn to look like thru my scope I'd die a happy man lol (ok I'd rather not die, but you know what I mean lol)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Totally off topic, but I got a chuckle out of this this morning. the guys face in this is similar to mine when the postie dosen't deliver a watch


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Glad you got it sorted in the end foxy ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Phew Glad i took that photo. Just checked my watch and thought I'd lost an hour. But checking that photo confirmed i had set it an hour early by mistake :banghead:


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Late morning all parcels for the wife as usual great pictures of the moon my son has a telescope that has lay in the house for years he could never get it to work so he uses binoculars instead will have to have a look at it for him 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Been for a run, such is my dedication to checking if the posts is down my (quarter mile long) street yet. He is not. Hopefully something in the post today!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, great space photos guys! I'd no idea normal people (ie without Mt Palomares space observatory or something) could get pictures like those
Super impressed!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where can I get one of these sharky?


Parniswatch.net and Parniswatch.com are two online retailers. I nearly bought an mm style from them but I was so happy with the pizza I didn't bother.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wearing this today but hopefully if the postman knocks I might have something else to show you later on.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Parniswatch.net and Parniswatch.com are two online retailers. I nearly bought an mm style from them but I was so happy with the pizza I didn't bother.


Anyone used them! I am a little nervous about trying sites that aren't well known, having recently had my card defrauded!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've not used Parniswatch . Net myself but I think they are a fairly popular and established seller.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That's partly the reason I never use a real card. I always use a pre-paid credit card when buying online.
> 
> Still waiting for three of the five catalogues that were confirmed to come, plus the HMT which hasn't yet been dispatched (and which probably won't get here until some time in July 2063). I hate seeing the postman go past when I'm waiting for something.


Only thing worse is having nothing incoming lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, so the postman came. He only had one package for me today so perhaps tomorrow I'll have that interesting incoming to show you.

What he had though was a package from Market Straps in Spain, some lovely Bonetto Cinturini Italian rubber high quality dive straps to jazz up my collection a little.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Anyone used them! I am a little nervous about trying sites that aren't well known, having recently had my card defrauded!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


That's partly the reason I never use a real card. I always use a pre-paid credit card when buying online.

Still waiting for three of the five catalogues that were confirmed to come, plus the HMT which hasn't yet been dispatched (and which probably won't get here until some time in July 2063). I hate seeing the postman go past when I'm waiting for something.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Straps have come! I doubt the pink one will get much wrist time but the others look okay.









Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Straps have come! I doubt the pink one will get much wrist time but the others look okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine have just arrived too! I'm sure the wife has a watch that's begging for a pink nato lol

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Shark mesh bracelet has arrived! It's pretty nice 

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/12/rugyzuqa.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/12/7evupuny.jpg










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Loving that pink strap, what are you going to put it on?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Much better!










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Loving that pink strap, what are you going to put it on?


I might go out and find the biggest, manliest watch I can and wear it with that strap....

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Postman delivered two watches this morning not for me but the wife what is going on she did not ask my advice about collecting watches


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

These straps are damn good for a quid a piece! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> I might go out and find the biggest, manliest watch I can and wear it with that strap....
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


What size is it?

And more importantly what size is the Putin? I see a match made in heaven there.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The missus just informed me my replacement Archive has arrived, Kudos to 'rebirth of cool' for sorting me out, would have hated to go to UK to hunt him down, sporting my lufty on a pink NATO!!!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What size is it?
> 
> And more importantly what size is the Putin? I see a match made in heaven there.


20mm. And the Putin is 24, sadly.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What size is it?
> 
> And more importantly what size is the Putin? I see a match made in heaven there.


Actually...

















Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Trip to the local 'missed delivery office' yielded a brace of goodies,
Something old...








Crown is stuck in neutral. But bought as a repair project so I was aware of the problem. 
And it has allegedly worked recently so there's a chance there's an easy fix

Something New...








47mm case, destro (left side) crown. Seagul 3600 movement, can't resist a display back.









And something borrowed...








Another project watch. Chinese auto movement that Apparently runs an hour a day fast. 
Not had the back off yet so no idea if I'll get any free chewing gum. Bought cheap so good for practice, might even get a replacement movement. 
Total fake of course advertised as parnis type watch. Hope the disguise makes the posts ok.

Just need something blue now.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Shark mesh bracelet has arrived! It's pretty nice
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/12/rugyzuqa.jpg[/IMG
> 
> ...


That looks ACE Sharky, I cant wait for mine to arrive now.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> These straps are Dan good for a quid a piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey that's my watch grrr give it back   lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so no luck at any of my usual places.. but I hoping I get package on tomorrow post if they put it in the right porch hmmm posties ... lol so all I got was some new small screwdrivers


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent an email regarding the parnis Portuguese to a few sellers, just waiting for a few replies, fingers crossed!!

If not it's Gonni be this









Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like I've found an extra strap for the orkina ;-) 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Looks like I've found an extra strap for the orkina ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how's the bezel insert ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how's the bezel insert ?


it's been fine since I super glued it in ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sent an email regarding the parnis Portuguese to a few sellers, just waiting for a few replies, fingers crossed!!
> 
> If not it's Gonni be this
> 
> ...


Try and get the other one I think it is a lot better Check out The watch guy blog Chinese watches he will explain about the Parnis watches


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Afternoon peoples,

Would anyone with a SOKI be willing to do a how to on removing the bezel? I've watched videos on youtube but every watch is different and I don't feel confident doing it blind. Mine is quite stiff and could do with a bit of lube. If no one wants to attempt it I totally understand lol 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Afternoon peoples,
> 
> Would anyone with a SOKI be willing to do a how to on removing the bezel? I've watched videos on youtube but every watch is different and I don't feel confident doing it blind. Mine is quite stuff and could do with a bit of lube. If no one wants to attempt it I totally understand lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Sorry dan I don't have the cajones to remove mine but good luck mate !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sorry dan I don't have the cajones to remove mine but good luck mate !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


No that's fine lol, I don't want anyone to attempt it if they don't want to but was maybe thinking someone may have already done theirs before 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

danmh said:


> Afternoon peoples,
> 
> Would anyone with a SOKI be willing to do a how to on removing the bezel? I've watched videos on youtube but every watch is different and I don't feel confident doing it blind. Mine is quite stiff and could do with a bit of lube. If no one wants to attempt it I totally understand lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I'd seriously avoid any wet lubricant. It will attract dust and dirt and cause wear and ultimately jamming as it dries.
Try a dry lube and just a tiny bit. I usually run an ordinary graphite pencil round the joint and just work it into the joint without disassembling it.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Afternoon peoples,
> 
> Would anyone with a SOKI be willing to do a how to on removing the bezel? I've watched videos on youtube but every watch is different and I don't feel confident doing it blind. Mine is quite stiff and could do with a bit of lube. If no one wants to attempt it I totally understand lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


A stiff bezel isn't a bad thing Dan. Far better than a loose one?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Mine was very stiff to start with. Take a soft cloth and place over the face and grab firmly while turning the bezel a few times. this loosened mine and with luck might do yours too.

I did remove the bezel on my Vostok and it really does just require a twist with a thin knife under the lip. its only held on with a peice of bent wire and just pops off and on


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> I'd seriously avoid any wet lubricant. It will attract dust and dirt and cause wear and ultimately jamming as it dries.
> Try a dry lube and just a tiny bit. I usually run an ordinary graphite pencil round the joint and just work it into the joint without disassembling it.
> 
> Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!"
> Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


Ok, thanks for that. It's just that bit too stiff as when trying to turn it my hand slips off



pepperami said:


> A stiff bezel isn't a bad thing Dan. Far better than a loose one?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Hi pep, yes very true but it just seems a little too stiff, I've tried bedding it in and it seems a little better

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

My second parcel just turned up courtesy of Parcelforce. I know that someone else here was after one if these so hopefully you'll find yourself one, it's absolute quality.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My second parcel just turned up courtesy of Parcelforce. I know that someone else here was after one if these so hopefully you'll find yourself one, it's absolute quality.


That is beautiful. My next purchase is either a Parnis Portuguese or a chronograph of some kind. Maybe even a Parnis. If I can get a Seiko at the right price that would be ideal, how is the solar?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My second parcel just turned up courtesy of Parcelforce. I know that someone else here was after one if these so hopefully you'll find yourself one, it's absolute quality.


oh hell, that's another on my wishlist! I keep looking at these in my local jewellers but £280 is too steep for me, was it a bargain?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Loving that Seiko. Just my colour.
Posting an obscure pic here for someone


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My second parcel just turned up courtesy of Parcelforce. I know that someone else here was after one if these so hopefully you'll find yourself one, it's absolute quality.


Ooh, a little bit of wee just came out...

Stonking.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh hell, that's another on my wishlist! I keep looking at these in my local jewellers but £280 is too steep for me, was it a bargain?


Creation watches do it for £135, it's awesome in the flesh, been on my wishlist for a while now

Chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, it was a massive, massive bargain. I was actually quite surprised to see what it had been listed for. I'd seen this watch before and admired it (especially the Pepsi version) but when I saw this the other day I absolutely pounced on it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My second parcel just turned up courtesy of Parcelforce. I know that someone else here was after one if these so hopefully you'll find yourself one, it's absolute quality.


Yes that's the one I'm after. I'm green eyed now lol. I'm trying to get the one with the black bezel and yellow accents. I do believe Chico is after one of these too. Same as your new beauty.

Nice buy shaggy. Enjoy that beauty. I'm genuinely pleased for you!

Oh you didn't get this from creation with that manual?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Try and get the other one I think it is a lot better


Problem is smeagal it's out of stock at all the usual sellers but I'll do sum digging see if I can find one!!

Chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Yes that's the one I'm after. I'm green eyed now lol. I'm trying to get the one with the black bezel and yellow accents. I do believe Chico is after one of these too. Same as your new beauty.
> 
> Nice buy shaggy. Enjoy that beauty. I'm genuinely pleased for you!
> 
> ...


No I got it used from Ebay.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> No I got it used from Ebay.


Congratulations shaggy that is a stunner!! I soooo want one even more now!!!!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> No I got it used from Ebay.


Wow they don't come up very often. I've never even held one and have been yearning for one for months.

I think the blue one is better than the Pepsi. Looks more mariney ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sending for the soki red and black sub just under $14 sale I can wait for it at that price


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sending for the soki red and black sub just under $14 sale I can wait for it at that price


lol what's that in really money lol because it sounds great


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol what's that in really money lol because it sounds great


Mine was £8.99 delivered. Except it hasn't arrived yet.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol what's that in really money lol because it sounds great


£8.30 according to google ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Mine was £8.99 delivered. Except it hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


cheer's rich could be tempted in to one of those lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Eaglemoss have taken payment for the first (or is it second) "special" RAF/RFC pocket watch. Anybody learned how often or how many there might be? Saw a survey that had 8 or so. But no clue as to how frequent


Which Watch Today?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol what's that in really money lol because it sounds great


£8.03 not bad


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> £8.03 not bad


yeah sounds good


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> Eaglemoss have taken payment for the first (or is it second) "special" RAF/RFC pocket watch. Anybody learned how often or how many there might be? Saw a survey that had 8 or so. But no clue as to how frequent
> 
> Which Watch Today?


Nothing, I got an email (in my spam folder) on Friday with notice that this ken was coming. Subscribers who opted out of specials got a foyer with their last delivery. I thought there might have at least been in inserti in the mag, and an indication of if they are quarterly, biannual or whatever.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Nothing, I got an email (in my spam folder) on Friday with notice that this ken was coming. Subscribers who opted out of specials got a foyer with their last delivery. I thought there might have at least been in inserti in the mag, and an indication of if they are quarterly, biannual or whatever.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


lol did you forget you are talking about eaglemoss if they was to scratch their arse they would blind them selves lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just saw this on the bay will send link to anyone who wants it


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just saw this on the bay will send link to anyone who wants it


Send it to me please


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just saw this on the bay will send link to anyone who wants it


 This one used







£5.93


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Came home after a very long day studying to fine the strap for my vostok had arrived


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice combination


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

this is an interesting vostok I've just come across!









that came out bigger than I thought it would


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Came home after a very long day studying to fine the strap for my vostok had arrived


Looks great Blanchy!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> this is an interesting vostok I've just come across!
> 
> View attachment 1490880
> 
> ...


That looks very futuristic


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> That looks very futuristic


Would be nicer without the wording on the bezel. Resist written twice stoopid me thinks


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fox Covert said:


> Would be nicer without the wording on the bezel. Resist written twice stoopid me thinks


It looks a bit like it wants to be a G Shock doesn't it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Would be nicer without the wording on the bezel. Resist written twice stoopid me thinks


I think its trying to mimic a G Shock?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ad-dive-watch-usd-99-a-1028477.html

The site owner just advertised a $99 diver


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so what are we all looking at on the bay then lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> Would be nicer without the wording on the bezel. Resist written twice stoopid me thinks


No, it says Shock Resist(ant) and Water Resist(ant)
Makes sense to me.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Lads, will the movement from this fit my tanker?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VOSTOK-Ko...TCH-USSR-/141279592227?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I know but wouldnt 
"Water and Shock Resistant"
look better than 
"Shock Resist" "Water Resist"
Though I dont like G-Shocks that much for the same bold un-neccesary text statements


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so what are we all looking at on the bay then lol


Parnis power reserve
Sterile sub homage

Chico


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

OK guys, need final opinions on this before I go and blow another tenner.

I also need you guys to promise not to scoop it up before I do:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/162943082/watch-vintage-soviet-ussr-military-watch

Does this look alright before I buy it for it's movement. Or shall I get this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VOSTOK-Kom...p2054897.l4275


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you got a pic of your one again mate


Look at my last post, the Etsy one is identical.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Lads, will the movement from this fit my tanker?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VOSTOK-Ko...TCH-USSR-/141279592227?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


I'm not exactly sure, the movement you have is a 2414a. 
That is a 2409a. 
I dont know if they are interchangable. Ask in the Russian thread


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Lads, will the movement from this fit my tanker?
> VOSTOK Komandirskie AMFIBIA 200 ANTIMAGNETIC MILITARY MAN`S WATCH USSR | eBay


you got a pic of your one again mate


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you got a pic of your one again mate


My plan is, take the movement from one of those two

and use the case, hands, and dial from this one (The one i got from asap31- The russian scumbag)

wostok, komandirskie


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if the etsy one is identical I would say maybe would but oh dark 30 is best person to ask I would think mate


I've asked the owner just to mess with it, to see if it feels alright.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

if the etsy one is identical I would say maybe would but oh dark 30 is best person to ask I would think mate


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

He says its alright , punt time lads. *Sigh*

10 more pounds from my paypal account.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The ebay one has no date window. 
Etsy should fit no problem


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The ebay one has no date window. Etsy should fit


they both have a date window by the look of it so if the esty one works I would say yes you could take the dial and hands from the one and put on other and use the best case it's worth a shot mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what are we all looking at on the bay then lol


I'm looking for my dads watch. Seiko5, black face, stainless case n bracelet. Lots similar but nothing quite there yet. I'll know it when I see it.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> they both have a date window by the look of it so if the esty one works I would say yes you could take the dial and hands from the one and put on other and use the best case it's worth a shot mate


This the Vostok in Mooomans first ebay link. No date window and its a 2409a movement.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I'm looking for my dads watch. Seiko5, black face, stainless case n bracelet. Lots similar but nothing quite there yet. I'll know it when I see it.
> 
> Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!"
> Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


 have you got a pic of the one you are looking for then I will keep my eyes open for it mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> This the Vostok in Mooomans first ebay link. No date window and its a 2409a movement.


I thought it was this one he had mate wostok, komandirskie


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought it was this one he had mate wostok, komandirskie


Yes that one is his own from asap31 lol (in your link)

Ohh dear we are cunfuddling each other

He asked earlier if the one that is in the picture I posted would fit


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol we are a bit ant we but he also showed this link to https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/1629...military-watch
> 
> they would work as same type of watch so you could swap out parts


Well my plan was as i said just to use the movement from that one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yes that one is his own from asap31 lol (in your link)
> 
> Ohh dear we are cunfuddling each other
> 
> He asked earlier if the one that is in the picture I posted would fit


lol we are a bit ant we but he also showed this link to https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/1629...military-watch

they would work as same type of watch so you could swap out parts


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you got a pic of the one you are looking for then I will keep my eyes open for it mate


Thanks the more eyes out there the better. 
This is the nearest I've seen a SNXS79 obviously a modern version, unless it's still the same model from 35 years back








I remember it having the 5 and the day/date, the case was a single piece. The bracelet doesn't seem right, I remember it having fewer links.
Thinking perhaps the 79 is a release year? And this is a reboot?

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you get it as it has sold ..if not I think it is valid idea as same make and model should swapping parts be ok get a really beat up one hence cheap and just swop the dial and hands sounds like a plan


Yep that was me.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Well my plan was as i said just to use the movement from that one.


did you get it as it has sold ..if not I think it is valid idea as same make and model should swapping parts be ok get a really beat up one hence cheap and just swop the dial and hands sounds like a plan


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Found this on ETSY:


Yeah to be fair, until i was looking for vostoks i had never heard of etsy. But it looks like a pretty cool website.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Actually...


Found this on ETSY:


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Yep that was me.


if it don't work I will take both off you for a fair price or trade mate so no worry's


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Thanks the more eyes out there the better.
> This is the nearest I've seen a SNXS79 obviously a modern version, unless it's still the same model from 35 years back
> 
> 
> ...


I will keep my eyes open mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey dav would it be like this one at all 
try looking for it with this as your search Vintage Retro 80's Seiko automatic men's watch, 7009 469R RP


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey dav would it be like this one at all
> try looking for it with this as your search Vintage Retro 80's Seiko automatic men's watch, 7009 469R RP


Certainly in the right area. Not sure about the lume on the hour markers. It was 30 years ago 
I'm over on the Seiko forums. There's a bunch of stuff I'll need to look through. Pad and pen at the ready

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> Thanks the more eyes out there the better.
> This is the nearest I've seen a SNXS79 obviously a modern version, unless it's still the same model from 35 years back
> 
> 
> ...


One thing to bear in mind is that Seiko have been making Seiko 5 watches for 50 years and by the 1970s they were really at their peak churning them out. There have probably been thousands and thousands of different designs and variations so finding one particular specific one is going to be very challenging to say the least.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Yeah to be fair, until i was looking for vostoks i had never heard of etsy. But it looks like a pretty cool website.


I bought my wife a dress from an Etsy seller for her birthday, and the experience was fine. I did get stung for a £30 customs charge though. Sellers on there are more... Honest than eBay China sellers and don't just write 'gift' on everything.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all have a great day and I think I will go old school today and go fanty yes indeed lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning to you to off to work wearing the rotary that weighs my arm down 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning to you to off to work wearing the rotary that weighs my arm down
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


morning smeagal mate have a lovely day


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning all, I really can't decide on a watch today! If I can't choose does that mean I have too many? lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. Oz watch for me today. Will probably spend all day asking people the date tho.

Out of the 2 vintage Vostoks I have - 1 works but loses 5 minutes a day. The other runs but won't stay running. Took the movement out and blasted with a air duster - now a non working vostok lol - lesson learned.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning all, I really can't decide on a watch today! If I can't choose does that mean I have too many? lol


nah mate mean you have not got enough lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Or you've found an occasion that requires a new watch


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning folks. With just two days until the Sheila/Digger hits the paper shop, I thought I'd have one last go at getting along with the Seaman before it gets elected to become my first Frankenwatch (I have an Xpose movement/face that fits, but its case is shot). Stuck it on what seems to be the world's shortest black & grey nato and will give it until 'Australia Day' on Thursday to change my mind. I *want* to like it, I really do...


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I quite like the French navy watch, what is it about it people don't like?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I like it too.


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

danmh said:


> I quite like the French navy watch, what is it about it people don't like?


It just doesn't have the same 'charm' as say the subby or the pizza. The bezel insert is a bit cheap & nasty and the case is a bit too shiny-shiny. The face/hands are ok, but it doesn't hang together as a cohesive 'whole'. It's less than the sum of its parts. If I don't 'frankenwatch' it, it'll become my fishing watch...


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I like it too.


Maybe its me (not that I have huge design expectations from a £10 watch, but the others have all seemed 'considered')


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not a massive fan of the subby, to me it's too small and I don't like the hands but the design an colour is among the better ones so far

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

danmh said:


> I quite like the French navy watch, what is it about it people don't like?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Totally agree there dan, its one of the best looking so far IMHO!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Totally agree there dan, its one of the best looking so far IMHO!
> 
> Chico


I quite like it now its got a more colourful strap on  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

i love my postie today got a great del today lol I have just had a quick look so far but looks great


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Totally agree there dan, its one of the best looking so far IMHO!
> 
> Chico


I like them all so far  I'm not wearing them so the straps don't bother me, I think EM have done very well so far in replicating the originals 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> i love my postie today got a great del today lol I have just had a quick look so far but looks great


Ooooo more more 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ooooo more more
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I have got to go out but I will show later


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

bored, so heres a few comparison pics of the lufty and the 44mm pilot

































chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> bored, so heres a few comparison pics of the lufty and the 44mm pilot
> 
> View attachment 1491403
> 
> ...


You know what would look awesome on that pilot watch? A black kevlar or Velcro strap, the sort of thing that IWC use on theirs.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> bored, so heres a few comparison pics of the lufty and the 44mm pilot
> View attachment 1491403


I found this on ebay, nice looking watch ;-)
parnis 17 jewels luminous Ash white dial 6498 movement ST3620 mens Watch X030-C | eBay


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't you just hate it when you've been high bidder for 4 days and then the last 4 seconds get outbid 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Don't you just hate it when you've been high bidder for 4 days and then the last 4 seconds get outbid


This is exactly why I never bid until the last 10 seconds lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> You know what would look awesome on that pilot watch? A black kevlar or Velcro strap, the sort of thing that IWC use on theirs.


I'll keep that in mind shaggy, but im lovin it on its stock strap just now!! gonni get a pvd deployment clasp for it as iv dropped it when putting it on about 4 times!!!!

chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> This is exactly why I never bid until the last 10 seconds lol


I like to bid early sometimes as when people look at something which is fairly cheap, people often get put off that it's already been bidded on and they may end up paying over the odds for it

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ooooo more more
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


just a quick pic as I'm just going out the door


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

danmh said:


> Don't you just hate it when you've been high bidder for 4 days and then the last 4 seconds get outbid
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yep happened to me EVERY time I bid on an Archive ..so I gave up LOL .

The most success I have with ebay is when I just go "all in " and bid the max I am prepared to pay .I would say 90% of the time I get it for less than my max bid ....but its a pain when , as you say , someone comes along in the last 4 seconds and outbids you .


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Yep happened to me EVERY time I bid on an Archive ..so I gave up LOL .
> 
> The most success I have with ebay is when I just go "all in " and bid the max I am prepared to pay .I would say 90% of the time I get it for less than my max bid ....but its a pain when , as you say , someone comes along in the last 4 seconds and outbids you .


You see, thats why every bid on ebay should be a snipe. Honestly, bidding a few days in advance isnt going to do you any favors, bid with as high as you're willing to go at the last second, and you're more likely to get it, and for cheaper. Bidding on it just attracts unnecessary attention. Its how i got those 5 watches for £20, a Table football table for (I sh*t you not) £2, and a myriad of other things for way cheaper than i should have got them.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well the pizza was starting to feel more than a little bit neglected since I got Basil , so I thought I would try an experiment ......



I put the pizza on the 22mm Bond NATO and to my eyes it doesnt look bad .....by that I mean having a strap thats too thin on it .

However I am now faced with a quandry ....Do I buy a Bond NATO that is the right size or just stick with this one ? .....I get the feeling that at the back of my mind every time I look at the watch I will notice that the strap is the wrong size .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> .I get the feeling that at the back of my mind every time I look at the watch I will notice that the strap is the wrong size .


This is what always bothers me about a watch I keep seeing on the argos website!








I hope it was never supplied like that lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> This is what always bothers me about a watch I keep seeing on the argos website!
> 
> View attachment 1491476
> 
> I hope it was never supplied like that lol


Now that would REALLY bug me ! ...luckily the strap I put on the pizza in my last pic doesnt look as bad as that , but even so ...its the small things you notice yourself .

The problem I now have after going on ebay looking for a Bond Nato is that its led to me looking at watches and I found this ......



for £58 .09

( the name has been edited out of the above pic )


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, I just throw stuff in my watch list and keep an eye on it. I usually don't bid until the last 5-10 minutes. I got the HMT Janata for a little over €7. I had three similar to it in my watch list (they were in worse condition. Scratches, nicks, rust, etc) which sold for €12-17. It works most of the time for me. 

I just had a flood of nostalgia. I had to blow into my Super Nintendo to get Donkey Kong Country to work. Oh how easy console repair was back in the day, ha.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

dalliance said:


> Now that would REALLY bug me ! ...luckily the strap I put on the pizza in my last pic doesnt look as bad as that , but even so ...its the small things you notice yourself .
> 
> The problem I now have after going on ebay looking for a Bond Nato is that its led to me looking at watches and I found this ......
> 
> ...


the parnis name is fine to post.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone looking for a seiko diver might keep an eye on this?

Huge Seiko Sports Pepsi Bezel Automatic Japan Mens Gents Wrist Watch Near Mint | eBay

It might go quite cheaply, hasn't budged for a while


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Anyone looking for a seiko diver might keep an eye on this?
> 
> Huge Seiko Sports Pepsi Bezel Automatic Japan Mens Gents Wrist Watch Near Mint | eBay
> 
> It might go quite cheaply, hasn't budged for a while


beware the snakes hiding in the long grass! it only takes a second to pounce lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> beware the snakes hiding in the long grass! it only takes a second to pounce lol ;-)


Ah I wont be going for it, I'm done with pepsi bezels for now lol. Just beware its not an SKX 009, is a 150m diver but is a nice one, lets how we only have one bidder from the thread!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ah I wont be going for it, I'm done with pepsi bezels for now lol. Just beware its not an SKX 009, is a 150m diver but is a nice one, lets how we only have one bidder from the thread!


I won't be bidding either, I'm saving up for my next parnis ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm saving up for my next parnis ;-)


What one sharky???

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Ah I wont be going for it, I'm done with pepsi bezels for now lol. Just beware its not an SKX 009, is a 150m diver but is a nice one, lets how we only have one bidder from the thread!


Didn't OhDark30 have something like they said they'd consider selling?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> This is what always bothers me about a watch I keep seeing on the argos website!
> 
> View attachment 1491476
> 
> I hope it was never supplied like that lol


lol the fun thing Is you don't even get that watch mate this is the actual watch you get mate and in my opinion a better one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What one sharky???
> 
> chico


I like the subs or maybe a pilot, I ought to wait until the first one arrives tho lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol the fun thing Is you don't even get that watch mate this is the actual watch you get mate and in my opinion a better one


Haha, I didn't even notice the listing even says black ion plated case whereas the photo is silver lol is argos run by EM by any chance lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Haha, I didn't even notice the listing even says black ion plated case whereas the photo is silver lol is argos run by EM by any chance lol


lol must be .I was like the one in the pic was like sort of ok so when I went to look they had this one and the same code and everything and they said it was maybe old pic but like it more so had it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I like the subs or maybe a pilot, I ought to wait until the first one arrives tho lol


you can get the ss version of mine with black dial, 6497 movement, small seconds at 9 o'clock for £37!!! if its anything like the quality of mine of which i have no doubt it will be, your gonna love it. subs are really nice as well

found a couple of straps that will go nice with the power reserve!

















chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> you can get the ss version of mine with black dial, 6497 movement, small seconds at 9 o'clock for £37!!! if its anything like the quality of mine of which i have no doubt it will be, your gonna love it. subs are really nice as well
> 
> found a couple of straps that will go nice with the power reserve!
> 
> ...


funny, I was just looking at straps! do you know what size straps it needs? it didn't mention a size on the listing. the blue is nice btw


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1491607
> 
> chico












Ouch its horrible in real life. Colourwise. Now in negotiation to see if I can return it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> funny, I was just looking at straps! do you know what size straps it needs? it didn't mention a size on the listing. the blue is nice btw


I'm sure its a 22mm strap, i think i will go with the blue with a ss deployment clasp.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> Would you mind linking me to that blue strap? If i can get it in 18mm, I think it might suit my HMT


yeah they do it in 18mm and i think it would look great on your hmt! il pm u the link!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

It takes a 22mm strap. 

There is a somewhere on this forum of that watch teamed with a blue ostrich strap, it looks absolutely incredible.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> It takes a 22mm strap.
> 
> There is a somewhere on this forum of that watch teamed with a blue ostrich strap, it looks absolutely incredible.


that is one of the nicest watches iv ever seen shaggy, il try to find the pic.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> yeah they do it in 18mm and i think it would look great on your hmt! il pm u the link!o


can I have the link please ;-)


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

afternoon all, quick question about the Oz diver strap is it 22mm I'm sure it's been mentioned but i'm at work and don't have time to look through the thread? I'm still not sure if I'm going to get it I'll wait and see.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> can I have the link please ;-)


Forwarded to you Sharky


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here you go lots of eye candy in this thread, Parnis Portuguese and strap combinations.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=403329


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

how good does this look









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here you go lots of eye candy in this thread, Parnis Portuguese and strap combinations.
> 
> Show me your Parnis Portuguese straps!


no wonder we can't find that watch anywhere! they all have them on that thread lol ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's SOKI! The bracelet came straight off, I destroyed the end links doing so but if anyone wants what is left for extra links or the clasp, PM me and I will send it to you. Bond NATO is on its way, and it will be going rock pooling with me and my little girl at Whitby this weekend. If it lasts longer than that I will be happy.










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Did you see this picture from WUS member Cuckoowasp, it's his Parnis on a blue shark skin strap. It looks *incredible*. It's this picture that made me get mine.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did you see this picture from WUS member Cuckoowasp, it's his Parnis on a blue shark skin strap. It looks *incredible*. It's this picture that made me get mine.


stunning, this thing is turning into a rare beast, cant find one anywhere!!

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> afternoon all, quick question about the Oz diver strap is it 22mm I'm sure it's been mentioned but i'm at work and don't have time to look through the thread? I'm still not sure if I'm going to get it I'll wait and see.


Yes Almac - the Oz takes a 22mm strap

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yes Almac - the Oz takes a 22mm strap
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Thanks for that airfixer.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> stunning, this thing is turning into a rare beast, cant find one anywhere!!
> 
> chico


Is this a homage to another time piece? I don't get this watch :-( I seen the dark faces without the chrono and I liked that style, I almost feel guilty, guess its a taste thing :-/


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Is this a homage to another time piece? I don't get this watch :-( I seen the dark faces without the chrono and I liked that style, I almost feel guilty, guess its a taste thing :-/


yeah pep to the iwc portuguese.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> yeah pep to the iwc portuguese.
> 
> chico


I do like this one much more 

Borrowed from the other thread


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Is this a homage to another time piece? I don't get this watch :-( I seen the dark faces without the chrono and I liked that style, I almost feel guilty, guess its a taste thing :-/


Yes, it's a homage to the IWC Portuguese range.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I do like this one much more
> 
> Borrowed from the other thread
> 
> View attachment 1491747


nice pep but its they blue numerals on the white dial that does it for me!!! are u considering a parnis?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> nice pep but its they blue numerals on the white dial that does it for me!!! are u considering a parnis?
> 
> chico


Lol yes! I'm thinking the sub homage with the sapphire crystal, That manbushywushy site has some stunning watches!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya guys I was extremely busy at work last night so it's taken awhile to catch up ! Anyway I just wanted to warn all you soki owners to be on your guard. The bezel pip fell out of mine this morning when I was making a brew in the kitchen. Luckily after a couple of minutes of frantically scrabbling about on the tiles I found it and carefully super glued it back in. Just wanted to make you all aware that they are not fastened in that great to beware.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

That Seiko pepsi diver went for £46 delivered, I wonder if anyone from here got it?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Lol yes! I'm thinking the sub homage with the sapphire crystal, That manbushywushy site has some stunning watches!


he sure has man, u get a ceramic bezel on his subs as well, for that price its crazy!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> he sure has man, u get a ceramic bezel on his subs as well, for that price its crazy!!
> 
> chico


I'm going to get one  you getting one too?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> going for a power reserve first then go for a sub
> 
> chico


which choice did you pick for postage?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm going to get one  you getting one too?


going for a power reserve first then go for a sub

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

2 exams done 2 more to go


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> which choice did you pick for postage?


the registered airmail $9, first one got lost (but that was down to royal mail) but the replacement only took 10 days with no customs charges

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> 2 exams done 2 more to go


Keep at it blanchy, fingers crossed for you lad.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> the registered airmail $9, first one got lost (but that was down to royal mail) but the replacement only took 10 days with no customs charges
> 
> chico


I'm tempted to get it now but I'll wait till my salary goes in on the 25th lol...if I can wait that long! 10 days is good!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Keep at it blanchy, fingers crossed for you lad.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'll second that Blanchy!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Went for £46


I knew that one would go for a good price, is from the mumbai guy and got lost on ebay, hope one of our guys got it!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Anyone looking for a seiko diver might keep an eye on this?
> 
> Huge Seiko Sports Pepsi Bezel Automatic Japan Mens Gents Wrist Watch Near Mint | eBay
> 
> It might go quite cheaply, hasn't budged for a while


Went for £46


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys I was extremely busy at work last night so it's taken awhile to catch up ! Anyway I just wanted to warn all you soki owners to be on your guard. The bezel pip fell out of mine this morning when I was making a brew in the kitchen. Luckily after a couple of minutes of frantically scrabbling about on the tiles I found it and carefully super glued it back in. Just wanted to make you all aware that they are not fastened in that great to beware.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Wish mine would too lol. I wont try to take it off but if i does then i can centre it


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks lads I need to decide what watch to get when I finish


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Just back from a haircut and there's three pages to catch up on. 

Could you send me the link to that strap too please? I've been looking for something like that. I could only find it in brown, black or a flashy red.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

£58.00 buy it now


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm tempted to get it now but I'll wait till my salary goes in on the 25th lol...if I can wait that long! 10 days is good!


wot colour are u going for?

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Just back from a haircut and there's three pages to catch up on.
> 
> Could you send me the link to that strap too please? I've been looking for something like that. I could only find it in brown, black or a flashy red.


are u talking about the blue one tomo?

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> are u talking about the blue one tomo?
> 
> chico


Yeah, that's the one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> wot colour are u going for?
> 
> chico


I'm going for this one, hard to see but it has a dark green ceramic, yes ceramic bezel lol..on and a mere sapphire crystal, $98... I mean...shocked face...

Guess the green wont be to everyone's taste but....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> £58.00 buy it now


its nice but its just not









chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm going for this one, hard to see but it has a dark green ceramic, yes ceramic bezel lol..on and a mere sapphire crystal, $98... I mean...shocked face...
> 
> Guess the green wont be to everyone's taste but....
> 
> View attachment 1491824


nice mate i like the green second hand

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, that's the one


I'll send u the link mate

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'll send u the link mate
> 
> chico


Thanks Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys found this on a website today









it's £16.36! let me know if you want the link to have a look at it ;-)

now for that price I can't guarantee it will look like that when it arrives lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

cant believe the manbush is selling this for £37!!!

















chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Chico do your self a favour and stay off that site lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Chico do your self a favour and stay off that site lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I cant man, i think i might have a problem!!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I cant man, i think i might have a problem!!!
> 
> chico


Now that made me laugh ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> cant believe the manbush is selling this for £37!!!
> 
> View attachment 1491840
> 
> ...


Chico, that is one SEXY watch. He has some lovely IWC pilot homages doesn't he.

You know this Parnis/ManB love in makes me laugh a little because I'm pretty sure that way, way back in this thread near the start I said something like "If you think those MWC watches are good just wait till you get into the world of Chinese mechanical watches, what they can do for the price is absolutely going to blow you away".


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

David Church said:


> Certainly in the right area. Not sure about the lume on the hour markers. It was 30 years ago
> I'm over on the Seiko forums. There's a bunch of stuff I'll need to look through. Pad and pen at the ready
> 
> So the hunt for the Seiko goes on. definitely a 7009 calibre watch probably a 31xx as they're in the right age bracket. Got my eye on a couple and sent some queries off to the sellers.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Chico, that is one SEXY watch. He has some lovely IWC pilot homages doesn't he.
> 
> You know this Parnis/ManB love in makes me laugh a little because I'm pretty sure that way, way back in this thread near the start I said something like "If you think those MWC watches are good just wait till you get into the world of Chinese mechanical watches, what they can do for the price is absolutely going to blow you away".


He sure does shaggy, lol ive been looking at these chinese homages for a few years now and only just plucked up the courage to buy one!! wish i had done it back then!!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> He sure does shaggy, lol ive been looking at these chinese homages for a few years now and only just plucked up the courage to buy one!! wish i had done it back then!!!
> 
> chico


Ive been the same that was why I got the alpha gmt about a year ago and has not let me down


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Ive been the same that was why I got the alpha gmt about a year ago and has not let me down


Talking about Chinese watches this is what I am wearing now a Chinese Swiss chrono









Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Ive been the same that was why I got the alpha gmt about a year ago and has not let me down


i had a pre-conceived opinion of chinese watches until i joined the forum, after scouring the chinese forum my views dramatically changed, and its not until you get one on your wrist that you discover the bang your getting for your buck, always heard good things about alpha from their watches to their after sales service. fancied a orange bezel po homage.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I think we need a group where we can all meet every day to discuss our obsession and how it's impacted our lives......oh wait, damn, this is not really working is it lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Talking about Chinese watches this is what I am wearing now a Chinese Swiss chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mate has that, fantastic looking watch, any pics of ur alpha gmt

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i had a pre-conceived opinion of chinese watches until i joined the forum, after scouring the chinese forum my views dramatically changed, and its not until you get one on your wrist that you discover the bang your getting for your buck, always heard good things about alpha from their watches to their after sales service. fancied a orange bezel po homage.
> 
> chico


I was getting one but I got my Jimmy Bond and paid far to much for it I should have got the Alpha instead


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> My mate has that, fantastic looking watch, any pics of ur alpha gmt
> 
> chico


yes give me a minute


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using TapatalkWhite face


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

In 5 days this thread will be a mere 3 months old, what have all you guys got from it, beside a debilitating watch addiction


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> yes give me a minute


cheers smeagal

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using TapatalkWhite face


awesome smeagal.

maybe one day eh??








chico


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i will pm you the link sharky
> 
> chico


Hi Chico could you send me the link to of the power reserve? Thanks AC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Alleycat said:


> Hi Chico could you send me the link to of the power reserve? Thanks AC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AC the power reserve has been recently discontinued and most of the chinese sellers ie manbush, jackson, parnis watch station dont have any stock but im waiting on a couple of sellers getting back to me, so if theres any news il share with everybody cause there are a few of us considering getting one, dalliance found a possible source and im sure he will pm u the link

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> awesome smeagal.
> 
> maybe one day eh??
> View attachment 1491879
> ...


 they get good write up


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

smeagal said:


> £58.00 buy it now


Hi could you send me the link for this , I love the retro style , cheers AC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> AC the power reserve has been recently discontinued and most of the chinese sellers ie manbush, jackson, parnis watch station dont have any stock but im waiting on a couple of sellers getting back to me, so if theres any news il share with everybody cause there are a few of us considering getting one, dalliance found a possible source and im sure he will pm u the link
> 
> chico


Thanks mate, much appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> they get good write up


yeah its a cracker

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Hi could you send me the link for this , I love the retro style , cheers AC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will try


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Hi could you send me the link for this , I love the retro style , cheers AC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ebay seller bluesky537 has that watch available at the price smeagal stated . Just do a search on ebay .

(disclaimer- I am on no way associated with the aforementioned seller)


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

dalliance said:


> The ebay seller bluesky537 has that watch available at the price smeagal stated . Just do a search on ebay .
> 
> (disclaimer- I am on no way associated with the aforementioned seller)


Thanks sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Hi could you send me the link for this , I love the retro style , cheers AC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 chico Knows this one my paste work is not up to scratch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

? if you was to get some Russians watches would you mount them for display


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Alleycat said:


> Just tried and cant find anything
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AC, search for "parnis power reserve" its the 5th one down, bluesky537 £58.09

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ? if you was to get some Russians watches would you mount them for display


Intrigue and suspense?


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Cheers again,got it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Alley cat check your pm's


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Alley cat check your pm's


LOL was just about to say the same thing ....sheesh we are a helpful lot arent we lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Intrigue and suspense?


well pick up a slava a raketa mini zero and a komandirskie submarine and was going to build a small case for display


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well pick up a slava a raketa mini zero and a komandirskie submarine and was going to build a small case for display


You got those 3 watches?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well pick up a slava a raketa mini zero and a komandirskie submarine and was going to build a small case for display


sounds good, u should do a build thread!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You got those 3 watches?


yes mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes mate


We want pictures, we want pictures, but wait a few, I'm eating a banana ***** and washing it down with strong tea


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just been informed by her upstairs that she has bought a gazebo and furniture at 300 quid ! was keeping the old one together with masking tape so some of my plans have been put on hold,how could she do this to me.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> sounds good, u should do a build thread!!
> 
> chico


yeah maybe I have not made a thread yet don't know how


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chico and shaggy have you seen the latest Seiko Solar Diver, I don't think I like it?

Seiko Solar PRO Divers 200MTR Chrono With Stainless Steel Bracelet SSC239P1 | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> chico and shaggy have you seen the latest Seiko Solar Diver, I don't think I like it?
> 
> Seiko Solar PRO Divers 200MTR Chrono With Stainless Steel Bracelet SSC239P1 | eBay


mmmm not sure about that one, blue & black for me

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> mmmm not sure about that one, blue & black for me
> 
> chico


Is a strange colour combo on the bezel, deffo the blue and black or the all black


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Is a strange colour combo on the bezel, deffo the blue and black or the all black


defo pep, green & silver might have been a nice look?

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> chico and shaggy have you seen the latest Seiko Solar Diver, I don't think I like it?
> 
> Seiko Solar PRO Divers 200MTR Chrono With Stainless Steel Bracelet SSC239P1 | eBay


Hmmm, that's a bit...garish.

I think with these Solars it's a bit like what happened with the Monsters. Seiko brings out some really nice yet classic colours at first, and then later down the line they go a bit crazy and bringing out some 'interesting' funky multicoloured stuff. Personally I think they get it right the first time round.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Well I think I have resolved my search, found a watch that best resembles my memories of my Dad's Seiko 5, I just need to close the deal.


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just been informed by her upstairs that she has bought a gazebo and furniture at 300 quid ! was keeping the old one together with masking tape so some of my plans have been put on hold,how could she do this to me.


I thought it was a legal requirement to use gaffer tape on Gazebos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> chico and shaggy have you seen the latest Seiko Solar Diver, I don't think I like it?
> 
> Seiko Solar PRO Divers 200MTR Chrono With Stainless Steel Bracelet SSC239P1 | eBay


Must be for divers who have Red/Green colourblindness.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

dalliance said:


> LOL was just about to say the same thing ....sheesh we are a helpful lot arent we lol


Have done and thanks guys had to come off while I made the tea , pork chops!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Alleycat said:


> Have done and thanks guys had to come off while I made the tea , pork chops!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did u buy it???

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Well I think I have resolved my search, found a watch that best resembles my memories of my Dad's Seiko 5, I just need to close the deal.
> View attachment 1491967


good luck with it dave


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you remember learning to read the time?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Buy All Watches from our Watches range - Brand: Invicta - Tesco.com

I thought this may be of interest to some of us, some big price cuts here.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Buy All Watches from our Watches range - Brand: Invicta - Tesco.com
> 
> I thought this may be of interest to some of us, some big price cuts here.


invicta always inflate their rrp prices to make it look like ur getting a big saving, thats why they get a hard time on this forum!

chico


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Did u buy it???
> 
> chico


No not yet , Im torn between the parnis and a MM homage from Getat , does anyone know anything about this guy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Alleycat said:


> No not yet , Im torn between the parnis and a MM homage from Getat , does anyone know anything about this guy?


Only from what I've read. Good watches, not so good customer service (selective hearing when it comes to problems).
Also, he seems to specialise in Panerai homages, whereas Parnis do everything.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal mate did you see my new old yema lol 40 odd years old and still looks good


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry for the off topic post BUT I thought some of you might enjoy this ...

Live stream from the International Space Station ...

Live_ISS_Stream on USTREAM: Live video from the International Space Station includes internal views when the crew is on-duty and Earth views at other times...

if the screen is blue the space station is not in contact with the ground .


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal mate did you see my new old yema lol 40 odd years old and still looks good


Sorry was watching Generation War all episodes really enjoyed it will chek back post

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> I thought it was a legal requirement to use gaffer tape on Gazebos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imeant duct tape

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Cant find the yema

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to sleep now night all up early

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning all I think it's another yema day .. I will stick a pic up in a bit so have a wonderful day


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning comrades. Hope you all have a good day.

I'm wearing my patriotic war vostok, which after some metal polish and elbow grease is actually shiny - not dull.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I was thinking of updating the review thread if chico's up for that . when I get the ozzie tomorrow I am very bad at spelling and grammar so if one of you could do this for 6-7 it would be a help

Issue 5 - Italian diver


44mm case, 48mm with crown
53mm lug 2 lug
24mm lugs
tan leather strap
black dial with green numerals
silver hands
basic lume on hands 


if we can keep it in the same format so it look as same as the others would be great


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Do you remember learning to read the time?


Yep - my first watch was one of these (Image linked from web). Looked one up on t'bay only last week. £30!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning all, so my new auto subbys turned up yesterday and I'm not hugely impressed, the bezels are super stiff on both, the bracelet on the zeiger is awful, the bezel pip is missing on the zeiger, both feel quite rough when setting the time. I was thinking they would be the same build quality as the mighty SOKI but theyre not, the SOKI is far superior

Having said that, they keep good time and run well

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I was thinking of updating the review thread if chico's up for that . when I get the ozzie tomorrow I am very bad at spelling and grammar so if one of you could do this for 6-7 it would be a help


Will this do for 6?

Issue 6 - French Navy

40mm case, 42mm with crown
44mm lug 2 lug
20mm lugs
Black nylon strap
Black dial with white hour markers
White hands
Basic lume on hands and hour markers


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Will this do for 6?
> 
> Issue 6 - French Navy
> 
> ...


 looks good would we go with basic lume on hands? the best lume so far i would think what would you say mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so I was thinking of updating the review thread if chico's up for that . when I get the ozzie tomorrow I am very bad at spelling and grammar so if one of you could do this for 6-7 it would be a help
> 
> Issue 5 - Italian diver
> 
> ...


yeah fire away mate

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks good would we go with basic lume on hands? the best lume so far i would think what would you say mate


You could change it, is there a grading process? lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

danmh said:


> Morning all, so my new auto subbys turned up yesterday and I'm not hugely impressed, the bezels are super stiff on both, the bracelet on the zeiger is awful, the bezel pip is missing on the zeiger, both feel quite rough when setting the time. I was thinking they would be the same build quality as the mighty SOKI but theyre not, the SOKI is far superior
> 
> Having said that, they keep good time and run well
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Continue to be impressed by my Soki. Wound it fully on Tuesday night, left it on bedside table, still going strong this morning. I wound it fully and it's being worn until Sunday night, or until it stops, to see if movement alone will keep it running now. Nothing's fallen off yet!

Now can I find a Parnis blue power reserve.......


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive been monitoring the SOKI since the 8th and it is averaging -2.4 seconds/day. Its my most accurate mechanical out of the 5 I own
(it is lying in the case face up, statuary and wound every night)
Timing was checked using the android app 'Watchcheck'


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I was thinking of updating the review thread if chico's up for that . when I get the ozzie tomorrow I am very bad at spelling and grammar so if one of you could do this for 6-7 it would be a help


and 7

Issue 7 - Oz diver

41mm case, 44mm with crown
48mm lug 2 lug
22mm lugs
Khaki nylon strap
Black dial with white/cream markers
White hands
basic lume on hands


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Will be glad tomorrow when we non subscribers got the Oz diver, then we are all in the same boat, speculating over the next watch.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Continue to be impressed by my Soki. Wound it fully on Tuesday night, left it on bedside table, still going strong this morning. I wound it fully and it's being worn until Sunday night, or until it stops, to see if movement alone will keep it running now. Nothing's fallen off yet!
> 
> Now can I find a Parnis blue power reserve.......


My soki was fully wound 3 days ago and so far kept going with normal daily use. It's very impressive for the price ;-)


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Continue to be impressed by my Soki. Wound it fully on Tuesday night, left it on bedside table, still going strong this morning. I wound it fully and it's being worn until Sunday night, or until it stops, to see if movement alone will keep it running now. Nothing's fallen off yet!
> 
> Now can I find a Parnis blue power reserve.......


I'm hugely impressed by the soki, hindsight is a wonderful thing! My soki will run for atleast 2 days after being wound up (not fully) the only thing is that it seems to gain time at night time, I've put it down crown up/down but hasn't seemed to have helped



Fox Covert said:


> Ive been monitoring the SOKI since the 8th and it is averaging -2.4 seconds/day. Its my most accurate mechanical out of the 5 I own
> (it is lying in the case face up, statuary and wound every night)
> Timing was checked using the android app 'Watchcheck'


Maybe I should put mine down face up as mine still gains time at night. -2.4 seconds a day for a watch that cost £9 is pretty impressive, I'm really happy with mine

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> You could change it, is there a grading process? lol


i wonder there must be a grading process but never thought about it before so how about we say good 

oh d your pm is full so I can't reply mate

I will do the goalie later today then and the ozzie sometime tomorrow then chico mate


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> On my vostok how many times should i wind the crown for it to be fully wound? Or do i just keep going until it gets stiff?


Hey blanchy, did you ever get your Vostok sorted out? As a happy customer I hate to think of anyone suffering problems with them.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> i wonder there must be a grading process but never thought about it before so how we say good
> 
> oh d your pm is full so I can't reply mate
> 
> I will do the goalie later today then and the ozzie sometime tomorrow then chico mate


Excellent, iv not seen much of 6 & 7 whats the general opinion on these 2?

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Golfing the day so on with the prc200!









chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> My soki was fully wound 3 days ago and so far kept going with normal daily use. It's very impressive for the price ;-)


Sure is mate, i fully wound my pilot at 11 am sun and it stopped 7am today (wed) and it's about 1 min fast over that time period.

don't u just love mechanical watches!!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Excellent, iv not seen much of 6 & 7 whats the general opinion on these 2?
> 
> chico


 6 is getting a mixed response 7 Is looking good I will know more tomorrow so yes 7 looks to be the fav but ask Chrono555 he did a poll of watch's so far mate 

thanks foxy mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> 6 is getting a mixed response 7 Is looking good I will know more tomorrow so yes 7 looks to be the fav but ask old foxy he did a poll of watch's so far mate


Not I. Chrono555 set up a poll but I dont know who has a link


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Okay, it's up.
> 
> Vote for your favourite watch here
> 
> You can vote more than once per time.


Here it is. Italian diver is winning with 12 votes


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

PNA0005E Parnis SS *********** Reserve 43mm Automatic Watch [PNA0005E] - $83.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch

Well, they claim to have them in stock. Anyone done business with them in the past please?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning comrades. Hope you all have a good day.
> 
> I'm wearing my patriotic war vostok, which after some metal polish and elbow grease is actually shiny - not dull.
> 
> ...


love the shape at the back of this vossie! Looks like a sheriffs badge


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I was think of doing a story so far in the review thread? 

Just talk about the first 6, the watches it inspired all to get and the general view on them MWC and inspired watches?

Would you think this could be useful in there, I'll obviously add lots of pic


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was think of doing a story so far in the review thread?
> 
> Just talk about the first 6, the watches it inspired all to get and the general view on them MWC and inspired watches?
> 
> Would you think this could be useful in there, I'll obviously add lots of pic


yes I think it would so if I was to put in the issue 6 pics and specs first and then you did your story bit that could happen every six maybe then we could keep on top of it we had to play catch up first but we are even with release now


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Morning all, so my new auto subbys turned up yesterday and I'm not hugely impressed, the bezels are super stiff on both, the bracelet on the zeiger is awful, the bezel pip is missing on the zeiger, both feel quite rough when setting the time. I was thinking they would be the same build quality as the mighty SOKI but theyre not, the SOKI is far superior
> 
> Having said that, they keep good time and run well
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


At least they're running dan. My soki keeps stopping and when it is running can loose anywhere up to 4 minutes over 5 hours. I'm a bit gutted because I love it and I ordered a shark mesh for it that should arrive today as well :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> love the shape at the back of this vossie! Looks like a sheriffs badge


It does a bit. I thought the pointy bits might make it uncomfortable but I've been wearing it for 3 or 4 hours now and it's fine. Seems to keep reasonable time now too.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> PNA0005E Parnis SS *********** Reserve 43mm Automatic Watch [PNA0005E] - $83.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch
> 
> Well, they claim to have them in stock. Anyone done business with them in the past please?


Good find man, iv emailed them to see if they have any stock.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm just going out now I will put up the pics in the review thread in the afternoon guys


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Am I able to adjust the position the date sits at? It's sort of half in half out on the window

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hey blanchy, did you ever get your Vostok sorted out? As a happy customer I hate to think of anyone suffering problems with them.


Yeh I got it sorted and I will definitely buy from asap31 again. My vostok arrived quick enough and it is surprisingly accurate and lasts about 31 hours on a full wind.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Good find man, iv emailed them to see if they have any stock.
> 
> chico


Going by the amount of interest here I hope they have a few. They'll be all gone by the end of the day.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> At least they're running dan. My soki keeps stopping and when it is running can loose anywhere up to 4 minutes over 5 hours. I'm a bit gutted because I love it and I ordered a shark mesh for it that should arrive today as well :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Have you tried getting it replaced? Sounds faulty to me

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

So I had a morning free an decided to have a look at the projects I picked up on Monday..

The Russian Majak with the loose crown was a quick fix, the crown is obviously a new replacement and wasn't being held by its collar. A couple of turns of the screw and it's now ticking away, just waiting to see how long for and how accurate









Took the back off the fakie MnM Radio expecting a tinfoil Chinese movement and found this pretty thing instead.








The microguage is hiding the Off-Pan name, the thing is smothered with logos and branding but the quality just isn't there. 
Shame, but it's not the bargain of the century.
The adjustment screw for the swan neck is busted so I'll be on the bay looking for parts later.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What a lovely day it is today! Wearing my Seiko Solar Dive Chrono, I'd definitely recommend this watch for anyone thinking about it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> So I had a morning free an decided to have a look at the projects I picked up on Monday..
> 
> The Russian Majak with the loose crown was a quick fix, the crown is obviously a new replacement and wasn't being held by its collar. A couple of turns of the screw and it's now ticking away, just waiting to see how long for and how accurate
> 
> ...


 now I like that a lot if you get bored you know who to trade it with mate >>> ME <<< lol 

hey chico done it ok mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> now I like that a lot if you get bored you know who to trade it with mate >>> ME <<< lol


It might be a bit small for you I think, I just ordered a 16mm NATO for it, the wife said it isn't a watch without a strap. 

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> It might be a bit small for you I think, I just ordered a 16mm NATO for it, the wife said it isn't a watch without a strap.
> 
> Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!"
> Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


 I was thinking more of display then wearing as I would believe it to be about the size of a two pound coin


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Spot on. 30mm case 28mm dial


Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm gutted, dinged my tankist against a stainless steel tank today and there's a 3mm scratch on the crystal, lesson learnt there, be Gs in work from now on, I know the tankist was cheap but still sickened :-(


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

EM or Vostok?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> EM or Vostok?


Was the Vostok :-/ Its a tiny scratch but I know its there, only consolation its not on my vintage derskie


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Oosht 
Would this maybe get it out
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=420568


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Was the Vostok :-/ Its a tiny scratch but I know its there, only consolation its not on my vintage derskie


Maybe you could polish out the scratch?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm gutted, dinged my tankist against a stainless steel tank today and there's a 3mm scratch on the crystal, lesson learnt there, be Gs in work from now on, I know the tankist was cheap but still sickened :-(


how bad got any pics


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Oosht
> Would this maybe get it out
> HOW TO: DIY cheap crystal repair - scratch removal tutorial


Yes was looking at that thread in work but couldn't view the pics, is the crystal on a vossie acrylic?

I don't know if I can get a pic I'll try ITMY


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Morning all I think it's another yema day .. I will stick a pic up in a bit so have a wonderful day


I see it now where have I seen this is my watch before


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes was looking at that thread in work but couldn't view the pics, is the crystal on a vossie acrylic?
> 
> I don't know if I can get a pic I'll try ITMY


Im sure its acrylic, just tapped it with my teeth. Certainly not glass


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Have you tried getting it replaced? Sounds faulty to me
> 
> Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!"
> Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


To be honest I'd be very surprised if the seller was willing to replace after a weeks wear and the fact that I've already left him feedback. I suppose I'll just have to chalk it up to experience but I was getting rather attached to the soki I haven't worn anything else for a week, I feel like I've lost a best friend or found out the wife is cheating on me ! It was just a cr*ppy addition to an already cr*ppy day (my normal 30 min commute home from work this morning took 3hr 20 min due to an overturned lorry on the M62 which contained thousands of live chickens !).

Anyway who's looking forward to getting the Sheila tomorrow ? I keep opening the box on mine and staring lovingly at it. The strap is worse than a dog egg sandwich but the actual watch is in my opinion is gorgeous, much better than the goalie.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm hugely impressed by the soki, hindsight is a wonderful thing! My soki will run for atleast 2 days after being wound up (not fully) the only thing is that it seems to gain time at night time, I've put it down crown up/down but hasn't seemed to have helped
> 
> Maybe I should put mine down face up as mine still gains time at night. -2.4 seconds a day for a watch that cost £9 is pretty impressive, I'm really happy with mine
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I too am impressed by the Soki. The bracelet was horrible, but compared to other cheap watches I have had such as Zeigers and the like it is great.

In terms of accuracy, it is better than my Seiko 5, which runs fast and, so far, is keeping up with my Revue Thommen which cost more than £500 and has a Swiss ETA 2484 movement in it!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> To be honest I'd be very surprised if the seller was willing to replace after a weeks wear and the fact that I've already left him feedback. I suppose I'll just have to chalk it up to experience but I was getting rather attached to the soki I haven't worn anything else for a week, I feel like I've lost a best friend or found out the wife is cheating on me ! It was just a cr*ppy addition to an already cr*ppy day (my normal 30 min commute home from work this morning took 3hr 20 min due to an overturned lorry on the M62 which contained thousands of live chickens !).
> 
> Anyway who's looking forward to getting the Sheila tomorrow ? I keep opening the box on mine and staring lovingly at it. The strap is worse than a dog egg sandwich but the actual watch is in my opinion is gorgeous, much better than the goalie.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I think tbh it's likely to cost you more than 8.99 to return it to China, you're probably as well off buying another, and using this one for disassembly and fiddling with.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

There it is at the 5










A bit further and you can't see it as much










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I think tbh it's likely to cost you more than 8.99 to return it to China, you're probably as well off buying another, and using this one for disassembly and fiddling with.


My only concern would be if I got another dud :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I think tbh it's likely to cost you more than 8.99 to return it to China, you're probably as well off buying another, and using this one for disassembly and fiddling with.


I reckon they mite just charge you for the cost of sending a new one out I would have thought they are masses produced so they mite  ask them you have nothing to lose by asking


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> To be honest I'd be very surprised if the seller was willing to replace after a weeks wear and the fact that I've already left him feedback. I suppose I'll just have to chalk it up to experience but I was getting rather attached to the soki I haven't worn anything else for a week, I feel like I've lost a best friend or found out the wife is cheating on me ! It was just a cr*ppy addition to an already cr*ppy day (my normal 30 min commute home from work this morning took 3hr 20 min due to an overturned lorry on the M62 which contained thousands of live chickens !).
> 
> Anyway who's looking forward to getting the Sheila tomorrow ? I keep opening the box on mine and staring lovingly at it. The strap is worse than a dog egg sandwich but the actual watch is in my opinion is gorgeous, much better than the goalie.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I take it you wont be having a chicken supper for tea


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

bugger grrrr


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I take it you wont be having a chicken supper for tea


No smeagal I certainly don't feel like chicken tonight and due to the soki issue a Chinese is defiantly off the menu as well :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I reckon they mite just charge you for the cost of sending a new one out I would have thought they are masses produced so they mite  ask them you have nothing to lose by asking


I'd feel too cheeky.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bugger grrrr


What happened there ITMW ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I too am impressed by the Soki. The bracelet was horrible, but compared to other cheap watches I have had such as Zeigers and the like it is great.
> 
> In terms of accuracy, it is better than my Seiko 5, which runs fast and, so far, is keeping up with my Revue Thommen which cost more than £500 and has a Swiss ETA 2484 movement in it!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I suppose its just the luck of the draw with the cheaper watches from Hong Kong or China


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Her: "Naw Hughie, It'll be pea n ham soup."

Him: "Pea n ham.., fae a chicken?
Noo that's clever"

Still quote this old knorr advert too often. Cheers Phil McCall R.I.P


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No smeagal I certainly don't feel like chicken tonight and due to the soki issue a Chinese is defiantly off the menu as well :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


i have never tasted a curry the smell puts me off wonder if you could smell a good watch no pun intended


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd feel too cheeky.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


why it's faulty. the cost to send it back is not worth the watch being returned if they want to pay it so be it but asking for a fully working one Is your right just asked nicely fair is fair it's not their fault but it is their job to sort it polite but firm is what i think thou


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd feel too cheeky.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Give it a try. Nowt to lose, all to gain. Try and be clear what the problem is, as English wont be their first language


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What happened there ITMW ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well the watch strap was put on with a fix spring instead of spring bar and i had a job to get it off so I had to go the brute force route but I don't know my own strength lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> Her: "Naw Hughie, It'll be pea n ham soup."
> 
> Him: "Pea n ham.., fae a chicken?
> Noo that's clever"
> ...


classic!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well the watch strap was put on with a fix spring instead of spring bar and i had a job to get it off so I had to go the brute force route but I don't know my own strength lol


Have you got spare spring bars in that size or do you need some ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> classic!!
> 
> chico


I think we've established an age gap, judging by who does and doesn't like/remember that.

I was brought up in Scotland, so was this advert for all UK or regional?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Put on my sokiI will keep you up to speed how is going as I have not worn it since last week


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I think we've established an age gap, judging by who does and doesn't like/remember that.
> 
> I was brought up in Scotland, so was this advert for all UK or regional?


Better ask Hughie


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There it is at the 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T-cut. My Vostok already suffered some minor scratches, and that did the trick, bit like jeweller's paste I suspect.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd feel too cheeky.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I complained politely about the strap on my Vostok to zenitar, and he sent me a new one free of charge, go for it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Have you got spare spring bars in that size or do you need some ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I was stripping it for parts so I should be all right I think but thanks for asking


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

My repair kit arrived today, yay, just in time for me to replace the second hand on this cheapo watch for a family member. I think it has the same movement as the MWC watches! New battery too (Poundland) so it's been running fine now for 10 minutes, after I stopped the hands clashing.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I think we've established an age gap, judging by who does and doesn't like/remember that.
> 
> I was brought up in Scotland, so was this advert for all UK or regional?


 huh  (scratches head says what ) lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was stripping it for parts so I should be all right I think but thanks for asking


No problem mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

And there's the movement


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> And there's the movement


well if it's a s.epson then yes


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> huh  (scratches head says what ) lol


I think you would get it if you saw the advert


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> To be honest I'd be very surprised if the seller was willing to replace after a weeks wear and the fact that I've already left him feedback. I suppose I'll just have to chalk it up to experience but I was getting rather attached to the soki I haven't worn anything else for a week,!


it's gotta be worth asking, for the price of them they might just send you a replacement anyway ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I think you would get it if you saw the advert


lol I will give up while I'm losing lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I will give up while I'm losing lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There it is at the 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be gutted

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's gotta be worth asking, for the price of them they might just send you a replacement anyway ;-)


 and if you left him good feedback he mite be more inclined to do something


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I will give up while I'm losing lol


Type in Knorr stock cube advert


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Already put a link.

Also has Rikki Fulton's Supercop and Fransy n Josie lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Give it a try. Nowt to lose, all to gain. Try and be clear what the problem is, as English wont be their first language


Agreed last time I got a DOA watch from China I emailed them and they refunded me, and let me keep the faulty watch.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Agreed last time I got a DOA watch from China I emailed them and they refunded me, and let me keep the faulty watch.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Ok fellers I'll give it a go even though I'm on of those weirdos who finds it very hard to ask for a refund.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Already put a link.
> 
> Also has Rikki Fulton's Supercop and Fransy n Josie lol


Super cop greaaaat


----------



## crunchie (Apr 27, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lol yes! I'm thinking the sub homage with the sapphire crystal, That manbushywushy site has some stunning watches!


Have you got a link pepperami, please?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok fellers I'll give it a go even though I'm on of those weirdos who finds it very hard to ask for a refund.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I used to be like that, now it complain whenever I feel justified, we put up with bad service in this country and most sellers are absolutely fine if you have a genuine problem.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

anybody got a clue how these work it works fine out the case but as soon as I put it in the case it don't want to know


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok I've contacted the soki seller, let's see what happens.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok I've contacted the soki seller, let's see what happens.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


what did you say then


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Got my first bit of watch pawn today! ;-) 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what did you say then


I told them that I loved the watch and that everyone else on the forum has one and theirs seem to be fine, would they be willing to replace it and thank you for taking the time to read the message and that I look forward to their reply.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> anybody got a clue how these work it works fine out the case but as soon as I put it in the case it don't want to know


Hands hitting glass?
Movement being put under pressure?
Claustraphobic?
Is it the correct back/case?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I told them that I loved the watch and that everyone else on the forum has one and theirs seem to be fine, would they be willing to replace it and thank you for taking the time to read the message and that I look forward to their reply.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


seems simple polite to the point and none threating I would have included that you had already gave them positive feedback and if it was sorted you would be happy to do it again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hands hitting glass?
> Movement being put under pressure?
> Claustraphobic?
> Is it the correct back/case?


 seems that the minute hand has a stutter


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> I take it you wont be having a chicken supper for tea


If he'd played his cards right he WOULD be having chicken dinner. Lots ended up ready-killed. All he had to do was grab one on his way past....


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Got my first bit of watch pawn today! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great book. Have a look at the La Musicale watch in it. I'm still waiting for the rest of mine, including the JLC one that my cousin got 2 weeks ago.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> If he'd played his cards right he WOULD be having chicken dinner. Lots ended up ready-killed. All he had to do was grab one on his way past....


I am having chicken tonight must be a mind reader


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> To be honest I'd be very surprised if the seller was willing to replace after a weeks wear and the fact that I've already left him feedback. I suppose I'll just have to chalk it up to experience but I was getting rather attached to the soki I haven't worn anything else for a week, I feel like I've lost a best friend or found out the wife is cheating on me ! It was just a cr*ppy addition to an already cr*ppy day (my normal 30 min commute home from work this morning took 3hr 20 min due to an overturned lorry on the M62 which contained thousands of live chickens !).
> 
> Anyway who's looking forward to getting the Sheila tomorrow ? I keep opening the box on mine and staring lovingly at it. The strap is worse than a dog egg sandwich but the actual watch is in my opinion is gorgeous, much better than the goalie.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm a right miser if I don't get value for money so I'd still send a message. The worst that can happen is you end up as you are. The best he sends a new one FOC. Can't really loose

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't be afraid to ask WS and be sure to say your pals on the watch forums told you its beyond repair, these guys need to look after their customers, tell them 10 other guys got them from your favorite forum and they seem to be ok, and you really like the watch, works everytime


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That's a great book. Have a look at the La Musicale watch in it. I'm still waiting for the rest of mine, including the JLC one that my cousin got 2 weeks ago.


WOW! that is an amazing watch! have you seen a video of it? and only a snip at £64k!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm after some caseback o-rings to replace/fit on watches when needed. I've been up n down loads of online places but the options I've found mean I'll either end up with 1000's of them or a set that won't have a good range of sizes. Anybody have a good 'selection' source I can buy from?


Don't worry found some. Ta


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> T-cut. My Vostok already suffered some minor scratches, and that did the trick, bit like jeweller's paste I suspect.


You used the T-cut on the crystal?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I'm after some caseback o-rings to replace/fit on watches when needed. I've been up n down loads of online places but the options I've found mean I'll either end up with 1000's of them or a set that won't have a good range of sizes. Anybody have a good 'selection' source I can buy from?
> 
> Don't worry found some. Ta


yeah saw some a while ago I found them for danmh let me see if I can find it again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here it's £10.50 but a decent assortment  
Watch Seals Gaskets O Rings WATERPROOF 96 PIECES Watchmaker Pack 0.8mm Tool T14


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's my dad's old Seiko with its new strap on. I hated the jangly folded tacky bracelet but this seems to make it a lot more wearable.










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Here's my dad's old Seiko with its new strap on. I hated the jangly folded tacky bracelet but this seems to make it a lot more wearable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really really nice mike!


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> WOW! that is an amazing watch! have you seen a video of it? and only a snip at £64k!


Yeah, a beautiful watch. There are two variants. One plays The Badinerie by Bach and the other plays The Thieving Magpie by Rossini.

Definitely one of those "if I won the lottery" watches.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You used the T-cut on the crystal?


Yes. Mine had a small patch of light scratches, it is acrylic, so a soft cloth and a tiny dab of t-cut buffed them away.


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> My repair kit arrived today, yay, just in time for me to replace the second hand on this cheapo watch for a family member. I think it has the same movement as the MWC watches! New battery too (Poundland) so it's been running fine now for 10 minutes, after I stopped the hands clashing.


Is the repair kit ok? I've been thinking of getting one to learn! Where did you get it from? Thanks.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Yes. Mine had a small patch of light scratches, it is acrylic, so a soft cloth and a tiny dab of t-cut buffed them away.


I'll give that a try but the more I look at mine the more I think its actually a crack :-(


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Put on my sokiI will keep you up to speed how is going as I have not worn it since last week












Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking good on that nato.
I see you have the same bezel pip squint that I have. Thats the only fault
Ermm hope you already knew that. If not its gonna bug you now. Sorry


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Looking good on that nato.
> I see you have the same bezel pip squint that I have. Thats the only fault
> Ermm hope you already knew that. If not its gonna bug you now. Sorry


I don't think I have ever seen one on straight! Mine will be knocked off before long so it doesn't bother me.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Is the repair kit ok? I've been thinking of getting one to learn! Where did you get it from? Thanks.


It was from eBay seller bigtreecompany. I included the bag of strap bars, as I've lost two already. The thing it doesn't have is the pin remover, so I'm still using an old nappy pin for that, lol. I'm also going to get a back press, my thumbs are just not strong enough.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Looking good on that nato.
> I see you have the same bezel pip squint that I have. Thats the only fault
> Ermm hope you already knew that. If not its gonna bug you now. Sorry


Its not thats just me not checking I was going round the twist trying to get the pins out but my hands were to sore and was getting frustrated and did not bother to check I like it even more now and even though its cheep does not put me off.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> It was from eBay seller bigtreecompany. I included the bag of strap bars, as I've lost two already. The thing it doesn't have is the pin remover, so I'm still using an old nappy pin for that, lol. I'm also going to get a back press, my thumbs are just not strong enough.


The small taps between your case back wrench and screwdrivers are the bracelet link pin removers. You just need a bracelet holder and small hammer to tap them out.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Looking good on that nato.
> I see you have the same bezel pip squint that I have. Thats the only fault
> Ermm hope you already knew that. If not its gonna bug you now. Sorry


I must be blind and daft I now see what you mean


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I must be blind and daft I now see what you mean


The badness is in me. Sorry


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The badness is in me. Sorry


Mine isnt like that take it off and superglue it or dont let it bother you


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Maybe when i have some superglue with a fine applicator. Known my luck it would go that white crusty way round the base


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Mine isnt like that take it off and superglue it or dont let it bother you


 lol I would just knock it off and be done with it lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Evening all, just caught up in this evenings posts. On the subject of bezel pips ... The Zieger I've just bought has the cup holder thingy for the actual luminous bit, but the luminous bit is missing, can you buy these seperate?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening all, just caught up in this evenings posts. On the subject of bezel pips ... The Zieger I've just bought has the cup holder thingy for the actual luminous bit, but the luminous bit is missing, can you buy these seperate?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


is it the same size as the subby one if so I will send you the bezel insert from the suicidal subby lol if you want mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I would just knock it off and be done with it lol


Why ohh why did I just do that.
Scratched the bezel and found out the pip sits in a recess.
Painted over the scratch with black humbrol and hope the pip glues back in. Double DOH!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening all, just caught up in this evenings posts. On the subject of bezel pips ... The Zieger I've just bought has the cup holder thingy for the actual luminous bit, but the luminous bit is missing, can you buy these seperate?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I hope your bad luck does not catch on Ive read your posts about the Zeiger I think I will steer clear the only way to get the pip is to b------dise from another watch


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Here's my dad's old Seiko with its new strap on. I hated the jangly folded tacky bracelet but this seems to make it a lot more wearable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like one of the many 7009 models I've been scanning over for the last weeks.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening all, just caught up in this evenings posts. On the subject of bezel pips ... The Zieger I've just bought has the cup holder thingy for the actual luminous bit, but the luminous bit is missing, can you buy these seperate?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


60 seconds earlier and this post would have saved me from scratching my bezel and removing my pip. Ouch


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is it the same size as the subby one if so I will send you the bezel insert from the suicidal subby lol if you want mate


Thats a better pip than mine


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

did anyone catch this thread you mite be interested in it  Neither Cheaper Nor Better: MCE vs Soki Sub Homage


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening all, just caught up in this evenings posts. On the subject of bezel pips ... The Zieger I've just bought has the cup holder thingy for the actual luminous bit, but the luminous bit is missing, can you buy these seperate?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Look for bezel pearl on eBay. Watch your jaw doesn't get bruised when you see some prices

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Cheaper buying a new soki than a bezel insert


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats a better pip than mine


lol just look on the one on the spare and the one from the collection and they have off centre spots so I typical break the best one lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is it the same size as the subby one if so I will send you the bezel insert from the suicidal subby lol if you want mate


Hi mate, I was just thinking .... Will it be easier to try and knock the pip out of a donor somehow or try and knock off the cup that holds the pip an replace it with a complete one?



smeagal said:


> I hope your bad luck does not catch on Ive read your posts about the Zeiger I think I will steer clear the only way to get the pip is to b------dise from another watch


Hi smeagal, I took a punt on these watches and Im not overly impressed, I should have just bought a Pepsi bezel soki and waited for delivery rather than buy a different brand just to get it quicker lol



Fox Covert said:


> 60 seconds earlier and this post would have saved me from scratching my bezel and removing my pip. Ouch


Hi fox, sorry you've damaged your watch  doing this

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

If anyone is breaking a black SOKI keep me in mind.

Might look OK when its back in.
Fingers crossed


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hi mate, I was just thinking .... Will it be easier to try and knock the pip out of a donor somehow or try and knock off the cup that holds the pip an replace it with a complete one?
> 
> Hi smeagal, I took a punt on these watches and Im not overly impressed, I should have just bought a Pepsi bezel soki and waited for delivery rather than buy a different brand just to get it quicker lol
> 
> ...


cup look to be part of the bezel I will send it you and you can do either mate I will just send the whole bezel mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cup look to be part of the bezel I will send it you and you can do either mate I will just send the whole bezel mate


Ok thanks for that  atleast let me send you some money for postage, it must be adding up lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ok thanks for that  atleast let me send you some money for postage, it must be adding up lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


lol no worry's maybe just get you to double up on the next lot of soki's haha


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Got my first bit of watch pawn today! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my breguet catalogue the day as well!!

So far I've got,

Breguet
Patek
Bell & Ross
Audemars
Sinn
A Lange
Vacheron constantin
Ulysse nardin
Jaeger le coultre

Still waiting for
Panerai
IWC

The ones that came are superb quality catalogues, most are about 200 pages of jaw dropping watches, the Audemars one is especially nice with a protective sleeve!! I'll get a few pics up the morra

Chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol no worry's maybe just get you to double up on the next lot of soki's haha


For some reason I thought you had one lol? I thought we ALL had one lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Why ohh why did I just do that.
> Scratched the bezel and found out the pip sits in a recess.
> Painted over the scratch with black humbrol and hope the pip glues back in. Double DOH!!


They never said watch collecting can give you bad days like this :-(


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

danmh said:


> For some reason I thought you had one lol? I thought we ALL had one lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Aren't we meant to get one before posting in the thread?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> For some reason I thought you had one lol? I thought we ALL had one lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


lol I have not got paypal so I did not get one lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Why ohh why did I just do that.
> Scratched the bezel and found out the pip sits in a recess.
> Painted over the scratch with black humbrol and hope the pip glues back in. Double DOH!!


So even though my soki keeps stopping and starting I'm still wearing it to work ( yeah mad I know ). Just arrived at the altrincham office and popped upstairs for a coffee. You can imagine my increasing dismay when on my wrist I noticed............THE BLOOMIN BEZEL PIP HAS FALLEN OFF AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

A beater for me tomorrow. Not risking anything lol










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> The small taps between your case back wrench and screwdrivers are the bracelet link pin removers. You just need a bracelet holder and small hammer to tap them out.


Thanks Tomo, I'm confusing things, I meant the tool to poke in the spring bars rather than the strap link pins.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks Tomo, I'm confusing things, I meant the tool to poke in the spring bars rather than the strap link pins.


it depends with some watches you have a hole in the lug wear you push a bar in and the fix spring pops or you have the spring bar wear you use little tool to pop it open  but if you put the fix spring in the wrong one then It's a bugger to remove hmmm


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

You mean this one. To small for the bracelet pushers and you can't get a spring bar tool in there either.








I use a small Philips screwdriver. 000 size

Which Watch Today?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I have not got paypal so I did not get one lol


No that's right I remember now, you offered a swap for my soki when I was having problems with it, I remember now lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> You mean this one. To small for the bracelet pushers and you can't get a spring bar tool in there either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 use a dart for that lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> use a dart for that lol


lf l had nappy pin l would use one hated boiling nappies when l was a young father

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I found the problem with that watch the stem was cut to short so it's not locking the stem


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Whats the strangest yet most useful tool in your collection.
Mine would be a crochet hook for spinning backs off after loosening and hooking the regulator to adjust speed.

SOKI modding here, good read
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1027227


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> You mean this one. To small for the bracelet pushers and you can't get a spring bar tool in there either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading time goodnight all

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Reading time goodnight all
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


good nite mate


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That's it
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Oh right. I'm sure the smaller tap would work. Before I got the tool kit I just used the tip of a screw and it worked perfectly. I even used that to adjust my cousins Rolex.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Morning chaps. I dunno, I go away for four days and come back to 60 unread pages, just finished catching up, slow down will you 
On a positive note my HMT was waiting for me, a real bargain at £10 delivered from Mumbai. Just impulse bought another Vostok, that'll be number three, this one is from Asap31, my first purchase from him. My last two came from Ukraine and Belarus and both turned up in about ten days, we'll see how this one does and whether there is any chewing gum in it. Oh, and I must stop buying watches or my Mum says I wont be allowed to play with you lot anymore


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome back, hope it was all pleasure and no business.
Seem to be following the trend. Ive also got an HMT and 3 vostoks.
Any excuse to show lol




































And my spare part one from asap31


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> You mean this one. To small for the bracelet pushers and you can't get a spring bar tool in there either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A cocktail stick or a paperclip works wonders here.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Welcome back, hope it was all pleasure and no business.
> Seem to be following the trend. Ive also got an HMT and 3 vostoks.
> Any excuse to show lol
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes it was. My latest purchase matches your last picture. I really must sort out a Photo bucket account so I can post pictures here, I'm used to forums that host their own pictures so I've never needed one


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Morning chaps. I dunno, I go away for four days and come back to 60 unread pages, just finished catching up, slow down will you
> On a positive note my HMT was waiting for me, a real bargain at £10 delivered from Mumbai. Just impulse bought another Vostok, that'll be number three, this one is from Asap31, my first purchase from him. My last two came from Ukraine and Belarus and both turned up in about ten days, we'll see how this one does and whether there is any chewing gum in it. Oh, and I must stop buying watches or my Mum says I wont be allowed to play with you lot anymore


Good MORNING?!?!? I haven't been gone to bed yet lol. I'm too busy searching "divers watches" on eBay lol. I very nearly bought a HMT but wasn't sure what postage was like from India

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Its generally free. But does take ages. But no worse than Russia.

I just post pics to the forum using my phone and tapatalk. No need to host them.

The movement from that last watch went into the submarine watch pictured above it


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Well it was after 12. My HMT was here in less than a fortnight


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Broken soki update:
The seller in Hong Kong has just replied that they are very sorry to hear that I have had a problem with mine and that they will send another for free if I am willing to pay £5 shipping.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Told you. good result


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

ouch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Thanks, yes it was. My latest purchase matches your last picture. I really must sort out a Photo bucket account so I can post pictures here, I'm used to forums that host their own pictures so I've never needed one


look in my signature their a link to how to use a image uploader their mate it mite help you


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Morning chaps. I dunno, I go away for four days and come back to 60 unread pages, just finished catching up, slow down will you
> On a positive note my HMT was waiting for me, a real bargain at £10 delivered from Mumbai. Just impulse bought another Vostok, that'll be number three, this one is from Asap31, my first purchase from him. My last two came from Ukraine and Belarus and both turned up in about ten days, we'll see how this one does and whether there is any chewing gum in it. Oh, and I must stop buying watches or my Mum says I wont be allowed to play with you lot anymore


only 60 pages we must be slowing down lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Broken soki update:
> The seller in Hong Kong has just replied that they are very sorry to hear that I have had a problem with mine and that they will send another for free if I am willing to pay £5 shipping.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


That's not bad so get a spare parts for a fiver if you look at it that way so better then nothing mate .. and o yes morning all lol and almost forgot happy hunting


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> That's not bad so get a spare parts for a fiver if you look at it that way so better then nothing mate .. and o yes morning all lol and almost forgot happy hunting


Yeah I'm happy with that, I'm just waiting for them to get back to me with the details of who I make the paypal payment to.
Good luck to those of you who are Sheila hunting today.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I don't think I have ever seen one on straight! Mine will be knocked off before long so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here












Hey Mike, how's that for nearly perfect?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning chaps. I'm wearing my Oz today as it's release day. Any non subs managed to get one yet?

Happy hunting!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning chaps. I'm wearing my Oz today as it's release day. Any non subs managed to get one yet?
> 
> Happy hunting!
> 
> ...


I'll be in Smith's later to check it out, I hope, I plan on saving my money in case we find the Parnis blue power reserve in stock. If it looks really nice I shall have to try and resist the urge....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hey Mike, how's that for nearly perfect?


mine looks like that, I just didn't want to rub it in lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Broken soki update:
> The seller in Hong Kong has just replied that they are very sorry to hear that I have had a problem with mine and that they will send another for free if I am willing to pay £5 shipping.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Excellent result ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Welcome back, hope it was all pleasure and no business.
> Seem to be following the trend. Ive also got an HMT and 3 vostoks.
> Any excuse to show lol
> 
> ...


Love that hmt foxy!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Broken soki update:
> The seller in Hong Kong has just replied that they are very sorry to hear that I have had a problem with mine and that they will send another for free if I am willing to pay £5 shipping.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I think that's a bit sh!tty to be honest. The seller sent you a watch that doesn't work properly, why should you have to pay out anything to get it replaced with one that works? As well we're talking about a watch that costs £10-15 and £5 is a large chunk of that. Let's imagine for example that you say went to Argos and bought a watch for £200. You got it home, saw that it wasn't working properly and when you went to take it back the next week they said fine of course well give you another but it's going to cost you £70 to replace it. You'd tell them that was outrageous and that they should fix their mistake without it costing you a penny. Exactly the same situation here, they sent you a duff watch so they should replace it at their expense. It's hardly 'free' if it's costing you a third of the value of it.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> mine looks like that, I just didn't want to rub it in lol ;-)


Or rub it off...

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think that's a bit sh!tty to be honest. The seller sent you a watch that doesn't work properly, why should you have to pay out anything to get it replaced with one that works? As well we're talking about a watch that costs £10-15 and £5 is a large chunk of that. Let's imagine for example that you say went to Argos and bought a watch for £200. You got it home, saw that it wasn't working properly and when you went to take it back the next week they said fine of course well give you another but it's going to cost you £70 to replace it. You'd tell them that was outrageous and that they should fix their mistake without it costing you a penny. Exactly the same situation here, they sent you a duff watch so they should replace it at their expense. It's hardly 'free' if it's costing you a third of the value of it.


I agree shaggy. The problem is though especially with eBay and a seller on the other side of the world and the fact I have already left them feedback is that technically there is nothing stopping them accusing me of "trying it on" as it were to get a free watch and telling me to get lost. 
Yes I would rather have been sent a replacement free of charge but it's not like a retail purchase transaction at Argos. This way I still get another watch for less than just having to bite the bullet and ordering another for the full price.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Would Argos pay your bus fare to collect a new item or let you keep the faulty one.
It would cost the buyer more to send it back.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Would Argos pay your bus fare to collect a new item or let you keep the faulty one.
> It would cost the buyer more to send it back.


Yeah they did mention that with this option I didn't have to send back the faulty one so fair play to them. God knows how much Royal Mail would have charged me to post it to Hong Kong. 
As my grandad used to say "you don't get 'owt fer nowt"

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah they did mention that with this option I didn't have to send back the faulty one so fair play to them. God knows how much Royal Mail would have charged me to post it to Hong Kong.
> As my grandad used to say "you don't get 'owt fer nowt"
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


but if it's faulty shouldn't the seller have to coff up the return postage?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Now you have the spare you can mess about. Remove the bezel for practice in case you need to do one later. Spare 20mm braclet for any watch you want. Maybe even practice hand changes, face changes and general modding. Spare merc hands. Not bad for a fiver. Even ebay the hands to recover your losses

Every cloud n all that


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The seller never covers the return postage I've had it with a few faulty items


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> but if it's faulty shouldn't the seller have to coff up the return postage?


In that situation usually the seller reimburses you for the postage after receiving the item and confirming the problem. Personally I'd rather not pay to send it back only for them to say they never received it i.e. Lost in the post. 
I suppose what it boils down to is that I'd rather pay another £5 for a lot less time and potential hassle and get my hands on the watch quicker.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Now you have the spare you can mess about. Remove the bezel for practice in case you need to do one later. Spare 20mm braclet for any watch you want. Maybe even practice hand changes, face changes and general modding. Spare merc hands. Not bad for a fiver. Even ebay the hands to recover your losses
> 
> Every cloud n all that


My thoughts exactly Fox ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Right peeps I'll speak to you all later I've got to get to sleep. The wife's at work today and I've got to get up early to pick the youngest up from school. 
Night night


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Love that hmt foxy!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


If we can't find the Parnis power reserve something like that blue HMT is a possible buy for me


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah they did mention that with this option I didn't have to send back the faulty one so fair play to them. God knows how much Royal Mail would have charged me to post it to Hong Kong.
> As my grandad used to say "you don't get 'owt fer nowt"
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Victor from zenitar sent me a replacement bracelet foc, but the Vostok Amphibia cost a bit more than the Soki, and I now have two sets of interesting Russian stamps. Anyone know a stamp collector?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> If we can't find the Parnis power reserve something like that blue HMT is a possible buy for me


I was just on ebay. They are going for 10 quid buy it now?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> If we can't find the Parnis power reserve something like that blue HMT is a possible buy for me


Quenched my blue mood with this last night









And










Just over £20 for both


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

did we forget it ozzie day lol here's a pic lol I win I'm first lol  and I like the goalie better on first look lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> ..and I now have two sets of interesting Russian stamps.


Inadvertent stamp collecting - one of the joys of collecting cheap watches from all over


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

let take a look at her the new addition the ozzie


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The blue HMT that Foxy has has inspired me to get one...tho

watch is in a perfect condition but as it is a vintage it may show the difference of +2\-2 in 24 hours

is this 
+2/-2 ...hours or minutes


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The blue HMT that Foxy has has inspired me to get one...tho
> 
> watch is in a perfect condition but as it is a vintage it may show the difference of +2\-2 in 24 hours
> 
> ...


That's got to be minutes pep surely?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Inadvertent stamp collecting - one of the joys of collecting cheap watches from all over


So much nicer when they use stamps instead of franking or labels


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> That's got to be minutes pep surely?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yes I'd imagine so, £10 for the HMT like foxcoverts blue one, absolute bargain?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Should be minutes, pep 
Interesting how quick all these HMTs with the White Pilot style dials have come out, since the f71 limited edition. I really like the look of these with the subtle colours
Btw, forum member fateh, who is a great source for HMTs is bringing out some redialled watches soon (I'm sure he'll announce it on the forum)
He's seen how popular redials are, and looking to sell some himself with refurbished movements - should be worth looking out for


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> let take a look at her the new addition the ozzie


Is it wrong to like the case back better than the front?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The potential snag with redials is the state of the movement
Good points: if the seller has movement pics and honest listings (ie not claiming that it was an issued Indian military watch from a heroic war)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Should be minutes, pep
> Interesting how quick all these HMTs with the White Pilot style dials have come out, since the f71 limited edition. I really like the look of these with the subtle colours
> Btw, forum member fateh, who is a great source for HMTs is bringing out some redialled watches soon (I'm sure he'll announce it on the forum)
> He's seen how popular redials are, and looking to sell some himself with refurbished movements - should be worth looking out for


Did you sell your WUS pilot yet?

This can't be bad for £10?

*RARE DIAL*GENUINE VINTAGE HMT PILOT WINDING 17 JEWELS~INDIAN MENS WATCH~ | eBay

when you look at the latest MWC watches you just think....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> The potential snag with redials is the state of the movement
> Good points: if the seller has movement pics and honest listings (ie not claiming that it was an issued Indian military watch from a heroic war)


I cant look at all the pics as I'm at desk pc in work, sure you'd spend £10 qiud on a takeaway lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

GENUINE VINTAGE HMT PILOT WINDING INDIAN MENS WATCH~SPECIAL OFFER#JUST BID2WIN~ | eBay

Oooh, that's pretty lovely, imho. Anyone else think that looks blue, and not green?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Agreed, it does look like a good deal
(looking at photos on that one: clean movement except small dings/ corrosion on cogs, regulator lever not too far out of centre, second hand has moved between pics, dial colour pretty even)
As you say, for a tenner, why not?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The blue HMT that Foxy has has inspired me to get one...tho
> 
> watch is in a perfect condition but as it is a vintage it may show the difference of +2\-2 in 24 hours
> 
> ...


The bright coloured re-painted dials always go for more. I was watching a few before going for the black Janata. To be fair, €14 or so isn't bad for a manual winder, but it's not a great deal when they're the equivalent of €12-14 new in India. I wouldn't go above €7-8 on one of them tbh.

Have a good look at the pictures before you buy too. The paint jobs are all done by hand and some are quite terribly done.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

64 seconds lost in 24 hours. Pretty good for an 80ish year old watch. 








Please ignore the cardboard strap. I swear I didn't pay for it.

Which Watch Today?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> The bright coloured re-painted dials always go for more. I was watching a few before going for the black Janata. To be fair, €14 or so isn't bad for a manual winder, but it's not a great deal when they're the equivalent of €12-14 new in India. I wouldn't go above €7-8 on one of them tbh.
> 
> Have a good look at the pictures before you buy too. The paint jobs are all done by hand and some are quite terribly done.


The new ones are going for bonkers prices on ebay; 50, 70, 90 quid even.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> The bright coloured re-painted dials always go for more. I was watching a few before going for the black Janata. To be fair, €14 or so isn't bad for a manual winder, but it's not a great deal when they're the equivalent of €12-14 new in India. I wouldn't go above €7-8 on one of them tbh.
> 
> Have a good look at the pictures before you buy too. The paint jobs are all done by hand and some are quite terribly done.


Really? €8 max. Wow

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Agreed, it does look like a good deal
> (looking at photos on that one: clean movement except small dings/ corrosion on cogs, regulator lever not too far out of centre, second hand has moved between pics, dial colour pretty even)
> As you say, for a tenner, why not?


don't take the pics of the movement as being actually in the watch, I've bought 2 of these watches and both include the same photos of the insides! same marks and corrosion! ;-)


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Really? €8 max. Wow
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Maybe that's just me, but I've seen them sell for peanuts in good condition and refuse to pay more.

Some people have them up for silly money, and it's usually a case of someone not knowing what they're selling or someone not knowing what they're buying. I saw a HMT Pilot in a jewellery auction here sell for around €80.

If you're patient and keep an eye on some of the auctions you could save yourself the cost of another cheap affordable.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, fair point sharky!
I guess it's the luck of the draw on those then


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, T-M, I think some sellers list for silly prices hoping to snare people who like the vintage style of HMTs and have European prices in their heads
As you say, with patience there's great value to be had


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did we forget it ozzie day lol here's a pic lol I win I'm first lol  and I like the goalie better on first look lol


Happy 'Australia Day' folks. The paper shop in the village usually has two issues - today, just one! Is there another tragic in the same village?

Liking the watch, but the jury's out on the rather beige strap - all the promo shots of it had it on a khaki strap.

Strap notwithstanding, my MD with the Rolex collection just said "Hmm another nice watch".


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok as it's Aussie Diver Day








Strap isn't as bad as I'd thought, I wore it all day on Monday and it wasn't irritating.
Hands and case are easily the best bits of this one. Nice size and finish. 
The biggest let down for me is the face, I feel it's very 2 dimensional, and needs lume at least if not some embossing. 
Thinking of getting another one to mod myself. No chance I can afford a real Droz supercompressor.

Which Watch Today?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

As well as looking at
'auction, ending soonest'
Have another tab open with
'Buy it now, newest'
Sometimes a real beaut will catch your eye and you just gotta pounce.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Afternoon peeps !

Well I really was not sure about the Sheila when I saw it in my local whsmiths , ( who only had 3 copies inc mine ) however after changing the strap she is kinda growing on me ....


the inner, for want of a better description , "beige" dial matches quite nicely with the khaki green stripe on my Bond Zulu .

On a different note ...Basil ( the SBS Faulty ) has gained 2 seconds out of the blue ...will have to keep an eye on him !


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

David Church said:


> Ok as it's Aussie Diver Day


Picked mine up from the newsagent about an hour ago, and have had it on an olive green NATO since I got home.
Even though the face is rather plain, I quite like it on the green strap - I don't think the lume is gonna be much cop tho.....












David Church said:


> No chance I can afford a real Droz supercompressor.


My first thought for a nickname for this one (other than 'Sheila') - being a Droz-a-like, and Australian - is the 'Drongo' :-d


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Picked mine up from the newsagent about an hour ago, and have had it on an olive green NATO since I got home.
> Even though the face is rather plain, I quite like it on the green strap - I don't think the lume is gonna be much cop tho.....
> 
> 
> ...


The Drongo...I like that! 'didgerydoo' is too much of a tongue twister?


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Typical woman ......Sheila simply can't decide what to wear !

​


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Tan strap arrived for my MM today. So I now have my third EMC homage









Which Watch Today?


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Streuth - just ordered one of these in Australian national colours for the Digger/Sheila. You little ripper.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Afternoon peeps !
> 
> Well I really was not sure about the Sheila when I saw it in my local whsmiths , ( who only had 3 copies inc mine ) however after changing the strap she is kinda growing on me ....
> 
> ...


Strap snap!










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Strap snap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Strap snap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked at this and for a split second I thought that 15 was a date window lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Off to Whitby for a lo weekend tomorrow. Soki is travelling as my beater, which MWC watch should I take to the pub for the FA cup final (not a football fan but my home team are in it for the first time so feel obliged to watch them beat Arsenal)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Off to Whitby for a lo weekend tomorrow. Soki is travelling as my beater, which MWC watch should I take to the pub for the FA cup final (not a football fan but my home team are in it for the first time so feel obliged to watch them beat Arsenal)
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


pizza pizza pizza pizza did I say pizza


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Off to Whitby for a lo weekend tomorrow. Soki is travelling as my beater, which MWC watch should I take to the pub for the FA cup final (not a football fan but my home team are in it for the first time so feel obliged to watch them beat Arsenal)
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Gonna take a few some subs then, or divers and a braille for the ref


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Tan strap arrived for my MM today. So I now have my third EMC homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you a lefty then?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Off to Whitby for a lo weekend tomorrow. Soki is travelling as my beater, which MWC watch should I take to the pub for the FA cup final (not a football fan but my home team are in it for the first time so feel obliged to watch them beat Arsenal)
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I'd just wear the Soki.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> let take a look at her the new addition the ozzie


I've never opened an EM watch up. What are the dials made of. In these pics it looks like cardboard from the back. Hope they're not.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Shark bracelet arrived today for my intermittently working soki. I've put it on to show you but then I'm changing watches, one that stops every couple of minutes is no good to me at work.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk







got this but lost my driving licence and bus pass so not a good day after all


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Got the Oz diver today and I think it's so much better than that French one. Not had it on the wrist yet still hiding it from her indoors as she's been off sick today, spoiling my days off.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Obligatory pic. Strap was on the prize watch from Kev. Cheers M8









Introducing the much coveted storage container for unwearable Eaglemoss military watch collection crappy-straps. These luxurious repositories are availible for the unbelievable price of £8.99.

No more hunting around to show your friends how rough these crappy-straps are. Each box has storage space for 6, YES 6 crappy-straps

Each Crappy-strap storage box contains a free foam insert and will include a possibly working luxurious Soki diver style watch.

GET YOURS TODAY AT £8.99 HOW CAN YOU AFFORD NOT TO.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've never opened an EM watch up. What are the dials made of. In these pics it looks like cardboard from the back. Hope they're not.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 it looks like a tin-aluminium mix at a guess it feels quite solid they have up the quality of the dial the lufty to pizza was a thin metal alloy at a guess now they feel more solid and have some weight to them so I will give em a well done for that ( there is a link to the review thread for the watches so far and a strip down pics of all so far in my signature set up by chico ) and let hope they do something about the straps 

Eaglemoss MIlitary Watches collection magazine review thread


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still wearing my soki and has kept time really well I bought a e-cig vapour baccy flavour just charging I hope it works Now to build her garden furniture ugh


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Heard back from a few sellers, seems the parnis power reserve is Gonni be hard to find!! Out of stock everywhere!!!

IWC catalogue came the day, beautiful!!



Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Heard back from a few sellers, seems the parnis power reserve is Gonni be hard to find!! Out of stock everywhere!!!


My parnis is ready to be shipped out of china! according to HK tracking lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

After seeing all those lovely pics of white face - blue numeral watches - here's my Rotary automatic skeleton

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> After seeing all those lovely pics of white face - blue numeral watches - here's my Rotary automatic skeleton
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


snap


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Heard back from a few sellers, seems the parnis power reserve is Gonni be hard to find!! Out of stock everywhere!!!
> 
> IWC catalogue came the day, beautiful!!
> 
> Chico


Noooo I have my heart set on one!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> My parnis is ready to be shipped out of china! according to HK tracking lol


Is it the one with the open heart?



Richmondmike said:


> Noooo I have my heart set on one!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Me too!!! Should have bought it when I had the chance!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Heard back from a few sellers, seems the parnis power reserve is Gonni be hard to find!! Out of stock everywhere!!!
> 
> IWC catalogue came the day, beautiful!!
> 
> Chico


I keep trying to send you a PM but WUS keeps deleting certain words lol, very frustrating lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Is it the one with the open heart?
> Chico


yes it is


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Is it the one with the open heart?
> 
> Me too!!! Should have bought it when I had the chance!
> 
> Chico


What about this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271470023368

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> What about this one?
> 
> 43mm Parnis Power Reserve White Dial Black Numbers Automatic Movement Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Nice looking but it's the blue on white that I love about the PR, not a fan of Roman numerals either!

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice looking but it's the blue on white that I love about the PR, not a fan of Roman numerals either!
> 
> Chico


Agreed. It can't replace the PR, so I would still need to get one.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Agreed. It can't replace the PR, so I would still need to get one.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


What about this one Mike?









Chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

This would/ might be my second choice to the better parnis
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271203645644?nav=SEARCH


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

hxxp://dajiwatch.com/productshow431.html

Have you tried this guy?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about this one Mike?
> 
> View attachment 1494339
> 
> ...


I don't like the open heart, and the other one looks somehow cheaper than the other one, not sure.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Evening gentlemen

I'm looking for some reassurance regarding one of the watches I bought over the weekend lol, I went for a wander round town yesterday and looked at my new watch and my thought was, it looks like I'm wearing one of those watches a 5 year old would wear to help them learn how to tell the time, can you see where I'm coming from?










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What, you mean the time divided up into red and blue? I know where you are coming from but it's fine, this is where your watch draws it's inspiration from and a mighty fine watch it is too, the Rolex GMT master 'Pepsi' bezel.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> hxxp://dajiwatch.com/productshow431.html
> 
> Have you tried this guy?


Yeah tried them

Chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What, you mean the time divided up into red and blue? I know where you are coming from but it's fine, this is where your watch draws it's inspiration from and a mighty fine watch it is too, the Rolex GMT master 'Pepsi' bezel.


Hi shaggy

It's where they've decided to divide between red and blue, it's like "red is past the hour" and "blue is to the hour", I've just turned the bezel round to match the bezel on the Rolex and it really changes the appearance of the watch entirely.

That is a might fine watch aswell, may I add!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

If anyone notices the bezel is now out if tune, tell them you have a relative in the relevant time zone and need to know when not to phone.
It is not well thought out the way its been divided


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> If anyone notices the bezel is now out if tune, tell them you have a relative in the relevant time zone and need to know when not to phone.
> It is not well thought out the way its been divided


I've just chuckled quite loudly to this to myself in the lounge, my girlfriend looked at me rather strangely!

My parents are cruising to the Norwegian fjords on Saturday, that's what I've set it to ##wink wink##

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening gentlemen
> 
> I'm looking for some reassurance regarding one of the watches I bought over the weekend lol, I went for a wander round town yesterday and looked at my new watch and my thought was, it looks like I'm wearing one of those watches a 5 year old would wear to help them learn how to tell the time, can you see where I'm coming from?
> 
> ...


I have been looking for an adult sized time tutor watch for years, I think it would be cool to wear to a high powered business meeting.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have been looking for an adult sized time tutor watch for years, I think it would be cool to wear to a high powered business meeting.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Oh god I don't think I can wear it any longer lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Oh god I don't think I can wear it any longer lol


It looks fine to me lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It looks fine to me lol


Really sharky? Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Really sharky? Lol


yeah, it's split similar to the soki, I know it's split 12/6 whereas the soki is split 3/9 but I think it looks ok ;-)


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> are you a lefty then?


No just got the idea why a lefty was a good thing for divers. Keep the crown away from the wrist. Most of the U-boat divers are lefties for the same reason. And it was cheaper than a righty as well. I like being different for a good reason.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> No just got the idea why a lefty was a good thing for divers. Keep the crown away from the wrist. Most of the U-boat divers are lefties for the same reason. And it was cheaper than a righty as well. I like being different for a good reason.


Are you sure? If I was a watchmaker and someone said design us a lefty so we can keep the crown away from the wrist, I'd have given them a normal righty and told them to wear it on the right.
It sounds like one of those urban myths, esp when the u-boat divers was mentioned.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening gentlemen
> 
> I'm looking for some reassurance regarding one of the watches I bought over the weekend lol, I went for a wander round town yesterday and looked at my new watch and my thought was, it looks like I'm wearing one of those watches a 5 year old would wear to help them learn how to tell the time, can you see where I'm coming from?
> 
> ...


What people are thinking is, "is that a rolex?" Now you have something to worry about. "Are they going to mug me?" 
Do what you like not what other people think!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have decided to take Soki as my primary weekend companion, rather than take a. Selection and switch. I will report back on Monday if anything significant happens, or if I need to use my backup Quartz.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Are you sure? If I was a watchmaker and someone said design us a lefty so we can keep the crown away from the wrist, I'd have given them a normal righty and told them to wear it on the right.
> It sounds like one of those urban myths, esp when the u-boat divers was mentioned.


Design us a 'lefty' is not really right is it? 
Thing is it's just the dial that's different, everything else is the same. 
The second hand dial switches over yes but that's just a consequence of turning the whole thing upside-down. 
In fact Without the seconds dial its no trick at all. Just rotate the face 180. It's easier to imagine on a fully sterile dial. (Try your French seaman that's close enough, it confused EMs photographer)
If you've ever tried on a right-side-crown canteen style case, the crown is really a big issue, it digs into the back of the hand. Pop in any mid range watch shop and try on a TW steel. It put more off of one completely. The panerai crown protector is a hefty thing and has rather sharp edges. Something most WIS's point out as a factor when deciding if a PAM is genuine.
I can see why after panerai introduced their expensive, and OTT solution, to a crown that 'might' pop out, and it started to irritate people, that somebody said "let's just turn it around. Who is going to wind their watch underwater anyway?"
Remember they would have had other depth/direction instruments on them as well.

I shouldn't reply to messages when I've been out for a drink....
Sorry...


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I knew I had forgotten something ....did not remember until I checked the time .....

The SBS Faulty lume pic ....

​Please keep in mind this is taken with a REALLY bad camera on my mobile !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I knew I had forgotten something ....did not remember until I checked the time .....
> 
> The SBS Faulty lume pic ....
> 
> ​Please keep in mind this is taken with a REALLY bad camera on my mobile !


Dall, do you remember what's under the watch back please, from when you changed the battery? I'm still mulling over buying one of these, especially now I have my toolkit to help replace the battery without breaking something! Wondering whether I will need a new seal as well as a battery, thanks.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, thought I'd go for the orkina with new colour nato today B-) 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am taking Soki on her holidays, leaving out all my more expensive watches in favour of my cheaper new companion. I have put her new shoes on as a treat.










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am taking Soki on her holidays, leaving out all my more expensive watches in favour of my cheaper new companion. I have put her new shoes on as a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, must try my Soki on the blue and grey NATO.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Not sure about either of those, think the Soki looks better on its original bracelet than those colours


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Not sure about either of those, think the Soki looks better on its original bracelet than those colours


I agree, I chose the black one so it would look good on lots if straps, the Pepsi and coke ones just seem to clash with anything but a bracelet or plain strap.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ok guys not feeling the love for the parnis but I have found one with a seagull movement for £58.35 it says there are more then ten available is it this one


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, the post came this morning and no catalogues. Apparently another postman came along in a van while I was out with the dog and my sister didn't bother to open the door...

Does anyone know which of the catalogues had to be signed for? Trying to figure out which one it is and I can't pick it up until after 4


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Well, the post came this morning and no catalogues. Apparently another postman came along in a van while I was out with the dog and my sister didn't bother to open the door...
> 
> Does anyone know which of the catalogues had to be signed for? Trying to figure out which one it is and I can't pick it up until after 4


It might not have been a signed for package but some of them would be too big to fit through a letterbox. Off the top of my head I know that Patek Philippe was a very big one.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The one that no one can find is the one with dials at 12 and 6, that is a nice one tho ;-) 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The one that no one can find is the one with dials at 12 and 6, that is a nice one tho ;-)
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


I will keep my eyes open for it then mate


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, I found it strange myself as the other two just came with the regular post, but the "attempted delivery" slip says its a parcel that was sent by express post with a sig required. I guess I'll find out after 4. 

I doubt it's the JLC one, even though my cousin who ordered his on the same day got it two weeks ago...

That leaves ALS, AP, Omega and IWC (and one other which I can't remember). Omega and IWC never confirmed though.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually yeah, ALS is a very big large one as well, it could be that.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Komandirskie today at work


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Komandirskie today at work


When you say "work" foxxy, that doesn't look like "work" to me... lol, you jammy get


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ok guys not feeling the love for the parnis but I have found one with a seagull movement for £58.35 it says there are more then ten available is it this one


That is nice, and is probably what some of us will go for if we can't find any stock of this beauty;


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That is nice, and is probably what some of us will go for if we can't find any stock of this beauty;
> 
> View attachment 1495007


I actually prefer the other one lol that said I might just get the white dial HMT with blue hands to satisfy my white and blue cravings


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That is nice, and is probably what some of us will go for if we can't find any stock of this beauty;
> 
> View attachment 1495007


I was just about to say what strap should I buy for my Parnis that is winging it's way to me as we speak, it is this one........









I can't decide whether to go blue as above, dark blue, tan, or stay with the stock black(although I think that may be rough) lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was just about to say what strap should I buy for my Parnis that is winging it's way to me as we speak, it is this one........
> 
> View attachment 1495018
> 
> ...


I think the blue looks great but it might be a bit too much blue lol

Can you get that model without the open heart? I really like the look of it but the open heart just doesnt do it for me


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I think the blue looks great but it might be a bit too much blue lol
> 
> Can you get that model without the open heart? I really like the look of it but the open heart just doesnt do it for me


how about this? and only £47.60 ;-)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I think the blue looks great but it might be a bit too much blue lol
> 
> Can you get that model without the open heart? I really like the look of it but the open heart just doesnt do it for me


There are some very similar, and without the open heart, just don't grab the imagination as much though;


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Article in today's Daily Express. Channel 5 newsreader Matt Barbet's favourite things:
1.Telling stories
2. His bicycle - a Parlee
3. His apps
4. Espressos
5. His watch - a *Panerai Radiomir Black Seal*
Channel 5 newsreader Matt Barbet's favourite things: Apps, a watch and espresso | Life | Life & Style | Daily Express

Wonder if we could get him into EM pizzas, or an Archive or three?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how about this? and only £47.60 ;-)
> View attachment 1495033


I dont know why but i just dont like the date window i think the hand telling the date looks much better



theoldwoman said:


> There are some very similar, and without the open heart, just don't grab the imagination as much though;
> View attachment 1495031
> View attachment 1495032


I may end up getting the open heart lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

what about this @ £55 44mm


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

That one is a bit busy but it is very nice.... argh so many options lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The nato strap arrived for my Citron  thanks again kev

I think it looks great on the green strap


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Dall, do you remember what's under the watch back please, from when you changed the battery? I'm still mulling over buying one of these, especially now I have my toolkit to help replace the battery without breaking something! Wondering whether I will need a new seal as well as a battery, thanks.


Afternoon all , 
@T.O.W When I changed the battery on mine , it had a plastic gasket like the ones in the EM watches and like the one shown in the following pic ....









and it also had a rubber gasket under the watch case back ( see pic ) 








The back was a bugger to take off as it was VERY tight , however this is probably due to it being 100m Waterproof .I am not going to use it for diving etc so I simply kept the gasket etc as it was and put the case back, back on as tight as I possibly could .

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Afternoon all ,
> @T.O.W When I changed the battery on mine , it had a plastic gasket like the ones in the EM watches and like the one shown in the following pic ....
> 
> View attachment 1495170
> ...


Thanks Dall, I may be pushing the boundaries of my capability, but I'd like to try and replace the battery and leave it swim proof, I suspect there's a tool I need for that that's outside my price range, ie; something to confirm a watch's water integrity. I think Kev had something he used to test the MWC subby that looked expensive


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks Dall, I may be pushing the boundaries of my capability, but I'd like to try and replace the battery and leave it swim proof, I suspect there's a tool I need for that that's outside my price range, ie; something to confirm a watch's water integrity. I think Kev had something he used to test the MWC subby that looked expensive


I think as long as you make sure everything is clean and the gasket is in good condition(no splits or nicks) and also it is seated correctly you should be fine ;-)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think as long as you make sure everything is clean and the gasket is in good condition(no splits or nicks) and also it is seated correctly you should be fine ;-)


Thanks for the advice sharky, I just have to win one on eBay now.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so what would you do with this.. a piece of card and some cloth and a bit of a think ... well do you want to know what I did


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> so what would you do with this.. a piece of card and some cloth and a bit of a think ... well do you want to know what I did


Um..... a display case?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Um..... a display case?


got it in one mate here it is


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Evening all

This is my new modified zeiger, I changed the whole bezel ring as it was delivered without a pearl

So new bezel ring supplied courtesy of ITMW, thankyou 

I think changing something so simple has really altered the look of it, but due to my stupidity the bezel no longer turns 









Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ouch horriblusy horrible
Talking about the turquiose strap i got. Its either going back or in the canal lol









edit: sellers was happy for me to send it back for exchange or refund. just gonna exchange it for this one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening all
> 
> This is my new modified zeiger, I changed the whole bezel ring as it was delivered without a pearl
> 
> ...


looks good mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks good mate


As you can see I made an effort to try and get it spot on with the 12 or I would become UNSTUCK 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Could not get wifi last night just a bit annoyed still building the garden furniture gazebo is up weather for the next few days mixed not even thought of watches until now sent for soki a cople of days ago just red and black but their description says blue and black hope not


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> As you can see I made an effort to try and get it spot on with the 12 or I would become UNSTUCK
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I would have tried to use double tape instead lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening all
> 
> This is my new modified zeiger, I changed the whole bezel ring as it was delivered without a pearl
> 
> ...


It could just be that the bezel spring isn't aligned properly. I've heard that can cause a stiff/non-turning bezel.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> It could just be that the bezel spring isn't aligned properly. I've heard that can cause a stiff/non-turning bezel.


No, but superglue can . I know, I know

The new bezel ring peeled of where it lost some stickiness so I used a couple of small blobs of superglue, as I pressed down it must have spread the glue, sticking the bezel to the case

I'm off to go and hide somewhere for a few days! ️

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would have tried to use double tape instead lol


Me being Mr impatient tried to get it done whilst I was at work and maybe rushed without thinking too much about what I was using

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> View attachment 1494041
> 
> Streuth - just ordered one of these in Australian national colours for the Digger/Sheila. You little ripper.


Bonzer! Have you a pic of it fitted to the little rascal yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Also, mystery solved. 









It was the IWC catalogue, and it required a signature. It's a pretty nice catalogue. It even makes use of an iPhone app to show a 3D image of some of the movements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch

blue and white watch, £7.07 free delivery!
Looks ok I think.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch
> 
> blue and white watch, £7.07 free delivery!
> Looks ok I think.


well it say a mech and they say it has a working day and date so worth a shot ant it mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ouch horriblusy horrible
> Talking about the turquiose strap i got. Its either going back or in the canal lol
> 
> 
> ...


so how is it bad, is it the colour? I'm still trying to find a blue strap for my Parnis when it arrives. I'm thinking really dark blue/white stitching


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Soki2010 has put the s86 up to £9.99. I bought another one yesterday and it was £8.99 (needed a crappy-strap repository lol)
Black Pepsi up too but not the Blue Pepsi


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> so how is it bad, is it the colour? I'm still trying to find a blue strap for my Parnis when it arrives. I'm thinking really dark blue/white stitching


Yeah its just the wrong colour, nowt t do with quality (ohh and its extra long strap) Just looked horrible even before presenting to the HMT


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Soki2010 has put the s86 up to £9.99. I bought another one yesterday and it was £8.99
> Black Pepsi up too but not the blue pepsi


Another seller has them up now too. I think their name is luxuswatches. They have two different listings for the Pepsi one. One is €13ish and the other comes to a little over €10 with shipping.


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Bonzer! Have you a pic of it fitted to the little rascal yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


G'day mate. Looks fair dinkum.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch
> 
> blue and white watch, £7.07 free delivery!
> Looks ok I think.


If only the numbers were blue


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> Yeah its just the wrong colour, nowt t do with quality (ohh and its extra long strap) Just looked horrible even before presenting to the HMT


That's a pity I wanted that one as well!!

Chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's a pity I wanted that one as well!!
> 
> Chico


You may like Chico. Just not my colour.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Spent the day smoking my peace pipe sorry e cig furniture driving me round the twist allan keys hate them now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Spent the day smoking my peace pipe sorry e cig furniture driving me round the twist allan keys hate them now


lol I love building stuff looking at Swedish instruction as I do lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> You may like Chico. Just not my colour.


Any chance of a pic Fox?

Chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Any chance of a pic Fox?
> 
> Chico


Taken under flourescent and with phone


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice foxy, I have to tell you. You inspired me and I purchased one yesterday...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Camera works better in natural light.
So quiet at work i chased the pretty flutterbye


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nice foxy, I have to tell you. You inspired me and I purchased one yesterday...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Chico pointed to it first, blame him lol

Ahh you mean the HMT Pilot.
Its the Jawan with the military issue type arrow and low price that got me looking at them. But it was soon clear that they were never issued to the military, ever. Then the closer you look you realise the repainted one are quite gross. But the re-dial are nice with the newer style patterned dial


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Aye. Soz mate I couldn't resist that blue HMT ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The End.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Blurry picture lads but that tree is just outside my home town Athy in the county of Kildare and its the exact spot that the famous Gordon Bennett car race started from....










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> Taken under flourescent and with phone


Not as nice as it looked online!!! Cheers for the pics Fox

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Blurry picture lads but that tree is just outside my home town Athy in the county of Kildare and its the exact spot that the famous Gordon Bennett car race started from....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that what you say when you are surprised by someone


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive regulated the HMT to -0.3 seconds per day. Gonna let it run down a few times and hope thats how it stays. Thats in the case though, doubt if I'd get that on the wrist


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Is that what you say when you are surprised by someone


It's what I say when the missus asks me to build garden furniture lol.

I think it's a cockney/del boy alternative to 'oh ....' ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ouch horriblusy horrible
> Talking about the turquiose strap i got. Its either going back or in the canal lol
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the TSS "big blue" foxy?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Im not sure what you mean by that. this is the ebay link Mens Extra Long Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Croco Stainless Steel Buckle | eBay

271312536603


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

remember the other day we was talking about using blue tack to open the back of watches so when I was out I thought I would pick some up all I could find was a thing call power tack and it was bloody useless lol so don't try that particle brand


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I wonder if anyone has notice it 20 comments to the 11000 lets see who gets it lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is there any pics of issue 7 of the MWC collection, I'm really struggling with the froggy and the sheila not even having held the sheila :-( 

I'm loosing interest rapidly :-( The only ones that would get near my wrist now are the lufty and pizza, my dilema is if I miss a single issue my news agent sub is done!

What to do..what to do????? I really think those crappy straps are going to ruin this collection and I don't feel like replacing them all

Are you all going to keep going with it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is there any pics of issue 7 of the MWC collection, I'm really struggling with the froggy and the sheila not even having held the sheila :-(
> 
> I'm loosing interest rapidly :-( The only ones that would get near my wrist now are the lufty and pizza, my dilema is if I miss a single issue my news agent sub is done!
> 
> ...


I did a complete set on here the other day mate let me see if I can find it mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> let take a look at her the new addition the ozzie


 here it Is pep on comment 10833


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here it Is pep on comment 10833


Cheers bud, I'll take a look


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Cheers bud, I'll take a look


it's page 1084 I think mate  and I updated the issue 6 to the review thread as well mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Is there any pics of issue 7 of the MWC collection, I'm really struggling with the froggy and the sheila not even having held the sheila :-(
> 
> I'm loosing interest rapidly :-( The only ones that would get near my wrist now are the lufty and pizza, my dilema is if I miss a single issue my news agent sub is done!
> 
> ...


No, I've only got the lufty and I find it hard to put on when my Gray pilot is sitting there!! Gonni try and stick with the mechanicals, so much more bang for ur buck
Nothing against the MWC or anyone collecting them just personal preference.

Chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I think EM have the next few watches up on their website. I'm pretty sure I remember seeing them there


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's page 1084 I think mate  and I updated the issue 6 to the review thread as well mate


Oh i got it wrong, its issue 8 I'm wondering about, its the japanese isssue? I haven't seen anything about that one yet, tho i did hear its going to be a leather?

I mean if we can only expect a decent strap on every 3rd watch that's BS, 45 euros to get a slightly better than poor watch and the nylon strap on the fillers that need a fiver at least to change to a Nato and the most recent 'fillers' if we're all honest aren't the best?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No I've only got the lufty and I find it hard to put on when my pilot is sitting there!! Gonni try a stick with the mechanicals, so much more bang for it buck
> 
> Chico


 yes I waning a bit and since having had the yema on I have not had any other on since then. the pizza is the best so far then the fanty I say the feeling for the rest are take it or leave it at the moment


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is there any pics of issue 7 of the MWC collection, I'm really struggling with the froggy and the sheila not even having held the sheila :-(
> 
> I'm loosing interest rapidly :-( The only ones that would get near my wrist now are the lufty and pizza, my dilema is if I miss a single issue my news agent sub is done!
> 
> ...


Make a little shelf thingy, remove all straps and sit the watch cases on it then just slide your preferred nato on, as and when


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yes I waning a bit and since having had the yema on I have not had any other on since then. the pizza is the best so far then the fanty I say the feeling for the rest are take it or leave it at the moment


I wonder how many people will feel the same after finding out about all these different affordable brands that are out there with quality watches for not much more than a couple of MWC watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh i got it wrong, its issue 8 I'm wondering about, its the japanese isssue? I haven't seen anything about that one yet, tho i did hear its going to be a leather?
> 
> I mean if we can only expect a decent strap on every 3rd watch that's BS, 45 euros to get a slightly better than poor watch and the nylon strap on the fillers that need a fiver at least to change to a Nato and the most recent 'fillers' if we're all honest aren't the best?


 well if you was to miss out and you saw one you really wanted I could try and get it for you mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I wonder how many people will feel the same after finding out about all these different affordable brands that are out there with quality watches for not much more than a couple of MWC watches


That's exactly what's happening to me lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I wonder how many people will feel the same after finding out about all these different affordable brands that are out there with quality watches for not much more than a couple of MWC watches


 I think they should have mixed it up a bit and not had three similar one together but if they can do another pizza one they mite win some back or if the second hand does work on the issue 8 would be something when you see mechanical watches with dates at 7.99 they could step it up more they could do better


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well if you was to miss out and you saw one you really wanted I could try and get it for you mate


And I know you would do that for me mate, your a diamond but I'll struggle on for a wee while longer,and see how it goes, appreciate that gesture ITMY!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's exactly what's happening to me lol


I was planning on stopping once I've got the display box!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> And I know you would do that for me mate, your a diamond but I'll struggle on for a wee while longer,and see how it goes, appreciate that gesture ITMY!


 lol two mwc for a ruskie would be the going rate haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

getting nearer two comments to go lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I do wonder how much longer this collection will last, we all remember the rumours at the start about there only being 8 or so watches?

I doubt that but will they actually go to 80? I mean if you can get a Archive, soki, etc, wholesale from china for a couple of quid they surely have made huge money already, the probably getting these for less than a quid each.

It would be nice to have a collection but not when 2/3 resemble toy watches, I'm not putting a downer on it, brought me here and opened up my eyes to a whole new watch world but i don't fancy being at the end of a rip off?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to wear the Aussie tomorrow as l don't have a 22mm strap l will try itchy and scratchy and see how l get on .

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I do wonder how much longer this collection will last, we all remember the rumours at the start about there only being 8 or so watches?
> 
> I doubt that but will they actually go to 80? I mean if you can get a Archive, soki, etc, wholesale from china for a couple of quid they surely have made huge money already, the probably getting these for less than a quid each.
> 
> It would be nice to have a collection but not when 2/3 resemble toy watches, I'm not putting a downer on it, brought me here and opened up my eyes to a whole new watch world but i don't fancy being at the end of a rip off?


I've said it b4, I'd rather have a dozen great watches than 80 cheap ones! ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I do wonder how much longer this collection will last, we all remember the rumours at the start about there only being 8 or so watches?
> 
> I doubt that but will they actually go to 80? I mean if you can get a Archive, soki, etc, wholesale from china for a couple of quid they surely have made huge money already, the probably getting these for less than a quid each.
> 
> It would be nice to have a collection but not when 2/3 resemble toy watches, I'm not putting a downer on it, brought me here and opened up my eyes to a whole new watch world but i don't fancy being at the end of a rip off?


yeah they do need to step the game up don't they mate  and i feel the same way as you pep about the thread so they have done that via chico so thanks go to chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to wear the Aussie tomorrow as l don't have a 22mm strap l will try itchy and scratchy and see how l get on .
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 hey you I was 11000 and when I refresh my screen you had nick it lol  grrr


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey you I was 11000 and when I refresh my screen you had nick it lol  grrr


not intended

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> not intended
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


lol I think I type to fast because I type my message out then when I look up it's full of wave lines under the words were I have miss out letters I'm sure I have type them lol so I have to go back over it to check my spelling which slows me down


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I think I'm going to do the same Sharky. Being on here has opened my eyes so much to how many affordable watches there are out there with quality far in advance of anything EM is offering. Maybe we will have to start another thread "the ex military watch collection enthusiasts "!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


MWC veterans lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was planning on stopping once I've got the display box!


I think I'm going to do the same Sharky. Being on here has opened my eyes so much to how many affordable watches there are out there with quality far in advance of anything EM is offering. Maybe we will have to start another thread "the ex military watch collection enthusiasts "!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I think I type to fast because I type my message out then when I look up it's full of wave lines under the words were I have miss out letters I'm sure I have type them lol so I have to go back over it to check my spelling which slows me down


Easy way keep it short and sweet

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch

I just bought this, couldn't resist for the price. 
Automatic watches appeal to me greatly. Seem more "real" than a quartz.
For this price also a no brainer.
I love my Jaragar Monaco so I'm sure this will be ok.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I mean you look at this photo and the only one that stands out to me is the pizza  I thinking I should have spent all the extra money I have spent on doubling up on some of the others on pizza's and took the second hand off them and flog them as pan homage instead lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading time now if l don't fall asleep 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> AMPM24 Mechanical Analog White Dial 6 Hands Mens Sport Leather Wrist Watch Gift: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> I just bought this, couldn't resist for the price.
> Automatic watches appeal to me greatly. Seem more "real" than a quartz.
> ...


 as I said early this is the watch I had in mind it has working sub-dials and is mechanical and is £7.06 so em can't put in working sub-dial on a watch at £9.99 this is what is making me disillusion with the whole mwc watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Reading time now if l don't fall asleep
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


yeah catch you tomorrow mate take it easy


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to wear the Aussie tomorrow as l don't have a 22mm strap l will try itchy and scratchy and see how l get on .
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


If you have got a 24 mm Nato it will fit the Sheila ok without too much bulging , it is a tight squeeze BUT it will fit , the Olive green Nato and the Bond Zulu in this pic are both 24mm....


Bond Zulu 24 mm , Olive green 24 mm , Bond Nato 22mm

Hope this helps .


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> as I said early this is the watch I had in mind it has working sub-dials and is mechanical and is £7.06 so em can't put in working sub-dial on a watch at £9.99 this is what is making me disillusion with the whole mwc watches


The fact that it doesn't look as if any of the MWC will have working date windows / subdials is a real problem for me - I look to check the date in my watch probably as I often as I check the time. I therefore am finding myself wearing them less and less. I'll probably continue till I get the display case, unless we suddenly see date functionality included. 
When I do stop subscribing I'm gonna start collecting Vostoks, which include dates and are gonna get more use.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The fact that it doesn't look as if any of the MWC will have working date windows / subdials is a real problem for me - I look to check the date in my watch probably as I often as I check the time. I therefore am finding myself wearing them less and less. I'll probably continue till I get the display case, unless we suddenly see date functionality included.
> When I do stop subscribing I'm gonna start collecting Vostoks, which include dates and are gonna get more use.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


yes I have always wanted a full set of the dikrse one with the tank thro to the one with the cross spanners


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

nice or what


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nice or what


32 Jewels! is that really necessary? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> 32 Jewels! is that really necessary? lol


well seven is all you need .they started to put more in so people would think they are better with more but you don't really need them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have decide I have a spare goalie and a spare ozzie still in the original plastic cover's I will trade both for a Russian watch so pm me a pic of your watch you want to trade .. I mite do the same sort of thing later with some of the other of the collection except for the pizza and fanty


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I have decide I have a spare goalie and a spare ozzie still in the original plastic cover's I will trade both for a Russian watch so pm me a pic of your watch you want to trade .. I mite do the same sort of thing later with some of the other of the collection except for the pizza and fanty


Nah.... you can keep the goalie


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Soki holiday update: I trusted her after using normally for three days, and she managed to keep running for two of those days while off the wrist. I took her off at 6 yesterday and she stopped at 3.30am. Yesterday was the first day I didn't hand wind her so looks like it may be the usual poor self winder you get with cheap Chinese watches. I have given her some winds and will give her one last chance tomorrow. No evidence of losing time while on the wrist, which is how my previous Chinese autos have let me down.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have decide I have a spare goalie and a spare ozzie still in the original plastic cover's I will trade both for a Russian watch so pm me a pic of your watch you want to trade .. I mite do the same sort of thing later with some of the other of the collection except for the pizza and fanty


Good idea, I could trade a couple of my EM's for automatics! Bit like swop shop when I was a kid, showing my age now! 
I'd keep my Fanty and Pizza though as they're my faves.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Soki holiday update: I trusted her after using normally for three days, and she managed to keep running for two of those days while off the wrist. I took her off at 6 yesterday and she stopped at 3.30am. Yesterday was the first day I didn't hand wind her so looks like it may be the usual poor self winder you get with cheap Chinese watches. I have given her some winds and will give her one last chance tomorrow. No evidence of losing time while on the wrist, which is how my previous Chinese autos have let me down.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I gave my Soki a full wind and then wore it for four days solid, night and day. It didn't let me down, kept time to less than a minute different from my G10. It's comfy and smart looking too, what more could you ask for, and all for 8.99. Now that I have a few watches (thanks to MWC) three or four days is the most any of them will be worn at a time.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Good idea, I could trade a couple of my EM's for automatics! Bit like swop shop when I was a kid, showing my age now!
> I'd keep my Fanty and Pizza though as they're my faves.


lol I have been thinking of saying that and about doing a Saturday swap shop if I remember the name right I did that once I swapped a light up battery operated yo-yo for a caveman game lol now I'm really showing my age too lol and my watch of choice for today I might put the pizza on later


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I gave my Soki a full wind and then wore it for four days solid, night and day. It didn't let me down, kept time to less than a minute different from my G10. It's comfy and smart looking too, what more could you ask for, and all for 8.99. Now that I have a few watches (thanks to MWC) three or four days is the most any of them will be worn at a time.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Shouldn't have taken it off, it seems fine again now. It's job was to last this weekend, then it goes into rotation with the others.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm feeling the same as a few of you now, the first five MWC were novel and different enough to be collectable, and once I found this forum, and this friendly thread, I was hooked enough to leap into buying a couple of other homages, and some completely different watches. All respect to Eaglemoss, they clearly found a willing market for their product, but if they don't raise their quality, people like us who now know what else is out there, and sometimes cheaper, will not buy any more.
A prime example is this;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch

What a beauty and what a cracking price. EM should have the clout with their buying power to come close to this, and still within the 10 quid range. Working sub dials, rotating bezel, day/date, nato straps, steel bracelets, automatic movements, we've all seen them on cheap watches (heck, most of have one or two).

If EM could take that direction, I'd still be interested, if not, I'm likely to stick around with all you guys (the MWC veterans lol) and keep trawling the world for beautiful and quirky watches.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm feeling the same as a few of you now, the first five MWC were novel and different enough to be collectable, and once I found this forum, and this friendly thread, I was hooked enough to leap into buying a couple of other homages, and some completely different watches. All respect to Eaglemoss, they clearly found a willing market for their product, but if they don't raise their quality, people like us who now know what else is out there, and sometimes cheaper, will not buy any more.
> A prime example is this;
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch
> ...


The best part of MWC is that at least the watches are of a broadly serviceable quality and have a guarantee. I haven't tried Jaragar, but similar Chinese watches (winner, zeiger) that I have owned are basically disposable. That Jaragar looks nice but I am always nervous as to how they look in real life, the photos often grossly misrepresent the quality.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning all, going to Southampton cruise terminals today to wave my parents off on their hols and will take the SOKI for a day out too

With regards to the EM watches, I'm getting bored now and I've decided to cherry pick which ones I'll get and to be perfectly honest the very strong possibility of non working sub dials will finish it off for me, especially as we all know it's well within their budget to accommodate this

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm feeling the same as a few of you now, the first five MWC were novel and different enough to be collectable, and once I found this forum, and this friendly thread, I was hooked enough to leap into buying a couple of other homages, and some completely different watches. All respect to Eaglemoss, they clearly found a willing market for their product, but if they don't raise their quality, people like us who now know what else is out there, and sometimes cheaper, will not buy any more.
> A prime example is this;
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch
> ...


well said mate I have collected watches for over twenty year's found them fun to be honest but number 4 was the turning point for me then number 5 I thought that's better but now I feel the issue 8 has low appeal even when it was one of the ones I wanted most so it needs to be good or I don't know I will carry on either


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My benchmark will be the next one no sub dial no watch simples


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The best part of MWC is that at least the watches are of a broadly serviceable quality and have a guarantee. I haven't tried Jaragar, but similar Chinese watches (winner, zeiger) that I have owned are basically disposable. That Jaragar looks nice but I am always nervous as to how they look in real life, the photos often grossly misrepresent the quality.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 yes it can be very hit and miss out there but if you find a decent brand say even if quartz .. then there are better I kind of like the old infantry brand if they could do some mech I would love them


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My benchmark will be the next one no sub dial no watch simples


Yup I agree. The next one is the decider. The French diver should have had a date window, as one was shown in all the marketing info. I can forgive them for that, as those photos were probably taken a year or more ago and the watches were probably mock ups rather than the real thing. Having a watch with a painted sub dial rather than a working sub dial is a step too far IMO. There's plenty of cheap watches available that would be within EMs budget that include extra functionality. If that's the case I think there'll be a lot of ex-subscribers. 
Even if I stop my subscription I'll still cherry pick the remainder. 
Also glad to have found this forum.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My benchmark will be the next one no sub dial no watch simples


yes if they start putting fake dial-on then I'm out for sure they have to realize at the end we are giving them £800 quid and more when we double up on some of them or for the pizza quadruple . I wonder if they thought it would not go past the first 6 and they are just going to start to try and give us pap I wont continue a collecting just because I have the first seven if they are no good I will just flog them all apart from the main three i.e. the fanty... lufty .and pizza the rest can go if that is the case I have lots of Christmas present sorted lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just reading the back page of the aussie 1950s BS Centre seconds hand why? Seconds sub dial at 6oclock Can only be the movement as standard in all watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just reading the back page of the aussie 1950s BS Centre seconds hand why? Seconds sub dial at 6oclock Can only be the movement as standard in all watches


 but in the pic with it the sub-dial looks painted on it so have a feeling it will be curtains for em well I mite cherry pick any decent one's but if the mag falls away in sales I an not certain the shop will still stocking them but at this moment in time I can honestly say that I am truly not bother about it either way lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The worst thing about this development will be having to admit shaggy was right he he he! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The worst thing about this development will be having to admit shaggy was right he he he!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 so how log have you been a mind reader  I was thinking how we will end up with a long diatribe on how he was right but lest we forget we all said from the start it was just fun and if the went crap we would stop so he was telling us what we already new lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Ive Known ever since the subby It certainly was not worth £56,000


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Soki holiday update: I trusted her after using normally for three days, and she managed to keep running for two of those days while off the wrist. I took her off at 6 yesterday and she stopped at 3.30am. Yesterday was the first day I didn't hand wind her so looks like it may be the usual poor self winder you get with cheap Chinese watches. I have given her some winds and will give her one last chance tomorrow. No evidence of losing time while on the wrist, which is how my previous Chinese autos have let me down.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Have you ever thought about a watch winder to keep you watch wound when not wearing it? you can pick one up on the bay for about £24! I had one for a while but it got broken and I never replaced it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Senor shaggy is the voice of reason in this thread. Wouldn't be the same without him. 

Was useful having him on side when the haters came on. Biffa in particular lol. His cutting of that guy will remain legendary in this crazy thread 😀


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The worst thing about this development will be having to admit shaggy was right he he he!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I think we all knew he was right - but hoped he was wrong. 
Looks to me like all the main collection will have the same movement. Everything requiring a different movement ends up as a special for 25 quid. I really hope this isn't the reality.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I think we all knew he was right - but hoped he was wrong.
> Looks to me like all the main collection will have the same movement. Everything requiring a different movement ends up as a special for 25 quid. I really hope this isn't the reality.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


And if the guys on here are starting to wain. Even with all the enablers around what's it like for the countless others. Getting this with no one to turn too but the missus fir opinion lol.

The best thing I've got from the whole experience is that there is an affordable way to collect watches.

Vostok, hmt, Parnis, archive, soki and Jaragar all new to me before this started and all have fare more merit the EM collection.

I would suggest that 2 watches you like out of 6 is a bad deal and maybe they will only get worse till em can justify dropping the remaining issues due to lack of demand. Which could be a plan ?


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning all. There seems to be a lot of pessimism about the EM collection this morning and I admit to a waning of interest myself as the last two were nothing special in my opinion. Saying that today I am wearing the Aussie but it doesn't have that instant appeal of some of the others. I do hope there are some better ones down the line as I have enjoyed this last couple of months finding out about watches I'd never heard of and spending money on them,it's been fun and I hope it continues. This forum has been fun too with good banter and sage advice without any snobbery, long may it continue. Anyway here's a pic of the Aussie at work this morning on a navy strap as it was the only 22mm I have. Looks all right I think.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Senor shaggy is the voice of reason in this thread. Wouldn't be the same without him.
> 
> Was useful having him on side when the haters came on. Biffa in particular lol. His cutting of that guy will remain legendary in this crazy thread 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


lol I would not want him to go but join in more he leaves a comment that a statement more then a conversation if you know what I mean he is helpful just wish sometimes he would relax more if you see what I mean and just shoot the breeze and chat


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I haven't seen an issue in the shops since issue 3. I saw one copy of issue 5 on a newspaper stand and, unless I had blurred vision that day, the glass was pretty badly fogged up.

I may start to put some money aside and start saving for a higher-end watch. There's also a brand new Super Nintendo game that came out recently that has caught my eye. It's the first new game released for the Super Nintendo in around 15 years.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

In this hand I hold a piece of paper oops wrong speech, we will fight them on the wrong again, 7th dec 1941 will go down in,I give up no more watches as I only need my phone to tell the time


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> G'day mate. Looks fair dinkum.
> View attachment 1495497


Crikey mate! It looks a real pearler!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

The thing that annoys me about EM is keeping up with debits on my account....as I signed up for specials they seem to have taken a debit for that and also for the next 2 issues (assume these are issues 8 and 9) as I already have up to issue 7. Whether they send out watches they keep taking the debits.....think will wait for display box then cancel unless something compels me to do otherwise.


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Spent the day smoking my peace pipe sorry e cig furniture driving me round the twist allan keys hate them now


Smeagal mate , keep writing these kind of posts , few words but many laughs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just one more watch


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> The thing that annoys me about EM is keeping up with debits on my account....as I signed up for specials they seem to have taken a debit for that and also for the next 2 issues (assume these are issues 8 and 9) as I already have up to issue 7. Whether they send out watches they keep taking the debits.....think will wait for display box then cancel unless something compels me to do otherwise.


I emailed them to opt out of the specials (I don't want a pocket watch) but may opt back in if I like the next special they do.

I guess I have been lucky with EM as they've delivered things in good time so far and did cancel the specials when I asked them to.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I can honestly say I'm glad I sold my first five and bought my pilot with the proceeds, once you find out there's a whole wonderful world of mechanical/automatic watches out there for under £60 it's hard to justify spending my money on the MWC watches!



Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I haven't seen an issue in the shops since issue 3. I saw one copy of issue 5 on a newspaper stand and, unless I had blurred vision that day, the glass was pretty badly fogged up.
> 
> I may start to put some money aside and start saving for a higher-end watch. There's also a brand new Super Nintendo game that came out recently that has caught my eye. It's the first new game released for the Super Nintendo in around 15 years.


A new SNES game. I'm up for that!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> A new SNES game. I'm up for that!
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I couldn't believe it myself when I saw it about 2 years ago. It's called Nightmare Busters. It's $85 with shipping and the wait time is anywhere from a few months to a year long, but it's already selling for much more than its worth due to the long wait time.

There are loads of new "retro" games either out or coming out. There's a Halo game for the Atari 2600 (Called Halo 2600), a couple of Megadrive games, a game gear game and a good few Dreamcast games (and those are just the ones I've come across).


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is it possible to buy a new SNES tomo? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Crikey mate! It looks a real pearler!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wearing my Aussie in my gazebo in the rain









Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I got my SNES used and in its box (the street fighter 2 box) in a retro game shop here in Dublin. My cousin picked his one up there too. You'd be hard put to find one new, and it will probably cost a fair bit, but if you find a used one at a fair price in a good retro game shop it should be as good as any new console. Have a look at The R.A.G.E on Facebook, that's the shop on Fade street where I got mine. 

There are newer versions (like the retro duo which plays NES and SNES, or the retro trio that plays Megadrive too) but they have trouble playing some of the games.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

It must be someone independent of Nintendo making the games?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It must be someone independent of Nintendo making the games?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's a game that was made by a French company in 94ish, but never released for some reason. A company called Super Fighter Team got the rights and started to make it. Nintendo apparently didn't have a problem so long as none of their trademarks were used. It comes on a cartridge, with box and manual. Packaged exactly as it would have been, just without Nintendo plastered all over the box and cart.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going shopping see what happens today may have a surprise in the offing who knows 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

watch catalogues

















chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Bought a few watch tools









and successfully regulated my pilot, now to see if i worked!!!

the man bush is doing free shipping if u register with his new site

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol took my mother out shopping today lovely sunny day here I have come back chilled and have put on the old pizza lol the best in my opinion so feeling a little love for the em and it is thanks to them and chico I have said that before ..have met so many great people  so they ant all bad are they


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Bought a few watch tools
> 
> View attachment 1496102
> 
> ...


You're starting to get into watches chico,

I'm heading out with my young lad soon, walk into town and reluctantly buy the sheila, then head to a great cafe for a coffee and a coffee slice to ease the pain of the purchase lol.

Oh on another note, I'm currently in negotiations for a beauty, will keep you guys posted! I hope this one works out


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You're starting to get into watches chico,
> 
> I'm heading out with my young lad soon, walk into town and reluctantly buy the sheila, then head to a great cafe for a coffee and a coffee slice to ease the pain of the purchase lol.
> 
> Oh on another note, I'm currently in negotiations for a beauty, will keep you guys posted! I hope this one works out


instead of buying one mate do you want to have mine and we can work something out later on its still in the original sealed box mate it was the spare one


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol took my mother out shopping today lovely sunny day here I have come back chilled and have put on the old pizza lol the best in my opinion so feeling a little love for the em and it is thanks to them and chico I have said that before ..have met so many great people  so they ant all bad are they


I was always going to cherry-pick the MWC watches - and my desire to do that led me here to see what other people were saying. A troll/idiot-free online forum like this one is a rarity and a pleasure to look in on. Learned loads about affordable/aesthetically delightful watch brands and everyone here has kicked what was a casual interest up a level. Whether people stick with the EM collection or not, here's hoping this thread continues as an MWC Campaign veterans forum. Cheers folks - enjoy your weekends.

(PS - wearing the Digger on the Aussie strap today. Liking it.)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> You're starting to get into watches chico,
> 
> I'm heading out with my young lad soon, walk into town and reluctantly buy the sheila, then head to a great cafe for a coffee and a coffee slice to ease the pain of the purchase lol.
> 
> Oh on another note, I'm currently in negotiations for a beauty, will keep you guys posted! I hope this one works out


yeah mate i was a bit concerned going into my new watch, but it all went smoothly thank god!!

any clues on ur beauty??? enjoy ur wee day out!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> I was always going to cherry-pick the MWC watches - and my desire to do that led me here to see what other people were saying. A troll/idiot-free online forum like this one is a rarity and a pleasure to look in on. Learned loads about affordable/aesthetically delightful watch brands and everyone here has kicked what was a casual interest up a level. Whether people stick with the EM collection or not, here's hoping this thread continues as an MWC Campaign veterans forum. Cheers folks - enjoy your weekends.
> 
> (PS - wearing the Digger on the Aussie strap today. Liking it.)


well said and all I can say is ...I am going the cherry picking route to


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My benchmark will be the next one no sub dial no watch simples





Airfixer said:


> Yup I agree. The next one is the decider.


I'm gonna stick with it until issue 10, then see where it goes from there.
I'm not too fussed about the next one but I really do like the look of the Japanese Airman's (9)
I also think the 'British RAF 1967' (10) will be based on the Hamilton, like this but obviously without the branding:









I can see something similar on the EM website, so fingers crossed.
After that... I'll probably start cherry-picking for as long as they're in the shops locally.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

when I was out I was looking in the charity shops and I saw this in a cufflink box the woman behind the counter had said that when she open the cufflink box she found this inside instead lol I thought well ok weird but ok looking and I needed a cufflink box so I let her overcharge me for it.. well it was for a good cause (age concern) so here it is hmmm now what the bloody hell am I going to do with it.. it works by the look of it 

p.s it would help if I include the pic would it not duh


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Hello Everyone! First post!  I've been lurking here for months (every day!) but think it's time now to get involved! Hobnobs and Ginger Nuts. I've followed this thread from the beginning - and seen the upbeat times and the (recent) less upbeat times. I've loved mechanical watches for many years - got a 70's Omega, inherited my Dad's automatic Seiko and got 2 10 year old Komandiskeries (a horologist friend once told me they were a little "_agricultural_" - mine have been _exceedingly reliable_!). I never thought I would buy a quartz watch - no art to the construction, no (understandable!) mechanical heart.... soul-less things! So why did I buy the fanty... and then the subby and then the pizza and now the Aussie? I think because of their _simple design _and their (somewhat tenuous!?) association with history. I'm attracted to these EM watches because they *don't* have lots of sub-dials: I think they hark back to a time when watches were made _to tell the time_... *only*! In my opinion their simple, basic, understated design gives these watches *style*! Quality? I think these watches are of a reasonable quality - I know I could get more "bang for my buck" with a cheap mechanical - but maybe these mechanicals are not such good quality mechanicals as the EM quartz watches are quartz watches (I hope that makes some sense!!). I'll probably continue to cherry pick EM watches - but if/when I give up and move on it won't be 'cos I can get more complicated mechanicals elsewhere for the same price or cheaper - because for me, _sometimes less is more_! Have a good weekend everyone, Fair Runner


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I had an idea for displaying the EM watches, what do you think? 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Hi sharkyfisher! Looks great! Did you make that or luckily find a frame that was just right? I think you must have made it.. Fair Runner


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Hi sharkyfisher! Looks great! Did you make that or luckily find a frame that was just right? I think you must have made it.. Fair Runner


Hi, Fair Runner, I bought it from wilkinsons! only £4! ;-)

p.s. welcome


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Hello Everyone! First post!  I've been lurking here for months (every day!) but think it's time now to get involved! Hobnobs and Ginger Nuts. I've followed this thread from the beginning - and seen the upbeat times and the (recent) less upbeat times. I've loved mechanical watches for many years - got a 70's Omega, inherited my Dad's automatic Seiko and got 2 10 year old Komandiskeries (a horologist friend once told me they were a little "_agricultural_" - mine have been _exceedingly reliable_!). I never thought I would buy a quartz watch - no art to the construction, no (understandable!) mechanical heart.... soul-less things! So why did I buy the fanty... and then the subby and then the pizza and now the Aussie? I think because of their _simple design _and their (somewhat tenuous!?) association with history. I'm attracted to these EM watches because they *don't* have lots of sub-dials: I think they hark back to a time when watches were made _to tell the time_... *only*! In my opinion their simple, basic, understated design gives these watch *style*! Quality? I think these watches are of a reasonable quality - I know I could get more "bang for my buck" with a cheap mechanical - but maybe these mechanicals are not such good quality mechanicals as the EM quartz watches are quartz watches (I hope that makes some sense!!). I'll probably continue to cherry pick EM watches - but if/when I give up and move on it won't be 'cos I can get more complicated mechanicals elsewhere for the same price or cheaper - because for me, _sometimes less is more_! Have a good weekend everyone, Fair Runner


Nice post! And your 1st. Big welcome to you FR.

We get phases of negativity from time to time as you've probably seen before. We usually come round and once it's regulars questioning the collection is ok, no one else can, biffa was testiment to that ?

Just got the sheila and my son 15 loves it ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Hello Everyone! First post!  I've been lurking here for months (every day!) but think it's time now to get involved! Hobnobs and Ginger Nuts. I've followed this thread from the beginning - and seen the upbeat times and the (recent) less upbeat times. I've loved mechanical watches for many years - got a 70's Omega, inherited my Dad's automatic Seiko and got 2 10 year old Komandiskeries (a horologist friend once told me they were a little "_agricultural_" - mine have been _exceedingly reliable_!). I never thought I would buy a quartz watch - no art to the construction, no (understandable!) mechanical heart.... soul-less things! So why did I buy the fanty... and then the subby and then the pizza and now the Aussie? I think because of their _simple design _and their (somewhat tenuous!?) association with history. I'm attracted to these EM watches because they *don't* have lots of sub-dials: I think they hark back to a time when watches were made _to tell the time_... *only*! In my opinion their simple, basic, understated design gives these watch *style*! Quality? I think these watches are of a reasonable quality - I know I could get more "bang for my buck" with a cheap mechanical - but maybe these mechanicals are not such good quality mechanicals as the EM quartz watches are quartz watches (I hope that makes some sense!!). I'll probably continue to cherry pick EM watches - but if/when I give up and move on it won't be 'cos I can get more complicated mechanicals elsewhere for the same price or cheaper - because for me, _sometimes less is more_! Have a good weekend everyone, Fair Runner


Hello Fellow appreciater of the HobNob & watch.

Perhaps we should be "The HobNob & watch appreciation society"?

I agree the EM watches are great value for money and like the tenuous historical link that they represent but feel that to keep the interest alive in the collection something extra is needed occasionally. 
An easy way to do that is to throw into the mix something a bit different every now and then. The leather straps on the Lufty, and Pizza ticked that box. A working date window on the Goalie would have. I'm not sure the next watch will have a working subdial. They're IMO missed opportunities to keep interest alive. I'm not saying every watch should have extra functionality - just one every now and then. It doesn't look like this is going to be the case. I really hope I'm wrong. 
I've enjoyed collecting them, so far & will continue but don't really want 80 watches with identical movements and similar styles.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nice post! And your 1st. Big welcome to you FR.
> 
> We get phases of negativity from time to time as you've probably seen before. We usually come round and once it's regulars questioning the collection is ok, no one else can, biffa was testiment to that
> 
> ...


Lol I wonder if Biffa still lurks here. Reckon he continued his subscription?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lol I wonder if Biffa still lurks here. Reckon he continued his subscription?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Maybe covertly? Wait 'Covert' hmmm

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Airfixer, "_but don't really want 80 watches with identical movements and similar styles_". I certainly agree with that (but fear that's what we might get). I expect I'll buy the ones that are more distinctive/ different. Fair Runner


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I had an idea for displaying the EM watches, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice display case...one burning question tho.... Who ate all your grapes & left the empty punnet?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> I was always going to cherry-pick the MWC watches - and my desire to do that led me here to see what other people were saying. A troll/idiot-free online forum like this one is a rarity and a pleasure to look in on. Learned loads about affordable/aesthetically delightful watch brands and everyone here has kicked what was a casual interest up a level. Whether people stick with the EM collection or not, here's hoping this thread continues as an MWC Campaign veterans forum. Cheers folks - enjoy your weekends.
> 
> (PS - wearing the Digger on the Aussie strap today. Liking it.)
> View attachment 1496117


Just got the Aussie today. Couldn't find a copy anywhere, but went into WHS and lady just put one (one!) out (wasn't that keen on getting this one, but couldn't resist!).
Have had everyone now - not cost me much because I got 3 Luftys and sold 2 on ebay for 15 quid, and just got the same for No. 1. Ebayers are nuts where money is concerned.

I quite like the Aussie, thought the strap would be same as No. 1 but it's not, much thicker and actually although a bit naff, is comfy.

I'm looking forward to the Jap Airman, No. 9. Reckon that will be the best since the Lufty.

No. 8 Brit Soldier is a worry. If that secondary dial is just a fake that will ruin it.
Anybody have the freebie chrono with the 2 dials (if you subscribe) - do the dials work?









Nah, this has got to be the ONE! Can't wait.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nowley said:


> Anybody have the freebie chrono with the 2 dials (if you subscribe) - do the dials work?


I don't think that's out yet. We're all still scratching our heads wondering if any of the second dials on any EM watch will actually function. It's suspicious how *every *picture shows them with the hand at the 9 o'clock position.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Has been a while since I had the aul lufty on ☺










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I haven't bought an issue since the lufty lol im just still here for the banter and the watch suggestions. 

That said I do like the look of the Japanese pilot


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I had an idea for displaying the EM watches, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what was it under I would not mind converting one in to a slot box for watches


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Nice display case...one burning question tho.... Who ate all your grapes & left the empty punnet?


well spotted there lol, that'll be my 6yr old daughter! she loves grapes and banana for the 1st course of her breakfast lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what was it under I would not mind converting one in to a slot box for watches


it was just in the picture frames section, it is only 20mm depth though so they would need to be flat


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it was just in the picture frames section, it is only 20mm depth though so they would need to be flat


 I thinking of doing this just on a bigger scale


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

did you have to order online or could you just pick it up straight a way ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you have to order online or could you just pick it up straight a way ?


who was that aimed at? lol if you mean the pic frame I just got it from the store off the shelf ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> who was that aimed at? lol if you mean the pic frame I just got it from the store off the shelf ;-)


lol yes that was a bit ambiguous was it not lol yes mate it was to you  was there a decent assortment of sizes I would like one about 18cmx18cm if poss


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol yes that was a bit ambiguous was it not lol yes mate it was to you  was there a decent assortment of sizes I would like one about 18cmx18cm if poss


lol, yeah there was quite a few sizes and colours, black, white and wood grain


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> lol, yeah there was quite a few sizes and colours, black, white and wood grain


 I went and had a look on there web page there's some nice beached white ones and some good looking black case so will have to go take a look Monday I think  I have been think of losing the straps and mounting them ( eagle moss watches) in a display case as a set say 20 to each display case


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I went and had a look on there web page there's some nice beached white ones and some good looking black case so will have to go take a look Monday I think  I have been think of losing the straps and mounting them ( eagle moss watches) in a display case as a set say 20 to each display case


you're not buying them all are you? lol only kidding, will make a nice set, just not for me ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you're not buying them all are you? lol only kidding, will make a nice set, just not for me ;-)


well that was the original plan but not sure now so that was why I was thinking of 20 to display case so if I stop it wont matter or if I just cherry pick them or whatever then they could stand alone as a set of just 20 for example 

there got to be more plain dials ones like the pizza or lufty or fanty out there in the works as long as they stay away from fake dials


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I was thinking if ways to display them and I thought about displaying them without the straps, that way I can fit more in to one case as apposed to only a few with straps on and then no body has to see the awful straps that come with them lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I was thinking if ways to display them and I thought about displaying them without the straps, that way I can fit more in to one case as apposed to only a few with straps on and then no body has to see the awful straps that come with them lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


snap  the strap is an issue as bad they are but if you lose the strap as you say gives us a lot more room for the watches I would also cut down the rubber case on the watch and use that as it's been cut to fit the watches perfectly


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

If it keeps up like this, I'll display my straps in a mini dungeon and bin the watches lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

For non subs we have 2weeks till the next watch can we have one week moaning about the straps and the next week about the watch or is it de-javue or how you spell it


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

We must all be watching BGT!! 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> We must all be watching BGT!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yup.
Got this coming in the post but the gumph describes it as quartz hmm


















Think it will look good in the snow lol
£11.89


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> We must all be watching BGT!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


no way


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yup.
> Got this coming in the post but the gumph describes it as quartz hmm
> 
> 
> ...


The proof is in the pics?? The dial says automatic and you can see the mech through the back

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yup.
> Got this coming in the post but the gumph describes it as quartz hmm
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that one on eBay and like it a lot. Does anyone know is an homage if so to what? Fox when you get it let us know what you think of it please.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

So, anyone here up for the gtg on June 1st in Brum?
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=995596
Would love to see you - and the MWCs to date
Any takers?


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Almac said:


> I've seen that one on eBay and like it a lot. Does anyone know is an homage if so to what? Fox when you get it let us know what you think of it please.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Omega Aquaterra:


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Omega Aquaterra:
> 
> View attachment 1496500


I can't believe Omega ripped fineat off ! lol ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I can't believe Omega ripped fineat off ! lol ;-)


On the same day as well


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry, wont attend ohdark30 but look forward to the pics and posts 

I know its an automatic watch but does the seller lol
Maybe just a generic template he filled in wrong.

Good find linking it too the Omega. Bit more vivid blue on this one though.

I hate having to do reviews but will let you if anything lets it down


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sat here watching BGT an it's got dark (I can't be bothered to get up to switch the light on), I'm wearing my SOKI and the lume is ..................... A.W.F.U.L

How easy is it to re lume the hands on a watch?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox, sorry I meant the proof was in HIS pics lol, how can he say it's a quartz. it's definitely a generic template 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm sat here watching BGT an it's got dark (I can't be bothered to get up to switch the light on), I'm wearing my SOKI and the lume is ..................... A.W.F.U.L
> 
> How easy is it to re lume the hands on a watch?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Probably better and easier getting new hands. But it would be a good skill to learn. Kits ate availible on ebay


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Probably better and easier getting new hands. But it would be a good skill to learn. Kits ate availible on ebay


I've not looked yet but I would imagine Mercedes hands aren't cheap lol, I may have a go at getting a kit and practice on an un willing donor 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well you remember this well now it's this  what do you recon


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've not looked yet but I would imagine Mercedes hands aren't cheap lol, I may have a go at getting a kit and practice on an un willing donor
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161266390664?nav=SEARCH

£5 (US postage adds $40 ouch)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1027227


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> Yup.
> Got this coming in the post but the gumph describes it as quartz hmm
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking watch Fox, the aqua terra style is very appealing. Is it a 38mm?

Chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Dial diameter is described as 38mm so i imagine.it may 43mm with the crown

Will update when it arrives.
Ordered on thursday.
Dispatch was almost immediate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> Dial diameter is described as 38mm so i imagine.it may 43mm with the crown
> 
> Will update when it arrives.
> Ordered on thursday.
> Dispatch was almost immediate


Looking forward to the pics!! I'm sure u can get a "mega terra" at 40mm (38mm is to small)

Chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161266390664?nav=SEARCH
> 
> £5 (US postage adds $40 ouch)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1027227


Thought as much lol, I'll have a look at the kits. $40 postage!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

You might find a better dealer searching the titles they use to describe the hands and dials


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Have you ever thought about a watch winder to keep you watch wound when not wearing it? you can pick one up on the bay for about £24! I had one for a while but it got broken and I never replaced it


I am thinking of one but I have two 'real' automatic watches to manage, a Seiko and a Revue Thimmen Swiss made, so I doubt I could justify a winder for a £9 watch!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I just noticed how sparkly my Soki was looking so I just had to share ;-) 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

hmm....decisions...decisions.

Morning chaps 
The other day someone (I think it was Astrokarl) said he liked the French diver & had it on an olive strap. I bought an olive 20mm to try and he's right, it does improve the look of it. I think maybe it'll be a grower rather than an instant 'like'.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so how log have you been a mind reader  I was thinking how we will end up with a long diatribe on how he was right but lest we forget we all said from the start it was just fun and if the went crap we would stop so he was telling us what we already new lol





is that my watch said:


> lol I would not want him to go but join in more he leaves a comment that a statement more then a conversation if you know what I mean he is helpful just wish sometimes he would relax more if you see what I mean and just shoot the breeze and chat


I'm a bit confused by these comments. All I've done on here is just give an honest reasoned opinion and try to at times recommend some other options for watches that might provide better value or more satisfaction than the EM watches. I didn't realise I was rubbing people the wrong way.


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> hmm....decisions...decisions.
> 
> Morning chaps
> The other day someone (I think it was Astrokarl) said he liked the French diver & had it on an olive strap. I bought an olive 20mm to try and he's right, it does improve the look of it. I think maybe it'll be a grower rather than an instant 'like'.
> ...


I'm suprised there's not more love for the French diver, I love it. I've got it on a black and grey Nato as are most of my watches. My least favourite are the Pizza and the Lufty which I may get rid of as I never wear them.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm a bit confused by these comments. All I've done on here is just give an honest reasoned opinion and try to at times recommend some other options for watches that might provide better value or more satisfaction than the EM watches. I didn't realise I was rubbing people the wrong way.


I'm sure you've misinterpreted those comments Shaggy - I don't think you've rubbed anyone up the wrong way. I, for one appreciate your comments, opinions and advice and thank you for it.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm sure you've misinterpreted those comments Shaggy - I don't think you've rubbed anyone up the wrong way. I, for one appreciate your comments, opinions and advice and thank you for it.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Hear, hear. I read those remarks about your posts as friendly and supportive shaggy, no slight or complaint intended in any of them. The members of this little community (the MWC Veterans brigade) are not like that.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hear, hear. I read those remarks about your posts as friendly and supportive shaggy, no slight or complaint intended in any of them. The members of this little community (the MWC Veterans brigade) are not like that.


Same here were a friendly bunch lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm a bit confused by these comments. All I've done on here is just give an honest reasoned opinion and try to at times recommend some other options for watches that might provide better value or more satisfaction than the EM watches. I didn't realise I was rubbing people the wrong way.


No your suggestions were correct from the start And your advice regarding other watch brands were helpful to other users and lurkers alike, I for one enjoy reading your comments all things watches and unrelated topics, keep it up.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm a bit confused by these comments. All I've done on here is just give an honest reasoned opinion and try to at times recommend some other options for watches that might provide better value or more satisfaction than the EM watches. I didn't realise I was rubbing people the wrong way.


You don't rub me up the wrong way mate. Sometimes people read something into texted posts that's not there. Always happens.

I do hope my posts about you yesterday were seen as compliments?

As I said you're the voice of reason round these parts ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to Mass this morning as a god father for my nephew, hope I dont let him down Going over to the south side to pick up grandchildren first so busy day ahead still smoking e cigs not bought any tobacco hope to do well. I think rotary to weigh my arm down so as not to smoke, have a nice day everyone


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Afternoon, I've managed to free the bezel on my zeiger, I stupidly used small dabs of superglue to hold the new bezel ring in place and seized it, I've had it apart and it's now free but what can I use to stick the bezel back down??

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> Afternoon, I've managed to free the bezel on my zeiger, I stupidly used small dabs of superglue to hold the new bezel ring in place and seized it, I've had it apart and it's now free but what can I use to stick the bezel back down??
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I got some gum if you need it lol
Get m3 pads or double sided tape. M3 probably to thick
You do get preshaped sticky O-rings when you buy an after market bezel, see if you can find them on the ebay


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening, all. I've been on holiday. I'm not going to even try to catch up on the last 200 pages!

Has Biffa been back? What do you think of the Australian Diver? The Casio Red Bull is being listed on ebay.

HELLO!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone who wants to mod their watches, I can't stress how much you need to practice what you want to do on another watch you dont mind wrecking.
Find out what is difficult and if the right tool makes it easier, before you attempt to beautify your pride and joy.
I bought two non-working watches before i tried swapping hands, and found a write up about dis-assembling vostoks before i went ahead with my dial swap. Try to get as much info and correct tools. Just takes one slight mistake to ruin the whole watch.
Wonder if theres a Haynes manual for watches


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi guys hope your all having a better weekend than me. Went to bed early last night. At about half past midnight the whole house (apart from me) was woken by 30-40 drunken teenagers having a mini riot outside the house. The wife didn't want to wake me but I wish she had. I got up this morning to find that one of the little darlings had taken a tree branch to the roof pillar on my 63 plate pride and joy, will be paying for it for the next 6 years Fiesta zetec. To say I'm fuming is an understatement. The police stood there in there usual capacity i.e. standing back and doing nothing in the hope that the scumbags will get bored and dissipate. I could have been stood outside with my Logun S16s protecting my property but the wife didn't want to wake me.
One of these days you guys will see me on the news after I snap after having to put up with the feral scum round here.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Not good at all m8. Lets hope karma gets them before you do. The youth have no respect anymore. It all comes from not getting punished at school. Cant even write properly but can quote the [email protected]#%ing law if you threaten the [email protected]#ers. God help the next generation after them.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi guys hope your all having a better weekend than me. Went to bed early last night. At about half past midnight the whole house (apart from me) was woken by 30-40 drunken teenagers having a mini riot outside the house. The wife didn't want to wake me but I wish she had. I got up this morning to find that one of the little darlings had taken a tree branch to the roof pillar on my 63 plate pride and joy, will be paying for it for the next 6 years Fiesta zetec. To say I'm fuming is an understatement. The police stood there in there usual capacity i.e. standing back and doing nothing in the hope that the scumbags will get bored and dissipate. I could have been stood outside with my Logun S16s protecting my property but the wife didn't want to wake me.
> One of these days you guys will see me on the news after I snap after having to put up with the feral scum round here.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I feel your pain buddy .Around 10 years ago I used to live in Wigan and I had a similar thing happen to me , my classic Mini cooper was parked outside the house and I woke up one morning to find that the roof had been caved in by someone walking across the car , every car parked on my side of the street had been walked on as there were footprints going from the boot to the bonnet on all of them .I could not even get in the car to drive it and I was fuming for about a month afterwards ......and let me tell you this an angry dall is NOT a pretty sight ( well I am 6ft 2 and built like a brick out house , gentle giant thats me ) .

I managed to find the "little darling" who had done it through some subtle "persuasion" of the local "youths" and the kid was arrested and charged with criminal damage .So believe me I know how you are feeling .


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Package arrived while I was on my hols, was Hopi it was my MWC pocket watch but I doubt it  anyway, I am bidding On a Couple of HMTs to keep my hand in, I fancy an orange face/orange strap combo.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox, Dall, thanks for the solidarity lads 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I got some gum if you need it lol
> Get m3 pads or double sided tape. M3 probably to thick
> You do get preshaped sticky O-rings when you buy an after market bezel, see if you can find them on the ebay


I've had trouble signing in today, has anyone else?

I'll get some double sided tape tomorrow I think, it'll have to be tiny slithers as when I took of the bezel ring half is fixed (case) and half rotates (bezel) so I need pieces approx half the width of the bezel ring

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've had trouble signing in today, has anyone else?
> 
> I'll get some double sided tape tomorrow I think, it'll have to be tiny slithers as when I took of the bezel ring half is fixed (case) and half rotates (bezel) so I need pieces approx half the width of the bezel ring
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Good luck


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Did the mw sub bezel fit in the SOKI?
If so does it look good?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

It did fox, yes. I think it looks stunning on the soki, the dark blue really goes well with the silver, I posted a pic come to think of it, would have been fri/sat

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Hear, hear. I read those remarks about your posts as friendly and supportive shaggy, no slight or complaint intended in any of them. The members of this little community (the MWC Veterans brigade) are not like that.


Same here, its like we were all shaggy's padawans learning the ways of watch WISdom!! keep up the good work obi wan!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Well guys had an interesting watch day.

I had set aside the funds for my Parnis diver and was browsing my favorite Irish classified site yesterday.

I was shocked to see a mako ray on there!

The guy had it listed at €125 and I thought fair enough price but I only had 75 set aside ? so I chanced it and offered the 75 and he accepted!

Met the guy today and he was a fellow watch fan and said he impulse bought it a few weeks ago at 2 am lol.

Here it is and he threw in a black Nato too





































This is far better than I was expecting. I think I done ok. Now to explain to the missus lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats a great buy pep, one fine looking watch and a bit of a classic round these parts! stick it on a SS bracelet and boom, great quality sub homage!!

congrats

chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've found an old smiths empire manual pocket watch on the bay, it listed as spares/repairs does anyone know if there's much to go wrong on these?

It ends in 30 mins 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Cheers chico. Been wanting one for a while now. Never held one till today! 

The funny thing is my last 2 buys, well excluding the hmt have been off classified sites and I feel I done well on both. Maybe something we don't consider enough? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Cheers chico. Been wanting one for a while now. Never held one till today!
> 
> The funny thing is my last 2 buys, well excluding the hmt have been off classified sites and I feel I done well on both. Maybe something we don't consider enough?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


That is a good buy

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've found an old smiths empire manual pocket watch on the bay, it listed as spares/repairs does anyone know if there's much to go wrong on these?
> 
> It ends in 30 mins
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Sorry I know nothing, but on the other hand, I expect the movement could be swapped out from another one easily enough. I was looking at Ingersoll branded pocket watches today, funnily enough.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Sorry I know nothing, but on the other hand, I expect the movement could be swapped out from another one easily enough. I was looking at Ingersoll branded pocket watches today, funnily enough.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I also know nothing about pocket watches but my dad collects them and bought a lovely ingersoll last week at an antiques shop, it's a beaut!!

I love them because they're vintage and their past fascinates me.

I may chuck in a last minute bid, there's no bids on it at the moment

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

danmh said:


> I also know nothing about pocket watches but my dad collects them and bought a lovely ingersoll last week at an antiques shop, it's a beaut!!
> 
> I love them because they're vintage and their past fascinates me.
> 
> ...


I always think I am weird, I am happy to have an automatic watch sitting on a shelf looking pretty and not running, but I have to know it works, even if I never wear it. Same would go for a pocket watch, you might never wind it and use it in anger, but it has to work.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I can only say smith's is a well like company I am starting to collect smith wrist watches so I would say if reasonably price why not in deed... mate and on the bezel front on the watch of yours as foxy say's use a thin double side tape is what I believe they use.... they did with the subby you could see it on the back of the one I sent you I can't remember the name but there a bezel ring tape thing around for it I believe


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Smiths will probably get a mention in the magazine, when they have the british watches. See second row, third in
Deffo looking forward to that one

Nice bit of reading here
http://watcharama.com/smiths-military-prs-29/ pic borrowed from site


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tried a couple of nato's on the pilot (these are 20mm, pilot takes a 22mm)

what do you guys think?

















thinking this might look nice









chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can only say smith's is a well like company I am starting to collect smith wrist watches so I would say if reasonably price why not in deed... mate and on the bezel front on the watch of yours as foxy say's use a thin double side tape is what I believe they use.... they did with the subby you could see it on the back of the one I sent you I can't remember the name but there a bezel ring tape thing around for it I believe


I got out bid! I was looking forward to working on that 

I'm one of these people that has to do things NOW so I've been out trying to find some double sided tape, unsuccessfully. I'll have to look in the supermarkets tomorrow

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Tried a couple of nato's on the pilot (these are 20mm, pilot takes a 22mm)
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Deffo the beige/olive one?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dan, sorry I missed your pocket watch post, though I don't know if I've got much useful to add
From this article it looks like the Empire pocket watches were started as pin pallet (ie inexpensive zero jewel) movements. Don't know if they later went on to more complex movements
http://www.antiquewatchstore.com/information.php?info_id=14
If you've got a calibre number from the one you were looking at it might be easier to pinpoint what's under the bonnet. There's a reference book I mention in my Smiths thread which is useful to ferret out info about Smiths, including copies of old catalogues
I'm sure MWC will mention Smiths - the W10 was the last wholely British made watch supplied to the military








Sorry, itmw, these are staying with me ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Smiths will probably get a mention in the magazine, when they have the british watches. See second row, third in
> Deffo looking forward to that one
> 
> Nice bit of reading here
> Smiths Military PRS-29 - Watch Reviews, Info and Musings pic borrowed from site


 my granddad gave his smith that he got for long services and I have like them since then


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I got out bid! I was looking forward to working on that
> 
> I'm one of these people that has to do things NOW so I've been out trying to find some double sided tape, unsuccessfully. I'll have to look in the supermarkets tomorrow
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I was thinking If you was to get the double side tape the same sizes say as gaffa tape you could put the bezel insert on top of it and cut the ring shape yourself


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Dan, sorry I missed your pocket watch post, though I don't know if I've got much useful to add
> From this article it looks like the Empire pocket watches were started as pin pallet (ie inexpensive zero jewel) movements. Don't know if they later went on to more complex movements
> Information
> If you've got a calibre number from the one you were looking at it might be easier to pinpoint what's under the bonnet. There's a reference book I mention in my Smiths thread which is useful to ferret out info about Smiths, including copies of old catalogues
> ...


just lovely one for business and one for pleasure you have a really eye for stunning watches. o by the way sent you a p.m mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was thinking If you was to get the double side tape the same sizes say as gaffa tape you could put the bezel insert on top of it and cut the ring shape yourself


Yeah but under the bezel ring it's split, the bezel is half the size of the ring, 1/2 is the case and the other 1/2 is the bezel. If I was to cut round the bezel it would stick the bezel to the case, probably what the superglue did

Does that make any sense what so ever? Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah but under the bezel ring it's split, the bezel is half the size of the ring, 1/2 is the case and the other 1/2 is the bezel. If I was to cut round the bezel it would stick the bezel to the case, probably what the superglue did
> 
> Does that make any sense what so ever? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


No lol...pictures might help mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Didn't think so, wait there lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah but under the bezel ring it's split, the bezel is half the size of the ring, 1/2 is the case and the other 1/2 is the bezel. If I was to cut round the bezel it would stick the bezel to the case, probably what the superglue did
> 
> Does that make any sense what so ever? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I'm not sure if you've had the bezel off but can you not remove the bezel, super glue the insert on then put the bezel back on once it's dried?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah but under the bezel ring it's split, the bezel is half the size of the ring, 1/2 is the case and the other 1/2 is the bezel. If I was to cut round the bezel it would stick the bezel to the case, probably what the superglue did
> 
> Does that make any sense what so ever? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 the bezel insert is the ring that sits on the bezel if you see what I mean so if you was to cut around the inide and out side of the insert it should work if you see what I mean


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Draw round the inside of the bezel.
Then cut it about 2mm (less if needed) on the outside of the line you drew. 
And cut as close to the inside line as possible.
Then cut the taped circle into 3 or 4 sections like a pie, and apply to bezel.
The tape should just flex enough to fit right

Or vice versa lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Hopefully that helps, you can see where the bezel ring will sit, with the ring in position it's split 1/2 is fixed (case) and the other 1/2 rotates, if I was to cut the tape the same size as the ring I'll stick the 2 components together, not allowing the bezel to rotate

Better?? Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

@danmh , been reading through your bezel problems ...have you read these threads ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/black-bay-homage-mod-walkthrough-750900.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/black-lagoon-another-homage-tudor-black-bay-build-pics-989091.html

by the looks of it they use modelling glue , ( you know the type you get with Air Fix models ) so it might be an idea to look into using some of that .

Hope this is helpful.

Dall


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

does this pic help mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure if you've had the bezel off but can you not remove the bezel, super glue the insert on then put the bezel back on once it's dried?


I may well do this actually, saves me buying a whole roll of tape for a 5cm square. The only thing is I've never removed and refitted a bezel, I understand there's a minuscule spring underneath which I will never find if it pings off

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Could just use glue and keep rotating the bezel so that it sticks only on the inside but the outer is moving so will set but the seal between the rings would be broken
Or vice versa


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Dan, sorry I missed your pocket watch post, though I don't know if I've got much useful to add
> From this article it looks like the Empire pocket watches were started as pin pallet (ie inexpensive zero jewel) movements. Don't know if they later went on to more complex movements
> Information
> If you've got a calibre number from the one you were looking at it might be easier to pinpoint what's under the bonnet. There's a reference book I mention in my Smiths thread which is useful to ferret out info about Smiths, including copies of old catalogues
> ...


I wore W10 and G10s in the 70s and 80s little did I realize that I would be looking for the same beasts now I wore them then to tell the time not to admire them as I would now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hopefully that helps, you can see where the bezel ring will sit, with the ring in position it's split 1/2 is fixed (case) and the other 1/2 rotates, if I was to cut the tape the same size as the ring I'll stick the 2 components together, not allowing the bezel to rotate
> 
> Better?? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I think do as foxy says and cut It in sections and just skip the gap never saw that before but i don't normal take a bezel off if I am working on a watch back 

look here as well What type of adhesive to put bezel insert back on my Seiko diver?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hopefully that helps, you can see where the bezel ring will sit, with the ring in position it's split 1/2 is fixed (case) and the other 1/2 rotates, if I was to cut the tape the same size as the ring I'll stick the 2 components together, not allowing the bezel to rotate
> 
> Better?? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Am I alone in thinking it looks good without the bezel? I love the explorer 1, and it reminds me of that.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok thanks for everyone's input, I do feel a bit if a fool taking up people's time and space on this thread . As you can see it's the gap I was concerned about and it's where I got stuck last time, I will have smother go tomorrow 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just looking around about the bezel insert and how to replace and this one was a good read Bezel maintenance ... >>


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Am I alone in thinking it looks good without the bezel? I love the explorer 1, and it reminds me of that.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


When I took it off to free it up I actually thought it didn't look all that bad!

Without it though it would allow high ingress of dirt

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ok thanks for everyone's input, I do feel a bit if a fool taking up people's time and space on this thread . As you can see it's the gap I was concerned about and it's where I got stuck last time, I will have smother go tomorrow
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I enjoy this sort of thing and to ask for help on here is great source for ideas ... I still don't get the gap I have not seen that on the others I don't get that


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I enjoy this sort of thing and to ask for help on here is great source for ideas ... I still don't get the gap I have not seen that on the others I don't get that


Well as they say, you'll never know unless you ask 

I know where you're coming from mate, I don't see why they've done it like that, would have been a great deal easier to have the inner rotating edge tight to the crystal.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Well as they say, you'll never know unless you ask
> 
> I know where you're coming from mate, I don't see why they've done it like that, would have been a great deal easier to have the inner rotating edge tight to the crystal.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


any chance of close up of the face and gap


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> any chance of close up of the face and gap


Sure, I'll do it tomorrow as I'm reading this from the comfort of my nice cool bed lol.

Did you want the whole face or just a close up of the gap?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Sure, I'll do it tomorrow as I'm reading this from the comfort of my nice cool bed lol.
> 
> Did you want the whole face or just a close up of the gap?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 maybe both would be a good idea


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1497454
> 
> 
> Evening, all. I've been on holiday. I'm not going to even try to catch up on the last 200 pages!
> ...


 so what's the price tag on the red bull then mate ... and nice giraffe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> @danmh , been reading through your bezel problems ...have you read these threads ...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/black-bay-homage-mod-walkthrough-750900.html
> 
> ...


 Tudor black bay that would just make my day even a homage would be good I could build one in my mind but my body would not let me. Where is the red marker for my bezel.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Tudor black bay that would just make my day even a homage would be good I could build one in my mind but my body would not let me. Where is the red marker for my bezel.


 I got to gets me some proper tools and do something like that


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hopefully that helps, you can see where the bezel ring will sit, with the ring in position it's split 1/2 is fixed (case) and the other 1/2 rotates, if I was to cut the tape the same size as the ring I'll stick the 2 components together, not allowing the bezel to rotate
> 
> Better?? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Pop the ring off and stick the bezel on first, once the two are assembled then clean and replace the ring/bezel as a single piece.
I'd never try to stick this this with the ring on as you'd never get a good fix or guarantee the bezel couldn't stick to the crystal.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey dall mate got any clue what this emblem is


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what's the price tag on the red bull then mate ... and nice giraffe


The listing is scheduled to start on Thursday and I've got a reserve of £75, bit cheeky, maybe. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> The listing is scheduled to start on Thursday and I've got a reserve of £75, bit cheeky, maybe. Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Out of my price range, but good luck with it, it's a beaut. Surprised to see you flip it so quickly!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Tudor black bay that would just make my day even a homage would be good I could build one in my mind but my body would not let me. Where is the red marker for my bezel.


Have you seen what this guy did with his Invicta? https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=989091
The more in depth article is fantastic, http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Have you seen what this guy did with his Invicta? Black Lagoon - Another Homage to the Tudor Black Bay (Build Pics)
> The more in depth article is fantastic, http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Tudor black bay on ebay seiko movement homage £235 looks nice but to expensive for a homage


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

It's a nice watch, but I'm not a Red Bull fan and it's a little complicated. Lol. But a good weight and looks nice, but I thought I may treat myself to some goodies for the car. 

Once the link is active, Thurs at 20:30, I'll post it for people to see.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I love my yema but as I have been wearing it almost constantly since I had it I thought I would go for this  nice red bull but bit new and funky for my tastes but it did tempt me so maybe somewhere down the line I mite find one in my collection


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

SOKI out n about for school run a jaunt round park.
Note to self: Stop looking up to rear view mirror when on bike
Observation: It is possible to speed on a bike, when carrying a large bacon and sausage on white


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Last night I was bidding on a really nice watch. I was the only bidder, so was looking forward to the possibility of bargain. Woke this morning to find the seller had cancelled my bid - ended the auction then relisted the watch at an inflated start price. 
Oh well I won't be rebidding.

Morning all btw

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Last night I was bidding on a really nice watch. I was the only bidder, so was looking forward to the possibility of bargain. Woke this morning to find the seller had cancelled my bid - ended the auction then relisted the watch at an inflated start price.
> Oh well I won't be rebidding.
> 
> Morning all btw
> ...


that's disgraceful! you should report them. assuming it's ebay, they don't like that sort of behaviour! ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is that allowed. I'd get on to Ebay? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is that allowed. I'd get on to Ebay?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk





sharkyfisher said:


> that's disgraceful! you should report them. assuming it's ebay, they don't like that sort of behaviour! ;-)


I didn't think it was allowed or possible - but he did it. I'd like to report him to ebay. I'm not sure what I'd achieve tho.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I didn't think it was allowed or possible - but he did it. I'd like to report him to ebay. I'm not sure what I'd achieve tho.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


you may not get anything out of it but he will get told off maybe a ban, but he will know it's not allowed. I've lost count of how many times I've sold things for waaaaaaay lower than their worth but you gotta take the hits sometimes ;-)


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

They may ask him to remove the relisted one. Leaving him with the option to sell elsewhere or send it to you.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> They may ask him to remove the relisted one. Leaving him with the option to sell elsewhere or send it to you.


go to his feedback and slate him


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> go to his feedback and slate him


If it was cancelled before the auction ended there'll be nothing you can do apart from report the relisted item. If it was cancelled after the auction ended the seller would have had to request it to be cancelled and you would have been asked to agree I think. I've had no end of problems trying to get Ebay to do something about things like that.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Some of you guys were mentioning Smith pocket watches, seen 2 here in Ireland

Vintage Smiths Pocket Watch 1950 1960 For Sale in Ennis, Clare from camillo26

Smiths Vintage Pocket Watch For Sale in Finglas, Dublin from celleader

If it was something you were interested in, I could get it and send it on or alternatively the guy might post to you?

These guys always open to offers and remember the price is in Euros


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I really need to stop going on ebay when I've had a few too many drinks lol! although having said that, I do at least like the watch I bought lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Some of you guys were mentioning Smith pocket watches, seen 2 here in Ireland
> 
> Vintage Smiths Pocket Watch 1950 1960 For Sale in Ennis, Clare from camillo26
> 
> ...


that's a very kind offer pep an I mite just take you up on that I have seen a couple of Poljot I would be interested in mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Are they on that adverts site itmy? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Are they on that adverts site itmy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yes I will pm then to you mate same bloke for both and open to offers to give me a few minutes


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah no worries

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Pizza day today, it has been a while.










My new watch box was waiting at the sorting office when I got back from Whitby, makes the non-MWC collection look a lot more presentable.


















Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah no worries
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 I have sent them but would not let me send the link but if you put each one in the search box it comes up ok wonder what he would offer for both and combi the del cost


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

when I was out I looked in Wilkinson's I manage to pick up this but had to pay £6.50 for it... it was the biggest they did so shaky got a really bargain with his one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> when I was out I looked in Wilkinson's I manage to pick up this but had to pay £6.50 for it... it was the biggest they did so shaky got a really bargain with his one


I think mine was on sale as there was a smaller one for more money ;-) I need some sort of felt to cover mine now. I'm gonna try pinning the watches to the board rather that leaving them in their boxes


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think mine was on sale as there was a smaller one for more money ;-) I need some sort of felt to cover mine now. I'm gonna try pinning the watches to the board rather that leaving them in their boxes


what I did was cut a card board piece to the right size cover it with an old red shirt I had and cut to size tape it at the back to hold tight with gaffa tape I used some of the old mwc foam from the box to fill the base with and secure the cardboard cover square over the foam and it fit nice and tight then to secure the watches I just use colour pins to secure thro the spring bar to the foam underneath and It was done mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Out doing the garden most of the day let smeagal loose for a short time, done his usual running away from me got him back ok wearing my gmt today back to work tomorrow at least I part of the week to work as it is a holiday weekend next week


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

In't post t'day


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what I did was cut a card board piece to the right size cover it with an old red shirt I had and cut to size tape it at the back to hold tight with gaffa tape I used some of the old mwc foam from the box to fill the base with and secure the cardboard cover square over the foam and it fit nice and tight then to secure the watches I just use colour pins to secure thro the spring bar to the foam underneath and It was done mate


Well I couldn't find a shirt to use but this pillow case was a perfect fit ;-) 









I think I might put the original straps back on for display purposes 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I couldn't find a shirt to use but this pillow case was a perfect fit ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


liking it mate with the straps on you could probably get about 15 on if the straps was off you mite get the lot on plus spare straps to boot


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have just been sent a link to the 70th Anniversary Dambusters Chronograph. Looks nice, but not sure it is worth the asking price...

70th Anniversary Dambusters Chronograph


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk 
Change of colour


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this is my idea for the display case what do you reckon


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk
> Change of colour


I love that green, how did you get a green bezel?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have just been sent a link to the 70th Anniversary Dambusters Chronograph. Looks nice, but not sure it is worth the asking price...
> 
> 70th Anniversary Dambusters Chronograph


It's not.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> In't post t'day


That is much closer to what I need, could you pm the link please?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I love that green, how did you get a green bezel?


Its the case off one of my old r------- just put the movement in, I would have liked the red also


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> In't post t'day


My wife has one of these full with her watches, plus a few others that wouldn't fit! and she has the cheek to say my collection is too big lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I have three  Think I'll tile the bathroom.









When sorted the red box will be mechanicals and digitals
Picked up a new camera today but have to put it by so my daughter can give me it on fathers day. Lol the things we do for kids


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its the case off one of my old r------- just put the movement in, I would have liked the red also


nato on now

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk nato on now


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

seems to be a lot of us mounting & displaying their mwc's, was that their intended purpose???


chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> seems to be a lot of us mounting & displaying their mwc's, was that their intended purpose???
> 
> chico


 well it was mine.... but when the first one was good I thought I would buy another one to wear


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> seems to be a lot of us mounting & displaying their mwc's, was that their intended purpose???
> 
> chico


I'm wondering if that might partly explain going from those godawful tins to neat rectangular boxes they come in. They stand up better in cabinets.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Pepperami, check your mail m8


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> seems to be a lot of us mounting & displaying their mwc's, was that their intended purpose???
> chico


It was my intention to wear them originally until I ended up buying Vostoks, Archives, Jaragar, Soki, Orkina and Citizen! I thought that if I don't display them they will never get worn or I'd end up selling them as a job lot ;-)


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I bought them to wear but think they look to unrealistic. Not that they dont look good as a collection but can find better looking watches cheaper. I do occasionally wear the fanty but only for an hour or so on the school run, maybe in my camo shorts. But never in a serious situation.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I decide if I was to put them in the display I would take the battery out of them and now the pizza back is being a right bugger to go on


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

G-clamp to the back n a block of wood over the face. It's flat so wont break glass, just make sure the wood is larger that the case. Experience talking


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I found when i had mine they were just sitting on the shelf not getting any wrist time, whereas the pilot hasn't been off my wrist since i got it and when it is, it's only to look at the awesome movement!!!


chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> G-clamp to the back n a block of wood over the face. It's flat so wont break glass, just make sure the wood is larger that the case. Experience talking


lol last time i did that I crack the crystal


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I found when i had mine they were just sitting on the shelf not getting any wrist time, whereas the pilot hasn't been off my wrist since i got it and when it is, it's only to look at the awesome movement!!!
> 
> chico


I can't wait for my new watches to come, how long do they normally take from the Manbush?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I placed the fixed part of the clamp to the face with the wood sandwiched in between. then the swivel bit was used on the back. fit the back as best as you can and work your way out to the raised bit that doesn't want to go in. takes a bit of manipulation but it does work. I thought I had scratched the back but the plastic covering saved it 


is that my watch said:


> lol last time i did that I crack the crystal


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Was trying to get this one but they don't post to the UK or Ireland. Pity. Only $4:00 for a few hours then goes back up to $9:99.
SOKI w125 (pics from ebay) Link Here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I placed the fixed part of the clamp to the face with the wood sandwiched in between. then the swivel bit was used on the back. fit the back as best as you can and work your way out to the raised bit that doesn't want to go in. takes a bit of manipulation but it does work. I thought I had scratched the back but the plastic covering saved it


 well I though had found a way of doing it the others as easy it's a new one thought I should really have a one with a second hand a original


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Was trying to get this one but they don't post to the UK or Ireland. Pity. Only $4:00 for a few hours then goes back up to $9:99.
> SOKI w125 (pics from ebay) Link Here


They must have been hit for customs. I hear Germany is very strict customs too. They also excluded

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I was about 10 days, cant wait to see ur PR sharky!
> 
> just about to pull the trigger on another watch from the manbush and i think its gonni be a handwinding panerai homage, possibly this with a tan coloured strap?
> 
> ...


I have a feeling I will be back for another before long lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I can't wait for my new watches to come, how long do they normally take from the Manbush?


I was about 10 days, cant wait to see ur PR sharky!

just about to pull the trigger on another watch from the manbush and i think its gonni be a handwinding panerai homage, possibly this with a tan coloured strap?









OR









hard to pick just one!! lol

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

So Eaglemoss have taken the next sub for this







so far I have seen these two, an original Omega, keeping an eye on it to see what price they run to







and the inevitable Parnis, looking rather tempting as usual at a very reasonable BIN price







any others?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1498800


I wish my pr came with that strap on! looks loads better than the stock black one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> So Eaglemoss have taken the next sub for this
> View attachment 1498793
> 
> so far I have seen these two, an original Omega, keeping an eye on it to see what price they run to
> ...


The parnis pilot is a fine watch david!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Issue 8 could be the one that kills MWC for me, it just looks dreadful and that painted sub dial looks awful. If the Zero is good I will risk the next two, but if both look as cheap as the last two.... I think the heights were hit with Pizza and Lufty...

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I was yapping to a lad in work this evening and noticed he was sporting a Sekonda not his usual casio and he said he got a battery in it at the weekend. 10 quid it cost him. Holy jaysus lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was yapping to a lad in work this evening and noticed he was sporting a Sekonda not his usual casio and he said he got a battery in it at the weekend. 10 quid it cost him. Holy jaysus lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I was spying some watches at a little watch kiosk in my local shopping centre when a guy comes to pick his watch up, the woman says ok, when we opened it we found it needed 2 batteries so we replaced them both so that will be £30 in total! I nearly chocked lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was spying some watches at a little watch kiosk in my local shopping centre when a guy comes to pick his watch up, the woman says ok, when we opened it we found it needed 2 batteries so we replaced them both so that will be £30 in total! I nearly chocked lol


I told you about my local jeweler looking for 4 quid each for 2 spring bars lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Wee m8 of mine has Downs Syndrome and was telling me he had a new watch coming but had to wait for the seller (brick n mortar shop) to shorten the strap. Took 3 weeks and cost £30. I told him if he had any watch problems to come to me.
So he brought the watch he had replaced cos it had a snapped deployment. So we sat at computer and found a suitable one on the bay for £1. His broken watch is a titanium Sekonda with titanium strap, but we got a stainless deployment. Cant help but think the shop took advantage of him.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Wee m8 of mine has Downs Syndrome and was telling me he had a new watch coming but had to wait for the seller (brick n mortar shop) to shorten the strap. Took 3 weeks and cost £30. I told him if he had any watch problems to come to me.
> So he brought the watch he had replaced cos it had a snapped deployment. So we sat at computer and found a suitable one on the bay for £1. His broken watch is a titanium Sekonda with titanium strap, but we got a stainless deployment. Cant help but think the shop took advantage of him.


That's shocking!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's shocking!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I know, stainless on titanium. lol.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was spying some watches at a little watch kiosk in my local shopping centre when a guy comes to pick his watch up, the woman says ok, when we opened it we found it needed 2 batteries so we replaced them both so that will be £30 in total! I nearly chocked lol


I've been paying my local jeweller ten quid every 18 months or so to replace both batteries in my Bright-thing B003 fake, a bargain from Canal st in New York fifteen years ago. No more, thanks to this forum and my tool kit I'll be doing it myself tonight.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I've been paying my local jeweller ten quid every 18 months or so to replace both batteries in my Bright-thing B003 fake, a bargain from Canal st in New York fifteen years ago. No more, thanks to this forum and my tool kit I'll be doing it myself tonight.


you do have to be careful with double battery's for example the duel time pep sent me took the back of and you lift out part of the movement and replace the battery at the bottom then while it was out you slid the other out replace it as well but some times there are little crew as well if it a new watch I normal let the shop do it but watch so I know what to do next time


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Issue 8 could be the one that kills MWC for me, it just looks dreadful and that painted sub dial looks awful. If the Zero is good I will risk the next two, but if both look as cheap as the last two.... I think the heights were hit with Pizza and Lufty...
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Is this official ? Its going to have a painted sub dial? Thats ridiculous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Is this official ? Its going to have a painted sub dial? Thats ridiculous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More than likely, pretty certain almost. I won't be buying it

Also if you look on the back of the "oz" mag it's says issue 8 comes with a leatherette strap, real leather ones must have cost too much, or they used real leather to get people hooked and then dropped the quality

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> More than likely, pretty certain almost. I won't be buying it
> 
> Also if you look on the back of the "oz" mag it's says issue 8 comes with a leatherette strap, real leather ones must have cost too much, or they used real leather to get people hooked and then dropped the quality
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Yeah looks like things are going downhill fast. I predict EM loosing a LOT of subscribers.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah looks like things are going downhill fast. I predict EM loosing a LOT of subscribers.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm not that keen on the jap airman either. I don't like all the fancy numbers. Each to their own I know as I was one of few that really liked the French navy watch

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you do have to be careful with double battery's for example the duel time pep sent me took the back of and you lift out part of the movement and replace the battery at the bottom then while it was out you slid the other out replace it as well but some times there are little crew as well if it a new watch I normal let the shop do it but watch so I know what to do next time


Thanks itmw, the one I have is 2 separate pieces, like this;










I'll post my own pictures later, can't find an exact match online.


----------



## snailpace85 (May 20, 2014)

New to the forum but been lurking for a while. I don't normally bother posting on loads of forums all over the internet but you're such an amiable bunch.....

A previous poster talked about one of the good things about the MWC collection was the ability to work through what it is you do and don't like in a watch without spending a lot of money. I've been surprised which ones I liked and wasn't quite so keen on once I'd actually worn them. Like danmh I think I must be a little different to most in my taste - I expected to really like the lufty and not like the frenchy but it's actually the other way round! I'm enjoying the watches and don't mind too much the thought that the next one will have a painted sub-dial. It is only £9.99 after all!!!

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

snailpace85 said:


> New to the forum but been lurking for a while. I don't normally bother posting on loads of forums all over the internet but you're such an amiable bunch.....
> 
> A previous poster talked about one of the good things about the MWC collection was the ability to work through what it is you do and don't like in a watch without spending a lot of money. I've been surprised which ones I liked and wasn't quite so keen on once I'd actually worn them. Like danmh I think I must be a little different to most in my taste - I expected to really like the lufty and not like the frenchy but it's actually the other way round! I'm enjoying the watches and don't mind too much the thought that the next one will have a painted sub-dial. It is only £9.99 after all!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS scott, I've said from day one that the mwc were a great way to try different styles without shelling out lots of cash, but once you find out whats out there for not much more money its hard to justify spending good money on display pieces when you can have a fantastic mech/auto watch for the price of a few mwc's. Painted sub dials are a defo no-no for me especially when you see the likes of the jaragar monaco homage with 2 working subdials & auto movement for around £15.

chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just looked back and I joined this thread on post #366 it's now nearly #11,500 lol!!

Welcome aboard Scott! Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm going to be cancelling after the next 2 watches. I like the look of the Jap pilot but issue 8 looks pants. I was told I'd get the special issue watch in the next delivery as well. Thanks to you guys though I've been exposed to a lot of other affordable watches so would rather be getting those (a SOKI arrived at the weekend!)

I'm going to be putting my lufty and Pizza on Ebay, I don't like either of them. I was thinking of putting them on for a tenner each (incl postage). I had a look on Ebay and there are some stupid prices on there. If anyone's interested, PM me. I've got the lufty on a black/ red nato strap

cheers
Dez


----------



## snailpace85 (May 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Welcome to WUS scott, I've said from day one that the mwc were a great way to try different styles without shelling out lots of cash, but once you find out whats out there for not much more money its hard to justify spending good money on display pieces when you can have a fantastic mech/auto watch for the price of a few mwc's. Painted sub dials are a defo no-no for me especially when you see the likes of the jaragar monaco homage with 2 working subdials & auto movement for around £15.
> 
> chico


Point very much taken Chico. I've been fascinated by people's photos of so many cheap but interesting watches that I'd never heard of. Oh dear, does that mean I'm starting to get hooked? I don't really see too much point in collecting 80 MWCs. I expect Eaglemoss's marketing people are well aware how quickly these sort of things drop off but I'll probably bale out around issue 16 or so. Then, who knows...

Scott


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been toying with the idea of making my own Omega Planet ocean Homage, I was going to buy an Orange dial Orkina and wear it for a few days so I could get an idea if I really liked the dial,
then get a Parnis Automatic and try switching out the face, hands and bezel to end up with a mechanical watch in a decent case, I'm not keen on the Orkina case.
I also figured if that went well I could put a working bezel on the Subby as I'd end up with a spare. And use the black ceramic bezel on my Invicta.
Sounds complicated.


Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> I'm going to be cancelling after the next 2 watches. I like the look of the Jap pilot but issue 8 looks pants. I was told I'd get the special issue watch in the next delivery as well. Thanks to you guys though I've been exposed to a lot of other affordable watches so would rather be getting those (a SOKI arrived at the weekend!)
> 
> I'm going to be putting my lufty and Pizza on Ebay, I don't like either of them. I was thinking of putting them on for a tenner each (incl postage). I had a look on Ebay and there are some stupid prices on there. If anyone's interested, PM me. I've got the lufty on a black/ red nato strap
> 
> ...


Hey Dez enjoy your soki & general rule of thumb on here is if you don't post a pic of your new watch it never happened!!! lol



snailpace85 said:


> Point very much taken Chico. I've been fascinated by people's photos of so many cheap but interesting watches that I'd never heard of. Oh dear, does that mean I'm starting to get hooked? I don't really see too much point in collecting 80 MWCs. I expect Eaglemoss's marketing people are well aware how quickly these sort of things drop off but I'll probably bale out around issue 16 or so. Then, who knows...
> 
> Scott


thats it mate your hooked, u better hide your wallet!!! LOL

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> I've been toying with the idea of making my own Omega Planet ocean Homage, I was going to buy an Orange dial Orkina and wear it for a few days so I could get an idea if I really liked the dial,
> then get a Parnis Automatic and try switching out the face, hands and bezel to end up with a mechanical watch in a decent case, I'm not keen on the Orkina case.
> I also figured if that went well I could put a working bezel on the Subby as I'd end up with a spare. And use the black ceramic bezel on my Invicta.
> Sounds complicated.
> ...


What you think of this alpha po homage david?









chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What you think of this alpha po homage david?
> 
> View attachment 1499345
> 
> ...


Like those too, but I'd heard they'd stopped making that model, although there's one on eBay now that somebody is flipping that they claim they purchased recently.
Parnis do a PO homage too but not with an orange bezel. Which us what is drawing me in the first place.
I am also hovering round the Orient Mako XL II too. Which is probably the best watch on its own merits from what I've seen posted. But going into £100+
There's also a couple from Croton and Qianba, but they just look a bit poor quality.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok, so, the backup vostok came today, and it seems like these 2 f*ck ups are perfect for eachother.

The original one, everything is quite good aesthetically, but the movement was screwed (And my curiosity caused me to bend the hour hand, pretty annoyed with myself but oh well)


The one that came today, the crystal is partially cracked, the dial (Apart from being held down only by hands) is really worn. The minute hand is missing the main body (Dont know what to call it, the bit that has the lume on it). But the movement is... better, at least it works. I would take pictures but my phone charger is messed up. I'll figure something out but yeah. Hopefully 2 wrongs can make a right for once.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

snailpace85 said:


> New to the forum but been lurking for a while. I don't normally bother posting on loads of forums all over the internet but you're such an amiable bunch.....
> 
> A previous poster talked about one of the good things about the MWC collection was the ability to work through what it is you do and don't like in a watch without spending a lot of money. I've been surprised which ones I liked and wasn't quite so keen on once I'd actually worn them. Like danmh I think I must be a little different to most in my taste - I expected to really like the lufty and not like the frenchy but it's actually the other way round! I'm enjoying the watches and don't mind too much the thought that the next one will have a painted sub-dial. It is only £9.99 after all!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Scott, welcome to the madhouse! Are you a digestive or custard cream kind of person, what's your favourite dunkable?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Meanwhile through the letterbox. 








The 'Dad' watch. Seiko5 7009-3180.
Needs a bit of a polish but the face is immaculate. And it was ticking away after it's trip through the postal system, 
Thanks to ITMY for some good advice and directions to search in.


----------



## snailpace85 (May 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hi Scott, welcome to the madhouse! Are you a digestive or custard cream kind of person, what's your favourite dunkable?


Very good! :-d - I like both but if you add the chocolate digestives to the choice, they're the ones for me!


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Hey Dez enjoy your soki & general rule of thumb on here is if you don't post a pic of your new watch it never happened!!! lol


Oh go on then . I've put it on a grey black nato as the strap it came with was poo. Can't argue for a tenner though.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you lads all think that sub dial is going to be pretend? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Like those too, but I'd heard they'd stopped making that model, although there's one on eBay now that somebody is flipping that they claim they purchased recently.
> Parnis do a PO homage too but not with an orange bezel. Which us what is drawing me in the first place.
> I am also hovering round the Orient Mako XL II too. Which is probably the best watch on its own merits from what I've seen posted. But going into £100+
> There's also a couple from Croton and Qianba, but they just look a bit poor quality.
> ...


I just checked the alpha site and it is available for £58, it is a beautiful watch and well regarded within wus, then there's the new parnis po homage which at 45mm, with sapphire quartz, ceramic bezel & a miyota automatic movement all for around £100, has to be seriously considered alongside the orient mako xl. theres just something about the case shape that puts me off compared to the awesome looking mako/ray (which also comes with an orange dial).

































chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Do you lads all think that sub dial is going to be pretend?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I think we'll be surprised if it actually works. Every picture I've seen it's stuck at 9 (45)

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just had a reply from em regarding the sub second dial on issue 8, it's definitely only for show which I think we all knew but sort of hoped it wasn't :-( 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

snailpace85 said:


> New to the forum but been lurking for a while. I don't normally bother posting on loads of forums all over the internet but you're such an amiable bunch.....
> 
> A previous poster talked about one of the good things about the MWC collection was the ability to work through what it is you do and don't like in a watch without spending a lot of money. I've been surprised which ones I liked and wasn't quite so keen on once I'd actually worn them. Like danmh I think I must be a little different to most in my taste - I expected to really like the lufty and not like the frenchy but it's actually the other way round! I'm enjoying the watches and don't mind too much the thought that the next one will have a painted sub-dial. It is only £9.99 after all!!!
> 
> ...


 hiya mate and welcome I know what you mean I was not liking the pizza (Italian diver)but once I pop the second hand off and hey it's my fav now


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just had a reply from em regarding the sub second dial on issue 8, it's definitely only for show which I think we all knew but sort of hoped it wasn't :-(
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


well that's a show stopper for me, that's complete BS, they'd be better not to have included the sub dial than paint one on!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> well that's a show stopper for me, that's complete BS, they'd be better not to have included the sub dial than paint one on!


I agree! I replied with "that's a real shame as there is nothing that makes a watch look more tacky than a fake dial that has no purpose!"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I going to have to sort out my watch box I have some bit's I will trade /give or something lol got lots of dials were I have use the case or sometimes the hand or the crown or spacer so what you got it's Saturday swap shop on a Tuesday lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I going to have to sort out my watch box I have some bit's I will trade /give or something lol got lots of dials were I have use the case or sometimes the hand or the crown or spacer so what you got it's Saturday swap shop on a Tuesday lol


Hi bud, our friend hasn't got back to me yet and according to his profile he hasn't be on for 6 days, maybe he's in Russia getting another consignment


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> well that's a show stopper for me, that's complete BS, they'd be better not to have included the sub dial than paint one on!


 yes think they thought they would go cheap and still hold the price the same they will miss out in the long run I will only cherry pick and if it becomes sub only I will say no thanks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi bud, our friend hasn't got back to me yet and according to his profile he hasn't be on for 6 days, maybe he's in Russia getting another consignment


no worry's we will charge him a late fee haha ..but thanks anyway buddy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I really need to think at least twice before watch hunting in the early hours while under the influence lol, a lovely citizen auto next to Soki for size comparison ;-) 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My missus tells me I ruined my ray putting it on a nato. What you guys think?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

My missus tells me I ruined my ray putting it on a nato. What you guys think?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

looks awesome mate

chico


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> My missus tells me I ruined my ray putting it on a nato. What you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I love the look of the Nato straps. It looks great.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I find it far more comfy than the rubber. Leather and nato are more comfy than rubber or ss, unless you spend a lot on a ss bracelet? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> My missus tells me I ruined my ray putting it on a nato. What you guys think?


Not at all! That is a fine looking watch! and it's been added to my want list lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

snailpace85 said:


> New to the forum but been lurking for a while. I don't normally bother posting on loads of forums all over the internet but you're such an amiable bunch.....
> 
> A previous poster talked about one of the good things about the MWC collection was the ability to work through what it is you do and don't like in a watch without spending a lot of money. I've been surprised which ones I liked and wasn't quite so keen on once I'd actually worn them. Like danmh I think I must be a little different to most in my taste - I expected to really like the lufty and not like the frenchy but it's actually the other way round! I'm enjoying the watches and don't mind too much the thought that the next one will have a painted sub-dial. It is only £9.99 after all!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Scott and welcome. I think the problem with the painted on sub dial is that it looks cheap, and you can get a perfectly functional watch for less than a. Tenner from eBay with a sub dial that works! The early watches were worth the money, perhaps more, and took some of the risk out of the crap shoot that is buying cheap watches on eBay. However if the quality remains low, then for us subscribers we may as well miss every other issue and spend our money on an eBay watch in a similar style. The magazine is not enough to keep us interested, and the thrill of collecting the whole series is diminished when some of the watches look like they are worth even less than a tenner.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Not at all! That is a fine looking watch! and it's been added to my want list lol


Lol sharky. I think it'd be easier for you if you made a list of watches you don't wish for. I feel your pain bud

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Do you lads all think that sub dial is going to be pretend?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I think so (scientifically done by peering closely at couple of pictures). Even though it's a 'pretend' watch, a pretend dial does make it look a bit cheap and nasty, when some of the others thus far have been fine for a tenner (the Digger on the Oz Strap's been on constantly since the NATO arrived, like it a lot - just appeals to me).

The pretend dial just puts me in mind of a trip to Tenerife (you may notice a Spanish Island/Cheap watch theme emerging here ha ha), when a bunch of us bought huge, daft, dumbass bling-watches from a Chinese discount shop near Los Gigantes for €5 each (the holiday catchphrase was 'show 'im the watch!') - they all had obviously fake dials. They also ran for three days before they died. I got mine a new battery because it's an 'unusual conversation starter', but it refuses to run (hands stick at the 10 when you wind it forward to set the time).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Hi Scott and welcome. I think the problem with the painted on sub dial is that it looks cheap, and you can get a perfectly functional watch for less than a. Tenner from eBay with a sub dial that works! The early watches were worth the money, perhaps more, and took some of the risk out of the crap shoot that is buying cheap watches on eBay. However if the quality remains low, then for us subscribers we may as well miss every other issue and spend our money on an eBay watch in a similar style. The magazine is not enough to keep us interested, and the thrill of collecting the whole series is diminished when some of the watches look like they are worth even less than a tenner.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


well said mike


----------



## Staffyman (Mar 11, 2014)

Had it confirmed by MWC the dial is a fake


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Staffyman said:


> Had it confirmed by MWC the dial is a fake


And there goes my interest!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> And there goes my interest!!
> 
> chico


hey chico looks like you need to start a new thread mate ex mwc veterans lol send me a link when you do lol


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I find it far more comfy than the rubber. Leather and nato are more comfy than rubber or ss, unless you spend a lot on a ss bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I agree, this watch came with a very well made rubber strap but I never found it comfortable. It's been one of my most worn watches since I got a Nato for it (albeit an extortionately priced official Fossil one!!!).


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hey chico looks like you need to start a new thread mate ex mwc veterans lol send me a link when you do lol


LOL we might have to start a support group!! will still be interesting seeing all the watches coming out but as far as buying any, i'm done!

PS: no seen kev on for a while????

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

So, is that the multifunction watch they originally said was a chronograph? Is that now with fake dials?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL we might have to start a support group!! will still be interesting seeing all the watches coming out but as far as buying any, i'm done!
> 
> PS: no seen kev on for a while????
> 
> chico


no I ant seen im.. in any of the other threads I have wander thru 

hey Stuart mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> So, is that the multifunction watch they originally said was a chronograph? Is that now with fake dials?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


No, its #8 British Soldier 1950s

Kevs last post was 9th on May


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL we might have to start a support group!!


Will there be biscuits at this group? ;-)


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Will we all have a nice tic talk?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Will there be biscuits at this group? ;-)


Absolutely, loads of them!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Absolutely, loads of them!!
> 
> Chico


That's good to know , BTW my parnis #1 has hit the UK! getting excited now lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> That's good to know , BTW my parnis #1 has hit the UK! getting excited now lol


Getting close now sharky!!! So what's #2???

Chico


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree - the early watches do seem better - last few since the Pizza haven't floated my boat just in terms of looks, and apparently I have enough watches ! Still need a SOKI in my collection i think........
Will pick another MWC up if it appeals enough though. Should still be able to order in from a decent newsagent - that's what I did with the Pizza. 
Fanty, SBS & Pizza in almost daily use & working fine.
Love the forum still as a source of information


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I might put them back on their original straps and have them as display only, the painted dial will look fine in a case but I wouldn't want to wear one!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

I should be getting issues 8 & 9 and the "Chronograph" or whatever it turns out to be all by the weekend and will be cancelling after that. I'm finding so many other watches I'd rather have than these now.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I might put them back on their original straps and have them as display only, the painted dial will look fine in a case but I wouldn't want to wear one!


That's what I've done, I've now got about 20 spare nato straps lol 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> I should be getting issues 8 & 9 and the "Chronograph" or whatever it turns out to be all by the weekend and will be cancelling after that. I'm finding so many other watches I'd rather have than these now.


EM should have upped the quality and reduced the quantity, might have been a better way to go to keep people interested.

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> EM should have upped the quality and reduced the quantity, might have been a better way to go to keep people interested.
> 
> Chico


I think someone said this in the first few pages of this thread. I'd say they've made their money on this already and dont give a .... now?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> EM should have upped the quality and reduced the quantity, might have been a better way to go to keep people interested.
> 
> Chico


nah because if I was paying more I would have gone some where they was doing mechs for the price


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I have built two watches out of some of the parts I had ... what do you think


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I think someone said this in the first few pages of this thread. I'd say they've made their money on this already and dont give a .... now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yeah it was me that said it pep



is that my watch said:


> nah because if I was paying more I would have gone some where they was doing mechs for the price


but maybe EM could have done some mech/auto's or quartz with added functions if there was only 1 watch per month priced at £20.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> yeah it was me that said it pep
> 
> but maybe EM could have done some mech/auto's or quartz with added functions if there was only 1 watch per month priced at £20.
> 
> chico


 they would have still done the same thing and pocket twice as much


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> So what's #2???









This one! ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> View attachment 1499740
> This one! ;-)


Thats nice man iv got that saved in my favs as well, have you seen the price he's doing for, crazy!!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

[email protected]@k


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> View attachment 1499740
> This one! ;-)


Where are you getting that from? Its nice

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> [email protected]@k


What did you do???

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> Where are you getting that from? Its nice
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


It's from a Chinese seller called manbushi-jie (remove the stroke when googling it) and it's £37 right now

Chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> [email protected]@k


Oops
Wont be needing the back on now.
What did you try!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What did you do???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


well I have been having problem putting the back on for the display had taken the back of all the watches to take out the battery all the other were fine but the pizza was being a bugger so I open the one I was wearing up it was an easier one and closed it a couple of time work fine so I swap the dials over shut it up put it in the display box sorted so put the new case together spent ages trying to close it there's something wrong with the case so got a piece of wood and a c-clamp and there you go bugger lol ever time I try that way of doing it the same thing happens


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ouch. Was hoping you were going to say something else. Sorry if you decided on my advice but it worked for mine
(was the pizza also)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ouch. Was hoping you were going to say something else. Sorry if you decided on my advice but it worked for mine


lol it happens mate I will have to see if I can talk some one in to letting me have there fault archie maybe hmmm


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> [email protected]@k


Oh heckfire, did you buy two?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Oh heckfire, did you buy two?


 It's in the display case I was making


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> well that's a show stopper for me, that's complete BS, they'd be better not to have included the sub dial than paint one on!


Anyone got black paint


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol it happens mate I will have to see if I can talk some one in to letting me have there fault archie maybe hmmm


Haha! My son nabbed that. We figured if you pull the crown out you can use gravity to set the archive. He complained it was 5 minutes fast and I told him, that's a good thing as you'll always be early for school lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> no I ant seen im.. in any of the other threads I have wander thru
> 
> hey Stuart mate


I wonder if he got on his bike Been working all day come back to look at posts and there are tons, yesterday I was on for most of the day and night and it felt like a wake did I do something wrong


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just had a reply from em regarding the sub second dial on issue 8, it's definitely only for show which I think we all knew but sort of hoped it wasn't :-(
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


When you compare the features on this to the MWC, it's easy to understand our frustration with EM on the recent offerings;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk been working on my old lucerne bezel numbers glued on a bit rough at the edges small file required


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

an she almost lives I just got to get the right winder and crown


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

M









Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> M
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 fun thing is I have been looking at this mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> an she almost lives I just got to get the right winder and crown


A fraction out with the numbers


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> fun thing is I have been looking at this mate


IF in working order go for it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> When you compare the features on this to the MWC, it's easy to understand our frustration with EM on the recent offerings;
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


I've just posted that link on the EM facebook page ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> IF in working order go for it


showing as spares or repairs


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> showing as spares or repairs


who knows what lurks inside at what cost


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> who knows what lurks inside at what cost


 here but just notice about del Vintage Lot of Mechanical Watches Some 17J Mens Swiss etc Steampunk as Is 10 | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here but just notice about del Vintage Lot of Mechanical Watches Some 17J Mens Swiss etc Steampunk as Is 10 | eBay


Uk job lot would be better no shipping costs


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Uk job lot would be better no shipping costs


yeah and better con would help to but I got another one to add to my list to keep an eye out for


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well that's 3 of my watches listed on the bay


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> When you compare the features on this to the MWC, it's easy to understand our frustration with EM on the recent offerings;
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Particularly like feature 4
4. Automatic winding mechanical movement with date and day display lets you wear the watch anytime.
?

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

OK Chico if you're on commission, 







they owe you for 1


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> OK Chico if you're on commission,
> View attachment 1499988
> 
> they owe you for 1


LOL if only!! Look forward to seeing it

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> OK Chico if you're on commission,
> View attachment 1499988
> 
> they owe you for 1


If you want to look at alpha radomar style video the watch looks amazing its a wind up fully working chrono. Only 12 of the real ones were ever made Have not as yet seen any alphas on ebay am keeping looking £120 was the price new last year
google alpha 1993 radimar watch review


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

See our pal amil has some NOS vostoks, with silver dials, up, on the bay

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> See our pal amil has some NOS vostoks, with silver dials, up, on the bay


Wonder if I'm still on the blacklist lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Wonder if I'm still on the blacklist lol


lol I was just on the ruskie threads and I was reading some fun comments from our nutty comrade lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

He unblocked me after a couple weeks


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> He unblocked me after a couple weeks


You finished college now blanchy?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> See our pal amil has some NOS vostoks, with silver dials, up, on the bay
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 if you go for anything give me a shout then if we can't get anything from the ads we could maybe double up on an order mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya guys, phew that was some catch up. I've had a couple of rough days what with the car being vandalised on Saturday and then coming into work last night to find out that the union rep is trying to sell a couple of us down the river just to guarantee a couple of extra hours overtime for him and his select buddies so there's not been much time for watches. 
Anyway after catching up I'm with the majority on here EM can swivel if they're going to put cra**y fake sub dials on their watches then I'm out. I will cancel my subscription after I have received the display case as as I look at it with the money I've already spent I've kind of already payed for it but after that I'm out. As has already been pointed out there's much better watches out there for the same price or even cheaper in the case of the Jaragar on amazon that someone posted a few pages back. 
So the question is, are we going to have some type of Eagle Moss veterans/survivors thread ? 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys, phew that was some catch up. I've had a couple of rough days what with the car being vandalised on Saturday and then coming into work last night to find out that the union rep is trying to sell a couple of us down the river just to guarantee a couple of extra hours overtime for him and his select buddies so there's not been much time for watches.
> Anyway after catching up I'm with the majority on here EM can swivel if they're going to put cra**y fake sub dials on their watches then I'm out. I will cancel my subscription after I have received the display case as as I look at it with the money I've already spent I've kind of already payed for it but after that I'm out. As has already been pointed out there's much better watches out there for the same price or even cheaper in the case of the Jaragar on amazon that someone posted a few pages back.
> So the question is, are we going to have some type of Eagle Moss veterans/survivors thread ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yes and I think the honour should go to chico to set it up mate as he did so well the first time


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes and I think the honour should go to chico to set it up mate as he did so well the first time


Here here.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

PoliceDog said:


> In case anyone is still interested (it's _closure_ for me ;-) )
> 
> Here's the email I received from Atkinson's management this morning:
> 
> ...


Last exam in the morning then I need to finish a report and give a 15 minute presentation on Monday so nearly there


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

^I quoted pep and that came up instead?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> ^I quoted pep and that came up instead?


I've just read that half a dozen times and still couldn't work out what it all meant lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just read that half a dozen times and still couldn't work out what it all meant lol


I have no idea where that quote came from lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL if only!! Look forward to seeing it
> 
> Chico





smeagal said:


> If you want to look at alpha radomar style video the watch looks amazing its a wind up fully working chrono. Only 12 of the real ones were ever made Have not as yet seen any alphas on ebay am keeping looking £120 was the price new last year
> google alpha 1993 radimar watch review


Think the 3 PAM homages (Pizza included) are enough to enable me to resist this one. nnnnnggghhh!!!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> See our pal amil has some NOS vostoks, with silver dials, up, on the bay
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Mornin all

I saw the pics on WUS but I couldn't find them in the bay.

It looks like the painted sub dial conundrum has been resolved and it is a printed dial. I won't be replacing the strap on that one. 
It could have been worse - the goalie could have had a painted date window!

I won this last night - pretty sure it's the same as the EM movements, so I got a spare. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131189802317

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I think the special editions that they are charging more for will be the only ones with additional working features and dials. My money went out to EM yesterday. I'm staying in for the time being. Looking forward to the Japanese Pilot.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> [email protected]@k


Noooooooo! Pizza bites the dust :'(

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Noooooooo! Pizza bites the dust :'(
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


for the time being. the face and movement survive so I have just got to find the right case to put it in this one is a tad small for it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I think the special editions that they are charging more for will be the only ones with additional working features and dials. My money went out to EM yesterday. I'm staying in for the time being. Looking forward to the Japanese Pilot.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 morning mate I will still pick up one if it takes my fancy but I not just going to keep buying them as I have the others . there better things out there I have seen some lovey Russian mechanical watches for the same prices ok that not with the del if you see what mean .. anyway lovely morning here so I hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Au contrere. I picked this one from asap31 for under £10 inc delivery


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a stroll around town yesterday, browsing in the pawn shops and money lenders, must have seen over 500 watches, mostly crap, but some nicer pieces, including a lovely old Seiko 5 on steel bracelet. I also spotted this in Cash Converters, a bit out of my price range as all I'm hunting for is a couple of watches to experiment with my tool kit.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Au contrere. I picked this one from asap31 for under £10 inc delivery


but you had an issue with him so he did you a good deal on that one when you put the two together but yes the Russian watch is the way to go I think what do you say mate

an on that note how is it running mate after the swop out and yeah she's a beauty


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

No this one was auction. Bid was $1 (59p) then added postage brought it in at under £10.
He did include my donor watch in the package but that was irrelevant to the bid.

The repaired watch is running perfect. Still in the process of regulating but +/- 10-15 secs per day. Just about to check it now









Update currently +13.1 secs per day


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> No this one was auction. Bid was $1 (59p) then added postage brought it in at under £10.
> He did include my donor watch in the package but that was irrelevant to the bid.
> 
> The repaired watch is running perfect. Still in the process of regulating but +/- 10-15 secs per day. Just about to check it now
> ...


 sorry my bad lol I am losing track with all the ruskies you have got of late lol ..yes that was a deal an no mistake I will have to keep an eye on that site


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning fellow MWC veterans. Old-skooling it today with my 15 year-old Next watch (only just noticed the date is wrong!). It doesn't get a whole heap of wrist-time and has a super-narrow 16mm strap. It used to have a second hand: it came loose about 10 years ago, so took it to be repaired. Went to pick it up and the bloke said "That should do it" - he'd removed the second hand. Likde it because it has a classic 'dad-watch' feel to it. Have a good day folks.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah the russians watches are value for low cash.
Also HMT from India.
Would like to find equivalents from all major countries, must be cheap, durable and distinctive


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Dad-watch.
Love it, the the words I was looking for to describe the Italian diver with the second hand removed


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yeah the russians watches are value for low cash.
> Also HMT from India.
> Would like to find equivalents from all major countries, must be cheap, durable and distinctive


that is a brilliant idea mate 

and I have decide to mount he first six only as they were the best what to you think guys


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just had a look on eBay and searched "asap31" he's got some lovely watches and I was going to bid on a few but expected delivery on something ending today is 24th July? We're not even in June yet! Also in his description he says delivery from Russia is 40-50 DAYS !!

I'm not waiting that long!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

It does take a few weeks but thats Russian post for you. Has to go to Moscow for clearance before export. And Russia in unimaginably larger than the UK. Second biggest country in the world.

Just in case your now wondering, the answer is Canada lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've just had a look on eBay and searched "asap31" he's got some lovely watches and I was going to bid on a few but expected delivery on something ending today is 24th July? We're not even in June yet! Also in his description he says delivery from Russia is 40-50 DAYS !!
> 
> I'm not waiting that long!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


yeah and I think that's what holds a lot of people back that's why i said to pep if he was getting something could I double up with him lol I think it a bit quicker but ask foxy he has dealt wit him a few times ? well at least twice lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that is a brilliant idea mate
> 
> and I have decide to mount he first six only as they were the best what to you think guys


Swap pizza and putin for the correct order. Looks good, all set for your favourite nato


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Swap pizza and putin for the correct order. Looks good, all set for your favourite nato


 the Putin don't look right were the pizza is it sort of needs to be in the centre I was hoping no one would notice lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive been toying with the idea of getting a seamaster dial with date and finding a movement with date and fixing the french one.

OR

I can get the dial, i know it will fit in Soki, but hands are a problem. Then the bezel will be another problem


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ive been toying with the idea of getting a seamaster dial with date and finding a movement with date and fixing the french one.
> 
> OR
> 
> I can get the dial, i know it will fit in Soki, but hands are a problem. Then the bezel will be another problem


 what hands would you need mate I would be happy to see what I got mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

danmh said:


> I've just had a look on eBay and searched "asap31" he's got some lovely watches and I was going to bid on a few but expected delivery on something ending today is 24th July? We're not even in June yet! Also in his description he says delivery from Russia is 40-50 DAYS !!
> 
> I'm not waiting that long!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


You would be quicker walking to russia to pick it up!!! lol

chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Can anyone help me with this? I'm looking to try and adjust the date wheel. As you can see the date doesn't come all the way in to the window and you can still see some of yesterday's date at the bottom

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You would be quicker walking to russia to pick it up!!! lol
> 
> chico


Yeah, that's not for me Chico - 50 days delivery lol. I thought 10 days from china was a painfully long enough wait lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what hands would you need mate I would be happy to see what I got mate


Ahh theres the rub.
The Seamaster 300 hands for this dial. (Ive just bought it)
The dial is for a dg2813 movement and will fit on the SOKI.
But the dg2813 hands are too big for the soki. The apparent solution is to snip the base from the soki hands and superglue them to the dg2813 hands.

Might get lucky and find the mw hands fit ir can be made to fit.

Anyhoo heres the link for the dial. 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/150878033386?nav=SEARCH
Ive ordered the dial, its under £4. Will see where i go with it. Might be months before i decide.
Might even buy the case, hands and movement and just make a new one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

danmh said:


> Yeah, that's not for me Chico - 50 days delivery lol. I thought 10 days from china was a painfully long enough wait lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


defo mate thats a joke!! 10 days from china is painful but im about to go through it all over again!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ahh theres the rub.
> The Seamaster 300 hands for this dial. (Ive just bought it)
> The dial is for a dg2813 movement and will fit on the SOKI.
> But the dg2813 hands are too big for the soki. The apparent solution is to snip the base from the soki hands and superglue them to the dg2813 hands.
> ...


that dial looks good I would buy the parts and make it your self it will mean more to you mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Afternoon lads. I'm all morning sorting vossies for a pal and think we finally sorted ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Afternoon lads. I'm all morning sorting vossies for a pal and think we finally sorted ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


and I bet he's chuff lol I know I would be


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys! Did you al hear about the 'Magic' tractor!!!!!


It turned into a field!!!!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Can anyone help me with this? I'm looking to try and adjust the date wheel. As you can see the date doesn't come all the way in to the window and you can still see some of yesterday's date at the bottom
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


you could take the back of and see if it is sitting right if not realign it but some tend to have this happen and there's not much that can be done I think things like this make it more unique lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well that's part 1 of 3 received to go on my parnis watch  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's part 1 of 3 received to go on my parnis watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do those clasp work I have ever used one before


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how do those clasp work I have ever used one before


you take the buckle off your leather strap, fasten that to the open end to the left of the pic. the other end of the strap feeds through the other end of the buckle, theres a pin to locate in the hole of the buckle.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you take the buckle off your leather strap, fasten that to the open end to the left of the pic. the other end of the strap feeds through the other end of the buckle, theres a pin to locate in the hole of the buckle.


lol don't know if I like it or not lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol don't know if I like it or not lol


Maybe if you see it on a strap, 


















Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Maybe if you see it on a strap,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cheer's buddy how comfortably are they mate looks good thou


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's buddy how comfortably are they mate looks good thou


It's very comfortable. it's the first time I've used one and I have to say it doesn't feel any different to without it ;-)


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's part 1 of 3 received to go on my parnis watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a clasp like that on my Briel Globe. Perhaps it's my wrist, but I find it really uncomfortable. 
Really should do something about it but I love the rubber strap









Which Watch Today?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is western union any good for sending money and are they reasonable in their charges ?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's part 1 of 3 received to go on my parnis watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interestingly the man bush has a number of watches where the deployment clasp is branded, see the photo. The clasp he offers for separate sale, however, is unbranded. Go figure. I know which one I would prefer on my Parnis, if I had one.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is western union any good for sending money and are they reasonable in their charges ?


I've always been told to stay away from western union, something about money not being able to be traced or something like that

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've always been told to stay away from western union, something about money not being able to be traced or something like that
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


which one would you use then and which one has the best prices


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's part 1 of 3 received to go on my parnis watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sharky, I'm waiting on a pvd one for my pilot



is that my watch said:


> cheer's buddy how comfortably are they mate looks good thou





sharkyfisher said:


> It's very comfortable. it's the first time I've used one and I have to say it doesn't feel any different to without it ;-)


Don't think there's much difference in comfort, but imho they prolong the life of your strap & if I would have had one I might not have dropped mine 4 times when putting it on!!!

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Interestingly the man bush has a number of watches where the deployment clasp is branded, see the photo. The clasp he offers for separate sale, however, is unbranded. Go figure. I know which one I would prefer on my Parnis, if I had one.


The manbush is very friendly & approachable with requests, I have sent over 50 emails to him and he's answered every one, the last one being this morning!!

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Gift for Soki.










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys just saw this thread you should take a look guys Ebay database hacked


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys just saw this thread you should take a look guys Ebay database hacked


Wouldn't be that worried. What can they gain? They can't access your payment method so they can't buy or sell even if they do get access to your account, and to be honest there's nothing on/about my ebay account they couldn't get off the Electoral Roll from the comfort of their armchair.

If anyone wants to hack my account they won't get anywhere - my account automatically buys cheap watches. So it's easy to spot those hackers - they're all wearing Sokis....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Wouldn't be that worried. What can they gain? They can't access your payment method so they can't buy or sell even if they do get access to your account, and to be honest there's nothing on/about my ebay account they couldn't get off the Electoral Roll from the comfort of their armchair.
> 
> If anyone wants to hack my account they won't get anywhere - my account automatically buys cheap watches. So it's easy to spot those hackers - they're all wearing Sokis....


 cool just thought I would put it out there as ebay had this to say eBay Inc. To Ask eBay Users To Change Passwords | ebay inc

quite today ant it guys


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> quite today ant it guys


sure is mate must be the lovely weather!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> cool just thought I would put it out there as ebay had this to say eBay Inc. To Ask eBay Users To Change Passwords | ebay inc
> 
> quite today ant it guys


Yeh I read it, but you can spend your life changing passwords and logins if you follow every bit of advice that comes out. Doubt anyone's got anything to worry about with eBay. If it had been paypal that got hacked, yeah I'd be in like a shot to change things. But for ebay it's a waste of effort really.

If they really want to clone my account and get access to my HUGE seventy-something feedbacks - and the dozen I didn't get from Rebirth - then they're welcome.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> sure is mate must be the lovely weather!
> 
> chico


 yeah I ant complaining it's been lovely here so I'm keeping my gob shut so as not to jinks it lol yeah so have you thought any more of doing another thread mate for mwc vets


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I ant complaining it's been lovely here so I'm keeping my gob shut so as not to jinks it lol yeah so have you thought any more of doing another thread mate for mwc vets


i was thinking we would be better staying here, we are so far into it regarding posts & views it must be one of the most popular threads on wus! be a shame to abandon it like an old rag!! lol

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Couldn't we just rename it? "The thread for those who used to like EM till they shafted us with sh*t watches"


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think renaming it would be better I think if we moved to another thread we would loose some posters. 

And even if were not getting the em watches itd still be good to hear from people who are so we know what to cherry pick


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Couldn't we just rename it? "The thread for those who used to like EM till they shafted us with sh*t watches"


That made me giggle. I like it well done Chrono.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm still fuming and smarting over EM deciding to give us watches with painted-on dials. Whoever in their office came up with that idea needs a major b!tch-slap or four.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Number 8 is lucky in China thats when it all goes wrong for us and its meant to be a british army watch oh how they have let us all down, from the beginning I said it was the one I wanted now i will have to use my wifes nail varnish remover to at least make it look more real looking, what do you all think


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I was just having a look at the MWC website. The subscriber 'Chrono' is now a day/date function "inspired by a chronograph". I wouldn't be surprised if the gift watch box was a flat pack.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Number 8 is lucky in China thats when it all goes wrong for us and its meant to be a british army watch oh how they have let us all down, from the beginning I said it was the one I wanted now i will have to use my wifes nail varnish remover to at least make it look more real looking, what do you all think


I'm tempted to see if it will blend :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Number 8 is lucky in China thats when it all goes wrong for us and its meant to be a british army watch oh how they have let us all down, from the beginning I said it was the one I wanted now i will have to use my wifes nail varnish remover to at least make it look more real looking, what do you all think


yeah it was one of the three I really wanted that and the raf's and thinking about the para as well I think they are really going to need to do something as I'm ready to say I'm out I think the first six look great on a wall display but the other may look cheap


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

everyone on EM's facebook page is now looking for alternative watches and posting them lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> everyone on EM's facebook page is now looking for alternative watches and posting them lol


 got the link to that mate


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I was just having a look at the MWC website. The subscriber 'Chrono' is now a day/date function "inspired by a chronograph". I wouldn't be surprised if the gift watch box was a flat pack.


And here we have the latest offering from EM:









Firstly, you may notice there are no numbers. Well, that's because the dial is _inspired by_ watches that have numbers to show you where the hours are.
And although the hands may look white, they are actually _inspired by_ watches with silver or gold hands.
Secondly, you may notice there's no date window. As an _inspired by_ a watch that has a date window, you'll just have to imagine.
And it probably hasn't escaped your attention there's no day window either. But it's been _inspired by_ a watch with a day window, but I'm sure your iPhone will be able to tell you the day anyway.

And there's no lume. Well, because it's _inspired by_ a watch with lumes there aren't any, so just don't wear it at night.
But there *is *an _inspired by_ chronograph on the dial. You may have to squint a bit to see it. Or a lot. Again, don't use it at night, because the chronograph's lume is again _inspired-by_.

However, we being EM, and not too cheap, we have included the o'clock bit on the bottom of the dial. That's so you don't have to imagine the o'clock bit.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got the link to that mate


here ya go, https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossMilitary?fref=ts ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm tempted to see if it will blend :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


CwCs have second hands if I do away with the small dummy one we have a army watch with the crows foot ,or is it a tenner down the drain.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> And here we have the latest offering from EM:
> 
> View attachment 1501159
> 
> ...


don't forget the rubber strap, inspired by watches that have a leather strap! ;-)


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Or perhaps the digitaly inspired pocket watch


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

*"EM, it has come to my attention that you are doing a few 
watches with painted-on (ie non-functional) sub-dials. You 
DO know that's about the biggest screw-up or faux pas 
you can possibly make with a watch, don't you? If you're 
planning on issuing them, don't. There's no quicker way to 
lose customers, believe me."
*
Let's see how often EM read their fb page, and if they take any notice.


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)

Sigh, I was just planning on starting a thread entitiled, "Looking for an affordable watch with a painted-on non-functional sub dial." I guess I will not now because I will get laughed at on these forums but I am sick of having to buy multi-thousand dollar watches if I want a painted-on non-functional sub dial. The worst is sometimes the cheaper brands will trick you with pictures where they look non-functional but then when they arrive, sure enough the hands are moving. Don't get me wrong. I can mod it by removing the hand and painting one on but it just isn't the same.


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Re. Eaglemoss... This is *extremely interesting*... I did some Googling and found who (it's a separate company) could well be handling almost all Eaglemoss affairs: their partworks, customer relations etc etc! Data Base Factory - Case studies | Eaglemoss Fair Runner


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> *"EM, it has come to my attention that you are doing a few
> watches with painted-on (ie non-functional) sub-dials. You
> DO know that's about the biggest screw-up or faux pas
> you can possibly make with a watch, don't you? If you're
> ...


Interesting that one of the comments from EM on their FB page is that they have no pictures of any watch after issue 9. I'm sure someone posted later issues on this thread weeks ago, am I right?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fair Runner said:


> Re. Eaglemoss... This is *extremely interesting*... I did some Googling and found who (it's a separate company) *could well be handling almost all *Eaglemoss affairs: their partworks, customer relations etc etc! Data Base Factory - Case studies | Eaglemoss Fair Runner


Well, they didn't do a very good job of stopping whichever EM moron it was from thinking a painted sub-dial watch was a good idea.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how about we send one around the world and see how long it takes to get nick lol I got a spare ozzie


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Interesting that one of the comments from EM on their FB page is that they have no pictures of any watch after issue 9. I'm sure someone posted later issues on this thread weeks ago, am I right?


 no we put up a list an then talked on watch we thought it mite be based on


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> how about we send one around the world and see how long it takes to get nick lol I got a spare ozzie


What? Send an EM watch around the world? To see if it'll get nicked?
Don't be daft. No thief is that desperate.


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Re. Eaglemoss... This is *extremely interesting*... I did some Googling and found who (it's a separate company) could well be handling almost all Eaglemoss affairs: their partworks, customer relations etc etc! Data Base Factory - Case studies | Eaglemoss Fair Runner


So it seems much of EM is outsourced, including "_Processing and managing all payments_"! Fair Runner


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> how about we send one around the world and see how long it takes to get nick lol I got a spare ozzie


Do it with the RAF painted-on chrono. I guarantee you could send that thing through Romania, Bombay, Ali Baba and his 40 thieves and it will STILL find it's way to you.
There are some things even thieves will turn down.....


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Interesting that one of the comments from EM on their FB page is that they have no pictures of any watch after issue 9. I'm sure someone posted later issues on this thread weeks ago, am I right?


Those were pictures from a survey that EM asked a few people to take. They probably won't release any more pictures until after issue 9 (that is, if there are any watches after issue 9...)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> how about we send one around the world and see how long it takes to get nick lol I got a spare ozzie


That's a great idea mate, there has been a few threads about watches getting sent round the world and members take pics from their location, I would be up for sending my lufty on its travels to someone then they pass it on and see if we can get it round the world, who's up for it?

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Will only be the British Isles? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's a great idea mate, there has been a few threads about watches getting sent round the world and members take pics from their location, I would be up for sending my lufty on its travels to someone then they pass it on and see if we can get it round the world, who's up for it?
> 
> Chico


yeah I was reading one this afternoon and thought it was fun and cool how It was going everywhere and people taking photos of it and then every couple of week it got sent some where else 

hey pep mate I was thinking like vlad type deal


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I was reading one this afternoon and thought it was fun and cool how It was going everywhere and people taking photos of it and then every couple of week it got sent some where else
> 
> hey pep mate I was thinking like vlad type deal


Remember kevs watch in Florida the sub it sunk without a trace.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Will only be the British Isles?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


No mate all over the world!!!



is that my watch said:


> yeah I was reading one this afternoon and thought it was fun and cool how It was going everywhere and people taking photos of it and then every couple of week it got sent some where else
> 
> hey pep mate I was thinking like vlad type deal


They're great threads and sum of the pics are superb , I think the idea is you keep it for 2 weeks and try and take sum pics of the watch at some sort of famous landmark or historical site of that city then pass it on. We should send it round the British isles first then get it transatlantic!!

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

We need to come up with a name for the lufty, one of the other threads was called "the world travels of vasco de parnis" it was a parnis power reserve. And itmw you have to start the thread mate!!


Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No mate all over the world!!!
> 
> They're great threads and sum of the pics are superb , I think the idea is you keep it for 2 weeks and try and take sum pics of the watch at some sort of famous landmark or historical site of that city then pass it on. We should send it round the British isles first then get it transatlantic!!
> 
> Chico


 yeah but you would have to do something to lufty to make it one of a kind. vlad had a chipped crystal and a burn mark at the two so we new it was him any ideas


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> We need to come up with a name for the lufty, one of the other threads was called "the world travels of vasco de parnis" it was a parnis power reserve. And itmw you have to start the thread mate!!
> 
> Chico


 you would have to tell me how mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think it would have to be called Gunther?

On reflection, would it be a good idea to send around a luftwaffee watch?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Wot about " the glorious goings on of Gunther lufty"

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think it would have to be called Gunther?
> 
> On reflection, would it be a good idea to send around a luftwaffee watch?


 I was thinking subby it's a lot more solid and as I like reading vlad's travels it similar in looks to boot and I mite jut make a mark under the 2 in vlads honour simple v maybe lol 

" the glorious goings on of Gunther subby"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The roamings of the little rolex wannabee


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

If you were sending the Froggy, it could be _The Voyages of Phileas Frogg_.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The glorious goings on of little subby!

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

If we are sending one round the world it simply must be the British Soldier with the painted on dial!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was thinking subby because it was an English sbs watch so it could travel around uk then over to Ireland both north and republic and then maybe France and onwards from there last person who has it sends it to the next person of there choice keep it light and fun and no really rules just a bit of fun 



The glorious goings on of little subby!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If we are sending one round the world it simply must be the British Soldier with the painted on dial!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


well I was thinking of send one of the good ones shall we say mwc at there best lol 

The glorious goings on of little subby!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I was thinking of send one of the good ones shall we say mwc at there best lol
> 
> The glorious goings on of little subby!


But if you use the British soldier you will know it is definitely the real watch, as nobody is going to wear it for any other purpose ;-)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> But if you use the British soldier you will know it is definitely the real watch, as nobody is going to wear it for any other purpose ;-)
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I suppose I could do something with the dial like put a sticker on the fake bit or paint it or something like that we got what a week is it till it comes out I will pop for the watch and the first posting cost... so think of titles and what we can do to hide the fake sub-dial


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Its a bit out there.
You could find the seiko movement that has the micro dial at 6 and swap it into the brit
The vd78 looks right
But its 3.45mm tall. The al55a is 2.99mm
I dont know for certain if it will fit under the hood. Anyone know?
Then just paint out the fake hand. Poke a hole and find a hand.
Need to find the data sheet but im on the mobile now. And its not gonna be cheap. Somehow I understand why they didnt put the dial in but why paint it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Its a bit out there.
> You could find the seiko movement that has the micro dial at 6 and swap it into the brit
> The vd78 looks right
> But its 3.45mm tall. The al55a is 2.99mm
> ...


i'm thinking of whitening out the circle then putting some thing there but what ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Its a bit out there.
> You could find the seiko movement that has the micro dial at 6 and swap it into the brit
> The vd78 looks right
> But its 3.45mm tall. The al55a is 2.99mm
> ...


if they had left it out I would have been happier I would have gave it to the jap to see what the next lot was like but I gots me a feeling It's going down hill fast


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> i'm thinking of whitening out the circle then putting some thing there but what ?


how about the WUS logo?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Isnt the next brit just the same but with the arrow instead of dial. Though the first issue of the magazine states that its an offence to sell items with that arrow unless issued by the government. Therefore it would open them up to liable. I wonder if thats gonna disappear too


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Isnt the next brit just the same but with the arrow instead of dial. Though the first issue of the magazine states that its an offence to sell items with that arrow unless issued by the government. Therefore it would open them up to liable. I wonder if thats gonna disappear too


 well we would be using this one for the travels


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how about the WUS logo?


 I like it but copyright mite not


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like it but copyright mite not


maybe the owners would like a bit of free advertising? ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I like it but copyright mite not


You're not selling it, so no reason for them to get the ump if you used the logo.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You're not selling it, so no reason for them to get the ump if you used the logo.


 anyway you could do one the size of the sub-dial or slightly smaller then p.m it to me mate


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> anyway you could do one the size of the sub-dial or slightly smaller then p.m it to me mate


Yeah, no probs. Dunno what size that equates to, but I could just bung a load of different sizes on a page and pm it. Give me a few mins.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't pm it, as it won't let us attach anything to pm's but see if I can add it here. If you need it bigger/smaller/more, let me know. It's a simple job to do more.
Just right click and save as.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I can't pm it, as it won't let us attach anything to pm's but see if I can add it here. If you need it bigger/smaller/more, let me know. It's a simple job to do more.
> Just right click and save as.
> View attachment 1501410


yeah it was playing up for me this afternoon I keep send things but they never shown up the other end I think it will be the first or second one so thanks and thanks was it sharky for idea


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

See how they come out, that'll tell us if the sizes are in the right ballpark. If they're not, I can run off smaller or bigger ones until we get the right size.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> See how they come out, that'll tell us if the sizes are in the right ballpark. If they're not, I can run off smaller or bigger ones until we get the right size.


 I will print it out in the morning and try it up against this as a guide


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Anybody bought from wangxiaohong522 on eBay? Does a nice line in Parnis but I'm looking at buying a 6497 movement from him


Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning chaps.

Just catching up with the thread. Sending the EM watch round the country is an excellent idea. Looking forward to seeing it in some picturesque (& maybe ironically unpicturesque) locations.

Also, my next Vostok arrived yesterday. Cost about the same as 2 watches with painted subdials, but it's mechanical, includes a working date window. The submarine, however is painted on & much to my disappointment does not function.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

No pictures? Didn't happen.
Do you mean a vostok submarine with painted date window?

Update: Doh! Lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Lol. The date window works - it's the submarine that doesn't work, its just a painted one. (Sorry, my strange sense of humour)

Here's a quick pic - I've put it on a blue NATO, what do you think? I don't like leather straps.









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"
Edit; it looks black on my phone - but it's in fact a blue dial, and blue NATO.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lol. The date window works - it's the submarine that doesn't work, its just a painted one. (Sorry, my strange sense of humour)
> 
> Here's a quick pic - I've put it on a blue NATO, what do you think? I don't like leather straps.
> 
> ...


After my Vostok Amphibia arrived, I told myself no more, but damn, pictures like that seriously test my resolve.....!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lol. The date window works - it's the submarine that doesn't work, its just a painted one. (Sorry, my strange sense of humour)
> 
> Here's a quick pic - I've put it on a blue NATO, what do you think? I don't like leather straps.
> 
> ...


Yeah I got that baby to lol has a very wobble winder don't they lol you have to pull it all the way out and pull tight to change or winding took me a good few minutes to work it out lol but she's a darling ant she


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey airfixer did you every get round to doing anything about the ruskie in the junk shop you saw a good while ago ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> After my Vostok Amphibia arrived, I told myself no more, but damn, pictures like that seriously test my resolve.....!


I know what you mean. When I saw it I wasn't looking to buy one - just browsing. Before I knew it the buy it now button was screaming "click me!"



Fox Covert said:


> Looking good


Thanks Fox



is that my watch said:


> Yeah I got that baby to lol has a very wobble winder don't they lol you have to pull it all the way out and pull tight to change or winding took me a good few minutes to work it out lol but she's a darling ant she


Lol yeah I've now got 4 Komandirskie, so I'm a wobbly crown veteran - really impressed with them

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I found a nice cheap watch with working sub seconds, unfortunately it's a digital lol ;-)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Slightly off topic, I found this on Amazon, thought at that price and with free postage it would be good enough to practice on.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...200_QL40&qid=1400741018&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so as we are talking about Russian watches I have saw a site that Is more expensive but the watches are first rate quality from what I can see and they will ship out in 2-4 weeks so a rough cost would be $105.00 to your door I don't know anything about them it was just someone was saying about waiting 2 month for del were they dispatch fast they say so here it is Watches | rugift.com


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Slightly off topic, I found this on Amazon, thought at that price and with free postage it would be good enough to practice on.
> 
> Unisex Geneva Silicone Jelly Gel Quartz Analog Sports Wrist Watch Orange:Amazon.co.uk:Watches


lol with mwc messing us around have we got a topic to go off lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

For all you guys looking for the Parnis Portuguese Power Reserve it looks like Jackson might have some in (Jackson is like Getat, a well known seller of PAM homages).

Search for Jackson Tse then click on homages, then IWC style and there you go.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey airfixer did you every get round to doing anything about the ruskie in the junk shop you saw a good while ago ?


I went back - offered him £25 but he wouldn't budge from £40. Seems a lot for an old post cccp but pre Russian fed 'dirskie

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Is issue 8 out today?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I went back - offered him £25 but he wouldn't budge from £40. Seems a lot for an old post cccp but pre Russian fed 'dirskie
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Quicker saying 'early to mid 90s'


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> Is issue 8 out today?


No, it's next week


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> For all you guys looking for the Parnis Portuguese Power Reserve it looks like Jackson might have some in (Jackson is like Getat, a well known seller of PAM homages).
> 
> Search for Jackson Tse then click on homages, then IWC style and there you go.


Shaggy i emailed jackson about the PR and his reply was simply "no stock"!! I think the only way to get one is thru a private sale! hint hint shaggy!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I went back - offered him £25 but he wouldn't budge from £40. Seems a lot for an old post cccp but pre Russian fed 'dirskie
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


well when you take in the waiting time and cost and not be sure of condition 40 quid ant that bad you can get it a good look see at it and see if you get a feeling for it and least you can take it home straight away if nice enough I would maybe 

got ant pics of condition


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Any update on your PR sharky?


chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Any update on your PR sharky?
> 
> chico


not yet, tracking just says it's in the UK. it's been like that since the 19th


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> not yet, tracking just says it's in the UK. it's been like that since the 19th


I think you should get it any day now mate!

postman just came with a wee parcel for me!!

a watch vice









great wee tool for £2

chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think you should get it any day now mate!
> 
> postman just came with a wee parcel for me!!
> 
> ...


Have you got the link for that Chico? I can find them cheap in china, was that from UK?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

danmh said:


> Have you got the link for that Chico? I can find them cheap in china, was that from UK?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


No probs mate, this one was from china ordered it last thursday, came today!

#2058 Watch Repair tool - Universal Watch Case Holder Adjustable Pin Location | eBay

chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No probs mate, this one was from china ordered it last thursday, came today!
> 
> #2058 Watch Repair tool - Universal Watch Case Holder Adjustable Pin Location | eBay
> 
> chico


7 days, you can't moan at that an you. I've just ordered one anyway 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

danmh said:


> 7 days, you can't moan at that an you. I've just ordered one anyway
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Defo mate & for £2 it's brilliant, lufty fits no problem & it will prob take a 50mm case

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono they need to be small mate if poss they print up large cheer's matey


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey chrono they need to be small mate if poss they print up large cheer's matey


Okay I'll get on it. We may lose resolution as the smallest one I did last night was 24 pixels square.
How much smaller are we talking about? Half the size of that one? Quarter?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well when you take in the waiting time and cost and not be sure of condition 40 quid ant that bad you can get it a good look see at it and see if you get a feeling for it and least you can take it home straight away if nice enough I would maybe
> 
> got ant pics of condition


The condition wasn't great. Good for a 20 year old watch I suppose. But Foxs mate sells similar condition and age watches for a dollar plus postage, which works out to less than a tenner. 
It's one of the Komandirskie submarines - the one with a blue and black dial which seem to be quite common.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Try this one ITMW. I've gone from 24px up by 10px each one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Okay I'll get on it. We may lose resolution as the smallest one I did last night was 24 pixels square.
> How much smaller are we talking about? Half the size of that one? Quarter?


 about half the smallest one or maybe quarter of the size to 

hang on I did not see your next post so I will give it ago mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The condition wasn't great. Good for a 20 year old watch I suppose. But Foxs mate sells similar condition and age watches for a dollar plus postage, which works out to less than a tenner.
> It's one of the Komandirskie submarines - the one with a blue and black dial which seem to be quite common.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 yeah but I think foxy got lucky with the a tenner. thou his normal go for about $20. and then about $15. p&p so about 20-30 quid all in .. I could be wrong maybe foxy would put up the rough workout on the other one he got cost wise


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ITMW On this sheet I've put the smallest possible. They go 14 - 24 - 34 - 44 - 54 - 64 - 74 - 84 - 94 - 104 - 124 pixels.
One of these should do it as they're the smallest I can get them.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah but I think foxy got lucky with the a tenner. thou his normal go for about $20. and then about $15. p&p so about 20-30 quid all in .. I could be wrong maybe foxy would put up the rough workout on the other one he got cost wise











59p plus roughly £8 postage

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

itmy heres that case & movement mate, its got an exhibition caseback as well

























chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ITMW On this sheet I've put the smallest possible. They go 14 - 24 - 34 - 44 - 54 - 64 - 74 - 84 - 94 - 104 - 124 pixels.
> One of these should do it as they're the smallest I can get them.
> View attachment 1501896


sorted what do you think mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> 59p plus roughly £8 postage
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


wow I can be happy and wrong at the same time so next time I mite double up with you lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smaller one would be better at the 6 o'clock i think, I think we would need to ask the owners (ernie romers) permission to use the wus logo on a watch, even in this form. 

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> itmy heres that case & movement mate, its got an exhibition caseback as well
> 
> View attachment 1501895
> 
> ...


looks good I mite be able to do something mate with the pizza and that movement cheer's


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> itmy heres that case & movement mate, its got an exhibition caseback as well
> 
> View attachment 1501895
> 
> ...


Hi Chico , where did this one come from mate. Are you building it up? Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> smaller one would be better at the 6 o'clock i think, I think we would need to ask the owners (ernie romers) permission to use the wus logo on a watch, even in this form.
> 
> chico


yeah your are probably right so have deleted it mate how about we get chrono to do a I.T.M.W of the same size lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah your are probably right so have deleted it mate how about we get chrono to do a I.T.M.W of the same size lol


Im sure if someone pm's him he will give us permission to use the logo since the watch isnt being sold its being sent around the world to members


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ok what's happening with the travelling watch, have we got a watch candidate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> looks good I mite be able to do something mate with the pizza and that movement cheer's


cool



Alleycat said:


> Hi Chico , where did this one come from mate. Are you building it up? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mate gave me it, but it was one of those ones we dont talk about. its a solid chunk of steel with an auto movement which said it was a GMT on the dial but i cant confirm that!! I was gonni try and do sumfin with it mate but i knew itmw was looking for a case for his smashed pizza so it's off to him



is that my watch said:


> yeah your are probably right so have deleted it mate how about we get chrono to do a I.T.M.W of the same size lol


yeah better to be safe than sorry!!, wot about the circular part of your profile sized to fit the dial of my lufty??

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im sure if someone pm's him he will give us permission to use the logo since the watch isnt being sold its being sent around the world to members


could do but liking the itmw stamp going around the country then the world.... dam yeah am liking that seeing it in different place like iron gorge the castles In Scotland and all the other wonderful things we have in this country


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> about the circular part of your profile sized to fit the dial of my lufty??
> 
> chico


 could shrink my avatar down and put that on


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ok what's happening with the travelling watch, have we got a watch candidate


lol we was thinking of tommy less chance of it getting nick from the post lol 

"tommy trindles amazing escapade"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> could shrink my avatar down and put that on


yeah thats what i meant to say!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol we was thinking of tommy less chance of it getting nick from the post lol
> 
> "tommy trindles amazing escapade"


Whose tommy, which watch. I'm lost lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> wow I can be happy and wrong at the same time so next time I mite double up with you lol


Yup - not a problem mate ;o)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Whose tommy, which watch. I'm lost lol


issue 8 mate the English solider watch with the painted on sub-dial so was going to put something there to cover it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> yeah thats what i meant to say!! lol
> 
> chico


yeah I like that if chrono could shrink down the avatar the bit in the circle would be great fun would it not


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I waited impatiently for the postman all day, (they have watches for me you know, I'm sure they are holding onto them on purpose) only to see my 7yr old daughter get more post than me :-( (birthday cards) oh well, there's always tomorrow lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ITMW have you got a larger version of your avatar you can either send me or link to? The one in your avatar is fairly small at 80x80px and it may need to be scaled UP to fit a dial.
A better resolution one would be ideal to work with.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I like that if chrono could shrink down the avatar the bit in the circle would be great fun would it not


will you be able to fit it on a watch ok??

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> will you be able to fit it on a watch ok??


Yes. If it's covering the whole dial it'll be readable. Less so if it's only covering the subdial - it'll be too small to read.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes. If it's covering the whole dial it'll be readable. Less so if it's only covering the subdial - it'll be too small to read.


 I was thinking just the centre bit would maybe get small enough to fit the six spot


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think we'll have to call in biffa. He was a soldier lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

What about this?









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about this?
> 
> View attachment 1501972
> 
> ...


Has to be that 😀

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think we'll have to call in biffa. He was a soldier lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


so who wants a visit from tommy then I was thinking of sending it to Scotland first it could travel around Scotland then slowly work It way from the top of the country to the bottom of the country.. so what do you think guys


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about this?
> 
> View attachment 1501972
> 
> ...


 like that a lot so would you think anyone would be offend it being the lufty like it a lot but do you reckon we maybe do it with the putin as same sizes


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so who wants a visit from tommy then I was thinking of sending it to Scotland first it could travel around Scotland then slowly work It way from the top of the country to the bottom of the country.. so what do you think guys


I will happily welcome tommy to glasgow, i cant promise u castles but i will try and get some good pics!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> like that a lot so would you think anyone would be offend it being the lufty like it a lot but do you reckon we maybe do it with the putin as same sizes


i think if we changed the dial its not really a luftwaffe watch anymore so it should be fine, but the final decisions should be left to u as it was ur idea!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i think if we changed the dial its not really a luftwaffe watch anymore so it should be fine, but the final decisions should be left to u as it was ur idea!!
> 
> chico


 I was just thinking the same thing mate this is a new watch sort of so yeah so lets go with the lufty I have a spare one I can use I will take a look at covering the whole face If there's enough clearance between the hands and the dial so p.m me you address and when done I will post to you mates


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> English solider


Offended 3/4 of the British Army right there tsk tsk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I was just thinking the same thing mate this is a new watch sort of so yeah so lets go with the lufty I have a spare one I can use I will take a look at covering the whole face If there's enough clearance between the hands and the dial so p.m me you address and when done I will post to you mates


we should decide on a watch then find out whos up for taking it, start a thread and let the pics roll in!!!

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Id be up for having it when it makes its way over to Ireland


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> we should decide on a watch then find out whos up for taking it, start a thread and let the pics roll in!!!
> 
> chico


 well full dial won't work I have open up lufty and there's not much clearance to put it on I think the British solider hmmm lol and the sub-dial is the easier one to do


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well full dial won't work I have open up lufty and there's not much clearance to put it on I think the British solider hmmm lol and the sub-dial is the easier one to do


I think that might be the best option as most of us wont be buying that one so it would be better than sending one we all have


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well full dial won't work I have open up lufty and there's not much clearance to put it on I think the British solider hmmm lol and the sub-dial is the easier one to do


cool, go for that then!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I think that might be the best option as most of us wont be buying that one so it would be better than sending one we all have


 yeah I will as I said buy one and put some thing in the sub-dial maybe a smaller version of the one chico put up and just get chrono to tweak the name


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who wants a visit from tommy then* I was thinking of sending it to Scotland first it could travel around Scotland then slowly work It way from the top of the country to the bottom of the country.*. so what do you think guys


Or... How about sending it up and down alternately... Build up the mileage.

Anyone ever done any Geocaching?
They have these travelling 'bugs' - The whole idea is to move them from one 'cache' to another, and the mileage is totted up as it travels.
Maybe work out the distance from one place to another, and keep a running total of the mleage covered...?

Oh, I'd also be happy to play host to the travelling watch at some point, and get some pics at North-East landmarks. 
(Tyne Bridge, Angel of the North, High Force waterfall, Darlington brick train, etc, etc...)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Deffo count me in for a stint with it, Blanchy can do Dublin and I can do outsied Dublin but as Karl said, more miles/scattering it around would be better 

So lets get going on it before one of us dies


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

AstroKarl said:


> Or... How about sending it up and down alternately... Build up the mileage.
> 
> Anyone ever done any Geocaching?
> They have these travelling 'bugs' - The whole idea is to move them from one 'cache' to another, and the mileage is totted up as it travels.
> ...


never heard of that, but it sounds good to me!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Or... How about sending it up and down alternately... Build up the mileage.
> 
> Anyone ever done any Geocaching?
> They have these travelling 'bugs' - The whole idea is to move them from one 'cache' to another, and the mileage is totted up as it travels.
> ...


 sounds good something we have to do I was thinking it would be cheaper for people to post to local location so to speak so travel down thought Scotland in to England over to wales then all of Ireland then hopefully someone from far a field mite join in


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> sounds good something we have to do I was thinking it would be cheaper for people to post to local location so to speak so travel down thought Scotland in to England over to wales then all of Ireland then hopefully someone from far a field mite join in


if you started a thread when we are ready to send it on its travels hopefully other members from further afield might might see it and want to take part.

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Deffo count me in for a stint with it, Blanchy can do Dublin and I can do outsied Dublin but as Karl said, more miles/scattering it around would be better
> 
> So lets get going on it before one of us dies


Im going to Toronto and on to New York at the end of July so if I had it around then I could bring it along and get a few pics too


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> Im going to Toronto and on to New York at the end of July so if I had it around then I could bring it along and get a few pics too


that would be awesome blanchy mate, think of the pics u could get with it over there!! we should 100% get it to u for then

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im going to Toronto and on to New York at the end of July so if I had it around then I could bring it along and get a few pics too


Not too exotic but I am in Hull so can get a pic of it at the Humber Bridge.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I could take a picture of it next to a bog pan..... wouldn't be able to tell the difference between that n Bedford.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

you can count me in too, I'm not sure there's anything exciting in Sheffield but I'm sure I can think of something lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I have build one I have just got to sort the hands they might be brushing each other ... what do you think guys


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well I have build one I have just got to sort the hands they might be brushing each other ... what do you think guys


looks good for ur first effort mate!! how does the dial look in person? will i see if i can get a better pic with higher res?

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I have build one I have just got to sort the hands they might be brushing each other ... what do you think guys


That was very quick lol looks good man


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well I have build one I have just got to sort the hands they might be brushing each other ... what do you think guys


Shouldn't we change its name to Gunther Fanty, as it's not a lufty? In fact, what is it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> looks good mate!!
> 
> chico


well it's sees to be running ok but can't tell till it's been going for a few hours but it can always be play with on it's travel and tweak and made better I'm all for that so thanks to chico's design and chrono's skill with the p.c template we have a watch to call Gunther the ready.. I have not got a strap to it thou so hope next in line mite be able to add one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Shouldn't we change its name to Gunther Fanty, as it's not a lufty? In fact, what is it?


 lol you wont believe this but it was call extinct before I use It lol well it is now haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

still going at the moment


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

What if we just call it the world traveller?









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What if we just call it the world traveller?
> 
> View attachment 1502149
> 
> ...


 well I would leave that up to you mate I have sent you a p.m


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I like that.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I like that.


 I do to... lol bit late but I mite see if I can make spare up so if you can do the same thing again with all the sizes that would be great mate and I will see what I can find to make one with


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I do to... lol bit late but I mite see if I can make spare up so if you can do the same thing again with all the sizes that would be great mate and I will see what I can find to make one with


No problem. Have you any idea which size you used? Might cut down on the work a bit.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No problem. Have you any idea which size you used? Might cut down on the work a bit.


 say 220 to 300 should cover it mate that would be great 

well say 250 to 300


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I would leave that up to you mate I have sent you a p.m


I like that. Can you add a painted dial and a fake date window to make it look more authentic?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Wot size of strap would the world traveller need?

Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who wants a visit from tommy then I was thinking of sending it to Scotland first it could travel around Scotland then slowly work It way from the top of the country to the bottom of the country.. so what do you think guys


I'm in! Be a while for it to get down to south east Kent tho. 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. ITMW, the traveller is looking awsome ! I'm up for accepting it here in Bolton. 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Will we go with the norm on this and last to have it decides where it goes next?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Will we go with the norm on this and last to have it decides where it goes next?


We should probably send it around some of the regulars on here before passing it on to other members


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I got to get my eyes test I would have sworn I set level lol but will it do guys


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> We should probably send it around some of the regulars on here before passing it on to other members


yes I think it need do the rounds of the ( spelt that wrong is it the usual suspects first lol 

what was that film called lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I got to get my eyes test I would have sworn I set level lol but will it do guys


Looks great


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Will we go with the norm on this and last to have it decides where it goes next?


Definitely mate

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol I got to get my eyes test I would have sworn I set level lol but will it do guys


It's wonky enough for it to look like an EM original....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's wonky enough for it to look like an EM original....


lol that made me smile wish I had thought of saying that so which one is it to be then and I will send on to chico after I have taken a couple of pics with it hopefully at the museum tomorrow maybe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Definitely mate
> 
> Chico


And maybe a 2 week limit on holding it. That other thread had guys with the watch for months

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's wonky enough for it to look like an EM original....


Wonky adds charm. I'd Say Leave Iol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wonky adds charm. I'd Say Leave Iol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 well to take of and replace again cold damage the hands each time it's a one shot deal so wonky stays I'm afraid guys lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol that made me smile wish I had thought of saying that *so which one is it to be then *and I will send on to chico after I have taken a couple of pics with it hopefully at the museum tomorrow maybe


The Wonky One. Just straighten it up. 
Not that keen on the Gunther Lufty dial tbh.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> And maybe a 2 week limit on holding it. That other thread had guys with the watch for months
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Two weeks should be more than adequate Pep, unless of course any regular who has it and happens to be taking it on Holliday and has pre warned ITMW.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Two weeks should be more than adequate Pep, unless of course any regular who has it and happens to be taking it on Holliday and has pre warned ITMW.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yes that sounds good. If someone has it too long it will kill the thread?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> The Wonky One. Just straighten it up.
> Not that keen on the Gunther Lufty dial tbh.


 can't it the position of the crown on the dial so when I fixed it on the dial it must have slip slightly round so it is out of alignment but it to late to try and move it around now I say we use number two first and If we needs number one can come out and play


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Two weeks should be more than adequate Pep, unless of course any regular who has it and happens to be taking it on Holliday and has pre warned ITMW.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yes I think the holiday idea would be fun and has been agreed if the person holding at time can send it 

I want it to be light and fun like this thread


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> That was very quick lol looks good man


how did the exams go mate


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

The watch would be welcome here in sunny Cleethorpes!! 
Could get a pic with it on the pier!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm playing golf at machrihanish dunes next weekend and there is an ex RAF base close by so if I get a chance I'll try to get sum pics of old wonky at the base & on the course cause is right on the Atlantic, should be sum nice views!!

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo mate & for £2 it's brilliant, lufty fits no problem & it will prob take a 50mm case
> 
> chico


Ordered one myself cheers chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm playing golf at machrihanish dunes next weekend and there is an ex RAF base close by so if I get a chance I'm try to get sum pics of old wonky at the base!
> 
> Chico


yeah I was thinking of sticking it In the post in the morning to you an we will get it moving so p.m me your addy and I will post it tomorrow to you mate 

made it a bed for the travel lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Ordered one myself cheers chico


Great wee tool smeagal, a couple of blobs of blue-tak on the bottom stick it to the table and you've got a solid base for working on a watch

Chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Great wee tool smeagal, a couple of blobs of blue-tak on the bottom stick it to the table and you've got a solid base for working on a watch
> 
> Chico


I bought some of that rubber non slip mate from the pins shop, nothing moves on that lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Chico do the man bush watches come in gift boxes? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Chico do the man bush watches come in gift boxes?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


No mate just a polystyrene box with bubble wrap, what u getting??

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

No I was thinking of getting my mate a watch for driving to work everyday since I got epilepsy. Would have been screwed without his help

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I was thinking of sticking it In the post in the morning to you an we will get it moving so p.m me your addy and I will post it tomorrow to you mate
> 
> made it a bed for the travel lol


Great idea, and a great looking watch, count me in for a trip to Sharm later this year please.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> No I was thinking of getting my mate a watch for driving to work everyday since I got epilepsy. Would have been screwed without his help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that mate, but that's an awesome thing to do for ur buddy! |>|>

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah no he has driven me to work since last November. We work in the same company and I'm off the road till November next if I stay seizure free. 

I have a 40 mile commute to work and we use to car pool now he drives every day. We share the costs but I'm not sure many would commit to something like that for a whole year

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Great idea, and a great looking watch, count me in for a trip to Sharm later this year please.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Sharm in Egypt??

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Great idea, and a great looking watch, count me in for a trip to Sharm later this year please.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


 chico is going set-up a thread for me and so if we sort out then if we have a list or something of people who want to hostel wonky on his travel's then we can all have some fun


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how did the exams go mate


Im pretty happy with how they went 
Just have to give a presentation on monday then im free


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Ah no he has driven me to work since last November. We work in the same company and I'm off the road till November next if I stay seizure free.
> 
> I have a 40 mile commute to work and we use to car pool now he drives every day. We share the costs but I'm not sure many would commit to something like that for a whole year
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


There's some good people out there pep when u need them most!!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im pretty happy with how they went
> Just have to give a presentation on monday then im free


well good luck on Monday mate we will all have our finger cross for you


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Look what I won on ebay today 










I got it for a good price so I'll try flip it soon enough


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I won on ebay today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I will trade you a spare one of a kind watch hehe


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> chico is going set-up a thread for me and so if we sort out then if we have a list or something of people who want to hostel wonky on his travel's then we can all have some fun


Wonky is welcome down here on the Sussex coast


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Wonky is welcome down here on the Sussex coast


You're not far from me Merlin - I'm Kent coast

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah we will deffo have to do a list and as karl says maybe we can go the long way to places and then loop back pity we can't get the box stamp lol  like an old suitcase


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Wonky is welcome down here on the Sussex coast


Wonky is going to stick now lol. I like it though! Wonkathon hehe!

Oh! What do you call a fast zombie?

A zoombie ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> chico is going set-up a thread for me and so if we sort out then if we have a list or something of people who want to hostel wonky on his travel's then we can all have some fun


Chico would be good to do the Glasgow tour as my pics are as wonky as the watch shaky hands and all,Going to York in mid july to get a better sight of the place was there two years ago and with the wife not walking did not see much,now with her scooter pedestrians beware I will be able to go my own way and delve into every neuk and cranny.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Chico would be good to do the Glasgow tour as my pics are as wonky as the watch shaky hands and all,Going to York in mid july to get a better sight of the place was there two years ago and with the wife not walking did not see much,now with her scooter pedestrians beware I will be able to go my own way and delve into every neuk and cranny.


Maybe you could do the railway museum at York smeagal, I was there when I was a boy, many moons ago!!!

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Maybe you could do the railway museum at York smeagal, I was there when I was a boy, many moons ago!!!
> 
> Chico


Yes I will be taking my grandson to see the old locos


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sharm in Egypt??
> 
> Chico


Yes Chico, bit of late summer sun and relaxation.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

AstroKarl said:


> Or... How about sending it up and down alternately... Build up the mileage.
> 
> Anyone ever done any Geocaching?
> They have these travelling 'bugs' - The whole idea is to move them from one 'cache' to another, and the mileage is totted up as it travels.
> ...


I didn't know you were in the North East, same neck of the woods as me then.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I didn't know you were in the North East, same neck of the woods as me then.


 and I bet shaggy could get some great shots too I remember some near a lighthouse I think it was they was cool


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I won on ebay today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won one with a red dial a few days ago, got a nice red strap for it and think it will look mint.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

listening to you guys planning where you're gonna take Wonky I'm a little worried that my part in this may be a little boring lol unless trips round the local asda will do lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes I will be taking my grandson to see the old locos


Just outside York is the Yorkshire Air Museum, and if you venture a little further towards Malton you can see Eden Camp, which has a V2 flying bomb!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> listening to you guys planning where you're gonna take Wonky I'm a little worried that my part in this may be a little boring lol unless trips round the local asda will do lol


and why not in deed lol he will get hungry


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk Yet another case on my Soki


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll take in wonky when he comes down this way , there's some cracking chip shops round here 

Southampton, Hampshire

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Won this on the bay earlier. (sort of accidentally. well you get stubborn, don't you lol)
Really hoping I can get the scratches out of it.
First pic is the crap eBay one, the second gives a better idea of how it looks. Seiko YM92 under the hood


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

It has been listed, so if you wish to have a look at the pics, here we go. 
www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231235257728?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE

I have put a reserve of £75, so I'll see if it goes anywhere near that. Lol.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope you get a decent return.
Good luck


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Had to get one, just got this for a tenner on the bay. Gonna get a deployment clasp for it though.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360940643919

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Had to get one, just got this for a tenner on the bay. Gonna get a deployment clasp for it though.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360940643919
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


If the numbers were blue I would definitely buy one of them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> It has been listed, so if you wish to have a look at the pics, here we go.
> www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231235257728?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE
> 
> I have put a reserve of £75, so I'll see if it goes anywhere near that. Lol.
> ...


morning mate got my fingers cross for you . looks good


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys wonky is ready for travel here's a few of him get ready lol  will post in a couple of hours to chico


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> You're not far from me Merlin - I'm Kent coast
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Whereabouts? there are some really nice spots around the Kent shore


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning guys, lovely day in glasgow but no post today!! o|:-|

looking forward to my visit from old wonky!!!


chico


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Found my G-Shock! It's been AWOL for months. Found in my son's room


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all, quiet this morning, everyone looking forward to the weekend?

Seeking a bit of advice, I wondered if any of you had ever bought one of these straps?

CHIMAERA 20mm Genuine Leather Watch Band Strap & Deployment For ROLEX Submariner | eBay

I'm thinking of giving my Dad's long service Omega a new look, and wondered if the quality of these was good or not?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Morning all, quiet this morning, everyone looking forward to the weekend?
> 
> Seeking a bit of advice, I wondered if any of you had ever bought one of these straps?
> 
> ...


that looks exactly like the strap that's on my pilot watch, and so far its holding up well.

























chico


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> that looks exactly like the strap that's on my pilot watch, and so far its holding up well.
> 
> View attachment 1502879
> 
> ...


Chico, what's that watch on the light brown strap?
Des


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> Chico, what's that watch on the light brown strap?
> Des


thats my 44mm PVD pilot watch

























chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well the strap has arrived for my parnis, all I need now is the watch . I like the fact you get a pin removal tool and 4 spare pins with the strap! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well the strap has arrived for my parnis, all I need now is the watch . I like the fact you get a pub removal tool and 4 spare pins with the strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mate, that will look amazing on ur PR!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

And with the new buckle  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

How strange!! We have heavy sleet/snow here at the moment!!

I'm hoping the postman has a surprise for me today 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well the strap has arrived for my parnis, all I need now is the watch . *I like the fact you get a pub removal tool *and 4 spare pins with the strap!
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


What's a pub removal tool? I use a bulldozer to get rid of my local pubs.....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

danmh said:


> I'm hoping the postman has a surprise for me today











Oops. Wrong sort of surprise....


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1502918
> 
> 
> Oops. Wrong sort of surprise....


Hahaha I knew when I wrote it, it didn't quite sound right lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> What's a pub removal tool? I use a bulldozer to get rid of my local pubs.....


Ahh, that'll be the stupid auto correct on my phone lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ahh, that'll be the stupid auto correct on my phone lol


Ahh, yours is another one that should read "sent from my phone using circus midgets."
That's why I'll never post anything from my tablet. Nothing sent on it will make any sense at all.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Ahh, yours is another one that should read "sent from my phone using circus midgets."
> That's why I'll never post anything from my tablet. Nothing sent on it will make any sense at all.


I don't get this mate, what you mean?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I don't get this mate, what you mean?


eaia qrweur rer err pooooooooew


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> eaia qrweur rer err pooooooooew


I know you'll like this one chrono mate 

How do you make an Octopus laugh?

Give it Ten Tickles


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well the strap has arrived for my parnis, all I need now is the watch . I like the fact you get a pin removal tool and 4 spare pins with the strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lovely looking strap sharky, which seller is it from please?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well update I got some cookies they was lovely Choco chip and cherry ... lol and oh yeah wonky said goodbye to me at 09:53 for his trip so see you later buddy I bet he will have some story's to tell me on next we meet lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh wonky is on his way! We need AstroKarl to set up that milage thingy

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

well when it left itmw to me it will cover 295 miles!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you start a wonky thread? Lol wonky

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh wonky is on his way! We need AstroKarl to set up that milage thingy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yeah when chico sets up the thread we will be In business it will be *290.2 miles to chico's * I would wait till it gets to chico first or it will be a short thread if it get lost so soon haha


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah when chico sets up the thread we will be In business it will be *290.2 miles to chico's * I would wait till it gets to chico first or it will be a short thread if it get lost so soon haha


It'll rack up some serious miles with me lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well the strap has arrived for my parnis, all I need now is the watch . I like the fact you get a pin removal tool and 4 spare pins with the strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H. Sharky, have you got a link for where that came from, I love it and also want one in red, if I can get a narrow enough one...

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> It'll rack up some serious miles with me lol


yeah if we can sort it to get to you in time for the holidays would be fun


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah if we can sort it to get to you in time for the holidays would be fun


yeah we need to make sure blanchy gets it for his trip

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

My 'Mantaray' watch has a new strap and buckle. £4.99 from a cobbler in the local market. I will experiment on them myself one day, but not this time























Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ahhh go on, go on ,go on












theoldwoman said:


> That's a lovely looking strap sharky, which seller is it from please?






Richmondmike said:


> H. Sharky, have you got a link for where that came from, I love it and also want one in red, if I can get a narrow enough one...


He's no for parting with that link, is he?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> He's no for parting with that link, is he?


Lol I can't work out how to do it on my phone will sort it when I get home ;-)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That's a lovely looking strap sharky, which seller is it from please?


This is the link for the straps ;-)

MENS GENUINE LEATHER WATCH STRAP BAND + TOOL SPRING BAR PINS 18MM 20MM 22MM 24MM | eBay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> H. Sharky, have you got a link for where that came from, I love it and also want one in red, if I can get a narrow enough one...
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Here ya go Mike, MENS GENUINE LEATHER WATCH STRAP BAND + TOOL SPRING BAR PINS 18MM 20MM 22MM 24MM | eBay ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here ya go Mike, MENS GENUINE LEATHER WATCH STRAP BAND + TOOL SPRING BAR PINS 18MM 20MM 22MM 24MM | eBay ;-)


Thanks Sharly, darn, no red. I too now need a Portuguese for the blue strap now... Anyone found a seller yet?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm getting good at this lol (this one I think I will keep for myself lol)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Thanks Sharly, darn, no red. I too now need a Portuguese for the blue strap now... Anyone found a seller yet?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


i'm waiting on someone getting back to me mike to verify they have some in stock, so fingers crossed!!

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Arghhh. I hate that, finding something cheaper but better after paying top dollar.
Still the seller let me exchange that turquoise monstrosity for a Navy Blue/Blue Croc strap which is actually black with dark blue stitching


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> This is the link for the straps ;-)
> 
> MENS GENUINE LEATHER WATCH STRAP BAND + TOOL SPRING BAR PINS 18MM 20MM 22MM 24MM | eBay


Thanks sharky


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm getting good at this lol (this one I think I will keep for myself lol)


Looking very professional. Have you added any lume tubes itmw?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

thinking about it I mite send it to blanchy for a well done on the exams if he want's it  so how's about it blanchy a one of a kind quartz watch with a tan strap and a silver colour case with a distinct design to the dial lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Looking very professional. Have you added any lume tubes itmw?


 afraid you would need a torch in the dark lol but was thinking their must be a way to lume it up


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> afraid you would need a torch in the dark lol but was thinking their must be a way to lume it up


sent that case is morning itmw so u should hopefully get it on monday mate.

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> thinking about it I mite send it to blanchy for a well done on the exams if he want's it  so how's about it blanchy a one of a kind quartz watch with a tan strap and a silver colour case with a distinct design to the dial lol


Your too generous mate lol 

I thought you wanted to keep it for yourself?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Your too generous mate lol
> 
> I thought you wanted to keep it for yourself?


lol I was suppose to be slimming my collection down lol but I thought It would be a cool one of a kind fun gift for doing well in exams so p.m me addy I will post out sat or mon mate and well-done you


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I was suppose to be slimming my collection down lol but I thought It would be a cool one of a kind fun gift for doing well in exams so p.m me addy I will post out sat or mon mate and well-done you


Thanks mate 

I may try to add lume to the dial to keep the modding going


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> sent that case is morning itmw so u should hopefully get it on monday mate.
> 
> chico


cheer's mate if it don't work for the pizza I'm sure I will find a use for it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I may try to add lume to the dial to keep the modding going


 well it would be easy to pop the winder and crown out and if you had a pen that was lume you could maybe just colour it in .. I will leave it to you to have fun with


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it would be easy to pop the winder and crown out and if you had a pen that was lume you could maybe just colour it in .. I will leave it to you to have fun with


I had been planning to try add lume to a watch so this one will be perfect for it


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

So, got my Vostoks back, and now have one that is perfect, and another which is truly screwed up.










In all, cost me £35 including both watches, their postage, and the repair.

Still have the Fanty to sell though


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I had been planning to try add lume to a watch so this one will be perfect for it


 ready for the post mate


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> *"So, got my Vostoks back" * I seriously hope you didn't get the one on the right like that. That's shocking.


The one on the right was the one from Etsy, the one with the horrific looking case, but the good movement. The movement, which is now in the good looking one.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moooman said:


> So, got my Vostoks back, and now have one that is perfect, and another which is truly screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"So, got my Vostoks back" * I seriously hope you didn't get the one on the right like that. That's shocking.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> So, got my Vostoks back, and now have one that is perfect, and another which is truly screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You found somewhere that repairs Vostoks? Interesting.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

If your looking for a home for that old tank let me know. Ive got a spare case in good condition. Doesnt need to work, just look nice in the box


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> The one on the right was the one from Etsy, the one with the horrific looking case, but the good movement. The movement, which is now in the good looking one.


I'm glad it work out In the end and all in all 35 quid ant that bad and you have spare with the other one so sliver lining there


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm glad it work out In the end and all in all 35 quid ant that bad and you have spare with the other one so sliver lining there


Exactly, I get my watch, and one for spares to prolong the life of this one.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> You found somewhere that repairs Vostoks? Interesting.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Yes that is?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Get some red Humbrol Super Enamel (19) and paint those dots back in.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Get some red Humbrol Super Enamel (19) and paint those dots back in.


I think I should still have some airfix paint around here somewhere.

And it wasnt a repair as such, it was more just paying a watch repairer to swap the movements over.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes that is?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


oh dark 30 mention a bloke that does all the Russian watches I'm sure I save the link let me have a look see 

I am sure it was this one oh dark recommend http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

One of the maintenance lads shortened a watch strap for me










What he took off










And the result lol










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> oh dark 30 mention a bloke that does all the Russian watches I'm sure I save the link let me have a look see
> 
> I am sure it was this one oh dark recommend http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/


Just checked back, that was on page 99. We were so young and and niave back then. Toughened critics, lovers and haters of MWC now lol

My first post was #174


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> Okay, i'm sure 10 issues in, it will start to get boring. Lol. But i'll keep you informed of the watches people don't get.


how close was you mate when you said that back around comment 49 lol you was only 2 out


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk Can someone help me with a strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk Can someone help me with a strap


no worry's will do if I can what size is it mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> Okay, i'm sure 10 issues in, it will start to get boring. Lol. But i'll keep you informed of the watches people don't get.


how close was you mate when you said that back around comment 49 lol you was only 2 out 

now how did that happen hmmm  only sent it once


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> no worry's will do if I can what size is it mate


55mil wide


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 55mil wide


you sure 55 mate you sure you sure you don't mean 1 cm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you sure 55 mate you sure you sure you don't mean 1 cm


Sorry itmy its a ornamental clock


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sorry itmy its a ornamental clock


lol and I had thought I had found you one  yeah never notice the large t.v in the background lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



is that my watch said:


> how close was you mate when you said that back around comment 49 lol you was only 2 out


I'm still looking forward to the Japanese pilot, but the fake dial on the next watch it a big let down. EM are only going to have additional features on the special edition watches. I'm sure.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol and I had thought I had found you one  yeah never notice the large t.v in the background lol


Thats my computer you can borrow my specs any time


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats my computer you can borrow my specs any time


looks like I need them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Stuart.Aspey said:


> I'm still looking forward to the Japanese pilot, but the fake dial on the next watch it a big let down. EM are only going to have additional features on the special edition watches. I'm sure.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 yeah I'm hoping to... on that one lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Was at the modern homes exib, today more ideas for the wife got myself new watch as you see its a little tinney but she paid for it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Itmy. Jakub has put up some new watches on adverts 😀

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

He has a real nice Muslim one on there but no I can't look

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Itmy. Jakub has put up some new watches on adverts 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 I will go take a look mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He has a real nice Muslim one on there but no I can't look
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


dam he's got a couple of darlings ant he I will have to keep an eye on him


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> dam he's got a couple of darlings ant he I will have to keep an eye on him


I've never seen any of thoses vostoks before, he said he got them in Poland last week..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I've never seen any of thoses vostoks before, he said he got them in Poland last week..


lol now how did you know I was talking about them lol the one I have saw before but in a different case the other one with the red star I would say is a medico one maybe I can't see the emblem at the six properly but I would ...he has put them at the full price only on them I wonder what he would do for both lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Who is this... Jakub?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Who is this... Jakub?


lol not telling the walls have eyes and I want them all.. the mine I tell ya mine all mine hehe


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Dang nabit.
Probably doing me a favour not telling me. :banghead:


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol not telling the walls have eyes and I want them all.. the mine I tell ya mine all mine hehe


ah no we have to share with foxy, hes a vossie fan!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ah no we have to share with foxy, hes a vossie fan!


 p.m time I think mate will you do the honour


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

foxy i'm not sure if you can follow this link without being signed up to adverts.ie but this guys has some lovely vintage russkie watches and will sell at discount if you buy multiple, this is the guy I got my two vinatge vostoks from

Buy and Sell in Ireland | Adverts.ie


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Could that emblem be communications. 2 lightning bolts either side of the pole?








Pic borrowed fae the bay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Could that emblem be communications. 2 lightning bolts either side of the pole?


I thought they was snakes intertwine in for medical alert emblem


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought they was snakes intertwine in for medical alert emblem


I dont think its that, it looks like a go-cart with wings lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Not communication either.
Might need to wind up the big computer


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

close up


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> close up


Maybe jakub will know, I'll see if I can PM him on there


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Russin motor car troops small division

I knew it was a car lol how strange!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1503378
> 
> 
> Russin motor car troops small division
> ...


well done that man


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well done that man


I just googled USSR emblems in images and there it was, thats a nice one, never seen that before?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I just googled USSR emblems in images and there it was, thats a nice one, never seen that before?


lol I was just going thou them my self lol there is a major in airs that is similar but you got it mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

So this emblem must have been for lads who drove jeeps etc. That's cool

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1503378
> 
> 
> Russin *motor car troops small division*


Eh???








Are you ringing Specsavers or am I?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

No check itmys tiny pic lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> close up


this one.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes we were trying to identify the emblem on a vostok for sale in Ireland

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> No check itmys tiny pic lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Tiny? Jeez, he's been looking at those tiny subdial jpegs too long. Yo ITMW, d'ya think you could make piccies any smaller, mate? Ya need a feckin telescope to see that pic.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Yes we were trying to identify the emblem on a vostok for sale in Ireland
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I thought we wuz trying to figure out the thingy with the lightning bolts. Then up comes the answer that it's a totally different pic and it's military transport division.
Well n truly lost me there....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Was hard to see in the ad. So I zoomed in on a pc and seen it looked like a car with wings lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1503378
> 
> 
> Russin motor car troops small division


Aha! Nice try, but I'm not falling for that one.

It's the Russian Geriatrics Segway (Ukrainian) Division.















In the field...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think I'm going to buy that watch now lol. Great talking point with utter confusion

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think I'm going to buy that watch now lol. Great talking point with utter confusion
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yeah here's the original photo


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I asked jakub. He had no clue lol. He put up a close up tho

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I asked jakub. He had no clue lol. He put up a close up tho
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


you got the close up then... and I would have both of them If I was you lol I would go half's with you if you want mate 


Mechanised Divisions


1st 
2nd Guards 
4th Guards 
5th Guards 
7th Guards 
7th 
8th Guards 
9th Guards 
9th 
11th Guards 
13th Guards 
22nd 
26th Guards 
28th Guards 
29th Guards 
30th Guards 
31st Guards 
37th Guards 
68th 

 Motor Rifle Divisions


1st Guards 
2nd Guards 
3rd Guards 
4th Guards 
5th Guards 
6th Guards 
9th Guards 
10th Guards 
11th Guards 
12th 
18th Guards 
19th 
20th Guards 
21st Guards 
23rd Guards 
24th 
27th Guards 
31st Guards 
33rd 
35th Guards 
37th 
39th Guards 
42nd 
48th 
57th Guards 
59th Guards 
63rd Guards 
75th 
82nd 
*85th* 
92nd Guards 
92nd 
93rd Guards 
94th Guards 
96th 
97th 
99th 
107th 
108th 
111th 
114th 
118th 
120th Guards 
127th 
145th 
146th 
147th 
149th 
150th 
152nd 
164th 
216th 
245th 
254th 
201st


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

No no no
I'm going to be good and hold out for my solar chrono now. I've been waiting to long to get it lol. 

I'm sure someone here would be up to sharing a discount with you. Maybe Mr Fox???

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Not I, already got four in the post. And need to MOT a 97 civic next month


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No no no
> I'm going to be good and hold out for my solar chrono now. I've been waiting to long to get it lol.
> 
> I'm sure someone here would be up to sharing a discount with you. Maybe Mr Fox???
> ...


yeah you probably right lol  I should thin down what I got first lol 

which one is It. this one i'm sure is in my cash con for 99.99


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> No no no
> I'm going to be good and hold out for my solar chrono now. I've been waiting to long to get it lol.
> 
> I'm sure someone here would be up to sharing a discount with you. Maybe Mr Fox???
> ...


Pep was it you that got the Orient Ray recently? That and the Seiko Solar make a great combination.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey shaggy do you think the citizen eco-drive is worth it at 99.99 from a cash con


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Possibly. You'd have to find out what model it is exactly. There are some that look very similar but you can often find Citizens on sale somewhere like Argos or Earnest Jones. That model one you've seen in Cash Converters could be a fantastic deal, or if you look around you might find it brand new for that price or used cheaper than you've seen it there.

You can also have certain models that come in titanium as well as steel so that's why you need to be quite sure of what you've seen sometimes.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Pep was it you that got the Orient Ray recently? That and the Seiko Solar make a great combination.


Ah yeah continually teasing me with the chrono lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

It looks like a Citizen Red Arrows World Time. It seems to sell for £200 new normally so that isn't a bad price you've seen it for at all. Looking on Ebay I've seen that model go for around £70 a few times recently but at least with Cash Converters you'll get a warranty with it and can see that it's in good condition. Citizen make some great watches. You should go back to the shop and try it on.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> It looks like a Citizen Red Arrows World Time. It seems to sell for £200 new normally so that isn't a bad price you've seen it for at all. Looking on Ebay I've seen that model go for around £70 a few times recently but at least with Cash Converters you'll get a warranty with it and can see that it's in good condition. Citizen make some great watches. You should go back to the shop and try it on.


I can vouch for that. Had my Eco-D for eight years now and has always kept time and been maintenance-free. Deffo good watches imo.
Might be worth offering say £80 cash (notes out) and see if they'll accept.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What colour one are you thinking of going for Pep? It's definitely a fantastic watch well worth getting. There's actually a blue and black one for sale on the forum here that's been modded to have an domed AR (anti reflective) coated sapphire crystal. I bet that looks absolutely stunning. It was priced very nicely as well.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It looks like a Citizen Red Arrows World Time. It seems to sell for £200 new normally so that isn't a bad price you've seen it for at all. Looking on Ebay I've seen that model go for around £70 a few times recently but at least with Cash Converters you'll get a warranty with it and can see that it's in good condition. Citizen make some great watches. You should go back to the shop and try it on.


Yes I mite it caught my eye not normal my style but I was thinking if it was the sort pep was after and a good price then I could grab it and then we could sort out like posting it to him and that


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm wanting the black bezel on the rubber. I love the yellow accents. I'm getting Sumner bonus next month so I'm hoping to get it from that
I reckon I would have it now if it wasn't for this thread. 

I'm loving the ray! I got it for 75 Euros on an Irish classified site and its practically new. Great watch for the money!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I'm wanting the black bezel on the rubber. I love the yellow accents. I'm getting Sumner bonus next month so I'm hoping to get it from that
> I reckon I would have it now if it wasn't for this thread.
> 
> I'm loving the ray! I got it for 75 Euros on an Irish classified site and its practically new. Great watch for the money!
> ...


If there isn't much difference in price I'd suggest getting your Solar on the bracelet and then getting a Bonetto Cinturini Italian natural rubber strap for it. That way you get two looks for it (bracelet or rubber) and the quality and comfort of those straps is way improved over Seikos own ones.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes but I can't get the yellow accents on the braclet. Which is a pain and kinda weird. The black bezel on braclet has red accents? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Yes but I can't get the yellow accents on the braclet. Which is a pain and kinda weird. The black bezel on braclet has red accents?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Ah I see, that's a bit strange isn't it not to offer it on the bracelet. It does look fantastic though. Have a look at this thread and see how incredible it looks on a yellow striped nato. 








Seiko Solar Chronograph Diver Review (SSC021)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ah I see, that's a bit strange isn't it not to offer it on the bracelet. It does look fantastic though. Have a look at this thread and see how incredible it looks on a yellow striped nato.
> View attachment 1503470
> 
> 
> Seiko Solar Chronograph Diver Review (SSC021)


That's exactly what I want lol. I mean look at it!

I haven't even held one of these yet but I want that combo. On that nato too ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That's bloody awesome isn't it! Wow.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you watch the video on the link you sent me. To me that's watch heaven lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ah I see, that's a bit strange isn't it not to offer it on the bracelet. It does look fantastic though. Have a look at this thread and see how incredible it looks on a yellow striped nato.
> View attachment 1503470
> 
> 
> Seiko Solar Chronograph Diver Review (SSC021)


WOW! ;-)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Since all the free publicity, the cheeky beggars have nearly doubled the price of that Jaragar on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys the weather here is like my mood so crap I was woken three times during the nigh to alarms going off all down my street as we had a series of power cuts last nite did anyone else have this I wonder


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Since all the free publicity, the cheeky beggars have nearly doubled the price of that Jaragar on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


get them to send you a free one lol


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Since all the free publicity, the cheeky beggars have nearly doubled the price of that Jaragar on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMPM24-Mech...&qid=1400261554&sr=8-3&keywords=jaragar+watch
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Is it really stainless steel case?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Is it really stainless steel case?


someone order one off here so I waiting to find out if it is any good... it seems a lot of bang for your buck so to speak


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> someone order one off here so I waiting to find out if it is any good... it seems a lot of bang for your buck so to speak


Hiya ITMW it was me who ordered one a couple of days ago. I will post pictures and review it when it turns up. The only thing is on the eBay listing it states the seller is UK based but after I payed his address then comes up as Hong Kong but the arrival time states six days max so we shall see. Cheeky bar steward though I hate it when they cheat you into thinking that your buying from a UK seller and your not.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Issues 8,9 and the special subscriber "chronograph" have just arrived. Pics shortly. Suffice to say I'm definitely cancelling now!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> Issues 8,9 and the special subscriber "chronograph" have just arrived. Pics shortly. Suffice to say I'm definitely cancelling now!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Oh no. What's up with them? (Apart from the painted dial)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> Issues 8,9 and the special subscriber "chronograph" have just arrived. Pics shortly. Suffice to say I'm definitely cancelling now!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Bloody hell that's quick they're not due till Wed/Thur next week. How bad are they?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya ITMW it was me who ordered one a couple of days ago. I will post pictures and review it when it turns up. The only thing is on the eBay listing it states the seller is UK based but after I payed his address then comes up as Hong Kong but the arrival time states six days max so we shall see. Cheeky bar steward though I hate it when they cheat you into thinking that your buying from a UK seller and your not.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I was reading some of the reviews today and they ant that a bad it is a mech and from how I am reading it the sub-dial work it's chunkier then it looks an they send a crap strap with it bit like mwc hmmm lol but unlike wmc it looks good for the money


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ah I see, that's a bit strange isn't it not to offer it on the bracelet. It does look fantastic though. Have a look at this thread and see how incredible it looks on a yellow striped nato.
> View attachment 1503470
> 
> 
> Seiko Solar Chronograph Diver Review (SSC021)


Holy smoke that is stunning!! Might pick that strap up for my Tissot prc 200, would go well with the yellow accents on it

Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and welcome to mwc thread mate..(smiles..shakes..hand).....


Thanks (just been reading old posts)

Can I let go now lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Thanks (just been reading old posts)
> 
> Can I let go now lol
> 
> ...


lol how far back was that... you seem to have always been here mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

well look who turned up this morning!!









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Bloody hell that's quick they're not due till Wed/Thur next week. How bad are they?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well the subs are out this week I think mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well the subs are out this week I think mate


I'm trying to stay awake for the postie but it's been a long night.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> well look who turned up this morning!!
> 
> View attachment 1503846
> 
> ...


dam that was fast lol so did wonky get there alright then ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol how far back was that... you seem to have always been here mate


Months ago. 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

OK, here goes. I'm on my way out so can take some better pictures if you want them later on. Yes, the Brit soldier has a painted dial! The Japanese one is massive, I can't compare it to the lufty as I just sent that off to someone on here as I didn't like that one. I've got plans for that one though. The subscriber watch isn't a chronograph, it's a day date. I can't however work out how to change the day! The most annoying thing to me on this watch is the fact they've put 2 fake buttons on either side of the crown. On the plus side the subscriber watch does have nice finish on it and looks ok. It's also got a fake alligator skin type finish on the strap. 
I'll be cancelling now, I'd rather be spending money on watches like the Soki's, Parnises etc etc.

The 3 offenders!









The Subscriber RAF watch









the reverse









The Japanese airman


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> dam that was fast lol so did wonky get there alright then ?


sure did mate, and if this was a watch on sale i'd buy it!!

good job itmw!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> sure did mate, and if this was a watch on sale i'd buy it!!
> 
> good job itmw!!
> 
> chico


lol even with the wonky dial lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol even with the wonky dial lol


i think i would need that fixed first if i was shelling out money!! lol

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> OK, here goes. I'm on my way out so can take some better pictures if you want them later on. Yes, the Brit soldier has a painted dial! The Japanese one is massive, I can't compare it to the lufty as I just sent that off to someone on here as I didn't like that one. I've got plans for that one though. The subscriber watch isn't a chronograph, it's a day date. I can't however work out how to change the day! The most annoying thing to me on this watch is the fact they've put 2 fake buttons on either side of the crown. On the plus side the subscriber watch does have nice finish on it and looks ok. It's also got a fake alligator skin type finish on the strap.
> I'll be cancelling now, I'd rather be spending money on watches like the Soki's, Parnises etc etc.
> 
> The 3 offenders!
> ...


The subscriber watch looks ok, & as it looks like it shows the date - I'll be using that one. Japanese airman looks ok too. What's the strap like on that one? Is it leather or plastic?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i think i would need that fixed first if i was shelling out money!! lol
> 
> chico


lol I got to go out in a bit so if you p.m me the link to the thread when it is ready that would be great mate and cheer's for sorting that out mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol I got to go out in a bit so if you p.m me the link to the thread when it is ready that would be great mate and cheer's for sorting that out mate


no probs mate

chico


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The subscriber watch looks ok, & as it looks like it shows the date - I'll be using that one. Japanese airman looks ok too. What's the strap like on that one? Is it leather or plastic?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


The RAF one does look OK. Its the fake buttons that annoy me. The straps on all 3 are leather. The Jap airman looks good but on on my girl sized wrist looks stupid.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm assuming you set the date with the crown on the subscriber watch? They turning the crown in the opposite direction to the way you had to turn it to set the date (if you turned it towards you to set the date, turn it away from you to set the day). That's how the day/date mech works on my Swatch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> The RAF one does look OK. Its the fake buttons that annoy me. The straps on all 3 are leather. The Jap airman looks good but on on my girl sized wrist looks stupid.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


 yeah why put fake buttons so yeah if it was a chrono it would have the two but why both when changing the function of the watch


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tat, complete and utter shi*e. The strap on the jap is leather. They have changed the jap though and used the same case as the lufty to save money, it was smaller than lufty on the photo of them in the disay case. The RAF has fake buttons and a plastic leather strap and the tommy has a fake plastic strap and a painted on sub dial. I can't believe I've shelled out £24.99 on the pocket watch, it is also cr*p. The crown is a tiny one on the side of the case the one on top is fake.
I am gutted with EM and will be ringing them to cancel when I get up this afternoon.










Oh and to top it all off my Jaragar arrived from the eBay seller. The strap is plastic not leather and the glass is smashed ! What a great day :-(










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Tat, complete and utter shi*e. The strap on the jap is leather. They have changed the jap though and used the same case as the lufty to save money, it was smaller than lufty on the photo of them in the disay case. The RAF has fake buttons and a plastic leather strap and the tommy has a fake plastic strap and a painted on sub dial. I can't believe I've shelled out £24.99 on the pocket watch, it is also cr*p. The crown is a tiny one on the side of the case the one on top is fake.
> I am gutted with EM and will be ringing them to cancel when I get up this afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...


what size is the crystal mate mite be able to send you replacement one let me know if I can help


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Just checked and yes only the Jap has a leather strap! I still can't work out the day adjustment. Tried everything. There's no leaflet in that box like the others so I'm beginning to wonder whether that's a fake dial also. Can you adjust it Watch Smeller??

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> Just checked and yes only the Jap has a leather strap! I still can't work out the day adjustment. Tried everything. There's no leaflet in that box like the others so I'm beginning to wonder whether that's a fake dial also. Can you adjust it Watch Smeller??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


 they mite be real because in your pic and his pic they are in different positions


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what size is the crystal mate mite be able to send you replacement one let me know if I can help


Thanks ITMW your a star. I have just messaged the seller with an attached photo demanding a replacement. Seeing as you were kind enough to jump in and offer to help me straight away and because of your continual helpfulness to everyone on this thread this is what I will do. As long as the seller doesn't ask me to return it (and let's face it why would he) ? Then I will send you the broken one so you can fix it and keep it yourself. Fingers crossed he doesn't ask for it back. Oh and the glass is 35.92mm by my electronic callipers.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> Just checked and yes only the Jap has a leather strap! I still can't work out the day adjustment. Tried everything. There's no leaflet in that box like the others so I'm beginning to wonder whether that's a fake dial also. Can you adjust it Watch Smeller??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Not sure what you mean Eddie. If you mean the date adjustment on the RAF then pull the crown out to the first click but this only adjusts the date not the day. You will have to send the hands round and round to set the day THEN set the date. If that makes sense.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thanks ITMW your a star. I have just messaged the seller with an attached photo demanding a replacement. Seeing as you were kind enough to jump in and offer to help me straight away and because of your continual helpfulness to everyone on this thread this is what I will do. As long as the seller doesn't ask me to return it (and let's face it why would he) ? Then I will send you the broken one so you can fix it and keep it yourself. Fingers crossed he doesn't ask for it back. Oh and the glass is 35.92mm by my electronic callipers.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I mighty just have one of those lol worse case if I'm lucky lol I could always make a lufty lens smaller lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

As much as it pains me I'm not getting anymore EM watches. Let's face it they're toys and I disappointed with it as this could have been a so much more collectable if they bothered. 

That lot Eddie got today would cost me over 70 euros. 


Can't believe the wonky is in Glasgee already!


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I mighty just have one of those lol worse case if I'm lucky lol I could always make a lufty lens smaller lol


Like I said lad, fingers crossed. If he doesn't ask for it back the. It's yours.
Right I've got to get some sleep the wife wants me up for 14:30 so we can go shopping ! See you all later, night night.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Not sure what you mean Eddie. If you mean the date adjustment on the RAF then pull the crown out to the first click but this only adjusts the date not the day. You will have to send the hands round and round to set the day THEN set the date. If that makes sense.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I think he means say go clockwise to change day and ante clockwise to set date maybe  and cheer's mate that would be cool if it happens lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

We don't get post on Saturdays here in ireland

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> As much as it pains me I'm not getting anymore EM watches. Let's face it they're toys and I disappointed with it as this could have been a so much more collectable if they bothered.
> 
> That lost Eddie got today would cost me over 70 euros.
> 
> ...


about 24 hours to get there then I posted it if I remember at something like 09:53 or something like that


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Set the date at half click and set the the day by the long route. i.e rotate the time 24 hrs per day till correct


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning all, I'm not a subscriber so therefore I haven't received the pocket watch or the day/date watch and I apologise in advance for this bit, THEY LOOK SHOCKING! They've even made the top crown fake on the pocket watch!!

I think I'll stop my collection here before I ruin it for myself, I'm very happy with the 7 issues I've got but I can't help but feel they've let standards drop massively.

Issue 8 and 9 both look like toys so won't be getting either of them. EM have let us down hugely I think.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I got my 3 watches this morning, had to open up the chrono already to get the condensation off the inside of the glass lol 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think its nearly time to rename the thread lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm still awake, I'm still fuming. Eagle moss have now resorted to putting batterys in dog turds, posting them through my letter box and then helping themselves to my money for the privilege. I've a good mind to post one or two of my dogs turds to them and see how they like it. I honestly feel violated and they didn't even have the decency to lube me up first. 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Any photos of the next watch from the back of the Japanese issue? I think once my display box comes I am out, at least I will have a binder full of magazines and a box full of watches to display.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

If anyone on face book would like to copy my post from above and post it on EMs page I would be forever in your debt.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

As for the pocket watch, for a tenner more you could have this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-Me...et_Watches_Accessories_ET&hash=item4d1988b9b5

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I got my 3 watches this morning, had to open up the chrono already to get the condensation off the inside of the glass lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a piece of paper in the box stating that if you remove the back you void the warranty. That's a "£25" watch you've just ruined Sharky! 
"Specially commissioned, worth £25" HA ! I wouldn't give a thimble full of rats vomit for it.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Any photos of the next watch from the back of the Japanese issue? I think once my display box comes I am out, at least I will have a binder full of magazines and a box full of watches to display.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Here you go, 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> As for the pocket watch, for a tenner more you could have this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-Me...et_Watches_Accessories_ET&hash=item4d1988b9b5
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Don't Mike I feel sick enough !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> As for the pocket watch, for a tenner more you could have this: Rotary Men&apos;s Stainless Steel Pocket Gent&apos;s Watch | eBay
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I can't remember how many times I've had this in my watch list! originally it was at £45! it's amazing for £35 and automatic too! one day I will buy it lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> There's a piece of paper in the box stating that if you remove the back you void the warranty. That's a "£25" watch you've just ruined Sharky!
> "Specially commissioned, worth £25" HA ! I wouldn't give a thimble full of rats vomit for it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


oh no! was I supposed to leave the moisture in? lol I think we've all voided the warranty on all the watches haven't we? lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh no! was I supposed to leave the moisture in? lol I think we've all voided the warranty on all the watches haven't we? lol


Well I certainly have then in that case cos the battery ran out on my fanty only after 6 weeks, they must of expected me to wear a watch that doesn't work for 2 years and then replace it when the warranty expires

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yes I think it is deffo thread renaming time I don't think anyone would want to spend there time researching this crap lol so yeah  how about the tales of wonky and two city's lol 


it was the best of time and the worse of times lo that about sums it up haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm still awake, I'm still fuming. Eagle moss have now *resorted to putting batterys in dog turds, *posting them through my letter box and then helping themselves to my money for the privilege. I've a good mind to post one or two of my dogs turds to them and see how they like it. I honestly feel violated and they didn't even have the decency to lube me up first.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Despite it all that's had me peeing myself laughing WS, you are quite mad lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Here at Eagle Moss our craftsmen are busy constructing your next instalment of fine quality military reproduction watches.




























Here's one being closely inspected by one of our strict quality control personnel as it leaves the production line.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> There's a piece of paper in the box stating that if you remove the back you void the warranty. That's a "£25" watch you've just ruined Sharky!
> "Specially commissioned, worth £25" HA ! *I wouldn't give a thimble full of rats vomit for it.*
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


please stop WS, my sides are aching..2 sentences sum up this collection perfectly PMSL!!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I can't remember how many times I've had this in my watch list! originally it was at £45! it's amazing for £35 and automatic too! one day I will buy it lol


 yes I have saw this one I was thinking of it for some time


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Here at Eagle Moss our craftsmen are busy constructing your next instalment of fine quality military reproduction watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that cheered me up this morning lol my daughter is wondering why I can't stop laughing lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

A few days back I posted this on EM's fb:



> "EM, it has come to my attention that you are doing a few watches with
> painted-on (ie non-functional) sub-dials. You DO know that's about the
> biggest screw-up or faux pas you can possibly make with a watch, don't
> you? If you're planning on issuing them, don't. There's no quicker way to
> lose customers, believe me."


This was their response:



> thanks for your message and feedback. Really sorry to hear that you;re disappointed with the subdials, this will be passed on to the designers for future reference


So they issued them anyway and guess what, they've alienated customers to the point where most now want to walk away.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Here at Eagle Moss our craftsmen are busy constructing your next instalment of fine quality military reproduction watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute legend! Both me and my girlfriend are in stitches!!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Tat, complete and utter shi*e. The strap on the jap is leather. They have changed the jap though and used the same case as the lufty to save money, it was smaller than lufty on the photo of them in the disay case. The RAF has fake buttons and a plastic leather strap and the tommy has a fake plastic strap and a painted on sub dial. I can't believe I've shelled out £24.99 on the pocket watch, it is also cr*p. The crown is a tiny one on the side of the case the one on top is fake.
> I am gutted with EM and will be ringing them to cancel when I get up this afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the smashed glass on the Jaragar. With regards to the strap though you have to expect that the strap on a Chinese watch is going to be that nasty plasticy leather (aka 'pleather') that should get tossed in the bin in favour of something better. Even my Parnis Portuguese came with one of those junk straps. Luckily you can always get a really nice quality leather band for a tenner on the bay, check out Watch Gecko, he has a great rally strap with holes that would look great on the Jaragar Monacos especially.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Absolute legend! Both me and my girlfriend are in stitches!!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I'm in knots with laughing here, cant stop the missus and kids think I've gone nuts ! oh my best laugh for a long time, thanks for that WS!!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

My Jap watch keeps stopping! just like my Lufty does. it as if the crown isn't engaging all the way in  it's time to operate again lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> A few days back I posted this on EM's fb:
> 
> This was their response:
> 
> So they issued them anyway and guess what, they've alienated customers to the point where most now want to walk away.


All our designers are either out on walkies at the moment or are busy licking the balls. We shall though endeavour to bring your comment to the chief designer Chrono just as soon as he stops trying to hump the cat.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sorry to hear about the smashed glass on the Jaragar. With regards to the strap though you have to expect that the strap on a Chinese watch is going to be that nasty plasticy leather (aka 'pleather') that should get tossed in the bin in favour of something better. Even my Parnis Portuguese came with one of those junk straps. Luckily you can always get a really nice quality leather band for a tenner on the bay, check out Watch Gecko, he has a great rally strap with holes that would look great on the Jaragar Monacos especially.


Thanks shaggy. Yeah I wasn't too bothered about the strap to be honest I'd already had my eye on on with a deployment clasp. I have one of those tan rally ones on my archive it looks quality.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> If anyone on face book would like to copy my post from above and post it on EMs page I would be forever in your debt.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Posted.



> I've been asked to post this by a member of the WUS forum: "I'm still awake, I'm still fuming. Eagle moss have now resorted to putting batterys in dog turds, posting them through my letter box and then helping themselves to my money for the privilege. I've a good mind to post one or two of my dogs turds to them and see how they like it. I honestly feel violated and they didn't even have the decency to lube me up first."


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Posted.


Thanks Chrono, I bet that gets their attention. If there's any replays from EM or other disgruntled dog egg subscribers could you post them on here? I could do with a laugh after today.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats interesting...in an email they claimed the sub dial would work....

Eaglemoss are the best ******** artists I've ever seen.


(On an unrelated note, the hour hand on my vostok is about half an hour wrong, like, at 12 , the hour hand was half way to 1.... thoughts?)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Finally managed to track down a parnis portuguese WOOO-HOO!! just waiting on the paypal invoice and were good to go!!









chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thanks Chrono, I bet that gets their attention. If there's any replays from EM or other disgruntled dog egg subscribers could you post them on here? I could do with a laugh after today.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yeh I bet the only response will be their standard one "Well, we're sorry you're upset with our watches. Send us your details by pm and we'll discuss it away from anyone else to see."


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm in knots with laughing here, cant stop the missus and kids think I've gone nuts ! oh my best laugh for a long time, thanks for that WS!!


No problem Pep. I tend to get a bit sarky when I'm tired and pi**ed off but at least we can laugh about it, the only other option is to cry.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fake buttons, fake sub-dials, fake chronographs. They really must be dense in the highest order to try to pass off crap like that.
Like others have said, you can pick up a quality, genuine mechanical item for less than the price of this ****e.
Sorry to say it, but the best was the first half dozen, and it's gone downhill and into the sewers since then.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Just caught up with the last couple of hours on the thread. I've gone through excitement, anger, sorrow and openly laughing out loud all in the space of 5 mins. Thanks chaps - I love this place.

My postmans delivered my next batch of EM watches & the 'inspired' chrono too. I haven't opened it yet in anticipation that my Brit army watch has a real sub dial, the Jap watch is a classic, like the Lufty or Pizza and the the subscribers watch is the best yet. Maybe I'll leave them in the grey plastic packet so I don't have to face reality.

Also I'm now really pleased I took the time to opt out of the specials. I don't have a cheap pocket watch & I got £24.99 to buy another Vostok. 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Just caught up with the last couple of hours on the thread. I've gone through excitement, anger, sorrow and openly laughing out loud all in the space of 5 mins. Thanks chaps - I love this place.
> 
> My postmans delivered my next batch of EM watches & the 'inspired' chrono too. I haven't opened it yet in anticipation that my Brit army watch has a real sub dial, the Jap watch is a classic, like the Lufty or Pizza and the the subscribers watch is the best yet. Maybe I'll leave them in the grey plastic packet so I don't have to face reality.
> 
> ...


Careful opening the grey bag Airfixer the smell can make you gag.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

On the subject of the sub dial on the Tommy:

Thank you for the email, I have asked one of the managers to see if it does work and they said it will work, we are not sure if the new issues will have a rotating bezel soon as we are told we will tell you, is there anything else I can help you with please let me know.

Kind regards

Daniel

The bollocks is strong with this company....


----------



## Staffyman (Mar 11, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Just caught up with the last couple of hours on the thread. I've gone through excitement, anger, sorrow and openly laughing out loud all in the space of 5 mins. Thanks chaps - I love this place.
> 
> My postmans delivered my next batch of EM watches & the 'inspired' chrono too. I haven't opened it yet in anticipation that my Brit army watch has a real sub dial, the Jap watch is a classic, like the Lufty or Pizza and the the subscribers watch is the best yet. Maybe I'll leave them in the grey plastic packet so I don't have to face reality.
> 
> ...


Yep received mine today also .......... as quoted the british soldier is a painted sub- dial , the Japanese airman i likey . and the chrono has real working dials yay

https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net...992_867279763288797_1715282946713674318_n.jpg


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Staffyman said:


> Yep received mine today also .......... as quoted the british soldier is a painted sub- dial , the Japanese airman i likey . and the chrono has real working dials yay


God, you're easily pleased. You do know the chrono isn't actually a chrono?
I have a genuine T-shirt that ***** wore back in the day. Yours for £50.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Finally managed to track down a parnis portuguese WOOO-HOO!! just waiting on the paypal invoice and were good to go!!
> 
> View attachment 1503899
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm it's like looking at Kelly brook bathing in Budweiser (other largers are available) with chocolate hob nobs hanging out of her flue whilst she describes what she likes to do to fat, bald northern blokes. I think I'm in love. How much for one of those bad girls Chico, and where can I get one ? Come on lad spill the beans.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Mmmmmmm it's like looking at Kelly brook bathing in Budweiser (other largers are available) with chocolate hob nobs hanging out of her flue whilst she describes what she likes to do to fat, bald northern blokes. I think I'm in love. How much for one of those bad girls Chico, and where can I get one ? Come on lad spill the beans.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


LOL with EMS shipping £65 from parnis-shop

http://www.parnis-shop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=149#.U4CB3PldVy4

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> God, you're easily pleased. You do know the chrono isn't actually a chrono?
> I have a genuine T-shirt that ***** wore back in the day. Yours for £50.


First dibs on your ***** T-shirt Chrono or you could straight swap it for the genuine Hitlers left ball that I have in a jar of formaldehyde. 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Staffyman (Mar 11, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> God, you're easily pleased. You do know the chrono isn't actually a chrono?
> I have a genuine T-shirt that ***** wore back in the day. Yours for £50.


LOL Chrono can you not get the hint of sarcasm in my tone of print ( YAY )


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Staffyman said:


> LOL Chrono can you not get the hint of sarcasm in my tone of print ( YAY )


I wuz worried...... there are some that would actually like a fake dial, fake buttons and fake chrono. Sooner or later they're bound to arrive here, and I thought you was him.
Apols, mistaken identity...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

funny thing is for the price of the 3 latest offerings from EM you could nearly pay for Chicos latest buy.. says it all really?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I haven't opened it yet in anticipation that my Brit army watch has a real sub dial, the Jap watch is a classic, like the Lufty or Pizza and the the subscribers watch is the best yet. Maybe I'll leave them in the grey plastic packet so I don't have to face reality"




Schrodingers watch


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Right I've got to get some sleep. The wife's just come up and bollocked me for laughing maniacally like a nut job and she still insists I'm getting up at 14:30 to go shopping. 
Later dudes, keep yer chins up and speak to you all later. 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Staffyman (Mar 11, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I wuz worried...... there are some that would actually like a fake dial, fake buttons and fake chrono. Sooner or later they're bound to arrive here, and I thought you was him.
> Apols, mistaken identity...


No Worries mate ........... love the Archive in your photo ...... i bid on 2 a little while ago won both at £16 each when the post came i had 5 lol been enjoying them ever since


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> funny thing is for the price of the 3 latest offerings from EM you could nearly pay for Chicos latest buy.. says it all really?


Exactly mate, its a no brainer, i canny wait, i'm gonni be like finch waiting on stifflers mom arriving!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Exactly mate, its a no brainer, i canny wait, i'm gonni be like finch waiting on stifflers mom arriving!!
> 
> chico


still no sign of my PR yet  no post till tuesday now! I hate watches(well waiting for them, anyway)! lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> still no sign of my PR yet  no post till tuesday now! I hate watches(well waiting for them, anyway)! lol


yeah it's torture sharky, but when i finally arrives it's a beautiful moment!! lol

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

My Lufty kept stopping too when I put it forward an hour a couple of weeks back. I think it may be caused by the hands moving into the wrong position when the crown is pulled out. 

It was the Italian Diver that caught my eye when I saw the ad, but I only saw one of them in person (probably due do the "supply problem" with the fourth and fifth issues, as they seem to be back in the major shops now) and it wasn't in great shape, though I don't think I'd have bought it if it was. 

I can't see myself buying any more of them now that I've started to put the money aside for something else.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not going to put a picture up but the back of my pizza has a rusty patch 😐

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Since all the free publicity, the cheeky beggars have nearly doubled the price of that Jaragar on Amazon.
> 
> AMPM24 Mechanical Analog White Dial 6 Hands Mens Sport Leather Wrist Watch Gift: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Was £10.10 when you posted the above comment. Its now went to £12.59


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm not going to put a picture up but the back of my pizza has a rusty patch 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I'm not even gonni speak of the mwc's anymore!!

pep have you seen the black ip coated solar diver? quite nice imho!









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm not even gonni speak of the mwc's anymore!!
> 
> pep have you seen the black ip coated solar diver? quite nice imho!
> 
> ...


Its nice chico but no no no, I'm holding out for my bumble bee, (you know the one) lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Its nice chico but no no no, I'm holding out for my bumble bee, (you know the one) lol


I'm the same mate blue/black for me, the bumble bee with the black & yellow nato that shaggy posted looked awesome!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm the same mate blue/black for me, the bumble bee with the black & yellow nato that shaggy posted looked awesome!
> 
> chico


I've been waiting a year to get the bumble, its time to stop looking round now and get it, summer bonus next month will help, the missus and 2 daughters are off to see one direction tomorrow, on me, so that's the justification for my next purchase


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I've been waiting a year to get the bumble, its time to stop looking round now and get it, summer bonus next month will help, the missus and 2 daughters are off to see one direction tomorrow, on me, so that's the justification for my next purchase


What about the strap? Did you find anywhere to get that black n yellow strap that was in the picture? I looked and most seemed to come with the black rubber strap.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> What about the strap? Did you find anywhere to get that black n yellow strap that was in the picture? I looked and most seemed to come with the black rubber strap.


Yes it comes on the rubber, cant get the one with the yellow accents on a bracelet only on the rubber, but I'll just get rid of it and get a black and yellow Nato for it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's the video, as the guy says this could be a polarising style, I'm on the love end of the spectrum 






oh and the holes on the outside of the lugs will make strap changes a lot easier!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My watches have arrived. The novelty has worn off, I will get the next delivery with the free box then I am out.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Schrodingers watch


Here's an example of Schrodinger's watch experiment in quantum mechanics. 
At present the watches contained within are both awesome & rubbish. When the bag is opened they become one or the other.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Pep, I've just done a little experiment for you. I've put the Solar on a nato to see how it wears and it's good. The lug holes are perhaps just a tiny bit low perhaps but it's a very wearable combo.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My watches have arrived. The novelty has worn off, I will get the next delivery with the free box then I am out.


I'm thinking the same.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Pep, I've just done a little experiment for you. I've put the Solar on a nato to see how it wears and it's good. The lug holes are perhaps just a tiny bit low perhaps but it's a very wearable combo.


These watches are awesome, so many alternative styles, there's actually a whole thread here on WUS dedicated to this model, I dare not go there lol.

That combo you put up shaggy, that looks great, would you stick with it for a rotation?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm thinking the same


Me too, in fact I've said that right from the start


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I've been waiting a year to get the bumble, its time to stop looking round now and get it, summer bonus next month will help, the missus and 2 daughters are off to see one direction tomorrow, on me, so that's the justification for my next purchase


lol they wee peckers are playing right now in glasgow green, right next to my bedroom window!!!! :rodekaart



ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Pep, I've just done a little experiment for you. I've put the Solar on a nato to see how it wears and it's good. The lug holes are perhaps just a tiny bit low perhaps but it's a very wearable combo.


nice but your killing me here shaggy!!!! :-d

chico


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Just spent a little while catching up, while watching the qualifying for Monaco F1-GP.

Well. I'm decided now, thanks to the pics posted today:
I am SO HAPPY that I didn't subscribe, and have been getting them from my newsagent. Suppose I'll be getting the Brit army, if only so that the newsagent will keep the Jap airman for me.
As soon as I saw the pics, my first thought was that the Jap is a re-dialled Lufty (which was confirmed shortly after) - I can live with that for a tenner, I had been regretting not buying two Luftys, but the Jap will do instead.
No. 10 will be a 'wait-and-see', the pic on the magazine looks like it might be a Shiela case with a new dial.
I certainly won't be getting any beyond the 10th, and might stop at 9 if the 10th is a dog-egg when seen in the flesh.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> These watches are awesome, so many alternative styles, there's actually a whole thread here on WUS dedicated to this model, I dare not go there lol.
> 
> That combo you put up shaggy, that looks great, would you stick with it for a rotation?


With that particular strap it was the only one I have that's a 20mm but I don't really think the colours go with my watch. I might look for just a black and white nato specifically for it. Since I got the watch the other week I've actually been wearing it on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap and then a divers shark mesh band. I didn't even bother sizing up the included Seiko bracelet with it. It's a fantastic watch and very versatile and makes a great daily wearer.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ah I see, that's a bit strange isn't it not to offer it on the bracelet. It does look fantastic though. Have a look at this thread and see how incredible it looks on a yellow striped nato.
> View attachment 1503470
> )


I've just seen this on the bay for £150! it's very tempting I must say ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I've only seen it for 200. Please don't post pics till I get mine sparks lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I've opened the package. 
First impressions:
British army - not good, would have been better to leave the paint they used on the subdial in the pot. 
Japanese pilot - I actually really like this. It's similar to Lufty, which is good, right?
Subscribers watch - this may join the Vostoks I have as my daily watches. It has the date and small, light & comfortable. Hate the fake snake strap but a NATO will improve it IMO.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> lol they wee peckers are playing right now in glasgow green, right next to my bedroom window!!!! :rodekaart


Wanna borrow some earplugs, or have you got your own?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Just noticed - the subscribers watch has no second hand. 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> lol they wee peckers are playing right now in glasgow green, right next to my bedroom window!!!! :rodekaart
> 
> nice but your killing me here shaggy!!!! :-d
> 
> chico


With some other forum classics...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

For the non-subscribers. Number 10









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm thinking the same.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


You know what? Who am I kidding? The box will be crap, I already have a box, and it will cost me another £20 to get it with two more crappy watches. I have cancelled. I have ten watches and a pocket watch, they look nice on display. I don't need 80 of them.

I'll stay in the thread though, you lot are a great set of guys!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> For the non-subscribers. Number 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sense a Pink Floydian slip of Photoshop with that triangle on the dial. Dark Side of the Doggie Drop.....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You know what? Who am I kidding? The box will be crap, I already have a box, and it will cost me another £20 to get it with two more crappy watches. I have cancelled. I have ten watches and a pocket watch, they look nice on display. I don't need 80 of them.
> 
> I'll stay in the thread though, you lot are a great set of guys!


I think the thread has completely outgrown the MWC collection and morphed into something far more.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> You know what? Who am I kidding? The box will be crap, I already have a box, and it will cost me another £20 to get it with two more crappy watches. I have cancelled. I have ten watches and a pocket watch, they look nice on display. I don't need 80 of them.
> 
> I'll stay in the thread though, you lot are a great set of guys!


they box em are sending out can be had for about £12 on the bay

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> With some other forum classics...


great looking collection shaggy, love the nighthawk, what size is the case on that? looks like a 45mm but i've seen it listed from 40-45mm!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Wanna borrow some earplugs, or have you got your own?


got some floyd on the ipod mate, sorted!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL with EMS shipping £65 from parnis-shop
> 
> http://www.parnis-shop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=149#.U4CB3PldVy4
> 
> chico


Let us know how you fare, that website makes me nervous, I am convinced I won't get my watch or will be stung for a huge customs payment so daren't buy from there yet.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Canny whack a bit o floyd


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> great looking collection shaggy, love the nighthawk, what size is the case on that? looks like a 45mm but i've seen it listed from 40-45mm!
> 
> chico


Nighthawks are 42mm but for some reason they often get listed incorrectly. It's one of those watches that visually looks a few mm bigger than it is probably because it doesn't have a bezel and is all dial. The build quality of it I'd absolutely phenomenal for the money, it easily holds it's own against much more expensive watches.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey, I've found a box to keep all my straps in! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Let us know how you fare, that website makes me nervous, I am convinced I won't get my watch or will be stung for a huge customs payment so daren't buy from there yet.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


no probs mike, but liang has been selling for over 10yrs and people have had good experiences from what i've read, i was they same i read all the parnis threads and looked at all the sellers websites for ages before i took the plunge, manbush sorted me out with a great watch and brilliant customer service (better than some high st retailers i may add) with no customs charges, if you pay with paypal then you have some peace of mind if anything goes tits up!! i would go for it if you want a power reserve cause they are getting scarce by the day

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nighthawks are 42mm but for some reason they often get listed incorrectly. It's one of those watches that visually looks a few mm bigger than it is probably because it doesn't have a bezel and is all dial. The build quality of it I'd absolutely phenomenal for the money, it easily holds it's own against much more expensive watches.


cheers mate, it actually looks bigger than the parnis next to it, oh well thats another one on the watch list!!!

chico


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Got my day dial sorted. How do you remove the backs of these watches?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> no probs mike, but liang has been selling for over 10yrs and people have had good experiences from what i've read, i was they same i read all the parnis threads and looked at all the sellers websites for ages before i took the plunge, manbush sorted me out with a great watch and brilliant customer service (better than some high st retailers i may add) with no customs charges, if you pay with paypal then you have some peace of mind if anything goes tits up!! i would go for it if you want a power reserve cause they are getting scarce by the day
> 
> chico


I'm just wondering whether I need a different type of PR to go with my other one ;-) got some cash burning a hole in my paypal pocket lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> no probs mike, but liang has been selling for over 10yrs and people have had good experiences from what i've read, i was they same i read all the parnis threads and looked at all the sellers websites for ages before i took the plunge, manbush sorted me out with a great watch and brilliant customer service (better than some high st retailers i may add) with no customs charges, if you pay with paypal then you have some peace of mind if anything goes tits up!! i would go for it if you want a power reserve cause they are getting scarce by the day
> 
> chico


Oh what the hell, I would have wasted more than 65 quid on MWC. I am buying one.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm just wondering whether I need a different type of PR to go with my other one ;-) got some cash burning a hole in my paypal pocket lol


Go for it sharky you know it makes sense!! you could get the 2 then flip 1.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh what the hell, I would have wasted more than 65 quid on MWC. I am buying one.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


lol going on what shaggy said about his, we will love them!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh what the hell, I would have wasted more than 65 quid on MWC. I am buying one.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Chico, what size strap do these take? I want to switch out to a blue one.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Chico, what size strap do these take? I want to switch out to a blue one.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


22mm mike, sharky got a nice one with spring bars & a strap tool

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm a liker on a FB dive watch community and came across this pic, is in Austria...wow!

Credit to the pic taker!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I'm a liker on a FB dive watch community and came across this pic, is in Austria...wow!
> 
> Credit to the pic taker!
> 
> View attachment 1504020


Most of Austria's like that. They're ****-hot on littering. In the 80s I went to a resort called Velden, and the lake there was just the same as in your pic - very very clear water, you could see right down to the bottom.
Totally different to paddling off Brighton beach, where you hope that squidgy stuff you trod in is a discarded EM watch.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> 22mm mike, sharky got a nice one with spring bars & a strap tool
> 
> chico


I may need to buy a 2nd one now ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Chico, what size strap do these take? I want to switch out to a blue one.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Here's the strap I bought, MENS GENUINE LEATHER WATCH STRAP BAND + TOOL SPRING BAR PINS 18MM 20MM 22MM 24MM | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

here's some eye candy!!

pics by kibi

































look at that for £65 mmmmmm!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here's the strap I bought, MENS GENUINE LEATHER WATCH STRAP BAND + TOOL SPRING BAR PINS 18MM 20MM 22MM 24MM | eBay


Thanks Sharky, that is the one I am ready to pull the trigger on, but I don't know which size I need, I expect it is 20mm but want to be sure.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> here's some eye candy!!
> 
> pics by kibi
> 
> ...


Has your paypal invoice arrived yet? I am waiting for mine now!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Has your paypal invoice arrived yet? I am waiting for mine now!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


not yet mate, its 22.20 in china right now so he might be out getting wrecked!!!

did you get your $5.00 discount for registering?

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just browsing the bay and I was very tempted to push the button on this, 99p with half and hour to go. Then I saw he wanted £27 for postage. Expletive inserted at that point.








Steel Hands Dial Analog Display Day Date Automatic Mechanical Men Wristwatch Box | eBay


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Finally managed to track down a parnis portuguese WOOO-HOO!! just waiting on the paypal invoice and were good to go!!
> 
> View attachment 1503899
> 
> ...


From where please Chico?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> not yet mate, its 22.20 in china right now so he might be out getting wrecked!!!
> 
> did you get your $5.00 discount for registering?
> 
> chico


Yeah but didn't realise until I had already checked out. I'll buy more watches from there if this works out okay so no loss! I plan to save my Eaglemoss £20 to buy something nice every couple of months, then maybe do a ten year saving plan and buy a Rolex!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Just browsing the bay and I was very tempted to push the button on this, 99p with half and hour to go. Then I saw he wanted £27 for postage. Expletive inserted at that point.
> 
> View attachment 1504039
> 
> Steel Hands Dial Analog Display Day Date Automatic Mechanical Men Wristwatch Box | eBay


dial is similar to my tissot prc200









chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> here's some eye candy!!
> 
> pics by kibi
> 
> ...


Hopefully the one off, specially designed watch that EM send me for being the only subscriber left at watch 80 will look as good as this.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah but didn't realise until I had already checked out. I'll buy more watches from there if this works out okay so no loss! I plan to save my Eaglemoss £20 to buy something nice every couple of months, then maybe do a ten year saving plan and buy a Rolex!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


i was the same mate i could have bought 10 em watches that would have lay on a shelf, whereas iv got my pilot that you would need to pry of my cold dead wrist & my PR for the same sort of money i would have wasted on the em's!!

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just browsing the bay and I was very tempted to push the button on this, 99p with half and hour to go. Then I saw he wanted £27 for postage. Expletive inserted at that point.
> 
> View attachment 1504039
> 
> Steel Hands Dial Analog Display Day Date Automatic Mechanical Men Wristwatch Box | eBay


Just found it here for £27 but p&p is free lol

Steel Hands Dial Analog Display Day Date Automatic Mechanical Men Wristwatch Box | eBay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Has your paypal invoice arrived yet? I am waiting for mine now!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Just got my invoice! all paid up ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Just got my invoice! all paid up ;-)


Me too, all paid, let the waiting begin!!! :-!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Just got my invoice! all paid up ;-)


Me too, better get the strap ordered so we can be watch twins. It will be a kind of Freemason code when fellow blue strap Parnis owners meet, we will know we are thread-mates.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. I've finally surfaced, looks like the wife did the decent thing and went shopping on her own and left me to sleep. It's just me my thoughts and the bitter taste of EM in my mouth. Time for a brew and a biccie.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Afternoon everyone. I've finally surfaced, looks like the wife did the decent thing and went shopping on her own and left me to sleep. It's just me my thoughts and the bitter taste of EM in my mouth. Time for a brew and a biccie.


I would say have one of these biscuits, but they look too much like an EM watch your pooch already laid....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Just got my invoice! all paid up ;-)


Can you pm or post the link please?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I would say have one of these biscuits, but they look too much like an EM watch your pooch already laid....
> 
> View attachment 1504098


Thanks Chrono but I've had a couple of plain digestives instead. They look way to big to have come from our chihuahua but if you were to pop a fake leather strap on one..........

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Can you pm or post the link please?


pm sent

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I was just wondering Chrono, did anyone or even EM reply to my comment that you posted on Facebook this morning ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hmmm so just caught up so I go out for the day and there like ten pages to read hmmm so mwc bad parnis good and what we spending our money on now ?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Me too, all paid, let the waiting begin!!! :-!
> 
> chico


Thanks for the pm chico

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hmmm so just caught up so I go out for the day and there like ten pages to read hmmm so mwc bad parnis good and what we spending our money on now ?


Pooper scoopers !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> hmmm so just caught up so I go out for the day and there like ten pages to read hmmm so mwc bad parnis good and what we spending our money on now ?


Seikos, Citizens, and assorted Chinese homages.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> OK, here goes. I'm on my way out so can take some better pictures if you want them later on. Yes, the Brit soldier has a painted dial! The Japanese one is massive, I can't compare it to the lufty as I just sent that off to someone on here as I didn't like that one. I've got plans for that one though. The subscriber watch isn't a chronograph, it's a day date. I can't however work out how to change the day! The most annoying thing to me on this watch is the fact they've put 2 fake buttons on either side of the crown.


If it's anything like my K&S the buttons change the day n date

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Pooper scoopers !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


already got one of them


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks for the pm chico
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


no probs mate, did u get one?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Seikos, Citizens, and assorted Chinese homages.


yeah Monday if cash cons open mighty just go take a look at that red arrow all of a sudden It seems like I'm 20 quid a fortnight better off lol and I have not got any new ish Citizens so maybe I mite


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Got my confirmation of cancellation from EM. They must have to worm weekends to process all the cancelled subs! Parnis all ordered and paid for, I am really looking forward to it. Also got an HMT in the post. Rain has stopped and F1 on the TV. Things are looking up.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Spoke to another member who purchased a power reserve from parnis-shop within the last week, this was his reply -

I bought Parnis Portugese & it is nicely made with very good timekeeping bcoz of the seagull movement. Daily variance is abt +4 sec. 

Two things I didnt like were : it came without Parnis box as it has to be bought separately ( I wasn't informed though). He confirmed with me that it would be installed with sapphire crystal (as described in his website) but now I found that it might not be after doing the water bead test. I am going to buy a diamond tester later to confirm my suspiciopn.

Apart from these shortcomings, he is ok & communicative. Hope the above helps.

sounds ok to me, don't need a parnis box and can we really expect sapphire for the price

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chico is wonky still ticking mate  are you going to work it in to this thread or start a new one ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hey chico is wonky still ticking mate  are you going to work it in to this thread or start a new one ?


yip still going ok, i will start a new thread once iv got sum pics mate.

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I know that Parnis Watch. Net offered a sapphire upgrade for about £20 extra. It's funny because I've been thinking that the crystal in mine from Man B has a slight blue tinge to it but I don't think it's sapphire.

As for a box again you can pay extra for a box but to be honest it's not really needed so much. Most of us are just going to keep them in a watch case anyway.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Spoke to another member who purchased a power reserve from parnis-shop within the last week, this was his reply -
> 
> I bought Parnis Portugese & it is nicely made with very good timekeeping bcoz of the seagull movement. Daily variance is abt +4 sec.
> 
> ...


For the money u too don't expect a sapphire crystal, and the box is not needed. It is not like the watch's resale value depends on it! Wonder how long it will take to arrive?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I know that Parnis Watch. Net offered a sapphire upgrade for about £20 extra. It's funny because I've been thinking that the crystal in mine from Man B has a slight blue tinge to it but I don't think it's sapphire.


According to his listing it says - synthetic sapphire front and back.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> For the money u too don't expect a sapphire crystal, and the box is not needed. It is not like the watch's resale value depends on it! Wonder how long it will take to arrive?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


on the site it says -

EMS Express with Online Tracking Status
7-12 working days depending on destination and customs clearance 
Online Tracking can track your package for you at different stages
We have NO CONTROL over the delivery after it is shipped 
Customs clearance and delays may be unavoidable but there is nothing to worry about 
EMS Shipping is the FASTEST and most RELIABLE

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> no probs mate, did u get one?
> 
> chico


It has to be done mate , also I emailed the manbush, and he's quite happy to sell the parnis branded deployment clasps separately. So once you have your choice of strap on the power reserve, you can bling it up with a Parnis clasp. It's all good!

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I was just wondering Chrono, did anyone or even EM reply to my comment that you posted on Facebook this morning ?


Only 7 people liking it (probably most here) but no response from EM. TBH I'm not expecting anything from them till at least Tuesday. Like the rest of the things we ask them for, and tell them about, they'll probably ignore it anyway.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Only 7 people liking it (probably most here) but no response from EM. TBH I'm not expecting anything from them till at least Tuesday. Like the rest of the things we ask them for, and tell them about, they'll probably ignore it anyway.


They emailed me today in response to my feedback I provided in my email, and didn't even try to persuade me not to conceal, or offer any reassurance.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here

I was one of the likers!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Seikos, Citizens, and assorted Chinese homages.


And Vostoks, and HMT, and Jaragar, and Mako, in fact, almost anything but MWC....


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> here's some eye candy!!
> 
> pics by kibi
> 
> ...


You lot are causing me so much grief. Not that I need that much encouragement.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have just publically asked EM on Facebook...

When I subscribed, I was promised a chronograph watch with a working timer. I received a sub par watch with a day/date complication. Where do I stand on the sale of goods act, as the watch was 'free' but my decision to subscribe was based on this misrepresentation by EM?










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have just publically asked EM on Facebook...
> 
> When I subscribed, I was promised a chronograph watch with a working timer. I received a sub par watch with a day/date complication. Where do I stand on the sale of goods act, as the watch was 'free' but my decision to subscribe was based on this misrepresentation by EM?
> 
> ...


I feel your pain mike but they don't care, I'd go as far as to suggest they've made their money now :-(


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> It has to be done mate , also I emailed the manbush, and he's quite happy to sell the parnis branded deployment clasps separately. So once you have your choice of strap on the power reserve, you can bling it up with a Parnis clasp. It's all good!
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


I thought he would, did he say how much? would still like to get a SS bracelet for it though!!



David Church said:


> You lot are causing me so much grief. Not that I need that much encouragement.
> 
> Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!"
> Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


LOL are you getting one?

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have just publically asked EM on Facebook...
> 
> When I subscribed, I was promised a chronograph watch with a working timer. I received a sub par watch with a day/date complication. Where do I stand on the sale of goods act, as the watch was 'free' but my decision to subscribe was based on this misrepresentation by EM?
> 
> ...


I bet that's caused a few loose sphincters at head office Mike. If and when they respond keep us all informed.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I bet that's caused a few loose sphincters at head office Mike. If and when they respond keep us all informed.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I have also emailed them inviting them to offer me compensation. My angle is that I would not have subscribed but for their free gifts, which are not available through newsagents. They misrepresented the free gift, and if they knew at the time it would be lower quality, then they are potentially in breach of the misrepresentation act 1967.

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/regulation/misrepresentation-act-1967

That first class business management degree I spent the last four years completing in my own time comes in handy sometimes 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have also emailed them inviting them to offer me compensation. My angle is that I would not have subscribed but for their free gifts, which are not available through newsagents. They misrepresented the free gift, and if they knew at the time it would be lower quality, then they are potentially in breach of the misrepresentation act 1967.
> 
> http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/regulation/misrepresentation-act-1967
> 
> ...


Just noticed on the photo of the chronograph you uploaded and in very small writing it says "item may differ from one shown". Is this their get out clause in regards to the misrepresentation act ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> I have just publically asked EM on Facebook...
> 
> When I subscribed, I was promised a chronograph watch with a working timer. I received a sub par watch with a day/date complication. Where do I stand on the sale of goods act, as the watch was 'free' but my decision to subscribe was based on this misrepresentation by EM?
> 
> ...


The get-out clause for them is that they haven't promised you anything, not least a chronograph watch.

Firstly, the watches are free giveaways with the magazine. It's the magazine you're buying.
Secondly, they haven't promised you a chronograph watch. They've promised you a watch INSPIRED BY a chronograph watch. Inspired by can mean just about anything. As long as it's got a strap or a bracelet, and something in between, they're covered.

Best advice is do what most are - walk away, spend the money on something worthwhile. Chalk it up to experience. Most of us had sneaking suspicions it was too good to be true, and we're finding out the hard way that's exactly what it was, and in the meantime they've had £70-80 of our money so far.

For me, the turning point was when the Pizza arrived with a different dial from what it was meant to come with. They lost me at that point and I'm glad I offloaded most of my watches on ebay so I got most of my money back. Now I just have the Fanty and the Lufty, neither of which I'm that interest in wearing.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

we should have listened to biffa


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> The get-out clause for them is that they haven't promised you anything, not least a chronograph watch.
> 
> Firstly, the watches are free giveaways with the magazine. It's the magazine you're buying.
> Secondly, they haven't promised you a chronograph watch. They've promised you a watch INSPIRED BY a chronograph watch. Inspired by can mean just about anything. As long as it's got a strap or a bracelet, and something in between, they're covered.
> ...


I beg to differ, the photo clearly states the type of item offered and that is an inducement to enter into a contract. Although it is the magazine I was buying, the decision to do so was, in part, based on the gifts. Imagine buying a car because you were told it had a three year warranty. When it arrives the warranty is only for a year. You didn't pay for the warranty, it came free, but still formed part of your decision to buy.

Secondly, they didn't promise a watch inspired by, the detail shows,and details, specific features of the gift, namely a constantly running second dial and a 30 minute timer.

I know I am not going to get anywhere, and I have cancelled my contract due to their failure to abide by its terms, but it still is poor business practice and deserves to be highlighted.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here

Having said that, I agree, Chrono, you are quite right. The collection has been great for meeting people like all of you on this thread, and I have discovered loads of new watches through you all, like SOKI. So I do not regret my £80!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how about some thing to cheer us up ant she pretty


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

You're right, you're not going to get anywhere. Doesn't matter what the picture showed, the words were INSPIRED BY. Those two words covered their arses. Doesn't matter what any of us think, you would not beat them in any court with those two words in the advertising.

In any other walk of life, with any other product, those two words Inspired By would make most people run for the hills. But because it's to do with watches, most people know about counterfeits and fakes, so think Inspired By is likely to get them a fairly decent copy.
It doesn't. It just gives people the chance to sell ****e items under the guise of something it's not.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I bet the dodgy sods held out on the RAF for another month knowing that it would be the end of many subscriptions when it did arrive.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You're right, you're not going to get anywhere. Doesn't matter what the picture showed, the words were INSPIRED BY. Those two words covered their arses. Doesn't matter what any of us think, you would not beat them in any court with those two words in the advertising.


No, probably not, but experience has taught me it is always worth a shot. I get a discount on nearly everything I buy...

It also says it has a running second dial. Mine doesn't even have a seconds HAND!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> we should have listened to biffa


OH GOD ! Your right Pep. And I awarded the poor sod the ceremonial tin foil hat.

Biffa if your reading this I apologise !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> we should have listened to biffa


Ach, he's probably counting the UKIP votes and waiting for the space-aliens to pick him up.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about some thing to cheer us up ant she pretty


It looks like it was inspired by a Napolian Solo cant spell ILIA KURIAKIN


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You're right, you're not going to get anywhere. Doesn't matter what the picture showed, the words were INSPIRED BY. Those two words covered their arses. Doesn't matter what any of us think, you would not beat them in any court with those two words in the advertising.


/
I think that's a bit tough on mike chrono, we all got suckered into this, the only consolation is how quickly/not we got out

We all expected a date window on the froggy and it didn't materialise, and the 'specially commissioned' watch should have been exactly that and not the piece of garbage it turned out to be, if we all got fooled they set out to fool, we are all watch fans and got suckered?

We did ok with the first 5 watches anything after that was not what they suggested albeit in a subliminal way but what we all believed?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The sad thing is, EM could have avoided this. They were doing so well until they brought out things with painted on dials.
Even the most clueless boneheaded watch-wearer whose been in a cave half his life would've told EM that was a seriously, SERIOUSLY, stupid thing to do.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It looks like it was inspired by a Napolian Solo cant spell ILIA KURIAKIN


 and here's another darling


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I bet the dodgy sods held out on the RAF for another month knowing that it would be the end of many subscriptions when it did arrive.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Horses for courses tho. I subscribed, in part, for the free gifts - including the subscribers watch. I am however happy with its day/date complications which set it aside from other watches I have, which include stopwatches, that I never use. 
I also like the Japanese watch - not keen on the painted subdial watch tho. 
Everyone's different I guess & 2 out of 3 ain't bad.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> /
> I think that's a bit tough on mike chrono, we all got suckered into this, the only consolation is how quickly/not we got out
> 
> We all expected a date window on the froggy and it didn't materialise, and the 'specially commissioned' watch should have been exactly that and not the piece of garbage it turned out to be, if we all got fooled they set out to fool, we are all watch fans and got suckered?
> ...


Pep, sorry but I'm not having a go at Mike. Legally-speaking, those two little words negate any intent on EM's behalf to deceive. They are covered, trust me.
Just trying to save Mike wasting his time.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> OH GOD ! Your right Pep. And I awarded the poor sod the ceremonial tin foil hat.
> 
> Biffa if your reading this I apologise !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


You may start making a ton of tin foil hats for the rest of us in this thread  shaggy can take the graduation pics hehehe!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I bet the dodgy sods held out on the RAF for another month knowing that it would be the end of many subscriptions when it did arrive.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


you're so right there. I have a horrible feeling the free display box that should be delivered next month may end up being a month or 3 late as that will be another un-subscribe milestone! ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Pep, sorry but I'm not having a go at Mike. Legally-speaking, those two little words negate any intent on EM's behalf to deceive. They are covered, trust me.
> Just trying to save Mike wasting his time.


I know exactly what you mean mate, the only thing we have left is to ensure anyone visiting WUS and this thread knows this collection is not what they suggested, it might be more powerful than any legal road someone decides to go down, I'd hope so


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not much to say as It has all been said today I will not get any of the remaining 73 watches I will just keep my fingers on the keyboard and see what comes my way,hope you all keep the thread running in some form or other as there are many affordable watches out there, come back Biffa all is forgiven I will say sorry.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Horses for courses tho. I subscribed, in part, for the free gifts - including the subscribers watch. I am however happy with its day/date complications which set it aside from other watches I have, which include stopwatches, that I never use.
> I also like the Japanese watch - not keen on the painted subdial watch tho.
> Everyone's different I guess & 2 out of 3 ain't bad.
> 
> ...


 I think at the end of the day if the appeal to you then you should buy them if they don't then don't I believe the first six look good in a display case .. on the other hand I believe on the legal side there was a underhand way of doing business that should be look in to because their was deception involve as showing old stock I adverts but selling new and changed stock that should be looked in to as I have said but I will not knock anyone for wanting a watch for example with fake dials as long as you know going in that they are fake ..

ant it nice


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and here's another darling


Itmw are you trying to keep our hopes up that em are going to put a real watch in next mag


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think at the end of the day if the appeal to you then you should buy them if they don't then don't I believe the first six look good in a display case .. on the other hand I believe on the legal side there was a underhand way of doing business that should be look in to because their was deception involve as showing old stock I adverts but selling new and changed stock that should be looked in to as I have said but I will not knock anyone for wanting a watch for example with fake dials as long as you know going in that they are fake ..
> 
> ant it nice


You're getting right into the russkies now mate?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I know exactly what you mean mate, the only thing we have left is to ensure anyone visiting WUS and this thread knows this collection is not what they suggested, it might be more powerful than any legal road someone decides to go down, I'd hope so


Yeah we are all still friends! Legally, I disagree. I do think that they are in clear breach, and the inspired by is insufficient defence. The inspired by line, the 'watches may differ' and the fact that the term chronograph is not widely understood stand in their mitigation, but the fact remains, they have made either intentionally or negligently, an inaccurate statement that has incited me and others to enter into a contract with them.

However, the recompense for a civil tort would be for me to be reinstated to the position I would be in had I not entered into the contract. In other words, no watches, and £100 in my pocket. Or they could send me the watch in the picture. Neither of those are likely outcomes, and the costs even in the small claims court would be disproportionate. I am no longer a party to the contract, having cancelled it immediately upon becoming aware of their breach. So they have lost my customer and my future money. My bargaining position may have been better with a threat to cancel!

My objective is simply to make sure that they know that i know that they have been disingenuous, and that they have lost my current and future custom. If they choose to make me a gesture of goodwill then I may consider using them in the future.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

It would be interesting how the guy on Facebook got on with his complaint to BBC Watchdog? Also be interesting to know how many have unsubscribed / stopped buying the watches.?.....I'd guess hundreds. I really find that Eaglemoss have operated in a despicable way towards their customers. Now they have changed the facebook page so you can't see all the negative comments which used to be on the right hand column. When I asked Eaglemoss directly on Facebook about the dial on the British watch, I was hoping it may have actually been a working hand.....but no. The collection came out at a bad time for me just after my Breitling Top Time stopped working and they wanted £1100 to repair it, so was susceptible to buying more watches ( I know ....cant compare the mwc to Breitling ), but was good for the first 7.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Itmw are you trying to keep our hopes up that em are going to put a real watch in next mag


 lol just thinking their more to life then em treachery and as we are getting close to the big 12000 why should it be tied to the e.m betrail when we can look at the wonders of Russian horol thinge what ever you call it lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think at the end of the day if the appeal to you then you should buy them if they don't then don't I believe the first six look good in a display case .. on the other hand I believe on the legal side there was a underhand way of doing business that should be look in to because their was deception involve as showing old stock I adverts but selling new and changed stock that should be looked in to as I have said but I will not knock anyone for wanting a watch for example with fake dials as long as you know going in that they are fake ..


If something looks too good to be true - it generally is. 
I think maybe we thought this was a good way to collect watches, when in fact we were buying into a load of things that look like watches that you put in a case to look at. 
From that perspective some of the pieces are great - because they ARE good enough to wear. Therefore some are bound not to be good enough. 
I'm glad I started collecting them - it introduced me to this place, you guys and some great new ways to part with my hard earned money (on Sokis & Archives etc)
At the end of the day I'll hopefully have a case full of reasonable looking timepieces to look at and another collection of great watches to wear.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> It would be interesting how the guy on Facebook got on with his complaint to BBC Watchdog? Also be interesting to know how many have unsubscribed / stopped buying the watches.?.....I'd guess hundreds. I really find that Eaglemoss have operated in a despicable way towards their customers. Now they have changed the facebook page so you can't see all the negative comments which used to be on the right hand column. When I asked Eaglemoss directly on Facebook about the dial on the British watch, I was hoping it may have actually been a working hand.....but no. The collection came out at a bad time for me just after my Breitling Top Time stopped working and they wanted £1100 to repair it, so was susceptible to buying more watches ( I know ....cant compare the mwc to Breitling ), but was good for the first 7.


I pointed out earlier that they replied to an email today, so they must be busy enough to be working on a weekend, and a bank holiday one at that. And they didn't try to persuade me not to cancel!

Anyway, I am done with my legal challenge, let's get back to talking about watches. Are we having a new thread or what?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You're getting right into the russkies now mate?


lol I have always been I got folder full of Russian watch pics it just been hard to get them


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> If something looks too good to be true - it generally is.
> I think maybe we thought this was a good way to collect watches, when in fact we were buying into a load of things that look like watches that you put in a case to look at.
> From that perspective some of the pieces are great - because they ARE good enough to wear. Therefore some are bound not to be good enough.
> I'm glad I started collecting them - it introduced me to this place, you guys and some great new ways to part with my hard earned money (on Sokis & Archives etc)
> ...


Airfixer, you are 100 percent right, that is exactly what I have done. In a case, locked away, they look brilliant. And I have loads of wearable watches and loads of new ideas for future watches, and a fantastic group of people here with which to share my adventures. Here here, I'll drink to that.










Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think at the end of the day if the appeal to you then you should buy them if they don't then don't I believe the first six look good in a display case .. on the other hand I believe on the legal side there was a underhand way of doing business that should be look in to because their was deception involve as showing old stock I adverts but selling new and changed stock that should be looked in to as I have said but I will not knock anyone for wanting a watch for example with fake dials as long as you know going in that they are fake ..
> 
> ant it nice


 That one looks as if it has a smiley face


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

glad i only paid for 1 & 2 and even more glad i got shot of them when the going was good!!!!!


chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Airfixer, you are 100 percent right, that is exactly what I have done. In a case, locked away, they look brilliant. And I have loads of wearable watches and loads of new ideas for future watches, and a fantastic group of people here with which to share my adventures. Here here, I'll drink to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and who knows, down the road they might listen and a beauty will appear that we all may want, I'm secretly hoping for a nice one with a white dial...ssshhhhhuuuussshhh


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> If something looks too good to be true - it generally is.
> I think maybe we thought this was a good way to collect watches, when in fact we were buying into a load of things that look like watches that you put in a case to look at.
> From that perspective some of the pieces are great - because they ARE good enough to wear. Therefore some are bound not to be good enough.
> I'm glad I started collecting them - it introduced me to this place, you guys and some great new ways to part with my hard earned money (on Sokis & Archives etc)
> ...


spot on mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I really want a big post, wonder if I can get 12000....

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Where has everyone gone?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


prob away to watch the champions league final

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Where has everyone gone?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't want to post flood...

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

games about to start


chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> That one looks as if it has a smiley face


 hey smeagal.... Old Soviet military wristwatch MOLNIA DIVER 18J if you was interested


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

But I will...

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> and who knows, down the road they might listen and a beauty will appear that we all may want, I'm secretly hoping for a nice one with a white dial...ssshhhhhuuuussshhh


Antiques road show in the next fifty years


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

I did add to my last post that I bought 2 Military watches with Tritium to compensate for the demise of my Breitling  Wife just looks the other way when she sees another watch !!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

12000?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you have to be faster than that


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Dammit! 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal.... Old Soviet military wristwatch MOLNIA DIVER 18J if you was interested


where and how


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Dammit!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


LOL !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sandwatch said:


> I did add to my last post that I bought 2 Military watches with Tritium to compensate for the demise of my Breitling  Wife just looks the other way when she sees another watch !!


welcome to the madhouse mate!! i don't even tell my missus anymore!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> where and how


will p.m it you mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder if I'm still around in 30 years or so will look back at my lufty and remember all the nutters in this thread  I'll deffo remember WS's rant this morning PMSL


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sandwatch said:


> I did add to my last post that I bought 2 Military watches with Tritium to compensate for the demise of my Breitling  Wife just looks the other way when she sees another watch !!


Sandwatch if you buy a new watch or 2 we need to see pics or we won't believe you!!! :-d

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Dammit!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 on p.c. smeagal had it but when I refresh you had it I think mate


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> welcome to the madhouse mate!! i don't even tell my missus anymore!!
> 
> chico


.....its ok she disnae unerstaun ma glesga accent at times anyway LOL


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

What happened to your Breitling that's costing 1100 to repair? Did you take it apart and dip it in tar? Ha

That's mental. A service on an Omega or Rolex under warranty usually comes to €500


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I wonder if I'm still around in 30 years or so will look back at my lufty and remember all the nutters in this thread  I'll deffo remember WS's rant this morning PMSL


Cheers mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> What happened to your Breitling that's costing 1100 to repair? Did you take it apart and dip it in tar? Ha
> 
> That's mental. A service on an Omega or Rolex under warranty usually comes to €500


well seen sum where for repair works on a breitling emergency cost are thro the roof


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sandwatch said:


> .....its ok she disnae unerstaun ma glesga accent at times anyway LOL


another weegie!! :-!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Hope Madrid win


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> another weegie!! :-!
> 
> chico


och aye da noo wee jimmy, dinnae go hinkin aye dinnae ken whit yur tawking aboot..... my missus is from Kilmarnock


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> another weegie!! :-!
> 
> chico


uh-oh. Someone get 'em a room.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> uh-oh. Someone get 'em a room.


lol

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> och aye da noo wee jimmy, dinnae go hinkin aye dinnae ken whit yur tawking aboot..... my missus is from Kilmarnock


Someone is watching to much Krankies


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Someone is watching to much Krankies


defo man asif we tok like that, no wot i mean man! bunch a dobbers!!! lol

chico


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well seen sum where for repair works on a breitling emergency cost are thro the roof


In the quotation it was £585 because it was a "vintage" watch.....and £133 for a new strap !! + all the other stuff took total bill to £1100


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sandwatch if you buy a new watch or 2 we need to see pics or we won't believe you!!! :-d
> 
> chico


I'll try and post some ......Very pleased with them I must add


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> In the quotation it was £585 because it was a "vintage" watch.....and £133 for a new strap !! + all the other stuff took total bill to £1100


lol I like them but they are just to price and the maintenance on them and everything that why I like Russian  look at this beauty


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> In the quotation it was £585 because it was a "vintage" watch.....and £133 for a new strap !! + all the other stuff took total bill to £1100


Send watch to Christian Check the Watch guy blog he should be a lot cheaper unless it ha gone under a steam road roller


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I like them but they are just to price and the maintenance on them and everything that why I like Russian  look at this beauty


Wow a GMT hand!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol I like them but they are just to price and the maintenance on them and everything that why I like Russian  look at this beauty


is it just me or is the dial squint?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh yes, maybe so

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow a GMT hand!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Could be an alarm watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow a GMT hand!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 yeah take a look...... Rare Russian USSR alarm watch POLJOT 18 jewels #926


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah take a look...... Rare Russian USSR alarm watch POLJOT 18 jewels #926





smeagal said:


> Could be an alarm watch


Ok an alarm watch. Wonder. How the alarm sound's?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> is it just me or is the dial squint?
> 
> chico


 mite be something to do with the alarm setting


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> is it just me or is the dial squint?
> 
> chico


looks like the cream dial doesn't go with the outer black ring, the black overlaps the numbers on the dial


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> looks like the cream dial doesn't go with the outer black ring, the black overlaps the numbers on the dial


 on second thought your right on closer look it Is off somewhere ant it  because the gold hand Is the alarm hand so the other bezels should be lined up and in view maybe


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

On another note about Military watches. I work with the Tri-Service military ( army navy and RAF ),......and hardly any of the guys wear "Military" watches.....navy guy and a major I work beside said there aren't any specific "military" watches issued as normal....they would have to buy them privately themselves.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> och aye da noo wee jimmy, dinnae go hinkin aye dinnae ken whit yur tawking aboot..... my missus is from Kilmarnock


Don't think for one second that your talking in a secret code guys. One of my best mates at work is from Govan !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Just cancelled my subscription here is my email:


S

Subscription Number 






To whom it may concern

Due to your insistence on lowering the quality of the watches compared to the photos you had previously posted, coupled with the fact that the free gift "chronograph" was nothing of the sort and can at best be described as tat and at worst descriptives that decorum forbids me listing here. I am hereby CANCELLING MY SUBSCRIPTION WITH IMMEDIATE EFFECT. 


I will be requiring a reply email to confirm you have cancelled my subscription and that you will no longer be accessing my bank account.

Yours disappointingly

The WatchSmeller


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Don't think for one second that your talking in a secret code guys. One of my best mates at work is from Govan !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


sunny govan!! I worked in govan for 10yrs, rough as f##k, its that bad the window cleaner uses a sander!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> On another note about Military watches. I work with the Tri-Service military ( army navy and RAF ),......and hardly any of the guys wear "Military" watches.....navy guy and a major I work beside said there aren't any specific "military" watches issued as normal....they would have to buy them privately themselves.


What happened to the watches issued through the G1098 store they used to be starred items


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> sunny govan!! I worked in govan for 10yrs, rough as f##k, its that bad the window cleaner uses a sander!!
> 
> chico


I was born in Govan near summerton baths l lived in Nitshill till I was19 saw sense and got out


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> What happened to the watches issued through the G1098 store they used to be starred items


And the Rolex's issued to submariners?

I think Sandwatch's post refers to today's military, where the government wouldn't give them snot if it cost anything. But 40 years ago they used to.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Well it looks as if it's come to a point where almost everyone here has had it with the Eaglemoss collection. It's such a pity to see everyone get so disillusioned with it after EM put out some stuff that was clearly sub par. There are a couple of things I want to say on the matter and of course most of you guys will know that I urged a little bit of caution from the start and questioned a few aspects of this collection. For me I was always interested in seeing where the collection went and what watches Eaglemoss were going to base their designs on. I do genuinely think that this collection is a brilliant idea in principle. However right from the start I had questions about the quality of the watches and just who the collection was aimed at. My feeling was that this was a collection that wasn't aimed at watch lovers (WIS), it was more for the casually curious, people that had an interest in military paraphenalia but not specifically watches. And that's the inherent problem you see with it. A lot of you guys (but not all) weren't watch lovers when you started on here. Maybe you were just the casually curious that EM was aiming the collection at. Guys that had a few watches and generally liked them but weren't affecionados. But my feeling was that by coming on this site and by talking about watches, researching and discussing them on here, sharing pictures and just shooting the breeze you would indeed become watch lovers over the course of a few months. And that's what happened, not only did EM drop the ball by releasing some duds but I think that you guys partly just outgrew the collection by realising that there was much better stuff out there. I also had a feeling that EM were releasing the best stuff first (Fanty, Lufty, Pizza) to get people hooked in as it and perhaps that's what has happened. I also thought that a collection of 80 military homage watches was too ambitious. Did they really have plans in place to produce 80 watches that were sufficiently different enough to hold people interest for the duration of the collection? I just thought that 80 was too much. I think they'd have been better off just doing a collection of 30 perhaps and keeping the quality higher. Maybe if they did they'd have many more subscribers buying the whole 30 rather than dropping out after only 8.

But think about it this way, most people on these forums will tell a similar story of what happened when they first really got into watches. Many of us, myself included start getting into watches and in the first few months buy loads of stuff that we grow out of quickly and lose interest in once we discover that much nicer stuff is out there that offers better value for money. We've all gone out and bought fashion watches, or stuff from Argos, or brands that seem like bargains on Amazon and are perpetually sold at 70% off making us think we've got a great deal when really it's something we get tired off quickly and never wear after a few months and kick ourselves for wasting that money when we could have put it towards a Seiko diver, a Citizen, a Vostok Amphibia, or a Chinese mechanical homage, a Sea-Gull etc. But look at it this way, yeah you might have spent £80 or more on EM's watches that you might hardly ever wear now but on the plus side if it wasn't for EM's collection you might not have actually gotten into watches. The collection has served it's purpose in a way, it was just entry level stuff that opened up your eyes to the really good stuff. So onwards and upwards as the saying goes. We all love watches on here now and we've got plenty to talk about going on from here with all of us as fully qualified WIS now!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well it looks as if it's come to a point where almost everyone here has had it with the Eaglemoss collection. It's such a pity to see everyone get so disillusioned with it after EM put out some stuff that was clearly sub par. There are a couple of things I want to say on the matter and of course most of you guys will know that I urged a little bit of caution from the start and questioned a few aspects of this collection. For me I was always interested in seeing where the collection went and what watches Eaglemoss were going to base their designs on. I do genuinely think that this collection is a brilliant idea in principle. However right from the start I had questions about the quality of the watches and just who the collection was aimed at. My feeling was that this was a collection aimed that wasn't aimed at watch lovers (WIS), it was more for the casually curious, people that had an interest in military paraphenalia but not specifically watches. And that's the inherent problem you see with it. A lot of you guys (but not all) weren't watch lovers when you started on here. Maybe you were just the casually curious that EM was aiming the collection at. Guys that had a few watches and generally liked them but weren't affecionados. But my feeling was that by coming on this site and by talking about watches, researching and discussing them on here, sharing pictures and just shooting the breeze you would indeed become watch lovers over the course of a few months. And that's what happened, not only did EM drop the ball by releasing some duds but I think that you guys partly just outgrew the collection by realising that there was much better stuff out there. I also had a feeling that EM were releasing the best stuff first (Fanty, Lufty, Pizza) to get people hooked in as it and perhaps that's what has happened. I also thought that a collection of 80 military homage watches was too ambitious. Did they really have plans in place to produce 80 watches that were sufficiently different enough to hold people interest for the duration of the collection? I just thought that 80 was too much. I think they'd have been better off just doing a collection of 30 perhaps and keeping the quality higher. Maybe if they did they'd have many more subscribers buying the whole 30 rather than dropping out after only 8.
> 
> But think about it this way, most people on these forums will tell a similar story of what happened when they first really got into watches. Many of us, myself included start getting into watches and in the first few months buy loads of stuff that we grow out of quickly and lose interest in once we discover that much nicer stuff is out there that offers better value for money. We've all gone out and bought fashion watches, or stuff from Argos, or brands that seem like bargains on Amazon and are perpetually sold at 70% off making us think we've got a great deal when really it's something we get tired off quickly and never wear after a few months and kick ourselves for wasting that money when we could have put it towards a Seiko diver, a Citizen, a Vostok Amphibia, or a Chinese mechanical homage, a Sea-Gull etc. But look at it this way, yeah you might have spent £80 or more on EM's watches that you might hardly ever wear now but on the plus side if it wasn't for EM's collection you might not have actually gotten into watches. The collection has served it's purpose in a way, it was just entry level stuff that opened up your eyes to the really good stuff. So onwards and upwards as the saying goes. We all love watches on here now and we've got plenty to talk about going on from here with all of us as fully qualified WIS now!


Shaggy, you speak wise words. This collection rekindled my own WIS interests after some time away, and for that I am eternally grateful. And if all the watches had meg the standards of the first few, I would have remained happy. Onward!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah I think you are rite on some aspects shaggy.. but I still believe when first thought of they was sole purpose was to sit in a box and look pretty and not worn

so for collectors of sets of thing for fun great but for keen watch fan then maybe not up to much but I think it has help people just starting to collect watches a cheap way of find there watch type I mean I have been collecting for sometime but the pan type never did it for me but since pizza I would not be adverse of picking one up if i saw one at the right price


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Well said shaggy!! 

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

The plus side of cancelling my subs ? My slight OCD will now allow me to wear the watches ;-)










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I like them but they are just to price and the maintenance on them and everything that why I like Russian  look at this beauty


That watch is amazing. Must have that if i ever get sight of it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The plus side of cancelling my subs ? My slight OCD will now allow me to wear the watches ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 to be honest that one is not bad they should have stay away from sub-dials as I think they would have been ok


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest that one is not bad they should have stay away from sub-dials as I think they would have been ok


I agree. I will now be wearing them all but the tommy and the RAF will definitely not be getting any wrist time. I'm going to have to catch you guys up and get a load of NATOs.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Right I'm signing off, the wife and I are watching a film and she's getting miffed at me for typing on the phone. See you all tomorrow.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

How do you remove the crown on these? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> I'll try and post some ......Very pleased with them I must add


This was the first Chico an H3.....nice wee watch and feels like no weight on the wrist....easy to read in the night with the Tritium


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well it looks as if it's come to a point where almost everyone here has had it with the Eaglemoss collection. It's such a pity to see everyone get so disillusioned with it after EM put out some stuff that was clearly sub par. There are a couple of things I want to say on the matter and of course most of you guys will know that I urged a little bit of caution from the start and questioned a few aspects of this collection. For me I was always interested in seeing where the collection went and what watches Eaglemoss were going to base their designs on. I do genuinely think that this collection is a brilliant idea in principle. However right from the start I had questions about the quality of the watches and just who the collection was aimed at. My feeling was that this was a collection that wasn't aimed at watch lovers (WIS), it was more for the casually curious, people that had an interest in military paraphenalia but not specifically watches. And that's the inherent problem you see with it. A lot of you guys (but not all) weren't watch lovers when you started on here. Maybe you were just the casually curious that EM was aiming the collection at. Guys that had a few watches and generally liked them but weren't affecionados. But my feeling was that by coming on this site and by talking about watches, researching and discussing them on here, sharing pictures and just shooting the breeze you would indeed become watch lovers over the course of a few months. And that's what happened, not only did EM drop the ball by releasing some duds but I think that you guys partly just outgrew the collection by realising that there was much better stuff out there. I also had a feeling that EM were releasing the best stuff first (Fanty, Lufty, Pizza) to get people hooked in as it and perhaps that's what has happened. I also thought that a collection of 80 military homage watches was too ambitious. Did they really have plans in place to produce 80 watches that were sufficiently different enough to hold people interest for the duration of the collection? I just thought that 80 was too much. I think they'd have been better off just doing a collection of 30 perhaps and keeping the quality higher. Maybe if they did they'd have many more subscribers buying the whole 30 rather than dropping out after only 8.
> 
> But think about it this way, most people on these forums will tell a similar story of what happened when they first really got into watches. Many of us, myself included start getting into watches and in the first few months buy loads of stuff that we grow out of quickly and lose interest in once we discover that much nicer stuff is out there that offers better value for money. We've all gone out and bought fashion watches, or stuff from Argos, or brands that seem like bargains on Amazon and are perpetually sold at 70% off making us think we've got a great deal when really it's something we get tired off quickly and never wear after a few months and kick ourselves for wasting that money when we could have put it towards a Seiko diver, a Citizen, a Vostok Amphibia, or a Chinese mechanical homage, a Sea-Gull etc. But look at it this way, yeah you might have spent £80 or more on EM's watches that you might hardly ever wear now but on the plus side if it wasn't for EM's collection you might not have actually gotten into watches. The collection has served it's purpose in a way, it was just entry level stuff that opened up your eyes to the really good stuff. So onwards and upwards as the saying goes. We all love watches on here now and we've got plenty to talk about going on from here with all of us as fully qualified WIS now!


Well said mate ☺.

The wonders of the modern world mean that like minded folk can get together on the likes of WUS and this thread.

Until this collection and finding this site I thought I was alone in my obsession ☺.

I think we can all agree we have learnt a lot thanks to chico starting this thread and despite all the differing nationalities, personalities and experience we all love watches and want to help each other out, quite a rare trait nowadays?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> How do you remove the crown on these?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


give me a second and I will put up a pic mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> How do you remove the crown on these?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


ok can you see were I have circle it there's a dimple in the centre yes... so pull he crown out like you are about to change the time ok now depress the dimple and pull the crown straight out and their you go and when inserting do the same by depressing the dimple to insert ok mate ok


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ok can you see were I have circle it there's a dimple in the centre yes... so pull he crown out like you are about to change the time ok now depress the dimple and pull the crown straight out and their you go and when inserting do the same by depressing the dimple to insert ok mate ok


Perfect! Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Until this collection and finding this site I thought I was alone in my obsession ☺.


What he said!

If this thread spawns a new one, I'm in.

Cheers folks.


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

This is the second Tritium I bought.......I know Swisseagle sometimes gets a bad name at times, but this feels really nice on and easy to read at night. Cant complain


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Well said mate ☺.
> 
> The wonders of the modern world mean that like minded folk can get together on the likes of WUS and this thread.
> 
> ...


Defo mate, 12,000 comments and not a bad word or any animosity said within the thread, just like minded friends sharing their passion! LONG LIVE THE MWC THREAD!!! LOL

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

extra time


----------



## w2w (Mar 10, 2009)

Seems that I am a minority of one as I actually think that the RAF is wearable. OK I had an ironical chuckle to myself when I went to push the chrono pushers, but actually warmed to it when I realised that there was no centre hand ticking away. In fact I wish I had the ability to remove the ticking hands from all the EM watches as I cant stand ticking where it doesn't belong. The aged 'patina' look of the numerals looks OK as well. The Day/Date function seems to work as well The other 2 are pretty crap, especially the Tommy with it's painted subdial [that doesn't function] but I still don't feel the need YET to cancel. So I'll stick with my original plant to get enough to fill the display box and then prolly cancel But of all the watches so far, the only one I'd wear is the RAF just for the non ticking second hand


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well it looks as if it's come to a point where almost everyone here has had it with the Eaglemoss collection. It's such a pity to see everyone get so disillusioned with it after EM put out some stuff that was clearly sub par. There are a couple of things I want to say on the matter and of course most of you guys will know that I urged a little bit of caution from the start and questioned a few aspects of this collection. For me I was always interested in seeing where the collection went and what watches Eaglemoss were going to base their designs on. I do genuinely think that this collection is a brilliant idea in principle. However right from the start I had questions about the quality of the watches and just who the collection was aimed at. My feeling was that this was a collection that wasn't aimed at watch lovers (WIS), it was more for the casually curious, people that had an interest in military paraphenalia but not specifically watches. And that's the inherent problem you see with it. A lot of you guys (but not all) weren't watch lovers when you started on here. Maybe you were just the casually curious that EM was aiming the collection at. Guys that had a few watches and generally liked them but weren't affecionados. But my feeling was that by coming on this site and by talking about watches, researching and discussing them on here, sharing pictures and just shooting the breeze you would indeed become watch lovers over the course of a few months. And that's what happened, not only did EM drop the ball by releasing some duds but I think that you guys partly just outgrew the collection by realising that there was much better stuff out there. I also had a feeling that EM were releasing the best stuff first (Fanty, Lufty, Pizza) to get people hooked in as it and perhaps that's what has happened. I also thought that a collection of 80 military homage watches was too ambitious. Did they really have plans in place to produce 80 watches that were sufficiently different enough to hold people interest for the duration of the collection? I just thought that 80 was too much. I think they'd have been better off just doing a collection of 30 perhaps and keeping the quality higher. Maybe if they did they'd have many more subscribers buying the whole 30 rather than dropping out after only 8.
> 
> But think about it this way, most people on these forums will tell a similar story of what happened when they first really got into watches. Many of us, myself included start getting into watches and in the first few months buy loads of stuff that we grow out of quickly and lose interest in once we discover that much nicer stuff is out there that offers better value for money. We've all gone out and bought fashion watches, or stuff from Argos, or brands that seem like bargains on Amazon and are perpetually sold at 70% off making us think we've got a great deal when really it's something we get tired off quickly and never wear after a few months and kick ourselves for wasting that money when we could have put it towards a Seiko diver, a Citizen, a Vostok Amphibia, or a Chinese mechanical homage, a Sea-Gull etc. But look at it this way, yeah you might have spent £80 or more on EM's watches that you might hardly ever wear now but on the plus side if it wasn't for EM's collection you might not have actually gotten into watches. The collection has served it's purpose in a way, it was just entry level stuff that opened up your eyes to the really good stuff. So onwards and upwards as the saying goes. We all love watches on here now and we've got plenty to talk about going on from here with all of us as fully qualified WIS now!


I have to agree with all you said. I came to this collection with an interest in most things military. The idea of a collection of military watches really grabbed me and I was in. Now with the drop in quality of the EM watches I feel really fed up.I was enjoying the anticipation of the next issue like a big kid but only 7 issues in it feels like I too am out. I still enjoy this thread ,youse are all nuts and I mean that on a nice way. So to cheer myself up I was looking at the Pepsi Soki I was going to buy at payday when my wife said what's that you're looking at it says it's the last one just get it and she pressed the buy it now and bought it. I somehow forgot to tell her another 3 would be listed if that one sold. Anyway it gives me something to look forward to instead of the EM watches.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Almac said:


> my wife said what's that you're looking at it says it's the last one just get it


She's a keeper! Many of us (no names) have to hide new watches incoming from the other half.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> She's a keeper! Many of us (no names) have to hide new watches incoming from the other half.


add me to that list!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> I have to agree with all you said. I came to this collection with an interest in most things military. The idea of a collection of military watches really grabbed me and I was in. Now with the drop in quality of the EM watches I feel really fed up.I was enjoying the anticipation of the next issue like a big kid but only 7 issues in it feels like I too am out. I still enjoy this thread ,youse are all nuts and I mean that on a nice way. So to cheer myself up I was looking at the Pepsi Soki I was going to buy at payday when my wife said what's that you're looking at it says it's the last one just get it and she pressed the buy it now and bought it. I somehow forgot to tell her another 3 would be listed if that one sold. Anyway it gives me something to look forward to instead of the EM watches.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Well that sums it all up Almac! ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

w2w said:


> Seems that I am a minority of one as I actually think that the RAF is wearable. OK I had an ironical chuckle to myself when I went to push the chrono pushers, but actually warmed to it when I realised that there was no centre hand ticking away. In fact I wish I had the ability to remove the ticking hands from all the EM watches as I cant stand ticking where it doesn't belong. The aged 'patina' look of the numerals looks OK as well. The Day/Date function seems to work as well The other 2 are pretty crap, especially the Tommy with it's painted subdial [that doesn't function] but I still don't feel the need YET to cancel. So I'll stick with my original plant to get enough to fill the display box and then prolly cancel But of all the watches so far, the only one I'd wear is the RAF just for the non ticking second hand


thats the good thing about this thread nobody will judge you on what you like, its your wrist & your money, who cares what anyone else thinks!!! enjoy your watches mate

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> add me to that list!! lol
> 
> chico


If one good thing has come of this collection, it is that I now have a box full of watches I can gradually swap out for different or better models without my wife noticing. Trouble is, my four year old daughter can differentiate between all of my watch's, even almost identical divers. She also recognises a Bond NATO, which is cool!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

w2w said:


> Seems that I am a minority of one as I actually think that the RAF is wearable. OK I had an ironical chuckle to myself when I went to push the chrono pushers, but actually warmed to it when I realised that there was no centre hand ticking away. In fact I wish I had the ability to remove the ticking hands from all the EM watches as I cant stand ticking where it doesn't belong. The aged 'patina' look of the numerals looks OK as well. The Day/Date function seems to work as well The other 2 are pretty crap, especially the Tommy with it's painted subdial [that doesn't function] but I still don't feel the need YET to cancel. So I'll stick with my original plant to get enough to fill the display box and then prolly cancel But of all the watches so far, the only one I'd wear is the RAF just for the non ticking second hand


I think I'm in the majority of one as I was buying to wear them. Maybe I expected too much lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If one good thing has come of this collection, it is that I now have a box full of watches I can gradually swap out for different or better models without my wife noticing. Trouble is, my four year old daughter can differentiate between all of my watch's, even almost identical divers. She also recognises a Bond NATO, which is cool!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


That happened to me as my kids take great delight in saying "daddies got another watch on Mum" the little traitors.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> She's a keeper! Many of us (no names) have to hide new watches incoming from the other half.


On the other hand my wife gets lots more items per day never mind week it should be me putting my foot down I wish I had not shown her how to use a computer, then she says not another bloody watch,where have I heard that before and so on I am only waiting for 3 items, not a lot.


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

You are dead right there Chrono......the present govt is so bad I bought my own pens for work the standard issue was so crap. ( buy the cheapest is the motto ).


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Almac said:


> That happened to me as my kids take great delight in saying "daddies got another watch on Mum" the little traitors.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


My wife still thinks my Seiko diver is the £8 Chinese skeleton watch I bought (and threw away) last year due to its exhibition back. She need never know that it cost more than 20 times as much...

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> You are dead right there Chrono......the present govt is so bad I bought my own pens for work the standard issue was so crap. ( buy the cheapest is the motto ).


We don't even get pens supplied at work anymore, never mind crap ones! By the end of the year I'll be bringing in my own bog roll.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sandwatch (Mar 15, 2014)

One little princess said to me "you can get another watch if you buy me that magazine" !! 9 years old and looks as though butter wouldn't melt in her mouth too.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

lying in my scratcher watching the game, got the window open listening to coldplay live!!! 

chico


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Now, as technically my wife bought me my latest incoming parcel I am free to buy myself something on payday am I not? I have been looking at Orient watches on the Creation watches website and they look very nice and seem modestly priced so are they good? I have seem them described as "entry level" automatics but generally get good reviews so I might be tempted.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Now, as technically my wife bought me my latest incoming parcel I am free to buy myself something on payday am I not? I have been looking at Orient watches on the Creation watches website and they look very nice and seem modestly priced so are they good? I have seem them described as "entry level" automatics but generally get good reviews so I might be tempted.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


You should ask pep and shaggy they have the awesome ray, they are great quality well regarded watches around these parts

chico


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

sandwatch said:


> One little princess said to me "you can get another watch if you buy me that magazine" !! 9 years old and looks as though butter wouldn't melt in her mouth too.


I too have been blackmailed by my "little princesses" at the magazine aisle in Asda. They grow up so quick.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> lying in my scratcher watching the game, got the window open listening to coldplay live!!!
> 
> chico


Greendyke street


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> She's a keeper! Many of us (no names) have to hide new watches incoming from the other half.


I've got two I can't wear yet cause she doesn't know I have them.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

My first attempt at weathering one of these watches. I also removed the fake subdial. I need to weather the hands, case and crystal but am pretty happy so far. What do you think? 









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Game over now R won


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know how I'm going get layla to sleep tonight,

She's all excited about 'one direction' tomorrow lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

It is now

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Almac said:


> Now, as technically my wife bought me my latest incoming parcel I am free to buy myself something on payday am I not? I have been looking at Orient watches on the Creation watches website and they look very nice and seem modestly priced so are they good? I have seem them described as "entry level" automatics but generally get good reviews so I might be tempted.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


What model Orient are you looking at, a diver or a dress watch?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I don't know how I'm going get layla to sleep tonight,
> 
> She's all excited about 'one direction' tomorrow lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


tell her i heard them the day and they were sh#te!! :-d:-d lol

coldplay are sounding awesome

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> Now, as technically my wife bought me my latest incoming parcel I am free to buy myself something on payday am I not? I have been looking at Orient watches on the Creation watches website and they look very nice and seem modestly priced so are they good? I have seem them described as "entry level" automatics but generally get good reviews so I might be tempted.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16





















This is the mako ray on the rubber and on a black nato

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Greendyke street


close smeagal!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> My first attempt at weathering one of these watches. I also removed the fake subdial. I need to weather the hands, case and crystal but am pretty happy so far. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats what I would have done and added the crows foot


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What model Orient are you looking at, a diver or a dress watch?


I was looking at the dress watches I like the simple understated style of them.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> I was looking at the dress watches I like the simple understated style of them.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


check out the orient bambino









chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> What he said!
> 
> If this thread spawns a new one, I'm in.
> 
> Cheers folks.


What they said

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> I was looking at the dress watches I like the simple understated style of them.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Seiko 5s come in tons of varieties. Reasonable too?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Hi Guys! Seems we're all in reflective mood... Firstly the best thing about the EM collection has been this thread: I haven't contributed much, but nervertheless I've valued the comraderie and fun! And I hope it continues somewhere.... The watches? I got the fanty, the subby, the pizza and the Oz - and for about £32 I think for the fun I've had it's been worth it. And I maintain these watches are stylish enough to warrant wearing - I like 'em! In fact if I see future EM watches I might buy them - if they are sufficiently interesting looking _and have no fakery (_painted dials, non-functioning buttons etc.). As I said before, I like the _simplicity _and "olde worlde charm" of these watches - and don't really go for the (no doubt great value) multi-dial watches. Cheers, mates! Fair Runner


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes I do like the look of the bambino. 

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> close smeagal!!
> 
> chico


Its not Ballater street or you would be smelling whisky ha ha Its Turnbull or thereabouts


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> My first attempt at weathering one of these watches. I also removed the fake subdial. I need to weather the hands, case and crystal but am pretty happy so far. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a 200 percent improvement mate! How did you remove the dial? Did you paint over it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Its not Ballater street or you would be smelling whisky ha ha Its Turnbull or thereabouts


that whiskey bond is howling smeagal, i pass it everyday going to the shop!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> My first attempt at weathering one of these watches. I also removed the fake subdial. I need to weather the hands, case and crystal but am pretty happy so far. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was it paint over or rub off ?


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes the Seiko 5s are tempting too. Maybe an Orient this month and a Seiko next month. Sounds like plan.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> now that I like


quite rightly so mate, its a stunner!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The Bambino is a great choice. Check out the Senator and Millennium as well.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> check out the orient bambino
> 
> View attachment 1504425
> 
> ...


now that I like


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> The Bambino is a great choice. Check out the Senator and Millennium as well.


love that millenium shaggy, but thats a rare beast these days

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Seiko 5s come in tons of varieties. Reasonable too?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Agreed








"Dad" has been running like a dream. +-2sec/day and 30 years old. 
I should take another pic he looks even better now after a polish.

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Hi Guys! Seems we're all in reflective mood... Firstly the best thing about the EM collection has been this thread: I haven't contributed much, but nervertheless I've valued the comraderie and fun! And I hope it continues somewhere.... The watches? I got the fanty, the subby, the pizza and the Oz - and for about £32 I think for the fun I've had it's been worth it. And I maintain these watches are stylish enough to warrant wearing - I like 'em! In fact if I see future EM watches I might buy them - if they are sufficiently interesting looking _and have no fakery (_painted dials, non-functioning buttons etc.). As I said before, I like the _simplicity _and "olde worlde charm" of these watches - and don't really go for the (no doubt great value) multi-dial watches. Cheers, mates! Fair Runner


well now I know we can lose the fake dial at the six I mite just get one and have a play at modding it


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> thats a 200 percent improvement mate! How did you remove the dial? Did you paint over it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers. I scraped it off with a scalpel then painted over in black and then applied a dirty ink wash to make it look old. Smeagel is right, I need to add something to fill the hole. Crows feet would make sense. Will get cracking on the rest over the weekend.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> check out the orient bambino
> 
> View attachment 1504425
> 
> ...


That has the look of a HMT pilot no?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you think we should move to Wonky's thread


Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

That Bambino is very nice and at £77 is tempting. Would probably have to pay import charges I expect.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> That has the look of a HMT pilot no?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yeah they are quite similar pep

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Chico is there stuff on at Glasgow green tomorrow? I had planned to go to the Peoples Palace but would give it a miss if it's going to be busy.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


yeah mate theres a concert on the morra

chico


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Chico is there stuff on at Glasgow green tomorrow? I had planned to go to the Peoples Palace but would give it a miss if it's going to be busy.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> That Bambino is very nice and at £77 is tempting. Would probably have to pay import charges I expect.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


don't think its set in stone, i never paid anything on my last watch although that came from china

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well now I know we can lose the fake dial at the six I mite just get one and have a play at modding it


Remember I said black paint would help I think it is just a transfer


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> yeah mate theres a concert on the morra
> 
> chico


I was going to the Barras but it will be to busy in that area just have a long layin instead


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Do you think we should move to Wonky's thread
> 
> Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!"
> Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


I think we should do general chat here and keep wonky to wonky's travels or it could get lose in the other comments if you see what what I mean and it not up and running yet anyway I don't think


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

I think you have to avoid painting over transfers.. they might go all wrinkly - probably best to get the transfer off first. Fair Runner


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

because the more I think about it I think I mite take a pop at the jap one it's growing on me and if I don't like it I have a perfect crystal to use to grind down to fit something maybe or for that matter two something's hey guys


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Cheers Chico I think that the Green and surrounding area is best avoided tomorrow.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> I think you have to avoid painting over transfers.. they might go all wrinkly - probably best to get the transfer off first. Fair Runner


What I meant by black paint it was just a thought I had when I first saw the horrid mock up of the sub dial it was meant as a joke at the time


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> I think you have to avoid painting over transfers.. they might go all wrinkly - probably best to get the transfer off first. Fair Runner


or maybe I mite get chico to design me a watch face and chrono to do a sizing chart and I mite make a nice watch out of it lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> tell her i heard them the day and they were sh#te!! :-d:-d lol
> 
> coldplay are sounding awesome
> 
> chico


That will never work. You need to tell her they were GOOD. Kids'll instantly *hate *anything their parents like.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

... and if that doesn't work, tell her Harry's got the gayest tattoos that ever came out of a tattoo shop and that he'd probably prefer her brother anyway.

I mean, come on, he makes Bieber look butch...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> or maybe I mite get chico to design me a watch face and chrono to do a sizing chart and I mite make a nice watch out of it lol


i could do you one with your avatar pic if you can get it in a decent res

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the chrono wannabe looks almost acceptable on a new strap! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think the chrono wannabe looks almost acceptable on a new strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to be honest if the dials work I don't see any thing wrong with this day and date feature watch but I don't see no chrono lol 

and I would have to lose the buttons or put it in a different case


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

well im off to dream about my power reserve!!!!

chico


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest if the dials work I don't see any thing wrong with this day and date feature watch but I don't see no chrono lol
> 
> and I would have to lose the buttons or put it in a different case


I must say I'm warming to it. It does look OK.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Considering this Parnis. Just to be different don't you know









Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think the chrono wannabe looks almost acceptable on a new strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good mate

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Creation Watches have got some great deals on Orients at the moment. All of these can be had for under £65.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> well im off to dream about my power reserve!!!!
> 
> chico


Ive used my power reserve to tired worked till 6 going for a hot soak


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm not sure anyone's still interested, but here's a comparison between Lufty & Japanese pilot. I really like the hands on the Japanese one 
They're similar in size, but a different case.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> I must say I'm warming to it. It does look OK.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


 well I would not have sub to get it but if I saw it in the shop I mite go for it and the buttons thinking about it don't really matter people will think they are for the sub-dials anyway so yeah passes for me and if they had call it a day and date I don't think it would have made an issue it's the need to be clear on what an item is and for god sake leave the fake stuff off


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Creation Watches have got some great deals on Orients at the moment. All of these can be had for under £65.
> 
> View attachment 1504467


 this one In my books is one dam fine looker


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> I'm not sure anyone's still interested, but here's a comparison between Lufty & Japanese pilot. I really like the hands on the Japanese one
> They're similar in size, but a different case.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


It's an intereresting watch isn't it. Here is an original -









You might also find this thread interesting, look at this homage of it, wow!









Homage to Imperial Japanese Naval Aviator's watch (aka Seikosha Kamikaze pilot watch)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm not sure anyone's still interested, but here's a comparison between Lufty & Japanese pilot. I really like the hands on the Japanese one
> They're similar in size, but a different case.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I would be tempted to put the jap hands on the lufty


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think the chrono wannabe looks almost acceptable on a new strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











It does make a big difference.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's an intereresting watch isn't it. Here is an original -
> 
> You might also find this thread interesting, look at this homage of it, wow!
> 
> ...


now that is sexy


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's an intereresting watch isn't it. Here is an original -
> 
> View attachment 1504468
> 
> ...


The EM one does bare more than a passing resemblance doesn't it

I'm off for shut-eye. Night chaps

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Some more Seiko Solar Chrono eye candy that I just came across in another thread.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The EM one does bare more than a passing resemblance doesn't it
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I think they will have an occasional great watch with crap one's all round it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just looking at the first six four I like two I'm like yeah what ever and they are pizza first fanty second then subby now this will surprise goalie .. and the to that don't really do it putin /lufty


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm not sure anyone's still interested, but here's a comparison between Lufty & Japanese pilot. I really like the hands on the Japanese one
> They're similar in size, but a different case.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


OMG after all my complaining today that Japanese pilot looks good ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> OMG after all my complaining today that Japanese pilot looks good 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


lol don't worry pep mate you are not the only one thinking that 

lol I will post you four and call it even hehe


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Creation Watches have got some great deals on Orients at the moment. All of these can be had for under £65.
> 
> View attachment 1504465
> 
> ...


Cheers Shaggy the first two are the kind I was looking at.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

even with the broken bracelet, this is a good price? Though I think it may be sold

Casio Ediface Gents Watch For Sale in Palmerstown, Dublin from egannon

he has accepted 60 euros, 2 days ago but not listed sold yet?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> even with the broken bracelet, this is a good price? Though I think it may be sold
> 
> Casio Ediface Gents Watch For Sale in Palmerstown, Dublin from egannon
> 
> he has accepted 60 euros, 2 days ago but not listed sold yet?


 well just under the 50 quid I would mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well just under the 50 quid I would mate


No I'm holding out lol..thought someone here might be interested, seems a lot of watch for the price?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No I'm holding out lol..thought someone here might be interested, seems a lot of watch for the price?


 looks good


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> even with the broken bracelet, this is a good price? Though I think it may be sold
> 
> Casio Ediface Gents Watch For Sale in Palmerstown, Dublin from egannon
> 
> he has accepted 60 euros, 2 days ago but not listed sold yet?


Thats a good price. The pics of these do nothing for me but I saw one in a shop window a few weeks ago and thought it looked great


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats a good price. The pics of these do nothing for me but I saw one in a shop window a few weeks ago and thought it looked great


I guess he thinks the broken bracelet is a big issue


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im tempted....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats a good price. The pics of these do nothing for me but I saw one in a shop window a few weeks ago and thought it looked great


yeah looks ok for the money


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd pass on it. You can buy it brand new from Amazon for only £88.
Casio Edifice EF-527D-1AVEF Men's Analog Quartz Watch with Chronograph, Steel Bracelet and Date Indicator: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

I'm not sure what he means by the bracelet is broken though, but here you can get it new with a full warranty for peace of mind for not a great deal more.

There is a nice review of it in this thread here - 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/casio-edifice-ef527d-1av-review-link-video-review-771337.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I guess he thinks the broken bracelet is a big issue


she does lol and she up to meet to buy it lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's an intereresting watch isn't it. Here is an original -
> 
> View attachment 1504468
> 
> ...


Looks like a pretty good facsimile by EMC. 
Mine are at the local "missed" office...

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'd pass on it. You can buy it brand new from Amazon for only £88.
> Casio Edifice EF-527D-1AVEF Men's Analog Quartz Watch with Chronograph, Steel Bracelet and Date Indicator: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> I'm not sure what he means by the bracelet is broken though, but here you can get it new with a full warranty for peace of mind for not a great deal more.
> ...


 to be honest at one time I would have thought it was a bit busy but it's growing on me


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'd pass on it. You can buy it brand new from Amazon for only £88.
> Casio Edifice EF-527D-1AVEF Men's Analog Quartz Watch with Chronograph, Steel Bracelet and Date Indicator: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> I'm not sure what he means by the bracelet is broken though, but here you can get it new with a full warranty for peace of mind for not a great deal more.
> ...


Don't forget that's euros shaggy. That 88 is over 100 euros plus shipping if there's any?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Don't forget that's euros shaggy. That 88 is over 100 euros plus shipping if there's any?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


About FREE Super Saver Delivery at Amazon.co.uk FREE Super Saver Delivery is available for customers ordering eligible items to the UK and the Republic of Ireland. 
FREE Super Saver Delivery has changed.  Learn More.


DestinationEligible ItemsMinimum Spend ThresholdUKAll items sold and fulfilled by Amazon except Gift Certificates. 
Items sold by third parties which are Fulfilled by Amazon (excluding certain electrical items, and other items due to size or weight). 
Add-on Items are eligible as long as you are ordering at least GBP 10.00 of eligible products. 
A minimum total spend of GBP 10.00 is required for an order to qualify for FREE Super Saver Delivery. 
 Republic of IrelandAll items sold and fulfilled by Amazon except Gift Certificates. 
Items sold by third parties which are Fulfilled by Amazon (excluding certain electrical items, and other items due to size or weight). 
A minimum total spend of GBP 25.00 is required for an order to qualify for FREE Super Saver Delivery. 

Visit our  help page for more information, and see the Terms & Conditions.

looks free shipping


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh maybe shaggy has a point. I thought they were far more than 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The guy was originally asking 110 Euros wasn't he for it and that's used with a broken bracelet. The thing is though what does he mean by a broken bracelet? But anyway I still think that it's good value for money at that Amazon price.


Yeah I agree. I thought they were far more expensive

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Don't forget that's euros shaggy. That 88 is over 100 euros plus shipping if there's any?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


The guy was originally asking 110 Euros wasn't he for it and that's used with a broken bracelet. The thing is though what does he mean by a broken bracelet? But anyway I still think that it's good value for money at that Amazon price.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That's the thing, you often see watches like this for sale second hand (especially brands like Casio, Citizen, Seiko etc) at what the seller claims is a great price, but when you do a bit of searching online you realise that you can find them brand new with a warranty for not a great deal more. You just have to know what type of brands and models are the ones that are likely to be on sale somewhere.


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi guys, quick question for anyone who has had a MWC open......
How easy/hard is it to adjust the speed these run at? ...and do you think it's feasible that one could be made to gain nearly 4 minutes a day? :think:

The reason I ask... I already mentioned further back in the thread, that I'm pretty deeply into astronomy - well I was wondering if it were possible to make one run at sidereal rate, which would mean it would have to 'gain' 3 mins 52 sec per day.
(Sidereal time is very useul when reading star-charts)
I do have a sidereal clock on my lappy, but a lappy instantly knackers your night-vision if you switch it on when you're fully dark-adapted - I've already tested the lumes on the first 6, and the Frenchy stays readable for a good 3+hrs - long enough for me to use as a sidereal timer - and if I could get it to gain 3-52 a day, I wouldn't have to re-set it at the start of every observing session. |>


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all

I managed to keep up with all the posts yesterday lol. I've gotta say the tommy looks so much better with the dial removed! I still won't be getting it though as I'm not comfortable enough to remove it myself.

If a "stunning" issue comes along I might grab it but I'm done for now. I just hope that because people have stopped their subs or not buying from newsies anymore, that they don't visit this thread anymore, it would be such a shame for this thread to die or lose some of our "mates" off here. Might sound a bit gay but we've all made friends on here and it'd be a shame to lose it.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> OMG after all my complaining today that Japanese pilot looks good
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah - I like it. I like it more than the Lufty. I really like the chrono wannabe. I think that may be the best EM watch yet. 
After yesterday I'm thinking I may be in the minority for wanting to carry on collecting for a bit longer. 
Morning all by the way. 
I can't decide whether to wear "Banzai" or "Wannabe" today 
I know the fake subdial thing won't be going anywhere near my wrist lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Hi guys, quick question for anyone who has had a MWC open......
> How easy/hard is it to adjust the speed these run at? ...and do you think it's feasible that one could be made to gain nearly 4 minutes a day? :think:
> 
> The reason I ask... I already mentioned further back in the thread, that I'm pretty deeply into astronomy - well I was wondering if it were possible to make one run at sidereal rate, which would mean it would have to 'gain' 3 mins 52 sec per day.
> ...


The MWC watches can't be adjusted, as far as I know, as they are regulated around the atomic vibrations of a quartz crystal not a pendulum. Maybe an automatic watch such a s Soki could be, as they have an adjustment screw.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yeah - I like it. I like it more than the Lufty. I really like the chrono wannabe. I think that may be the best EM watch yet.
> After yesterday I'm thinking I may be in the minority for wanting to carry on collecting for a bit longer.
> Morning all by the way.
> I can't decide whether to wear "Banzai" or "Wannabe" today
> ...


I must be a minority as I don't like it! I think the case is comically large and the printing up close, looks poor. It doesn't 'pop' as it should and looks washed out. Also I don't like the scalloped case edges, it looks cheap. Crown is too small, the big crown is a favourite feature of the real one. The hands, I agree, are fantastic, I love them.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I agree Dan - regardless of what happens to the EM collection we don't what to lose this thread.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Considering this Parnis. Just to be different don't you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice David, you can get it in a gold colour as well

Chico


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I must be a minority as I don't like it! I think the case is comically large and the printing up close, looks poor. It doesn't 'pop' as it should and looks washed out. Also I don't like the scalloped case edges, it looks cheap. Crown is too small, the big crown is a favourite feature of the real one. The hands, I agree, are fantastic, I love them.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I'm with you mate. While I like the look I hate the size of it. I'm going to use that original picture as reference for my next weathering project.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning all. Seeing as I've cancelled my subs and that frees up my collection/completion OCD so that I can now wear the watches the question I need help with is this. Who is the best seller for NATO straps in regards to strap quality and price ? Sorry if it's old hat for you guys but I really need to get some and change the nasty EM nylon ones.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Hi guys, quick question for anyone who has had a MWC open......
> How easy/hard is it to adjust the speed these run at? ...and do you think it's feasible that one could be made to gain nearly 4 minutes a day? :think:
> 
> The reason I ask... I already mentioned further back in the thread, that I'm pretty deeply into astronomy - well I was wondering if it were possible to make one run at sidereal rate, which would mean it would have to 'gain' 3 mins 52 sec per day.
> ...


 I don't think you could with a quartz it mighty be possible to do with a mech as you have a thinge bob(the name escape me at the minute) to regulate the time


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I managed to keep up with all the posts yesterday lol. I've gotta say the tommy looks so much better with the dial removed! I still won't be getting it though as I'm not comfortable enough to remove it myself.
> 
> ...


well sorry guys I ant going anywhere so you gots to put up with me some more haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I must be a minority as I don't like it! I think the case is comically large and the printing up close, looks poor. It doesn't 'pop' as it should and looks washed out. Also I don't like the scalloped case edges, it looks cheap. Crown is too small, the big crown is a favourite feature of the real one. The hands, I agree, are fantastic, I love them.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 I mite just buy it for the hands lol I reckon they would change the whole look of the lufty and I reckon the lufty hands would look good on jap so for a tenner I mite just do it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning all. Seeing as I've cancelled my subs and that frees up my collection/completion OCD so that I can now wear the watches the question I need help with is this. Who is the best seller for NATO straps in regards to strap quality and price ? Sorry if it's old hat for you guys but I really need to get some and change the nasty EM nylon ones.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


WS you could try these -

NATO straps from $5.95, fast worldwide shipping

Ague Trading Company - A NATO Strap Company

http://natostrapsco.com/

& good old ebay

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I know the fake subdial thing won't be going anywhere near my wrist lol


I thought the same thing but for a different reason,it's so small it looks ridiculous on my wrist lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> WS you could try these -
> 
> NATO straps from $5.95, fast worldwide shipping
> 
> ...


Thanks Chico.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

While we are on the subject of natos, there is a WUS F71 nato strap









chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I thought the same thing but for a different reason,it's so small it looks ridiculous on my wrist lol


I actually hadn't thought of that - but I'm in the same boat. It'd look like a child's watch on me lol.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning all. Seeing as I've cancelled my subs and that frees up my collection/completion OCD so that I can now wear the watches the question I need help with is this. Who is the best seller for NATO straps in regards to strap quality and price ? Sorry if it's old hat for you guys but I really need to get some and change the nasty EM nylon ones.


these are good for the price, 10 for £10! ok, they won't be the best quality out there but I have a set and they are pretty good for a quid each! most of them have stitched joints too!

10PCS Nylon Watch Strap Sports Military Replacement New Pattern Professional | eBay


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning all. Seeing as I've cancelled my subs and that frees up my collection/completion OCD so that I can now wear the watches the question I need help with is this. Who is the best seller for NATO straps in regards to strap quality and price ? Sorry if it's old hat for you guys but I really need to get some and change the nasty EM nylon ones.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


So far, I've bought all mine from eBay & not been disappointed with any of them yet. Personally I prefer the ones listed as "made by MWC in Zurich" - they seem comfier to me, but they're not the cheapest on there. I've had some real bargain ones from China - if you're prepared to wait 10 days for delivery - they can be had for not much more than a quid

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

o|o|o|o|o| just got an email from parnis shop telling me the power reserve is now out of stock F##king raging!!! tells you its in stock then you pay then he tells you its out of stock!! 

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> these are good for the price, 10 for £10! ok, they won't be the best quality out there but I have a set and they are pretty good for a quid each! most of them have stitched joints too!
> 
> 10PCS Nylon Watch Strap Sports Military Replacement New Pattern Professional | eBay


Thanks Sharky.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> o|o|o|o|o| just got an email from parnis shop telling me the power reserve is now out of stock F##king raging!!! tells you its in stock then you pay then he tells you its out of stock!!
> 
> chico


That's bad practice. What they really mean is that they never have any in stock, wait till someone pays for one then order it in using said payment. [email protected]#$¥%s :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> o|o|o|o|o| just got an email from parnis shop telling me the power reserve is now out of stock F##king raging!!! tells you its in stock then you pay then he tells you its out of stock!!
> 
> chico


I just got an email too but it just says something about swapping for a brown strap?

I've just checked, the item he suggests is a different watch so he can bugger off lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> o|o|o|o|o| just got an email from parnis shop telling me the power reserve is now out of stock F##king raging!!! tells you its in stock then you pay then he tells you its out of stock!!
> 
> chico


Ah ffs that's shocking!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I just got an email too but it just says something about swapping for a brown strap?
> 
> I've just checked, the item he suggests is a different watch so he can bugger off lol


i asked him wtf was going on and he said he had one in stock and when he went to send me it he found it had a fault!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i asked him wtf was going on and he said he had one in stock and when he went to send me it he found it had a fault!!
> 
> chico


Haha, that's a joke. does he know there was 3 of us buying at the same time? lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I just got an email too but it just says something about swapping for a brown strap?
> 
> I've just checked, the item he suggests is a different watch so he can bugger off lol


My spidey sense is tingling. The BS is strong with this one methinks Sharky.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i asked him wtf was going on and he said he had one in stock and when he went to send me it he found it had a fault!!
> 
> chico


I smell Bull. Beware Chico.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Haha, that's a joke. does he know there was 3 of us buying at the same time? lol


I know, did you ask him why he could'nt send u it? he said it would be months before they are back in stock!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Just received a reply email from EM to the one I sent last night cancelling my sub and listing the reasons why.


Thank you for your e-mail.

We’re sorry to hear you’re thinking of leaving us.

We like to keep up to date with why our customers are cancelling so if you could let us know we’d really appreciate it. 


Kind regards

Alex

--
Customer Experience Department
Data Base Factory - Unit 4 Pullman Business Park, Ringwood BH24 1HD

Are these people dense or what. I replied warning him that I am cancelling my direct debit and if they send any more watches/dog eggs then I will not be held responsible for payment.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I know, did you ask him why he could'nt send u it? he said it would be months before they are back in stock!!
> 
> chico


No I didn't ask. Just told him I don't like the alternative and can I have a refund. how quickly do they reply?

also, the website still has them in stock! I wonder if he's trying to offload some less popular models?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> No I didn't ask. Just told him I don't like the alternative and can I have a refund. how quickly do they reply?
> 
> also, the website still has them in stock! I wonder if he's trying to offload some less popular models?


he has replied to me within about half an hour, cant see why he would do that a sale is a sale right??

well i looks like its back to my original choice









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just received a reply email from EM to the one I sent last night cancelling my sub and listing the reasons why.
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> ...


I'm holding off cancelling until I've got the display box that's promised for next months delivery! as if that will be on time lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm holding off cancelling until I've got the display box that's promised for next months delivery! as if that will be on time lol


I was going to do the same but then my spidy sense kicked in and I fear they will have "delays" and it will be sent out the month later thus forcing you to pony up more cash. For that price you can get display cases from eBay and fill it with the watches you want.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> he has replied to me within about half an hour, cant see why he would do that a sale is a sale right??


I meant, leaving them showing in stock so he can get our money then saying woops it's out of stock, how about this one instead?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I meant, leaving them showing in stock so he can get our money then saying woops it's out of stock, how about this one instead?


can't see anything mate

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No I didn't ask. Just told him I don't like the alternative and can I have a refund. how quickly do they reply?
> 
> also, the website still has them in stock! I wonder if he's trying to offload some less popular models?


My BS radar is now going off the scale !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> can't see anything mate
> 
> chico


sorry, I wasn't suggesting an alternative, I'm sort of quoting what he's saying lol "I've took your money, the watch you wan't is out of stock, do you wan't this instead" sort of thing lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

It was always a punt with that Parnis, I'll take a refund, I don't like the other one.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> It was always a punt with that Parnis, I'll take a refund, I don't like the other one.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


yeah i thought we were onto a winner there!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It was always a punt with that Parnis, I'll take a refund, I don't like the other one.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I asked for a refund, then he replies with "please wait,I got a new one,the factory will send to me next week.then I will send to you." I don't know what to believe now lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't think I am getting my money back then, so I have switched to the other one. It still has blue numbers, I will restrap it and flip it if I don't like it in real life. I won't wait till the other one comes into stock, some people have been waiting since February for that one....

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I asked for a refund, then he replies with "please wait,I got a new one,the factory will send to me next week.then I will send to you." I don't know what to believe now lol


I knew it..........










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I don't think I am getting my money back then, so I have switched to the other one. It still has blue numbers, I will restrap it and flip it if I don't like it in real life. I won't wait till the other one comes into stock, some people have been waiting since February for that one....
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


A bit like waiting on em watches I think


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I don't think I am getting my money back then, so I have switched to the other one. It still has blue numbers, I will restrap it and flip it if I don't like it in real life. I won't wait till the other one comes into stock, some people have been waiting since February for that one....
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Don't do it Mike your playing into his hands. If he's not got the one you originally wanted then he shouldn't advertise that he has.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Nah I am okay with the other one, sadly China doesn't have to follow EU rules on advertising! https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=998797

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is a long shot but you could try a WTB thread in f29? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Don't do it Mike your playing into his hands. If he's not got the one you originally wanted then he shouldn't advertise that he has.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


now he's begging me!! please wait, I'll send next week?. ok if I send wednesday will you wait? just give me my feckin money back lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> now he's begging me!! please wait, I'll send next week?. ok if I send wednesday will you wait? just give me my feckin money back lol


Don't wait, word is they are no longer producing the movement, which is why those watches are so rare. Your best bet is to switch to something else or get a refund, probably via Paypal if he is not keen.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Who does he think he is, Chris Tarrant? "Thank you for your purchase, but we don't wanna give you that!".

Have forum members successfully purchased watches from him before?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Don't wait, word is they are no longer producing the movement, which is why those watches are so rare. Your best bet is to switch to something else or get a refund, probably via Paypal if he is not keen.


He's agreed to a refund but can't do it until tomorrow! this is why I don't like doing business with far distant countries lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> He's agreed to a refund but can't do it until tomorrow! this is why I don't like doing business with far distant countries lol


Yes, I will let you know how I get on with my alternative watch. I don't want my blue strap to go to waste.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes, I will let you know how I get on with my alternative watch. I don't want my blue strap to go to waste.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 just wondering do you guys know about this thread The Affordables Forum Strap Exchange! FREE STRAPS (and limited time origami turtles) inside!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

He said he will send my alternative on monday morning, then he's on the avoid list!! if it ever comes back in stock il get it from the manbush!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just wondering do you guys know about this thread The Affordables Forum Strap Exchange! FREE STRAPS (and limited time origami turtles) inside!


Yes, seen that. I really want a watch with a blue strap, though. My OCD requires one. I have a red faced HMT coming, and a red strap ready. Now I need all blue and then all orange, preferably a diver.

I have an idea in my head of setting up a business buying watches, restoring them and restrapping them then selling them on. Take some of the hassle and risk out of buying watches, straps etc. from China for non WIS people who want something stylish. Sokis on NATOs, Parnises on Ostrich, HMTs on leather and old Seikos on rubber.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes, seen that. I really want a watch with a blue strap, though. My OCD requires one. I have a red faced HMT coming, and a red strap ready. Now I need all blue and then all orange, preferably a diver.
> 
> I have an idea in my head of setting up a business buying watches, restoring them and restrapping them then selling them on. Take some of the hassle and risk out of buying watches, straps etc. from China for non WIS people who want something stylish. Sokis on NATOs, Parnises on Ostrich, HMTs on leather and old Seikos on rubber.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


You could be on to a winner with this idea!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Is a long shot but you could try a WTB thread in f29?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


i think there's a few wtb's already pep

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i think there's a few wtb's already pep
> 
> chico


Don't look good does it 😕

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Who does he think he is, Chris Tarrant? "Thank you for your purchase, but we don't wanna give you that!".
> 
> Have forum members successfully purchased watches from him before?


yeah i spoke to another member yesterday who said his purchase went fine, and iv read a few people saying they had bought from him with no problems

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You could be on to a winner with this idea!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Only problem is that so far I have been unwilling to part with any of the watches I have bought...

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You could be on to a winner with this idea!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yeah if you was to do It with the Russians watches and promise 3-5 day del you would be onto a winner


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Don't look good does it 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


na mate its looking grim!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Only problem is that so far I have been unwilling to part with any of the watches I have bought...
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


A market stall or car boots could be a place to start. It might need a initial investment. That would be a dream job lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Only problem is that so far I have been unwilling to part with any of the watches I have bought...
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


lol know what you mean to gift them or trade feels right to sell them feel dirty lol  like your pimping them out hehe


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah if you was to do It with the Russians watches and promise 3-5 day del you would be onto a winner


Yep, the only problem is profit, I am a socialist at heart so would probably never make any money. There is a guy doing Vostoks on Etsy with a mark up of about £100 per watch. I aren't sure I could justify that to myself!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A market stall or car boots could be a place to start. It might need a initial investment. That would be a dream job lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah, but who's gonna spend £50 on a second hand Russian watch they have never heard of from a market? Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> He said he will send my alternative on monday morning, then he's on the avoid list!! if it ever comes back in stock il get it from the manbush!!
> 
> chico


Which alternative have you gone for? I'm just looking through his stock now see if there's any that take my fancy b4 he does my refund lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah, but who's gonna spend £50 on a second hand Russian watch they have never heard of from a market? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


True but how many non WIS would know. These things look so good in person.

I mean if you got 500 archives for £2.50 ea and flip them for a tenner you'd sell them at a market lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Which alternative have you gone for? I'm just looking through his stock now see if there's any that take my fancy b4 he does my refund lol


This one is what I went for, I don't like that open heart one. http://www.parnis-shop.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=159

I too am waiting on stock with manbush next time.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yep, the only problem is profit, I am a socialist at heart so would probably never make any money. There is a guy doing Vostoks on Etsy with a mark up of about £100 per watch. I aren't sure I could justify that to myself!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 yeah it would be buy cheap and sell fair so say you make 5 to10 pound on a watch you have repaired is fair more is just not going to work is it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Which alternative have you gone for? I'm just looking through his stock now see if there's any that take my fancy b4 he does my refund lol


I went with the open heart same as yours sharky, this was my original choice cause i knew the other one was out of stock everywhere, until we got that glimmer of hope!!



Richmondmike said:


> This one is what I went for, I don't like that open heart one. PNA0016 Parnis Luxury Power Reserve Men 43mm Automatic Watch : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch
> 
> I too am waiting on stock with manbush next time.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I like that mike but the black date wheel puts me off

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> This one is what I went for, I don't like that open heart one. PNA0016 Parnis Luxury Power Reserve Men 43mm Automatic Watch : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch
> 
> I too am waiting on stock with manbush next time.


I like that apart from the date window :-/


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I like that apart from the date window :-/


I thought the same, but then I do often find myself checking the date so I guess it is practical. Maybe this will be my first sell-on project, but I would have to sell for £70 just to break even...

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yep, the only problem is profit, I am a socialist at heart so would probably never make any money. There is a guy doing Vostoks on Etsy with a mark up of about £100 per watch. I aren't sure I could justify that to myself!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Lol. Me too - my family would starve if I was a salesman 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Broken glass Jaragar update:

The seller has apologised and has offered me a full refund. For some reason he gives refunds then you can re order even though I suggested he just send another one (and make sure it's better packaged this time).

So ITMW if you still want the broken one PM me you address and I will send it on ;-)


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I went with the open heart same as yours sharky, this was my original choice cause i knew the other one was out of stock everywhere, until we got that glimmer of hope!!


what do you think of the black faced PR? not in the same league as the blue numbers tho


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I moved to the public sector in 2005, after six months working for a sub prime lender. Those companies are the actual scum of the earth, exploiting the poor, and I still feel like I have to pay penance for ever being linked with them, even if I did have bills to pay.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> what do you think of the black faced PR? not in the same league as the blue numbers tho


this is stunning but its just not the white/blue









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> this is stunning but its just not the white/blue
> 
> View attachment 1504934
> 
> ...


I've just got my refund through so I'm now hunting again lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Broken glass Jaragar update:
> 
> The seller has apologised and has offered me a full refund. For some reason he gives refunds then you can re order even though I suggested he just send another one (and make sure it's better packaged this time).
> 
> ...


cheer's buddy p.m sent and thank you


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's buddy p.m sent and thank you


No probs mate. Someone may as well get some use out of it. Don't worry ill package it up a lot better than the seller did. I'll pop it in the post box later on mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No probs mate. Someone may as well get some use out of it. Don't worry ill package it up a lot better than the seller did. I'll pop it in the post box later on mate.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol well you can't break the crystal can you haha lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm going to but vostoks and hmts over the summer put genuine leather starps or nato straps on them and resell them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'm going to but vostoks and hmts over the summer put genuine leather starps or nato straps on them and resell them


well you could pick up some nice ones on that Irish advert page and sell them in this thread thro p.m so we don't lose the thread  hate to see that happen


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> this is stunning but its just not the white/blue
> 
> View attachment 1504934
> 
> ...


I'm starting to think I'm weird - I actually prefer this one to the white/blue

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> I'm starting to think I'm weird - I actually prefer this one to the white/blue
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


It's a stunner but ive been drooling over the white/blue for ages, cant believe i never bought it when i had the chance o|

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just found a parnis sterile sub for £70 from a UK seller, could be tempting.

PARNIS SUBMARINER WATCH 2813 MOVEMENT SS CERAMIC BEZEL SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'm going to but vostoks and hmts over the summer put genuine leather starps or nato straps on them and resell them


There goes my business idea then!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm starting to think I'm weird - I actually prefer this one to the white/blue
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 I with you they don't really do it for me but I do like this one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just found a parnis sterile sub for £70 from a UK seller, could be tempting.
> 
> PARNIS SUBMARINER WATCH 2813 MOVEMENT SS CERAMIC BEZEL SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL | eBay


thats a fine looking watch

manbush sells the same one shipped for £58!

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> There goes my business idea then!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Darn it. Me too !

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Darn it. Me too !
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 you could all pick a brand lol some do vosies some do hmt and so on lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm just getting impatient waiting for overseas deliveries so looking for UK sellers lol


yeah especially after this mornings debacle!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> thats a fine looking watch
> 
> manbush sells the same one shipped for £58!
> 
> chico


I'm just getting impatient waiting for overseas deliveries so looking for UK sellers lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's a stunner but ive been drooling over the white/blue for ages, cant believe i never bought it when i had the chance o|
> 
> chico


Why don't you get the one from the other site the case looks fine?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I with you they don't really do it for me but I do like this one


It's all about the white face and blue details for me.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Why don't you get the one from the other site the case looks fine?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


it was the stainless steel case im after pep, don't think it suits the pvd one

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> It's all about the white face and blue details for me.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


same here mike

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It's all about the white face and blue details for me.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I do know what you mean clean and classical does for me to


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol well I have straps ordered and should start selling within a few weeks


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Lol well I have straps ordered and should start selling within a few weeks


Are you going to buy from jakub on adverts blanchy?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I may just treat myself to this while I'm waiting lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I was bored and this happens


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning all. Seeing as I've cancelled my subs and that frees up my collection/completion OCD so that I can now wear the watches the question I need help with is this. Who is the best seller for NATO straps in regards to strap quality and price ? Sorry if it's old hat for you guys but I really need to get some and change the nasty EM nylon ones.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


EBay seller monkeyswag.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Are you going to buy from jakub on adverts blanchy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Do you have a link to him I hadnt seen them?

I'll be buying from a few different places I'll probably get the older ones from Russia so when I sell them on there will be a quick delivery time and I will be able to check the watches for quality


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Do you have a link to him I hadnt seen them?
> 
> I'll be buying from a few different places I'll probably get the older ones from Russia so when I sell them on there will be a quick delivery time and I will be able to check the watches for quality


Buy and Sell in Ireland | Adverts.ie

He will do a discount if you but 2 or more


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Don't do it Mike your playing into his hands. If he's not got the one you originally wanted then he shouldn't advertise that he has.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm glad I was too busy to place an order yesterday, but still,  no power reserve yet, good luck with the refunds.


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The MWC watches can't be adjusted, as far as I know, as they are regulated around the atomic vibrations of a quartz crystal not a pendulum...





is that my watch said:


> I don't think you could with a quartz....


Ah! Thanks chaps.
I didn't know you can't adjust a quartz (Really showing my watch-newby status there - LOL)
Learn summat new every day.

Never mind, it was just a thought - I might get myself a Soki auto, just for a feasibility test.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I was bored and this happens


I like it ! It looks chunky you should make 'em and sell 'em.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm watching only fools and horses and Rodney wearing a Seiko Skx009 lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Do you have a link to him I hadnt seen them?
> 
> I'll be buying from a few different places I'll probably get the older ones from Russia so when I sell them on there will be a quick delivery time and I will be able to check the watches for quality


 and they are the cheapest from Russian but crazy long wait period to get but for you that would not matter so I would say buy from Russia manly for cost effective buying


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi folks I've been up to my armpits in work for the last couple of weeks.
Can anyone fill me in on the last 2000 posts?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and they are the cheapest from Russian but crazy long wait period to get but for you that would not matter so I would say buy from Russia manly for cost effective buying


Yeh I think I'll do that


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Would many people here be interested in buying vostok or hmt watches from me when I get set up?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hi folks I've been up to my armpits in work for the last couple of weeks.
> Can anyone fill me in on the last 2000 posts?


Wow welcome back Kev, missed you mate!

I think the highlights have been parnis power reserves and lack thereof, and we all cooled to the MWCs, well all but airfixer 

We have a travelling watch called wonky too


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hi folks I've been up to my armpits in work for the last couple of weeks.
> Can anyone fill me in on the last 2000 posts?


Sure, EM are now sending out what equates to dog turds with straps on and fake sub dials. Nearly every subscriber on the thread has dumped them and we are busy licking our wounds. ITMW mad made a fantastic watch which we are sending around the country to take pictures of it in interesting locations. Oh and you've been missed Kev welcome back lad.

Did I miss anything out guys ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hi folks I've been up to my armpits in work for the last couple of weeks.
> Can anyone fill me in on the last 2000 posts?


 we don't like mwc any more well not as much we love paris and we think blanchy is setting up a use watch for sale business and hello mate glad u are still round


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hi folks I've been up to my armpits in work for the last couple of weeks.
> Can anyone fill me in on the last 2000 posts?


Most of us have been put off em due to decreasing quality but were all staying here for the banter lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Would many people here be interested in buying vostok or hmt watches from me when I get set up?


I'll have a look if the price is right blanchy ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh and kev heres my Citron on its new nato


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'll have a look if the price is right blanchy ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'll do good prices for people in this thread lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Would many people here be interested in buying vostok or hmt watches from me when I get set up?


yes in a way but you would have to look in two the transfer fee and swapping from euros to pounds but it could work mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Kevinw said:


> Hi folks I've been up to my armpits in work for the last couple of weeks.
> Can anyone fill me in on the last 2000 posts?


welcome back mate!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I like it ! It looks chunky you should make 'em and sell 'em.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol cheer's I think I will keep them to a select four models hehe keeps them rare lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol cheer's I think I will keep them to a select four models hehe keeps them rare lol


Well if you change your mind lad first dibs on that one.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well if you change your mind lad first dibs on that one.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol it should have had a second hand but I sneezes at the wrong moment lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hi folks I've been up to my armpits in work for the last couple of weeks.
> Can anyone fill me in on the last 2000 posts?


Welcome back Kev. Has the Postie stolen the watch you were sending me or you been too busy? Not a problem if it's the latter 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow welcome back Kev, missed you mate!
> 
> I think the highlights have been parnis power reserves and lack thereof, and we all cooled to the MWCs, well all but airfixer
> 
> We have a travelling watch called wonky too


I've cooled slightly. But not enough to don a tin foil hat 
I don't like the Tommy with the fake dial.

Oh heck - surely I'm not EMs only customer now.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've cooled slightly. I don't like the Tommy with the fake dial. But not enough to don a tin foil hat
> 
> Oh heck - surely I'm not EMs only customer now.
> 
> ...


 I mite buy them for spare parts lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I mite buy them for spare parts lol


That actually is the irony of it - they're probably worth more than £9:99 as spares

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> That actually is the irony of it - they're probably worth more than £9:99 as spares
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 If I'm honest that's why I double and sometime treble up on them so I use them for parts 

and there boxes has come In hand at time as chico can vouch to lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Some downpour up here glad I did not go out I am still off the cigs at the moment I am wearing my infantry pizza as I still like it had a small accident with my soki whilst taking the crown out the hands and face came apart from the works still got all the parts waiting for the watch clamp to arrive its not the watches fault its mine messing about to much


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Some downpour up here glad I did not go out I am still off the cigs at the moment I am wearing my infantry pizza as I still like it had a small accident with my soki whilst taking the crown out the hands and face came apart from the works still got all the parts waiting for the watch clamp to arrive its not the watches fault its mine messing about to much


 have a go at it... if you can't I will take a look for you to see if I can do anything with it for you mate 

well done on the smoking it gets easier and I know been three years since I smoked


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> If I'm honest that's why I double and sometime treble up on them so I use them for parts
> 
> and there boxes has come In hand at time as chico can vouch to lol


defo mate!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have a go at it... if you can't I will take a look for you to see if I can do anything with it for you mate
> 
> well done on the smoking it gets easier and I know been three years since I smoked


with the clamp will be able to keep it steady its the eye piece keeps falling from my eye. I saw one of the large mag glasses in aldi months back and did not get it wish I had the ones they use for moddling


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> defo mate!!
> 
> chico


for wonky's sleeping bag I had cut down a mwc watch box for people wondering what we are on about.. lol I think they spent more on the boxes


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> with the clamp will be able to keep it steady its the eye piece keeps falling from my eye. I saw one of the large mag glasses in aldi months back and did not get it wish I had the ones they use for moddling


yes the circuit board one's they are a great help with the clamps to hold it under the magnifier and I pick one of them up ages ago lol


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys!

Reason I've been away, works been tough, been putting on long shifts, couple of major problems arose which resulted in the dismissal of a colleague and my boss, which came as a shock!
But we're on the climb up again.

Airfixer, your parcel is sitting in my van ready for postage, I swear it'll be away on Tuesday !
Sorry about that!

Right troops Eaglemoss really did overcook the goose,
So show me some pics of the threads favourite watches just now !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Kevinw said:


> Thanks for the responses guys!
> 
> Reason I've been away, works been tough, been putting on long shifts, couple of major problems arose which resulted in the dismissal of a colleague and my boss, which came as a shock!
> But we're on the climb up again.
> ...


This was one a few of us bought last night, then when we got up this morning we got told it was out of stock!! :rodekaart









and this is old wonky the world traveller assembled by itmw









chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Chico I missed which site/seller these were from was it www.parniswatch.net ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


no mate it was parnis-shop.

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> This was one a few of us bought it last night, then when we got up this morning we got told it was out of stock!!
> 
> View attachment 1505000
> 
> ...


Chico I missed which site/seller these were from was it www.parniswatch.net ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not sure it's anyone else's favourite but is mine right now. Bought this last week. Saggy bought a Seiko solar diver.

Itmy is on the hunt for all watches russkie and mike is starting a business lol










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'll do good prices for people in this thread lol


Can I have a regular discount and shares in the company for coming up with the idea? ;-)

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> no mate it was parnis-shop.
> 
> chico


Well the website I quoted has em !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well the website I quoted has em !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Has them listed?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yes mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yes I see them listed on there. Maybe a mail t o see if they actually have them on stock

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Has them listed?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yes mate

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow that parnis just oozes class


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes I see them listed on there. Maybe a mail t o see if they actually have them on stock
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Out of stock according to the Portuguese Power Reserve thread.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Wow that parnis just oozes class


Doesn't it just!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Out of stock according to the Portuguese Power Reserve thread.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


Never mind it was worth a try.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

waiting on a reply from dajiwatch (cheers pep & sorry for not mentioning your awesome ray!! lol) 

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> waiting on a reply from dajiwatch (cheers pep & sorry for not mentioning your awesome ray!! lol)
> 
> chico


Is ok. You just keep bigging up your parnis, don't mind me lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> at least you got your watch, we are just chasing dreams lol


Hehe he!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is ok. You just keep bigging up your parnis, don't mind me lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


at least you got your watch, we are just chasing dreams lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk got soki working hands bent but learning


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well the website I quoted has em !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Welcome back Kev, sounds like you are living in interesting times! The 43mm Parnis blue power reserve on that site appears out of stock. If you try adding to your cart it display "stock lack!" I signed up for notice of being back in stock, and I've heard nothing yet.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

For anyone having trouble finding a Parnis Portuguese how about a Rodina to tide you through till one becomes available? It's a very nice Nomos homage, with a Seagull movement like the Parnis and in roughly the same price bracket.










http://www.watchitallabout.com/rodina-r005-bauhaus-watch-review/


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> For anyone having trouble finding a Parnis Portuguese how about a Rodina to tide you through till one becomes available? It's a very nice Nomos homage, with a Seagull movement like the Parnis and in roughly the same price bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice but is that not a 38mm case? Way to small for me

Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Thanks for the responses guys!
> 
> Reason I've been away, works been tough, been putting on long shifts, couple of major problems arose which resulted in the dismissal of a colleague and my boss, which came as a shock!
> But we're on the climb up again.
> ...


Not a problem Kev - glad you're back & the watch isn't being worn by postman Pat

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Not a problem Kev - glad you're back & the watch isn't being worn by postman Pat
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


lol can you even remember what it look like lol  i can't hehe


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

First time I've ever worn the subby










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> First time I've ever worn the subby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she ant bad is she for a beater


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

In a way I'm glad I cancelled my subs coz now I can wear the watches and. Of get all OCD about them being worn. I had the Jap on earlier and I think I may swap to the Sheila later on. Going to have to get some NATOs though. I'll see if the wife will let me order some later on, she's trying to reign in my spending !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Managed to get my pilot regulated to +3 over 24 hours, that will do for me!!

Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol can you even remember what it look like lol  i can't hehe


http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/05/ajy2yjyt.jpg

Looks the biz is what it looks like lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/05/ajy2yjyt.jpg
> 
> Looks the biz is what it looks like lol
> 
> ...


oh yeah the tire how could I forget that one mate


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok so now that we've stopped yelling at EM for their latest abominations. The hour hand on my vostok is half an hour ahead. How do i fix this without dismantling the watch?










Thoughts?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

any clues on how to remove the winder in this one ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Ok so now that we've stopped yelling at EM for their latest abominations. The hour hand on my vostok is half an hour ahead. How do i fix this without dismantling the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd leave that as it is? Quirky?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> any clues on how to remove the winder in this one ?


Small screw to the right half turn should release winder


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Ok so now that we've stopped yelling at EM for their latest abominations. The hour hand on my vostok is half an hour ahead. How do i fix this without dismantling the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know if its the right thing I would pop the winder out and then with tweezers I would put them close to the twelve as you can then squeeze then together I have done this on several occasion on quartz but don't know if you can on mechs


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'd leave that as it is? Quirky?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 yeah maybe your right you can clear see the right time so yeah It makes It quirky so maybe leave as is


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Small screw to the right half turn should release winder


 cool I will give it a go 

I had tried that but it did not seem to do anything but when you said I gave it another go took 3 and half turns to release so cheers mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I'm watching only fools and horses and Rodney wearing a Seiko Skx009 lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Ha ha, that's interesting, what year is it from?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ha ha, that's interesting, what year is it from?


was it set in the 80's I think mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Ok so now that we've stopped yelling at EM for their latest abominations. The hour hand on my vostok is half an hour ahead. How do i fix this without dismantling the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't be done without a little dismantling. Movement out, wind on till date flips over. (Just) align hands to midnight without lifting them. Just with a plastic stick to avoid scratching the face. Easy. Well easy-ish

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Kevinw said:


> Thanks for the responses guys!
> 
> Reason I've been away, works been tough, been putting on long shifts, couple of major problems arose which resulted in the dismissal of a colleague and my boss, which came as a shock!
> But we're on the climb up again.
> ...


The threads favourite watches? He he, maybe I've got the holy trinity!








Seiko Solar Dive Chronograph, Parnis Portuguese, and the Orient Ray. I know that a few people here are liking the black and yellow version of that Seiko especially on a matching nato, and the Parnis situation we all know about unfortunately. But sadly I'm lacking in the Vostok department, the other guys are putting together some great collections of those.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> The threads favourite watches? He he, maybe I've got the holy trinity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lovely trio mate

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ha ha, that's interesting, what year is it from?


I was watching the episode where del boys son Damien was born lol and Rodney donned the fake pony tail and there it was an 009 on a rubber I think

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The threads favourite watches? He he, maybe I've got the holy trinity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tankist would sit nicely in there shaggy lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I was watching the episode where del boys son Damien was born lol and Rodney donned the fake pony tail and there it was an 009 on a rubber I think
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


That's from about '88 isn't it? That would actually make it a Seiko 6309 I think as that was one of the precursors to the 009 which wasn't introduced until 1996. Sometimes it's tricky identifying those kind of Seikos as they've been making slight variations on the same basic theme since the 70's. Seiko really know how to make a great dive watch in that lineage.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's from about '88 isn't it? That would actually make it a Seiko 6309 I think as that was one of the precursors to the 009 which wasn't introduced until 1996. Sometimes it's tricky identifying those kind of Seikos as they've been making slight variations on the same basic theme since the 70's. Seiko really know how to make a great dive watch in that lineage.


I think it has the Pepsi bezel. Looks very big on his thin wrist but I wonder if he's a wis.

Did yoy see Robert Redfords latest movie 'all is lost' he's sporting a 009 or is it a 173 the American version or is it the 175. That's what brought me to WUS lol. Seeing him wear a Pepsi diver hehe

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/all-lost-robert-redford-skx009-blue-nato-875377.html

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Ok so now that we've stopped yelling at EM for their latest abominations. The hour hand on my vostok is half an hour ahead. How do i fix this without dismantling the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about adjust the time till the date changes so you're at the right position for 12. Then pop the hands off and replace them both pointing at the 12 position?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

hey guys, what's the difference between an Orient Mako and a Ray? I'm just looking at this
NEW ORIENT MAKO AUTOMATIC WATCH MEN RUBBER DIVER&apos;S SCUBA BLUE DIAL FEM65003D | eBay


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Daft question from a noob but what ls a WIS?

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> hey guys, what's the difference between an Orient Mako and a Ray? I'm just looking at this
> NEW ORIENT MAKO AUTOMATIC WATCH MEN RUBBER DIVER&apos;S SCUBA BLUE DIAL FEM65003D | eBay


Ray is just a nick name for the orient mako ☺

I don't know how watches get nick names....whistle. ...
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Daft question from a noon but what a WIS?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


there a few version of it like

Watch Idiot Savant!

hahe  there more other ones to 

*CONUS*-continental United States
*WUS* - watchuseek
*WIS* - Watch Idiot Savant
*OBRO*-or best reasonable offer
*BNIB*-brand new in box
*NOS*-new old stock
*COSC*- Contrôle officiel suisse des chronomètres or in English Official Swiss control of Chronometers ( Average daily deviation -mechanical watches : −4/+6 sec/24 hours, for quartz : ±0.07 sec/24 hours )
*DLC*- diamond like coating
*MOP*-Mother of pearl
*OEM*-Original Equipment manufacturer
*ONO*-Offer non negotiable -alternatively 'or nearest offer' ( this is tricky )
*OHPF* - on hold pending funds
*AD* - Authorized Dealer
*SS*- Stainless Steel
*FSOT*- for sale or trade
*LNIB* - like new in box
*WRUW* - what are you wearing
*PVD* - physical vapor deposition 
*OP* - original poster 
*FSOT* - for sale or trade
*TTT* - to the top
*BUMP* - bring up my post


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> Daft question from a noob but what ls a WIS?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Is another acronym for a watch freak lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> hey guys, what's the difference between an Orient Mako and a Ray? I'm just looking at this
> NEW ORIENT MAKO AUTOMATIC WATCH MEN RUBBER DIVER&apos;S SCUBA BLUE DIAL FEM65003D | eBay





pepperami said:


> Ray is just a nick name for the orient mako ☺
> 
> I don't know how watches get nick names....whistle. ...
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


There is a slight difference in the dial, the Mako has numbers on the dial & the ray has markers, and according to what I've read the lume is better on the ray, personally i'd take the ray everyday of the week better looking watch imho









Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

There's also a Mako XL? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> There's also a Mako XL?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


sure is mate









chico


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> sure is mate
> 
> View attachment 1505215
> 
> ...


Now they look nice!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> sure is mate
> 
> View attachment 1505215
> 
> ...


how does one choose just one watch? I don't understand people that say you only need 1 watch! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

shall we play spot the problem lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> shall we play spot the problem lol


errrm, it's missing the strap? lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> shall we play spot the problem lol


No winder release catch


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> shall we play spot the problem lol


Your camera skills?

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

does this help


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> does this help


ITS a FAKE coin


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> how does one choose just one watch? I don't understand people that say you only need 1 watch! lol


exactly mate, were's the fun in that!!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> ITS a FAKE coin


real 5p coin


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> real 5p coin


Good evening everyone!

ITMW, I don't get it lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> real 5p coin


ladies watch or a man with very small wrists


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> ITMW, I don't get it lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 it's missing the spring when I open it  my mom wanted me to see if I could repair it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's missing the spring when I open it  my mom wanted me to see if I could repair it


The hair spring not the best of pics to see it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The hair spring not the best of pics to see it


yeah it so small I tried the old magnifier in front of cam but it's the size of a five pence piece so could not get It any better


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> ITMW, I don't get it lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


it was missing the hair spring and on that size it probably is the size of a hair lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it was missing the hair spring and on that size it probably is the size of a hair lol


Aha, I get ya now! That's a no go then? Lol

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Aha, I get ya now! That's a no go then? Lol
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 in technical terms it well bugger lol  and I ant got any tool small enough to fit it to take it to pieces


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> shall we play spot the problem lol


Strap too short


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Strap too short


 think I will have to give up on this one and get her a new one by the look of it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

found a nice ss bracelet for my incoming parnis, listing says solid links & end links, about £10!

listing says

package includes
watch strap x 1pcs
hand ears x 2pcs

HAND EARS WTF!! LOL

















wot u guys think??

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> think I will have to give up on this one and get her a new one by the look of it


Give her one of your new mwc ready made ones she might like it, one of a kind


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Give her one of your new mwc ready made ones she might like it, one of a kind


yeah I mighty get a small cheap watch and modd it lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> found a nice ss bracelet for my incoming parnis, listing says solid links & end links, about £10!
> 
> listing says
> 
> ...


 could it mean end bars


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

think they mean were I have circle


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> could it mean end bars


aye mate just thought it was funny! i remember an old gaffer asked me to pick him up HAND GLOVES from the works store!! lol

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> could it mean end bars


Watch strap pins (to hold(hand) the lugs(ears))


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> found a nice ss bracelet for my incoming parnis, listing says solid links & end links, about £10!
> 
> listing says
> 
> ...


very nice, where from?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am getting bored waiting for my HMT now, and am having second thoughts about whether the oxblood strap I have will match its face, which I thought was red but looks more orange the more I look at the pics... Might have to buy another!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Par for the course m8


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> very nice, where from?


ebay sharky

New 22 mm Silver Solid Stainless Steel Mens Watch Band Replacement Parts Strap | eBay

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am getting bored waiting for my HMT now, and am having second thoughts about whether the oxblood strap I have will match its face, which I thought was red but looks more orange the more I look at the pics... Might have to buy another!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


you can never have to many straps lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

seen a nice russian watch but with me being a total noob when it comes to them any body got any info on this









think its called a "death to spies watch"

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> seen a nice russian watch but with me being a total noob when it comes to them any body got any info on this
> 
> View attachment 1505309
> 
> ...


dam I like that mate yes I have seen a couple they are ussr military watch from my fav Russian factory the zim and they are two design that I know of one with the sub dial at the six and one with the sub-dial at the nine they are gru kgb commander watches 

get it and if you don't like it i will buy of you mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> dam I like that mate yes I have seen a couple they are ussr military watch from my fav Russian factory the zim and they are two design that I know of one with the sub dial at the six and one with the sub-dial at the nine they are gru kgb commander watches
> 
> get it and if you don't like it i will buy of you mate


I found this thread about it, seems its a franken watch with a Molnija movement heres the thread, i love it man it looks amazing and its 45mm!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/military-soviet-molnija-komandirskie-602031.html

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've had this one sat in my watch list for a while now,


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I found this thread about it, seems its a franken watch with a Molnija movement heres the thread, i love it man it looks amazing and its 45mm!!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/military-soviet-molnija-komandirskie-602031.html
> 
> chico


 I have been looking on this site at it for sum time an it looks original

*CCCP USSR RED ARMY SMERSH Wristwatch COMMANDER DEATH TO SPIES GRU KGB*









View detailed images (4) 
   


Rare military example of a men's MILITARY WATCH. Special edition for USSR Army. The watch is produced at the military watch factory ZIM. This men's watch is a very handsome specimen and features ORIGINAL METAL DIAL. With arabic numerals and hands with fluorescent paint (luminous in dark). Chrome plated case - diameter 39 mm, is in excellent condition. The ORIGINAL nickel plated manual wind 15 jewels movement ZIM.
 
SKUSKU175221Weight0.07 kg     
QuantityPrice
 **Note:* 
  




but looking at this one yours does look a bit suspect don't it mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I have been looking on this site at it for sum time an it looks original
> 
> *CCCP USSR RED ARMY SMERSH Wristwatch COMMANDER DEATH TO SPIES GRU KGB*
> 
> ...


think so mate but i might take a punt at it!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Check this one out Chico, is a beauty

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wostok-chronograph-tank-unboxing-1025213.html

You have to be careful with some of these russkies, some of them are 'fantasy' watches made in China etc or so I'm told :-(


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am getting bored waiting for my HMT now, and am having second thoughts about whether the oxblood strap I have will match its face, which I thought was red but looks more orange the more I look at the pics... Might have to buy another!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I know the feeling. Ordered mine two weeks ago. Estimated delivery is anywhere from tomorrow to mid June. I'm quite patient when it comes to anything else, but I detest waiting for deliveries.

Never did bother to order a strap for it.... I guess the bracelet on it will have to do for now.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I know the feeling. Ordered mine two weeks ago. Estimated delivery is anywhere from tomorrow to mid June. I'm quite patient when it comes to anything else, but I detest waiting for deliveries.
> 
> Never did bother to order a strap for it.... I guess the bracelet on it will have to do for now.


I'm waiting for a HMT too, mine inspired by foxy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've had this one sat in my watch list for a while now,
> 
> View attachment 1505318
> View attachment 1505319


that's nice to looks cccp era to me mate but could be wrong  still nice to add to a collection


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Check this one out Chico, is a beauty
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wostok-chronograph-tank-unboxing-1025213.html
> 
> You have to be careful with some of these russkies, some of them are 'fantasy' watches made in China etc or so I'm told :-(


Thats a cracker mate, like the chrono dials in silver! yeah i dont have a clue about russian watches but if i do pick one up im sure you guys will show me the way!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Thats a cracker mate, like the chrono dials in silver! yeah i dont have a clue about russian watches but if i do pick one up im sure you guys will show me the way!! lol
> 
> chico


Meranom seems to be the site of choice for new ones, check out some of the Amphibian SE's on there and they big too  although the SE's are out of stock for now but still beauties on Meranom


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> think so mate but i might take a punt at it!!
> 
> chico


 what's the asking price and if you don't mind a frankestin I would say go for it and my offer still stands mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Meranom seems to be the site of choice for new ones, check out some of the Amphibian SE's on there and they big too  although the SE's are out of stock for now but still beauties on Meranom


I'll check it out mate, i'm not a big fan of russian watches but that one appeals to me for some reason! did u like the seiko in the pic? that was smart, looks like a yobokies mod, the orange chapter ring looks fecking awesome!



is that my watch said:


> what's the asking price and if you don't mind a frankestin I would say go for it and my offer still stands mate


It's working out about £68 shipped, not really bothered about the "history" of it, but i really like the style!! you will get first refusal on it!

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have been looking on this site at it for sum time an it looks original
> 
> *CCCP USSR RED ARMY SMERSH Wristwatch COMMANDER DEATH TO SPIES GRU KGB*
> 
> ...


I like that a lot. I bet the subdial isn't painted on tho. That's the mark of a good watch 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'll check it out mate, i'm not a big fan of russian watches but that one appeals to me for some reason! did u like the seiko in the pic? that was smart, looks like a yobokies mod, the orange chapter ring looks fecking awesome!
> 
> chico


lol yeah I was wondering what the connection was with it and the russkie, I like the more subtle seiko mods some are way OTT


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's working out about £68 shipped, not really bothered about the "history" of it, but i really like the style!! you will get first refusal on it!
> 
> chico


 yes some Russian watches I like the history of but sometimes I just like the look of a frank. so yeah mate count me in


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I like that a lot. I bet the subdial isn't painted on tho. That's the mark of a good watch
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 it give you the price like this so you would have to work it out in pounds ....Our price: $69.00 (€50.37)

....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> lol yeah I was wondering what the connection was with it and the russkie, I like the more subtle seiko mods some are way OTT


yeah iv seen some crazy ones but i quite liked that one

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

does anyone know anything about Militec watches?

MILITEC Pilot Chronometer Military/Army Watch 100m Water Resist PC-001 | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> does anyone know anything about Militec watches?
> 
> MILITEC Pilot Chronometer Military/Army Watch 100m Water Resist PC-001 | eBay


not heard of them sharky but i like it, the specs look ok for the price

PVD version is nice as well

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> does anyone know anything about Militec watches?
> 
> MILITEC Pilot Chronometer Military/Army Watch 100m Water Resist PC-001 | eBay


no but sandwich mite know if he was about I think it's one of the military type of company that make watch for military use but I could be well off


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121346825437

*raises eyebrow, stares into camera*
Nice

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> just found their shop and that same watch is £149!


Is your PR money going on that then??


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> not heard of them sharky but i like it, the specs look ok for the price
> 
> PVD version is nice as well
> 
> chico


just found their shop and that same watch is £149!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> MOLNIA Commander Smersh Death to Spies GRU WWII Vintage Russian Watch
> 
> *raises eyebrow, stares into camera*
> Nice
> ...


If you like that check this stunner out

sea-gull 1963 airforce watch (re-issue)








chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Is your PR money going on that then??


oh I don't know lol there's so many watches in my watch list (I wonder if ebay called it that on purpose cos mine only has watches in it lol) but I'm keeping the PR money saved just in case lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If you like that check this stunner out
> 
> sea-gull 1963 airforce watch (re-issue)
> View attachment 1505378
> ...


Stunner is an understatement. That is like Oreos and ice cream.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If you like that check this stunner out
> 
> sea-gull 1963 airforce watch (re-issue)
> View attachment 1505378
> ...


 It does not look like em are going to do one like that they would just spoil it


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It does not look like em are going to do one like that they would just spoil it


Issue 22 hopefully

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Issue 22 hopefully
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


They'll never make it as far as 22

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> MOLNIA Commander Smersh Death to Spies GRU WWII Vintage Russian Watch
> 
> *raises eyebrow, stares into camera*
> Nice
> ...


 I like it but I'm not sure of the blue hands on it  this one is similar and check out the hands


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If you like that check this stunner out
> 
> sea-gull 1963 airforce watch (re-issue)
> View attachment 1505378
> ...


that's on my wish list already oh dark had one similar to that a while ago


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here a few out of one of my Russian watch folder  to wet your appetite


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If you like that check this stunner out
> 
> sea-gull 1963 airforce watch (re-issue)
> View attachment 1505378
> ...


Wow, stunning.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and just a few more as well


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Kriegsmarine is that not German Navy 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Kriegsmarine is that not German Navy
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


lol how did that one sneak in I will have to look closer at my folder loos like an German invasion lol 

was meant to be this one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I got bored again


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Ray is just a nick name for the orient mako
> 
> I don't know how watches get nick names....whistle. ...
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


The Orient Mako is so popular it has it's own thread right here  https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=568233


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

He he, what do you guys make of this thread?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> He he, what do you guys make of this thread?


what thread mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry forgot to post the link.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1034158


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sorry forgot to post the link.
> 
> How bad can this hobby get? Check this out


yeah look at that time zone thing before I thought I was bad but dam he's got to have like five hundred easy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this looks good but I would say lets see what shaggy thinks as this is more his area of watches then mine but dam nice looking you guys was talking about them  FOR SALE: Orient Ray EM65008B (UK)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's like the inside of ITMW's parts bin....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I must be going mad..... out of the 489 watches there, there was absolutely nothing in that pile that made me think yeah I gotta get one. Even his PAM 111 looked as rough as a badger's arse. My Archive is spotless compared to his. Tbh most of the watches shown were well and truly used and scratched, the result of years of collecting rather than cherishing. I'd rather have a couple of well-preserved watches than nearly 500 rough ones.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I must be going mad..... out of the 489 watches there, there was absolutely nothing in that pile that made me think yeah I gotta get one. Even his PAM 111 looked as rough as a badger's arse. My Archive is spotless compared to his. Tbh most of the watches shown were well and truly used and scratched, the result of years of collecting rather than cherishing. I'd rather have a couple of well-preserved watches than nearly 500 rough ones.


 yeah this box did catch my eye looks like a few gem in here but he's seem to have a hell of lot of the same watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and I spy in this one some good stuff maybe a Lucien on the top maybe


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

But that picture says it all really. If you just chuck a load of watches in on top of each other, it's no wonder so many are scratched.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> But that picture says it all really. If you just chuck a load of watches in on top of each other, it's no wonder so many are scratched.


 in my last pic theirs two of the same watch on the top.... that's an hoarder not a collector I have a few I have in box all together but they are cheap quartz that will be trade given or used for parts so... but my nice stuff I would not do that to


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's quite sad, when you look at some of his watches. In motoring terms, it's like collecting Ferraris, Rollers, Porsches and Lambos from the last 40 years and letting them rot. Then posting pictures saying I've got a car collection.
No, you've got a scrapyard.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's quite sad, when you look at some of his watches. In motoring terms, it's like collecting Ferraris, Rollers, Porsches and Lambos from the last 40 years and letting them rot. Then posting pictures saying I've got a car collection.
> No, you've got a scrapyard.


 yes It's quality ,rarity , design .. he has simple gone for amount if he bought them all new he will never even get a third of is money back .. but leave me in there for a few hour I would be as happy as a sailor in a cathouse lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> this looks good but I would say lets see what shaggy thinks as this is more his area of watches then mine but dam nice looking you guys was talking about them  FOR SALE: Orient Ray EM65008B (UK)


It's a great watch, excellent value for money and a cut above things like the Chinese homages/Parnis dive watches. I'd put it in a bracket with the Seiko SKX007 as one of the absolute classic entry level Japanese divers. I'd say it was a but more of a dress diver like the Rolex Sub. I'd highly recommend a Ray to anyone. The only very slight negative is that the bracelet is a perhaps a touch more lightweight than some of its peers but it does look absolutely fantastic on a good rubber dive strap or a bond style nato. As for the price of that one you've seen you can maybe get a brand new one for not much more than that at all if you shop around.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's a great watch, excellent value for money and a cut above things like the Chinese homages/Parnis dive watches. I'd put it in a bracket with the Seiko SKX007 as one of the absolute classic entry level Japanese divers. I'd say it was a but more of a dress diver like the Rolex Sub. I'd highly recommend a Ray to anyone. The only very slight negative is that the bracelet is a perhaps a touch more lightweight than some of its peers but it does look absolutely fantastic on a good rubber dive strap or a bond style nato. As for the price of that one you've seen you can maybe get a brand new one for not much more than that at all if you shop around.


cheer's and you mite get some play in the price as it's been up a week with not much happening by the look of it


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Probably not yet. I'd honestly advise checking out the usual online sellers for new stock first.

For example its only £107 including free delivery at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...200_QL40&qid=1401065781&sr=8-2#ref=mp_s_a_1_2


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Probably not yet. I'd honestly advise checking out the usual online sellers for new stock first.
> 
> For example its only £107 including free delivery at Amazon.
> 
> Orient EM65009D Men's Ray Stainless Steel Blue Dial Automatic Dive Watch:Amazon.co.uk:Watches


 yeah but the shipping is anywhere from 7-23 days are we patient lot lol I don't think so but you got a point mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Up to 23 days for delivery isn't really a problem. It's not as if anyone here wanting to buy it doesn't have a watch or ten to wear in the meantime. Does anybody really absolutely positively have to have their new watch within a couple of days?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Up to 23 days for delivery isn't really a problem. It's not as if anyone here wanting to buy it doesn't have a watch or ten to wear in the meantime. Does anybody really absolutely positively have to have their new watch within a couple of days?


The wait is part of the fun

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning all. Here's hoping for a nice week of challenges topped with some canny watch purchases ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> He said he will send my alternative on monday morning, then he's on the avoid list!! if it ever comes back in stock il get it from the manbush!!
> 
> chico


Whats the name of the seller Chico?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Alleycat said:


> Whats the name of the seller Chico?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Parnis-shop

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Overtime today don't mind the extra watch money

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Wee update on the parnis debacle -

dajiwatch is listing them but dont have any.

the member that i asked about his purchase (Dark_k) has contacted parnis shop regarding this, here is the message -

I emailed Parnishop ystrday abt the disappointment from our forum members regarding the non-stock availability after they have made payments. I told him his reputation & honour would be badly affected.

In reply, he told he will get 'two' more (PNA0005A - Parnis Portugese) over this weekend & will inform you all accordingly.

I have also emailed him to confirm this so if i hear anything i will let you guys know

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have just publically asked EM on Facebook...
> 
> When I subscribed, I was promised a chronograph watch with a working timer. I received a sub par watch with a day/date complication. Where do I stand on the sale of goods act, as the watch was 'free' but my decision to subscribe was based on this misrepresentation by EM?
> 
> ...


Lol. I saw some of the responses. Fraudulent Misrepresentation.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Lol. I saw some of the responses. Fraudulent Misrepresentation.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I think you need to change the last line of your sig mate!!! lol

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> She's a keeper! Many of us (no names) have to hide new watches incoming from the other half.


aye, me too

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think you need to change the last line of your sig mate!!! lol
> 
> chico


. . . what's on it?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Oh. lol. you know what? I'm still gonna keep it for a while. No complaints from me yet.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Overtime today don't mind the extra watch money
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


good man i like your way of thinking

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Up to 23 days for delivery isn't really a problem. It's not as if anyone here wanting to buy it doesn't have a watch or ten to wear in the meantime. Does anybody really absolutely positively have to have their new watch within a couple of days?


lol I must be the only inpatient bugger here then lol I want now lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Overtime today don't mind the extra watch money
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


I had a bit of a go on that TV roulette game 2 weeks ago and told myself £20 is my limit! I managed to win a bit and once it was up to £100 I said "right that's my next watch sorted" and withdrew the money lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I must be the only inpatient bugger here then lol I want now lol


No, you're not the only one! I don't mind paying more if it means getting something next day rather than waiting lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

liang from parnis-shop told me he's gonni try and get a couple of PR's over the weekend and will let me know

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> No, you're not the only one! I don't mind paying more if it means getting something next day rather than waiting lol


+1 on that

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. An EM subscriber is selling his RAF multifunction on the bay. I actually really like mine. Prob my fave EM yet. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321414990713 
Not sure about the price tag tho - it's still an EM

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. An EM subscriber is selling his RAF multifunction on the bay. I actually really like mine. Prob my fave EM yet.
> Eaglemoss Military Watches - British RAF 1950&apos;s Special Edition | eBay
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I can see ebay being flooded with em's soon!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. An EM subscriber is selling his RAF multifunction on the bay. I actually really like mine. Prob my fave EM yet.
> Eaglemoss Military Watches - British RAF 1950&apos;s Special Edition | eBay
> Not sure about the price tag tho - it's still an EM
> 
> ...


 I got to say in his pics it don't look bad at all does it guys


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> liang from parnis-shop told me he's gonni try and get a couple of PR's over the weekend and will let me know
> 
> chico


Hmmm.... I am all et for the other one, now, don't make me spend yet more money! I don't think he will get them, and if he does they may well be the last few Friday afternoon jobs!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I can see ebay being flooded with em's soon!!
> 
> chico


 I am using them for spare parts lol  got to admit on display they don't look bad at all


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I am using them for spare parts lol  got to admit on display they don't look bad at all


That looks great mate!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Hmmm.... I am all et for the other one, now, don't make me spend yet more money! I don't think he will get them, and if he does they may well be the last few Friday afternoon jobs!
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


well mines has shipped anyway, i dont think he will get them

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so what watch are we wearing this morning then I think this one for me wonkys big brother chunky lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> well mines has shipped anyway, i dont think he will get them
> 
> chico


Agreed.

I am keeping my EM watches in my display box, they look fine ticking away in there. It is on close inspection that they let themselves down!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I am keeping my EM watches in my display box, they look fine ticking away in there. It is on close inspection that they let themselves down!


lol spent awhile popping out the battery's so they would not leak


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol spent awhile popping out the battery's so they would not leak


Mine are gonna stay ticking for the time being. I've not had much success taking watches apart lately, which is frustrating. I had a cheap Komandirskie that kept stopping so dismantled it to see if I could keep it going by just giving it a blast of air from a can - then managed to break the movement refitting it. The other day my daughter asked me to replace the battery in her Accurist. Got the back off - replaced the battery - ticking away nicely. Then managed to break the crystal trying to put the back on.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so what watch are we wearing this morning then I think this one for me wonkys big brother chunky lol


pilot for me, just cant take this thing off









chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what watch are we wearing this morning then I think this one for me wonkys big brother chunky lol


Same thing happened that happens most mornings - looked for a watch to wear, then picked a Vostok.








This one today

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've ignored the SBS Faulty so I'll wear it for a few days while waiting for me deliveries lol 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> pilot for me, just cant take this thing off
> 
> View attachment 1505915
> 
> ...


Nice pilot, is it a Parnis? I am getting a thing for seconds sub dials


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Nice pilot, is it a Parnis? I am getting a thing for seconds sub dials


Seconds sub dials....especially painted ones at 45 lol

*sends shiver down spine*

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Nice pilot, is it a Parnis? I am getting a thing for seconds sub dials


yeah mate from the manbush

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Seconds sub dials....especially painted ones at 45 lol
> 
> *sends shiver down spine*
> 
> ...


Can anyone fine me a watch with a working subdial, but painted hour and minute hands? I will send it to EM to 'inspire' them lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> yeah mate from the manbush
> 
> chico


I like this one, in white: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321157746850


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Can anyone fine me a watch with a working subdial, but painted hour and minute hands? I will send it to EM to 'inspire' them lol


LOL ! You crackpot !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Can anyone fine me a watch with a working subdial, but painted hour and minute hands? I will send it to EM to 'inspire' them lol


that might be a planned issue for all we know lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> I like this one, in white: 44mm big pilot parnis white dial 6497 movement manual winding mens watch P006 | eBay


Thats nice mate, just love the clean classic style & that exhibition caseback is awesome

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

In McDonalds wearing my west end watch just finished break out to work now

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

After the blue one, that might be the next target. When I see what I can get for not much more than, say Lufty, I become even happier about leaving the collection behind.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> In McDonalds wearing my west end watch just finished break out to work now
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


i could go a mcdee's now!!!

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

No HMT today 

Though I did get the AP catalogue. I was in the middle of making breakfast and saw the postman trying to cram it through the letterbox. You'd think he'd have knocked....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> No HMT today
> 
> Though I did get the AP catalogue. I was in the middle of making breakfast and saw the postman trying to cram it through the letterbox. You'd think he'd have knocked....


you got post today? I didn't think they worked on bank holidays!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> No HMT today
> 
> Though I did get the AP catalogue. I was in the middle of making breakfast and saw the postman trying to cram it through the letterbox. You'd think he'd have knocked....


do posties work on a bank holiday great I will keep my eyes open


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do posties work on a bank holiday great I will keep my eyes open


No they shouldn't be working today

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you got post today? I didn't think they worked on bank holidays!


 snap


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you got post today? I didn't think they worked on bank holidays!


No bank holiday in Ireland
Next weekend we do though ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

It's a bank holiday over there?

No such luck here, just a regular old day. I was wondering why Storage Wars is on History all day.....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> No HMT today
> 
> Though I did get the AP catalogue. I was in the middle of making breakfast and saw the postman trying to cram it through the letterbox. You'd think he'd have knocked....


Tomo the AP one is nice innit?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> It's a bank holiday over there?
> 
> No such luck here, just a regular old day. I was wondering why Storage Wars is on History all day.....


doh of course you are over the waters


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> the AP one is nice innit?
> 
> chico


I'm not a big fan of some of their watches, but it's easily one of the nicest catalogues I've seen.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I'm not a big fan of some of their watches, but it's easily one of the nicest catalogues I've seen.


Na they dont float my boat either but its a superb catalogue!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't know if any of you have looked but the EM multi function without the second hand has what looks like a stem type thing in the middle of the hole that could be for a second hand! I noticed it looks the same as my archive once I took the second off that! unfortunately I don't have a second hand to try to see if it's functioning


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't know if any of you have looked but the EM multi function without the second hand has what looks like a stem type thing in the middle of the hole that could be for a second hand! I noticed it looks the same as my archive once I took the second off that! unfortunately I don't have a second hand to try to see if it's functioning


Yeah I noticed that too.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't know if any of you have looked but the EM multi function without the second hand has what looks like a stem type thing in the middle of the hole that could be for a second hand! I noticed it looks the same as my archive once I took the second off that! unfortunately I don't have a second hand to try to see if it's functioning


 do you want me to see if I can find one in my little box of tricks


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't know if any of you have looked but the EM multi function without the second hand has what looks like a stem type thing in the middle of the hole that could be for a second hand! I noticed it looks the same as my archive once I took the second off that! unfortunately I don't have a second hand to try to see if it's functioning


Maybe EM used up all their second hands by mistake on the Pizza and didn't have any left for the Raffy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Alleycat said:


> Maybe EM used up all their second hands by mistake on the Pizza and didn't have any left for the Raffy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they could have painted one on! it's not authentic without it lol


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

So is the consensus that people are cancelling subscriptions before or after they get their watch box?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> So is the consensus that people are cancelling subscriptions before or after they get their watch box?


I'm waiting till I get the box after all that was my main reason for subscribing and fingers crossed we should get it next delivery lol ;-)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> So is the consensus that people are cancelling subscriptions before or after they get their watch box?


probably better waiting till you get your box, but the same type are on ebay for £12

New Watch Display Case Jewelry Collection Storage Organizer Leather Box 10 Grid | eBay

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> So is the consensus that people are cancelling subscriptions before or after they get their watch box?


I've cancelled. I'll get a box from eBay and I wouldn't be at all surprised if EM say that they have had "problems" and the box will arrive the month later thus making you fork out another £20. Nothing EM do would surprise me now.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> probably better waiting till you get your box, but the same type are on ebay for £12
> 
> New Watch Display Case Jewelry Collection Storage Organizer Leather Box 10 Grid | eBay
> 
> chico


Em have said the box has 2 layers for 20 watches so will be more than £12 if that's really what we're getting lol

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Em have said the box has 2 layers for 20 watches so will be more than £12 if that's really what we're getting lol
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


1 up for EM!!! lol :-d

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Jasonvoorhees said:


> So is the consensus that people are cancelling subscriptions before or after they get their watch box?


I'm carrying on for a bit longer. I've got the view that they're display pieces, some of which are good enough to wear - some not good enough to pass close inspection so will stay in the box. 
I'm therefore still happy with the collection. It has, and hopefully will inspire me to buy some other watches to wear along the way. The advice I've found on WUS has been invaluable.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

First ever time wearing Lufty !










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Aul lufty wears well ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

A lad in my job admired my pizza around 6 weeks ago and I said it's a nice collection. 

He subscribed 5 weeks ago and not a single watch has arrived yet!

He seems annoyed with me lol. 



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

> Could augmented reality save the traditional wristwatch?
> 
> INCLUDES VIDEO ON PAGE
> 
> ...


BBC News - Could augmented reality save the traditional wristwatch?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A lad in my job admired my pizza around 6 weeks ago and I said it's a nice collection.
> 
> He subscribed 5 weeks ago and not a single watch has arrived yet!
> 
> ...


 I could make up a set of the first 6 and three of them are on the original big cardboard lol  other three in the plastic bags lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Em have said the box has 2 layers for 20 watches so will be more than £12 if that's really what we're getting lol
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


 Cancelled and bought a £12 box. When the box comes, if it holds 10 you'll need to keep subscribing for the next box as watches won't all fit in. If it has two layers then on,y 10 will be seen, which defeats the object. I'll keep watching the thread as this collection has been great for finding new watches. I Jesper most from now on to be similar to the ones already issued.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> BBC News - Could augmented reality save the traditional wristwatch?


looks cool, but if you were going into a watch store would you not just try on the watch??? would be amazing for online shopping though!

maybe parnis-shop could introduce it and i could try on the PR that he never had!!!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> BBC News - Could augmented reality save the traditional wristwatch?


It's a great idea but what a pity they chose to test it in that video with those plastic looking fashion watches.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A lad in my job admired my pizza around 6 weeks ago and I said it's a nice collection.
> 
> He subscribed 5 weeks ago and not a single watch has arrived yet!
> 
> ...


It'll be like Christmas when he gets 9 issues in one delivery!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> looks cool, but if you were going into a watch store would you not just try on the watch??? would be amazing for online shopping though!
> 
> maybe parnis-shop could introduce it and i could try on the PR that he never had!!!!
> 
> chico


That's what I was thinking, it would be cool if you could flick through the Rolex or AP catalogue at home and then use your tablet to actually see how the watches would look on your wrist.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's what I was thinking, it would be cool if you could flick through the Rolex or AP catalogue at home and then use your tablet to actually see how the watches would look on your wrist.


That would be awesome!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just heard back from the manbush, he confirmed the sea-gull st-25 movement in the PR is discontinued and he won't be getting any back in stock!! gutted

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Well im finally finished college 
My presentation went great so that was the last of it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just heard back from the manbush, he confirmed the sea-gull st-25 movement in the PR is discontinued and he won't be getting any back in stock!! gutted
> 
> chico


As I suspected. Never mind, let's find a new target.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Well im finally finished college
> My presentation went great so that was the last of it


Nice one mate! What next?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> As I suspected. Never mind, let's find a new target.


yip, i want a nice panerai & sub homage next

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Well im finally finished college
> My presentation went great so that was the last of it


glad for you mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep just saw this and wonder which of use was going for it you me or sharky lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Nice one mate! What next?


Not too sure ill probably do a masters


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Not too sure ill probably do a masters


Good stuff, wish I had gone to university when I was younger. I graduated last year at the age of 35 so missed out all the fun parts of university life!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Not too sure ill probably do a masters


why not indeed do it when you can ...go for it mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> yip, i want a nice panerai & sub homage next
> 
> chico


Nice. I am looking for a chronograph.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Nice. I am looking for a chronograph.


what type and brand are you thinking off


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Nice. I am looking for a chronograph.


the tissot prc200 is a stunning looking watch and a solid buy, iv had mine for over 5 years and its never let me down!









chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I haven't decided on a brand yet. I like Seikos, so thinking of the Solar, I like that Tissot, it looks great.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> I haven't decided on a brand yet. I like Seikos, so thinking of the Solar, I like that Tissot, it looks great.


it is mate, i love my tissot, going to put it on the now in fact!!!

swiss made ETA quartz
sapphire crystal
200m WR

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Not too sure ill probably do a masters


Nice one blanchy is it BA after your name now ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

B Eng Tech


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok guys be nice to tot up what we've all bought since the MWC thread began. Leaving out the MWCs here are mine























































009 bought for my son.

This is quire shocking to me lol and of course the HMT incoming.

I'm really interested to see sharkys pics ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice, here is mine. HMT and a blue Parnis power reserve (not Portuguese) are on their way...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice mike! I want one of the casio retros you have?

Ok that's 11. You got any incoming?

oh 2 incoming too. 13 lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I had an Argos voucher and they are so cheap they belong in any collection. My previous, chromed model, rotted away and needed replacing!


I need to get one ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nice mike! I want one of the casio retros you have?
> 
> Ok that's 11. You got any incoming?
> 
> ...


I had an Argos voucher and they are so cheap they belong in any collection. My previous, chromed model, rotted away and needed replacing!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Are you ready for this lol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pmsl how many incoming. 23 without them?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok guys be nice to tot up what we've all bought since the MWC thread began.I'm really interested to see sharkys pics ☺
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Are you ready for this lol? 









































And I'm still waiting for a few deliveries lol

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Pmsl how many incoming. 23 without them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I think I've 5 or 6 incoming! 2x HMT Pilots, 2 Parnis, one MM copy that could be really bad lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey guys. have you been using the same seller to get your Jaragar watches?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok shall we say 28. Anyone else? Don't be shy ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

here's mine pretty pitiful compared to the rest of you guys!!

sterile pilot








parnis PR open heart (shipped today)








I'm 40 in july so expect a few more or maybe one major purchase!!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice chico. Maybe you the sensible one ☺ That's 30!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Nice chico. Maybe you the sensible one ☺ That's 30!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


na mate i spent a few quid on golf stuff and a new hi-fi system as well or there would have been plenty more!!!









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I got a couple of thing in coming a couple of ruskies and couple of repair jobs but I have not really bought anything I am thinning down first ...but I did get a nice 40 odd ear old yema that has hardly been off my wrist since I have bough it


2 russkies winging to you tomorrow bud. Jakub on to me 😊

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok shall we say 28. Anyone else? Don't be shy ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


well I got a couple of thing in coming a couple of ruskies and couple of repair jobs but I have not really bought anything I am thinning down first ...but I did get a nice 40 odd year old yema that has hardly been off my wrist since I have bough it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok loosing count now lol. Is that 33?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok shall we say 28. Anyone else? Don't be shy ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Just bought myself an Orient Ray from the WUS member that was posted earlier ;-)


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Just the incoming HMT for me. I've been pretty good for the time being. Saving any extra money for now. Most will go towards a watch, with the rest being spent on an arcade machine that I'm planning to build for myself.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

34 ☺ without a single MWC watch added lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Just bought myself an Orient Ray from the WUS member that was posted earlier ;-)


 did you mange to trim the price a little it look in very good conditon but as shaggy said slightly on the high side on the price but yes would have had it In a shot  did like


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi everyone. Mmmm what have I bought ...... Soki, zeiger, AK homme (soki lookalike), casio analog/digital

My mind has gone blank, that's what I've bought I've had some lovely watches bought as presents.

Majorly off topic here. Can anyone that knows there stuff about iPhones PM me please?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've sold 3 watches this week tho so I'm not being too bad although my purchase outweigh the sales by just a little lol , I may have to sell a few more things, need to refine my tastes a little ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> 34 ☺ without a single MWC watch added lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


35 I think mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you mange to trim the price a little it look in very good conditon but as shaggy said slightly on the high side on the price but yes would have had it In a shot  did like


I managed to knock him down by a fiver off but I don't think it was high really, most of the online shops are overseas and customs tend to whack you when you're not looking so it's nice to pay and know there are no hidden fees


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> 35 I think mate


40 with Dans?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've sold 3 watches this week tho so I'm not being too bad although my purchase outweigh the sales by just a little lol , I may have to sell a few more things, need to refine my tastes a little ;-)


snap I'm planning on moving this to make room don't no whether to sell or trade thou


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I managed to knock him down by a fiver off but I don't think it was high really, most of the online shops are overseas and customs tend to whack you when you're not looking so it's nice to pay and know there are no hidden fees


yes I total agree and here you can check them out first and keep it in the family it's worth the little more you may pay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> snap I'm planning on moving this to make room don't no whether to sell or trade thou


good looking watch mate

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I've bought 4 komandirskies and got another on its way. I'm still teetering on the edge of getting a Soki and an Archive.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> good looking watch mate
> 
> chico


 fancy a trade then mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

anyone getting a soki should check out the bagelsport watches better quality for not much more money

and before i get pounced on i aint knocking anybodys soki!!!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> fancy a trade then mate


ive not got much to trade mate, just wots in my sig!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> anyone getting a soki should check out the bagelsport watches better quality for not much more money
> 
> and before i get pounced on i aint knocking anybodys soki!!!!
> 
> chico


Bagelsports are ace and I have a rare ebay link I am watching for one if anyone wants it PM me.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Bagelsports are ace and I have a rare ebay link I am watching for one if anyone wants it PM me.


I have the bagelsport subby on my watch list, £45??

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ive not got much to trade mate, just wots in my sig!!
> 
> chico


 I could be interested in one of the last 4 maybe mate  Fossil ME 1048 twist | Timex expedition | Infantry IN109 *|* Guess g-steel chronograph


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I could be interested in one of the last 4 maybe mate  Fossil ME 1048 twist | Timex expedition | Infantry IN109 *|* Guess g-steel chronograph


i will pm u

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

danmh said:


> I have the bagelsport subby on my watch list, £45??
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


£21.90


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just bought a £21.99 Bagelsport, as only 3 left and I have offered to share the link. Don't even want one, really, but they are kind of fun. I might save it to upgrade SOKI when she inevitably breaks.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just bought a £21.99 Bagelsport, as only 3 left and I have offered to share the link. Don't even want one, really, but they are kind of fun. I might save it to upgrade SOKI when she inevitably breaks.


Could u send me the link mate please? If u don't mind. The only one I could find was £45 lol, nearly bought it too!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hang on lads. I suggested we tot up the watches we've all bought to try stop the madness and now you all off buying more he he he! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh well not such a great day for moi. Had this great idea of putting a sterile dial with superlume numbers and new hands into one of my Archives.

I have 3 Archies - one polished, one PVD and a polished one that I scratched the case changing straps. I took the scratched one and dissembled it so I could work out the size of the dial I need. Did all that, put it back together. Working fine.

Then noticed the hour hand was slightly out, so dismantled it again and reset the hand, but now the winder doesn't do anything. I can pull it out, but it just won't move the hands. The hands are on right, not touching anything, and I haven't bent them.

Bugger, another watch for the spares bin or the normal bin.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Oh well not such a great day for moi. Had this great idea of putting a sterile dial with superlume numbers and new hands into one of my Archives.
> 
> I have 3 Archies - one polished, one PVD and a polished one that I scratched the case changing straps. I took the scratched one and dissembled it so I could work out the size of the dial I need. Did all that, put it back together. Working fine.
> 
> ...


That's what happened to mine. You can kinda set it by allowing gravity to rotate the hands

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hang on lads. I suggested we tot up the watches we've all bought to try stop the madness and now you all off buying more he he he!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


That is definitely not a good idea...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hang on lads. I suggested we tot up the watches we've all bought to try stop the madness and now you all off buying more he he he!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 or possible trading hehe


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok here's what I've bought since MWC





































I've also reordered a replacement 6 dial white faces Jaragar to replace the broken glass one that I gave to ITMW. 
It's my birthday next month and since someone posted the picture of the seagull 63 Chinese Air Force watch last night I can't stop looking at it. It's either that or a seiko solar Chrono with a Pepsi bezel.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok here's what I've bought since MWC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


49 lol. You know what my choice would be with those 2 you looking at but I don't envy you trying to make the choice when you like both. Maybe you need to buy both lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> That's what happened to mine. You can kinda set it by allowing gravity to rotate the hands
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah I had an idea it happened to someone. Mine don't rotate with gravity though. Never mind, luckily it happened to the watch I never wear.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

heres they watches itmw

























the timex has an indiglo dial and alarm and is prob the best of the 2 imho

the infantry is just a basic sub but its a looker

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Oh well not such a great day for moi. Had this great idea of putting a sterile dial with superlume numbers and new hands into one of my Archives.
> 
> I have 3 Archies - one polished, one PVD and a polished one that I scratched the case changing straps. I took the scratched one and dissembled it so I could work out the size of the dial I need. Did all that, put it back together. Working fine.
> 
> ...


how did you remove the winder Is it a dimple one or a screw one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok here's what I've bought since MWC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 go the seagull 63 Chinese I would


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> go the seagull 63 Chinese I would


Yeah I think I'm going to its bloody lovely !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> how did you remove the winder Is it a dimple one or a screw one


It's a dimple one. Things got worse. Had another go at it, found the hands were on a bit tight, so took them off and put hour hand on _lightly_. Inserted stem and was able to turn hour hand. Went to remove stem so it wouldn't be in the way of putting on the minute hand.......... and snapped the end off the stem, leaving part of it in the movement! &^%$£"£%&*&%&$
It's not in the _parts _bin now....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I think I'm going to its bloody lovely !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


WS the 63 comes in 38mm & 42mm & you can get acrylic or sapphire crystals, check the chinese forum plenty of info on it over there

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> heres they watches itmw
> 
> View attachment 1506335
> 
> ...


 nice mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I think I'm going to its bloody lovely !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 it's on my list mate so I would


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's a dimple one. Things got worse. Had another go at it, found the hands were on a bit tight, so took them off and put hour hand on _lightly_. Inserted stem and was able to turn hour hand. Went to remove stem so it wouldn't be in the way of putting on the minute hand.......... and snapped the end off the stem, leaving part of it in the movement! &^%$£"£%&*&%&$
> It's not in the _parts _bin now....


 how far down is it mate you could get a new winder for it and If you can see were you snap it you could remove it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> how far down is it mate you could get a new winder for it and If you can see were you snap it you could remove it


No mate, the part that snapped off is about the size of a pinhead and it's right down inside the stem-hole. No way of getting it out. 
I'm not worried really, just starting to wonder if it's worth trying to change the dial on the good one in case I do this again.
The aim was basically to change the dial and the hands, but I've got no guarantees the movement mounting pins on the Archie's dial will be in the same place on the GETAT dial anyway.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No mate, the part that snapped off is about the size of a pinhead and it's right down inside the stem-hole. No way of getting it out.
> I'm not worried really, just starting to wonder if it's worth trying to change the dial on the good one in case I do this again.
> The aim was basically to change the dial and the hands, but I've got no guarantees the movement mounting pins on the Archie's dial will be in the same place on the GETAT dial anyway.


 don't ask me why but I got a feeling they ant and it sounds like the winder has a chance to break easy with the catch pin shall we call it (the little double bump bit right at the end that goes inside ) the movement if to much tense put on it


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> WS the 63 comes in 38mm & 42mm & you can get acrylic or sapphire crystals, check the chinese forum plenty of info on it over there
> 
> chico


Is that from Manbush? Could you PM me a link please?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> don't ask me why but I got a feeling they ant and it sounds like the winder has a chance to break easy with the catch pin shall we call it (the little double bump bit right at the end that goes inside ) the movement if to much tense put on it


Cheers. I think rather than butchering my remaining polished Archy, I think I'm going to save up and buy an unmentionable.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Cheers. I think rather than butchering my remaining polished Archy, I think I'm going to save up and buy an unmentionable.


 been thinking about doing that to  just thinking If you had a small magnet screwdriver you mite stand a chance of removing It that or If mech strips it down an removing the bit then rebuild it and replace the winder


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> been thinking about doing that to  just thinking If you had a small magnet screwdriver you mite stand a chance of removing It that or If mech strips it down an removing the bit then rebuild it and replace the winder


No it's not worth doing. On a £20 Archy it's cheaper to buy a new one. Been looking elsewhere and gonna get something along the lines of a GETAT, only better.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Cheers. I think rather than butchering my remaining polished Archy, I think I'm going to save up and buy an unmentionable.


I seen an unmentionable on my favourite Irish classified site ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No it's not worth doing. On a £20 Archy it's cheaper to buy a new one. Been looking elsewhere and gonna get something along the lines of a GETAT, only better.


lol I always think that our society is a throw away nation yes it cheaper to replace but I would still try and repair maybe to do with the parent being from the era of... make do and mend... maybe but would have a play just to see if I could lol... it's my nature I like to tinker with thing and if I get them to work all the better if I make it worse it don't matter does it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> If that's DD, I've just seen em but he's only doing MMs. Good prices tho, about £30 cheaper than I've seen them. Anyway....
> 
> It was either that or shoehorn a Getat innard into the Archive case. Not a fan of Getat's cases.


Hold on till I get my lappy

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I seen an unmentionable on my favourite Irish classified site ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 got the link mate


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I seen an unmentionable on my favourite Irish classified site ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


If that's DD, I've just seen em but he's only doing MMs. Good prices tho, about £30 cheaper than I've seen them. Anyway....

It was either that or shoehorn a Getat innard into the Archive case. Not a fan of Getat's cases.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Cheers. I think rather than butchering my remaining polished Archy, I think I'm going to save up and buy an unmentionable.


Why do we meddle with the watches how many have we IE me ruined in the process of trying to do work that is not required if it works just leave it ,thats what i will be doing from now on


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> No it's not worth doing. On a £20 Archy it's cheaper to buy a new one. Been looking elsewhere and gonna get something along the lines of a GETAT, only better.


I think you will be hard pushed to get better than a getat mate, i know his CS is shocking but his watches are meant to be top class.

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> I think you will be hard pushed to get better than a getat mate, i know his CS is shocking but his watches are meant to be top class.
> 
> chico


I know. I've spent days going through his site and trying to find a Luminor Base model in polished isn't easy to find. Then there's that rough, brushed steel crown guard. The Archive is perfect from the outside, with its polished case and guard, it just needs a better dial and maybe movement. The unmentionable I've seen has it all.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Why do we meddle with the watches how many have we IE me ruined in the process of trying to do work that is not required if it works just leave it ,thats what i will be doing from now on


some time it's down to not having the right tools like case back press hmmm lol 

I'm still smarting over pizza lol  and imploding the crystal lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Is that from Manbush? Could you PM me a link please?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


no mate its a proper sea-gull, the best thing is to check thru the chinese forum for the best sellers but heres a link for the 42mm and the 38mm

42mm

Seagull 1963 Air Force Watch 42mm Gold - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch

38mm

Seagull 1963

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> some time it's down to not having the right tools like case back press hmmm lol


and rubber crystal....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> I know. I've spent days going through his site and trying to find a Luminor Base model in polished isn't easy to find. Then there's that rough, brushed steel crown guard. The Archive is perfect from the outside, with its polished case and guard, it just needs a better dial and maybe movement. The unmentionable I've seen has it all.


I've sent itmw a unmentionable case to try and fix his pizza, mabye thats the way to go, strip it down, buy the parts from getat and build it yourself.

manbush has the 44mm polished case with sapphire for £32









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ok i cant put that link up lol

seems someone has put an offer on it in the last hour?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just gone for an evening watch change, went for my zeiger. It's lost 3-4 minutes over the space of 24 hours.

With all of these watches getting broken  I'm not going to attempt as I've never done it before.

If I pay postage both ways would someone like to have a go at adjusting it for me?

PRETTY PLEASE WITH A CHERRY ON TOP 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I've sent itmw a unmentionable case to try and fix his pizza, mabye thats the way to go, strip it down, buy the parts from getat and build it yourself.
> 
> manbush has the 44mm polished case with sapphire
> 
> ...


 lol can't wait bloody bank holiday getting in the way lol hope it's tomorrow it get here


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I notice everyone has been busy buying watches in the last couple of months,no wonder some hide them from their wives and family are we becoming secret hoarders.has any one a secret panel in their wall or built an alladins cave I wonder where it will all 
end only time will tell


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol can't wait bloody bank holiday getting in the way lol hope it's tomorrow it get here


should be with u in the morning mate

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Heres a link I think you will all like
> 4 of the Bagelsports in one place
> and the other one


Post #8194


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I've just gone for an evening watch change, went for my zeiger. It's lost 3-4 minutes over the space of 24 hours.
> 
> With all of these watches getting broken  I'm not going to attempt as I've never done it before.
> 
> ...


 lol I don't mind breaking my own but I would hate to break someone else so I will have to pass 

but to regulate all you need to do is open the back and move little lever backwards I think


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

not bad for £14 Going to get it automatic even small hand works


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I don't mind breaking my own but I would hate to break someone else so I will have to pass
> 
> but to regulate all you need to do is open the back and move little lever backwards I think


I would love to be able to do it I really would. They must be the tiniest of movements on that little lever!

Is it forwards or backwards to speed up?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> I notice everyone has been busy buying watches in the last couple of months,no wonder some hide them from their wives and family are we becoming secret hoarders.has any one a secret panel in their wall or built an alladins cave I wonder where it will all
> end only time will tell


What about you smeagal, wot have you bought since we started (apart from mwc) ??

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

danmh said:


> I would love to be able to do it I really would. They must be the tiniest of movements on that little lever!
> 
> Is it forwards or backwards to speed up?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


It should tell you. There should be a + and - near the lever or screw you use to regulate the watch. Turning towards the + should speed it up, turning towards the - should slow it down


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> not bad for £14 Going to get it automatic even small hand works


Wonder if the EM British soldier dial would fit on that


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about you smeagal, wot have you bought since we started (apart from mwc) ??
> 
> chico


Not great at photos Infantry pizza, soki, curran, Cotton trader Old geeta,casio,Diamond and co,And 2 sokis to come still trying to get more vintage watches have 9 plus the usual suspects


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Wonder if the EM British soldier dial would fit on that


ITs 42mm


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> I think you will be hard pushed to get better than a getat mate, i know his CS is shocking but his watches are meant to be top class.
> 
> chico


He's stopped doing the Luminor Base polished, which is what I was after. Luminor base only comes in brushed or PVD cases now.
And Manbush doesn't do the Luminor base at all, only does the MM style.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> not bad for £14 Going to get it automatic even small hand works


can you please stop dangling these carrots in front of me lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I would love to be able to do it I really would. They must be the tiniest of movements on that little lever!
> 
> Is it forwards or backwards to speed up?
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


there should be a little plus and minus signs on it but I think it's backwards


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> It should tell you. There should be a + and - near the lever or screw you use to regulate the watch. Turning towards the + should speed it up, turning towards the - should slow it down


Pretty obvious when you think about really I suppose lol ️

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Pretty obvious when you think about really I suppose lol ️
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


 that's why I said backwards because if it's gain 3 mins it needs to be slowed down


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> can you please stop dangling these carrots in front of me lol


Go on...... take a little nibble............ you know you want to


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> He's stopped doing the Luminor Base polished, which is what I was after. Luminor base only comes in brushed or PVD cases now.
> And Manbush doesn't do the Luminor base at all, only does the MM style.


I didn't know there was a difference between the 2?

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

WTF....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Cant remember who sent for a cavelry watch from India I think, did they get it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1506440
> 
> 
> WTF....


Are they blind


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> I didn't know there was a difference between the 2?
> 
> chico


Luminor has our Pizza dial but no second-hand subdial. MM has a subdial either at the 9 or 3 oclock for seconds.

L-R Luminor, MM, Luminor


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a problem, i use my missus ebay and they want a password change, she forgets the email she originally set up the account with and has a new phone number...what a complete bummer 175 100% feedback gone!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Now I've seen an Archive go for £102 (!!) I think I better rescue my broken one from the bin and repair it....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> They only ASVISED users to change their password, millions haven't and won't bother. The hackers will only be interested in big time accounts.
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


No i cant log in till i do it


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have a problem, i use my missus ebay and they want a password change, she forgets the email she originally set up the account with and has a new phone number...what a complete bummer 175 100% feedback gone!


They only ASVISED users to change their password, millions haven't and won't bother. The hackers will only be interested in big time accounts.

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Now I've seen an Archive go for £102 (!!) I think I better rescue my broken one from the bin and repair it....


Holy sh1t !! No way?!?!

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Luminor has our Pizza dial but no second-hand subdial. MM has a subdial either at the 9 or 3 oclock for seconds.
> 
> L-R Luminor, MM, Luminor
> 
> View attachment 1506443


the sub dial placement is down to the movement inside the case, the cases are all identical but the ones with no sub dial are prob auto movements, and the one with the subdial has the 6497 movement inside

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

They forced it when I logged in through a computer.

Oops quote gone, that was re: eBay password changing. Wish my archive had turned up now, I could have sold it on again!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have a problem, i use my missus ebay and they want a password change, she forgets the email she originally set up the account with and has a new phone number...what a complete bummer 175 100% feedback gone!


My wife did the same when I gave her my old phone and I had to start all over again she mucked up my account and i still get all her shopping emails every day


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Now I've seen an Archive go for £102 (!!) I think I better rescue my broken one from the bin and repair it....


There sure is a lot of eejits about - I just missed one that went for 17. Still trying to get one for less than 15 lol
Why pay 102?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No i cant log in till i do it


Oh really?? That's no good

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Oh really?? That's no good
> 
> Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


I know, feck feck feck...disaster!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> the sub dials are down to the movement not the case, the cases are identical but the ones with no sub dial are prob auto movements, and the one with the subdial has the 6497 movement inside
> 
> chico


No, it's the other way round with Tat. The ones with the second hand subdial are MMs and are automatics. The Luminors are the ones without a subdial, and his are all handwinders. My issue is he's now only doing the Luminors (without subdials) in brushed, not polished. The option for a polished case has been removed, so that's my sale gone.

On another note, stupid [email protected] that I am, I've just realised the idea of putting one of Tat's nice superlume dials in an Archy would never work, as the stem for the hands isn't long enough to poke through a 0.7mm dial. Busted the watch for nothing.....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, it's the other way round with Tat. The ones with the second hand subdial are MMs and are automatics. The Luminors are the ones without a subdial, and his are all handwinders. My issue is he's now only doing the Luminors (without subdials) in brushed, not polished. The option for a polished case has been removed, so that's my sale gone.
> 
> On another note, stupid [email protected] that I am, I've just realised the idea of putting one of Tat's nice superlume dials in an Archy would never work, as the stem for the hands isn't long enough to poke through a 0.7mm dial. Busted the watch for nothing.....


£102 up the spout


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> No, it's the other way round with Tat. The ones with the second hand subdial are MMs and are automatics. The Luminors are the ones without a subdial, and his are all handwinders. My issue is he's now only doing the Luminors (without subdials) in brushed, not polished. The option for a polished case has been removed, so that's my sale gone.
> 
> On another note, stupid [email protected] that I am, I've just realised the idea of putting one of Tat's nice superlume dials in an Archy would never work, as the stem for the hands isn't long enough to poke through a 0.7mm dial. Busted the watch for nothing.....


 yeah but the cases are all identical the MM is just branding not a style of case, the case styles are luminor, mini fiddy & radiomir, I honestly think you could buy the polished case from manbush then pick ur movement, dial & hand set from getat and put it all together

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

This and the Archie are the only watches I've bought other than EM'S MWC.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk trying double pics on phone old oris with dust cover


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

got my ebay issue sorted phew, luckily the ebay app on my phone was still logged in so I got the contact email in there...thanks be to the lord of all is holy, lol. maybe one to watch lads


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, it's the other way round with Tat. The ones with the second hand subdial are MMs and are automatics. The Luminors are the ones without a subdial, and his are all handwinders. My issue is he's now only doing the Luminors (without subdials) in brushed, not polished. The option for a polished case has been removed, so that's my sale gone.
> 
> On another note, stupid [email protected] that I am, I've just realised the idea of putting one of Tat's nice superlume dials in an Archy would never work, as the stem for the hands isn't long enough to poke through a 0.7mm dial. Busted the watch for nothing.....


 yeah I found that out remember when I was playing with the sub mariner case the watch work out of the case but in the case I had problem with it and decide it was the winder being to short


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk trying double pics on phone old oris with dust cover


 mmm like what's under the hood hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi tomo_leeds


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> No, it's the other way round with Tat. The ones with the second hand subdial are MMs and are automatics. The Luminors are the ones without a subdial, and his are all handwinders. My issue is he's now only doing the Luminors (without subdials) in brushed, not polished. The option for a polished case has been removed, so that's my sale gone.
> 
> On another note, stupid [email protected] that I am, I've just realised the idea of putting one of Tat's nice superlume dials in an Archy would never work, as the stem for the hands isn't long enough to poke through a 0.7mm dial. Busted the watch for nothing.....


Could you get a brushed case one and give it a going over with a cape cod cloth to bring it to a polished finish yourself?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

anybody thats interested in the sea-gull 1963 airforce watch check this thread for info

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/1963-chinese-air-force-style-watches-thomas-others-821627.html

the official sea-gull singapore website

http://www.seagull.sg/category.php?id=79

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> anybody thats interested in the sea-gull 1963 airforce watch check this thread for info
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/1963-chinese-air-force-style-watches-thomas-others-821627.html
> 
> chico


I like sea-gulls until they nick your chips hehe


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I like sea-gulls until they nick your chips hehe


LOL when i worked in the shipyard they used to dive bomb you and smack ur hard hat with their beaks, crazy sons of *****es!!!

chico


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's a dimple one. Things got worse. Had another go at it, found the hands were on a bit tight, so took them off and put hour hand on _lightly_. Inserted stem and was able to turn hour hand. Went to remove stem so it wouldn't be in the way of putting on the minute hand.......... and snapped the end off the stem, leaving part of it in the movement! &^%$£"£%&*&%&$
> It's not in the _parts _bin now....


DOH! Not good news - hope you get it sorted. Let me know if I can help ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL when i worked in the shipyard they used to dive bomb you and smack ur hard hat with their beaks, crazy sons of *****es!!!
> 
> chico


my son in law works for bae systems govan

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Apart from 4x MWC watches, i have 1 Archive, 1 SOKI army style.
Plan on getting SOKI diver, decent toolkit to change batteries/straps. First one will be old broken, then try a Casio chrono i haven't worn for years thanks to this thread.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

jonmac73 said:


> DOH! Not good news - hope you get it sorted. Let me know if I can help ;-)


Thanks Jon but luckily it happened on an old scratched Archive I wouldn't have worn anyway. Ta for the offer tho.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know a really good rubber strap for the Orient Ray? I can't decide on rubber, nato or bracelet so will probably need all 3 ;-)


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Cant remember who sent for a cavelry watch from India I think, did they get it


That would be me that bought an Angloswiss cavalry. Didn't post a picture as I don't like it much. Only cost £6 so no great loss. If anyone's interested here's a pic









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> That would be me that bought an Angloswiss cavalry. Didn't post a picture as I don't like it much. Only cost £6 so no great loss. If anyone's interested here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I see you point mate fancy a trade for one of these


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Does anyone know a really good rubber strap for the Orient Ray? I can't decide on rubber, nato or bracelet so will probably need all 3 ;-)


I would go for something like this


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would go for something like this


I never even thought of leather! hmmmm ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I never even thought of leather! hmmmm ;-)


 there off my nuatica really comfortable I went back and had another look at that ray I can see it on a black strap with red stitching


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I never even thought of leather! hmmmm ;-)


Is it a black or blue ray you got sharky?

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Is it a black or blue ray you got sharky?
> 
> Chico


It's black


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning guys hope postie is nice and gives me a big package lol I could have worded that better lol so what's on your wrist this morning mine the yema what a surprize I hear you say. haha show them and if thay are mwc we wont boo to loudly haha ant seen a pizza in awhile  so lets see them lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> Morning guys hope postie is nice and gives me a big package lol I could have worded that better lol so what's on your wrist this morning mine the yema what a surprize I hear you say. haha show them and if thay are mwc we wont boo to loudly haha ant seen a pizza in awhile  so lets see them lol


Be careful what you wish for mate!! Lol pissing myself here!!!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Be careful what you wish for mate!! Lol pissing myself here!!!
> 
> Chico


well don't know about your postie but mine anytime hehe


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Morning guys hope postie is nice and gives me a big package lol I could have worded that better lol so what's on your wrist this morning mine the yema what a surprize I hear you say. haha show them and if thay are mwc we wont boo to loudly haha ant seen a pizza in awhile  so lets see them lol


Don't boo too much: went for the Subby this morning. It was kinda calling me from the drawer.
Ah, the halcyon days of MWC watches you could actually wear...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Don't boo too much: went for the Subby this morning. It was kinda calling me from the drawer.
> Ah, the halcyon days of MWC watches you could actually wear...
> 
> View attachment 1506883


yes if they had only put some thought in to it instead of greed and sent out crap in a box

I have heard they are going to go even cheaper on us instead of a dog turd in a box it's cats lol


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Indeed, my original concern with the collection (and, hence, my decision to observe and cherry-pick from the 'collection') was that the watches might be cheap toys. But, having missed the Fanty and the Lufty, I was, initially, surprised at both the reasonable quality and the enthusiasm for them in this thread. I never really liked the Seaman, but the Digger gave me false hope that it might be a blip (that's had a lot of wrist time in the last fortnight).

Happily - as I'm easily corrupted and useless in the face of temptation - I've started looking at other options recommended on here. It could get very messy...

OK folks, have a good day and a good short week.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I hope the "BOOS" aren't too loud, but I've gone with my EM multi function RAF today. 
I actually like it a lot. My favourite EM atm. 
Don't hate me lol. (I feel like I'm doing the intro at an addiction group meeting, not that I've ever been)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Don't boo too much: went for the Subby this morning. It was kinda calling me from the drawer.
> Ah, the halcyon days of MWC watches you could actually wear...
> 
> View attachment 1506883


It looks great on a Bond nato!
Funny - I never really liked that diver style till I got the Subby. Like them now tho. I'm still trying to resist something similar but mechanical.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## leepal (Aug 14, 2007)

Airfixer said:


> I hope the "BOOS" aren't too loud, but I've gone with my EM multi function RAF today.
> I actually like it a lot. My favourite EM atm.
> Don't hate me lol. (I feel like I'm doing the intro at an addiction group meeting, not that I've ever been)
> 
> ...


yeah, that looks ok actually. I have not yet received this watch, issues 8 and 9 were delivered on Saturday but no sign of the free gifts.

The less said about the British watch the better, but I think the Japanese one is ok except it's too big for my wrist.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I hope the "BOOS" aren't too loud, but I've gone with my EM multi function RAF today.
> I actually like it a lot. My favourite EM atm.
> Don't hate me lol. (I feel like I'm doing the intro at an addiction group meeting, not that I've ever been)
> 
> ...


 I do like the look of that one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Morning guys hope postie is nice and gives me a big package lol I could have worded that better lol so what's on your wrist this morning mine the yema what a surprize I hear you say. haha show them and if thay are mwc we wont boo to loudly haha ant seen a pizza in awhile  so lets see them lol


Are you trying to make me jealous or what,cut it out


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk Same as yesterday


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ITMW I'll get they watches off to you within the next half hour mate, so hopefully you should get them in the morning

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk Same as yesterday


 me like


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ITMW I'll get they watches off to you within the next half hour mate, so hopefully you should get them in the morning
> 
> Chico


how you feeling today buddy I hope better  and oh yeah cheer's mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful morning in Dublin.

Despite the cracked crystal I threw on my tankist this morning. Have a good one lads ☺










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

leepal said:


> yeah, that looks ok actually. I have not yet received this watch, issues 8 and 9 were delivered on Saturday but no sign of the free gifts.
> 
> The less said about the British watch the better, but I think the Japanese one is ok except it's too big for my wrist.


The British watch........hmm. 
I put it on then took it straight back off again - it's way too small for me and the painted sub dial is distracting. The Japanese pilot is good tho nowhere near as good as RAF multi

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I do like the look of that one


I'm sure there's a disgruntled ex subscriber that could do you a deal lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning everyone. Went to bed last night having bid on the Jaragar six hand to replace the broken one I sent to ITMW. The listing finished at 00:30. Got up this morning and some swine outbid me by 50p and now I can't find one for less than £14 Aaaaaarrrrrgggghhhhh !!!!!


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm sure there's a disgruntled ex subscriber that could do you a deal lol
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


lol I'm lean away from the quartz movement at the moment that's why I have been trading away some of my quartz watches like these two I mite put up for trade


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning everyone. Went to bed last night having bid on the Jaragar six hand to replace the broken one I sent to ITMW. The listing finished at 00:30. Got up this morning and some swine outbid me by 50p and now I can't find one for less than £14 Aaaaaarrrrrgggghhhhh !!!!!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


How about this one? it's quite nice I think? 
Mens White Analogue Leather Calendar Automatic Mechanical Watch + Gift Box | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> how you feeling today buddy I hope better  and oh yeah cheer's mate


Bit better mate cheers

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Bit better mate cheers
> 
> chico


glad to here that mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning all, back to work today so wearing my zeiger.

My girlfriend said she would buy me the bagelsport sub for Father's Day from my darling 3 yr old daughter 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning everyone. Went to bed last night having bid on the Jaragar six hand to replace the broken one I sent to ITMW. The listing finished at 00:30. Got up this morning and some swine outbid me by 50p and now I can't find one for less than £14 Aaaaaarrrrrgggghhhhh !!!!!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 maybe that's why he wanted you to reorder it so he new the price was going up


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> maybe that's why he wanted you to reorder it so he new the price was going up


Yeah your probably right.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about this one? it's quite nice I think?
> Mens White Analogue Leather Calendar Automatic Mechanical Watch + Gift Box | eBay


I like it apart from the cut outs on the face.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning all, my leather straps arrived for the vostoks that ill be selling 

Now I just need the vostoks lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Morning all, my leather straps arrived for the vostoks that ill be selling
> 
> Now I just need the vostoks lol


which one is it mate vossie i mean not strap and would you be interested in a trade


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I have 4 vostoks ending soon so itll be a while before I actually have them to sell


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Beautiful morning in Dublin.
> 
> Despite the cracked crystal I threw on my tankist this morning. Have a good one lads ☺
> 
> ...


Hi pep, I thought they were acrylic on the Vostoks, not crystal?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

no post the day, FFS cheers postie!!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> no post the day, FFS cheers postie!!!
> 
> chico


Ain't he an awful teaser lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> no post the day, FFS cheers postie!!!
> 
> chico


 so what you waiting on then mate I'm waiting for two ruskies and a vintage and one new mech and two repair jobs


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Ain't he an awful teaser lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Sure is mate, even worse he's just stuck a morrisons leaflet thru my door :rodekaart



is that my watch said:


> so what you waiting on then mate I'm waiting for two ruskies and a vintage and one new mech and two repair jobs


waiting on a pvd deployment clasp, a couple of watch tools & panerai catalogues! what mech are you waiting on??

sent you a pm mate

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got so much to do today but I'm doin nothin till the postman has been and he better have something nice for me! lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sure is mate, even worse he's just stuck a morrisons leaflet thru my door :rodekaart
> 
> waiting on a pvd deployment clasp, a couple of watch tools & panerai catalogues! what mech are you waiting on??
> 
> ...


 got a pizza dominnoes pizza leaflet thats all still waiting for the parcel guy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got so much to do today but I'm doin nothin till the postman has been and he better have something nice for me! lol


I was waiting on postie before I go out to lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sure is mate, even worse he's just stuck a morrisons leaflet thru my door :rodekaart
> 
> waiting on a pvd deployment clasp, a couple of watch tools & panerai catalogues! what mech are you waiting on??
> 
> ...


 I mite have got It wrong.. I thought the infantry was a mech doh


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I mite have got It wrong.. I thought the infantry was a mech doh


Just a quartz mate but it looks great on the wrist.

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Look what came in todays post 
















Thanks ITMW I love it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> Look what came in todays post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great blanchy, good job itmw!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I was waiting on postie before I go out to lol


Did you get that case yet mate?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what came in todays post
> 
> Thanks ITMW I love it


 I thought it had got loss I posted Friday afternoon I was hoping you mite get it Monday for you to wear in your exam but I was a day late oh well glad you like it mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what came in todays post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking very nice. Well done ITMW.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought it had got loss I posted Friday afternoon I was hoping you mite get it Monday for you to wear in your exam but I was a day late oh well glad you like it mate


Thats probably the quickest any post has ever got to me from the uk lol normally it takes longer


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes I see you point mate fancy a trade for one of these


Morning all. Thanks for the offer ITMW but like you I'm more interested in mechanicals rather than quartz. Thanks anyway. Wearing my Soki today sitting on Sainsbury's car park thinking I should get off this phone and get back to work.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats probably the quickest any post has ever got to me from the uk lol normally it takes longer


lol if wonky does not get to you in time for your holiday you can take little brother shiny instead lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the offer ITMW but like you I'm more interested in mechanicals rather than quartz. Thanks anyway. Wearing my Soki today sitting on Sainsbury's car park thinking I should get off this phone and get back to work.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


 no worry's mate  so guys they are up for offer in trade if you want


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Postie brought my replacement soki today for the one that kept stopping. I've put it on the shark mesh. Let's hope this one works OK.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats now 12 days and 10 days Ihave waited for my soki watches,last time it took 8 days


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats now 12 days and 10 days Ihave waited for my soki watches,last time it took 8 days


Mine took 12 days smeagal, the last one was 14 days.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Looking very nice. Well done ITMW.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Looks as good as any mc watch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Did you get that case yet mate?
> 
> chico


Look what I got in the post! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Does anyone know a really good rubber strap for the Orient Ray? I can't decide on rubber, nato or bracelet so will probably need all 3 ;-)


Definitely a Bonetto Cinturini, they are very high quality natural rubber. I have my Ray on a #281 'Vintage' model.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Look what I got in the post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice. Parnis?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Got bored so I put the bracelet from the soki that I just got on the subby, what do you reckon ?



















Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Look what I got in the post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome mate, is that from the manbush? did you get your PR as well? what do you think of it??

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That's nice. Parnis?


Yeah, I ordered it 2 days after the power reserve but it arrived first!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Got bored so I put the bracelet from the soki that I just got on the subby, what do you reckon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great WS how could EM not have done this???

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I just come back from WHSmith. One Putin on the shelf and a couple of Ozzes. Picked up the Oz but wasn't taken by it at all. The dial looks very cheap and just printed card.
Put it back on the shelf, just glad I hadn't reserved one via the newsy.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Awesome mate, what do you think of it??
> 
> chico


I love it, you can just feel the quality! I was expecting the PR first tho lol
does the lever/button thing on the left of the case have a purpose?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks great WS how could EM not have done this???
> 
> chico


Yeah it's not as if a bracelet of the quality of the soki one would break the bank.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Got bored so I put the bracelet from the soki that I just got on the subby, what do you reckon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely pushing the Rolex sub look there, lovely.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Definitely pushing the Rolex sub look there, lovely.


For probably less than the cost of one Rolex spring bar !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Some pics of my Ray on a Bonetto Cinturini 281.










BC actually manufacture a lot of the own brand straps for various non affordable Swiss brands but the straps they put out under their own name are incredible value for money. As well as the 281 on my Ray I have 317's on my EcoZilla and Seiko Solar.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I just come back from WHSmith. One Putin on the shelf and a couple of Ozzes. Picked up the Oz but wasn't taken by it at all. The dial looks very cheap and just printed card.
> Put it back on the shelf, just glad I hadn't reserved one via the newsy.


There were six sheilas in my local Smith's last Saturday, the sparkle has truly gone from MWC watches.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I love it, you can just feel the quality! I was expecting the PR first tho lol
> does the lever/button thing on the left of the case have a purpose?


Excellent mate, they are superb for the cash!! no sure about the lever on the side!! lets see a pic of the caseback

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Excellent mate, they are superb for the cash!! no sure about the lever on the side!! lets see a pic of the caseback
> 
> chico


Here you go ;-) 


















Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here you go ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb sharky, never get tired looking at that beauty, there is just something special about winding your watch in the morning!! How much was it?

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah it's not as if a bracelet of the quality of the soki one would break the bank.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Exactly mate!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Superb sharky, never get tired looking at that beauty, there is just something special about winding your watch in the morning!! How much was it?
> 
> Chico


It was $73 in total, which is about £43 I think 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> It was $73 in total, which is about £43 I think
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


You could of had 4 mwc's for that money as well!!! :-d:-d

Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It was $73 in total, which is about £43 I think
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Looks the biz! Fantastic for that price. 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wruw-may-2014-2014-a-1022433-42.html#post7870684

Just seen this in the russian WRUW, i think its lovely


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk Just arrived one down one to go


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wruw-may-2014-2014-a-1022433-42.html#post7870684
> 
> Just seen this in the russian WRUW, i think its lovely


That is a great looking watch pep

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You could of had 4 mwc's for that money as well!!! :-d:-d
> 
> Chico


It was a hard choice lol

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone had dispatch confirmation from parnishop.com yet? He said he was going to post my replacement watch yesterday... Getting itchy buying fingers!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Anyone had dispatch confirmation from parnishop.com yet? He said he was going to post my replacement watch yesterday... Getting itchy buying fingers!


I emailed him this morning mike as soon as i woke up and he said he sent mine today and he would give me the tracking num within 3 hours but i aint heard anything since!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Did you get that case yet mate?
> 
> chico


the one who shall not be name lol turn up when I got in mate I will have a tinker with it later  so cheer's again matey


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Anyone had dispatch confirmation from parnishop.com yet? He said he was going to post my replacement watch yesterday... Getting itchy buying fingers!


One thing I've learnt from my time on this forum is that Chinese homage watch sellers are very lets say 'relaxed' when it comes to communications and notifications. It's generally a case of once you order sitting back and waiting patiently to see what happens.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I just come back from WHSmith. One Putin on the shelf and a couple of Ozzes. Picked up the Oz but wasn't taken by it at all. The dial looks very cheap and just printed card.
> Put it back on the shelf, just glad I hadn't reserved one via the newsy.


lol guess what blanchy shiny is made from lol (tie my kangaroo down sport ) yep got it in one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here you go ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would wear it back to front lol that's one sexy back hmmm


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> the one who shall not be name lol turn up when I got in mate I will have a tinker with it later  so cheer's again matey


Good show mate hopefully you can do something with it, it's a solid beast!!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Good show mate hopefully you can do something with it, it's a solid beast!!
> 
> Chico


lol ant it just


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Soki are doing a Fanty watch... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-SOKI-...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item338d047e3e


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Soki are doing a Fanty watch... New SOKI Sport Man Date Black Analog Quartz Mens Wrist Canvas Band Watch X32 | eBay


it's quartz thou so yeah nice


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

...and I just bought one for £5.09 as a beater.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> ...and I just bought one for £5.09 as a beater.


I ordered 1 of the retro casio today lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Right, I need to divest myself of an LTD stealth diver and an Accurist, now I plan to make Soki Fanty my quartz 'wearing watch'


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Soki are doing a Fanty watch... New SOKI Sport Man Date Black Analog Quartz Mens Wrist Canvas Band Watch X32 | eBay


Thats the cheapy chappie i am waiting on


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol guess what blanchy shiny is made from lol (tie my kangaroo down sport ) yep got it in one


I thought it was an old case you had so I got a surprise when I saw the back lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Seen a new style of parnis, looks good, nice military feel to it

























Chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

That looks quite similar to one of the military style Citizen Eco-Drives


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That looks quite similar to one of the military style Citizen Eco-Drives


Yeah tomo I know the model your talking about

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That looks quite similar to one of the military style Citizen Eco-Drives


 I was think getting one of them awhile ago when it was on sale


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Right before they go on eBay, anyone interested in either of these?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers for the offer mike but I'll pass mate

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Seen a new style of parnis, looks good, nice military feel to it
> 
> View attachment 1507182
> 
> ...


That's bizarre. It's a Panny dial inside a Timex, and someone's gone amok with a date cutter...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers for the offer mike but I'll pass mate
> 
> Chico


the one we can't talk about was it a lefty by any chance the winder seems to be at the 9 position ? and has the crystal moved round because the Cyclops's is in the wrong position if the winder is correct for the nine position I will have to have a think about this fun  cheer's mate his one will keep me busy lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Seen a new style of parnis, looks good, nice military feel to it
> 
> View attachment 1507182
> 
> ...


is that manbush's new shop? can you log in with user name from his other site or need to re register?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> the one we can't talk about was it a lefty by any chance the winder seems to be at the 9 position ? and has the crystal moved round because the Cyclops's is in the wrong position if the winder is correct for the nine position I will have to have a think about this fun  cheer's mate his one will keep me busy lol


No mate the crown was at 3 o'clock and the date was at 4

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> is that manbush's new shop? can you log in with user name from his other site or need to re register?


Yeah mate, it said on his old website that you could use your old details but it never worked for me.

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No mate the crown was at 3 o'clock and the date was at 4
> 
> Chico


 lol clock it someone has take movement of the dial at some point when they have put it back on they have rotated it by 12 If you see what I mean there's two small screw holding the dial on so if I take them out if I rotate the dial thro 12 it would line the 3 with the winder an the four date window with the Cyclops if you see what I mean  where's my little screwdriver gone


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol clock it someone has take movement of the dial at some point when they have put it back on they have rotated it by 12 If you see what I mean there's two small screw holding the dial on so if I take them out if I rotate the dial thro 12 it would line the 3 with the winder an the four date window with the Cyclops if you see what I mean  where's my little screwdriver gone


Don't know mate I got it the same way you did, it said it was a GMT but I'm not sure

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Don't know mate I got it the same way you did, it said it was a GMT but I'm not sure
> 
> Chico


it is and is good it's a easy fix when i find my small set of screwdrivers mate a matter of a min to move round to line everything up then all it's need is a set of hands and a winder and crown so this will be a work in progress ya so cheers for keeping my hands busy lol you know what they say about idle hands and all that lol so cheer's


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> it is and is good it's a easy fix when i find my small set of screwdrivers mate a matter of a min to move round to line everything up then all it's need is a set of hands and a winder and crown so this will be a work in progress ya so cheers for keeping my hands busy lol you know what they say about idle hands and all that lol so cheer's


No worries mate, are you gonni get a nice dial and hands for it?

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No worries mate, are you gonni get a nice dial and hands for it?
> 
> Chico


 I need to get a small set of screwdrivers first as I have tied both sets I got and I have nothing small enough to undo the screws . but I was just going to put new hands and winder and crown on and keep the dial as was nice dial so why not use I if I can


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I need to get a small set of screwdrivers first as I have tied both sets I got and I have nothing small enough to undo the screws . but I was just going to put new hands and winder and crown on and keep the dial as was nice dial so why not use I if I can


The set of drivers I got from eBay for a £5 were spot on for regulating my pilot mate might be worth getting a set, did u try the guts of the pizza in the case?

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The set of drivers I got from eBay for a £5 were spot on for regulating my pilot mate might be worth getting a set, did u try the guts of the pizza in the case?
> 
> Chico


yeah just shade to big to fit in the case


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah just shade to big to fit in the case


That's a pity would have looked nice as well

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's a pity would have looked nice as well
> 
> Chico


 yeah it would have looked great


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

were are a talkative bunch tonight ant we lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chirpy chirpy cheap cheap


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> were are a talkative bunch tonight ant we lol


I was thinking that myself, must be all watching BGT!!!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I was thinking that myself, must be all watching BGT!!!
> 
> Chico


I must be bored I think I will go do the washing up lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I must be bored I think I will go do the washing up lol


Mabye its radio kaos sounds good to me


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Mabye its radio kaos sounds good to me


A bit of Roger smeagal, good choice!!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> A bit of Roger smeagal, good choice!!
> 
> Chico


Yes it all makes perfect sense ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have never been in a place with so many other Floyd/ Roger a Waters fans.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe 'time' hand some subliminal watch message ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes it all makes perfect sense ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Wheres Fletcher


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have never been in a place with so many other Floyd/ Roger a Waters fans.


Are we all from the dark side


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I still remember the epiphany I had when I first heard comfortably numb. Well heard it in the right way for the 1st time lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Do I hear echoes


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not sure what you guys are talking about but I've just been watching some SG-1 while admiring my new watch lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I've just had a momentary lapse

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been rediscovering my Floyd collection over the last couple of weeks on the new system, amazing!!

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure what you guys are talking about but I've just been watching some SG-1 while admiring my new watch lol ;-)


I've had mine a few weeks now and I'm still staring at it & taking it off to look at the back!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I've had mine a few weeks now and I'm still staring at it & taking it off to look at the back!!
> 
> Chico


does yours have that slider looking thing on the side of the case? It looks like it's supposed to do something but it doesn't move!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> does yours have that slider looking thing on the side of the case? It looks like it's supposed to do something but it doesn't move!


No mate, not got a clue what that's for!

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I've just had a momentary lapse
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Just going to lay in Granchester meadow sorry I mean bath


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure what you guys are talking about but I've just been watching some SG-1 while admiring my new watch lol ;-)


I was starting to think I was the only person who liked Stargate, ha. Haven't watched it in ages, as I've seen every episode at least 6 times and could probably play the parts myself.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I like stargate, seiko stargate that is!!! Lol









Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure what you guys are talking about but I've just been watching some SG-1 while admiring my new watch lol ;-)


 the original or Atlantis ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> does yours have that slider looking thing on the side of the case? It looks like it's supposed to do something but it doesn't move!


got a pic of It ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the original or Atlantis ?


original, I'm up to series 3 (again) lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got a pic of It ?


posted earlier, https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-1275.html#post7870524


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> posted earlier, https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-1275.html#post7870524


weird does It do something with the sub-dial


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> weird does It do something with the sub-dial


I wondered at first if it was for hacking? but it doesn't move. maybe it's similar to fake buttons, copied off an original but non functioning!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I wondered at first if it was for hacking? but it doesn't move. maybe it's similar to fake buttons, copied off an original but non functioning!


still dam nice thou


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I wondered at first if it was for hacking? but it doesn't move. maybe it's similar to fake buttons, copied off an original but non functioning!


I'm sure I seen it on an original pilot watch somewhere

Chico


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Soki are doing a Fanty watch... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-SOKI-...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item338d047e3e


I have one - its been good. Would have no problem getting another. Hope your pleased with it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm sure I seen it on an original pilot watch somewhere
> 
> Chico


did you mange to grab any pics today mate  of old wonky


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Just catching up, on holiday in Cornwall for a week, great place!
I was in the Lands End gift shop today and they had a load of the Slazenger watches for £10. I nearly bought one, couple of them very nice for the money! 
But remembered I have a Jaragar on the way!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk Wearing bent second hand soki this morning woke up early


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning smeagal mate it don't look to bad does it


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Just catching up, on holiday in Cornwall for a week, great place!
> I was in the Lands End gift shop today and they had a load of the Slazenger watches for £10. I nearly bought one, couple of them very nice for the money!
> But remembered I have a Jaragar on the way!


Last thing I need is a load of £10 quartz watches I won't wear. Oh...

Wife, "Oh, and the postman delivered MORE watches today!" 
Husband, "Did he? Really? Well that's a surprise."


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm sure I seen it on an original pilot watch somewhere
> 
> Chico


So, I asked the man bush if the thing had a purpose, this was his response, "this is the special design for swan neck movement watch" so still no wiser then lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> So, I asked the man bush if the thing had a purpose, this was his response, "this is the special design for swan neck movement watch" so still no wiser then lol


does this help mate 

not my words but here

The swan-neck spring is an adjustment system used to regulate the rate of a watch very exact. This is done by precisely creating return torque for the index using a spring that is shaped like a swan's neck. Combined with a screw balance it is not only decorative.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> does this help mate
> 
> not my words but here
> 
> The swan-neck spring is an adjustment system used to regulate the rate of a watch very exact. This is done by precisely creating return torque for the index using a spring that is shaped like a swan's neck. Combined with a screw balance it is not only decorative.


no, lol. my question was about the lever on the outside of the casing ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> no, lol. my question was about the lever on the outside of the casing ;-)


 I know but that the only swan neck I have heard of and on some models it for show


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I know but that the only swan neck I have heard of and on some models it for show


I think maybe the man bush misunderstood my question, I'm not too bothered really just curious if it was ever a functional thing ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think maybe the man bush misunderstood my question, I'm not too bothered really just curious if it was ever a functional thing ;-)


 I could be really wrong but I wonder if it was on a working case a way to regulate the swan from out side instead of having to open the case to regulate It


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you are right that Man B misunderstood the question, it makes sense that he thought you were referring to the regulation lever on the swan neck movement.

So does that lever on your case actually have any play or movement on it? It must be there for some reason, you'd have to look at the actual model that yours was a homage of to see what features it has. Any chance you could show us some more pics of watch please with the side of the case?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think you are right that Man B misunderstood the question, it makes sense that he thought you were referring to the regulation lever on the swan neck movement.
> 
> So does that lever on your case actually have any play or movement on it? It must be there for some reason, you'd have to look at the actual model that yours was a homage of to see what features it has. Any chance you could show us some more pics of watch please with the side of the case?


No, there's no movement at all, 

























Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## snailpace85 (May 20, 2014)

Hello all - just a quick one - can anyone remember where the list of future Eaglemoss mwc watches is located?

Have a good day - Scott


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

snailpace85 said:


> Hello all - just a quick one - can anyone remember where the list of future Eaglemoss mwc watches is located?
> 
> Have a good day - Scott


Here's the list up to #21


----------



## snailpace85 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks sharky!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm stumped by that lever. Have you got a couple of shots of the front of the watch again please?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just had a "we can't deliver your item because there is a fee to pay" card through the door! it's either watches from india, parnis #2, or a mystery item lol. I hate having to pay customs!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm stumped by that lever. Have you got a couple of shots of the front of the watch again please?


I can't find any other watches with it on and man bush had replied saying is just decoration! 

















Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just had a "we can't deliver your item because there is a fee to pay" card through the door! it's either watches from india, parnis #2, or a mystery item lol. I hate having to pay customs!


How much is the fee is usually 20% duties

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How much is the fee is usually 20% duties
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


It's £11.58 but that includes RM robbing me of £8 handling fees! so £2.58 customs

Yes, I know I got it wrong lol £3.58 doh ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's £11.58 but that includes RM robbing me of £8 handling fees! so £2.58 customs


tsk. £11.58 minus £8 equals £*3*.58


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I got caught recently too. They on to you sharky lol

Maybe they think you tuning a watch business with the volumes you getting haha

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> tsk. £11.58 minus £8 equals £*3*.58


haha oops lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I know but that the only swan neck I have heard of and on some models it for show


I think the swans neck is to separate it's head from its body....badoom tish. 
That's all folks - I'm here all week, try the fish.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's £11.58 but that includes RM robbing me of £8 handling fees! so £2.58 customs


I don't mind paying the customs charge - but what justification is there for the £8 handling charge? In the past I've had to pay that inflated fee for stuff worth not much more than the charge!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> did you mange to grab any pics today mate  of old wonky


No yet mate, no been over the door for 4 days!!, did they watches come??

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Got my tracking num from parnis-shop!!! Let the waiting begin!!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Got my tracking num from parnis-shop!!! Let the waiting begin!!
> 
> Chico


I'm not sure I'd want a tracking number for something that takes weeks to ship. Be torture lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm not sure I'd want a tracking number for something that takes weeks to ship. Be torture lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I paid for EMS shipping so it should get here a bit faster, well that's what I keep telling myself!!!

Chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey guys. I have messages from Bulgaria and Portugal regarding the Red Bull Casio. only one bidder though.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I paid for EMS shipping so it should get here a bit faster, well that's what I keep telling myself!!!
> 
> Chico


How can it take so long from Russia and China? It's crazy waiting times. 4

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Quick handover from pizza to RAF









Which Watch Today?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> How can it take so long from Russia and China? It's crazy waiting times. 4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I know mate it's a joke, when my pilot was shipped it took 2 days from HK to UK, then 7 days from Heathrow to my house!! WTF!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I know mate it's a joke, when my pilot was shipped it took 2 days from HK to UK, then 7 days from Heathrow to my house!! WTF!!
> 
> Chico


My PR arrived in the UK 4 days before the pilot, the pilot arrived here yesterday and the PR is probably still in customs until I paid the charges lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> My PR arrived in the UK 4 days before the pilot, the pilot arrived here yesterday and the PR is probably still in customs until I paid the charges lol


get those charges paid quick sharky!! when my first pilot was shipped i never received any notification that there were charges to be paid which there were, and when i tried to track it down RM told me that when this happens they check for a return address on the parcel, if there is no address they open it to see if there is one inside, if they dont find one inside it gets sent to belfast and they destroy the entire package including it's contents!!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> get those charges paid quick sharky!! when my first pilot was shipped i never received any notification that there were charges to be paid which there were, and when i tried to track it down RM told me that when this happens they check for a return address on the parcel, if there is no address they open it to see if there is one inside, if they dont find one inside it gets sent to belfast and they destroy the entire package including it's contents!!!
> 
> chico


It's paid within 5 mins of receiving the card lol, the tracking now says it "is currently progressing through our network" before I paid it just said come back later lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's paid within 5 mins of receiving the card lol, the tracking now says it "is currently progressing through our network" before I paid it just said come back later lol


cool mate, i wasn't trying to freak you out or anything!!! lol i canny wait till mine arrives!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> cool mate, i wasn't trying to freak you out or anything!!! lol i canny wait till mine arrives!
> 
> chico


I don't know why they can't just bring it and let me pay on delivery, it'd save em time in the long run lol, I paid online and it told me it will be delivered on friday  It's flippin torture innit lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't know why they can't just bring it and let me pay on delivery, it'd save em time in the long run lol, I paid online and it told me it will be delivered on friday  It's flippin torture innit lol


I know mate i hate waiting!! o| At least you know you'll have it on friday, are you enjoying your pilot then?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I know mate i hate waiting!! o| At least you know you'll have it on friday, are you enjoying your pilot then?
> 
> chico


I love it mate! 5 years ago I was for anything with Chronos, digital/analog combos, but now I'm loving the uncluttered face! the strap is surprisingly comfortable too, it's really soft flexible leather!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I love it mate! 5 years ago I was for anything with Chronos, digital/analog combos, but now I'm loving the uncluttered face! the strap is surprisingly comfortable too, it's really soft flexible leather!


Excellent |> i can't take mines off and when i do its just to look at the movement :-d its funny how your tastes change over time, never thought i would be into the military styles but thats all i seem to be drooling over the now, but i still love a nice big chunky chronograph!!!  my straps nice and soft as well, amazing watches for the money!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Excellent |> i can't take mines off and when i do its just to look at the movement :-d its funny how your tastes change over time, never thought i would be into the military styles but thats all i seem to be drooling over the now, but i still love a nice big chunky chronograph!!!  my straps nice and soft as well, amazing watches for the money!
> 
> chico


How is yours for time keeping? over the first 24 hours mines gained about 3 seconds which is pretty good I think


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> How is yours for time keeping? over the first 24 hours mines gained about 3 seconds which is pretty good I think


when it first arrived it was gaining about 1 min over 24, but ive been adjusting the regulator over a week and managed to get it down to about +3 over 24, that will do for me!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> when it first arrived it was running about 1 min fast, but ive been adjusting the regulator over a week and managed to get it down to about +3 over 24, that will do for me!
> 
> chico


I hope mine doesn't need regulating, I don't like the look of those tiny screws holding the back on lol plus I think with the swan neck the movement might need to be removed to get to the regulator screw!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I hope mine doesn't need regulating, I don't like the look of those tiny screws holding the back on lol plus I think with the swan neck the movement might need to be removed to get to the regulator screw!


they have got to be the tiniest screws iv ever seen, murder to work with!! lol if it stays at +3 you've got to be happy with that mate! 

on the 6498 i just had to move the lever, dont think i would have attempted to remove anything!









chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

had a closer look at the 6497, if it does need adjusted you need to just move the small lever either to the + or - and that should do it mate!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> they have got to be the tiniest screws iv ever seen, murder to work with!! lol if it stays at +3 you've got to be happy with that mate!
> 
> on the 6498 i just had to move the lever, dont think i would have attempted to remove anything!
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken the arrow points to the screw that moves the adjustment! it's even tinier that the case screws lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> If I'm not mistaken the arrow points to the screw that moves the adjustment! it's even tinier that the case screws lol
> 
> View attachment 1508236


jeezo i never even seen that screw!! lets hope it stays at +3!! lol

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> jeezo i never even seen that screw!! lets hope it stays at +3!! lol
> 
> chico


I only noticed it after I'd read up about the swan neck thing, apparently it gives much better control over tiny adjustments but I bet the movement need lifting to be able to access it lol fingers crossed and I'll be happy with anything less than a minute a week lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I only noticed it after I'd read up about the swan neck thing, apparently it gives much better control over tiny adjustments but I bet the movement need lifting to be able to access it lol fingers crossed and I'll be happy with anything less than a minute a week lol


defo mate!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No yet mate, no been over the door for 4 days!!, did they watches come??
> 
> Chico


yes I had to care packages when I just got in a watch with a smashed crystal thanks w.s mate... and your two love the timex but I got a thing for them lol posted you care package out early I will send you a tracking number in bit when I have a minute so cheer's guy and oh chico the watch face is now pointing to the three on the one we don't talk about so just need hands and a winder and crown and I'm sorted


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yes I had to care packages when I just got in a watch with a smashed crystal thanks w.s mate... and your two love the timex but I got a thing for them lol posted you care package out early I will send you a tracking number in bit when I have a minute so cheer's guy and oh chico the watch face is now pointing to the three on the one we don't talk about so just need hands and a winder and crown and I'm sorted


good show mate glad you like them, cant wait for mine & hopefully you can bring that one back to life!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

for all the ruskie fans, 4 new vostoks from meranom

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/more-new-vostoks-1035833.html

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes I had to care packages when I just got in a watch with a smashed crystal thanks w.s mate... and your two love the timex but I got a thing for them lol posted you care package out early I will send you a tracking number in bit when I have a minute so cheer's guy and oh chico the watch face is now pointing to the three on the one we don't talk about so just need hands and a winder and crown and I'm sorted


No worries ITMW don't forget to post a picture when you've fixed it.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Started bidding for a casio diver 200m put in max bid then double checked and found out it is a ladies watch 32mm across face its a non runner hope someone bids higher


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Evening all, very happily upgraded my phone contract yesterday. On my old contract I had a measly 1GB of data, that didn't last 5 mins lol, new contract is unlimited  happy days!

I could never stay on here for long or do much ebaying cos I never had enough data lol

Anyways, I'm gonna have a go at regulating a couple of my autos tonight, I don't hold out too much hope lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening all, very happily upgraded my phone contract yesterday. On my old contract I had a measly 1GB of data, that didn't last 5 mins lol, new contract is unlimited  happy days!
> 
> I could never stay on here for long or do much ebaying cos I never had enough data lol
> 
> ...


Nice one Dan. I get 10 Gb a month, I tend to do everything from my phone I very rarely fire up the lap top.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Nice one Dan. I get 10 Gb a month, I tend to do everything from my phone I very rarely fire up the lap top.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm the same, I haven't fired up my laptop for the last 4 years, it's been so long id probably need a set of jump leads to get it going lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening all, very happily upgraded my phone contract yesterday. On my old contract I had a measly 1GB of data, that didn't last 5 mins lol, new contract is unlimited  happy days!
> 
> I could never stay on here for long or do much ebaying cos I never had enough data lol
> 
> ...


I only use 500mb a month and have another 500 top up and rarely go into it. There must be something eating your data dan

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Having said that I use broadband at home

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I only use 500mb a month and have another 500 top up and rarely go into it. There must be something eating your data dan
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I know, that's what everyone says to me. I'm on it quite a bit though lol. I've checked that the likes of auto updates are switched off, I even switch my internet of when I'm not using it. If I don't use 3G it will last all month but if I do use 3G it's gone in 2 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Having said that I use broadband at home
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Maybe that's it then as I use my phone for everything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> I know, that's what everyone says to me. I'm on it quite a bit though lol. I've checked that the likes of auto updates are switched off, I even switch my internet of when I'm not using it. If I don't use 3G it will last all month but if I do use 3G it's gone in 2 weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is your gps off?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I only use 500mb a month and have another 500 top up and rarely go into it. There must be something eating your data dan
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I dont use any wifi most times text minimum calls seldom why do I have a phone dont even no my own number


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

If anyone is looking to change phone network drop me a PM and I can give you a link for a Giffgaff SIM with £5 credit. The odds are they are cheaper than your current contract.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is your gps off?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Would that be location services on an iPhone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone been on am - watches. Nice stuff on there but seems a little expensive? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Would that be location services on an iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it continually looks for your location

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes it continually looks for your location
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


big brother is watching hmm


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Started bidding for a casio diver 200m put in max bid then double checked and found out it is a ladies watch 32mm across face its a non runner hope someone bids higher


can't you retract your bid? just tell em you put the wrong amount in?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNK809K2 AUTOMATIC SNK809: Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

This is a nice watch for the money?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> can't you retract your bid? just tell em you put the wrong amount in?


Dont know how to do it if you can


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If anyone is looking to change phone network drop me a PM and I can give you a link for a Giffgaff SIM with £5 credit. The odds are they are cheaper than your current contract.


By pure coincidence I have just breached the fair usage limit on my O2 tariff, so all I can use is wi-fi for the next 4 days. The limit is not given in any of O2's blurb, but it's 4gb on their "unlimited" tariffs, and they don't tell you until you've broken it. My own fault, I downloaded a couple of films by mistake when I thought I was on wi-fi. Giff Gaff are the only network that provide genuinely unlimited data.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> By pure coincidence I have just breached the fair usage limit on my O2 tariff, so all I can use is wi-fi for the next 4 days. The limit is not given in any of O2's blurb, but it's 4gb on their "unlimited" tariffs, and they don't tell you until you've broken it. My own fault, I downloaded a couple of films by mistake when I thought I was on wi-fi. Giff Gaff are the only network that provide genuinely unlimited data.


I have an app for my Vodafone account and they update your usage every 36 hours and send alerts when limits at 80%


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have an app for my Vodafone account and they update your usage every 36 hours and send alerts when limits at 80%


I use the Samsung galaxy s4 and you can set a warning and automatic cut off for data


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes it continually looks for your location
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Don't u need location services on though for things like eBay/gumtree searches, weather apps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Dont know how to do it if you can


if it's ebay then it's fairly straight forward. should be able to do it from the listing ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

danmh said:


> Don't u need location services on though for things like eBay/gumtree searches, weather apps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but only when you using them, no need to have it on when you moving around with your phone in your pocket etc, I could be wrong though, I always turn mine off?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> if it's ebay then it's fairly straight forward. should be able to do it from the listing ;-)


Yes its ebay do you just contact seller


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes its ebay do you just contact seller


No, I think if you click on the bit where it says how many bids have been made it is in there, it will say retract your bid, then it asks for a reason


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No, I think if you click on the bit where it says how many bids have been made it is in there, it will say retract your bid, then it asks for a reason


ok thanks


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No, I think if you click on the bit where it says how many bids have been made it is in there, it will say retract your bid, then it asks for a reason


Done cheers


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Seiko 5 SNK809K2 AUTOMATIC SNK809: Seiko: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> This is a nice watch for the money?


That's a brilliant everyday watch, and swim proof, great present for someone that will last them a lifetime.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That's a brilliant everyday watch, and swim proof, great present for someone that will last them a lifetime.


combine it with the 25% off- watch, coupon and you get a great deal...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> combine it with the 25% off- watch, coupon and you get a great deal...


pep see if u don't mind mate is there any chance you could take a comparison pic of your ray & 009 for me??

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> pep see if u don't mind mate is there any chance you could take a comparison pic of your ray & 009 for me??
> 
> chico


both on a Nato ok?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> both on a Nato ok?


yeah mate thats cool cheers

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

love to know what happen to w.s watch so open it to clean the watch and remove smashed crystal the fly wheel came of when the back did great start ..there's a little dimple to the right of the winder to remove the winder so out pops the dial slightly bent sub-hand fixed. main hands fine so remove the damage crystal then I notice that the winder is slightly bowed in the centre so I try to straight it and it works normal I snap them lol so put it back together with the fly wheel reattached and the winder works a charm so all I need to do is find the right crystal now how do you measure for a crystal ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> love to know what happen to w.s watch so open it to clean the watch and remove smashed crystal the fly wheel came of when the back did great start ..there's a little dimple to the right of the winder to remove the winder so out pops the dial slightly bent sub-hand fixed. main hands fine so remove the damage crystal then I notice that the winder is slightly bowed in the centre so I try to straight it and it works normal I snap them lol so put it back together with the fly wheel reattached and the winder works a charm so all I need to do is find the right crystal now how do you measure for a crystal ?


I think you will need something like a digital caliper to get the exact measurement mate

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think you will need something like a digital caliper to get the exact measurement mate
> 
> chico


 I ant got one of them.. how you feeling now mate ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I ant got one of them.. how you feeling now mate ?


A lot better the day mate cheers |>

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> love to know what happen to w.s watch so open it to clean the watch and remove smashed crystal the fly wheel came of when the back did great start ..there's a little dimple to the right of the winder to remove the winder so out pops the dial slightly bent sub-hand fixed. main hands fine so remove the damage crystal then I notice that the winder is slightly bowed in the centre so I try to straight it and it works normal I snap them lol so put it back together with the fly wheel reattached and the winder works a charm so all I need to do is find the right crystal now how do you measure for a crystal ?


I'm not surprised. They sent it in a tiny single skinned cardboard box with it wrapped in a single piece of bubble wrap no wonder it was broken Royal Mail don't handle packages using kid gloves and deliver them on the back of silk cushions. Packages get thrown from one sorting container to another and eventually if they're small enough they drop through your letter box from a height. I've ordered a slightly different watch from the seller as they have hiked the price of the original one from £9.99 to nearly £15 ! Anyway the one I've ordered I actually prefer to the original one.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390439343343

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> A lot better the day mate cheers |>
> 
> chico


Here you go mate. I took at every angle I could think of ☺

My 009 in this is an older model. A little thicker than my son's new one.

But I can do comp shots at weekend if you want?

I'm intrigued?


















































































Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> love to know what happen to w.s watch so open it to clean the watch and remove smashed crystal the fly wheel came of when the back did great start ..there's a little dimple to the right of the winder to remove the winder so out pops the dial slightly bent sub-hand fixed. main hands fine so remove the damage crystal then I notice that the winder is slightly bowed in the centre so I try to straight it and it works normal I snap them lol so put it back together with the fly wheel reattached and the winder works a charm so all I need to do is find the right crystal now how do you measure for a crystal ?


ITMW I checked back through my old posts as I was sure I measured the glass with my digital callipers. I was right the post I posted on Saturday when I said you could have the watch states that the glass measured 35.92mm when I measured it so a 36mm is the one you want. Hope this helps pal.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm not surprised. They sent it in a tiny single skinned cardboard box with it wrapped in a single piece of bubble wrap no wonder it was broken Royal Mail don't handle packages using kid gloves and deliver them on the back of silk cushions. Packages get thrown from one sorting container to another and eventually if they're small enough they drop through your letter box from a height. I've ordered a slightly different watch from the seller as they have hiked the price of the original one from £9.99 to nearly £15 ! Anyway the one I've ordered I actually prefer to the original one.
> 
> Mens Mechanical Silver Blue 6 Hands Date Day Sport Leather Wrist Watch Gift | eBay
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 lol I like to wrap mine good and proper to make sure they don't get damaged. so thing with this design is the buttons control the date and day so if you knock the buttons then you change the date with out knowing


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome pep cheers for that mate |>, I'm hoping to get a couple of watches for my 40th this year one being the seiko solar and maybe one of these, i was wanting to see wot the cases were like side by side for an idea of depth and the bezel height cause i aint gonni see any of them in a store, how do you think they compare against each other? if there was a zombie apocalypse which one would you reach for?? lol :-d

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol I like to wrap mine good and proper to make sure they don't get damaged. so thing with this design is the buttons control the date and day so if you knock the buttons then you change the date with out knowing


did you get a look at they watches mate?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Awesome pep cheers for that mate |>, I'm hoping to get a couple of watches for my 40th this year one being the seiko solar and maybe one of these, i was wanting to see wot the cases were like side by side for an idea of depth and the bezel height cause i aint gonni see any of them in a store, how do you think they compare against each other? if there was a zombie apocalypse which one would you reach for?? lol :-d
> 
> chico


Its hard to say mate, the both have their charms I think? if you look the ray seems to sit better on the wrist, though they're both really comfy, do bear in mind that my wrist is very slim?

My son has my 007 and wont give it back to me lol, he lives with his Ma, so he now has an 007 and an 009!

If I was pushed I'd grab the ray mate, never thought I say that but I love it...its a mountain of watch for the price and is almost half the price of the SKX?

If I were you I'd go for the solar and the ray and hold out for the SKX? I think you will have all the divers you'll ever need with those 2, well maybe a seiko monster and then a MM300 lol, the MM is on my bucket list...I so want one of those beauties but then again I'm obsessed lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> did you get a look at they watches mate?
> 
> chico


lol I trying to sort the alarm out on the timex and I bet I will be woke up at three in the morning lol 

and can anyone remember if any of the mwc watches are a 36 mm crystal


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I trying to sort the alarm out on the timex and I bet I will be woke up at three in the morning lol
> 
> and can anyone remember if any of the mwc watches are a 36 mm crystal


I'm going to go and measure them for you ITMW give me 15 minutes lad.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol I trying to sort the alarm out on the timex and I bet I will be woke up at three in the morning lol
> 
> and can anyone remember if any of the mwc watches are a 36 mm crystal


you turn the bezel to the time you want then you pull the crown at 4 o'clock that sets the alarm, i think u pull it out to the second position for anything under 60 mins, position 1 for over 60 mins, or is it the other way around!! it tells you on the chapter ring!!! lol

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I trying to sort the alarm out on the timex and I bet I will be woke up at three in the morning lol
> 
> and can anyone remember if any of the mwc watches are a 36 mm crystal


Ok, the glass on the Sheila measures 35.43mm that's the only one that's close.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Its hard to say mate, the both have their charms I think? if you look the ray seems to sit better on the wrist, though they're both really comfy, do bear in mind that my wrist is very slim?
> 
> My son has my 007 and wont give it back to me lol, he lives with his Ma, so he now has an 007 and an 009!
> 
> ...


I have always loved the ray, and only really took a shine to the 007/9 in the last few months so iv got a lot of thinking to do!! defo getting the solar for sure tried that on and its a beast. then there is the Deep blue Alpha marine 500, have you seen that thing? holy smoke its beautiful!!! this watch collecting is getting stressful!! :-d









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I have always loved the ray, and only really took a shine to the 007/9 in the last few months so iv got a lot of thinking to do!! defo getting the solar for sure tried that on and its a beast. then there is the Deep blue Alpha marine 500, have you seen that thing? holy smoke its beautiful!!! this watch collecting is getting stressful!! :-d
> 
> View attachment 1508664
> 
> ...


ok stop now lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok, the glass on the Sheila measures 35.43mm that's the only one that's close.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


looks like I mite be buying more mwc watch's  and cheer's w.s mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks like I mite be buying more mwc watch's  and cheer's w.s mate


No problem lad happy to help, but don't forget if you flip chunky I want first refusal ! ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No problem lad happy to help, but don't forget if you flip chunky I want first refusal ! ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well I will stick it in the post to you mate in the morning so send me your addy and then if you see any cheap mech and you get yourself one you can grab one for me if you like maybe a plain face or one with a sub-dial at the six or something new lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well I will stick it in the post to you mate in the morning so send me your addy and then if you see any cheap mech and you get yourself one you can grab one for me if you like maybe a plain face or one with a sub-dial at the six or something new lol


Who is chunky???

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Who is chunky???
> 
> chico


say hello to my little friend hehe


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I will stick it in the post to you mate in the morning so send me your addy and then if you see any cheap mech and you get yourself one you can grab one for me if you like maybe a plain face or one with a sub-dial at the six or something new lol


Aww BELTING your a star ! Love that chunky it's ace I'll message you now lad. I owe you big time anytime you need anything and you think I may have one see me lad. Can't wait !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> say hello to my little friend hehe


oh aye i remember chunky, wot did u think of the infantry sub mate?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> oh aye i remember chunky, wot did u think of the infantry sub mate?
> 
> chico


 nice very nice but I was suppose to be slimming my collection down lol on the quartz but I double up on them lol  but do like my new fav timex


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't stop admiring that picture of chunky now. It's something to do withe the big crown and big bezel/deep chapter ring that gets my juices flowing. 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Can't stop admiring that picture of chunky now. It's something to do withe the big crown and big bezel/deep chapter ring that gets my juices flowing.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


What is the chunky? lol I hope it a watch guys


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> say hello to my little friend hehe


what are these 'world traveler' by EagleMoss watches?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What is the chunky? lol I hope it a watch guys


LOL ! yes it's a watch.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> what are these 'world traveler' by EagleMoss watches?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


They're are project watches created by IYMY and Chico 

Oh and

*Hi... tomo_leeds *


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Ah. okay.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> what are these 'world traveler' by EagleMoss watches?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hey stuart, there have been a few threads were the members send a watch to each other for 2 weeks then they post pics from there location then send it on and see how far we can get it round the world, itmw came up with the idea of a MWC world traveller, i photoshopped a dial and he built it and sent it on to me, i will be starting a thread in the next few days and getting some pics up of the great city of glasgow, then onto the next place!! are you up for looking after if for 2 weeks??

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Can't stop admiring that picture of chunky now. It's something to do withe the big crown and big bezel/deep chapter ring that gets my juices flowing.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They're are project watches created by IYMY and Chico
> 
> Oh and
> 
> *Hi... tomo_leeds *


 don't forget chrono and his skills on the graphics ad sizing dials hiya mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

take a look at this eyki "fanty" style watch, day and date, decent looking strap and im positive its a s.epson movement all for £8.69, Hang your heads in shame EM

Blue Simple Display the Date &Week EYKI Men Quartz Fashion Wrist Watch New | eBay

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


>


The more I see it the more I like it, it's a beaut !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> take a look at this eyki "fanty" style watch, day and date, decent looking strap and im positive its a s.epson movement all for £8.69, Hang your heads in shame EM
> 
> Blue Simple Display the Date &Week EYKI Men Quartz Fashion Wrist Watch New | eBay
> 
> chico


Yeah a pox on their household.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> take a look at this eyki "fanty" style watch, day and date, decent looking strap and im positive its a s.epson movement all for £8.69, Hang your heads in shame EM
> 
> Blue Simple Display the Date &Week EYKI Men Quartz Fashion Wrist Watch New | eBay
> 
> chico


I ordered a Soki equivalent, £5.09p.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so can anyone p.m be any links to the vossie that was under a 10 all in to your door


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I ordered a Soki equivalent, £5.09p.


I ordered both

Ordered the blue EKYI Overfly on the 15th, at the same I ordered a Fineat (aquaterra homage)
and black SOKI sub.

Only the SOKI has arrived so far. Posted from germany but ordered from soki2010 in Hong Kong. But the bezel pip is bang on, bezel ratcheted smoothly and the crown isnt gruff.

Ordered the Soki fanty yesterday. Looks decent, quartz though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I ordered both
> 
> Ordered the blue EKYI Overfly on the 15th, at the same I ordered a Fineat and black soki sub.
> 
> ...


 the infantry one I got of chico is the same rotating bezel with the pip centre... a date window with a Cyclops nice weight only drawback not a mech but nice blows the subby out of the water


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just saw one of my fav watch up for sale on the bay ant she a beauty


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Wancher?










http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/380914936599?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Wancher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this the other day. Had to be an automatic didn't it.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> I saw this the other day. Had to be an automatic didn't it.


I have been trying to get one of these for ages but I am concerned about the quality so don't want to pay much. But I need a watch with WANCHER written on it!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning all lovely British day here ( as usual peeing down lol) so I I think I will be swimming later when I go out so what to wear .. yeah you guessed it the yema so I hope you guy's/girls have a nice day ..an w.s got it ready it will be in the post office later today if I can get there before twelve you mite get it tomorrow mate if not lets hope sat


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Hey stuart, there have been a few threads were the members send a watch to each other for 2 weeks then they post pics from there location then send it on and see how far we can get it round the world, itmw came up with the idea of a MWC world traveller, i photoshopped a dial and he built it and sent it on to me, i will be starting a thread in the next few days and getting some pics up of the great city of glasgow, then onto the next place!! are you up for looking after if for 2 weeks??
> 
> chico


That sounds like a great idea. It'd be good for the watch to see some of Wales. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I'm just on my way out I wonder shall I pick up a faked dial watch on my travels I wonder hmmm it issue 8 time


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I'm just on my way out I wonder shall I pick up a faked dial watch on my travels I wonder hmmm it issue 8 time


It'll do for spares lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning all lovely British day here ( as usual peeing down lol) so I I think I will be swimming later when I go out so what to wear .. yeah you guessed it the yema so I hope you guy's/girls have a nice day ..an w.s got it ready it will be in the post office later today if I can get there before twelve you mite get it tomorrow mate if not lets hope sat


Morning ITMW, cheers mate can't wait !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have been trying to get one of these for ages but I am concerned about the quality so don't want to pay much. But I need a watch with WANCHER written on it!


it'd look nice sat in a display box along side this lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I bugger that up lol who needs a 5 o'clock haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



bashdar said:


> On Monday 21 April 2014 with the attendance of Soran University president, Dr. Muslih Mustaf and many local and international academicians as well as experts of oil and gas, Soran University held its first annual symposium on oil and gas. The symposium was under the title "Kurdistan's Oil and Gas: Curse or Blessing?" The symposium took two days and during this period, many international and local experts delivered their researches.
> ...................
> http://www.soran.edu.iq


Ok


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



bashdar said:


> On Monday 21 April 2014 with the attendance of Soran University president, Dr. Muslih Mustaf and many local and international academicians as well as experts of oil and gas, Soran University held its first annual symposium on oil and gas. The symposium was under the title "Kurdistan's Oil and Gas: Curse or Blessing?" The symposium took two days and during this period, many international and local experts delivered their researches.
> ...................
> http://www.soran.edu.iq


that's all well and good BUT the questions we all need answers to are What watch was he wearing? and his favourite biscuit is? ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> Ok


hiya pep they are finally on the move there in the Dublin 12 area at the moment


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



bashdar said:


> On Monday 21 April 2014 with the attendance of Soran University president, Dr. Muslih Mustaf and many local and international academicians as well as experts of oil and gas, Soran University held its first annual symposium on oil and gas. The symposium was under the title "Kurdistan's Oil and Gas: Curse or Blessing?" The symposium took two days and during this period, many international and local experts delivered their researches.
> ...................
> http://www.soran.edu.iq












.........mmmmmmmmmmmmm.............

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



The WatchSmeller said:


> .........mmmmmmmmmmmmm.............
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


it's in the post mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



is that my watch said:


> hiya pep they are finally on the move there in the Dublin 12 area at the moment


Yes I just checked that lol, It was early this morning so its probably in the airport or perhaps flying to the midlands airport? you excited? lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



is that my watch said:


> it's in the post mate


Cheers mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



The WatchSmeller said:


> .........mmmmmmmmmmmmm.............
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


What about one for Dr. Mustaf? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> Yes I just checked that lol, It was early this morning so its probably in the airport or perhaps flying to the midlands airport? you excited? lol


 lol just inpatient lol so I see he's got one that don't work for 10 euros if it had been there last week I would have got him to do it for 4 or 5 euro's lol I wonder


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

It feels likes this has been months since we started this process lol..maybe if you decide to purchase from him again you can do the wire straight to him? he has a few really nice ones, I have to stop looking at them lol



is that my watch said:


> lol just inpatient lol so I see he's got one that don't work for 10 euros if it had been there last week I would have got him to do it for 4 or 5 euro's lol I wonder


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> It feels likes this has been months since we started this process lol..maybe if you decide to purchase from him again you can do the wire straight to him? he has a few really nice ones, I have to stop looking at them lol


yeah I was thinking if it works well with you that I mite get you to sort it then I would wire him the money ..but we will see if it works out wiring it to you then I just mite do that and thanks again 

but saying that blanchy mite have some in by then so mite buy from someone I know  ah blanchy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



is that my watch said:


> yeah I was thinking if it works well with you that I mite get you to sort it then I would wire him the money ..but we will see if it works out wiring it to you then I just mite do that and thanks again


I'd say if you bought another one from him he'd throw that in for free, anytime you want to do a deal I'll be glad to sort it all out for you, I think he's a genuine guy?

I just hope you're happy with the 2 incoming, he done me a great deal with the 2 I got but I'm going to be good boy now and hold out for my solar lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> I'd say if you bought another one from him he'd throw that in for free, anytime you want to do a deal I'll be glad to sort it all out for you, I think he's a genuine guy?
> 
> I just hope you're happy with the 2 incoming, he done me a great deal with the 2 I got but I'm going to be good boy now and hold out for my solar lol


they look the business and as I say the one which Is a bit rarer to get goes in the display the other one with the blue face I will wear 

hey pep put up the pic of the solar you want and I will keep my eyes open mate


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



is that my watch said:


> yeah I was thinking if it works well with you that I mite get you to sort it then I would wire him the money ..but we will see if it works out wiring it to you then I just mite do that and thanks again
> 
> but saying that blanchy mite have some in by then so mite buy from someone I know  ah blanchy


Im waiting for 3 nice ones to arrive from russia


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



blanchy said:


> Im waiting for 3 nice ones to arrive from russia


 pm me the pics if you want from the seller pics and I will take a look


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



is that my watch said:


> they look the business and as I say the one which Is a bit rarer to get goes in the display the other one with the blue face I will wear
> 
> hey pep put up the pic of the solar you want and I will keep my eyes open mate


There's plenty of these around its just the 250 euro price tag that's stopping me getting it, summer bonus next month so I hoping to get it then


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



is that my watch said:


> pm me the pics if you want from the seller pics and I will take a look


Im painting at the minute so I'll send you pictures later


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

ITMY I just delved further into that tracking number, that was dispatched from Dublin 12 at 4:53am this morning, I think you'll have them tomorrow?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



blanchy said:


> Im painting at the minute so I'll send you pictures later



View attachment 1509382


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



pepperami said:


> There's plenty of these around its just the 250 euro price tag that's stopping me getting it, summer bonus next month so I hoping to get it then


 have you seen this one mate 

Seiko SSB111P2 Stainless Steel Chronograph Black Leather Strap Watch - 232423




*Seiko SSB111P2 Stainless Steel Chronograph Black Leather Strap Watch - 232423*

A modern chronograph watch with a black dial featuring three mini dials, date function, steel styling and etched bezel on a 1.8cm black leather strap. Water resistant 100m.
Expected delivery time:  IN STOCK 1-2 Working Days  
RRP: £240.00 
Our Price: £99.00 (Was £120.00)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



is that my watch said:


> have you seen this one mate
> 
> Seiko SSB111P2 Stainless Steel Chronograph Black Leather Strap Watch - 232423
> 
> ...


Its nice but I have a 100m stainless steel, seiko, chrono already, I'm just in love with the Solar diver, have been for 18 months lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

A Ray of sunshine on an otherwise cloudy day! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> A Ray of sunshine on an otherwise cloudy day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great you got it! aren't they gorgeous?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ok who bought this ...hmmmmm

Russian Mechanical Watch Komandirskie By Vostock For Sale in Cork City Centre, Cork from pierreapier


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> A Ray of sunshine on an otherwise cloudy day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so did I have a good eye because it looks great from here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ok who bought this ...hmmmmm
> 
> Russian Mechanical Watch Komandirskie By Vostock For Sale in Cork City Centre, Cork from pierreapier


I would love to say me but I would go sharky or foxyy or blanchy your man lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would love to say me but I would go sharky or foxyy or blanchy your man lol


Is funny how we discussed it in depth on here then its sold, maybe just a coincidence?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is funny how we discussed it in depth on here then its sold, maybe just a coincidence?


lol after you ask him about the emblem he put up a close up of it I bet that help


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Not me


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> A Ray of sunshine on an otherwise cloudy day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great sharky. Enjoy! Its blue brother says hi...


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would love to say me but I would go sharky or foxyy or blanchy your man lol


Not me either


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Look what came today, just waiting on my alternative Power Reserve watch, currently somewhere in China...


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I bugger that up lol who needs a 5 o'clock haha


I've just looked at No. 8 in Smiths, the Brit Soldier.
Bloody hell, I didn't expect it to be that small, and the thin strap. British Soldier? It's more a ladies watch size.
Plus I take it the small dial does 'not' work?

Very disappointed, so first one I've not bought. Eaglemoss first real error - DON'T do watches with fake dials, it's sooooo naff.

Roll on the Japanese one, now that does look good.

What I did notice on the latest issue No. 8 was a reference to a 'offer' of a pocket watch (inside). So just looked on MW website and how nuts is this!
The Royal Flying Corps 'pocket watch' is with a special issue and is wait for it, £25.99 retail, but to subscribers of the magazine it costs another £7.50 ie £33.49. How bizarre is that?
link
https://www.mycollectionshop.com/military-watches/royal-flying-corps-pocket-watch

What's interesting on the site is that Issue 1 and Issue 2 (lufty) are now out of stock and unavailable.

I have a spare of each... wait till Xmas and on ebay at hmm £100 the two? Then go and buy myself a Citizen Eco-Drive.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm hoping to pick mine up from my grandpa's tomorrow. The Japanese Pilot looks a real nice watch.

It's a pity the British Soldier has a fake dial, but for £9.99, it'll just become part of the collection. The 'not to wear' collection.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Nowley said:


> I've just looked at No. 8 in Smiths, the Brit Soldier.
> Bloody hell, I didn't expect it to be that small, and the thin strap. British Soldier? It's more a ladies watch size.
> Plus I take it the small dial does 'not' work?
> 
> ...


well the size about right for the time period but yes its small compare to modern watches and yes if they are going the fake sub-dial route then they have shot them self in the foot and they will lose sales 

and welcome mate  nice to meet ya mate


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks.

Oh, second thoughts I think I will get no. 8. I might regret it in 6 months time.
See my edit on my post about No.1 and No. 2 no longer available and out of stock.

So if you subscribe to the mag now you won't get No. 1 or No. 2

That's gonna make them Ebay expensive at some point, lol.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I'm hoping to pick mine up from my grandpa's tomorrow. The Japanese Pilot looks a real nice watch.
> 
> It's a pity the British Soldier has a fake dial, but for £9.99, it'll just become part of the collection. The 'not to wear' collection.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


how's the red bull going


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Oh, second thoughts I think I will get no. 8. I might regret it in 6 months time.
> See my edit on my post about No.1 and No. 2 no longer available and out of stock.
> ...


 I would agree but I can't see them going past issue 12 ;(


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ITMY the accurist arrived this morning and I'm over the moon mate, it's a peach, size is great and sits perfect on my wrist!!

Cheers again mate

Chico


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Some ebayer has the 'subscription mulit-function watch on auction - approaching 20 quid at the minute. 
Anyone know if the 'fake' looking pair of dials actually work on this one?

Eaglemoss military watch collection 1950&apos;s RAF watch edt multi-function | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ITMY the accurist arrived this morning and I'm over the moon mate, it's a peach, size is great and sits perfect on my wrist!!
> 
> Cheers again mate
> 
> Chico


 did it get to you in one piece of late I'm worry about crack crystal haha so I boxed it good lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Some ebayer has the 'subscription mulit-function watch on auction - approaching 20 quid at the minute.
> Anyone know if the 'fake' looking pair of dials actually work on this one?
> 
> Eaglemoss military watch collection 1950&apos;s RAF watch edt multi-function | eBay


yes they all work on it and to be honest it don't look to bad from the pics that some one but up (sorry can't remember who  so ya


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> did it get to you in one piece of late I'm worry about crack crystal haha so I boxed it good lol


You could have ran over it with a bus and it would have been safe you packed it that well mate!! Lol

I seen that pulsar military chronograph in argos for £99, damm nice watch!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Great you got it! aren't they gorgeous?


Yes, verrrrrrry nice ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You could have ran over it with a bus and it would have been safe you packed it that well mate!! Lol
> 
> I seen that pulsar military chronograph in argos for £99, damm nice watch!!
> 
> Chico


 I see I got the 13000 comment and I did not even notice lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would love to say me but I would go sharky or foxyy or blanchy your man lol


are you trying to say I buy a lot of watches? lol not me this time ;-)


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

EYKI Overfly arrived today.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> are you trying to say I buy a lot of watches? lol not me this time ;-)


 just few (hundred) hehe a mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> EYKI Overfly arrived today.


wots the verdict then fox?

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Colour: powdery blue/ denim
Looked good but on reflection would have prefered black or green.
Domed crystal
Small crown. Position 1 sets day and date,clockwise sets one and anti sets the other.
Proper movement al33a inside. 
Strap 22mm wide canvas lined with suede type material. Very stiff hope it wears in quick. Certainly worlds apart from our crappy straps. Impressive large buckle (no branding on strap or buckle)


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how's the red bull going


Hmm. 35 watchers, only one bid. I've had questions regarding postage to Bulgaria and Portugal. 3 days to go.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

couple of parcels the day

nice accurist got in a trade with ITMW well chuffed with it!!









PVD deployment clasp for the pilot









chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Also got a dozen magazine holders to keep them in a folder. Same as subscribers should have. Just need to buy a binder now.

Will post link and price. She said she has many

Hmm paid £2.19
But she hasnt listed them again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> couple of parcels the day
> 
> nice accurist got in a trade with ITMW well chuffed with it!!
> 
> ...


 lol that looks that good I want It back haha glad your happy mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Sodding baboons at Knowsley Safari park have pulled the passenger wing mirrior off ! Glad we went in the wife's car now LOL !










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol that looks that good I want It back haha glad your happy mate


lol well happy mate the size is spot on, gonni stick it on an orange nato!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys, anyone buying HMT pilots from india know how long shipping usually takes? I bought 2 about 3 weeks ago and the seller is now asking for my feedback but the watches haven't arrived yet lol also royal mail doesn't recognise the tracking number he gave me!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> PVD deployment clasp for the pilot
> 
> View attachment 1509506
> 
> ...


WOW that really looks the part


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

HMT from shah123times on ebay
Ordered 23rd April
Estimated delivery was 7th-22nd May
Marked as posted 28th April
Arrived 3rd May


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> WOW that really looks the part


yeah it sets it right off sharky, well pleased!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey guys, anyone buying HMT pilots from india know how long shipping usually takes? I bought 2 about 3 weeks ago and the seller is now asking for my feedback but the watches haven't arrived yet lol also royal mail doesn't recognise the tracking number he gave me!


the one I'm looking at is about a month by the look of it


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey guys, anyone buying HMT pilots from india know how long shipping usually takes? I bought 2 about 3 weeks ago and the seller is now asking for my feedback but the watches haven't arrived yet lol also royal mail doesn't recognise the tracking number he gave me!


I won the auction on the 9th, paid the next day, it shipped on the 12th and the estimated delivery is on or before the 16th of June.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> yeah it sets it right off sharky, well pleased!
> 
> chico


I've ordered one for my Pilot


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I won the auction on the 9th, paid the next day, it shipped on the 12th and the estimated delivery is on or before the 16th of June.


so that's a possible 4 week delivery then? I was expecting that sort of time scale so I was surprised he was chasing it after only 2 weeks, maybe he put it on the slow boat lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> so that's a possible 4 week delivery then? I was expecting that sort of time scale so I was surprised he was chasing it after only 2 weeks, maybe he put it on the slow boat lol


I paid for mine on the 15th and still no sign


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I paid for mine on the 15th and still no sign


I won the auction for mine on 19th May, dispatched 'immediately' and not arrived yet. I have an India Post tracking number which doesn't work.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> so that's a possible 4 week delivery then? I was expecting that sort of time scale so I was surprised he was chasing it after only 2 weeks, maybe he put it on the slow boat lol


Yeah, it's silly alright. How can he expect feedback on a watch that hasn't been delivered. Did they give you feedback?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I cock it up and I'm keeping the strap but the watch is up for a flip/ trade / whatever ?  any takers lol  and I made a nice box for it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, it's silly alright. How can he expect feedback on a watch that hasn't been delivered. Did they give you feedback?


No, not yet. india tracking is useless. it'll come when it comes I guess lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No, not yet. india tracking is useless. it'll come when it comes I guess lol


I'm not convinced there's any tracking at all. With the amount of us that have ordered them, surely one of us would have gotten a tracking update by now. The ebay tracking function hasn't had an update and my tracking number doesn't seem to exist on the India post website


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I'm not convinced there's any tracking at all. With the amount of us that have ordered them, surely one of us would have gotten a tracking update by now. The ebay tracking function hasn't had an update and my tracking number doesn't seem to exist on the India post website


mine is recognised on the india tracking site but the last entry was dated may 15th! 2 weeks and no change is odd but if it's on a boat somewhere going round the world it won't change till it hits land lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ITMY the accurist arrived this morning and I'm over the moon mate, it's a peach, size is great and sits perfect on my wrist!!
> 
> Cheers again mate
> 
> Chico


look what I found on ebay! INFANTRY Men&apos;s Army Pilot Date Day Quartz Analog Wrist Watch White Dial Leather | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> look what I found on ebay! INFANTRY Men&apos;s Army Pilot Date Day Quartz Analog Wrist Watch White Dial Leather | eBay
> 
> View attachment 1509637


 that's nice but I have had my fill of quartz so I'm in to mech at the minute


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi folks. Although I love this watch I'm not sure I'd wear a small watch like this. Maybe it's actually the size I should be wearing with my small wrists. Would any of you wear small watches like this one?



















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi folks. Although I love this watch I'm not sure I'd wear a small watch like this. Maybe it's actually the size I should be wearing with my small wrists. Would any of you wear small watches like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep fancy a trade


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's nice but I have had my fill of quartz so I'm in to mech at the minute


same here really BUT there's a lot to be said for not having to keep winding watches up lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> same here really BUT there's a lot to be said for not having to keep winding watches up lol


 yeah I got quite a few of the quartz but I don't know at the minute I'm a bit jaded to quartz and I don't really know why


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yep fancy a trade


Nah I like this one too much. I won't get into how accurate it is because it ain't lol.

I love this little watch ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nah I like this one too much. I won't get into how accurate it is because it ain't lol.
> 
> I love this little watch ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


dam hehe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I got quite a few of the quartz but I don't know at the minute I'm a bit jaded to quartz and I don't really know why


it's because once you see a "real" auto/manual movement a quartz seems like a toy in comparison! there is a lot of beauty to be seen in a clockwork movement! ;-)


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi folks. Although I love this watch I'm not sure I'd wear a small watch like this. Maybe it's actually the size I should be wearing with my small wrists. Would any of you wear small watches like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favourite watches to wear is 30mm, and I have a 50mm that fits quite comfortable on my wrist.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's because once you see a "real" auto/manual movement a quartz seems like a toy in comparison! there is a lot of beauty to be seen in a clockwork movement! ;-)


yeah function compared to function and beauty with a mech it's probably that one time the mechs was silly money to buy but now they are really great prices around


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> One of my favourite watches to wear is 30mm, and I have a 50mm that fits quite comfortable on my wrist.


Yes its whatever you like yourself, I'm really starting to like white dials they compliment all case types IMO, think I'll give this one more wrist time oh and its thanks to ITMYs spring bars that I got the strap on this


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes its whatever you like yourself, I'm really starting to like white dials they compliment all case types IMO, think I'll give this one more wrist time oh and its thanks to ITMYs spring bars that I got the strap on this


 any time pep I'm not having you pay for them at four quid each or whatever it was just give me a shout and if I have them they are yours


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Smeller
EM finally responded to your comment I posted up

Steve Jones‎Eaglemoss Military
24 May at 11:58 ·

I've been asked to post this by a member of the WUS forum: "I'm still awake, I'm still fuming. Eagle moss have now resorted to putting batterys in dog turds, posting them through my letter box and then helping themselves to my money for the privilege. I've a good mind to post one or two of my dogs turds to them and see how they like it. I honestly feel violated and they didn't even have the decency to lube me up first."

Like · · 71


7 people like this.











Write a comment...

__
_Eaglemoss Military Hey Steve, sorry to hear that your friend from the forum is unhappy. If you could encourage them to send us a pm through the FB page, we can hopefully resolve any problems they're having. They can also email [email protected] with any queries they have._


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

"Dear Eaglemoss, please stop sending me dog turds with batteries in them, and send me something decent with a battery in it, like a Parnis or a Manbush.
Oh, and pass the KY....."


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have not bought issue 8 as it is not good enough perhaps no 9 will be better we shall see


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I cock it up and I'm keeping the strap but the watch is up for a flip/ trade / whatever ?  any takers lol  and I made a nice box for it


hiya smeagal this one's around lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi folks. Although I love this watch I'm not sure I'd wear a small watch like this. Maybe it's actually the size I should be wearing with my small wrists. Would any of you wear small watches like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear small watches for work so I dont break them


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hiya smeagal this one's around lol


You could have painted on a sub dial itmy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You could have painted on a sub dial itmy


lol I just rub one sub-dial off lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> "Dear Eaglemoss, please stop sending me dog turds with batteries in them, and send me something decent with a battery in it, like a Parnis or a Manbush.
> Oh, and pass the KY....."


Cheers Chrono that give me a giggle !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought I'd try my Ray on a black grey nato, what do you think? I like it ;-)

















Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyway got back from the safari park after the baboons had torn various bits from the wife's car (lol) and the post fairy had been and brought the Jaragar that I bought to replace the one with the broken glass that I gave to ITMW. I've got to say its a beauty. I prefer it to the other one. It was £3.98 more but in my opinion is far superior.
45mm case 50mm with crown. The lugs measure 24mm. 
I really like the silver face with blue hands. The sub dials are date, day and 24hr. The strap unlike the other one is genuine leather. The buckle has the Jarager logo though my phone camera wouldn't pick it up. The mechanical movement is behind a display back and I have to say that it looks better that the one in the Jaragar Monaco.
All in all I am very pleased with it and I would recommend it to any one.














































Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I thought I'd try my Ray on a black grey nato, what do you think? I like it ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Bond esque Sharky it looks very nice.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I thought I'd try my Ray on a black grey nato, what do you think? I like it ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice in a 'shaken, not stirred' kind of way

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have not bought issue 8 as it is not good enough perhaps no 9 will be better we shall see


No. 9 - the Japanese pilot is much better. Similar size to good ol Lufty 
And has unusual hands too. Only downside to it is there's no lume at all on it. That's right - Japanese pilot has no lume on the hands or face - nuffin!









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

That's a fine looking watch WS, enjoy

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> No. 9 - the Japanese pilot is much better. Similar size to good ol Lufty
> And has unusual hands too. Only downside to it is there's no lume at all on it. That's right - Japanese pilot has no lume on the hands or face - nuffin!
> 
> 
> ...


 war what is it good for absolutley nuffin 
l


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's a fine looking watch WS, enjoy
> 
> Chico


Thanks Chico, I can't stop looking at it 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thanks Chico, I can't stop looking at it
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I know that feeling mate!! LOL

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I thought I'd try my Ray on a black grey nato, what do you think? I like it ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on the black/grey! did you check out the lume yet, is awesome on the ray


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anyway got back from the safari park after the baboons had torn various bits from the wife's car (lol) and the post fairy had been and brought the Jaragar that I bought to replace the one with the broken glass that I gave to ITMW. I've got to say its a beauty. I prefer it to the other one. It was £3.98 more but in my opinion is far superior.
> 45mm case 50mm with crown. The lugs measure 24mm.
> I really like the silver face with blue hands. The sub dials are date, day and 24hr. The strap unlike the other one is genuine leather. The buckle has the Jarager logo though my phone camera wouldn't pick it up. The mechanical movement is behind a display back and I have to say that it looks better that the one in the Jaragar Monaco.
> All in all I am very pleased with it and I would recommend it to any one.
> ...


Wow that looks fecking great WS! stunner!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow that looks fecking great WS! stunner!


Yeah I'm well chuffed and for under £15 it's a bargain.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I'm well chuffed and for under £15 it's a bargain.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


How can they do all that for £15???? And then you look at the EM baboons (whistle) and what they make lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I thought I'd try my Ray on a black grey nato, what do you think? I like it ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks just like my subby on its Bond NATO! Lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey guys, anyone buying HMT pilots from india know how long shipping usually takes? I bought 2 about 3 weeks ago and the seller is now asking for my feedback but the watches haven't arrived yet lol also royal mail doesn't recognise the tracking number he gave me!


There is a guy on the forums called Fateh, he has a thread on HMT and is a very knowledgeable guy to speak to. He also sells HMT watches here so anything you want to know about them he's your man.

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Looks just like my subby on its Bond NATO! Lol


Yes, it is very similar lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How can they do all that for £15???? And then you look at the EM baboons (whistle) and what they make lol


well issue 8 hands don't seem to be very lume and I put it up for trade /flip / or whatever and not a one comment lol I think mwc are over so I turn it in to this so hello to wonky's and chunky's and shiny's little sister brit


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just lost out on 2 bids ended up getting the one I put up the other day looks ok to me the winner watch for 14 quid white face


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I thought I'd try my Ray on a black grey nato, what do you think? I like it ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic. Absolutely classic.

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Looks just like my subby on its Bond NATO! Lol


Bosh!









Not quite the same quality, but still the second best of the MWC


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Classic. Absolutely classic.
> 
> Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


 got to get that watch at holiday time july looks good for me


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Classic. Absolutely classic.
> 
> Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


Shaggy what's the lume like on the seiko solar cause I was watching a review and the dude says it was poor?

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well it looks like I've ripped off by a seller off ali express! I took a chance buying a sterile MM looking watch for about £17! the tracking says the item was delivered to a Cardiff address on the 24th of May but that's not quite where I live lol. I got an email off ali express telling me "Your order 62150213320578 has been frozen due to suspicious seller activity" . hopefully at some point I may get a refund, I'm just glad it wasn't a huge amount :-(


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Practically the same under the skin. Price wise the Parnis is half what the others are.
Can't figure out why the Louis dubath has buttons. Which watch?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> Practically the same under the skin. Price wise the Parnis is half what the others are.
> Can't figure out why the Louis dubath has buttons. Which watch?


Parnis, no question in my mind, pure class


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Practically the same under the skin. Price wise the Parnis is half what the others are.
> Can't figure out why the Louis dubath has buttons. Which watch?


David I would say the buttons are probably for quick setting the day & date, out of the 3 I would take the parnis, but I need to say that cause I've bought one!! Lol

But out of the three I would say the seagull is probably the best watch for fit and finish

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Practically the same under the skin. Price wise the Parnis is half what the others are.
> Can't figure out why the Louis dubath has buttons. Which watch?


with out a doubt best quality movement in my opinion mate  
and the two buttons one is for date and one is day : )


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anyway got back from the safari park after the baboons had torn various bits from the wife's car (lol) and the post fairy had been and brought the Jaragar that I bought to replace the one with the broken glass that I gave to ITMW. I've got to say its a beauty. I prefer it to the other one. It was £3.98 more but in my opinion is far superior.
> 45mm case 50mm with crown. The lugs measure 24mm.
> I really like the silver face with blue hands. The sub dials are date, day and 24hr. The strap unlike the other one is genuine leather. The buckle has the Jarager logo though my phone camera wouldn't pick it up. The mechanical movement is behind a display back and I have to say that it looks better that the one in the Jaragar Monaco.
> All in all I am very pleased with it and I would recommend it to any one.
> ...


Oh, the temptation is starting again, oooooooh noooooo.......

Resisting the urge to hit the button on this looker;

New JARAGAR white/black dial Multifunctional 6 hands AutoMechanical watch | eBay

How good does that look, and it's on a ss bracelet too. EM, you are the weakest link, goodbye!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> with out a doubt best quality movement in my opinion mate
> and the two buttons one is for date and one is day : )


Not to keen on the font on that and the case size is a bit small for my taste

Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Oh, the temptation is starting again, oooooooh noooooo.......
> 
> Resisting the urge to hit the button on this looker;
> 
> ...


Can't fault Jaragar at all so my advice is......do it....do it...............DO IT !!!!!!!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Oh, the temptation is starting again, oooooooh noooooo.......
> 
> Resisting the urge to hit the button on this looker;
> 
> ...


Nice, it's a kind of homage to the Tissot PRC 200, and that can only be a good thing!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not to keen on the font on that and the case size is a bit small for my taste
> 
> Chico


funny thing I'm not really in to these watches but that one would have been my choice I like the way the subs are


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so what is your oldest watch ?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice, it's a kind of homage to the Tissot PRC 200, and that can only be a good thing!
> 
> Chico


It has a nod to the Omega Speedmaster too, with the black face, three dials, and the tachymetre faux bezel.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here you go lads..this is it, the big one. I've found a quiz online, 'What British Biscuit Are You?'. This should be a lot of fun!

Which British Biscuit Are You? : Food Network UK

So what does it reckon we all are then?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

According to that I am a JAFFA CAKE. 

I bloody love those as well. I don't really eat things like that these days (too much sugar) but I used to be a monster for them.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Evening all. I don't seem to get 5 minutes these days, work is hectic, home life is hectic!!

Nothing watch orientated coming through my letter box at the moment, other than an adjustable case holder en route from china. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> According to that I am a JAFFA CAKE.
> 
> I bloody love those as well. I don't really eat things like that these days (too much sugar) but I used to be a monster for them.


I'm a Jaffa Cake too! and they are my all time favourite! I do a full packet in one sitting quite often lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm a bourbon. I must admit I live those chocolatey buggers !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm a Jaffa cake too .............. I think everyone might be a Jaffa cake 

Funnily enough I can happily walk post an open packet of Jaffa cakes

Oops me and WS posted at the same time lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening all. I don't seem to get 5 minutes these days, work is hectic, home life is hectic!!
> 
> Nothing watch orientated coming through my letter box at the moment, other than an adjustable case holder en route from china.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hiya mate had any luck with your bezel mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi mate. To be honest this is the first time I've sat down since 8am this morning lol

I'm gonna have a fair crack at it at the weekend, hopefully I'll get 5 mins lol

I went to put my Ziegler on this morning and it had stopped about 3 hours after a full wind, I gave it a swing to get it going and the second hand went nuts!! It would sweep a couple of seconds and then skip 5/6 seconds, then go back to sweeping .... and so on.

It's working fine now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hi mate. To be honest this is the first time I've sat down since 8am this morning lol
> 
> I'm gonna have a fair crack at it at the weekend, hopefully I'll get 5 mins lol
> 
> ...


lol I think you need to go old school my yema like forty odd years old and I ant had one problem with it lol sometimes the old one's are the best


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm a jaffa cake too...must be the watch shape biccy look?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I'm a jaffa cake too...must be the watch shape biccy look?


And there was me thinking you were going to be a Hob Nob.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

oh and have you all tried the aldi jaffa cake homages, they are lovely, dare I say, better than the original.....


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> No. 9 - the Japanese pilot is much better. Similar size to good ol Lufty
> And has unusual hands too. Only downside to it is there's no lume at all on it. That's right - Japanese pilot has no lume on the hands or face - nuffin!
> 
> 
> ...


I went back to Smiths later today 5.20pm and they still had No. 8 (first time I've seen that happen, they usually have all gone like a shot). So decided I will NOT get No. 8. I'd rather wait and get 2, 3, or even 4 of the Japanese one. It does look good.

HOWEVER, I will be tackling Eaglemoss under the Trades Desciption act if it doesn't have any Lumi.
LOOK
this is how they are advertising it... WITH lumi on the 12 3 6 and 9. In fact, look closely on your photo above and you can just see it is lumi!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so what is your oldest watch ?


my seiko kinetic 5M42-0H20, circa 1998

















chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> And there was me thinking you were going to be a Hob Nob.


The marines of biscuits  hard as nails lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, homage biscuits. Do you reckon that out there somewhere there is a biscuit forum, and on some little corner of it there is a an Affordable Biscuit sub forum. People on there are like "Yeah well I love Jaffa Cakes but I can't afford them so I bought the Lidl homage version, it was bloody awful I took one bite and all the chocolate fell off".


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here you go lads..this is it, the big one. I've found a quiz online, 'What British Biscuit Are You?'. This should be a lot of fun!
> 
> Which British Biscuit Are You? : Food Network UK
> 
> So what does it reckon we all are then?


Jaffa cake. Which is correct.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> oh and have you all tried the aldi jaffa cake homages, they are lovely, dare I say, better than the original.....


you need to try the M&S ones, god they are dynamite!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, homage biscuits. Do you reckon that out there somewhere there is a biscuit forum, and on some little corner of it there is a an Affordable Biscuit sub forum. People on there are like "Yeah well I love Jaffa Cakes but I can't afford them so I bought the Lidl homage version, it was bloody awful I took one bite and all the chocolate fell off".


I'm sure there is and they probably have a little laugh about watches to take the edge off their biscuit addiction hehehe!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, homage biscuits. Do you reckon that out there somewhere there is a biscuit forum, and on some little corner of it there is a an Affordable Biscuit sub forum. People on there are like "Yeah well I love Jaffa Cakes but I can't afford them so I bought the Lidl homage version, it was bloody awful I took one bite and all the chocolate fell off".


As long as they're not having dog eggs replacing the orangey bit in the middle !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> you need to try the M&S ones, god they are dynamite!!
> 
> chico


Jaysus check out yer man with his M&S biscuits!!!!!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what is your oldest watch ?


Seiko 5. Think I is about 30 years old. Strap,is new, it is currently on the RAF 'chronometer' fake snake strap.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

With a cup of tea now ☺










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here my yema


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Jaysus check out yer man with his M&S biscuits!!!!!


They're probably the Rolex of the biscuit world.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> They're probably the Rolex of the biscuit world.


shaggy did you see my post asking about the quality of the solar diver's lume? is it good?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you imagine the sub forums on a biscuit forum all with their respective WRUE today threads lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

whats the story with the yema? never seen one before mate

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> shaggy did you see my post asking about the quality of the solar diver's lume? is it good?
> 
> chico


I'm sure I seen a youtube review of the solar and the lume was great?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> whats the story with the yema? never seen one before mate
> 
> chico


it's a yema sous marine it's a French dive watch from the early 70's mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think this is my oldest watch?

Is NOS I'm told but from 70's










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm sure I seen a youtube review of the solar and the lume was great?


I was watching one as well mate and the guy said the lume wasn't great and i found that strange for a seiko diver!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> it's a yema sous marine it's a French dive watch from the early 70's mate


nice man, iv no had that urge for vintage watches yet, mostly due to there smaller size. but i love the look of this (im a sucker for a chrono)









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I was just on the russkie WRUW thread and seen a beauty and its a bigun

Vintage Russian Made Slava Automatic MEN'S Wristwatch | eBay

wonder how much this will go for


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was just on the russkie WRUW thread and seen a beauty and its a bigun
> 
> Vintage Russian Made Slava Automatic MEN'S Wristwatch | eBay
> 
> wonder how much this will go for


can really go wrong with a slava .. I got one an it's great


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can really go wrong with a slava .. I got one an it's great


I thought you had one, is it the one with the small face and big numbers?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> And there was me thinking you were going to be a Hob Nob.


I am the Milk Chocolate HobNob!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Shaggy what's the lume like on the seiko solar cause I was watching a review and the dude says it was poor?
> 
> Chico


Poor Lume? I don't know what he is talking about, this has got the usual outstanding Seiko diver lume. I've just done a little test and charged up the Monster, Ray and Solar and placed them all side by side. After a little while you could see that the Monster had the best lume but the Solar was very close behind and ahead of the Ray. I might actually do a proper test in a day or two and throw in the EcoZilla and Nighthawk and see how they conpare over a period of time with some pictures.

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what is your oldest watch ?


I don't really have an old watch as such, mainly because I like the look of shiny new flawless metal and glass lol most of mine are prob less than 5 years old!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was just on the russkie WRUW thread and seen a beauty and its a bigun
> 
> Vintage Russian Made Slava Automatic MEN'S Wristwatch | eBay
> 
> wonder how much this will go for


about 25 to 3o so if under 20 grab it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

off topic again but if any of you guys can prise yourself away from the endless hunt for watches for a couple of hours and watch this documentary, I'd love to debate the content 

Is absolutely fascinating and curious, and the guy that talks in it (is an interview) had a violent death April last and he had some things to say, that perhaps needed to be said?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I thought you had one, is it the one with the small face and big numbers?


No thats a raketa it was the blue face with a white boarder and hexgon shape small about the size of a two pound coin


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Poor Lume? I don't know what he is talking about, this has got the usual outstanding Seiko diver lume. I've just done a little test and charged up the Monster, Ray and Solar and placed them all side by side. After a little while you could see that the Monster had the best lume but the Solar was very close behind and ahead of the Ray. I might actually do a proper test in a day or two and throw in the EcoZilla and Nighthawk and see how they conpare over a period of time with some pictures.
> 
> Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


Thats what i thought, would be good to see some comparison shots if it's not to much bother mate.

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Seiko 5. Think I is about 30 years old. Strap,is new, it is currently on the RAF 'chronometer' fake snake strap.


I could spend a fortune just on Seiko 5s. New and old.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> off topic again but if any of you guys can prise yourself away from the endless hunt for watches for a couple of hours and watch this documentary, I'd love to debate the content
> 
> Is absolutely fascinating and curious, and the guy that talks in it (is an interview) had a violent death April last and he had some things to say, that perhaps needed to be said?


I agree with almost every word, I watched this a couple of years ago and it opened my eyes.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here you go lads..this is it, the big one. I've found a quiz online, 'What British Biscuit Are You?'. This should be a lot of fun!
> 
> Which British Biscuit Are You? : Food Network UK
> 
> So what does it reckon we all are then?


I'm a milk chocolate Hob Nob! Hard as nails, but with a sweet side.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this is worth a look if it was a mech I would be all over it but it's a dam nice copy of a sekonda/poljot ..... Sekonda From Sixties Reissue For Sale in Limerick City, Limerick from fando ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I agree with almost every word, I watched this a couple of years ago and it opened my eyes.


Food for thought lol. I re watched recently and blew me away again lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OMG! This really is a beautiful watch! 

























Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this is worth a look if it was a mech I would be all over it but it's a dam nice copy of a sekonda/poljot ..... Sekonda From Sixties Reissue For Sale in Limerick City, Limerick from fando ...


I asked him how much to post to UK 

Any post today ITMY?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I asked him how much to post to UK
> 
> Any post today ITMY?


not been updated but I don't get the post till about noon  trust me you will know when I got them lol and so will everyone else haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

And with the new blue strap 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not been updated but I don't get the post till about noon  trust me you will know when I got them lol and so will everyone else haha


I hope you get them today!!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I hope you get them today!!!


 me too


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Any idea how easy the crystals on these will be to replace?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> And with the new blue strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous! I gave the other one on the way, without the open heart. Did you get it from Parnishop?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Food for thought lol. I re watched recently and blew me away again lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I didn't realise he had died. I smell a rat.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I didn't realise he had died. I smell a rat.


A self inflicted gun shot to the head. I read that yesterday and nearly got sick. The poor guy 😐

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A self inflicted gun shot to the head. I read that yesterday and nearly got sick. The poor guy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I am going to watch it in the background again today in his honour,while I work.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am going to watch it in the background again today in his honour,while I work.


Maybe you and I could be the 100th monkey :-!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That is gorgeous! I gave the other one on the way, without the open heart. Did you get it from Parnishop?


No, it's from the manbush ;-) I really need to stop now lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No, it's from the manbush ;-) I really need to stop now lol


It is beautiful, I love it!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It is beautiful, I love it!


Did you go for EMS shipping? that's pretty quick, has yours reached the UK yet?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine is in China somewhere, according to EMS. then again, I trust Nick Clegg more than EMS's website...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I got a watch from what I thought was the UK, gave me a tracking number for a spanish courier and all they say is 'in transit' blasted ebay!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

On my wish list


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> And with the new blue strap
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Sharky that is fecking beautiful man!! Can't wait to get mine!!

Chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what is your oldest watch ?











This is my oldest watch, an Ingersoll which was a present for passing my O Levels. I haven't worn it for years and unfortunately when I wound it it doesn't work, time for a professional service. The oldest watch I have is my Dad's Ed Kummer Atlantic which dates from around 1945, and his RAF service. Would likely be called a ladies watch today, but that was typical for workaday mens watches then.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1510550
> 
> 
> This is my oldest watch, an Ingersoll which was a present for passing my O Levels. I haven't worn it for years and unfortunately when I wound it it doesn't work, time for a professional service. The oldest watch I have is my Dad's Ed Kummer Atlantic which dates from around 1945, and his RAF service. Would likely be called a ladies watch today, but that was typical for workaday mens watches then.


Wow I bet both those watches have tales to tell!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sharky that is fecking beautiful man!! Can't wait to get mine!!
> 
> Chico


I'm not sure what happened with customs, both watches were marked as $30 by manbush. the pilot got through, the PR didn't lol. I'm glad only 1 got caught and also glad he only marked it as $30, £3.58 is 20% of $30


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure what happened with customs, both watches were marked as $30 by manbush. the pilot got through, the PR didn't lol. I'm glad only 1 got caught and also glad he only marked it as $30, £3.58 is 20% of $30


That's wot happened with mine mate, first one got caught & destroyed & replacement got thru no probs!! According to the tracking mines is in the UK, so hopefully soon!!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's wot happened with mine mate, first one got caught & destroyed & replacement got thru no probs!! According to the tracking mines is in the UK, so hopefully soon!!!
> 
> Chico


I wonder how much really gets destroyed, or ends up on the wrists of those sneaky customs officers lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Look what the postie brought.............










It's ITMW's chunky !!! I'm made up mate it looks fab. My seven year old daughter (who is wearing my old soki on subbys blue nylon strap) has just seen it and has asked can she have it ! The girls got taste, I keep catching her in my bedroom looking at all the watches on my bedside table. I think she's been bitten by the watch bug.
Thanks again ITMW I LOVE IT !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Look what the postie brought.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell you what mate I will toss this in the post tomorrow to her for you mate least someone will like a issue 8 lol and It should be the right size mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Any idea how easy the crystals on these will be to replace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one on the right easy take the mech out and push out wards the other could be tricky if the bezel rotates if you was to take the bezel off and you mite be able to get at It that way


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> tell you what mate I will toss this in the post tomorrow to her for you mate least someone will like a issue 8 lol and It should be the right size mate


ITMW you are a wonderful human being. I have just shown her the picture you have uploaded and she is made up "now I will have a collection daddy" ! Bless her. Emma told me to tell you thank you very much ITMW. You have made a little girl very happy.
Here is a picture of her tiny little arm wearing my old soki.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ITMW you are a wonderful human being. I have just shown her the picture you have uploaded and she is made up "now I will have a collection daddy" ! Bless her. Emma told me to tell you thank you very much ITMW. You have made a little girl very happy.
> Here is a picture of her tiny little arm wearing my old soki.
> 
> 
> ...


no worry's mate do you want the strap to ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> no worry's mate do you want the strap to ?


If you don't want it mate but if you do then that's fine 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> If you don't want it mate but if you do then that's fine
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 no worry's I will pack it now and post in the morning mate 

what colour does she want brown or black ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Cheers mate she can't wait !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers mate she can't wait !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 have edited last msg lol so which colour ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Whatever you think look best mate.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I wonder how much really gets destroyed, or ends up on the wrists of those sneaky customs officers lol


I know mate, i couldn't believe it when she told me that on the phone, i was distraught!! :-x any wrist shots?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Whatever you think look best mate.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 take your pick


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I hope none of you guys are bidding on this?? the seller says it needs a new battery WTF!!!

Panerai Radiomir Submersible, NO RESERVE!! | eBay

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

They didn't come itmy? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They didn't come itmy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 they say it was received in gb at 19:38 so fingers cross for tomorrow


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

No post tomorrow? Ffs I'd of been quicker walking to Cork and over to brum lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No post tomorrow? Ffs I'd of been quicker walking to Cork and over to brum lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 normal Saturday post here I think so chance tomorrow


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> take your pick


Hiya ITMW. Phew, that was hard work trying to get a little girl to make a decision ! Right Emma said she'd like the black one please 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> normal Saturday post here I think so chance tomorrow


Ok. Fingers crossed ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya ITMW. Phew, that was hard work trying to get a little girl to make a decision ! Right Emma said she'd like the black one please
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 lol are we sure I will give it five minute before I put it on just in case she changes her mind lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> I hope none of you guys are bidding on this?? the seller says it needs a new battery WTF!!!
> 
> Panerai Radiomir Submersible, NO RESERVE!! | eBay
> 
> chico


That's about as real as Katie Price`s t!ts.

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol are we sure I will give it five minute before I put it on just in case she changes her mind lol


LOL !! No need lad once she makes her mind up she never changes it !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I know mate, i couldn't believe it when she told me that on the phone, i was distraught!! :-x any wrist shots?
> 
> chico


I bet you were! He you go ;-) 


















Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I bet you were! He you go ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


superb mate cheers |> looks great on that strap, did you fit the deployment?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

After wearing my baby desert shield yesterday I went for something a little bigger today ☺










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL !! No need lad once she makes her mind up she never changes it !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 ready to post lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ready to post lol


ITMW I've said it once and I'll say it again your a star lad. Emma is very excited 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


Looks great to me, don't know wot that guy was on!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks great to me, don't know wot that guy was on!!
> 
> chico


Nowt wrong with dat lume!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> View attachment 1510550
> 
> 
> This is my oldest watch, an Ingersoll which was a present for passing my O Levels. I haven't worn it for years and unfortunately when I wound it it doesn't work, time for a professional service. The oldest watch I have is my Dad's Ed Kummer Atlantic which dates from around 1945, and his RAF service. Would likely be called a ladies watch today, but that was typical for workaday mens watches then.


loving both these a lot then need some tlc then I say wear them and enjoy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Whose the nicest person in a hospital? 

The ultra sound man :-d

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Whose the nicest person in a hospital?
> 
> The ultra sound man :-d
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


hmmmmm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Out sitting in the new gazebo watching smeagal playing about reading back posts on my phone nice and sunny here

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Out sitting in the new gazebo watching smeagal playing about reading back posts on my phone nice and sunny here
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


They don't call it sunny glasgow for nothing smeagal!! Beautiful day!!

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk on the prowl


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, just checked eBay and I have two watches incoming, and no bids on the two I am selling... Oops!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, just checked eBay and I have two watches incoming, and no bids on the two I am selling... Oops!


what you selling?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> I hope none of you guys are bidding on this?? the seller says it needs a new battery WTF!!!
> 
> Panerai Radiomir Submersible, NO RESERVE!! | eBay
> 
> chico


Wouldn't touch that with a bargepole. No box, no papers, and the starting price for a Panerai is about £3,500. Either that's a VERY good bargain, or it's an expensive ripoff.
Either way I wouldn't touch it.

Huge clue _"It has recently stopped ticking and is *in need of a new battery*."_
Since when does an automatic require a battery? 
Answer: When it's not a genuine Panerai.

EDIT: After looking at the Panerai website, here's my view:
1. Only the Luminor was made as a submersible. No Radiomirs were.
2. No Radiomir came with a crown guard.
3. I can find no record of a Panerai in his design anywhere back to 1997.
4. Battery. Yeah, like high-quality Panerai automatics would need one.
5. The backplate states "Firenze 1860." Usually Firenzes have Firenze on the dial.
6. Firenze is a special specific to the Luminor, not the Radiomir.
7. The dial placing of Panerai is in the wrong place. It's usually centred just under the 12.
8. "REG TM" is missing from the crown guard.
9. Would you expect to see this on a nearly four grand watch? I wouldn't. Panerai wouldn't let a watch looking this poor out of their workshop.








I don't buy the seller's excuse that he hasn't had it certified (he'd be laughed out of the Panerai store with it) and he stuck it on ebay as he doesn't have any idea of its value. Bullsh1t. He knows exactly what its value is...... about £20.

My advice, that's a very poor fake. Pity the fool who parts with money for it.

I've emailed the seller and asked if he's given any thought to the fact he's selling a fake, and listed its faults.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what you selling?


This Accurist which I bought cos I liked the bracelet: GENTS ACCURIST MB860S Quartz Watch, Stainless Steel Bracelet | eBay

And this Stealth Diver which is cool, but I can't read the time on it! Stealth Diver Black Quartz Steel Watch With Grey Nato Strap | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Wouldn't touch that with a bargepole. No box, no papers, and the starting price for a Panerai is about £3,500. Either that's a VERY good bargain, or it's an expensive ripoff.
> Either way I wouldn't touch it.
> 
> Huge clue _"It has recently stopped ticking and is *in need of a new battery*."_
> ...


Right I'm at the circus and it's about to start and the wife's giving me dirty looks for being on the phone. So quickly would it be worth you reporting the item to eBay Chrono and save some poor sod getting spanked on the price ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Right I'm at the circus and it's about to start and the wife's giving me dirty looks for being on the phone. So quickly would it be worth you reporting the item to eBay Chrono and save some poor sod getting spanked on the price ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


That thought did cross my mind. I've posted a question which if it goes up should alert anyone.
At the end of the day, buyers should gen up on what they're buying.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> That thought did cross my mind. I've posted a question which if it goes up should alert anyone.
> At the end of the day, buyers should gen up on what they're buying.


I canny believe the price it's sitting at, numptys!!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

What is it. I'm lost lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That thought did cross my mind. I've posted a question which if it goes up should alert anyone.
> At the end of the day, buyers should gen up on what they're buying.


I don't think questions get automatically added to the listing anymore - the seller has the option to add them or not (in this case almost definitely not!)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've reported it to ebay. Pity the comments box only gives you 100 characters, just enough to point them to my post listing all its faults.

Other things about that listing got alarm bells going off for me - seller registered since 2005 but only one sale in the last year, bought/sold nothing at all in 2013. For an antiques dealer he's about a ****e as you can get. Heck, I sell more antiques than he does....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Wouldn't touch that with a bargepole. No box, no papers, and the starting price for a Panerai is about £3,500. Either that's a VERY good bargain, or it's an expensive ripoff.
> Either way I wouldn't touch it.
> 
> Huge clue _"It has recently stopped ticking and is *in need of a new battery*."_
> ...


 I see someone cancelled a bid at over £500 b///o good on wonder who that is good on him or her


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> What is it. I'm lost lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


It's a fake Panerai, Pep. Someone trying to flog a fake as a real one, pretending he doesn't know what it is.



> I hope none of you guys are bidding on this?? the seller says it needs a new battery WTF!!!
> 
> Panerai Radiomir Submersible, NO RESERVE!! | eBay
> 
> chico


My post here says it all https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-1320.html#post7885708


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> This Accurist which I bought cos I liked the bracelet: GENTS ACCURIST MB860S Quartz Watch, Stainless Steel Bracelet | eBay
> 
> And this Stealth Diver which is cool, but I can't read the time on it! Stealth Diver Black Quartz Steel Watch With Grey Nato Strap | eBay


I like the stealth diver Mike - am I right in thinking the bezel is plastic?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I canny believe the price it's sitting at, numptys!!
> 
> Chico


I would rather have this one a guys Parnis 44mm AUTOMTIC GMT WATCH


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's a fake Panerai, Pep. Someone trying to flog a fake as a real one, pretending he doesn't know what it is.
> 
> My post here says it all https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-watches-collection-magazine-986528-1320.html#post7885708


Surely someone buying a Panerai would know the difference?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> I see someone cancelled a bid at over £500 b///o good on wonder who that is good on him or her


I'd say that person just saved him/herself a whole heap of misery.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Surely someone buying a Panerai would know the difference?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


You'd think that, but not everyone knows the difference between a real and a fake. People just see the name.

The biggest clue for me was a Radiomir with a crown guard. Only Luminors have crown guards. I'm gobsmacked none of those bidders had realised, which means they really didn't have a clue what they were bidding on.
Rule #1 of buying anything - know what you are buying.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

to anyone else £500 but to you £13.99 easy money


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Casio MDV106 what's your opinions I'm liking more and more every time I see it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> Casio MDV106 what's your opinions I'm liking more and more every time I see it


good looking watch, but i thought you were staying away from quartz!!

what about this cult classic for £60, stick it on a leather or nato

seiko NH-35A auto movement
exhibition caseback

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invicta-Aut...8&qid=1401475258&sr=8-1&keywords=invicta+8926

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You'd think that, but not everyone knows the difference between a real and a fake. People just see the name.
> 
> The biggest clue for me was a Radiomir with a crown guard. Only Luminors have crown guards. I'm gobsmacked none of those bidders had realised, which means they really didn't have a clue what they were bidding on.
> Rule #1 of buying anything - know what you are buying.


As the aul saying goes 'a fool and his money are easily parted'

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> a fool and his money are easily parted'


Tolerate fools, rich ones


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I like the stealth diver Mike - am I right in thinking the bezel is plastic?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Yes it is plastic. Looks good though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> good looking watch, but i thought you were staying away from quartz!!
> 
> what about this cult classic for £60, stick it on a leather or nato
> 
> ...


that's why I'm just looking but a lot more often lol lol Invicta don't really do it for me like timberland hmmm (wink wink )lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Good idea that


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> that's why I'm just looking but a lot more often lol lol Invicta don't really do it for me like timberland hmmm (wink wink )lol


HA-HA, I seen u posted before me on that one!! You need to get onto the manbush and get a nice handwind pan homage!! You know it makes sense!! Lol

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> HA-HA, I seen u posted before me on that one!! You need to get onto the manbush and get a nice handwind pan homage!! You know it makes sense!! Lol
> 
> Chico


or maybe get someone to order me one then send that wonderful person a p.o hmmm


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> or maybe get someone to order me one then send that wonderful person a p.o hmmm


I'm sure that could be sorted mate, are you not hooked up with PayPal?

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm sure that could be sorted mate, are you not hooked up with PayPal?
> 
> Chico


 nah got issue with paypal lol and with my nature I would be always pulling the trigger on some watch or other lol I like to deal in cash then you can only spend what you got and can't put yourself in debt it happen once and it was hard sorting it so I said I would never put my self in a position to maybe do it again mate it's just not worth it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> nah got issue with paypal lol and with my nature I would be always pulling the trigger on some watch or other lol I like to deal in cash then you can only spend what you got and can't put yourself in debt it happen once and it was hard sorting it so I said I would never put my self in a position to maybe do it again mate it's just not worth it


been there mate, not pleasant!! my missus keeps my watch purchases on a tight reign now! lol :-d

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> HA-HA, I seen u posted before me on that one!! You need to get onto the manbush and get a nice handwind pan homage!! You know it makes sense!! Lol
> 
> Chico


I can't decide whether to save the money for THE PR if it ever shows up again or blow it on something else lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I can't decide whether to save the money for THE PR if it ever shows up again or blow it on something else lol


according to the manbush he didn't fill me with hope that i will ever be back in stock!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I can't decide whether to save the money for THE PR if it ever shows up again or blow it on something else lol


 lol know what you mean mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> according to the manbush he didn't fill me with hope that i will ever be back in stock!!
> 
> chico


well yeah, none of the usual suspects have it in stock either! I'm wondering whether to get a double watch winder instead! lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> well yeah, none of the usual suspects have it in stock either! I'm wondering whether to get a double watch winder instead! lol


sounds good mate, i think this will be my next purchase

















chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> sounds good mate, i think this will be my next purchase
> 
> View attachment 1511056
> 
> ...


that looks classy! is it more than 12 quid? lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> that looks classy! is it more than 12 quid? lol


LOL i'm afraid so mate a whole £36!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Back from the circus and while I was away on eBay I won this......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251538030280

And..........these!!...................

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161318736475

How's about that for under £13 !
How's about it ITMW I'm gonna have the one on the left, do you fancy the one on the right mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Anybody know what it actually means on eBay when it says payment pending ? I paid for both at the same time. The NATO straps say you have paid for this item and the HMT watches say payment pending. Any ideas anyone ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL i'm afraid so mate a whole £36!!
> 
> chico


I was thinking of this one. the free EM one says it's got space for 20. I wonder if it's anything like this! only £24!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anybody know what it actually means on eBay when it says payment pending ? I paid for both at the same time. The NATO straps say you have paid for this item and the HMT watches say payment pending. Any ideas anyone ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I think sometimes the seller has to actually accept the payment b4 it goes through


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think sometimes the seller has to actually accept the payment b4 it goes through


Cheers Sharky

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Back from the circus and while I was away on eBay I won this......
> Three Striped G10 NATO Nylon Watch Straps, Stainless Steel Buckles, 20mm | eBay
> 
> And..........these!!...................
> ...


well the pilot would have been my choice to


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well the pilot would have been my choice to


Let's see how long they take on the slow boat from India 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Back from the circus and while I was away on eBay I won this......
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251538030280
> 
> And..........these!!...................
> ...


I have just missed out on five HMTs I was winning until the listings ended whole I was watching Agents of SHIELD so I couldn't react. Hope one of you guys won them and not some stranger!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was thinking of this one. the free EM one says it's got space for 20. I wonder if it's anything like this! only £24!
> View attachment 1511106


Nice mate! I would love to see my missus face when she discovers the hidden layer full of watches!! Lol

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice mate! I would love to see my missus face when she discovers the hidden layer full of watches!! Lol
> 
> Chico


My wife actually just said ooh that's nice are you getting it! lol I'm still undecided whether to cancel my sub and just buy it or wait till the free one comes lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> My wife actually just said ooh that's nice are you getting it! lol I'm still undecided whether to cancel my sub and just buy it or wait till the free one comes lol


You've came this far you may as well get your freebie mate! How's the PR?

Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone know what the subscribers box looks like? Is it branded to match the watches or plain? There seems to be a few different pics on web / leaflets etc but no detailed info

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Anyone know what the subscribers box looks like? Is it branded to match the watches or plain? There seems to be a few different pics on web / leaflets etc but no detailed info
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I think it's the faux leather type that you get on eBay, some branding would be nice to tie it into the collection. But I don't think EM would consider it's subscribers enough to do this!!

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think it's the faux leather type that you get on eBay, some branding would be nice to tie it into the collection. But I don't think EM would consider it's subscribers enough to do this!!
> 
> Chico


Judging by EM's standards it will not match any of the pictures, will be too small for the watches, the locking clasp,will be painted on and delivery will be delayed


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think it's the faux leather type that you get on eBay, some branding would be nice to tie it into the collection. But I don't think EM would consider it's subscribers enough to do this!!
> 
> Chico


I think you're probably right. It's a shame if you are - some branding or a logo or something to match the watches would be good

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You've came this far you may as well get your freebie mate! How's the PR?
> 
> Chico


You're probably right about the box, as long as it comes next month as promised lol. The PR is still running lol it's gained about 3 seconds since I set it this morning. the reserve is just starting to go down since I took it off about 6pm. I was looking at it earlier and realised I'd watched the second hand go round for about 3 minutes lol it is a thing of beauty!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

How many non subscribers got issue 8 British 1950s watch I am one who did not get it


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> the locking clasp,will be painted on


Lol 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lol
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


It is inspired by watch boxes, but is not actually functional as a means to store watches...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> the locking clasp,will be painted on


PMSL superb!!! LOL


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> You're probably right about the box, as long as it comes next month as promised lol.


I don't think it'll be next month. The chrono-alike came with 3rd delivery & box 5th. Next month will only be 4th delivery.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> You're probably right about the box, as long as it comes next month as promised lol. The PR is still running lol it's gained about 3 seconds since I set it this morning. the reserve is just starting to go down since I took it off about 6pm. I was looking at it earlier and realised I'd watched the second hand go round for about 3 minutes lol it is a thing of beauty!


Lol I'm choking to get mine now!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I don't think it'll be next month. The chrono-alike came with 3rd delivery & box 5th. Next month will only be 4th delivery.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


next month is the 5th delivery. 1 doesn't count, then it goes 2/3, 4/5, 6/7, 8/9, 10/11 etc. it could still be delayed due to unforeseen circumstances lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> I don't think it'll be next month. The chrono-alike came with 3rd delivery & box 5th. Next month will only be 4th delivery.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Is that it's nickname, the chrono-alike!! Lol

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Eaglemoss have just revealed the design of the "inspired by" free watch display box! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> How many non subscribers got issue 8 British 1950s watch I am one who did not get it


 well I did it was naff so I turn it in to a world travel and am posting it to w.s in the morning


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Is that it's nickname, the chrono-alike!! Lol
> 
> Chico


No, just ****e will do.

edit, my bad. Thought you meant issue 8.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Eaglemoss have just revealed the design of the "inspired by" free watch display box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see one of their watches in the case


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Eaglemoss have just revealed the design of the "inspired by" free watch display box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, sir, are a legend


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well I did it was naff so I turn it in to a world travel and am posting it to w.s in the morning


Out the morra with the wee man to get sum pics with old wonky!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I see one of their watches in the case


that's actually a real sub dial with a painted on watch ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Smeagal, I take it your a fan of LOTR?

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Its because Sméagol looked like golum from lotr l also liked all the films

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi smeagal, I've not even gone to the shop to see what issue 8 looks like in the flesh, I won't be parting with £10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time the golden buddha

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Eaglemoss have just revealed the design of the "inspired by" free watch display box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL nice one


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> next month is the 5th delivery. 1 doesn't count, then it goes 2/3, 4/5, 6/7, 8/9, 10/11 etc. it could still be delayed due to unforeseen circumstances lol


Yeah you're right - i forgot about the delay with chrono-alike

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Is that it's nickname, the chrono-alike!! Lol
> 
> Chico


You know what they say - if the cap fits!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Eaglemoss have just revealed the design of the "inspired by" free watch display box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look - it's got 'inspired by' painted-on glass and everything!

Can't wait to get mine.

Perhaps, right now an EM employee is round the back of some large sports shop that sells trainers - harvesting inspired by shoe....er...I'm sorry, watch boxes.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol don't you hate it when you been waiting ages for something and when it arrives it looks like the parcels been use in a game of football hmmm  so I start to open the box with a bit of intrepidation so the box inside is squished on one side not good so open that and there a wrapped bundle in newspaper so take that out I can not here any twinkling of glass so. so far so good unwrap the newspaper and there a bubble wrap square so they are doing alright in protecting it so far so open them out and there my lovely new ruskie for my collection so I winded the poljot up and put it to one side started on the pobeda wound it up lovely and Woking a treat so I come back to the poljot and the hands have not moved so I set the time that works fine but the second hand is not moving oh bloody hell not the one I want most of the two lol so I think hang on it's obviously the box has been involve in a game of five a side so I gentle tap it against my hand nothing so I do it again nothing grrr so in a fit of despaired I drop it roughly on my table and go make myself a coffee and when I come back look

and oh yes thank pep for all your help in getting mate much appreciated it was to


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

They finally arrived! Are you happy with them bud?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They finally arrived! Are you happy with them bud?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


great mate I have just change the strap on the pod well worth the wait and he did a good job on packing them I was slightly concern for a while with the poljot but am happy now it's ticking away merrily so it's ready to go in the display now as a working one  so ya thank you for you hard work and give him a v.good feedback from me mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> great mate I have just change the strap on the pod well worth the wait and he did a good job on packing them I was slightly concern for a while with the poljot but am happy now it's ticking away merrily so it's ready to go in the display now as a working one  so ya thank you for you hard work and give him a v.good feedback from me mate


Phew. I think you need to head to the russkie WRUW and throw in the wrist shot.

Took time but they look great and I'd say they've quite rare?

Enjoy them mate ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Phew. I think you need to head to the russkie WRUW and throw in the wrist shot.
> 
> Took time but they look great and I'd say they've quite rare?
> 
> ...


 I mite do a wruw pic later I got to go the post office now can remember for what hmm  hehe mite be to post something


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Last night I went back and read the first 40 or so pages of this thread lol. Seems like years ago and some interesting predictions in there

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what a misery day it is here glad to be back lol but pop in to the post offices mail is away lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is a beautiful day here in Kildare. Triathlon on in my town today the 'tri athy'

Might go down and show those fitness freaks how it's done lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Dont know what the weather's like here lol been in work since 7

Im wearing my Acqua today. Its the perfect size for work


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Dont know what the weather's like here lol been in work since 7
> 
> Im wearing my Acqua today. Its the perfect size for work


 yeah if you every get bored of it you know who will look after it for you lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah if you every get bored of it you know who will look after it for you lol


Haha dont worry you'll be the first to know. I cant see it going anytime soon tho


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah if you every get bored of it you know who will look after it for you lol


never let it be said that you don't try lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> never let it be said that you don't try lol


lol you can say that again mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Day 2 for the parnis pr, and still going strong, it looks like it gains maybe 3 seconds a day and I can live with that  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> How many non subscribers got issue 8 British 1950s watch I am one who did not get it


Only the ones who sell on ebay. They're going to have a shock... this is a NON seller even at retail price. 
Smiths here still have both, and on a 'busy' Sat morning! Worst watch so far. 
Fake dials are the biggest no, no! Debenhams can sell em on their watches at 28 quid but that's Debenhams customers for you!
Don't bother. I even went back and thought, oh I will get it, but I don't think I'd get that issue if it was the price of the first issue.
EM. BIG MISTAKE!
But very well done on the Lufty, Italian Diver and very much looking forward to the Jap next time.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Only the ones who sell on ebay. They're going to have a shock... this is a NON seller even at retail price.
> Smiths here still have both, and on a 'busy' Sat morning! Worst watch so far.
> Fake dials are the biggest no, no! Debenhams can sell em on their watches at 28 quid but that's Debenhams customers for you!
> Don't bother. I even went back and thought, oh I will get it, but I don't think I'd get that issue if it was the price of the first issue.
> ...


I couldn't allow that painted dial anywhere near my collection.

Missing date on the froggy was bad enough. ..sigh

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Day 2 for the parnis pr, and still going strong, it looks like it gains maybe 3 seconds a day and I can live with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that looks good!

Chico


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You, sir, are a legend


 That scribbled sub dial is better than the one on issue 8's watch!:-d

Edit to add, a little tad unfair on EM. 
'Some' of the watches have been well above expectations, just let down by No. 8 so far imo.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I couldn't allow that painted dial anywhere near my collection.
> 
> Missing date on the froggy was bad enough. ..sigh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 lol they are handy to use to covert it in to other watches haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Edit to add, a little tad unfair on EM.
> 'Some' of the watches have been well above expectations, just let down by No. 8 so far imo.


 well issue 7-8 in my opinion


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Nowley said:


> That scribbled sub dial is better than the one on issue 8's watch!:-d
> 
> Edit to add, a little tad unfair on EM.
> 'Some' of the watches have been well above expectations, just let down by No. 8 so far imo.


The collection has declined into toy watches since issue 5 imo, the froggy was brutal, the oz diver not much better and now this abomination, they should withdraw issue 8 if they want to keep customers, the next one looks ok though, don't get me wrong I wish they had put some thought into this and I may have continued to collect them, they got greedy, and while we all say its only a tenner, they are probably getting these for 50p each?

I recommended this collection to a friend in work, 5 weeks till he got a delivery and he got the lufty with the mag, no issue 1 and the binder was damaged beyond repair!

That makes me look like a complete idiot and I feel like I let my pal down, EM are absolute clowns!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The collection has declined into toy watches since issue 5 imo, the froggy was brutal, the oz diver not much better and now this abomination, they should withdraw issue 8 if they want to keep customers, the next one looks ok though, don't get me wrong I wish they had put some thought into this and I may have continued to collect them, they got greedy, and while we all say its only a tenner, they are probably getting these for 50p each?
> 
> I recommended this collection to a friend in work, 5 weeks till he got a delivery and he got the lufty with the mag, no issue 1 and the binder was damaged beyond repair!
> 
> That makes me look like a complete idiot and I feel like I let my pal down, EM are absolute clowns!


 well I got a fanty boxed and a lufty boxed and a subby boxed and putin boxed and the are unopened if you want to do a deal mate still in the plastic wrap


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

No you're ok mate he got on to them and they sending out a replacement but how long is he going to wait!!

Where's the russkie wrist shots itmy? I'm dying to see them lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No you're ok mate he got on to them and they sending out a replacement but how long is he going to wait!!
> 
> Where's the russkie wrist shots itmy? I'm dying to see them lol


 I have put it up on wruw mate  but here it is


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have put it up on wruw mate  but here it is


nice! never seen one like that before!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

These can only be looked at as display pieces now and not wearable watches imho, as pep rightly said you wouldn't' let that monstrosity with the fake sub dial anywhere near your collection!!

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Day 2 for the parnis pr, and still going strong, it looks like it gains maybe 3 seconds a day and I can live with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing, I am feeling a bit annoyed I went for the other type now, but I do think I would find the two second hands distracting, and I would be bound to get one where they weren't lined up properly so I am sure I will be happy with mine if it ever arrives!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> nice! never seen one like that before!


 yeah now I just need strela and the sekonda with the blue face now


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah now I just need strela and the sekonda with the blue face now


I was on to that guy with the retro quartz sekonda on adverts, he wont post to uk :-(


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Out doing the garden what a nice day even let Sméagol out hope he stays clear of the road.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was on to that guy with the retro quartz sekonda on adverts, he wont post to uk :-(


if it had been the original mech one I would have been a bit upset but it's a quartz would have maybe gone for it any way but o well


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Out doing the garden what a nice day even let Sméagol out hope he stays clear of the road.
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 it's dismal here and cloudy and just horrid lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ITMW, I know you appreciate looking at a mech movement as much as myself and would like a pan homage, well I've found the perfect watch for you, £70 shipped to your door, check this stunner

























Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ITMW, I know you appreciate looking at a mech movement as much as myself and would like a pan homage, well I've found the perfect watch for you, £70 shipped to your door, check this stunner
> 
> View attachment 1511716
> 
> ...


can you p.m me the link to manbush


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can you p.m me the link to manbush


 Is it not the link written across all the photos?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Is it not the link written across all the photos?


 It was but I could not read it clearly so chico p.m it kindly for me I could not be bother to look back all the way thro to the other set of pic lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> It was but I could not read it clearly so chico p.m it kindly for me I could not be bother to look back all the way thro to the other set of pic lol


Oh good, I had heard a rumour he had a new site and I hope to spend some money in a couple of months and he seems to be the most reliable seller.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh good, I had heard a rumour he had a new site and I hope to spend some money in a couple of months and he seems to be the most reliable seller.


Mike his other site is unclegongwatch

Chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ITMW, I know you appreciate looking at a mech movement as much as myself and would like a pan homage, well I've found the perfect watch for you, £70 shipped to your door, check this stunner
> 
> View attachment 1511716
> 
> ...


Wow that looks amazing


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think if I could find one that look like the pizza I mite just


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I think if I could find one that look like the pizza I mite just


He's got plenty like that, plus you request a sterile dial if you want that

Chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I need one of his watches lol I'll see how I get on with my sales first though


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> He's got plenty like that, plus you request a sterile dial if you want that
> 
> Chico


I have been looking thro some of them is it bad that I like the old pizza better


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I have been looking thro some of them is it bad that I like the old pizza better


You might be better looking for a radiomir style case if you prefer the look of the pizza

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You might be better looking for a radiomir style case if you prefer the look of the pizza
> 
> Chico


 I mite save up a bit and go the getat route


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I mite save up a bit and go the getat route


That was my plan mate but I don't think I could be bothered with his customer service

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That was my plan mate but I don't think I could be bothered with his customer service
> 
> Chico


yeah just read a bout that does not reply much to emails does he but look at this sexy darling lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah just read a bout that does not reply much to emails does he but look at this sexy darling lol


Manbush has a nice MMM one with seconds at 9, only £44 delivered! ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> yeah just read a bout that does not reply much to emails does he but look at this sexy darling lol


Not any more he doesn't. He's no longer doing the polished version you're showing (44mm Superlume Base Style). Only doing the brushed steel one now.

Also, his Luminor style shown only comes as a handwinder - only his MMs are automatic. It's crying out for an automatic movement and an exhibition back.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Manbush has a nice MMM one with seconds at 9, only £44 delivered! ;-)


don't ask me why but to me if the sub-dial is not at the six it feels wrong lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Not any more he doesn't. He's no longer doing the polished version you're showing (44mm Superlume Base Style). Only doing the brushed steel one now.
> 
> Also, his Luminor style shown only comes as a handwinder - only his MMs are automatic. It's crying out for an automatic movement and an exhibition back.


funny but I don't mind not having exhibition back and I'm more then happy to have a manual winder a lot of the Russia stuff are manual so to me that not such a big issue


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> fun but I don't mind not having exhibition back and I'm more then happy to have a manual winder a lot of the Russia stuff are manual so to me that not such a big issue


I was just saying the version you posted up isn't available any more.
What I was getting at was that version needs an auto and an exhibition back, but he only does those in an MM. A pity, else I'd rush to buy one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I was just saying the version you posted up isn't available any more.
> What I was getting at was that version needs an auto and an exhibition back, but he only does those in an MM. A pity, else I'd rush to buy one.


 one I saw was being sold on the bay so second hand


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so who else is really liking the hmt pilot watches then there quite stunning in a classical way are they not


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who else is really liking the hmt pilot watches then there quite stunning in a classical way are they not


I like them, but I keep losing auctions at the last minute. I am setting myself a limit on price so I can restrap and sell on if I don't get in with them. Got a. Nice red one in the post which I am going to restrap with red for the missus as an anniversary gift.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so who else is really liking the hmt pilot watches then there quite stunning in a classical way are they not


Some of them are nice but the size is the sticking point for me, 40mm is about the smallest I could wear, however I did see a nice hmt pocket watch that I liked

RARE GENUINE VINTAGE HMT MILITARY POCKET WATCH~LUMINOUS FIGURES~ | eBay

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> one I saw was being sold on the bay so second hand


If you ask the manbush or getat they will build you exactly what your looking for

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who else is really liking the hmt pilot watches then there quite stunning in a classical way are they not


I'm waiting for mine to arrive. I'll let you know then ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I like them, but I keep losing auctions at the last minute. I am setting myself a limit on price so I can restrap and sell on if I don't get in with them. Got a. Nice red one in the post which I am going to restrap with red for the missus as an anniversary gift.


 yeah which ones some of the double watch auctions are best they seem to go for under £15 were the single ones are like £10 to £20 on there own what do you think of the slim and sona ones I'm not over keen with that being on the dial


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Some of them are nice but the size is the sticking point for me, 40mm is about the smallest I could wear, however I did see a nice hmt pocket watch that I liked
> 
> RARE GENUINE VINTAGE HMT MILITARY POCKET WATCH~LUMINOUS FIGURES~ | eBay
> 
> Chico


 well it's different so yes kind of nice


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah which ones some of the double watch auctions are best they seem to go for under £15 were the single ones are like £10 to £20 on there own what do you think of the slim and sona ones I'm not over keen with that being on the dial


I think all are a little small for my taste but look good on display.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Bad day for me spent the day doing the garden smeagol got out and has now been missing for 5 hours spent all that time looking for him,put up some posters I hope that helps, very downhearted at the moment


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who else is really liking the hmt pilot watches then there quite stunning in a classical way are they not


I do like them, I just wish my 2 would hurry up and arrive! I need a closer look lol. I have a sinking feeling that mine are missing tho


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Evening all, does anyone know what issue 10 is yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Bad day for me spent the day doing the garden smeagol got out and has now been missing for 5 hours spent all that time looking for him,put up some posters I hope that helps, very downhearted at the moment


hope he turns up soon mate. is he usually a house cat then?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Bad day for me spent the day doing the garden smeagol got out and has now been missing for 5 hours spent all that time looking for him,put up some posters I hope that helps, very downhearted at the moment


That's awful!! Has he got out before?

I really hope you find him or he comes back!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Evening all, does anyone know what issue 10 is yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the British RAF Pilot 1960's


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Bad day for me spent the day doing the garden smeagol got out and has now been missing for 5 hours spent all that time looking for him,put up some posters I hope that helps, very downhearted at the moment


sorry to here that buddy got my finger and toes cross for you


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Bad day for me spent the day doing the garden smeagol got out and has now been missing for 5 hours spent all that time looking for him,put up some posters I hope that helps, very downhearted at the moment


Sorry to hear that mate, hope he turns up soon.

Chico


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's the British RAF Pilot 1960's


They haven't released a pic yet though have they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> They haven't released a pic yet though have they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not seen one, only the pic on the back of issue 9 mag


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Bad day for me spent the day doing the garden smeagol got out and has now been missing for 5 hours spent all that time looking for him,put up some posters I hope that helps, very downhearted at the moment


I hope all is well


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just looking at the watches on the display box and I'm sorry to say they look tat I think I will spend a tenner on a hmt lease it's a mech for the money


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> not seen one, only the pic on the back of issue 9 mag


Oooo what does it look like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> Oooo what does it look like?


Could be like this lol. 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Oooo what does it look like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be like this lol. 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I will like that if it actually looks like that when it's released lol. It definitely won't come with that strap tho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Could be like this lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think the answer it tat as I said


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah jaysus did smeagal turn up yet?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, hope he turns up soon.
> 
> Chico


 Went out with some neighbours to look and a couple brought it back just now it was hiding under decking about 500 mtrs from our house glad to have the screamer back


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I think the answer it tat as I said


I take it your done with these mate?

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Went out with some neighbours to look and a couple brought it back just now it was hiding under decking about 500 mtrs from our house glad to have the screamer back


Ah great news mate ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Bad day for me spent the day doing the garden smeagol got out and has now been missing for 5 hours spent all that time looking for him,put up some posters I hope that helps, very downhearted at the moment


Hope he's back soon mate. Ours does stuff like this but comes when he's hungry.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

thanks all hes looking for food


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I take it your done with these mate?
> 
> Chico


lol what gave it away  glad to here that smeagal mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol what gave it away  glad to here that smeagal mate


What about this HMT mate 

Rare Dial Genuine Vintage HMT Janata Winding 17 Jewels Indian Mens Watch | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The walking and cycling and even running back to the house all in one day the e cigs must be helping me in some way as I would normally have to use my pump spray to walk up a hill 'and he is still screaming for more food


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> If you ask the manbush or *getat *they will build you exactly what your looking for
> 
> Chico


No quite true, Chico. I want the 44mm Superlume Base model. He's stopped doing it with a polished case.

Also, Manbush and Jackson-tse only do the MM style (the one with the second hand subdial). Only Getat does the Luminor/Pizza style dial, but it's looking like he's out of polished cases.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Could be like this lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the triangle is how EM get around the War Department arrow head copyright


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Scurfa Watches

Yet another nice diver brand!

Oh wait quartz! check out the north sea dive videos on the site tho..cool


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What about this HMT mate
> 
> Rare Dial Genuine Vintage HMT Janata Winding 17 Jewels Indian Mens Watch | eBay


 it's nice but I saw a pilot one for the same price I think I mite go for them but I will wait to see what I think of the one from w.s is sending me


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Could be like this lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't this the watch from issue 8 with a triangle painted on in place of the fake sub-dial?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think EM should release this one...... Dark Side


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This is a great vid, this is how to advertise a dive watch! 5 minutes in and its nuts, they walking along the sea bed in wellies and tool belts like they're walking on land lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think EM should release this one...... Dark Side
> 
> View attachment 1512145


according to the magazine the watch will have a sweep second hand! what are the chances of that lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> according to the magazine the watch will have a sweep second hand! what are the chances of that lol


Nil.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> No quite true, Chico. I want the 44mm Superlume Base model. He's stopped doing it with a polished case.
> 
> Also, Manbush and Jackson-tse only do the MM style (the one with the second hand subdial). Only Getat does the Luminor/Pizza style dial, but it's looking like he's out of polished cases.


Could you not get the one u want from getat then buy a polished case from the manbush or Jackson then switch them over?

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Nil.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sounds right.... how do mate did you have any luck with those crystal mate


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Could you not get the one u want from getat then buy a polished case from the manbush or Jackson then switch them over?
> 
> Chico


Could do, but not sure if the Getat workings will fit right inside the Manbush cases, as his use deeper movements.
Point is, Getat do not make exactly what you want. Right now he's only doing brushed cases.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> according to the magazine the watch will have a sweep second hand! what are the chances of that lol


How they gonna manage that?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sounds right.... how do mate did you have any luck with those crystal mate


Hi mate. I can't get the winder out of the movement on the mech and the sekonda is going to brake as soon as I touch it so not sure how to tackle that one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> according to the magazine the watch will have a sweep second hand! what are the chances of that lol


About as much chance as my bum hole healing up !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Hi mate. I can't get the winder out of the movement on the mech and the sekonda is going to brake as soon as I touch it so not sure how to tackle that one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 got a pic of the back of the mech


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Yep 2 secs, just gotta get the back off its a screw back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> according to the magazine the watch will have a sweep second hand! what are the chances of that lol


http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/sweep-second-hand

(i.e. not a small subdial for seconds)


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Eaglemoss military watch collection 1950&apos;s RAF watch edt multi-function | eBay










The 'freebie' EM Multi-function watch seems to fetch a few bob on the 'Bay.

Helps pay for the subscription I suppose.

No, not mine, I didn't subscribe (glad I didn't) :-d


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got a pic of the back of the mech


Just so you know that thing that looks like a screw above the winder isn't a screw lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Just so you know that thing that looks like a screw above the winder isn't a screw lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you try to gentle push that in on that one of mine with a vey small star screwdriver gentle push in and see what happens it's like a dimple on mine easy does thou


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you try to gentle push that in on that one of mine with a vey small star screwdriver gentle push in and see what happens it's like a dimple on mine easy does thou


I tell you what it looks like ..... The worlds smallest Allen bolt screw.

On second thoughts it looks too "round" to be an Allen screw. I'll try and depress it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Could do, but not sure if the Getat workings will fit right inside the Manbush cases, as his use deeper movements.
> Point is, Getat do not make exactly what you want. Right now he's only doing brushed cases.


I would say they probably source there movements from the same supplier, check this thread chrono the op states that getat buys from the same factory as the other sellers

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/myth-real-parnis-watch-factory-1034662.html

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I tell you what it looks like ..... The worlds smallest Allen bolt screw.
> 
> On second thoughts it looks too "round" to be an Allen screw. I'll try and depress it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well as you have gone quite lol I'm guessing that worked lol


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Voila!! Now I just need to get my hand on a set of calipers to measure up for a new one

The broken crystal is domed but I may just use a flat one










Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Voila!! Now I just need to get my hand on a set of calipers to measure up for a new one
> 
> The broken crystal is domed but I may just use a flat one
> 
> ...


if it ends up at being a 36mm can you grab me one as well mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if it ends up at being a 36mm can you grab me one as well mate


Yeah sure, I'll use works digital calipers to measure it on Monday.

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah sure, I'll use works digital calipers to measure it on Monday.
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


cool I need to double check that it was a 36 on that watch w.s gave me with the smashed crystal


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah ok mate, let me know 

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cool I need to double check that it was a 36 on that watch w.s gave me with the smashed crystal


I'm probably going to go for acrylic, less chance of breaking it when fitting lol

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I'm probably going to go for acrylic, less chance of breaking it when fitting lol
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


W.s did measure it I'm hoping he will tell us again but I'm sure he said 36


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> W.s did measure it I'm hoping he will tell us again but I'm sure he said 36


Yeah it was, precise measurement was 35.92mm

I have a strange memory ️

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah it was, precise measurement was 35.92mm
> 
> I have a strange memory ️
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


Dans right ITMW that was the exact size !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Dans right ITMW that was the exact size !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Like I say, I remember strange things. If I had to remember where I put my keys I fooked

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep take a look at the wruw thread today mate I bet you mite recognise one of them lol  oh yes morning everyone hope you all have a lovely day lol I'm planning to do as little as possible lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My phone updated the tapatallk new just testing it out


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My phone updated the tapatallk new just testing it out


how do smeagal mate looks to be ok


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep take a look at the wruw thread today mate I bet you mite recognise one of them lol  oh yes morning everyone hope you all have a lovely day lol I'm planning to do as little as possible lol


Morning ITMW. Wish I was doing as little as possible. Got to cut the grass and then have a BBQ later for ALL the family !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning ITMW. Wish I was doing as little as possible. Got to cut the grass and then have a BBQ later for ALL the family !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well I should be cutting the grass trimming the hedge and trimming the tree at the front but want to be lazy lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't want to disturb the cat he is in the sitting room where my computer is normally he would be jumping around all over the place so l will leave him alone for the time being.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Don't want to disturb the cat he is in the sitting room where my computer is normally he would be jumping around all over the place so l will leave him alone for the time being.


wearing my soki with the wonky second hand put back in the heavier case l think it looks good still keeping great time


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not letting me get pics on will keep trying


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

So the RAF didn't like it's donated italian hand. It kept stopping. So I've tried refitting it and I'm gonna leave it out of the case for a day and then try again. 









Which Watch Today?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Just a bit gutted today. Wore my normally exact 1994 Timex Expedition yesterday. Thought I would clean the gubbings off it. Changed the battery and strap a few years back and all was fine. Yesterday evening I took the crown out, was a bugger to get back in. Now it only works for a few seconds at a time. 20 yrs of reliability wasted by my stupid curiosity. 
If it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not letting me get pics on will keep trying

















Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk tried with tablet crap


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Bit blurry Smeagal. looks like hangover vision. SOKI?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Bit blurry Smeagal. looks like hangover vision. SOKI?


 used tablet only good for eating

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My phone using tapatalk is wanting to resize image itself not letting me do it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well foxy mate mwc watches are good to practice on but yeah if it's old don't bother unless it stops a bit of discolour & dirt shows it's age so leave be is my motto but with these mwc tat have fun and if you break them in a few months you will be able to get the first six for a fiver on the bay lol hell having a few spare crowns . winder and crystal wont hurt none


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

I got home from a weeks holiday in Cornwall yesterday and my new Jaragar had been delivered. Only thing is they sent me the black faced one instead of the white with blue numbers and hands, I've emailed them for an exchange. The watch is amazing though for £7-06 !!


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Another pic.


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Lovely face! I can't put more than one pic in a post!!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep take a look at the wruw thread today mate I bet you mite recognise one of them lol  oh yes morning everyone hope you all have a lovely day lol I'm planning to do as little as possible lol


Just seem it. Looks good mate ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I have to admire all you guys opening and stripping watches. I would never attempt that.

I struggle changing straps lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> I got home from a weeks holiday in Cornwall yesterday and my new Jaragar had been delivered. Only thing is they sent me the black faced one instead of the white with blue numbers and hands, I've emailed them for an exchange. The watch is amazing though for £7-06 !!


now I thought the white dial was nice I think that's even taster


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have to admire all you guys opening and stripping watches. I would never attempt that.
> 
> I struggle changing straps lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


have you had a new update from tapatalk pep


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not sure mate. I get updates all the time for lots of apps. Loose track lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> now I thought the white dial was nice I think that's even taster


Yeah, i think you're right!
I think I'll keep it and ask if they will send me the white faced one as well at the same price as they've gone up since I ordered!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I was using shrinkit for pics then when l tried it with the update it trid to shrink the one l had already shrunk when l do this it just gives me another pic on my phone


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I was using shrinkit for pics then when l tried it with the update it trid to shrink the one l had already shrunk when l do this it just gives me another pic on my phone


I never have to resize pics with tapatalk?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok will give it a go


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think EM should release this one...... Dark Side
> 
> View attachment 1512145


Blimey, imagine listing that on ebay - 'Pink Floyd' Style watch ;-) - BuyitNow -only 25 quid each!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Yeah, i think you're right!
> I think I'll keep it and ask if they will send me the white faced one as well at the same price as they've gone up since I ordered!


worth a shot ant it got nothing to lose have you


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just a bit on that counterfeit Panerai that was posted a few pages back....

Reported it to ebay on Friday thru their Report button. It was still up today, so I rang them and they're going to get it taken down.

Interesting, the backplate's genuine, but the watch isn't. The backplate says Firenze 1860, and the model number is OP 6553.
Here's what should be attached to that backplate. Bit of a difference, eh?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Gave up as it was uploading for 8 mins have to go back to computer as you see bent second hand in my heavier case looks and feels better


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> I got home from a weeks holiday in Cornwall yesterday and my new Jaragar had been delivered. Only thing is they sent me the black faced one instead of the white with blue numbers and hands, I've emailed them for an exchange. The watch is amazing though for £7-06 !!


That's really nice. I think I prefer the black faced one to the white.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I've had a busy morning. I guess, technically what I've done is create a franken, but I'm really happy with the result. 
I took apart my month old Komandirskie that had become my daily beater, as it was my least favourite Vostok, and replaced the dial and bezel with an old one that was hopeless at timekeeping. 
First time I've ever removed / refitted hands - not entirely sure I want to repeat the experience. 
It's now my favourite Vostok!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've had a busy morning. I guess, technically what I've done is create a franken, but I'm really happy with the result.
> I took apart my month old Komandirskie that had become my daily beater, as it was my least favourite Vostok, and replaced the dial and bezel with an old one that was hopeless at timekeeping.
> First time I've ever removed / refitted hands - not entirely sure I want to repeat the experience.
> It's now my favourite Vostok!
> ...


 what you going to do with the old dial mate ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Not sure yet. Putting all the leftovers together - for practice

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Not sure yet. Putting all the leftovers together - for practice
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


cool do like that dial ... got any more pics of your Franken watch look good


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I mite be flipping this so yes


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Let's see some black and whites lads?










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

My first attempt at b&w on my phone!










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just a bit on that counterfeit Panerai that was posted a few pages back....
> 
> Reported it to ebay on Friday thru their Report button. It was still up today, so I rang them and they're going to get it taken down.
> 
> ...


it's still there! I hope they stop it b4 some fool is parted with their money lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My first attempt at b&w on my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't watches look great in b&w

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cool do like that dial ... got any more pics of your Franken watch look good


Yup - later tho - the hands are covering the insignia at the mo 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's still there! I hope they stop it b4 some fool is parted with their money lol


ebay didn't say when it would be taken down - I did tell them I was worried nothing had been done since I reported it on Friday, esp as it runs out tomorrow. They're due to call me back with an update tomorrow.

Thing is, the guy hasn't got a leg to stand on. I've told him it's a fake, so has someone else, so he can't claim he doesn't know.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

"mwahahaha!" it's alive


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ebay didn't say when it would be taken down - I did tell them I was worried nothing had been done since I reported it on Friday, esp as it runs out tomorrow. They're due to call me back with an update tomorrow.
> 
> Thing is, the guy hasn't got a leg to stand on. I've told him it's a fake, so has someone else, so he can't claim he doesn't know.


Fair play to you chrono

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Let's see some black and whites lads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Not sure yet. Putting all the leftovers together - for practice
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


OR

Putin ;-) all the leftovers together

Sorry, couldn't resist that.
Sun is tad warm here today. b-)


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> That's really nice. I think I prefer the black faced one to the white.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Yeah it looks great, but nearly all of my watches have black faces and I wanted a change!! ?


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

My god, some ebayers are taking the pee now. But as they say, a fool and his money.
The pocket watch looks awful. EM sell it for £24.99 and this guy asking nearly 12 quid more.

Eaglemoss military watch collection WW1 RFC Airmans Pocket Watch Edition | eBay

Eaglemoss military watch collection 1950&apos;s RAF watch Edition multi-function | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Black and white pics cant even get colour ones Phone update is crap somebody out there helllllllp my tapatalk will be making a walk so help me?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Black and white pics cant even get colour ones Phone update is crap somebody out there helllllllp my tapatalk will be making a walk so help me?


Smeagal upload it to postimage, pm me the download link and I'll turn it black n white in photoshop and reupload it and pm you.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok I know this goes against the whole vibe here, but this is an 'on topic' post. I was just setting the time on issues 8-9 and I noticed there isn't the same amount of vagueness on the minute hand when setting. The movement is the same as always. Al55a. ?









Which Watch Today?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

David Church said:


> Ok I know this goes against the whole vibe here, but this is an 'on topic' post. I was just setting the time on issues 8-9 and I noticed there isn't the same amount of vagueness on the minute hand when setting. The movement is the same as always. Al55a. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugger!









Which Watch Today?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Bugger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mite have a spare let me go check


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Bugger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Bugger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has your bezel pip fallen out as well?

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

One down seven to go


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

danmh said:


> Has your bezel pip fallen out as well?
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


Cheer me up why don'tcha? 
Yes...

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Who said" if it ain't broke."?

Wise words unheard. 

Bugger again!


Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what we calling the subby is it 29mm crystal ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what we calling the subby is it 29mm crystal ?


I'm making it nearer 30mm. If you have one (fingers crossed)

Which Watch Today?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

On a happier topic. 
The Franken-chrono now looks like a nice watch with it's seconds hand working. 
Still not worth the "£25" notes EMC advertised though. 









Which Watch Today?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> One down seven to go


l tried to get pics but as you see nothing


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Some b&w pics

























Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I'm making it nearer 30mm. If you have one (fingers crossed)
> 
> Which Watch Today?


 I got a 29mm but if I remember.. I think you have a O-ring seal on it which would then make it 30 ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

A few of my favourite things ;-) 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I got a 29mm but if I remember.. I think you have a O-ring seal on it which would then make it 30 ?


Confirmed 'O' ring. What can I loose, if yo have a 29mm I'd be grateful to give it a crack. Subbys are on the bay at £20 now. Feck!

Which Watch Today?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Confirmed 'O' ring. What can I loose, if yo have a 29mm I'd be grateful to give it a crack. Subbys are on the bay at £20 now. Feck!
> 
> Which Watch Today?


 yeah p.m me your addy and I will post it in the morning to you mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

OK B&W it is. 
This was my 40th birthday present from my wife. 
Still my "go to" watch. Hard as nails and accurate to +-1sec a month. Looks it's age now but still fits in wherever it goes. 









Which Watch Today?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Black and white is fun!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

And her younger sister....


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cool do like that dial ... got any more pics of your Franken watch look good


Sorry - almost forgot.



























EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Seems to be the 'done thing' 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Hope to get the soki like this tomorrow only a fiver


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Seems to be the 'done thing'
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 still cant do black and white


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> still cant do black and white


I took the pic on my iphone. I can change a colour pic into a B&W one on the phone - then just upload it on tapatalk same as any other picture 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I took the pic on my iphone. I can change a colour pic into a B&W one on the phone - then just upload it on tapatalk same as any other picture
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I put in an update last night and today no matter what l try it wont put a picture on i am pulling my hair out that l dont have.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I put in an update last night and today no matter what l try it wont put a picture on i am pulling my hair out that l dont have.


Go back to IT 101. Switch it off then switch it on again.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just ordered a white faced Jaragar 'Monaco' and a carbon fibre effect strap for my Motorsport mad best mate's birthday. I couldn't resist also getting a second, black faced one, for myself


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> Go back to IT 101. Switch it off then switch it on again.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


my phone is a nokia950


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I put in an update last night and today no matter what l try it wont put a picture on i am pulling my hair out that l dont have.


have you tried uninstalling the app then install it again?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> have you tried uninstalling the app then install it again?


i wll give it a go


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey up! That's another blooming week where I've not had a chance to say hello!

Well, I canceled my sub after the money had been removed from my PayPal for the pocket watch.
Managed to get money back.

Surprise surprise I still got the raf watch in the post 

How blooming rubbish is that?

Ah well such is lufe


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just ordered a white faced Jaragar 'Monaco' and a carbon fibre effect strap for my Motorsport mad best mate's birthday. I couldn't resist also getting a second, black faced one, for myself


I've got the black faced one, very nice!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Cheer me up why don'tcha?
> Yes...
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


hahaha, this made me laugh!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> I've got the black faced one, very nice!


Plus,when I have re strapped them bit hi will have two crappy 22mm rolled steel bracelets to out into my MWC watches!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


Cool shaggy, is it under water?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hey up! That's another blooming week where I've not had a chance to say hello!
> 
> Well, I canceled my sub after the money had been removed from my PayPal for the pocket watch.
> Managed to get money back.
> ...


Imagine dropping your pals to make a living...

Hiya mate!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Hey up! That's another blooming week where I've not had a chance to say hello!
> 
> Well, I canceled my sub after the money had been removed from my PayPal for the pocket watch.
> Managed to get money back.
> ...


Good to see ya mate.

I quite like the RAF chrono-alike. Glad it was free tho. 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Phew, BBQ's done 50 odd posts catch up !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I put in an update last night and today no matter what l try it wont put a picture on i am pulling my hair out that l dont have.


 Done it after all this time reinstalled app


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Done it after all this time reinstalled app


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Big brother is deffo watching, I open up my FB page and all I see is ad's for watches, Nato Straps and strangely, Kim ........... arse?

ok you can say arse and not car dash she anne?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Big brother is deffo watching, I open up my FB page and all I see is ad's for watches, Nato Straps and strangely, Kim ........... arse?
> 
> ok you can say arse and not car dash she anne?


Ha, that gave me a laugh

Let's see .. Kardashian

Edit: are you sure you spelled it right?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Ha, that gave me a laugh
> 
> Let's see .. Kardashian
> 
> Edit: are you sure you spelled it right?


hmmmm try it with Kim


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Rockin' ITMW's chunky traveller on slightly sunburnt arm !










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Rockin' ITMW's chunky traveller on slightly sunburnt arm !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! famers tan


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> hmmmm try it with Kim


Ok, Kim Kardashian

Edit: nope, still works. Not entirely sure what went wrong with your post.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Ok, Kim Kardashian
> 
> Edit: nope, still works. Not entirely sure what went wrong with your post.


Ok let me try

Kim Kardashian

What the hell lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Big brother is deffo watching, I open up my FB page and all I see is ad's for watches, Nato Straps and strangely, Kim ........... arse?
> 
> ok you can say arse and not car dash she anne?


talking about cars recognize this


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

wow talking about FB check this out

IWantThisDeal.ie Irelands Fastest Growing Deals Website

This is nice, wonder if the sub-dials work?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Airfixer said:


> Good to see ya mate.
> 
> I quite like the RAF chrono-alike. Glad it was free tho.
> 
> ...


Did the watch I sent ever find you?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> wow talking about FB check this out
> 
> IWantThisDeal.ie Irelands Fastest Growing Deals Website
> 
> This is nice, wonder if the sub-dials work?


I'd imagine so, but the watches on those deal sites are usually pretty off. I saw the women's watch that they have listed for €15 on an Asian ebay page for about €4-5.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Rockin' ITMW's chunky traveller on slightly sunburnt arm !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 chunky's little sis brit should be calling in tomorrow hopefully mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I'd imagine so, but the watches on those deal sites are usually pretty off. I saw the women's watch that they have listed for €15 on an Asian ebay page for about €4-5.


You probbaly right, thought it looked ok for 17e but is probably rubbish


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> chunky's little sis brit should be calling in tomorrow hopefully mate


Cheers mate the youngest can't wait to get home from school tomorrow and check the post !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers mate the youngest can't wait to get home from school tomorrow and check the post !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


So the little one has the bug now too


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> wow talking about FB check this out
> 
> IWantThisDeal.ie Irelands Fastest Growing Deals Website
> 
> This is nice, wonder if the sub-dials work?


I've just seen one finish on ebay at 4.99 with no bids! I'd be tempted if the dials work


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmm

Casio did not meet reserve . . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just seen one finish on ebay at 4.99 with no bids! I'd be tempted if the dials work


maybe being quartz the dials will work?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just seen one finish on ebay at 4.99 with no bids! I'd be tempted if the dials work


V6 Sports Watch Steel Case Military Watches 4COLORS Quartz Watches Round | eBay

buy it now


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I just checked. The women's watch is under €3 on ebay with free shipping. 

I've only seen one good watch deal on those sites and it was a G-Shock ana-digi for €10-15 less than it was on Amazon. The rest seem to follow Invicta's marketing strategy.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Did the watch I sent ever find you?


No sign of it yet. When did it leave you?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> V6 Sports Watch Steel Case Military Watches 4COLORS Quartz Watches Round | eBay
> 
> buy it now


I'm having a bit of Deja vu here, all the different listings have the sub dial hands pointing the same way lol I'm guessing they don't work lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> So the little one has the bug now too


Yeah bless her I gave her my old soki that for some reason has started working again though it's loosing about three minutes a day. I put it on the blue subby nylon strap and she's only taken it off to go to bed. Every morning she fetches it to me to set the time and wind it up. But now ITMW has kindly made her a traveller face from the 1950's EM British and now she claims she has a "collection" ! It's just taken the wife 45 minutes to get her to settle in bed ! I've had to solemnly promise her that I will not open her parcel tomorrow when the postie gets here so that she can open it herself when she gets home. I don't think the wife could cope with another watch nut in the house LOL.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Hmm
> 
> Casio did not meet reserve . .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Airfixer said:


> No sign of it yet. When did it leave you?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Last Tuesday!


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. Been too busy with life in general to check out the thread. The Soki my wife bought arrived and it's even better looking than the black bezzled one. 

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Meant to add a picture on the last post.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> Meant to add a picture on the last post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good almac!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Right guys we are 13k posts into this thread and i talk to you guys most days, it would be good to know everyone's hobbies & favorite pastimes apart from watches?

so i'll kick it off

Golf
football (glasgow rangers)
tennis
xbox
collecting movie replicas (mainly star wars)
building movie props
Hi-fi systems
music 
movies

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Football (Spurs).
Photography. 
Music (all sorts especially a lot of classic rock, soul, and reggae)
Gaming (Ps3, a little pc)
Doctor Who, Marvel Cinematic Universe
Classic 2000AD 

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Right guys we are 13k posts into this thread and i talk to you guys most days, it would be good to know everyone's hobbies & favorite pastimes apart from watches?
> 
> so i'll kick it off
> 
> ...


OK here is a list of my other interests

Cycling and watching bike races on Eurosport. Used to race back in the day.
Building scale model aircraft mostly ww2 and early jets.
Reading. Currently reading Harry Bosch books. I like a good detective story.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Cool shaggy, is it under water?


No not under water but I see what you mean though.

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Last Tuesday!


Blimey. Did you go to Hong Kong to post it lol
Fingers crossed for tomorrow's post 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> Meant to add a picture on the last post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stunning! I can't make my mind up though, Pepsi bezel, coke bezel???? Lol

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Right guys we are 13k posts into this thread and i talk to you guys most days, it would be good to know everyone's hobbies & favorite pastimes apart from watches?


apart from watches you say? errrrrm, hmmm let me think lol

I collect strar trek starships(EM)
Dr Who Figurines(EM) (both above and beyond the quality of the watches)
Watch anything Sci Fi
Trying but failing to teach myself the guitar
Love putting the headphones on and drowning out the outside world!
Amateur photography, Moon Stars etc

and that's about it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Almac said:


> OK here is a list of my other interests
> 
> Cycling and watching bike races on Eurosport. Used to race back in the day.
> Building scale model aircraft mostly ww2 and early jets.
> ...


Cycling yes at my age
train sets 
music Yes Piink Floyd john lennon AND most pro rock
thrillers war films
books read all bosch reacher and jack ryan books +all sword of destiny books stone barrington and many more


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Right guys we are 13k posts into this thread and i talk to you guys most days, it would be good to know everyone's hobbies & favorite pastimes apart from watches?
> 
> so i'll kick it off
> 
> ...


1/10 scale model car racing 
PS3 games
Star Wars collectibles
Nintendo Game & Watch collection
Books mainly scifi & military history
80s Electro music
Movies (but hate cinema)

Nearly forgot - F1

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Right guys we are 13k posts into this thread and i talk to you guys most days, it would be good to know everyone's hobbies & favorite pastimes apart from watches?
> 
> so i'll kick it off
> 
> ...


Mmmmm watches take up most of my time lol

Ok, I breed zebra finches, I used to do a lot of fishing but gave it up as my daughter was born, now she's a bit older (4 in December) I'm looking to get back in to it.

I enjoy doing a bit of buying and selling, I get a huge buzz out of making profit on stuff even if it is pence lol

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> OK here is a list of my other interests
> 
> Cycling and watching bike races on Eurosport. Used to race back in the day.
> Building scale model aircraft mostly ww2 and early jets.
> ...


I used to collect the deagostini combat aircraft collection partworks, got the full 32 but had to sell them due to lack of space, looked awesome on display!



sharkyfisher said:


> apart from watches you say? errrrrm, hmmm let me think lol
> 
> I collect strar trek starships(EM)
> Dr Who Figurines(EM) (both above and beyond the quality of the watches)
> ...


love a bit of sci-fi myself!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> 1/10 scale model car racing
> PS3 games
> Star Wars collectibles
> Nintendo Game & Watch collection
> ...


what kind of star wars stuff do you collect airfixer?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

which of you guys selling there collection of watches looks good is the pan mech or quartz  and is the orange bezel an ornika or a alpha


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Right guys we are 13k posts into this thread and i talk to you guys most days, it would be good to know everyone's hobbies & favorite pastimes apart from watches?
> 
> so i'll kick it off
> 
> ...


Golf. Had to give it up due to a bad knee and a worse back but still watch as much as I can
Tennis, watch all the Slams avidly
Millwall (the Glasgow of the south )
F1, MotoGP, Superbikes. I Try to make Brands hatch every year.
Lego Technic. At last count 425 sets. 125000 pieces+ of lego. Yes I have a storage problem. 
Ridley Scot films. Terry Gilliam films, 12 Monkeys is the best film ever made.
Hate, Bad speakers. And headphones. Easiest way to wreck music is with a bad set of cans...
Can we keep religion and politics well away from this forum. Easiest way to wreck a discussion...

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Hate, Bad speakers. And headphones. Easiest way to wreck music is with a bad set of cans...
> Can we keep religion and politics well away from this forum. Easiest way to wreck a discussion...
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


couldn't agree more david

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Football (Spurs).
> Photography.
> Music (all sorts especially a lot of classic rock, soul, and reggae)
> Gaming (Ps3, a little pc)
> ...


2000AD! Metalzoic! Dan Dare vs the Biogs!

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> what kind of star wars stuff do you collect airfixer?
> 
> chico


Absolutely anything. I got loads of memorabilia (junk, the wife calls it)

My Don Post studio Darth Vader helmet is my favourite Star Wars collectible.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Absolutely anything. I got loads of memorabilia (junk, the wife calls it)
> 
> My Don Post studio Darth Vader helmet is my favourite Star Wars collectible.
> 
> ...


nice man, i mostly collect the master replicas scaled helmets/lightsabers & hasbro vehicles and figures

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Radio controlled helicopters
Flight sim
Making music
Sleeping (I do too much of that).


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My outdoor pursuits have been a little curtailed since my seizure last November but I love fishing, fresh water and occasional sea fishing.

Like nothing more than to get out into a forest with the kids but they getting to old to believe my stories of the forest witches and wizards but that pursuit has rubbed off on them!

I enjoy sitting back with my headphones (not the ones you stick in your earholes) and blasting some rock into my damaged ageing ears 

I love watching movies too, helped with a memory stick and a guy in work who gets any latest release off torrent sites, I use to be a serious 'torrenter' modding forums and uploading till I realised I could get into serious trouble lol.

I'm a obsessional conspiracy theorist and continually try to open peoples eyes to what I believe is going on in the world, usually falls on deaf ears lol.

I have a huge interest in all things science, love those eureka moments you get when reading or watching science related books or TV programmes!

I enjoy gardening too, great escape from domestic trials and tribulations 

Watches, what can I say about that you guys don't already know.

I enjoy photography too!

I also love my job too, have had ****e jobs in the past, inspired me back to evening school to change things and it has, would highly recommend that to any of you guys who feel stuck in that bad job rutt,

And I love WUS and this thread and you guys have been a great addition to my daily idle doodies


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

iPhones going flat. Time to plug it in & find something else to do. 
Night chaps 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> And I love WUS and this thread and you guys have been a great addition to my daily idle doodies


+1 on that pep

and i like a good conspiracy theory myself mate, 911/area 51 that kind of stuff!!

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

F1
Guitar (just noodling along with headphone on for me own pleasure, hate playing unless the house is empty)
Military Aircraft Scanning
Computers
And more recently since the mag watch collecting
Occasional cycling
Avid soap fan
Corrie ,Emmerdale and Easties. Never Hollyoaks, thats the wifes


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Motorcycling.
Cycling.
Photography.
Astronomy, just starting out!
Drums, now and then!
PS3, gran turismo 6.
Eating.
Drinking home made wine.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> +1 on that pep
> 
> and i like a good conspiracy theory myself mate, 911/area 51 that kind of stuff!!
> 
> chico


Don't get me started chico lol

If you want the ultimate in this kind of thing watch 'Collapse' a documentary with a guy called Micheal Ruppert, is on ebay, I did link to it in here a couple of days ago lol.

2 hours of watching this guy talking changed my view of the world lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Don't get me started chico lol
> 
> If you want the ultimate in this kind of thing watch 'Collapse' a documentary with a guy called Micheal Ruppert, is on *ebay, I did link to it in here a couple of days ago lol.
> 
> 2 hours of watching this guy talking changed my view of the world lol


*you tube lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Don't get me started chico lol
> 
> If you want the ultimate in this kind of thing watch 'Collapse' a documentary with a guy called Micheal Ruppert, is on ebay, I did link to it in here a couple of days ago lol.
> 
> 2 hours of watching this guy talking changed my view of the world lol


I've not had a chance to watch that yet mate but I will.

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> *you tube lol


hahaha! oh my! what a freudian slip that was..... PMSL


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My hobbies:

Formula One
Music - 90s indie, Suede, Pink Floyd
Until recently I played in a folk rock band, but we are on a hiatus
Guitars - I sold 7 of my guitars to start my watch collection. I still have two acoustics, two electrics, a mandolin and a bouzouki....

I might have an addictive personality...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ebay didn't say when it would be taken down - I did tell them I was worried nothing had been done since I reported it on Friday, esp as it runs out tomorrow. They're due to call me back with an update tomorrow.
> 
> Thing is, the guy hasn't got a leg to stand on. I've told him it's a fake, so has someone else, so he can't claim he doesn't know.


the watch has had more bids despite questions about it's authenticity! I really don't get some people lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am away with work for the Next couple of days, so unless I can get wifi I might be away. It is going to be hell catching up on this thread....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> Golf. Had to give it up due to a bad knee and a worse back but still watch as much as I can
> Tennis, watch all the Slams avidly
> Millwall (the Glasgow of the south )
> F1, MotoGP, Superbikes. I Try to make Brands hatch every year.
> ...


Hey a Millwall fan. I've got a lot of time for Millwall, I'm from round that neck of the woods myself but it just so happens when I was a little whippersnapper my gran decided that I was going to be a Spurs fan and that was that.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Now I have 2 Soki automatics I found myself obsessed with keeping them both going like the watch equivalent of spinning plates. I don't know why that is maybe if one stops I'll Have to change the date But that is not not such a big deal. Anyone else have this urge or am I just a bit nuts.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Almac said:


> Now I have 2 Soki automatics I found myself obsessed with keeping them both going like the watch equivalent of spinning plates. I don't know why that is maybe if one stops I'll Have to change the date But that is not not such a big deal. Anyone else have this urge or am I just a bit nuts.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


No, having to change the date on your watch is the single worst thing that can ever happen. Second worst is tying to stop date caging at 12pm instead of 12am.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> Now I have 2 Soki automatics I found myself obsessed with keeping them both going like the watch equivalent of spinning plates. I don't know why that is maybe if one stops I'll Have to change the date But that is not not such a big deal. Anyone else have this urge or am I just a bit nuts.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I'm currently on ebay looking for a twin watch winder, maybe not for the soki but def for the Orient Ray and Parnis


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I saw sme great 4x winder 6x other watch boxes. But I could buy more watches for the price...


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

OK daft question time what does a watch winder do apart from the obvious thing?

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> Now I have 2 Soki automatics I found myself obsessed with keeping them both going like the watch equivalent of spinning plates. I don't know why that is maybe if one stops I'll Have to change the date But that is not not such a big deal. Anyone else have this urge or am I just a bit nuts.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Daily ritual for me. Up to my watch drawer to wind or shake my manual/autos. Need to keep them going ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> OK daft question time what does a watch winder do apart from the obvious thing?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


lol nothing else ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Almac said:


> OK daft question time what does a watch winder do apart from the obvious thing?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


You stick your automatic winding watches in it and it moves them around to keep them ticking. Saves you manually winding every day.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Almac said:


> OK daft question time what does a watch winder do apart from the obvious thing?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


It keeps your automatic watch wound. Usually an automatic watch has a power reserve of around 36-40 hours. Some people that wear a couple of different watches like to stick them on a winder when they are not wearing them so they are ready to go next time you want one. To be honest a winder is far from essential, its no big deal to start a watch from when it has stopped to the correct time and date and have it going, it takes less than a minute. The only time that winders come into their own IMHO is when you have lots of complications like a genuine moonphase or a perpetual calender as they would be a little bit of hassle to set correctly again once they had stopped perhaps.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

You should really set the date to the day before, then forward the hands though midnight to get the right setting


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It keeps your automatic watch wound. Usually an automatic watch has a power reserve of around 36-40 hours. Some people that wear a couple of different watches like to stick them on a winder when they are not wearing them so they are ready to go next time you want one. To be honest a winder is far from essential, its no big deal to start a watch from when it has stopped to the correct time and date and have it going, it takes less than a minute. The only time that winders come into their own IMHO is when you have lots of complications like a genuine moonphase or a perpetual calender as they would be a little bit of hassle to set correctly again once they had stopped perhaps.


I often think winders just add to wear on autos? I imagine it's no harm letting an auto stop for a few days and getting it going again to keep the lubrication fluid

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for your answers chaps to my daft question. Anyway off to bed now hoping postie brings my display box, holds 12 watches I counted I've got 9. Two months ago I had 2 Casio digitals!

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I often think winders just add to wear on autos? I imagine it's no harm letting an auto stop for a few days and getting it going again to keep the lubrication fluid
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Some people say it's better for the movement to constantly let the watch run rather than have it sitting there stopped. And others say what you said, winders add to the wear of the movements. But funnily enough there doesn't seem to be a conclusive answer either way.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I as digging thro the old watch box and I thought should I wear one of these as I have not worn them in some time but no went with the old pizza now as it is full recover lol so maybe be up for trading/ flipping these so pm if interested  and morning an I hope you all have a great day  and smeagal back to his old self


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Right guys we are 13k posts into this thread and i talk to you guys most days, it would be good to know everyone's hobbies & favorite pastimes apart from watches?
> 
> so i'll kick it off
> 
> ...


Ok a bit late as I fell asleep early last night worse for wear with drink ! But here goes;

I'm a bit of an amateur military historian especially WWII

I collect WWII memorabilia especially German medals and badges. I also own a Mauser K98 with all matching serial numbers complete with leather strap and bayonet and scabbard.

I play PS3 occasionally but have been neglecting it of late.

Love conspiracy theories no matter how wild (project blue beam). Special thanks to Pep for introducing me to Michael Ruppert (I've had a few sleepless nights since) !

Big sci fi fan, very excited about the new Star Wars films coming out but hope they're better than the prequels (death to Jar Jar Binks).

I like to go hunting with my air rifle usually for rabbits or wood pigeons but have not been for a while and the rifle needs to go in for a service and get it's seals replaced.

Hate my boring job but with paying for the wife's college for her to retrain as a sign language interpreter I'm stuck with it at the moment.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

So I bought myself a cheapo watch display of the bay with the intention of keeping my mwc watches in it BUT it's pretty darn nice for £12 so I might just put all my best watches in it! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> So I bought myself a cheapo watch display of the bay with the intention of keeping my mwc watches in it BUT it's pretty darn nice for £12 so I might just put all my best watches in it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still like your other box better haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> still like your other box better haha


yes, very true! the other is much more realistic ;-)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> So I bought myself a cheapo watch display of the bay with the intention of keeping my mwc watches in it BUT it's pretty darn nice for £12 so I might just put all my best watches in it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coincidence or what, I was searching the net yesterday for a watch box, and 12 quid is very reasonable. I realised that I have 18 or 19 that I would like to display, and that only includes the MWC pizza, two boxes at 12 quid each may be the way to go, especially as larger boxes look HUGE, I'm not sure I have anywhere to put one. Can you pm the link for that please?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Now to decide which watches in which box lol. 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Coincidence or what, I was searching the net yesterday for a watch box, and 12 quid is very reasonable. I realised that I have 18 or 19 that I would like to display, and that only includes the MWC pizza, two boxes at 12 quid each may be the way to go, especially as larger boxes look HUGE, I'm not sure I have anywhere to put one. Can you pm the link for that please?


PM sent


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No post today maybe parcel man later there is always another day.Now for a bit of shopping for the wife then work whats new, it never changes.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> PM sent


Thanks sharky, message received.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Bank holiday in the emerald Isle. Won't rub it in ☺

Apologies to WS for the sleepless nights lol


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

You know what? I really like this! Yeah, the fake buttons are stupid, but it looks good on my small wrist.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Now to decide which watches in which box lol.


Nice collection Sharky, and funnily enough I've just been doing the same with my watch boxes 




























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Nice collection Sharky, and funnily enough I've just been doing the same with my watch boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG MJ, what a great collection you have!!!

Only one worry I'd have, even looking at it makes me shudder, having two watches in a slot like that would really concern me lol just in case they banged together

Hat off to you mate, wonderful collection!


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

pepperami said:


> OMG MJ, what a great collection you have!!!
> 
> Only one worry I'd have, even looking at it makes me shudder, having two watches in a slot like that would really concern me lol just in case they banged together
> 
> Hat off to you mate, wonderful collection!


Cheers Pep, much appreciated! All these babies have been thanks to WUS - either bought from forum members (well a couple) or found and researched from various posts - too much enabling going on on this forum haha!

I really dont like having two watches in the same slot, but to be honest, most of those aren't worn very often and its a temporary arrangement - I'll probably grab one of those £12 boxes from eBay too lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Cheers Pep, much appreciated! All these babies have been thanks to WUS - either bought from forum members (well a couple) or found and researched from various posts - too much enabling going on on this forum haha!
> 
> I really dont like having two watches in the same slot, but to be honest, most of those aren't worn very often and its a temporary arrangement - I'll probably grab one of those £12 boxes from eBay too lol


I deffo see the WUS influence!

Just to keep up the enabling tradition, what's next? ha!ha!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Nice collection Sharky, and funnily enough I've just been doing the same with my watch boxes


Well I've managed to get them all in with spaces for a few more lol




























Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

MJ_London said:


>


Don't suppose you have a model number of the Casio on the right of the second row. 

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what do people think of nautical I know it's a fashion brand but a couple have caught my eye


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I deffo see the WUS influence!
> 
> Just to keep up the enabling tradition, what's next? ha!ha!


Well I just put my pre-order in for the Makara Octopus - it was a mistake going to browse through that thread haha!


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

David Church said:


> Don't suppose you have a model number of the Casio on the right of the second row.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Hi David,

That's the Casio A201 - aka the 'Blue Thunder' (Roy Scheider wore a version of it in the 80s Airwolf rip off 'Blue Thunder). Great watch 









CASIO - A201 - DigitalHands - Vintage Digital Watch - Digital-Watch.com


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

How do I speed up this movement?

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Hi David,
> 
> That's the Casio A201 - aka the 'Blue Thunder' (Roy Scheider wore a version of it in the 80s Airwolf rip off 'Blue Thunder). Great watch
> 
> ...


Had one myself. Used to eat batteries because I always used to have it running the pattern demo. Looked great. 
Talk about enabling! The next hunt is on I think!

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> How do I speed up this movement?
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


on the right hand picture there is a lever on the centre of the fly wheel, I'm pretty sure that regulates the speed. is there a +/- anywhere? plus will speed it up but I've never done it personally lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Bank holiday in the emerald Isle. Won't rub it in
> 
> Apologies to WS for the sleepless nights lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Enjoy what's left of your bank Holliday Pep. Don't worry about the sleepless night he only confirmed fears I already had !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey ITMW the Brit wonky you made for my little 'un arrived today mate,thanks a lot. I'm going picking her up from school soon so she can open it when she gets home.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hey ITMW the Brit wonky you made for my little 'un arrived today mate,thanks a lot. I'm going picking her up from school soon so she can open it when she gets home.


Picture, or it didn't happen!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> on the right hand picture there is a lever on the centre of the fly wheel, I'm pretty sure that regulates the speed. is there a +/- anywhere? plus will speed it up but I've never done it personally lol


No sign of a +/- 

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

MJ_London said:


> Nice collection Sharky, and funnily enough I've just been doing the same with my watch boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection mj, is that a steinhart ovm in the first pic top row left?

Chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone im working the bank holiday here 

I did pick up another hmt from ebay last night tho


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> what do people think of nautical I know it's a fashion brand but a couple have caught my eye


Yeah they are considered a fashion brand but there are a lot of nice nautica watches out there

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice collection mj, is that a steinhart ovm in the first pic top row left?
> 
> Chico


I would have said ross & bell( lol I was wrong it had to happen sooner or later haha) but it's nice ..did someone say sekio how may you got lol


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice collection mj, is that a steinhart ovm in the first pic top row left?
> 
> Chico


Thanks Chico and nice spot  - I wish it was a Steinhart OVM, but its a cheaper lookalike by 'Marc & Sons' (think they're an Internet only seller) I got from eBay. Funnily enough, my plan was to replace the bezel insert with the actual OVM bezel insert (bought from Steinhart website) as another WUS'er did recently - but I found the bezel was a mm or so smaller, so wouldn't have looked right.

Still, its a hefty, nice looking watch, 300m wr, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 etc. They have a variety of decent watches:

Automatikuhren

Not my pic:


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah they are considered a fashion brand but there are a lot of nice nautica watches out there
> 
> Chico


I saw one but it was quartz so made me stop and think but this is nice


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Picture, or it didn't happen!


Just picking the youngest up from school now. Picture when we get home and she's opened the parcel. I was instructed by her not to open it on pain of death !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I would have said ross & bell( lol I was wrong it had to happen sooner or later haha) but it's nice ..did someone say sekio how may you got lol


Definitely not a bell & Ross mate, don't think they make diver style watches, more aircraft instrument style pieces, a b&r is one of my grail watches but I'll need to win that lotto first!!! Lol

MMMMMMM!!








Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

MJ_London said:


> Thanks Chico and nice spot  - I wish it was a Steinhart OVM, but its a cheaper lookalike by 'Marc & Sons' (think they're an Internet only seller) I got from eBay. Funnily enough, my plan was to replace the bezel insert with the actual OVM bezel insert (bought from Steinhart website) as another WUS'er did recently - but I found the bezel was a mm or so smaller, so wouldn't have looked right.
> 
> Still, its a hefty, nice looking watch, 300m wr, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 etc. They have a variety of decent watches:
> 
> ...


thats an awesome looking watch mate, never heard of them but they've got some stunners on the website, now where's her purse!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Definitely not a bell & Ross mate, don't think they make diver style watches, more aircraft instrument style pieces, a b&r is one of my grail watches but I'll need to win that lotto first!!! Lol
> 
> MMMMMMM!!
> View attachment 1513850
> ...


the do some nice one's mate here's a similar one of the top of my head am looking for the one I mean


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> the do some nice one's mate here's a similar one of the top of my head am looking for the one I mean


thats nice mate, didn't think they done that style of watch

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just added a second hand to the chrono wannabe 










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Definitely not a bell & Ross mate, don't think they make diver style watches, more aircraft instrument style pieces, a b&r is one of my grail watches but I'll need to win that lotto first!!! Lol
> 
> MMMMMMM!!
> View attachment 1513850
> ...


Agree with you on those B&R! I think for many of us though, we'll have to settle for a Parnis homage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> thats nice mate, didn't think they done that style of watch
> 
> chico


 I thought the same mate then I saw an old beat up diver with bell&ross on it and got me intrigue


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Back home from picking my youngest up from school. She is well made up ITMW she said to tell you thank you very much. You have made a little girl very happy mate tanks again.
Here's a pic of here wearing it next to her "collection"










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Back home from picking my youngest up from school. She is well made up ITMW she said to tell you thank you very much. You have made a little girl very happy mate tanks again.
> Here's a pic of here wearing it next to her "collection"
> 
> 
> ...


 my pleasure mate .. anytime


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

MJ_London said:


> Agree with you on those B&R! I think for many of us though, we'll have to settle for a Parnis homage
> 
> View attachment 1513867


I will happily take that parnis!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Sepia pic's? lol

Quite like this one










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Sepia pic's? lol
> 
> Quite like this one
> 
> ...


what time is it ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what time is it ?


1903?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Just got back from a jog. Never realised how naked my wrist felt without a watch. I believe Lidl are selling a heart rate monitor watch near the end of the week, so I may just have to pick one up.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

MJ_London said:


> Just found it - $90 on parniswatches.com - it is nice.... Jeez, think I've just enabled myself! lol


lol

chico


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> I will happily take that parnis!!
> 
> chico


Just found it - $90 on parniswatches.com - it is nice.... Jeez, think I've just enabled myself! lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Just found it - $90 on parniswatches.com - it is nice.... Jeez, think I've just enabled myself! lol


It happens lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

guess what for sale on the bay


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> guess what for sale on the bay


Like that......a lot

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> View attachment 1513731
> 
> View attachment 1513732
> 
> ...


I really like the chrono alike. The fake buttons don't bother me - date/day dials are good & I think it's lack of a second hand makes it look like it has age to it.

Just had a thought. The next watch in the collection is supposed to have 'sweep action' - maybe that's EM code for 'it has no second hand' ?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1513905
> 
> 
> View attachment 1513906
> ...


Not everyone's favourite but I think the lufty was the best watch EM issued?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I really like the chrono alike. The fake buttons don't bother me - date/day dials are good & I think it's lack of a second hand makes it look like it has age to it.
> 
> Just had a thought. The next watch in the collection is supposed to have 'sweep action' - maybe that's EM code for 'it has no second hand' ?
> 
> ...


If they'd taken a hit and issued this one with a normal issue it may have inspired more to continue?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not everyone's favourite but I think the lufty was the best watch EM issued?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


pizza pizza pizza


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Pizza was nice too. Is a shame they didn't continue this standard. They really are idiots?










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> If they'd taken a hit and issued this one with a normal issue it may have inspired more to continue?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 to little to late mate


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> If they'd taken a hit and issued this one with a normal issue it may have inspired more to continue?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yup - definitely. In fact, probably would have encouraged new subscribers

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey ITMW those two HMT watches that ordered for us on Saturday are still showing as "payment pending" on my account. I messaged him the other day and he said they were "processing" my payment at their end. The payment has been taken from my pay pal account though.
I smell a Rat I bet he wanted them to go for more than £13 and he doesn't want to sell them for the price I won them at. 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yup - definitely. In fact, probably would have encouraged new subscribers
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


looking at this I think they have been short changing us from the start 
mwc watch | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hey ITMW those two HMT watches that ordered for us on Saturday are still showing as "payment pending" on my account. I messaged him the other day and he said they were "processing" my payment at their end. The payment has been taken from my pay pal account though.
> I smell a Rat I bet he wanted them to go for more than £13 and he doesn't want to sell them for the price I won them at.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 don't know they normal go for around £15 for two but the pilot one abit special that why I put you on to it


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hey ITMW those two HMT watches that ordered for us on Saturday are still showing as "payment pending" on my account. I messaged him the other day and he said they were "processing" my payment at their end. The payment has been taken from my pay pal account though.
> I smell a Rat I bet he wanted them to go for more than £13 and he doesn't want to sell them for the price I won them at.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I think they have up to 5 days to ship it after the date of purchase. Im sure I remember reading on one ebay page that payments could take 3-5 days to clear. I could be wrong though I don't buy from ebay too often.

Very strange though. I once had positive feedback from an Asian company before I even had order confirmation. I ended up having feedback and a confirmation email within 10 minutes if ordering.

It could be the time difference too. I paid for the HMT I won a few weeks ago on Saturday evening and didn't get order confirmation until Monday evening.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I think they have up to 5 days to ship it after the date of purchase. Im sure I remember reading on one ebay page that payments could take 3-5 days to clear. I could be wrong though I don't buy from ebay too often.
> 
> Very strange though. I once had positive feedback from an Asian company before I even had order confirmation. I ended up having feedback and a confirmation email within 10 minutes if ordering.
> 
> It could be the time difference too. I paid for the HMT I won a few weeks ago on Saturday evening and didn't get order confirmation until Monday evening.


Hope your right Tomo I'm not going to stand for him weaselling out of it.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I will happily take that parnis!!
> 
> chico


I'm thinking that now both manbush deliveries have arrived it might be time to make another visit to his fine site lol ;-)


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I hope it all goes well for you. If it does then you bought two HMTs for a lot less than most people paid for one, ha. 

You'll probably have to wait an eternity for them to get to you. I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I hope it all goes well for you. If it does then you bought two HMTs for a lot less than most people paid for one, ha.
> 
> You'll probably have to wait an eternity for them to get to you. I'm still waiting for mine.


My 2 HMT's have still not arrived yet and it's now been 3 weeks!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm thinking that now both manbush deliveries have arrived it might be time to make another visit to his fine site lol ;-)


Whats next on the list sharky??

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I hope it all goes well for you. If it does then you bought two HMTs for a lot less than most people paid for one, ha.
> 
> You'll probably have to wait an eternity for them to get to you. I'm still waiting for mine.


yeah I have been watching them for sometime and the last week or so they are going for more and the last couple of days there are some stilly bid pushing up the prices you have the standard buy now for ten quid ..or the double ones did not see to sell well but now they are hitting like £18--£20 per set and some are not with It but the pilot one of the set we got was a purple blue that was rare so got a good deal on that when I saw it ..it was like pow right in the kisser then I looked at the other one with it and it was not bad either it was one of the better sets


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My 2 HMT's have still not arrived yet and it's now been 3 weeks!


Yep, same here. Mine shipped exactly 3 weeks ago and it could be another 2 weeks before I get it. They're probably busy building the raft to ship it out on. . .

I don't think I've ever experienced such mental shipping times.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I have been watching them for sometime and the last week or so they are going for more and the last couple of days there are some stilly bid pushing up the prices you have the standard buy now for ten quid ..or the double ones did not see to sell well but now they are hitting like £18--£20 per set and some are not with It but the pilot one of the set we got was a purple blue that was rare so got a good deal on that when I saw it ..it was like pow right in the kisser then I looked at the other one with it and it was not bad either it was one of the better sets


Yeah, at one stage I had about 10 or so in my watch list from the same seller and the same person was bidding them up. Almost lost hope before winning one for £6. Some were paying €20+ for one with a repainted dial, when you can get a new one for a similar price.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Whats next on the list sharky??
> 
> chico


I was thinking maybe a submariner type but I have a few that look very similar or maybe a sterile MM style


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was thinking maybe a submariner type but I have a few that look very similar or maybe a sterile MM style


I fancy one of his subs as well, sapphire crystal & ceramic bezel are superb for the price he's asking!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, at one stage I had about 10 or so in my watch list from the same seller and the same person was bidding them up. Almost lost hope before winning one for £6. Some were paying €20+ for one with a repainted dial, when you can get a new one for a similar price.


 what do you think of the sona and slim ones and the janta one's I'm not sure of them but am loving the pilot one's. but I am also liking this one


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what do you think of the sona and slim ones and the janta one's I'm not sure of them but am loving the pilot one's. but I am also liking this one


I was looking for a brightly coloured pilot or sona, but ended up going for a black Janata. The coloured ones usually go for silly prices.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Confession time, I did order a power reserve from Parnishop, but my order went through. I was embarrassed that it seemed I'd been last to order but I was successful, felt like I'd gained an unfair advantage. It's now arrived, and whilst it is truly great, I'm really sorry for those who lost out.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Confession time, I did order a power reserve from Parnishop, but my order went through. I was embarrassed that it seemed I'd been last to order but I was successful, felt like I'd gained an unfair advantage. It's now arrived, and whilst it is truly great, I'm really sorry for those who lost out.


All is fair in love and watches! Enjoy it mate and I'm sure there's a few here that will take it off your hands of you ever want to flip it ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Confession time, I did order a power reserve from Parnishop, but my order went through. I was embarrassed that it seemed I'd been last to order but I was successful, felt like I'd gained an unfair advantage. It's now arrived, and whilst it is truly great, I'm really sorry for those who lost out.


I didn't want it anyway!!! :-d:-d lol

looks great on the SS mate, did you order it like that? well done & enjoy!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> All is fair in love and watches! Enjoy it mate and I'm sure there's a few here that will take it off your hands of you ever want to flip it ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yip, i'd like first refusal on it!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Confession time, I did order a power reserve from Parnishop, but my order went through. I was embarrassed that it seemed I'd been last to order but I was successful, felt like I'd gained an unfair advantage. It's now arrived, and whilst it is truly great, I'm really sorry for those who lost out.


Sneaky! lol I think I'd have kept it quiet if I was the only one to get it ;-) enjoy! looks good


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think we need to start a quest to find a couple of these power reserves, I'm feeling the pain you guys are feeling who cant get them, there has to be a couple somewhere?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I think we need to start a quest to find a couple of these power reserves, I'm feeling the pain you guys are feeling who cant get them, there has to be a couple somewhere?


Are you looking to get one as well pep?

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Confession time, I did order a power reserve from Parnishop, but my order went through. I was embarrassed that it seemed I'd been last to order but I was successful, felt like I'd gained an unfair advantage. It's now arrived, and whilst it is truly great, I'm really sorry for those who lost out.


Fair play, and recovers some of my trust in the seller that he did at least have one!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Are you looking to get one as well pep?
> 
> Chico


No lol. I don't see what you guys see but I understand the yearnings ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I didn't want it anyway!!! :-d:-d lol
> 
> looks great on the SS mate, did you order it like that? well done & enjoy!
> 
> chico


No chico, it came on a mediocre black leather. The ss I bought for my Vostok, but it fits perfectly on it.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Fair play, and recovers some of my trust in the seller that he did at least have one!


The only thing that worries me is when he told me he was ready to ship mine he only had one and there was a problem with it! But hopefully that was his get out clause as a few of us ordered them and he couldn't fulfil the orders.

Chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Look what I won today


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> No chico, it came on a mediocre black leather. The ss I bought for my Vostok, but it fits perfectly on it.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic on the ss mate and as Joey Essex would say "well jel" LOL

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I won today


I'm waiting for the same one to come since the 15th may...dreadful wait


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm waiting for the same one to come since the 15th may...dreadful wait


 so is me and w.s well one of us get that.. the other get the nice green face one


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just added a second hand to the chrono wannabe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the EM website shows it WITH a second hand (at 2 o'clock)!

Trade Descriptions Act...:-|


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so is me and w.s well one of us get that.. the other get the nice green face one


I'm keen to get a look at it and see how it wears, might be ok on my tiny wrist..here's hoping. the WUS HMT would be a nice one to have too, I think I seen MJ with one in his collection? amongst all his other beauties


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm keen to get a look at it and see how it wears, might be ok on my tiny wrist..here's hoping. the WUS HMT would be a nice one to have too, I think I seen MJ with one in his collection? amongst all his other beauties


yeah mate I have seen a couple of different wus watches would like to have one of them to


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The only thing that worries me is when he told me he was ready to ship mine he only had one and there was a problem with it! But hopefully that was his get out clause as a few of us ordered them and he couldn't fulfil the orders.
> 
> Chico


Hmmm, mine was gaining about 30 seconds a day, does that equal a problem do we think?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah mate I have seen a couple of different wus watches would like to have one of them to


There's a F71 project watch just starting the now mate, a rectangular gmt.

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Hmmm, mine was gaining about 30 seconds a day, does that equal a problem do we think?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Usually they settle down after wearing it for a while so I wouldn't say it's a problem per say but just check the accuracy over the next couple of weeks.

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Home from work checking through posts some crackers today i take em has lost a bit of custom from its customers I dont blame any one for not carrying on with the purchasing of their watches I have been checking on the hmts so far I am not tempted by them I would lean closer to Parnis a good bit extra in price but certain ones are well worth waiting for Next week finger on the trigger as the say.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning all so what piece of horo thingy of beauty are we going to wear today have decided on this taste little number


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning all so what piece of horo thingy of beauty are we going to wear today have decided on this taste little number


you just got me thinking that maybe I'll wear a vossie today then I realise I gotta change the date from 8 all the way to 3rd lol, that put me off a bit lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you just got me thinking that maybe I'll wear a vossie today then I realise I gotta change the date from 8 all the way to 3rd lol, that put me off a bit lol


yeah with some ruskie you can quick set but this old girl I hade to do it from twenty something to the third lol .. think with my yema I can just go between the half ten and twelve and just back an forward do it like that so it Is quick


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all.

Kevs watch arrived! Cheers Kev - you da man 
What do you think? If I'm honest - I'm not sure about it. Never had a rubber strapped watch before.









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah with some ruskie you can quick set but this old girl I hade to do it from twenty something to the third lol .. think with my yema I can just go between the half ten and twelve and just back an forward do it like that so it Is quick


With my Vostoks winding back from 12 to 9 then back to 12 is supposed to be a quick date change. To be honest tho doesn't feel like you've saved much time if you gotta go far with it.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> With my Vostoks winding back from 12 to 9 then back to 12 is supposed to be a quick date change. To be honest tho doesn't feel like you've saved much time if you gotta go far with it.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


with mine you can go to 2am then back to 8.30pm so it saves a bit of time but it's still no sub for a quick change lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you just got me thinking that maybe I'll wear a vossie today then I realise I gotta change the date from 8 all the way to 3rd lol, that put me off a bit lol


Wear it on Sunday then! lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Wear it on Sunday then! lol


Haha, that's far too obvious for me lol I have a feeling I'm gonna spend part of every day winding, shaking, setting watches lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah with some ruskie you can quick set but this old girl I hade to do it from twenty something to the third lol .. think with my yema I can just go between the half ten and twelve and just back an forward do it like that so it Is quick


wearing my soki again postie been and gone no watches getting worried now better be tomorrow.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> wearing my soki again postie been and gone no watches getting worried now better be tomorrow.


Fingers crossed for you mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm wearing this today and probably will be doing so for a while. This year I've lost interest in the idea of chopping and changing and wearing a different watch each day. I tend to just wear a piece for a few weeks in a row now and I find that I appreciate each watch a lot more that way. You really get a feel for the watch and its nuances that way IMO.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Postie's just brought some NATO's I ordered










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My foxy inspired HMT arrived ☺

Although small I think this is perfectly proportioned for my wrist?

I'm not sure how it vintage seems brand new but I like it a lot ☺



















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

As usual wifi down for a short time wonder what the postie did not bring this morning I am beginning to wonder if other people are going about wearing cheap watches But we can only hope that is not the case.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Postie's just brought some NATO's I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sub looks good on that strap WS

Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sub looks good on that strap WS
> 
> Chico


It was the infantry one Chico but I had a change of heart and decided to put the subby on it instead.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It was the infantry one Chico but I had a change of heart and decided to put the subby on it instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i had the infantry sub as well, just traded it with itmw last week, great little watch!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It was the infantry one Chico but I had a change of heart and decided to put the subby on it instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're enjoying wearing these now mate?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You're enjoying wearing these now mate?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Actually Pep yeah I'm loving wearing them now. I wanted to wear them all along but as I was planning for all the collection I wanted to keep them mint but there's no point now seeing as EM have decided to take a nosedive quality wise. The only problem now is making my mind up which to wear. I'm back in work tonight after a week off so I will have to pick a watch and stick to it all shift but yesterday I changed watches four times ! Started off with the Jap pilot then the ITMW chunky, changed to the Jaragar six hands and the. Finished up with the subby on the soki bracelet !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Actually Pep yeah I'm loving wearing them now. I wanted to wear them all along but as I was planning for all the collection I wanted to keep them mint but there's no point now seeing as EM have decided to take a nosedive quality wise. The only problem now is making my mind up which to wear. I'm back in work tonight after a week off so I will have to pick a watch and stick to it all shift but yesterday I changed watches four times ! Started off with the Jap pilot then the ITMW chunky, changed to the Jaragar six hands and the. Finished up with the subby on the soki bracelet !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Lol oh the dilemma. Would look a bit strange bringing a few into work with you?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lol oh the dilemma. Would look a bit strange bringing a few into work with you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah the lads at work think I'm mental to begin with watch wise. They are for the most members of the "you only need one watch" brigade, poor deluded buggers !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah the lads at work think I'm mental to begin with watch wise. They are for the most members of the "you only need one watch" brigade, poor deluded buggers !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Haha. How empty their life's must be!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha. How empty their life's must be!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah, all they have to talk about is football, I truly pity them 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> My foxy inspired HMT arrived ☺
> 
> Although small I think this is perfectly proportioned for my wrist?
> 
> ...


The dial has been replaced but under the hood is the vintage mech. Not sure how they know what year it is someone more informed than me suspected mine was from 1974. My serial number ends in 74, but Im not sure if thats a simple way of telling. Post in the HMT thread and see what they can tell you


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> My foxy inspired HMT arrived ☺
> 
> Although small I think this is perfectly proportioned for my wrist?
> 
> ...


they have had some plastic surgery done but same old body underneath lol  sent you a p.m mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The dial has been replaced but under the hood is the vintage mech. Not sure how they know what year it is someone more informed than me suspected mine was from 1974. My serial number ends in 74, but Im not sure if thats a simple way of telling. Post in the HMT thread and see what they can tell you


Thanks for that. I'll post on there and see if I can get some info

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

check this out, top posters in the last week!









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

That's no healthy lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Got my SOKI Infantry today. Nice serious look to it. Strap not too bad.
Ordered on 28th so fastish delivery.









Hands seem small in comparison to the dial. Lume on 3 hands but not dial.
Looks like a screw down back. Will check movement later. No wobbly hands when crown pulled out.

Edit: my tool wont open the back so will wait and see if anyone else who has one can find out.
Still waiting in my Fineat
(aquaterra) ordered on 15th


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> That's no healthy lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


LOL thats for the whole forum, the one for f71 is even more crazy check this link, i see some familiar names in there!!!

Sorry! Your access to BoardReader.com has been temporarily suspended. | BoardReader

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL thats for the whole forum, the one for f71 is even more crazy check this link, i see some familiar names in there!!!
> 
> Sorry! Your access to BoardReader.com has been temporarily suspended. | BoardReader
> 
> chico


Oh my. I'm almost afraid to post again, oh wait lol.

This thread really is addictive for me

Ah well worse things I could be doing ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Got my SOKI Infantry today. Nice serious look to it. Strap not too bad.
> Ordered on 28th so fastish delivery.
> 
> 
> ...


The one I ordered two weeks ago still waiting,my WiFi is playing up cant even log in has anyone a shilling for the meter


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The last 2 SOKIs came from german post. Not sure about my first. But all three came in the same cardboard boxes


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm a little disappointed, my HMT is running + 5 minutes an hour!

Hopefully it just needs a little settle time?

I'm usually lucky with vintage 😐

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I forgot a wrist shot of the vossie I wore today so here it is, 









And when I removed it 









this could be the next EM watch, fake strap, fake case, fake everything lol ;-)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I forgot a wrist shot of the vossie I wore today so here it is,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what happened when i wore my EM's!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I'm a little disappointed, my HMT is running + 5 minutes an hour!
> 
> Hopefully it just needs a little settle time?
> 
> ...


Magnetised?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

That's what I'm thinking. 4 second gain an hour which is huge 😐

Edit. 4 seconds a minute

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I forgot a wrist shot of the vossie I wore today so here it is,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a worrying reaction, might be to the finish polish, I'd either give it a good clean with a cloth dampened with mild soapy water, and drying carefully, or reconsider ever wearing it again.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> That's a worrying reaction, might be to the finish polish, I'd either give it a good clean with a cloth dampened with mild soapy water, and drying carefully, or reconsider ever wearing it again.


Yeah I agree that is a very worrying reaction. Take the precautions David suggested but if the reaction continues then don't wear it any more. To me it looks like the metal used is corroding with your sweat and then being absorbed by your skin. God knows what the long term effects could be but one things for sure without a hand your going to find it hard to stop your watch falling off !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Coat it with clear nail varnish or spray with clear lacquer


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Well I got in touch with the seller on Amazon who sent me the Jaragar with the black face instead of the white one, I asked for an exchange.
They said they sent me the black face because the white one is no longer available, and if I'm willing to keep it they will refund half the cost! 
So I've got it for £3-53!!! Bargain!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> That's a worrying reaction, might be to the finish polish, I'd either give it a good clean with a cloth dampened with mild soapy water, and drying carefully, or reconsider ever wearing it again.


it's only like when you wear a copper bracelet, it's washed off so I'm sure there's no lasting harm. I've got a chrome one so I'll wear that and see if it goes the same way


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Well I got in touch with the seller on Amazon who sent me the Jaragar with the black face instead of the white one, I asked for an exchange.
> They said they sent me the black face because the white one is no longer available, and if I'm willing to keep it they will refund half the cost!
> So I've got it for £3-53!!! Bargain!


That's a really nice finish on the face! I could be tempted to get one of those! where is it from? ;-)


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> That's a really nice finish on the face! I could be tempted to get one of those! where is it from? ;-)


It was from Amazon marketplace, the seller was called LightInthe Box Europe.
I've seen it on there from another seller for about £10.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

EM just posted an apology of sorts for the painted dial on issue 8, and are 'reviewing the rest of the collection'. I can't copy and paste as away and on iPad.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> EM just posted an apology of sorts for the painted dial on issue 8, and are 'reviewing the rest of the collection'. I can't copy and paste as away and on iPad.


can someone put up the link pls


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Must just say,
I bought a new 6497 movement, for the Fake PAM Composite that I acquired for £20, from wangxiaohong522 on ebay parnis watch, automatic watch items in wangxiaohong522 store on eBay!
Ordered on 22nd received it on 31st which I thought was excellent, fitted today and so far running to time. Very happy. 
He also does a line on Parnis watches and parts, I saw some full polished Radiomir style cases while I was browsing.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossMilitary?fref=ts

The team at Eaglemoss take your feedback very seriously and so we wanted to provide a quick update on the recent comments on the issue 8 painted watch dial.

We can assure you that we're taking a careful note of everyone's comments on issue 8 and are currently reviewing the rest of the collection with this in mind. 

Once we have an official response, you guys will be the first to know.

Thanks again for your feedback.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Kevs watch arrived! Cheers Kev - you da man
> What do you think? If I'm honest - I'm not sure about it. Never had a rubber strapped watch before.
> ...


Glad it arrived! At last!
I quite like the rubber strap, but to be honest wasn't keen on the rest of the watch!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still no internet connection lost at the moment trying to get new adapters


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Glad it arrived! At last!
> I quite like the rubber strap, but to be honest wasn't keen on the rest of the watch!


Haha. It's certainly an unusual strap - not seen another like it 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Evening all, I'm trying to get this little beauty going, but no luck so far. New battery but nothing happening. It had worked on and off previously.

I know there's usually a clip holding the battery down, not sure if that affects it?

If any of you clever chaps have any ideas, I'd be most grateful, thanks! 



















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

"We are currently reviewing the rest of the collection with this in mind. "

Does this mean they had so many unsubscribe that they are checking which future issues also have a fake dial & are cancelling them? Or you reckon they might change them?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Evening all, I'm trying to get this little beauty going, but no luck so far. New battery but nothing happening. It had worked on and off previously.
> 
> I know there's usually a clip holding the battery down, not sure if that affects it?
> 
> ...


If you push and hold the battery in does it show any signs of life?


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> If you push and hold the battery in does it show any signs of life?


Sadly not


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> If you push and hold the battery in does it show any signs of life?


 should it not have a plate across it like this ?


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> should it not have a plate across it like this ?


Indeed, that's what I mentioned in my post - not sure whether that is something that would affect it actually working though...hmmm?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Indeed, that's what I mentioned in my post - not sure whether that is something that would affect it actually working though...hmmm?


I think so because if you look on watch back cover is there a copper circle ?


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I think so because if you look on watch back cover is there a copper circle ?


Good point itmy! There is indeed, I guess I need something to stand in as the clip then. Would it need to be a certain type of metal?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Indeed, that's what I mentioned in my post - not sure whether that is something that would affect it actually working though...hmmm?


I'm not sure to be honest. If it was working before and that tab was just holding in the battery then it should work when you push the battery in. If that's the cause, then that tab could have been one of the battery terminals. It certainly is a curious case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Good point itmy! There is indeed, I guess I need something to stand in as the clip then. Would it need to be a certain type of metal?


conductive is my guess because it runs between the back of the watch and I think the two copper springs and the battery.. but I could be wrong about the springs


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I've also tried the short circuit trick, but no go. I think she's dead, it's a shame because these are quite hard to find now, nvm. :-/


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Thanks guys, I've also tried the short circuit trick, but no go. I think she's dead, it's a shame because these are quite hard to find now, nvm. :-/


 all you need Is the strap would say I wonder if any of us has one similar that's dead that we could give to the cause lol let me have a think if I has something that would do it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

In the middle of phoning sky guess what my internet came on again still waiting to speak to a c/service agent and how long is a piece of string


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> all you need Is the strap would say I wonder if any of us has one similar that's dead that we could give to the cause lol let me have a think if I has something that would do it


nah I got two but it not the same


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> all you need Is the strap would say I wonder if any of us has one similar that's dead that we could give to the cause lol let me have a think if I has something that would do it


Cheers dude!  I tried using silver foil, which didn't work, but if you come up with anything that would be great thanks.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

on that sort of note I have to lcd I don't use anymore anyone up for a trade


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> should it not have a plate across it like this ?


This should work. The gold coloured contact to the top right is the + side of the circuit. The screw hole bottom left is the retaining point for the strap.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Yay! Just won 3 HMTs for £19.01.

Sellers pic


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yay! Just won 3 HMTs for £19.01.
> 
> Sellers pic


Ah........... your lucky I forgot this was ending tonight lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> In the middle of phoning sky guess what my internet came on again still waiting to speak to a c/service agent and how long is a piece of string


yes you guessed its down again raging is not the word will phone them in the morning.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Thanks guys, I've also tried the short circuit trick, but no go. I think she's dead, it's a shame because these are quite hard to find now, nvm. :-/


I'd love to have a crack at getting this going.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Evening Gentlemen. Glad to be back. Not getting online much at the mo' so I've missed about 150 pages and I really can't be ar**'d to try and read them all  I got the reaction to issue 8, what did I miss after that? I did look at No 8 in Smiths and thought it would have been nice without the painted sub dial but then too close to my G-10 to bother with. On a personal note I'm still prepared to consider the Zero but it will have to look good when I see one. I've given my girlfriend the Subby and Pizza because they weren't getting worn and she said she liked them, the Fanty only gets worn when I want a watch I don't care about breaking but the Lufty while not getting much wrist time is a keeper. My third Vostok arrived from Asap31 in a little over two weeks and my second HMT, a pilot this time in a little under two weeks. I really must get the image hosting thing sorted out and post some pictures. My black faced Jarager Monaco has died after being dropped and I have been mostly wearing my Seiko Kinetic, my Precista G-10 and a Vintage USSR Sekonda I got for 8 quid. 
As a side note I have a spare unopened issue 3 which I'll sell at cost or trade if anyone here is interested before I try the bay


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Evening Gentlemen. Glad to be back. Not getting online much at the mo' so I've missed about 150 pages and I really can't be ar**'d to try and read them all  I got the reaction to issue 8, what did I miss after that? I did look at No 8 in Smiths and thought it would have been nice without the painted sub dial but then too close to my G-10 to bother with. On a personal note I'm still prepared to consider the Zero but it will have to look good when I see one. I've given my girlfriend the Subby and Pizza because they weren't getting worn and she said she liked them, the Fanty only gets worn when I want a watch I don't care about breaking but the Lufty while not getting much wrist time is a keeper. My third Vostok arrived from Asap31 in a little over two weeks and my second HMT, a pilot this time in a little under two weeks. I really must get the image hosting thing sorted out and post some pictures. My black faced Jarager Monaco has died after being dropped and I have been mostly wearing my Seiko Kinetic, my Precista G-10 and a Vintage USSR Sekonda I got for 8 quid.
> As a side note I have a spare unopened issue 3 which I'll sell at cost or trade if anyone here is interested before I try the bay


Put me down as interested. I busted the glass on mine

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Evening Gentlemen. Glad to be back. Not getting online much at the mo' so I've missed about 150 pages and I really can't be ar**'d to try and read them all  I got the reaction to issue 8, what did I miss after that? I did look at No 8 in Smiths and thought it would have been nice without the painted sub dial but then too close to my G-10 to bother with. On a personal note I'm still prepared to consider the Zero but it will have to look good when I see one. I've given my girlfriend the Subby and Pizza because they weren't getting worn and she said she liked them, the Fanty only gets worn when I want a watch I don't care about breaking but the Lufty while not getting much wrist time is a keeper. My third Vostok arrived from Asap31 in a little over two weeks and my second HMT, a pilot this time in a little under two weeks. I really must get the image hosting thing sorted out and post some pictures. My black faced Jarager Monaco has died after being dropped and I have been mostly wearing my Seiko Kinetic, my Precista G-10 and a Vintage USSR Sekonda I got for 8 quid.
> As a side note I have a spare unopened issue 3 which I'll sell at cost or trade if anyone here is interested before I try the bay


Welcome back mate, 150 pages is only a day on this thread ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

On again for how long l don't know hoping for some items in the morning l hope so

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Welcome back mate, 150 pages is only a day on this thread ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah I Know, normally I'd spend a couple of hours catching up but I'm tired and as you say it'll be even further out of my reach tomorrow


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> .


Left out Mr Peps quote, said I was tired


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

David Church said:


> Put me down as interested. I busted the glass on mine
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


P M me


----------



## residen (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



wmaker said:


> TV advert for the magazine on YouTube:


It won't show


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



residen said:


> It won't show


It is only 'Insoired by' TV adverts...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Evening Gentlemen. Glad to be back. Not getting online much at the mo' so I've missed about 150 pages and I really can't be ar**'d to try and read them all  I got the reaction to issue 8, what did I miss after that? I did look at No 8 in Smiths and thought it would have been nice without the painted sub dial but then too close to my G-10 to bother with. On a personal note I'm still prepared to consider the Zero but it will have to look good when I see one. I've given my girlfriend the Subby and Pizza because they weren't getting worn and she said she liked them, the Fanty only gets worn when I want a watch I don't care about breaking but the Lufty while not getting much wrist time is a keeper. My third Vostok arrived from Asap31 in a little over two weeks and my second HMT, a pilot this time in a little under two weeks. I really must get the image hosting thing sorted out and post some pictures. My black faced Jarager Monaco has died after being dropped and I have been mostly wearing my Seiko Kinetic, my Precista G-10 and a Vintage USSR Sekonda I got for 8 quid.
> As a side note I have a spare unopened issue 3 which I'll sell at cost or trade if anyone here is interested before I try the bay


Welcome back. Definitely get the pics sorted, so we can see the Vostok/HMTs.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Welcome back. Definitely get the pics sorted, so we can see the Vostok/HMTs.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 hey buddy so how's the vossie you franked going mate ?  and any time you decide you don't need the spare dial let me know I thought It was a really interesting one with the ship an aircraft on it 

and oh yes morning every one it's going to be a ruskie day for me I think


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey buddy so how's the vossie you franked going mate ?  and any time you decide you don't need the spare dial let me know I thought It was a really interesting one with the ship an aircraft on it
> 
> and oh yes morning every one it's going to be a ruskie day for me I think


That's my watch! ;-) I can't wear mine, it's just waaaaay too small, looks like a kids watch on me lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> That's my watch! ;-) I can't wear mine, it's just waaaaay too small, looks like a kids watch on me lol


 lol yeah with wearing the pizza they do feel a bit small and that but some times less is more and least I know were to come for parts if mine ever needs it I have this one god years got given it from a uncle when he past over and have had it ever since some time in the nineties I think  I have raketa mini now that is small lol can't wear it .it's like wearing a ten pence piece lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Internet running fine at the moment waiting for postie yet again what goodies will he bring


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Internet running fine at the moment waiting for postie yet again what goodies will he bring


 morning smeagal mate you was miss last nite lol so how goes it on this miserable raining excuse of a day hmm


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey buddy so how's the vossie you franked going mate ?  and any time you decide you don't need the spare dial let me know I thought It was a really interesting one with the ship an aircraft on it
> 
> and oh yes morning every one it's going to be a ruskie day for me I think


Nice, it's Vostok Amphibia for me today, had to wind it on 5 days last night to set the date lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Nice, it's Vostok Amphibia for me today, had to wind it on 5 days last night to set the date lol


pics mate pics lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Update on my HMT that's running fast. Got on to the seller and he said it needs settling in time and I though that BS but I think he's right seems to be slowing slightly and get to a minute fast but stays there, which seems odd. 

I think some of these vintages watches have their own personality lol which is fine. 

Oh and I did 3 posts on EM'S statement on FB. Trying to educate then a little lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning smeagal mate you was miss last nite lol so how goes it on this miserable raining excuse of a day hmm


Not raining here just overcast at the moment


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Update on my HMT that's running fast. Got on to the seller and he said it needs settling in time and I though that BS but I think he's right seems to be slowing slightly and get to a minute fast but stays there, which seems odd.
> 
> I think some of these vintages watches have their own personality lol which is fine.
> 
> ...


had notice when sharky had kindly put up the link  and mechs don't like to travel much some settle down some will as you say get a personality an other will need to be regulated then fine that's the fun of mechs my zim will tease me If have not use it in a while I will winded it up and nothing but If I set the time and leave it a few minutes it will start to work lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not raining here just overcast at the moment


 it how shall I put it lol it's coming down at a fair old rate here hmm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No parcels today getting very worried now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> No parcels today getting very worried now


what you waiting on then smeagal mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what you waiting on then smeagal mate


Soki fanty and Uboat stlyle from infantry the one I put up last week


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Soki fanty and Uboat stlyle from infantry the one I put up last week


lets hope tomorrow


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I said that I was not going for hmt yes I went for one the hmt military just went straight in paid a tenner coulld not be bothered with the bidding war am I daft or what


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I said that I was not going for hmt yes I went for one the hmt military just went straight in paid a tenner coulld not be bothered with the bidding war am I daft or what


depends on which one.. some going to be around that anyway so no not really mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> depends on which one.. some going to be around that anyway so no not really mate


The one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The one


about £8-£10 Is normal but some have badly repainted dials so you have to have a close look but they are alright as a beater and a dam site better then mwc issue 8 hmmmm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> about £8-£10 I normal but some have badly repainted dials so you have to have a close look but they are alright as a beater and a dam site better then mwc issue 8 hmmmm


6 7 and 8 put together


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 6 7 and 8 put together


lol I don't know 6 is growing on me a little bit


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I don't know 6 is growing on me a little bit


To me just cant see me ever wearing it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> To me just cant see me ever wearing it


oh total agree there but looks good in the case


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> oh total agree there but looks good in the case


wonder if its upside down or what


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> about £8-£10 Is normal but some have badly repainted dials so you have to have a close look but they are alright as a beater and a dam site better then mwc issue 8 hmmmm


could be even more quirky shaky hand painted dials I could say I did it myself


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

David Church said:


> I'd love to have a crack at getting this going.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Thanks for the offer! It would be great to have it working again (if possible) so if you PM me your address and I'll stick it in the post 

Cheers.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> To me just cant see me ever wearing it


To be honest I can't really see myself wearing any of them apart from maybe the Pizza! I have too many much nicer watches lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> To be honest I can't really see myself wearing any of them apart from maybe the Pizza! I have too many much nicer watches lol


lol starting to beat me ant ya lol I got about 70 ticking lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> To be honest I can't really see myself wearing any of them apart from maybe the Pizza! I have too many much nicer watches lol


Fanty pizza and maybe lufty


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Fanty pizza and maybe lufty


yeah agreed Fanty pizza


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Fanty pizza and maybe lufty


 and this when I get it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> and this when I get it


I'd whip the big second hand off that! ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'd whip the big second hand off that! ;-)


Every picture ive looked at the sub dial looks as if it works also date display and big second hand free postage based in uk £13 99 or an em No 8 for a tenner


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Every picture ive looked at the sub dial looks as if it works also date display and big second hand free postage based in uk £13 99 or an em No 8 for a tenner


I like that a lot!


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Afternoon all, day off today 

Wearing my SOKI today, it seems to have settled down and no longer seems to gain overnight #fingerscrossed#

On the other hand though the Ziegler continues to lose up to 2 minutes over 24hrs. 




Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Every picture ive looked at the sub dial looks as if it works also date display and big second hand free postage based in uk £13 99 or an em No 8 for a tenner


well in the two pic the hand has moved on the sub-dial so good chance


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Every picture ive looked at the sub dial looks as if it works also date display and big second hand free postage based in uk £13 99 or an em No 8 for a tenner


is it automatic or quartz? have you got the link?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Afternoon all, day off today
> 
> Wearing my SOKI today, it seems to have settled down and no longer seems to gain overnight #fingerscrossed#
> 
> ...


 you alright with bezels now.... because I have one more knocking around


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you alright with bezels now.... because I have one more knocking around


I can't get the bezel off of mine to put the new one on, I don't want to force it too much.

I'm on the look out for a nice looking bezel insert or persevere with getting the whole bezel off to fit a new one.

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep saw this it mite help you with your vossie  NEW CRYSTAL *WATCH* GLASS *VOSTOK* KOMANDIRSKIE USSR *WATCH* RUSSIAN


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> I can't get the bezel off of mine to put the new one on, I don't want to force it too much.
> 
> I'm on the look out for a nice looking bezel insert or persevere with getting the whole bezel off to fit a new one.
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


 well will this be of any help


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well will this be of any help


Is that a subby bezel mate?

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Just thinking no dalliance for a long time? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Is that a subby bezel mate?
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


 lol old diver I was using for parts mate but about the same size mate at a guess


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just thinking no dalliance for a long time?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 I think we have lost a lot of people who was only here for the mwc reviews and watches


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol old diver I was using for parts mate but about the same size mate at a guess


Ok then mate thank you. Is it blue or black?

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001PMW0Z0/ref=pd_aw_sbs_1?pi=SL500_SS115

I'm probably asking the wrong people, can anyone convince me not to buy this?.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Ok then mate thank you. Is it blue or black?
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


 is this any better it's on a subby case and its black


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001PMW0Z0/ref=pd_aw_sbs_1?pi=SL500_SS115
> 
> I'm probably asking the wrong people, can anyone convince me not to buy this?.....


I couldn't lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey buddy so how's the vossie you franked going mate ?  and any time you decide you don't need the spare dial let me know I thought It was a really interesting one with the ship an aircraft on it
> 
> and oh yes morning every one it's going to be a ruskie day for me I think


Frankens good thx - wearing it again today, in fact.

Gonna keep the dial as I'm getting quite a collection of spares, so a day might come when I need it lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I couldn't lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Talk you out of it I mean

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> is it automatic or quartz? have you got the link?


It is An auto look up eb uk winner watches should get it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001PMW0Z0/ref=pd_aw_sbs_1?pi=SL500_SS115
> 
> I'm probably asking the wrong people, can anyone convince me not to buy this?.....


dont do it! there, I tried lol now go and buy it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001PMW0Z0/ref=pd_aw_sbs_1?pi=SL500_SS115
> 
> I'm probably asking the wrong people, can anyone convince me not to buy this?.....


 that's not a bad price they are about £130 . I would shop around a bit more to see if theirs a better price 

Orient CEM65002D (Blue Mako) Reviews


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Frankens good thx - wearing it again today, in fact.
> 
> Gonna keep the dial as I'm getting quite a collection of spares, so a day might come when I need it lol
> 
> ...


don't blame ya mate I'm the same lol got boxes of bits all around the place


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001PMW0Z0/ref=pd_aw_sbs_1?pi=SL500_SS115
> 
> I'm probably asking the wrong people, can anyone convince me not to buy this?.....


Don't buy it...

£91.23 on eBay posted from USA

I know. Not helping.

Sorry there's shipping duty on that too

Buy the amazon one

Still not helping...

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001PMW0Z0/ref=pd_aw_sbs_1?pi=SL500_SS115
> 
> I'm probably asking the wrong people, can anyone convince me not to buy this?.....


Just be wary mate. Make sure you check location of seller to insure no duties

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001PMW0Z0/ref=pd_aw_sbs_1?pi=SL500_SS115
> 
> I'm probably asking the wrong people, can anyone convince me not to buy this?.....


Don't do it, buy the ray instead, better watch imho

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orient-EM65...id=1401885847&sr=8-1&keywords=orient+ray+blue

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Don't do it buy the ray instead, better watch imho
> 
> chico


I'd agree. For the lume alone!










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is this any better it's on a subby case and its black


Yeah I like that one mate. It's a shame cos I won't wear that watch now cos of the way the bezel ring is divided. What I've been trying to find is a SOKI Pepsi bezel or a coke bezel I don't mind but I can't find any, not reasonable prices anyway!!

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Wore the Pizza for work last coupe of days. Still like it. Back on my Viva Espana El Cheapo beater today.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yeah I like that one mate. It's a shame cos I won't wear that watch now cos of the way the bezel ring is divided. What I've been trying to find is a SOKI Pepsi bezel or a coke bezel I don't mind but I can't find any, not reasonable prices anyway!!
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


The eBay seller Soki2010 still has plenty at 8.99 including postage mate.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Hornetto said:


> Wore the Pizza for work last coupe of days. Still like it. Back on my Viva Espana El Cheapo beater today.


Pizza is a good looking watch but it was finding more time on the shelf than on my wrist!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Pizza is a good looking watch but it was finding more time on the shelf than on my wrist!!
> 
> chico


Loving wearing the Jap at the moment.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Don't do it, buy the ray instead, better watch imho
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orient-EM65...id=1401885847&sr=8-1&keywords=orient+ray+blue
> 
> chico


Hmmm, dithering now.... The seller on Amazon is based in New York, is that going to mean customs import duty?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> The eBay seller Soki2010 still has plenty at 8.99 including postage mate.


Sorry mate I didn't explain myself very well ️. I bought an auto sub diver a few weeks back but I don't like the way they've split the bezel colours so I'm on the look out for a new bezel ring for it (Pepsi/coke arrangement)

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Pizza is a good looking watch but it was finding more time on the shelf than on my wrist!!
> 
> chico


Hello all, I agree about the Pizza. You know it's the second hand that puts me off but I have no clue how to go about trying to take it off.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hmmm, dithering now.... The seller on Amazon is based in New York, is that going to mean customs import duty?


Now I've read a bit more, duty etc all prepaid before posting, nice!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Hmmm, dithering now.... The seller on Amazon is based in New York, is that going to mean customs import duty?


Not necessarily, when my last watch came from HK first one got caught then lost in customs & the replacement got through no probs.

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Almac said:


> Hello all, I agree about the Pizza. You know it's the second hand that puts me off but I have no clue how to go about trying to take it off.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I think smeagal posted a video link about 500 pages ago! I did mine with a pair of tweezers, and it still works, amazing. The biggest problem was getting the case back on again.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Hello all, I agree about the Pizza. You know it's the second hand that puts me off but I have no clue how to go about trying to take it off.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Im sure someone already did that, maybe they will help

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Now I've read a bit more, duty etc all prepaid before posting, nice!


Mako or Ray???? Blue or Black???? this watch collecting is stressful!! lol

Blue Ray for me next month can't wait!!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hmmm, dithering now.... The seller on Amazon is based in New York, is that going to mean customs import duty?


it could well do, you could ask them where it will be sent from? they get crafty calling their seller name with UK in it to try trick you into buying!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> Hello all, I agree about the Pizza. You know it's the second hand that puts me off but I have no clue how to go about trying to take it off.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I did it with my finger nails!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I did it with my finger nails!


Good to see the traditional art of horology continues on!!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Now I've read a bit more, duty etc all prepaid before posting, nice!


Then you ok mate, though be sure to shop around. Try creation watches etc. They don't include duties but can come in cheap even with.

Some times they can slip through without duties ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Having taken the back off how do you get the crown off to allow you to take the rest out?

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Good to see the traditional art of horology continues on!!! lol
> 
> chico


lol, I never got round to buying the right tool! you should have seen me putting that hand on the EM RAF Chrono-Alike, there was much shouting lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Almac said:


> Having taken the back off how do you get the crown off to allow you to take the rest out?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


There should be a little dimple near where the crown/stem goes in press this in with a screwdriver and gently pull the crown and it will come out.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> There should be a little dimple near where the crown/stem goes in press this in with a screwdriver and gently pull the crown and it will come out.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Thanks for that I'll give it a go tonight after work. I've got a spare unopened Pizza if I mess it up.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> lol, I never got round to buying the right tool! you should have seen me putting that hand on the EM RAF Chrono-Alike, there was much shouting lol


LOL i've destroyed a couple with not having the right tools, now i just leave well alone!

chico


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> Hmmm, dithering now.... The seller on Amazon is based in New York, is that going to mean customs import duty?


I have both - the black ray is a nice sub homage, but the Blue Mako is a stunner, you have to see how the deep blue sheen of the dial changes in the light, to fully appreciate it!  There's a good review with pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f306/orient-cem65002d-blue-mako-reviews-186799.html [EDIT: oops, same link itmy posted!]

yes the lume isn't great and the bezel is a bit*h to turn, but it sure is a great looking watch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL i've destroyed a couple with not having the right tools, now i just leave well alone!
> 
> chico


I'd never mess with the good watches, don't mind having a got with a cheapo £10 one lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Almac said:


> Having taken the back off how do you get the crown off to allow you to take the rest out?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Just where the crown stem goes into the movement, there's a dimple in the release plate, to the right in this pic








You also might need to push it again when refitting the stem

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'd never mess with the good watches, don't mind having a got with a cheapo £10 one lol


Same here mate!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Still the blue ray for me!! (yeah yeah i know that ones black!!)lol

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Still the blue ray for me!! (yeah yeah i know that ones black!!)lol
> 
> chico


The only thing that lets these watches down(and it's only a tiny thing) is the hollow link ends on the bracelet! why make a lovely solid bracelet and skimp on the end links?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> The only thing that lets these watches down(and it's only a tiny thing) is the hollow link ends on the bracelet! why make a lovely solid bracelet and skimp on the end links?


In all the mako/ray threads ive read that was the only gripe people mentioned, wouldn't have increased the price much to add them.

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The Vostok franken I created is with me today (again!) 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

How good does this look!! this is why i want the blue ray









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The Vostok franken I created is with me today (again!)
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 I like it but I'm not sure I would have had that bezels as my choice


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> In all the mako/ray threads ive read that was the only gripe people mentioned, wouldn't have increased the price much to add them.
> 
> chico


You know the solar has the hollow links too. I'm not going to get mine on the braclet fir this reason and I also want the yellow accents that only comes on the rubber lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You know the solar has the hollow links too. I'm not going to get mine on the braclet fir this reason and I also want the yellow accents that only comes on the rubber lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I was thinking of getting a good rubber strap for mine, had it on a black/grey nato too


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Got my SOKI Infantry today. Nice serious look to it. Strap not too bad.
> Ordered on 28th so fastish delivery.
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if im being too picky but ive complained to the seller.
The hands are way to short and there should be no number at the 3 o'clock position leaving a cleaner dial. 
My Pic above and Sellers pic below








I bought this too replace the over busy Infantry infantry
Has anyone else with one of these noticed the difference in the sellers pic to the actual item


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like it but I'm not sure I would have had that bezels as my choice


It is an unusual bezel - one that I haven't seen often - but I like it 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Not sure if im being too picky but ive complained to the seller.
> The hands are way to short and there should be no number at the 3 o'clock position leaving a cleaner dial.
> My Pic above and Sellers pic below
> 
> ...


The sellers pic definitely looks better, the short hands do look odd!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> You know the solar has the hollow links too. I'm not going to get mine on the braclet fir this reason and I also want the yellow accents that only comes on the rubber lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah the hollow e/l don't bother me to much but i always think if a watch comes on a bracelet it's better to get it then change it if you want, i do prefer bracelets to leather/nato straps though, but as you stated sometimes you don't have a choice. weird that the black/yellow solar is the only one that comes on rubber.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was thinking of getting a good rubber strap for mine, had it on a black/grey nato too


Not a fan of rubber straps, the Accurist i traded with itmw is on a rubber strap but i'm gonni stick it on a nato asap!!

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The sellers pic definitely looks better, the short hands do look odd!


Yup the sellers pic looks better. I don't think you're being too picky.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Cost me £5.94. I asked for £2.94 refund. See how it goes. I know others ordered this model. Are theirs the same?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Not sure if im being too picky but ive complained to the seller.
> The hands are way to short and there should be no number at the 3 o'clock position leaving a cleaner dial.
> My Pic above and Sellers pic below
> 
> ...


That's a pity foxy, and I would definitely complain too. Shame as the Soki subby seems to be consistently excellent, diversifying and devaluing the brand.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, I am back from my three day conference in Warwickshire and there were a few packages waiting for me, plus a dreaded red card, which I think may be for a presentation box for my missus so I am a bit loathe to go all the way to the sorting office to pick it up. Might arrange redelivery next week...

My Soki infantry watch was waiting for me. Stuck it on a NATO but not worn it yet. Only have 20mm NATOs so looks a but odd but can't bear the stock strap.

Most exciting was my black faced Jaragar Monaco-style, and the carbon fibre effect strap I both to replace the horrible bracelet. I think it looks good...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Not sure if im being too picky but ive complained to the seller.
> The hands are way to short and there should be no number at the 3 o'clock position leaving a cleaner dial.
> My Pic above and Sellers pic below
> 
> ...


A watch that doesn't look like the one advertised.......hmm...sounds familiar

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Mako or Ray???? Blue or Black???? this watch collecting is stressful!! lol
> 
> Blue Ray for me next month can't wait!!!
> 
> chico


Apparently it's almost impossible to get a blue Ray right now new. No one seems to have any.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Not sure if im being too picky but ive complained to the seller.
> The hands are way to short and there should be no number at the 3 o'clock position leaving a cleaner dial.
> My Pic above and Sellers pic below
> 
> ...


Mine is the same as yours, I didn't realise what was wrong till I saw your post. However, I am happy with mine, I only bought it out of curiosity!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Apparently it's almost impossible to get a blue Ray right now new. No one seems to have any.


I'm looking at a few different places online right now who have them in stock, but I'm not divulging where!!! Lol

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm looking at a few different places online right now who have them in stock, but I'm not divulging where!!! Lol
> 
> Chico


Hehehe!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Blue Mako
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1037619

Maybe persuade this guy to post it


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Blue Mako
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1037619
> 
> Maybe persuade this guy to post it


He does indicate continental USA only. I never understand that, if the buyer is paying the postage what difference does it make?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Blue Mako
> FS: Orient Mako Pepsi
> 
> Maybe persuade this guy to post it


saw that a lot of them have conus on them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> saw that a lot of them have conus on them


That CONUS malarkey pisses me off

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That CONUS malarkey pisses me off
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


lol seen a watch on there for like $25 but they want to keep it I the u.s lol ... and is jacub still in the ads I could not find him early ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> Blue Mako
> FS: Orient Mako Pepsi
> 
> Maybe persuade this guy to post it


I'm looking for the ray Fox, and i won't be buying till next month anyway but cheers for the link mate!

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> That CONUS malarkey pisses me off
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


What's the difference if the buyer is paying the shipping??? I don't see the point in limiting your buyers!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What's the difference if the buyer is paying the shipping??? I don't see the point in limiting your buyers!
> 
> Chico


I must admit I prefer not to send stuff I'm selling abroad! I've has stuff go missing once it leaves this country then you gotta sort out compensation etc... it's a mine field I tell ya lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I must admit I prefer not to send stuff I'm selling abroad! I've has stuff go missing once it leaves this country then you gotta sort out compensation etc... it's a mine field I tell ya lol


It can be a pain in the arse but iv never had anything go missing apart from the first pilot the manbush sent!!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It can be a pain in the arse but iv never had anything go missing apart from the first pilot the manbush sent!!!
> 
> chico


Has anyone's watch from Parnishop come yet? My tracking hasn't been updated since 28th May when it was 'forwarded for export' in China. The nothing.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> What's the difference if the buyer is paying the shipping??? I don't see the point in limiting your buyers!
> 
> Chico


Some of them say it is too much hassle to go to the post office and fill out all the custom forms. Yeah, I know but that is what the say. I think that another one is that it is too much of a problem to try and get things sorted if there is a problem internationally.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Has anyone's watch from Parnishop come yet? My tracking hasn't been updated since 28th May when it was 'forwarded for export' in China. The nothing.


I'm the same mike, i emailed parcelforce and they said it hasn't arrived in the uk yet, but the tracking status says "handed over" wot ever that means!!!

** im sure the oldwoman ordered his at the same time and he's got his **

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm the same mike, i emailed parcelforce and they said it hasn't arrived in the uk yet, but the tracking status says "handed over" wot ever that means!!!
> 
> chico


Handed over usually means with another country for an outgoing parcel, I think. Weird thing is, I have ordered stuff since then, from China, which has been delivered already and wasn't tracked!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Handed over usually means with another country for an outgoing parcel, I think. Weird thing is, I have ordered stuff since then, from China, which has been delivered already and wasn't tracked!


Mines shipped on the 27th and i paid for ems shipping so i would be hoping for delivery in the next 3 to 4 days, done a quick google search and the handed over seems to mean its still in transit or in customs and not been handed over to PF yet.

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Some of them say it is too much hassle to go to the post office and fill out all the custom forms. Yeah, I know but that is what the say. I think that another one is that it is too much of a problem to try and get things sorted if there is a problem internationally.


I guess with 350 million potential customers in the continental states they can sell without the hassle.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm the same mike, i emailed parcelforce and they said it hasn't arrived in the uk yet, but the tracking status says "handed over" wot ever that means!!!
> 
> ** im sure the oldwoman ordered his at the same time and he's got his **
> 
> chico


Mine disappeared for about 8 days after being despatched from Wuhan until it suddenly appeared at parcelforce in Coventry.


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Evening ladies!

As I've mentioned before Im thinning out my collection a little, and some of you chaps have managed to win a few of my watches!

I've got three left that I think I'll let go of, but I'm afraid I'm selling these this time.

As you guys are some of the greatest watch fans I've had the pleasure of a bleather with, u lot can have first crack before eBay.

I know it's bad form to sell in the forums, so I'll just post a few pics and if your interested just send me a pm.

First. 
My lufty, but not any lufty.
The night lufty on a groovy tyre tread rubber strap.










Second

A Casio MDV102
Had a replacement crystal but presentable and a nice wearer










And lastly.
A Russian.
A Raketa world time. A rare export model with the bezel in English rather than Russian
Featuring a rather lovely hypnotic mechanical movement.

















.

Any interest send me a pm.
If not it's eBay time on Sunday!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Mine disappeared for about 8 days after being despatched from Wuhan until it suddenly appeared at parcelforce in Coventry.


If it gets handed over to customs it could take days if they decide you have duty to pay


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> am I right in thinking the Casio MDV102 is a quartz ?


Yes it is


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

am I right in thinking the Casio MDV102 is a quartz ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Yes it is


 have sent you a p.m mate


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Loving wearing the Jap at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like EM are back on track with this one after the dreadful No. 8.










Best since the Lufty? Roll on next Thurs 12th.:-!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Looks like EM are back on track with this one after the dreadful No. 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel that is nothing like the pics they showed at the start and they have done a lufty alike to keep people happy


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I feel that is nothing like the pics they showed at the start and they have done a lufty alike to keep people happy


Same strap as the pizza?


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

Kevinw said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> As I've mentioned before Im thinning out my collection a little, and some of you chaps have managed to win a few of my watches!
> 
> ...


My goodness! All sold in no time!
I'll leave the new owners to identify themselves!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I feel that is nothing like the pics they showed at the start and they have done a lufty alike to keep people happy


No your correct the original pic was of a smaller face with a chapter ring on the inside. This was no doubt cheaper to make. I'm at work now but could anyone upload the pic of the original one EM published ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Kevinw said:


> My goodness! All sold in no time!
> I'll leave the new owners to identify themselves!


Well done kev!! that night lufty would look awesome on a tan pilot strap!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol seen a watch on there for like $25 but they want to keep it I the u.s lol ... and is jacub still in the ads I could not find him early ?


He seems to have withdrawn all but 1 of the russkie watches, I'm guesssing he sold them but not on adverts and withdrew them to avoid paying adverts fee for selling, they went quickly?

Maybe the walls have eyes in this thread lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so who bought the nite time lufty then lol and yeah you guess it. if it's Russian it as my name says lol


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Loving wearing the Jap at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Watch Smeller! (or anyone) - Please can you tell me the diameter of the EM "Jap"? Also, what's the strap like it comes with? A real leather one? Like on the pizza?Cheers, Fair Runner


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, I am back from my three day conference in Warwickshire and there were a few packages waiting for me, plus a dreaded red card, which I think may be for a presentation box for my missus so I am a bit loathe to go all the way to the sorting office to pick it up. Might arrange redelivery next week...
> 
> My Soki infantry watch was waiting for me. Stuck it on a NATO but not worn it yet. Only have 20mm NATOs so looks a but odd but can't bear the stock strap.
> 
> Most exciting was my black faced Jaragar Monaco-style, and the carbon fibre effect strap I both to replace the horrible bracelet. I think it looks good...


Hi,
i have this watch, love it! Mine is still on the original steel bracelet, where did you get this carbon effect from? Looks great.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Hi,
> i have this watch, love it! Mine is still on the original steel bracelet, where did you get this carbon effect from? Looks great.


I got it from these guys, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261448398...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649, it is nice and thick and really nice quality. Worth the money. I also bought a black carbon fibre effect with white stitching as I am putting together a white faced Jaragar for a friend's birthday.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Hi Watch Smeller! (or anyone) - Please can you tell me the diameter of the EM "Jap"? Also, what's the strap like it comes with? A real leather one? Like on the pizza?Cheers, Fair Runner


Hiya Fair Runner, I'm at work at the moment and wearing something else now! So I don't know the exact measurement but it is the exact same size as the Lufty and yes it has a real leather strap on the same quality as the one on the pizza. Hope that helps lad.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I got it from these guys, Carbon Fibre Style Watch Strap Genuine Leather Lining Diloy 374 Techno-Fibre | eBay, it is nice and thick and really nice quality. Worth the money. I also bought a black carbon fibre effect with white stitching as I am putting together a white faced Jaragar for a friend's birthday.


Like it, great price. Think I'll be getting one of those, what size is it? Save me measuring!!!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Like it, great price. Think I'll be getting one of those, what size is it? Save me measuring!!!


22mm


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya Fair Runner, I'm at work at the moment and wearing something else now! So I don't know the exact measurement but it is the exact same size as the Lufty and yes it has a real leather strap on the same quality as the one on the pizza. Hope that helps lad.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Watch Smeller, - thanks for that - I like the look of it- but fear it wont look good on my small, feeble wrist :-/ Fair Runner


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Watch Smeller, - thanks for that - I like the look of it- but fear it wont look good on my small, feeble wrist :-/ Fair Runner


No problem Fair Runner. My wrists ar'nt that big but I think a big watch on a small wrist looks good anyway, if you like it then go for it pal.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He seems to have withdrawn all but 1 of the russkie watches, I'm guesssing he sold them but not on adverts and withdrew them to avoid paying adverts fee for selling, they went quickly?
> 
> Maybe the walls have eyes in this thread lol


they must do then


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Home from work missed kevs selling spree and forgot to take my phone to work with me I would have liked the casio but if not first your last I wonder if my soki will have small hands only time will tell


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

going upstairs to read lights out lucky tablet can read in the dark still on Clive Cussler The Golden Buddha enjoy


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I feel that is nothing like the pics they showed at the start and they have done a lufty alike to keep people happy












Unless you saw a different pic, this is the pic I first saw (above) on EM website and I reckon it's pretty close ...in fact, looking at the 'actual' watch below, it's very close!


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok I've had too much homemade wine as usual! But been thinking, I now own 3 automatic watches.
They seem more "real" than quartz ones don't they? Almost like you have to look after them, like a pet! 
Keep your eye on them, make sure they're wound up. Just feel better don't they? 
Need to sleep now, goodnight all,


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Unless you saw a different pic, this is the pic I first saw (above) on EM website and I reckon it's pretty close ...in fact, looking at the 'actual' watch below, it's very close!


The hands are different but that's the only difference I can see


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Ok I've had too much homemade wine as usual! But been thinking, I now own 3 automatic watches.
> They seem more "real" than quartz ones don't they? Almost like you have to look after them, like a pet!
> Keep your eye on them, make sure they're wound up. Just feel better don't they?
> Need to sleep now, goodnight all,


My pet HMT is running 20 minutes fast over 24 hours. Might have to put this pet down ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Apparently it's almost impossible to get a blue Ray right now new. No one seems to have any.





chicolabronse said:


> I'm looking at a few different places online right now who have them in stock, but I'm not divulging where!!! Lol
> 
> Chico


£80 new on eBay (plus postage plus possible customs....)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/291161073122

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

MJ_London said:


> £80 new on eBay (plus postage plus possible customs....)
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/291161073122
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That's a Mako not a Ray which I think our man here is really after. Still a great watch of course and very similar but the search for a blue Ray could become like the search for the elusive Parnis Portuguese Power Reserve...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Unless you saw a different pic, this is the pic I first saw (above) on EM website and I reckon it's pretty close ...in fact, looking at the 'actual' watch below, it's very close!


 yes from the start on there site they show a display box with the first 12 in it and it was the bottom right one and the circle was off centre and the numbers was different and the crown was different and the case looked slightly different to so yes they have change it some what to look more lufty ish 

also in the original pic the jap one is half the size of the lufty .. so they have use the lufty case to save money and then tweak the lufty dial to make it look like it was suppose to be 

different hands as well


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes from the start on there site they show a display box with the first 12 in it and it was the bottom right one and the circle was off centre and the numbers was different and the crown was different and the case looked slightly different to so yes they have change it some what to look more lufty ish


this was the picture, it does look different in the display box but so did most of em lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> this was the picture, it does look different in the display box but so did most of em lol
> 
> View attachment 1516983


 if you have the original pic you will also see it was half the size of the lufty and yet we are now told its the same size


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if you have the original pic you will also see it was half the size of the lufty and yet we are now told its the same size


Yes you're right, it's nearer the size of the british army in that pic


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's a Mako not a Ray which I think our man here is really after. Still a great watch of course and very similar but the search for a blue Ray could become like the search for the elusive Parnis Portuguese Power Reserve...


Aaah, teach me to not read through the posts properly first lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Aaah, teach me to not read through the posts properly first lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Morning all, is this not a blue ray?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orient-EM65...id=1401830690&sr=8-1&keywords=orient+ray+blue

That's the one for sale on Amazon from the US seller


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like it but I'm not sure I would have had that bezels as my choice


That's the same face I have on my Amphibia, but with the red and black "blob" bezel


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Morning all, is this not a blue ray?
> 
> Orient EM65009D Men's Ray Stainless Steel Blue Dial Automatic Dive Watch: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> That's the one for sale on Amazon from the US seller


Yes, that's the Ray, it has dot markers whereas the Mako has numbers


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> Morning all, is this not a blue ray?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orient-EM65...id=1401830690&sr=8-1&keywords=orient+ray+blue
> 
> That's the one for sale on Amazon from the US seller


Yep, that does indeed appear to be a Blue Ray. The seller is in US but I think in this case any customs are pre paid for you. Go for it.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Ok I've had too much homemade wine as usual! But been thinking, I now own 3 automatic watches.
> They seem more "real" than quartz ones don't they? Almost like you have to look after them, like a pet!
> Keep your eye on them, make sure they're wound up. Just feel better don't they?
> Need to sleep now, goodnight all,


I have four autos now, they seem to be my daily wearers too, and yes, I have to spend some time every day shaking the ones I'm not wearing, lol. Like someone else posted, I have fallen into the pattern of wearing one watch for three or four days at a time, with maybe a change if I'm doing some DIY or chores where the watch may take a hit or gain a scratch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I think this will be my morning choice...... lol morning choice am I going to change it later I wonder and do a stuart lol were are you mate your input is missed buddy.... so show them if you got them lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning chaps. Oat biscuit time.

EM chrono-alike for me today. Still my favourite EM watch, so far. 









The Japanese watch is the same size as Lufty - but it's not the same case. Has different style edging to it. I would have preferred it smaller, I think.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I dont like the look of the big Japanese, would have been better smaller as in the original photo


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I dont like the look of the big Japanese, would have been better smaller as in the original photo


yeah I think I would rather spend my tenner on an old Seiko there some sexy old one's out there if you look


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

morning all waiting eagerly for the postie hes due about now anyone got a mini jap watch


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Postie been and gone nothing


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning all, for the first time in a LONG time I've got nothing in the post, last item arrived yesterday which was my case holder from china. 

Off to work in a bit so I'm wearing my Zeiger


Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I bought my soki on the 19th may did anyone buy theirs at about the same time and have they received them yet


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I bought my soki on the 19th may did anyone buy theirs at about the same time and have they received them yet


Would have thought you'd of received it by now smeagal

Saying that was it watchsmeller's SOKI that took ages to be delivered?

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Morning all, for the first time in a LONG time I've got nothing in the post, last item arrived yesterday which was my case holder from china.
> 
> Off to work in a bit so I'm wearing my Zeiger
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


 Still waiting for holder


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Still waiting for holder


My holder took 2 weeks to arrive, that's the longest I've had to wait for something to be delivered from China.

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> My holder took 2 weeks to arrive, that's the longest I've had to wait for something to be delivered from China.
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


 Did you order it when chico put up his post


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, the same day


Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Yes, the same day
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


 same as me thanks ordered soki 4 days earlier


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> same as me thanks ordered soki 4 days earlier


I remember I received my SOKI sub a few days before you got yours, I imagine Chinese post goes to London and I live near Southampton so isn't too far away, maybe that's the difference?

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> I remember I received my SOKI sub a few days before you got yours, I imagine Chinese post goes to London and I live near Southampton so isn't too far away, maybe that's the difference?
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


 yes that may be the reason thanks


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The last 2 SOKIs came from german post. Not sure about my first. But all three came in the same cardboard boxes


Ordered mine on 28th and had it a few days now. All were ordered from Hongkong


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

It may be that they wait till a shipping container is full before it gets sent so shipping times will vary


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

A couple of bits I ordered came from German post, they were noticeably quicker than the Chinese post even though both items were purchased from china 


Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Yet again I've been fecked over by an eBay seller.

Bought a casio a week ago from the UK. Or so I thought and o got onto them and they saying will receive between the 11th and 20th of June! 

It has to be coming from Asia? My suspicion was roused when they gave me a tracking number for a Spanish courier which tell me nothing unless the Spanish courier is sending by donkey ir still shouldn't take this long.

Next there will be duties. Surely they can't state they in the UK if there not 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought I'd give the orkina an airing today, the Orange nato really suits it I think 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Yet again I've been fecked over by an eBay seller.
> 
> Bought a casio a week ago from the UK. Or so I thought and o got onto them and they saying will receive between the 11th and 20th of June!
> 
> ...


That's odd. Obviously the user must be registered on EBay as being in the UK to have their listing show up under that location. So why is it coming through Spain I wonder? Have you got a link to the original listing please?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I just looked at his feedback. Lots of folk saying deliveries from SPAIN, not Ireland lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ordered mine on 28th and had it a few days now. All were ordered from Hongkong


19 th may is so far away from the 28h


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's odd. Obviously the user must be registered on EBay as being in the UK to have their listing show up under that location. So why is it coming through Spain I wonder? Have you got a link to the original listing please?


Black Genuine Casio F91W Digital Watch Classic Retro Sports Alarm MEN Women | eBay

why are they allowed to do this, is only a cheap watch but I'm not happy, last time I bought from UK the watch came from singapore lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Black Genuine Casio F91W Digital Watch Classic Retro Sports Alarm MEN Women | eBay
> 
> why are they allowed to do this, is only a cheap watch but I'm not happy, last time I bought from UK watch came for singapore lol


 Thurso thats in the Scottish highlands


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Black Genuine Casio F91W Digital Watch Classic Retro Sports Alarm MEN Women | eBay
> 
> why are they allowed to do this, is only a cheap watch but I'm not happy, last time I bought from UK the watch came from singapore lol


because they know people are more likely to buy if the item is in the UK! ebay really needs to clamp down on these sellers. If I sell one item and they think I'm cheating they shut me down! and these people get away with it time and time again!

Have you seen his neg feedback?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Better buying that model in Argos. Only £8.99 and genuine. 1 yr guarantee too


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Black Genuine Casio F91W Digital Watch Classic Retro Sports Alarm MEN Women | eBay
> 
> why are they allowed to do this, is only a cheap watch but I'm not happy, last time I bought from UK the watch came from singapore lol


On that listing it states item location as Thurso UK. If it's being posted from anywhere else report it to eBay, the seller could be removed.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Was an impulse buy bought 2. 1 for my young lad too.

My own fault! 

He's obviously in UK and ordering these from God knows where and having them sent to sellers.

That doesn't seem legit. Same happened with the 009 I bought. 

This will surely have a negative effect on UK sellers if this continues? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> On that listing it states item location as Thurso UK. If it's being posted from anywhere else report it to eBay, the seller could be removed.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


I have a tracking number from Spanish courier that tells me nothing.

Once you purchase you're kinda stuck with the deal but soon as I get the watch I'll report him. He basically conning people?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> I remember I received my SOKI sub a few days before you got yours, I imagine Chinese post goes to London and I live near Southampton so isn't too far away, maybe that's the difference?
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


All international Foreign mail comes through the HWDC centre at Heathrow and then onto the Narional distribution centre at Daventry where it is then bagged up for its respective nearest city i.e. Manchester, Leeds, Glasgow ect. So it shouldn't take any longer to reach one part of the country than any other once it has arrived in Britain.

My Soki took 14 or 15 days to arrive (I can't re her quite which now). If yours has taken longer than this Smeagal then personally I'd wait another week and if still nothing then I would contact the seller. Any earlier than this and he/she would probably tell you to just wait as it may be held up somewhere in the post.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thurso thats in the Scottish highlands


 There is something fishy going on as this is a fishing port not a container base


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

heading off to work now have phone in pocket and ecig doing well I think


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fox Covert said:


> Better buying that model in Argos. Only £8.99 and genuine. 1 yr guarantee too


Yep, that was my thought as well, the watch can be bought almost as cheaply from legitimate sources. Do you have Argos in Ireland?

Just so you know, the F91w is one of the most widely faked watches out there. That's why I'd be suspicious of buying one from any old Joe on Ebay. I'd rather have the peace of mind by paying an extra couple of quid and getting it from somewhere I knew 100% it was going to be legit.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yep, that was my thought as well, the watch can be bought almost as cheaply from legitimate sources. Do you have Argos in Ireland?
> 
> Just so you know, the F91w is one of the most widely faked watches out there. That's why I'd be suspicious of buying one from any old Joe on Ebay. I'd rather have the peace of mind by paying an extra couple of quid and getting it from somewhere I knew 100% it was going to be legit.


Yeah we have Argos in Ireland but we pay a premium for exchange rates. I think seen this for 19.99 e.

I'm not too worried about it as I got the 2 of them for 18 e. Is just the principle of the thing and peed with myself for not reading the feed back.

I just glanced at the 98% feedback and hit buy. This will put me off buying watches from the UK in future unless it's Yorkshire watches etc. Twice I've been duped in this way

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> I know a couple of you have the Pepsi SOKI but has anyone got the coke bezel?
> 
> ...


Here you go Dan. My soki Pepsi on a shark mesh.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Afternoon, 

I know a couple of you have the Pepsi SOKI but has anyone got the coke bezel? 

People with either, could you post a wrist pic please so I can see what they look like on?


Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Picked this up today. It's a heart rate monitor watch. Got it for €20 in Lidl. It shows heart rate, distance, calories burned, and has a stopwatch/lap timer and an alarm (and a backlight). Heart rate seems to be pretty accurate (within around 5-10 beats by my calculation). I'll have to take it out on a quite literal test run tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Here you go Dan. My soki Pepsi on a shark mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I really like that. I will definitely get one of those and May order a coke bezel at the same time, got the set then

It's hard to know what they'll look like on in the sellers pic

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Just been given this by a friend who doesn't want to subscribe and knows I like watches.

Right, so how much is a TIME magazine subscription for a year?

52 issues (ie weekly) at £3 per issue. Jeezus! 156 quid to get a watch, no way.

Ahh, it gets better.

Privilege discount of ...wait for it £134!!
so subscription to all 52 issues PLUS the free watch is £22.

Worth it or not?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Just been given this by a friend who doesn't want to subscribe and knows I like watches.
> 
> Right, so how much is a TIME magazine subscription for a year?
> 
> ...


Whatever floats your boat Nowley. It depends if you actually want the magazine or not otherwise you could, in my opinion get a better looking/quality watch for the money.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I


Nowley said:


> Just been given this by a friend who doesn't want to subscribe and knows I like watches.
> 
> Right, so how much is a TIME magazine subscription for a year?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm confused. Are you actually interested in Time Magazine or not? If you are and were thinking of buying the magazine anyway then sure, why not.

However if you aren't interested in the magazine and were looking at just getting it to get a free watch then no, it would be an incredibly silly thing to do.

The watch is just a bonus present for when you subscribe, it shouldn't be the primary reason for subscribing in itself.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

It's not even stainless steel, just an alloy! It's most likely just a cheap no name watch that you could probably buy a watch like that on EBay or Amazon for about £15 quid or less.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, guess what arrived this morning? My first HMT. Beautifully packaged and the steel bracelet was actually not that bad. Still, it came off and went in the spares box, to be replaced by a lovely red leather one. Watch is going in a presentation box for my wife as an anniversary present. She saw a red HMT exactly the same on Etsy for (get this) £70. My identical version? Less than a tenner including the new strap...!


























Edit. Sorry for shaky pics, thought they had come out better.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wait, I've just read your post again. What is that about a privelege discount of £134? Surely you can't get a year's subscription to the magazine at only £22?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wait, I've just read your post again. What is that about a privelege discount of £134? Surely you can't get a year's subscription to the magazine at only £22?


That caught my attention too. I buy Retro Gamer, which costs over €7 per issue, and when I tried to subscribe it ended up costing more than what it would have cost me to get the bus into town and buy the magazine myself (which is the case with most magazine subs here).

£22 for 52 issues of Time seems quite odd.

Edit: and apparently it's true. I just googled it and its at least 73% off if you get a year's sub. Not sure about the watch though, there didn't seem to be any sub gifts on the Irish site.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Been on to the guy I got my hmt from and he says hold out for a few days and if no better he'll sort me out.

I also asked him how much for 10 watches and he's going to get me a price. 

Would any of you lads be looking for a deal if it works out cheaper after postage? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, guess what arrived this morning? My first HMT. Beautifully packaged and the steel bracelet was actually not that bad. Still, it came off and went in the spares box, to be replaced by a lovely red leather one. Watch is going in a presentation box for my wife as an anniversary present. She saw a red HMT exactly the same on Etsy for (get this) £70. My identical version? Less than a tenner including the new strap...!
> 
> Edit. Sorry for shaky pics, thought they had come out better.


yeah it's is way over the price I saw them last week and thought he having a laugh I saw one that was £6.99 buy now on the bay going for £74.99 on esty there are some bargains on there and then there's persons I would call other names but I wont there ripping people of say rare and limited I thought they must be complete originals until took closer look at the badly painted dial and thought well I'm to polite to say what I thought hmmm


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Been on to the guy I got my hmt from and he says hold out for a few days and if no better he'll sort me out.
> 
> I also asked him how much for 10 watches and he's going to get me a price.
> 
> ...


I might be interested in a handful (say ten) if the price is under £5 per unit.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah it's is way over the price I saw them last week and thought he having a laugh I saw one that was £6.99 buy now on the bay going for £74.99 on esty there are some bargains on there and then there's persons I would call other names but I wont there ripping people of say rare and limited I thought they must be complete originals until took closer look at the badly painted dial and thought well I'm to polite to say what I thought hmmm


I am thinking of restrapping a couple with proper leather, putting in a nice presentation box and selling on (as a UK based seller) but not for £70!


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Nah, not interested in TIME mag. It's just that they do sell on ebay at around a couple quid... sometimes more!

TIME INTERNATIONAL MAGAZINE - November 4, 2013 | eBay

4 watchers on this 'used copy' at nearly £6.

I'm thinking 52 copies, still new and shrink packed, say list at sensible 99p plus post each and I'll not only be in profit but free watch, even if it is crap. 
I'm listing stuff on ebay all the time so it would be no problem adding in a mag once a week. 
Ebayers are nuts (buyers that is) - you only have to look at Military Watches mag - a No. 8 - the worst so far - sold yesterday for £15 plus pp.

My friend has just given me another subs form, identical watch but this time subscription is only 10 quid.
Magazine this time is called 'Fortune', only 20 issues a year this time, cover price £3.20 each. Never heard of the mag, must have a decko on Ebay.
Hmm. Asking prices for these, if right person is on cover is even dafter! (in the US this time)
Steve Jobs Biography - Fortune Magazine - Nov 2011 | eBay


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Been on to the guy I got my hmt from and he says hold out for a few days and if no better he'll sort me out.
> 
> I also asked him how much for 10 watches and he's going to get me a price.
> 
> ...


I would pep I have 3 hmts on the way for resale and 3 vostoks too so if they go well I'll be keeping up stock 

I dont plan on making much off them just a bit of pocket money lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I would pep I have 3 hmts on the way for resale and 3 vostoks too so if they go well I'll be keeping up stock
> 
> I dont plan on making much off them just a bit of pocket money lol


I'll haver to ensure mine is ok first, soon as he gets back with price I'll let you guys know,

On a funnier note EMs latest comment 

_Thank you all again for your feedback, we really appreciate it. We have received further information from our our developers and the buying team and can confirm that there will definitely not be any further painted dials in the collection.

If you have any more queries, just drop us a PM! Hope you enjoy the rest of the collection and thank you for your patience on this matter.

Eaglemoss Military _Like · Reply · 4 hours ago

You know the last sentence almost sounds like a 'f*%k you' to me...lol...you have to admire their gall?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'll haver to ensure mine is ok first, soon as he gets back with price I'll let you guys know,
> 
> On a funnier note EMs latest comment
> 
> ...


Not enough to tempt me back, some photos of the next few watches might help!


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Didn't they have a copy of a Speedmaster (moon watch) on that survey they did? How are they planning to pull that off exactly?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Didn't they have a copy of a Speedmaster (moon watch) on that survey they did? How are they planning to pull that off exactly?


It will have working sub dials. Just everything else, the crystal, bezel, the case, and the strap will be painted on...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It will have working sub dials. Just everything else, the crystal, bezel, the case, and the strap will be painted on...


Hehe!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Didn't they have a copy of a Speedmaster (moon watch) on that survey they did? How are they planning to pull that off exactly?


It's just a sticker - you stick it to your arm.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Been on to the guy I got my hmt from and he says hold out for a few days and if no better he'll sort me out.
> 
> I also asked him how much for 10 watches and he's going to get me a price.
> 
> ...


Yup - I'm interested

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It's just a sticker - you stick it to your arm.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I wouldn't put it past them to be honest.

To be fair to them, they said there'd be no more painted on dials. They didn't say anything about stuck on dials...


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the sub-dials are drawn on...


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> View attachment 1517576
> 
> I'm pretty sure the sub-dials are drawn on...


By eck that's good  Put it on ebay: buyer pays for business class flight ticket... Fair Runner


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Just looking at earlier posts, anybody got experience with Alpha
Ordered mine on 20th May with EMS shipping. Can't get the tracking to work at all


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Just looking at earlier posts, anybody got experience with Alpha
> Ordered mine on 20th May with EMS shipping. Can't get the tracking to work at all
> View attachment 1517601


Have you contacted alpha about the tracking info? I'm positive smeagal has an alpha, maybe he could give you some info on shipping

Chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Have you contacted alpha about the tracking info? I'm positive smeagal has an alpha, maybe he could give you some info on shipping
> 
> Chico


sent an enquiry today via their site page, but as it's 6 in the morning in Hong-Kong I don't expect to hear from them tonight.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> sent an enquiry today via their site page, but as it's 6 in the morning in Hong-Kong I don't expect to hear from them tonight.


Back from work I got my Alpa a year ago froma uk based seller Merseyside He did all their watches then but have not seen him on for a while


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Back from work I got my Alpa a year ago froma uk based seller Merseyside He did all their watches then but have not seen him on for a while


just checked the one in merseyside still going delivery by 9th june sound alright to me I just put in alpha watches uk on the bay


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Just been given this by a friend who doesn't want to subscribe and knows I like watches.
> 
> Right, so how much is a TIME magazine subscription for a year?
> 
> ...


I got a "Free Time Subscription Gift Watch" about 20 years ago. Thinly plated lightweight alloy case, pleather/cardboard strap, the controls were so confusing I'd rather reset a Nuclear power station.
I put it on once or twice, I think it actually made me sweat green for a week. 
I'm not saying this ones as bad, but they're already dropping the Subs by £130 i think you end up paying for the postage. Could be an Eaglemoss reject.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

David Church said:


> Just looking at earlier posts, anybody got experience with Alpha
> Ordered mine on 20th May with EMS shipping. Can't get the tracking to work at all
> View attachment 1517601


I have this watch  although I got mine from eBay, so can't comment on alpha themselves.

It's a nice watch, you won't be disappointed


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Back from work I got my Alpa a year ago froma uk based seller Merseyside He did all their watches then but have not seen him on for a while


Doesn't seem to be doing the Orange version of the Planet O 







Just have to pout and stare loudly at the letterbox, see if that works.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Merseyside has planet ocean £69.99 + postage it does get a good write up if I did not have my jimmy bond I would get one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> Doesn't seem to be doing the Orange version of the Planet O
> View attachment 1517792
> 
> Just have to pout and stare loudly at the letterbox, see if that works.


 I still like it


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I still like it


Me too, but I love this...


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Just been given this by a friend who doesn't want to subscribe and knows I like watches.
> 
> Right, so how much is a TIME magazine subscription for a year?
> 
> ...


I got a "Free Time Subscription Gift Watch" about 20 years ago. Thinly plated lightweight alloy case, pleather/cardboard strap, the controls were so confusing I'd rather reset a Nuclear power station.
I put it on once or twice, I think it actually made me sweat green for a week. 
I'm not saying this ones as bad, but they're already dropping the Subs by £130 i think you end up paying for the postage. Could be an Eaglemoss reject.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Merseyside has planet ocean £69.99 + postage it does get a good write up if I did not have my jimmy bond I would get one


Looks like I saved myself 60p ordering direct. may have got a free case of hassle thrown in too. Not panicking, yet... only 14 days so far...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> View attachment 1517576
> 
> I'm pretty sure the sub-dials are drawn on...


That's brilliant lo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wonder what surprise I will get in the post in the morning watches or junk mail!

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wonder what surprise I will get in the post in the morning watches or junk mail!
> 
> Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


Hope your soki comes tomorrow bud ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time night all

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Anybody waiting for a delivery from parnis shop, i emailed parcelfarce about the "handed over" status, here's the reply

 
" Handed over " means that the sending postal authority have handed the item to the airline for export. We have no tracking to suggest that this has arrived into the UK.

I would advise that you contact the sender so they can start investigations with China Post.

I'm sorry but there is nothing we can do to help search for the item until it is showing as being received in the UK.


chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Anybody waiting for a delivery from parnis shop, i emailed parcelfarce about the "handed over" status, here's the reply
> 
> 
> " Handed over " means that the sending postal authority have handed the item to the airline for export. We have no tracking to suggest that this has arrived into the UK.
> ...


that's a bit naff int it? didn't you go for quick shipping? EMS?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's a bit naff int it? didn't you go for quick shipping? EMS?


yeah mate, thats what's annoying me!! i paid for just airmail when i bought from the manbush and it arrived within 10 days!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my soki watch this morning but its not a soki its casio so it says on the dial


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got my soki watch this morning but its not a soki its casio so it says on the dial


I'm confused.... :-S


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got my soki watch this morning but its not a soki its casio so it says on the dial


Eh??

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got my soki watch this morning but its not a soki its casio so it says on the dial


Well that's a new one lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Eh??
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


 Thats correct it says casio on the dial and soki on the back and strap and has the smaller hands


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats correct it says casio on the dial and soki on the back and strap and has the smaller hands


Could you post a pic smeagal?

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

danmh said:


> Could you post a pic smeagal?
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


 dont know what if its not gen


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> dont know what if its not gen


A fake soki, now that's got to be a first!!! lol

chico


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning all. All this talk of HMT recently inspired me to rest my 2 Sokis and give my wee Kohinoor an outing. Still waiting on delivery of a display case I bought a week ago might be there when I get home tonight.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got my soki watch this morning but its not a soki its casio so it says on the dial


don't get you mate got a pic


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> dont know what if its not gen


How strange!! I've never come across this before?!

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

danmh said:


> How strange!! I've never come across this before?!
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


It's certainly an odd one that, isn't it lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's certainly an odd one that, isn't it lol


 Is it a franken watch or what


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's certainly an odd one that, isn't it lol


lol I just miss the spot 14000 spot by two grrr sums up my day so far lol had a bar spring go flying this morning two hours later I still can't find the bugger and have ripped the room apart twice ggrrr


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I just miss the spot 14000 spot by two grrr sums up my day so far lol had a bar spring go flying this morning two hours later I still can't find the bugger and have ripped the room apart twice ggrrr


What size mate, u got spares?

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> What size mate, u got spares?
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


nah it's a funny size one off a curve watch so it's a lot thinner then the normal ones mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going out shopping before work with my casoki and I got my watch repair clamp


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going out shopping before work with my casoki and I got my watch repair clamp


Casoki, brilliant. Could catch on that 

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Is it a franken watch or what


must be made in the same factory the Casio are made and it got drop in the wrong backing box maybe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I just miss the spot 14000 spot by two grrr sums up my day so far lol had a bar spring go flying this morning two hours later I still can't find the bugger and have ripped the room apart twice ggrrr


ooh did I get it? I missed that one! they come round so fast these days lol. I've got some spring bars if I got the right size, what size?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ooh did I get it? I missed that one! they come round so fast these days lol. I've got some spring bars if I got the right size, what size?


I don't know it's off a watch that curves and they are thin and slightly different shape


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Very quiet the last few days I am still waiting for the watch from winner could it be one of uk -Hong Kong dealers


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My Indian friend says the best he can do on the HMTs is £8.50 ea. For 10 pieces?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

was the casoki (sokio) from luxuswatch?
Thats where I got my Soki infantry with dinosaur hands


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> My Indian friend says the best he can do on the HMTs is £8.50 ea. For 10 pieces?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Thats not a great price each for 10


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Went out for a run to test out the new heart rate monitor watch and just came home to another day of no mail. Coming up to about 4 weeks now of waiting for the HMT.

The heart rate monitor seems to be going quite well. Forgot to start the pedometer though which was quite disappointing. I know I ran a little over 3 miles, so it would have been nice to test it's accuracy.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> was the casoki (sokio) from luxuswatch?
> Thats where I got my Soki infantry with dinosaur hands


My soki pepsi was from soki2010, he also sells the soki infantry, has anyone had one from him with the short hands?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats not a great price each for 10


No it's brutal. Was worth a try ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive had 2 soki subs from soki2010. Best seller for soki IMHO


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Happy Friday folks - bit of a busy week so been back in 'lurk' mode a bit. Following the debate on real v painted-on sub-dials, I did come across this fella on the 'bay. The sub-dials are 100% real! The question is: Bad Boy or Bad Taste? (It's £25 btw)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Happy Friday folks - bit of a busy week so been back in 'lurk' mode a bit. Following the debate on real v painted-on sub-dials, I did come across this fella on the 'bay. The sub-dials are 100% real! The question is: Bad Boy or Bad Taste? (It's £25 btw)
> View attachment 1518566


well it's a poor mans bell&ross put for the right price I would


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well it's a poor mans bell&ross put for the right price I would


I was just about to say the same, but there's just too much going on for me!

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Infantry do a watch similar to the british soldier with real working dial. Its $25


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Anybody waiting for a delivery from parnis shop, i emailed parcelfarce about the "handed over" status, here's the reply
> 
> 
> " Handed over " means that the sending postal authority have handed the item to the airline for export. We have no tracking to suggest that this has arrived into the UK.
> ...


Mine is still shown as handed over. Probably went on the same plane. I have emailed the seller who says I have to wait. To be fair my HMT tracking didn't update at all until the day it arrived, when it was shown as being in Mumbai so I am happy to wait a little longer. I am annoyed that other parcels have arrived from China quicker, that weren't sent by EMS. doubtless customs will intervene in this one too and it'll cost me a small fortune!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I was just about to say the same, but there's just too much going on for me!
> 
> chico


 funnily enough I was looking on there site early as my chico watch was such a hit on the wruw the other day I thought I would see what other wonders they mite have


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Infantry do a watch similar to the british soldier with real working dial. Its $25


Px-009 $26.49 from site. Could be cheaper on ebay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Mine is still shown as handed over. Probably went on the same plane. I have emailed the seller who says I have to wait. To be fair my HMT tracking didn't update at all until the day it arrived, when it was shown as being in Mumbai so I am happy to wait a little longer. I am annoyed that other parcels have arrived from China quicker, that weren't sent by EMS. doubtless customs will intervene in this one too and it'll cost me a small fortune!


I feel your pain brother!! i emailed liang as well but not heard back yet.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> funnily enough I was looking on there site early as my chico watch was such a hit on the wruw the other day I thought I would see what other wonders they mite have


How you liking your infantry sub mate? kinda miss it now!! lol had a lot of nice compliments on the accurist, really enjoying it so it will be my new golfing watch!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My Soki is not a casio but does have short hands


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> How you liking your infantry sub mate? kinda miss it now!! lol had a lot of nice compliments on the accurist, really enjoying it so it will be my new golfing watch!!
> 
> chico


lol it my every day beater at mo ..but I have miss the accurist a bit but it's funny that you only do when you have trade them  when I get the casio &ruskie from kev I mite be trading it if you are interested


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol it my every day beater at mo ..but I have miss the accurist a bit but it's funny that you only do when you have trade them  when I get the casio &ruskie from kev I mite be trading it if you are interested


LOL the infantry sat on my shelf for a few weeks unworn then as soon as it was gone i wanted to wear it!! crazy bunch so we are!! i'm gonni try and stick with auto/mech's for the forseeable mate but cheers for the offer plus iv got nothing left to trade!!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL the infantry sat on my shelf for a few weeks unworn then as soon as it was gone i wanted to wear it!! crazy bunch so we are!! i'm gonni try and stick with auto/mech's for the forseeable mate but cheers for the offer plus iv got nothing left to trade!!! lol
> 
> chico


yeah was going down the mech route to but still bought the Casio quartz from kev lol I thought looks like a good solid beater watch


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah was going down the mech route to but still bought the Casio quartz from kev lol I thought looks like a good solid beater watch


that casio is a excellent watch.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> that casio is a excellent watch.
> 
> chico


 it was a MDV1054 not a 102 but was not that fussed the only different is the marlins missing but I wanted to try It out before I bought one of the newest ones


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Happy Friday folks - bit of a busy week so been back in 'lurk' mode a bit. Following the debate on real v painted-on sub-dials, I did come across this fella on the 'bay. The sub-dials are 100% real! The question is: Bad Boy or Bad Taste? (It's £25 btw)
> View attachment 1518566


that could do with white hands, black ones aren't easy to make out!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> it was a MDV1054 not a 102 but was not that fussed the only different is the marlins missing but I wanted to try It out before I bought one of the newest ones


Any Casio is a good watch in my opinion

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Any Casio is a good watch in my opinion
> 
> Chico


it's one of my top favs with rotary smith poljot raketa pobeda sekonda well there more as well lol


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Oops... Double post.


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that could do with white hands, black ones aren't easy to make out!


That and the fact that it looks like a gas meter...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My Soki is not a casio but does have short hands


Which seller is that from Mike?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Which seller is that from Mike?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Soki2010


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Soki2010


Pity, it's a bit like EM, the marketing picture is different from the real product

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I hope I didn't nick these off anybody here but I think I got a bargain! £11.50 for 3!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I hope I didn't nick these off anybody here but I think I got a bargain! £11.50 for 3!
> 
> View attachment 1518804


 and they wanted to sell us ten at £8.50 each hmmm  thanks for pep for asking but the answer Is just wait and bid I think guys


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and they wanted to sell us ten at £8.50 each hmmm  thanks for pep for asking but the answer Is just wait and bid I think guys


Yes, I pay no more than £6 for mine.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

What am I missing with these hmt's cause I just don't see it??

Chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

hope you all seen this. Now it getting deleted


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> hope you all seen this. Now it getting deleted


did not see it mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> hope you all seen this. Now it getting deleted


Me neither??? Lol

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Me neither??? Lol
> 
> Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


now I'm intrigue


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

PMed you both


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol foxy mate get the ones that finish late at night good chance then mate


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> PMed you both


Yep got it mate, totally see where your coming from.

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol foxy mate get the ones that finish late at night good chance then mate


Not in a world wide market. Its always early somewhere


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> hope you all seen this. Now it getting deleted


nope, missed it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Not in a world wide market. Its always early somewhere


 depends if there are reading this thread or not haha


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> hope you all seen this. Now it getting deleted


Nope, missed it too


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fox Covert said:


> hope you all seen this. Now it getting deleted


I didn't see it but I'm intrigued.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What am I missing with these hmt's cause I just don't see it??
> 
> Chico


I'm thinking, tidy em up, nice photos, bung em back on ebay with a bit of a mark up. buyers always prefer to pay a bit more for a UK purchase ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> yeah mate, thats what's annoying me!! i paid for just airmail when i bought from the manbush and i came within 10 days!!
> 
> chico


Blimey, I know it's a sexy watch and all that but that's a little bit too much information...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> nope, missed it lol


PMed


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What am I missing with these hmt's cause I just don't see it??
> 
> Chico


lol I know were you are coming from it's like me and parnis they just don't do it for me


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

What's happening? Lots of intrigue on MWC tonight lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Can you send it to me too fox?


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Blimey, I know it's a sexy watch and all that but that's a little bit too much information...


Hahahahaha! I think Chico will re read his posts before pressing 'send' in future, way to much information Chico mate lol ☺............. 10 days u say

Captain Hook would hate the new sound my bed side table makes!!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> hope you all seen this. Now it getting deleted


What did I miss?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol thanks fox

I think pep is right secret codes then secret handshakes lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think we need to see up some secret code for regulars on here lol. All those prying eyes? 

You don't participate you get no heads up (now waiting for shaggy to roll in with the hehe!) 😀 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think we need to see up some secret code for regulars on here lol. All those prying eyes?
> 
> You don't participate you get no heads up (now waiting for shaggy to roll in with the hehe!) 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


banana milkshake


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

FFS post amended!!! Lol

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> banana milkshake


There'll be no autos stopping round here tonight lol

We need WS to wade in at this point.

Just to lower the tone a bit Pmsl

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There'll be no autos stopping round here tonight lol
> 
> We need WS to wade in at this point.
> 
> ...


 yeah been to quite last couple of days


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah been to quite last couple of days


He's building up for his Saturday morning rant. Oh my don't think my sides could take another one lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol I know were you are coming from it's like me and parnis they just don't do it for me


Blasphemy I say, blasphemy!!! Lol

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He's building up for his Saturday morning rant. Oh my don't think my sides could take another one lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 still can't find jacub on ads at all now do you think he's gone I was hoping he would get couple of diskie In I think we miss out on them two last time don't you mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

He sold them all itmy! He can't believe it. He's getting 100 in September. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Blasphemy I say, blasphemy!!! Lol
> 
> Chico


lol sticks his tong out  well maybe not all there was one that I kind of liked


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He sold them all itmy! He can't believe it. He's getting 100 in September. Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


you spoke to him then I could not remember his name on it can you p.m it to me mate or you could say banana milkshake hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Back home my phone cannot get a wifi signal in the house reset phone lost all my data ,it worked in Glasgow uni GU come home and is not working again still got on my casoki watch will need to change strap other than that I can handle it still to read posts


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> was the casoki (sokio) from luxuswatch?
> Thats where I got my Soki infantry with dinosaur hands


 casoki was from soki 2010


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> My soki pepsi was from soki2010, he also sells the soki infantry, has anyone had one from him with the short hands?


thats my casoki short hand watch


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> hope you all seen this. Now it getting deleted


Missed it too 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Missed it too
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


PMed
You too Smeagal


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I missed something? My phone wifi says no response from network try again later


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Alright everyone, I've just had to catch up on over 60 posts. It's been a nightmare of a day some toerag in one of the houses behind us decided that they were going to leave their dog in the back yard all day to bark, forcing me to shut the bedroom window thus raising the temperature to somewhere between unbearable and that certain temperature that causes your scrotum to stick to your leg and turn the pillow wetter than a bank Holliday weekend. I give up after 3 hours and got up at 11. I'm suffering now, sometimes I hate working nights. 
ITMW the seller in India finally marked the two HMT's as dispatched, 6 days after I payed for them. If anyone else's delivery experience from India is anything to go by (I seem to remember someone mentioning a month so far) then I will be wrapping yours up in Christmas wrapping paper !
Anyway I'm off it's my breakfast time and I'm going for a sleep in the wagon, speak to you all tomorrow.



Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Both my HMT's took about two weeks to arrive


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> hope you all seen this. Now it getting deleted


I'm intrigued as well Fox, pm me as well


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fed up with my phone going to read my book g n a


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> PMed
> You too Smeagal


I've slept on it, but I'm still curious, pm me too please foxy?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> PMed
> You too Smeagal


Thanks Fox

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well give it a couple of hours and he will tell all lol  morning all the heavens are open here not's raining it's rivering lol worry my utility roof will come off lol I had to jury rig it a while back and you know how it is so you forget about it till it's to late lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Its been bid up too £21 now so am out. Someone obviously likes HMT Jawans.
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/151319634380?nav=SEARCH


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> My soki pepsi was from soki2010, he also sells the soki infantry, has anyone had one from him with the short hands?


sure mine was from him & short hands & no. 3. Didn't notice till u guys pointed out. Still looks good though.
mine is loosing time though. Ordering toolkit to change battery myself first. Will email seller also meantime.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

As usual waiting for the postie wifi on phone still not working


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> As usual waiting for the postie wifi on phone still not working


 Got my winner watch post pics when I can sub dial working date window auto plus second hand


----------



## Alleycat (Mar 30, 2014)

Im clearing some of my watches as Im saving for a nice PAM homage, is any one interested in a unused mwc subby still with the plastic tag for cost value only? If so get in touch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Got my display case this morning. Can't wait to fill those spaces. Shame I'm skint. Anyways enjoy your weekend everyone.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what do you reckon it's £11.30 nice or not ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got my winner watch post pics when I can sub dial working date window auto plus second hand


 not bad for 14 quid u boat type watch


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Last late shift of the week off tomorrow,not raining up here yet and phone still knacked will have to see about it asap check in tonight


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Last late shift of the week off tomorrow,not raining up here yet and phone still knacked will have to see about it asap check in tonight


yeah it's still precipitation freely here hmm and got a stinking headache to grrr


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Celtic FC watch coming to a finish on ebay. not my cuppa but heres the link

CELTICFC EDITION 1967 WATCH | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> Celtic FC watch coming to a finish on ebay. not my cuppa but heres the link
> 
> CELTICFC EDITION 1967 WATCH | eBay


Wouldn't wear that if you paid me!!! :-d:-d Lol

Chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Me neither. Wrong side of the fence lol
But there was a fan here


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ok ITMY is trying to get a watch from ebay, I can't bid on it with my irish address, anyone? 20 minutes left?

Max on it is £5


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ok ITMY is trying to get a watch from ebay, I can't bid on it with my irish address, anyone? 20 minutes left?
> 
> Max on it is £5


 don't worry about it mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ok ITMY is trying to get a watch from ebay, I can't bid on it with my irish address, anyone? 20 minutes left?
> 
> Max on it is £5


Afternoon, just woke up. What's up Pep ? Don't quite follow you.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't worry about it mate


Quickly itmy pm your address!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Quickly itmy pm your address!


Can I help guys ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

send me the link and ill see what i can do. lol we all gonna be bidding on that watch for ITMY now. Im out


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ITMY wants to bid on a watch but I cant as the seller wont deliver to anywhere outside the UK :-(


PM me a link

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Afternoon, just woke up. What's up Pep ? Don't quite follow you.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


ITMY wants to bid on a watch but I cant as the seller wont deliver to anywhere outside the UK :-(


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

has anyone got the link? if not I will bid for you. pm if you want me too


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Its £5.50 already and £1 p&p
5 mins to go.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Its £5.50 already and £1 p&p
> 5 mins to go.


OMG the stress of this ...lol

ITMY???? 5.50 now???


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

and its spares or repair
1 min and still £5.50


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> and its spares or repair


Yes, he said no more that 5, be better to try for a working hmt?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> and its spares or repair
> 1 min and still £5.50


Just out of interest was it the Teltime antimagnetic with the crown at the 4 position ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

its gone £5.50 plus £1 p&p


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just out of interest was it the Teltime antimagnetic with the crown at the 4 position ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol the exact one!?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> lol the exact one!?


Just set the search reading to auction only, maximum price £6 and then just typed "watch" in the search bar. How come ITMW couldn't bid ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just set the search reading to auction only, maximum price £6 and then just typed "watch" in the search bar. How come ITMW couldn't bid ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


he has no ebay account, I think he needs to get one lol. that was stressful, 20 minutes to go and i realised i had to enter a uk addy to allow me to bid


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> he has no ebay account, I think he needs to get one lol. that was stressful, 20 minutes to go and i realised i had to enter a uk addy to allow me to bid


No worries. Not sure if ITMW is reading this bit if you are mate I'll bid for you if you ever need anything lad.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sorry guys I was just watching miss marple LOL and thanks pep it was just going to be striped anywayand possible repaired then rebuilt  and w.s I don't use the bay just window shop on it mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sorry guys I was just watching miss marple LOL and thanks pep it was just going to be striped anywayand possible repaired then rebuilt  and w.s I don't use the bay just window shop on it mate


Do you not trust it or do you not trust yourself ? I know I have to stop myself sometimes it's far too easy to shop from the comfort of my bed !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sorry guys I was just watching miss marple LOL and thanks pep it was just going to be striped anywayand possible repaired then rebuilt  and w.s I don't use the bay just window shop on it mate


Fecking miss marple and I'm panicking here lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sorry guys I was just watching miss marple LOL and thanks pep it was just going to be striped anywayand possible repaired then rebuilt  and w.s I don't use the bay just window shop on it mate


Just get one of those prepaid credit cards ITMY and restrict yourself to a e.g tenner a week budget on it?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Do you not trust it or do you not trust yourself ? I know I have to stop myself sometimes it's far too easy to shop from the comfort of my bed !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I use my missussuusus account and she is going to f%*k me out of the gaf if she sees another watch purchase on it lmao


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Do you not trust it or do you not trust yourself ? I know I have to stop myself sometimes it's far too easy to shop from the comfort of my bed !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 its a bit of both mate if I'm honest


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Well it looks like the orient ray is off the wishlist, just seen a pic of it on a guy with an 8 & half inch wrist and it looked tiny!!


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Me neither. Wrong side of the fence lol
> But there was a fan here


That would be me but I wouldn't wear it either.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

You really can't pass those pre-paid credit cards. The charges can amount on some of them, but you can only spend what you have and if anyone gets the card details, there will more than likely be no money on it for them to spend. 

Got new glasses today. Haven't had an eye test in about 5 years and I've gone from being slightly far sighted to slightly short sighted, ha. Had my glasses within about 2 hours of my eye test. I liked how brutally honest the girl in Specsavers was. You go in to some shops and they hand you the priciest pair of glasses and tell you they look great ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Well it looks like the orient ray is off the wishlist, just seen a pic of it on a guy with an 8 & half inch wrist and it looked tiny!!


Don't let that put you off mate

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Well it looks like the orient ray is off the wishlist, just seen a pic of it on a guy with an 8 & half inch wrist and it looked tiny!!


My wrist is about 8.5" and I thought it looked about right but I guess if you like over sized then it may be a bit small. it's 44mm inc crown so it's not massive ;-)


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Pep when did u order your hmt?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The 15th of May and it arrives Monday just gone. Very slow!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The 15th of May and it arrives Monday just gone. Very slow!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I ordered my first on the 23rd and im still waiting lol ah well


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The 15th of May and it arrives Monday just gone. Very slow!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Mine ordered 19th May and arrived Thursday of last week. Tracking number did not work till Wednesday when it said it was in Mumbai!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I ordered my first on the 23rd and im still waiting lol ah well


Worth the wait ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Worth the wait ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Im waiting for 3 hmts and 3 vostoks lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im waiting for 3 hmts and 3 vostoks lol


You a true WIS now bud lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Having a latte in local cafe and wondering what's going to be the next big must have on the thread?

We've had soki, vossies, parnis and hmt? 
.what's next I wonder?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Don't let that put you off mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I keep going between the ray & 009 mate and i would feel more comfortable with the 43mm of the 009!



sharkyfisher said:


> My wrist is about 8.5" and I thought it looked about right but I guess if you like over sized then it may be a bit small. it's 44mm inc crown so it's not massive ;-)


yeah i do prefer the oversized style and the 44mm of my pilot is the perfect size for me


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Having a latte in local cafe and wondering what's going to be the next big must have on the thread?
> 
> We've had soki, vossies, parnis and hmt?
> .what's next I wonder?
> ...


what about the soon to be released lew & huey legends? that is one awesome looking watch!!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You a true WIS now bud lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Haha I'll probably flip all 6 and keep going

Ill eventually save up for a monster


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> what about the soon to be released lew & huey legends? that is one awesome looking watch!!


I thought they were Donald Ducks nephews! ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I keep going between the ray & 009 mate and i would feel more comfortable with the 43mm of the 009!
> 
> yeah i do prefer the oversized style and the 44mm of my pilot is the perfect size for me


Just took a pick of the 2. 009 on my son. He has a similar wrist to me.

I love the ray but the 009 Deffo wears bigger?



















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well the 3 HMT's I won last night have been posted, what's betting they get here before the 2 HMT pilots that were sent on the 14th May!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Just took a pick of the 2. 009 on my son. He has a similar wrist to me.
> 
> I love the ray but the 009 Deffo wears bigger?
> 
> ...


Cheers for the pics mate 2 of them look great, i think i will try and get a print out of a ray at exact size and see how it looks!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers for the pics mate 2 of them look great, i think i will try and get a print out of a ray at exact size and see how it looks!!


I think the tapered bezel make the ray look smaller than it actually is.

I don't envy you with this decision? Lol!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I think the tapered bezel make the ray look smaller than it actually is.
> 
> I don't envy you with this decision? Lol!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


its brutal mate, even worse when mjlondon posted a pic of his marc & sons OVM homage!!! thats 3 in the mix


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> its brutal mate, even worse when mjlondon posted a pic of his marc & sons OVM homage!!! thats 3 in the mix


Is part of it mate lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Well it looks like the orient ray is off the wishlist, just seen a pic of it on a guy with an 8 & half inch wrist and it looked tiny!!


I had no idea of mine, so I measured it, 7.5 inches, is that a bit teeny?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I had no idea of mine, so I measured it, 7.5 inches, is that a bit teeny?


Sounds like a good size, mine is 7.0 in the morning and 7.25 max.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Sounds like a good size, mine is 7.0 in the morning and 7.25 max.


My left wrist is a good half inch bigger than my right lol ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I had no idea of mine, so I measured it, 7.5 inches, is that a bit teeny?


Wait, are we talking about wrist measurements? ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Now this is small. OK for €9?

Came from UK via Spain yesterday lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

What is this, wrist envy?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Now this is small. OK for €9?
> 
> Came from UK via Spain yesterday lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Love it, got one too. An essential in any collection. Hold button C down to check it isn't fake, it will say Casio on screen.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Love it, got one too. An essential in any collection. Hold button C down to check it isn't fake, it will say Casio on screen.


This right mike?










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Love it, got one too. An essential in any collection. Hold button C down to check it isn't fake, it will say Casio on screen.












I just tried that on my Casio SA-70 which dates from about 1984, it doesn't do that.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This right mike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! That is one of the most counterfeited watches in the world. I love mine, and when the strap inevitably breaks I plan to put it on an 18mm NATO.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yay! That is one of the most counterfeited watches in the world. I love mine, and when the strap inevitably breaks I plan to put it on an 18mm NATO.


The simplicity is marvelous with these lol.

Time, day date, alarm, stop watch and back light and they claim 7 year battery, that's a lot of watch for €9. Really like it lol
I think you're right an essential in any collection ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Not really a fan of the digitals, but i find this one is intriguing,

(pic by spacetimefabric)









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not really a fan of the digitals, but i find this one is intriguing,
> 
> (pic by spacetimefabric)
> 
> ...


Is nice to have a hassle free quartz from time to time. I don't get analogue watches with batteries lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not really a fan of the digitals, but i find this one is intriguing,
> 
> (pic by spacetimefabric)
> 
> ...


I didn't like it when I first saw it with "World Time" and "Illuminator" written on the top and bottom of the case, but I've seen a few pics of it with the writing removed and it looks much nicer.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive got the circular version of the World time and removed the writing too. Much cleaner


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I think i'm gonni ditch the seiko 009/orient ray idea and go for this instead

45mm (ahh much better)
miyota auto movement
ceramic bezel
sapphire crystal
display caseback
deployment clasp
£100









(but this idea could change by the morra:-d:-d)

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Very quiet on here tonight guys? BGT? Lol

I've been reflecting and I'm looking at my collection.

I'm surprised, many of these watches have been inspired by you guys but I feel I'm at a turn in the road. I'm looking at these and the whole lot for €151 and that really flies in the face of this being a 'rich man's sport'?

These 5 have got me wondering where next. I love these 5 affordable and the next will be the bumble bee solar I'm yearning for.

There are 2 more I'm debating about, a orange monster and an amphibian but then I think I'm going to slow down and go for my current grail, the marine master 300.

This will cost 1500 and will take some serious saving lol and may come at the cost of the monster and amphian but within the next few weeks this will start and im going to have to reel in on purchasing to get to my goal!

A moment of clarity and thanks to this site and this thread a learning curve turned lol.

Where are you guys on the path?










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Dunno why its quiet, shellys tight tonight.. Been getting worse lately


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Very quiet on here tonight guys? BGT? Lol
> 
> I've been reflecting and I'm looking at my collection.
> 
> ...


You have done brilliant to get those 5 for that price mate!! |> personally for me i don't think i would spend over £500 on any one watch due to other habits!! (unless i get my numbers up) so i am aiming for 5 or 6 decent quality affordables that cover a few different bases ie quartz, chronograph, pilot, solar, diver, mechanical, auto & a proper swiss made piece with a ETA movement, hopefully have the first 5 on my list by the end of july then start saving for a steinhart as the jewel in my collection! but this is just theory, the reality might be a whole lot different!! lol

tissot prc200 
seiko solar
pvd pilot
parnis power reserve
parnis PO homage 
steinhart ocean 1/OVM

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You have done brilliant to get those 5 for that price mate!! |> personally for me i don't think i would spend over £500 on any one watch due to other habits!! (unless i get my numbers up) so i am aiming for 5 or 6 decent quality affordables that cover a few different base ie quartz, chronograph, pilot, solar, diver, mechanical, auto & a proper swiss made piece with a ETA movement, hopefully have the first 5 on my list by the end of july then start saving for a steinhart as the jewel in my collection! but this is just theory, the reality might be a whole lot different!! lol
> 
> tissot prc200
> seiko solar
> ...


They 5 wouldn't be everyone's 'cup of tea' is just an example of the bases I feel I've covered recently. I expect many could get them cheaper? Lol.

It's just the feeling I have now that not much more is jumping out at me except the solar and the MM300 and the mm would be a purchase of a lifetime for me and on my bucket list lol.

I guess deep down I'm a diver lover and seiko is always up there for me.

I look at the speedy and try to like it lol and is funny if I won the lottery I wouldn't buy a sub mariner!

The one watch i seen that is way beyond my income is that sunburst blue dial GO. Did you see that one?

Btw I admire your tastes and your steadfastness to it!

EDIT: Just for viewing pleasure, heres that blue GO, stunning IMHO!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/one-only-grail-arrival-unboxing-first-impressions-1021363.html

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not really a fan of the digitals, but i find this one is intriguing,
> 
> (pic by spacetimefabric)
> 
> ...


I'm now wracking my brains over which Casio Digitals I had between 1980 and 1992 and making plans to acquire replacements.
And so the wish list extends.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I dont really have a grail but im saving up for a monster but it will take a while because Im trying to save for a house and a wedding too lol

For now my plan is to keep buying and flipping hmts and vostoks that way I'll keep getting new watches to wear but ill be selling them on so not loosing money


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> They 5 wouldn't be everyone's 'cup of tea' is just an example of the bases I feel I've covered recently. I expect many could get them cheaper? Lol.
> 
> It's just the feeling I have now that not much more is jumping out at me except the solar and the MM300 and the mm would be a purchase of a lifetime for me and on my bucket list lol.
> 
> ...


cheers pep, after stalking this forum for 5 years now and I have seen nearly every watch that fits my budget and tastes, iv had a vision of what i want in my virtual watchbox and its the ones i listed that i keep coming back to.

not seen the GO, get a pic up!! lol if my numbers come up it would be a omega orange bezel planet ocean (45mm of course lol) and a IWC portuguese, speedy and sub are nice but i dont pine over them like i do the PO & IWC

Thats the pleasure of sharing this hobby with guys like yourself & all the other regulars, everyone's collection varies wildly, my wishlist aint gonni be your cup of tea and vice versa but we appreciate each others tastes and styles and enjoy seeing the new stuff we all buy!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I dont really have a grail but im saving up for a monster but it will take a while because Im trying to save for a house and a wedding too lol
> 
> For now my plan is to keep buying and flipping hmts and vostoks that way I'll keep getting new watches to wear but ill be selling them on so not loosing money


Put out a few hints for a monster wedding present


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> cheers pep, after stalking this forum for 5 years now and I have seen nearly every watch that fits my budget and tastes, iv had a vision of what i want in my virtual watchbox and its the ones i listed that i keep coming back to.
> 
> not seen the GO, get a pic up!! lol if my numbers come up it would be a omega orange bezel planet ocean (45mm of course lol) and a IWC portuguese, speedy and sub are nice but i dont pine over them like i do the PO & IWC
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/one-only-grail-arrival-unboxing-first-impressions-1021363.html

Please be honest about this GO chico, I'm wondering if I'm the only one that thinks this is the epitome of watchdom? lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Put out a few hints for a monster wedding present


Well because my wedding band is going to be pretty cheap and I spent so much on her engagement ring so she said that she'll get me a nice watch for the wedding 
Thats not for another few years tho


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> cheers pep, after stalking this forum for 5 years now and I have seen nearly every watch that fits my budget and tastes, iv had a vision of what i want in my virtual watchbox and its the ones i listed that i keep coming back to.
> 
> not seen the GO, get a pic up!! lol if my numbers come up it would be a omega orange bezel planet ocean (45mm of course lol) and a IWC portuguese, speedy and sub are nice but i dont pine over them like i do the PO & IWC
> 
> ...


 If numbers came up it would be IWC Portuguese and Choppard M Migulla forget how to spell it and a phone that I can get wifi with and a pair of wellies my feet got soaked today not much for my wish list is it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> and a phone that I can get wifi


LOL :-d

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

If my numbers came up I'd get a Navitimer for everyday use and a Ploprof to use as a beater (!).



















Plus watches for all you guys. HMT's for everyone!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/one-only-grail-arrival-unboxing-first-impressions-1021363.html
> 
> Please be honest about this GO chico, I'm wondering if I'm the only one that thinks this is the epitome of watchdom? lol


It is a beautiful watch pep, clean, classic timeless styling, and that dial is stunning, and here it comes.......but it's just not my style i'm afraid, i'm not a fan of dress watches at all i much prefer tool style pieces!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It is a beautiful watch pep, clean, classic timeless styling, and that dial is stunning, and here it comes.......but it's just not my style i'm afraid, i'm not a fan of dress watches at all i much prefer tool style pieces!!
> 
> chico


Pfffftttttt lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

my numbers will never come up as I never play lol but my "grail" would be PO orange. My favourite watches are the ones I have right now, it could change at any time lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i'm not a fan of dress watches at all, chico


I'm the same, I like chunky/heavy, some dials(working)lol, divers, over sized watches


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Pfffftttttt lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Sorry mate!!! but it's your wrist & your money who gives a f##k what i think! :-d:-d as long as you love it that's the most important thing!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, forgot to post this earlier, I was wearing my Orient Ray today.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to post this earlier, I was wearing my Orient Ray today.


I had mine on today too, I'm not sure about a rubber strap as I like natos/zulus. I might just get a really good quality zulu


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

My grail watch
Unless Bill Gates Dies and it turns out I was his only son or a £100million lotto win comes my way, I'll never get close









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> My grail watch
> Unless Bill Gates Dies and it turns out I was his only son or a £100million lotto win comes my way, I'll never get close
> 
> 
> ...


 would you wear down the pits


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> My grail watch
> Unless Bill Gates Dies and it turns out I was his only son or a £100million lotto win comes my way, I'll never get close
> 
> 
> ...


 I thoght you got a differental in a car


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time good night all


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

these are my wants at the minute


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> these are my wants at the minute


Loving that amphibia sub, not seen that before!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Loving that amphibia sub, not seen that before!
> 
> Chico


 yeah I normal go for old watches but the new sub is taste there some really decent new Russian watches out at the minute I will put up some pics later 

REEF Vostok Diver - 2416B


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> these are my wants at the minute


Those are really nice 'wants' 
Love the Reef 
I reckon I'd be safe letting you go shopping for my lotto win watches (which won't happen, as I no longer buy tickets regularly lol)

Morning all btw
I'm wearing the EM Goalie today as I let my wife choose today's watch. She said "wear this one - you never wear this one"

Hmm

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Loving that amphibia sub, not seen that before!
> 
> Chico


That looks like a hybrid of a 009 and ray!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Those are really nice 'wants'
> Love the Reef
> I reckon I'd be safe letting you go shopping for my lotto win watches (which won't happen, as I no longer buy tickets regularly lol)
> 
> ...


as you see got phone to work wearing this ay the moment


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Those are really nice 'wants'
> Love the Reef
> I reckon I'd be safe letting you go shopping for my lotto win watches (which won't happen, as I no longer buy tickets regularly lol)
> 
> ...


lol yeah about two grand for the lot roughly  here's the link to the reef http://www.meranom.com/amfibia/reef/vostok-watch-amphibia-reef-2416b-080491.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Here is my soki watches in their different guise







Dont know how that happened


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My HMT is a strange beast, works perfectly in my watch drawer and runs fast on my wrist, I'm thinking it has something to do with my magnetic personality


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought I'd wear my first serious watch that I bought that was responsible for my love of watches  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> My HMT is a strange beast, works perfectly in my watch drawer and runs fast on my wrist, I'm thinking it has something to do with my magnetic personality


It may need a service that would cost the earth or regulated for that you would need to purchase a timeograph and would cost an arm and a leg all for a 10 euro watch I think you should stick with its personality


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It may need a service that would cost the earth or regulated for that you would need to purchase a timeograph and would cost an arm and a leg all for a 10 euro watch I think you should stick with its personality


Yes I think it's one for display. I do like the look of it ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I thought I'd wear my first serious watch that I bought that was responsible for my love of watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've inspired me, chronograph today. I forgot I had this lol, not worn for months!










And a nice bracelet on it. Like this all over again lol. And no need to set or wind it ☺










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Been trying to get one of these for less than a fiver for a couple of weeks now. Finally done it - wouldn't have thought Sunday afternoon was a good time for a bargain. Maybe it is. Anyone know if they're any good? 
I like its Lufty esque dial - bell&ross shape and it's got day/date. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171352140788

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You've inspired me, chronograph today. I forgot I had this lol, not worn for months!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a couple of those too lol 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got a couple of those too lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! only thing for me with chronographs is my poor eyesight lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nice! only thing for me with chronographs is my poor eyesight lol


I hardly ever use the chrono, it's just nice to know it's there and not fake lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I hardly ever use the chrono, it's just nice to know it's there and not fake lol


bracelet to tight on this


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

It must be a day for chronos


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> It must be a day for chronos


can I play


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can I play


 only if you're gonna set it! lol ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

More chronos


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> only if you're gonna set it! lol ;-)


lol takes me half hour messing with the sub dials lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

some more from my wish list


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> some more from my wish list


I see a diver trend with you now mate ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

My chronos & the chronoalike.









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Heres my chronographs,









and a wee collection shot,









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I see a diver trend with you now mate ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yep your right mate divers and classical watches is my thing


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Heres my chronographs,
> 
> View attachment 1520935
> 
> ...


Very nice chico. I see you're a ss bracelet fan. I'm seriously lacking bracelets😐

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yep your right mate divers and classical watches is my thing


You should try and get a ss bracelet for the infantry sub mate that would be a nice combo due to the 42mm case, the sub is the epitome of the diver style imho

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Very nice chico. I see you're a ss bracelet fan. I'm seriously lacking bracelets
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Wasn't sure if you were still talking to me after the GO incident!!:-d:-d

Cheers pep, defo prefer the ss bracelets mate, hence why i like tool style watches!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You should try and get a ss bracelet for the infantry sub mate that would be a nice combo due to the 42mm case, the sub is the epitome of the diver style imho
> 
> chico


The manbush site have some gorgeous sub homages. Invicta do nice ones too?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> The manbush site have some gorgeous sub homages. Invicta do nice ones too?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I would love a sub that combined the parnis case (ceramic bez, sapphire) with the seiko movement of the invicta, that would be one hell of a nice sub for the price

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Wasn't sure if you were still talking to me after the GO incident!!:-d:-d
> 
> Cheers pep, defo prefer the ss bracelets mate, hence why i like tool style watches!! lol
> 
> chico


Jaysus I wouldn't hold that against you mate! You're still learning pmsl

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You should try and get a ss bracelet for the infantry sub mate that would be a nice combo due to the 42mm case, the sub is the epitome of the diver style imho
> 
> chico


got some ss I will have a play later lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all. Had a bash at taking the second hand off my Pizza and managed it fine. Hardest part was getting the case back on. I think I'll wear it the rest of the day.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Afternoon all. Had a bash at taking the second hand off my Pizza and managed it fine. Hardest part was getting the case back on. I think I'll wear it the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah that's was how I busted my crystal to lol putting the back on that one is a bugger lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that's was how I busted my crystal to lol putting the back on that one is a bugger lol


I prefer the look of those with the second hand off. I was gonna give it a go till your busted crystal convinced me otherwise 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that's was how I busted my crystal to lol putting the back on that one is a bugger lol


I saw you had broke yours so I was a bit worried I would do the same as I've never done stuff like this before. But I have a spare Pizza unopened so I wasn't too bothered if I botched it.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I prefer the look of those with the second hand off. I was gonna give it a go till your busted crystal convinced me otherwise
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 lol I think each case is slightly deferent only had one really awkward one if you are patient with it and don't get pee of and use a c-clamp on it lol it should be ok mate you have to pop it in not force it in .. remember one time I was trying to close it one time and I had given up so I was just playing with It while watching t.v and it pop in


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got some ss I will have a play later lol


some of my ss watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> some of my ss watches


nice what is the one at the back with the blue bezel and big 12 and 6 on the dial


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I think I'd better go back to wearing auto's tomorrow, I've been walking round all day occasionally flicking my wrist forgetting I've got a quartz on lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> some of my ss watches


Nice mate |> love that Alpha! whats the chrono far right? looks like my g-steel

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nice what is the one at the back with the blue bezel and big 12 and 6 on the dial


My big rotary the black one the blue one is ingersol pilot gems watch


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice mate |> love that Alpha! whats the chrono far right? looks like my g-steel
> 
> chico


 small seiko chrono


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My big rotary the black one the blue one is ingersol pilot gems watch


 any chance of a close up


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> any chance of a close up


the ingersol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> the ingersol


sorry my fault I meant the other one with the big 12 and 6 next to this one mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

give me a mo


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> give me a mo


 got to get my eyes tested lol it look blue in the first pic lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Evening everyone. It's been a looooong day. It's my youngest daughters birthday today. She woke us up at 05:30, her friends were dropped off at 10:00 then me and the wife took 6 kids to the cinema then onto Hollywood bowl and finished off at McDonald's I'm knackered ! 
Anyway some nice pictures have been posted guys. Here's my infantry sub on the soki ss bracelet.










It's my birthday next Friday and I'm trying to persuade the wife to buy me a seagull airforce watch, anyone know where's best to get one from ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Evening everyone. It's been a looooong day. It's my youngest daughters birthday today. She woke us up at 05:30, her friends were dropped off at 10:00 then me and the wife took 6 kids to the cinema then onto Hollywood bowl and finished off at McDonald's I'm knackered !
> Anyway some nice pictures have been posted guys. Here's my infantry sub on the soki ss bracelet.
> 
> 
> ...


looks great WS!! i think you have to know if you want the 38mm or 42mm seagull cause different sellers only do the one size

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Evening everyone. It's been a looooong day. It's my youngest daughters birthday today. She woke us up at 05:30, her friends were dropped off at 10:00 then me and the wife took 6 kids to the cinema then onto Hollywood bowl and finished off at McDonald's I'm knackered !
> Anyway some nice pictures have been posted guys. Here's my infantry sub on the soki ss bracelet.
> 
> It's my birthday next Friday and I'm trying to persuade the wife to buy me a seagull airforce watch, anyone know where's best to get one from ?
> ...


 do you mean this one I did have a link let me see if I can find it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> looks great WS!! i think you have to know if you want the 38mm or 42mm seagull cause different sellers only do the one size
> 
> chico


I'm not sure Chico. I know the original ones were 38mm but I think I'd prefer a 42mm with an exhibition case back. What do you think ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you mean this one I did have a link let me see if I can find it


That's the one but I think the 19 jewel one is the 38mm.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's the one but I think the 19 jewel one is the 38mm.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 this mite help mate  Seagull 1963 "Chinese Airforce" - 3 variants


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> the ingersol


NOW my wife's interested in a watch!. Bit o bling and her eyes light up.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's the one but I think the 19 jewel one is the 38mm.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm 99% sure the 2 different sizes share the same movement, if you look at the ones in the second link you will see it says 21 jewels on both sizes, i would go with the 42mm with the display caseback if it were me

Seagull 1963 Air Force Watch 42mm Gold - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch

Search results for: 'seagull 1963' | Poljot 24

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm 99% sure the 2 different sizes share the same movement, if you look at the ones in the second link you will see it says 21 jewels on both sizes, i would go with the 42mm with the display caseback if it were me
> 
> Seagull 1963 Air Force Watch 42mm Gold - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch
> 
> ...


Yeah it's got to be the 42mm.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah it's got to be the 42mm.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


gold dial or white??

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Had to find instructions on how to set the Dual/Alarm dial on my little old Lorus.









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> gold dial or white??
> 
> chico


Wasn't aware that there was both. I was watching one on eBay until it got sold and I kept going back to the pictures to drool. The face was an off white champagne type of colour that would be the one I want.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Wasn't aware that there was both. I was watching one on eBay until it got sold and I kept going back to the pictures to drool. The face was an off white champagne type of colour that would be the one I want.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


but there's a black as well























chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> theres a black as well
> 
> View attachment 1521216
> 
> ...


Oh god no !!! That's sacrilege ! Definitely the champagne one for me.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

1000th post WHOO-HOO!!

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Oh god no !!! That's sacrilege ! Definitely the champagne one for me.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


God its stunning









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it's got to be this or nothing in my books


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's got to be this or nothing in my books


Pictures not loaded up ITMW

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Pictures not loaded up ITMW
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


don't get ya mate pls say again


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't get ya mate pls say again


The picture that you uploaded didn't work mate, what was it of ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The picture that you uploaded didn't work mate, what was it of ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


weird It work on my pc and your reply it showed up but I will do it again


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> weird It work on my pc and your reply it showed up but I will do it again


Yeah that's the one. Now is that what I call the champagne face coz it's not white is it ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> weird It work on my pc and your reply it showed up but I will do it again


Now, that is very nice!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah that's the one. Now is that what I call the champagne face coz it's not white is it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


no thats defo the champagne/gold dial

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah that's the one. Now is that what I call the champagne face coz it's not white is it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well I would say champagne as well but not sure


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I would say champagne as well but not sure


Ok gentlemen brass tacks time. Where is the best place to buy one of those beautiful bad boys in 42mm with a exhibition case and the NATO strap ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok gentlemen brass tacks time. Where is the best place to buy one of those beautiful bad boys in 42mm with a exhibition case and the NATO strap ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well I have saw the 38 for £160 on the bay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok gentlemen brass tacks time. Where is the best place to buy one of those beautiful bad boys in 42mm with a exhibition case and the NATO strap ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


why don't you check some of the threads over on the chinese forum for recommendations, but i would go with these guys, iv read that the guy julian is a decent guy to work with.

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I have saw the 38 for £160 on the bay


Could you PM me a link please mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> why don't you check some of the threads over on the chinese forum for recommendations, but i would go with these guys, iv read that the guy julian is a decent guy to work with.
> 
> chico


I will switch to the lap top and have a look. Would you believe that I've never been on any other thread but this one ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Could you PM me a link please mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


that's the 38mm with solid caseback though!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I will switch to the lap top and have a look. Would you believe that I've never been on any other thread but this one ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


LOL you need to check out all wus has to offer!!

this guy thomas used to work for seagull and builds runs of the 1963, maybe you could drop him an email and discuss options

[email protected]

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> that's the 38mm with solid caseback though!
> 
> chico


I know. On the one hand I want the 44mm with the glass back but on the other hand the originals were 38mm with the solid back. It's a tough decision the watch lover in me wants the first one but the purist in me wants the second one. One things for sure I won't be getting both.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a vintage machanical with a champagne dial and it looks great, especially in the sunlight (if we ever see any here)

Anyone else watching the Soccer Aid game?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I have a vintage machanical with a champagne dial and it looks great, especially in the sunlight (if we ever see any here)
> 
> Anyone else watching the Soccer Aid game?


Come on Tomo you know the rules no picture no watch ! No mate I'm watching dukes of hazzard on the TiVo box.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I have a vintage machanical with a champagne dial and it looks great, especially in the sunlight (if we ever see any here)
> 
> Anyone else watching the Soccer Aid game?


just turned it over, flicking between that and the golf

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I know. On the one hand I want the 44mm with the glass back but on the other hand the originals were 38mm with the solid back. It's a tough decision the watch lover in me wants the first one but the purist in me wants the second one. One things for sure I won't be getting both.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 snap but I would have to go solid back 38 as it was intended


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> snap but I would have to go solid back 38 as it was intended


Do you know, I think your right. I think I may have to get the 38 it's what it was supposed to look like. Wonder if they do a 38 with an exhibition case back ? Now that would be sweet, all bases covered.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Do you know, I think your right. I think I may have to get the 38 it's what it was supposed to look like. Wonder if they do a 38 with an exhibition case back ? Now that would be sweet, all bases covered.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


they sure do WS

7001 Seagull "1963" Chinesische Luftwaffenuhr Saphirglas | Poljot 24

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I seem to have acquired a taste for dive watches with coloured bezels. If any of them ever get here I'll have a rainbow....


Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Do you know, I think your right. I think I may have to get the 38 it's what it was supposed to look like. Wonder if they do a 38 with an exhibition case back ? Now that would be sweet, all bases covered.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yes they do. do an exhibition back but they are a little bit more expensive


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> I seem to have acquired a taste for dive watches with coloured bezels. If any of them ever get here I'll have a rainbow....
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


What you waiting on david?

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What you waiting on david?
> 
> chico


Waiting 18 days on the orange Alpha PO 
Just won a Root Beer Gigandet that I first saw on the Sub Mod thread and fell for. Bought from a German eBay store. Mines on a Two tone SS but I'll get a brown Croc for it.








My Mrs is holding a Green LaCoste Seatle for my birthday. I said I liked it and she did too "you haven't got a green one have you" 








Ordered this Fossil Blue, basically just for the case and strap, I have an old Warner Bros watch that is badly worn and needs a repair (next to little Lorus)









Then I'm looking at blue orients, burgundy oxygens, Red parnis 'black bay' homages.....

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Waiting 18 days on the orange Alpha PO
> Just won a Root Beer Gigandet that I first saw on the Sub Mod thread and fell for. Bought from a German eBay store. Mines on a Two tone SS but I'll get a brown Croc for it.
> 
> 
> ...


 lol I was looking at that watch early how weird


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Waiting 18 days on the orange Alpha PO
> Just won a Root Beer Gigandet that I first saw on the Sub Mod thread and fell for. Bought from a German eBay store. Mines on a Two tone SS but I'll get a brown Croc for it.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool mate, liking the root beer!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok I've done it, I've ordered the 38mm with an exhibition case back from poljot24. 270 Euros with the postage and for that he throws in a leather nato and a grey one as well. I CANT WAIT !!!!!!!!!


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok I've done it, I've ordered the 38mm with an exhibition case back from poljot24. 270 Euros with the postage and for that he throws in a leather nato and a grey one as well. I CANT WAIT !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Wow nice one WS. That's the decivness I love to see in a WIS!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Formula One is over, so I have hopped on the bus and am back home after a couple of beers. Loving that SeaGull 1963 but a touch expensive for me. I have two parcels coming tomorrow. No idea what they might be but hoping for my Bagelsport sub and maybe my power reserve. More likely the former than the latter, I expect, although I ordered the Bagelsport a week after the other...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok I've done it, I've ordered the 38mm with an exhibition case back from poljot24. 270 Euros with the postage and for that he throws in a leather nato and a grey one as well. I CANT WAIT !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah slightly high on the price but julien seems to be very well like and he always send chocolate with the watch lol to keep the missus happy lol  so great and worth it mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow nice one WS. That's the decivness I love to see in a WIS!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I was surprised really. The Mrs was quite calm about it but I did explain that I will put all my birthday money towards it. I get £50 from my mum and £20 each from my brother and auntie so really it's only costing her £120.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah slightly high on the price but julien seems to be very well like and he always send chocolate with the watch lol to keep the missus happy lol  so great and worth it mate


I agree. The one you pm'd me from eBay was cheaper but it was pre owned and coming all the way from America. This way I get a full warranty 2 extra straps and a guaranteed price so I don't have a heart attack last minute bidding on something that someone else could end up pipping me at the post to.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I was surprised really. The Mrs was quite calm about it but I did explain that I will put all my birthday money towards it. I get £50 from my mum and £20 each from my brother and auntie so really it's only costing her £120.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Lmao you don't have to convince me bud!

I too come up with crazy justifications to my missus but I think deep down she's does be happy for me ☺

We working class, family men don't get much for ourselves these days and you can't take it with you.

Enjoy it mate ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lmao you don't have to convince me bud!
> 
> I too come up with crazy justifications to my missus but I think deep down she's does be happy for me
> 
> ...


LOL ! After reading that back I do sound like I'm still in "convince the wife with BS" mode ! 
Your right about working class family men Pep, I'm going to enjoy the HELL out of it. Can't wait to post loads of pictures of it 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We working class, family men don't get much for ourselves these days and you can't take it with you.


Well I hope we can take watches with us or I'm goin nowhere, Imagine eternity without a watch? lol ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Formula One is over, so I have hopped on the bus and am back home after a couple of beers. Loving that SeaGull 1963 but a touch expensive for me. I have two parcels coming tomorrow. No idea what they might be but hoping for my Bagelsport sub and maybe my power reserve. More likely the former than the latter, I expect, although I ordered the Bagelsport a week after the other...


has your pr delivery status updated yet mike??

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I hope we can take watches with us or I'm goin nowhere, Imagine eternity without a watch? lol ;-)


You know I have actually and seriously thought about this many times lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't know if anybody has seen these, someone on FB pointed them out. A handy travel case that holds 8 watches!









8 Watch Travel Jewelry Case Leather Portable Traveling Book Fold Zipper Slot Box | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I hope we can take watches with us or I'm goin nowhere, Imagine eternity without a watch? lol ;-)


how would we know it's eternity if we have not got a watch to tell the time hmmm


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't know if anybody has seen these, someone on FB pointed them out. A handy travel case that holds 8 watches!
> 
> View attachment 1521458
> 
> ...


Yes but what if you go away on holiday for 2 weeks?

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

How much do monsters normally go for. My parents just mentioned that their thinking about getting me a watch for graduation because I got a first


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how would we know it's eternity if we have not got a watch to tell the time hmmm


That would be hell for a wis. Eternity with no watch!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> How much do monsters normally go for. My parents just mentioned that their thinking about getting me a watch for graduation because I got a first


Around or about 260e blanch. Less from creation but with my recent ebay dealings I'd go with Yorkshire watches. That's where I'm getting my solar. Bit more but peace of mind!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> How much do monsters normally go for. My parents just mentioned that their thinking about getting me a watch for graduation because I got a first


which one a orange goes for $280


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> How much do monsters normally go for. My parents just mentioned that their thinking about getting me a watch for graduation because I got a first


congrats blanchy! here's a few different prices all on SS bracelet

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Monster-SKX781K-Stainless-Steel-Automatic/dp/B000EPLR2G £190

Seiko Automatic 200M Divers Orange Monster SRP309J £150

Seiko Automatic SRP309 Orange Monster Watch SRP309K SRP309K1 £142

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks lads im thinking the orange one or maybe one of the night monsters


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> How much do monsters normally go for. My parents just mentioned that their thinking about getting me a watch for graduation because I got a first


Congratulations on the first blanchy 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I saw a black and blue bezel Seiko Solar in a jewellers here yesterday. Great looking watch!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I hope we can take watches with us or I'm goin nowhere, Imagine eternity without a watch? lol ;-)


I'm getting buried wearing the seagull.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this ones £257.99


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks lads im thinking the orange one or maybe one of the night monsters


Well I'm looking forward to the wrist shots and if you're folks get you it you'll always treasure it ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I saw a black and blue bezel Seiko Solar in a jewellers here yesterday. Great looking watch!


Was it the only colour they had?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm getting buried wearing the seagull.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Pmsl!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I saw a black and blue bezel Seiko Solar in a jewellers here yesterday. Great looking watch!


 do you mean this one it's my gem of the day lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you mean this one it's my gem of the day lol


Is nice and mariney! I prefer the bumble and I don't really care for the Pepsi. As for the green and orange bezel that's awful

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Actually, thinking about it I'm going to have to bequeath it to my youngest. Since she got my old working/not working soki and the Brit world traveller that ITMW made for her she's been quite bitten by the bug. She got £125 birthday money today and she's been on eBay looking at watches ! She's eight. The cheeky little sod has also blagged the EM pocket watch from me as well ! Talk about a chip off the old block, that's my girl 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Yep, that's the one ITMW. I believe it was the only colour they had. I just had a quick look in while passing.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yep, that's the one ITMW. I believe it was the only colour they had. I just had a quick look in while passing.


Where was it Tomo?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> has your pr delivery status updated yet mike??
> 
> chico


Nope, been 'handed over' since 28th may


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Nope, been 'handed over' since 28th may


same here mate!! i emailed liang the day and he said not to worry it will be delivered this week.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I started my first WRUW thread if you guys want to chip in?

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where was it Tomo?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


One of the Jewellers in the Square in Tallaght. I'm sure it was H Samuel (if there is a H Samuel in the square). If I remember rightly, they wanted somewhere in the region of €360 for it.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> same here mate!! i emailed liang the day and he said not to worry it will be delivered this week.
> 
> chico


Same here. I am sure it will be fine, other than DPD who offer GPS tracking to your door, these tracking things are wholly inaccurate.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I started my first WRUW thread if you guys want to chip in?
> 
> chico


Well I've done my bit


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> God its stunning
> 
> View attachment 1521225
> 
> ...


Oh yes, that's the best looker, imho


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok I've done it, I've ordered the 38mm with an exhibition case back from poljot24. 270 Euros with the postage and for that he throws in a leather nato and a grey one as well. I CANT WAIT !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Do they sell a steel bracelet for them?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Do they sell a steel bracelet for them?


 I have not seen them on a ss but you could buy a ss and put it on one if you wanted


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Oh yes, that's the best looker, imho


I agree - it's flippin' gorgeous 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I've done my bit


That looks great sharky, wish mine's would hurry up and get here!!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys, I don't know much about Bagelsport but is £24 good for this?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Thats about the right price for them. Step up from Soki by all accounts and step down from Alpha.
Case will be stainless steel rather than plated like soki


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Thats about the right price for them. Step up from Soki by all accounts and step down from Alpha.
> Case will be stainless steel rather than plated like soki


I wonder who they make those watches for? Just thinking of the Casio branded Soki infantry, what other brands does the Bagelsport appear as, Fossil?, Armani?, would be interested to know.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I wonder who they make those watches for? Just thinking of the Casio branded Soki infantry, what other brands does the Bagelsport appear as, Fossil?, Armani?, would be interested to know.


The reason I ask is that I've just replaced the batteries on 3 of my son-in-law's Fossils, saving him about 20 quid and costing me only 3. One of them is a dead ringer for that Bagel, I remember it due to the only way of advancing the day of the week being to keep turning the hands to make the day change. Be interesting to know if the Bagel works the same way.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey guys, I don't know much about Bagelsport but is £24 good for this?
> 
> View attachment 1522260


Bagelsports are cool.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

don't you just hate it when this happens grrrr


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey guys, I don't know much about Bagelsport but is £24 good for this?
> 
> View attachment 1522260


Great price for that mate, defo a step up from the soki's, ss case, bracelet better fit & finish overall.

fellow member Reno done a great review of this exact watch the other day, here's the link

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/bagelsport-daytona-homage-1039555.html

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't you just hate it when this happens grrrr


I've just had a go at removing the cyclops off my shark army that looks like yours, because I thought it'd be a handy skill to learn! anyway it was a bad move as I cracked the crystal lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Great price for that mate, defo a step up from the soki's, ss case, bracelet better fit & finish overall.
> 
> fellow member Reno done a great review of this exact watch the other day, here's the link
> 
> ...


yeah I was looking at that one the other day there is another threads with a pesi bezel bag that looks nice


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I was looking at that one the other day there is another threads with a pesi bezel bag that looks nice


How did you lose the pip??

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just had a go at removing the cyclops off my shark army that looks like yours, because I thought it'd be a handy skill to learn! anyway it was a bad move as I cracked the crystal lol


 lol you have to heat it up first before removing the Cyclops  I wonder were I can get pip from


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> How did you lose the pip??
> 
> chico


 have not got a clue it was there on wruw. but when I came in and took It off and notices it was not there grrr


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Great price for that mate, defo a step up from the soki's, ss case, bracelet better fit & finish overall.
> 
> fellow member Reno done a great review of this exact watch the other day, here's the link
> 
> ...


those are some amazing pictures, I wish I could do stuff like that! I've ordered one ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> those are some amazing pictures, I wish I could do stuff like that! I've ordered one ;-)


I was just about to say here's one for $35 - £20 (according to google converter)

Luxury Automatic Mechanical Date Week Stainless Steel Mens Wrist Watch | eBay

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I was just about to say here's one for $35 - £20 (according to google converter)
> 
> Luxury Automatic Mechanical Date Week Stainless Steel Mens Wrist Watch | eBay
> 
> chico


lol never mind. the one I ordered says it's from portsmouth so hopefully it'll be here this week with no customs charges lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just out together this beauty for my Motorsport mad best friend's birthday..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> lol never mind. the one I ordered says it's from portsmouth so hopefully it'll be here this week with no customs charges lol


 you do know that's Portsmouth china hehe


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you do know that's Portsmouth china hehe


Yes, I ordered two Jaragar watches from the same seller, kne from 'London' and one from 'Frankfurt'...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol you have to heat it up first before removing the Cyclops  I wonder were I can get pip from


I did heat it up, it's the heat that cracked it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes, I ordered two Jaragar watches from the same seller, kne from 'London' and one from 'Frankfurt'...


 you have done a good job on the strap. I like that is that the one was it sharky ? had


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you have done a good job on the strap. I like that is that the one was it sharky ? had


mine was the black faced one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I did heat it up, it's the heat that cracked it lol


 I saw a modding thread on how to take them off ... and i'm sure it was blowtorched then removed it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I saw a modding thread on how to take them off ... and i'm sure it was blowtorched then removed it


I've got a little blue flame lighter thing, maybe it wasn't hot enough and took too long to heat it up


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I have to say, for a €20 heart rate monitor from Lidl, I'm impressed. Just got back from a run and I apparently did 10km in just under an hour, which I make to be within 1km of what I did (also, not bad for my third run after a year out from injuring my knee if I do say so myself). 

Not great if you're looking for perfection, but similar to the accuracy of the newer iPod Nano with Nike+.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got a little blue flame lighter thing, maybe it wasn't hot enough and took too long to heat it up


 I will try and find the thread


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

nah can't find it but here's a couple of bags you guys mite like


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon everyone wearing the fanty today and counting down the hours until my seagull 1963 gets here ! Excited is not the word.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nah can't find it but here's a couple of bags you guys mite like


Parnis do one like the top one


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't you just hate it when this happens grrrr


Nightmare when that happens mate, I feel your pain.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Parnis do one like the top one
> 
> View attachment 1522396


yeah it's got a stein feel to it ant it mite track it down I'm liking the orange markings


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about this watch?

A pal in work bought it in 1992 but I doubt it's a russkie?




























Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah it's got a stein feel to it ant it mite track it down I'm liking the orange markings


Parnis 40mm White Dial Milgauss Style Automatic watch (New) | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah it's got a stein feel to it ant it mite track it down I'm liking the orange markings


its a homage of the rolex milgauss

















chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Does anyone know anything about this watch?
> 
> A pal in work bought it in 1992 but I doubt it's a russkie?
> 
> ...


is it a sturmaski ? it has a submarine crown cover


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

I ordered a Seamaster 300 sterile dial from Raffles in Singapore. 25 long days later I receive a sterile milsub same as soki but lumed. Will put it in my SOKI. Asked for 1.50 refund (and got) not realising it would be $1.50. Still means it only cost £2.98.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> its a homage of the rolex milgauss
> 
> View attachment 1522409
> 
> ...


 is there a stein that the bags do I would like that


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is there a stein that the bags do I would like that


What does a Stein look like? I'm not familiar with those


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> What does a Stein look like? I'm not familiar with those


I will put up pic in a minute mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is it a sturmaski ? it has a submarine crown cover


A sturmaski?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A sturmaski?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


got it wrong I meant Zlatoustovsky... it's a diver type case but Hong Kong marking on the back but enoh on the front so I'm looking into it mate 

*Shturmanskie*

In 1949 the manufacturing of Sturmanskie watches was started. They were standard issue to all air force pilots at the time and were never sold in shops. On 12 April 1961, Gagarin became the first human to travel into space in Vostok 3KA-2 (Vostok 1) and return. During his historic flight he wore Shturmanskie wristwatch - which thus became the first watch to travel into Space and demonstrated perfect functioning in the conditions of zero-gravity.In 2013 "Volmaks" releases the new quartz range of "Sturmanskie" known by highest quality and affordable price point.

it's the Russian sub or diver I need to look at lol all the long and hard to spell names don't help lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Rick Mayall died today?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Rick Mayall died today?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


What ??!?! You serious ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Rick Mayall died today?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah, what a shock? only 56, it's no age at all! such a shame, he was a very funny man :-(


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What ??!?! You serious ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yep. Died at 56.
Rik Mayall dead at the age of 56 | Mail Online


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Rick Mayall died today?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Facebook and Twitter just lit up. Sad, one of my comedy heroes.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pep I think it a cheaper version of the Soviet-Gruen se the pic mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yep. Died at 56.
> Rik Mayall dead at the age of 56 | Mail Online


I'm literally devastated he was along with Ade Edmonson one of my all time comedy heroes. I'm going to put a bottom DVD on now in his honor.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm literally devastated he was along with Ade Edmonson one of my all time comedy heroes. I'm going to put a bottom DVD on now in his honor.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Is very sad! And at 56? Very funny guy and bottom and the slapstick comedy him and ade created was comical.

He had epilepsy too so I had even more of an affinity with him recently, is kinda hard to believe he's now gone ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is very sad! And at 56? Very funny guy and bottom and the slapstick comedy him and ade created was comical.
> 
> He had epilepsy too so I had even more of an affinity with him recently, is kinda hard to believe he's now gone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Just watching Bottom now. Foxy stoat, seeks pig ! Priceless 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> pep I think it a cheaper version of the Soviet-Gruen se the pic mate


something similar


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just watching Bottom now. Foxy stoat, seeks pig ! Priceless
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> pep I think it a cheaper version of the Soviet-Gruen se the pic mate


Cheers ITMY as always you come up trumps!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> something similar


I like that mate give me a shout If you get bored of it mate lol is it mech or quartz


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like that mate give me a shout If you get bored of it mate lol is it mech or quartz


Its auto


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its auto


 nice very lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Rick Mayall died today?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Remember, Kevin's ear! One of the comedy greats of the last 30 years, so sad, no age at all to die, and leaving family behind too. I'll have to have a pint of Bombardier tonight and try to find The Young Ones on YouTube.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hey guys, I don't know much about Bagelsport but is £24 good for this?
> 
> View attachment 1522260


For me that's just too much like a Rolex Daytona. I love homage watches but the Daytona is so iconic that if you do a straight copy of it (especially with non chrono sub dials) it can maybe look a little bit tacky IMHO. Even the Bagelsport logo is a bit too close to the Rolex crown symbol for my liking. If you like the Daytona you might be better off with an Alpha 'Paul Newman'. It's a little bit more but is less blingy and has a cool retro vibe. It also comes with a mechanical chronograph movement which is something interesting to see for the first time.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> All quiet on western front


Very quite tonight smeagal.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

All quiet on western front


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Very quite tonight smeagal.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Just wanting to get Monday behind me lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to read my book


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm watching the Mrs Bradley mysteries


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading and listening to Garry Moore


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just wanting to get Monday behind me lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Having a bad day Pep ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Reading and listening to Garry Moore


never heard of him mate what he like


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> never heard of him mate what he like


afraid hes dead was with thin. Lizzy early on went solo after Phil lynott died


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> afraid hes dead was with thin. Lizzy early on went solo after Phil lynott died


 I was never a thin lizzy fan.... bon jovi was my poison


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was never a thin lizzy fan.... bon jovi was my poison


Parisian wallkways was his song he died 2 years ago of a heart attack aged 50


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Parisian wallkways was his song he died 2 years ago of a heart attack aged 50


 I will have to have a look see sometime


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Reading and listening to Garry Moore


One of the great guitar legends.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

So sad to hear about Rik Mayall, one of my all time favourites. RIP, will be missed.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

someone posted this picture on facebook









I think it's the symbol for "I'm winding my automatic watch" ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> someone posted this picture on facebook
> 
> View attachment 1522966
> 
> ...


Nah, that's the universal symbol for Daily Mail readers. Wankers the lot of em.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it going to be a lovely day today the rabbit told me so hehe


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think it going to be a lovely day today the rabbit told me so hehe


Lol I like that. I'd definitely give it shelf space

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lol I like that. I'd definitely give it shelf space
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 yeah theirs an artist that using old watch parts to make art with I think his name is Robert something sorry Robert can't remember his last name . theirs motors bike lance somebody does them and allsorts of things


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah theirs an artist that using old watch parts to make art with I think his name is Robert something sorry Robert can't remember his last name . theirs motors bike lance somebody does them and allsorts of things


I've seen similar stuff at one of the markets in London. I think it might have been portobello rd.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've seen similar stuff at one of the markets in London. I think it might have been portobello rd.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 yeah I will be keeping my eyes open to.. to see if I see any that take my fancy and are reasonably price


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Nah, that's the universal symbol for Daily Mail readers. Wankers the lot of em.


My in-laws read the Daily Mail and I'm pretty sure they're not w#nkers. They like a lot of the content in there, the daily puzzle pullout and the health and travel features. It's actually a very interesting package of a newspaper to read through. Personnaly I can't stand the Daily Mail's politics, moral stance, and smear tactics against figures on the left but I can't deny that it's a damn good read though.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My in-laws read the Daily Mail and I'm pretty sure they're not w#nkers. They like a lot of the content in there, the daily puzzle pullout and the health and travel features. It's actually a very interesting package of a newspaper to read through. Personnaly I can't stand the Daily Mail's politics, moral stance, and smear tactics against figures on the left but I can't deny that it's a damn good read though.


Yeah I read the mail online and I'm pretty sure I'm not a wanker.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My in-laws read the Daily Mail and I'm pretty sure they're not w#nkers. They like a lot of the content in there, the daily puzzle pullout and the health and travel features. It's actually a very interesting package of a newspaper to read through. Personnaly I can't stand the Daily Mail's politics, moral stance, and smear tactics against figures on the left but I can't deny that it's a damn good read though.


I totally agree. I get access to a range of daily papers (free!) and if ****e is in one (the Wail) it's inevitably also in the others. It's just a daft thing, like people who say all Beemer drivers are w*nkers. The funny thing I find is that most Daily Mail haters always seem to know what's in the paper, lol. How do they know if they don't read it?
Believe you me, there is crap in all of them.

But that's the world today. Bit like those wonderful works of art being shown made from bits and parts of clocks and watches above. Compare that with the rubbish of Tracey Emin and her art like the unmade bed - she's now rich and famous, and bet a 'real' artist (like above) is struggling to make ends meet.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I read the mail online and I'm pretty sure I'm not a wanker.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


That's clever WS. You get to save the cash for watches ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah theirs an artist that using old watch parts to make art with I think his name is Robert something sorry Robert can't remember his last name . theirs motors bike lance somebody does them and allsorts of things


Which is art, this









or the magical watch and timepiece art shown on this thread?

Difficult to know isn't it? :roll:


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Which is art, this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was that TV programme were the guy became an acclaimed artist within 6 weeks?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Which is art, this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I would take this over the bed any day of the week


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Which is art, this
> 
> 
> 
> ...












For one of these the artist had to observe, interpret, struggle to express emotion and visual effect with brush and palette, taking weeks of trial and error. For the other it was a two minute job to scatter dirty laundry, *** ends, and condom wrappers on an unmade bed. In my opinion one is an true artist, the other a con artist.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Anybody got an update on their parnis shop purchase???

Chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> For one of these the artist had to observe, interpret, struggle to express emotion and visual effect with brush and palette, taking weeks of trial and error. For the other it was a two minute job to scatter dirty laundry, *** ends, and condom wrappers on an unmade bed. In my opinion one is an true artist, the other a con artist.


Art comes in all varieties and with regards to Tracey Emin's bed of course it looks simple like anyone can do it but what is crucial here is that she was the one that had the *idea* to do it and present it as art. And that's the thing, the art of it is not only in the presentation of that work but also in the concept behind it. It's a bed full of [email protected] but even now we are taking about it and weighing up it's merits. You probably have to see it as a piece of visual media like a real life photographic still than something to be compared to a Turner.

Another way to look at it is this. It's a real life unmade bed by Tracy Emin and it tells a story. So what if she had taken a photograph of it, blown it up large, put it in a frame and hung it on a gallery wall? Would that make it a more valid piece of art? Is a Man Ray photograph a piece of art? How about a David Bailey portrait?
How about if Tracy Emin had put together that bed and then sketched it in watercolours or oil on canvas? Would a painting of it with the same contents be more valid then?

What I'm trying to say is that art comes in all forms, sometimes it's appeal is visual beauty or impact and other times it's also the ideas behind it that are equally important. Probably there were people that viewed the first moving films and said this isn't art, it's a con compared to the stage. Maybe there were people who viewed the first cubist or impressionist paintings and said "this is a con, it isn't 'art' " based on what they were comparing it to.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

A course of puffs out of a bong and I could spend a couple of hours goofing at that unmade bed and be quite content 😀

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Anybody got an update on their parnis shop purchase???
> 
> Chico


Mine left china today ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Mine left china today ;-)


When did you order it sharky?

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> When did you order it sharky?
> 
> Chico


I forget now lol, was about a week ago, I ordered the sub with sapphire and ceramic bezel in black

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn and blast, gone to put the soki on and noticed the bezel pip is missing $*+^#¥!{ !!!!!!!!!!!! If someone was to sell replacements on eBay at say £1.50 a time they'd make a killing. 
I've gone with the Jaragar Monaco instead.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Art comes in all varieties and with regards to Tracey Emin's bed of course it looks simple like anyone can do it but what is crucial here is that she was the one that had the *idea* to do it and present it as art. And that's the thing, the art of it is not only in the presentation of that work but also in the concept behind it. It's a bed full of [email protected] but even now we are taking about it and weighing up it's merits. You probably have to see it as a piece of visual media like a real life photographic still than something to be compared to a Turner.
> 
> Another way to look at it is this. It's a real life unmade bed by Tracy Emin and it tells a story. So what if she had taken a photograph of it, blown it up large, put it in a frame and hung it on a gallery wall? Would that make it a more valid piece of art? Is a Man Ray photograph a piece of art? How about a David Bailey portrait?
> How about if Tracy Emin had put together that bed and then sketched it in watercolours or oil on canvas? Would a painting of it with the same contents be more valid then?
> ...


We'll have to agree to disagree on this shaggy, perceptions differ, which is why some of us love HMTs, whilst they leave others completely cold.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Of course indeed. Life would be very boring if we all had the same likes and opinions on anything.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Anybody got an update on their parnis shop purchase???
> 
> Chico


Still no update since 28th May.

Bagelsport has arrived, though...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Art comes in all varieties and with regards to Tracey Emin's bed of course it looks simple like anyone can do it but what is crucial here is that she was the one that had the *idea* to do it and present it as art. And that's the thing, the art of it is not only in the presentation of that work but also in the concept behind it. It's a bed full of [email protected] but even now we are taking about it and weighing up it's merits. You probably have to see it as a piece of visual media like a real life photographic still than something to be compared to a Turner.
> 
> Another way to look at it is this. It's a real life unmade bed by Tracy Emin and it tells a story. So what if she had taken a photograph of it, blown it up large, put it in a frame and hung it on a gallery wall? Would that make it a more valid piece of art? Is a Man Ray photograph a piece of art? How about a David Bailey portrait?
> How about if Tracy Emin had put together that bed and then sketched it in watercolours or oil on canvas? Would a painting of it with the same contents be more valid then?
> ...


arty take time a patient and learning and empathy to ****e on a bed and call it art is a disgrace of the true form .all it is modernist bullcrap lazy fair for small brain fools )


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I forget now lol, was about a week ago, I ordered the sub with sapphire and ceramic bezel in black
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Look forward to seeing that mate!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

if I don't get a watch of any description through the letter box in the next few days I cannot be held responsible for my actions! I'm suffering severe withdrawal lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Still no update since 28th May.
> 
> Bagelsport has arrived, though...


Same here mate, sick of checking the tracking status!!! Like the sub!

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Same here mate, sick of checking the tracking status!!! Like the sub!
> 
> Chico


I had to throw the bracelet away because although solid steel, it was jangly and horrible and I destroyed it trying to unscrew the links. A sharp tug took out both bracelet retaining spring pins they were so cheap so Soki gave up her Bond NATO and I am rather taken with the look. Much less 'plasticky' feeling than Soki with a nice (to me) brushed finish instead of high gloss. Bezel ppi looks like it will fall off if I so much as look at it wrong. Also, exhibition back, albeit with the bagelsport logo emblazoned all over it so you cannot see the movement properly.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Just popped my head into this thread to see how it could possibly have grown to 14,000 replies. Now I get it. 

I'm in bed with a horrible virus, send sympathy. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> Just popped my head into this thread to see how it could possibly have grown to 14,000 replies. Now I get it.
> 
> I'm in bed with a horrible virus, send sympathy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


At least you'll have more time to look at wus lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> Just popped my head into this thread to see how it could possibly have grown to 14,000 replies. Now I get it.
> 
> I'm in bed with a horrible virus, send sympathy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


All the best!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

blanchy said:


> At least you'll have more time to look at wus lol


That could get expensive

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> All the best!


Cheers!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal how the winner going mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> if I don't get a watch of any description through the letter box in the next few days I cannot be held responsible for my actions! I'm suffering severe withdrawal lol


same here mate!!

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> if I don't get a watch of any description through the letter box in the next few days I cannot be held responsible for my actions! I'm suffering severe withdrawal lol


I'm the same myself. I was getting on the bus today and noticed the postman coming back around to drop off packages. I thought to myself "if he drops that watch in now while I'm out I'll get of the bus an run after him" ha. Just passed the four week mark of waiting for the HMT.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal how the winner going mate


Got it on as it is a monsoon up here so I am wearing a u boat style watch today


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Got it on as it is a monsoon up here so I am wearing a u boat style watch today


I was at the shop for 5 mins and i got totally drenched!!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got it on as it is a monsoon up here so I am wearing a u boat style watch today


been lovely all day and I have cut the trees back trimmed all the hedges down now it's raining so I call that timing all what so I don't mind but am knacker now I think I will go for a bath in a bit and I just heard I got a deliver due soon so that's good ant it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is raining at a very extreme level here in ireland too?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> Just popped my head into this thread to see how it could possibly have grown to 14,000 replies. Now I get it.
> 
> I'm in bed with a horrible virus, send sympathy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Get well soon.

My turn for sympathy. I was pleased with bagging an Infantry watch the other day for under a fiver. Over the moon that it was waiting for me when I got home. Ecstatic that it was even better in the flesh than in the pics. Loved it's date/day display too......if only the blasted thing worked!

£&@##¥+*=!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Get well soon.
> 
> My turn for sympathy. I was pleased with bagging an Infantry watch the other day for under a fiver. Over the moon that it was waiting for me when I got home. Ecstatic that it was even better in the flesh than in the pics. Loved it's date/day display too......if only the blasted thing worked!
> 
> ...


am I a sadist I was chuckling to my self to that what do you want for a fiver a watch that actual work haha lol is it a mech or quartz mate because if it's a mech gentle tap it againt the palm of your hand a couple of time they some times just go a bit funny in transit had it with a old ruskie I gave it a good bang and it stared no problems


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

some seriously dark skies up here the day!!!









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> some seriously dark skies up here the day!!!
> 
> View attachment 1523950
> 
> ...












what a difference an hour makes


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone tell me the difference between sapphire glass over mineral glass?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> am I a sadist I was chuckling to my self to that what do you want for a fiver a watch that actual work haha lol is it a mech or quartz mate because if it's a mech gentle tap it againt the palm of your hand a couple of time they some times just go a bit funny in transit had it with a old ruskie I gave it a good bang and it stared no problems


It's quartz - second hand doesn't move and the day dial seems to go from Monday to Sunday then straight back to Monday. 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> some seriously dark skies up here the day!!!
> 
> View attachment 1523950
> 
> ...


Blue sky - no clouds today down here 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Anyone tell me the difference between sapphire glass over mineral glass?


hmmm. My interpretation is that sapphire is much harder than mineral and less likely to scratch but can be more inclined to shatter than mineral?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers pep n chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Anyone tell me the difference between sapphire glass over mineral glass?


sapphire is scratch proof, mineral ain't, here's a link

http://www.watchbuys.net/kb/questio...ween+acrylic,+mineral,+and+sapphire+crystals?

Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Sent an email this morning to Julian at Poljot24 to ask when my seagull 1963 would be dispatched. I received an email from him in which he apologised for the delay as he has been away from the office for 3 days due to being on Holliday and that he would be back in the office tomorrow and would process my order straight away and that I should receive it no later than Monday.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> cheers pep n chico


No worries mate, I've got sapphire on my 6yr old Tissot and it looks like it just came out the box!

Chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi de hi campers! Pretty nice in Brum at the mo, but we've had dark & stormy over the last few days too
Mostly getting ebay stuff from across the globe I got used to waiting weeks for my watches. Last week I got two in a day
The gtg was great, and I saw from arktika's Shturmie that 3133 chronos didn't have to be huge








So I browsed ebay last Monday and made an offer on this (subwave were Poljot's Swiss distributor in the day)
Picked it up in the evening from a guy in the Black Coontry. £120, I'm still pinching myself  Late 90s








Also on Monday I walked into the Swatch shop to replace the strap on my hiking watch








and ended up with this








 The sickness doesn't go away


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello all lovely day here today, certainly no sign of any rain clouds!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It's quartz - second hand doesn't move and the day dial seems to go from Monday to Sunday then straight back to Monday.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 mite not help but change the battery mate you never know


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> mite not help but change the battery mate you never know


Hmm. I'm tempted but don't wanna crack the glass
A new battery will probably get it running but not sure about the date

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Hmm. I'm tempted but don't wanna crack the glass
> A new battery will probably get it running but not sure about the date
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


the date I would think just need to be slower with it have you tried to go round the clock to get to it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi de hi campers! Pretty nice in Brum at the mo, but we've had dark & stormy over the last few days too
> Mostly getting ebay stuff from across the globe I got used to waiting weeks for my watches. Last week I got two in a day
> The gtg was great, and I saw from arktika's Shturmie that 3133 chronos didn't have to be huge
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful selection of watches there OD30. Would you mind if I asked you how much you payed for the poljot chrono ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers, WS!
The civvie 3133 in the first pic cost me £185 about 18 months ago. Prices seem to be on the up as the 3133 movement has ceased production


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't resist showing my latest purchase, blooming gorgeous ain't it? I also thought, as this is the MWC thread, it was worth reminding us just how good the first few issues were. Subby, Ray? Ray, Subby?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, WS!
> The civvie 3133 in the first pic cost me £185 about 18 months ago. Prices seem to be on the up as the 3133 movement has ceased production


The reason I ask is that I'm watching the price of one for IS THAT MY WATCH. But it is a beautiful watch in a classic russian rugged kind of way. The subwave is a bit of a stunner too, you obviously have an eye for a nice watch. Enjoy your latest acquisitions 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I can't resist showing my latest purchase, blooming gorgeous ain't it? I also thought, as this is the MWC thread, it was worth reminding us just how good the first few issues were. Subby, Ray? Ray, Subby?


You've gotta love that Ray haven't you ? It's bloody gorgeous.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I took this when the subby came out. Back in the days when the collection had merit
> 
> Congrats on the ray!
> 
> ...


Aye, those were the days my friend we thought they'd never end LOL !!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I took this when the subby came out. Back in the days when the collection had merit 😐

Congrats on the ray!










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I took this when the subby came out. Back in the days when the collection had merit 
> 
> Congrats on the ray!
> 
> ...


Pep I was in Samuels trying on the solar chronograph again, it's a stunner on the wrist!! The sales girl is Going to ask the seiko rep to try and get a 009 in for me to try it on! But the solar..... OMG it's top class!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> You've gotta love that Ray haven't you ? It's bloody gorgeous.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


LOL! I was so pleased with the lufty! The first bad sign was the Putin and after I discovered vostok it was waining but the froggy totally killed it for me

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Pep I was in Samuels trying on the solar chronograph again, it's a stunner on the wrist!! The sales girl is Going to ask the seiko rep to try and get a 009 in for me to try it on! But the solar..... OMG it's top class!
> 
> Chico


I'm waiting to see my bonus on the 25th of June and then I'm going to go to Yorkshire watches to buy it.

The extra few quid will ensure no feck up and will get me a Japanese one with all the proper boxes. Warranties and no duties.

I need a quick hassle free delivery on my solar lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> LOL! I was so pleased with the lufty! The first bad sign was the Putin and after I discovered vostok it was waining but the froggy totally killed it for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


The last MWC for me was the pizza, pure class, and easily holds its own against an Archive.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm waiting to see my bonus on the 25th of June and then I'm going to go to Yorkshire watches to buy it.
> 
> The extra few quid will ensure no feck up and will get me a Japanese one with all the proper boxes. Warranties and no duties.
> 
> ...


I think I'll take my chances with creation, £80 difference in price, that could get me another parnis!! Lol

Chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Pep I was in Samuels trying on the solar chronograph again, it's a stunner on the wrist!! The sales girl is Going to ask the seiko rep to try and get a 009 in for me to try it on! But the solar..... OMG it's top class!
> 
> Chico


I seriously doubt you'll ever be able to get an 007 in a shop like H.Samuel, no matter what the sales girl said. Models like the 007 are not officially for sale in Europe at all nor available through the supply chain , and a shop that is an Authorised Dealer (A.D) would be in massive trouble and violation of its contact if it was caught selling a grey import watch.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm waiting to see my bonus on the 25th of June and then I'm going to go to Yorkshire watches to buy it.
> 
> The extra few quid will ensure no feck up and will get me a Japanese one with all the proper boxes. Warranties and no duties.
> 
> ...


I think this link has been shared before, but I found it really enlightening about the allure of Japanese watches.

http://www.gmtminusfive.com/the-allure-of-jdm-seiko/


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think I'll take my chances with creation, £80 difference in price, that could get me another parnis!! Lol
> 
> Chico


I hear you bud. I've just had a couple of foul ups recently and want a peaceful time with my solar lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I'm waiting to see my bonus on the 25th of June and then I'm going to go to Yorkshire watches to buy it.
> 
> The extra few quid will ensure no feck up and will get me a Japanese one with all the proper boxes. Warranties and no duties.
> 
> ...


Why not use Amazon? They'll be cheaper than Creation and you'll have no import worries either.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I took this when the subby came out. Back in the days when the collection had merit 😐
> 
> Congrats on the ray!
> 
> ...


Thanks pep. I've been wearing it since it arrived, and it feels like a part of me already. Fantastic quality of strap too, which thanks to my kit I adjusted myself. I'm not one for bright colours myself, but that Seiko is one fine piece.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why not use Amazon? They'll be cheaper than Creation and you'll have no import worries either.


It's not always clear where watches on Amazon are shipped from. That's what I find?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> It's not always clear where watches on Amazon are shipped from. That's what I find?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


If it's on Amazon UK it should either be from the UK or have any duty pre paid if it is from outside the EU. If it is sold by Long Island Watch UK you should be fine, I believe that they state they sort out all customs costs.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If it's on Amazon UK it should either be from the UK or have any duty pre paid if it is from outside the EU. If it is sold by Long Island Watch UK you'll be fine.


I'll take a look. You remember when I bought my son's 009 from what I thought was a UK seller and was hit for duties and got the watch from creation in Singapore in a 2nd rate box etc?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If it's on Amazon UK it should either be from the UK or have any duty pre paid if it is from outside the EU. If it is sold by Long Island Watch UK you should be fine, I believe that they state they sort out all customs costs.


My Blue Ray came from Long Island Watches through Amazon, delivered in 5 days, all duty prepaid.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I seriously doubt you'll ever be able to get an 007 in a shop like H.Samuel, no matter what the sales girl said. Models like the 007 are not officially for sale in Europe at all nor available through the supply chain , and a shop that is an Authorised Dealer (A.D) would be in massive trouble and violation of its contact if it was caught selling a grey import watch.


Totally agree with you mate but the wee lassie was desperate for a sale so I just played along!! Lol

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I just checked amazon and the bumble bee is the same price as it is on Yorkshire watches. Phew lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I just checked amazon and the bumble bee is the same price as it is on Yorkshire watches. Phew lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Amazon have got the blue/black one for £148 with duties all paid

Chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I just checked amazon and the bumble bee is the same price as it is on Yorkshire watches. Phew lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Is it this one you're after pep?

Seiko Solar Chronograph Diver Review (SSC021)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Is it this one you're after pep?
> 
> Seiko Solar Chronograph Diver Review (SSC021)


Yes mate that's the exact combo I'm after 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes mate that's the exact combo I'm after
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Have you already sourced the Zulu strap for it?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Have you already sourced the Zulu strap for it?


Not yet no. But should be easily got?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not yet no. But should be easily got?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Should be, I've seen it for sale a few times on ebay.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the date I would think just need to be slower with it have you tried to go round the clock to get to it


Yeah - just bounces back & forth between Sunday & Monday

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I took this when the subby came out. Back in the days when the collection had merit
> 
> Congrats on the ray!
> 
> ...


The Subby is one fine specimen isn't it

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Should be, I've seen it for sale a few times on ebay.


I never actually thought about the strap. figured I'd find one easily enough

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Serious question time....






Whats your favourite chocolate?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The Subby is one fine specimen isn't it
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 would you believe that the one damage the most have gone thro 3 of them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Serious question time....
> 
> Whats your favourite chocolate?


I like dark chocolate bounty 's recently 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> Serious question time....
> 
> Whats your favourite chocolate?


Dark chocolate bournville washed down with a cold glass of irn bru!!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Serious question time....
> 
> Whats your favourite chocolate?


gotta be Minstrels!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Dark chocolate bournville!
> 
> Chico


I love those. A cup of tea and a bar of Bournville is pure nectar!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Nah it has to be Cadburys chocolate lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I love those. A cup of tea and a bar of Bournville is pure nectar!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Not a tea drinker myself, but I'm a sucker for the old bru!! Lol

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm conducting an experiment on adverts. My tankist on a nato up for 80 e and within an hour I have 60e bid. If i got an 80 bid I might go into businessvwith blanchy lol. Was 45 to me and 35 would be a nice profit. However the scratch maybe a deal breaker. Will let you guys know

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> would you believe that the one damage the most have gone thro 3 of them


Did you give them some destructive testing like Kev?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Serious question time....
> 
> Whats your favourite chocolate?


Organic dark chocolate, 75% cocoa solids, no emulsifiers, no GM crap. Been eating dark chocolate a long time, and that's what works for me.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Serious question time....
> 
> Whats your favourite chocolate?


Bournville


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Kitkat
I like the ritual of slitting open the wrapper and snapping off the fingers one by one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Kitkat
> I like the ritual of slitting open the wrapper and snapping off the fingers one by one


so its a bar? LOL

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, pep!
Can't imagine what you were imagining ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Did you give them some destructive testing like Kev?


 no I drop one on a stone kitchen floor all right I did it twice with the kitchen floor lol taking them off to wash up and I smashed the other one when I was out and caught it when some idiot slam the door in the local shop


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Kitkat
> I like the ritual of slitting open the wrapper and snapping off the fingers one by one


hiya stranger hows you then mate


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm good thanks! Just off to bed (early start 2moro)
Nighty night all!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok I got 80 e offer for the tankist
What you guys think? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok I got 80 e offer for the tankist
> What you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Take it nd run lol I hope mine arrive soon so I can get selling


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

That's money to enough buy 2 more or throw 80 off my solar lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok I got 80 e offer for the tankist
> What you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


what that like 64 pounds it's fair mate even if he want both straps lol it would be more then I would have been wiling to pay I would have said 60 e so yeah


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's money to enough buy 2 more or throw 80 off my solar lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


buy 2 more and while you are at it you could get me a couple as well we mite be able to get a good discount on a bulk buy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what that like 64 pounds it's fair mate even if he want both straps lol it would be more then I would have been wiling to pay I would have said 60 e so yeah


Yes I think I'll sell it and get another 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Take it nd run lol I hope mine arrive soon so I can get selling


 hope they will be a more realistic price as pep one did have a box and strap and was nos and everything


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hope they will be a more realistic price as pep one did have a box and strap and was nos and everything


Mine will definitely be more realistic especially for people on here but I think ill throw the one I have now up to see do I get any hogh offers lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hope they will be a more realistic price as pep one did have a box and strap and was nos and everything


I think the new ones are the way to go

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Is there a watch out this week? The samurai?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Mine will definitely be more realistic especially for people on here but I think ill throw the one I have now up to see do I get any hogh offers lol


stick it on a nato and take good picture s

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

not seeing much mwc's for a while, here's some fallen comrades!!! lol









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think the new ones are the way to go
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yes in away for retail on ads ... I like a watch that's been around the block and has seen life if you know what I mean new watches you are always worry about the first ding but with old ones you just don't you wear and enjoy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Mine will definitely be more realistic especially for people on here but I think ill throw the one I have now up to see do I get any hogh offers lol


 p.m me the link just wondering how well it goes


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> p.m me the link just wondering how well it goes


I cant post a link from my phone I'll send it to you in the morning.

I've asked €60 because I dont really want to sell it


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a silver case one on the way


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I cant post a link from my phone I'll send it to you in the morning.
> 
> I've asked €60 because I dont really want to sell it


 it's the gold case one and it's a shame been silver I mite have made an offer


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

^I dont know how my post went above yours?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> ^I dont know how my post went above yours?


 lol your psychic got any result on at Aintree


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol your psychic got any result on at Aintree


Hmmmmmm im sensing a horse will win


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hmmmmmm im sensing a horse will win


 I was trying to remember a Irish track from my betting days but I got lazytown in the back of my head but ant that a kids show lol


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> not seeing much mwc's for a while, here's some fallen comrades!!! lol
> 
> View attachment 1524228
> 
> ...


That's true. Roll on Thursday for the Jap. I'll be up at the crack of dawn because if it's as good as the Lufty I'll be having at least 2.
No. 8 was such a disaster. Unprecedented. Shops I go in for the MWM still have copies even now! I have never seen any of the previous mags still available after a few days.

I think EM are in for a hell of shock when they see how many are returned by the shops as unsold.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Ugh, I'm awake, that can't be right 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Nowley said:


> That's true. Roll on Thursday for the Jap. I'll be up at the crack of dawn because if it's as good as the Lufty I'll be having at least 2.
> No. 8 was such a disaster. Unprecedented. Shops I go in for the MWM still have copies even now! I have never seen any of the previous mags still available after a few days.
> 
> I think EM are in for a hell of shock when they see how many are returned by the shops as unsold.


I reckon they know they getting a lot of returns already.

It's about time they released pictures of the next half dozen or so releases too. That might tempt some of the discontented back.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> Ugh, I'm awake, that can't be right
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Unless you're a bat

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning all. Great weather here today ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Morning  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Good morning all. Great weather here today
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Glorious here too. Shame I gotta work 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Morning. Are you here for the EM watches or the biscuits?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> Definitely the biscuits. I do have the first watch in the series, but it has languished in my watch box since the day I got it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


The mags are great for fixing wobbly tables!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Morning. Are you here for the EM watches or the biscuits?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Definitely the biscuits. I do have the first watch in the series, but it has languished in my watch box since the day I got it.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The mags are great for fixing wobbly tables!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Your table is obviously less wobbly than mine. The mags are nowhere near thick enough to fix my table!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Your table is obviously less wobbly than mine. The mags are nowhere near thick enough to fix my table!
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


That's what I was thinking!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow. I just skimmed the first couple of pages of this thread, then jumped to the end. No way I'm paging through 14,000 posts.

So...were they all about these cheapo watches, or did some funny break out along the way?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Wow. I just skimmed the first couple of pages of this thread, then jumped to the end. No way I'm paging through 14,000 posts.
> 
> So...were they all about these cheapo watches, or did some funny break out along the way?


Basically it was like N.S 2.0 but with added biscuits.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Basically it was like N.S 2.0 but with added biscuits.


That's like "cookies" for us yanks, yeah?

Cool. So...any good memes? I've imagined Omar Shablotnik posting one of the Dos Equis "World's Most Interesting Man", but wearing a Stormtrooper helmet, and saying something about not always doing something, but when he does these are the quartz he was looking for.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

What's NS 2.0????

Chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

As there's another MWC due tomorrow, another visit to the quality of the first issues, subby wearing the boots of the mighty Soki, in comparison to the Blue Ray. Holds up rather well I think.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> That's like "cookies" for us yanks, yeah?
> 
> Cool. So...any good memes? I've imagined Omar Shablotnik posting one of the Dos Equis "World's Most Interesting Man", but wearing a Stormtrooper helmet, and saying something about not always doing something, but when he does these are the quartz he was looking for.


Ok lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> As there's another MWC due tomorrow, another visit to the quality of the first issues, subby wearing the boots of the mighty Soki, in comparison to the Blue Ray. Holds up rather well I think.


It looks really good on the SS bracelet. Sadly I don't get a look in on mine as my daughter has comandeered it!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The mags are great for fixing wobbly tables!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


and great when you run out of toilet paper at two in the morning


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning all!
Riding along on the crest of a ..








Who brought the biccies today?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Folks, I'm looking for some advice please. I have a black steel bracelet I want to put on my SBS diver, but it has the bars with no visible means of removal, see the pic. Does anyone know how to remove and refit them please?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> As there's another MWC due tomorrow, another visit to the quality of the first issues, subby wearing the boots of the mighty Soki, in comparison to the Blue Ray. Holds up rather well I think.


not really mate the dial on the subby looks dead compared to the orient deep allure of the dial an markers are way inferior to but saying that it wears better then it looks I have had three on a some point thou so they done last but saying that I would not know if the orient crystal would have stood up any better so yeah pizza first then I would say subby second as the best of mwc so far and the rest hmmmm


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning all!
> Riding along on the crest of a ..
> 
> 
> ...


I have some broken rich tea fingers

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Folks, I'm looking for some advice please. I have a black steel bracelet I want to put on my SBS diver, but it has the bars with no visible means of removal, see the pic. Does anyone know how to remove and refit them please?


If it's a CWC SBS diver then the bars are fixed, there's no way to remove them

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Perfect!
I'll get the kettle on


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> Perfect!
> I'll get the kettle on


Nice and strong, one sugar pls

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Folks, I'm looking for some advice please. I have a black steel bracelet I want to put on my SBS diver, but it has the bars with no visible means of removal, see the pic. Does anyone know how to remove and refit them please?


does it have holes in the sides of the lugs to push the bar from the outside?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Well that's my Nomos Club sent off for repair 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Folks, I'm looking for some advice please. I have a black steel bracelet I want to put on my SBS diver, but it has the bars with no visible means of removal, see the pic. Does anyone know how to remove and refit them please?


have you got a little hole on the out side of the lug if so push a needle in to the hole and it will push the spring loose abit to help pull out but don't put the needle to far in you just want it the depth of the lug so it would be flat so the little spring head in the spring bar is retracted if you see what I mean


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it's a feature of Mil Subs that the bars were permanently fixed in as mentioned above. They were always intended to be worn with a nato strap.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think it's a feature of Mil Subs that the bars were permanently fixed in as mentioned above. They were always intended to be worn with a nato strap.


can they be forcibly removed then spring bars put in?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I never actually thought about the strap. figured I'd find one easily enough
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


22mm Nylon Black Diver Strap 3 Rings Yellow Stripe Watch Band fit ZULU Maratac | eBay

That's close, but not quite a match


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> does it have holes in the sides of the lugs to push the bar from the outside?


No sharky, no external holes on the lugs.

It's a Cooper SBS;

Cooper Submaster PVD SAS SBS Military Divers Watch


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning everyone Im wearing my vostok today

No offers on it yet (im kinda hoping I don't get any lol)


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> No sharky, no external holes on the lugs.
> 
> It's a Cooper SBS;
> 
> Cooper Submaster PVD SAS SBS Military Divers Watch


Can you twist the bars?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> No sharky, no external holes on the lugs.
> 
> It's a Cooper SBS;
> 
> Cooper Submaster PVD SAS SBS Military Divers Watch


then shaggy is right if it's a cooper it's a fix position bar ;(


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> 22mm Nylon Black Diver Strap 3 Rings Yellow Stripe Watch Band fit ZULU Maratac | eBay
> 
> That's close, but not quite a match


I think this is the one pep's looking for

Nylon Military/Diver Watch Strap/Band with Spring Bars - MoD/G10/NATO Design | eBay

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Can you twist the bars?


 if the strap was not on it you could do as blanchy says use a thin needle nose tool to hold it tight traction to push the pin In and then out still because they have to be insert using a spring bar I think


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if the strap was not on it you could do as blanchy says use a thin needle nose tool to hold it tight traction to push the pin In and then out still because they have to be insert using a spring bar I think


Thanks for the advice everyone, appreciate that the bars are not meant to be removed, and I will try very carefully with a sharp blade to push back against the spring to release them, as itmw says, they have to be sprung to be inserted in the first place. If that fails, it's NATOs all the way!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone, appreciate that the bars are not meant to be removed, and I will try very carefully with a sharp blade to push back against the spring to release them, as itmw says, they have to be sprung to be inserted in the first place. If that fails, it's NATOs all the way!


Or you could cut the bars and use spring bars instead


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Alarmingly large bug in my front garden









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone, appreciate that the bars are not meant to be removed, and I will try very carefully with a sharp blade to push back against the spring to release them, as itmw says, they have to be sprung to be inserted in the first place. If that fails, it's NATOs all the way!


well if you have a sharp knife and enough play you mite be able I had some thing similar but I had damaged the strap so I could be more force pull on it an I pulled left then up and It came away but you could maybe cut it tight to the lug then remove bar and replace with a spring bar but I would only do this if the strap was damaged thou


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think this is the one pep's looking for
> 
> Nylon Military/Diver Watch Strap/Band with Spring Bars - MoD/G10/NATO Design | eBay
> 
> chico


Something a little more colourful?

Black / Cream / Orange Stripe NATO Watch Strap : 20mm or 22mm (FL90) | eBay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> 22mm Nylon Black Diver Strap 3 Rings Yellow Stripe Watch Band fit ZULU Maratac | eBay
> 
> That's close, but not quite a match


Nice one mate, just the job better save the link or add to my watch list as this will get post will be lost in a matter oh minutes lol,,

Thnaks bud!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think this is the one pep's looking for
> 
> Nylon Military/Diver Watch Strap/Band with Spring Bars - MoD/G10/NATO Design | eBay
> 
> chico


cheers Chico, whats the G10 NATO mean, I was asked if the strap on my vostok was one and I didn't know :-/


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't panic, tow! As well as NATOs you can get open-ended straps with little metal tabs to secure the ends. I had some on my MWC G10. Search ebay for fixed lugs or open ended + strap width. Watchworx also has them


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> Don't panic, tow! As well as NATOs you can get open-ended straps with little metal tabs to secure the ends. I had some on my MWC G10. Search ebay for fixed lugs or open ended + strap width. Watchworx also has them


I'd recommend the Rios Diplomat Clip, really nice open ended strap. 
I get mine from here 
http://www.watch-band-center.com

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Well morning all sitting on A&E with my youngest child with suspected broken toe. Wearing my infantry MWC today.









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Almac
Hope it's easily fixed and not too painful for her
Just been in to my ex local newsagent. They've stopped stocking MWC 'cos no one was buying it'. She offered to order me one in, but it's a 150 mile round trip now so I passed


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Have you tried WHS, OhD?


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Yesterday I saw 4 of the last issue MWC still unsold in a newsagents in Glasgow. I think we will find more shops won't be getting them in anymore.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Yesterday I saw 4 of the last issue MWC still unsold in a newsagents in Glasgow. I think we will find more shops won't be getting them in anymore.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


you could be right my stockist said they would be sold while there was a demand for them  on another note is anyone else having power cuts I have lost power twice now just before I was about to save some thing grrr


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> cheers Chico, whats the G10 NATO mean, I was asked if the strap on my vostok was one and I didn't know :-/


found this online -

the straps were originally made for NATO troops, right? Interestingly enough, the term "NATO strap" came into use as a shortened version of NATO Stocking Number (NSN), and otherwise has very little to do with the strap carrying its namesake. The more correct name for the "NATO" strap is actually the "G10″ - which is how we'll refer to it from here. In 1973, "Strap, Wrist Watch" made its debut in the British Ministry of Defence Standard (DefStan) 66-15. For soldiers to get their hands on one, they had to fill out a form known as the G1098, or G10 for short. Subsequently, they could retrieve the strap at their unit's supply store of the same name.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I decided to see what all the fuss is about with this little casio, I have to say it's a little small on my wrist lol










Also got a delivery today, nothing exciting though :-(










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I decided to see what all the fuss is about with this little casio, I have to say it's a little small on my wrist lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are tiny but its the simplicty I like


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> found this online -
> 
> the straps were originally made for NATO troops, right? Interestingly enough, the term "NATO strap" came into use as a shortened version of NATO Stocking Number (NSN), and otherwise has very little to do with the strap carrying its namesake. The more correct name for the "NATO" strap is actually the "G10″ - which is how we'll refer to it from here. In 1973, "Strap, Wrist Watch" made its debut in the British Ministry of Defence Standard (DefStan) 66-15. For soldiers to get their hands on one, they had to fill out a form known as the G1098, or G10 for short. Subsequently, they could retrieve the strap at their unit's supply store of the same name.
> 
> chico


so if I'm asked if its a genuine GT10 NATO I'm never likey to have one, but most are based on the original design?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> so if I'm asked if its a genuine GT10 NATO I'm never likey to have one, but most are based on the original design?


Probably not mate, heres a pic of some originals, they just look like the ones we all buy from the bay









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep any word from that guy and on another note I thought I would say this  tá an lá go deas mo chara


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Not yet mate. I'm meeting him Friday and will ask. Just as soon as I get my deal done lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep any word from that guy and on another note I thought I would say this  tá an lá go deas mo chara


You could also set up an account and send him an offer. would like to see you negotiating skills in action. We can work out the rest once he accepts?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Still no offers on mine lol


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> so if I'm asked if its a genuine GT10 NATO I'm never likey to have one, but most are based on the original design?





chicolabronse said:


> Probably not mate, heres a pic of some originals, they just look like the ones we all buy from the bay


Is the 'Bond' at far right an original?

I asked about NATO straps in an Army/Navy surplus store a couple of months ago, and was told they only ever see the real forces-issued straps in plain Black, Khaki, Olive, Dk Green, and Dk Blue.


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> not seeing much mwc's for a while...


I'm still wearing mine daily - swapping between 5 of them quite regularly.

The Lufty is getting by far the most wrist time - probably as much as the rest put together.
Fanty and Subby next in line, and I quite like the Aussie diver too.
The French Seaman gets used when I'm indulging my nocturnal hobby (astronomy), because it has the best lume.
Today,I'm wearing the fanty, on an olive NATO.

Looking forward to the Jap airman tomorrow, and depending how I like it when I see it in the flesh, it may or may not be swapped for the Subby when I go to our monthly Astronomical society meeting tomorrow night.
(I wear a dark blue polo shirt with society logo, and the Subby on a dark blue Nato goes well with it)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Probably not mate, heres a pic of some originals, they just look like the ones we all buy from the bay
> 
> View attachment 1524859
> 
> ...


Ohmigosh, imagine having that as your own collection of subbys!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

AstroKarl said:


> Is the 'Bond' at far right an original?
> 
> I asked about NATO straps in an Army/Navy surplus store a couple of months ago, and was told they only ever see the real forces-issued straps in plain Black, Khaki, Olive, Dk Green, and Dk Blue.


Can't say for sure AK, but here's a link to the history of the bond strap if its any interest to you!

Welcome To RolexMagazine.com...Home Of Jake's Rolex World Magazine..Optimized for iPad and iPhone: The Real James Bond Watchstrap Comes To Life

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Ohmigosh, imagine having that as your own collection of subbys!


Check this pic from the 2009 milsub gb meeting!!!









chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

pepperami said:


> so if I'm asked if its a genuine GT10 NATO I'm never likey to have one, but most are based on the original design?


The colourful ones you see are often based on Army (or other forces') stable belts, like this Royal Marines one you often see as a NATO design








God, he looks about 12!
More here:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stable_belt
Open the United Kingdom tab and you'll see loads of Corps and Regimental ones: you can play G10 Bingo, lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Have you tried WHS, OhD?


Thanks for this, I nipped into one here in Brum. They said they'll have it in tomorrow


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's kind of you, is!
It is the Japanese one, right?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks for this, I nipped into one here in Brum. They said they'll have it in tomorrow


 if you really want one I will see if I can get one for you mate at my local-ish shop


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yes I will put up a pic if you want mate I am really in two mind weather to buy one for myself or not  so more then happy to grab you one


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool, yes please!
I've seen the pics and I'm keen on this one because it shares inspiration with the G Gerlach Tokkotai:








Shame Gerlachs are all so big :-(
Lovely caseback, though


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

no worry's mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Any news in your Parnis, Chico. Mine is still shown as handed over and no update since 28th may. I have emailed Liang for help as I am concerned

I bought some watch stands last week, 6th June. 6 of them for £1.89, delivered. They arrived today. Delivered by presumably the cheapest China post option!

Here they are with some similarly quick to arrived HMTs that arrived from Mumbai this morning, along with the colourful new straps I have bought for them:


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Any news in your Parnis, Chico. Mine is still shown as handed over and no update since 28th may. I have emailed Liang for help as I am concerned
> 
> I bought some watch stands last week, 6th June. 6 of them for £1.89, delivered. They arrived today. Delivered by presumably the cheapest China post option!
> 
> Here they are with some similarly quick to arrived HMTs that arrived from Mumbai this morning, along with the colourful new straps I have bought for them:


when did you bid for them just wondering how long it took to get here  and close up of the blue one pls


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> when did you bid for them just wondering how long it took to get here  and close up of the blue one pls


Auction won and paid late on 3rd June!

Here are more pics. I am selling these on, probably. Unless my missus wants more to go with her red one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I wonder when me and w.s won our one I would have thought coming on two weeks maybe and what sort of price was you thinking of


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I wonder when me and w.s won our one I would have thought coming on two weeks maybe and what sort of price was you thinking of


PM me. Is it the dark blue one you are interested in or the light blue one?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

That was very quick they normally take a month


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> That was very quick they normally take a month


I know, I only just got the one I bought last month. Makes a mockery of the 30 dollars extra I paid at Parnis Shop for 'express delivery' on 28th May!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Any news in your Parnis, Chico. Mine is still shown as handed over and no update since 28th may. I have emailed Liang for help as I am concerned


Same here mike, no update on the shipping, thats been exactly 2 weeks since it was sent, so much for ems fast shipping!!!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Same here mike, no update on the shipping, thats been exactly 2 weeks since it was sent, so much for ems fast shipping!!!!
> 
> chico


Tell me about it. I reckon there is a plane every week or so and it is luck of the draw how long it takes!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Issue 12 - UK Paratrooper


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Tell me about it. I reckon there is a plane every week or so and it is luck of the draw how long it takes!


Parcelfarce are adamant that its not arrived in the uk yet, but i think it must be stuck in customs for sure.

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I like the look of the jap pilot but since I can get better quality watches for the same money I wont be buying it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Parcelfarce are adamant that its not arrived in the uk yet, but i think it must be stuck in customs for sure.
> 
> chico


Me too. The £1.89 bag of stands that arrived in 5 days is unlikely to be worth checking but an expensive watch, they might want to take a closer look.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not been on much this week just ordered the infantry bell&ross type watch with yellow hands and numbers also bidding for a watch from India its not a hmt find out tomorrow


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Me too. The £1.89 bag of stands that arrived in 5 days is unlikely to be worth checking but an expensive watch, they might want to take a closer look.


I waited on a watch dust cover from ebay that was only 1.99 and that took a month!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not been on much this week just ordered the infantry bell&ross type watch with yellow hands and numbers also bidding for a watch from India its not a hmt find out tomorrow


 take a look at the sekio coming from India to mate they are recondition ones but for a tenner not bad at all... just miss out on that watch w.s was kindly bidding on for me .. but I swear two people was bidding against themselves


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> take a look at the sekio coming from India to mate they are recondition ones but for a tenner not bad at all... just miss out on that watch w.s was kindly bidding on for me .. but I swear two people was bidding against themselves


I saw sme Indian 'Seiko' watches on the bay with cases that looked suspiciously like HMT ones... Not that i am suggesting they had been over painted on the dial with the word Seiko....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> take a look at the sekio coming from India to mate they are recondition ones but for a tenner not bad at all... just miss out on that watch w.s was kindly bidding on for me .. but I swear two people was bidding against themselves


Yes I know I just put in max amount and leave it at that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I saw sme Indian 'Seiko' watches on the bay with cases that looked suspiciously like HMT ones... Not that i am suggesting they had been over painted on the dial with the word Seiko....


lol I saw them ones I would give them a wide berth the was the same people who had the badly painted dials on the hmt .. I will put up a pic later


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I saw them ones I would give them a wide berth the was the same people who had the badly painted dials on the hmt .. I will put up a pic later


I like the over lumed ones ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I like the over lumed ones ;-)


Thats like the hmt military I waiting for I presume


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I really want this monster but I'd be afraid that the black coating would scratch off the case....................................that and the price lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I really want this monster but I'd be afraid that the black coating would scratch off the case....................................that and the price lol


Is nice tho 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is nice tho
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Very very nice lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya guys. Been a bit busy today had to go for X-rays at the hospital. Apologies to ITMW after I blabbed last night about a poljot Chrono that I was bidding on eBay for him :-( loose lips, it never even entered my head. I suppose I should stop posting when I've had a drink. 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think that might be my grail


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is nice tho
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 That would be my birthday present but thats november


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

So is anyone getting the "zero" tomorrow ? I like it but I'd have liked it a lot more if it was how they shoes it in the original picture, smaller with a raised chapter ring on lume on it.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I think that might be my grail


Once you get that Seiko diver you'll want more lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So is anyone getting the "zero" tomorrow ? I like it but I'd have liked it a lot more if it was how they shoes it in the original picture, smaller with a raised chapter ring on lume on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a white dial coming in issue 12 but I'm done with them now

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So is anyone getting the "zero" tomorrow ? I like it but I'd have liked it a lot more if it was how they shoes it in the original picture, smaller with a raised chapter ring on lume on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, this was the icing on the cake after British solider. The small one with raised chapter ring looked great. This has a really cheap looking dial. Just stuck my pocket watch on eBay, but keeping the rest as a display.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yep, this was the icing on the cake after British solider. The small one with raised chapter ring looked great. This has a really cheap looking dial. Just stuck my pocket watch on eBay, but keeping the rest as a display.


My youngest nicked my pocket watch to add to her collection, so now she has that, my old soki and the watch ITMW made for her.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Once you get that Seiko diver you'll want more lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Id say I'll have a different Seiko diver first that one is €300


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> My youngest nicked my pocket watch to add to her collection, so now she has that, my old soki and the watch ITMW made for her.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


My little girl, inspired by my colour coordinated HMTs, drew her dream watches... She is only 4, bless her. I put Soki on her wrist yesterday and she could barely lift her arm!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My little girl, inspired by my colour coordinated HMTs, drew her dream watches... She is only 4, bless her. I put Soki on her wrist yesterday and she could barely lift her arm!


Bless !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ooooooooh maybe this one


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I wish I hadn't started looking at Seiko divers


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I wish I hadn't started looking at Seiko divers


tell me about it lol. Will be a life long obsession for you now

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ooooooooh maybe this one


That's a monster!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That's a monster!


it Is but this is what I call a monster


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I saw two monsters and a 009 while I was out on my travels today. All were +€300, and the 009 was priced higher than both of the monsters.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I saw two monsters and a 009 while I was out on my travels today. All were +€300, and the 009 was priced higher than both of the monsters.


Who buys them, I really wonder sometimes!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I saw two monsters and a 009 while I was out on my travels today. All were +€300, and the 009 was priced higher than both of the monsters.


Where did you see them?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I canny wait for this bad boy

















chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

In a jewellers in town (in Dublin). It must be quite new, as I hadn't noticed it was there until a few weeks ago (yet everything is conveniently reduced in price). One of the jewellers in the Ilac shopping centre has them at an inflated price too (with a 009 marked as a 5 sport on a rubber strap). 

As for who buys them, probably the same people who buy €50-100 HMTs.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> In a jewellers in town (in Dublin). It must be quite new, as I hadn't noticed it was there until a few weeks ago (yet everything is conveniently reduced in price). One of the jewellers in the Ilac shopping centre has them at an inflated price too (with a 009 marked as a 5 sport on a rubber strap).
> 
> As for who buys them, probably the same people who buy €50-100 HMTs.


I'll have to go into the ilac to have a look


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The other one is beside CEX (across from the Ilac). It would be worth going in to have a look and try them on, but the prices are a bit mental.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> The other one is beside CEX (across from the Ilac). It would be worth going in to have a look and try them on, but the prices are a bit mental.


cex on liffy street?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yep, that's the one. Between CEX and the bigger jewellers on the corner. Even the Casios are rather pricey.


Grand I was in there a few weeks ago and they didn't have any of them so it must be new in


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Yep, that's the one. Between CEX and the bigger jewellers on the corner. Even the Casios are rather pricey.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Did someone say there's a second hand watch shop in the blanch shopping center? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Grand I was in there a few weeks ago and they didn't have any of them so it must be new in


They had them a few weeks ago when I was passing, but I haven't had a look in in a while. Just had a look in while I was passing today and noticed what looked like a monster in the window. They had the navy/blue sunburst dial monster too. Then I noticed the 009 and the fact that it was priced higher than the monsters.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll have to go back and look. The last time I was there I was looking at tge Irish penny watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'll have to go back and look. The last time I was there I was looking at tge Irish penny watches


lol I will bite what's a tge Irish penny watches ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Oops ment to say the Irish penny watches. Their quartz watches with a replica penny as the face


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Auction won and paid late on 3rd June!
> 
> Here are more pics. I am selling these on, probably. Unless my missus wants more to go with her red one.


The dark blue one floats my boat..

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Oops ment to say the Irish penny watches. Their quartz watches with a replica penny as the face


lol I use to have one of them but it was a ten pence piece one don't know what happen to it thou


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I use to have one of them but it was a ten pence piece one don't know what happen to it thou


Any joy on adverts mate?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Issue 12 - UK Paratrooper


That one looks alright? Like an old Longines? 
Wonder why they released a pic of 12 now, not 10 or 11?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Any joy on adverts mate?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


he ask about collecting it and I p,m him that I was In the u.k so he would have to post it and I was willing to pay the post and would pay by w.u. but have not heard back of him yet guess he don't want to do that . I will give it till tomorrow for a reply them send him another p.m then o well


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> That one looks alright? Like an old Longines?
> Wonder why they released a pic of 12 now, not 10 or 11?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


because ten and eleven are ****e maybe


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> because ten and eleven are ****e maybe


10 looks like the fake dial one, but with no fake dial - so that'll be ok. 
What on earth will the foreign legion one look like? Any idea?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Wonder why they released a pic of 12 now, not 10 or 11?


they are probably busy photo-shopping all the fake/painted dials off them first lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> they are probably busy photo-shopping all the fake/painted dials off them first lol


Hmm, joking aside - maybe 11 had a fake dial so they pulled it. Or changed it?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Anybody got an idea where I can get an inexpensive bezel pip replacement for my soki ? I love that watch and it's pi**ing me off now the pip has fallen off. I know there are Rolex replacement ones on eBay but I'm looking for so thing a bit cheaper than that.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Hmm, joking aside - maybe 11 had a fake dial so they pulled it. Or changed it?


From the list do we have a guess what 11 will look like?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> From the list do we have a guess what 11 will look like?


My guess would be this.......................










Bet I'm not far off !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anybody got an idea where I can get an inexpensive bezel pip replacement for my soki ? I love that watch and it's pi**ing me off now the pip has fallen off. I know there are Rolex replacement ones on eBay but I'm looking for so thing a bit cheaper than that.


how about luminous paint?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how about luminous paint?


That would probably be my last resort Sharky but I'd really like to try and get another pip it just doesn't look right without one. I suppose I will have to look on eBay for a cheap spares/repairs donor divers watch.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> From the list do we have a guess what 11 will look like?


Maybe I was right - google image search resulted in this








Which, if I'm not mistaken would have an 'inspired by' fake subdial

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The dark blue one floats my boat..
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


For some unknown reason like the yellow one


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how about luminous paint?


Blob of solder the required size, luminous paint, superglue - done (a la Gordon Ramsay )

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Blob of solder the required size, luminous paint, superglue - done (a la Gordon Ramsay )
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Not a bad idea mate, might have to go down that route if a real one can't be found.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm off to study the inside of my eyelids for a few hours... Night chaps

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Not a bad idea mate, might have to go down that route if a real one can't be found.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


how about one of these and pull the pip off?

New Sport Style Silicone Rubber Unisex Jelly With DATE Wrist Watch For Boys Girl | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how about one of these and pull the pip off?
> 
> New Sport Style Silicone Rubber Unisex Jelly With DATE Wrist Watch For Boys Girl | eBay


Sweet ! Cheers Sharky that's the one for me. I'll take the pip off and give the watch to my little 'un.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The dark blue one floats my boat..
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


PM me if you want a chat about it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Not a bad idea mate, might have to go down that route if a real one can't be found.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


if you make two I could do with one for my infantry one of mine


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if you make two I could do with one for my infantry one of mine


What colour do you want ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if you make two I could do with one for my infantry one of mine


Just realised what you meant ! D'oh. I'm going to order one of those cheapo rubber watchs from china £1.99 for a pip and my little 'un gets a rubber pink watch. Do you want one ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My favourite feature of my Seiko diver is that it doesn't have a bezel ppi for me to lose! I have thrown away so many cheap watches over a missing pip.


It just spoils the look so much when there's a hole where a pip should be.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just realised what you meant ! D'oh. I'm going to order one of those cheapo rubber watchs from china £1.99 for a pip and my little 'un gets a rubber pink watch. Do you want one ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


My favourite feature of my Seiko diver is that it doesn't have a bezel ppi for me to lose! I have thrown away so many cheap watches over a missing pip.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just realised what you meant ! D'oh. I'm going to order one of those cheapo rubber watchs from china £1.99 for a pip and my little 'un gets a rubber pink watch. Do you want one ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well maybe not pink lol but the 1.99 one is the copper brown one the pink one is 2.39 I think mate but just looked at the daddy fanty as I am now calling the other infantry watch does not look wrong with out it's pip lt don't make the watch tell the time better with the pip so I ant going to bother mate but thanks anyway mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well maybe not pink lol but the 1.99 one is the copper brown one the pink one is 2.39 I think mate but just looked at the daddy fanty as I am now calling the other infantry watch does not look wrong with out it's pip lt don't make the watch tell the time better with the pip so I ant going to bother mate but thanks anyway mate


No worries ITMW just thought I'd check with you before I order one ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It just spoils the look so much when there's a hole where a pip should be.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


How did you manage to respond to my post before a posted it? According to Tapatalk, anyway.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> How did you manage to respond to my post before a posted it? According to Tapatalk, anyway.


Tapatalk does that, sometimes it puts the answer before the previous post for some reason.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Jelly Boys Girls Mens Womens Kids Wrist... how about this one mate for you


99p AND in the UK, result !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No worries ITMW just thought I'd check with you before I order one ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Jelly Boys Girls Mens Womens Kids Wrist... how about this one mate for you


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

It is a good job I have no money left in my Paypal account this month, or it would have succumbed to one of these...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It is a good job I have no money left in my Paypal account this month, or it would have succumbed to one of these...


is it me or does it look like it's upset lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is it me or does it look like it's upset lol


I can't unseen that now! Good call. You may have made me stop wanting one!


----------



## tomo_leeds (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi , still here , just wading through all the posts , only 200 pages to get up to date!
Mick


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

tomo_leeds said:


> Hi , still here , just wading through all the posts , only 200 pages to get up to date!
> Mick


You are brave. Few of us have read every page. Then again, only a few of us actually post here, and I suspect we have nearly all been here from early on. Ironically few of us still buy the MWC magazines!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It is a good job I have no money left in my Paypal account this month, or it would have succumbed to one of these...


why has it got 2 sets of hands? unless you can set em to different times?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You are brave. Few of us have read every page. Then again, only a few of us actually post here, and I suspect we have nearly all been here from early on. Ironically few of us still buy the MWC magazines!


lol I was away for some of the day the other week and when I came back there was a dozen or so pages to read and I thought geez if I had bee a way a week how many would I have to read and you know I would have to read every page lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> why has it got 2 sets of hands? unless you can set em to different times?


 it's in case you can't read Roman numbers 

it's a moon phases watch I think


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> why has it got 2 sets of hands? unless you can set em to different times?


It is a GMT, so you set one set of hands to GMT and the other to local time. The moon/sun tells you whether the sub dial time is AM or PM. useful if, say, you are abroad or have to call someone in another time zone, you can read their time as well as yours.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well the pink one is 1.99 but yes in the uk


Yeah there's only the pink one left but £1.99 and warringtons a damn site closer to bolton than china !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> 99p AND in the UK, result !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well the pink one is 1.99 but yes in the uk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Just re-watching black hawk down. Has Ridley Scott ever made a cr*p film ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I wish you would stop answering my questions before I have finish asking them lol it's creepy haha


Wooooooooo mystical forces !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I wish you would stop answering my questions before I have finish asking them lol it's creepy haha


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just re-watching black hawk down. Has Ridley Scott ever made a cr*p film ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I found Prometheus a little... Slow.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I found Prometheus a little... Slow.


I'll agree with you there Mike, in places it was a little slow. It was visually stunning though. Just had a thought, Legend, that film was a whole basket of dog eggs ! The ***** in Ridley's armour lol.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just re-watching black hawk down. Has Ridley Scott ever made a cr*p film ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Fantastic film, one of my all time classics!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have got to be honest was a legend fan but that could have been because of mia sara that's why I love ferris buller's day off


Yeah Mia Sara, mmmmmmmm. She would have made the test card interesting to watch!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'll agree with you there Mike, in places it was a little slow. It was visually stunning though. Just had a thought, Legend, that film was a whole basket of dog eggs ! The ***** in Ridley's armour lol.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I have got to be honest was a legend fan but that could have been because of mia sara that's why I love ferris buller's day off


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Why is it only ITMW's posts that my answers get posted before ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have got to be honest was a legend fan but that could have been because of mia sara that's why I love ferris buller's day off


Ferris Bueller day was last week, June 6th apparently. One of my favourite films.

I also love Black Hawk Down, it is a quite brilliant film.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Why is it only ITMW's posts that my answers get posted before ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 lol I think I getting creeeeepy lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I think I getting creeeeepy lol


I've just done a reset on my phone, how about now ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I love 80's film I got hundreds but my all time fav movie from then was pump up the volume it had one of the best sound tracks going


Great film, happy Harry hard on !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Ferris Bueller day was last week, June 6th apparently. One of my favourite films.
> 
> I also love Black Hawk Down, it is a quite brilliant film.


I love 80's film I got hundreds but my all time fav movie from then was pump up the volume it had one of the best sound tracks going


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so be it.... talk hard and the deeply beat me lady dam Samarth mathis another of my teen lust's


Me too she was so cute in that film. How old are you ITMW ? We must be about the same age.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Great film, happy Harry hard on !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 so be it.... talk hard and the deeply beat me lady dam Samarth mathis another of my teen lust's


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well when I was watching these films I was popping my zits and eating black jacks is that a good hint


38-39 ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Me too she was so cute in that film. How old are you ITMW ? We must be about the same age.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well when I was watching these films I was popping my zits and eating black jacks is that a good hint 

let's say curly worly lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I was the first kid in our street to get a bmx lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I was the first kid in our street to get a bmx lol


LOL ! So was I. A Raleigh burner, blue with yellow pads 1983 was a great year.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL ! So was I. A Raleigh burner, blue with yellow pads 1983 was a great year.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah the pads lol mine was bright yellow with black on the cross bar I love that bike the one I had before the ball crush I hate it lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bet this was your one and here was my one


Yep that's the one, god I loved that bike. I had a Raleigh tomahawk before that which was the little brother of the chopper.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

bet this was your one and here was my one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yep that's the one, god I loved that bike. I had a Raleigh tomahawk before that which was the little brother of the chopper.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 sea-gull 1963 hmmm


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sea-gull 1963 hmmm


Yeah, Julian at poljot24 said it would be dispatched first thing in the morning and I ahold expect it no later than Monday. I was hoping I could get it for Friday (my birthday) but never mind it will be well worth the wait.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah, Julian at poljot24 said it would be dispatched first thing in the morning and I ahold expect it no later than Monday. I was hoping I could get it for Friday (my birthday) but never mind it will be well worth the wait.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol can't wait till you get it either lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol can't wait till you get it either lol


Cheers mate. I can't wait, I feel like an 8 year old waiting for Christmas. I'm going to post a full review and LOTS of pictures when I get it !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> god I have just notice the time lol I'm out take care  speak tomorrow guys


Night lad speak to you tomorrow.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers mate. I can't wait, I feel like an 8 year old waiting for Christmas. I'm going to post a full review and LOTS of pictures when I get it !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 god I have just notice the time lol I'm out take care  speak tomorrow guys


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

chicolabronse said:


> I canny wait for this bad boy
> 
> View attachment 1525259
> 
> ...


Gorgeous

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Fantastic film, one of my all time classics!!
> 
> chico


Liang at Parnis Shop has emailed me to say he will call EMS to find out what has happened to my watch now it has taken so long.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys so I think my choice for today is thanks to kev (hi mate ) let's see them and let's count how many mwc there will be.. I will be out a little later to go get one for oh d and maybe myself


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Liang at Parnis Shop has emailed me to say he will call EMS to find out what has happened to my watch now it has taken so long.


I just emailed him as well

Chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all, Blue Ray for me today, not been off since it arrived, well impressed.

Forecast to be the hottest day of the year so far today, what will everyone be doing? Blooming working inside for me


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Morning, love that Ray! 
I'm signed off work with a virus that's been plaguing me for ages so will be resting in the garden with a book and this cheap and cheerful Vostok on my wrist. 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Golfing the day, Accurist for me









chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Don't panic, tow! As well as NATOs you can get open-ended straps with little metal tabs to secure the ends. I had some on my MWC G10. Search ebay for fixed lugs or open ended + strap width. Watchworx also has them


Well this is bizarre. Been searching for straps for fixed lugs, and there are a few leather and fabric, but nothing in metal, wth?! Very puzzled, I would have thought making a metal strap to clip over fixed lugs would have been so easy, but, I can't find a single one. I bet someone can prove me wrong though?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Went with the muddy today.

Been thinking about my solar and I checked creation. 159 shipped with DHL. Which means duties will most likely apply as DHL mostly do and charge you for the privilege.

I'm guessing 70 for duties which takes it to around 230 about 20 less than I get it here and i get the crappy blue box from creation. But if no duties lol

What would u guys do?

Oh all prices in euro here










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Went with the muddy today.
> 
> Been thinking about my solar and I checked creation. 159 shipped with DHL. Which means duties will most likely apply as DHL mostly do and charge you for the privilege.
> 
> ...


You know what I would do pep!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Went with the muddy today.
> 
> Been thinking about my solar and I checked creation. 159 shipped with DHL. Which means duties will most likely apply as DHL mostly do and charge you for the privilege.
> 
> ...


I'd spend the extra and get it locally especially with the risk of a big customs charge! 70 sounds high for duties, isn't it supposed to be 20%?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Went with the muddy today.
> 
> Been thinking about my solar and I checked creation. 159 shipped with DHL. Which means duties will most likely apply as DHL mostly do and charge you for the privilege.
> 
> ...


personally I would go with the tetley tea people lol (Yorkshire watches .com.uk) bit more but in country and better box and quicker del


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'd spend the extra and get it locally especially with the risk of a big customs charge! 70 sounds high for duties, isn't it supposed to be 20%?


Yes maybe but DHL charge a handling fee for it too and you have to call them to pay. tho I think creation mark it down. I'll need to have a think on this one

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning everyone I'm still wearing my vostok








I don't think I could sell it even if someone did make an offer lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey oh d mate look what I got will sort it with you later as I back out again so no worry's you got one


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Went with the muddy today.
> 
> Been thinking about my solar and I checked creation. 159 shipped with DHL. Which means duties will most likely apply as DHL mostly do and charge you for the privilege.
> 
> ...


I've ordered from Creation a good few times, and have never paid a customs fee. Creation do not accurately label the watches; they call them time measuring devices ;-).

However, from your signature, this watch would be going to Ireland, and I cannot 100% say that you wouldn't pay a customs charge.

Like I said previously, I have never ever paid a charge from ordering via Creationwatches. However, I recently ordered a Casio DW-D5500 (JDM only currently) from Rakuten Global, Japan and got stung for £26.53, but £13 of that was a Parcelforce charge too.

Just thought I would let you know, I would assume you wouldn't pay customs from Creationwatches. I don't think anyone in the UK has.


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all, pages upon pages to catch up on lol. 

SOKI for me today, who's been out to buy the Japanese airman today, not me

Having a clear out today and found some old 1983 star wars figurines, anyone give me an idea on value? They've all be played with


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Good morning all, pages upon pages to catch up on lol.
> 
> SOKI for me today, who's been out to buy the Japanese airman today, not me
> 
> Having a clear out today and found some old 1983 star wars figurines, anyone give me an idea on value? They've all be played with


It really depends which figures they are Dan. If they are rare ones they can be worth a few quid. Have a look on eBay and see if there are any similar.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> hey oh d mate look what I got will sort it with you later as I back out again so no worry's you got one


Cheers it, thanks a lot!
Now I just need the headband and I'm all set for a fun day at work 








PM me how you'd like me to pay, and enjoy the sunshine


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey ITMW look what the postie just delivered.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I must be the only person still waiting for their HMT at this stage


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I must be the only person still waiting for their HMT at this stage


Mine were shipped on the 5/6/14 Tomo. I was expecting them to take much longer than that. How long have you been waiting mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Mine were shipped on the 5/6/14 Tomo. I was expecting them to take much longer than that. How long have you been waiting mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Estimated delivery on mine is on or before June 16th. It'll be 5 weeks on Monday.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Estimated delivery on mine is on or before June 16th. It'll be 5 weeks on Monday.


Who was the seller ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I must be the only person still waiting for their HMT at this stage


No mate, I've just told my seller I want a refund cos my watches arrived in the UK 4 weeks ago and still not been delivered!

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey oh d mate look what I got will sort it with you later as I back out again so no worry's you got one


Up at crack of dawn to get No. 9 the Jap (or 2 copies if it's good!).
What a morning, nobody had it.:-( 
None in Smiths, none at the other places I usually go. Asked in one newsagent and he said they'd stopped it, doesn't sell.:-(

Oh ****e! 
:think: One last chance - a Spar shop that's always had a copy. Always in the same place by the newspapers.

Nah, nothing. :-| Then look up on the top shelf is the special issue with a pocket watch (at some stupid price).:roll:

I ask if they have the latest issue No. 9? 
They tell me that's the latest issue with the pocket watch
No it's not, that's a special issue. Ok, I'll get the boss.

He comes out and says 'Oh, that watch mag, we've zero'd it, it doesn't sell.'
I laughed. Zero'd it ...Zero, get it? b-) 
Anyway, he didn't.

I explained that I wanted No. 9 and then he said, 'Ahh, it might be in the bins with mags going back'.
I said, I bet its the one with the Brit Soldier, No. 8. It was! :-d

I turned it over to show him the Jap (he then got the Zero laughter bit!) issue. 
I could see if I can get it for you?

Great! If you can, I'll have 2 copies!

All I have to do now is wait and see if they get it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

danmh said:


> Good morning all, pages upon pages to catch up on lol.
> 
> SOKI for me today, who's been out to buy the Japanese airman today, not me
> 
> Having a clear out today and found some old 1983 star wars figurines, anyone give me an idea on value? They've all be played with


Depends on the condition mate, but they can go for silly money!! If u get a chance post a pic of them

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

shokka9 said:


> I've ordered from Creation a good few times, and have never paid a customs fee. Creation do not accurately label the watches; they call them time measuring devices ;-).
> 
> However, from your signature, this watch would be going to Ireland, and I cannot 100% say that you wouldn't pay a customs charge.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, I hear you but anytime I've gotten anything delivered by DHL I've been stung, is perhaps the lower volumes in Ireland that allow them to profit off this, my missus gets stuff from China for craft stuff she does and she avoids sellers using DHL, weird but true, having said that the 70e i quoted might be a bit of an exageration but I also worry that item entering Ireland, with DHL in particual could get seized in customs and that would be my worst nightmare lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

This arrived today. I am genuinely astounded by how nice it is for twenty quid!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> This arrived today. I am genuinely astounded by how nice it is for twenty quid!


Looks great Mike, all that for the price of 2 mwc's!!!

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks great Mike, all that for the price of 2 mwc's!!!
> 
> Chico


What an excellent way to look at it. I am going to spend my £20 a month on stuff like this from now on!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> This arrived today. I am genuinely astounded by how nice it is for twenty quid!


That's an amazing piece for the price. The quality looks good too from your photos, just like the adverts on eBay and Amazon. I presume the buttons are linked to the multi function sub dials?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hey ITMW look what the postie just delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol I know we both want the pilot one but you can have that one mate I will take the green one as I got nice one coming from mikey.. and if I remember oh d had a rather nice hmt up for sale a good while ago mite talk oh d in to letting me have it if it still available do some deal maybe hmmm ... I got an hour to relax then it's grass cutting time lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> morning guys so I think my choice for today is thanks to kev (hi mate ) let's see them and let's count how many mwc there will be.. I will be out a little later to go get one for oh d and maybe myself


That casio is really nice mate, love the LED illumination on it, enjoy!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Up at crack of dawn to get No. 9 the Jap (or 2 copies if it's good!).
> What a morning, nobody had it.:-(
> None in Smiths, none at the other places I usually go. Asked in one newsagent and he said they'd stopped it, doesn't sell.:-(
> 
> ...


 if not mate I'm not over keen on it ..to me it's a lufty a like lol. I will hold off on opening It and we can sort something out if you don't get it mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> What an excellent way to look at it. I am going to spend my £20 a month on stuff like this from now on!


 that's what I'm starting to do but I bet you guess that lol . it's in the post


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That casio is really nice mate, love the LED illumination on it, enjoy!!
> 
> chico


yeah no more stubbing my toe in the dark to go the lavy at 3 in the morning it's better then a torch


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah no more stubbing my toe in the dark to go the lavy at 3 in the morning it's better then a torch


LOL, lavy i've no heard that word in years!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL, lavy iv'e no heard that word in years!!
> 
> chico


o no I see a conversation starting for name's for the john .. o well here mine little boy's room, bog , ....-shack . brick ****e-house, log fume .. hmm should I go on lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I know we both want the pilot one but you can have that one mate I will take the green one as I got nice one coming from mikey.. and if I remember oh d had a rather nice hmt up for sale a good while ago mite talk oh d in to letting me have it if it still available do some deal maybe hmmm ... I got an hour to relax then it's grass cutting time lol


That's great of you ITMW. The jawan has the better quality strap of the two. I've just noticed a problem with it though the minute hand is able to spin round. You will be able to fix that with your expertise though won't you mate ? Oh and I've just been eBay messaged your Raketa has just been dispatched so I should imagine it will arrive here on Saturday.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's great of you ITMW. The jawan has the better quality strap of the two. I've just noticed a problem with it though the minute hand is able to spin round. You will be able to fix that with your expertise though won't you mate ? Oh and I've just been eBay messaged your Raketa has just been dispatched so I should imagine it will arrive here on Saturday.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 we got a bargain so if I can't it don't matter I will have spares for the others incoming so no worry there and hold off posting till the raketa get's here you can post at the same time mate save the stamps


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> we got a bargain so if I can't it don't matter I will have spares for the others incoming so no worry there and hold off posting till the raketa get's here you can post at the same time mate save the stamps


Nah, boll*cks to the stamps it's nice to get a new watch through the post. I'll pop it in the post on the way to picking the little un up on a bit. Hope you can fix it, it's actually got a rather nice green sheen to the face. The watch is actually working I've wound it and laid it out and it works. I think the minute hand just needs pushing on some more.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

that was my thinking to mate ..these are recons so I would think they are slap together as fast as possible


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that was my thinking to mate ..these are recons so I would think they are slap together as fast as possible


Anyway we can't sit around here all day talking watches you've got grass to cut ! (I did mine a couple of hours ago) lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I accepted an offer on my vostok :-0


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I accepted an offer on my vostok :-0


 tell him to f off he's just peed me off I have been try to sort some thing with him I offer to buy something and we agreed ... he had posting as one of his option and bank transfer as one of his options so when tried to sort out the bank details he was funny about it and cancel my offer so WATCH HIM MATE he mite be o.k but not sure 

but saying that I have just had an email from him apologise for his error he had meant to un-tick bank transfer but had not so .all can say is he is very prompt in replying to emails and that he dealt with it fast as he has changed the method of payment on the item


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think this is the one pep's looking for
> 
> Nylon Military/Diver Watch Strap/Band with Spring Bars - MoD/G10/NATO Design | eBay
> 
> chico


Even that's not exact, the one in the picture has a NATO strap with Zulu metalwork. I wonder if someone took a knife to a Zulu to reduce the bulk?


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Seen the MWC Zero in Asda today I'm not impressed, too big, too shiny, not nice. Won,t be buying it. Seen a nice Jaragar on eBay white face working multi dial automatic only £15. Of I new how to post a link I would.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Who was the seller ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Sorry about that, went for a run. It was either collection.watches or vintagewatches4u.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Even that's not exact, the one in the picture has a NATO strap with Zulu metalwork. I wonder if someone took a knife to a Zulu to reduce the bulk?


So it is, just noticed that!! this is the closest iv seen

20mm Nylon Black Diver Strap 3 Rings Yellow Stripe Watch Band fit ZULU Maratac | eBay

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> tell him to f off he's just peed me off I have been try to sort some thing with him I offer to buy something and we agreed ... he had posting as one of his option and bank transfer as one of his options so when tried to sort out the bank details he was funny about it and cancel my offer so WATCH HIM MATE he mite be o.k but not sure
> 
> but saying that I have just had an email from him apologise for his error he had meant to un-tick bank transfer but had not so .all can say is he is very prompt in replying to emails and that he dealt with it fast as he has changed the method of payment on the item


He's meeting me close to my house so no hassle posting and he's paying cash so it's grand


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No mate, I've just told my seller I want a refund cos my watches arrived in the UK 4 weeks ago and still not been delivered!
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


That must be a pain in the ar$e. Is it stuck in customs?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Seen the MWC Zero in Asda today I'm not impressed, too big, too shiny, not nice. Won,t be buying it. Seen a nice Jaragar on eBay white face working multi dial automatic only £15. Of I new how to post a link I would.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


just copy link and post here just like you would be doing a letter so highlight the link then on the right hand mouse button click it look for the paste option and just click on it volle done


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> He's meeting me close to my house so no hassle posting and he's paying cash so it's grand


well he did apologise as I said so maybe just bad commucation I like to give everyone the benefit of the doubt


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anyway we can't sit around here all day talking watches you've got grass to cut ! (I did mine a couple of hours ago) lol !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yes at four o'clock I will have to start the grass


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Sorry about that, went for a run. It was either collection.watches or vintagewatches4u.


Thought it may have been the same seller but I bought from goodtimes0969

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That must be a pain in the ar$e. Is it stuck in customs?


It could be but it's been there for 3 weeks and RM have no tracking info for it!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes at four o'clock I will have to start the grass


No rest for the wicked, unlike this lazy little sod.










He's hardly moved all day. It's alright for some !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Almac said:


> Seen the MWC Zero in Asda today I'm not impressed, too big, too shiny, not nice. Won,t be buying it. Seen a nice Jaragar on eBay white face working multi dial automatic only £15. Of I new how to post a link I would.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Something like this almac?

New JARAGAR white/black dial Multifunctional 6 hands AutoMechanical watch | eBay


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thought it may have been the same seller but I bought from goodtimes0969
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yeah, certainly not my most pleasant online shopping experience. When I checked the mailing info they put the ebay account username on the package instead of an actual full name. Don't ask me how they managed that. . .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> tell him to f off he's just peed me off I have been try to sort some thing with him I offer to buy something and we agreed ... he had posting as one of his option and bank transfer as one of his options so when tried to sort out the bank details he was funny about it and cancel my offer so WATCH HIM MATE he mite be o.k but not sure
> 
> but saying that I have just had an email from him apologise for his error he had meant to un-tick bank transfer but had not so .all can say is he is very prompt in replying to emails and that he dealt with it fast as he has changed the method of payment on the item


He's not selling it to you now? wtf! he just confirmed a meet with me tomorrow. If he starts trying to bargain with me on the street I'll knock him out lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No rest for the wicked, unlike this lazy little sod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah best go cut the grass before I think fug it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He's not selling it to you now? wtf! he just confirmed a meet with me tomorrow. If he starts trying to bargain with me on the street I'll knock him out lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 he did not realize that i wanted to do a bank transfer and he was not comfortable with giving me his bank detail and to be honest I don't really blame him .. (I would not )I said I would try and sort some thing out later in the week blanchy is meeting him too so I have ask him to see if he will buy it and I will deal with him because it's more then likely I will be dealing with blanchy a lot in the future to do with his ruskis so it will be a running thing with him so yeah so I have just sent blanchy p.m


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> he did not realize that i wanted to do a bank transfer and he was not comfortable with giving me his bank detail and to be honest I don't really blame him .. (I would not )I said I would try and sort some thing out later in the week blanchy is meeting him too so I have ask him to see if he will buy it and I will deal with him because it's more then likely I will be dealing with blanchy a lot in the future to do with his ruskis so it will be a running thing with him so yeah so I have just sent blanchy p.m


He's really wanting the tankers ain't he lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He's really wanting the tankers ain't he lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 it's the same watch just a different case what's the bet he resells them with a good mark up lol 

I must go cut the grass soon lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> 99p AND in the UK, result !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Some of these watches on EBay and Amazon are daft money, but you get what you pay for, I bought one of these to play with and try out my hand remover tool, and just like MWC none of the sub-dials or buttons work. At least the watch does run, and I can mess around and just chuck it in the bin if I break it.

UNISEX COLORFUL GENEVA SILICONE JELLY GEL QUARTZ ANALOG SPORTS WRIST WATCH BA2K | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Some of these watches on EBay and Amazon are daft money, but you get what you pay for, I bought one of these to play with and try out my hand remover tool, and just like MWC none of the sub-dials or buttons work. At least the watch does run, and I can mess around and just chuck it in the bin if I break it.
> 
> UNISEX COLORFUL GENEVA SILICONE JELLY GEL QUARTZ ANALOG SPORTS WRIST WATCH BA2K | eBay


yeah you get what you pay for. I only want it for the bezel pip to replace the one that fell off my soki.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Something like this almac?
> 
> New JARAGAR white/black dial Multifunctional 6 hands AutoMechanical watch | eBay


No it's not that one more of a creamy coloured dial with blue hands and hour markers.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Almac said:


> No it's not that one more of a creamy coloured dial with blue hands and hour markers.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Like this one Almac ?










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Almac said:


> No not one either, but that one is nice. When I get home I'll try posting the link.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Yeah I'm curious now which one it is.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Like this one Almac ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not one either, but that one is nice. When I get home I'll try posting the link.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all. Not feeling a lot of love for the Zero, so gave it a coat of looking at...

I was loath to pick up the Zero as I though it looked a bit big and daft (pic linked from elsewhere on this forum), but when you do a like for like with the original, it's actually not a bad effort. Perhaps the Eaglemoss watch just needs scuffing up/aging a bit to make it less shiny-shiny. I might have a walk up the village in the morning after all...















1941 Seikosha Japanese Pilot's Watch (forerunner of Seiko (pic linked from the web)


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> morning guys so I think my choice for today is thanks to kev (hi mate ) let's see them and let's count how many mwc there will be.. I will be out a little later to go get one for oh d and maybe myself


Lovely!

Some illumination on it isn't there?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Some illumination on it isn't there?


There's no illumination on it Kev, there should be, the original photo showed it with lume bi EM strikes again.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Almac said:


> No not one either, but that one is nice. When I get home I'll try posting the link.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


This one?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Ordered this one to go with the other one £10 same as em looks more like the british para 1940s other one ordered 4/6/2014


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> This one?


Nope not that one either!

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> There's no illumination on it Kev, there should be, the original photo showed it with lume bi EM strikes again.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I think they are taking about the casio WS!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Nope not that one either!
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


What about this one??









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you lads see the lads playing football on the space station lol in celebration of the world cup. Class lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Did I see tomo _ leeds post here today? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think they are taking about the casio WS!
> 
> chico


LoL ! Rant mode, I thought they meant the Jap !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about this one??
> 
> View attachment 1526270
> 
> ...


Nope not that one either!

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Nope not that one either!
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


???









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

genuine vintage SEIKO AUTOMATIC JAPAN MENS D/D WATCH WITH WARRANTY*BID 2 WIN* | eBay

anyone interested in this, 32 minutes left


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> genuine vintage SEIKO AUTOMATIC JAPAN MENS D/D WATCH WITH WARRANTY*BID 2 WIN* | eBay
> 
> anyone interested in this, 32 minutes left


Nice but nae funds at the moment!! was just looking at my seiko kinetic, and it looks like the capacitor is gubbed o| need to see about a replacement!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice but nae funds at the moment!! was just looking at my seiko kinetic, and it looks like the capacitor is gubbed o| need to see about a replacement!
> 
> chico


Jaysus they are big money?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Jaysus they are big money?


Its no too bad pep, about £17 for the kit which includes the upgraded 20yr lithium capacitor, it was a gift from the missus so i would like to attempt the repair!

chico


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> There's no illumination on it Kev, there should be, the original photo showed it with lume bi EM strikes again.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Lol, I was talking about the Casio, it has a ridiculous back light!

But you are right EM really became a disappointment after the first few


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Its no too bad pep, about £17 for the kit which includes the upgraded 20yr lithium capacitor, it was a gift from the missus so i would like to attempt the repair!
> 
> chico


oh not too bad, i suppose if you went to a watch shop you'd be fleeced!


----------



## Kevinw (Dec 31, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> he means his Casio sorry I mean my Casio mate  the first pic of the day


How did you like the ruskie?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> There's no illumination on it Kev, there should be, the original photo showed it with lume bi EM strikes again.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


he means his Casio sorry I mean my Casio mate  the first pic of the day


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> oh not too bad, i suppose if you went to a watch shop you'd be fleeced!


There's a place online that does it for £97, thats for the repair and full strip down & service, i seen a tutorial on how to replace the capacitor so il give it a try!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevinw said:


> How did you like the ruskie?


lol you will see tomorrow morning haha


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's the poor wee soul in ICU!!! LOL









Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> genuine vintage SEIKO AUTOMATIC JAPAN MENS D/D WATCH WITH WARRANTY*BID 2 WIN* | eBay
> 
> anyone interested in this, 32 minutes left


went for £49


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Inspired by Smeagals comment, I just bought this Jawan










smeagal said:


> Ordered this one to go with the other one £10 same as em looks more like the british para 1940s other one ordered 4/6/2014


----------



## danmh (Mar 6, 2014)

Chico, here's the pic of the Star Wars figurines


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

danmh said:


> Chico, here's the pic of the Star Wars figurines


lol love the dude on the far left lol he would take no ****e would he if they turn out to be common give me a shout will give you a couple of quid and he can sit on my watch box and bust up anyone up who messy with my watches lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ???
> 
> View attachment 1526332
> 
> ...


You know looking at that again I sure that is the one I like. Problem is even £15 is too dear for me just now. The kids are bleeding me dry the older they are getting.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal that watch sold for £22 something that's not bad if it does just need a battery


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

danmh said:


> Chico, here's the pic of the Star Wars figurines


don't think the guy on the left is from star wars, never seen him before!! but the other ones from L to R are klaatu, ree-yees, bib fortuna & jabba the hutt, done a wee quick search on ebay and i think you would only get between £10-15 for them all

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> don't think the guy on the left is from star wars, never seen him before!! but the other ones from L to R are klaatu, ree-yees, bib fortuna & jabba the hutt, done a wee quick search on ebay and i think you would only get between £10-15 for them all
> 
> chico


That one on the left reminds me of the Gorgonites in the film Small Soldiers.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> don't think the guy on the left is from star wars, never seen him before!! but the other ones from L to R are klaatu, ree-yees, bib fortuna & jabba the hutt, done a wee quick search on ebay and i think you would only get between £10-15 for them all
> 
> chico


 I thought the one on the far right was an e.m special turd that sang money money money lol and danh offer still stands


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> That one on the left reminds me of the Gorgons in the film Toy Soldiers.


Thats what i thought at first!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That one on the left reminds me of the Gorgons in the film Small Soldiers.


 lol he had a big rock for one of his hand lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Try googling Gorgonites, there were a few of them.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Inspired by Smeagals comment, I just bought this Jawan


I really like these military HMTs, but none seem to include date dial, which so far has kept me away.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

This place is a bad influence. After being bombarded with pictures of super value, gorgeous looking watches from china - I've finally buckled. I've ordered a Soki S85. I know everyone's had them ages, but like I said I've been trying to resist! So now I need to know - what's the strap like, will I need a NATO strap, are they 18mm or 20mm?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I really like these military HMTs, but none seem to include date dial, which so far has kept me away.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


The quartz hmt has a date window


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

danmh said:


> Chico, here's the pic of the Star Wars figurines


The one on the left is from Thundercats.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> This place is a bad influence. After being bombarded with pictures of super value, gorgeous looking watches from china - I've finally buckled. I've ordered a Soki S85. I know everyone's had them ages, but like I said I've been trying to resist! So now I need to know - what's the strap like, will I need a NATO strap, are they 18mm or 20mm?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


20mm NATO. The folded bracelet is horrible if you are used to a Seiko bracelets.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> The quartz hmt has a date window


If I got one - it'd have to be mech. Got quite a few quartzs now, thanks to EM

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

20mm. Straps not too bad but then im a fan. Just today i put one of my sokis on a nato and put the braclet on the EM subby. Not keen on the nato/soki combi though but have another still on bracelet. Maybe a better quality nato would feel better


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



shadeone said:


> The irony in them copyrighting something is that they are literally making all of their money selling clone watches :-d


No, my dear Watson. There's no _irony_ here, only _duplicity_. ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The one on the left is from Thundercats.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 lol I got to have that now lol thundercat roar


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> 20mm. Straps not too bad but then im a fan. Just today i put one of my sokis on a nato and put the braclet on the EM subby. Not keen on the nato/soki combi though but have another still on bracelet. Maybe a better quality nato would feel better


Thanks, I'll try the bracelet it's on first before instantly dismissing it lol. If I get a nato I reckon it's going to be classic bond black/grey

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> 20mm NATO. The folded bracelet is horrible if you are used to a Seiko bracelets.


I've only got one watch on a bracelet, so I'll give the one it comes with a go.

I showed my missus your dark blue HMT. She loves it. I asked if she wanted me to make you an offer on it. She said no because she already has more watches than she needs......she has 3 lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've only got one watch on a bracelet, so I'll give the one it comes with a go.
> 
> I showed my missus your dark blue HMT. She loves it. I asked if she wanted me to make you an offer on it. She said no because she already has more watches than she needs......she has 3 lol
> 
> ...


Is she sure? Only three watches, and ladies do like to colour coordinate...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Thanks, I'll try the bracelet it's on first before instantly dismissing it lol. If I get a nato I reckon it's going to be classic bond black/grey
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


The strap on my Soki is perfectly ok, just be careful if it needs adjusting, the links need handling with kid gloves, or they come apart.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> The strap on my Soki is perfectly ok, just be careful if it needs adjusting, the links need handling with kid gloves, or they come apart.


I made the mistake of giving mine a sharp tug, it didn't last long!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I made the mistake of giving mine a sharp tug, it didn't last long!


I hope you mean the strap......fnar fnar !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I made the mistake of giving mine a sharp tug, it didn't last long!


 hmmmm yes indeed... rolls eyes walks quietly away


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

I've my Soki back on the bracelet and I think it looks ok









sent from my moto G 16


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> The strap on my Soki is perfectly ok, just be careful if it needs adjusting, the links need handling with kid gloves, or they come apart.


Mine sort of disintegrated when I tried to tap a link pin back in lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> This place is a bad influence. After being bombarded with pictures of super value, gorgeous looking watches from china - I've finally buckled. I've ordered a Soki S85. I know everyone's had them ages, but like I said I've been trying to resist! So now I need to know - what's the strap like, will I need a NATO strap, are they 18mm or 20mm?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


That's you done 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Mine sort of disintegrated when I tried to tap a link pin back in lol


Dont remember any issue and i did the same.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Someone asked a while ago, what next? The mood seems to be turning to HMT and Jaragar now, which is right down the affordable watch theme. This is the one I'm resisting:

New JARAGAR white/black dial Multifunctional 6 hands AutoMechanical watch | eBay

in black. They sell this on a leather (?) strap too, but I'd prefer to get the matching SS bracelet and I can always switch to leather or NATO later.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

If this has worked there should be a link a link to the Jaragar I liked the look of.Luxury Automatic Mechanical Day Week Hours Black Leather Men&apos;s Wrist Watch Gifts | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Almac said:


> If this has worked there should be a link a link to the Jaragar I liked the look of.Luxury Automatic Mechanical Day Week Hours Black Leather Men&apos;s Wrist Watch Gifts | eBay


Oh yeah that's nice. I like the blue hour markers. I've got a couple of jaragers and they're a lot of watch for the price. Good build quality, they don't "feel" cheap.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes I'm definitely having this one come payday


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Almac said:


> Yes I'm definitely having this one come payday


I think I will too thats exactly what I've been looking for


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> Yes I'm definitely having this one come payday


That's very nice! I haven't seen that cos I've only been looking at UK listings. getting fed up of waiting for overseas deliveries lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Yes I'm definitely having this one come payday


mite join you mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I think I will too thats exactly what I've been looking for


if you do grab us one as well mate pls


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh dear, I get paid in 31 minutes, best get offline before I end up with yet more cheap watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys so I think my choice for today is thanks to kev (hi mate ) and w.s this other pic is taken with a camera with no night time capabilities and no low light option either or flash an it was took at about quarter to one this morning so when I said it was like a torch on it I meant it lol.. and the lume is just as good if not better  I would recommend it.. am tempted to get the new one as for some reason I want the merlin on the dial and case back not that it makes the watch work any better lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks be to jaysus it's Friday! 

Early mornings are killing me!

Ray today ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Thanks be to jaysus it's Friday!
> 
> Early mornings are killing me!
> 
> ...


hey a ray of sunshine on a possible bad day hmmm Friday the 13th do you here that weird music playing and the little voices to haha but mine are saying go back to the shop for mdv lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey a ray of sunshine on a possible bad day hmmm Friday the 13th do you here that weird music playing and the little voices to haha but mine are saying go back to the shop for mdv lol


forgot it's the 13th. du du du du

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> forgot it's the 13th. du du du du
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


oh no


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> forgot it's the 13th. du du du du
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


lol I never got the point of the movies anyway a chain-saw to the balls and he ant coming back lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. Soki shipped already. Let's hope it's on a jet boat rather than the slow boat from china. Looking forward to getting it now.

Rotary chrono on my arm today 

Nice Ruskie ITMW. Does it keep good time?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning guys so I think my choice for today is thanks to kev (hi mate ) and w.s this other pic is taken with a camera with no night time capabilities and no low light option either or flash an it was took at about quarter to one this morning so when I said it was like a torch on it I meant it lol.. and the lume is just as good if not better  I would recommend it.. am tempted to get the new one as for some reason I want the merlin on the dial and case back not that it makes the watch work any better lol


ITMW, lovely Raketa world time, but isn't it set at 1148 in that photo? I though the world time was a 24hour dial?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, it's the Ray for me today too. I left her in the box too long and she ran out last night so she's gettin some attention today lol 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. Soki shipped already. Let's hope it's on a jet boat rather than the slow boat from china. Looking forward to getting it now.
> 
> Rotary chrono on my arm today
> 
> ...


 lol it's still got the new watch smell (had it about 36 hour's) lol I have been testing it and it hold true a the minute


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> ITMW, lovely Raketa world time, but isn't it set at 1148 in that photo? I though the world time was a 24hour dial?


 well I bought it because it look pretty lol  nah on the serious note it has the 24 hour sub-bezel that you line up to the place you want then it tells you how many hour's you are behind or in-front of I think ? but don't quote me on that 

raketa world time very rare vintage soviet mechanical wristwatch gold plated, vintage ussr soviet russian raketa 24 hours polar world time watch poljot 94, vintage ussr soviet russian raketa 24 hours polar world time watch poljot 95, ussr raketa world time wristwatches with daydate calendar shokresistant 19j, raketa 2628 world time zone vintage soviet russian mechanical wristwatch , raketa rocket 2628h legendary wrist watch world time zone soviet russian ussr, wristwatch raketaworld time ussr, vintage rare multifunctional raketa world time ussr made 1970s collectible, raketa rocket russian ussr wrist watch calendar world time, rare raketa world time russian mens vintage wind up watch ussr whit a very rare, raketa 24 hours world time antarctic submarine military made in russia, rare soviet raketa world time watch chromed case blue dial day , raketa world time very rare old soviet mechanical wristwatch gold plated , rare vintage russian ussr wrist watchraketa world time, watch raketa soviet worldtime cities mader in ussr, raketa world time 50 years of victory patriotic war rare soviet wristwatch, raketa 24 hours world time antarctic submarine military made in ussr, gilding of body raketa world time watch soviet russian ussr 1970s 23 jewels, veri rare cornavin vintage raketa world time russian soviet mens watch, raketa soviet union blue world time mechanic watch 17j ca 2628h made in ussr, rare raketa rocket watch wheel world time ussr

from a Russian site I look at from time to time mate  that was translated from Russian it should have had little pics with each type o well


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm Stuart and I like this watch . . .

It's a bit small, even in my puny wrist, yet I think it looks okay. First wearing, I've been wearing the multi function for the passed couple of weeks ...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Well thats 3 weeks since i ordered the PR and still nothing!!!!! o|o|


chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Hi, I'm Stuart and I like this watch . . .


LOL :-d

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Got my HMT today. Took me about 5 minutes to get through the packaging. Pretty happy with it overall, but the bracelet is a bit ****. I had it on for about 5 minutes and it stripped about half of the hair from the side of my wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Hi, I'm Stuart and I like this watch . . .
> 
> It's a bit small, even in my puny wrist, yet I think it looks okay. First wearing, I've been wearing the multi function for the passed couple of weeks ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I was just about to mark you as a.w.o.l mate lol glad to see ya still around mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hiya oh d I posted it this morning so finger cross you will get it Saturday if not should be Monday mate .. if you need me to do it again mate no worry's be a pleasure


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Just got home to find my bagelsport in the letter box, it's pretty nice looking I have to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liking that Sharky. How does the bracelet feel ? Quality or a bit poor ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Just got home to find my bagelsport in the letter box, it's pretty nice looking I have to say










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Liking that Sharky. How does the bracelet feel ? Quality or a bit poor ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


it's not bad actually, it seems to be solid rather than folded like the Soki. could do with an extra link for me as it's a little tighter than I'd like. the clasp is odd tho, it doesn't have holes for adjusting, the pin sits in recesses on the inside of the clasp. will add photos when I get home 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Picked up the 'Zero' yesterday, and have asked my newsagent to at least keep no.10 for me - Then I'll decide from there whether to continue.

Verdict: Pretty much what has been said here, it seems to be a decent approximation of the real thing, though a little 'shiny', which combined with the large face makes it look a little toy-like - Maybe if they'd given the case a 'brushed' effect like the Fanty......
Anyhoo... My intention is to wear it as a beater for a few weeks like I've been doing with the Lufty - Give it a lightly 'distressed' look.

As per usual, the EM strap is a too short for my 8¾" wrist, so I immediately switched it to a khaki/sand NATO, which I've had the Italian diver on until now.


















I'm expecting a few new NATOs to arrive within the next coupla days, among them is this one in 24mm, which might suit the 'Zero' quite well.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's not bad actually, it seems to be solid rather than folded like the Soki. could do with an extra link for me as it's a little tighter than I'd like. the clasp is odd tho, it doesn't have holes for adjusting, the pin sits in recesses on the inside of the clasp. will add photos when I get home
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


what type of bracelet is it I might have a spare link depends on style of it


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The Zero is a nice watch. I still think, for £9.99 per watch, these are nice watches. The fake dial on the British Soldier was unforgivable and the 'Multi Function' is not a Chronograph, but I'm liking them, still.

Though, no money has left my account? Has anyone else expected their subscription to go out?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey w.s I ant got clue why the hand swing like that I took it apart gave it a push it felt like it set so gave it a shake fine then put together then in 5 mints it loose again so I ant got a clue but it's got a good strap so I will have that off and I will mount it as a display one so it will look good mate


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231256532472?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE

NO RESERVE.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Any more responses from Biffa? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think he change his name we had several comments of bulk selling of there collection so far from somebody can't remember the name but the typing style remind me of Biffa's lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

A few more pics of the bagelsport,




























Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey mikey cheer's mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey w.s I ant got clue why the hand swing like that I took it apart gave it a push it felt like it set so gave it a shake fine then put together then in 5 mints it loose again so I ant got a clue but it's got a good strap so I will have that off and I will mount it as a display one so it will look good mate


Bloody hell I was hoping that you could fix it :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> A few more pics of the bagelsport,
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


 would either these work mate 

p.s would help if I put in the pic would it not lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive used these to lengthen straps twice and think the look good too.
Watch Strap Bracelet Extender SILVER extend straps bands clasp Extension Link | eBay


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey w.s I ant got clue why the hand swing like that I took it apart gave it a push it felt like it set so gave it a shake fine then put together then in 5 mints it loose again so I ant got a clue but it's got a good strap so I will have that off and I will mount it as a display one so it will look good mate


If I were you I would look under the dial and see if the cannon is sitting right. Then try another hand on and see if that works. and last resort before sledge hammer, try squeezing the barrel the hand sits on very gently too make it wider (oval) to fit the hand


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Bloody hell I was hoping that you could fix it :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah I thought so to .. but I got a display piece and even spares and I was looking on-line and I have only seen that pilot once and it went for a lot more then you paid for the two so still a bargain I did see one finishing to nite not the same one that could be a bargain I could get mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Ive used these to lengthen straps twice and think the look good too.
> Watch Strap Bracelet Extender SILVER extend straps bands clasp Extension Link | eBay


That could do the trick mate, I'll have a look ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> If I were you I would look under the dial and see if the cannon is sitting right. Then try another hand on and see if that works. and last resort before sledge hammer, try squeezing the barrel the hand sits on very gently too make it wider (oval) to fit the hand


tried some of that it sits right and when you wind it... it works it just suddenly it will just drop round


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sounds like the teeth aint fitting on the cogs correctly


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> sounds like the teeth aint fitting on the cogs correctly


 I have take the hand of and made sure was clean an running smooth but it's a bit of a cut and shunt on closer inspections there a piece of metal sticking out so the dial has been nick or fit to it and when you put it together it just slightly of centre of the 12 position I have taken a couple of pic but I don't know if you can see it i have circle them  I will put them up in a minute


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Personally I think this is gonna be a problem for anyone trying to resell these. Try and push that tube back out to level it off. not sure why that affect the hands though. does it function properly outside the case?

ahh now if that tube is not seated properly it would make the stem not work effectivley inside the movement


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Personally I think this is gonna be a problem for anyone trying to resell these. Try and push that tube back out to level it off. not sure why that affect the hands though


 I think they replace the tube but did not trim it off properly so they nick the dial to make it fit but did it to far round so it's off centre and possible pulling on the winder in some way as it does not seem to happen when out of the case I think mikey will need to tell people it's sold as seen but the one I got off him I have had to do nothing to it apart from winding it up and it's in test mode for time keeping lol but working fine from what I see I think it's a crap shoot on which one you going to get I think my one was a quarter to five job (means they was close to knocking off time so it was just slap together to make up the order) but they are a decent enough Item for the price and the straps is worth ten of the mwc straps lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think they replace the tube but did not trim it off properly so they nick the dial to make it fit but did it to far round so it's off centre and possible pulling on the winder in some way as it does not seem to happen when out of the case I think mikey will need to tell people it's sold as seen but the one I got off him I have had to do nothing to it apart from winding it up and it's in test mode for time keeping lol but working fine from what I see I think it's a crap shoot on which one you going to get I think my one was a quarter to five job (means they was close to knocking off time so it was just slap together to make up the order) but they are a decent enough Item for the price and the straps is worth ten of the mwc straps lol


It is all part of the vintage charm. Apparently.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've had a busy day today which has kept my mind occupied while waiting for overseas deliveries lol 
New crystal and nato for the shark sub 








I also removed the silly lettering from the inner silver ring 








And finally a new carbon fiber strap with deployment for the jaragar Monaco









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Picked up the 'Zero' yesterday, and have asked my newsagent to at least keep no.10 for me - Then I'll decide from there whether to continue.
> 
> Verdict: Pretty much what has been said here, it seems to be a decent approximation of the real thing, though a little 'shiny', which combined with the large face makes it look a little toy-like - Maybe if they'd given the case a 'brushed' effect like the Fanty......
> Anyhoo... My intention is to wear it as a beater for a few weeks like I've been doing with the Lufty - Give it a lightly 'distressed' look.
> ...


Liking it on the olive NATO. Paper shop in the village didn't have one today, so might have to hunt one down. Agree that a brushed finish a la Subby would give it a more authentic look, so off to see if there's a recommendation for tarnishing cheap shiny watches.

Have a good friday guys. Cheers.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It is all part of the vintage charm. Apparently.


yes and no.... wear and tear adds charm .but a loose hand wondering all over the dial is not great mate I already missed bate car cause of it lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I can imagine, it is helpful to know both the hour and the minutes. At least if the minute hand dies you can approximate the time from the hour hand..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Liking it on the olive NATO. Paper shop in the village didn't have one today, so might have to hunt one down. Agree that a brushed finish a la Subby would give it a more authentic look, so off to see if there's a recommendation for tarnishing cheap shiny watches.
> 
> Have a good friday guys. Cheers.


 I have one spare I have offers it to nowery I think it was if he could not get one but if he does then I will offer it to you  for cost an postages lol I also accept watch's instead haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I can imagine, it is helpful to know both the hour and the minutes. At least if the minute hand dies you can approximate the time from the hour hand..


 know that's why I can't understand the luch Russian watch with one hand lol goggle it and see


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> know that's why I can't understand the luch Russian watch with one hand lol goggle it and see


Yeah they are intriguing. I kind of want one as a laugh.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> know that's why I can't understand the luch Russian watch with one hand lol goggle it and see


That's an interesting one, would take some getting used to


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah guys I was the same when I saw it and I mite at some point would be a good one to add to a Russian collection 



I you like that try putting this in goggle 

1 hour watches


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've had a busy day today which has kept my mind occupied while waiting for overseas deliveries lol
> New crystal and nato for the shark sub
> 
> 
> ...


Those Shark Army do look nice, has anyone compared one with a Soki diver? would be interesting to see how they stack up, being very similar in price.


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have one spare I have offers it to nowery I think it was if he could not get one but if he does then I will offer it to you  for cost an postages lol I also accept watch's instead haha


Cheers - put me on standby for that one til I've had a hunt over the weekend. If your first option confirms on the Zero, it's all good - there'll be one out there somewhere, but it's not the end of the world if I can't find one.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I've got moisture in Archie! On the inside of the dial
Help! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I've got moisture in Archie! On the inside of the dial
> Help!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I'm sure iv read somewhere that you stick it in rice and that draws the moisture out.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm sure iv read somewhere that you stick it in rice and that draws the moisture out.
> 
> chico


with the weather being so hot I would take the back of an put on the inside of a sunny window to see if the suns heat will dry it out naturally first mate you can also use the silica packs you get in watch boxes to


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I was browsing a thread about crazy amazon watch reviews and it reminded me of the "veet hair removal for men" reviews, dont know if you guys have seen them but check these out, they are some of the funniest things iv ever read!!

Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Veet for Men Hair Removal Gel Creme 200 ml

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice one, cheers Chico. Archie is currently in a bowl of rice.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Nice one, cheers Chico. Archie is currently in a bowl of rice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Let us know if it works or if its an old wives tale!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Sold the tankist. Mixed feelings. Never sold a watch before lol. 

Made a tidy profit too so will go in the pot for my solar. 

Oh I was on creation today and they selling k 007 for 128 euro shipped!


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Sold the tankist. Mixed feelings. Never sold a watch before lol.
> 
> Made a tidy profit too so will go in the pot for my solar.
> 
> ...


lol sounds like he's meet you after meeting blanchy or before depending on the time  blanchy has sorted it for me he's picking it up and posting it to me  so well done that man


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

He's meeting blanch at 7. He's a really nice lad. From Romania. I'm glad you got sorted on the other thing!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got infantry infiltrator today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He's meeting blanch at 7. He's a really nice lad. From Romania. I'm glad you got sorted on the other thing!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 I re-read his comment and now I can see the confusion it explains the wrong boxes tick which started it all and also explains the w.u. mixed up he thought I would send it to a w.u agent were I was saying I was going to send it to his bank thru them if you see what I mean  if I do it that way I have proof of payment sent and were it was sent


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got infantry infiltrator today


that's very much in the bell & ross style but they ant done a bad job I would mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's very much in the bell & ross style but they ant done a bad job I would mate


 They are military issue revival maybe doing a better job than em for a few pounds more


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> They are military issue revival maybe doing a better job than em for a few pounds more


 too true my friend


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Picked up the 'Zero' yesterday, and have asked my newsagent to at least keep no.10 for me - Then I'll decide from there whether to continue.
> 
> Verdict: Pretty much what has been said here, it seems to be a decent approximation of the real thing, though a little 'shiny', which combined with the large face makes it look a little toy-like - Maybe if they'd given the case a 'brushed' effect like the Fanty......
> Anyhoo... My intention is to wear it as a beater for a few weeks like I've been doing with the Lufty - Give it a lightly 'distressed' look.
> ...


love that model Zero! What make etc is it?

Just got back from the Spar shop who kindly said yesterday they'd order 2 copies No. 9 - Jap. 
Owner said I didn't have to buy them, he was quite happy to put them on shelf and if they didn't sell he'd zero them again.
I thought it looked really good, the strap is similar to the Italian diver, but stitching is white. 
The watch itself is as good as the Lufty, so I bought both. 

he then went one better and said he would order any I wanted - without obligation - he'd just return them. 
So that's me fixed up then! b-)

Anybody know what's coming after No. 10 (RAF Pilot)?

Can't see me buying No. 10, but you never know.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just thought w.s it's your birthday today is it not ? happy birthday mate all the best to a grand guy all the best my friend <@ )


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> Liking it on the olive NATO. Paper shop in the village didn't have one today, so might have to hunt one down. Agree that a brushed finish a la Subby would give it a more authentic look, so off to see if there's a recommendation for tarnishing cheap shiny watches.
> 
> Have a good friday guys. Cheers.


hiya mate he's got one/two lol so it yours if you want it mate


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got infantry infiltrator today


Glad to see yours works. They're sending me another - first one fell at the first hurdle (didn't work straight out the box)

Also - read the warranty - it says it's an 
I N F L I T R A T O R
instead of 
INFILTRATOR

lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Nowley said:


> love that model Zero! What make etc is it?
> 
> Just got back from the Spar shop who kindly said yesterday they'd order 2 copies No. 9 - Jap.
> Owner said I didn't have to buy them, he was quite happy to put them on shelf and if they didn't sell he'd zero them again.
> ...


Here's all of them again - up to 21










EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Glad to see yours works. They're sending me another - first one fell at the first hurdle (didn't work straight out the box)
> 
> Also - read the warranty - it says it's an
> I N F L I T R A T O R
> ...


 you should get a replacement sharpish as mine only took less than 3 days free postage rubber strap could be a bit longer other than that it is fine


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> you should get a replacement sharpish as mine only took less than 3 days free postage rubber strap could be a bit longer other than that it is fine


 Infiltrater sounds better


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Infiltrater sounds better


 looked up inflitrator is not in the oxford dictionary maybe thats how they pronounce it in Hong Kong


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> you should get a replacement sharpish as mine only took less than 3 days free postage rubber strap could be a bit longer other than that it is fine


do you think a pizza strap would work better have a spare one as I had the accident on the one pizza


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you think a pizza strap would work better have a spare one as I had the accident on the one pizza


 Its ok just that other users could have bigger wrists than mine


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just checked infiltrator on dial must be mistake on warranty card


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you think a pizza strap would work better have a spare one as I had the accident on the one pizza


Do you want my faulty infantry case - still got the crystal in it, it's about same size as pizza - you could probably put the dial and movement in it. I've nabbed the strap (looks good on Putin) and there's no movement in it (I blew the infantry one up - yes BLEW it up - I experiment!)
They're sending me a replacement - said I could keep the faulty one.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

My vostok is sold  
Hopefully my others arrive soon


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Finally the Fineat (aquaterra homage) arrived. ordered it on 15th May (not June as originally posted)
Lacking a decent camera till fathers day so will post ebay pics.
Long braclet, had to remove a link from each side. folded style but not a hair puller.
Nice solid feel to it. tick like double time of a quartz so not as fast as Soki or Vostoks
Well finished 42.13mm with crown. nice crown at that. 
Automatic with winding. Non hacking, Fast date in first position, hand set in second.
Exhibition back so you can see the movement.
Dial is like foil, not mirror but shiny silver. If I had a problem it would be its maybe to shiny/blingy.
Will test over 24 hrs before commenting on accuracy.
Well happy at £11.89, its now reduced to £10.79


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> Finally the Fineat (aquaterra homage) arrived. ordered it on 15th June.
> Lacking a decent camera till fathers day so will post ebay pics.
> Long braclet, had to remove a link from each side. folded style but not a hair puller.
> Nice solid feel to it. tick like double time of a quartz so not as fast as Soki or Vostoks
> ...


Looks great Fox enjoy mate, who done your shipping doc & marty?? Lol

Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks great Fox enjoy mate, who done your shipping doc & marty?? Lol
> 
> Chico


Lol. I'm gonna use them too. Ordering a watch next weekend - hopefully they'll deliver it yesterday

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

OOps 15th May.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks great Fox enjoy mate, who done your shipping doc & marty?? Lol
> 
> Chico


Still no more tracking on your pr? mine is still at the "your parcel left hong kong on the 10th for destination country" stage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Do you want my faulty infantry case - still got the crystal in it, it's about same size as pizza - you could probably put the dial and movement in it. I've nabbed the strap (looks good on Putin) and there's no movement in it (I blew the infantry one up - yes BLEW it up - I experiment!)
> They're sending me a replacement - said I could keep the faulty one.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


that's kind of you mate but I use a donor case had a sprit watch that I could not get rid off lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's kind of you mate but I use a donor case had a sprit watch that I could not get rid off lol


Looks good 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Still no more tracking on your pr? mine is still at the "your parcel left hong kong on the 10th for destination country" stage


Na mate the tracking hasn't updated since the 28th, 3 weeks today since i ordered it, just have to play the waiting game!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Na mate the tracking hasn't updated since the 28th, 3 weeks today since i ordered it, just have to play the waiting game!!
> 
> Chico


you ought to get a partial refund on the packaging, it's certainly not very express is it lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Thinking about getting one of those Jaragar Monaco Homages. Very nice indeed.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Rummaging and came across my mumbai 5. Does anyone know how I take the strap off. It looks like the spring bars are tiny?




























Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

This is the final result. Water marks left on the inside. Rice has dried it out, though.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> you ought to get a partial refund on the packaging, it's certainly not very express is it lol


I'll ask him cause it's piss poor!!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Rummaging and came across my mumbai 5. Does anyone know how I take the strap off. It looks like the spring bars are tiny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 same way as you would the others mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Na mate the tracking hasn't updated since the 28th, 3 weeks today since i ordered it, just have to play the waiting game!!
> 
> Chico


It must be on the slowest plane in the world, by all accounts. Unless 'express' means they drive it double quick time to a port then chuck it on the next container ship...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'll ask him cause it's piss poor!!
> 
> Chico


Wait for it to come first, we might need more than the postage refunding at this rate!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> This is the final result. Water marks left on the inside. Rice has dried it out, though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Maybe need to open it up mate to get it totally dry

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Wait for it to come first, we might need more than the postage refunding at this rate!


I'll give him to this time next week

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> same way as you would the others mate


lol yeah but I'd need to cut a normal strap down to fit it in the slot so to speak? lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> lol yeah but I'd need to cut a normal strap down to fit it in the slot so to speak? lol


A good craft knife will do the job mate & a good measuring tape!!

Chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Maybe need to open it up mate to get it totally dry
> 
> Chico


Yeah . . . has anyone got an eBay link for watch repair kits?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> A good craft knife will do the job mate & a good measuring tape!!
> 
> Chico


Did you see the price of the k 007s on creation mate

Seiko Automatic Diver SKX007K1 SKX007K SKX007 Rubber Band Watch


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Yeah . . . has anyone got an eBay link for watch repair kits?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


There are thousands of them on eBay mate, just depends on your budget

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Did you see the price of the k 007s on creation mate
> 
> Seiko Automatic Diver SKX007K1 SKX007K SKX007 Rubber Band Watch


Some price mate if I had a spare ton I'd be hitting the buy button!! The prices on creation are superb, the solar is £129 in h Samuel it's £279 WTF!!

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Yeah . . . has anyone got an eBay link for watch repair kits?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


You don't really need one. I get the back off mine with a stanley blade, and all you need is a tiny screwdriver to undo the 2 screws to get the crown guard off, and use the point of the screwdriver to press the dimple in to get the stem out/in.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Some price mate if I had a spare ton I'd be hitting the buy button!! The prices on creation are superb
> 
> Chico


I'm going to go with them for my solar, price is too low to ignore and if by some chance I don't get hit with duties I'll be 100 euros better off lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Demagnetiser FOR Watches AND Small Tools Demagnetizer Watch Mechanical Tool | eBay

Has anyone got one of these or used one like it before?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm going to go with them for my solar, price is too low to ignore and if by some chance I don't get hit with duties I'll be 100 euros better off lol


It's a no brainer mate, your just paying extra for a seiko box!! Lol

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> lol yeah but I'd need to cut a normal strap down to fit it in the slot so to speak? lol


 I might have a bracelet to fit that mate off my reketa world time mate or a leather on maybe 

hmmm


Seiko Monster Automatic Divers SRP311K1
£418 £202
Save: 52% off


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I might have a bracelet to fit that mate off my reketa world time mate or a leather on maybe
> 
> hmmm
> 
> ...


You know it makes sense mate, go for it!!!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You know it makes sense mate, go for it!!!
> 
> Chico


 I would but I have spent a bomb In the last couple of days lol  my jar is empty hehe 


Seiko Monster Automatic Divers SRP313K1
£322 £159
Save: 50% off


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I would but I have spent a bomb In the last couple of days lol  my jar is empty hehe


Lol mine too mate, need to wait till my birthday now to replenish the watch fund!!

Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just thought w.s it's your birthday today is it not ? happy birthday mate all the best to a grand guy all the best my friend <@ )


Hiya guys. All the family have been round so I've only just caught up on 58 posts ! Thanks ITMW I'm very drunk and feeling all of my 39 years ! Fingers crossed my sea gull 1963 turns up tomorrow 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys. All the family have been round so I've only just caught up on 58 posts ! Thanks ITMW I'm very drunk and feeling all of my 39 years ! Fingers crossed my sea gull 1963 turns up tomorrow
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Happy birthday mate hope you have a great night!

Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Cheers everyone ;-)


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys. All the family have been round so I've only just caught up on 58 posts ! Thanks ITMW I'm very drunk and feeling all of my 39 years ! Fingers crossed my sea gull 1963 turns up tomorrow
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Congratulations, on both counts.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys. All the family have been round so I've only just caught up on 58 posts ! Thanks ITMW I'm very drunk and feeling all of my 39 years ! Fingers crossed my sea gull 1963 turns up tomorrow
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 have a great nite mate hope you don't feel it to much in the morning haha  and fingers cross on the 63 for you tomorrow


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Nowley said:


> love that model Zero! What make etc is it?


Thanks!
It's built from a Tamiya 1/48th kit, not one of the newer ones though - the early 80s moulding.
A bit of a basic kit for that scale, by modern standards (especially for Tamiya), and has raised panel lines in places - the shape is very accurate though.
Ideal for scratch-building some extra bits of detail here and there where it shows.



Nowley said:


> Can't see me buying No. 10, but you never know.


Even if it's not up to much, I'll almost certainly be getting the RAF watch - the aviatior watches are the main attraction of this collection for me.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys. All the family have been round so I've only just caught up on 58 posts ! Thanks ITMW I'm very drunk and feeling all of my 39 years ! Fingers crossed my sea gull 1963 turns up tomorrow
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Happy birthday WS!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys. All the family have been round so I've only just caught up on 58 posts ! Thanks ITMW I'm very drunk and feeling all of my 39 years ! Fingers crossed my sea gull 1963 turns up tomorrow
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Happy Birthday ws, that 39th birthday will just keep coming around again and again.... lol

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Happy birthday WS!
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 same again from me


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> same again from me


and from me WS. I look forward to your Saturday rant in the morning. especially if you have a head on ye lol.

Have a good one mate!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The strap matches the watch


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys. All the family have been round so I've only just caught up on 58 posts ! Thanks ITMW I'm very drunk and feeling all of my 39 years !


39... You're still a young pup - LOL
Wait 'til you get another 10 yrs on the clock... :-d

All the best - Hope you're having a good one - sink a beer for me while you're at it :-!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> and from me WS. I look forward to your Saturday rant in the morning. especially if you have a head on ye lol.
> 
> Have a good one mate!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 I was just thinking that mate lol  on a different note I'm not In to g-shock but this sexy beast peek my interest


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and mine I think


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was just thinking that mate lol  on a different note I'm not In to g-shock but this sexy beast peek my interest


Have to admit, not really my cup of tea either.
The red Strat in the background however...... b-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Have to admit, not really my cup of tea either.
> The red Strat in the background however...... b-)


yeah not bad either mate Is it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys. All the family have been round so I've only just caught up on 58 posts ! Thanks ITMW I'm very drunk and feeling all of my 39 years ! Fingers crossed my sea gull 1963 turns up tomorrow
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Happy birthday mate, hope you get your special delivery tomorrow, looking forward to the pics ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

who's after 15,000 post then? ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

nice a


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

even better 


me me me :


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

book reading time I think


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> book reading time I think


good nite mate take care


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Thanks!
> It's built from a Tamiya 1/48th kit, not one of the newer ones though - the early 80s moulding.
> A bit of a basic kit for that scale, by modern standards (especially for Tamiya), and has raised panel lines in places - the shape is very accurate though.
> Ideal for scratch-building some extra bits of detail here and there where it shows.
> ...


If I had bought the Zero I planned to take a photo of it with my Airfix 1/72 Zero but I didn't buy it . Nice model Astrokarl

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Just finished a night shift during which I had a wee look on eBay and bought the Jaragar with the multi dials I was talking about the other night. I thought I might as well as I'm out doing an overtime and I deserve it. I plan to sell some MWC watches that may cover the cost anyway. Anyone interested in a unopened Pizza , an Oz diver and 2 US infantry give me PM before I stick them on eBay. Have a good day everyone.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning everyone. Thanks everybody for the birthday wishes yesterday. The Saturday morning rant has been cancelled due to the massive hangover I am experiencing !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks everybody for the birthday wishes yesterday. The Saturday morning rant has been cancelled due to the massive hangover I am experiencing !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I was just about to say I wonder how loud the world seem this morning w.s at top of my voice hehe morning mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was just about to say I wonder how loud the world seem this morning w.s at top of my voice hehe morning mate


Sssssssssshhhhhh not so loud ITMW the paracetamol haven't kicked in yet !
The postman's just been lad and brought your Rakata. I've checked it out and wound it and it seems to be working fine.










I will pop it in the post when I go out later on mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was just thinking that mate lol  on a different note I'm not In to g-shock but this sexy beast peek my interest


I have one of them. is a GA 100 and are very reasonable?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sssssssssshhhhhh not so loud ITMW the paracetamol haven't kicked in yet !
> The postman's just been lad and brought your Rakata. I've checked it out and wound it and it seems to be working fine.
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good in the pic how's it look in the really world mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks good in the pic how's it look in the really world mate


You can tell it's old mate. As was stated there's a dink in the case at the 8 position but apart from that it seems fine. It's not my cup of tea but each to his own 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have one of them. is a GA 100 and are very reasonable?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yeah I saw one on ads for 40 it had scratch across the crystal but I reckon it could have been buff out what do you reckon  I will p.m the link when I find it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> You can tell it's old mate. As was stated there's a dink in the case at the 8 position but apart from that it seems fine. It's not my cup of tea but each to his own
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


planning at so point to move the movement in to different case but's got to be 1980's to 2000's so it's going to have a few dinks on the case 

plus mean its been used a lot so must be a good little watch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I saw one on ads for 40 it had scratch across the crystal but I reckon it could have been buff out what do you reckon  I will p.m the link when I find it


The only thing about them is reading in low light. The red hand is a bugger to see. The back light is .... too but I do like it.

I have seen people on here lumming the hands?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The only thing about them is reading in low light. The red hand is a bugger to see. The back light is .... too but I do like it.
> 
> I have seen people on here lumming the hands?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


lol to be honest I don't know if I would wear it but it a must for a collection really is it not lo


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol to be honest I don't know if I would wear it but it a must for a collection really is it not lo


check out the suunto cores. gorgeous they are lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> check out the suunto cores. gorgeous they are lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


is that the funny call sumo or is that a different one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

No its a rival of the G shocks. Suunto core. Suunto is the brand and core is a model. Check them out

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just goggle that and they just left me cold mate sorry buddy I think it will have to be this one at some point


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just goggle that and they just left me cold mate sorry buddy I think it will have to be this one at some point


I never figured you as a G shock guy lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Dont know which watch to wear today just seems that something in my head tells that ive got a lot of watches and most of them are in a set of drawers and dont know which one to open


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I never figured you as a G shock guy lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


make too of us lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> make too of us lol


I like this one a lil bit more. neater. I do like the analogue/digital mix G's. granted they don't get much love on this thread but I likes an aul G lol










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I like this one a lil bit more. neater. I do like the analogue/digital mix G's. granted they don't get much love on this thread but I likes an aul G lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the dial but the case is a bit dully for my taste


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Almac said:


> Anyone interested in a unopened Pizza , an Oz diver and 2 US infantry give me PM before I stick them on eBay.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Could be in US INFANTRY & Pizza. How much u looking for & is fanty new also? Thx


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I like this one a lil bit more. neater. I do like the analogue/digital mix G's. granted they don't get much love on this thread but I likes an aul G lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old school square dial gs are cool. someday I need to get one but not just now 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The old school square dial gs are cool. someday I need to get one but not just now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I think I will go take look mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sold for £75. was that the one on here
*CASIO RED BULL EF-550RBSP-1AV EDIFICE LIMITED EDITION WATCH.BRAND NEW*


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> sold for £75. was that the one on here
> *CASIO RED BULL EF-550RBSP-1AV EDIFICE LIMITED EDITION WATCH.BRAND NEW*


lets hope so if it is he almost got his money back was it you Stuart mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I just saw how much Lufty is selling for on the bay, even when it is clearly the EM watch. So I decided to sell mine. Until I took photos for the listing, which convinced me to keep it!


















Doesn't it look great? Back in the case, and I won't thunk about selling it again!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

GA 100 with guitar. How about watch pics with hobby theme from you lads?

Lufty looks great mike

See next post lol



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> GA 100 with guitar. How about watch pics with hobby theme from you lads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

where did you get those watch stands from. could i have a link?

Edit: Ok found some


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> GA 100 with guitar. How about watch pics with hobby theme from you lads?
> 
> Lufty looks great mike!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


sounds good!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> sounds good!!
> 
> chico


I'm not sure what happened that I ended up quoting myself but there you go lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Challenge accepted. There is a Seiko in the middle


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Looks like your pickup selector switch has seen better days


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> where did you get those watch stands from. could i have a link?
> 
> Edit: Ok found some


I paid £1.58 for six, delivered. They arrived from China In less than a week. Wish my £60 Parnis was on the same plane...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Looks like your pickup selector switch has seen better days


Lol. Was wondering who'd notice. 1989 I bought the Washburn. love yours. what's the hollow body?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Another Washburn, an HB30, circa 1994.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Pin flag from the british open









master replicas darth vader movie prop









chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lol. Was wondering who'd notice. 1989 I bought the Washburn. love yours. what's the hollow body?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk












No watch, but a better shot of my Washburn.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Even sith lords need a watch!! lol









chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Even sith lords need a watch!! lol
> 
> View attachment 1528312
> 
> ...


Now that is awesome!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I will play


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok, hobbies and watches. My de-ac Mauser K98










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Hobbies and watches.
Soki and my Focus Culebra








sent from my moto G 16


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok, hobbies and watches. My de-ac Mauser K98
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats impressive WS!! :-!

Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Thats impressive WS!! :-!
> 
> Chico


Cheers Chico. Here's my .22 Logun S16










And to finish a dated 1942 British Mills bomb grenade










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This is cool. Anyone else?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1528471


That's you and ITMY, aren't they incredibly hard to fly?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> That's you and ITMY, aren't they incredibly hard to fly?


ITMW's shouldn't be, as it's a co-axial. Mine is incredibly hard to fly, as it's a full collective pitch heli as in the same setup on the real thing, based on the Hiller UH-12.
FWIW, rc helicopters are harder to fly than the real thing.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Yes I heard these are just like flying the real thing. We need a video chrono
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Sorry, can't help. I do all my flying on my own, and no one around to take any video.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ITMW's shouldn't be, as it's a co-axial. Mine is incredibly hard to fly, as it's a full collective pitch heli as in the same setup on the real thing.


Yes I heard these are just like flying the real thing. We need a video chrono 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> I would definitely strap a camera to it if I had one, doubtless with horrific and expensive consequences.


I tried that a few years back with a keyfob camera but mine vibrates too much to get anything worth watching.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Sorry, can't help. I do all my flying on my own, and no one around to take any video.


I would definitely strap a camera to it if I had one, doubtless with horrific and expensive consequences.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's you and ITMY, aren't they incredibly hard to fly?


the infrared indoor one's are the easiest to fly but a bit tricky to learn but they can be bonce around the room. the bigger out door one's are a bugger to learn as you are flying it in third person mode i.e as in view so yeah wait till oh comes on with toy one lol ( oh d fly's them for really )


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> GA 100 with guitar. How about watch pics with hobby theme from you lads?


Cracking idea.
I'll stick with the MWC theme too...

Lufty on my vintage 1977 Celestron C8 Schmidt-Cassegrain telescope.









Oz Diver and 20-X-80 observation binoculars









Subby with Astro Society Polo-shirt and Wooly Hat 









Fanty with charts, eyepieces, filters etc..


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Almac said:


> If I had bought the Zero I planned to take a photo of it with my Airfix 1/72 Zero but I didn't buy it . Nice model Astrokarl


Thanks Almac
Is yours the new-tool Airfix Zero? It's a cracking kit, Airfix really are upping their game lately.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Thanks Almac
> Is yours the new-tool Airfix Zero? It's a cracking kit, Airfix really are upping their game lately.


Yes it's the new tool kit. Wonderful kit as are most of the new kits the exception in my opinion is the fw190, a truly disappointing kit.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Cracking idea.
> I'll stick with the MWC theme too...
> 
> Lufty on my vintage 1977 Celestron C8 Schmidt-Cassegrain telescope.
> ...


Awesome hobby Karl, expensive I bet?

Jeez guys I'm loving the geekdom on show here


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

More of my geekdom....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> More of my geekdom....
> 
> View attachment 1528537


Musician Chrono?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Awesome hobby Karl, expensive I bet?
> 
> Jeez guys I'm loving the geekdom on show here


wait until you see my bake bean tin labels then mate it will blow your mind haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> More of my geekdom....
> 
> View attachment 1528537


Is that music mixing software? I did a sound engineering course years ago. basic stuff but we used Cubase, I think that's what it was called. long tone ago now lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Musician Chrono?


radio waves I would guess band with for air control maybe


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Awesome hobby Karl, *expensive I bet?*


Not as bad as you might expect - leastways, not if you're a strictly 'visual' guy like myself.

Astrophotography can get very expensive, very quickly if you get deeply into it - what with computer-controllable mounts, specialist cameras, guiding quipment for pin-sharp long-exposures, etc, etc....
I did try astrophotography a few years ago, but when the 'scope had a camera in it, I felt like I was wasting good observing time - I was always itchig to remove the camera and break out the eyepieces.

So I've settled for the old-fashioned way, and I do a bit of sketching what I'm viewing (Heck, if it was good enough for Galileo, it's good enough for me, LOL) - and once you get settled with your gear, there's very little expense.
A large outlay when you buy a major piece of kit, then long periods when it's effectively free - well, apart from travelling out of town to avoid urban light-pollution.

You can start out, and get a fair bit from the hobby, with as little as a standard pair of 10-X-50 binoculars.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Is that music mixing software? I did a sound engineering course years ago. basic stuff but we used Cubase, I think that's what it was called. long tone ago now lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yes, it's Propellerheads' _Reason_. Feeds my regular fix of remixing needs.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Not as bad as you might expect - leastways, not if you're a strictly 'visual' guy like myself.
> 
> Astrophotography can get very expensive, very quickly if you get deeply into it - what with computer-controllable mounts, specialist cameras, guiding quipment for pin-sharp long-exposures, etc, etc....
> I did try astrophotography a few years ago, but when the 'scope had a camera in it, I felt like I was wasting good observing time - I was always itchig to remove the camera and break out the eyepieces.
> ...


Ok, so what is the universe expanding into karl?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's my hobby with watch contribution, is more star trek that actual kits but I did build this one  








And a couple of others 

















Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok, so what is the universe expanding into karl?


Haha.!
If I could figure that one out, the cost of new kit would never be a problem again... :-d


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here's my hobby with watch contribution, is more star trek that actual kits but I did build this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voyager! do you have models of Seven of Nine?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Voyager! do you have models of Seven of Nine?
> 
> View attachment 1528575


Now your talkin!!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Voyager! do you have models of Seven of Nine?
> 
> View attachment 1528575


No, but I wish I had lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No, but I wish I had lol ;-)


lol I see your seven of nine and raise you aayla-secura from star wars


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm all in with Leia slave girl!!









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm all in with Leia slave girl!!
> 
> View attachment 1528603
> 
> ...


I fold! lol ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I wasn't sure I'd ever use this strap but I think I've found its perfect partner! 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm all in with Leia slave girl!!
> 
> View attachment 1528603
> 
> ...


 I go all in with lela


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's another one of my newish hobbies building movie props -

Lord of the Rings "The Witch King"

















chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome hobbies. Here is mine, I was in a folk rock band (currently on hiatus, hence me spending my time on here). Free music here. http://circusenvy.bandcamp.com/album/secrets


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Awesome hobbies. Here is mine, I was in a folk rock band (currently on hiatus, hence me spending my time on here). Free music here. Secrets | Circus Envy


I like listening to the mandolin one of my favourite tunes is the theme to the third man Harry Lime Orsen Wells I loved the film No hobbies for me except my train sets that are boxed up for my grandson


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like listening to the mandolin one of my favourite tunes is the theme to the third man Harry Lime Orsen Wells I loved the film No hobbies for me except my train sets that are boxed up for my grandson


you got your ready mate clive cussler and all that


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you got your ready mate clive cussler and all that


 Yes of course reading and This no time for anything else


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes of course reading and This no time for anything else


how true is that lol need a new keyboard because I'm typing so much


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how true is that lol need a new keyboard because I'm typing so much


Its batteries for keyboard and mouse I sometimes think back to more than fifty years when I used to build Airfix aircraft and ships my twin brother still does it but my hands are to shaky to try I would just waste the glue


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Here's another one of my newish hobbies building movie props -
> 
> Lord of the Rings "The Witch King"
> 
> ...


WOW ! Chico that's amazing I'm very impressed what did I you make it out of, how long did it take and do you think you could make a blade runner blaster ?!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Just won another HMT on eBay. It's one of the super slim ones.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360959378060

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its batteries for keyboard and mouse I sometimes think back to more than fifty years when I used to build Airfix aircraft and ships my twin brother still does it but my hands are to shaky to try I would just waste the glue


 talking about computers I think I need a new fan for mine it making so awfully noise when it gets hot lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> WOW ! Chico that's amazing I'm very impressed what did I you make it out of, how long did it take and do you think you could make a blade runner blaster ?!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 he should do some at a 1/200 scale or something I would buy one  and evening mate how's the head


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> he should do some at a 1/200 scale or something I would buy one  and evening mate how's the head


Yeah I'd want one as well. The heads not too bad now I've had a couple of hairs of the dog, thanks for asking mate !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just won another HMT on eBay. It's one of the super slim ones.
> 
> HMT SONA WINDING SUPER SLIM INDIAN MADE MENS WRIST WATCH*mint condition*bid&win* | eBay
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I believe that's who I bought mine from.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I believe that's who I bought mine from.


It's not the seller who sends them via pigeon is it Tomo ? I hate waiting. The last one I got from the other seller only took 14 days in total.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so have I got you well and truly hooked on hmt now haha


Yeah I can't help but love the little things and the super slim one I just bought is gorgeous.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I'd want one as well. The heads not too bad now I've had a couple of hairs of the dog, thanks for asking mate !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


so have I got you well and truly hooked on hmt now haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I believe that's who I bought mine from.


uh-oh get ready for a long weight hehe


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> uh-oh get ready for a long weight hehe


Great :-( how long were/are you waiting ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just won another HMT on eBay. It's one of the super slim ones.
> 
> HMT SONA WINDING SUPER SLIM INDIAN MADE MENS WRIST WATCH*mint condition*bid&win* | eBay
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


that's the seller I just got a refund from because my watches arrived in the uk and 4 weeks later they still hadn't been delivered! maybe I was unlucky lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It's not the seller who sends them via pigeon is it Tomo ? I hate waiting. The last one I got from the other seller only took 14 days in total.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


That's the guy I got my hmt from. keeps telling me to try this try that but nowt to sort me out for the watch on warp time.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Great :-( how long were/are you waiting ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm sure someone said 5 weeks and still waiting


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm sure someone said 5 weeks and still waiting


Well I'll wait two weeks then contact him, the post him a turd and see who gets theirs first ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Has anyone got hmt watches from vintage watches 2014


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's the guy I got my hmt from. keeps telling me to try this try that but nowt to sort me out for the watch on warp time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 do you want to send it to me I have a donor one and see if I can repair it for you and post back


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I got mine yesterday. I was waiting a litte under 5 weeks. Couldn't complain really, as it was within the estimated delivery time. Other than the waiting time, I'm pretty happy. It arrived well packaged (took me about 5 minutes to get through the tape, box and bubble wrap) and as described. The only thing that disappointed me about it was the bracelet that mine came on as it was a bit ****, wore it for 5 minutes before taking it off (and half of the hair on my wrist with it). I have it on a 20mm NATO until I decide what I want to put on it. It only seems to be running 1-2 minutes fast per day, so I don't mind that too much. It'll have to be wound daily anyway, so it takes very little time to adjust it by a minute or two.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you want to send it to me I have a donor one and see if I can repair it for you and post back


It's really annoying me that it's not running right. He knows I'm not going to post a watch i got for a tenner back to India.

I really wanted this in my rotation so I might take you up on it mate.

I fear bidding on another one waiting a month and the same lok5

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I got mine yesterday. I was waiting a litte under 5 weeks. Couldn't complain really, as it was within the estimated delivery time. Other than the waiting time, I'm pretty happy. It arrived well packaged (took me about 5 minutes to get through the tape, box and bubble wrap) and as described. The only thing that disappointed me about it was the bracelet that mine came on as it was a bit ****, wore it for 5 minutes before taking it off (and half of the hair on my wrist with it). I have it on a 20mm NATO until I decide what I want to put on it. It only seems to be running 1-2 minutes fast per day, so I don't mind that too much. It'll have to be wound daily anyway, so it takes very little time to adjust it by a minute or two.


 that should settle with time as you start to winded it regularly it will line it self up more


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's really annoying me that it's not running right. He knows I'm not going to post a watch i got for a tenner back to India.
> 
> I really wanted this in my rotation so I might take you up on it mate.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with your one?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's really annoying me that it's not running right. He knows I'm not going to post a watch i got for a tenner back to India.
> 
> I really wanted this in my rotation so I might take you up on it mate.
> 
> ...


 I got the one w.s kindly got me as a thank you but it had a fault somewhere with the hands but the movement seems fine so I would strip it out and swap It for your movement and see if that solves the problem mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Running 20 minutes fast a day

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Have you tried regulating it?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Have you tried regulating it?


I have trouble changing straps tomo lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## astros (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



chirs1211 said:


> I've just seen this, tempted, but concerned they may just be very cheaply made quartz watches not worth the price of the magazine
> 
> Chris


I felt the same way


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

My hobby (late to the party but I was at work) - born again cyclist








Falcon Olympic, same model I had back in the 80s. Have been restoring it - removed superficial rust, new chain, front & rear cogs, saddle, mudguards, bar tape. In the left background my folder with reflective rack bag
Can't wait to get out on them on my days off (working tomorrow too :-(


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> WOW ! Chico that's amazing I'm very impressed what did I you make it out of, how long did it take and do you think you could make a blade runner blaster ?!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Cheers mate, its done by pepakura, you print out the parts on paper cut them out and fold along the printed lines then join them together to get your shape, then you can either coat it with fiberglass and bondo or what i did is stiffin it with pva and card then lay on filler then paint, took me a couple months to do, i'll have a look to see if there is a blade runner blaster pepakura file.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



astros said:


> I felt the same way


 some was worth the money and some was not mate the fanty. lufty ( pep likes ) and pizza (I love ) were a hit the rest was a miss


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> My hobby (late to the party but I was at work) - born again cyclist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I gave A falcon to my father in law 34 years ago and some b stole it after only one day


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> My hobby (late to the party but I was at work) - born again cyclist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol could never ride a racer I keep falling off. I think the pop did not help lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have trouble changing straps tomo lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm the same myself at times. Have a look at some videos on YouTube and see how you feel. I've never done it myself, but it doesn't look overly difficult. Without the right equipment to regulate it properly there'll be a bit of trial and error, but it looks manageable. All you need once you get the back off is a screwdriver.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> All you need once you get the back off is a screwdriver.


I've not done it myself, but peeps on the Russian forum recommend using a toothpick, so you don't magnetise the movement and land yourself in a world of woe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I'm the same myself at times. Have a look at some videos on YouTube and see how you feel. I've never done it myself, but it doesn't look overly difficult. Without the right equipment to regulate it properly there'll be a bit of trial and error, but it looks manageable. All you need once you get the back off is a screwdriver.


would not hurt as I was going to replace the movement anyway mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Watchsmeller canny find any files for the BR blaster, heres my latest project, master chief helmet (Halo) give you an idea of what it looks like after its been put together
> 
> View attachment 1528742
> 
> ...


Cool ! Thanks for looking anyway Chico and don't forget to post some pictures she you finish it mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Watchsmeller canny find any files for the BR blaster, heres my latest project, master chief helmet (Halo) give you an idea of what it looks like after its been put together









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> would not hurt as I was going to replace the movement anyway mate


I think I'll get you to take a look at it bud. I'm wary. no matter how much the watch costs I'd hate to wreck an old mechanical

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think I'll get you to take a look at it bud. I'm wary. no matter how much the watch costs I'd hate to wreck an old mechanical
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 I mite have a go at regulating it first for you before pulling it a part mate got nothing to lose


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I mite have a go at regulating it first for you before pulling it a part mate got nothing to lose


Yeah if you don't mind mate ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I've not done it myself, but peeps on the Russian forum recommend using a toothpick, so you don't magnetise the movement and land yourself in a world of woe


That never crossed my mind, ha. I must log that in the memory banks for future reference.

I'm pretty sure the "metal" in the cheap tools I bought from ebay wouldn't be effected by magnetisation, but you'd never know.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah if you don't mind mate ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yeah just stick it in the post to me mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That never crossed my mind, ha. I must log that in the memory banks for future reference.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the "metal" in the cheap tools I bought from ebay wouldn't be effected by magnetisation, but you'd never know.


 I think in the case of pep it's his magnetic personality that make the clocks go fast hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think in the case of pep it's his magnetic personality that make the clocks go fast hehe


Well. .....yeah lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how did that song go from the specials lol very apt

This town is coming like a ghost town
(Town)
All the clubs have been closed down
This place is coming like a ghost town
(Town)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how did that song go from the specials lol very apt
> 
> This town is coming like a ghost town
> (Town)
> ...


I wonder if its the football


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I wonder if its the football


Oh, is there some football on?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I wonder if its the football


 there's football on lol news to me..... I got the t.v. on in the back ground but that's just for noise I got one of the t.v series finder d.v.d in and half listening to it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

book time night all


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to have to move some of the collection on to fund a new purchase. Really don't want to but work hasn't been kind lately and the watch I want is limited edition and probably not going to available for long so here goes. The following are likely to be appearing on Ebay over the next couple of days, same user name as here. PM me if any of you chaps want anything.
SBS Issue still sealed
Pizza, worn a couple of times but still boxed
Jaragar Monaco with a black/orange stitching strap and a stainless bracelet
Archive with tan and brown straps
2 Vostoks
HMT, nice but the crystal turns in the case
HMT Pilot
Seiko Kinetic, less than six months old

Gutted at having to sell some, I'll change my mind if work picks up this week


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> book time night all


yeah good nite mate .take it easy catch ya tomorrow


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to move some of the collection on to fund a new purchase. Really don't want to but work hasn't been kind lately and the watch I want is limited edition and probably not going to available for long so here goes. The following are likely to be appearing on Ebay over the next couple of days, same user name as here. PM me if any of you chaps want anything.
> SBS Issue still sealed
> Pizza, worn a couple of times but still boxed
> Jaragar Monaco with a black/orange stitching strap and a stainless bracelet
> ...


 I will be interested in some of these p.m me mate


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the interest chaps, PMs sent to interested parties. Away from the computer now until tomorrow


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

morning all garden time today the wet weather has made the grass and weeds sprout had better get stuck in


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> morning all garden time today the wet weather has made the grass and weeds sprout had better get stuck in


 yeah watch you don't get lost he he .. morning guy's so what are we planning to do on such a lovely day as this


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah watch you don't get lost he he .. morning guy's so what are we planning to do on such a lovely day as this


WEll, it is raining outside so we are going to... A barbecue. Typical.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah watch you don't get lost he he .. morning guy's so what are we planning to do on such a lovely day as this


Morning guys, Well as it's fathers day and after getting up to do my own breakfast! I'm going to get some washing in the machine, hoover the living room then go and buy some food so I can cook us a meal! typical sunday for me lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, Well as it's fathers day and after getting up to do my own breakfast! I'm going to get some washing in the machine, hoover the living room then go and buy some food so I can cook us a meal! typical sunday for me lol


That's the usual Sunday morning


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, Well as it's fathers day and after getting up to do my own breakfast! I'm going to get some washing in the machine, hoover the living room then go and buy some food so I can cook us a meal! typical sunday for me lol


 yeah I going to go clean my dads pond filter to day hmm lovely picking up the slime smelly pump out the pond and take the foam of and manly cleaning them fun a


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

My daughter has just begged and begged for me to take her shopping for a watch for me for fathers day! How could I resist really B-) 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I have been play with the hmt so I take it back out the case and I set the time it works fine leave it 5 minutes still fine give it a dam good shake still fine put it back in the case I have had a go at the metal sticking out and sanded it down line up the 12... close it all up give it a shake and yes the hands start to move round the dial like it loose I ant got a clue any one ?  

I thinking something to do with the winded


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I have been play with the hmt so I take it back out the case and I set the time it works fine leave it 5 minutes still fine give it a dam good shake still fine put it back in the case I have had a go at the metal sticking out and sanded it down line up the 12... close it all up give it a shake and yes the hands start to move round the dial like it loose I ant got a clue any one ?
> 
> I thinking something to do with the winded


have you tried putting it back together without the winder in, then you'll know if it's the winder or not


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> have you tried putting it back together without the winder in, then you'll know if it's the winder or not


 but with out the winder in would it not be lose anyway as it's not being pined in anyway


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but with out the winder in would it not be lose anyway as it's not being pined in anyway


can't you take the winder out with the movement in the running position? I just wondered if something else maybe inside the case might be dislodging the hands


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> can't you take the winder out with the movement in the running position? I just wondered if something else maybe inside the case might be dislodging the hands


 not really I would have thought because the winder is like a key that has bump like a house key that's not he right word but close enough to make my point is when the key goes in to the lock (or winder into the slot) it has tumbler and when the key fits a pattern and then it enables the key to be turned It the same with a winder I would have thought


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you to my daughter for my new watch, she knew just what I wanted lol 








And one for her too!









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I was thinking about running the marathon this year. I had thought about doing it last year, until I injured my knee. I went on to their website to check out the pricing an it was €75 for the marathon, and €20 each for the 5 mile, 10k, 10 mile and half marathon leading up to it. I think I'll just run out when it passes my house....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Thank you to my daughter for my new watch, she knew just what I wanted lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really went to town on hers lol. What is it, an EM special?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You really went to town on hers lol. What is it, an EM special?


lol, unfortunately I couldn't set hers as the winder is missing but at least it'll be right twice a day ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so were I have the arrows do you think this is the regulator screw ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so were I have the arrows do you think this is the regulator screw ?


The regulator is the lever attached to the balance wheel, if that's what you mean


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The regulator is the lever attached to the balance wheel, if that's what you mean


 but to fasten it up or to slow it down you would need to tighten or loosen this screw ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but to fasten it up or to slow it down you would need to tighten or loosen this screw ?


no, the lever does the speeding up or slowing down, have a look at this.

Budget Watch Collecting/Regulating - Wikibooks, open books for an open world


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The regulator is the lever attached to the balance wheel, if that's what you mean


 Is this what you mean so move it forwards or back to gain and lose time so that seem simple enough and as tomo said just trial and error to hit sweet spot ok pep mate send it over I will have a look for you mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Is this what you mean so move it forwards or back to gain and lose time so that seem simple enough and as tomo said just trial and error to hit sweet spot ok pep mate send it over I will have a look for you mate


yeah, pretty much. I've never needed to try it yet but it seems straight forward enough. just use tiny movements ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> no, the lever does the speeding up or slowing down, have a look at this.
> 
> Budget Watch Collecting/Regulating - Wikibooks, open books for an open world


 clock it first but I mite just save that link so thank you mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, pretty much. I've never needed to try it yet but it seems straight forward enough. just use tiny movements ;-)


 well with it being 20 minute lag I was going to give it a mm move to see mate I just got to work out weather that forwards or backwards on this model I would think backwards ?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> GA 100 with guitar. How about watch pics with hobby theme from you lads?
> 
> Lufty looks great mike
> 
> ...


Being father's day I had some time to reply on this. My other collecting hobby, one pin for every location I've personally visited. I don't normally collect t-shirts, this rare example makes a good display aid.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Thank you to my daughter for my new watch, she knew just what I wanted lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That white one is really sweet (sorry, awful pun)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well with it being 20 minute lag I was going to give it a mm move to see mate I just got to work out weather that forwards or backwards on this model I would think backwards ?


is there a +/- opposite the lever? + speeds it up


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Being father's day I had some time to reply on this. My other collecting hobby, one pin for every location I've personally visited. I don't normally collect t-shirts, this rare example makes a good display aid.


 lol I collect pins to I like enamel ones I got some Russian ones incoming and a Irish football one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> is there a +/- opposite the lever? + speeds it up


 yes here mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Some cars I'm sure some of you lads remember 





































The young lad got to hold the 6 nations cup










Oh and a cow










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Some cars I'm sure some of you lads remember 





































The young lad got to hold the 6 nations cup










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh and a horse ☺










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

What year was the cow? I don't remember that one..,.,


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

By far my angriest email yet.









I will fight them on the emails, and on the forums.
I shall never surrender.


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I bet Chico and I get our Parnises before your issue 1!


Ha. Probably.

So, is 4 months long enough to start demanding a free subscription with all the trimmings?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Moooman said:


> By far my angriest email yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet Chico and I get our Parnises before your issue 1!


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

If not a free subscription, at least the Chrono-ish RAF watch thats only for subscribers, just to make it worth my while.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Eaglemoss have announced they expecting a batch of issue 1 soon

Tracking shows its just leaving China ☺










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Eaglemoss have announced they expecting a batch of issue 1 soon
> 
> Tracking shows its just leaving China ☺
> 
> ...


F*CKING LOL


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

Haven't really been checking this lately, was it a Thumbs up or down for the Chronograph subscribers watch?
Because I do like the look of it. 

I want one, but dont want to pay however much in subscriptions just to get one.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

So Foxy gets a new shiny watch with blue hands










And The Bishop of Sheffield gets a new shiny crosier with blue hand piece.










What if these two masterpieces were to meet?

How would you ask the most holy man in the province to hang your watch from his most holy of holy's? 
Your grace, your emminence, father. .F&£K that. 
Best Weegie accent on and "Here mate seen as yer here, can a jist hing ma watch on yer hooky hing an get a photy tae show ma mates on the watchuseek forum"

Result


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> So Foxy gets a new shiny watch with blue hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be the pic of the thread so far lol. brill!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> So Foxy gets a new shiny watch with blue hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh I like that watch where did you get it?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Its a Fineat (Omega Aqua Terra Homage and very nice). Originally on a braclet I put it on a brown leather padded strap
Mens Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Day Calendar Business Gift | eBay
£10.97 from here


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Its a Fineat (Omega Aqua Terra Homage and very nice). Originally on a braclet I put it on a brown leather padded strap
> Mens Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Day Calendar Business Gift | eBay
> £10.97 from here


Wow thats cheap what's the quality like?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Only bad thing was the strap made it all to shiny but after googling images decided on brown leather otherwise i have no issues.
Came in at +8 seconds over 36 hours while being worn. So should only be about 1 minute ahead over a week.
Its auto, with winding and fast date change. Non hacking. Ticking is loud and double the speed of our mwc quartz (not as fast as vostok or hmt) but not intrusively unless thats somethimg that annoys you. Nice shiny case. Large well finished crown and exhibition back. Big bang for little cash. 5 week wait for arrival though


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Only bad thing was the strap made it all to shiny but after googling images decided on brown leather otherwise i have no issues.
> Came in at +8 seconds over 36 hours while being worn. So should only be about 1 minute ahead over a week.
> Its auto, with winding and fast date change. Non hacking. Ticking is loud and double the speed of our mwc quartz (not as fast as vostok or hmt) but not intrusively unless thats somethimg that annoys you. Nice shiny case. Large well finished crown and exhibition back. Big bang for little cash. 5 week wait for arrival though


You legend! Watch looks good


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Moooman said:


> Haven't really been checking this lately, was it a Thumbs up or down for the Chronograph subscribers watch?
> Because I do like the look of it.


It turned out not to be a chronograh in the end.
It had working dials, but they were day and date, not a chrono.

General concensus was a cautious thumbs-up as a day-date - but a definite thumbs-down for the description as a chrono.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

been busy today out in the garden using my phone to check updates have been wearing my infantry b&r homage, rubber strap makes the wrist sweat loved the pictures of the old vintage cars used to have a viva loved it going for a nice long soak in the tub I will take the watch off first of course


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Only bad thing was the strap made it all to shiny but after googling images decided on brown leather otherwise i have no issues.
> Came in at +8 seconds over 36 hours while being worn. So should only be about 1 minute ahead over a week.
> Its auto, with winding and fast date change. Non hacking. Ticking is loud and double the speed of our mwc quartz (not as fast as vostok or hmt) but not intrusively unless thats somethimg that annoys you. Nice shiny case. Large well finished crown and exhibition back. Big bang for little cash. 5 week wait for arrival though


Thats it I just ordered one


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> It turned out not to be a chronograh in the end.
> It had working dials, but they were day and date, not a chrono.
> 
> General concensus was a cautious thumbs-up as a day-date - but a definite thumbs-down for the description as a chrono.


Yeah i was aware of that, thats why I described in the post before that one as "Chrono-ish".

Dont suppose anyone has one they dont want?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I know this is very expensive for the MWC thread but this seems a lot of watch for the money?

Steinhart Marine Chronometer Ii For Sale in Drimnagh, Dublin from HDMI


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I know this is very expensive for the MWC thread but this seems a lot of watch for the money?
> 
> Steinhart Marine Chronometer Ii For Sale in Drimnagh, Dublin from HDMI


They steinharts are great watches, hence why i want one!!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> They steinharts are great watches, hence why i want one!!!
> 
> chico


I thought you'd like this one lol...is that a good price?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I thought you'd like this one lol...is that a good price?


defo mate its discontinued now and it cost 420 euros brand new

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/MARINE-CHRONOMETER-II-Roman,284.html

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> defo mate its discontinued now and it cost 420 euros brand new
> 
> chico


Yes I thought it was, out of my reach but looks great


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Its a Fineat (Omega Aqua Terra Homage and very nice). Originally on a braclet I put it on a brown leather padded strap
> Mens Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Day Calendar Business Gift | eBay
> £10.97 from here


It is very nice. I'm already resisting a Jaragar and Bagelsport, so that's another to add to the temptation list, doh!

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Yes I thought it was, out of my reach but looks great


Sure does mate, its getting close to you getting your solar, i canny wait to get mine!!

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Some cars I'm sure some of you lads remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember them, I owned half of them, but not the cow....... or the horse.. lol

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sure does mate, its getting close to you getting your solar, i canny wait to get mine!!
> 
> chico


LOL, just been on to GMT Minus 5 to watch the video again, I'm like a stoopid kid waiting for santy lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

So..
Big salutes to itmw, facilitator extraordinaire (cheque in the post 
I present the 1940s MWC Japan, worn over the flying suit, as intended








The crew were not happy bunnies today, can't think why?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Remember them, I owned half of them, but not the cow....... or the horse.. lol
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


I remember some of these driving around when I was a kid, they had a Hillman Minx there too, my dad had and orange Hillman Hunter and I remember the handbrake was beside the drivers door lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> LOL, just been on to GMT Minus 5 to watch the video again, I'm like a stoopid kid waiting for santy lol


lol its a good review, looks amazing!! I've watched every video of the 017 about 10 times!! lol

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> lol its a good review, looks amazing!! I've watched every video of the 017 about 10 times!! lol
> 
> chico


you two need to stop it now, you got me looking on creationwatches now lol I'm thinking orange monster ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you two need to stop it now, you got me looking on creationwatches now lol I'm thinking orange monster ;-)


Can't go wrong with a monster sharky lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> you two need to stop it now, you got me looking on creationwatches now lol I'm thinking orange monster ;-)











chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Can't go wrong with a monster sharky lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I really canny see the attraction to be honest!!

chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The Monster addiction is virulent but not inevitable - I still don't get it!
Maybe early exposure to Russian watches gives you immunity?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I really canny see the attraction to be honest!!
> 
> chico


I prefer the black monster. I like black it seems.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I really canny see the attraction to be honest!!
> 
> chico


it's big, it's chunky, it's seiko, it's orange! what's not to like lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> The Monster addiction is virulent but not inevitable - I still don't get it!
> Maybe early exposure to Russian watches gives you immunity?


not really I want all your watches oh d but I would also go for a combo monster about now lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's big, it's chunky, it's seiko, it's orange! what's not to like lol


All the attributes you pointed out should float my boat but there's just something that turns me away from it!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> The Monster addiction is virulent but not inevitable - I still don't get it!
> Maybe early exposure to Russian watches gives you immunity?


Don't feel the love for the ruskies either!! is there something wrong with me?? lol

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Don't feel the love for the ruskies either!! is there something wrong with me?? lol
> 
> chico


I don't feel it for the old, crusty, scratched, worn ruskies! or any crusty old watch for that matter lol my watches all have to be mint, my OCD won't allow anything else lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I really like the old ruskies 

Im missing my vostok at the minute lol I think I need to buy some more


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Talking of monsters and crusties, where's the shagmiester nowadays? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone interested in a new unopened Pizza. £10 inc postage pm if interested. 

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is it just me or do you guys have a list of watches you want in your head that you will buy at some point I mean I like the combo monster but I also don't won't to get it in case when I do it's like instant dislike to it I have done that in the past and I had to flip to try and get my money back so here's some of my list old Seiko 5 old Hamilton old tissot military issue like luch just to own not wear I could carry on so what's yours and do you have any particle orders In which to get them


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The British Soldier and my father's day up cycled air freshener on our way to work.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys I think it's going to be a lovely day today guy's girls so have a wonderful day what ever you are doing I think I mighty go shabby chic today and go with a old mwc watch before I flip it say frog legs anyone


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't feel it for the old, crusty, scratched, worn ruskies! or any crusty old watch for that matter lol my watches all have to be mint, my OCD won't allow anything else lol


I'm the exact same mate, i love that new shiny feeling!! lol

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm the exact same mate, i love that new shiny feeling!! lol
> 
> chico


any news on your PR yet? my sub has hit the UK on the 12th! just gotta wait for clearance thru customs now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> any news on your PR yet? my sub has hit the UK on the 12th! just gotta wait for clearance thru customs now


what do the pr look like again guys I saw something when trolling the watches websites late ..very late last nite 

US$85


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what do the pr look like again guys I saw something when trolling the watches websites late ..very late last nite
> 
> US$85


That's the one everyone wants but can't find! lol everywhere is out of stock. mine looks like this


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> any news on your PR yet? my sub has hit the UK on the 12th! just gotta wait for clearance thru customs now


No update since the 28th sharky, i emailed him this morning to find out whats happening and i will give him 2 more days to come back with some info then i'm asking for a refund, i should have done that in the first place and ordered it from the manbush, would have been wearing it by now!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> what do the pr look like again guys I saw something when trolling the watches websites late ..very late last nite
> 
> US$85


I have contacted all the sellers that i can think of mate, they have it on there site but none of them have it in stock, seagull have stopped producing the movement so i don't think we will see that particular model again!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I have contacted all the sellers that i can think of mate, they have it on there site but none of them have it in stock, seagull have stopped producing the movement so i don't think we will see that particular model again!!
> 
> chico


has turned into a grail now?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I have contacted all the sellers that i can think of mate, they have it on there site but none of them have it in stock, seagull have stopped producing the movement so i don't think we will see that particular model again!!
> 
> chico


 I have p.m a link were I saw it but you mite have tried the already but you never know mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it's let me add to cart and set up payment method so fingers cross guys for you guys I can't do the sale as no paypal  or I would try and get them for you guys 


dam I'm late see ya all later


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> it's let me add to cart and set up payment method so fingers cross guys for you guys I can't do the sale as no paypal  or I would try and get them for you guys
> 
> dam I'm late see ya all later


Most of the sites let you do that, then once you pay they tell you they aint got it!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> has turned into a grail now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


It's worse than that now mate it's a "moby dick" LOL

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I'm half way out the door I just stop to change watch. it was ok for knocking around the house in but not the really world lol so I going with chicos pip less daddy fanty lol how it look


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I bet the watchsmeller is pacing up and down waiting for his 1963!! :-d 

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Look what our pal kev sent me today




























Absolutely made up with this. Cheers kev!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what do the pr look like again guys I saw something when trolling the watches websites late ..very late last nite
> 
> US$85


That's the one, grab it!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Look what our pal kev sent me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great pep, would look even better on a tan leather pilot style strap!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331094715707?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I have contacted all the sellers that i can think of mate, they have it on there site but none of them have it in stock, seagull have stopped producing the movement so i don't think we will see that particular model again!!
> 
> chico


I'm sure I've seen the same movement in grey and brown faced watches still on sale, just not the blue Portuguese version.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm sure I've seen the same movement in grey and brown faced watches still on sale, just not the blue Portuguese version.


Yeah your right mate but once the sell out there will be no more!!

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I'm half way out the door I just stop to change watch. it was ok for knocking around the house in but not the really world lol so I going with chicos pip less daddy fanty lol how it look


Still looks good, even pipless. I thought watchsmeller was after a pip too, looking at the 99p jelly watches for the cheapest pip replacement?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Most of the sites let you do that, then once you pay they tell you they aint got it!!
> 
> chico


Let us know if you manage to find any, still no update on mine.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all. Beautiful weather today. Went out the bike wearing my HMT Kohinoor this morning. Might have to tackle my jungle of a garden later.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Almac said:


> Afternoon all. Beautiful weather today. Went out the bike wearing my HMT Kohinoor this morning. Might have to tackle my jungle of a garden later.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16











sent from my moto G 16


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> Afternoon all. Beautiful weather today. Went out the bike wearing my HMT Kohinoor this morning. Might have to tackle my jungle of a garden later.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


grass is growing like wildfire this summer!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I bet the watchsmeller is pacing up and down waiting for his 1963!! :-d
> 
> chico


Your not joking Chico it was my first night back last night after a week off with my back problems and I can't sleep. I keep waking up at the slightest noise. According to the DPD parcel site it's due between 13:00 and 14:00 today. Sod it I'm getting up and going downstairs to put the kettle on.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Still looks good, even pipless. I thought watchsmeller was after a pip too, looking at the 99p jelly watches for the cheapest pip replacement?


Oh yes the postie's been with my jelly watch with the donor pip on.










The DPD parcel delivery van has been as well !. .................










Pictures to follow shortly ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

My word, the number of additional Watches you've all purchased since EM started their collection. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> My word, the number of additional Watches you've all purchased since EM started their collection. Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


oh it's only a couple lol, well that's what I tell the missus ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

So here's my review of the seagull 1963 Chinese Air Force watch that I purchased from Julian at poljot24.de.

On first opening the box I was presented with a letter from Julian thanking me for my purchase and explaining the history behind the watch and also the reason why he, as a seller of strictly Russian watches stocks this Chinese one, the only non Russian watch in his catalogue. Just under this were the tan leather strap and the spare grey nato that comes with the watch.










Also in the top of the box is a copy of Julian's news letter with photos and prices of the cream of Russian watches that he's has for sale. Aficionados of Russian watches this would be of particular interest to you.


























Has that wetted your whistle ? Well let's get down to the nitty gritty as it were.
The packaging is superb with plenty of polystyrene for protection. 









I thrust my hand in and pull out these.............









A complementary packet of German/Russian chocolate biscuits ! Julian sure does know his customer base lol !

Another dip into the polystyrene and out gets pulled a cardboard box. Inside is a handsome wooden presentation box.


























Upon opening the lid I'm am instantly smitten and the wife now has serious competition in being the number one love in my life. The watch is simply stunning and all the photos I have been pouring over for the last few weeks do not do it justice.









I purchased the 38mm version with sapphire crystal and display back. The cost including shipping was €270 and with the wooden box and the two extra straps I think it was worth every penny.


























Upon closer inspection I noticed that the back had not been completely tightened up and was only "finger tight". This may be due to the watch having been fully inspected before it's departure and was quickly rectified by myself.










The movement is truly stunning. If only there was a way of wearing a watch so you can see both sides at once !

The delicate "champagne" colour of the face is beautiful and when the light catches the gold number markings I cannot seem to take my eyes off it. I particularly like the seagull logo on the head of the crown. Note that I performed the drop of water test to confirm that it is in fact a sapphire crystal and yes a perfect drop of water, it just sits there and refuses to spread.


















I have never measured my wrist before but in the interests of this review so as to give some idea of the size of the 38mm version on. I can confirm that my wrist is 7.5 inches and in my opinion the watch sits beautifully on. Neither appearing too large nor to small. People with bigger wrists my want to go for the bigger version but I wanted the same size as was originally intended.


























Here's is a picture of the watch with the leather strap placed over it so you get on idea of what it would look like on. It is not to my liking like this I much prefer it with the NATO on but I have now got a beautiful quality leather strap worth €21 that I can put to good use on something else.










To sum up the buying experience it has been a pleasure to deal with Julian at poljot24.de. Every email has had a swift reply and clearly he takes his customer care very seriously. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again this is how the customer experience should be and I would recommend him to anyone who is thinking of making a purchase.

Well that's enough from me I'm off to stare lovingly at my new love in my life it's been far too long since I had a really good look at it !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Oh yes the postie's been with my jelly watch with the donor pip on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I mite break my rules on how much I spend per watch and get me one of them.. I was going to wait and see if I can snag a second hand one at the right price... but I mite just go new and say screw it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So here's my review of the seagull 1963 Chinese Air Force watch that I purchased from Julian at poljot24.de.
> 
> On first opening the box I was presented with a letter from Julian thanking me for my purchase and explaining the history behind the watch and also the reason why he, as a seller of strictly Russian watches stocks this Chinese one, the only non Russian watch in his catalogue. Just under this were the tan leather strap and the spare grey nato that comes with the watch.
> 
> ...


Absoluetly awesome mate! Thats this hobby summed up in a single post and you can see your heartfelt delight witht the purchase, the biscuits are a great addition, especially to a guy in the thread!

Watch is beautiful, wear it in good health WS


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So here's my review of the seagull 1963 Chinese Air Force watch that I purchased from Julian at poljot24.de.
> 
> On first opening the box I was presented with a letter from Julian thanking me for my purchase and explaining the history behind the watch and also the reason why he, as a seller of strictly Russian watches stocks this Chinese one, the only non Russian watch in his catalogue. Just under this were the tan leather strap and the spare grey nato that comes with the watch.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful watch, and a superb review and set of photos. Now I want one!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Oops... My car service came in cheaper than expected thanks to a friend with a garage, and I have spent the difference on... This! A very lucky find indeed.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/parnis-power-reserve-value-strap-1043538.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Absoluetly awesome mate! Thats this hobby summed up in a single post and you can see your heartfelt delight witht the purchase, the biscuits are a great addition, especially to a guy in the thread!
> 
> Watch is beautiful, wear it in good health WS


yeah I told w.s that he's sends choco's to keep the matriarch happy but I think he may need a bag the size of a sack of potatoes at the minute lol  haha


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Watchsmeller that is beautiful mate, congratulations and wear it in good health buddy, great pics and review as well!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Watchsmeller that is beautiful mate, congratulations and wear it in good health buddy, great pics and review as well!!
> 
> chico


 I'm emailing that guy about my watch so I have ask him about your one mate I know you have spoken with him. But don't know when so I thought it would not hurt just waiting on his reply he has some nice watches and I think very well price in my opinion


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I'm emailing that guy about my watch so I have ask him about your one mate I know you have spoken with him. But don't know when so I thought it would not hurt just waiting on his reply he has some nice watches and I think very well price in my opinion


Are you talking about parnis shop mate??

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Oops... My car service came in cheaper than expected thanks to a friend with a garage, and I have spent the difference on... This! A very lucky find indeed.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/parnis-power-reserve-value-strap-1043538.html


Congratulations on your purchase Mike well done. That PR is proving to be rarer than hens teeth ! Enjoy it when it comes mate and don't forget, plenty of photos please mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Watchsmeller that is beautiful mate, congratulations and wear it in good health buddy, great pics and review as well!!
> 
> chico


Thanks Chico I can't stop lookin at it and smiling. The last time I acted like that was the days that the kids were born !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I told w.s that he's sends choco's to keep the matriarch happy but I think he may need a bag the size of a sack of potatoes at the minute lol  haha


It's going to take more than a bag of chocolatey biscuits to get me back in the good books ITMW :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Are you talking about parnis shop mate??
> 
> chico


 no military times one not telling everyone yet lol till I get mine then I will lol don't want to do like you did an kindly put up the link then miss out for your self lol ....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

That's the donor bezel pip glued onto the soki then, just hope I used enough super glue there's a fine line between enough and it squelching out all over the place.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It's going to take more than a bag of chocolatey biscuits to get me back in the good books ITMW :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 how about a world traveller mate would that help lol I got one issue 8 left as you can see in my sign lol I can modd it up for you chico mite even make up a design for her a chico ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> no military times one not telling everyone yet lol till I get mine then I will lol don't want to do like you did an kindly put up the link then miss out for your self lol ....


I've emailed Jackson a couple of times and same answer, no stock!! My cash is tied up till I either get my watch or get a refund!! Damm watches!!! Lol

Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about a world traveller mate would that help lol I got one issue 8 left as you can see in my sign lol I can modd it up for you chico mite even make up a design for here a chico ?


Yeah we could call it the "please don't put all my stuff In black bin bags love I promise next time I order something I'll make sure the account I use has funds in first" watch ! Though it may be hard for Chico to fit all that into the design lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's the donor bezel pip glued onto the soki then, just hope I used enough super glue there's a fine line between enough and it squelching out all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks spot on mate  get it spot on hmmmm


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Congratulations on your purchase Mike well done. That PR is proving to be rarer than hens teeth ! Enjoy it when it comes mate and don't forget, plenty of photos please mate ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


The watch I wanted and his straps are something else. Gorgeous.

...hope I get a refund from Parnis shop for the no show watch or I am in trouble...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Oops... My car service came in cheaper than expected thanks to a friend with a garage, and I have spent the difference on... This! A very lucky find indeed.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/parnis-power-reserve-value-strap-1043538.html


Nice find Mike, any joy from parnis shop regarding your refund??

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice find Mike, any joy from parnis shop regarding your refund??
> 
> Chico


I have raids Paypal dispute as dissatisfied with answers to my emails. On the one hand at least I get answers, on the other hand I expect at least my delivery money back! I think the watch has joined the watch box I bought from eBay in March somewhere in the Atlantic...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I've emailed Jackson a couple of times and same answer, no stock!! My cash is tied up till I either get my watch or get a refund!! Damm watches!!! Lol
> 
> Chico


no promise if he has I will grab one then it can be sort out once I get it ..if you have got yours so be it ..but if not it's sorted and I'm sure worse case I could flog it.. it's a wanted watch I would not lose out on it would I .... there's she's blows haha .. you know what I mean...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah we could call it the "please don't put all my stuff In black bin bags love I promise next time I order something I'll make sure the account I use has funds in first" watch ! Though it may be hard for Chico to fit all that into the design lol !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 got it let's call it the( pd..pam..sibbb) we could have it in a circle round the dial lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's the donor bezel pip glued onto the soki then, just hope I used enough super glue there's a fine line between enough and it squelching out all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an excellent result for 99p plus a blob of super glue


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> no promise if he has I will grab one then it can be sort out once I get it ..if you have got yours so be it ..but if not it's sorted and I'm sure worse case I could flog it.. it's a wanted watch I would not lose out on it would I .... there's she's blows haha .. you know what I mean...


If you get one mate that would be awesome and I would try my best to get the cash for it, but if I can't you will get shot of it in a flash! No clues to what you are getting then???

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If you get one mate that would be awesome and I would try my best to get the cash for it, but if I can't you will get shot of it in a flash! No clues to what you are getting then???
> 
> Chico


 I will p.m the pic mate can't show on here anyway...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That's an excellent result for 99p plus a blob of super glue


It was actually £1.99, I think the 99p ones were those little weird rubber "sports" watches. But even so try finding a bezel pip for that price on eBay. They're all Rolex ones for £12-15 each and at least my eldest got a free watch out of it. The oh problem is now my youngest wants one as well. I had to remind her that she "inherited" my EM pocket watch the other week. This is going to be a nightmare if they both get into the watch racket !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It was actually £1.99, I think the 99p ones were those little weird rubber "sports" watches. But even so try finding a bezel pip for that price on eBay. They're all Rolex ones for £12-15 each and at least my eldest got a free watch out of it. The oh problem is now my youngest wants one as well. I had to remind her that she "inherited" my EM pocket watch the other week. This is going to be a nightmare if they both get into the watch racket !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 lol mate I have two watches begging for a make over so one for each of the family lol how about it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol mate I have two watches begging for a make over so one for each of the family lol how about it


I'd feel a bit funny mate, I can't do anything for you at the moment what with the wife pulling the spending rug from underneath me :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd feel a bit funny mate, I can't do anything for you at the moment what with the wife pulling the spending rug from underneath me :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


swings and round abouts mate we all do what we a when we can ant that right chico.. so w.s don't worry about it now I will have a play later and see if a couple of world travellers will turn up but be warned them to are a bugger to get the second hand back on they normal end up in the bin lol who needs seconds anyway haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> swings and round abouts mate we all do what we a when we can ant that right chico.. so w.s don't worry about it now I will have a play later and see if a couple of world travellers will turn up but be warned them to are a bugger to get the second hand back on they normal end up in the bin lol who needs seconds anyway haha


LOL, yeah second hands are just for posers ! I'll not tell them I'll let you surprise them ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I got to say this for mwc watch least they are fairly sturdy as they can be play with striped and put back together ok


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I got to say this for mwc watch least they are fairly sturdy as they can be play with striped and put back together ok


I will try and find a nice couple of dials for they 2 mate

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I will try and find a nice couple of dials for they 2 mate
> 
> Chico


 could do but was gong to do the same dial you know what kids are like


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

one down when I can get the back on hmmm and test it for accurate so how we like it 

at some point I will have to treat myself to a back press lol.... I'm going to go clean a roof then try the back again lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> one down when I can get the back on hmmm and test it for accurate so how we like it


Your too good ITMW 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> swings and round abouts mate we all do what we a when we can ant that right chico.. so w.s don't worry about it now I will have a play later and see if a couple of world travellers will turn up but be warned them to are a bugger to get the second hand back on they normal end up in the bin lol who needs seconds anyway haha


Just paint a seconds hand on the dial.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm selling my second Lufty. www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231260779455?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE

I'll keep my finders crossed. Lol. I'm looking to get a Jaragar Monaco Homage.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Hi guys. I'm selling my second Lufty. www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231260779455?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE
> 
> I'll keep my finders crossed. Lol. I'm looking to get a Jaragar Monaco Homage.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Stuart, gutted, I have just bought a second Lufty.

As I was unsure whether I liked black or white and bought both, I will have a Monaco on carbon fibre strap ready for a new home very soon, if you are interested PM me. It will probably be the black dial I sell on, but may be tempted to part with the white dial instead if I get an offer I can't refuse!


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. I have some MWC watches going on eBay if nobody here is interested. Up for grabs are 2 Fantys' 1 Oz diver and 1 unopened in the box Pizza. PM Me if interested.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I've still got all the others, but I don't need two Lufty. Lol. Richard, keep me posted, but car parts may take precedence.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I've still got all the others, but I don't need two Lufty. Lol. Richard, keep me posted, but car parts may take precedence.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


It's Mike, not Rochard! PM me when you are ready and if I have still got them I will let you know. I am too lazy to actually sell them most of the time!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Watchsmeller how's the 63? The movement is superb looking thru that caseback! Wots the chrono like? 

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Watchsmeller how's the 63? The movement is superb looking thru that caseback! Wots the chrono like?
> 
> Chico


It is cracker love one here is a late fathers day gift


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry for piggybacking its the new £5 44 dday coin plus another watch case but no other watches yet


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Watchsmeller how's the 63? The movement is superb looking thru that caseback! Wots the chrono like?
> 
> Chico


Hi Chico, the Chrono works like a dream. Press the top button and you are rewarded with a little satisfying mechanical click the the red second hand sweeps round like a dream press it again and the same click tells you it's stopped and then press the lower reset button and it snaps back into the 12 position quicker than you can actually see it. It all looks even better from the reverse some of the little cogs that don't usually move whir into life and you can see the mechanism that activates it when you press the buttons it's gorgeous. I must have done it ten times this afternoon, I could never get tired of watching it. 
I know I may sound a bit biased at the moment but anyone thinking of getting one of these baby's will not be disappointed, front and back it's exquisite.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Have you guys seen the latest laughable watch in the EM collection, holy ....! lol

Maybe someone can post a link etc. im too buzy laughing at it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Have you guys seen the latest laughable watch in the EM collection, holy ....! lol
> 
> Maybe someone can post a link etc. im too buzy laughing at it


I've got to jump in the shower now before work but is there any chance someone could post the picture ? I love a good giggle me ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It's Mike, not Rochard! PM me when you are ready and if I have still got them I will let you know. I am too lazy to actually sell them most of the time!


oops. Sorry, I should've taken more time to read the name . . . *(sheepish smiley)*

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

:-d


The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi Chico, the Chrono works like a dream. Press the top button and you are rewarded with a little satisfying mechanical click the the red second hand sweeps round like a dream press it again and the same click tells you it's stopped and then press the lower reset button and it snaps back into the 12 position quicker than you can actually see it. It all looks even better from the reverse some of the little cogs that don't usually move whir into life and you can see the mechanism that activates it when you press the buttons it's gorgeous. I must have done it ten times this afternoon, I could never get tired of watching it.
> I know I may sound a bit biased at the moment but anyone thinking of getting one of these baby's will not be disappointed, front and back it's exquisite.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I could look after it while you are at work


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi Chico, the Chrono works like a dream. Press the top button and you are rewarded with a little satisfying mechanical click the the red second hand sweeps round like a dream press it again and the same click tells you it's stopped and then press the lower reset button and it snaps back into the 12 position quicker than you can actually see it. It all looks even better from the reverse some of the little cogs that don't usually move whir into life and you can see the mechanism that activates it when you press the buttons it's gorgeous. I must have done it ten times this afternoon, I could never get tired of watching it.
> I know I may sound a bit biased at the moment but anyone thinking of getting one of these baby's will not be disappointed, front and back it's exquisite.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


That is exactly what I wanted to hear!!! Lol enjoy mate

Chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Look what arrived today 









It seems to be keeping good time. I thought the colour would be more grey but ah well this one will be getting sold soon


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Hi guys. I'm selling my second Lufty. www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231260779455?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE
> 
> I'll keep my finders crossed. Lol. I'm looking to get a Jaragar Monaco Homage.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 one of the guy on here Is selling a jag mate put a request out can't remember who


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Once I've got money from the casio and *fingers crossed* lufty, I'll be ready. ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> one of the guy on here Is selling a jag mate put a request out can't remember who


That might have been me selling a Jag 

EM's latest triumph:


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> :-d I could look after it while you are at work


Thanks for the offer of being a watch sitter smeagal mate but for one night only I'm taking her to work just to show her off. I've been boring some of the lads at work to death about the '63 for weeks I think the least I can do is show them her beauty. Guess I won't be getting much work done tonight then ! I'd better make sure I fold my sleeve down then I don't get distracted on the M6, can you imagine explaining to the investigating officer the reason you crashed is because you can't stop admiring your watch ?!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That might have been me selling a Jag
> 
> EM's latest triumph:
> 
> View attachment 1530766


 crows foot now a triangle copyright issue except everyone else uses it


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That might have been me selling a Jag
> 
> EM's latest triumph:
> 
> View attachment 1530766


That British Army looks nice on the light nylon strap.

Mike, what's the difference between the white face Jaragar and Black face? is it just the colour?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Have you guys seen the latest laughable watch in the EM collection, holy ....! lol
> 
> Maybe someone can post a link etc. im too buzy laughing at it


do you an this one mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> :-d I could look after it while you are at work


 no chance mate I'm the official babysitter for that one hehe


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> That might have been me selling a Jag
> 
> EM's latest triumph:
> 
> View attachment 1530766


See if they even gave genuine solid stainless steel cases it would have made such a difference!! There's plenty out there that offers so much more for not much more £ !!

Chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Isn't that issue 8 with a triangle in place of the painted on dial?

Edit: déjà vu. I'm sure I've seen that before and had the same reaction.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be got the same one but the hands are a bit thinner and not lumed. I'm really starting to like HMT's (thanks ITMW) ! Ive just had an eBay message telling me the HMT soma super slim I ordered has just been dispatched today, now to play the waiting game :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> That British Army looks nice on the light nylon strap.
> 
> Mike, what's the difference between the white face Jaragar and Black face? is it just the colour?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Here are the differences:

Black









White


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> See if they even gave genuine solid stainless steel cases it would have made such a difference!! There's plenty out there that offers so much more for not much more £ !!
> 
> Chico


Think I'll stick with HMT's, mechanical for under a tenner ? No contest really.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Here are the differences:
> 
> Black
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmm.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you an this one mate


 the hmts from India must have vultures feet to get past copyright laws I will probably be on holiday when they come


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> no chance mate I'm the official babysitter for that one hehe


Your a sound lad ITMW I might write you into the will for it unless the kids kick up a fuss ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Just say the word when you are ready


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Here are the differences:
> 
> Black
> 
> ...


 I like the black one but I also like the strap on the white one


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like the black one but I also like the strap on the white one


I also have a blue stitched carbon fibre strap for the black one, which looks great.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I see lots of new avatars out there should I put up the casoki or just leave the cat


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I see lots of new avatars out there should I put up the casoki or just leave the cat


Casoki


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yesssss finally got that fuhuhjhh back on lol talk about act of patient lol I had to go away twice and have a coffee took be longer to get the back on then to modd the thing lol finish just testing the time on it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yesssss finally got that fuhuhjhh back on lol talk about act of patient lol I had to go away twice and have a coffee took be longer to get the back on then to modd the thing lol finish just testing the time on it


You must have steady hands and a lot of patience to be able to do that.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I see lots of new avatars out there should I put up the casoki or just leave the cat


 smeagal stays


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You must have steady hands and a lot of patience to be able to do that.


 well since I stop the pop yes a lot steadier and patience oh yes but it getting the back that does me head in lol I will get round to getting a back press I mite have done the two by now haha lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I see lots of new avatars out there should I put up the casoki or just leave the cat


lol. casoki

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well since I stop the pop yes a lot steadier and patience oh yes but it getting the back that does me head in lol I will get round to getting a back press I mite have done the two by now haha lol


I was given a Bench watch by a mate and after changing the battery I never did get the back on. Any tips?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I was given a Bench watch by a mate and after changing the battery I never did get the back on. Any tips?


 if you can take a pic I maybe be able to help mate


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Evening all. I'm not sure if I've committed some WIS crime or sacrilege or if I've done something cool....
This is a vintage vostok case with a new vostok dial fitted with a true to the thread 'inspired by' quartz movement. 
So I now have a Komandirskie that never needs winding, which takes most of the fun out of it - but it works and keeps excellent time!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

there you go I just got to give it a while to make sure the hands will past evenly and not catch or anything but they look ok mate  what do you say


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Evening all. I'm not sure if I've committed some WIS crime or sacrilege or if I've done something cool....
> This is a vintage vostok case with a new vostok dial fitted with a true to the thread 'inspired by' quartz movement.
> So I now have a Komandirskie that never needs winding, which takes most of the fun out of it - but it works and keeps excellent time!
> 
> ...


 slap that man in irons and stick in the darkness dungeons for crimes against watch-kind lol but yeah works but it's like have a porcher with a fiat uno engine where's the power lol  but well done job but I could be bias as I wanted that dial for myself lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well since I stop the pop yes a lot steadier and patience oh yes but it getting the back that does  me head in lol I will get round to getting a back press I mite have done the two by now haha lol


Strange things happen on eBay. The watch press I bought for 7.99 is now going for 59.99, wth?!?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Evening all. I'm not sure if I've committed some WIS crime or sacrilege or if I've done something cool....
> This is a vintage vostok case with a new vostok dial fitted with a true to the thread 'inspired by' quartz movement.
> So I now have a Komandirskie that never needs winding, which takes most of the fun out of it - but it works and keeps excellent time!
> 
> ...


oh...........

I vote crime lol
Was the movement broken?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> there you go I just got to give it a while to make sure the hands will past evenly and not catch or anything but they look ok mate  what do you say


Couldn't you square up the hour hand on the left hand one?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> oh...........
> 
> I vote crime lol
> Was the movement broken?


Yup I wouldn't have done that to a working one. Only because I liked the dial and figured a working frankenwatch is better than a none runner.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Strange things happen on eBay. The watch press I bought for 7.99 is now going for 59.99, wth?!?


 it's this thread talk about them .. put up couple of links to them and kapow trip price time lol it happen with archies , hmt, jag , back press that's why I'm keeping my mouth shut until I get mine I will have to call it a morris minor as not allowed to talk about them here lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Couldn't you square up the hour hand on the left hand one?


 yeah I will just waiting to see if it runs smooth first then it's a tweak to centre it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yup I wouldn't have done that to a working one. Only because I liked the dial and figured a working frankenwatch is better than a none runner.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 method behind the madness works but  but I say madness I tell ya madness


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yup I wouldn't have done that to a working one. Only because I liked the dial and figured a working frankenwatch is better than a none runner.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Ah that's grand then your right better a franken than a broken one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Couldn't you square up the hour hand on the left hand one?


 I have let it go to ten then tweak it to line up but I will leave till morning to see if it's running square now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ah that's grand then your right better a franken than a broken one


very much like an e.m watch he has to open it each day so he can write in the date lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chico/theoldwaoman can either of you guys send me the links for the balck and yellow Natos, i'd be forever indebted


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> chico/theoldwaoman can either of you guys send me the links for the balck and yellow Natos, i'd be forever indebted


here's the nato

Black / Yellow Stripe NATO Watch Strap : available in 20mm or 22mm widths (FL43) | eBay

zulu

20mm Nylon Black Diver Strap 3 Rings Yellow Stripe Watch Band fit ZULU Maratac | eBay

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> here's the nato
> 
> Black / Yellow Stripe NATO Watch Strap : available in 20mm or 22mm widths (FL43) | eBay
> 
> ...


Cheers bud 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> there you go I just got to give it a while to make sure the hands will past evenly and not catch or anything but they look ok mate  what do you say


Sorry for the delay answering mate I had to go to work, get the van and drive to Wigan ! Anyway they're looking belting ITMW you've worked your magic again mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Cheers bud
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/290967113413?cmd=VIDESC&varId=590154351524

This has the wider yellow band.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> chico/theoldwaoman can either of you guys send me the links for the balck and yellow Natos, i'd be forever indebted


Does that mean you've bought the solar diver pep?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> chico/theoldwaoman can either of you guys send me the links for the balck and yellow Natos, i'd be forever indebted


How about this one? Nylon Military/Diver Watch Strap/Band with Spring Bars - MoD/G10/NATO Design | eBay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Does that mean you've bought the solar diver pep?


Alas no. 25th, pay day 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just having a look back at 1963 watch for the price it has got to be top of my list for this year I will have to take the laptop off the wife and tell her Silverburn has burnt to the ground the shopping centre was built on the site of my old school they could have built a cinema instead oh I forgot they are now building one, back to watches since there is more watches in the other case I will have to get one out of the drawer as I do not want to disturb them.Its now book reading time Oh I showed the Chinese watch to the wife and she liked it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Alas no. 25th, pay day
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


i think the zulu suits it better with the bigger rings, it ties in with the chunky case

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

WatchSmeller i think these would suit your 63?

Beige / Red Stripe NATO Watch Strap : Heavy Duty : 20mm (FL91) | eBay

Red / Beige Stripe NATO Watch Strap : Heavy Duty : 20mm (FL92) | eBay

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> WatchSmeller i think these would suit your 63?
> 
> Beige / Red Stripe NATO Watch Strap : Heavy Duty : 20mm (FL91) | eBay
> 
> ...


Hiya Chico sorry about the wait replying, I had to drive back to the depot and the gaffer dragged my in the office for a grilling over my absence last week, sat in the brew room now. Anyway I digress. Yes I'm definitely feeling love for the first one mate cheers. I will have to save it to the watch list (no pun) on eBay as the wife has put the breaks on my watch spending 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> WatchSmeller i think these would suit your 63?
> 
> Beige / Red Stripe NATO Watch Strap : Heavy Duty : 20mm (FL91) | eBay
> 
> ...


Sorry about the delay Chico, work tend to get in the way of discussing watches sometimes !
I'm definitely feeling love for the first one mate. I will save it to my eBay and wait until the wife's rage has died down !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guy's and girls' so I thought it mite be Casio day


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I might go for my last outing with the Casio Edifice today 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Still only one bid. No reserve.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Folks, I received an email this morning, blue Portuguese power reserve back in stock!

http://www.parniswatch.net/?gOo=Z29vZHNfZGV0YWlscy5kd3Q=&goodsid=1266

Hope it's true, good hunting.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Put a link up Stuart.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Put a link up Stuart.


think this is it mate  Casio Edifice Red Bull Limited Edition EFA-131RBSP-1BVEF | eBay


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah thats it. Will keep an eye on that n see if temptation grabs me before the wife does


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Yeah thats it. Will keep an eye on that n see if temptation grabs me before the wife does


 looks v good.. but I don't really do analogue digital watches but saying that I did like that g-shock the other day lol I wonder if I doing a bob Dillon song ( the times they are a-changing)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning everyone. It's been a long night at work and it's time I went to sleep. It's time tucked this little baby up for the night.









See you all later.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231256532472?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE

Cheers ITMW. Yep, this is the link.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck Stuart, hope it gets a decent price


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Me too. :- )

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Folks, I received an email this morning, blue Portuguese power reserve back in stock!
> 
> [url]http://www.parniswatch.net/?gOo=Z29vZHNfZGV0YWlscy5kd3Q=&goodsid=1266 [/URL]
> 
> Hope it's true, good hunting.


How come it's always when you've got no money!!! Lol

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol me -three haha so is it this link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2312565324...SELLING_ACTIVE come on guys


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sorry about the delay Chico, work tend to get in the way of discussing watches sometimes !
> I'm definitely feeling love for the first one mate. I will save it to my eBay and wait until the wife's rage has died down !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


LOL think the beige with the red stripe was made for the 63!!

Chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol me -three haha so is it this link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2312565324...SELLING_ACTIVE come on guys


That just goes to the eBay.com home page.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> That just goes to the eBay.com home page.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


really it works for me lets try this does it work now  Casio Edifice Red Bull Limited Edition EFA-131RBSP-1BVEF | eBay


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> really it works for me lets try this does it work now  Casio Edifice Red Bull Limited Edition EFA-131RBSP-1BVEF | eBay


Yeah, that works. lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

on another note just had an email from my Chinese friends he's a no on p,r in stock or will be stock as of this morning but will be looking to restock if he can sorry chico mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


does look good don't it mate


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

It's a smart little watch, but I'm not really a Red Bull racing fan and the watch is a little too complicated for my busy stressed little brain. . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> It's a smart little watch, but I'm not really a Red Bull racing fan and the watch is a little too complicated for my busy stressed little brain. . .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


good brands ... does it have the original box and all that I think that makes a difference in price I will always pay more for all the bit that come with it when new lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep, on the eBay ad, I've got all the pictures. Original box all the paperwork and warranty card.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> on another note just had an email from my Chinese friends he's a no on p,r in stock or will be stock as of this morning but will be looking to restock if he can sorry chico mate


No worries mate, cheers for trying

Chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> on another note just had an email from my Chinese friends he's a no on p,r in stock or will be stock as of this morning but will be looking to restock if he can sorry chico mate


Did you see my comment on Parniswatch.net itmw? I've looked this morning and they're showing in stock.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey w.s ones ready for dispatch but had to do surgery on the other and it's back to trying to get the fuhvhjh back ....back on now grrrr


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Yep, on the eBay ad, I've got all the pictures. Original box all the paperwork and warranty card.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


that should make it worth more I seen one similar with a scratch and no box go £36.59 go figure


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that should make it worth more I seen one similar with a scratch and no box go £36.59 go figure


Yeah, I thought Ricciardo winning last weekend would've seen at least one more bid!?!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Did you see my comment on Parniswatch.net itmw? I've looked this morning and they're showing in stock.


 I did mate and thanks but I can't stand them personal lol it was that I was ordering a watch and they had the p.r on sale so I was trying to pick one up for chico mate but thanks anyway


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The post was good today


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Watching Jeremy kyle and a guy on.the stage is wearing a Putin lol. 

I hope it's not one or you guys lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Postie brought straps today! I'm loving the RAF even with the fake buttons!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> Postie brought straps today! I'm loving the RAF even with the fake buttons!


If you like fake buttons and even fake dials, how about this?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GR...&redirect=true&ref_=as_li_tl&tag=jessscoup-20

I bought one of these to play with and take the hands off etc. it wasn't this expensive when I bought it though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Watching Jeremy kyle and a guy on.the stage is wearing a Putin lol.
> 
> I hope it's not one or you guys lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


lol I thought I had slip by un-notice was not my baby any way the brhffch har har .. I can stand that kind of mindless dribble lol un-less it's judge judy lol she rocks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

still can't get the fkkkking back ..back on grrrrr


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Mr Postmans remembered me today.

2 Vostoks from Russia - & the infantry to replace the nonworking 1st attempt. 
Very pleased with all of them. Gonna be a tough choice deciding which to wear tomorrow 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Yayy, my postie has been too! It's not my parnis but it'll do for now lol. 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yayy, my postie has been too! It's not my parnis but it'll do for now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mate any delivery is a bonus, I don't like playing the "waiting on a parnis game" it's no fun whatsoever!! o| lol

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Mid afternoon watch change. I Like This! I feel like I'm cheating on the Edifice, though . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Lovely spot for a picnic


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

WoW! Just WOW!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Mr Postmans remembered me today.
> 
> 2 Vostoks from Russia - & the infantry to replace the nonworking 1st attempt.
> Very pleased with all of them. Gonna be a tough choice deciding which to wear tomorrow
> ...


Very nice. I'm assuming the Vostok on the bracelet is an amphibia? it looks like the "new" case shape, with much narrower shoulders than the earlier style.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Also, I've just updated my signature, this is gonna get long . . . it doesn't show on the tapatalk app . . lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> still can't get the fkkkking back ..back on grrrrr


Hiya ITMW I've just got up, how's it going mate hope your not having too much of a nightmare mate !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi everyone so my watch display case arrived today, what do you think ?










Points are awarded to the eagle eyed amongst you who noticed that the '63 is not in there, don't worry that bad girl is on the wrist ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, it has been a nightmare, my internet went down at 10pm last night and has only just come back on. I will try and catch up but not sure there is enough time! Tomorrow I have a long day in Sheffield working so if I lose track of posts now I might never catch up.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh for f-s sake, after all the hassle with Parnis shop and ending up buying a different watch which never arrived, yesterday I paid a huge sum of money for a Parnis Power a reserve all the way from Australia. 

Now ebay is FULL OF THE THINGS. I mean there are loads of them. 

Chico, seller BlueSky537 has them for £57.70 delivered.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Im very much enjoying this Fineat watch, but when I look at it I'm somehow reminded of American cream soda and Cornetto icecream cones. 
Am I mad or am I missing something obvious?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

New strap for jaragar 'alligator decor'


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh for f-s sake, after all the hassle with Parnis shop and ending up buying a different watch which never arrived, yesterday I paid a huge sum of money for a Parnis Power a reserve all the way from Australia.
> 
> Now ebay is FULL OF THE THINGS. I mean there are loads of them.
> 
> Chico, seller BlueSky537 has them for £57.70 delivered.


I'm watching it right now mike!!

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Very nice. I'm assuming the Vostok on the bracelet is an amphibia? it looks like the "new" case shape, with much narrower shoulders than the earlier style.


No it's a Komandirskie - 2414 mvmt

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi everyone so my watch display case arrived today, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about noticing the two pizzas and the Russia new sub diver hmmmm  and no still not got the friuuu back on yet where's my sledge hammer gone


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about noticing the two pizzas and the Russia new sub diver hmmmm  and no still not got the friuuu back on yet where's my sledge hammer gone


I've had the Russian sub diver for ages ITMW, it looks HUGE on my little 7.5 inch wrist and at 8 oz in weight can be a work out on its own if worn all day. It certainly gets some looks from people that's for sure !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I've had the Russian sub diver for ages ITMW, it looks HUGE on my little 7.5 inch wrist and at 8 oz in weight can be a work out on its own if worn all day. It certainly gets some looks from people that's for sure !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah I have sort of been like do I like them or hate them still can't make up my minds lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My week keeps on getting better. As well as a no show watch, buying a Power reserve and then them turning up on eBay the next day, and my internet cutting out for 18 hours, I have just had to replace a three week old tyre on my car after it got shredded by a nail!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I have sort of been like do I like them or hate them still can't make up my minds lol


I wanted one for ages but wasn't prepared to pay the ridiculous price that is being asked for them new on eBay. They are after all just a big piece of brass with a light chrome coating. I was lucky enough to buy this watch second hand on eBay for a lot less than a new one. I do like it though and the lume on it when fully charged is enough to read by !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Im very much enjoying this Fineat watch, but when I look at it I'm somehow reminded of American cream soda and Cornetto icecream cones.
> Am I mad or am I missing something obvious?


Very nice Fox. I've been looking at one for ages and I should just go ahead and get it it's only £11! Does anyone else feel guilty when they want to buy another watch or is it just me?

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Almac said:


> Very nice Fox. I've been looking at one for ages and I should just go ahead and get it it's only £11! Does anyone else feel guilty when they want to buy another watch or is it just me?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Your not alone Almac, I tend to feel guilt as hell when buying another watch !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm watching it right now mike!!
> 
> chico


I wonder who he had to kill to get 5 of those? ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> Very nice Fox. I've been looking at one for ages and I should just go ahead and get it it's only £11! Does anyone else feel guilty when they want to buy another watch or is it just me?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I sort of feel guilty but it amazing how easy it is to justify "just one more" lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> Very nice Fox. I've been looking at one for ages and I should just go ahead and get it it's only £11! Does anyone else feel guilty when they want to buy another watch or is it just me?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


No you're not alone. The guilt is there - along with a voice in my head saying "why do you need another watch?"

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I wanted one for ages but wasn't prepared to pay the ridiculous price that is being asked for them new on eBay. They are after all just a big piece of brass with a light chrome coating. I was lucky enough to buy this watch second hand on eBay for a lot less than a new one. I do like it though and the lume on it when fully charged is enough to read by !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah but it's new.. they are being made now and last few years .. they are hard to get the originals and they are steep in price but then the copy's do luck fun..might just have a punt if I see one on the bay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> No you're not alone. The guilt is there - along with a voice in my head saying "why do you need another watch?"
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Me too. I know I am mental for buying them but keel on doing it. I used to do it with guitars at least watches are cheaper and smaller though.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Very nice Fox. I've been looking at one for ages and I should just go ahead and get it it's only £11! Does anyone else feel guilty when they want to buy another watch or is it just me?
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


Absolutely not, i get a warm fuzzy feeling when i hit the buy button!! lol i mean jeeso look what your getting for £11, crazy

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Absolutely not, i get a warm fuzzy feeling when i hit the buy button!! lol i mean jeeso look what your getting for £11, crazy
> 
> chico


Yeah the warm fuzzy feeling is there - with excitement. Especially if it was an auction you one - even if you're the only bidder. The guilt comes some time later whilst waiting for the postman 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey w.s guess what I just found lol sitting in the kitchen


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey w.s guess what I just found lol sitting in the kitchen


Great, glad it arrived ITMW. How is it mate ? Is it as nice in the flesh as in the original listing photo ? Enjoy your watch my friend 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Great, glad it arrived ITMW. How is it mate ? Is it as nice in the flesh as in the original listing photo ? Enjoy your watch my friend
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah I'm going to wear it awhile before I disabled it and have a go with buffer on it


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I sort of feel guilty but it amazing how easy it is to justify "just one more" lol


Do you have a tipping point? Maybe negligible guilt for a tenner, or up to 25 quid, and nagging little voices in your head for anything above that?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Do you have a tipping point? Maybe negligible guilt for a tenner, or up to 25 quid, and nagging little voices in your head for anything above that?


The trouble is, all those tenners add up before you realise it. I could have probably bought a Rolex with what I have spent on cheap watches over the years.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The trouble is, all those tenders add up before you realise it. I could have probably bought a Rolex with what I have spent on cheap watches over the years.


You are right maybe a few high end ones at that home from work and sitting outside very hot today and nothing from the postman could be a while yet going to read through posts


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The trouble is, all those tenders add up before you realise it. I could have probably bought a Rolex with what I have spent on cheap watches over the years.


My son said to me if I had not bought all "those cheap watches" I could have bought one expensive watch. I agreed I could have but I would still have bought more "cheap watches"as buying only one watch would be boring.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> My son said to me if I had not bought all "those cheap watches" I could have bought one expensive watch. I agreed I could have but I would still have bought more "cheap watches"as buying only one watch would be boring.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


buying just one Rolex, nar I would have missed all the fun and learning and tweaking and the modding and the yes even the ones you bugger on the way you would miss the whole learning curve which in itself. so that's what watch collecting is.. you got to go thro a smogas board to find your thing I don't like Rolex I love a doxa t 750 but would I trade my whole collection for one no I don't think I would


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Well Chico is right look what you get for £11so I 've just bought one and you know I don't feel the least bit guilty.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Almac said:


> Well Chico is right look what you get for £11so I 've just bought one and you know I don't feel the least bit guilty.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I have a similar one calls a 'Curren' on its way. Will report my findings.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Wearing the one vostok that I have left


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Wearing the one vostok that I have left


is that gold or silver ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Its gold the gold on vostoks doesn'tshow up the best in some pictures


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Its gold the gold on vostoks doesn'tshow up the best in some pictures


you will have to start to sell back presses or sledge hammers lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Do you have a tipping point? Maybe negligible guilt for a tenner, or up to 25 quid, and nagging little voices in your head for anything above that?


Yeah, like you say up to maybe 50 max it's a bit of fun then over that it gets a bit more serious. the nagging voices aren't in my head, they're sat the other side of the room saying what you looking at now? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yeah, like you say up to maybe 50 max it's a bit of fun then over that it gets a bit more serious. the nagging voices aren't in my head, they're sat the other side of the room saying what you looking at now? lol


yeah under 30 good anything above you got to really want it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have a similar one calls a 'Curren' on its way. Will report my findings.[/QUOTE] I have a curren it looks ok but has a em sub dial if you know what I mean the leather strap is very comfy at least


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think I've lost out, I seen this a few weeks ago, of course added it to my ebay watchlist and then forgot all about it.

I fecking love this watch and i'm starting to worry I wont see one again :-(

Vintage Russian Made Slava Automatic MEN'S Wristwatch | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 1531975
> 
> 
> Richmondmike said:
> ...


I am getting one that looks like a Seiko 5, for my dad who abhors automatic movements and insists on quartz.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think I've lost out, I seen this a few weeks ago, of course added it to my ebay watchlist and then forgot all about it.
> 
> I fecking love this watch and i'm starting to worry I wont see one again :-(
> 
> Vintage Russian Made Slava Automatic MEN'S Wristwatch | eBay


look under slava mate and soviet


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am getting one that looks like a Seiko 5, for my dad who abhors automatic movements and insists on quartz.


 Mine looks like an em watch why the 31 days and does nothing if I had known i would not have bothered


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Mine looks like an em watch why the 31 days and does nothing if I had known i would not have bothered


At least the hand isn't painted on, even if it may as well have been.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think I've lost out, I seen this a few weeks ago, of course added it to my ebay watchlist and then forgot all about it.
> 
> I fecking love this watch and i'm starting to worry I wont see one again :-(
> 
> Vintage Russian Made Slava Automatic MEN'S Wristwatch | eBay


how about this one mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about this one mate


Those Russians made some crazy watches.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about this one mate


I was looking at that one a few minutes ago, I prefer the one that passed me by lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Those Russians made some crazy watches.


how this for crazy then mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was looking at that one a few minutes ago, I prefer the one that passed me by lol


also look at poljot there is some dam sexy one's out there look on ads there a gold colour one I have been so so so tempted to grab mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how this for crazy then mate


Gotta love it 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how this for crazy then mate


Yes, that is perhaps the most mental watch I have ever seen. Reminds me of an Action force figure I had when I was younger...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

another of my wants


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes, that is perhaps the most mental watch I have ever seen. Reminds me of an Action force figure I had when I was younger...


 funny you should put that diver pic up that was exactly what it was use for mate that's why it was so oversize and had the grid work on it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> funny you should put that diver pic up that was exactly what it was use for mate that's why it was so oversize and had the grid work on it


Yep, love my diver watches, but it prefer them a bit more conservative.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yep, love my diver watches, but it prefer them a bit more conservative.


 what your opinion of the doxa then say compared to a deep blue for example


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what your opinion of the doxa then say compared to a deep blue for example


I like the Doxa, reminds me of Seiko's range, and it is nice to see something different, as most divers are basically submariner or sea dweller clones. I have a 45mm Revue Thommen which is a sort of cross between a submariner and a Planet Ocean which I love. Weighs a tonne. It is 300m water resistant and would help you get down that low if you you went in the water with it on.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I like the Doxa, reminds me of Seiko's range, and it is nice to see something different, as most divers are basically submariner or sea dweller clones. I have a 45mm Revue Thommen which is a sort of cross between a submariner and a Planet Ocean which I love. Weighs a tonne. It is 300m water resistant and would help you get down that low if you you went in the water with it on.


 yes saw a couple of Seiko's diver from the 70's while back I loved to have had them they went for a £120 for the pair saw one of them that was not as good condition go for a ton you have to grab them quick when you see them I will dig the pic out in a minute I'm sure you would appreciate them


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes saw a couple of Seiko's diver from the 70's while back I loved to have had them they went for a £120 for the pair saw one of them that was not as good condition go for a ton you have to grab them quick when you see them I will dig the pic out in a minute I'm sure you would appreciate them


Seikos are great, affordable, practical, attractive. My daily wearer is a Seiko 5.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

still trying to find them god I got to many folders with to many pics of watches but in the mean time I sure these will be liked


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

got ya


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey blanchy this the one I laughing call the humbug


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning - I'm trying out my new infantry watch today. 
'Lufty' style dial. Day/date quartz movement. Square bolt down case & an 'inspired by' leather strap - all for under a fiver inc delivery from a UK seller!
The first one didn't work so the seller sent me another free of charge & let me keep the faulty one. So I have a watch & a spare case, crystal & strap for less than five quid.

Wound up the latest Vostoks & left them to run on test for 24hrs.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey blanchy this the one I laughing call the humbug


Haha I wouldn't mind one of them myself


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Haha I wouldn't mind one of them myself


yeah but they would cost about £50 quid and then the post but they are nice and they do a mini zero to I have a lovely one I got off oh d (thanks mate ) so they come in a white dial with black marking to


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ok now I'm confused. apparently RM tried to deliver a package this morning at 7am but I wasn't in, yes I was and awake! tracking says they left a card, erm no they didn't! The sorting office never answers their phone so I can't even check if they have it or not!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning - I'm trying out my new infantry watch today.
> 'Lufty' style dial. Day/date quartz movement. Square bolt down case & an 'inspired by' leather strap - all for under a fiver inc delivery from a UK seller!
> The first one didn't work so the seller sent me another free of charge & let me keep the faulty one. So I have a watch & a spare case, crystal & strap for less than five quid.
> 
> ...


 I think for my morning choice it will be an oldie but goldie lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Archie today.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Archie today.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


u boat today


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi all. Just rec'd toolkit & after advice on opening these 3. MWC infantry, soki & Timex chrono that stopped ages ago.
Never taken watches apart before but have done phone screen replacements etc.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

jonmac73 said:


> Hi all. Just rec'd toolkit & after advice on opening these 3. MWC infantry, soki & Timex chrono that stopped ages ago.
> Never taken watches apart before but have done phone screen replacements etc.


I just started tinkering with my watches after getting some basic tools, youtube and WUS are good for tutorials and help with basic tasks as well as more advanced stuff.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

got to go out.. but by the look of it the fanty and timex are pop backs so find the lip normally by one of the lug thin sharp strong knife slide in to lip apply pressure use the lug as a fulcrum and they will pop off. the soki is a screw back so to you need a screw back tool or a wide mouth needle nose pliers to take the back off if you need any help give me a shout later and If can I will mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all. I have had the monstrous blufty on since kev sent it to me.

This has had more comments than any other watch I've owned and all positive and I delight telling them it's a one off, unique watch 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got to go out.. but by the look of it the fanty and timex are pop backs so find the lip normally by one of the lug thin sharp strong knife slide in to lip apply pressure use the lug as a fulcrum and they will pop off. the soki is a screw back so to you need a screw back tool or a wide mouth needle nose pliers to take the back off if you need any help give me a shout later and If can I will mate


Thanks itmw. Sorted fanty & soki.
The chrono had shaped lugs not sure I can get back back on. Shd I take strap off first ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> ok now I'm confused. apparently RM tried to deliver a package this morning at 7am but I wasn't in, yes I was and awake! tracking says they left a card, erm no they didn't! The sorting office never answers their phone so I can't even check if they have it or not!


Did u get it sorted sharky?

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Did u get it sorted sharky?
> 
> Chico


Yeah I did, the postie brought me a card saying I owe some customs duty on it. so I managed to get to the depot and pay. got me a lovely watch that I can't get on my wrist lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Got a lovely watch this morning and here are a few pics 

























unfortunately because of the damn awful clasp pictured above I can't do a wrist shot as the clasp doesn't open fully as most do so I can't get it over my wrist lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Got a lovely watch this morning and here are a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice sharky!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Got a lovely watch this morning and here are a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great sharky, what you gonni do about the bracelet???

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks great sharky, what you gonni do about the bracelet???
> 
> chico


well I noticed that the links are identical to the ones used on the bagelsport so I though bung an extra link on so I can get it over my hand! simple or so I thought, as once I got it on I realised there were more than enough links already for my wrist so it was slopping about all over the place lol. I'm now considering using the bagelsport clasp but it's got polished parts to it so I'd need to take all the shine off with a rubbing block first.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I noticed that the links are identical to the ones used on the bagelsport so I though bung an extra link on so I can get it over my hand! simple or so I thought, as once I got it on I realised there were more than enough links already for my wrist so it was slopping about all over the place lol. I'm now considering using the bagelsport clasp but it's got polished parts to it so I'd need to take all the shine off with a rubbing block first.


That's a pain in the a**! what's the finish on the ceramic like? overall impressions?

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Exam results out and I finished college with a first


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> Exam results out and I finished college with a first


Congratulations mate, well done!! |> :-!

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Exam results out and I finished college with a first


Very well done blanchy, I think you should treat yourself to a new watch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Exam results out and I finished college with a first


Nice one blanchy! now get the cv done and send to all the F1 teams!

grear result!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nice one blanchy! now get the cv done and send to all the F1 teams!
> 
> grear result!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I have an interview for a masters in a few days


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Exam results out and I finished college with a first


That's excellent news mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I have an interview for a masters in a few days


If you do eventually work in F1 you can get us all a deal on a tag Monaco 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> If you do eventually work in F1 you can get us all a deal on a tag Monaco
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Haha looks lile I'll be heading more towards sustainability


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Thanks itmw. Sorted fanty & soki.
> The chrono had shaped lugs not sure I can get back back on. Shd I take strap off first ?


 I would not take the strap complete of as it's a fix pin so it could be trouble getting out and back in but I would pop the pin were you can adjust the size so you can open it out so it's not in the way it should be the same as the fanty but take a pic when you have open the bracelet up and I will have a look fist mate if you want I should be around for a couple of hours now anyway


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's a pain in the a**! what's the finish on the ceramic like? overall impressions?
> 
> chico


apart from the clasp its a great watch, the ceramic looks amazing! it's seems a well built solid watch. I did the water drop test too and the crystal seems to be sapphire. 








And the new clasp  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> apart from the clasp its a great watch, the ceramic looks amazing! it's seems a well built solid watch. I did the water drop test too and the crystal seems to be sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pity about the clasp, but it looks great!! enjoy!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Pity about the clasp, but it looks great!! enjoy!
> 
> chico


I've emailed the manbush to see if they have any different clasps, you never know. to be honest the one that came with it is very chunky with sharp corners and quite thick so I think this one may be more comfortable! ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> apart from the clasp its a great watch, the ceramic looks amazing! it's seems a well built solid watch. I did the water drop test too and the crystal seems to be sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya Sharky. That a gorgeous looking watch mate, enjoy 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Exam results out and I finished college with a first


That's fantastic news blanchy congratulations mate well done to you 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Exam results out and I finished college with a first


Well done mate!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I thought I might have a fight on my hands - straps from Ukraine & watch is from Russia. Seems fairly amicable, so far

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I sent a pm by mistake It said well done Blanchy and I also got good news from my son in law he got the job as Project manager at BAE Systems govan pleased for my daughter also


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, it's official. I have the smartest tv and broadband provider of all time. All services went down at 4. I gave it a while before calling up. What did I get when I called up? An automated message telling me to visit their website....

They were apparently upgrading their services, in the middle of the World Cup and right before a decent game ....

As I said, geniuses....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Well, it's official. I have the smartest tv and broadband provider of all time. All services went down at 4. I gave it a while before calling up. What did I get when I called up? An automated message telling me to visit their website....
> 
> They were apparently upgrading their services, in the middle of the World Cup and right before a decent game ....
> 
> As I said, geniuses....


Is that upc or sky?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've emailed the manbush to see if they have any different clasps, you never know. to be honest the one that came with it is very chunky with sharp corners and quite thick so I think this one may be more comfortable! ;-)


I've heard a few people complain about that clasp, new one looks better imho

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is that upc or sky?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


UPC. Got coverage back just before the first goal ....

Edit: Now it was supposedly caused by a fire somewhere in the Dublin area.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Exam results out and I finished college with a first


Well done mate!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's the Curren Quartz I got for my dad.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have just got my self another 2 watches from the infantry collection The one like the fanty except black electroplate with green face £8.00 including post and the one that chico sent to itmw all in £20. for both


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Here's the Curren Quartz I got for my dad.


 at least the date works


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> at least the date works


I did check,as a matter of fact!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have just got my self another 2 watches from the infantry collection The one like the fanty except black electroplate with green face £8.00 including post and the one that chico sent to itmw all in £20. for both


lol I'm wearing this at the minute but the one I trade with chico is a daily beater wearer.. you will love it mate but watch the pip lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I was bidding for a rotary diver style watch and the bids kept going up thats why I just went for those two


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I was bidding for a rotary diver style watch and the bids kept going up thats why I just went for those two


 if they was mechanical I think I mite have got a little collection say seven one for each day as beater watch lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> I have just got my self another 2 watches from the infantry collection The one like the fanty except black electroplate with green face £8.00 including post and the one that chico sent to itmw all in £20. for both


the infantry sub is a great beater watch mate.

chico


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would not take the strap complete of as it's a fix pin so it could be trouble getting out and back in but I would pop the pin were you can adjust the size so you can open it out so it's not in the way it should be the same as the fanty but take a pic when you have open the bracelet up and I will have a look fist mate if you want I should be around for a couple of hours now anyway


Thanks again itmw - just seen msg - didn't think of that. Will have a go and report back.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Thanks again itmw - just seen msg - didn't think of that. Will have a go and report back.


no worry's mate I will be around for a bit .. on that sort of note I have half fix the h.m.t but I found the problem but have not got a clue were it goes lol when I took the metal spacer out I turn it on the side so I could un-screw the dial and this fell out it's not for the minute hand I checked it's not for the winder don't think ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> no worry's mate I will be around for a bit .. on that sort of note I have half fix the h.m.t but I found the problem but have not got a clue were it goes lol when I took the metal spacer out I turn it on the side so I could un-screw the dial and this fell out it's not for the minute hand I checked it's not for the winder don't think ?


That looks like a cog that fell out of one of my HMT's when I took it apart to straighten the hands up!! there was a little slot near where the winder goes in, you can only see it when the face is removed! the winder goes through the cog as it's inserted back into place, not sure if this is the same thing ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> That looks like a cog that fell out of one of my HMT's when I took it apart to straighten the hands up!! there was a little slot near where the winder goes in, you can only see it when the face is removed! the winder goes through the cog as it's inserted back into place, not sure if this is the same thing ;-)


 I get ya I though the same there is a hole and a flat cog so I thought if it goes in side ways it would turn the flat cog but then I could not get the winder to go in ? I was wondering if its the underside cog if the second hand so that's why it's just flopping around I lock in place on the dial face but the cogs could be missing inside the mechanism so it lose because the second hand hour hand works fine and if you don't move it.... it works fine look ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I get ya I though the same there is a hole and a flat cog so I thought if it goes in side ways it would turn the flat cog but then I could not get the winder to go in ? I was wondering if its the underside cog if the second hand so that's why it's just flopping around I lock in place on the dial face but the cogs could be missing inside the mechanism so it lose because the second hand hour hand works fine and if you don't move it.... it works fine look ?


My winder was really awkward to put back in, had to do a lot of jiggling, if it goes into the slot easily give it a try, otherwise like you say it could be something else!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I get ya I though the same there is a hole and a flat cog so I thought if it goes in side ways it would turn the flat cog but then I could not get the winder to go in ? I was wondering if its the underside cog if the second hand so that's why it's just flopping around I lock in place on the dial face but the cogs could be missing inside the mechanism so it lose because the second hand hour hand works fine and if you don't move it.... it works fine look ?


There is always a bit left over, isn't there...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone had a Gigandet watch? seen these vintage rally styled quartz chrono's for £70, love the blue on that nato, great look for the price!

































trying to stay away from quartz but it's hard when they look like that!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> There is always a bit left over, isn't there...


haha ant it just........ if I don't move my arm at all it works fine lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My winder was really awkward to put back in, had to do a lot of jiggling, if it goes into the slot easily give it a try, otherwise like you say it could be something else!


 could be as the winder seem very easy to get in out before but if that had come out then it would be would it not ..I think I will take the fingers off and dial off again later see if I can get it to fit as there does not seem to be any other likely place it could fit with out opening the mechanism up completely


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

More post today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My winder was really awkward to put back in, had to do a lot of jiggling, if it goes into the slot easily give it a try, otherwise like you say it could be something else!


you mighty have something here I have take it apart again it wont fit as I thought but I thought all or nothing so I have tried to move the winder mechanism to the winder stage where you wind the winder up to make it run... the gap left looked on right I had to try it to different ways to fit put it when in and I pop it backs It work so far now to see if I fits when I have put it back together lol cheer's mate


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Luftys sold on ebay today. One, opened, for £5.02. The other, sealed, for £10.98. The demand is there. 

Mine has one bid at £1.37 and 5 days to go 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

fgekljuifhgr it's still rotating merrily I give up I glad my window was open or It would have go thro it haha


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231260779455?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Two Luftys sold on ebay today. One, opened, for £5.02. The other, sealed, for £10.98. The demand is there.
> 
> Mine has one bid at £1.37 and 5 days to go
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


if you want to flog some of mine I will trade some of them to you for your red bull mate if you want. How's it doing now ?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The Red Bull is up to 24... watchers, but still only the one bid.

The Lufty has 6 watchers after 2 days!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> The Red Bull is up to 24... watchers, but still only the one bid.
> 
> The Lufty has 6 watchers after 2 days!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 well if it don't hit the reserve mate.. my offer is a standing one  I am going to move all the one's I have listed in my signature if people are interested


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> The Red Bull is up to 24... watchers, but still only the one bid.
> 
> The Lufty has 6 watchers after 2 days!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Things pick up late on the last day,usually, once it hits page 1 of the search results.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Things pick up late on the last day,usually, once it hits page 1 of the search results.


true I normal set it to look at what auction are about to finish first good way to get an idea of prices for things


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well if it don't hit the reserve mate.. my offer is a standing one  I am going to move all the one's I have listed in my signature if people are interested


Are you off-loading all your EMs then ITMW?

Blimey at this rate I'll be the only one on here still getting them!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm just getting rid of my duplicate, still collecting and will cherry pick the specials.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Two Luftys sold on ebay today. One, opened, for £5.02. The other, sealed, for £10.98. The demand is there.
> 
> Mine has one bid at £1.37 and 5 days to go
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Best hope it sells before everyone realises that you can get every back issue except number 1 on EM's website now... https://www.mycollectionshop.com/military-watches

Just got a spare Lufty for my father in law.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Are you off-loading all your EMs then ITMW?
> 
> Blimey at this rate I'll be the only one on here still getting them!
> 
> ...


 well I made a display of the first six the best in my opinion and I will keep that but I did buy several of each issue so I going to keep the subby and pizza but all the rest yes..I feel the way they treated us wmc fans was disgusting if there is another pizza alike then I will grab a few but I'm not getting them just to complete a set


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Best hope it sells before everyone realises that you can get every back issue except number 1 on EM's website now... https://www.mycollectionshop.com/military-watches
> 
> Just got a spare Lufty for my father in law.


hmmmm. my description that they are out of stock has been ruled out then . lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> hmmmm. my description that they are out of stock has been ruled out then . lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yep, kind of wish I did sell my Lufty the other day, I could have just replaced it straight away! Ah well, father in law wanted one so at least it hasn't cost me £30 or more.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yep, kind of wish I did sell my Lufty the other day, I could have just replaced it straight away! Ah well, father in law wanted one so at least it hasn't cost me £30 or more.


 I see your giving them the one two with the sharks army you could give them the infantry too


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

just thought I'd share another photo of my Parnis sub! ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> just thought I'd share another photo of my Parnis sub! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1533151


That is a really nice /ahem/ Parnis.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> just thought I'd share another photo of my Parnis sub! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1533151


how about a group shot of your manbush collection!! lol

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> just thought I'd share another photo of my Parnis sub! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1533151


just thought I'd share another photo of my soki







first picture was bad


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> how about a group shot of your manbush collection!! lol
> 
> chico


you have to be careful asking question like that haha hmmm


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> just thought I'd share another photo of my soki


At this point I would show my Soki - but it's somewhere between here & China...

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. Got a new strap and put on the fanty and I think it looks good. Gives a different look to the field watch.








sent from my moto G 16


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> how about a group shot of your manbush collection!! lol
> 
> chico


I do hope you meant this! ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I do hope you meant this! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1533200


LOL superb!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I do hope you meant this! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1533200


I love the pilot.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> just thought I'd share another photo of my Parnis sub! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1533151


I'm loving that parnis sub Sharky, I'm a bit jealous !! LoL

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what's a Facebook Watch







?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> I love the pilot.


It's a great watch mike, highly recommend it!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what's a Facebook Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God knows but I'm not telling the wife about them that's for sure !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's a great watch mike, highly recommend it!!
> 
> chico


I'll go and save some money....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's a great watch mike, highly recommend it!!
> 
> chico


I still like the back better than the front lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's a great watch mike, highly recommend it!!
> 
> chico


the movement is a work of art isn't it  hey, yours looks better than mine lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I still like the back better than the front lol


same here bud!!



sharkyfisher said:


> the movement is a work of art isn't it


sure is mate, it's hard to buy quartz watches when u can get these for the same price!!!

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Luftys on eBay. One at £125, one at £99, a handful at £39-£30 and mine at £1.37. . . Hmm

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing my em homage watch today


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Should I get the stainless or PVD rings on the Zulu, for my Solar?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Should I get the stainless or PVD rings on the Zulu, for my Solar?


I'd probably go with stainless to match the case.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I'd probably go with stainless to match the case.


You're right Tomo, I just needed someone else to say it lol, where did the sun go!!!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got one of my hmts one to come


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You're right Tomo, I just needed someone else to say it lol, where did the sun go!!!!


I know! I walked in to town yesterday and had some sunburn on one arm within 20 minutes. I even got some sunburn on my back through my t-shirt, ha. Unless it clears up it looks like we're getting more rain today. It wouldn't be summer in Ireland without a bit (or a lot) of rain.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I know! I walked in to town yesterday and had some sunburn on one arm within 20 minutes. I even got some sunburn on my back through my t-shirt, ha. Unless it clears up it looks like we're getting more rain today. It wouldn't be summer in Ireland without a bit (or a lot) of rain.


That could be summer finished lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I doubt some people will mind a few cool days. It looked like we had an invasion of lobsters in Dublin yesterday. Any more sun and some of them probably would have spontaneously combusted.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have got to say the hmt military watch is really good, lume is great markings are good only drawback is the strap its mince. cant wait to get the other one new natos required


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have got to say the hmt military watch is really good, lume is great markings are good only drawback is the strap its mince. cant wait to get the other one new natos required


Yeah, the strap was my only complaint too. Mine came on a bracelet which was thin, noisy and crap. I have it on a 20mm NATO until I pick up something else (which might be a while as the NATO has grown on me).


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Should I get the stainless or PVD rings on the Zulu, for my Solar?


stainless!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been out to get car washed making something to eat for the wife then going to sit out in the sun for a spell had to take the day off work to take her to the anti cogollant clinic now using to many days that I should keep till later in the year


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> stainless!!
> 
> chico


Typical, the guy selling the Zulu is away till the 24th june lol...so for now I've gone with a nato  counting the days!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Very quiet today now looking at more hmts


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Before I get these on ebay is anyone interested, either one or all ? PM me, make me an offer. They are all running but need a bit of an adjustment for time keeping. 




































Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the white face dial nice ant it sharky mate . well I'm been scrapping crap and old paint of a porch roof for the last few hour so is should be ready to paint tomorrow ..bloody knacker now guys


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I've finally got out of bed and gone downstairs to put the kettle on and what do I find ? A parcel with two of ITMW's travellers in it for the girls  thanks ITMW your a legend and a prince amongst men !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm just a wondering if one of my good friends from over the water would sort out a Irish postal order out for me ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well I've finally got out of bed and gone downstairs to put the kettle on and what do I find ? A parcel with two of ITMW's travellers in it for the girls  thanks ITMW your a legend and a prince amongst men !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah got the back on in the end after it saw what I did to the hmt that peed me off ...it when on like a charm you have to show these watches who's boss haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the white face dial nice ant it sharky mate . well I'm been scrapping crap and old paint of a porch roof for the last few hour so is should be ready to paint tomorrow ..bloody knacker now guys


Yes, I like the white one but they are too small for my big wrists lol. I've been trimming my front bush today! ;-) so I'm a bit knackered too lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yes, I like the white one but they are too small for my big wrists lol. I've been trimming my front bush today! ;-) so I'm a bit knackered too lol


Far too much information Sharky ! I hope you rinsed the shower out properly afterwards ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Far too much information Sharky ! I hope you rinsed the shower out properly afterwards ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well I was going to ask what shape he had trimmed it into but don't think I will now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yes, I like the white one but they are too small for my big wrists lol. I've been trimming my front bush today! ;-) so I'm a bit knackered too lol


well I'm wondering if you fancy a trade on the white one mate I got a love lufty going or putin or a jap or one of the others mate ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I'm wondering if you fancy a trade on the white one mate I got a love lufty going or putin or a jap or one of the others mate ?


to be honest I'm probably gonna get rid of my EM watches at some point so don't fancy any of those lol you got anything else? ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> to be honest I'm probably gonna get rid of my EM watches at some point so don't fancy any of those lol you got anything else? ;-)


 I will have a look but not really unless you like quartz then I mite be able to do something got to Henley watches with fake dials I was going to use for parts but I ant go round to doing anything with them yet mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how about this it's a quartz but nice I will even put a new battery in it mate for you


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about this it's a quartz but nice I will even put a new battery in it mate for you


not my thing really 



is that my watch said:


> I will have a look but not really unless you like quartz then I mite be able to do something got to Henley watches with fake dials I was going to use for parts but I ant go round to doing anything with them yet mate


oh no, not fake dials! I just had an EM flashback lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> not my thing really
> 
> oh no, not fake dials! I just had an EM flashback lol


lol yeah I know I thought if they had left the dials off I would have worn them for awhile before using them for part it's shame they would look nice with out the fake bits I wanted the case to see if I could fix the pizza  they even still have the plastic on the front to stop the crystals from being scratch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get a diver survival cord, I can have engraved?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a diver survival cord, I can have engraved?


 do you mean this Paracord Bracelets, Survival Gear & Survival Straps because the diver cord to me is a bracelet you have that's got a cord wrap on to a bracelet you can un-winded ?  or you have what In the link mate 

http://www.survivalstraps.com/custom-dog-tag-straps/dog-tag-wide-survival-bracelet.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you mean this Paracord Bracelets, Survival Gear & Survival Straps because the diver cord to me is a bracelet you have that's got a cord wrap on to a bracelet you can un-winded ?  or you have what In the link mate
> 
> http://www.survivalstraps.com/custom-dog-tag-straps/dog-tag-wide-survival-bracelet.html


yea that's the one. but want one with a plain metal plate for engraving on.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> yea that's the one. but want one with a plain metal plate for engraving on.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 I can pick some thing up from Argos tomorrow when I go in to town for you if you want and post to you mate if that's any help 

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2198910.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2198082.htm


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can pick some thing up from Argos tomorrow when I go in to town for you if you want and post to you mate if that's any help
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2198910.htm
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2198082.htm


No we have Argos here lol. they're dog tags lol

you all watching the match now

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Match?........ What match?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep, 2-1 England I reckon. But nor confident enough to put a beg on.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No we have Argos here lol. they're dog tags lol
> 
> you all watching the match now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


yeah but I thought you got charge more their... so you want the first I put up but in steel yes ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yep, 2-1 England I reckon. But nor confident enough to put a beg on.


I'll be cheering on England. All the way till the final. though if they won the cup this time we might be let forget 66 lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'll be cheering on England. All the way till the final. though if they won the cup this time we might be let forget 66 lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 I will be watching paint dry mainly because of the press and pundits


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will be watching paint dry


Gloss or Matt? ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Gloss or Matt? ;-)


 Matt


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

They all remember 66 but I remember67


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'll be cheering on England. All the way till the final. though if they won the cup this time we might be let forget 66 lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 does this work mate Scuba Dive Flag Stainless Steel Dog Tag Pendant Charm Necklace Scuba Jewelry


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Dropped my hmt on the carpet whilst changing straps and it stopped gave it a shake and nothing happened opened up the back to see what was wrong gave the balance wheel a push still nothing thought it was gubbed and in a bad mood I slapped it hard against my palm and has worked ever since but I cannot get the back on will have to take it to a cobbler in the morning


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> does this work mate Scuba Dive Flag Stainless Steel Dog Tag Pendant Charm Necklace Scuba Jewelry


I'm dabbling with getting a tattoo on my wrist for my medical thing but I thought one of these would be better

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm dabbling with getting a tattoo on my wrist for my medical thing but I thought one of these would be better
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


how about a paracord bracelet and add your own tag? 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm dabbling with getting a tattoo on my wrist for my medical thing but I thought one of these would be better
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 I have seen some really nice medco bracelets mate .but you can get necklace and key chains and allsorts .. I saw a really nice one awhile back by chance let me see if can remember were


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how about a paracord bracelet and add your own tag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like this maybe, in black, i totally missed this when on this site earlier...cheers lads

Paracord Bracelets, Survival Gear & Survival Straps

ok i can do exactly whats i want on there 

http://www.survivalstraps.com/medic...survival-bracelettm-custom-medical-alert.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm dabbling with getting a tattoo on my wrist for my medical thing but I thought one of these would be better
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


plus some places wont let you tattoo your inside wrists and neck and throat and there one other I can't think now but saying that it's years since I have had a new tattoo so they mite have change the way they do things now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how about a paracord bracelet and add your own tag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many meters is on that and are they comfortable I have seen the watch one's and have thought about it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Something like this maybe, in black, i totally missed this when on this site earlier...cheers lads
> 
> Paracord Bracelets, Survival Gear & Survival Straps
> 
> ...


 ho about watch with the alert Medical ID Watches | Med Alert Watches | StickyJ.com


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Something like this maybe, in black, i totally missed this when on this site earlier...cheers lads
> 
> Paracord Bracelets, Survival Gear & Survival Straps
> 
> ...


 ho about watch with the alert Medical ID Watches | Med Alert Watches | StickyJ.com


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ho about watch with the alert Medical ID Watches | Med Alert Watches | StickyJ.com


Nah I'd be stuck wearing that watch all the time ....!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nah I'd be stuck wearing that watch all the time ....!


 don't know why it went up twice that's my first double post lol feel like a full member now haha 









1 5/8 Inch Stainless Steel Large Medical Symbol ID Tag
$6.95 
CR1944 -


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how many meters is on that and are they comfortable I have seen the watch one's and have thought about it


I think it's about foot per inch so that is about 8 feet, mine is comfortable 










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to wear my hmt military watch tomorrow so that I can get the caseback put on and that will teach me for dabbling with the watch in the first place the only thing thats keeping it on is the nato strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to wear my hmt military watch tomorrow so that I can get the caseback put on and that will teach me for dabbling with the watch in the first place the only thing thats keeping it on is the nato strap


 you should be able to screw it back on mate lie it flat on the back then slow just turn it and it will take mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you should be able to screw it back on mate lie it flat on the back then slow just turn it and it will take mate


ITMW that sounds filthy, it gets more like a Carry on film in here every day!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> ITMW that sounds filthy, it gets more like a Carry on film in here every day!


lol most thing's work with a good screw ha ha . I heard rumours their was football on tonight ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you should be able to screw it back on mate lie it flat on the back then slow just turn it and it will take mate


its not got grooves in the backcase


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol most thing's work with a good screw ha ha . I heard rumours their was football on tonight ?


I think Football is overstating what the England players were doing there. First match I have watched of the World Cup (cos it was on a a reasonable hour) and looks like the last!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> its not got grooves in the backcase


you got a pic mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I think Football is overstating what the England players were doing there. First match I have watched of the World Cup (cos it was on a a reasonable hour) and looks like the last!


 lol not my thing football I would rather watch paint dry


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol not my thing football I would rather watch paint dry


I tend to agree. I watch the odd England match, when there is nothing else on telly.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you got a pic mate


give me a tic


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I tend to agree. I watch the odd England match, when there is nothing else on telly.


well their hardly any thing worthy watch on telly at the moment is their I have mine on as background noise only


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well their hardly any thing worthy watch on telly at the moment is their I have mine on as background noise only


Mohave pretty much stopped using it, Netflix and Podcasts are the future!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Mohave pretty much stopped using it, Netflix and Podcasts are the future!


yeah I watch most of the things I watch on-line


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I usually catch most, if not all, of the games in the major international cups (Euros, World Cup, Confederations cup), but the leagues have lost my interest in recent years. I much prefer watching NFL as of late.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> give me a tic


I thought it would look like this mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I usually catch most, if not all, of the games in the major international cups (Euros, World Cup, Confederations cup), but the leagues have lost my interest in recent years. I much prefer watching NFL as of late.


yeah totally I use to love the late night nfl and the baseball as well


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought it would look like this mate


It is a new case l will get it sorted tomorrow


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to read my book gna


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah totally I use to love the late night nfl and the baseball as well


Yeah, I liked watching the odd game of baseball too. It was shown on the English ESPN Channel here until last year when BT sport took it over and turned it into a subscription service. Luckily the NFL is shown on Sky Sports. Just a shame that half of the games are on between 11pm and 4am...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to read my book gna


yeah take it easy mate speak to ya tomorrow


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I liked watching the odd game of baseball too. It was shown on the English ESPN Channel here until last year when BT sport took it over and turned it into a subscription service. Luckily the NFL is shown on Sky Sports. Just a shame that half of the games are on between 11pm and 4am...


I think it was on late night channel 5 with us but I don't think it's on anymore they start doing the late nigh super casino and bingo and all that you play by txt I think ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

How interesting is this!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1534454
> 
> 
> How interesting is this!


VERY ! is that a typhoon class sub on the dial ? What is it Pep ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

We'll lads my phone isn't working right and im going away for the weekend so I'll talk to yous on sunday


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> View attachment 1534454
> 
> 
> How interesting is this!


A Vostok clock? That'd look great in my Russian submarine garden feature I have planned for the summer......

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> VERY ! is that a typhoon class sub on the dial ? What is it Pep ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well I would say soviet era pocket watch or clock depends on size and as w. s says VERY .. lol morning all hope we all have a lovely day and hope old blanchy has a wonderful weekend away have speak to you on Sunday


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I believe having a quick look in to it. it is a 5ChM Vostok Ship Cabin Clock so not a bad call airfixer mate and if real there should be a date stamped in the top right of case lid with when made like 08-04 year and month 

look here

http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/?_nkw...dis=&LH_CAds=&satitle=russian+submarine+clock


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought I'd try the parnis sub on a nato, looks quite nice I think! The only problem with finding better\different straps is you end up with loads of spares lol 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

How do.

Having been unable to track down an MWC Zero this week, I scratched my ten-quid watch itch by seeing what I could pick-up on t'bay for around a tenner on 'Buy Me Now' (a kind of Cheap-Watch-Roulette). There were loads to go at, but I took a punt on the black pseudo-pizza below at a wallet-busting £12!

The verdict is looks ok at a distance (and if you keep it moving), but the build/finish qulaity isn't great, the crown-guard needs takking off and putting back flush with the case and the strap is a piece of cardboard nonsense (Black NATO with matt-black metalwork ordered as a replacement). But it is what it is and I quite like its big daftness.

In comparison, the MWC watches stand up pretty well in style and quality. I think we forget that, essentially, they are a ten-quid watch. So the Zero hunt goes on.

Have a good Friday guys.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hornetto said:


> How do.
> 
> Having been unable to track down an MWC Zero this week, I scratched my ten-quid watch itch by seeing what I could pick-up on t'bay for around a tenner on 'Buy Me Now' (a kind of Cheap-Watch-Roulette). There were loads to go at, but I took a punt on the black pseudo-pizza below at a wallet-busting £12!
> 
> ...


I got one zero that's up for trade /sale mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> VERY ! is that a typhoon class sub on the dial ? What is it Pep ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


It's a wall clock. I had a look and the available on meranom. Over 200 quid!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Got a bit of a dilemma,

i asked parnis shop for a refund for the missing PR replacement and he's replied that he will send the original watch that i wanted (portuguese) on monday with DHL shipping (at his cost). What to do? refund or wait??

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Got a bit of a dilemma,
> 
> i asked parnis shop for a refund for the missing PR replacement and he's replied that he will send the original watch that i wanted (portuguese) on monday with DHL shipping (at his cost). What to do? refund or wait??
> 
> chico


dhl will mean duties?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> dhl will mean duties?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Its that for defo pep?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Its that for defo pep?
> 
> chico


hmmmn. is almost a given with DHL. here in ireland anyways, they charge for the 'administration,' too. Will be small cost tho?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, I'd imagine you'll be charged on it. With DHL it's usually customs + their own fees. My cousin had a Street Fighter arcade stick shipped from America. The charges came to around 1/3 of the cost of the arcade stick. I'm sure it came through DHL.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Its that for defo pep?
> 
> chico


I've had duties with 2 of mine in the normal mail, I'd have thought even more likely with DHL. cost me £11 each time :-(


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

And creation use dhl lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, I'd imagine you'll be charged on it. With DHL it's usually customs + their own fees. My cousin had a Street Fighter arcade stick shipped from America. The charges came to around 1/3 of the cost of the arcade stick. I'm sure it came through DHL.





sharkyfisher said:


> I've had duties with 2 of mine in the normal mail, I'd have thought even more likely with DHL. cost me £11 each time :-(


I think i will take my chances with dhl i dont mind paying a wee bit extra just to get the bloody thing here!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Got a bit of a dilemma,
> 
> i asked parnis shop for a refund for the missing PR replacement and he's replied that he will send the original watch that i wanted (portuguese) on monday with DHL shipping (at his cost). What to do? refund or wait??
> 
> chico


Refund. It is never coming!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think i will take my chances with dhl i dont mind paying a wee bit extra just to get the bloody thing here!!
> 
> chico


so the watch you ordered is gone missing and he now has the watch you wanted all along? very odd?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> so the watch you ordered is gone missing and he now has the watch you wanted all along? very odd?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yip they are back in stock everywhere now!! after all that!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think i will take my chances with dhl i dont mind paying a wee bit extra just to get the bloody thing here!!
> 
> chico


it's worth a chance of you get the one you wanted originally, let's just hope it works this time ;-)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yip they are back in stock everywhere now!! after all that!!
> 
> chico


He boxed clever and held you up till the Portuguese came in lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Refund. It is never coming!


I hear what your saying mike but i'm giving him 1 last chance, don't know why though!!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> He boxed clever and held you up till the Portuguese came in lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


lol probably!!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well good luck, even with customs charges at least you will have it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Well good luck, even with customs charges at least you will have it.


That's my thinking as well mike, and if it goes pear shaped i'm still within the paypal claim time.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> lol probably!!!
> 
> chico


You have to admire his tactics. If this is the case lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> You have to admire his tactics. If this is the case lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I genuinely don't think it is cause every seller i contacted gave me the same answer that it would not come back in stock cause the movement was discontinued, then 4 weeks later, boom its back!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I genuinely don't think it is cause every seller i contacted gave me the same answer that it would not come back in stock cause the movement was discontinued, then 4 weeks later, boom its back!!
> 
> chico


Maybe all the enquiries inspired a new batch?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He boxed clever and held you up till the Portuguese came in lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Didn't think of that, but that's quite possible. Or fate was making sure Chico got the watch he wanted all along?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Be sure to ensure it still has the seagull movement?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow reading back I'm very negative on this. Rest assured lads it's not anything but pep in his devils advocate hat lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Maybe all the enquiries inspired a new batch?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I think you could be right on that pep



Airfixer said:


> Didn't think of that, but that's quite possible. Or fate was making sure Chico got the watch he wanted all along?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I hope your right mate lol



pepperami said:


> Be sure to ensure it still has the seagull movement?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I'll get it checked by him to make sure

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I hear what your saying mike but i'm giving him 1 last chance, don't know why though!!!
> 
> chico












Maybe this is why?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Maybe all the enquiries inspired a new batch?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


It would be a classic example of supply and demand, I don't know what a minimum batch size would be, but I doubt they'd have a problem selling them.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Maybe this is why?


Yip i would say that's why, stunning!!



theoldwoman said:


> It would be a classic example of supply and demand, I don't know what a minimum batch size would be, but I doubt they'd have a problem selling them.


+1 ^^

What was your purchase like with parnis shop cause mine & mike's went t#ts up??

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> It would be a classic example of supply and demand, I don't know what a minimum batch size would be, but I doubt they'd have a problem selling them.


The sheer amount of enquiries from this thread alone possibly sparked the reissue 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Maybe this is why?


lol I still don't see what all the fuss is about it's nice an all. but I just don't get it lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol I still don't see what all the fuss is about it's nice an all. but I just don't get it lol


From what iv read, people say it's not until you get it do you appreciate how good it looks with the blue steel hands and numerals on the white dial. hopefully i let you know soon what it's like in real life!!! lol

I mean, look at it!!
seagull auto movement
sollid SS case 
exhibition case back
decent leather strap
handwind & hacking
for *£46!!!!!*








chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I sort of get the blue hand the blue numbers this is one of my fav  but it just leaves me cold lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I sort of get the blue hand the blue numbers this is one of my fav  but it just leaves me cold lol


That's a nice rotary itmw, similar style to the parnis minus the skeleton part! i have always liked the IWC portuguese range that's why this is a must have for me, it's the closest i'll get to the real thing!! lol

chico


----------



## Hornetto (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I got one zero that's up for trade /sale mate


Have PMd you. Cheers.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I wonder if sharky has got one of the new PR's ordered yet??? 

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I wonder if sharky has got one of the new PR's ordered yet???
> 
> chico


;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> ;-)


that means the manbush has been to the Post Office!!! lol

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> that means the manbush has been to the Post Office!!! lol
> 
> chico


I don't think he'd post it that quick but yeah, just ordered one about 10 mins ago


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't think he'd post it that quick but yeah, just ordered one about 10 mins ago


|>|> new you couldnae resist!! :-!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ITMW wot about the black PR?? does that float your boat!! lol









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ITMW wot about the black PR?? does that float your boat!! lol
> 
> View attachment 1534934
> 
> ...


I like that one but no...im going to be good boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yip i would say that's why, stunning!!
> 
> +1 ^^
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know, and I really don't understand it myself. Mine was in Wuhan, then went quiet for about 8 days, appeared in Coventry as handed over to HMRC, then two days later was delivered, no duty to pay. I don't have the label anymore so I can't confirm what the shipping label/customs declaration said, but HMRC obviously didn't consider it worth charging me any import duty.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Yeah, I know, and I really don't understand it myself. Mine was in Wuhan, then went quiet for about 8 days, appeared in Coventry as handed over to HMRC, then two days later was delivered, no duty to pay. I don't have the label anymore so I can't confirm what the shipping label/customs declaration said, but HMRC obviously didn't consider it worth charging me any import duty.


I wish customs would ignore my parcels, I don't mind the £3.50 but RM making £8 out of me for basically doing nothing special apart from deliver it seems unfair lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Yeah, I know, and I really don't understand it myself. Mine was in Wuhan, then went quiet for about 8 days, appeared in Coventry as handed over to HMRC, then two days later was delivered, no duty to pay. I don't have the label anymore so I can't confirm what the shipping label/customs declaration said, but HMRC obviously didn't consider it worth charging me any import duty.


yeah it is strange my status said, handed over, wuhan, forwarded for export, that was on the 28th and no update since for myself or mike's! so fingers crossed this one just...well arrives!! lol

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I wish customs would ignore my parcels, I don't mind the £3.50 but RM making £8 out of me for basically doing nothing special apart from deliver it seems unfair lol


I think parcelforce charge a £15 handiling fee WTF!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> yeah it is strange my status said, handed over, wuhan, forwarded for export, that was on the 28th and no update since for myself or mike's! so fingers crossed this one just...well arrives!! lol
> 
> chico


I have one on the way, from Australia, as we speak. Just waiting for it to come, but at least I bought it from a known trusted seller (on this forum)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Barbecue tonight, and my daughter suggested Soki's sister as our time keeper.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ITMW wot about the black PR?? does that float your boat!! lol
> 
> View attachment 1534934
> 
> ...


YES ..


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

French foreign legion issue 11 pics released. Boring. Same as issue 1. https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossM...1641255348762/281640868682134/?type=1&theater


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> French foreign legion issue 11 pics released. Boring. Same as issue 1. https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossM...1641255348762/281640868682134/?type=1&theater


 mite actually have one of them got an idea with that one to paint the case black it would look cool


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Err, same as the British army but with a slightly different face? Desperate times.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Err, same as the British army but with a slightly different face? Desperate times.


Down hill rapidly.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Down hill rapidly.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well the pizza was the pinnacle of there success in my opinion then this


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well the pizza was the pinnacle of there success in my opinion then this


Personally I quite liked the froggy and the jap has defiantly grown on me but the fake sub dial Brit and the frankly laughable "£25" RAF "Chrono" were unforgivable and it looks like EM are still not bothered about their customers as issue 10 ad 11 look very poor as well. Never mind on the plus side the mag brought us all here where we cemented new friendships and introduced us all to so many possible Affordable watches and for that reason I'm glad.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Today is the anniversary of me starting work with my current employer. Worked for them 20 years. To recognise the achievement I get £200 to spend on Amazon. Guess what I've been looking at lol?
(On a side note I recently discovered the company I work for made watches until the 1970s - which I never knew!)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Personally I quite liked the froggy and the jap has defiantly grown on me but the fake sub dial Brit and the frankly laughable "£25" RAF "Chrono" were unforgivable and it looks like EM are still not bothered about their customers as issue 10 ad 11 look very poor as well. Never mind on the plus side the mag brought us all here where we cemented new friendships and introduced us all to so many possible Affordable watches and for that reason I'm glad.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Well said mate and all our money would be rotting in a dusty aul bank somewhere 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Today is the anniversary of me starting work with my current employer. Worked for them 20 years. To recognise the achievement I get £200 to spend on Amazon. Guess what I've been looking at lol?
> (On a side note I recently discovered the company I work for made watches until the 1970s - which I never knew!)
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


whats next on the hitlist then???

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Well said mate and all our money would be rotting in a dusty aul bank somewhere
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


got your care package mate lol ... had look at the watch and yes it running very fast so I have slow It down but as smeagal said right bugger with the back.. can't get the back... back on it's so I pop it in the lose hand hmt case went in a treat so now I got a nice one in a decent case I just got to get the timing down


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> whats next on the hitlist then???
> 
> chico


I quite like the look of the 1963 seagull. I'm open to suggestions tho 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got your care package mate lol ... had look at the watch and yes it running very fast so I have slow It down but as smeagal said right bugger with the back.. can't get the back... back on it's so I pop it in the lose hand hmt case went in a treat so now I got a nice one in a decent case I just got to get the timing down


Oh you got them already. 3 sausages? lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> I quite like the look of the 1963 seagull. I'm open to suggestions tho
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


depends what your after, auto/quartz, chrono, dress, or what about the seiko solar chrono??

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> depends what your after, auto/quartz, chrono, dress, or what about the seiko solar chrono??
> 
> chico


I think I'd prefer auto (got too many quartzs, thanks to EM) not keen on bling - chronos are good

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh you got them already. 3 sausages? lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


you could have but some white pudding in.. I love the Irish white pudding  yeah so I'm glad you did not have a go you would need a back press to put it back on


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> I think I'd prefer auto (got too many quartzs, thanks to EM) not keen on bling - chronos are good
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


what about the seiko skx007/9?

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I quite like the look of the 1963 seagull. I'm open to suggestions tho
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I might be a bit biased but the '63 is outstanding I can't stop looking at it










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> what about the seiko skx007/9?
> 
> chico


Most I've seen look fairly contemporary. I prefer the retro look.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I might be a bit biased but the '63 is outstanding I can't stop looking at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stop looking at your pictures of it lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I might be a bit biased but the '63 is outstanding I can't stop looking at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant argue with that!! its on amazon as well!!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Infantry sub arrived today still waiting for two


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I can't stop looking at your pictures of it lol
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


To. Be honest pictures don't do it justice. Depending on which way the light catches it you are rewarded with the beautiful gold numerals or the delicate champagne face being highlighted or the mesmerising deep blue anodised hands. In my opinion it has so much to offer visually as well as having the dated retro military look and the fantastic mechanical chronograph and don't get me started on the reverse !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Most I've seen look fairly contemporary. I prefer the retro look.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


What about the forthcoming lew & huey legends from fellow member Docvail?? don't get much more retro than that!!









Watches - Legends - Lew & Huey

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> To. Be honest pictures don't do it justice. Depending on which way the light catches it you are rewarded with the beautiful gold numerals or the delicate champagne face being highlighted or the mesmerising deep blue anodised hands. In my opinion it has so much to offer visually as well as having the dated retro military look and the fantastic mechanical chronograph and don't get me started on the reverse !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 Your making me jealous again


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about the forthcoming lew & huey legends from fellow member Docvail??
> View attachment 1535158
> 
> 
> ...


 Ithink there is to much going on I do like the strap though


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Two of the guys in work paid £85 for big bs you know what I mean I did not like them as you know right away who would wear a watch like that to work the real one I mean of course


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Deja vu.... Again...

The new preview is a plain version of the one with the painted sub dial and the one with the triangles, just with new hands. I wonder how they'll change it for the next issue... White dial?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Your making me jealous again


Sorry smeagal (lol). But seriously for the price of it it is not out of reach of us mere mortals, that's the point I'm trying to make. You could buy a few nice watches in the £25, £45, £85 price range as well as we all have done over the past few months and not be disappointed with any of the purchases BUT you could also not buy those 4-6 watches and for the price get a '63. I wouldn't have at this point in time afforded one but for it being my birthday and pooling all the birthday money I received but it's not an astronomical price for such a beautifully crafted piece of horological excellence.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about the forthcoming lew & huey legends from fellow member Docvail?? don't get much more retro than that!!
> 
> View attachment 1535158
> 
> ...


Hmm I've been looking at this picture - trying to find something nice to say about it......sorry - I can't.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sorry smeagal (lol). But seriously for the price of it it is not out of reach of us mere mortals, that's the point I'm trying to make. You could buy a few nice watches in the £25, £45, £85 price range as well all have done over the past few months and not be disappointed with any of the purchases BUT you could also not buy those 4-6 watches and for the price get a '63. I wouldn't have at this point in time afforded one but for it being my birthday and pooling all the birthday money I received but it's not an astronomical price for such a beautifully crafted piece of horological excellence.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I am only joking about the being jealous I could get such a watch most times of the year but hols comes first so after july I can get one if they are still going


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I hadn't seen it before, but it appears as though there will be a white dialled, plain version of the British soldier coming out. If you go to the MWC website and look at the picture of the collection in the watch box, beside the British soldier there's a white dialled version. 

Now I'm starting to think that if they do go all the way to issue 80 there'll be 30 or so variations of the British soldier ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I hadn't seen it before, but it appears as though there will be a white dialled, plain version of the British soldier coming out. If you go to the MWC website and look at the picture of the collection in the watch box, beside the British soldier there's a white dialled version.
> 
> Now I'm starting to think that if they do go all the way to issue 80 there'll be 30 or so variations of the British soldier ...


I have the suspicion your probably right Tomo

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

took the hmt to timpsons this morning and all he did was twist and click and the caseback was on,all he said was he used to doing it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I hadn't seen it before, but it appears as though there will be a white dialled, plain version of the British soldier coming out. If you go to the MWC website and look at the picture of the collection in the watch box, beside the British soldier there's a white dialled version.
> 
> Now I'm starting to think that if they do go all the way to issue 80 there'll be 30 or so variations of the British soldier ...


I have the suspicion your probably right Tomo

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> took the hmt to timpsons this morning and all he did was twist and click and the caseback was on,all he said was he used to doing it


How much did he charge you mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> took the hmt to timpsons this morning and all he did was twist and click and the caseback was on,all he said was he used to doing it


better man then me am still trying to do that with the case that had peps in original. still cant get it to close even try it empty lol I think I will get a back press for the bugger hmmmm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> How much did he charge you mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 Nothing I thought he would but didnt


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Nothing I thought he would but didnt


That's fair enough then 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> better man then me am still trying to do that with the case that had peps in original. still cant get it to close even try it empty lol I think I will get a back press for the bugger hmmmm


 if its the same the arrow pointsto the spring bar with the crown to the right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> if its the same the arrow pointsto the spring bar with the crown to the right


 sorry mate you have lost me a bit


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sorry mate you have lost me a bit


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


>


would you believe it my battery as died on camera but no arrows on mine ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> would you believe it my battery as died on camera but know arrows on mine ?


 I thought it was a hmt military watch sorry


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I thought it was a hmt military watch sorry


 looks very similar back but It was tight coming off so I think it's one of the ones that needs a back press would pop on no problems .. well going for a bath so speak later


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Hmm I've been looking at this picture - trying to find something nice to say about it......sorry - I can't.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


LOL i quite like the racing vibe a la tag monaco!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL i quite like the racing vibe a la tag monaco!!
> 
> chico


nah not letting you away with that. It looks like an EM attempt at a Monaco 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> nah not letting you away with that. It looks like an EM attempt at a Monaco
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


ok maybe not a tag monaco, but i like the look of them.

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ok maybe not a tag monaco, but i like the look of them.
> 
> chico


Sorry - I love F1 but still don't see the appeal of the tag Monaco either.

The pic you had definitely looks like an 'inspired by' effort lol 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey WS did you see this thread, get your pics into this 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-sea-gull-1963-story-1042570.html


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The Monaco is the only Tag I've seen that I would buy if I had the opportunity. To be fair, there are many watches that I would rather have than the Monaco, but I like it nonetheless


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am ambivalent about the Monaco. I thought the jaragar copies looked ridiculous but I bought one for a friend and ended up buying a second one for me. And a third. The is something cool and retro about its gaudiness that appeals to me.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Guys, I stumbled across Decamp goods' watch rolls on the Time Bum blog and fell in love. Erik, the creator, is making me a two watch full in maroon and black, gonna be amazing! http://instagram.com/decamp_goods


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Guys, I stumbled across Decamp goods' watch rolls on the Time Bum blog and fell in love. Erik, the creator, is making me a two watch full in maroon and black, gonna be amazing! Instagram


Not a fan of the rolls (unless there's tottie scone and square sausage on them lol) but they look top notch mate

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I couldn't sleep so was browsing the bay. Bagged a military hmt for just under a tenner. Is that a good deal?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I couldn't sleep so was browsing the bay. Bagged a military hmt for just under a tenner. Is that a good deal?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


A tenner seems to be the going rate for nice ones. I have seen them go for less, but never in the styles I like. Don't forget to factor in another five to ten pounds for a decent strap!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Today is a diver day, 45mm Revue Thommen 300m. It's weight will give me some exercise today.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> A tenner seems to be the going rate for nice ones. I have seen them go for less, but never in the styles I like. Don't forget to factor in another five to ten pounds for a decent strap!


Phew. I did zero research before bidding lol. It has this dial (image from google)








I thought it interesting having a mix of numbers/Roman numerals as markers.

Also - after seeing the next 2 offerings from EM I'm seriously considering whether to continue with it. How could they get it so right to begin with - then change?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Today is a diver day, 45mm Revue Thommen 300m. It's weight will give me some exercise today.


I like that, where did you get it? I really like the hands


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

By the way, for anyone remotely interested anymore, the next 2 watches came on my cancelled subscription!!! The French Froeign legion watch is more like a 1960's British nurse's watch but the british RAF/Army watch is ok, still not as good as the fanty though. I'll post some pictures when I can be arsed.

As an aside, i've now got shed loads of boxes and straps (I take the EM ones off straight away). If anyone wants them, let me know.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> By the way, for anyone remotely interested anymore, the next 2 watches came on my cancelled subscription!!! The French Froeign legion watch is more like a 1960's British nurse's watch but the british RAF/Army watch is ok, still not as good as the fanty though. I'll post some pictures when I can be arsed.
> 
> As an aside, i've now got shed loads of boxes and straps (I take the EM ones off straight away). If anyone wants them, let me know.


I don't suppose you got the display box too? ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Today is a diver day, 45mm Revue Thommen 300m. It's weight will give me some exercise today.


very nice watch, and you just reminded me that I have other watches besides the parnis watches lol so here is my today watch  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Also - after seeing the next 2 offerings from EM I'm seriously considering whether to continue with it. How could they get it so right to begin with - then change?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


they went greed on us and thought we would take any old ****e if it had a battery in It and hands hmmmm


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> I like that, where did you get it? I really like the hands


Hi, you can get one from Amazon. It'll set you back between £500-£600 but worth every penny IMO.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Here they are boys.... Er... I wouldn't wear one of these if you paid me. The French one is tiny!??

Oh and no free display box yet....



















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I went to a watch/jewellery auction here a few months ago with my cousin and they had a HMT on a NATO strap with a guide price of about €80 (which sold). I just had a look at their upcoming auction and the same HMT is back up with a guide price of €40-60. A quick ebay search would show that it's not worth half of that ....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Here they are boys.... Er... I wouldn't wear one of these if you paid me. The French one is tiny!??
> 
> Oh and no free display box yet....
> 
> ...


 the one on the left if I could paint the case black I might have that one but the other is well I wont go down that route we all know what it is hmm


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> I like that, where did you get it? I really like the hands


EddieVanWatchMan , you could go the affordable route and get the Alpha PO:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alpha-Pla...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item233ad1e6fc


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Mine came too today. Haven't made up my mind about them yet. 

Here's the preview pic for the 40s Brit paratrooper.










EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Soki came too - solved the 'too many watches' problem

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

4 months to the day. 36 emails later.










Their ineptitude is only equaled by their capacity to lie to their customers. Lets all as a community write an email to see what I can get out of them.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Wore my muddy today. Had an interesting morning. Being a city slicker I jumped at a friends offer of a visit to a bog lol.

We were 'footing' turf for winter firing










Back backing work but plenty of fresh air.

I wonder if any of you guys use moss peat in you flower beds. This bog is owned by Bord Na Mona,










This is processed in this bog

And this is a mountain of peat waiting to be baled 



















Needless to to say the muddy preformed beautifully in this setting, more than my back has 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello all been away for a week so it's taken two days to catch up.
Alpha mystery has been resolved, Customs snagged me for VAT on the delivery plus £13.50 parcel force charge. Ouch!
Still it's now due on Monday 
First out of the hat. The new donor Fossil Blue for my old worn out Warner Bros. watch arrived. 








The crown stem needs filing down by 1/2mm but I'm very happy with the initial result. It's been sitting in a drawer for 15 years because of the case damage now I can wear it again...








I think I might have broken the Fossil movement getting the crown out. I hope not but I'll look at that later on as there's been a few other additions to the collection too. More later.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Hello all been away for a week so it's taken two days to catch up.
> Alpha mystery has been resolved, Customs snagged me for VAT on the delivery plus £13.50 parcel force charge. Ouch!
> Still it's now due on Monday
> First out of the hat. The new donor Fossil Blue for my old worn out Warner Bros. watch arrived.
> ...


£13.50 that's an obscene charge.

Welcome back churchy 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moooman (Mar 1, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Here they are boys.... Er... I wouldn't wear one of these if you paid me. The French one is tiny!??
> 
> Oh and no free display box yet....
> 
> ...


I quite like them, do you not want them?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

As we're 'on topic' for the minute,
Issue 10.








Brushed case is much heavier than the (8) British Soldier and 
Issue 11.








Reminds me of an old timex
Issue 8 in the middle for comparison








I think any improvements that are promised by Eaglemoss are going to take a long while to surface, the next half dozen issues are probably already manufactured and on a boat from china, maybe even up to issue 21 as per the 'advanced list' for the moment I'm going to stick with the subscription.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My second watch box arrived today, so I took a quick family shot.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> £13.50 that's an obscene charge.
> 
> Welcome back churchy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Tell me about it. It's taken the cost of the alpha just over £100. Fingers crossed it lives up to the wait

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> As we're 'on topic' for the minute,
> Issue 10.
> 
> 
> ...


I like both these watches. Not sure I would wear the foreign legion tho - it's very small, but it probably is nearer the size of an original as watches were generally smaller in days gone by. 
British RAF is nice tho - definitely the better of the 2. The straps are the usual but do appear to be a bit longer than previous examples IMO.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

From the Australian collection. Top row 2nd and 4th looks OK but that little hands gonna be painted on. In fact 2nd row 1st and 3rd look nice. Bottom row, far right. hope these are the same as ours. I've noticed the large Japanese one is included (incidentally my Jap wont work and cant be assed sending it back so got a new movement coming to repair it)


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> From the Australian collection. Top row 2nd and 4th looks OK but that little hands gonna be painted on. In fact 2nd row 1st and 3rd look nice. Bottom row, far right. hope these are the same as ours. I've noticed the large Japanese one is included (incidentally my Jap wont work and cant be assed sending it back so got a new movement coming to repair it)


First of all .....I'M BACK !!! ..... long story short ....health issues , busy with work etc ...will not bore you all with the details .....

Secondly ....Like the rest of you kinda not liking what EM have been releasing in the last few mags HOWEVER .....If you look at Fox's pic above of the Australian magazine collection and look at the top row .....it looks like we could be rewarded if we hold out to issue 18 .....coz I spot EM's "version " of this on the top row...



fingers crossed !!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> From the Australian collection. Top row 2nd and 4th looks OK but that little hands gonna be painted on. In fact 2nd row 1st and 3rd look nice. Bottom row, far right. hope these are the same as ours. I've noticed the large Japanese one is included (incidentally my Jap wont work and cant be assed sending it back so got a new movement coming to repair it)


I could defo be tempted with the top row 2nd left, very nice, I wonder if we can get our hands on them?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> From the Australian collection. Top row 2nd and 4th looks OK but that little hands gonna be painted on. In fact 2nd row 1st and 3rd look nice. Bottom row, far right. hope these are the same as ours. I've noticed the large Japanese one is included (incidentally my Jap wont work and cant be assed sending it back so got a new movement coming to repair it)


Haha, just noticed bottom row second from right, the froggie diver in the inverted mode!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Haha, just noticed bottom row second from right, the froggie diver in the inverted mode!


Lol what is it with the photographer keep shooting the Froggy upside down?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> First of all .....I'M BACK !!! ..... long story short ....health issues , busy with work etc ...will not bore you all with the details .....
> 
> Secondly ....Like the rest of you kinda not liking what EM have been releasing in the last few mags HOWEVER .....If you look at Fox's pic above of the Australian magazine collection and look at the top row .....it looks like we could be rewarded if we hold out to issue 18 .....coz I spot EM's "version " of this on the top row...
> 
> ...


Good to see you back. Pizza mk2 looks good 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Is that Panerai's 60mm model that Sylvester Stallone wears?

Edit: yep, it is. If they release it here and it's 60mm then I may pick it up. It'll probably have a fake sub dial though. The real one either has a seconds sub dial or a power reserve sub dial at the 9 o'clock position.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Is that Panerai's 60mm model that Sylvester Stallone wears?
> 
> Edit: yep, it is. If they release it here and it's 60mm then I may pick it up. It'll probably have a fake sub dial though. The real one either has a seconds sub dial or a power reserve sub dial at the 9 o'clock position.


EM have stated on facebook after the complaints made about the British Army watch's sub-dial that there will be no more non working sub-dials in future releases .....so we will have to wait and see I guess .


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

David Church said:


> Issue 8 in the middle for comparison


Ta very much for that 'end-on' shot DC..:-!

I'm ordering NATOs in advance for my MWC watches, and am relying on those who have subs, to find out the sizes in advance.
(I have a very thick wrist, most MWC straps won't fit me, and even the longer ones are tight - NATO/ZULU straps are a godsend to those of us with a 'chunkier' disposition,)
Just held a steel rule up against the screen, and compared to no.8 (18mm) it appears that no.s 10 and 11 are 20mm and 22mm respectively...?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Ta very much for that 'end-on' shot DC..:-!
> 
> I'm ordering NATOs in advance for my MWC watches, and am relying on those who have subs, to find out the sizes in advance.
> (I have a very thick wrist, most MWC straps won't fit me, and even the longer ones are tight - NATO/ZULU straps are a godsend to those of us with a 'chunkier' disposition,)
> Just held a steel rule up against the screen, and compared to no.8 (18mm) it appears that no.s 10 and 11 are 20mm and 22mm respectively...?


10 is a 20mm
11 is an 18mm

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I think next weekend it might be time for my HMTs to go on eBay, if anyone is looking for a fine example, let me know before then. These are the two I have, both on upgraded straps.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> First of all .....I'M BACK !!! ..... long story short ....health issues , busy with work etc ...will not bore you all with the details .....
> 
> Secondly ....Like the rest of you kinda not liking what EM have been releasing in the last few mags HOWEVER .....If you look at Fox's pic above of the Australian magazine collection and look at the top row .....it looks like we could be rewarded if we hold out to issue 18 .....coz I spot EM's "version " of this on the top row...
> 
> ...


welcome back mate it would be a wonder to behold but I spy fake dial issue with that and if they put a fake dial on the pizza alike that would be game set and match on the e.m as I would rather use the ten for toilet paper instead  and would get better use of my money  have I said welcome back mate glad to have you back


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I wonder how kev turn the lufty in to pvd one ?  I would be tempted to do that with issue 11 and a lufty I'm modding


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been working all day been checking back posts and no desire to get em watches wearing the infantry watch today not to keen on bezel otherwise ok black nato strap pretty good so watch worth the money.Still waiting on the one I won plus paid postage for and the other hmt next week I hope


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been working all day been checking back posts and no desire to get em watches wearing the infantry watch today not to keen on bezel otherwise ok black nato strap pretty good so watch worth the money.Still waiting on the one I won plus paid postage for and the other hmt next week I hope


yeah I was painting tiles all-day but the porch roof looks grand if I do say so myself lol


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Evening chaps, just spent a while catching up on a couple of days worth and that we were actually on topic, nearly fell off me chair ) I did buy the Zero but havn't worn it yet
I have put some of the collection on Ebay to fund a new purchase , I'll happily end early for any of you fine chaps on here but I wont be that disappointed if they don't sell. Click on the link and see other items, they all go live in about an hour

Archive Watch, Panerai MM homage | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I was painting tiles all-day but the porch roof looks grand if I do say so myself lol


 My porch could do with being bulldozed but it is joined to next doors. It must be over 60 years old and looks it, It would cost a fortune to do it up and because of its position I cant get a cosnservatory built because of it I just have to keep painting it


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> 10 is a 20mm
> 11 is an 18mm


Cheers Airfixer - handy to know.
Looks like I might need another 18mm NATO (will see what the watch looks like in the flesh)

Must be the slightly different angles they're at in the pic, but strangely they both look to have wider lugs than no.8 :-s


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Cheers Airfixer - handy to know.
> Looks like I might need another 18mm NATO (will see what the watch looks like in the flesh)
> 
> Must be the slightly different angles they're at in the pic, but strangely they both look to have wider lugs than no.8 :-s


Yeah it does look like it in the pic. So much so I started to doubt myself, so - out came the ruler lol









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

MJ_London said:


> EddieVanWatchMan , you could go the affordable route and get the Alpha PO:
> 
> Alpha Planet 922c Black Bezel Solid Stainless Steel Brand New !!!! | eBay


Or you could try the new parnis PO homage









45mm
Sapphire crystal
Ceramic bezel
Miyota auto 
£100-110

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I wonder how kev turn the lufty in to pvd one ?  I would be tempted to do that with issue 11 and a lufty I'm modding


I think it was a PVD case he had and switched the dial & movement into it mate

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

who else is hoping that they lose the fake dial on the pizza alike if they have I will be buying a few like I did with the pizza. the case looks like a darling to me pity I have to wait 9 issues to get it lol I could have my morris minor by then lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think it was a PVD case he had and switched the dial & movement into it mate
> 
> Chico


 I have been painting the porch roof and I had to do the flashing you have at the top of the tiles and I had some metal paint left and I was wondering if that would work ?  any ideas anyone


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

£8 including postage uk seller looks like ones from India I will see on thursday


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. My Jaragar multi-dial automatic arrived this morning. Only one week to arrive from China. First impression ate good. It's working which is nice. I've managed to set two of the dials with the two push buttons but the 24hr dial moves when you move the hands and appears to be 3 hours ahead. Not sure how to sort that or if it's possible. The strap is not great but has the jaragar motif on the buckle.




















sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> £8 including postage uk seller looks like ones from India I will see on thursday


yeah I have saw a few tecs I got some one to bid on a couple but went above what I wanted to pay but that good for £8 did you get the auto or Manuel


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I have saw a few tecs I got some one to bid on a couple but went above what I wanted to pay but that good for £8 did you get the auto or Manuel


 manual


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> manual


 I like them.. here's a bit of useless info for you mate http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technos_(watches) about them I have a couple on my watch list lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Evening all. My Jaragar multi-dial automatic arrived this morning. Only one week to arrive from China. First impression ate good. It's working which is nice. I've managed to set two of the dials with the two push buttons but the 24hr dial moves when you move the hands and appears to be 3 hours ahead. Not sure how to sort that or if it's possible. The strap is not great but has the jaragar motif on the buckle.
> View attachment 1536622
> View attachment 1536623
> View attachment 1536624
> ...


Stick a £10 strap on it and look wot you have for £20!! Canny help on the gmt sorry

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My decamp watch roll is ready, just got to wait for it to make its way over from the USA now!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I have been painting the porch roof and I had to do the flashing you have at the top of the tiles and I had some metal paint left and I was wondering if that would work ?  any ideas anyone


I think you would need to spray it on for the best Finish, maybe you could try to age/distress it

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My decamp watch roll is ready, just got to wait for it to make its way over from the USA now!


ready made single watch roll


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> My decamp watch roll is ready, just got to wait for it to make its way over from the USA now!


Looks superb quality Mike, nice touch with the pics!

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks superb quality Mike, nice touch with the pics!
> 
> Chico


Erik at DeCamp took them to make sure I was happy before I paid. I have seen a few examples of his work on Instagram and in the Time Bum blog and it is outstanding. Everything is done by hand, measuring, cutting, stitching, and I think it is a really cool way of taking a couple of watches on a trip. Last time I went on holiday I drove there wearing two watches, this way I can out a watch or two safely away in something built to last.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all. My Jaragar multi-dial automatic arrived this morning. Only one week to arrive from China. First impression ate good. It's working which is nice. I've managed to set two of the dials with the two push buttons but the 24hr dial moves when you move the hands and appears to be 3 hours ahead. Not sure how to sort that or if it's possible. The strap is not great but has the jaragar motif on the buckle


I would change the strap but keep the buckle


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I would change the strap but keep the buckle


I did that with mine, although I am trying a deployment clasp right now, I am not getting in well with it so may revert to the buckle again.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I would change the strap but keep the buckle


Yes I think I'll do that. Here's another picture with a better strap on it.








sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Have you got a close up of the dial? It looks textured. Mine is textured, never seen it on such a cheap watch before. Yours looks pretty.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This seems like a good price, 80e and no hassles waiting for it to come from asia?

Submariner Gmt For Sale in Clondalkin, Dublin from kins342


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Have you got a close up of the dial? It looks textured. Mine is textured, never seen it on such a cheap watch before. Yours looks pretty.


With the naked eye and aided by my reading glasses the dial looks textured but the pictures from my phone don't really show it well








sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Almac said:


> With the naked eye and aided by my reading glasses the dial looks textured but the pictures from my phone don't really show it well
> View attachment 1536717
> 
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


I like that pattern on the dial, and I like north the shape and colour of the hands. Is your GMT right now? It looks like it is. Might get one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This seems like a good price, 80e and no hassles waiting for it to come from asia?
> 
> Submariner Gmt For Sale in Clondalkin, Dublin from kins342


that's on my watch list on there mate .. very tempted to go for a push to see what I could talk him down to lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Erik at DeCamp took them to make sure I was happy before I paid. I have seen a few examples of his work on Instagram and in the Time Bum blog and it is outstanding. Everything is done by hand, measuring, cutting, stitching, and I think it is a really cool way of taking a couple of watches on a trip. Last time I went on holiday I drove there wearing two watches, this way I can out a watch or two safely away in something built to last.


Sounds like that's the kind of guy you want to deal with good CS goes along way! I like the Time Bum blog about his homemade watch storage drawer, that would be a nice storage solution for the mwc collectors!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's on my watch list on there mate .. very tempted to go for a push to see what I could talk him down to lol


Says he's selling to put away against a monster so I guess he knows his watches


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes the 24r dial does appear right now. I'll see if of stays that way

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Says he's selling to put away against a monster so I guess he knows his watches


 that other watch might have sold if the meet goes thru


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that other watch might have sold if the meet goes thru


I don't think there's much call for Parnis in Ireland, he might struggle to sell that on adverts?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I don't think there's much call for Parnis in Ireland, he might struggle to sell that on adverts?


 If I cant get the one I want I mighty see if I can get a deal on it but he's got meet as the only option so I mite have to take someone in to going for me


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> If I cant get the one I want I mighty see if I can get a deal on it but he's got meet as the only option so I mite have to take someone in to going for me


I think you'll have to move to Ireland, for the white pudding and watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think you'll have to move to Ireland, for the white pudding and watches


and don't be forgetting the lovely red haired green eye Irish girls lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and don't be forgetting the lovely red haired green eye and Irish girls lol


I'm moving over there!


----------



## EddieVanWatchMan (Apr 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Or you could try the new parnis PO homage
> 
> View attachment 1536588
> 
> ...


Nice, I've got to get me Parnis at some point


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Same cheap strap as the others, but put it on a NATO & it ain't half bad!

Trying my new Soki on a NATO too - the bracelets a bit tight & uncomfortable. 
Not sure if black & red is too much on a black & red watch. What you guys think?









Morning btw 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Same cheap strap as the others, but put it on a NATO & it ain't half bad!
> 
> Morning btw
> 
> ...


do really want to say something nice about it and all can I says is the hands and case mighty come in handy lol the dial is straight in bin sorry guys lol

an o yes have a wonderful day guys and girls 

agus do mo chairde na hÉireann tá súil agam an ghrian breá i gcónaí leat


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do really want to say something nice about it and all can I says is the hands and case mighty come in handy lol the dial is straight in bin sorry guys lol


I agree, they really could have tried harder with it ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Same cheap strap as the others, but put it on a NATO & it ain't half bad!
> 
> Trying my new Soki on a NATO too - the bracelets a bit tight & uncomfortable.
> Not sure if black & red is too much on a black & red watch. What you guys think?
> ...


I like the bold red and black.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do really want to say something nice about it and all can I says is the hands and case mighty come in handy lol the dial is straight in bin sorry guys lol
> 
> an o yes have a wonderful day guys and girls
> 
> agus do mo chairde na hÉireann tá súil agam an ghrian breá i gcónaí leat


It's a brushed finish case, similar to the Fanty. 
I like it, but wish it had an arrow mark instead of a triangle.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

EddieVanWatchMan said:


> Nice, I've got to get me Parnis at some point


Defo Eddie, the PO homage is a good looking watch for the money, a bit more expensive than most parnis but the specs speak for themselves!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo Eddie, the PO homage is a good looking watch for the money, a bit more expensive than most parnis but the specs speak for themselves!
> 
> chico


I've not got that one............yet! lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hi guys/girls my lufty mid modding what do you think ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hi guys/girls my lufty mid modding what do you think ?


Paint?

Good luck mate 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Paint?
> 
> Good luck mate
> 
> ...


 yeah but I think I will have to maybe spray is as chico said as the paint is a layer and I wonder if it will scratch off ?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

New "True Bond" heavy duty 3 ring Zulu on the SOKI.
So much thicker and heavier than those thin nylon Nato's.
Not cheap but feels so much better to wear. From Geckota


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hi guys/girls my lufty mid modding what do you think ?


did you give the shiny chrome a good sand down first or there will be no key for the paint to grip to?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> did you give the shiny chrome a good sand down first or there will be no key for the paint to grip to?


 no I got some paint that like a coating type paint that should go straight over and do like a plastic layer over it  but I think this type of paint is prone to scratching I think I mite get some spray paint and have another go


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah but I think I will have to maybe spray is as chico said as the paint is a layer and I wonder if it will scratch off ?


 If you have clear lacquer varnish it may help


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> New "True Bond" heavy duty 3 ring Zulu on the SOKI.
> So much thicker and heavier than those thin nylon Nato's.
> Not cheap but feels so much better to wear. From Geckota


Geckota are my strap supplier of choice. Expensive but much better quality than the competition.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> If you have clear lacquer varnish it may help


great minds think alike I was just thinking that but will have to do it again as I have scratches the case trying to get the crystal back in so I mite have to rough it up and spray paint it give it a distress look maybe


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> great minds think alike I was just thinking that but will have to do it again as I have scratches the case trying to get the crystal back in so I mite have to rough it up and spray paint it give it a distress look maybe


A bit of sanding on the edges leaving black in the pits would look awesome.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> A bit of sanding on the edges leaving black in the pits would look awesome.


 how about this ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Just saw this on FB

Interesting & surprised that the EM one is actually fairly accurate









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about this ?


Love it!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Love it!


 I will have to try that but with spray paint because this paint scratches off .. what would be the best paint if I did not want to rough it up first ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hehehe! off topic again


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Just saw this on FB
> 
> Interesting & surprised that the EM one is actually fairly accurate
> 
> ...


That actually looks nice, lets hope they take the feedback on board and improve things!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing a em favourite today


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I will have to try that but with spray paint because this paint scratches off .. what would be the best paint if I did not want to rough it up first ?


You will defo need to sand it though to get a key on the finish, mask of the opening for the crystal & crown tube then give it a light coat of gray primer then a couple of light coats of matte black, then a matte protective clear coat, then do the same with the crown and that's the best finish you will get for diy job, you can get the paint in halfords or b&q , i love the look of the black lufty so i will try it as well & see what kind of finish i can get. The gold hands you fitted look good!

matte black
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_210031_langId_-1_categoryId_165505

grey primer
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_158666_langId_-1_categoryId_165505

matte clearcoat
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rustoleum-A...ywords=matt+protective+clear+coat+spray+paint

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You will defo need to sand it though to get a key on the finish, mask of the opening for the crystal & crown tube then give it a light coat of gray primer then a couple of light coats of matte black, then a matte protective clear coat, then do the same with the crown and that's the best finish you will get for diy job, you can get the paint in halfords or b&q , i love the look of the black lufty so i will try it as well & see what kind of finish i can get. The gold hands you fitted look good!
> 
> matte black
> Halfords | Halfords Matt Black Spray 300ml
> ...


 I was just trying to use what I had knocking round the shed but your way sounds good if you do it I mite get you to do it for me .. but I think I mite try coating it in clear nail varnish ( as smeagal and I though mite work) when I have re-painted it to see if that seals it in .. but your way sounds good but costly  so mite see If it works for you


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I was just trying to use what I had knocking round the shed but your way sounds good if you do it I mite get you to do it for me .. but I think I mite try coating it in clear nail varnish ( as smeagal and I though mite work) when I have re-painted it to see if that seals it in .. but your way sounds good but costly  so mite see If it works for you


give it a try mate and il try mine and see how they look

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> give it a try mate and il try mine and see how they look
> 
> chico


Would it be possible to get a car paint shop to powder coat the case. would surely cost pennies?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Would it be possible to get a car paint shop to powder coat the case. would surely cost pennies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


what was yours was it the lufty case or a replacement case ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Kev replaced the case. It says soki on the strap clasp?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Would it be possible to get a car paint shop to powder coat the case. would surely cost pennies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I'm gonni make a few enquiries this week, see about some prices!

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Probably cheaper to buy a donor Soki with the black case ?

Some of the infantry watches are black too...

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Probably cheaper to buy a donor Soki with the black case ?
> 
> Some of the infantry watches are black too...
> 
> ...


it's get the size spot on for them to fit is the thing


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Just grabbed myself a bargain on the bay ...

I have been looking at these for a few weeks and each one I have seen has gone above what I was prepared to pay .

There were 2 of these watches on the bay that were ending tonight , bid on one of them and put a max bid of £20.....then some bugger came along and bid a PENNY more and got the lead , I increased my bid but then it started climbing .

Had another one on my watch list and so just kept an eye on it ....put in my highest bid of £23 with 20 seconds to go .....got it for £21 !!

woohooo !! lol

so this little beauty is going to be on its way to me in the next few days ...

A Rotary chronospeed diver.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

trust me you will love it  I do mine


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> trust me you will love it  I do mine


OOOO perhaps you can tell me the lug width as the seller didnt list much on the details front lol .

( I have developed a taste for divers watches god help me !! )

Was gutted earlier in the week had a bid on a PVD SBS faulty from the same seller I got my stainless steel one from ...I was in the lead and then 4 days before the auction was supposed to end the seller closed the auction ...claiming they had listed it incorrectly ...funny thing is it had exactly the same details listed as ALL the others they have sold recently ....and lo and behold they have put up another 4 over the last couple of days .


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

howdy Dall!

Is that rotary quartz and does the bezel turn, they look nice!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi pep ....erm as far as the bezel is concerned I should flipping well hope it turns lol ....you will have to ask ITMW

Yes it is a rotary so it should be good quality , have seen them new for around £50 to £70 so fingers crossed


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> OOOO perhaps you can tell me the lug width as the seller didnt list much on the details front lol .
> 
> ( I have developed a taste for divers watches god help me !! )
> 
> Was gutted earlier in the week had a bid on a PVD SBS faulty from the same seller I got my stainless steel one from ...I was in the lead and then 4 days before the auction was supposed to end the seller closed the auction ...claiming they had listed it incorrectly ...funny thing is it had exactly the same details listed as ALL the others they have sold recently ....and lo and behold they have put up another 4 over the last couple of days .


 the diver comes with it's own strap and it's a bit tricky to take off and off the top of my head I want to say 18mm inside lug to lug



pepperami said:


> howdy Dall!
> 
> Is that rotary quartz and does the bezel turn, they look nice!


 yes this Is a full working dive watch with screw down crown and screw back


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Hi pep ....erm as far as the bezel is concerned I should flipping well hope it turns lol ....you will have to ask ITMW
> 
> Yes it is a rotary so it should be good quality , have seen them new for around £50 to £70 so fingers crossed


 when I bought mine a few years back it was a ton and something an at the time I thought was worth every penny and still do I have saw them in argos at £69.99 few weeks back


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the diver comes with it's own strap and it's a bit tricky to take off and off the top of my head I want to say 18mm inside lug to lug
> 
> yes this Is a full working dive watch with screw down crown and screw back


Jaysus that's good value so


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

dalliance said:


> Just grabbed myself a bargain on the bay ...
> 
> I have been looking at these for a few weeks and each one I have seen has gone above what I was prepared to pay .
> 
> ...





is that my watch said:


> trust me you will love it  I do mine


Nice watches guys! superb for £20, SS bracelet or a zulu would look great on that

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Just grabbed myself a bargain on the bay ...
> 
> I have been looking at these for a few weeks and each one I have seen has gone above what I was prepared to pay .
> 
> ...


 Sold one of those on last year, a brilliant watch but I couldn't get on with the strap, it gave me an allergic reaction. I paid £50 for it new and sold it on eBay for £60 so you got a good price!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well I've got 3 HMT watches finishing in 34 minutes and not one single bid! so why do we have bidding wars against other people when they come from india? lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Pep, have you seen the new solar chrono colours????

















chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Pep, have you seen the new solar chrono colours????
> 
> View attachment 1538294
> 
> ...


I seen the top one. Not the other. I'm not sure about either of them. The bottom seems ok. what you think?

be typical that just as soon as I get mine they bring out a really nice one

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I seen the top one. Not the other. I'm not sure about either of them. The bottom seems ok. what you think?
> 
> be typical that just as soon as I get mine they bring out a really nice one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Na not for me mate, the blue & yellow versions are nicer!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Na not for me mate, the blue & yellow versions are nicer!
> 
> chico


I think they are being a little over blingy with them.

I'm not sure what colours be nice . maybe a white dial version could be nice. I'll stick with the black bezel for now 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I think they are being a little over blingy with them.
> 
> I'm not sure what colours be nice . maybe a white dial version could be nice. I'll stick with the black bezel for now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Not feeling them at all! grey & orange would be a nice combo. something along the lines of this - wee bit of orange on the bezel, grey chrono dial?

pic by _ synaptyx_








chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

So while twiddle my thumbs waiting for the Parcelforce delivery, here's a few snaps of the Gigandet Sea Ground...
I have to say it's pretty hefty. 52/44mm case. With the ss bracelet it weighs in at 180grammes








The box is a bit damaged. But as they get put away in a cupboard I'm not worried.
Strap has solid end links and the caseback looks very nice too.








The brown croc I bought locally. And a side by side with my 'tiny' Invicta








So for £65 including shipping I'm very pleased with it overall. And as it was from Germany no VAT or customs worries. Unlike the Alpha...

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## shocktheworld (Jul 26, 2011)

For some reason I can't access this thread on pc but have read the first 20odd pages via mobile. Just saw this in the newsagency today and luck would have it that this is the day part 1 came out!

Thought I would do my research before plunging in for a sub. Seems a lot of people are complaining on their Facebook page about not receiving the subscription bonuses and such.



















Had to do it all the way up on the very first hole! Sorry for the quality of the images, iPhone pictures.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> So while twiddle my thumbs waiting for the Parcelforce delivery, here's a few snaps of the Gigandet Sea Ground...
> I have to say it's pretty hefty. 52/44mm case. With the ss bracelet it weighs in at 180grammes
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at the gigandets on amazon, good looking watches, liked some of the quartz chrono racing style watches & their sub style auto's looked good as well, as does yours, i like the root beer style. are you waiting for your alpha?

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The Alpha got snagged for £16.22 VAT by Customs. And £13.50 handling fee from Parcelforce. Delivery due 'today'


Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> The Alpha got snagged for £16.22 VAT by Customs. And £13.50 handling fee from Parcelforce. Delivery due 'today'
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


That's a sore one mate!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

shocktheworld said:


> For some reason I can't access this thread on pc but have read the first 20odd pages via mobile. Just saw this in the newsagency today and luck would have it that this is the day part 1 came out!
> 
> Thought I would do my research before plunging in for a sub. Seems a lot of people are complaining on their Facebook page about not receiving the subscription bonuses and such.
> 
> ...


Welcome mate, anything you need to ask, please feel free, this is the place to ask, you said issue 1 was just released today? the Aus diver, our first issue was the us infantry, due to the success of the magazine EM have suffered major problems supplying it's subscribers and they really messed up with a fake painted on sub-dial on one of the issues as well as a drop in quality, that spelled the end for most of the regulars in this thread and they tend to cherry pick there favs.

chico


----------



## shocktheworld (Jul 26, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Welcome mate, anything you need to ask, please feel free, this is the place to ask, you said issue 1 was just released today? the Aus diver, our first issue was the us infantry, due to the success of the magazine EM have suffered major problems supplying it's subscribers and they really messed up with a fake painted on sub-dial on one of the issues as well as a drop in quality, that spelled the end for most of the regulars in this thread and they tend to cherry pick there favs.
> 
> chico


Thanks mate, trying to make my way through the thread haha! Yeah, just by chance issue 1 came out today and I grabbed it for a read. Thought that was the case, sad to see it didn't work out in the end. Will probably get issue 2 for the Luftwaffe replica and keep an eye out for ones I like.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

shocktheworld said:


> Thanks mate, trying to make my way through the thread haha! Yeah, just by chance issue 1 came out today and I grabbed it for a read. Thought that was the case, sad to see it didn't work out in the end. Will probably get issue 2 for the Luftwaffe replica and keep an eye out for ones I like.


Good luck going thru that mate!!! lol I would say the lufty and the italian diver were the thread favs

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

shocktheworld said:


> Thanks mate, trying to make my way through the thread haha! Yeah, just by chance issue 1 came out today and I grabbed it for a read. Thought that was the case, sad to see it didn't work out in the end. Will probably get issue 2 for the Luftwaffe replica and keep an eye out for ones I like.


Welcome
Good luck with the catch up, I'd say its worth the effort, plenty of advise on biscuits as well as affordable Military style watches.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Good luck going thru that mate!!! lol I would say the lufty and the italian diver were the thread favs
> 
> chico


Don't overlook the SBS subby, it's a nice piece, and on the right strap looks worth much more than it cost. Just don't try to swim in it, oh and don't try and turn the bezel, as it doesn't.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

shocktheworld said:


> For some reason I can't access this thread on pc but have read the first 20odd pages via mobile. Just saw this in the newsagency today and luck would have it that this is the day part 1 came out!
> 
> Thought I would do my research before plunging in for a sub. Seems a lot of people are complaining on their Facebook page about not receiving the subscription bonuses and such.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the madhouse !

There is a link in my signature that will take you to strip down reviews of the watches themselves if you have not already seen them .

The 2 watches out of the ones we have had released so far over in the UK that I would say are worth looking out for when they come out over there are the SBS watch and especially the Italian Divers Watch . The Italian diver is one good looking watch ( so good quite a few of us bought more than one copy ) .

What almost everyone here has done is switch out the "awful" quality straps and put the watches on NATO's , the luftwaffe and the italian diver however have pretty decent quality leather straps .

Enjoy the collection !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Good luck going thru that mate!!! lol I would say the lufty and the italian diver were the thread favs
> 
> chico


 and the sbs was not bad either


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

how cool are these, loads of them on google


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

So, part three of last weeks haul was my birthday present, the usual rule applied, she has to like it 'just in case' she wants to borrow it!
though this ones probably too big as it's 50/42 mm case
Lacoste Seatle, Quartz movement by Movado. 








Finding the silicon strap very comfy. Worn all day on Friday. Like the way the hour markers are set into the chapter ring. 
The face has a nice shimmer to it shame only the hands have any lume. Very suitable for Wimbledon Fortnight.

Still no alpha 

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have probably ask this already but none of the mwc has a 30mm crystal does it ?


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all. Wife has just text me saying there is another parcel for you! It will be the Finest I bought just over a week ago. Can't wait to see it tonight. I will promise her it will be my last watch.......for a while. Honest.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have probably ask this already but none of the mwc has a 30mm crystal does it ?


Not so far. Nearest was the Subby at 29.5mm

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> So, part three of last weeks haul was my birthday present, the usual rule applied, she has to like it 'just in case' she wants to borrow it!
> though this ones probably too big as it's 50/42 mm case
> Lacoste Seatle, Quartz movement by Movado.
> 
> ...


 Love 3d dials and chapte rings like that.


----------



## jdt4 (Mar 13, 2013)

shocktheworld said:


> For some reason I can't access this thread on pc but have read the first 20odd pages via mobile. Just saw this in the newsagency today and luck would have it that this is the day part 1 came out!
> 
> Thought I would do my research before plunging in for a sub. Seems a lot of people are complaining on their Facebook page about not receiving the subscription bonuses and such.
> 
> ...


That watch looks nearly identical to the longines legend diver. Looks good!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I seen the sub started in a Australia. Hopefully we get some ozzie participants on the thread 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I seen the sub started in a Australia. Hopefully we get some ozzie participants on the thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeh ....just as long as they dont mind trawling through the thousands of posts in this thread ! lol

Before you know it we will be converting them to Sokis etc lol .

I find it a canny bit of marketing on EM's behalf changing the release order so that in Oz the Aussie diver is issue number 1 ....pity that particular watch is not one of the best in my opinion ( although it does grow on you ) .


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Yeh ....just as long as they dont mind trawling through the thousands of posts in this thread ! lol
> 
> Before you know it we will be converting them to Sokis etc lol .
> 
> I find it a canny bit of marketing on EM's behalf changing the release order so that in Oz the Aussie diver is issue number 1 ....pity that particular watch is not one of the best in my opinion ( although it does grow on you ) .


Horses for courses - the Oz & Italian have probably had more wrist time from me than all the others combined.

Edit : (and the subscribers 'not a chrono' watch)

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Over the weekend it was my baby bro's 40th ( there is only 4 years diff between us but I just have to wind him up calling him that lol ) , and the family came round to mine to celebrate.

So being the "nice" big brother that I am I gave him an EM watch as his present ....gave him the choice of ANY from my collection ......and he went straight for the italian diver ...( luckily I had 2 of them ) 

In my opinion the Italian diver is by far the best looking watch of the collection , also it does not look cheap unlike some of the others .

Anyways ......as soon as my bro showed my Father the watch the topic of conversation went something like this .....

Father -
Yeh its a good looking watch that italian one ...he got me one when they came out ( the blasted thing is still in its packaging ..grrr lol ) 

Brother - 
Oh really ...cool best not all wear them when we go out for a pint together then ! lol

Father-
And he got me this watch aswell ...( promptly shows my brother his "fanty" ) ...which reminds me ......the strap is starting to get a bit uncomfortable ( he has been wearing it on the original strap since day 1 of release ) .....I dont suppose you have a spare strap do you ??


at this point I was in a generous mood so I went and got the black NATO strap from my fanty and gave it to him , however I was also carrying the rest of my spare NATO's in my hand ....BIG MISTAKE !!

My brother spots the "vintage James Bond Zulu " I have and his eyes light up ......my nephew ( 6 years old ) also spots it and says "Wow James Bond !! " ( he has every Bond movie on DVD and has watched them 100;s of times ) .......

So guess who is down not only an Italian divers watch ...but now also a Black NATO AND a 5 ring "vintage Bond" Zulu !!


( I think in future I am gonna keep my watches and straps to myself and not show them my family !! )


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Just to show us oldies can be hip and groovy with the youngsters, Help for Heroes NATO on my G10 with matching loom band....


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Well guys I'm back from the stage weekend and I'm suffering now lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Trawling through the bay still looking for not to expensive divers watches and cheap military ones still no luck yet still not received any of my other wins yet maybe tomorrow


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya everyone how are you all ? It's been a very busy past couple of days, I've had the odd lurk here and there along the way but haven't really had time to post anything. Hope your all ok.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Trawling through the bay still looking for not to expensive divers watches and cheap military ones still no luck yet still not received any of my other wins yet maybe tomorrow


How does that Parnis PO homage stand against other divers, is it even swimproof?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> How does that Parnis PO homage stand against other divers, is it even swimproof?


Not sure I have the alpha gmt says 5atm tested but not been swimming for a while I dont know if my rotary aqua and chrono could be used not taking the chance Chico might know


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well you can't beat Seiko and yema and cauny ...sicura off top of my head all from the 70's there a bolva that's great 

Seiko Orange Landmonster 200m Scuba Diver 7s35-00f0


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> How does that Parnis PO homage stand against other divers, is it even swimproof?





smeagal said:


> Not sure I have the alpha gmt says 5atm tested but not been swimming for a while I dont know if my rotary aqua and chrono could be used not taking the chance Chico might know


I wouldn't take any parnis near water, but with the new PO homage there is a big increase in price over all other parnis watches, so maybe it's possible it's WR but there's no mention of it in the listing, if not a watchmaker could get it sealed up

chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

My Edifice went for £63 and Lufty went for £6.50. I'm pretty pleased with that. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have decide I have got to get a god dam back press lol I spend more time trying to get the back on then working on the watch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> My Edifice went for £63 and Lufty went for £6.50. I'm pretty pleased with that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


that edifice is on sale in H Samuels for £73.99 at the moment! so that was a good price


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Cool. Okay. Casio told me they had discontinued this watch in 2012. Still. It was nice to wear, but on to a new home.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. Imagine my disappointment when I got home and found my parcel my wife text me had arrived was not the Fineat watch I bought last week but was a second hand book I had forgotten about. The worst thing is I admitted that I was waiting for a watch to arrive when I didn't need to. 

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all. Imagine my disappointment when I got home and found my parcel my wife text me had arrived was not the Fineat watch I bought last week but was a second hand book I had forgotten about. The worst thing is I admitted that I was waiting for a watch to arrive when I didn't need to.
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


My Fineat took absolute ages, 5 weeks I think. But it is a nice watch.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Can anyone give me advice on how to get the battery out of this Casio without damaging it. I can't see anything obvious. It's my son's watch and he thinks I suddenly know everything about watches.

sent from my moto G 16


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Oops meant to add a picture.








sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is were I have circle it a release catch there looks like It could clip out by the little bar


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is were I have circle it a release catch there looks like It could clip out by the little bar


you beat me to it, the metal clip probably clips on somewhere inside this hole


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you beat me to it, the metal clip probably clips on somewhere inside this hole
> 
> View attachment 1539072


to my mind if you was to push the bar towards the battery I bet it would release it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I found a back press but the bugger will only accept paypal grrrrr  plus my pizza with a case change but now I can't get the back.. back on grrr) my choice for the morning


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

After waiting all day for ParcelFarce (sic) I had to leave for work at 4:15 very disappointed. 
They finally delivered at 7:30 according to my wife. Who now doesn't believe I ordered the Alpha nearly 6 weeks ago and thinks I don't like the watch she bought me, so ordered myself another over the weekend. The ParcelForce 'next day' labels were over the original Hong Kong documents.

So this morning I'm up like a kid at Christmas, and after slicing through the two layers of shipping documents, cardboard box and foam chips...








The ss strap is a bit stiff. Quality on a par with the Invicta. But I had other plans... a quick change over and...








Not cheap, but 1/25th the price of the real thing, even after the extra taxes and charges. Woo-hoo!
As a bonus, after a tiny bit of fettling, the ss fits the MWC Subby.









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Look what arrived on Saturday!?! Also, the next watch in 4 weeks time!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> After waiting all day for ParcelFarce (sic) I had to leave for work at 4:15 very disappointed.
> They finally delivered at 7:30 according to my wife. Who now doesn't believe I ordered the Alpha nearly 6 weeks ago and thinks I don't like the watch she bought me, so ordered myself another over the weekend. The ParcelForce 'next day' labels were over the original Hong Kong documents.
> 
> So this morning I'm up like a kid at Christmas, and after slicing through the two layers of shipping documents, cardboard box and foam chips...
> ...


Alpha looks great david, enjoy! suits the orange strap

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> After waiting all day for ParcelFarce (sic) I had to leave for work at 4:15 very disappointed.
> They finally delivered at 7:30 according to my wife. Who now doesn't believe I ordered the Alpha nearly 6 weeks ago and thinks I don't like the watch she bought me, so ordered myself another over the weekend. The ParcelForce 'next day' labels were over the original Hong Kong documents.
> 
> So this morning I'm up like a kid at Christmas, and after slicing through the two layers of shipping documents, cardboard box and foam chips...
> ...


The good old subby just continues to impress. the Soki strap also fits it perfectly.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> The good old subby just continues to impress. the Soki strap also fits it perfectly.


I'm hoping that the diver that's shown on the Aussie MWC is also one for UK customers, the one second from left in the top row.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well guys, my display case has arrived! Not sure what to say really other that at least it's free lol 

























Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well guys, my display case has arrived! Not sure what to say really other that at least it's free lol
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Did it come separately from the watches?

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah! Mine hasn't arrived yet!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Did it come separately from the watches?
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


yeah, the watches came saturday with the postie, box came with parcelforce


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Which watch is the body of text on the left supposed to be describing? ....


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Which watch is the body of text on the left supposed to be describing? ....


Lol, it should be the watch in the picture!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Lol, did they have the watch in front of them or just wing it? Because I don't see a tan leather strap, and if that's a large crown then I wonder what size a small crown would be to them, ha.


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Which watch is the body of text on the left supposed to be describing? ....


How did you get that as that would be the back of issue 11 (or do you subscribe?).

We are only on issue 9, the Jap.

Issue 10 is out this Thursday 26th with the RAF Pilot 1060s.

.....EDIT update to add, just seen your earlier post, doh!

So issue 12 is still just over a month away - they'll probably have revised it by then 'black' strap (we've had enough tan ones!
:-d


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm hoping that the diver that's shown on the Aussie MWC is also one for UK customers, the one second from left in the top row.


We've had the Aussie (diver) in No. 7, or is there another Aussie (like the one pictured) coming?

Sorry, had a very late night (morning!) if I'm sounding not with it!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Nowley said:


> We've had the Aussie (diver) in No. 7, or is there another Aussie (like the one pictured) coming?
> 
> Sorry, had a very late night (morning!) if I'm sounding not with it!


The pic of all the watches that you are looking at is taken from the Australian "version" of the magazine's webpage just to clear up the confusion .

-----------------------------

On a different note ...

My Rotary diver arrived this morning .....well what can I say ...the sellers description of it left a lot to be desired .....this is what they wrote on ebay ...

"Men's Rotary chronospeed watch in excellent working condition . New battery fitted yesterday .Original Rotary leather strap. 

Thanks for looking."

what they neglected to say is that the leather strap near one of the the spring bars had worn to shreds , and they had "superglued" it back on .Yep thats right they had superglued the strap onto the springbar !. They also neglected to say that the bezel is VERY hard to turn ..in fact its un-usable ...oh and if anyone who has one of these can tell me ....should it have a "pip" insert on the bezel ...because if it should then that is also missing .

The good parts ...it works ( lol ) and the crystal is scratch free , as is the bezel ...so not quite the bargain I thought I was getting but for £21 I really cant complain.

I will post some pix once I have gotten this *bleeping* strap off and put it on a NATO or Zulu .


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Bit off topic, where's the best place to sell this? 
Everything is there to reassemble.

Bought some years back Casio Waveceptor 2760/61 100m (not cheap at the time) and watch 'glass' got chipped badly so not worn again.

Watch still works fine, now just all in pieces to reassemble. Should still have original round tin it came in but still looking for it.
Not got replacement 'glass' - don't know if it's easy to replace or not. 
No damage, just usual light scuffingwear on bracelet etc. 
Dial etc perfect and working.

So, is this best on ebay, or perhaps on here? Or should I get it back together, new glass, then sell?

Publicity pic for very similar Casio, but subtle differences like button push and dials etc.









Watch as it is now (strap etc not shown).


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well the "superglued" leather strap was a right pain to get off , however finally I managed to do it so ...here she is


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Well the "superglued" leather strap was a right pain to get off , however finally I managed to do it so ...here she is


yeah should have a pip .. and the bezel should rota ... I say use this one with no mercy then buy one from argos for best. and I have a strap hardly used that I could trade mate


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah should have a pip .. and the bezel should rota ... I say use this one with no mercy then buy one from argos for best. and I have a strap hardly used that I could trade mate


The missing pip does not really bother me , its more of a case of knowing something is not there that should be and it not being described as being "missing" by the seller ...the same with the bezel ...it does rotate but as I said its VERY stiff , in fact my fingers are sore from moving it to the correct position from where the seller had left it ...and as far as the strap is concerned , thanks for the offer of a trade however due to the fact I have psoriasis I dont really like leather straps and prefer using a NATO/ZULU as it puts something inbetween the watch back and my skin .

Overall I am pleased with the watch ...its just I hate the fact that the seller did not describe its condition correctly ...and I would be VERY angry if I had paid more than the £21 I paid for it .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Nowley said:


> Bit off topic, where's the best place to sell this?
> Everything is there to reassemble.
> 
> Bought some years back Casio Waveceptor 2760/61 100m (not cheap at the time) and watch 'glass' got chipped badly so not worn again.
> ...


I think to have it repaired would cost more then you would make on it. I think you have two choice's repair and wear or sell as a spare or repair option but you would not get much


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> The missing pip does not really bother me , its more of a case of knowing something is not there that should be and it not being described as being "missing" by the seller ...the same with the bezel ...it does rotate but as I said its VERY stiff , in fact my fingers are sore from moving it to the correct position from where the seller had left it ...and as far as the strap is concerned , thanks for the offer of a trade however due to the fact I have psoriasis I dont really like leather straps and prefer using a NATO/ZULU as it puts something inbetween the watch back and my skin .
> 
> Overall I am pleased with the watch ...its just I hate the fact that the seller did not describe its condition correctly ...and I would be VERY angry if I had paid more than the £21 I paid for it .


well for 21 quid you got an ok deal and the bezel should lose up with use and maybe some oil to loosen It maybe


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

My 3rd hmt arrived today and I have 5 more vostoks on the way 

Im feeling very out of the loop without my phone lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> My 3rd hmt arrived today and I have 5 more vostoks on the way
> 
> Im feeling very out of the loop without my phone lol


 yeah I got the vossi yesterday morning mate so cheer's


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I got the vossi yesterday morning mate so cheer's


Good stuff get some pics up


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Evening change........O&W Hand Wind................


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Not to be out done by theoldwoman my daughter has me on the lume bands but mine has an added football 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Guess what missing? Tomorrow I'll be on the Creation website ☺










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not to be out done by theoldwoman my daughter has me on the lume bands but mine has an added football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, a Bond loom band......


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been making those too. They're highly addictive....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've been making those too. They're highly addictive....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the orange one what is it mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Check out this diver! solid bronze, 3000m rated, guy called Mathias Heller posted it on divers watches, I think Arnie would wear a watch like this lol.

Awesome!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Check out this diver! solid bronze, 3000m rated, guy called Mathias Heller posted it on divers watches, I think Arnie would wear a watch like this lol.
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> ...


 Like big divers but that is a bit much


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like the orange one what is it mate


They're called loom bands. They're pretty easy to make. They're made from small elastic bands. To make the other two you need the loom, but you can make the orange and yellow one on two fingers.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Like big divers but that is a bit much


I think its a one off, only two made, is deffo a tool watch  built for practicality


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

had these today guys I know one of you are going to love them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> They're called loom bands. They're pretty easy to make. They're made from small elastic bands. To make the other two you need the loom, but you can make the orange and yellow one on two fingers.


 I bet they are hair pullers lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> After waiting all day for ParcelFarce (sic) I had to leave for work at 4:15 very disappointed.
> They finally delivered at 7:30 according to my wife. Who now doesn't believe I ordered the Alpha nearly 6 weeks ago and thinks I don't like the watch she bought me, so ordered myself another over the weekend. The ParcelForce 'next day' labels were over the original Hong Kong documents.
> 
> So this morning I'm up like a kid at Christmas, and after slicing through the two layers of shipping documents, cardboard box and foam chips...
> ...


It's a lovely watch churchy, the issue I have with them is they look like a diver but they're only 3atm waterproof, which means you should take them off when you wash your hands.

Hope you have many years of happy wearing, just remember not to jump in a pool with it on!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Check out this diver! solid bronze, 3000m rated, guy called Mathias Heller posted it on divers watches, I think Arnie would wear a watch like this lol.
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> ...


Steampunk or what!


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I bet they are hair pullers lol


Surprisingly not as bad as the bracelet my HMT came on, ha.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Surprisingly not as bad as the bracelet my HMT came on, ha.


 lol you will have to stick them in when ever you sell anything as a free gift lol I have my badge man and whenever I get any thing from him he always sticks a coin In today was a 100kr what ever that was lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> had these today guys I know one of you are going to love them


They are flippin awesome mate - love them!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Talking of hmt still waiting on one plus two other watches bad day today got back to my car after work puncture nearside tyre had to go to slow fit hope to get the watches tomorrow keeping my head down at the moment looking for bargains and getting none


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

This Komandirskie I franked is back how Vostok intended!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> had these today guys I know one of you are going to love them


Very nice ITMW!









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Talking of hmt still waiting on one plus two other watches bad day today got back to my car after work puncture nearside tyre had to go to slow fit hope to get the watches tomorrow keeping my head down at the moment looking for bargains and getting none


I had a puncture last week, I could have bought the Tiger Concept Black Bay homage I have my eyes on if not for that. :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> This Komandirskie I franked is back how Vostok intended!
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


lol I still want that dial lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> had these today guys I know one of you are going to love them


Where did you get them mate?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Very nice ITMW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just some of my ruskies mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where did you get them mate?


bobsbits on ads really great guy . I might be getting some more soon


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bobsbits on ads really great guy . I might be getting some more soon


Is there any classified sites in the UK similar to adverts?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is there any classified sites in the UK similar to adverts?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 I wish I have been looking and can't find anything like it. which is a shame because the ads is a little gold mine are you going to see if the titus sold... tomorrow if it still available I want It lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I wish I have been looking and can't find anything like it. which is a shame because the ads is a little gold mine are you going to see if the titus sold... tomorrow if it still available I want It lol


I'll see what I can do. might have to be the weekend as I'm up in Dublin on friday and I need the missus to drive me over to that guy.

don't worry we'll sort something out.

There's another site, donedeal.ie, if you weed through the fakes there's a few nice watches

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Me too


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'll see what I can do. might have to be the weekend as I'm up in Dublin on friday and I need the missus to drive me over to that guy.
> 
> don't worry we'll sort something out.
> 
> ...


 it says offer accepted but its still up.. the weekends fine mate I appreciate the help mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it says offer accepted but its still up.. the weekends fine mate I appreciate the help mate


oh, PM me the link bud


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Todays post from India.
> Black Jawan
> Still waiting on another I accidently ordered before this one. Exact same but with dark brown face ( thought it was black till I read the ad after buying)


I won a similar for £6 2 weeks ago, cracking value, just hope it runs ok, hows your's running foxy? oh and love it


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Only just wound it up but will report back after 24 hrs


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Todays post from India.
> Black Jawan
> Still waiting on another I accidently ordered before this one. Exact same but with dark brown face ( thought it was black till I read the ad after buying)


 Still waiting on that one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Ordered from Pawn shop in usa £43 incuding postage and taxes any info would help


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

So I was watching five Invicta automatic divers on eBay, they started off at 99p and some were up to about £28. The one I had my eye on was only up to £7 with a couple of days to go and then the seller goes and removes the listings from eBay ! Don't you just hate that ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Ordered from Pawn shop in usa £43 incuding postage and taxes any info would help


can't find that exact watch, but here's all the info on it!

Stührling Original -395R.33B61 Regatta Champion Sport

chico


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So I was watching five Invicta automatic divers on eBay, they started off at 99p and some were up to about £28. The one I had my eye on was only up to £7 with a couple of days to go and then the seller goes and removes the listings from eBay ! Don't you just hate that ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I had that happen to me TWICE in the space of a couple of days the other week , the annoying thing is one of them was a PVD Black SBS Faulty from geckota....it had a few days to run and I was the highest bidder at £5 .....now bear in mind as we know geckota list 4 of these watches a week and have done for at least 6 months . The reason they gave " incorrect details on the listing ".....when the pesky details were EXACTLY the same as they have been using for months .

Even worse geckota have started selling the ZULUDIVER ( thats the watches brand name ) new on nato straps with bidding starting at 99 pence ....and you never guess what, the next day after they took the PVD Black off auction a PVD Black ( new ) on nato appeared .

Frankly it really put me off dealing with them again ..so I have decided I am going to get all my Nato straps etc from monkey_swag in future .


----------



## w2w (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't see any mention of it on this thread. for some reason I'm having grief trying to read it myself. But had Parcelforce arrive about an hour ago with the 'free' EM watchbox. TBH I'm quite impressed as it's a decent quality, double tier 20 watch box

I may now wait until it's full before pulling the plug


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Todays post from India.
> Black Jawan
> Still waiting on another I accidently ordered before this one. Exact same but with dark brown face ( thought it was black till I read the ad after buying)


That's really nice. I made an eBay [email protected] up too earlier in the week. I should end up with 2 HMTs that are the same, so I might be up for a trade when the slow boat from India gets here. 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

for Suarez maybe?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well guys, my display case has arrived! Not sure what to say really other that at least it's free lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was talk about early


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

w2w said:


> I can't see any mention of it on this thread. for some reason I'm having grief trying to read it myself. But had Parcelforce arrive about an hour ago with the 'free' EM watchbox. TBH I'm quite impressed as it's a decent quality, double tier 20 watch box
> 
> I may now wait until it's full before pulling the plug


Post some pics of your watches in their new home!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ok now I literally feel like crying Seiko Solar Chronograph SSC021P1 SSC021P Mens Watch


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> ok now I literally feel like crying Seiko Solar Chronograph SSC021P1 SSC021P Mens Watch


Thats sore mate, but just keep checking back they go in & out of stock all the time pep, that kind of s##t usually happens to me!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Thats sore mate, but just keep checking back they go in & out of stock all the time pep, that kind of s##t usually happens to me!!
> 
> chico


They were in stock 2 days ago...what a complete and utter bummer lol..I wanted to get it tomorrow before the money is needed for something else...ssssiiiigggghhhhh


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They were in stock 2 days ago...what a complete and utter bummer lol..I wanted to get it tomorrow before the money is needed for something else...ssssiiiigggghhhhh


sent you a p. m mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> They were in stock 2 days ago...what a complete and utter bummer lol..I wanted to get it tomorrow before the money is needed for something else...ssssiiiigggghhhhh


Have you emailed them to see when they will get them back in?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

They have them on Amazon for 143e just getting the missus to check it all our. She's a amazon expert lol. 

Itmy can you send that link to chico. Would you mind chico?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> They have them on Amazon for 143e just getting the missus to check it all our. She's a amazon expert lol.
> 
> Itmy can you send that link to chico. Would you mind chico?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


looks like its good to go pep, some price mate!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> looks like its good to go pep, some price mate!!
> 
> chico


Has a review from a guy who bought one today lol..$6.95 for expedited shipping but have no idea where its coming from, even with duties will be good, I might just go for it?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I had that happen to me TWICE in the space of a couple of days the other week , the annoying thing is one of them was a PVD Black SBS Faulty from geckota....it had a few days to run and I was the highest bidder at £5 .....now bear in mind as we know geckota list 4 of these watches a week and have done for at least 6 months . The reason they gave " incorrect details on the listing ".....when the pesky details were EXACTLY the same as they have been using for months .
> 
> Even worse geckota have started selling the ZULUDIVER ( thats the watches brand name ) new on nato straps with bidding starting at 99 pence ....and you never guess what, the next day after they took the PVD Black off auction a PVD Black ( new ) on nato appeared .
> 
> Frankly it really put me off dealing with them again ..so I have decided I am going to get all my Nato straps etc from monkey_swag in future .


LOL !! I was watching the same one ! Yeah I too noticed they are now selling them on straps as well.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ITMW one eBay seller has got back to me and said they will post directly to you, just waiting for the other to contact me.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Has a review from a guy who bought one today lol..$6.95 for expedited shipping but have no idea where its coming from, even with duties will be good, I might just go for it?


and at that price if there are any hidden charges like import tax or any of the other naughty little charges they should be lower so works out about the same I hope mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

17 more posts until 16000. It seems eons ago since I got the 2000th post


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ITMW one eBay seller has got back to me and said they will post directly to you, just waiting for the other to contact me.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 was that the extra large dies pack or the watch back press ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> was that the extra large dies pack or the watch back press ?


That was the dies.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Has a review from a guy who bought one today lol..$6.95 for expedited shipping but have no idea where its coming from, even with duties will be good, I might just go for it?


Had a wee look but cant see where there based but you should have some peace of mind buying from amazon, best price we have seen on these so even with charges you should still be under the £200 mark & as you know you won't get one at an AD for anything near that price!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That was the dies.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


thought so but that would be something that if we would get the other that's free post to do the same then that mite save me a couple of quid but as I said if I have to pay post more then happy if I can get one lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Panic, just realised I'm reading this forum and I haven't got a watch on. My god what was I thinking?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Just won three vintage HMTs for £11.59. Now I will have 6
1 -Blue Pilot 
2 -Black Jawan
3 -Brown Jawan
4 -Black Vijay
5 -Black Arjun
6 -Black Maurya (wonky donkey - see last pic)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No more buying till after holidays thats now 4 watches I am waiting for will post picks when each one arrives


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Just won three vintage HMTs for £11.59. Now I will have 6
> 1 -Blue Pilot
> 2 -Black Jawan
> 3 -Brown Jawan
> ...


 you can get 4 in one go and it takes me forever to get four my ebaying must be crap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

that reminds me what happen to wonky ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I see it was only 3 had 4 on my mind is that a song


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

wasn't even trying. I save this search on my shortcut bar. its set to weed out all the crap new watches.
Save it yourself and see what turns up. just missed a vintage Smiths Empire watch in glasgow. went to research a bit and it went for under a tenner lol

this SEARCH


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Phew! Sorted.








sent from my moto G 16


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have been after a Smiths Empire for a while now


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> wasn't even trying. I save this search on my shortcut bar. its set to weed out all the crap new watches.
> Save it yourself and see what turns up. just missed a vintage Smiths Empire watch in glasgow. went to research a bit and it went for under a tenner lol
> 
> this SEARCH


 see what you mean


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I will take the 16000 spot it's mine I tell ya mine


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

still mine


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> see what you mean


 ok


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

In the case looks ok I think it is worth it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> In the case looks ok I think it is worth it


 how much to your door ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how much to your door ?


 £43 shipping costs included


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> £43 shipping costs included


 worth a punt what that four and a half mwc or is it four and a strap haha I say go for it if you fancy it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> worth a punt what that four and a half mwc or is it four and a strap haha I say go for it if you fancy it


 I got it £10.85 +£9.00, £23.51 for the watch


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Strap itself looks as if it is worth a tenner at least


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I got it £10.85 +£9.00, £23.51 for the watch


 can't be bad can it mate it makes me laugh when some times you pay more for the post then the watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Strap itself looks as if it is worth a tenner at least


 I'm sure if you did not like it then you could flog it on here and probably make couple of quid on it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm sure if you did not like it then you could flog it on here and probably make couple of quid on it


 Dont worry I will like it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> Phew! Sorted.
> View attachment 1540011
> 
> 
> sent from my moto G 16


do you have a link for this? been looking for one for a few days now lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

not bad for a quartz Mans Pulse Watch | eBay


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Hopefully this should be the link to the Jaragar.

Luxury Automatic Mechanical Day Week Hours Black Leather Men&apos;s Wrist Watch Gifts | eBay


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ITMY how do you like the new ruskies?

I hope my phone comes back from being fixed soon I keep falling behine on here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> ITMY how do you like the new ruskies?
> 
> I hope my phone comes back from being fixed soon I keep falling behine on here


yeah great mate


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah great mate


Good stuff Ive had the little brown on pretty much the whole time since I got it  I'm really getting into the vossies


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Good stuff Ive had the little brown on pretty much the whole time since I got it  I'm really getting into the vossies


so what's my next lot look like


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

really or fake 

Panerai | eBay


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone noticed the new Archive Radiomir out?

Polished








PVD








I'm personally not keen on these. Tbh I was never a fan of the Radiomir. But these are all wrong - they're the Radiomir case but with the Luminor dial (no sub-dial at the 9 o'clock) so no one in their right mind would ever mistake it for a genuine Panerai, unlike the original Archive which I much prefer.
Much though I like Rebirth's stuff, this one I'll pass on.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Anyone noticed the new Archive Radiomir out?
> 
> Polished
> View attachment 1540187
> ...


GRRRRRRR !!!

After just getting my Rotary today I promised myself NO MORE WATCHES for at least a month or so .......and then you show me that !!!


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> really or fake
> 
> Panerai | eBay


There is a distinct possibility that could be genuine as it looks like it could be a watch similar to this ....

Panerai Luminor Power Reserve PAM00123 | www.watchfinder.co.uk

BUT I would be VERY dubious about it , if it was genuine that watch looks like its had one helluva rough life !!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> There is a distinct possibility that could be genuine as it looks like it could be a watch similar to this ....
> 
> Panerai Luminor Power Reserve PAM00123 | www.watchfinder.co.uk
> 
> BUT I would be VERY dubious about it , if it was genuine that watch looks like its had one helluva rough life !!


It *is *a fake. Compare it with the image below taken from a Chinese fakes website for a PAM00123 for $259. Even the lesser-known Panny's are faked.









Caseback clearly states Firenze 1860, indicating a Luminor Firenze model. Had it been genuine, the word Firenze would be underneath the Luminor name on the dial, so either the dial is wrong, or the caseback is. I would have expected an exhibition caseback on a Panerai automatic anyway.
The fake I reported to ebay last month also had a Firenze 1860 caseback. Must be a glut of them in China at the mo.
OP number on the caseback doesn't tie in with what's on the dial.
Rubber strap dates from 2001-2005 on a Regatta model, altho you can get these fake straps anywhere. Oddly, the fake seller above also sells theirs with this strap too.

And if it really was a real Pan, it wouldn't be going in the post for £4.50. I never believe this bollocks the seller doesn't know if it's real or not. Believe me, scumbags on ebay know _exactly _what they're selling. Genuine people would make a point of finding out what they've got so they get its full value.

On top of that, not only is the crown/winder missing, but so is the crown guard. I might expect to lose the crown, but not the whole guard. They don't fall off in the wind, especially on a £4-grand watch. Meaning someone's been buggering around with it. Not something you'd do on a real Panerai.

In a word, I wouldn't touch it with a bargepole.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The selling points on the fakes website were just begging for a reply.
_
1. The delicate replica Panerai watches will surely make you stand out from others._
Yes. As a cheap, pretentious tosser, mostly.
_
2.. Panerai Pam 123 Left Handed Power Reserve 300 ex. has high end crafts and best quality._
Compared to what?

_3..pam 00123 is the model number of this watch._
No, that's the model number of someone else's watch.

_4.. The Mens watch/Unisex watch is very attracting._
Attracting to what? HM Customs?

_5.. The delicate watch owns a Rubber movement with high quality._
Eh? Rubber movement?

_6.. The Automatic Leather band will be one of the most special watch bands!_
What does the leather band do automatically?

_7.. The band is suitable for many occasions._
Most usually are.

_8.. The Silver dial matches perfect with the watch case._
Round dial/round case. Isn't that how everyone else does it?

_9.. The Stainless Steel watch case is anti-scratch._
Until you go near anything likely to scratch it.

_10.. The special Round shape will make you different from others._
If I was a special Round shape, I mostly certainly would be different from others. Other humans.
_
11.. Scratch resistant Scratch Resistant Sapphire Crystal is very durable._
Is "Scratch resistant Scratch Resistant" Sapphire Crystal any different to "Scratch Resistant" Sapphire Crystal?
_
12.. The watch has 100 Meters (330 Feet) water resistance._
Good. I'd be looking to dump it overboard at the first opportunity.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Maybe I'm late to the party, but this has arrived in Australia:


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> Maybe I'm late to the party, but this has arrived in Australia:


Welcome. The Oz divers a nice watch. That was number 7 over here, in UK, so we've had it a while. I wear mine quite a bit - one of my favourite EM watches. 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

C


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, I do like it for the price. Looks a little like the Longines Heritage Diver but is actually better sized.

Put it on a NATO and it's a cool watch. I definitely won't buy every episode, I'm sure somebody has mentioned that the total cost of all these would add up to a very nice mechanical watch!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> Thanks, I do like it for the price. Looks a little like the Longines Heritage Diver but is actually better sized.
> 
> Put it on a NATO and it's a cool watch. I definitely won't buy every episode, I'm sure somebody has mentioned that the total cost of all these would add up to a very nice mechanical watch!


Yeah - you can get some pretty good mechanicals for the same price too.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I wonder if the controversial Brit army watch 8 will be released in Australia??

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Airfixer said:


> Yeah - you can get some pretty good mechanicals for the same price too.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Looking at your reviews, I'll definitely pick up the Italian diver and the US Infantry. I was looking forward to the SBS diver, but a non-rotating bezel on a dive watch is a no-go for me at any price. Not keen on owning a replica of a watch worn by Luftwaffe pilots either!



Airfixer said:


> I wonder if the controversial Brit army watch 8 will be released in Australia??
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


What's so controversial (Sorry I don't have time to read 15,000 posts)?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, the HMTs are up on the 'bay, I have decided to sell these...










To get this...










PM me if you want to see the auctions, I am starting them off at £9.99 and will see where they end up.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> Looking at your reviews, I'll definitely pick up the Italian diver and the US Infantry. I was looking forward to the SBS diver, but a non-rotating bezel on a dive watch is a no-go for me at any price. Not keen on owning a replica of a watch worn by Luftwaffe pilots either!
> 
> What's so controversial (Sorry I don't have time to read 15,000 posts)?


T had a painted on seconds hand in a sundial, it looked like a toy. It caused several of us to stop collecting, myself included.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> Looking at your reviews, I'll definitely pick up the Italian diver and the US Infantry. I was looking forward to the SBS diver, but a non-rotating bezel on a dive watch is a no-go for me at any price. Not keen on owning a replica of a watch worn by Luftwaffe pilots either!
> 
> What's so controversial (Sorry I don't have time to read 15,000 posts)?


They're not my reviews, but you're right - the Italian diver is one of the best. The SBS is good too but if you want a rotating bezel perhaps this suits you better ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380927562231 
The luftwaffe watch looks the biz, but I understand what you mean. Tbh mine doesn't see light of day much - maybe, subconsciously that's why lol.

The Brit Army number 8 had a sub dial painted on the dial which resulting in lots on here cancelling their subscriptions.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Airfixer said:


> They're not my reviews, but you're right - the Italian diver is one of the best. The SBS is good too but if you want a rotating bezel perhaps this suits you better ?
> New Black SOKI Date Analog Automatic Mens Man Mechanical Wrist Band Watch S86 | eBay
> The luftwaffe watch looks the biz, but I understand what you mean. Tbh mine doesn't see light of day much - maybe, subconsciously that's why lol.
> 
> ...


LOL! Like I said, I won't be subscribing, just picking up one or two that I like. Same for the Russian ones, the originals are not exactly expensive. The Fleiger is way too big for me as well.

I actually have a soki! I also had a 'Sewor' that is identical, but I destroyed that in acid! I've commented on them in threads in this forum. I'm modding mine at this very moment, what a co-incidence. I also own a Bagelsport which is much better quality (Steel case) for $40.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> Thanks, I do like it for the price. Looks a little like the Longines Heritage Diver but is actually better sized.
> 
> Put it on a NATO and it's a cool watch. I definitely won't buy every episode, I'm sure somebody has mentioned that the total cost of all these would add up to a very nice mechanical watch!


The view on this forum is that the Aussie diver is a homage of the Droz Supercompressor. There are some comparison pictures somewhere, on one of the 1600 pages!


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> T had a painted on seconds hand in a sundial, it looked like a toy. It caused several of us to stop collecting, myself included.


I see you're from Hull! I grew up in Beverley and my parents still live there. Lots of friends in Hull, I played rugby league for Cottingham so I spent most Saturday nights out in that fair city.

Going back home to visit for the first time in 6 years this August.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> I actually have a soki! I also had a 'Sewor' that is identical, but I destroyed that in acid!


Lol

If you get time you should skim read the 15k posts. Some of it's very interesting. There's also lots of talk on biscuits in there!

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

theoldwoman said:


> The view on this forum is that the Aussie diver is a homage of the Droz Supercompressor. There are some comparison pictures somewhere, on one of the 1600 pages!


Thanks, the magazine mentions they were made by Droz. I'll try to find some pictures online.

Is that the brand that became Jaguet Droz? If so that's pretty exclusive stuff!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm going to put this up again as if I was still into quartz I would be snapping this up 

Mans Pulse Watch | eBay

and o by the way morning guys and girls have a lovely day whatever you maybe doing


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


>


I'd be interested in your opinion on the Tiger. Looks great and there are a couple of their other models mentioned on WUS.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> I'd be interested in your opinion on the Tiger. Looks great and there are a couple of their other models mentioned on WUS.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Check this new thread, the guy modded a invicta 8926 to a BB with amazing results!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-version-invicta-8926ob-bb-pic-heavy-1048210.html

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, the HMTs are up on the 'bay, I have decided to sell these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What make is the red diver please Mike? I can't make it out on the photo.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it just shows you what can be done with the right tools I think I will have to step up my tools lol well I have started with a back press and extra dies thanks to w,s for sorting it well is sorting it at the minute so that's a good start but I mite go the whole hog and get it all over time a watch holder would come in handy and a bracelet link remover and decent set of screwdrivers will have do a list...it will be endless think that's why I ant bother up to now lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> What make is the red diver please Mike? I can't make it out on the photo.


http://www.tiger-concept.com/

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> What make is the red diver please Mike? I can't make it out on the photo.


 I think it's a tiger mate 

Tiger Concept DSSD Homage Watch Review | Watch It All About


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chico do you know if their is any reasonably price doxa t 750 homage out there ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it just shows you what can be done with the right tools I think I will have to step up my tools lol well I have started with a back press and extra dies thanks to w,s for sorting it well is sorting it at the minute so that's a good start but I mite go the whole hog and get it all over time a watch holder would come in handy and a bracelet link remover and decent set of screwdrivers will have do a list...it will be endless think that's why I ant bother up to now lol


I bought a set of watch repairers tools from amazon for £1.63 plus 0.95p P&P - they actually not bad & well worth the money!

16 Piece Watch Repair Tool Kit Set Pin & Back Remover By Phone Links by Grids http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0091EUKVU/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_bEQQtb0SDK936

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> http://www.tiger-concept.com/
> 
> chico


Loving the GMT pilot II best 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hey chico do you know if their is any reasonably price doxa t 750 homage out there ?


the only 1 i can think of of the top of my head is the lew & huey Spectre, not a homage of the doxa but similar style?? i think!!









chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone noticed the new Archive Radiomir out?

Polished








PVD








I'm personally not keen on these. Tbh I was never a fan of the Radiomir. But these are all wrong - they're the Radiomir case but with the Luminor dial (no sub-dial at the 9 o'clock) so no one in their right mind would ever mistake it for a genuine Panerai, unlike the original Archive which I much prefer.
Much though I like Rebirth's stuff, this one I'll pass on.



dalliance said:


> GRRRRRRR !!!
> 
> After just getting my Rotary today I promised myself NO MORE WATCHES for at least a month or so .......and then you show me that !!!


They'll still be there next month...... lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Anyone noticed the new Archive Radiomir out?
> 
> Polished
> View attachment 1540631
> ...


Black one looks ok but i would rather go the wee bit extra for a mech version! still like the luminor better

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Black one looks ok but i would rather go the wee bit extra for a mech version!
> 
> chico


If you went for a mech version, at least you'd end up with a Radiomir case with a Radiomir dial.
I have to admit this one's an abortion.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Mech version of what? I haven't seen anyone doing a mech version of a Radiomir with the wrong dial.
> (It's like putting a Rolex dial in a Casio case).


I meant i would rather spend the extra on a decent mechanical/auto homage from the likes of getat or the manbush, not a base metal quartz with faux leather strap & the wrong dial!! lol

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> I see you're from Hull! I grew up in Beverley and my parents still live there. Lots of friends in Hull, I played rugby league for Cottingham so I spent most Saturday nights out in that fair city.
> 
> Going back home to visit for the first time in 6 years this August.


What are the odds. I work in Beverley, just come back from there!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Third HMT arrived today. meet the bunch
Blue Pilot runs accurate
Black Jawan 2/3 mins fast and
Brown Jawan unknown yet


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think it's a tiger mate
> 
> Tiger Concept DSSD Homage Watch Review | Watch It All About





chicolabronse said:


> http://www.tiger-concept.com/
> 
> chico





theoldwoman said:


> What make is the red diver please Mike? I can't make it out on the photo.


What they said - Tiger Concept


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> the only 1 i can think of of the top of my head is the lew & huey Spectre, not a homage of the doxa but similar style?? i think!!
> 
> View attachment 1540626
> 
> ...


it's nice an all but this just rings my bell lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been looking at this for a while now and when hsamuels reduced it to half I couldn't resist  









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've been looking at this for a while now and when hsamuels reduced it to half I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't no if I should ask this how much was it mate ?  can I resist the temptation


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I don't no if I should ask this how much was it mate ?  can I resist the temptation


twas a mere £73.99! I had a space in my eco-drives watch box so it had to be done lol ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> it's nice an all but this just rings my bell lol


What about a G Gerlach otago? closest iv seen to the Doxa









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about a G Gerlach otago? closest iv seen to the Doxa
> 
> View attachment 1540737
> 
> ...


any news on your PR yet? mine is at the "left hong kong" stage


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> any news on your PR yet? mine is at the "left hong kong" stage


Parnis shop emailed me this morning saying he shipped it by DHL tracking info not active yet though!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about a G Gerlach otago? closest iv seen to the Doxa
> 
> View attachment 1540737
> 
> ...


 not bad what's the price tag ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> not bad what's the price tag ?


i think its somewhere in the region of £200-250 mate

OTAGO

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i think its somewhere in the region of £200-250 mate
> 
> OTAGO
> 
> chico


above my price barrier but a second hand one I mite just go for it I will be keeping my eyes out


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> above my price barrier but a second hand one I mite just go for it I will be keeping my eyes out


worthwhile checking F29 & watchrecon for one

chico


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Im in a bit of a quandary ,

I have still to leave some feedback to the seller of the rotary I just purchased , and Im unsure on how to handle it .

The seller described the watch as being in "excellent condition " however as I stated in my earlier post this was not the case , one of the straps was literally hanging on by a thread and had been "glued" on to the springbar and the bezel is that stiff that to be frank it might as well not be a working bezel .

Now I got this watch for £21 so really it was a bargain and the watch case crystal etc are all in very good condition no scratches etc , so now that the watch has been taken off the damaged strap and put on a NATO it looks "as new " ....

So do I leave mediocre feedback on their profile ?
Do I contact the seller and state my problems with the watch etc ?
Or finally do I leave negative feedback ?

* the seller got this to me VERY quickly ..in fact within 2 days *

Advice time guys !! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> worthwhile checking F29 & watchrecon for one
> 
> chico


my favourite two place lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Im in a bit of a quandary ,
> 
> I have still to leave some feedback to the seller of the rotary I just purchased , and Im unsure on how to handle it .
> 
> ...


tricky that one I would maybe speak with them first... one of the reason I don't like order things with out seeing it in the flesh first


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

These came today still waiting for the hmt military
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Hows this 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Just spent the best part of the last half an hour fixing the syphon in my toilet. Had to dismantle the thing to repair it ... Pretty pooped now

Edit: I didn't plan that pun at all...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

dalliance said:


> Im in a bit of a quandary ,
> 
> I have still to leave some feedback to the seller of the rotary I just purchased , and Im unsure on how to handle it .
> 
> ...


You just have to look at what you got for your £20, the strap has an issue but is easily replaced, as long as the case, bezel & crystal are fine and the watch works plus he got it to you in 2 days. try some sort of lubricant on the bezel to see if you can get it moving. my feedback would be positive along the lines of this-

"Superfast delivery, great price, clean working watch with a few small issues, overall happy 4/5"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Im in a bit of a quandary ,
> 
> I have still to leave some feedback to the seller of the rotary I just purchased , and Im unsure on how to handle it .
> 
> ...


Hi Dall I've been following this with some interest and for what it's worth I'll give you my opinion. I know you state you are happy with the watch for the price BUT, you have been sold something that's has been stated as being in a better condition than it actually is. This is mis-selling and is strictly against eBay selling guidelines. What would have been your reaction if you had paid £15-20 more ? I suspect you would be angry. The point I'm trying to make is that the price you paid is irrelevant, the seller has an obligation to list all defects with an item clearly in the listing and at no point was there mentioned that the strap had been glued to the spring bar or that the bezel, and let's be honest here doesn't work. 
I know you have cut the offending strap off and that's a shame as your case should be based on that matter alone. Personally I would eBay message the seller stating that your very unhappy about his mis-selling and that you are offering him the chance to give you a part refund before you take the matter up with eBay. This should give the average seller the motivation to do something about your complaint. If the seller is unwilling to do this then personally I would contact eBay and set up a case with them. You will have to explain in full detail the faults with the watch and point out that these issues were never mentioned in the original listing. If the seller is willing to refund you say £7 then I'd say THEN you had a fair deal. Dishonest sellers are the scourge of eBay and really p*** me off.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Im in a bit of a quandary ,
> 
> I have still to leave some feedback to the seller of the rotary I just purchased , and Im unsure on how to handle it .
> 
> ...


Email him and voice your concerns. See what he comes back with by way of clarification, not forgetting that quality is subjective and he might have never used the stuff bezel, I know I never touch the bezels on my watches. If he is reasonable, then offer positive feedback, but remember neutral feedback doesn't hurt his rating, and offers and opportunity for a balanced review. Don't be feedback bullied into giving positive when undeserved, but equally think of the seller and make sure you would be happy if the roles were reversed.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Just spent the best part of the last half an hour fixing the syphon in my toilet. Had to dismantle the thing to repair it ... Pretty pooped now
> 
> Edit: I didn't plan that pun at all...


LOL ! I had to replace mine last Saturday and was the reason I was t on here much. What a ball ache job, you have my deepest sympathy Tomo.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Email him and voice your concerns. See what he comes back with by way of clarification, not forgetting that quality is subjective and he might have never used the stuff bezel, I know I never touch the bezels on my watches. If he is reasonable, then offer positive feedback, but remember neutral feedback doesn't hurt his rating, and offers and opportunity for a balanced review. Don't be feedback bullied into giving positive when undeserved, but equally think of the seller and make sure you would be happy if the roles were reversed.


I hate giving negative feedback but appreciate when others have and it gives me a balanced view. I'd email and run amok first

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Just spent the best part of the last half an hour fixing the syphon in my toilet. Had to dismantle the thing to repair it ... Pretty pooped now
> 
> Edit: I didn't plan that pun at all...


you could say you had a ****e day lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You just have to look at what you got for your £20, the strap has an issue but is easily replaced, as long as the case, bezel & crystal are fine and the watch works plus he got it to you in 2 days. try some sort of lubricant on the bezel to see if you can get it moving. my feedback would be positive along the lines of this-
> 
> "Superfast delivery, great price, clean working watch with a few small issues, overall happy 4/5"


Sorry Chico but I disagree. The seller has been dishonest in regards to the condition of the watch and if he refuses to acknowledge this then a case should be set up.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what's my next lot look like


Its a surprise lol im still looking out for other Russian makes


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL ! I had to replace mine last Saturday and was the reason I was t on here much. What a ball ache job, you have my deepest sympathy Tomo.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yeah, wasn't hard to fix, but it was a pain in the ar$e. The wire came off, the spring inside dislodged and the flush mechanism went down into the casing. Took it apart and put it back together. Back in working order now though. Probably would have just replaced it, but none of the local DIYs carry them and it's pi$$ing rain...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sorry Chico but I disagree. The seller has been dishonest in regards to the condition of the watch and if he refuses to acknowledge this then a case should be set up.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Maybe your right WS, DAL Should email the seller first before any feedback is left then, i got a neutral feedback from someone when an item got lost (not my fault & as soon as i was notified i refunded him asap), he never contacted me and now its a blot on my otherwise perfect feedback.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Its a surprise lol im still looking out for other Russian makes


look on ebay to but keep it to the uk ones there are a few bargains out there


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks guys , 
Will let you know the outcome of this , as I have decided to email the seller .....watch this space !! lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Im in a bit of a quandary ,
> 
> I have still to leave some feedback to the seller of the rotary I just purchased , and Im unsure on how to handle it .
> 
> ...


as other have said I would email the seller, tell him you had to replace the strap despite him saying it was in good condition and see if he is up for a small refund towards a new strap and see how he responds. nobody like the chance of negative feedback ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Maybe your right WS, DAL Should email the seller first before any feedback is left then, i got a neutral feedback from someone when an item got lost (not my fault & as soon as i was notified i refunded him asap), he never contacted me and now its a blot on my otherwise perfect feedback.
> 
> chico


I agree with you there Chico, negative and neutral feedback is a last resort. You should, as a buyer always contact the seller first if there is a problem. I've had stuff get lost in the post before and a quick message to the seller to resolve the issue shoud rectify the matter. In my 4 years of buying on eBay I have only had to leave neutral feedback once and have never had to leave negative.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I agree with you there Chico, negative and neutral feedback is a last resort. You should, as a buyer always contact the seller first if there is a problem. I've had stuff get lost in the post before and a quick message to the seller to resolve the issue shoud rectify the matter. In my 4 years of buying on eBay I have only had to leave neutral feedback once and have never had to leave negative.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


iv been buying & selling on ebay for about 5yrs now and i have only left 1 negative feedback, for a guess ceramic watch for my wee sister, won the auction paid instantly, then got told the item was no longer available, and she left me positive feedback saying "didn't pay" WTF!! i was raging and her attitude stunk when she contacted me so there was nothing left but to leave negative feedback!

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> These came today still waiting for the hmt military
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Cant be much longer. I order both of mine after you did. And they were each from different sellers


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Soooo...

I have opened a case ( contacted the seller ) and here is exactly what I said ....

""Hello , I received the watch yesterday however contrary to the description you gave the watch is not in excellent condition .The watch case itself is in very good condition however the "original rotary leather strap" you described in the listing is VERY damaged . It looks to me as if the strap has worn/frayed and has been glued on to the spring bar. This being the case I have had to replace the strap at an extra cost of £4.95.As you did not describe this matter on your listing I have decided to contact you . Please can you contact me ASAP with a response many thanks ."

and before anyone says it ...yes I know I forgot to mention the bezel .....it hit me that I had not done that right after I clicked send lol....

will let you know the outcome .


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Soooo...
> 
> I have opened a case ( contacted the seller ) and here is exactly what I said ....
> 
> ...


Good luck. My brand new one had a duff bezel so maybe it is a feature lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Cant be much longer. I order both of mine after you did. And they were each from different sellers


 Thats right got the first one last week ordered other one day after first should get it soon The one from usa should be winging its way over here soon keep you posted on that


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's nice an all but this just rings my bell lol


@ ITMW ,

Whilst looking on the bay for replacement leather straps for my Rotary I stumbled across the following .....

Rotary Swiss Legend Orange Rubber Strap Watch - SL00002/54 | eBay

pretty similar in looks and not a bad price .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> @ ITMW ,
> 
> Whilst looking on the bay for replacement leather straps for my Rotary I stumbled across the following .....
> 
> ...


 nice but I like mechs but dam close thanks


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

The neighbours just brought a parcel round. It's the HMT soma super slim I ordered a couple of weeks ago. I quite like it, the strap smells like real leather the buckle is a bit cheap though but over all for £8.49 I'm impressed and it only took 2 weeks from the seller that others have had problems with !


































Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

REF the rotary saga.......

the seller has been in touch ....

stating that if I send the watch back to them they will be happy to give me a full refund .......erm yeh right ...so I go to the expense of buying a new strap for it AND have to now cover the cost of postage back to them ...and end up without a watch ....I think not !!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

dalliance said:


> REF the rotary saga.......
> 
> the seller has been in touch ....
> 
> stating that if I send the watch back to them they will be happy to give me a full refund .......erm yeh right ...so I go to the expense of buying a new strap for it AND have to now cover the cost of postage back to them ...and end up without a watch ....I think not !!


what is your next move then??

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> REF the rotary saga.......
> 
> the seller has been in touch ....
> 
> stating that if I send the watch back to them they will be happy to give me a full refund .......erm yeh right ...so I go to the expense of buying a new strap for it AND have to now cover the cost of postage back to them ...and end up without a watch ....I think not !!


In hindsight you shouldn't have told them that you bought a new strap now they think they have you over a barrel. They know that your not going to send it back as you've already bought a strap and add that to the cost of the return postage and it's not worth your while. Contact them again and ask if they're willing to reimburse you for the price of the strap if they refuse then eff 'em give them negative feedback not neutral make sure it's negative. Don't worry if they've not give you feedback yet as a seller they can't leave negative feedback.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> what is your next move then??
> 
> chico


My response .....

"I am sorry to say that as I have already purchased a new strap for the watch I am not prepared to have to cover the price of postage back to yourself AND the new strap .

As I have said I would be more than happy if you would cover the price of the new strap at £4.95.

I will not accept any resolution that involves returning the watch ."

Dall is now in "stand your ground mode " ....at the end of the day Im keeping the watch no. if , and's or but's ....so if he doesnt offer the cost of a replacement strap ....I will just have to give them negative feedback 
"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> My response .....
> 
> "I am sorry to say that as I have already purchased a new strap for the watch I am not prepared to have to cover the price of postage back to yourself AND the new strap .
> 
> ...


Just ensure he has left you feedback already. Some of them leave that looming over ye.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Aaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh ! I've just snapped the end off my spring bar removing tool trying to replace the strap on my HMT soma bo**o**s :-(


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Aaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh ! I've just snapped the end off my spring bar removing tool trying to replace the strap on my HMT soma bo**o**s :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


>


LOL, yeah exactly like that !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

RE- the Rotary ....

this just gets better and better .....his reply ....

"If you were unhappy with the watch you should have contacted me straight away as per ebay policy and I would have given you a full refund on the return of the watch.I described the watch accurately, it was in excellent condition.I am happy to pay for the return postage and also a full refund when you return the watch.Please can you provide ebay with photographs of the strap you claim was damaged .thankyou'"

Now Im getting annoyed !!!

To be quite honest Im thinking "sod this " and just give him negative feedback ...its becoming obvious that this guy is just not interested .
edit - I forgot to say that on the listing it clearly states "No returns accepted "


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Aaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh ! I've just snapped the end off my spring bar removing tool trying to replace the strap on my HMT soma bo**o**s :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Was it a springbar where there should have been a screw pin? Mine had two spring bars in place of pins and I had to use the thin bracelet tap to get it out.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Was it a springbar where there should have been a screw pin? Mine had two spring bars in place of pins and I had to use the thin bracelet tap to get it out.


I had it with one of my hmt I had to snap them off and replace them with spring bars


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

He snapped his tool, not the spring bar. I think lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Was it a springbar where there should have been a screw pin? Mine had two spring bars in place of pins and I had to use the thin bracelet tap to get it out.


No it was a springbar just the mother of all springbars

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> He snapped his tool, not the spring bar. I think lol


Yeah is was the end if the actual remover tool

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> He snapped his tool, not the spring bar. I think lol


 yeah mate we was just wondering on what because it must have been under some pressure to snap the tool lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No it was a springbar just the mother of all springbars
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Oh right. They are pretty tight. It took me about 10 minutes to get the bracelet off. The springbars on mine went straight through the lugs, and most of the stuff I have were too big to push them out.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Ref the Rotary -

After reading the sellers last response more than a few times I decided to knock it on the head as far as contacting him is concerned ( he had his chance) and have closed the case with ebay . I have however left the following negative feedback ....

"Superfast delivery, great price , watch and strap has some issues 4/5"

couldnt be much fairer than that could I ?? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Ref the Rotary -
> 
> After reading the sellers last response more than a few times I decided to knock it on the head as far as contacting him is concerned ( he had his chance) and have closed the case with ebay . I have however left the following negative feedback ....
> 
> ...


 think I would he gone with super fast delivery reasonable price watch overall good .. but issues with bezel and strap not as advertised 3/5


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Help required.
Managed to change battery on Timex chrono with pop off back but can't get it back on again. Other MWC watches went on easier.
Any tips or do I need a tool ? Thx J

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

dalliance said:


> Ref the Rotary -
> 
> After reading the sellers last response more than a few times I decided to knock it on the head as far as contacting him is concerned ( he had his chance) and have closed the case with ebay . I have however left the following negative feedback ....
> 
> ...


that seems fair mate.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

jonmac73 said:


> Help required.
> Managed to change battery on Timex chrono with pop off back but can't get it back on again. Other MWC watches went on easier.
> Any tips or do I need a tool ? Thx J
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


check to see if there is a notch for the stem in the caseback this might stop it from sealing

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Help required.
> Managed to change battery on Timex chrono with pop off back but can't get it back on again. Other MWC watches went on easier.
> Any tips or do I need a tool ? Thx J
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


 I would say it take patience's and if you make sure the back is level an the half circle Is next to the crown and you will need to push it home by squeezing it all the way round and it will pop in


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Just bitten the bullet and ordered the watch that I've hung my nose over for the last two months. Not sure that it fits the affordable watches theme at just shy of £400 but it will fit the military theme. Should be here in a few days. This one will be worth setting up the photobucket account to post pictures for. Really excited ))


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Just bitten the bullet and ordered the watch that I've hung my nose over for the last two months. Not sure that it fits the affordable watches theme at just shy of £400 but it will fit the military theme. Should be here in a few days. This one will be worth setting up the photobucket account to post pictures for. Really excited ))


Intrigued!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Intrigued!


What happened with the solar??

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Intrigued!


Me too !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What happened with the solar??
> 
> chico


E Stock don't deliver to Ireland lol. But I've made an alternative deal. Watch this space


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> E Stock don't deliver to Ireland lol. But I've made an alternative deal. Watch this space


Double intrigued!!!!

fingers crossed i get a wee delivery the morra!!! |>

chico


----------



## Curlykid (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi,
How are you all doing? Haven't been on for while, catching up though!
I see someone mentioned the Ernest Jones sale earlier on. I've always liked this, now it's in the sale at a great price. Are Nautica any good?

Nautica NMX men's black IP black dial strap watch - Ernest Jones

Oh, my jaragar is losing 5ish minutes a day, how do I sort it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Curlykid said:


> Hi,
> How are you all doing? Haven't been on for while, catching up though!
> I see someone mentioned the Ernest Jones sale earlier on. I've always liked this, now it's in the sale at a great price. Are Nautica any good?
> 
> ...


for £45 I say go for it ... its class as a fashion watch.. I got one and am tempted to get two more I have been watching the price .. it's a pity they don't do mechs I would be all over it lol


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> What are the odds. I work in Beverley, just come back from there!


Small world.

I might send you a PM when I get to the UK, if you want to meet up for a chat about watches?


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Intrigued!


All will be revealed when it arrives chaps


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all.

Not sure how many are still collecting EMs from the shops - but for those who are - happy hunting!










EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Not sure how many are still collecting EMs from the shops - but for those who are - happy hunting!
> 
> ...


 think I will be skipping this one ..unless anyone needs me to pic one up for them ? 

and morning guy and girls have a good one  and I still have an issue 9 up for grabs ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning bargain

bulova Mariner Star Quartz 200 Meters No Reserve Auction | eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Etienne-w...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3ce33635f1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Poljot-wa...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3ce3363227


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Should be getting my parnis PR the day, tracking status says


DateTimeLocationTracking Event26-06-201408:15Glasgow Central DepotLoaded to vehicle for delivery
WOO-HOO!!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning had to take a days holiday to day as there is a stair lift being fitted today for the wife since its her birhday today thats a nice present for her only kidding she will be coming downstairs to check on me from now on and she will say on that bloody computer again no doubt and I will see what postie brings today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Should be getting my parnis PR the day, tracking status says
> 
> 
> DateTimeLocationTracking Event26-06-201408:15Glasgow Central DepotLoaded to vehicle for delivery
> ...


 hope so mate got every thing crossed for you mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning had to take a days holiday to day as there is a stair lift being fitted today for the wife since its her birhday today thats a nice present for her only kidding she will be coming downstairs to check on me from now on and she will say on that bloody computer again no doubt and I will see what postie brings today


big happy birthday to smeagal wife  you will have to make sure they make it squeak so you know she's coming haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well I thought these HMT watches were popular but I've listed my 3 twice now, all finished with no bids each time and the most views on one of them was only 15 people!! what am I doing wrong lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I thought these HMT watches were popular but I've listed my 3 twice now, all finished with no bids each time and the most views on one of them was only 15 people!! what am I doing wrong lol


just saw them and I have sent you p .m mate I will take them of your hands mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Couple of lads in my job have been following my watch obsession and as it's Sumner bonus time one is getting an 007 and the other one is getting an ecozilla lol. Word is spreading


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

7 items for the wife none for me beginning to worry about hmt watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 7 items for the wife none for me beginning to worry about hmt watch


 have you spoke to them I would be asking them to send me another one out ?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 7 items for the wife none for me beginning to worry about hmt watch


How long have you been waiting?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> How long have you been waiting?


 Must have got the dates wrong first one 4th and the second one 12th june I thought I sent for them just a day apart


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Must have got the dates wrong first one 4th and the second one 12th june I thought I sent for them just a day apart


 which one you waiting on the 12th I would say still maybe week or so to go but the 4h should be here by now I would have thought


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> which one you waiting on the 12th I would say still maybe week or so to go but the 4h should be here by now I would have thought


 Already got the one for the 4th got more than a week ago as i said dates mixed up as usual I must do better,stair lift being fitted now I had better not start getting lazy with it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Delivery vans go up and down my street all day everyday, today...feck all, nada, not one!!!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

PR finally arrived, over the moon with it!!









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

One I am wearing now
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> One I am wearing now
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 I will play how's mine


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> PR finally arrived, over the moon with it!!
> 
> View attachment 1541792
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. Expecting a review ☺


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Stair lift fitted to slow for me have to use leg power


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Me too


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Me too


 the one I am waiting for is almost the same shopping then doing the garden as it is staying dry


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> PR finally arrived, over the moon with it!!
> 
> View attachment 1541792
> 
> ...


Very nice, does it have the usual loud auto winder?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Very nice, does it have the usual loud auto winder?


I quite like the "loud" sound of the rotor, some are so quiet you don't know if it's winding the watch or not ;-)


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh Darn it! I think I'm hooked!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Oh Darn it! I think I'm hooked!


did you get issue10 ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My Parnis is here. Going up for sale on Monday when my twin dial one arrives.









Rotor noisy but reassuringly so, posh blue strap fitted with deploying clasp. PM me if you want to intervene before it goes on eBay.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

British Army, yep. And French Foreign Legion.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> British Army, yep. And French Foreign Legion.


 how bad is ten ?  an what size is the crystal


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Nicer Parnis shots


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Nicer Parnis shots


I't very nice but I don't like the date window


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I know that the new Archive Radiomir has been mentioned before ..but after doing a bit of "surfing"....I gotta say its pretty close to the original Pan .....



Im gonna keep an eye on these !!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I't very nice but I don't like the date window


That's why I am selling it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Very nice, does it have the usual loud auto winder?


I would say it's about the same as my seiko kinetic, not overly loud but audible

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I like the noise it's like a reassuring I'm winding for you kind of noise in my five (photo just because haha)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like the noise it's like a reassuring I'm winding for you kind of noise in my five (photo just because haha)


 Like the bracelet on your 5


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like the noise it's like a reassuring I'm winding for you kind of noise in my five (photo just because haha)


Hows the accuracy?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how bad is ten ?  an what size is the crystal


10 isn't too bad. Dial looks cheaper than fake dial ??? But with the strap, it feels like Fanty. I quite like it. How do I measure crystal? French Foreign Legion is nice.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> PR finally arrived, over the moon with it!!
> 
> View attachment 1541792
> 
> ...


What's yours like to wind with the crown? my crown is really hard to keep hold of while winding it, stubby fingers lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> What's yours like to wind with the crown? my crown is really hard to keep hold of while winding it, stubby fingers lol


it's a bit fiddly compared to the onion crown on my pilot, which is a joy to wind, but it wound no probs.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> 10 isn't too bad. Dial looks cheaper than fake dial ??? But with the strap, it feels like Fanty. I quite like it. How do I measure crystal? French Foreign Legion is nice.


Can you throw up a pic of the forigen legionnaire one Stuart. I did wonder how that would look?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I like the foreign legion one a lot - can't wear it tho - it looks like I'm wearing a child's watch when it's on

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can you throw up a pic of the forigen legionnaire one Stuart. I did wonder how that would look?


I think he's gone....

Here's a pic of the FF legion.









And a pic next to Oz - for size comparison. 









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like the noise it's like a reassuring I'm winding for you kind of noise in my five (photo just because haha)


Mine too. Must be a 5 thing









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Like the bracelet on your 5


yeah had the original strap but it was starting to go so I had this one and as luck would have it fits perfect


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hows the accuracy?


 spot on so far


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I think he's gone....
> 
> Here's a pic of the FF legion.
> 
> ...


That looks good. I don't mind smaller watches. Have a more vintage look to them. I might try get one 

Thanks!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I like the foreign legion one a lot - can't wear it tho - it looks like I'm wearing a child's watch when it's on
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I don't mind the size. On my 7½ inch wrist....









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> 10 isn't too bad. Dial looks cheaper than fake dial ??? But with the strap, it feels like Fanty. I quite like it. How do I measure crystal? French Foreign Legion is nice.


 lol ant got a clue that one of w.s gave me with a busted crystal is a 38mm and I thought it was a 30mm so lol don't ask me if you want to do it right lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Mine too. Must be a 5 thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I will start to collected five's as the 70's one's don't cost that much more then the mwc ones


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That looks good. I don't mind smaller watches. Have a more vintage look to them. I might try get one
> 
> Thanks!


yeah I mite just get the f.f.l one it don't look to bad at all


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I will start to collected five's as the 70's one's don't cost that much more then the mwc ones


You'll have to keep a lid on that collection, there are hundreds I of different dial/case/movement combinations.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That looks good. I don't mind smaller watches. Have a more vintage look to them. I might try get one
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah I suppose it does look vintage / authentic.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> I don't mind the size. On my 7½ inch wrist....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on your wrist. I just measured my wrist - first time for everything - 7 3/4 inches. Maybe it doesn't look as bad on me as I think it does lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> You'll have to keep a lid on that collection, there are hundreds I of different dial/case/movement combinations.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


 think I will keep It to the 70's I like there look ...say collect 5/10 of the best but could always flip one if saw a better one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> think I will keep It to the 70's I like there look ...say collect 5/10 of the best but could always flip one if saw a better one


I like the TV faced 5s too. They quirky


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I like the TV faced 5s too. They quirky


 yeah saw one I'm very tempted to with a sun burst dial


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Nice one mate. Expecting a review ☺


of course!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I have found my next five sexy or what


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I have found my next five sexy or what


Lovely dial texture


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Lovely dial texture


 yeah like the jag ant it mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I have found my next five sexy or what


I do like a textured dial. And you know the movements last. Mine looses less than 5 seconds a day.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I do like a textured dial. And you know the movements last. Mine looses less than 5 seconds a day.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


and I bet I could get it for under £20 as well and yeah I love a textured dial to


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> What they said - Tiger Concept


That is the one I plan on trying to create next - my first tiger mod, using a bagelsport was this one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

MJ_London said:


> That is the one I plan on trying to create next - my first tiger mod, using a bagelsport was this one


Looks great MJ, Do you think it would be worthwhile using a parnis sub homage for a project like this as they have a ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal??

chico


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks great MJ, Do you think it would be worthwhile using a parnis sub homage for a project like this or say a as they have a ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal??
> 
> chico


Cheers Chico - in theory you could use a parnis, but it comes down to what movement it has, as you need to be able to source the parts that fit. The bagelsport movement is the DG2813, which Tiger concepts provides the dial and hands for - if the Parnis sub models use the same movement (and they may well do) then you're good to go!

In fact, you've got me interested now lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Cheers Chico - in theory you could use a parnis, but it comes down to what movement it has, as you need to be able to source the parts that fit. The bagelsport movement is the DG2813, which Tiger concepts provides the dial and hands for - if the Parnis sub models use the same movement (and they may well do) then you're good to go!
> 
> In fact, you've got me interested now lol


Tiger concept?


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Tiger concept?


http://www.tiger-concept.com/


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Are you modding a sub homage?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Argh there was a strange noise from the exhaust on my car when I was driving home from work so when i checked it I found the backbox was hanging off 

Looks like I'll be going out in the rain in the morning to try to fix it and if I cant i wont have money for watches for a while


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

MJ_London said:


> Cheers Chico - in theory you could use a parnis, but it comes down to what movement it has, as you need to be able to source the parts that fit. The bagelsport movement is the DG2813, which Tiger concepts provides the dial and hands for - if the Parnis sub models use the same movement (and they may well do) then you're good to go!
> 
> In fact, you've got me interested now lol


I'm pretty sure the parnis sub uses the DG2813 so that could be a nice way to go with the addition of the ceramic & sapphire.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Argh there was a strange noise from the exhaust on my car when I was driving home from work so when i checked it I found the backbox was hanging off
> 
> Looks like I'll be going out in the rain in the morning to try to fix it and if I cant i wont have money for watches for a while


Hopefully you can mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hopefully just a rubber hanger, only cost a quid or 2.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The saga continues with the seller of the rotary watch ....

in response to my ( more than fair comment , I could have been REALLY nasty ! ) the seller states---

"full refund offered - he wanted to keep the watch , his feedback was nasty!!! "....

So , as there was a chance to respond to that I took it ..stating ..

" watch desc as in exc cond - had to replace strap , feedback fair imho "

If the seller wishes to take it any further I am positive that in the end the outcome will favour myself .

In fact after looking at the original listing I noticed the seller had included the following picture of the back of the watch ....( I added the yellow circles and arrow to illustrate the issues )


Now if you look closely at the areas circled and arrowed in yellow you can see that the spring bar is showing through the strap ( where it should actually be covered by the leather of the strap ) and if you look closely at where the 2 arrows are pointing you can see that the "cream" underside of the leather strap is torn , this was simply loose and had been pulled away from the rest of the strap and once they were moved you could see ALL of the springbar which was covered in glue .

Ah well lol you live and learn ....to be honest after 8 years of using ebay this is the first "bad" experience and it was bound to happen sooner or later lol.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> The saga continues with the seller of the rotary watch ....
> 
> in response to my ( more than fair comment , I could have been REALLY nasty ! ) the seller states---
> 
> ...


You were in my opinion to nice in your feedback Dall. Personally I'd have given him both barrels, the toe rag.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ITMW have you found a uk based seller for a watch press yet mate ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

dalliance said:


> The saga continues with the seller of the rotary watch ....
> 
> in response to my ( more than fair comment , I could have been REALLY nasty ! ) the seller states---
> 
> ...


Your risk there is that you could see the defect before you budded and he made no attempt to disguise it. His defence is the subjective ness of the term 'excellent condition' which you and I, who take care if our stuff, would assume to mean 'as new'. Anyone who has bought a second hand car knows just how little people take care if their stuff...

For what it is worth I think your feedback is reasonable and I don't think there should be a duty on bidders to spend time with a magnifying glass on photos in listings,mi think the onus is on honesty from sellers. At least he cannot give you negative feedback, as sellers can no longer do so.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ITMW have you found a uk based seller for a watch press yet mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


there two I'm looking in to one in Portsmouth and the others in Essex mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I got one for you discworld fans who or what is Walter Plinge ? bet that got ya thinking lol  there is more then one answer to this so bonus points for all


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just got absolutely drowned with the rain and I'm upset the lovely pilot I had just got going perfect on time ... so when I got in was all fogged up so I had to open it and it was all wet so I dry it up and now the winder and crown wont go in and I have a horrible feeling it that cog I had trouble with on the other hmt and the same cog that sharky had trouble with and I really don't want to have to strip the hands and face off it to fix it .. I think their Is a flaw in the design hmmm ... but on a good note thanks sharky that was a very quick delivery service you have got them mate I have not open them as I have be busy getting drench then try to fix my watch but thanks p.o on It's way mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Its dry up here and I am wearing my hmt 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its dry up here and I am wearing my hmt
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 I love them but they seem to be water shy lol they need to be keep way from water but I do think they have a flaw with the winder cogs can come lose under the dial but that could be just be my bad luck I had the one with the hands I could not fix and now this one I have managed to get the winder in fully but I can only set the time if I go backwards and have to wait to see if I can wind it up when it runs down


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The case in mine is new
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

wearing my black HMT today, just checked it and its running -7.3 sec per day. not bad was 180+ per day before regulating


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The case in mine is new
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


taking a closer look at the other hmt I had which is out of the case I have notice that if you pull the winder out like you are setting the time and then remove the winder the cog is pined in place but if you just push the dimple and pull straight out it leaves the cog lose and their is play were it moves and can jam in the gap .. so always make sure the winder is pull out before pressing the dimple guys might stop it happening to you


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I think I have fix the pilot watch ya lol swap the crown an winder from the other hmt and now works fine .. hey sharky watches look fine mate so as I said posted the p.o this morning so you should get it Saturday or Monday and if I was on the bay I would have gave you an a+++++ lol I like quick and easy buys like that lol will do business again lol ..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I think I have fix the pilot watch ya lol swap the crown an winder from the other hmt and now works fine .. hey sharky watches look fine mate so as I said posted the p.o this morning so you should get it Saturday or Monday and if I was on the bay I would have gave you an a+++++ lol I like quick and easy buys like that lol will do business again lol ..


lol ok mate, glad you're happy ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Back from work got my grandson for the weekend but not my granddaughter as she is having a sleepover with her pal must be getting to that age of not seeing grandparents all the time as we used to have them every weekend


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Em have put up a pic of the British paratrooper on FB. The first white dial. I can't put up a link as on me phone. Looks ok


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No packages today from India the one from USA arrived at Erlinger Kentucky 0300 hours yesterday not to far from Virginia should be flying over soon


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

issue 12, the British Paratrooper

https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossM...6136301565924/286135651565989/?type=1&theater


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> issue 12, the British Paratrooper
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossM...6136301565924/286135651565989/?type=1&theater


Meh.....

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Pricing the sterile dial movement and snowflake hands should cost under £40 as i already have a full case going to go for it after my holiday what does everyone think


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Pricing the sterile dial movement and snowflake hands should cost under £40 as i already have a full case going to go for it after my holiday what does everyone think


let me know how it goes .. because I need a set of hands and a winder and crown for my gmt


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> let me know how it goes .. because I need a set of hands and a winder and crown for my gmt


 2813 movement I have one but the stem snapped inside about £21 for replacement hands £16 and dial £6 ok got it wrong £42


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hopefully just a rubber hanger, only cost a quid or 2.


The pipe going into the backbox had completely corroded so the backbox came straight off this morning

Instead of replacing it I just had some pipe welded on lol its a bit noisy but it does the job and only cost my €20


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

are people still watching the football I thought we was out ? lol bit quiet here ant it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> are people still watching the football I thought we was out ? lol bit quiet here ant it


Watching tiger mate cause we didnae even make it to brazil!!! lol

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> are people still watching the football I thought we was out ? lol bit quiet here ant it


 They are all on ems facebook page aye right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Watching tiger mate cause we didnae even make it to brazil!!! lol
> 
> chico


is it me or are we getting worse every time we enter lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is it me or are we getting worse every time we enter lol


 they are just micky mouse players with some good foreign players mixed in and sky makes it look good


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

There's actually a rest day at the world cup today. I miss it lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I have watch fever so bad today. Keep looking at the marine master thread and yearning for one. I keep showing anyone who will look pictures of the blasted thing lol. My missus thinks I'm a nutter 😀


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

football just never really did it for me to much like a play on a football pitch lol with amount of acting going on lol .. give me rugby any day of the week  hiya chico you should put up your thread on the pr mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have watch fever so bad today. Keep looking at the marine master thread and yearning for one. I keep showing anyone who will look pictures of the blasted thing lol. My missus thinks I'm a nutter 


 there must be a few nutters going about as I have been looking at my project thats coming up soon


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have watch fever so bad today. Keep looking at the marine master thread and yearning for one. I keep showing anyone who will look pictures of the blasted thing lol. My missus thinks I'm a nutter 


 yeah they ant bad are they


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah they ant bad are they


That is watch perfection to me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That is watch perfection to me


 yeah I like it but I could not just stay with one watch lol I got to have a watch that fits the mood i'm in lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> football just never really did it for me to much like a play on a football pitch lol with amount of acting going on lol .. give me rugby any day of the week  hiya chico you should put up your thread on the pr mate


once bitten twice shy it happen in rugby as well and boxing


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I like it but I could not just stay with one watch lol I got to have a watch that fits the mood i'm in lol


this guy has captured the MM300 in these pics, lots of different colours in differing light...sigh

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-mm300-thread-631149-84.html#post7897512


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Is there a thread up for wonky yet?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> once bitten twice shy it happen in rugby as well


 well always thought it a different game. we play as we love the game and If you get semi-pro or pro there's no real money in it like football but look at how well our teams do in rugby it's because its play for the game not the weekly ridiculously pay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> Is there a thread up for wonky yet?


No yet mate, i need to get my finger out been snowed under the last couple of weeks, but i promise i'll get it up and running asap

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Is there a thread up for wonky yet?


 no not yet ....hey chico when is that going to happen mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well always thought it a different game. we play as we love the game and If you get semi-pro or pro there's no real money in it like football but look at how well our teams do in rugby it's because its play for the game not the weekly ridiculously pay


 talking about being bitten


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hiya chico you should put up your thread on the pr mate


Here we go!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-f...s-google-page-ranking-open-heart-1049172.html

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Here we go!!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-f...s-google-page-ranking-open-heart-1049172.html
> 
> chico


 you know its growing on me a just a little bit lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you know its growing on me a just a little bit lol


It's freaking awesome dude!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's freaking awesome dude!


well mike got one for sale ant he if you want it that bad mate lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well mike got one for sale ant he if you want it that bad mate lol


These are €1500 at least.. will have to save a while lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> you know its growing on me a just a little bit lol





pepperami said:


> It's freaking awesome dude!


The pics just dont do it justice guys, when the light hits the blue numerals against the white dial its stunning, then you take it off and have a look thru the exhibition caseback, superb, i don't know how they do it for the price!!! take a punt on one you wont regret it!!

## pep any news on your solar???

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The pics just dont do it justice guys, when the light hits the blue numerals against the white dial its stunning, then you take it off and have a look thru the exhibition caseback, superb, i don't know how they do it for the price!!! take a punt on one you wont regret it!!
> 
> chico


Oops i was talking about the MM300 lads sorry..lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> These are €1500 at least.. will have to save a while lol


 I think we have cross over i'm on about the parnis mate not the sekio master mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think we have cross over i'm on about the parnis mate not the sekio master mate


I just realised Lmao!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> no not yet ....hey chico when is that going to happen mate


ASAP mate just not had a chance!!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi everyone my tapatalk on the phone has been playing up a day this is the first time it's worked. Hey ITMW do you still want me to get that stuff for you mate ? Give us a PM with links when you find them mate. Right I've finished my coffee I'm going to have to drive back to Warrington now I'm at Stafford train station at the moment.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi everyone my tapatalk on the phone has been playing up a day this is the first time it's worked. Hey ITMW do you still want me to get that stuff for you mate ? Give us a PM with links when you find them mate. Right I've finished my coffee I'm going to have to drive back to Warrington now I'm at Stafford train station at the moment.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


My Tapatalk updated yesterday and has been playing up since. Why they just don't leave things alone!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi everyone my tapatalk on the phone has been playing up a day this is the first time it's worked. Hey ITMW do you still want me to get that stuff for you mate ? Give us a PM with links when you find them mate. Right I've finished my coffee I'm going to have to drive back to Warrington now I'm at Stafford train station at the moment.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah just been a bit busy I will have a look and sort it tomorrow mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

found my new beater watch so I have upgrade my other one to casual lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No watch from India today just parcels for my wife next week maybe the one from the states will arrive first


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

How about this for a quick delivery!










Only took about a week!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about this for a quick delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice not on a slow boat from China


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Very nice not on a slow boat from China


It was supposed to be economy delivery, must have been well timed with all the transport


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It was supposed to be economy delivery, must have been well timed with all the transport


 Marco Polo must be bringing mine by donkey delivery


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It was supposed to be economy delivery, must have been well timed with all the transport


It very nearly beat mine!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing Technos today
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about this for a quick delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what are you going to do with the open heart one ?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about this for a quick delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great, did it come with a deployment clasp?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about this for a quick delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ! Enjoy your watch Sharky.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what are you going to do with the open heart one ?


I'm keeping that one too, for now anyway ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That looks great, did it come with a deployment clasp?


No just standard buckle, I may need to get another blue strap, in not sure I like the brown on these


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about this for a quick delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning mate, congrats!! hows does it compare with the open heart??? it seems the shipping from HK is a lot faster than the ones from mainland china

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Stunning mate, congrats!! hows does it compare with the open heart??? it seems the shipping from HK is a lot faster than the ones from mainland china
> 
> chico


What price are these?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> What price are these?


Between £50-60 mate, are you starting to feel the love for them?? lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What price are these?


depends were you go at military times about £50 quid if they have restock .. I can p.m you some links for m.t


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Stunning mate, congrats!! hows does it compare with the open heart??? it seems the shipping from HK is a lot faster than the ones from mainland china
> 
> chico


I was just about to reply saying how wonderful it is, took it off to have a look and it's stopped while fully wound! bugger


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Between £50-60 mate, are you starting to feel the love for them?? lol
> 
> chico


Yes lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> depends were you go at military times about £50 quid if they have restock .. I can p.m you some links for m.t


Jaysus no mate the missus will batter me if I get another watch lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Jaysus no mate the missus will batter me if I get another watch lol


 lol don't matter it blank It out if you had notices lol this forum does not like m.t or the bush site for some reason ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Not the kind of motor you expect to see outside McDonald's!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was just about to reply saying how wonderful it is, took it off to have a look and it's stopped while fully wound! bugger


Thats a sore one mate, iv seen other members say if an auto stops if you give it a gentle whack it might start again??

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not the kind of motor you expect to see outside McDonald's!


 even BATMAN gets hungry haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Thats a sore one mate, iv seen other members say if an auto stops if you give it a gentle whack it might start again??
> 
> chico


well it took a few taps and about 10 mins rest but it's going again. hopefully it's just settling down after the long journey! just before it stopped I noticed it had gained about 5 to 10 mins since I set it this morning! gonna have to keep an eye on this one! hope they haven't cut corners to get more stock out :-/


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> well it took a few taps and about 10 mins rest but it's going again. hopefully it's just settling down after the long journey! just before it stopped I noticed it had gained about 5 to 10 mins since I set it this morning! gonna have to keep an eye on this one! hope they haven't cut corners to get more stock out :-/


That's good you got it going again mate, let us know how it goes, my pilot was gaining about five min when it first came but it settled down after a while, hopefully its nothing serious!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

does the minute hand look like it's on wonky? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> does the minute hand look like it's on wonky? lol
> 
> View attachment 1544265


 hate to say it but yes it does are you liking the open heart more now then ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hate to say it but yes it does are you like the open heart more now then ?


well so far the open heart has given me less grief lol but I think I've always liked it more since I got it! ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not the kind of motor you expect to see outside McDonald's!


I like this one as well


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> does the minute hand look like it's on wonky? lol
> 
> View attachment 1544265


I'm afraid it does a little bit mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm afraid it does a little bit mate.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


It gets worse! I was looking inside the back and noticed these things floating about! 








So out come the tools lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> It gets worse! I was looking inside the back and noticed these things floating about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's no good mate, is it still running?

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's no good mate, is it still running?
> 
> Chico


yeah it's still running, thats the locking mechanism for when you manual wind to stop the gear going backwards, is it needed? lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah it's still running, thats the locking mechanism for when you manual wind to stop the gear going backwards, is it needed? lol


Don't know mate!! But I would think so!

Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah it's still running, thats the locking mechanism for when you manual wind to stop the gear going backwards, is it needed? lol


Careful with it - I managed to strip teeth off one of those on a vostok. Surprised it's running - they stop the spring unwinding all at once , don't they?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Careful with it - I managed to strip teeth off one of those on a vostok. Surprised it's running - they stop the spring unwinding all at once , don't they?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


well that's what I thought yeah but it's still working, it winds with the crown and ut doesn't slip back even without the little piece in place! weird!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah it's still running, thats the locking mechanism for when you manual wind to stop the gear going backwards, is it needed? lol


 with you opening the watch have you not voided the waranty


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Think something's fallen out of tapatalk too. Since I updated it's become very flaky and slow. Anyone else having issues?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well that's what I thought yeah but it's still working, it winds with the crown and ut doesn't slip back even without the little piece in place! weird!


 looks like it shear off and part of it must still be functioning I would say


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well that's what I thought yeah but it's still working, it winds with the crown and ut doesn't slip back even without the little piece in place! weird!


Perhaps it was never part of your movement - got attached somehow when the watch was put together?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> with you opening the watch have you not voided the waranty


ermmm that is a very real possibility lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Think something's fallen out of tapatalk too. Since I updated it's become very flaky and slow. Anyone else having issues?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


yeah, every time I come out of it it resets back to the main page!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks like it shear off and part of it must still be functioning I would say


well I've put it back in place, that screw was officially the tiniest screw I've ever seen lol. all seems to be working ok so we'll see ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ermmm that is a very real possibility lol


 don't tell them lol ;; ) but they would probably not bother to reclaim it if you complained they mite just send a new one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Think something's fallen out of tapatalk too. Since I updated it's become very flaky and slow. Anyone else having issues?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Fecking disaster since the update


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

What a goal


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> What a goal


Awesome goal!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Think something's fallen out of tapatalk too. Since I updated it's become very flaky and slow. Anyone else having issues?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Yeah I am sometime when I press on refresh it just searches and searches and doesn't update.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

So I've been a good boy and not ordered anything for a few weeks and I've really had my heart set on an antique trench watch especially as the anniversary of WW I is nearly upon us. Some of them go for silly money. I just wanted a working one with a decent un cracked dial and intact glass. Anyway I've just won the bid on this one, it's not got a strap with it but I've contacted the seller and asked him to measure the lugs so I can order a leather NATO for it. What do you think ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261512110734

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about this for a quick delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous looking watch sharky 

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So I've been a good boy and not ordered anything for a few weeks and I've really had my heart set on an antique trench watch especially as the anniversary of WW I is nearly upon us. Some of them go for silly money. I just wanted a working one with a decent un cracked dial and intact glass. Anyway I've just won the bid on this one, it's not got a strap with it but I've contacted the seller and asked him to measure the lugs so I can order a leather NATO for it. What do you think ?
> 
> Vintage working trench watch | eBay
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


not bad at al I have been after one for some time you will find the lug to lug is very small I would imagine 16m or 18 mm but It could be even a 14mm but nice catch not a bad price either


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

If the pr is still working in the morning I may buy another strap for it, I thought about a mesh steel bracelet, what do you think?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> If the pr is still working in the morning I may buy another strap for it, I thought about a mesh steel bracelet, what do you think?


Personally I'm not too keen on the combination I'd much prefer it on a nice quality blue leather with a deployment clasp but each to his own Sharky 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Personally I'm not too keen on the combination I'd much prefer it on a nice quality blue leather with a deployment clasp but each to his own Sharky
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


hey w.s I bet that trench watch will have a lug to lug of 12 mm mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey w.s I bet that trench watch will have a lug to lug of 12 mm mate


Yeah I'm guessing about 12mm I'm just looking on the bay for a leather nato in that size. Anyway, how's tricks ITMW ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I'm guessing about 12mm I'm just looking on the bay for a leather nato in that size. Anyway, how's tricks ITMW ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


fine mate fine ant got round to finding a back press yet thou they all seem to come from h.k or china lol how's that sexy ass watch of yours doing mate ? does it need a babysitter yet lol hehe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this looks ok for you ray fans for the price I could be tempted 

FS Orient Ray with extra strap $100


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this looks ok for you ray fans for the price I could be tempted
> 
> FS Orient Ray with extra strap $100


Looks like a good deal, depending how bad the crystal scratch is.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> If the pr is still working in the morning I may buy another strap for it, I thought about a mesh steel bracelet, what do you think?


How is she this morning mate? no really feeling the mesh but im not a big fan of them anyway!

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Only ships CONUS though so no chance getting it to UK
"Refers to the continental United States. To state that delivery is CONUS is to say that delivery could be anywhere in the continental U.S"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Only ships CONUS though so no chance getting it to UK
> "Refers to the continental United States. To state that delivery is CONUS is to say that delivery could be anywhere in the continental U.S"


yeah but it been up awhile some times they will mate once it asked I have saw that a couple of times when they open It worldwide they sell then 

it's sold now anyway guy's


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> How is she this morning mate? no really feeling the mesh but im not a big fan of them anyway!
> 
> chico


She's fine this morning! still running, only a few seconds gain. I love the mesh strap, it looks good on my soki and eco drive pro diver but it really doesn't do anything for this one lol. I'll prob go for another blue leather, I just wanted to go for something different. 
tell me if this works,
Watches Photos by sharkyfisher70 | Photobucket


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> She's fine this morning! still running, only a few seconds gain. I love the mesh strap, it looks good on my soki and eco drive pro diver but it really doesn't do anything for this one lol. I'll prob go for another blue leather, I just wanted to go for something different.
> tell me if this works,
> Watches Photos by sharkyfisher70 | Photobucket


 it works fine good shots I take it you have the parnis bug


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning all.

Is this not one/the most annoying thing in the world ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Is this not one/the most annoying thing in the world 


 It is you could trim it and use heat to seal the end part or tuck back into loop


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd put a tan croc leather strap on the Parnis. It would go really nice with the blue hands/numbers.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Is this not one/the most annoying thing in the world ?


Can you not fold it inwards like you would with a NATO?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Can you not fold it inwards like you would with a NATO?


Yes I fold back into the loop but it pops out from time to time and is annoys me lol. Worse things but annoying all the same.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Is this not one/the most annoying thing in the world 


I never have this problem(got fat wrists lol) the end usually just makes it through the last loop ;-) although my condition causes me all sorts of other watch related problems lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> it works fine good shots I take it you have the parnis bug


I think I have lol but even more I have the auto/mechanical bug and for the price of the parnis there's not much else in the price range


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I never have this problem(got fat wrists lol) the end usually just makes it through the last loop ;-) although my condition causes me all sorts of other watch related problems lol


You don't fold back like this?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Is this not one/the most annoying thing in the world ?


I was advised to fold NATOs back in on themselves, so the loop goes back inside the last ring, not outside, seems to work for me.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I was advised to fold NATOs back in on themselves, so the loop goes back inside the last ring, not outside, seems to work for me.


Yes that's what I do but it pops out sometimes.

It never occurred to me that lads with bigger wrists can't do this!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes that's what I do but it pops out sometimes.
> 
> It never occurred to me that lads with bigger wrists can't do this!


Oh the problems we face lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Is this not one/the most annoying thing in the world 


mate the strap should go under first loop and over the second so it goes back under the first loop like this


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> She's fine this morning! still running, only a few seconds gain. I love the mesh strap, it looks good on my soki and eco drive pro diver but it really doesn't do anything for this one lol. I'll prob go for another blue leather, I just wanted to go for something different.
> tell me if this works,
> Watches Photos by sharkyfisher70 | Photobucket


that's good, mines is -3 secs per day so far! cracking pics mate, it looks good on that brown strap i would leave it on that, that's a awesome collection!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> mate the strap should go under first loop and over the second so it goes back under the first loop like this


 It does not tell how to wear a strap or nato in SOPS so I suppose you can were how it feels comfortable for the individual


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> that's good, mines is -3 secs per day so far! cracking pics mate, it looks good on that brown strap i would leave it on that, that's a awesome collection!
> 
> chico


have you seen these SS bracelets? 22mm Heavy Brushed Double Lock Clasp Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Strap | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> have you seen these SS bracelets? 22mm Heavy Brushed Double Lock Clasp Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Strap | eBay


Got that one saved already mate! lol i liked this one with the curved end links

B-3381 22mm Silver Stainless Steel Watch Bands Watches Wristwatches Brand-New | eBay

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> have you seen these SS bracelets? 22mm Heavy Brushed Double Lock Clasp Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Strap | eBay


 hey sharky I was going thro some of my watch repairing manuals and I came across this take a look at the very top part from the ratchet wheel upwards does that look familiar to you mate I'm thinking the clicker ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes I fold back into the loop but it pops out from time to time and is annoys me lol. Worse things but annoying all the same.


I fold it at a point just past the last loop, then fold it so the flappy bit is on the inside. Then pass the fold thru the loop. Nice and tight, never comes out and no extra bit of strap flapping about.









EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> mate the strap should go under first loop and over the second so it goes back under the first loop like this


Yes this is how I wear it. It just pops out and dangles sometimes. Similar to another issue I'm sure you're all familiar with that causes embarrassing contortions in public


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I fold it at a point just past the last loop, then fold it so the flappy bit is on the inside. Then pass the fold thru the loop. Nice and tight, never comes out and no extra bit of strap flapping about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was trying to describe, seems to work well


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I fold it at a point just past the last loop, then fold it so the flappy bit is on the inside. Then pass the fold thru the loop. Nice and tight, never comes out and no extra bit of strap flapping about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok not over but under. Yes that's much better! You live and learn, cheers Airfixer!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky I was going thro some of my watch repairing manuals and I came across this take a look at the very top part from the ratchet wheel upwards does that look familiar to you mate I'm thinking the clicker ?


yes mate, that deffo looks like the offending part, don't remember seeing a spring tho lol. mind you with the tiny size of these things you could easily miss something lol. the spring is most likely the thing that keeps the 2 parts locked together which mine doesn't do now  but having said that everything seems to be working normally so fingers crossed lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yes mate, that deffo looks like the offending part, don't remember seeing a spring tho lol. mind you with the tiny size of these things you could easily miss something lol. the spring is most likely the thing that keeps the 2 parts locked together which mine doesn't do now  but having said that everything seems to be working normally so fingers crossed lol


yeah mine are cross as well for you mate and I'm liking the open heart more lol  so you are on to a winner


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> fine mate fine ant got round to finding a back press yet thou they all seem to come from h.k or china lol how's that sexy ass watch of yours doing mate ? does it need a babysitter yet lol hehe


Wow can't remember the last time I slept for 10 hours ! The '63 is doing fine thanks for asking lol ! She doesn't need a babysitter yet though she may be fighting for wrist time when the trench watch arrives as I've always wanted one of those baby's. The seller contacted me and you were right ITMW, the lugs are 12 mm. I'm just trying to find a leather strap on eBay.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have decided to keep the other one so, goodbye my square friend. Up on eBay with seven days to go...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Wow can't remember the last time I slept for 10 hours ! The '63 is doing fine thanks for asking lol ! She doesn't need a babysitter yet though she may be fighting for wrist time when the trench watch arrives as I've always wanted one of those baby's. The seller contacted me and you were right ITMW, the lugs are 12 mm. I'm just trying to find a leather strap on eBay.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I did see somewhere let me see if I can find them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here's one I just trying to find the other two I saw 

Leather Cuff Watch Strap Fit 12 14mm Wire Lug Trench Officer Military Watch 212 | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/151320626572?lpid=82

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wire-Lug-Mi...Accessories_SpareParts_SM&hash=item3390e9573f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trench-watc...269180321?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item23385883a1


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have decided to keep the other one so, goodbye my square friend. Up on eBay with seven days to go...


I've just seen your listing, very well written. just one point, do the pushers not work on your watch? they work on mine, each moving the sub dials


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just seen your listing, very well written. just one point, do the pushers not work on your watch? they work on mine, each moving the sub dials


This one has never been worn and one of the two is DOA. The other has two non working pushers. I figure it is better to say they don't work and save an eBay complaint from the eventual auction winner!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I think it goes against current popular opinion on this thread but I like the latest offerings from EM. I wore the RAF watch yesterday on a NATO. I like it's brushed case & simple uncomplicated (& painted sub free) dial. Easily as good as the Fanty IMO. 
As I wasn't expecting to go out today I decided to wear the foreign legion watch - got to say it's growing on me. I'm finding it's old fashioned look quite charming. I don't think I'd be ashamed to wear it out as I thought I would. Also I didn't have to swap the strap on the FFL watch - it's plenty long enough, also doesn't seem as plasticky as previous EM canvas straps, so maybe EM did listen but took this long for changes to occur?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I think it goes against current popular opinion on this thread but I like the latest offerings from EM. I wore the RAF watch yesterday on a NATO. I like it's brushed case & simple uncomplicated (& painted sub free) dial. Easily as good as the Fanty IMO.
> As I wasn't expecting to go out today I decided to wear the foreign legion watch - got to say it's growing on me. I'm finding it's old fashioned look quite charming. I don't think I'd be ashamed to wear it out as I thought I would. Also I didn't have to swap the strap on the FFL watch - it's plenty long enough, also doesn't seem as plasticky as previous EM canvas straps, so maybe EM did listen but took this long for changes to occur?
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I'm keeping an eye on them. Quite liked the look of the Beau C'est. I'm sure there'll be a few eye catching ones popping up


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm keeping an eye on them. Quite liked the look of the Beau C'est. I'm sure there'll be a few eye catching ones popping up


Hopefully.

Surely it's 'Beau Geste'?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol probably


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yes I think I will pick up the Beau C'est ( ;; hey pep  yes I will be getting it I'm liking that one is that the one coming out next I have lost track a bit 9 was the jap 10 was the naff one with triangles on the dial so it's next right?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes I think will appear next Thursday?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes I think will appear next Thursday?


 did we just get one the Thursday just gone ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did we just get one the Thursday just gone ?


Yeah I think Thursday, just gone was the RAF. So, none this week, then FFL next Thursday


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My watch roll is here, I started a thread in affordables about it but expect it to be moderated as 'off topic!'


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yeah I think Thursday, just gone was the RAF. So, none this week, then FFL next Thursday


cheers mate  I don't get ebay I was getting some one to bid on a five for me the one I put the pic up the other day and swear some one keep bidding against them selves ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheers mate  I don't get ebay I was getting some one to bid on a five for me the one I put the pic up the other day and swear some one keep bidding against them selves ?


lol - wasnt me


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheers mate  I don't get ebay I was getting some one to bid on a five for me the one I put the pic up the other day and swear some one keep bidding against them selves ?


I think that's the automatic bidding. If someone puts in a max price the bidding history makes it look like they're bidding against themselves.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> lol - wasnt me


 lol think it was my setting because it was a auto bid or something I press a button that said show auto bid and there was bids in-between them so that must have been it ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I think that's the automatic bidding. If someone puts in a max price the bidding history makes it look like they're bidding against themselves.


That is right. If the high bidder adds a new, higher, bid amount to prevent sniping it does register as a new bid.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That is right. If the high bidder adds a new, higher, bid amount to prevent sniping it does register as a new bid.


 I will take you word on that lol still learning it the bay ( scratches head and wonders off to do the washing up ) laters guys


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Evening chaps, still got 15 or so pages to catch up, I'll get to that later
Anyway, intrigue over, my new watch was waiting for me when I got home today after a few days away.



Hopefully there is a picture of my new Precista PRS-82 from Timefactors. To say I'm happy with it would be a huge understatement. I've wanted one since a friend showed me the website when the Subby came out but they were out of stock. They became available again a couple of weeks ago and my friend bought one straight away. Having seen his I had to have one. Not cheap at £380 (which I couldn't really afford) but it's the last watch I'll buy for a while. It features exactly the same movement as the original Royal Navy issue ones from the early 80s and complements my original 1982 Precista G10 nicely. It came in a two watch travel case on black rubber strap with the nay blue nato included and I've just ordered a stainless bracelet for it. Cant see anything else going on my wrist for a while.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Evening chaps, still got 15 or so pages to catch up, I'll get to that later
> Anyway, intrigue over, my new watch was waiting for me when I got home today after a few days away.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I do like that. I love the crown.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks, more picture tomorrow in better light


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

merlind100 said:


> Evening chaps, still got 15 or so pages to catch up, I'll get to that later
> Anyway, intrigue over, my new watch was waiting for me when I got home today after a few days away.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great merlin, lovin that milsub look, congrats and enjoy mate

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Thanks, more picture tomorrow in better light


Can't wait. I wish you had not mentioned that website, though, my wish list has just increased exponentially, and he is only in Sheffield so no long waits from Hong Kong, they only have to travel up the M18 and across the M62 

Also, isn't it fantastic to see Great Britain across the broom of the face!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Evening chaps, still got 15 or so pages to catch up, I'll get to that later
> Anyway, intrigue over, my new watch was waiting for me when I got home today after a few days away.
> 
> 
> ...


Super looking watch, a great investment, enjoy!

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Evening chaps, still got 15 or so pages to catch up, I'll get to that later
> Anyway, intrigue over, my new watch was waiting for me when I got home today after a few days away.
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful looking watch! another one added to the I wish list ;-) enjoy!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Can't wait. I wish you had not mentioned that website, though, my wish list has just increased exponentially, and he is only in Sheffield so no long waits from Hong Kong, they only have to travel up the M18 and across the M62
> 
> Also, isn't it fantastic to see Great Britain across the broom of the face!


 lol I know I went there for nose and saw this and the temptation is killing me but dam ant it a total stunner lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

that is nice watches been out all day and forgot to take my phone so could not check what was going on, will see if postie brings any packages tomorrow one day at work then off for 2 weeks 2nd week at York looking for good weather and maybe some bargains along the way


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments people. There are a lot of nice watches on the Timefactors site, only go there if you can resist temptation!!!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Can't wait. I wish you had not mentioned that website, though, my wish list has just increased exponentially, and he is only in Sheffield so no long waits from Hong Kong, they only have to travel up the M18 and across the M62
> 
> Also, isn't it fantastic to see Great Britain across the broom of the face!


 That means it is made in Wales


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I know I went there for nose and saw this and the temptation is killing me but dam ant it a total stunner lol


Isn't it I may have to have one of his Smiths ones later. The same friend who put me onto Timefactors site(and bought a Diver) has one of their Smiths and it looks fabulous on


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments people. There are a lot of nice watches on the Timefactors site, only go there if you can resist temptation!!!!


Enjoy that beauty merlin!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Enjoy that beauty merlin!


Yeah enjoy that Merlin its gorgeous !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yeah I think Thursday, just gone was the RAF. So, none this week, then FFL next Thursday


Anybody else remember 'the last remake of Beau Geste' 








Topic? What Topic?

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Anybody else remember 'the last remake of Beau Geste'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wasn't it carry on film I loved it anyway


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah I thought these were nice mikey what do you think


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> wasn't it carry on film I loved it anyway


Oh WOW ! The second one is stunning. How much for one of those ITMW ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I thought these were nice mikey what do you think


I do like Raketa big zeros!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Oh WOW ! The second one is stunning. How much for one of those ITMW ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 sent p.m and if you do let me know and I mite join you mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Mr man bush wasn't very helpful with replacing the stupid clasp on my parnis sub as he sent me the exact same clasp as a replacement so I fitted the clasp of my bagelsport as it was the right size! Shame it was polished and had the logo on it so I've been playing ;-)










I don't think it looks out of place


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Just got the new ALS catalogue today. It seems they were waiting until they got in a batch of their new catalogues to send one out to me.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Mr man bush wasn't very helpful with replacing the stupid clasp on my parnis sub as he sent me the exact same clasp as a replacement so I fitted the clasp of my bagelsport as it was the right size! Shame it was polished and had the logo on it so I've been playing ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fine to me!

Chico


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Subby for me today


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks fine to me!
> 
> Chico


cheers  it's a good job it was the right size really because I've been scouring the bay and couldn't find anything suitable as a replacement


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Mr man bush wasn't very helpful with replacing the stupid clasp on my parnis sub as he sent me the exact same clasp as a replacement so I fitted the clasp of my bagelsport as it was the right size! Shame it was polished and had the logo on it so I've been playing ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you have done a bang on job you wouldn't know to look that it was not the original one so thumbs up from me mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

when I was out I saw these and I could not resist them.. put a watch in the pic to keep every one happy lol hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> when I was out I saw these and I could not resist them.. put a watch in the pic to keep every one happy lol hehe


And bullys special prize. ...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Today, I am as happy as a man with two Parnises...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Today, I am as happy as a man with two Parnises...


Great pic and watches mike. Enjoy those 2 beauties!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Great pic and watches mike. Enjoy those 2 beauties!


Sadly I cannot afford to keep both so the one on the top has gone on eBay.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Sadly I cannot afford to keep both so the one on the top has gone on eBay.


Which is being watched! Lol.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Which is being watched! Lol.


Why not bid, you might get a bargain - cost 113 USD (£68) plus £6 strap and £10 deployant clasp so you won't find one cheaper than my Buy it Now, never mind the starting bid.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

True. Have you guys seen the Melbourne Watch Company's watches? what do you think of them? I have a pretty good discount on offer from the company, but it would still end up being £150 for a new one . . .


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> True. Have you guys seen the Melbourne Watch Company's watches? what do you think of them? I have a pretty good discount on offer from the company, but it would still end up being £150 for a new one . . .


Yeah, they are well regarded around F71, its fellow member SKrishnan who owns it, you can buy with confidence from him from what iv'e read.

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> True. Have you guys seen the Melbourne Watch Company's watches? what do you think of them? I have a pretty good discount on offer from the company, but it would still end up being £150 for a new one . . .


I like them but not enough to buy one. They are a little too comic acted for me, I don't like the M on the seconds hand and they all seem to.be worki a little too hard for me.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

One of the development watches sold for over £1000 and the money went to charity, so I donated and Suj offered me non-expiry discount. I really like the Hawthorn, but saving that £150 is taking longer than anticipated. Really need to get a better paid job. I never thought £20,000 a year would be so bloody little. Stupid cost of living and 20% VAT! Why hasn't that gone down?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I like them but not enough to buy one. .


 yeah I feel the same mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I feel the same mate


For me they are too expensive to be 'affordable' but too cheap to be premium, if that makes sense. They occupy a similar space to Seiko but at a higher price point.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> One of the development watches sold for over £1000 and the money went to charity, so I donated and Suj offered me non-expiry discount. I really like the Hawthorn, but saving that £150 is taking longer than anticipated. Really need to get a better paid job. I never thought £20,000 a year would be so bloody little. Stupid cost of living and 20% VAT! Why hasn't that gone down?


you will have to sell some of your watches that what us skint folks do haha lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> For me they are too expensive to be 'affordable' but too cheap to be premium, if that makes sense. They occupy a similar space to Seiko but at a higher price point.


well I think they are reasonably price but they just don't grab me at all.. they are nice even good looking but I just don't get it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Today, I am as happy as a man with two Parnises...


I wonder what the plural of Parnis is? Parnises, Parnii, parnis' or just Parnis like sheep? lol  enjoy, I know I do ;-)


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I think, that for what a new company are trying to do, the watches are good. They want to be a better quality watchmaker, but their prices reflect that they are new. I like the 'M' on the strap/clasp. if they keep the numbers low, they will be worth a couple of quid more as the company gets more well known. I am saving up for a Hawthorn though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I think, that for what a new company are trying to do, the watches are good. They want to be a better quality watchmaker, but their prices reflect that they are new. I like the 'M' on the strap/clasp. if they keep the numbers low, they will be worth a couple of quid more as the company gets more well known. I am saving up for a Hawthorn though.


 well when I look at them I thought wonder what else they will do. down the line I could see them doing a really lovely pan type watch and from there other watches I would believe they would look classic and good looking so will be keeping an eye on them to see what other lines they do .. I could be wrong but they have only got the hawthorn line and the can't think what the other one is call so I say give them time and they will go places


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well when I look at them I thought wonder what else they will do. down the line I could see them doing a really lovely pan type watch and from there other watches I would believe they would look classic and good looking so will be keeping an eye on them to see what other lines they do .. I could be wrong but they have only got the hawthorn line and the can't think what the other one is call so I say give them time and they will go places


The guy suj that runs it actually used to make good panerai homages.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The guy suj that runs it actually used to make good panerai homages.
> 
> chico


tell me more


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> tell me more


they were called melbourne custom watches but i don't think he does them anymore!

here's some of his awesome work

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-melbourne-custom-watches-thread-898072.html

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

My first HMT - I'm pleased with it.

I saw a military styled Bulova today - with a working second sub dial. Anyone know if they're any good?

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My solar landed in ireland today. Hope customs don't spot it 😀


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> My first HMT - I'm pleased with it.
> 
> I saw a military styled Bulova today - with a working second sub dial. Anyone know if they're any good? yes ifit frms
> 
> ...


yes if it's from the 70's / 80's they did some really good one's mate I have saw a couple I would have grab


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes if it's from the 70's / 80's they did some really good one's mate I have saw a couple I would have grab


No it wasn't vintage - it was a new one

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> No it wasn't vintage - it was a new one
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Where did you get a new one?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> No it wasn't vintage - it was a new one
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 I got one but it's a quartz here his is it they are ok but have become a fashion brand more then their begins in the military watch an dive watch sort  but they feel good to wear and look good to


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

As promised, some more pictures of the new Precista Diver


Close up of the face


Side view and the nice P on the crown

The back


It comes in the lovely case on the rubber strap with the nato included


The lume is really good, this is just in a shadowy corner indoors, I will do a full dark picture later



And finally with my original 1982 Precista G10

I am absolutely loving this watch


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> As promised, some more pictures of the new Precista Diver
> 
> 
> Close up of the face
> ...


That crown! That bezel! Those drilled lugs for easy strap changes. The box is even fantastic. I think you have done really well there! Looks worth every penny and then some.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I got one but it's a quartz here his is it they are ok but have become a fashion brand more then their begins in the military watch an dive watch sort  but they feel good to wear and look good to


That looks like it. It's quartz ?
Was tempted to get one but not if it's quartz.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> As promised, some more pictures of the new Precista Diver
> 
> 
> Close up of the face
> ...


That's really nice Merlin, enjoy your new watch mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where did you get a new one?


Bulova? They sell them pretty much everywhere

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> That looks like it. It's quartz ?
> Was tempted to get one but not if it's quartz.
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


yes mate it's a quartz well my one is


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> As promised, some more pictures of the new Precista Diver
> 
> 
> Close up of the face
> ...


That's a real gem mate. Well done

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Again, thanks for the nice comments chaps, glad you like it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Again, thanks for the nice comments chaps, glad you like it


worth ever penny mate ant it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> My solar landed in ireland today. Hope customs don't spot it 


Fingers crossed for u mate, hopefully i will be saying something along the same lines in a few weeks!!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Some really nice watches on today but alas none from me still waiting on the one from India should get the one from the States soon I hope.Now off work for a while lots of running around in my taxi sorry car for the next 2 weeks


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I thought these were nice mikey what do you think


Very nice where did you see them mate?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Very nice where did you see them mate?


 I got to make some space in my inbox and then I will p.m you mate there was two left last time I checked on the big red. and the first is a 1980's Russian Olympic watch which is a bit harder to come by so I will have to send a link next time I see that one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Bulova? They sell them pretty much everywhere
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


I thought you meant the hmt ☺

I really need to pay more attention


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I thought you meant the hmt ☺
> 
> I really need to pay more attention


Oh I see, lol. sorry - it was a Bulova I saw. The HMT is one of the restored ones, same as all the others


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> worth ever penny mate ant it


And then some )))


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been thinking of grabbing one of these, only £14 inc postage!









4 Watch Travel Jewelry Case Leather Portable Zipper Book Fold Slot Box Traveling | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've been thinking of grabbing one of these, only £14 inc postage!
> 
> View attachment 1546770
> 
> ...


Sure beats driving with two watches on each wrist!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I like this one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I like this one


he's got half a dozen decent one's ant he.. I saw three I would have


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I like this one


Yeah I want a Russian watch with a hammer and sickle and CCCP on it, not a modern one. How much are these?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah I want a Russian watch with a hammer and sickle and CCCP on it, not a modern one. How much are these?


 £39 with £9 for post


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> £39 with £9 for post


This http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161160788704 is even bette!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> This New russian watch "The Rocket". White dial. Case 34mm. SICKLE & HAMMER | eBay is even bette!


same guy I think as I said he's got some great watches and cameras lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

testing my net book taking it on holiday with me to check in at night, reading book time very quiet after football sseeya later bye for now.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Today, I am as happy as a man with two Parnises...


really like both of those - 'well jel' as the kids say

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Off to hospital with the wife for her check up wearing my rotary aquaspeed hoe to get parcels today will find out when I get back this evening


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

jonmac73 said:


> really like both of those - 'well jel' as the kids say
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


Mike's got the one on the left up for sale on ebay

chico


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Today, I am as happy as a man with two Parnises...


really like both of those - 'well jel' as the kids say

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Mike's got the one on the left up for sale on ebay
> 
> chico


 chico mate I think it is slightly different to the pair of them mate if I remember right I think it had a power meter on the right and something meter on the other and something over the six mate let me see if I can find It. I had keep the link as was 50/50 on gabbing it my self mate ....... sorry mate you was spot on so take no notice of what I just said so I wonder were it was that I saw that one I describe lol to many watches ay to many lol 

here's the link to it I'm sure mikey wont mind me putting it up for you 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221479846615


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm working, honest!

Rocking the French Foreign Legionnaire in Starbucks.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

sooo, the little screw/cog combo that fell out of my Parnis Portuguese became a problem once put back in. I didn't realise that there should be a spring included which holds the cog in place, the cog rotated and got jammed against the larger cog! no damage but the cog jammed and the watch wouldn't charge any further so I whipped it out(the screw/cog combo lol). the watch is running fine, holds a charge, 10 secs gain in 24hours, seems like the thing was never needed lol















so I told mr man bush and asked if it was needed, he said send it back and he will replace it! he knows I opened it to stop the screw getting lodged in the movement. thing is if it's working fine do I bother sending it back, waiting for a month to get a replacement or just live with it lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> sooo, the little screw/cog combo that fell out of my Parnis Portuguese became a problem once put back in. I didn't realise that there should be a spring included which holds the cog in place, the cog rotated and got jammed against the larger cog! no damage but the cog jammed and the watch wouldn't charge any further so I whipped it out(the screw/cog combo lol). the watch is running fine, holds a charge, 10 secs gain in 24hours, seems like the thing was never needed lol
> 
> View attachment 1547434
> View attachment 1547435
> ...


I'd say send it back. That will always niggle at you?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'd say send it back. That will always niggle at you?


maybe a little niggle lol but it's gonna cost me a tenner to send it back then when the replacement comes no doubt customs will want their bit (another £11) all for a £45 watch lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ask him to send you another at cost and keep your current one. Then sell it on?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> sooo, the little screw/cog combo that fell out of my Parnis Portuguese became a problem once put back in. I didn't realise that there should be a spring included which holds the cog in place, the cog rotated and got jammed against the larger cog! no damage but the cog jammed and the watch wouldn't charge any further so I whipped it out(the screw/cog combo lol). the watch is running fine, holds a charge, 10 secs gain in 24hours, seems like the thing was never needed lol
> 
> View attachment 1547434
> View attachment 1547435
> ...


 ask for a price reduction as faulty goods explain that you like the watch an are worry of not getting another one and you would be happy to keep it if he could do something with the price as it would cost him to post it back to him and for him to post out another one so a partial refund of £? would solve the issue as you have paid once for the post so it's for him to cover .... and then what I would do is take out the fly wheel complete thus solving the problem and have it as a manual winder


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chico this is the one I got mixed up with the parnis it was a timex lol still dam nice ant it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ask for a price reduction as faulty goods explain that you like the watch an are worry of not getting another one and you would be happy to keep it if he could do something with the price as it would cost him to post it back to him and for him to post out another one so a partial refund of £? would solve the issue as you have paid once for the post so it's for him to cover .... and then what I would do is take out the fly wheel complete thus solving the problem and have it as a manual winder


Thats deffo worth asking him, as for taking out the fly wheel, the watch is working perfectly even without the 2 small bits in! I'm not totally sure what their purpose is lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey chico this is the one I got mixed up with the parnis it was a timex lol still dam nice ant it










Sure it wasn't this one?

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Thats deffo worth asking him, as for taking out the fly wheel, the watch is working perfectly even without the 2 small bits in! I'm not totally sure what their purpose is lol


 I was wondering If it's the cog to stop it.. that is the fly wheel from over winding the mechanism ? I would say at a guess


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Sure it wasn't this one?
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


 you know I think you mite be on to something there now were did I see that one lol I think it must have been mate I was sure it was a parnis that I was talking about .... cheer's buddy


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'd say send it back. That will always niggle at you?


And the wonky minute hand too?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey chico this is the one I got mixed up with the parnis it was a timex lol still dam nice ant it


Now that is NICE! And it's swimproof. Made in the same factory do we think?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> And the wonky minute hand too?


 if I was taking the fly wheel out it would be an easy fix for the minute hand it just looks like they have not set it right so I would say a quick push on the left hand side to square it up should do that


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> And the wonky minute hand too?


I fixed that the first time I opened it up ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Now that is NICE! And it's swimproof. Made in the same factory do we think?


 I have always loved timex so am think on going in hard on it and see what I can get it for I think it's at €70 at the minute so what's that 55 quid so if I can get even €15 off I would be happy hell 10 or 5 and I would still be happy lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you know I think you mite be on to something there now were did I see that one lol I think it must have been mate I was sure it was a parnis that I was talking about .... cheer's buddy


I bought this one as my first parnis, maybe thats where you saw the pic? I have posted a group shot recently


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

could be I saw the one mikey did and I thought I had saw one early in the week well last week lol you will have to put it up again 


sharkyfisher said:


> I bought this one as my first parnis, maybe thats where you saw the pic? I have posted a group shot recently


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> could be I saw the one mikey did and I thought I had saw one early in the week well last week lol you will have to put it up again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> View attachment 1547541


 no must have been on the t.m site maybe when I was looking to see if I could get one of the others for chico maybe but am leaning towards the timex mate


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Thats deffo worth asking him, as for taking out the fly wheel, the watch is working perfectly even without the 2 small bits in! I'm not totally sure what their purpose is lol


Might be totally wrong but is that part to do a controlled decoiling of the mainspring. I think you hold the crown, engage that part with a screwdriver and allow the coil to release its self. So you dont have to wait till it runs out before disassembling.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Might be totally wrong but is that part to do a controlled decoiling of the mainspring. I think you hold the crown, engage that part with a screwdriver and allow the coil to release its self. So you dont have to wait till it runs out before disassembling.


I've seen that on older watches and even done it myself but the part isn't even on the watch right now and it's not unwound or slipped, it still winds with the rotor and the crown and is holding a full power reserve! it's baffled me lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The watch will work fine without it. Should only need that if you want to change the mainspring. But best put it back in if you can


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> The watch will work fine without it. Should only need that if you want to change the mainspring. But best put it back in if you can


think he said that when he did it cause the fly wheel to catch I think ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> think he said that when he did it cause the fly wheel to catch I think ?


yeah the spring that kept the little click cog in place is missing so left it free to move on it's own and it got jammed against the large cog, I really need to learn the names of all these parts or they are just small and large cogs lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah the spring that kept the little click cog in place is missing so left it free to move on it's own and it got jammed against the large cog, I really need to learn the names of all these parts or they are just small and large cogs lol


 does this help


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> does this help


sooooooooo, the click and click screw came loose, the click spring is missing and the click jammed the ratchet wheel! it looks like there's a ratchet under the ratchet wheel that prob disengages if the click is working properly to enable unwinding of the main spring? I sound like an expert lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> sooooooooo, the click and click screw came loose, the click spring is missing and the click jammed the ratchet wheel! it looks like there's a ratchet under the ratchet wheel that prob disengages if the click is working properly to enable unwinding of the main spring? I sound like an expert lol


 well that's why I said I wonder if it was to prevent over winding on the ratchet wheel it would slip via the click spring to stop this happing but if the click spring is missing then Is being stop I wonder ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Well at last I got my solar. Arrived 10 minutes before my buddy picked me up for work.

Made up with this! Is far better in the flesh and all the times I admired this I never realised the pushers were black ?

Got it for 197e approx £155 from nzwatches in Hong Kong and luckily no duties.

I'll pop up some self indulgent pics tomorrow's and then you guys can have some peace from my constant rants about this watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Well at last I got my solar. Arrived 10 minutes before my buddy picked me up for work.
> 
> Made up with this! Is far better in the flesh and all the times I admired this I never realised the pushers were black 
> 
> ...


glad you got It mate it could not go to a nicer person have fun with it mate and enjoy


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Well at last I got my solar. Arrived 10 minutes before my buddy picked me up for work.
> 
> Made up with this! Is far better in the flesh and all the times I admired this I never realised the pushers were black
> 
> ...


That's nice Pep. Enjoy your new watch mate, I'm glad customs didn't sting you ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

So the vintage trench watch I won on eBay arrived today. Couple of problems. It has had a replacement acrylic glass but it hasn't been fit correctly and it popped out. I wound the watch and it run for a bit then stopped, I give it a few taps, pulled the crown out a couple of times, it run for a bit and stopped again. The seller did state that it run but there was no guarantee. I'm going to have to send it off to be repaired. Do any of you guys know a decent watch repairer who won't pull my pants down over the price ? The watch only cost me £45 and I don't want to spend £100's getting it fixed.



















Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So the vintage trench watch I won on eBay arrived today. Couple of problems. It has had a replacement acrylic glass but it hasn't been fit correctly and it popped out. I wound the watch and it run for a bit then stopped, I give it a few taps, pulled the crown out a couple of times, it run for a bit and stopped again. The seller did state that it run but there was no guarantee. I'm going to have to send it off to be repaired. Do any of you guys know a decent watch repairer who won't pull my pants down over the price ? The watch only cost me £45 and I don't want to spend £100's getting it fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes I would try these let me find the link for you you just post it to them to fix 

I'm sure it was these that oh dark 30 said was great

Ryte Time Watch Repairs,watch repairs leicestershire,east midlands,leicester


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Well at last I got my solar. Arrived 10 minutes before my buddy picked me up for work.
> 
> Made up with this! Is far better in the flesh and all the times I admired this I never realised the pushers were black 
> 
> ...


that watch looks amazing, I can't wait to see more pics ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes I would try these let me find the link for you you just post it to them to fix
> 
> I'm sure it was these that oh dark 30 said was great
> 
> Ryte Time Watch Repairs,watch repairs leicestershire,east midlands,leicester


Thanks ITMW. I really want to get it working I'm dying to wear it.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thanks ITMW. I really want to get it working I'm dying to wear it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


sounds like it just needs a good service a lot of things work better after a dam good service haha


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Well at last I got my solar. Arrived 10 minutes before my buddy picked me up for work.
> 
> Made up with this! Is far better in the flesh and all the times I admired this I never realised the pushers were black ?
> 
> ...


That's a beauty, well done mate, and it looks the business on your wrist, are you a 7.5inch ish?

I think it's brilliant how this MWC thread has driven so many of us to finally go for our dream watches, me included. That's something to thank EM for.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Well at last I got my solar. Arrived 10 minutes before my buddy picked me up for work.
> 
> Made up with this! Is far better in the flesh and all the times I admired this I never realised the pushers were black 
> 
> ...


Congrats pep looks amazing mate & that's a good price you got it for, enjoy |>|> looking forward to more pics

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So the vintage trench watch I won on eBay arrived today. Couple of problems. It has had a replacement acrylic glass but it hasn't been fit correctly and it popped out. I wound the watch and it run for a bit then stopped, I give it a few taps, pulled the crown out a couple of times, it run for a bit and stopped again. The seller did state that it run but there was no guarantee. I'm going to have to send it off to be repaired. Do any of you guys know a decent watch repairer who won't pull my pants down over the price ? The watch only cost me £45 and I don't want to spend £100's getting it fixed.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I've seen a few British websites that some guys from here use, but most jewellers and watchmakers won't touch a vintage watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've seen a few British websites that some guys from here use, but most jewellers and watchmakers won't touch a vintage watch.


 the link I put up does a lot Russian watches that are vintage so not a large step to early English watches


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That's a beauty, well done mate, and it looks the business on your wrist, are you a 7.5inch ish?
> 
> I think it's brilliant how this MWC thread has driven so many of us to finally go for our dream watches, me included. That's something to thank EM for.


Thanks all for the kind words.

Yeah bud my wrist is 7" is hard to get a pic that doesn't over size it. It does wear bigger than I expected which will please chico I'd imagine 
I think the 20mm lug width adds also


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Thanks all for the kind words.
> 
> Yeah bud my wrist is 7" is hard to get a pic that doesn't over size it. It does wear bigger than I expected which will please chico I'd imagine
> I think the 20mm lug width adds also


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


>


To be honest pep when i tried it on it was actually a bit smaller than i thought, but it made no difference to me still lusting after it!!! looks great on mate!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Lots getting watches even broken ones wife got 9 small parcels and still no watch from india I think an email will be going soon by pony express the same way my watch is coming great watch pep could wear it in a muscle car the trench watch could cost a small fortune as the maker I suppose is not on the watch


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

As promised, thee full dark Lume shot of the new Precista


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So the vintage trench watch I won on eBay arrived today. Couple of problems. It has had a replacement acrylic glass but it hasn't been fit correctly and it popped out. I wound the watch and it run for a bit then stopped, I give it a few taps, pulled the crown out a couple of times, it run for a bit and stopped again. The seller did state that it run but there was no guarantee. I'm going to have to send it off to be repaired. Do any of you guys know a decent watch repairer who won't pull my pants down over the price ? The watch only cost me £45 and I don't want to spend £100's getting it fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know mate, I wouldn't worry about getting that beauty repaired. That can be one for yourself and a great addition to your collection.

Something you can admire as the years roll by. That would be me but I'm a little odd


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You know mate, I wouldn't worry about getting that beauty repaired. That can be one for yourself and a great addition to your collection.
> 
> Something you can admire as the years roll by. That would be me but I'm a little odd


It'll do my head in if I don't get it fixed I want to wear it.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> they were called melbourne custom watches but i don't think he does them anymore!
> 
> here's some of his awesome work
> 
> ...


Thanks guys - sadly I don't have time to build homages anymore though. The new company is keeping me more than busy.

As for your impressions on my new brand, it's good to hear what other parts of the forum think. My goal was for the designs to be a bit dressier than most micro brands and I guess they aren't going to appeal to everyone 

We do have more models on the way, the next being a marine calendar auto called the Portsea and then a mid size called the Parkville. Here's a pic of the Portsea prototypes










Unfortunately no PAM inspired designs in the works at the moment, but you never know in the future 

Cheers,

Suj.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You know mate, I wouldn't worry about getting that beauty repaired. That can be one for yourself and a great addition to your collection.
> 
> Something you can admire as the years roll by. That would be me but I'm a little odd


+1

That watch is so old - been working most of its life. Time for it to retire and rest. Just be glad it runs for a few seconds. I'd put it on the mantel or shelf or behind glass & just admire it, leaving it as original as poss. You're looking after that one for future generations.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning btw

I'm trying out my HMT for the first time today. Got it on a NATO. It's been running for 36 hours. It lasted well over 24 hours on a wind and lost less than a minute. 

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

SKrishnan said:


> Thanks guys - sadly I don't have time to build homages anymore though. The new company is keeping me more than busy.
> 
> As for your impressions on my new brand, it's good to hear what other parts of the forum think. My goal was for the designs to be a bit dressier than most micro brands and I guess they aren't going to appeal to everyone
> 
> ...


now that's nice  morning guys have a lovely day


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all usual holidays out of bed early down for a coffee tested the lum on the Infantry sub last night very bad only 3 hour markers had any lume so dont have to keep it at my bedside table was going to wear it today but going to give it a miss I will go with something else


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning all usual holidays out of bed early down for a coffee tested the lum on the Infantry sub last night very bad only 3 hour markers had any lume so dont have to keep it at my bedside table was going to wear it today but going to give it a miss I will go with something else


well mate if it's fairly new I would give it a burst under a lcd torch to get It going then sunlight should get that puppy glowing


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well mate if it's fairly new I would give it a burst under a lcd torch to get It going then sunlight should get that puppy glowing


 Tried it under 150 watt bulb kept it there for ages no joy A bit of better news the watch from the states is on its way from Litchfield shropshire


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Tried it under 150 watt bulb kept it there for ages no joy


 it needs be a lcd torch it seems to work better don't know why I use this


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it needs be a lcd torch it seems to work better don't know why I use this


 nearly blinded quality control should be sacked if there is any still no lume


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

British Army today.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

SKrishnan said:


> Thanks guys - sadly I don't have time to build homages anymore though. The new company is keeping me more than busy.
> 
> As for your impressions on my new brand, it's good to hear what other parts of the forum think. My goal was for the designs to be a bit dressier than most micro brands and I guess they aren't going to appeal to everyone
> 
> ...


Wow, they are beautiful.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Wow, they are beautiful.


yeah we will have to see If he will do a deal for quantity lol well there me and you that like it and I bet chico and sharky and mikey will like the look haha so yeah lol  and bet there's a few more would be up for it lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah we will have to see If he will do a deal for quantity lol well there me and you that like it and I bet chico and sharky and mikey will like the look haha so yeah lol  and bet there's a few more would be up for it lol


are we that predictable? lol but yeah, they are great looking watches ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> are we that predictable? lol but yeah, they are great looking watches ;-)


lol no just got good taste mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol no just got good taste mate


haha, I think we all have for some watches lol ;-) btw my portuguese is winging it's way back to hong kong today! manbush agreed to refund my return postage so it's worth doing it really


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> haha, I think we all have for some watches lol ;-) btw my portuguese is winging it's way back to hong kong today! manbush agreed to refund my return postage so it's worth doing it really


 yes I think If he cover cost the replacement it is the safes bet ... because I was concern that If I was right and the ratchet wheel was winding it and there was no slip catch working it that it would over winder it and break the main spring in time ..I would love to know what it was.... and wonder if he would tell you when he get's it what it was wrong with it lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> haha, I think we all have for some watches lol ;-) btw my portuguese is winging it's way back to hong kong today! manbush agreed to refund my return postage so it's worth doing it really


Well at least he's standing by his watches, good to know!! my portuguese should be winging it's way from hong kong any day now!! canny wait!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah we will have to see If he will do a deal for quantity lol well there me and you that like it and I bet chico and sharky and mikey will like the look haha so yeah lol  and bet there's a few more would be up for it lol


I prefer his flinders model over the portsea! but still a nice looking piece!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

3 nil to the wife at least I should have the one from the states tomorrow,why do I always say tomorrow?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I prefer his flinders model over the portsea! but still a nice looking piece!
> 
> chico


 I would have liked proper chronos for the price these watches cost they are nice all the same


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> I would have liked proper chronos for the price these watches cost they are nice all the same


Personally for me i don't have a big need for the dressier style watches and as nice as suj's watches are i couldn't see me spending £300 on a dress watch, it would be on a more rugged tool style watch, like the steinhart OVM, but thats just me

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok my self indulgent post 

Very happy!























































The black edge to the bezel and black crown have been a pleasant surprise!

Zulu to follow


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Ok my self indulgent post
> 
> Very happy!
> 
> ...


great pics mate, looks amazing on that nato!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> great pics mate, looks amazing on that nato!!
> 
> chico


Yours won't be long? You going to keep the blue and black on the braclet?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Yours won't be long? You going to keep the blue and black on the braclet?


Defo staying on the bracelet mate but you never know in the future!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo staying on the bracelet mate but you never know in the future!!
> 
> chico


Be nice to see it on a blue/black zulu


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Bought this orient £12 date does not change with winder but runs well its an auto


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Be nice to see it on a blue/black zulu


Sure would mate, i do like the look of it on a zulu









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sure would mate, i like the look of it on a zulu
> 
> View attachment 1548601
> 
> ...


Soon?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Soon?


Defo mate i'm the big 40 this month so it will be getting ordered as soon as the family pass the birthday money!! lol

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Bought this orient £12 date does not change with winder but runs well its an auto


Does it have any lume left smeagal? It looks like all the tubes have collapsed!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Does it have any lume left smeagal? It looks like all the tubes have collapsed!


 Probably not it wont be used in the dark just wanted a cheap orient


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo mate i'm the big 40 this month so it will be getting ordered as soon as the family pass the birthday money!! lol
> 
> chico


Looking forward to seeing it bud. Won't be long now


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Looking forward to seeing it bud. Won't be long now


Fingers crossed i should have my solar & my portuguese by the end of the month! will need to get my watch box ordered as well, don't like my babies just lying on a shelf!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Fingers crossed i should have my solar & my portuguese by the end of the month! will need to get my watch box ordered as well, don't like my babies just lying on a shelf!
> 
> chico


What's next lol?.

I'm going to start saving for my MM300. Opening a post office account and will suggest all birthday and Xmas presents be cash for the mm fund lol


chicolabronse said:


> Fingers crossed i should have my solar & my portuguese by the end of the month! will need to get my watch box ordered as well, don't like my babies just lying on a shelf!
> 
> chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I would have liked proper chronos for the price these watches cost they are nice all the same


 I kind of like that you have got the day date and month on the portsea it's growing on me lol  I wonder if I can talk him in to sending me one for free if I promote his watches lol have his company pic in my signature and all that lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Bought this orient £12 date does not change with winder but runs well its an auto


 I think in the long run it would be worth while getting that repaired mate if in full working order you would get a nice price if you wanted down the line to get rid of it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Fingers crossed i should have my solar & my portuguese by the end of the month! will need to get my watch box ordered as well, don't like my babies just lying on a shelf!
> 
> chico


I need to decide on my next watch soon lol. I do like the solar though, it looks like a solid chunk of watch, or maybe a 007/009!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Trench watch update; 
The bund strap that I ordered arrived today so I've put it on, looks good. I'm trying to take onboard what Pep and smeagal said yesterday about leaving it in the state it is in now and preserving it for future generations so I'll see how I go. I had a look in the back of it this morning and the balance wheel seemed to stick sometimes so I have it a gentle nudge with a screwdriver and that set it off. I then wound it, left it on the bedside table and went to sleep. Upon waking it had stopped but ran for 3 hours 32 minutes before it did so it's working slightly better but it is nearly a hundred years old. I've got it on the wrist now just to see if pottering round the house will affect it. 
As of yet it is still going though I have done nothing more strenuous whilst wearing it than making a coffee and grabbing a couple of biscuits. Anyway here's some pictures of it on the wrist and also next to a couple of WW I medals and a WW I bronze death plaque.


































Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Trench watch update;
> The bund strap that I ordered arrived today so I've put it on, looks good. I'm trying to take onboard what Pep and smeagal said yesterday about leaving it in the state it is in now and preserving it for future generations so I'll see how I go. I had a look in the back of it this morning and the balance wheel seemed to stick sometimes so I have it a gentle nudge with a screwdriver and that set it off. I then wound it, left it on the bedside table and went to sleep. Upon waking it had stopped but ran for 3 hours 32 minutes before it did so it's working slightly better but it is nearly a hundred years old. I've got it on the wrist now just to see if pottering round the house will affect it.
> As of yet it is still going though I have done nothing more strenuous whilst wearing it than making a coffee and grabbing a couple of biscuits. Anyway here's some pictures of it on the wrist and also next to a couple of WW I medals and a WW I bronze death plaque.
> 
> ...










west end watch co sword hands are same


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Trench watch update;
> The bund strap that I ordered arrived today so I've put it on, looks good. I'm trying to take onboard what Pep and smeagal said yesterday about leaving it in the state it is in now and preserving it for future generations so I'll see how I go. I had a look in the back of it this morning and the balance wheel seemed to stick sometimes so I have it a gentle nudge with a screwdriver and that set it off. I then wound it, left it on the bedside table and went to sleep. Upon waking it had stopped but ran for 3 hours 32 minutes before it did so it's working slightly better but it is nearly a hundred years old. I've got it on the wrist now just to see if pottering round the house will affect it.
> As of yet it is still going though I have done nothing more strenuous whilst wearing it than making a coffee and grabbing a couple of biscuits. Anyway here's some pictures of it on the wrist and also next to a couple of WW I medals and a WW I bronze death plaque.
> 
> ...


 I love the hand on this you know I will buy it of you at the price you paid and you can have a punt on another one if that's any help I have wanted one of the trench watches for like forever mate


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

The stainless bracelet for the Precista was waiting when I got home



Sets it of a treat I think, the rest of the collection may well be redundant, can't see me wearing anything else in the near future.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Trench watch update;
> The bund strap that I ordered arrived today so I've put it on, looks good. I'm trying to take onboard what Pep and smeagal said yesterday about leaving it in the state it is in now and preserving it for future generations so I'll see how I go. I had a look in the back of it this morning and the balance wheel seemed to stick sometimes so I have it a gentle nudge with a screwdriver and that set it off. I then wound it, left it on the bedside table and went to sleep. Upon waking it had stopped but ran for 3 hours 32 minutes before it did so it's working slightly better but it is nearly a hundred years old. I've got it on the wrist now just to see if pottering round the house will affect it.
> As of yet it is still going though I have done nothing more strenuous whilst wearing it than making a coffee and grabbing a couple of biscuits. Anyway here's some pictures of it on the wrist and also next to a couple of WW I medals and a WW I bronze death plaque.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome WS. What a great find!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I love the hand on this you know I will buy it of you at the price you paid and you can have a punt on another one if that's any help I have wanted one of the trench watches for like forever mate


Cheers ITMW but I've grown quite attached to it but if I decide to flip it you can have first refusal mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That looks awesome WS. What a great find!


Thanks Pep I'm on the look out for another one now, I think I've found my passion !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers ITMW but I've grown quite attached to it but if I decide to flip it you can have first refusal mate ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


more I think about it the more I think it just needs a good clean think how long it must have sat around with the oil in it seizing up with it getting hot and cold an the oil drying up


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> The stainless bracelet for the Precista was waiting when I got home
> 
> 
> 
> Sets it of a treat I think, the rest of the collection may well be redundant, can't see me wearing anything else in the near future.


They go really well together, could you share the link for the ss strap please?


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy to

Mens Watch Strap Bracelet STAINLESS STEEL Band Deployment Clasp HEAVY SOLID LINK | eBay


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Happy to
> 
> Mens Watch Strap Bracelet STAINLESS STEEL Band Deployment Clasp HEAVY SOLID LINK | eBay


Thanks. Hmmm, I wonder what my 007 would look like on that....


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Trench watch update;
> The bund strap that I ordered arrived today so I've put it on, looks good. I'm trying to take onboard what Pep and smeagal said yesterday about leaving it in the state it is in now and preserving it for future generations so I'll see how I go. I had a look in the back of it this morning and the balance wheel seemed to stick sometimes so I have it a gentle nudge with a screwdriver and that set it off. I then wound it, left it on the bedside table and went to sleep. Upon waking it had stopped but ran for 3 hours 32 minutes before it did so it's working slightly better but it is nearly a hundred years old. I've got it on the wrist now just to see if pottering round the house will affect it.
> As of yet it is still going though I have done nothing more strenuous whilst wearing it than making a coffee and grabbing a couple of biscuits. Anyway here's some pictures of it on the wrist and also next to a couple of WW I medals and a WW I bronze death plaque.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Had a similar problem with a 1920s mark.
Keep on doing the same, a gentle shake is probably enough now it's run for a few hours. It's possibly not run for years so needs to 'run in'. Just be gentle with the winding, also keep it in your pocket for a few days. The gentle movement of walking about keeps the movement ticking over.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks. Hmmm, I wonder what my 007 would look like on that....


what james bond ?  hehe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks. Hmmm, I wonder what my 007 would look like on that....


I'm not sure if these are the same but have a look, 22mm Heavy Brushed Double Lock Clasp Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Strap | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Had a similar problem with a 1920s mark.
> Keep on doing the same, a gentle shake is probably enough now it's run for a few hours. It's possibly not run for years so needs to 'run in'. Just be gentle with the winding, also keep it in your pocket for a few days. The gentle movement of walking about keeps the movement ticking over.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Thanks for the advice David I'll give it a go 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Got my Three HMTs today. All have stainless HMT straps.
1 and 2 work OK, bit jittery but that's what to expect after there travels. the usually settle down after an hour or two.
3 worked fine but the inner bezel was more or less upside down i.e 25 min marker at 55. So pulled the crown to fix that, had to reattach the face that was not screwed on at all. no problem, loves a challenge does old Foxy. Put it all back together and........a few of you already grinning cos you know it wont wind up now. Funked about it for a while, and only just remembered someone, probably ITMW mentioning about the cog that falls out if you pull the crown. Just happened to find it on my bed. 
So question is does this just slot in? I'm assuming I will need to take the face and hands off to insert it.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure if these are the same but have a look, 22mm Heavy Brushed Double Lock Clasp Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Strap | eBay


Thanks sharky, by coincidence, I have the same item on my watch list! I think I need to order one just to try it at that price.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> What's next lol?.
> 
> I'm going to start saving for my MM300. Opening a post office account and will suggest all birthday and Xmas presents be cash for the mm fund lol


Once the solar & portuguese arrive i'll probably go for a 44mm pvd sub on a khaki nato with pvd hardware, something along the lines of this









then i need to do the same and start saving for the steinhart OVM!!



sharkyfisher said:


> I need to decide on my next watch soon lol. I do like the solar though, it looks like a solid chunk of watch, or maybe a 007/009!


It is mate if you get a chance sharky u should try the solar on, it's superb on the wrist mate!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Got my Three HMTs today. All have stainless HMT straps.
> 1 and 2 work OK, bit jittery but that's what to expect after there travels. the usually settle down after an hour or two.
> 3 worked fine but the inner bezel was more or less upside down i.e 25 min marker at 55. So pulled the crown to fix that, had to reattach the face that was not screwed on at all. no problem, loves a challenge does old Foxy. Put it all back together and........a few of you already grinning cos you know it wont wind up now. Funked about it for a while, and only just remembered someone, probably ITMW mentioning about the cog that falls out if you pull the crown. Just happened to find it on my bed.
> So question is does this just slot in? I'm assuming I will need to take the face and hands off to insert it.


yeah you will need to take the hand and dial off then you need to make sue the crown is pulled first as to set the time. there should be a slot for it . you have to make sure the cogs the right way round so there should be a small cog on one side so it that needs to in be facing the centre wheel that's the bit that the hands go on lol it should just drop in if you have disengage the winder i.e pull the winder before removing the crown and you should get a way with it as long as you don't force it in. ( and pls be really careful when removing the dial in case it breaks one of the two dial pins you are completely bugger)trust me I know without pins It's a ballsack lol I have just spent several hours trying to get round not having pins on a dial


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks ITMW, was dreading trawling these pages to find that information.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Got my Three HMTs today. All have stainless HMT straps.
> 1 and 2 work OK, bit jittery but that's what to expect after there travels. the usually settle down after an hour or two.
> 3 worked fine but the inner bezel was more or less upside down i.e 25 min marker at 55. So pulled the crown to fix that, had to reattach the face that was not screwed on at all. no problem, loves a challenge does old Foxy. Put it all back together and........a few of you already grinning cos you know it wont wind up now. Funked about it for a while, and only just remembered someone, probably ITMW mentioning about the cog that falls out if you pull the crown. Just happened to find it on my bed.
> So question is does this just slot in? I'm assuming I will need to take the face and hands off to insert it.


 when did you send for the hmts


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Thanks ITMW, was dreading trawling these pages to find that information.


 love these little hmt but it's luck of the draw some are great straight off some need regulating and are fine some need a little bit of work and one needs a sledge hammer to it lol I have been dealing with one like that vossie you had trouble with lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Three at the back were from Goodtimes0969 (24th June)
Two Jawans, one each from Time Coccoon and Collection watches (12th and 13th June)
The Pilot from Shah123times. (28th April)
You still waiting for yours?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have had a bad day again my gazebo did a classic movie can you guess?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Three at the back were from Goodtimes0969
> Two Jawans, one each from Time Coccoon and Collection watches
> The Pilot from Shah123times.
> You still waiting for yours?


 yes 12th june


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have had a bad day again my gazebo did a classic movie can you guess?


 what fall down or go up in aball of fire ?


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope its just tied up in the post somewhere. but crap though. Have you contacted the seller?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what fall down or go up in aball of fire ?


Gone with the wind?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Gone with the wind?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Damn ! You beat me to it lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Hope its just tied up in the post somewhere. but crap though. Have you contacted the seller?


 going to after the 4th as that was the final delivery date 
regarding gazebo Gone with the wind frame broke in two places and buckled so much for pop ups


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Damn ! You beat me to it lol !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 argos tomorrow needing frame £40 Keeping the wife happy priceless


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

put the tracking number in this site and see it ever moved from the seller
India Post | Tools | Track Consignments


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Damn ! You beat me to it lol !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 lol was hoping to use the line great ball of fire lol o well next time


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> put the tracking number in this site and see it ever moved from the seller
> India Post | Tools | Track Consignments


 no tracking No just the number after item


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey blanchy any news on the ruskies have they invade yet lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> love these little hmt but it's luck of the draw some are great straight off some need regulating and are fine some need a little bit of work and one needs a sledge hammer to it lol I have been dealing with one like that vossie you had trouble with lol


Seems to be luck of the draw with them don't it? 
Mine has been running perfectly. Keeps reasonable time - gains under a minute in 24hrs - which is as accurate as I need it. 
Still waiting on another one & hoping it's as good as the first. 
Really like their simplicity. I haven't taken mine apart yet - not sure I will as it doesn't feel as sturdy as a vostok & wouldn't want to bust it.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

10 to 21 working days for hmt from vintage watches 2014 so give till 4th and I will be calling


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

i think theoldwoman mentioned this yesterday but it really is showing through! We all have grown so far from the MWC collection and its great to see all the differing collections building?

They have become very diverse and unique, well maybe not sharky as he just gets everything...lol. I know he wont mind me saying that :-d

I'd dare say that some of the guys in here have some very individual tastes, that seem to beyond the 'race to the top' and usual 'must haves'..and are going to have pieces that will be very rare in years to come?

Very interesting progress being made in everyones collections! well maybe not mine but...lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Seems to be luck of the draw with them don't it?
> Mine has been running perfectly. Keeps reasonable time - gains under a minute in 24hrs - which is as accurate as I need it.
> Still waiting on another one & hoping it's as good as the first.
> Really like their simplicity. I haven't taken mine apart yet - not sure I will as it doesn't feel as sturdy as a vostok & wouldn't want to bust it.
> ...


total agree I have only done it with ones that had problems there was the one with the waving hand ( it would go round the dial if you shook it would jump from ten to half past ten lol ) the one with the timing issue that the one that's got fog up and they had issue with the winder cog but that's working(touch wood lol ) and the complete lemon I was working on for a few hours early an am now trying to convert to quartz to solve the no pins on the dial problem  so yeah then got six that are sweet and work well so yeah mixed bag for sure


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I was just admiring a few of my watches when I realised this hasn't had much wrist time in a while and forgot how nice it is


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was just admiring a few of my watches when I realised this hasn't had much wrist time in a while and forgot how nice it is


 yeah gots to get me one of dem mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was just admiring a few of my watches when I realised this hasn't had much wrist time in a while and forgot how nice it is


Have you seen the new Ecozillas, they are massive..let me see if i can get a pic


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Have you seen the new Ecozillas, they are massive..let me see if i can get a pic


yeah, hasn't one of the guys on here got one? I seem to remember a pic but not who it was lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, hasn't one of the guys on here got one? I seem to remember a pic but not who it was lol


Yeah shaggy has the older version

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/wruw-thursday-june-19th-2014-a-1045426-2.html#post7974083

This is the new one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah shaggy has the older version
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/wruw-thursday-june-19th-2014-a-1045426-2.html#post7974083
> 
> This is the new one


WOW that's sweet!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> WOW that's sweet!


Sharky off topic, on my pr the date function is stuck at the 31st and when i press the pusher nothing happens, any ideas mate? iv tried turning the crown thru 24hrs but to no avail

chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Telly got terrible so I fixed the HMT. Just hit that special moment when you look at your watch and cant find the hour hand lol it was under the minute hand @ around 10 to 10
Repair went well but Ive left it a bit messy (fingerprinty n smudgy) might go in another day to make it gleam.

Note: 'fingerprinty' must be a new word. DIBS on creating it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sharky off topic, on my pr the date function is stuck at the 31st and when i press the pusher nothing happens, any ideas mate? iv tried turning the crown thru 24hrs but to no avail
> 
> chico


you didn't try altering the date between 9pm and 3am did you? I heard it can upset the mechanism but I've never had that problem. apart from that no idea mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you didn't try altering the date between 9pm and 3am did you? I heard it can upset the mechanism but I've never had that problem. apart from that no idea mate


Could it be like the vossies. Go back to 9 then forward to 1?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> you didn't try altering the date between 9pm and 3am did you? I heard it can upset the mechanism but I've never had that problem. apart from that no idea mate


Na mate i set it the morning i got it and i just noticed it this evening that it was still at the 31st.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Na mate i set it the morning i got it and i just noticed it this evening that it was still at the 31st.
> 
> chico


Did you try back to 9 the on to 1 mate. Might kick start it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Telly got terrible so I fixed the HMT. Just hit that special moment when you look at your watch and cant find the hour hand lol it was under the minute hand @ around 10 to 10
> Repair went well but Ive left it a bit messy (fingerprinty n smudgy) might go in another day to make it gleam.
> 
> Note: 'fingerprinty' must be a new word. DIBS on creating it


 just remember the dodge winder cog on them when you go back in make sure the crown is pulled first


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah shaggy has the older version
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/wruw-thursday-june-19th-2014-a-1045426-2.html#post7974083
> 
> This is the new one


That's a lot of watch. There are some pics on WUS that looks like a 12 year old has it on, £550+ though 

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> That's a lot of watch. There are some pics on WUS that looks like a 12 year old has it on, £550+ though
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


That's expensive! Though the old models will surely drop now?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My watch from the states arrived in Glasgow at 6am this morning may get it today by city post


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Did you try back to 9 the on to 1 mate. Might kick start it?


Tried that mate no joy but when i got up this morning it had changed to the 1st and i was able to set it correctly, dunno wot was going on with it!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I wonder if I will get the Indian watch today or is it still at the Little Big Horn waiting for Custer to resurect himself


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing my soki watch since yesterday keeps great time I have in the better case that I will use for my project 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all, well, I can't make my mind up today, so it will be an Aldi jam ring with a coffee now, followed later by a Jaffa cake, and this afternoon, a choco leibnitz. Oh, and a Blue Ray to wear today.

Have a great day


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Morning all, well, I can't make my mind up today, so it will be an Aldi jam ring with a coffee now, followed later by a Jaffa cake, and this afternoon, a choco leibnitz. Oh, and a Blue Ray to wear today.
> 
> Have a great day


That is a very good choice for today! Jam ring-much nicer than jammie dodgers! choco leibnitz lovely biscuits and Jaffa Cake is my all time favourite biscuit/cake/snack! all in all a great snack selection  . Oh, the Ray is a good choice too lol ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Tried that mate no joy but when i got up this morning it had changed to the 1st and i was able to set it correctly, dunno wot was going on with it!!
> 
> chico


Well that's a relief mate,


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's a relief mate,


Sure is mate! what's happening with your portuguese? is it a repair or replacement?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sure is mate! what's happening with your portuguese? is it a repair or replacement?
> 
> chico


He said he'd send a new watch out as soon as he receives it back


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> He said he'd send a new watch out as soon as he receives it back


You canny ask for better than that mate, the manbush was really good to deal with when i bought my pilot. i canny wait to get my portuguese, it should hopefully ship the day!!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You canny ask for better than that mate, the manbush was really good to deal with when i bought my pilot. i canny wait to get my portuguese, it should hopefully ship the day!!!
> 
> chico


no you can't he's always been pleasant and quick to reply to emails etc... did you go to him for the portuguese?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> no you can't he's always been pleasant and quick to reply to emails etc... did you go to him for the portuguese?


No mate my wee sister bought it for me, she got it from ebay the seller was bluesky537, so wots next on your hitlist??

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No mate my wee sister bought it for me, she got it from ebay the seller was bluesky537, so wots next on your hitlist??
> 
> chico


that's very nice of her  . as for my next one I don't really know lol. I love the look of divers, subs(like the pvd type you posted yesterday) but I don't know where to look really, ebay is a bit limited with that sort of thing


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's very nice of her  . as for my next one I don't really know lol. I love the look of divers, subs(like the pvd type you posted yesterday) but I don't know where to look really, ebay is a bit limited with that sort of thing


She got it for my birthday!! i will be getting the 43mm pvd sub from the manbush its only £36 then maybe £10 for a decent nato/zulu for it






























chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> She got it for my birthday!! i will be getting the 43mm pvd sub from the manbush its only £36 then maybe £10 for a decent nato/zulu for it
> chico


It seems silly to go anywhere else really lol ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Bought the orient yesterday arrived just now still nothing from India now going to email him and find out what is going on


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> It seems silly to go anywhere else really lol ;-)


sure is mate! |>

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> She got it for my birthday!! i will be getting the 43mm pvd sub from the manbush its only £36 then maybe £10 for a decent nato/zulu for it
> 
> View attachment 1549514
> 
> ...


Hmmm, very nice, and I need a black PVD sub to round out my collection. But it has to be auto, and at least 10atm waterproof.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hmmm, very nice, and I need a black PVD sub to round out my collection. But it has to be auto, and at least 10atm waterproof.


That is an auto although the waterproofing may be a problem lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Hmmm, very nice, and I need a black PVD sub to round out my collection. But it has to be auto, and at least 10atm waterproof.


This one has the DG2813 auto movement, no mention of the WR though!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> This one has the DG2813 auto movement, no mention of the WR though!
> 
> chico


it's payday next week, I may have to consider that one ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's payday next week, I may have to consider that one ;-)


It's a steal for that price mate!! found the perfect strap for it!

MILITARY ZULU HEAVY DUTY 5 RING STAINLESS WATCH STRAP | eBay

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I do like the pvd cases and straps. Soon as I get my MM300 I'll have to get one of these lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Afternoon !

Well dont you just love it when something arrives early ....

ordered a "vintage" Bond NATO yesterday from monkey_swag ....delivery stated as FRI 4th July ......post arrives today and I have a nice little vinyl envelope from the swag that is monkey !

Really really cant praise these guys enough just under £6 for the strap and such quick delivery ( not forgetting the free spring bars ! ) .

Strap is gawjus...excellent quality ....only one problem ....

now Im torn between "vintage" Bond and my black and grey Bond .......alternate days it has to be !!

( on a side note ...I had not realised how dirty my black and grey Bond strap was until I took it off my watch and spotted how "clean" the part that was hidden under my watch is ....any tips on how to wash a NATO ?? lol )


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

A drop of suddy water and dry works for me


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> any tips on how to wash a NATO ?? lol )


I'd say if it's got stitched joints stick it in the washing machine!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I do like the pvd cases and straps. Soon as I get my MM300 I'll have to get one of these lol


How much will the MM300 set you back?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think 1500 with the risk of duties. Will be a long while till I get one 😀


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I think 1500 with the risk of duties. Will be a long while till I get one 


It will all be worth it mate once you have saved and finally get it on your wrist! then you can start saving again for the glashutte!!! :-d

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It will all be worth it mate once you have saved and finally get it on your wrist! then you can start saving again for the glashutte!!! :-d
> 
> chico


This will have to do for now lol

22mm squeezed in


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> That is an auto although the waterproofing may be a problem lol


200m DIVING SPORTS | DIVING SPORTS AUTOMATIC / EM65008B | ORIENT WATCH

Ooh, me likey! Not sure it's PVD though, doesn't look very matt.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> 200m DIVING SPORTS | DIVING SPORTS AUTOMATIC / EM65008B | ORIENT WATCH
> 
> Ooh, me likey! Not sure it's PVD though, doesn't look very matt.


The ray raven is a superb looking thing!! no it's not PVD, its black ion plated.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A drop of suddy water and dry works for me


 lol I jump in the bath just wearing the strap lol ( hehe get that pic out your head If you can hmmm) works for me get me and the strap clean at the same time haha


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The ray raven is a superb looking thing!! no it's not PVD, its black ion plated.
> 
> chico


Seiko Automatic Diver's SRP499K1 SRP499K SRP499

Oh man, I need to go lie down in a darkened room......and it's a Seiko......


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Seiko Automatic Diver's SRP499K1 SRP499K SRP499
> 
> Oh man, I need to go lie down in a darkened room......and it's a Seiko......


The dark room ploy doesn't work for me. I still see the watch in my minds eye, usually along side Kim Kardashian


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This will have to do for now lol
> 
> 22mm squeezed in


I'm a little bit worried and a lot excited! just shown my wife the solars on creation watches and she says I can have the blue/red pepsi one! which as it happens is my favourite colour ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Seiko Automatic Diver's SRP499K1 SRP499K SRP499
> 
> Oh man, I need to go lie down in a darkened room......and it's a Seiko......


I love how we've went from a 40 quid parnis to a £160 seiko stargate in about 5 posts!!! lol

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm a little bit worried and a lot excited! just shown my wife the solars on creation watches and she says I can have the blue/red pepsi one! which as it happens is my favourite colour ;-)


Well if the missus ok's it you don't want to let her down do you!!! lol

chico


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm a little bit worried and a lot excited! just shown my wife the solars on creation watches and she says I can have the blue/red pepsi one! which as it happens is my favourite colour ;-)











She wants something expensive herself !!

LOL


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Been wearing this today:


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

dalliance said:


> View attachment 1549835
> 
> 
> She wants something expensive herself !!
> ...


Or she's already bought it and doesn't want to reveal it yet.....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Watch from America I like it for £40 not. Bad
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm lucky she's not got expensive habits like me lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

been for gazebo now going for messages then I can relax and check posts


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm a little bit worried and a lot excited! just shown my wife the solars on creation watches and she says I can have the blue/red pepsi one! which as it happens is my favourite colour ;-)


Honestly sharky, I can't praise them enough. Mines going to need sandblasting to get it off my wrist.

I did dabble with the idea of the Pepsi when I first seen the solar, must ne 18 months ago now but I have a Pepsi diver and thought I'd go for the black and it got stuck in my mind. I'd actually like to have all 3 lol. They are awesome and it's nice to have a hassle free quartz diver tho I expect this would be the only quartz I'd allow near my collection.

There is a thread von here dedicated to the solar and has every combo imaginable in there!

This is getting a lot of attention from my non WIS pals etc.

Love the solar, very happy with it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Honestly sharky, I can't praise them enough. Mines going to need sandblasting to get it off my wrist.
> 
> I did dabble with the idea of the Pepsi when I first seen the solar, must ne 18 months ago now but I have a Pepsi diver and thought I'd go for the black and it got stuck in my mind. I'd actually like to have all 3 lol. They are awesome and it's nice to have a hassle free quartz diver tho I expect this would be the only quartz I'd allow near my collection.
> 
> ...


Oh and there is another black bezel version with red accents on a braclet that's gorge too and a couple other hideous new ones.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It will all be worth it mate once you have saved and finally get it on your wrist! then you can start saving again for the glashutte!!! :-d
> 
> chico


How things change...I'm starting to love the Tudor Black Bay now. approx 1k dearer than the MM...maybe that will fiollow the MM if I win the lotto lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> How things change...I'm starting to love the Tudor Black Bay now. approx 1k dearer than the MM...maybe that will follow the MM if I win the lotto lol


I don't know if it's just me but i feel i get more pleasure from an affordable watch than i would from a multi thousand pound watch, take the steinhart ocean range compared to the rolex submariner, they are nearly identical in specs, swiss made, ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, quality automatic movement and top notch finish, so why the massive price increase?? it just doesn't make any sense to me, i know people would say "but it's a rolex" but branding doesn't make any difference to me and i feel that's what you are paying for with these super expensive pieces, and to me that just doesn't add up! rant over!! lol

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How things change...I'm starting to love the Tudor Black Bay now. approx 1k dearer than the MM...maybe that will fiollow the MM if I win the lotto lol


That's what I am saving for  released in UK on 19th September and already located my local dealer


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I don't know if it's just me but i feel i get more pleasure from an affordable watch than i would from a multi thousand pound watch, take the steinhart ocean range compared to the rolex submariner, they are nearly identical in specs, swiss made, ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, quality automatic movement and top notch finish, so why the massive price increase?? it just doesn't make any sense to me, i know people would say "but it's a rolex" but branding doesn't make any difference to me and i feel that's what you are paying for with these super expensive pieces, and to me that just doesn't add up! rant over!! lol
> 
> chico


I agree, also I don't think I dare wear a watch that was more that a few hundred. I'm a magnet for door frames and forever dodging things to protect a £100 watch. I'd be a wreck if it was worth a few grand lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I agree, also I don't think I dare wear a watch that was more that a few hundred. I'm a magnet for door frames and forever dodging things to protect a £100 watch. I'd be a wreck if it was worth a few grand lol


I barely wear the one I have worth £600, I would be a nervous wreck with a genuinely valuable one. But I can dream, and go and stare at a Black bay in the jewellers window. While wearing the Tiger Concept homage I can nearly afford!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I barely wear the one I have worth £600, I would be a nervous wreck with a genuinely valuable one. But I can dream, and go and stare at a Black bay in the jewellers window. While wearing the Tiger Concept homage I can nearly afford!


I think if I had a lottery win it'd be nice to have just one obscenely expensive watch on display to look at only lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I don't know if it's just me but i feel i get more pleasure from an affordable watch than i would from a multi thousand pound watch, take the steinhart ocean range compared to the rolex submariner, they are nearly identical in specs, swiss made, ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, quality automatic movement and top notch finish, so why the massive price increase?? it just doesn't make any sense to me, i know people would say "but it's a rolex" but branding doesn't make any difference to me and i feel that's what you are paying for with these super expensive pieces, and to me that just doesn't add up! rant over!! lol
> 
> chico


Rolex are obscene money, I think they are very much for people who have so much money they have nothing left to buy lol...Tudor would be regarded as a poor mans rolex but boy they are cool...I do however believe that the MM would be the highest I could possibly justify for buying a watch, this will have to come behind almost everything else but is one thing i'm going to allow myself before I spin off this mortal coil lol...!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I barely wear the one I have worth £600, I would be a nervous wreck with a genuinely valuable one. But I can dream, and go and stare at a Black bay in the jewellers window. While wearing the Tiger Concept homage I can nearly afford!


hey are special arent they ..get the PO account open and throw a few quid in every month...!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I agree, also I don't think I dare wear a watch that was more that a few hundred. I'm a magnet for door frames and forever dodging things to protect a £100 watch. I'd be a wreck if it was worth a few grand lol


It's no even just the chance of damaging it sharky, it's just the principal of what your getting for your money compared to *what *you can get for your money, i mean the pleasure iv had from my 2 £50 parnis watches (which are running within + or - 3 secs) has been brilliant but will i get 100 times the pleasure from a £5000 submariner?? i don't think so!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> hey are special arent they ..get the PO account open and throw a few quid in every month...!


I am thinking that when I have paid for my car, the money I spend on that every month could be saved, but them I would own a watch worth more than my car! Then again I have always had guitars worth more than my car, and they are my inky other hobby.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I agree, also I don't think I dare wear a watch that was more that a few hundred. I'm a magnet for door frames and forever dodging things to protect a £100 watch. I'd be a wreck if it was worth a few grand lol


I even change my sixty quid watches when I'm doing DIY! I can't bear to ding them. My own grail is the Omega moon watch, but I doubt I'll ever buy one, I've had two chances already and backed away each time, I think if I bought one I'd never wear it, but I wear my Seikos and Blue Ray and Parnis all the time.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Rolex are obscene money, I think they are very much for people who have so much money they have nothing left to buy lol...Tudor would be regarded as a poor mans rolex but boy they are cool...I do however believe that the MM would be the highest I could possibly justify for buying a watch, this will have to come behind almost everything else but is one thing i'm going to allow myself before I spin off this mortal coil lol...!


Mate the tudors are fantastic, i don't want you to think i was downing your dreams!!! lol

take the MM and any multi thousand pound watch, what are you gaining over the MM for that extra cash? at least with the seiko your paying for the watch not the branding!

the few times iv'e came across people with expensive watches they have been total bell-ends who have bought them for the branding not for the watch itself!! like the guy who served me at my local take-away he was wearing a sub and i said to him "nice submariner mate" he gave me a funny look, chuckled and said "its no a submariner its a rolex pal"

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a relatively good job. Worked hard to get it. We get a 2-5% salary increase per annum. But honestly since we had the IMF lads in, workers have been raped here. My net pay is less now than it was 5 years ago, despite all the salary increases. 

It's hard to complain when so many don't have a job but is a pisser all the same. 

Do any of you remember a thing called 'disposable income' lol.

So needless to say when my solar snuck through I was doubly pleased. 

So if I can manage to save for my mm and something doesn't pack in or collapse in the house or the engine drops out of my car I'm going to get it lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Broke out and ordered the 2813 movement snowflake hands and dial altogether £45 hope to have all the parts when I come back from hols


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have a relatively good job. Worked hard to get it. We get a 2-5% salary increase per annum. But honestly since we had the IMF lads in, workers have been raped here. My net pay is less now than it was 5 years ago, despite all the salary increases.
> 
> It's hard to complain when so many don't have a job but is a pisser all the same.
> 
> ...


 The poor council have only given us 1% in the last 3 years so now earning less and paying out more if it wasant for my small pensions i would not be able to buy watch straps The wife says not to look at watches during hols aye right


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Broke out and ordered the 2813 movement snowflake hands and dial altogether £45 hope to have all the parts when I come back from hols


What you modding smeagal?

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What you modding smeagal?
> 
> chico


 tuder black bay type I hope


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol when we talk about really expensive watches there a cap on what a watch can do...... so the rest is look at me pomp ... I'm better then you because I have the cost of your house on me arm attitude to a degree and I always have this pic pop in to my head lol and I start to wonder if I would do the same if I had more money then chest hairs lol I would hope not... well that was my two kronur worth lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> tuder black bay type I hope


Cool, there's a couple of good threads on that mod, what you using as your base?

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cool, there's a couple of good threads on that mod, what you using as your base?
> 
> chico


my rol that the winder snapped inside its the same movement that I am getting its the case that i have the soki in the soki movement is the wrong size so I had to make a few adjustments to hold it in the soki will go back in its old case when its all done


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello pep,tell me lad where is u'r problem with imf?


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

following thread from the beginning cheers for ALL,boys-awesome experience!!!!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

rab666 said:


> following thread from the beginning cheers for ALL,boys-awesome experience!!!!!


 welcome rab666 have you got anytips to get watches as I know a lot of members and lurkers have done


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Will have to either get rid of the cyclops or get a new crystel for the mod just checked the watch face I bought


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Hello pep,tell me lad where is u'r problem with imf?


In me wallet rab


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> my rol that the winder snapped inside its the same movement that I am getting its the case that i have the soki in the soki movement is the wrong size so I had to make a few adjustments to hold it in the soki will go back in its old case when its all done


Look forward to seeing it mate, you should a step by step pic diary of it in here.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Will have to either get rid of the cyclops or get a new crystel for the mod just checked the watch face I bought


 what size do you need I mite be able to help


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

rab666 said:


> following thread from the beginning cheers for ALL,boys-awesome experience!!!!!


Welcome rab, have you made any purchases mate? anything you've seen in here that you like??

chico


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

smeagal said:


> welcome rab666 have you got anytips to get watches as I know a lot of members and lurkers have done


smeagal dude i started with suunto,and later with mwc at the moment trying find my own way but with u guys,its hard-too many ideas,too many watches,too many vostok htm infantrys seikos casios-honestly need a guru to show me way to oblivion!!!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Look forward to seeing it mate, you should a step by step pic diary of it in here.
> 
> chico


as you have seen my pics so far have not been great but I will give it a go,I can get a watch crystel for a fiver so I dont expect to go swimming with it but it should look the part


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> as you have seen my pics so far have not been great but I will give it a go,I can get a watch crystel for a fiver so I dont expect to go swimming with it but it should look the part


As long as it looks the part that's all that matters!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

These are the basic parts


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> These are the basic parts


Whats the lume like on the dial?

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Whats the lume like on the dial?
> 
> chico


 its lumenar or something like that


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey blanchy any news on the ruskies have they invade yet lol


No sign of them yet mate


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Welcome rab, have you made any purchases mate? anything you've seen in here that you like??
> 
> chico


dude i both apartment so at the moment just reading learning following my watch masters!!!!!!!!!!!!!step by step but got the bug.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Orient with mesh strap that I got for a fiver
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> No sign of them yet mate


lol gives me a chance to refill the old watch jar don't it mate lol .. how's the car going has it fallen off yet lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol gives me a chance to refill the old watch jar don't it mate lol .. how's the car going has it fallen off yet lol


Its pretty noisy but I dont mine lol :-D


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Its pretty noisy but I dont mine lol :-D


 I'm surprise you have not been pulled for the noise mate


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm surprise you have not been pulled for the noise mate


Ah its just a one litre engine so its not thay loud really the exhaust on the golf I used to have was louder


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

rab666 said:


> dude i both apartment so at the moment just reading learning following my watch masters!!!!!!!!!!!!!step by step but got the bug.


1st job rab. Get a picture up of that Suunto


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Good news (for me) is that both of my watches on eBay now have bids on them, so will sell, and net me enough after fees for the Tiger Concept black Bay homage I have been coveting. Hope to,order it next week, as soon as the funds are in my Paypal account!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Ive had a busy, but interesting couple of days. I now have 2 HMTs. I thought Id made a mistake and got 2 the same, but actually they are both Jawans, but different watches, with the same dial - so Im happy

Also Ive been deliberating which watch to buy with vouchers given to me from work. Spent a lot of time trying to decide & changed my mind several times. In the end I did some googling, following a suggestion from Chico on here for Seiko Solars. I thought they were just divers watches, but found theres actually a whole range of different styles. I then found one I really liked & found it on sale - well within my budget, then found another I liked equally. I couldnt decide which to go for - then my mind was decided for me when one went out of stock. So this is what I have ordered - should have it in a week, or so....& I got it for less than half price! (& it wasnt my money lol)

Other SSC137P1 watches for Men from Seiko | Seiko


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Good news (for me) is that both of my watches on eBay now have bids on them, so will sell, and net me enough after fees for the Tiger Concept black Bay homage I have been coveting. Hope to,order it next week, as soon as the funds are in my Paypal account!


Have you got a link for that homage mike?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

soooo I have two hmt mechanism from two watches that are no good the third wheels is bent on one and on the other the winder disengage cog Is damaged so both can't winded or run properly so was thinking of turning them in to cuff links any idea how I can make a back for them so they loop thro the cuff and pin the cufflink in place


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Ive had a busy, but interesting couple of days. I now have 2 HMTs. I thought Id made a mistake and got 2 the same, but actually they are both Jawans, but different watches, with the same dial - so Im happy
> 
> Also Ive been deliberating which watch to buy with vouchers given to me from work. Spent a lot of time trying to decide & changed my mind several times. In the end I did some googling, following a suggestion from Chico on here for Seiko Solars. I thought they were just divers watches, but found theres actually a whole range of different styles. I then found one I really liked & found it on sale - well within my budget, then found another I liked equally. I couldnt decide which to go for - then my mind was decided for me when one went out of stock. So this is what I have ordered - should have it in a week, or so....& I got it for less than half price! (& it wasnt my money lol)
> 
> Other SSC137P1 watches for Men from Seiko | Seiko


That's a superb looking watch AF, kinda similar to the pvd sub/ khaki zulu look i'm after.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Have you got a link for that homage mike?


I think this is it pep

http://www.tiger-concept.com/watch.html

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think this is it pep
> 
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/watch.html
> 
> chico


Oh crap I really like that lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Oh crap I really like that lol


Yeah i like the SS bracelet version

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's a superb looking watch AF, kinda similar to the pvd sub/ khaki zulu look i'm after.
> 
> chico


They do it with a shiny case and tan leather strap. Couldn't decide which I preferred - then the shiny one sold out. I'm now glad it did - I think I prefer the black & canvas. I think the dial at 9 o'clock is a compass - very useful finding the toilet over in the east wing lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh crap I really like that lol


 I hope mine will be something like that


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> They do it with a shiny case and tan leather strap. Couldn't decide which I preferred - then the shiny one sold out. I'm now glad it did - I think I prefer the black & canvas. I think the dial at 9 o'clock is a compass - very useful finding the toilet over in the east wing lol
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


LOL I really love the PVD finish after getting it on my pilot, the black and tan would be a nice combo.

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Seiko Automatic Diver's SRP499K1 SRP499K SRP499
> 
> Oh man, I need to go lie down in a darkened room......and it's a Seiko......


I've got one word for people like you.

LUME

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok guys is flipping time, these will never get worn by me so it's time to let em go, before i get en on ebay is anybody interested? 









some better pics!
















Edit: Sold


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Ive had a busy, but interesting couple of days. I now have 2 HMTs. I thought Id made a mistake and got 2 the same, but actually they are both Jawans, but different watches, with the same dial - so Im happy
> 
> Also Ive been deliberating which watch to buy with vouchers given to me from work. Spent a lot of time trying to decide & changed my mind several times. In the end I did some googling, following a suggestion from Chico on here for Seiko Solars. I thought they were just divers watches, but found theres actually a whole range of different styles. I then found one I really liked & found it on sale - well within my budget, then found another I liked equally. I couldnt decide which to go for - then my mind was decided for me when one went out of stock. So this is what I have ordered - should have it in a week, or so....& I got it for less than half price! (& it wasnt my money lol)
> 
> Other SSC137P1 watches for Men from Seiko | Seiko


Holy complexity! Do you need a pilot's licence just to wear that?!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ok guys is flipping time, these will never get worn by me so it's time to let em go, before i get en on ebay is anybody interested?
> 
> View attachment 1550291


That one is mental!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That one is mental!


in a good or bad way? lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> in a good or bad way? lol


I aren't sure. It looks like a knuckle duster or a shuriken or something.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ok guys is flipping time, these will never get worn by me so it's time to let em go, before i get en on ebay is anybody interested?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I will take all three for the right price


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I will take all three for the right price


how much are the solars? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how much are the solars? lol


 lol I will buy the strap for you lol ...p.m me mate if you want to do a deal


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I will buy the strap for you lol ...p.m me mate if you want to do a deal


haha cool, pm sent ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

there was a nice couple on-line I was watching but I have not heard of a u-boot before hmmm  there words not mine

(Vostok Komandirskie/amphibia U-boot model. Anti-magnetic with nice patina on the dial. 

Vostok Komandirskie paratrooper. Nice patina to the dial. Very accurate movement. OD Green nato strap. )

still nice thou


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this one would be good for modding I think


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ok guys is flipping time, these will never get worn by me so it's time to let em go, before i get en on ebay is anybody interested?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the gold tankist.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I love the gold tankist.


Sorry af, itmw grabbed all 3 last night :-(


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Sorry af, itmw grabbed all 3 last night :-(


Oh well, at least it's going to a good home lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

when I go on holiday on monday I will be taking 3 watches with me tha Alpha Rotary aqua and the Stuhrling do I need to take any more


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> when I go on holiday on monday I will be taking 3 watches with me tha Alpha Rotary aqua and the Stuhrling do I need to take any more


Just a couple of days away then smeagal?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Just a couple of days away then smeagal?


 7 days dont want weigh the baggage down


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to argos for a game for my son I have a £25 voucher I might as well look at the watches while I am there.No watch from India today looks bleak and the weather up here is just as bad


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to argos for a game for my son I have a £25 voucher I might as well look at the watches while I am there.No watch from India today looks bleak and the weather up here is just as bad


surely your son has enough games! watches are more important lol ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

here's a question for you guys. IF I was to buy this







what colour Zulu do you think would suit it? ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> here's a question for you guys. IF I was to buy this
> View attachment 1550769
> 
> what colour Zulu do you think would suit it? ;-)


Red White and blue 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Red White and blue
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I did think that but don't wanna go down the obvious route lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I did think that but don't wanna go down the obvious route lol


I'd say navy with a white strip? Can you get this on the rubber too?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> here's a question for you guys. IF I was to buy this
> View attachment 1550769
> 
> what colour Zulu do you think would suit it? ;-)


 help the heroes nato would look good and you would be supporting a worth while charity 

http://shop.helpforheroes.org.uk/products/Watch_Strap.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> here's a question for you guys. IF I was to buy this
> View attachment 1550769
> 
> what colour Zulu do you think would suit it? ;-)


I hope chico won't hate me for saying this ...whistle.. but I don't like the braclet on the solar. They have polished shiny links that look a little cheap IMO?

I have see some guys suggesting taking a brillo pad to take the shine away. Not something I'd try lol.

It's a taste thing I guess but I think they have skimped a tad on the braclet and put the effort into the watch.

Just a thought. ..Soz chico 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> help the heroes nato would look good and you would be supporting a worth while charity
> 
> Help for Heroes watch strap. Replacement for military style watches


Unfortunately HFH don't sell the best quality strap, imo, that would be this one;

18mm "Help for Heroes" Pattern NATO Military Watch Strap by MWC of Zürich | eBay


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I hope chico won't hate me for saying this ...whistle.. but I don't like the braclet on the solar. They have polished shiny links that look a little cheap IMO?
> 
> I have see some guys suggesting taking a brillo pad to take the shine away. Not something I'd try lol.
> 
> ...


Another options is an alternative strap of higher quality, such as this;

SUPER OYSTER SEIKO BRACELETS-BEST QUALITY AVAILABLE-Solid links with curved ends | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Unfortunately HFH don't sell the best quality strap, imo, that would be this one;
> 
> 18mm "Help for Heroes" Pattern NATO Military Watch Strap by MWC of Zürich | eBay


 yeah I'm afraid you are right and the link you put up is good as well its bit cheaper and they do give half of the money they get to the h.t.h charity so still win win


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I have another seiko with a braclet but it's more of a matt finish. I'd prefer this look. ..










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I'm afraid you are right and the link you put up is good as well its bit cheaper and they do give half of the money they get to the h.t.h charity so still win win


Indeed, and slightly off topic, HFH sell a great belt, which is very well made.

Tri Colour Woven Leather Belt - Help for Heroes


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I hope chico won't hate me for saying this ...whistle.. but I don't like the braclet on the solar. They have polished shiny links that look a little cheap IMO?
> 
> I have see some guys suggesting taking a brillo pad to take the shine away. Not something I'd try lol.
> 
> ...


I agree, maybe they think most people will replace it with a nato/zulu so might as well make it a bit cheaper. I do like a nice bracelet but I prefer the brushed steel, it looks good for much longer and a lot easier to polish scratches out if needed!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> surely your son has enough games! watches are more important lol ;-)


 He deserves it as he look after the wife looked at watches just looked bid for one on the bay put max bid will wait and see


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Pep I'll give the bracelet a few weeks to see how it wears, but I thought it looked ok when I tried it on, what about these straps sharky?

The GQ 5-Ring Zulu w/ Brushed SS Hardware (Stitched)

The M-Technik NATO Strap w/ Matte Hardware (Stitched)

The Patriot 5-Ring Zulu w/ Brushed SS Hardware (Stitched)

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Pep I'll give the bracelet a few weeks to see how it wears, but I thought it looked ok when I tried it on, what about these straps sharky?
> 
> The GQ 5-Ring Zulu w/ Brushed SS Hardware (Stitched)
> 
> ...


yeah, all nice. I like the Patriot  although I did say I didn't want to go the obvious route lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> He deserves it as he look after the wife looked at watches just looked bid for one on the bay put max bid will wait and see


course he does mate, you gotta look after your parents! although mine can do one lol good luck on the bidding ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Pep I'll give the bracelet a few weeks to see how it wears, but I thought it looked ok when I tried it on, what about these straps sharky?
> 
> The GQ 5-Ring Zulu w/ Brushed SS Hardware (Stitched)
> 
> ...


FTW you actually held one 

They're probably fine

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Indeed, and slightly off topic, HFH sell a great belt, which is very well made.
> 
> Tri Colour Woven Leather Belt - Help for Heroes


I would go for one they seem very reasonable to me mate


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going to argos for a game for my son I have a £25 voucher I might as well look at the watches while I am there.No watch from India today looks bleak and the weather up here is just as bad


Argos have a decent sale on games at the minute. I picked up Dragon Quest VI on the DS yesterday for €8.99 (originally on Super Nintendo and never released outside of Japan). They have Pokemon Typing Adventure on the DS for €8.99 too. It comes with a Bluetooth keyboard that works with pretty much everything (tablets, iPads, etc)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this can't be really surely ?  mans black leather watch | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, all nice. I like the Patriot  although I did say I didn't want to go the obvious route lol


The thing with the Pepsi is cause it's such bold colours your choice of straps are limited mate. What about a brown leather zulu?

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Argos have a decent sale on games at the minute. I picked up Dragon Quest VI on the DS yesterday for €8.99 (originally on Super Nintendo and never released outside of Japan). They have Pokemon Typing Adventure on the DS for €8.99 too. It comes with a Bluetooth keyboard that works with pretty much everything (tablets, iPads, etc)


 He got watch Dogs ps4 £25 voucher 25 cash I could have had a couple of watches for that ,but I dont mind


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

smeagal said:


> He got watch Dogs ps4 £25 voucher 25 cash I could have had a couple of watches for that ,but I dont mind


That's not bad at all. GameStop here are selling it for €70-80.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been on the phone to sky fed up with bad reception engineer will come out on monday pm Barrie will deal with him I hope as I will be away to York


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Counting down the days till my ebay auctions end and I can use my Paypal balance to buy the Tiger concept Black Bay homage!

Then Soki will be going in the watch box for a while and I will have a new casual watch.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Came home from work to find this


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Won a Henri Sandoz 9.50 from India usual repainted dial the one I am after is 1 day away l might get it its uk and a diver


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The latest offering from the MWC collection, you all remember the collection lol..

Now this is chronic!

https://www.facebook.com/#!/EaglemossMilitary


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am so glad I am out, that is horrible.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The latest offering from the MWC collection, you all remember the collection lol..
> 
> Now this is chronic!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/EaglemossMilitary


lol looks like they had some subby dials left over and a few frog cases to by the look of it ****e is ****e lol and as some one said infantry do a watch with working sub-dials and date windows hmmmm


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

who wants to know how many rollecks bagelsport homages there are?

ct-10001 | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> who wants to know how many rollecks bagelsport homages there are?
> 
> ct-10001 | eBay


Love them! I want to collect them all.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Love them! I want to collect them all.


Yeah, I was thinking the same lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Why did you have to do this to me (not another sub)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol looks like they had some subby dials left over and a few frog cases to by the look of it ****e is ****e lol and as some one said infantry do a watch with working sub-dials and date windows hmmmm


And bezel


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> And bezel


 look at this 

UK ROYALE INFANTRY Mens DATE&DAY Quartz Fashion Army Watch Black Leather Strap | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> look at this
> 
> UK ROYALE INFANTRY Mens DATE&DAY Quartz Fashion Army Watch Black Leather Strap | eBay


 I quite like the bottom one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I quite like the bottom one


yes I do to and I have a spare tenner I was going to see if any one else like it and was going to order it 

here's the link anyway mate 

U.S Military Pilot Police Mens Army Sport Quartz Wrist Watch Black Rubber Orange | eBay


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> here's a question for you guys. IF I was to buy this
> View attachment 1550769
> 
> what colour Zulu do you think would suit it? ;-)


Black n red brushed Zulu.

Which Watch Today?


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Came home from work to find this


Evening all not been on for a while but still reading the thread. Blanchy how long did you wait for the Finest I bought one 3 weeks ago and not got it yet. I'm getting fed up waiting so I bought an old automatic Timex off eBay. Looked OK on my phone but after buying it I viewed on my laptop and the face looks a bit scratched anyways It should come tomorrow so I'll see then how bad it is.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> look at this
> 
> UK ROYALE INFANTRY Mens DATE&DAY Quartz Fashion Army Watch Black Leather Strap | eBay


I got the top one - managed to win it on the bay for a fiver delivered. It's actually really good. I had a bit of trouble setting it but now set it works and looks great! I'd recommend it

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The latest offering from the MWC collection, you all remember the collection lol..
> 
> Now this is chronic!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/EaglemossMilitary


Oh. Not sure about that - but then I wasn't sure about the Subby & Froggy at first & now really like them, so I'll probably be the minority that likes it when it comes out lol

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Oh. Not sure about that - but then I wasn't sure about the Subby & Froggy at first & now really like them, so I'll probably be the minority that likes it when it comes out lol
> 
> EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


you probably will I said early I though it had been made with their left overs lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all not been on for a while but still reading the thread. Blanchy how long did you wait for the Finest I bought one 3 weeks ago and not got it yet. I'm getting fed up waiting so I bought an old automatic Timex off eBay. Looked OK on my phone but after buying it I viewed on my laptop and the face looks a bit scratched anyways It should come tomorrow so I'll see then how bad it is.


I bought it on the 15th so just under 3 weeks ago


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Around three weeks for my Fineat too. Felt longer, but its worth the wait. Excellent watch for the money.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> The latest offering from the MWC collection, you all remember the collection lol..
> 
> Now this is chronic!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/EaglemossMilitary


It's horrible. Either all the EM watches are starting to look the same as each other, or my eyesight's going.

PS. My pc's graphics card keeps dying and my repair shop keep re-flowing it to get it working while we wait for a new graphics card, so I'm in and out of here as I can between my pc dying and being revived again. Smart(ass)phone won't let me reply, but will let me read....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> It's horrible. Either all the EM watches are starting to look the same as each other, or my eyesight's going.
> 
> PS. My pc's graphics card keeps dying and my repair shop keep re-flowing it to get it working while we wait for a new graphics card, so I'm in and out of here as I can between my pc dying and being revived again. Smart(ass)phone won't let me reply, but will let me read....


Hey chrono, i see getat is taking pre-orders for his luminor style polished case, he must be getting them back in stock!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono mate was wondering were you had got to mate  and morning guys have a lovely day what every you mite be doing


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fund raising ball tonite so Archive will be with me in my tux ........


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Had long lay in this morning postie should be here soon wonder what surprise l will not get from India I see my bid that l put in for a watch is still at the same price ,slowing down as l have drawers full of watches just the best ones l can get


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning all. Postman brought my Timex this morning. The glass is well beat up but it's a nice wee watch. Going on holiday to Millport on the island of Cumbrae today so I'll wear it out on the bike and playing with the kids on the beach without worrying about it. Question is what else will I take with me? Soki, Jaragar,Archive?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

As usual no watch from lndia getting pissed off When I checked my emails the goal post seems to have moved as they have given the final delivery date as the 11th of july


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Almac said:


> Morning all. Postman brought my Timex this morning. The glass is well beat up but it's a nice wee watch. Going on holiday to Millport on the island of Cumbrae today so I'll wear it out on the bike and playing with the kids on the beach without worrying about it. Question is what else will I take with me? Soki, Jaragar,Archive?
> View attachment 1551848


 Take archive for dress watch


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Hey chrono, i see getat is taking pre-orders for his luminor style polished case, he must be getting them back in stock!
> 
> chico


Hi Chico & ITMW

Getat's had them in for a few weeks, or at least preordering for a few weeks. The one thing that's turning me off Getats is you have to open the crown guard daily to wind the watch and I've read about the crown guard pivots falling out.
At least I don't have that on the Archive where you don't need to bother with the CG. On the plus side, my daily Archive went all tarnished even though I keep it out of the bathroom. Rebirth has arranged to send a replacement, no quibbles.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well sharky mate your posting is bloody marvellous I have them watch's already and they was in A one condition I think they are to good to wear lol give me shout if you have any more you want to move on


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Hi Chico & ITMW
> 
> Getat's had them in for a few weeks, or at least preordering for a few weeks. The one thing that's turning me off Getats is you have to open the crown guard daily to wind the watch and I've read about the crown guard pivots falling out.
> At least I don't have that on the Archive where you don't need to bother with the CG. On the plus side, my daily Archive went all tarnished even though I keep it out of the bathroom. Rebirth has arranged to send a replacement, no quibbles.


He welcome back mate!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well sharky mate your posting is bloody marvellous I have them watch's already and they was in A one condition I think they are to good to wear lol give me shout if you have any more you want to move on


no problems mate, P.O. arrived today too. do I need to bank it or will po cash it? never had P.O.s b4 apart from the last one that I just banked lol ( that's 1/3 of my solar paid for ;-) )


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Hi Chico & ITMW
> 
> Getat's had them in for a few weeks, or at least preordering for a few weeks. The one thing that's turning me off Getats is you have to open the crown guard daily to wind the watch and I've read about the crown guard pivots falling out.
> At least I don't have that on the Archive where you don't need to bother with the CG. On the plus side, my daily Archive went all tarnished even though I keep it out of the bathroom. Rebirth has arranged to send a replacement, no quibbles.


did some one say archie


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well sharky mate your posting is bloody marvellous I have them watch's already and they was in A one condition I think they are to good to wear lol give me shout if you have any more you want to move on


I take it it did not come via India


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> no problems mate, P.O. arrived today too. do I need to bank it or will po cash it? never had P.O.s b4 apart from the last one that I just banked lol ( that's 1/3 of my solar paid for ;-) )


 had it crossed so it needs to be paid in to a bank mate saves it getting lost in the post because it has to be paid in to the bank account with the same name that's on the p.o  got to say again these watches are in A one condition mate so thanks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I take it it did not come via India


 no mate it did not royal mail did good  I would send them an email to bollock them and demand they send you another one out


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> had it crossed so it needs to be paid in to a bank mate saves it getting lost in the post because it has to be paid in to the bank account with the same name that's on the p.o  got to say again these watches are in A one condition mate so thanks


they were brand new when I bought em and only worn a few times, pretty much all my watches are in that condition and I wouldn't have it any other way lol, that's why I don't really do vintage/antique type stuff lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> they were brand new when I bought em and only worn a few times, pretty much all my watches are in that condition and I wouldn't have it any other way lol, that's why I don't really do vintage/antique type stuff lol


 lol I have to lots of Russian watches theirs the display ones because they are just that good condition I would hate to damaged them .. then I have the beat up ones that I loved to wear an I don't mind if they get a occasional dink or scratch adds to the appeal lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I have to lots of Russian watches theirs the display ones because they are just that good condition I would hate to damaged them .. then I have the beat up ones that I loved to wear an I don't mind if they get a occasional dink or scratch adds to the appeal lol


I'm really missing my tankist. Will have to replace it. Seem like a good idea selling it for my solar fund but I miss it terribly 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> had it crossed so it needs to be paid in to a bank mate saves it getting lost in the post because it has to be paid in to the bank account with the same name that's on the p.o


bugger, I'm not going near a bank until next saturday :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm really missing my tankist. Will have to replace it. Seem like a good idea selling it for my solar fund but I miss it terribly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 lol well at lest it is not a very rare one so theirs a good chance you can get one in fair- ish condition from asap31 for a tenner or twenty quid maybe mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Hi Chico & ITMW
> 
> Getat's had them in for a few weeks, or at least preordering for a few weeks. The one thing that's turning me off Getats is you have to open the crown guard daily to wind the watch and I've read about the crown guard pivots falling out.
> At least I don't have that on the Archive where you don't need to bother with the CG. On the plus side, my daily Archive went all tarnished even though I keep it out of the bathroom. Rebirth has arranged to send a replacement, no quibbles.


That's always going to be a problem when the case is not stainless steel but at least your getting a replacement! I think sometimes you just need to take a chance with these Chinese watches, and hopefully you get a good one, I hummed & hawed over the parnis watches for about a year reading every bit of info I could before I pulled the trigger and it seems the quality has improved over the years, but so far so good! Got one incoming and another 2 in the pipeline!! Definitely worth a punt mate!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> bugger, I'm not going near a bank until next saturday :-(


lol sorry mate I always cross them then If they never turn up I can have a go at the post office and have them re-issue it for me ... on the good note least you don't spend it now and it might get into your sekio fund lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol well at lest it is not a very rare one so theirs a good chance you can get one in fair- ish condition from asap31 for a tenner or twenty quid maybe mate


I think I'll avoid him lol. I'll get a new one from zenitar. Not now tho. Missus will murder me 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol sorry mate I always cross them then If they never turn up I can have a go at the post office and have them re-issue it for me ... on the good note least you don't spend it now and it might get into your sekio fund lol


lol you need to get a paypal account set up mate ;-) and it's a bit late for the seiko fund! if you know what I mean? ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am ving away from wanting a tiger concept as I have decided I don't like the flat dial. I might save my money for a real Tudor Black Bay instead. Might take a while....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am ving away from wanting a tiger concept as I have decided I don't like the flat dial. I might save my money for a real Tudor Black Bay instead. Might take a while....


That's the way to go mike. If you can do it and eventually get the real job

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think I'll avoid him lol. I'll get a new one from zenitar. Not now tho. Missus will murder me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah I think if you are getting one from asap for 0.59p and then tenner for post you got to take a chance that it's not going to be In a one condition you pay for what you get .. I think zenitar is a lot better but more expensive so if it to collect I say go zen but to wear and knock about in I say go with asap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> lol you need to get a paypal account set up mate ;-) and it's a bit late for the seiko fund! if you know what I mean? ;-)


good on ya man after my own heart so it's on the boat already lol  and if I was to get pay-pal now I would be in financial ruined if I was to get it lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I think if you are getting one from asap for 0.59p and then tenner for post you got to take a chance that it's not going to be In a one condition you pay for what you get .. I think zenitar is a lot better but more expensive so if it to collect I say go zen but to wear and knock about in I say go with asap


I'd prefer the new one. Was hard not to flip the last one when I got double what I paid for it lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> good on ya man after my own heart so it's on the boat already lol  and if I was to get pay-pal now I would be in financial ruined if I was to get it lol


If you got a pre paid credit card and linked that to a PayPal account you could only spend what you have on the card, but I know what you mean mate it's to easy when linked to a bank account, but this would be the best way for you. It would make the watch collecting habit so much easier for you!! Lol

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Are tracking numbers given by the hmt guys a joke. They never work lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'd prefer the new one. Was hard not to flip the last one when I got double what I paid for it lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


can you p.m the zen link mate that you used


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> That's always going to be a problem when the case is not stainless steel but at least your getting a replacement! I think sometimes you just need to take a chance with these Chinese watches, and hopefully you get a good one, I hummed & hawed over the parnis watches for about a year reading every bit of info I could before I pulled the trigger and it seems the quality has improved over the years, but so far so good! Got one incoming and another 2 in the pipeline!! Definitely worth a punt mate!
> 
> Chico


Yes, Rebirth says the Archives are "water plated" (?) but I admit he has to go the cheapest route to keep costs down so SS isn't an option or they'd be £70-80.
I'm only disappointed in that I'm fastidious about not taking the Archive near the bathroom, let alone near water, and I don't wear jackets or jumpers so nothing rubs against it. The only thing is I wore it in bed so maybe it's the contact with the duvet that helps it erode.
I'm thinking it's going to be a case of the replacement goes on every morning and comes off at night. I cannot fault the guy for his customer service though - one email and he arranges a replacement without asking.

Parnis for me are out, as they only do the MM style. Getat, like I said, has CG pin issues with the CG having to be used daily. That's where the Archy is perfect for me.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If you got a pre paid credit card and linked that to a PayPal account you could only spend what you have on the card, but I know what you mean mate it's to easy when linked to a bank account, but this would be the best way for you. It would make the watch collecting habit so much easier for you!! Lol
> 
> Chico


 lol is that a good idea hmmm lol probably not I think when you have to do so something to sort it out it's harder yes but it also make you think do you really want this or not lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can you p.m the zen link mate that you used


zenitar | eBay

this is zenitars ebay page...I wish i hadn't looked at it though...full of beauties lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, Rebirth says the Archives are "water plated" (?) but I admit he has to go the cheapest route to keep costs down so SS isn't an option or they'd be £70-80.
> I'm only disappointed in that I'm fastidious about not taking the Archive near the bathroom, let alone near water, and I don't wear jackets or jumpers so nothing rubs against it. The only thing is I wore it in bed so maybe it's the contact with the duvet that helps it erode.
> I'm thinking it's going to be a case of the replacement goes on every morning and comes off at night. I cannot fault the guy for his customer service though - one email and he arranges a replacement without asking.
> 
> Parnis for me are out, as they only do the MM style. Getat, like I said, has CG pin issues with the CG having to be used daily. That's where the Archy is perfect for me.


well since I have had the archie I have sleep in it and have had it on for washing and it's been fine (so far ) and yeah it a nice one  gets a lot of arm time


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm meeting a lad today, has a baby G, 20 euros, will be a nice one for my daughter, she wears my f91 but says its too boyish


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> lol you need to get a paypal account set up mate ;-) and it's a bit late for the seiko fund! if you know what I mean? ;-)


Oh me thinks sharky has pulled a trigger


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh me thinks sharky has pulled a trigger


Bang bang! ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Bang bang! ;-)


Good man 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Good man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'm locked & loaded ready to take aim!! Lol

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm locked & loaded ready to take aim!! Lol
> 
> Chico


I've shot my bank balance 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm meeting a lad today, has a baby G, 20 euros, will be a nice one for my daughter, she wears my f91 but says its too boyish


Dunno if you have a Boyes shop near you but they do a Red Casio F-108WHC-4AEF, just like the f91 but bigger for a fiver. was gonna get my daughter 1 but she preferred my F91w so she got nowt lol.

This pink Baby G only £19.99 brand new from Argos outlet
Casio Women&apos;s Baby-g Pink and White Watch. | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, Rebirth says the Archives are "water plated" (?) but I admit he has to go the cheapest route to keep costs down so SS isn't an option or they'd be £70-80.
> I'm only disappointed in that I'm fastidious about not taking the Archive near the bathroom, let alone near water, and I don't wear jackets or jumpers so nothing rubs against it. The only thing is I wore it in bed so maybe it's the contact with the duvet that helps it erode.
> I'm thinking it's going to be a case of the replacement goes on every morning and comes off at night. I cannot fault the guy for his customer service though - one email and he arranges a replacement without asking.
> 
> Parnis for me are out, as they only do the MM style. Getat, like I said, has CG pin issues with the CG having to be used daily. That's where the Archy is perfect for me.


You can't ask for much better than that mate, iv no heard about the CG problem but i would think that could be easily sorted, i would be more concerned about his dodgy CS!! LOL

this is the model i will be ordering from the manbush, then i will order a aqua blue superlume dial from getat and get them switched over

















chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> Dunno if you have a Boyes shop near you but they do a Red Casio F-108WHC-4AEF, just like the f91 but bigger for a fiver. was gonna get my daughter 1 but she preferred my F91w so she got nowt lol.
> 
> This pink Baby G only £19.99 brand new from Argos outlet
> Casio Women&apos;s Baby-g Pink and White Watch. | eBay


I don't think we have Boyes in ireland. But that pink one is very reasonable. Cheers mate!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> You can't ask for much better than that mate, iv no heard about the CG problem but i would think that could be easily sorted, i would be more concerned about his dodgy CS!! LOL
> 
> this is the model i will be ordering from the manbush, then i will order a aqua blue superlume dial from getat and get them switched over
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's nice but it's an MM (got the subdial at 9 o'clock, which I'm not a fan of). I'd be terrified of putting a scratch on that bracelet!
For me, the only people who do the Pizza/Luminor style with a sterile dial is Getat or Archive.

The CG pin falling out on the Getat is not exactly a common event, but having to undo the crown guard daily to wind the watch puts strain on the CG pin, and Getat is extremely crap when it comes to sorting out problems so you're left to make a temporary repair yourself. Because it's an homage, many jewellers won't touch it.
I think that's the one thing that concerns me about Getat - the watch is fine when you get it and its working. Once it goes wrong, you're on your own cos he "suddenly" can't read english.

No, the Archive is perfect for me - it's quartz so no winding and no stress on the CG, looks stunning when kept free of fingermarks (esp in sunlight).


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Yeah, that's nice but it's an MM (got the subdial at 9 o'clock, which I'm not a fan of). I'd be terrified of putting a scratch on that bracelet!
> For me, the only people who do the Pizza/Luminor style with a sterile dial is Getat or Archive.
> 
> The CG pin falling out on the Getat is not exactly a common event, but having to undo the crown guard daily to wind the watch puts strain on the CG pin, and Getat is extremely crap when it comes to sorting out problems so you're left to make a temporary repair yourself. Because it's an homage, many jewellers won't touch it.
> ...


That's why I will go to the manbush, great CS. Are you wanting the big central second hand version?? As much as I like the archive it's hard (for me) to go for a quartz when you can get the mechanical version for not much more, & I'm not trying to be some kind of bell end watch snob but I just love the display back showing the stunning movement!! Plus there's a nice feeling winding your watch in the morning!! Lol

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's why I will go to the manbush, great CS. Are you wanting the big central second hand version?? As much as I like the archive it's hard (for me) to go for a quartz when you can get the mechanical version for not much more, & I'm not trying to be some kind of bell end watch snob but I just love the display back showing the stunning movement!! Plus there's a nice feeling winding your watch in the morning!! Lol
> 
> Chico


So long as that's all your winding 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Are you wanting the big central second hand version??


I'm not familiar with that. I know I did look at Manbush's stuff a while back, but he exclusively does the MM style - that is the Luminor with the sub dial at 9 o'clock. I want the one which doesn't have any subdial, but Manbushes either had the subdial and/or also have Marina Militaire marked on the dial. There's another one (which may not be his) which has Gruppo Gamma written on the dial yuk.

I know Manbush's CS can't be any worse than Getat's, but its just Manny only does the MM style. If he did a normal dial without a subdial for seconds, I'd prob be in there.
I guess all in all, apart from the Archy, the Getat ticks my boxes for a mechanical, it's just Getat's style of getting it repaired when it goes wrong means I'll prob never buy from him.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> So long as that's all your winding
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeh, I wuz just thinking I have enough to do in the morning without having to wind a watch too....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, I wuz just thinking I have enough to do in the morning without having to wind a watch too....


The missus almost crashed the car laughing at this 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> I'm not familiar with that. I know I did look at Manbush's stuff a while back, but he exclusively does the MM style - that is the Luminor with the sub dial at 9 o'clock. I want the one which doesn't have any subdial, but Manbushes either had the subdial and/or also have Marina Militaire marked on the dial. There's another one (which may not be his) which has Gruppo Gamma written on the dial yuk.
> 
> I know Manbush's CS can't be any worse than Getat's, but its just Manny only does the MM style. If he did a normal dial without a subdial for seconds, I'd prob be in there.
> I guess all in all, apart from the Archy, the Getat ticks my boxes for a mechanical, it's just Getat's style of getting it repaired when it goes wrong means I'll prob never buy from him.


With regards to the big second hand I mean like the pizza dial or are you not wanting a second hand at all, the only ones I've seen on the manbush site without the sub dials are the GMT versions. It's a pity getat's CS is a let down, but it's not to say that it will go wrong, what about Jackson or triconstore have you tried them mate?

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> With regards to the big second hand I mean like the pizza dial or are you not wanting a second hand at all, the only ones I've seen on the manbush site without the sub dials are the GMT versions. It's a pity getat's CS is a let down, but it's not to say that it will go wrong, what about Jackson or triconstore have you tried them mate?
> 
> Chico


I agree, Getat's stuff shouldn't go wrong but the worry is that if or when they do, he's unhelpful. For that reason I wouldn't want to buy from him. It wouldn't be so bad if you could get a local repair done, but the only jeweller familiar with the CG and poss have pins and able to repair would be a Panerai AD, and they won't touch these with a bargepole. So really you need reliability with any aspect of the case that isn't common.

Haven't heard of triconstore, may have to look into them. Did look at Jackson, but he has the same as Manny - the MM style with subdial.
Re the second hand, the Pizza wrongly came with one. The Luminor style (Archive eg) don't have a subdial or a second hand - just plain dial with hour/minute hands.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey sharky mate can you spot any thing mate lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> With regards to the big second hand I mean like the pizza dial or are you not wanting a second hand at all, the only ones I've seen on the manbush site without the sub dials are the GMT versions. It's a pity getat's CS is a let down, but it's not to say that it will go wrong, what about Jackson or triconstore have you tried them mate?
> 
> Chico


 and military times website do watches to that are really nice to and they do m.m and parnis as well


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> I agree, Getat's stuff shouldn't go wrong but the worry is that if or when they do, he's unhelpful. For that reason I wouldn't want to buy from him. It wouldn't be so bad if you could get a local repair done, but the only jeweller familiar with the CG and poss have pins and able to repair would be a Panerai AD, and they won't touch these with a bargepole. So really you need reliability with any aspect of the case that isn't common.
> 
> Haven't heard of triconstore, may have to look into them. Did look at Jackson, but he has the same as Manny - the MM style with subdial.
> Re the second hand, the Pizza wrongly came with one. The Luminor style (Archive eg) don't have a subdial or a second hand - just plain dial with hour/minute hands.


It's a pity you can't get the one your after mate but I would say take a chance!! As the saying goes "no risk no reward" lol

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> It's a pity you can't get the one your after mate but I would say take a chance!! As the saying goes "no risk no reward" lol
> 
> Chico


Yeh I'm on the fence at the moment. Saving up to send folks abroad for September. Once I've got that out of the way and funds that aren't earmarked for something else, a Getat may well be on the cards.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh I'm on the fence at the moment. Saving up to send folks abroad for September. Once I've got that out of the way and funds that aren't earmarked for something else, a Getat may well be on the cards.


 Have you contacted the manbush about what your looking for? Could be worth a try mate, they have always been friendly and helpful with me!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The guy I got the baby G from was wearing an ecozilla! I was genuinely shocked! Never seen one in the flesh before! 



Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky mate can you spot any thing mate lol


yes, looks good mate!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> The guy I got the baby G from was wearing an ecozilla! I was genuinely shocked! Never seen one in the flesh before!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Just googled it there, and my eyes are hurting!!! Do I not like that!! Lol

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just googled it there, and my eyes are hurting!!! Do I not like that!! Lol
> 
> Chico


Not everyone's cuppa tea lol.

I don't see many with dive watches in ireland so it was nice to compare notes with the guy.

Shaggy has an ecozilla and up to now was the only guy I kinda know that has one lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Have you contacted the manbush about what your looking for? Could be worth a try mate, they have always been friendly and helpful with me!
> 
> Chico


No. I just thought he'd have everything he's got on the site.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Not everyone's cuppa tea lol.
> 
> I don't see many with dive watches in ireland so it was nice to compare notes with the guy.
> 
> ...


Defo no feeling the love for that one mate!! good to see unique watches out in the wild though!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> No. I just thought he'd have everything he's got on the site.


He could maybe source one for you, if getat can get it i'm sure he could, worth an email mate! he never had the combo of the pvd case/grey dial of my pilot listed but he got it built for me no probs.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Catching some rays, chraging my solar and davey gilmour belting out 'fat old sun' ...don't get much better 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Catching some rays, chraging my solar and davey gilmour belting out 'fat old sun' ...don't get much better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I've got my Zulu strap ordered so roll on next week! ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I've got my Zulu strap ordered so roll on next week! ;-)
> View attachment 1552070


You won't be disappointed sharky 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I've got my Zulu strap ordered so roll on next week! ;-)
> View attachment 1552070


Where did you order your solar from sharky?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Where did you order your solar from sharky?
> 
> chico


I ordered it from creation watches


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I ordered it from creation watches


Will be a long 3 days 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Will be a long 3 days
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


The worst thing they do is give you the tracking info, every day seems like a week lol I'm also tracking my PR back to hong kong and it's still not landed there yet lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The worst thing they do is give you the tracking info, every day seems like a week lol I'm also tracking my PR back to hong kong and it's still not landed there yet lol ;-)


I paid for mine early Thursday morning and it arrived Tuesday afternoon. From nzwatches; can't get much better than that. Agreed tracking is a killer. I was looking at my tracking hourly lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Afternoon all. What else could I wear to the RAF Waddington airshow? Looks like the MM homages are trending again!


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Arrived at Millport with my new old Timex took a picture with the hills of Arran in the background.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> Looks like the MM homages are trending again!


Ah, that'll be down to me opening my cakehole!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Ah, that'll be down to me opening my cakehole!


They are awesome looking watches!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Been neglecting my Zakaz. Gave it a tender wind and changed the date (took an age).

Still love the vossies 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Out to Clydebank today no decent Watch shops to look at so not a good day Saw A citizen eco militery style but the wife would have gone bonkers if I had bought it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Been neglecting my Zakaz. Gave it a tender wind and changed the date (took an age).
> 
> Still love the vossies
> 
> ...


 looks like anther one for my collection lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks like anther one for my collection lol


It does look nice doesn't it 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Out to Clydebank today no decent Watch shops to look at so not a good day Saw A citizen eco militery style but the wife would have gone bonkers if I had bought it.


It wasn't this one was it? I couldn't resist as it was half price in my local shop lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It wasn't this one was it? I couldn't resist as it was half price in my local shop lol


 No it was the one with the big crown


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

just paid a whole £5 15 for a lucarane bracelet watch sold as spares but I liked it works but stops now and again free postage see how it is when I get it


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

So. I got lazy keeping up with this thread around page 10.

What did I miss?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> So. I got lazy keeping up with this thread around page 10.
> 
> What did I miss?


 I take it you should have taken off your sunglasses and read at least a few more posts


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> So. I got lazy keeping up with this thread around page 10.
> 
> What did I miss?


Hahaha. Thanks for popping in, might be easier to discuss what you haven't missed?

The original topic of the thread focused around the military watch collection but has morphed into an affordable discussion group/club.

I definitely think your eye for great looking 'affordable' watches would be wildly appreciated here if you'd like to wade in from time to time with some pics of your great finds!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

smeagal said:


> I take it you should have taken off your sunglasses and read at least a few more posts


Nope. I did just fine thanks. Where are we now with this thread. Looks like it's moved beyond simply people sharing their exploits with the watches with the magazine thing. Or is that still the main theme here.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Hahaha. Thanks for popping in, might be easier to discuss what you haven't missed?
> 
> The original topic of the thread focused around the military watch collection but has morphed into an affordable discussion group/club.
> 
> ...


I guess the easiest thing would be for me to pay attention now and see how I can add to the discussion, rather than playing catch-up. LOL


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I guess the easiest thing would be for me to pay attention now and see how I can add to the discussion, rather than playing catch-up. LOL


Yes lol. Trying to keep up will be difficult!

All pics, leads and chat about affordable watches is welcome here.

And some of the guys are mod fans too as I know you are 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I guess the easiest thing would be for me to pay attention now and see how I can add to the discussion, rather than playing catch-up. LOL


Welcome back. We mainly voice our dissatisfaction with the military watch mag, and share exploits of buying affordables, many of which are not even military and some (gasp) are even Quartz! We are outcasts within the other forums so just live in this one now!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Welcome back. We mainly voice our dissatisfaction with the military watch mag, and share exploits of buying affordables, many of which are not even military and some (gasp) are even Quartz! We are outcasts within the other forums so just live in this one now!


Couldn't have said it better myself..!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Don't forget the 100 or so pages about biscuits


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I guess the easiest thing would be for me to pay attention now and see how I can add to the discussion, rather than playing catch-up. LOL


 Sorry pal I thought your were being sarcastic my mistake


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself..!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


well I occasionally sneak off and do a bit of a wonder around but yeap this is homebase ant it guys and just like the shop we got allsorts here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol double post there haha 

p.s
I did too at first mate ... and it takes a big man to say there wrong so big thumbs up to you mate


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Hmmm. Well, Ok. I *only* buy quartz. How's that for being an outcast? LOL


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I guess the easiest thing would be for me to pay attention now and see how I can add to the discussion, rather than playing catch-up. LOL


Just be aware that this lot will park photos of really nice watches under your nose and you *will* find it hard to resist.
Suggest someone keeps hold of your wallet strings else you'll be up to your eyeballs in a new (and large) watch collection in no time!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Hmmm. Well, Ok. I *only* buy quartz. How's that for being an outcast? LOL


That won't save you. We'll soon have you into mechanicals and automatics....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Hmmm. Well, Ok. I *only* buy quartz. How's that for being an outcast? LOL


 i think quartz is not so much of a dirty word as it use to be because there are some very good aspects to quartz like accuracy ..and the not needing winding can be a blessing as I had let a few of mine stop so I have had to go winding them all so I think they are a lot more accepted now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

also I don't think they would be as susceptible to magnetic forces either ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Some of my quartz highlights of thread so far

All inspired by this thread lol

Don't get me started with mechanical movements 














































Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Some of my quartz highlights of thread so far
> 
> All inspired by this thread lol
> 
> ...


I bugger up my bufty so you still have a one of a kind at the minute mate... even thou I have decide to go mech I still have my Casio mdv and the pizza and the archie I wear all the time


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My last purchase l like it
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Hmmm. Well, Ok. I *only* buy quartz. How's that for being an outcast? LOL


You like reliable, accurate, cost effective timepieces that don't require expensive servicing or to be worn every day to keep them showing the right time?

Can't see the appeal


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> That won't save you. We'll soon have you into mechanicals and automatics....


I can assure you: No, no you won't. If I've resisted this long; it won't be this thread that pushes me to the dark side. LMAO!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Omar maybe you could post some military/pilot/field type watches from your awesome collection?

chico


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's some quartz watches of mine


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Here's some quartz watches of mine
> 
> View attachment 1552334


Hahaha..now that's a collection!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Here's some quartz watches of mine
> 
> View attachment 1552334


I like how you said "some"....!!! lol

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Here's some quartz watches of mine
> 
> View attachment 1552334


What do you do when there is 30 days in the month I would like a close up of your collection


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> Omar maybe you could post some military/pilot/field type watches from your awesome collection?
> 
> chico


Ummm... kay. I'll start with what I've previously uploaded as attachments (because I'm just that lazy)

















































































































































































































































































































I'm sure I missed some LOL


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> I like how you said "some"....!!! lol
> 
> chico


It's not a complete "SOTC" shot...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm running for cover 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

smeagal said:


> What do you do when there is 30 days in the month I would like a close up of your collection


The same thing I do when there's 28, 29, or 31: Wear each and every one of them in rotation. I keep track with a spreadsheet. And (obviously) not every watch gets worn each month (LOL)


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

pepperami said:


> I'm running for cover
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Why?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Ummm... kay. I'll start with what I've previously uploaded as attachments (because I'm just that lazy)
> I'm sure I missed some LOL


I see that I still have much to learn! ;-) nice collection(or part of) lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Why?


I'm joking of course. I've seen a lot of you watches in the wruw thread. Always liked your taste in watches.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

sharkyfisher said:


> I see that I still have much to learn! ;-) nice collection(or part of) lol


Perhaps it is I who needs to learn something...

Like how to say "no" and how to flip (i.e. sell) a watch!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> The same thing I do when there's 28, 29, or 31: Wear each and every one of them in rotation. I keep track with a spreadsheet. And (obviously) not every watch gets worn each month (LOL)


 I take it you (tick) all the pages in your spreadsheet


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> It's not a complete "SOTC" shot...


Some great watches there omar, really like the junkers & the wengers, iv'e been eyeing up the new wenger blue commando chrono for a while now!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Perhaps it is I who needs to learn something...
> 
> Like how to say "no" and how to flip (i.e. sell) a watch!


 I must be a third of the way there i have one Sturhling ha ha


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

smeagal said:


> I take it you (tick) all the pages in your spreadsheet


Nah... LOL

It's all on one page. It just has lots of columns and rows and formulas and stuff (yeah, I'm a nerd.) ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Love that Seiko chrono with the white dial?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Penalties and change of goalkeepers thats a first


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Love that Seiko chrono with the white dial?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


With the blue Flight Computer bezel?

That's an SNA413 on a 21mm Strapcode Super Engineer bracelet. I got it from f29; it arrived on a 20mm Maratac style nylon two-piece strap (and no stock bracelet.) I bought the 21mm SE bracelet for a different watch, and it didn't fit it quite right. I thought, "Damn. What am I going to do with a 21mm bracelet now?" Then I glanced at that Seiko and realized that it had the ultra-odd 21mm lugs too. Fit it like a glove and I love the look too.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Love that Seiko chrono with the white dial?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


maybe you should whip out your seiko chrono!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> maybe you should whip out your seiko chrono!!
> 
> chico


Yeah, these 2 are quartz too 



















Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Yeah, these 2 are quartz too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that solar looks good!!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Man that solar looks good!!!
> 
> chico


I was kinda worried about the 20mm lug width but I think (once again) Seiko got it right?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> The same thing I do when there's 28, 29, or 31: Wear each and every one of them in rotation. I keep track with a spreadsheet. And (obviously) not every watch gets worn each month (LOL)


A spreadsheet? You, sir, are my hero.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah, these 2 are quartz too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That solar looks better every time I see it. I am going to have to try very hard to avoid buying one of those.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I like this Seiko Solar chrono of mine:


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

This one's not so bad either.... :-d


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> This one's not so bad either.... :-d
> 
> View attachment 1552453


Where do you buy these watches?

I've not seen either of these solar's before...

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

LMAO - I got both of those (separately) at a local department store here in the 'States: Kohl's (they send out coupons to and stuff for some better-than-your-average deals sometimes; otherwise they're ridiculously expensive)

You can find both of these watches online for sure (eBay, general search, whatever.)

The brown one is a SSC227; the blue one is a SSC209


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where do you buy these watches?
> 
> I've not seen either of these solar's before...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


here ya go! Seiko Men&apos;s Solar Chronograph Leather Band Watch Fathers Day Gift New | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> LMAO - I got both of those (separately) at a local department store here in the 'States: Kohl's (they send out coupons to and stuff for some better-than-your-average deals sometimes; otherwise they're ridiculously expensive)
> 
> You can find both of these watches online for sure (eBay, general search, whatever.)
> 
> The brown one is a SSC227; the blue one is a SSC209


The blue one is cool.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for that. perhaps I missed these in my constant browsing 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

The blue one was the cheaper of the two (in the end with discounts and stuff)

EDIT: I take that back. The blue one has a $35 Panatime strap added to it. The stock leather doesn't have the blue stitches.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well morning guys and /girls special hello to our newest poster and what a wonderful day it is looking to be .. have a good one everybody and my choice for the day will be this ( well the morning hey stuart lol ) talking about members I wonder were damh has got to he's been missing awhile now and it's good to see dall back ant it we are just missing a few of the other too ( and kev should have been in for a chat to he's a bit late too .. and it's good to see old chrono back if his p.c let's him well that my morning ramble out the way lol  

picked this watch for pep as he was missing one of them lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

This one today, I think:


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> This one today, I think:


I do like these I have got to sort the crystal on mine . my only complaint with them is If you catch the button you change the day lol


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Good morning - Got a note that ShaggyDog sends his best and will be stopping in soon.

Am I being redundant to the main f71 WRUW thread by posting here too? Or is that how you guys roll in here? LOL

Anyways; I'm wearing my Orca today


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> I do like these I have got to sort the crystal on mine . my only complaint with them is If you catch the button you change the day lol


What's the matter with the crystal?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Good morning - Got a note that ShaggyDog sends his best and will be stopping in soon.
> 
> Am I being redundant to the main f71 WRUW thread by posting here too? Or is that how you guys roll in here? LOL
> 
> Anyways; I'm wearing my Orca today


Pics are always welcome Omar! We sometimes do our own WRUW, I wondered what happened to shaggy no heard from him in a while.

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Pilot for me the day,









Chico


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning all. Jaragar today for me today.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Bagelsport for me today, we'll maybe just for this morning ;-)


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Or maybe the Soki?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> What's the matter with the crystal?


 was smashed in transit on mine it was a slightly different model then the one on the pic


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Pics are always welcome Omar! We sometimes do our own WRUW, I wondered what happened to shaggy no heard from him in a while.
> 
> Chico


He has world cup fever 

Going to go with the muddy today. Fecking grass need cutting again!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal have you been on to the company that sold you the hmt yet mate ?


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> Pics are always welcome Omar! We sometimes do our own WRUW, I wondered what happened to shaggy no heard from him in a while.
> 
> Chico


Cool - Here's a better-lit pic of the Orca:


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Cool - Here's a better-lit pic of the Orca:
> 
> View attachment 1552909


I seen a guy wearing one of the these yesterday and I mistakenly thought it was an ecozilla...an Orca!

You live and learn 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

rab666 said:


> View attachment 1552915


On a froggy rab..like the Nato..suits it 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

pepperami said:


> I seen a guy wearing one of the these yesterday and I mistakenly thought it was an ecozilla...an Orca!
> 
> You live and learn
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yup - two very different watches. The EcoZilla has enjoyed a long(ish) production run that continues today - a few variations on the Zilla are out there too (titanium vs. stainless, higher water resistance, a depth gauge (or not,) there's even an automatic "Auto-Zilla")

The Orca, on the other hand, had two models (well, 4 technically.) A black dial and a blue dial, and with rubber or with a full titanium bracelet. The Orcas were only produced for a short time and are generally thought of as collectable - at least relatively speaking vs the Zillas. Probably has more to do with their interesting design and low availability than one watch being particularly better than the other.


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Yup - two very different watches. The EcoZilla has enjoyed a long(ish) production run that continues today - a few variations on the Zilla are out there too (titanium vs. stainless, higher water resistance, a depth gauge (or not,) there's even an automatic "Auto-Zilla")
> 
> The Orca, on the other hand, had two models (well, 4 technically.) A black dial and a blue dial, and with rubber or with a full titanium bracelet. The Orcas were only produced for a short time and are generally thought of as collectable - at least relatively speaking vs the Zillas. Probably has more to do with their interesting design and low availability than one watch being particularly better than the other.


I was quite surprised to see the guy wearing it. I met him through a classified site and was buying a baby G for my daughter from him.

Don't see many diver's here in Ireland and this guy was well into his 60s. I (of course) told him to contact me if he ever wants to let it go 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

this's what I'm doin' for livin'


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

rab666 said:


> View attachment 1552933
> 
> this's what I'm doin' for livin'


Wow that's artistic 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

well morning lads,good day in Belfast tdy-sunny lol!Sorry pep i had no time too send u pics of suunto-busy at work,sign making business could b hectic!this week will'b mad as f...k!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow that's artistic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


nah,mate freestyle-years of experience!!!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


>


We have artists here now! Lionel?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

rab666 said:


> nah,mate freestyle-years of experience!!!!


Some of the lads looking to change the colour of watch cases. Maybe you could give some tips?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rab666 said:


> View attachment 1552933
> 
> this's what I'm doin' for livin'


Vehicle wrapping?


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

LOL - I almost bought a t-shirt with that "Hello Lionel" art on it.

I wouldn't call myself a connoisseur by any stretch, but I like pop art a lot.


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Some of the lads looking to change the colour of watch cases. Maybe you could give some tips?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


go with the flow,buddy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> LOL - I almost bought a t-shirt with that "Hello Lionel" art on it.
> 
> I wouldn't call myself a connoisseur by any stretch, but I like pop art a lot.
> 
> View attachment 1552967


Maybe you could go back a week or two in this thread, we had a discussion about art. Only if you fancy trawling through 1000s of posts 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Vehicle wrapping?


aye,buddy-lots of them


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> LOL - I almost bought a t-shirt with that "Hello Lionel" art on it.
> 
> I wouldn't call myself a connoisseur by any stretch, but I like pop art a lot.
> 
> View attachment 1552967


 Rodger dean who did Yes art work now that was artistic


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

smeagal said:


> Rodger dean who did Yes art work now that was artistic


Cool Sci-Fantasy, for sure. Like that stuff too.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Rodger dean who did Yes art work now that was artistic


Syd Barrett gave it a go too..until he literally painted himself into a corner 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Cool Sci-Fantasy, for sure. Like that stuff too.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Rush had some interesting album art, spent a bit of time (in my youth) goofing at them lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Syd Barrett gave it a go too..until he literally painted himself into a corner
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Rush had some interesting album art, spent a bit of time (in my youth) goofing at them lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I could be wrong but I think rodger Dean did their album art


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

New Pink Floyd album in October, fellas. Finished demos from the Division Bell only, but still exciting! First new material in 20 years.


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

smeagal said:


>


check tool artwork ,mate!Band from usa-they r fresh funky artistic independent!!!!!!!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


>


Hahaha. .wow omar you're really figuring the way things go in the MWC thread ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> New Pink Floyd album in October, fellas. Finished demos from the Division Bell only, but still exciting! First new material in 20 years.


 they could be taken from a treefull of secrets


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> New Pink Floyd album in October, fellas. Finished demos from the Division Bell only, but still exciting! First new material in 20 years.


Wow never heard this. I did hear rumours Nick Mason was trying to get them back together?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> New Pink Floyd album in October, fellas. Finished demos from the Division Bell only, but still exciting! First new material in 20 years.


read that this morning, looking forward to that!!!

























chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> they could be taken from a treefull of secrets





pepperami said:


> Wow never heard this. I did hear rumours Nick Mason was trying to get them back together?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6150283/new-pink-floyd-album-endless-river-out-in-october

Details in lnk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm all over the Floyd. I own a copy (on CD) of everything they ever released in the United States, plus a stash of bootlegs.

Best Band Ever.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'm all over the Floyd. I own a copy (on CD) of everything they ever released in the United States, plus a stash of bootlegs.
> 
> Best Band Ever.


You'll fit in well here so lol.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> New Pink Floyd Album 'The Endless River' Out in October: Report | Billboard
> 
> Details in lnk


 A treefull of secrets is demos and outtakes on mp3 !.5 gig


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'm all over the Floyd. I own a copy (on CD) of everything they ever released in the United States, plus a stash of bootlegs.
> 
> Best Band Ever.


 Tree full of secrets is bootleg


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6150283/new-pink-floyd-album-endless-river-out-in-october
> 
> Details in lnk


Nothing from Roger on it?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> A treefull of secrets is demos and outtakes on mp3 !.5 gig


 I gig rid of most of my Floyd bootlegs, as I never had time to listen to them. I did keep Roger's original demos for The Wall.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

So much awesome


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nothing from Roger on it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No, he has nothing to gain from it, he gets plenty from the bear annual rerelease of The Wall and Dark Side ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Nothing from Roger on it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No mate, according to the billboard article he's working on his own solo album.

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

For my 16th Birthday I got the Shine On box set to replace my vinyl collection. Still got it, showing its age in the mastering but I still listen to those versions every now and then.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> No, he has nothing to gain from it, he gets plenty from the bear annual rerelease of The Wall and Dark Side ;-)


Would like to see a final album from the 3 remaining. I was actually in tears when they played Live 8..I guess it's never going to happen...shame

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've never understood the Floyd love.... but each to their own.

That said, i've got Learning to Fly only because it's got the great Gary Wallis on drums.
And One Of These Days...... just because.

The rest of their stuff I'm like....meh.

But good news there's a new album in the offing. Only taken 20 years.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Best Band Ever.


Hell yeah!!!

chico


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> I've never understood the Floyd love.... but each to their own.
> 
> That said, i've got Learning to Fly only because it's got the great Gary Wallis on drums.
> And One Of These Days...... just because.
> ...


My son, who *loves* good rock 'n roll (he's 16 and his favorite bands include Motely Crue, the Scorpions, Alice N Chains, and a whole long list of kickassery) - he doesn't "get" Floyd either. Ah, well.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> My son, who *loves* good rock 'n roll (he's 16 and his favorite bands include Motely Crue, the Scorpions, Alice N Chains, and a whole long list of kickassery) - he doesn't "get" Floyd either. Ah, well.


This might sound strange but I think many floyd fans have been to the depths at some stage and while there floyd were there too and once you experience that you can never let them go..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

the new floyd remastered versions are superb, got them ripped in apple lossless format and they sound amazing!! listening to sheep right now!!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> This might sound strange but I think many floyd fans have been to the depths at some stage and while there floyd were there too and once you experience that you can never let them go..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Well said mate, i remember the first time i heard the wall, i was mesmerised by the whole theatre of it, just something magical about the floyd

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I won the rotary divers watch £31 pounds did not really want to go that far but I did and its done now no mre watches for a wee while not told the wife yet


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OmarShablotnik said:


> My son, who *loves* good rock 'n roll (he's 16 and his favorite bands include Motely Crue, the Scorpions, Alice N Chains, and a whole long list of kickassery) - he doesn't "get" Floyd either. Ah, well.


Show him the 1987 tour video on youtube for learning to fly. One of Floyd's backing singers is a damn good reason on its own to watch it. Can never remember her name, but by God was she a stunner.

edit: Rachel Fury


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> the new floyd remastered versions are superb, got them ripped in apple lossless format and they sound amazing!! listening to sheep right now!!!
> 
> chico


 baha


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

For my fellow Floyd Heads - if you haven't heard this track, I genuinely wish I could see the look on your face when you listen to it and realize what you're hearing.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Edit #2: Now I've just discovered why The Wall was so popular back then....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Edit #2: Now I've just discovered why The Wall was so popular back then....
> 
> View attachment 1553012


Check out the track 'time' perfectly captures this thread and the guys in it 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Having just found Rachel Fury, i think I need to get me an automatic watch. Lookin at her I'll have it wound in no time....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> For my fellow Floyd Heads - if you haven't heard this track, I genuinely wish I could see the look on your face when you listen to it and realize what you're hearing.


 Alan Parsons Project have one of the albums on my I pod


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

smeagal said:


> Alan Parsons Project have one of the albums on my I pod


Parsons churning out albums is like a bunny churning out babies. I just like that track in particular. ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

wow guys! I only went out to cut the grass, I come back in and there's 7 pages to read lol. on the Flloyd, I have to say I have never owned anything of theirs and prob couldn't name a track if you asked me to lol.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> For my fellow Floyd Heads - if you haven't heard this track, I genuinely wish I could see the look on your face when you listen to it and realize what you're hearing.


The unmistakable sound of dave gilmour!! legend

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

just to keep things on topic!!!









chico


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> The unmistakable sound of dave gilmour!! legend
> 
> chico


Having done this before, I'd guess that the realization came with a sly grin and that look of "Aw, yeah ~" in the eyes. b-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> just to keep things on topic!!!
> 
> View attachment 1553029
> 
> ...


 Got that box set for my birhday years ago


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> just to keep things on topic


Wait... We have a topic? Crap.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Having done this before, I'd guess that the realization came with a sly grin and that look of "Aw, yeah ~" in the eyes. b-)


Sure did omar!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> For my fellow Floyd Heads - if you haven't heard this track, I genuinely wish I could see the look on your face when you listen to it and realize what you're hearing.


Nice! A definite middle eastern twang to it.

Initially I thought you were linking to blue grass floyd lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Dave gilmour, Echoes live in gdansk!! doesn't get much better than this






chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Omar ' s post count will double in a matter of days if this keeps up hehe!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just got to put it out their bon jovi rocks lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

£46.20 for the Jaragar and £68 for the Parnis! Good results from eBay there!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> £46.20 for the Jaragar and £68 for the Parnis! Good results from eBay there!


lol to bad mate least It goes in to the pot for the next one .. and have you enjoyed using it In between


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> £46.20 for the Jaragar and £68 for the Parnis! Good results from eBay there!


wow £46 for a £15 watch! some people are mad lol well done ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> £46.20 for the Jaragar and £68 for the Parnis! Good results from eBay there!


Can't argue with that mike, whats the funds going on???

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This is what I got I know the pip is missing got one anyway


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> wow £46 for a £15 watch! some people are mad lol well done ;-)


 they have been selling for silly money on the ads site for a while


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Can't argue with that mike, whats the funds going on???
> 
> chico


I did add a decent strap and a box, but still got a little profit after my ebay and shipping fees, which will take £8 or so out of that!

Funds are going into my 'black bay' fund. Only £1900 or so to go....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> they have been selling for silly money on the ads site for a while


I might have to get mine listed, see what it does ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> This is what I got I know the pip is missing got one anyway


 no but I have an original strap for it because that Is not the original one mate she's a fine watch ant she.. she's just the right weight on the arm like you have kim kandeshen on your arm lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Altogether I have 4 coming that includes the long lost one from India plus the parts to make the black bay sterile and I wont even be at home for the next week


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I might have to get mine listed, see what it does ;-)


I know, I am tempted to sell the white one I decided to keep, I could buy two more with the money haha!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going shopping told the wife about the watch and she said less spending money for me on hols glad I am still on the electric **** or I would be skint


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going shopping told the wife about the watch and she said less spending money for me on hols glad I am still on the electric **** or I would be skint


My watch habit is purely down to me spending what was my *** money, amazing how much I was spending!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I did add a decent strap and a box, but still got a little profit after my ebay and shipping fees, which will take £8 or so out of that!
> 
> Funds are going into my 'black bay' fund. Only £1900 or so to go....


Okay, bit longer to wait. My little girl has just got her first bike so the wife says I have to buy her a helmet and lock. So just £2000 to save for the black bay, assuming it will cost £2000 when it comes to the UK...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Okay, bit longer to wait. My little girl has just got her first bike so the wife says I have to buy her a helmet and lock. So just £2000 to save for the black bay, assuming it will cost £2000 when it comes to the UK...


I got on to Japan regarding my MM300 and asked the shipping costs.

He said $29 and he would alter the invoice when I purchase.

Didn't have the heart to tell him it could be years from now lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so who's counting then ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just remembered I have a large glass case that I kept my collection of army cap badges I could use that and get about 20 or 30 watches onto it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just remembered I have a large glass case that I kept my collection of army cap badges I could use that and get about 20 or 30 watches onto it


cap badges you say ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I will have to clear out the loft when I cime home ,will be able to watch the finals in the cottage as it has a50 inch tv ps 3 and wifi should keep me busy at night


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cap badges you say ?


 army ones most regiments and corps


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you beat me to it lol : ) 

have you got any duplicates I could swap for the rotary strap for ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you beat me to it lol : )
> 
> have you got any duplicates I could swap for the rotary strap for ?


 I like the strap thats on it once my hols is over i will look them out I have all Scottish regiments and divisions cavlary ,and guards and some English regiments my My 2 best I think are QOhldrs officers cap badge and 17/21st lancers death or glory badge, these two l have handy


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I got on to Japan regarding my MM300 and asked the shipping costs.
> 
> He said $29 and he would alter the invoice when I purchase.
> 
> ...


Same here. I can afford the shipping, just not the item itself...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Decided to take 4 watches with me on holiday the three already mentioned plus the casoki why I dont know just feels right


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Decided to take 4 watches with me on holiday the three already mentioned plus the casoki why I dont know just feels right


I went away for three days and only took two watches. I felt restricted in my choices.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm being held prisoner by my wife and daughter. I feel my watch fund evaporating.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I am having severe tapatalk picture fail.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Decided to take 4 watches with me on holiday the three already mentioned plus the casoki why I dont know just feels right


 Going for a week 2 days each I think


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'm being held prisoner by my wife and daughter. I feel my watch fund evaporating.


 grandkids will be getting all the goodies


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think my missus and kids don't understand my watch hobby. 

The kids are now telling me they need books for the new school term in September ...sigh

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think my missus and kids don't understand my watch hobby.
> 
> The kids are now telling me they need books for the new school term in September ...sigh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


it's just me me me with kids isn't it lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's just me me me with kids isn't it lol


Selfish sods 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been on my facebook page for the first time in months now I know why I have not been on it its crap


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Really cant be bothered to catch up 40 pages tonight, what have I missed? )


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Really cant be bothered to catch up 40 pages tonight, what have I missed? )


 A lot brilliant watches just 10 pages back and Pink Floyd and some good chatter


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

soooo I still have not come up with away to turn these in to cufflinks any ideas


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> soooo I still have not come up with away to turn these in to cufflinks any ideas


could you not buy a cheapo pair with a nice flat surface and superglue(other glues available) the movement onto em?

or just buy some ready made lol http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classy-St...ewellery_MensBracelets_GL&hash=item1e8dcb6970


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> could you not buy a cheapo pair with a nice flat surface and superglue(other glues available) the movement onto em?
> 
> or just buy some ready made lol Classy Steampunk Watch Movement Cufflinks Cheapest on eBay | eBay


or just buy the posts! CUFFLINK Findings Blank Backs WHOLESALE Silver | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> could you not buy a cheapo pair with a nice flat surface and superglue(other glues available) the movement onto em?


 yes I was think of get a round pair then maybe drill thou and screwing on to them but would it show up ? and also I was try to use what I might have lying around too but I was going to go to a charity shop or two to see what was knocking around on Monday when I was in town


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> or just buy the posts! CUFFLINK Findings Blank Backs WHOLESALE Silver | eBay


 now that could work nicely was thinking of making some various one's with some of the bit's I had


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> A lot brilliant watches just 10 pages back and Pink Floyd and some good chatter


Damn, now I'm gonna have to go back and read it all


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Damn, now I'm gonna have to go back and read it all


Was a quite interesting afternoon. Went from Lionel Ritchie, through pop art and on to Alan Parson...Typical day at the mwc ranch. .oh a not a single mention of biscuits lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do you think clueing them would be strong enough


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> For my fellow Floyd Heads - if you haven't heard this track, I genuinely wish I could see the look on your face when you listen to it and realize what you're hearing.


 Really liking that but then Im a massive Dave Gilmour fan. Doing the annual inspection on one of his aircraft at the moment


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you think clueing them would be strong enough


maybe some epoxy resin would be?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> maybe some epoxy resin would be?


 looking on cooksongold you would solder on the back of the item I wonder were my solder gun is hmm I ant seen it in a while 

PS I will have to get some one to get me ten pairs not bad for a fiver with free post


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Almac said:


> Morning all. Jaragar today for me today.
> View attachment 1552867


I really have to get one of those


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Almac said:


> Or maybe the Soki?
> View attachment 1552883


Fantastic view, and lucky with the weather too.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I really have to get one of those


I got one on order about a week ago ;-) it's a lovely looking watch!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm on a great diver watch FB page. It's a closed group. Would any of you guys like to get into it? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Sun setting over Arran and another pic of the Jaragar


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I got one on order about a week ago ;-) it's a lovely looking watch!


Is there any watch you've no got on order sharky!!! :-d :-!

hows the tracking on your solar??

chico


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> On the plus side, my daily Archive went all tarnished even though I keep it out of the bathroom. Rebirth has arranged to send a replacement, no quibbles.


Hi chrono - what happened to your archive ? Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Is there any watch you've no got on order sharky!!! :-d :-!
> 
> hows the tracking on your solar??
> 
> chico


there are a couple I haven't got yet lol, the tracking for the solar currently states "processed at Leipzig - Germany" its close! ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> there are a couple I haven't got yet lol, the tracking for the solar currently states "processed at Leipzig - Germany" its close! ;-)


That could be on a flight as we speak. All snug and waiting to be unwrapped 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I wonder were w.s has been he been quite the last few days I bet he's been to busy staring at his 63 all day lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like the strap thats on it once my hols is over i will look them out I have all Scottish regiments and divisions cavlary ,and guards and some English regiments my My 2 best I think are QOhldrs officers cap badge and 17/21st lancers death or glory badge, these two l have handy


how spooky is this! look what I came across just now on ebay lol Black Watch White Metal Cap Badge Lacessit Spelling | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have just been looking on zenitar and they have some really nicely price watches and they are brand new and look fantastic


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how spooky is this! look what I came across just now on ebay lol Black Watch White Metal Cap Badge Lacessit Spelling | eBay


 I have that one as well the one in the picture is the 6th battalion glasgow regiment HLI Kings crown the other one is my old regiment the one on ebay looks as if it has came off the press george died the year I was born 51 I think


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The Solar has landed - East Midlands!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Up early in the morning off to bed hope its a quiet trip doyn to york


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Just got back from an all day jaunt to an Ikea store. The icing on the cake is that it takes over 2 hours driving (each way) to get there. 

Ugh.

(maybe this will shed light on my earlier comments about "being held captive by the wife and daughter" and my "evaporating watch fund")


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning all. Early start for pep today. Hope all you lads are ready and fighting fit for another week of challenges and watch hunting ?

I'm going to have a Rayday to try off set my Monday!










This is an old pic, too early to be snapping watch shots 

Have a nice day....smiles

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Just got back from an all day jaunt to an Ikea store. The icing on the cake is that it takes over 2 hours driving (each way) to get there.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> (maybe this will shed light on my earlier comments about "being held captive by the wife and daughter" and my "evaporating watch fund")


Oh man I feel your pain. 3 hour round trip for me to the dreaded IKEA.

usually hours looking at mocked rooms my missus in turn wants to create in our house, when DIY is far from my favourite endeavour!

And when you've done all the endless looking around, you have to do your own warehousing! I shudder at the mere mention of that Scandinavian monster!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I think I will go old school Russian today with this  morning guys / girls have a great day 

p.s I think I will go have a look at the wruw thread and I might put it up there to


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

On June 5th we were asked to do some night engine runs with a DC3 for some filming. We assumed it would be something to do with D Day, the plane is a D Day veteran so would have been running up in the dark exactly 70 years earlier. Which EM watch for the occasion I hear you ask, only one choice



The Luftwaffe. It actually turned out to be a good choice as we turned up to find this



Shoreham airport mocked up as Vienna airport 1938 and the Dak painted as a german airliner. They really went for all the details and it was really convincing but quite chilling to see swastikas and SS troops everywhere


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh man I feel your pain. 3 hour round trip for me to the dreaded IKEA.
> 
> usually hours looking at mocked rooms my missus in turn wants to create in our house, when DIY is far from my favourite endeavour!
> 
> ...


At least you don't work there lol im in ikea full time now lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

That's awesome merlin, amazing pics mate!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> On June 5th we were asked to do some night engine runs with a DC3 for some filming. We assumed it would be something to do with D Day, the plane is a D Day veteran so would have been running up in the dark exactly 70 years earlier. Which EM watch for the occasion I hear you ask, only one choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wait..are you a pilot merlin?

Lufty in the cockpit is awesome !

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> At least you don't work there lol im in ikea full time now lol


Lol they're ok to work for I heard?

Walking around it with my missus is awful, we always end up with so much stuff it wont fit in the car...I swear if I ever see one of those wavy mirrors again...

Now I'm good. Next tine I can meet up with you and talk watches 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No wait..are you a pilot merlin?
> 
> Lufty in the cockpit is awesome !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Nah, I'm just a grubby mechanic , I can post some more work pictures if people are interested


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Nah, I'm just a grubby mechanic , I can post some more work pictures if people are interested


Yes I'd like to see some, an aircraft mechanic is an awesome job!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

merlind100 said:


> Nah, I'm just a grubby mechanic , I can post some more work pictures if people are interested


Defo like to see more pics merlin!!

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lol they're ok to work for I heard?
> 
> Walking around it with my missus is awful, we always end up with so much stuff it wont fit in the car...I swear if I ever see one of those wavy mirrors again...
> 
> ...


Their breakfasts used to be great, now they have those strange little omelette come scrambled egg thingies, not so good. I know it's all the damned bean counters at work, but come on, if you're running a restaurant how hard can it be to fry a few eggs eh?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Their breakfasts used to be great, now they have those strange little omelette come scrambled egg thingies, not so good. I know it's all the damned bean counters at work, but come on, if you're running a restaurant how hard can it be to fry a few eggs eh?


Yes, I know, it's not just biscuits anymore......sorry


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OMG how nice is this watch! Ordered Friday, delivered today not even 3 full days!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Iv'e been waiting all morning for these pics!! lol 

Looks amazing mate, congrats!! i guess it sneaked through customs no probs then?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> OMG how nice is this watch! Ordered Friday, delivered today not even 3 full days!


Haha..nice one sharky..did you avoid duties?

Now we just have to see Chicos one!

They are special 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> On June 5th we were asked to do some night engine runs with a DC3 for some filming. We assumed it would be something to do with D Day, the plane is a D Day veteran so would have been running up in the dark exactly 70 years earlier. Which EM watch for the occasion I hear you ask, only one choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great what are they filming? Not that new Brad Pitt movie is it?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Iv'e been waiting all morning for these pics!! lol
> 
> Looks amazing mate, congrats!! i guess it sneaked through customs no probs then?
> 
> chico





pepperami said:


> Haha..nice one sharky..did you avoid duties?
> 
> Now we just have to see Chicos one!
> 
> ...


looks like I escaped! creation declared the cost as $21 !! so hopefully it's low enough for em not to bother ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Haha..nice one sharky..did you avoid duties?
> 
> Now we just have to see Chicos one!
> 
> ...


19th of this month is d-day, c'mon family get yur cash oot!!! lol

i'm even more desperate to get mine now!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> 19th of this month is d-day, c'mon family get yur cash oot!!! lol
> 
> i'm even more desperate to get mine now!
> 
> chico


Won't be long now mate. Do yourself a favour and order it when the weekend won't factor in the delivery time. Those couple of days can be harrowing lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> 19th of this month is d-day, c'mon family get yur cash oot!!! lol
> 
> i'm even more desperate to get mine now!
> 
> chico


it'll be a looong 12 days lol, Have you decided on the colour you want?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> looks like I escaped! creation declared the cost as $21 !! so hopefully it's low enough for em not to bother ;-)


We need to see more pics mate 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Won't be long now mate. Do yourself a favour and order it when the weekend won't factor in the delivery time. Those couple of days can be harrowing lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


LOL as soon as my family pass the birthday cards on the saturday il be like "hold the cake iv'e got a watch to order" lol



sharkyfisher said:


> it'll be a looong 12 days lol, Have you decided on the colour you want?


Black/blue mate, although after seeing yours and pep's it will be a difficult choice when it comes to "ADD TO CART"!!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We need to see more pics mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


The missus is dragging me shopping which worries me a little lol I'll do a few more when I get back


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> The missus is dragging me shopping which worries me a little lol I'll do a few more when I get back


Bloody women!! i take it you'll be wearing it to the shops then? lucky B*****d!! lol :-d :-!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL as soon as my family pass the birthday cards on the saturday il be like "hold the cake iv'e got a watch to order" lol
> 
> Black/blue mate, although after seeing yours and pep's it will be a difficult choice when it comes to "ADD TO CART"!!!
> 
> chico


I know you'll avoid the green/orange one lol. Though that will be quite rare in years to come.

The black bezel one with the red accents (on the braclet ) is nice too. I very nearly clicked on that one when creation didn't have my one...They still don't!

I think you have to stick will your original choice or you'll end up getting 2 of them 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL as soon as my family pass the birthday cards on the saturday il be like "hold the cake iv'e got a watch to order" lol
> 
> Black/blue mate, although after seeing yours and pep's it will be a difficult choice when it comes to "ADD TO CART"!!!
> 
> chico


Let's hope they don't buy you socks instead lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I know you'll avoid the green/orange one lol. Though that will be quite rare in years to come.
> 
> The black bezel one with the red accents (on the braclet ) is nice too. I very nearly clicked on that one when creation didn't have my one...They still don't!
> 
> ...


I think i'll pass on the green and orange one pep! not feeling that one at all, defo black/blue for me, iv'e seen the three of them in the shops and tried on the b/b version plus it's the one iv'e wanted from day one!



sharkyfisher said:


> Let's hope they don't buy you socks instead lol


LOL i told them on several occasions sharky, "COLD HARD CASH" lol in fact im gonni text them to remind them!!!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

jonmac73 said:


> Hi chrono - what happened to your archive ? Hope you get it sorted.


After my email, he's made changes to the plating and new batch should come in in 4 weeks time so I'll get one of those.
For the moment I'm not Archive-less. I scratched a lug on my very first Archy when changing the strap, so never wore it.
I am now....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> After my email, he's made changes to the plating and new batch should come in in 4 weeks time so I'll get one of those.
> For the moment I'm not Archive-less. I scratched a lug on my very first Archy when changing the strap, so never wore it.
> I am now....


He seems like a good seller mate, did you contact the manbush about the one i sent you chrono?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Bloody women!! i take it you'll be wearing it to the shops then? lucky B*****d!! lol :-d :-!
> 
> chico


I am indeed , it's feeling a little tight tho, I took a link out because it felt way too big but now I'm thinking maybe I should have just moved it a couple of notches. I hate the pin and collar type straps, I dropped 2 collars on the floor and they hide nicely in carpet fibres lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> He seems like a good seller mate, did you contact the manbush about the one i sent you chrono?
> 
> chico


Not yet. Until September I can't do anything, so it'd be torment finding he's got the right watch but I can't get it right now. Will be looking around then.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I am indeed , it's feeling a little tight tho, I took a link out because it felt way too big but now I'm thinking maybe I should have just moved it a couple of notches. I hate the pin and collar type straps, I dropped 2 collars on the floor and they hide nicely in carpet fibres lol


Isn't there a diver extention on the clasp on the solar braclet?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I am indeed , it's feeling a little tight tho, I took a link out because it felt way too big but now I'm thinking maybe I should have just moved it a couple of notches. I hate the pin and collar type straps, I dropped 2 collars on the floor and they hide nicely in carpet fibres lol


Looks great on mate, i'm really liking the pepsi!!! it's gonni be a tough choice!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Not yet. Until September I can't do anything, so it'd be torment finding he's got the right watch but I can't get it right now. Will be looking around then.


Hopefully the manbush can sort you out when the time comes, I know how you feel mate, thats what happened to me, the bush emailed me to say he had the parnis portuguese in stock but my funds were depleted, thankfully my little sis came to the rescue!! lol

chico


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Mornin' gents ~


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Mornin' gents ~
> 
> View attachment 1554062


Afternoon omar! nice zodiac

chico


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> nice zodiac


Thanks ~ Got this one from eBay, a bit south of "slightly" used. LOL.

The leather came off of my Citizen BM8475-26E; I thought it matched this Zodiac a lot better. I swapped the signed buckles over too.

Here's that Citizen:


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Isn't there a diver extention on the clasp on the solar braclet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yes there is, I'm guessing I will probably never need to use it lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yes there is, I'm guessing I will probably never need to use it lol


Can't it be used to slightly adjust to take the away the tightness your getting?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lol they're ok to work for I heard?
> 
> Walking around it with my missus is awful, we always end up with so much stuff it wont fit in the car...I swear if I ever see one of those wavy mirrors again...
> 
> ...


Yeh there pretty good its just a very busy place


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can't it be used to slightly adjust to take the away the tightness your getting?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No its probably the equivalent of adding 2 more links. I'll stick a photo on later


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Thanks ~ Got this one from eBay, a bit south of "slightly" used. LOL.
> 
> The leather came off of my Citizen BM8475-26E; I thought it matched this Zodiac a lot better. I swapped the signed buckles over too.
> 
> ...


I really like the citizen, been looking at this one for a while now









i really love the black & tan look!









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Mornin' gents ~
> 
> View attachment 1554062


I knew I seen a Zodiac before...this guy is selling one on an Irish classified site...been on there months possibly dues to his crazy price...nice all the same

Zodiac Treble Date Moon Phase Mans Watch 1950s For Sale in Newbridge, Kildare from noblepaddy1


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I knew I seen a Zodiac before...this guy is selling one on an Irish classified site...been on there months possibly dues to his crazy price...nice all the same
> 
> Zodiac Treble Date Moon Phase Mans Watch 1950s For Sale in Newbridge, Kildare from noblepaddy1


 it's nice but its not 700 nice lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's nice but its not 700 nice lol


check out his other watches, he's a bit nutty, months trying to get the junghans off him, accepts offers and when deals fall through he doubles the price lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> it's nice but its not 700 nice lol


done a wee quick search and that seems to be the going rate for that zodiac, some nice sea dragons like omar's on ebay for decent money

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> check out his other watches, he's a bit nutty, months trying to get the junghans off him, accepts offers and when deals fall through he doubles the price lol


yes I saw that I was going to have a go until I saw you had tried and had meet his price at one time but It is nice it's on my watch list


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> done a wee quick search and that seems to be the going rate for that zodiac, some nice sea dragons like omar's on ebay for decent money
> 
> chico


I would have said a bit steep for that model the dragons yes but for this meh I would not 

*FS: Zodiac Sea Dragon - $130 
now this yes 
*


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> done a wee quick search and that seems to be the going rate for that zodiac, some nice sea dragons like omar's on ebay for decent money
> 
> chico


I think the one on adverts is gorgeous, way out of my price range and he would possibly let it go for far less, he swings, one minute accepts low ball offers than suddenly doubles the price? He sells art too, I think he's a little eccentric but a nice chap deep down


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I think the one on adverts is gorgeous, way out of my price range and he would possibly let it go for far less, he swings, one minute accepts low ball offers than suddenly doubles the price? He sells art too, I think he's a little eccentric but a nice chap deep down


I looked at the comments and he said 500 would be his lowest.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I would have said a bit steep for that model the dragons yes but for this meh I would not


Not my cup of tea, but the sea dragon is nice.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes I saw that I was going to have a go until I saw you had tried and had meet his price at one time but It is nice it's on my watch list


He claims he had it serviced but when I asked for proof he couldn't and suggested I called a jewellers in Kilkenny...lol...I'd like to buy something off him, just to get a look at the stuff he has and I imagine he has a few stories to tell


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> done a wee quick search and that seems to be the going rate for that zodiac, some nice sea dragons like omar's on ebay for decent money
> 
> chico


700 euros chico?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

He seems a bit nutty lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> He seems a bit nutty lol


lol...nice way to say it I suppose..better than..'he's a complete loon'


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think the one on adverts is gorgeous, way out of my price range and he would possibly let it go for far less, he swings, one minute accepts low ball offers than suddenly doubles the price? He sells art too, I think he's a little eccentric but a nice chap deep down


 he's had six bad feedbacks thou I would be weary when dealing thou


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's a few more pics of my solar,


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmmm, I think Hariss saw the fake dial comments and got his wires crossed...


Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

this guy has some real interesting vintage watches?

Buy and Sell in Ireland | Adverts.ie


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> this guy has some real interesting vintage watches?
> 
> Buy and Sell in Ireland | Adverts.ie


 yes have spoke with him replies fast and is helpful I did miss out on one of his watches I got talking must have started some interest and miss it lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here's a few more pics of my solar,


Lovely Sharky....are you happy with your solar???


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> 700 euros chico?


found these pep

60s Zodiac Automatic Month-Date-Day Triple Calendar Moonphase Gold Placque Watch | eBay

Vintage ZODIAC Moon Phase Triple Date Automatic Calendar Watch - White Face ! | eBay

Zodiac Triple date Moonphase Automatic for $ 1,699 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> found these pep
> 
> 60s Zodiac Automatic Month-Date-Day Triple Calendar Moonphase Gold Placque Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


So he's almost accepting 500 euros...a really good price and potential profit if one had the cash lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> So he's almost accepting 500 euros...a really good price and potential profit if one had the cash lol


Could be mate especially compared to the one on chrono24!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lovely Sharky....are you happy with your solar???


Yes, I love it! I can't believe the prices creation sell these watches for @ less than half the shop prices! ;-)


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here's a few more pics of my solar,


Ordered my seiko solar last Thursday ........ Still waiting & it's killing me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

did I remember some one on here saying they could not change the date on there watch and if I did what watch was it ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yes, I love it! I can't believe the prices creation sell these watches for @ less than half the shop prices! ;-)


When i tried it on in H samuels they had it at £279!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Ordered my seiko solar last Thursday ........ Still waiting & it's killing me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's it coming from?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where's it coming from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


HSamuel. It's getting delivered to my local store

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> When i tried it on in H samuels they had it at £279!!
> 
> chico


If you time it right - Samuels are cheaper tho. The shiny case & tan leather solar I was looking at is currently £20 cheaper at Samuels than Creation :/

Edit: WAS £20 cheaper - out of stock now at Samuels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> If you time it right - Samuels are cheaper tho. The shiny case & tan leather solar I was looking at is currently £20 cheaper at Samuels than Creation :/
> 
> Edit: WAS £20 cheaper - out of stock now at Samuels
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your solar is different from pep's and sharky's aint it?

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Your solar is different from pep's and sharky's aint it?
> 
> chico


Yup. Black ion case & canvas strap.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will P (Jun 18, 2014)

Wish I could get this magazine/the watches in the US...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Will P said:


> Wish I could get this magazine/the watches in the US...


well you have miss out on about three good ones the rest are meh lol so just look out for them one's  the Italian diver the luffwaffer and the infantry one's in my opinion are the best


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Will P said:


> Wish I could get this magazine/the watches in the US...


itmw is right Will, there a few good ones, maybe grab one off eBay and see if they scratch your itch?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

number three was not to bad either if I'm honest it was the later issues that went pants


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

A productive afternoon possibly selling my MWC chrono alike to a guy on Facebook (he is thinking about it now) and listing loads of spare straps from my failed HMT experiments on eBay. Username miekrich (yes i spelt my own name wrong when I signed up - back in 2002!) for the nosy. 

In other news, I have been using eBay for 12 years!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Yup. Black ion case & canvas strap.
> 
> Seiko Solar Chronograph Nylon Strap Military Watch SSC137P1, SSC137 - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's a peach mate, crying out for a tan leather strap, or am i just obsessed with the black & tan!! lol

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello all how's tricks, have you missed me ? lol ! 
Well it's been a cra**y few days I can tell you. My back which I have sporadic problems with decided to start giving me some serious gyp so I've been loaded up with tramadol all weekend. Then the icing on the cake was I sometimes suffer from restless leg syndrome. It's where your legs and sometimes arms involuntarily twitch when your trying to get to sleep. So I'm lay in bed my backs in agony and I'm keeping the wife awake because my bloody legs are twitching about like the spirit of Michael Flatley is controlling them ! So, I'm knackered, in pain and I've got to back to work tonight !
Anyway I have been looking in from time to time over the weekend. Hope smeagal has taken enough watches with him on holiday ! 
Sharky, I'm loving the solar mate, that's the colour I'd choose the Pepsi bezel really suits it. As my eldest would say, I'm well jell, enjoy your watch mate.
Hello to Omar, welcome to the thread that's a lovely collection of beautiful watches you have there mate. 
ITMW, noticed you been missing me mate, thanks. Have you managed to find a uk seller for a watch press yet ? Give me a shout when you do.
Finally what am I wearing ? Need you even ask.........................









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Forgot to add, Merlin that's an absolutely interesting job you have mate. Have you got any more pictures of aircraft you've worked on ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hello all how's tricks, have you missed me ? lol !
> Well it's been a cra**y few days I can tell you. My back which I have sporadic problems with decided to start giving me some serious gyp so I've been loaded up with tramadol all weekend. Then the icing on the cake was I sometimes suffer from restless leg syndrome. It's where your legs and sometimes arms involuntarily twitch when your trying to get to sleep. So I'm lay in bed my backs in agony and I'm keeping the wife awake because my bloody legs are twitching about like the spirit of Michael Flatley is controlling them ! So, I'm knackered, in pain and I've got to back to work tonight !
> Anyway I have been looking in from time to time over the weekend. Hope smeagal has taken enough watches with him on holiday !
> Sharky, I'm loving the solar mate, that's the colour I'd choose the Pepsi bezel really suits it. As my eldest would say, I'm well jell, enjoy your watch mate.
> ...


hi mate I was hoping you was feeling better and had gone away for the weekend mate I feel your pain ... the back press I have given up on for the minute got bored of looking lol  nice watch what is It hehe


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

For those that wanted to see some more work pictures here goes, just a few of the aircraft I've tinkered with over the years


The very first one 30 years ago, a CASA 352


This DC3 is now in New Zealand


And this one is now in the US


B17 Flying Fortress Sally B at Duxford


Occassional perks of the job


PBY at Lee on Solent



Lockheed EC121 at Camarillo, Southern California

I'll put the smaller stuff in another post later


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> For those that wanted to see some more work pictures here goes, just a few of the aircraft I've tinkered with over the years
> 
> 
> The very first one 30 years ago, a CASA 352
> ...


Thanks Merlin, you must love your job 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> For those that wanted to see some more work pictures here goes, just a few of the aircraft I've tinkered with over the years
> 
> 
> The very first one 30 years ago, a CASA 352
> ...


Excellent pics merlin!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> For those that wanted to see some more work pictures here goes, just a few of the aircraft I've tinkered with over the years
> 
> 
> The very first one 30 years ago, a CASA 352
> ...


You have the best job ever!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> For those that wanted to see some more work pictures here goes, just a few of the aircraft I've tinkered with over the years
> 
> 
> The very first one 30 years ago, a CASA 352
> ...


You have, without doubt the coolest job. I bet you jump out of bed every morning & literally run to work. I know I would!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> A productive afternoon possibly selling my MWC chrono alike to a guy on Facebook (he is thinking about it now) and listing loads of spare straps from my failed HMT experiments on eBay. Username miekrich (yes i spelt my own name wrong when I signed up - back in 2002!) for the nosy.
> 
> In other news, I have been using eBay for 12 years!


You can change your name on ebay lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

A bit of experimentation, shark mesh strap!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> You can change your name on ebay lol


After 12 years and nearly 500 transactions I have got used to it!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Arrived at cottage no mishaps wearing stuhrling pictures later Corey sleeping and still to get some shopping no tablet with me so have to use phone at the moment check in later
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will P (Jun 18, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> itmw is right Will, there a few good ones, maybe grab one off eBay and see if they scratch your itch?


 the three I want, although the free watch box isn't a bad thing either, I need one.

ebay has cheap shipping


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad you like the pictures chaps, I'll save the next batch for another day )


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Will P said:


> the three I want, although the free watch box isn't a bad thing either, I need one.


There's a guy selling the 1st 11 issues on an Irish classified website. 100 euro for the 11 watches, binder and watch box

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There's a guy selling the 1st 11 issues on an Irish classified website. 100 euro for the 11 watches, binder and watch box
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 lol he's drop the price twice already lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> A bit of experimentation, shark mesh strap!


Looks really good on the shark mesh mate, are you going to keep it that way ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol he's drop the price twice already lol


Wonder if he'd sell me the watch case. Might try him on it

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wonder if he'd sell me the watch case. Might try him on it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I though it mite have been some one off here  you got nothing lose in asking


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

found a couple of possible straps for my soon to have solar, thoughts?

















chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> found a couple of possible straps for my soon to have solar, thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1554398
> 
> ...


The zulu I'd say mate. I'm ordering mine soon. Ordered my survival strap so have to wait for the zulu

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Looks really good on the shark mesh mate, are you going to keep it that way ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm not sure yet, it looks a bit lost in between those huge lugs lol. I've got a zulu strap on the way so I'll see what that looks like tomorrow hopefully


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> found a couple of possible straps for my soon to have solar, thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1554398
> 
> ...


I'd go zulu too


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure yet, it looks a bit lost in between those huge lugs lol. I've got a zulu strap on the way so I'll see what that looks like tomorrow hopefully


not feeling the mesh i'm afraid mate!! :rodekaart :-d

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> The zulu I'd say mate. I'm ordering mine soon. Ordered my survival strap so have to wait for the zulu
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505





sharkyfisher said:


> I'd go zulu too


ok i'll listen to the experts, Zulu it is!! :-!

thats if i can convince myself to take it off the bracelet!!

#PS# pep the ebay seller of the zulu has the black and yellow if you want the link mate

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ok i'll listen to the experts, Zulu it is!! :-!
> 
> thats if i can convince myself to take it off the bracelet!!
> 
> ...


The bracelet look good in sharky s pic. We know how to snap watches lol.

The mesh did nothing for it sharky..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> not feeling the mesh i'm afraid mate!! :rodekaart :-d
> 
> chico


yeah I thought you might say that lol, I think you've mentioned a dislike before ;-)


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> A productive afternoon possibly selling my MWC chrono alike to a guy on Facebook (he is thinking about it now) and listing loads of spare straps from my failed HMT experiments on eBay. Username miekrich (yes i spelt my own name wrong when I signed up - back in 2002!) for the nosy.
> 
> In other news, I have been using eBay for 12 years!


What happened to the dark blue HMT you were going to list on the Bay? Did you sell it?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> For those that wanted to see some more work pictures here goes, just a few of the aircraft I've tinkered with over the years
> 
> 
> The very first one 30 years ago, a CASA 352
> ...


If I had to guess I'd say you were a radial engine expert? Super Connie, most beautiful aircraft ever created.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> What happened to the dark blue HMT you were going to list on the Bay? Did you sell it?


My wife had the same one in red, which died a horrific death. The other HMTs valiantly sacrificed themselves to try and save it but it was not to be :-(

I have a Seiko on the way to replace it.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

It's a Pepsi dalek!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's a Pepsi dalek!


Haha..brill 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

R.I.P Blue HMT 

I liked that one



Richmondmike said:


> My wife had the same one in red, which died a horrific death. The other HMTs valiantly sacrificed themselves to try and save it but it was not to be :-(
> 
> I have a Seiko on the way to replace it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> R.I.P Blue HMT
> 
> I liked that one


I'd be willing to pay extra for a good working hmt. Very hit and miss

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

If I find another nice HMT watch I'll definitely make another. I am currently slimming down my collection to fit in two boxes (24 watches) then will start buying again I think.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If I find another nice HMT watch I'll definitely make another. I am currently slimming down my collection to fit in two boxes (24 watches) then will start buying again I think.


I 'flipped' 5 watches recently. Something I thought I'd never do. Will have to replace my tankist and possibly another hmt, 1 more zulu and I'm done.

No more biguns while I save for my mm.

I seen a beautiful BB on a wine nato..on fb yesterday. wow it looked gorgeous mike

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you will have to be quick  *RARE DIAL*GENUINE VINTAGE HMT PILOT WINDING 17 JEWELS~INDIAN MENS WATCH~ | eBay


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I was passing through a store today and they had some Columbia watches; they caught my eye. I didn't buy anything, but I hadn't actually seen and held one "in the flesh" prior to today.

Not bad at all. A kinda liked this one:


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I was passing through a store today and they had some Columbia watches; they caught my eye. I didn't buy anything, but I hadn't actually seen and held one "in the flesh" prior to today.
> 
> Not bad at all. A kinda liked this one:


 I like the case


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you will have to be quick  *RARE DIAL*GENUINE VINTAGE HMT PILOT WINDING 17 JEWELS~INDIAN MENS WATCH~ | eBay


That's the guy who sold me the ultra fast one but they do seem to be going quick. Seen one for £30 buy it now so I offered him 6 lol.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like the case


The dial and leather suit!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Apparently also available with a black dial and a bracelet.

It was big. 47mm or so.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Apparently also available with a black dial and a bracelet.
> 
> It was big. 47mm or so.


What price range Omar?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Around $100. I just did a quick search for a "Columbia Cornerstone Watch" and it looks like you can get one for $85.

It was $110 on the shelf in the store where I held it in hand and looked at it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Apparently also available with a black dial and a bracelet.
> 
> It was big. 47mm or so.


Now i like that, looks good, great size, but i'm trying to stick to mechanicals (apart from my soon to have seiko solar chrono)

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's the guy who sold me the ultra fast one but they do seem to be going quick. Seen one for £30 buy it now so I offered him 6 lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


still runs slightly fast got it to about +0.30 in a week and the winder is still a bit squirrely at times... I really do think that louse cog Is a design floor


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The dial and leather suit!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


the dial leaves me flat but it has nice hands


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> still runs slightly fast got it to about +0.30 in a week and the winder is still a bit squirrely at times... I really do think that louse cog Is a design floor


He did tell me to only half wind it?

Do like the blue dial! 😐










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He did tell me to only half wind it?
> 
> Do like the blue dial! 
> 
> ...


sound like It had a floor as I said when you winding it sometimes seem to go loose so reckon it was a dodge one ..out of the 8 I have had and one I tried to fix three had a defect well four but one was a minor one


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'd be willing to pay extra for a good working hmt. Very hit and miss
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I have 3 working ones


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I have 3 working ones


 I have 7 lol  working and a pair of cufflinks lol (well almost just need the backs )


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

More bad news with the car it looks like i need a new engine so i might be buying a new car


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I 'flipped' 5 watches recently. Something I thought I'd never do. Will have to replace my tankist and possibly another hmt, 1 more zulu and I'm done.
> 
> No more biguns while I save for my mm.
> 
> ...


This is what I covet...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> More bad news with the car it looks like i need a new engine so i might be buying a new car


that's not good unless you have been wanting to get a new one


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's not good unless you have been wanting to get a new one


Not at all 

I just did a load of work on it and I had planned to keep it for years


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Not at all
> 
> I just did a load of work on it and I had planned to keep it for years


 lol it looks like it's watch selling time lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol it looks like it's watch selling time lol


Its always watch selling time


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Its always watch selling time


How ironic if, after this brief flirtation, we all end up selling all the watches we have bought and are left with one or two, just like we started with!

I can honestly see myself ending up with just a Seiko beater, a Tudor Black bay and one more, maybe a Rolex Explorer 1, for weddings and funerals.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> How ironic if, after this brief flirtation, we all end up selling all the watches we have bought and are left with one or two, just like we started with!


Doubtful. ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah omar ant that the truth I sell one and get two


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I dont think so lol I started with 1 watch at xmas now I have 11 that i wear on rotation (2 most days) and I have another 6 on the way


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Not at all
> 
> I just did a load of work on it and I had planned to keep it for years


So put another engine in it


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> So put another engine in it


That's one option but I know it need an exhaust too so by the time thats all done its prob not worth doing


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

blanchy said:


> That's one option but I know it need an exhaust too so by the time thats all done its prob not worth doing


Define "worth."

If it's your least expensive option for dependable wheels that you intend to drive until they literally fall off, then I'd say it's "worth" it.

If you hope to recoup a reasonable amount of your cash outlay by selling the vehicle later, then it's probably not "worth" it.

(generally speaking: It's almost always cheaper to repair and maintain your old car than it is to own a newer one.)


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> How ironic if, after this brief flirtation, we all end up selling all the watches we have bought and are left with one or two, just like we started with!
> 
> I can honestly see myself ending up with just a Seiko beater, a Tudor Black bay and one more, maybe a Rolex Explorer 1, for weddings and funerals.


Funny you should say that Mike, I sold four to help pay for the new Precista and now I'm not wearing or wanting to wear anything else so there are six or seven more here
likely to be for sale very soon. That would leave me with six or seven and being much more choosy with future purchases


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> That's one option but I know it need an exhaust too so by the time thats all done its prob not worth doing


If you plan to keep it for years then it's worth doing, I've spent way more on my two than they're worth but I like them and one of them will certainly be with me for years to come


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> If I had to guess I'd say you were a radial engine expert? Super Connie, most beautiful aircraft ever created.


I wouldn't say expert but I seem to have done a lot of radials over the years. Gods own engine layout, they do say that if engines were meant to any other shape than round then Pratt and Whitney would have made them that shape


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Define "worth."
> 
> If it's your least expensive option for dependable wheels that you intend to drive until they literally fall off, then I'd say it's "worth" it.
> 
> ...





merlind100 said:


> If you plan to keep it for years then it's worth doing, I've spent way more on my two than they're worth but I like them and one of them will certainly be with me for years to come


Well the car is from 1999 and I got it really cheap so if I take out my added parts I wont really loose anything scrapping it.

My first car was a show car so this one was always just something to keep me driving and I wanted to keep it for years because its cheap to run but if parts keep going I'm gaining nothing by keeping it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hope the car doesn't end up costing you too much blanchy. What car is it BTW ?
Me and subby waiting in the van outside Stafford train station










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hope the car doesn't end up costing you too much blanchy. What car is it BTW ?
> Me and subby waiting in the van outside Stafford train station
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks its a vw Lupo


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks its a vw Lupo


Are they the same engine as in the polo ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Are they the same engine as in the polo ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yeh 1.0l mpi


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Yeh 1.0l mpi


There should be a few of them knocking about second hand. Are there many scrap yards near you you could go scouring in ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> There should be a few of them knocking about second hand. Are there many scrap yards near you you could go scouring in ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yeh I can source one but by the time its fitted and serviced it'll cost a good bit

Sure I'll sleep on it and weigh up my options


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning all. With yesterdays solar trend I threw mine on. Got a .... sleep so I'll be parking at a desk in work today.

Is actually. .wait for it..chilly in Dublin today !!

Have a good one lads/lassies 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'd be willing to pay extra for a good working hmt. Very hit and miss
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Oh. I bought 2. Both seem ok. Did yours arrive faulty - or develop faults after?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Oh. I bought 2. Both seem ok. Did yours arrive faulty - or develop faults after?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only purchased 1 and it was sprinting. Almost +10 minutes an hour!

Itmy took it off my hands and I think he slowed it and is kinda ok?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I've only purchased 1 and it was sprinting. Almost +10 minutes an hour!
> 
> Itmy took it off my hands and I think he slowed it and is kinda ok?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It really does seem to be the luck of the draw with these reconditioned HMT's. My pilot and sona have luckily been fine so far, the pilot looses about 2 mins a day but the sona is spot on.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I've only purchased 1 and it was sprinting. Almost +10 minutes an hour!
> 
> Itmy took it off my hands and I think he slowed it and is kinda ok?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I've noticed that some of these mechanicals do seem to run fast when they first arrive- but slow down a bit on there own after a few weeks use. Dunno why. Both my HMTs run 1 or 2 mins a day fast - but they only arrived last week. TBH that's accurate enough for me, anyway.

Morning all BTW. Today I'm back with my Vostok paratrooper on Ukrainian leather 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well some of the issue with the timing is it need to settle in to a routine if you wind ever day in the morning it will regulate it self a bit but if you are wearing it once in while then they are running completely down then being wound up It does not ..but in the case of peps I don't know the regulating bar is almost complete round were on all the pics I see it see to be in the middle on a lot of the pics so I got me a bit of work to do but the last time I went near it the winder cog got jammed .. but blanchy has one I mite get that I could use as a back up as I really like the dial on the pilot - some I might just see what I can do but they don't like to be messy with ..with that floating cog


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well some of the issue with the timing is it need to settle in to a routine if you wind ever day in the morning it will regulate it self a bit but if you are wearing it once in while then they are running completely down then being wound up It does not ..but in the case of peps I don't know the regulating bar is almost complete round were on all the pics I see it see to be in the middle on a lot of the pics so I got me a bit of work to do but the last time I went near it the winder cog got jammed .. but blanchy has one I mite get that I could use as a back up as I really like the dial on the pilot - some I might just see what I can do but they don't like to be messy with ..with that floating cog


Let's be honest they go for a tenner or less. Maybe we all being a bit picky 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm a little worried about my PR I sent back to man bush, RM says it's tracked all the way to being signed for but tracking still says "Your item, posted on 02/07/14 has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in CHINA." it's been 6 days and no change, I don't know if it's in china, or customs or anything lol I hate sending stuff abroad!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Let's be honest they go for a tenner or less. Maybe we all being a bit picky
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol yeah a bit if it was not for the floating cog thing I would be happy as larry ... but it like a mwc but the next step up lol and they are a fun way to lean about mechanical watches before buying the m.m and gatat and the parnis and the list endless lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm a little worried about my PR I sent back to man bush, RM says it's tracked all the way to being signed for but tracking still says "Your item, posted on 02/07/14 has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in CHINA." it's been 6 days and no change, I don't know if it's in china, or customs or anything lol I hate sending stuff abroad!


send manbush an email then at least you would know


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Right I'm off to bed. I've got to get up early to go for Physio on my back :-( 
Fingers crossed for your PR Sharky 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

all the best mate 


The WatchSmeller said:


> Right I'm off to bed. I've got to get up early to go for Physio on my back :-(
> Fingers crossed for your PR Sharky
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> send manbush an email then at least you would know


He did say he'd let me know as soon as it arrives but I've just sent him a reminder email ;-) I have no faith in other countries postal service, that's the best thing about DHL, they don't let it out of their sight lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol Italy apparently has the worse postal service with the amount they lose... theirs ebay seller that wont send to them lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning everyone im wearing my fineat again today its my first automatic


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all not long up waiting for everyone to get up just making breakfast wearing my rotary going into York later 90% chance of rain so not a good start
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What's up everyone?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What's up everyone?


Ah look who it is . Howaya shaggy

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Mornin'









This ol' Seiko today (sort of)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> What's up everyone?


Hey Shaggy welcome back mate!!

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Got an email to say my Seiko solar was ready to be collected. Practically ran to the shop lol. 
Pics taken in the car, in an underground car park. Gotta go back to work now, so more pics later. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Got an email to say my Seiko solar was ready to be collected. Practically ran to the shop lol. 
Pics taken in the car, in an underground car park. Gotta go back to work now, so more pics later. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Got an email to say my Seiko solar was ready to be collected. Practically ran to the shop lol.
> Pics taken in the car, in an underground car park. Gotta go back to work now, so more pics later.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the double post. Blame the phone lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Got an email to say my Seiko solar was ready to be collected. Practically ran to the shop lol.
> Pics taken in the car, in an underground car park. Gotta go back to work now, so more pics later.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great AF enjoy mate!!

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What's up everyone?


Couple of lovely beasties. I thought I remembered somebody here had an EcoZilla.

Is it Bring your dog to WUS day?









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

By the way Omar is a great guy, I've seen his collection grow and grow into the mighty wonder it has become today. Hopefully he will post some pictures of the rest of his collection, I know he's got plenty more treats in there like the Citizen Titanium Promaster I sold to him recently and a lovely Zeppelin as well. 

Hey Omar, here is a suggestion. I'm sure that myself and all the guys here would love to see everything you've got in your great collection. Why don't you break it down over next week and show us say all your Seikos on one day, Citizens the next, USA brands the next day, Swiss made the next and so on? I know there are some great classics in there that I'd like to see again.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

This is a good buy for £100

Seiko Chronograph Black Dial Black Ion-plated Stainless Steel... for $ 170 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24









chico


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> By the way Omar is a great guy, I've seen his collection grow and grow into the mighty wonder it has become today. Hopefully he will post some pictures of the rest of his collection, I know he's got plenty more treats in there like the Citizen Titanium Promaster I sold to him recently and a lovely Zeppelin as well.
> 
> Hey Omar, here is a suggestion. I'm sure that myself and all the guys here would love to see everything you've got in your great collection. Why don't you break it down over next week and show us say all your Seikos on one day, Citizens the next, USA brands the next day, Swiss made the next and so on? I know there are some great classics in there that I'd like to see again.


LOL - that's a thought. ;-)

It'd also be a heckuva project. :-d

I probably should, though. b-)

EDIT: I need a bit more storage to round things out; Heck, I just bought a set of shelves for the watch boxes over the weekend rodekaart)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Heck, I just bought a set of shelves for the watch boxes over the weekend rodekaart)


I take it your trip to ikea wasn't a total bust then!! lol

chico


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> I take it your trip to ikea wasn't a total bust then!! lol
> 
> chico


Sort of; I didn't buy the shelves at Ikea - but I bought them at a discount store on a stop along the way. They are the snap/press-together, "Rubbermaid" style (generic brand) shop shelves. They work perfect for what I'm using them for.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Sort of; I didn't buy the shelves at Ikea - but I bought them at a discount store on a stop along the way. They are the snap/press-together, "Rubbermaid" style (generic brand) shop shelves. They work perfect for what I'm using them for.


Would be cool to see a complete collection pic!!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The zulu strap has just arrived! After all the nato straps I've used I was unsure if it would be strong enough for the watch but I can't believe how solid it is lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> The zulu strap has just arrived! After all the nato straps I've used I was unsure if it would be strong enough for the watch but I can't believe how solid it is lol


That's a nice combo sharky!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The zulu strap has just arrived! After all the nato straps I've used I was unsure if it would be strong enough for the watch but I can't believe how solid it is lol


Now thats a good look, far better than the mesh...have you tried the chrono function on it yet?, I love the way the chrono second hands glide bact to 0..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Now thats a good look, far better than the mesh...have you tried the chrono function on it yet?, I love the way the chrono second hands glide bact to 0..


yeah much better than the mesh ;-) , yeah the chrono is quite graceful lol, I didn't realise you had to unscrew the buttons for it! it's not very often I'd need a stopwatch but it's a nice thing


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> By the way Omar is a great guy, I've seen his collection grow and grow into the mighty wonder it has become today. Hopefully he will post some pictures of the rest of his collection, I know he's got plenty more treats in there like the Citizen Titanium Promaster I sold to him recently and a lovely Zeppelin as well.
> 
> Hey Omar, here is a suggestion. I'm sure that myself and all the guys here would love to see everything you've got in your great collection. Why don't you break it down over next week and show us say all your Seikos on one day, Citizens the next, USA brands the next day, Swiss made the next and so on? I know there are some great classics in there that I'd like to see again.


Have you seen the new ecozilla shaggy?

OceanicTime: CITIZEN Promaster Marine Eco-Drive AQUALAND


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah much better than the mesh ;-) , yeah the chrono is quite graceful lol, I didn't realise you had to unscrew the buttons for it! it's not very often I'd need a stopwatch but it's a nice thing


Yes I read you have to be carefull with the screw down on the pushers, I've heard some complaining that they can easily bind or the threads get rung, I think i recall on here a guy saying he had to take a pliers to it and he was wondering why it was now wrecked lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Have you seen the new ecozilla shaggy?
> 
> OceanicTime: CITIZEN Promaster Marine Eco-Drive AQUALAND


that's got some seriously fat hands on it!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's got some seriously fat hands on it!


There's a depth gauge on it too. I guess it's a plunger pushed in under pressure.

$580 I seen these going for.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The zulu strap has just arrived! After all the nato straps I've used I was unsure if it would be strong enough for the watch but I can't believe how solid it is lol


That looks really good - much better than the mesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

The new Zilla depthmeter has a serious price tag on it too: About $900 USD right now.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There's a depth gauge on it too. I guess it's a plunger pushed in under pressure.
> 
> $580 I seen these going for.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It's a bit more complicated than that but there's a water sensor and an electronic strain gauge involved

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

pepperami said:


> There's a depth gauge on it too. I guess it's a plunger pushed in under pressure.
> 
> $580 I seen these going for.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It's more than a plunger, but that's the right idea.

Where are you seeing $500? I've not seen that yet.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> It's more than a plunger, but that's the right idea.
> 
> Where are you seeing $500? I've not seen that yet.


There was a guy on Diver's watches fb page saying he got one for 580. When I'm home I'll check it out.

You don't need anything more complex than a plunger for pressure. Sounds like more to go wrong.?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

pepperami said:


> There was a guy on Diver's watches fb page saying he got one for 580. When I'm home I'll check it out.
> 
> You don't need anything more complex than a plunger for pressure. Sounds like more to go wrong.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'd say less to go wrong, as there are no moving parts (like there would be with a plunger.) Very common, very reliable technology.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I might need this watch. I stop and drool every time I see a picture of it.

Citizen PMP56-3053


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'd say less to go wrong, as there are no moving parts (like there would be with a plunger.) Very common, very reliable technology.


Yeah I don't know much about these depth gauges.
I'd be more a fan of a mechanical one, throw in a wee bourdan gauge and I'd be made up 



OmarShablotnik said:


> I'd say less to go wrong, as there are no moving parts (like there would be with a plunger.) Very common, very reliable technology.


Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

There is a thread somewhere about the New Zilla, I think it was stated by Ottovon and his picture taken in a shop shows it with a $585 price sticker on it.

It's an interesting watch but it's a big Beast isn't it. It reminds me of its fellow Promaster stablemate the Altichron. A serious tool watch but maybe not the best daily wearer.










This watch has an altimeter and I think possibly a compass built into it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm glad you guys are loving the solar. It's an incredible watch for the money. The is one tiny little thing about it that I'm not so fond of though, I don't know why they made it so the chronograph stops when it reaches the 1 hour mark. Now I know it doesn't have an hour totaliser hands but they could have just let it loop round again so you could say "Ok, it's on the 20 minute mark and I know it's been going for over an hour so it's 1hr 20" rather than just stopping it automatically dead when it reaches one hour so you look down and think "But how long ago did it reach 1hr?".


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hi blancy what's the latest on the lupo is it being made stronger and faster and a ya ya I can remember the rest of it 



We can rebuild him. We have the technology. We can make him better than he was. Better, stronger, faster. lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hi blancy what's the latest on the lupo is it being made stronger and faster and a ya ya I can remember the rest of it
> 
> We can rebuild him. We have the technology. We can make him better than he was. Better, stronger, faster. lol


Im thinking about getting a brand new car on finance I was offered more than I paid for the lupo as a trade in lol

I like the look of the Seat ibiza sport


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm glad you guys are loving the solar. It's an incredible watch for the money. The is one tiny little thing about it that I'm not so fond of though, I don't know why they made it so the chronograph stops when it reaches the 1 hour mark. Now I know it doesn't have an hour totaliser hands but they could have just let it loop round again so you could say "Ok, it's on the 20 minute mark and I know it's been going for over an hour so it's 1hr 20" rather than just stopping it automatically dead when it reaches one hour so you look down and think "But how long ago did it reach 1hr?".


Yeah and the bezel will time an hour just as well.

Sort of makes it for show but it looks nice.

I alway use to bezel on my watches to time stuff in work. Mainly so I can leg it while a recipe timer works away and I can't get back in time 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hi blancy what's the latest on the lupo is it being made stronger and faster and a ya ya I can remember the rest of it
> 
> We can rebuild him. We have the technology. We can make him better than he was. Better, stronger, faster. lol


Showing your age there mate lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Showing your age there mate lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


wait till I start going on about David banner .. or dempsey and makepeace lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> wait till I start going on about David banner .. or dempsey and makepeace lol


How about sapphire and steel 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This is what I don't get with the solar and all other Japanese chronographs I've seen. Why do they only have a 1hr chronograph? Swiss made movements like the Ronda and ETA ones usually have a 12hr totaliser. But for some reason movements made by Japanese and Asian brands (Seiko, Citizen, the ones used in your Rotary, Accurist, Sekonda etc) don't have an hour totaliser at all, they just stick in a fairly useless 24hr time scale sub dial. 

Actually you guys on here go and check your chronograph watches (and you in particular Omar) and see what you find, if my theory holds true. Can anyone find an Asian made quartz chronograph in their collection with an hour totaliser?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im thinking about getting a brand new car on finance I was offered more than I paid for the lupo as a trade in lol
> 
> I like the look of the Seat ibiza sport


 its a thought ant It ..but with you looking at going on to further studies would you be able to keep the payments going ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This is what I don't get with the solar and all other Japanese chronographs I've seen. Why do they only have a 1hr chronograph? Swiss made movements like the Ronda and ETA ones usually have a 12hr totaliser. But for some reason movements made by Japanese and Asian brands (Seiko, Citizen, the ones used in your Rotary, Accurist, Sekonda etc) don't have an hour totaliser at all, they just stick in a fairly useless 24hr time scale sub dial.
> 
> Actually you guys on here go and check your chronograph watches (and you in particular Omar) and see what you find, if my theory holds true. Can anyone find an Asian made quartz chronograph in their collection with an hour totaliser?


EM had one with a painted dial and is Asian .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How about sapphire and steel
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


is that the one with the bloke from man from uncle and that lumley bird wasn't she ?  preferred the avengers lol with her in that


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> This is what I don't get with the solar and all other Japanese chronographs I've seen. Why do they only have a 1hr chronograph? Swiss made movements like the Ronda and ETA ones usually have a 12hr totaliser. But for some reason movements made by Japanese and Asian brands (Seiko, Citizen, the ones used in your Rotary, Accurist, Sekonda etc) don't have an hour totaliser at all, they just stick in a fairly useless 24hr time scale sub dial.
> 
> Actually you guys on here go and check your chronograph watches (and you in particular Omar) and see what you find, if my theory holds true. Can anyone find an Asian made quartz chronograph in their collection with an hour totaliser?


Well my swiss tissot with an ETA has a 30 mins totaliser!! don't know how that affects your theory shaggy!! lol :-d

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is that the one with the bloke from man from uncle and that lumley bird wasn't she ?  preferred the avengers lol with her in that


That's the one. He was the invisible man too. Then Bobby Ewing as the man from Atlantis 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> its a thought ant It ..but with you looking at going on to further studies would you be able to keep the payments going ?


The masters that I applied for is part time so ill be able to work full time so I should be able to keep up with the payments Ill have to do some serious thinking about it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pulsar do one that has hours minutes and seconds on it  does that count ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This is what I don't get with the solar and all other Japanese chronographs I've seen. Why do they only have a 1hr chronograph? Swiss made movements like the Ronda and ETA ones usually have a 12hr totaliser. But for some reason movements made by Japanese and Asian brands (Seiko, Citizen, the ones used in your Rotary, Accurist, Sekonda etc) don't have an hour totaliser at all, they just stick in a fairly useless 24hr time scale sub dial.
> 
> Actually you guys on here go and check your chronograph watches (and you in particular Omar) and see what you find, if my theory holds true. Can anyone find an Asian made quartz chronograph in their collection with an hour totaliser?


Mine. Citizen Eco-drive 2100 12hr Chrono 









Which Watch Today?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah, s--t. A Tissot chronograph on the bracelet just popped up on EBay with a buy it now of £50. By the time I quickly checked similar prices and clicked to buy it it had already gone 









It even had the box with it. What a bargain someone got.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> The masters that I applied for is part time so ill be able to work full time so I should be able to keep up with the payments Ill have to do some serious thinking about it lol


yes mate I think sometime it's worth make do and mend until you are done then.. there is a bit more security then it's worth going for it when you have pass your master and are settle and with the knowing you can cover it


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok then, I see my chrono theory doesn't quite hold true then.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and I got an accurrist that does a 12 hours minutes and seconds one


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, has anyone got a Seiko thar counts hours?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok, has anyone got a Seiko thar counts hours?


not me, 3 seiko's, rotary and accurist chrono's all have 60min only


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Gimme a minute I'll go look at some pics (I'm at work and the collection isn't LOL)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

6 quid! I mean...

Running perfectly so far. Got it from a different seller than my sky blue dial.

Not half bad, mechanical for the price of 2 pints 




























Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Got an email to say my Seiko solar was ready to be collected. Practically ran to the shop lol.
> Pics taken in the car, in an underground car park. Gotta go back to work now, so more pics later.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a different look from the usual divers, really nice.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok, has anyone got a Seiko thar counts hours?


According to the instructions, this Seiko of mine will keep track of hours on the Alarm subdial when the chronograph is used.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> 6 quid! I mean...
> 
> Running perfectly so far. Got it from a different seller than my sky blue dial.
> 
> ...


hmmmmm did you say hmt hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hmmmmm did you say hmt hehe


Hehehe!  You need a red dial to complete the rainbow. They look great mate!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hehehe! You need a red dial to complete the rainbow. They look great mate!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I had a red dial and white dial bought from a guy in india but once they arrived in the uk they never got out of customs! 7 weeks ago now lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I had a red dial and white dial bought from a guy in india but once they arrived in the uk they never got out of customs! 7 weeks ago now lol


That's odd?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Slowest afternoon ever. Got home, unboxed new Seiko Solar, started to read instructions........nah [email protected] that. Worked out how to set time, date & how chrono works. I was planning on changing the strap but now I've seen and worn it I think I'm gonna stick with it - it's canvas but much heavier and better quality than any other canvas strap I've seen. 
The case is gorgeous - a sort of gun metal finish, rather than matte black I expected. 
The second hand sweeps round when the chrono is running - which I didn't expect. (My accurist & rotary both tick round)
It's not as heavy as I expected, sits nicely on the wrist and very comfy for a fairly large watch. 
All in all I'm very pleased with it and recommend anyone who has a spare £135 to grab one quick before they put them back up to £279!
Also, no painted subdial....which is nice.

Apologies for pics - taken on my phone, hurriedly










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually I we've all missed a very important question. Did anyone ask Omar what his favourite biscuit (cookie) was?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually I we've all missed a very important question. Did anyone ask Omar what his favourite biscuit (cookie) was?


American biscuits. ..?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Slowest afternoon ever. Got home, unboxed new Seiko Solar, started to read instructions........nah [email protected] that. Worked out how to set time, date & how chrono works. I was planning on changing the strap but now I've seen and worn it I think I'm gonna stick with it - it's canvas but much heavier and better quality than any other canvas strap I've seen.
> The case is gorgeous - a sort of gun metal finish, rather than matte black I expected.
> The second hand sweeps round when the chrono is running - which I didn't expect. (My accurist & rotary both tick round)
> It's not as heavy as I expected, sits nicely on the wrist and very comfy for a fairly large watch.
> ...


Awesone mate. Wears nice on your wrist. Enjoy that beauty 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I had a red dial and white dial bought from a guy in india but once they arrived in the uk they never got out of customs! 7 weeks ago now lol


red one are unlucky I'm try to fix one for a friend and it was bugger from the start with dial pins missing and screws missing and it was a complete pain in the arse .. I'm still trying to get round the issues on it by turning it to a quartz but the hmt have curve dial so a lot of quartz wont fit and the ones that do the hands wont fit grrrr


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> American biscuits. ..?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yes, he has access to an untold world of biscuity (cookie) goodness. He has seen things that us British and Irish fellows could only dream of...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, he has access to an untold world of biscuity (cookie) goodness. He has seen things that us British and Irish fellows could only dream of...


I will hope there not hershey biscuits. Don't like that chocolate. Wonder if they have hob nobs in the US 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, he has access to an untold world of biscuity (cookie) goodness. He has seen things that us British and Irish fellows could only dream of...


How did you know my dreams involve biscuits......now I'm scared

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I will hope there not hershey biscuits. Don't like that chocolate. Wonder if they have hob nobs in the US
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


My favourite biscuits are Oreos. Aren't they American?
I'm quite partial to Hobnobs too tho. Is that wrong?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> How did you know my dreams involve biscuits......now I'm scared
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it these ones by any chance?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> How did you know my dreams involve biscuits......now I'm scared
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol I dream I was being chase by a kit-kat but a hob nob came to my aid haha


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Or did you dream about trying to munch this one's cookie?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Was it these ones by any chance?


Yup - that looks very much like the ones 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Or did you dream about trying to munch this one's cookie?


Be right back

Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just remember you can dunk it in whilst it's hot but don't leave it in too long or it will all go soft.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> They look like ladies bottoms?
> 
> 
> ShaggyDog said:
> ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh how I've missed this thread!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> ShaggyDog said:
> 
> 
> > They look like ladies bottoms?
> ...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Oh how I've missed this thread!


We've missed you too - but the biscuits stayed in the tin while you weren't here.

Btw what could possibly be better than a hotty holding a biscuit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> pepperami said:
> 
> 
> > They do indeed. Still want to lick the chocolate off?
> ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> We've missed you too - but the biscuits stayed in the tin while you weren't here.
> 
> Btw what could possibly be better than a hotty holding a biscuit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A hotty holding two biscuits.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im thinking about getting a brand new car on finance I was offered more than I paid for the lupo as a trade in lol
> 
> I like the look of the Seat ibiza sport


I have a Seat Ibiza ST, and it is the second best car I have ever had. The best was a BMW 525i.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> A hotty holding two biscuits.


Ah shaggy wheres the imagination in that. Can ye not come up with something better than biscuits!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Oh how I've missed this thread!


 and we have missed you mate pep has said a couple few times that he wonder were you was


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I gotta go out to buy biscuits & try to make complete strangers ask me the time so I can show off the Seiko. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and we have missed you mate pep has said a couple few times that he wonder were you was


Not having that. You were in tears one night 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I like Oreos. 

Particularly, I like the white ones and double stuffed. 

I like to slide a couple of fingers up in there, gently pry it open until the creme releases, and then lick it out.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I gotta go out to buy biscuits & try to make complete strangers ask me the time so I can show off the Seiko.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reach for the biscuits on the top shelf and pretend you can't decide

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I like Oreos.
> 
> Particularly, I like the white ones and double stuffed.
> 
> I like to slide a couple if fingers up there, gently pry it open until the creme releases, and then lick it out.


Feck that your watch would be destroyed!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

It's about finesse and technique. No watches are harmed when I'm tossing biscuits.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Now we know why shaggy is pretending he needs more than a 60 minute chrono.

Just dawned on me...

Trying to impress the ladies he always thinks are lurking on the thread. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

What on earth has happened to this thread while I was at work? I thought I had accidentally clicked one of my 'special' forums!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> What on earth has happened to this thread while I was at work? I thought I had accidentally clicked one of my 'special' forums!


Shaggy came back..need I say more?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> What on earth has happened to this thread while I was at work? I thought I had accidentally clicked one of my 'special' forums!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

3 more sleeps then i'm off to the mull of kintyre for a golfing weekend, canny wait, but would a mech watch be ok for playing golf or should i stick to a quartz??

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

that eagle moss set in the ads is down to 90 euros lol give it a week and you would be getting a bargain


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I like Oreos.
> 
> Particularly, I like the white ones and double stuffed.
> 
> I like to slide a couple of fingers up in there, gently pry it open until the creme releases, and then lick it out.












You've just reminded me I've got some in the cupboard. At least that's what I think you're talking about.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> You've just reminded me I've got some in the cupboard. At least that's what I think you're talking about.


Um, sure.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Big story in ireland today. Garth Brooks was set to do a 5 night stadium event. Local residents complained and 2 nights were stopped by the Dublin City council so Garth has thrown his toys outta his pram and cancelled all 5!

400K tickets to be reimbursed and a loss of 50 million to the Dublin economy. 

He only has one good song...achy breaky heart! 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

All you guys with Seiko Solar's might find this interesting. I'm sure a lot of you guys have heard of Harold aka Yobokies (Seiko Boy spelt backwards). He is one of the watch communities most esteemed sellers of aftermarket modded parts, expecially for the thriving Seiko mod scene. He has a new bracelet in stock for the Seiko Solar, it is the classic 'bed of rice' style used in classic dive watches like the Doxa Sub T. It's said to be of fantastic quality, better than the stock bracelet.










He also has sapphire crystals available for the Solars.

And ITMW, if you like the Sub T's but can't afford them he also has 'Soxa' mod hands, dials and bezels to turn a Seiko SKX007 or even a Seiko 5 into an awesome Doxa inspired watch.










Dagaz/10 Watches is another well known source for these modded parts.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Big story in ireland today. Garth Brooks was set to do a 5 night stadium event. Local residents complained and 2 nights were stopped by the Dublin City council so Garth has thrown his toys outta his pram and cancelled all 5!
> 
> 400K tickets to be reimbursed and a loss of 50 million to the Dublin economy.
> 
> ...


Not even that, I think it was by Billy Ray Cyrus if I recall correctly.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Not even that, I think it was by Billy Ray Cyrus if I recall correctly.


Haha! It was my attempt at a joke.

Seems tomorrow will never come for his fans 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Pep what do you think of that bracelet?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Pep what do you think of that bracelet?


Not really liking the bracelet but the sapphire sounds like a worthwhile upgrade.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Pep what do you think of that bracelet?


I'm not so sure about that one. Isn't it very like a jubilee? I'm not fond of that look it's too blingy for me and I always feel they look a little loose/cheap?

I prefer a matt/ brush finished braclet with the oyster styling 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Not even that, I think it was by Billy Ray Cyrus if I recall correctly.


 I thought it was by alvin and the chipmunks haha


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Big story in ireland today. Garth Brooks was set to do a 5 night stadium event. Local residents complained and 2 nights were stopped by the Dublin City council so Garth has thrown his toys outta his pram and cancelled all 5!
> 
> 400K tickets to be reimbursed and a loss of 50 million to the Dublin economy.
> 
> ...


That's pretty funny right there....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

> And ITMW, if you like the Sub T's but can't afford them he also has 'Soxa' mod hands, dials and bezels to turn a Seiko SKX007 or even a Seiko 5 into an awesome Doxa inspired watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you say tell me more


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> That's pretty funny right there....


Is a big story. People were coming from as far as New Zealand and Australia to see this guy in Dublin lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Sapphire crystal for that solar wouldn't be a big deal to source. Hey; One of you guys give me the case number off of the back of your Solar. It will be the 8 digit number (the first 4 of which is the movement caliber, but hey)

Doesn't matter which one of you or what color your solar is. I'm going to look up the crystal part number and it should be the same for each variation.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Is a big story. People were coming from as far as New Zealand and Australia to see this guy in Dublin lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Not sure if this is schtick or not - the "Achy Breaky" line has me skeptical LOL


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You know I've read a few people saying that the stock Solar bracelet would look better without the polished center parts to it. I've seen pictures where people have given it a brushed finish instead and it does look a lot better. Personnaly I've never even tried mine on the bracelet, I took it straight off and just wore it on a rubber divers strap or a heavy shark mesh. And this is why..


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have a Seat Ibiza ST, and it is the second best car I have ever had. The best was a BMW 525i.


Thats good to hear 

I think ill put a deposit on this tomorrow


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

LOL - I have several bracelets that use the pins and collars (both Seiko and Citizen.) Never thought it was a problem. *shrugs*


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Not sure if this is schtick or not - the "Achy Breaky" line has me skeptical LOL


I really should have put a smiley at the end of that post lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You know I've read a few people saying that the stock Solar bracelet would look better without the polished center parts to it. I've seen pictures where people have given it a brushed finish instead and it does look a lot better. Personnaly I've never even tried mine on the bracelet, I took it straight off and just wore it on a rubber divers strap or a heavy shark mesh. And this is why..


it's easy once you find the collars off the floor! I did it the hard way lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Sapphire crystal for that solar wouldn't be a big deal to source. Hey; One of you guys give me the case number off of the back of your Solar. It will be the 8 digit number (the first 4 of which is the movement caliber, but hey)
> 
> Doesn't matter which one of you or what color your solar is. I'm going to look up the crystal part number and it should be the same for each variation.


V175 - 0AD0


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

When you get a sapphire does it have to manufactured uniquely for each model?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually Omar whilst you're looking it up could you see if you can source a Nighthawk sapphire as well please.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats good to hear
> 
> I think ill put a deposit on this tomorrow


Nice, mine says hi.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> All you guys with Seiko Solar's might find this interesting. I'm sure a lot of you guys have heard of Harold aka Yobokies (Seiko Boy spelt backwards). He is one of the watch communities most esteemed sellers of aftermarket modded parts, expecially for the thriving Seiko mod scene. He has a new bracelet in stock for the Seiko Solar, it is the classic 'bed of rice' style used in classic dive watches like the Doxa Sub T. It's said to be of fantastic quality, better than the stock bracelet.


Love the 20/22 mm rice strap. Wonder if it'll fit anything I've got? What's the diameter on the solar?


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually Omar whilst you're looking it up could you see if you can source a Nighthawk sapphire as well please.


First of all, I looked up the Seiko part number for the crystal. It's a 320PX6HN02.

That means its a 32.0 mm diameter hardlex (mineral) crystal, flat, clear, no special finish.

In order to source one as a replacement, I'd need to know the edge thickness. Unfortunately, the Seiko part number doesn't yield that bit of info.

However: 32mm sapphire crystals are pretty readily available in 1mm, 1.5mm, and 2mm edge thickness for around $18 each.

---

As far as the Nighthawk: I'd have to pop mine out and measure it. Citizen part numbers don't tell us anything about the crystal. It might as well be a random string of numbers that generally starts with either 54 or 55.

_That Said:_ Getting aftermarket sapphire for Citizen watches is a *lot* more difficult than it is Seiko.

You see, Seiko round crystals are always in diameters of even 0.5mm (like that solar is 32.0; any other seiko could be 28.5, 31.0, 30.0, etc.) Aftermarket Sapphire is generally made, stocked, and sold in those even 0.5mm diameter increments in a variety of thicknesses.

Citizen, on the other hand... those geniuses are almost always at xx.3 or xx.4 or xx.8

The Titanium Air Diver: 28.8mm and 3mm thick.

My 2100 chrono: 38.8mm and 2mm thick.

Got one on the bench that's 31.8, 1.5mm edge thickness, and with a flat bottom and domed top.

The point is that there just aren't a selection of aftermarket sapphire crystals in those stupid sizes. Those diameters exist, but in very limited thicknesses. Like 0.8mm thick and flat will have choices about every 0.1mm from 25.0 to about 33.0. But the wrong edge thickness doesn't match back up to your bezel and it looks funny, unless your only talking a difference of about 0.2mm (then I find it to be tolerable and barely noticeable, and I'm a fussy bugger about such things.)


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

pepperami said:


> When you get a sapphire does it have to manufactured uniquely for each model?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No - there's a lot of interchangeability and a aftermarket crystals out there.

It should be the same diameter and edge thickness - but you don't have to buy a Seiko crystal made for your Seiko watch in order to get that.

Sadly, you often have to do just that for Citizen because they use oddball sizes that aren't flush in the aftermarket parts market.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Without measuring it I'm guessing it's a 42 mm. The lugs are 20mm.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

For some reason when I'm posting it seems to come up as a double post?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> For some reason when I'm posting it seems to come up as a double post?


Are you on Tapatalk. They did an update recently and everyone had issues with. Settled in time for me but was all over the place for a few days. I'm only seeing one post from you?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I see the domed sapphire for the Nighthawk in Yobokies' Photobucket gallery:










Any idea how much it costs?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not a good day Corey still unwell went York only shops we were in was Argos Fenwick's and greggs for a coffee plus snacks kids got toys and I got a small Casio 14.99
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I see the domed sapphire for the Nighthawk in Yobokies' Photobucket gallery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$70. Here is a link to his listing. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-s...-6309-skx007-bubble-boy-available-886326.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not a good day Corey still unwell went York only shops we were in was Argos Fenwick's and greggs for a coffee plus snacks kids got toys and I got a small Casio 14.99
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


it's great ant it day date working bezel likes to get wet ..what more could you want oh yes price steal at £15 quid  I gots me one of dem


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes Tapatalk. Some of my posts in the past hour or two were showing up twice but I've looked on the Web view and it seems fine just single posts. Tapatalk is funny like that. I remember one week a couple of months ago it was showing peoples quoted replies to posts before the actual original ones.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Knowing what I know about Citizen crystals, and having looked for one in the goofball size for my 2100 chrono, I'm going to say off-hand that $70 is probably a very, very good price for what you see there. Like he had them special made and bought a bunch of them and has a quantity discount built in to his price.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

How does the ray look on this Nato?

I think it's nice?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not a good day Corey still unwell went York only shops we were in was Argos Fenwick's and greggs for a coffee plus snacks kids got toys and I got a small Casio 14.99
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


I'm amazed that Casio is still half price, well chosen, it's a heck of a watch for fifteen quid, nearly bought one myself a couple of times. I thought I'd find someone to gift it to, and if not, well, I may have to use it myself...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I have never changed a crystal before & it's something i'd consider doing on my solar, as jeremy clarkson says "how hard can it be" lol

in all seriousness is it a difficult job to do?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I have been wearing my mdv 1054 a lot but I just dug this out thanks to smeagal


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

MWC pocket watch sold, chrono alike going on Friday. I quite like the idea of having a pocket watch but would never wear one, what shall I save for next? Shall I finally replace my Vostoks? Not had one since 2010, but not seen a dial I like in a while.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I have never changed a crystal before & it's something i'd consider doing on my solar, as jeremy clarkson says "how hard can it be" lol
> 
> in all seriousness is it a difficult job to do?
> 
> chico


famous last words lol, I don't think I'd ever do it myself unless the original got damaged!


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> I have never changed a crystal before & it's something i'd consider doing on my solar, as jeremy clarkson says "how hard can it be" lol
> 
> in all seriousness is it a difficult job to do?
> 
> chico


It's very, very easy if you have a case wrench (to remove the back) and a crystal press.

Heck, it's easy enough that if I'm entertaining the thought of swapping a crystal out for sapphire (for instance,) I'll just pop out the one that's in there and measure it and put it back together so I can hunt for the right-sized piece of sapphire.

Another (cheaper) mod than sapphire is to replace flat mineral glass with domed (either bubble-double domed or flat-bottom, magnifying dome) glass. Those things are only about $5 for a replacement glass and give your watch a cool new look.

I did that to my Golana AeroPro GMT:


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Domed crystals are cool!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> It's very, very easy if you have a case wrench (to remove the back) and a crystal press.
> 
> Heck, it's easy enough that if I'm entertaining the thought of swapping a crystal out for sapphire (for instance,) I'll just pop out the one that's in there and measure it and put it back together so I can hunt for the right-sized piece of sapphire.
> 
> ...


I guess once you've got the right tools and done it a few times it's as easy as doing most jobs i.e. crowns, replacing hands etc....


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> Domed crystals are cool!


Yeah ~ that one on the Golana worked especially well because the angle of the glass very closely matched the angle of the bezel where they meet.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Yeah ~ that one on the Golana worked especially well because the angle of the glass very closely matched the angle of the bezel where they meet.


Yeah, I love the way it looks like it is custom fitted.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

sharkyfisher said:


> I guess once you've got the right tools and done it a few times it's as easy as doing most jobs i.e. crowns, replacing hands etc....


I suppose. I have yet to do hands. I don't have the hand tweezers/tool/thingy. But I'll go all MacGuyver from the other direction. LOL


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah, I love the way it looks like it is custom fitted.


Luck +1


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh hey - it's 4:20.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> It's very, very easy if you have a case wrench (to remove the back) and a crystal press.
> 
> Heck, it's easy enough that if I'm entertaining the thought of swapping a crystal out for sapphire (for instance,) I'll just pop out the one that's in there and measure it and put it back together so I can hunt for the right-sized piece of sapphire.
> 
> ...


Love the strap on that watch Omar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

4-0 to Germany!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> 4-0 to Germany!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Thank god i put tenner on ze germans!!! whoo hoo

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh my I feel so sad for Brazil

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

so who's left (what does the current FIFA bracket look like now)


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Wait... they're still in the 1st half? and it's 5-0 Germany? LMAO!~


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

This match is insane!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, Brazil 5 goals down after 30 minutes. It's actually embarrassing to watch. It honestly looks like men against boys or professionals vs amateurs. It's like Brazil aren't even trying any more, they look like they don't want to be on the pitch and are acting as if they are scared to get the ball. This is just complete and utter humiliation.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Argentina play Netherlands tomorrow for the other place on the final.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Argentina play Netherlands tomorrow for the other place on the final.


Germany and Netherlands in final would be my guess. What a grudge match that will be 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Germany and Netherlands in final would be my guess. What a grudge match that will be
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That is my dream final


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That is my dream final


I can't see Messi beating the Dutch lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't even see Brazil beating a f-----g egg at this rate!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Scolari should probably do the decent thing and resign before they come out for the second half.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I didn't expect that score line before kick off.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll be rooting for Argentina - just to be contrary. LMAO


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Target Acquired:










This is what I'll be buying after the "Gentlemanly Restraint for July" thing is over.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

that's creepy I was just looking at the Citizen chronograph WR 100 which has the same sort of dial


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

LOL - I think their dials are quite different, but that's cool. ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> LOL - I think their dials are quite different, but that's cool. ;-)


well both have three sub-dials and a date widow ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well morning guys I hope your day started better then mine lol (look at the wruw thread) least the sun is shining and I'm wearing my 1054 so it can't all be bad can it ...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well morning guys I hope your day started better then mine lol (look at the wruw thread) least the sun is shining and I'm wearing my 1054 so it can't all be bad can it ...


Morning guys

LOL as you say mate, at least the sun is shining!!! Accurist for me the day!

#ps# found this awesome looking Citizen Aviator on the bay for £65 if anyone's interested, best price iv'e seen for it

2014 CITIZEN ECO-DRIVE AVIATOR PILOT BLACK IP 100m SPORTS NYLON WATCH AW1365-01H | eBay

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning everyone, hey ITMW how's the scalded under carriage now mate ? Have you put yourself out of action for a while lol !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning everyone, hey ITMW how's the scalded under carriage now mate ? Have you put yourself out of action for a while lol !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol luckily I was rushing around so when it happen it was only red hot well shall we say rose pink well that's the colour now lol I think the cold shower help haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yes .no ..maybe what do you think ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes .no ..maybe what do you think ?


Looks a bit busy for my taste but I do love a watch with hour markers that cut into the chapter ring. Is this your next planned purchase mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Looks a bit busy for my taste but I do love a watch with hour markers that cut into the chapter ring. Is this your next planned purchase mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah though it might be nice as a beater it's a quartz that why I have not bought it yet because I was going to go mech only but I'm thinking hard of maybe having both in my collection


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah though it might be nice as a beater it's a quartz that why I have not bought it yet because I was going to go mech only but I'm thinking hard of maybe having both in my collection


Personally if I like the look of a watch then I'm not bothered if it's mech or not. Go on treat yourself mate but don't forget to post pics when it arrives ;-)

Right id better get some kip, see you all this evening guys.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cheer's mate  how's the back hope you can get to sleep this morning mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah though it might be nice as a beater it's a quartz that why I have not bought it yet because I was going to go mech only but I'm thinking hard of maybe having both in my collection


A beater? A beater? don't go buying a brand new watch to use it as a beater lol. new watches should be treasured, cleaned and polished and stored away lol get a crusty old ruskie as a beater lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> A beater? A beater? don't go buying a brand new watch to use it as a beater lol. new watches should be treasured, cleaned and polished and stored away lol get a crusty old ruskie as a beater lol ;-)


well let's say casual wear as I love the 1054 for the hard days it takes the knocks and still keeps on going 

just re-read your post I had a image of ( my precious I will clean precious I will look after MINE all mine ) haha


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yes .no ..maybe what do you think ?


Mate that's a superb looking watch, iv'e had something similar in my amazon wishlist for a while now,









chico


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

That Timex chrono is a good value if you get a good price on one ($50-$60 USD is a good price.)

Mine says hello:

















(I have a habit of changing straps on most things LOL)


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm going with this secksie beast today:


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> That Timex chrono is a good value if you get a good price on one ($50-$60 USD is a good price.)
> 
> Mine says hello:
> 
> ...


do you have a box full of straps that you've removed? I'm starting to get a collection lol


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Removed, collected... yes, I have a strap station.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have just ebayed a load of straps as I have loads I will never use, mainly in odd sizes.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what's are our feelings on invictas ?


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> what's are our feelings on invictas ?


In what regard?

If you understand and accept them for what they are, they are fine. They've positioned themselves to get a wee bit of a premium for their name and style(s) in the $100-$200 price range, and they are not worth anything near the MSRPs that they claim (they are worth about what they sell for, or they'd sell for less or more... know what I mean?)

Some folks get their drawers in a real knot over the MSRPs and "false advertising" and all sorts of crap that they've decided to resent the brand for.

Me? *shrugs* They are no different than the Swiss Legend I have on today, or almost any other Mall/Mushroom brand. They are what they are. I just don't find that to be a dirty-word or a "scarlet letter."


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Invictas are Ok. Their watches are probably on a par with Rotary in terms of build quality and the make some nice automatic Sub homage diving watches.

Now Invicta as a company doesn't get much respect on WUS for a few reasons...

A) The watches have a ridiculous falsely inflated MRSP. They take a watch that probably has a market value of £80 and then they give it a MRSP of £600. Their watches are then almost permanently sold at a 70% or whatever sale almost misleading customers into thinking that they are getting some great bargain and the their watch is on a par with say a Hamilton or a Tag when really it's just a cheap watch that should have always been sold at £80 in the first place. 

B) A lot of people dislike them for their unoriginal designs and claim they are ripping off other manufacturers by producing shameless homages of anything from the expensive Swiss brands to already budget watches like the Monster, Nighthawk and even the £20 Timex Weekender. 

C) Where Invictas are sold in shopping channels the presenters often talk BS and put down other brands and claim that an Invicta is as good a watch as a Rolex or Omega for example. People also claim thar these shopping channels mislead the public. 

D) People say the a lot of their watches are hideous, gaudy, blingy monstrosities and say that they are worn by people with no taste or know nothing about watches. 

E) Because Invicta used to be a great company once making beautiful sporty Swiss watches akin to Breitling. People don't like how the company is run now and what it puts out. They see it as embodying everything bad about the industry.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

To further that point, I don't think Invicta is appreciably different in any material way to a whole host of brands that it competes against. 

All about the same.

Invicta
RedLine
Swiss Legend
Lucien Piccard
Sottomarino Italia
Haurex
Michael Kors
Diesel
Relic
Fossil
Nixon
Vestal


*shrugs*


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

OmarShablotnik said:


> To further that point, I don't think Invicta is appreciably different in any material way to a whole host of brands that it competes against.
> 
> All about the same.
> 
> ...


Omar has got it spot on here. If you see an Invicta that you like and don't fall for all that false MRSP business then go ahead and get it. It won't really get much love on these forums and there are often much better alternatives to be had from Seiko, Citizen, and Orient but if you like it then that's all that matters.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cool I was thinking build quality mainly and are the older Invicta's better ?


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> cool I was thinking build quality mainly and are the older Invicta's better ?


Again - define "better."

An "old" swiss made Invicta automatic is as respected as a Seiko of the same vintage.

A new one is going to be about what you'd expect. Everything lines up, everything works, but it's not made of solid gold and detailed out brilliantly like an expensive Swiss Luxury piece either.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Omar has got it spot on here. If you see an Invicta that you like and don't fall for all that false MRSP business then go ahead and get it. It won't really get much love on these forums and there are often much better alternatives to be had from Seiko, Citizen, and Orient but if you like it then that's all that matters.


Invictas are the bashers 'brand of choice'...many bashers probably never even held one...I know I haven't so I don't know what they're like, some look nice in pictures though.

Years ago Skoda was akin to Invicta in the car world...look whats happened to them since


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> An "old" swiss made Invicta automatic is as respected as a Seiko of the same vintage.


 that's was what I was looking for .... how long has the company been going ?  saw advert say 1980's auto would this be true


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> that's was what I was looking for .... how long has the company been going ?  saw advert say 1980's auto would this be true


I'm sure it could be. Don't know when they migrated from "cool" to "WalMart" though. They were around in the 70s I know.

EDIT: According to WikiPedia, they were established in Switzerland in 1823, and were purchased by an American investment firm, changed their name, and moved headquarters to Hollywood, FL in 1991.

Does that mean that pre-1991 is WIS approved? Who knows...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what's are our feelings on invictas ?


I don't have feelings either way as to quality as I've never had one! To me some look great, some look bad. I agree about the MRSP being over thought, you see some of these "cheap" watches sold on market stalls for a tenner stating a MRSP of £225 so I take that with a pinch of salt. I think if you see one you like and the price is ok for you then go for it! maybe I ought to buy one just to say I have lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'm sure it could be. Don't know when they migrated from "cool" to "WalMart" though. They were around in the 70s I know.


 I saw this one as well and I though it looks nothing like you would expect from victa no bling ..no gaudy colours simple clean lines all business


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I saw this one as well and I though it looks nothing like you would expect from victa no bling ..no gaudy colours simple clean lines all business


That looks like a 70's, judging by what's in the bottom right corner of the picture? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I gave had an Invicta 8928 (the blue and gold Submariner cool) and it was solid, felt good quality, bracelet better than a Seiko, was accurate and well built. The only negative was that I simply could not live with the engraving of 'Invicta' on the side. The 8926 is one of the best value, bets built sub homages around. I can take or leave the rest, but there are some tasteful chronometer models. They do make some horribly gaudy pieces, and they are very 'blingy' but each to their own. A lady I work with is incredibly proud of her gold Michael Kors and I would rather have an Invucta than that!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I gave had an Invicta 8928 (the blue and gold Submariner cool) and it was solid, felt good quality, bracelet better than a Seiko, was accurate and well built. The only negative was that I simply could not live with the engraving of 'Invicta' on the side. The 8926 is one of the best value, bets built sub homages around. I can take or leave the rest, but there are some tasteful chronometer models. They do make some horribly gaudy pieces, and they are very 'blingy' but each to their own. A lady I work with is incredibly proud of her gold Michael Kors and I would rather have an Invucta than that!


Ssshhhhhhhhh ! Bloody hell mike, don't let my wife hear you slagging Michael Kors she'd probably hunt you down ! She made me by her a bloody great big blingy MK Chrono for Christmas and it's her pride and joy. I must admit it's well made but I'd rather have a specially "dog crafted" EM fake sub dial number 8 on my wrist ! Luckily for me I'm great at telling her what she wants to hear, "yes love that IS a beautiful watch" ;-) 
You've got to keep the peace haven't you ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That looks like a 70's, judging by what's in the bottom right corner of the picture?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


LOL !!! The "Jackson five bush look" !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That looks like a 70's, judging by what's in the bottom right corner of the picture?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


hmmm well yes indeed... well as I was saying I had saw some old one's I had let slip thro my fingers I might give them a closer look next time


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is it tomorrow that the f.f.l is in ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is it tomorrow that the f.f.l is in ?


Yeah forgot about that! Don't know though...might leave it..???

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is it tomorrow that the f.f.l is in ?


It should be - if EM are sticking to the schedule. You getting it? I'm rather fond of mine. Wasn't sure about it at first tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It should be - if EM are sticking to the schedule. You getting it? I'm rather fond of mine. Wasn't sure about it at first tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yeah as pep said I'm no sure can you put up some pics  and I have still not got rid of the early issues lol  I think they are going in the loft to be found at some later point when they may be retro ****e - sorry chic haha


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what's are our feelings on invictas ?


Paid £63 for my 8926 and feel I've got a very good deal. Aside from the over branding. The case engraving in particular, which isn't only an Invicta crime I've noticed, is a bit OTT
I don't think you can look at them as a "Brand" They are a bit of a Magpie company. Buying up lots of smaller manufactures and outsourcing production all over. So you have to take each model on its merits,
Here he is with the Gigandet which cost me the same but is a much better quality finish and a more realistic RRP 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah as pep said I'm no sure can you put up some pics  and I have still not got rid of the early issues lol  I think they are going in the loft to be found at some later point when they may be retro ****e - sorry chic haha


FFL









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> FFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is your wrist David? If you don't mind me asking

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> FFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JEEZO what size is that little thing!!!

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What size is your wrist David? If you don't mind me asking
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


7 1/2 inch (190mm)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> FFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in fairness that ant bad looking at all I got a spare twenty as I can't get my watch before Friday at the earliest sold out because was on sale five went in one morning if you believe them lol but they are trying to locate me one  so I mite go for a wonder and have a look any one want me to grab them one I will get two anyway so there one going ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

That one is not for me, I think the collection and I are done, unless they do a Type A dial pilot


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> JEEZO what size is that little thing!!!
> 
> chico


Not with me at the moment, but if I had to guess I'd say the case is just over 1 inch across, 25-26 mm?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> 7 1/2 inch (190mm)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Despite the size, that looks about the best EM have offered since the pizza?

Do you like it David? My wrist is 7 inch and I'm quite partial to small watches.

I might get this one..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> in fairness that ant bad looking at all I got a spare twenty as I can't get my watch before Friday at the earliest sold out because was on sale five went in one morning if you believe them lol but they are trying to locate me one  so I mite go for a wonder and have a look any one want me to grab them one I will get two anyway so there one going ?


The case has a slight resemblance to a hmt?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> That one is not for me, I think the collection and I are done, unless they do a Type A dial pilot


Same here mike, even then i would say save for the type A me & sharky have



David Church said:


> Not with me at the moment, but if I had to guess I'd say the case is just over 1 inch across, 25-26 mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


there is absolutely nothing i like about that watch i'm afraid!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Same here mike, even then i would rather save for the type A me & sharky have
> 
> chico


Is that the Parnis one?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The case has a slight resemblance to a hmt?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 yeah slightly it's ring bell at the back of my head but I cant think which watch I'm thinking of


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Is that the Parnis one?


Yeah mike, great watch for the money, i'm considering getting another one with the pvd case/black dial & 6497 movement

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Despite the size, that looks about the best EM have offered since the pizza?
> 
> Do you like it David? My wrist is 7 inch and I'm quite partial to small watches.
> 
> ...


I'm not feeling that one myself. Has EM released any photos of the next ones ? I'm not on Facebook myself. Wonder what the Egyptian one will look like ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Same here mike, even then i would say save for the type A me & sharky have
> 
> there is absolutely nothing i like about that watch i'm afraid!
> 
> chico


You really don't like the wee watches 

They do have some charm?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> You really don't like the wee watches
> 
> They do have some charm?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It's just the size thing pep, i prefer 42-47mm

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm not feeling that one myself. Has EM released any photos of the next ones ? I'm not on Facebook myself. Wonder what the Egyptian one will look like ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I think me and dall talk about it a good while back and hope it would be a pizza a like


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah mike, great watch for the money, i'm considering getting another one with the pvd case/black dial & 6497 movement
> 
> chico


I love mine, such a pleasure to wind it! I'm leaning towards a pvd version!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You really don't like the wee watches
> 
> They do have some charm?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


they look like kiddies watches on my wrist! my daughters has a larger face than the FFL lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I love mine, such a pleasure to wind it! I'm leaning towards a pvd version!


Same here sharky, it's my most worn watch, There's a nice feeling winding it up in the morning, you won't be disappointed mate the PVD finish is excellent

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> they look like kiddies watches on my wrist! my daughters has a larger face than the FFL lol


Lol. There was a time when small was beautiful in the watch world?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Lol. There was a time when small was beautiful in the watch world?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


There are tons of small beautiful watches out there and i'm gutted they don't work for me, its just a personal thing cause i'm a big guy, i would even go to a 50mm no probs!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> There are tons of small beautiful watches out there and i'm gutted they don't work for me, its just a personal thing cause i'm a big guy, i would even go to a 50mm no probs!!


I hear ye chico it's all a personal thing.

I wear a 50 mm too. Even though it looks ridiculous on. .lol

I think I lack consistency in my watch preferences which can be expensive 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

This just looks silly lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I hear ye chico it's all a personal thing.
> 
> I wear a 50 mm too. Even though it looks ridiculous on. .lol
> 
> ...


What 50mm u got mate??


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What 50mm u got mate??


I think this is more lol










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think this is more lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blufty is massive too










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> This just looks silly lol


And at the other end of the silly spectrum is.............................................









Tada !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> This just looks silly lol


And at the other end of the silly spectrum is.............................................









Tada ! !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> And at the other end of the silly spectrum is.............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second one is how most lads see themselves 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The second one is how most lads see themselves
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Well I dint want to brag but......(lol)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> The blufty is massive too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blufty looks great imho mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Blufty looks great imho mate


Yeah I love the look of it too.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Blufty looks great imho mate


Yeah thanks to kev...miss him in the thread.

The blufty has got more attention and all positive than any of my watches.

I joy in telling them it's 1 of 1 in the whole world 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Yeah thanks to kev...miss him in the thread.
> 
> The blufty has got more attention and all positive than any of my watches.
> 
> ...


It's a looker all right, i really love the PVD look the now, canny get enough of them!!

What happened to kev anyway?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Went up to castle Howard today great sights and very expensive wife enjoyed seeing the house l liked the grounds more took photo of stuhrling at monument another watch with enflated prices as you know l got it cheapish and l like it anyway back to York tomorrow hope to go to the minster this time.
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's a looker all right, i really love the PVD look the now, canny get enough of them!!
> 
> What happened to kev anyway?


He was saying two lads he worked with were sacked and he was working crazy hours?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He was saying two lads he worked with were sacked and he was working crazy hours?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah kevs missed on this thread, he's a top bloke.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> And at the other end of the silly spectrum is.............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to ask WS. Is that a painted wall in the background of the big watch or a belly? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have to ask WS. Is that a painted wall in the background of the big watch or a belly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Belly's not quite that big yet pep ! It's the horrible orange carpet out of focus.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Belly's not quite that big yet pep ! It's the horrible orange carpet out of focus.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Pmsl..needed asking?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Pmsl..needed asking?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No problem ask away, better than you thinking I resemble moby dick and the wife shouting at me "thar she blows" !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Right I'm off to go and get ready for work. See you all at about midnight if any of you are still about then.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No problem ask away, better than you thinking I resemble moby dick and the wife shouting at me "thar she blows" !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Hehehe! Don't get me started with the laughing fits again!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Blimey - went for an hour & taken me fifteen minutes to catch up !

I like the FFL watch & yes it is very similar size & style to the HMT Jawans. I don't think it looks ridiculous, worn - it just looks old fashioned cos most fashionable watches nowadays are huge, and so looks different to what we're used to. Who wants to be fashionable anyway? I don't. It's very comfortable and the strap is long enough on mine - whereas earlier EM canvas straps weren't. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hehehe! Don't get me started with the laughing fits again!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


As long as this isn't your mental image of me.......

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> As long as this isn't your mental image of me.......
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


Is it any wonder it's going to take you till midnight to get ready for work 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Blimey - went for an hour & taken me fifteen minutes to catch up !


I'm away friday to sunday and i'm dreading how many pages i will need to catch up on!!! lol



The WatchSmeller said:


> As long as this isn't your mental image of me.......
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


PMSL superb WS!!! reminds me of the Ecozilla!!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Holland tonight?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Holland tonight?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yip i'm going for holland

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just seen this on Ebay and thought it might interest some of you guys, Military-ish Seiko chronograph on canvas strap, £30.

Seiko chronograph | eBay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yip i'm going for holland
> 
> chico


Be nice to see Messi in the final but the Dutch are well overdue winning the world cup

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Be nice to see Messi in the final but the Dutch are well overdue winning the world cup
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Defo mate, but whoever goes through is gonni have a tough time against "ze germans" lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo mate, but whoever goes through is gonni have a tough time against "ze germans" lol
> 
> chico


I don't know I think it was more Brazil being bad than Germany being good last night.

It would be a grudge match with Germany and Holland in da final 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I don't know I think it was more Brazil being bad than Germany being good last night.
> 
> It would be a grudge match with Germany and Holland in da final
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


True mate brazil were shocking, but you can only beat what's put in front of you,

that would be a hell of a final!!

chico


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

If I decided to flip this Casio, what do y'all think would be a reasonable/respectable asking price?









It's an AQ-S810W-3A with a one-of-a-kind, modded strap. The stock strap was adapted so that you now wear the watch on 22mm NATOs.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> If I decided to flip this Casio, what do y'all think would be a reasonable/respectable asking price?
> 
> View attachment 1556849
> 
> ...


Very nice. .have no clue on price but to throw a guess $120?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> If I decided to flip this Casio, what do y'all think would be a reasonable/respectable asking price?
> 
> View attachment 1556849
> 
> ...


It's priced at $32 on amazon, but with the modifications opening up lots of strap options, i would hazard a guess (i've not flipped watches so not an expert on the second hand market) at between $25-30?? maybe, possibly, hopefully!! lol

Edit: after seeing pep's price i fear i could be way off!! told you i don't know jack about flipping

chico


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Very nice. .have no clue on price but to throw a guess $120?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'm flattered, but I don't think it would fetch that. ;-)

An "average" yet good price for one BNIB (with stock band) is about $45.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> It's priced at $32 on amazon, but with the modifications opening up lots of strap options, i would hazard a guess (i've not flipped watches so not an expert on the second hand market) at between $25-30?? maybe, possibly, hopefully!! lol
> 
> chico


That's what I was thinking.

Geez, it hardly seems worth it to bother. I'd have to flip 20 watches at that rate to have some cabbage to play with.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's priced at $32 on amazon, but with the modifications opening up lots of strap options, i would hazard a guess (i've not flipped watches so not an expert on the second hand market) at between $25-30?? maybe, possibly, hopefully!! lol
> 
> chico


 well I was thinking $20-25 so we are on the same sort of wave length


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'm flattered, but I don't think it would fetch that. ;-)
> 
> An "average" yet good price for one BNIB (with stock band) is about $45.


I think you'd get far more than 45 for it?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the g shock seem to do well in Ireland I see a lot at the 55 euro area and some times the 120 euro but that's more the new top end ones


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Geez, it hardly seems worth it to bother. I'd have to flip 20 watches at that rate to have some cabbage to play with.


If i was to sell any of my watches, which i can't see happening anytime in the future, if i was only getting, say £20-30 i would just pass it on to family/friends

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well I was thinking $20-25 so we are on the same sort of wave length


yeah i think you could maybe squeeze a wee bit more with the strap mod

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If i was to sell any of my watches, which i can't see happening anytime in the future, if i was only getting, say £20-30 i would just pass it on to family/friends
> 
> chico


 sometime that's why I just do trade get something I want they get something they wants win win 



chicolabronse said:


> yeah i think you could maybe squeeze a wee bit more with the strap mod
> 
> chico


 yeah maybe could make it worth more or could make worth less depending if people like it modded or not people are fickle


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> sometime that's why I just do trade get something I want they get something they wants win win
> 
> yeah maybe could make it worth more or could make worth less depending if people like it modded or not people are fickle


Defo mate

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

May have missed the moment (working tonight), but somebody was talking about the Egyptian Diver coming up. Saw this from the Aussie MWC page which has a slightly expanded shot of the watch box
fourth Watch on the top row looks a lot like the Parnis Diver. what are the chances the 9 o'clock subdial's a fake?


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

David Church said:


> May have missed the moment (working tonight), but somebody was talking about the Egyptian Diver coming up. Saw this from the Aussie MWC page which has a slightly expanded shot of the watch box
> fourth Watch on the top row looks a lot like the Parnis Diver. what are the chances the 9 o'clock subdial's a fake?
> View attachment 1556913


Probably, but on the Eaglemoss MW forum, EM says they have taken on board the upset over No. 8 and its fake dial.
We shall see!
IF it has a 'working' sub dial, it'll sell out! (ARE YOU READING THIS EM?) If it doesn't it will end up just like No. 8 and fingers burnt.

No 11 out tomorrow Thurs - probably have a look at it, but that's all. I stopped after the Jap one (like that).

Needs something a bit different again to get me buying.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> May have missed the moment (working tonight), but somebody was talking about the Egyptian Diver coming up. Saw this from the Aussie MWC page which has a slightly expanded shot of the watch box
> fourth Watch on the top row looks a lot like the Parnis Diver. what are the chances the 9 o'clock subdial's a fake?
> View attachment 1556913


Hiya David. It was me who mentioned the Egyptian earlier. If the one you pointed out comes without a fake sub dial or even a WORKING ONE I'd have a punt on it for a tenner.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm trying to choose a nato colour for my parnis sub, I can't decide lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm trying to choose a nato colour for my parnis sub, I can't decide lol


yellow and blue


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yellow and blue












What do you think? These are cheapo nato's, if I find a good combo I'll get a good zulu maybe


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I have doubts that Eaglemoss (who are just the distributor) can do much about the first 21 watches now, the lead time on ordering and manufacture of a series like this must be planed out months rather than weeks ahead. there are 18 watches in "the box" 
According to the FarceBook page these are the next two













so after these 2, there are 3 more white faced watches. one with a 'goldie lookin' case, bottom far right.







One more subby/froggy type 2nd top row, and the Egyptian. 
I think the watch bottom left is the RAF "Chronic". I spy a fake pusher.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm trying to choose a nato colour for my parnis sub, I can't decide lol


I have enough trouble deciding between two pairs of black socks.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> What do you think? These are cheapo nato's, if I find a good combo I'll get a good zulu maybe


try black and orange


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> try black and orange


Ok lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ok lol


that works


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that works


What about the Red n White?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Green 









Red white blue 









woops, upside down lol


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Got any dive rubber? Or a bracelet?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Got any dive rubber? Or a bracelet?


it's got it's original bracelet, I don't have a rubber strap that size tho


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Holla "YOLO" and go with the green and red regimental, then. :-!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> What do you think? These are cheapo nato's, if I find a good combo I'll get a good zulu maybe


I have my MWC subby on that NATO. I prefer the red white blue and black one for your parnis.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's got it's original bracelet, I don't have a rubber strap that size tho


what size is it I might have ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm trying to choose a nato colour for my parnis sub, I can't decide lol


Bit late to the party but i would go with the black/silver & orange

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. EM multi function RAF for me today. ( old pic cos I'm that lazy lol )

Happy hunting if you're picking up a French foreign legion today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. EM multi function RAF for me today. ( old pic cos I'm that lazy lol )
> 
> Happy hunting if you're picking up a French foreign legion today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well I'm still not sure I have saw some thing on the bay for a tenner (with working day and date) with free post so might see if I can get w.s to pick it up for me I might go and have a look at the wmc  as I said yesterday does anyone need me to pick one up for them ?  will go see In a couple of hours so shout if you do


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what size is it I might have ?


it's 20mm ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Bit late to the party but i would go with the black/silver & orange
> 
> chico


I think that's my favourite, I was thinking of just getting a solid colour zulu from the seller I got the solar pepsi zulu from, it's the most well made strap I've ever seen. it's twice the thickness of all the cheap natos


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think that's my favourite, I was thinking of just getting a solid colour zulu from the seller I got the solar pepsi zulu from, it's the most well made strap I've ever seen. it's twice the thickness of all the cheap natos


I will be getting a zulu when i get my sub, defo look better quality than the nato's

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I will be getting a zulu when i get my sub, defo look better quality than the nato's
> 
> chico


have you see ebay seller geckota ? they are great quality straps! ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> have you see ebay seller geckota ? they are great quality straps! ;-)


Aye mate, they've got some nice straps/watches listed, i like the nav-b bronze he's got listed

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Won Ricoh auto £8.68 from India going into York this morning after l make breakfast 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> have you see ebay seller geckota ? they are great quality straps! ;-)


+1 for Geckota, and their associated store strapjunkie.com. Brilliant quality straps, which I used on my Monacos and made them feel much much better. Well worth the money, and comparable to straps costing twice as much. eBay store often has good end of line deals.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Waiting for a delivery today (not a watch). It left Leeds at 0900 and hopefully will make its way down the m62 to me early enough for me to get back to work this afternoon.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Won Ricoh auto £8.68 from India going into York this morning after l make breakfast
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


That's a good price mate. I work for them - they haven't made watches since the sixties - no-one at work even knows they used to make watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> +1 for Geckota, and their associated store strapjunkie.com. Brilliant quality straps, which I used on my Monacos and made them feel much much better. Well worth the money, and comparable to straps costing twice as much. eBay store often has good end of line deals.


I've had some bargains from Geckota.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> That's a good price mate. I work for them - they haven't made watches since the sixties - no-one at work even knows they used to make watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


l am still waiting for the illusive one from India tomorrow is the last day as it will be a full month since l ordered it hope the other two l got don't take half as long


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> l am still waiting for the illusive one from India tomorrow is the last day as it will be a full month since l ordered it hope the other two l got don't take half as long


I've only ordered twice from India. Luckily both arrived in about 8 days. Lucky as the tracking number you get for India post seems to be meaningless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Won Ricoh auto £8.68 from India


Aren't Ricoh the photocopier people?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Morning everyone. What can we talk about today that's interesting? Not that watches aren't interesting of course.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's 20mm ;-)


 got a curve one that should do that here


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Aren't Ricoh the photocopier people?


Yes, and cameras as well. A lot of those Japanese companies like to have their fingers in a lot of pies. Take Seiko for example. As well as watches and both indoor and outdoor clocks they also make sports timing equipment, printers, semiconductors and electrical components, and optical lenses and frames.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> May have missed the moment (working tonight), but somebody was talking about the Egyptian Diver coming up. Saw this from the Aussie MWC page which has a slightly expanded shot of the watch box
> fourth Watch on the top row looks a lot like the Parnis Diver. what are the chances the 9 o'clock subdial's a fake?
> View attachment 1556913


Fake dials, fake bezels, fake lume, fake buttons, cardboard straps. Sorry, EM lost my interest and business long ago.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning everyone. What can we talk about today that's interesting? Not that watches aren't interesting of course.


Morning shaggy, don't know if this interest's anyone else but this is were i'll be the morra morning!! I cannot wait!!

















chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ooh that looks beautiful Chico, where is it?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've only ordered twice from India. Luckily both arrived in about 8 days. Lucky as the tracking number you get for India post seems to be meaningless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what's the process if you don't get items


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ooh that looks beautiful Chico, where is it?


Machrihanish dunes, on the north atlantic coast. not far from the Mull of kintyre

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Machrihanish dunes, on the north atlantic coast. not far from the Mull of kintyre
> 
> chico


lol golf course I would assume hehe


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol golf course I would assume hehe


Sure is mate! canny see me getting much kip the night, i'm gonni be like a big kid!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning everyone. What can we talk about today that's interesting? Not that watches aren't interesting of course.


How about Kim Kardashian. ..?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Took the pilot out for a bit of fresh air lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Took the pilot out for a bit of fresh air lol


Mines says hi!! lol man i love this watch! lol









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Heading out to York nowj
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Mornin. This is a lot of watch for less than $100 BNIB (eBay purchase last year)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Mornin. This is a lot of watch for less than $100 BNIB (eBay purchase last year)
> 
> View attachment 1557540


Eco-drive, sapphire & titanium for less than a ton, makes you wonder why other watches are so expensive!!

like the blue dial

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well who ever said it look like a toy was dead right lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm still going strong with the EcoZilla.










I've been wearing it for a week and it's a big chunky watch but you get used to the size of it very quickly. I wonder if the opposite hold true for the FFL watch or if it always looks like a toy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> How about Kim Kardashian. ..?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


If Kim Kardashian's ass was a watch it would be an EcoZilla I'm sure...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm still going strong with the EcoZilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like old watches which are small but this just looks and feel like a toy watch I have swapped to this


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> If Kim Kardashian's ass was a watch it would be an EcoZilla I'm sure...


Winding......







lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Eco-drive, sapphire & titanium for less than a ton, makes you wonder why other watches are so expensive!!
> 
> like the blue dial
> 
> chico


I have a titanium with a sapphire and I don't think I'd be able to give the thing away let alone sell. Is quartz and I bought it in circa 2000 and is probably the most expensive watch I've ever bought.

Someone suggested I swap the braclet out for a brown leather. Need to do that 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Aren't Ricoh the photocopier people?


Yeah - that's right. Printers, copiers, cameras under the Ricoh & Pentax name as well as components found in PCs & laptops, but no longer watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> what's the process if you don't get items


Raise a case against the seller in eBay, I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I have a titanium with a sapphire and I don't think I'd be able to give the thing away let alone sell. Is quartz and I bought it in circa 2000 and is probably the most expensive watch I've ever bought.
> 
> Someone suggested I swap the braclet out for a brown leather. Need to do that
> 
> ...


A new strap can breathe life into an older watch pep, would suit a brown leather defo!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have a titanium with a sapphire and I don't think I'd be able to give the thing away let alone sell. Is quartz and I bought it in circa 2000 and is probably the most expensive watch I've ever bought.
> 
> Someone suggested I swap the braclet out for a brown leather. Need to do that
> 
> ...


I think one of these would look good the croc with white stitching I would think


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think one of these would look good the croc with white stitching I would think


I'm not so sure about crocs. But white sticking sounds good. Would have to brown? ?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think just a nice smooth grain leather strap would look great, either in a honey or chocolate brown, preferably with black stitching to match the dial.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm not so sure about crocs. But white sticking sounds good. Would have to brown? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 how about one of these


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think just a nice smooth grain leather strap would look great, either in a honey or chocolate brown, preferably with black stitching to match the dial.


Is hard to see in that pic but the dial is actually blue. .would it be classed as sunburst










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is hard to see in that pic but the dial is actually blue. .would it be classed as sunburst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about this


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep I think looking at the ad I think you really need to do new pics it just don't do it justice that blue colour really would sell it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about this


I might need to ask me pal chrono to do some photoshopping to help me choose☺

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep I think looking at the ad I think you really need to do new pics it just don't do it justice that blue colour really would sell it


I don't think i really want to sell it lol.

I think i paid 300 punts for this  before the euros

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I might need to ask me pal chrono to do some photoshopping to help me choose☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Do a nice face on shot and il PS a couple of straps on it if you want mate

here's a quick parnis one i done last night to see how close it looked to a bell & ross









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Do a nice face on shot and il PS a couple of straps on it if you want mate
> 
> here's a quick parnis one i done last night to see how close it looked to a bell & ross
> 
> ...


Cool..1 minute

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I lied. I did get a watch today. All the way from India. Sadly the date change doesn't work, not tested for time keeping. So not sure the wife will be happy. At least her HMT was right twice a day!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This is harder to do than I thought. Best I can do mate. Don't worry too much about it 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

no worries mate, on a brown croc, kinda reminds me of the alpinist a bit, but blue!! lol

looks good









chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I might need to ask me pal chrono to do some photoshopping to help me choose☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No probs. Just post or pm & let me know what you need doing.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> no worries mate, on a brown croc, kinda reminds me of the alpinist a bit
> 
> View attachment 1557802
> 
> ...


Oh my..that looks NICE! and how quickly you shopped that!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

any one interested in a trade on these I found them when I was going thro my straps lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Oh my..that looks NICE! and how quickly you shopped that!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


no probs mate, it does look pretty sharp!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> no probs mate, it does look pretty sharp!
> 
> chico


I'm actually amazed! 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm actually amazed!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


On a black strap, i think it rocks the brown mate!!









chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Look what showed up today


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> any one interested in a trade on these I found them when I was going thro my straps lol


What on earth are they?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> On a black strap, i think it rocks the brown mate!!
> 
> View attachment 1557810
> 
> ...


Deffo the brown..hard to beat that! Where would I get a strap like that?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I found a few bits of paracord I'd forgot I had so I had a go at making a watch strap, what do you think?



















the watch stands a bit high on the wrist though :-/


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what showed up today


Wow and you got a desert shield! 1st dibs on that one blanch bud ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what showed up today


dibs on three the usa desert one the boat and the plane ones are mine lol


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a Seiko solar that looks quite similar to yours. I've never felt the need to change it from the stock reddish-brown croc.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> What on earth are they?


 the one on the left is a sempre and the other is ab&co they are quartz


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Deffo the brown..hard to beat that! Where would I get a strap like that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Ebay mate, found this one, £10

Mens Extra Long Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Croco Stainless Steel Buckle | eBay

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I have a Seiko solar that looks quite similar to yours. I've never felt the need to change it from the stock reddish-brown croc.


You'd of thought they'd look so nice on a leather. Mine is titanium though. Do you think the leather would suit it?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Of course I do lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Of course I do lol


Haha..yep! I'm sold on it..maybe I should not think so loud next time 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the one on the left is a sempre and the other is ab&co they are quartz


That'd explain why they looks so unfamiliar.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Ebay mate, found this one, £10
> 
> Mens Extra Long Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Croco Stainless Steel Buckle | eBay
> 
> chico


Going to get this. .thanks a lot chico..appreciate the help!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Their all for sale


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Do a nice face on shot and il PS a couple of straps on it if you want mate
> 
> here's a quick parnis one i done last night to see how close it looked to a bell & ross
> 
> ...


What straps are they Chico? I'm thinking of tan leather for my Solar...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That'd explain why they looks so unfamiliar.


 their nice just not me anymore the ab&co is like 50mm across lol to be honest their abit of wear by the 25 marker


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what showed up today


I like the bottom right one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Going to get this. .thanks a lot chico..appreciate the help!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No probs mate!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> What straps are they Chico? I'm thinking of tan leather for my Solar...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the strap from the B&R mate, the closest iv'e found is this

Mens Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Marina 20mm 22mm 24mm 26mm - MM | eBay

stick a black deployment clasp on it to finish it off

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's the strap from the B&R mate, the closest iv'e found is this
> 
> Mens Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Marina 20mm 22mm 24mm 26mm - MM | eBay
> 
> ...


hey mate when I was in my strap-box I also found this I must have had since 93 lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hey mate when I was in my strap-box I also found this I must have had since 93 lol


LOL

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL
> 
> Chico


lol the golf ball is the second hand and it goes round just put new battery in it an it's working a treat


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Deffo the brown..hard to beat that! Where would I get a strap like that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I've got a couple of XXL 22mm, croc one dark brown one tan, that are too long for my 7½ inch wrist

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Oh my..that looks NICE! and how quickly you shopped that!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Pep, look for a Di-Modell Bali Chrono strap, it's just like that one. I got mine from a seller on the bay for about £16 I think, it's an absolutely beautifully made quality leather strap.










Di-Modell make very good straps, I use mine on my Nighthawk.


----------



## Nowley (Mar 25, 2014)

Was late into town today, so would Smiths still have a copy of the latest MW mag with the Foreign Legion watch?

25 mins past 5, I just get there. So, quick decision needed if they have a copy, do I buy or do I leave.

Yep, there's a copy (which usually means it's crap). You've guessed. It's small, doesn't even have a fake sub dial but it's still crap!
Looks like a watch I wore to school years ago. So didn't take long, just as well as they shut the doors behind me as I left. 

Another load of returns for EM then of No 11.
Somewhere down the line, these will be in an EM 'bargain bin' i reckon. 
Here's hoping No. 12 the first white faced one is a bit better.

Note a couple weeks back EM had listed No. 1 and No. 2 (Lufty) as out of stock.

Due to overwhelming demand (they say), Lufty is back! No. 1 is still out of stock.
Strange, in Australia the Lufty is out now with their No. 2 there. That's how they have new stock!

Same will happen when No. 1 watch here, comes out there. Suddenly there will be stock of No. 1 again.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I found a few bits of paracord I'd forgot I had so I had a go at making a watch strap, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmm........ i'd put the mesh back on!! lol :-d


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> mmmmmm........ i'd put the mesh back on!! lol :-d


haha, yeah you're probably right lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> haha, yeah you're probably right lol


For me it looks best on the bracelet mate, but that's just me!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> For me it looks best on the bracelet mate, but that's just me!
> 
> chico


I think you're right, I just wanted another option ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Pep, look for a Di-Modell Bali Chrono strap, it's just like that one. I got mine from a seller on the bay for about £16 I think, it's an absolutely beautifully made quality leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bud

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think you're right, I just wanted another option ;-)


I was looking on the manbush site and i noticed the parnis sub is $22 more than the sterile sub, the specs seem identical any idea why the price difference?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I was looking on the manbush site and i noticed the parnis sub is $22 more than the sterile sub, the specs seem identical any idea why the price difference?
> 
> chico


I'd never noticed mate, it's not got ceramic or sapphire?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> haha, yeah you're probably right lol


 I would just wear that as a bracelet not a watch strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

looks ok next to my five but it just don't feel it when it's on


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I mailed the guy about my survival strap. I asked him for a tracking number as I had checked out as a guest and didn't have an account. He replied and said you ordered it on the 4th of July and it takes 5...yes 5 working days to make the medical alert straps. Says it will be shipped next week! I paid $9 for delivery lol..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'd never noticed mate, it's not got ceramic or sapphire?


the only difference between them is the sterile dial, maybe there's a premium on the parnis name these days!! lol

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks ok next to my five but it just don't feel it when it's on


It's a grower mate. 
(Meaning you'll grow to like it - not that it gets bigger.....although .....you never know)

*shrugs*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It's a grower mate.
> (Meaning you'll grow to like it - not that it gets bigger.....although .....you never know)
> 
> *shrugs*
> ...


Would you rather have a grower or a shower?


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> Would you rather have a grower or a shower?


If it's golden, *definitely* a grower.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning all, how is everyone today ? 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning all, how is everyone today ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Morning WS . Thanks be to jaysus it's Friday!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Morning WS . Thanks be to jaysus it's Friday!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I know exactly what you mean mate. It's been a bit of a crappy week for me all in all and it seems to have taken forever to get to Friday. One more night to work and then Saturday night off ! What's the weather like over on the emerald island today Pep ?
What watch are you planning to wear today mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning all, how is everyone today ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Tired - worked last weekend, so I'm on my way to 12th consecutive day at work. 
You ok? 
The new Seiko Solar found it's way on to my arm today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Tired - worked last weekend, so I'm on my way to 12th consecutive day at work.
> You ok?
> The new Seiko Solar found it's way on to my arm today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep your chin up Airfixer. I know what weeks like that can be like. I finish for the week tomorrow morning at 07:00 and then I'm back in Sunday night at 18:00 :-( not exactly the relaxing weekend but I suppose a jobs a job even if it's one you detest. Now merlins job on the other hand ! There's a guy who must just whistle all day, I bet it's great having a job that's interesting. I wish I hadn't pi**ed about at school so much life would have been very different. Anyway mate like I said chin up lad 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Right guys I'm off to sleep hope you all have a great Friday and I will speak to you all this evening when I get up.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I have been looking at the wruw thread for today some lovely watch on there I went with this as mine even thou it's back to running fast again I think I will have to put this in the display cabinet / draw /wardrobe ..anywhere else I can find space lol and buy blanchy's one as a daily watch hmm . have a good sleep w.s mate hope the backs not to bad when you get up


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning all, TGIF! mind you as I don't actually go out to work, weekends are pretty much the same as weekdays for me apart from an extra hour in bed ;-) not decided on a watch to wear this morning yet, although there is only a shortlist of 6 these days


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning all, how is everyone today ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Morning everyone! I'm just working away the hours that make up a dull day, weekend tomorrow, thank goodness.

The surprisingly nice subby today, looking excellent on its new 2.39pounds NATO, real quality and so cheap.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all on hols yet tired woke up at 5.39 my g/daughters iPad alarm went off could not get it to stop as it was locked with a password,anyway will be wearing my alpha gmt today not sure where to go yet any suggestions 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I know exactly what you mean mate. It's been a bit of a crappy week for me all in all and it seems to have taken forever to get to Friday. One more night to work and then Saturday night off ! What's the weather like over on the emerald island today Pep ?
> What watch are you planning to wear today mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


It's a bit couldy but I'd say there is a chance it will burn off and with some luck be nicer later. Will hopefully bring out the scantily clad moths to ease my journey home 

I was going to buck the trend and not wear a watch! But I said nah and threw on me solar!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning all! Hi O, small world!
Been working lots of nights, and on hols walking in the Cotswolds








Today it's this one








Itmw, how fast is fast? And is it fast at the beginning /end of a winding period?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning all! Hi O, small world!
> Been working lots of nights, and on hols walking in the Cotswolds
> 
> 
> ...


 well it fast . gains like 3 minutes to the hour and I have move the regulate all the way round lol here's a pic


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds like it might be magnetised. I've got a demagnetiser if that would be any use (v easy to use)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Sounds like it might be magnetised. I've got a demagnetiser if that would be any use (v easy to use)


could be but for a ten quid watch I'm just as happy to put it in the display case lol and wear this  did you pick up issue 11 if not I can send you mine one as I will not be using it lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Do a nice face on shot and il PS a couple of straps on it if you want mate
> 
> here's a quick parnis one i done last night to see how close it looked to a bell & ross
> 
> ...


Doing a good impression of a Glycine KMU 48 too


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> Doing a good impression of a Glycine KMU 48 too
> View attachment 1558716


Not to unlike my inexpensive version


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Would have liked to get in on the act of Blanches selling but as usual to late 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is, I could lend you the demag by post, or send me the watch and I'll have a go
Thanks for the offer - which one was no 11?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on this last night for £25 including postage (UK seller)
Moscow Time WB083714 Automatic Brown Leather, Date. Water proof, Display case back, New boxed








I think I might be regretting it now looks a bit on the rough side after some sleep.
After a bit of later research I could find nothing outside of e-bay, apart from some references on an auction clearance back in May when a load sold for £9 each (plus auction fees).
Suppose I'll have to wait and judge it on arrival, but anybody else got any info on this brand/model?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Pulled the trigger on this last night for £25 including postage (UK seller)
> Moscow Time WB083714 Automatic Brown Leather, Date. Water proof, Display case back, New boxed
> 
> View attachment 1558743
> ...


I remember watching bidtv more than was healthy a few years ago lol and I'm sure moscow time was one of the ones they used to sell all the time, like they had shares in em or something lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Not to unlike my inexpensive version


I don't see too many similarities between yours and that Glycine, or even the Glycine and the Parnis. Yours is a straight Bell & Ross BR01 homage.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I don't see too many similarities between yours and that Glycine, or even the Glycine and the Parnis. Yours is a straight Bell & Ross BR01 homage.


its not the watch itself just the dial remember parnis is a homage watch to.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

David, check out my post on your other thread
The dial looks a lot like the Moscow Classic Aeronavigator


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Good ol' Murican Chili Dogs for dinner: Win!

Being reminded the next morning that you had Good ol' Murican Chili Dogs for dinner: Not so much.

Mornin, peeps.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Would have liked to get in on the act of Blanches selling but as usual to late
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 their mite be the little academy watch still available mate and if you mean his hmt I think their mite be one left of them too mate and I think the other Russian one with the sub in the gold case is also available but I mite be wrong as that was last nite ... hey pep did you make an offer for the shield because if not I will mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Is, I could lend you the demag by post, or send me the watch and I'll have a go
> Thanks for the offer - which one was no 11?


this one next to my five


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Any Russian one as long as its not Moscow time he he
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Any Russian one as long as its not Moscow time he he
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Very funny.
I could still be the one laughing here you know.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Any Russian one as long as its not Moscow time he he
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


depending on how much you want to spend I would say go via the zenitar guy there some new stock that's really nice and decency in price but they are brand new latest models 


 

RUSSIAN VOSTOK 2416B AUTO AMPHIBIAN AMPHIBIA DIVER WATCH 110903 NEW

From Russian Federation

 *EUR* 52.86

+ EUR 11.03 postage 

 
  

RUSSIAN VOSTOK MILITARY KOMANDIRSKIE WATCH # 539217 NEW

From Russian Federation

 *EUR* 27.87

+ EUR 11.03 postage 



  

RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN WATCH RUBBER STRAP #0118bb NEW

From Russian Federation

 *EUR* 55.07

+ EUR 11.03 postage 

 
  

RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN DIVER WATCH #0115 NEW

From Russian Federation

 *EUR* 49.92

+ EUR 11.03 postage 

 
  

RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN BLACK WATCH #20913 NEW

From Russian Federation

 *EUR* 55.07


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> Very funny.
> I could still be the one laughing here you know.


sorry I did see Moscow time on bid tv that's how my wife got me earnshaw watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Very funny.
> I could still be the one laughing here you know.


 hey churchy mat did you see this  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moscow-Time-Russian-Automatic-Movement/dp/B0095INQOU


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and they don't look that bad mate if it has the showcase back I think you mite have done fair on it we all have to have a punt on things and takes our chances I'm doing it now with a citizens and a orient which I will need to fix them if I can so I say it's all about the learning ant it mate


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Moscow Classic was one of several companies that grew out of the demise of Poljot. Often run by ex-employees and using stockpiled Poljot parts - sounds like Moscow Time could be a new(er) one


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey churchy mat did you see this  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moscow-Time-Russian-Automatic-Movement/dp/B0095INQOU


All the sellers on Amazon and eBay seem to be just Auction resellers, loads of completely random lots of new clothes, Toys etc. very little in the way of information though.
Got a couple of other post on threads too. Keeping the fingers crossed.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> All the sellers on Amazon and eBay seem to be just Auction resellers, loads of completely random lots of new clothes, Toys etc. very little in the way of information though.
> Got a couple of other post on threads too. Keeping the fingers crossed.


 I think oh d Is right which ever sites I trying to go thro... are linking the poljot an Moscow classic and the old parts stockpile so I think oh d is spot on ...and possible Russkaya Fabrika Stilya mite have stock them once


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the new jagarar nice but £22. for it is it nice enough


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the new jagarar nice but £22. for it is it nice enough


It's more than a bit OTT on the bling.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

What's with the holes?! It looks like it was going to be a skeleton, then chickened out, lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> What's with the holes?! It looks like it was going to be a skeleton, then chickened out, lol


I like the hands and the numbers


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

It might be time for my Jaragar to move onto a new home...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the new jagarar nice but £22. for it is it nice enough


real diamonds for £22? bargain lol ;-)


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It might be time for my Jaragar to move onto a new home...


Upgrading to the 'diamond' version? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It might be time for my Jaragar to move onto a new home...


 I might be interested if you throw in a cd of secret by Circus envy.... not bad at all mate final got round to checking your link very good even


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

Got a Shark Army sub that I'm looking to get rid of. Any trades/takers? Apologies if this is the wrong place to post this, but this thread seems to be a gigantic collection of posts of all kinds !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dreamlord said:


> Got a Shark Army sub that I'm looking to get rid of. Any trades/takers? Apologies if this is the wrong place to post this, but this thread seems to be a gigantic collection of posts of all kinds !


lol yeah a bit every thing goes on here but you know what they say pics or it did not happen lol


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is a really crappy shot, just took it off of my wrist  willing to let it go dirt cheap or trade it for any other dirt cheap quartz


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I might be interested if you throw in a cd of secret by Circus envy.... not bad at all mate final got round to checking your link very good even


Drop us a PM if you want to make me an offer I can't refuse . I have a couple of dozen Secrets CDs, would be happy to pass one on to you along with it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

dreamlord said:


> Here is a really crappy shot, just took it off of my wrist  willing to let it go dirt cheap or trade it for any other dirt cheap quartz


I am rather partial to the Shark army, it speaks to my own personal values  I'll swap it for a Circus Envy CD


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, I have no idea what Circus Envy is


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone got a pic of the Parnis power reserve chico is looking for,

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

dreamlord said:


> Unfortunately, I have no idea what Circus Envy is


It's my band  http://circusenvy.bandcamp.com


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Has anyone got a pic of the Parnis power reserve chico is looking for,
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


One of these?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> One of these?


He didn't get his choice?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> One of these?


it's the one on the right, unless I'm mistaken he got one ordered


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's the one on the right, unless I'm mistaken he got one ordered


Ok I just seen one 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Got myself a nice cheap digital vernier off the bay, just need something to measure now ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dreamlord said:


> Unfortunately, I have no idea what Circus Envy is


 it's mikey's band and well worth a listen in my opinion


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Got myself a nice cheap digital vernier off the bay, just need something to measure now ;-)


hmmm in deed no that is to easy I will not go there haha ...


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> it's mikey's band and well worth a listen in my opinion


Yep, just heard their cover of 'Last Christmas', enjoyed it very much!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dreamlord said:


> Yep, just heard their cover of 'Last Christmas', enjoyed it very much!


 I kind of like burning sky and regret I would say take him up on the cd for the sharky mate you would not get much more then the cost of the c.d for it anyway


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

just been having a look at dive watches, I'm never gonna dive but I like the look of em. has anyone ever come across this one? any good?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> just been having a look at dive watches, I'm never gonna dive but I like the look of em. has anyone ever come across this one? any good?
> 
> View attachment 1559105


would that be the company that do the safety wear ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> would that be the company that do the safety wear ?


yeah, and cranes lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

dreamlord said:


> Yep, just heard their cover of 'Last Christmas', enjoyed it very much!





is that my watch said:


> I kind of like burning sky and regret I would say take him up on the cd for the sharky mate you would not get much more then the cost of the c.d for it anyway


I'll chuck in a copy of the 'New Dawn' EP too.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ITMW I've ordered those two watches and given the seller your address mate.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, and cranes lol


 did they use to do the 1 ton man-up flt as well I sure I use to remember driving one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ITMW I've ordered those two watches and given the seller your address mate.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


cheer's mate I will post out in the morning on the postal order mate and thanks for the help buddy  appreciate as always my friend


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's mate I will post out in the morning on the postal order mate and thanks for the help buddy  appreciate as always my friend


No worries lad. If you see a cheap second hand tankist going give us a shout mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been wearing the trench watch today. It stops a lot less often than it used to but it still gains quite a bit even though I've adjusted it.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just realised I went past my 1000th post and never celebrated! lol better have a drink tonight ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just realised I went past my 1000th post and never celebrated! lol better have a drink tonight ;-)


about right a 1000 comments and 1000 watches lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just realised I went past my 1000th post and never celebrated! lol better have a drink tonight ;-)


Congratulations!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No worries lad. If you see a cheap second hand tankist going give us a shout mate ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


have you thought of getting one from asap31 you could get one for about a tenner with post but you get what you pay for but it might give you the feel of them before you pay a lot for them


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you thought of getting one from asap31 you could get one for about a tenner with post but you get what you pay for but it might give you the feel of them before you pay a lot for them


Not bad idea mate I forgot about him. I've got to get ready for work now so I will look later, as long as I don't get free chewing gum in the back of it !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading posts just back from Bridlington l think everything shut at five not good to go to still spent a fortune came back and got the sbs divers the same as the one that had fault but this one is ok l hope 40 quid spent again was going to get a casio out of Argos same price 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Not bad idea mate I forgot about him. I've got to get ready for work now so I will look later, as long as I don't get free chewing gum in the back of it !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well if you get one for a tenner you gots to take your chances.. I would say at that price they would not really q.c them I would not would you .... so would you open the back on say thirty watches to check the condition when you are selling them for under £2 you are paying more for the delivery cost then the watch so lucky of the draw


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Reading posts just back from Bridlington l think everything shut at five not good to go to still spent a fortune came back and got the sbs divers the same as the one that had fault but this one is ok l hope 40 quid spent again was going to get a casio out of Argos same price
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Brid, eh? Not far from my neck of the woods. Seemed like a nice day for it lovely in the garden at tea time with my little girl.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Brid, eh? Not far from my neck of the woods. Seemed like a nice day for it lovely in the garden at tea time with my little girl.


yes nice day down at n beach till tide came in went to shops had poke around then we all had fish and chips


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I really like the seconds hand on this Harrier watch by AVI-8
http://www.wristreview.com/?p=9699


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got the sbs from getoka look's good. To me only one watch delivered to my house today should get more soon l swear it is my last watch for a while
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got the sbs from getoka look's good. To me only one watch delivered to my house today should get more soon l swear it is my last watch for a while
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


I too am having a rest for a while. I'll start next month....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

saw a nice orient but they are doing that CONUS crap on it  FS Orient Blue Mako XL 

an this guy seems to have it open for all there's a couple I would lol 

***EVERYTHING MUST GO..HUGE WATCH SALE***

Watch LOT fs entire collection needs to part!!

same bloke better pics


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> saw a nice orient but they are doing that CONUS crap on it  FS Orient Blue Mako XL


Always worth asking if they will ship to UK if you cover the extra postage. You still might get hit for customs, though....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Always worth asking if they will ship to UK if you cover the extra postage. You still might get hit for customs, though....


well some are selling certain one's for like 30 or 50 dollars so after a bit of chat it would be lower anyway and they might slip thro


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this one is gorgeous ant it  FS: Orient Make-Pepsi bezel-rubber strap


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well some are selling certain one's for like 30 or 50 dollars so after a bit of chat it would be lower anyway and they might slip thro


My experience is that when I buy on a private sale I have to pay customs, when i buy from eBay companies and the like, I get 'personal effects' and 'gifts' worth less than £35. I always feel a bit grubby when something gets through customs like that, even if it is not eligible for duty anyway.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I try to stay to the uk so it get to me quicker and I don't have to worry about any hidden charge popping up


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all going to wear my casio today up since 7.15 three coffees later its either Leeds or Hull today depending on how the wife feels 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning all going to wear my casio today up since 7.15 three coffees later its either Leeds or Hull today depending on how the wife feels
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


morning mate have a lovely day whatever you decide


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning all going to wear my casio today up since 7.15 three coffees later its either Leeds or Hull today depending on how the wife feels
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Morning all. Finally a non work day phew!
(Merlin wouldn't understand this feeling - he skips to work, whistling and waving happily on his way to work every day lol)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

morning guys, off into town today to meet my brother and he told me he wants to buy a new watch! I have taught him well lol I think it's a Seiko Solar day today


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. Finally a non work day phew!
> (Merlin wouldn't understand this feeling - he skips to work, whistling and waving happily on his way to work every day lol)
> 
> Oh if only you chaps knew, it's massively stressful, constantly being held up by suppliers, working to deadlines kind of stuff. Believe me you don't skip to work when you're brushing snow off the wings before you start or it's bucketing down for the fifth day straight and your jeans are still damp from yesterday. It is a job you tend to enjoy in retrospect rather than when you're actually doing it. Yesterday I even had to slum it and work on a couple of little Cessna spam cans, still it's back to a nice vintage biplane on Monday. I do enjoy it and I do realise how lucky I am to get to play with these fabulous old machines.
> ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning lads/lassies (we need more lassies)

I'm off work now, back at 3pm Monday 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning all going to wear my casio today up since 7.15 three coffees later its either Leeds or Hull today depending on how the wife feels
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Nice day in Hull today, come and check out The Deep.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning all going to wear my casio today up since 7.15 three coffees later its either Leeds or Hull today depending on how the wife feels
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Morning smeagal, the only reason to go to Leeds would be shopping, in my opinion Hull is far better for a day out.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Morning smeagal, the only reason to go to Leeds would be shopping, in my opinion Hull is far better for a day out.


she has picked designer outlet then cinema for kids paint your dragon or something like that


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Ah well, give us a shout when you're in Hull next time I'll let you know what's on!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Ah well, give us a shout when you're in Hull next time I'll let you know what's on!


next time cheers


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone any ideas on the sbs from geckota l remember way back is it ok 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Morning lads/lassies (we need more lassies)


Morning all!
Pep, your wish is my command!
Going Russian today, with this 60s/70s Dirskie


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning all. Final day of our week in Millport. Wearing my old Timex while packing the car and putting bikes on the carrier in case of scratches. Weather kind of dreich today after a week of sunshine. Should be a wee parcel from China when I get home.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning all!
> Pep, your wish is my command!
> Going Russian today, with this 60s/70s Dirskie


Awww OhD on reflection you're the best lassie we could have here 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> Morning all. Final day of our week in Millport. Wearing my old Timex while packing the car and putting bikes on the carrier in case of scratches. Weather kind of dreich today after a week of sunshine. Should be a wee parcel from China when I get home.
> View attachment 1559983


Have you got that torn feeling. Sad and glad to be going home?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> (we need more lassies)





OhDark30 said:


> Pep, your wish is my command!


We have our token lady, OhD. What more do we need?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Biscuits, chrono!
Who's got the hobnobs?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ahh, oddly I expected that to come from ITMW!!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

And cheers, pep - made me smile!
Had a cortisone injection in me knee, so smiling is good


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope it heals quickly as long as it's not wear and tear. Does this mean you're getting some time off to rest, OhD?


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Happy Saturday, y'all. Today I'm straight-up pimpin' a sweet slice of military horology - retro ninja style:









And the answer is "Yes": I _am_ rockin' it like a boss.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers chrono!
I've done something to a ligament when doing the Cotswold Way, not bad enough to stop me working, but trying to sort it out with physio. Hence the jab and keeping still on these rest days
Seems to be working (crosses fingers)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh heck Omar, my eyes, my eyes! *reaches for sunglasses*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool, Omar! Where did you find that?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Almac said:


> Morning all. Final day of our week in Millport. Wearing my old Timex while packing the car and putting bikes on the carrier in case of scratches. Weather kind of dreich today after a week of sunshine. Should be a wee parcel from China when I get home.
> View attachment 1559983


Ooooo, not a seagull is it almac?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers chrono!
> I've done something to a ligament when doing the Cotswold Way, not bad enough to stop me working, but trying to sort it out with physio. Hence the jab and keeping still on these rest days
> Seems to be working (crosses fingers)


That's a relief that it's ligament. First thought that came to mind with cortisone+knee was cartilage probs. That wouldn't be at all good.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Cool, Omar! Where did you find that?


I've had it for a while - I think I picked it up at a department store while shopping with my daughter.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, probably missed it the last time it came up in your rotation in 1993 ;-)


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes I'm glad to be going home there's no money left. And not a seagull on sight either.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Gorgeous day here. Blue Ray for cutting the lawn, I do wear big leather gloves to protect it though


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just been trying to persuade a seller to accept my best offer on an orange monster on eBay. He is wanting £125 plus £6 shipping for a used monster, but I can get a new one for £141 delivered from creation watches. He made a counter offer of £124.99 then £123. Why accept best offers if you aren't prepared to drop your asking price?,!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Madness! Not worth the hassle in my opinion


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I quite fancy one, but not buying a used one for £10 less than a brand new one with 2 year warranty!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I quite fancy one, but not buying a used one for £10 less than a brand new one with 2 year warranty!


Do you have your heart set on an orange? They have a 1st gen black on creation for 130euros. Just over 100 quid

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Do you have your heart set on an orange? They have a 1st gen black on creation for 130euros. Just over 100 quid
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah, I need an orange watch, I am in contact with the seller and we have got into the realms of sensible money now!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah, I need an orange watch, I am in contact with the seller and we have got into the realms of sensible money now!


I'm sure I seen the 1st gen orange on creation last week for 130 euros too. Maybe check the out of stock watches on there too.

Not trying to rain on your parade mike but I wouldn't go over 100 quid for a used one 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm sure I seen the 1st gen orange on creation last week for 130 euros too. Maybe check the out of stock watches on there too.
> 
> Not trying to rain on your parade mike but I wouldn't go over 100 quid for a used one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 Agree Pep, £100 is my limit, and I would need to sell a few to fund even that much.

I offered £100 but he would not go below 115. My final offer was declined at £100 delivered, and he could keep the spare rubber straps that were with it.

The first gen was on at £110 at creation but is now sold out (I just missed it). The other orange watches Seiko do aren't for me I like the teeth of the monster!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Agree Pep, £100 is my limit, and I would need to sell a few to fund even that much.
> 
> I offered £100 but he would not go below 115. My final offer was declined at £100 delivered, and he could keep the spare rubber straps that were with it.
> 
> The first gen was on at £110 at creation but is now sold out (I just missed it). The other orange watches Seiko do aren't for me I like the teeth of the monster!


They might get them back in? Though could be a while (if ever).

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They might get them back in? Though could be a while (if ever).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I am in no rush, will keep my eyes open.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Should be a wee parcel .
> View attachment 1559983


 well I normal order watches but each to their own lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Got home to a nice little parcel today,


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Got home to a nice little parcel today,


Looks good


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Got home to a nice little parcel today,


Have to prefer the Jarager without the diamanté highlights 

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

hey guys, I came across this on ebay, anyone seen them before? are they any good? I like the look of this one ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what the asking price I have seen them around but ant taken that much notices of them I did see one I like awhile back


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks nice, that one.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what the asking price I have seen them around but ant taken that much notices of them I did see one I like awhile back


he wanted £69, I offered £60 and he accepted. there was only a couple on ebay, the other was £90 new, there's an international one for £172!. he says his is pristine so we'll see lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> he wanted £69, I offered £60 and he accepted. there was only a couple on ebay, the other was £90 new, there's an international one for £172!. he says his is pristine so we'll see lol


 could have been that one then I saw at £69.99 but the photo was better if I remember right


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The missus has gone out for a drink, she seems to have realised if she can't beat me she must join me... Just got this.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Every time I buy a watch I just have to try a nato on it!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Every time I buy a watch I just have to try a nato on it!


That colour combo quite suits it Sharky.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Ooooo, not a seagull is it almac?


Just realised what you meant by Seagull but my finances won't stretch to that.I'm waiting for £10 Fineat which I think is at the delivery depot as there was a card from the postman when I got home


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Went out for a couple of hours and the puppy went on the rampage!

Now to explain to my daughter that her 1D foam finger is kaput










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is this good for the people who love sekio  
*Seiko Men's Alarm Chronograph Watch.*

sku: 128/3895

was £299.99 £149.99







Half Price


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Went out for a couple of hours and the puppy went on the rampage!
> 
> Now to explain to my daughter that her 1D foam finger is kaput
> 
> ...


Such a shame it was only a 1D foam finger that got mauled. I'd pay thousands if it had been 1D themselves.....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> is this good for the people who love sekio
> *Seiko Men's Alarm Chronograph Watch.*
> 
> sku: 128/3895
> ...


You can get Seiko's at half the RRP all day long, they seem to always have lots on sale at Argos and the high street jewelery chains. Unfortunately most of the good stuff doesn't get released in Europe, and even then the nice stuff we get like the Solar Dive Chrono you can find it Seroiusly cheaper from importers anyway.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Warm today not a good day for me just glad its almost over .Will be glad to get home on Monday for a rest even if l am starting back to work on Wednesday not the best holiday lve had
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Been doing a lume test, and noticed that the MWC watches stopped being lumed after the Pizza, except for the chrono alike.

Just bee let down by a time wasting tyre kicker on the chrono alike, he was meant to be paying me for it today but has disappeared off the face of the earth...

I saw this one glowing at me in the watch box so finally got round to sizing the bracelet and trying it on, I have had it a few weeks now but never worn it. Think I will take it for a spin tomorrow.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

can't go wrong with a sekonda


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My dad gave it to me when I mentioned I wanted a chrono. He couldn't tell the time cos the hands were too lite. Swapped it for a Fineat.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning to all last day in Bishop Wilton makes emerrdale seem like a city going to have coffee then see what we are going to do as 

long as l am back in plenty of time for the game
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning all going with my Ray today.










Also been looking at Casio amw 320s do any of you lads have one?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Morning all going with my Ray today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yayy, snap


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yayy, snap


Do you have a casio amw320 sharky?

I want one now .... sigh

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Do you have a casio amw320 sharky?
> 
> I want one now .... sigh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


no, I've not seen that one b4. just been having a look at it though ;-). It looks good, have you seen one for sale?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> no, I've not seen that one b4. just been having a look at it though ;-). It looks good, have you seen one for sale?


Very few. Only a couple on fleabay. They are nice lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yayy, snap


They look the biz on those bond NATOs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I want one....amw320r


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I want one....amw320r
> 
> View attachment 1560987


Does nothing for me, I'm afraid lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think this must be my smallest watch lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

mornin guys, home from the golf, great weekend, here's the obligatory pics!!

First tee (squeaky bum time)








































































chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Does nothing for me, I'm afraid lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really. ..nah I don't believe you bud 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> mornin guys, home from the golf, great weekend, here's the obligatory pics!!
> 
> First tee (squeaky bum time)
> View attachment 1561009
> ...


Where's Paul? Looks lovely mate. That's what you call a 'Links' course?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I want one....amw320r
> 
> View attachment 1560987


 it's ok mate but would prefer this


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's ok mate but would prefer this


That's nice too. I just like the ana/digi/diver look of the amw. .around 60 quid too hmmmn and 44mm 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Where's Paul? Looks lovely mate. That's what you call a 'Links' course?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


who McGinlay?? It was stunning mate looking out over the atlantic , yeah proper links! when god laid that land he had golf in mind!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> who McGinlay?? It was stunning mate looking out over the atlantic , yeah proper links! when god laid that land he had golf in mind!! lol
> 
> chico


No picture of your score card 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's nice too. I just like the ana/digi/diver look of the amw. .around 60 quid too hmmmn and 44mm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 you would love a u.d.t seal then


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you would love a u.d.t seal then


Is that yours mate?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is that yours mate?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 lol I wish mate 

http://scubawatch.org/chronosportUDT.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> No picture of your score card
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol no pics but i shot 95 on the dunes course and 84 on the championship!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I wish mate


The hands are too thin lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> lol no pics but i shot 95 on the dunes course and 84 on the championship!
> 
> chico


lol you know the saying pic or it did not happen


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol you know the saying pic or it did not happen


Of course mate, i don't want to be seen flouting the rules!! lol
















chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Of course mate, i don't want to be seen flouting the rules!! lol
> 
> View attachment 1561035
> 
> ...


 lol looks good but I ant got a clue what it mean haha


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol looks good but I ant got a clue what it mean haha


In layman's terms it means i had an awesome round mate!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

How much are the parnis PRs, is funny I mentioned one yesterday (on here) and someone has come on with a new account, on adverts and bid on the one I seen lol..the walls have eyes I think?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How much are the parnis PRs, is funny I mentioned one yesterday (on here) and someone has come on with a new account, on adverts and bid on the one I seen lol..the walls have eyes I think?


Less than £60 delivered to the UK, on eBay.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How much are the parnis PRs, is funny I mentioned one yesterday (on here) and someone has come on with a new account, on adverts and bid on the one I seen lol..the walls have eyes I think?


it was on my wish-list but the price needs to come way down 

looks like they have been a member for about a month


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it was on my wish-list but the price needs to come way down
> 
> looks like they have been a member for about a month


True..with no feedback or location. .he offered 70 euros. .let's see how he gets on

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> True..with no feedback or location. .he offered 70 euros. .let's see how he gets on
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I say good luck to him I would not have paid more then 40 to 45 euros for it lol


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Rolling with my carbon/orange B&R homage today. The strap that came with it was a boring plain black; this one came from Strapcode and matches it perfectly.

Good mornin' to ya ~


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Shhhhhuuusssshhhh...dont tell anyone but I have a small recolection of this being on TOTPs, when it was first released!!!!!

for Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Shhhhhuuusssshhhh...dont tell anyone but I have a small recolection of this being on TOTPs, when it was first released!!!!!
> 
> for Chico


I vaguely remember it too, mind you I was only 7 lol ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

One of my not so favourite Beatles 

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalkthe two l liked are now past to a better place


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I vaguely remember it too, mind you I was only 7 lol ;-)


I was 8 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Growing to quite like this little fella......and double stuffed Oreos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I vaguely remember it too, mind you I was only 7 lol ;-)


I was 7 too - only I don't remember it. But now I've listened to it I reckon I've blotted it out of my memory to protect myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Growing to quite like this little fella......and double stuffed Oreos!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol I will trade you my one for that ruskie watch dial & movement I like mate


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all.Staying on topic today and wearing my US infantry. I still like it has a Hamilton khaki look I think.
Loving the pictures Chico. I've never seen Kintyre in sunshine the weather down the West has been really good this week.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I will trade you my one for that ruskie watch dial & movement I like mate


Thanks for the offer - but no thanks I don't need another one.

I've got an HMT I'd be willing to trade for another working mech tho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Double Stuff't Oreos FTW!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Thanks for the offer - but no thanks I don't need another one.
> 
> I've got an HMT I'd be willing to trade for another working mech tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have not got a spare at the minute but I mite have soon so I will keep you in mind mate 
lol seems like no bugger want's the issue 11 one ether lol haha


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have not got a spare at the minute but I mite have soon so I will keep you in mind mate


Ok mate. I've got 2 HMTs that are very similar but not identical. One I wear occasionally - the other I've never used, so could live without it in exchange for something I might wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Ok mate. I've got 2 HMTs that are very similar but not identical. One I wear occasionally - the other I've never used, so could live without it in exchange for something I might wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did put up a couple I was planning on trading the other day but I don't know if I want any more hmt I got seven lol but stick up a pic if you want mate you never know lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Loving the pictures Chico. I've never seen Kintyre in sunshine the weather down the West has been really good this week.
> View attachment 1561070


Cheers Almac, it was absolutely beautiful on the Friday, bit overcast on Sat but perfect playing conditions!!

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Rolling with my carbon/orange B&R homage today. The strap that came with it was a boring plain black; this one came from Strapcode and matches it perfectly.
> 
> Good mornin' to ya ~
> 
> View attachment 1561071


Shame Tao went t#t's up, their B&R homages were nice!

Chico


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> Shame Tao went t#t's up, their B&R homages were nice!
> 
> Chico


I didn't know they bellied up until this morning when I went looking for a link to the product page for this watch; I bought it about a year ago and haven't had a need to go back to their site.

Ah, well. I've had zero problems with it, so it doesn't bother me from a warranty or product support standpoint (I don't think I'll ever need it. )

Matter of fact, the movement in this watch - whatever it is (I think it's a Miyota) - has one of the best accuracies of any non - radio - controlled watches that I own (at least in terms of whatever minor time adjustment I usually have to make to a watch when its turn in the rotation comes up. ) I'm sure that's just luck or coincidence, but hey.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon fellas, it's been a busy weekend I spent 8 hours yesterday trimming the bushes in the garden and then washing, polishing, and vacuuming both cars (how come women get the inside of their cars so filthy ?) Anyway after a well deserved lie in this morning I thought spend my afternoon chillin on the couch watching stand by me before I go back to work at 18:00 but my mums been round to pick the girls up and left me with her rotary watch that keeps stopping and starting my question is this, does anyone know where the strem release mechanism is on this ?










Apologies for the crappy photo this was as close as I could get with my iphone camera.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hiya mate two question first do you need to remove it . some times a watch will stammer when the battery is going if you do need to remove the winder could be were I have circle but I can not really see it well try holding a magnifying glass in front of the camera


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hiya mate two question first do you need to remove it . some times a watch will stammer when the battery is going if you do need to remove the winder could be were I have circle but I can not really see it well try holding a magnifying glass in front of the camera


Thanks for the reply ITMW I'll try the battery first mate, cheers.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Three more spare straps sold on eBay, covered the cost of my dead HMT at least, still got a couple of bracelets on there, then run out of stuff to sell. I need to either find a new obsession, lose the MWC watches, or start to buy some more....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm too having a relaxing Sunday.

Always leads to watch tinkering, well as much as I dare 

Decided to swap out the strap on my ray. The stock rubber doesn't get much love but on reflection it doesn't look too bad ?



















Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Three more spare straps sold on eBay, covered the cost of my dead HMT at least, still got a couple of bracelets on there, then run out of stuff to sell. I need to either find a new obsession, lose the MWC watches, or start to buy some more....


You trying to raise funds for the monster?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You trying to raise funds for the monster?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Well, actually the SnZH57 is taking its place in my heart right now. £110.

Pic stolen from google image search, comes on a bracelet.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You trying to raise funds for the monster?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Domed crystal ?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Domed crystal ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yep, and glass over the bezel like a Blancpain fifty fathoms. Gorgeous.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, actually the SnZH57 is taking its place in my heart right now. £110.
> 
> Pic stolen from google image search, comes on a bracelet.


hell yeah dam nice


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yep, and glass over the bezel like a Blancpain fifty fathoms. Gorgeous.


Looks really nice! Around 44mm I expect?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, actually the SnZH57 is taking its place in my heart right now. £110.
> 
> Pic stolen from google image search, comes on a bracelet.


Gorge - like Cheddar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Looks really nice! Around 44mm I expect?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


41mm same as my SNZF basically.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Domed crystal ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


l will be looking for a domed crystal for my snowflake watch when the parts arrive hopefully soon


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> l will be looking for a domed crystal for my snowflake watch when the parts arrive hopefully soon


The Tiger Concepts now come with a. Domed mineral crystal, but I think it is better to pay the extra for a Seiko as I could not live with the flat dial on the Tigers.

Really I want this...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The Tiger Concepts now come with a. Domed mineral crystal, but I think it is better to pay the extra for a Seiko as I could not live with the flat dial on the Tigers.
> 
> Really I want this...


Looks good doesn't it? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Looks good doesn't it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


would like to get dark red bezel insert


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> would like to get dark red bezel insert


You'll have to give us a pictorial run down of the process 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You'll have to give us a pictorial run down of the process
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


will do the best l can when all the parts arrive


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have got a bid on a nice gold coloured Seiko. The bracelet would have to go (gold bracelet and gold watch head is a bit much) but could easily add a tasteful leather strap for a nice vintage feel.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have got a bid on a nice gold coloured Seiko. The bracelet would have to go (gold bracelet and gold watch head is a bit much) but could easily add a tasteful leather strap for a nice vintage feel.


 yeah is it a five there some nice ones out there I have a citizen and orient on the way that need slightly attention that I got a really good price on


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, looks okay. Seller had it at £80 start price and didn't sell so when he dropped his start price an delisted I put a bid in. Not going over £60 though. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111407561095


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah said:


> looks god mate but I would delete link the walls have eyes lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, actually the SnZH57 is taking its place in my heart right now. £110.
> 
> Pic stolen from google image search, comes on a bracelet.


Are you going to go the whole hog and do the dial swap?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Yeah said:
> 
> 
> > looks god mate but I would delete link the walls have eyes lol
> ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> is that my watch said:
> 
> 
> > LOL ! As we know only too well mate !
> ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Are you going to go the whole hog and do the dial swap?


 I think the original dial is way sexier lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> The WatchSmeller said:
> 
> 
> > lol w.s... how do mate is the 63 doing alright Is it ?
> ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I think the original dial is way sexier lol


Personally I'm not a fan of the '5' emblem on the Seiko 5 range. It looks like a Superman logo to me, I know some people find it a tiny bit cheesy looking.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of the '5' emblem on the Seiko 5 range. It looks like a Superman logo to me, I know some people find it a tiny bit cheesy looking.


I never noticed that it looks like the superman logo - now that's all I can see when I look at it. Thanks for that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I never noticed that it looks like the superman logo - now that's all I can see when I look at it. Thanks for that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I don't think it does ... take a look mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I don't think it does ... take a look mate


Exactly, they're the same.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Exactly, they're the same.


you have to be joking ones a diamond shape ones a shield shape one is the letter s one is a number five the same my arse


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey sharky did your pr make it back to HK mate? mines landed at heathrow yesterday, hopefully get it this week!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> you have to joking ones a diamond shape ones a shield shape one is the letter s one is a number five the same my arse


Exactly, both are shield style emblems with an alphanumeric in them. Peas in a pod.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Exactly, both are shield style emblems with an alphanumeric in them. Peas in a pod.


what !! a diamond shape is total different to a shield shape count the sides and the five lines are straight were the is s is curve


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think the original dial is way sexier lol


Agree. I like stick markers, I have loads of watches with dots.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think the original dial is way sexier lol


I was just gonna say the original is much nicer! ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Hey sharky did your pr make it back to HK mate? mines landed at heathrow yesterday, hopefully get it this week!
> 
> chico


it landed in Beijing customs and has sat there for 4 days! but at least it's in the right country lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Exactly, both are shield style emblems with an alphanumeric in them. Peas in a pod.


So, she's a fan of Seikos too?









And with that image of Seiko woman stuck firmly in my head - I'm off to bed. Night all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I thought I mite put this on as we have not seen it in a while and as far as I am concern it was the pinnacle of their watches (I would be really happy if I was proved wrong ) but I just can not see it  this Is still dam nice thou lol 


and ... oh yes morning all have a lovely day and w.s I hope the backs feeling a little better


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I thought I mite put this on as we have not seen it in a while and as far as I am concern it was the pinnacle of their watches (I would be really happy if I was proved wrong ) but I just can not see it  this Is still dam nice thou lol


it does look nice but I just can't bring myself to wear them! I'd just feel like a traitor to my other better watches lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it does look nice but I just can't bring myself to wear them! I'd just feel like a traitor to my other better watches lol


 yeah I am going of them maybe the pizza is best I think  but saying that I like the fanty to but one is in the display and the others are still in the boxes untouched as I think these will be the hardest to find as they have still got none in the shop and if they will remark them they will go cheap on us with them so.. I say hold on to the fanty's lose the rest


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> So, she's a fan of Seikos too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is a Seiko too a lower end version of a Seiko five?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Is a Seiko too a lower end version of a Seiko five?


This may sound dumb and I can't believe I don't know the answer but what does the 5 mean in Seiko 5?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> This may sound dumb and I can't believe I don't know the answer but what does the 5 mean in Seiko 5?


I could be wrong but was it not suppose to be the main five features of the Seiko 5 brand 

Automatic 
 Day display 
 Date display 
 Water-resistant 
 Shockproof

or is that an old wifes tale ? 

but I sure some say it's this 

1. Diashock
2. Day
3. Date
4. Auto 
5. WR

and a few say this 

1. Diashock
2. Diaflex (mainspring)
3. Day/Date
4. Automatic
5. Water Resistant

but they are just mad haha lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I could be wrong but was it not suppose to be the main five features of the Seiko 5 brand
> 
> Automatic
> Day display
> ...


Well that's cleared that one up lol, thanks ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's cleared that one up lol, thanks ;-)


well as I say I could be wrong


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My final week prior to 2 weeks off.

I expect this week to feel like a month and my 2 weeks off like a couple of days 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> My final week prior to 2 weeks off.
> 
> I expect this week to feel like a month and my 2 weeks off like a couple of days
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


My final week before I have to endure 6 whole weeks of my 7 year old complaining constantly that she is bored despite the fact she hates school lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

AAHHHHH she's finally landed!!! and she's a stunner! lol









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> AAHHHHH she's finally landed!!! and she's a stunner! lol
> 
> View attachment 1562126
> 
> ...


Wow a perfect few days for you I expect?

Golf and home to the PR 

Enjoy it bud !!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Wow a perfect few days for you I expect?
> 
> Golf and home to the PR
> 
> ...


Cheers pep, sure was mate, didnae expect it to arrive so quick, then my solar getting ordered this saturday!!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers pep, sure was mate, didnae expect it to arrive so quick, then my solar getting ordered this saturday!!!
> 
> chico


All coming together. However mid week next week you will be on the hunt for the next one? Never ends 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> AAHHHHH she's finally landed!!! and she's a stunner! lol
> 
> View attachment 1562126
> 
> ...


She sure is, congratulations! I wore mine for a family lunch yesterday, kept peeking under my cuff, lol, what are we like eh?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> AAHHHHH she's finally landed!!! and she's a stunner! lol
> 
> View attachment 1562126
> 
> ...


great news! enjoy


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning all. Collected my Fineat  from the P.O. this morning. Looks nice. I put it on a leather strap for now as I couldn't be bothered adjusting the bracelet just now. It's smaller than advertised at 38mm rather than 40 but that's an OK size for me. The hands and hour markings are identical to my Jaragar. Must come from the same manufacturer. Curiously my parcel












came from Zurich and not China.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Morning all. Collected my Fineat from the P.O. this morning. Looks nice. I put it on a leather strap for now as I couldn't be bothered adjusting the bracelet just now. It's smaller than advertised at 38mm rather than 40 but that's an OK size for me. The hands and hour markings are identical to my Jaragar. Must come from the same manufacturer. Curiously my parcel
> View attachment 1562138
> View attachment 1562139
> came from Zurich and not China.


Nice mate, how much was the fineat?

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> All coming together. However mid week next week you will be on the hunt for the next one? Never ends
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


True mate, it's a vicious circle!! lol

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The Moscow Time Watch arrived today.
First impressions are very good, for £20 plus delivery.
I can confirm the watch has a Slava S2427 movement, the movement finish is not really good enough to warrant a display case, in fact there appears to be no attempt made to make the movement nice to look at, the rotor appears a little tarnished, though it was running on arrival after its bouncy journey through the post.
The case is brushed Stainless Steel, 42mm/49mm/13mm, and has a slightly domed glass, the Polished SS display caseback has a slight blue tint to the glass. (mineral glass?)
The branded leather strap is 20mm wide, in Brown Mock Croc which has a decidedly fake feel in my opinion.
There was no manual, tags or guarantee papers and the box is basic. I think I'd rather they had saved a bit on postage and not sent the box at all.
The watch was easy to set, although it is a non-hacking movement, it is possible to 'stall' the movement slightly and set the time reasonably accurately, there's also a quickset date button just above the nicely polished textured crown.
The Dial is off white, the minute marks and the logo are printed on but the hour marks have a raised gloss finish in a dark Gunmetal colour. and the hands also have a polished gunmetal look with lume on the minute and hour hands.
View attachment 1562196
View attachment 1562197
View attachment 1562198
View attachment 1562199
View attachment 1562200


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The Breil Manta Diver arrived today and I think I can say the seller and I have very different ideas about what the word pristine means lol. Judging by the amount of skin tissue on the back of the watch in guessing it was worn more way than once a he claims lol eeewwww, the bracelet has more scratches that a worn once watch would have too lol. Having said that it's a very nice watch. Was it worth £60, hmm not sure but hey ho, we live and learn lol 








Just trying it with a shark mesh on as I'm not overly keen on matt/polished bracelets


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> The Moscow Time Watch arrived today.
> First impressions are very good, for £20 plus delivery.
> I can confirm the watch has a Slava S2427 movement, the movement finish is not really good enough to warrant a display case, in fact there appears to be no attempt made to make the movement nice to look at, the rotor appears a little tarnished, though it was running on arrival after its bouncy journey through the post.
> The case is brushed Stainless Steel, 42mm/49mm/13mm, and has a slightly domed glass, the Polished SS display caseback has a slight blue tint to the glass. (mineral glass?)
> ...


 well I don't think you did to bad as I said it's movement came from the stockpile and it's a slava and I like slava good work engine's in my opinion I have a few and they have not let me down so wear with pride


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The Breil Manta Diver arrived today and I think I can say the seller and I have very different ideas about what the word pristine means lol. Judging by the amount of skin tissue on the back of the watch in guessing it was worn more way than once a he claims lol eeewwww, the bracelet has more scratches that a worn once watch would have too lol. Having said that it's a very nice watch. Was it worth £60, hmm not sure but hey ho, we live and learn lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we all live and learn and I don't think you did that bad on looks I would have gone about 40-45 but still well wearable and work ready lol I would wear it happily mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> The Breil Manta Diver arrived today and I think I can say the seller and I have very different ideas about what the word pristine means lol. Judging by the amount of skin tissue on the back of the watch in guessing it was worn more way than once a he claims lol eeewwww, the bracelet has more scratches that a worn once watch would have too lol. Having said that it's a very nice watch. Was it worth £60, hmm not sure but hey ho, we live and learn lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks alright mate, and i never thought i'd say this, but it does look good on the mesh!! lol

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The Breil Manta Diver arrived today and I think I can say the seller and I have very different ideas about what the word pristine means lol. Judging by the amount of skin tissue on the back of the watch in guessing it was worn more way than once a he claims lol eeewwww, the bracelet has more scratches that a worn once watch would have too lol. Having said that it's a very nice watch. Was it worth £60, hmm not sure but hey ho, we live and learn lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the mesh, looks good, but It's not to hard a job to either polish or matt the whole bracelet to your taste.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks alright mate, and i never thought i'd say this, but it does look good on the mesh!! lol
> 
> chico


wayhay! we have a convert lol I know mesh doesn't suit some watches but I think it looks good on this. can't decide whether to nick it off the soki or get em one each lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> wayhay! we have a convert lol I know mesh doesn't suit some watches but I think it looks good on this. can't decide whether to nick it off the soki or get em one each lol


 what size is it I have a mesh strap available mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what size is it I have a mesh strap available mate


it 20mm mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it 20mm mate


 give me a second to look mate  had that dread red card today and I don't even play football lol grrr I have got to go to the back of beyond tomorrow to get my parcel hmmmm


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> give me a second to look mate  had that dread red card today and I don't even play football lol grrr I have got to go to the back of beyond tomorrow to get my parcel hmmmm


I had a red card too! it's not a watch tho, it's my Dr Who figures I think lol. I have to give em 48 hours b4 I can pick it up tho :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it's a 20mm strap so I can stick it in the post to you mate if you want it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's a 20mm strap so I can stick it in the post to you mate if you want it


thanks for the offer and it's much appreciated but I don't like that buckle type, sorry


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I had a red card too! it's not a watch tho, it's my Dr Who figures I think lol. I have to give em 48 hours b4 I can pick it up tho :-(


I gots to wait 18 hours for mine and I don't really now what it is lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> thanks for the offer and it's much appreciated but I don't like that buckle type, sorry


lol no worry's mate probably why it's in my spare strap-box is I don't like it either haha


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice mate, how much was the fineat?
> 
> chico


Chico you can get for under a tenner just now.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

has anybody heard of these Atlantic Worldmaster Original


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya guys, congratulations to everyone who got new watches today. ITMW, thanks for the postal order mate, the seller dispatched today according to eBay and should expect them Wednesday mate.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guys, congratulations to everyone who got new watches today. ITMW, thanks for the postal order mate, the seller dispatched today according to eBay and should expect them Wednesday mate.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 cheers w.s  then that rules them out of being the mysterious parcel lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not home yet at my daughters dropping off the kids got my tablet so l can read again not checked about watches at my home so l will see when l get back Whilst driving had hell of cramp in my leg should have stopped but didn't Will check posts when l get sorted out at home


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks alright mate, and i never thought i'd say this, but it does look good on the mesh!! lol
> 
> chico


I just don't get mesh bracelets - I've never seen one that I've liked lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> The Moscow Time Watch arrived today.
> First impressions are very good, for £20 plus delivery.
> I can confirm the watch has a Slava S2427 movement, the movement finish is not really good enough to warrant a display case, in fact there appears to be no attempt made to make the movement nice to look at, the rotor appears a little tarnished, though it was running on arrival after its bouncy journey through the post.
> The case is brushed Stainless Steel, 42mm/49mm/13mm, and has a slightly domed glass, the Polished SS display caseback has a slight blue tint to the glass. (mineral glass?)
> ...


Now that I like! Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi everyone what did I miss?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Hi everyone what did I miss?


Just me and ITMW agreeing how much the Seiko 5 logo looks like the Superman shield.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Chico you can get for under a tenner just now.


Great buy for the money, pity it's a 38mm looks great as well!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I just don't get mesh bracelets - I've never seen one that I've liked lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried one on though? they are really comfortable to wear! ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just me and ITMW agreeing how much the Seiko 5 logo looks like the Superman shield.


It was great to finally see you 2 lads agree about something 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just me and ITMW agreeing how much the Seiko 5 logo looks like the Superman shield.


 yeah as like my hair arse looks like the mona lisa


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah as like my hair arse looks like the mona lisa


that made me spray my coffee everywhere lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that made me spray my coffee everywhere lol


 lol I'm here all week folks and don't forget to tip your friendly waiter haha


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My computer at work has Sophos antivirus and the tray icon looks like a Seiko 5 logo...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My computer at work has Sophos antivirus and the tray icon looks like a Seiko 5 logo...


and it's almost indistinguishable from the superman logo! ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> and it's almost undistinguishable from the superman logo! ;-)


Sorry I thought that was the superman logo


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


>


Wow, a Seiko 5 pocket watch, cool.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Have you tried one on though? they are really comfortable to wear! ;-)


Yup - until I saw how it looked. IMO it turns any watch into something that wouldn't look out of place on any self respecting woman in the 1950s lol. But if you like them, that's ok with me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Seiko monster?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got a few watches in the post including the illusive hmt l lke them all plus the one l bought in York

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yup - until I saw how it looked. IMO it turns any watch into something that wouldn't look out of place on any self respecting woman in the 1950s lol. But if you like them, that's ok with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice! don't hold back will ya lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got a few watches in the post including the illusive hmt l lke them all plus the one l bought in York
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Nice selection - I like that HMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> nice! don't hold back will ya lol


Hehehe. Sorry didn't mean it to sound quite as harsh as it did 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> nice! don't hold back will ya lol


Sharky, see your parnis PR does it have the matte white dial the same as the open heart?? my PR has a silver sunburst dial???

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got a few watches in the post including the illusive hmt l lke them all plus the one l bought in York
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


well I can name three out of the four what's the gold one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Hehehe. Sorry didn't mean it to sound quite as harsh as it did
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh look, a ladies watch from the 50's! ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I can name three out of the four what's the gold one


Lucerine


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sharky, see your parnis PR does it have the matte white dial the same as the open heart?? my PR has a silver sunburst dial???
> 
> chico


you know I thought it looked silver when you posted it. I honestly can't remember as it's so long since I saw it last lol but I'm pretty sure it was white lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh look, a ladies watch from the 50's! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1562619


Sorry - all I see is Downton Abbey lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Lucerine


like the diver watches people ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> you know I thought it looked silver when you posted it. I honestly can't remember as it's so long since I saw it last lol but I'm pretty sure it was white lol


I was talking to another member who said that the silver sunburst dial is an uncommon colour, but i've never seen or heard of a silver version??

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> like the diver watches people ?


 maybe its a deluxe 37th avenue swiss made


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone back from my weekend away what did I miss?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> maybe its a deluxe 37th avenue swiss made


 I think I was thinking of lucerne lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone back from my weekend away what did I miss?


hiya mate hope you had good time mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I was thinking of lucerne lol


 it is lucerne my mistake


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I was talking to another member who said that the silver sunburst dial is an uncommon colour, but i've never seen or heard of a silver version??
> 
> chico


My PR has finally moved from Beijing after 6 days of being there to Guangzhou, the city where manbush's delivery address is  lets hope it clears their customs a little quicker lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> My PR has finally moved from Beijing after 6 days of being there to Guangzhou, the city where manbush's delivery address is  lets hope it clears their customs a little quicker lol


that's good news mate, hopefully you get your replacement asap!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> that's good news mate, hopefully you get your replacement asap!
> 
> chico


are you happy with the silver sunburst PR then? I don't recommend returning it lol, it's far too stressful ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> are you happy with the silver sunburst PR then? I don't recommend returning it lol, it's far too stressful ;-)


100% defo mate its stunning, at certain angles it looks white then it goes silver, it's actually worked out well with having the open heart white dial so they are a wee bit different!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone back from my weekend away what did I miss?


Not much, just ITMW declaring that his backside looks just like the Mona Lisa.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Not much, just ITMW declaring that his backside looks just like the Mona Lisa.


There's a few variations of the Mona Lisa, which one most resembles ITMW's arse ?










































Answers on a postcard please ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> 100% defo mate its stunning, at certain angles it looks white then it goes silver, it's actually worked out well with having the open heart white dial so they are a wee bit different!
> 
> chico


I'm here :-D

I have an open heart/white dial, and buying a PR this weekend. I previously had a PR white dial that I gave to a close friend. (He's so close BTW' 15Km away + he's my wife's brother)
Based on these data above, for my next purchase, do you recommend the silver dial PR for me?????

1- go buy the silver dial
2- go buy the common white dial

It's your answer that will direct my mouse pointer


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> There's a few variations of the Mona Lisa, which one most resembles ITMW's arse ?
> 
> Answers on a postcard please ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well I think it the second one mate .. but I like this one two lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

abo_hosni said:


> I'm here :-D
> 
> I have an open heart/white dial, and buying a PR this weekend. I previously had a PR white dial that I gave to a close friend. (He's so close BTW' 15Km away + he's my wife's brother)
> Based on these data above, for my next purchase, do you recommend the silver dial PR for me?????
> ...


I would say as you have already owned the white PR, get the silver version, although i have never seen a silver version before and as i said in your thread it was the white version that i ordered, if you need a link to the seller abo just let me know! hope this helps

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

abo_hosni said:


> I'm here :-D
> 
> I have an open heart/white dial, and buying a PR this weekend. I previously had a PR white dial that I gave to a close friend. (He's so close BTW' 15Km away + he's my wife's brother)
> Based on these data above, for my next purchase, do you recommend the silver dial PR for me?????
> ...


The silver looks amazing. Trouble is it was hard enough tracking down a white one and the silver was a surprise arrival. Good luck finding one.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> I would say as you have already owned the white PR, get the silver version, although i have never seen a silver version before and as i said in your thread it was the white version that i ordered, if you need a link to the seller abo just let me know! hope this helps
> 
> chico


This will help. Who's the seller?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

abo_hosni said:


> This will help. Who's the seller?


It's ebay seller bluesky537, you may need to contact him to ask about the silver dial, as the listing states "white dial with blue numbers"

43mm Parnis Power Reserve Pilot Dial Blue Numbers Automatic Men&apos;s Watch PA4315-1 | eBay

Defo looks white in the listing though

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Is there definitely a silver dial version? I've only seen the satin white dial ones that we have (and could maybe look silver in a certain light, and the charcoal dial ones.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Is there definitely a silver dial version? I've only seen the satin white dial ones that we have (and could maybe look silver in a certain light, and the charcoal dial ones.


yeah, the one Chico had delivered was deffo silver! looks very nice too lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Is there definitely a silver dial version? I've only seen the satin white dial ones that we have (and could maybe look silver in a certain light, and the charcoal dial ones.


Defo 100% silver sunburst shaggy

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's a comparison shot with the white open heart version









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Here's a comparison shot with the white open heart version
> 
> View attachment 1563597
> 
> ...


Is this the 1st time a silver dial has appeared. .? Looks great?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Is this the 1st time a silver dial has appeared. .? Looks great?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I've only ever seen white or black dials pep never a silver one!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo 100% silver sunburst shaggy
> 
> chico


is that the strap that it came on too? I have that on my pilot, it's a really nice soft comfortable strap


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I've only ever seen white or black dials pep never a silver one!!
> 
> chico


Could be a one off

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, I've never seen one like that before, congratulations on getting one of the first on WUS!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> is that the strap that it came on too? I have that on my pilot, it's a really nice soft comfortable strap


Yeah mate, its a really nice strap, i think i'll just keep it on it for now



pepperami said:


> Could be a one off
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


could be mate!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wow, I've never seen one like that before, congratulations on getting one of the first on WUS!


Cheers shaggy!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well the mysterious parcel turn out to be the watch from mikey as he promise it also include the two of his bands c.d the circus envy with the a new dawn elp and the full cd secrets so am chilling listening to secrets and playing with my new watch I am still to work out how you set the date it's been sitting on a shelf for over 24 hours so gots to set it


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't you just click the pusher to advance the day on subdials?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Two pushers on the right, two pusher ps on the left. The ones on the left need to be pushed with a pin, and advance the two dials on the left.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


>


I used to date that one. It's alive and well and living in Woking.
It did look like Kate Moss at the beginning, tho.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Don't you just click the pusher to advance the day on subdials?


 you have got the day date and month and year on this dial mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I used to date that one. It's alive and well and living in Woking.
> It did look like Kate Moss at the beginning, tho.


 lol this is my fav lol I think I'm going to go watch so cartoons Boop-boop-boop-ee-doop


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol this is my fav lol I think I'm going to go watch so cartoons Boop-boop-boop-ee-doop


It's amazing when you look at it how much Betty Boop's head is shaped like a backside...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you have got the day date and month and year on this dial mate


It is good to 2018! You've found the hidden two pushers at 8 and 10 o clock, I presume?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It is good to 2018! You've found the hidden two pushers at 8 and 10 o clock, I presume?


 yeah so does it mean the watch wont last past then haha  yeah I think it would have been better to have them all recess like that because if you catch the button you change the date or the month but I'm liking it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah so does it mean the watch wont last past then haha  yeah I think it would have been better to have them all recess like that because if you catch the button you change the date or the month but I'm liking it


That was the problem I had. I couldn't read the date, and kept changing it accidentally anyway, but I am so anal that I have to have the right day and date showing.... So I was winding it every day and never wearing it. I am trying to get down to 12 eaglemoss watches for display, and 12 to wear. Still winning the auction on the gold Seiko....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That was the problem I had. I couldn't read the date, and kept changing it accidentally anyway, but I am so anal that I have to have the right day and date showing.... So I was winding it every day and never wearing it. I am trying to get down to 12 eaglemoss watches for display, and 12 to wear. Still winning the auction on the gold Seiko....


12 eaglemose to wear I can only find two hmmm I have a lot of hope riding on the Egyptian one is another pan with no fake dials or any of that ****e ;0 .. talking of that do you want to trade something for my leftover mwc I think I will keep the first one the fanty the other I have not opened can go if you want to trade for something


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> 12 eaglemose to wear I can only find two hmmm I have a lot of hope riding on the Egyptian one is another pan with no fake dials or any of that ****e ;0 .. talking of that do you want to trade something for my leftover mwc I think I will keep the first one the fanty the other I have not opened can go if you want to trade for something


To be honest I am done with them. I will wear Lufty and Pizza, maybe Fanty. The others just don't float my boat. Look good in a box, though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> To be honest I am done with them. I will wear Lufty and Pizza, maybe Fanty. The others just don't float my boat. Look good in a box, though.


me to that's why I thought you mite have them and flog them on the bay lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> me to that's why I thought you mite have them and flog them on the bay lol


Tbh it's hard to make a profit now that EM have them in stock. A £10 watch needs to sell for £20 once you take into account postage, packaging materials, eBay and Paypal fees and your time.

Edit: besides, you already have all the watches I could have traded, I need to stock back up on HMTs (they are like cigarettes in prison!) now!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Tbh it's hard to make a profit now that EM have them in stock. A £10 watch needs to sell for £20 once you take into account postage, packaging materials, eBay and Paypal fees and your time.
> 
> Edit: besides, you already have all the watches I could have traded, I need to stock back up on HMTs (they are like cigarettes in prison!) now!


 well up in to the lofty they go


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Tbh it's hard to make a profit now that EM have them in stock. A £10 watch needs to sell for £20 once you take into account postage, packaging materials, eBay and Paypal fees and your time.
> 
> Edit: besides, you already have all the watches I could have traded, I need to stock back up on HMTs (they are like cigarettes in prison!) now!


The blue dial hmts are like hen's teeth..very few around

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> me to that's why I thought you mite have them and flog them on the bay lol


I saw a full up to date set with special and display box go for £65 last week! I was gonna list mine but not at that much of a loss lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The blue dial hmts are like hen's teeth..very few around
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I have one for sale if you want it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I saw a full up to date set with special and display box go for £65 last week! I was gonna list mine but not at that much of a loss lol


yeah I can't see how they went so wrong so fast everyone is dumping there's I saw one on ads and it started at 150 euro an now it's something like 65 lol I think they are going in the loft unless someone wants to give me a decent watch for them lol well haha don't have to be even that decent haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I have one for sale if you want it


lol pics or it did not happen haha


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


>


yeah that's the one pep's after I think it looks just like my one that's a runner lol 15mins on the day... today it was


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

My Ricoh automatic arrived today. Really happy with it - looks better in the flesh than it did in the picture. Straps genuine leather too and far better quality than I expected. ( I thought it would be like the ones on the HMTs. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got the dial and snowflake hands still waiting for the movement no other deliveries today took the wife to hospital got the car gutted after the holiday, I think next time it will be a hotel and no grandkids going back to work tomorrow for a rest.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I have one for sale if you want it


Its ok mate I have one coming, what happened to the Desert Shield deskie I got first dibs on


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Its ok mate I have one coming, what happened to the Desert Shield deskie I got first dibs on


Its not holding a full wind so I'm going to try to fix it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Its not holding a full wind so I'm going to try to fix it


I thought you were going to throw some of the watches onto adverts..no?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

That was the plan but they keep selling on here before I get a chance lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am thinking of selling my Revue Thommen Swiss diver, so I have popped it on eBay to test the waters. It is a lovely watch but is so big and heavy I rarely get the opportunity to wear if.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am thinking of selling my Revue Thommen Swiss diver, so I have popped it on eBay to test the waters. It is a lovely watch but is so big and heavy I rarely get the opportunity to wear if.


have you thought of putting it on here on the sellers thread you would have people who know what's it worth and could flip it fast mate  I have seen some sell in like half hour 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Trying ebay first, then will try on here. Biggest problem here is that most people seem to be CONUS. I don't really need to sell it, but for the right offer. I will let it go....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Trying ebay first, then will try on here. Biggest problem here is that most people seem to be CONUS. I don't really need to sell it, but for the right offer. I will let it go....


 yeah so selling one in the uk would be heads up I see dollar signs I move on to put uk in capital might do wonders lol but I got a feeling you don't really want to sell it haha 

for people wondering what CONUS is

it's Continental United States  there is also 48 states which is central usa


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I seem to have more divers than I know what to do with, and they all basically look the same, don't they.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I seem to have more divers than I know what to do with, and they all basically look the same, don't they.


 yeah in some ways there built to work and that design works best in the water lol so you can't really do much to change it with out putting floors in the design


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah so selling one in the uk would be heads up I see dollar signs I move on to put uk in capital might do wonders lol but I got a feeling you don't really want to sell it haha
> 
> for people wondering what CONUS is
> 
> it's Continental United States  there is also 48 states which is central usa


Yeah and they won't deliver to hawaii. .that's why you never see a hula dancer or dog the bounty hunter with a decent watch 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah and they won't deliver to hawaii. .that's why you never see a hula dancer or dog the bounty hunter with a decent watch
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Dog don't need a watch. Time follows him.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I seem to have more divers than I know what to do with, and they all basically look the same, don't they.


 did you buy that Seiko SNZH57 because that link I sent you has sold ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you buy that Seiko SNZH57 because that link I sent you has sold ?


No, got a £600 credit card bill to clear before I can buy any more...


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Fox Covert said:


> Wancher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

DiverBob said:


> Absolutely


I sooooooo want one of those!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Richmondmike said:


> I sooooooo want one of those!


No! Go the smart route and pay the extra $12,595 for that added reassurance and knowing you get 168 hours power reserve! Should your arm fall asleep, you can take comfort in knowing your IWC will be going strong for 7 days.

Besides, these are limited to the _Wancher_ Brigade.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IWC-Big-Pil...124273692?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2c7fe4fa1c


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> I am thinking of selling my Revue Thommen Swiss diver, so I have popped it on eBay to test the waters. It is a lovely watch but is so big and heavy I rarely get the opportunity to wear if.


Lol, I saw that earlier on ebay before reading this and I wondered if it was the same one!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal mate how this for coincidence theirs a lot I'm interested in on the bay for a smith it needs work and a Lucerne both repair jobs I thought it would keep my hand busy hmmmm haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so mikey how many c.d does your band have out at the minute mate ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so mikey how many c.d does your band have out at the minute mate ?


We just did the one album in 2010.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal mate how this for coincidence theirs a lot I'm interested in on the bay for a smith it needs work and a Lucerne both repair jobs I thought it would keep my hand busy hmmmm haha


 sorry was watching football


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

Any takers in this thread for the below shown Field & Stream quartz? Willing to trade for a leather strap, or a chinese mechanical (+cash), or any other quartz! Thought I'd ask here before I posted it on eBay...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys/girls hope you all have a wonderful day take a look at the wruw this morning guys some nice watches and one of our own did it today  so happy trails


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning all, long time no post . . How are we? New watches due this weekend, I think?

Getting to grips with The Frogman. Really liking this now.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Good morning all, long time no post . . How are we? New watches due this weekend, I think?
> 
> Getting to grips with The Frogman. Really liking this now.


I had wonder were you had got to was about to p.m you mate .. no it's next week mate think I will hold of to issue18 the pan I hope 

also wondering were damh is as well ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning folks...Welcome back Stuart! 


Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Mornin all, it's getting closer to solar saturday!!!!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Mornin all, it's getting closer to solar saturday!!!!! lol
> 
> chico


Haha..won't be long now mate!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Good morning all, long time no post . . How are we? New watches due this weekend, I think?
> 
> Getting to grips with The Frogman. Really liking this now.


Subs went out of the bank on Tuesday so I think the next pair are due this weekend.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

David Church said:


> Subs went out of the bank on Tuesday so I think the next pair are due this weekend.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Yep, mine has gone from available funds, just doesn't actually show til Thursday.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well still waiting on them watches that need fixing I should have them today I hope lol I got a free afternoon to play lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Threw on my aul seiko today. Been neglecting her 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I like that a lot


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like that a lot


Did you see the one on our fave site?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you see the one on our fave site?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 yes but three's something hinky with that seller he selling them from Ireland but delivering them from hong kong I think it was


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes but three's something hink with that seller he selling them from Ireland but delivering them rom hong kong I think it was


No its a used one 100e delivered 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Mornin all, it's getting closer to solar saturday!!!!! lol
> 
> chico


Hey Chico which colour Solar are you buying and are you getting it new or used?

I just ask because I know someone on the forum is selling their black and blue one, I could ask for a price if you want.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No its a used one 100e delivered
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 no then it was the modded one I saw then can you p.m me the link


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Seriously tempted with this invicta, wot you guys think?

45mm (perfect)
titanium case & bracelet
seiko NH-35A movement
£90
















chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chico which colour Solar are you buying and are you getting it new or used?
> 
> I just ask because I know someone on the forum is selling their black and blue one, I could ask for a price if you want.


Hi shaggy I seen a guy wearing an orca and it was encased within an outer case. Have you seen this before?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> no then it was the modded one I saw then can you p.m me the link


On me phone. .just search for seiko. .its a 009

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chico which colour Solar are you buying and are you getting it new or used?
> 
> I just ask because I know someone on the forum is selling their black and blue one, I could ask for a price if you want.


I'm going for the black/blue shaggy, £127 on creation, wouldn't hurt to ask a price mate if you don't mind!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Seriously tempted with this invicta, wot you guys think?
> 
> 45mm (perfect)
> titanium case & bracelet
> ...


I have saw it a couple of times on wruw and It look ok in some of the photos . but if you like it I say go for it mate and enjoy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Spot of lunch and a pint of bow!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I was distracted in work lastnight looking at Chicos photoshop mock of my titanium lol










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I have saw it a couple of times on wruw and It look ok in some of the photos . but if you like it I say go for it mate and enjoy


I will hold of just now till i get my solar, then see what funds iv got left!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was distracted in work lastnight looking at Chicos photoshop mock of my titanium lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I notices you had pulled It lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I was distracted in work lastnight looking at Chicos photoshop mock of my titanium lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you order a brown strap mate?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Did you order a brown strap mate?
> 
> chico


Not yet but will do 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Seriously tempted with this invicta, wot you guys think?
> 
> 45mm (perfect)
> titanium case & bracelet
> ...


I like the Invicta divers, but check Amazon first as they are cheaper.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invicta-Men...pd_sbs__3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0VF000D2YCX114979D29

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invicta-Aut...pd_sbs__1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0VF000D2YCX114979D29

Edit, sorry those aren't titanium. That looks a good price.

Be prepared with Invictas, to spend a lot of time looking at this: they do iver brand somewhat.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> I like the Invicta divers, but check Amazon first as they are cheaper.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invicta-Men...pd_sbs__3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0VF000D2YCX114979D29
> 
> ...


I had a look on amazon it's not available the now, it's not even the titanium that is swaying me mike, it's the 45mm case that i'm liking, even the huge logo doesn't bother me!!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ok quiz time where's the dimple to release the winder hmmmm


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I had a look on amazon it's not available the now, it's not even the titanium that is swaying me mike, it's the 45mm case that i'm liking, even the huge logo doesn't bother me!!
> 
> Chico


If you want a 45mm cased diver, then you can't go wrong with a Revue Thommen like the one I am selling, Swiss made, so a bit more expensive, though...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Afternoon all, I've been holding my breath for the last few days for this to arrive from Creation, agonisingly longer due to the weekend. Seiko SRP499, and all I can say is Wow, just, Wow.....










It has the later automatic movement, which hacks and can be handwound, but the overall quality is stunning for the price.

I shall be walking into lampposts for the next few days now, lol!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Seriously tempted with this invicta, wot you guys think?
> 
> 45mm (perfect)
> titanium case & bracelet
> ...


I was humming and hawing over Invicta or Orient. Similar price, similar quality. In the end, I went for the Blue Ray, but it was close. Don't have a titanium watch, yet, could be tempted....looks well nice.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Afternoon all, I've been holding my breath for the last few days for this to arrive from Creation, agonisingly longer due to the weekend. Seiko SRP499, and all I can say is Wow, just, Wow.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOH a black stargate!! lovin that bad boy, enjoy mate!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> If you want a 45mm cased diver, then you can't go wrong with a Revue Thommen like the one I am selling, Swiss made, so a bit more expensive, though...


Mike if i had that kind of cash to blow on a diver i would have snapped that up mate!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Mike if i had that kind of cash to blow on a diver i would have snapped that up mate!!
> 
> chico


I am open to sensible offers... ;-)


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I like the Invicta divers, but check Amazon first as they are cheaper.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invicta-Men...pd_sbs__3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0VF000D2YCX114979D29
> 
> ...


The one I have isn't quite as heavily engraved. Lots of people sand it back with a dremel

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> I am open to sensible offers... ;-)


I couldn't offer anything near what you would be needing for it mate but thanks for the offer

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Afternoon all, I've been holding my breath for the last few days for this to arrive from Creation, agonisingly longer due to the weekend. Seiko SRP499, and all I can say is Wow, just, Wow.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, really good looking watch!

Did you say you were going to buy a solar or did I get it wrong?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm going for the black/blue shaggy, £127 on creation, wouldn't hurt to ask a price mate if you don't mind!
> 
> chico


Ok, I'll ask.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> no then it was the modded one I saw then can you p.m me the link


#

Did you see it? gis a shout if you want that link, I'm at a PC for a while...dont want to post it here for obvious reasons!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes for USPS to ship to Europe, I made my order on the 4th of July, coming from Florida, paid $9 for postage and they only shipped today, I thought India was bad!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, now to do it and delete the above post, hehe...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok, now to do it and delete the above post, hehe...


Unlike some I have a cheeky bid auto reject policy


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh s##t, he's seen it!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ok quiz time where's the dimple to release the winder hmmmm 







Attached Images


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon everybody, I've finally managed to drag myself out of my bed ! The old woman, that's a lovely SRP499, enjoy that beauty mate. ITMW, if there is no dimple could it be the little screw next to it ? I've seen a vid on YouTube where on some vintage watches the stem was held in with a little set screw located near the winder. But be very careful to only loosen it off by about 1 and a quarter turns, don't undo it all the way.
Rocking the HMT pilot today, it's been a while since it had some fresh air !









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Afternoon everybody, I've finally managed to drag myself out of my bed ! The old woman, that's a lovely SRP499, enjoy that beauty mate. ITMW, if there is no dimple could it be the little screw next to it ? I've seen a vid on YouTube where on some vintage watches the stem was held in with a little set screw located near the winder. But be very careful to only loosen it off by about 1 and a quarter turns, don't undo it all the way.
> Rocking the HMT pilot today, it's been a while since it had some fresh air !
> 
> 
> ...


well I will give It a go as I said I got the two you sort out for me on the bay so thanks for that and the other was a really quick fix and is work like a charm so if it don't happen then I'm still up with the other one and have a nice case and a orient dial spare so why not indeed


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the bugger wont shift ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the bugger wont shift ?


When you pull the crown out does a little "spade" pop into view from behind the mechanism ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ok quiz time where's the dimple to release the winder hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look down the side where the stem goes into the movement and see if there are any levers that move as you push or pull the crown in or out, I had one that had a little ratchet lever and as you pulled the crown out you held the ratchet off the stem. could be wrong tho lol
have a look at this, https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/removing-crown-orient-cal-46943-a-338634.html


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive got an Invicta 8926 auto in the post.
Will need some attention though. (may do a black bay mod)
NH25a model (non winding, built like that and no hacking)
Bezel missing . though i suspect its just a bezel insert needed
Crown missing. Suspect stem and crown will need replacing. Can get stem but will need to find a suitable crown
Strap need attention, probably replace it anyway

Worth the £6 just to play about with it. (though its taking its time getting here) ordered on 4th


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for USPS to ship to Europe, I made my order on the 4th of July, coming from Florida, paid $9 for postage and they only shipped today, I thought India was bad!


I've bought stuff from the states & it takes by far the longest out of all international purchases I've made. Quickest I've had was 3 weeks - longest was nearly 7! 
I reckon you're in for a bit of a wait mate.

Also, I have been hit for duty on every purchase I've had from States

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

when I pull out the crown the bar sticks out were I have the arrows but it don't do anything


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> when I pull out the crown the bar sticks out were I have the arrows but it don't do anything


Will the stem pull out if you press down on this ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Will the stem pull out if you press down on this ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I try that it don't do anything and I thought I have had ones that you push/pull them and they pop the winder lose but if I pull or push it ...it retracts the crown


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I try that it don't do anything and I thought I have had ones that you push/pull them and they pop the winder lose but if I pull or push it ...it retracts the crown


That's me stumped then lad I'm out of ideas :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've bought stuff from the states & it takes by far the longest out of all international purchases I've made. Quickest I've had was 3 weeks - longest was nearly 7!
> I reckon you're in for a bit of a wait mate.
> 
> Also, I have been hit for duty on every purchase I've had from States
> ...


holy Jaysus!! Luckily its only a survival strap, only $25 so duties should be minimal...is it any wonder Americans will only ship CONUS?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nice one mate, really good looking watch!
> 
> Did you say you were going to buy a solar or did I get it wrong?


Thanks mike, no solar for me though, that's a leccy movement, I'm in automatic mode at the moment.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fist day at work this is what was waiting for me when l got home

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Fist day at work this is what was waiting for me when l got home
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Is that a genuine Zuludiver smeagal?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Is that a genuine Zuludiver smeagal?


what he said ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Is that a genuine Zuludiver smeagal?


 yes from geckota


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> yes from geckota


Jeez mate you're building a good collection!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Jeez mate you're building a good collection!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 yes old and new mechanical and quartz as long as I like them and not to expensive


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> yes old and new mechanical and quartz as long as I like them and not to expensive


 you got any idea on what amount you are going to collect mate  hey pep did you know you just beat me to the 18000 slot


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you got any idea on what amount you are going to collect mate  hey pep did you know you just beat me to the 18000 slot


 Have two cases full plus 3 drawers in need of more cases will still be looking at vintage ones as at the moment i have 12 with 2 to come yet, the wife is getting neglected a wee bit


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Have two cases full plus 3 drawers in need of more cases will still be looking at vintage ones as at the moment i have 12 with 2 to come yet, the wife is getting neglected a wee bit


yeah I love my vintage you know if they have been going like twenty years or so you got a good little runner were I have had some new ones of various make and cost and some just don't last five minutes


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you got any idea on what amount you are going to collect mate  hey pep did you know you just beat me to the 18000 slot


Never even noticed mate lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just turned down the first offer on my Revue. It was a good offer, but not quite enough when eBay take ten percent of the sale money!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Picking up this beauty on Saturday I think I'll need to paint a watch to match


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Picking up this beauty on Saturday I think I'll need to paint a watch to match


Welcome to the SEAT club, mate!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Welcome to the SEAT club, mate!


Cheers


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Picking up this beauty on Saturday I think I'll need to paint a watch to match


 I would say the hulk rolex but then you could not get the car


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Picking up this beauty on Saturday I think I'll need to paint a watch to match


Nice one! You'll be breezing into ikea in style now 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Alpha do a green bezel sub, I think.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Any of you guys any thoughts or experience of Bulova watches? Swiss?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

NEW MAN Automatic Mechanical Leather Strap Clock Pilot Mens Watch MEN'S Watches | eBay

these might interest some here...?

Edit: Just looking at the brand name...lucky there's no 'k' in there 

Manual wind?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> NEW MAN Automatic Mechanical Leather Strap Clock Pilot Mens Watch MEN'S Watches | eBay
> 
> these might interest some here...?
> 
> ...


I was looking at them last night! didn't buy one tho lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was looking at them last night! didn't buy one tho lol


Seem to be sa lot of watch for the money? they dont look half bad..50mm too?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Picking up this beauty on Saturday I think I'll need to paint a watch to match


What a special occasion, picking up a new car, make the most of it.

And here's a matching watch for you 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141285707377?nav=SEARCH


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Any of you guys any thoughts or experience of Bulova watches? Swiss?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No, not really 'Swiss' watches (the company is based in NYC but is owned by Citizen) but the watches are Ok. Like many other similar brands never pay full price for one, they can always be found at a discount. In terms of quality you can probably put them above Rotary & Sekonda and alongside entry level Seikos.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Seem to be sa lot of watch for the money? they dont look half bad..50mm too?


 I might be temp to have a punt at it at the end of the week if I have any left over dosh  the Bulova I think the early one's are great and I have new one that was fine but was quartz any excuse for a pic lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> No, not really 'Swiss' watches (the company is based in NYC but is owned by Citizen) but the watches are Ok. Like many other similar brands never pay full price for one, they can always be found at a discount. In terms of quality you can probably put them above Rotary & Sekonda and alongside entry level Seikos.


lol it swiss made parts but assembly everywhere else lol  and I would have but them on par with Rotary & Sekonda


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes I've seen some vintage ones, mechanical and the sellers claiming they're Swiss...the vintage ones seems to hold some value...?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> What a special occasion, picking up a new car, make the most of it.
> 
> And here's a matching watch for you
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141285707377?nav=SEARCH


Oh bother, messed up the link, I meant this one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes I've seen some vintage ones, mechanical and the sellers claiming they're Swiss...the vintage ones seems to hold some value...?


well some what if you are on about the ones in our fav site then they are slightly over price but they are not that bad if they was push down by 20-30 euro I would say maybe fine.... but no watch is going to make all the money back when you bought it ...well maybe if one of the big five ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Oh bother, messed up the link, I meant this one


 how about this one caught my eye while back  PARNIS STERILE DIAL SUBMARINER AUTOMATIC MVT GREEN BEZEL SAPPHIRE DIVING WATCH | eBay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> What a special occasion, picking up a new car, make the most of it.


not as good as getting a new watch through the post though ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was looking at that pan alike watch the only problem I can see is that it one of those push button to change date and time and you can knock it that easy you don't notice unless it is Thursday the 21st lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Picking up this beauty on Saturday I think I'll need to paint a watch to match


What about the green/orange Seiko?

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> NEW MAN Automatic Mechanical Leather Strap Clock Pilot Mens Watch MEN'S Watches | eBay
> 
> these might interest some here...?
> 
> ...


For sinking? 

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sheesh!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At least the top one says replica is there anyone daft enough to pay that the watch is worth the postage only


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone that doesn't research and pay that money deserves it lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well morning guys/girls what's it to be today hmmm well what ever it's to be have a lovely day doing it yes indeed lol  I was going to go with my newly repaired citizen but it's back to old faithful I think


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all got yesterdays delivery on the sbs Zulu diver

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Mornin all, can't see me taking this of anytime soon!

















chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Say hello to "FrankenSubby"








Brushed SS braclet from my Alpha PO
Domed acrylic. £1.99
New bezel pip. £1.29 (from a cheap jelly watch, still can't figure that out, £1.29 including shipping, from Hong Kong? How?)
I had thought I could use the face and bezel ring from the jelly as well, but it was too big.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I might get a hmt or vostok and paint it with car spray paint


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, I thought I'd give the faulty some fresh air today


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Say hello to "FrankenSubby"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks boss Churchy ! I love the domed crystal on a diver look well done mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning all got yesterdays delivery on the sbs Zulu diver
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Enjoy that bad boy smeagal. The wife's put the brakes on my spending and told me strictly no watches, the only things I've bought in a while have been things for ITMW ! I keep having a cheeky bid on these and the faulty ones though but keep getting outbid :-( 
Love the look of them though, they are very reminiscent of my all time which diver, a CWC SBS. Like I said enjoy that mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, I thought I'd give the faulty some fresh air today


How "faulty" are the faulty ones when you receive them Sharky ? Is it just a case of replacing the battery ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

So
Break for parts or save?








There's so much bad

Which Watch Today?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> So
> Break for parts or save?
> 
> 
> ...


gardening watch I say


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> So
> Break for parts or save?
> 
> 
> ...


teenage young lad would love that!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That looks boss Churchy ! I love the domed crystal on a diver look well done mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


how do you secure the crystal


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> how do you secure the crystal


I don't know Smeagal, you would have to ask Churchy or ITMW, I've never replaced a crystal.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> how do you secure the crystal


There's a plastic sealing ring that holds it pretty tight, but I also had some ResiBond, clear silicon adhesive that's waterproof, that I used.
Just a tiny bit though dab on, wipe off, just to help the seal.
I'm a 'belt and braces' person when it comes to assembling things.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I don't know Smeagal, you would have to ask Churchy or ITMW, I've never replaced a crystal.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


depends what watch you are dealing with mate they are all slightly different


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> How "faulty" are the faulty ones when you receive them Sharky ? Is it just a case of replacing the battery ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


It's not been faulty at all since the new battery, is pretty accurate and only a few seconds out in months ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

lads I have a quandary. .I don't know which watch to wear! Help!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all. Going with the Fineat today on the bracelet. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> lads I have a quandary. .I don't know which watch to wear! Help!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


close your eyes and grab one and that's your watch for the day.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Popped home for lunch, thinking my vostok might turn up today, but just a tie I ordered from Amazon. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Popped home for lunch, thinking my vostok might turn up today, but just a tie I ordered from Amazon. Hopefully tomorrow!


bit soon mate he was away for the weekend remember so Monday /Tuesday probably posted so irish post is not the fastest I am not expecting mine before Saturday at the earliest mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bit soon mate he was away for the weekend remember so Monday /Tuesday probably posted so irish post is not the fastest I am not expecting mine before Saturday at the earliest mate


True, not as quick as Hong Kong post which seems to be quicker than sending a letter within the mainland uk sometimes!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> True, not as quick as Hong Kong post which seems to be quicker than sending a letter within the mainland uk sometimes!


I think with the price of things coming out of Hong Kong they have their own plane lol everything seems to be coming from their lol  thinking about it when I work in the airports it had fights coming in from hong kong like four times a day so yeah I would think they would have a quick turn around time


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> lads I have a quandary. .I don't know which watch to wear! Help!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


If in doubt... Wear your SKX007


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

no deliveries today,waiting for two watches plus the movement for my project,going out to do the garden try and keep it easy for the rest of summer.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I think I've found my next watch!







or


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think I've found my next watch!
> 
> View attachment 1566056
> or
> View attachment 1566059


like the diver, nice layout on the dial!

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think I've found my next watch!
> 
> View attachment 1566056
> or
> View attachment 1566059


I like the look of the android one. What's the bezel made of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I like the look of the android one. What's the bezel made of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they are both Android ;-) I'm guessing you mean the first picture, according to the details it's rose tone so I think it will be stainless steel


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Went for petrol for the lawnmower wasted a fiver as it is not working tried everything i could think of gave up started sorting out shed threw out loads of stuff put the rest back and its still full gave up and no garden done just sat down for a coke and now its 20.25 and still lots to do in the house


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Went for petrol for the lawnmower wasted a fiver as it is not working tried everything i could think of gave up started sorting out shed threw out loads of stuff put the rest back and its still full gave up and no garden done just sat down for a coke and now its 20.25 and still lots to do in the house


It's normally at that point, where I'm totally exhausted after a day trying to sort things out, that my Mrs comes in and ask if I've "done anything at all today"

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> they are both Android ;-) I'm guessing you mean the first picture, according to the details it's rose tone so I think it will be stainless steel


 doh. Yeah I meant the first one. The bezel definitely sets it apart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My collection of older watches still to get 2 more

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I have been stuck in the loft moving everything out of the way as I have had a leak in my water tank and can I see were it's coming from can I luck hmmm .. I have had to call someone to come in and fix it tomorrow grr less money for watches grr so I have got a bucket to catch the water and I got to wait and get them to sort it I got a horrible feeling it's new tank time oh good


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I have been stuck in the loft moving everything out of the way as I have had a leak in my water tank and can I see were it's coming from can I luck hmmm .. I have had to call someone to come in and fix it tomorrow grr less money for watches grr so I have got a bucket to catch the water and I got to wait and get them to sort it I got a horrible feeling it's new tank time oh good


Tough luck hope its not as bad as you say, and dont call out any cowboys ,like my wife did years ago two decorators turned up with a newspaper under his arm not to read that was the dust sheet i came home that night and threw out all their stuff and took down the wallpaper and binned it I turned them away next day.They had done a p and d course in Barlinnie prison I had to do the work myself and all the extra cost


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I have been stuck in the loft moving everything out of the way as I have had a leak in my water tank and can I see were it's coming from can I luck hmmm .. I have had to call someone to come in and fix it tomorrow grr less money for watches grr so I have got a bucket to catch the water and I got to wait and get them to sort it I got a horrible feeling it's new tank time oh good


Sorry to hear that. Leaking and flooding is no laughing matter, last year our bathroom (newly fitted) sprung a leak inside the cavity wall, and by the time we knew it was happening the kitchen ceiling underneath had almost come down... We have emergency insurance, through our bank account, which is ideal for these things m


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. Bored tonight and got my action men out the loft. Collected them about 10 years ago reliving my 70s childhood. Spent a lot collecting them but it was fun.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Tough luck hope its not as bad as you say, and dont call out any cowboys ,like my wife did years ago two decorators turned up with a newspaper under his arm not to read that was the dust sheet i came home that night and threw out all their stuff and took down the wallpaper and binned it I turned them away next day.They had done a p and d course in Barlinnie prison I had to do the work myself and all the extra cost





Richmondmike said:


> Sorry to hear that. Leaking and flooding is no laughing matter, last year our bathroom (newly fitted) sprung a leak inside the cavity wall, and by the time we knew it was happening the kitchen ceiling underneath had almost come down... We have emergency insurance, through our bank account, which is ideal for these things m


well I put in some floorboards in the loft a few years ago and filed the gap with insulator so touch wood it has not gone to far I could not see any marks underneath were it was from below ... it's a steady drip so I am hoping it pool on the floor bards then just dry up but I think it is the tank I check all the pipes and they are sound so it coming from underneath the tank itself luckily I am cover for piping and tanks on my policy so got me finger cross it cover well they are coming out and checking so that's a good sign  thanks guys for the support


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Back to work again wearing the sbs again its one of my favorite watches have a good warm day everyone

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well it 's hole some were under the tank but the plumber or me could find were no .. it is a new tank needed so we have had to isolate the water tank so no hot water .. we have got to wait until they get back to use to see if we are cover for a new one and the cost of having it fitted hope so from how I'm reading it an it's about time they replace it any way looking at the paper work so they should do it or I will being having a chat with them hmmmmm lol ... and in their favour they did the boiler under this policy so am hoping .. just got to wait for them to confirm that we are cover then they can go ahead but it looks like that will be some time next week .. I think it's back to the old tin bath in front of the fire till It's fix lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well we are quiet today ant we lol  hello anyone out there haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well we are quiet today ant we lol  hello anyone out there haha


Hiya lad, your smiths and lucerne should arrive tomorrow. Sorry to hear about your water tank mate. I'm trying to pluck up the courage to persuade the wife to let me buy a watch !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya lad, your smiths and lucerne should arrive tomorrow. Sorry to hear about your water tank mate. I'm trying to pluck up the courage to persuade the wife to let me buy a watch !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 just glad I caught it when I did hopeful the hot weather should dry it out just waiting to hear back from the policy people to get it sorted .. I did get a postal order yesterday but I had to sort out the tank a forgot it but it when in the post today so you should get it tomorrow mate and thanks which watch is it you are looking at


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just glad I caught it when I did hopeful the hot weather should dry it out just waiting to hear back from the policy people to get it sorted .. I did get a postal order yesterday but I had to sort out the tank a forgot it but it when in the post today so you should get it tomorrow mate and thanks which watch is it you are looking at


Either a vostock or one of the Zulu divers that smeagal just got. I love the look of them they are quite close to the cwc sbs diver.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Either a vostock or one of the Zulu divers that smeagal just got. I love the look of them they are quite close to the cwc sbs diver.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah if you go with the Zulu let me know I mite be interested in one to  I have been looking at the price of the vossie and the site chrisopels looks good to


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

hey guys, it has indeed been quiet on here today. has everyone been enjoying the thunder storms and red hot sunshine? lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I had planned to be off work, but had to go in. Now my 4 year old is making me act out the entire Alice in a Wonderland film while mummy cooks the tea.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I had planned to be off work, but had to go in. Now my 4 year old is making me act out the entire Alice in a Wonderland film while mummy cooks the tea.


LoL ! Enjoy yourself mad hatter !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Ooh, i had the 50mm version, crikey it was a beast!










Flipped it and got the more manageable 45mm black version - love it, great watch!












sharkyfisher said:


> I think I've found my next watch!
> 
> View attachment 1566056


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Home from work no arrivals today woluld love to get the movement for the wee project as the hand are so delicate I am putting them in to a guy I know i will do the rest the parts from raffles time came quite quickly so should have had the other parts from Singapore


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Home from work no arrivals today woluld love to get the movement for the wee project as the hand are so delicate I am putting them in to a guy I know i will do the rest the parts from raffles time came quite quickly so should have had the other parts from Singapore


What is the project smeagal ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Ooh, i had the 50mm version, crikey it was a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the model name of the 50mm MJ ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What is the project smeagal ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 Black Bay I hope


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Black Bay I hope


Nice, make sure you post plenty of pictures of the build along the way mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Nice, make sure you post plenty of pictures of the build along the way mate ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 will do my best


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all. My final hour in work then off for 2 weeks! 1st week will be ticking off the list of duties the missus has planned and the 2nd in the irish riviera. .otherwise known as Wexford 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all. My final hour in work then off for 2 weeks! 1st week will be ticking off the list of duties the missus has planned and the 2nd in the irish riviera. .otherwise known as Wexford
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Enjoy the time off Pep.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys I know there's a thread for swapping straps but they mostly seem to be in American and the likes apart from one guy from Portugal so shall we do it here I have got a few I could trade


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What is the model name of the 50mm MJ ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Its this one mate: http://www.android-usa.com/product-p/ad645brpu.htm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got another vintage westend watch co this time mechanical with fixed lugs by the look of it 1950s will get it next week


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Its this one mate: http://www.android-usa.com/product-p/ad645brpu.htm


Thanks MJ

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't think em will be replacing my fanty any time soon so I decided to dig it out and put on a new strap


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Mornin all, tissot for me the day, birthday fry up for breakfast and my solar's ordered!!! happy days lol

chico


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Happy birthday chicko,all the best!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Mornin all, tissot for me the day, birthday fry up for breakfast and my solar's ordered!!! happy days lol
> 
> chico


Happy Birthday mate, only a few days till birthday no.2 then! ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

does anyone know where I can get a good zulu with black pvd rings? ebay is letting me down a bit lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> does anyone know where I can get a good zulu with black pvd rings? ebay is letting me down a bit lol


what colour you looking for sharky?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> what colour you looking for sharky?
> 
> chico


possibly khaki, for a black watch


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> possibly khaki, for a black watch


I'll be getting this one from the bay when i get my pvd sub, looks decent quality mate

MILITARY ZULU HEAVY DUTY 5 RING STAINLESS WATCH STRAP | eBay

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'll be getting this one from the bay when i get my pvd sub, looks decent quality mate
> 
> MILITARY ZULU HEAVY DUTY 5 RING STAINLESS WATCH STRAP | eBay
> 
> chico


I did see that, was looking for a UK seller cos I'm getting fed up of waiting lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Mornin all, tissot for me the day, birthday fry up for breakfast and my solar's ordered!!! happy days lol
> 
> chico


Happy birthday chico! Have a great day bud and im glad you got the solar ordered 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I did see that, was looking for a UK seller cos I'm getting fed up of waiting lol


I know how u feel mate!! it's the best khaki/pvd zulu iv been able to find so far, this is what im aiming for

pics by watch hawk 71















how awesome does that combo look!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> does anyone know where I can get a good zulu with black pvd rings? ebay is letting me down a bit lol


Nato

some on here sharky...this is a great site


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Mornin all, tissot for me the day, birthday fry up for breakfast and my solar's ordered!!! happy days lol
> 
> chico


happy birthday mate all the best buddy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

has anyone got a spare bezel as this one is a bit bugger lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy birthday Chico!

Vostok arrived today, courtesy of Blanchy.










Unfortunately it died after ten minutes, so that's the end of my Vostok adventure, and a reminder why I sold all mine on a couple of years ago!

Edit, the tried and tested Vostok repair - 'give the case a sharp tap at 3 o clock' got the second hand moving again.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Happy birthday Chico!
> 
> Vostok arrived today, courtesy of Blanchy.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, probably a ridiculus question but have you seen the BB mod on monsterwatches?

BB-mod


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Happy birthday Chico!
> 
> Vostok arrived today, courtesy of Blanchy.
> 
> ...


 have you over tighten it when screwing the crown in loosen the crown slightly and I bet it will go 
if no go I will trade it for some straps mate


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Happy birthday Chico! Have a good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Happy birthday Chico!
> 
> Vostok arrived today, courtesy of Blanchy.
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking dirskie. First dibs when you flip it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi Mike, probably a ridiculus question but have you seen the BB mod on monsterwatches?
> 
> BB-mod


Yeah, the Seiko based mods always looks wrong to me. I do like the fifth five fathoms one though.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you over tighten it when screwing the crown in loosen the crown slightly and I bet it will go
> if no go I will trade it for some straps mate


It stopped again after another hour, another vostok tap got it running. They all do this eventually, in my experience. With luck it will loosen itself up as I like the dial and case on this one.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Mornin all, tissot for me the day, birthday fry up for breakfast and my solar's ordered!!! happy days lol
> 
> chico


Hiya Chico happy birthday mate. Looking forward to lots of pictures of your solar when you get it mate. Which one have you ordered ? The Pepsi like Sharky or have you gone for one of the others ? Enjoy your day mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya Chico happy birthday mate. Looking forward to lots of pictures of your solar when you get it mate. Which one have you ordered ? The Pepsi like Sharky or have you gone for one of the others ? Enjoy your day mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Cheers WS, i went with the black/blue one mate, i was nearly swayed with pep's & sharkys but it was the B/Blue version i wanted from day one! plenty of pics as soon as it arrives!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It stopped again after another hour, another vostok tap got it running. They all do this eventually, in my experience. With luck it will loosen itself up as I like the dial and case on this one.


yeah a lot of vossies don't like to travel in the post had to give mine a bit of a slap to get it going and it working a treat the others is running fast but that's fine I new that anyway so it's ok and will sort that  they some times need a good bang against your palm and that should loosen it for you


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers WS, i went with the black/blue one mate, i was nearly swayed with pep's & sharkys but it was the B/Blue version i wanted from day one! plenty of pics as soon as it arrives!
> 
> chico


Deffo best to go with your original choice. I almost went for the black bezel - red accents when my bumble was outta stock on creation. Cost me a little more but so glad I got the one i wanted

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah a lot of vossies don't like to travel in the post had to give mine a bit of a slap to get it going and it working a treat the others is running fast but that's fine I new that anyway so it's ok and will sort that  they some times need a good bang against your palm and that should loosen it for you


Yeah, I am going to wear this for a few days to let it settle, it has had a long journey!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah, I am going to wear this for a few days to let it settle, it has had a long journey!


well from Russia to Ireland then to here so it be throw round a lot lol so yeah they settle lovely if you give them time


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well from Russia to Ireland then to here so it be throw round a lot lol so yeah they settle lovely if you give them time












I really miss my tankist. I'm needing a replacement 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I really miss my tankist. I'm needing a replacement
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I have saw to good sites if you go for one let me known and I will get you to get me one to 

look at the price of this on


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have saw to good sites if you go for one let me known and I will get you to get me one to


It will be zenitar again. Will have to wait until after my holiday lol...I can't even get the strap for my titanium just now!

You wanting a tankist too itmy. We'll organise something when I'm flush again and then the agonising month wait lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It will be zenitar again. Will have to wait until after my holiday lol...I can't even get the strap for my titanium just now!
> 
> You wanting a tankist too itmy. We'll organise something when I'm flush again and then the agonising month wait lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I will have a look at zen but chrispol is cheaper mate I got a tanks already


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I will have a look at zen but chrispol is cheaper mate I got a tanks already


Ah yeah..rub it in 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey, ITMW, what straps have you got for trade in 18mm. Black or natural coloured, to go with the gold Vossie? I have an ex HMT one with green stitching on it but I think I need something more... Distressed...










I love that domed crystal!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Afternoon swap, I'd forgot how nice this one looks up close!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ah yeah..rub it in
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


just been looking on chris and you can get a new tank for £21 that includes post if I'm reading it right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Hey, ITMW, what straps have you got for trade in 18mm. Black or natural coloured, to go with the gold Vossie? I have an ex HMT one with green stitching on it but I think I need something more... Distressed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take a look mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just been looking on chris and you can get a new tank for £21 that includes post if I'm reading it right


On ebay?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Have a nice day Chico Happy birhday You will be busy watching the golf enjoy it,have been working today only post for me today was a new phone case no watches. Been wearing my Stuhrling diver today I seem to have a lot to pick from its getting hard to choose


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the one's on the left has the gold buckles on them the others have silver buckles and that's just my 18 mm  

hmm lets try that again lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the one's on the left has the gold buckles on them the others have silver buckles and that's just my 18 mm


Pic?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> On ebay?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


sent p.m


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the one's on the left has the gold buckles on them the others have silver buckles and that's just my 18 mm
> 
> hmm lets try that again lol


Let's have a closer look at the brown one, can you PM me a pic?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Let's have a closer look at the brown one, can you PM me a pic?


p.m sent


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> p.m sent


You forgot your smiley.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You forgot your smiley.


It's like Simon Says. It means he is lying.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> p.m sent


Your PM inbox is full itmy!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Your PM inbox is full itmy!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 yeah I'm trying to empty it but I keep getting p.m lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have made some room but I will need to do a proper clean soon lol I hate to delete them without reading them just to make sure lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Hey, ITMW, what straps have you got for trade in 18mm. Black or natural coloured, to go with the gold Vossie? I have an ex HMT one with green stitching on it but I think I need something more... Distressed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a genuine leather Komandirskie strap if you're interested in a swap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah a lot of vossies don't like to travel in the post had to give mine a bit of a slap to get it going and it working a treat the others is running fast but that's fine I new that anyway so it's ok and will sort that  they some times need a good bang against your palm and that should loosen it for you


I've had one Vossie that kept perfect time - in fact the most accurate one I had - then for no reason kept stopping. Slapping it wouldn't start it. Only way to restart it was opening it and tapping the balance wheel. 
Another worked fine for a while but gained about a second an hour when it arrived. I put up with that but then noticed after a few weeks it was gaining more time. Last time I checked it's gaining 15 mins an hour lol. 
I still love them tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've had one Vossie that kept perfect time - in fact the most accurate one I had - then for no reason kept stopping. Slapping it wouldn't start it. Only way to restart it was opening it and tapping the balance wheel.
> Another worked fine for a while but gained about a second an hour when it arrived. I put up with that but then noticed after a few weeks it was gaining more time. Last time I checked it's gaining 15 mins an hour lol.
> I still love them tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lol yeah I known what you mean I just love their style I can't get enough of them I like to buy cheap ones to wear and the more expensive one to display


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I got a genuine leather Komandirskie strap if you're interested in a swap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one on the way from ITMW but will take a look at yours too if it is brown. I prefer brown with gold, you see.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have one on the way from ITMW but will take a look at yours too if it is brown. I prefer brown with gold, you see.


The Komandirskie leather is black but I do have a brown NATO 18mm I'm not using. It's from Gekota so it's good. 
Let me know if you're interested - I'll take some pics for you tomorrow.

EDIT the brown NATO is in this pic - on the gold Komandirskie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The Komandirskie leather is black but I do have a brown NATO 18mm I'm not using. It's from Gekota so it's good.
> Let me know if you're interested - I'll take some pics for you tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT the brown NATO is in this pic - on the gold Komandirskie
> ...


I'll stick with ITMW's for now, but thanks. Just sold a load of black 18mms cos they are boring!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have one on the way from ITMW but will take a look at yours too if it is brown. I prefer brown with gold, you see.


 I will toss in a couple gold buckles that I don't use they won't fit the strap but they might fit one of your others mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent for the red black bay bezel insert it fits the seiko 007 measured as best I could with the bezel for my work in progress fingers crossed hope it works


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I wonder how drunk chico is about now lol .. I wonder how many watches he got today lol .. I had some last year and there was one great one the other one not so much lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Torrential rain the wifes sky tv interupted so l have to be on call till its got better reception fed up with sky going to change soon


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I wonder how drunk chico is about now lol .. I wonder how many watches he got today lol .. I had some last year and there was one great one the other one not so much lol


LOL iv had a few stella cidre's mate but being good cause im golfing at 7.30 the morra morning!! just the solar ordered the day, but i'm stuck between ordering a pvd sub or a nice watch display box!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL iv had a few stella cidre's mate but being good cause im golfing at 7.30 the morra morning!! just the solar ordered the day, but i'm stuck between ordering a pvd sub or a nice watch display box!!
> 
> chico


be naughty and have both


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL iv had a few stella cidre's mate but being good cause im golfing at 7.30 the morra morning!! just the solar ordered the day, but i'm stuck between ordering a pvd sub or a nice watch display box!!
> 
> chico


You can't wear a display box 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> be naughty and have both


never thought about that mate, good shout!!! lol



pepperami said:


> You can't wear a display box
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


that's a good point mate!! lol need to get something to put them in though, dont like them just lying about on a shelf, goes against my ocd!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> never thought about that mate, good shout!!! lol
> 
> that's a good point mate!! lol need to get something to put them in though, dont like them just lying about on a shelf, goes against my ocd!!
> 
> chico


I keep mine in a drawer. Where possible in its original packaging. is like a new watch when you unpack it. I do worry about displaying watches. Would be the 1st thing gone if my house was burgled 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chico, Pep, Sharkey - You might want to check this out. Market Straps have got a sale on at the moment with Bonetto Cinturini Italian rubber divers straps, they are *very* hight quality, miles ahead of the standard Seiko dive straps and will look particularly fantastic on your Solars. This is the one you want, a #281 'Vintage' style in 20mm. They also have some other styles without the holes. I use these bands on all my divers including my Solar, Ecozilla, and Ray. Best of all is that there is a special code for WUS members that makes the price a ridiculous Euro 8.80 including shipping! That's phenomenal for such a quality strap. I'll give you the link to their WUS post at the bottom with the special code on it.









BONETTO MOD 281 BLACK 20mm - MARKET-STRAPS

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/bonetto-straps-8-8%80-unit-wus-people-1040154.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Chico, Pep, Sharkey - You might want to check this out. Market Straps have got a sale on at the moment with Bonetto Cinturini Italian rubber divers straps, they are *very* hight quality, miles ahead of the standard Seiko dive straps and will look particularly fantastic on your Solars. This is the one you want, a #281 'Vintage' style in 20mm. They also have some other styles without the holes. I use these bands on all my divers including my Solar, Ecozilla, and Ray. Best of all is that there is a special code for WUS members that makes the price a ridiculous Euro 8.80 including shipping! That's phenomenal for such a quality strap. I'll give you the link to their WUS post at the bottom with the special code on it.
> 
> View attachment 1568347
> 
> ...


Oh my shaggy, I have seen you mention these before and thought they were very expensive!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a shot of my Ray on the same strap (22mm)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Chico, Pep, Sharkey - You might want to check this out. Market Straps have got a sale on at the moment with Bonetto Cinturini Italian rubber divers straps, they are *very* hight quality, miles ahead of the standard Seiko dive straps and will look particularly fantastic on your Solars. This is the one you want, a #281 'Vintage' style in 20mm. They also have some other styles without the holes. I use these bands on all my divers including my Solar, Ecozilla, and Ray. Best of all is that there is a special code for WUS members that makes the price a ridiculous Euro 8.80 including shipping! That's phenomenal for such a quality strap. I'll give you the link to their WUS post at the bottom with the special code on it.
> 
> View attachment 1568347
> 
> ...


that is very tempting but I'm not sure I could take my zulu off lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here is a shot of my Ray on the same strap (22mm)


It looks like it's 22mm thick along the whole length of the strap?

What pees me off with the Seikos is my small wrist and trying to tie in the loose end of the strap and your have to pull the holder over that stoopid rippled part of the strap

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

have just saw an Invicta I like


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have just saw an Invicta I like


Beginning of the end of days....

It is nice actually.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Beginning of the end of days....
> 
> It is nice actually.


lol my thoughts exactly


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Chico, Pep, Sharkey - You might want to check this out. Market Straps have got a sale on at the moment with Bonetto Cinturini Italian rubber divers straps, they are *very* hight quality, miles ahead of the standard Seiko dive straps and will look particularly fantastic on your Solars. This is the one you want, a #281 'Vintage' style in 20mm. They also have some other styles without the holes. I use these bands on all my divers including my Solar, Ecozilla, and Ray. Best of all is that there is a special code for WUS members that makes the price a ridiculous Euro 8.80 including shipping! That's phenomenal for such a quality strap. I'll give you the link to their WUS post at the bottom with the special code on it.
> 
> View attachment 1568347
> 
> ...


Look great for that crazy price but i think i'll be keeping my solar on the bracelet, not a fan of rubber straps!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Look great for that crazy price but i think i'll be keeping my solar on the bracelet, not a fan of rubber straps!
> 
> chico


Check out the N.D Limits diver straps


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that is very tempting but I'm not sure I could take my zulu off lol ;-)


NATOs look great too lol!

Even when you squeeze a 22mm in 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> It looks like it's 22mm thick along the whole length of the strap?
> 
> What pees me off with the Seikos is my small wrist and trying to tie in the loose end of the strap and your have to pull the holder over that stoopid rippled part of the strap
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yes, it's non taper like the Isofrane straps. I've got fairly small wrists and this combo sits perfectly, you just slide up the second keeper and holds it in place just right. You won't believe how comfortable this strap is Pep, you should get one.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, it's non taper like the Isofrane straps. I've got fairly small wrists and this combo sits perfectly, you just slide up the second keeper and holds it in place just right. You won't believe how comfortable this strap is Pep, you should get one.


I have to curtail my spends just now. couple of reasons. 2 things incoming and the missus doesn't know and hols next week.

Oh and my current must haves.

Bumble zulu
Brown croc leather
Derskie tankist
And now this!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> NATOs look great too lol!
> 
> Even when you squeeze a 22mm in
> 
> ...


Just wait till you get the zulu on it tho, there's no comparison ;-)


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Orient Ray with a Maratac strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

now for something complete different let's get those brains working name the t.v show this characters was from 


and my watch choice for today is ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Cyril Sneer from The Raccoons.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Cyril Sneer from The Raccoons.


got it in one mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

round two ok this one


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> round two ok this one


Is that you at the weekend? ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Is that you at the weekend? ;-)


just a Friday nite


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Cyril Sneer from The Raccoons.


 never heard of that one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> never heard of that one


it was a cartoon from the 89-91 I think it was 

I tried to put up the vid of it but I can't seem to get it to show ..so here is a link


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

wearing my sbs zulu diver today going to recce west of my position,sorry I mean shopping with the wife trailing behind the wife in her scooter


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

SNAP











is that my watch said:


> now for something complete different let's get those brains working name the t.v show this characters was from
> 
> and my watch choice for today is ?


----------



## Stevie-R (Jan 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> round two ok this one


T-Bag.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

T Bag the witch?

Um, Ok if you're suggesting it...









*zip*...Donk, donk, donk...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wearing this one today.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wearing this one today.


We had a Japanese day in work last week and I ate too much sushi 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds like you could have done with one of these Pep, a Seiko 'tuna can', pretty appropriate watch to wear when eating sushi...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sounds like you could have done with one of these Pep, a Seiko 'tuna can', pretty appropriate watch to wear when eating sushi...


Never fond of the shroud on the tuna. Not that I'd turn my nose up to one, which I will do with sushi for a long while

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

one last one but shaggy winning hands down lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> one last one but shaggy winning hands down lol


I don't think it was hands down..dem witches looked durty

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> one last one but shaggy winning hands down lol


"Bertha, lovely Bertha, sometimes I think you're a dream...".

Bertha, by the people that made postman Pat.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1569003
> 
> 
> Anyone?


alf mate lol 

*"Lets have a snack now, we'll get friendly later. You got a cat?"*


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't know if this is of any use to anyone, this SKX007 has just popped up on the Bay, £70 BIN including delivery, say's it is in great condition including bracelet, box and papers.
Seiko divers watch cal 7s26 | eBay


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> alf mate lol


Well done. Had to check.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Well done. Had to check.


 love the 70's show and the cartoons they did and also the comic to haha also like watching morky and mindy lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> love the 70's show and the cartoons they did and also the comic to haha also like watching morky and mindy lol


Do you lads remember monkey..

monkey magic...monkey magic..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Don't know if this is of any use to anyone, this SKX007 has just popped up on the Bay, £70 BIN including delivery, say's it is in great condition including bracelet, box and papers.
> Seiko divers watch cal 7s26 | eBay


Damn, missed it. Couldn't afford it anyway, need to sell my Revue if I am going to buy any more watches in the near future!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Do you lads remember monkey..
> 
> monkey magic...monkey magic..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah the dub Japanese / Chinese martial arts one but a comedy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Damn, missed it. Couldn't afford it anyway, need to sell my Revue if I am going to buy any more watches in the near future!


There another 009 on a nato on adverts. Asking 100 euros posted?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah the dub Japanese / Chinese martial arts one but a comedy


Yeah and the monk was a girl..well I think it was..They were travelling to India for the entire show..wonder if they ever made it lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There another 009 on a nato on adverts. Asking 100 euros posted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 yeah I have been watching this for some time on ads ..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I have been watching this for some time on ads ..


With the superman emblem 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah and the monk was a girl..well I think it was..They were travelling to India for the entire show..wonder if they ever made it lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I was spot on lol just wiki it and here it is lol 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_(TV_series) 


CharacterActorDub actorOriginal Chinese nameJapanese nameTripitakaMasako NatsumeMaria WarburgXuanzangSanzō hōshi (Genjō Sanzō)MonkeyMasaaki SakaiDavid CollingsSun WukongSon GokūPigsys1: Toshiyuki Nishida
s2: Tonpei HidariPeter WoodthorpeZhu BajieCho HakkaiSandyShiro KishibeGareth ArmstrongSha WujingSa Gojō"Horse"Shunji FujimuraAndrew SachsBai Long MaGyokuryū


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Just picked this little beauty up! been after an orange monster for ages! I think it was a bargain?

SEIKO 200Mtr "ORANGE MONSTER" PRO DIVERS With RUBBER DIVE STRAP SKX781K3 | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Just picked this little beauty up! been after an orange monster for ages! I think it was a bargain?
> 
> SEIKO 200Mtr "ORANGE MONSTER" PRO DIVERS With RUBBER DIVE STRAP SKX781K3 | eBay


Seems good, I am after one for less than 50, in poor cosmetic condition. I like the idea of having a really battered Seiko as my beater watch.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Just picked this little beauty up! been after an orange monster for ages! I think it was a bargain?
> 
> SEIKO 200Mtr "ORANGE MONSTER" PRO DIVERS With RUBBER DIVE STRAP SKX781K3 | eBay


Nice one sharky..that's a good price too!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was spot on lol just wiki it and here it is lol
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_(TV_series)
> 
> ...


I used to love watching monkey! I saw some a few years back but it wasn't quite the same lol. loved how he kept his army as chest hairs lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I used to love watching monkey! I saw some a few years back but it wasn't quite the same lol. loved how he kept his army as chest hairs lol


Piggy was particularly annoying lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what is the next wmc watch out and what does it look like ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> what is the next wmc watch out and what does it look like ?


Who gives a s##t, we've long moved on from that junk.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

At the forest today..Sporting my solar (again ?)



















Interesting place..you come to a clearing where there's a 'Mass rock' . Hidden in the forest, back in the days when Catholicism was banned in Ireland..kinda creepy in a Blair Witch way..










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> what is the next wmc watch out and what does it look like ?











I gave away the two Pizzas I had.
And offloaded the spare Fanty, Lufty, Putin (or Babykiller, as it's now known) and SBS onto eBay.

The remaining Fanty and Lufty I had kept for myself, I put a hammer thru em a few weeks back.

Now just got one Archive and my eternal Eco-Drive.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The day EM bring out a keeper, I'll be like this:


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Who gives a s##t, we've long moved on from that junk.


well that mite be your opinion but saying that we all have move on is not your place to say as you never like them from day one and you was vocal in that (so you have moved on great for you ) .. I for one will look out for them and if they do a decent pizza alike will be buying them it's comments like this that has lost us so many of the regular who wont leave message now in case they have Reponses like this kill the conversation on these threads....
so I do give a s#t thanks that is why I asked ok


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well that mite be your opinion but saying that we all have move on is not your place to say as you never like them from day one and you was vocal in that (so you have moved on great for you ) .. I for one will look out for them and if they do a decent pizza alike will be buying them it's comments like this that has lost us so many of the regular who wont leave message now in case they have Reponses like this kill the conversation on these threads....
> so I do give a s#t thanks that is why I asked ok


I wasn't being strictly serious. Did you not see my use of a smiley at the end of it?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> I wasn't being strictly serious. Did you not see my use of a smiley at the end of it?


To be fair, he does have a point. _Most _of us have been disappointed with EM's offerings lately. Don't think I've seen anyone here who's been happy with every single offering, particularly since that abomination otherwise known as the British Army 1950s with the painted-on subdial hand.
But it still doesn't mean we can't have a tongue-in-cheek dig at how kitsch they are.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> it's comments like this that has lost us so many of the regular who wont leave message now in case they have Reponses like this


People come and people go, ITMW, that's the nature of forums. But mostly it's the product being good or bad (particularly the latter) which influences people to spend their time elsewhere.

Only thing is, that doesn't explain pillocks like me, who doesn't have any EMs, but is still here....








Must be the biscuits.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm waiting in the wings, ready to throw a few slaps if this gets out of hand 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Wise words


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Wise words


I post 4 posts in an hour and then a video that basically says shut up and give someone else a chance? 
Never mind the watch quality, _that's_ the sort of comment that makes me want to close my account and go elsewhere.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone!
Happy birthday yesterday, chico!
Went here today, Watch & Clock Fair in Solihull
http://www.clockandwatchfairs.com/
Matt (busmatt on Vintage) suggested it, and I met up with him and his dad Chris. Brilliant selection of all sorts of watches, high end, military (even a Lufty for £25), wild 70s divers, old English stuff, pocket watches
Saw a Sicura Submarine for £100 more than I paid for mine (happy days!)








And I bought these, £50 the pair:
70s Eurastyle 24hrs (in a rummage box). Still working out how to tell the time, lol








and this Ginsbo on a stall of watches from India (HMT, Allwyn, Mumbai dials, Camy's etc). Fun summer watch








Love me some bargains!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> 4 posts in a hour and then a video that basically says give someone else a chance? Hmm, that's the sort of comment that makes me want to close my account and go elsewhere.


Jaysus mate, if I knew it was that easy I would have posted that months ago


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


>


I love that. The logic of those hour placings flummoxes me, tho. I bet telling the time could be difficult after a few shandies.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Happy birthday yesterday, chico!
> Went here today, Watch & Clock Fair in Solihull
> Clock and Watch Fairs | UK
> ...


dam wish I new about that would have gone and had look see I have been looking for a Sicura Submarine for like an age


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone else try watching Monty Python live on GOLD and have to give in when they bleeped most of the punch lines?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, Chrono, it is pretty fab 
And yeah, it's hard enough to read sober, lol
Initially I was comparing it to a normal one.
Now I've come up with the method of saying 'its 7 minutes to .. er something' then using the gold/ black and hour hand to narrow it down:
'Seven minutes to 8pm'
Takes a while ;-)

ITMW - there's another one on October 26, haven't yet checked my shifts to see if I'm free, but deffo recommend it
I'm selling the Sicura - will PM you


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> ... it's comments like this that has lost us so many of the regular who wont leave message now in case they have Reponses like this...


If perhaps certain people have stopped posting in this thread it's probably because they've realised themselves that they don't have much interest in the watches MWC puts out anymore. That's down to people's own hands on experiences with the watches, not just because they've read some comment on here and suddenly had their head turned. The fact of the matter is that Eaglemoss put out some poor watches and quite a few people moved on from the collection, it's as simple as that. I think that a lot of people here maybe weren't even that interested in watches before and maybe just moved on back to their other interests. No one was chased away from this thread.

Apart from Biffa of course, but he was a special case. Probably didn't even like biscuits either.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, Chrono, it is pretty fab
> And yeah, it's hard enough to read sober, lol
> Initially I was comparing it to a normal one.
> Now I've come up with the method of saying 'its 7 minutes to .. er something' then using the gold/ black and hour hand to narrow it down:
> ...


 could be interested lol p.m away


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Apart from Biffa of course, but he was a special case. Probably didn't even like biscuits either.


If it's got a wafer in it, then it's a biscuit in my book. Having chocolate on it is a moot point.
These are my current addiction...









I can make these disappear better than Copperfield or Dynamo can.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bourbons all the way for me, maybe garibaldi's or fig rolls for a change
ITMW - will PM in the am, haha, as I'm off to bed
Night all!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Bourbons all the way for me, maybe garibaldi's or fig rolls for a change
> ITMW - will PM in the am, haha, as I'm off to bed
> Night all!


cool... nite oh d catch you later


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Very quiet on here tonight or was it,should be nice tomorrow so will do the Garden in the afternoon and some painting to keep the wife happy then back to early shift on tuesday which watch I dont know yet


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone I was away for the weekend again lol I picked this up yesterday








I wanted to go for a decent drive so I ended up driving 4 hours to donegal again lol

@Mike did you get the vostok working? I tested it before I sent it and it was keeping good time and ran over 24 hours without stopping


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone I was away for the weekend again lol I picked this up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone I was away for the weekend again lol I picked this up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, yes, it needed a little bit of rough love. A few strategically placed palm strikes seem to have realigned whatever it is that was making it stop, and it has run fine form24 hours now.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello? Hello? Is anybody there? Where is everyone today...?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hello? Hello? Is anybody there? Where is everyone today...?


 My phone gives an alert when wus is used Got a Henry sandos from India and the movement l was waiting for will get my project up and running very soon


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning all. Set out to do the garden and it's pissing rain now..sigh

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

morning guys, it's a sunny day and my little girl wants me to set her paddling pool up! really don't fancy pumping that thing up lol. on the plus side my portuguese has arrived back with mr man bush even though tracking still says it's at the airport customs lol. now to wait for the replacement


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Good morning all. Set out to do the garden and it's pissing rain now..sigh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 Thats what I am going to do as soon as I finish my coffee


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I got a little something in the post today, a 'Anvil' bracelet for my Solar Chrono. It's a nice big solid chunk of stainless steel a lot like the bracelets Tag use on their F1's. I think it makes the watch look a bit more solid and tool like.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

As I'm rained off, I started rummaging and I found 2 beauties

I think I put them away until I went to Las Vegas. .still haven't gone but when I do these beauties will be resplendent on my wrist and will deffo catch the eye of a cocktail waitress or 2 



















I actually have no clue where these came from. .a carnival perhaps?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well I've had quite a busy morning, clothes washed and out to dry, grass cut, paddling pool inflated and filled and a sponge cake cooling in the kitchen! a woman's work is never done lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I got a little something in the post today, a 'Anvil' bracelet for my Solar Chrono. It's a nice big solid chunk of stainless steel a lot like the bracelets Tag use on their F1's. I think it makes the watch look a bit more solid and tool like.


Very nice shaggy , I was looking at a braclet similar to this last night. A super engineer? The 100 quid price tag put me off?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, the Super Engineer is a great bracelet and very similar. I think the difference is that it uses screws in the bracelet instead of split pins. You can get a Watchadoo or an Anvil for much less than that. I actually for mine from a guy over your side of the water in the sales forum here.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, the Super Engineer is a great bracelet and very similar. I think the difference is that it uses screws in the bracelet instead of split pins. You can get a Watchadoo or an Anvil for much less than that. I actually for mine from a guy over your side of the water in the sales forum here.


I like the way it takes away from the heft/thickness of the case.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I got a little something in the post today, a 'Anvil' bracelet for my Solar Chrono. It's a nice big solid chunk of stainless steel a lot like the bracelets Tag use on their F1's. I think it makes the watch look a bit more solid and tool like.


Damm that looks good shaggy!! is that originally from yobokies??

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Damm that looks good shaggy!! is that originally from yobokies??
> 
> chico


They have similar on ebay..search watchadoo. .€44?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> They have similar on ebay..search watchadoo. .€44?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


cheers pep, i'll have a look on the bay.

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes Chico it's a Yokobies strap. Anvil is basically his version of Watchadoo.

If you want a similar strap Watch Gecko/Geckota have a couple of very similar ones that aren't too expensive. This might actually even be exactly the same as the Watchadoo, it is £38.
Stainless Steel Super Engineer Watch Strap Lumpy Links, WATCHGECKO Online Store








They also have a Breitling Pro style bracelet at £28. I have a Breitling Colt with the original of this bracelet on and I can tell you how great it is. 
Breitling Style Diagonal Solid Stainless Steel Watch Strap, WATCHGECKO Online Store


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes Chico it's a Yokobies strap. Anvil is basically his version of Watchadoo.
> 
> If you want a similar strap Watch Gecko/Geckota have a couple of very similar ones that aren't too expensive. This might actually even be exactly the same as the Watchadoo, it is £38.
> Stainless Steel Super Engineer Watch Strap Lumpy Links, WATCHGECKO Online Store
> ...


Cheers shaggy, i'll check them out

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Cut grass and hedge painted front step made her upstairs something to eat just sat down for a snack wondering wether to put up new gazebo still not looked at new items will check later


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Chico...that leather strap you recommended for my titanium is extra long..would be too long for my 7inch wrist?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Chico...that leather strap you recommended for my titanium is extra long..would be too long for my 7inch wrist?


is it mate, i never even noticed it in the listing!! whats the lug size?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> is it mate, i never even noticed it in the listing!! whats the lug size?
> 
> chico


It's ok mate..The seller has the same but shorter. .

My son has fecked off back to his mother's with it..He's fleecing all my watches the lil sod.

I'll call him and get the lug size..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

What about these pep??

Men Genuine Leather Strap Butterfly Deployment Clasp Watch Band 18mm 20mm 22mm | eBay

New - Watch Strap - Luxury Leather - Padded Croc Grain - Multple Sizes & Colours | eBay

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

oh my if I wasn't going away next week..this guy is selling his 2 seikos for 140euros...sigh

Buy and Sell in Ireland | Adverts.ie


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about these pep??
> 
> Men Genuine Leather Strap Butterfly Deployment Clasp Watch Band 18mm 20mm 22mm | eBay
> 
> ...


Cheers bud I'll take a look


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> oh my if I wasn't going away next week..this guy is selling his 2 seikos for 140euros...sigh
> 
> Buy and Sell in Ireland | Adverts.ie


That is awesome, I'd have snapped them up in an instant!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That is awesome, I'd have snapped them up in an instant!


He's accepted 140euro for both. He lives about 30 minutes from me. I was showing the missus and she went nuts and said no.

Holiday next week. .really missed out right there. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

if I had seen that yesterday I think I mite have had a punt on that


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if I had seen that yesterday I think I mite have had a punt on that


Be lucky to get the 5 for that price..you could try a higher bid itmy?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Be lucky to get the 5 for that price..you could try a higher bid itmy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 lol I like it but want the vossie more sent you a p.m mate and I have heard back I am cover for my water tank so that's good lol ..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I like it but want the vossie more sent you a p.m mate and I have heard back I am cover for my water tank so that's good lol ..


Ah nice one..will get it sorted ASAP 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ah nice one..will get it sorted ASAP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 also I waiting on oh d to p.m me about a submariner I really want so the Seiko can wait will have one at some point but it's not at the top of the list 

also at some point I think I will have a pvd archive to


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> also at some point I think I will have a pvd archive to


Mate if you can, spend a wee bit extra on a mechanical PVD pan homage from the manbush, well worth the little bit extra imho

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Mate if you can, spend a wee bit extra on a mechanical PVD pan homage from the manbush, well worth the little bit extra imho
> 
> chico


 could do but I like the archie so mite do both lol ...how did your golf go are you going put up some unfathomable scores again lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> could do but I like the archie so mite do both lol ...how did your golf go are you going put up some unfathomable scores again lol


Aye it was ok mate shot a 92, not my best!! lol

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

just got the tracking info for my solar, should be leaving singapore asap, cannot wait for this bad boy!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> just got the tracking info for my solar, should be leaving singapore asap, cannot wait for this bad boy!!
> 
> chico


Evening everyone ;-) fingers crossed for a quick delivery Chico, I feel excited for you mate !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ITMW, your lucerne and smiths have arrived. I opened it to check the contents mate. I've re-sealed it and will post it when I go to work later on.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Evening everyone ;-) fingers crossed for a quick delivery Chico, I feel excited for you mate !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Hope so mate, I'm excited too WS, canny wait for this one, been lusting after this for ages

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Hope so mate, I'm excited too WS, canny wait for this one, been lusting after this for ages
> 
> chico


Love to see your face when you get to undo the wrapping 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Love to see your face when you get to undo the wrapping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


LOL i actually went into samuels the day to get a look at it again before it arrives!!!

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I got a little something in the post today, a 'Anvil' bracelet for my Solar Chrono. It's a nice big solid chunk of stainless steel a lot like the bracelets Tag use on their F1's. I think it makes the watch look a bit more solid and tool like.


Ooh, I like that. Can you pm me the link please. It's a nice strap on the Blue Ray, but I struggle to find the perfect setting for my wrist. Looking for an alternative.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL i actually went into samuels the day to get a look at it again before it arrives!!!
> 
> chico


What are we all like lol. I got mine 5 minutes before I had to go to work..destroyed the opening experience lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> What are we all like lol. I got mine 5 minutes before I had to go to work..destroyed the opening experience lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I know mate, we're a crazy bunch!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ITMW, your lucerne and smiths have arrived. I opened it to check the contents mate. I've re-sealed it and will post it when I go to work later on.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 cool did you get the postal order all right mate ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cool did you get the postal order all right mate ?


Yeah it arrived Saturday, sorry mate I forgot to let you know it's been a hectic weekend I've hardly had a minute to myself and then it's back to work. No rest for the wicked as they say, I must have been genghis khans older more sadistic brother in a past life !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah it arrived Saturday, sorry mate I forgot to let you know it's been a hectic weekend I've hardly had a minute to myself and then it's back to work. No rest for the wicked as they say, I must have been genghis khans older more sadistic brother in a past life !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


cool mate and thanks


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cool mate and thanks


For you lad, not a problem 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I know mate, we're a crazy bunch!! lol
> 
> chico


I think I was actually more excited getting mine than I was when my daughter was born lol mind you I had been awake for three days at that point lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Have been attempting to put my project together,the hands are to difficult for me will have to get the winding stem cut a fraction,,other than it should be ok


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Have been attempting to put my project together,the hands are to difficult for me will have to get the winding stem cut a fraction,,other than it should be ok


I love snowflake dials, I must have one! That looks really good so far.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Have been attempting to put my project together,the hands are to difficult for me will have to get the winding stem cut a fraction,,other than it should be ok


So far so good mate. Keep up the good work.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So far so good mate. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 Will have to wait till the weekend to get the hands fitted I dont want to damage them.Smeagal got out and did the dirty on me my arms and side are badly scratched I should learn how to pick him up properly the other cat just sat on the fence ,no pun intended


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The sandoz from India

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The sandoz from India
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


***** ! Look at your arm, smeagals a bit of a nasty bugger isn't he ? What set him off ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ***** ! Look at your arm, smeagals a bit of a nasty bugger isn't he ? What set him off ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 Did not want to come home He just kept eyeing up the other cat,thats now twice he has had the better of me he scratched through my tee shirt 4 long scratches on my side the other arm is not to bad


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Did not want to come home He just kept eyeing up the other cat,thats now twice he has had the better of me he scratched through my tee shirt 4 long scratches on my side the other arm is not to bad


We had a cat (Dave) who was fathered by a wild cat and he was a right nasty piece of work. I would literally loose pints over the course of a few weeks. In the end we worried what he would be like when our first child was born so we had him castrated and it calmed him down a lot.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> We had a cat (Dave) who was fathered by a wild cat and he was a right nasty piece of work. I would literally loose pints over the course of a few weeks. In the end we worried what he would be like when our first child was born so we had him castrated and it calmed him down a lot.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I must have read something wrong. I thought smeagal said he was getting the crown shortened 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> We had a cat (Dave) who was fathered by a wild cat and he was a right nasty piece of work. I would literally loose pints over the course of a few weeks. In the end we worried what he would be like when our first child was born so we had him castrated and it calmed him down a lot.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 he has been neutered its just that if we let him out he might just get nicked


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I must have read something wrong. I thought smeagal said he was getting the crown shortened
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 thats right on the watch I should hit smeagal on the crown of his head for attacking me but there is always animal rights


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> thats right on the watch I should hit smeagal on the crown of his head for attacking me but there is always animal rights


I think an aul tom cat very much has a mind of its own. Don't think the root up the hole works like it does with a mutt?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think an aul tom cat very much has a mind of its own. Don't think the root up the hole works like it does with a mutt?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Root up the hole !!!!! PMSL !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Root up the hole !!!!! PMSL !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Hehehe. It's Irish for a kick in the arse 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hehehe. It's Irish for a kick in the arse
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I just had a vision of a load of jocks and limey ' s trying to say that in a paddy accent lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Had a bath cleaned my wounds the only thing thats hurt is my pride, still waiting for 2 watches and now I am minus another one gave my oldest son my only seiko felt sorry for him he was wearing a Bench watch with a broken bracelet


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I just had a vision of a load of jocks and limey ' s trying to say that in a paddy accent lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It came out in an Irish accent in my head, it was father teds voice !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It came out in an Irish accent in my head, it was father teds voice !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well in my head it was father jack and he was saying bugger it haha


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's one of the cool things about the gtg's I've done, now I can hear their voices when people post, lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It came out in an Irish accent in my head, it was father teds voice !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Father ted is a culchie. .excuse me I'm a dub..I think you call them sheep shaggers, we call them 'bog monsters' or .... kickers lol.

You'd have to try it like Keith Duffy 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well in my head it was father jack and he was saying bugger it haha


More like "Feck! Feck! Feck!"

Can still see him falling down the stairs in the looking-after-a-sheep episode. Classic.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> More like "Feck! Feck! Feck!"
> 
> Can still see him falling down the stairs in the looking-after-a-sheep episode. Classic.


 well my only responses can be..... That would be an ecumenical matter ... lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> That's one of the cool things about the gtg's I've done, now I can hear their voices when people post, lol


Took me a few to get this. .get together 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning all, another scorching day again. Just got home from work and the wife and kids are having a lie in so I'm taking advantage and having an hour or two on GTA V. 
Can't remember the last time I wore the archive so that has had some wrist time last night 









Hey ITMW listen out for the postman today mate. I managed to get in work early last night to catch the last dispatch and managed to get your parcel in with the Birmingham mail so there's a very good chance you should get it this morning (fingers crossed) right GTA and Budweiser time, speak to you all this afternoon.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning everyone
Was there a thread set up for wonky?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Morning everyone
> Was there a thread set up for wonky?


***** !!! I forgot all about wonky !! Who's got wonky ????????

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well chico has him and was going to set up a thread but he's been a bit busy so we will have to remind him 

and maybe can use this thread maybe ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well chico has him and was going to set up a thread but he's been a bit busy so we will have to remind him
> 
> and maybe can use this thread maybe ?


Yeah this thread would b easier

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hells bells I'm still on GTA V and I've drank the 4 cans I didn't have on Saturday......I need to go to bed


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder if our pals solar will come today 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I finally got.a chance to get to the post office and see whats been waiting for me since last week lol

















My first seiko 
It looks much better in person than I was expecting. 
Does anyone know how to change the day?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Strange combo today..I've decided to a avoid hmts from now on.. They are very hit or miss..and you can't rely on them for time. .cheap .... lol










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I finally got.a chance to get to the post office and see whats been waiting for me since last week lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pull out crown half way then forwards for date and backward for day or vise versa


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I finally got.a chance to get to the post office and see whats been waiting for me since last week lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do it with the crown. .2 slots to pull it out to..The first slot is for the date

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I *PROMISE* i'll get it started asap, the commonwealth games start the morra up here so i'll get out and get sum good pics with wonky and get them posted!!!

no solar yet pep, tracking still says, location - singapore!!

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks lads got it changed


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I *PROMISE* i'll get it started asap, the commonwealth games start the morra up here so i'll get out and get sum good pics with wonky and get them posted!!!
> 
> no solar yet pep, tracking still says, location - singapore!!
> 
> chico


That's weekend buying..I did warn you lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks lads got it changed


Did you get it from india. .those aul 5s are bullet proof! Much better to go the extra few quid and stay away from the hmts I reckon. .enjoy it mate 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeh I got it from india and ill def be buying more 

More bad luck with the hmts? I must have been lucky the 3 I bought work perfectly


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Yeh I got it from india and ill def be buying more
> 
> More bad luck with the hmts? I must have been lucky the 3 I bought work perfectly


It's running good time wise but the charge is hit and miss. If i wind it too much it stop after a couple of hours..They need there own specific routine. .Some would call it character lol.

Tons of varieties with the mumbai 5s..well worth a look. .roichs are good too

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I finally got.a chance to get to the post office and see whats been waiting for me since last week lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a Seiko 5 movement with 4 o clock crown,you push in the crown while it is in the normal position, like pressing a button, to change the day. It will alternate between two languages. Make sure time is not 10pm to 2am while doing so.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I finally got.a chance to get to the post office and see whats been waiting for me since last week lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could easily end up with a dozen of these. Loads of variation. Gritting me teeth and holding out for a silver globe grid version. I just missed one last week.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Cooling down with the EcoZilla at the beach.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Afternoon all. How are we? I'm just twiddling my thumbs waiting for my subscription. The money went out last Thursday, but nothing yet!?!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Afternoon all. How are we? I'm just twiddling my thumbs waiting for my subscription. The money went out last Thursday, but nothing yet!?!


do we know what they look like yet mate ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do we know what they look like yet mate ?


12 British Paratrooper








13 German Naval Comander









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> 12 British Paratrooper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mate looks like i'm still holding out for the issue 18 and hoping its a sub-dial less pan alike  these are ok looking but to much like the left over bits of the others have been put together to make them well number 13 anyway the white dial may just surprise us then again maybe not lol we will see


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Someone on the Facebook divers page was selling these so I thought I'd have a go at making one,


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder how the hell the post in the US is sooo slow. My paracord strap has taken 7 days to go from jacksonville in Florida to Miami also if Florida. They must have sent by tortoise?

They need to get kevin kostner in there to shake things up 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I wonder how the hell the post in the US is sooo slow. My paracord strap has taken 7 days to go from jacksonville in Florida to Miami also if Florida. They must have sent by tortoise?
> 
> They need to get kevin kostner in there to shake things up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


My strap from strapped for time sat in Miami for seven days before leaving the country. Then it arrived in the UK and was delivered the same day. We are much quicker.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Someone on the Facebook divers page was selling these so I thought I'd have a go at making one,


looks good mate


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> thanks mate looks like i'm still holding out for the issue 18 and hoping its a sub-dial less pan alike


Me too. If it's true to form, the Egyptian should be a copy of the Egiziano. I'm hoping somewhere in the future issues there'll be a copy of the Italian 1950s diver - ie the same as the Archive - because the Pizza wasn't it (it was a copy of the Radiomir).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Me too. If it's true to form, the Egyptian should be a copy of the Egiziano. I'm hoping somewhere in the future issues there'll be a copy of the Italian 1950s diver - ie the same as the Archive - because the Pizza wasn't it (it was a copy of the Radiomir).


 I was hoping it look like this mate with out the sub-dials of course


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was hoping it look like this mate with out the sub-dials of course


Forth on top row. No crown guard of course. But the subdial? Fake again? Looks like it's just past the top of the dial, and there's a seconds hand on the main dial. Undecided. 









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My strap from strapped for time sat in Miami for seven days before leaving the country. Then it arrived in the UK and was delivered the same day. We are much quicker.


I ordered mine on the 4th of July from survival straps. That's ridiculous, hasn't even left the state and 9 dollars for delivery!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Forth on top row. No crown guard of course. But the subdial? Fake again? Looks like it's just past the top of the dial, and there's a seconds hand on the main dial. Undecided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the say no more fake dials didn't they so here's hoping


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> Forth on top row. No crown guard of course.


Yes, putting a crown guard on (any of the Pan EMs) might be too costly in terms of tooling. EM did assure us they'd take heed of the painted sub-dial hand issue and would make sure there were no recurrences.
Like you, I'm undecided. Really want to see the Pan homages look a bit more like the originals.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Would it need a whole new moment to put in a working subdial?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Would it need a whole new moment to put in a working subdial?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I would say so.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I would say so.


They'll never have one so

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

One thing I keep forgetting is that these watches are there to sell the magazine. To that end, the more expensive the watch is to make, the less profit there is for the costs of the magazine.
I doubt we'll ever see a subdial on any EM watches due to the cost involved. Sadly, I think that'll be the same case with crown guards on the Panny copies.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> One thing I keep forgetting is that these watches are there to sell the magazine. To that end, the more expensive the watch is to make, the less profit there is for the costs of the magazine.
> I doubt we'll ever see a subdial on any EM watches due to the cost involved. Sadly, I think that'll be the same case with crown guards on the Panny copies.


The mag wouldn't be that costly to produce? They perhaps should have stuck to 1 issue per month?

May have upped the quality a little?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ugh, just woke up. I really shouldn't drink before going to bed my head is banging. 
Stuart don't forget to post pictures when your subscription arrives. I have to agree though no. 13 is just the same case/crown/bezel from the froggy but with a different face. It will be interesting to see what they do with issue 18 though.
ITMW, did your parcel turn up mate ? 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Would it need a whole new moment to put in a working subdial?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yes they would need a complete different one and size to run the second sub dial and the main hands


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> One thing I keep forgetting is that these watches are there to sell the magazine. To that end, the more expensive the watch is to make, the less profit there is for the costs of the magazine.
> I doubt we'll ever see a subdial on any EM watches due to the cost involved. Sadly, I think that'll be the same case with crown guards on the Panny copies.


 or lost the mag how many of use bother to read them from cover to cover lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> The mag wouldn't be that costly to produce? They perhaps should have stuck to 1 issue per month?
> 
> May have upped the quality a little?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I can only say what my local McColls manager told me back in February, that they only made about 80p profit on the magazine + watch. EM have got to make a profit too, and pay for the costs of manufacturing and distribution and still have change from 9.99.
Agree, it should've been one watch a month at £20 and double the quality.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> or lost the mag how many of use bother to read them from cover to cover lol


Very true. My local library has got better books on what's in the mag. And you can find even more info on the internet than the mag has too.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ugh, just woke up. I really shouldn't drink before going to bed my head is banging.
> Stuart don't forget to post pictures when your subscription arrives. I have to agree though no. 13 is just the same case/crown/bezel from the froggy but with a different face. It will be interesting to see what they do with issue 18 though.
> ITMW, did your parcel turn up mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yes mate the smith is beyond my control to fix It needs a professional to strip and rebuilt and give it a good clean I just don't have the right tools to do that .. but the lucerne I have fix and is work I am just time checking it now it's a pity I bought them for the smith and the Lucerne was just part of the deal so wish I had luck out with the smith instead lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes mate the smith is beyond my control to fix It needs a professional to strip and rebuilt and give it a good clean I just don't have the right tools to do that .. but the lucerne I have fix and is work I am just time checking it now it's a pity I bought them for the smith and the Lucerne was just part of the deal so wish I had luck out with the smith instead lol


That's a shame mate. Glad they turned up though, I drove hell for leather to get to work early. How bad is the smiths ? Are you sure you can't fix it yourself ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> They perhaps should have stuck to 1 issue per month?
> 
> May have upped the quality a little?


I'm sure i said that about 17,000 posts ago and got shot down in flames!! lol 1 watch per month, £20 per issue, 40 issues, would have been more realistic

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a shame mate. Glad they turned up though, I drove hell for leather to get to work early. How bad is the smiths ? Are you sure you can't fix it yourself ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


its been overwound and it jammed up around the winder but you can make it tick by playing with the balance wheel


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No packages today roasting at work cat screaming for attention and em watches thats all I need only joking of course afternoon all


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> its been overwound and it jammed up around the winder but you can make it tick by playing with the balance wheel


can't you unwind the main spring?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> can't you unwind the main spring?


 have not got the right tools to strip it to do that  need to get a proper set of watch maker screwdrivers


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have not got the right tools to strip it to do that  need to get a proper set of watch maker screwdrivers


you don't always need to strip the watch down, try this..........

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...381632&type=2&theater&notif_t=video_processed


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you don't always need to strip the watch down, try this..........
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...381632&type=2&theater&notif_t=video_processed


well that will come in very handed but I can't see it on this model


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well that will come in very handed but I can't see it on this model


ahh, that's a shame


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ahh, that's a shame


what watch was that


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what watch was that


the little russian one with the flag ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> the little russian one with the flag ;-)


 the one I had ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the one I had ?


yup, that's the one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone watching the programme on bbc 2? Honey bees 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Anyone watching the programme on bbc 2? Honey bees
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I was watching mythbusters but it's beause I have a thing for kari_byron lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I was watching mythbusters but it's beause I have a thing for kari_byron lol


Might start watching that myself!!









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Might start watching that myself!!
> 
> View attachment 1571583
> 
> ...


oh yes


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Might start watching that myself!!
> 
> View attachment 1571583
> 
> ...


why have I never heard of this person b4? lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Not just me who has a crush on Kari, then. I knew you lot were like minded but didn't realise we had so much in common!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> why have I never heard of this person b4? lol


check it she's hot and got brain's an she's like a total va va vroom lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Haha got to love this thread. . From honey bees to a honey's boobs in a few posts 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Haha got to love this thread. . From honey bees to a honey's boobs in a few posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I *knew *there were tits on that programme - other than the bearded tit and the tit in the stupid beret...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

A hot girlie who likes messing with machines, guns, and bikes, I thought they only existed in man cave heaven! lol


Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Might start watching that myself!!
> 
> View attachment 1571583
> 
> ...


Omg. Just when I think this thread has given me everything it can.....it delivers yet again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Evening all, been a bit quiet as we've been looking after two of our granddaughters for four days ( 3 and 12) whilst their parents have been on a short break for their anniversary. I'm sure many of you will emphasise with trying to keep up with a 3 year old who has more energy than a nuclear power station! And to cap it all back to work today with a hot and sticky day's work in London, could have done without that I can tell you. 
Tried to keep up with the thread before falling asleep each night, not much biscuit action going on....

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> Omg. Just when I think this thread has given me everything it can.....it delivers yet again!


WUS postman calling.....

Try watching Sin City Motors on Dave
She's in it...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> WUS postman calling.....
> 
> Try watching Sin City Motors on Dave
> She's in it...
> ...


Tats.....hmm.....no ta. Makes her look like a wrestler, or sailor - sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> WUS postman calling.....
> 
> Try watching Sin City Motors on Dave
> She's in it...
> ...


Yes, but, it's the skin desecration that's a big turn off for me. I know that's a very personal thing, but seriously, how can someone so good looking think that makes them look any better?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Yes, but, it's the skin desecration that's a big turn off for me. I know that's a very personal thing, but seriously, how can someone so good looking think that makes them look any better?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


 So say all of us spoiled


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

lmao....lol. I'd love to see any of you lot turn it down..... lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> lmao....lol. I'd love to see any of you lot turn it down..... lol


 sorry to me thats just a complete turn off give me Claudia Schiffer any day of the week although twenty odd years of a difference


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> sorry to me thats just a complete turn off give me Claudia Schiffer any day of the week although twenty odd years of a difference


I was jesting, hence all the lols. Not sure about Claudia, maybe 20 years ago, she's looking her age now.

Did anyone see that pic of Elle MacPherson, tho? Wow, she's 50.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I was jesting, hence all the lols. Not sure about Claudia, maybe 20 years ago, she's looking her age now.
> 
> Did anyone see that pic of Elle MacPherson, tho? Wow, she's 50.
> 
> View attachment 1571652


 Getting closer


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Amy Adams


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> sorry to me thats just a complete turn off give me Claudia Schiffer any day of the week although twenty odd years of a difference


NOW you're talking! When she did those H&M adverts up on billboards I nearly had a few driving accidents, phoaw... And she still looks just as good today.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Android watches special on ideal world ch 22

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Android watches special on ideal world ch 22
> 
> chico


Do they send back all your private data to the googlesnoops?
I've just deleted Chrome from my pc, deleted my youtube account and binned the two Android tablets I had, because Google are about as honest as a three pound note.
Would defo have misgivings about an Android watch. Still, each to their own.

Edit: You mean the AndroidUSA watches, not the Google "Android" watches. But £120 to £280 on ideal tv? For a quartz fashion watch?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> One thing I keep forgetting is that these watches are there to sell the magazine. To that end, the more expensive the watch is to make, the less profit there is for the costs of the magazine.
> I doubt we'll ever see a subdial on any EM watches due to the cost involved. Sadly, I think that'll be the same case with crown guards on the Panny copies.


I think, as a series to get people interested in watches, it's working. Pity about thr quality on some.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> So say all of us spoiled


not all of us! I love a woman with tats! ;-) within reason of course lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> not all of us! I love a woman with tats! ;-) within reason of course lol


I was just thinking, I'd pee meself laughing if anyone here pulled that Kari bird and when you got her unpeeled found a load of tatts underneath!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Android watches special on ideal world ch 22
> 
> chico


I love the slogan on that Ideal TV website - 
Items Live On Air
I'd be living on air too, if I had to pay those prices....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Italian Diver fans: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1060522


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I was just thinking, I'd pee meself laughing if anyone here pulled that Kari bird and when you got her unpeeled found a load of tatts underneath!


I've just googled her and she does indeed have a tattoo! that's a shame innit lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> Italian Diver fans: $13 Curren Pam homage


Doesn't ship to UK. Nice though.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Doesn't ship to UK. Nice though.


They'll arrive on uk site soon I expect.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Do they send back all your private data to the googlesnoops?
> I've just deleted Chrome from my pc, deleted my youtube account and binned the two Android tablets I had, because Google are about as honest as a three pound note.
> Would defo have misgivings about an Android watch. Still, each to their own.
> 
> ...


lol i was wondering about the google bashing!! lol Not my cup of tea either mate but i know sharky was looking at them

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just googled her and she does indeed have a tattoo! that's a shame innit lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Every time i click on the link to that curren watch it wont allow me to click on anything in the ad? ships to ireland it seems?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Every time i click on the link to that curren watch it wont allow me to click on anything in the ad? ships to ireland it seems?


I had the same issue, but thought it was just me. Had to open a new tab, as the links aren't opening as they should.

Even on this link it won't open the Excluded Countries link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/111393044614


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Every time i click on the link to that curren watch it wont allow me to click on anything in the ad? ships to ireland it seems?


that happened to me as well pep, i closed the page, tried again then it worked

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

looks ok for 8 quid!!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> lol i was wondering about the google bashing!! lol Not my cup of tea either mate but i know sharky was looking at them
> 
> chico


Yeh, it was a bit confusing cos the Google lot have just announced their _Wear_ Android watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I was just thinking, I'd pee meself laughing if anyone here pulled that Kari bird and when you got her unpeeled found a load of tatts underneath!


 she has one tat on her right hip if I remember right  ivy think it was


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

one last one for the night lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> she has one tat on her right hip if I remember right  ivy think it was


Wouldn't mind following that flower down to the root....


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

The Chic from Sin City has those horrible ear stretching earring things. whatever their called. Imagine those when she is older


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Almost as bad as The Crying Game......

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. Seiko solar pilot for me today - it's pretty handy in the dark too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. Seiko solar pilot for me today - it's pretty handy in the dark too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko lume is brilliant, isn't it.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I had the same issue, but thought it was just me. Had to open a new tab, as the links aren't opening as they should.
> 
> Even on this link it won't open the Excluded Countries link. Luxury Men&apos;s Women Military Brown Leather Calendar Analog Quartz Sports Watches | eBay


I asked the seller if he sells to the UK, he just replied yes no problem, you can buy it ;-)

Edit- shame the black is out of stock lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Edit- shame the black is out of stock lol


the perils of mentioning anything in this thread!! lol

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Ordered a nice watch box this morning and a tissot bracelet for my prc200!

















chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Ordered a nice watch box this morning and a tissot bracelet for my prc200!
> 
> View attachment 1572418
> 
> ...


very nice, you only have 5 watches? lol ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> very nice, you only have 5 watches? lol ;-)


This is only for the top 5 mate!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Out it the garden all morning and I think I'm melting! As we say here ' jaysus it's fierce mild' 

Speaking of sun shine..solar not come yet chico?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys you seen this Video of a Nomos Being Built

Look over the watchmakers' shoulders - YouTube


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys you seen this Video of a Nomos Being Built
> 
> Look over the watchmakers' shoulders - YouTube


That's awesome! I could never do that, be springs and cogs all over the place!

That laser etching was class!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Out it the garden all morning and I think I'm melting! As we say here ' jaysus it's fierce mild'
> 
> Speaking of sun shine..solar not come yet chico?


Na mate, here's the latest tracking info, up here we say "it's f##king melting oot there" lol


Wednesday, July 23, 2014LocationTime 2Processed at SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE17:411Shipment picked upSINGAPORE - SINGAPORE16:06


chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Na mate, here's the latest tracking info, up here we say "it's f##king melting oot there"
> 
> 
> Wednesday, July 23, 2014LocationTime 2Processed at SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE17:411Shipment picked upSINGAPORE - SINGAPORE16:06
> ...


As is worth the wait..hard tho lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> As is worth the wait..hard tho lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


sure will be mate, really looking forward to this one!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's awesome! I could never do that, be springs and cogs all over the place!
> 
> That laser etching was class!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah love the laser at the end lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I got the plumbers in fixing my water tank looks like I had some cowboys in.. in the past lol I am glad I am cover the way he laugh when he saw it lol ...  it sounded like an expensive laugh


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

good news you don't have to shell out for the repairs mate!! 

my solar has departed singapore!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> good news you don't have to shell out for the repairs mate!!
> 
> my solar has departed singapore!!
> 
> chico


Wooohooo 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> good news you don't have to shell out for the repairs mate!!
> 
> my solar has departed singapore!!
> 
> chico


lol yeah good news indeed  so how's the itch lol not to long wait I hope for you mate


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Loving Freebie at the moment.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol yeah good news indeed  so how's the itch lol not to long wait I hope for you mate


Fingers crossed mate, hopefully have it for monday

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here's hoping mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well they have taken out the old tank and about a mile of lead pipes and a cap pipe what ever that is and now are putting in new pipe that are the new sizes I thought it was going to be a ten minute job lol I have just checked that I am cover for all the pipes and everything they say yes so I think it's a big sigh of relief and a tenner for them to have a drink lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Fingers crossed mate, hopefully have it for monday
> 
> chico


is it by DHL? I bet you'll have it by the weekend! mine took less than 3 days once DHL had it! ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> is it by DHL? I bet you'll have it by the weekend! mine took less than 3 days once DHL had it! ;-)


Yeah mate it's DHL, i just said monday hoping it arrives before then!! lol

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

DHL are really quick. I had Hong Kong to Uk (via Germany) in two days.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> DHL are really quick. I had Hong Kong to Uk (via Germany) in two days.


lets hope mines is the same then!!

chico


----------



## tomo_leeds (Mar 1, 2014)

Let them weigh the scrap in , that'll buy them a pint!

This ref to itmw post, I'm not too good at this


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> DHL are really quick. I had Hong Kong to Uk (via Germany) in two days.


mine was the same, ordered friday night, delivered monday morning b4 10am! and that's over the weekend!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

tomo_leeds said:


> Let them weigh the scrap in , that'll buy them a pint!
> 
> This ref to itmw post, I'm to good at this


lol never thought of that I got them to have a look at my toilet while I was at it and they fitted a new diaphragm in one place and a membrane and a spring in another unit for free so I gave them a tenner they was at it for four hours in cramp dusty hot like an oven loft space lol felt sorry for them they must have lost two stone up there and they did a good job so they got the scrap and a tenner good luck to them were would I have taken it to scrap it on the bus lol and I think they did a spot on job so worth it . could have cost me a hell of a lot more


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

tomo_leeds said:


> Let them weigh the scrap in , that'll buy them a pint!
> 
> This ref to itmw post, I'm not too good at this


Hey tomo!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

No more watches till the holidays paid for....
Oops!









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Seiko lume is brilliant, isn't it.


I've never had a seiko before. I'm genuinely staggered by the lume. It glows nicely during the day when I come in from outdoors. At night the time is legible for at least 6 hours. Unbelievable. Still very happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomo_leeds (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hey tomo!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Hi everyone , taken weeks to catch up with the posts! I've got the MWC up to the Japanese
pilot and as with most disappointed with fake dial on Brit pilot. I've got most of issues from 
the 'bay for usually not much more than cover price including postage, which saved me trailing
round shops looking for them. I've also succumbed to Parnis fever and bought a white dial pilot
from Manbush , though I was after a Garton pilot IWC mk X style which was unfortunately out
of stock. Really happy with Parnis though and can't believe it for the money.
I'll post pictures when I work out how to !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

tomo_leeds said:


> Hi everyone , taken weeks to catch up with the posts! I've got the MWC up to the Japanese
> pilot and as with most disappointed with fake dial on Brit pilot. I've got most of issues from
> the 'bay for usually not much more than cover price including postage, which saved me trailing
> round shops looking for them. I've also succumbed to Parnis fever and bought a white dial pilot
> ...


Welcome back Tomo 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

tomo_leeds said:


> Hi everyone , taken weeks to catch up with the posts! I've got the MWC up to the Japanese
> pilot and as with most disappointed with fake dial on Brit pilot. I've got most of issues from
> the 'bay for usually not much more than cover price including postage, which saved me trailing
> round shops looking for them. I've also succumbed to Parnis fever and bought a white dial pilot
> ...


Nice to see s post from you mate. I thought it had been a while since I seen you in the visitor list?

Is also nice to see the thread influence spreading beyond the regular posters 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hiya tomo mate glad to see ya still around  am now all sorted think I am going for a shower when I have watch keeping up appearances lol I have been having cold baths all week lol like artic cold lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been very busy today got these two watches today

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been very busy today got these two watches today
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


really like the top one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> really like the top one


 thats the Ricoh from India £8.68 auto dates work fine


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

tomo_leeds said:


> Hi everyone , taken weeks to catch up with the posts! I've got the MWC up to the Japanese
> pilot and as with most disappointed with fake dial on Brit pilot. I've got most of issues from
> the 'bay for usually not much more than cover price including postage, which saved me trailing
> round shops looking for them. I've also succumbed to Parnis fever and bought a white dial pilot
> ...


Nice to see you posting again tomo. Now where's kev?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Nice to see you posting again tomo. Now where's kev?


Are you guys watching the opening of the commonwealth games. Me wee Scottish missus is loving it..is funny 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

watching the Bermuda triangle


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

tomo_leeds said:


> Hi everyone , taken weeks to catch up with the posts! I've got the MWC up to the Japanese
> pilot and as with most disappointed with fake dial on Brit pilot. I've got most of issues from
> the 'bay for usually not much more than cover price including postage, which saved me trailing
> round shops looking for them. I've also succumbed to Parnis fever and bought a white dial pilot
> ...


I know the feeling. I just caught up too. I forgot how fast this thread moved.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Went out to see the red arrows and smeagal got out got him right away


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Are you guys watching the opening of the commonwealth games. Me wee Scottish missus is loving it..is funny
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Sat in the garden, watching the sun set, very calm and warm.... and the weather is OK too...

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Went out to see the red arrows and smeagal got out got him right away


Just a flesh wound this time eh ?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Went out to see the red arrows and smeagal got out got him right away


the red arrows were awesome!! right over my house, il try to get the vid posted

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> the red arrows were awesome!! right over my house, il try to get the vid posted
> 
> chico


Is a great show!

I'm waiting for the Proclaimers 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

from my bedroom window, f##king awesome






chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> Just a flesh wound this time eh ?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


That's not a cat, it's a _Wildcat_. They just said it was a normal, housetrained little puddy-tat to get him to buy it.

Smeagal suit....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Did someone mention Seiko lume?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Did someone mention Seiko lume?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the solars lume as good pep?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> is the solars lume as good pep?
> 
> chico


Maybe 90% of the skx's in terms of brightness but seems to last as long.

I think the ray has the best lume of all my watches.

The solar looks great lumed up tho..The chrono hand has a sliver of lume and looks brill sweeping round the dial.

It's kinda amazing that a watch lights up like it does.

I was out in the car today..sunny and we went through a tunnel and the solar was glowing ..lol..is a great feature.. you'll love it 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Of all my dive watches the Monster and the EcoZilla absolutely outstanding in terms of lume both are very, very bright and long lasting. The Solar is also very good, but I'd say that the Ray is definitely in a class below all those others, I always found it's lume a little disappointing.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I was actually going to take a group lume shot of the Monster, Zilla, Solar, and Ray. But unfortunately I can't seem to find my Solar at the moment. I put it down somewhere when I changed the bracelet on it and I can't remember where I've put it for now unfortunately.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

What about the lume on this wee casio 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Did someone mention Seiko lume?  the Seiko 'frankenmonster' was one of my very first purchases a few years ago and the lume on it is still, quite frankly, astounding:


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Did someone mention Seiko lume?  the Seiko 'frankenmonster' was one of my very first purchases a few years ago and the lume on it is still, quite frankly, astounding:


Wow that is impressive!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Kevinw said:


> So far popularity seems to be quite high.
> The first issue disappeared quickly, the second seems to be doing the same trick.
> 
> If the mag seems that popular I wouldn't be surprised at all if the publishers launch in other countries.
> ...


I actually subscribed a few weeks ago here in Sydney after discovering the 2nd issue at my newsagent. Not too keen with the German Flieger but very impressed with the Aussie Diver that came with my back issue of #1. Decent enough to be a beater like everyone else have mentioned.

Interesting enough read and can't really complain for the price.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Wow that is impressive!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I do love it pep . Here she is in daylight, great watch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> I do love it pep . Here she is in daylight, great watch


Very nice MJ, is that a green colour on the bezel?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Very nice MJ, is that a green colour on the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Thanks, no I think it must have been the light reflection, its all stainless.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Thanks, no I think it must have been the light reflection, its all stainless.


Would you trade for that casio I posted?



Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



d3nzi0 said:


> I actually subscribed a few weeks ago here in Sydney after discovering the 2nd issue at my newsagent. Not too keen with the German Flieger but very impressed with the Aussie Diver that came with my back issue of #1. Decent enough to be a beater like everyone else have mentioned.
> 
> Interesting enough read and can't really complain for the price.


That's exactly it - they're good enough beaters for the price, as long as you don't set your standards unrealistically high. I don't think anyone's had one fall apart yet.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Would you trade for that casio I posted?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Hmm let me think about that one....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

MJ_London said:


> Did someone mention Seiko lume?  the Seiko 'frankenmonster' was one of my very first purchases a few years ago and the lume on it is still, quite frankly, astounding:


That's not lume, that's frigging LIGHTING. I have dimmer _lightbulbs _than that.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> That's not lume, that's frigging LIGHTING.


  it does amaze me, and considering its just one of the Seiko '5' sports range too; its a tank of a watch. So glad I got it as you don't seem many of them anymore.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Did someone mention Seiko lume?  the Seiko 'frankenmonster' was one of my very first purchases a few years ago and the lume on it is still, quite frankly, astounding:


I thought my eco drive was bright lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What about the lume on this wee casio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funnily enough I have been looking for one of them to add to my casio collection  I got my 1054 on at the minute


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, my monster arrived this morning so I will be testing it today, took the stock rubber of as it had way too much dna on it for my liking lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, my monster arrived this morning so I will be testing it today, took the stock rubber of as it had way too much dna on it for my liking lol


 me likey


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Latest EMs arrived with details of the next one after these 2 and the next special edition - which I think I'll get. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Latest EMs arrived with details of the next one after these 2 and the next special edition - which I think I'll get.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow a braclet! Bezel?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Out and about looking for fence stain. My day very much set. 30 fence panels and a shed to do 

Felt like a G day so went with this..










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow a braclet! Bezel?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


and they say it rotating ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and they say it rotating ?


Be interesting to see what the quality is like?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Be interesting to see what the quality is like?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I still think it takes the p**s that the 'subscribers discount' is one whole pound lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> I still think it takes the p**s that the 'subscribers discount' is one whole pound lol


Yeah pay 20 quid a month for a 1 quid bonus 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Be interesting to see what the quality is like?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 if it's pizza quality I mite get two if I see them ?  I have been looking for a Seiko that looks very similar to that so yeah


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Just in case anybody can stay awake long enough.
British paratrooper.








Sandblast finish, 38/43 mm case, brown leather 18mm strap. Lume on hands ony.

German Comando.








Polished finish 40/45mm case, black canvas 20mm strap. Lume on hands only.
And because they're the same case and strap, side by side with the Froggy...








Hands, face and bezel differ.
Just for comparison. Withe the Subby too...









Sorry if offend, other opinions are available. 

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Just in case anybody can stay awake long enough.
> British paratrooper.
> 
> 
> ...


got to be honest the far right one looks the best in my opinion


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Just in case anybody can stay awake long enough.
> British paratrooper.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice write up. I think all opinions are welcome here. Some of the watches do have a look and some merit to them but I can't justify buying any myself and the 15.99 euro price here in Eire isn't a help either.

Is important to stay on topic now and then too 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nice write up. I think all opinions are welcome here. Some of the watches do have a look and some merit to them but I can't justify buying any myself and the 15.99 euro price here in Eire isn't a help either.
> 
> Is important to stay on topic now and then too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 very true pep mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what should I do with these hmmm .. keep it clean yes fake dial


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Am I the only one that's finding it hard to distinguish the more recent offerings?
I can recognise a Pizza, or a Putin, or a Lufty. But the last three, if I saw them on your wrist, I couldn't tell you which watch they were.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Am I the only one that's finding it hard to distinguish the more recent offerings?
> I can recognise a Pizza, or a Putin, or a Lufty. But the last three, if I saw them on your wrist, I couldn't tell you which watch they were.


Yes, I agree. they are all much of a muchness (as I remember some really old folks saying) lol only a few really stand out.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Am I the only one that's finding it hard to distinguish the more recent offerings?
> I can recognise a Pizza, or a Putin, or a Lufty. But the last three, if I saw them on your wrist, I couldn't tell you which watch they were.


got to agree with you there mate, i like the look of the oz diver with the bracelet, not enough to buy it though i'm afraid!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Am I the only one that's finding it hard to distinguish the more recent offerings?
> I can recognise a Pizza, or a Putin, or a Lufty. But the last three, if I saw them on your wrist, I couldn't tell you which watch they were.


 that mite suit people because I think it was Stuart said he like one of them but wish they chose a different dial for the goalie so I think Stuart mite like this one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> what should I do with these hmmm .. keep it clean yes fake dial


You could ask EM if they want them for prototypes for forthcoming issues!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> got to agree with you there mate, i like the look of the oz diver with the bracelet, not enough to buy it though i'm afraid!!
> 
> chico


 I am intrigue with this one think it needs a closer look I think I mite take a closer look when is that one out


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Latest EMs arrived with details of the next one after these 2 and the next special edition - which I think I'll get.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll go for the divers special, just to see what it's like, but I bet it's not waterproof!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I am intrigue with this one think it needs a closer look I think I mite take a closer look when is that one out





theoldwoman said:


> I'll go for the divers special, just to see what it's like, but I bet it's not waterproof!


If the case & bracelet are solid stainless steel and it's got a rotating bezel then it could be good value for money, but it's a big IF!!

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If the case & bracelet are solid stainless steel and it's got a rotating bezel then it could be good value for money, but it's a big IF!!
> 
> chico


And a date window, 
Due to the fact I've preordered the specials as part of the subscription, I don't get any warning of when they're due. Just a swift kick in the bank balance and a week later...

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> And a date window,
> Due to the fact I've preordered the specials as part of the subscription, I don't get any warning of when they're due. Just a swift kick in the bank balance and a week later...
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Let's hope this one turns out to be decent quality.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Let's hope this one turns out to be decent quality.
> 
> chico


Something tells me it still won't be as good as a Soki lol, on plus note manbush got my parnis back on monday. it's took 3 days to sort it out but it looks like he can get the silver one! but it won't be sent out till Sunday!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If the case & bracelet are solid stainless steel and it's got a rotating bezel then it could be good value for money, but it's a big IF!!
> 
> chico


I mite risk getting to if I can I did with the pizza and was happy I did so yeah


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> And a date window,
> Due to the fact I've preordered the specials as part of the subscription, I don't get any warning of when they're due. Just a swift kick in the bank balance and a week later...
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


well the last special they did ... did it not have a working sub-dial if it did it would not be much harder to do a date window that worked


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

David Church said:


> Just in case anybody can stay awake long enough.
> British paratrooper.
> Sandblast finish, 38/43 mm case, brown leather 18mm strap. Lume on hands ony.
> 
> ...


Nice review - Thx for taking the time to post. Not for me TBH but will if another reaches standard of the Italian diver.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well the last special they did ... did it not have a working sub-dial if it did it would not be much harder to do a date window that worked


Yes the pocket watch had a seconds subdial. The irony of it arriving with the fake-dialled raf watch was not lost on me, but I think a date movement is quite a lot more complex than a subdial tbh

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The diver looks better, but bet it is on a folded link bracelet like Soki. For 23 quid you can have a solid steel Bagelsport sub, Daytona or mil gauss, with solid link bracelet and stainless steel construction, with mechanical movement.


----------



## w2w (Mar 10, 2009)

David Church said:


> And a date window,
> Due to the fact I've preordered the specials as part of the subscription, I don't get any warning of when they're due. Just a swift kick in the bank balance and a week later...
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


I'm glad that I didn't tick that particular box. The Aussie diver LOOKS decent enough but we all know that it will be crap once it arrives

I've finally sent the cancellation email. I notice that it makes you give 28 days notice, so it looks as if I'll get next month's 2 same case-different dial efforts before they stop sending


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Yes the pocket watch had a seconds subdial. The irony of it arriving with the fake-dialled raf watch was not lost on me, but I think a date movement is quite a lot more complex than a subdial tbh
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


 I would have thought it the other way round as you see many watches with a date window at the three but not so many with the six o'clock sub-dial


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here is a date window on a quartz it a simple double lever


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Something tells me it still won't be as good as a Soki lol, on plus note manbush got my parnis back on monday. it's took 3 days to sort it out but it looks like he can get the silver one! but it won't be sent out till Sunday!


Are u going for the silver one??

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The special edition one looks pretty nice, but for the €25-27 they charge for it here I think I'll pass.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> The special edition one looks pretty nice, but for the €25-27 they charge for it here I think I'll pass.


 well if I get one an I don't like it... it mite be up for trade or sale lol still don't know when it should be in tho


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Are u going for the silver one??
> 
> chico


Yeah, I thought it'd make a change from the white one I've already got


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well if I get one an I don't like it... it mite be up for trade or sale lol still don't know when it should be in tho


according to the leaflet it should be in the stores from 21st August


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> according to the leaflet it should be in the stores from 21st August


 one less costa coffee each morning lol for the month should pay for them lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Warm again today watched the opening ceremony last night Subo was dreadful at mull of kintyre dont like the song anyway heard red arrows but did not see them pass to many trees at the rear of the house fireworks heard and saw flashes in sky and I live in knightswood went to bed at 12.30 and up at 5.30 wish l had turned off the box earlier.Not gett any of ems watches,put the snowflake watch in to clydebank yesterday after work will pick it hopefully Saturday in working order i hope


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> The diver looks better, but bet it is on a folded link bracelet like Soki. For 23 quid you can have a solid steel Bagelsport sub, Daytona or mil gauss, with solid link bracelet and stainless steel construction, with mechanical movement.


^^^ This exactly. For the same money you'll be able to get something that is probably vastly superior in terms of construction quality. EM aren't really in this to provide you with value for money in the same way that the Chinese homage manufactures are. Look at how they are basically selling you the same watch over and over again with those three separated at birth divers.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Am I alone in thinking the Israeli naval watch has a little bit of a 'monster' look to it? 
I'm looking forward to that one. 
Of the latest ones - the British paratrooper I was looking forward to - now I've seen it in the flesh think it looks a bit 'plasticky'
The German commander tho I'm impressed with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Am I alone in thinking the Israeli naval watch has a little bit of a 'monster' look to it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my first thought when I saw it.

I've been having a look at the magazines while in Easons picking up copies of Retro Gamer. None of them have really caught my eye.

I've just been putting the money aside to save up for a watch and to build my own arcade cabinet.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The diver looks better, but bet it is on a folded link bracelet like Soki. For 23 quid you can have a solid steel Bagelsport sub, Daytona or mil gauss, with solid link bracelet and stainless steel construction, with mechanical movement.


 but you are forgetting the idea is to interest people in different design of military watches and they are dong this in some better then other the three brothers would not bother with but the metal diver has spiked my interest which is what it suppose to do and SOME PEOPLE seem ardent in forgetting this maybe it help their point of view if we do two hmmm


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but you are forgetting the idea is to interest people in different design of military watches and they are dong this in some better then other the three brothers would not bother with but the metal diver has spiked my interest which is what it suppose to do and SOME PEOPLE seem ardent in forgetting this maybe it help their point of view if we do two hmmm


I will add, that other than the two universal favourites, that metal diver looks like the best watch they have produced so far, and compared to what you would get on the Hugh street for the money, it looks good value. Argos sell £80 Seikos with rattle folded link bracelets. It will sell well.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> but you are forgetting the idea is to interest people in different design of military watches and they are dong this in some better then other the three brothers would not bother with but the metal diver has spiked my interest which is what it suppose to do and SOME PEOPLE seem ardent in forgetting this maybe it help their point of view if we do two hmmm


You appear to have made a spelling mistake there. You accidentally put SOME PEOPLE when you obviously to put ShaggyDog. I know, it's an easy mistake to make..

And besides, I thought the point was for Eaglemoss to get you hooked into buying the magazine each edition and paying your £10 for 80 issues, ie the whole of the collection. If the point was to get you interested in watches and then move onto other stuff it would be a bit of a fail on the part of the publisher.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You appear to have made a spelling mistake there. You accidentally put SOME PEOPLE when you obviously to put ShaggyDog. I know, it's an easy mistake to make..


lol yeah it something we seem to bash our heads on ant it mate  but all's fair in love and watch collecting haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> And besides, I thought the point was for Eaglemoss to get you hooked into buying the magazine each edition and paying your £10 for 80 issues, ie the whole of the collection. If the point was to get you interested in watches and then move onto other stuff it would be a bit of a fail on the part of the publisher.


 not if they was planning on bring out different ranges of watches like Russian watches then German watches then Italian and so on


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

It's easy to forget - they're not supposed to be just 'cheap watches'. They're a collection of magazines about watches with example replicas. I don't think the idea is that you like them all. If you were collecting Star Trek figures would you be raving about every character you received every month? Probably not. Some characters would be of interest - some not so. Similarly with the military collection some interest, some don't - but it's a collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not if they was planning on bring out different ranges of watches like Russian watches then German watches then Italian and so on


Lol replica Vostoks. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It's easy to forget - they're not supposed to be just 'cheap watches'. They're a collection of magazines about watches with example replicas. I don't think the idea is that you like them all. If you were collecting Star Trek figures would you be raving about every character you received every month? Probably not. Some characters would be of interest - some not so. Similarly with the military collection some interest, some don't - but it's a collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes I like how you have said that... that Is a very good example they have slip from collecting in to some thing quite different I do believe they was intended to sit in their boxes and look pretty and that was it  I would not take my he-man out of the box lol


----------



## tomo_leeds (Mar 1, 2014)

Finally managed to upload some pics , ie no picture it didn't happen lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lol replica Vostoks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lol I'm sure I have seem them some where lol  but you have poljot slava sekondas but to name a few great Russian watches and if they did do a range of them I would be interest but they would be for display only and would never be worn


----------



## tomo_leeds (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The EM debate continues. 

I just need to clarify that while I'm not a fan of the collection I have complete respect for those who do. 

The whole premiss of this thread was and I hope remains a - positive and non judgemental place to chat about watches? 

I have no time for the elitist bs that appears in some of the other threads you see on here.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The EM debate continues.
> 
> I just need to clarify that while I'm not a fan of the collection I have complete respect for those who do.
> 
> ...


Well said

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> The EM debate continues.
> 
> I just need to clarify that while I'm not a fan of the collection I have complete respect for those who do.
> 
> ...


Well said. I take a watch on its own merits and what I think of it, than on the name on the dial.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

tomo_leeds said:


> View attachment 1573721
> View attachment 1573722
> View attachment 1573723
> View attachment 1573725
> View attachment 1573726


Tomo you never said you had a Breitling like that, that's a beautiful watch, wow!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Well said. I take a watch on its own merits and what I think of it, than on the name on the dial.


Very true. .I wasn't aiming my post at anyone on this thread, more at myself because I do slag off the EM collection and forget some still collect it and it's the origin of the thread...

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Tomo you never said you had a Breitling like that, that's a beautiful watch, wow!


Tomo hasn't posted very often shaggy. Not to be mistaken for tomo _ murphy

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I think if was ONLY into military watches I'd probably still collect the EM watches. they don't do too bad trying to copy the originals. My thing is just watches, mainly to wear, not to display. This is why I cancelled my collection as I was originally going to wear them until my eyes were opened to so much more! it seems silly buying watches that I wont wear, but as a military collection I guess it still has merit ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Very true. .I wasn't aiming my post at anyone on this thread, more at myself because I do slag off the EM collection and forget some still collect it and it's the origin of the thread...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I think the lively debate about mwc watches is a wonderful thing if keep with-in polite bounds and the freedom to speak of such things with out being told to forget this s##t and move on  I think we have a wonderful open and friendly spaces we use that's is what keeps me coming back


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Very true. .I wasn't aiming my post at anyone on this thread, more at myself because I do slag off the EM collection and forget some still collect it and it's the origin of the thread...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That's okay mate, I knew it wasn't aimed at anyone. I've never seen anyone diss a watch here because it's a lesser-known name - if any get dissed, it's because there's something wrong with it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh I see Pep, we've got two Tomo's on here, Murphy and Leeds! I don't think I'd have even noticed they were different people if you hadn't pointed that out!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's okay mate, I knew it wasn't aimed at anyone. I've never seen anyone diss a watch here because it's a lesser-known name - if any get dissed, it's because there's something wrong with it.


I don't think anyone on this thread or indeed F71 gets a collection together without a huge amount of effort and work. Makes it that much more special I feel?

Slower and a much more focused view on what to add to your collection, mostly due to being penniless 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is there not another tomo as well ? I got it in my head there was three of them lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think if was ONLY into military watches I'd probably still collect the EM watches. they don't do too bad trying to copy the originals. My thing is just watches, mainly to wear, not to display. This is why I cancelled my collection as I was originally going to wear them until my eyes were opened to so much more! it seems silly buying watches that I wont wear, but as a military collection I guess it still has merit ;-)


My sentiments exactly, but kudos to the guys keeping up with their subscription cause they will look awesome as a collection on display.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Oh I see Pep, we've got two Tomo's on here, Murphy and Leeds! I don't think I'd have even noticed they were different people if you hadn't pointed that out!


Haha..yeah..tomo _ leeds has appeared in the visitor list since the thread began and I have tried a few times to attract him in to post.

Tomo _ Murphy is a dubliner like myself

A little uncanny they both put an under score after the tomo_ 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha..yeah..tomo _ leeds has appeared in the visitor list since the thread began and I have tried a few times to attract him in to post.
> 
> Tomo _ Murphy is a dubliner like myself
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


there's quite a few that have been in the visitor list from the start that pop In and some times say hello they would be more then welcome to stay longer for a chat 

saying that anyone is welcome new or old to come and say hi


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> My sentiments exactly, but kudos to the guys keeping up with their subscription cause they will look awesome as a collection on display.
> 
> chico


I dread to think how many display boxes they'll have at the end of the collection. It's 80 watches, 26 a year, but we're only ten watches in and there's already been 2 specials in 5 months. 
At this rate, by the end of the 3 and a bit years of collecting, I think there'll be over 100 watches to cram into display cases.

e.g. "Look at my EM collection"........ *pulls out nineteen display cases* lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is there not another tomo as well ? I got it in my head there was three of them lol


Tomo_smeagal, 
Tomo_isthatmywatch
Tomo_pepparami
Tomo_sharkyfisher
Tomo_shaggydog
Tomo_richmondmike
Tomo_chicolabronse
Tomo_airfixer
Tomo_watchsmeller
Tomo_theoldwoman
Tomo_chrono555
Tomo_merlin

Any other tomos on here? Lol

Did I forget any

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

It is quite odd how similar the names are. It confused me for a second too. I had forgotten there were two Tomos in the thread.

I had a look at the Panerai display in the window of Weirs on Grafton street a couple of days ago. Well out of my price range, but they look great. Parnis-shop are selling a copy of the 60mm version that Sylvester Stallone has. It'd would probably look like a wall clock on my arm ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> It is quite odd how similar the names are. It confused me for a second too. I had forgotten there were two Tomos in the thread.
> 
> I had a look at the Panerai display in the window of Weirs on Grafton street a couple of days ago. Well out of my price range, but they look great. Parnis-shop are selling a copy of the 60mm version that Sylvester Stallone has. It'd would probably look like a wall clock on my arm ....


You'll get a chance to find out, cos issue 18 is the EM version of it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Tomo_smeagal,
> Tomo_isthatmywatch
> Tomo_pepparami
> Tomo_sharkyfisher
> ...


Tomo _ biffa 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Tomo _ biffa
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I wonder if he's calmed down yet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Not that we need it but I do wonder if this thread is ever visited by moderators? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You'll get a chance to find out, cos issue 18 is the EM version of it.


 we hope


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not that we need it but I do wonder if this thread is ever visited by moderators?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 yeah but they take one look and go gee where to start get a head ache and leave quietly before being seen haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok let's get back on 'topic'...

Oh wait....












Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> I wonder if he's calmed down yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doubt it. Since when does anyone ever calm down from "barking?"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Doubt it. Since when does anyone ever calm down from "barking?"


well I thought this haha


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I haven't bought any em watches since the lufty but because of this thread I started collecting watches

I probably won't be buying any more em watches but ill def be staying in this thread


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Another medal not to bad, had early bath not sent off, early night after late night last night, The Westend watch co that I got is running faster than the athaletics at HAMPDEN very dissapointed with it as I could have got two watches from India for the price i paid anyway off for a early night


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

New strap for my seiko


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

my solar has landed in Leipzig, germany! it's getting closer!!!

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

And a loom band to match my car


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> New strap for my seiko


Saturday maybe? 


chicolabronse said:


> my solar has landed in Leipzig, germany! it's getting closer!!!
> 
> chico


Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> New strap for my seiko


Nice combo bud..great aul watches the mumbai 5s

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I can see myself getting loads of them lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Saturday maybe?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Hope so mate!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I can see myself getting loads of them lol


Check out the seiko SNK 089..They going very cheap now..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Check out the seiko SNK 089..They going very cheap now..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Wheres the best place to get them?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Wheres the best place to get them?


They have them on creation and Amazon. .and the bay...They nice autos. I think you'd like them

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> And a loom band to match my car


Make sure it's nice and loose. Wouldn't want bits of you going black. Especially the bit that stops your watch falling off.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They have them on creation and Amazon. .and the bay...They nice autos. I think you'd like them
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Thanks I'll have a look now


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Check out the seiko SNK 089..They going very cheap now..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Do you mean the 809? Been watching the SNK80... Series prices on amazon. The green blue and beige versions are under £50

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Do you mean the 809? Been watching the SNK80... Series prices on amazon. The green blue and beige versions are under £50
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Oops yes..let's hope blanchy isn't on a wild goose chase

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this one is going for a song on the bay at the minute


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I like this one a lot. (Amazon pic)









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Collection.watches seem to have moved up in the world of watch "refurbishment". The ebay seller that I bought my repainted HMT from are now selling repainted "Tissots" for the low, low price of €150ish.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Collection.watches seem to have moved up in the world of watch "refurbishment". The ebay seller that I bought my repainted HMT from are now selling repainted "Tissots" for the low, low price of €150ish.


Mmm. I used to have a 'refurbished' Rolex. The parts had been replaced by new, aftermarket items. Including the movement and the dial. And the case...

Edit: this is a joke


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all, PR the day (again)

solar is in the east midlands, estimated delivery by the end of the day!!

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Na mate, here's the latest tracking info, up here we say "it's f##king melting oot there" lol
> 
> 
> Wednesday, July 23, 2014LocationTime 2Processed at SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE17:411Shipment picked upSINGAPORE - SINGAPORE16:06
> ...


Should be here today?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Someone on the Facebook divers page was selling these so I thought I'd have a go at making one,


There's a facebook diver's page? Can you share the link please, thanks


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay! Australian Special looks good, too!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Israeli Naval Commando. Very nice!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Latest EMs arrived with details of the next one after these 2 and the next special edition - which I think I'll get.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But, hang on a minute, we've already had the Aussie diver, Issue #7, the Sheila









That special looks nothing like the Sheila, or the Droz Supercompressor, it's more like a Seiko 5 than anything else.

Does it resemble any other Aussie military watch?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> There's a facebook diver's page? Can you share the link please, thanks


Here it is, https://www.facebook.com/groups/DiversWatches/?fref=nf , there are a few shall we say snobs lurking about on it, you know the sort, "what's that sh** you're wearing? my rolex is much better" type people! ;-)


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm gonna need a new binder after the next delivery.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> But, hang on a minute, we've already had the Aussie diver, Issue #7, the Sheila
> 
> View attachment 1574304
> 
> ...


Aye, I can't imagine many divers having metal bracelets?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

German Naval Commander. I like. Better than The French navy, nearly as good as Subby!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> German Naval Commander. I like. Better than The French navy, nearly as good as Subby!


 lol I said you would haha  morning mate how's you then good I hope


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here it is, https://www.facebook.com/groups/DiversWatches/?fref=nf , there are a few shall we say snobs lurking about on it, you know the sort, "what's that sh** you're wearing? my rolex is much better" type people! ;-)


We'll see how they like the blufty, that's going to be my AnyWatchFriday post 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We'll see how they like the blufty, that's going to be my AnyWatchFriday post
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


haha, go for it. you never know they may like it lol, maybe not Jon tho lol ;-)


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

They are starting to look a little samey, but yeah, really liking them.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> haha, go for it. you never know they may like it lol, maybe not Jon tho lol ;-)


I think most are ok on there..like here you get the odd gobshite lol

Oh and Jon has gone. .good luck to him lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Morning everyone. Been to the pool this morning so I'm wearing my EcoZilla.










I'm going to be having a big clear out of watches so I'll be listing some bits in the sales forum later. I'll give you guys a heads up that I'll be listing a Citizen Titanium Nighthawk, an absolute classic watch and quite hard to find now in titanium. Pm if interested. I've also got a black HMT pilot that I'll give away to anyone of you guys that want it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I will take a look at the dive watch it mite keep me going until I can afford this


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Should be here today?


don't know mate this is the latest info


Friday, July 25, 2014LocationTimePieces 12Shipment on holdEAST MIDLANDS - UK07:08
1 Pieces


11Processed at EAST MIDLANDS - UKEAST MIDLANDS - UK04:39
1 Pieces


10Clearance processing complete at EAST MIDLANDS - UKEAST MIDLANDS - UK04:38

9Arrived at Sort Facility EAST MIDLANDS - UKEAST MIDLANDS - UK03:58
1 Pieces


8Customs status updatedEAST MIDLANDS - UK02:09

7Departed Facility in LEIPZIG - GERMANYLEIPZIG - GERMANY02:49
1 Pieces


 Thursday, July 24, 2014LocationTimePieces 6Processed at LEIPZIG - GERMANYLEIPZIG - GERMANY23:43
1 Pieces


5Arrived at Sort Facility LEIPZIG - GERMANYLEIPZIG - GERMANY22:45
1 Pieces


4Departed Facility in SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE07:21
1 Pieces


3Processed at SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE01:26
1 Pieces


 Wednesday, July 23, 2014LocationTimePieces 2Arrived at Sort Facility SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE21:15
1 Pieces


1Shipment picked upSINGAPORE - SINGAPORE16:06
1 Pieces


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning everyone. Been to the pool this morning so I'm wearing my EcoZilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm after a Pilot if it's not been claimed.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I will take a look at the dive watch it mite keep me going until I can afford this


Oooo, what's that?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Oooo, what's that?


 yeah ant it lol  it's a smiths diver prs-68 and is like about £400-500 new so I hoping give it a six month to a year and I mighty get a good second hand one at a good price but I mighty go for it toward the end of the year anyway


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> I'm after a Pilot if it's not been claimed.


Sure no worries, it's yours. Just PM me your postal details.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sure no worries, it's yours. Just PM me your postal details.


Cheers, PM sent.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here is a date window on a quartz it a simple double lever


Seems like a lot of extra bits to me. 
Back off of the Special Raf pocket watch, simple drive train off of the minute pinion. Secondary pinion to subdial. 
Same size movement as the others. 
Minimal parts required. Loads of quartz watches have subdials, though usually 24hr indices. 
















The blue gear is part of the take-off for the subdial

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Morning all, PR the day (again)
> 
> solar is in the east midlands, estimated delivery by the end of the day!!
> 
> chico


I've seen a few more of the silver sunburst dials online. 
Feeling a lot of jealousy.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> I've seen a few more of the silver sunburst dials online.
> Feeling a lot of jealousy.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


same here, the manbush has them in stock now

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Seems like a lot of extra bits to me.
> Back off of the Special Raf pocket watch, simple drive train off of the minute pinion. Secondary pinion to subdial.
> Same size movement as the others.
> Minimal parts required. Loads of quartz watches have subdials, though usually 24hr indices.
> ...


 it looks like they add the blue cog later yeah deffo em special haha


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got gazebo up and running wearing ricoh its a neat little auto still very warm up here light rain forecast for tomorrow as long as it is not windy.

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Fab weather! Bumper apple crop for me this year..I hope it lasts for my holiday next week!

Japanese Ray at home in a garden 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone long day at work for me today.

Whats the absolute best price I could get a monster for? Second hand would be best because I want to mod it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone long day at work for me today.
> 
> Whats the absolute best price I could get a monster for? Second hand would be best because I want to mod it


Hard to say, they don't come up used very often. Just keep checking and you might get lucky.

No solar yet chico 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks pep I'll probably test it out on something cheap first. I want to paint the dial


----------



## Crisp_Junkie (Jul 25, 2014)

Greetings chaps, been colelcting since issue 1 and have no complaints really, they do what it "says on the tin" and I'm happy... Well except for Issue 8, but I don't think I'm alone in that. 

Reason I signed up?

My newley recieved German Navy number has a hair in it, human (I think) and fortunately not curly. What I want to ask is... How do you strip it down? Got the back off, took the placcy bit out... After that I'm stuck!

Need to remove the crown/winder and lift out the mech and face... Can anyone give me idiot level instructions?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks pep I'll probably test it out on something cheap first. I want to paint the dial


They have a new black, 1st gen monster on creation fro 140?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thats not a bad price I dont think id be brave enough to mod a new watch tho


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Crisp_Junkie said:


> Greetings chaps, been colelcting since issue 1 and have no complaints really, they do what it "says on the tin" and I'm happy... Well except for Issue 8, but I don't think I'm alone in that.
> 
> Reason I signed up?
> 
> ...


ITMYis the man for this CJ..as far as I know theres a dimple you press in to remove the crown?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats not a bad price I dont think id be brave enough to mod a new watch tho


Get the next EM one and try on that?

Seiko Divers Automatic 200m Rubber strap Black Monster SKX779K3

the monster...great value!

Edit...Feck its sold out sorry mate...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Hard to say, they don't come up used very often. Just keep checking and you might get lucky.
> 
> No solar yet chico
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Na mate it's still on hold in the east midlands!!

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Crisp_Junkie said:


> Greetings chaps, been colelcting since issue 1 and have no complaints really, they do what it "says on the tin" and I'm happy... Well except for Issue 8, but I don't think I'm alone in that.
> 
> Reason I signed up?
> 
> ...


Welcome crispy, I hope you like biscuits too, most important on this thread, lol.

Smeagal I think posted a link to a you tube tutorial on how to remove the back and movement, but be warned, some of the MWC have backs that are very difficult to refit without a watch press.

Some of us had a go at the pizza (aka Italian diver) to remove the second hand to make them more authentic, that is an awkward one to refit.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Na mate it's still on hold in the east midlands!!
> 
> chico


Thats very long! Hopefully you get it tomorrow


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Thats very long! Hopefully you get it tomorrow


According to the tracking it missed the next cycle in the shipping progress, fingers crossed for the morra, should get my watch box tomorrow so that will ease the stress!! lol

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> According to the tracking it missed the next cycle in the shipping progress, fingers crossed for the morra, should get my watch box tomorrow so that will ease the stress!! lol
> 
> chico


Hope it does, the waiting is agony.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Hope it does, the waiting is agony.


Sure is mate, i must have pressed the refresh button on the DHL page about a thousand times the day!! lol

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone long day at work for me today.
> 
> Whats the absolute best price I could get a monster for? Second hand would be best because I want to mod it


I think I was lucky to pick mine up for £77 on ebay, just keep looking


----------



## Crisp_Junkie (Jul 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Welcome crispy, I hope you like biscuits too, most important on this thread, lol.
> 
> Smeagal I think posted a link to a you tube tutorial on how to remove the back and movement, but be warned, some of the MWC have backs that are very difficult to refit without a watch press.
> 
> Some of us had a go at the pizza (aka Italian diver) to remove the second hand to make them more authentic, that is an awkward one to refit.


Cheers for that (and pepperami also).

Got the back off & on again today okay but couldn't work out how to move anything else and didn't want to force anything.

It's just annoying, watch works fine but I'd like to get it cleared out.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Get the next EM one and try on that?
> 
> Seiko Divers Automatic 200m Rubber strap Black Monster SKX779K3
> 
> ...


I might just get another vintage seiko to try it on lol

Ah I cant spend that much on a watch now im going on hols next week so im penny pinching


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Crisp_Junkie said:


> Greetings chaps, been colelcting since issue 1 and have no complaints really, they do what it "says on the tin" and I'm happy... Well except for Issue 8, but I don't think I'm alone in that.
> 
> Reason I signed up?
> 
> ...


hey mate their should be a dimple and you need to press it in and pull out the crown ..but make sure to pull the crown out like you are changing the time first and depress the dimple when inserting it too  here is the dimple in the circle


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Crisp_Junkie said:


> Cheers for that (and pepperami also).
> 
> Got the back off & on again today okay but couldn't work out how to move anything else and didn't want to force anything.
> 
> It's just annoying, watch works fine but I'd like to get it cleared out.


there's a little dimple near where the stem enters the movement, pull out the crown to setting position, then while pressing the dimple pull the crown further and it should just slide out. press the dimple while re inserting the crown to put it back in ;-)

Edit ITMW beat me to it lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Crisp_Junkie said:


> Greetings chaps, been colelcting since issue 1 and have no complaints really, they do what it "says on the tin" and I'm happy... Well except for Issue 8, but I don't think I'm alone in that.
> 
> Reason I signed up?
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS CJ i found this pic ITMW posted in the review thread, i'm positive the part circled is the dimple you press to remove the stem

EDIT itmw to the rescue!! lol









chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I dunno you wait ages for a picture of a dimple then 3 turn up at once


Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

We just had a power cut. Power was out in random places all around the country apparently. After about an hour with no power, I decided to dig out my old Mini Maglite (which I just fixed, conveniently enough) and as soon as I opened the case, the power came back on.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Alanis Morrisette 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Alanis Morrisette
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 huh ?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> huh ?


Isn't it ironic?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Isn't it ironic?


is it the jagged little pill song ? never really listen to her did she not play god in the dogma film ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*sings* - "It's like a pubic hair on your new EM watch, isn't it Ironic... "


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is it the jagged little pill song ? never really listen to her did she not play god in the dogma film ?


Yeah Morgan Freeman turned down the role 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah Morgan Freeman turned down the role
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


but he did play god in evan almighty yeah I kind of like dogma got some famous faces in that like silent bob lol


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think I was lucky to pick mine up for £77 on ebay, just keep looking


Bargain!  They usually go for around £100 on eBay, sometimes less if with rubber strap instead of bracelet. What mod are you planning Blanchy?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wife came downstairs started bossing me about to tidy up, I wish she had stayed upstairs now I think I will get the stair lift removed


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

MJ_London said:


> Bargain!  They usually go for around £100 on eBay, sometimes less if with rubber strap instead of bracelet. What mod are you planning Blanchy?


I want to paint the face to match my car 

Although I dont think id risk it on a monster looking at the prices of them.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> I want to paint the face to match my car
> 
> Although I dont think id risk it on a monster looking at the prices of them.


What about this Nautica blanchy??

Nautica Men's Watch A14605G with Green Dial and Green Resin Strap: Nautica: Amazon.co.uk: Watches









chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I want to paint the face to match my car
> 
> Although I dont think id risk it on a monster looking at the prices of them.


What are the Sokis selling for now? You could pick up one of those and change the bezel ring or paint the face.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I want to paint the face to match my car
> 
> Although I dont think id risk it on a monster looking at the prices of them.


how about this then mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> how about this then mate


Nothing to see here, move along, move along!!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey chico I did a lume comparison

Ray - 009 - Solar










I'll let you decide which is best 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> mate i would delete that link if i were u!
> 
> chico


lol I would say the same mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Hey chico I did a lume comparison
> 
> Ray - 009 - Solar
> 
> ...


good man pep, i would say not much between the ray and solar, with the 009 a close third!!

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

That nautica is very nice but I think if I was spending that much I would hold out for a monster

I want something I can mod myself too  I wont be modifying the new car so I need to find other things to work on lol the devil makes work for idle hands......

Actually the soki could be the perfect watch to try it on do they have a standard size bezel insert?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but he did play god in evan almighty yeah I kind of like dogma got some famous faces in that like silent bob lol


Kevin smith fans, I knew I was in the right place!



Tomo-Murphy said:


> What are the Sokis selling for now? You could pick up one of those and change the bezel ring or paint the face.


If you need a Soki then let me know, I have one that gets little wrist time (I traded up to a Bagelsport) which deserves a dignified end!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> That nautica is very nice but I think if I was spending that much I would hold out for a monster
> 
> I want something I can mod myself too  I wont be modifying the new car so I need to find other things to work on lol the devil makes work for idle hands......
> 
> Actually the soki could be the perfect watch to try it on do they have a standard size bezel insert?


Quoted the wrong person on previous post... Lemme know if you need a Soki, I have one that I don't wear that deserves a dignified end/new home.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hey chico I did a lume comparison
> 
> Ray - 009 - Solar
> 
> ...


your 009 is a bit slow! ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Goodbye, dear friend, Blanchy will take care of you now...










In other news, this is as big as Soki...


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like my old spider friend from many pages ago found his way onto a boat bound for the UK.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Goodbye, dear friend, Blanchy will take care of you now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mike


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> your 009 is a bit slow! ;-)


Oh so it is.

That's my son's 009..I'll need to talk to him about this 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, watch boxes are almost ready for my incoming parcel from Germany, got a Franken-Tudor snowflake sub on its way. Still got the revue on the market, has a couple of offers but nobody has met my buyer criteria yet (it is a really nice watch and not letting it go to a bad home!) I have identified my next target: I want an homage that looks like this:


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, watch boxes are almost ready for my incoming parcel from Germany, got a Franken-Tudor snowflake sub on its way. Still got the revue on the market, has a couple of offers but nobody has met my buyer criteria yet (it is a really nice watch and not letting it go to a bad home!) I have identified my next target: I want an homage that looks like this:


You will be wanting one of these then!

http://www.stuhrling.com/Mens/Aquadiver/843.01.html









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You will be wanting one of these then!
> 
> View attachment 1574958
> 
> ...


Haha perfect match!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You will be wanting one of these then!
> 
> http://www.stuhrling.com/Mens/Aquadiver/843.01.html
> 
> ...


Yeah can't find one anywhere, the thread in WUS has a US Amazon link which is out of stock :-(


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

this fossil's got a similar vibe as well, i would take this over the stuhrling as it's an actual chrono








pic by Aitch

chico


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

I've got the fossil, its really good for the price  def recommend it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> this fossil's got a similar vibe as well, i would take this over the stuhrling as it's an actual chrono
> 
> View attachment 1574962
> 
> ...


How much for these chico?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> How much for these chico?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Seen them on ebay mate with SS bracelet from £80-120 plus p&p, awesome combo on the matching nato

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Seen them on ebay mate with SS bracelet from £80-120 plus p&p, awesome combo on the matching nato
> 
> chico


Jaysus they're nice. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Jaysus they're nice. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Sure are mate, iv had one in my ebay watch list for about a year!! really should pull the trigger on it

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Kevin smith fans, I knew I was in the right place!
> 
> If you need a Soki then let me know, I have one that gets little wrist time (I traded up to a Bagelsport) which deserves a dignified end!


 you would have course seen mall rat the first outing of silent bob plus a few characters that was later in dogma was in it to deffo worth a watch just to spot the now famous Canada ? cast 

or was it clerks his first time playing silent bob ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you would have course seen mall rat the first outing of silent bob plus a few characters that was later in dogma was in it to deffo worth a watch just to spot the now famous Canada ? cast


You'll find that Clerks was the first outing of Jay and Silent Bob, although Mallrats is technically a prequel, as it is set the day before the events at the Kwik stop. I know pretty much everything about the View Askew-niverse. I have all the script books - signed by Kevin Smith - and I even bought the Clerks animated series DVD...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

you guys really need to stop putting pictures up of watches I haven't got yet lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You'll find that Clerks was the first outing of Jay and Silent Bob, although Mallrats is technically a prequel, as it is set the day before the events at the Kwik stop. I know pretty much everything about the View Askew-niverse. I have all the script books - signed by Kevin Smith - and I even bought the Clerks animated series DVD...


lol we must have been typing the same time lol clerks was 1994 an mallrats 1995


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> watches I haven't got yet lol


that canny be many sharky! lol

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol we must have been typing the same time lol clerks was 1994 an mallrats 1995


I remember my first experience of the internet was reading up on the links between Clerks and Mallrats, and waiting for the release of Dogma. Then he threw it all away with tripe like jay and silent bob strike back, Jersey girl, Cop Out and Red State. clerks 2 was good, Clerks 3 is on the way, and his books are truly hilarious, but when he tries to move out of his comfort zone, Kevin Smith sadly falls short of the mark

Edit. Chasing Amy is my favourite film if all time, ever, just in front of Before Sunrise.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I remember my first experience of the internet was reading up on the links between Clerks and Mallrats, and waiting for the release of Dogma. Then he threw it all away with tripe like jay and silent bob strike back, Jersey girl, Cop Out and Red State. clerks 2 was good, Clerks 3 is on the way, and his books are truly hilarious, but when he tries to move out of his comfort zone, Kevin Smith sadly falls short of the mark


 lol could be said of lot of actors / director but this early film was the step stone of some big actor like was not ben afflect in both mallrat and clerks ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Affleck was not I'm Clerks. He played Fashionable male manager in Mallrats and then Holden McNeil in Chasing Amy. Cameo in most after that. Lead in Jersey Girl.

Former Skater Jason Lee was in Mallrats and went on to great success in My name is Earl, but otherwise Smith has not been involved with any big names. Except Cop out which we do not talk about...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well mannequin is up there with pump up the volume and tat one with the girl who plays drums and falls for her best friend but he fancy the girls from the others side of the tracks the name escapes me lol was it lucky something


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well mannequin is up there with pump up the volume and tat one with the girl who plays drums and falls for her best friend but he fancy the girls from the others side of the tracks the name escapes me lol was it lucky something


Now you're talking. And Splash too.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Affleck was not I'm Clerks. He played Fashionable male manager in Mallrats and then Holden McNeil in Chasing Amy. Cameo in most after that. Lead in Jersey Girl.
> 
> Former Skater Jason Lee was in Mallrats and went on to great success in My name is Earl, but otherwise Smith has not been involved with any big names. Except Cop out which we do not talk about...


 he was in clerks 2 mate that was the one I mean I'm was sure of it mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah lee was in a lot of his films and dogma as well he played azrael in dogma


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> he was in clerks 2 mate that was the one I mean I'm was sure of it mate


Yes he was, all the favourites were in Clerks 2. Can't wait for Clerks 3.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah lee was in a lot of his films and dogma as well he played azrael in dogma


You need to watch a film called 'Waiting'. Ryan Reynolds is in it. It is like a 21 st century version of Clerks.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

got it .. it was some kind of wonder had a thing for mary stuart materson in that film lol when she's playing the drums and looking all hot lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You need to watch a film called 'Waiting'. Ryan Reynolds is in it. It is like a 21 st century version of Clerks.


 did it not spin off into a t.v series call two guys a girls and a pizzeria ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did it not spin off into a t.v series call two guys a girls and a pizzeria ?


No, that was in the nineties. Waiting is from 2005. On netflix. Watch it everyone.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> No, that was in the nineties. Waiting is from 2005. On netflix. Watch it everyone.


 mite do that tomorrow I might go watch howard the duck first lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> mite do that tomorrow I might go watch howard the duck first lol


I cannot argue with that as a choice of film! Lucas's finest, you can see why he followed up Star Wars and Indiana Jones with that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I cannot argue with that as a choice of film! Lucas's finest, you can see why he followed up Star Wars and Indiana Jones with that


lol it that long since I watch it all I can remember Is a 4 foot talking duck and lea Thompson the bird out of the back to the future franchise lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, watch boxes are almost ready for my incoming parcel from Germany, got a Franken-Tudor snowflake sub on its way. Still got the revue on the market, has a couple of offers but nobody has met my buyer criteria yet (it is a really nice watch and not letting it go to a bad home!) I have identified my next target: I want an homage that looks like this:


What you want is a Poljot Okeah.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> this fossil's got a similar vibe as well, i would take this over the stuhrling as it's an actual chrono
> 
> View attachment 1574962
> 
> ...


Chico, do you know the Fossil model number please?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Chico, do you know the Fossil model number please?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


It's the CH2844

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What you want is a Poljot Okeah.


wow, that is a popular design isn't it lol ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Love the Poljot.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Good morning Vietnam.this is the first week that I have not bought any watches in ages and I am shaking it must be watch fever I saw two Invictas in a shop in byres rd second hand £32 I was going to get the stainless steel one but I held back as I had to get the wife a anniversary gift 43 years a couple of life sentances you would say. going to pick up my snowflake later hope its ok,smeagal got me up early this morning was wanting a long lay in but did not happen


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Smeagal back at his usual place

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's the CH2844
> 
> chico


Thanks. My son in law has a few fossils, but they're all steel on steel bracelets, I said I'd try and get him to wear something different for his birthday. I was thinking of a Jaragar, but that might be better


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder if chico is up all night sitting at his letter box 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks. My son in law has a few fossils, but they're all steel on steel bracelets, I said I'd try and get him to wear something different for his birthday. I was thinking of a Jaragar, but that might be better


Another option was the Seiko snk807, already on a nylon strap. Oh, and he just ordered a watch display box, like minds


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Another option was the Seiko snk807, already on a nylon strap. Oh, and he just ordered a watch display box, like minds


Or maybe go for a nice amphibian. Great looks and similar price range?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Chico, do you know the Fossil model number please?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


okeah great but remember the plus £300 price ticket 

FS: 3 Highly Desirable Limited Edition Forum Favourites: Glycine, Okeah & WUS / TNT

same guy but better pics to drool over lol 

FS:Shturmanskie/Poljot OKEAH Limited Edition GMT


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I wonder if chico is up all night sitting at his letter box
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


PMSL not quite mate but close!! solar left edinburgh at 6.05 am so you never know! watch box arrived though so that's something at least

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> PMSL not quite mate but close!! solar left edinburgh at 6.05 am so you never know! watch box arrived though so that's something at least
> 
> chico


I'm as in as much anticipation as you on this lol..I just know how long you waiting for the solar

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm as in as much anticipation as you on this lol..I just know how long you waiting for the solar
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


LOL yeah iv been drooling over this for ages now!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> okeah great but remember the plus £300 price ticket
> 
> FS: 3 Highly Desirable Limited Edition Forum Favourites: Glycine, Okeah & WUS / TNT
> 
> ...


£300 for a mechanical chronograph that looks that good is actually a steal, expecially when you compare it to the Tudor that probably costs what, £2.7k?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> £300 for a mechanical chronograph that looks that good is actually a steal, expecially when you compare it to the Tudor that probably costs what, £2.7k?


Did you get the lume shot of the zilla mate. Was wanting to see it

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks. My son in law has a few fossils, but they're all steel on steel bracelets, I said I'd try and get him to wear something different for his birthday. I was thinking of a Jaragar, but that might be better


The CH2846 version comes on a nice soft leather strap.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> £300 for a mechanical chronograph that looks that good is actually a steal, expecially when you compare it to the Tudor that probably costs what, £2.7k?


yes but it's not in the same price ranges as the fossil or such like is it mate  If you are going that route it would have to be the strela hands down no contest


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Well chuffed with this!

















chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> yes but it's not in the same price ranges as the fossil or such like is it mate  If you are going that route it would have to be the strela hands down no contest


No it's not in the same price range as the Fossil but then again the Fossil isn't in the same league as the Poljot Okeah. I know what I'd rather wear.

It isn't always about just going for the cheapest option all the time, sometimes you want to pay a small modest amount more and get what you really want rather than cheaping out and getting something that is superficially similar but in the long run nowhere near as satisfying.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Did you get the lume shot of the zilla mate. Was wanting to see it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No I didn't get the lume shots yet, I need to sit down with my DSLR to do it, my camera phone wasnt cutting it. I'll try and do it someone tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It isn't always about just going for the cheapest option all the time, sometimes you want to pay a small modest amount more.


£350 is not modest to a lot of people and fossil are a good brand so cheap is not an option


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is there away to straighten a balance wheel with out removing it from the mechanism


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Watches are packed and I'm ready to go. ..

Had to come upstairs away from the madness below. .kids all excited and the missus like the antichrist 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rmixxx (Jun 21, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Watches are packed and I'm ready to go. ..
> 
> Had to come upstairs away from the madness below. .kids all excited and the missus like the antichrist
> 
> ...


Ah. Same here. I find shelter in my small workshop 

Going somewhere exciting?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

rmixxx said:


> Ah. Same here. I find shelter in my small workshop
> 
> Going somewhere exciting?


We just staying in lreland. .sunny south east county. .wexford

Welcome rmix..where you from?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> We just staying in lreland. .sunny south east county. .wexford
> 
> Welcome mix..where you from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Enjoy your trip mate!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> £350 is not modest to a lot of people and fossil are a good brand so cheap is not an option


£300 for a quality mechanical chronograph from a very respected manufacturer with a long and important history? Yes, that most definitely is a modest amount and tremendous value for money. Like I say it depends what you want to do in this hobby. You can play around with your £10 bargain basement quartz watches and your cheap Vostoks and HMT's and that's fine, but sometimes you want to step it up a level and play with the proper stuff. Just look at all the guys here that have got themselves Seiko and Orient Dive watches or have moved on to the Parnis/Man Bush mechanicals.

The Fossil is nice sure, but it's just another quartz chronograph that might as well have Armani, or Guess or whatever on the dial. But the Poljot Okeah? Now that's nice, that's something special. That's something to treasure and wear proudly. That's a statement piece, a conversation starter, That's a watch to hand down to your children.











You think that £300 for that is expensive? Well put it this way, what would you rather have for the same money, another 30 MWC watches in your collection or that Okeah? I'm pretty sure that I know what most of the guys here would say...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> £300 for a quality mechanical chronograph from a very respected manufacturer with a long and important history? Yes, that most definitely is a modest amount and tremendous value for money. Like I say it depends what you want to do in this hobby. You can play around with your £10 bargain basement quartz watches and your cheap Vostoks and HMT's and that's fine, but sometimes you want to step it up a level and play with the proper stuff. Just look at all the guys here that have got themselves Seiko and Orient Dive watches or have moved on to the Parnis/Man Bush mechanicals.
> 
> The Fossil is nice sure, but it's just another quartz chronograph that might as well have Armani, or Guess or whatever on the dial. But the Poljot Okeah? Now that's nice, that's something special. That's something to treasure and wear proudly. That's a statement piece, a conversation starter, That's a watch to hand down to your children.
> 
> ...


That's lovely. . I love Sturmanskies too..Most russkies appeal to me..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We just staying in lreland. .sunny south east county. .wexford
> 
> Welcome rmix..where you from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Hope the weather/traffics kind to you mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Well chuffed with this!
> 
> View attachment 1575318
> 
> ...


What a coincidence!, mine arrived not an hour ago, not even loaded it yet.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

One of the review Pizzas is up on ebay at the mo Eaglemoss Italian Diver 1940 1950 PAM00127 Panerai | eBay









I was going to bid on it (it was £1.20 for days) but with a day to go, a few sneaky buggers have walked in and taken it up to £11.
Might be of interest to anyone here.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> £300 for a quality mechanical chronograph from a very respected manufacturer with a long and important history? Yes, that most definitely is a modest amount and tremendous value for money. Like I say it depends what you want to do in this hobby. You can play around with your £10 bargain basement quartz watches and your cheap Vostoks and HMT's and that's fine, but sometimes you want to step it up a level and play with the proper stuff. Just look at all the guys here that have got themselves Seiko and Orient Dive watches or have moved on to the Parnis/Man Bush mechanicals.
> 
> The Fossil is nice sure, but it's just another quartz chronograph that might as well have Armani, or Guess or whatever on the dial. But the Poljot Okeah? Now that's nice, that's something special. That's something to treasure and wear proudly. That's a statement piece, a conversation starter, That's a watch to hand down to your children.
> 
> ...


30 EMs please. It looks pretentious and blingy and tells the time the same as a 1 dollar vostok. Sorry, my opinion 

Edit. Having said that. I take your point of view and respect it. Everyone has different tastes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Or maybe go for a nice amphibian. Great looks and similar price range?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Quite so pep, one of the newer shapes perhaps

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131233170217?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Went shopping - forgot to get biscuits! 
Hey ho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> 30 EMs please. It looks pretentious and blingy and tells the time the same as a 1 dollar vostok. Sorry, my opinion
> 
> Edit. Having said that. I take your point of view and respect it. Everyone has different tastes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fair play. Why do you say it looks blingy though? I'd have thought it was quite the opposite, very classic looking with a nice bold yet restrained 60's or 70's aesthetic, similar to something like the Heuer Monaco, another sporty classic from that era.


----------



## rmixxx (Jun 21, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We just staying in lreland. .sunny south east county. .wexford
> 
> Welcome rmix..where you from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'm from Norway.

We've had the nicest/warmest weather I can remember so far here.. With 25-33 celcius, I can safely say this is not normal here.

Wouldn't mind a trip to Irland myself..
We're however going to Gran Canaria tomorrow + 14 days 
Great place really.. If you stay away from the tourist-traps ofcourse 

Might even get some freediving squeezed in while I'm there.. Test out the GSAR


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> One of the review Pizzas is up on ebay at the mo Eaglemoss Italian Diver 1940 1950 PAM00127 Panerai | eBay
> 
> View attachment 1575397
> 
> ...


That looks like the one i sold, but the seller is not the person that bought them from me!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

rmixxx said:


> I'm from Norway.
> 
> We've had the nicest/warmest weather I can remember so far here.. With 25-33 celcius, I can safely say this is not normal here.


Greetings from scotland rmixxx, same here just now, weather has be scorching hot, defo not what we are used too!!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> That looks like the one i sold, but the seller is not the person that bought them from me!
> 
> chico


They've certainly used your photo Chico.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> What a coincidence!, mine arrived not an hour ago, not even loaded it yet.


C'mon man get it filled and lets see the pics!! lol

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> They've certainly used your photo Chico.


Defo mate!! i might ask for publishing royalties!! lol

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's fair play. Why do you say it looks blingy though? I'd have thought it was quite the opposite, very classic looking with a nice bold yet restrained 60's or 70's aesthetic, similar to something like the Heuer Monaco, another sporty classic from that era.


To me, it looks like all the shiny pieces you see being hawked at the market. I came to the conclusion that I have a simple, old fashioned taste when it comes to watches a while ago. I often see folk on here posting pictures of watches that others join in raving about, but they do absolutely nothing for me. The Monaco is a watch that, if I owned, would be gifted or doomed to remain in the watch drawer for eternity, as I really really don't like it.....at all. Sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Would snap up that Okeah in a heartbeat if my Revue had sold. Currently negotiating a trade but my potential partner is in the US and we are concerned about both ending up out of pocket with insured delivery (costly!) and customs.


----------



## rmixxx (Jun 21, 2014)

Good to hear I don't suffer alone.. the heat is nice/fine.. The humidity however is horrible 

Wellwell.. Shouldn't complain I guess  

Great to see there are some Brits, irish and scots here aswell


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Would snap up that Okeah in a heartbeat if my Revue had sold. Currently negotiating a trade but my potential partner is in the US and we are concerned about both ending up out of pocket with insured delivery (costly!) and customs.


I've always wondered about the logistics of doing a trade deal, especially an overseas one. What are you looking to trade it for?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've always wondered about the logistics of doing a trade deal, especially an overseas one. What are you looking to trade it for?


This:










New old stock 70s era body, ETA2824, 41mm, no cyclops. Perfect.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> To me, it looks like all the shiny pieces you see being hawked at the market. I came to the conclusion that I have a simple, old fashioned taste when it comes to watches a while ago. I often see folk on here posting pictures of watches that others join in raving about, but they do absolutely nothing for me. The Monaco is a watch that, if I owned, would be gifted or doomed to remain in the watch drawer for eternity, as I really really don't like it.....at all. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 for that sort of money I would grab the strela 3133 or this


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> for that sort of money I would grab the strela 3133


Same. I prefer that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nice!


Only problem would be (for both sides) postage of £50 plus guaranteed customs charges based on the declared value, which must be honest-ish, so probably another £30-£50. We're having a think, as instead of getting the £400 I want for the watch I will be spending £100...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Same. I prefer that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 lol I have always love the 3133 since I first saw them both of the pics I will own some day lol they have stood the test of time


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well it's great to see peace and harmony has again been restored ;-) Had a few deliveries myself today, new orange zulu for the monster, a couple of cheap mesh bracelets which I know everyone likes lol and orange paracord for a home made bracelet 








The mesh arrived in 5 days from China which was a shock!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Only problem would be (for both sides) postage of £50 plus guaranteed customs charges based on the declared value, which must be honest-ish, so probably another £30-£50. We're having a think, as instead of getting the £400 I want for the watch I will be spending £100...


Mike you could try adverts.ie many watch fans on there. Itmy will tell you?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Mike you could try adverts.ie many watch fans on there. Itmy will tell you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Thing is I am not desperate to move it on, if u can get the right money or the right swap I will, but happy to keep it as well!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Thing is I am not desperate to move it on, if u can get the right money or the right swap I will, but happy to keep it as well!


Oh ok..could be an option in the future 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> b) draw mid attention to a thread that - let's be honest - can veer off topic.


Whaddya mean "can" ???

And since when are biscuits "off topic?" It's all this talk about watches that's off topic..... lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

A few posts have been deleted too. Seems the mods are around?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Talk watches and leave the rest of the comments off the forum. In case you missed reading the rules, here they are again:

2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.
Members who have personal issues with other members and moderators must resolve their differences outside the forum. Watchuseek policy is not to discuss issues with other forums.



11. Moderators' and the administrator's decisions are final. If you are in doubt about a post, please contact a moderator before you submit your post. Membership of the forum can be revoked by the forum administration without any reason being given. Moderators reserve the right to delete any questionable posts pending additional request for documentation.

Watchuseek reserves the right to remove, at any time, any or all of your mailing list privileges if Watchuseek determines, at Watchuseek's sole discretion, that you have violated our standards of behavior. Watchuseek moderation is not a topic for discussion, decisions are made by those who created and run this Forum, and are made in its best interest.

Zippofan
Affordables Forum Co-Moderator


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> Fig rolls to the revolution might be more apt for this thread. Thus ensuring it's 'on topic'. Biscuits, right?


Good idea.

Just thinking about the Father Ted thing, it's yonks since I looked at ITMW's avatar, but I thought the f word had an * in it, so it didn't have all the letters? Just thinking, putting an E instead of the U may not appease the mods.
I like the Fig Roll one, tho.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Come on lads we're not falling out are we? There's enough examples of human beings being shi**ty to each other in the world at the moment to last a life time. Let's not fall out on here. We have a wonderful mix of English, Irish, Scottish, American and even Norwegian on here all brought together by our love of ALL watches, biscuits and hot women with OR without tattoos. I'd hate to see any falling out on here it's my refuge from an increasingly insane world. 
Well thats my preachy two peneth I'm off into the garden to get my pastey white body burnt in under 10 minutes, the pitfalls of gingerness eh ? !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

zippofan said:


> Talk watches and leave the rest of the comments off the forum. In case you missed reading the rules, here they are again:
> 
> 2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.
> Members who have personal issues with other members and moderators must resolve their differences outside the forum. Watchuseek policy is not to discuss issues with other forums.
> ...


cool then I will apologise for any wrong doing on my part and say lets move on and thanks to the mods at large as they do.. do a good job when needed and lets do like the comments delete it and move on I will try to like my fellow threads guys and girls as best we can


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy thoughts  I've been tangoed!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Swiftly moving back on topic lol
The latest EM (like most of those that have gone before) is growing on me, now it's had some use. What's everyone else think of it?
In other news biscuits and lager was a mistake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Swiftly moving back on topic lol
> The latest EM (like most of those that have gone before) is growing on me, now it's had some use. What's everyone else think of it?
> In other news biscuits and lager was a mistake
> 
> ...


 lol from a distance it don't look to bad does it lol ..I am actual looking forward to the diver but for the life of me I cant think which watch it reminds me of it's not the seiko wrong case shape ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike, here is a picture of that HMT I have for you, I'll try and get to the Post Office with it on Monday morning.










I was looking through my box of watches and I thought you guys might like this vintage Sicura that I have. Sicura were associated with Breitling, I think the companies were owned by the same people at one point rather like Tudor and Rolex.










I also have this Swiss Made Saytoko jump hour watch which is very cool. 









As much as I love vintage watches I don't really tend to wear them (you all know my love of Seiko, Citizen and Orient modern dive watches) so I'll be looking at listing these couple for sale over the next few days either on the sales forum here or on the Bay, but if you you like them and might be interested feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rmixxx said:


> I'm from Norway.
> 
> We've had the nicest/warmest weather I can remember so far here.. With 25-33 celcius, I can safely say this is not normal here.
> 
> ...


 hey mixx I hope we have not ( me lol ) put a downer on your first day on this thread we are a great bunch really mate I think it's the heat it gives every one zero tolerance I know it does with me.. lol so welcome pull up a chair and I will even bring out the jammy dodgers ( they are a type of biscuit) lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I was looking through my box of watches and I thought you guys might like this vintage Sicura that I have. Sicura were associated with Breitling, I think the companies were owned by the same people at one point rather like Tudor and Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam that is nice


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Happy thoughts  I've been tangoed!


Monster looks great on that zulu mate!

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I was gone for about 2-3 hours and we get our first mod visit ...

That paracord bracelet looks great! Where did you pick up your paracord and clasp?

I had thought about picking one up in Abercrombie when I was getting some t-shirts, but (like everything else they sell) the price was a bit silly.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Monster looks great on that zulu mate!
> 
> chico


I wasn't sure if it'd be too much orange but I do like it, any sign of your solar yet?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I was gone for about 2-3 hours and we get our first mod visit ...
> 
> That paracord bracelet looks great! Where did you pick up your paracord and clasp?
> 
> I had thought about picking one up in Abercrombie when I was getting some t-shirts, but (like everything else they sell) the price was a bit silly.


Hmmm has anyone ever seen you and a mod in the same room... 

Right, then, who's getting the special diver? I might pick that one up.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We just staying in lreland. .sunny south east county. .wexford
> 
> Welcome rmix..where you from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Lovely seafood place at Kilmore Quay, the Silver Fox?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I was gone for about 2-3 hours and we get our first mod visit ...
> 
> That paracord bracelet looks great! Where did you pick up your paracord and clasp?
> 
> I had thought about picking one up in Abercrombie when I was getting some t-shirts, but (like everything else they sell) the price was a bit silly.


all on ebay, cord was £1.70 for 15 feet, buckles were £4.99 for 5 sets( 550 Paracord Survival Bracelets Metal Buckle Steel Shackles Adjustable D-Type | eBay ) so really it's only cost me less than £2!


----------



## rmixxx (Jun 21, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey mixx I hope we have not ( me lol ) put a downer on your first day on this thread we are a great bunch really mate I think it's the heat it gives every one zero tolerance I know it does with me.. lol so welcome pull up a chair and I will even bring out the jammy dodgers ( they are a type of biscuit) lol


No worries 
Takes more than this to scare me.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I wasn't sure if it'd be too much orange but I do like it, any sign of your solar yet?


Na mate will be monday now!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Na mate will be monday now!
> 
> chico


oh that's a shame, DHL must be on a go slow!


----------



## rmixxx (Jun 21, 2014)

Last DHL-delivery to me from the US.. 2 days from electronic shipping-info recieved to it being delivered at my door  must be some sort of record..


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> dam that is nice


Thanks. Let me open it up and show you the inside.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> all on ebay, cord was £1.70 for 15 feet, buckles were £4.99 for 5 sets( 550 Paracord Survival Bracelets Metal Buckle Steel Shackles Adjustable D-Type | eBay ) so really it's only cost me less than £2!


Thanks. I'll have a look.

How wide is the bracelet that you made? I'd like to make one that I could put on a watch.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Mike, here is a picture of that HMT I have for you, I'll try and get to the Post Office with it on Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of the Sicura Shaggy, will that be a lot of money?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh that's a shame, DHL must be on a go slow!


here's the tracking info


Saturday, July 26, 2014LocationTimePieces 16Departed Facility in EDINBURGH - UKEDINBURGH - UK06:05
1 Pieces


15Transferred through EDINBURGH - UKEDINBURGH - UK06:03
1 Pieces


14Arrived at Sort Facility EDINBURGH - UKEDINBURGH - UK05:17
1 Pieces


13Departed Facility in EAST MIDLANDS - UKEAST MIDLANDS - UK05:02
1 Pieces


 Friday, July 25, 2014LocationTimePieces 12Shipment on holdEAST MIDLANDS - UK07:08
1 Pieces


11Processed at EAST MIDLANDS - UKEAST MIDLANDS - UK04:39
1 Pieces


10Clearance processing complete at EAST MIDLANDS - UKEAST MIDLANDS - UK04:38

9Arrived at Sort Facility EAST MIDLANDS - UKEAST MIDLANDS - UK03:58
1 Pieces


8Customs status updatedEAST MIDLANDS - UK02:09

7Departed Facility in LEIPZIG - GERMANYLEIPZIG - GERMANY02:49
1 Pieces


 Thursday, July 24, 2014LocationTimePieces 6Processed at LEIPZIG - GERMANYLEIPZIG - GERMANY23:43
1 Pieces


5Arrived at Sort Facility LEIPZIG - GERMANYLEIPZIG - GERMANY22:45
1 Pieces


4Departed Facility in SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE07:21
1 Pieces


3Processed at SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE01:26
1 Pieces


 Wednesday, July 23, 2014LocationTimePieces 2Arrived at Sort Facility SINGAPORE - SINGAPORESINGAPORE - SINGAPORE21:15
1 Pieces


1Shipment picked upSINGAPORE - SINGAPORE16:06
1 Pieces


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thanks. Let me open it up and show you the inside.


 not the prettiest of mechanism but it does the job well does it not yeah there was a brettiling sicura range out oh d got a lovely one that's my screen saver at the minute


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Thanks. I'll have a look.
> 
> How wide is the bracelet that you made? I'd like to make one that I could put on a watch.


it's about 19mm, tbh I did try one as a watch strap and it looked silly because it stood too high off the wrist lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rmixxx said:


> No worries
> Takes more than this to scare me.


so have any of the mwc taken your fancy ? 

hey mikey I think I will have a diver or two if I can get them I want to take a closer look on that one for sure lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> I like the look of the Sicura Shaggy, will that be a lot of money?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I don't think so. I'm just trying to work out a price for it. One thing by the way is that on the dial it says 'automatic' but obviously you can see the movement inside is a a handwinding Sicura movement. So somewhere along the line it's had its movement exchanged (which actually isn't a bad thing because you know that it's had a service and been tended to).


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's about 19mm, tbh I did try one as a watch strap and it looked silly because it stood too high off the wrist lol


Yeah, I thought that. I recon you'd have to leave a bit un-braided in the middle for a watch to sit nicely on one.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so have any of the mwc taken your fancy ?
> 
> hey mikey I think I will have a diver or two if I can get them I want to take a closer look on that one for sure lol


Do you mean the next EM, which is the German diver or the special, with the bracelet?
The special does look good. Looks like it's got a date window and the case doesn't look like any of the EMs so far does it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> No, I don't think so. I'm just trying to work out a price for it. One thing by the way is that on the dial it says 'automatic' but obviously you can see the movement inside is a a handwinding Sicura movement. So somewhere along the line it's had its movement exchanged (which actually isn't a bad thing because you know that it's had a service and been tended to).


I think you could put the fly wheel back on if you wanted to some times I say why bother you wont see it when it close


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Do you mean the next EM, which is the German diver or the special, with the bracelet?
> The special does look good. Looks like it's got a date window and the case doesn't look like any of the EMs so far does it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh the special mate the special it will be interested to see what we would be getting for twice the money because people have voice that they should do them once a month and pay a bit more for them so this could be a ideal chance to see if that could be the case or not


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I've loaded my new display case, and choosing which two to leave out was agonising  only one of the MWC made the cut, the awesome subby. The pizza will have to take turns, and the lufty may never make it in.


----------



## rmixxx (Jun 21, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so have any of the mwc taken your fancy ?


That's my main problem right now..there are just so many watches that I really really like. But I need to keep my watch-buying to a minimum..
Just recently bought a Marathon GSAR which I was sort of worried would be too big/chunky for me (as I have what I thought was a small'ish wrist).. But now that I've worn it for a while I think it's perfect. It could maybe even be bigger.. The tritium illumination is REALLY nice during night-time.

My list of "wants" include(but is NOT restricted to):
- Marathon JSAR
- Seiko Baby Tuna (preferably one with the yobokies SS shroud)
- Deep Blue T100 Tac Ops
The list just goes on and on..And I find myself liking more watches the more I keep browsing these forums.

The point is I need to keep things "affordable". So I try to find deals in the used market where one can be lucky and find a gem at a decent price.

I would ofcourse want the Omega Speedmaster Professional, Omega Seamaster and a Rolex Sub, but I don't see that as realistic for me right now as I need to divert my money towards other things at this stage.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I have one gripe over the display case. The advert states "pillows", but they aren't. They're fabric covered cardboard shapes, not as visually pleasing, and certainly not as durable. I'm going to have to find some genuine pillows now.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> I've loaded my new display case, and choosing which two to leave out was agonising  only one of the MWC made the cut, the awesome subby. The pizza will have to take turns, and the lufty may never make it in.


looks great, i prefer the shaped cardboard holders over the pillows,

they sit better in the box imho 








chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rmixxx said:


> That's my main problem right now..there are just so many watches that I really really like. But I need to keep my watch-buying to a minimum..
> Just recently bought a Marathon GSAR which I was sort of worried would be too big/chunky for me (as I have what I thought was a small'ish wrist).. But now that I've worn it for a while I think it's perfect. It could maybe even be bigger.. The tritium illumination is REALLY nice during night-time.
> 
> My list of "wants" include(but is NOT restricted to):
> ...


yeah I got bad thing for a deep blue to lol one day that and a doxe and well how much time we got lol  I got a list that like a mile long lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> looks great, i prefer the shaped cardboard holders over the pillows,
> 
> they sit better in the box imho
> View attachment 1575528
> ...


I see you are looking after tango all right ; )


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> looks great, i prefer the shaped cardboard holders over the pillows,
> 
> they sit better in the box imho
> View attachment 1575528
> ...


My eaglemoss display case arrived the other day. It has pillows that are .... well ... pillows. 
The watches do seem to sit better in yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I see you are looking after tango all right ; )


Defo mate he's my companion on the golf course!! ordering a Zulu for it this week but not sure if i should stick with an orange or go for a black??

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> oh the special mate the special it will be interested to see what we would be getting for twice the money because people have voice that they should do them once a month and pay a bit more for them so this could be a ideal chance to see if that could be the case or not


I agree entirely with you there mate, I quite fancy one of the diver specials and it will be interesting to see how much better quality they are for a tenner more. If I can't pick one up in the pathetic collection of so called news agents in my area would you be willing to pick one up for me ITMW if you can source some near you and I will sort you the money out ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo mate he's my companion on the golf course!! ordering a Zulu for it this week but not sure if i should stick with an orange or go for a black??
> 
> chico


 well it not that easy to try it on is it with the fix pin it's got If I remember right but that orange strap sharky had on the monster did look nice did it not


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I agree entirely with you there mate, I quite fancy one of the diver specials and it will be interesting to see how much better quality they are for a tenner more. If I can't pick one up in the pathetic collection of so called news agents in my area would you be willing to pick one up for me ITMW if you can source some near you and I will sort you the money out ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah no worry's mate .. I am hoping the shop I use to get the mwc from are still stocking them because I do believe they had the pocket watch special in there  I ant been in for a while well since issues 9 lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well it not that easy to try it on is it with the fix pin it's got If I remember right but that orange strap sharky had on the monster did look nice did it not


I'll just slice the rubber strap off with a craft knife mate, don't want to risk scratching the case trying to remove the pins! sharkys strap is the exact one iv been looking at except its the one with the PVD hardware

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> My eaglemoss display case arrived the other day. It has pillows that are .... well ... pillows.
> The watches do seem to sit better in yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to have one with the pillows and the watches never sat straight and true (totally against my ocd), so this one has worked out perfect

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'll just slice the rubber strap off with a craft knife mate, don't want to risk scratching the case trying to remove the pins! sharkys strap is the exact one iv been looking at except its the one with the PVD hardware
> 
> chico


yeah that was what I was going to do when we discuses removing the strap  I still use the infantry a lot and the timex is in the display .. but I am thinking of getting a prc200 soon if I see one I like and can afford lol  and I do blame you for that lol hehe


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that was what I was going to do when we discuses removing the strap  I still use the infantry a lot and the timex is in the display .. but I am thinking of getting a prc200 soon if I see one I like and can afford lol  and I do blame you for that lol hehe


I think it's the best option!! glad your using them mate, i'm hopefully ordering the pvd sub this week as well, if you can get a prc200 mate jump on it, it's a fantastic watch, got an original SS bracelet for it incoming, and i'll happily take the blame!! lol

and just to annoy you :-d :-!








chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think it's the best option!! glad your using them mate, i'm hopefully ordering the pvd sub this week as well, if you can get a prc200 mate jump on it, it's a fantastic watch and i'll happily take the blame!! lol
> 
> and just to annoy you :-d :-!
> 
> chico


lol I go my eyes out for one I think I will get my incoming ruskie and the wmc diver out the way first then I will be on a search pattern for one lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol I go my eyes out for one I think I will get my incoming ruskie and the wmc diver out the way first then I will be on a search pattern for one lol


i'll keep my eyes peeled for you mate, will it be the model i have or the newer version?

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah no worry's mate .. I am hoping the shop I use to get the mwc from are still stocking them because I do believe they had the pocket watch special in there  I ant been in for a while well since issues 9 lol


Cheers mate I'll let you know if I can't get one. What date was the release day again ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i'll keep my eyes peeled for you mate, will it be the model i have or the newer version?
> 
> chico


 not sure to be honest I got my eye on several different tiss at the minute


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers mate I'll let you know if I can't get one. What date was the release day again ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well this is sticky to my desk top lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Lovely seafood place at Kilmore Quay, the Silver Fox?


Going there tomorrow. I'm right next to the Cairne beach...100 meters from the lobster pot bar...sea food is awesome in Kilmore Quay 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Going there tomorrow. I'm right next to the Cairne beach...100 meters from the lobster pot bar...sea food is awesome in Kilmore Quay
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol you could even pick up a watch or two I'm sure there one of the guys off ads from there who has a lovely 1970's tissot available lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i'll keep my eyes peeled for you mate, will it be the model i have or the newer version?
> 
> chico


think I have found the one I'm going old school sexy or what


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> think I have found the one I'm going old school sexy or what


I likey ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I likey ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 lol yes but the prices has just shot up I have been watching for a couple of days and it's now at £241.11 with about an hour to go


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

reckon just under £300 at the end maybe a little over it lol looks in really good condition


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol yes but the prices has just shot up I have been watching for a couple of days and it's now at £241.11 with about an hour to go


Mmmmm, less likey now ! LOL !!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Mmmmm, less likey now ! LOL !!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well you got to think that some thing that has last from the 7o's and is still going strong is worth the money as it last I think your 63 will be the same as it has the seagull mechanism that I think will last I have a couple of early gulls and they last too


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here's one of my gulls can't seem to find my other at the minute lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here's one of my gulls can't seem to find my other at the minute lol


Oh that's really nice, I like that it has a classic look to it ITMW. Do you wear it or is it just sat in your parts bin ? It would look really nice on a quality black leather croc strap.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Oh that's really nice, I like that it has a classic look to it ITMW. Do you wear it or is it just sat in your parts bin ? It would look really nice on a quality black leather croc strap.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 got it in my rotation but I keep for special got it off oh d ( thanks oh d one of my great buys)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got it in my rotation but I keep for special got it off oh d ( thanks oh d one of my great buys)


Yeah that need wearing mate it's a bit special 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah that need wearing mate it's a bit special
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 it does that lol  I have my eye on a couple of oh d smiths and sekonda lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers, itmw, it's lovely isn't it?
So shiny I had to keep tidying my flat before wristshots though, is why I sold it 
Today's the first of 12 days off for me: going to finally list & take pics of all my for sales posts, need to make some room
Had a couple of arrivals this week:
Beijing SB-5








50s Pobeda with copper dial








And been having a great time with my £20 24hr


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, itmw, it's lovely isn't it?
> So shiny I had to keep tidying my flat before wristshots though, is why I sold it
> Today's the first of 12 days off for me: going to finally list & take pics of all my for sales posts, need to make some room
> Had a couple of arrivals this week:
> ...


yeah if we can do a sort of deal like last time would be so interested lol I still have them all in my collection as you see them pop up from time to time lol .. did you sell all the one's from last time I remember there was a another Chinese's one was there not ?  and a dirkse with a helio on it ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, itmw, it's lovely isn't it?
> So shiny I had to keep tidying my flat before wristshots though, is why I sold it
> Today's the first of 12 days off for me: going to finally list & take pics of all my for sales posts, need to make some room
> Had a couple of arrivals this week:
> ...


I am always quite amazed and pleasantly surprised by your taste in watches and collection when you post pictures on the thread od30. They are always watches I've never heard of still being a novice but they never fail to feed my imagination. I particularly like the one in the third photo the 24hr one, I can't believe that that only cost you £20. If you ever decide to flip it I would love the chance to own it, it's very quirky looking and that's very appealing to me.
Anyway enjoy your time off from work though I suspect that your work as a helicopter pilot is far too interesting to be considered "work" and that unlike myself you actually enjoy your job ! Anyway like I said enjoy your break and I hope the weather stays nice for you.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, is, would be glad to work out a deal 
And yes, there's the helo Dirskie and the other Chinese was the DongFeng
Seeing people's pics of their posh display boxes is really prompting me to get on with my clearout, I've got watches in my sock drawer, between t shirts and all over the place, lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers, WatchSmeller, and thanks for the kind words!
I suspect the 24 is going to be a permanent fixture, it's a great mix of toolish and classy, and there's the added fun of trying to tell the time 
Yes, I do love my job but I'm ready for a nice veg out break. It's been a struggle sleeping during the heat of the day this last set of nights
But at least we're having a summer this year, eh?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yes, is, would be glad to work out a deal
> And yes, there's the helo Dirskie and the other Chinese was the DongFeng
> Seeing people's pics of their posh display boxes is really prompting me to get on with my clearout, I've got watches in my sock drawer, between t shirts and all over the place, lol


yeah that's probably were I will find the other gull lol 

and w.s yes I feel total the same oh d has such a great collection of the more classic vintage watches and crazy and different and just marvellous lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers, mate, may have to use the last phrase as my sig, lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

w.s did you see the thread oh d set up I cant think of the title but it had some stunning pics of some of the collection of oh d


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, WatchSmeller, and thanks for the kind words!
> I suspect the 24 is going to be a permanent fixture, it's a great mix of toolish and classy, and there's the added fun of trying to tell the time
> Yes, I do love my job but I'm ready for a nice veg out break. It's been a struggle sleeping during the heat of the day this last set of nights
> But at least we're having a summer this year, eh?


I know exactly what you mean ohd30 I too work nights and trying to sleep during the day has been unbearable and then the knock on effect is trying to perform your job at night with the lack of sleep whilst feeling like a zombie. Red bull helps !! 
Again hope you have a relaxing time off and get chafe to recharge your batteries and I look forward to the next lot of fascinating pictures of your fantastic collection that you share with us on this thread.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> It's been a struggle sleeping during the heat of the day this last set of nights


Life's ironic.... you spend your day under an industrial-size fan, and then swelter when you're at home.... lol

How is the knee holding up?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, mate, may have to use the last phrase as my sig, lol


 be my pleasure lol I think that thread you put up the guys would love to take a look how about linking to it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> w.s did you see the thread oh d set up I cant think of the title but it had some stunning pics of some of the collection of oh d


No I've not seen it. I really must log on on the lap top some time and have a browse. I'm just using it to list some military items on eBay at the moment so I can raise some funds for my next watch purchase.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone I was away for the weekend again lol I picked this up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that?

David


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No I've not seen it. I really must log on on the lap top some time and have a browse. I'm just using it to list some military items on eBay at the moment so I can raise some funds for my next watch purchase.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I can see to find it at the moment but I'm sure oh d will link to it this is anther must look at thread as well  Forum favorite affordable watches, in pictures


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> What is that?
> 
> David


 I think it's a seat Ibiza but blanchy or mikey would know as they drive them


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here you go, here's links to the 3 threads I did over on the pil/mil forum. Basically looking at the chronos, 3-handers and field watches I'd had, up to last December
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/pilots-watches-chronos-948420.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/pilots-watches-3-handers-950882.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/pilots-watches-field-951994.html
Enjoy!
Since then I've got the subwave, a 1992 Poljot 3133 chrono, which I got off ebay for £120 off a guy in the Black Country. Wearing it today, in fact


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> What is that?
> 
> David


Hey David it's a Seat Ibiza its got the same base as a vw polo


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Settling in..a lot of house! 10 of us easily!



















The view from my bedroom window. .










And my view from bed 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great view!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Great view!


Oh and couldn't go away without a russkie OhD 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Excellent - gotta have a Russkie!
I want one of these:








Guy on the Russian forum, workahol, posted that his brother designed this for him for his birthday. So cool!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/im-scuba-dude-1062483.html


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey David it's a Seat Ibiza its got the same base as a vw polo


Or an Audi A1. And comes as an estate too...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh and couldn't go away without a russkie OhD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just highlights the dilemma for me when we go to Egypt in September. I'm extremely wary of leaving anything in our room of any value, especially a watch, and I can't be bothered with the hassle of hiring a safe at reception just to keep and swap watches, so, which ONE watch do I take for the week?
It has to be swimproof, which suggests one of the divers, maybe the Amphibia, as the hotel is reportedly half full of Russians?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> This just highlights the dilemma for me when we go to Egypt in September. I'm extremely wary of leaving anything in our room of any value, especially a watch, and I can't be bothered with the hassle of hiring a safe at reception just to keep and swap watches, so, which ONE watch do I take for the week?
> It has to be swimproof, which suggests one of the divers, maybe the Amphibia, as the hotel is reportedly half full of Russians?


When in doubt, wear a Seiko.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> This just highlights the dilemma for me when we go to Egypt in September. I'm extremely wary of leaving anything in our room of any value, especially a watch, and I can't be bothered with the hassle of hiring a safe at reception just to keep and swap watches, so, which ONE watch do I take for the week?
> It has to be swimproof, which suggests one of the divers, maybe the Amphibia, as the hotel is reportedly half full of Russians?


I don't know about the amphibian mate. .you might attract a lot of attention from Russian women!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Excellent - gotta have a Russkie!
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> ...


I want one too..cool!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I want one too..cool!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Easy to do, just get some transfer paper, print the logo and iron on!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Easy to do, just get some transfer paper, print the logo and iron on!
> 
> chico


Not so easy as you'd think Chico. Been there meself.

1. Most iron-on sheets are in A4.
2. which is about the max size of most printers.
3. Unless you is very thin, you're gonna need a bigger sheet, and somewhere with an A3/A2 printer.

Also, when I tried this in 06, I found getting the transfer to ahem "transfer" in one lump was very hit n miss. If a bit of the design doesn't go, you've got one screwed t-shirt.
I think I went through about 8 tshirts before I got it right. Never again.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Not so easy as you'd think Chico. Been there meself.
> 
> 1. Most iron-on sheets are in A4.
> 2. which is about the max size of most printers.
> 3. Unless you is very thin, you're gonna need a bigger sheet, and somewhere with an A3/A2 printer.


i maybe should have elaborated a bit in my other post!! lol I know what your saying mate iv done something along those lines before, the way i got round it was to do it in sections on a practice shirt then re-print the sections, lay them over the proto then tape the sections together to make your complete logo, worked ok for me, wee bit of trial and error! i might make a parnis PR one! LOL LOL

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> This just highlights the dilemma for me when we go to Egypt in September. I'm extremely wary of leaving anything in our room of any value, especially a watch, and I can't be bothered with the hassle of hiring a safe at reception just to keep and swap watches, so, which ONE watch do I take for the week?
> It has to be swimproof, which suggests one of the divers, maybe the Amphibia, as the hotel is reportedly half full of Russians?


What watches do you currently have? My first thought on reading this was also to suggest a Seiko.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What watches do you currently have? My first thought on reading this was also to suggest a Seiko.


I concur. If you can only take one watch and you have a seiko then there's your answer. Reliable, waterproof stylish and well built. It's a bit of a no brainer.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

could you not do a colour print to it like a tie and dye type thing I remember way back when I use to do two basic ones it was a white t-shirt black paint or black t-shirt white paint and you just had a card transfer cut out and you just roll straght over the t-shirt and then remover the card transfer ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I concur. If you can only take one watch and you have a seiko then there's your answer. Reliable, waterproof stylish and well built. It's a bit of a no brainer.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I would go Casio 1054 but I bet that comes as know great surprise as I mention my 1054 most days lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Excellent - gotta have a Russkie!
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> ...


Would people be interested in watch branded tshirts?

I could probably make up a few if there's interested I uses a site that prints the design for me so that people all over the world can order off the website


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Would people be interested in watch branded tshirts?
> 
> I could probably make up a few if there's interested I uses a site that prints the design for me so that people all over the world can order off the website


well yes for the right price and if you do xxxl


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great idea, blanchy, I'm up for it!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The site I use goes up to 3xl 

I think the price is around £20 most of that goes to the company that makes/prints the tshirst


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll try get a few designs done before I go away next week but works pretty hectic


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds good!
Plus in this recent f10 thread, emoscambio, a patent lawyer, examines expired Chistopol trademarks, so doesn't look like there'd be copyright issues
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1061171


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Sounds good!
> Plus in this recent f10 thread, emoscambio, a patent lawyer, examines expired Chistopol trademarks, so doesn't look like there'd be copyright issues
> Chistopol Watch Factory Trademarks (Ever heard of "Chiston" Watch anybody?)


 their some recognisable ones there ant there top three the most


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Sounds good!
> Plus in this recent f10 thread, emoscambio, a patent lawyer, examines expired Chistopol trademarks, so doesn't look like there'd be copyright issues
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1061171


Thanks thats good to know


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks thats good to know


hows the watch repair going then mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Not so easy as you'd think Chico. Been there meself.
> 
> 1. Most iron-on sheets are in A4.
> 2. which is about the max size of most printers.
> ...


There are A3 printers in my job?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hows the watch repair going then mate


I haven't had a chance to work on the vostoks yet but I did open up the seiko and sort out the rotor not moving freely


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There are A3 printers in my job?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I found that the iron on sheets dont stay on after a few washes thats why I get the professionally printed much less profit for me but at least I know the quality will last.

I have one of my tshirts over a year and the print is still perfect


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I haven't had a chance to work on the vostoks yet but I did open up the seiko and sort out the rotor not moving freely


 I'm surprise Goldie has not had much comments in ads?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm surprise Goldie has not had much comments in ads?


I know I thought id at least get some low offers ah well I dont mind I wear it a good bit so I'm happy to keep it a while


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I know I thought id at least get some low offers ah well I dont mind I wear it a good bit so I'm happy to keep it a while


 have you seen that other beat up vossie with loose hands and he wants 55 for it lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been busy got my watch back minus the snow flake hands minute hand did not fit movement took the lot back and spent most of the evening building a concept watch out of a soki what do you think

Sent from my RM-821







_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you seen that other beat up vossie with loose hands and he wants 55 for it lol


I saw that lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been busy got my watch back minus the snow flake hands minute hand did not fit movement took the lot back and spent most of the evening building a concept watch out of a soki what do you think
> 
> Sent from my RM-821
> 
> ...


That's cool smeagal mate nice one

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

blanchy said:


> I found that the iron on sheets dont stay on after a few washes thats why I get the professionally printed much less profit for me but at least I know the quality will last.
> 
> I have one of my tshirts over a year and the print is still perfect


That's what I found. With all the hassle of trying to get the transfer on, (and it doesn't really last anyway), it made more sense to find somewhere to do screen printing or something similar.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have popped the Revue onto the forum sales section, now open to trade as my US deal seems to have fallen through. I think it is in order to link to the listing on WUS: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1062761


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning Mike, morning all!
Time to get organised here at OhDark Towers!
Wearing my other Smiths today, from 1971








Lots of Smiths pics and info here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-off-your-smiths-848708.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning Mike, morning all!
> Time to get organised here at OhDark Towers!
> Wearing my other Smiths today, from 1971
> 
> ...


I will be checking my in-box later then


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool, is, I'm on it!
Plus anyone else who's interested, PM me and I'll send you a list of what I'm selling
Will probably list some on the sales forum here and some on eBay, in batches (there's 50+ to go


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I concur. If you can only take one watch and you have a seiko then there's your answer. Reliable, waterproof stylish and well built. It's a bit of a no brainer.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Good thinking, I reckon it will be my old workhorse Seiko kinetic, which has been around the world with me, or, the Lorus lumibrite, which is another Seiko anyway.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well yes for the right price and if you do xxxl


Lol. I was about to say the exact same thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Morning all. Going to be a Seiko Kinetic day today. The Precista has been welded to my wrist since it arrived until yesterday when I wore the G10. Seiko has only been shaken few times over the last month so needs a proper wear to charge it up. The Precista is back in it's box and I feel like I'm cheating on it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Good morning all wearing my project watch today its the usual with me bending the second hand to me very easy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cool, is, I'm on it!
> Plus anyone else who's interested, PM me and I'll send you a list of what I'm selling
> Will probably list some on the sales forum here and some on eBay, in batches (there's 50+ to go


 do you want me to see if I can pick you a wmc special if I see it mate when I pick mine and one for w .s next month ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cool, is, I'm on it!
> Plus anyone else who's interested, PM me and I'll send you a list of what I'm selling
> Will probably list some on the sales forum here and some on eBay, in batches (there's 50+ to go


50+ to sell how many watches do you have lol

Id be interested in seeing the list


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> 50+ to sell how many watches do you have lol
> 
> Id be interested in seeing the list


 lol I'm sure oh d said there was three wardrobes full lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> 50+ to sell how many watches do you have lol
> 
> Id be interested in seeing the list


 how's about this for a green face watch £15 all in on the bay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Very quiet at the moment going to build a ME 109 will still end up with spare parts


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure why but I felt a little worried and took the solar for a dip in the sea 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Very quiet at the moment going to build a ME 109 will still end up with spare parts


lol yeah I was just completing the dead island for the third time lol and looking at job lots of watches on the bay and waiting for a p.m from oh d that will be worth the wait any one thinking of getting anything from oh d I say go for it the quality will be first rate I have had a few watches off oh d and I have been very happy indeed so why not indeed lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not sure why but I felt a little worried and took the solar for a dip in the sea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope you are having funny my friend have an ice-cream for me lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Cheers bud..We had a great day. .weather was brill..99s and fish and chips all round 

Kilmore Quay










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Cheers bud..We had a great day. .weather was brill..99s and fish and chips all round
> 
> Kilmore Quay
> 
> ...


how much fun would it be to be on that sail boat lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how much fun would it be to be on that sail boat lol


Exactly what I thought when I was watching..1 lad off out on his own 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Exactly what I thought when I was watching..1 lad off out on his own
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 my thoughts too lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Whoa! A seriously hot one here today - had to escape my flat for some air and to cool down
Well, the pics are taken, the prices (mostly) decided. Now to get some measurements and I'll post out the listings to you (going to offer to you guys first, will list on f29 for more later


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol oh d must have had a lot of p.m as in-box is full so I have but this here lol 80s Shanghai (NOS, with tag) yes please  and 80s? Zarya


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Whoa! A seriously hot one here today - had to escape my flat for some air and to cool down
> Well, the pics are taken, the prices (mostly) decided. Now to get some measurements and I'll post out the listings to you (going to offer to you guys first, will list on f29 for more later


can you send me the list too please ? ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> can you send me the list too please ? ;-)


 lol what's left hehe


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers, I'll add it to your basket, lol
Have hacked back the undergrowth in my inbox so it's working again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, I'll add it to your basket, lol
> Have hacked back the undergrowth in my inbox so it's working again


if the helio still available mite grab that for w.s as he wants a vossie and I can sort it with him later


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep, all good!
Off to bed now - catch you all tomorrow
K


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yep, all good!
> Off to bed now - catch you all tomorrow
> K


cool just p.m you but we can sort that out in the a.m so like In about an hour lol well tomorrow morning maybe  hope you get a better night sleep this time mate


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. Difficult time deciding which watch to wear today. This vostok hasn't been out recently, so gets the arm time today. (Old pics....I know I'm lazy)
















ODark - PMd - you're flipping some lovely ones - especially the Komandirskie Heli. Unfortunately I need to save the pennies for the next few months.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wearing my Titanium Nighthawk today before it gets listed on the sales forum later.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I worn this yesterday (old pic I'm lazy too ) haha  and it's on me wrist I am going for a shower in a minute so I wonder which watch I will choose after lol 


hmmm a pic would help would it not haha


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am lazy to not even a pic same watch as yesterday can you guess,going to pck up grandkids later so they cmn see their gran a hectic day today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am lazy to not even a pic same watch as yesterday can you guess,going to pck up grandkids later so they cmn see their gran a hectic day today


what this one mate


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning folks!
More watch listing and a few cool drinks are on my agenda today 
I've got 3 smashing watering holes as my locals - a cafe bar with great bottled beer and cupcake selection, do a mean fry; a Brewdog and a CAMRA pub that does obscure and wonderful microbrews. Decisions, decisions.. ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The wife asked me to go into her jewelery cabinet yesterday as she was looking for something I opened the top and was astounded to find 14 watches she did not remember she had, nothing to expensive but was she a secret watch hoarder and she did not know it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wearing my Titanium Nighthawk today before it gets listed on the sales forum later.


So shaggy if your selling some of your watches the crucial question is, what you got on your shopping list???

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning. Still not sold it so thought I would wear it to keep the ETA oil moving.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning. Still not sold it so thought I would wear it to keep the ETA oil moving.


Hold on just a darn tooting minute, are you sure that's not the inspiration for MWC's "Aussie" divers watch special? lol....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning. Still not sold it so thought I would wear it to keep the ETA oil moving.


don't know why it has lovely hands on it lol but it ant a hardship to wear lol is it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hold on just a darn tooting minute, are you sure that's not the inspiration for MWC's "Aussie" divers watch special? lol....


Hehe could be. What I do know is that I have now decided to switch for a Parnis as in this heat I don't want to be expending energy lifting that beast.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, parnis for me today, we'll the morning anyway ;-) my PR replacement has finally been shipped by Mr man bush so the wait starts again lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Hehe could be. What I do know is that I have now decided to switch for a Parnis as in this heat I don't want to be expending energy lifting that beast.


Same here, well at least until my solar gets here!!









chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, parnis for me today, we'll the morning anyway ;-) my PR replacement has finally been shipped by Mr man bush so the wait starts again lol


AHH the waiting game!!! i'll be playing that as well mate, placing a wee order with him some time this week

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> AHH the waiting game!!! i'll be playing that as well mate, placing a wee order with him some time this week
> 
> chico


pvd sub by any chance? ;-) man bush emailed me to say my watches(plural) have been sent! either a spelling mistake or he's sending more than one lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well as I have not got a parnis lol it will have to be this


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> So shaggy if your selling some of your watches the crucial question is, what you got on your shopping list???
> 
> chico


No watches, just some gym equipment. I'm happy with the watches I've got, my EcoZilla, Solar and Monster divers probably get about 85% of my wrist time. I'm not really looking to buy any more watches right now, though I did buy a bunch of G-Shocks on that sales forum last week that were being sold as a bundle so I'm going to keep some of them and flip out a couple of them.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> pvd sub by any chance? ;-) man bush emailed me to say my watches(plural) have been sent! either a spelling mistake or he's sending more than one lol


I'm torn between the sub and a pam homage but the subs winning just now, but that could change as the day goes on!! lol all the emails iv had from the asian sellers stated they were sending my "watches" as well!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

No solar yet chico? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> No solar yet chico?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It's out for delivery mate, not long now!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's out for delivery mate, not long now!
> 
> chico


Ah cool..pics when it arrives?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's out for delivery mate, not long now!
> 
> chico


Let's hope the sun lasts long enough for the solar to see some of it today.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Ah cool..pics when it arrives?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Of course!!



Airfixer said:


> Let's hope the sun lasts long enough for the solar to see some of it today.


LOL hope so mate! how you enjoying your solar?

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

We should declare tomorrow Solar day in honour of Chico's new arrival and all wear our Solars.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> We should declare tomorrow Solar day in honour of Chico's new arrival and all wear our Solars.


Sounds good mate!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I will wear a quartz tomorrow as it might rain the only solar I might see is an eclipse of the sun


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will wear a quartz tomorrow as it might rain the only solar I might see is an eclipse of the sun


 how about we go with a pizza day mate I have not got a solar either yet but I mite have one of those blue one's I put up a pic an age back lol 

here the pic I was talking about


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to get the grass cut as I am working till 22.00 hrs every night till saturday at least it is dry at the moment


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just got this for £34 on eBay - Raketa 24 world timer








Always useful to know what time it is in Vladivostok, lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Just got this for £34 on eBay - Raketa 24 world timer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funky!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Just got this for £34 on eBay - Raketa 24 world timer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sent you a p.m mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

It's finally here and it's a Monster of a watch!! over the moon with it

























chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Woohoo delighted for ye bud! At long last!

I don't need to tell you to enjoy it..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's finally here and it's a Monster of a watch!! over the moon with it
> 
> View attachment 1577573
> 
> ...


hey that's my watch lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Woohoo delighted for ye bud! At long last!
> 
> I don't need to tell you to enjoy it..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Cheers pep, how do they do it for the money?? awesome

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers pep, how do they do it for the money?? awesome
> 
> chico


Sizes really well on your wrist..The bezel click is nice too?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's finally here and it's a Monster of a watch!! over the moon with it
> 
> View attachment 1577573
> 
> ...


looks good mate, enjoy ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Sizes really well on your wrist..The bezel click is nice too?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


44mm hits the sweet spot for me, yeah nice smooth action on the bezel.

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. I've finally woke up but haven't managed to drag myself out of my pit. I keep making "awake" noises in the hope that the wife hears and fetches me a coffee up but I think I'm in the dog house as she said no more watches 
but she found out I bought this last night.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321467893432

I thought i was a bargain but she seems to differ. I've wanted a CWC diver long before I even joined WUS but I can't afford or justify the price tag so the cooper hits the spot, it's as close as possible it even has the "deep" crown. Wives just don't understand do they ? Anyway I sold some WW 1 memoroblia on flea bay so that covered the cost but still got home this morning and nag, nag, nag, blah, blah "you've got loads of watches" blah, blah, blah........... Talk about GBH of the ear holes !

Congratulations Chico the wait is over at last. Be careful when driving though mate, make sure you keep your eyes on the road and not staring at your new watch !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice watch ws,he's on the loose again granddaughter opened the door and he bolted can't find him anywhere 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Nice watch ws,he's on the loose again granddaughter opened the door and he bolted can't find him anywhere
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


Cheers Smeagal I've always wanted one. I was thinking you could do with a pair of welding gauntlets when handling smeagal. Hope you find him mate I'd hate for anything to happen to him.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Nice watch ws,he's on the loose again granddaughter opened the door and he bolted can't find him anywhere
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


lol Yours is the first cat that needs a lead..... indoors. lol

One end attached to kitchen door handle. Other end attached to cat. No more escapey-cat.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got him without incident,now to go to mcds for the kids 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Afternoon everyone. I've finally woke up but haven't managed to drag myself out of my pit. I keep making "awake" noises in the hope that the wife hears and fetches me a coffee up but I think I'm in the dog house as she said no more watches
> but she found out I bought this last night.
> Cooper Submaster &apos;Milsub&apos; Deep Dive Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


spot on mate and you did sell your ww 1 for it can't see the big deal lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> spot on mate and you did sell your ww 1 for it can't see the big deal lol


Me neither mate :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Me neither mate :-(


 cooper is a safe buy you will always get about the same for selling it as you bought it for. so could you say that with shoes hmmm lol I have a sort of policy that's one In one out lol that almost works well sometimes until oh d waves lovely watches under me nose


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey blanchy how about this for a green dial watch hmmm


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey blanchy how about this for a green dial watch hmmm


I think I like every vostok I see lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I think I like every vostok I see lol


 lol how true


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what's people opinions on jump hours they have never really appeal to me don't know why maybe just have not seen one I like


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what's people opinions on jump hours they have never really appeal to me don't know why maybe just have not seen one I like


Love 'em they just have a quirky 70's retro look that just appeals to me. It's funny you should mention them I've been on to ohd30 and I'm purchasing hers (with secret cash I have stashed that the wife doesn't know about) ! I'm gonna tell the wife that you sent it ITMW as a gift when it arrives to throw her off the scent ! The tangled webs we weave lol !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Love 'em they just have a quirky 70's retro look that just appeals to me. It's funny you should mention them I've been on to ohd30 and I'm purchasing hers (with secret cash I have stashed that the wife doesn't know about) ! I'm gonna tell the wife that you sent it ITMW as a gift when it arrives to throw her off the scent ! The tangled webs we weave lol !


lol if you are going to get one you can't go far wrong with a smith  and that means I get to play with the heilo for a while 

p.s don't forget the thank you card hehe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what's people opinions on jump hours they have never really appeal to me don't know why maybe just have not seen one I like


I like the look of em, BUT they always seem to have quite small cases which puts me off


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I like the look of em, BUT they always seem to have quite small cases which puts me off


lol could be that I like hands on me watches maybe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol could be that I like hands on me watches maybe


Ive seen jump hour watches go for a lot more I recon thats a bargain the price put up


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Ive seen jump hour watches go for a lot more I recon thats a bargain the price put up


yeah I think oh d .. did mates rates to the guys on here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

A lovely barbecue in the sunshine today. Chilled.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Will be wearing my sbs tomorrow saw the real w10 on the military thread very same was looking for just now but cant find it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

coming up to 19000 alot of watch talk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Will be wearing my sbs tomorrow saw the real w10 on the military thread very same was looking for just now but cant find it


 yeah a g10 is in my list to


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah a g10 is in my list to )


 between 60 and 100 for good one


----------



## rmixxx (Jun 21, 2014)

First day on vaccation.. Aaand my son smashes his finger between the door and doorframe.. Spent most of the day in the hospital with him..

Hopefully this doesn't ruin his fun in the sun completely :/

The EMT that took us to the hospital was obviously a watch-guy.. Either that or he REALLY liked my left hand and/or knee.. He kept on staring 
Either way, I take it as a compliment


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

rmixxx said:


> First day on vaccation.. Aaand my son smashes his finger between the door and doorframe.. Spent most of the day in the hospital with him..
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't ruin his fun in the sun completely :/
> 
> ...


Ouch, that must have hurt!

So what watch were you wearing that made the guy stare?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> between 60 and 100 for good one


 yeah I have saw a couple of really nice ones just at the wrong times lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

was it your gsar ?  am sorry to here that hope it heels fast


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Went to an agricultural museum today (I know a lil boring) and felt really old when I seen this on display!










Oh and seen a peacock 










Kids named him Geoff

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I like the look of em, BUT they always seem to have quite small cases which puts me off


Oh the Smiths *isn't* small!
Wait for the wristshots


----------



## rmixxx (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah.. Was the GSAR 
Although it might aswell be my amazing chicken-legs he was looking at 

The son seems fine now that he's bandaged up(paying football and running around).. Took 5 hours at the hospital though and everyone there seems to HATE english as a language..
Highly unpractical when my spanish is limited to ordering beer/drinks and asking for the bill 

Somehow we managed to figure something out in the end.

The driver of the ambulance had s certina ds podium if I'm not mistaken.

The guy in the back had a smith and wesson watch I've never seen before.. Blue dial on a massive black velcro-strap..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rmixxx said:


> Yeah.. Was the GSAR
> Although it might aswell be my amazing chicken-legs he was looking at
> 
> The son seems fine now that he's bandaged up(paying football and running around).. Took 5 hours at the hospital though and everyone there seems to HATE english as a language..
> ...


 yeah I have seen the s.w brand when looking for smiths on the bay but they did not really do it for me lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Of course!!
> 
> LOL hope so mate! how you enjoying your solar?
> 
> chico


Still really happy with it. It's getting more arm time than any other. Glad yours has finally arrived. It's a beaut mate!


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah a g10 is in my list to


Love mine, an '82 issue.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Still really happy with it. It's getting more arm time than any other. Glad yours has finally arrived. It's a beaut mate!


Cheers mate, canny see me taking it off anytime soon either!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers mate, canny see me taking it off anytime soon either!!
> 
> chico


are you sticking with the bracelet or gonna get a zulu to compliment it? ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> are you sticking with the bracelet or gonna get a zulu to compliment it? ;-)


Defo 100% staying on the bracelet mate, i love that big chunky/tool like look of it on the bracelet.

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

borrowed from military thread Kronos my sbs looks the very same


----------



## rmixxx (Jun 21, 2014)

smeagal said:


> borrowed from military thread Kronos my sbs looks the very same


And.. The top watch there is?

Another one for my want-list :/


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> borrowed from military thread Kronos my sbs looks the very same


I like the hands on your one better mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a big fan of those classic sword hands like you find on the Omegas.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm a big fan of those classic sword hands like you find on the Omegas.


 looks like we have found what they are basing the special dive on maybe ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks like we have found what they are basing the special dive on maybe ?


I think you may be right there mate, it's definitely a contender.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I think you may be right there mate, it's definitely a contender.


said there was a watch it reminded me of it was only when shaggy put up the pic it sort of click lol same type of case hands and markers


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> borrowed from military thread Kronos my sbs looks the very same


It's a very good homage isn't it.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks like we have found what they are basing the special dive on maybe ?


Yes, very similar. Shame the they haven't included orange minute hand.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yes, very similar. Shame the they haven't included orange minute hand.


It is orange it just glows green on mine


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yes, very similar. Shame the they haven't included orange minute hand.


 could be tempted to have a play and see if I could put that type of hands on it they got the right shape just need to make the minute hand orange and they would have done a very good attempt on the face of it ... then we ding them up and scratch the crystal we ant going to mind half as much


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It is orange it just glows green on mine


I think he means on the special dive watch from mwc mate yours is spot on mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes that's why l added the wee bit at the end not to confuse 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes that's why l added the wee bit at the end not to confuse
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


 lol p.c must be running slow did not see that bit lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think he means on the special dive watch from mwc mate yours is spot on mate


Lol yeah I meant the EM special. Yours is spot on as ITMW said


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

To celebrate Chico's solar arriving - I'm wearing mine (again!)
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> To celebrate Chico's solar arriving - I'm wearing mine (again!)
> Have a good day everyone.


as shaggy says its a solar day wear then if you got them lol I don't so it going to be a pizza for me


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning all. Thought I'd say hello before I go to sleep.
Why does time practically stand still when waiting for a new watch ? 
Why do some eBay sellers wait up to two days before posting the item that you paid straight away for ? I paid for the cooper sub Sunday night and the seller still hasn't dispatched it aaaaarrrrrggghhh ! I'm not a patient man ! 
I sent od30 the money for the smiths I'm buying from her last night and I bet she doesn't mess around before posting it. Only a fellow WIS knows the intense pain of waiting for a watch to arrive. Oh and I've just checked and he's sending it 2nd class so even if he posts it this morning I'll be lucky to get it Thursday, Fridays more likely. Five days for something that I paid for on Sunday :-( 
That's my rant over, I promise to be in a happier frame of mind when I get up this afternoon ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning all. Thought I'd say hello before I go to sleep.
> Why does time practically stand still when waiting for a new watch ?
> Why do some eBay sellers wait up to two days before posting the item that you paid straight away for ? I paid for the cooper sub Sunday night and the seller still hasn't dispatched it aaaaarrrrrggghhh ! I'm not a patient man !
> I sent od30 the money for the smiths I'm buying from her last night and I bet she doesn't mess around before posting it. Only a fellow WIS knows the intense pain of waiting for a watch to arrive. Oh and I've just checked and he's sending it 2nd class so even if he posts it this morning I'll be lucky to get it Thursday, Fridays more likely. Five days for something that I paid for on Sunday :-(
> That's my rant over, I promise to be in a happier frame of mind when I get up this afternoon ;-)


 no doubt on that w.s mine from oh'd says this
Your item has reached the delivery office and is out for delivery yeah that's how to do it lol thanks oh'd


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

UK Paratrooper today. The strap is leather and a dark brown, but not like Lufty. The metal is brushed steel style. The dial is clean and bright. A bit small. . . But nice.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all, as you can imagine iv not took it off yet!! lol

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Morning all, as you can imagine iv not took it off yet!! lol
> 
> chico


Let's be honest Chico, that's staying on there for a good while isn't it lol !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> UK Paratrooper today. The strap is leather and a dark brown, but not like Lufty. The metal is brushed steel style. The dial is clean and bright. A bit small. . . But nice.


I quite like the look of that one Stuart.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Morning all, as you can imagine iv not took it off yet!! lol
> 
> chico


 Take it off and that part of your wrist will be white


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Let's be honest Chico, that's staying on there for a good while isn't it lol !


Damm right WS, to be honest i don't think i will ever need to wear another watch now, but were's the fun in that!! lol defo the jewel in my collection



smeagal said:


> Take it off and that part of your wrist will be white


sure will be mate!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I found an old mechanical 23 jeweled movement in my shed gave it good shake and its been running for ages it must have been there for at least 20 years


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, to celebrate solar day here is mine back on my wrist after a week of wearing my monster, there has been a little in fighting so I had to separate em! Lol ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Morning guys. I'll be starting with my G-Shock Mudman for the gym today and then going back to the solar afterwards.










Just a thought, we always give watches nicknames here and we've already called the black and yellow solar the Bumblebee. How about some names for the other versions, the red and blue and the blue and black?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning all. Thought I'd say hello before I go to sleep.
> Why does time practically stand still when waiting for a new watch ?
> Why do some eBay sellers wait up to two days before posting the item that you paid straight away for ? I paid for the cooper sub Sunday night and the seller still hasn't dispatched it aaaaarrrrrggghhh ! I'm not a patient man !
> I sent od30 the money for the smiths I'm buying from her last night and I bet she doesn't mess around before posting it. Only a fellow WIS knows the intense pain of waiting for a watch to arrive. Oh and I've just checked and he's sending it 2nd class so even if he posts it this morning I'll be lucky to get it Thursday, Fridays more likely. Five days for something that I paid for on Sunday :-(
> That's my rant over, I promise to be in a happier frame of mind when I get up this afternoon ;-)


And three days door to door from Creation in Singapore! They clearly empathise with impatient WIS.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning guys. I'll be starting with my G-Shock Mudman for the gym today and then going back to the solar afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


black/blue - Bruiser? lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> And three days door to door from Creation in Singapore! They clearly empathise with impatient WIS.


They didn't empathise with me cause mines took 10 days??? lol

chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning all!
I'm having a Chinese today
























Love the simplicity of it


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here it is, https://www.facebook.com/groups/DiversWatches/?fref=nf , there are a few shall we say snobs lurking about on it, you know the sort, "what's that sh** you're wearing? my rolex is much better" type people! ;-)


Thanks sharky, just clicked on it, it's a closed group, clearly wanting to keep the riff raff out... I wonder if they'll appreciate my 15 quid Casio from Argos....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks sharky, just clicked on it, it's a closed group, clearly wanting to keep the riff raff out... I wonder if they'll appreciate my 15 quid Casio from Argos....


you'll be ok, they accept anybody! lol. just ask to join, there are some amazing watches on there, some of us can only dream of lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> They didn't empathise with me cause mines took 10 days??? lol
> 
> chico


Oh no, did you get routed through customs?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just a thought, we always give watches nicknames here and we've already called the black and yellow solar the Bumblebee. How about some names for the other versions, the red and blue and the blue and black?


The Bath?


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

I've resisted it for three days but this morning my Precista diver is firmly back on my wrist where it belongs. It's making the rest of the collection redundant, seriously considering moving few on.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning guys. I'll be starting with my G-Shock Mudman for the gym today and then going back to the solar afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maxiums prima lol ( let see how long it takes people to get the connection lol)  for the red and blue one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> black/blue - Bruiser? lol


how about Falcatron lol ( do you guys get it now hehe  ​


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks sharky, just clicked on it, it's a closed group, clearly wanting to keep the riff raff out... I wonder if they'll appreciate my 15 quid Casio from Argos....


I'm on there. Managed a bit of kudos by posting Seikos but raised a few eyebrows with my Bagelsport ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I'm on there. Managed a bit of kudos by posting Seikos but raised a few eyebrows with my Bagelsport ;-)


There are some snobs on there but the owner Andreas is a gent...I do wonder if half the guys on there have half the watches they say they have. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I'm on there. Managed a bit of kudos by posting Seikos but raised a few eyebrows with my Bagelsport ;-)


I caused a bit of a stir with my Parnis Tourbillon too lol ;-)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There are some snobs on there but the owner Andreas is a gent...I do wonder if half the guys on there have half the watches they say they have. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Whilst I'm a new watch fan myself, I do love the excitement of discoveries of classics, like a Droz supercompressor sitting in a drawer for 30 years. 
I would bet my house, knowing the military mind, that there are hoards of milsubs, jealously guarded by quartermasters all over the world, never disposed of, not visible on inventories anymore. Just being kept safe.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning guys. I'll be starting with my G-Shock Mudman for the gym today and then going back to the solar afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The solar 'black eye' has a ring to it?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Oh no, did you get routed through customs?


No it sailed through customs no probs, i ordered it on the saturday, DHL picked it up from singapore on the wednesday then it sat in edinburgh from the friday to the monday!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well got oh'd care package lol.. spot on more then happy with ( is an understatement) just had quick look for now the big 12 Is in bloody marvelous condition you done me proud there mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

What about "the Patriot" for sharky's solar?? 

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

think I'm going to wear this to go back out in


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice one, is, glad they reached you OK
Yes, I bought the Red 12 NOS and only wore it once
(had one before, loved it, didn't wear it, sold it, and felt nostalgic so bought that one, but still didn't wear it, lol)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Nice one, is, glad they reached you OK
> Yes, I bought the Red 12 NOS and only wore it once
> (had one before, loved it, didn't wear it, sold it, and felt nostalgic so bought that one, but still didn't wear it, lol)


 yeah bought a couple of yours to go straight into display the 12 being one of them I to have always want one to but I mite just wear it a while first lol but it such good con I mite not risk it lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

In honour of solar day I'll have to go with an a photo I took a couple of days ago as I can't get one I'm happy with today 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Getting ready for work have a nice day one and all


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't have a solar, yet. How about a SOKI?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I don't have a solar, yet. How about a SOKI?


 I still have my casoki casio at the front soki at the back


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning guys. I'll be starting with my G-Shock Mudman for the gym today and then going back to the solar afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost missed the chance to talk G shock..Mudman is my favourite one. .mostly for how comfortable they are and hugely because I can't afford a frogman, rangeman or riseman 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I dont like the look of gshocks......but I really want one lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I dont like the look of gshocks......but I really want one lol


The Mudman is great value..you'd pick one up for 50/60 quid

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thats not a bad price at all


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I almost missed the chance to talk G shock..Mudman is my favourite one. .mostly for how comfortable they are and hugely because I can't afford a frogman, rangeman or riseman
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I have a green mudman, my fave g shock ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I dont like the look of gshocks......but I really want one lol


 Snap


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. The wife's just woke me up with a brew. No cooper diver in the post. The seller hasn't even marked it as dispatched, r sole :-{ hope he's not playing silly beggers because he was hoping for more for it. Looking forward to the hour jump arriving from od30, hope she received my money in the post. 
I haven't decided what to wear today yet, it will probably be the 63 as I'm not in work tonight or tomorrow so I can wear her without fear of damage.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Afternoon everyone. The wife's just woke me up with a brew. No cooper diver in the post. The seller hasn't even marked it as dispatched, r sole :-{ hope he's not playing silly beggers because he was hoping for more for it. Looking forward to the hour jump arriving from od30, hope she received my money in the post.
> I haven't decided what to wear today yet, it will probably be the 63 as I'm not in work tonight or tomorrow so I can wear her without fear of damage.


 so she's talking to you again then lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so she's talking to you again then lol


Yeah, I just hope she falls for my elaborate pack of lies when the hour jump drops through the letter box. I'm going to tell her that YOU sent it as a gift !! LOL 
The problem is is that I'm rubbish at lying and she has the ability to smell a lie like a fart in a car !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah, I just hope she falls for my elaborate pack of lies when the hour jump drops through the letter box. I'm going to tell her that YOU sent it as a gift !! LOL
> The problem is is that I'm rubbish at lying and she has the ability to smell a lie like a fart in a car !


better have a larger box of chocs and a bunch of flowers ready lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> better have a larger box of chocs and a bunch of flowers ready lol


That won't cut it if she smells even a HINT of BS I'll be sleeping on the sofa !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im getting one of the white hmts from od 

Maybe I'll get something off the next list too


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Is there a MWC watch this week? German naval commander?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im getting one of the white hmts from od
> 
> Maybe I'll get something off the next list too


yeah I mite leave you something lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, Wetherspoons are having a cider festival, and I've changed watches cos of the HEAT


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Is there a MWC watch this week? German naval commander?


which one looks a bit monster like in the markings


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That won't cut it if she smells even a HINT of BS I'll be sleeping on the sofa !


 I say tell the truth and Dam the Defiant hehe lol  you know it will be less painful that way


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I say tell the truth and _*Damn the Defiant*_! hehe lol  you know it will be less painful that way


You don't know my wife, it's always better to lie than tell the truth, the male rules on marriage lesson no 1


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi all, just had one of those emails where you think 'well that escalated quickly!' Having a cup of coffee to calm down then after tea me and the missus are of to see Batman (Tim Burton one) which is showing for one night only in Hull tonight.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> You don't know my wife, it's always better to lie than tell the truth, the male rules on marriage lesson no 1


 I all ways found it was twice as bad when they found out lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I all ways found it was twice as bad when they found out lol


She must never find out !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ohhhh this is very nice

It uses bluetooth to sync to your smartphone to match the local time wherever you go


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> You don't know my wife, it's always better to lie than tell the truth, the male rules on marriage lesson no 1


I'm quite lucky, my wife is the ultimate technophobe, doesn't use a mobile, never used the tinternet and has absolutely no idea what any of my watches cost ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> She must never find out !


 you could say you got it on my be-half I mighty even like a jump hour if its free haha


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi all, just had one of those emails where you think 'well that escalated quickly!' Having a cup of coffee to calm down then after tea me and the missus are of to see Batman (Tim Burton one) which is showing for one night only in Hull tonight.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm quite lucky, my wife is the ultimate technophobe, doesn't use a mobile, never used the tinternet and has absolutely no idea what any of my watches cost ;-)


Nice one Sharky, you got yourself a keeper lol !


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Put the PRS-82 back onto the Nato is was supplied with so I can give the stainless bracelet a clean


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Put the PRS-82 back onto the Nato is was supplied with so I can give the stainless bracelet a clean


I cannot get over how nice that watch looks!


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I don't have a solar, yet. How about a SOKI?


LOL still have mine working OK apart from needing new battery - did myself.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> She must never find out !


That's never going to work when you're wearing the evidence - Exhibit A - in front of her.....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's never going to work when you're wearing the evidence - Exhibit A - in front of her.....


She won't know one watch from another........I hope


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Put the PRS-82 back onto the Nato is was supplied with so I can give the stainless bracelet a clean


Is that a MK II escort Merlin ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I decided to give my G10 some air, it's not seen the light of day for a long while.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I decided to give my G10 some air, it's not seen the light of day for a long while.


Always nice to spot one in the drawer/box that you haven't worn for a while 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

It's quiet on here today.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It's quiet on here today.


 hey mate what's the latest on the mini


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey mate what's the latest on the mini


The sub ? I contacted the seller and he messaged me back to say he posted it today but it's second class so it's likely to be Thur or fri :-( 
On a happier note od30 posted the jump hour today so I should get that tomorrow 
Are you waiting on anything mate ?


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I cannot get over how nice that watch looks!


I know,I've been wearing it for a month now and never get tired of looking at it. I particularly like seeing Great Britain on the bottom of the face


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The sub ? I contacted the seller and he messaged me back to say he posted it today but it's second class so it's likely to be Thur or fri :-(
> On a happier note od30 posted the jump hour today so I should get that tomorrow
> Are you waiting on anything mate ?


yeah mini as in mini cooper haha  well I'm waiting on a Russian but that will be weeks lol that jump hour looks in good con


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah mini as in mini cooper haha  well I'm waiting on a Russian but that will be weeks lol that jump hour looks in good con


Yeah I can't wait for it. I'd never see. A jump hour before joining WUS but I'm quite taken with them and it being a Smiths as well is a bonus, Ohd30 is a superstar !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I can't wait for it. I'd never see. A jump hour before joining WUS but I'm quite taken with them and it being a Smiths as well is a bonus, Ohd30 is a superstar !


yeah oh'd got some darling watches I got about ten of her watches on my wish list and that's just this week lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah oh'd got some darling watches I got about ten of her watches on my wish list and that's just this week lol


Yeah she certainly has her finger on the pulse in regards to nice retro watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I will have to dig some pics out of unusual watches I got some where then I think you would like them


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Is that a MK II escort Merlin ?


It's an '86 Capri 2.0 with a few upgrades, my everyday car, does about 20000 miles a year.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I will have to dig some pics out of unusual watches I got some where then I think you would like them


Yeah nice one lad. I like something a bit unusual.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> It's an '86 Capri 2.0 with a few upgrades, my everyday car, does about 20000 miles a year.


That's lovely that mate. I had a MK I escort Mexico lookalike that I spent a fortune on fitting a Sierra 5 speed box and dropping in a stage 2 tuned 1632 cross flow. I fitted it with buckets and harnesses and dropped it 2" front and back it was my pride and joy. I had to sell it 15 years ago and not a day goes by that I don't miss that car.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah nice one lad. I like something a bit unusual.


 here's a few I got I will have to have a proper look later


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here's a few I got I will have to have a proper look later


I particularly like the third one with the sturmovich on it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I particularly like the third one with the sturmovich on it.


 these are just nice


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> these are just nice


Mmmmmmmmm that sicura is belting


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Mmmmmmmmm that sicura is belting


^^^^^^ exactly what WS said ^^^^^^^ awesome looking!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Mmmmmmmmm that sicura is belting


 lol you know what I going to say next lol (it's on me list lol )


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ^^^^^^ exactly what WS said ^^^^^^^ awesome looking!!
> 
> chico


here's a couple of more shots of it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here's a couple of more shots of it


That is just the right amount of retro and sexy cool. What's the ball park figure for one of those bad boys ITMW ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That is just the right amount of retro and sexy cool. What's the ball park figure for one of those bad boys ITMW ?


 depends on which one and condition but that was going for £220 and I though it was a bargain


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's lovely that mate. I had a MK I escort Mexico lookalike that I spent a fortune on fitting a Sierra 5 speed box and dropping in a stage 2 tuned 1632 cross flow. I fitted it with buckets and harnesses and dropped it 2" front and back it was my pride and joy. I had to sell it 15 years ago and not a day goes by that I don't miss that car.


Thanks, I'd really miss it if it had to go. It's got an EFI head with a warm cam and vernier pulley, a 2" exhaust, 2.8i suspension and wheels, poly bushes right through, RS Turbo brakes, upgraded lighting, a reasonable amount of stereo and a leather interior from a Cougar. The rest of the EFI is sat in the garage to fit later.

The weekend toy has a cammed up 1700 Crossflow


Anyway, back to watches........


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here's a couple of more shots of it


Isn't there a Sicura on adverts. .?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've still got my Sicura for sale of anyone is interested. A lot cheaper than £220...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> It's an '86 Capri 2.0 with a few upgrades, my everyday car, does about 20000 miles a year.


Marvellous motor, I still miss my Mark 1, even though I had to replace nearly every panel through rust, and it needed two bags of cement in the boot to keep it on the road in winter. Those were the days...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Marvellous motor, I still miss my Mark 1, even though I had to replace nearly every panel through rust, and it needed two bags of cement in the boot to keep it on the road in winter. Those were the days...


My dad was a Ford fan and all I remember about them (when I was a nipper) was the choke, flooding the carb and them not starting in the winter

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Isn't there a Sicura on adverts. .?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 there is one but it's a bit beat up and they want e200 for it that about £160 not worth it in that condition


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> there is one but it's a bit beat up and they want e200 for it that about £160 not worth it in that condition


Yeah is a bit beat up. Interesting history lesson the seller got in the comments.?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Does anybody have a link for a nice blue leather strap? 

I think one would work well on the white pilot im getting from od


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah is a bit beat up. Interesting history lesson the seller got in the comments.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 always pays to know what you are selling or buying  their is a bulova diver and acme and a cauny all worth a look if the price comes down a little


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Does anybody have a link for a nice blue leather strap?
> 
> I think one would work well on the white pilot im getting from od


 I will sort it for you mate I got two


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> always pays to know what you are selling or buying  their is a bulova diver and acme and a cauny all worth a look if the price comes down a little


Yeah that cauny looks unusual..I never heard of that brand..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah that cauny looks unusual..I never heard of that brand..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


you will like this then mate  Cauny 1940s, any thoughts?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you will like this then mate  Cauny 1940s, any thoughts?


There's no end to learning in this hobby..popular in Liberia! 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There's no end to learning in this hobby..popular in Liberia!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 yeah that's what I love it's not the standard O or R or S but you get the old beauty's people don't know about the unusual  that you have to hunt down that's the ones I like


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There's no end to learning in this hobby..popular in Liberia!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Iberie pep finished work , just winding down had my bath and checking posts I like the cauny not the ones from India with repainted dials


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Iberie pep finished work had just winding down had my bath and checking posts I like the cauny not the ones from India with repainted dials


You can get mumbai cauny too!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> It's an '86 Capri 2.0 with a few upgrades, my everyday car, does about 20000 miles a year.


Very nice - had a stage 3 mk3 2.0S years ago. Only car I really miss. Had to sell as couldn't afford fuel or tyre bills - spent most of its time sideways.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Iberie pep finished work had just winding down had my bath and checking posts I like the cauny not the ones from India with repainted dials


yeah the old one's are the best here is the two we are talking about


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You can get mumbai cauny too!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 thats the repainted dials I noticed a seller from India is now putting £8 postage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> thats the repainted dials I noticed a seller from India is now putting £8 postage


 I thought they was camys ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm guessing Acme is a generic brand like Parnis? Don't they sell fireworks for killing/or trying to kill road runners? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought they was camys ?


 You could be right or they cant spell


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm guessing Acme is a generic brand like Parnis? Don't they sell fireworks for killing/or trying to kill road runners?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 that's why I want one imagine saying I'm just checking my Acme you would get some strange looks lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm guessing Acme is a generic brand like Parnis? Don't they sell fireworks for killing/or trying to kill road runners?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


they did but never succeeded


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> they did but never succeeded


The coyote is rather like an affordable watch collector, always chasing and never getting your goal 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The coyote is rather like an affordable watch collector, always chasing and never getting your goal
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Do you know what used to annoy me about cartoons? In wacky races, Dick Dastardly would speed ahead of everyone I. Order to set a trap. Why did he not just carry on and win the rave?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The coyote is rather like an affordable watch collector, always chasing and never getting your goal
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I always hated road runner I thought he was a smug git lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Do you know what used to annoy me about cartoons? In wacky races, Dick Dastardly would speed ahead of everyone I. Order to set a trap. Why did he not just carry on and win the rave?


I use to like him better in catch the pigeon lol  who else has the theme tunes running thro their head


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Do you know what used to annoy me about cartoons? In wacky races, Dick Dastardly would speed ahead of everyone I. Order to set a trap. Why did he not just carry on and win the rave?


or scooby and shaggy running through the same room over and over again!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> or scooby and shaggy running through the same room over and over again!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Used to annoy me when they would run in the air with a kettle drum playing before starting to move.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Used to annoy me when they would run in the air with a kettle drum playing before starting to move.


Why not just RUN!

For years I thought STP oil was 'stop the pigeon' oil?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Had long day today going to read and fall asleep


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Had long day today going to read and fall asleep


yeah good nite mate I think I will knock it on the head when Alaska state troopers finishes


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> My dad was a Ford fan and all I remember about them (when I was a nipper) was the choke, flooding the carb and them not starting in the winter
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol but that was just about _every _car in the 70s.b-)


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments about the car chaps, nice to know I'm not the only nostalgic sucker on here )


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I always hated road runner I thought he was a smug git lol


Don't watch this if offended by language

Road Runner Finally gets caught by Wile E. Coyote Epic - YouTube


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

merlind100 said:


> Don't watch this if offended by language
> 
> Road Runner Finally gets caught by Wile E. Coyote Epic - YouTube


:-! classic


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> lol but that was just about _every _car in the 70s.b-)


There was a scene in Life on Mars where a bloke came out of his house, got into an MGB GT parked on his drive, started it first time, and drove away. I laughed out loud, it would have taken him half an hour to start that, maybe even involving a change of battery and wiping down the HT leads and distributor cap.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just sorting thro some stuff I found the issue 9 jap one I had got still in the bag un-opened is anyone still interested in it give me a p.m and we can sort something out


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing hmt military watch today

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Under a fiver some work needed done but I like it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Under a fiver some work needed done but I like it


that's got a sea-gul movement ant it mate looks to be gooood lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's got a sea-gul movement ant it mate looks to be gooood lol


 Its also got dust cover watch runs but winder does not move hands will see what I can do will look good in display case anyway wife will need to get me a few cases


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its also got dust cover watch runs but winder does not move hands will see what I can do will look good in display case anyway wife will need to get me a few cases


yeah have done that with all but one of my hmt are now in the cases as they can tend to be temperamental but the one from sharky I think it was seems to be the work horse and works well so keep that in the rotation but they look great in a case with all the different colour dials 

plus if you need any bits like spring bars or the like give me a shout I mite have them for you mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning all..absolutely blessed with weather so far on our hols, our holiday home garden deffo has a Grecian look and the sun sets it of nicely..today I'll be known as pepalopodos 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Morning all..absolutely blessed with weather so far on our hols, our holiday home garden deffo has a Grecian look and the sun sets it of nicely..today I'll be known as pepalopodos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would love to go across the sea to Ireland, there is a song in that one it looks fantastic


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I would love to go across the sea to Ireland, there is a song in that one it looks fantastic


The holiday home we got is gorgeous. I think it was originally a retreat of some sort..15 acres of grounds. .All landscaped. .not bad for 900euro and 10 of us it the house..only worry is the kids might break something 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Morning all..absolutely blessed with weather so far on our hols, our holiday home garden deffo has a Grecian look and the sun sets it of nicely..today I'll be known as pepalopodos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you got a spare room I can make it over by dinner time haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you got a spare room I can get make it over by dinner time haha


We're having goodfella pizzas lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've had a delivery this morning! 43mm pvd sub from man bush, and a replacement zulu from America! Just a shame I guessed the required size instead of waiting :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We're having goodfella pizzas lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


cheer's on me way out the door haha  does look great their don't it  any news on the ruskies ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've had a delivery this morning! 43mm pvd sub from man bush, and a replacement zulu from America! Just a shame I guessed the required size instead of waiting :-(


what size is that mate I could find a use for that if you want a trade mate ?  and I thought you was going orange with that ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's on me way out the door haha  does look great their don't it  any news on the ruskies ?


Check out the back yard 










I'll check when I get home Saturday mate. .I expect a couple more weeks and we'll have them 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what size is that mate I could find a use for that if you want a trade mate ?  and I thought you was going orange with that ?


it's 22mm, I'll find a use for it cos it's a lovely strap. orange was for the Monster


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've had a delivery this morning! 43mm pvd sub from man bush, and a replacement zulu from America! Just a shame I guessed the required size instead of waiting :-(


Thats the combo i'm going for as well mate, is that the 18mm thick version with the ceramic bezel or the 14mm?? i was ready to order that 22mm zulu as well for it!! whats the verdict on the watch??

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Thats the combo i'm going for as well mate, is that the 18mm thick version with the ceramic bezel or the 14mm?? i was ready to order that 22mm zulu as well for it!! whats the verdict on the watch??
> 
> chico


it's the 14mm thick cheaper version, it needs a 20mm strap. it seems well built, nice n heavy, pvd coating looks nice, bezel looks decent - the markings are engraved on rather than printed. just a shame I haven't got a good strap to put on it lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's the 14mm thick cheaper version, it needs a 20mm strap. it seems well built, nice n heavy, pvd coating looks nice, bezel looks decent - the markings are engraved on rather than printed. just a shame I haven't got a good strap to put on it lol


Looks great mate, you've made my mind up it's getting ordered the day!! found some nice zulu's on ebay from a seller in cyprus £9 free shipping, look quality let me know if u want a link mate.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks great mate, you've made my mind up it's getting ordered the day!! found some nice zulu's on ebay from a seller in cyprus £9 free shipping, look quality let me know if u want a link mate.
> 
> chico


go on, send me the link. this watch collecting lark is getting expensive lol. just had to fetch this from the post office after paying another customs fee! manbush says he can't mark it lower than $30 which I don't believe as some things actually do cost less lol. that also means I'll prob have to pay a 2nd lot of fees for the portuguese when it arrives!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

German Naval Diver again for me today.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> go on, send me the link. this watch collecting lark is getting expensive lol. just had to fetch this from the post office after paying another customs fee! manbush says he can't mark it lower than $30 which I don't believe as some things actually do cost less lol. that also means I'll prob have to pay a 2nd lot of fees for the portuguese when it arrives!


I've been lucky so far regarding customs, how much was the charge? HMRC probably needed to hire someone just for your watch purchases alone!! lol creation marked my solar as measuring equipment @ $21!!

Here's the link, think il get a grey/pvd one for my pilot as well

Watch Strap Band Wrap Military 5 Ring Stainless Steel & PVD Many Colours & Sizes | eBay

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I've been lucky so far regarding customs, how much was the charge? HMRC probably needed to hire someone just for your watch purchases alone!! lol creation marked my solar as measuring equipment @ $21!!
> 
> Here's the link, think il get a grey/pvd one for my pilot as well
> 
> ...


creation did the same with my watch , the charge was £11.54 each time, £8 of that is RM handling, it wouldn't be so bad if it was just the customs to pay, I'm not sure what extra work RM has to do to warrant the £8 charge lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sharky, I've got a 20mm Maratac 3 ring in grey (actually has a hint of green to it). Brand new - yours for a fiver - any good?








And that's an 18mm wjean mesh for £10, if anyone's interested


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, postman's just walked straight past our house :-(
I haven't decided what I'll wear today yet


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> creation did the same with my watch , the charge was £11.54 each time, £8 of that is RM handling, it wouldn't be so bad if it was just the customs to pay, I'm not sure what extra work RM has to do to warrant the £8 charge lol


Shocking, they are charging you £8 cause they paid the £3.54 charge!! how does the sub compare in size to the solar, does it wear smaller?

chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Try to avoid getting things sent UPS - they slap an even bigger supplement on than Royal Mail, for the privelege of *you* paying the customs fees :-(


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Mike, here is a picture of that HMT I have for you, I'll try and get to the Post Office with it on Monday morning.


Thanks Shaggydog for getting me back in the HMT game. I wanted to put it on leather, but my daughter insisted it looks better on a bracelet.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Shocking, they are charging you £8 cause they paid the £3.54 charge!! how does the sub compare in size to the solar, does it wear smaller?
> 
> chico


It does wear a little smaller than the solar possibly as it's lighter,


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It does wear a little smaller than the solar possibly as it's lighter,


It is very nice looking Sharky. I prefer a sterile dial. How much was it if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Shocking, they are charging you £8 cause they paid the £3.54 charge!! how does the sub compare in size to the solar, does it wear smaller?
> 
> chico


Would you not go for a Ray or Mako..just saying? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi everyone, postman's just walked straight past our house :-(
> I haven't decided what I'll wear today yet


clothes I hope mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It is very nice looking Sharky. I prefer a sterile dial. How much was it if you don't mind me asking ?


I think it worked out at £40 inc shipping


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Would you not go for a Ray or Mako..just saying?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


As much as i love the ray, i'm craving the true sub look mate, and the pvd just seals the deal!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> It does wear a little smaller than the solar possibly as it's lighter,


looks good from here mate, it's gonni rock that khaki zulu!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> clothes I hope mate


PMSL ! Yeah I have to wear them now, the neighbours got an injunction out and I have to sign on at the police station once a week ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Sharky, I've got a 20mm Maratac 3 ring in grey (actually has a hint of green to it). Brand new - yours for a fiver - any good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry I missed your post earlier, I'd prefer the khaki colour but I'll keep you in mind


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

WS - it looks like it didn't quite hit the last post, which leaves before the central PO here shuts
Sorry for the delay, mate.
I've just made a change for my old style Janata, I want to be smart but *inscrutable* this afternoon (going to look at an old and very gorgeous Strela)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

No worries, sharky!
Hope you find one that suits soon: I've done that, bought a strap then the watch turns out to have different lugs = annoying


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> WS - it looks like it didn't quite hit the last post, which leaves before the central PO here shuts
> Sorry for the delay, mate.
> I've just made a change for my old style Janata, I want to be smart but *inscrutable* this afternoon (going to look at an old and very gorgeous Strela)


That's fine ohd30 I was more worried that it had been "lost" in the post. Royal Mail relaxed their background checks years ago so as to be more PC. When I started you couldn't even have a police caution and you had to sign the official secrets act. Now any old tea leaf can join. Well at least now I'm not as worried, it should turn up tomorrow and I should get my cooper sub then as well. It's a good job The Lord gave us two wrists !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's fine ohd30 I was more worried that it had been "lost" in the post. Royal Mail relaxed their background checks years ago so as to be more PC. When I started you couldn't even have a police caution and you had to sign the official secrets act. Now any old tea leaf can join. Well at least now I'm not as worried, it should turn up tomorrow and I should get my cooper sub then as well. It's a good job The Lord gave us two wrists !


They don't need to lose it in the post, they could hand it over to ParcelForce who will just... Hold it... They have had a watch I bought from Germany since Sunday night at their international depot. Moved out of there at 11am, so still not sure if it will even arrive tomorrow! So much for 'express 24'. 24 days, maybe...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> They don't need to lose it in the post, they could hand it over to ParcelForce who will just... Hold it... They have had a watch I bought from Germany since Sunday night at their international depot. Moved out of there at 11am, so still not sure if it will even arrive tomorrow! So much for 'express 24'. 24 days, maybe...


You mean parcel FARCE, we were well shut of them.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> You mean parcel FARCE, we were well shut of them.


that's what putting me off from buying from abroad well out side E.U lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've bought from Russia, Ukraine, the Republic of Mari El (!), Turkmenistan, Turkey, India, China, Singapore, Philipines, Australia, US, Canada, Hungary, Czech Republic, Bulgaria, Romania, Germany, France, Holland, Switzerland and Poland.
I've almost never (about 5% of time) been charged Customs (probably cos most were so cheap). Never had one lost in transit, or anything break.
I think it helps the stress levels not to get too obsessed with tracking a parcel. I've had some arrive and I couldn't remember which one they were til I opened them, lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well that's the khaki zulu found a new home


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I've bought from Russia, Ukraine, the Republic of Mari El (!), Turkmenistan, Turkey, India, China, Singapore, Philipines, Australia, US, Canada, Hungary, Czech Republic, Bulgaria, Romania, Germany, France, Holland, Switzerland and Poland.
> I've almost never (about 5% of time) been charged Customs (probably cos most were so cheap). Never had one lost in transit, or anything break.
> I think it helps the stress levels not to get too obsessed with tracking a parcel. I've had some arrive and I couldn't remember which one they were til I opened them, lol


I was thinking more the hidden charges that pop up lol I like buying from e.u so we can get quick delivery for the price you agreed on  lol I mean 24 hours is bloody marvellous


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was thinking more the hidden charges that pop up lol I like buying from e.u so we can get quick delivery for the price you agreed on  lol I mean 24 hours is bloody marvellous


I rarely get customs from China, probably because everything is so cheap, but USA and Australia I get hit every time. Perhaps cos they were member sales and they were (rightly) honest on their customs declaration.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I rarely get customs from China, probably because everything is so cheap, but USA and Australia I get hit every time. Perhaps cos they were member sales and they were (rightly) honest on their customs declaration.


 I don't mind the charges to a degree if they would be upfront about them


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I know this isn't a zulu and maybe a bit light but it's a bargain @ £1.97!










20mm Luxury Fashion Army Military Nylon Sport Watch Band Straps For Men Women | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I don't mind the charges to a degree if they would be upfront about them


Well, tbf they are. Anything over £35 in value from outside the EU is subject to 20 per cent VAT. If you get away with it you are lucky, but I always assume I will have to pay. What I do object to is the 'handling charge' which you can't avoid, if you could prepay customs at purchase I would (indeed several eBay sellers in the USA now allow you to do this). I am happy to pay taxes that are due, less so lining the pockets of the delivery companies.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, tbf they are. Anything over £35 in value from outside the EU is subject to 20 per cent VAT. If you get away with it you are lucky, but I always assume I will have to pay. What I do object to is the 'handling charge' which you can't avoid, if you could prepay customs at purchase I would (indeed several eBay sellers in the USA now allow you to do this). I am happy to pay taxes that are due, less so lining the pockets of the delivery companies.


yeah that's what mean i just did not word it very well l meant this bit of what you said 

[What I do object to is the 'handling charge' which you can't avoid,] [ less so lining the pockets of the delivery companies. ]

I'm kind of guy who like's to see what I'm getting myself into before I do if you know what I mean


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's the khaki zulu found a new home


As if they were meant to be together!! lol looks superb

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that's what mean i just did not word it very well l meant this bit of what you said
> 
> [What I do object to is the 'handling charge' which you can't avoid,] [ less so lining the pockets of the delivery companies. ]
> 
> I'm kind of guy who like's to see what I'm getting myself into before I do if you know what I mean


Yeah sorry, we agree - it is shameful that you have to pay them. If you were trying to evade customs and they caught you, fair enough, but you don't have the option of declaring it before it arrives and paying what is due


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I know this isn't a zulu and maybe a bit light but it's a bargain @ £1.97!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A new strap shipped to your door for under 2 quid, how can you go wrong, will go well with the sub mate.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how about this a jump hour pocket watch lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do you remember when churchy had a Moscow times watch was it like this one because I think I like it a lot


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The sexiest jump hour I've seen is Reno's, a discontinued Alpha model


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> The sexiest jump hour I've seen is Reno's, a discontinued Alpha model


it's nice but I'm sorry it leaves me flat


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> The sexiest jump hour I've seen is Reno's, a discontinued Alpha model


I really like that!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I really like that!


Same here it gorgeous !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ITMW check your inbox mate.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> The sexiest jump hour I've seen is Reno's, a discontinued Alpha model


It's a watch in a chador, doesn't appeal to me, watches need faces


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Blue Ray for a business day in the capitol.










Eee it were hot....


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's the khaki zulu found a new home


That looks fantastic! Liking that combo


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> That looks fantastic! Liking that combo


I thought the strap it came on was great but this just totally makes the watch! I'm sort of glad it didn't fit the sub now lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you remember when churchy had a Moscow times watch was it like this one because I think I like it a lot


This is mine.








Had a spot of bother with it for a week or so. It kept stopping at the 40 seconds mark if I wasn't wearing it. And before you ask it was just a few minutes after being put down, so not lack of winding.
Running fine now and losing under a minute a day so very happy.
And I've been watching a few others that come up for sale.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> This is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what sort of prices was they going for then ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

A few more pics of my new sub


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what sort of prices was they going for then ?


Around £40-£60. The price on the one you pictured looks a bargain. Don't worry the box is missing, cause honestly it's rubbish.
I keep looking at this one. It's been round for a while, but it's still a bit too much money.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Around £40-£60. The price on the one you pictured looks a bargain. Don't worry the box is missing, cause honestly it's rubbish.
> I keep looking at this one. It's been round for a while, but it's still a bit too much money.


well that's nice too


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Do many people on here paracord bracelets? 

I think im going to make myself one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Do many people on here paracord bracelets?
> 
> I think im going to make myself one


I've done a few


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've done a few


Are they easy enough to make?

Wheres the best place to get the paracord?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> A few more pics of my new sub
> 
> View attachment 1580076
> View attachment 1580078
> ...


Very nice sharky..great combo!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Are they easy enough to make?
> 
> Wheres the best place to get the paracord?


they are pretty easy, there are a few sites with instructions. the paracord you can buy for about £1.70 for 15feet for cheaper for more quantity. you will need about a foot per inch of bracelet. this is where I learned it,
Paracord bracelet with a side release buckle

p.s. I got all my cord from ebay ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've done a few


 yeah here is one of them pity it's a tad to long but sharky did well


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> they are pretty easy, there are a few sites with instructions. the paracord you can buy for about £1.70 for 15feet for cheaper for more quantity. you will need about a foot per inch of bracelet. this is where I learned it,
> Paracord bracelet with a side release buckle
> 
> p.s. I got all my cord from ebay ;-)


Cheers I'll have a look now


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah here is one of them pity it's a tad to long but shark did well


That looks great


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> That looks great


it is just a bit to big so with sharky permission I'm might trade it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it is just a bit to big so with sharky permission I'm might trade it


feel free lol it's yours now ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> feel free lol it's yours now ;-)


 what do you reckon about the size 7 and half or 7 and 3 quarter or a tad bigger ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what do you reckon about the size 7 and half or 7 and 3 quarter or a tad bigger ?


stop bragging lol, for what?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> stop bragging lol, for what?


Sharky, did you get the sub from the manbush site or unclegong? i noticed on the bush site the bezel looks painted & on the gong site it's the etched version??

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sharky, did you get the sub from the manbush site or unclegong? i noticed on the bush site the bezel looks painted & on the gong site it's the etched version??
> 
> chico


I got it from the gong site  I can't even get the manbush site up today!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I got it from the gong site


Cheers mate |>

edit, just checked neither can i?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> stop bragging lol, for what?


 the strap lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers mate |>
> 
> edit, just checked neither can i?
> 
> chico


I forgot to mention, I had to strip the sub down an hour after opening the package! while polishing it I noticed a big greasy fingerprint bang centre on the inside of the crystal! and there was no way this one was going back to china lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I forgot to mention, I had to strip the sub down an hour after opening the package! while polishing it I noticed a big greasy fingerprint bang centre on the inside of the crystal! and there was no way this one was going back to china lol


Nightmare! I have not yet been brave enough to open any of my watches apart from Vostoks, which are indestructible.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Nightmare! I have not yet been brave enough to open any of my watches apart from Vostoks, which are indestructible.


on the plus side I'm getting quite proficient at it lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I forgot to mention, I had to strip the sub down an hour after opening the package! while polishing it I noticed a big greasy fingerprint bang centre on the inside of the crystal! and there was no way this one was going back to china lol


The quirks of owning a parnis!!! lol any update on the portuguese?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The quirks of owning a parnis!!! lol any update on the portuguese?
> 
> chico


Yeah, I have a tracking number so it's on it's way back!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning everyone! Fourth day of my week off and up at 5am again!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning everyone! Fourth day of my week off and up at 5am again!


morning mate what you got planed for your days off ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning everyone! Fourth day of my week off and up at 5am again!


I have a new alarm clock the cat has woken me at 8am all week and I dont need up early as I am late shift this week I will wear this today not got phone with me to take snap shot


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning all. Raketa Jet for me. Flat is already over 30 degrees, must go out soon before my head explodes


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, I decided to have a day getting some clothes outside to dry but it looks like the summer has gone out there! Dull and grey here :-( day 2 of wearing the parnis sub, wore it to bed last night and the lume is pretty good and lasts a while too which was a nice surprise  also it hasn't gained or lost yet!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

And now me Tunnocks Teacakes are melting in the heat - will this inferno never end?!
Er, about 11 o'clock actually, according to the aviation forecast. Ah well, it's been great really


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Phew just done an hour in the garden but had to come in as it is too hot. Not even 10am, what will it be like at noon?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> And now me Tunnocks Teacakes are melting in the heat - will this inferno never end?!
> Er, about 11 o'clock actually, according to the aviation forecast. Ah well, it's been great really


ooh i love a wee teacake!! lol

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Phew just done an hour in the garden but had to come in as it is too hot. Not even 10am, what will it be like at noon?


 I think we have had our summer up here its not went above 20 all week


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, my mum's in Lancs and she's had rain these last 2 days
How about you, WS?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ooh i love a wee teacake!! lol
> 
> chico


 after the pantomine at the games up here it put me off tea cakes for the moment


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> And now me Tunnocks Teacakes are melting in the heat - will this inferno never end?!
> Er, about 11 o'clock actually, according to the aviation forecast. Ah well, it's been great really


Mmmmm..... Tunnocks tea cakes. Better when there gooey...... Mmm


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, I can see that, S (didn't see the ceremony m'self)








Airfixer, I've always found the best bit is the 'crack' as you first bite through the chocolate. At the mo my fingers are squidging the sides in - put them in the fridge so they're ready with my morning cuppa soon


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning everyone I'm wearing my little vostok today


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Ah, I can see that, S (didn't see the ceremony m'self)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if only they were that big, pass me a spoon, I'm going in lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, success at last!








And yes, that would be heaven indeed


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my red bezel insert this morning dont know if I can use yet as my snow flake hands have done a flakey


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Morning everyone I'm wearing my little vostok today


still can't believe you have had no offers yet for it have you thought of putting up some different pics maybe ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> still can't believe you have had no offers yet for it have you thought of putting up some different pics maybe ?


I know I thought id get some low offers

Yeh I'll have to take some better ones the ones I have up are a bit blurry


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I know I thought id get some low offers
> 
> Yeh I'll have to take some better ones the ones I have up are a bit blurry


Is quite on there just now and holiday season..lots holding on to their money I'd expect?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I know I thought id get some low offers
> 
> Yeh I'll have to take some better ones the ones I have up are a bit blurry


 pm me with price


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I know I thought id get some low offers
> 
> Yeh I'll have to take some better ones the ones I have up are a bit blurry


 try and take some out in the sun if the dial is a bit spider web it's the age of the watch so to some it's not a turn off (me for one ) it gives it a bit more lived in look and some how makes it right lol I can always do a deal with you later after you have had the fun of wearing it for awhile lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> pm me with price


you should go for it mate here's a comparison between the academy and the komadirske


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, I decided to have a day getting some clothes outside to dry but it* looks like the summer has gone out there! Dull and grey here* :-(


Sorry guys, but the cloudy weather in the North / Northeast is my fault.

I bought some specialist solar filter material, for safely viewing the Sun through telescopes/binoculars - and last night I made some of it up into a filter for one of my 'scopes.
So by the law of Sod, I'm now guaranteed at least a few days of cloudy weather :roll:
And unfortunately, so is everyone else within 40 or 50 miles of me :-(


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Getting ready for work,I do hate these late shifts comes round every eight weeks roll on saturday night


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Where've you got it listed, blanchy?
Can't find it on eBay or f29
Ta, K


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Where've you got it listed, blanchy?
> Can't find it on eBay or f29
> Ta, K


I will send you the link as it's a great place to find some of the more select watches


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Where've you got it listed, blanchy?
> Can't find it on eBay or f29
> Ta, K


I have it on adverts an irish site.

I have it up for €60 chancing my arm lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers, b, itmw sent me a link! 
Can't see a description - it's good to know size when buying. Plus a movement shot maybe?
And yes €60 is a bit cheeky but good luck mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, b, itmw sent me a link!
> Can't see a description - it's good to know size when buying. Plus a movement shot maybe?
> And yes €60 is a bit cheeky but good luck mate


 Yes chancing a wee bit if not mistaken I think I was bidding for that watch or something similar a short time ago best of luck with it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, b, itmw sent me a link!
> Can't see a description - it's good to know size when buying. Plus a movement shot maybe?
> And yes €60 is a bit cheeky but good luck mate


well with the ads you can sort of barter the price so starting a bit high ant that bad and pep did it once and I think it sold no arguments or barter or anything if I remember right


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well with he ads y can sort of barter the price so starting a bit high ant that bad and pep did it once and I think it sold no arguments or barter or anything if I remember right


80 e for a tankist on a bond Nato 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yes, my mum's in Lancs and she's had rain these last 2 days
> How about you, WS?


 Morning everyone. Yeah the weathers been rubbish here as well the last couple of days so I know exactly how your mum feels ohd30. But It can chuck it down all day for me as the postie's just been and brought the cooper sub AND the smiths jump hour from ohd30 so the rain won't ruin my day! Pics and reviews to follow soon but first I'm going downstairs for a coffee and a bacon and cheese on toast.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, b, itmw sent me a link!
> Can't see a description - it's good to know size when buying. Plus a movement shot maybe?
> And yes €60 is a bit cheeky but good luck mate


Yeh you make bids on it so you never get the asking price

I'll add more to the description and take a movement shot thanks 

I got €40 for a tankist on adverts


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got my red bezel insert this morning dont know if I can use yet as my snow flake hands have done a flakey


Perhaps they melted?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I can't get enough of this HMT. check out the dome!










I love dome distortion!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, acrylic is so much more interesting to look at than flat glass with deep sides, isn't it?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yeah, acrylic is so much more interesting to look at than flat glass with deep sides, isn't it?


Yeah is nice. .










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah is nice. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't get it, give me flat, scratch free crystal any day lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I just don't get it, give me flat, scratch free crystal any day lol ;-)


Yeah they're nice so long as they don't scratch..is just something different to look at...a change is as good as a rest lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Scratch it?
Toothpaste, brasso, polywatch and it's good as new


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Scratch it?
> Toothpaste, brasso, polywatch and it's good as new


Love that watch OhD. .are they scarce?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Love that watch OhD. .are they scarce?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


in that condition yes.. but I have seen a few beat up ones in my time


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, pep, and fairly. It's a 60s Komandirskie, often known as 'Chistopol Komandirskie' - middle line on the dial is Chistopolich, ie from Chistopol (where the Vostok factory is). And it's ЗАКАЗ МО too, built on the orders of the Russian MOD. Only available in the Voentorg stores, kind of like the NAAFI (sorry, not sure of Irish equivalents). Hacking Vostok 2234 movement








I got this for €26 18 months ago, from a French private seller. Not seeing so many now, and they're often recased in the more desirable gold plated (round and square) cases. So very few steel cased examples. 
There are black, blue, gold and silver dials too.
To find one, I'd suggest going on etsy, or Eastern eBays: .cz .hu .po etc. and just search Komandirskie: ЗАКАЗ dials are often frankened, so don't include it in the search term
Love this watch, it's in my top 3


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, pep, and fairly. It's a 60s Komandirskie, often known as 'Chistopol Komandirskie' - middle line on the dial is Chistopolich, ie from Chistopol (where the Vostok factory is). And it's ЗАКАЗ МО too, built on the orders of the Russian MOD. Only available in the Voentorg stores, kind of like the NAAFI (sorry, not sure of Irish equivalents). Hacking Vostok 2234 movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you think it was NOS stock I have seen some beat up ones in the gold plate coming of and dented lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

best one I have saw so far is this one  VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE ZAKAZ MO USSR SOVIET MECHANICAL WRISTWATCH STOP-SECOND

 or this

Vintage VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE watch GP Wostok ZAKAZ MO CCCP cal.2234 VGC Serviced


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

No, mine's not NOS, is. There's some lume missing from the hour hand, the crown has some brassing and the caseback is marked from the nylon strap that was on it.
But the guy I bought it off was a collector who was selling 2 (gave me the choice between this and the black dial, lol) and I think he'd had them a while, maybe from new.
Many of the ones you see have faded dials and have been clumsily relumed. Fake dialled frankens of this red dial have turned up too. 
I (and the guys on the Russian forum) am happy to cast my eye over ones you're considering buying


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok so I've filled up on bacon and cheese so that's my arteries taken care of ! Back to watches.
Day just don't get any better than when two watches you've been waiting for both arrive at the same time.








The Cooper sub is everything I hoped it would be. I have mentioned before that I love the CWC sbs diver but they start at £400 for the quartz with no day or date and go all the way up to over £600 for the automatic with day/date so unfortunately they are well out of my price range so the first time I saw a Cooper and realised I could afford a watch with the exact same look for a fraction of the cost of a CWC I was smitten. 
The watch has a good weight to it. Not to heavy but not to light as to feel cheap. The PVD coating has no scratches and is in perfect condition. The watch has fixed bars and a screw down crown and good lume, it's not seiko lume but it's not bad. It is water resistant to 300m but I won't be checking ! It came on a black 20mm NATO but I swapped it out for a bond that I had on the MWC sub but I'm going to order a Phoenix NATO as this one was very cheap and the quality is a bit poor and let's the watch down in my opinion. Anyway here's the obligatory wrist shot.









Now onto the Smiths jump watch.

As you may all be aware I purchased this watch from Ohdark30 and for any of you thinking of pulling the trigger on any of the gorgeous watches she has for sale believe me you will not be disappointed, her attention to customer care is second to none. 
I had never even heard of a jump hour until I became a WUS member earlier this year but having being introduced to so many excellent watch by the members of this thread I have had a hankering for one for a while. The Smiths does not disappoint. It's a manual wind housed in a chrome body with a lovely rectangle blue face with a raised plastic crystal. The watch is from 1971 and in my opinion has just the right amount of 70's retro cool. Ohd30 fitted a brand new black calf leather strap which is of fantastic quality and really suits the watch. I am very pleased with my purchase and can't thank ohd30 enough. Anyway here's the wrist shot.









I'm going to be enjoying these two for a long time and are fantastic addition to my collection.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> No, mine's not NOS, is. There's some lume missing from the hour hand, the crown has some brassing and the caseback is marked from the nylon strap that was on it.
> But the guy I bought it off was a collector who was selling 2 (gave me the choice between this and the black dial, lol) and I think he'd had them a while, maybe from new.
> Many of the ones you see have faded dials and have been clumsily relumed. Fake dialled frankens of this red dial have turned up too.
> I (and the guys on the Russian forum) am happy to cast my eye over ones you're considering buying


 yeah if I see any top end ones I mite just do that when they are cheap I don't mind taking the chance because they are handy for parts at the right price lol and you can wear them like you rented it haha like the helio has be come my daily beater it a beast and take the pain and I am not worry about It getting damaged lol and am loving the strap on it might get you to throw one in next time lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool, glad you're both enjoying your watches!
Is, the first one you've linked to has the right bits (case, hands, dial, back, movement). But.
The dial and hands have been quite clumsily repainted. Compare with this pic of mine when I'd just got it - note the smooth brush strokes of the numbers, and the different colours of minute marks and the rest








Also, the regulator lever is a long way off centre, meaning it may be hard to adjust for accurate timekeeping. Sovieterawatch does some good stuff, but occasional frankens, and this isn't a good refurb by him. I'd pass. 
Can't get the second link to work


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cool, glad you're both enjoying your watches!
> Is, the first one you've linked to has the right bits (case, hands, dial, back, movement). But.
> The dial and hands have been quite clumsily repainted. Compare with this pic of mine when I'd just got it - note the smooth brush strokes of the numbers, and the different colours of minute marks and the rest
> 
> ...


 yeah that was a for example that they are out there but the condition suck lol you would have to triple the price to get one like yours


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Look at Eastern Europe, mate, seriously!
So many gorgeous watches for not a lot


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this one looks better but still re-case maybe ? Vintage VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE watch GP Wostok ZAKAZ MO CCCP cal.2234 VGC Serviced | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Look at Eastern Europe, mate, seriously!
> So many gorgeous watches for not a lot


yeah etsy seems way over priced for there Russians and they had a load of hmt on one time wanting £70 quid each lol  their is one link that see to do some good watches at ok prices what do you think ? 
komandirskie | Watches (UK)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have been waiting for Parcel Farce since 7.00 this morning when they left York. Every minute that passes I wonder if they will bother delivering to me. Grrr.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have been waiting for Parcel Farce since 7.00 this morning when they left York. Every minute that passes I wonder if they will bother delivering to me. Grrr.


Lunch break ? From 2 till 4 ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Lunch break ? From 2 till 4 ?


That cooper's a fine looking watch WS enjoy mate!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That cooper's a fine looking watch WS enjoy mate!
> 
> chico


Thanks Chico I'm trying to watch a Clint Eastwood film I recorded but I can't stop looking at the watch !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thanks Chico I'm trying to watch a Clint Eastwood film I recorded but I can't stop looking at the watch !


I know how you feel mate i canny take my eyes of my solar!! we are a strange bunch! lol

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> Cool, glad you're both enjoying your watches!
> Is, the first one you've linked to has the right bits (case, hands, dial, back, movement). But.
> The dial and hands have been quite clumsily repainted. Compare with this pic of mine when I'd just got it - note the smooth brush strokes of the numbers, and the different colours of minute marks and the rest
> 
> ...


Just found the same watch in ITMW's link for £20.
USSR watch Wostok Komandirskie Chistopol military cal.2234 SU (soviet union) | eBay


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Now I've got my folk's holiday paid for, I'm itching to buy this:
only bummer is I *really *want an exhibition case on it and they don't do one. 










Really need some asbestos pants. Money's burning a hole....
Been looking on ebay, came close to a chinese skeleton watch... then logic kicked in.
Then looked at Tevise autos..... then logic kicked me again, but harder.

The lack of an exhibition caseback on the above is a dealbreaker, so instead I'll be going for the Archive Radiomir when they come out in a couple of weeks.
Reallly don't understand why they don't put an ex-cb on an auto or a manual. Moving bits need to be seen, not hidden.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just found the same watch in ITMW's link for £20.
> USSR watch Wostok Komandirskie Chistopol military cal.2234 SU (soviet union) | eBay


 yeah I saw that one but the case is all pitted and the dial is flaking from the three position to five position the lumes gone and the hands are replacement and there's a chapter ring there as well ( possible the case is to big ) so they have put a chapter ring in to support the dial  so I would personally skip but that's just me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Now I've got my folk's holiday paid for, I'm itching to buy this:
> only bummer is I *really *want an exhibition case on it and they don't do one.
> 
> 
> ...


but for $53.27 I would say worth every penny or in this case dollar hehe


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hm, chrono, I think exhibition casebacks depend on the prettiness of the movement - can't argue with this (the Chinese forum ST-5) for example








The Dirskie you link to:
- Seller's other stuff looks OK
- That's a later 70s case. Haven't seen that dial in it before, which makes me a little dubious
Edit: this chapter ring design was a midway step between the smaller cases like mine and the bezelled ones we know today
- Wrong hands
- Caseback dial and movement OK, but regulator way off centre
I'd pass. You can do better


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok so I've filled up on bacon and cheese so that's my arteries taken care of ! Back to watches.
> Day just don't get any better than when two watches you've been waiting for both arrive at the same time.
> 
> 
> ...


The Cooper surely is a fine watch, and I forgive it having a battery. I swapped my Blue Ray over in honour of your enjoyment with your purchase!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Some watches could definitely do without the Ex-Cb








This is a perfectly functional Russian movement, just not pretty...


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

So,
The Soki pilot came, all £11.98 (inc pp) of it. 








Face isn't bad, and I'm quite a convert to rubber straps so this tyre tread one is not at all bad. The big issue is this...








There's so much reflection off of the slightly domed glass the thing is virtually unreadable. Think I may be forced to change it out for a flat one.
Oh and this is another case of better hidden than displayed movement in my opinion. 








Just a touch of machining would be nice. All the pieces are just pressings.
But £11.98? Bargain...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> So,
> The Soki pilot came, all £11.98 (inc pp) of it.
> 
> 
> ...


That is a cracking piece for twelve quid. Well done.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That is a cracking piece for twelve quid. Well done.


Yeah it's worth £12 all day and you can't go wrong with a soki


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah it's worth £12 all day and you can't go wrong with a soki


 I would have prefer a casoki lol hey smeagal


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Soki, how you constantly make me part with my money! I like that!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Soki, how you constantly make me part with my money! I like that!


 I could be tempted to it's been a whole three days since I last bought a watch haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I was freaking today..out in the sunshine and couldn't read my phone

Great write ups and cheer's to all for the tips and links to that gorgeous derskie. .I want one!

I was hoping to get a pic of a radio room clock for you guys but to my disgust they didn't have one??

Hook head lighthouse. Apparently one half of the 'by hook or by crook' saying 



















Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was freaking today..out in the sunshine and couldn't read my phone
> 
> Great write ups and cheer's to all for the tips and links to that gorgeous derskie. .I want one!
> 
> ...


Did you get the fridge magnet pep?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Did you get the fridge magnet pep?


I thought about you while I was there. Figured there was no way you'd get to Kilmore Quay and not the hook.

I was there a few years ago and bought a model of the light house. About a foot tall lol.

I love the hook..is a real jewel in ireland
One more pic 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I thought about you while I was there. Figured there was no way you'd get to Kilmore Quay and not the hook.
> 
> I was there a few years ago and bought a model of the light house. About a foot tall lol.
> 
> ...


Have you been to New Ross too?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Have you been to New Ross too?


I've been almost everywhere in Wexford but only passed through New Ross.

Spent my childhood holidaying in that area...staying in Arthurstown has a particular resonance with me..and the ferry over to Passage East was always a thrill.

Take my own kids here now. Trying to give them some memories of their own..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I've been almost everywhere in Wexford but only passed through New Ross.
> 
> Spent my childhood holidaying in that area...staying in Arthurstown has a particular resonance with me..and the ferry over to Passage East was always a thrill.
> 
> ...


I can't believe no one has ask the most important question have you bought any watches lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can't believe know one has ask the most important question have you bought any watches lol


Not a single watch bought. .I think theoldwoman could vouch that this part of the world wouldn't be a retail hub..and I haven't seen any for sale..I'm happy to wait for our russkies to come bud 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not a single watch bought. .I think theoldwoman could vouch that this part of the world wouldn't be a retail hub..and I haven't seen any for sale..I'm happy to wait for our russkies to come bud
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I thought their mite be some hidden away treasure shop with glashutte that they did not realizes was worth an arm and a leg lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought their mite be some hidden away treasure shop with glashutte that they did not realizes was worth an arm and a leg lol


Oh if only there was 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh if only there was
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I miss out once when I was on holiday I saw this it was like about ten years back a Baume et Mercier with hexagon case for like £200 pound and it was all the money I had left so I thought better of it. then about a year ago I was going passed a money exchange place can't remember the name had the same watch in the window for £999.99 could have kick myself lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> I know how you feel mate i canny take my eyes of my solar!! we are a strange bunch! lol
> 
> chico


I think when I got my Solar I wore it for a month straight. I didn't want to wear anything else.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I miss out once when I was on holiday I saw this it was like about ten years back a Baume et Mercier with hexagon case for like £200 pound and it was all the money I had left so I thought better of it. then about a year ago I was going passed a money exchange place can't remember the name had the same watch in the window for £999.99 could have kick myself lol


But there's a difference though between the jewellers having it in the widow for £999 and them actually selling it for that price. It's probably still sitting there now...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> but for $53.27 I would say worth every penny or in this case dollar hehe


Not for me. If it's got an auto/mech movement, then I want to see it, no matter how pretty or ugly it is. 
No exhibition caseback, then I may as well have a quartz.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not a single watch bought. .I think theoldwoman could vouch that this part of the world wouldn't be a retail hub..and I haven't seen any for sale..I'm happy to wait for our russkies to come bud
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It's a great place for a drink and good food, but watches, nah....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> But there's a difference though between the jewellers having it in the widow for £999 and them actually selling it for that price. It's probably still sitting there now...


It never ceases to amaze me how some of the most expensive watches are so gaudy and tacky looking. I cannot bear Hublot Big Bangs or Audemars Piguet Royal oaks,they look like cheap quartzes to me. Now the new Blancpain fifty fathoms, that looks like it is worth the ten grand they are asking for it...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think when I got my Solar I wore it for a month straight. I didn't want to wear anything else.


I put my parnis PR on the night but the solar was back on after an hour!! lol it truly is an awesome looking thing

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I put my parnis PR on the night but the solar was back on after an hour!! lol it truly is an awesome looking thing
> 
> chico


I made sure my wife took a long hard look again the solar so she knew what I want for Christmas. Expect a Boxing Day shot of me grudgingly wearing a Michael Kors or an Invicta or something equally gaudy and horrendous with 'those little dials'....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> I made sure my wife took a long hard look again the solar so she knew what I want for Christmas. Expect a Boxing Day shot of me grudgingly wearing a Michael Kors or an Invicta or something equally gaudy and horrendous with 'those little dials'....


LOL what colour combo you after?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I made sure my wife took a long hard look again the solar so she knew what I want for Christmas. Expect a Boxing Day shot of me grudgingly wearing a Michael Kors or an Invicta or something equally gaudy and horrendous with 'those little dials'....


I buy my own xmas gift lol, it's the only way I can guarantee it wont be rubbish lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL what colour combo you after?
> 
> chico


I like red and yellow. Not convinced by the new colours.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> But there's a difference though between the jewellers having it in the widow for £999 and them actually selling it for that price. It's probably still sitting there now...


yeah they do over inflate thing don't they there's a tag pro 3000 in my local one and they want £495 for it and I'm thinking I would not pay more then £199 for it lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> I made sure my wife took a long hard look again the solar so she knew what I want for Christmas. Expect a Boxing Day shot of me grudgingly wearing a Michael Kors or an Invicta or something equally gaudy and horrendous with 'those little dials'....


"Hi honey, I found you this watch at WHSmith...... it's an EM something......"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> "Hi honey, I found you this watch at WHSmith...... it's an EM something......"
> View attachment 1581488


Genuinely, my father in law is getting a Lufty for Christmas. He could not express how much he loved mine when he saw it!

If only Em Had continued with watches of that calibre.

Edit. Ironically it was my wife who brought me issues 1 and 2 and got me into this thread!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Not for me. If it's got an auto/mech movement, then I want to see it, no matter how pretty or ugly it is.
> No exhibition caseback, then I may as well have a quartz.


with them Russian they was built to do the job and do it well not to look pretty lol have a look at davs Moscow times that has a show case back and its ugly it's that bad I would not even date it that's how bad it is haha


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> Genuinely, my father in law is getting a Lufty for Christmas. He could not express how much he loved mine when he saw it!
> 
> If only Em Had continued with watches of that calibre.
> 
> Edit. Ironically it was my wife who brought me issues 1 and 2 and got me into this thread!


That's fine. Getting a Lufty tells him you like him. If I got the issue with the fakey subdials I'd know I'm not the favoured one.

So wish EM had kept up the Lufty standard.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> I like red and yellow. Not convinced by the new colours.


Me neither, that green & orange one is hideous!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's fine. Getting a Lufty tells him you like him. The issue with the fakey subdials might be akin to sleeping with his wife..... lol


I still won't admit to having slept with his daughter, and we have a 4 year old child....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> I still won't admit to having slept with his daughter, and we have a 4 year old child....


Love it lol. Frantically edited my post, thinking it might go the wrong way lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> I still won't admit to having slept with his daughter, and we have a 4 year old child....


Is he still thinking you have one of those storks that deliver?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Is he still thinking you have one of those storks that deliver?


Do you mean a stork or a stalk? ;-)


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Me neither, that green & orange one is hideous!!
> 
> chico


Yeh hideous......... I dont want one at all...........

Lol for some reason im drawn to that combo even though I hated it the first time I saw it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

God it was a bit of a decision deciding which to wear for work. I sat on the edge of the bed for about 10 minutes deciding between the cooper sub or the smiths jump hour. I was late setting off for work.
The cooper won in the end so it's the smiths turn tomorrow !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Yeh hideous......... I dont want one at all...........
> 
> Lol for some reason im drawn to that combo even though I hated it the first time I saw it


 you got a pic mate


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


>


It will go with your new wheels mate!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


>


the orange is ok but I don't know about the green


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the orange is ok but I don't know about the green


LOL I like the green but I'm not keen on the orange !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

What in earth made them out those colours together?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Id prefer it with just the green

Sometimes I think I like the colour green too much.....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Some seiko fans PS a few versions, would love to see these get put into production!!






























chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> What in earth made them out those colours together?


Maybe there was an irish designer


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Id prefer it with just the green


I thought that, it'd be better without the orange! ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Id prefer it with just the green
> 
> Sometimes I think I like the colour green too much.....


you could possible get a green bezel an swap it out maybe ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you could possible get a green bezel an swap it out maybe ?


It'll be a while before I buy a new seiko lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Some seiko fans PS a few versions, would love to see these get put into production!!
> 
> View attachment 1581537
> 
> ...


funnily enough I was looking at the one on the right early but it was a different brand I think  let me see If I can find it again


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

All this solar talk 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> All this solar talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1581537


On the right that's the Seiko 6139 Pogue - quite a cool space connection
http://blog.dreamchrono.com/2013/11/seiko-6139-pogue/


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1581548
> 
> View attachment 1581549
> 
> ...


Have you been charging the lume continually? Lol..I do it 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Have you been charging the lume continually? Lol..I do it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yip, thank god i'm not the only one!! lol

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> On the right that's the Seiko 6139 Pogue - quite a cool space connection
> The


interesting article, cheers od! that's one sweet seiko

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> All this solar talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1581548
> 
> View attachment 1581549
> 
> ...


I may as well join in ;-) 









I charge mine too just before I turn the lights off for bed, it lights the bedroom up lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I may as well join in ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With your phone? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> With your phone?


Yeah, I have done lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've used my phone to charge lume, but generally the sun (if available), cheaper. 
I've seen it done almost instantaneously with a black light UV torch too - v cool, may have to get one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No more lume for me tonight as long as I can read the lume on my tablet to read my book good night one and all


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all, another lovely sunny day today, thunderstorms last night cooled things down a bit, but no complaints. Seiko PVD Stargate today, keeping with the PVD theme from yesterday's Cooper. 
Everything about this watch oozes quality; hacking wind and auto movement, impressive PVD, solid strap and ends, divers extension, lovely. One small issue, and you can see it on the photo, as the chevron sits proud of the bezel, it catches on things, and starts to precess around the face. It's not a major annoyance, and it does give me the excuse to swizzle it around back to the 12 position, hearing and feeling the perfect double clicks.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

silly question time why do they call it a Seiko Stargate ?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

In the tv series Stargate SG-1, this is the stargate - kinda looks like the bezel with keystone at 12








Edit: better pic of an earlier version. Hadn't realised til now looking for pics of it that they jazzed up the stargate in later series


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> silly question time why do they call it a Seiko Stargate ?


Because the bit at the 12 o'clock mark on the bezel looks like the top chevron on the Stargate from Stargate SG1.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> In the tv series Stargate SG-1, this is the stargate - kinda looks like the bezel with keystone at 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chevron 7, locked! ;-)


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. I'm wearing the EM US infantry - "Fanty" today. Not sure I've worn it before. It's quite big on isn't it?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. I'm wearing the EM US infantry - "Fanty" today. Not sure I've worn it before. It's quite big on isn't it?


Hope you've swapped out the unimpressive strap for a decent NATO airfixer?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hope you've swapped out the unimpressive strap for a decent NATO airfixer?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


A challenge guys..This was far more difficult than I expected!

Let's see your date/day - date windows for Friday the 1st...if you dare 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> silly question time why do they call it a Seiko Stargate ?


The thing unlike most manufacturers Seiko don't give their models proper names, they just give them things like SBD001 or SRP313k. I really don't understand why Seiko do this. All those names like Stargate, Monster, Sawtooth, Samurai, Sumo, Tuna, Darth Tuna etc are just nicknames from the fan community that have stuck. I can only think of a few that have an actual official name like the Marine Master 300. Citizen seem to be a lot like this as well so maybe it's a Japanese thing.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing unlike most manufacturers Seiko don't give their models proper names, they just give them things like SBD001 or SRP313k. I really don't understand why Seiko do this. All those names like Stargate, Monster, Sawtooth, Samurai, Sumo, Tuna, Darth Tuna etc are just nicknames from the fan community that have stuck. I can only think of a few that have an actual official name like the Marine Master 300. Citizen seem to be a lot like this as well so maybe it's a Japanese thing.


You are probably too polite to mention the other nickname for the Sumo shaggy, the "camel toe"..... it didn't enter common use, for some reason....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing unlike most manufacturers Seiko don't give their models proper names, they just give them things like SBD001 or SRP313k. I really don't understand why Seiko do this. All those names like Stargate, Monster, Sawtooth, Samurai, Sumo, Tuna, Darth Tuna etc are just nicknames from the fan community that have stuck. I can only think of a few that have an actual official name like the Marine Master 300. Citizen seem to be a lot like this as well so maybe it's a Japanese thing.


Hmmm I wonder if this is a Japanese thing. The products we make in my company (which is Japanese) are given a alpha/numerical number whilst in the plant. .and then the brand after..an example would be Ramelteon would be TAK 375 whilst we manufacturer it..every product we make is done like this?

We have one product SYR 322 that originated in Syracuse in the US..

All have the 'AAA 000' ..interesting. .I know the brands aren't nick names but it must be a manufacturing trend they use?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Late morning shopping then work wearing sbs zulu today no other fancy names for it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A challenge guys..This was far more difficult than I expected!
> 
> Let's see your date/day - date windows for Friday the 1st...if you dare
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why but here you go lol









I had to stick a few macro adapters on my lens to get this close lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure why but here you go lol
> 
> View attachment 1582251
> 
> ...


Nice sharky. .is difficult. .especially with shaky hands!

My son had a go and claims he waited for the second hand to hit 12 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hope you've swapped out the unimpressive strap for a decent NATO airfixer?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk












Oh yes...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hmmm I wonder if this is a Japanese thing. The products we make in my company (which is Japanese) are given a alpha/numerical number whilst in the plant. .and then the brand after..an example would be Ramelteon would be TAK 375 whilst we manufacturer it..every product we make is done like this?
> 
> We have one product SYR 322 that originated in Syracuse in the US..
> 
> ...


Don't think it's a Japanese thing. I too work for a Japanese company. We have products that are given names that follow a theme - latest is roman and Greek gods ie Zeus, Athena, but in the past has been cocktails ie russian, Bellini etc. These names aren't used outside the company tho - the final products are given names like MPC2800.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Its surprisingly hard to get a day date picture lol heres the best I could do with my phone


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

No post for me today and its a bank holiday here on monday so itll tuesday at the earliest that my watches arrive


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Don't think it's a Japanese thing. I too work for a Japanese company. We have products that are given names that follow a theme - latest is roman and Greek gods ie Zeus, Athena, but in the past has been cocktails ie russian, Bellini etc. These names aren't used outside the company tho - the final products are given names like MPC2800.


Yeah most likely isn't. .BMW use the same make/model format..

Would be interesting to know what the SKX etc means. .I guess the SSC means Seiko solar chronograph and I figured SBD is a Seiko black dial? Could be totally wrong as usual 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I know some of you don't like mesh bracelets ;-) but it was my only delivery today and I like it lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Never say never, sharky!
I always thought I hated mesh and here I am with a milanaise on me Raketa








That mesh really rounds out your watch, imo


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Heading to work still wearing my sbs one more day to go and its over dont want to hear the words Comonwealth games again


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Never say never, sharky!
> I always thought I hated mesh and here I am with a milanaise on me Raketa
> 
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful Raketa. What's the model number please od? Must have a look for one of those.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm quite proud of this shot, actually. iPad with digital zoom.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers OW!
The Raketa company now has a Western owner and is astronomically expensive: avoid!
The 24 hours watches are much frankened and should have a Raketa 2623.H movement - not something else that's been converted to 24hrs by adding extra cogs








Best method of finding one - ebay search 'Raketa 24', lowest first and sort through the options. *Lots* of fake dials of Stalin, German submarines etc
For my model: should have Cities and Raketa *both* in Cyrillic (ie Paketa). Look at the fit of the cities disc against the dial - some are the wrong size with no text gap under the bottom layer of cities.
As ever, use other ebay country settings: .de .po .cz .hu etc. mine was £35 from Germany


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I know some of you don't like mesh bracelets ;-) but it was my only delivery today and I like it lol


* looks to sky - whistling *


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Not for me. If it's got an auto/mech movement, then I want to see it, no matter how pretty or ugly it is.
> No exhibition caseback, then I may as well have a quartz.


Nearly all my cheap Chinese watches have exhibition backs, and I kept asking myself why? Oh why? These movements are so dull. I think, I've come up with the answer: So that we can make sure there is actually a movement in there, before we part with our 20 bucks. I like watching a pretty movement, but most of my watches - alas - have very dull and unadorned movements. In my view, a steel caseback would be preferable, since it makes the watch as a whole stronger. I've had the glass fall out of a couple of exhibition backs. Oh well, all part of the experience, I suppose. You just glue it back in, and you're good to go.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I'm quite proud of this shot, actually. iPad with digital zoom.


Nice mike..is quite hard to do 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I used the iPad on its stand and pinch zoomed right in


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers OW!
> The Raketa company now has a Western owner and is astronomically expensive: avoid!
> The 24 hours watches are much frankened and should have a Raketa 2623.H movement - not something else that's been converted to 24hrs by adding extra cogs
> 
> ...


hey oh'd how kosher is this world time then  it has the days in English


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hoonnu said:


> Nearly all my cheap Chinese watches have exhibition backs, and I kept asking myself why? Oh why? These movements are so dull. I think, I've come up with the answer: So that we can make sure there is actually a movement in there, before we part with our 20 bucks. I like watching a pretty movement, but most of my watches - alas - have very dull and unadorned movements. In my view, a steel caseback would be preferable, since it makes the watch as a whole stronger. I've had the glass fall out of a couple of exhibition backs. Oh well, all part of the experience, I suppose. You just glue it back in, and you're good to go.


hey hoonnu total agree there like with the sea-gul 63 has a nice movement but the original ones had solid back and when looking at them side by side with the show case back they have starting to do it just looks wrong


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is, that looks OK, if a bit battered. 
They did export versions in English, but if its 'mix n match' with some English, some Cyrillic, it's deffo a franken
Be wary of leon1963jazz - nice watches, but post-factory made up from parts, new dials. Cool if you want that, but not the real deal


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

My beef with exhibition casebacks is they make the watch thicker
And for the 63 I'd get a solid caseback version. Lovely watch, too bad I sold mine last year


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hey hoonnu total agree there like with the sea-gul 63 has a nice movement but the original ones had solid back and when looking at them side by side with the show case back they have starting to do it just looks wrong


Have to disagree with you there mate, the ST19 movement is a thing of beauty & should be on display!









Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A challenge guys..This was far more difficult than I expected!
> 
> Let's see your date/day - date windows for Friday the 1st...if you dare
> 
> ...


Well I've finally woken up though I'm still technically in bed ! Here you go pep


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> My beef with exhibition casebacks is they make the watch thicker
> And for the 63 I'd get a solid caseback version. Lovely watch, too bad I sold mine last year


yeah I love the 63 but if I was to have one it's got to be the solid back without a shadow of doubt 

the world time everything checked out but the date I was made aware of it before I bought and am happy but just curious of the date part being the only English on it


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

This is the closest my phone will focus, on macro. I had to clip my watch around my, ahem, light sabre, to keep it steady.. .










What do you mean, you can't read the day? It's not my fault I only got round to this at 3 o'clock..... lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I know some of you don't like mesh bracelets ;-) but it was my only delivery today and I like it lol


Forget the heretic mesh unbelievers Sharky. I too love a mesh and am not ashamed to say so ! Say it together "We are loud and proud" lol !
I want an orange monster, I'm going to ask the wife for one for Christmas and the first thing I'll be doing with it is putting it on a shark mesh to give it that extra level of kick ass AWESOMENESS !!!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Er, am I missing something, is? On the pic you uploaded:
The date, city names, Made in USSR and Raketa all in English. Cool - an export version


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Have to disagree with you there mate, the ST19 movement is a thing of beauty & should be on display!
> 
> Chico


Chico you are straight up in the right there good buddy. How could anyone think of covering this up. (Forgive the picture quality I've been awake for only -0 minutes and I'm not sure if the blurry picture is down to my iphone camera or my bloodshot eyes) !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Have to disagree with you there mate, the ST19 movement is a thing of beauty & should be on display!
> 
> Chico


lol but to be original It had steel back so yes it's nice looking but wrong in the contexts of the watch not having one in the old models  plus as has been said it weakens the watch and makes it have issues with wr in certain models


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Er, am I missing something, is? On the pic you uploaded:
> The date, city names, Made in USSR and Raketa all in English. Cool - an export version


lol had not notice it's been awhile since I have worn it but yeah you right I think as you say export version  I got it for a really reasonable price so it has minor damage the dial above the date window and various rubs it was not a lot so don't mind that but would also like the full Russian one for display if one falls in to my lap


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks good is!
I haven't seen one of that version irl - is it very thick with the bezel? Any chance of a wrist shot from the side?
Sure you'll find a Russian one quite easily


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Looks good is!
> I haven't seen one of that version irl - is it very thick with the bezel? Any chance of a wrist shot from the side?
> Sure you'll find a Russian one quite easily


give me couple of minutes and will do a set of pics  lol be the first time I have taken the back of since I had it lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Have to disagree with you there mate, the ST19 movement is a thing of beauty & should be on display!
> 
> View attachment 1582386
> 
> ...


I should bloody hope so for the price. I was quite taken by it until I did a google.
The plus side is that while I was picking myself up out of the shagpile, I found a 20p under my desk.
So I only have to find the other £264.80.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hi oh'd here you go


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I should bloody hope so for the price. I was quite taken by it until I did a google.
> The plus side is that while I was picking myself up out of the shagpile, I found a 20p under my desk.
> So I only have to find the other £264.80.....


yeah to have one with a show case back I think it was like £50 quid more expensive


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The macro on my phone is a pile of s**t so this was the best i could do









chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> yeah to have one with a show case back I think it was like £50 quid more expensive


I looked it up on Timefactors, the Precista PRS-5 is discontinued, but the display back for it is £26.

Just been looking at Parnis and Getat's offerings, and - after seeing that Seagull - I've suddenly gone off their display backs. They really look really very dull. I'd be happy to put a solid case on those just to cover up the dullness.
Back to square one again on the what-to-get-next front.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I looked it up on Timefactors, the Precista PRS-5 is discontinued, but the display back for it is £26.
> 
> Just been looking at Parnis and Getat's offerings, and - after seeing that Seagull - I've suddenly gone off their display backs. They really look really very dull. I'd be happy to put a solid case on those just to cover up the dullness.
> Back to square one again on the what-to-get-next front.


talking of the precista prs-5 the movement is a bit busy for my taste here what do you think


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Why don't you get a Seiko 5 with a display case back chrono?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Why don't you get a Seiko 5 with a display case back chrono?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


how's the holiday going mate


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Why don't you get a Seiko 5 with a display case back chrono?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Dunno. I'm sure they're great watches, but I've just never liked them, just find them unattractive.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just trying to find out when was the first exhibition back case used ?  I know it was first mention in connection to pocket watches but when did it swap over to wrist watches


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The Seiko movements in 5s are very bland, not worth bothering with a display back to be Honest. And they have writing all over them too.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

For all the niceness of the Seagull ST19, it's a no-go for me. Just about everything it's in is way overpriced for me.
Checked out Teche, USSeagull, Kemmner, Precision etc.

Ach, if all else fails buy another quartz. I can live with another Archive, as long as they sort out its tarnishing issues.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> I looked it up on Timefactors, the Precista PRS-5 is discontinued, but the display back for it is £26.
> 
> Just been looking at Parnis and Getat's offerings, and - after seeing that Seagull - I've suddenly gone off their display backs. They really look really very dull. I'd be happy to put a solid case on those just to cover up the dullness.
> Back to square one again on the what-to-get-next front.


The 6498 in my pilot is quite well decorated imho and I love getting a wee peak at it every now & again! Same with the 2 power reserve's, decent bit of pearlage on it for the meagre price, I know sharky would agree with me in saying the finish on the parnis watches far outweighs the price

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> The 6498 in my pilot is quite well decorated imho and I love getting a wee peak at it every now & again! Same with the 2 power reserve's, decent bit of pearlage on it for the meagre price, I know sharky would agree with me in saying the finish on the parnis watches far outweighs the price
> 
> Chico


Which one did you get, Chico? I did have a look at Parnis, but many of their watches don't show the backs and it was a bit hit n miss to find one with a nice looking front and a nice looking rear.
Yikes, it's almost the same choosing women.....

I think I'm settling on an unmentionable, but that depends on the seller's response to what happens if customs seize it?
Much as I like the Archies, the tarnishing is steering me off them now. The first one went yellow, and the second one has an abraded bit where nothing touches it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Which one did you get, Chico? I did have a look at Parnis, but many of their watches don't show the backs and it was a bit hit n miss to find one with a nice looking front and a nice looking rear.
> Yikes, it's almost the same choosing women.....
> 
> I think I'm settling on an unmentionable, but that depends on the seller's response to what happens if customs seize it?
> Much as I like the Archies, the tarnishing is steering me off them now. The first one went yellow, and the second one has an abraded bit where nothing touches it


How bad was the tarnishing Chrono ? Have you got a photo ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> How bad was the tarnishing Chrono ? Have you got a photo ?


No, it doesn't show up on photos. It's not like it's down to the base metal, it's just the chrome takes on a yellow tinge.
I did mention it to Rebirth and he said he's taken it up with the factory so the next batch should be better.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

OK, nearly done listing my second batch of sales for those interested. This stuff always takes longer than you think 
I'm going to stick the more expensive stuff on the sales forum. If you guys see anything there you like I'll give you 10% off what I'm asking the rest of the world
Oo, and chrono, 2 exhibition casebacks ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Which one did you get, Chico? I did have a look at Parnis, but many of their watches don't show the backs and it was a bit hit n miss to find one with a nice looking front and a nice looking rear.
> Yikes, it's almost the same choosing women.....
> 
> I think I'm settling on an unmentionable, but that depends on the seller's response to what happens if customs seize it?
> Much as I like the Archies, the tarnishing is steering me off them now. The first one went yellow, and the second one has an abraded bit where nothing touches it


This is the backs of my parnis pr on left pilot on right, I prefer the pilot as there is no rotor in the way ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, it doesn't show up on photos. It's not like it's down to the base metal, it's just the chrome takes on a yellow tinge.
> I did mention it to Rebirth and he said he's taken it up with the factory so the next batch should be better.


I don't wear mine very often so it still looks the same as when I bought it. Is the tarnishing all over or just where it comes into contact with skin ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> OK, nearly done listing my second batch of sales for those interested. This stuff always takes longer than you think
> I'm going to stick the more expensive stuff on the sales forum. If you guys see anything there you like I'll give you 10% off what I'm asking the rest of the world
> Oo, and chrono, 2 exhibition casebacks ;-)


lol well you know to p.m me lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> OK, nearly done listing my second batch of sales for those interested. This stuff always takes longer than you think
> I'm going to stick the more expensive stuff on the sales forum. If you guys see anything there you like I'll give you 10% off what I'm asking the rest of the world
> Oo, and chrono, 2 exhibition casebacks ;-)


Mmmmmmmm can't wait to see what your selling. Hope I don't have to tell lies to the wife again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Which one did you get, Chico? I did have a look at Parnis, but many of their watches don't show the backs and it was a bit hit n miss to find one with a nice looking front and a nice looking rear.
> Yikes, it's almost the same choosing women.....
> 
> I think I'm settling on an unmentionable, but that depends on the seller's response to what happens if customs seize it?
> Much as I like the Archies, the tarnishing is steering me off them now. The first one went yellow, and the second one has an abraded bit where nothing touches it


If customs get it mate it's gone & your money! if the archives arn't stainless steel you will probably always get tarnishing,heres the 3 parnis watches i have, the 2 Power reserves have the same movement and the pilot has the hand wind 6498

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I don't wear mine very often so it still looks the same as when I bought it. Is the tarnishing all over or just where it comes into contact with skin ?


just gave mine a good once over and looks like it could do with a good polish but It looks fine


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If customs get it mate it's gone & your money! if the archives arn't stainless steel you will probably always get tarnishing,heres the 3 parnis watches i have, the 2 Power reserves have the same movement and the pilot has the hand wind 6498
> 
> chico


I think your pilot movement looks nicer than mine, not sure what the difference is tho


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I don't wear mine very often so it still looks the same as when I bought it. Is the tarnishing all over or just where it comes into contact with skin ?


It is literally all over.
Ironically, the only bit that touches skin is the backplate, and that's untouched.
I wouldn't go by not wearing it often, as I only wore mine during the day (t-shirts only) and took it off and night and when I went for a shower, it stayed in the bedroom.

The second Archy I had, which was pressed into service, is so far (touch wood) chrome, silver-coloured from a distance, but up close there are hundreds of tiny pinpricks in the surface (!)
Hence the need to replace it quick.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think your pilot movement looks nicer than mine, not sure what the difference is tho


The only difference I can see is the small seconds on mine is at the 6 & on yours it's at the 9

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> If customs get it mate it's gone & your money!
> chico


Hmm, there goes that idea then. Looks like it's back to the trusty old Eco-drive.... agaiin.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The only difference I can see is the small seconds on mine is at the 6 & on yours it's at the 9
> 
> Chico


there is that but mine has the swan neck thing ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> OK, nearly done listing my second batch of sales for those interested. This stuff always takes longer than you think
> I'm going to stick the more expensive stuff on the sales forum. If you guys see anything there you like I'll give you 10% off what I'm asking the rest of the world
> Oo, and chrono, 2 exhibition casebacks ;-)


Well, I've looked on the Sales forum and can't find your thread/post.
Searched your profile for your latest posts, and your latest started threads.
Still nothing remotely akin to batches of watches for sale.

Could you send me the link or gps coordinates??


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Hmm, there goes that idea then. Looks like it's back to the trusty old Eco-drive.... agaiin.


You could always go for a sterile version?

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> You could always go for a sterile version?
> 
> Chico


I have a sterile wrist now


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> there is that but mine has the swan neck thing ;-)


I think mines has the swan neck as well but I'm not sure the exact difference between them mate

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> I have a sterile wrist now


LOL you should definitely go for one of the sterile panerai homages mate, you won't be disappointed!

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL you should definitely go for one of the sterile panerai homages mate, you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Chico


No. After seeing that Seagull movement, the Panny homs from Getat n Parnis defo leave me very flat. I've already got concerns about Getat and the wear on the crown guard, as it's got to be used every day.
Parnis, as said, few of their watches show the backs, let alone what's in them. Plus trying to find one that hasn't got Parnis or MM plastered over the dial is like looking for the grail.
I dunno. Looking for something that's a good daily beater, but also showy enough to stand out.
I know you guys are into the Sokis n Parnis n Seikos, but they're not really it for me.

The Archies fitted the bill cos they are stunning out of the box, and quartz so no wear on the CG. But it's constantly replacing them which is doing my head in. 
My ecodrive is too anonymous for me, that's my beater but I'm looking for something for special.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No. After seeing that Seagull movement, the Panny homs from Getat n Parnis defo leave me very flat. I've already got concerns about Getat and the wear on the crown guard, as it's got to be used every day.
> Parnis, as said, few of their watches show the backs, let alone what's in them. Plus trying to find one that hasn't got Parnis or MM plastered over the dial is like looking for the grail.
> I dunno. Looking for something that's a good daily beater, but also showy enough to stand out.
> I know you guys are into the Sokis n Parnis n Seikos, but they're not really it for me.
> ...


you putting any faith in to issue 18 ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> No. After seeing that Seagull movement, the Panny homs from Getat n Parnis defo leave me very flat. I've already got concerns about Getat and the wear on the crown guard, as it's got to be used every day.
> Parnis, as said, few of their watches show the backs, let alone what's in them. Plus trying to find one that hasn't got Parnis or MM plastered over the dial is like looking for the grail.
> I dunno. Looking for something that's a good daily beater, but also showy enough to stand out.
> I know you guys are into the Sokis n Parnis n Seikos, but they're not really it for me.
> ...


If your looking for something that stands out mate the seiko solar is a beast on the wrist, I've caught a few people having a peek at it, I couldn't recommend it any higher it's a stunner

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> you putting any faith in to issue 18 ?


I haven't been, no. Although it may be one of the better EMs, I'm not a great fan of the Egiziano. I'd probably get it out of curiosity, but I doubt it would get any wrist time.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I haven't been, no. Although it may be one of the better EMs, I'm not a great fan of the Egiziano. I'd probably get it out of curiosity, but I doubt it would get any wrist time.


the one you are looking for does it need to have the C.G or not ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> OK, nearly done listing my second batch of sales for those interested. This stuff always takes longer than you think
> I'm going to stick the more expensive stuff on the sales forum. If you guys see anything there you like I'll give you 10% off what I'm asking the rest of the world
> Oo, and chrono, 2 exhibition casebacks ;-)


Send me on the list when your done


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> OK, nearly done listing my second batch of sales for those interested. This stuff always takes longer than you think
> I'm going to stick the more expensive stuff on the sales forum. If you guys see anything there you like I'll give you 10% off what I'm asking the rest of the world
> Oo, and chrono, 2 exhibition casebacks ;-)


I'll have a copy of the list if you would please ohd30.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think mines has the swan neck as well but I'm not sure the exact difference between them mate
> 
> Chico


just had a look on manbush and yours is the 6498 movement,







mine has the 6497 movement


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> the one you are looking for does it need to have the C.G or not ?


Yes, if I was going for another Panny hom, it would have to be the Luminor style (with a CG) and polished case & bezel with sterile dial.
Like this:









Trying to avoid Getat (quality issues) but if I can find that model in Parnis without the blasted parnis name or MM across the dial it would do.
(and a display back if it's not quartz).

As a last resort, I might go for that Vostok Partner from a few pages back, but the lack of a display back isn't going to scratch the itch and I know I'll be constantly looking for something better.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, if I was going for another Panny hom, it would have to be the Luminor style (with a CG) and polished case & bezel with sterile dial.
> Like this:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I saw a sterile dial some where but can't remember if it had a C.G and weather it was a quartz or mech ..lets see if I save the link


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Well, I've looked on the Sales forum and can't find your thread/post.
> Searched your profile for your latest posts, and your latest started threads.
> Still nothing remotely akin to batches of watches for sale.
> 
> Could you send me the link or gps coordinates??


Sorry chrono, and everyone!
My phone battery has decided to die at a critical moment in the taking pictures process. Will put in a link when they're up, I promise


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes, if I was going for another Panny hom, it would have to be the Luminor style (with a CG) and polished case & bezel with sterile dial.
> Like this:
> 
> 
> ...


hi mate I think I saw it in this thread  Review: Pan Homage, Jackson Tse of Mi1it4ryTim3


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think this came out pretty well


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hi mate I think I saw it in this thread  Review: Pan Homage, Jackson Tse of Mi1it4ryTim3


Cheers Is. I know people DO (like Parnis and Manbush) do that model and spec...... somewhere on their sites. Just haven't found _where_, yet.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Cheers Is. I know people DO (like Parnis and Manbush) do that model and spec...... somewhere on their sites. Just haven't found _where_, yet.


yeah I like the second one down it's from M.t but I have not found it yet you could p.m the guy and see If he can give you the code and then enter it in the search option on m.t


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Manbush has this on his site, it's a brushed case but I'm sure if you asked him he could supply it in the polished case























Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Cheers Is. I know people DO (like Parnis and Manbush) do that model and spec...... somewhere on their sites. Just haven't found _where_, yet.


just p.m you mate remove the ### and that could be the one ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Manbush has this on his site, it's a brushed case but I'm sure if you asked him he could supply it in the polished case
> 
> View attachment 1582669
> 
> ...


that's close this Is the one that's take my fancy


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Putting some affordables on eBay next week. PM me if you want to save me the trouble...

Bagelsport









Bench quartz









Seiko quartz


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Another quick one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Putting some affordables on eBay next week. PM me if you want to save me the trouble...
> 
> Bagelsport
> 
> ...


love the strap on this one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> I think this came out pretty well


That came out awesome, good job mate

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Another quick one


you done well with both of them mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> love the strap on this one


Yeah it's a proper Bond pattern NATO. It's not one of those cheap one, it was £2.35. Delivered


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That came out awesome, good job mate
> 
> Chico


Thanks I'll be making more designs over the next few days

I can pm the link to anyone that wants it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I seem to be going a bit nato /zulu mad at the minute lol I got a box full of other straps both bracelet and leather an rubber straps lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I seem to be going a bit nato /zulu mad at the minute lol I got a box full of other straps both bracelet and leather an rubber straps lol


I would say I'm a bracelet man myself, but I'm looking forward to getting a couple of zulu's for my pilot and sub

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I would say I'm a bracelet man myself, but I'm looking forward to getting a couple of zulu's for my pilot and sub
> 
> Chico


I will have to do a pic of the bracelets and see if any take your fancy mate probable do that tomorrow


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I will have to do a pic of the bracelets and see if any take your fancy mate probable do that tomorrow


Cool mate, I'm looking forward to my Tissot bracelet getting here, been after one for ages!

Chico


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

First time ive looked at watch auctions on ebay for a while and just picked up a Black Archive (tan strap)for £13, not even sure if Im a fan lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fox Covert said:


> First time ive looked at watch auctions on ebay for a while and just picked up a Black Archive (tan strap)for £13, not even sure if Im a fan lol


Even if your not a fan you can't go wrong for the money, good looking watch mate

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> that's close this Is the one that's take my fancy


That's the one.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fox Covert said:


> First time ive looked at watch auctions on ebay for a while and just picked up a Black Archive (tan strap)for £13, not even sure if Im a fan lol


At least if it tarnishes you won't see it....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I came across this on ebay today, not seen it before. any thoughts? theres a black one too


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> that's close this Is the one that's take my fancy


Have you got a linky to that one, Is?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I came across this on ebay today, not seen it before. any thoughts? theres a black one too
> 
> View attachment 1582872


I'm pretty sure OhDark30 has or had one of those.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> First time ive looked at watch auctions on ebay for a while and just picked up a Black Archive (tan strap)for £13, not even sure if Im a fan lol


 I was watching that I want one but have decide that it worth a tenner to me I want go above that lol It was holding at £3.20 for a couple of days lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Have you got a linky to that one, Is?


 I thought I had but it was the other one I'm still on the hunt mate I will let you know if I find it and vise versa


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was watching that I want one but have decide that it worth a tenner to me I want go above that lol It was holding at £3.20 for a couple of days lol


I hope you get one soon. Was at £13.25 When i saw it with 3mins to go. Very sporadic, no watching involved.

Anyone care to comment on the straps on these. Replace or make do?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I hope you get one soon. Was at £13.?? When i saw it with 3mins to go. Very sporadic, no watching involved.
> 
> Anyone care to comment on the straps on these. Replace or make do?


I replaced the strap straight away didnt like the standard one at all


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I hope you get one soon. Was at £13.?? When i saw it with 3mins to go. Very sporadic, no watching involved.
> 
> Anyone care to comment on the straps on these. Replace or make do?


I left the original strap on the black one but got a rally style(with holes) tan for the chrome one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fox Covert said:


> I hope you get one soon. Was at £13.?? When i saw it with 3mins to go. Very sporadic, no watching involved.
> 
> Anyone care to comment on the straps on these. Replace or make do?


 I think mine is on the original strap as it say archive on the buckle if so I find it comfy


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I got a croc print tan strap for mine


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I got a croc print tan strap for mine


Looks really classy.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think mine is on the original strap as it say archive on the buckle if so I find it comfy


I think the original strap is fine..its leather isn't it?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A challenge guys..This was far more difficult than I expected!
> 
> Let's see your date/day - date windows for Friday the 1st...if you dare
> 
> ...











Late to the party with this - but it's a good excuse to look at - and take a pic of my seiko solar


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This is what l am wearing tomorrow

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Late to the party with this - but it's a good excuse to look at - and take a pic of my seiko solar


Nice mate..any excuse to show off our watches is a good thing 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think the original strap is fine..its leather isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


it your one I got so can you remember if you swap it or not ? 

p.s you home yet mate or have you go one more day of fun in the sun lol


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Wont bother looking at other straps till ive judged for myself.
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it your one I got so can you remember if you swap it or not ?
> 
> p.s you home yet mate or have you go one more day of fun in the sun lol


I meant to answer you earlier..We off home tomorrow. .had a brilliant time..just home from a huge feed.. kids loved the week, which was the priority

Happy and sad to go home..no post in Eire tomorrow and it's a bank holiday weekend so if any PO notes left in my hall will be a horrendous wait till Tuesday 

Original strap on the archie bud.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I meant to answer you earlier..We off home tomorrow. .had a brilliant time..just home from a huge feed.. kids loved the week, which was the priority
> 
> Happy and sad to go home..no post in Eire tomorrow and it's a bank holiday weekend so if any PO notes left in my hall will be a horrendous wait till Tuesday
> 
> ...


looked like you got a really great place for week and looked like their was some great sites to that week just seem to fly by and you had the weather on your side glad you had fun mate you deserved it


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

On the lookout for a light tan or undyed leather 22mm with pvd hardware. 
Seen this but I'm not sure the double thickness of leather under the watch will look ok


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going for the three Bs bath.bed,book last late shift for 8 weeks tomorrow now its just getting up early in the morning next week


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going for the three Bs bath.bed,book last late shift for 8 weeks now its just getting up early in the morning next week


I feel your pain mate 05:20 on Tuesday morning. ..The thoughts of it have me tired lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> On the lookout for a light tan or undyed leather 22mm with pvd hardware.
> Seen this but I'm not sure the double thickness of leather under the watch will look ok


looks nice, I guess it depends on the thickness of the leather, both zulu's I have are on 1.5mm material so there's 3mm under the watch! ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> On the lookout for a light tan or undyed leather 22mm with pvd hardware.
> Seen this but I'm not sure the double thickness of leather under the watch will look ok


You could try to find a 3 ring instead of the 5 that way you will only have 1 layer of leather under the watch.

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


>


Okay, just to put this finally and totally to bed. The above watch does not exist. Not at Jackson, not at Manbush, and not at Parnis. None of them sell it, make it, or stock it. 
I have just spent the last two hours going through every inch of Jackson's, Parnis's and Manbush's websites.

ITMW posted it but couldn't find where it was from. Well, it came from here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-87363-120.html
In that thread it's described as being from MilitaryTime, which is also pointed out as being Jackson's site, but that post is *five years ago*.

The ONLY place that does it is Getat, and I ain't buying from him.









If anyone knows where I can get THIS, I'll gladly look at any links.

criteria:
1. Sterile dial - (no Parnis, MM, GG or Aunty Flo on the dial)
2. No markers in brown - (that's a 1950) (and yuck)
3. No subdial - (anywhere)
4. Polished case & bezel - (not brushed)
5. Crown Guard - (no Radiomirs, thanks)
6. Just like the picture above.

PS sorry if I sound peed off. I've been on every wild goose chase and false lead looking for this. Trust me, rule out Parnis, Manbush, Jackson and Getat.
Can't do a Frankenwatch, as I doubt a jeweller will touch it and I haven't got the assembly skills.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Okay, just to put this finally and totally to bed. The above watch does not exist. Not at Jackson, not at Manbush, and not at Parnis. None of them sell it, make it, or stock it.
> I have just spent the last two hours going through every inch of Jackson's, Parnis's and Manbush's websites.
> 
> ITMW posted it but couldn't find where it was from. Well, it came from here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-87363-120.html
> ...


A shot in the dark,but sometime if you send the dealers a photo and clear decription of the watch you want, they might have one under the counter, or be able to source it. Make sure they send a photo before you commit to buy, but a few people had success with the two dial Parnis Portuguese that way.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> If anyone knows where I can get THIS, I'll gladly look at any links.
> 
> criteria:
> 1. Sterile dial - (no Parnis, MM, GG or Aunty Flo on the dial)
> ...


What colour hands and markers should it have and what size?

This one looks the same to me (44mm)










Jackson tse .com /mm163.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Okay, just to put this finally and totally to bed. The above watch does not exist. Not at Jackson, not at Manbush, and not at Parnis. None of them sell it, make it, or stock it.
> I have just spent the last two hours going through every inch of Jackson's, Parnis's and Manbush's websites.
> 
> ITMW posted it but couldn't find where it was from. Well, it came from here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-87363-120.html
> ...


I think I mentioned this before but if you can't find the exact combination you want in a polished finished why not just buy it in brushed if you've seen that and polish the case yourself with a cape cod cloth? Alternatively did you try sending Man Bush a message asking if he could just put that combination together for you?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

As shaggy said it's definitely worth sending the manbush an email with a couple of pics and a list of the specs your looking for, they have been really helpful anytime I've contacted them.

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> What colour hands and markers should it have and what size?
> 
> This one looks the same to me (44mm)
> 
> ...


 sent him a link to that one and I'm sure he said it was not the one but if not dam close mate .. the link I put up was this one and I did say why not ask the guy who post the pic were he got it and a product code I'm sure if the bloke is still on here he would be happy to tell him I would  Review: Pan Homage, Jackson Tse of Mi1it4ryTim3 . it is an old old thread so Jackson mite have stop producing them but mite have one knocking around I say email their site I did on another watch they had awhile back an found them helpful to a degree if you can be very precise in what you are ask as the langue barrier is there a bit


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Okay, just to put this finally and totally to bed. The above watch does not exist. Not at Jackson, not at Manbush, and not at Parnis. None of them sell it, make it, or stock it.
> I have just spent the last two hours going through every inch of Jackson's, Parnis's and Manbush's websites.
> 
> ITMW posted it but couldn't find where it was from. Well, it came from here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-87363-120.html
> ...


Jaysus mate you've got the bug bad, up till 3am looking 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

morning all wearing rotary chronospeed as l said last night had long lay in again going to work soon have a nice day all


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

On the way home and look at the state of the weather lol










Storm warnings given..Feeling lucky 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah it's a proper Bond pattern NATO. It's not one of those cheap one, it was £2.35. Delivered


Where from please - link to seller?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Where from please - link to seller?


3 black, 2 green 4 reds I think...

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251335988275?nav=SEARCH&varId=550285179926

eBay seller 'nicepartner'


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm going down the country with my fiance for 4 nights and I dont know which watches to bring


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'm going down the country with my fiance for 4 nights and I dont know which watches to bring


Love the display blanchy. .take one for each day and a dressy one for eating out I'd say 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Has my wife got the bug she has just got me a seiko 5 and and waiting for another one my wee personal account is empty till tuesday so cant get any myself


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Lufty & chocolate cookies today.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> 3 black, 2 green 4 reds I think...
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251335988275?nav=SEARCH&varId=550285179926
> 
> eBay seller 'nicepartner'


That's the same seller I bought my blue and white from. Compared to bands four times the price it's very good quality, very well made.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I like how they have re-strap this lol 


WATCH replica US Infantry 1970&apos;s - Eaglemoss issue No 1 - VVGC | eBay


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> love the strap on this one


It's a belter, although, personally, I prefer the more muted colours of this Bond homage;










Everyone to their own, of course, which is what makes this hobby (obsession?) so fascinating.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Lufty & chocolate cookies today.


Mmmmm, just had a Tunnock's caramel wafer for elevenses myself.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just saw a love old bulova diver the crystal needs replacing but look past that it's a beauty


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Thought i would give the tissot a wee day out the box (borrowed pic), although it was a struggle taking the solar off!! lol

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Jaysus mate you've got the bug bad, up till 3am looking
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


ehh, tell me about it. I've realised the Archy is not enough any more. No S/S so it's always gonna have tarnishing issues, so gotta bite the bullet and find summink better.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> ehh, tell me about it. I've realised the Archy is not enough any more. No S/S so it's always gonna have tarnishing issues, so gotta bite the bullet and find summink better.


I think stainless steel is a bare minimun requirement!! why don't you post sum pics of what floats your boat and your budget and im sure between us all we can come up with some ideas to find you something awesome!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think stainless steel is a bare minimun requirement!! why don't you post sum pics of what floats your boat and your budget and im sure between us all we can find you something awesome!!
> 
> chico


sounds good I'm always looking on the bay and else where so will keep my eye open


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> A shot in the dark,but sometime if you send the dealers a photo and clear decription of the watch you want, they might have one under the counter, or be able to source it. Make sure they send a photo before you commit to buy, but a few people had success with the two dial Parnis Portuguese that way.


I'm not keen on going that route. Been caught out that way before, even after asking for photos. I'd like to go by something that's on the website, in black and white, so they can't send something that's totally different.

Getat has the right watch, a 44mm for $120+extras (maybe too small), and a 47mm for £190. But that leaves the dodgy crown guard pinion to sort out, which is why I wanted to find an alternative supplier.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> What colour hands and markers should it have and what size?
> 
> This one looks the same to me (44mm)
> 
> ...


Looks like the one. Something I can't put finger on doesn't look right tho.

Edit: This.









It's a 44mm, so either he's stuck it on an 8yr old for the shot, or these shots aren't of the actual watch.
Not sure a 44mm will be too small on me.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think I mentioned this before but if you can't find the exact combination you want in a polished finished why not just buy it in brushed if you've seen that and polish the case yourself with a cape cod cloth?


Great, if one wants a crystal with scratches all over it. My polishing skills are best avoided at all costs. Cars yes, watches er no.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think stainless steel is a bare minimun requirement!! why don't you post sum pics of what floats your boat and your budget and im sure between us all we can come up with some ideas to find you something awesome!!
> 
> chico


hey chico as promised


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Looks like the one. Something I can't put finger on doesn't look right tho.


 it is the right one I think I tried the mm163 and it worked but had error message on it so I could not see a pic just a price but no specs


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> it is the right one I think I tried the mm163 and it worked but had error message on it so I could not see a pic just a price but no specs


It's the right one (?) but it's a 44mm and those photo clearly aren't of a 44mm. I think I need a 47mm.
Everything else is right on it though, right hands, right dial, no subdial, polished everything (except he didn't polish it for the shots).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's the right one (?) but it's a 44mm and those photo clearly aren't of a 44mm. I think I need a 47mm.
> Everything else is right on it though, right hands, right dial, no subdial, polished everything (except he didn't polish it for the shots).


 yeah its a 44 what's the archie ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> yeah its a 44 what's the archie ?


Dunno which part to measure, but I'd say it's a 47mm or larger. Just comparing it to what the 55mm Lufty looked like, it's not far off the size of the Lufty.

The alternative is I may go for the Getat 47mm at $190, but then I've gotta figure out a way of making the crown guard pin un-loseable. Prob glue of some sort.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Dunno which part to measure, but I'd say it's a 47mm or larger. Just comparing it to what the 55mm Lufty looked like, it's not far off the size of the Lufty.
> 
> The alternative is I may go for the Getat 47mm at $190, but then I've gotta figure out a way of making the crown guard pin un-loseable. Prob glue of some sort.


Not sure I'd I posted this already (apologise if I did)

if you want something to wear as a durable beater and stands out why not get an orange monster..you see very few in the 'wild' plus they stand alone, I think you're going to struggle with a homage of panerai?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Dunno which part to measure, but I'd say it's a 47mm or larger. Just comparing it to what the 55mm Lufty looked like, it's not far off the size of the Lufty.
> 
> The alternative is I may go for the Getat 47mm at $190, but then I've gotta figure out a way of making the crown guard pin un-loseable. Prob glue of some sort.


I'm surprise you have had so much problems with the archie I had peps one and it's been fine for a couple of months and I don't know how long he had it  maybe it was the early ones that had this issue maybe ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> I'm not keen on going that route. Been caught out that way before, even after asking for photos. I'd like to go by something that's on the website, in black and white, so they can't send something that's totally different.
> 
> Getat has the right watch, a 44mm for $120+extras (maybe too small), and a 47mm for £190. But that leaves the dodgy crown guard pinion to sort out, which is why I wanted to find an alternative supplier.


You don't think they all just use the same generic parts anyway?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not sure I'd I posted this already (apologise if I did)
> 
> if you want something to wear as a durable beater and stands out why not get an orange monster..you see very few in the 'wild' plus they stand alone, I think you're going to struggle with a homage of panerai?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


it's nice but ( to me ) has not got the presence of the archie it down to taste it stands out to me


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's nice but ( to me ) has not got the presence of the archie it down to taste it stands out to me


Yeah I agree..chrono was saying he wanted a beater that stands out..I don't think the archie can hold up to prolonged daily use? And the orange monster fits both his provisos lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Yeah I agree..chrono was saying he wanted a beater that stands out..I don't think the archie can hold up to prolonged daily use? And the orange monster fits both his provisos lol


That's what I'm finding. Archy is great out of the box, but as a daily wearer the finish starts going.
Seiko Monster really isn't me, but thanks anyway. Looking for something classy rather than outdoorsy.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah I agree..chrono was saying he wanted a beater that stands out..I don't think the archie can hold up to prolonged daily use? And the orange monster fits both his provisos lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 your right in a way that's why I was looking at the m.t I want the strength of the orange but the look of the archie if you see what I mean


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> your right in a way that's why I was looking at the m.t I want the strength of the orange but the look of the archie if you see what I mean


I just want a mechanical Archy in stainless.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> I just want a mechanical Archy in stainless.


Your only option is to email some of the sellers with a pic and your specs, maybe one of them could source it for you

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I just want a mechanical Archy in stainless.


 I found load with out the c.g hardly a one with lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Your only option is to email some of the sellers with a pic and your specs, maybe one of them could source it for you
> 
> chico


or second hand If he can find the right code the mm163 is for the 44 I think  so there could have been one in the 47 but would not have a cue of that code


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> or second hand If he can find the right code the mm163 is for the 44 I think  so there could have been one in the 47 but would not have a cue of that code


Oh god no. I'd never wear a second hand watch. That's someone else's history.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Oh god no. I'd never wear a second hand watch. That's someone else's history.


well you will have to get some one to franken you one then it's your only hope ( starwars pop in to my head then don't know why lol hehe ) that all hope you find some N.O.S


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well you will have to get some one to franken you one then it's your only hope ( starwars pop in to my head then don't know why lol hehe ) that all hope you find some N.O.S )


No, so far it's looking like I'll go for the 47mm Getat @ $190 and find some way of making the crown pin solid. Prob get that ordered in the next few weeks. I think it's something like 6 weeks delivery.
It's coming out at $221/£147 so it better be good.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, so far it's looking like I'll go for the 47mm Getat @ $190 and find some way of making the crown pin solid. Prob get that ordered in the next few weeks. I think it's something like 6 weeks delivery.
> It's coming out at $221/£147 so it better be good.


I hope for you mate that's a chunk of money for that when if we could have got the mm163 it was $70 so a big jump in price there mate but as you will be wearing it so much it will be worth It


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I hope for you mate that's a chunk of money for that when if we could have got the mm163 it was $70 so a big jump in price there mate but as you will be wearing it so much it will be worth It


Yeh, I did think $70 was a bit low, but I'm suspicious of that watch.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I hope for you mate that's a chunk of money for that when if we could have got the mm163 it was $70 so a big jump in price there mate but as you will be wearing it so much it will be worth It


Shush...He's picked one lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, I did think $70 was a bit low, but I'm suspicious of that watch.


if it was still available I would take a punt just to see If it was up to scratch because it looks dam nice almost got one similar but had to sort out a payment method to send the money and I was not to sure about them it was like just get them to post it to us thru western union and when I had decide to it was out of stock lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

any chance of a close up of that one mate, is it solid stainless steel, wots the lug width?









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> any chance of a close up of that one mate, is it solid stainless steel, wots the lug width?
> 
> View attachment 1583426
> 
> ...


will do mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> On the lookout for a light tan or undyed leather 22mm with pvd hardware.
> Seen this but I'm not sure the double thickness of leather under the watch will look ok


Found this place churchy, he does custom orders maybe worth checking it out?

shop - yellowdogwatchstraps.com

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ok yes it's s/s and 18mm

I have also put in the other one that's similar

that a 20mm with a s/s


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> ok yes it's s/s and 18mm
> 
> I have also put in the other one that's similar
> 
> that a 20mm with a s/s


Cheers for that mate but i'm looking for a 22mm for my PR, but thanks anyway

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers for that mate but i'm looking for a 22mm for my PR, but thanks anyway
> 
> chico


think all mine are 18mm to 20mm I think mate no worry's ( it's open to anyone who needs a bracelet for trade )


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

got these in a 22 mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers for that mate but i'm looking for a 22mm for my PR, but thanks anyway
> 
> chico


I've got a lovely 22mm mesh! ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> got these in a 22 mate


Thanks anyway mate but i'm looking for a SS one.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got a lovely 22mm mesh! ;-)


You know what you can do with your mesh sharky!!! lol lol :-d |>

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Got this in a 22 but it needs end links to fit properly as the spring bar bits are on a thin centre link. Folded, not solid. It came off a Jaragar Monaco.










I have had a few messages about my BagelSport. It has gone, I am afraid, but anyone who wants one for £24 should PM me and I will send a link to the eBay listing. Searching for Bagel Sport will lead to you paying well over the odds for one.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Got this in a 22 but it needs end links to fit properly as the spring bar bits are on a thin centre link. Folded, not solid. It came off a Jaragar Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers anyway mike but im looking for one with solid links, i'l have a search on the bay

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers anyway mike but im looking for one with solid links, i'l have a search on the bay
> 
> chico


I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned before, says it's solid, says it's in the UK, but I don't get why it can be so cheap lol. I may have to buy one just to see what it's about ;-)









22mm Heavy Brushed Double Lock Clasp Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Strap | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned before, says it's solid, says it's in the UK, but I don't get why it can be so cheap lol. I may have to buy one just to see what it's about ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1583462
> 
> ...


the black or is it the grey one looks interesting


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned before, says it's solid, says it's in the UK, but I don't get why it can be so cheap lol. I may have to buy one just to see what it's about ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1583462
> 
> ...


Yeah we've spoke about that one before mate, but i've just noticed it has solid endlinks so i think i'll give it a bash as well! not bad for under a tenner

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah we've spoke about that one before mate, but i've just noticed it has solid endlinks so i think i'll give it a bash as well! not bad for under a tenner
> 
> chico


I just imagine it being roughly finished for the price but gotta be worth a punt!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I just imagine it being roughly finished for the price but gotta be worth a punt!


Nothing a bit of polishing and a bath in WD40 can't fix


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned before, says it's solid, says it's in the UK, but I don't get why it can be so cheap lol. I may have to buy one just to see what it's about ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1583462
> 
> ...


That's not in the UK, despite what it says. The price is in Euros and most of the ebay page is in Spanish or Portuguese.

PS he's got a LOT of negative and neutral fb's, most of them saying goods don't arrive and he's not in the UK.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Just home...had to go collect the pooches from the monster in law.

Was keen to get home to see if anything was delivered. .

There was a note to say I missed and must collect, god knows what..expect it's a hmt I ordered a year ago lol, also an 18 mm bond Nato for my incoming replacement tankist

And to my surprise my survival strap has come!

I'm actually very impressed with it

I went for the plastic clasp. Not too keen on the SS ones.



















The quality is amazing..far better than I was expecting..










The strap feels very stiff but the booklet says it will soften and mould to my wrist in a few days.










I'll be wearing this on my right wrist..Looks too much on left with a watch...plus this is a medical alert strap and has an attached plaque with my details and looks nuts along side the watch face. You can get them without plaque in tons of colours that you can mix and match

Although this took 5 weeks to come from Florida, so far was worth the wait. .I'd recommend them if anyone likes these..

Oh and the obligatory comparison with the bumblebee. .. (any excuse )










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Just home...had to go collect the pooches from the monster in law.


Monster in law, lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Monster in law, lol


Hehehe...she's not too bad but we do have serious arguments at times. .We clash every now and again lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just home...had to go collect the pooches from the monster in law.
> 
> Was keen to get home to see if anything was delivered. .
> 
> ...


me want one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> me want one


Can be arranged 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can be arranged
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


what was the price with-out the med plate


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just home...had to go collect the pooches from the monster in law.
> 
> Was keen to get home to see if anything was delivered. .
> 
> ...


Looks good mate I have the makings of a green and black one ordered I'll probably make a few in different colours I really like the look of them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what was the price with-out the med plate


I'm not sure mate..I think mine was $33 all in..(9 for postage)..go on and check

loads of differing colours and clasps..tons of option's

Survivalstraps.com

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I had a feeling the rain would start when I went out wearing my HMT. It fogged up quite quickly. It was almost impressive.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Looks good mate I have the makings of a green and black one ordered I'll probably make a few in different colours I really like the look of them


I wanted something to give my medical advice..didn't fancy a del boy identity braclet lol. This fit the bill perfectly.

I do like the look of them too..even the way they burned off the ends looks good?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm not sure mate..I think mine was $33 all in..(9 for postage)..go on and check
> 
> loads of differing colours and clasps..tons of option's
> 
> ...


lol for that price I think I will have another Russian lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I had a feeling the rain would start when I went out wearing my HMT. It fogged up quite quickly. It was almost impressive.


I did warn people like a hundred years ago of that that's how I lost one of my hmt I open It to clean it the cog fell out ..long story don't wear in the rain simple answer


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I did warn people like a hundred years ago of that that's how I lost one of my hmt I open It to clean it the cog fell out ..long story don't wear in the rain simple answer


To be fair, if it was raining when I was putting it on, I wouldn't have put it on. The weather cleared up for an hour or so. I walked into a shop and it started pi$$ing rain. 
It was only a light mist. Put it up my sleeve and it cleared within minutes.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what was the price with-out the med plate


I can make you one if you want, I've got enough stuff for a few more ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> To be fair, if it was raining when I was putting it on, I wouldn't have put it on. The weather cleared up for an hour or so. I walked into a shop and it started pi$$ing rain.
> It was only a light mist. Put it up my sleeve and it cleared within minutes.


I have had 'divers watches' that misted up if you so much as wore them in the same room as a fish tank!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> To be fair, if it was raining when I was putting it on, I wouldn't have put it on. The weather cleared up for an hour or so. I walked into a shop and it started pi$$ing rain.
> It was only a light mist. Put it up my sleeve and it cleared within minutes.


well I had gone out on a nice sunny day It open up and by the time I go to my house I think I would have got less wet if I had gone swimming lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I can make you one if you want, I've got enough stuff for a few more ;-)


cheer's mate could you do one about a size 7 .. the last one was just a tad to big . I would really appreciate that mate


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I had gone out on a nice sunny day It open up and by the time I go to my house I think I would have got less wet if I had gone swimming lol


These HMTs are meant to be military watches?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheer's mate could you do one about a size 7 .. the last one was just a tad to big . I would really appreciate that mate


you mean 7" long? is that tight on your wrist? I've got green, black or red and plastic or metal buckle?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> These HMTs are meant to be military watches?


 yeah I though that do you remember what happen to the sbs of kev after the swimming look worse than that . I got caught in the rain today with my heilo on and not bead or anything it's my new fav watch at the minute


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have had 'divers watches' that misted up if you so much as wore them in the same room as a fish tank!


Yeah, it has happened to me a couple of times. Most recently with a Swatch that I had to leave on the window ledge in the bathroom because I just remembered I had it on my wrist before turning on the shower. Doesn't bother me much, it fades within minutes in my experience.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you mean 7" long? is that tight on your wrist? I've got green, black or red and plastic or metal buckle?


don't mind colour ..plastic buckle .well the last one was a bit big so maybe 7 and half ? 

the old one is 24 cm if that's any help


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, it has happened to me a couple of times. Most recently with a Swatch that I had to leave on the window ledge in the bathroom because I just remembered I had it on my wrist before turning on the shower. Doesn't bother me much, it fades within minutes in my experience.


I am lucky, as I don't dive. Or swim. Or wash up with my watch on. Water resistance is overrated.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yeah, it has happened to me a couple of times. Most recently with a Swatch that I had to leave on the window ledge in the bathroom because I just remembered I had it on my wrist before turning on the shower. Doesn't bother me much, it fades within minutes in my experience.


The rain was exceptionally heavy today..M9 was flooding when we were on it earlier

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya guy very quick one as we've got family visitors and the wife warned me "not to be gassing about watches on my phone" whilst their here so I've nipped to the loo with a "stomach ache" excuse.
ITMW I've only just seen your PM from Thursday regarding the watch on eBay. I think my tapatalk is playing up as I never got a notification that I had received a PM. I will ask the wife tomorrow mate and let you know.
RichmondMike if your reading this could you send me a PM regarding the bagelsports for £24 you mentioned earlier please mate. Right I'd better get off the pot it took me 15 minutes to catch up I. The posts I'd missed so I've been gone about 25 mins now ! 
Speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am lucky, as I don't dive. Or swim. Or wash up with my watch on. Water resistance is overrated.


I don't get it when people get in the shower or bath with a watch on! how do they wash their wrist? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya guy very quick one as we've got family visitors and the wife warned me "not to be gassing about watches on my phone" whilst their here so I've nipped to the loo with a "stomach ache" excuse.
> ITMW I've only just seen your PM from Thursday regarding the watch on eBay. I think my tapatalk is playing up as I never got a notification that I had received a PM. I will ask the wife tomorrow mate and let you know.
> RichmondMike if your reading this could you send me a PM regarding the bagelsports for £24 you mentioned earlier please mate. Right I'd better get off the pot it took me 15 minutes to catch up I. The posts I'd missed so I've been gone about 25 mins now !
> Speak to you all tomorrow.


hey mate lets hold of on the sekonda till we see what lovely's oh'd got first mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't mind colour ..plastic buckle .well the last one was a bit big so maybe 7 and half ?
> 
> the old one is 24 cm if that's any help


yeah, that's nearly 9" lol. 7.5" should be ok, you don't want it tight. you sure colour doesn't matter? while you still have a choice lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The rain was exceptionally heavy today..M9 was flooding when we were on it earlier
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It was pretty bad from early this morning. It cleared up for most of the afternoon though. Just started again when I left the house.

I ordered one of those leather NATOs from that ebay seller that was linked here earlier. I think it ended up costing about €3.85. Worth a shot at that price.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, that's nearly 9" lol. 7.5" should be ok, you don't want it tight. you sure colour doesn't matter? while you still have a choice lol


I like a surprise once in awhile if it's a nice one lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope the flooding isnt too bad im going to thurles tomorrow then on to cork on sunday


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I hope the flooding isnt too bad im going to thurles tomorrow then on to cork on sunday


 how's the hulk going mate  or how about yoda


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like a surprise once in awhile if it's a nice one lol


I'm sure I got a bit of pink somewhere lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't get it when people get in the shower or bath with a watch on! how do they wash their wrist? lol


I expect they are the same people who have the bracelet so loose that the watch lolls around on their wrist. I hate that!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm sure I got a bit of pink somewhere lol


 pinks good It will go well with my nail polish haha


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Think I'll have to wait till this arrives before finally deciding on a strap. Sometimes the colour doesn't show properly on the web pics.








But the YellowDog strap looks like a contender


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Think I'll have to wait till this arrives before finally deciding on a strap. Sometimes the colour doesn't show properly on the web pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch churchy!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> Think I'll have to wait till this arrives before finally deciding on a strap. Sometimes the colour doesn't show properly on the web pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like that yellow dog, the PVD contrasts really well.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Think I'll have to wait till this arrives before finally deciding on a strap. Sometimes the colour doesn't show properly on the web pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOH nice choice mate, I really like that watch & the strap, love a bit of black and tan!! Lol

Chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

David Church said:


> Think I'll have to wait till this arrives before finally deciding on a strap. Sometimes the colour doesn't show properly on the web pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like it will match the markings pretty nicely. If not, NATO Strap Co have an off-white leather NATO that would match the colour of the hands (I think they call it the Cavalry strap. The prices for their leather ones usually run a little high though).


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned before, says it's solid, says it's in the UK, but I don't get why it can be so cheap lol. I may have to buy one just to see what it's about ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1583462
> 
> ...


Ordered a '*****' one. I'll let you all know how it is.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> pinks good It will go well with my nail polish haha


I went with the green lol this comes out near 8" but my wife has 7" wrists and it fits perfect


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Oh god no. I'd never wear a second hand watch. That's someone else's history.


Almost all of my watches were second hand. The only ones I've bought brand new are my Timex Ironman, Hamilton Jazzmaster, Revue Thommen Airspeed, Citizen Nighthawk and my Parnis Power Reserve.

Everything else has been used including my Breitling Colt Ocean, Doxa Chrono, G-Shocks, and my absolute favourites (the holy trinity) my Monster, EcoZilla and Solar Dive Chrono have been used. I've had loads of others as well that I've bought used. I'd say I've probably bought 70% used over the past few years.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how's the hulk going mate  or how about yoda


Its going great thanks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I went with the green lol this comes out near 8" but my wife has 7" wrists and it fits perfect


looks a stunner mate cheer's


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't get it when people get in the shower or bath with a watch on! how do they wash their wrist? lol


I'm guilty of that but only after I've been working out. For a normal bath it's strictly watch off.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Ordered a '*****' one. I'll let you all know how it is.


I've ordered a silver one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

That's the pvd sub & khaki zulu ordered, let the torture....er I mean waiting begin!!

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Are there any takers for these? The 2 on the left measure about 9", the 2 on the right about 8.5" and the tiny one in the centre a bit under 6" lol. Free to good homes ;-) 









Edit, Green and Tan with metal buckle taken


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. Not been around much lately due to a serious health issue. Still been checking out the thread and looking at watches as a distraction. Bought an old Dongfeng watch yesterday for £14 will see what it's like when I get it. On a sad note my Jaragar is dead,was running 2 hours fast then stopped altogether. Contacted the seller and as I like the watch I agreed to pay £5 postage for a replacement. I have been looking at my "collection" and have decided to try and thin it down as there are some I can't see me wearing. Anyone interested in an Archive, unopened MWC Pizza, a Aussie Diver and a Fanty then PM me.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> Think I'll have to wait till this arrives before finally deciding on a strap. Sometimes the colour doesn't show properly on the web pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sword hands make that Parnis look really special, nice choice.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's the pvd sub & khaki zulu ordered, let the torture....er I mean waiting begin!!
> 
> Chico


Is that the Zuludiver or Cooper chico?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all. Not been around much lately due to a serious health issue. Still been checking out the thread and looking at watches as a distraction. Bought an old Dongfeng watch yesterday for £14 will see what it's like when I get it. On a sad note my Jaragar is dead,was running 2 hours fast then stopped altogether. Contacted the seller and as I like the watch I agreed to pay £5 postage for a replacement. I have been looking at my "collection" and have decided to try and thin it down as there are some I can't see me wearing. Anyone interested in an Archive, unopened MWC Pizza, a Aussie Diver and a Fanty then PM me.


Sorry to hear that almac, good to have you back, hope you were supplied with the correct biscuits for your recuperation, most important for wellbeing and morale, lol.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Sorry to hear that almac, good to have you back, hope you were supplied with the correct biscuits for your recuperation, most important for wellbeing and morale, lol.


Thanks,I'm sorry to say that biscuits and other tasty treats are off the menu for now.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Is that the Zuludiver or Cooper chico?


No mate it's a sterile parnis, same one sharky ordered, it's a 43mm which fits better than the standard 40mm variants.

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Evening all. Not been around much lately due to a serious health issue. Still been checking out the thread and looking at watches as a distraction. Bought an old Dongfeng watch yesterday for £14 will see what it's like when I get it. On a sad note my Jaragar is dead,was running 2 hours fast then stopped altogether. Contacted the seller and as I like the watch I agreed to pay £5 postage for a replacement. I have been looking at my "collection" and have decided to try and thin it down as there are some I can't see me wearing. Anyone interested in an Archive, unopened MWC Pizza, a Aussie Diver and a Fanty then PM me.


Good to see you back mate, hope your back to full health asap buddy!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all. Not been around much lately due to a serious health issue. Still been checking out the thread and looking at watches as a distraction. Bought an old Dongfeng watch yesterday for £14 will see what it's like when I get it. On a sad note my Jaragar is dead,was running 2 hours fast then stopped altogether. Contacted the seller and as I like the watch I agreed to pay £5 postage for a replacement. I have been looking at my "collection" and have decided to try and thin it down as there are some I can't see me wearing. Anyone interested in an Archive, unopened MWC Pizza, a Aussie Diver and a Fanty then PM me.


sorry to hear that you are unwell you have the thought of all us guys/girls on here for a speed recover


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned before, says it's solid, says it's in the UK, but I don't get why it can be so cheap lol. I may have to buy one just to see what it's about ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1583462
> 
> ...


http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/190995240061?nav=SEARCH

I'm mulling over the same strap for my Parnis PR, be very interested in your opinion. I also just ordered this,

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/190995240061?nav=SEARCH

For my MWC subby, takes 5 weeks to arrive, but at that price, I can wait. I expect quality to be similar to the mighty Soki, we'll see.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all. Not been around much lately due to a serious health issue. Still been checking out the thread and looking at watches as a distraction. Bought an old Dongfeng watch yesterday for £14 will see what it's like when I get it. On a sad note my Jaragar is dead,was running 2 hours fast then stopped altogether. Contacted the seller and as I like the watch I agreed to pay £5 postage for a replacement. I have been looking at my "collection" and have decided to try and thin it down as there are some I can't see me wearing. Anyone interested in an Archive, unopened MWC Pizza, a Aussie Diver and a Fanty then PM me.


Best wishes mate, and good to see you back


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all. Not been around much lately due to a serious health issue. Still been checking out the thread and looking at watches as a distraction. Bought an old Dongfeng watch yesterday for £14 will see what it's like when I get it. On a sad note my Jaragar is dead,was running 2 hours fast then stopped altogether. Contacted the seller and as I like the watch I agreed to pay £5 postage for a replacement. I have been looking at my "collection" and have decided to try and thin it down as there are some I can't see me wearing. Anyone interested in an Archive, unopened MWC Pizza, a Aussie Diver and a Fanty then PM me.


Get well soon Almac. .had wondered where you'd got too.

Hopefully you get back to yourself and biscuits real soon 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Get well soon Almac. .had wondered where you'd got too.
> 
> Hopefully you get back to yourself and biscuits real soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 hey pep do you think the mysterious parcel is the ruskies ?  bit soon I know but ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep do you think the mysterious parcel is the ruskies ?  bit soon I now but ?


No I expect it's a hmt I bought late June last.

Tho it could be...won't know until Tuesday evening 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No I expect it's a hmt I bought late June last.
> 
> Tho it could be...won't know until Tuesday evening
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 did they not say 10-16 days for del


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did they not say 10-16 days for del


Oh..maybe..sure we'll see..hopefully it is them..note just says international package. .sigh

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for all your kind words everybody. As I said earlier I still enjoy reading all your posts thought half the time I have no Idea what you're all talking about as my knowledge is strictly at beginner's level. I mentioned I have bought a Dongfeng watch which appears to be a well regarded make. The seller has100% feedback so I'm hoping it's OK. It looks nice in the photy. Back to biscuits my Dr Who obsessed daughter has just baked some Dr Who bow-tie cookies and I'm going to have one without the blue icing, my first indulgence in a fortnight!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh..maybe..sure we'll see..hopefully it is them..note just says international package. .sigh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


but it mite now end up in the display case as I got this helio on from oh'd ... I am happy with at the minute lol and love the bundi it on got to talk oh'd into letting me have the other one she's got


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Thanks for all your kind words everybody. As I said earlier I still enjoy reading all your posts thought half the time I have no Idea what you're all talking about as my knowledge is strictly at beginner's level. I mentioned I have bought a Dongfeng watch which appears to be a well regarded make. The seller has100% feedback so I'm hoping it's OK. It looks nice in the photy. Back to biscuits my Dr Who obsessed daughter has just baked some Dr Who bow-tie cookies and I'm going to have one without the blue icing, my first indulgence in a fortnight!


I have one similar so if it's a sea-gul movement it not bad at all mate


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have one similar so if it's a sea-gul movement it not bad at all mate


That looks very like the one I've bought.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> That looks very like the one I've bought.


yeah I could be wrong I think yours is slightly newer as you have the jewel in the second hand were I have not ?  or the second hand on mine was replace sometime 

as one of my other ones has the jewel on the second hand to and my sea-gul does to thinking of it


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/190995240061?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I'm mulling over the same strap for my Parnis PR, be very interested in your opinion. I also just ordered this,
> 
> ...


Looks a similar clasp to the Alpha one I used on FrankenSubby








A little stiff but solid end links


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all. Not been around much lately due to a serious health issue. Still been checking out the thread and looking at watches as a distraction. Bought an old Dongfeng watch yesterday for £14 will see what it's like when I get it. On a sad note my Jaragar is dead,was running 2 hours fast then stopped altogether. Contacted the seller and as I like the watch I agreed to pay £5 postage for a replacement. I have been looking at my "collection" and have decided to try and thin it down as there are some I can't see me wearing. Anyone interested in an Archive, unopened MWC Pizza, a Aussie Diver and a Fanty then PM me.


Sorry to hear this mate. Hope you're back to fighting fit soon


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The unparalleled Sean Connery is in Goldfinger on tv right now, with some glimpses of his Rolex and strap. Apologies for the photo quality.




























Shocking, simply shocking, ha, classic one-liners.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> The unparalleled Sean Connery is in Goldfinger on tv right now, with some glimpses of his Rolex and strap. Apologies for the photo quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now really. That's just far too much bar on show. 
Can somebody lend Bond a 22mm please chaps?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all. Not been around much lately due to a serious health issue. Still been checking out the thread and looking at watches as a distraction. Bought an old Dongfeng watch yesterday for £14 will see what it's like when I get it. On a sad note my Jaragar is dead,was running 2 hours fast then stopped altogether. Contacted the seller and as I like the watch I agreed to pay £5 postage for a replacement. I have been looking at my "collection" and have decided to try and thin it down as there are some I can't see me wearing. Anyone interested in an Archive, unopened MWC Pizza, a Aussie Diver and a Fanty then PM me.


Finally, my brother and his girlfriend have gone home and I can talk watches !
Sorry to hear you've been feeling crook Almac. You have been missed mate and it's great to have you back in the fold. Hope your feeling a lot better soon mate.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Are there any takers for these? The 2 on the left measure about 9", the 2 on the right about 8.5" and the tiny one in the centre a bit under 6" lol. Free to good homes ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sharky, if it's not too cheeky and it's not been taken id love to take the dark green one on the far right off your hands mate ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Looks a similar clasp to the Alpha one I used on FrankenSubby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the domed crystal on the frankensubby mate


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> The unparalleled Sean Connery is in Goldfinger on tv right now, with some glimpses of his Rolex and strap. Apologies for the photo quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they borrowed the watch from one of the film's producers because they needed it in a hurry. He didn't want to ruin his leather strap, so they used the first NATO they found.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I believe they borrowed the watch from one of the film's producers because they needed it in a hurry. He didn't want to ruin his leather strap, so they used the first NATO they found.


That's correct it was Albert Broccoli's watch.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi Sharky, if it's not too cheeky and it's not been taken id love to take the dark green one on the far right off your hands mate ;-)


Sorry WS, the green one and the tan with buckle have gone mate. I've only got enough green to make half of a bracelet now or I could have knocked another one up lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Sorry WS, the green one and the tan with buckle have gone mate. I've only got enough green to make half of a bracelet now or I could have knocked another one up lol


Hey no worries mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I've also got some seiko type hands coming to go on FrankenSubby


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I believe they borrowed the watch from one of the film's producers because they needed it in a hurry. He didn't want to ruin his leather strap, so they used the first NATO they found.


he didn't want to ruin his strap but was ok with them risking his rolex! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> he didn't want to ruin his strap but was ok with them risking his rolex! lol


 lol exactly what I thought when I read it lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> he didn't want to ruin his strap but was ok with them risking his rolex! lol


To be fair, he could buy another watch, but it would take ages to break in another leather strap...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> To be fair, he could buy another watch, but it would take ages to break in another leather strap...


lol made me smile when I read that


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> I've also got some seiko type hands coming to go on FrankenSubby


I like the crystal, what kind is it?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I like the crystal, what kind is it?


It's just an acrylic, £1.99 from 45joanna on eBay
I busted the subby's flat glass putting the case back on, ;(


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank god thats the last late shift for a while had my bath now to settle into a routine for the next few weeks


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> It's just an acrylic, £1.99 from 45joanna on eBay
> I busted the subby's flat glass putting the case back on, ;(


I like acrylics. I have a sub project i am starting that I want to replace the crystal on but don't have a crystal press, I want domed acrylic and think it might be easier as it won't shatter?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thank god thats the last late shift for a while had my bath now to settle into a routine for the next few weeks


Still another 3½ hours for me. Then just a 10 hour break before I'm back in.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

We're off for a day out at Dinosaur Adventure in Norfolk, see you all tomorrow if I can't get a 3G signal tonight!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi again!
Sorry my list's not out yet - pics turned out horrible with not enough daylight to redo them, then had my sis down for the day
Will redo on Monday. And yes, sharky, I've got one if those MWC ana-digis - it's quite a chunk of metal, so on my chop list


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Okay, just to put this finally and totally to bed. The above watch does not exist. Not at Jackson, not at Manbush, and not at Parnis. None of them sell it, make it, or stock it.
> I have just spent the last two hours going through every inch of Jackson's, Parnis's and Manbush's websites.
> 
> ITMW posted it but couldn't find where it was from. Well, it came from here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-87363-120.html
> ...


So close
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PARNIS-Au...soires_Uhren_Armbanduhren&hash=item1c3c6528e5


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> So close
> PARNIS Automatikuhr Herrenuhr Modell 2025 Edelstahl Lederarmband SeaGull-Uhrwerk | eBay


yeah there one that's closer but the price he's changing is silly money about 3 times what you would paid at m.t and about twice parnis an manbus prices


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all. Not been around much lately due to a serious health issue. Still been checking out the thread and looking at watches as a distraction. Bought an old Dongfeng watch yesterday for £14 will see what it's like when I get it. On a sad note my Jaragar is dead,was running 2 hours fast then stopped altogether. Contacted the seller and as I like the watch I agreed to pay £5 postage for a replacement. I have been looking at my "collection" and have decided to try and thin it down as there are some I can't see me wearing. Anyone interested in an Archive, unopened MWC Pizza, a Aussie Diver and a Fanty then PM me.


Which jaragar did u have?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning everyone not picked a watch to wear yet think I will try the the Ricoh today and hope to set the day/date ok


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah there one that's closer but the price he's changing is silly money about 3 times what you would paid at m.t and about twice parnis an manbus prices


Apparently Hens Teeth are quite expensive too.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Apparently Hens Teeth are quite expensive too.


 what I mean to say it is the same watches that the sites I have mention stock but he is charging 2-3 times the price they are not rare they are block standard but with a huge mark up mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> what I mean to say it is the same watches that the sites I have mention stock but he is charging 2-3 times the price they are not rare they are block standard but with a huge mark up mate


according to what iv read the guy max who runs liv morris does all the QC on his watches before their shipped out plus you get the presentation boxes with them, and the fact that if there's any problems your only shipping it to germany, a lot of buyers will pay the premium for these extras.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> according to what iv read the guy max who runs liv morris does all the QC on his watches before their shipped out plus you get the presentation boxes with them, and the fact that if there's any problems your only shipping it to germany, a lot of buyers will pay the premium for these extras.
> 
> chico


yes that's is a good point I will pay a bit more for less hassles the m.t is in china I think ? so way cheaper but then you have all the problems of time for delivery and sending money and a hundred and one other things in this guys fav if they have been q.c and are in gemany then it's days instead weeks for del.. which are all good points and to be honest churchy mate there's a couple of his that I have not saw before : )


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

just had a look through the liv morris site, he's selling a 40mm nav-b with a seagull auto movement, exhibition caseback for 50 euros in lots of different colour combos.......mmmmmm interesting

i like the carbon fibre version!!

http://www.livmorris-shop.de/shop-liv-morris/modell-hanse-1966/

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> just had a look through the liv morris site, he's selling a 40mm nav-b with a seagull auto movement, exhibition caseback for 50 euros in lots of different colour combos.......mmmmmm interesting
> 
> i like the carbon fibre version!!
> 
> ...


I only saw the ones he listed on the bay mate  mite have a look there for that one me and chrono got a thing for lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I read in another thread that the parnis churchy just bought was an original liv morris design that they guy max commissioned parnis to build exclusively for his brand, but then parnis copied it an started selling them!! 

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> just had a look through the liv morris site, he's selling a 40mm nav-b with a seagull auto movement, exhibition caseback for 50 euros in lots of different colour combos.......mmmmmm interesting
> 
> i like the carbon fibre version!!
> 
> ...


Some of them are very nice!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Dont know what is happening when trying to send quote like the watch and the price


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I read in another thread that the parnis churchy just bought was an original liv morris design that they guy max commissioned parnis to build exclusively for his brand, but then parnis copied it an started selling them!!
> 
> chico


which did he buy then I mite have miss that ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning everyone not picked a watch to wear yet think I will try the the Ricoh today and hope to set the day/date ok


If it's like my Ricoh you have to wind it thru to the correct day/time then push the button to the correct date.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/absolute-utter-devastation-895296.html

I've just been reading through this. If that happened to me, I'd throw myself in after it...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/absolute-utter-devastation-895296.html
> 
> I've just been reading through this. If that happened to me, I'd throw myself in after it...


 It would not have happened if he wore a nato strap


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> which did he buy then I mite have miss that ?


this beauty









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> this beauty
> 
> View attachment 1584242
> 
> ...


I like it but the hands seem wrong to me .. a bit to big and plain ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/absolute-utter-devastation-895296.html
> 
> I've just been reading through this. If that happened to me, I'd throw myself in after it...


Sore one, although i don't think i would have wore my rolex out on a boat!!

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It would not have happened if he wore a nato strap


To be fair, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sore one, although i don't think i would have wore my rolex out on a boat!!
> 
> chico


I don't think I'd wear a G-Shock out on a boat, ha.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I don't think I'd wear a G-Shock out on a boat, ha.


 At least the g shock is screwed in pins


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> At least the g shock is screwed in pins


 and is still probably working at the bottom of the sea


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and is still probably working at the bottom of the sea


 Is that why it is called a (SUB)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I don't think I'd wear a G-Shock out on a boat, ha.


I wouldn't be out on a boat in the first place lol, I hate water!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Some lads were suggesting industrial magnets to try fish it out..As far as I know SS is non magnetic? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> just had a look through the liv morris site, he's selling a 40mm nav-b with a seagull auto movement, exhibition caseback for 50 euros in lots of different colour combos.......mmmmmm interesting
> 
> i like the carbon fibre version!!
> 
> ...


I had never heard of Liv morris before they have some lovely watches for very good prices


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I like it but the hands seem wrong to me .. a bit to big and plain ?


I would say its a take on the vintage military style like the bell & ross 123 heritage,









citizen do a nice version as well with thinner hands









chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I had never heard of Liv morris before they have some lovely watches for very good prices


Argh No!! Not another brand to collect, and just when I thought I could resist.... sob.....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Change of plan going after rolex old photo

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I would say its a take on the vintage military style like the bell & ross 123 heritage,
> 
> View attachment 1584258
> 
> ...


they look right for the size of the dial but if you look on the other one the hands look to big for the dial


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> they look right for the size of the dial but if you look on the other one the hands look to big for the dial


I quite like it,

heres a thread about it

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/inte...-affordable-pilot-ive-been-dying-1024545.html

the original liv morris design has the thinner hands

http://www.livmorris-shop.de/shop-liv-morris/modell-1967/

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I believe they borrowed the watch from one of the film's producers because they needed it in a hurry. He didn't want to ruin his leather strap, so they used the first NATO they found.


Just a little bit of Bond trivia for you. In 1985, aged 18, I got my first car. I was doing building security for a guy who ran his own security company out of Watford. He had used me for most of the year in a new-but-empty building in my home town.
Well, he asked me in October 85 if I would do a bit of commissionaire (reception) work for him for a week, in London. I'd never driven to- or in London, so it was a first.
So I put my best rags on and travelled up to South Audley Street. Didn't have a clue who Eon Productions were, so the name on the door meant nothing.

I think the Monday to Wednesday went without incident. By about Thursday I'm sitting at the desk in the front hall reading one of the magazines from the rack as there were no visitors to greet, and I'm sat there reading a two-page spread about Timothy Dalton being the new Bond, and surrounded by about six half-dressed models (him, not me).
Just at that point the front door opens and I have the most surreal experience of seeing Timothy Dalton both in the magazine under my nose, and right in front of my nose too, as he came through the door.

At that point, it suddenly clicked who Eon were. And who the big guy with the cigars was.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I would say its a take on the vintage military style like the bell & ross 123 heritage,
> 
> View attachment 1584258
> 
> ...


This is similar ish http://www.seiko.co.uk/collections/men/other/sne331p9#.U94fhtm9Kc0


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> So close
> PARNIS Automatikuhr Herrenuhr Modell 2025 Edelstahl Lederarmband SeaGull-Uhrwerk | eBay


Radiomir ( no crown guard).

I am going to go for that $70 Jackson ordered that ITMW found. Should be ordering it this week.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> This is similar ish http://www.seiko.co.uk/collections/men/other/sne331p9#.U94fhtm9Kc0


Like this one too
http://www.seiko.co.uk/collections/men/other/sne343p9#.U94gsdm9Kc0


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I quite like it,
> 
> heres a thread about it
> 
> ...


I like the thinner hands lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon everyone Smiths jump hour for me today.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Afternoon everyone Smiths jump hour for me today.


 Like it a lot but a wee bit fast


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Radiomir ( no crown guard).
> 
> I am going to go for that $70 Jackson ordered that ITMW found. Should be ordering it this week.


 let me know how it turns out I would love to know


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Radiomir ( no crown guard).
> 
> I am going to go for that $70 Jackson ordered that ITMW found. Should be ordering it this week.


 what was the product code for that again mate I seem to lose It can you p.m It to me


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> let me know how it turns out I would love to know


What did it look like? there were so many pics floating about lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> What did it look like? there were so many pics floating about lol


 lol yeah I was like that that's why I ask chrono 

I think it was a mm163


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> What did it look like? there were so many pics floating about lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> View attachment 1584296


 Is it Susan


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Actually guys (ITMW) that mm163 isn't showing up on Jacksons website anywhere other than that link you posted. I think that's a page of the watches he has previously done, not what he's selling now.
Also, that page keeps listing militaretime.com as his site. Well, militaretime's site's gone. 

All there is is the jackson tse site, and it hasn't got that watch or an mm163 on it. ALL of the watches he does now are MMs with subdials.


So, probably in a month when I get £150 spares I'll get the getat.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> just had a look through the liv morris site, he's selling a 40mm nav-b with a seagull auto movement, exhibition caseback for 50 euros in lots of different colour combos.......mmmmmm interesting
> 
> i like the carbon fibre version!!
> 
> ...


There's a whole lot of nice on that site, and the holiday's is paid for as of next week.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Actually guys (ITMW) that mm163 isn't showing up on Jacksons website anywhere other than that link you posted. I think that's a page of the watches he has previously done, not what he's selling now.
> Also, that page keeps listing militaretime.com as his site. Well, militaretime's site's gone.
> 
> All there is is the jackson tse site, and it hasn't got that watch or an mm163 on it. ALL of the watches he does now are MMs with subdials.
> ...


lol at the time I think I did say I was having problems pulling up the watch and all it was showing me was the price but the spec's and pic was not showing the m.t site is working as of last month as I have being in communication with them then


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> There's a whole lot of nice on that site, and the holiday's is paid for as of next week.


They 40mm nav-b's look good for the money, £40 is tempting

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol at the time I think I did say I was having problems pulling up the watch and all it was showing me was the price but the spec's and pic was not showing the m.t site is working as of last month as I have being in communication with them then


The militaretime site's gone. You just get this now: Every link on it is just an advert to somewhere else.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> The militaretime site's gone. You just get this now: Every link on it is just an advert to somewhere else.
> 
> View attachment 1584332


here it is  I will p.m the pic as I don't no if allow here


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Isn't it a good thing we don't all like the same thing or there would only be 1 watch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> They 40mm nav-b's look good for the money, £40 is tempting
> 
> Chico


They've got some nice ones on mesh too! lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Isn't it a good thing we don't all like the same thing or there would only be 1 watch
> View attachment 1584383
> View attachment 1584384


Can you imagine posting that rolex on the Rolex forum here on WUS 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can you imagine posting that rolex on the Rolex forum here on WUS
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I opted for the soki instead


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> here it is  I will p.m the pic as I don't no if allow here


Confusing, very it is.

You posted up a link to the mm163 on the jackson tse dot com site. That's a part of his site that shows his old watches, from the look of it.
That part of the site doesn't let you buy, and it links to his old site, militaretime dot com, which is now defunct, and is what the above picture shows.

His current site, jackson tse dot com only has MMs on it, ie watches with subdials. And he is calling it Military Time in the header.

His old MilitareTime site is what I posted up.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Confusing, very it is.
> 
> You posted up a link to the mm163 on the jackson tse dot com site. That's a part of his site that shows his old watches, from the look of it.
> That part of the site doesn't let you buy, and it links to his old site, militaretime dot com, which is now defunct, and is what the above picture shows.
> ...


well I know the email works as said I email him about the Portuguese that chico and sharky wanted and he replied to and said he had sold out so yes confusing very it is lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Saw it on this thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/expensive-watches-look-like-you-got-crackerjack-box-982411.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> View attachment 1584420
> 
> Saw it on this thread
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/expensive-watches-look-like-you-got-crackerjack-box-982411.html


I have to say, that is the damn ugliest watch I have ever seen.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Confusing, very it is.
> 
> You posted up a link to the mm163 on the jackson tse dot com site. That's a part of his site that shows his old watches, from the look of it.
> That part of the site doesn't let you buy, and it links to his old site, militaretime dot com, which is now defunct, and is what the above picture shows.
> ...


Have you emailed Jackson yet about what your looking for??

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Have you emailed Jackson yet about what your looking for??
> 
> Chico


No. I go by what's on the site. Don't really want to faff around emailing for a frankenwatch, as there's no pic to see what you're getting.
As we're not talking pennies here, it's not a risk I want to take. If it's on his site, I'll buy it. If it's not, I won't.

I'm going to go for the Getat 47mm polished. As it's up on his site, I can see what I'm ordering and I've got some comeback if something different arrives.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Have you emailed Jackson yet about what your looking for??
> 
> Chico


this is the close to the spec chrono wants apart from the polish case 










Model no.: MT104
47mm MT Handwind Brushed 1950 Black sterile dial white Mark w/o sec MT104


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> this is the close to the spec choro wants apart from the polish case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which, if I try to polish out the brushedness, WILL result in an effed crystal. Guaranteed. Which is why I need to get a polished one in the first place.
Getat here I come, eventually.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Watched the road race Wish I was 40 years younger aye,to wet for me


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Watched the road race Wish I was 40 years younger aye,to wet for me


that was a bit of drama getting a flat at that point wasn't it! I'm glad he kept the lead


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that was a bit of drama getting a flat at that point wasn't it! I'm glad he kept the lead


Would be akin to duties on a watch you've been waiting weeks for lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Would be akin to duties on a watch you've been waiting weeks for lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


oh don't say that, my PR replacement landed in the UK yesterday. if I have to pay duty on it a 2nd time I'll be a bit peeved lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh don't say that, my PR replacement landed in the UK yesterday. if I have to pay duty on it a 2nd time I'll be a bit peeved lol


Oh my.. I didn't realise!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> No. I go by what's on the site. Don't really want to faff around emailing for a frankenwatch, as there's no pic to see what you're getting.
> As we're not talking pennies here, it's not a risk I want to take. If it's on his site, I'll buy it. If it's not, I won't.
> 
> I'm going to go for the Getat 47mm polished. As it's up on his site, I can see what I'm ordering and I've got some comeback if something different arrives.


I wouldn't touch getat with a barge pole too much negative feedback about his customer service, when I bought my pilot from the manbush it wasn't listed on his site but I told him what I was looking for and he sent me photos of my watch once it was built so I was happy and he could then ship it to me. Plus Jackson and manbush have got better feedback than getat when it comes to fixing a faulty watch.

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Was a lil bored and finally took the braclet of my titanium seiko. Haven't got the leather strap chico recommend but is on the list.

Threw it on a black Nato. .what you guys think. .anything better that that beat up titanium braclet










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Was a lil bored and finally took the braclet of my titanium seiko. Haven't got the leather strap chico recommend but is on the list.
> 
> Threw it on a black Nato. .what you guys think. .anything better that that beat up titanium braclet
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, that can tide you over till you get your leather strap

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

has anyone seen this interesting little pocket watch?









The Prodigal Guide » Hands-on with the world's first atomic pocket watch: Hoptroff's No. 10


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> has anyone seen this interesting little pocket watch?
> 
> View attachment 1584517
> 
> ...


 Is that your next purchase


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Is that your next purchase


Knowing sharky it's probably sitting in customs the noo!! Lol

Chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The two watches my wife put in a bid for me she got, good on her I say


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Knowing sharky it's probably sitting in customs the noo!! Lol
> 
> Chico


haha, and knowing me ther'd be duty of about £20,000 to pay lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> I wouldn't touch getat with a barge pole too much negative feedback about his customer service, when I bought my pilot from the manbush it wasn't listed on his site but I told him what I was looking for and he sent me photos of my watch once it was built so I was happy and he could then ship it to me. Plus Jackson and manbush have got better feedback than getat when it comes to fixing a faulty watch.
> 
> Chico


Yeh that's what worries me about Getat - when there's a problem he suddenly doesn't receive emails. 
My worry is that crown guard pin getting lost - you'd never get a spare off Getat. And if you google crown guard pin lost there's at least one thread about a guy who's dad's getat did exactly that.
As you say, every watch could suffer that.

Problem is, Getat's the only one with the right watch, up there on the site, ready to buy.

I've got a local watch repair shop that sadly only seems to open when there's a "y" in the month. Going to see if he'd do a permanent fix to make sure that the cg pin ain't coming out, whether that's by glue, solder or welding.
Anything else that goes on it can be repaired. Trouble with a watch with a crown guard means you can't send it back to the one watch company that does em, cos Panerai won't want to know.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

their some silly bugers out there I was bidding on a vossie with a faulty winder for parts and had a nice dial so worth about a tenner at the most in that condition with a few silly bids by people who don't read the small print it's at 20 quid wit a day to go you can get a new one for 30 with p&p lol I was hoping to get it for a fiver lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh that's what worries me about Getat - when there's a problem he suddenly doesn't receive emails.
> My worry is that crown guard pin getting lost - you'd never get a spare off Getat. And if you google crown guard pin lost there's at least one thread about a guy who's dad's getat did exactly that.
> As you say, every watch could suffer that.
> 
> ...


I would say getat, manbush, Jackson & most of the Asian sellers probably get their parts from the same source, so there must be one of them that could source that specific watch for you, your always going to take a chance with these homage watches no matter who you buy from but you can eliminate some of it by choosing your seller wisely, I would definitely recommend emailing all the usual suspects with your exact requirements and see what responses you get, before you shell out on a getat, I can highly recommend the manbush for his watches, customer service & as sharky will tell you, his after sales service when something goes wrong, at the end of the day it's a few emails, what have you got to lose!

Chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> has anyone seen this interesting little pocket watch?
> 
> View attachment 1584517
> 
> ...


i can see it now, walking down the street, somebody asks for the time, Ummm, give me a minute, I know its on here somewhere. I know where I am and how hot it is, does that help?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> Isn't it a good thing we don't all like the same thing or there would only be 1 watch
> View attachment 1584383
> View attachment 1584384


Talk about poles apart!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh that's what worries me about Getat - when there's a problem he suddenly doesn't receive emails.
> My worry is that crown guard pin getting lost - you'd never get a spare off Getat. And if you google crown guard pin lost there's at least one thread about a guy who's dad's getat did exactly that.
> As you say, every watch could suffer that.
> 
> ...


why not just put a panerai crown guard on then mate 

CROWN GUARD FOR PANERAI WATCH 44MM or 47MM POLISHED | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> their some silly bugers out there I was bidding on a vossie with a faulty winder for parts and had a nice dial so worth about a tenner at the most in that condition with a few silly bids by people who don't read the small print it's at 20 quid wit a day to go you can get a new one for 30 with p&p lol I was hoping to get it for a fiver lol


Yeah I was a bit surprised mate (I've been keeping my eye on it for you). I bet a pound to a pinch of s*** that when the buyer receives it he complains to the seller that it's broken !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> why not just put a panerai crown guard on then mate
> 
> CROWN GUARD FOR PANERAI WATCH 44MM or 47MM POLISHED | eBay


Only if you're payin!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I was a bit surprised mate (I've been keeping my eye on it for you). I bet a pound to a pinch of s*** that when the buyer receives it he complains to the seller that it's broken !


lol it got relist because last buyer failed to pay hmm what's the chances it happens this time to lol  I recon from what the seller has said it just the winder and crown needs replacing as it sounds as if the crown an winder have separated : )


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> why not just put a panerai crown guard on then mate
> 
> CROWN GUARD FOR PANERAI WATCH 44MM or 47MM POLISHED | eBay


haha, that's about the price you'd want to be paying for the whole watch lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Which jaragar did u have?


This is now deceased Jaragar


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Only if you're payin!


lol though £50 quid for it was not bad at all mate it sound simpler then going thro the trouble of the watch repair bloke and all that


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Which jaragar did u have?


Meant to add a pic







PM sent by the way.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Almac said:


> Meant to add a pic
> View attachment 1584580
> 
> PM sent by the way.


You say the jaragars deceased Almac, What happened ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> You say the jaragars deceased Almac, What happened ?


 Hope it got a n autopsy as it was very young


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Meant to add a pic
> View attachment 1584580
> 
> PM sent by the way.


what size crystal did it have I wonder hmmm


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> I would say getat, manbush, Jackson & most of the Asian sellers probably get their parts from the same source, so there must be one of them that could source that specific watch for you, your always going to take a chance with these homage watches no matter who you buy from but you can eliminate some of it by choosing your seller wisely, I would definitely recommend emailing all the usual suspects with your exact requirements and see what responses you get, before you shell out on a getat, I can highly recommend the manbush for his watches, customer service & as sharky will tell you, his after sales service when something goes wrong, at the end of the day it's a few emails, what have you got to lose!
> 
> Chico


I did look at Manbush the other night. He's only doing the brushed version (for $220), but add on postage and it's considerably more expensive than the Getat one. At least with the Getat one I can specify what dial and hand lume I want, and a hazel strap. The hazel strap is the deal-sealer, cos you try getting a hazel leather strap anywhere.
Getat is the only one who's got the right watch, right there, ready to go. If I have to start asking for what's under the counter, then I'm in the wrong place.:-d


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> haha, that's about the price you'd want to be paying for the whole watch lol


I was gonna say that. The crown guard costs more than the bloody Archive.....


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> You say the jaragars deceased Almac, What happened ?


Well it was OK for about 3 weeks then was running fast by 2 hours a day so I put it in a drawer and when I looked at it again it wouldn't start despite shaking.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol though £50 quid for it was not bad at all mate it sound simpler then going thro the trouble of the watch repair bloke and all that


Hadn't thought of that. I've got about 4 deceased Archives (and crown guards with pins) so I'm sorta hoping they might fit a Getat, or at least the pins might.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Almac said:


> Well it was OK for about 3 weeks then was running fast by 2 hours a day so I put it in a drawer and when I looked at it again it wouldn't start despite shaking.


Silly question but did you try winding the crown ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Hadn't thought of that. I've got about 4 deceased Archives (and crown guards with pins) so I'm sorta hoping they might fit a Getat, or at least the pins might.


from putting them side by side the archie c.g and a gmt c.g match so ?


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Silly question but did you try winding the crown ?


Yes tried winding the crown made no difference, still not ticking


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Yes tried winding the crown made no difference, still not ticking


how easy is it for you to open it because if you can do this easy I say look for the balancing wheel and gentle spin it and it mite start going I had one I had not touch for geezs an age I did this to it an for five minute it ran then stop so I did it again ran for a couple of hours then stop tried it a third time is running great so


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how easy is it for you to open it because if you can do this easy I say look for the balancing wheel and gentle spin it and it mite start going I had one I had not touch for geezs an age I did this to it an for five minute it ran then stop so I did it again ran for a couple of hours then stop tried it a third time is running great so


I'll give that a try & let you know.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> I'll give that a try & let you know.


does this help


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Hadn't thought of that. I've got about 4 deceased Archives (and crown guards with pins) so I'm sorta hoping they might fit a Getat, or at least the pins might.


it's a shame you don't want a sub dial, there's loads with that on lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's a shame you don't want a sub dial, there's loads with that on lol ;-)


 like pic man pics  lol hehe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> like pic man pics  lol hehe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> View attachment 1584625


got any with-out the sub-dial : )


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> I have to say, that is the damn ugliest watch I have ever seen.


My friend here begs to differ.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> Isn't it a good thing we don't all like the same thing or there would only be 1 watch
> View attachment 1584384


That watch looks like something a genocidal war lord in Rwanda would wear...which when you think about it makes it a military watch. I look forward to seeing ITMW wearing the EM homage version it! 

(Just pulling your leg fella!)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> My friend here begs to differ.


My god that looks like a right


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That watch looks like something a genocidal war lord in Rwanda would wear...which when you think about it makes it a military watch. I look forward to seeing ITMW wearing the EM homage version it!
> 
> (Just pulling your leg fella!)


As worn and endorsed by Robert Mugabe !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got any with-out the sub-dial : )


no lol


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how easy is it for you to open it because if you can do this easy I say look for the balancing wheel and gentle spin it and it mite start going I had one I had not touch for geezs an age I did this to it an for five minute it ran then stop so I did it again ran for a couple of hours then stop tried it a third time is running great so


Well tried that but still nothing


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> has anyone seen this interesting little pocket watch?
> 
> View attachment 1584517
> 
> ...


That looks like something you'd have a little play around with and then you'd turn around and find you've got the f_____g Cthulu or some other demon from the nth dimension standing behind you that you've just summoned from another world. I mean bloody hell is it possible to find a more arcane and mystical looking pocket watch?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Well tried that but still nothing


 hmm did it move ?  have you got a pic of the open back ?


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hmm did it move ?  have you got a pic of the open back ?


Yes the balance wheel moved freely and a few times it did look like it was working but stopped. Here's a pic


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Yes the balance wheel moved freely and a few times it did look like it was working but stopped. Here's a pic
> View attachment 1584676


then I say keep at it a bit if it has cease up some where it mite have to warm up slightly so by manual doing that it might take a few goes but if still mite just


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

did you move the regulator at all because it should not be where it is ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Almac said:


> Yes the balance wheel moved freely and a few times it did look like it was working but stopped. Here's a pic
> View attachment 1584676


I have the same watch and just had a look at mine, those 2 levers on the balance wheel seem to be in the wrong place, here is mine


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> then I say keep at it a bit if it has cease up some where it mite have to warm up slightly so by manual doing that it might take a few goes but if still mite just


OK thanks for your help ITMW.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have the same watch and just had a look at mine, those 2 levers on the balance wheel seem to be in the wrong place, here is mine


that's what I thought if the lever is all the way over could it be trapping the spring ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's what I thought if the lever is all the way over could it be trapping the spring ?


yeah, I wondered that too


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

I can see bits of thin wire near the balance wheel I think I have totally knackered it!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> I can see bits of thin wire near the balance wheel I think I have totally knackered it!


thats the hair spring call so because it resembles a hair .. if it spiral it fine and if the balancing wheel is working it can't be foul ? think it could have jammed up because the regulator was all way over and has left the hair spring loose


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> thats the hair spring call so because it resembles a hair .. if it spiral it fine and if the balancing wheel is working it can't be foul ? think it could have jammed up because the regulator was all way over and has left the hair spring loose


So it is truly knackered now! Oh well hope I have better luck with the replacement. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, I wondered that too


 I have just dug out the one w.s gave me awhile back (seems like years lol) he received it with a smashed crystal and sent it on to me but I have not had a chance to do anything with it and that in the same place as yours mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> So it is truly knackered now! Oh well hope I have better luck with the replacement. Thanks for the suggestions.


 can you get magnify and take a closer pic because if it's not fouled it can be just moving the regulator to wear it is in the pic of sharkys and then trying to wind It


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can you get magnify and take a closer pic because if it's not fouled it can be just moving the regulator to wear it is in the pic of sharkys and then trying to wind It


Can't get a close up pic with my phone but it does look fouled up.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Can't get a close up pic with my phone but it does look fouled up.


I wonder with the regulator being all the way over as it wound down that it snag on something so when it got wound up it fouled strange ....if you can't get a replacement let me know and between your one and w.s old one I mite be able to make one of them work for you mate  as w.s one is fine it's the case that's bugger I could quite simple put w.s in your case for you mate and then it should be ok


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> thats the hair spring call so because it resembles a hair .. if it spiral it fine and if the balancing wheel is working it can't be foul ? think it could have jammed up because the regulator was all way over and has left the hair spring loose


Maybe it's called the hair spring because if you open up your watch and fiddle with it and the regulator you'd end up pulling your hairs out trying to get your watch keeping accurate time again!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The watch movement I found in the shed last week is still going strong I will get use out of it


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I wonder with the regulator being all the way over as it wound down that it snag on something so when it got wound up it fouled strange ....if you can't get a replacement let me know and between your one and w.s old one I mite be able to make one of them work for you mate  as w.s one is fine it's the case that's bugger I could quite simple put w.s in your case for you mate and then it should be ok


Cheers ITMW. I should get a replacement OK but if I don't then I might take you up on that.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The watch movement I found in the shed last week is still going strong I will get use out of it


 what size is it I have some spare case that may fit


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

about 38mm not got a tape measure handy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> about 38mm not got a tape measure handy


 lol lets use the em as a guide is it larger or smaller then say the subby lol  I have a spare case for a subby or was it a goali case well it was one them lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Trying to find a tan leather strap to try my seiko solar on. Preferably with a black buckle. Who knew finding a watch strap you like could be so tough..


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Trying to find a tan leather strap to try my seiko solar on. Preferably with a black buckle. Who knew finding a watch strap you like could be so tough..


Try sectime on ebay mate..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Trying to find a tan leather strap to try my seiko solar on. Preferably with a black buckle. Who knew finding a watch strap you like could be so tough..


how about a leather Zulu with pvd rings?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning. Driving back up to Yorkshire from Norfolk this morning. Quick stop at McDonald's near kings Lynn first to check emails and will catch you later today!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Try sectime on ebay mate..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'll check them out - thx


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how about a leather Zulu with pvd rings?


Yeah I did think of that. Don't they make the watch sit really high on your wrist tho?
(Double leather underneath)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/absolute-utter-devastation-895296.html
> 
> I've just been reading through this. If that happened to me, I'd throw myself in after it...


I think this is one of the reasons I'd never buy a watch worth more than a couple of hundred quid, I'd never wear it, which defeats the whole point of having it, unless it's purely for an investment. I'm intrigued by the throwaway comment on dental floss, to somehow prevent a watch falling off should a spring bar fail, anyone heard of that?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yeah I did think of that. Don't they make the watch sit really high on your wrist tho?
> (Double leather underneath)


yeah it is a bit high, there is a single layer zulu with 3 rings ;-)


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Try sectime on ebay mate..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


They have some lovely straps on there - exactly what I'm looking for, but all have shiny silver buckles grrr


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> They have some lovely straps on there - exactly what I'm looking for, but all have shiny silver buckles grrr


You can get nice pvd deployent clasps for about £6 on the bay.

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> They have some lovely straps on there - exactly what I'm looking for, but all have shiny silver buckles grrr


 what size is the strap and I will see if we can nick one of any thing I might have spare I know I have a black buckle on the rubber straps but I think it was a 22 mm let me know and I will have a look for you


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what size is the strap and I will see if we can nick one of any thing I might have spare I know I have a black buckle on the rubber straps but I think it was a 22 mm let me know and I will have a look for you


Cheers, a 20mm NATO fits nicely, so I reckon it's 20mm. 
I like the look of Chico's deployment clasp - might go down that route


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> They have some lovely straps on there - exactly what I'm looking for, but all have shiny silver buckles grrr


I eventually gave up looking for the perfect strap and figured that I'd have to get the strap and buckle separately.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Cheers, a 20mm NATO fits nicely, so I reckon it's 20mm.
> I like the look of Chico's deployment clasp - might go down that route


yeah clasp makes them stand out from the rest don't they give me a shout if you want me to look tho my straps mate


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> I eventually gave up looking for the perfect strap and figured that I'd have to get the strap and buckle separately.





is that my watch said:


> yeah clasp makes them stand out from the rest don't they give me a shout if you want me to look tho my straps mate


I've been looking further at sectime and came to the same conclusion - they sell black PVD buckle and tangs for about 3 quid and straps that fit the bill. I reckon that's what I'm gonna do. Thanks chaps


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> They have some lovely straps on there - exactly what I'm looking for, but all have shiny silver buckles grrr


I've got a black deployment buckle type thing you can have if you wanna try it, it fits in a strap with 20mm buckle width, 

















Or just remembered I've got a black buckle of my citizen eco drive, also 20mm ;-)


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got a black deployment buckle type thing you can have if you wanna try it, it fits in a strap with 20mm buckle width,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's ok thanks. I've got to order the strap, so I'll add a buckle to the order - probably from sectime


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Computer went berserk last night could not get replies in and gave up at the Uni having tea break using their WiFi will check posts after work
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what size is it I have some spare case that may fit


It stopped me and my bragging will check later


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> No, it's ok thanks. I've got to order the strap, so I'll add a buckle to the order - probably from sectime


ok, no probs ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got a black deployment buckle type thing you can have if you wanna try it, it fits in a strap with 20mm buckle width,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice and shiny lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Cheers, a 20mm NATO fits nicely, so I reckon it's 20mm.
> I like the look of Chico's deployment clasp - might go down that route


Definitely recommend one mate, they prolong the life of the strap but make sure to check the taper on the strap cause they usually reduce about 2mm from the lug width, ie 20mm buckle for a 22mm lug.

EDIT : I don't think you should buy your clasp from sectime, £17!!!!!! WTF you'll get one on eBay for half that or get that one from sharky!!

Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Speaking of faffing with tricky hair springs, I pulled the bezel off a sub the ither day to clean it. Took me hours to get the little spring back in and it no longer clicks. I am going to consider it a vintage style friction bezel mod.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Definitely recommend one mate, they prolong the life of the strap but make sure to check the taper on the strap cause they usually reduce about 2mm from the lug width, ie 20mm buckle for a 22mm lug.
> 
> EDIT : I don't think you should buy your clasp from sectime, £17!!!!!! WTF you'll get one on eBay for half that or get that one from sharky!!
> 
> Chico


Also check Amazon, I bought a couple from there, good price and quality.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Cheers, a 20mm NATO fits nicely, so I reckon it's 20mm.
> I like the look of Chico's deployment clasp - might go down that route


Try a couple of cheap eBay ones first to make sure you get on with them. I prefer The single ones, like on a steel bracelet, but I wear them backwards or else they dig into my wrist.

Others prefer the 'butterfly clasps' with two sections but I find them extremely fiddly and mine keeps popping open.

Others prefer the double clasps


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This came today

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm back to work in the am..All set for all the challenges in the run up to Xmas lol

I'm wearing a hmt today and tried one of those naff 'In pocket' shots..

Anyone else want to give it a go 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I have the butterfly style PVD one on my pilot with a double push button release, and i have a pull release tissot one on my PR both are really comfortable on the wrist but there defo not for everyone.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> This came today
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


looks like another sea-gul


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks like another sea-gul


 will look nice in a light tan strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> will look nice in a light tan strap


lol can't tell  but what size is it I got a lovely strap for it  pics to follow hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol can't tell  but what size is it I got a lovely strap for it  pics to follow hehe


 Looks like 16mm 18 to big need to send away for mixed bag of pins watch looks as if it a new case solid ss and is heavy for size of watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

there you go mate 

sorry they are 20mm 

I will have another look


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> there you go mate


 whats the sze


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> whats the sze


one on the left is 16mm the two on the right is 18mm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Borrowed from one of my wifes old watches black strap white stitching nice leather








Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like there are more types than I'd thought.
This one is very easy on my wrist.








But this one a butterfly. digs in if I'm working for any length of time








I think my wrist is quite flat.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I went in to town to pick some stuff up. Ended up getting a taxi in and home because firstly, the buses (which don't run too well in the first place) were running on Sunday times because of the bank holiday and secondly, because there were three of us, the taxi was cheaper than the bus fare...

Anyway, down to the reason I'm posting it here, the taxi driver on the way in was wearing an Omega Speedmaster, and the driver we got home was wearing a Rolex. What are the odds? Ha


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I went in to town to pick some stuff up. Ended up getting a taxi in and home because firstly, the buses (which don't run too well in the first place) were running on Sunday times because of the bank holiday and secondly, because there were three of us, the taxi was cheaper than the bus fare...
> 
> Anyway, down to the reason I'm posting it here, the taxi driver on the way in was wearing an Omega Speedmaster, and the driver we got home was wearing a Rolex. What are the odds? Ha


Wow, you must have a good replica seller in your town...


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> This came today
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_276 using Tapatalk


I like that - a lot


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I like that - a lot


 £5 including postage


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I went to Folkestone today to see the WW1 centenary parade (saw Prince Harry) 
Also stopped in Maplin on the way home for batteries and bought an atomic speaking watch for £19:99!!
They got 2 styles - white face on leather strap or black face on bracelet. I got a white face one.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> £5 including postage


Wow - they got any more? Lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Wow - they got any more? Lol


Its taking a chance zkh_119 some good,seikos citizens and more if you pay 15-20 better watches


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wow, you must have a good replica seller in your town...


Ha, maybe we do. Every time I get a taxi they complain about not having much work.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Ha, maybe we do. Every time I get a taxi they complain about not having much work.


No wonder if they are buying Rolexes instead of Parnises.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its taking a chance zkh_119 some good,seikos citizens and more if you pay 15-20 better watches


 I have bought from him I found him very good but you have to read his description as some of the cheap one's has faulty.. he highlight these in red so least you know were you stand and he post quick and safely so big thumbs up lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have bought from him I found him very good but you have to read his description as some of the cheap one's has faulty.. he highlight these in red so least you know were you stand and he post quick and safely so big thumbs up lol


Thats correct this one you have to rewind to set time other than that it works fine,that is 4 watches that I have had from him and a seiko to come no complaints so far i just keep checking all the time


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats correct this one you have to rewind to set time other than that it works fine,that is 4 watches that I have had from him and a seiko to come no complaints so far i just keep checking all the time


snap lol I think you beat me to It lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a butterfly deployment on my PR, very comfy, a bit fiddly, but the action is positive and it's not popped open yet. This one was from Amazon.

The strap came with a Z deployment, but that was so uncomfortable, and almost impossible to close without digging into my wrist.

Still wearing in the strap, lovely plumage for a Singapore blue ! lol.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Lighting a candle at 22.00 hrs my grandfather fought in the great war never spoke about it my father in the second war likewise no words can express how bad it was peace to all


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Price drop. Just noticed the Casio F91W is down from £8 to £6. 
Buy Casio Men's LCD Black Resin Strap Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Men's watches.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Price drop. Just noticed the Casio F91W is down from £8 to £6.
> Buy Casio Men's LCD Black Resin Strap Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Men's watches.


A bargain. Buy two so you have a spare.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Lighting a candle at 22.00 hrs my grandfather fought in the great war never spoke about it my father in the second war likewise no words can express how bad it was peace to all


Wise words. Peace all.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Lighting a candle at 22.00 hrs my grandfather fought in the great war never spoke about it my father in the second war likewise no words can express how bad it was peace to all


Good man smeagal.. my great grandfather was killed at the Somme.

Seems lessons still need to be learnt 

Peace

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

reminds me of the power cuts in the 70s never known a cat to be scared of the dark thats smeagal the coward


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time up early in the morning good night all


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was in a public toilet and had just sat down, when I heard a voice from the next cubicle.
He said "Hi! How are you?"
Embarrassed, I said "I'm doing fine."
The voice said "So what are you up to?"
I said, "Just doing the same as you, sitting here!"
He said "Can I come over?"
Annoyed, I said, "Rather busy right now."
The voice said, "Listen, I will have to call you back, there's an idiot next door answering all my questions."


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I was in a public toilet and had just sat down, when I heard a voice from the next cubicle.
> He said "Hi! How are you?"
> Embarrassed, I said "I'm doing fine."
> The voice said "So what are you up to?"
> ...


Well that seems to have kept everyone quiet chrono.... lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Well that seems to have kept everyone quiet chrono.... lol


The old ones are the best 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all, wee delivery this morning my new tissot bracelet, be wearing this today me thinks!!









chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Alpha for me today.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Well that seems to have kept everyone quiet chrono.... lol


Lol. Did anyone else see the tumbleweed?

Have a good day all - Pizza for me today  
(The watch - not food.....although ...)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I've had a bumper delivery today, got the cheap nato, not bad but I'm glad I decided to go for the khaki zulu as well (again and the right size!), an R4 card for my daughters DS, and my parnis! Which avoided customs this time  yayy 








notice the difference in length of the nato and zulu strap!


















That's better ;-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all
Last couple of days of hol for me. Cloudy here, but cooler, phew!
Re WWI, went to see this on Saturday, 5000 ice statues to commemorate the dead of WWI. Very moving
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-28621777








my rubbish pic
Wearing the Aviator today


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

G-Shock Mudman 'military'.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I've had a bumper delivery today, got the cheap nato, not bad but I'm glad I decided to go for the khaki zulu as well (again and the right size!), an R4 card for my daughters DS, and my parnis! Which avoided customs this time  yayy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a bumper delivery!! what do you think of the PR's silver dial mate?? is that the zulu from the guy in cyprus?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Now that is a bumper delivery!! what do you think of the PR's silver dial mate?? is that the zulu from the guy in cyprus?
> 
> chico


I love the silver dial  ! the zulu is from geckota, the orang one I got for the monster was from them so I knew it would be nice, plus no long waiting lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I love the silver dial  ! the zulu is from geckota, the orang one I got for the monster was from them so I knew it would be nice, plus no long waiting lol


It is a stunner, enjoy mate! did mr bush cover all the shipping costs for the faulty PR?

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It is a stunner, enjoy mate! did mr bush cover all the shipping costs for the faulty PR?
> 
> Chico


I'm now deciding whether to stick with the tan strap or buy yet another blue one lol !he did say he would compensate me but he hasn't yet, I have just send a gentle reminder email ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm now deciding whether to stick with the tan strap or buy yet another blue one lol !he did say he would compensate me but he hasn't yet, I have just send a gentle reminder email ;-)


I was toying with a SS for it but i'm defo keeping it on the tan strap, looks real classy imho. hopefully he sorts you out mate!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I was toying with a SS for it but i'm defo keeping it on the tan strap, looks real classy imho. hopefully he sorts you out mate!
> 
> chico


You mean like this? Lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> You mean like this? Lol


My eyes are bleeding right now!!! lol

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> My eyes are bleeding right now!!! lol
> 
> chico


I don't know why you're so against em, I think it quite suits the silver dial ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't know why you're so against em, I think it quite suits the silver dial ;-)


Just not my cup of tea mate, i feel the same way about rubber straps, but hey each to their own!! :-!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> You mean like this? Lol


That looks quite tight.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just not my cup of tea mate, i feel the same way about rubber straps, but hey each to their own!! :-!
> 
> chico


although some look nice I'm not a big fan of rubber straps, they make my wrists a bit moist lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

home from work wearing rubber strap on rotary big watch so not out of place


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That looks quite tight.


nahh, it's not tight, I've got fat wrists lol plus I don't like em slipping round ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well that's all my current auto/manual watches, I need 2 more I think ;-)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's all my current auto/manual watches, I need 2 more I think ;-)


I think a Seagull and a Vostok Amphibia would fill those spaces quite nicely.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I think a Seagull and a Vostok Amphibia would fill those spaces quite nicely.


Yep...a vossie and maybe a SKX? Nice collection there sharky!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's all my current auto/manual watches, I need 2 more I think ;-)


Superb sharky, yeah you can't leave those spaces empty!!

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I think a Seagull and a Vostok Amphibia would fill those spaces quite nicely.


 I agree - nice collection but you definitely need a Ruskie or two in there


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I agree - nice collection but you definitely need a Ruskie or two in there


I had a couple of ruskies but they didn't really impress me so ITMW ended up with em lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Finally replaced my blue hmt pilot. .

Running perfectly so far (fingers crossed).

I'm waiting for my free grey, bund strap to come from Cyprus. .thanks to Andreas!

Really like these blue babies..tho I wonder how much is original. .who cares lol










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I had a couple of ruskies but they didn't really impress me so ITMW ended up with em lol


Have you checked out the amphibians on meranom. .Some beauties on there and far bigger than the derskies?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got one of the watches my wife won its an amida diver pic to follow said it was main spring its not its the winder cog going nice now


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Have you checked out the amphibians on meranom. .Some beauties on there and far bigger than the derskies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I've not heard of them but I'll have a look, thanks


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's all my current auto/manual watches, I need 2 more I think ;-)


You need an HMT and a Vostok


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You need an HMT and a Vostok


I did try buying a couple of HMT pilots but they never got delivered, that must have been 3 months ago :-(


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I had a couple of ruskies but they didn't really impress me so ITMW ended up with em lol


This is imo a very understated and attractive "new"style Amphibia. Under consideration for my son in law's birthday.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> This is imo a very understated and attractive "new"style Amphibia. Under consideration for my son in law's birthday.


I like that one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how about one of these I got one incoming


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

or I want one of these well I have save enough


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about one of these I got one incoming


Is hard to appreciate a vossie until you've held one..that's gorgeous itmy. .I wonder if we could ever convince chico to try one 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

or one of these


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is hard to appreciate a vossie until you've held one..that's gorgeous itmy. .I wonder if we could ever convince chico to try one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yes with the new one even someone who does not like them mite like them lol but with the old beat up one's you have to have a true infinity with them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes with the new one even someone who does not like them mite like them lol but with the old beat up one's you have to have a true infinity with them


Having never held one prior to my 1st new tankist, I thought these were like toy watches but my! when it arrived I was hugely impressed. .solid pieces for great prices!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Having never held one prior to my 1st new tankist, I thought these were like toy watches but my! when it arrived I was hugely impressed. .solid pieces for great prices!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I think they are hidden gem of a watch that a lot of people over look and the new one's are gorgeous and their are some great new lines coming out


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Is hard to appreciate a vossie until you've held one..that's gorgeous itmy. .I wonder if we could ever convince chico to try one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I would wear that Amfibia reef in a heartbeat great looking watch, out of all the russian watches iv looked at the only one that i came close to buying was the smersh "death to spies" watch









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I would wear that Amfibia reef in a heartbeat great looking watch, out of all the russian watches iv looked at the only one that i came close to buying was the smersh "death to spies" watch
> 
> View attachment 1586829
> 
> ...


 Is that them bringing out the Man from UNCLE again


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

It's taken me two days to catch up here after four days away!!! Took the Preista diver swimming a Camber today, put it back on a nato first though. I know it's water proof but still felt nervous taking it into the sea )


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

merlind100 said:


> It's taken me two days to catch up here after four days away!!! Took the Preista diver swimming a Camber today, put it back on a nato first though. I know it's water proof but still felt nervous taking it into the sea )


Even though i know my Seiko solar is WR to 200m i still take it of when washing the dishes!! lol

chico


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Even though i know my Seiko solar is WR to 200m i still take it of when washing the dishes!! lol
> 
> chico


So do I, mine's good to 200m as well


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> So do I, mine's good to 200m as well


 so they are not splash proof


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> so they are not splash proof


Yeah there splash proof, I'm just paranoid!! Lol

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I was panicking wearing my solar in the sea last week..as much as I know it's rated 200m there's always a niggle that I may have got a leaky one lol.



Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was panicking wearing my solar in the sea last week..as much as I know it's rated 200m there's always a niggle that I may have got a leaky one lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I keep mine covered up in the rain lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was panicking wearing my solar in the sea last week..as much as I know it's rated 200m there's always a niggle that I may have got a leaky one lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I have never taken any watch off to do the dishes Although have not washed the dishes in over12 years I let the dishwasher do all the work


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I keep mine covered up in the rain lol


It's all lil nuts lol.. I would probably have a seizure if my solar leaked pmsl

I had a nightmare about that guy dropping his rolex into that lake lol.. think i would've drowned following it in lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's all lil nuts lol.. I would probably have a seizure if my solar leaked pmsl
> 
> I had a nightmare about that guy dropping his rolex into that lake lol.. think i would've drowned following it in lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 its a watch not a toddler watches are meant to be used for the purpose they are intended and built for


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> its a watch not a toddler watches are meant to be used for the purpose they are intended and built for


Oh I know bud..its just that I value my watches too much and makes me wary to risk damage in any way 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh I know bud..its just that I value my watches too much and makes me wary to risk damage in any way
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I suppose you are right the only ones I would not use for that purpose is vintage and second hand watches and my rolex l wish


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol, well I'm going to keep wearing the Strela for cycling when it comes back from repairs


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Oh I know bud..its just that I value my watches too much and makes me wary to risk damage in any way
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Same here pep, do I really need to wear my watch in the shower, na I don't! Lol

Chico


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm just not used to having anything on my wrist that I actually care about, It's the most expensive watch I've ever owned by a huge margin so I take it off when I'm working and I'm used to having to take a watch off in water because I've never had one that was properly waterproof before. Generally I agree with Sméagol that it's a watch and should be worn, any damage it picks up will be a part of it's history but I will try and take of it. Right now there are only 400 of these in existence.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I actually look forward to going swimming with my kids just so I can get to wear (and show off) one of my watches in the water. My EcoZilla and Monster are my two of choice and I even give my wife one of mine to wear as well, she's taken my Ray and G-Shock G-Lide into the pool recently. I've got no problems taking any of my dive watches into the water. The only one that I wouldn't is my Breitling Colt just for the reason that I bought it used and I don't think it's had a service since it was made probably 10 years ago, so you can't be sure of the seals entirely. Yeah, I know I should get it serviced but the couple of hundred quid cost puts me off for some strange reason...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am being extra brave in today's rain by wearing my temperamental Vostok. Half an hour of delicate winding and tapping seems to have persuaded it to work. I still love it.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

merlind100 said:


> I'm just not used to having anything on my wrist that I actually care about, It's the most expensive watch I've ever owned by a huge margin so I take it off when I'm working and I'm used to having to take a watch off in water because I've never had one that was properly waterproof before. Generally I agree with Sméagol that it's a watch and should be worn, any damage it picks up will be a part of it's history but I will try and take of it. Right now there are only 400 of these in existence.


Just thinking - maybe best to take it swimming now it's still under warranty. That'll boost your confidence in its waterproofness, and it would be cool to wear it in its intended element 
Morning everyone!
Today it's this Poljot. Postcard will have to stand in for the seaside


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well all this talk of vossie leads me to my go to ruskie lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

First thing I do with any watch that claims to be swimproof, is take it swimming. Usually in a pool, but also in the sea if I'm on holiday. To date, touch wood, all have lived up to their claims.

The only time we had a problem was my son's Baby G, which had been opened for a new battery and resealed we were told to proper spec. Took it swimming, and of course, it hadn't.










It sat in a drawer for years in pieces until I had a brainwave, found a cheap donor of identical movement on eBay,










Cleaned up the original case with cotton buds and meths, and a penknife, and married the two together, hey presto!

I did send it to be serviced and resealed properly, but it doesn't go in water anymore.










My first experience of fiddling with watches.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

morning all, i'm going Japanese the day!!









chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> morning all, i'm going Japanese the day!!
> 
> (old pic)
> 
> chico


Ah so....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

it's just occurred to me that I have nothing incoming! I really need to remedy that, time to choose my next watch purchase lol ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's just occurred to me that I have nothing incoming! I really need to remedy that, time to choose my next watch purchase lol ;-)


What you got in mind mate???

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What you got in mind mate???
> 
> Chico


not a clue yet lol, I've got the few I REALLY wanted, Solar, Ray, Monster apart from the Omega PO ;-) but that'll never happen (well not soon anyway)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> not a clue yet lol, I've got the few I REALLY wanted, Solar, Ray, Monster apart from the Omega PO ;-) but that'll never happen (well not soon anyway)


What about the parnis PO homage or a pam homage??

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about the parnis PO homage or a pam homage??
> 
> chico


don't you think 5 parnis is enough? lol mind you I do like the pam homages, I may go and have another look ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> don't you think 5 parnis is enough? lol mind you I do like the pam homages, I may go and have another look ;-)


LOL aye i suppose 5 is enough!! what about something from a microband that's featured on WUS? whats your budget???

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL aye i suppose 5 is enough!! what about something from a microband that's featured on WUS? whats your budget???
> 
> chico


 errrm, what's a microband?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> errrm, what's a microband?


It's a small scale brand, usually a one man operation offering limited runs of good quality watches, here's a few examples of the ones i follow, sometimes you can be involved in the design process of upcoming models & have direct contact with the owner.

Helgray

Lew & Huey Watches

https://www.facebook.com/CobraWatches

Aevig watches. Retro inspired watches designed and made with passion.

The Official Website of Magrette Timepieces, Auckland (City of Sails) New Zealand

Melbourne Watch Company | Watches Australia - MelbourneWatch

I really like Magrette watches, PAM style cases built in new zealand

£350 worth of awesomeness!!!









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> not a clue yet lol, I've got the few I REALLY wanted, Solar, Ray, Monster apart from the Omega PO ;-) but that'll never happen (well not soon anyway)


A diver theme here, why not hold out and try step up a level...maybe a Sumo?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The Heavends Stainless Steel strap arrived today. 
Nothing wrong with his postage speed. Ordered 6:30 on Saturday afternoon.
The strap is nice and solid, split pin connections on the removeable links the black coating is evenly brushed with polished sides.
You might feel its rattles a bit too much, I've seen far worse. 
For barely £8.00 delivered its a bargain.
Here temporarily on the Soki Pilot


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> errrm, what's a microband?


You need a Revue Thommen diver. Starting bid £349...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> The Heavends Stainless Steel strap arrived today.
> Nothing wrong with his postage speed. Ordered 6:30 on Saturday afternoon.
> The strap is nice and solid, the black coating is evenly brushed with polished sides.
> You might feel its rattles a bit too much, I've seen far worse.
> ...


Looks good for the money churchy.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> The Heavends Stainless Steel strap arrived today.
> Nothing wrong with his postage speed. Ordered 6:30 on Saturday afternoon.
> The strap is nice and solid, split pin connections on the removeable links the black coating is evenly brushed with polished sides.
> You might feel its rattles a bit too much, I've seen far worse.
> ...


Mine came too def sent from the UK, it's pretty good quality for the bargain price! Will try mine on the parnis when I get home


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You need a Revue Thommen diver. Starting bid £349...


I'd love it but it's way over my budget ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Mine came too def sent from the UK, it's pretty good quality for the bargain price! Will try mine on the parnis when I get home


Are you putting it on the PR by any chance?

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's just occurred to me that I have nothing incoming! I really need to remedy that, time to choose my next watch purchase lol ;-)


I just realised that I have around 8 watches incoming lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Mine came too def sent from the UK, it's pretty good quality for the bargain price! Will try mine on the parnis when I get home


Yes posted from the UK. Return address is some huge industrial estate near Heathrow. Seller has a huge range of stuff for sale on eBay.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey sharky I had a couple of post to day when I got in.. I bet you mite recognize one of them  it was a bit tight at first but it seem to be forming to my wrist and is more comfy now so cheer's mate much appreciated  and mikey got it mate so cheer's


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

SODO, my 'Snowflake Of Dubious Origin' which I cannot post here, is off on a trip to Slovakia for a domed crystal and a vintage re-lume. I'll miss her, but I will be taking the opportunity to rotate my daily wearers and might break out a few MWC watches. Pizza deserves an outing, as does the Australian Diver I reckon.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky I had a couple of post to day when I got in.. I be you mite recognize one of them  it was a bit tight at first but it seem to be forming to my wrist and is more comfy now so cheer's mate much appreciated  and mikey got it mate so cheer's


Wow, bagel looks really classy on that strap. Enjoy it! It deserves some wrist time and I just never wore it, I always either dressed down to Soki (also now in a new home) or up to my Revue.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's just occurred to me that I have nothing incoming! I really need to remedy that, time to choose my next watch purchase lol ;-)


I know the feeling. The only thing I have on the way is a €3-4 tan leather NATO. To be fair though, most of my online purchases lately have been shooting games on the Playstation 1&2 for when I eventually get around to building my arcade cabinet. I've been thinking about buying a VGA box for the Dreamcast so that I can connect it to my newer TVs, so maybe I'll finally order one.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Bored, so I have thrown a couple of bracelets from my older watches into a WD40 bath. You would not believe how dirty they are! I intend to leave them a couple of days then toothbrush and soapy water to get them clean.

This was a clean bowl of WD which I simply dipped the two bracelets into...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> most of my online purchases lately have been shooting games on the Playstation 1&2


Yikes, I thought I was bad with my ancient ps2. lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yikes, I thought I was bad with my ancient ps2. lol


Crash bandicoot on ps1 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yikes, I thought I was bad with my ancient ps2. lol


I have consoles older that that too, ha. The PS2 I have is the one I got for Christmas when I was a kid. I have a Super Nintendo set up in my room, and got a MegaDrive for my birthday last month.

I'm planning to put a Playstation in an arcade cabinet and using it for the likes of Time Crisis and Point Blank.

I still had Time Crisis, the first Point Blank and the PS1 gun that I had before I got the PS2, so I just had to get Time Crisis 2+3 and Crisis Zone.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

#ahem#


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got the seiko 5 from 117 that my wife got for me I think he takes the original bracelets off and puts on leather ones that I will have a drawer full soon Nice old seiko 5 or is it S


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> #ahem#


Nice, what console is that? I had thought about picking up an Atari 2600, but there's only one TV in my house that I can connect it to. I've heard about problems with some pixels and sprites not displaying on newer TVs with anything before NES/SNES too. I thought about getting a Commodore 64 too, but those tape loading times are a killer, ha.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Nice, what console is that? I had thought about picking up an Atari 2600, but there's only one TV in my house that I can connect it to. I've heard about problems with some pixels and sprites not displaying on newer TVs with anything before NES/SNES too. I thought about getting a Commodore 64 too, but those tape loading times are a killer, ha.


That is a Commodore 64 DTV. A fully operational C64 with loads of built in games, within a joystick. Plugs straight into your telly.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky I had a couple of post to day when I got in.. I bet you mite recognize one of them  it was a bit tight at first but it seem to be forming to my wrist and is more comfy now so cheer's mate much appreciated  and mikey got it mate so cheer's


It's a good job I didn't make it 7" isn't it lol ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Are you putting it on the PR by any chance?
> 
> chico


It's a nice strap defo worth having one in reserve, looks a bit chunky for the pr, what do you think?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi everyone. Haven't posted for a while I've been mad busy grabbing as much overtime as possible and trying to catch up on sleep when not at work. Nothing incoming and won't have for a while I'm afraid as I've just handed over £1400 to the joiner to fit a new front door, frame top light and surround so I'm skint ! 
Thought I'd give the old trench watch an airing today and give the Smiths jump hour a rest ! I gave trenchy a clean a while ago and tightened the stem screw and it seems to be running fine (no stopping) though it is still running a bit fast. 
I like the new bracelet Sharky ( nearly as much as a mesh ! ) though I'm not sure if it really suits the parnis.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That is a Commodore 64 DTV. A fully operational C64 with loads of built in games, within a joystick. Plugs straight into your telly.


Nice. I almost picked up something like that in argos. It was a replica Atari 2600 with 2 wireless controllers and a hundred or so built in games. Decided against it though. The posters that come in the box are great quality.

A retro game shop here in Dublin recently started stocking 2600 games and consoles, but as with all old games lately, they want silly money for them.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> #ahem#


Sorry, I have no idea what that is (the game). I suspect it may be older than me, and I'm 47!

The only games I have are GTA Vice City and San Andreas for the ps2. Will be giving them a good bashing this weekend, so I may not be here in that time.....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Nice. I almost picked up something like that in argos. It was a replica Atari 2600 with 2 wireless controllers and a hundred or so built in games. Decided against it though. The posters that come in the box are great quality.
> 
> A retro game shop here in Dublin recently started stocking 2600 games and consoles, but as with all old games lately, they want silly money for them.


You very quickly realise that they were all rubbish and really really hard!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's a nice strap defo worth having one in reserve, looks a bit chunky for the pr, what do you think?


I think your right mate a wee bit chunky/toolish for the PR, but it looks like a decent bracelet, might pick up a black one for the PVD sub?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I like the new bracelet Sharky ( nearly as much as a mesh ! ) though I'm not sure if it really suits the parnis.


I know what you mean, it's not delicate enough is it, it'd suit the monster more if only it was 20mm or maybe the Ray?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think your right mate a wee bit chunky/toolish for the PR, but it looks like a decent bracelet, might pick up a black one for the PVD sub?
> 
> chico


I did wonder about that but the sub is 20mm and the seller only seems to do 22mm :-(


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You very quickly realise that they were all rubbish and really really hard!


They were all ok, but they're not games that you could sit down and play for hours, and if you don't have some form of imagination, all you're looking at are lines, squares and flashing screens.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I know what you mean, it's not delicate enough is it, it'd suit the monster more if only it was 20mm or maybe the Ray?


Yeah it would really suit a monster.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Sorry, I have no idea what that is (the game). I suspect it may be older than me, and I'm 47!
> 
> The only games I have are GTA Vice City and San Andreas for the ps2. Will be giving them a good bashing this weekend, so I may not be here in that time.....


Clue is on the screen. It is Uridium. Circa 1985-86.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I did wonder about that but the sub is 20mm and the seller only seems to do 22mm :-(


Typical!!!

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Sorry, I have no idea what that is (the game). I suspect it may be older than me, and I'm 47!
> 
> The only games I have are GTA Vice City and San Andreas for the ps2. Will be giving them a good bashing this weekend, so I may not be here in that time.....


I love the music in those games. I think I was around 12 when San Andreas came out. My cousin tried two different shops on release day before he went to work and couldn't buy it because he didn't have his I.D with him. I walked in to a shop, asked for it at the counter and I got it no problem.

You can still pick up PS2 games in a lot of shops. Some of the CEX shops here stock them, and you can find some in most charity shops. Games like Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, and any of the bigger name games still sell for stupid prices, but you can get some great deals on the Ps2 now. I bought two games recently that, including shipping, cost 61 cent each. I got Time Crisis 3 for €2.50, and Crisis Zone only cost me €1 in CEX (but the shooting games won't work on new TVs.)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I busted my ps2 ages back but I had not got the heart to sell my 80 plus games lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I love the music in those games. I think I was around 12 when San Andreas came out. My cousin tried two different shops on release day before he went to work and couldn't buy it because he didn't have his I.D with him. I walked in to a shop, asked for it at the counter and I got it no problem.
> 
> You can still pick up PS2 games in a lot of shops. Some of the CEX shops here stock them, and you can find some in most charity shops. Games like Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, and any of the bigger name games still sell for stupid prices, but you can get some great deals on the Ps2 now. I bought two games recently that, including shipping, cost 61 cent each. I got Time Crisis 3 for €2.50, and Crisis Zone only cost me €1 in CEX (but the shooting games won't work on new TVs.)


Yeh, I love the GTA games. CEX is great for stocking up on stuff like that, that's where my copies came from.
I feel old, having a ps2, when most people seem to have ps4s these days.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, I love the GTA games. CEX is great for stocking up on stuff like that, that's where my copies came from.
> I feel old, having a ps2, when most people seem to have ps4s these days.


I haven't bothered with the newer consoles yet. The first build of the consoles are generally the ones with the most problems now, and any of the games that I'd play on them were released on the PS3 and 360 too, so it's not worth the money. If I do get one at all it'll be a PS4 when Uncharted 4 comes out.

I know a lot of people who still play the PS2. Even now the games are great, and for the most part you can pick them up for nothing.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I haven't bothered with the newer consoles yet. The first build of the consoles are generally the ones with the most problems now, and any of the games that I'd play on them were released on the PS3 and 360 too, so it's not worth the money. If I do get one at all it'll be a PS4 when Uncharted 4 comes out.
> 
> I know a lot of people who still play the PS2. Even now the games are great, and for the most part you can pick them up for nothing.


I've never had a PS anything lol, we are still on the Wii


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Saw watch case I would like holds 40 watches that would be good for most of them and have military style watches in the other cases, ordered two nato straps at a whopping 2.39 each, holding back to see what o/d puts up soon


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I haven't bothered with the newer consoles yet. The first build of the consoles are generally the ones with the most problems now, and any of the games that I'd play on them were released on the PS3 and 360 too, so it's not worth the money. If I do get one at all it'll be a PS4 when Uncharted 4 comes out.
> 
> I know a lot of people who still play the PS2. Even now the games are great, and for the most part you can pick them up for nothing.


After this week I'm off for two weeks and will be spending some of my free time a** kicking on GTA V on the PS3 !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah it would really suit a monster.


He does do 18-20-22 mm but only shipping from Hong Kong
http://www.ebay.com/itm/40074983168...49&var=670294729769&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Just noticed they're even cheaper!


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've never had a PS anything lol, we are still on the Wii


Yep, still play that too, lol. Recently I've been beating my Guitar Hero high scores, ha. Tesco and argos had some great Wii and DS sales a few weeks ago to get rid of their stock. I much prefer the older consoles. I'd probably have a heart attack if I had to go out and drop €70+ on a standard edition PS4 or Xbox One game, ha.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've never had a PS anything lol, we are still on the Wii


 I could not even play the original tennis game with dots


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> He does do 18-20-22 mm but only shipping from Hong Kong
> 18 20 22mm Bande Montre Bracelet Watch Strap Rechange Double Boucle Inoxydable | eBay
> 
> Just noticed they're even cheaper!


Well spotted mate!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I could not even play the original tennis game with dots


we have over 100 games on the Wii and the only one I will play is 10 pin bowling lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> After this week I'm off for two weeks and will be spending some of my free time a** kicking on GTA V on the PS3 !


Nice. I've only played bits of it. Waiting for the price to drop a little first, ha.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Nice. I've only played bits of it. Waiting for the price to drop a little first, ha.


I got it for £29 second hand on eBay.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I occasionally stick the xbox on for sum COD, GTA 5 or Forza, but kinda drifting away from it now.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Saw watch case I would like holds 40 watches that would be good for most of them and have military style watches in the other cases, ordered two nato straps at a whopping 2.39 each, holding back to see what o/d puts up soon


yeah oh'd battery is sure taking a long time to charge up to take those pics lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah oh'd battery is sure taking a long time to charge up to take those pics lol


How many of you lads still have a lufty.?.wow, it seems like eons ago now!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How many of you lads still have a lufty.?.wow, it seems like eons ago now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How many of you lads still have a lufty.?.wow, it seems like eons ago now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still wear mine in my rotation


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Getting


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Very close

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Close


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

me too


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

To


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

There?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

me got it


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

20k


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Now

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Damn it lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> me got it


 as usual


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> me got it


Well done itmw.... Grrrr... lol

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> as usual


so what's the score


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How many of you lads still have a lufty.?.wow, it seems like eons ago now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, still have it. It's sitting in its box strapless at the minute as I took the leather strap off in anticipation of ordering another one, and never ordered another one ....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

20000 posts...wow. .thats a lot lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, the chunky steel is off so I thought I'd try a few other straps,


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> How many of you lads still have a lufty.?.wow, it seems like eons ago now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yip still got mine, not wore it for ages though

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ok, the chunky steel is off so I thought I'd try a few other straps,


I like the plain black one, gives it a nice dressy look, do you think a rally style strap would look good? iv been looking at this for it









chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ok, the chunky steel is off so I thought I'd try a few other straps,


If it was me, I'd put a tan leather strap on it. The tan would go really nicely with the blue hands and markers.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I like the plain black one, gives it a nice dressy look, do you think a rally style strap would look good? iv been looking at this for it
> 
> View attachment 1588027
> 
> ...


The black is my least favourite lol. The rally style could be a good one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> If it was me, I'd put a tan leather strap on it. The tan would go really nicely with the blue hands and markers.


it came on a tan/brown croc strap but I think it's a bit too dark to be tan


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> The black is my least favourite lol. The rally style could be a good one


Now that looks good, done a wee PS and i like it!!









chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Bracelet lovely and clean, but still rattly. It has stretched over the 25-35 years the watch has been around. I hope this is a 1978 (my birth year) as my dad gave me it, but might be a 1988.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Bracelet lovely and clean, but still rattly. It has stretched over the 25-35 years the watch has been around. I hope this is a 1978 (my birth year) as my dad gave me it, but might be a 1988.


Looks awesome mike. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just been looking through my bookmarks of "potentials" that I was considering buying a few months ago. eek

Blomberg "Richmond" 215euros 
B&S *Richmond* SPORT CHRONOGRAPH HERRENUHR *SEIKO CHRONO VD53* UHR NEU BS2721 #3 | eBay










Blomberg "Silverstone" 215euros
B&S *Silverstone* CHRONOGRAPH HERRENUHR *SEIKO CHRONO VD53* UHR NEU BS2722 #3 | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ok, the chunky steel is off so I thought I'd try a few other straps,


I'm probably on my own on this one Sharky but I like it on the green strap. The tan rally strap is fantastic quality though, I have that particular one on my archive.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Just been looking through my bookmarks of "potentials" that I was considering buying a few months ago. eek
> 
> Blomberg "Richmond" 215euros
> B&S *Richmond* SPORT CHRONOGRAPH HERRENUHR *SEIKO CHRONO VD53* UHR NEU BS2721 #3 | eBay
> ...


It's weird how your tastes change after a few months on here!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just been looking through my bookmarks of "potentials" that I was considering buying a few months ago. eek
> 
> Blomberg "Richmond" 215euros
> B&S *Richmond* SPORT CHRONOGRAPH HERRENUHR *SEIKO CHRONO VD53* UHR NEU BS2721 #3 | eBay
> ...


Have you ever checked our an Orient flight. ..i think you might like it's simple design and size bud?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> It's weird how your tastes change after a few months on here!! lol
> 
> chico


Tell me about it, I can't believe I was even considering those just a few months back. I think even going naked down the high street I'd have drawn less attention than having one of those on me wrist.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Have you ever checked our an Orient flight. ..i think you might like it's simple design and size bud?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No, I was only interested in those because they were German watches. Unfortunately my taste lapsed too. Now reality's kicked in and I want something classy but not OTT.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, I was only interested in those because they were German watches. Unfortunately my taste lapsed too. Now reality's kicked in and I want something classy but not OTT.


You have picked a watch now?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

someone just posted one of these on FB so I had a google! I like 

ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> someone just posted one of these on FB so I had a google! I like
> 
> ARMIDA WATCHES


Loving the brass diver's. .There are some beauties posted on diverswatches. .they charge colour over time. .that's cool!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> someone just posted one of these on FB so I had a google! I like
> 
> ARMIDA WATCHES


The brass A8 is a stormer!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> You have picked a watch now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeh, Getat 44mm, sterile dial, polished case, superlume hands & dial, hazel strap, £95 all in. Bonus is a polished crown guard too.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, Getat 44mm, sterile dial, polished case, superlume hands & dial, hazel strap, £95 all in. Bonus is a polished crown guard too.


Yes...nice 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that no stunning or what???









chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Yes...nice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That's what I thought. The one thing I DO like about the Archive/Getat/Manbush aka Panerai homages, is they all blend in without being too ostentatious. I haven't had one comment about my Archy in all the months I've worn it, so it doesn't draw attention.
Nothing worse than someone eyeing up ya watch and you dunno if that's out of interest, or to gauge if it's an indication that you may have something else worth taking.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The brass A8 is a stormer!
> 
> chico


Some of the fb diver lads take blow touches to the brass hardware to give it that blue colouring..Looks great.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> is that no stunning or what???
> 
> View attachment 1588139
> 
> ...


It is, as long as that's brass not electro-plating. EP watches often have a habit of looking jaded in next to no time when that plating gets eroded. The only EP watches I used to have got worn on best occasions only; they didn't last long as everyday wearers.

EDIT: Ignore the pillock who didn't see the word "*BRASS *A8." I need specsavers....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> EDIT: Ignore the pillock who didn't see the word "*BRASS *A8." I need specsavers....


PMSL

I just noticed your getat is incoming, you pulled the trigger then?

Chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Some of the fb diver lads take blow touches to the brass hardware to give it that blue colouring..Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That's just reminded me.... was rummaging thru ebay and found a seller who's doing all the bezels that'd go on those. Let me see if I can dig thru my browser history.

edit: here ya go http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?it...Watches_GL&_ssn=qualitytimeorguk&_sop=2&rt=nc


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Some of the fb diver lads take blow touches to the brass hardware to give it that blue colouring..Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That would be cool, once the patina sets in there will be no 2 watches the same, cool feature!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> PMSL
> 
> I just noticed your getat is incoming, you pulled the trigger then?
> 
> Chico


Yar.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That would be cool, once the patina sets in there will be no 2 watches the same, cool feature!
> 
> chico


Use brasso to clean it lol..brass would last a couple of lifetimes..yea a brass diver is the way to go..!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm probably on my own on this one Sharky but I like it on the green strap. The tan rally strap is fantastic quality though, I have that particular one on my archive.


you're not on your own, I quite like it, in fact that's the one that is still on now


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Seriously considering a Getat as my next purchase so I'll be interested to see yours pictured when it arrives Chrono and then someone posts the brass divers!! Not fair, this place is costing me a fortune ) Going to slim the collection by half a dozen before I buy any more though


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

merlind100 said:


> Seriously considering a Getat as my next purchase so I'll be interested to see yours pictured when it arrives Chrono and then someone posts the brass divers!! Not fair, this place is costing me a fortune ) Going to slim the collection by half a dozen before I buy any more though


No probs. From what I've read, he's pretty slow sending them out. Something like a week from ordering to asking for the payment, and about 5 weeks to deliver.

Was very tempted to order a Vostok to tide me over. Then I realised they take about five weeks an all.
Should have something by Christmas.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is there a em watch out tomorrow ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I want a bronze, not brass, diver, with a natural untreated leather strap. The whole thing would gradually age and gather Patina and make a really interesting conversation piece.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> is there a em watch out tomorrow ?


Not sure if it's tomorrow or next Thursday, but this is what it is: UK RAF 1950


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Not sure if it's tomorrow or next Thursday, but this is what it is: UK RAF 1950
> 
> View attachment 1588195


 think I will skip it an see what the special is all about 

p.s cheer's mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> is that no stunning or what???
> 
> View attachment 1588139
> 
> ...


How about a blue rally strap?
Blue Leather Rally watch strap. White or blue stitching. 20, 22 or 24mm | eBay

or
Genuine Leather Blue Watch Strap with Yellow Stitching, Polished Fittings, 22 mm | eBay


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Not sure if it's tomorrow or next Thursday, but this is what it is: UK RAF 1950
> 
> View attachment 1588195


I think it's the German diver tomorrow. UK RAF is next after that, I think.

Edit: German naval, then Israel naval, then RAF. Out of them all - Israel looks the best to me.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is there a em watch out tomorrow ?


German Naval Commando this week.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about a blue rally strap?
> Blue Leather Rally watch strap. White or blue stitching. 20, 22 or 24mm | eBay
> 
> or
> Genuine Leather Blue Watch Strap with Yellow Stitching, Polished Fittings, 22 mm | eBay


I like that blue and yellow one, if only it had white stitching!! but it's in the watch list anyway!!

chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> No, I was only interested in those because they were German watches. Unfortunately my taste lapsed too. Now reality's kicked in and I want something classy but not OTT.


Have you seen Dugena watches, chrono?
German, classy, and not too spendy
http://www.timeshop4you.co.uk/watch...mg.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/07/are3y4ar.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> Have you seen Dugena watches, chrono?
> German, classy, and not too spendy
> http://www.timeshop4you.co.uk/watch...E]
> I like the Max Bill homage, nice!!
> chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

What about these sharky? a wee bit darker blue though

Grand Prix Racing Leather Watch Strap Band 24mm 22mm 20mm (Contrast Stitching) | eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/StrapsCo-...ch_Bands&var=450226450301&hash=item23326dc9a9

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> German Naval Commando this week.


think I will skip this one too


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> think I will skip this one too


When's the steel bracelet one out again ITMW, I forgot


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> German Naval Commando this week.


Another subby with a fake bezel, I'll not be bothering with this one either.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> When's the steel bracelet one out again ITMW, I forgot


21st August tws


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about these sharky? a wee bit darker blue though
> 
> Grand Prix Racing Leather Watch Strap Band 24mm 22mm 20mm (Contrast Stitching) | eBay
> 
> ...


yeah, they're both nice. I prefer the one in the UK tho lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> When's the steel bracelet one out again ITMW, I forgot


21 st mate  how you doing you have been abit quiet mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, they're both nice. I prefer the one in the UK tho lol ;-)


If it had white stitching it would be perfect!! see when your waiting on a watch from the manbush how do you get the step by step tracking on the HK post website?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If it had white stitching it would be perfect!! see when your waiting on a watch from the manbush how do you get the step by step tracking on the HK post website?
> 
> chico


I've never had step by step tracking, only the step it's at at the time. creation delivery had step by step because it was DHL.

how about a grey strap to compliment the stainless? Rally Watch Strap High Quality Grey Alligator Grain Genuine Leather 20 or 22 mm | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've never had step by step tracking, only the step it's at at the time. creation delivery had step by step because it was DHL.
> 
> how about a grey strap to compliment the stainless? Rally Watch Strap High Quality Grey Alligator Grain Genuine Leather 20 or 22 mm | eBay


Cool i thought i was missing something on the site!! lol not feeling the grey as much as the tan one!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cool i thought i was missing something on the site!! lol not feeling the grey as much as the tan one!
> 
> chico


has your sub began it's journey yet?  , don't you just hate it when you go through all the straps so many times but never quite find the right one? I want the type of blue that has the yellow stitching but with white stitching, not too much to ask is it lol. may end up with the really dark blue/white ;-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't forget that felt tip pens can be your friend, to sort out stitch colour


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> has your sub began it's journey yet?  , don't you just hate it when you go through all the straps so many times but never quite find the right one? I want the type of blue that has the yellow stitching but with white stitching, not too much to ask is it lol. may end up with the really dark blue/white ;-)


Yeah mate it's left HK today according to the tracking, you would think the blue one you posted would be available with white stitching!! maybe need to get a custom one done!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> Don't forget that felt tip pens can be your friend, to sort out stitch colour


We might need some tippex OD cause were trying to turn yellow into white!! lol

chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Been looking at some of Patrik's work on clover straps, some beautiful stuff on there.

Clover Straps | Clover Straps

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. Doing some gardening today. One of my HMTs got the short straw this morning.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Been looking at some of Patrik's work on clover straps, some beautiful stuff on there.
> 
> Clover Straps | Clover Straps
> 
> chico


very nice but I don't like things with no price tag on lol

this is nice but not a rally type, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Condor-Th...Parts_SM&var=450381182478&hash=item23391121d2


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> very nice but I don't like things with no price tag on lol
> 
> this is nice but not a rally type, Condor Thick Blue Leather Watch Strap : Cut Edge : 18mm / 20mm / 22mm (T4) | eBay


That's a nice shade of blue, another contender!! that's the problem with custom stuff!! lol

chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

This one for me today 








I do like that HMT, Airfixer! How's the timekeeping?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's a nice shade of blue, another contender!! that's the problem with custom stuff!! lol
> 
> chico


The best blue strap I have seen is on my PR


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> The best blue strap I have seen is on my PR


That is a beauty mike!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That is a beauty mike!!
> 
> chico


Handmade from fish leather by a WUS member in Oz, he custom makes them for Melbourne Watch Company. Worth £100, he threw the watch in 'for free'!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> This one for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timekeeping is very good. Wound it and set the time last night at 11 ish - looks like it's gained about 10 secs, so far. Not bad in HMT terms, from what I've heard. I've got another one, still on its leather strap that I've never used. I bid on 2 that I thought were the same - when they arrived I noticed the hands & crown are different. The hands on this one are short and straight. The other has long tapered hands. Your Sekonda looks rather special BTW.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Postman surprised me this morning and delivered my Parnis Aviator 








Looks fine on its stock Zulu








Nice engraved SS back, Rotor on the auto is quite noisy. I expect it will smooth off in time.








Glad I didn't order that leather Zulu. It's about 15mm thick already. Like the solid screw in bars. 








Looks a beast on the black SS bracelet for now.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Postman surprised me this morning and delivered my Parnis Aviator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that churchy, congrats mate! looks great on the bracelet

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Postman surprised me this morning and delivered my Parnis Aviator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really nice. Looks best on the Zulu IMO. Where did you get it from?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> Have you seen Dugena watches, chrono?
> German, classy, and not too spendy
> http://www.timeshop4you.co.uk/watch... heard of them. Do like that top one though.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> That's really nice. Looks best on the Zulu IMO. Where did you get it from?


BlueSky537. Another Hong Kong eBay Parnis seller.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Churchy - that new Parnis is a beast - congrats!
And chrono, neither had I but apparently they're big in Germany. A guy posted links to them on a Max Bill homage thread, I think they've got lots of cool stuff


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Postman surprised me this morning and delivered my Parnis Aviator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh, that looks a bit nice


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Apologies in advance for bringing the thread back on topic for a moment...... :-d

Just picked up the German Naval - apparantly a homage to the 'Blancpain Fifty fathom 'H3'
(I assume the 'H' stands for 'hundert', seeing as 50 fathoms is 300 feet....??)
Anyhoo...

First job, remove the awful EM webbing strap, and put it on a NATO - and I quite like it.
OK, so it's very similar to the French Naval - but I quite liked that one also. This is a tad better-looking IMHO.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If it had white stitching it would be perfect!!


had a bit of a play


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Apologies in advance for bringing the thread back on topic for a moment...... :-d
> 
> Just picked up the German Naval - apparantly a homage to the 'Blancpain Fifty fathom 'H3'
> (I assume the 'H' stands for 'hundert', seeing as 50 fathoms is 300 feet....??)
> ...


I agree - it's better looking than the French Naval. I took mine off the original strap too but then put it back on - it seems longer than previous EM canvas straps and lost it's stiffness and scratchiness after a day or two's use. I wasn't even able to try the earlier canvas straps as they were just too short.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Could be popular.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

H3 = tritium lume. Tritium is 'heavy' hydrogen


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> 21 st mate  how you doing you have been abit quiet mate


I'm not too bad mate I've just been working a bit too hard and struggling to sleep during the day. I'm off for two weeks after this week though so it will be nice to spend some time with the wife and kids and recharge the old batteries.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> had a bit of a play
> View attachment 1588870


I must say, that looks mighty fine sharky, you might have convinced me on that combo!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> BlueSky537. Another Hong Kong eBay Parnis seller.


That's who i got my PR from, fast shipping and perfect condition

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I must say, that looks mighty fine sharky, you might have convinced me on that combo!
> 
> chico


yeah me too, wasn't too sure about the yellow but it doesn't look out of place at all


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah me too, wasn't too sure about the yellow but it doesn't look out of place at all


Defo not mate, it's a good look, any chance of the link again?

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Postman surprised me this morning and delivered my Parnis Aviator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The aviator looks awsome on the chunky bracelet Churchy. Enjoy your new watch mate.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm not too bad mate I've just been working a bit too hard and struggling to sleep during the day. I'm off for two weeks after this week though so it will be nice to spend some time with the wife and kids and recharge the old batteries.


Yes, sleeping during the day is a struggle at the mo, isn't it?
I'm just starting 4 nights after 12 days off and can't get over how much fresher I feel after the break
Hang in there!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo not mate, it's a good look, any chance of the link again?
> 
> chico


sure mate, Genuine Leather Blue Watch Strap with Yellow Stitching, Polished Fittings, 22 mm | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> sure mate, Genuine Leather Blue Watch Strap with Yellow Stitching, Polished Fittings, 22 mm | eBay


Cheers mate

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Apologies in advance for bringing the thread back on topic for a moment...... :-d
> 
> Just picked up the German Naval - apparantly a homage to the 'Blancpain Fifty fathom 'H3'
> (I assume the 'H' stands for 'hundert', seeing as 50 fathoms is 300 feet....??)
> ...


I think I'll wait and have a look at the Israeli subby, and the special.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Have you seen Dugena watches, chrono?
> German, classy, and not too spendy
> http://www.timeshop4you.co.uk/watch...scopes bit this is maybe even better looking.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's nice, isn't it, Shags?
Something a bit more *real* about it than the Max Bill somehow
Don't get me wrong, the MB is lovely, but this feels more like a watch you could wear everyday


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My 1st bund strap. Courtesy of Andreas

7 quid all in!

Looks different? 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The watch l am wearing


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I came back from my few days down the country to find a stack of parcels for me lol









Heres the soki that I got from mike for my project  This will be my first modded watch so well see how it turns out

Next is the white pilot hmt from od30  Ive wanted one of these for a few months so when I saw it on the list I had to have it

















I traded itmw for a few straps and I wanted this one for the pilot

















I love the white pilot and I tgink the strap suits it but im not sure if its too much blue


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I came back from my few days down the country to find a stack of parcels for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah man. Love the white pilot! Nice job blanchy..enjoy 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I came back from my few days down the country to find a stack of parcels for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that strap really suits it blanchy it looks great.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

What are you planning to do to the SOKI to mod it blanchy ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What are you planning to do to the SOKI to mod it blanchy ?


Well the original plan was to just paint the face the same green as my car but I might try to change the bezel and paint the chapter ring too and maybe do something with lume too


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Well the original plan was to just paint the face the same green as my car but I might try to change the bezel and paint the chapter ring too and maybe do something with lume too


Great, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of the process along the way. It might even give me some ideas for modding my own, good luck with it mate.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Well the original plan was to just paint the face the same green as my car but I might try to change the bezel and paint the chapter ring too and maybe do something with lume too


Look forward to seeing what you do with the old girl


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Has any of you HMT fans signed up for the 40mm WUS ltd edition? still a few left in the 3 colours









chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Has any of you HMT fans signed up for the 40mm WUS ltd edition? still a few left in the 3 colours
> 
> View attachment 1589266
> 
> ...


Link? How much are they? Look nice.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Link? How much are they? Look nice.


$80 40mm, handwind, decorated movement, exhibition caseback

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/design-poll-2-40-mm-hmt-wus-edition-1011908.html

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> $80 40mm, handwind, decorated movement, exhibition caseback
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/design-poll-2-40-mm-hmt-wus-edition-1011908.html
> 
> chico


Thanks Chico. I would never have managed to navigate through WUS to find that on my own!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Thanks Chico. I would never have managed to navigate through WUS to find that on my own!


No probs mike.

Chico


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> H3 = tritium lume. Tritium is 'heavy' hydrogen


Aha!
Thanks OD30 - that does make far more sense than continental Europeans thinking in feet rather than metres.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> #ahem#


Damn I remember that on old c64!!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

This is why fakes and I guess homages can get you into trouble!

Countdown Host Nick Hewer's Watch Stolen by Tourist | Contactmusic.com

Are bling thieves so clued up as to be able to distinguish my Parnis Portugese PR from the IWC original? A bit easier for me to replace than Nick Hewer's ten grand (?) watch of course, but if their MO is violence rather than sleight of hand, it's not a good result if I end up in hospital!

It's one reason I stopped wearing my Canal Street special Brighthing in public.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> This is why fakes and I guess homages can get you into trouble!
> 
> Countdown Host Nick Hewer's Watch Stolen by Tourist | Contactmusic.com
> 
> ...


Wow...would make you think. .I'm sure every city or town has a few shams that would kill to get their hands on a 10k watch.?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

There are very few models of watch I'd feel nervous wearing. Even some Rolex models can go unnoticed. Sure, some people might comment on it being nice, but unless it's one of the more popular models of one of the more high-end watch companies, it's unlikely they'll know what it is.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> There are very few models of watch I'd feel nervous wearing. Even some Rolex models can go unnoticed. Sure, some people might comment on it being nice, but unless it's one of the more popular models of one of the more high-end watch companies, it's unlikely they'll know what it is.


If you had a 10k watch would you post pics on your fb page?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> If you had a 10k watch would you post pics on your fb page?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


While it's unlikely I'd ever own a 10k, that would be a no. I rarely put pics on Facebook in the first place, but putting up pics like would feel a bit braggy to me. I'd have no problem showing it to people I know who wanted to see it or are interested in watches, but I wouldn't brag about my 10k watch every chance I got.

While at first part of me hates wearing new watches (no matter how cheap) as I like to keep them shiny and new, watches are made to be worn, and the average random person on the street is unlikely to know an A.P, an IWC, etc.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> If you had a 10k watch would you post pics on your fb page?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


If I had a 10k watch I wouldn't dare wear it, which is why I limit mine to a couple of hundred, and even then I baby them!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> While it's unlikely I'd ever own a 10k, that would be a no. I rarely put pics on Facebook in the first place, but putting up pics like would feel a bit braggy to me. I'd have no problem showing it to people I know who wanted to see it or are interested in watches, but I wouldn't brag about my 10k watch every chance I got.
> 
> While at first part of me hates wearing new watches (no matter how cheap) as I like to keep them shiny and new, watches are made to be worn, and the average random person on the street is unlikely to know an A.P, an IWC, etc.


Yes I was just curious, theres guys on diverswatches page on FB, putting p pictures of Rolex collections, it is a closed group and pics encouraged...but I dont know...sounds too risky to me, then again some guys would possibly see 10k like I'd see £100


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes I was just curious, theres guys on diverswatches page on FB, putting p pictures of Rolex collections, it is a closed group and pics encouraged...but I dont know...sounds too risky to me, then again some guys would possibly see 10k like I'd see £100


I agree, some of those guys look like it would be nothing for them to pop out to buy another rolex or whatever, one guy admitted he accidentally bought a $50,000 patek philippe while a little drunk one lunch time lol. If I had a rolex to photograph the first question most would ask is is it a fake? lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I agree, some of those guys look like it would be nothing for them to pop out to buy another rolex or whatever, one guy admitted he accidentally bought a $50,000 patek philippe while a little drunk one lunch time lol. If I had a rolex to photograph the first question most would ask is is it a fake? lol


To be fair, why would they be worried walking down the street with it when they put so many pics up on Facebook that it's just as likely to be taken from their house? Ha.

Don't a lot of new phones and cameras put a geo-tag on photos unless you disable that feature?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

From the weekly 'Don't do drugs' column, this plum on Ebay wants £500 for what he says is a vintage German WW2 pilot watch. Don't know about you guys but it looks suspiciously like a recent Man B homage rather than a 70 year old watch...

Rare old German Luftwaffe Pilot ww2 watch automatic leather unknowm make offers | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I agree, some of those guys look like it would be nothing for them to pop out to buy another rolex or whatever, one guy admitted he accidentally bought a $50,000 patek philippe while a little drunk one lunch time lol. If I had a rolex to photograph the first question most would ask is is it a fake? lol


I must admit that I wonder how anyone can afford that many genuine Rolexes etc. i must be in the wrong business!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> This is why fakes and I guess homages can get you into trouble!
> 
> Countdown Host Nick Hewer's Watch Stolen by Tourist | Contactmusic.com
> 
> ...


That's why I said in #20034_
"Nothing worse than someone eyeing up ya watch and you dunno if that's out of interest, or to gauge if it's an indication that you may have something else worth taking."

_It makes sense to be aware of what you're wearing and where you're wearing it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> If you had a 10k watch would you post pics on your fb page?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No, but then celebs can be equally dense. The Daily Express or the Sun (can't remember which) run an interview article in their sunday magazine in which celebs list their 5 favourite things they can't do without.
Go back about a month and there's newsreader Matt Barbet spouting on about his Panerai Black Seal.
Then they wonder why they get targeted by scumbags.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I rarely put pics on Facebook in the first place, but putting up pics like would feel a bit braggy to me.


But that IS farcebook - look at me, look at what I've got, look at how good I am.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that guy would have had his IWC insured against theft. I wonder how it was taken and if itwas it on a bracelet or strap?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm pretty sure that guy would have had his IWC insured against theft. I wonder how it was taken and if itwas it on a bracelet or strap?


It does say in the article he was asked by tourists (doesn't say where) to take a picture of them with their phone. When he handed their phone back, that's when they took his watch as he handed the phone back, sort of indicating pickpockets rather than muggers.

I'm curious where it happened. If in the UK the thieves probably recognised him, which would give credibility to his IWC being genuine.
Had it been abroad, and no one recognised him, that could have been someone else with a fake that got robbed.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> This is why fakes and I guess homages can get you into trouble!
> 
> Countdown Host Nick Hewer's Watch Stolen by Tourist | Contactmusic.com
> 
> ...


The advantage is that not many of us are famously wealthy, so that thieves may not easily see us as good paydays.
On the other hand living in London all my life I'm constantly aware of the possibility of pickpockets, especially in tourist areas. That doesn't stop me wearing a nice watch or using a phone or tablet in public.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> No, but then celebs can be equally dense. The Daily Express or the Sun (can't remember which) run an interview article in their sunday magazine in which celebs list their 5 favourite things they can't do without.
> Go back about a month and there's newsreader Matt Barbet spouting on about his Panerai Black Seal.
> Then they wonder why they get targeted by scumbags.


With those kind of articles it's often more about sponsorship and product placement than what the people actually use. Maybe he was given a deeply discounted or even free Panerai with the proviso that he has to be seen wearing it on camera exclusively and mention it in features in the media. That's just the way these kind of things often work.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> It does say in the article he was asked by tourists (doesn't say where) to take a picture of them with their phone. When he handed their phone back, that's when they took his watch as he handed the phone back, sort of indicating pickpockets rather than muggers.
> 
> I'm curious where it happened. If in the UK the thieves probably recognised him, which would give credibility to his IWC being genuine.
> Had it been abroad, and no one recognised him, that could have been someone else with a fake that got robbed.


But obviously he'd have been wearing it at the time so how did they actually remove it? Was he actually blatently mugged for it or did they slip it off whilst distracting him? I'm just curious as to how it happened.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> But obviously he'd have been wearing it at the time so how did they actually remove it? Was he actually blatently mugged for it or did they slip it off whilst distracting him? I'm just curious as to how it happened.


Shags, it's pretty obvious - as he handed back the phone they removed the watch from his wrist. It doesn't say the word "thumped" anywhere there, so that would indicate they undid the strap without him noticing.
"NEVER agree to take photo of stranger with their camera phone. *They'll steal your watch so fast when you hand phone back Anyone seen my IWC?"*

Didn't want to have to say it, but you've forced my hand. ROMA.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I was wearing my white pilot earlier but its lashing rain out now so I decided to give the soki some use before I start modding it

I have to say it is a very nice watch as it is


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> With those kind of articles it's often more about sponsorship and product placement than what the people actually use. Maybe he was given a deeply discounted or even free Panerai with the proviso that he has to be seen wearing it on camera exclusively and mention it in features in the media. That's just the way these kind of things often work.


The point is, it's not sensible to advertise what ya got, when you've got people around you with nothing. Even a cheap fake has a resale value to someone.
Sometimes I just don't get why commonsense goes clean out the window with some people. My wonderful thick-as-sh*t brother thinks nothing of putting everything private up on farcebook for all to see. And he's an IT manager ffs. Should know better.

In Hewer's case, the "be aware where you are" adage should apply. You wouldn't park your Roller in a rundown street, but it's okay to be in a place where Roma roam with a £10K watch on.
A placement watch ain't worth getting done over for. If sponsorship requires advertising, wear it in the studio, and wear something else for everyday.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, Barbet's was just a normal purchase with money left by his grandparents, so it's sort of a link to them.
> 
> The point is, it's not sensible to advertise what ya got, when you've got people around you with nothing. Even a cheap fake has a resale value to someone.
> Sometimes I just don't get why commonsense goes clean out the window with some people. My wonderful thick-as-sh*t brother thinks nothing of putting everything private up on farcebook for all to see. And he's an IT manager ffs. Should know better.


I couldn't agree more. Nothing makes me cringe more than when someone brags about going on holiday on Facebook. They're basically saying "my house will be empty for the next week, enjoy"...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey chrono how's your order with getat coming along mate? 

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I get the impression from the article that Hewer is extremely p*ssed off at losing the watch, which suggests it was his own, rather than a placement watch.
At least now he'll think twice about what he wears and where he wears it.

Bet he'll be rethinking his farcebook approach too.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Shags, it's pretty obvious - as he handed back the phone they removed the watch from his wrist. It doesn't say the word "thumped" anywhere there, so that would indicate they undid the strap without him noticing.
> "NEVER agree to take photo of stranger with their camera phone. *They'll steal your watch so fast when you hand phone back Anyone seen my IWC?"*
> 
> Didn't want to have to say it, but you've forced my hand. ROMA.


you see it on TV all the time, with the likes of david blaine, dynamo etc... all can remove your watch or wallet without you even feeling it with a quick shake of the hand being enough time!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Hey chrono how's your order with getat coming along mate?
> 
> chico


Don't even go there mate lol. You know it's gonna be about six weeks from him, probably Christmas. :-d

I was reading a thread on WUS about the best panny hom, and the main thing seems to be fire the payment off and then just wait for the postman. You can go round in circles fretting about where it is and when it'll arrive.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Shags, it's pretty obvious - as he handed back the phone they removed the watch from his wrist. It doesn't say the word "thumped" anywhere there, so that would indicate they undid the strap without him noticing.
> "NEVER agree to take photo of stranger with their camera phone. *They'll steal your watch so fast when you hand phone back Anyone seen my IWC?"*
> 
> Didn't want to have to say it, but you've forced my hand. ROMA.


What I was asking more was if it was a case of whether he genuinely didn't realise his watch had been taken until he looked down afterwards or more he realised at the time someone was trying to relieve him of watch but he was unable to stop them. Nevermind, it's not really important.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyways, half way through the day, but my Eco-Drive's getting its first wearing since February.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Don't even go there mate lol. You know it's gonna be about six weeks from him, probably Christmas. :-d
> 
> I was reading a thread on WUS about the best panny hom, and the main thing seems to be fire the payment off and then just wait for the postman. You can go round in circles fretting about where it is and when it'll arrive.


Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you mate. that's what i've done with my chinese purchases, fire & forget then the postie brings you a nice suprise!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys saw this 

F.S. Vostok Ministry/710 no-date. Boxed, worn only once, £50 shipped in UK


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks nice, ru thinking of getting it, is?
Talking of geotagged pics, I was idly browsing the map on my phone, seeing where I'd taken most of my photos. I puzzled about one near Leicester, where I hadn't been - clicked on it and found it was an eBay seller's pic of a watch I'd recently bought. Oops - be sensible, people


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Khaki zulu came today from a guy in cyprus, really nice quality for £9 with free shipping, the subs no here yet so stuck it on my pilot for now, really pleased with it.

pilots a 22mm, strap is 20mm but hey had to try it out!! lol






















chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Looks nice, ru thinking of getting it, is?
> Talking of geotagged pics, I was idly browsing the map on my phone, seeing where I'd taken most of my photos. I puzzled about one near Leicester, where I hadn't been - clicked on it and found it was an eBay seller's pic of a watch I'd recently bought. Oops - be sensible, people


it's nice but it's not one of the one's I go for but thought some one on here may appreciate it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Seen a thread in the CMWF about a new parnis, quite nice

43mm Parnis White Dial with Dark Blue Numbers Date Business Automatic Watch | eBay









chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> Looks nice, ru thinking of getting it, is?
> Talking of geotagged pics, I was idly browsing the map on my phone, seeing where I'd taken most of my photos. I puzzled about one near Leicester, where I hadn't been - clicked on it and found it was an eBay seller's pic of a watch I'd recently bought. Oops - be sensible, people


OhD, just curious, but do you take your phone up with you when you're at work, or leave it on the ground?
Not that anyone could make anything of it, but your phone would show where you've been.....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> OhD, just curious, but do you take your phone up with you when you're at work, or leave it on the ground?
> Not that anyone could make anything of it, but your phone would show where you've been.....


Where I work we sometimes use geotagging on photos, people don't know it exists and the phone companies are a bit naughty leaving it on by default. Very easy to find peoples home addresses from Facebook photos if they are not careful, always switch it off!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Where I work we sometimes use geotagging on photos, people don't know it exists and the phone companies are a bit naughty leaving it on by default. Very easy to find peoples home addresses from Facebook photos if they are not careful, always switch it off!


How do you turn it off mike?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How do you turn it off mike?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I've just checked mine and geo tagging switched off, it was in the settings menu when in camera mode


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How do you turn it off mike?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


With an iPhone you go into settings, privacy and then location services and you can select what apps use your location. Not sure about other phones, but it should be either in camera settings or privacy/security settings.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok found a 'location tag' on my android. .was off..does that sound right? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok found a 'location tag' on my android. .was off..does that sound right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Could be right. When you use the camera on an iPhone for the first time it asks for permission to use your current location. You can either choose to allow it or deny permission.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Could be right. When you use the camera on an iPhone for the first time it asks for permission to use your current location. You can either choose to allow it or deny permission.


Uh, be careful. Location services may just relate to pinpointing you on google maps for satnav / gps etc.
Just mean switching that off may not necessarily switch off geotagging.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Uh, be careful. Location services may just relate to pinpointing you on google maps for satnav / gps etc.
> Just mean switching that off may not necessarily switch off geotagging.


If funny I was watching the new Captain America last night. One of the bad guys had written an algorithm that used data available on everyone to predict a person's future. .perhaps it's not so fictitious 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Uh, be careful. Location services may just relate to pinpointing you on google maps for satnav / gps etc.
> Just mean switching that off may not necessarily switch off geotagging.


I'm pretty sure it does. Location services allows apps to use geotagging. When the camera app uses it it allows the phone to use the approximate location of where the photo was taken.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

What they said. Turn off in camera app where possible. Be aware of apps like Instagram and Facebook etc. that ask to share your location.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Try uploading a phone photo here. http://www.geoimgr.com


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still wearing my sterile sub two days now and keeping perfect time the soki movement is really good great for £8 a while back, the red and black one I now have a green bezel insert on it and i think it looks better just waiting for a couple of natos I am lookig at a 40 watch case £27 including postage all I have to do is press enter


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Uh, be careful. Location services may just relate to pinpointing you on google maps for satnav / gps etc.
> Just mean switching that off may not necessarily switch off geotagging.


Location services for iPhone can be switched on and off individually for any App, location services for the Camera App is 'geotagging'


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> If funny I was watching the new Captain America last night. One of the bad guys had written an algorithm that used data available on everyone to predict a person's future. .perhaps it's not so fictitious
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It's not that bad... yet. But intelligent people can already see the danger with google and farcebook.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Does Tapatalk come into that catagory


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's not that bad... yet. But intelligent people can already see the danger with google and farcebook.


Well someone knows I'm going to buy a watch in the future. Almost every page I open has a watch ad 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Well someone knows I'm going to buy a watch in the future. Almost every page I open has a watch ad
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Worrying, despite not having a google account, they know all this about me:









However, they're not that great. Under "Interests" I clicked on the edit button, and among the usual, food, music, makeup, luxury goods, hang on - *makeup*?, movies reviews, Land Rover (I don't drive), fashion, family (my family make the Munsters look like the Beckhams) they've got that golden nugget of "Cleveland, Ohio."

WTF would I be interested in Cleveland, Ohio??? Good luck with trying to sell me anything of interest to do with Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just bought 3 vintage watches will let you know how they are when I get them paid £24 including postage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just bought 3 vintage watches will let you know how they are when I get them paid £24 including postage


which ones mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

All watches working trafalgar needs clean others run well


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya guys, just on my way to work. Last night then two weeks off !
Wearing the Archy tonight it's been ages since it had any wrist time.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> All watches working trafalgar needs clean others run well


love the adrem auto. mate if it's working you got a bargain mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> love the adrem auto. mate if it's working you got a bargain mate


 seller says the first 2 runs well the trafalger runs but could do with a service


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> seller says the first 2 runs well the trafalger runs but could do with a service


 well you got lucky there mate swiss made 70's watch auto movement what's not to like it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted before, just seen it on EM's FB page

issue 16 - Russian pilot









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, just seen it on EM's FB page
> 
> issue 16 - Russian pilot
> 
> ...


 I like the hands but the face looks as if it was drawn on


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like the hands but the face looks as if it was drawn on


 lol I was thinking the same thing


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> I like the hands but the face looks as if it was drawn on


Also a bit hard to see the hours at first glance. Still, they're showing us what's coming. I'd like to see them put the next ten up so we can plan ahead.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

It seems like anyone who comes in contact with Sylvester Stallone begins to wear Panerai watches, ha. I just watched an interview that Terry Crews did talking about people he'd like to see in a future ........... movie and he's wearing a huge Panerai (one of the 60mm's I'd assume). Jason Statham wears one in the Transporter movies too.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not in my movie 60mm peanuts compaired to mine


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Also a bit hard to see the hours at first glance. Still, they're showing us what's coming. I'd like to see them put the next ten up so we can plan ahead.


I was thinking maybe the reason they haven't yet is because they're having to revise so many after the fake sub dial debacle.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> It seems like anyone who comes in contact with Sylvester Stallone begins to wear Panerai watches, ha. I just watched an interview that Terry Crews did talking about people he'd like to see in a future ........... movie and he's wearing a huge Panerai (one of the 60mm's I'd assume). Jason Statham wears one in the Transporter movies too.


Dolph Lundgren's wearing a Panerai in ........... 3 too. As is Schwarzenegger, but no prizes for guessing who gave him his.
Just hope Stallone's getting commission from OP for all the lost sales while he's giving em away.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Tis rather odd. I was thinking Luc Besson being the link, but Besson didn't get involved with Stallone until after Transporter came out in 02.
> I hope Stallone's getting commission from OP.
> 
> PS You forgot to add Shwarzenegger to that list. He has a Panerai too. Guess where his came from?
> ...


That list includes Damien Hurst as a fine artist, we clearly cant trust a word of it!!!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just been up browsing the tinternet and found this little nugget. Following on from the Panerais in the movies, I ended up reading up on Jason Statham, then onto Lock Stock, and obviously onto Lenny McLean, who is mentioned as being in The Fifth Element.
So onto the wikipedia page I go for Fifth Element, and I find that the guests to the premiere at Cannes were all given "Fifth Element" Swatches, which were their entry tickets.
And they're on eBay. And not that expensive, either.
fifth element swatch | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just been up browsing the tinternet and found this little nugget. Following on from the Panerais in the movies, I ended up reading up on Jason Statham, then onto Lock Stock, and obviously onto Lenny McLean, who is mentioned as being in The Fifth Element.
> So onto the wikipedia page I go for Fifth Element, and I find that the guests to the premiere at Cannes were all given "Fifth Element" Swatches, which were their entry tickets.
> And they're on eBay. And not that expensive, either.
> fifth element swatch | eBay
> ...


those watches are wrong there should have been four stones and the hot milla jovovich in the centre ?  not three stones 

1 water 
2 earth
3 wind
4 fire
5 milla jovovich
fifth element do you get it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I need an other watch case


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still wearing my sterile sub


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

A bit of bike maintenance for my good lady this morning, so it's the MWC subby for me, don't care if it gets dinged. Result was one split inner tube and a dodgy valve, so salvaged the good valve off the duff inner tube, and sorted.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> I need an other watch case


Check this one out mate, iv got the 5 slot version, lovely looking box

High Quality Wooden Watch Display Storage Box Chest Jewellery Case Organiser -W8 | eBay

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

You may already know this, Smith's are giving away a 20% off voucher at the moment, valid until the end of August. Would be worth grabbing by anyone planning on buying the MWC special subby on the 21st.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Check this one out mate, iv got the 5 slot version, lovely looking box
> 
> High Quality Wooden Watch Display Storage Box Chest Jewellery Case Organiser -W8 | eBay
> 
> chico


Was going to get 40 watch case from 117 but splashed out last niight and have two others on the go go at the moment


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> You may already know this, Smith's are giving away a 20% off voucher at the moment, valid until the end of August. Would be worth grabbing by anyone planning on buying the MWC special subby on the 21st.


Do you have to buy something or are they just giving them away?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

My good lady has just gave me a belated birthday present, 2 tickets for the australian pink floyd show!! wot a gal! lol

for all you floyd fans, aussie floyd at the albert hall






chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I lke it a lot


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Do you have to buy something or are they just giving them away?


Sorry, you have to buy something, even a newspaper will do.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> I lke it a lot


This will be my 6th time seeing them mate, if you get the chance they are not to be missed, absolutely fantastic!!

tickets are for the hydro next february

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Sorry, you have to buy something, even a newspaper will do.


Still a good deal


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think I need to get a Citizen watch.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all. Postie brought my Dongfeng watch this morning. Rather nice I think. Problem is it's got 19mm lugs which I don't have so it's on a 18 for now.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I think I need to get a Citizen watch.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


What you got in mind?

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What you got in mind?
> 
> Chico


Lol I don't know..never had a citizen. .Feel I should have at least one..do you have any bud?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think I need to get a Citizen watch.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


new or old if old take a look at zhk_119 on the bay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Afternoon all. Postie brought my Dongfeng watch this morning. Rather nice I think. Problem is it's got 19mm lugs which I don't have so it's on a 18 for now.
> View attachment 1590878


I might have a strap that would fit so you don't see the spring bar


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think I need to get a Citizen watch.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Ecodrives are great








My pictures are rubbish. I did have a better one.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Or there is always the extreme end


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Lol I don't know..never had a citizen. .Feel I should have at least one..do you have any bud?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No yet mate but i've got a few saved in my "maybe one day" folder

























chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Or there is always the extreme end


I don't think my wrist or my wallet could carry that one off..is nice though 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Almac said:


> Afternoon all. Postie brought my Dongfeng watch this morning. Rather nice I think. Problem is it's got 19mm lugs which I don't have so it's on a 18 for now.
> View attachment 1590878


Nice Almac, what about this strap? i was watching it for my tissot which is 19mm as well

CHIMAERA 19mm Genuine Leather Watch Band Strap&Deployment For TISSOT Le Locle | eBay









chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I don't think my wrist or my wallet could carry that one off..is nice though
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Is that the African warlord model?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Is that the African warlord model?


That's the new ecozilla. .depth gauge built it..very busy dial lol. .seems to be a citizen feature?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's the new ecozilla. .depth gauge built it..very busy dial lol. .seems to be a citizen feature?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Not always. 








Prices and styles suitable for all (low commission rates). Other watch brands are available


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how about we go old school


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think I need to get a Citizen watch.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I have a few of those too! ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice Almac, what about this strap? i was watching it for my tissot which is 19mm as well
> 
> CHIMAERA 19mm Genuine Leather Watch Band Strap&Deployment For TISSOT Le Locle | eBay
> 
> ...


The blue strap came from geckota today, 








A bit longer than some other straps too!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> The blue strap came from geckota today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, nice shade of blue, hows the yellow stitching now you've got it on?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks good mate, nice shade of blue, hows the yellow stitching now you've got it on?
> 
> chico


it's all a bit lighter than it looks on a screen, the yellow is certainly bright lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about we go old school


Which model is that mate?

Edit. A bull head 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Which model is that mate?
> 
> Edit. A bull head
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yep 

p.s Vintage Citizen 23 jewels Chronograph Bullhead/panda Automatic watch 8110A


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Just picked up both of those, brand new, for €5. Saved myself €65+ compared to buying them in Easons, ha.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey sharky & chico one more for your collection it's on ads for e 150 but you can haggle the price if you want lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky & chico one more for your collection it's on ads for e 150 but you can haggle the price if you want lol


Did you see the lad selling the 1st gen black monster for €210..claiming it's very rare lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you see the lad selling the 1st gen black monster for €210..claiming it's very rare lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


no but I will have a look. theirs too I'm temp with I was going to p.m you later over them


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


>


Really like that strap - can I ask the make / seller?

Phil


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Like the DongFeng - congrats!
Re Citizen 8110 chronos:
http://vintagecitizenwatches.com/2013/12/24/citizen-bullhead-chronograph-67-9356/
http://sweep-hand.org/citizens-vintage-chronographs/








Mine, 67-9119, £140 from memory


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

phil.waters.146 said:


> Really like that strap - can I ask the make / seller?
> 
> Phil


don't no were sharky got his from but you have two ebay sellers here 

Diloy Genuine Leather Perforated Racing Watch Strap with Choice of Colour & Size

18mm Black Quality Leather Red Stitching Padded Watch Strap With 2 Spring Bar

both of those are in America but are super cheap 

and this it's slightly different but in the uk 

Black Rally carbon fibre leather watch strap + coloured stitch. 18mm to 24mm


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Just picked up both of those, brand new, for €5. Saved myself €65+ compared to buying them in Easons, ha.


Great deal on the ending to an even better series


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

phil.waters.146 said:


> Really like that strap - can I ask the make / seller?
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil, the strap has the name Shark Army on it, I got it from an ebay seller called 6direct, here's the link, pretty cheap too! 

22mm Original SHARK Red Mesh Permeability Genuine Leather Sport Watch Band Strap | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ryan92084 said:


> Great deal on the ending to an even better series


 Just downloaded 14 books,not read much s/f on my android tablet


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky & chico one more for your collection it's on ads for e 150 but you can haggle the price if you want lol


nice but i prefer the cleaner dial of my pilot, bit pricey as well unless he's throwing in that strap that's next to it!

chico


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Hi Phil, the strap has the name Shark Army on it, I got it from an ebay seller called 6direct, here's the link, pretty cheap too!
> 
> 22mm Original SHARK Red Mesh Permeability Genuine Leather Sport Watch Band Strap | eBay


Thanks for the info 

Phil


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> nice but i prefer the cleaner dial of my pilot, bit pricey as well unless he's throwing in that strap that's next to it!
> 
> chico


he's throwing in 3 straps and a case as well and you can offer a lower amount if you want


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> nice but i prefer the cleaner dial of my pilot, bit pricey as well unless he's throwing in that strap that's next to it!
> 
> chico


Yes the strap too..kain heritage?

Claims it cost him $135..zulu and another strap too

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> he's throwing in 3 straps and a case as well and you can offer a lower amount if you want





pepperami said:


> Yes the strap too..kain heritage?
> 
> Claims it cost him $135..zulu and another strap too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I suppose if you got it for under a ton it could be a nice wee package.

chico


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the offer ITMW. Not sure what colour to get for this watch was thinking a dark brown, but not sure.
Chico that strap you suggested is nice but I'm not sure about croc effect leather. It also costs what I paid for the watch so I was thinking cheaper. I'll keeping looking might even try Timpsons or a jewellers locally.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I suppose if you got it for under a ton it could be a nice wee package.
> 
> chico


well e 150 works out to about £119 so yeah you could probably get it for e 130 easy I would have thought


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Thanks for the offer ITMW. Not sure what colour to get for this watch was thinking a dark brown, but not sure.
> Chico that strap you suggested is nice but I'm not sure about croc effect leather. It also costs what I paid for the watch so I was thinking cheaper. I'll keeping looking might even try Timpsons or a jewellers locally.


well I will have a look tomorrow thro my straps I should have two that came of mine when I put them in to display case so I should have some thing to fit if you need it mate


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I will have a look tomorrow thro my straps I should have two that came of mine when I put them in to display case so I should have some thing to fit if you need it mate


Thanks ITMW wouldn't want to put you to any bother though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Thanks ITMW wouldn't want to put you to any bother though.


 no worries I will take a look tomorrow for you


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been out bid on one item but they put false wording on the item although I would still have bought it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been out bid on one item but they put false wording on the item although I would still have bought it


 don't get you  p.m the link I will have a look for you mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't get you  p.m the link I will have a look for you mate


 its ok It was a the other mwc watch co said it was genuine british military issue but that is not the case


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> its ok It was a the other mwc watch co said it was genuine british military issue but that is not the case


 I thought oh'd had one for sale I don't know if she sold it thou I think it was a fair price I can look thro my pm and check the price


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought oh'd had one for sale I don't know if she sold it thou I think it was a fair price I can look thro my pm and check the price


 this one they cant get the battery in to check if it works


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> this one they cant get the battery in to check if it works


I won't swear to it but I think oh'd one was mech  why not is it the wrong size ? it should be the easier to change it's like a swatch battery you take the cover of with a five pence piece 

I would say they have the wrong batt I would have said it would be a 377 or a 392


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mine's quartz & still available. Pvd and tritium tubes 
I'm at work at the mo and have managed to 'reorganise' my pics so they're not to hand on my phone..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Mine's quartz & still available. Pvd and tritium tubes
> I'm at work at the mo and have managed to 'reorganise' my pics so they're not to hand on my phone..


would you like me cut It out of the set of pics and post for you  and don't it take a ag7 ? 

and have you still got the Ginsbo ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> this one they cant get the battery in to check if it works


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I need to get a watch box does anyone have a link to cheap ones that look ok?

I might try ro make one myself but if I can get something cheap that would be easier


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I need to get a watch box does anyone have a link to cheap ones that look ok?
> 
> I might try ro make one myself but if I can get something cheap that would be easier


I use the standard eBay/Amazon 10 watch box in faux leather for about £12. I have two, they are fine.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I need to get a watch box does anyone have a link to cheap ones that look ok?
> 
> I might try ro make one myself but if I can get something cheap that would be easier


I have one of these, £12 for 12 watches.

Faux Leather Watch Case Organiser Bracelet Storage Display Box Pillows Glass Top | eBay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just started scouring ebay for my next watch and ended up trawling through all the vostok amphibians! there are some really nice designs and I even got the wife saying ooh thats nice so that'll help when it comes time to pull the trigger lol

I like this


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers, is, that would be cool (I'll resurface tomorrow afternoon 
And yes, still got the Ginsbo
(what possessed me to reorganise my pix?! I've now got 50 million on my PC (many duplicates) to sort out, and no useful one on my phone, where I mostly post from. Ho hum)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, is, that would be cool (I'll resurface tomorrow afternoon
> And yes, still got the Ginsbo
> (what possessed me to reorganise my pix?! I've now got 50 million on my PC (many duplicates) to sort out, and no useful one on my phone, where I mostly post from. Ho hum)


cool here's the mwc of oh'd nice ant it 

and I will pm about the ginsbo


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Good morning all, here's wishing you all a restful and enjoyable day.

Just put my new £3.67 stainless steel deployment strap on the MWC subby, and to be fair, this is pretty good for under four quid, including postage. Solid links, with split pins, not solid ends. To be honest, it was a blooming ..... to get the spring bars on, so the subby shall remain so for a while to come!

The construction is fascinating, see that the centre links are brushed with a polished edge? Well, they aren't. The polished portion is a separate piece of steel, see second photo, amazing metalworking.

I'm pleased with this, and not just at the price.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Good morning all, here's wishing you all a restful and enjoyable day.
> 
> Just put my new £3.67 stainless steel deployment strap on the MWC subby, and to be fair, this is pretty good for under four quid, including postage. Solid links, with split pins, not solid ends. To be honest, it was a blooming ..... to get the spring bars on, so the subby shall remain so for a while to come!
> 
> ...


I like that, can you send me a link, I might get one myself


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all, pi**ing down up here so on with the solar!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Morning all, pi**ing down up here so on with the solar!


Is quite chilly here too..windy and set to rain!

Hence the jumper lol..oh and the Ray










How do definitively tell a k monster from a J. .Anyone know. .I know J's mostly have Arabic dates as well as English. .is there a Japan movt. On the dial?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Building a wardrobe today A two man lob for 2 hours a one man job for me ten hours and plenty left over at the end


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I like that, can you send me a link, I might get one myself


Here you go mike

Men Women 20mm Silver Steel Watch Band Strap Bracelet Curved End Hot | eBay

It's even cheaper now.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Duplicate post

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is quite chilly here too..windy and set to rain!
> 
> Hence the jumper lol..oh and the Ray
> 
> ...


Edit: made in Japan between the 6 and 8 hour markers 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Here you go mike
> 
> Men Women 20mm Silver Steel Watch Band Strap Bracelet Curved End Hot | eBay
> 
> It's even cheaper now.


Thanks that is great value, I might well pick one up for that price


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Thanks that is great value, I might well pick one up for that price


I wore it doing the ironing this morning, very comfortable.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I wore it doing the ironing this morning, very comfortable.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Edit: made in Japan between the 6 and 8 hour markers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505












Like that


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Like that


Aye that's it. .almost the same on the monster 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

K model has 'japan mov't' and French not







Arabic date wheel. Basically the same, although some people feel made in Japan is better than Malaysia I cannot tell any difference.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> K model has 'japan mov't' and French not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the only difference is price and perhaps resale value

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Aye that's it. .almost the same on the monster
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


My monster must be the K version as it doesn't have japan on it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My monster must be the K version as it doesn't have japan on it


Doesn't make any difference all made by robots 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Doesn't make any difference all made by robots
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah that's true enough lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I wouldn't pay more for a J version, but it understand why some people would. The same people who wouldn't buy cheap Chinese watches like we do!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I wouldn't pay more for a J version, but it understand why some people would. The same people who wouldn't buy cheap Chinese watches like we do!


And we can get as much pleasure as anyone with our cheapies. .my recent hmt and bund strap (less than a tenner) has continually made me smile..

I've had great comments in the wild about it..including a Lithuanian guy in work telling me it looks like a gypsies watch lol

Ye don't get comments like that with yer rolex or omegas

I get a kick out of the cheap one off watches. .The blufty is another example 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well almac I got one that might fit here


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I wouldn't pay more for a J version, but it understand why some people would. The same people who wouldn't buy cheap Chinese watches like we do!


I buy both mike, and enjoy them just as much.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I buy both mike, and enjoy them just as much.


What I love about this thread, alone in this forum, is the lack of brand snobbery!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> What I love about this thread, alone in this forum, is the lack of brand snobbery!


speaking of the lack of........I came across this yesdy, I think it's an automatic with Chrono for £25 unless the subs don't work lol

UK Shipping Mens Sport Watch Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Stopwatch Date Gift | eBay


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Morning all, pi**ing down up here so on with the solar!


Snap.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> speaking of the lack of........I came across this yesdy, I think it's an automatic with Chrono for £25 unless the subs don't work lol
> 
> UK Shipping Mens Sport Watch Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Stopwatch Date Gift | eBay


It is definitely not an automatic Chrono for that price, the Asian copy of the 7750 movement is the only automatic Chrono coming out of China and you can't get one that cheap. I expect it is like the Jaragar, where they advance with days, or they are glued on. A step above EM's painted on, I grant you!

I have had my eyes on some of the Quartz ones from Bluesky537, look like Parnises but with Chrono etc.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ITMW, check your PM box mate.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It is definitely not an automatic Chrono for that price, the Asian copy of the 7750 movement is the only automatic Chrono coming out of China and you can't get one that cheap. I expect it is like the Jaragar, where they advance with days, or they are glued on. A step above EM's painted on, I grant you!
> 
> I have had my eyes on some of the Quartz ones from Bluesky537, look like Parnises but with Chrono etc.


they're deffo not glued on as some of the pics show the hands have moved but the markings on the dials don't relate to dates or days etc


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

[Dunkleman] was here.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> they're deffo not glued on as some of the pics show the hands have moved but the markings on the dials don't relate to dates or days etc


Maybe we should get one to see. I am 100 percent sure it is not an automatic chronograph, though, or there would be loads of them on the bay... (Goes to check, cos that would be cool if it does have working chrono functions!)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Maybe we should get one to see. I am 100 percent sure it is not an automatic chronograph, though, or there would be loads of them on the bay... (Goes to check, cos that would be cool if it does have working chrono functions!)


just bought one out of curiosity, will let you know ;-) maybe it has a hidden battery and the auto is fake! lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> they're deffo not glued on as some of the pics show the hands have moved but the markings on the dials don't relate to dates or days etc


Check this one out, it has a 'TaGhymeyer'!!!

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...5700&ppath=34339:130591&sku=34339:130591&ug=#


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

[SUB][/SUB]Hey I'm new to this thread. Thought I would introduce myself.

Betty Pain.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

James_ said:


> [SUB][/SUB]Hey I'm new to this thread. Thought I would introduce myself.
> 
> Betty Pain.


Hi James welcome to the thread mate. What's your favourite biscuit ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> Check this one out, it has a 'TaGhymeyer'!!!


You can read chinese from that? all I got was strange characters.

Not sure I liked the top bit of the advert. Looked like it was mocking.....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

BigBandito said:


> [Dunkleman] was here.


 Kilroy was here


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

James_ said:


> [SUB][/SUB]Hey I'm new to this thread. Thought I would introduce myself.
> 
> Betty Pain.


Hi James. Welcome.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

James_ said:


> Hey I'm new to this thread. Thought I would introduce myself.
> 
> Betty Pain.


Hey James, welcome to the thread mate.

Chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

James_ said:


> [SUB][/SUB]Hey I'm new to this thread. Thought I would introduce myself.
> 
> Betty Pain.


Welcome James, have you bought any of the MWC watches, or just here for the biscuits and banter?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> just bought one out of curiosity, will let you know ;-) maybe it has a hidden battery and the auto is fake! lol


That's a nice looking chrono sharky, I have a fossil twist where the quartz movement runs the hour and minute hands, but it has a winding rotor to run the sweeping seconds hand, could be similar?

















Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's a nice looking chrono sharky, I have a fossil twist where the quartz movement runs the hour and minute hands, but it has a winding rotor to run the sweeping seconds hand, could be similar?
> 
> View attachment 1592014
> 
> ...


could be! the view from the back looks interesting, the movement and rotor all look to be black! we'll see ;-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi James, you're very welcome!
Not sure they have biccies and banter where you're from - try 'cookies and busting your balls'
This seems so wrong as I type it, lol
Banter (urban dictionary):
'Supple term used to describe activities or chat that is playful, intelligent and original. Banter is something you either posses or lack, there is no middle ground. It is also something inherently English, stemming as it does from traditional hi-jinks and tomfoolery of British yesteryear.
"You, sir, are drunk" 

"Maybe so but you are ugly and I will be sober in the morning" 

"Good banter sir"'


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey od hows part 2 of the list coming along?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi blanchy (autocorrect tried to sneak in 'Blanche' there, lol)
I've done most of the pics. I'm on nights tonight (advantage of sleeping all day is that I've missed the crap weather), so once I come to tomorrow I will finish it and send it out, I promise


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi blanchy (autocorrect tried to sneak in 'Blanche' there, lol)
> I've done most of the pics. I'm on nights tonight (advantage of sleeping all day is that I've missed the crap weather), so once I come to tomorrow I will finish it and send it out, I promise


I p.m you about the ginsbo


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

PMed you back, is!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Finished the wardrobe now to fill it with the wifes stuff and a hanger with one suit for me It took me half the time I stated


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well done, smeagal! Hope you're enjoying a well deserved cuppa.
Isn't that always the way? I'm not a clothes horse either, and I'm lucky if I use more than 3 inches of hanger rail (and that's pretty much all work gear)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Finished the wardrobe now to fill it with the wifes stuff and a hanger with one suit for me It took me half the time I stated


if you live a bit closer I would have come and helped I love building flat packs I sometimes even read the instructions first lol but not often it takes the fun out of It haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Finished the wardrobe now to fill it with the wifes stuff and a hanger with one suit for me It took me half the time I stated


Nothing went out the window? I've had many bad experiences with flat pack furniture! 1 was with a medicine cabinet that so incredibly complex that the only solution was to take it out back and smash it to pieces with a hammer. .my missus leaves when I'm assembling stuff..blanchy I blame ikea for many of my rants lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I like putting flat packs together. Rarely bother with the instructions though, ha. I've done so many of them now, and they're all much the same. I've put 3 weights benches together, because when my cousins saw mine they wanted one of their own and I forgot to mention they came flat packed, ha. 

I'm convinced they put spare parts in to mess with you though....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I like putting flat packs together. Rarely bother with the instructions though, ha. I've done so many of them now, and they're all much the same. I've put 3 weights benches together, because when my cousins saw mine they wanted one of their own and I forgot to mention they came flat packed, ha.
> 
> I'm convinced they put spare parts in to mess with you though....


Spare parts I can handle it's when they miss something out of the pack that really gets me raging.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The absolute worst thing is getting more than half way through and realising you've done something wrong..and your missus asks you why you didn't use the instructions haha

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Spare parts I can handle it's when they miss something out of the pack that really gets me raging.


I've never had that. One of the weights benches came with no Allen-key or spanners to tighten up the nuts, and I didn't bring tools because the other benches had them and I assumed that one would too. Still got it together, but it was quite unsafe for use....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Spare parts I can handle it's when they miss something out of the pack that really gets me raging.


lol when ever I get rid of old flat pack furniture I always keep all the woodscrews and Alan screws and all the their bit just In case lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

One of my favourite April Fool's Day jokes, courtesy of IKEA.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I like building flat pack furniture. ...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I used to build displays when I worked at B&Q. I now detest flat packs, nothing but memories of work!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

You should try Argos furniture, it's a breeze to assemble. It's Argosworld in my home.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You should try Argos furniture, it's a breeze to assemble. It's Argosworld in my home.


yes but let's not talk about how good their delivery's is hmmm or I might start to swear


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes but let's not talk about how good their delivery's is hmmm or I might start to swear


Argos managed to deliver a bed and a mattress to me on the same day. Mattress at 8am, bed at 6pm. Why not put them on the same van?

In other news, I am just finalising a trade deal for my Revue Thommen. Possibly swapping it for a Seiko Sumo! That is tremendously exciting, as I live Seikos.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Argos managed to deliver a bed and a mattress to me on the same day. Mattress at 8am, bed at 6pm. Why not put them on the same van?
> 
> In other news, I am just finalising a trade deal for my Revue Thommen. Possibly swapping it for a Seiko Sumo! That is tremendously exciting, as I live Seikos.


Nice! Hope it works out bud!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Argos managed to deliver a bed and a mattress to me on the same day. Mattress at 8am, bed at 6pm. Why not put them on the same van?
> 
> In other news, I am just finalising a trade deal for my Revue Thommen. Possibly swapping it for a Seiko Sumo! That is tremendously exciting, as I live Seikos.


 Are you wrestling with the idea


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I wonder which watch to wear Soki or casio I know a casoki and I have been wearing it all day


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Argos managed to deliver a bed and a mattress to me on the same day. Mattress at 8am, bed at 6pm. Why not put them on the same van?
> 
> In other news, I am just finalising a trade deal for my Revue Thommen. Possibly swapping it for a Seiko Sumo! That is tremendously exciting, as I live Seikos.


I'd never heard of a sumo until you just mentioned them so I thought I'd have a look, they're a bit of alright, plenty of wrist shots if you do git it Mike


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd never heard of a sumo until you just mentioned them so I thought I'd have a look, they're a bit of alright, plenty of wrist shots if you do git it Mike


Yeah, they are like the posh version of the Seiko 5 I currently have. The RT was too big and chunky and top heavy, the Sumo is a little smaller, but has a much thinner bracelet, and a more streamlined shape.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd never heard of a sumo until you just mentioned them so I thought I'd have a look, they're a bit of alright, plenty of wrist shots if you do git it Mike


The sumo refers to the fat hands 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The sumo refers to the fat hands
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Mini Sumo:


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Mini Sumo:


Yeah the sumo is the natural seiko diver step up following the entry level..would be awesome to see someone from the thread get one!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah, they are like the posh version of the Seiko 5 I currently have. The RT was too big and chunky and top heavy, the Sumo is a little smaller, but has a much thinner bracelet, and a more streamlined shape.


You know what I think (and probably Sharky as well) it would look great on a shark mesh ! ;-)


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well almac I got one that might fit here


Thanks ITMW will send pm


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Just checking. But am I wrong to be seriously badly wanting one of these.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Just checking. But am I wrong to be seriously badly wanting one of these.


Nope there's nothing wrong with you . Now I want one as well !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Nope there's nothing wrong with you . Now I want one as well !


Plus 1


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Just checking. But am I wrong to be seriously badly wanting one of these.


not at all! I saw one like that yesterday on facebook I think! very nice indeed ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> The sumo refers to the fat hands
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I never knew that! I just assumed the it was called the Sumo because it was maybe bigger and perhaps more squat than a Skx007. Isn't it cool how the Seiko community have come up with all these great nicknames for these watches. By the way I take it you also know the other name for this watch, 'The camel toe'...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Just checking. But am I wrong to be seriously badly wanting one of these.


I think it would be wrong not to want one 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I never knew that! I just assumed the it was called the Sumo because it was maybe bigger and perhaps more squat than a Skx007. Isn't it cool how the Seiko community have come up with all these great nicknames for these watches. By the way I take it you also know the other name for this watch, 'The camel toe'...


That's what I thought it referred to..The samurai has thin, sword like hands.the sumo fat hands...though I have been known to be wrong on many occasions .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Plus 1


plus 2


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I never knew that! I just assumed the it was called the Sumo because it was maybe bigger and perhaps more squat than a Skx007. Isn't it cool how the Seiko community have come up with all these great nicknames for these watches. By the way I take it you also know the other name for this watch, 'The camel toe'...


I think you could be right about the sumo..We live and learn 

it is cool how these nicknames came about. Citizen and Orient have them too and they slot in perfectly for searching etc.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I think you could be right about the sumo..We live and learn
> 
> it is cool how these nicknames came about. Citizen and Orient have them too and they slot in perfectly for searching etc.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Maybe we were both wrong. I've just read a thread that the Sumo got it's name because the 12 marker looks like a Sumo from the waist down.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Maybe we were both wrong. I've just read a thread that the Sumo got it's name because the 12 marker looks like a Sumo from the waist down.


I guess that could explain the camel toe theory too lol! :-x


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Ah well, Sumo trade not happening. After spending two days coaxing me into a trade the other party has decided to sell instead, unless I make an offer to buy. Smells like a scam, so I'm out!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone here got a bagelsport ? What's the build quality and the lume like before I pull the trigger on one.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anyone here got a bagelsport ? What's the build quality and the lume like before I pull the trigger on one.


Build quality great, lume non existent.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Have you got the crazily bright moon in the UK tonight too?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anyone here got a bagelsport ? What's the build quality and the lume like before I pull the trigger on one.


this may come as no surprise but I've got one lol. the build is pretty good, stainless case, solid link bracelet, definite improvement on the soki. the lume on mine isn't great, it looks good but doesn't last long. mine is the Daytona


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> this may come as no surprise but I've got one lol. the build is pretty good, stainless case, solid link bracelet, definite improvement on the soki. the lume on mine isn't great, it looks good but doesn't last long. mine is the Daytona


Got a pic mate ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Have you got the crazily bright moon in the UK tonight too?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yes, on the other side of the cloud and rain


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought I'd left the back garden light on lol. .yet another reminder the grass needs cutting..pic doesn't do it justice










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yes, on the other side of the cloud and rain


Yeah you can't see anything here for the sheeting rain and cloud cover either.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah you can't see anything here for the sheeting rain and cloud cover either.


Yes we've got clear skies and bright moon here in Bedford. Oh, and horizontal plants, too.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Got a pic mate ?


Yeah sure,


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yeah sure,


That's nice mate, and on a shark mesh as well lol ! ;-)
Right I'm off to the bay to order the bagel sub.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

You lads are up late! I'm on the evening shift tomorrow. Pale rider is just starting on Irish TV. .have cracked opened a Guinness and everyone (including the pooches) are sleeping..peace at last 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You lads are up late! I'm on the evening shift tomorrow. Pale rider is just starting on Irish TV. .have cracked opened a Guinness and everyone (including the pooches) are sleeping..peace at last
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'm off for a fortnight but being on regular nights I'm wide awake now ! Just having a beer and watching a film I recorded the other night (the eagle).


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I thought I'd left the back garden light on lol. .yet another reminder the grass needs cutting..pic doesn't do it justice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's nice mate, and on a shark mesh as well lol ! ;-)
> Right I'm off to the bay to order the bagel sub.


I was thinking of getting the full set lol, av you found the seller selling them at £23 ish?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm off for a fortnight but being on regular nights I'm wide awake now ! Just having a beer and watching a film I recorded the other night (the eagle).


That was on ch4 earlier.seen it before. Isn't a bad film

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> View attachment 1592489


Awesone pic that sharky!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was thinking of getting the full set lol, av you found the seller selling them at £23 ish?


Yeah mike pm'd me a link to the seller. Can't go wrong for that price even if it is being posted from Hong Kong but it's better than paying the £45 asking price I've seen them go for on eBay.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That was on ch4 earlier.seen it before. Isn't a bad film
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah it's definitely watchable and there's sod all else on at the moment. Thank god for TiVo !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Well that's the bagel ordered now for the agonising wait !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well that's the bagel ordered now for the agonising wait !


you know, most things I've ordered from china lately have been here in less than 10 days! one actually only took 6 days from despatch!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you know, most things I've ordered from china lately have been here in less than 10 days! one actually only took 6 days from despatch!


Fingers crossed for that then


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey, like the new avatar, WS!
Yes, the moon was madly bright in the Midlands. Made night flying a breeze


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

And the wind? It was a bit gusty here.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> View attachment 1592489


is it just me lol or does every one want to howl at the moon lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey morning all  hey w.s which one did you get mate ?  I will wear mine today I think mate


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> is it just me lol or does every one want to howl at the moon lol


I have a biscuit for that....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I have a biscuit for that....
> 
> View attachment 1592758


lol I use to eat them when I was giving up smoking hang on a minute no that was a film lol hehe but which one hmmm


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I use to eat them when I was giving up smoking hang on a minute no that was a film lol hehe but which one hmmm


that would be Riggs in Lethal Weapon? ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that would be Riggs in Lethal Weapon? ;-)


 I think he's still eating them in lethal weapon 2 lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> And the wind? It was a bit gusty here.


Yes, it was a bit breezy, lol. Flew at 100mph going north, 170mph going south with the wind behind us


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

New 1963 re-issue project starting

Expression of interest in my NEW 1963 Chronograph Reissue

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey morning all  hey w.s which one did you get mate ?  I will wear mine today I think mate


This was the one;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271453225439

Thanks to Mike for the link.

I paid for it at about 01:30 and an hour later it was marked as shipped !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> This was the one;
> 
> Luxury Automatic Mechanical Date Stainless Steel Mens Wrist Watch Gift New | eBay
> 
> ...


that's the best time to buy from china! that'll be about 9.30 am when they are all awake and busy working away getting orders out lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> This was the one;
> 
> Luxury Automatic Mechanical Date Stainless Steel Mens Wrist Watch Gift New | eBay
> 
> ...


looks to be the same as mine mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning all..surprise package this morning! My good pal itmy sent me a gorgeous brown croc..huge thanks mate and a big shout to chico for recommending this combo. .is like a whole new watch. .very happy 





































Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Good morning all..surprise package this morning! My good pal itmy sent me a gorgeous brown croc..huge thanks mate and a big shout to chico for recommending this combo. .is like a whole new watch. .very happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks superb pep, enjoy your *new *watch mate!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you guys seen this thread?

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1068965

The one watch for a week club. Basically the watch you are wearing today you wear exclusively for the whole of this week. I'm going to wear this G-Shock Mudman, any of you guys up for the week long challenge as well? I think OhDark30 is already in.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have you guys seen this thread?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1068965
> 
> The one watch for a week club. Basically the watch you are wearing today you wear exclusively for the whole of this week. I'm going to wear this G-Shock Mudman, any of you guys up for the week long challenge as well? I think OhDark30 is already in.


Wow that would be hard to do lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have you guys seen this thread?
> 
> The One Watch a Week club!
> 
> The one watch for a week club. Basically the watch you are wearing today you wear exclusively for the whole of this week. I'm going to wear this G-Shock Mudman, any of you guys up for the week long challenge as well? I think OhDark30 is already in.


I don't think I could do it! I usually wear 2 watches per day lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't think I could do it! I usually wear 2 watches per day lol


If I notice a watch in my drawer that's been sitting there too long I need to wear it or I feel I wasted money 

Would never be able to sign up to this.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

hey guys, if you're waiting for a parcel don't forget to look everywhere!

Delivery driver leaves parcel stuck on a roof | Meridian - ITV News


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

got a question if some one said the movement holder missing two legs what would you think they meant ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got a question if some one said the movement holder missing two legs what would you think they meant ?


Do they mean on the back of the face there are some pegs that the movement fixes to ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Do they mean on the back of the face there are some pegs that the movement fixes to ?


 I don't know as that I would call that dial pin because you pin the dial to the movement by two screws ? .. and the hands seem to be attached so it say's it loose in the case but it don't look loose I thought they maybe talking about the space in the back to keep the movement in position maybe ?  not fuss to it was a bonus one if you look at It that way I wanted the sekonda and swatch so was going to fix the other if I could then flip them and see if I could come out on top lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Sat bored in Dr's waiting room, thought I'd show you what watch I'm wearing


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Sat bored in Dr's waiting room, thought I'd show you what watch I'm wearing


Probably a dumb question but what is the button for on an orient ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this one has gone over what I wanted to pay but some one else mite still want to take a punt at it 

Vintage Tudor Rolex Watch | eBay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Probably a dumb question but what is the button for on an orient ?


The top one is for changing the day


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Probably a dumb question but what is the button for on an orient ?


 i'm guessing a light like the mdv 1054 

got it wrong again haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> i'm guessing a light like the mdv 1054


No mate, it's for changing the day ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

LOL ! Everyone remember tin foil hat guy ? Well check out these two nutters....................


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning folks!
I'm about to crash and burn out of the one watch a week thread, less than 5 seconds after waking up this morning
I thought - bugger! I normally wear some of the fun stuff after my relatively sober work watches
Boils down to this








or this








Ah, sod it!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning folks!
> I'm about to crash and burn out of the one watch a week thread, less than 5 seconds after waking up this morning
> I thought - bugger! I normally wear some of the fun stuff after my relatively sober work watches
> Boils down to this
> ...


I think I could wear that for a week none stop mate do you want to send it to me and I will see hehe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

for those that like my yema here one up for sale 

Desirable vintage Yema Sous Marine divers windup watch | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No mate, it's for changing the day ;-)


do you lock it once you set the date or can it get knock and then the date get changes ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> do you lock it once you set the date or can it get knock and then the date get changes ?


Yeah its a screw down crown mate

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah its a screw down crown mate
> 
> chico


 so if the button get pressed it won't do anything then I got a couple that if they get knocked it changes the date or day and I was look to get a ray at some point if I saw one and that would be a turn off it that happen


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so if the button get pressed it won't do anything then I got a couple that if they get knocked it changes the date or day and I was look to get a ray at some point if I saw one and that would be a turn off it that happen


I'm sure it's the same as the chrono buttons on the solar, once they are screwed down they cant be pressed.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so if the button get pressed it won't do anything then I got a couple that if they get knocked it changes the date or day and I was look to get a ray at some point if I saw one and that would be a turn off it that happen


Chico's right, the outer part unscrews to allow the button to be pressed just like the solar chrono buttons


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone im wearing my fanty in work today









I love the look of it on a bracelet. You can see the worn crown in the pic lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone im wearing my fanty in work today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remind me next time I'm sending anything over to you and I will send you a crown to replace it


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> remind me next time I'm sending anything over to you and I will send you a crown to replace it


Thanks man

I dont mind the look of the crown bit it puts a mark on the back of my hand lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I made the mistake of joining the Affordable and Military Watch and Seiko and Grand Seiko groups on Facebook. Mistake because I'm now being bombarded with pictures of gorgeous watches, which I'm trying so hard to resist! I think I'd better leave the groups before I buy anything else.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I made the mistake of joining the Affordable and Military Watch and Seiko and Grand Seiko groups on Facebook. Mistake because I'm now being bombarded with pictures of gorgeous watches, which I'm trying so hard to resist! I think I'd better leave the groups before I buy anything else.


Do you have links to the groups?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Do you have links to the groups?


I have had to stop notifications from the divers group for the same reason!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have had to stop notifications from the divers group for the same reason!


I didn't apply to the diver's group, I thought the risk of those prices would induce brain damage


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi James welcome to the thread mate. What's your favourite biscuit ?


At the moment it's Fox's chunky cookies nut and raisin topped with chocolate. I also like Tesco finest wheat and gluten free triple chocolate cookies.

I really should have biscuits listed on my interests on my profile.



chicolabronse said:


> Hey James, welcome to the thread mate.
> 
> Chico


Thanks. We should arrange a Scotland meet up.



theoldwoman said:


> Welcome James, have you bought any of the MWC watches, or just here for the biscuits and banter?


Thanks. Nah didn't bother with any of them. Only interested in automatic at the moment. But that new Seiko bullhead quartz seems cool.



OhDark30 said:


> Hi James, you're very welcome!
> Not sure they have biccies and banter where you're from - try 'cookies and busting your balls'
> This seems so wrong as I type it, lol
> Banter (urban dictionary):
> ...


as Chico will tell you, there is no banter in Scotland. We are a sour bunch of bawbags.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nae bother, hen!
I lived a winter in Aberdeen so I can totally see why, lol
Thought you were a Yank for some reason - sorry mate!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Do you have links to the groups?


https://m.facebook.com/groups/206800876146762

Does that work blanchy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Wow that would be hard to do lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I don't know, I normally wear my watches for a week or even two at a time anyway. There was a New Years January Challenge at the start of this year and I wore my Nighthawk for the whole 31 days, no problem.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow that would be hard to do lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Your not kidding. I've changed watches three times today already !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'm now on my 3rd too!
Better go and hide from the people on that thread 
I *can* wear a watch for a while (Strela for 27 days in January) but right now I need fun changes


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all, Blanchy's Fanty on a stainless bracelet got me thinking and as I was bored rigid being off work I was mucking about with straps and tried this


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yeah, I'm now on my 3rd too!
> Better go and hide from the people on that thread
> I *can* wear a watch for a while (Strela for 27 days in January) but right now I need fun changes


I find it depends on what I'm doing. This morning we took the kids shopping and went for some dinner so I wore my jump hour to show it off. Then when we got home the wife and I had some chores to do round the house so I swapped to the eaglemoss froggy so as not to knock or damage the jump hour and now I'm relaxing sat on the sofa in the living room and have swapped to the '63 so I can enjoy watching the light catch the gold numbers and anodised blue hands !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all, Blanchy's Fanty on a stainless bracelet got me thinking and as I was bored rigid being off work I was mucking about with straps and tried this
> View attachment 1593175


Yeah looks good mate. Is that the bracelet from the soki ?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yup, you can gaze at the light on a 63 for hours, it's simply a beautiful thing


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah looks good mate. Is that the bracelet from the soki ?


Yes it's the Soki bracelet well spotted.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got these very quick


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yeah, I'm now on my 3rd too!
> Better go and hide from the people on that thread
> I *can* wear a watch for a while (Strela for 27 days in January) but right now I need fun changes


I've just put my 3rd on too lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got these very quick


deffo liking the adrem


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just put my 3rd on too lol


Same here, and will probably switch to my solar before i go to bed!!! lol

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> deffo liking the adrem


I'm liking the one on the right.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yup, you can gaze at the light on a 63 for hours, it's simply a beautiful thing


Yeah your not wrong. I spend most of my time when I'm wearing it glancing at it at different angles just to catch the light !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm liking the one on the right.


the tefagal now think I have spelt wrong lol yes not bad at all


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the tefagal now think I have spelt wrong lol yes not bad at all


 I like the first one the Hammond as it looks as if it is just out of the box the adrem is not an auto the trafalger is


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like the first one the Hammond as it looks as if it is just out of the box the adrem is not an auto the trafalger is


 I thought the adrem was an auto ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought the adrem was an auto ?


 No just mechanical but in very good nick as seen in photo wearing it now lume is very good for an old watch for what I paid for the 3 watches I think I did ok


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thought l would give this a try


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have you guys seen this thread?
> 
> The One Watch a Week club!
> 
> The one watch for a week club. Basically the watch you are wearing today you wear exclusively for the whole of this week. I'm going to wear this G-Shock Mudman, any of you guys up for the week long challenge as well? I think OhDark30 is already in.


I've been wearing the same watch everyday for about six weeks now so one more should be a breeze )


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

PRS-82 at work today looking at a rough running engine on a DC3


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> PRS-82 at work today looking at a rough running engine on a DC3


You and ohd30 officially have the coolest jobs on the thread !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> You and ohd30 officially have the coolest jobs on the thread !


+1..ultra cool jobs!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Holy ..... Robin Williams has died 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Holy ..... Robin Williams has died
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Just putting the notices up at work. Very sad, one of my comedy heroes.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Just putting the notices up at work. Very sad, one of my comedy heroes.


Suicide. .oh my 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Holy ..... Robin Williams has died
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


what a sad sad day! it just goes to show, all the money, fame and popularity doesn't make you immune to the darker times in your life! he was a legend, R.I.P


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> what a sad sad day! it just goes to show, all the money, fame and popularity doesn't make you immune to the darker times in your life! he was a legend, R.I.P


Absolutely stunned. This is particularly saddening. .really liked him and his movies

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/aug/11/robin-williams-found-dead-suicide


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I only liked mindy not mork still its a shame he was my age to glad l stopped drinking years ago and smoking now


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

David Church said:


> Robin Williams found dead in California home, local police say | Film | theguardian.com


Shazbat! :-(


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Suicide. .oh my
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Oh *****.......I'm lost for words :-(


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Nanu Nanu 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

merlind100 said:


> PRS-82 at work today looking at a rough running engine on a DC3


Hey Merlin is that a MIL 24 hind in the background?? you defo have a cool job!

chico


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Hey Merlin is that a MIL 24 hind in the background?? you defo have a cool job!
> 
> chico


Yes it is but it's not a flyer. The location is Dunsfold in Surrey. Ohd's job is way cooler than mine, I only turn spanners


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

We couldn't fly 'em without you guys, Merlin!
Dunsfold, eh? Do you see much of the air ambo?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Yes it is but it's not a flyer. The location is Dunsfold in Surrey. Ohd's job is way cooler than mine, I only turn spanners


 Do you work for the maps medway air preservation society any vacancies for an old codger like me


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

merlind100 said:


> Yes it is but it's not a flyer. The location is Dunsfold in Surrey. Ohd's job is way cooler than mine, I only turn spanners


I remember rambo taking one out with his bow & arrow!! lol

chico


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> We couldn't fly 'em without you guys, Merlin!
> Dunsfold, eh? Do you see much of the air ambo?


And if £**&y pilots didn't break them all the time I'd have nothing to do 
The Ambo hanger is at the other end of the ramp, didn't see it yesterday.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Do you work for the maps medway air preservation society any vacancies for an old codger like me


I don't have any involvement with the MAPS guys, do a fair bit of work at Rochester tho'. Bit of a commute for you


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> I don't have any involvement with the MAPS guys, do a fair bit of work at Rochester tho'. Bit of a commute for you


 Could fly down in my Bolton Paul when I wake up from my dream wearing this today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is ebay down I can't see to get any of my saved links to work ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is ebay down I can't see to get any of my saved links to work ?


yeah, it's down for everybody I think! did you break it? lol ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is ebay down I can't see to get any of my saved links to work ?


 its down


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, it's down for everybody I think! did you break it? lol ;-)


 well I like got 50 pages saved lol so yeah probably hehe


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

It's working for me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> It's working for me


 might be ebay uk only


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> It's working for me


eBay.co.uk is down. International sites are up


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

smeagal said:


> might be ebay uk only


Probably is. Just checked the app and that's working too.

I can load up the uk site too. Is it still down for all of you?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Not working for me!!

PVD sub came this morning, really pleased with it, 10 days from ordering to arriving not bad









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Probably is. Just checked the app and that's working too.
> 
> I can load up the uk site too. Is it still down for all of you?


I can't get the app, .com or any other version working!

it must depend where you try to log in from, .ie isn't working for me either


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not working for me!!
> 
> PVD sub came this morning, really pleased with it, 10 days from ordering to arriving not bad
> 
> ...


Nice one chico..enjoy it..Looks great!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not working for me!!
> 
> PVD sub came this morning, really pleased with it, 10 days from ordering to arriving not bad
> 
> ...


Hey, that looks a lot like mine lol, enjoy ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Probably is. Just checked the app and that's working too.
> 
> I can load up the uk site too. Is it still down for all of you?


yep all links down for me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I bet there some bargains going on ebay this morning lol  those cheap bid people put on last nite mite pay off now lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been on ebay.de and .com this morning, both mobile and desktop
UK's working for me now on the mobile - maybe they've fixed it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I've been on ebay.de and .com this morning, both mobile and desktop
> UK's working for me now on the mobile - maybe they've fixed it?


no still down for me 

p.s did you get the p.m I sent ya yesterday ?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Just noticed a small massage on some parts of ebay saying some services are currently down. Other than that though, everything appears to be working fine.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I've been on ebay.de and .com this morning, both mobile and desktop
> UK's working for me now on the mobile - maybe they've fixed it?


Hit ohd30. Can I ask ? Is it the air ambulance you fly for and if so which one. I'm trying to expand both my daughters expectations as to what careers they can aspire to when they grow up and to show them examples of women who do exciting/interesting jobs that are traditionally touted as "mens" jobs. My youngest (8) at the moment is into St. John, as one of my colleagues at work gave her a first aid pack and an interactive DVD. She wants to join St johns and is talking about being a paramedic and/or a doctor when she grows up.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I've been on ebay.de and .com this morning, both mobile and desktop
> UK's working for me now on the mobile - maybe they've fixed it?


Both still down at the mo


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I'm mystified. It's working fine for me


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Still no EBay here...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

My ebays not working either :-(


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ITMW, got the postal order, thanks mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> My ebays not working either :-(


was going to get you to have a go at something for me but it will be finish soon lol call that a sign or what


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi WS
No I don't fly for the ambo, but I think that's a great idea to inspire your daughters
Here's an article from Oz that might be interesting, I'll see if I can find some more UK orientated stuff
http://m.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/southcare-helicopters-women-to-the-rescue-20131122-2y1s6.html
Afaik, the air ambos recruit from experienced paramedics and A&E doctors - like with us pilots they like you to have a bit of experience before they let you loose on this side of things as time is very critical


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not working for me!!
> 
> PVD sub came this morning, really pleased with it, 10 days from ordering to arriving not bad
> 
> ...


Lovely, is that the Parnis sterile dial chico?


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Did some work on the Bristows Coastguard ramp at Lee on Solent about eight years ago. Seem to remember that they required 5000 command hours before they'd let you fly SAR sorties


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

If you had a watch voucher, valid anywhere on the net and worth 100 quid..what would you get?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

And Ebay is finally back working again...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Lovely, is that the Parnis sterile dial chico?


Sure is mate, really chuffed for the money, nice finish, it's working, good weight, nice bezel action & domed raised crystal. plus the 43mm size is really nice on the khaki zulu, exactly the look as was after.












































chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> If you had a watch voucher, valid anywhere on the net and worth 100 quid..what would you get?


Probably an Isofrane strap.

But if I didn't already have a load of dive watches I'd put it towards a SKX007 or Ray.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> If you had a watch voucher, valid anywhere on the net and worth 100 quid..what would you get?


that's a good question, not sure i could narrow it down to 1!!

i'd take a punt on either a PAM homage or an invicta 17018 titanium, 45mm

















chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

First time in a while


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> If you had a watch voucher, valid anywhere on the net and worth 100 quid..what would you get?


 well for 100 e this


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well for 100 e this


Oh a Seiko superman


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all. Wearing my Dongfeng with the strap from ITMW. Thanks ITMW.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> If you had a watch voucher, valid anywhere on the net and worth 100 quid..what would you get?


If the limits £100 I'd have to pick the Parnis Power Reserve silver dial


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Afternoon all. Wearing my Dongfeng with the strap from ITMW. Thanks ITMW.
> View attachment 1593935


 no worries mate glad to help


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

£100 is a strange price point..I'd be looking to get a Casio amw 320 or amphibian but they come in low and then the orient flight or a monster come in high


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sure is mate, really chuffed for the money, nice finish, it's working, good weight, nice bezel action & domed raised crystal. plus the 43mm size is really nice on the khaki zulu, exactly the look as was after.
> 
> View attachment 1593914
> 
> ...


Did you know the valve on the left of the case goes right through? It probably makes the waterproofing null and void lol and here's an internal photo ;-) just noticed the strap pins don't match lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, they're meant to go right through, though, aren't they, helium release valves?
So your watch doesn't explode or make you laugh? (that may be nitrous oxide I'm thinking of)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yeah, they're meant to go right through, though, aren't they, helium release valves?
> So your watch doesn't explode or make you laugh? (that may be nitrous oxide I'm thinking of)


No helium makes ye talk like Beckham


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Did you know the valve on the left of the case goes right through? It probably makes the waterproofing null and void lol and here's an internal photo ;-)


Na mate i've not opened it yet, but i wouldn't put them any where near water anyway!! lol

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

here is my military watch collection so far!! and a big thanks to EM for getting me into military style watches!! lol

Pilot, field & diver

































chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yeah, they're meant to go right through, though, aren't they, helium release valves?
> So your watch doesn't explode or make you laugh? (that may be nitrous oxide I'm thinking of)


maybe on a proper divers watch but these are parnis with probably very little water resistance lol certainly not enough to need a helium valve ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Na mate i've not opened it yet, but i wouldn't put them any where near water anyway!! lol
> 
> chico


I had to open mine to get the finger print off the inside of the glass lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> here is my military watch collection so far!! and a big thanks to EM for getting me into military style watches!! lol
> 
> Pilot, field & diver
> 
> ...


Cool, chico!
Why not post them on this thread over in pil/mil? The guy who started it also has the army-navy-air triple 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1068563


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

So my automatic chrono arrived today! Lets have a look....









Nice box 








Looks nice enough 








Strange looking movement! 








The hands do move, don't think there's a pattern though lol 








Oh dear, doesn't even look automatic to me lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Automatic in the sense of 'you put the battery in and it keeps going' lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Automatic in the sense of 'you put the battery in and it keeps going' lol


I love how they put a fake rotor in to make it look automatic lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I thought I saw that
This is a bit of a bummer. Are you going to send it back, or happy with it as is?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I thought I saw that
> This is a bit of a bummer. Are you going to send it back, or happy with it as is?


if it was a real auto I'd keep it but I'm not paying £25 for a battery operated fake lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Fair enough
That's pretty cheeky of them. Did you buy it thru a store or private seller?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No helium makes ye talk like Beckham


nitrous makes the pretty cars go faster


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Fair enough
> That's pretty cheeky of them. Did you buy it thru a store or private seller?


got it on ebay, possibly the seller sells so many they may not even know it's battery but a quick look thru the back shows the false movement lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> Cool, chico!
> Why not post them on this thread over in pil/mil? The guy who started it also has the army-navy-air triple
> Navy, army, pilot - show off your military collection set!


Cheers OD, cheers for the link

chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sharky, that's really bizarre! Having a display back + false movement when they could have just had a solid caseback
Have you got a pic of the back with everything in place?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wtf? That's the most strange thing I've ever seen on WUS, a fake automatic with a rotor to ptetend it's mechanical when it's really a quartz. That's just mind blowingly bizarre.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Sharky, that's really bizarre! Having a display back + false movement when they could have just had a solid caseback
> Have you got a pic of the back with everything in place?


Here you go,


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm lost for words, ha. That's the oddest watch I believe I've ever seen...


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess you knew straight away that it wasn't an automatic because the second hand wasn't sweeping?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey oh'd did you get the p.o mate ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> So my automatic chrono arrived today! Lets have a look....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told you so ;-)

Still looks cool though.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone got an Orange Planet Alpha? I want to know what diameter they are as I fancy another PO homage now my revue has gone, but want 42mm not 46!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Anyone got an Orange Planet Alpha? I want to know what diameter they are as I fancy another PO homage now my revue has gone, but want 42mm not 46!


I'm sure the alpha is 43mm with the crown mate, so the revue is off to pastures new then?

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wtf? That's the most strange thing I've ever seen on WUS, a fake automatic with a rotor to ptetend it's mechanical when it's really a quartz. That's just mind blowingly bizarre.


I agree that had me scratching my head AND my ar*e !!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm sure the alpha is 43mm with the crown mate, so the revue is off to pastures new then?
> 
> chico


Yep, got a good cash offer. If it had been smaller, without a cyclops I'd have kept it, so maybe a Planet Alpha will scratch the itch for both a PO style and an orange watch...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Yep, got a good cash offer. If it had been smaller, without a cyclops I'd have kept it, so maybe a Planet Alpha will scratch the itch for both a PO style and an orange watch...


Thats great mike, glad you got it sold, i would of had a alpha PO ages ago if it would have been a bit bigger. i would probably get a Seiko skx007 & try a new orange bezel insert

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Thats great mike, glad you got it sold, i would of had a alpha PO ages ago if it would have been a bit bigger. i would probably get a Seiko skx007 & try a new orange bezel insert
> 
> chico


Now I can't find any... Might save for an Orient....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Now I can't find any... Might save for an Orient....


Mako xl is a good looking watch, i seen one on a orange leather strap look amazing! some lovely combo's out there

























chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, that looks good


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey sharky were did you get the stuff for the parachord bracelet from ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky were did you get the stuff for the parachord bracelet from ?


it's all from ebay

7 Strand Paracord for Bushcraft, Camping and Bracelet UK SUPPLIER 15&apos; 50&apos; 100&apos; | eBay

UK POST= 20mm 5/8 CONTOURED QUICK RELEASE BUCKLE CLIP-PARACORD BRACELET SURVIVAL | eBay

550 Paracord Survival Bracelets Metal Buckle Steel Shackles Adjustable D-Type | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's all from ebay
> 
> 7 Strand Paracord for Bushcraft, Camping and Bracelet UK SUPPLIER 15&apos; 50&apos; 100&apos; | eBay
> 
> ...


cheer's buddy


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Anyone got an Orange Planet Alpha? I want to know what diameter they are as I fancy another PO homage now my revue has gone, but want 42mm not 46!


I've got an Alpha. But it's at home so can't swear to size








Upgraded to a repro rubber deployment.








try here for ideas https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/planet-ocean-homage-no-more-alpha-589350.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Thats great mike, glad you got it sold, i would of had a alpha PO ages ago if it would have been a bit bigger. i would probably get a Seiko skx007 & try a new orange bezel insert
> 
> chico


Great idea, if you want a Planet Ocean homage get an SKX007 and do a Planet Ocean mod.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Home from my daughters last day of school holidays for the grandkids they dont want to go back,ordered a vintage watch from selkirk and a nino from India using my phone missed out on a siccura ended whilst going through the clyde tunnel I was annoyed


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

This might be worth a punt. 








40mm case
Push button "day"/date and about as water resistant as a sponge. But it's an auto (a real one) with a glass case back.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

We're off to the seaside(cleethorpes!) for the day today. got drinks and sandwiches sorted for the coach but most important, what watch do I choose? it's gotta be an all day wear! hmmm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> We're off to the seaside(cleethorpes!) for the day today. got drinks and sandwiches sorted for the coach but most important, what watch do I choose? it's gotta be an all day wear! hmmm


sbs faulty


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I had better introduce myself as I seem to be doing a lot of lurking on this thread without posting so er Hi.

I'm Billy

Er, that's it for now lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I had better introduce myself as I seem to be doing a lot of lurking on this thread without posting so er Hi.
> 
> I'm Billy
> 
> Er, that's it for now lol


Hi billy, welcome to the fold. Did you get any of the eaglemoss watches ?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi billy, welcome to the fold. Did you get any of the eaglemoss watches ?


No I missed out on those. I came over here as this seems to be where most of the other UK based people hang out


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> No I missed out on those. I came over here as this seems to be where most of the other UK based people hang out


Well there's a good set of lads on this thread. It's nice to see another north west lad on too.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a confession. I am not originally from the north west but I married a Wigan lass and moved up here about ten years ago.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I have a confession. I am not originally from the north west but I married a Wigan lass and moved up here about ten years ago.


Nowt wrong with pie eaters !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well there's a good set of lads on this thread. It's nice to see another north west lad on too.


 don't forget the girls to or oh'd and kerryboo will be upset with you lol you have already got one angry woman you don't need anymore lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't forget the girls to or oh'd and kerryboo will be upset with you lol you have already got one angry woman you don't need anymore lol


Yeah your right, sorry ladies !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Off for a day out round Liverpool, mmmm....what watch to wear ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Half way to cleethorpes, welcome Billy , my watch of choice for today is


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I had better introduce myself as I seem to be doing a lot of lurking on this thread without posting so er Hi.
> 
> I'm Billy
> 
> Er, that's it for now lol


Hi Billy, what's your biscuit of choice then?

I hope you've not come here expecting to be sneered at for your choice of ten grand watches, this is not the community for that, we're all a bit mad and friendly with it....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Off for a day out round Liverpool, mmmm....what watch to wear ?


Liverpool! I'd advise none at all, but if you must, keep it low key, and don't take any pictures for tourists, or locals....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I thought I would wear this one more time before I tried to move it on to a new home lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hi Billy, what's your biscuit of choice then?
> 
> I hope you've not come here expecting to be sneered at for your choice of ten grand watches, this is not the community for that, we're all a bit mad and friendly with it....


My biscuit of choice is my grandmother's home made chocolate fingers

And I don't have any ten grand watches, my wife won't let me lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Billy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all..welcome Billy!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning everyone, Hi Billy!
Going blue today








Btw this book Hullo Russia, Goodbye England is brilliant. A darkly comic tale of a Cold War Vulcan pilot, written by Derek Robinson (Piece of Cake, Goshawk Squadron)


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone im wearing my vintage seiko 5 in work today

I bought some small shelves last night so I'll have somewhere new to put my watches soon  Oh and I ordered a display box too


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At work wearing the adram old pick


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep did you ever get the jap mwc watch if you like the lufty I think you would like it I just took it out of the box to get a look see as I was going to use the case but it looks better out the box  and am wearing it now


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep did you ever get the jap mwc watch if you like the lufty I think you would like it I just took it out of the box to get a look see as I was going to use the case but it looks better out the box  and am wearing it now


Have you got a pic?. ..I haven't touched a mwc since the Oz diver. I'm not even sure if I could get one locally..really fell out of favour with them. Don't even wear the lufty anymore


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here it is mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here it is mate


Cheers for the pic..not doing it for me..For just over the price of 2 of them ye can't get a russkie. .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Cheers for the pic..not doing it for me..For just over the price of 2 of them ye can't get a russkie. .


 talking of ruskies it's still sitting in Moscow ant they


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I know it's daft, but since I put the cheapo ss strap on the EM subby, it's getting more wrist time. Makes it more of a "proper" watch somehow.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I know it's daft, but since I put the cheapo ss strap on the EM subby, it's getting more wrist time. Makes it more of a "proper" watch somehow.


I'm the same with my fanty


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> talking of ruskies it's still sitting in Moscow ant they


Russian post can be a real pain


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> I know it's daft, but since I put the cheapo ss strap on the EM subby, it's getting more wrist time. Makes it more of a "proper" watch somehow.


It looks so much better on the SS bracelet.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'm the same with my fanty


I just can't bring myself to wear any of em since my taste has changed lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> talking of ruskies it's still sitting in Moscow ant they


I've given up checking at this stage lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Russian post can be a real pain


 it's been sitting in the Moscow sorting office since the 05/08


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's been sitting in the Moscow sorting office since the 05/08


Perhaps Putin has put an stop to all watch exports


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I've given up checking at this stage lol


yeah that 10-16 days is up lol and then I will have the wait for the other one on top lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Perhaps Putin has put an stop to all watch exports


We'll there is sanctions being put on Russia by Europe with trade so that could be causing a delay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Perhaps Putin has put an stop to all watch exports


 hope not I got two incoming lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> We'll there is sanctions being put on Russia by Europe with trade so that could be causing a delay


when are you expecting yours in mate and have they been delayed


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

It'll be a few weeks before mine arrive


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> It'll be a few weeks before mine arrive


 what's the average it take's of your to arrive ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd say around a month


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all, back in from the cold. I continue to "lurk" as the saying goes. But what brought me back was itmw saying I was a girl. Six foot, bearded, seventeen stone, played tight-head prop for over 20 years, not the type of girl your mother would have welcomed!! i guess the name throws some people, it was a major headache for me as a kid, but, now, I have long since accepted my lot! Still loving the Lidl Jaffacakes, and, perversely, still subscribing to Eaglemoss, although I now, thanks to this forum, alternate between a "MM" lefty black PVD, a sterile Parnis PVD sea dweller, a sterile Parnis aviator and another of Parnis' oldy-style watches. My Seiko 6138-3002 chromo has been consigned to the drawer, for now at least. Keep up the good work and banter, always lifts my spirits,
Kerry.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I just can't bring myself to wear any of em since my taste has changed lol





pepperami said:


> I've given up checking at this stage lol


I'm feeling the same, but although i'm no longer collecting or wearing them it's good to see the guys who are & i will look forward to seeing the collection grow, maybe one of the subscribers could update the review thread with some pics off the recent offerings!

i wasn't into military watches before EM released this series but after seeing the styles that are out there, i'm converted! i've tried them and the were fun, but all of our tastes have developed over the last 6 months and the range of watches that have been purchased by us all at ultra affordable prices is amazing, so a big shout out to EM for bringing everyone together in what other members are calling "WUS UK" and because of EM we are all sitting on pretty nice watch collections!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

kerryboo said:


> Hi all, back in from the cold. I continue to "lurk" as the saying goes. But what brought me back was itmw saying I was a girl. Six foot, bearded, seventeen stone, played tight-head prop for over 20 years, not the type of girl your mother would have welcomed!! i guess the name throws some people, it was a major headache for me as a kid, but, now, I have long since accepted my lot! Still loving the Lidl Jaffacakes, and, perversely, still subscribing to Eaglemoss, although I now, thanks to this forum, alternate between a "MM" lefty black PVD, a sterile Parnis PVD sea dweller, a sterile Parnis aviator and another of Parnis' oldy-style watches. My Seiko 6138-3002 chromo has been consigned to the drawer, for now at least. Keep up the good work and banter, always lifts my spirits,
> Kerry.


I did think earlier that when ITMY talked about OD30 and Kerryboo being the two ladies here I did wonder if I had missed something...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Hi all, back in from the cold. I continue to "lurk" as the saying goes. But what brought me back was itmw saying I was a girl. Six foot, bearded, seventeen stone, played tight-head prop for over 20 years, not the type of girl your mother would have welcomed!! i guess the name throws some people, it was a major headache for me as a kid, but, now, I have long since accepted my lot! Still loving the Lidl Jaffacakes, and, perversely, still subscribing to Eaglemoss, although I now, thanks to this forum, alternate between a "MM" lefty black PVD, a sterile Parnis PVD sea dweller, a sterile Parnis aviator and another of Parnis' oldy-style watches. My Seiko 6138-3002 chromo has been consigned to the drawer, for now at least. Keep up the good work and banter, always lifts my spirits,
> Kerry.


whoops there I go again lol I thought the old woman was a girl to for about a month lol I did think we had two girls on this thread ?


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Bleary-eyd with Christmas cheer and RAF Precista chronograph on the wrist, happy days!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Bleary-eyd with Christmas cheer and RAF Precista chronograph on the wrist, happy days!
> View attachment 1595274


To be fair, in my younger less picky days I've been with girls a lot less feminine than you, come to think of it they tended to have more facial hair too !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

World museum in Liverpool and there's something for everyone's taste !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> World museum in Liverpool and there's something for everyone's taste !


Have you been to the Albert Dock Maritime museum yet? That's a good one to visit, I like the exhibition they have there on customs, smuggling and counterfeits.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm feeling the same, but although i'm no longer collecting or wearing them it's good to see the guys who are & i will look forward to seeing the collection grow, maybe one of the subscribers could update the review thread with some pics off the recent offerings!
> 
> i wasn't into military watches before EM released this series but after seeing the styles that are out there, i'm converted! i've tried them and the were fun, but all of our tastes have developed over the last 6 months and the range of watches that have been purchased by us all at ultra affordable prices is amazing, so a big shout out to EM for bringing everyone together in what other members are calling "WUS UK" and because of EM we are all sitting on pretty nice watch collections!
> 
> chico


Hear hear, if we have anything to thank EM for, it's spending lots of money, no wait, I don't mean that, or, maybe I do..... lol 

And speaking of military watches, another example of what EM could have done with just a little more thought.

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191022567732

Looks very nice indeed, but not for me at only 3atm waterproof.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> whoops there I go again lol I thought the old woman was a girl to for about a month lol I did think we had two girls on this thread ?


Haha, my nickname comes from my attention to detail and situational awareness, others call it worriting, or being a bit of an old woman.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey oh'd does this look right to you ? I got a feeling it wrong un ? lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The crown's a new'un but the hands, dial and case look good (fwiw, one of mine has a replacement crown too)
How much do they want for it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> The crown's a new'un but the hands, dial and case look good (fwiw, one of mine has a replacement crown too)
> How much do they want for it?


bought as part of a job lot yes that was what was bugging me the crown seem to stick out to far and it is in all the way so that answer it  what would you have paid for it ?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Up to mid 20s if the colours were what I was after


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have you been to the Albert Dock Maritime museum yet? That's a good one to visit, I like the exhibition they have there on customs, smuggling and counterfeits.


No I've not been there shaggy but I think I might take the kids there next week.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Up to mid 20s if the colours were what I was after


 I paid that for the whole job lot lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool! What else was there?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cool! What else was there?


 1998 swatch that I got to get an a6 to see if it works a old rotary and roamer but had faults and a make believe breitling I did not know about that one it was not very clear in the pic


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Blurry pics - my fave!
Fingers crossed


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Blurry pics - my fave!
> Fingers crossed


I got to admit I love a blurry pic gets me every time lol .. I bought as a chance on the sekonda being legit 

plus the swatch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm feeling the same, but although i'm no longer collecting or wearing them it's good to see the guys who are & i will look forward to seeing the collection grow, maybe one of the subscribers could update the review thread with some pics off the recent offerings!
> 
> i wasn't into military watches before EM released this series but after seeing the styles that are out there, i'm converted! i've tried them and the were fun, but all of our tastes have developed over the last 6 months and the range of watches that have been purchased by us all at ultra affordable prices is amazing, so a big shout out to EM for bringing everyone together in what other members are calling "WUS UK" and because of EM we are all sitting on pretty nice watch collections!
> 
> chico


Looking at your 3 military pic yesterday I deffo need to get a pilot watch..maybe an orient flight.

On another more relevant note, is it time to move on and create a new thread? I mean its hardly the MWC thread anymore and something like 'WUS UK' could be a good title to get some more folk in, although we'd have to include Ireland in somehow lol.. jk

Just a thought and maybe something worth considering?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No I've not been there shaggy but I think I might take the kids there next week.


Would that be ok for younger kids? My daughters are 7 and 8months and I am having to entertain them whilst they are off school and nursery


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Would that be ok for younger kids? My daughters are 7 and 8months and I am having to entertain them whilst they are off school and nursery


Not been to the maritime one yet mate so I don't know. The one we went to today was the world museum. Your eight year old would probably love it (my eight year old daughter did) but there's not much for 8 month olds and the museum is on 5 levels and with only two lifts which there was always queues for on each level taking a pram or buggy could be a royal pain in the ar*e. The planetarium on the top floor shows diffrent shows all day but you have to get there early to get tickets from the information desk on the ground floor.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this is the swatch oh'd


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Would that be ok for younger kids? My daughters are 7 and 8months and I am having to entertain them whilst they are off school and nursery


The Maritime museum? Definitely, they'd love it. There's plenty there for a 7 year old to see. You've also for the Museum of Liverpool just by it as well which looks interesting. I only got a chance to literally spend 10 minutes in that one but it looked good from what I saw, which was just the Beatles and the football exhibitions.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> World museum in Liverpool and there's something for everyone's taste !


 my Thomas earnshaws are a wee bit cheaper


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Looking at your 3 military pic yesterday I deffo need to get a pilot watch..maybe an orient flight.
> 
> On another more relevant note, is it time to move on and create a new thread? I mean its hardly the MWC thread anymore and something like 'WUS UK' could be a good title to get some more folk in, although we'd have to include Ireland in somehow lol.. jk
> 
> Just a thought and maybe something worth considering?


The wusses?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> The wusses?


I think stay here I would love to see this thread get to 1 million comments lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Not been to the maritime one yet mate so I don't know. The one we went to today was the world museum. Your eight year old would probably love it (my eight year old daughter did) but there's not much for 8 month olds and the museum is on 5 levels and with only two lifts which there was always queues for on each level taking a pram or buggy could be a royal pain in the ar*e. The planetarium on the top floor shows diffrent shows all day but you have to get there early to get tickets from the information desk on the ground floor.


To be fair the eight month old just sits in her pram and tries to eat her socks at the moment lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> On another more relevant note, is it time to move on and create a new thread? I mean its hardly the MWC thread anymore and something like 'WUS UK' could be a good title to get some more folk in, although we'd have to include Ireland in somehow lol.. jk
> 
> Just a thought and maybe something worth considering?


You know it's funny you should say that, about a year ago I gave some consideration to starting a thread entitled something like 'The UK & Ireland Affordables Thread', or something like that. A place to just shoot the breeze and talk about watches and whatever else. I never did start it in the end. Part of me though just thinks we should ride out this one. We pretty much get left alone here to talk about whatever. If we started a new thread who knows that might be very different. I'd personally just suggest keeping things as they are. If there comes a time when a mod decides to shut this thread down (as sometimes happens when a thread becomes extremely long) we can start over again in a slightly different way such as what you were suggesting? But for now? I'd say just enjoy this thread the relaxed way it is.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys, you might want to check out ebay seller liporis, based in Stuttgart
An Eichmüller quartz chrono currently at £12.32








and a Ruhla one BIN for £134.33








These look gorgeous


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Looking at your 3 military pic yesterday I deffo need to get a pilot watch..maybe an orient flight.
> 
> On another more relevant note, is it time to move on and create a new thread? I mean its hardly the MWC thread anymore and something like 'WUS UK' could be a good title to get some more folk in, although we'd have to include Ireland in somehow lol.. jk
> 
> Just a thought and maybe something worth considering?


I was going to suggest the same myself I was thinking "biscuits and banter"


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well that works, lol
Non-Brits/Irish will need google translate just to work out the thread title ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Guys, you might want to check out ebay seller liporis, based in Stuttgart
> An Eichmüller quartz chrono currently at £12.32
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in on that if I can get someone to order it for me lol maybe as part of a trade for a e.m special lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> Guys, you might want to check out ebay seller liporis, based in Stuttgart
> An Eichmüller quartz chrono currently at £12.32
> 
> 
> ...


nice OD, really like the Ruhla and the dugena bauhaus you posted a few days ago! been looking at a similar junkers chrono for a while









chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, chico, it seems that the main f71 are all over Bauhaus style, but the usual suspects (Junghans Max Bill & Junkers) make you pay. And it's a bit poor actually labelling it 'bauhaus' on the dial, nice watch tho it is. As if 70s style had to be labelled 'groovy' in case you didn't get it


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You know it's funny you should say that, about a year ago I gave some consideration to starting a thread entitled something like 'The UK & Ireland Affordables Thread', or something like that. A place to just shoot the breeze and talk about watches and whatever else. I never did start it in the end. Part of me though just thinks we should ride out this one. We pretty much get left alone here to talk about whatever. If we started a new thread who knows that might be very different. I'd personally just suggest keeping things as they are. If there comes a time when a mod decides to shut this thread down (as sometimes happens when a thread becomes extremely long) we can start over again in a slightly different way such as what you were suggesting? But for now? I'd say just enjoy this thread the relaxed way it is.


Yep, was thinking that myself. Nobody bothers us here. If the time comes when fuzz shut us down, then we can get something else going.

Has anyone else noticed that more and more of their ads on various websites are watch related?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

There's a name for that, doc was explaining it on the L&H thread. Something like 'aftermarketing'. You get ads based on your browsing history
Not me though, one horse guys in Ukraine aren't hooked up to it, lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I have an update on the fake auto/chrono. the seller replied to my claims of it being fake by saying -

Hi there
Thank you for your message
and really sorry for that
but pls don't worry
In fact, this item really don't need to use with the battery
it is manual winding movement of the watch ,you should wind once a day at the same time, to ensure there is enough energy to operate the watch within the next 24 hours
pls try to do it again
if it still can't work,pls tell us again
Hope you can understand 
wait for your reply
Have a nice day

I never said it didn't work, so I let him know I'd opened it to find the battery and sent him a photo of it in pieces lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Looking at your 3 military pic yesterday I deffo need to get a pilot watch..maybe an orient flight.
> 
> On another more relevant note, is it time to move on and create a new thread? I mean its hardly the MWC thread anymore and something like 'WUS UK' could be a good title to get some more folk in, although we'd have to include Ireland in somehow lol.. jk
> 
> Just a thought and maybe something worth considering?


An orient flight would be a nice addition or what about a ticino?

You could be on to something with the "WUS UK" maybe we could ask the question of the regulars within the thread for there thoughts on it, what do the more experienced members ie, shaggy & ODark think??

#EDIT# Iv just read shaggy & OD's comments regarding this!

chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Have to say I'm of a 'ain't broke, don't fix it' mind


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Yep, was thinking that myself. Nobody bothers us here. If the time comes when fuzz shut us down, then we can get something else going.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that more and more of their ads on various websites are watch related?


Yes, every site I go on now the adverts are for watches even Facebook keeps giving me watch pages in the "pages you might be interested in" bit


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Few wee collection pics























lets see yours!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have an update on the fake auto/chrono. the seller replied to my claims of it being fake by saying -
> 
> Hi there
> Thank you for your message
> ...


Make sure you post his reply for us Sharky, I love a good giggle at the BS excuses some sellers come out with !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Few wee collection pics
> 
> View attachment 1595496
> 
> ...


Here you go.....









The gap at the bottom is the EM fanty which I'm wearing at the mo.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

£7.00 plus £2.20 post nice old dress watch Cronell


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Few wee collection pics
> 
> View attachment 1595496
> 
> ...


Here are mine 








Solars 








Auto/mechanical








Quartz


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> £7.00 plus £2.20 post nice old dress watch Cronell


lol I was watching that one lol but when it went over six I thought better not lol as I got to grab a couple of e.m specials next week


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here are mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lovely collection Sharky.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have an update on the fake auto/chrono. the seller replied to my claims of it being fake by saying -
> 
> Hi there
> Thank you for your message
> ...


 They could say it is a chinese solar as the auto winder charge the battery or maybe not


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a lovely collection Sharky.


Sure is mate |>|>

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

For all you guys seeing adverts everywhere a handy tip is to use the Chrome browser and install the Adblock extension. It very niftily blocks all adverts and pop ups from appearing on your screen so you get to enjoy browsing the Internet how it used to be without all kinds of annoying intrusive crap popping up everywhere.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> They could say it is a chinese solar as the auto winder charge the battery or maybe not


they could if the rotor was actually connected to the movement lol it was just screwed to the fake movement looking plate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a lovely collection Sharky.


the EM ones are hidden under the quartz ones ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what do people think of Rado I have always wanted one in my collection


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> what do people think of Rado I have always wanted one in my collection


Rado have made some nice watches. I take it you are thinking of one of those purple horse models? They are quite funky in a seventies kind of way.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Rado have made some nice watches. I take it you are thinking of one of those purple horse models? They are quite funky in a seventies kind of way.


I have like some of the more expensive ones but I saw some of the voyager ones that are really reasonable in price that have took my fancy


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> what do people think of Rado I have always wanted one in my collection


if this, then no








but if this, hell yeah!! lol








chico


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> nice OD, really like the Ruhla and the dugena bauhaus you posted a few days ago! been looking at a similar junkers chrono for a while
> 
> View attachment 1595461
> 
> ...


I have a Junkers on my wish list as they built the first aircraft I ever worked on 30 years ago


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im going over to Canada in a few weeks and I have a chance to get an orange monster (the older type) for around €100. I dont know if I should get it and sell it on then get the newer type or keep it or not get it al all

Lol im all over the place on this


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> if this, then no
> View attachment 1595641
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they make some really gorgeous watches then they make some that look like the love child of john merrick and susan boil lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im going over to Canada in a few weeks and I have a chance to get an orange monster (the older type) for around €100. I dont know if I should get it and sell it on then get the newer type or keep it or not get it al all
> 
> Lol im all over the place on this


 I say old mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what do people think of Rado I have always wanted one in my collection


James May wears Rados. I would love one in my collection


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I say old mate


Do you mean get the old one and keep it?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> I have a Junkers on my wish list as they built the first aircraft I ever worked on 30 years ago


From being a child I've always loved the JU52, triple engined and a corrugated fusalage they always looked so quirky.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Do you mean get the old one and keep it?


get the old yes and if you did not like it you could flip it and then get the new


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Re: my ealier quest about WUS Uk...I concur with you guys..best to leave it as it is but have the option for a new home if the thread is closed (never thought of that).

I wonder if theres ever been a thread on any forum that has morphed like this lol..very unusual that a thread turns into a mini forum within a bigger one ..is good though!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

has anyone seen these before? I thought it was a laptop manufacturer! lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Re: my ealier quest about WUS Uk...I concur with you guys..best to leave it as it is but have the option for a new home if the thread is closed (never thought of that).
> 
> I wonder if theres ever been a thread on any forum that has morphed like this lol..very unusual that a thread turns into a mini forum within a bigger one ..is good though!


Non Sequiteur, it does not follow... NS 1.0

OD30 knows what I mean by this


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> has anyone seen these before? I thought it was a laptop manufacturer! lol
> View attachment 1595688


Never heard of that watch brand before. Now on the other hand Alienware make some kick as$ laptops indeed, but not the same people I'm afraid.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Never heard of that watch brand before. Now on the other hand Alienware make some kick as$ laptops indeed, but not the same people I'm afraid.


ahh silly me lol, I was close tho ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> James May wears Rados. I would love one in my collection


There goes the street cred...


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. The wife has gone off to work leaving me to babysit. I am doing the one watch a week challenge thing so still wearing the U1 today


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning everyone im wearing my Acqua today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well this will do for now I'm waiting on a gin so mite wear that later if mr postie is kind to me


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. The wife has gone off to work leaving me to babysit. I am doing the one watch a week challenge thing so still wearing the U1 today


Congratulations. You've just won this thread.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

G-Shock Mudman Military again today.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have changed my mind I think it will be this one hey pep still got it mate


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Congratulations. You've just won this thread.


I wasn't aware it was a contest. Plus I still have to resist the temptation to swap until Monday morning so I still might fail yet


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have changed my mind I think it will be this one hey pep still got it mate


I see your Mild Seven, and I raise you a Rothmans Racing.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I wasn't aware it was a contest. Plus I still have to resist the temptation to swap until Monday morning so I still might fail yet


I think shaggy was referring to having a Sinn mate lol but I still think tomo's bret is up there to and smeagal got some fine old ladies to


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Getting ready for work now put this on for the day


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I see your Mild Seven, and I raise you a Rothmans Racing.....


lol pep sent me that like jeezs it seems like a life time ago lol for modding but I never had the heart to disassemble it lol so I clean and repaired It (battery's had leaked inside the movement ) and set of new battery's and it back to the best


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

83p an hour watch for me today ;-)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think shaggy was referring to having a Sinn mate lol but I still think tomo's bret is up there to and smeagal got some fine old ladies to


Oh sorry lol. Yes the Sinn is nice but it still has to compete for wrist time with my Seiko's, Vostok, and a couple of quartz watches as well. If I manage the full week it will be the longest I have worn any one watch for since I discovered this site.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I had a reply from the quartzautofake seller

hi there.
thank you for your reply and picture,
we are terrible sorry for that.
when the supplier send the watch to us and they told us that it is automatically mechanical watch,that is why we show it is a mechanical watch when we sell it on ebay,
as we check your picture and try to contact them with it even show your picture to our supplier.
then they apologize this matter for us as they do it wrong with the watch.
anyway we are so sorry for that.
can the watch you receive work well?
if it can work, how about we try to refund half of the watch to you and the wrong one you receive you can also keep in your hand,ok?
what do you think?
apologize for any inconvenience again.
wait for your reply.
have a nice day,

I think full refund is better as that would be half towards an amphibian ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Oh sorry lol. Yes the Sinn is nice but it still has to compete for wrist time with my Seiko's, Vostok, and a couple of quartz watches as well. If I manage the full week it will be the longest I have worn any one watch for since I discovered this site.


so what vossies you got mate ?  and bet a few will wonder about the seikos ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all, PR for me today!

chico


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Not got them all to hand but here are some photos from previous WRUW shots








Gucci 8500M (bought for me by my wife years ago)









The obligatory SKX007









Amphibia









Seiko 5









Snk809 (with matching baby top in background)

I also have an Ice Watch (bought on a holiday a couple of years back) and a SKX009 (but I can't find a photo of it just now)

There may be more but that's all I can think of now


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> maybe one of the subscribers could update the review thread with some pics off the recent offerings!
> 
> chico


Hear hear! I've gone off them too but would happily order another edition IG the watch appealed and was similar quality to first 4 or 5.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

don't worry oh'd I did not leave you out you have some really really gorgeous watches ..3133 or sturmanskie chrono just to name two lol but they are classic watches for iconic periods of history or events in history man first flight in to space as an example ... were Sinn or bret are nice watches bit expensive but nice and modern so it different If you see where I'm coming from


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> don't worry oh'd I did not leave you out you have some really really gorgeous watches ..3133 or sturmanskie chrono just to name two lol but they are classic watches for iconic periods of history or events in history man first flight in to space as an example ... were Sinn or bret are nice watches bit expensive but nice and modern so it different If you see where I'm coming from


Agreed, Sinn and Breitling make fantastic watches (and are two of my favorite brands) but they do cost a lot of money. The funny thing is though that in terms of luxury watches Sinn are actually thought of as better value for money than a lot of Swiss Made brands like Breitling and Rolex.

I've got a Breitling Colt and whilst it's a fantastic watch I don't really wear it so much as it's 90's sized which makes it mid sized these days and I prefer my watches a little more on the big and chunky side (ie the Solar).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Agreed, Sinn and Breitling make fantastic watches (and are two of my favorite brands) but they do cost a lot of money. The funny thing is though that in terms of luxury watches Sinn are actually thought of as better value for money than a lot of Swiss Made brands like Breitling and Rolex.
> 
> I've got a Breitling Colt and whilst it's a fantastic watch I don't really wear it so much as it's 90's sized which makes it mid sized these days and I prefer my watches a little more on the big and chunky side (ie the Solar).


got a question when did they have the second hand design changes as on some it has the T.B on the end of it ? and others it don't


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I see your Mild Seven, and I raise you a Rothmans Racing.....


I have one of them! Passed to me when young, now my son has it.
Needs a new strap though.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> has anyone seen these before? I thought it was a laptop manufacturer! lol
> View attachment 1595688


Where from sharky? Like that lots


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Where from sharky? Like that lots


I found it on ebay, Alienwork Marina Automatic Watch Self-winding Mechanical Leather white black | eBay

but amazon have it for a lot less lol, http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00FA8NK...UTF8&colid=3ITDRG8G29BLI&coliid=ISEQQ6LN77RDZ


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll try to get the review page updated. There's a bit of a backlog to fill in so I'll do a couple a week.
Meanwhile, collections up to 44, with a couple of HMT pilots I got for £8 each during the eBay 'outage' on the way, and there's three more MWCs due in the next week to to make it 49. Have to think on number 50, make it something special
The MWCs








The Quartz collection








The four 'Next' watches cost my wife £5 in the sale. bargain beaters.
The Hand winders.








And the Autos


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I'll try to get the review page updated. There's a bit of a backlog to fill in so I'll do a couple a week.
> Meanwhile, collections up to 44, with a couple of HMT pilots I got for £8 each during the eBay 'outage' on the way, and there's three more MWCs due in the next week to to make it 49. Have to think on number 50, make it something special
> The MWCs
> 
> ...


what is the bottom right one ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Ahem, that would be this one...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Ahem, that would be this one...


thought so NICE lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

In my defence it was affordable!
Really!
Briefly!
PPI payout was the price of this watch more than I expected. Figured I'd never have the cash in one place again.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> In my defence it was affordable!
> Really!
> Briefly!
> PPI payout was the price of this watch more than I expected. Figured I'd never have the cash in one place again.


Cracking watch!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> In my defence it was affordable!
> Really!
> Briefly!
> PPI payout was the price of this watch more than I expected. Figured I'd never have the cash in one place again.


 well I have a thing of not paying more then say £50-£100 for any watch lol . but that one is an exception to the rule lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

David Church said:


> Ahem, that would be this one...


Nice

Almost makes me wish I had taken PPI lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> got a question when did they have the second hand design changes as on some it has the T.B on the end of it ? and others it don't


Do you mean the Winged 'B' logo? I don't think that's ever been used on the Colt line of watches, I think it's just for the Navitimers and Transoceans.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Do you mean the Winged 'B' logo? I don't think that's ever been used on the Colt line of watches, I think it's just for the Navitimers and Transoceans.


if you look at the Bentley t model it looks like a T and B on the end ? 

edit.... it's an anchor an B


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yep, you're right it's a B with an anchor as used in their logo. You tend to find it on their higher end watches including as you say the Breitling for Bentley collection.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone just seen the breaking news on Cliff Richard? His house has been raided by police investigating you know what.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Anyone just seen the breaking news on Cliff Richard? His house has been raided by police investigating you know what.


What's happened?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...hard-home-searched-police-sexual-abuse-claims


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...hard-home-searched-police-sexual-abuse-claims


What's the world coming to...sigh. .


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Is there anyone who was famous in the 80's who didn't have their fingers in the metaphorical cookie jar?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

What exactly were they expecting to find in a house 30+ years later? Have the police invented some sort of crime scene time machine that they're not telling anyone about?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> What exactly were they expecting to find in a house 30+ years later? Have the police invented some sort of crime scene time machine that they're not telling anyone about?


Maybe looking for p0rn on the computer or something of that nature.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Ahem, that would be this one...


Nice collection churchy, that tag is a fecking peach!!

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Maybe looking for p0rn on the computer or something of that nature.


Polaroids yes. Computer files?








Not in 1984


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Anyone just seen the breaking news on Cliff Richard? His house has been raided by police investigating you know what.


I can't believe they can still name someone like this before they are found guilty! look at the kevin webster guy michael le vell, he was found innocent by a jury but facebook still though he just got away with it! mud sticks as they say ;-)


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I can't believe they can still name someone like this before they are found guilty! look at the kevin webster guy michael le vell, he was found innocent by a jury but facebook still though he just got away with it! mud sticks as they say ;-)


There'd be nothing to report if they only reported fact. They might have given him a courtesy call knowing he was out of the country. A simple "we have a warrant to search your property which will be carried out on x date" or "just letting you know, we're currently raiding your house" may have sufficed. They found sufficient time to inform the media....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I can't believe they can still name someone like this before they are found guilty! look at the kevin webster guy michael le vell, he was found innocent by a jury but facebook still though he just got away with it! mud sticks as they say ;-)


It was the same with Bill Roache (Ken Barlow) wasn't it.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Just been shoe shopping for new school shoes for the 7 year old up at the Reebok stadium. £49 later I am walking out of Clarke's moaning about the cost and how it was cheaper when I was going to school. I am officially turning into my dad lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Just been shoe shopping for new school shoes for the 7 year old up at the Reebok stadium. £49 later I am walking out of Clarke's moaning about the cost and how it was cheaper when I was going to school. I am officially turning into my dad lol


It breaks my heart to pay over £50 for trainers for myself!!! was so better back in the day! lol

chico


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

At least the eight months old does not need school shoes yet. That will hurt when I am buying two sets


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> At least the eight months old does not need school shoes yet. That will hurt when I am buying two sets


Welcome to my world, the new school year costs a bloody fortune !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Tell me about it. We have only got the shoes and a couple of bits of uniform and I am already down £75. It's going to cost me the equivalent of a SKX007 worth for just one and a new monster for two kids.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Just been shoe shopping for new school shoes for the 7 year old up at the Reebok stadium. £49 later I am walking out of Clarke's moaning about the cost and how it was cheaper when I was going to school. I am officially turning into my dad lol


the last time I bought my daughter school shoes they were on offer at £5.99 so I bought a pair 2 sizes bigger at the same time! that's her new ones for sept sorted 5 months ago lol I couldn't buy clarks for my daughter as she spends most of her school day on the floor lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The problem is my daughter has narrow feet so we have to go to Clark's for the width fitting


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well mr postie must have been hiding from the hailstorm we just had I check for the post nothing then I went to have a look to see if their was any damaged from the hail stones it was coming down hard and there on me mat slightly damp was my parcel I have been waiting for lol . so what do you think  (cheer's oh'd  anyone else see the hail storm


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Glad it's reached you OK, mate!
No hail here, but it did chuck it down just as I was bringing home my weekly shop. So slightly damp for me too


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been looking at a few vostok amphibians, but I can't decide lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I like the left hand design, and the classic scuba dudes (2&4). No 3 looks like he's been impaled on the hands though, lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Get a scuba dude then you can get a tshirt to match


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've been looking at a few vostok amphibians, but I can't decide lol
> View attachment 1596695


I would say its got to be the gold scuba dude with out a shadow of doubt


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Am I the only person on here that has never ever been even remotely tempted to get a Vostok?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how about this I got incoming


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Am I the only person on here that has never ever been even remotely tempted to get a Vostok?


Have you ever held one shaggy? I didnt appreciate them until I punted on one and felt the heft. They are solid watches for the money. .In my humble opinion lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

shaggy have you seen the red sea vostoks mate very much like the Sinn we was talking about early 


Sinn pic care of newest member lol u.w.m.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Have you ever held one shaggy? I didnt appreciate them until I punted on one and felt the heft. They are solid watches for the money. .In my humble opinion lol


No, I've never even seen one with my own eyes. I can appreciate that they are fantastic value for money but for some reason I've never felt the urge to get one. That Amphibia is very nice though.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've been looking at a few vostok amphibians, but I can't decide lol
> View attachment 1596691
> View attachment 1596693
> View attachment 1596695
> View attachment 1596700


I'm watching this one on eBay, resisting......










Nicest diver dude imo.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I remember a few weeks back some of you guys found somewhere selling Nato straps really cheap for maybe £1 each. Does anyone have a link for that seller at all please (preferably in 22mm)?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm watching this one on eBay, resisting......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen it too but they are cheaper from the christoplecity site but a hell of a long wait period to get to you  I will price one up for you 

he's out at chriscity

but zenitar has two similar for about £50 all in 

RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN DIVER WATCH RUBBER STRAP #420379f

RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN WATCH RUBBER STRAP #0118bb NEW

and sharky

RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN WATCH #10640b NEW


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have seen it too but they are cheaper from the christoplecity site but a hell of a long wait period to get to you  I will price one up for you
> 
> he's out at chriscity
> 
> ...


all the ones I'm watching are on ebay @between £48 and £50 all in, much cheaper than say meranom


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Evenin all. Not had time to get on here much lately. 
Went away with the family last week for 4 days - took one watch, seiko solar and surprisingly didn't get fed up with it. 
For the last 2 weeks I've been wearing the solar, my HMTs and the EMs mostly. So today I wore this as I felt the Vostoks were feeling neglected lol








(Old picture - sorry)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> all the ones I'm watching are on ebay @between £48 and £50 all in, much cheaper than say meranom


meranom has the biggest selection and the price to match .. chistopol city has a great price but not very wide selection .. then you have zenitar and a couple of others on the bay which are ok there's one from America has a good selection then we have our old pal asap31 worth a cheap as chips go to see what they are all about before paying the middle or top price bands


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I remember a few weeks back some of you guys found somewhere selling Nato straps really cheap for maybe £1 each. Does anyone have a link for that seller at all please (preferably in 22mm)?


I don't recall that. I ordered a leather one for £2.99 from an ebay seller. I think they sell their nylon ones for £2.39.

If all else fails Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I remember a few weeks back some of you guys found somewhere selling Nato straps really cheap for maybe £1 each. Does anyone have a link for that seller at all please (preferably in 22mm)?


Don't know if they will have NATO's but aldi have watch straps on sale from 17th August










Please excuse the rubbish picture


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've been looking at a few vostok amphibians, but I can't decide lol
> View attachment 1596691
> View attachment 1596693
> View attachment 1596695
> View attachment 1596700


The orange one looks awesome


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Don't know if they will have NATO's but aldi have watch straps on sale from 17th August
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I clock that two for £3.99 but they only have rubber and leather strap an bracelets


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Am I the only person on here that has never ever been even remotely tempted to get a Vostok?


I feel the same way about G Shocks.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I don't recall that. I ordered a leather one for £2.99 from an ebay seller. I think they sell their nylon ones for £2.39.
> 
> If all else fails Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay


I think some of the guys here found somewhere selling a bundle of 10 of them for £10 or something like that. It might have been a few months ago actually.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The orange one looks awesome


 take a look here mate 

VOSTOK RUSSIAN AUTO AMPHIBIAN DIVER WATCH #8378a NEW


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I feel the same way about G Shocks.


+1


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I remember a few weeks back some of you guys found somewhere selling Nato straps really cheap for maybe £1 each. Does anyone have a link for that seller at all please (preferably in 22mm)?


Mine was 2.39 from eBay seller nicepartner

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think some of the guys here found somewhere selling a bundle of 10 of them for £10 or something like that. It might have been a few months ago actually.


The seller I got it from is no longer registered.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> meranom has the biggest selection and the price to match .. chistopol city has a great price but not very wide selection .. then you have zenitar and a couple of others on the bay which are ok there's one from America has a good selection then we have our old pal asap31 worth a cheap as chips go to see what they are all about before paying the middle or top price bands


My amphibian was from zenitar, top man, sent me a new ss bracelet foc as the split links on the original would not come out.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I feel the same way about G Shocks.


Me too

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think some of the guys here found somewhere selling a bundle of 10 of them for £10 or something like that. It might have been a few months ago actually.


I just check my save link file was it this one maybe ? 

18mm 20mm Military Nylon Wrist Watch Band Strap for Watch Stainless Steel Buckle


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> My amphibian was from zenitar, top man, sent me a new ss bracelet foc as the split links on the original would not come out.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


how long was the wait for your watch from them  I'm thinking of getting one from them once I got these from the chistopol site arrive


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Anybody watch BBC1 daytime TV? I was on Neighbourhood Blues this morning! That's me on the right with the wife.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I feel the same way about G Shocks.


I feel the same about anything under 38mm wide, scratched or really old lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how long was the wait for your watch from them  I'm thinking of getting one from them once I got these from the chistopol site arrive


Less than 3 weeks, and the replacement strap took less than 2 weeks

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Less than 3 weeks, and the replacement strap took less than 2 weeks
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


I went with chistopol and it's been three at the moment maybe a tad longer . but with what's going on over there I'm not surprise it is taking longer


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Anybody watch BBC1 daytime TV? I was on Neighbourhood Blues this morning! That's me on the right with the wife.


That's your fifteen minutes of fame up now lol.

BTW is that Richmond Yorkshire or Richmond in london


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> That's your fifteen minutes of fame up now lol.
> 
> BTW is that Richmond Yorkshire or Richmond in london


It's my surname. I'm in Hull.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I remember a few weeks back some of you guys found somewhere selling Nato straps really cheap for maybe £1 each. Does anyone have a link for that seller at all please (preferably in 22mm)?


these are 99p each but only 18mm or 20mm,

New Watch Strap Band Military Army Nylon Stainless Steel Buckle Men Women Repair | eBay


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It's my surname. I'm in Hull.


Ok sorry, that's not close to either lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Won this on the bay. Not sure about it.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Won this on the bay. Not sure about it.....


was that from zkh_ 119 by any chance


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> was that from zkh_ 119 by any chance


No it's coming from India.

I got a seiko 5 incoming from India too. - another bargain. Been waiting 2 weeks for that now and still no sign of it. 
The HMTs I got both took 8 days ......


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> No it's coming from India.
> 
> I got a seiko 5 incoming from India too. - another bargain. Been waiting 2 weeks for that now and still no sign of it.
> The HMTs I got both took 8 days ......


8 days from India?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> No it's coming from India.


lol I have been weary of getting anything from India after my luck with the hmt lol but saw a Seiko that tempted me lol I think I saw that one early the seiko was a couple of ones down from it I think


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am waiting for A nino from India £7.01 took the chance on it I know its repainted but the movement is stamped and is swiss made


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am waiting for A nino from India £7.01 took the chance on it I know its repainted but the movement is stamped and is swiss made


I got a couple of movements spare at the minute in A one condition one from a roamer an one from a rotary  dial and cases are a bit fuged but the movement is solid


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Just seen a Precista G10 1982 issue the same as mine on Ebay for £260 with 6 days to run  mine was a little over £70


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Just seen a Precista G10 1982 issue the same as mine on Ebay for £260 with 6 days to run  mine was a little over £70


 A wee bit overpriced I think unless it was worn by someone who won the VC If I still had the g10 I wore down there I would not be selling it I would like to get one perhaps if I bought less watches and saved a bit I could get one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

So most of you dislike G shocks and/or Vostoks :-(

I must be the only one who likes everything? lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I like Vostoks but have none


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> So most of you dislike G shocks and/or Vostoks :-(
> 
> I must be the only one who likes everything? lol


I have nothing against either. I've almost bought each of those on more than one occasion. I can't quite force myself to pull the trigger on a Vostok though for some reason.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I have nothing against either. I've almost bought each of those on more than one occasion. I can't quite force myself to pull the trigger on a Vostok though for some reason.


 The one I would have wanted was the desert shield or storm watch as I was part of Op Granby 1982 was Op Corporate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> So most of you dislike G shocks and/or Vostoks :-(
> 
> I must be the only one who likes everything? lol


I've got 2 G-Shocks, can't think of any watch I'd say never to!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Itmy hopefully still there on monday


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> 8 days from India?


Yup - 2 HMTs both took 8 days from India. Mumbai I think it was.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got 2 G-Shocks, can't think of any watch I'd say never to!


I've got no G-shocks. Can't see why they're so expensive. Aren't they just plastic digitals? Argos have a casio on offer at the mo that looks like G-shock for under 20 quid. Perhaps I should get one to try? Or save the 20 quid for some more 'crusty ruskies' lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like Vostoks but have none


Same here I like the look of quite a few vossies I've seen but haven't pulled the trigger on one yet.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've got no G-shocks. Can't see why they're so expensive. Aren't they just plastic digitals? Argos have a casio on offer at the mo that looks like G-shock for under 20 quid. Perhaps I should get one to try? Or save the 20 quid for some more 'crusty ruskies' lol


Which is the all singing and dancing g shock ? I think it has a sensor on it and it look huge.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yup - 2 HMTs both took 8 days from India. Mumbai I think it was.


Hope my bagelsport from Hong Kong is as quick


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

smeagal said:


> The one I would have wanted was the desert shield or storm watch as I was part of Op Granby 1982 was Op Corporate


Smeagal, you can pick up vintage ones of these pretty easily
Feel free to run pics/ sellers past me


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got 2 G-Shocks, can't think of any watch I'd say never to!


I think I've got about 6 of them. They do a job, just a tough functional watch that you can put on and forget about. I wear mine at the gym and I don't have to worry about it getting bashed or cracked by something or getting covered in sweat. Plus I can use the timers and alarms whilst I'm working out. Sometimes it's just what you need, a watch that does a specific job and that's where G's come into their own.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think I've got about 6 of them. They do a job, just a tough functional watch that you can put on and forget about. I wear mine at the gym and I don't have to worry about it getting bashed or cracked by something or getting covered in sweat. Plus I can use the timers and alarms whilst I'm working out. Sometimes it's just what you need, a watch that does a specific job and that's where G's come into their own.


a lot of the baggage handlers I used to work with worn them and guys on building sites favour them to I used a zeon at the time lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Which is the all singing and dancing g shock ? I think it has a sensor on it and it look huge.


There are tons of g's. .you can get casio protreks..they have lots of functions too and are very big


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've been looking at a few vostok amphibians, but I can't decide lol
> View attachment 1596691
> View attachment 1596693
> View attachment 1596695
> View attachment 1596700


Hey sharky, do you have a seller link for the orange one please?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I've got no G-shocks. Can't see why they're so expensive. Aren't they just plastic digitals? Argos have a casio on offer at the mo that looks like G-shock for under 20 quid. Perhaps I should get one to try? Or save the 20 quid for some more 'crusty ruskies' lol


depends which you get like anything. my mudman was £60, the other was about £35. my bro just bought one for 200 and I think he needs sectioning lol I'd never pay that for one!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hey sharky, do you have a seller link for the orange one please?


it's camocity, VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIA Scuba Dude AMPHIBIAN DIVER WATCH 420378 | eBay


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> I've got no G-shocks. Can't see why they're so expensive. Aren't they just plastic digitals? Argos have a casio on offer at the mo that looks like G-shock for under 20 quid. Perhaps I should get one to try? Or save the 20 quid for some more 'crusty ruskies' lol


They aren't expensive at all. You can easily pick up one from Amazon from £50 or so. They aren't just 'plastic digitals', what sets them apart is that they are shock resistant and water resistant to 200m. There is a video on the G-Shock website of one being hit with a hammer in a stress test and it comes out without a scratch. There is also a great thread on here which I'll try to find where a guy puts a basic G-Shock through a series of torture tests. He freezes it in a block of ice in his freezer, puts it through a cycle in his washing machine, puts it in the oven, even runs over it with his car and it still works and doesn't miss a beat after all that! Try doing that with any other digital watch. So to answer your question no they aren't the same as other plastic digitals or even the non G Casios, there is a lot of cool technology in there.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here you go. I think you have to give any watch that can withstand all this a bit of respect.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-really-tough-g-shock-torture-inside-57302.html


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yup - 2 HMTs both took 8 days from India. Mumbai I think it was.


Wow. My Janata took exactly 5 weeks, ha.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here you go. I think you have to give any watch that can withstand all this a bit of respect.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-really-tough-g-shock-torture-inside-57302.html


 bet you wont wash the dishes with it ho ho:]


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

In other news, argos have lost the plot... again....

Buy Casio Men's Diver Style Watch. at Argos.ie- Your Online Shop for .

It has been €20 for 4+ months, now it's suddenly worth twice that.. I like how they conveniently forgot to mention what the price was at the bottom of the page where it usually says "this item has previously been on sale at x"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> In other news, argos have lost the plot... again....
> 
> Buy Casio Men's Diver Style Watch. at Argos.ie- Your Online Shop for .
> 
> It has been €20 for 4+ months, now it's suddenly worth twice that.. I like how they conveniently forgot to mention what the price was at the bottom of the page where it usually says "this item has previously been on sale at x"


I got it for £14.99 in york


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> bet you wont wash the dishes with it ho ho:]


I had a similar moment earlier this week. Normally when I take my daughter swimming I put on one of my Seiko divers but as I am doing the one watch a week challenge I had on my U1 and I was concerned about getting it wet. I had to remind myself its rated to 1000m which I am unlikely to exceed in the local pool.

I must stop babying my watches lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I had a similar moment earlier this week. Normally when I take my daughter swimming I put on one of my Seiko divers but as I am doing the one watch a week challenge I had on my U1 and I was concerned about getting it wet. I had to remind myself its rated to 1000m which I am unlikely to exceed in the local pool.
> 
> I must stop babying my watches lol


 can you remind me what a U1 watch is please


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> They aren't expensive at all. You can easily pick up one from Amazon from £50 or so. They aren't just 'plastic digitals', what sets them apart is that they are shock resistant and water resistant to 200m. There is a video on the G-Shock website of one being hit with a hammer in a stress test and it comes out without a scratch. There is also a great thread on here which I'll try to find where a guy puts a basic G-Shock through a series of torture tests. He freezes it in a block of ice in his freezer, puts it through a cycle in his washing machine, puts it in the oven, even runs over it with his car and it still works and doesn't miss a beat after all that! Try doing that with any other digital watch. So to answer your question no they aren't the same as other plastic digitals or even the non G Casios, there is a lot of cool technology in there.


Have you seen the similar thread where a ugh does all that to a Soki sub clone, and it survives!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


>


 Sorry did not pay attention to the depth cheers


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> can you remind me what a U1 watch is please


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


>


 Got it now I will just wear my rotary tomorrow thanks


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> bet you wont wash the dishes with it ho ho:]


Haha, not me. I positively enjoy getting my watches wet. When I go to the swimming pool with my children in love picking out a watch to go swimming with. My Monster, EcoZilla, Orient Ray, Timex Ironman, G-Shock Glx and probably a few more have all been on the pool with me.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Haha, not me. I positively enjoy getting my watches wet. When I go to the swimming pool with my children in love picking out a watch to go swimming with. My Monster, EcoZilla, Orient Ray, Timex Ironman, G-Shock Glx and probably a few more have all been on the pool with me.


 but you still wont wash the dishes?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> but you still wont wash the dishes?


I most certainty do.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> but you still wont wash the dishes?


That is what a dishwasher is for lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> That is what a dishwasher is for lol


 correct my point all along


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> That is what a dishwasher is for lol


I married my dishwasher !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> They aren't expensive at all. You can easily pick up one from Amazon from £50 or so. They aren't just 'plastic digitals', what sets them apart is that they are shock resistant and water resistant to 200m. There is a video on the G-Shock website of one being hit with a hammer in a stress test and it comes out without a scratch. There is also a great thread on here which I'll try to find where a guy puts a basic G-Shock through a series of torture tests. He freezes it in a block of ice in his freezer, puts it through a cycle in his washing machine, puts it in the oven, even runs over it with his car and it still works and doesn't miss a beat after all that! Try doing that with any other digital watch. So to answer your question no they aren't the same as other plastic digitals or even the non G Casios, there is a lot of cool technology in there.


And as a military watch I'd say the vast majority of armed forces nowadays wear G shocks and maybe a few protreks and Suuntos..hard to beat?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I most certainty do.


 I used to do them all the time when I was home dishwasher for years now and my son does pans and stuff but he has never worn a watch at any time,not like the other two.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> And as a military watch I'd say the vast majority of armed forces nowadays wear G shocks and maybe a few protreks and Suuntos..hard to beat?


I have seen everything from submariners and sea masters to cheap Casio's and yes a few g shocks


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I have seen everything from submariners and sea masters to cheap Casio's and yes a few g shocks


If funny (I mentioned here before) my company is Japanese and all the Japanese guys..at all levels, wear casio. They are a great brand for non WIS. .buy it, wear it and dump it when the battery dies..lol..never have to be reset and as tough as boots


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I actually prefer to wash the dishes by hand than use the dishwasher. It uses up an awful lot of electricity I think so I'd rather just use a bit of hot water and wash them by hand. I think I find it quite therapeutic as well.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> but you still wont wash the dishes?


I've worn all my watches at some point while filling the dishwasher if that counts lol ;-)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've worn all my watches at some point while filling the dishwasher if that counts lol ;-)


Is that the dishwasher you married lol?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's camocity, VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIA Scuba Dude AMPHIBIAN DIVER WATCH 420378 | eBay


Thanks. Zenitar has the same model, it just doesn't look quite as golden, I wonder which is closest to the real thing!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Is that the dishwasher you married lol?


LOL !!!!!!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Is that the dishwasher you married lol?


That's where dive watches come in handy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks. Zenitar has the same model, it just doesn't look quite as golden, I wonder which is closest to the real thing!


I bet they are all the same, probably just different cameras/lighting!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

. Morning!
Posted in wrong thread, oops!
Back soon


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> . Morning!
> Posted in wrong thread, oops!
> Back soon


Morning


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol morning oh'd and u.w.m.. so what watch to wear hmmm lol think I will stick with the ginsbo for now might change it for when I go out as I have not worn my 1054 in awhile


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol morning oh'd and u.w.m.. so what watch to wear hmmm lol think I will stick with the ginsbo for now might change it for when I go out as I have not worn my 1054 in awhile


That's the only good thing about doing this one watch a week thing, I don't have to waste time in the morning trying to decide what watch to wear lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> That's the only good thing about doing this one watch a week thing, I don't have to waste time in the morning trying to decide what watch to wear lol


having a Sinn I would have thou it would make it a lot easier


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> having a Sinn I would have thou it would make it a lot easier


True that's why I picked the U1 as it had been getting the most wrist time lately. Still it will mean I appreciate my other pieces more when I strap them on again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> True that's why I picked the U1 as it had been getting the most wrist time lately. Still it will mean I appreciate my other pieces more when I strap them on again


yeah to me it the enjoyment not the price tag and the uniqueness the watch is I like my old beat up 1054 or my world time with English date ( hey oh'd  ) or the old trench watches.. not saying brand new is bad theirs some I would like  but I don't know if it's me but with an old watch I get a feeling with them. were with new they feel cold empty some how lol ( that sound like I should be wearing a jacket with the buckles at the back lol ) but I think there a few that will know what I mean  most of my watches you would not see every day on the street well maybe a few from the guys on here


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah to me it the enjoyment not the price tag and the uniqueness the watch is I like my old beat up 1054 or my world time with English date ( hey oh'd  ) or the old trench watches.. not saying brand new is bad theirs some I would like  but I don't know if it's me but with an old watch I get a feeling with them. were with new they feel cold empty some how lol ( that sound like I should be wearing a jacket with the buckles at the back lol ) but I think there a few that will know what I mean  most of my watches you would not see every day on the street well maybe a few from the guys on here


Yes but there is also the satisfaction of getting a new watch and making it yours. Knowing that you put that ding in the bezel when you fell over drunk, you put that scratch on it when you knocked it against a brick wall. Once you have owned them for a few years then they are unique as no other watch will have the same battle scars.
Having said that I am considering getting a birth year watch as my first vintage, I just don't know what one yet lol.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Yes but there is also the satisfaction of getting a new watch and making it yours. Knowing that you put that ding in the bezel when you fell over drunk, you put that scratch on it when you knocked it against a brick wall. Once you have owned them for a few years then they are unique as no other watch will have the same battle scars.
> Having said that I am considering getting a birth year watch as my first vintage, I just don't know what one yet lol.


lol when I have a new one I hate the feeling that you are going to ding it up lol when they come pre-ding lol then I just put them on and have fun lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. Sticking with vostok today - but wearing the "Underwater boat Captain" today 










Edit:forgot the pic doh


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning again!
Back to work with the Elgé








Glad you're enjoying the Ginsbo, is! Who needs a Lew and Blooey?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Having said that I am considering getting a birth year watch as my first vintage, I just don't know what one yet lol.


well mine would be this


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well here's a start
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-birthyear-watch-ideas-926675.html
What are your birthyears, gents?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Well here's a start
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-birthyear-watch-ideas-926675.html
> What are your birthyears, gents?


1979 so not quite vintage yet lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oo, 79, you've got some nice options Billy
And vintage isn't formally defined, but often accepted to be 25yrs, so I expect most of us qualify, lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Well here's a start
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-birthyear-watch-ideas-926675.html
> What are your birthyears, gents?


'75, anything classy out that year ?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The 70s are generally cool, WS: Seiko and Citizen chronos, Seiko divers - check out the links in my thread
It's the 80s that start being a bit of a design desert


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

1951 was just getting off the bus nothing to expensive for me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 1951


 for that year Hamilton and boluver and omega spring to mind 
and of course smith's


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Well here's a start
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-birthyear-watch-ideas-926675.html
> What are your birthyears, gents?


66 for me. I was thinking of a birth year watch for my No50 in my collection, but I might also save the idea for my 50th birthday


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

did anyone watch mind games last night lots of cheap watches in that there was a diesel and a g shock an adidas and sunnto lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I had to strip this down last night as the seal on the crown disintegrated and got jammed in the hole making it impossible to set, this is the first time I've worn it as it was an impulse buy that I really didn't want lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 1951 was just getting off the bus nothing to expensive for me


well got to be a smith then or elgin or go Russian or ? was ingersole around then


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well got to be a smith then or elgin or go Russian or ? was ingersole around then


I have an old Ingersoll that runs faster than me


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning all 1963 would be my year


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

You could cheat, Almac, and get a 1963 reissue ;-)


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Anything nice from 90?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Anything nice from 90?


That would be the desert shield blanch


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

1970 for me


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ne careful what you wish for regarding your birth year lads..lilly the pink was no 1 when I was born..never quite got over that


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That would be the desert shield blanch


I better get another one so lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I better get another one so lol


OhD might know..but I'm almost sure the DS was issued in 1990?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Indeed, 1990
But not issued, it was a private company who sold them in PXs
More here:
http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?22022-The-forgotten-Desert-Shield-watch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder if my baby amphibian was around when our blanchy was a baby


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Well here's a start
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-birthyear-watch-ideas-926675.html
> What are your birthyears, gents?


Thanks Kath for the link, I quite like those Seiko chronograph ones.
Goes off to put 1979 into eBay search...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

1978 here. Thought I had a '78 seiko 5 but turns out to be most likely a 1988 :-(


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Just at the Trafford centre with the wife and kids having a drink before we go in the sea life centre. Smiths jump hour again today, loving the little fella !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just at the Trafford centre with the wife and kids having a drink before we go in the sea life centre. Smiths jump hour again today, loving the little fella !


Sea life center is good there, the queue can be awful though so if you can you are better to pre book tickets. We just showed up once without tickets joined the queue to be told at least an hour wait. Brought out the phone and booked online for the next hour slot, walked round for a bit then came back and got in before the people who were still waiting in the queue.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Sea life center is good there, the queue can be awful though so if you can you are better to pre book tickets. We just showed up once without tickets joined the queue to be told at least an hour wait. Brought out the phone and booked online for the next hour slot, walked round for a bit then came back and got in before the people who were still waiting in the queue.


Yeah we booked online but got here a bit early so we're just killing a bit of time.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> You could cheat, Almac, and get a 1963 reissue ;-)


Yes they look great but too pricey for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Received my replacement Jaragar yesterday and today I got a new strap which only cost £2.09 from China. Bought it to see if I liked the mesh style bracelet. I think it looks OK. I'll wear it today and see how it feels.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Anything nice from 90?


For me 1990 says Swatch or a G-Shock but I don't know if that's your cup of tea.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just at the Trafford centre with the wife and kids having a drink before we go in the sea life centre. Smiths jump hour again today, loving the little fella !


Have you been to the Tag Heuer boutique around that way, anything interesting in there?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> You could cheat, Almac, and get a 1963 reissue ;-)


How much do they sell for?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

€189, £151 from watchunique, the version I went for above (the bigger versions from Seagull HK are pricier)
http://www.watchunique.com/seagull-1963.html


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I wonder if my baby amphibian was around when our blanchy was a baby


I didn't realise yours was an amphibian now I want it ever more


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I didn't realise yours was an amphibian now I want it ever more


I didn't know until OhD told me a while back..they're quite small though


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I like the smaller vostoks their perfect for me in work


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> €189, £151 from watchunique, the version I went for above (the bigger versions from Seagull HK are pricier)
> Seagull 1963


Not as bad as I was expecting to be honest. I was sure I'd seen them before for around €300. I think I might have to bookmark that.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Not as bad as I was expecting to be honest. I was sure I'd seen them before for around €300. I think I might have to bookmark that.


it all depends which size you go for and weather you want a show case back i'm sure w.s paid a lot more then that  can any one remember what we decide was the size of swatch watch battery was


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it all depends which size you go for and weather you want a show case back i'm sure w.s paid a lot more then that  can any one remember what we decide was the size of swatch watch battery was


My Swatch takes a 377 battery which I think is AG4


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> My Swatch takes a 377 battery which I think is AG4


 cheers I checked on-line for the irony swatch battery and was told 371 got it and does it fit my ar#e does it lol looks like I'm going back out for 377 that does ring a bell lol so anyone needing a 371 ask me first I got two hmmm


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I like the smaller vostoks their perfect for me in work


These do turn up on ebay.com from time to time


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> These do turn up on ebay.com from time to time


I'll probably pick one up with one of my batches of vostoks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> My Swatch takes a 377 battery which I think is AG4


did not work tried a 394 and it's ticking now but I think it needs a 389 that's what I think it should be found a site and they quote LR1130 which is 389 ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I didn't know until OhD told me a while back..they're quite small though


I could be wrong but is that not a new one as it has both the desert storm and desert shield on it.. I have a link to a new one that I sent a link to smeagal that look to be the spit of that


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I could be wrong but is that not a new one as it has both the desert storm and desert shield on it.. I have a link to a new one that I sent a link to smeagal that look to be the spit of that


Probably is. I don't really know too much about it..It is pretty battered so I expect it has some age..a pic of the back


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol you know what they say about pig sh#t and a hammer and vintage watches lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

British RAF today.

Eaglemoss took the subscription yesterday, should get another two watches on Saturday. Who else is still subscribing?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> British RAF today.
> 
> Eaglemoss took the subscription yesterday, should get another two watches on Saturday. Who else is still subscribing?


how do stranger were ya been mate ?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did not work tried a 394 and it's ticking now but I think it needs a 389 that's what I think it should be found a site and they quote LR1130 which is 389 ?


See if you can pick up a multi pack in a pound shop or the likes. That's what I did because I wasn't sure which one was the 377. You'd think they'd write the battery size somewhere within the watch. The first time I changed mine I took out the battery and forgot to write down the size. Luckily Swatch have their entire back catalogue on their website ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> See if you can pick up a multi pack in a pound shop or the likes. That's what I did because I wasn't sure which one was the 377. You'd think they'd write the battery size somewhere within the watch. The first time I changed mine I took out the battery and forgot to write down the size. Luckily Swatch have their entire back catalogue on their website ...


that's were I got the 371 code from lol the multi packs have only certain sizes


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> You could cheat, Almac, and get a 1963 reissue ;-)


There's a new homage being built right now;

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/expression-interest-my-new-1963-chronograph-reissue-1069351.html

Not technically built in your birth year of course, but nice all the same.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> British RAF today.
> 
> Eaglemoss took the subscription yesterday, should get another two watches on Saturday. Who else is still subscribing?


How do stu, does that mean you get the divers special tomorrow then?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's were I got the 371 code from lol the multi packs have only certain sizes


The multi pack I got had AG1, 3, 4, 10, 12 and 13 but AG 10 was the one for my Swatch, and AG 12 and 13 look like they'd be too deep to fit in a watch.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> How do stu, does that mean you get the divers special tomorrow then?


I've opted out of the specials, but it does look good.

I've been good, but with conversations going away from the magazine and onto much more desirable watches. Lol. I've drifted back to the car clubs . . .


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> British RAF today.
> 
> Eaglemoss took the subscription yesterday, should get another two watches on Saturday. Who else is still subscribing?


Hi Stuart. Long time. I'm still a subscriber (for a bit longer, anyway) 
You reckon they're coming this week? I thought it'd be next week.

In other news my Indian seiko 5 arrived today. Definitely a franken - haven't made my mind up with it yet. It could even be my "birth watch" (1970) - it definitely has a 70s look to it.








Edit: can't expect much - it was £8:50 inc postage!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Hi Stuart. Long time. I'm still a subscriber (for a bit longer, anyway)
> You reckon they're coming this week? I thought it'd be next week.
> 
> In other news my Indian seiko 5 arrived today. Definitely a franken - haven't made my mind up with it yet. It could even be my "birth watch" (1970) - it definitely has a 70s look to it.
> ...


They usually arrive on the Saturday after my money goes out, though last time, it was mid week, after the weekend (you know what I mean!)


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> They usually arrive on the Saturday after my money goes out, though last time, it was mid week, after the weekend (you know what I mean!)


Yup I know what you mean. I think today is 3 weeks since my last delivery, so I reckon the next will be latter part of next week.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Amil (asap31) has at least 3 Desert Shields, full size and Cadets
Just sayin'


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep my watch is gaining on the two sitting in Moscow lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep my watch is gaining on the two sitting in Moscow lol


Just listening to the news re: trade sanctions with Russia. Is that having an impact on watch purchases from Russia? The ones I bought from chistopolcity, and Amil came really quick - not sure they would now.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Just listening to the news re: trade sanctions with Russia. Is that having an impact on watch purchases from Russia? The ones I bought from chistopolcity, and Amil came really quick - not sure they would now.


well ours have been delayed I think one set have just left the Moscow sorting office after nine days of sitting there they were despatch 23.07.2014 08:55 and it was still in Russia when I check last with the line left sorting centre what ever that means


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Bye bye Sekonda chronograph, although your domed crystal looks cool, I just can't read the time with your light hands/light dial combo! Off to ebay on Sunday...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Hi Stuart. Long time. I'm still a subscriber (for a bit longer, anyway)
> You reckon they're coming this week? I thought it'd be next week.
> 
> In other news my Indian seiko 5 arrived today. Definitely a franken - haven't made my mind up with it yet. It could even be my "birth watch" (1970) - it definitely has a 70s look to it.
> ...


I love this Seiko!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well swatch is working and looking good now it's clean lol  and the pulsar is clean and working to but I think that's looking for a new home thou


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Parnis fans, do they do a blue and gold two tone submariner?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/creationwatches-com-bad-story-1070776.html

Have you guys seen this...bad news travels fast...I think this is bad news for Creation?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/creationwatches-com-bad-story-1070776.html
> 
> Have you guys seen this...bad news travels fast...I think is is bad news for Creation?


Shame, I bought a couple of watches from them in the past. Not again though


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Shame, I bought a couple of watches from them in the past. Not again though


See they've had a great, free advertisning run on WUS, I never heard of Creation until I joined here but at the same token...mess with a member at your peril..one bad customer and your business could be ruined...they need to reply to that thread ASAP I'd say...is an interesting thread. to say the least lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/creationwatches-com-bad-story-1070776.html
> 
> Have you guys seen this...bad news travels fast...I think is is bad news for Creation?


Never used them, but was going to if/when I ever save up for a Seiko solar chronograph. Not now, I will wait for one of you guys to get bored of yours


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/creationwatches-com-bad-story-1070776.html
> 
> Have you guys seen this...bad news travels fast...I think this is bad news for Creation?


Well I was going to ask the wife to get me an orange monster from them for Christmas, not now though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Never used them, but was going to if/when I ever save up for a Seiko solar chronograph. Not now, I will wait for one of you guys to get bored of yours


lol yeah I got my eye on one of sharkys at the minute


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol yeah I got my eye on one of sharkys at the minute


Haha, no chance ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Haha, no chance ;-)


got a pic till you change your mind lol I think it was an eco If I remeber you got a bargain with it was it a citizen it had a ss strap and silver bezel had a bit of a white monster about it If I remember right ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Had the Aussie Diver on a 22mm Zulu for his review photoshoot, doesn't look at all bad.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got a pic till you change your mind lol I think it was an eco If I remeber you got a bargain with it was it a citizen it had a ss strap and silver bezel had a bit of a white monster about it If I remember right ?


sorry mate, you lost me on that one lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> sorry mate, you lost me on that one lol ;-)


have you got the pic you put up the other day of the solars ?  I think it was in with them


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Parnis fans, do they do a blue and gold two tone submariner?


You'll laugh at this. I just had a chance at one of those. It was a Ricky Lake sub. A friend of my Mam was selling it. He wanted far too much for it. I knew straight away it was a fake but there was no convincing him. Then when he found reason, someone had been messing around with it and the watch wouldn't wind.

I'm sure I just saw one on Parnis shop. It wasn't Parnis or sterile though, it had some other name on the dial.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you got the pic you put up the other day of the solars ?  I think it was in with them












I'm guessing you mean no.2? Eco Drive Pro Diver


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Thing is though if Parnis did a two tone sub you might find that the gold covering would wear off or scratch quite easily. It's probably best to stick to pain stainless steel for cheap watches like that.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> Had the Aussie Diver on a 22mm Zulu for his review photoshoot, doesn't look at all bad.


I wear mine on a Bond NATO. It looks great.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thing is though if Parnis did a two tone sub you might find that the gold covering would wear off or scratch quite easily. It's probably best to stick to pain stainless steel for cheap watches like that.


Yes you are probably right. Would look good in the watch box, though!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


>


Ooh! Citizen... Mmmm!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> You'll laugh at this. I just had a chance at one of those. It was a fake Rolex. A friend of my Mam was selling it. He wanted far too much for it. I knew straight away it was a fake but there was no convincing him. Then when he found reason, someone had been messing around with it and the watch wouldn't wind.
> 
> I'm sure I just saw one on Parnis shop. It wasn't Parnis or sterile though, it had some other name on the dial.


If it is in half decent nick, offer to buy it off him, broken, for a tenner, I'll have the case and bracelet off you and use a Bagelsport to fix and then redial it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this one mate I'm sure it was you that got it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this one mate I'm sure it was you that got it


Shiny! Looks great.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this one mate I'm sure it was you that got it


yes, that's the one I've got


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yes, that's the one I've got


well when you get bored an all that lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well when you get bored an all that lol


I can't see it happening but if it should you get first refusal ;-)
And here is a wrist shot just for you lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If it is in half decent nick, offer to buy it off him, broken, for a tenner, I'll have the case and bracelet off you and use a Bagelsport to fix and then redial it


It had seen better days. The gold plating on the crown had completely worn off and was a greenish brown colour, the gold on the bracelet had started to come off in places, the bezel pip had fallen out and I had to bend the two lips at the end of the clasp in in order to get it to close properly as the metal was pretty weak. To be fair, if it had been in better shape and if he had been reasonable with the price I might have taken it. The only obvious signs of it being a fake was that the bezel pip (or where it should have been) was off-center, the gold plating was fading, the lume (which was pretty non-existent) was green instead of blue, the cyclops didn't magnify as well as it should have and the numbers on the date wheel weren't quite right.

The lowest he was willing to go was €100. Even after I told him that it would take a €100-120 service to get it running properly. That is even if you could get a watchmaker to look at it. I told him with the state it's in, if he's giving it away I'll have it, ha. I'd probably find a cheap sub with a date wheel and swap the movements (and the bezel pip) and throw it on a NATO.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If it is in half decent nick, offer to buy it off him, broken, for a tenner, I'll have the case and bracelet off you and use a Bagelsport to fix and then redial it


Whoops


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes you are probably right. Would look good in the watch box, though!


Invicta do a 2 tone sub homage, could be a better option

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> It had seen better days. The gold plating on the crown had completely worn off and was a greenish brown colour, the gold on the bracelet had started to come off in places, the bezel pip had fallen out and I had to bend the two lips at the end of the clasp in in order to get it to close properly as the metal was pretty weak. To be fair, if it had been in better shape and if he had been reasonable with the price I might have taken it. The only obvious signs of it being a fake was that the bezel pip (or where it should have been) was off-center, the gold plating was fading, the lume (which was pretty non-existent) was green instead of blue, the cyclops didn't magnify as well as it should have and the numbers on the date wheel weren't quite right.
> 
> The lowest he was willing to go was €100. Even after I told him that it would take a €100-120 service to get it running properly. That is even if you could get a watchmaker to look at it. I told him with the state it's in, if he's giving it away I'll have it, ha. I'd probably find a cheap sub with a date wheel and swap the movements (and the bezel pip) and throw it on a NATO.


wow, 100! I'm sure you could find a brand new packet of biscuits for less than that!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Invicta do a 2 tone sub homage, could be a better option
> 
> chico


I used to have one, couldn't bear the engraving on the side of the case so sold it on!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> wow, 100! I'm sure you could find a brand new copy for less than that!


You could get a Parnis for less than that!


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> wow, 100! I'm sure you could find a brand new copy for less than that!


If you knew someone going to Turkey you could probably get one with a box and papers for that, ha.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> If you are interested I have a couple of rule nine watches that are just taking up space in my watch box that you can have.


rule nine ? don't ring no bells when are they from


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> If you are interested I have a couple of rule nine watches that are just taking up space in my watch box that you can have.


 what are the movements like still trying to get use out of my snowflake hands


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> rule nine ? don't ring no bells when are they from


From Hong Kong


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I think we should end this discussion here, before the mods get the wrong idea. So, I plan to buy the Aussie diver special edition, would love to see some pics of it when subscribers receive it.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> what are the movements like still trying to get use out of my snowflake hands


Edit
I will pm you


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> From Hong Kong
> 
> (Fakes which we are not allowed to discuss because of rule nine)


 duh just having Blondie moment lol got any hints lol know smeagal is after parts and me to lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Pictures released of issues 16 and 17
















Why two white dials together? You wait ages for one...


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I think we should end this discussion here, before the mods get the wrong idea. So, I plan to buy the Aussie diver special edition, would love to see some pics of it when subscribers receive it.


I have removed the details from my post. If anyone want one then PM me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I think we should end this discussion here, before the mods get the wrong idea. So, I plan to buy the Aussie diver special edition, would love to see some pics of it when subscribers receive it.


6 days and counting I'm getting two at the moment one for me and one for w.s


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I have removed the details from my post. If anyone want one then PM me


I think he was taking more about the rolo conversation he was having lol but it best safe then sorry I'm intrigue too lol p.m way haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Pictures released of issues 16 and 17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god hope 18 is what I'm hoping for or am going to be very disappointed lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just seen an interesting new parnis solar homage????









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just seen an interesting new parnis solar homage????
> 
> View attachment 1598030
> 
> ...


from creation by any chance haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just seen an interesting new parnis solar homage????
> 
> View attachment 1598030
> 
> ...


go on, what's that gonna cost me? lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> go on, what's that gonna cost me? lol


Don't do it mate, step away from the computer!! lol

there's a bumble bee version as well!!

http://parnispj.tmall.com/

chico


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Shame about Creation watches too. I've been keeping an eye on that thread since I saw it this morning (or maybe it was yesterday, sure I can't remember what I had for dinner yesterday, ha). I had thought about ordering a Nighthawk from them a couple of months ago.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Shame about Creation watches too. I've been keeping an eye on that thread since I saw it this morning (or maybe it was yesterday, sure I can't remember what I had for dinner yesterday, ha). I had thought about ordering a Nighthawk from them a couple of months ago.


think you left the comment on there yesterday mate but I could be wrong I am normally haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Shame about Creation watches too. I've been keeping an eye on that thread since I saw it this morning (or maybe it was yesterday, sure I can't remember what I had for dinner yesterday, ha). I had thought about ordering a Nighthawk from them a couple of months ago.


can we really take a few peoples bad experience as a good enough reason to avoid them? this can happen with ebay sellers too, we all still go on ebay! I will prob buy from them again until the time it goes wrong of course lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal how about this for your birth year watch lol 

mans old half crown watch dated 1950 with box and papers


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> can we really take a few peoples bad experience as a good enough reason to avoid them? this can happen with ebay sellers too, we all still go on ebay! I will prob buy from them again until the time it goes wrong of course lol


Well to be fair, we are just hearing one side of the story, but to send someone a defective watch and then apparently tell them that if they return the watch they won't sign for the package is pretty low. You can't send someone out a defective watch, then refuse to have it returned on the basis of it being defective.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> think you left the comment on there yesterday mate but I could be wrong I am normally haha


Yep, I did. I had a bit of a brain fart there.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> god hope 18 is what I'm hoping for or am going to be very disappointed lol


Which one is 18 again mate, is it the PAM Egyptian ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Which one is 18 again mate, is it the PAM Egyptian ?


 yeah that's what I'm hoping


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that's what I'm hoping


Yeah me too. I'm really looking forward to the Aussie special as well ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal how about this for your birth year watch lol
> 
> mans old half crown watch dated 1950 with box and papers


 I am sorry but I would not pay 2 shillings and sixpence for it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah me too. I'm really looking forward to the Aussie special as well ;-)


I'm hoping my little shop of wonders does it again have not check them since the issue nine it out of my way see maybe I should just to see if they are still stocking them lol they said if they was being sent them they would stock them they had the special pocket watch one


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm hoping my little shop of wonders does it again have not check them since the issue nine it out of my way see maybe I should just to see if they are still stocking them lol they said if they was being sent them they would stock them they had the special pocket watch one


Fingers crossed, mate I've no chance round our way the local paper shop is a waste of time, if you don't want a copy of the sun, star or heat magazine your knackered :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Fingers crossed, mate I've no chance round our way the local paper shop is a waste of time, if you don't want a copy of the sun, star or heat magazine your knackered :-(


 there is the nisa I will try if not and then there's smith's


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> there is the nisa I will try if not and then there's smith's


I guess you'll be up early next Thursday morning then mate LOL !

Edit: message me ASAP that Thursday morning if you can't get them and I will jump in the car and head into town and have a look for us and failing that I could nip to Wigan or Bury ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> there is the nisa I will try if not and then there's smith's


 I can probably just have enough to get one more if any one requires one  but would need to know before as I don't no weather to take a chance on one extra one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just read the FAQ's on Creations returns policy, they will not accept returns on faulty goods as they were checked prior to posting! lol is that even a legal statement?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

one minute and counting lol  CITIZEN GENTS ECO DRIVE DIVERS WATCH


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope that gets sorted with creation as I had planned to buy from them in the future. 


My watch box arrived from amazon today. ........ I ordered a faux leather one and an aluminium one arrived lol ive messaged the seller so I'll have to wait and see what happens


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just read the FAQ's on Creations returns policy, they will not accept returns on faulty goods as they were checked prior to posting! lol is that even a legal statement?


Smells like BS to me.


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> British RAF today.
> 
> Eaglemoss took the subscription yesterday, should get another two watches on Saturday. *Who else is still subscribing?*


I'm not subscribing, but have them on order from my local newsagent. I have them all so far, apart from the specials, and wear quite a few of them in rotation - though the WW2 Luftwaffe gets by far the most wrist time.
I have two Luftys and am in the process of 'distressing' one of them (by wearing it a lot) so it can go in a display case with a 4-foot long scale model of the Bismarck, and a 1/32nd scale model of the Arado seaplane that most German WW2 warships carried.

Last one I got was the German Commando (Blancpain H3)









All of mine are immediately put on to NATO straps, due to my oversized wrists. :-d

...expecting no. 14 next Thursday (Israeli Commando)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> one minute and counting lol  CITIZEN GENTS ECO DRIVE DIVERS WATCH


wow that was cheap, did you buy it? it's different to mine, it has a gmt hand on it! ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> wow that was cheap, did you buy it? it's different to mine, it has a gmt hand on it! ;-)


 did not see it in time plus with the special next week could not do it lol  went for £70 a bargain I would imagine


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> one minute and counting lol  CITIZEN GENTS ECO DRIVE DIVERS WATCH


Nice ☺


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono I know no c.g but dam nice anyway  Custom Radiomir hommage - what do you think?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

AstroKarl;8230338 so it can go in a display case with a 4-foot long scale model of the Bismarck said:


> Pics! Pics!
> Arado like this?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Pics! Pics!
> Arado like this?


I left my models in the Glasgow transport museum so that everyone could look at them I wish. used to buy my models in the Clyde model dockyard Argyle Arcade over fifty years ago those were the days


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> wow that was cheap, did you buy it? it's different to mine, it has a gmt hand on it! ;-)


Bugger. I didn't see it was the GMT version. Discontinued.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Having early night working tomorrow will read my book/tablet still reading Clive Cussler on the Oregan wife does not want light on so will fall asleep easily I think


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I was inspired by a watch on the affordable WRUW yesterday and bought a Timex indiglo lol..the guy had it on a brown leather and it looked unusually different...well heres the first half lol

Timex Silvertone Expansion Chronograph Watch Indiglo Indiglo T78587 048148785878 | eBay

I think I'll try it on a black Nato 1st though ;-) 27 euro!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm hoping my little shop of wonders does it again have not check them since the issue nine it out of my way see maybe I should just to see if they are still stocking them lol they said if they was being sent them they would stock them they had the special pocket watch one


I'm hoping to be at RAF Waddington at sparrow fart next Thursday to see the two Lancasters and the Vulcan all together, so my watch hunt will have to wait until later.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm hoping to be at RAF Waddington at sparrow fart next Thursday to see the two Lancasters and the Vulcan all together, so my watch hunt will have to wait until later.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Are you sure about that? According to the BBMF site, they're doing RAF Marham and Clacton on Thursday (21st).
RAF BBMF - Display Info


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey chrono I know no c.g but dam nice anyway  Custom Radiomir hommage - what do you think?


Luverley .... Way out of my price range though.
Anyone with any tips on removing second hand from a pizza, and any replacement strap recommendations for a quality but affordable look.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Luverley .... Way out of my price range though.
> Anyone with any tips on removing second hand from a pizza, and any replacement strap recommendations for a quality but affordable look.


 the problem is more putting the back.. back on I did a couple fine then smashed the crystal in the last one as it did not want to go back on I was not the only to have this problems I like this look but is worth a go if you have two of them just in case lol


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Pics! Pics!
> Arado like this?


Yep, that's the one.
Sorry no pics yet though - the Bismarck is about halfway done, and I haven't even started the Arado yet.

I'm planning to build a perspex case as the base of a glass-topped coffee table - In the case with the 4ft+ (1:200) Bismarck, I'm putting the 1:32 Arado 196 (approx 15" wingspan) along with any period 'artefacts' I find by the time the models are finished. 
So far all I have artefact-wise is the Lufty watch and a few 7.92mm empty shell casings, but there's plenty of time to look around for other bits - I'm expecting to take at least another year to complete the Bismarck.

The Arado will be built from the Revell kit. There are a few finished builds of it around the modelling forums and review sites.
It's an awesome kit straight out of the box, plus I have a few aftermarket resin and photo-etch detailling extras to add to it.

And who knows... if I can pick up Trumpeter's 1:32 Fairey Swordfish kit at a reasonable price, I might build that up as the 818 squadron machine flown by Jock Moffat (the aircraft credited with jamming Bismarck's rudder, allowing the Royal Navy to catch and sink her) - and put that in there too.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey chrono I know no c.g but dam nice anyway  Custom Radiomir hommage - what do you think?


Sorry Is, I missed your post. Nice movement and case, but I can't stand the colour of that dial.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just found this on eBay - I suspect none of us here will be buying it, lol
Seikosha WW2 Japanese Pilot's Watch, the one the MWC one's based on. Just $99,999.99 (or place a bid 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281406960668


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do you think the bay is on the blink these was 99p yesterday and now at £114.99 ? 

Watchmakers Tools quality set 7 Screwdrivers including 7 spare heads | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you think the bay is on the blink these was 99p yesterday and now at £114.99 ?
> 
> Watchmakers Tools quality set 7 Screwdrivers including 7 spare heads | eBay


I think they are doing what the sellers of Wancher (yes, I know) watches do. They list two at a time. One auction, one buy it now. The buy it now is £300 so people bid up the other knew thinking it must be worth £300. I have seen it done with other items too, if you have the monopoly it works. Like the Archive Italian Mariner guy.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I think they are doing what the sellers of Wancher (yes, I know) watches do. They list two at a time. One auction, one buy it now. The buy it now is £300 so people bid up the other knew thinking it must be worth £300. I have seen it done with other items too, if you have the monopoly it works. Like the Archive Italian Mariner guy.


yeah I could understand if it was like 99p for £6.99 but at £114 must be a mistake ? 

oh yes morning mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

On way to work quick bus journey to work a wee bit tired and restless night


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning everyone!
Working again & enjoying wearing the Elgé (again)


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you think the bay is on the blink these was 99p yesterday and now at £114.99 ?
> 
> Watchmakers Tools quality set 7 Screwdrivers including 7 spare heads | eBay


Seems to go on a lot on ebay. I was just about to order a VGA box for the Dreamcast. One day the seller has more than 10 available and is selling them at €28, the next day (after selling one of them) he only has one left and changed the listing price to €80.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fairly common practice on eBay, supply and demand, but also if they don't have anymore stock its easier to change price than relist.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I could understand if it was like 99p for £6.99 but at £114 must be a mistake ?
> 
> oh yes morning mate


I bought my watch back press for 6.99 incl postage, then they went up to 59.99. Weird


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes indeed, morning all. I'm not deliberately doing the one watch per week thing, but I find myself wearing the Blue Ray for the third day running. Doubt it will last though.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you think the bay is on the blink these was 99p yesterday and now at £114.99 ?
> 
> Watchmakers Tools quality set 7 Screwdrivers including 7 spare heads | eBay


I see it a lot. I think sometimes they up the price really high if they are out of stock or they want a break from posting etc, it stops people buying from them until they drop the price back down ;-)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Another photo of me wearing my U1.

Again.










Next week I will have some more variety I promise lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Mornin folks, nice Sinn UWM!

Pilot the day









Chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just ordered a ton of watch tools ready for the projects underwater mechanic is kindly sending me. For £35 I don't expect much in the way of quality but will get me started!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just ordered a ton of watch tools ready for the projects underwater mechanic is kindly sending me. For £35 I don't expect much in the way of quality but will get me started!


Hey mate any chance you send me the link to the back press and the screwdrives mate well the whole lot thinking about it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys,off out for a bit of retail therapy and wearing the parnis sub. It's a bit cold out there so in need of a fleece too!


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Working again & enjoying wearing the Elgé (again)


I just stumbled across the Rolex and Tudor forum and there's a guy looking for info on your Tudor, ha. How random is that?!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Hey mate any chance you send me the link to the back press and the screwdrives mate well the whole lot thinking about it


All from seller fzeroinestore


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Just found this on eBay - I suspect none of us here will be buying it, lol
> Seikosha WW2 Japanese Pilot's Watch, the one the MWC one's based on. Just $99,999.99 (or place a bid
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281406960668


Would be nice to own..a tad expensive lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Seems like Aldi have those watch straps from tomorrow. €3.99 per pair, with spring bars and the tool. They didn't list the sizes though...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys,off out for a bit of retail therapy and wearing the parnis sub. It's a bit cold out there so in need of a fleece too!


Defo one of the nicest looking watch/strap combo's you can get for £50!! Well to my eyes anyway!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Seems like Aldi have those watch straps from tomorrow. €3.99 per pair, with spring bars and the tool. They didn't list the sizes though...


if they are like the last lot well worth it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Seems like Aldi have those watch straps from tomorrow. €3.99 per pair, with spring bars and the tool. They didn't list the sizes though...


A decent tool and set off spring bars is probably worth the asking price.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am selling a few of my EM watches to make space in the watch box for the Aussie diver special edition and to make sure I only have watches I will wear. All on eBay, PM me for more information, I have a subscribers special edition on there, and some normal ones.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> A decent tool and set off spring bars is probably worth the asking price.


 the tool works once then it's no good lol but the last lot of strap they did was £7.99 and they reduced them to £3.99 and I grab a couple of packs so we will see this time


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Hi All,
I bought 2 Vostoks about 10 years ago - still going great! Also have a very old Seiko automatic and some other old mechanicals. Also EMs: Fanty, Pizza, Oz, Subby and Foreign Legion (FL) (of which woman in cafe said "Nice to see a man wearing a stylish watch for once!!"). OK FL is small by modern enormous standards - but its very similar to a 1950s 17 Rubis French wristwatch I have! And am trying the 1 watch a week idea - after 6 days its now not looking small!

One (rare?) positive thing about EM - had a duff FL - sent it back and got a replacement within 5 days 
Will cherry pick EMs if interesting and available. Even wear some with original straps (kind of look a tad less expensive and more rough and ready/military???)

Fair Runner


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the tool works once then it's no good lol but the last lot of strap they did was £7.99 and they reduced them to £3.99 and I grab a couple of packs so we will see this time


Might get some if they are 20mm as they'll fit most watches.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I have watches that require straps from 16mm to 24mm, so if the local one have them I should be covered, ha. I'll definitely wander up to the local Aldi early tomorrow and pick them up. I already have a springbar tool, but I guess with how flimsy they are you can never have enough, and the spring bars are always handy.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Might get some if they are 20mm as they'll fit most watches.


I wont swear to but the last lot was all 22 - 24 but they was reduce to clear so the other sizes could have sold out... but that was my thinking grab some 20 and 18 If they have them


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I wont swear to but the last lot was all 22 - 24 but they was reduce to clear so the other sizes could have sold out... but that was my thinking grab some 20 and 18 If they have them


18 good for HMTs


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I have watches that require straps from 16mm to 24mm, so if the local one have them I should be covered, ha. I'll definitely wander up to the local Aldi early tomorrow and pick them up. I already have a springbar tool, but I guess with how flimsy they are you can never have enough, and the spring bars are always handy.


Are you buying the watches from aldi? Is there straps available too?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Are you buying the watches from aldi? Is there straps available too?


No, I'm not buying the watches. They have straps available from tomorrow. €3.99 for two straps, springbars and the spring bar tool. You get a choice of metal, rubber or leather apparently.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> No, I'm not buying the watches. They have straps available from tomorrow. €3.99 for two straps, springbars and the spring bar tool. You get a choice of metal, rubber or leather apparently.


Oh I can't see them on the website. .will have another look..cheers


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I have watches that require straps from 16mm to 24mm, so if the local one have them I should be covered, ha. I'll definitely wander up to the local Aldi early tomorrow and pick them up. I already have a springbar tool, but I guess with how flimsy they are you can never have enough, and the spring bars are always handy.


I wore my spring bar tool down to a blunt tip fitting the cheapo ss strap to my subby, so I need a new one too.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh I can't see them on the website. .will have another look..cheers


Look under the specials pep


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh I can't see them on the website. .will have another look..cheers


I couldn't either. If you google Aldi watch straps it should be one of the first results.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo one of the nicest looking watch/strap combo's you can get for £50!! Well to my eyes anyway!! lol
> 
> chico


It's a grand piece, and I've been mulling over a Rolex style milsub homage, in ss as opposed to PVD, as I already have the Cooper.

Can't make my mind up between Parnis, Soki, Bagelsport, and Invicta. They all have their pros and cons, I just can't decide.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Cheers lads..found it..deffo worth checking out..!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh I can't see them on the website. .will have another look..cheers


here mate


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> It's a grand piece, and I've been mulling over a Rolex style milsub homage, in ss as opposed to PVD, as I already have the Cooper.
> 
> Can't make my mind up between Parnis, Soki, Bagelsport, and Invicta. They all have their pros and cons, I just can't decide.


I should have said cheapo homage. If I could afford an MWC, CWC, or Precista the choice would be easier.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow what a day! Went to London - found a little shop selling handmade leather goods. 
Had a watch strap handmade - measured to fit and to my exact specs. Saw it put together from a sheet of leather to the finished strap.








Then when I got home the Battle of Britain memorial flight flew right over my house - complete with both the British & Canadian lancs!!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I should have said cheapo homage. If I could afford an MWC, CWC, or Precista the choice would be easier.


Might he worth looking out for a second hand Steinhart OVM... They are awesome


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

7 to go


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

who's going to win the spot then hmmm


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, Airfixer, seems like the perfect day


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

There's always a delay....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> I should have said cheapo homage. If I could afford an MWC, CWC, or Precista the choice would be easier.


If the watches you quoted came in 43mm it would be between the parnis and the invicta for me, with the intention of sticking the seiko movement in the parnis case.

Chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Last time my post said 20000 but when I refreshed, I'd lost it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

oh ok I will have it if you insist haha


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Airfixer said:


> Wow what a day! Went to London - found a little shop selling handmade leather goods.
> Had a watch strap handmade - measured to fit and to my exact specs. Saw it put together from a sheet of leather to the finished strap.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sweet looking strap mate, looks great on the seiko, been looking for one like that with the black rivets for my pilot!

Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Not easy to come by. I'm dead chuffed with it.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Not easy to come by. I'm dead chuffed with it.


It looks brilliant.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone considered making leather straps..just had a look and you can buy scraps of leather quite cheaply..?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Has anyone considered making leather straps..just had a look and you can buy scraps of leather quite cheaply..?


 yes a few times but I must be lazy because it ant gone any further lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Has anyone considered making leather straps..just had a look and you can buy scraps of leather quite cheaply..?


Thats one of my future plans lol along with a few other things

For now im just working on having regular supply of watches to sell and when that is sorted I'll expand onto other things.

Oh and I've been selling tshirts and stickers for the last 18 months


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes a few times but I must be lazy because it ant gone any further lol


I'd imagine it's quite intiquite but could be worth a go?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Has anyone considered making leather straps..just had a look and you can buy scraps of leather quite cheaply..?


I thought about it, but I've never done any sort of sewing/stitching, so I'd be pretty lost there. I tend to pick that sort of thing up quite quickly though. I'll probably look into it. I'd like to be able to make my own straps.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I thought about it, but I've never done any sort of sewing/stitching, so I'd be pretty lost there. I tend to pick that sort of thing up quite quickly though. I'll probably look into it. I'd like to be able to make my own straps.


Sewing wouldn't be my forte either..The black rivets would reduce some of the stitching. .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Has anyone considered making leather straps..just had a look and you can buy scraps of leather quite cheaply..?


I guess it's be cool to have one you made yourself but unless you are going to make lots I'd guess it's not cheap to buy all the leather working tools? unless I'm wrong lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I guess it's be cool to have one you made yourself but unless you are going to make lots I'd guess it's not cheap to buy all the leather working tools? unless I'm wrong lol ;-)


Folk will pay premium for handmade if it was something you wanted to sell on?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I thought about it, but I've never done any sort of sewing/stitching, so I'd be pretty lost there. I tend to pick that sort of thing up quite quickly though. I'll probably look into it. I'd like to be able to make my own straps.


Watching mine being made you just need to be handy with a blade & a hammer lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Has anyone considered making leather straps..just had a look and you can buy scraps of leather quite cheaply..?


Must be cheap to buy - I can't imagine the guy I saw today making a profit on what he charged me otherwise lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Must be cheap to buy - I can't imagine the guy I saw today making a profit on what he charged me otherwise lol


There's big square strips on ebay for a tenner..can't put a link as I'm on my phone...just search 'leather strips'


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I guess it's be cool to have one you made yourself but unless you are going to make lots I'd guess it's not cheap to buy all the leather working tools? unless I'm wrong lol ;-)


I'd imagine good quality leather working tools would sell for a small fortune, but the only thing you should really need (if you want the holes to be evenly spaced) is a hole punch. If you use a contact adhesive to fold over the two halves of leather, you could use a really small screwdriver or a good needle to pre-punch the holes for the stitching. A good craft knife would cut the shape of the strap and the hole for the buckle.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I'd imagine good quality leather working tools would sell for a small fortune, but the only thing you should really need (if you want the holes to be evenly spaced) is a hole punch. If you use a contact adhesive to fold over the two halves of leather, you could use a really small screwdriver or a good needle to pre-punch the holes for the stitching. A good craft knife would cut the shape of the strap and the hole for the buckle.


Yeah and the rough handmade look is very 'now' especially on diver's. .big buckles on brass/bronze diver's. .


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah and the rough handmade look is very 'now' especially on diver's. .big buckles on brass/bronze diver's. .


Yeah, look at the Tudor Black Bay 'vintage' strap. Not for me, I don't mind mechanical things but draw the line at anything artistic like strap making or sewing!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I'd imagine good quality leather working tools would sell for a small fortune, but the only thing you should really need (if you want the holes to be evenly spaced) is a hole punch. If you use a contact adhesive to fold over the two halves of leather, you could use a really small screwdriver or a good needle to pre-punch the holes for the stitching. A good craft knife would cut the shape of the strap and the hole for the buckle.


The one I had made has no stitching or glue - just rivets


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The one I had made has no stitching or glue - just rivets


How did he attach the buckle mate?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How did he attach the buckle mate?


I've added a quick pic to my last post


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Is there a rivet at the end of the bottom half of the strap too?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone heard of lnterpol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Is there a rivet at the end of the bottom half of the strap too?


Where the strap passes thru the buckle? No








The dark bits on the back are suede - so there's no rivet to skin action going on


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Where the strap passes thru the buckle? No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's handy to make? Looks great too!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Anyone heard of lnterpol


Yeah - but you ain't seen me, right?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Where the strap passes thru the buckle? No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right. I was expecting it to be in two halves and was wondering what was holding the bottom half together at the end (under the holes). That looks really nice and pretty handy to put together.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yeah - but you ain't seen me, right?


Sorry I meant the watch company bad picture


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Oh right. I was expecting it to be in two halves and was wondering what was holding the bottom half together at the end (under the holes). That looks really nice and pretty handy to put together.


I wanted a one piece strap as I've had instances where spring bars have popped off & the watch ends up on the floor (or worse), with a conventional 2 piece strap. 
I think a NATO style in leather would be too much leather between watch & wrist - it'd sit very high IMO. 
This strap solves both concerns, I think.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I wanted a one piece strap as I've had instances where spring bars have popped off & the watch ends up on the floor (or worse), with a conventional 2 piece strap.
> I think a NATO style in leather would be too much leather between watch & wrist - it'd sit very high IMO.
> This strap solves both concerns, I think.


Agreed, one piece all the way when leather is concerned.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sorry I meant the watch company bad picture


swiss watch company from the 70's I think mate if I remember right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I wanted a one piece strap as I've had instances where spring bars have popped off & the watch ends up on the floor (or worse), with a conventional 2 piece strap.
> I think a NATO style in leather would be too much leather between watch & wrist - it'd sit very high IMO.
> This strap solves both concerns, I think.


hey mate have you saw these 

Leather Watch Strap Band Wrap Military 5 Ring S/S & PVD Many Colours & Sizes | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I saw this one awhile back but miss out on it been looking every since


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I saw this one awhile back but miss out on it been looking every since


Nobody makes cool looking colourful watches like that anymore,everything just looks like submariners :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Nobody makes cool looking colourful watches like that anymore,everything just looks like submariners :-(


that's why I got a thing for 70's watches


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This Interpol is a sports watch but is only dustproof


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> This Interpol is a sports watch but is only dustproof


yeah that model has great lume not bad what was the price under say £10 you done good


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that model has great lume not bad what was the price under say £10 you done good


£8.69 all together runs well but marked dial insert worn away bracelet poor condition very 70s


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> £8.69 all together runs well but marked dial insert worn away bracelet poor condition very 70s


what sort of bracelet I got one from a raketa Ussr that might fit it 

be worth it for those hands lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey mate have you saw these
> 
> Leather Watch Strap Band Wrap Military 5 Ring S/S & PVD Many Colours & Sizes | eBay


Not seen those. Like them a lot. Shame they're a lot of money - and so far away lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what sort of bracelet I got one from a raketa Ussr that might fit it


 16mm expanding its ok will get one in c/bank during the week


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

would this be of any help


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> would this be of any help


 posibley could do the trick


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Not seen those. Like them a lot. Shame they're a lot of money - and so far away lol


 apparently very good for the money on what I had heard I was tempted to get w.s to order a couple after Thursday if I can get the special for him


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

From what I've seen the majority of 1966 watches are gold dress watches on black leather :?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> From what I've seen the majority of 1966 watches are gold dress watches on black leather :?


 sorry mate I meant to get back to you yesterday how about this little darling mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

How does this look now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> How does this look now


looks ok mate but I can post that case out to you on Monday if you would like mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks ok mate but I can post that case out to you on Monday if you would like mate


 No thanks anyway this will do I think just a wee tidy up is all it needs and of course a steady hand maybe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Had a good long soak in the bath off work tomorrow hope to get the garden done as the weather up here has been awful for the last two weeks 20% chance of rain better than most days


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im planning to mod my soki and I dont know if I should paint the dial or make a new dial and paint that


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im planning to mod my soki and I dont know if I should paint the dial or make a new dial and paint that


........... on eBay.... They do plain ones!

Edit not allowed to say the name of the site, it appears. Search for DG2813 dial on eBay.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Still got the U1 on for this one watch a week challenge and as I have run out of ideas for different wrist shots (and you are probably all fed up of seing it) instead here is a photo showing the reason why I am feeling tired this morning.









Someone decided last night that midnight was playing time not bed time and wouldn't sleep


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats the reason we dont have the grandchildren as often as we did over the last nine + years as it it was getting to much for us great to have them great to give them back


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats the reason we dont have the grandchildren as often as we did over the last nine + years as it it was getting to much for us great to have them great to give them back


I was in town with my 7yr old daughter last week, while waiting for a bus she was chatting away to this old guy as she always does and he said to her "so, have you enjoyed shopping with your grandad then?" the cheeky t***, but man do I feel old now lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

She has gone down for a nap now but now my seven year old is up so no nap for me


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Taking the four year old out this morning... I am tired just taking about it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I hope the rain stays away as I want to get the garden done the hedge is creeping up and I dont like that as soon as I say that it starts to rain


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Strolling up to the local Aldi while the rain is holding off. I was lucky I decided to throw a jumper on, because it's freezing. I have to keep reminding myself it's August ...


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Strolling up to the local Aldi while the rain is holding off. I was lucky I decided to throw a jumper on, because it's freezing. I have to keep reminding myself it's August ...


Yesterday out at the park I had my coat on. In August. Still I am back to work next week so it will be good weather I am sure.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Strolling up to the local Aldi while the rain is holding off. I was lucky I decided to throw a jumper on, because it's freezing. I have to keep reminding myself it's August ...


What size are the straps?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

blanchy said:


> What size are the straps?


No clue. They said they're not putting them put up here until Thursday now ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Went to Aldi some very good lorne sausage not even looked at the garden yet A nice sandwitch first I think


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

went to my aldi and they had not got any either did not know what I was on about till I show them the page on the mag then scratch their head and said maybe Thursday lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> went to my aldi and they had not got any either did not know what I was on about till I show them the page on the mag then scratch their head and said maybe Thursday lol


I will have a nosy next week then.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> went to my aldi and they had not got any either did not know what I was on about till I show them the page on the mag then scratch their head and said maybe Thursday lol


Yep, same here. A load of Aldi workers scratching their heads and me wondering why I walked a half an hour up to Aldi to end up buying butter and milk....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Just at play factore at Trafford park with the kids it's great there's the tallest play frame in the world and a massive wave slide, and yes I have been down it and now my back is killing me !









Wearing the '63 today










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

blanchy said:


> What size are the straps?


Stainless in 18mm and 20mm, rubber in 20mm, leather in black, brown in 20mm, black, brown, tan and navy in 18mm then some in 16mm as well. Didn't see any I had a use for


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

hedge done Leaving grass to next week weather permitting


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Sigh....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what size battery's because there will be two in that beast lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what size battery's because there will be two in that beast lol


Don't know bud..I wouldn't like to open it either. .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Don't know bud..I wouldn't like to open it either. .


what you going to do ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Don't know bud..I wouldn't like to open it either. .


according to the tinternet, it takes a CR1220. you can pick one up on ebay for £1.40 ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Not something I'd try changing myself lol..will wreck it..and once opened it will loose it's WR. .might just get it done in watch shop


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> according to the tinternet, it takes a CR1220. you can pick one up on ebay for £1.40 ;-)


one or two the mild seven pep sent me took one for the analogy and one for the digital display ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what size battery's because there will be two in that beast lol


Looks big enough to take AAs! Definitely go to watch shop for that one, it'd be a shame to lose water resistance and risk ruining it and the batteries do last for ages.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Looks big enough to take AAs! Definitely go to watch shop for that one, it'd be a shame to lose water resistance and risk ruining it and the batteries do last for ages.


Haha..its a big Un. .too big perhaps but I do like it. .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> one or two the mild seven pep sent me took one for the analogy and one for the digital display ?


the casio website doesn't say but I'd guess 1 because it's a 3v battery so pretty high powered


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not something I'd try changing myself lol..will wreck it..and once opened it will loose it's WR. .might just get it done in watch shop


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, they'll rob you blind lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, they'll rob you blind lol


Will be interesting to see how much they'll charge for such a thing lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Will be interesting to see how much they'll charge for such a thing lol


 fiver per battery over here so  what did you pay for it original


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> fiver per battery over here so  what did you pay for it original


A pal in work gave me this one. .I helped him with his thesis and after he passed he gave it to me..so a few quid to change the battery will be ok I guess


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A pal in work gave me this one. .I helped him with his thesis and after he passed he gave it to me..so a few quid to change the battery will be ok I guess


just checking it is a real g.shock by the look of it.. but that model is one of the most faked models lol if it had been and you took it in to have the battery replace they would have smash it up lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

first real second fake


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just checking it is a real g.shock by the look of it.. but that model is one of the most faked models lol if it had been and you took it in to have the battery replace they would have smash it up lol


It's a real one and if I sent a fake to a casio AD they'd smash it up but I doubt the local jeweller would?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's a real one and if I sent a fake to a casio AD they'd smash it up but I doubt the local jeweller would?


depends if it's a market stall or one of those stall you have in town shopping centre but for a proper watch repair place they should or they can get into trouble if they don't


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> depends if it's a market stall or one of those stall you have in town shopping centre but for a proper watch repair place they should or they can get into trouble if they don't


I'll take my chances. .I'm pretty certain it's not a fake


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'll take my chances. .I'm pretty certain it's not a fake


it's not a fake. did you not see the pics I put up the top one is real and like yours the bottom one is a fake and does not look like yours


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> It's a real one and if I sent a fake to a casio AD they'd smash it up but I doubt the local jeweller would?


A jeweller or shopping centre watch boith guy couldn't give a **** whether something is real or not, money is money to them. And to be honest half the time I don't thin they'd even realise if something was fake or not...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> A jeweller or shopping centre watch boith guy couldn't give a **** whether something is real or not, money is money to them. And to be honest half the time I don't thin they'd even realise if something was fake or not...


I'd do a shed load of damage to their shop if they smashed a watch of mine, real or fake lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A pal in work gave me this one. .I helped him with his thesis and after he passed he gave it to me..so a few quid to change the battery will be ok I guess


thing is they'll charge for re sealing as well, it could cost best part of £20! maybe even more lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I took my Breil to Timpsons. No other local repair shop would do it on the spot, I think a lifetime battery replacement cost me £25 including re-seal and pressure test. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> thing is they'll charge for re sealing as well, it could cost best part of £20! maybe even more lol


Yeah a bummer...but I will get it done..was a gift so 20/30 quid is ok


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Is there much work to reseal a watch?

I'd like to do it to a few of my vintage watches


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Is there much work to reseal a watch?
> 
> I'd like to do it to a few of my vintage watches


For a watch like that G-Shock no nothing at all. Just check that the rubber gasket ring isn't pinched or stretched and then give give it some silicone grease and screw the back on again.

For a vintage watch you might need to be a bit more careful and do some pressure checks if you were really planning to put the water resistance to test.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> For a watch like that G-Shock no nothing at all. Just check that the rubber gasket ring isn't pinched or stretched and then give give it some silicone grease and screw the back on again.
> 
> For a vintage watch you might need to be a bit more careful and do some pressure checks if you were really planning to put the water resistance to test.


Thanks I wouldn't be swimming with them on its just so I don't have to worry about being in the rain with them on


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks I wouldn't be swimming with them on its just so I don't have to worry about being in the rain with them on


So long as the seal is OK. If the o seal is alright and the rubber has not perished and the sealing faces are clean and not warped then you should be good in the rain. If you think about it the cap on a bottle of coke holds the pressure in just fine and that's only plastic on plastic as a seal.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to wear my Seiko chrono tomorrow will not test in water as I put in a Pound shop battery it does to tell the time thats the most important thing I suppose


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Cheap soki infantry failed swim test miserably, but then it was only £5 and I had changed battery myself.
Will order metal soki based on destruction test thread here.


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Seen this on the bay ....... Any thoughts?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151371367862&alt=web


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey oh'd just saw a thread were you was talking about your Zhufeng Guanyin at first I though It was hologram of an alien lol and did not think much of it but when It was compared to the other one the o.p put up it was the better of the two lol you don't see them every day do you


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Seen this on the bay ....... Any thoughts?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151371367862&alt=web


the only problem with that design is when you knock the buttons and change the day with out knowing it lol


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Guess same applies to thus then, looks same as Jaragar to me but from soki2010 seller
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151371367862&alt=web


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Guess same applies to thus then, looks same as Jaragar to me but from soki2010 seller
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151371367862&alt=web


 it's the same link mate ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Seen this on the bay ....... Any thoughts?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151371367862&alt=web


I've got that one mate, I didn't wear it much but I kept it wound everyday in my display box but recently it's running very slow losing about and hour and a half every 24 :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I've got that one mate, I didn't wear it much but I kept it wound everyday in my display box but recently it's running very slow losing about and hour and a half every 24 :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


let me know if it conks out on you I could do with a case like that


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My subscriber chrono alike has sold, and so I can now afford the diver special edition. Yay! Hope smiths will have it.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My subscriber chrono alike has sold, and so I can now afford the diver special edition. Yay! Hope smiths will have it.


How much did you get for it mike ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've finally done it and pulled the trigger on a blue Scuba Dude Vostok


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've finally done it and pulled the trigger on a blue Scuba Dude Vostok
> 
> View attachment 1600303


Nice choice mate, what was the damage ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> How much did you get for it mike ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Twenty quid


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've finally done it and pulled the trigger on a blue Scuba Dude Vostok
> 
> View attachment 1600303


what's it going to be your Christmas present haha I have been waiting almost a month


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Twenty quid


Belting, think I'll sell mine I've only worn it once I can't stand the thing !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Belting, think I'll sell mine I've only worn it once I can't stand the thing !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I am rationalising my collection due to having a bid on a birth year Seiko... And Tudor launch in the UK next month and I am moving my desires from a Black Bay to a Pelagos....just £1935 left to save...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am rationalising my collection due to having a bid on a birth year Seiko... And Tudor launch in the UK next month and I am moving my desires from a Black Bay to a Pelagos....just £1935 left to save...


That's a fair old price tag mike !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Nice choice mate, what was the damage ?!


it was a few pence over £50 inc postage


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Nice choice mate, what was the damage ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Nice one sharky


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a fair old price tag mike !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


You know I would rather buy 200 affordables than one £2000 watch. If I did that I would need to wear it all the time and all the others would be wasted!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what's it going to be your Christmas present haha I have been waiting almost a month


it's my wedding anniversary in 2 days and I told the wife she can give me the watch as a gift lol. what seller is yours from? mine is from camocity


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's my wedding anniversary in 2 days and I told the wife she can give me the watch as a gift lol. what seller is yours from? mine is from camocity


well pep and me order a couple from chistopol city


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well pep and me order a couple from chistopol city


Yeah that's them..I'm trying to remember but I think my tankist took 5 weeks from zenitar..so we could have another 2 week wait lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Belting, think I'll sell mine I've only worn it once I can't stand the thing !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I love mine. I think it's my 2nd favourite EM after the Pizza.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I love mine. I think it's my 2nd favourite EM after the Pizza.


Each to their own mate I suppose though I have to admit it looks better on the nato you've got it on than the crappy fake leather one it came on 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Each to their own mate I suppose though I have to admit it looks better on the nato you've got it on than the crappy fake leather one it came on
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yeah I took it straight off the strap it came on. That was probably the worst EM strap, so far - apart from the Subby which didn't even go round my wrist.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I love mine. I think it's my 2nd favourite EM after the Pizza.


Mmmmm. Ginger nuts.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Mmmmm. Ginger nuts.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think they're Oaties mike, about as much use for dunking as Rich Tea....


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Back to work this morning which was a bit of a shock but when i got to the house there was a nice present in the post for me. Pics to follow as I am on my work computer and so cant upload photos


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think they're Oaties mike, about as much use for dunking as Rich Tea....


Yeah - sorry Mike, they were Oaties.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Postmans been!

Omg the special divers watch is a big chunk of watch - love it.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. Back to work this morning which was a bit of a shock but when i got to the house there was a nice present in the post for me. Pics to follow as I am on my work computer and so cant upload photos


Come on UWM give us a clue !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Postmans been!
> 
> Omg the special divers watch is a big chunk of watch - love it.


Any chance of some more photos please Airfixer ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Any chance of some more photos please Airfixer ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm off to work - I'll post some pics this afternoon - unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm off to work - I'll post some pics this afternoon - unless someone else beats me to it.


Can't wait, it look a beaut !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I'm off to work - I'll post some pics this afternoon - unless someone else beats me to it.


It's in pieces being photographed now.

Which watch today?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> It's in pieces being photographed now.
> 
> Which watch today?


Nice one Churchy ! What's the weight like ? Does it feel cheap or does it have a bit of heft to it ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Come on UWM give us a clue !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !












Found this waiting for me. Only problem the 22mm black NATO with PVD hardware I ordered didn't come, they sent a 24mm instead so I have it on a 20mm NATO at the moment


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Found this waiting for me. Only problem the 22mm black NATO with PVD hardware I ordered didn't come, they sent a 24mm instead so I have it on a 20mm NATO at the moment


That looks really nice, enjoy your new watch mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Postmans been!
> 
> Omg the special divers watch is a big chunk of watch - love it.


Working bezel and date on the special airfixer?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think they're Oaties mike, about as much use for dunking as Rich Tea....


oh rich tea are my favourites for dunking! I love the challenge of getting it in the mouth before it drops! lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Special edition 2, 1970s Australian Divers.

As mentioned it's quite large. But not by modern standards. 







Case is 45mm-48mm-17mm
With crown 48mm 22mm lugs
Bezel 43mm, 60 click movement, no pip.
Glass is flat 33mm (aprox)







Strap folded SS, is part polished. It's a bit sharp on the edges, flexes laterally quite a bit and rattles.

Which watch today?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Working bezel and date on the special airfixer?


Yes working bezel - and date


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Pt 2, Special edition 2, 1970s Australian Divers
Sorry picture issues

Movement is a miyota 2115. 







Release button I had to look up. The crown must be in the 'in' position before pushing release.














Strap pins are similar to Seiko type but this is a lower grade SS, 







I think there's going to be a market for links as I think the Max size is around 210mm (8¼ inches)

Which watch today?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Pt3, Special edition 2, 1970s Australian Divers.







Working bezel. Hacking movement, quick change date







The space between glass and face is huge, which I like, but I think maybe they hoped you wouldnt see the very flat boring looking dial.
No Lume agian! How much can it be to print the green bits in luminous ink?

Which watch today?u


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Pt3, Special edition 2, 1970s Australian Divers.
> View attachment 1600745
> 
> Working bezel. Hacking movement, quick change date
> ...


Nice review and pictures Churchy thanks. I like the deep face and I bet Sharky would agree with me on this one, it'll look great on a shark mesh !

Wonder where ITMW is this morning ? Maybe having a lie in ? It's not like him to be so quiet. Come on ITMW where are you mate ? ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Nice one Churchy ! What's the weight like ? Does it feel cheap or does it have a bit of heft to it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Feels a little light to me, weighs in at 77 grams, but I'm comparing it to Alpha, Invicta and Gigandet, which are £100+

Which watch today?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Think we're going to be out of luck changing up straps. There is no room between the bars and the case. Not even for a Zulu. 


Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Pt3, Special edition 2, 1970s Australian Divers.
> View attachment 1600745
> 
> Working bezel. Hacking movement, quick change date
> ...


do you think the bezel is hollow? it looks a little moulded rather than solid and engraved. could explain the depth maybe? great review


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

OK. After 15 minutes the Zulu is in.








Though I'd recommend carrying spare bars and a tool around with you as the bars are under a bit of stress. Could have had my eye out fitting this.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> do you think the bezel is hollow? it looks a little moulded rather than solid and engraved. could explain the depth maybe? great review


Bezel is solid. Just poorly chromed.








Secondary inner bezel is polished. And separate from main body. 








I guess because polished parts need better grade steel. Glass is 35mm

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fun, but the same price as a BagelSport.... I think I will pick it up, just to wear something different to a sub clone!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well my Scuba Dude has been shipped! I really wish they didn't give you a tracking number lol it's amazing how russian shipments can take so long to be delivered. what do we reckon, 3,4,5 or 6 weeks? lol ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am going for 5 weeks

Edit. If you have a smartphone install the app Aftership. You add your tracking numbers in it and it will notify you every time the status changes.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> I am going for 5 weeks
> 
> Edit. If you have a smartphone install the app Aftership. You add your tracking numbers in it and it will notify you every time the status changes.


Which app did you use, Mike? Aftership seems to be just a website, and when you press its apps button you get a page with other companies apps. Not sure what you used.


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Postmans been!


Nice to see what the next ones look like in the flesh. :-!
I'm expecting to pick ip the Israeli from the newsagent this Thursday.
Could a subscriber let me know the lug sizes of the next batch please.... so I can make sure I have NATOs to fit.

The EM straps never go round my wrist without cutting off the blood supply. :-d


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am going for 5 weeks
> 
> Edit. If you have a smartphone install the app Aftership. You add your tracking numbers in it and it will notify you every time the status changes.


I'm going for 3 weeks(ever the optomist lol) that app is handy to know, thanks


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Issue 14. Israeli Naval Commando
















Based on an Eterna 'Kon-Tiki Super' aparently

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Which app did you use, Mike? Aftership seems to be just a website, and when you press its apps button you get a page with other companies apps. Not sure what you used.


Aftership seemed to work for me, I just added my tracking and it shows the current status


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

My Amphibia only took a couple of weeks if I recollect. However that was before all this started kicking off in Ukraine so I am guessing 5 weeks lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> My Amphibia only took a couple of weeks if I recollect. However that was before all this started kicking off in Ukraine so I am guessing 5 weeks lol


I ordered the 2 vossies for ITMW and I on the 24th of July and they're are still in Moscow!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Feels a little light to me, weighs in at 77 grams, but I'm comparing it to Alpha, Invicta and Gigandet, which are £100+
> 
> Which watch today?


 what size is the dial and how easy does it look to strip the movement out I have a yellow zeon dial knocking around that would look good in that


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Issue 15. 1950s Royal Airforce Pilot
















Inspired by the Omega "53"
Think they've done this to death now









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Nice review and pictures Churchy thanks. I like the deep face and I bet Sharky would agree with me on this one, it'll look great on a shark mesh !
> 
> Wonder where ITMW is this morning ? Maybe having a lie in ? It's not like him to be so quiet. Come on ITMW where are you mate ? ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol don't you just hate it when the real world get's in the way of this thread haha lol cheer's w.s mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what size is the dial and how easy does it look t strip the movement out I have a yellow zeon dial knocking around that would look good in that


Posted strip down already. And crown removal tip. The Inside case size is 37.6mm. Down to 33 mm diameter inner opening

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Posted strip down already. And crown removal tip. The Inside case size is 37.6mm. Down to 33 mm diameter inner opening
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


yeah I meant how easy do you think it would be to remove the hands and dial from the movement if you see what I mean


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I meant how easy do you think it would be to remove the hands and dial from the movement if you see what I mean


Hands fine. Not sure about the dial, never tried before, looks like a couple of bits of bent metal holding the face in position. 
What about the date window position? Is that a problem?

Which watch today?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Hands fine. Not sure about the dial, never tried before, looks like a couple of bits of bent metal holding the face in position.
> What about the date window position? Is that a problem?
> 
> Which watch today?


I will dig out the dial and show ya hang on


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't think it will be big enough


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol don't you just hate it when the real world get's in the way of this thread haha lol cheer's w.s mate


Tell me about it. I've been dragged out shopping with the wife and kids. I'm stood outside the changing rooms whilst they try clothes on :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I don't think it will be big enough


How big is it? Needs to be more than 33mm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> How big is it? Needs to be more than 33mm


 about 30mm


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Tell me about it. I've been dragged out shopping with the wife and kids. I'm stood outside the changing rooms whilst they try clothes on :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Lucky you. I'm home listening to an extraordinarily dull man explain about IPv6 troubleshooting in a Windows 7 environment...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> Special edition 2, 1970s Australian Divers.
> 
> As mentioned it's quite large. But not by modern standards.
> View attachment 1600737
> ...


I was thinking of grabbing one of these, but having seen the pictures of the real article, I have an SKX007 which is a thousand times better, and I'd be wasting money on a watch that would never be worn. No lume, again, really?

The Israeli looks nice, but as has been said, I could have a milsub Soki or Bagelsport for similar money.

Anyone think the Israeli face could be transplanted to a Soki?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> Special edition 2, 1970s Australian Divers.
> 
> As mentioned it's quite large. But not by modern standards.
> View attachment 1600737
> ...


Very helpful review churchy, this should be up on page one of the thread, with all other reviews, imo.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The special looks like a nice hefty watch but why oh why didn't they put a better dial in there? Would have set it off nicely?

I know they have to watch costs but surely putting a better dial in there wouldn't cost much?

Whoever is designing these needs a kick in the hole


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Very helpful review churchy, this should be up on page one of the thread, with all other reviews, imo.


There is a review thread that I just started updating there's a bit of catching up. I'll put this one up as it comes round in turn.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The special looks like a nice hefty watch but why oh why didn't they put a better dial in there? Would have set it off nicely?
> 
> I know they have to watch costs but surely putting a better dial in there wouldn't cost much?
> 
> Whoever is designing these needs a kick in the hole


The dials have been letting a lot of these down. Compared to the early ones that had embossing and lume others are so flat they spoil the watch IMO.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> The dials have been letting a lot of these down. Compared to the early ones that had embossing and lume others are so flat they spoil the watch IMO.


Yeah its ruining them..The cases look ok and some of the straps..but the dials look like paper. They should come up with something better..The dials turn me off every time, surely isn't an expensive part of the over all watch?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I was thinking of grabbing one of these, but having seen the pictures of the real article, I have an SKX007 which is a thousand times better, and I'd be wasting money on a watch that would never be worn. No lume, again, really?
> 
> The Israeli looks nice, but as has been said, I could have a milsub Soki or Bagelsport for similar money.
> 
> Anyone think the Israeli face could be transplanted to a Soki?


all depends on were the dial pins are on the dial and the position on them of the mechanism ?  would look good I do like that dial not the rest but the dial yes


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> all depends on were the dial pins are on the dial and the position on them of the mechanism ?  would look good I do like that dial not the rest but the dial yes


Uses a Miyota movement instead of the regular Epson one, also has date mechanism, so very unlikely to be interchangeable.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> There is a review thread that I just started updating there's a bit of catching up. I'll put this one up as it comes round in turn.


one little thing can you change the issue number of the aussie it's 7 not 8 mate  but well done you on the rest


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

deffo decide I am going to try and modify that special the dials got to go lol now to find a replacement  hmmm


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> The dials have been letting a lot of these down. Compared to the early ones that had embossing and lume others are so flat they spoil the watch IMO.


Hear, hear, especially after all the feedback.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Couldn't find those watch straps in Aldi earlier, they must have been all snapped up, either that or I missed them because the girls were mithering me.

ITMW I will do my usual last minute snipe bid on that item later on mate.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Couldn't find those watch straps in Aldi earlier, they must have been all snapped up, either that or I missed them because the girls were mithering me.
> 
> ITMW I will do my usual last minute snipe bid on that item later on mate.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah but only up to the starting price if it goes over it ant worth it I don't think mate  I have price up the survival bracelets parts it's shade under £15 if I go with some cool metal clip buckles


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah but only up to the starting price if it goes over it ant worth it I don't think mate  I have price up the survival bracelets parts it's shade under £15 if I go with some cool metal clip buckles


No worries lad

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Couldn't find those watch straps in Aldi earlier, they must have been all snapped up, either that or I missed them because the girls were mithering me.


There were a few people looking for them when I was in Aldi yesterday. They seemed fairly popular alright. You mightn't have missed out on them though. Some (including the one I was in) didn't put them out.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hear, hear, especially after all the feedback.


I'm willing to let them have a little time to deliver on the improvement promise.
When your arranging production and delivery of that many items, especially when made to a specification there is always a huge amount of forward planing and pre ordering. The initial run is a big risk, and then there's a gamble on the number of orders. 
The chances are the first 21, the list that we had knowledge of previously, were designed, ordered and at least partly pre manufactured before the first watches we're delivered to distributors. And remember this has been offered in other countries too.
I'm keeping up with the subscription if only because it's interesting to me, and cheaper than a lot of old bad habits. 
I doubt I could get anything like this together and do better, though maybe with a little help from a few new friends...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I noticed the dials have got progressively worse, and they are starting to look a bit samey. That diver needs lume and raised markers, with such a deep bezel. I wonder if you could just swap in another dial and movement and keep the case? Say drop in a Soki's innards?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Or get some lume paint & try a bit of DIY? 
Edit: v tired at work. Just reading here really, will post some thoughts tomorrow, partic for is re. Chinese goddess watches


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Or get some lume paint & try a bit of DIY?
> Edit: v tired at work. Just reading here really, will post some thoughts tomorrow, partic for is re. Chinese goddess watches


 It cant be hard anyone with a steady hand could do, I am not one of them.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Been looking forward to this one - got a 'monster' look IMO. The EM monster.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Been looking forward to this one - got a 'monster' look IMO. The EM monster.


I agree, if there's anything I might try and pick up this week it would be this one.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Been looking forward to this one - got a 'monster' look IMO. The EM monster.


Any lume?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Been looking forward to this one - got a 'monster' look IMO. The EM monster.


I bet it looks good on a rubber strap


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Any lume?


Only on the hour and minute hand, I'm afraid. None on the second hand or dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Been looking forward to this one - got a 'monster' look IMO. The EM monster.


Supposed to be like this one
Eterna Kontiki Super, very rare








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> Supposed to be like this one
> Eterna Kontiki Super, very rare
> View attachment 1601079
> 
> ...


 I take it that was the expedtion on the raft


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but the 1950s RAF has fabric strap. The first fabric strap EM watch we've had isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I take it that was the expedtion on the raft


Yes Thor Heyerdhal, according to the 'information' in the 'magazine' (?) the watches were used by Shayetet 13, the Israeli special forces, just an off the shelf choice apparently.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have broken the adjusting spring bar on one of my bracelets, so thought I would order a box of 369 assorted spring bars. A steal at £2.87 delivered. That wouldn't even cover the cost of a second class parcel within the UK yet they can ship it to me from Hong Kong for that!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have broken the adjusting spring bar on one of my bracelets, so thought I would order a box of 369 assorted spring bars. A steal at £2.87 delivered. That wouldn't even cover the cost of a second class parcel within the UK yet they can ship it to me from Hong Kong for that!


I told you of the time I went to jeweller here and he wanted 4 euros each for a couple of spring bars lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Someone enquired earlier about lug sizes...

RAF is 18mm 








Israel commander is 20mm








Australian diver special is 22mm











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys so I miss out on an auction I had to go out got back in and lost it for £1.66 grrr haha  so was I unfortunate or lucky escape


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys so I miss out on an auction I had to go out got back in and lost it for £1.66 grrr haha  so was I unfortunate or lucky escape


To me it makes no odds mate if you want it I'll bid on it for you, but in my personal opinion it's a bit weird BUT each to his own mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> To me it makes no odds mate if you want it I'll bid on it for you, but in my personal opinion it's a bit weird BUT each to his own mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I was like not sure but it was from the 60's and I had never saw one before ever lol I was intrigue lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys so I miss out on an auction I had to go out got back in and lost it for £1.66 grrr haha  so was I unfortunate or lucky escape


 Could be the em Russian watch on shelves in Moscow only joking of course


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> Been looking forward to this one - got a 'monster' look IMO. The EM monster.


Fangs for the memory ;-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, is, that's legit, I've seen another on the Russian forum. They don't come up often
On the plus side (for missing it) the 6 looks a bit scuffed


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yes, is, that's legit, I've seen another on the Russian forum. They don't come up often
> On the plus side (for missing it) the 6 looks a bit scuffed


true but it went for £11.66


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hm. Annoying then
I've missed the end of eBay auctions & never seen the watch again. Or it was a brilliant price and great condition. Sigh!
I guess you win some, you lose some (wry smile)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hm. Annoying then
> I've missed the end of eBay auctions & never seen the watch again. Or it was a brilliant price and great condition. Sigh!
> I guess you win some, you lose some (wry smile)


lol not really I was more intrigued then in love with it i though it was going to be one of them ones you can't tell till you got It in you hand but that's life I had to go out so I miss It I might try and talk some one in to giving me a bargain with the money I would have spent on it ... there would be little point in getting upset with things you can't change it's like p#ssing in to the wind all that will happen is you gonna get wet lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Missed Archive for £13 I had 12.50 for the last minute and lost out


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Missed Archive for £13 I had 12.50 for the last minute and lost out


 lol I'm wearing my archie now


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Missed Archive for £13 I had 12.50 for the last minute and lost out


That's why I use a snipe app


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I'm wearing my archie now


 I would not pay to much for them will keep my eyes to the screen


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> That's why I use a snipe app


 on my computer at the mo


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I'm wearing my archie now


Me too


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Someone enquired earlier about lug sizes...
> 
> RAF is 18mm
> Israel commander is 20mm
> Australian diver special is 22mm


That was me - Ta very much Airfixer :-!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Been looking forward to this one - got a 'monster' look IMO. The EM monster.


I like the look of that one but im trying not to buy more quatrz watches


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I like the look of that one but im trying not to buy more quatrz watches


I'd like to see it on an ss bracelet, maybe like my £3.67 model, lol.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

talking of fake g-shock here we go casio g-shock watch | eBay do not buy guys stay away


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Put a my bidder on my phone


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> talking of fake g-shock here we go casio g-shock watch | eBay do not buy guys stay away


You can buy the real ones for 90 quid. Why forge such a cheap watch lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You can buy the real ones for 90 quid. Why forge such a cheap watch lol


I have a fake vostok.... they'll fake anything lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I have a fake vostok.... they'll fake anything lol


e.m? if not love for you to send me a pic to p.m


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I have a fake vostok.... they'll fake anything lol


 don't know but it one of the most faked watch for some reason I was tempted to get one of that model that's why I look in to it .. it's put me off getting one of them to be honest


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Its not the em one I'll pm you now


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I have a fake vostok.... they'll fake anything lol


But.... Why? Nobody has even heard of Vostok outside our little community!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> But.... Why? Nobody has even heard of Vostok outside our little community!


I know lol I got it as part of a bundle so I didnt mind


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Received 5 issues so far and have liked 3 out of the 5 watches that came with them.

Here are my favourites (and changing straps really makes a LOT of difference!):


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Received 5 issues so far and have liked 3 out of the 5 watches that came with them.
> 
> Here are my favourites (and changing straps really makes a LOT of difference!):


Welcome to the thread. I love the leather strap of your subby, have you more photos of front/back/buckle and would you mind telling us where you got it from?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well if you love issue 5 the Italian diver (pizza as we lovingly call it ) go take a look at the rebirth of cool on ebay for not much more then the price of the pizza you could have one of his not taking anything a way from the pizza I still wear it a lot I just thought if you like the design you could add to it and have several similar ones 


p.s the one in the pic I like to call the chrono special or (archie for short ) hehe  hey old chrono pal  he was the first to spot It a life time ago haha well it feels that way


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Welcome to the thread. I love the leather strap of your subby, have you more photos of front/back/buckle and would you mind telling us where you got it from?


yeah I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Welcome to the thread. I love the leather strap of your subby, have you more photos of front/back/buckle and would you mind telling us where you got it from?


What he said lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol don't you just hate it when a watch is so shiny you can't get a decent pic lol been try for half hour haha


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> What he said lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go guys. Got the hand made leather strap from Fredman Sydney Vintage Watch store.



http://imgur.com/mTSrJxB


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol don't you just hate it when a watch is so shiny you can't get a decent pic lol been try for half hour haha


have you tried it with the flash on? it can sometimes help the camera focus better ;-)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol don't you just hate it when a watch is so shiny you can't get a decent pic lol been try for half hour haha


I just use the camera on my phone and live with the not so good photo


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> have you tried it with the flash on? it can sometimes help the camera focus better ;-)


lol flash I ant got no flash lol I spent all my money on watches so all I could afford was some cheap as# camera


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

A couple of days ago I spotted a Bagelsport Milgauss homage from a UK seller for £30, I know you can get em from China for £22 but this one came with a nice wooden display box 












































This is officially my anniversary gift from my wife ;-)


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Just got my leather NATO in the post. It's soft and quite thin, so it doesn't stand up too much off the wrist. For £2.99 I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Just got my leather NATO in the post. It's soft and quite thin, so it doesn't stand up too much off the wrist. For £2.99 I'd definitely recommend it.


that's a good price, do you have a link?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's a good price, do you have a link?


Nato Watch PU Leather 18mm 20mm 22mm Black Brown Strap Wristwatch Band Buckle | eBay

Brown is Tan (that's the one I got) and Dark Brown is the brown colour. I highly doubt it's genuine leather, but it is pretty comfortable on.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, PU leather is this stuff. Does the job though 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicast_leather


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I didn't notice that until I re-read my post, ha. 

It's more comfortable than some of my regular NATOs though, and it keeps my watch secured to my wrist. What more could I ask for? Ha


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tbh, there's probably quite a bit of overlap between some leather straps with a thick varnish, and PU leather itself.
And leather itself is pretty heavily processed animal skin, whether treated in an eco vegetable tanning process or vats of toxic waste


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Won this last night detailed as mwc but is a cwc not working I will use most of the watch cost £21 also received 2 nato straps today 20mm


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> A couple of days ago I spotted a Bagelsport Milgauss homage from a UK seller for £30, I know you can get em from China for £22 but this one came with a nice wooden display box
> View attachment 1602096
> View attachment 1602097
> View attachment 1602099
> ...


That is gorgeous, and in don't think you paid over the odds to get such a nice box with it. Good pickup.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Won this last night detailed as mwc but is a cwc not working I will use most of the watch cost £21 also received 2 nato straps today 20mm


I was just messing with the gmt I'm working on and I though .. that when you finish your modding you are about to do with the help of the watches from u.w.m would you let me know what leftover you have I need a screw pin bar with screws and a set of hands and a winder and crown


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was just messing with the gmt I'm working on and I though .. that when you finish your modding you are about to do with the help of the watches from u.w.m would you let me know what leftover you have I need a screw pin bar with screws and a set of hands and a winder and crown


 Will do, will keep you posted on progress


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Will do, will keep you posted on progress


 cheer's matey


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing this with new strap cant get winder fully in will try other movement later


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That is gorgeous, and in don't think you paid over the odds to get such a nice box with it. Good pickup.


I've actually broke one of my own rules by buying a watch with a case smaller than 38mm, this is only 35 but it feels good to wear! I think I need to buy the full set of Bagelsports ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've actually broke one of my own rules by buying a watch with a case smaller than 38mm, this is only 35 but it feels good to wear! I think I need to buy the full set of Bagelsports ;-)


 sometimes less is more


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've actually broke one of my own rules by buying a watch with a case smaller than 38mm, this is only 35 but it feels good to wear! I think I need to buy the full set of Bagelsports ;-)


I think it has more to do with the face size, do they do a white dial one?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> I think it has more to do with the face size, do they do a white dial one?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I've seen pictures of a white one but not seen one for sale. https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/bagelsport-milgauss-homage-635099-7.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

watch lume £15.48 if any interest


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

My painting skills are not precise enough to paint lume on a watch, I always have to get the Mrs to do the edges when we decorate a room lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> My painting skills are not precise enough to paint lume on a watch, I always have to get the Mrs to do the edges when we decorate a room lol


 My son in law is a sign writer but I dont know if i should ask him


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

He is probably used to large work not delicate work lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> He is probably used to large work not delicate work lol


 In the shipyards yes but can do intricate work also collar and tie and all that but not afraid to get hands dirty


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Won this last night detailed as mwc but is a cwc not working I will use most of the watch cost £21 also received 2 nato straps today 20mm


 On closer inspection looks as if water got into the works hope I can get the full back off and one em works will take its place I hope a good clean for the face and hey presto a G1098 watch I hope


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Heres my current collection 









I think a few might have to go tho...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice collection, blanchy!
Which ones are you finding get the most wrist time?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> I think it has more to do with the face size, do they do a white dial one?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html





sharkyfisher said:


> I've seen pictures of a white one but not seen one for sale. https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/bagelsport-milgauss-homage-635099-7.html


Here's a white parnis version









chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> On closer inspection looks as if water got into the works hope I can get the full back off and one em works will take its place I hope a good clean for the face and hey presto a G1098 watch I hope


Good luck smeagal, you'll have to hide the "Swiss Made" on the face after you drop an S Epson works in it 

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Here's a white parnis version
> 
> View attachment 1602518
> 
> ...


That's the one I've seen, though you can get three Baglesport for the price of one Parnis, now there an idea!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks 

They all get a good bit of wrist time I wear the smaller ones in work then the bigger ones when Im off

Right now the hmt that I got from you and my rotatary are getting the most time but that changes most weeks


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Good luck smeagal, you'll have to hide the "Swiss Made" on the face after you drop an S Epson works in it
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


You never know it might just be the battery but my luck is not everyone elses luck


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Here's a white parnis version
> 
> View attachment 1602518
> 
> ...


I'll say one thing in Parnis favour, there's none of the unnecessary wording on the dial like the bagel lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I think I've decided what my next watch will be


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think I've decided what my next watch will be
> 
> View attachment 1602554


 The watch or the poster


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The watch or the poster


the poster will have to do, unless manbush can sort one out lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time up early 5.45 roll on weekend


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You never know it might just be the battery but my luck is not everyone elses luck


 afraid if you look at the dial could be a lot of water damaged but nice case so you are half way there mate just need to find one with a good mechanism and pair them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

don't you just hate it when lots of watches you want are up for sale at the same time I let this one go because I thought it would go for silly money and it was a very cheap £17 and p&p I would have had it in a shot if I thought it was going to go so cheap hmmm oh well that's esther rantzen for you ( for those going who... she presented that's life ) haha 

p.s a link would help lol

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mwc-milit...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Just won the Auction (only Bidder) on my birth year watch, proper Swiss made vintage.







*DARWIL SS Luxe 66 mechanical Swiss watch from 1966. year with 17 jewels*
Vintage mechanical hand-winding Swiss watch No: 159630 7041.
Mechanism FHF cal. 81 SS with 17 jewels. 
New leather band.
Dimension: 42x34x8 mm.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all, sat here on watch and i am bored already only another three and a half hours to go.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice watch, Churchy!
Mine (from an f71 giveaway) says hi








Morning Billy!
Given your job, have you thought about one of these 24hr Raketas with rotating watch periods on the bezel?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Nice watch, Churchy!
> Mine (from an f71 giveaway) says hi
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Kath

Unfortunately my watch periods aren't always the same. At the moment I am four hours on eight hours off (plus working 0800 to 1600) and when I am at sea we do six hours on six off changing at seven and one so it's never the same.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah OK 
So. WIS questions time 
Do you have an issue watch and does anyone wear them?
What watches do your colleagues wear? (Gs I'm guessing)
Do people get their watches fried by magnetic fields or is that just in the old boats?
Thanks!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

There are watches you can get through stores but they are hard to get as the store men treat them like they have to pay for them so not many are on the wrist

I have seen everything from Rolex submariner and omega seamaster to G shock and quartz fashion watch at sea. I tend to wear a Seiko automatic when I am at sea as when I am in the bilge working on something I run the risk of banging my watch against something

No the magnetic field is not a problem we have degausing to reduce our magnetic signature.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool, cheers Billy!
Always nice to hear what it's *really* like compared to the WIS myths around some jobs 
I'm lucky that there's hardly anything in my job that would damage a watch, though I've heard some WUS pilots saying that they wear tough watches to cope with 'banging around in the cockpit' and daily inspections. Not quite sure what they're doing, but my only watch nightmare is fitting/ removing dual controls through an aperture designed for a 3yr old - I take my watch off, and get sensitive souls standing nearby to cover their ears


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

What is it you fly OhD? I've never understood why critical areas on aircraft are often so hard to get at. I always take my watch off at work and usually end up with arms that look like I've lost a fight with a particularly angry cat!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Nice watch, Churchy!
> Mine (from an f71 giveaway) says hi
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks OhD, 
Saw yours on WUS while researching the brand. Lots of positive comments.
Now you've started me on the Raketa again.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

EC 135, merlin. The duals are a real naus to fit.
Out of the 135 and the 902, pilots seem to prefer the 902 - lots of thought given to sightlines, info presentation etc - but engineers hate it, particularly the one piece cowling that has to come off for practically every little bit of maintenance, then be refitted with lots of fiddly bolts. Not fun at all


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

David Church said:


> Now you've started me on the Raketa again.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

don't forget zims are good to 

morning all


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> What is it you fly OhD? I've never understood why critical areas on aircraft are often so hard to get at. I always take my watch off at work and usually end up with arms that look like I've lost a fight with a particularly angry cat!


Snap lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Snap lol


Looks like Smeagol has been to visit.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep don't you answer your door in the morning mate lol you missed mr postie with our ruskies mate dam must delivery early as it was for today lol mine don't bother coming around to gone 12 when I'm out and sure he does it to keep me waiting that bit longer


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

That was me losing a fight with the Aft LET


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hm
You don't have Left in the Navy, so not that
T? Transmitter, turbine, terminal? Or maybe the whole point of the exercise? ;-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Expansion Tank?
I could be at this all day, lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Logistics Escape Tower so not even close (Basically me being clumsy climbing out of the Sub whilst carrying stuff)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for putting me out of my misery 
My party trick is guessing people's middle name from their initial. Face to face this is surprisingly easy because of all the info you have just from looking at them - age, poshness etc, lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I have got a meeting to go to in a moment but here are a few for you to guess. RCFW, LILO, ROMFT, DSMSMR. Good luck lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Easy!








3 more to go..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I have got a meeting to go to in a moment but here are a few for you to guess. RCFW, LILO, ROMFT, DSMSMR. Good luck lol


well the first to me rcfw is the Russian club festival week but I don't think I'm right haha 

lol think me and oh'd was on the same wave length haha


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

LILO - Low Impact Life Onboard. I'm guessing filtration for waste that goes overboard
DSMSMR - Don't see me, see my relief 








The others will need some work..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

on a more serious note lol probably some thing to do with the hellcat maybe the other is remote call forwarding but that don't seem right for the subject so scratches head and goes off for a can of energise for the little greys cells hmm cells would it be red cells filtering by weight hmmm ? no maybe not


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

ROMFT, roll on my f……. time, e.g. get me out of here as soon as,
Kerry.


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Come on Oh D, aviation is full of acronyms, fight back


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Not even close. Lock In/Lock Out (Basicaly an underwater airlock thingy)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, it's alphabet soup out there, and the 135 is a flying acronym formation
Most come up as first entry on google though: AHRS, VEMD
My fave is CFIT
Will see if I can think of any diabolical ones..


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

ROMFT and DSMSMR are both correct (DSMSMR is one i like to use at the end of a watch) and RCFW is Reactor Compartment Fresh Water


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yes, it's alphabet soup out there, and the 135 is a flying acronym formation
> Most come up as first entry on google though: AHRS, VEMD
> My fave is CFIT
> Will see if I can think of any diabolical ones..


first one how high you go and where haha


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here we go:
VSCS, COCSOS, FLI


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Here we go:
> VSCS, COCSOS, FLI


last one would that be the flight live input tracker ?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nope


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

We have some nice euphemisms too:
Gross height excursion = nosedive
Inflight passenger exchange = midair collision


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, and of course, temporarily uncertain of my position = lost


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

COCSOS = COs Captain Says So?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is one for you Kath, we refer to naval aviators as WAFU's


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cos Captain Says So - I wish 
It's Clear Of Cloud, in Sight of Surface, requirements for VFR (Visual Flight Rules) flight in most types of UK airspace
(see the little piccies)








bigger version: https://www.caa.co.uk/docs/64/200890108ATSAirspaceClassificationV3.pdf


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Is Clear Of Surface pilot talk for not crash landing?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Here is one for you Kath, we refer to naval aviators as WAFU's


Oh *that's* how this is going, is it, lol*
I had a colleague we called Leatherman cos he was a useless tool everyone carried, and a student known as Thrush because he was an irritating c*
*Wet & f* useless


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Notice I said NAVAL aviators. And yes I have run across someone refered to as the Leatherman as well


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Is Clear Of Surface pilot talk for not crash landing?



'A good landing is one you can walk away from. If they can use the aircraft again it's a plus'
'Did we just land, sonny, or were we shot down?'
'I want to die peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather, not screaming in terror like his passengers'
Oh yes, the old ones are the best


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

We always say you have to keep the number of surfacings equal to the number of dives


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

So for mine:
AHRS (A-hars) - attitude and heading reference system - sensors and computer system telling you and the autopilot which way up you are and where you're pointing (ATTitude, is mate, not ALTitude)
FLI (fly) (top screen) - First Limit Indicator and VEMD - Vehicle and Electrical Monitoring Display (bottom)








The FLI is clever because it replaces 6 gauges (3 parameters for each engine) and alerts you when you exceed the first limit, basically the first one you get to - could be torque, turbine temperature, or N1 (turbine speed)
Here, you've just hit the Eng 1 torque limit








Unlike the above which are on the 135, the VSCS (Vertical Stabiliser Control System) is the automatic system on the MD Explorer's vertical tails, no tail rotor, see. Practicing failures of this were *very* interesting








Time for a coffee


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, and watchwise it's the Smiths today


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

After we successfully derailed the thread by playing guess the abbreviation it's back to watches ahem.

Still got my latest arrival on









Thinking about swapping over to the Orange NATO later


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im wearing my lufty today


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Underwatermechanic said:


> After we successfully derailed the thread by playing guess the abbreviation it's back to watches ahem.
> 
> Still got my latest arrival on
> 
> ...


Looks good on that orange nato UWM!!

going with my prc200 the day

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Cross threaded the crown screw on my Breil Globe ;( 
Can't figure how I managed it ,but it needs a new crown and crown tube, which needs a proper tool to remove and fit.







It's off to Birmingham for repair.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's a pain, sorry to hear that Churchy - hope you get it back soon & cheaply
Just heard from my watch guy that my Strela's fixed and in the post 
A simple repair in the end: the hands were jammed after the fall from my bike. Good to hear because the 3017 movement doesn't have shock protection and I was expecting chrono confetti
Repair + return postage = £16.50


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks for putting me out of my misery
> My party trick is guessing people's middle name from their initial. Face to face this is surprisingly easy because of all the info you have just from looking at them - age, poshness etc, lol


You would never guess mine. Nobody ever does.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I bet it's an obscure family one, very age-inappropriate or foreign. And for my trick to work I need the meta-information of seeing you in person


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey oh'd what times do you make it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You would never guess mine. Nobody ever does.


same as your first name hehe


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yay, is, they reached you!
Looking good, mate!
And now you can see the time in Honolulu at a glance (so useful)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Or Mike you're named after where your parents met, like Aberystwyth or something, lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I bet it's an obscure family one, very age-inappropriate or foreign. And for my trick to work I need the meta-information of seeing you in person


Yeah it's one that my grandfather and great grandfather had, but not my dad. No obvious link to me at all really. My meta formation is complicated too. I don't look like people would expect someone in my job to look when off duty!

New bracelet arrived for my Seiko 'datejust' today. The old one was really cheap folded links and the plating was wearing off. This was expensive, £13, but has much nicer solid links on the outside (correct folded centre links to keep it light) and I could even fit my signed Seiko clasp if this one breaks. Screwed links, not push pin too.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks good Mike! Is it another Seiko one?
Btw folks, if you're looking for vintage bracelets, see ebayer timesofplenty. He doesn't just do cool stripy nylon straps


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yay, is, they reached you!
> Looking good, mate!
> And now you can see the time in Honolulu at a glance (so useful)


 yeah spot on mate even one of my ruskies is in Ireland somewhere  lost out on a set of smiths but after getting my sic and the ruskie... you could kick me in the balls and I would be only mildly annoyed haha


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Fellow member James is looking to do a scottish GTG and has started a feeler thread, if anyone's interested, head over and lets start the ball rolling!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/feeler-interest-scotland-gtg-1073495.html

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Looks good Mike! Is it another Seiko one?
> Btw folks, if you're looking for vintage bracelets, see ebayer timesofplenty. He doesn't just do cool stripy nylon straps


No it's an Unbranded one, but same dimensions as the Seiko so I could swap clasps if I wanted.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmmm, looks nice, a sterile milsub, at a low price. Anyone any experience of these?

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/151381980454


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> No it's an Unbranded one, but same dimensions as the Seiko so I could swap clasps if I wanted.


And why would you not swap? Would drive me bonkers to know I had a Seiko clasp and not see it on my wrist...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> And why would you not swap? Would drive me bonkers to know I had a Seiko clasp and not see it on my wrist...


Cos the end is a solid bar, not a spring bar and I am not yet emotionally ready to take a drill to it. Plus the seiko clasp is scratched to buggery. I'll drill it out and re polish it one day...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hmmm, looks nice, a sterile milsub, at a low price. Anyone any experience of these?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/151381980454


Looks like a Soki with a missing a Bezel pip to me, a bit too shiny. Maybe worth stretching to a Bagelsport and replacing the dial?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Hmmm, looks nice, a sterile milsub, at a low price. Anyone any experience of these?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/151381980454


Is it a sterile Soki maybe?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Is it a sterile Soki maybe?


Very possibly. Trouble with Sokis is they are made of really cheap metal, but the movements are good and they look okay at arms length. Mine did me proud!


----------



## dreamlord (Oct 8, 2013)

But it says it has a DG 2813 movement. The Soki comes with a Tongji.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey chrono, hows things with your getat, any update?

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

dreamlord said:


> But it says it has a DG 2813 movement. The Soki comes with a Tongji.


Could be a transplanted movement, or even a Bagelsport. But that chassis does not look like stainless steel to me.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Could be a transplanted movement, or even a Bagelsport. But that chassis does not look like stainless steel to me.


Agree mike, and looking at the final bid price at which the last one sold, better off with a Bagelsport


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Cash convertors in Renfield st has 2 em watches in the window with no price tag with their boxes of course


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Cash convertors in Renfield st has 2 em watches in the window with no price tag with their boxes of course


Smeagal, you fancy this??

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/feeler-interest-scotland-gtg-1073495.html

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Cos the end is a solid bar, not a spring bar and I am not yet emotionally ready to take a drill to it. Plus the seiko clasp is scratched to buggery. I'll drill it out and re polish it one day...


Is it a solid bar mike, or a hollow tube with round headed pins in each end?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Is it a solid bar mike, or a hollow tube with round headed pins in each end?


Feels solid, but must have gone in somehow. There is a rivet at the other end, where it connects to the bracelet, so I couldn't take the full mechanism as I intended. The aftermarket clasp is fitted wi two spring bars the seiko one seems to be a solid bar for the fixed hinge and a spring bar for the adjustable part.

I am nervous about forcing it as the watch was my dad's and I'd rather keep it in one piece if I can!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Smeagal, you fancy this??
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/feeler-interest-scotland-gtg-1073495.html
> 
> chico


I do a few training courses here and there up in Faslane so if this coincided I would be available


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I do a few training courses here and there up in Faslane so if this coincided I would be available


 we could get a date in the near future


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> we could get a date in the near future


I don't know when I am next up. There is talk of going up to do ship control training in October but watch this space to see if it happens. The last week in October I am on risk assessor course but that is the other end of the country in Fareham.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This came today a cronnel


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I don't know when I am next up. There is talk of going up to do ship control training in October but watch this space to see if it happens. The last week in October I am on risk assessor course but that is the other end of the country in Fareham.


Any time before Christmas ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

downloaded windows 8.1 on phone early teething problems but getting there


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Any time before Christmas 🎅


Don't know. Don't wait on me, I will just jump on if I happen to be in the right place at the right time. I quite often get sent to places at short notice and I do quite often get sent to faslane, it just depends on if it coincides with your GTG.

Although there is an equal chance of me being sent to an undisclosed underwater location with not a lot of notice as well so please don't plan anything around me.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Hey chrono, hows things with your getat, any update?
> 
> chico


Invoiced, paid, just waiting for a despatch date. And then about five weeks of waiting.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

going to get the 40 slot watch case next month I said that I would get it this but spent a fortune and wife keeping tabs on me better keep on her good side


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I had a pretty productive day today lol I fitted these little shelves to be used for display









Oh and I picked this up from a local jewelers 









I am also close to buying a modern vostock so overall a good day


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I had a pretty productive day today lol I fitted these little shelves to be used for display
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool blanchster...shelves from ikea?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Cool blanchster...shelves from ikea?


Of course


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so how many of us is going walkabout in the morning for the special ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I posted a while ago when I got home and it's disappeared now ???


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I posted a while ago when I got home and it's disappeared now ???
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Check post 14 lol

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/feeler-interest-scotland-gtg-1073495-2.html

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I posted a while ago when I got home and it's disappeared now ???
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol did you say something naughty and got deleted haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Check post 14 lol
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/feeler-interest-scotland-gtg-1073495-2.html
> 
> chico


D'oh ! I feel like a bit of a buffoon :-|

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol did you say something naughty and got deleted haha


No I'm that tired I posted in the wrong thread and never even noticed.........time for bed !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No I'm that tired I posted in the wrong thread and never even noticed.........time for bed !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah I will be on the hunt tomorrow mate I will try and get it In the post the same day to for you mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I will be on the hunt tomorrow mate I will try and get it In the post the same day to for you mate


Let me know soon as mate so I can get the money to you or I can hold on to the money if you want something off eBay for the same price, the choice is your mate and thanks again lad ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Let me know soon as mate so I can get the money to you or I can hold on to the money if you want something off eBay for the same price, the choice is your mate and thanks again lad ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah probably the bay as there's a couple of lots coming up so we can do it that say


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah probably the bay as there's a couple of lots coming up so we can do it that say


No worries mate, I will speak to you tomorrow then. I'm iff to bed I can't keep my eyes open.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No worries mate, I will speak to you tomorrow then. I'm iff to bed I can't keep my eyes open.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah take it easy and speak tomorrow mate


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Night all


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Night all


yeah night merl catch ya tomorrow mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been reading my book for a while. Wife talking in her sleep telling the cow to stop mooing l think she meant the cat good night all.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Night everyone, catch you tomorrow


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning all. My wife is keeping her eyes open for the Aussie Diver special this morning. I figure that despite my concerns that I could have a nice solid Bagelsport Milgauss for the same money, the diver looks more interesting and is more fun. Plus now I have sold Putin, Fake Dial and Chrono alike I have got both room in the watch box and money in my watch account!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Wearing the SKX today









And just so Kath doesn't have the monopoly on military hardware photos









I will mostly be spending the day in that building to the right trying to supervise civilian contractors or down the boat. Not that boat tho that's astute this boat








Which looks exactly the same as astute.

(All pics stolen from Google as we are not meant to take photos at work)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, 320' long, didn't realise they were that big - I've only seen HMS Alliance at the Sub Museum, which I visited with Vlad the travelling Vostok
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=5901367
Quiet day for me today (and intend to spend less time on the forum, lol)
First job, voting in PCC byelection (ours died). Don't imagine there'll be a queue ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey w.s I got ya a diver mate so know worries I will chat later bit of a rush at the minute mate  I will try and post it now for you mate


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've fixed the link to my Vlad post - the sub museum was great


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. Wearing the SKX today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning, wow ! You get to go on board the Astute class subs I'm officially well jealous of another WUS member ! 
God I wish I'd payed attention at school instead if mucking about and acting the fool.
So Merlin gets to work on some of the most interesting WW II aircraft in the world, Od30 gets to fly about Airwolf style ! And now UWM gets to go onboard the greatest weapon British military has ever had. I could listen to you guys talk about your jobs for hours and never get bored. I was brought up with stories my dad used to tell me about his job working for Hawker Siddley and later BAE. His job entailed making the Nimrod and also performing repairs to the Vulcan. I remember him telling me that once he was sent to an RAF base to repair the front wheel of a Vulcan that was stuck at the end of a runway. He had to climb through the bomb bay to get to the bicycle chain that turns the front wheel of a Vulcan and the bay just happens to have a blue Danube free fall A bomb in there at the time. And what does his son do for a living ? Drive trucks, god I'm bored :-(
Anyway back to watches. It's been eleven days now since the Bagelsport sub I ordered from Hong Kong was marked as dispatched so fingers crossed that the postie brings me something to cheer me up today. I'm going to be wearing no watch this morning (shock, horror!!!) as I'm going to re tile the bottom of the shower cubicle. The wife dropped a rather large bottle of shampoo last night and cracked one :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Hey w.s I got ya a diver mate so know worries I will chat later bit of a rush at the minute mate  I will try and post it now for you mate


YAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You sir are an absolute legend, a true prince amongst men. I'm instantly lifted from my wallowing in self pity over my shi**y job (sorry everyone) and will now be whistling whilst I work 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Wow, 320' long, didn't realise they were that big - I've only seen HMS Alliance at the Sub Museum, which I visited with Vlad the travelling Vostok
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=5901367
> Quiet day for me today (and intend to spend less time on the forum, lol)
> First job, voting in PCC byelection (ours died). Don't imagine there'll be a queue ;-)


Hi ohd30, that is without doubt the most beautiful watch I have ever laid my eyes on. I literally can't take my eyes away from that gorgeous blue dial. 
Three questions;
What is it ?
Roughly how much are they ?
Where can I get one from ?

That's going straight to the top of my want list.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Wow, 320' long, didn't realise they were that big - I've only seen HMS Alliance at the Sub Museum, which I visited with Vlad the travelling Vostok
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=5901367
> Quiet day for me today (and intend to spend less time on the forum, lol)
> First job, voting in PCC byelection (ours died). Don't imagine there'll be a queue ;-)


In fact if you were ever to part company with it (though why the hell would you!) then I would love first refusal on it and would quite happily hack one of my legs off with a blunt butter knife if it would in any way help to pay for it 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Wow, 320' long, didn't realise they were that big - I've only seen HMS Alliance at the Sub Museum, which I visited with Vlad the travelling Vostok
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=5901367
> Quiet day for me today (and intend to spend less time on the forum, lol)
> First job, voting in PCC byelection (ours died). Don't imagine there'll be a queue ;-)


Now you know mine's still in transit from Eastern Europe.
Not blue though







(Sorry. Dog hit send button.)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey w.s mate sent it so fingers cross you get it tomorrow


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Hey w.s mate sent it so fingers cross you get it tomorrow


Thanks so much mate. Are you posting any pictures of yours after mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. I'm wearing the special edition EM divers watch (Chunky?) as I figured some of you would be tracking them down.

My workplace this morning - highest tower at Battle Abbey. Apparently some really important thing happened here in 1066 (lol) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool hearing what you're up to this morning, gents!
So your Dad worked at Samlesbury, WS, or was it Warton?
Used to get excited driving past airfields as a kid, windsocks at the end of the runway. We'd drive past Samlesbury on the way to visit my grandma in Blackburn. Will PM you re the Darwil ;-)
Well the PCC polling station had been open 3hrs 40 when I pitched up, and I was the third person to vote. In central Brum, mind - god knows what it's like in the more rural bits of the West Mids
This really doesn't seem to be a position that has captured people's imagination 
The byelection here has cost £3 million. It would probably have been cheaper if they gave everyone who turned out to vote a Rolex, lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cool hearing what you're up to this morning, gents!
> So your Dad worked at Samlesbury, WS, or was it Warton?
> Used to get excited driving past airfields as a kid, windsocks at the end of the runway. We'd drive past Samlesbury on the way to visit my grandma in Blackburn. Will PM you re the Darwil ;-)
> Well the PCC polling station had been open 3hrs 40 when I pitched up, and I was the third person to vote. In central Brum, mind - god knows what it's like in the more rural bits of the West Mids
> ...


Hi ohd30. No dad worked at the Lostock factory in Howrich. They mainly used to do avionics and manufacture, assemble and test rockets, seawolf, seadart and such but my dad was part of the division that was sent out to do running repairs on some of the older aircraft that the factory had been involved with in his early days. When he started his apprenticeship it still came under hawker and avro hence the vulcan escapade.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Thanks so much mate. Are you posting any pictures of yours after mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well I did not want to take my sic off so I mite leave it in the box for now because I want to swop out the dial and maybe even the movement if I can yeah it's another sic day for me


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning, wow ! You get to go on board the Astute class subs I'm officially well jealous of another WUS member !
> God I wish I'd payed attention at school instead if mucking about and acting the fool.
> So Merlin gets to work on some of the most interesting WW II aircraft in the world, Od30 gets to fly about Airwolf style ! And now UWM gets to go onboard the greatest weapon British military has ever had. I could listen to you guys talk about your jobs for hours and never get bored. I was brought up with stories my dad used to tell me about his job working for Hawker Siddley and later BAE. His job entailed making the Nimrod and also performing repairs to the Vulcan. I remember him telling me that once he was sent to an RAF base to repair the front wheel of a Vulcan that was stuck at the end of a runway. He had to climb through the bomb bay to get to the bicycle chain that turns the front wheel of a Vulcan and the bay just happens to have a blue Danube free fall A bomb in there at the time. And what does his son do for a living ? Drive trucks, god I'm bored :-(
> Anyway back to watches. It's been eleven days now since the Bagelsport sub I ordered from Hong Kong was marked as dispatched so fingers crossed that the postie brings me something to cheer me up today. I'm going to be wearing no watch this morning (shock, horror!!!) as I'm going to re tile the bottom of the shower cubicle. The wife dropped a rather large bottle of shampoo last night and cracked one :-(
> ...


It sounds more interesting than it is unfortunately. And with regards the blue Danube bomb I used to sleep up against a trident missile but after a while it soon loses its novelty value.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw a standard lamp made of an air-to-air missile once, and I'd really like one of these


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I did not want to take my sic off so I mite leave it in the box for now because I want to swop out the dial and maybe even the movement if I can yeah it's another sic day for me


I don't blame you to be honest mate. I'd have trouble taking that Sic off too mate it's like a magnet for the eyes !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I saw a standard lamp made of an air-to-air missile once, and I'd really like one of these


bombs away


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> It sounds more interesting than it is unfortunately. And with regards the blue Danube bomb I used to sleep up against a trident missile but after a while it soon loses its novelty value.


LOL ! That gave me a giggle ;-) the worlds most expensive pillow !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I don't blame you to be honest mate. I'd have trouble taking that Sic off too mate it's like a magnet for the eyes !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah it's a pleasure to photograph to  very easy to get a great pic with this sic


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I saw a standard lamp made of an air-to-air missile once, and I'd really like one of these


I like the look of them, the wife would never appreciate them on the bedside tables though. She's not keen on the fact I have a de-a mills bomb on mine.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, why not convert it into one of these for her, lol?








from here
http://progress-is-fine.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/close-only-counts-in-horsehoes-and-hand.html?m=1
As they say - careful what you pull to put it out


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Aaaannnd, the Strela's back!
Fixed (trapped hands) and return postage for £16.50








I do love this watch, it gets 95% of my wrist time


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> But.... Why? Nobody has even heard of Vostok outside our little community!


I'm pretty sure that millions of people in Russia and that former Soviet states would say otherwise...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Aaaannnd, the Strela's back!
> Fixed (trapped hands) and return postage for £16.50
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised it gets most of your wrist time mate, it's certainly a looker 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm not surprised it gets most of your wrist time mate, it's certainly a looker
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


look what I just found! Vintage Sekonda Strela 19 Jewel Chronograph USSR Poljot 3017 1960&apos;s Working | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> look what I just found! Vintage Sekonda Strela 19 Jewel Chronograph USSR Poljot 3017 1960&apos;s Working | eBay


 yeah they turn up quite regularly from £500 to £800 in buy now bid... I did see one go for under a ton a while back I think it was I know I just miss out lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah they turn up quite regularly from £500 to £800 in buy now bid... I did see one go for under a ton a while back I think it was I know I just miss out lol


I'm trying to find a nice watch for my birth year, 1970. any suggestions?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm trying to find a nice watch for my birth year, 1970. any suggestions?


what's your price range


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice find, sharky!
It's a bit pricy, but one of the rarer dials (mine was £295, and I got the same for one of the Russian forum guys for £250)
Most common dial is mine, then white Sekonda, then Poljot dials, then Strela, Strela in Cyrillic, and white no tachy dials are pretty rare
http://slls-watches.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/poljot-strela-chronograph-3017.html?m=1


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The bin prices being quoted for Strelas now are ridiculous, btw
If any of you are seriously after one I can give you a hand to get one for nearer what I paid
There's been a big, sudden inflation in the last 2 or 3 months


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Nice find, sharky!
> It's a bit pricy, but one of the rarer dials (mine was £295, and I got the same for one of the Russian forum guys for £250)
> Most common dial is mine, then white Sekonda, then Poljot dials, then Strela, Strela in Cyrillic, and white no tachy dials are pretty rare
> slls-watches: Poljot (Strela) Chronograph 3017


hey oh'd I got £24 coming from w.s for the diver I can't see anything that's taking my fancy on the bay what you got that mite temp me lol pm them to me  if you want


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah they turn up quite regularly from £500 to £800 in buy now bid... I did see one go for under a ton a while back I think it was I know I just miss out lol


That's a shame mate. One of those beauties for under a ton would have been a steal mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> The bin prices being quoted for Strelas now are ridiculous, btw
> If any of you are seriously after one I can give you a hand to get one for nearer what I paid
> There's been a big, sudden inflation in the last 2 or 3 months


it's because the movement has been stop being produced ? that's what I have been hearing ?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm putting the finishing touches to my much announced 2nd sales list. Watches and straps. Give us an hour or two and should be with you (and all you who had the 1st list plus anyone else


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a shame mate. One of those beauties for under a ton would have been a steal mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


it was black dial under the poljot name


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all. Been a bit quiet on here. .my epilepsy is playing up and it has me shattered.

Itmy mate the russkie is on the way. .so glad to have a tankist again!

I couldn't resist looking at yours and it's a beauty...maybe maybe I need to get one. .

The weather here is ......thinking about getting the fire going


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what's your price range


maybe £50 but I can stretch it a little lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all. Been a bit quiet on here. .my epilepsy is playing up and it has me shattered.
> 
> Itmy mate the russkie is on the way. .so glad to have a tankist again!
> 
> ...


My wife's got badly controlled diabetes and she was that fed up yesterday she threw her test meter across the floor, unfortunately it bounced right into the dogs full water bowl lol. having seen how she is with it I feel for you mate :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all. Been a bit quiet on here. .my epilepsy is playing up and it has me shattered.
> 
> Itmy mate the russkie is on the way. .so glad to have a tankist again!
> 
> ...


well I mite be getting another soon so we could double up


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> it's because the movement has been stop being produced ? that's what I have been hearing ?


You're thinking of the Poljot 3133, is, the 3017's successor
The 3017, as in my Strela, was made from 1959 - 1979. It was succeeded by the 3133, the Soviet version of the Valjoux 7734, made from 1976 - 83 exclusively for the military (Shturmanskie and OKEAH watches). From the mid 80s civvie versions like this one of mine became available, followed by reissues of the Strela, Shturmanskie and OKEAH.








3133 movements are no longer made, and the last remainly NOS movements have been used, giving a price hike in 3133 watches. 
The increase in price for 3017 powered Strelas may be a knock-on effect of this
More Poljot history here:
http://www.network54.com/Forum/306982/message/1098919234/A+Brief+History+of+Soviet+Space+Watches


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My wife's got badly controlled diabetes and she was that fed up yesterday she threw her test meter across the floor, unfortunately it bounced right into the dogs full water bowl lol. having seen how she is with it I feel for you mate :-(


I hope she's gets better soon. .its draining feeling unwell..my dad had diabetes. Does she have hypos?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sharky, what style of watch are you after? 
How flash do you want to go?
Go on ebay.com (or reset your country to USA on the app), then search '1970 Seiko' or Citizen, or Timex - all very easy to date (see my birthyear thread for links)
This is 99 cents at the mo


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> maybe £50 but I can stretch it a little lol


leave It with me for a bit I will have a look got a few ideas what are you looking for a diver or classic or ? 

and I bet oh'd might have something in her list for you mate

but the timex as oh'd said is a good choice


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I mite be getting another soon so we could double up


I had to tell my missus you bought me the tankist lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I hope she's gets better soon. .its draining feeling unwell..my dad had diabetes. Does she have hypos?


she has low sugars as low as 2.5 but she doesn't get any warnings any more! but luckily she's not collapsed for a long time so that's something I guess


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> leave It with for a bit I will have a look got a few ideas what are you looking for a diver or classic or ?


I'm open to anything really but not small lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> she has low sugars as low as 2.5 but she doesn't get any warnings any more! but luckily she's not collapsed for a long time so that's something I guess


Can't be easy for you mate..I know my missus has to listen to me complaining but I'd be lost without her..fair play to you sharky!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

anyone with the EM special diver, how is the lume on it? on EM's facebook page they say "The timepiece itself is easily legible in the dark" is it? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I had to tell my missus you bought me the tankist lol


yeah I'm a very kind guy lol . and I sort of did at the time lol as you did just recently with me haha  I was going thro my change jar and have enough for two old vossies or one new one haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I'm a very kind guy lol . and I sort of did at the time lol as you did just recently with me haha  I was going thro my change jar and have enough for two old vossies or one new one haha


She's thinks you're a great lad..I'll tell her the truth one day lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey sharky a lot of 70's watches were around the 38 mark if you want something bigger I would have to say best bet the Seiko range of divers your best shot for the price range  but saying that you have sekonda.... and if you go digital (lol that was like swearing haha ) you have some t.v case watches that are quite big


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks merlin received the vostok your a magician 1 day for post


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thanks merlin received the vostok your a magician 1 day for post


 I forget merlin had a couple of vossie for sale which one did you get from memory there was a couple of very nice ones


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky a lot of 70's watches were around the 38 mark if you want something bigger I would have to say best bet the Seiko range of divers your best shot for the price range  but saying that you have sekonda.... and if you go digital (lol that was like swearing haha ) you have some t.v case watches that are quite big


38mm is ok as a minimum and I'm not opposed to digitals lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This one nice face not clustered


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey sharky I say go jump hour


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone heard of zeiger watches what are they like same as soki maybe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Anyone heard of zeiger watches what are they like same as soki maybe


 yeah I think so mate


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> anyone with the EM special diver, how is the lume on it? on EM's facebook page they say "The timepiece itself is easily legible in the dark" is it? lol


The lume on the hands (including, unusually the second hand!) is actually very good. Unfortunately no lume on dial or bezel (no pip to lose tho)

Also they delivered your mini-sub to the wrong address....shall I forward it to you?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky I say go jump hour


funny you should say that, I won one for 99p last week and just waiting for it to be delivered now! seller said it winds and ticks, may just need a clean! whatever that means lol it's worth the risk for 99p lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Super cool, sharky!
Looks like Batman's watch, lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Super cool, sharky!
> Looks like Batman's watch, lol


oh yeah! well spotted lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Anyone heard of zeiger watches what are they like same as soki maybe


I had a Zeiger similar to but worse than Soki. Feel a little flimsy.

As for this new one from Tiger Concept, for $129...










...just take my money! That looks awesome!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I had a Zeiger similar to but worse than Soki. Feel a little flimsy.
> 
> As for this new one from Tiger Concept, for $129...
> 
> ...


I like the concept same style I am looking for


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like the concept same style I am looking for


If I didn't have a no date blue snowflake being lumed as we speak I'd snap that up in a heartbeat. Don't think my wife would appreciate yet another 'identical' watch though.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If I didn't have a no date blue snowflake being lumed as we speak I'd snap that up in a heartbeat. Don't think my wife would appreciate yet another 'identical' watch though.


 the wife asks how many wrists I have I say a large centipede


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes but if its the same you can convince the wife its the same watch. My wife thinks my SKX007 and 009 are the same watch and that I have just swapped the NATO strap over


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Yes but if its the same you can convince the wife its the same watch. My wife thinks my SKX007 and 009 are the same watch and that I have just swapped the NATO strap over


My wife believes quite a few of my watches were only £10! oh how devious have we become? lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My wife believes quite a few of my watches were only £10! oh how devious have we become? lol ;-)


The energy I put into deceit is shocking. It's actually quite worrying lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Most of them she does not know the price of, plus I can always get them delivered to my house at work so she does not see them delivered. Then when I go home wearing them on the rare times she notices "Oh this old thing - i have had it ages dear" Lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Most of them she does not know the price of, plus I can always get them delivered to my house at work so she does not see them delivered. Then when I go home wearing them on the rare times she notices "Oh this old thing - i have had it ages dear" Lol


'I just changed the strap'


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thanks merlin received the vostok your a magician 1 day for post


Not a problem, hope it's ok for you


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Today at work I masked this up


We had to recover the top of the centre section that holds the fuel tank and now it needs the dope coats sprayed


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Not a problem, hope it's ok for you


 It is very good got the hang of winding it I hope I can get the g10 watch up and running I will be very happy indeed I am sure I saw the phenoix, spelt wrong by me before and says that I liked it and cheers again


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Today at work I masked this up
> 
> 
> We had to recover the top of the centre section that holds the fuel tank and now it needs the dope coats sprayed


 Just looking at my spitfire and me109 my painting leaves a lot to be desired


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Was looking at the forum for the old Glasgow,Clyde model dockyard still brings back memories 50s/early 60s I would have had a massive collection as with most teenagers you moved on to real models I mean girls


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im giving this hmt some wrist time before I put it up for sale


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Slow night going to read for a short while


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

there's something wrong with this watch but I can't quite put my finger on it!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Been sat on watch since 4am and only on my 4th cup of coffee so far lol. Still got the SKX on (as I am stuck in the dockyard for 24 hours at the monent). Will hopefully ge a make and mend this afternoon so i can finally get to the post office and do some other bits of personal admin. Not decided what watch to swap to whenI finally get back to the house, was thinking the Amphibia but that means setting the non quick set date and i dont know if I can be bothered lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning Billy!
It's tea I mainline at work, lol. Any good biscuits around?
Just having a quick squiz at the forum then back to sleep I think, nights tomorrow and I don't want to give my body clock *too* much of a challenge


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The only biscuits we get at work are Naafi Threes and they are as good as they sound. Have fun on night shift, I am duty this Saturday and Bank Holiday Monday so I will be on watch for part of those nights to keep you company lol.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. After all the talk of submarines yesterday I'm wearing my Vostok 'Underwater Boat' watch today.

Have a good day.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> there's something wrong with this watch but I can't quite put my finger on it!
> 
> View attachment 1605041


Duh, that's easy, the strap is a mil too small for the lugs, as any fule kno.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Duh, that's easy, the strap is a mil too small for the lugs, as any fule kno.....


 I thought the time was wrong


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I thought the time was wrong


It's a wonder you can see anything through all those scratches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's a wonder you can see anything through all those scratches


well ones like that are hell no ... but ones like this hell yes haha well you all know what day it is for me hint sic


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Decent looking Accurist on eBay from Argos, £20. Subby/Frenchy style. Item 351119476283

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351119476283?clk_rvr_id=683974458712

Edit: the missus is looking out for the special edition diver, I might ask her to pick one of these up instead and save some money!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Decent looking Accurist on eBay from Argos, £20. Subby/Frenchy style. Item 351119476283
> 
> Accurist Men&apos;s Dial Sports Watch - Black. | eBay
> 
> Edit: the missus is looking out for the special edition diver, I might ask her to pick one of these up instead and save some money!


I don't really want to buy the special but I've got to pass WHSmiths in a bit and I don't think I'm strong enough to not buy it if I see it lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't really want to buy the special but I've got to pass WHSmiths in a bit and I don't think I'm strong enough to not buy it if I see it lol


Same here. I think it is just unusual enough to warrant purchasing and we need to show EM that when they do something different it will sell.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm amazed, I wore my Blue Ray for a whole week, and now, the Stargate PVD has been on nearly two days. Maybe a new habit is forming.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Decent looking Accurist on eBay from Argos, £20. Subby/Frenchy style. Item 351119476283
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351119476283?clk_rvr_id=683974458712
> 
> Edit: the missus is looking out for the special edition diver, I might ask her to pick one of these up instead and save some money!


Hmmm, fixed bezel, even EM can manage a rotating bezel for twenty quid. LOL

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay! Parcel arrived today. I really like the Israeli Naval Commando watch.

I'm tempted to get the Australian Diver on metal Bracelet, but i'm not sure I want to pay £20odd for it. I may just leave the specials.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Same here. I think it is just unusual enough to warrant purchasing and we need to show EM that when they do something different it will sell.


Well said Mike. Rotating bezel and a metal bracelet for a smidge over £20, what's not to like ? Shame the dial has no lume though.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Yay! Parcel arrived today. I really like the Israeli Naval Commando watch.
> 
> I'm tempted to get the Australian Diver on metal Bracelet, but i'm not sure I want to pay £20odd for it. I may just leave the specials.


Enjoy. I'm pleased with both of these. The Oz special is great too and worth £20 IMO if you like the big chunky look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Well the postman's not been so that's 11 days since the Bagelsport was dispatched. More to the point ITMW posted me my Oz special diver yesterday 1st class and that really should have arrived today. With every day that passes I get more embarrassed to be working for Royal Mail, they really are going to the dogs. Still Moya Greene the chairperson is well worth the 1 million plus bonuses per year (sarcasm) :-(


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Yay! Parcel arrived today. I really like the Israeli Naval Commando watch.
> 
> I'm tempted to get the Australian Diver on metal Bracelet, but i'm not sure I want to pay £20odd for it. I may just leave the specials.


Enjoy your new watches Stuart 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Enjoy. I'm pleased with both of these. The Oz special is great too and worth £20 IMO if you like the big chunky look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, I may be tempted to have a look.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Postman's been - this was posted last Friday from India and arrived today!

Really pleased with this one. Might have to put the Seiko 5 I got last week up for sale/trade cos I prefer this Citizen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

David Church said:


> Special edition 2, 1970s Australian Divers.
> 
> As mentioned it's quite large. But not by modern standards.
> View attachment 1600737
> ...


There's more pics from post 21141 onwards. If you didn't catch them before

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice feel, pity about the strap, but say that everytime . . .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

That's a bit better.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> That's a bit better.


That IS better, the first one got me hunting for my glasses lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Postman's been - this was posted last Friday from India and arrived today!
> 
> Really pleased with this one. Might have to put the Seiko 5 I got last week up for sale/trade cos I prefer this Citizen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is nice Airfixer the green hour markers look really nice on the yellow face. How much did it set you back if you don't mind me asking ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That IS better, the first one got me hunting for my glasses lol !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Lol. The camera app, I added, is rubbish. No stabiliser or auto focus. Back to standard app, I think.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well that annoying w.s I paid this 

 WeightPrices for 1[SUP]st[/SUP] ClassSmall Parcel0-1kg£3.20
 

so you should have had it today


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well that annoying w.s I paid this
> 
> WeightPrices for 1[SUP]st[/SUP] ClassSmall Parcel0-1kg£3.20
>  
> ...


That's Royal Mail for you mate, utterly useless :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Yay! Parcel arrived today. I really like the Israeli Naval Commando watch.
> 
> I'm tempted to get the Australian Diver on metal Bracelet, but i'm not sure I want to pay £20odd for it. I may just leave the specials.


What's the second watch?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's Royal Mail for you mate, utterly useless :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah oh'd sent me a watch first class and it took 3 days and on another occasion I got it the following day and they was both sent the say way


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> What's the second watch?












Very similar to the British Soldiers Watch (issue 8) minus the Sub Dial.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Issue 16 looks interesting, but terribly plain. It could've been fantastic.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That is nice Airfixer the green hour markers look really nice on the yellow face. How much did it set you back if you don't mind me asking ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


£6.01 + £8 P&P 
(Also used a £5 eBay voucher I had, so actually cost me nine quid) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Issue 16 looks interesting, but terribly plain. It could've been fantastic.


Agreed. But, like most EM watches so far, they look much better when you're wearing them than in the box - and a hundred times better than the picture. 
Hopefully this one will too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> £6.01 + £8 P&P
> (Also used a £5 eBay voucher I had, so actually cost me nine quid)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bargin 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

A small dial, leather strap, but with woven texture, or possibly material on a base leather strap. Very similar to Issue 8 and small. I have, it turns out, very small arms . . . And it looks small on me.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Wearing the pizza today.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Very similar to the British Soldiers Watch (issue 8) minus the Sub Dial.


Cheers. So it's around 44mm then? Or bigger? Dial looks nice though.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> A small dial, leather strap, but with woven texture, or possibly material on a base leather strap. Very similar to Issue 8 and small. I have, it turns out, very small arms . . . And it looks small on me.


Why couldn't they have used that material instead of all the cra**y nylon ones they put out ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Issue 16 looks interesting, but terribly plain. It could've been fantastic.


Not sure what that's meant to be, Stuart. The Russian forum is doing a reissue of a 30s pilots watch
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=937903









Aha! I've just realised that's meant to be the original Sturmanskie (Red Air Force) pilots watch, as worn by Gagarin








In that case, what a letdown, MWC!
My Zim Gagarin tribute was only £25, and much nearer the real thing


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Cheers. So it's around 44mm then? Or bigger? Dial looks nice though.


Do you know? I can't seem to put my hands on a ruler or tape measure at the moment? Where the hell are they? But no, I'd say smaller than 44 mm. What was the measurements of the French Foreign Legion? It's about the same size as that.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Postmans been!
> 
> Omg the special divers watch is a big chunk of watch - love it.


So, you had yours on . . . Monday? Bloody late Posties 'round here! . . .

I love the Australian Diver! I really must get one!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Not sure what that's meant to be, Stuart. The Russian forum is doing a reissue of a 30s pilots watch
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=937903
> 
> 
> ...


Of all the Russian Watches I've seen you guys buy, the MWC don't come close, maybe I'll look around for some in the future, but i'm still enjoying the collection and the banter with you guys, I'm just busy sorting the house out, playing daddy and messing up my car!


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I think this goes!?! Front facing child seat already. 10 months old!!!!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

When's the Israeli diver out? Next week? I like that one and will pick it up.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I wasn't sure if it was this week? The special is officially out tomorrow?


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> When's the Israeli diver out? Next week? I like that one and will pick it up.


It was out yesterday Mike.
I quite like it, and am wearing it today - on a black/grey bond-style NATO

Few mins I'll U/L a pic


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Our regular postie's gone sick and someone's just been round on overtime !!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY !!!!!!!









Nice one ITMW ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> It was out yesterday Mike.
> I quite like it, and am wearing it today - on a black/grey bond-style NATO
> 
> Few mins I'll U/L a pic


Put in a request with the missus as she works near Smiths and nine of our local newsies have it, after i trekked round them all this morning...


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Few mins I'll U/L a pic


Sorry that took so long - my mem card reader decided that today might be a good day to die, so I've had to dig out an old spare...

Israeli Commando on black/grey striped NATO


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Sorry that took so long - my mem card reader decided that today might be a good day to die, so I've had to dig out an old spare...
> 
> Israeli Commando on black/grey striped NATO


Nice. It does look better on a darker strap.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Sorry that took so long - my mem card reader decided that today might be a good day to die, so I've had to dig out an old spare...
> 
> Israeli Commando on black/grey striped NATO


Wow. Looks good on the khaki strap but like a million bucks on the bond nato. If I wasn't in virtual watch buying prison by the missus I'd definately be on eBay getting myself one too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371114880405?nav=SEARCH

Wow! Still can't believe people are chancing their arm reselling these for a profit!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I finally got the package from ITMW open (that was VERY well packaged there mate lol !). 
I only have 7.5 inch wrists so I've had to take a couple of links out. I love it, I particularly like how high it sits on the wrist and how deep the face is. The bezel feels good and gives a positive click when turned. The bracelet is the folded link type and as someone has already stated feels "sharp" on the edges. Not sharp enough to cut you I hasten to add but just a cheap finish. I do think though that it really suits the watch.

All in all I really like it, yeah I know the dial appears a little flat and it's a shame that the hour markers don't have any lume but you could change the face if you wanted to or buy some lume and paint it if your hands steady enough. I think it's worth the £20.99 and in my opinion the best watch that EM has offered up yet. If only they had done one watch a month for £20 and made than this quality I would have carried on with the collection and not cancelled my subscription.

Lastly a big thank you to ITMW for acquiring this for me and managing to post it so soon. Anyway here are the photos.


































Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

It does look very nice. Really good size


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> When's the Israeli diver out? Next week? I like that one and will pick it up.


 I think it's out already mate i'm sure I saw it when I went for the diver mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well I finally got the package from ITMW open (that was VERY well packaged there mate lol !).
> I only have 7.5 inch wrists so I've had to take a couple of links out. I love it, I particularly like how high it sits on the wrist and how deep the face is. The bezel feels good and gives a positive click when turned. The bracelet is the folded link type and as someone has already stated feels "sharp" on the edges. Not sharp enough to cut you I hasten to add but just a cheap finish. I do think though that it really suits the watch.
> 
> All in all I really like it, yeah I know the dial appears a little flat and it's a shame that the hour markers don't have any lume but you could change the face if you wanted to or buy some lume and paint it if your hands steady enough. I think it's worth the £20.99 and in my opinion the best watch that EM has offered up yet. If only they had done one watch a month for £20 and made than this quality I would have carried on with the collection and not cancelled my subscription.
> ...


I thought you could play pass the parcel lol the trick was to cut the one end off then it would have slip out easy haha I thought that maybe I should have done one of them ---------- cut along here things ha ha glad you got it


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Very nice feel, pity about the strap, but say that everytime . . .


I think I'll have to pop into Smith's for a look at this.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well I finally got the package from ITMW open (that was VERY well packaged there mate lol !).
> I only have 7.5 inch wrists so I've had to take a couple of links out. I love it, I particularly like how high it sits on the wrist and how deep the face is. The bezel feels good and gives a positive click when turned. The bracelet is the folded link type and as someone has already stated feels "sharp" on the edges. Not sharp enough to cut you I hasten to add but just a cheap finish. I do think though that it really suits the watch.
> 
> All in all I really like it, yeah I know the dial appears a little flat and it's a shame that the hour markers don't have any lume but you could change the face if you wanted to or buy some lume and paint it if your hands steady enough. I think it's worth the £20.99 and in my opinion the best watch that EM has offered up yet. If only they had done one watch a month for £20 and made than this quality I would have carried on with the collection and not cancelled my subscription.
> ...


Your photos make it look like a monster!

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Your photos make it look like a monster!
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


It is big but I think my skinny girl wrists may have something to do with it as well !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It is big but I think my skinny girl wrists may have something to do with it as well !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I had a quick look when I got the divers but it didn't zing for me


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My missus has got the Israeli one for me but she says our local WH Smith only got two Oz Diver special editions and both have sold. Has anyone got a spare or a half decent shop in their town, that could pick one up for me?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My missus has got the Israeli one for me but she says our local WH Smith only got two Oz Diver special editions and both have sold. Has anyone got a spare or a half decent shop in their town, that could pick one up for me?


 Sorry Mike no decent paper shops near me that's why ITMW got one for me and I'm ordering some stuff off eBay to pay him back.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My missus has got the Israeli one for me but she says our local WH Smith only got two oz Dover special editions and both have sold. Has anyone got a spare or a half decent shop in their town, that could pick one up for me?


my shop had 4 when they open I got there about half hour later they had only two that was all they had left so had them.. there's one place I can try tomorrow mate can't get there before they close today I don't think mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> my shop had 4 when they open I got there about half hour later they had only two that was all they had left so had them.. there's one place I can try tomorrow mate can't get there before they close today I don't think mate


Cheers, don't go out of your way - I'll be able to pick one up from Eaglemoss's website eventually, they'll have to do another run for the Australian subscribers even if these all sell out!

What is the lug width of the Israeli? I might do some NATO shopping while waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> *What is the lug width of the Israeli?* I might do some NATO shopping while waiting for mine to arrive


It's a 20mm Mike.

As well as the original khaki, I've tried it with plain Olive green, black/grey Bond, and black/green Bond NATOs
IMHO, of those choices it looks best on the black/grey Bond.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> It's a 20mm Mike.


Yay! I have loads of 20mm ones

I must have sold my grey and black one so will pop it on olive green for now, I assume the strap is of the 'usual' quality


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Egyptian Navy pic just in









Edit. I don't like it at all


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Egyptian Navy pic just in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about time they had a ladies watch for the girls of mwc


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Are the bumps round the bezel reflecting little pictures of you?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Egyptian Navy pic just in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bit disappointing to be honest. I was expecting a lot more than that. Same dial as the pizza, what looks like fake rivets on the "bezel" and another cra**y nylon strap, they're going to have to do better than that. Think I'll stick to my oz special diver.
Where was the picture published Mike ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Are the bumps round the bezel reflecting little pictures of you?


Swarovski crystals? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a bit disappointing to be honest. I was expecting a lot more than that. Same dial as the pizza, what looks like fake rivets on the "bezel" and another cra**y nylon strap, they're going to have to do better than that. Think I'll stick to my oz special diver.
> Where was the picture published Mike ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


They just put it on Facebook. Looks really cheap. And just when it was going so well, I have bought Israeli (first one since sub dial fiasco for me) and - if I ever find one - i will buy the oz diver metal one.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's the Panerai Egiziano - 60mm of watchy goodness (based on the same Egyptian Navy issue)
I take it the MWC version's a bit smaller, lol
http://www.thedivewatchconnection.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7694


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Here's the Panerai Egiziano - 60mm of watchy goodness (based on the same Egyptian Navy issue)
> I take it the MWC version's a bit smaller, lol
> http://www.thedivewatchconnection.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7694


Oh D, I never realised your arms were so hairy ;-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sh!
I've not been to the salon yet this week ;-)


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

What happened to the bigger version that was in the pic for the Aussie collection?

I'd assume (if it was meant to the the latest diver) that it had something to do with the fake dial at the 9 o'clock position?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Egyptian Navy pic just in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? No painted on subdials? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Better?
Soz bout pink strap


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh dear, I pulled off the 'pull' sticker and look what was underneath - a big rectangular blob that won't come off!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> What happened to the bigger version that was in the pic for the Aussie collection?
> 
> I'd assume (if it was meant to the the latest diver) that it had something to do with the fake dial at the 9 o'clock position?


I don remember it, do you have a picture Tomo ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Just seen the diver special in our local Martin's, but no Israeli unfortunately. Did I not already have an SKX would consider the diver special, but I have, so I didn't.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh dear, I pulled off the 'pull' sticker and look what was underneath - a big rectangular blob that won't come off!


Is it just sticker residue Mike ? Give it a rub with you finger if it is.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Is it just sticker residue Mike ? Give it a rub with you finger if it is.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


No it won't come off, first one I have seen like this


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> No it won't come off, first one I have seen like this


I think you may have grounds for a replacement there Mike. Is anybody else's like this ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh dear, I pulled off the 'pull' sticker and look what was underneath - a big rectangular blob that won't come off!


It rubs off with a bit of spit & polish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh dear, I pulled off the 'pull' sticker and look what was underneath - a big rectangular blob that won't come off!


Cripes!

That looks like it might have taken the chrome plating off.
I haven't taken the 'pull' sticker off mine yet, and now I'm VERY wary of doing so.... :think:


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The chrome is off I am registering it to have it replaced


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Cripes!
> 
> That looks like it might have taken the chrome plating off.
> I haven't taken the 'pull' sticker off mine yet, and now I'm VERY wary of doing so.... :think:


***** ! How thins the chrome plating on these ones if a piddly arsed sticker can take it off ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I don remember it, do you have a picture Tomo ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !







Couldn't find a picture. That's a video of the Australian ad. 10 seconds in and it's the large one in the middle of the back row.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Couldn't find a picture. That's a video of the Australian ad. 10 seconds in and it's the large one in the middle of the back row.


Ok so they removed the fake sub dial but why the hell change the body of the watch ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The chrome is off I am registering it to have it replaced


Flipping heck - did you remove it with a chisel? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ok so they removed the fake sub dial but why the hell change the body of the watch ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yeah, I was wondering that myself. I had a feeling it wouldn't be 60mm, but if that is supposed to be the same watch then they've lost the plot altogether.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I suspect they need to make some money back on the next few issues having done a decent watch, perhaps as a loss leader (the oz diver special)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing the Hammond Swiss watch tonight


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Crap! I've twisted my knee again - v painful!
Will reply to PMs and send lists out tomorrow. Neurofen where are you?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Crap! I've twisted my knee again - v painful!
> Will reply to PMs and send lists out tomorrow. Neurofen where are you?


Ow ! I feel your pain. I've torn the ligaments in my left knee twice in the last twenty years. Subsequently these days it only takes a slight knock to it to cause me gyp.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Crap! I've twisted my knee again - v painful!
> Will reply to PMs and send lists out tomorrow. Neurofen where are you?


Ouch. Put your feet up with a nice glass of liquid painkiller and hope you are better soon


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks guys!
Great suggestion, Billy, a splash of whisky and water seems to be taking the edge off


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Count yourself lucky you don't have to deal with navy medics. Their solution for everything short of decapitation is to give you two brufen and tell you to come back if it still hurts tomorrow


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all..what you think of a Ray on this strap..I think it looks cool..robbed from Facebook










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..what you think of a Ray on this strap..I think it looks cool..robbed from Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool strap !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The chrome is off I am registering it to have it replaced


What I'm more bothered about is why the body of the watch is plated at all. Aren't they supposed to be stainless steel which should Polish and not need chrome, sure looks a lot like resin under that chrome.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a cool strap !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


The guy says he made it himself. .interesting closure










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Count yourself lucky you don't have to deal with navy medics. Their solution for everything short of decapitation is to give you two brufen and tell you to come back if it still hurts tomorrow


Army ones no different 33years of going over on my ankle was told it was only sprained I don't think they knew what ligament damage was


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Twisted knee is no fun I have hypermobile joints so I know all about sore joints lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> What I'm more bothered about is why the body of the watch is plated at all. Aren't they supposed to be stainless steel which should Polish and not need chrome, sure looks a lot like resin under that chrome.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


The first two were steel, then they moved to chrome, I remember voicing my surprise at what looked like casting marks and it was confirmed on here that they only used steel to draw us in then reverted to plated base metal.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The first two were steel, then they moved to chrome, I remember voicing my surprise at what looked like casting marks and it was confirmed on here that they only used steel to draw us in then reverted to plated base metal.


I thought the pizza was a steel one ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought the pizza was a steel one ?


I'll be getting my magnet out tomorrow. Do magnets effect quartz movements?

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Crap! I've twisted my knee again - v painful!
> Will reply to PMs and send lists out tomorrow. Neurofen where are you?


Crap OhD, how did you manage that and more importantly how does it affect you flying? Speaking as someone who has managed to break, twist or sprain almost everything else below the waist over the years I'm damn glad I've never done a knee. A mate of mine twisted his getting his foot caught up in the rudder pedals getting out of a DC3, hope you're fully serviceable real soon


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I'll be getting my magnet out tomorrow. Do magnets effect quartz movements?
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


I got part of a case of a pizza I can check it in the morning if you want


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought the pizza was a steel one ?


Looks chrome to me, too shiny and not heavy enough in my opinion. Happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The first two were steel, then they moved to chrome, I remember voicing my surprise at what looked like casting marks and it was confirmed on here that they only used steel to draw us in then reverted to plated base metal.


I thought they were all chromed lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if the soki has a stainless steel case?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Does anyone know if the soki has a stainless steel case?


Chrome case on soki


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Does anyone know if the soki has a stainless steel case?


don't know for definite but I think it's chrome plated. I'm confused, is stainless magnetic? because I've got a few stainless steel watches and some are magnetic and some aren't! does that mean some prob aren't really stainless? lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I dont know if it should be magnetic or not. I guess I wont be trying to do a brushed finish on the soki


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stainless steel is not magnetic. The cheap iron under a chromed case will be magnetic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Silver coloured stuff in plastic is sometimes used. Not magnetic but so light it is obviously not metal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Stainless steel is not magnetic. The cheap iron under a chromed case will be magnetic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My stainless steel sink is magnetic, as is all the cutlery! now I am confused lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My stainless steel sink is magnetic, as is all the cutlery! now I am confused lol


Here is a link to the British Stainless Steel associations explanation...

http://www.bssa.org.uk/faq.php?id=24

Common stainless steel has nickel added, which changes the structure and makes it non magnetic.

http://www.physlink.com/education/askexperts/ae546.cfm


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> My stainless steel sink is magnetic, as is all the cutlery! now I am confused lol


And can I add, I sniggered at the thought if you running round your kitchen testing everything with a magnet!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> And can I add, I sniggered at the thought if you running round your kitchen testing everything with a magnet!


well I tried some of my watches and that was inconclusive so I needed to widen the search lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I tried some of my watches and that was inconclusive so I needed to widen the search lol


To be fair, you can easily spot chrome vs steel. Just pick up a decent quality steel watch and a chromed one and it is obvious. Chrome is shinier, and doesn't show machining marks. Steel feels 'nicer' and may well be brushed finish.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Silver coloured stuff in plastic is sometimes used. Not magnetic but so light it is obviously not metal!


Ric Capucho and I both have a Smiths which he christened the Crosshairs which feels very light. Found that Smiths actually had a process to plate aluminium in a gold finish. Not magnetic at all, lol
Be wary about waving magnets around your watches - if you magnetise the movement it'll run crazy fast and will need demagnetising (at watchmaker, or I've got one)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the good wishes on the knee, folks. Fingers crossed, after rest, ice and elevation (not to mention some fine Scotch) it feels fine
Merlin - too much pain and I can't fly (distracting). There's also an issue if I can't get in and out of the cab at a reasonable pace (for jobs and emergencies)
I'll take it very easy today and should be OK for tonight, dv


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks for the good wishes on the knee, folks. Fingers crossed, after rest, ice and elevation (not to mention some fine Scotch) it feels fine
> Merlin - too much pain and I can't fly (distracting). There's also an issue if I can't get in and out of the cab at a reasonable pace (for jobs and emergencies)
> I'll take it very easy today and should be OK for tonight, dv


Glad to see you're back on your feet OhD. Hope it stays that way.

Have a great Saturday people. I'm trying out this Citizen today







. So far - me like 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Does anyone know if the soki has a stainless steel case?


No the soki is chrome on top of a very thin layer of copper/brass and that sits on top of the main lump which is nickel.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh ITMW I went to bed early last night and have only just read your PM. Challenge accepted mate, I take it strap colour is not an issue ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Oh ITMW I went to bed early last night and have only just read your PM. Challenge accepted mate, I take it strap colour is not an issue ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 as long as it's not pink (hey oh'd) it would clash with my nail polish haha


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

I just saw this on Facebook. I'm pretty sure the watch in the picture on the far left (the original promotional pic) had a fake sub dial - which explains the difference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I was just reading their Facebook comments. It's funny that people, who a few months ago may not have even known what a sub dial was if it jumped up and smacked them in the face, are now outraged by the fact that they had intended to put out another one with a fake sub dial. 

The look of the case might be the result of dodgy photography skills, but it still looks quite a bit different to the first picture. 

Also, why change the number font on the Italian diver, then use the original font on this watch?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I was just reading their Facebook comments. It's funny that people, who a few months ago may not have even known what a sub dial was if it jumped up and smacked them in the face, are now outraged by the fact that they had intended to put out another one with a fake sub dial.
> 
> The look of the case might be the result of dodgy photography skills, but it still looks quite a bit different to the first picture.
> 
> Also, why change the number font on the Italian diver, then use the original font on this watch?


I agree.

IMO all of these 'artists impression' promotional photos they put out make the watches look a bit dodgy. Real photos - not so bad. I seem to remember the artists picture for the Pizza was similarly giving a false idea of what it actually looks like for real.

The font thing? Your idea is as good as mine lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I was just reading their Facebook comments. It's funny that people, who a few months ago may not have even known what a sub dial was if it jumped up and smacked them in the face, are now outraged by the fact that they had intended to put out another one with a fake sub dial.
> 
> The look of the case might be the result of dodgy photography skills, but it still looks quite a bit different to the first picture.
> 
> Also, why change the number font on the Italian diver, then use the original font on this watch?


I reckon EM took on board all the complaints about fake subdials and redesigned it, yet people still moan about what EM were _originally _going to send it out.
They can't win whatever they do.

Me personally, I'm a little disappointed in this one mostly because it should be a brushed case and bezel. They've clearly stuck a bezel insert on, but that's because I reckon they're no longer doing steel watches and cannot do brushed.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Good morning all, happy bank holiday weekend. In the absence of an available Israeli diver, and having declined the diver special, it's still the PVD Stargate for me today, third day in a row. There may be water fun tomorrow with the family, someone mentioned the ALS/MND ice bucket challenge, so best I stick with something swimproof!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Busy day at work today and I have just had organising a fire exercise dumped in my lap to stop me getting bored. Wearing the SKX009 today









Photo background is the Walney channel on my walk to work this morning. My navy provided house is on Walney island.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well it comes as no great surprise I'm wearing my sic again today ( I think I enter the one watch for a week thing without realizing it haha ) but who wouldn't wear it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it comes as no great surprise I'm wearing my sic again today ( I think I enter the one watch for a week thing without realizing it haha ) but who wouldn't wear it


I agree. It would never leave my wrist


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. Busy day at work today and I have just had organising a fire exercise dumped in my lap to stop me getting bored. Wearing the SKX009 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 received package also got the g10 watch issued in 1991 the year I left I tried a battery and the second hand moves so might not need major surgery after all It says 399 on old one but it may have bee wrong battery will check out today and thanks


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad to see Royal mail got it to you on time. Don't forget to post pics of the result when you are finished


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Glad to see Royal mail got it to you on time. Don't forget to post pics of the result when you are finished


 Will comply


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well got caught in the rain and soaked as I was only wearing jeans and jumper lol and sic even looks good wet I was tempted to take a pic but I don't think my camera is water proof haha  had a look at the paper shop on the green for you mike no luck also look for the mwc for t.o.w but the cupboard was bare


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Ah well thanks. I have just arrived in Hull City centre so will have a look around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I finally got my jump hour watch after missing the postie twice, I've wound it up and it seems to be running Ok. Excuse the strap, it's the only one I've got that I can fit in a 19mm gap. Any suggestions for an appropriate strap?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Ah well thanks. I have just arrived in Hull City centre so will have a look around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but we will sort something out for you mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Still wearing the Oz special today, I can't seem to take my eyes off it. 
It's funny isn't it you can have watches that are way more expensive in your collection but you end up wearing a cheapo as your favourite. I guess it's true what they say, the heart wants what the heart wants !









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

G10 working


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks good there mate. Did you ever get issued one of these, I remember asking a storeman once but he looked at me as if I had asked for a go on his Mrs so I never had one. There is a 1979 one on the bay (my birth year) that i am tempted to have a punt at as well.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Looks good there mate. Did you ever get issued one of these, I remember asking a storeman once but he looked at me as if I had asked for a go on his Mrs so I never had one. There is a 1979 one on the bay (my birth year) that i am tempted to have a punt at as well.


 Yes my first was a mechanical in 76 and wore a quartz up until i left Germany in June 91 for my last 6 months in Glasgow although watch lume is knacked I think it was well worth £21 £3 postage a cycle ride to Anniesland my son has the car and a £2 battery all money well spent I think


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Gong out to cut the grass as I did not get it cut last week hedge is fine


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it comes as no great surprise I'm wearing my sic again today ( I think I enter the one watch for a week thing without realizing it haha ) but who wouldn't wear it


It's flippin gorgeous mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but we will sort something out for you mate


They had none :-(


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> They had none :-(


 we will sort something mate will chat later about it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I was watching 2 divers watches they went for about £140 one auto the other quartz same buyer bought them glad I was just watching


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Hi All,
The time will come when I have to replace my EM watch batteries. Please can someone give me some advice re. how easy, what battery, suggested tools... (I gather getting the back back onto the the pizza can be "a challenge"?).

Also, as I have about 6 quartz watches now and am trying to wear each for about a week... is it a good/ bad idea to pull winder out to stop them and conserve the battery?

Cheers,

Enjoy Bank Holiday,

Fair Runner


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Hi All,
> The time will come when I have to replace my EM watch batteries. Please can someone give me some advice re. how easy, what battery, suggested tools... (I gather getting the back back onto the the pizza can be "a challenge"?).
> 
> Also, as I have about 6 quartz watches now and am trying to wear each for about a week... is it a good/ bad idea to pull winder out to stop them and conserve the battery?
> ...


 The batteries are sr626sw all the same taking out battery use pen knife take out plastic holder depends on what watch to get back on again most shops have crown out thats the best thing to do


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Just had to do the ice bucket challenge. I don't know what some people are on... The way they're acting you'd think they were following Jack and Rose off the deck of the Titanic. I've swam in water colder than a bucket of ice water, ha. 

I was lucky I remembered to take off the HMT though.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Hi All,
> The time will come when I have to replace my EM watch batteries. Please can someone give me some advice re. how easy, what battery, suggested tools... (I gather getting the back back onto the the pizza can be "a challenge"?).
> 
> Also, as I have about 6 quartz watches now and am trying to wear each for about a week... is it a good/ bad idea to pull winder out to stop them and conserve the battery?
> ...


well yes the pizza is a bugger get the back on I would say only attempt if you have a back press or a infinite patience I throw mine out the window lol .. taking the back of the watch is easy use a sharp knife look for the bit that sticks out near the lug then using the lug as a fulcrum just pop the back off..... pulling the winder out does not really stop them and puts pressure on the hands and movement I say leave In is my choice ( would be interested to see what others would say to this) and mate I would say the battery is an ag4 at a half guess just trying to remember I think it was a ag4 you can get a pack at poundlands for £1 for 30 mixed size that would do it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Three of my favorite watches.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Three of my favorite watches.


Three beauties there mate. I love my CWC G10 I really must wear it more often, mine is a 1990 navy issue not an army issue like yours though. I would really like one of the early 80's "fat boy" case models to add to my collection.

Hey ITMW I'm bidding in about 15 mins, fingers crossed mate !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Three beauties there mate. I love my CWC G10 I really would wear it more often, mine is a 1990 navy issue not an army issue like yours though. I would really like one of the early 80's "fat boy" case models to add to my collection.
> 
> Hey ITMW I'm bidding in about 15 mins, fingers crossed mate !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 mine looks as if it been through the wars I am going to leave it alone it also is an original strap


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm trying to find the right strap for the jump hour, tried the crappy nylon strap off the EM French foreign Legion and it seems made for it lol, just a shame I'm not a 7 year old child lol need one about 3" longer!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm trying to find the right strap for the jump hour, tried the crappy nylon strap off the EM French foreign Legion and it seems made for it lol, just a shame I'm not a 7 year old child lol need one about 3" longer!


 I might have something that will do that nicely leave it to the morning and I will have a look see for you I'm sure I got a grey nato I had for my yema on


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I might have something that will do that nicely leave it to the morning and I will have a look see for you I'm sure I got a grey nato I had for my yema on


it cant be a 1 piece strap tho, the lugs are recessed if you know what I mean?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it cant be a 1 piece strap tho, the lugs are recessed if you know what I mean?


weird what does it look like from the back ?  but still might have something in a black and grey stripe strap


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

What size are the lugs? I am sure I have a 18mm two piece left over from my SNK809 that you can have if you want


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> weird what does it look like from the back ?  but still might have something in a black and grey stripe strap


Like this


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I got one that's about 20cm long by 19mm wide ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> What size are the lugs? I am sure I have a 18mm two piece left over from my SNK809 that you can have if you want


they are 19mm but 18 is fine on it, the EM one was 18 and it looks ok.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

i am at work atm and cant get a photo of it to show you. It is the stock blackish strap that comes with a SNK809 on if you want to try to google it or I can take a photo of it tomorrow (if i can remember where I put it lol)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> i am at work atm and cant get a photo of it to show you. It is the stock blackish strap that comes with a SNK809 on if you want to try to google it or I can take a photo of it tomorrow (if i can remember where I put it lol)


I've just had a look, it looks nice. do you know how long it is? the distance between top and bottom lugs is only 27mm so I'll need a fairly long strap to reach round my wrist lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

cAT got me up just after 7 a sunday what a long day it will be, still wearing the g10 watch no phone downstairs to take pics. Second cup of coffee and bourbons


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono why is it that rebirth of cool sometimes has free post and other times you have to pay the post ?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> cAT got me up just after 7 a sunday what a long day it will be, still wearing the g10 watch no phone downstairs to take pics. Second cup of coffee and bourbons


Tell me about it, been up since 6, can't help it, every day, habit of a lifetime.

Nice that you have the G10 working, especially as it was your demob year, it's genuine, a bargain, and simple tlc has sorted it. Original strap, that must be a rarity.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Tell me about it, been up since 6, can't help it, every day, habit of a lifetime.
> 
> Nice that you have the G10 working, especially as it was your demob year, it's genuine, a bargain, and simple tlc has sorted it. Original strap, that must be a rarity.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


 Yes shame about part of the lume looks as if the(T) cant spell Trinium has corroded


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I wonder what watch you are wearing today itmw let me guess sorry I cant it must be imprinted on your wrist and begins with S


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

In honour of smeagal's demob G10 I will be wearing mine today.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I wonder what watch you are wearing today itmw let me guess sorry I cant it must be imprinted on your wrist and begins with S


lol I was going to take it off as Sunday is a day of rest and it had work hard all week but the buckle seems to have welded together so I can't take it off ;;  I will have to soon as one of my new ruskie should be with me by Tuesday hopefully


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> In honour of smeagal's demob G10 I will be wearing mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not many watches 20 plus years old and put through the mill look so good no wonder the military picked cwc yours looks great


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not many watches 20 plus years old and put through the mill look so good no wonder the military picked cwc yours looks great


Yeah they certainly are robust little buggers. I was quite lucky with mine, my step dad who's G10 mad bought it for my birthday about 8 years ago. He spent ages trolling through eBay listings until he found a mint one. It has one tiny ding on it but apart from that is mint. I cracked the acrylic quite badly about 12 months ago and had it replaced and I treated it to a new NATO. Being a bit of a purist I would only put it on the official phoenix strap that the MOD use. They cost a fortune compared to some of the others we have all bought in the past but you can tell the difference in quality, the weave is very very tight and the thickness of the nylon is about twice that of some of the cheaper NATO's I've bought. Also all the joins are heat sealed the correct ones don't have any stitching.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Borrowed from other thread this is how they arrived to the QM store for issue


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Borrowed from other thread this is how they arrived to the QM store for issue


Hens teeth !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hens teeth !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 go to thread issued or not explains in detail


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

If it's a G10 day I'll have to double up, I'm still trying the one week one watch, so the Stargate is still there, for the fourth day.










G10 usually on the Help for Heroes strap, but back on the original for today.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> If it's a G10 day I'll have to double up, I'm still trying the one week one watch, so the Stargate is still there, for the fourth day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ! Like it TOW, two watches it could catch on !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> If it's a G10 day I'll have to double up, I'm still trying the one week one watch, so the Stargate is still there, for the fourth day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My strap is worn but could last another 20 years


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My strap is worn but could last another 20 years


If it's original I'd certainly leave it mate, can't be that many on their original authentic strap 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

One to wear one to tell the time ,now on my third cup of coffee


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> One to wear one to tell the time ,now on my third cup of coffee


Steady on mate you'll be running around like Billy Whizz soon !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah they certainly are robust little buggers. I was quite lucky with mine, my step dad who's G10 mad bought it for my birthday about 8 years ago. He spent ages trolling through eBay listings until he found a mint one. It has one tiny ding on it but apart from that is mint. I cracked the acrylic quite badly about 12 months ago and had it replaced and I treated it to a new NATO. Being a bit of a purist I would only put it on the official phoenix strap that the MOD use. They cost a fortune compared to some of the others we have all bought in the past but you can tell the difference in quality, the weave is very very tight and the thickness of the nylon is about twice that of some of the cheaper NATO's I've bought. Also all the joins are heat sealed the correct ones don't have any stitching.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 your right no stitches will not change it Whoever wore this nato had thick wrists as I am 2holes further back


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> your right no stitches will not change it


Yeah you'd be mad to mate. The worn appearance adds to the charm and compliments the face. If only watches could speak, I bet it could tell a few tales !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just had a look, it looks nice. do you know how long it is? the distance between top and bottom lugs is only 27mm so I'll need a fairly long strap to reach round my wrist lol


It's about 200mm long.


















My wrist is about 8 inches and I seem to remember it just about fitting me when it was on my snk. You can have it if you want just PM me with your address


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

With hmts


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> It's about 200mm long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know that might just do it mate  cheers


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning all. I have a CVC dial on its way to replace one in a donor watch underwater mechanic sent me. Unfortunately I broke the crystal while 'examining' it, and then broke a second trying to fit it, so off to order an acrylic one to replace it. I think a domed acrylic will look smart in there!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey chrono why is it that rebirth of cool sometimes has free post and other times you have to pay the post ?


No idea mate.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning everyone I just got an email to say that someone bought one of my scuba dude tshirts


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Morning everyone I just got an email to say that someone bought one of my scuba dude tshirts


 to be honest I had forgot about them lol you should put a link in your signature with the amount of hits this thread gets can't hurt can it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all..I'm liking the look of the jump hour watches..seriously thinking it will be next..can you guys point me to good ones you see on your travels 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Morning everyone I just got an email to say that someone bought one of my scuba dude tshirts


I didn't know you sold t-shirts, have you got a link?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I didn't know you sold t-shirts, have you got a link?


Me too, never enough t shirts


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..I'm liking the look of the jump hour watches..seriously thinking it will be next..can you guys point me to good ones you see on your travels
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 you alright mate you have been a bit quiet the last couple of days I was going to p.m you mate is the ellipse still playing you up mate ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey blanchy you could put them on your ads page too


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you alright mate you have been a bit quiet the last couple of days I was going to p.m you mate is the ellipse still playing you up mate ?


I'm great now. .had a bad week..tiredness is the killer with this Fecking thing but as with all ****e you have to not let it in 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon all. ITMW I remembered a few weeks ago when my Jaragar shuffled off this mortal coil that you were looking for a case to put a movement into so would you want this?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm great now. .had a bad week..tiredness is the killer with this Fecking thing but as with all ****e you have to not let it in
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


cool glad to here that  I thought you would be showing your tankist of ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Afternoon all. ITMW I remembered a few weeks ago when my Jaragar shuffled off this mortal coil that you were looking for a case to put a movement into so would you want this?
> View attachment 1607901


 that might do lovely mate .. same make if I remember right 

got some lovely hands too I could put them to some use I'm sure


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

ITMW pm your address and I'll post it off to you.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll get a link up later im in work now

I have tshirts, huddys, phone cases, stickers, posters, pillows and other stuff lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> ITMW pm your address and I'll post it off to you.


 done and thanks mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cool glad to here that  I thought you would be showing your tankist of ?


I forgot lol










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I forgot lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shiny shiny lol Is it as good as the last one.. what's the quality like and the other one is some were between Russia and Ireland so about a week and half away l hope


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> shiny shiny lol Is it as good as the last one.. what's the quality like and the other one is some were between Russia and Ireland so about a week and half away l hope


It's exactly the same as my last one..love it!

Yes your two won't be much longer!

Oh and don't forget our pal jakub is getting 100 vossies in September. Should have some nice ones?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Hi All,

First attempt at uploading a photo....

Here's my EM Foreign Legion - much improved by an ash grey NATO strap - in fact ALL EM watches are much improved by new straps!

Enjoy the sun if you've got it,

Fair Runner


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First attempt at uploading a photo....
> 
> ...


Looking good, that is a nice strap choice


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First attempt at uploading a photo....
> 
> ...


TBH that looks pretty good on the grey strap FR, well done mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..I'm liking the look of the jump hour watches..seriously thinking it will be next..can you guys point me to good ones you see on your travels
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


How this Pep ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231314646103

I wouldn't mind it myself but the wife would de-bollock me if I was to buy another watch at the moment !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> How this Pep ?
> 
> Vintage Ajanta Digital Jump Hour Wristwatch Swiss Made | eBay
> 
> ...


looks ok but it's a quartz ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been painting a writing unit cheating you would say used Annie Sloans chalk paint and wax instead of good old sanding and french polishing Not even a days work


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks ok but it's a quartz ?


I doubt it's quartz, it'll be a manual wind


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I doubt it's quartz, it'll be a manual wind


 says digital so though quartz  all so would it not have jewel on the dial ?  like it does with the smith and Lucerne and buler just to name a few


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> says digital so though quartz


digital means it tells the time with digits rather than hands


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> digital means it tells the time with digits rather than hands


 I will let you argue it out but you are right sorry itmw


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will let you argue it out but you are right sorry itmw


the one I bought for 99p says digital on it but it has a manual wind movement. I doubt any of the vintage ones will have batteries


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this is a 1970's jump hour swiss and is a quartz


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this is a 1970's jump hour swiss and is a quartz


is it from the 70's or 70's inspired?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> is it from the 70's or 70's inspired?


 well it 's a 1970's AB Electronvolt model quartz watch so I would have though yes and they started using battery in swiss watch all the way back in 69 so if it's from the 70's say mid 70's then yes... I though the ones that show they are manual or auto say so on the dial somewhere and digital is synonymous with battery's now a days I would think


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it 's a 1970's AB Electronvolt model quartz watch so I would have though yes and they started using battery in swiss watch all the way back in 69 so if it's from the 70's say mid 70's then yes... I though the ones that show they are manual or auto say so on the dial somewhere and digital is synonyms with battery's now a days I would think


 that watch would have cost an arm and a leg the other one would have cost a arm


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it 's a 1970's AB Electronvolt model quartz watch so I would have though yes and they started using battery in swiss watch all the way back in 69 so if it's from the 70's say mid 70's then yes... I though the ones that show they are manual or auto say so on the dial somewhere and digital is synonyms with battery's now a days I would think


ok I googled it and this guy says it was not very old poss late 90's or 2000. anyway the point I was trying to make was if it says "digital" it doesn't mean it's battery operated but obviously quartz does 

Which Watch Today...: Electronvolt Vibe Jump-Hour style watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ok I googled it and this guy says it was not very old poss late 90's or 2000. anyway the point I was trying to make was if it says "digital" it doesn't mean it's battery operated but obviously quartz does
> 
> Which Watch Today...: Electronvolt Vibe Jump-Hour style watch


 well this one sold in dec and is a 1970's one 
AB ELECTRONVOLT Vintage Jump Hour Style Digital Quartz Watch | eBay lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well this one sold in dec and is a 1970's one
> AB ELECTRONVOLT Vintage Jump Hour Style Digital Quartz Watch | eBay lol


no photos though, could be owt lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> no photos though, could be owt lol


 Ask the seller if it mechanical or quartz


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> no photos though, could be owt lol


 true you have to take every thing you see on inter web thing with a big pinch of salt I like books ... books tell the truth lol but I would love a yema jump hour I would not be able to read it but I would no it's a mechanical one haha  I was trying to find a jump hour I like they have some lovely old ones by smiths you can't go wrong with a smith in my book  on a different note if u.w.m strap don't work remember I have the grey and black strip 20cm long 19mm wide strap going


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> true you have to take every thing you see on inter web thing with a big pinch of salt I like books ... books tell the truth lol but I would love a yema jump hour I would not be able to read it but I would no it's a mechanical one haha  I was trying to find a jump hour I like they have some lovely old ones by smiths you can't go wrong with a smith in my book  on a different note if u.w.m strap don't work remember I have the grey and black strip 20cm long 19mm wide strap going


I always thought if it was on the internet it was true lol ;-) . there are some really nice looking jump hour watches and yes you got to get a mechanical one cos battery, well it's no fun is it lol. I haven't forgot about your strap mate. hopefully uwm's will do, otherwise I may struggle with it being a small watch having just over an inch between top and bottom lugs!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I always thought if it was on the internet it was true lol ;-) . there are some really nice looking jump hour watches and yes you got to get a mechanical one cos battery, well it's no fun is it lol. I haven't forgot about your strap mate. hopefully uwm's will do, otherwise I may struggle with it being a small watch having just over an inch between top and bottom lugs!


I have just put some pics on my last comment I think you will like


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I wonder if my one from my raketa world time would fit as it has the same problem with space


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have just put some pics on my last comment I think you will like


very nice, I like the Sicura


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> very nice, I like the Sicura


 yeah can't go wrong with a sicura too


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> How this Pep ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231314646103
> 
> ...


Cheers mate..I actually added that to my watch list lastnight 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah can't go wrong with a sicura too


There's a nice Sicura diver on adverts

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There's a nice Sicura diver on adverts
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'm going to go look


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

No biscuits tonight!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol hey w.s did you notice the archies in tonite bids they went for £12.47 ...£12.50...£15.00 sods law ant it that we went for it last nite mate but least I got one so thanks  and it was a bit more then them ones but still not bad at all mate really about average so thanks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No biscuits tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny I love then but I only like the aldis one's


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> funny I love then but I only like the aldis one's


Aldi is exceedingly cheap!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Aldi is exceedingly cheap!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


and creamy good lol I must go get a packet tomorrow now lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol hey w.s did you notice the archies in tonite bids they went for £12.47 ...£12.50...£15.00 sods law ant it that we went for it last nite mate but least I got one so thanks  and it was a bit more then them ones but still not bad at all mate really about average so thanks


Just my luck mate :-|

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just my luck mate :-|
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


nay worries I got one so that's the main point mate ant it


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No biscuits tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mother came home with a pack of those Viennese Whirls today too. I've only just realised after seeing that picture that I've yet to open the box....


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Heres the scuba dude tshirt that I made









You can buy it here
"Vostok Scuba Dude" T-Shirts & Hoodies by blanchy | Redbubble

Or maybe on a pillow








And a phone case 









I have other designs on my page too and I have made up designs for people before so if you want anything specific let me know 

I dont know if I would be aloud put a link to the tshirts in my signature?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

check out this video, there are some very clever or very bored people out there lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Heres the scuba dude tshirt that I made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don' see it being a problem personally but why don't you p.m zippofan a mod and ask them ? or sixtysix another mod of the affordable forum and ask them then least you know one way or the other


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> check out this video, there are some very clever or very bored people out there lol


 I must be strange I like it it's cool lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I must be strange I like it it's cool lol


me too! I've watched it a few times now lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-visit-biscuit-factory-s-no-need-hob-nob.html

Could Kim Jong Un be a secret WUS member ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey w.s I sent ya a p.m mate last nite did you get it ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My timex arrived..very quick delivery considering came from the US of A

Loving the retro look and it seem to be good quality, good size and the indiglo takes me back 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Kim Jong-Un visited 'November 2' Korean People's Army factory. | Mail Online
> 
> Could Kim Jong Un be a secret WUS member ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah he looks a bit like the Stay Puff Marshmallow Man haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey w.s I sent ya a p.m mate last nite did you get it ?


Just seen it, sent you a PM mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah he looks a bit like the Stay Puff Marshmallow Man haha


You do realise who you just insulted. 
You are now an enemy of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> You do realise who you just insulted.
> You are now an enemy of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 lol well he is no kim jong il haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol well he is no kim jong il haha


Hey ! Now wait a minute I won't hear a bad word said against that man. He was just misunderstood and very ronrey !






Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is there no love for my timex. .not even a like lol. .is it that bad 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is there no love for my timex. .not even a like lol. .is it that bad
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


There you go mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> There you go mate ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Haha thanks bud 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is there no love for my timex. .not even a like lol. .is it that bad
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol is there a thread for timex mate  but it don't do it for me but a 1970's mech one would thou 

Is there truly no love for Timex?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol is there a thread for timex mate  but it don't do it for me but a 1970's mech one would thou


Your just a green eyed monster is all lol

Can the stretchy bracelet be adjusted?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is there no love for my timex. .not even a like lol. .is it that bad
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


There you go mate, another like


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> There you go mate, another like


Ah it's not the same when ye have to ask bud 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Afternoon chaps. Just catching up a few pages. With the talk of jump hours I thought I'd show mine



It's actually on semi permanent loan, it belonged to my girlfriends late stepfather and I'm guessing it's '70s. Doesn't get worn as the strap is awful and rips hairs out of your arm, I must try it on leather one.
PRS-82 on today, just like every other day


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Afternoon chaps. Just catching up a few pages. With the talk of jump hours I thought I'd show mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I think sharky was right about the jump hour the few I had seen could have been fakes I was reading an article on swiss jump hours and it was there attempt to stay mechanical in a quartz age so the one's from the mid 80's onwards could be either but a proper jump hour is mech but the words jump hour is confusing because what we would call a jump hours is not the original jump hour yeah confusing ant it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Your just a green eyed monster is all lol
> 
> Can the stretchy bracelet be adjusted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


if it's and expanding bracelet no if it's a clasp yes you can run that up and down the strap let me find the two I got an old lambda and a I think identify somewhere that I would trade for a mechanical one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if it's and expanding bracelet no if it's a clasp yes you can run that up and down the strap let me find the two I got an old lambda and a I think identify somewhere that I would trade for a mechanical one


No there's no clasp..I'm was thinking of changing it anyway..what to put it on is another decision 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well like this


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well it's a lovely wet bank holiday Monday here and we're off out to see the Mr Men at our local shopping centre! How rock n roll is that lol. Anyway taking the parnis sub to keep me company


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is there no love for my timex. .not even a like lol. .is it that bad
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Just seen it. I love it, I love early digital watches


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well it's a lovely wet bank holiday Monday here and we're off out to see the Mr Men at our local shopping centre! How rock n roll is that lol. Anyway taking the parnis sub to keep me company


Going by the dry wall in the pic looks like you avoided the rain the rest of us are having....


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I just got accepted for a masters


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just seen it. I love it, I love early digital watches


seen these then ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I just got accepted for a masters


well done mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> seen these then ?


Hmm...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just seen it. I love it, I love early digital watches


I think the timex is a cracker. .bigger than the F91w. .I'm needing a square G next 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Afternoon all. Sat working on a bank holiday Monday. Wearing my Citizen eco drive with stealth NATO today.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I just got accepted for a masters


Congratulations Blanchy well done mate, don't forget us all when you can afford to buy rolexes and such and post on the more "selective" forums lol ! ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Mr bump says hi


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry guys, but I couldn't resist it, I have ordered an Invicta 8928OB. I miss the one I sold so much I could not resist getting another for £65.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Sorry guys, but I couldn't resist it, I have ordered an Invicta 8928OB. I miss the one I sold so much I could not resist getting another for £65.


why is there so much hate towards Invicta? I quite like some of them, the divers page on FB is full of them, ok they are the proper divers costing maybe hundreds but still Invictas. that blue gold one is nice


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I think it is because most are big and gaudy, and they are sold on US infomercials with imaginary RRPs. A bit like Michael Kors, a fashion brand.

The 892x series are great Submariner clones, almost indistinguishable from ten paces from a 'real' submariner and although I hate gaudiness I just love the blue and gold look but won't be able to afford a Rolex in the near (or far!) future!

Borrowed pic.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I think it is because most are big and gaudy, and they are sold on US infomercials with imaginary RRPs. A bit like Michael Kors, a fashion brand.
> 
> The 892x series are great Submariner clones, almost indistinguishable from ten paces from a 'real' submariner and although I hate gaudiness I just love the blue and gold look but won't be able to afford a Rolex in the near (or far!) future!
> 
> Borrowed pic.


I used to have a little chuckle to myself watching bid up tv a few years ago. All the blinged up cheap tat watches being peddled by snake oil salesmen. Ten quid quartzes with brands no-one ever heard of being flogged off for ten times their value, or more. Thank goodness for forums like this.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I used to have a little chuckle to myself watching bid up tv a few years ago. All the blinged up cheap tat watches being peddled by snake oil salesmen. Ten quid quartzes with brands no-one ever heard of being flogged off for ten times their value, or more. Thank goodness for forums like this.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


ahem, I used to live on bidtv lol. although I only ever bought 2 ingersol watches and a zeon solsuno lol ;-)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ahem, I used to live on bidtv lol. although I only ever bought 2 ingersol watches and a zeon solsuno lol ;-)


I nearly bought a set of pans

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

That is where my wife got my 3 k k,


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I nipped into Whsmiths on the off chance they has a watch special in stock, no such luck and I had my 20% off voucher too :-( so I bought something a bit more useful lol









Only £5.60 with the voucher!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I nipped into Whsmiths on the off chance they has a watch special in stock, no such luck and I had my 20% off voucher too :-( so I bought something a bit more useful lol
> 
> Only £5.60 with the voucher!


hey mate do you want to edit your pic ? mate you have left your bus time table in view


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No bank holiday for me off wednesday then working through to sunday Still have plenty of holidays left will take them soon and wore the g10 to work today One of the guys said they were only issued to sncos but that was not true and he said my nato strap looks old thats the point of it all


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> No bank holiday for me off wednesday then working through to sunday Still have plenty of holidays left will take them soon and wore the g10 to work today One of the guys said they were only issued to sncos but that was not true and he said my nato strap looks old thats the point of it all


Probably wears an Armani himself?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, do you think that someone might have a made a tiny error with the price of this one? :-d

Timex Ironman Sleek 50-Lap Full-size Digital Men&apos;s Watch T 5K335 SU | eBay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey mate do you want to edit your pic ? mate you have left your bus time table in view


lol, I'm not sure why seeing my bus timetable would matter but is that better? ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Probably wears an Armani himself?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


 he wears a Indiglo


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> lol, I'm not sure why seeing my bus timetable would matter but is that better? ;-)


lol I was just thinking this is a very open thread and you don't know who see's these pics so I check mine to make sure I ant left a letter in the pic or a bus time table lol you don't know if some nutter might want to see ya on the bus haha)


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking at jump hours reminded me of these early digital alarm radios with the flip time. 







My cousin had one and she used to get annoyed when I changed the alarm time, don't know why.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> Looking at jump hours reminded me of these early digital alarm radios with the flip date.
> View attachment 1609592
> 
> My cousin had one and she used to get annoyed when I changed the alarm time, don't know why.
> ...


 had one or two in my time slept in now and again thought the first one did not get posted just like watches from India sometimes


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

had one or two in my time slept in now and again


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> had one or two in my time slept in now and again


And did you get run or did you manage to get away with it? We always used to keep an item of stores in our cabin so we could appear with it saying we had been on a stores run


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> And did you get run or did you manage to get away with it? We always used to keep an item of stores in our cabin so we could appear with it saying we had been on a stores run


 No once in Hong Kong I missed transport to the new territories and ended up with a £25 fine and 3 extra guard duties I learned my lesson the hard way


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I remember once running through Plymouth dockyard in a mad dash to reach the ship only to have a taxi pull up alongside me containing one of our officers who had been "entertaining" a lady. Luckily he gave me a lift to the ship and I avoided trouble. I have also had to put a pair of overalls into a bin bag and then walk off the boat to meet someone so they can put thier uniform on when the have goten in late from a run ashore. Never been trooped for being late, always either made it back on time or got away with it lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I remember once running through Plymouth dockyard in a mad dash to reach the ship only to have a taxi pull up alongside me containing one of our officers who had been "entertaining" a lady. Luckily he gave me a lift to the ship and I avoided trouble. I have also had to put a pair of overalls into a bin bag and then walk off the boat to meet someone so they can put thier uniform on when the have goten in late from a run ashore. Never been trooped for being late, always either made it back on time or got away with it lol


The Company Commander at the time was a stickler he was a Korean war vet and used to take it out on us poor Jocks now and again that was almost a weeks wages then


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The Company Commander at the time was a stickler he was a Korean war vet and used to take it out on us poor Jocks now and again that was almost a weeks wages then


What regiment were you in btw?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> What regiment were you in btw?


 1st Battalion Queens Own highlanders (Seaforths & Camerons)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 1st Battalion Queens Own highlanders (Seaforths & Camerons)


Cool. Not that it means anything to me, but then I suppose all ships and submarines look the same to you too lol.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Cool. Not that it means anything to me, but then I suppose all ships and submarines look the same to you too lol.


 Not at all Iilke reading up on anything to do with the armed forces now and in the past


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not at all Iilke reading up on anything to do with the armed forces now and in the past


I read up a bit on the armed forces but I start to lose track with the army regiments. It doesn't help when they keep cutting regiments as well though


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I read up a bit on the armed forces but I start to lose track with the army regiments. It doesn't help when they keep cutting regiments as well though


 I typed a big explanation and my computer decided not to play there used to be 10 Scottish battalions now there are five if A salmond gets his way there will be none


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

blanchy said:


> I have a fake vostok.... they'll fake anything lol


Well, in China they have faked milk. As long as there is a profit in there, there are no limits to human endeavour.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, do you think that someone might have a made a tiny error with the price of this one? :-d
> 
> Timex Ironman Sleek 50-Lap Full-size Digital Men&apos;s Watch T 5K335 SU | eBay


Thats a fair price...timex are starting to come onto WIS's radars


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, do you think that someone might have a made a tiny error with the price of this one? :-d
> 
> Timex Ironman Sleek 50-Lap Full-size Digital Men&apos;s Watch T 5K335 SU | eBay


I've seen a gold seiko 5 snzh (been thinking of a fifty five fathoms mod) that is listed at £529.99 above the RRP of £240 on eBay. 
And the RRP is mentioned in the listing???

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I typed a big explanation and my computer decided not to play there used to be 10 Scottish battalions now there are five if A salmond gets his way there will be none


Well If he gets his way all the submarines will be out of Faslane as well and all you will have will be a couple of fishery protection vessels stationed there


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone watch Dave Allan last night he was brilliant unlike some of the comedians nowadays


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

No. The only watch i did last night involved a Submarine lol. I bet you dont miss the night time guard duties


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, it's a little quiet on here today! another cold wet damp day, feels like a g-shock day to me ;-)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning. It's sunny for the moment here so still with the citizen eco drive but a swap to an orange nato today









(Old pic as I can't be bothered to take a new one lol)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I might need an intervention lads and lassies. .I'm think I need a Timex Weekender next 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I think I'm having withdrawal symptoms! waiting for the scuba dud is killing me! I may just have to buy a UK based watch just to keep me going lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think I'm having withdrawal symptoms! waiting for the scuba dud is killing me! I may just have to buy a UK based watch just to keep me going lol


Waiting for the russkies is a right pain..lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I might need an intervention lads and lassies. .I'm think I need a Timex Weekender next
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Looks like a tidy everyday watch, personally, I'd prefer this Lorus,

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/2535975.htm

as it fits the same gap, but it's swimproof, I don't see that listed for the Timex.

I'm sure you have plenty of 18mm NATOs to personalise it whichever you buy.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Looks like a tidy everyday watch, personally, I'd prefer this Lorus,
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/2535975.htm
> 
> ...


Yes that's nice and the day date is a plus..very nicely priced too..can't really go wrong with either?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Feel the need for something waterproof today.








Citizen Black Eagle

Next three MWC review thread sets are coming soon


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I might need an intervention lads and lassies. .I'm think I need a Timex Weekender next
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I got two so I would be up for a trade on one  mate I will put up a pic later lol the same person bought both for me lol birthday /Christmas I did not have the heart to tell them they had bought me it already lol  got the ruskie the parcel and the box was a bit squished but it looks to have survived thou I will check later properly got to go sort a filter  did you have to go all the way around the clock to set the date ?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

They had 2 Aussie divers in the town centre Smith's, I do like the dial, but the case looks awful, it's like that shiny coated plastic you see on toys in Poundland, bleugh! EM seem to be in a flat spin now on quality, shame.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I got two so I would be up for a trade on one  mate I will put up a pic later lol the same person bought both for me lol birthday /Christmas I did not have the heart to tell them they had bought me it already lol  got the ruskie the parcel and the box was a bit squished but it looks to have survived thou I will check later properly got to go sort a filter  did you have to go all the way around the clock to set the date ?


Yeah my box was in ****e too..Always the way..The amphibians come in a solid box.

Regarding the date..yeah mine was on the 2nd lol










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Blue sky is selling the sterile Parnis DSSD for £35 on eBay, 281422566023

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah my box was in ****e too..Always the way..The amphibians come in a solid box.
> 
> Regarding the date..yeah mine was on the 2nd lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


here's my squished box and the weekender


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here's my squished box and the weekender


Where's the derskie pic?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where's the derskie pic?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 lol I'm still trying to set the date haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I'm still trying to set the date haha


You know about the back to 8 PM and onto 1 AM to set it quicker?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You know about the back to 8 PM and onto 1 AM to set it quicker?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I tried that but it did not want to know I had to go thro the 12 like 30 times lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Where's the derskie pic?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


as requested


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> as requested


Looks good mate. .ye happy with it?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Looks good mate. .ye happy with it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah it's good mate  so which one's we getting now haha I fancy trying zentar now


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You know about the back to 8 PM and onto 1 AM to set it quicker?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That can damage the movement on some vostoks so I wouldnt risk it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> That can damage the movement on some vostoks so I wouldnt risk it


 I took it thru the 12 to set the date it's the safes way to set the date takes an age but it don't damaged anything it's nice and shiny but I like the old beat up one's just as much maybe even a little more lol this one don't seem to have a personality yet


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I tried that but it did not want to know I had to go thro the 12 like 30 times lol


Half past eight, and half past one, works on mine.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Half past eight, and half past one, works on mine.


If the crown wasn't so wobbly I'd grab it with an electric screwdriver on lowest torque....!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> If the crown wasn't so wobbly I'd grab it with an electric screwdriver on lowest torque....!


yeah you know if you got a really old one by how wobble It is lol this one is like a rotary diver very tight so you could easy go round the clock some I got you had to pull the crown and pull as you turn they was that wobble it was better but did not feel like a vossie to me lol I like the quirks of the old one's


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Wearing the cooper today. Back to work tonight and I've got a bad case of the returning to work blues ! Hoping the bagelsport turns up tomorrow to cheer me up 









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Wearing the cooper today. Back to work tonight and I've got a bad case of the returning to work blues ! Hoping the bagelsport turns up tomorrow to cheer me up
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 here's one to keep you going lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=8276915

Someone the other day was saying that all the EM watches, except issue 1 & 3 are chromed base metal, rather than stainless. Issue 10 has a brushed finish case. Is it therefore stainless too?
(The link is to the review btw)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was on the bay early and you got some guy selling the mwc and saying that they are now unobtainable what a load of b.s issue I-3-4 are out of stock on there online shops but the rest are in there shop


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was on the bay early and you got some guy selling the mwc and saying that they are now unobtainable what a load of b.s issue I-3-4 are out of stock on there online shops but the rest are in there shop


So far I have moved on four EM watches for more than cover price on eBay, just sold the Kamikaze for £13.99. Although EM will take your money, I understand that dispatch time is veeeeery slow and they still cite stock issues after accepting orders.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=8276915
> 
> Someone the other day was saying that all the EM watches, except issue 1 & 3 are chromed base metal, rather than stainless. Issue 10 has a brushed finish case. Is it therefore stainless too?
> (The link is to the review btw)
> ...


That would be me....

I didn't have that one, yes it is the same kind of case as issue 1, brushed stainless steel.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> So far I have moved on four EM watches for more than cover price on eBay, just sold the Kamikaze for £13.99. Although EM will take your money, I understand that dispatch time is veeeeery slow and they still cite stock issues after accepting orders.


I say if people want to sell them then I say go for it but I hate it when some blatantly lie about the watches telling them they are no longer In the shops fine but to say the are unobtainable is pushing it to far in my books


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That would be me....
> 
> I didn't have that one, yes it is the same kind of case as issue 1, brushed stainless steel.


It's definitely one of the better ones 

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how many of use are on the look out for a cwc and what sort of price are you thinking of paying ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I say if people want to sell them then I say go for it but I hate it when some blatantly lie about the watches telling them they are no longer In the shops fine but to say the are unobtainable is pushing it to far in my books


Yes, no need to lie. That's why I have sold my unwanted ones for around £15 which is the price I paid, plus £2.80 second class postage, 90p Paypal fee and a few pence for a Jiffy bag. No profit for me, but breaking even is good for a cheap watch!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting Video


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

my new vossie will only hold a charge for about 12 hours I wound it all the way yesterday at about three or a little after three and I have just notices it stop at a quarter to four this morning so I have wound it up and let's see how long it last this time ? .. that's the only bad thing ordering from Russia if it's a wrong one it cost more to send it back then it did to buy it and then also waiting the three to four month for the exchange of old to new.... well it wont hold a charge least it will look pretty in the display


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> my new vossie will only hold a charge for about 12 hours I wound it all the way yesterday at about three or a little after three and I have just notices it stop at a quarter to four this morning so I have wound it up and let's see how long it last this time ? .. that's the only bad thing ordering from Russia if it's a wrong one it cost more to send it back then it did to buy it and then also waiting the three to four month for the exchange of old to new.... well it wont hold a charge least it will look pretty in the display


That's gutting mate, how much did it cost you ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> my new vossie will only hold a charge for about 12 hours I wound it all the way yesterday at about three or a little after three and I have just notices it stop at a quarter to four this morning so I have wound it up and let's see how long it last this time ? .. that's the only bad thing ordering from Russia if it's a wrong one it cost more to send it back then it did to buy it and then also waiting the three to four month for the exchange of old to new.... well it wont hold a charge least it will look pretty in the display


Might just need a service, your local watch repsair kiosk might do it and waterproof it too for a few quid.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's gutting mate, how much did it cost you ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 can't really remember I wait so long for it but it was under £30 I'm sure it was


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Might just need a service, your local watch repsair kiosk might do it and waterproof it too for a few quid.


 it's brand new so it needing a service would be a p#ss take and my local watch repair kiosk would not have a clue on how to open it least anything else that's why I got in to maintaining them my self he's good for selling over price straps and charge silly amounts to swap a battery I once got him to change a watch battery on a watch I had trouble with because I new it would need a back press to get the back on and he crack the crystal and still tried to charge me saying It was already like that


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's brand new so it needing a service would be a p#ss take and my local watch repair kiosk would not have a clue on how to open it least anything else that's why I got in to maintaining them my self he's good for selling over price straps and charge silly amounts to swap a battery I once got him to change a watch battery on a watch I had trouble with because I new it would need a back press to get the back on and he crack the crystal and still tried to charge me saying It was already like that


Might just need to get going, it's a machine give it a few days to wear in and distribute oil around evenly all it's parts before writing it off as a bad one. I carry my new watches round in my pocket for a few days.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can't really remember I wait so long for it but it was under £30 I'm sure it was


A brand new watch shouldn't need a service though should it ?

I'm off to bed and I'm crossing my fingers, toes and everything else in the hope that my bagelsport arrives today 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Might just need a service, your local watch repsair kiosk might do it and waterproof it too for a few quid.


The good thing about an Amphibia is that you don't have to replace the seal if you open it, just reassemble and tighten.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Might just need to get going, it's a machine give it a few days to wear in and distribute oil around evenly all it's parts before writing it off as a bad one. I carry my new watches round in my pocket for a few days.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


yeah that's what I'm hoping I had one I bought as faulty that I play with the balance wheel and every time I did it. it worked for longer till it was running properly 
so I have wound it this morning if I get a charge longer the 12 hour's then I think it will be that and it should get there in the end


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> A brand new watch shouldn't need a service though should it ?
> 
> I'm off to bed and I'm crossing my fingers, toes and everything else in the hope that my bagelsport arrives today
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


cool hope so too and I will have a chat later then mate 

and servicing yes possible if it was an expensive watch yes it being bump and banged and shuck in the post could effect the balance wheel and other fine parts so yes if I had a more expensive watch coming from a long way away I would be tempted to have it services then you are starting off with it in prefect working order with the receipts to say that


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. It feels like a Seiko day today


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> my new vossie will only hold a charge for about 12 hours I wound it all the way yesterday at about three or a little after three and I have just notices it stop at a quarter to four this morning so I have wound it up and let's see how long it last this time ? .. that's the only bad thing ordering from Russia if it's a wrong one it cost more to send it back then it did to buy it and then also waiting the three to four month for the exchange of old to new.... well it wont hold a charge least it will look pretty in the display


I think it'll be fine after it's been used for a while. One of mine did the same - now it's ok. I think the oil in the movement solidifies slightly while it's in transit. If you're not wearing it keep it in your pocket for a day or two and keep it running. The heat and movement from your wrist/pocket will soften the oil and lubricate the movement.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how many of use are on the look out for a cwc and what sort of price are you thinking of paying ?


Not really on the look for one. I had a bid on one on the bay but that was because it was my birth year and that ended up going too high. If there was one going cheap I might be interested but I am not looking specifically for one


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Also, with mine I don't think it was that the spring only gave short run time. I think the balance wheel was stopping due to poor lubrication. So if it stops within 30 hours try putting it in the palm of your hands and clapping - this should get the balance going. If your wearing it - it probably won't stop 



"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Not really on the look for one. I had a bid on one on the bay but that was because it was my birth year and that ended up going too high. If there was one going cheap I might be interested but I am not looking specifically for one


well I sort of want one but I got a price In my head of how much I want to pay and I ant bin luck enough yet lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I sort of want one but I got a price In my head of how much I want to pay and I ant bin luck enough yet lol


I am not planning on getting any more watches this year other than a birth year vintage as I want to save up for a Nomos. However if a watch I like comes up at a cheap enough price then I might weaken.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Also, with mine I don't think it was that the spring only gave short run time. I think the balance wheel was stopping due to poor lubrication. So if it stops within 30 hours try putting it in the palm of your hands and clapping - this should get the balance going. If your wearing it - it probably won't stop
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


thinking about it.. it's probably is the oil I mean yesterday and the day before was really cold and I bet they was store over the bank holiday weekend in some warehouse unheated so yeah let's hope I have put it on still and let' see


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I am not planning on getting any more watches this year other than a birth year vintage as I want to save up for a Nomos. However if a watch I like comes up at a cheap enough price then I might weaken.


lol well don't show it to sharky he will want one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol well don't show it to sharky he will want one


haha, I don't know what you mean lol I really need to offload some that I never wear, mainly the quartz ones I think. I may have a go at ebay-ing the EM watches first, see how that goes ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> haha, I don't know what you mean lol I really need to offload some that I never wear, mainly the quartz ones I think. I may have a go at ebay-ing the EM watches first, see how that goes ;-)


well I'm going off quartz at the minute but still put up a pic I'm sure one of us will help move those for you none mwc one's lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning all..still rocking the timex!

All my new vossies needed settling ITMW. .give it a few days and it should be fine

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Good morning all..still rocking the timex!
> 
> All my new vossies needed settling ITMW. .give it a few days and it should be fine
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 cool it's the first new one I had all my other were old one's and they worked from the geko but I got the time haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cool it's the first new one I had all my other were old one's and they worked from the geko but I got the time haha


Who knows how long chistopolcity had them sitting in storage. .It should be fine

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Who knows how long chistopolcity had them sitting in storage. .It should be fine
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


well was wondering as it was the last one left was It because it was playing up and they thou sod it send it anyway they wont be sending it all the way back from the u.k lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well was wondering as it was the last one left was It because it was playing up and they thou sod it send it anyway they wont be sending it all the way back from the u.k lol


I mailed them regarding a discount a couple of times and got no reply..wouldn't like to try deal with them if there was an issue..

Zenitar is a better bet..reply within a couple of hours

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I mailed them regarding a discount a couple of times and got no reply..wouldn't like to try deal with them if there was an issue..
> 
> Zenitar is a better bet..reply within a couple of hours
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah the discount applies when you join their listing I wound not bother worrying about it and with the other just stick it straight into another jiffy bag and I will open and sort it mate and yes I was looking at zenitar and the price seem about the same and there delivery time is apparently a lot faster as well from what I have been hearing so it's all good in the end


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah the discount applies when you join their listing I wound not bother worrying about it and with the other just stick it straight into another jiffy bag and I will open and sort it mate and yes I was looking at zenitar and the price seem about the same and there delivery time is apparently a lot faster as well from what I have been hearing so it's all good in the end


They sent the 2 watches in that jiffy bag..Zenitar do the same and they both charge 10 quid for postage lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I didn't realise it was new. You are right to be disgruntled.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I didn't realise it was new. You are right to be disgruntled.


Yes and 18 quid to send 2 vossies in a jiffy bag

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They sent the 2 watches in that jiffy bag..Zenitar do the same and they both charge 10 quid for postage lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah that's what I thought mate I kept the stamps thou lol ... even e.m do a better box and that's saying something haha  yeah I thought you would get a decent box for them because even thou we had them together they still charge for both of the delivery charge and all you get a jiffy bag lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that's what I thought mate I kept the stamps thou lol ... even e.m do a better box and that's saying something haha  yeah I thought you would get a decent box for the because even thou we had them together they still charge for both of the delivery charge and all you get a jiffy bag lol


It's just as well they're are rugged watches! Anyway they are still a lot of watch for the price and hopefully yours settles. ..I'm sure it will 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been to the hospital this morning with the wife for her weekly checkup doing some shopping later I do love my days off will have to buy biscuits as there are none left, the biscuit thief must have struck again


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

New arrival, Watch number 50. My birth year watch 
Darwil, Special Flat, Luxe 66.







Needs a little TLC, I think probably it's had a re-case at some stage, not sure the SS is original, I need to do a bit more digging and maybe post some pics elsewhere on WUS. Maybe a brown strap to will set it off better, this is just one I had to hand.

On closer inspection the case is genuine. Really needs a good service and the glass polished. The dial is in good condition and compared to some other images I really like the subtle seconds dial. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> New arrival, Watch number 50. My birth year watch
> Darwil, Special Flat, Luxe 66.
> View attachment 1611744
> 
> ...


I think there's a vintage section in the main forum list ? that might help you there 

think this one does both watches and pocket watches 

Vintage & Pocket watches


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks ITMW, just had a mammoth fight with a pair of solid end links so not feeling emotionally ready to size the bracelet yet...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Project watch courtesy of Underwatermechanic is coming along nicely. Still waiting for my new dial, then the reassembly begins.


















Nice high dome acrylic crystal arrived this morning


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Project watch courtesy of Underwatermechanic is coming along nicely. Still waiting for my new dial, then the reassembly begins.


Any teaser pics of the dial? Are you keeping the day/date?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> Any teaser pics of the dial? Are you keeping the day/date?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I aren't brave enough for day date yet, so going for this dial


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Thanks ITMW, just had a mammoth fight with a pair of solid end links so not feeling emotionally ready to size the bracelet yet...


Hi Mike, what do you think of the special diver then mate ? I've had a few compliments on it over the last couple of days and people can't believe that it's a £20 watch that come with a magazine. I like the looked of the brushed/grind effect of the case which also proves that it's not a chromed base metal affair.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi Mike, what do you think of the special diver then mate ? I've had a few compliments on it over the last couple of days and people can't believe that it's a £20 watch that come with a magazine. I like the looked of the brushed/grind effect of the case which also proves that it's not a chromed base metal affair.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I haven't worn it in anger yet, but first impressions are good the bezel is great, albeit a little loose and imprecise. I love the depth of the dial, the date is good to have, and the bracelet is acceptable. The case feels really solid and I will definitely wear it more than the others.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Well there's a lot to be said for crossing your fingers before bed because the bagelsport came today hooray !
First impressions, it's great build quality for the price, nice solid ss bracelet with screw type links. The case is well made one piece ss lump with a screw down crown. The mechanism is quite noisy and the rotor spins wildly. My only gripe is that the bezel pip is the cheap raised type that the soki has but on the original eBay listing the photo shows it with a recessed type like a rolex has. 
For now I'm going to enjoy wearing it but I do have plans to mod it. I'd like a high domed crystal, a sterile face and to replace the bezel pip for the recessed type but first I'm going to have to read up on modding and specifically replacing the crystal, maybe Mike could shed some light on this ? Anyway here are the wrist shots.









































Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi Mike, what do you think of the special diver then mate ? I've had a few compliments on it over the last couple of days and people can't believe that it's a £20 watch that come with a magazine. I like the looked of the brushed/grind effect of the case which also proves that it's not a chromed base metal affair.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Only the dial and the quality of the plating on the bezel is a problem for me, trouble is I'd like to mod it but want to keep it original.







Sorry that isn't the picture I thought it was

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

These are the ones I wanted


David Church said:


> Bezel is solid. Just poorly chromed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well there's a lot to be said for crossing your fingers before bed because the bagelsport came today hooray !
> First impressions, it's great build quality for the price, nice solid ss bracelet with screw type links. The case is well made one piece ss lump with a screw down crown. The mechanism is quite noisy and the rotor spins wildly. My only gripe is that the bezel pip is the cheap raised type that the soki has but on the original eBay listing the photo shows it with a recessed type like a rolex has.
> For now I'm going to enjoy wearing it but I do have plans to mod it. I'd like a high domed crystal, a sterile face and to replace the bezel pip for the recessed type but first I'm going to have to read up on modding and specifically replacing the crystal, maybe Mike could shed some light on this ? Anyway here are the wrist shots.
> 
> ...


That looks magnificent for just over twenty quid, good buy.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ordered a Citizen from India £7.50 + still waiting for the nino and new hands from singsing eventualy thats me for the presant


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well that's all the EM watches boxed up with correct straps replaced(apart from FFL and the multi function freebie, no boxes!) all ready for photo's tomorrow then listing on ebay. if anyone wants any of them b4 I list them PM me. they aren't on display and I wont wear them so time to let them go ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well that's all the EM watches boxed up with correct straps replaced(apart from FFL and the multi function freebie, no boxes!) all ready for photo's tomorrow then listing on ebay. if anyone wants any of them b4 I list them PM me. they aren't on display and I wont wear them so time to let them go ;-)


was the multi function any good ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> was the multi function any good ?


it's not bad, the dials work at least lol tbh apart from the pizza it's the only other one I would wear


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's not bad, the dials work at least lol tbh apart from the pizza it's the only other one I would wear


 to be honest even the display has found it's way in to the bottom of the cupboard


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

This is a bit different than most vostoks that I have seen


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well that's all the EM watches boxed up with correct straps replaced(apart from FFL and the multi function freebie, no boxes!) all ready for photo's tomorrow then listing on ebay. if anyone wants any of them b4 I list them PM me. they aren't on display and I wont wear them so time to let them go ;-)


We've all come a long way over the last 7 months or so haven't we ? I listed my multi function a few days ago (I only had it on once and never did like it) it's up to £16 at the moment. I'm keeping all the others though, I do occasionally rotate through them and to be honest I feel a bit of nostalgia for them !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> We've all come a long way over the last 7 months or so haven't we ? I listed my multi function a few days ago (I only had it on once and never did like it) it's up to £16 at the moment.


ahh is that yours I've seen on ebay? I was deciding whether to list is but I haven't got a box for it unless I steel one of the others ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> This is a bit different than most vostoks that I have seen


 I would have thou a bit of a fraken but that is not always a bad thing if you know it is before you buy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ahh is that yours I've seen on ebay? I was deciding whether to list is but I haven't got a box for it unless I steel one of the others ;-)


how much would it in prove the price if it had a box I'm sure I got one knocking around ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how much would it in prove the price if it had a box I'm sure I got one knocking around ?


not sure really, don't worry about it, I'll prob nick the US army one as it was the cheapest to buy lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would have thou a bit of a fraken but that is not always a bad thing if you know it is before you buy


I'll have to do a bit of research on it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> not sure really, don't worry about it, I'll prob nick the US army one as it was the cheapest to buy lol


 I will take a look anyway I'm sure I got two thinking of it that would solve the problem


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I will take a look anyway I'm sure I got two thinking of it that would solve the problem


didn't I use one of mine to post something to you? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> didn't I use one of mine to post something to you? lol


possible I did use mine for that I cut them down to fit a folded watch and that is how I sent most of mine out went I had modded them or for trade I got three.. two with out the foam padding and one with so I can help ya if you want 

yeah I think you did thinking about it when you sent the first bracelet you had made if I remember right can't think which watches it was but saying that I'm thinking hmt


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> possible I did use mine for that I cut them down to fit a folded watch and that is how I sent most of mine out went I had modded them or for trade I got three.. two with out the foam padding and one with so I can help ya if you want


yeah go on then if you don't mind mate ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah go on then if you don't mind mate ;-)


 I will try and post them tomorrow if not Friday


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I will try and post them tomorrow if not Friday


that's great, thanks. I only need 1 box tho, the wife has nicked the FFL one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's great, thanks. I only need 1 box tho, the wife has nicked the FFL one


lol read that a bit late as I have already wrap it up lol I will sort it in the morning I think lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I have re-wrap your watch box mate I will see if I can send today or tomorrow  morning all have a lovely day what every you might be doing


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Heading to work on the bus 🚌


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Heading to work on the bus 🚌


No watch smeagal?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I have re-wrap your watch box mate I will see if I can send today or tomorrow  morning all have a lovely day what every you might be doing


Thanks a lot mate  and good morning. I'm doing as little as possible today lol apart from listing my EM watches on ebay 
I can't decide whether to go for buy it now or auction, hmmm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Thanks a lot mate  and good morning. I'm doing as little as possible today lol apart from listing my EM watches on ebay
> I can't decide whether to go for buy it now or auction, hmmm


lol depends how much you want to get ridded of them but I would do a free economical post thing .. as I always go for that sort of thing in bids then you have not got to work out how much more you got to spend on the post but cover it with a buy now of what it cost you to buy them and to post them so as a fall back then you wont be out of pocket


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I drop it yesterday lol and it lasted 16 hours on the charge ? lol so that's four more then yesterday so if I drop it.. it add four hours to it I wonder if I was to drop it twice more will it hold one for 24 hours hmmm hehe


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

My first Seiko 5, loving the overall look.










My wife thinks it's the EM diver special.....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol depends how much you want to get ridded of them but I would do a free economical post thing .. as I always go for that sort of thing in bids then you have not got to work out how much more you got to spend on the post but cover it with a buy now of what it cost you to buy them and to post them so as a fall back then you wont be out of pocket


to be honest I'm not bothered if I'm out of pocket lol, I've got the first 5 on but it now, free post, £9.99 and I'll see how they go


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> to be honest I'm not bothered if I'm out of pocket lol, I've got the first 5 on but it now, free post, £9.99 and I'll see how they go


Sell them at £14.99 or best offer, with free post and they will fly within days, just sold several of mine. Postage is £2.80 second class as with padding or less than £2 if you don't pad them and go large letter (I bubble wrap boxes) and your eBay and Paypal fees will take another £2.50 ish


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> My first Seiko 5, loving the overall look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the base for the FiftyFiveFathoms mod I've been seeing everywhere. 








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> to be honest I'm not bothered if I'm out of pocket lol, I've got the first 5 on but it now, free post, £9.99 and I'll see how they go


With magazines?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> With magazines?


yes, with mags


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

It fits albeit a little snug lol, its on the last hole to!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yes, with mags


Bargain

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

talk about a badly painted re-dial or what ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> talk about a badly painted re-dial or what ?


That's a shame it's a lovely watch otherwise. Have you just bought it ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Yup.....still wearing the bagel. Think I may have found a watch I could wear for the whole week challenge !









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a shame it's a lovely watch otherwise. Have you just bought it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 was about to get you to have a look when I took a closer look yeah they have wrecked it ant they shame


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> talk about a badly painted re-dial or what ?


That might not be repainted the older ones like that had all the numbers hand painted


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> That might not be repainted the older ones like that had all the numbers hand painted


 I was thinking more the length of the markings seem wrong to me the 12 looks alright I think some of the numbers have been re-done to but you are right that they hand paint them.. but I would have though they would have had a steadier hand  afternoon mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what time is it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what time is it


Looking good mate. Are you keeping it on the original strap or are you going to change it ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Looking good mate. Are you keeping it on the original strap or are you going to change it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I think as is mate what do you think ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think as is mate what do you think ?


I was never too keen on the non leather strap on mine so I changed it out for a tan leather rally.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I was never too keen on the non leather strap on mine so I changed it out for a tan leather rally.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well the silver one is still on the original strap too


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well the silver one is still on the original strap too


Each to their own mate  
I do like the buckle on the original strap and was bit disappointed that it wouldn't fit on the rally strap.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wife in hospital for blood transfusions in a couple of days here is a picture of the gallery's did not upload







from hospital window


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I was never too keen on the non leather strap on mine so I changed it out for a tan leather rally.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Mine's on a Timefactors ostrich grain leather which suits it very nicely


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so any of you guys got any thought on this How to get he back off an Aeromatic 1912?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so any of you guys got any thought on this How to get he back off an Aeromatic 1912?


I was so busy looking and working out how to open it I didn't read the text. Battery???

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I was so busy looking and working out how to open it I didn't read the text. Battery???
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


yeah that's what thought I had some thing similar with those shapes on both end and you sort of easy it out by levering it out so much at a time from each end but that was a mech and looking at the pics only saw it from the back but I would think that was to if it is really a 1912 lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that's what thought I had some thing similar with those shapes on both end and you sort of easy it out by levering it out so much at a time from each end but that was a mech and looking at the pics only saw it from the back but I would think that was to if it is really a 1912 lol


just found this and it is a quartz, Aeromatic A1254B Watch - Official Aeromatic 1912 store


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> just found this and it is a quartz, Aeromatic A1254B Watch - Official Aeromatic 1912 store


have you saw this one it's a mech  
Aeromatic 1912 Nav-b B type BNIB


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you saw this one it's a mech
> Aeromatic 1912 Nav-b B type BNIB


 thats a lot better


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> thats a lot better


with out seeing it from the front we all guessing a bit I know I am lol  but I have wanted something like it for some time so have been looking around


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> thats a lot better


I agree, much nicer


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

£7.50 yesterday home alone tonight early night and read my tablet


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

someone got lucky they have just bought the silver archie with the dark brown strap with free post for £9.50 tempted to get a back up one if I could score one for about the same lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> have you saw this one it's a mech
> Aeromatic 1912 Nav-b B type BNIB


I have been checking this one out

Geckota K1 Vintage Style B-Uhr Flieger Big Pilot Watch IP PVD BK Stainless Steel | eBay

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I have been checking this one out
> 
> Geckota K1 Vintage Style B-Uhr Flieger Big Pilot Watch IP PVD BK Stainless Steel | eBay
> 
> chico


I've had my eyes on those since the lufty came out

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> just found this and it is a quartz, Aeromatic A1254B Watch - Official Aeromatic 1912 store


Do you think they use real vintage cases or fake them?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Do you think they use real vintage cases or fake them?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I'd guess they probably fake them


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I have been checking this one out
> 
> Geckota K1 Vintage Style B-Uhr Flieger Big Pilot Watch IP PVD BK Stainless Steel | eBay
> 
> chico


that's really nice, you gotta stop putting temptation in my way lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's really nice, you gotta stop putting temptation in my way lol


Would compliment our type-A pilots lovely!! you know it makes sense mate!! lol

chico


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Had the stainless one on my Ebay watch list for a while now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well the lad managed to get it open thanks to church's idea but has not said weather mech or quartz so I asked him  morning all have a great day and wear with pride


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Another day and yet another fire exercise to do. At least I get to go home this weekend tho.










Another Seiko day today


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all, the weekend is looming, and the Amphibia for my son-in-law's birthday arrived yesterday. Ordered 20Aug, from zenitar on eBay.

Is anyone else still waiting for Vostoks?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Morning all, the weekend is looming, and the Amphibia for my son-in-law's birthday arrived yesterday. Ordered 20Aug, from zenitar on eBay.
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting for Vostoks?


did you say nine days ?  dam that's fast $15 for our delivery I think and it took bout 7-8 weeks I think it was  yeah got one more incoming then I think I will swap to zenitar as I want a suba dude and at some point a reef 

dam site better box to


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Morning all, the weekend is looming, and the Amphibia for my son-in-law's birthday arrived yesterday. Ordered 20Aug, from zenitar on eBay.
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting for Vostoks?


wow, that seems quick. I ordered mine from camocity on the 17th August but it's not here yet.

Edit- it was only released by russian customs on the 28th! so that's 11 days and still in russia lol. I think I still have a bit of a wait to come lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

So next time I have a good idea after 3 days of 4 hours sleep a night I might not get so lucky.recieved a packet of Bagels








The Daytona and the Milgaus rattle like they have loose ball bearings in them. And the Explorer the crown doesn't screw in.
£85 for the 4. Happy to do a bit of tinkering
Prefer the clasp on the oyster and Daytona. The others have an extending clasp that's just a but tinny
Overall good value. Now which one first?

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> So next time I have a good idea after 3 days of 4 hours sleep a night I might not get so lucky.recieved a packet of Bagels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still wearing my bagel sub today as you can see.








( ignore rubbish photo, I had to put the flash on as I'm in bed and the curtains Re closed). 
You got a bargain there Churchy ! If you ever decide to flip the millgauss you can PM me mate I'd love to take it off your hands for you lol !
Enjoy your new purchases mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ITMW, if your there mate check your PM box isn't full mate I just sent you a couple !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im wearing one of my new batch of vostoks 

The testing on them is going well so far one was doa and one needs slight regulation so its not too bad


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> talk about a badly painted re-dial or what ?


Dial is OK for the case. Hands are from something else (the second hand from a more modern Vossie)
Shame they felt the need to re-lume it so badly :-(


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Dial is OK for the case. Hands are from something else (the second hand from a more modern Vossie)
> Shame they felt the need to re-lume it so badly :-(


Hiya ohd30, how's the knee doing now, any better ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi WS and everyone!
Yes, the knee is behaving itself
Sorry to be elusive, just had a knackering set of shifts, they had us all over the place
Having an organisational kind of day, so fingers crossed I can get my list out, PMs answered ;-)
Oh, and this one for me


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi WS and everyone!
> Yes, the knee is behaving itself
> Sorry to be elusive, just had a knackering set of shifts, they had us all over the place
> Having an organisational kind of day, so fingers crossed I can get my list out, PMs answered ;-)
> Oh, and this one for me


It's certainly nice to hear from you and I'm glad to hear that the knee is on the mend. Don't work yourself too hard mate and I'm looking forward to seeing the list !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers mate!
Yes, the Chistopol Dirskies were lumed by hand. The black dials with their rounded numbers tend to look a bit sloppier, but note the even length of the stripes, and the even weight of the numbers. Not to mention the more brownish colour of the old lume








The one to have (and I've only ever seen a couple) is the blue dial. Just gorgeous!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, and re the Geckota, chico, here's DiverBob's review from pil/mil
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1069505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im wearing one of my new batch of vostoks
> 
> The testing on them is going well so far one was doa and one needs slight regulation so its not too bad


what's the dial like on the d.o.a one I might have it off you for the right price I will chat later got to go back out in a minute (w.s have p.m you mate  ) and blanchy you can send a pic to p.m anytime mate first dibs guys haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers mate!
> Yes, the Chistopol Dirskies were lumed by hand. The black dials with their rounded numbers tend to look a bit sloppier, but note the even length of the stripes, and the even weight of the numbers. Not to mention the more brownish colour of the old lume
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that blue dial!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Dial is OK for the case. Hands are from something else (the second hand from a more modern Vossie)
> Shame they felt the need to re-lume it so badly :-(


hi ya stranger has work keep ya busy mate you have been missed and as w.s says how's the knee


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Right I should have gone to sleep ages ago but ended up watching the new Godzilla movie propped up in bed. Time for a kip speak to you all after 18:00 hrs, have a great day everyone.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok had a QC issue with blue dials until fairly recently, so finding good blue dialled dudes from the 80s is hard, these 60s/70s Dirskies almost impossible


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im wearing one of my new batch of vostoks
> 
> The testing on them is going well so far one was doa and one needs slight regulation so its not too bad


Ah you can't beat a Vostok. Mine has stopped, on the 4th, so I'll be wearing it again late next week, can't be bothered to wind the date on that much!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi is! Cheers for the good wishes
Yes the knee's behaving itself. I'm starting some exercises to stabilise the joint. It's a bit alarming if it suddenly decides to go as I love cycling and hill walking and don't want to get stranded in the back of beyond


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what's the dial like on the d.o.a one I might have it off you for the right price I will chat later got to go back out in a minute (w.s have p.m you mate  ) and blanchy you can send a pic to p.m anytime mate first dibs guys haha


I'll send you on pics tonight 

The doa one is the same as the blue dial that you got from me before


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Afternoon. Invicta just arrived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'll send you on pics tonight
> 
> The doa one is the same as the blue dial that you got from me before


? blue one the one with the mig ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi is! Cheers for the good wishes
> Yes the knee's behaving itself. I'm starting some exercises to stabilise the joint. It's a bit alarming if it suddenly decides to go as I love cycling and hill walking and don't want to get stranded in the back of beyond


lol yeah I know what you mean mate I smashed both my knees up lol and the noise they make when I bend lol quite amusing looking at people faces as your click and twang as you bend down and then the grinding noise as you rise lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well I've just sold the Pizza and Lufty to a guy in Sweden for £14.99 each plus postage! can't grumble at that, lets hope the others go the same way


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I've just sold the Pizza and Lufty to a guy in Sweden for £14.99 each plus postage! can't grumble at that, lets hope the others go the same way


was the pizza with or without the second hand ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I've just sold the Pizza and Lufty to a guy in Sweden for £14.99 each plus postage! can't grumble at that, lets hope the others go the same way


Wow nice one sharky 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> was the pizza with or without the second hand ?


errrmmm, without lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> errrmmm, without lol ;-)


What price did you put in for shipping?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> errrmmm, without lol ;-)


 should have charged him for doing the modding hehe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What price did you put in for shipping?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


with 2 mags, watches and packing it worked out at £6.60, I charged him £5


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Have I said how much I like this watch?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Have I said how much I like this watch?


I hope mine comes back soon


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ? blue one the one with the mig ?


No the little blue one that matches goldie


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well ant she sexy


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Have I said how much I like this watch?


I went to the shop to look at this one and I have to say im impressed I didn't buy it as I'm saving for a monster but I would definitely wear that one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> No the little blue one that matches goldie


 I will take it of your hands I need a balance wheel for a cadet I got this one and I need parts for it


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

I have just come away from the Eaglemoss Facebook page. I have to say I find the fixations of many contributors bizarre. Many bleat on about them all looking the same. Sad fact, just about all military watches, from all nations and from the same time-frame do look similar. If you want (reasonably) accurate copies of a 1960-1980 military diver's watch you are going to find many very samey watches. Or 1940-50s army, airforce or naval general issue, they will be of a size of the time and with a look of the time, there is no point in thinking that each watch in a large collection is going to be totally distinct. It is the small variations we all revel in, even if the MWC is not our cup of tea, or am I losing the plot?
There are just so many small variations, bezel design, hour and minute indicators, hands, straps and face colour, the rest is same old same old. To say you quit the subscription because they all look similar is just crass, and shows that they should not have got into it in the first place, they have little or no understanding of the subject. There is even one person who has a constant beef about the "fiasco" or "debacle" of the engraving of COMMANDER instead of COMMANDO on the back. These watches are made in China by people who, for the most part, cannot even read English, much less have an understanding of military terminology. Does it look like the watch it purports to shadow, that is the greatest concern, not whether a linguistic slip-up was made on the back, which next to no-one will ever see. It is a £10 watch, not the Crown Jewels!
Phew, I feel better now, a couple of Jaffa-cakes and all will be well with the world again


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't mind them looking similar. There were only a small number of watchmakers and certain styles worked, it's why they were used, again and again.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

kerryboo said:


> It is a £10 watch, not the Crown Jewels!


It's not even £10. It's a _free _watch. The magazine's the bit that costs a tenner! :-d

I think the beef is that most of EM's watches just look like they slipped in a different dial from last week's watch, and charged a tenner for the privilege.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> I have just come away from the Eaglemoss Facebook page. I have to say I find the fixations of many contributors bizarre. Many bleat on about them all looking the same. Sad fact, just about all military watches, from all nations and from the same time-frame do look similar. If you want (reasonably) accurate copies of a 1960-1980 military diver's watch you are going to find many very samey watches. Or 1940-50s army, airforce or naval general issue, they will be of a size of the time and with a look of the time, there is no point in thinking that each watch in a large collection is going to be totally distinct. It is the small variations we all revel in, even if the MWC is not our cup of tea, or am I losing the plot?
> There are just so many small variations, bezel design, hour and minute indicators, hands, straps and face colour, the rest is same old same old. To say you quit the subscription because they all look similar is just crass, and shows that they should not have got into it in the first place, they have little or no understanding of the subject. There is even one person who has a constant beef about the "fiasco" or "debacle" of the engraving of COMMANDER instead of COMMANDO on the back. These watches are made in China by people who, for the most part, cannot even read English, much less have an understanding of military terminology. Does it look like the watch it purports to shadow, that is the greatest concern, not whether a linguistic slip-up was made on the back, which next to no-one will ever see. It is a £10 watch, not the Crown Jewels!
> Phew, I feel better now, a couple of Jaffa-cakes and all will be well with the world again


While I agree..The mistake EM made was making this an 80 watch collection.

They could of made it 40 or even 20 and do a much better job and I expect, even with the additional cost per watch, more would have stuck with it?

The latest one looks like the subby in a different colour 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's not even £10. It's a _free _watch. The magazine's the bit that costs a tenner! :-d
> 
> I think the beef is that most of EM's watches just look like they slipped in a different dial from last week's watch, and charged a tenner for the privilege.


I agree with the above statements. Yes the cases on a lot WOULD have been very similar but I also have to agree that the faces on a lot do seem the same but for me it's the god awful nylon straps that were unforgivable. Especially as the latest one has a cotton woven one on, why couldn't they all have been like that and to top it off they started putting fake leather on some that had been advertised as going to be having real leather :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> I have just come away from the Eaglemoss Facebook page. I have to say I find the fixations of many contributors bizarre. Many bleat on about them all looking the same. Sad fact, just about all military watches, from all nations and from the same time-frame do look similar. If you want (reasonably) accurate copies of a 1960-1980 military diver's watch you are going to find many very samey watches. Or 1940-50s army, airforce or naval general issue, they will be of a size of the time and with a look of the time, there is no point in thinking that each watch in a large collection is going to be totally distinct. It is the small variations we all revel in, even if the MWC is not our cup of tea, or am I losing the plot?
> There are just so many small variations, bezel design, hour and minute indicators, hands, straps and face colour, the rest is same old same old. To say you quit the subscription because they all look similar is just crass, and shows that they should not have got into it in the first place, they have little or no understanding of the subject. There is even one person who has a constant beef about the "fiasco" or "debacle" of the engraving of COMMANDER instead of COMMANDO on the back. These watches are made in China by people who, for the most part, cannot even read English, much less have an understanding of military terminology. Does it look like the watch it purports to shadow, that is the greatest concern, not whether a linguistic slip-up was made on the back, which next to no-one will ever see. It is a £10 watch, not the Crown Jewels!
> Phew, I feel better now, a couple of Jaffa-cakes and all will be well with the world again


I agree with some of what you say but my beef with the watches that they had advertise does not look the same as when sold I mean how can they get it so right with the pizza and so wrong with issue 18. I have bought to archies the only difference was the colour of the case and yes a lot of watches will look the same say g10 but to me It looks like em was using up the spare parts of the other watches to make some now that ant on  I have loved some of the em watches and will always and that they have brought together such a wide group of people In to a great bunch to chat with but that does not mean they can coast it with the quality drop or design floors I had high hopes for the issue18 and they just complete ruined it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> While I agree..The mistake EM made was making this an 80 watch collection.
> 
> They could of made it 40 or even 20 and do a much better job and I expect, even with the additional cost per watch, more would have stuck with it?
> 
> ...


Exactly Pep. If it had been a 40 watch collection and each watch was say £25-35 each just think of what the collection could have been. We know from the oz special that they are more than capable of this.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> While I agree..The mistake EM made was making this an 80 watch collection.
> 
> They could of made it 40 or even 20 and do a much better job and I expect, even with the additional cost per watch, more would have stuck with it?
> 
> ...


I think the price was what drawed a lot of people in I know It did me


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I agree with some of what you say but my beef with the watches that they had advertise does not look the same as when sold I mean how can they get it so right with the pizza and so wrong with issue 18. I have bought to archies the only difference was the colour of the case and yes a lot of watches will look the same say g10 but to me It looks like em was using up the spare parts of the other watches to make some now that ant on  I have loved some of the em watches and will always and that they have brought together such a wide group of people In to a great bunch to chat with but that does not mean they can coast it with the quality drop or design floors I had high hopes for the issue18 and they just complete ruined it


Yeah I agree mate 18 promised to be great judging by the small glimpses of it we had but after they released the photo on Facebook they have left the re-design to the team of expert "craftsman" dogs again, it's dreadful.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Exactly Pep. If it had been a 40 watch collection and each watch was say £25-35 each just think of what the collection could have been. We know from the oz special that they are more than capable of this.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


The debate rages on..I seen the comments on fb and I see it from both sides..EM got it wrong..We can all quote mechanical, stainless steel watches with a embossed dial for a tenner. .

Don't get me wrong I wish the collection was to my tastes. I raved about the lufty and was expecting more eye catchers but I moved on and tried so hard to like them. At the same token I wouldn't knock anyone for sticking with it!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I agree mate 18 promised to be great judging by the small glimpses of it we had but after they released the photo on Facebook they have left the re-design to the team of expert "craftsman" dogs again, it's dreadful.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I can remember right at the beginning and chrono and me was talking about issue 18 and we put up some pics and It look like it did in the very early box set pics em put out..but now it looks like a ########### well think that say's it hmmmm


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> I have just come away from the Eaglemoss Facebook page. I have to say I find the fixations of many contributors bizarre. Many bleat on about them all looking the same. Sad fact, just about all military watches, from all nations and from the same time-frame do look similar. If you want (reasonably) accurate copies of a 1960-1980 military diver's watch you are going to find many very samey watches. Or 1940-50s army, airforce or naval general issue, they will be of a size of the time and with a look of the time, there is no point in thinking that each watch in a large collection is going to be totally distinct. It is the small variations we all revel in, even if the MWC is not our cup of tea, or am I losing the plot?
> There are just so many small variations, bezel design, hour and minute indicators, hands, straps and face colour, the rest is same old same old. To say you quit the subscription because they all look similar is just crass, and shows that they should not have got into it in the first place, they have little or no understanding of the subject. There is even one person who has a constant beef about the "fiasco" or "debacle" of the engraving of COMMANDER instead of COMMANDO on the back. These watches are made in China by people who, for the most part, cannot even read English, much less have an understanding of military terminology. Does it look like the watch it purports to shadow, that is the greatest concern, not whether a linguistic slip-up was made on the back, which next to no-one will ever see. It is a £10 watch, not the Crown Jewels!
> Phew, I feel better now, a couple of Jaffa-cakes and all will be well with the world again


You get similar sorts of complaints from every collection. star trek for instance, some of the main complaints are spelling mistakes on the ships which you would need a magnifying glass to see and a more than healthy obsession with everything star trek! and badly fitting joints which at the end of the day as you say these things are manufactured in some dingy Chinese factory where the workers probably don't even know what they are building! some seem to forget that for a tenner you get a mag and a ship/watch/figurine! they are never going to be highly detailed, perfect replicas but as a collection they are great.


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the comments gents, I fully accept that they have got it wrong in many fundamental issues. It is such a crying shame that 18 has been completely destroyed, the previews did look so good. It was their big chance to produce an iconic replica, and they have turned it into THAT! All criticism is totally justified, there can be no excuse, it is a completely different watch to the half-glimpsed preview and is appalling to look at.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Thanks for the comments gents, I fully accept that they have got it wrong in many fundamental issues. It is such a crying shame that 18 has been completely destroyed, the previews did look so good. It was their big chance to produce an iconic replica, and they have turned it into THAT! All criticism is totally justified, there can be no excuse, it is a completely different watch to the half-glimpsed preview and is appalling to look at.


What is issue 18..I'm confused?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The debate rages on..I seen the comments on fb and I see it from both sides..EM got it wrong..We can all quote mechanical, stainless steel watches with a embossed dial for a tenner. .
> 
> Don't get me wrong I wish the collection was to my tastes. I raved about the lufty and was expecting more eye catchers but I moved on and tried so hard to like them. At the same token I wouldn't knock anyone for sticking with it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yes true pep this is a mwc thread and if people want to show them off I say wear with pride but think for me it would have to be some thing special for me to buy one  at the minute but I will still pick one up for others If they can't get them but and if anyone tried to put them down for it I would verbal say so to


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What is issue 18..I'm confused?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I would not offend you with putting up a pic lol lets just say it's unworthy


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

Issue 18 is the supposed replica of the Panerai Egyptian Navy watch, soon to be featured in a remainder bin near you, sadly.


----------



## billybobboo (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, im new here , my first day, and i was wondering if you could possible tell me how to create a topic? i have a patek philippe watch i'd like to know more about please. Thank you! ..........


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> Issue 18 is the supposed replica of the Panerai Egyptian Navy watch, soon to be featured in a remainder bin near you, sadly.


Oh ok..I know what your saying about the fb thing kerryboo..wasn't going at you in anyway..I might have in the past until I seen your pic and you explained your rugby history hahaha!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

billybobboo said:


> Hi, im new here , my first day, and i was wondering if you could possible tell me how to create a topic? i have a patek philippe watch i'd like to know more about please. Thank you! ..........


I would not have a clue but I'm sure one of the guys will tell ya


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

billybobboo said:


> Hi, im new here , my first day, and i was wondering if you could possible tell me how to create a topic? i have a patek philippe watch i'd like to know more about please. Thank you! ..........


Hmmm..maybe go to the public forum. .and start a new thread. .you will need to include pictures and any history or details you have..?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hmmm..maybe go to the public forum. .and start a new thread. .you will need to include pictures and any history or details you have..?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol I have been here months and ant got round to doing one lol 

hey oh'd that would be another good one for you to do because your last help thread was brilliant mate ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I have been here months and ant got round to doing one lol


It can be rough in the public forum lol..not for the faint hearted

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

They got greedy, 12 or so really good quality, different looking watches and it would have been great. But now it is just sub clones with different bezels and pips, and the average Joe will no doubt be getting bored. When they deviate from the '40mm circular watch with fixed bezel' or '35mm watch' template they either hit (Pizza, Lufty) or miss spectacularly (pharaoh! or whatev we are calling the Egyptian one).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It can be rough in the public forum lol..not for the faint hearted
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I just ant had the need or what to  I have found a nice cosy warm place to be so ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I just ant had the need or what to  I have found a nice cosy warm place to be so ...


+1 mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> They got greedy, 12 or so really good quality, different looking watches and it would have been great. But now it is just sub clones with different bezels and pips, and the average Joe will no doubt be getting bored. When they deviate from the '40mm circular watch with fixed bezel' or '35mm watch' template they either hit (Pizza, Lufty) or miss spectacularly (pharaoh! or whatev we are calling the Egyptian one).


it say's it all when we can't even be bother to come up with a name for it


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Issue 19. US Navy Diver.










Benrus Type 1


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I just ant had the need or what to  I have found a nice cosy warm place to be so ...


I have pretty much all I need in this thread. Apart from the odd dip into the best submariner and snowflake forums this is the only thread I frequent with any regularity. It is indeed a bit cliquey in e public forum.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Issue 19. US Navy Diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They got that one right, didn't they?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Issue 19. US Navy Diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well maybe they had to get it right once that looks decent I wonder if it will end up looking like that hmmmm


----------



## billybobboo (Aug 29, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hmmm..maybe go to the public forum. .and start a new thread. .you will need to include pictures and any history or details you have..?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Ok thank you!! i'll give it a go.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> They got that one right, didn't they?


They certainly did. Some watches appear to not have any copyright issues, whereas Panerai clearly do.

There are a lot of similar divers, I think those who are collecting these have somewhat forgotten that
Lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Issue 19. US Navy Diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if they'd beefed up the hands and crown a bit that'd be spot on!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have pretty much all I need in this thread. Apart from the odd dip into the best submariner and snowflake forums this is the only thread I frequent with any regularity. It is indeed a bit cliquey in e public forum.


yeah when it's quite here I will have a walkabout but this is home


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

did I just sneak in and nick the 22000 spot? ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> did I just sneak in and nick the 22000 spot? ;-)


lol I had not even notice but yeah I get board of hitting it all the time haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I had not even notice but yeah I get board of hitting it all the time haha


I think we need to get out more lol. I went to have a look in a watch shop today and there was absolutely nothing that really grabs me anymore since we've seen all these weird and wonderful watches and designs that you just cant get in HSamuels lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> did I just sneak in and nick the 22000 spot? ;-)


Dammit missed again!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Issue 19. US Navy Diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good homage TBH, but it will be the lack of lume, paper dial, and poundland chrome case that lets it down.

I'd quite like a cousin for the subby, on a £3.49 ss deployment bracelet, but EM are just spiralling down the plughole on quality.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think we need to get out more lol. I went to have a look in a watch shop today and there was absolutely nothing that really grabs me anymore since we've seen all these weird and wonderful watches and designs that you just cant get in HSamuels lol


yeah ant that the truth


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That's a pretty good homage TBH, but it will be the lack of lume, paper dial, and poundland chrome case that lets it down.
> 
> I'd quite like a cousin for the subby, on a £3.49 ss deployment bracelet, but EM are just spiralling down the plughole on quality.


I'm not sure the quality is reducing here, I think our expectations were higher than Eaglemoss anticipated.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> What is issue 18..I'm confused?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Panerai Egiziano...................................... Parnis's version............................................. EM's version 
What we're not getting............................. what we expected it to be like ........................ what we got.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> it say's it all when we can't even be bother to come up with a name for it


um....... cack?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The only good thing about issue 18 is that the dial from it might be suitable to put into the Pizza, which would make the Pizza look more like the Radiomir it's based on.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> The only good thing about issue 18 is that the dial from it might be suitable to put into the Pizza, which would make the Pizza look more like the Radiomir it's based on.


the thought had cross my mind lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I just noticed.... ITMW didn't get the 22,000 posts spot. Like he has every thousand so far. :-d
You're slipping, Is.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I just noticed.... ITMW didn't get the 22,000 posts spot. Like he has every thousand so far. :-d
> You're slipping, Is.


yayy, it's my 2nd now I think lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I just noticed.... ITMW didn't get the 22,000 posts spot. Like he has every thousand so far. :-d
> You're slipping, Is.


I have to let you guys get a chance once in a while


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

wonder were smeagal is hope his wife's ok


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, Benrus no longer exist as a company so they're fair game for homages - maybe that's why the US Navy diver is pretty close.
I like the Dagaz Cav Date too (well I would, it's got helicopters on the back. Very good lume too, apparently). With the strong pound its £271
http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3749547


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Re: starting new threads
- Be in the forum you want to add a new topic to
- (web) Top right of screen: click Forum Tools, select Post a New Thread
- (Tapatalk) Top right of screen: click '...', select New Topic
For both, it is hard (not impossible) to edit the thread title when you've posted it - check for embarrising speling misteaks frist!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono any news on your watch mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Re: starting new threads
> - Be in the forum you want to add a new topic to
> - (web) Top right of screen: click Forum Tools, select Post a New Thread
> - (Tapatalk) Top right of screen: click '...', select New Topic
> For both, it is hard (not impossible) to edit the thread title when you've posted it - check for embarrising speling misteaks frist!


cheers mate how's that list coming lol I got to do the washing up so save the the best one's haha


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey chrono any news on your watch mate


Nah, not yet mate. Paid nine days ago and still waiting for an email to say it's been despatched.

His webbie says it spends 2 days being calibrated, then despatched within 5 days of payment received. Already passed that point. Just gotta keep waiting, I guess.
Paid for EMS, so expecting to get hit for import duty by HM's Dick Turpins.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just read through the pages not long home wife still in hospital Her potassium levels are to high as well as her usual things they are trying to get to the reason for it being like that going up straight after work tomorrow


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just read through the pages not long home wife still in hospital Her potassium levels are to high as well as her usual things they are trying to get to the reason for it being like that going up straight after work tomorrow


Bloody hell. Hope she gets better quickly, smeagal.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just read through the pages not long home wife still in hospital Her potassium levels are to high as well as her usual things they are trying to get to the reason for it being like that going up straight after work tomorrow


 send her all the best from the guys and girls of this wonderful thread mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just read through the pages not long home wife still in hospital Her potassium levels are to high as well as her usual things they are trying to get to the reason for it being like that going up straight after work tomorrow


Sorry to hear that mate, keeping my fingers crossed for a swift recovery mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks one and all


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just read through the pages not long home wife still in hospital Her potassium levels are to high as well as her usual things they are trying to get to the reason for it being like that going up straight after work tomorrow


Hope she gets well soon


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hope she feels better soon and they get to the bottom of it quickly
At least she's not missing too much sunshine ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Had a nice hot bath going to read for a while ,up early in the morning no telly for me its crap anyway dont know why I pay sky so much they should give you a refund if any shows are repeated thats what I say same as em watches just kidding


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Had a nice hot bath going to read for a while ,up early in the morning no telly for me its crap anyway dont know why I pay sky so much they should give you a refund if any shows are repeated thats what I say same as em watches just kidding


yeah hardy watch it my self I watch things on the p.c when I was doing the washing up I was listening to mikey c.d and that's got the same sort of music as in firefly series so I decide to watch that again for like the hundred time lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just read through the pages not long home wife still in hospital Her potassium levels are to high as well as her usual things they are trying to get to the reason for it being like that going up straight after work tomorrow


Best wishes to you and your wife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just read through the pages not long home wife still in hospital Her potassium levels are to high as well as her usual things they are trying to get to the reason for it being like that going up straight after work tomorrow


Hope she's ok mate. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah hardy watch it my self I watch things on the p.c when I was doing the washing up I was listening to mikey c.d and that's got the same sort of music as in firefly series so I decide to watch that again for like the hundred time lol


I've been watching Firefly for the first time! not sure how I missed it originally lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just read through the pages not long home wife still in hospital Her potassium levels are to high as well as her usual things they are trying to get to the reason for it being like that going up straight after work tomorrow


Hope she's home soon mate 

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've been watching Firefly for the first time! not sure how I missed it originally lol


 yeah it's a before serenity same cast with that filmore bloke out of castle must see if you like space scfi with cowboy comedy pity they only did the one series also look out for space hunter and the one with kevin sorbo in can't think of the name with the hot lexx in  and wait till you see fimore wife in firefly damm


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah it's a before serenity same cast with that filmore bloke out of castle must see if you like space scfi with cowboy comedy pity they only did the one series also look out for space hunter and the one with kevin sorbo in can't think of the name with the hot lexx in  and wait till you see fimore wife in firefly damm


do you mean Andromeda with Lexa Doig?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> do you mean Andromeda with Lexa Doig?


yeah that's the one also farscape is another great one it loses the story line a bit a few series in but starts of strong


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that's the one also farscape is another great one it loses the story line a bit a few series in but starts of strong


I enjoyed farscape, I think it's being repeated on sky again soon. I'm currently watching Stargate SG1 and Claudia Black and Ben Browder of farscape are in the current series


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I enjoyed farscape, I think it's being repeated on sky again soon. I'm currently watching Stargate SG1 and Claudia Black and Ben Browder of farscape are in the current series


yeah that Claudia she no stunner but damm there just something about her lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I love Farscape


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I love Farscape


lol your missing the big blue bird and the man in the half mask out of that photo lol  I think her names was zen and I would lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol just before we get back to watches got to just say these few words lol RED DWARF


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I bought the Firefly box set last year. Great show. They made a movie called Serenity to finish it off incase some of you didn't know. You can pick it up pretty cheap new now. I think I paid €2.99 in HMV. They've released lots of comics and graphic novels to continue the story too (usually with Serenity somewhere in the title).


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning. Taking my daughter to see the Lego movie this morning


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I bought the Firefly box set last year. Great show. They made a movie called Serenity to finish it off incase some of you didn't know. You can pick it up pretty cheap new now. I think I paid €2.99 in HMV. They've released lots of comics and graphic novels to continue the story too (usually with Serenity somewhere in the title).


yeah answer a lot of question about the shepherd there's a comic call the shepherd tale giving the back story about him there's one about the battle for serenity josh weldon at his best same bloke that did buffy and the angel series to name just two also look out for Gene Roddenberry he did some great one's


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning. Taking my daughter to see the Lego movie this morning


Everything is Awwwesooome!








yes, Lego do watches for grownups, I've just discovered


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Everything is Awwwesooome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoah (wanders to eBay to look)


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Whoah (wanders to eBay to look)


Lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

More here
http://www.........s.com/lego-wrist-watch-collection/


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Everything is Awwwesooome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My watch list grows longer by the day lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## rious (Aug 30, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. Busy day at work today and I have just had organising a fire exercise dumped in my lap to stop me getting bored. Wearing the SKX009 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice background


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rious said:


> Nice background


morning mate and welcome


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here you go, lucky watch over on f10 has ordered one of the Dude t shirts and posted on wruw over there!


lucky watch said:


> I just ordered a new shirt to go with my Scuba Dude. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1609209
> 
> ...


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

rious said:


> Nice background


Thanks mate
Most of my wrist shots tend to all have the same background so I thought I would do something different.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ray today..what you all wearing and anyone have biscuits today










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ray today..what you all wearing and anyone have biscuits today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hiya mate I'm wearing my 21 hour today lol ( it's my vossie but it only holds a 21 hour charge) hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hiya mate I'm wearing my 21 hour today lol ( it's my vossie but it only holds a 21 hour charge) hehe


Mine stopped in bed last night. wound it earlier in the evening. .weird

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Mine stopped in bed last night. wound it earlier in the evening. .weird
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


well if my winder was in a different pace I would use the case on one I got that's ding up but that's at three and mine at the two  here we come zenitar lol hehe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Here you go, lucky watch over on f10 has ordered one of the Dude t shirts and posted on wruw over there!


Is that one of blanchies t shirts?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep, certainly is. The word is spreading


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yep, certainly is. The word is spreading


Wow that's cool..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Home for the weekend with the U1


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Home for the weekend with the U1


I love that watch mate it's gorgeous 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I love that watch mate it's gorgeous
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Thanks mate. It took a lot of fast talking for me to persuade the Mrs to let me buy it and part of the deal was she gets an eternity ring as well but it was worth it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I have just be reading the latest on the creation thread lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I have just be reading the latest on the creation thread lol


I wouldn't buy from them now..very bad show from CW..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I wouldn't buy from them now..very bad show from CW..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 as you said I'm sure they are factory seconds would not surprise me if they have bought aload of faulty watches and tried to make them work with parts from the others say buy 100 get 50 to work with the bits off the others ? with the amount of broken crowns a such like very high level of faulty stock is questionable


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I have just be reading the latest on the creation thread lol


one thing I don't get is that the OP said it would cost him $165 to send the watch back! why is it so high? I've sent things back to china for about £10 insured!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> one thing I don't get is that the OP said it would cost him $165 to send the watch back! why is it so high? I've sent things back to china for about £10 insured!


apparently if I have read it right he's in Denmark to start with a lot higher pricing for post and they wanted it recoded and some other stuff so the combined cost was 165 but would that be euro ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> apparently if I have read it right he's in Denmark to start with a lot higher pricing for post and they wanted it recoded and some other stuff so the combined cost was 165 but would that be euro ?


Yes more than it cost him for the watch..they should have sorted the guy out. .especially with all the negative talk about it

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

will this work ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

p.c was playing up then .. god hope I don't have to get a new one I can't afford lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> pepperami said:
> 
> 
> > Yes more than it cost him for the watch..they should have sorted the guy out. .especially with all the negative talk about it
> ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> is that my watch said:
> 
> 
> > Was the same with my archive. .no questions. .just sent me a new one and left me with the original
> ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> pepperami said:
> 
> 
> > are you having problems sending comment ?
> ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> is that my watch said:
> 
> 
> > Haha
> ...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I have just be reading the latest on the creation thread lol


Can you send me a link? I am debating saving for a monster or a solar chrono.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> pepperami said:
> 
> 
> > well if I link to someone else comment I get it saying I said it lol
> ...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh I love this, u can sh*t-stir with the forum's screwing up!!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> is that my watch said:
> 
> 
> > That could work well around the 23,000 posts mark...... Is just quotes people and hey presto, he's got 20 extra posts. :-d
> ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey mikey here's the link mate CreationWatches.com - A bad story


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> chrono555 said:
> 
> 
> > see I said that but it has come up as pep saying it ?
> ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> is that my watch said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to know now who said what. Could be open-season for lots of.... FUN!
> ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> chrono555 said:
> 
> 
> > Hehehe
> ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it crash when I had the double post I think I will try and delete it and see if it fixes the clich


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> pepperami said:
> 
> 
> > It weird lol
> ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> pepperami said:
> 
> 
> > It weird lol
> ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Is anyone keeping up with the NATO strap lawsuit?

It seems this 'copyright/trademark trolling' is quite popular in America. I was listening to a podcast the other day and there was an advertisement during it about a popular American podcast being sued by a guy who apparently holds the trademark for audio distribution.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> pepperami said:
> 
> 
> > Yes ITMW. .It was the post you done about the post regarding the CW post..just before you posted about the archive post on that post
> ...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey mikey here's the link mate CreationWatches.com - A bad story


Cheers. Interesting. I won't be using them, but do have this to add to that discussion (don't dare within the thread....)

If you went to H Samuel and bought a watch, and it was dead when you got home, when you took it back would you expect them to pay for your bus fare?


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Cheers. Interesting. I won't be using them, but do have this to add to that discussion (don't dare within the thread....)
> 
> If you went to H Samuel and bought a watch, and it was dead when you got home, when you took it back would you expect them to pay for your bus fare?


If the bus fare was half the price of the watch I'd walk back, ha.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Cheers. Interesting. I won't be using them, but do have this to add to that discussion (don't dare within the thread....)
> 
> If you went to H Samuel and bought a watch, and it was dead when you got home, when you took it back would you expect them to pay for your bus fare?


well in that sort of place if you did not check it first it was your own faulty I would say because you have had a chance to do so but when it is sent blind so to speak then they should have it q.c and take full responsibly for it ?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Cheers. Interesting. I won't be using them, but do have this to add to that discussion (don't dare within the thread....)
> 
> If you went to H Samuel and bought a watch, and it was dead when you got home, when you took it back would you expect them to pay for your bus fare?


If you sell anything by post in the UK you are bound by the "distance seller regulations" which are as interesting to read as the phone book but basically say the seller is responsible for postage back for faulty items. I know all the wife's Next stuff gets returned for free


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon everyone, got up an hour ago as I was late in bed this morning. Spent an hour doing a bit of hoovering and mopping the floors then the wife pointed out that the fridge/freezer seemed warm. The bloody thing is only 3 years old. Just had to order another one online, that's £350 up the swanny :-(
I'm off for a soak in the bath, going to wear my g10 when I get out to cheat me up a bit.
Hey Smeagal, how's your wife dong mate ? Hopes she's doing better.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Afternoon everyone, got up an hour ago as I was late in bed this morning. Spent an hour doing a bit of hoovering and mopping the floors then the wife pointed out that the fridge/freezer seemed warm. The bloody thing is only 3 years old. Just had to order another one online, that's £350 up the swanny :-(
> I'm off for a soak in the bath, going to wear my g10 when I get out to cheat me up a bit.
> Hey Smeagal, how's your wife dong mate ? Hopes she's doing better.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


he said I think it was that he was going to go straight from work to see her so yeah hope so to mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> If you sell anything by post in the UK you are bound by the "distance seller regulations" which are as interesting to read as the phone book but basically say the seller is responsible for postage back for faulty items. I know all the wife's Next stuff gets returned for free


You are fundamentally correct but creation are not even in the EU never mind the UK. I happen to agree that the terms are unsatisfactory but they are not doing anything 'wrong'. Remember that the reason people use creation is in the hope we don't get stung for import duty, cos if you do them the price is no longer cheaper...

I am quite relaxed about this arrangement for returns, as I buy lots of things, including watches, and the rule of thumb in some of the other forums I frequent is that it is accepted that return postage is on the buyer for faulty goods bought abroad, but the replacement or repaired item should be returned at the seller's expense. If you go into the deal knowing the risks that is fine, it is the subterfuge of hiding it in small print that I find a little bit naughty of Creation.

Invicta charge 45 dollars for return postage on a warranty repair in the USA. most counties doesn't have the generous provisions in law that the UK has. I used to work for large DIY chains, and this complaint is similar to the people who, having booked a plumber to fit their bathroom, would come back and tell me their bath was cracked and try to get us to pay for collection, redelivery and their fitter's wasted time. About 10 percent of these were probably genuine, but you could never know which ten percent...

I think that Creation should back down to save face, but they will open themselves up to claims from other, less honest, buyers and that is probably why they are sticking to their guns. They'll lose out big time if this forum blacklists them. The best service example in that thread is Marks and a Spencer, who cover postage both ways and your import duty so you don't end UK out of pocket.

I won't be using a creation not because of the policy (taking a little risk hurt nobody) but because they have shoddily treated forum members and so I will stand in solidarity with them.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeh thats one of my tshirts 

Thanks for letting me know od ill have a lool over there now

I've sold a few of them now I'll have to get myself one 

Im wearing this little vostok today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Yeh thats one of my tshirts
> 
> Thanks for letting me know od ill have a lool over there now
> 
> ...


did not realize that was a cadet to ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeh it is mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Had a big girlie relaxing bubble bath now I'm having a beer with the g10 on. Hope your all having a good evening.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Had a big girlie relaxing bubble bath now I'm having a beer with the g10 on. Hope your all having a good evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I use to love those aldi mini bottles but I use to drink a whole pack all in one go lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I use to love those aldi min bottles but I use to drink a whole pack all in one go lol


I'm having a bit of a blow out TBH mate, I bought two packs and I intend to drink them all. Remember though children it's not big and it's not clever ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm having a bit of a blow out TBH mate, I bought two packs and I intend to drink them all. Remember though children it's not big and it's not clever ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


from what I remember they are stronger then they look


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> from what I remember they are stronger then they look


One pack down and one to go. It's quiet on here tonight, mind you it's Saturday night. A bit concerned that we've not heard from smeagal yet, I hope to god his wife is ok. It's strange if you think about it, non of us have ever actually met, we don't know what each other even looks like but I feel genuine concern for the people of this wonderful thread. Their worries are my worries. Their joy is my joy. For instance when one of us gets a new watch that they have been hankering after for a while I feel genuine joy for them when it finally arrive and they get to post pictures of it. 
Smeagal if your reading this mate we are all thinking of you at this difficult time and we're hoping for a speedy recovery for your wife and we're looking forward to you coming back to the thread and keeping us updated on your day to day activities and your quest to fill up every inch of space in your house with watches !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Back home she is still in hospital may get out tomorrow Potassium levels still above 7.5 needs to come down,working tomorrow try and get her out after 5pm or her sister can pick her up if before that time


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> One pack down and one to go. It's quiet on here tonight, mind you it's Saturday night. A bit concerned that we've not heard from smeagal yet, I hope to god his wife is ok. It's strange if you think about it, non of us have ever actually met, we don't know what each other even looks like but I feel genuine concern for the people of this wonderful thread. Their worries are my worries. Their joy is my joy. For instance when one of us gets a new watch that they have been hankering after for a while I feel genuine joy for them when it finally arrive and they get to post pictures of it.
> Smeagal if your reading this mate we are all thinking of you at this difficult time and we're hoping for a speedy recovery for your wife and we're looking forward to you coming back to the thread and keeping us updated on your day to day activities and your quest to fill up every inch of space in your house with watches !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Nicely said ws, but be careful with the emotion, we're not (all) American you know


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Back home she is still in hospital may get out tomorrow Potassium levels still above 7.5 needs to come down,working tomorrow try and get her out after 5pm or her sister can pick her up if before that time


It sound like she's on the mend mate. Try and not worry when your at work tomorrow lad and keep us posted on any developments. I will continue to keep my fingers crossed for you both mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Back home she is still in hospital may get out tomorrow Potassium levels still above 7.5 needs to come down,working tomorrow try and get her out after 5pm or her sister can pick her up if before that time


Hope that the tlc helps sort that mate, would be nice to be safe and sound and home tomorrow.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Nicely said ws, but be careful with the emotion, we're not (all) American you know


LOL ! Can't help it sometimes TOW. I'm a pretty emotional guy and once I've had a drink my "caring/worrying" side comes out in force !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just got a text from her they are putting her on a heart machine to see if the potassium is affecting it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Back home she is still in hospital may get out tomorrow Potassium levels still above 7.5 needs to come down,working tomorrow try and get her out after 5pm or her sister can pick her up if before that time


well I don't think any of us can word it better then w.s said so plus one from me mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

on that note I wonder how almac is he was not very well either I thought he would have been on tonite as I had a quick p.m off him the other day so I hope he ant had a turn for the worse ? so were thinking of you mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> on that note I wonder how almac is he was not very well either I thought he would have been on tonite as I had a quick p.m off him the other day so I hope he ant had a turn for the worse ? so were thinking of you mate


God yeah we've not heard from him for a while, what's up with him mate is he ok ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> God yeah we've not heard from him for a while, what's up with him mate is he ok ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


he did not go In to details but he had to pop in hospital I don't no if it was to check up on him from last time or something different I did not like to ask you know how it is but I had assume he was back out as having a p.m of him maybe he Is just trying to catch up 

I have just re-read the p.m and he said he was feeling better so here's hoping


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time now thanks for everything


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Book reading time now thanks for everything


Night lad, take care.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Everything is Awwwesooome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if I can get VIP points on that.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. As ITMW said I've been back in hospital this week but hopefully I'm on the mend now. Been catching up on the posts while watching Match of the day. Don't think there will be any watch buying this month due to finances but it doesn't stop me looking. Saw a Citizen ecodrive in Argos today I liked the look of was £ 60. My wife was going to get for me I think to cheer me up but I said no due the afore mentioned finances. Kind of wish I'd said OK now.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Almac said:


> Evening all. As ITMW said I've been back in hospital this week but hopefully I'm on the mend now. Been catching up on the posts while watching Match of the day. Don't think there will be any watch buying this month due to finances but it doesn't stop me looking. Saw a Citizen ecodrive in Argos today I liked the look of was £ 60. My wife was going to get for me I think to cheer me up but I said no due the afore mentioned finances. Kind of wish I'd said OK now.


so hope you are feeling better now mate yeah ecodrive looks good don't it mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I blame mike in advance for this, he got me looking at invicta. any thoughts on this? I quite like it ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I blame mike in advance for this, he got me looking at invicta. any thoughts on this? I quite like it ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1616181


bit to gold for me but each to there own  I might have a Invicta at some point if in the right price bracket


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bit to gold for me but each to there own  I might have a Invicta at some point if in the right price bracket


it's rose gold you know lol. I know what you mean but a lot of the others look a lot like rolexy type sub type things which are nice but not very different


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's rose gold you know lol. I know what you mean but a lot of the others look a lot like rolexy type sub type things which are nice but not very different


true I did see one I like but I can't remember what it was lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well morning guys how's the head this morning w.s mate  will be wishing mrs smeagal comes out today and how could I forget hope almac and pep are on the mend ... god we sound a health bunch don't we how's the back w.s I think that's all on the wound list  wearing in the vossie but my camera got borrow so no pics


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

kerryboo said:


> I have just come away from the Eaglemoss Facebook page. I have to say I find the fixations of many contributors bizarre. Many bleat on about them all looking the same. Sad fact, just about all military watches, from all nations and from the same time-frame do look similar. If you want (reasonably) accurate copies of a 1960-1980 military diver's watch you are going to find many very samey watches. Or 1940-50s army, airforce or naval general issue, they will be of a size of the time and with a look of the time, there is no point in thinking that each watch in a large collection is going to be totally distinct. It is the small variations we all revel in, even if the MWC is not our cup of tea, or am I losing the plot?
> There are just so many small variations, bezel design, hour and minute indicators, hands, straps and face colour, the rest is same old same old. To say you quit the subscription because they all look similar is just crass, and shows that they should not have got into it in the first place, they have little or no understanding of the subject. There is even one person who has a constant beef about the "fiasco" or "debacle" of the engraving of COMMANDER instead of COMMANDO on the back. These watches are made in China by people who, for the most part, cannot even read English, much less have an understanding of military terminology. Does it look like the watch it purports to shadow, that is the greatest concern, not whether a linguistic slip-up was made on the back, which next to no-one will ever see. It is a £10 watch, not the Crown Jewels!
> Phew, I feel better now, a couple of Jaffa-cakes and all will be well with the world again


Totally agree.

EM have accidentally found themselves in the market to sell watches to watch collectors, when in actual fact what they were trying to do is sell a collection of watches that look similar to the originals, piece by piece that builds to make something that looks nice as a display.

Similar to a magazine that comes with pieces each week to make a model of a boat. If someone was collecting the pieces to make the boat would they quit after week 12, saying that all the pieces were similar?

Sorry I'm late with the comment (been working too much - off again to work in a mo) & morning, by the way.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> EM have accidentally found themselves in the market to sell watches to watch collectors, when in actual fact what they were trying to do is sell a collection of watches that look similar to the originals, piece by piece that builds to make something that looks nice as a display.
> 
> ...


better late then never as the saying goes


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well morning guys how's the head this morning w.s mate  will be wishing mrs smeagal comes out today and how could I forget hope almac and pep are on the mend ... god we sound a health bunch don't we how's the back w.s I think that's all on the wound list  wearing in the vossie but my camera got borrow so no pics


Morning mate, head is killing me !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning mate, head is killing me !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Tsk Tsk you was warned haha got know sympathy for you ..o alright maybe a little bit ; ) don't miss then days now i'm off the pop lol


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning mate, head is killing me
> 
> Sounds like nasty case of cork flu


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning mate, head is killing me !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


The only cure is the hair of the dog lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At McDonalds crow road not far from the hospital having a coffee 🍵 she might get out today l finish at 5 p.m.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> The only cure is the hair of the dog lol


Ugh god no ! A couple of annadin and a nice cold vimto will suffice.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ugh god no ! A couple of annadin and a nice cold vimto will suffice.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


so no big fat fry up with a coupe of eggs floating in grease then


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> At McDonalds crow road not far from the hospital having a coffee  she might get out today l finish at 5 p.m.


got my fingers cross for you mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so no big fat fry up the with a coupe of eggs floating in grease then


No but the wife's making me a bacon butty as we speak.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so no big fat fry up the with a coupe of eggs floating in grease then


Big fat fry up with powdered eggs, bacon that tastes of fish, and sausages with sawdust and all the wobbly bits of the pig in washed down with some coffee so strong the spoon stands up in it. Now that's a hangover cure


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Big fat fry up with powdered eggs, bacon that tastes of fish, and sausages with sawdust and all the wobbly bits of the pig in washed down with some coffee so strong the spoon stands up in it. Now that's a hangover cure


lol it use to work for me the local café use to do a he-man breakfast that use to last a few minutes with me


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

smeagal said:


> At McDonalds crow road not far from the hospital having a coffee 🍵 she might get out today l finish at 5 p.m.


Indeed. Fingers crossed. Send her our get well 'vibes'


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Went looking for conkers today with both daughters. Only found a few small ones, I think the big ones will be a couple of weeks yet. Took the U1 with me.









Have a great Sunday all and hope your Mrs is home soon smeagal


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Issue 5 - Italian diver (1940's)
> 
> 44mm case, 48mm with crown
> 53mm lug 2 lug
> ...


Great looking watch. 
Ordered one from their website. Luckily it was one of the few back issues in stock. And only £9.99 + £0.99 delivery. People on ebay selling for £20 》
Can't wait.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Great looking watch.
> Ordered one from their website. Luckily it was one of the few back issues in stock. And only £9.99 + £0.99 delivery. People on ebay selling for £20 》
> Can't wait.


trust me you will love it mate I think some people are paying more on the bay for two reason they don't know about the e.m shop and some of them have had the second hand removed to make it look more realistic mate I will but up pic of mine from and old pic were I have had the second hand off


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

oh and by the way hi and welcome mate


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261518539887?&varId=560415701379

What do you guys reckon? Less than a fiver?


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> oh and by the way hi and welcome mate


Thanks. 

How's the lume on it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261518539887?&varId=560415701379
> 
> What do you guys reckon? Less than a fiver?


the orange and the white face have a certain charm but not enough to spend the money on it with limited space left lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How's the lume on it?


surprising good as it happens so far personally my favourite of the e.m watches so far


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and if you do like the pizza as we call issue 5 keep an eye out for rebirth of cool on the bay does two archives ( we call them archies ) in silver and one n pvd got both and well worth it and bid at the right time and you can grab a bargain as well


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> At McDonalds crow road not far from the hospital having a coffee  she might get out today l finish at 5 p.m.


Hope she gets out today mate

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and if you do like the pizza as we call issue 5 keep an eye out for rebirth of cool on the bay does two archives ( we call them archies ) in silver and one n pvd got both and well worth it and bid at the right time and you can grab a bargain as well


Sorry, can you explain further. 
Rebirth of cool, archives?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Sorry, can you explain further.
> Rebirth of cool, archives?


I can do better let me see if I can find the pics I put up of the two archies and rebirth of cool is a ebay seller that does a great line in pan homage


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

That's great. Thanks. Defo looking out for those.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> That's great. Thanks. Defo looking out for those.


here the link to the silver one that you can then get the seller list from but the silver one it has been bid bit high so I would not buy this one you can get them around £15-£20 If you are lucky RETRO ITALIAN MARINERS MENS WATCH CLASSIC VINTAGE STYLING BROWN STRAP BIG FACE


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just won my birth year watch! 1978 Timex.









What strap should I get when it arrives? I am thinking rubber...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just won my birth year watch! 1978 Timex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size do you reckon it is?18 mm maybe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just won my birth year watch! 1978 Timex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about a mesh? ;-) , I've yet to find my birth year watch. does it have to be bang on the year? because I've seen loads of 70s watches but that could be anything from 70 to 79 so I need to narrow it down a bit lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> how about a mesh? ;-) , I've yet to find my birth year watch. does it have to be bang on the year? because I've seen loads of 70s watches but that could be anything from 70 to 79 so I need to narrow it down a bit lol


You lot always say mesh  I reckon it is 18mm strap but will not choose one till it comes. Anyone got a real 70s timex who can tell me what a genuine strap looked like?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You lot always say mesh  I reckon it is 18mm strap but will not choose one till it comes. Anyone got a real 70s timex who can tell me what a genuine strap looked like?


look what I found lol http://www.lionseek.com/images/watches/48/522411-timex-originals-t2n587-75-00.jpg

This looks like the same watch and it says original strap! 
http://www.millsys-watch.co.uk/rare-timex-27671-10578-1970s-divers-watch-lovely-condition-1692-p.asp


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> look what I found lol http://www.lionseek.com/images/watches/48/522411-timex-originals-t2n587-75-00.jpg
> 
> This looks like the same watch and it says original strap!
> Rare Timex 27671 10578 1970 s Divers watch lovely condition


yeah you ant far off with a red line some has mesh some had alligator or croc from what I have seen


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just won my birth year watch! 1978 Timex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Mike. That's a nice looking piece.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> look what I found lol http://www.lionseek.com/images/watches/48/522411-timex-originals-t2n587-75-00.jpg
> 
> This looks like the same watch and it says original strap!
> http://www.millsys-watch.co.uk/rare-timex-27671-10578-1970s-divers-watch-lovely-condition-1692-p.asp


The link has a strap with holes in it, not mesh. Don't like it. Still think rubber.

Edit. Proper strap identified. Hole rubber. http://www.network54.com/Forum/446505/thread/1130955332/genuine+rubber+70's+diver+strap+(pic)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The link has a strap with holes in it, not mesh. Don't like it. Still think rubber.


one link shows mesh the other looks like a croc skin strap mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> one link shows mesh the other looks like a croc skin strap mate


Yes it belongs on rubber: http://www.network54.com/Forum/446505/thread/1130955332/genuine+rubber+70's+diver+strap+(pic) don't like it though!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes it belongs on rubber: The TIMEX Watch Forum: genuine rubber 70's diver strap (pic) don't like it though!


yeah really don't like it your right


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

She is not getting out maybe tomorrow still at the ward heading home soon


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes it belongs on rubber: The TIMEX Watch Forum: genuine rubber 70's diver strap (pic) don't like it though!


my second link was the one with the original strap, the same rubber with holes  how about a rally style leather strap ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> She is not getting out maybe tomorrow still at the ward heading home soon


sorry to hear that mate let her know we are all wishing her a speed recovery


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

smeagal said:


> She is not getting out maybe tomorrow still at the ward heading home soon


Gawd, she must be hating this now.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> She is not getting out maybe tomorrow still at the ward heading home soon


Aw best wishes to you both.



sharkyfisher said:


> my second link was the one with the original strap, the same rubber with holes  how about a rally style leather strap ?


I just don't like the holes I think they look wrong.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Best wishes to you and Mrs S, smeagal, sounds like its turning into a bit of a saga for you both
And Mike, I'd stick that on a Timefactors rally - such a cool and good value strap 








Congrats on the Timex, great watch!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey oh'd can you see something I missed here it when for twice what I expected it to go for ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not had much time to check the site or my watches glad this week is over work is not much help could not find my car keys this morning got to the bus stop missed the bus walked to dumbarton rd missed another bus had to wait for nearly half an hour went to get my digital radio out of my bag and my car keys were in it, 45 minuits late and put in the naughty book that just made my day anyway was wearing the g10 watch at least i got a lift home to pick up my car and head for the hospital


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Go on, tell, is!
Looks like some interesting stuff, but too blurry for me to pin down
Smeagal, sounds like the stress at the mo is shredding your short term memory, mate
Happened to me, I was having a rough patch at work and filled their diesel car with unleaded (didn't make me popular, lol)
Don't be too hard on yourself. Dr Kath prescribes a new watch (or strap) to take your your mind off things ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Am looking got my eye on one also going for the 40 watch case this week and I am forgetfull now and again now where was I


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not had much time to check the site or my watches glad this week is over work is not much help could not find my car keys this morning got to the bus stop missed the bus walked to dumbarton rd missed another bus had to wait for nearly half an hour went to get my digital radio out of my bag and my car keys were in it, 45 minuits late and put in the naughty book that just made my day anyway was wearing the g10 watch at least i got a lift home to pick up my car and head for the hospital


I feel for you mate but least you know you got the support of the whole thread mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Go on, tell, is!
> Looks like some interesting stuff, but too blurry for me to pin down
> Smeagal, sounds like the stress at the mo is shredding your short term memory, mate
> Happened to me, I was having a rough patch at work and filled their diesel car with unleaded (didn't make me popular, lol)
> Don't be too hard on yourself. Dr Kath prescribes a new watch (or strap) to take your your mind off things ;-)


well there was 
Bentima, Ingersoll, Timex, Cronel, Philip Mercier, Arbor, Everite

but top left and top right I was not sure on or the gold case look's like pearl dial one was ?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hard to say - could be sunburst. How much did they go for?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hard to say - could be sunburst. How much did they go for?


 yeah I thought the top right might have been a reketa went for £21.50 plus £3.21 post I thought it would go between £8 and £15


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's got chrono pushers, so maybe something even more interesting


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> It's got chrono pushers, so maybe something even more interesting


yes and notice it still had the crown and buttons intact there was about five decent one's top left and the one next to it the top right next row the pearl dial and zeon and the services and then the two black dials  the rest was to me meh  but I know what you mean I thought it could be maybe have been an early one too


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Had a nice hot bath going to read for a while and think about my next purchase


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Had a nice hot bath going to read for a while and think about my next purchase


just saw a set of camy's there were five of the same watch lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I started to make a watch roll today. Im using some faux leather material that I had and if it turns out how I want it I'll buy some leather and make another one 

Here's some pics

































I think its going well so far considering I didn't measure anything lol


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Well it's been a miserable weekend, managed to trap a nerve in my neck on Thursday so lost two days work as I couldn't drive. Treated it with weapons grade Ibuprofen and Bourbon and feel much better now. Decided that after about two months of mostly wearing just my PRS-82 a change was required so I took it off the stainless bracelet and put it on the navy blue nato it was supplied with. Always makes me feel good when I see it on my wrist. I can heartily recommend Timefactors straps, both nato and leather as well as their watches


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Well it's been a miserable weekend, managed to trap a nerve in my neck on Thursday so lost two days work as I couldn't drive. Treated it with weapons grade Ibuprofen and Bourbon and feel much better now. Decided that after about two months of mostly wearing just my PRS-82 a change was required so I took it off the stainless bracelet and put it on the navy blue nato it was supplied with. Always makes me feel good when I see it on my wrist. I can heartily recommend Timefactors straps, both nato and leather as well as their watches


Sorry to hear you've been having a bad time of it Merlin, chin up lad 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Glad to hear you're on the mend, Merlin
Yes, Timefactors do do excellent NATOs and leather, and the Everest and Smiths Military I've seen look great too


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Keep your chin up and dont let it it get you down a wee dram will do you the world of good and good health to you merlin


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing my Interpol watch today going to investigate why the wife is still in hospital


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wearing my Interpol watch today going to investigate why the wife is still in hospital


it is probably they wont let her out till here potassium level drop's they did that with my mother she when In for day surgery and they keep her in for a week I think it was till her level drop to normal well as normally it is for her they are quite high anyway we have to watch it


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words chaps. Good luck today Smeagol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Thanks for the kind words chaps. Good luck today Smeagol


I bet it worst missing work when you get a chance to work on some fine old beast lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My wife wont be getting out today either as the levels have gone up again she must be fed up and bored taking up her knitting as there is no tv in her room


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My wife wont be getting out today either as the levels have gone up again she must be fed up and bored taking up her knitting as there is no tv in her room


sorry to hear that mate, must be really frustrating for you both and I know how you feel. when we had our daughter my wife had to stay in hospital for the last month of the pregnancy because her diabetes was all over the place! it was nearly 5 weeks of boredom for her, trips to the hospital every day after work for me(no car!) and it really drains you doesn't it not being in your normal routine. hopefully she will be home soon and you can relax a bit


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks she keeps sending texts for more items to be taken up the house will be empty very soon


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yay my other vossie has hit Ireland not long now  I wonder if I will work better then the last one did it will only hold about a 20 hour charge from what I see


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Afternoon all. Started off with the U1 then my daughter said she wanted to go swimming so I swapped to the SKX007.










It was only later that I realized that I had taken off a 1000m rated dive watch to swim in a 3m deep pool lol.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Afternoon all. Home from work and after wearing my Seiko solar all day I thought I'd give an EM watch an airing. With it's brushed case and white dial this ones growing on me. 









"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon guys and girls. Wearing the cooper SBS for now but I'm going to give the smiths jump hour an airing when I go to work tonight ;-)









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

smegol dude keep the faith,sorry to hear that.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im selling these if anyone is interested 


































I wear these in my rotation and they all keep good time. I'm selling so I can buy more lol im trying to keep my collection around 12 watches ( for now  ) So when these go I can some more and repeat the cycle lol

Pm me for prices


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

How much for vossie,chum?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im selling these if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would wait until I am one day into the "No spending in September" challenge thread thing and then deliberately tempt me lol.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it's a cadet mate but well worth having mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> You would wait until I am one day into the "No spending in September" challenge thread thing and then deliberately tempt me lol.


I am trying to do no spending in September. I spent a SHEDload of money in the closing days of August, though, in preparation, so should have packages arriving over the next few weeks. First up,today was a box of assorted spring bars, size 6mm upwards. They always come in handy. Still to come: a rotary tool, a little vice, my birth year watch, a strap for it (committed to buy in August, just waiting on measurement so won't count as September spending!) and the dial for my day date project.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am trying to do no spending in September. I spent a SHEDload of money in the closing days of August, though, in preparation, so should have packages arriving over the next few weeks. First up,today was a box of assorted spring bars, size 6mm upwards. They always come in handy. Still to come: a rotary tool, a little vice, my birth year watch, a strap for it (committed to buy in August, just waiting on measurement so won't count as September spending!) and the dial for my day date project.


Good luck with that resolution!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am trying to do no spending in September. I spent a SHEDload of money in the closing days of August, though, in preparation, so should have packages arriving over the next few weeks. First up,today was a box of assorted spring bars, size 6mm upwards. They always come in handy. Still to come: a rotary tool, a little vice, my birth year watch, a strap for it (committed to buy in August, just waiting on measurement so won't count as September spending!) and the dial for my day date project.


I bought a bundle of NATO straps on the 31st of august so I could swap my watches about during September as well lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Did anyone see tonight's Inside Out on BBC Yorkshire? There was a segment on wool weaving and a bloke bringing a weaving loom back to life after 50 years. I swear he was wearing two different EM watches, looked like the subby and pizza to me, could be someone on this forum maybe?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> You would wait until I am one day into the "No spending in September" challenge thread thing and then deliberately tempt me lol.


I meant to put up that post last night so it still counts as August. .........right?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wife still in hospital and me back at work tomorrow on early shift taking car no buses for me will not misplace keys


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wife still in hospital and me back at work tomorrow on early shift taking car no buses for me will not misplace keys


Hope shes gets out soon mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hope shes gets out soon mate


Howdy all. . Been only popping in from time to time..

Sorry to hear the other half is still in smegeal. .hope she's out soon..!

I didn't miss much..WS had a few jars on Saturday and got all emotional lol..good man WS lol.

Blanch you clearing out to boost the monster fund?

I was in hospital today..day ward for a sedated MRI. I'm a big woss and couldn't face the tunnel in my senses. .glad it's behind me

I wore my timex to the hospital and no one robbed it..Says a lot lol

Still no vossie ITMW. .maybe this week

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Howdy all. . Been only popping in from time to time..
> 
> Sorry to hear the other half is still in smegeal. .hope she's out soon..!
> 
> ...


Hope the results are good for you mate

Thats the plan lol I cant stop thinking about getting a monster


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Howdy all. . Been only popping in from time to time..
> 
> Sorry to hear the other half is still in smegeal. .hope she's out soon..!
> 
> ...


I've had two MRIs this year. The head one was quite boring. Lying in a tunnel, trying to stay perfectly still, staring at white plastic for 30-40 minutes. The one I had on my knee was much less annoying.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Howdy all. . Been only popping in from time to time..
> 
> Sorry to hear the other half is still in smegeal. .hope she's out soon..!
> 
> ...


it's hit Irelands central post office mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Howdy all. . Been only popping in from time to time..
> 
> Sorry to hear the other half is still in smegeal. .hope she's out soon..!
> 
> ...


hope you did not wear the timex In the tube it will be all magnetize and I hope results go well


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I've had two MRIs this year. The head one was quite boring. Lying in a tunnel, trying to stay perfectly still, staring at white plastic for 30-40 minutes. The one I had on my knee was much less annoying.


Yes I was always a little claustrophobic but since my diagnosis it has been magnified. They tried to give me one before but I couldn't do it..crazy stuff but they say it's quite common for folk to refuse

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes I was always a little claustrophobic but since my diagnosis it has been magnified. They tried to give me one before but I couldn't do it..crazy stuff but they say it's quite common for folk to refuse
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I can certainly see how some people would be un-nerved by it. There's not much room inside of them. It took the nurse 3 attempts to get me in. My shoulders were too wide to fit in, ha.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes I was always a little claustrophobic but since my diagnosis it has been magnified. They tried to give me one before but I couldn't do it..crazy stuff but they say it's quite common for folk to refuse
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I must be a little bit bonkers, I fell asleep in the MRI, twice! I have a degenerative disc in my lower back that occasionally gives the bejesus of trouble, and when they slide me in, even the noise can't keep me awake lol.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My wife wont be getting out today either as the levels have gone up again she must be fed up and bored taking up her knitting as there is no tv in her room


It's the most mind numbingly boring thing being in hospital just waiting to be let out, I hope all soon returns to normal parameters for her, best place to be until then.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I must be a little bit bonkers, I fell asleep in the MRI, twice! I have a degenerative disc in my lower back that occasionally gives the bejesus of trouble, and when they slide me in, even the noise can't keep me awake lol.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


I was ok until they put the cage over my head to hold my head in place..I panicked and said..no way jose. .they sedated me today but I woke up inside at the end but the sedative worked as I was grand...lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Howdy all. . Been only popping in from time to time..
> 
> Sorry to hear the other half is still in smegeal. .hope she's out soon..!
> 
> ...


Lol ! Hiya Pep, hope everything went ok mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I was drifting off during my head MRI, but the nurse kept waking me up, ha. 

Yeah, the cage is a bit strange alright. Certainly not the most comfortable situation to be in. The knee MRI was a polar opposite. Sitting up, reclined, surrounded by cushions and foam, ha. My leg was probably more comfortable than it has ever been.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well morning all say hi to missus from me smeagal mate I think I will rock the festina today as I still have not got my camera till the end of next week I will stick up a pic of a cadet and a vossie just because


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and I think my new vossie is well bugger as I wound and set it before I went to bed and left it on the side I have just check it and it saying it 1.20 am lol o well I have a spare nice dial and a case all shiny if I get a vossie with two o'clock crown who knows 



hey merl hope the neck is feeling better mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

morning all, it's been over 6 weeks since I had to get up this early! my eyes aren't working yet but I'm just glad it's sunny lol. new school year and roll on the peace and quiet, ahhhh! I was wearing my Ray yesterday and still got it on today. I'm gonna try and keep a watch on for more than half a day from now on lol, I need to appreciate them more ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning all, had a crap*y night last night and had a right ding dong with the staffing department about overtime allocation this morning and them to top it all off it's just taken me 1hr 10 mins to get home on a journey that usually takes half an hour so as you can tell I'm bubbling so I'm sinking a few beers to calm down before bed time. Hope you all have a better day than I did ! 
Ended up wearing the g10 last night.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and I think my new vossie is well bugger as I wound and set it before I went to bed and left it on the side I have just check it and it saying it 1.20 am lol o well I have a spare nice dial and a case all shiny if I get a vossie with two o'clock crown who knows
> 
> hey merl hope the neck is feeling better mate


That's a shame mate a new watch shouldn't balls up like that :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a shame mate a new watch shouldn't balls up like that :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah that why I mainly go for the old one's they ant pretty with all the ding and scratches but least you know they work they was made when it was a pride thing I some time wonder if they send us all the failed q.c because we wont go back and complain cost to much just got my finger cross it was just a bad one as I got another coming from there in the next couple of days hopefully pep got it this Morning from the tracking it was at his sorting centre got there at 6am so here's hoping it will be a good one sorry to here you had a bad night I hope you are feeling a bit chilled out now if not go take a look at the 63 and give if a few stroke I sure you will feel better


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that why I mainly go for the old one's they ant pretty with all the ding and scratches but least you know they work they was made when it was a pride thing I some time wonder if they send us all the failed q.c because we wont go back and complain cost to much just got my finger cross it was just a bad one as I got another coming from there in the next couple of days hopefully pep got it his Morning from the tracking it was at his sorting centre got there at 6am so here's hoping it will be a good one sorry to here you had a bad night I hope you are feeling a bit chilled out now if not go take a look at the 63 and give if a few stroke I sue you will feel better


Fingers crossed your next vossie is ok then lad. Don't worry about me mate I'm on my 4th bottle now and I've got a Led Zepplin DVD blastin' out on the TV. Yeah might wear the '63 later it's been a while since it had some wrist time.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Fingers crossed your next vossie is ok then lad. Don't worry about me mate I'm on my 4th bottle now and I've got a Led Zepplin DVD blastin' out on the TV. Yeah might wear the '63 later it's been a while since it had some wrist time.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah I went for something a bit more modern with this other vossie


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just looking the new vossie dials are slightly small then the old one's ? or is it my eyes lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ITMW and me have both had problems with new watches stopping. I think they need time to bed in.
Wearing, or just carrying them in a pocket for a few days gets them going.

Agree the MRI is boring, CT wasn't bad but still a tight fit.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> ITMW and me have both had problems with new watches stopping. I think they need time to bed in.
> Wearing, or just carrying them in a pocket for a few days gets them going.


yeah the winder to me feels wrong I think it's to tight if that makes sense ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone I'm wearing my rotary today









I'm off work today so hopefully I'll finish making my watch roll


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Birth year watch is here, orange and black rally strap on the way...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Birth year watch is here, orange and black rally strap on the way...


Very nice mike. .I like that!

ITMW the missus signed for the vossie this morning. .should get it posted tomorrow as I'm at work until 4

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Great looking watch.
> Ordered one from their website. Luckily it was one of the few back issues in stock. And only £9.99 + £0.99 delivery. People on ebay selling for £20 》
> Can't wait.


Hmm. Still no confirmation of my order. PayPal has but not EM. emailed them last night and no reply yet. 
Anyone order direct from them? What was your experience?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Hmm. Still no confirmation of my order. PayPal has but not EM. emailed them last night and no reply yet.
> Anyone order direct from them? What was your experience?


apparently a long wait mate they don't rush them selves I'm afraid mate 

another reason people buy them of the bay you get it in a couple of days with e.m your guess is as good as mine I would say look at sharkys you would get them quickly


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

nice little Russian here worth look  Vintage POLJOT Wristwatch 1960&apos;s U.S.S.R Watch 17 Jewels SOVIET Manual Working!! | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this one look nice but there's something with the hands I can't put my finger on but worth a punt  mens watches | eBay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this one look nice but there's something with the hands I can't put my finger on but worth a punt  mens watches | eBay


yeah, the second hand looks like they used a minute hand on it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, the second hand looks like they used a minute hand on it


 lol that's what I though but I was waiting till someone agreed with me lol .. hey did you ever get the box I sent you mate ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol that's what I though but I was waiting till someone agreed with me lol .. hey did you ever get the box I sent you mate ?


no mate, it's not arrived yet. when did you send it? my postie has been a bit lazy the last few days lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> no mate, it's not arrived yet. when did you send it? my postie has been a bit lazy the last few days lol


last Thursday I think it was I sent it first class as well that's strange lol 

well if I was to lose one I'm sort of glad it was an empty one hehe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> last Thursday I think it was I sent it first class as well that's strange lol
> 
> well if I was to lose one I'm sort of glad it was an empty one hehe


I've actually seen the postie on our street this morning but nothing delivered! yes it was lucky it was an empty one but it's not good enough is it lol :-/


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've actually seen the postie on our street this morning but nothing delivered! yes it was lucky it was an empty one but it's not good enough is it lol :-/


yeah it not is it cost the same as it did to send the diver which surprise me... lol ..but I keep my promise if it don't turn up by the weekend I will look for the proof of post thing and see what they say at my local post office


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> apparently a long wait mate they don't rush them selves I'm afraid mate
> 
> another reason people buy them of the bay you get it in a couple of days with e.m your guess is as good as mine I would say look at sharkys you would get them quickly


Great


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is, that looks really nice, think you've got a steal there. Probably a Stolichnie movement


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Is, that looks really nice, think you've got a steal there. Probably a Stolichnie movement


which one mate my voissie or the two links if it was the links I put them up because I had not got the time to sort it and thought one of the guys my want to jump on it  the vossie is a *2414A* movement and afternoon mate  

doh you mean the poljot with two minute hands lol  yeah could be could be


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi there 
Hope one and all are having a good day and Smeagal's wife gets to escape from Carry On Nurse soon
I meant the Poljot you posted, the hands look right to me, I think they'll be different depths irl


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi there
> Hope one and all are having a good day and Smeagal's wife gets to escape from Carry On Nurse soon
> I meant the Poljot you posted, the hands look right to me, I think they'll be different depths irl


yeah think It would have been a steal I just did not see it in time went for £5.67 with I think it was £2.20 for post but I'm sure I should save some money for your little selection of must buys you have


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah it not is it cost the same as it did to send the diver which surprise me... lol ..but I keep my promise if it don't turn up by the weekend I will look for the proof of post thing and see what they say at my local post office


you'll never guess what just arrived in the post! I sometimes wonder why we bother paying first class for things these days lol. and 4.30pm is a record for round here ;-) but thanks mate, I can now sell all the watches, that's if I get any buyers lol. I owe you one if you ever need anything


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you'll never guess what just arrived in the post! I sometimes wonder why we bother paying first class for things these days lol. and 4.30pm is a record for round here ;-) but thanks mate, I can now sell all the watches, that's if I get any buyers lol. I owe you one if you ever need anything


swings and roundabouts mate you have help me in the past  but still can't believe it took from Thursday morning till Tuesday evening for it to arrive lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

bit out my pocket at the minute lol but damm nice  Men&apos;s Vintage Lancyl (LANCO/Langendorf) Watch - Handmade Leather Strap | eBay

and this one Is a darling 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Vint...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3ce71c5cff


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bit out my pocket at the minute lol but damm nice  Men&apos;s Vintage Lancyl (LANCO/Langendorf) Watch - Handmade Leather Strap | eBay
> 
> and this one Is a darling
> 
> Men&apos;s Vintage POBEDA Mechanical Watch - Handmade Leather Strap | eBay


I like the first one, the second is a bit dirty tho lol(kidding) ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I like the first one, the second is a bit dirty tho lol(kidding) ;-)


 very dirty but you know what the say about where's there's muck theirs money haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Evening all, wearing the '63 but will be changing it before I go to work so I don't damage it.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wife home and sleeping,told me she was getting out before lunch went for her at 3pm got out at six waited for medication.At least she is home


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wife home and sleeping,told me she was getting out before lunch went for her at 3pm got out at six waited for medication.At least she is home


Good news mate, glad she's home.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wife home and sleeping,told me she was getting out before lunch went for her at 3pm got out at six waited for medication.At least she is home


Great news mate. .be sure to spoil her 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wife home and sleeping,told me she was getting out before lunch went for her at 3pm got out at six waited for medication.At least she is home


Great news!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wife home and sleeping,told me she was getting out before lunch went for her at 3pm got out at six waited for medication.At least she is home


that's great news mate glad to hear that well done her


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey sharky how are you tracking the Russian of yours I found a great one to use I can p.m it to you if you want  and it tells you in English mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky how are you tracking the Russian of yours I found a great one to use I can p.m it to you if you want  and it tells you in English mate


I'm using russianpost.ru , it's in russian but can be translated. pm me the link anyway, it might be better 

ooh I found a watch with my name on it lol! Vintage Russian Soviet watch MAYAK 1957 1MWF 1MChZ CCCP USSR 16j VGC Serviced | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm using russianpost.ru , it's in russian but can be translated. pm me the link anyway, it might be better
> 
> ooh I found a watch with my name on it lol! Vintage Russian Soviet watch MAYAK 1957 1MWF 1MChZ CCCP USSR 16j VGC Serviced | eBay


not bad but I saw one last week it was a zim I think it was


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wife home and sleeping,told me she was getting out before lunch went for her at 3pm got out at six waited for medication.At least she is home


That's great news, pleased for you both, unless of course you now become an unpaid nurse for the next month, just don't give her a bell !

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That's great news, pleased for you both, unless of course you now become an unpaid nurse for the next month, just don't give her a bell !
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


 the only bell I will be hearing will be The Division Bell


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not bad but I saw one last week it was a zim I think it was


what do you think of this one? Vintage Favre Leuba Sea Chief Mechanical Luminous Dial Watch | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> what do you think of this one? Vintage Favre Leuba Sea Chief Mechanical Luminous Dial Watch | eBay


 I like sea chiefs a lot I have saw a couple I nearly pulled on.... but the dials warm ant it mate lol nice but not really me 

this one caught my eye but it at the top end for one 

Vintage Gents Favre Leuba Geneve Sea Chief Wrist Watch


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm using russianpost.ru , it's in russian but can be translated. pm me the link anyway, it might be better
> 
> ooh I found a watch with my name on it lol! Vintage Russian Soviet watch MAYAK 1957 1MWF 1MChZ CCCP USSR 16j VGC Serviced | eBay


I use Aftership on my phone, it is great and usually goes in English


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I use Aftership on my phone, it is great and usually goes in English


I tried that but it only lists the russian tracking in russian


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey almac cheer's for the watch case mate tad to small thou but thanks again mate


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.russianpost.ru/tracking20/English.htm

This link works in english


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I tried that but it only lists the russian tracking in russian


I have a Chinese one right now, I find it adds to the thrill not knowing what it says


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Google translate is your friend, comrades!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning all might be a lovely day to day I'm going to wear my vossie I fixed and is running well now for the minute lol let's see how long for just need a silver bezel now for it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

morning guys, my scuba dude is at Heathrow and got another unmentionable ;-) on a plane from China as we speak, so hopefully get a few deliveries at the end of the week  It's a dull day today so I'm wearing my Orange Monster to brighten it up a bit


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning everyone!
Glad to hear Mrs S made it home
Is, Ive got the original dotted bezel for the heli Dirskie (which I shd have sent with it) - if that fits your mended one no need to buy another


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Glad to hear Mrs S made it home
> Is, Ive got the original dotted bezel for the heli Dirskie (which I shd have sent with it) - if that fits your mended one no need to buy another


that might do lovely mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sent for the 40 watch case holder this morning forgot to mention it to the wife going for her weekly blood tests in a hour so will be out most of the day


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> sent for the 40 watch case holder this morning forgot to mention it to the wife going for her weekly blood tests in a hour so will be out most of the day


morning mate have a good day say hi to the missus hope the bloods go well and tell her we are all thinking of her mate


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Vossie day today










Hope all is ok today Smeagal.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. Vossie day today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice mate


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Sure I'll go for a vossie too


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I was going to wear it last week but the date was on the 1st and I am too OCD to have a wrong date and I couldnt be bothered to change it with an non quickset date so it got left to this week lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

talking about vossies I can't believe how high some people push things look at this I was thinking of getting it when it was at the £5 mark or when it went to a £10 but £41 quid it's a joke I only liked it and was going to buy it for the strap it ant worth £41 in my opinion and there still bidding time left lol


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I wouldn't pay that, but it's a nice Soviet one and cool strap (though easily made with a bund and some cap badges)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I wouldn't pay that, but it's a nice Soviet one and cool strap (though easily made with a bund and some cap badges)


yes you must be reading my mind lol I was just digging thru my cap badges to see what I got


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I can get cap badges easily through stores, just not Soviet ones though


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm nearly finished my watch roll 

































I just need to figure out how to tie it closed now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I can get cap badges easily through stores, just not Soviet ones though


 yeah could do a smith's one with some English cap badges lol


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> apparently a long wait mate they don't rush them selves I'm afraid mate
> 
> another reason people buy them of the bay you get it in a couple of days with e.m your guess is as good as mine I would say look at sharkys you would get them quickly


Had to ring 'em. Said will get to me end of this week/beginning of next.  
Where can I see those offered by Sharky?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Had to ring 'em. Said will get to me end of this week/beginning of next.
> Where can I see those offered by Sharky?


easy hey sharky mate can you p.m the link to your e.m watches that's on the bay mate to rob lol done


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> easy hey sharky mate can you p.m the link to your e.m watches that's on the bay mate to rob lol done


That easy? Cheers


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> That easy? Cheers


I've sent you a link mate


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've sent you a link mate


Thanks, looking at them now.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I was going to wear it last week but the date was on the 1st and I am too OCD to have a wrong date and I couldnt be bothered to change it with an non quickset date so it got left to this week lol


Haha, that's why my Amphibia isn't being worn until the weekend, can't be arsed to wind the date on nearly thirty days.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Haha, that's why my Amphibia isn't being worn until the weekend, can't be arsed to wind the date on nearly thirty days.


there's a lot to be said for a quartz watch lol ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'm nearly finished my watch roll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this:


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Right. Project mod is complete. Won't be doing that again but at least I gave a beater in the true sense of the word. The second hand was sacrificed on the way. Hands and I do not get along.










Oh and my rally strap arrived


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Like this:


Thanks mike


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Right. Project mod is complete. Won't be doing that again but at least I gave a beater in the true sense of the word. The second hand was sacrificed on the way. Hands and I do not get along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a spare second hand if you want it mate but I reckon a set of snowflakes would look great on that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol that vossie I put early is at £51 with just over two hours to go crazy plum crazy


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I got a spare second hand if you want it mate but I reckon a set of snowflakes would look great on that


Yeah I think so. Not doing hands again though, too much of a pain to get them on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah I think so. Not doing hands again though, too much of a pain to get them on!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol so do you want that second hand then ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

that's weird that vossie got up to £51 with an hour and half to go and it was pulled ?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sometimes happens when someone mAkes the seller an irresistible offer. Someone must have *really* liked those cap badges, lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Sometimes happens when someone mAkes the seller an irresistible offer. Someone must have *really* liked those cap badges, lol


so what do you think of my smith's idea lol  and I wonder what we missed haha ?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol, would have to be Glosters' back badges or similar to be small enough


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Lol, would have to be Glosters' back badges or similar to be small enough


dam I like the silver one


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

There's some great regimental badges (sadly fewer and fewer regiments tho)
A mate used to collect them, fascinating
http://www.glosters.org/bbadge.htm


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol so do you want that second hand then ?


I think I will replace with a full set of snowflakes if I can bring myself to change them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> There's some great regimental badges (sadly fewer and fewer regiments tho)
> A mate used to collect them, fascinating
> RGBW Regimental Association


like that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I think I will replace with a full set of snowflakes if I can bring myself to change them


 I would mate it would finish it just right just remember with the second hand you don't need to force it on just lay It over the hole so it's sitting on it then just really gentle roll over it so it goes level in the case of the second hands less is more if you know what I mean I have bugger to many because I was to heavy on it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would mate it would finish it just right just remember with the second hand you don't need to force it on just lay It over the hole so it's sitting on it then just really gentle roll over it so it goes level in the case of the second hands less is more if you know what I mean I have bugger to many because I was to heavy on it


Yeah I got too heavy handed and think I had it upside down at one point...


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Blanchy i have probs with my fecking computer,got ur message cant peply which way of payment u like,dude? Let me know,still at work so im gonna try send u smackers this sunday commin,lad.


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

And im happy with u smeagal,honestly.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Blanchy i have probs with my fecking computer,got ur message cant peply which way of payment u like,dude? Let me know,still at work so im gonna try send u smackers this sunday commin,lad.


No worries I'll hold it for you

PayPal is prob best let me know whenever your sorted


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sweet bud,let me know how to pay ya?asap cos im a feking green with pay pals etc etc,so i need 2 ask my wife,and she's of this sunday,so she should help me if not yellow card,for her maybe red.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ok who broke ebay? there is uproar on their facebook page! everyone wants compensation lol


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Out of pitch,i mean bed for 3 weeks for her.


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

And im blind as well,paypal then left me deitals if u can.cheers


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ok who broke ebay? there is uproar on their facebook page! everyone wants compensation lol


 I was about to say that some of my seller I check seem to no longer exist ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Sweet bud,let me know how to pay ya?asap cos im a feking green with pay pals etc etc,so i need 2 ask my wife,and she's of this sunday,so she should help me if not yellow card,for her maybe red.


I'll pm you my paypal details now


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Blanches she gonna help me this friday,so thank u for wee hand buddy,im a sing maker,and i hate computers after work,so shes much faster than me i effectiv.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Blanches she gonna help me this friday,so thank u for wee hand buddy,im a sing maker,and i hate computers after work,so shes much faster than me i effectiv.


No worries mate


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

And effective,im just tired tdy,had day from hell.


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

She is sending email to ya now blanchy


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

And sorry for bothering u all guys and gals with my problems.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

been messing around with my snowflake and I have turned it into rainwater because I have broke the second hand will need to start all over again as I had to use fine plyers for the hour hand tryed the same with the minute hand and l lost the plot bits and pieces everywhere


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Trying to replicate this


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Blanchy,i think w r sorted,she send u cash and my work address,cheers bud.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Keeping an eye on my bids while I look after the wife


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Keeping an eye on my bids while I look after the wife


how is she now mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how is she now mate


 hospital this morning for her warferin blood count doctors this after noon for an examination and back on friday for more blood tests I have had to take most of this week off work At least she is able to watch her usual crap on telly


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Blanchy,i think w r sorted,she send u cash and my work address,cheers bud.


Sorted mate I'll post that tomorrow


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> hospital this morning for her warferin blood count doctors this after noon for an examination and back on friday for more blood tests I have had to take most of this week off work At least she is able to watch her usual crap on telly


yeah it is crap on t.v just got it on for some background noise if you know what I mean


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ebay keeps logging me out very annoying


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

wonder where w.s has been today hmmm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ebay keeps logging me out very annoying


 well I tried to pull up sharky and it came back as seller not know lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I tried to pull up sharky and it came back as seller not know lol


I got logged in about half hour ago, now it logged me out again lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I got logged in about half hour ago, now it logged me out again lol


 well it's tell me you existence is in question lol pinch yourself to make sure you are really hehe


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

It loggs me out after about a minute. I guess I wont buy anything on ebay tonight lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it's tell me you existence is in question lol pinch yourself to make sure you are really hehe


I sometimes wish I wasn't here lol but unfortunately ................................ lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all. .

ITMW. .The vossie is on its way to brumland 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all. .
> 
> ITMW. .The vossie is on its way to brumland
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


wondering were you had got to


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> wondering were you had got to


Quite busy in work..came home and thought I'd do a little gardening and then the drain outside, for the kitchen sink and dishwasher blocked and I've been literally up to neck in disgusting bilge for most of the evening..gagging at the thoughts now..white spaghetti hoops and beans. .oh my

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Heaven?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

even my ebay is playing up maybe the cat done something to it I cant find any of my puchases


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> even my ebay is playing up maybe the cat done something to it I cant find any of my puchases


Yeah ebay is messed up tonight smeeeg

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Heaven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 anyone for a swim


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah ebay is messed up tonight smeeeg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I bought a ladies avia polar divers watch for a fiver including postage but cant find it to take a good look will give it to my daughter I saw it right at at the end and did not check the description silly me


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just got in. Ordered a set of snowflake hands for my watch. Won't be putting the seconds hand on, as I realised upon inspection that I have snapped off the seconds pinion! Still, it'll look cool with hour and minute orange snowflakes.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can do better let me see if I can find the pics I put up of the two archies and rebirth of cool is a ebay seller that does a great line in pan homage


Gave up getting gazumped at the last second. Got one at full price. Satin case with dark brown strap. Can't wait. 
Got four parcels on the way now. How to hide it from the family


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Heaven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I whole heartedly agree


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Gave up getting gazumped at the last second. Got one at full price. Satin case with dark brown strap. Can't wait.
> Got four parcels on the way now. How to hide it from the family


it's nice to get a bargain but it is worth the full value anyway mate mid weeks seems to be the best time for a bargain


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just got in. Ordered a set of snowflake hands for my watch. Won't be putting the seconds hand on, as I realised upon inspection that I have snapped off the seconds pinion! Still, it'll look cool with hour and minute orange snowflakes.


yeah I have filled the little whole in the centre a few times lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I have filled the little whole in the centre a few times lol


It's a learning experience, eh!


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's nice to get a bargain but it is worth the full value anyway mate mid weeks seems to be the best time for a bargain


Don't tell me it was you bidding against me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Don't tell me it was you bidding against me


 nah got something special on bay that keep me busy but it getting close to be above my funds if it does I think I will share the link with you guys it would still be worth it at plus what I can pay (lol I'm tight I should be Scottish hehe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It's a learning experience, eh!


 yeah that trick took about five of my watches before I work out what to do


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nah got something special on bay that keep me busy but it getting close to be above my funds if it does I think I will share the link with you guys it would still be worth it at plus what I can pay (lol I'm tight I should be Scottish hehe


 I'm still watching 4 others. I hope they don't go up too much. I never bid until the very end. Encourages bidding wars.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> I'm still watching 4 others. I hope they don't go up too much. I never bid until the very end. Encourages bidding wars.


yeah this one sat till today then it's going up at an alarming rate lol


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah this one sat till today then it's going up at an alarming rate lol


Wasn't me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

o well gone above what I can pay but there's some good stuff here there's a radio room there's two scuba dudes there a zeno diver and a Russian pilot a few vossie a couple of old molnija and a few others 

Job lot of watches. Zeno, Molnija, Imado... | eBay


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> I'm still watching 4 others. I hope they don't go up too much. I never bid until the very end. Encourages bidding wars.


I always use a snipe app to avoid bidding wars lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning all, I did have a lurk yesterday but I was a bit busy so I caught up this morning on my break. Hope you all have a belting day the weather looks great, just hope I can sleep in it !
Wore he HMT sona last night.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well don't you just hate it to be woke by the window cleaner waving at you thank god it was a cold night so I wore some thing haha morning w.s mate did you get my p.m bit quiet without you being around mate and pep was a bit quite to thinking of it  count down to vossie day had began lol hey pep


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Giving this an airing morning all


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Giving this an airing morning all


hey smeagal mate did you win that five watch joblot you was bidding on it went to high for me I only wanted the tyma so it was not cost effective I think you got good price was you bidding to get a particle watch and if it was not the tyma maybe we could do a deal on it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal mate did you win that five watch joblot you was bidding on it went to high for me I only wanted the tyma so it was not cost effective I think you got good price was you bidding to get a particle watch and if it was not the tyma maybe we could do a deal on it


 no I was only watching that one as ebay was playing up I switched off keeping my rye on a few but not getting to involved


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> no I was only watching that one as ebay was playing up I switched off keeping my rye on a few but not getting to involved


 went higher then I thought it would I wonder if it's a trend I got my eye on a couple of joblots myself obviously I not going to put up the link haha


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. I won this on eBay a few weeks back. It was one of those last minute bids, where you don't really look at it properly before bidding 
Then spent the shipping time wondering if I'd hate it when I saw it. In actual fact I love it and seem to be wearing it more and more. Does anyone know how I can tell how old it is? It has various numbers on the back.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Ps - I'm pleased to see your missus is home Smeagol 




"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning everyone I'm still wearing my Vossie from yesterday

Regulating it has gone pretty well its gone from -20min /day to around -5min/ day
I can live with it being that much off but I'll open it back up and see can I get it perfect


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. I won this on eBay a few weeks back. It was one of those last minute bids, where you don't really look at it properly before bidding
> Then spent the shipping time wondering if I'd hate it when I saw it. In actual fact I love it and seem to be wearing it more and more. Does anyone know how I can tell how old it is? It has various numbers on the back.
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Can u post a shot of the numbers on the back?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. I won this on eBay a few weeks back. It was one of those last minute bids, where you don't really look at it properly before bidding
> Then spent the shipping time wondering if I'd hate it when I saw it. In actual fact I love it and seem to be wearing it more and more. Does anyone know how I can tell how old it is? It has various numbers on the back.
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 I am waiting for a citizen from india Its a plain one its similar to the one I had in Honk Kong in 1980 i think yours is good but would look great on a origjnal braclet


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am waiting for a citizen from india Its a plain one its similar to the one I had in Honk Kong in 1980 i think yours is good but would look great on a origjnal braclet


yeah I would have put it as a 78 just by look but the back pic would help


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey mate what's the latest on your watch chrono mate  and smeagal did you say it was today you was taking your missus for the result or tomorrow good luck anyway


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey mate what's the latest on your watch chrono mate


Nothing yet mate. It said 3-6 weeks to despatch, and it's just gone 2 weeks. Still checking my emails daily....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Nothing yet mate. It said 3-6 weeks to despatch, and it's just gone 2 weeks. Still checking my emails daily....


when does the despair come out (issues18) hehe am thinking of picking up a couple just for the dials


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Can u post a shot of the numbers on the back?





smeagal said:


> I am waiting for a citizen from india Its a plain one its similar to the one I had in Honk Kong in 1980 i think yours is good but would look great on a origjnal braclet





is that my watch said:


> yeah I would have put it as a 78 just by look but the back pic would help


Not sure how well this picture has come out. 
What strap would it have had originally Smeagal?









"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hm, numbers haven't come out too well. Pity.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Hm, numbers haven't come out too well. Pity.


How about this one?










"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> when does the despair come out (issues18) hehe am thinking of picking up a couple just for the dials


"Despair?" I'm calling it by its latin name....... Uglius Fuccus.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that reads as either 1978 or 1985


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think that reads as 1985


Which part of the number denotes the year?

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Which part of the number denotes the year?
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


it's a bit confusing the line that has 822919 if i'm reading it properly .. but does this help 

Vintage Citizen Case Backs & Watch Production Date | Sweephand's Vintage Citizen Watch Blog


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's bizarre. The numbers look like either T4-022010TA or T4-822010TA, followed by 10202113.
None of which makes any sense to the Citizen case numbering: see CITIZEN WATCH Global Network | Service & Support | Setting Instruction | English

If the number IS t4-*82*2010TA, then that may indicate 1982, but I doubt it.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Look what I just got in the mail! 








Just 18 days from ordering 
Swapped the strap to the solid bracelet


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's bizarre. The numbers look like either T4-022010TA or T4-822010TA, followed by 10202113.
> None of which makes any sense to the Citizen case numbering: see CITIZEN WATCH Global Network | Service & Support | Setting Instruction | English
> 
> If the number IS t4-*82*2010TA, then that may indicate 1982, but I doubt it.


 I was reading it as t4-8220-19ta gn-4w-s model number and the last as 10202413 ? or T4-8229-19TA


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I was reading it as t4-8220-19ta gn-4w-s model number and the last as 10202413 ? or T4-8229-19TA


Agreed, but it doesn't make sense to conventional Citizen numbering.

"*How to find Movement No.*
A case No. [A string of 4 and 6-figure number(xxxx-xxxxxx) or a string of 4 and 7 alphanemerics (xxxx-xxxxxxx)] is stamped on the case back of your watch.The string of the left 4 characters of the case No. is the movement No.Click it on the screen.The name, photo, and illustration shown on the screen may be different from your watch.The explained functions, handling method, etc. are not different, however.Note that the past models, as well as new models, are shown in the following instructions.
*Case Nos. are classified into the following two types.*
*xxxx-xxxxxx (Example) 9447-H29581
xxxx-xxxxxxx (Example) F315-K000131"*


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

This made me chuckle:

"









Seeing as the F35 cannot take off vertically (only land), that's going to really sting when the golfers see the resultant skidmarks it's going to leave on the fairway."


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Agreed, but it doesn't make sense to conventional Citizen numbering.
> 
> "*How to find Movement No.*
> A case No. [A string of 4 and 6-figure number(xxxx-xxxxxx) or a string of 4 and 7 alphanemerics (xxxx-xxxxxxx)] is stamped on the case back of your watch.The string of the left 4 characters of the case No. is the movement No.Click it on the screen.The name, photo, and illustration shown on the screen may be different from your watch.The explained functions, handling method, etc. are not different, however.Note that the past models, as well as new models, are shown in the following instructions.
> ...


the link I put up shows a set of different case back for them and how they have changed coding but it a bit hard to read ( well it Is for me lol) you might be able to work it out better


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Look what I just got in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking wonderful mate and you got yours a lot fast then me


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Look what I just got in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one!

Is time I had an auto vossie

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I want one!
> 
> Is time I had an auto vossie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


i'm going to send you a p.m mate with the next one I want from zentar lol you will love it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I found this coding that we may be able to use as a convert 

1978 52-0110 4-820789Y ( 8210A ) looks familiar


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry - tapatalk double posted 


"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Which part of the number denotes the year?
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 here I think that's where I was taking it from  normal first to numbers ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I also got a new strap for my parnis pilot


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Look what I just got in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a belting watch, you should be well chuffed.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I want one!
> 
> Is time I had an auto vossie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Quite right, it is


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> i'm going to send you a p.m mate with the next one I want from zentar lol you will love it


I think this will be my next Vostok, no date to worry about!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> What a belting watch, you should be well chuffed.


Yes, I'm very pleased with it. I was a bit concerned about the size as the vossies I had before were pretty small but this is a nice size for my wrists, also I chose one with a 22mm bracelet just so I could use the solid link I bought


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I think this will be my next Vostok, no date to worry about!


lol this is what I sent pep lol does it look familiar


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol this is what I sent pep lol does it look familiar


I'd miss the date..they both gorgeous though!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice seiko 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Morris Minor (Jun 23, 2010)

chrono555 said:


> That's bizarre. The numbers look like either T4-022010TA or T4-822010TA, followed by 10202113.
> None of which makes any sense to the Citizen case numbering: see CITIZEN WATCH Global Network | Service & Support | Setting Instruction | English
> 
> If the number IS t4-*82*2010TA, then that may indicate 1982, but I doubt it.


T4-822010 is the case number, suggests that this watch is powered by the 8200 automatic movement - is that correct? I haven't seen a model number with a 'T' at the beginning before though.

10202113 is the serial number and we can get the production date from its first three digits. But we need to know the decade the watch was made in. Without seeing the dial I would think this is from February 1981 (i.e. '*102*'). The 8200 movement was first made around 1975, but it was used for 30 or more years so it's not always easy to pin the year of production down. Have you a pic of the dial side?

Stephen


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morris Minor said:


> T4-822010 is the case number, suggests that this watch is powered by the 8200 automatic movement - is that correct? I haven't seen a model number with a 'T' at the beginning before though.
> 
> 10202113 is the serial number and we can get the production date from its first three digits. But we need to know the decade the watch was made in. Without seeing the dial I would think this is from February 1981 (i.e. '*102*'). The 8200 movement was first made around 1975, but it was used for 30 or more years so it's not always easy to pin the year of production down. Have you a pic of the dial side?
> 
> Stephen


there's a photo of the face on page 2238


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. I won this on eBay a few weeks back. It was one of those last minute bids, where you don't really look at it properly before bidding
> Then spent the shipping time wondering if I'd hate it when I saw it. In actual fact I love it and seem to be wearing it more and more. Does anyone know how I can tell how old it is? It has various numbers on the back.
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Isn't it true that Japanese watches never have 'Japan made' on the dial?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> there's a photo of the face on page 2238


yeah but it just say's japan if I remember right


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah but it just say's japan if I remember right


Swiss made.. yes?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Swiss made.. yes?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 ant they link with Seiko ?  so japan possible 

still liking it for 78 for some reason


----------



## Morris Minor (Jun 23, 2010)

sharkyfisher said:


> there's a photo of the face on page 2238


Ah, thank you  I'm not following this thread, but a ping back to my blog alerted me so I popped in to have a look.

Stephen


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol this is what I sent pep lol does it look familiar


Ha, brilliant! All a matter of colour then

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Ha, brilliant! All a matter of colour then
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


yeah don't normal like grey dials but this one caught my eye


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Morris Minor said:


> Ah, thank you  I'm not following this thread, but a ping back to my blog alerted me so I popped in to have a look.
> 
> Stephen


lol stay awhile coffee's terrible but we have great bikkies


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Morris Minor said:


> Ah, thank you  I'm not following this thread, but a ping back to my blog alerted me so I popped in to have a look.
> 
> Stephen


Thanks for popping in, Stephen. The watches that this thread is about are unbelievably horrible, but the biscuits, people and banter here is beyond wonderful.


----------



## Morris Minor (Jun 23, 2010)

is that my watch said:


> lol stay awhile coffee's terrible but we have great bikkies


Sounds good  (well the bikkies anyway!)

Stephen


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's a bit confusing the line that has 822919 if i'm reading it properly .. but does this help
> 
> Vintage Citizen Case Backs & Watch Production Date | Sweephand's Vintage Citizen Watch Blog


I'm home now - checked the back of the citizen with a loupe..
It reads

T4-822919 TA
10202413
GN-4W-S

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morris Minor said:


> T4-822010 is the case number, suggests that this watch is powered by the 8200 automatic movement - is that correct? I haven't seen a model number with a 'T' at the beginning before though.
> 
> 10202113 is the serial number and we can get the production date from its first three digits. But we need to know the decade the watch was made in. Without seeing the dial I would think this is from February 1981 (i.e. '*102*'). The 8200 movement was first made around 1975, but it was used for 30 or more years so it's not always easy to pin the year of production down. Have you a pic of the dial side?
> 
> Stephen


Hi Stephen. Help yourself to an Oreo / digestive 










"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Or a bourbon 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Or a bourbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bici jar empties very quick when bourbons are in it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Thanks for popping in, Stephen. The watches that this thread is about are unbelievably horrible, but the biscuits, people and banter here is beyond wonderful.


well the e.m one's but for the pizza and insert favourite here .............. haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> the bici jar empties very quick when bourbons are in it


Oh I've been known to do a whole double pack in one cup of tea 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am waiting for a citizen from india Its a plain one its similar to the one I had in Honk Kong in 1980 i think yours is good but would look great on a origjnal braclet


Would it have been on a metal bracelet originally?

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

These are a particular favourite of mine, but I don't get them very often now I'm not travelling to Canada very often.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> These are a particular favourite of mine, but I don't get them very often now I'm not travelling to Canada very often.


They look very nice........I'm going to Canada next week I know what I'll be eating


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> They look very nice........I'm going to Canada next week I know what I'll be eating


 pancakes and maple leaf syrup great


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh you lucky so and so blanchy, Tim Hortons and Second Cup coffee, fruit explosion muffins, The Keg for a steak and beers, enjoy yourself. Vancouver was my regular jaunt.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Oh you lucky so and so blanchy, Tim Hortons and Second Cup coffee, fruit explosion muffins, The Keg for a steak and beers, enjoy yourself. Vancouver was my regular jaunt.


 Medicine Hat was as far as I got for live firing ranges for a month back in the 80s


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Medicine Hat was as far as I got for live firing ranges for a month back in the 80s


I've been to both coasts, just not the 3,000 miles in between!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Medicine Hat was as far as I got for live firing ranges for a month back in the 80s


Never got to Canada. Got to the states a few times but their biscuits were not a patch on British ones. When we go on a jolly we get put up in hotels so it was nice to do a duty down the boat for a proper cup of tea and a biscuit. Plus we always used to drink our subsistence allowance so duties were for eating food again lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

don't you just hate it when you forget about a bid and it goes cheap  MECHANICAL OCTO WINDING SWISS MADE GENTS WATCH*IN PERFECT WORKING ORDER | eBay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't you just hate it when you forget about a bid and it goes cheap  MECHANICAL OCTO WINDING SWISS MADE GENTS WATCH*IN PERFECT WORKING ORDER | eBay


Yes this always happens to me 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes this always happens to me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol miss this one to lol  CHANCELLOR DE LUXE WATCH, SWISS MADE | eBay  not my night


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol miss this one to lol  CHANCELLOR DE LUXE WATCH, SWISS MADE | eBay  not my night


That's been re listed 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's been re listed
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah another 4 day to forget it lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't you just hate it when you forget about a bid and it goes cheap  MECHANICAL OCTO WINDING SWISS MADE GENTS WATCH*IN PERFECT WORKING ORDER | eBay


I had a look at that one earlier - didn't think it'd stay at that price lol

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I had a look at that one earlier - didn't think it'd stay at that price lol
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


yeah I thought it would go for £12 I would have had a punt if I had remember


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well it's got to £122 with 10 minutes to go  Job lot of watches. Zeno, Molnija, Imado... | eBay

went for £213


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Yay I got a tax refund today. Should cover the cost of last months credit card spree on watch parts!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yay I got a tax refund today. Should cover the cost of last months credit card spree on watch parts!


 All I ever seem to do is owe Hector almost every year yet I have always worked the measley pension i get I pay at full rate and their are people who have never worked and can go on two holdays a year Ive got to work till I am 66 to finish off my mortgage some times it seems so unfair


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

And another thing they had the cheek to say I had two jobs They dont know the differance beetween work and pension. and bourbons for breakfast dinner and supper and a few watches now and again


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> All I ever seem to do is owe Hector almost every year yet I have always worked the measley pension i get I pay at full rate and their are people who have never worked and can go on two holdays a year Ive got to work till I am 66 to finish off my mortgage some times it seems so unfair


I guess this isn't a good time to let y'all know I'm on benefits and off to Torremolinos tomorrow lol?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I guess this isn't a good time to let y'all know I'm on benefits and off to Torremolinos tomorrow lol?


 I will let you off my passport ran out 23 years ago Is that the first or second holiday


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> I will let you off my passport ran out 23 years ago Is that the first or second holiday


I'm kidding mate. I'm on benefits, but tbh I wouldn't know what to do on a holiday.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm kidding mate. I'm on benefits, but tbh I wouldn't know what to do on a holiday.


 Sorry to hear that I think you Know the ones I mean


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to wear my old Oris tomorrow Wife ordered me to go to bed going to read my book


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys and girls have a lovely day have you seen this what a stunner that I would wear in a heartbeat 

Zeppelin Meditteranee Gents Chronograph quartz watch pre owned. | eBay


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all. I won this on eBay a few weeks back. It was one of those last minute bids, where you don't really look at it properly before bidding
> Then spent the shipping time wondering if I'd hate it when I saw it. In actual fact I love it and seem to be wearing it more and more. Does anyone know how I can tell how old it is? It has various numbers on the back.
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Was that from one of the Indian sellers? Collection.watches or watchspareparts?
Been looking at Seiko 5s, hmt pilot & citizen from them


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning everyone! 
Wow, is, that's a stunner!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Wow, is, that's a stunner!


ant she just pity I have spent all my money haha but I reckon it will go quite high ?  and oh yes morning mate


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Not necessarily (bit of a daft time to end an auction) 
There's been a few where I ducked out with days to go, then the actual price didn't increase much at all in the final seconds. Annoying!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Not necessarily (bit of a daft time to end an auction)
> There's been a few where I ducked out with days to go, then the actual price didn't increase much at all in the final seconds. Annoying!


yeah always have a price In my head when I see a watch and I was hoping it was the first one I was hoping the start price would put some people of and it would go for that lol (wishful thinking) I have a thing of not paying more then a certain price lol for any watch .. I have lost a few when they have just gone past that point but it's easy to get in to a bidding war with out thinking you have to a bit clinical and say that's that  ( then go another fiver max  then o'well was not meant to be


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, very wise
There's such a lot of beauties to be had out there for not much if you're patient ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Yeah, very wise
> There's such a lot of beauties to be had out there for not much if you're patient ;-)


yeah you just have to wait there's one site I go on a lot and the start at some silly price so you put in a reasonable bid they say no thank you then sometime it get's snap up by someone grrrrr...... sometime.. they don't (it's more they don't) then you go back a couple of weeks later and they say thank you very much lol ... and sometimes they take the offer when you first ask them I book mark them one's


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I always have a few bookmarks on the go. One of the guys at the Brum gtg said he always offers people 50% and is surprised how often it works, or at least as a starting point


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do you know if I was not laughing so much I might be offend my sic was call ..... [ they were all nice looking crap ] haha crap indeed hmmmmm it's lucky that I'm well adjust person ant it that's what my shrink say's haha 

The Perfect Vintage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I always have a few bookmarks on the go. One of the guys at the Brum gtg said he always offers people 50% and is surprised how often it works, or at least as a starting point


yes I think some people put up a silly high one's so that when they take the lower one you think you had a bargain  but doing this can turn a lot of people off it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning everyone, hope you all have a fantastic day. Smeagal, how's the wife doing mate ? Hope she's feeling better. ITMW that Zeppelin is one sexy watch. I wore the cooper sbs last night, here's a picture of me wearing it with the mail train in the background.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning everyone, hope you all have a fantastic day. Smeagal, how's the wife doing mate ? Hope she's feeling better. ITMW that Zeppelin is one sexy watch. I wore the cooper sbs last night, here's a picture of me wearing it with the mail train in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah gone on me wish list mate just a tad to high for me for that one


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah gone on me wish list mate just a tad to high for me for that one


I can't recommend it enough mate. As you know I'm a big admirer of the CWC diver but at the moment they are waaaaaay out of my price range so the Cooper is a well priced alternative. It looks the same, same deep crown shoulders, the dimensions of the body are the same. It has a screw down crown and is rated to 300m. The lume is pretty good and it has a fair weight to it i.e. It doesn't feel "cheap". Overall it's a great watch and is one of the favourites in my collection. 
I've never been able to find one brand new just to find out how much they are. As you know ITMW I got mine second hand off the bay and paid £65 for it which I think for what I is a bargain. If your after one I'll keep my eyes peeled for you mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I can't recommend it enough mate. As you know I'm a big admirer of the CWC diver but at the moment they are waaaaaay out of my price range so the Cooper is a well priced alternative. It looks the same, same deep crown shoulders, the dimensions of the body are the same. It has a screw down crown and is rated to 300m. The lume is pretty good and it has a fair weight to it i.e. It doesn't feel "cheap". Overall it's a great watch and is one of the favourites in my collection.
> I've never been able to find one brand new just to find out how much they are. As you know ITMW I got mine second hand off the bay and paid £65 for it which I think for what I is a bargain. If your after one I'll keep my eyes peeled for you mate ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah would have to be deffo second hand for the price I got In mind


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah would have to be deffo second hand for the price I got In mind


Do you happen to know how much they are brand new ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Do you happen to know how much they are brand new ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


not of the top my head but I would say £100-200 maybe any ideas guys ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not of the top my head but I would say £100-200 maybe any ideas guys ?


actually I was looking at them the other day as a friend on FB was asking me(he was lurking in here lol) their website has them at £69 
Cooper Submaster PVD SAS SBS Military Divers Watch


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well is's sexy Zeppelin chrono went for £109. I bid on it but didn't win. Ah well


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Well is's sexy Zeppelin chrono went for £109. I bid on it but didn't win. Ah well


No Ohd30 never mind, you still have to make room in your collection anyway before you buy more (wink, wink) !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> actually I was looking at them the other day as a friend on FB was asking me(he was lurking in here lol) their website has them at £69
> Cooper Submaster PVD SAS SBS Military Divers Watch


I saw that and I thought nah can't be real lol looks like daddy's getting a cooper for his birthday


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Well is's sexy Zeppelin chrono went for £109. I bid on it but didn't win. Ah well


 you was not trying to steal my watch wink wink if someone was to have it I could not think of a better person if not me


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone im still wearing my vostok. This is the longest that I've worn the same watch in months lol

Its kept time within a minute over 30+ hours  









I know the nato doesn't suit it so I think a brown leather strap might look good on it.

Now I need to decide do I keep it or sell it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what do you think  Sottomarino Italia Tritium watch | eBay


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks good. Sottomarino were big on the forum a couple of years ago, lots of watch for the money. A very affordable way to get into tritium tubes (as is the MWC G10 I'm selling, incidentally ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Missed a bid whilst sorting this


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Looks good. Sottomarino were big on the forum a couple of years ago, lots of watch for the money. A very affordable way to get into tritium tubes (as is the MWC G10 I'm selling, incidentally ;-)


why does it have to be that lots of great watches are on sale at the same time lol then nothing for ages lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Missed a bid whilst sorting this


Wow!

Rocking my seiko today, on itmw's brown leather. finished work at 3..roll on!! ?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

If you have a watch with an acrylic crystal, I can recommend Polywatch to get scratches out. It took a full tube (£4) and a lot of elbow grease but gone from this:










To this










Even took out the big gouge at 1 o clock which I thought would be visible forever


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If you have a watch with an acrylic crystal, I can recommend Polywatch to get scratches out. It took a full tube (£4) and a lot of elbow grease but gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would give it a try on my g10 then all I need done is the lume


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I would give it a try on my g10 then all I need done is the lume


I have a watch being lumed as we speak. Been over in Europe for a couple of,weeks now...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have a watch being lumed as we speak. Been over in Europe for a couple of,weeks now...


 there is a kit you can buy for 20 quid


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Was biding for a job lot from Slovinia but lost out


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Was biding for a job lot from Slovinia but lost out


which one was that.. I saw a couple but out side the uk puts me off (lol don't know why )


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Smeagal, love the big one at the left of your collection and cool case! Most you see only fit a few watches in
Mike - good job on that crystal! Yes, polywatch is the biz. I used to use toothpaste, no comparison


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I would give it a try on my g10 then all I need done is the lume


T-cut works well on small scratches and scuffs, but never had any damage as severe as that


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Smeagal, love the big one at the left of your collection and cool case! Most you see only fit a few watches in
> Mike - good job on that crystal! Yes, polywatch is the biz. I used to use toothpaste, no comparison


 Case £30 or rather 29.99 free postage only took 4Days


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

What I did nt get £36 all in


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> What I did nt get £36 all in


yeah saw that their was 1 mech the rest quartz but I did like the kenzio and the black one in the case was nice and the one with the crown guard was ok to lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

also mate how did the test go for the missus mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> also mate how did the test go for the missus mate


 Just back from the chemist getting her medication blood tests were a lot better doc phoned this afternoon just making myself a coffee and have half a dozen bourbons


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just back from the chemist getting her medication blood tests were a lot better doc phoned this afternoon just making myself a coffee and have half a dozen bourbons


Good news mate, nice one 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Wearing the bagel today but might have a swap to something else before work tonight ;-)










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad to hear she is getting better mate. And lucky you getting bourbons, I am duty today so all I get is Naafi threes again lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm in my mother's and have just milled the bourbons. .










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I am getting jealous with all these bourbon posts lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Smeagal, love the big one at the left of your collection and cool case! Most you see only fit a few watches in
> Mike - good job on that crystal! Yes, polywatch is the biz. I used to use toothpaste, no comparison


I started with toothpaste but the damage was too severe. I am amazed at the results, it looks almost as good as new


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just back from the chemist getting her medication blood tests were a lot better doc phoned this afternoon just making myself a coffee and have half a dozen bourbons


good good mate glad to hear it


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Was that from one of the Indian sellers? Collection.watches or watchspareparts?
> Been looking at Seiko 5s, hmt pilot & citizen from them


It was from India - but it was from bobycash. Very happy with it. Would recommend them.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry ITMW - only just seen yesterday's PM. I've just replied. 


"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Borrowed pic from Facebook.

Issue 20 Brazilian army.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally got round to fitting the leather deployment on my Parnis, now discovered it keeps stopping and won't wind 








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Finally got round to fitting the leather deployment on my Parnis, now discovered it keeps stopping and won't wind
> View attachment 1623079
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Ah......that's annoying. It's nice to look at tho lol

I'm a fan of the black case - tan strap look.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Borrowed pic from Facebook.
> 
> Issue 20 Brazilian army.
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 looks like a watch they would sell in a cheap gift shop nasty


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, the Brazilian military certainly seem to have done things a bit differently, if that's anything to go by, lol
Googling in Portuguese isn't shedding any light either


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Borrowed pic from Facebook.
> 
> Issue 20 Brazilian army.
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


How far in front are they now. 10 weeks? I'm sure issue 15 went on sale Today. Seems like they're trying to put people off continuing the subscription as soon as possible.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> looks like a watch they would sell in a cheap gift shop nasty


Ill popover in my local cheap gift shop and see if they have one 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Well, the Brazilian military certainly seem to have done things a bit differently, if that's anything to go by, lol
> Googling in Portuguese isn't shedding any light either












This, again from Facebook.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Oops brain in reverse


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the only one I'm considering as a watch is this one ..

Issue 19 will be the US Navy Diver. 



I might buy a couple of 18 for there dials thou


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers for the pic, Airfixer!
Orient have made a better job of the Brazilian in this new Bambino model FER24009W0. People have posted their pics of the silver cased version (slightly diff serial number), but this was the best pic I could find


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Cheers for the pic, Airfixer!
> Orient have made a better job of the Brazilian in this new Bambino model FER24009W0. People have posted their pics of the silver cased version (slightly diff serial number), but this was the best pic I could find
> View attachment 1623143


That is nice - I'd personally prefer it in a silver case. Lovely dial 

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hm, nothing grabbing me from the EM collection so far. Also beginning to wonder why there are no female mil watches, there must have been some.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

It is, isn't it? 
The gold is on eBay for £76, silver white dial from £100, cream dial from £105.
I'm a sucker for dressyish practical watches


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Today I are mostly bin wearing my Ricoh 

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Just waiting for my van to be washed and then I'm off to Stafford. Have a good night everyone 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just waiting for my van to be washed and then I'm off to Stafford. Have a good night everyone
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


now if they had lume the markers that would have been a wow pic mate


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Hm, nothing grabbing me from the EM collection so far. Also beginning to wonder why there are no female mil watches, there must have been some.


I think the reason why there are no female military watches is that women only made up a small percentage of the armed forces until recently. With more jobs in the armed forces becoming open to women (including submarines - not mine though) it probably wont be long untill someone comes up with the idea of making a womens military watch.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I think the reason why there are no female military watches is that women only made up a small percentage of the armed forces until recently. With more jobs in the armed forces becoming open to women (including submarines - not mine though) it probably wont be long untill someone comes up with the idea of making a womens military watch.


I suspect it would be nurses watches mainly.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Ypu would be suprised at the number of women in different jobs in the armed forces, not just nursisng. From my experience they tend towards the admin type jobs but I have come across more than a few women engineers in my time.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

My mother and my aunt were both flight sergeants in the RAF during WW2, and my mother in law and her sister were in the WRNS, but on balance, I doubt they had specific women's military watches. That's why I suspect the only military watches tailored for women would be nurses, as there is a type of watch for nursing.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the only one I'm considering as a watch is this one ..
> 
> Issue 19 will be the US Navy Diver.
> 
> ...


I do like this, as I also liked the Israeli diver, but in the packet the Israeli case looked so garish I gave it a miss. If a brushed finish means steel case, then more brushed finish please EM.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I do like this, as I also liked the Israeli diver, but in the packet the Israeli case looked so garish I gave it a miss. If a brushed finish means steel case, then more brushed finish please EM.


I can't get up to my shop that sells them till Monday mate do you want me to see if he has any left then mate ?


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> It was from India - but it was from bobycash. Very happy with it. Would recommend them.
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Thanks airfixer will take a look


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not keen only of the recent EMs, any recommendations for budget watches to expand a small collection. Would like a waterproof diver style for daily wear.
Still keen on a soki diver, maybe bagelsport....
Currently have Timex s/s chrono, em pizza, archive.
Thanks


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all missed out on a few items on ebay yesterday and got fed up cat got me up early this morning,I dont even know if going out today will see how it goes later


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can't get up to my shop that sells them till Monday mate do you want me to see if he has any left then mate ?


Thanks for the offer itmw, but the Yankee diver isn't out yet for a couple of weeks, I'll remember your kind offer when it's due. Cheers


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Not keen only of the recent EMs, any recommendations for budget watches to expand a small collection. Would like a waterproof diver style for daily wear.
> Still keen on a soki diver, maybe bagelsport....
> Currently have Timex s/s chrono, em pizza, archive.
> Thanks


Morning jon, have a look at the Parnis homages, there's a number of online sellers, and eBay stores, and satisfied buyers on this thread.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks for the offer itmw, but the Yankee diver isn't out yet for a couple of weeks, I'll remember your kind offer when it's due. Cheers


yeah just say so when the time comes I will be going to get that one for sure  and I just have decide I am going to get two despairs for the dials (annoys me in a way because I would not want them to have high sales on that one or they might do it again ..noooooo ) I'm just hoping they are the same size


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning all missed out on a few items on ebay yesterday and got fed up cat got me up early this morning,I dont even know if going out today will see how it goes later


yeah I got my eye on two then if they come good I'm skint and I think I will have to save lol


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

This morning my Issue 5 came. 
Watch is perfect. Very surprised it's on a real leather strap.
However, reading the magazine, it states that it has a sweep second hand. Mine ticks.
Anyone have a sweep second hand?
Also only has lume on the hands and not as stated on the hour markers.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Not keen only of the recent EMs, any recommendations for budget watches to expand a small collection. Would like a waterproof diver style for daily wear.
> Still keen on a soki diver, maybe bagelsport....
> Currently have Timex s/s chrono, em pizza, archive.
> Thanks


I would recommend either of those but doubt they will be waterproof. If you can stretch a little a Seiko SNZF or SNZH would be great and often appear in Amazon warehouse deals for less than £75


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Would like a waterproof diver style for daily wear.
> Thanks


I would have said this casio I pick it when it was on sale and I had a voucher as well so I paid a £5 for it now argos has put it back up to £30 but if they do it again at the £14.99 mark if so I say grab it mate I have took it swimming and everything a still looks new it's got to be a couple of year old now 
or for that matter a mdv 1054


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> This morning my Issue 5 came.
> Watch is perfect. Very surprised it's on a real leather strap.
> However, reading the magazine, it states that it has a sweep second hand. Mine ticks.
> Anyone have a sweep second hand?
> Also only has lume on the hands and not as stated on the hour markers.


All the EM watches are quartz rob..All but very very expensive quartz watches tick rather than sweep..you need an auto or mechanical wind watch for sweep. .These come at all price points

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

pepperami said:


> All the EM watches are quartz rob..All but very very expensive quartz watches tick rather than sweep..you need an auto or mechanical wind watch for sweep. .These come at all price points
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


This I know but.......


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> This morning my Issue 5 came.
> Watch is perfect. Very surprised it's on a real leather strap.
> However, reading the magazine, it states that it has a sweep second hand. Mine ticks.
> Anyone have a sweep second hand?
> Also only has lume on the hands and not as stated on the hour markers.


I can't remember about the second hand it came of that fast lol  the lume should be on the marker mine did but that was from the first run they had so ?  I got a small lcd torch and sat it on the watch crystal to activate it when I had it and it works better the dark it is


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> This I know but.......


 watches in that era would have sweep hands as they were mechanical


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would have said this casio I pick it when it was on sale and I had a voucher as well so I paid a £5 for it now argos has put it back up to £30 but if they do it again at the £14.99 mark if so I say grab it mate I have took it swimming and everything a still looks new it's got to be a couple of year old now
> or for that matter a mdv 1054


Thx for reply yes missed out in that will keep a look out for it again.
Have also seen casio mdv 105 I think from USA on eBay for a bit more.
Can you change the strap on the Argos one?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> This I know but.......


is it me or does that pic not look right where is my issue 5 back in a bit lol


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

smeagal said:


> watches in that era would have sweep hands as they were mechanical


Sure, but that image is showing what the included homage watch has as features.
Still a nice looking watch but I love lume  .
Might take the second hand off too.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Thx for reply yes missed out in that will keep a look out for it again.
> Have also seen casio mdv 105 I think from USA on eBay for a bit more.
> Can you change the strap on the Argos one?


you have got several different style of that casio model 106 ..102 mine 1054 ( 1054 --102 difference no fishy lol) but I like the double crown of the 1054  you could get one around the £40 quid mark if you look in the right places


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you can get a gliding second hand on some quartz watches. I have a wall clock that has one .. but I ant seen many thou


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is it me or does that pic not look right where is my issue 5 back in a bit lol


 Original had no features with second hand they got it wrong again thats why itmw took off second hand


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Original had no features with second hand they got it wrong again thats why itmw took off second hand


 I was the first to take it off t.o.w was the first to bring it up in chat I was thinking of it so when t.o.w said it I thought why the hell not lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all. Today's watch and biccy 

Have a good day!










"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> watches in that era would have sweep hands as they were mechanical


Sweep means a second hand that covers the entire face of the watch, as opposed to a subdial. So it does have a sweep hand.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you can get a gliding second hand on some quartz watches. I have a wall clock that has one .. but I ant seen many thou


It's called a quartz micro stepper and is quite common on some... Niche interest watches. My wall clock used to do it, it is mesmerising!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Sweep means a second hand that covers the entire face of the watch, as opposed to a subdial. So it does have a sweep hand.


yes it does I think what they mean does it glide around or does it tick around


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It's called a quartz micro stepper and is quite common on some... Niche interest watches. My wall clock used to do it, it is mesmerising!


morning mate  one of the reason I bought it was just bit more ... different you know what I mean seem all most .. lol can't describe it haha


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, Israeli Commando/Commander is back. As well as not being able to decide what the watch is called, EM (or rather their shell company 'Wave creations', tax dodge anyone?) can't decide on what my name is,mor how to spell Israel.

Problem solved though, so all is well!










Edit on a proper strap


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> This I know but.......


Roberto, one thing you have to bear in mind is that the literature EM puts out rarely matches what they release. This has been a constant source of disappointment, in that we expect something in advance and when it does get released it's totally different to what we were expecting.
You get used to it with EM. Take their literature's details with a pinch of salt the size of the Utah Salt Plains.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I continuously look at this watch on adverts. . €500 is way beyond me but I'd love to own it..what you all think of it?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

PS, regardless of the technical term, when something is sold as coming with a centre second sweep hand, the word "sweep" implies that it is of the smooth, single rotation variety, ie not a second hand that stops on every second. 
That is what the public perceives "sweep" as meaning, and that is what it is sold on the basis of, not on some technical term that there isn't a subdial.

PPS Mike, I've got one of those sweep wall clocks. It came from TK Maxx and originally had a conventional second hand that stops on every second, but by god is it loud in the confines of an empty kitchen. Was like a bloody deathwatch beetle.
Went back to TK and bought a similar model with a sweep hand and swapped the movements over.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I continuously look at this watch on adverts. . €500 is way beyond me but I'd love to own it..what you all think of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like zodiacs but that sorry it's a bit meh lol sorry mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

has anyone seen rebirth-of-cool's new archives?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> has anyone seen rebirth-of-cool's new archives?
> 
> View attachment 1623812


hello darling  your coming home with me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well don't you just hate it when furniture wins in a fight lol been repairing the old folks chest of drawers the bottom was falling out of them and the top one and bottom one was jamming the runner is playing up well long story short I undid the two screws and It would not come out so I give it some Wellie it came out alright.. straight in to my face lol and bust me in my lip well lets say there were a few words spoken lol ) well now I got a lovely split lip and a bent runner well I had to get my own back on it haha


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> This I know but.......


Read the bit bottom left, the details are of what the 'original' would have had. Not what the one in your hand has. Wish Vs Reality.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well don't you just hate it when furniture wins in a fight lol been repairing the old folks chest of drawers the bottom was falling out of them and the top one and bottom one was jamming the runner is playing up well long story short I undid the two screws and It would not come out so I give it some Wellie it came out alright.. straight in to my face lol and bust me in my lip well lets say there were a few words spoken lol ) well now I got a lovely split lip and a bent runner well I had to get my own back on it haha


Stick to fixing watches. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hello darling  your coming home with me


Mmm. Nice crown. Are they chrome or steel?


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

David Church said:


> Read the bit bottom left, the details are of what the 'original' would have had. Not what the one in your hand has. Wish Vs Reality.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Not according to top left.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

rob3rto said:


> This morning my Issue 5 came.
> Watch is perfect. Very surprised it's on a real leather strap.
> However, reading the magazine, it states that it has a sweep second hand. Mine ticks.
> Anyone have a sweep second hand?
> Also only has lume on the hands and not as stated on the hour markers.


All of the Military Watch Collection watches are quartz. However some people use 'sweep seconds' to describe a normal centrally mounted second as opposed to a small sub dial seconds hands. This is the older meaning of the phrase 'sweep seconds' presumably from a time when all watches were mechanical and swept.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Stick to fixing watches.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I'm normal good with furniture I had a twisted runner that had jammed I have had to jury-rig It seem to work ok  now lol let's see if I can do that with the bent one lol .. glad o took my new vossie off to do it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Mmm. Nice crown. Are they chrome or steel?


well the others are at a guess so I would hope the same for these


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well the others are at a guess so I would hope the same for these


No, I think they're plated. The case is plated for def.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hello darling  your coming home with me


That's a nice chatup line, IS, but I think Sharky's missus might be a bit miffed....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, I think they're plated. The case is plated for def.


cool thanks  but I don't know why mine never pitted like yours did ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> cool thanks  but I don't know why mine never pitted like yours did ?


Could've been a bad plating day of the batch. One or two bad ones out of a batch of hundreds isn't bad.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's a nice chatup line, IS, but I think Sharky's missus might be a bit miffed....


 well it was worth a shot he has got some nice watches hehe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's a nice chatup line, IS, but I think Sharky's missus might be a bit miffed....


I don't think she'd be too bothered as long as I take all my watches with me lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Could've been a bad plating day of the batch. One or two bad ones out of a batch of hundreds isn't bad.


 true mate true I'm more then happy with mine


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Not according to top left.


They are good at pulling the wool over peoples eyes, "many" not "all". 
If there's one of these diagrams that accurately describes the supplied watch I'll eat my hat.
(please note: "eat my hat" is a well known phrase or saying that doesn't actually mean I have to eat anything, especially not a hat, when I am proved to be wrong)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you have got several different style of that casio model 106 ..102 mine 1054 ( 1054 --102 difference no fishy lol) but I like the double crown of the 1054  you could get one around the £40 quid mark if you look in the right places


would you know where those places are itmw? Linky pls if possible........thx


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

On a good note today,

bluesky537 replied to my mail regarding the faulty Parnis Aviator asking if I can send it back. 
No real instructions but he seems to be willing to refund or exchange even though its more than 7 days since receipt.
Thing is I think I fixed it. :think:
I took a look under the hood while at work and discovered the screw holding the barrel click was missing. The click had rotated too far and jammed the barrel completely stopping it from being wound either by hand or rotor, the rotor was just idling.
I took it out, storing it and its 1mm spring, so i could maybe put a screw in later. 
I expected it wouldn't work at all but oddly the watch now winds and runs perfectly. been going 16 hours now, just waiting for it to run down to see if it will autowind

Quiz, what do I do
a) leave working well alone. tell Bluesky I had it fixed and hope the missing screw doesn't re-appear, jammed in something important. Free but risky
b) put the loose bits back in the watch. pack it up and send it back to Hong Kong, cost of shipping that I might never get back. but will get a working watch
c) get it fixed here, hope the screw really is missing. possibly costly repair which might go wrong again.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> would you know where those places are itmw? Linky pls if possible........thx


 funnily enough here is a good place to start I snag mine of a fellow wus and mwc thread member kev ( wonder how he is been awhile since last on must send him a p.m I think  you some times see then on the sales forum here the link to sales forum Watches - Private sellers and Sponsors very occasionally on the bay some time places like cash converts and that sort of place I will have a look later on the bay for you mate and send any decent links I find via p.m mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> On a good note today,
> 
> bluesky537 replied to my mail regarding the faulty Parnis Aviator asking if I can send it back.
> No real instructions but he seems to be willing to refund or exchange even though its more than 7 days since receipt.
> ...


that is exactly what happened to my portuguese pr, except I couldn't find the spring, it all works without it but I think we decided the click works a ratchet under the main spring that stops it over winding so in the end I sent mine back!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been out all day got these two up at the barras market £15 for the camy and £7 for the mido automatic


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that is exactly what happened to my portuguese pr, except I couldn't find the spring, it all works without it but I think we decided the click works a ratchet under the main spring that stops it over winding so in the end I sent mine back!


The click only stops the gear going backwards.
Over winding is stopped by a tricky little reversed end on the main spring in place of a fixed hook. As the spring is wound it gets smaller inside the barrel and the end unhooks from the outside of the barrel and stops the spring winding up more that a set amount.
I need to see if it will wind automatically. 
Now that it seems to be working will he accept the watch back as faulty?
I'm going to look at the return costs anyway.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been out all day got these two up at the barras market £15 for the camy and £7 for the mido automatic


like those


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been out all day got these two up at the barras market £15 for the camy and £7 for the mido automatic


Very nice 
I like the Mido.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> like those


 the mido says Millers ltd Celyon wonder what the history is


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> the mido says Millers ltd Celyon wonder what the history is


I have been looking at them on the bay but I ant got round to checking in to them yet


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

but it's got to be pre 1972 ant it ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> but it's got to be pre 1972 ant it ?


 Looks like a late 50s or 60s watch I could be wrong


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Looks like a late 50s or 60s watch I could be wrong


 well when did Ceylon become sri-lanka ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well when did Ceylon become sri-lanka ?


 It was still celyon in1981 landed in Columbo


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It was still celyon in1981 landed in Columbo


is there any writing under the six ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Made in Switzerland plus the back


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol well I was barking up the wrong tree there then lol ? don't know then mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

according to wiki mido sa Was a luxury watch firm who made the first self winding watches in 1913 Now part of the swatch group as is omega


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like I won a watch Ones in good condition go for a few bob mine looks like 1930s or 40s not bad for £7.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> the mido says Millers ltd Celyon wonder what the history is


If it had been engraved I'd have said it was a company retirement gift.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

It just says millers ltd Celyon under multifort


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It just says millers ltd Celyon under multifort


I've found a reference to a Millars department store in Columbo selling Watches clocks and jewelry. 
http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=millers ltd ceylon&f=false

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> I've found a reference to a Millars department store in Columbo selling Watches clocks and jewelry.
> http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=millers ltd ceylon&f=false
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Very interesting thanks for that ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm keeping an eye open for some of the watches I used to have as a teenager including the Casio Twin Graph and the Casio 103-201A, the prices of any that are in even remotely wearable condition is amazing
There's one 103-201A that he's asking $1600.00. It's boxed and mint but £1000?
He's even trailing it as the Blue Thunder watch, which it isn't. That was the AA-85, the lettering on the edge was rotated.
Rant over. Just pissed that I dumped something that was worth a few pence in its worn state that's now going for 25 times what I paid for it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys/girls hope we are all having a nice lie in this morning well I will be fighting the furniture again today lol so I think I will wear an old boctok with a flake dial lol... hey pep mate got the ruskie yesterday mate look good and seem to be ok don't want to say to much and jinks it lol.. but am very happy with it when my borrowed camera get's back to me I will put up some shots mate


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. No lie in for me unfortunately busy at work. We are working towards where we move onboard and start sleeping on the sub. For those of you that are jealous of my job I found a photo of our sleeping quarters










The beds are so small if I lie full length I can touch the top and bottom at the same time and there is not enough space to read a hardback book in bed.

Wearing the vossie again today


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. No lie in for me unfortunately busy at work. We are working towards where we move onboard and start sleeping on the sub. For those of you that are jealous of my job I found a photo of our sleeping quarters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I take it is bed belts to strap you in in bad weather when surfaced reminds me of g deck on the Norland in the south Atlantic in 82 and the bunks were not much better


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning all. I was planning a lie in as I've been up half the night with the galloping trots ! No such luck though I rolled over in my sleep and elbowed the wife in the head, needless to say she was not best pleased ! 
Bought this the other day. Not sure if it works correctly but I remember my dad having one similar when I was little. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121423400033

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. No lie in for me unfortunately busy at work. We are working towards where we move onboard and start sleeping on the sub. For those of you that are jealous of my job I found a photo of our sleeping quarters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks quite snug mate though I doubt that I'd find it very comfy what with being 6' 2" 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning all. I was planning a lie in as I've been up half the night with the galloping trots ! No such luck though I rolled over in my sleep and elbowed the wife in the head, needless to say she was not best pleased !
> Bought this the other day. Not sure if it works correctly but I remember my dad having one similar when I was little.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121423400033
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


are you going to still have a bid on that lot we talk about it's at £14 at the minute it's still a fair price if not let me now I could still be tempted to have a go I was only leaving it because I did not want to bid against you mate ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> are you going to still have a bid on that lot we talk about it's at £14 at the minute it's still a fair price if not let me now I could still be tempted to have a go I was only leaving it because I did not want to bid against you mate ?


No go for it mate, with the money I've got left something else has taken my fancy ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No go for it mate, with the money I've got left something else has taken my fancy ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


cheer's bud lol I will have to fine some more money lol got another one that's being bid on lol now... I want them both haha  o well no costa coffee's for me for the next week


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning. Not worn this for a while but off to the pub for a carvery then watching Formula 1 so...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning. Not worn this for a while but off to the pub for a carvery then watching Formula 1 so...


Rush, my favourite film of last year. The portrayal of Nikki Lauda by Daniel Brühl was simply amazing.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Its a nice day up here going out to do the garden soon bidding on one watching another,we wil lsee what happens tonight


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That looks quite snug mate though I doubt that I'd find it very comfy what with being 6' 2"
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Well I am 6'1" and I fit. If you are short then you are at an advantage. You get used to walking around in a stooped over way soon enough though


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Well I am 6'1" and I fit. If you are short then you are at an advantage. You get used to walking around in a stooped over way soon enough though


 Two of my favourite films of all time were both German Das Boot and Cross of Iron


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Rush, my favourite film of last year. The portrayal of Nikki Lauda by Daniel Brühl was simply amazing.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm gonna watch it again after the F1..love that movie. .did you see the documentary that was realised around the time of the movie?. .great story!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Well I am 6'1" and I fit. If you are short then you are at an advantage. You get used to walking around in a stooped over way soon enough though


 I am 5'7 and a half got to wear Tom Crousse shoes to be like Jack Reacher


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. No lie in for me unfortunately busy at work. We are working towards where we move onboard and start sleeping on the sub. For those of you that are jealous of my job I found a photo of our sleeping quarters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be worse - I watched a programme on USS Kentucky a few weeks ago, and many guys have to sleep in the spaces between the missiles. Problem is, that's the spares storage area so they get woken up whenever spares are needed.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Two of my favourite films of all time were both German *Das Boot * and Cross of Iron


Agree. _Das Boot_ was fantastic.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Has anyone "upgraded" their italian diver watch with a sandwich dial from Getat?

I'm tempted. First I was contemplating buying case, movement, dial etc from him but not sure. 

Any opinions?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Has anyone "upgraded" their italian diver watch with a sandwich dial from Getat?
> 
> I'm tempted. First I was contemplating buying case, movement, dial etc from him but not sure.
> 
> Any opinions?


 to be honest mate I don't think the case is worth doing that the case is base metal or something we ant sure so can't see it lasting.. but I have though of buying the parts from manbush to build my own


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest mate I don't think the case is worth doing that the case is base metal or something we ant sure so can't see it lasting.. but I have though of buying the parts from manbush to build my own


Yeah, think you are right. 
Always wanted to custom assemble my own watch. 
Just who to get the parts from that delivers reliably to UK.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest mate I don't think the case is worth doing that the case is base metal or something we ant sure so can't see it lasting.. but I have though of buying the parts from manbush to build my own


How was the box on the vossie . I was tempted to to open the parcel to take a look at it but thought better 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> Has anyone "upgraded" their italian diver watch with a sandwich dial from Getat?
> 
> I'm tempted. First I was contemplating buying case, movement, dial etc from him but not sure.
> 
> Any opinions?


Forget it. The Pizza or Archive watches dial are very thin and Getat's sandwich dials are 1mm thick, meaning the spindle for the hands isn't long enough to poke through.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Forget it. The Pizza or Archive watches dial are very thin and Getat's sandwich dials are 1mm thick, meaning the spindle for the hands isn't long enough to poke through.


Ok, thanks. Definitely scraps that idea.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How was the box on the vossie . I was tempted to to open the parcel to take a look at it but thought better
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol well bugger look like a steam roller had gone over it haha and am afraid to say it looks like it's running fast to  .... ( cosmetic it looks great thou ) haha how's your going and I think it's zentar next time they delivery in two weeks and are about the same price .... hey rob I would use manbush for part's as I have heard good things about them


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> Ok, thanks. Definitely scraps that idea.


To be honest, if you want an Italian Diver ie Panerai Luminor lookalike, the only place that does them is Getat and he doesn't sell the movement for it separately.

If you want an MM, ie the watch with a subdial for seconds, you can buy them from Getat, Manbush and Parnis and you can buy the movement separately. It's just that its not the same style as the Pizza/Archive ie issue 5.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> To be honest, if you want an Italian Diver ie Panerai Luminor lookalike, the only place that does them is Getat and he doesn't sell the movement for it separately.
> 
> If you want an MM, ie the watch with a subdial for seconds, you can buy them from Getat, Manbush and Parnis and you can buy the movement separately. It's just that its not the same style as the Pizza/Archive ie issue 5.


Cheers. Still deciding on style. Too many thats why I bought Eaglemoss and Archive. Disappointed at lack of lume so will sell on and get a decent homage or assemble my own bit by bit.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol well bugger look like a steam roller had gone over it haha and am afraid to say it looks like it's running fast to  .... ( cosmetic it looks great thou ) haha how's your going and I think it's zentar next time they delivery in two weeks and are about the same price .... hey rob I would use manbush for part's as I have heard good things about them


Mines running fine..It too 5 weeks for zenitar to deliver to me in the past..might get to the UK quicker

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Cheers. Still deciding on style. Too many thats why I bought Eaglemoss and Archive. Disappointed at lack of lume so will sell on and get a decent homage or assemble my own bit by bit.


still surprise as the lume on my pizza has great lume I wonder if they left it off the re-issue to save money ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> Cheers. Still deciding on style. Too many thats why I bought Eaglemoss and Archive. Disappointed at lack of lume so will sell on and get a decent homage or assemble my own bit by bit.


It's not that difficult. There are basically just 3 styles.

Basic Luminor........................................................MM style........................................Radiomir style

ie Archive/Pizza/Getat.........................................Getat/Parnis/Manbus.......................Getat/Parnis/Manbus.










EM's Pizza, issue 5, was basically a Radiomir style case with a Luminor's dial. A frankenstein.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> still surprise as the lume on my pizza has great lume I wonder if they left it off the re-issue to save money ?


Hmmm


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's not that difficult. There are basically just 3 styles.
> 
> Basic Luminor........................................................MM style........................................Radiomir style
> 
> ...


I like the one with the second hand at 9.
What strap is even more difficult. Has to be a Pre-V buckle not oversize or standard. Dark brown but what finish.

Wish there was somewhere to go in London to see styles of leather. Used to be someone at Camden market but havent been in ages.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's not that difficult. There are basically just 3 styles.
> 
> Basic Luminor........................................................MM style........................................Radiomir style
> 
> ...


I really don't like the sub-dial at the nine I like them at the six thou


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Hmmm


Yeah the lume is nice on the pizza..an old pic of mine










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> I like the one with the second hand at 9.
> What strap is even more difficult. Has to be a Pre-V buckle not oversize or standard. Dark brown but what finish.
> 
> Wish there was somewhere to go in London to see styles of leather. Used to be someone at Camden market but havent been in ages.


The 9 o'clock subdial makes it an MM (Marina Militaire) style, and you can get those from Getat, Manbush and Parnis. These are the most common of the Luminor homages.

Straps are the easy bit, you can get them on ebay. Just google 24mm straps and you're bound to find one you like.
I know you can buy pre-v buckles from Getat, and poss Manbush and Parnis. Usually these are 2-part, so you just cut the buckle off the ebay strap and install your own.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> I like the one with the second hand at 9.
> What strap is even more difficult. Has to be a Pre-V buckle not oversize or standard. Dark brown but what finish.
> 
> Wish there was somewhere to go in London to see styles of leather. Used to be someone at Camden market but havent been in ages.


There still is a couple of good leather sellers at Camden. I was there a few weeks back, looking at straps. I couldnt see what I was looking for, so the guy let me choose the leather I wanted, described how I wanted it to look - he measured my wrist & the watch and made it for me while I waited


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah the lume is nice on the pizza..an old pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The re-isuues arent lumed as our originals are?


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> There still is a couple of good leather sellers at Camden. I was there a few weeks back, looking at straps. I couldnt see what I was looking for, so the guy let me choose the leather I wanted, described how I wanted it to look - he measured my wrist & the watch and made it for me while I waited


Hey thanks. Looks like I need to get reacquainted with Camden. 
Had a mate who did leather belts out of the old Smithfield place but lost touch after he moved. Would have been ideal for me.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The re-isuues arent lumed as our originals are?


I think rob and itmy were suggesting this yes?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah the lume is nice on the pizza..an old pic of mine
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


This is mine with 20 seconds of 300 lumen torch.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> This is mine with 20 seconds of 300 lumen torch.


The numbers are lumed on mine. .how bizzare

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The numbers are lumed on mine. .how bizzare
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


At least the Archive is lumed all be it weak.

Oh well. Thats all the more reason to buy one from Getat. Wonder what the import duty etc will be on $150 ish.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The re-isuues arent lumed as our originals are?


well mine's a first issue has great lume.. where's robs is we shall assume a re-issue has non so at a guess quite possible with e.m at the helm very likely


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> At least the Archive is lumed all be it weak.
> 
> Oh well. Thats all the more reason to buy one from Getat. Wonder what the import duty etc will be on $150 ish.


I'll let you know sometime in the next few weeks.:-d
I'm waiting for mine to arrive, which came in at $144 / £83 all in.
Expecting to get stung by the tax man, and setting aside VAT at 20% = £15 + an admin fee of about £13.


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think rob and itmy were suggesting this yes?


Now I think about it - I dont think any of the EM dials have been lumed since the Goalie, have they?


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Now this is lume.

10 seconds in the sun and was still glowing 30 mins later.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

If you want a decent leather strap I can recommend Steve at steveostraps. I got a custom one off for him for my U1 and I think it was less than £25


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

all this talk of watches is making me hungry but sadly no biscuits so I just knocked up a chocolate cake ;-)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Back at work at the moment but i pinched some choc orange digestives out of the cupboard at home to keep me going lol


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Small update:

Dug this out of storage....










Hooked it up to a 12v booster pack and held the Italian diver up in front of it. 3400 lumens for 20 seconds.

If you cup your hand around the watch you can just see the numbers glowing. Not enough to show up on a pic though.

Still not impressed/happy but the watch looks nice. 

Once I have my Getat, I'll give it to my brother.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> If you want a decent leather strap I can recommend Steve at steveostraps. I got a custom one off for him for my U1 and I think it was less than £25


Looks like his website is down. Just a blank white page for me.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I don't like the bay it's being mean to me today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Looks like his website is down. Just a blank white page for me.


 try this I think it's the one u.w.m meant I think ? 

a link would help would it not duh 

http://www.steveostraps.com/


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> try this I think it's the one u.w.m meant I think ?
> 
> a link would help would it not duh
> 
> http://www.steveostraps.com/


Thats the one I googled and tried. 
Big blank page on Opera and Opera mini. I'll d/l Chrome and try again.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Thats the one I googled and tried.
> Big blank page on Opera and Opera mini. I'll d/l Chrome and try again.


working fine for me ?  just check it again


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> working fine for me ?  just check it again


Yup, same thing on chrome.

Gives a white page I can scroll up down left and right.
Cant figure out screenshot on galaxy s3 or i'd show you.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

I can see his facebook page ok so I know what the straps look like [DROOL]


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Yup, same thing on chrome.
> 
> Gives a white page I can scroll up down left and right.
> Cant figure out screenshot on galaxy s3 or i'd show you.


well I'm on the p.c so maybe that's it but it's working fine on it


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Could be but never seen a site behave like that if its not mobile compatible.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Switched over to "Desktop" agent and its working now


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> try this I think it's the one u.w.m meant I think ?  a link would help would it not duh Steveo Straps | Handcrafted Leather Watch Straps


Sorry, I am on the works computer and that site is blocked for some strange reason so I cant post links.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Sorry, I am on the works computer and that site is blocked for some strange reason so I cant post links.


could be the link mate I though I had put it in my comment but when the comment pop up no link I had to edit mine and try again then it work the second time so ? as a friend of mine say's weird sh*t happens haha lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Garden done and weeding path and driveway will watch or listen to footy later can only pray for a Scotland result


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Guys, you might want to check out this vintage style Military divers watch quick, looks great for £50 BIN.

MWC Royal Navy Style Divers Watch (300m, Screw-Down Crown) | eBay









It's quartz by the way but it's bloody nice looking...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Guys, you might want to check out this vintage style Military divers watch quick, looks great for £50 BIN.
> 
> MWC Royal Navy Style Divers Watch (300m, Screw-Down Crown) | eBay
> 
> ...


 Looks good but not original mwc watches dont get issued to RN If I had spare cash I would buy it, did not read it properly sorry (style)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

bloody bay grrrr  not my day


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bloody bay grrrr  not my day


Me neither mate, I just got gazumped with about 4 seconds to go :-(

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bloody bay grrrr  not my day


 Not my day either


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Me neither mate, I just got gazumped with about 4 seconds to go :-(
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I got guzump twice.. missed out last bid on one and one that double my max bid with half hour to still go


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I just went out to howl at the moon being a full moon and all  I should of realize not to bother bidding tonite


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Watching Scotland 1-0 could do better but remember its germany


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

£2.70 for watch hands for me to mess around with thats my sum and total for this week Scotland were not to bad although they lost 2-1


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Very bad day on ebay today lol

Ive bought a few vits over the last few days. I got a new case opener, loupe glasses and a few watches


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Very bad day on ebay today lol
> 
> Ive bought a few vits over the last few days. I got a new case opener, loupe glasses and a few watches


 I am still waiting for two from India could be anytime and one that I will give to my daughter i was to quick off the mark and read the details after I won lucky it was only £6 all in yes a ladies diver the one I wanted went for four times that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Very bad day on ebay today lol
> 
> Ive bought a few vits over the last few days. I got a new case opener, loupe glasses and a few watches


 hey mate yeah it was wasn't lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Off to read my book wonder where the oregan is sailing tonight


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well it's a ball freezing morning ant it woke up and there's ice in my toilet lol  so hope you all have a warm day lol I will be rocking the archie pvd I think guys/girls so what's it going to be for you ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing my rotary today back to work ?







old picture


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I am finishing off my duty with the Vossie, when I get back to the house I will change over to either the SKX007 or 009


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Well I am finishing off my duty with the Vossie, when I get back to the house I will change over to either the SKX007 or 009


007 for me today, and will be until Wednesday. Third week of wearing one watch per week, it's difficult walking past my display case every morning


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Back to normal on the bus now wearing my g10 rotary to heavy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hmmm I think this thing is broken haha  but it is a lovely day out there ant it  still rocking the pvd


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, in January I hit 37 so I have decided to put some money away each month from then so hopefully I will have a couple of thousand pounds when I hit 40 and can buy myself that (probably second hand) Tudor Black Bay/Pelagos/something else nice I desire. 

I might even hold back on buying so much until then if I can. I am down to twenty watches and think I now have a selection I am broadly happy with. A couple still to maybe switch out but basically got all the bases I want covered now. Anyone else thinking of the same thing?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, in January I hit 37 so I have decided to put some money away each month from then so hopefully I will have a couple of thousand pounds when I hit 40 and can buy myself that (probably second hand) Tudor Black Bay/Pelagos/something else nice I desire.
> 
> I might even hold back on buying so much until then if I can. I am down to twenty watches and think I now have a selection I am broadly happy with. A couple still to maybe switch out but basically got all the bases I want covered now. Anyone else thinking of the same thing?


That's more or less what I am thinking of. When I finish in the navy I will get my pension and lump sum and I am thinking of using some of it for a Rolex submariner. I think I have most of the watches I need to last me til then. I still want a dress watch and a vintage to round out my collection and I am leaning towards a nomos tagente for the dress watch and probably a birth year watch for the vintage. Once I get there that will probably be it although that won't stop me looking at all the WRUW threads though


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, in January I hit 37 so I have decided to put some money away each month from then so hopefully I will have a couple of thousand pounds when I hit 40 and can buy myself that (probably second hand) Tudor Black Bay/Pelagos/something else nice I desire.
> 
> I might even hold back on buying so much until then if I can. I am down to twenty watches and think I now have a selection I am broadly happy with. A couple still to maybe switch out but basically got all the bases I want covered now. Anyone else thinking of the same thing?


I had similar thoughts of saving for my ultimate grail watch, the Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50. The only time I had enough money I let it go and spent the money on a family holiday instead. I just couldn't justify spending so much money on myself, plus, I'd only wear it in the house as I'd be afraid of being mugged for it.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm the same will cut down on spending Black bay I would like in the future probably when I retire


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, in January I hit 37 so I have decided to put some money away each month from then so hopefully I will have a couple of thousand pounds when I hit 40 and can buy myself that (probably second hand) Tudor Black Bay/Pelagos/something else nice I desire.
> 
> I might even hold back on buying so much until then if I can. I am down to twenty watches and think I now have a selection I am broadly happy with. A couple still to maybe switch out but basically got all the bases I want covered now. Anyone else thinking of the same thing?


If I ever saved a few grand for a watch my wife would think of a million other things that it could be used for lol, but it's a good plan, hope you manage it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I always think there two sides to getting one big cost watch there's the good the feeling of wearing it not for me but for some the respect some people would give you ( you could be a utter barsteward ) but people would say well he can't be all bad he's wearing a speedmaster but is it enough ...now the down side the cost not for the watch but for the servicing it like a car it it's got no service record no one want it the danger of being had for it also the fear of buying a fake .. where with me I just could not justify to myself of wearing something like that on me arm when the money .. it could fix the leak in the roof or replace the bathroom with the wonky bath lol not saying other should not it personnel thing but a few reasonable price watch yeah  well that was my thought for the day got a bit of headache now lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

on a slightly different note I thinking the streamlining of a watch collection is a good idea I have got to have a go but it would be a lot of my early quartz watches ..well everyone was saying buy quartz it easy and simple compared the mechanical one ..wish I had not listen lol I'm not talking about the fun cheap little mwc ones I thinking of some of my rotary or bulova accriust and the like they ant worth half of what I paid for them lol I think I mite have to start to enforce the one In one out rule lol on that note hey pep do you still want a weekender got one I would trade for you casio with the white face


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I always think there two sides to getting one big cost watch there's the good the feeling of wearing it not for me but for some the respect some people would give you ( you could be a utter barsteward ) but people would say well he can't be all bad he's wearing a speedmaster but is it enough ...now the down side the cost not for the watch but for the servicing it like a car it it's got no service record no one want it the danger of being had for it also the fear of buying a fake .. where with me I just could not justify to myself of wearing something like that on me arm when the money .. it could fix the leak in the roof or replace the bathroom with the wonky bath lol not saying other should not it personnel thing but a few reasonable price watch yeah  well that was my thought for the day got a bit of headache now lol


And that is what means I have two boxes full of cheap watches instead of one really nice one. I think I am allowed to treat myself when I hit 40, but will probably bottle it if I ever actually have that much money in my hand. I'll need a new car about then, or a new bathroom or kitchen....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> And that is what means I have two boxes full of cheap watches instead of one really nice one. I think I am allowed to treat myself when I hit 40, but will probably bottle it if I ever actually have that much money in my hand. I'll need a new car about then, or a new bathroom or kitchen....


I have started saving for my MM300. .I'm quite satisfied with my collection just now..with the possible exception of seiko monster lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Came home to find this had arrived










So this just happened


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Wearing the issue 14 Kon-Tiki today after it's review page photoshoot. 
I noticed that I had the discoloured patch from the Pull Label, even though it wasn't there before, and the label has been off for a couple of weeks.
I can confirm that the case isn't chromed. It is polished Stainless Steel, I've been attacking the inside of the cases with a Stanley knife to see if I can get down to base metal. 
Also if anybody else gets the brown mark, a cape cod cloth gets it off really easily.








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> Wearing the issue 14 Kon-Tiki today after it's review page photoshoot.
> I noticed that I had the discoloured patch from the Pull Label, even though it wasn't there before, and the label has been off for a couple of weeks.
> I can confirm that the case isn't chromed. It is polished Stainless Steel, I've been attacking the inside of the cases with a Stanley knife to see if I can get down to base metal.
> Also if anybody else gets the brown mark, a cape cod cloth gets it off really easily.
> ...


Mine came back from warranty replacement this week, I am surprised to hear it is steel, it must be poor quality as mine has what appears to be casting marks between the lugs! I love the watch though, best one in ages and I was gutted to have the brown mark. Maybe should get some cape cod cloths, where do you get them from?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Nino watch at Post office will get it tomorrow am just waiting for the citizen the avia for my daughter 2 natos ond a bag of watch hands and thats the lot for now (until the next)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mike, I've got a spare Cape Cod - PM me your address


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> pep do you still want a weekender got one I would trade for you casio with the white face


Cherrs mate but I'll decline, for 2 reasons..

1.. my timex phase has come and gone lol

2 ...My son cracked the crystal on the Casio when he was canoeing..so its now his beater..


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Mine came back from warranty replacement this week, I am surprised to hear it is steel, it must be poor quality as mine has what appears to be casting marks between the lugs! I love the watch though, best one in ages and I was gutted to have the brown mark. Maybe should get some cape cod cloths, where do you get them from?


Your making me have second thoughts. The discolouration doesn't make sense if it's stainless, and it looks a lot like the tarnishing on the archives. Which is down to bad chrome plating. Hmmm!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Whats the best way to clean a watch? Since I've started to buy and sell vintage watches I think it would make sense for me to clean the watches so they look their best before I sell them (Hopefully for more money lol)

I was thinking about getting a cheap ultrasonic cleaner but if anyone knows an easier way that would be really helpful


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Whats the best way to clean a watch? Since I've started to buy and sell vintage watches I think it would make sense for me to clean the watches so they look their best before I sell them (Hopefully for more money lol)
> 
> I was thinking about getting a cheap ultrasonic cleaner but if anyone knows an easier way that would be really helpful


I've got a cheap ultrasonic bath as a final rinse but I still start with a soft toothbrush and warm soapy water, must of the gunk on a watch is going to be grease and skin. 
Yes I know, it's disgusting. 
It really depends on what material you're cleaning though

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

David Church said:


> I've got a cheap ultrasonic bath as a final rinse but I still start with a soft toothbrush and warm soapy water, must of the gunk on a watch is going to be grease and skin.
> Yes I know, it's disgusting.
> It really depends on what material you're cleaning though
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Sounds good David I'll try a toothbrush first thanks


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Mike, I've got a spare Cape Cod - PM me your address


Thanks! PM sent.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to read for a short spell


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning all I was wear the pizza yesterday evening I think I will go for old red today I think  so what we wearing today then girls/guys


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

This one today:










As I have a headlight out and don't want to go rooting round inside a SEAT ibiza's bonnet with anything more expensive.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, scuba dude for me today, it's been off my wrist for 24 hours and it's still running ;-)


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, scuba dude for me today, it's been off my wrist for 24 hours and it's still running ;-)


I really want to get a scuba dude


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I really want to get a scuba dude


you really should! I actually amazed myself how much I like it! ;-)


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> Your making me have second thoughts. The discolouration doesn't make sense if it's stainless, and it looks a lot like the tarnishing on the archives. Which is down to bad chrome plating. Hmmm!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


What's a definitive test for it being ss then? I'm not a metallurgist, does anyone know please?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, scuba dude for me today, it's been off my wrist for 24 hours and it's still running ;-)


Hey! I can wear my Amphibia now, it's past the 6th, which is when it stopped last month.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Picked up Nino from p o its not bad pics later on bus to work


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I decided to wear my vostok today too 









I think it definitely looks better on a leather strap than the nato

I need to decide what watches to bring to canada with me hmmm


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> What's a definitive test for it being ss then? I'm not a metallurgist, does anyone know please?


Other than sending it off to a metallurgist the only definitive tests are destructive. I.e. scraping bits off or dunking in acid. Not all stainless steel is magnetic, some of the Vostoks for example. 
I found that at least one other EM watch has a two part body so I'm thinking that there are going to be some plated cases with steel Central cores. The tarnishing on the Kon-tiki certainly looks like a plating issue, but I took a large notch out of the inside that was solid steel.
I'm a bit reluctant to keep stripping cases down to investigate further. I've already broken two putting them back together, and my main aim is to have all theses in a large display case in the end, so I'd like to keep them in good condition.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ohhhh I want these










£207 is a good deal for the 2 I think?

Not that I can afford it lol how much would the blue one be worth if I wanted to sell it on?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I took delivery of this today, I thought I needed something to carry a few watches on hols and the like ;-)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I took delivery of this today, I thought I needed something to carry a few watches on hols and the like ;-)
> View attachment 1627400
> View attachment 1627401
> View attachment 1627403


Nice. Where did you get from if you dont mind me asking


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Nice. Where did you get from if you dont mind me asking


I got it from an american seller, and a bargain at under £15 all in 

4 Watch Travel Jewelry Case Leather Portable Zipper Book Fold Slot Box Traveling | eBay


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I cant Look at eBay at the moment as I am on a works computer. I will look when I get home


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't know I'm out all day and I come back and there's two whole pages to read hmmm not good enough just not good wink wink


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I don't know I'm out all day and I come back and there's two whole pages to read hmmm not good enough just not good wink wink


Its very quiet in here today


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At the gu union l like the four watch case it is quiet isn't it just like last night


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I got it from an american seller, and a bargain at under £15 all in
> 
> 4 Watch Travel Jewelry Case Leather Portable Zipper Book Fold Slot Box Traveling | eBay


Sold out 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Its very quiet in here today


well the weather lovely here just got in. I got to go mess with a stinky pond filter that's jammed up with slimy In a minute . don't think I will wear a watch for that one lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The Nino or is it a no no


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> At the gu union l like the four watch case it is quiet isn't it just like last night


 yeah not so many of the old regulars any more we must do a mwc night when that's all we talk about an they might come back lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The Nino or is it a no no


I can' see anything wrong with it good solid case looks in good repaired clean dial with nice hands easy read markings nice strap I say you ant done bad at all mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

question for you guys/girls 

yes/no / maybe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe for me, had it on my watch list for a while, it's a bit busy tho


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Not for me. 
Looks like somebody was writing a watch wish list and forgot to say he wanted them in three different cases. 
Mind you. If you got a plain dial you'd end up with a polished case MM

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

No, too fussy for me. I find even a date is intrusive now I change watches so often.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Um, due to personal issues, big chunky watches are no longer an option for me, so I've got a used Archive if anyone wants it.
Also glad I didn't order a 47mm Getat, but hoping the 44mm I'm waiting for isn't going to be ridiculously large.

PM me if anyone wants the Archy.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> question for you guys/girls
> 
> yes/no / maybe


No.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Not for me.
> Looks like somebody was writing a watch wish list and forgot to say he wanted them in three different cases.
> Mind you. If you got a plain dial you'd end up with a polished case MM
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


that was what I was thinking accept it's got the two pusher ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Maybe for me, had it on my watch list for a while, it's a bit busy tho


 yes and there is a design floor as well the top pusher work's the big date and the two t-fords I got both have jammed there and one is complete stuck the other has take the number clean of it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Um, due to personal issues, big chunky watches are no longer an option for me, so I've got a used Archive if anyone wants it.
> Also glad I didn't order a 47mm Getat, but hoping the 44mm I'm waiting for isn't going to be ridiculously large.
> 
> PM me if anyone wants the Archy.


 sorry to here that but there are some beautiful small watches you know  does that mean no new one from rebirth ?


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Blanchy,where is she i miss her?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Blanchy,where is she i miss her?


lol from Ireland It takes about 5 days mate not including Sunday 

doh forget that did not see were you was from mate haha (hangs head in shame ) think I will go sit in the corner


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Must b this political tension between south and north of this country!


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers itmw ur star as always!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Cheers itmw ur star as always!


lol cheer's mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

saw this but I just don't know seems a bit wrong with the style it's a vossie try to look like a sekonda


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> sorry to here that but there are some beautiful small watches you know  does that mean no new one from rebirth ?


Not his large ones, but I think he does do a smaller version of the Archive but not sure _how _small.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> question for you guys/girls
> 
> yes/no / maybe


Its a no from me I am afraid. To much going on


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Its a no from me I am afraid. To much going on


Yeh, it looks like someone wandered into HSamuels's storeroom and took bits off every watch in sight to make one. And by god is it ugly.

Sorta the watch equivalent of letting Georgia Jagger sleep with Peter Andre, Beckham, Tony Blair and Gordon Brown, and ending up with offspring like this:


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, it looks like someone wandered into HSamuels's storeroom and took bits off every watch in sight to make one. And by god is it ugly.


yeah you are probably right but there not much choice with wanting a crown guard Is there


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I just picked up the JLC catalogue. I ordered it from their website, but we had a new postman the week it was due who delivered it to the wrong address. 

I was passing Weirs today and they had a stand of free catalogues outside their front door. They had a Baume and Mercier one too, but for some odd reason they were all in Chinese....


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Blanchy,where is she i miss her?


Hey sorry I thought i sent you the tracking number I'll pm it to you now

I just checked there and it says it got dispatched today so there mush have been a delay in the post office


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ns chum i thought she's gone forever.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Ns chum i thought she's gone forever.


Hopefully youll get her tomorrow or the next day at the latest


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Chd


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers buddy!


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry for chd,....in mobile against me as well tonite,and sorry for f world guys.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well it was strange yesterday I could not get anything I wanted on the bay ( and now I'm sort of glad I lost them) as with blanchy's help I have snag two little gems and now I'm skint accept for the rebirth newbie I want then it's saving time again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Sorry for chd,....in mobile against me as well tonite,and sorry for f world guys.


hey mate you can edit your message still after posting.I do it all the time with my spelling and grammar and still get it wrong.look on the bottom of your comment there's normal edit ... reply and reply with quote just click on edit and you can change the mistake 

lol I just had to do it then doh


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

word,word-going to bed,i need rest and finish pet cemetary by stephen king tonite,last couple of weeks at work are bad to much,all asap my brain is melting .


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers itmw,mate am doing seven thing s at the same time,my nature.no rest for wicked,always in the run like a dog!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

So, just watched the Apple watch announcement. I was sure I wasn't interested but, like always with Apple events, I now find myself strangely drawn. The obvious downside to it is that for it to actually be of any use you have to pretty much wear it all the time, which wold render the rest of my collection obsolete... What to do, looks like start price is $349 so too expensive to buy one for a laugh and never use it... It does look cool though.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just got the nino watch set in my case now got to juggle watches between cases and leave some in drawer


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just got the nino watch set in my case now got to juggle watches between cases and leave some in drawer


or get another case


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> or get another case


 The only cases the wife will let me get is the ones for my clothes when she kicks me out if I buy any more


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

someone just got a silver archie for £12.50 lucky bugger


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> someone just got a silver archie for £12.50 lucky bugger


They're only a lucky bugger if they're actually buying one. You can't want another, Is, you've already got one.
A lucky bugger is someone who gets one for free. Anyone want mine, as posted earlier?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Smeagal, I've come to the conclusion that, although your cat has got computer-reading skills, he's not _that _good.

He's not a burger fan....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Smeagal, I've come to the conclusion that, although your cat has got computer-reading skills, he's not _that _good.
> 
> Can he do this:??


 he just likes looking at the curser thinks its a fly or something


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> he just likes looking at the curser thinks its a fly or something


I think Smeags has been watching the O2 advert and got it wrong. It's "be more dog" not "be more *frog*."


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No bids in for any items just watching better get my mobile bill paid and the usual suspect sky has come out and is now £10 more than last month its now creeping back towards a hundred quid again and thats without sports the wife wont let me bin it all I would keep is the broadband


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Smeagal is watching the frog on the screen he is transfixed to it if thats the word


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> They're only a lucky bugger if they're actually buying one. You can't want another, Is, you've already got one.
> A lucky bugger is someone who gets one for free. Anyone want mine, as posted earlier?


I'll take it off your hands chrono, kinda regretted selling the pizza!!

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Doin a bit of watch repair tonight


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Having a early night going to read for a while


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> I'll take it off your hands chrono, kinda regretted selling the pizza!!
> 
> chico


PM me ya addy Chico an I'll chuck it in the post in the morning.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> PM me ya addy Chico an I'll chuck it in the post in the morning.


Cheers chrono!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers chrono!!
> 
> chico


How's you chico?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> How's you chico?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Aye fine mate cheers, hows yurself? been snowed under last few weeks, no had much time to get on!! no jobs for a while then 4 come along at once!!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Aye fine mate cheers, hows yurself? been snowed under last few weeks, no had much time to get on!! no jobs for a while then 4 come along at once!!!
> 
> chico


Yes I thought as much. Good complaint though!

I'm good mate..plodding along 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Yes I thought as much. Good complaint though!
> 
> I'm good mate..plodding along
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah can't complain mate, unfortunately no new watches though!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah can't complain mate, unfortunately no new watches though!!
> 
> chico


In a bit of a watch lull at the minute. .nowt jumping out at me. ..we'll not in my price range..which is pretty low since the 'back to school' fleecing lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> In a bit of a watch lull at the minute. .nowt jumping out at me. ..we'll not in my price range..which is pretty low since the 'back to school' fleecing lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Same here mate gonni try and save for a Magrette, had to make some "house stuff" purchases meh!! did treat myself to a new tv to ease the pain though! lol

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed I think I fixed it 








The lume isnt great but its there


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah can't complain mate, unfortunately no new watches though!!
> 
> chico


well you have got chrono's archie coming so that's one at least mate to keep you going  and if you are regretting the pizza I might have one we could work something out on mate... but it won't be as good as the one you had because you got a pre-release if I remember right with the proper dial markings


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

good morning all I think it will be a bulova for me today not sure if she in the keep pile or the sell pile lol  here's one of my better pics in my opinion


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Review thread is up to date.
Here's a pic of the inside of the #15 RAF where I tried to see if it was plated. Even though the finish looks like plated it's not the normal copper/zinc base I usually see on worn bits. 








Tried to get a pic of the shavings through a 30x magnifier. Bit tricky to focus.









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I just had a thought does the re-issue pizza have the details on the case back like they are putting on now ?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> good morning all I think it will be a bulova for me today not sure if she in the keep pile or the sell pile lol  here's one of my better pics in my opinion


Morning all

Hey ITMW I've had those Bulovas in my watch list for a while. Why are you undecided about it?

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hey ITMW I've had those Bulovas in my watch list for a while. Why are you undecided about it?
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


simple really I really like it but It don't get much arm time but on reflect I don't think I will get rid as it would not get what I paid for it  my idea was to get rid of the few high price one's but I kind of like them where my lower cost quartz don't think I could give them away lol but I need to streamline my collection some what I have six coming in and 2 possibly then I'm done for a while unless it is real to good to say no to 

so to answer you question I would lol I did  and is great but I would have love to have the same look in mech thou I think it would have held a more realistic re-sale value then the quartz counter part


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Switched the computer on to charge my ciggy thing before I go to work


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah I must admit - it would be a great watch if it was mech. Looks the biz tho


"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going with this today old pic as I am off to work


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Yeah I must admit - it would be a great watch if it was mech. Looks the biz tho
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


yes on the whole great but when if you go look on the bay for what I had spent I could have afford a decent condition 1950's one that would be a mech but saying that I think it's on sale at amazons so if you could get it for just under £50 I would say still get it but I paid £95 at the time  I paid slightly over the odds at the time so I could deal with a bricks and mortar a.d retailer so if I was not happy I got someone to deal with face to face( it's harder for someone to fob you off when you are standing in front of them looking like a anger ape haha  I thought it was worth the extra £15 quid but I have had no problems with it what so ever


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuck in traffic on expressway missing my toast and marmalade already


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well you have got chrono's archie coming so that's one at least mate to keep you going  and if you are regretting the pizza I might have one we could work something out on mate... but it won't be as good as the one you had because you got a pre-release if I remember right with the proper dial markings


Cheers for the offer mate but i really want to try the archive so i can see how i feel about the crown guard before i finally decide on getting a mechanical PAM homage

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, time for a watch change. I've not wore the Seiko solar for a few weeks now so thats my choice for this morning at least lol I really need to think about possibly having too many watches as only about 6 of em get regular wear


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers for the offer mate but i really want to try the archive so i can see how i feel about the crown guard before i finally decide on getting a mechanical PAM homage
> 
> chico


yeah at first I was like nah I don't like that guard now I love them haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, time for a watch change. I've not wore the Seiko solar for a few weeks now so thats my choice for this morning at least lol I really need to think about possibly having too many watches as only about 6 of em get regular wear


do you remember the 12x12 display case I bought forever ago lol I was going to put the whole e.m collection in. well now I'm going to put the quartz I don't wear and are not worth selling I have put in that case and made a display so problem solve it's art now and don't count wink wink


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well this looks a nice looking ruskie I would but I'm tap till next month lol so I thought one you guys might like the look of it 

Vintage Soviet RAKETA/PAKETA Wrist Watch Classic 19Jewel 2609 HA Movement | eBay


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Someone posted one of these the other day, what was known for a time as the Kojak watch, because the (then)super trendy Telly Savalas wore one. Mine's from 1978 I think, unbranded, but still working.




























I've included a photo of the guts of the thing, no manufacturer detail to be seen.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Someone posted one of these the other day, what was known for a time as the Kojak watch, because the (then)super trendy Telly Savalas wore one. Mine's from 1978 I think, unbranded, but still working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that. .had a similar watch when I was a kid and use to get a kick out of it changing to 00:00 at midnight. .The simple things 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone I wore my vostok to work again and now im wearing my Fineat


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

stupid question time is there a e.m watch out tomorrow ?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> stupid question time is there a e.m watch out tomorrow ?


Not tomorrow, RAF was last week. Next week is Soviet space watch, pretty dire imo.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Not tomorrow, RAF was last week. Next week is Soviet space watch, pretty dire imo.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


cheer's mate don't think I saw that one what's it look like


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

look at this guys dam spare £20 might get this if I had it maybe one of you guys might grab it 

MENS VINTAGE HELBROS INVINCIBLE 17 JEWELS DAY DATE CALENDAR WATCH | eBay


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Not tomorrow, RAF was last week. Next week is Soviet space watch, pretty dire imo.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


If it's a brushed case I think the soviet space might be a winner. Looking forward to it for a while

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> If it's a brushed case I think the soviet space might be a winner. Looking forward to it for a while
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


It's far too plain. At least the Putin had a tank on the dial.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Any pic of it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Any pic of it?


 yeah I would like to see it to


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I would like to see it to


From EM's own Facebook page










Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> From EM's own Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to be honest it's probably not that far of the original one just missing the wings above the six and the name under the twelve but they have see to have sucked all the classical Russian style out of it .. it seam's flat and tasteless like rice without the chicken curry  think I will skip that one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

You could maybe do something with the hands,but is that worth paying a tenner


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You could maybe do something with the hands,but is that worth paying a tenner


 well they might not fit a mech so you could only use maybe on another quartz  but yeah they were close with the hands they just went slightly wrong on the second hand


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

(Borrowed pic from Facebook.)

I like it, but agree it would look better if they had included the red star & wings, like the tankist had a red star and tank.

I'm still looking forward to it tho. I think it's a brushed case and the brushed case EMs look better IMO.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> (Borrowed pic from Facebook.)
> 
> I like it, but agree it would look better if they had included the red star & wings, like the tankist had a red star and tank.
> 
> ...


 maybe thinking about they might not have been allow to show the bomb with the wings as could maybe be a trade marked


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> they were close with the hands they just went slightly wrong on the second hand


.... and the dial colour
.... and the markers colour
....and the crown

But hey, they got the hands right. It's a miracle EM've have also managed to get it to tell the time.

Would Sir like some tasty fresh air to go with the taste-less rice? lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I was in a local maplin store a few days ago and saw this, I remember a few of you talking about making your own watch straps and it seemed like a bargain. half price only £4.99








3 Part Hole Punch and Grommet Kit | Maplin


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Put the Mido on nice black strap


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading time for me goodnight all


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was in a local maplin store a few days ago and saw this, I remember a few of you talking about making your own watch straps and it seemed like a bargain. half price only £4.99
> 
> View attachment 1628878
> 
> 3 Part Hole Punch and Grommet Kit | Maplin


That's exactly what I need thanks mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> That's exactly what I need thanks mate


I was thinking of getting a set and having a go but I wouldn't know where to start lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was thinking of getting a set and having a go but I wouldn't know where to start lol


It's really simple. We've had one of these for about 30 years and I was looking for mine a few weeks ago.

The gizmo at the bottom is used for making holes (typically in belts) by rotating the part with prongs on it to find the size of hole you want to make. Each prong is hollow with very sharp edges and you place the prong on the item (ie belt) where you want to make a new hole, and squeeze the handles together and the edges of the prong cut the hole out.









The two gizmos at the top are used for joining things together, by compressing the pop-rivets together (brass things in bags) through holes in both items you're joining.
A prime example of this are the two rivets on the strap of the Lufty. On the strap there are two round brass things on each strap, well they are rivets and they've been used to fold the strap over on itself around the spring bars, using these gizmos to fix the rivets together.
They're really easy to use.
Hope that helps.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's really simple. We've had one of these for about 30 years and I was looking for mine a few weeks ago.
> 
> The gizmo at the bottom is used for making holes (typically in belts) by rotating the part with prongs on it to find the size of hole you want to make. Each prong is hollow with very sharp edges and you place the prong on the item (ie belt) where you want to make a new hole, and squeeze the handles together and the edges of the prong cut the hole out.
> 
> ...


thanks, it seems straight forward enough


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. It feels like its a Seiko day again today










New NATO care of natostrapco


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

don't ask me why but it feels like a swatch day to me lol let's go 90's were it was a hell of a lot simple and easier lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Seiko it is then. I was due to swap yesterday for the Blue Ray or Amphibia, but I just couldn't do it, so that's 8 days now for the 007.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I know there is something about the design of the SKX that makes it a classic. Like a Submariner but not too alike to be a homage.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. It feels like its a Seiko day again today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko for me then since it's Seiko day


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Trying on half a homage will get there soon


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well this looks nice 

Vintage SEIKO "Railway" dial "Military 24 hour dial" Mans watch,ticking.. | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well this looks nice
> 
> Vintage SEIKO "Railway" dial "Military 24 hour dial" Mans watch,ticking.. | eBay


 I see he has a cwc for £46 not bad good condition pity I am skint


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Heading out to the docs with the wife then going to my daughters


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well this looks nice
> 
> Vintage SEIKO "Railway" dial "Military 24 hour dial" Mans watch,ticking.. | eBay


A bit too beat up for my liking. The damage on the top of the bezel looks like it's been dragged down a road.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I see he has a cwc for £46 not bad good condition pity I am skint


 lol I know I saw to great one's last night I had to watch go the one was unsold so hope might get a chance at that one again maybe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Heading out to the docs with the wife then going to my daughters


 hope she's ok mate was go to ask but did not know how to say so without being nosey lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> A bit too beat up for my liking. The damage on the top of the bezel looks like it's been dragged down a road.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 yeah I was thinking the case has had it but I though it had got a great lookin dial mate it's quite taking I thought  it would look better in a more classical case I would have thought


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hope she's ok mate was go to ask but did not know how to say so without being nosey lol


Just blood pressure at the moment going back next week


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I'll bring theae 3 away with me









And for today I'm wearing my white pilot


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Held closed with a nato strap for now


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

2 of my son in laws watches he likes Seiko's


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just blood pressure at the moment going back next week


that's good mate least they are monitoring it mate so that's good say hi from the guys/girls from mwc


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Held closed with a nato strap for now


it kind of works like that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

looks like it going to be a Seiko day for me after all


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I really need another seiko lol enjoy it mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I really need another seiko lol enjoy it mate


you can buy this one for £50 mate haha  I will even cover the post


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you can buy this one for £50 mate haha  I will even cover the post


Sounds like a good deal lol

I'll keep saving for a monster


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Sounds like a good deal lol
> 
> I'll keep saving for a monster


 so you going to have a punt tonite then mate on you know what  try both then I'm done lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Haha will do 

You'll never be done lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Oops, still a Seiko day, succumbed to a sudden urge to change though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Haha will do
> 
> You'll never be done lol


well am till the end of the month then I might have and eye on something 

on a slightly different note I took a look at the review thread and well done churchy on the catch up lol I did not think it would still be going after issue 8 faux par lol so it slid a bit as I stop buying them lol but you are doing a bang on job mate  and was very polite about issue 8 don't no if I would have been haha 

and who thinks. if it would fit that the g.n.c dial would look good in the sbs  ..... g.n.c (German navy commando) .... s.b.s (special boat services)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so you going to have a punt tonite then mate on you know what  try both then I'm done lol


are you guys talking about the new Archies? 5 hours to go ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya everyone
I haven't posted for a while. Hope your all ok. I've been wearing the bagel today but I'm going to change to something else before I go to work tonight.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> are you guys talking about the new Archies? 5 hours to go ;-)


shs not so loud these pages have ears


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya everyone
> I haven't posted for a while. Hope your all ok. I've been wearing the bagel today but I'm going to change to something else before I go to work tonight.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 hey mate it these


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey mate it these


Lovely them mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Lovely them mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 cool I will stick them in the post in the morning then mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol just took me half hour to find them watches lol always in the last place you look and you think why the hell did I put it there lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

apparently a real r.a.f pilot 

STUNNING R.A.F. PILOTS CHRONOGRAPH WATCH FULLY ORIGINAL 1960s WIND UP 39 MM | eBay

hey e.m this is watch it looks like and how chrono works in the real world


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> apparently a real r.a.f pilot
> 
> STUNNING R.A.F. PILOTS CHRONOGRAPH WATCH FULLY ORIGINAL 1960s WIND UP 39 MM | eBay
> 
> hey e.m this is watch it looks like and how chrono works in the real world


That lovely, I'm going to bookmark it and see how much it goes for. Interesting though it's a navy code so fleet air arm instead of RAF maybe ?

Edit: just read the item description it is fleet air arm

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That lovely, I'm going to bookmark it and see how much it goes for. Interesting though it's a navy code so fleet air arm instead of RAF maybe ?
> 
> Edit: just read the item description it is fleet air arm
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


even better


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers Blanchy,got her tdy-good looking wee girl,love her.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Cheers Blanchy,got her tdy-good looking wee girl,love her.


Hope you enjoy it


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Aye dude,need new strap for her thinking bout nato from monkey swag,he iza dude,he has awesome customer service.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Aye dude,need new strap for her thinking bout nato from monkey swag,he iza dude,he has awesome customer service.


yeah mate he ant let me down yet and he has snag me some dam fine watches ..with his help I mange to get this gem


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

lol itmw!


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyway thanks guys for a watch bug,cheers smeagal,pep,chico,astro,watchsmella,blanchy,itmw,two tomos,underwater.Respect bros.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> apparently a real r.a.f pilot
> 
> STUNNING R.A.F. PILOTS CHRONOGRAPH WATCH FULLY ORIGINAL 1960s WIND UP 39 MM | eBay
> 
> hey e.m this is watch it looks like and how chrono works in the real world


Ironically the EM one wound me up. 
But if you squint and don't actually touch it, it's still a rubbish imitation







I think perhaps the biggest bugbear is the hands. How much more can it cost to get hands that fit the faces properly. Same with most of the EM watches

Edit. The seconds hand on mine was transplanted from the Pizza, which has a much bigger dial and yet it still looks short on here!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Bad night broke my ciggy thing whilst getting stuff from the boot of the car hope super glue holds the battery bit in place till tomorrow really dont want to spend another tenner but it is a means to an end


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Bad night broke my ciggy thing whilst getting stuff from the boot of the car hope super glue holds the battery bit in place till tomorrow really dont want to spend another tenner but it is a means to an end


think its worth it mate I just gave up cold turkey was a bit o a nightmare for a while so if it help's mate think of all the good stuff you have bought because of not smoking


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Bad night broke my ciggy thing whilst getting stuff from the boot of the car hope super glue holds the battery bit in place till tomorrow really dont want to spend another tenner but it is a means to an end


Wouldn't risk it mate. Been too many cases of those things exploding. Safer to buy a new one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Wouldn't risk it mate. Been too many cases of those things exploding. Safer to buy a new one.


that's what I think to  use the tenner that could have been the next mwc


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> think its worth it mate I just gave up cold turkey was a bit o a nightmare for a while so if it help's mate think of all the good stuff you have bought because of not smoking


 Limping along at the moment


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Wouldn't risk it mate. Been too many cases of those things exploding. Safer to buy a new one.


 Not letting it out of my sight at the moment glued and taped at just the right point new one in the morning they explode because they leave them in all night It will just be a watch less this week or am I to weak


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Limping along at the moment


Be careful mate, like Chrono said there's been a few exploding because of the batteries, it's not worth the risk. Anyway come and join me and ITMW and do your turkey. If I can do it anyone can. Seriously I had a really bad cannabis habit and I smoked 20 a day as well. It's been 2 and a half years now and I've never felt better.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Be careful mate, like Chrono said there's been a few exploding because of the batteries, it's not worth the risk. Anyway come and join me and ITMW and do your turkey. If I can do it anyone can. Seriously I had a really bad cannabis habit and I smoked 20 a day as well. It's been 2 and a half years now and I've never felt better.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I was smoking twenty a day when I gave up and it was the best thing I ever did. If you need support to give up there are a few of us here who know what its like.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Be careful mate, like Chrono said there's been a few exploding because of the batteries, it's not worth the risk. Anyway come and join me and ITMW and do your turkey. If I can do it anyone can. Seriously I had a really bad cannabis habit and I smoked 20 a day as well. It's been 2 and a half years now and I've never felt better.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I will not use it tonight going up early to read working tomorrow goodnight all cheers


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I was smoking twenty a day when I gave up and it was the best thing I ever did. If you need support to give up there are a few of us here who know what its like.


+1 

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah I did mine all at the same time smoking drinking and gambling I thought go thru it all at the same time you still only got to do it once that way instead of three times if you get me it took a while but started to realize certain things and glad I stopped when I did with me it's fine if I stay away from pubs an clubs because they all went hand in hand lost a few friends doing it but you realize you only saw them in the pubs or clubs so was they friends or drinking buddies there is a big difference


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I spend my cig money on watches now, amazing how much you can save. I enjoyed e cigs but it just got to the point I got sick of the faffing around with batteries and liquid and weaned myself off to get some disposable income back.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I spend my cig money on watches now, amazing how much you can save. I enjoyed e cigs but it just got to the point I got sick of the faffing around with batteries and liquid and weaned myself off to get some disposable income back.


I gave up about three and half year's ago just before the e cig their was the chewing gum and the patches but I never saw the point of spending the money on them instead of **** and they was just as expensive I just got up one morning skint coughing my guts up with a mother of all hangovers I thought right sod this for a game of soldier I threw my **** and lighter out the widow pour all my booze down the bog and said that's it and touch wood it has been but I still get the tingles for a jd once in a blue moon


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I gave up about three and half year's ago just before the e cig their was the chewing gum and the patches but I never saw the point of spending the money on them instead of **** and they was just as expensive I just got up one morning skint coughing my guts up with a mother of all hangovers I thought right sod this for a game of soldier I threw my **** and lighter out the widow pour all my booze down the bog and said that's it and touch wood it has been but I still get the tingles for a jd once in a blue moon


I stopped smoking 6 years ago on my daughters 1st birthday! she started copying me, putting things in her mouth and I thought that's it, got on the patches free from a chemist, took me 2 months on them. as for the drink, it's the only thing that gets me through the weekends so that has to stay lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I gave up when I left the Illustrious. I stopped getting duty frees and I had to pay food and accommodation charges. So the price of cigs doubled for me and I took a wage drop.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I stopped smoking 6 years ago on my daughters 1st birthday! she started copying me, putting things in her mouth and I thought that's it, got on the patches free from a chemist, took me 2 months on them. as for the drink, it's the only thing that gets me through the weekends so that has to stay lol


lt's just with the drink I did not have a limit it was all or nothing lol so it was nothing


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I was smoking twenty a day when I gave up and it was the best thing I ever did. If you need support to give up there are a few of us here who know what its like.


+1. £2000+ a year better off.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Well im off to Canada tomorrow so is there any watches I should look at picking up? I'm thinking maybe a seiko


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Well im off to Canada tomorrow so is there any watches I should look at picking up? I'm thinking maybe a seiko


What part of Canada are you going to?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What part of Canada are you going to?


I'm going to Toronto


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Enjoy it! You know Momentum are a Canadian company, they have lots of really nice affordable divers and field watches that are great value for money, it could be nice to get one to remind you of your trip.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


>


Thanks I'll keep an eye out for them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm still smoking. .can't drink anymore..I had a seizure in work this evening so I'm a lil gaga, is akin to a reboot after a puter crash and actually very relaxing 

that's my buzz nowadays although I think a few spliffs could be good for me!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Well im off to Canada tomorrow so is there any watches I should look at picking up? I'm thinking maybe a seiko


Have a nice trip blanchy mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm still smoking. .can't drink anymore..I had a seizure in work this evening so I'm a lil gaga, is akin to a reboot after a puter crash and actually very relaxing
> 
> that's my buzz nowadays although I think a few spliffs could be good for me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Sorry to hear about your seizure Pep. As an ex drug abuser though I can tell you that weed probably wouldn't do you any favours with your condition I'm afraid mate and I'd stay well away from the magic mushrooms !! ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sorry to hear about your seizure Pep. As an ex drug abuser though I can tell you that weed probably wouldn't do you any favours with your condition I'm afraid mate and I'd stay well away from the magic mushrooms !! ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Ah I had my time with the hash..wouldn't go back there..

The seizures are fine mate..work with 4 guys that honestly have been brilliant and help me laugh it off..The family too.. I've had a huge eye opener with people..cynical aul pep is gone..

Have a great trip blanchy bud..plenty of pics now!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

These lovely freebies arrived with my latest issues of MWM today =)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> These lovely freebies arrived with my latest issues of MWM today =)


Enjoy your new watches mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'm going to Toronto


A quick drive down to Niagara Falls blanchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm still smoking. .can't drink anymore..I had a seizure in work this evening so I'm a lil gaga, is akin to a reboot after a puter crash and actually very relaxing
> 
> that's my buzz nowadays although I think a few spliffs could be good for me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


sorry to hear that mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks I'll keep an eye out for them


 I would second the momentum see some really nice one


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> These lovely freebies arrived with my latest issues of MWM today =)


The infantry watch is a great one. The multi function takes a bit of a battering on here but I like it. One of my fave EMs. Didn't like the strap it comes with tho. I put mine on a NATO - improves it by miles IMO.









"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all , BTW

Lovely sunny day in Kent - perfect to give the solar a recharge lol










"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. A not so sunny morning in Wigan today. Home for the weekend so it's Friday Sinn day


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The infantry watch is a great one. The multi function takes a bit of a battering on here but I like it. One of my fave EMs. Didn't like the strap it comes with tho. I put mine on a NATO - improves it by miles IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your opinion on the French Seaman watch?


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The infantry watch is a great one. The multi function takes a bit of a battering on here but I like it. One of my fave EMs. Didn't like the strap it comes with tho. I put mine on a NATO - improves it by miles IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your opinion on the French Seaman watch on the left?


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> What's your opinion on the French Seaman watch?


I wasn't keen at first, but it grew on me after a while. I seem to remember the lume being the best of all the EMs.

Thinking about it tho - I don't think it's been out of the display case since that arrived. Plenty of others I prefer, I guess.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys and girls I think it will be a classical day so I think a 1980's poljot it is for me


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I wasn't keen at first, but it grew on me after a while. I seem to remember the lume being the best of all the EMs.
> 
> Thinking about it tho - I don't think it's been out of the display case since that arrived. Plenty of others I prefer, I guess.
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Cheers. I guess the French will have to do until I can afford the Longines Legend Diver


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning all, just got home from work. Wore the Aussie special edition. Out of all my watches it's probably the one that's had most compliments at work, not bad for £20.99 










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning guys and girls I think it will be a classical day so I think a 1980's poljot it is for me


Love the numerals on that one mate, first refusal if you ever have a crazy moment and decide to flip it ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, I thought I'd stray away from mechanical today and Wear this Seiko that I haven't worn for longer than I can remember!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> A quick drive down to Niagara Falls blanchy?


Not this time unfortunately I'm only going for 4 nights


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Love the numerals on that one mate, first refusal if you ever have a crazy moment and decide to flip it ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 you got It mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Love the numerals on that one mate, first refusal if you ever have a crazy moment and decide to flip it ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 never thought about it but it does have a very archie feel to the dial the way It has the mix of numbers and markings very pizza ish as well


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Not this time unfortunately I'm only going for 4 nights


say hello to my uncle bill he lives out that way somewhere ant seen him since I was ten lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I like this but I think the winder and crown have been replaced 

VINTAGE DENNISON STEEL CASED CUSHION STYLE WRISTWATCH


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> These lovely freebies arrived with my latest issues of MWM today =)


d3nzi0, I have to ask, are you in Australia or NZ? I only ask as I'm in Australia and I'm pretty sure that these are the watches that are due shortly. Have you received your binder yet? Seems the Aussie ones are MIA :-( Cheers


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

mariomart said:


> d3nzi0, I have to ask, are you in Australia or NZ? I only ask as I'm in Australia and I'm pretty sure that these are the watches that are due shortly. Have you received your binder yet? Seems the Aussie ones are MIA  Cheers


Hi - I'm in Sydney and along with issues 7 and 8 I got the 3 watches in the pic as well as the binder. All I'm waiting for now is the watch case.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

On my way to work went to the chemist to get the wife's medicine 💊 for the coming week they could not get the doors open they have to wait two hours will have to make other plans to get them later


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Hi - I'm in Sydney and along with issues 7 and 8 I got the 3 watches in the pic as well as the binder. All I'm waiting for now is the watch case.


Cool  They took their time sending the binder and I'm pretty certain the subscriber watch was due in delivery 3, so looks like they are up to date. As for the watch case I'm pretty certain it wont be delivered until delivery 5 which is now another 2 months away. I ended up buying a couple of cases off Ebay for $20.00 each. They haven't been delivered yet but they are coming from Sydney to Perth so it will be a week or two. Cheers


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all, thought i would dust off the PR open heart for a wee day out the box!!









chico


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning everyone and g'day, bout ye! (sorry, not sure of the Southern equiv)
As usual lately it's Stella the lovely Strela on my wrist








Is, nice Dennison! As you say, replacement crown, but a steal for the price
Building IKEA stuff today (inside the wardrobe making some shelves for dry food storage as my kitchen is ridiculous)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning all. No new watches for me till at least Christmas as I just ordered an iphone 6. I am a sucker for technology....


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> What's your opinion on the French Seaman watch on the left?


I quite like it. Probably top 5 so far. 
The dial has better detail than a lot of the EMs and actually has a bit of character, and a good NATO strap lifts it a lot. 
Might try it on a SS, I think I have one that fits. Watch this space.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning all. No new watches for me till at least Christmas as I just ordered an iphone 6. I am a sucker for technology....


Don't forget to put cash aside for the manbag you need to carry it in - it ain't never gonna fit in any pocket.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Don't forget to put cash aside for the manbag you need to carry it in - it ain't never gonna fit in any pocket.


I only got the smaller one, which still might be a bit big for me admittedly. I can't stand holding something the size of an iPad to my ear!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning all. No new watches for me till at least Christmas as I just ordered an iphone 6. I am a sucker for technology....


Will you get the watch to go with it as well?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> I only got the smaller one, which still might be a bit big for me admittedly. I can't stand holding something the size of an iPad to my ear!


Ah, didn't know they did a smaller one. They seemed to be extolling the virtues of the mahoosive one, which seems to be size all phones are going....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Will you get the watch to go with it as well?


Wot, and not need any more watches?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tis rather worrying about these phones. Apart from making calls, looking at all the stuff they can now do, look what they've made obsolete:

Ya watch
Ya alarm clock
Ya camera
Ya SatNav
Ya pc/laptop
Ya TV
Ya mp3 player (or record player, for you oldies)
Ya calendar (that thing with dates that's by the fridge)

I tell ya, if they make a phone that can suck, that's the missus gone too....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Will you get the watch to go with it as well?


Don't think so, as Chrono says you wouldn't be able to have other watches!

Finished the Snowflake project you kindly donated this morning:










Broken pinion means no second hand, but I think it still looks kinda cool.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

David Church said:


> I quite like it. Probably top 5 so far.
> The dial has better detail than a lot of the EMs and actually has a bit of character, and a good NATO strap lifts it a lot.
> Might try it on a SS, I think I have one that fits. Watch this space.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Cool. I like it a lot along with the Australian diver and American infantry. And yes, good straps put them on another level.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Don't think so, as Chrono says you wouldn't be able to have other watches!
> 
> Finished the Snowflake project you kindly donated this morning:
> 
> ...


Looking good mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I'm still smoking. .can't drink anymore..I had a seizure in work this evening so I'm a lil gaga, is akin to a reboot after a puter crash and actually very relaxing
> 
> that's my buzz nowadays although I think a few spliffs could be good for me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Sorry to hear about your seizures, it must be not only terrifying but also emotionally draining. It's a good job you've got some guys at work looking out for you.

Seizures are awful things but if there is one little thing to take from it, if you were wearing an automatic watch at the time it probably got a good winding


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Wot, and not need any more watches?


I've always had Apple equipment since 1988 when I became an Apple systems engineer. Had desktops, towers, laptops, iPods, phones and iPads. 
I love the design and think the quick change strap designs are great especially the magnetic fastening shark mesh 'Milanese' and the magnetic 'Modern Buckle', the initial package of Apps looks to be a good extension to the iPhone, and the functionality will grow as developers get in the loop. 
But, I think the watch isn't compatible with a watch habit!
I don't wear some of my favourite watches very often as it is, my phone is rarely out of reach unless I'm at home, when the iPad is usually on the coffee table. 
And if I had £300ish to spend on a watch tomorrow...
I'd still buy this instead








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I just missed out on each of the new archies last night one really annoyed me I thought we had it as the first to bid the same sum but the bugger was auto bidding so even thou we put it up first they count his as it was auto bid counts as first bid grrrr and the other two missed out by a quid on both grrrrrr


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well I just missed out on each of the new archies last night one really annoyed me I thought we had it as the first to bid the same sum but the bugger was auto bidding so even thou we put it up first they count his as it was auto bid counts as first bid grrrr and the other two missed out by a quid on both grrrrrr


At least you know it wasn't me! Watches that big are off my to-do list now....


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Doing a bit of weight lifting myself today. 








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Doing a bit of weight lifting myself today.
> View attachment 1630847
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Mmmmmmmmmm nice !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> Doing a bit of weight lifting myself today.
> View attachment 1630847
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Getat?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Getat?


I would say mm no we can't lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Got it through a UK seller so no idea, but has all the signs of being a getat build. Sandwich dial, 6497 movements, display back. Strap got separately. No other marking except the MM

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Got it through a UK seller so no idea, but has all the signs of being a getat build. Sandwich dial, 6497 movements, display back. Strap got separately. No other marking except the MM
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 do you mind if I ask how much and did he do any with the crown guard on the right and no sub-dials ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you mind if I ask how much and did he do any with the crown guard on the right and no sub-dials ?


I paid £80 through ebay, It came with a Black Croc strap, but they only had a few watches for sale, two MM, both brushed case with a small sub dial one a lefty, plus a few odd parts, seems their stock is similar now
Looks like they are selling Parnis too I'll PM you a link


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I got my two ruskies today guys/girls what do you think when I get my camera back I will take a couple of better pics


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I got my two ruskies today guys/girls what do you think when I get my camera back I will take a couple of better pics


Really like the second one mate, enjoy that baby.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sorry to hear about your seizures, it must be not only terrifying but also emotionally draining. It's a good job you've got some guys at work looking out for you.
> 
> Seizures are awful things but if there is one little thing to take from it, if you were wearing an automatic watch at the time it probably got a good winding


Thats the thing shaggy, I never time it right...always have a mech or quartz on lol..although during them, the guys know to protect my watch above all else


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Really like the second one mate, enjoy that baby.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


that's a raketa Perpetual calendar mate lol ran from 1992-2012 so that's ran out but it still tells the date and day just got to learn Russian to tell the days haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's a raketa Perpetual calendar mate lol ran from 1992-2012 so that's ran out but it still tells the date and day just got to learn Russian to tell the days haha


My sister in laws russian, I keep meaning to ask her the next time she goes to see her mum if she can pick me some stuff up.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> My sister in laws russian, I keep meaning to ask her the next time she goes to see her mum if she can pick me some stuff up.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


would be a good idea there a flea market in the northern outskirt of Moscow at lianozovo near the electric trains that suppose to have these things well old Russian watches going for a few cents


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> would be a good idea there a flea market in the northern outskirt of Moscow at lianozovo near the electric trains that suppose to have these things well old Russian watches going for a few cents


She catches the train to St. Petersburg from Moscow so I'm gonna ask her next time she goes.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> She catches the train to St. Petersburg from Moscow so I'm gonna ask her next time she goes.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


apparently it's a bit ruff so I would advise her not to go on her own thou lol it's not like the stylise one's in paris or berlin near the train station


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't you just love it when you re-fall in love with a band you haven't listened to for ages ? Long live The Black Crowes !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

thinking about if she lives in St. Petersburg I bet there is a load of place there that have lots of old vossies and the like I would say go there instead  I'm sure there's a thing they do in the park there I vague remember something


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey what do you think of the theta dive watch guys/girls


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey what do you think of the theta dive watch guys/girls


do you mean the ones that look suspiciously like omega seamasters? ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> do you mean the ones that look suspiciously like omega seamasters? ;-)


well I saw this and wonder who would and if so what would they pay


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> would be a good idea there a flea market in the northern outskirt of Moscow at lianozovo near the electric trains that suppose to have these things well old Russian watches going for a few cents


I thought that had been closed now? Got some great quality DVDs from there, but didn't bother with a Makarov, AK-74, or MP42, thought my chances of getting them past the UK border were slim.....

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I thought that had been closed now? Got some great quality DVDs from there, but didn't bother with a Makarov, AK-74, or MP42, thought my chances of getting them past the UK border were slim.....
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


 lol but I think you are thinking of the flea market at Saratov that's the one that sell's all the ex-military stuff


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> I thought that had been closed now? Got some great quality DVDs from there, but didn't bother with a Makarov, AK-74, or MP42, thought my chances of getting them past the UK border were slim.....
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Oh I dunno, wear a burka, carry an Isis flag and I'm sure UKBA would've waved you in without so much as a pat-down. :-d
They might have had to put your AK47 through the x-ray machine though, just to make sure you weren't using it to smuggle anything _dangerous _through....


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovely Russian watches, Is! Great buys, and you can still use the perpetual calendar, there's a way of finding the equivalent of the current year. Let me check: an old thread on the Russian forum explains how
On the shelves front: success! From a huge wardrobe, few clothes and crap food storage to this, thanks to IKEA








The unit is meant to go over a wash basin, but makes a perfect larder over my Dunelm Mill shoerack. Got the idea off Ikeahackers


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol but I think you are thinking of the flea market at Saratov that's the one that sell's all the ex-military stuff


You seem very knowledgeable on this, have you been there? I bet you could buy all kinds of stuff there if you see the right people.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Lovely Russian watches, Is! Great buys, and you can still use the perpetual calendar, there's a way of finding the equivalent of the current year. Let me check: an old thread on the Russian forum explains how
> On the shelves front: success! From a huge wardrobe, few clothes and crap food storage to this, thanks to IKEA
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah got them for an absolute bargain lol the sekonda dial is more silver the green thou I thought it was a light green In some of the pics of it lol but it still looks great


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You seem very knowledgeable on this, have you been there? I bet you could buy all kinds of stuff there if you see the right people.


almost mate but it fell through at the last minute one of those miss chance's I still kick myself over


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

having a quiet night tonight no post man knocking at door today maybe next week, I think it is time to get my eyes tested again its been over two years and I suppose looking at the computer screen all the time does not help sometimes I just want to close my eyes and rest them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Lovely Russian watches, Is! Great buys, and you can still use the perpetual calendar, there's a way of finding the equivalent of the current year. Let me check: an old thread on the Russian forum explains how
> On the shelves front: success! From a huge wardrobe, few clothes and crap food storage to this, thanks to IKEA
> 
> 
> ...


OhD..dont mind me asking but are you an apocalypse prepper


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> OhD..dont mind me asking but are you an apocalypse prepper


we got to be ready for when the zombies come to try and eat our brains


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol, I guess my Mum always had a dry goods cupboard with loads of stuff in, and so I do too.
Good to be covered if it snows, or I get ill, and so handy to have stuff I can just add veg to for a decent meal
Must admit I thought of 28 Days Later when I moved to the city centre, lol
Where I was before was pretty rural, so would have held out a couple of days. Here, come the zombie apocalypse, no chance ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Lol, I guess my Mum always had a dry goods cupboard with loads of stuff in, and so I do too.
> Good to be covered if it snows, or I get ill, and so handy to have stuff I can just add veg to for a decent meal
> Must admit I thought of 28 Days Later when I moved to the city centre, lol
> Where I was before was pretty rural, so would have held out a couple of days. Here, come the zombie apocalypse, no chance ;-)


 lol with all the power cuts I have been thinking of getting a generator that I could hook up to the mains to take over lol when it happens


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've got a very paranoid book that suggests getting a solar charger and an electric blanket that runs on DC in case everything craps out in the winter. With the Scots gone, we'll probably be reduced to keeping warm by burning copies of the Daily Mail, lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I say good luck to them they still have a chance our country is.. What would we be if you were attached to another object by an incline plane wrapped helically around an axis ... well that's our England now


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> I've got a very paranoid book that suggests getting a solar charger and an electric blanket that runs on DC in case everything craps out in the winter. With the Scots gone, we'll probably be reduced to keeping warm by burning copies of the Daily Mail, lol


 I will need to open up my old fire place and start to burn peat I do miss the old coal fires when you put the outsider(bread plain loaf) on a fork and toasted it that was real toast


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Lol, I guess my Mum always had a dry goods cupboard with loads of stuff in, and so I do too.
> Good to be covered if it snows, or I get ill, and so handy to have stuff I can just add veg to for a decent meal
> Must admit I thought of 28 Days Later when I moved to the city centre, lol
> Where I was before was pretty rural, so would have held out a couple of days. Here, come the zombie apocalypse, no chance ;-)


Come now, I'm sure that nice Zombie Frank can keep a local store fully stocked with dry goods, just like Old John did before he was brutally murdered by the zombie hoarde, no need to hold Frank accountable for the actions of an extremist group. And you never know we might like some of those unusual Zombie delicacies you hear about.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's one thing I miss about my flat in NI, an open fire. Someone before me had left some peat - smells lovely (rubbish heating, tho, I found)
My dream flat: oak panelling, battered Turkish carpet, open fire and a glass of fine whisk(e)y. 
So far I've managed 2 (fire and whiskey). It's an ongoing project


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

here's a thought if there is independance will street names be changed in Glasgow Would George square become Bruce square or the likes


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> That's one thing I miss about my flat in NI, an open fire. Someone before me had left some peat - smells lovely (rubbish heating, tho, I found)
> My dream flat: oak panelling, battered Turkish carpet, open fire and a glass of fine whisk(e)y.
> So far I've managed 2 (fire and whiskey). It's an ongoing project


sounds good except the whisk(e)y part


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sounds good except the whisk(e)y part


 Would that have been Irish whiskey Ive tasted pouchen dont Know how to spell it it certainly put some fire down below


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Not to get too far into politics but if Scotland goes I'll never elect a government again :-(
It's pretty rubbish already being Old Labour - now we've just got a load of spin doctors and Mr Bean :-(


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Not to get too far into politics but if Scotland goes I'll never elect a government again :-(
> It's pretty rubbish already being Old Labour - now we've just got a load of spin doctors and Mr Bean :-(


 Come back George Galloway


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

That'll be poitín (potcheen), the real illicit still whiskey
I never tried some, but had some great whiskey apparently from someone's front room in Cork, a real small outfit, just like silk and angels crying


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> That'll be poitín (potcheen), the real illicit still whiskey
> I never tried some, but had some great whiskey apparently from someone's front room in Cork, a real small outfit, just like silk and angels crying


 yes the cops gave me and my pal a bottle looked like vodka but the after affects were totaly diferant


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Up early in the morning going to read for a while


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Would that have been Irish whiskey Ive tasted pouchen dont Know how to spell it it certainly put some fire down below


 lol poitin is just a bad as the Jamaican white rum the really one not the branded one that stuff would put you on your back quick lol thou it put fire in your britches lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> That'll be poitín (potcheen), the real illicit still whiskey
> I never tried some, but had some great whiskey apparently from someone's front room in Cork, a real small outfit, just like silk and angels crying


bushmills was mine


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Rumour has it..nessie has gone south 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> I will need to open up my old fire place and start to burn peat I do miss the old coal fires when you put the outsider(bread plain loaf) on a fork and toasted it that was real toast


I remember that. *brushes soot off toast*


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Might get them for my birthday before November don't know how that got there


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Lived in Inverness loved it but going near water and forests the dreaded midge got you


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I miss the bids on the new archies this evening does anyone know what they went for ? that's the silver ones and the pvd ones


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Not to get too far into politics but if Scotland goes I'll never elect a government again :-(
> It's pretty rubbish already being Old Labour - now we've just got a load of spin doctors and Mr Bean :-(


In 1955 Scotland was overwhelmingly Conservative, so change happens. We Old Labour still have hope after they leave, however slim. It will be a long, hard road though.

I am thinking of claiming asylum there...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> Not to get too far into politics but if Scotland goes I'll never elect a government again :-(


While I admire the Scots for wanting their own country, the finances just don't add up. The UK has a population of 60million-ish, but there's only actually something like 5 million Scots.
A totally independent country with just 5 million people in it, paying tax at x% is just not enough input to provide the infrastructure they need, like health, pensions, etc etc. With limited taxes, either the infrastructure will be very poor, or the income tax rate will need to be astronomical to provide it.

From a financial standpoint, it's suicide. But you can't fault them for wanting their own country.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> While I admire the Scots for wanting their own country, the finances just don't add up. The UK has a population of 60million-ish, but there's only actually something like 5 million Scots.
> A totally independent country with just 5 million people in it, paying tax at x% is just not enough input to provide the infrastructure they need, like health, pensions, etc etc. With limited taxes, either the infrastructure will be very poor, or the income tax rate will need to be astronomical to provide it.
> 
> From a financial standpoint, it's suicide. But you can't fault them for wanting their own country.


reminds me of an old film passport to Pimlico  yes if they want independence it's got to be a hundred per sent or nothing in my book


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

o well I'm going to bed so I will give someone else the chance at the 23000 good luck all


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> While I admire the Scots for wanting their own country, the finances just don't add up. The UK has a population of 60million-ish, but there's only actually something like 5 million Scots.
> A totally independent country with just 5 million people in it, paying tax at x% is just not enough input to provide the infrastructure they need, like health, pensions, etc etc. With limited taxes, either the infrastructure will be very poor, or the income tax rate will need to be astronomical to provide it.
> 
> From a financial standpoint, it's suicide. But you can't fault them for wanting their own country.


They have their own country, Scotland. I have my own country England. We're in a union of countries that's in a union of European countries that's in a union of World countries!
Who knows what self determination is really? I really can't tell at any given point over the last 25 years if what party was in charge has made any difference. They all water down promises and add bits that they hid under another agenda.
Why can't we do politics like broadband and utilities? You have a dozen different parties. And just choose to pay taxes to the one that provides the best package for you 
I think I'll switch to the Manx government after the election.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> While I admire the Scots for wanting their own country, the finances just don't add up. The UK has a population of 60million-ish, but there's only actually something like 5 million Scots.
> A totally independent country with just 5 million people in it, paying tax at x% is just not enough input to provide the infrastructure they need, like health, pensions, etc etc. With limited taxes, either the infrastructure will be very poor, or the income tax rate will need to be astronomical to provide it.
> 
> From a financial standpoint, it's suicide. But you can't fault them for wanting their own country.


As an Irish man my heart says yes for Scotland. .but my head says no..

We have independence 90 years and managed to turn the country into a basket case. .needing the IMF to come in and sort the mess out..

The only thing is Scotland could lash down its corporate tax and get lots of multinational companies in..that's what saved us in recent times

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Still another couple of hours work, then a short nights sleep, I'm off to watch the wheelchair basketball at the Invictus Games tomorrow. Have to be out the front door by 7:30 in the morning. 
Hope it's loud enough to keep me awake.
Then back here for 5pm and another 10hour shift. 
Wish me luck

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Still another couple of hours work, then a short nights sleep, I'm off to watch the wheelchair basketball at the Invictus Games tomorrow. Have to be out the front door by 7:30 in the morning.
> Hope it's loud enough to keep me awake.
> Then back here for 5pm and another 10hour shift.
> Wish me luck
> ...


Don't work too hard churchy and enjoy "murderball" !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

The French Navy diver taken up several notches on a bracelet.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> The French Navy diver taken up several notches on a bracelet.


I know the froggy didn't get much love on this thread but I've always quite liked it. It looks the dogs on the bracelet mate, enjoy 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I know the froggy didn't get much love on this thread but I've always quite liked it. It looks the dogs on the bracelet mate, enjoy
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


morning mate how goes it  I always thought that the dial was it best feature and it does have a nice pair of hands  it's the cheapness of the case up close is what let's it down  and no weight to it really


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I know the froggy didn't get much love on this thread but I've always quite liked it. It looks the dogs on the bracelet mate, enjoy
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Have to admit, that does look good. Wishing I had an Israeli diver so I could see that on an ss bracelet too. Anyone done that?


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning mate how goes it  I always thought that the dial was it best feature and it does have a nice pair of hands  it's the cheapness of the case up close is what let's it down  and no weight to it really


I reckon the bracelet added the missing weight you mentioned =)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> I reckon the bracelet added the missing weight you mentioned =)


 could do could do I will say this it's not the worse of the collection by any means that's issue 8 for sure it's in fact about half way up it or a little over it  still sbs and pizza was and will be my all time favs I have lose the faith with some of there later efforts


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

David Church said:


> Still another couple of hours work, then a short nights sleep, I'm off to watch the wheelchair basketball at the Invictus Games tomorrow. Have to be out the front door by 7:30 in the morning.
> Hope it's loud enough to keep me awake.
> Then back here for 5pm and another 10hour shift.
> Wish me luck
> ...


Enjoy. A couple of my lads are doing the opening ceremony. They had to spend a couple of weeks practising marching up and down.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning mate how goes it  I always thought that the dial was it best feature and it does have a nice pair of hands  it's the cheapness of the case up close is what let's it down  and no weight to it really


Hiya ITMW, a lot better now I've just got home it's been a horrendous night. They shut the M6 southbound between junction 19&18 last night. It usually takes me 1 hour to get to Stafford, it took 2 hours 20 :-( 
Still I'm feeling better now I've got a cheeky beer on the go before bed time !
I agree with you there mate. Look at the hour markers, proper ones instead of painted on and as you said the hands are nice too. Imagine how nice it would have looked if the case had been in the brushed steel EM have started doing now as opposed to that wretched shiny plated thing.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya ITMW, a lot better now I've just got home it's been a horrendous night. They shut the M6 southbound between junction 19&18 last night. It usually takes me 1 hour to get to Stafford, it took 2 hours 20 :-(
> Still I'm feeling better now I've got a cheeky beer on the go before bed time !
> I agree with you there mate. Look at the hour markers, proper ones instead of painted on and as you said the hands are nice too. Imagine how nice it would have looked if the case had been in the brushed steel EM have started doing now as opposed to that wretched shiny plated thing.
> 
> ...


 I think I tried It in a sbs case but the dial was a tad to big to fit if I remember right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

shall I have that spot at 23000 I wonder as I miss it the last time hmmm let's see


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this time for sure hehe


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this time for sure hehe


LOL !!!!! Your a legend at getting those even thousands mate no one can stop you !!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

He is going to print them out and frame them lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Have to admit, that does look good. Wishing I had an Israeli diver so I could see that on an ss bracelet too. Anyone done that?


Tell you what, remember the "chunky" ss bracelet Sharky got a while back ? I bet that would look beltin' on the Israeli.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Enjoy. A couple of my lads are doing the opening ceremony. They had to spend a couple of weeks practising marching up and down.


LOL !!! Classic. Soon as I read that UWM I instantly thought of this from Monty Python.......





Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> He is going to print them out and frame them lol


 well I think I got the lead with something like seventeen hits lol  no one can't stop me now hahaha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> shall I have that spot at 23000 I wonder as I miss it the last time hmmm let's see


when it didn't go last night I though, I bet ITMW sets his alarm to get up especially lol ;-) well done!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> when it didn't go last night I though, I bet ITMW sets his alarm to get up especially lol ;-) well done!


well normal up at six most mornings lol but I did make sure this morning


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I think I got the lead with something like seventeen hits lol  no one can't stop me now hahaha


The one and only that I ever got was 2000 ! Hells bells it seems like a lifetime ago.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> when it didn't go last night I though, I bet ITMW sets his alarm to get up especially lol ;-) well done!


Hey Sharky do you have a link mate for the "chunky" ss bracelet you got a while back ? I'd like to bookmark it for a possible future purchase if you still have it.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL !!! Classic. Soon as I read that UWM I instantly thought of this from Monty Python.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The navy has a reputation for being the worst at ceremonial drill out of the three services with submariners being especially atrocious. We don't practice it as much as the army or raf. If you want to annoy parade staff give them a squad of submariners . I can still remember being on a course about 12 years ago and during a divisions practice my class caught the eye of the parade staff for our woeful marching. Mid telling off the GI (sort of a navy equivalent of a sergeant major) asked us how long we had been on course. The reply of "Too long" that came from one of us was not very amusing to him. Cue lunchtime punishment marching for a week.

We were still rubbish after that week as well lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hey Sharky do you have a link mate for the "chunky" ss bracelet you got a while back ? I'd like to bookmark it for a possible future purchase if you still have it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I both one from seller Riyi002 on the bay which is fine quality. About £13 so more expensive than most but two tone jubilee bracelets are hard to come by. It also had nice folded end links that fitted my Seiko well, so if you want anything other than basic steel oyster, give them a look.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I both one from seller Riyi002 on the bay which is fine quality. About £13 so more expensive than most but two tone jubilee bracelets are hard to come by. It also had nice folded end links that fitted my Seiko well, so if you want anything other than basic steel oyster, give them a look.


Nice one Mike, cheers for the info.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Well I'm her and awake









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just seen this in the Ebay Argos outlet, this is a bloody bargain! Hanowa Swiss Military Chronograph, Swiss Made, New With Tags, 100m WR, £29.99

Hanowa Men&apos;s Black Leather Chronograph Gent&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all, pilot for me today

















Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Morning all, pilot for me today
> 
> View attachment 1631704
> 
> ...


It's a gorgeous looking watch Chico mate. 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It's a gorgeous looking watch Chico mate.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Cheers WS defo one of my favourites, there's something satisfying about winding your watch in the morning!!! Lol

Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hey Sharky do you have a link mate for the "chunky" ss bracelet you got a while back ? I'd like to bookmark it for a possible future purchase if you still have it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well as it happens I found it out again last night as I was thinking of getting another ;-) they only do 22mm on this one though.

22mm Heavy Brushed Double Lock Clasp Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Strap | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> well as it happens I found it out again last night as I was thinking of getting another ;-) they only do 22mm on this one though.
> 
> 22mm Heavy Brushed Double Lock Clasp Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Strap | eBay


Here's the 20mm version

18 20 22mm Bande Montre Bracelet Watch Strap Rechange Double Boucle Inoxydable | eBay

Chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Sharky, Chico, thanks for that lads. 
Right I'm off to bed. I promised myself I'd have 1 beer and go to bed and I've had 5 now ! Speak to you all later, have a great day all 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Here's the 20mm version
> 
> 18 20 22mm Bande Montre Bracelet Watch Strap Rechange Double Boucle Inoxydable | eBay
> 
> Chico


why is it that when I look at the sellers other items these don't show up? very odd lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> why is it that when I look at the sellers other items these don't show up? very odd lol


Not sure mate!!

Chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all (only just!)

Coffee, mr Kipling angel cakes and an EM 1950s Russian Astronaut for me today 










"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL !!!!! Your a legend at getting those even thousands mate no one can stop you !!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


ITMW should change his name to IMTT - Is That My Thousand?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

god was aldi busy today I never did see those straps did any of you guys ?  happy to say that the raketa past it time trial but not to sure about poljot but that could have been me as it got a small crown and with my big hams I might not of fully wound it lol but she's still a looker so I have given her a second go lol  rocking the pvd archie today but got some house work to do in a bit so it's on with an old three quid watch I think


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cheers WS defo one of my favourites, there's something satisfying about winding your watch in the morning!!! Lol
> 
> Chico


Smells like victory? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> ITMW should change his name to IMTT - Is That My Thousand?


Archive arrived this morning, cheers chrono, much appreciated mate!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Smells like victory?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Too close to call pep!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Too close to call pep!!
> 
> chico


That was a reference to Robert Duvals speech in Apocalypse Now..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> That was a reference to Robert Duvals speech in Apocalypse Now..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


LOL that went right over my head mate!!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL that went right over my head mate!!!
> 
> chico


Don't tell me it's before your time. .that would be too much to take lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Don't tell me it's before your time. .that would be too much to take lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Not at all mate, just a bit of brain fade on my part!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep just put your lips together and blow  was that one before your time


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep just put your lips together and blow  was that one before your time


Lauren...

I can't handle the truth...

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lauren...
> 
> I can't handle the truth...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lauren bacall what a woman


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

'I've seen things you people wouldn't believe, attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion' 

ITMW? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> 'I've seen things you people wouldn't believe, attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion'
> 
> ITMW?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


blade runner easy how about

Who do we have out there tonight?

*The usual band of teenage malcontents?*

I certainly hope so...

'cause Hard Harry's feeling kind of rude tonight.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Airfixer said:


> Coffee, mr Kipling angel cakes and an EM 1950s Russian Astronaut for me today


Looks heavenly, mate!
Unfortunately I'm doing Insanity at the mo, so no Mr Kipling for me :-(
Great watch & mug combo - will have to look out for one (I'm a sucker for cutaway diagrams)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> blade runner easy how about
> 
> Who do we have out there tonight?
> 
> ...


Dirty Harry?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> blade runner easy how about
> 
> Who do we have out there tonight?
> 
> ...


Here lies the body of Mary Lee...

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Dirty Harry?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


nope try early 90's here's another line

_"Come in. 
Every night you enter me like a criminal. 
You break into my brain, but you're no ordinary criminal. 
You put your feet up, you pop a Pepsi. 
You start to party; you turn up my stereo. 
Songs I've never heard, but I move anyway. 
You get me crazy, I say 'Do it!'
I don't care what, just do it!
Jam me, jack me, push me, pull me - talk hard!"_


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> nope try early 90's here's another line
> 
> _"Come in.
> Every night you enter me like a criminal.
> ...


No clue on that one bud lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Here lies the body of Mary Lee...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


hmmm duunnn dunnn... duuuunnnn duun... duuunnnnnnnn dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnn dunnnn batman whoops lol try that again with a goofy grin jaws


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> No clue on that one bud lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 on last cue 

_"You're the voice crying out in the wilderness, 
You're the voice that makes my brain burn and my guts go gooey. 
Yeah, you gut me. 
My insides spill on your altar and tell the future. 
My steaming, gleaming guts spell out your nature. 
I know you; not your name, but your game. 
I know the true you.
Come to me or I'll come to you."

_


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> on last cue
> 
> _"You're the voice crying out in the wilderness,
> You're the voice that makes my brain burn and my guts go gooey.
> ...


Debbie does Dallas 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Debbie does Dallas
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol no but great film 

pump up the volume 1990


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> on last cue
> 
> _"You're the voice crying out in the wilderness,
> You're the voice that makes my brain burn and my guts go gooey.
> ...


Sounds like a bad episode of Downton Abbey. Oh wait, _every _episode of Downton is bad.....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a couple..... an I'll even give ya the answers:

*Slurp*
Deep Throat

*Chomp*
The Spy Who Loved Me / Moonraker

The only lovable baddie. RIP Richard.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Sounds like a bad episode of Downton Abbey. Oh wait, _every _episode of Downton is bad.....


 pump up the volume was a great film when you was in your late teens it was against the man and full of teen angst an not fitting in to society and you know what I say SO BE IT lol still worth watching now christen slater Samantha mathis just to name two of the stars of it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> full of teen angst an not fitting in to society


That's Breakfast Club.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's Breakfast Club.


They all did in the end..St. Elmos Fire.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's Breakfast Club.


 I would say better then the breakfast club and that was the 80's with molly ringwald emilo estaves and the bird out of wargames and the kid from weird science I reckon pump up the volume was so much better and it had a rocking soundtrack to boot


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Morning all, pilot for me today
> 
> View attachment 1631704
> 
> ...


Decided to wear mine too ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been at work all day this arrived the citizen auto


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Evening ladies and gents. I didn't get up until 16:00 ! Had a nice soak in a radox bath and now I'm just relaxing whilst wearing my lambda LCD (ITMW, cheers mate). Hope you all have a great evening.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

37?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> 37?


 you said you sent a watch away to get relumed was it expensive


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> 37?


37? ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> 37? ?


What, in a row?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> you said you sent a watch away to get relumed was it expensive


Yes, but mine had to go to a specialist. About £100 including a new crystal and postage both ways. I expect you can get it done much cheaper.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes, but mine had to go to a specialist. About £100 including a new crystal and postage both ways. I expect you can get it done much cheaper.


 I suppose at that price I could practice on some old watches ie em ones


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

352?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dumb ass of the day goes to 

Panerai style watch | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> dumb ass of the day goes to
> 
> Panerai style watch | eBay


 One or both watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> One or both watches


got to be both surely if you got a real rolo you would know with out a shadow of doubt that the archie was a fun cheap watch


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> got to be both surely if you got a real rolo you would know with out a shadow of doubt that the archie was a fun cheap watch


 yes I know would you have a starting bid at £25 I think not


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> yes I know would you have a starting bid at £25 I think not


he put the rolo pic up as a comparison lol but yeah know what you mean the metal tin they come in is cheap metal and a plastic window on top so in his word ... Never warn. Perfect. I think it was quite expensive....... he's having a laugh or well I wont say it lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Found this comes up as military watch from the USA same markings as mine with the rm marking


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I am VERY surprised for two reasons:-
1, I've been watching a vostock, (I don't know the name of it) but I remember someone on here a while back posting a picture of one and I instantly fell in love with it. I've watched a few over the last couple of months and they go for about £40. So the big surprise was I asked the wife if I could have a cheeky bid and she said yes !

2, I got it for £20 ALL IN !!!!

I can't wait for this one to arrive. I love a domed crystal And I love the simple face on these.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151403725346

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> 352?


You need to go and watch Clerks for that obscure movie quote


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well I am VERY surprised for two reasons:-
> 1, I've been watching a vostock, (I don't know the name of it) but I remember someone on here a while back posting a picture of one and I instantly fell in love with it. I've watched a few over the last couple of months and they go for about £40. So the big surprise was I asked the wife if I could have a cheeky bid and she said yes !
> 
> 2, I got it for £20 ALL IN !!!!
> ...


Ooh that's a really nice one. Well done!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Ooh that's a really nice one. Well done!


Thanks Mike 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well I am VERY surprised for two reasons:-
> 1, I've been watching a vostock, (I don't know the name of it) but I remember someone on here a while back posting a picture of one and I instantly fell in love with it. I've watched a few over the last couple of months and they go for about £40. So the big surprise was I asked the wife if I could have a cheeky bid and she said yes !
> 
> 2, I got it for £20 ALL IN !!!!
> ...


Gorgeous...can't believe this is your first derskie?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> dumb ass of the day goes to
> 
> Panerai style watch | eBay


_"I think it was quite expensive."_
It wasn't, till he stuck it up at silly money.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Gorgeous...can't believe this is your first derskie?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah mate, all this time admiring other peoples and I've finally got one for myself. I think that the thing is with derskie's is that there are sooooo many styles that there is something for everyone's taste. I've seen some pictures of certain ones that I've seen them and thought meh but on the other hand some of them defiantly get my juices flowing. For example some of the "tankist" styles with the gold body's get my pulse racing ! I just need to find them in the right condition for the right price. I REALLY can't wait to get my hands on this though. 
Does anyone else have one of these I've just purchased and if so what size strap do they take ? Because when it arrives I want to wear it STRAIGHT away !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah mate, all this time admiring other peoples and I've finally got one for myself. I think that the thing is with derskie's is that there are sooooo many styles that there is something for everyone's taste. I've seen some pictures of certain ones that I've seen them and thought meh but on the other hand some of them defiantly get my juices flowing. For example some of the "tankist" styles with the gold body's get my pulse racing ! I just need to find them in the right condition for the right price. I REALLY can't wait to get my hands on this though.
> Does anyone else have one of these I've just purchased and if so what size strap do they take ? Because when it arrives I want to wear it STRAIGHT away !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Is an 18 mm on derskies. .I'm bound to be corrected lol but I'd call that a derskie Zakaz??

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah mate, all this time admiring other peoples and I've finally got one for myself. I think that the thing is with derskie's is that there are sooooo many styles that there is something for everyone's taste. I've seen some pictures of certain ones that I've seen them and thought meh but on the other hand some of them defiantly get my juices flowing. For example some of the "tankist" styles with the gold body's get my pulse racing ! I just need to find them in the right condition for the right price. I REALLY can't wait to get my hands on this though.
> Does anyone else have one of these I've just purchased and if so what size strap do they take ? Because when it arrives I want to wear it STRAIGHT away !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


18mm










Mine says hi


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

New style Archie went for £9.50 I stopped checking silly me


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Archie went for £9.50 I stopped checking silly me


Never mind mate, archy's are like buses, another one will be along in a minute ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is an 18 mm on derskies. .I'm bound to be corrected lol but I'd call that a derskie Zakaz??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'm not sure of the name of them Pep, I really must start paying more attention when everyone's talking about derskie's, some of the vernacular goes straight over my head I'm afraid :-|

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Never mind mate, archy's are like buses, another one will be along in a minute ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I only have a tenner in my wee bank account till wednesday thats why I was being cagey the rest is for small bills


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well I am VERY surprised for two reasons:-
> 1, I've been watching a vostock, (I don't know the name of it) but I remember someone on here a while back posting a picture of one and I instantly fell in love with it. I've watched a few over the last couple of months and they go for about £40. So the big surprise was I asked the wife if I could have a cheeky bid and she said yes !
> 
> 2, I got it for £20 ALL IN !!!!
> ...


the hands and dial look right the movement is clean and looks to be right so all in all good catch even looks to have the original crown I would have said it a tad new then what is stated I would have said 90's but I would and if blanchy was not on holiday I was planning on having a punt on it with him


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You need to go and watch Clerks for that obscure movie quote


lol I thought it was the meaning of life lol as in the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I thought it was the meaning of life lol as in the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy


No that is 42.

Seriously, everyone needs to see Clerks especially if you have ever worked in (or shopped in) a shop! I watched I again for the first time in 5 years last week and it is still as fresh as the day it was released in the mid nineties.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah mate, all this time admiring other peoples and I've finally got one for myself. I think that the thing is with derskie's is that there are sooooo many styles that there is something for everyone's taste. I've seen some pictures of certain ones that I've seen them and thought meh but on the other hand some of them defiantly get my juices flowing. For example some of the "tankist" styles with the gold body's get my pulse racing ! I just need to find them in the right condition for the right price. I REALLY can't wait to get my hands on this though.
> Does anyone else have one of these I've just purchased and if so what size strap do they take ? Because when it arrives I want to wear it STRAIGHT away !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 should be an 18mm I got a bostock that's similar but it needs a new dial 

and its a vostok komandirskie black dial zakaz 2214 su.​ I think ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> should be an 18mm I got a bostock that's similar but it needs a new dial
> 
> and its a vostok komandirskie black dial zakaz 2214 su.​ I think ?


Cheers for the info mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> New style Archie went for £9.50 I stopped checking silly me


lol blanchy was going to do one of those auto bid thing for me but I told him to leave it till he comes back and there I go and miss a cheape grrr


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers for the info mate ;-)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Now what strap???

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Now what strap???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I was thinking something in black leather, possibly with red stitching to compliment the red star and possibly a deployment clasp, or would the clasp look to ostentatious for a watch such as this ? Discuss

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Now what strap???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


it should be on some thing like this


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I was thinking something in black leather, possibly with red stitching to compliment the red star and possibly a deployment clasp, or would the clasp look to ostentatious for a watch such as this ? Discuss
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


The straps the new derskies come on aren't half bad? You'd get on ebay fairly cheap..tho leather with red stitching sounds nice too

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The straps the new derskies come on aren't half bad? You'd get on ebay fairly cheap..tho leather with red stitching sounds nice too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I got a new vossie strap and have a real 1980's 18mm distressed komandirskie strap


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I got a new vossie strap and have a real 1980's 18mm distressed komandirskie strap


What do they look like mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What do they look like mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 just put up some pics mate of the komandirskie one's let's see if got any pics of the new vossie one's 
I can't see any clear one's in my pics but I bet you recognise this pic


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just put up some pics mate of the komandirskie one's le see if got any pics of the new vossie one's
> I can't see any clear one's in my pics but I bet you recognise this pic


Mmmmm lovely that mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Mmmmm lovely that mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah but if you look the hands are wrong and the marking are a bit suspect to and I did not get a look inside this one so bad sign when you can't see inside them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here's a better pic of the one strap mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm going to bed I can't keep my eyes open, see you all tomorrow.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Cheap straps are essential on Vostoks IMO. Nothing fussy like deployants, just plain old buckles.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono I was trying to photo shop my brown strap on to w.s watch but my skills are lacking do you want to take a shot  he put up a link to the ebay bid there are a few pic of the watch to pick from


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it will be a zim day for me have lovely Sunday


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Have a great Sunday all. It's a Sinnfull Sunday for me










Build a bear provided by my youngest daughter


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all wearing this thanks to merlin


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, it's a Ray day for me today. What are we all up to today? I'm planning to cut the grass and bake a banana loaf, eventually ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, it's a Ray day for me today. What are we all up to today? I'm planning to cut the grass and bake a banana loaf, eventually ;-)


 I will have an easy day I hope no dramas


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, it's a Ray day for me today. What are we all up to today? I'm planning to cut the grass and bake a banana loaf, eventually ;-)


The kids are going out with their grandad so I'm having a lazy day.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> The kids are going out with their grandad so I'm having a lazy day.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I have got two kids climbing round the living room at the moment so I envy you your lazy day


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

PRC 200 for me the day, got some painting to do this afternoon


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning - Russian Astronaut again today. At least EM listened re straps. The latest 2 seem plenty long enough. 
Have a great day. Today has been declared 'duvet day' in our house. (Spend all day in PJs and do nothing!) 

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Well she is still in her pajamas


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well done all me jobs have had a go on dead island 2 and now ready for a bit of weeding then nowt for rest of day might watch a bid as it's still low so think I will still have a pop at it hey w.s still on then mate worth shot as I said spares worse case so I will sort it so go for it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am having a lazy day, trying to decide whether to brave the cold and weed the garden. Probably not (switches xbox on).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is ebay down ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is ebay down ?


How bizzare..won't let me log in? I never logged out???

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How bizzare..won't let me log in? I never logged out???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


well mine just saying waiting for ebay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well mine just saying waiting for ebay


mine seems ok


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well mine just saying waiting for ebay


 It is down


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> mine seems ok


not fair


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am having a lazy day, trying to decide whether to brave the cold and weed the garden. Probably not (switches xbox on).


I have to fit my Xbox time in around all the Mrs programmes, plus all the kids tv during the day. Managed a bit of black ops 2 last night as the wife was on a night shift so once the kids were in bed I had the telly to myself....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not fair


 well you wont know if youve won or lost out on a item


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I have to fit my Xbox time in around all the Mrs programmes, plus all the kids tv during the day. Managed a bit of black ops 2 last night as the wife was on a night shift so once the kids were in bed I had the telly to myself....


My mrs and daughter have gone out for an hour, so got some Tony Hawk's Pro Skater in. Due back in 15 minutes so just going to clean the shower so I look busy when they get home


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> well you wont know if youve won or lost out on a item


well I think it finish at like 5pm so got a little while to get it sorted  it never conks out when I got a low bid on


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Ebay not down on phone


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> My mrs and daughter have gone out for an hour, so got some Tony Hawk's Pro Skater in. Due back in 15 minutes so just going to clean the shower so I look busy when they get home


Good plan. I usually end up the other way, spend ages doing jobs then the moment I switch on the Xbox the Mrs comes home lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Ebay on my phone is not accepting my email address and password


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Ebay on my phone is not accepting my email address and password


lol I ant go one and it's asking for mine lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Can log in to my phone with my user name


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Even phone has gone for a burton


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Spent the last wee while winding up my mechanical watches and autos the only one that stops is the one that i got in a batch of three is the trafalger auto they said it needed a service and it shows


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This was my first vintage watch my sister in law got it out of a charity shop and gave it to me and I have never looked back that was two years ago


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Itmy inspired me with his derskies on bunds. .rooted our my only bundy and threw my Derskie on it..I need to get a black one but I can't see one with this design anywhere, they do suit the bunds I think. .bulk them up a little..what you all think?



















Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Well the kids are out, the wife's baked me some flap jack and I'm lay on the couch having a blackadder marathon, oh and I've decided to wear the '63 and I've put in on a grey strap.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

You could never tire looking at the 63 WS, fabulous looking piece!!

Tried a wee strap change on the solar, quite liking it!!

















chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You could never tire looking at the 63 WS, fabulous looking piece!!
> 
> Tried a wee strap change on the solar, quite liking it!!
> 
> ...


I'd never have thought of putting a leather strap on it, it looks pretty good!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well that's the banana loaf made, not bothering with the lawn as I'm far too busy lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well that's the banana loaf made, not bothering with the lawn as I'm far too busy lol


Looks good, save me a bit lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Looks good, save me a bit lol


I'll try but it may not make it through the night lol ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Is everyone else's eBay still playing up ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Is everyone else's eBay still playing up ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 Yes computer down and phone working sometimes


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'd never have thought of putting a leather strap on it, it looks pretty good!


Yeah i was quite surprised, it was the 22mm off my PR so its back on SS for now but i may consider getting a 20mm for it

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ebay is back on for me lol lets hope it is for w.s to or no bargain lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Got a lie in till 11 this morning so managed a whole 7 hours sleep. 
Shopping, walked dogs, had dinner. The EM delivery is still in its bag on the kitchen table and now I'm on my way to work.
Quartz reliability required today so the Globe is getting an outing









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey w.s I got a new nickname for you lol the 3 sec guy haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey w.s I got a new nickname for you lol the 3 sec guy haha


Christ ! I hope my wife doesn't agree with you lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I wonder if we should explain or leave them guess haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I wonder if we should explain or leave them guess haha


I wonder how many people are reading this and thinking WTF ? !!!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I wonder how many people are reading this and thinking WTF ? !!!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 Three secs to spare you won a watch i couldnt do it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Three secs to spare you won a watch i couldnt do it


Bingo! You got it in one mate ;-)

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so bless the folks have just come back from Tunisia and bought me the most hideous watch lol a tag a like but with their eyes they miss the crap chrome plaiting on the one side where it had bubbled and that was just to start lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so bless the folks have just come back from Tunisia and bought me the most hideous watch lol a tag a like but with their eyes they miss the crap chrome plaiting on the one side where it had bubbled and that was just to start lol


Awwwww bless em

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal what did the archies go for tonite


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

All my efforts to use my tenner 7 watches with 117 and ended up with this from another seller only 1 working the keinzle £6 plus post







age


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal what did the archies go for tonite


 did not check on them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> All my efforts to use my tenner 7 watches with 117 and ended up with this only 1 working the keinzle £6 plus post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bottom right would be worth a clean and service


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bottom right would be worth a clean and service


Its the Only one working have a swiss ebaouch for the lucerne


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its the Only one working have a swiss ebaouch for the lucerne


 the case looks like it's had it but the dial looks good


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Watching Malificent with the wife with no light on and candles on the go. Thought I'd give the Archy an airing.









ITMW, nothing back from the seller yet regarding posting straight to you so just hold on with the postal order mate, there's no rush 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the case looks like it's had it but the dial looks good


 it looks the same as the one I have 4oclock winder Top right is a russian watch a cossack The limit has done its limit


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> it looks the same as the one I have 4oclock winder


yeah I was think you could make one nice one out of the two


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> it looks the same as the one I have 4oclock winder Top right is a russian watch a cossack The limit has done its limit


really a Cossack well a worth a play around with that one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> really a Cossack well a worth a play around with that one


 Thought youd say that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thought youd say that


yeah I'm a bit of a slut when it comes to Russian watches I just can't say no


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is there anything interesting to read on page 2316? lol I keep getting database error when I try to access it ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> is there anything interesting to read on page 2316? lol I keep getting database error when I try to access it ;-)


 Just my broken down watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> is there anything interesting to read on page 2316? lol I keep getting database error when I try to access it ;-)


not really just smeagal and I talking about clap out old watches


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not really just smeagal and I talking about clap out old watches


 the inside of the kienzle has numbers 51/06 could be my birth year watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> the inside of the kienzle has numbers 51/06 could be my birth year watch


got any dial / movement pics


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> the inside of the kienzle has numbers 51/06 could be my birth year watch


could be from the 50's it's movement casing looks right for around then the wear and tear on the dial and case say's it been around for a fair while so 06/1951 seems logical (captain) hehe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono you still got that link you did on how to do pic in thread this guy needs it I think mate but I ant got it to hand 

Photos


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Up early in the morning going up to read my book


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm off to bed too, I'm a bit drunk ! See you tomorrow 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well in about 20 mins I'm going to watch blade runner on bbc 2


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey chrono you still got that link you did on how to do pic in thread this guy needs it I think mate but I ant got it to hand
> 
> Photos


Adding pictures to the MWC thread - Home


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cheer's mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well morning all what shall it be today I wonder I got the zim on at the minute maybe a Sekonda. think I will go for a a coffee then decide have a lovely day girls/guys


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

My japanese pilot watch arrived today. A fun toy that gives a good impression of the original. I would be interested if a microbrand makes it properly, with rotating bezel etc. A nice change from flieger style pilot watches.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, I'm wearing the parnis power reserve today. I love this watch


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well in about 20 mins I'm going to watch blade runner on bbc 2


Which version itmw? I far prefer the original cinema release, with Harrison Ford's narration, love Blade Runner, as you can tell from my signature.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry for the dire photo, but a very good morning from Sharm el Sheikh, I shall catch up on the many pages I've missed next weekend.

Hope you have as much fun this week as me folks.

Only one watch with me, so made sure it was quality.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

MrDagon007 said:


> My japanese pilot watch arrived today. A fun toy that gives a good impression of the original. I would be interested if a microbrand makes it properly, with rotating bezel etc. A nice change from flieger style pilot watches.


There's a real one for sale if your interested mate ;-)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281406960668

Better get the check book out !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At mcds having breakfast


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Which version itmw? I far prefer the original cinema release, with Harrison Ford's narration, love Blade Runner, as you can tell from my signature.


directors cut but I fell to sleep half way thro lol they always put it on to late


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> There's a real one for sale if your interested mate ;-)
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281406960668
> 
> ...


Oh my 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh my
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


My sentiments exactly mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all, think il take a leaf out of sharkys book and wear my PR today, defo the most beautiful watch in my collection









chico


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

That real one is gorgeous!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> directors cut but I fell to sleep half way thro lol they always put it on to late


I switched off because it was so dull. Never watched it before and can't believe a film that slow-moving was the in-thing back in the 80s.

Anyways, I saw this in the paper this morning and it's really made me laugh.
Colombian women's cycling team's new kit makes it look like they've all got brazilians..... lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I switched off because it was so dull. Never watched it before and can't believe a film that slow-moving was the in-thing back in the 80s.
> 
> Anyways, I saw this in the paper this morning and it's really made me laugh.
> Colombian women's cycling team's new kit makes it look like they've all got brazilians..... lol


That is an unfortunate choice of clothes there lol.

It felt like Seiko this morning


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Underwatermechanic said:


> That is an unfortunate choice of clothes there lol.


The best bit is they did this outfit for the Italian race, which is in memory of a cyclist called Michelle Fanini.

Yes, I think we can all see their Faninis.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The Cosmo is Ok nice set of hands







Well well, the Issue 17 French navy watch has a decent strap on it! Let down by lack of Lume on the face but otherwise I really like it.







Here withe the FFL and the Cosmo







The strap on the right is a MonkeySwag NATO on my Majak







Hope you can see the much tighter weave on the middle strap

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

A wee after dinner switch to the black sub









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got two nato straps today both green dont know why i did that used them anyway


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

chico how much u pay for black sub buddy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

rab666 said:


> chico how much u pay for black sub buddy?


£40 for the watch mate, once you sign up to the site the price goes from $89 down to $62

http://unclegongwatch.com/?product-838.html

£9 for the strap - 20mm khaki brown/PVD

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130861100...49&var=430123338634&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Chico


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Thought it would be nice to wear my Aussie Diver on a 30°C bright blue sky Aussie afternoon


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, Breil for me today


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

mariomart said:


> View attachment 1634962
> 
> 
> Thought it would be nice to wear my Aussie Diver on a 30°C bright blue sky Aussie afternoon


We're expecting highs of 20 here in Ireland, bizzarely warm for this time of year...you really are lucky sods in Ausland


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning, pilot today

















chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At university 🎓 having tea break phone 📱 went wonky


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Where did everybody go????? when i logged on this morning we were on page 2!!!!

chico


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

After 8 issues these are my keepers:


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Are the future issues any good/better or should I quit while I'm ahead??


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

d3nzi0 said:


> Are the future issues any good/better or should I quit while I'm ahead??


There's still the german luftwaffe issue which is the only one i kept, should have kept the italian diver as well but hopefully a nice mechanical Panerai homage will take it's place soon!

chico


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> There's still the german luftwaffe issue which is the only one i kept, should have kept the italian diver as well but hopefully a nice mechanical Panerai homage will take it's place soon!
> 
> chico


Cool I might look out for that one. Thanks!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Are the future issues any good/better or should I quit while I'm ahead??


Pictures of everything released in the UK up to date, just follow the link below...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Where did everybody go????? when i logged on this morning we were on page 2!!!!
> 
> chico


I was trying to rebuild a timex. It was at this point I realised I'd lost the escapement lever. 







It was going quite well up till then.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Where did everybody go????? when i logged on this morning we were on page 2!!!!
> 
> chico


lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Are the future issues any good/better or should I quit while I'm ahead??


 well some of mwc I took over the time they have been going


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My phone was playing up this morning just home,no deliveriies today


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

In the dentists waiting room waiting for a filling :-(









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> In the dentists waiting room waiting for a filling :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And I thought you were in the tropics


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

This one tonight and tomorrow


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *chicolabronse*  There's still the german luftwaffe issue which is the only one i kept, should have kept the italian diver as well but hopefully a nice mechanical Panerai homage will take it's place soon!





d3nzi0 said:


> Cool I might look out for that one. Thanks!


D3nzi0, If you've already got the first 8 issues, you should already have the Lufty, as it's issue #2.

Chico saying he's hoping to replace his Italian with a "nice mechanical Pan homage" means a *Getat*, *Manbush *or *Parnis*.
If you are hoping for EM to do a mechanical _anything_, least of all a Panerai homage, you are in for one heck of a long wait.....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Morning, pilot today
> 
> View attachment 1635019
> 
> ...


have you thought of trying a grey strap on this watch? it looks quite good in the B&W photo! ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> And I thought you were in the tropics


Looks like he's IN the tank with the fish...... hallo, the Archy's not waterproof :-d


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers chico,love pilot she's lovely i think i need start saving some money we both apartment few months ago,and at the moment money tide badly.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> have you thought of trying a grey strap on this watch? it looks quite good in the B&W photo! ;-)


Yeah mate, iv got a grey/pvd zulu from the same guy i got my black sub strap from saved in my ebay watch list just not got round to buying it yet!!



rab666 said:


> Cheers chico,love pilot she's lovely i think i need start saving some money we both apartment few months ago,and at the moment money tide badly.


No probs mate, cheers the pilot is a stunner alright!! I feel your pain mate she's told me no more watch spending till after xmas, Damm woman!!!

chico


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

D3nzio boys r right,dude em sucks they selling same watches over and over again,no balls they hopeless bunch oe ....s!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

This one this evening.

I'm really pleased with it - it has real vintage look and feel to it







and the strap is the best canvas strap we've seen from EM so far IMO. I just wish the dial was lumed and not just the hands.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> D3nzi0, If you've already got the first 8 issues, you should already have the Lufty, as it's issue #2.
> 
> Chico saying he's hoping to replace his Italian with a "nice mechanical Pan homage" means a *Getat*, *Manbush *or *Parnis*.
> If you are hoping for EM to do a mechanical _anything_, least of all a Panerai homage, you are in for one heck of a long wait.....


in Australia they changed the order mate


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

rab666 said:


> D3nzio boys r right,dude em sucks they selling same watches over and over again,no balls they hopeless bunch oe ....s!


Military watches are fairly similar looking - they're all designed to fill a handful of job roles, so it stands to reason that a collection of military watches will appear similar until close inspection.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Same point airfixer,they similar looking,first few had ooomph as we all know here but at the moment they trying stroke us flat,an


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

And i reach some point,with them at the moment,stains,straps,weight,no customer service,poor i like at least 10 but for last couple of moths im buyin same barbie watch,cheap and without ....ing soul.sorry pal my personal opinion.


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

And im gonna give them some time to progress,to move forward,till next pizza,subby,lufty or fanty.hope so,i want something Nice from them!


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

rab666 said:


> And i reach some point,with them at the moment,stains,straps,weight,no customer service,poor i like at least 10 but for last couple of moths im buyin same barbie watch,cheap and without ....ing soul.sorry pal my personal opinion.


Yup everyone's entitled to their opinion, mine just happens to be different 
The stain on the Israeli - mine came off in 30 secs with metal polish. 
A few are similar but for the reasons in my last post - I don't have an issue with that. 
The straps - I've noticed a definite improvement with these. Maybe they listened? 
I've (so far) found the customer service very helpful - every time I've emailed them they have replied within hours.

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cos maybe wr different,dude. I used t cut,ns stain gone.straps from monkey cool dude swag or talk time,customer service maybe they had bad day or so,but i still want a bit more from them a new fresh start again,cos we all here cos they gave us a chance to meet,my point for tdy,we all loved em in February,buddy.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well with issue 7 was when I could see the tide changing I have not bought one since issue 9 apart from the special and that was not all I hope it could be so I trade it to some one that really wanted it lol I had pinned some hope on 18 which let's us down so wont be buying till issue 19 if in person it look as good as the pics I wish some of the one's I had bought I did not and used that money to by loads of pizzas with instead they are not letting me down it is the only one to stand the test of time with me and for the ffl it's d.o.a just took it out the drawer to give to my mom to use and it had stop so swap the battery it don't want to know


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I tend to agree with both Rab and Is. I appreciate that most mil watches all largely look the same, but I feel what's been out since issue 5 have been mostly the same watch with a different dial shoehorned in.
Agreed they don't all have to look vastly different, but many of the recent releases have all looked very samey. My intention was to cherrypick, but not one of the watches since issue 4 has seen me passing over any money.

Personally, I feel EM made a rod for their own backs with sticking to "military" watches. They could have stuck to watches-of-the-last-100-years for instance (not military) and the options for 80 watches would have been limitless, ranging from a 30's pilot watch, to a 70s gents, to an 80s Swatch, to a 2000's chuckaway, and within those brackets you'd have offerings representative of different markets, ie Japanese manufacturers, German style, Swiss influence etc.
Customers would have had more of a variety.

I know it's the Andrex magazine they're selling, with the watches as the come-on, and they're aimed at age young to mid-teens, but if I was a parent with a kid wanting (me) to spend ~£800 on these, I would've come back with "pick an expensive watch, that'll you'll treasure and will last you YEARS and I'll get you that instead."


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

And i should b the same itmy,but im loyal,thats my problem-so im kicking my own arse-like masochist with em!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This is tomorrow's watch for me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rab666 said:


> And i should b the same itmy,but im loyal,thats my problem-so im kicking my own arse-like masochist with em!


 I was to start with I was buying two or three of each issue happily until I found them wanting in many ways loyalty can take you only so far before you realize they did not give a toss about loyalty it work's both ways and they are just pulling our trouser down and spanking us I ant going to pay for that privileged haha


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> D3nzi0, If you've already got the first 8 issues, you should already have the Lufty, as it's issue #2.
> 
> Chico saying he's hoping to replace his Italian with a "nice mechanical Pan homage" means a *Getat*, *Manbush *or *Parnis*.
> If you are hoping for EM to do a mechanical _anything_, least of all a Panerai homage, you are in for one heck of a long wait.....


Yes you're right it did come out already. Not too impressed with it unfortunately.

Parnis watches I'm familiar with. I've got a sterile flieger hence maybe why I didn't like the German watch. Here's a pic of mine:


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Personally, I feel EM made a rod for their own backs with sticking to "military" watches. They could have stuck to watches-of-the-last-100-years for instance (not military) and the options for 80 watches would have been limitless, ranging from a 30's pilot watch, to a 70s gents, to an 80s Swatch, to a 2000's chuckaway, and within those brackets you'd have offerings representative of different markets, ie Japanese manufacturers, German style, Swiss influence etc.
> Customers would have had more of a variety.


Totally agree. A huge chunk of magazine content isn't actually military oriented - it's about watches, so why limit themselves to military watches and make the job harder? The possibilities would have been endless if it was "watches of 20th century"

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Yes you're right it did come out already. Not too impressed with it unfortunately.
> 
> Parnis watches I'm familiar with. I've got a sterile flieger hence maybe why I didn't like the German watch. Here's a pic of mine:


I love that. *hastily adds to watch list*

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I tend to agree with both Rab and Is. I appreciate that most mil watches all largely look the same, but I feel what's been out since issue 5 have been mostly the same watch with a different dial shoehorned in.
> Agreed they don't all have to look vastly different, but many of the recent releases have all looked very samey. My intention was to cherrypick, but not one of the watches since issue 4 has seen me passing over any money.
> 
> Personally, I feel EM made a rod for their own backs with sticking to "military" watches. They could have stuck to watches-of-the-last-100-years for instance (not military) and the options for 80 watches would have been limitless, ranging from a 30's pilot watch, to a 70s gents, to an 80s Swatch, to a 2000's chuckaway, and within those brackets you'd have offerings representative of different markets, ie Japanese manufacturers, German style, Swiss influence etc.
> ...


Very good points here chrono mate..a 30 watch collection spanning the last 100 years would be an awesome thing to do. .maybe next time..£30 a watch could have yielded a few originals such as vossies, anadigi, hmts and the homages could have included a archie or something similar

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Parnis watches I'm familiar with. I've got a sterile flieger hence maybe why I didn't like the German watch. Here's a pic of mine:


Parnis you say, I have a bit of a thing for them, here are mine


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Very good points here chrono mate..a 30 watch collection spanning the last 100 years would be an awesome thing to do. .maybe next time..£30 a watch could have yielded a few originals such as vossies, anadigi, hmts and the homages could have included a archie or something similar
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


What a great intro it would be to novice watch collectors too...maybe we should all work on a proposal for EM lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What a great intro it would be to novice watch collectors too...maybe we should all work on a proposal for EM lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Shall we form a 30 watch list..30 quid or less. .be interested to seem some ideas?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Shall we form a 30 watch list..30 quid or less. .be interested to seem some ideas?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


This would be my suggestion, the Casio DB-380. Iconic 80s watch, went for the 80s equivalent of under £30 back then, of course they go for silly money now. But if Casio can knock out the F91W for about a fiver and still make profit, it wouldn't be hard to make a DB-380 for £30. May have to lose the databank function, but you'd still have an homage to it.

edit: they go for £40-50 on ebay, so a £30 homage would be feasible.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

All the EM watches are flawed in some way or another.
Mostly a lack of texture and lume on the dials, and slightly too small handsets.
The latest two are good examples, the addition of some Russian pilots wings would have lifted the Russian pilot a lot. 
In my opinion the addition of a simple Eaglemoss logo, on all the dial would have improved them all.
The French Navy misses bring a great watch by just a fractional cost of 2cents worth of luminous ink on the Numbers.
I can't think they're all missing on purpose to avoid being direct copies, more likely they're being driven by money, where we're all more interested in the watches.
We all know they all could have been done better given a bit more attention to detail and better care in the release order, but, real versions of some of these carry price tags in the £1000s. EM are doing them for a tenner! 
PS, I really don't like the Lufty.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> This would be my suggestion, the Casio DB-380. Iconic 80s watch, went for the 80s equivalent of under £30 back then, of course they go for silly money now. But if Casio can knock out the F91W for about a fiver and still make profit, it wouldn't be hard to make a DB-380 for £30. May have to lose the databank function, but you'd still have an homage to it.
> 
> edit: they go for £40-50 on ebay, so a £30 homage would be feasible.


See I prefer the TwinGraph








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Shall we form a 30 watch list..30 quid or less. .be interested to seem some ideas?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


submariner/diver style- bagelsport???

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just in case OhD fancies a bit of excitement to her job....






I wonder if this could do away with taking drunks to the police station in a van.....
Slap on the cuffs, call in the choppa, attach rope and whoosh - Friday-nite-yobbo suddenly disappears skywards - let go the rope 300 yards out, letting the crim sail into the police yard.
Back into town and collect the next one.

Hey, I'm onto summat here - could be a Border Agency application in this an all: immigrants whoosh upwards from Dover, wazz em over to Calais, let go about 300 yards out and slingshot em the rest of the way in. The rate the geezer in the video does it, he could empty the country of em in no time.
I'm here all week folks....


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> submariner/diver style- bagelsport???chico


 Yes you need a Sub and a digital Casio in there PlusSwatch watch and HMT Jatana or Pilot I dont think you could get a decent chrono at the £30 mark but you could maybe get something with day/date subdials so it looks sort of like a chrono Also something G- Shock ish, I remember seing someone posting a photo of a S-Shock so there are G-Shock homages out there


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all rant over I gave up on em as I found money well spent on other items on eBay sometimes you win sometimes you lose


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. 007 day today


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

So, a day out shopping with the Missus, so I'm wearing my Italian Diver, seen here in the brassiere isle ;-)









And afterwards a romantic lunchtime stroll along the beach on a GLORIOUS Aussie Spring day


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Having a confused day
Why does a search for 'Vintage Military' bring this item up?







Which metals make 'Beard Alloy'?
And most strange
Why does it cost me 62p to post a fist class letter but a watch from China will only cost another 64p?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I dont know but as its only a couple of quid I think you need to get it to find out lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

"The Black Sub" for me today!!

















chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Very few chances at WiFi out here, but had to report that the bloke on the lounger next to me on our first day by the pool was wearing MWC #1, the GI. Not a collector, he said he likes the nice clear face and how cheap it was. Coincidence or what. I told him not to swim in it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Very few chances at WiFi out here, but had to report that the bloke on the lounger next to me on our first day by the pool was wearing MWC #1, the GI. Not a collector, he said he likes the nice clear face and how cheap it was. Coincidence or what. I told him not to swim in it.


 I did on many occasion it was one of the best


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wahey, I've just received an email from Getat to say my watch has been despatched!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Wahey, I've just received an email from Getat to say my watch has been despatched!


That's good news mate, i know how tough it was waiting on my parnis watches coming from Asia and they were only 2-3 wks!!! looking forward to the pics!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Wahey, I've just received an email from Getat to say my watch has been despatched!


Good man..won't be long now mate 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> That's good news mate, i know how tough it was waiting on my parnis watches coming from Asia and they were only 2-3 wks!!! looking forward to the pics!
> 
> chico


Yeh, I'll be doing the unboxing in pics. From what I've seen, even the box it comes in in pretty classy.

Only thing I don't understand is he sent the despatch email at 12:28, which is 7:28pm. Meaning, it's in the hands of the post out there, but the tracking number isn't recognised.
Not a big deal, just don't know how long EMS is to arrive (or when to be in), and will have to hope the tracker starts working soon.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, I'll be doing the unboxing in pics. From what I've seen, even the box it comes in in pretty classy.
> 
> Only thing I don't understand is he sent the despatch email at 12:28, which is 7:28pm. Meaning, it's in the hands of the post out there, but the tracking number isn't recognised.
> Not a big deal, just don't know how long EMS is to arrive (or when to be in), and will have to hope the tracker starts working soon.


Dude sometimes it's better if you don't have a tracking #..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

If you have a tracking number you always end up checking it every 10 min. Sometimes it’s better to just be surprised when it turns up


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, I'll be doing the unboxing in pics. From what I've seen, even the box it comes in in pretty classy.
> 
> Only thing I don't understand is he sent the despatch email at 12:28, which is 7:28pm. Meaning, it's in the hands of the post out there, but the tracking number isn't recognised.
> Not a big deal, just don't know how long EMS is to arrive (or when to be in), and will have to hope the tracker starts working soon.


Most of mine took a day or so for the tracking to activate, i'm pretty sure EMS is 7-12 days

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone I'm back and it's my birthday 

So what did I miss?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone I'm back and it's my birthday
> 
> So what did I miss?


happy birthday mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and not much I ant been well so I have hardly been on and I think every one else was sick to lol as been very quite


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday. and not sick just busy at work


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Peeps ...sorry for the long absence , although I have not been posting I have kept up to date with the thread . Been a pretty bad month or so hence my not posting ( family health issues etc , I wont go into details .)

Anywayyyyyyy.....

Ebay were kind enough to send me a £10 voucher ( £10 off if I spend £20 ) last week and as rebirth had some of the new archives for sale I decided to bid against one of them .....my thinking ...well they are sure to go for over £20 ..so even if I get one at £25 that would only really be costing me £15 .....the best laid plans huh ....the watch I was bidding on did not go over the £20 mark ....so I ended up bidding £17 and winning this lil beauty ....

.

I have to say I am VERY impressed with the quality of the watch , the strap does leave a little to be desired however I plan on replacing that . The watch itself is thinner than the EM "Pizza" and so it does not sit as high on the wrist , overall though they are VERY similar ....its such a shame that the quality of the EM watches dropped so much .

The Archive is a great looking watch and I am VERY happy with it , for anyone who is thinking if getting one I would recommend it .


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Afternoon all. First arrival for a while (and a while to come as I'm in PayPal prison )

I was the only bidder so I got it for the starting price & free delivery!



















"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Hi Peeps ...sorry for the long absence , although I have not been posting I have kept up to date with the thread . Been a pretty bad month or so hence my not posting ( family health issues etc , I wont go into details .)
> 
> Anywayyyyyyy.....
> 
> ...


it was you bidding against me grrr


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it was you bidding against me grrr


OOPS !!

what can I say apart from sorry bud ....same thing happened to me way back when we all discovered the "original " archive watches months ago lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone I'm back and it's my birthday
> 
> So what did I miss?


Happy birthday Blanchy!

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> OOPS !!
> 
> what can I say apart from sorry bud ....same thing happened to me way back when we all discovered the "original " archive watches months ago lol


all's fair in love and watch collecting.. you sort of did me a fav I said to blanchy to leave it till he got back lol gave me time to spend my money on a job lot of watches for another poljot I took chance on it seems to work fine but it had replacement back that was not so good so I have but one on from a vossie and it fits like a charm funnily thing it was in Russian the replacement was  can any one read Russian and the pic of the poljot on an 80's strap as well


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone I'm back and it's my birthday
> 
> So what did I miss?


Happy Birthday! have a good un ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone I'm back and it's my birthday
> 
> So what did I miss?


Happy birthday mate, hope you got some sort of watch related birthday present!!

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone I'm back and it's my birthday
> 
> So what did I miss?


Happy birthday

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone 

I didn't get anything watch related and I didnt buy a watch in Canada so I've decided to buy an orange monster 

I'll probably get a second hand one so im on the look out now


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Welcome back blanchy mate..happy birthday!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Doing a few DIY jobs round the house so I've been wearing my komandirskie today.
Cleaned and regulated now he's running to +- a couple of minutes a day. do you approve of the minor refurb?
Before and after














https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey blanchy mate have you any spare vossie back and securing ring ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey blanchy mate have you any spare vossie back and securing ring ?


I've got one going spare.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I've got one going spare.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


for a standard vossie ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey blanchy mate have you any spare vossie back and securing ring ?


I don't sorry mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I don't sorry mate


 how was the maple syrup ? and did you have fun


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> for a standard vossie ?


31.3mm back. 31.8mm ring. I little worn, but it's straight.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> 31.3mm back. 31.8mm ring. I little worn, but it's straight.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html
> View attachment 1636596


 just debating weather to leave the vossie back on the poljot or get a plane back and securing ring so it looks right what would you do ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just debating weather to leave the vossie back on the poljot or get a plane back and securing ring so it looks right what would you do ?


I probably don't know enough about them that it would bother me not having the correct back on them. But knowing what I'm like, as I knew more, I'd get more fussy.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey blanchy mate have you any spare vossie back and securing ring ?


I got Komandirskie rings, backs, dials, hands, and a case lol

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> I got Komandirskie rings, backs, dials, hands, and a case lol
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


sounds interesting mate


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how was the maple syrup ? and did you have fun


It was great lol a very busy trip but well worth it 

I'm back in work tomorrow and then I'm starting my masters on Friday so it's all go at the minute


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sounds interesting mate


Emptied my spares box









"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I probably don't know enough about them that it would bother me not having the correct back on them. But knowing what I'm like, as I knew more, I'd get more fussy.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


lol if I did not know what the back look like I don't think I would care but as I got one I do and as I was getting it for someone in the long run I would like it to have the right look if you know what I mean lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Emptied my spares box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol they would come in handy lol


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol they would come in handy lol


Do you just need a back ring or the back as well? PM me - I'll stick it/them in the post

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> It was great lol a very busy trip but well worth it
> 
> I'm back in work tomorrow and then I'm starting my masters on Friday so it's all go at the minute


well as dall is not going to bid against me tonite hmmm shall we have a go on the Archie's they have been going around the £15 mark would be cool if we can get them slightly south of that price


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

ITMW - your PM inbox is full. Won't let me reply 


"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> ITMW - your PM inbox is full. Won't let me reply
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 give me ten mins lol and I will empty some


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy birthday Blanchy, Igot the four watches in the post the kenzile looks nice runs well will have to drill small hole in one of the lugs for the pin to hold the strap the Cossak seems to run well wont mention the other two yet, a wee bit busier today


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to my sons house tonight he moved in last week,will see it for the fist time see how it goes


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Doing a few DIY jobs round the house so I've been wearing my komandirskie today.
> Cleaned and regulated now he's running to +- a couple of minutes a day. do you approve of the minor refurb?
> Before and after
> View attachment 1636585
> ...


Looks great churchy, good job

chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Doing a few DIY jobs round the house so I've been wearing my komandirskie today.
> Cleaned and regulated now he's running to +- a couple of minutes a day. do you approve of the minor refurb?
> Before and after
> View attachment 1636585
> ...


Did you relume the numbers on the dial? If so, was it as tricky as I imagine?

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday Blanchy.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tried the dark brown strap on the pilot and i think it will be staying on this for the foreseeable future!









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

there's some strange people out there lol 

Apple Watch ( Batteries Not Included)


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Hi All,
Can anyone please tell me if the EM watch out tomorrow is the Russian Cosmonaut-like thing?

Also does anyone know if WH Smiths is still regularly stocking them?

Cheers,

Fair Runner


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Chico,the black sub rocks dude,she is hot,i love her!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fair Runner said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone please tell me if the EM watch out tomorrow is the Russian Cosmonaut-like thing?
> 
> Also does anyone know if WH Smiths is still regularly stocking them?
> ...


Can't tell you which one is out tomorrow but yes, WHSmiths are still stocking them.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone please tell me if the EM watch out tomorrow is the Russian Cosmonaut-like thing?
> 
> Also does anyone know if WH Smiths is still regularly stocking them?
> ...


 I have lost track a bit but I think it could be as the subs are showing them off so they have had them so yeah maybe ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey hey hey ! Alright fellas (and lasses). I've slept ALL day so I'm a bit late to the party but here goes,

Blanchy happy birthday mate all the best and hope you enjoyed Canada.
Dalliance sorry you've been having a hard time of it pal but we're right glad to have you back pal.
Churchy that is some resurrection job on the vossie well done mate A+ for effort.
ITMW the PO arrived today, nice one my mate and glad the poljot is working ;-)
Chrono, great news mate can't wait for the big unwrapping you've got a few sleepless nights ahead of yourself waiting for the postman's knock !
Did I leave anyone out ?


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Fair Runner said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone please tell me if the EM watch out tomorrow is the Russian Cosmonaut-like thing?
> 
> Also does anyone know if WH Smiths is still regularly stocking them?
> ...












Yes it's the Russian astronaut/pilot/cosmonaut tomorrow. 

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Did you relume the numbers on the dial? If so, was it as tricky as I imagine?
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


Just the dots, I don't have the skills for lettering, made a rubber stamp took a couple of attempts. Watchlumecom

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Chrono, great news mate can't wait for the big unwrapping you've got a few sleepless nights ahead of yourself waiting for the postman's knock !


The waiting's not too bad actually. My worry till now was that Getat actually had the bits and had got my order, as there's nothing from him at all once you've paid.
Knowing it's en route is fine.
As for the postie, I know for a fact he will wait for me to go out.... and then knock on the door with it.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Look what I just bought :-D


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I just bought :-D


Nice one Blanchy, in the words of my 12 year old, I'm well jell ! Enjoy that bad boy when it arrives mate and i hope you do a review.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I really hope I didn't bid against anyone on here but I just won a new archive for £12.21!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I just bought :-D


Nice one! same one I've got  enjoy it mate


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I just bought :-D


That's great. Enjoy it mate 

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I just bought :-D


Now you need to buy a few NATO's for it lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone 

Its coming from the states and won't be posted until Monday so it'll probably be a few weeks.

I dont know what strap to get maybe a sharkmesh one


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I just bought :-D


SharkMesh!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh I forgot to post this earlier. This beauty arrived while I was away 










I think the hands are blued because they look black but when certain light hits them they look blue


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

OK. I'm about to update to iOS8. If it all goes tits up it's been nice chatting. Enjoy all your purchases

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> OK. I'm about to update to iOS8. If it all goes tits up it's been nice chatting. Enjoy all your purchases
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Ahhh, the joys of owning anything from Apple.....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Could be worse - you could have an iPhone, and iWatch and a Mac. Then you be screwed.... no internet, no calls, and not know what time it is!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> OK. I'm about to update to iOS8. If it all goes tits up it's been nice chatting. Enjoy all your purchases
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Been on the waiting list since 8pm, iPad been updating for about half an hour now. Wonder if it will work...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I just bought :-D


Well jell too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> SharkMesh!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


+1

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Its coming from the states and won't be posted until Monday so it'll probably be a few weeks.
> 
> I dont know what strap to get maybe a sharkmesh one


Here are a couple of options for you 
Shark mesh 








Orange zulu


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Could be worse - you could have an iPhone, and iWatch and a Mac. Then you be screwed.... no internet, no calls, and not know what time it is!


I've only got an ipod touch and it's stuck on ios 6.0 lol


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Felt like not doing much today, so I'm chilling at home having a latte with my Russian Military for company


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Could be worse - you could have an iPhone, and iWatch and a Mac. Then you be screwed.... no internet, no calls, and not know what time it is!


I have all but the watch.
I was more worried about tapatalk screwing up. And locking me out. Chose to update overnight as I new it would take up to an hour and watching progress bars is the same as watching paint dry. 
All good though.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I dont have any Apple products but the Mrs has an iPhone and an iPad. Its prizing them away from her long enough to update it that is the problem. Plus the fact that my eldest daughter has about 500 of her games on the iPad means there is no memory left as well lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys/girls I might have some watches up for sale as I have cleaned and services (well I gave them the once over and cleaned and regulate them) I had as part of a job lot got a men's gold plait Rhyhm quartz... a ladies stainless steel Skagen quartz and a swiss made smith jewel 1970's ladies watch in gold plait on the original expanding bracelet and the bracelet is in a1 condition


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> I was more worried about tapatalk screwing up.


That's the problem with becoming so dependent on something. Another forum I used banned Tapatalk in July, after it opened up XSS breaches and the site owner found a hack attempt trying to extract data from the database.
Surprised WUS still uses it, tbh.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

No idea who he is, but Bob gets my vote today. Always vote for the squirrel.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

would anyone know what the aston gerard ladies watch takes in battery size


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> would anyone know what the aston gerard ladies watch takes in battery size


No idea, but from reading here, you may double the value of the watch by putting a battery in.....
Aston Gerard is a brand made by Klaus Kobec, if that helps battery size.

From what I can see, those are mostly sold on tv auction sites cos they won't sell anywhere else.
Reminds me, channel hopping last night I caught one of these and they were selling a large lump of Ammolite (multicoloured rock stuff about the size of a large pizza) for £8,999. Postage was £5.

Yeah right, like I'm gonna pay £5 postage to cover my nine grand spend. It's coming with a security guard physically attached.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> No idea, but from reading here, you may double the value of the watch by putting a battery in.....
> Aston Gerard is a brand made by Klaus Kobec, if that helps battery size.
> 
> From what I can see, those are mostly sold on tv auction sites cos they won't sell anywhere else.
> ...


Hey Chrono, how many times have you checked your tracking so far??? ;-)

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Hey Chrono, how many times have you checked your tracking so far??? ;-)
> 
> chico


I've checked once today, but that's only because I'm a little suspicious that the tracking number Getat supplied isn't registering on the Hong Kong post tracker he also supplied.
Nor on Aftership, or on any other tracker I can find.
Even though it should have left Hong Kong yesterday and on leaving HK should have made a ping on someone's records there.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> I've checked once today, but that's only because I'm a little suspicious that the tracking number Getat supplied isn't registering on the Hong Kong post tracker he also supplied.
> Nor on Aftership, or on any other tracker I can find.
> Even though it should have left Hong Kong yesterday and on leaving HK should have made a ping on someone's records there.


All the stress and turmoil will be worth it once you get to strap that bad boy on mate!!!

chicoi


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeh just reading the Best Pan Homage thread and another guy quoted the tracking number becoming active 2 weeks after he got it, and 4 days later the watch arrived.
Will just forget about it and only worry if I see my postie suddenly wearing a Getat.....


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh just reading the Best Pan Homage thread and another guy quoted the tracking number becoming active 2 weeks after he got it, and 4 days later the watch arrived.
> Will just forget about it and only worry if I see my postie suddenly wearing a Getat.....


I try to avoid looking looking till its overdue. Waiting on a Seiko from Singapore. Due here Monday. 
Parcel force is the funniest. If you query their tracking they say they can't track a parcel until, and I quote, "after it has been delivered, or it is more than 14 days overdue"

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Anybody got a spare crown stem for an HMT Pilot? Broke while I was winding it.








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Anybody got a spare crown stem for an HMT Pilot? Broke while I was winding it.
> View attachment 1637497
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I should have one let me check mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is the movement a 17j ?  have you got the bit to look at ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this should do it


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this should do it


Sorry had to strip the winding mechanism to get the end out. Looks good to me.

















Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I will stick it in the post in the morning mate


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Been thinking of a new daily/sports watch for a while. Any thoughts / suggestions ........ pref. waterproof and diver style for sports/swimming/daily wear.
Either Casio MRW-200H when it's on special again for 14.99, and an ebay special (maybe Archive or similar)
OR
Casio MDV 106 (well reported and reviewed here. 
Found US website for £42 + shipping, or ebay for £41 all in.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I just bought :-D


Nice one blanchy. .delighted for ye! 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Been thinking of a new daily/sports watch for a while. Any thoughts / suggestions ........ pref. waterproof and diver style for sports/swimming/daily wear.
> Either Casio MRW-200H when it's on special again for 14.99, and an ebay special (maybe Archive or similar)
> OR
> Casio MDV 106 (well reported and reviewed here.
> Found US website for £42 + shipping, or ebay for £41 all in.


Have you seen the Casio amw 320s?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what I just bought :-D


were did you get it from and was it a good price mate saw one on ads ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> were did you get it from and was it a good price mate saw one on ads ?


I got it on wus via watch recon. I think I got a decent price just hope I dont get caught for duty on it.

Was there one on adverts?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I got it on wus via watch recon. I think I got a decent price just hope I dont get caught for duty on it.
> 
> Was there one on adverts?


I thought so but I just checked and it's gone  but i'm glad you got it off here it's better from a fellow wus  so did you have a good nite last nite then and did you have a hangover this Morning


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Haha I was too tired to drink last night and then work today so I took it very easy


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Three of the watches I got yesterday


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

alright who was it that snipe the pvd archies at the last minute from me grrr I know you are here hmmmmm


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> alright who was it that snipe the pvd archies at the last minute from me grrr I know you are here hmmmmm


not me lol I only want the one ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> not me lol I only want the one ;-)


I think I got the silver archie for £11 quid it's free post right ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I got the silver archie for £11 quid it's free post right ?


nice one, yeah it's free post


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> not me lol I only want the one ;-)


 No bidding tonight Listened to football now listening to the BBC world Service whats happening to me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> No bidding tonight Listened to football now listening to the BBC world Service whats happening to me


 well when I get the pvd I think I'm sorted to for the next month or so unless I see something real special 

or a decent e.m but I'm not holding my breath on that lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well when I get the pvd I think I'm sorted to for the next month or so unless I see something real special
> 
> or a decent e.m but I'm not holding my breath on that lol


 Paid mortgage today Skint till next week then wages the following week then the bidding begins, I think


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Fifa have told representitivs to hand back watches worth £25.000 each could be as many as a 100 according to BBC WS from Brazil


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Fifa have told representitivs to hand back watches worth £25.000 each could be as many as a 100 according to BBC WS from Brazil


I wish someone would give me a watch worth 25 grand lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I wish someone would give me a watch worth 25 grand lol


Depends what it is. Below - Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

American Infantry on zulu today..


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Depends what it is. Below - Thanks but no thanks.


Yes but you could sell it and buy a couple of nice ones. I would flog that and buy a Rolex submariner and then probably use the rest for a holiday (or more accurately spend it on what the Mrs told me to)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well the talking about hmt yesterday made me get this out of the box so I might as well give it an airing let's hope it don't rain that's how I lost one of the others lol  and a goooood morning all let's hope it will be a nice day for all


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Two big events today: my iPhone 6 is being delivered and my little girl is 5. Rainy so going to wear a diver today, not that I will leave the house till the phone arrives!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Having coffee 🍵 at McDonalds a lot of people wondering what went wrong 👎


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah I thought you would have said yes : )


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well it's peeing down so no hmt for me lol so let's get a workhorse out that can take the crap throw at it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I thought you would have said yes : )


Yes I know but Salmond did not or could not get the figures right now the tory backbenchers will tell Cameron to get knoted with more powers for us Scots


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Yes I know but Salmond did not or could not get the figures right now the tory backbenchers will tell Cameron to get knoted with more powers for us Scots


all the power to you we are lost as a nation ( England) that is where I live I travel thro the world to get to town and certain area I would not get of the bus and have a walk around I feel like I'm the outsider now


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Is anyone interested in a hmt? I'm going to sell 2 of mine.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Two big events today: my iPhone 6 is being delivered and my little girl is 5. Rainy so going to wear a diver today, not that I will leave the house till the phone arrives!


But are you going to let the 5 year old play with your new iPhone? If she is anything like my 7 year old she will already be a whizz on it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Two big events today: my iPhone 6 is being delivered and my little girl is 5. Rainy so going to wear a diver today, not that I will leave the house till the phone arrives!


did you see the news video on facebook of the guy dropping his iPhone? I must admit I chuckled a little lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> But are you going to let the 5 year old play with your new iPhone? If she is anything like my 7 year old she will already be a whizz on it


Yeah she prefers the iPad, she can do all sorts of wonderful things with it.



sharkyfisher said:


> did you see the news video on facebook of the guy dropping his iPhone? I must admit I chuckled a little lol


Yes, made me giggle!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well what a miserable day it's raining and dark and moody I think I will cheer my self up and wear my festina  arh that's little better


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Having coffee ? at McDonalds a lot of people wondering what went wrong ?


What went wrong? Most of Scotland didn't want Independence because it created more problems and risks than answers.

But here's the interesting thing, the vote was NO 55%, YES 45% which makes it sound fairly close but when you look at the figures you realise that the Yes vote only won in 3 of the council's or areas contended. So here's my solution, if the cities of Glasgow and DundeE wants to be an independent nation so badly they can have it and we'll have all the rest of Scotland! All the beautiful mountains and lochs, and Highlands and picturesque islands we'll have them. And Glasgow City Centre and Dundee can form a new country, what do you say Smeagal? Good deal or what!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just think, an independent Glasgow, you could have this as your new flag!










(Just joking of course)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What went wrong? Most of Scotland didn't want Independence because it created more problems and risks than answers.
> 
> But here's the interesting thing, the vote was NO 55%, YES 45% which makes it sound fairly close but when you look at the figures you realise that the Yes vote only won in 3 of the council's or areas contended. So here's my solution, if the cities of Glasgow and DundeE wants to be an independent nation so badly they can have it and we'll have all the rest of Scotland! All the beautiful mountains and lochs, and Highlands and picturesque islands we'll have them. And Glasgow City Centre and Dundee can form a new country, what do you say Smeagal? Good deal or what!


Haha..now with all the promises made to the Scottish people to secure the No vote, mean Scotland will have all the power and England will have to pay..The canny scots have played a blinder 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Haha..now with all the promises made to the Scottish people to secure the No vote, mean Scotland will have all the power and England will have to pay..The canny scots have played a blinder
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I will be surprised if and when the westminster establishment deliver on that promise!!!

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I will be surprised if and when the westminster establishment deliver on that promise!!!
> 
> chico


I'll be surprised if Westminster could deliver a pi55 up in a brewery.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I will be surprised if and when the westminster establishment deliver on that promise!!!
> 
> chico


That's true too..The pressure will be on Cameron now..He'll have to come up with something. .nothing worse for economies when things left hanging. .may even be worse than if there was a yes?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank god this week gone!Sweet and sour+rice,and after fip rolls from Tower Gate,hell yeah!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

viva la revolucion


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Freaking fig rolls!


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Power to the people,itmw!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I actually feel a lot of sympathy for Alex Salmond. .regardless of opinions or politics. ..His entire mission in life has failed.

Hahaha thanks to ITMW for telling me I said Hammond instead of Salmond. .too much top gear lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Power to the people,itmw!


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Rage against the machine,first album,itmw!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

rab666 said:


> Rage against the machine,first album,itmw!


What an album that is!!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Rage against the machine,first album,itmw!


lol nah it was puff the magic dragon


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Know your enemy with maynard from tool,forever chico!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Is it true that the Home Counties is where Westminster is most concerned as long as they are kept sweet


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

They must smeagal they must!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Its more London and the big corporations that Cameron wants to keep sweet


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Its more London and the big corporations that Cameron wants to keep sweet


 Thats why Standard Life whom I am with and The Royal Bank of England I mean Scotland and others Bottled it the rbs should have been put out of business for what they did years ago


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Is it true that the Home Counties is where Westminster is most concerned as long as they are kept sweet


No. I'm in the Home Counties, and let me tell you it's a ****-hole. It's anarchy. Police never leave the doughnut shop, it's crime-ridden to the point I've had drug dealing going on outside my house (and I'm meant to be in the posh bit of the ****-hole).
Trust me, Westminster don't give a damn about anywhere beyond their own front doors.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No. I'm in the Home Counties, and let me tell you it's a ****-hole. It's anarchy. Police never leave the doughnut shop, it's crime-ridden to the point I've had drug dealing going on outside my house (and I'm meant to be in the posh bit of the ****-hole).
> Trust me, Westminster don't give a damn about anywhere beyond their own front doors.


 Sorry should have said London city of, I thought the home Counties consisted of the exs and Kent They must be good doughnuts


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyway enough about our freedommmmm no watches till next week at least will try for a Archive then,working till 22.00 hours all week anyway most bidding will finish before that most likely


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So anyway, I was looking at my Monster today and you know I just realised that I wasn't really feeling it anymore. It's a great watch undoubtedly but just a couple of little things about it were bothering me, the hands could do with being a bit more beefy and the maybe seemed a little gaudy. I started thinking about modding it and this caught my eye, a Sinn style pilot mod, what do you guys think?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> So anyway, I was looking at my Monster today and you know I just realised that I wasn't really feeling it anymore. It's a great watch undoubtedly but just a couple of little things about it were bothering me, the hands could do with being a bit more beefy and the maybe seemed a little gaudy. I started thinking about modding it and this caught my eye, a Sinn style pilot mod, what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1639103


 Go for it you could always get another Monster


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> So anyway, I was looking at my Monster today and you know I just realised that I wasn't really feeling it anymore. It's a great watch undoubtedly but just a couple of little things about it were bothering me, the hands could do with being a bit more beefy and the maybe seemed a little gaudy. I started thinking about modding it and this caught my eye, a Sinn style pilot mod, what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1639103


Not a great fan of the monsters but a massive fan of Sinn & i must say that looks awesome shaggy, go for it!! is the case and bracelet bead blasted by any chance??

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That's nice isn't it. The case has been bead blasted to give it a nice matt grey finish a bit like titanium. The great thing about modding is that if it's just dial and hand swaps you can just put them back in whenever you want to make that watch look how it did originally.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

How about this one, a Pizza Monster. Pretty cool.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Doxa Monster.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's nice isn't it. The case has been bead blasted to give it a nice matt grey finish a bit like titanium. The great thing about modding is that if it's just dial and hand swaps you can just put them back in whenever you want to make that watch look how it did originally.


would you go the whole way and get it bead blasted? i think if it was me the sinn look would be permanent, massive improvement over the original imho! not really feeling the pizza version though.

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think the Pizza Monster is more of an interesting concept than something you'd actually want to do yourself. 

As for bead blasting I've got absolutely no idea where you'd start with that. I know a lot of guys in the USA go to gun shops to get it done which obviously isn't an option here. There are some watch custom shops that are known for it but again they are mainly in the US. I think Rob at Monsterwatches in The Netherlands might be an option but I bet it wouldn't be cheap...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, WTF??? A vajazzled Monster, errr no.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, WTF??? A vajazzled Monster, errr no.
> 
> View attachment 1639146


 Looks like someone had target practice on that one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think the Pizza Monster is more of an interesting concept than something you'd actually want to do yourself.
> 
> As for bead blasting I've got absolutely no idea where you'd start with that. I know a lot of guys in the USA go to gun shops to get it done which obviously isn't an option here. There are some watch custom shops that are known for it but again they are mainly in the US. I think Rob at Monsterwatches in The Netherlands might be an option but I bet it wouldn't be cheap...


maybe one of the mechanics we have on here might be able do something ?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Cant help with bead blasting but if you want some acoustic tiles i know where there are some


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think the Pizza Monster is more of an interesting concept than something you'd actually want to do yourself.
> 
> As for bead blasting I've got absolutely no idea where you'd start with that. I know a lot of guys in the USA go to gun shops to get it done which obviously isn't an option here. There are some watch custom shops that are known for it but again they are mainly in the US. I think Rob at Monsterwatches in The Netherlands might be an option but I bet it wouldn't be cheap...


These guys have bead blasting listed on their site, might look into it myself, bead blasted solar chrono mmmmmm!!

Our Watch Repair Services

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

These are pretty cool.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I do like that Doxa style one, but I would leave the case shiny if you were doing that


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> These are pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 1639150
> View attachment 1639151


I'd love to have the skill or watsits to do something like this but I'd end up with a pile of bent stuff lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I really like the White Tuna dial Sword hands mod for the seiko







But I like the original so would I really want to mess with it. 







And once you say 'both' there's a whole load of variations.
And it's seiko 5 time all over

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Taken the plunge on a Casio mdv 106 rubber strap on special from US. Fingers crossed it doesn't take too long & not too much extra shipping/taxes.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Doesn't look like EM gave us their Friday preview this week. They should have shown us issue #21, the Portugal Colonial 1960s. Hey ho...


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Seiko Saturday today (no pics cos I am at work and the work computers dont let you upload pictures) Hope everyone has a great Saturday


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. Seiko Saturday today (no pics cos I am at work and the work computers dont let you upload pictures) Hope everyone has a great Saturday


Morning guys, Seiko Saturday is it? OK then, is the solar for me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I will have a pizza for breakfast


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, Seiko Saturday is it? OK then, is the solar for me


Cool i'll play too!!









chico


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning all - I thought I'd dust off the Subby today 

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Where it all started


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Postie been and gone nothing for me


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Where it all started


The Fanty is one darn fine looking watch isn't it?

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> The Fanty is one darn fine looking watch isn't it?
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


 yes typical Model T ford production real one made to throw away when broken


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

artistic pic time for the fanty let's see them here's my humble effort


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Its a shame about some of the others


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

As i dont have it anymore here's the best i can come up with!!!

















chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> As i dont have it anymore here's the best i can come up with!!!
> 
> View attachment 1639819
> 
> ...


 Its all your fault you started it when will it end (this is the end) Doors brill


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Its all your fault you started it when will it end (this is the end) Doors brill


Your more than welcome mate!!! lol

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im wearing my soki today in work.

The fanty really does look great I'm tempted to get a second one to mod


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Seriously considering selling my Tissot prc200

to fund this, Ticino mechanical H/winding chronograph

















should i???

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Seriously considering selling my Tissot prc200
> 
> to fund this, Ticino mechanical H/winding chronograph
> 
> ...


what price did you have in mind ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Seriously considering selling my Tissot prc200
> 
> to fund this, Ticino mechanical H/winding chronograph
> 
> ...


Oh my..you're gonna flip! 
I'd say go for it..that's a beauty and how much wrist time is the tissot getting?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Seriously considering selling my Tissot prc200
> 
> to fund this, Ticino mechanical H/winding chronograph
> 
> ...


 Looks good would blend in with other watches


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Seriously considering selling my Tissot prc200
> 
> to fund this, Ticino mechanical H/winding chronograph
> 
> ...


Do it! How much do those Ticinos go for usually?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

listening to (the end ) at the moment smoking my e cig how times have changed


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

about £250 ish new


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> what price did you have in mind ?


Not sure mate would need to do some research on what they are going for first



pepperami said:


> Oh my..you're gonna flip!
> I'd say go for it..that's a beauty and how much wrist time is the tissot getting?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Hardly any mate since i got my solar, but it was my first "proper watch" and the one that brought me to this magical place!!!



smeagal said:


> Looks good would blend in with other watches


Sure would, i really love the pilot style



ShaggyDog said:


> Do it! How much do those Ticinos go for usually?


About £170, which is awesome for a mech chrono

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not sure mate would need to do some research on what they are going for first
> 
> Sure would, i really love the pilot style
> 
> ...


 And we are wearing our £4.00 Fanties


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> And we are wearing our £4.00 Fanties


I would need to sell the tissot first though, wife's orders!!

think this will be getting moved on as well, just not wearing it enough as its to similar to the portuguese









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wonder what I should get for my birhday wont be Indipendance as I was born on St Andrews day will need to be a watch or two


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> And we are wearing our £4.00 Fanties


Doesn't matter how much it costs mate just as long as you enjoy it. I have my U1 and my Vostok and I enjoy them both.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Doesn't matter how much it costs mate just as long as you enjoy it. I have my U1 and my Vostok and I enjoy them both.


Exactly mate as long as you love them price makes no difference, i think this entire thread has highlighted the awesome watches that you can get for very little money

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I would need to sell the tissot first though, wife's orders!!
> 
> think this will be getting moved on as well, just not wearing it enough as its to similar to the portuguese
> 
> ...


I have always like that one 

this one had caught my eye 

Parnis 44mm Pilot Black Dial Hand Winding Men&apos;s Watch Green Light | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I have always like that one
> 
> this one had caught my eye
> 
> Parnis 44mm Pilot Black Dial Hand Winding Men&apos;s Watch Green Light | eBay


thats the exact same as mine apart from the pvd case and grey coloured dial, awesome watch, i m sure sharky would agree with me on that!

chico


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Have a good day lads tom petty day here weather awesome the wife working hard tdy so im having 4th heineken now early start for me but who said,the early bird catches the worm!runnin down a dream max volume-bout watches suunto vector orange ....!.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Have a good day lads tom petty day here weather awesome the wife working hard tdy so im having 4th heineken now early start for me but who said,the early bird catches the worm!runnin down a dream max volume-bout watches suunto vector orange ....!.


 Now listening to Blind Faith live in Hyde Park 1969


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ginger B,forever and ever dude!


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Had a steak with garlic bread,me and our pussy(she cat)going for beauty nap!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Now listening to the late Gary Moore what a guitar player up there with Steve Howe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Leonard Cohen then Neil Young could make a good duo at a funeral but I like listening to them is it sad saturday or what


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still work in progress


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I got a delivery today, not a serious watch but a bit of fun ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I got a delivery today, not a serious watch but a bit of fun ;-)


 Is it a quartz jump hour


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Is it a quartz jump hour


it's quartz but not jump hour, just led's instead of hands


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Is it a quartz jump hour


 Is that 14 25


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just got in from my girl's birthday party. Looks like I missed Seiko Saturday!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Is that 14 25


no lol, the outer lights are hours so 3, the next ring is minutes in 5's so 35 and there are 4 green dots in the centre for minutes in between the 5's lol so it's 3.36 and there should be a light for pm so I've got it set on am by mistake lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> no lol, the outer lights are hours so 3, the next ring is minutes in 5's so 35 and there are 4 green dots in the centre for minutes in between the 5's lol so it's 3.36 and there should be a light for pm so I've got it set on am by mistake lol


Think I will stick normal watches for the time being


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just got in from my girl's birthday party. Looks like I missed Seiko Saturday!


Did you get your new iPhone?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Did you get your new iPhone?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Wee evening switch to the pilot









man i love this watch!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Lads the bezel on my son's 009 is jam tight..any tips on how to sort this?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Lads the bezel on my son's 009 is jam tight..any tips on how to sort this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


if its seized tight you will probably have to take it off mate incase there's something trapped between the bezel and the case, i know when bezels on any watch iv had starts to get tight a wee drop of fairy liquid between them usually does the trick

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> if its seized tight you will probably have to take it off mate incase there's something trapped between the bezel and the case, i know when bezels on any watch iv had starts to get tight a wee drop of fairy liquid between them usually does the trick
> 
> chico


It's turning with a huge amount of pressure and thumb flesh. .I'll try some fairy liquid. .cheers mate 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Wd40 makes everything move lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Wd40 makes everything move lol


I was actually thinking that lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Wd40 makes everything move lol


evening mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd pop it off and give a good clean but if you're not comfortable doing that fairy liquid isn't bad.
Trouble is then it's hard to turn cause you're hand slips, WD40 would work but The residue of either can mean the bezel gums up again with dirt. 
As long a its still waterproof, I'd run it under warm (not hot) water once it's moving to clean it out.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lads the bezel on my son's 009 is jam tight..any tips on how to sort this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


If the bezel is turning then lubricate it, either with WD40 or fairy then leave it five to ten min to let the lube sink in. Then wipe it clean on the outside and try to turn it. If it does turn work it back and forth a lot of times to free it up. As David said flush it out afterwards. Hopefully it's just some rubbish stuck in there making it difficult to turn.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok I rubbed in a little fairy liquid..washed it in and off with warm water and it's freed up..working like new again! Thanks all..I thought it was fecked 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> evening mate


Hey mate do you want me to take a punt on that tonight?


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok I rubbed in a little fairy liquid..washed it in and off with warm water and it's freed up..working like new again! Thanks all..I thought it was fecked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Good to hear u fixed your son's bezel.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Mmarks9156 said:


> Good to hear u fixed your son's bezel.


Thanks mate...He's happy too..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am busy sorting all my computers at the moment upgrading my laptop and netbook with Ubuntu 14 04 net ok is a pain in the arse as it has windows 7 should be starter and runs very slow thats why I am putting in Ubuntu at least it runs very well on anything


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi guys I've just updated to iOS 8, it took forever to load. Hope your all having a good night 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi guys I've just updated to iOS 8, it took forever to load. Hope your all having a good night
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


evening mate how goes it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> evening mate how goes it


Not too bad lad, glad it's Saturday night though it's been a very long week and I'm back in tomorrow at 18:00. How are you mate ? Did you get the back on the poljot sorted ? Im just catching up with some stuff recorded on the TiVo. 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Not too bad lad, glad it's Saturday night though it's been a very long week and I'm back in tomorrow at 18:00. How are you mate ? Did you get the back on the poljot sorted ? Im just catching up with some stuff recorded on the TiVo.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well I put one on from a vossie at the minute and it sort of growing on me but there a joblot coming up of parts I might have a go at and one of them has a plain plate and securing ring might put that on if I go for it and if it fits ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hope that was one of our guys some one just got one of the new silver archies for £7.12 well done them


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Its going to be along night I might as well start reading my book now I hate looking at computers when upgrading they dont seem to move


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hope that was one our guys some one just got one of the new silver archies for £7.12 well done them


That's a great price. Just to confirm are they the radiomir alikes?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its going to be along night I might as well start reading my book now I hate looking at computers when upgrading they dont seem to move


lol a watched pot never boils mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's a great price. Just to confirm are they the radiomir alikes?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yes mate here they are


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes mate here they are


I'd like one especially for that price but how would you go about changing the strap on that kind of watch? I can't stand fake leather straps but with fixed lugs how do you go about it ? 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd like one especially for that price but how would you go about changing the strap on that kind of watch? I can't stand fake leather straps but with fixed lugs how do you go about it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Funnily enough I have just done exactly that on the one I got earlier in the week . I came home today to find that the postie had delivered a gawjus...and I mean gawjus leather strap I bought from geckota .

To change the strap on it there are 4 screws on the back , 1 for each "arm " ( you will need one of those screwdrivers for glasses for this as they are VERY small ) , you simply unscrew the screw and then pull out the arm.

the following video shows you how ..






Dall


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd like one especially for that price but how would you go about changing the strap on that kind of watch? I can't stand fake leather straps but with fixed lugs how do you go about it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 well I snag the silver one for £11 and just snag the pvd one for £12.50 well thanks to blanchy I did lol (thanks mate  I would have though there is a little screw you would undo and the bar breaks down in to three pieces two side bars and a stem if I remember right


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd like one especially for that price but how would you go about changing the strap on that kind of watch? I can't stand fake leather straps but with fixed lugs how do you go about it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm not totally sure, but I don't think the bar between the lugs goes all the way through. Sure there's a gap in the middle, so you could scrunch the strap up and feed it thru the gap. Hard to explain, but if they got a strap on, there's got to be a way to get it off.
Pity no one here's got one yet, or Rebirth's pics show the reverse.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm not totally sure, but I don't think the bar between the lugs goes all the way through. Sure there's a gap in the middle, so you could scrunch the strap up and feed it thru the gap. Hard to explain, but if they got a strap on, there's got to be a way to get it off.
> Pity no one here's got one yet, or Rebirth's pics show the reverse.


LOL I must have been typing my last post as you were doing yours ..as I have just posted how to do it .


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

I apologise in advance for the bad photos ...but here is the new leather strap ...only a tenner from Geckota .


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I apologise in advance for the bad photos ...but here is the new leather strap ...only a tenner from Geckota .


Looks belting that Dal, nice one mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I apologise in advance for the bad photos ...but here is the new leather strap ...only a tenner from Geckota .


are you going to swap the buckle over ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> I apologise in advance for the bad photos ...but here is the new leather strap ...only a tenner from Geckota .


That looks nice, what size strap is it? I got the chrome watch last week and I'm looking for a strap now


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> That looks nice, what size strap is it? I got the chrome watch last week and I'm looking for a strap now


The strap is 24mm geckota do some REALLY nice leather straps for not too much money and their service is impeccable ...ordered my strap late Thursday afternoon and I got it in the post this morning .

@ITMY ...I was toying with the idea of putting the "archive" buckle on this new strap but I have kinda gotten attached to the one thats on it now .

as an aside ...if anyone is thinking of buying anything from Zuludiver let me know as I got a 20% discount code that is valid until the end of the year when I bought the strap .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> The strap is 24mm geckota do some REALLY nice leather straps for not too much money and their service is impeccable ...ordered my strap late Thursday afternoon and I got it in the post this morning .
> 
> @ITMY ...I was toying with the idea of putting the "archive" buckle on this new strap but I have kinda gotten attached to the one thats on it now .


I was thinking of this strap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well morning guys I have been all artistic on one of the other threads so as it's the watch I will be wearing today. I think put it up here as well. let's see what you guys can do fav book and watch day


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well morning guys I have been all artistic on one of the other threads so as it's the watch I will be wearing today. I think put it up here as well. let's see what you guys can do fav book and watch day


Terry Pratchett books are awesome. Did you ever hear the talking book versions of The Colour of Magic and The Light Fantastic that came out in the early nineties? They were read by Tony Robinson and they were pants wettingly funny. I remember sitting on a bus listening to them on cassette and having the whole bus staring at me I was laughing that hard.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book I am reading and watch to wear today


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't read many books these days, my nook e reader has a lot of dust on it lol so here is my most read book/mag along with today's watch


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Terry Pratchett books are awesome. Did you ever hear the talking book versions of The Colour of Magic and The Light Fantastic that came out in the early nineties? They were read by Tony Robinson and they were pants wettingly funny. I remember sitting on a bus listening to them on cassette and having the whole bus staring at me I was laughing that hard.


yeah they was good the tv shows was not but it's hard to make it In to reality because I bet when we read them they looked a certain way for us like rincewind the wizzard and it was not the del boy david Jason he was more to me a nobby nobbs lol .I had a library teacher when I was growing up who put me on to them when I had problem reading and I could not put them down


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

my only problem with Jack Reacher is he is still 6' 5'' and that other with stilts no names mentioned


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all, a late start today after a 5am return from Egypt. I did take a last photo by the pool on Seiko Saturday, but only able to upload it today.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol it's funnily I was thinking a book.. book not a tablet it's just not the same you can't soak in a bath and read a tablet can you lol I love lying in the bath that's me time and I love to read a good book


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol it's funnily I was thinking a book.. book not a tablet it's just not the same you can't soak in a bath and read a tablet can you lol I love lying in the bath that's me time and I love to read a good book


Soggy pages no thanks I am just used to the tablet now as Jack Reacher said never go back


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Soggy pages no thanks I am just used to the tablet now as Jack Reacher said never go back


 lol I would prefer soggy pages than a fried thingy haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I would prefer soggy pages than a fried thingy haha


I keep trying to get the wife to go back to books, she once spent half an hour reading an ebook backwards cos she was using the wrong button to turn the pages lol ;-)


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Good day lads!Im sporting fanty on green olive nato,the wife at work so me&cat having good time!burgers(local butcher)+chips,simple but powerfull!


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Lynyrd skynyrd day here-second helping and twenty and nuthin fancy,work tmr-full wrap of the van.so chillin.


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Oldwomam we were in sharm hard rock still standing?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Oldwomam we were in sharm hard rock still standing?


It is rab, plus the one in Nabq now too. Very good service in both.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I need a new old Russian watch  so what you seen I might like ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do we know what the face diameter is on the issue 18 I have saw a case that would suit that dial lovely and I could turn it in to a mech


----------



## Airfixer (Mar 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I need a new old Russian watch  so what you seen I might like ?


Well this ones gone beyond my current budget. KGB Vossie. I was gonna have a punt.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111463181195

"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Airfixer said:


> Well this ones gone beyond my current budget. KGB Vossie. I was gonna have a punt.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111463181195
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


well I would not go much more then that price anyway mate I have seen a few around I wouldn't have paid more then £25 all in but I'm tight lol  nice looking thou


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airfixer said:


> Well this ones gone beyond my current budget. KGB Vossie. I was gonna have a punt.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111463181195
> 
> "The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


"KGB Vossie?" Echoes of secret squirrel....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all..a buddy gave me this watch today..been sitting in a drawer a long while.

The crystal is scratched to bits and the second hand is jumping 2 seconds each beat..is it fecked or needing charged?

Running perfect time!

I suppose the question is, is it worth trying to get it back to a better state and what (if any) strap/bracelet options would I have?




























Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

It sounds like it needs a new capacitor mate, my seiko kinetic is doing the same thing you can get the kits for under £20 

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..a buddy gave me this watch today..been sitting in a drawer a long while.
> 
> The crystal is scratched to bits and the second hand is jumping 2 seconds each beat..is it fecked or needing charged?
> 
> ...


that's nice normal when in (quartz) that happens it time to change the battery but with a kinetic not sure could be the hands have got dirty and its catching  I would try charging it.. if it's sat in a draw for a long time it might just need to get running but if it still happened I would take the hands of and reset them should fix it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's nice normal when in (quartz) that happens it time to change the battery but with a kinetic not sure could be the hands have got dirty and its catching  I would try charging it.. if it's sat in a draw for a long time it might just need to get running but if it still happened I would take the hands of and reset them should fix it


Yeah I know that about the 2 sec quartz thingy..that's why I thought it may need a new capacitor as chico said..I think i might try get it sorted. .never had a kinetic before.

The case is only made to take a bracelet?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..a buddy gave me this watch today..been sitting in a drawer a long while.
> 
> The crystal is scratched to bits and the second hand is jumping 2 seconds each beat..is it fecked or needing charged?
> 
> ...


you may find when it's had a good charge the hands will tick properly, or like Chico says could be it needs an upgraded capacitor


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah I know that about the 2 sec quartz thingy..that's why I thought it may need a new capacitor as chico said..I think i might try get it sorted. .never had a kinetic before.
> 
> The case is only made to take a bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yes and no any old seiko 5 should fit it. it's a 10mm bar or something like it I swap the strap on the one I had of you if you remember but there are a bit hard to get hold of 

I might have something In silver stainless steel expanding bracelet


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's some info on it here pep

Seiko Kinetic jumping two seconds at a time | Watch Repair Services. Repairs to Omega, Tag Heuer, Breitling, IWC watches

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes and no any old seiko 5 should fit it. it's a 10mm bar or something like it I swap the strap on the one I had of you if you remember but there are a bit hard to get hold of
> 
> I might have something In silver stainless steel expanding bracelet


Yes that had a leather strap with notches cut on it originally. .

Cheers chico..I'll try charging it for a day or two and see what happens

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I got an expanding that should fit or you could trim a leather one down maybe  there is a joblot I'm looking at that might have one of them straps if I go for it


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Evening folks ...you ever had one of those days where you wish you had stayed in bed ??

woke up this morning and started fiddling with one of the screws on the back of the archive that hold the "arm" in place as it was not sitting flush .....

Note to self - get eyes checked and go see doctor for some tablets to stop your hands from shaking .....

needless to say I scratched the back of the new watch ...AND crossthreaded one of the screws ended up scavenging a bigger screw from my sunglasses in order to get the strap to fit securely ( let that be a warning to everyone ..be VERY careful with the screws on the "radiomir archie " ).

So to make myself feel better here are some pix ....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay, up **** street here. Folks just got back from seeing relatives in Austria. Sent back a commemorative watch of the local mayor. Fabuous watch, but f**cked.

Had one of those stupid, fecking plastic buggers around the crown, like we have on the EMs. Only this one was put on by King Kong in a thong.
When I finally got it off, it came off with the crown as well. F*ck, F*ck, F*ck.

Crown's edge doesn't look jagged, so I can't say it's snapped, but it ain't working. I can push it all the way in, but the hands still flop around, the second hand won't move, and I can't adjust the date either.

Problem is, no idea what make it is, so it's probably pointless putting it in with those High Street p*ss-artists, who will take 3 weeks to send it off and then say they can't do anything with it anyway.
And the only local watchmaker within reach is only open with there's a Z in the month, seemingly.

Dunno what to do.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Okay, up **** street here. Folks just got back from seeing relatives in Austria. Sent back a commemorative watch of the local mayor. Fabuous watch, but f**cked.
> 
> Had one of those stupid, fecking plastic buggers around the crown, like we have on the EMs. Only this one was put on by King Kong in a thong.
> When I finally got it off, it came off with the crown as well. F*ck, F*ck, F*ck.
> ...


unscrew the back let's take a look at guess I would say you need to put it in an tighten a screw but that's a guess till we see the movement


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> unscrew the back let's take a look at guess I would say you need to put it in an tighten a screw but that's a guess till we see the movement


Is, I've got no way of doing that. It's a screwback and I haven't got the tools. Guarantee if I try it, I will scratch the back, which will mean it's only fit for the bin afterwards.
Looking at the crown, does it look snapped to you? In your valued opinion, is there anything missing on the end of it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Is, I've got no way of doing that. It's a screwback and I haven't got the tools. Guarantee if I try it, I will scratch the back, which will mean it's only fit for the bin afterwards.
> Looking at the crown, does it look snapped to you? In your valued opinion, is there anything missing on the end of it?


nah it looks fine I just think it was not secure properly it happen quite a bit when those plastic bit's are used I think they are put on first then pinned afterward


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> nah it looks fine I just think it was not secure properly it happen quite a bit when those plastic bit's are used I think they are put on first then pinned afterward


That sounds hopeful, I thought there was meant to be a burr or something missing off the end. 
What should I do, take it into one of the High Street mob and hope? Local watchmaker's phone goes to voicemail, no indication of opening times (he's been closed every variation of days I've been to my tattooist opposite him) and I've left a message but not holding my breath.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono Adjustable Screw Back Watch Case Opener / Remover Tool Repair Kit. | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That sounds hopeful, I thought there was meant to be a burr or something missing off the end.
> What should I do, take it into one of the High Street mob and hope? Local watchmaker's phone goes to voicemail, no indication of opening times (he's been closed every variation of days I've been to my tattooist opposite him) and I've left a message but not holding my breath.


could be wrong but I always though it work like this ?


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Is, I've got no way of doing that. It's a screwback and I haven't got the tools. Guarantee if I try it, I will scratch the back, which will mean it's only fit for the bin afterwards.
> Looking at the crown, does it look snapped to you? In your valued opinion, is there anything missing on the end of it?


If its not very tightly screwed down more often than not a ball of duct tape will grip it enough to open.
Otherwise as linked above a cheap jaxa style wrench.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay then, going on the basis nothing's missing off the crown, then it's into town tomorrow.
1. To drop a note into the watchmaker if he's closed, saying please open.
2. High Street mob to see if any of them will do anything without sending it away.
Cheers Is.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> If its not very tightly screwed down more often than not a ball of duct tape will grip it enough to open.
> Otherwise as linked above a cheap jaxa style wrench.


*goes out to the workshop to locate duct tape*
back shortly.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That sounds hopeful, I thought there was meant to be a burr or something missing off the end.
> What should I do, take it into one of the High Street mob and hope? Local watchmaker's phone goes to voicemail, no indication of opening times (he's been closed every variation of days I've been to my tattooist opposite him) and I've left a message but not holding my breath.


Be careful who you take it to.
My brother took a Sekonda into a branch of G***S****s for a battery change. 
Now the stem comes out every time he wants to adjust the time.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

if you can lay your hands on a squash or other small ball that can work as well. Or if you can steal a sucker of a kids toy that will grip it enough as well


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> *goes out to the workshop to locate duct tape*
> back shortly.


Big ball of blu tac can be useful too...or so I've heard. Good luck with it chrono. .Looks a nice watch

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> *goes out to the workshop to locate duct tape*
> back shortly.


worth try mate I used a pair of scissors at the moment but I must get one to


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

No luck. It's on tight. I'm avoiding the scissors, as that will be disaster. Know from prev exp.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No luck. It's on tight.


 for what you would spend in a shop I say buy a tool and do it yourself we will help wont we guys


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

You could jury rig a caseback opener by banging a couple of nails the right distance apart in a bit of wood


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

No, if I go the route of scissors/bits of wood with nails, I *will* bugger up what is a really nice watch, which also happens to be a limited, commemorative item.
And if I get a back opener, I've still gotta figure out what to do when I get inside it.

So far, if dipsh!t isn't open in the morning, I'll accost the few jewellers there are in the town. Samuels, Ernest Jones, Fraser Hart and Barovic. The latter did at least attempt some work on a prev watch instead of being so keen to post it out.
That's my day tomorrow organised....

cheers guys


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> You could jury rig a caseback opener by banging a couple of nails the right distance apart in a bit of wood


 lol done that even drill a few holes for different sizes and had a couple of metal bars I would push in to do it lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, if I go the route of scissors/bits of wood with nails, I *will* bugger up what is a really nice watch, which also happens to be a limited, commemorative item.
> And if I get a back opener, I've still gotta figure out what to do when I get inside it.
> 
> So far, if dipsh!t isn't open in the morning, I'll accost the few jewellers there are in the town. Samuels, Ernest Jones, Fraser Hart and Barovic. The latter did at least attempt some work on a prev watch instead of being so keen to post it out.
> ...


I would try an expert, it should be a case of simply popping the back off, inserting the crown while pressing s button inside and Robert's your mother's brother but why risk it?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

From looking at the angle the crown was pointing into the watch I'd guess that it was a quartz movement, a Mech would rarely have enough free space inside to have the crown offset like that.
There's a good chance that if it is inserted perfectly straight it might re-lock into the mechanism, though some need the 'dimple' pressed in again to lock them in place.
If that isn't working then first thing is to get the back off. I'ts only a 10atm seal so just a simple O-ring, no more than the EM has, a basic back remover will do the trick.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> From looking at the angle the crown was pointing into the watch I'd guess that it was a quartz movement, a Mech would rarely have enough free space inside to have the crown offset like that.
> There's a good chance that if it is inserted perfectly straight it might re-lock into the mechanism, though some need the 'dimple' pressed in again to lock them in place.
> If that isn't working then first thing is to get the back off. I'ts only a 10atm seal so just a simple O-ring, no more than the EM has, a basic back remover will do the trick.


also the length of the winder would possible suggest it to be a quartz


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

talk about a good looking Russian lol 

VOSTOK MILITARY KOMANDIRSKIE 17 Jewels | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

damm lol 

USSR. SOVIET wristwatch ZIM for pilots. Military Design.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

not fair I have spent up and look at these nice watches 

USSR. SOVIET wristwatch ZIM for pilots. Military Design.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just finished my jack reacher book my eyes are half shut I can hardly see the monitor will have go for a bath without reading


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Mike inspired me yesterday..French navy on a Nato 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Today started at 03:30 with a cheeky morning watch so here is my eco drive with one of many cups of coffee










I am going to have to go and blow round in a bit which is always good for disturbing the seagulls. Have a great Monday everyone


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I feel it like a Russian day for me lol don't know what I mean by that as I won't be drinking vodka and eating Borsch lol but I will be wearing my faithful zim and queuing most of the day lol so maybe it is a Russian day after all


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No luck. It's on tight. I'm avoiding the scissors, as that will be disaster. Know from prev exp.


Trip to Maplin or TK Maxx for a Jaxa Wrench then.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it going to be a busy day  oh'd might like this


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing my Alpha from yesterday waiting on postie Late shift today dont finish till 10pm,its only for the week


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Postman been and gone two small parcels for the wife one of them from South Korea rings or bangles I suspect its only the watch hands I am waiting for


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, I'm wearing my flashy led watch before it gets put with the rest of the quartz watches lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, I'm wearing my flashy led watch before it gets put with the rest of the quartz watches lol ;-)


sorry mate but for some reason I really really dislike that watch oops ( did I say that out loud  but each to there own in this wonderful mixed up world


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sorry mate but for some reason I really really dislike that watch oops ( did I say that out loud  but each to there own in this wonderful mixed up world


Thats not a problem mate lol I don't understand why you like buying crusty scratched watches either lol ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> sorry mate but for some reason I really really dislike that watch oops ( did I say that out loud  but each to there own in this wonderful mixed up world


I am the same I liked the statement not the watch itself, sorry sharky


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Thats not a problem mate lol I don't understand why you like buying crusty scratched watches either lol ;-)


 lol mate aye they are crust old things till you give them some tlc then you get something like this


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sorry I put up the wrong sekonda that was the before  so here's the before and after


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Now wearing another GMT watch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Thats not a problem mate lol I don't understand why you like buying crusty scratched watches either lol ;-)


Haha someone had to say it 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Hope its not tit for tat, shopping then work for me,have a nice day.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Wearing my tissot today to see if we can rekindle the love or if we are getting divorced!!! lol









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Wearing my tissot today to see if we can rekindle the love or if we are getting divorced!!! lol
> 
> View attachment 1642013
> 
> ...


It's a looker chico..maybe hold on to it?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> It's a looker chico..maybe hold on to it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Thats the problem mate, its fricking awesome looking plus it was my first proper watch and my most expensive so far!!! i really am torn on this one but im trying to stick to a 1 in 1 out policy.

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Wearing my tissot today to see if we can rekindle the love or if we are getting divorced!!! lol
> 
> View attachment 1642013
> 
> ...


Love that watch


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Good news, Is! Just took my watch to the local watchmaker this morning.
Turns out you were right, that stem is exactly as you said and wasn't missing anything off the end.

What happened is when the stem came out, and I pushed it back in, I managed to push it under the hole it was meant to go in, so it pushed up a metal piece that was held on by 2 very tiny plastic rivets, and this snapped off one of the rivets which made the metal bit loose which meant it didn't grip the stem in place.

It was a £10 repair with superglue and he did it there and then. Well chuffed. Again, thanks mate, your help telling me the stem looked ok was a big help.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Hope its not tit for tat, shopping then work for me,have a nice day.


ah smeagal mate if we always agreed on every thing it would be damm boring lol love a good debate and having my eyes open to new things lol look at crown guard hated them to start now love them  and it's all the more for me so happy he feels that way


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's a looker chico..maybe hold on to it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah for like a month or so ; ;


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just had a delivery 








It just needs a new/better strap now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just had a delivery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so that should mean I get mine tomorrow hopefully . I was hoping today but he mite have held back them posted the two together maybe ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so that should mean I get mine tomorrow hopefully . I was hoping today but he mite have held back them posted the two together maybe ?


hope so mate. I wasn't expecting it today as he states economy delivery but he sent it first class


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Good news, Is! Just took my watch to the local watchmaker this morning.
> Turns out you were right, that stem is exactly as you said and wasn't missing anything off the end.
> 
> What happened is when the stem came out, and I pushed it back in, I managed to push it under the hole it was meant to go in, so it pushed up a metal piece that was held on by 2 very tiny plastic rivets, and this snapped off one of the rivets which made the metal bit loose which meant it didn't grip the stem in place.
> ...


yeah I have been tempted to shove the winder back when they have come out In the past but you don't know if it is going in straight or angled or under it as in your case so I will always try and take the back of so I can see what is going on  was it a quartz then I would assume so if they used superglue


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> hope so mate. I wasn't expecting it today as he states economy delivery but he sent it first class


yeah he's good like that I had one it seem like the next day lol and by all account easy to deal with


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeh, definitely a quartz but then I'd guessed that already by the plastic thing to keep the crown out.

Bit of a story to it, which I found out this morning. The guy ordered hundreds of these as giveaways to special peeps in the elections. (We know that by another word over here). Trouble is, the cost of these watches came out of public funds which went down like a lead balloon, when it eventually became known. Cue large hook emerging from stage left, hooking around his neck and yanking him off the political stage.
So I've got a bit of political history!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, definitely a quartz but then I'd guessed that already by the plastic thing to keep the crown out.


yeah thinking about that it was real big clue lol . but I never thought a lot about it lol I was on to the working with out thinking hmm quartz or mech lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Thats the problem mate, its fricking awesome looking plus it was my first proper watch and my most expensive so far!!! i really am torn on this one but im trying to stick to a 1 in 1 out policy.
> 
> chico


My new mantra is to hold on to what I have. .I'm a divil for 'sellers remorse'.:
Just going to throw a few quid by every month for my MM300. .will take a while 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so chico what sort of price was you thinking for the parnis mate and what's the mate's rate for me  and have you work out the tissot price yet if you got the original box and Manuel and all that junk you could probably add an extra 10-20 on it for that stuff


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Good news, Is! Just took my watch to the local watchmaker this morning.
> Turns out you were right, that stem is exactly as you said and wasn't missing anything off the end.
> 
> What happened is when the stem came out, and I pushed it back in, I managed to push it under the hole it was meant to go in, so it pushed up a metal piece that was held on by 2 very tiny plastic rivets, and this snapped off one of the rivets which made the metal bit loose which meant it didn't grip the stem in place.
> ...


Superglue? Hmmm, I've heard that it continues to vent off thereby coating the movement as well as the inside of the crystal.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so chico what sort of price was you thinking for the parnis mate and what's the mate's rate for me  and have you work out the tissot price yet if you got the original box and Manuel and all that junk you could probably add an extra 10-20 on it for that stuff


I'm not 100% sure about selling any of them mate, i hate selling my stuff!!! lol but iv seen the parnis range from £60- 95 on ebay but i would probably let it go for £50 plus p+p, got everything for the tissot, box, papers, original deployment clasp (originally came on a leather strap) & i still have the original receipt from watchshop. Can't be 100% sure that the new SS bracelet i got for it is a proper tissot oem bracelet though, got it from ebay!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> Superglue? Hmmm, I've heard that it continues to vent off thereby coating the movement as well as the inside of the crystal.


Well, that's what he said although "superglue" might be his generic term for an extra-strong watch glue. I dunno, but he's a watchmaker and obviously knows what he's doing.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Superglue? Hmmm, I've heard that it continues to vent off thereby coating the movement as well as the inside of the crystal.


I would have thought it would have been that minuet amount it should be not that much of a issue and a quartz movement on the hole is a lot more sealed then a mechanical I would agree it would be suicidal to do it to a mech but I have done it a few times on quartz to secure the dial and have not seen any long tem affects yet


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm not 100% sure about selling any of them mate, i hate selling my stuff!!! lol but iv seen the parnis range from £60- 95 on ebay but i would probably let it go for £50 plus p+p, got everything for the tissot, box, papers, original deployment clasp (originally came on a leather strap) & i still have the original receipt from watchshop. Can't be 100% sure that the new SS bracelet i got for it is a proper tissot oem bracelet though, got it from ebay!
> 
> chico


 I have seen some go for just under the ton mark but they was a1 and had the boxes and everything . I'm the same the one I am willing to get rid of are not worth the hassle and the one's that are I don't want to let go lol  saying that I have only really got the two worth the trouble that's the sic and the festina  and they ant going no where


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have seen some go for just under the ton mark but they was a1 and had the boxes and everything . I'm the same the one I am willing to get rid of are not worth the hassle and the one's that are I don't want to let go lol  saying that I have only really got the two worth the trouble that's the sic and the festina  and they ant going no where


I'm the same as you, the only ones I'm happy to get rid of are the EM ones but they are now on their 3rd listing and price reduction! I sold 5 so still stuck with 6 of em lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> My new mantra is to hold on to what I have. .I'm a divil for 'sellers remorse'.:
> Just going to throw a few quid by every month for my MM300. .will take a while
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I know what you mean about sellers remorse mate, my missus worked in the jewellery trade and her company was liquidating some old stock so she got me a NOS sector dive team watch (minus box and papers) for £50, didn't really know much about watches back then and wasn't really my style then so off it went to ebay and much to my surprise it sold for £475!!! later found out it was quite a rare and high quality swiss made dive watch with solid titanium case and bracelet, 1000m WR, valjoux automatic movement, sapphire crystal and killer lume with an original retail price about £1000, talk about remorse! would have been the jewel in my collection! GUTTED

Here she is!! (starts filling up) lol






















(borrowed pics)

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I have seen some go for just under the ton mark but they was a1 and had the boxes and everything . I'm the same the one I am willing to get rid of are not worth the hassle and the one's that are I don't want to let go lol  saying that I have only really got the two worth the trouble that's the sic and the festina  and they ant going no where


I'm pretty sure i would get top dollar for my tissot cause iv babied it over the years, it's in great condition no marks on the crystal and a wee rub with a cape cod cloth would make it shine, think i would need to get a cheap leather strap for it before i sold it and just throw in the SS bracelet for free.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm pretty sure i would get top dollar for my tissot cause iv babied it over the years, it's in great condition no marks on the crystal and a wee rub with a cape cod cloth would make it shine, think i would need to get a cheap leather strap for it before i sold it and just throw in the SS bracelet for free.
> 
> chico


there's one on the bay now and it's at £131 with a couple of hour's to go 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TISSOT-ME...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3ce88fa542


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm the same as you, the only ones I'm happy to get rid of are the EM ones but they are now on their 3rd listing and price reduction! I sold 5 so still stuck with 6 of em lol


 yeah I wish I had grab a load of pizza's and not really bother with most of the others lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi everyone I've been working all the hours again it feels like all I do is sleep and work at the moment. Just had to catch up on 83 posts. 
Chrono glad you got your Aussie "backhander" fixed mate that's a nice looking Quartz.

Chico Chico Chico, you could be totally forgiven for slapping your face in the mirror everyday for letting that beauty slip through your fingers ! Only kidding mate  it's true what they say though, hindsight is a wonderful thing !
Having never bought a watch from Russia before I'm not used to long waits. My body clock has now mysteriously started to wake me up at 11.30 every morning without fail which just happens to be the same time that the postie is due ! It's a right bugger trying to get back to sleep whilst trying not to think "it'll be here tomorrow for sure" ! It's only been a week since it was marked as shipped ! No wonder I've been so tired this last week 
Anyway I'm just enjoying my first coffee of the day and I decided to wear the Aussie spray









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hi everyone I've been working all the hours again it feels like all I do is sleep and work at the moment. Just had to catch up on 83 posts.
> Chrono glad you got your Aussie "backhander" fixed mate that's a nice looking Quartz.
> 
> Chico Chico Chico, you could be totally forgiven for slapping your face in the mirror everyday for letting that beauty slip through your fingers ! Only kidding mate  it's true what they say though, hindsight is a wonderful thing !
> ...


you got a couple more weeks to go depending who it was from I will send you a tracker I use that's in English and does a good job of tracking to


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> there's one on the bay now and it's at £139.99 with a couple of hour's to go


For a second there i thought you were talking about the sector!! nearly fell off my chair! lol

good price for the tissot, lot of watch for the money, seen a buy it now for £415 WTF

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you got a couple more weeks to go depending who it was from I will send you a tracker I use that's in English and does a good job of tracking to


Cheers lad I was wondering how I could track it. I will have to resist the urge to check it every five minutes though 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Chrono glad you got your *Aussie *"backhander" fixed mate that's a nice looking Quartz.


Aussie? *spit* No, it's _Austrian_. :-d
Really liking it on the wrist. Getat's Italian better be damn good to foist this one off my wrist.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> For a second there i thought you were talking about the sector!! nearly fell off my chair! lol
> 
> good price for the tissot, lot of watch for the money, seen a buy it now for £415 WTF
> 
> chico


lol I read it wrong it's got about 21hours to go would be an idea to watch it to give you some idea of the price some people will pay I was surprise it was that high but it has had only one bid so maybe someone when in high because they really wanted that one ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Aussie? *spit* No, it's _Austrian_. :-d
> Really liking it on the wrist. Getat's Italian better be damn good to foist this one off my wrist.


Lol ! I must have been having a Lloyd Christmas moment from dumb and dumber !






Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol I read it wrong it's got about 21hours to go would be an idea to watch it to give you some idea of the price some people will pay I was surprise it was that high but it has had only one bid so maybe someone when in high because they really wanted that one ?


I'll keep a wee check on it, the model i have has been replaced but the new model aint as nice looking as mine imho

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Lol ! I must have been having a Lloyd Christmas moment from dumb and dumber !
> 
> Dumb and Dumber (1/10) Best Movie Quote - Shrimp on the Barbie (1994) - YouTube
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Superb stuff!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'll keep a wee check on it, the model i have has been replaced but the new model aint as nice looking as mine imho
> 
> chico


I mean this one has got up to £98 and it's got no box or anything 

***Authentic TISSOT 1853 Mens Chronograph Stainless Black Face Watch***

but saying that when the seller puts thing like this in the ads it always make me think is it  Authentic


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> when the seller puts thing like this in the ads it always make me think is it  Authentic


Me too. When someone puts "authentic" in the description, alarm bells start going off. That's when I really start looking for proof.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I mean this one has got up to £98 and it's got no box or anything
> 
> ***Authentic TISSOT 1853 Mens Chronograph Stainless Black Face Watch***
> 
> but saying that when the seller puts thing like this in the ads it always make me think is it  Authentic


I'll stick it in my watch list mate cheers! the prc200 is supposedly the most faked watch out there, even amazon were duped into buying a batch of fakes a couple of years ago and were selling them online!!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

That Tissot is gorgeous, but out if my price range. I think you should get about £150 for it. 

Wearing my home made one today. Talk of superglue, the dial and crystal have both seen superglue. It did indeed fog the inside of the crystal but I soon polished it off with some Polywatch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'll stick it in my watch list mate cheers! the prc200 is supposedly the most faked watch out there, even amazon were duped into buying a batch of fakes a couple of years ago and were selling them online!!
> 
> chico


having the receipt will help the price no end  it gives it some provenance


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That Tissot is gorgeous, but out if my price range. I think you should get about £150 for it.
> 
> Wearing my home made one today. Talk of superglue, the dial and crystal have both seen superglue. It did indeed fog the inside of the crystal but I soon polished it off with some Polywatch.


just wishing the couple I had seen a while back that went in the £70 ish price range I had grab one lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> That Tissot is gorgeous, but out if my price range. I think you should get about £150 for it.
> 
> Wearing my home made one today. Talk of superglue, the dial and crystal have both seen superglue. It did indeed fog the inside of the crystal but I soon polished it off with some Polywatch.


Hope so mate, that's if i sell it though!!!



is that my watch said:


> having the receipt will help the price no end  it gives it some provenance


sure will mate!

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Hope so mate, that's if i sell it though!!!
> 
> sure will mate!
> 
> chico


If I hadn't just bought an iPhone I would have been tempted to make you an offer, you'll soon move it on in the sales section of WUS.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> If I hadn't just bought an iPhone I would have been tempted to make you an offer, you'll soon move it on in the sales section of WUS.


No probs mike, i'm sure if i decide to sell it, it will go no probs cause it's quite a popular watch.

chico


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Wearing my tissot today to see if we can rekindle the love or if we are getting divorced!!! lol
> 
> View attachment 1642013
> 
> ...


Damn that's nice chico - keep hold of it I say. JonMaC


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

jonmac73 said:


> Damn that's nice chico - keep hold of it I say. JonMaC


Cheers mate!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I had a go at removing the strap in readiness for the new one arriving, so I tried it on a nato, looks OK I think lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I had a go at removing the strap in readiness for the new one arriving, so I tried it on a nato, looks OK I think lol


Looks good mate, do you think a leather Nato/Zulu would fit?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looks good mate, do you think a leather Nato/Zulu would fit?
> 
> chico


actually I think it would look good but the bars and screws don't seem the strongest. and the way a nato goes on could put the bars under too much pressure. could be worth a try tho


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

seen this it would be worth a punt if it does not go to high 

Ajanta 1970s digital jump hour watch spares | eBay


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I had a go at removing the strap in readiness for the new one arriving, so I tried it on a nato, looks OK I think lol


Looks good bud , I tried doing the same but for my tastes it was lacking a certain something ( if you know what i mean ) .

I hope you were VERY careful with those screws lol as they are VERY easy to crossthread etc and bugger me if they arent small !!

One word of advice ...when you are fitting the leather strap, fit one "arm" and then put the strap on it first then fit the second arm to the watch loosely so that it can swivel ( but with the screw holding it in place ) then slide the arm into the hole on the strap ....when you come to do this you will get what I mean lol .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Looks good bud , I tried doing the same but for my tastes it was lacking a certain something ( if you know what i mean ) .
> 
> I hope you were VERY careful with those screws lol as they are VERY easy to crossthread etc and bugger me if they arent small !!
> 
> One word of advice ...when you are fitting the leather strap, fit one "arm" and then put the strap on it first then fit the second arm to the watch loosely so that it can swivel ( but with the screw holding it in place ) then slide the arm into the hole on the strap ....when you come to do this you will get what I mean lol .


yeah I know what you mean, I've got a nice leather on it's way from Geckota. I managed to get the bar out without taking the screw all the way out(I have a habit of dropping them on the carpet lol) I took the strap off with only removing 1 arm(half the damage lol). a friend of mine used to say that I "swing" on screws so I was extra careful not to over tighten them lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have to say, it looks like those bars are the weak link on the Radiomir Archies. I'm still on the fence with these, not sure if I like them or hate them.
And what's the lume like on these, any better than the old Archies?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Heads-up for those of us buying off ebay.
Been a shedload of reports this week about being redirected to fake sites from ebay, mostly those looking for iPhone 6s.
Today BBC has posted a screenie of the typical redirect page. So if you see this when you're on ebay, back out quick. _*Don't*_ fill it in.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29310042


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I have to say, it looks like those bars are the weak link on the Radiomir Archies. I'm still on the fence with these, not sure if I like them or hate them.
> And what's the lume like on these, any better than the old Archies?


are the bars fixed the same way on the real thing? the lume is pretty much on the hands only :-(


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> are the bars fixed the same way on the real thing?


Seem to be. Churchy posted a video a few days back with a guy changing them on a Panerai and looks the same as on the Archy.



sharkyfisher said:


> the lume is pretty much on the hands only :-(


Oh, that sucks.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Seem to be. Churchy posted a video a few days back with a guy changing them on a Panerai and looks the same as on the Archy.
> 
> Oh, that sucks.


Cough cough ...I know I dont post as often as I should ...BUT you could at least give the right guy credit for posting that vid lol ...

sheesh ...am I that forgettable ??? way to give a guy a complex chrono !!! LOL


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> Cough cough ...I know I dont post as often as I should ...BUT you could at least give the right guy credit for posting that vid lol ...
> 
> sheesh ...am I that forgettable ??? way to give a guy a complex chrono !!! LOL


Sorry mate, it's late at night, that's my excuse an I'm sticking with it.....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've just had to go back thru the last 15 pages and you're right. Dunno why on earth I thought it wuz Churchy. Anyway apols.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Has everyone pre ordered the new Pink Floyd album, released on November 10th? I have ordered CD plus Blu Ray box set.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Has everyone pre ordered the new Pink Floyd album, released on November 10th? I have ordered CD plus Blu Ray box set.


Is it new material or compilation just checked old with a new twist


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Has everyone pre ordered the new Pink Floyd album, released on November 10th? I have ordered CD plus Blu Ray box set.


I think I'll pass on that one ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have the out takes from the division bell ,on (a tree full of secrets)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Watch for tomorrow


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I think It will be a bagge day today 

old pic to early to messy around with cameras and can't be arsed lol


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

All this Archive talk - anyone got a good strap for original Archie, currently have black one on black face chrome case.
Also just got despatch email for Casio mdv 106 from USA - the wait begins .........


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> All this Archive talk - anyone got a good strap for original Archie, currently have black one on black face chrome case.
> Also just got despatch email for Casio mdv 106 from USA - the wait begins .........


 I have keep them on the original straps they seem ok with me lol let's see what the quality is like on the new ones.. hope I get one or both today fingers crossed  funnily enough last nite in bed I was wearing the archie and I could read the hands and dial clear at a quarter past two this morning


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have keep them on the original straps they seem ok with me lol let's see what the quality is like on the new ones.. hope I get one or both today fingers crossed  funnily enough last in bed I was wearing the archie and I could read the hands and dial clear at a quarter past two this morning


the new straps are exactly the same as the old ones, I prefer a real leather so got a new one on way for the new archie. got a tan rally type with holes for the old chrome one. has your archie got lume on the dial then?

update - just checked my old archies and they both have lumed dials! funny my new one doesn't!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> the new straps are exactly the same as the old ones, I prefer a real leather so got a new one on way for the new archie. got a tan rally type with holes for the old chrome one. has your archie got lume on the dial then?
> 
> update - just checked my old archies and they both have lumed dials! funny my new one doesn't!


 think I will give it a good blast from the u.v light if don't work might see if I can snag a couple of the old one's an swap out the dial I love me some lume


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> think I will give it a good blast from the u.v light if don't work might see if I can snag a couple of the old one's an swap out the dial I love me some lume


just had mine sat under a high power torch for the last 20 mins and there's no sign of life  it seems a bit wrong to strip an old one down to make the new one better tho lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> just had mine sat under a high power torch for the last 20 mins and there's no sign of life  it seems a bit wrong to strip an old one down to make the new one better tho lol


well I was thinking we know some one with lots of pitted case's lol and I have saw a couple of the old one's go for as little as £6 if you pick the right night  and It's just like modding making something all it can be 

thinking about it I'm sure I got a pizza movement knocking around that I could maybe whack in it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all cat woke me up early same watch as last night waiting for postie as usual and still tired read until half past one I am going to be shattered at work later just put in my caffine intake


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning chaps, black sub today









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just thinking is issue 18 got lume ?.. then least we can save something from that MESS


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning everyone my monster has been shipped from the states but with no tracking 

Any idea how long delivery normally takes from the states?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Morning everyone my monster has been shipped from the states but with no tracking
> 
> Any idea how long delivery normally takes from the states?


I had something from the states took about a week once shipped but I guess it depends where from, it's a large place lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Morning everyone my monster has been shipped from the states but with no tracking
> 
> Any idea how long delivery normally takes from the states?


 Mine came from Arizona took 6 days not to bad depends on customs and charges


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah that's better than I expected thanks guys


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

My first vossie turned up ! 









Now I just need to get back to sleep 
I've put it on a 18mm nato for now but has anyone got any links to a better strap for it on eBay ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> My first vossie turned up !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a lovely zakaz where did you get it from?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats a lovely zakaz where did you get it from?


From a seller called "hennadiy777" on eBay it only took 10 days from payment to arrive as well 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Good watch I am now heading off to work still wearing my sterile sub


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> From a seller called "hennadiy777" on eBay it only took 10 days from payment to arrive as well
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 been checking them out I thought the post was bit high but if it's that quick then I will be looking again I got a couple of there's booked marked


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Just got the new strap from Geckota, I have to say it greatly improves the watch  
















And the wrist shots 

















p.s. I also got a delivery from china of a nice watch that cannot be photographed if you know what I mean? lol PO


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> My first vossie turned up !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well I would say the second one down or one of the noaet bracelet but if you want the old look then the bindi strap or a new look would be the nato 3 ring


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a look at the Russian pilot in Smith's today, oh my, what a poor piece it is. Virtually no contrast between colours on the face and the numbers are barely visible, fingers crossed that #18 is better.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I had a look at the Russian pilot in Smith's today, oh my, what a poor piece it is. Virtually no contrast between colours on the face and the numbers are barely visible, fingers crossed that #18 is better.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


ermmm are you forgetting 18 Is the ###### one that's ####### errmm I bet I get lot's of hashes there haha  let's just say they bejazle the f out of it  see below ;(


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ermmm are you forgetting 18 Is the ###### one that's ####### errmm I bet I get lot's of hashes there haha  let's just say they bejazle the f out of it  see below ;(


Doh, I meant #19, the Yankee diver.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Doh, I meant #19, the Yankee diver.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


yeah got my finger's cross for that one it look's all right in the pics but that don't always help do it lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ermmm are you forgetting 18 Is the ###### one that's ####### errmm I bet I get lot's of hashes there haha  let's just say they bejazle the f out of it  see below ;(


Looks like they riveted the bezel on!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Looks like they riveted the bezel on!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 well what ever they did do I wish they hadn't


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Wasn't around yesterday as it was something of an anniversary for me and my wife. A year ago we were involved in a little bit of an accident with a number 11 bus, and yesterday we celebrated coming through it all reasonably intact. Just a coupled of now mended broken bones and a scar or two. 













This was my Citroen C4. The bus did most of the damage, Though the fire brigade did enjoy chopping the roof off.

Today, big thanks to ITMY for the bits to fix my HMT.
Happy to hear the Austrian Mayor is a better bet than its namesake,
And I'm also pleased that I can get credit for helping even if I didn't do anything.
Just to prove that jealousy will only make you poor, I got home yesterday to find a Customs charge note from the postie, ran round this morning and collected this lovely thing...







I have a few of you to thank for posting pictures of this one. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

F***ing He**! It just goes to show how safe modern cars are that you got out of that alive. Glad you got out of that ok pal


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> ermmm are you forgetting 18 Is the ###### one that's ####### errmm I bet I get lot's of hashes there haha  *let's just say they bejazle *the f out of it  see below ;(


They didn't bejazzle it, they vagazzle'd it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Churchy, how much did customs stiff you on your Seiko?


Also, glad you came out of your car crash fairly well. You don't do things by half, do ya! Picking on one bus isn't enough, eh? :-d


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Churchy, how much did customs stiff you on your Seiko?


I got it for a really good price £124.99 from watcheshub-UK on eBay. Recommended by others on WUS.
SO even after the £18.99 customs and the £8.00 post office charge it was still only £151.98, the exchange rate has slipped a bit so they're a couple of £ more at the minute.

And I do try and do all things properly. Even getting hit by a bus. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Wasn't around yesterday as it was something of an anniversary for me and my wife. A year ago we were involved in a little bit of an accident with a number 11 bus, and yesterday we celebrated coming through it all reasonably intact. Just a coupled of now mended broken bones and a scar or two.
> View attachment 1643564
> View attachment 1643565
> 
> ...


WOW that was a lucky escape! and great choice of colour on the solar btw ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

That's not a bad price, customs-wise. Expected it to be around the VAT/20% mark, ie £25 then the PO charge on top.
I'm expecting the same sort of figure when my Getat arrives.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> Happy to hear the Austrian Mayor is a better bet than its namesake


Found a suitable name for it, see sig.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Sheesh David Church. Glad you both came out if that okay. Looks horrendous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> It's a looker chico..maybe hold on to it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Hey Chico how about a rally or racing strap on that Tissot to jazz it?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

So I'm still looking on eBay for a bund cuff for my dirskie when I came across this
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191328109206

Any takers ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I would say the second one down or one of the noaet bracelet but if you want the old look then the bindi strap or a new look would be the nato 3 ring


did you see this mate ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm loving the lume on it too. I can't believe it's the original and hasn't been re done  









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you see this mate ?


Yeah saw that cheers mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chico how about a rally or racing strap on that Tissot to jazz it?


Good shout shaggy, i think i'll give a rally strap a wee try

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm just going through my watch collection, I'm going to have a massive clearout. All of these are going to be going on the Bay within the next week or two.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

And then we start getting down to the ones I haven't even sorted yet and loads of vintage women's mechanicals as well...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Mmmmm love the jump hour and the casio illuminator in the second pic mate. Could use have a link to them both when you list them please mate ? 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Mmmmm love the jump hour and the casio illuminator in the second pic mate. Could use have a link to them both when you list them please mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Sure, no worries. But if you want to send me a message about anything and make an offer or even a trade feel free to PM.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I forgot about the Doxa chrono as well.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Is any of your vintage stuff from 1979?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent you a pm shaggy did you get it mate?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been wearing the froggy since Sunday. ..how bizzare 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I've been wearing the froggy since Sunday. ..how bizzare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is bizzare!!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That is bizzare!!! lol
> 
> chico


I thing there's a song in this 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Home from work I forgot to take my phone,work phone and my id pass and swipe card not a good day for me just checking posts then having a bite to eat


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Home from work I forgot to take my phone,work phone and my id pass and swipe card not a good day for me just checking posts then having a bite to eat


At least you remembered your clothes (I hope!)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> At least you remembered your clothes (I hope!)


 man seen streaking along Argyle Street looking for his car keys


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time if I remember where I put the tablet good night all


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> man seen streaking along Argyle Street looking for his car keys


Only wearing a watch!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> Only wearing a watch!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


You would be correct


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hehe. 

Nice Jump Hour, Shaggy, I think they are really cool.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all woken up by the monster from hell he turned into Gollum again jumped onto my lap and slipped because of my pjs tried to hold on and dug his claw into my arm only small scratch but plenty of blood,still wearing same watch


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

PR today

















chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeez it's quiet today, is the forum broken?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Is the forum broken? Oops, clearly not. lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

More information just arrived about my _Schwarzenegger_.

_"Some information about the watch:
I got it from the last governor of Kärnten, his name is on the watch, also the Kärnten emblem, he did not (do) much for the country but he spent all the money we had, example for 3000 of this watches build by Jacques Lemans.
Jacques Lemans was first a Switzerland company now it is a Kärnten company._

So now I know it's a Jacques Lemans watch, which seems to be good. Can't find the base model of my watch so I have no idea what it's worth.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

why wont it let me put up a comment hmmm pretty please go you know you want to 

well I'm having problem getting a comment up but once they are it will let you edit ok by the look of it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm back baby hehe 

well it's still playing up 


so while I have the thread to myself some interesting news I got the two archies the pvd one is not the same as the old achieve as it is a coating were the other one it was wasn't so prone to scratches it was nice thou but it had a big smug under the glass .. and the other I like a lot but I had one with some very minor floors not worth saying really the strap one of the loops look rubbed and the top left and bottom right lugs seem like they are missing some of the chrome and the top one has some play even thou it is pin tight as I say minor lol so I though I would have a play with it and If I bugger it up I could get a new one as I didn't pay much more than a pizza for it so the long winded point I am making is I took it apart and swapped in the pizza movement I had knocking around and love it that much I did he same with the black pvd one to I took the pizza out of the display to do it and I have put the spare movement in the pizza case and even that looks good pic to follow when we are back up and running properly


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been trying all day wearing the mido for its age it keeps perfect time looking foolish wearing a watch on each wrist I am very pleased with it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I have been trying to post all day but it won't let me!!

Chic


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been trying all day wearing the mido for its age it keeps perfect time looking foolish wearing a watch on each wrist I am very pleased with it


hey mate how goes it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My phone just kept freezing it seems to have been just this thread


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I have been trying to post all day but it won't let me!!
> 
> Chic


snap I was up at six and it ant let me on all day keep coming up with gateway error 504 all day


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My phone just kept freezing it seems to have been just this thread


 nah there's five threads I chat on an I could not get on any of them


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I wonder if the robbers got away with any watches in the Argyle Arcade robbery


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I wonder if the robbers got away with any watches in the Argyle Arcade robbery


what's that then?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> what's that then?


It's when someone goes in, smashes up the premises, and then takes what they want without paying.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Forum has been as slow as a slow thing. Posts keep disappearing so I guess they've been having problems today.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's when someone goes in, smashes up the premises, and then takes what they want without paying.


hmmm shall I try that again do tell I have not heard of that happening today so is that better


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what's that then?


Argyle arcade is where most of the high end watches are bought and sold apparantly the shop sets off coloured smoke when attacked Police were all over buchanan st today I believe its on utube


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Its on utube the were armed


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> snap I was up at six and it ant let me on all day keep coming up with gateway error 504 all day





is that my watch said:


> nah there's five threads I chat on an I could not get on any of them


same here mate, couldn't post anywhere!!



smeagal said:


> I wonder if the robbers got away with any watches in the Argyle Arcade robbery


I heard they did but it was mostly diamonds they were after, although laings has a patek display with about half a million worth of watches in it!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Is the forum working again now? It's been massively fooked up all day. 

To all you guys that have sent me PM's I'll reply to you in the morning when I get a chance, bloody PM's haven't been working correctly either.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

glad to see everything seems to be running ok again


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Had my bath book reading time


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

not much to see but this is the premier watch & jewellery district in glasgow






chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got an automatic watch here that works and keeps good time while I'm not wearing it but once it's on my wrist it keeps stopping for minutes at a time especially if I'm not looking. it starts up again if I tap it or shake it. any ideas/suggestions? I can't photograph it for obvious reasons ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Rolexs to the right Omegas to the left of Tha Arcade


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got an automatic watch here that works and keeps good time while I'm not wearing it but once it's on my wrist it keeps stopping for minutes at a time especially if I'm not looking. it starts up again if I tap it or shake it. any ideas/suggestions? I can't photograph it for obvious reasons ;-)


Balance wheel is loose mate I got one works fine allday but if I going to sleep wearing it . It will be exactly one hour slow in the morning werid that ant it ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> Balance wheel is loose mate I got one works fine allday but if I going to sleep wearing it . It will be exactly one hour slow in the morning werid that ant it ?


so will a big mallet sort it then? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> so will a big mallet sort it then? lol


It's a pity you don't live in scotland you could pick up a cheap Philip tomorrow


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I was wondering why it was so quiet on here today..lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I was wondering why it was so quiet on here today..lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I think the WUS admin upgraded something to iOS8........... and then wondered why it fell over.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hooray ! We're back ! 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

This is growing on me. Initially I thought it'll be too big but it's kinda ok...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> This is growing on me. Initially I thought it'll be too big but it's kinda ok...


If that's growing on you then you've already caught the Vostok bug  Now followed by uncontrollable urges to browse eBay for Vostok, Amphibia, Kommandirske, and moan about delivery times from Schistopol city.... Welcome to the support group for that affliction!


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> If that's growing on you then you've already caught the Vostok bug  Now followed by uncontrollable urges to browse eBay for Vostok, Amphibia, Kommandirske, and moan about delivery times from Schistopol city.... Welcome to the support group for that affliction!


Lol if it's a few mm smaller I'll be all over it!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. 009 this morning










Didn't try posting much yesterday as all through the forum there seemed to be problems plus we are very busy at work at the moment


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> This is growing on me. Initially I thought it'll be too big but it's kinda ok...


Mate get the really thing and you will see what a pale imitation it is trust me you would not be sorry for getting the really thing you could get a new one for like £20 quid I have about 25 lol of vossie and I love every one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well that was fun yesterday was it not I missed out on two bids but hey it gave me time to play mad scientist Mwuhahahaha cough cough hmmm well anyway my first creation I like to call it pizhive but I guess you can tell why haha . so what do you think ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> This is growing on me. Initially I thought it'll be too big but it's kinda ok...


here's your mate and here's the real one see what I mean


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

anyone got a dial for one of these ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all, SSC today









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> anyone got a dial for one of these ?


then all you need is a case, strap and a crown! ;-) only joking lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> then all you need is a case, strap and a crown! ;-) only joking lol


 well case can be buff up lovely the movement is good so yeah got a strap I should have a crown that size already so yeah just a dial is needed


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all checked the mido it gains a minute over 24 hours not bad for a 70 year old watch,got a long lyin till the postie woke usual stuff for the wife nothiing for me


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> Welcome to the support group for that affliction!


Vostoks Anonymous lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone I've had a mad few days so I haven't been on much

Im wearing my vissie today









I'm getting the itch to sell it and buy another lol theres so many that I want


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going after an Oris but may have no chance as it is up against a private bidder or in other words the usual suspects Kaiser Sozzie dont know the spelling?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

oh dear, I've just listed my gold curb bracelet and an old wedding ring on ebay to fund my next watch purchase!! is this becoming a problem yet? lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh dear, I've just listed my gold curb bracelet and an old wedding ring on ebay to fund my next watch purchase!! is this becoming a problem yet? lol


You should go to see a watch counciler if you have the time


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh dear, I've just listed my gold curb bracelet and an old wedding ring on ebay to fund my next watch purchase!! is this becoming a problem yet? lol


It's only a problem if you're selling your _current _wedding ring....... and the missus is still in it.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's only a problem if you're selling your _current _wedding ring....... and the missus is still in it.


hehe, it's sort of my current one but I replaced it with a LOTR ring 5 years ago when the ring must have shrunk by about 3 sizes lol ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> hehe, it's sort of my current one but I replaced it with a LOTR ring 5 years ago when the ring must have shrunk by about 3 sizes lol ;-)


 My original wedding ring was lost on a ship a ship called the Stenna Inspector in the South atlantic We were above where HMS Coventry sank left the ring in the showers with my dog tags and never saw them again needless to say the war was over by that time It was a diving ship that had submercibles to inspect underwater


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a cheap tungsten wedding ring for use onboard the boat as climbing up and down steel ladders tends to ruin gold in no time


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Suppose I had better get ready for work,at least off tomorrow working saturday then two days off


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh dear, I've just listed my gold curb bracelet and an old wedding ring on ebay to fund my next watch purchase!! is this becoming a problem yet? lol


Not yet mate but if you list your current wedding ring then I would say seek help immediately lol ! 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Woke up for a pee half an hour ago (you know how it is at our age !) and found a package that the postie had delivered.
It was the cuff strap I ordered for my dirskie, what do you think ? I'm well made up with it 

























It was a bar steward to fit. I had to remove the springbars as the leather is quite thick. It fits perfectly on the cuff though, not too big, not too small. 
Right I'm going back to sleep I've only had three hours so far. Speak to you all later 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Woke up for a pee half an hour ago (you know how it is at our age !) and found a package that the postie had delivered.
> It was the cuff strap I ordered for my dirskie, what do you think ? I'm well made up with it
> 
> 
> ...


Cool 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well while I was out I had to popped in to the 99p store and saw this so I thought it was about time I took on the challenge of making my own strap


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Just starting my evening shift. .took inspiration from me aul mate chico and went with my solar today 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

SSC hat-trick 









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> SSC hat-trick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> SSC hat-trick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's 4 for 4 then


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just starting my evening shift. .took inspiration from me aul mate chico and went with my solar today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't work too hard Pep and try to keep your eye on the job and not on that beauty

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well that surprise me the amount of leather in a wallet lol well work in progress at the minute so while the glue is drying I think it's time to buff a case hey sharky


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Don't work too hard Pep and try to keep your eye on the job and not on that beauty
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm too long in the tooth to be fooled into working hard bud 

Is Is funny looking at the youngsters running around trying to make a name for themselves . The poor deluded souls. .will they ever learn..lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm too long in the tooth to be fooled into working hard bud
> 
> Is Is funny looking at the youngsters running around trying to make a name for themselves . The poor deluded souls. .will they ever learn..lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That'd be me running around lol hopefully it'll pay off soon it's been a long few months


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I have had an interesting afternoon I bugger up the crystal on the boctok putting it back in and crack it so while I was looking for a replacement I came across this submariner case and I had the spare archie movement and so we have this hmmm so yes no or what the hell lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I have had an interesting afternoon I bugger up the crystal on the boctok putting it back in and crack it so while I was looking for a replacement I came across this submariner case and I had the spare archie movement and so we have this hmmm so yes no or what the hell lol


I quite like that mate but if I could make one suggestion it would look even better without the markings on the chapter ring. Maybe you could paint over it ? 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I quite like that mate but if I could make one suggestion it would look even better without the markings on the chapter ring. Maybe you could paint over it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I had to put in the chapter ring as it was a tad to small an was loose with the chapter in it fit's snug  so if I can find a plain black one I will keep my eyes open for one and I like your strap for your watch mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I had to put in the chapter ring as it was a tad to small an was loose with the chapter in it fit's snug  so if I can find a plain black one I will keep my eyes open for one and I like your strap for your watch mate


maybe you could rotate the chapter ring so it's the right way up? ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't get enough of this watch on the new cuff strap I well made up with it as you can tell ! 









Bought a lovely jump hour and a casio luminator from shaggy today, can't wait until they arrive 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> maybe you could rotate the chapter ring so it's the right way up? ;-)


 lol I was trying to make it look like It works  but I think I will see if I can get a plain one from somewhere


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I can't get enough of this watch on the new cuff strap I well made up with it as you can tell !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and so you should be I'm slightly jel. that you beat me to that one


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and so you should be I'm slightly jel. that you beat me to that one


LOL ! Sorry mate, alls fair in love and watch collecting as they say 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL ! Sorry mate, alls fair in love and watch collecting as they say
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well I could not lose to a nice guy


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I could not lose to a nice guy


Awww, cheers pal  lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello. Nothing to add to the conversation but couldn't miss another day


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Hello. Nothing to add to the conversation but couldn't miss another day


how do mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Hello. Nothing to add to the conversation but couldn't miss another day


Hiya Mike, how's things ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Evening all. Back home early for the weekend so it's a swap to the U1










Just relaxing whilst the Mrs makes the brews


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Home from work missed out on the oris got into the house tried to get the computer on running slow and missed out as usual


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Home from work missed out on the oris got into the house tried to get the computer on running slow and missed out as usual


which one was it mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> which one was it mate


117 as usual £21


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Evening all. Back home early for the weekend so it's a swap to the U1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the monkey jammies  
Oh, the watch is cool too


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Loving the monkey jammies
> Oh, the watch is cool too


If you are going to relax you might as well do it properly


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Loving the monkey jammies
> Oh, the watch is cool too


[email protected]@@ing tapatalk, double post lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> [email protected]@@ing tapatalk, double post lol


 or twice a mate hehe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that the time already lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all. It's a Ray kind of day today.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning everybody hope your all having a good day. Its my night off tonight so I'm just having a couple of cheeky beers before bedtime. 









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

WUS member for a grand total of 20 minutes and spamming the place up with cr*p. I have reported the above post to the mods.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


>


That's really nice that mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> WUS member for a grand total of 20 minutes and spamming the place up with cr*p. I have reported the above post to the mods.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I have done the same . hate it when we get spammed
just because we get lot's of hits


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


>


Dont know what happened to my original post day off today taking wife to docs then on to my daughters wearing this old photo


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Dont know what happened to my original post day off today taking wife to docs then on to my daughters wearing this old photo


 be careful if you want to clean it up. I bugger my boctok up lol it's spare's now haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> be careful if you want to clean it up. I bugger my boctok up lol it's spare's now haha


Can you not get a replacement crystal for it lad ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Leaving as is safer Knowing my hands


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Can you not get a replacement crystal for it lad ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 if only that simple  well I was buffing the case and there was a deep gash in It so there's me grinding it out lol well let's just say it's wonky now lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



mickrobert22 said:


> Cool watches and you can have it here
> 200brand watches on Sale,$40 from www.soloffer 2008.uk
> Skype: soloffer 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

Here is a Seiko Sky Scraper, a bit on the small size, but






very similar to the earlier watch,
Kerry


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



kerryboo said:


> Here is a Seiko Sky Scraper, a bit on the small size, but
> View attachment 1647230
> very similar to the earlier watch,
> Kerry


That's a very nice watch but it looks tiny!


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

You are right ShaggyDog, just 30mm by 38mm, exluding the crown. But, I guess that was the size of mainstream watches back then,
Kerry.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



kerryboo said:


> You are right ShaggyDog, just 30mm by 38mm, exluding the crown. But, I guess that was the size of mainstream watches back then,
> Kerry.


How old is the watch, from the 60's? This is the thing for me, I love the look of vintage watches but I love even more the size of modern ones. I suppose you get some classics like the Sub, Monaco, Speedmaster, and Navitimer that were massive watches back in the day and their size still stands up now.


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

It is around 1966, when the future was bright and everyone was looking towards space,
Kerry.


----------



## kerryboo (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

It is difficult to think that, just a few years later, along came this! Minus the signs of 40 years wear of course,
Kerry.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*

well here's my sorry attempted at a strap lol well come on it was my first attempted


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



is that my watch said:


> well here's my sorry attempted at a strap lol well come on it was my first attempted


Not bad mate. I would try one without so much stitching next but that's just me


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh did I miss spam? I love spam.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh did I miss spam? I love spam.


Spam fritters?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Spam fritters?


spam n eggs?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Spam fritters?


They weren't even genuine spam fritters. They were fake spam fritters.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*



Underwatermechanic said:


> Not bad mate. I would try one without so much stitching next but that's just me


 yeah good point but the leather was thin so I had to double up so I stitch the sides to hide it . I think I would use a lot thicker leather next time


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> They weren't even genuine spam fritters. They were fake spam fritters.


 thumbs up to the mods. w.s and me reported it and next time I was on it had gone so yeah thanks mods


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> thumbs up to the mods. w.s and me reported it and next time I was on it had gone so yeah thanks mods


Yeah I second that well done to them 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> thumbs up to the mods. w.s and me reported it and next time I was on it had gone so yeah thanks mods


What about the rockers? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What about the rockers?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


hey mate how goes it all well I hope mate ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey mate how goes it all well I hope mate ?


Yeah I'm flying mate..2.5 hours left in here and i have my life back for 2 days 

How are you..bud

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah I'm flying mate..2.5 hours left in here and i have my life back for 2 days
> 
> How are you..bud
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


can't complain well yes I can but what's the point lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can't complain well yes I can but what's the point lol


Did you see the guy on adverts selling all the mumbai no 5s..etc...I plunged on this

Vintage 1970s Favre Leuba Duomatic For Sale in Rathgar, Dublin from Hexicon

Looking at the movement pics I think it may be screwed..lol..he dropped it to my mothers earlier..40 euro..so I'll see how it looks on sunday...he confirmed its running perfectly..I hope so..lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just been browsing for my next purchase and I saw one of these on facebook earlier, had a look on ebay and there are some nice looking watches







what do you guys think?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just been browsing for my next purchase and I saw one of these on facebook earlier, had a look on ebay and there are some nice looking watches
> 
> View attachment 1647798
> what do you guys think?


That's one sexy looking beast Sharky, how much for one of those bad boys ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's one sexy looking beast Sharky, how much for one of those bad boys ?


it's just under £100 BUT it's a quartz BUT it's gorgeous lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a sweet looking watch.
My only suspicion is 500M waterproof, for £100? What's the catch? 

But even so, that's a stunna even if it wasn't waterproof.

PS For anyone lookin, it's "Barbos". Spent vital minutes looking at Darbos, then Barbie. When dolls started appearing, I knew I was in the wrong place....


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Is it really called Barney?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you see the guy on adverts selling all the mumbai no 5s..etc...I plunged on this
> 
> Vintage 1970s Favre Leuba Duomatic For Sale in Rathgar, Dublin from Hexicon
> 
> Looking at the movement pics I think it may be screwed..lol..he dropped it to my mothers earlier..40 euro..so I'll see how it looks on sunday...he confirmed its running perfectly..I hope so..lol


looks alright to me mate but If it is I will buy it off you for the case and dial for the right price. but I don't think you need to worry mate. looks like a recondition one mate should be ok 

just took a closer look at the pics and I think you are right the fly wheel and case rim look to have had a bash you might have a chance of straightening them but you might have to replace the fly wheel


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Is it really called Barney?


No, the brand is called Barbos and each watch has its own name, and that model is called Barney.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's a sweet looking watch.
> My only suspicion is 500M waterproof, for £100? What's the catch?
> 
> But even so, that's a stunna even if it wasn't waterproof.
> ...


to be honest it'd never get wet on my wrist lol they do have a website and it does state 500m I know nothing about them so who knows lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> No, the brand is called Barbos and each watch has its own name, and that model is called Barney.


Do they have models called Geoff and Steve as well?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wrong!!! Look at this one - waterproof to *3000ft/1000M*. And for £125. Jeez, that's a lotta watch.
GERMAN BARBOS NAUTILUS SUPER LUMINOVA 3300ft / 1000m MENS DIVER WATCH | eBay


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Wrong!!! Look at this one - waterproof to *3000ft/1000M*. And for £125. Jeez, that's a lotta watch.
> GERMAN BARBOS NAUTILUS SUPER LUMINOVA 3300ft / 1000m MENS DIVER WATCH | eBay


Sapphire crystal as well. That is a hell of a lot of a watch for the money


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

£20 for both free postage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> £20 for both free postage


love the ginsbo mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> love the ginsbo mate


 Cant get a strap on as the lug holes are blocked where there is a will there is a way


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Wrong!!! Look at this one - waterproof to *3000ft/1000M*. And for £125. Jeez, that's a lotta watch.
> GERMAN BARBOS NAUTILUS SUPER LUMINOVA 3300ft / 1000m MENS DIVER WATCH | eBay


I'm definitely gonna get me one of these, there is an auto 500m for £130!

scratch that, cheapest auto is £108!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Cant get a strap on as the lug holes are blocked where there is a will there is a way


 it's been re-case I would put it in a new case like this one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's been re-case I would put it in a new case like this one


 A mini punch should do the trick as the pins should hold both sides being spring loaded


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks alright to me mate but If it is I will buy it off you for the case and dial for the right price. but I don't think you need to worry mate. looks like a recondition one mate should be ok
> 
> just took a closer look at the pics and I think you are right the fly wheel and case rim look to have had a bash you might have a chance of straightening them but you might have to replace the fly wheel


Yeah thats what I spotted too...not sure how he says its running perrfectly..sure I'll find out Sunday


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah thats what I spotted too...not sure how he says its running perrfectly..sure I'll find out Sunday


I think it is the metal space thats damaged not the case so it can be swaped so as long as the fly wheel is not catching the mech you mite get away with it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing this tomorrow


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wearing this tomorrow


I am wearing this now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time for me


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Love me some lume!!









Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Love me some lume!!
> 
> View attachment 1647909
> 
> ...


I know this lume 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Love me some lume!!
> 
> View attachment 1647909
> 
> ...


Yes you can't beat a bit o lume ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Yes you can't beat a bit o lume ;-)


How's the lume on the monster? Speaking of monsters, creation are doing a special on the gen 1 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How's the lume on the monster? Speaking of monsters, creation are doing a special on the gen 1
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


The monster lume is pretty good too


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The monster lume is pretty good too


Yeah I like the monster...Some day I need to get one 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Wearing this again today


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys I'm wearing my scuba dude today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well how about a blast from the past


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still wearing the rotary heading to work soon then off for 2 days


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Alright lads and lasses how's you day so far ? Mines been excellent because the SAYTOKO a jump hour and the casio world time I bought from shaggy have just arrived and I'm made up with them. 
The SAYTOKO in particular is a real beaut but don't take my word for it have a look yourselves.

























Gonna spend the next couple of hours trying to work out how to set the time and alarm and the casio as I've just had a quick go at it and it completely alludes me at the moment do'h !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys I'm wearing my scuba dude today


That's the same face as the one I've bought for my son-in-law's birthday, more rounded case though. His birthday is the 7th, and the watch arrived set at the 10th, so guess what I've been doing!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Afternoon chaps, thought i'd wear the open heart today for a wee change

















chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Afternoon chaps, thought i'd wear the open heart today for a wee change
> 
> View attachment 1648396
> 
> ...


hey mate I saw this on a sea-gul forum and it quite took my fancy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That's the same face as the one I've bought for my son-in-law's birthday, more rounded case though. His birthday is the 7th, and the watch arrived set at the 10th, so guess what I've been doing!


Oh I know lol, I had to move this one on 12 days so not as bad as you. It has to be the only flaw with these watches


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hey mate I saw this on a sea-gul forum and it quite took my fancy


Yeah that's nice mate, it has the ST-2504 movement similar to the 2505 that's in the parnis but in a 40mm case, here's ST-2505 variant of it with the power reserve indicator

Seagull M172S retrograde power reserve flying wheel automatic watch

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah that's nice mate, it has the ST-2504 movement similar to the 2505 that's in the parnis but in a 40mm case, here's ST-2505 variant of it with the power reserve indicator
> 
> Seagull M172S retrograde power reserve flying wheel automatic watch
> 
> chico


 I like the day and date more I'm not really feeling the power reserve  but It is nice


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Lots of goodies on that site Chico. This one caught my eye.

http://www.good-stuffs.com/New-Shan...el-Chinas-1st-marine-military-diver_p_98.html

Lovely watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Lots of goodies on that site Chico. This one caught my eye.
> 
> [url]http://www.good-stuffs.com/New-Shanghai-army-watch-114-reissue-22-jewel-Chinas-1st-marine-military-diver_p_98.html [/URL]
> 
> Lovely watch.


your right mate some beauty's there I think the Chinese watches are underrated. love me a sea-gul lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Lots of goodies on that site Chico. This one caught my eye.
> 
> [url]http://www.good-stuffs.com/New-Shanghai-army-watch-114-reissue-22-jewel-Chinas-1st-marine-military-diver_p_98.html [/URL]
> 
> Lovely watch.


Nice!! yeah there are some lovely things on there, these 2 always catch my eye when i'm browsing

Fashionable Sea-Gull D310 black diver watch 10ATM ST2130 automatic

Enhanced Rodina automatic wrist watch by Sea-Gull ST2130

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I like the day and date more I'm not really feeling the power reserve  but It is nice


I love the PR function on my 2 parnis watches, really useful feature for me personally

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I love the PR function on my 2 parnis watches, really useful feature for me personally
> 
> chico


lol I have to winded mine first thing in the morning and the last thing at night it's my routine lol like thing done a certain way lol .. bit retentive I know lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I have to winded mine first thing in the morning and the last thing at night it's my routine lol like thing done a certain way lol .. bit retentive I know lol


you wouldn't need to do that with a 40hr power reserve tho ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you wouldn't need to do that with a 40hr power reserve tho ;-)


I would not have to but I still would lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol I have to winded mine first thing in the morning and the last thing at night it's my routine lol like thing done a certain way lol .. bit retentive I know lol


I just let them run down then wind them when i'm putting them on



sharkyfisher said:


> you wouldn't need to do that with a 40hr power reserve tho ;-)


I've actually had about 48 hrs from the portuguese sharky, bloody awesome

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I used to keep mine running but takes too long now so I let them run down. I avoid watches with dates as it is too stressful setting them every time I wear them!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

has any one thought of putting a pocket watch in to a wrist watch case ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> has any one thought of putting a pocket watch in to a wrist watch case ?


Aren't most pocket watches too large and too thick?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Aren't most pocket watches too large and too thick?


 well some of the newer case say pan like are quite thick with having space for a fly wheel and such like I saw somewhere but can't seem to see were. that some one had taken a 1930's pocket watch and cased it in a wristwatch case. I was not thinking so much of the big railway pocket watch but some more of the small design with some beautiful style dials 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/small-Wal...484?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ce838ecb4


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Just been to a wee jewellers to ask about changing the battery in my g shock. Cool old guy took and said €6 to change battery and reseal..can't go wrong with that price 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Just been to a wee jewellers to ask about changing the battery in my g shock. Cool old guy took and said €6 to change battery and reseal..can't go wrong with that price
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 that seems very reasonable mate


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Oh I know lol, I had to move this one on 12 days so not as bad as you. It has to be the only flaw with these watches


That's why I finally gave in and ordered one of these, the dateless Amphibia.










A blue scuba dude, that needs only winding or shaking to wear.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Finished work now off till wednesday Taking wife to hospital on tuesday at least a long lay in for a couple of days i hope


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going vintage tomorrow with the Nino


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Going vintage tomorrow with the Nino


Looks very nice mate like the red stitching on the strap it set's it of a treat


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well back to pocket watch conversion I was just on the review thread and I never realize that the e.m pocket watch had the 3 o'clock crown. I just thought it was the standard 12 o'clock one .. I had been looking at getting an old side winder pocket watch but as they are a rare ones cost more even if In needed of repair. so wanted some thing cheap to try it on first and as it would be a lot harder to rota a dial on a pocket watch as the pins wont locate if you turn It 90 degree the e.m one would have been perfect to try it on but never bought one thinking they was tat lol. I will have to keep my eye's open . I was thinking of the Japanese case of issue 9 with the pocket watch movement and dial 

dam just saw this 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Anon...422120593?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2341763291


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all, 7hrs of ryder cup action today!!! will be sporting my pilot









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

If it stays dry will be doing the garden and trying to get my sky dish cable sorted


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like the promised good weather may have arrived, so it will be feet up in the garden today.










I haven't been given the green light to slash and burn yet, so no work to do on the garden. Bliss..... 

Countdown to dateless blue scuba dude Amphibia arriving has begun, posted on Friday last.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Aussie diver on a Parnis Fleiger strap today..


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

d3nzi0 said:


> Aussie diver on a Parnis Fleiger strap today..


Not a great fan of the watch but the strap is lovely, really supple and comfortable on the wrist

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well I sold a load of stuff, paypal is loaded, now to decide on a new purchase! Barbos diver, pvd flieger automatic, something vintage (but not scratched) ;-) , it's not easy is it lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I sold a load of stuff, paypal is loaded, now to decide on a new purchase! Barbos diver, pvd flieger automatic, something vintage (but not scratched) ;-) , it's not easy is it lol


How about something tasty from China?

http://www.good-stuffs.com/Sea-Gull_c_11.html

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I sold a load of stuff, paypal is loaded, now to decide on a new purchase! Barbos diver, pvd flieger automatic, something vintage (but not scratched) ;-) , it's not easy is it lol


this Is on my to do list 

Vostok Amphibian, scuba diving, Russian watches amfibia #710406 NEW 200m | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I sold a load of stuff, paypal is loaded, now to decide on a new purchase! Barbos diver, pvd flieger automatic, something vintage (but not scratched) ;-) , it's not easy is it lol


Ticino mechanical chrono????

















chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wearing my Hamilton Jazzmaster today. I haven't worn this one in months, that's why I'm having a sell off of my collection because pieces like this are far too good to be sitting there in the watch box gathering dust.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Ticino mechanical chrono????
> 
> View attachment 1649440
> 
> ...


I like that a lot


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I like that a lot


I had a feeling you would!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wearing my Hamilton Jazzmaster today. I haven't worn this one in months, that's why I'm having a sell off of my collection because pieces like this are far too good to be sitting there in the watch box gathering dust.


If you're getting upset about the jazzy getting dusty, I'll mind it for you shaggy 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I had a feeling you would!!
> 
> chico


I have a feeling it may be over my budget though lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have a feeling it may be over my budget though lol


£170 plus p+p, although on their ebay page you can make an offer!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Garden done relax for a while


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I wonder if pep's had a look at that watch yet I have possible got a spare metal spacer and soon might have a spare fly wheel


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I wonder if pep's had a look at that watch yet I have possible got a spare metal spacer and soon might have a spare fly wheel


Yeah I got it mate..love it, case and strap are gorgeous. .Running fine but a rattle coming out of it..I might need to get it fixed because I love the look of this










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah I got it mate..love it, case and strap are gorgeous. .Running fine but a rattle coming out of it..I might need to get it fixed because I love the look of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah you got to love the sea chief I want one for some time I have missed a couple on the bay I think if you was to try to swap the metal spacer first to see if that stops it first before you try anything else but some watches rattle when they have the fly wheel that jag from the other day of mine rattles when it winder it self up 

but I have not seen one say duomatic before thou


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Afternoon all. We have been busy preparing for trim dive at work. This is where we dive the submarine for the first time. And because the navy loves to keep us entertained we have all been in early today to do some training. I had my SKX007 on today as I think this is going to be my next "at sea" watch.










Back in the house relaxing now


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah you got to love the sea chief I want one for some time I have missed a couple on the bay I think if you was to try to swap the metal spacer first to see if that stops it first before you try anything else but some watches rattle when they have the fly wheel that jag from the other day of mine rattles when it winder it self up
> 
> but I have not seen one say duomatic before thou


What is duomatic?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What is duomatic?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


you got me ? 

Duomatic principle

 Resource type: Practice note 
 Status: Maintained 
 Jurisdiction: United Kingdom 
A note considering the scope, application and limitations of the common law principle of shareholder decision-making by informal unanimous consent (commonly referred to as the _Duomatic _principle).

nah I don't think it's that haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you got me ?
> 
> Duomatic principle
> 
> ...


Haha nor do I

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha nor do I
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I think they mean It's automatic or hand winder = duomatic ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> If you're getting upset about the jazzy getting dusty, I'll mind it for you shaggy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It's a bit of a looker isn't it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think they mean It's automatic or hand winder = duomatic ?


Ok yeah it seems to wind too lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Interesting read on the history of watches

BBC News - A Point of View: How the world's first smartwatch was built


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol well that surprised me I thought I would get that for under £15 went way out of my price range crazy I hope they read It properly as they was non-working lol 

Joblot Vintage Mechanical Watches Timex divers Medana Damas Boktok Roc Tara | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well finished playing around with the archie what do you think ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Interesting read on the history of watches
> 
> BBC News - A Point of View: How the world's first smartwatch was built


Interesting point he made right at the end..watches created to help navigate and explore and the iWatch make us more inward to ourself?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well finished playing around with the archie what do you think ?


A nice tan strap on that will set it off lovely mate

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> A nice tan strap on that will set it off lovely mate
> 
> chico


give me 5 minutes 
ant got one the right size


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> give me 5 minutes


How did i know you would say that!! lol

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I cant beleive Sky they now want more money for Hd movies I now think thats the final straw they already get 94 quid and I dont have sports


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I cant beleive Sky they now want more money for Hd movies I now think thats the final straw they already get 94 quid and I dont have sports


I got rid of most of my sky package..Netflix for €7 a month is far better than the movie package sky give you and lots of the movies are HD on there too

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> How did i know you would say that!! lol
> 
> chico


ok which one  1 for black 2 for brown


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> I cant beleive Sky they now want more money for Hd movies I now think thats the final straw they already get 94 quid and I dont have sports


If you've got a good Internet connection there are places to easily watch all the movies and sports you want without having to pay your whatever ridiculous it is a month to Sky...


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ok which one  1 for black 2 for brown


Brown for me


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> ok which one  1 for black 2 for brown


Brown for me

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> If you've got a good Internet connection


English version - "good" meaning "unlimited."



ShaggyDog said:


> there are places to easily watch all the movies and sports you want without having to pay your whatever ridiculous it is a month to Sky...


Is this a guessing game, or are you gonna give us any clues?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> English version - "good" meaning "unlimited."
> 
> Is this a guessing game, or are you gonna give us any clues?


A memory stick and a guy in work (wearing an eye patch) and I get all the latest releases. .watched edge of tomorrow in HD last night 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Brown for me
> 
> chico


lol e.m watches come in handed even if it's just for a strap


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> A memory stick and a guy in work (wearing an eye patch) and I get all the latest releases. .watched edge of tomorrow in HD last night
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That's exactly what i do mate download blue ray rips, stick them on a usb stick then watch them on my tv, perfect!! watched the new transformers last night

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If you've got a good Internet connection there are places to easily watch all the movies and sports you want without having to pay your whatever ridiculous it is a month to Sky...


I would not say it is great but I would need at least 3 boxes of whatever source I use wifi of course


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's exactly what i do mate download blue ray rips, stick them on a usb stick then watch them on my tv, perfect!! watched the new transformers last night
> 
> chico


I have that too..godzilla. need 4 speed oh and the inbetweeners 2..me and my son in stitches at that one yesterday..

Is funny. .my father in law is 79 and he rocks the memory sticks too. .Keeps asking me how the get the dvds into that little thing 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's a bit of a looker isn't it.


Never owned or been into square watches but that just looks fantastic, beautiful strap as well,

shaggy that's gotta be a keeper!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's exactly what i do mate download blue ray rips, stick them on a usb stick then watch them on my tv, perfect!! watched the new transformers last night
> 
> chico


same here ;-) without the USB, got my pc hooked up direct to the TV


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> same here ;-) without the USB, got my pc hooked up direct to the TV


my mate gives me a sky go code and i get sky on the laptop and hook it up to the tv as well, enjoyed the ryder cup thanks to this set up!!

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I got rid of most of my sky package..Netflix for €7 a month is far better than the movie package sky give you and lots of the movies are HD on there too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I use the American Netflix its much better


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Chico. It's a really nice watch to wear, it's one of those ones that straddles the line between sporty and dressy, modern and classic. The strap is a lovely colour isn't it. I've always been a massive fan of the Heuer Monaco but I could never envision buying a watch for that kind of money so this was a great alternative. I got it for a fantastic price as well, one of the big jewelery chains had an outlet store in which they had a lot of things reduced down to half their price and this just spoke to me. Hamilton make a really nice watch, they are a great value for money brand.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> English version - "good" meaning "unlimited."
> 
> Is this a guessing game, or are you gonna give us any clues?


check your pm chrono as there may or may not be some clues in there ...LOL


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I use the American Netflix its much better


I heard there's codes for getting the US Netflix?

Did the monster arrive yet bud?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got other nice watches I just don't get round to wearing, this is my Revue Thommen Airspeed Instrument.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey dall how's thing mate


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thanks Chico. It's a really nice watch to wear, it's one of those ones that straddles the line between sporty and dressy, modern and classic. The strap is a lovely colour isn't it. I've always been a massive fan of the Heuer Monaco but I could never envision buying a watch for that kind of money so this was a great alternative. I got it for a fantastic price as well, one of the big jewelery chains had an outlet store in which they had a lot of things reduced down to half their price and this just spoke to me. Hamilton make a really nice watch, they are a great value for money brand.


It's defo a timeless style very monaco esque, which can only be a good thing! hamilton is a brand i have been looking at alot more these days, i really like their pilot/chrono watches, although a bit out of my budget at this moment in time, defo a beauty shaggy

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

A couple of now tv boxes should do the trick And net flix


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> A memory stick and a guy in *work*


I don't understand this "work" word. What does "work" mean? Doesn't compute.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I don't understand this "work" word. What does "work" mean? Doesn't compute.


Lol it's the place where I work? Where I earn my living. .where I'm off to in the morning and where I'm likely to stay working until they sack me for not working 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I heard there's codes for getting the US Netflix?
> 
> Did the monster arrive yet bud?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeh its the dns codes, what do you use to watch it?

No sign of it yet but it was only posted on monday and theres no tracking


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Yeh its the dns codes, what do you use to watch it?
> 
> No sign of it yet but it was only posted on monday and theres no tracking


Play station 3..whistle ...oh and a Wii up stairs

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I sent you the code there mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I sent you the code there mate


Seen that. .nice one bud..

go ra maith agat 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Seen that. .nice one bud..
> 
> go ra maith agat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


hey pep 

chay' ghot tu'lu'. mej bit tlhIngan


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I can refer anyone interested to a site with a free trial of us netflix codes for a week.


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey dall how's thing mate


Hi bud , things are ......how can I put it ... "interesting " I think is the best way to describe it at the moment LOL .

Gotta say I love what you did with the Archive / Pizza dont have the guts to do it myself as I tend to be VERY accident prone ...( the scratches on my week old Archive can attest to that lol .)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Hi bud , things are ......how can I put it ... "interesting " I think is the best way to describe it at the moment LOL .
> 
> Gotta say I love what you did with the Archive / Pizza dont have the guts to do it myself as I tend to be VERY accident prone ...( the scratches on my week old Archive can attest to that lol .)


Well I say go for it were do you think I get all my spare case from it's my fail frakenstien monster lol one of the reasons I was buying the e.m was a cheap way to experiment that and joblots of fault watches of the bay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Doing the transport office job tonight. Not a bad number, sat on my ar$e answering the phone and watching iplayer on the computer. Still wearing the SAYTOKO, I can't seem to take it off 









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I have notice something weird with the new archives the silver ones I think have a lume dial were the pvd case one's don't it could be the other way round lol because one of the two new dials has got quite a decent lume on it but the other narda and I have had a torch sitting on it's crystal for like an hour now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it going to be a Guanyin day guys/girls have a lovely day whatever you are doing


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have notice something weird with the new archives the silver ones I think have a lume dial were the pvd case one's don't it could be the other way round lol because one of the two new dials has got quite a decent lume on it but the other narda and I have had a torch sitting on it's crystal for like an hour now


it could be a random thing, my chrome one deffo has no lume, well not on the dial anyway lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it could be a random thing, my chrome one deffo has no lume, well not on the dial anyway lol


 I was wondering if the sub case crystal might be to thick to charge the lume ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was wondering if the sub case crystal might be to thick to charge the lume ?


sub? I thought we were talking about the Archive? or am I confused again lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Bagel for breakfast for me today


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

not thought what watch to wear today bank holiday up here think I will go with the casoki for a while


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> sub? I thought we were talking about the Archive? or am I confused again lol


 does this help explain it 
doh put the wrong one up that was half way thro here's the finished one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> does this help explain it


ah yes it does now lol. I can't see the thickness being an issue tho. there are some mega thick crystals out there for deep sea stuff and I'm assuming their lume works ok. I'm guessing it's more of a cheap tack sort of thing lol ;-)

p.s. I like how the hour hand makes the name look like Archie! ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ah yes it does now lol. I can't see the thickness being an issue tho. there are some mega thick crystals out there for deep sea stuff and I'm assuming their lume works ok. I'm guessing it's more of a cheap tack sort of thing lol ;-)
> 
> p.s. I like how the hour hand makes the name look like Archie! ;-)


lol good eye's no one notice it last night I try to do it again this morning but just miss it lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I was starting to get excited about it being the Egyptian navy this week, but it's another froggie isn't it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I was starting to get excited about it being the Egyptian navy this week, but it's another froggie isn't it?


 I thought it was the unmentionables this week ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Now wearing the Amida wind it last night and keeping great time







Better photo


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I was starting to get excited about it being the Egyptian navy this week, but it's another froggie isn't it?


French navy








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

That looks very much like the kids Timex I got........ when I was a kid.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> French navy
> View attachment 1650547
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Oh please, enough already. Simply producing the same watch time after time with a different coloured face does not make a collection....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> Oh please, enough already. Simply producing the same watch time after time with a different coloured face does not make a collection....


That's something I thought right at the start of this collection, would they actually be able to produce 80 watches without them just repeating themselves with very minor variations?

I wonder though how many people have actually followed this collection through and bought every issue so far, any of you guys here? I'd love to see the sales figures each month. I'm struggling to see where they are going to find the next 50 or 60 models from. I know they haven't touched on any Seiko divers yet but there can't be too much stuff left that will genuinely be new to the collection and not just a variation on a model that's gone before.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Greed. 10 or 12 nice watches would have been a great collection. They started scraping the barrel before issue 10! 

Incidentally EM sent me a survey the other day, but it wouldn't work for me. Anyone else get it?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's something I thought right at the start of this collection, would they actually be able to produce 80 watches without them just repeating themselves with very minor variations?
> 
> I wonder though how many people have actually followed this collection through and bought every issue so far, any of you guys here? I'd love to see the sales figures each month. I'm struggling to see where they are going to find the next 50 or 60 models from. I know they haven't touched on any Seiko divers yet but there can't be too much stuff left that will genuinely be new to the collection and not just a variation on a model that's gone before.


I accept the view that a lot of military watches will be similar, to meet a spec at the lowest price, but there are unique characteristics. If EM start omitting those, the whole reason for the collection is lost.

For me, a clear example is the Putin and the Gagarin. Putin, I think all will agree is a fair facsimile of a Kommandirske. But the Gagarin is a poor joke. No distinguishing features, as the police would say.

The diver watches is bizarrely where EM have almost succeeded, I think everyone to date has been matched to it's inspiration. Apart from the Ozzie special, which to me is an SKX007 homage.

Still looking forward to the Yankee diver myself.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> Still looking forward to the Yankee diver myself.


The Yankee Diver is going to be what makes or breaks EM, imo. It's such an iconic - and distinct - watch that they will feck that up at their peril.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> The Yankee Diver is going to be what makes or breaks EM, imo. It's such an iconic - and distinct - watch that they will feck that up at their peril.


Anyone got s picture of the Yankee diver ? Oh and afternoon everyone I've just woke up so I've not decided what to wear yet but its probably going to be the SAYTOKO again !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ah yes it does now lol. I can't see the thickness being an issue tho. there are some mega thick crystals out there for deep sea stuff and I'm assuming their lume works ok. I'm guessing it's more of a cheap tack sort of thing lol ;-)
> 
> p.s. I like how the hour hand makes the name look like Archie! ;-)


 it's fairly thick mate see


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anyone got s picture of the Yankee diver ? Oh and afternoon everyone I've just woke up so I've not decided what to wear yet but its probably going to be the SAYTOKO again !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 here you go mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The special diver braceket didn't survive my attempts at adjusting it, so I have treated it to a Seiko rubber strap. I think it looks great, just a shame I had to adjust the sprint bars as there is so little clearance between the lugs of this thing...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> here you go mate


It's fairly close. Although it does sorta look like someone chucked it into a chrome plating plant, repeatedly.

This is what it should look like:










Scouring pads at the ready, lads.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's fairly close. Although it does sorta look like someone chucked it into a chrome plating plant, repeatedly.
> 
> This is what it should look like:
> 
> ...


yeah it's starting to not look so good the more I look at it  bit shiny and I bet it's a fixed bezel  and I'm sure that's the subby dial ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> yeah it's starting to not look so good the more I look at it  bit shiny and I bet it's a fixed bezel  and I'm sure that's the subby dial ?


Actually, EM have surprised me. Where I really expected them to feck it up was on the hexagonal case, which is why the UDT is so unique. I had thought EM would do a round case as it's cheaper.
Pleasantly surprised to find they've actually done the hex case, but they've gone overboard on the chrome. No big deal, a few minutes with a scourer.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Actually, EM have surprised me. Where I really expected them to feck it up was on the hexagonal case, which is why the UDT is so unique. I had thought EM would do a round case as it's cheaper.
> Pleasantly surprised to find they've actually done the hex case, but they've gone overboard on the chrome. No big deal, a few minutes with a scourer.


I better be careful I gave the last one a good scourer and now It's wonky lol I went a bit mad on a scratch lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Actually, EM have surprised me. Where I really expected them to feck it up was on the hexagonal case, which is why the UDT is so unique. I had thought EM would do a round case as it's cheaper.
> Pleasantly surprised to find they've actually done the hex case, but they've gone overboard on the chrome. No big deal, a few minutes with a scourer.


...and you'll have a copper case! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I better be careful I gave the last one a good scourer and now It's wonky lol I went a bit mad on a scratch lol


Where is Wonky?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Where is Wonky?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 lol I think it was with chico I might suggest he post it on to someone else now as it's been months he has had it now


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Not sure if I saw this on here or not but I thought I'd try a leather strap on my Ray and it really suits it!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Not sure if I saw this on here or not but I thought I'd try a leather strap on my Ray and it really suits it!


it amazing how much different a watch can look with a change of strap


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Some of my smaller dialed watches..so much inspiration from this aul thread 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Some of my smaller dialed watches..so much inspiration from this aul thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the sea cheif is the crowning glory in that selection


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah the sea cheif is the crowning glory in that selection


I love them all..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's fairly close. Although it does sorta look like someone chucked it into a chrome plating plant, repeatedly.
> 
> This is what it should look like:
> 
> ...


Oooh, is that yours chrono?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Oooh, is that yours chrono?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


If the bezel turned I would buy it and change the hands, the em that is.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> Oooh, is that yours chrono?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


No, just a google shot. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well I think I got a bargain there!!









BARBOS STINGRAY AUTOMATIK EDELSTAHL TAUCHER WASSERDICHT 500m/50ATM HERREN NEU | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I think I got a bargain there!!
> 
> View attachment 1651007
> 
> ...


Well done Sharky. That's a lot of watch for the money, it's a stunner and an automatic too ! I bet it would look lovely on a mesh lol ! 
Make sure you post plenty of pictures when you get it mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I think I got a bargain there!!
> 
> View attachment 1651025
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, That looks like a helluva lot of watch for the money, look forward to the pics!!

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I think I got a bargain there!!
> 
> View attachment 1651025
> 
> ...


I should say so. 135 pounds on Amazon, and you got it for 91 euros. Result!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I think I got a bargain there!!
> 
> View attachment 1651025
> 
> ...


Nice. 

Pics when it arrives please


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Nice.
> 
> Pics when it arrives please


definitely ;-) , I wonder how long it takes from Germany? hopefully not as long as china lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> definitely ;-) , I wonder how long it takes from Germany? hopefully not as long as china lol


And no worries about customs charges or delays for checks.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yes no maybe ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yes no maybe ?


Defo but i prefer the cream dial, although if i was in the market for a bauhaus style i really like the junkers variants

Amazon.co.uk: junkers bauhaus: Watches

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Definite yes.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo but i prefer the cream dial, although if i was in the market for a bauhaus style i really like the junkers variants
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: junkers bauhaus: Watches
> 
> chico


yeah the black one shouted out to me until I saw the price lol well that's to be confirmed but it will be to steep I just know lol talk of 500-600 I don't know if that was dollars or euros but a lot of money for a lovely watch 

yeah and I got an eye out for a second hand junker as well


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes no maybe ?


Oh yes definitely 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nope 2.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Almost there.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nearly there.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nearly there.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

So close.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Come to papa. Yes, snatched a 000 post from right under Is's nose.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I think I got a bargain there!!
> 
> View attachment 1651025
> 
> ...


Wow thats some serious water resistance


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Come to papa. Yes, snatched a 000 post from right under Is's nose.


The lad on the other side of the office is looking at me as if I'm mad as I laugh my ar$e off at that 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I was asleep till the smoke alarm decided that 4am would be a good time to tell us the battery needs replacing..,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well I was asleep till the smoke alarm decided that 4am would be a good time to tell us the battery needs replacing..,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the night breed Mike !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Come to papa. Yes, snatched a 000 post from right under Is's nose.


well everyone's got to sleep hmmmm :-s it being like snag at half two in the morning hmmmm  well I still got the most:-d


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

right so I was a little bored so thought I'd do a tally of all the 000's post snatches!!! I think we all know who the leader is so far lol

1. ITMW - 9
2. Smeagal - 4
3. Sharky - 3
4. Watchsmeller - 1
4. Blanchy - 1
4. Chico - 1
4. Theoldwoman - 1
4. Fox Covert - 1
4. Richmondmike - 1
4. Pepperami - 1
4. Chrono - 1


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> right so I was a little bored so thought I'd do a tally of all the 000's post snatches!!! I think we all know who the leader is so far lol
> 
> 1. ITMW - 9
> 2. Smeagal - 4
> ...


yay I winning lol it comes as a complete surprise hmmm. I'm honour and I have this little speech written etc .etc. haha 

p.s I wonder were old foxy is ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> right so I was a little bored so thought I'd do a tally of all the 000's post snatches!!! I think we all know who the leader is so far lol
> 
> 1. ITMW - 9
> 2. Smeagal - 4
> ...


I got 1 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all, PR today









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

seen this sharky now this one not bad 










https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zelos/zelos-chroma-minimalist-automatic-watch


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning folks ....

Decisions...decisions decisions....



which one to wear today ....

my brain hurtz !!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Out to Clydebank shopping 🏬 I hate it been to hospital this morning wearing my sterile sub having a latte and danish apple and that's my breakfast


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

stands up hmm well yes hi well name is ismy and I think I have a problem


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> stands up hmm well yes hi well name is ismy and I think I have a problem


That's so very sad 

You don't seem to have one on a black strap 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> That's so very sad
> 
> You don't seem to have one on a black strap
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


well I did but the tan strap won the choice


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> stands up hmm well yes hi well name is ismy and I think I have a problem


Hmmm, you appear to have bought the same watch over and over again with just some slight variations. I think that definitely counts as a problem. But don't worry, it can be fixed...


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hmmm, you appear to have bought the same watch over and over again with just some slight variations. I think that definitely counts as a problem. But don't worry, it can be fixed...


Slight variations on a theme? I thought that was the whole idea of the Eaglemoss way!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> Slight variations on a theme? I thought that was the whole idea of the Eaglemoss way!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Indeed it is.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Slight variations on a theme? I thought that was the whole idea of the Eaglemoss way!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


hey churchy how's the times going I ant seen one around.. since I have even look on some of the Russian bays and Russian site's  got any pics


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey churchy how's the times going I ant seen one around.. since I have even look on some of the Russian bays and Russian site's  got any pics


It was a little temperamental at first, running a bit unevenly, kept it wound for a few weeks and it runs nicely now.
Got him a nice Black Flieger strap and gets a fair amount of wear.








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> It was a little temperamental at first, running a bit unevenly, kept it wound for a few weeks and it runs nicely now.
> Got him a nice Black Flieger strap and gets a fair amount of wear.
> View attachment 1651673
> 
> ...


yeah I kinda like that one from the start


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> seen this sharky now this one not bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I entered the giveaway for the cream dial version, fingers crossed!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> stands up hmm well yes hi well name is ismy and I think I have a problem


I think it's time for you to get yourself a nice mechanical pam homage cause you defo have a problem!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I entered the giveaway for the cream dial version, fingers crossed!!
> 
> chico


worth a shot ant It. I was thinking about it to


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> worth a shot ant It. I was thinking about it to


Defo mate, you need to be init to win it!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think it's time for you to get yourself a nice mechanical pam homage cause you defo have a problem!! lol
> 
> chico


 I have missed out on four on the bay and one from ads. so I am in the process of making my own I have the case sorted I have the movement cover I am just sourcing the dial and hands


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I have missed out on four on the bay and one from ads. so I am in the process of making my own I have the case sorted I have the movement cover I am just sourcing the dial and hands


Cool, is it the case i sent you?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo mate, you need to be init to win it!!
> 
> chico


can you p. me the link I can't remember were it was ? was it on the kick-starter or one of the three threads about them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cool, is it the case i sent you?
> 
> chico


possible I have your one and a another one your one I need one of the screw and pin set for one of the lug if I remember right  but I might use that dial but I have held back as I would have to cover it for pics


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> can you p. me the link I can't remember were it was ? was it on the kick-starter or one of the three threads about them


You just post in the thread what version you would like and thats you entered!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You just post in the thread what version you would like and thats you entered!
> 
> chico


done


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here's the cases and movement I have had to partly hide the movement


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd defo go for a sterile superlume dial mate, would look great, i didn't like the gmt dial that was in the case

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'd defo go for a sterile superlume dial mate, would look great, i didn't like the gmt dial that was in the case
> 
> chico


I kinda like the dial but it would be a bloody nuisance to keep photo-shopping the pics because of the name


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I kinda like the dial but it would be a bloody nuisance to keep photo-shopping the pics because of the name


Exactly mate, thats why i would defo get rid of it

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Exactly mate, thats why i would defo get rid of it
> 
> chico


I was hoping issue 18 dial could have been an option but I got a feeling with the lume and the pin placement this might not be the case but I will grab one or two for the dial thou so should find out then


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. Just making a coffee and wearing the trench watch. She's a temperamental old sod and I only dare wear her in the house. 









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Afternoon everyone. Just making a coffee and wearing the trench watch. She's a temperamental old sod and I only dare wear her in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah still a looker comparing her age haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah still a looker comparing her age haha


She's a lovely old bird ain't she ?!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> She's a lovely old bird ain't she ?!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 lol she's the jane Seymour of the watch world lol  still fit


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol she's the jane Seymour of the watch world lol  still fit


LOL ! I always had a bit of a thing for Jenny Agutter especially in Loguns Run  she must be knocking on a bit now as well !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL ! I always had a bit of a thing for Jenny Agutter especially in Loguns Run  she must be knocking on a bit now as well !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 yeah she had me from logans run onwards an I liked her in the eagle has landed


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL ! I always had a bit of a thing for Jenny Agutter especially in Loguns Run  she must be knocking on a bit now as well !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


She was in 'American werewolf in London' the nurse?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> She was in 'American werewolf in London' the nurse?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 Oh god yeah forgot that one ! Just been on IMDb, she's 62 ! And yes I still would 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> She was in 'American werewolf in London' the nurse?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 hell yeah I think the term hello nurse came from that 

and a nerd fact for you she was the doctor in psirens episode of red dwarf


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Oh god yeah forgot that one ! Just been on IMDb, she's 62 ! And yes I still would
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Did you see Jennifer Lopez new video..booty. We were watching in the control room in work today and I've never seen the lads as quiet..she's knocking on too 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you see Jennifer Lopez new video..booty. We were watching in the control room in work today and I've never seen the lads as quiet..she's knocking on too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


well I must be knocking on then lol she about six years older then me haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I must be knocking on then lol she about six years older then me haha


Watch the video lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Watch the video lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Just watched it, I'd go with Jenny from the block but I'd be thinking of Jenny from the run, she's got more class 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Watch the video lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


not my thing lol her shaking her fat a round I would rather have a nice cup of tea


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just watched it, I'd go with Jenny from the block but I'd be thinking of Jenny from the run, she's got more class
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Great play on words there mate..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

to be honest the older birds was the best I absolutely loved audrey Hepburn .. grace Kelly ... Catherine hepburn ...lauren bacall ... viven leigh..bridget Bardot just to name a handful


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have missed out on four on the bay and one from ads. so I am in the process of making my own I have the case sorted I have the movement cover I am just sourcing the dial and hands


Either of these any good? No seconds hands I'm afraid. Gone to the Hoover by now
Rose gold orange or Bronze green








Add pic!
Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Either of these any good? No seconds hands I'm afraid. Gone to the Hoover by now
> Rose gold orange or Bronze green
> 
> 
> ...


could be I would not say no lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ITMW. .did you see all the watches that guy hexicon is selling on adverts? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

these was going to be the one's I was going to use but I am not sure they will fit ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ITMW. .did you see all the watches that guy hexicon is selling on adverts?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yes it was a bit weird was looking at a cccp raketa I was offering on but it got pulled ?  I do have a spare fly wheel if you have the size I think it is


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Oh god yeah forgot that one ! Just been on IMDb, she's 62 ! And yes I still would
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Jenny was in that Aussie film, Walkabout I think, stunner.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest the older birds was the best I absolutely loved audrey Hepburn .. grace Kelly ... Catherine hepburn ...lauren bacall ... viven leigh..bridget Bardot just to name a handful


Bridget Bardot in Doctor at Sea.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes it was a bit weird was looking at a cccp raketa I was offering on but it got pulled ?  I do have a spare fly wheel if you have the size I think it is


Thanks mate..its running perfectly. .I'm winding it and the rattle is kinda adding to the charm. .love this watch.

I expect he's selling on other sites as he has ar more listed as sold than his feedback would suggest. .I wonder where he's getting them?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Jenny was in that Aussie film, Walkabout I think, stunner.


 yeah she was she was 19 at the time and she has been in both of the railway children films once as lucy I think it was and then mother


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Bridget Bardot in Doctor at Sea.


Jane Fonda in baberella 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Bridget Bardot in Doctor at Sea.


yeah she play Helen .. I was think more the rum runner or viva maria ... which one is it she dances in the bar is that... and god created women ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Jane Fonda in baberella
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah fonda was hottie to love her in nine to five with old dolly


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Thanks mate..its running perfectly. .I'm winding it and the rattle is kinda adding to the charm. .love this watch.
> 
> I expect he's selling on other sites as he has ar more listed as sold than his feedback would suggest. .I wonder where he's getting them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 hmmm yes but I think he is over changing on some the Russian one's seem over priced but saying that they always' do on the ads site


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and I can't believe I forgot Helen Mirren total babe in age of consent and I would still when she was in red lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and I can't believe I forgot Helen Mirren total babe in age of consent and I would still when she was in red lol


Dont forget Red 2 Just watched Burn after reading again brill


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Dont forget Red 2 Just watched Burn after reading again brill


yeah I will be watching two tonite


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well looks like my pocket watch conversion is on hold I was bidding on a sekonda side winder pocket watch but I was outbid


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Won this £19.13 plus £8 postage from Ukraine what do you think put in the wrong back photo


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Won this £19.13 plus £8 postage from Ukraine what do you think put in the wrong back photo


That's a beauty smeagal! Nice catch

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's a beauty smeagal! Nice catch
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 This is the rear end


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Won this £19.13 plus £8 postage from Ukraine what do you think put in the wrong back photo


I was looking at that the back looks ok it was the hands that seem wrong to me lol I was going to bid but when it went past £15 I thought nah let it go but still worth it mate why do you think there is something wrong with the back if so I will take a closer look


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> This is the rear end


the only thing I can see is that the third cog maybe a replacement as there are no stars on it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the back l put the rear of the kienzle by mistake


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I would say on closer look it has been re-cased here are some original pics for that sort of watch


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Won this £19.13 plus £8 postage from Ukraine what do you think put in the wrong back photo


That's nice Smeagal mate. I wonder if the hands from the Lufty would fit it ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Right, Me and the SAYTOKO are off to stafford in a sprinter, c u all later









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe but I still think it ok for the price


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Nothing wrong with the back l put the rear of the kienzle by mistake


 to be honest I was looking at the bay listing lol no really paying much attention to what you had put up lol  it seems to have the right hands after all I would have thought they would have been a bit bigger and lumed


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> That's nice Smeagal mate. I wonder if the hands from the Lufty would fit it ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


The less l touch the better bent or lost hands you know what l mean


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Maybe but I still think it ok for the price


 course it is mate good bit of history I want one but I got £15 quid as the price ticket set in my head lol so can't won't lol go above it. but I have seem them go for £25 to £35 so you ant done bad at all mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here's some info for you mate on the zim 


ZIM's History:

Initially instrument-making enterprise the Samara pipe factory was created under the imperial decree for manufacture of defensive technics and an ammunition. Construction has begun in May, 1909. And 14 (on new style 27) September solemn opening a factory took place. It was the present holiday - with military parade and set of eminent visitors. Were both the governor, and military representatives, and the largest industrialists of city.
The factory has begun work. And in some years it has appeared it is simply necessary for the country: Russia has entered the First World War. Production of the enterprise has gone directly on front. Then it was necessary to go through two revolutions, civil... In 1921 Samara pipe has risen. The drought of 1920 has caused famine in the country. Besides the factory has appeared absolutely ruined. The administration together with white army has hastily left city, the equipment has been dismantled, stocks of metals and tools are taken out... It seemed, the history of a factory is ended.
But in 1923 enterprise revives. And then to it Alexander Aleksandrovich Maslennikov's name is appropriated. Together with all country of Winters lifted economy of the young Soviet country. The factory can be proud of successes of the first five-years periods by the right. In 30th years the enterprise starts to master peace production. The first in this number became the well-known watch of "ZIM.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

It says podeba l think


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It says podeba l think


 it's a zim watch with a podeba movement 

The first time "Pobeda" had been manufactured only at the 1st Moscow Watch Factory (1947-1953). Then it started producing more modern watches and displaced "Pobeda" to other factories. There were "Vostok", the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory, ZIM (Zavod Imeni Maslenikova - a watch factory in Samara) and "Raketa". Every manufacture had some changes with the movement. Vostok added calendar and two cap jewels to escape wheel, besides it began producing movements with Incabloc protection. "Raketa" started later, I'd never met "Raketas" with a calendar, but they added to the original movement a central jewel. ZIM produced the cheapest variant of base movement.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

It's book reading time back to work 😞 in the morning


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It's book reading time back to work  in the morning


 yeah good nite mate I hope the watch get's to you quick I would like to know how long it takes from there


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I will 😊 keep track cheers good night


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *PamPamPam*
> 
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, for those who were unaware: PayPal's TOS has changed, along with some other things, and now you can request your money back if product doesnt arrive or is damaged or different than described
> ****180 DAYS AFTER PAYMENT****


Currently Paypal is still showing *45 days from payment date*. https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/first-dispute



> 13.5 How do I resolve my problem?
> 
> Try to resolve your problem directly with the Payment Recipient
> 
> ...


https://www.paypal.com/gb/webapps/mp...agreement-full

*I'm not sure if that's a recent change, but in any event it's only for UK residents. Personally, I'm sticking to the 45 days regardless. *


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Woke up early wearing this today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

question if you are buying something second hand from the states would you still be tax on it ?  it was say £11.50


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> question if you are buying something second hand from the states would you still be tax on it ?  it was say £11.50


I would have thought so mate

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Woke up early wearing this today


morning mate. go some decent lume on that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I would have thought so mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


morning mate what would it be ? 
that's why it puts me of buying from America not knowing what you will final pay lol .. I saw one that's was a buy me now at £13 and postage charge of £27 crazy


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> morning mate what would it be ?
> that's why it puts me of buying from America not knowing what you will final pay lol .. I saw one that's was a buy me now at £13 and postage charge of £27 crazy


Morning lad.
To be honest I've no idea how much customs charge and it all depends if they find it or not. I bought a parnis uboat flightdeck homage a couple of years back from Florida (it's since broken btw) and it got through without any charges so it's just a case of the luck of the draw. And yes U.S. Postal charges are ridiculous.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning lad.
> To be honest I've no idea how much customs charge and it all depends if they find it or not. I bought a parnis uboat flightdeck homage a couple of years back from Florida (it's since broken btw) and it got through without any charges so it's just a case of the luck of the draw. And yes U.S. Postal charges are ridiculous.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol do you want me to complete break it for you worse case I might fix it  I think I will have to risk the eastern block country's  you don't get tax there ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> question if you are buying something second hand from the states would you still be tax on it ?  it was say £11.50


morning guys, I'm pretty sure you only pay import VAT if the item is declared over £15, anything under that price should get through without a charge


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> morning guys, I'm pretty sure you only pay import VAT if the item is declared over £15, anything under that price should get through without a charge


sound good because it is £11.50 with the post I bought this for £7.10 then their was a postal charge of £4.31 which I though was really good as I had seen some silly prices for post as I have said


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> stands up hmm well yes hi well name is ismy and I think I have a problem


Are they all original straps on your Archies?
If not any recommendations? Am after a softish tan leather to replace standard black.
Did you swap the buckles?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Are they all original straps on your Archies?
> If not any recommendations? Am after a softish tan leather to replace standard black.
> Did you swap the buckles?


some are the first two archies with the crown guard are as I got them . the others I swapped the dial and straps over on the two new archies with the two modified pizza's and for my watch as I'm calling it the subhive... haha that has the case from an old submarine watch the dial and movement from the archie and the strap from a mwc issue 9  hope that helps with the new lug design I found the buckle un-comfortably so I used a pizza strap .. that was the only watch they got complete right in my opinion it went straight on with no messing well ok I did take off the second hand but that was just personal choice


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks itmw.
Like it on black but still drawn to having it on tan,although may clash too much with wife's Pizza ...

In other news my Casio mdv106 has arrived from states - unbox pics to follow.
In more other news I have a first on page post .... Yay


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

1st photos day. Got yours done yet?









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Thanks itmw.
> Like it on black but still drawn to having it on tan,although may clash too much with wife's Pizza ...


 I personal think the pizza dial is better then the archive dial but of course that just my personal taste  I just find the size and the shape fit's me  and the slight difference keeps it fresh and still gives me choice at the same time


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> 1st photos day. Got yours done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hah beat you to it with my five a couple of hour's ago on the wruw thread .. I'm surprise not more of us off here post pics on it  it makes a change from seeing all the monster on it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> 1st photos day. Got yours done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yip









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yip
> 
> View attachment 1652836
> 
> ...


I saw it this morning mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> In more other news I have a first on page post .... Yay


 why don't you have a go of making a look what I got in the post thread


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh it's the 1st.... I had better change the dates on my Quartzes.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

My first "proper" repair.
My wife wore this to a Spa Day.
Remember, basic water resistance does not protect against Hot Salt Water








New movement and stem.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh it's the 1st.... I had better change the dates on my Quartzes.


I've just done the same


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> My first "proper" repair.
> My wife wore this to a Spa Day.
> Remember, basic water resistance does not protect against Hot Salt Water
> 
> ...


well done mate fun ant it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Thanks itmw.
> Like it on black but still drawn to having it on tan,although may clash too much with wife's Pizza ...
> 
> In other news my Casio mdv106 has arrived from states - unbox pics to follow.
> In more other news I have a first on page post .... Yay


just seen some straps they have some lovely pan related items too take a look 

ENZO Calf Leather Watch Strap Brown Double Stitched Handmade 20/22/24mm New UK | eBay

Genuine Leather Watch Strap Cowboy Rouille Stripe Handmade 24mm New UK | eBay

and there shop 

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/lmwatches/


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. My damn feet have kept me awake most of the day, twitching and dancing about on their own accord whilst I was trying to sleep. I swear to god they're possessed by Michael Flatley ! So I'm using the wife's girley foot spa but I promise I'll do something butch afterwards to make up for it, maybe hammer some nails in something 
Wearing the casio world time I got from shaggy, if I'm honest it's really growing on me.









Yes those are my horrible trotters in the background...........enjoy !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Got some good news today. .I'm joining a band..they're called 999 mega bytes!

We're just waiting for our 1st gig 😁


Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Got some good news today. .I'm joining a band..they're called 999 mega bytes!
> 
> We're just waiting for our 1st gig
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Oh dear 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


It's bad isn't it lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Got some good news today. .I'm joining a band..they're called 999 mega bytes!
> 
> We're just waiting for our 1st gig 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


hmmmm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> 1st photos day. Got yours done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I done mine at six this morning although I was tired


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got the Kienzle lug fixed sent for spring bars and went into a watch shop under the helinmans umbrella looked out two leather straps one brown and the other tan both looked good then he told me they were £24.00 guess what no straps from there will try the net tomorrow. I got the two watches from 117 the Ginsbo and the Nino work to be done I think.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got the Kienzle lug fixed sent for spring bars and went into a watch shop under the helinmans umbrella looked out two leather straps one brown and the other tan both looked good then he told me they were £24.00 guess what no straps from there will try the net tomorrow. I got the two watches from 117 the Ginsbo and the Nino work to be done I think.


I can see what I got if you want mate


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello lads and ladies,had a regular check up witch my GP tdy got 1 week off from work,bad blood pressure flu like symptoms,and i was straight after work tired but superb,ns.Sporting panerai looking infantry in-025,worth 14.99with working date window and nice chunky leather strap,miracle.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Result rab! I had a red Post Office card on the mat when I got home tonight, can this be the Vostok scuba dude which was despatched from zenitar on 24Sept?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, I've just seen this Sekonda on Ebay. It's a clearly a Nighthawk homage and it's even got the inner semi circle GMT scale - but they forgot to include a GMT hand. Doh! And that pretend slide rule bezel/protractor :-d


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Result rab! I had a red Post Office card on the mat when I got home tonight, can this be the Vostok scuba dude which was despatched from zenitar on 24Sept?


Could very well be. .they seem to get to the UK quite quickly. .come to Ireland via scenic route. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can see what I got if you want mate


 16 mm strap is what I need will be checking the bay later


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

!7th oct onwards for the watch from Ukraine cant wait


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> 16 mm strap is what I need will be checking the bay later


 I'm might have a 16 mm knocking around I will check after extreme fishing with Robison green


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, I've just seen this Sekonda on Ebay. It's a clearly a Nighthawk homage and it's even got the inner semi circle GMT scale - but they forgot to include a GMT hand. Doh! And that pretend slide rule bezel/protractor :-d
> 
> View attachment 1653318


I'm really surprised at a company like sekonda doing such a blatant and shockingly bad homage like that!!

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I got three mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I got three mate


 I quite like the x stitching one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I quite like the x stitching one


I thought you might it came of a watch of about the same era and country as your one coming


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought you might it came of a watch of about the same era and country as your one coming


 Its the taste


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its the taste


 shall I stick it in the post in the morning ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you guys add your watches into your home insurance. .I'm just wondering if it's something to be considered. .despite their worth I'd hate to have to replace mine if they got stolen etc

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> shall I stick it in the post in the morning ?


 that would be great


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

microsft is a pain still cant get updates on my phone they still think I am with yahoo that was more than 10 years ago and I need a code from them I go to yahoo and they dont recognise my old email so no updates on phone


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Better late than never...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The long lost Invicta


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Do you guys add your watches into your home insurance. .I'm just wondering if it's something to be considered. .despite their worth I'd hate to have to replace mine if they got stolen etc
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


You should be covered up to £500 per item under your home insurance for jewellery. Anything over that and you might have to let them know


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

did you see it early we had 389 guest lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you see it early we had 389 guest lol


 must have missed them when i went for a bath


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Citizen watch going to wear it tomorrow


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Chico, if you think that Sekonda is bad then take a look at this...

















That's absolutely shameless.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Citizen watch going to wear it tomorrow


Citizen for me tomorrow as well


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chico, if you think that Sekonda is bad then take a look at this...
> 
> View attachment 1653454
> 
> ...


at least that has working slide rule etc unlike the sekonda lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> must have missed them when i went for a bath


 it was while we was talking about the 16 mm straps


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Do you guys add your watches into your home insurance. .I'm just wondering if it's something to be considered. .despite their worth I'd hate to have to replace mine if they got stolen etc
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Each policy is slightly different
Good contents insurance should cover individual items, i.e. Jewelry items, computers etc. up to a set value, which usually depends on the total insured value of the policy, but then there are clauses to do with collections. Be careful as there may be a limit on collections separate from regular items. 
The biggest problem is most people vastly underestimate the cost of replacing everything in their house.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it was while we was talking about the 16 mm straps


Sitting up on bed using the phone cant even get half the sky channels what a waste


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you see it early we had 389 guest lol


Somebody mentioned seconds and citizen in the same post. Bound to attract attention 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chico, if you think that Sekonda is bad then take a look at this...
> 
> View attachment 1653454
> 
> ...


Took the words right out my mouth, at least it has the GMT hands!!!



sharkyfisher said:


> at least that has working slide rule etc unlike the sekonda lol


If your Gonni do a homage, May as well do it right!! Lol

Chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it was while we was talking about the 16 mm straps


So the interest was nothing to do with watches then. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Each policy is slightly different
> Good contents insurance should cover individual items, i.e. Jewelry items, computers etc. up to a set value, which usually depends on the total insured value of the policy, but then there are clauses to do with collections. Be careful as there may be a limit on collections separate from regular items.
> The biggest problem is most people vastly underestimate the cost of replacing everything in their house.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I doubt an insurance company would belive I had 20 or more watches lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Somebody mentioned seconds and citizen in the same post. Bound to attract attention
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


when I snag this it was still rising lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I doubt an insurance company would belive I had 20 or more watches lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That's ok I had to explain I had over 400 boxed Lego Technic sets...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

But then again we shouldn't be surprised by that Invicta Nighthawk homage, they are well known for copying other company's affordable classics...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> But then again we shouldn't be surprised by that Invicta Nighthawk homage, they are well known for copying other company's affordable classics...
> 
> View attachment 1653475


Haha..that's amazing

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> That's ok I had to explain I had over 400 boxed Lego Technic sets...


:roll:


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Morning guys. Still with the Hammy today.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

So as a thank you for repairing her Seiko, Mrs Wife brings me home this.








Apparently I've been looking at watches with blue hands. 
Not what I would have chosen but she thought of me while in TKMax where she's usually quite distracted. How can I not like it?

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> So as a thank you for repairing her Seiko, Mrs Wife brings me home this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how the hell does that Tachymetre scale work when it isn't a chrono and only has the seconds on a small sub dial?

Answer - It doesn't. :-d It's not a bad looking watch at all mind, it's just that scale on it is a bit silly when it isn't actually usable, that's a little bug bear of mine.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all









Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


>


"What am I doing? There's an Archie on eBay for under £10 I'm keeping an eye on"

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> "What am I doing? There's an Archie on eBay for under £10 I'm keeping an eye on"
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 well good lucky mate are you going to swap it up or keep as is and I'm guessing it not from cool but that lad selling some off I saw them the other day


----------



## merlind100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Morning chaps. Not really looked in for a couple of weeks, what have I missed? Still mostly wearing the PRS-82


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

merlind100 said:


> Morning chaps. Not really looked in for a couple of weeks, what have I missed? Still mostly wearing the PRS-82


 not lot the system crashed for a day the new archie is out from cool and sekonda starting to make watches that look like next had done them


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well good lucky mate are you going to swap it up or keep as is and I'm guessing it not from cool but that lad selling some off I saw them the other day


Not me. The Man with the camera!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Not me. The Man with the camera!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 lol I like it


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> So how the hell does that Tachymetre scale work when it isn't a chrono and only has the seconds on a small sub dial?
> 
> Answer - It doesn't. :-d It's not a bad looking watch at all mind, it's just that scale on it is a bit silly when it isn't actually usable, that's a little bug bear of mine.


I agree with you, can't even remember ever using a Tachymeter in a real world scenario, but to have one that can't be used?
It's a problem with a few watches I have, apart from the obvious EM candidates.
The Soki Pilot has a GMT scale for no reason...







I'm sure there are other examples in the collection

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

No watch delivery as of yet but got me a new display case  









now I just need to decide how I'm going to split the watches up lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ok so what do you guys/girls think of this and we can leave out all the road runner jokes well ok maybe a couple would not hurt  it's been sitting in my watch-list for awhile ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ok so what do you guys/girls think of this and we can leave out all the road runner jokes well ok maybe a couple would not hurt  it's been sitting in my watch-list for awhile ?


I like the dial, case, red date. 
Shame about the bezel, it's probably too far gone to restore easily
The hands, although nice, don't seem quite right to me

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

How about leather/steel and nato's? Lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I like the dial, case, red date.
> Shame about the bezel, it's probably too far gone to restore easily
> The hands, although nice, don't seem quite right to me
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 it's from the 70's I thought that about the hands till I saw a Cauny dive watch with similar hands what would you pay ?

could not find cauncy but here's a cardinal with same hands


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's from the 70's I thought that about the hands till I saw a Cauny dive watch with similar hands what would you pay ?
> 
> could not find cauncy but here's a cardinal with same hands


It's not the hands. 
It's the hands combined with the hour marks on the dial. It makes it seem to be from two different watches. 
The cardinal has squared markers which don't clash with the hands.
I wouldn't be tempted to buy. I need to be able to see a good clean watch at the end and the bezel is too bad to clean and probably very hard to replace.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about leather/steel and nato's? Lol


Sweet collection you have there sharky, quick question, how does the SS sub homage compare in size to the PVD version? in know they are 40mm and 43mm but the SS looks bigger in your pic????? is there much of a difference?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> It's not the hands.
> It's the hands combined with the hour marks on the dial. It makes it seem to be from two different watches.
> The cardinal has squared markers which don't clash with the hands.
> I wouldn't be tempted to buy. I need to be able to see a good clean watch at the end and the bezel is too bad to clean and probably very hard to replace.
> ...


I can see what you mean to a degree I think the bezels a non issue to me it's showing it's 40 odd years of diving lol but the markers might have been repainted maybe they do seem to be a bit to long .. I think it can sit there a bit longer for now


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sweet collection you have there sharky, quick question, how does the SS sub homage compare in size to the PVD version? in know they are 40mm and 43mm but the SS looks bigger in your pic????? is there much of a difference?
> 
> chico


yes the ss does look bigger in the photo! maybe its a perspective thing, the pvd is 2mm wider and a whole 5mm longer from lug to lug!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> yes the ss does look bigger in the photo! maybe its a perspective thing, the pvd is 2mm wider and a whole 5mm longer from lug to lug!


Cheers sharky, thought it was the pic playing tricks!!

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> So as a thank you for repairing her Seiko, Mrs Wife brings me home this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really nice, bit of an IWC homage. Btw, they sell Invictas in our local TK maxx


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> No watch delivery as of yet but got me a new display case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I think I have the same one.










It soon filled up!!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> ok so what do you guys/girls think of this and we can leave out all the road runner jokes well ok maybe a couple would not hurt  it's been sitting in my watch-list for awhile ?


Meep meep.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ok so what do you guys/girls think of this and we can leave out all the road runner jokes well ok maybe a couple would not hurt  it's been sitting in my watch-list for awhile ?


I quite like that mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I quite like that mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I do but I don't know there something holding be back from making a bid I think they are asking to much on the site I am on you can haggle the price they wont necessarily take it but there is play on the whole it's a 70's dive watch I have seen one other which was in not so good a shape and I went for more . that said I'm still wavering .. as you like it what would you pay ? then I can see if I am being tight


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I do but I don't know there something holding be back from making a bid I think they are asking to much on the site I am on you can haggle the price they wont necessarily take it but there is play on the whole it's a 70's dive watch I have seen one other which was in not so good a shape and I went for more . that said I'm still wavering .. as you like it what would you pay ? then I can see if I am being tight


I'd have said somewhere close to the £40 mark ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

With all my latest purchases over the last 4 to 8 weeks some of my watches have been a little neglected of late, especially the '63 due to the fact that I won't wear it for work for fear of damaging it. So she had a bit of an airing today.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Was there a watch today? Anyone buy one?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Was there a watch today? Anyone buy one?


Did the scuba dude arrive?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'd have said somewhere close to the £40 mark ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah that's the amount I had in my head they wanted 100 euros for it I am tempted to offer a one time deal at 50 euros but what do you think ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Was there a watch today? Anyone buy one?


lol lots but nay a one of the mwc ones


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I got in from work and had a note saying I missed a delivery so I went straight to the post office hoping to get my monster.

Unfortunately it wasn't the monster 

These are still nice tho 









The crystal on both need to be polished and then I'll probably sell them on


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did the scuba dude arrive?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It's a 24 hour wait for collection from the local sorting office, I'll be there 7am tomorrow.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Well I got in from work and had a note saying I missed a delivery so I went straight to the post office hoping to get my monster.
> 
> Unfortunately it wasn't the monster
> 
> ...


You're lucky blanchy, god knows why but I have to wait until tomorrow to pick up mine. Does the postie take it home to try it or something?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> You're lucky blanchy, god knows why but I have to wait until tomorrow to pick up mine. Does the postie take it home to try it or something?


I was lucky that I got off work early today or I would have had to wait until Monday


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> You're lucky blanchy, god knows why but I have to wait until tomorrow to pick up mine. Does the postie take it home to try it or something?


lol you branching out mate one Russian and one Germany lol 

doh meant that for old blanchy


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that's the amount I had in my head they wanted 100 euros for it I am tempted to offer a one time deal at 50 euros but what do you think ?


What do I think of it?

Meep meep. That's what I think of it.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> You're lucky blanchy, god knows why but I have to wait until tomorrow to pick up mine. Does the postie take it home to try it or something?


My local sorting office used to say allow 48 hours b4 collecting!! now that is taking the p! they must be taking the parcels home lol now they've got new managers and it's next working day


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This one for tomorrow


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just won a citizen watch from India






£7.25


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening guys.









I finally told my wife that I've been collecting these. She was annoyed that I'd not told her. But it's all okay.

Lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Evening guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Stuart! Long time no see

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Indeed. Tapatalk was playing up over the last update and signed me out. I had to email watchuseek as it was claiming my password was incorrect. Also, told wife about watches. Lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Indeed. Tapatalk was playing up over the last update and signed me out. I had to email watchuseek as it was claiming my password was incorrect. Also, told wife about watches. Lol


They tell me confession is good for you. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Microsoft has now locked me out for a month no updates on my phone for me


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Just won a citizen watch from India £7.25


Nooo, it's a typo - you've won an Indian from Citizen..... lol


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Heres my current collection









This is the keep box









And the for sale box









I don't really have a theme yet so im trying not to buy too many watches.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't worry about a theme. Just buy whatever you like.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Don't worry about a theme. Just buy whatever you like.


I like so many lol thats the problem


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Heres my current collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's bottom second right ? next to the vossie


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what's bottom second right ? next to the vossie


Thats my zim


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats my zim


Every one should have a zim


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I really like it but with the monster incoming i need to flip a few


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I really like it but with the monster incoming i need to flip a few


 yeah I could imagine you would here's mine


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ands what's everyone's choice for today I think mines is the same as yesterday


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> ands what's everyone's choice for today I think mines is the same as yesterday


Morning all, feels like a SSC day


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning, got my first GMT incoming so might have to move on some more EM watches and maybe even the Parnis or the Jaragar Monaco. Today, Seiko. I love this watch!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Morning all, feels like a SSC day


great close up ;-) , I tried taking a B&W photo with my phone yesterday after seeing yours as they can look quite dramatic. I ended up with about 30 out of focus shots and nothing usable, swapped it to colour and the phone can focus no problems lol










to be honest I can't find a B&W setting, this is using the tint setting lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Today's watch is this!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Today's watch is this!


morning mate glad to see ya are back


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> great close up ;-) , I tried taking a B&W photo with my phone yesterday after seeing yours as they can look quite dramatic. I ended up with about 30 out of focus shots and nothing usable, swapped it to colour and the phone can focus no problems lol
> to be honest I can't find a B&W setting, this is using the tint setting lol


I actually stole that close up from google images mate!! I use photoshop for my photo effects as my samsung galaxy phone takes good pics but you don't have many options for playing about with them.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I actually stole that close up from google images mate!! I use photoshop for my photo effects as my samsung galaxy phone takes good pics but you don't have many options for playing about with them.
> 
> chico


ahh, ok  there are some apps for taking b&w so I'll have a look at those. I've not got photoshop as I'm totally useless at that sort of thing and couldn't justify the cost and never use it lol

just had a go at a close up


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I have been playing around with photo-shop what do you think


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ahh, ok  there are some apps for taking b&w so I'll have a look at those. I've not got photoshop as I'm totally useless at that sort of thing and couldn't justify the cost and never use it lol


me to but if you have windows live photo gallery you can do a few things like tint and black and white and rota a pic an some other bits


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well I have been playing around with photo-shop what do you think


Meep meep


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Wednesday's delivery was indeed the blue dateless scuba dude Amphibia from zenitar. Posted 24Sept, arrived 01Oct, pretty quick. The colour is brilliant, just have to wind it and wear it now


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Just a couple of links out of the strap, and there we are;










Lovely pearlescent blue face. The strap is not its best feature, I will be looking for another ss or maybe even a NATO for it, plain if so. The lugs are only 18mm


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Close up you say?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Just a couple of links out of the strap, and there we are;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can recommend these solid links. Double button clasp
I have one in black for my Parnis, straight ends would look good on that lug IMO
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/400749831686

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> I can recommend these solid links. Double button clasp
> I have one in black for my Parnis, straight ends would look good on that lug IMO
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/400749831686
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I can recommend them too


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just picked this vintage Keinzle chrono up, what do you think?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just picked this vintage Keinzle chrono up, what do you think?


That's brill. Are the hands original?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just picked this vintage Keinzle chrono up, what do you think?












Meep

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That's brill. Are the hands original?


hands are... crown is not it is nice one you take the bezel off and it comes out the case an is a stop watch as well


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Watching the F1 qualifying. Sponsored by Rolex, keep showing a Daytona in the ad breaks.
Couldn't not wear a Bagel...















https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> hands are... crown is not it is nice one you take the bezel off and it comes out the case an is a stop watch as well


Ohhhh!!!! That explains a lot, thanks. I was thinking it was in quite a funky case.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Have a look at this auction from Bonhams.

Bonhams : Kienzle. A stainless steel manual wind chronograph stop-timer in red plastic case Sport Olympic, Circa 1972








Just curious ITMY how comes you know about this watch, have you come across one before? I had no idea it popped out until you mentioned it!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've not got photoshop as I'm totally useless at that sort of thing and couldn't justify the cost and never use it lol


I wouldn't pay for it either mate i just download a cracked version of it!!! just downloaded the latest version of it, still trying to get to grips with it, but done these so far, taken in colour with a samsung galaxy phone

























chico


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Was there a watch today? Anyone buy one?


Hi OW
Assuming you mean the Eaglemoss MWCs......

It was the 'French Navy, 1940s' yesterday.
Im still buying them fortnightly from my newsagent, because every time I start to waver, EM then promise something coming up that I want (currently the UDT diver), and I extend my order to have them put aside for me.... (I think I might be addicted to cheapo military homages :-d LOL)
According to the magazine, this one is a copy of the late 40s Longines 'Marine Nationale'








It looks better in the flesh than this pic - Like a larger, white-faced, version of the Foreign Legion watch.
Oh... And it is also much improved by the addition of a 18mm NATO strap.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Hi OW
> Assuming you mean the Eaglemoss MWCs......
> 
> It was the 'French Navy, 1940s' yesterday.
> ...


I actually think the strap on the French Navy is a VAST improvement over any of the previous Nylon straps from Eaglemoss, a much tighter weave almost like a NATO strap. 
Bottom to top, Typical EM nylon, French Navy, NATO 







And make your own mind up about the look, but I like it.














PS. Although the face of the Navy is 1mm bigger than the FFL the case is slightly smaller. Possibly an optical illusion due to being a less rounded bezel.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I got myself a new toy today!

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204091245433951&set=vb.1609381632&ty pe=2&theater[/video]


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I got myself a new toy today!
> 
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204091245433951&set=vb.1609381632&ty pe=2&theater[/video]


Liking that! 
A friend of mine used to have a proper 240v bayonet UV bulb. He used to take it to parties, got us into a few. We used to laugh our heads off if somebody tried to nick it out of the light fitting and nearly take the skin off their fingers, they run at about 500w and get twice as hot as a normal bulb.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

almost bought one a while back but it went higher then I wanted to pay I think it was £69 or could have been £79 here Is the pic I had from then


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I remember why I stopped using eBay... Two buyers with problems in two days and nothing I can do as a seller except refund them. It's weighted against sellers it really is...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I remember why I stopped using eBay... Two buyers with problems in two days and nothing I can do as a seller except refund them. It's weighted against sellers it really is...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, some buyers are a right pain! it used to be much fairer when we could leave neg feedback for em. now you have to just live with it :-(


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> I remember why I stopped using eBay... Two buyers with problems in two days and nothing I can do as a seller except refund them. It's weighted against sellers it really is...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What problems did you have with them?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> What problems did you have with them?


I was thinking that


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I had one buyer open a dispute for non delivery 2 hours after I'd marked it as dispatched.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> I had one buyer open a dispute for non delivery 2 hours after I'd marked it as dispatched.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


o_o Can imagine he'd go a long way with Getat :-d


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhh look what arrived 









































And the lume  









I'm chuffed with it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh look what arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad for you mate looks good


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

David Church said:


> I had one buyer open a dispute for non delivery 2 hours after I'd marked it as dispatched.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


You couldn't get it to them within two hours of dispatch? You bastard!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Seiko ISO diver club Blanchy!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh look what arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha..nice one bud..I'm only delighted for ye ?

Is it what you were expecting?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh look what arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well chuffed for you mate, enjoy that bad boy. I've got to get myself one of those every time I see one I want one even more.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

How long have I had the parnis pilot and only just noticed it has such good lume? Lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> What problems did you have with them?





is that my watch said:


> I was thinking that


Well I don't want to say anything out of order, and I have had problems myself, but the first said the package never arrived. Possible I know, my Archive never arrived, but still frustrating. My fault - I should have used tracked delivery but for a £10 watch it is not worth paying £4 as you end up making a loss after fees! Had to refund.

Second is unhappy with a deployant clasp. Again, might have become faulty in transit or we may differ on what is acceptable for £4 (including delivery) but again I had to just refund (he agreed half refund)

So in two days I have lost £12! All my recent profit gone in one fell swoop!

Still thinking of selling some EMs, Parnis and Jaragar but not wanting to go the ebay route now. Grr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Cheers lads

Its even better than I expected now I need to decide on a strap


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> Its even better than I expected now I need to decide on a strap


I never realised till recently how nice the rehaut depth and shaping is on the mark 2 monster. Very similar to the tudor Pelagos, I want one even more now!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone familiar with this Rakuten store? They have solar Chronos, monsters and skx007s very very cheap... Even with postage.

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/srp309j1/


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well I don't want to say anything out of order, and I have had problems myself, but the first said the package never arrived. Possible I know, my Archive never arrived, but still frustrating. My fault - I should have used tracked delivery but for a £10 watch it is not worth paying £4 as you end up making a loss after fees! Had to refund.
> 
> Second is unhappy with a deployant clasp. Again, might have become faulty in transit or we may differ on what is acceptable for £4 (including delivery) but again I had to just refund (he agreed half refund)
> 
> ...


Its a shame but you almost have to start with tracked delivery in mind. Too many immoral buyers are aware how easy it is to deny the arrival of any goods and get a refund.
If I list anything these days if it can't fit in a standard second class recorded package I use parcel2go.com and pick the cheapest courier. Always signed for and at a fraction of the post office rates. Most will even collect from your address if you don't have a local courier point. for heavier stuff it's a great thing.
I have even used couriers when buying "collection only" stuff. Freaks the seller out when you contact them to say a courier will be round at xxxx time, but they can't argue as none of them ever specify "in person", you can get some very good deals that way.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Anyone familiar with this Rakuten store? They have solar Chronos, monsters and skx007s very very cheap... Even with postage.
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/srp309j1/


Sorry misread that. No idea about seiko 3s, sorry


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Anyone familiar with this Rakuten store? They have solar Chronos, monsters and skx007s very very cheap... Even with postage.
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO superior men's self-winding watch rolling by hand divers watch new model monster orange dial silver stainless steel belt SRP309J1


Some nice Seikos on there, liking this one -

















chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Some nice Seikos on there, liking this one -
> 
> View attachment 1655889
> 
> ...


So many Seiko 5s. So little cash. 

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> So many Seiko 5s. So little cash.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Tell me about it mate, there's only fresh air in my watch fund at the moment!! lol

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Some nice Seikos on there, liking this one -
> 
> View attachment 1655889
> 
> ...


very nice! I love the description of the black one, "grace tripe pattern" is that meant to say grey stripe? lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Interesting article - caesium, clocks, and Railway Time.

BBC News - Caesium: A brief history of timekeeping


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Morning all. How small does the RAF look on your wrists? Mine looks positively large?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Morning all. How small does the RAF look on your wrists? Mine looks positively large?


Colourful, looks a bit better than in the pics I saw in real life.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well as it's peeing down out and I got to go running around everywhere today I think I will use an old favourite that I ant used in a while


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, it's looking a bit wet out there so having a lazy day inside and this is my watch of choice today


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This today going out shopping for the grandchildren as it is their birthday ? tomorrow and Tuesday


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

You've done it again itmy my birth year watch A big thankyou


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You've done it again itmy my birth year watch A big thankyou


nay worries mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I was just reading a thread about a giveaway someone had done posted the watch of to the winner and it was never seen again. now he does not know what to do . what would you do ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was just reading a thread about a giveaway someone had done posted the watch of to the winner and it was never seen again. now he does not know what to do . what would you do ?


I would shrug and vow never to send anything unregistered post ever again!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I would shrug and vow never to send anything unregistered post ever again!


 but if you are doing a giveaway that could be sent to like anywhere say America for example If I was to do a giveaway it would be sent cheap as possible


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

A quick pic of the Putin.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Heading out to the great unknown Braehead Shopping Centre I may be some time


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

felt like a change


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> felt like a change


Mmmmmm, lovely !  afternoon mate, how's tricks?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Mmmmmm, lovely !  afternoon mate, how's tricks?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


not bad not bad mate keeping it warm for you


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not bad not bad mate keeping it warm for you


LoL ! Hope you mean the poljot mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LoL ! Hope you mean the poljot mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 that too


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LoL ! Hope you mean the poljot mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Jaysus...so do I lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LoL ! Hope you mean the poljot mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


the other poljot I got lets say my one is slightly different to this one let see if I can find the other pic


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the other poljot I got lets say my one is slightly different to this one let see if I can find the other pic


I can't see much difference tbh lad.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I can't see much difference tbh lad.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well the dial on the one is more silver-ish and on the other more gold-ish the case on one seems a bit bigger I can't do a side by side as I put the one in to display 
also on one the second hand is black the other it's red


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


>


Any thoughts on the new zilla shaggy?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What, the new depth meter version? It looks like an interesting watch, I like the bezel and markers but the dial is seriously busy though. It looks even bigger and bulkier than the original Zillas which is saying something!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> View attachment 1656406


Lol. Is a bit busy..I prefer your one..but you got to admire the design of the new one. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> View attachment 1656406


Wow, there's a lot going on there.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Cant see pics on my phone but they all must be good oh. How l hate shopping Disney on ice is here and its very busy.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> View attachment 1656406


wow, 5 hands on the centre stem!! I wouldn't fancy having to remove all those lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono have you seen this 

Getat experience


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey chrono have you seen this
> 
> Getat experience


I hadn't, but I've posted up there now. Thanks for the heads-up mate.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been good all week and have mostly resisted the urge to wear the SAYTOKO for work so I don't damage it. So I've had a soak in the bath, had a coffee and now I'm having a relax whilst watching great canal journeys with Tim and Pru !









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I hadn't, but I've posted up there now. Thanks for the heads-up mate.


 as they say it seems to be the luck of the draw with him some say he's the best thing going others well you can guess lol I'm hoping it one of the first for you mate


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> as they say it seems to be the luck of the draw with him some say he's the best thing going others well you can guess lol I'm hoping it one of the first for you mate


Yeh I was hoping all these sob-stories only happen to every other Getat customer. Frankly, I think the guy's an ar$ehole and what he's doing is fraud.
Thank god for Paypal and clawback.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh I was hoping all these sob-stories only happen to every other Getat customer. Frankly, I think the guy's an ar$ehole and what he's doing is fraud.
> Thank god for Paypal and clawback.


He has lost 'trusted' status at a number of fora cos every year he gets behind in work and let's people down or leaves them waiting months.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh I was hoping all these sob-stories only happen to every other Getat customer. Frankly, I think the guy's an ar$ehole and what he's doing is fraud.
> Thank god for Paypal and clawback.





Richmondmike said:


> He has lost 'trusted' status at a number of fora cos every year he gets behind in work and let's people down or leaves them waiting months.


yeah I think he would come thro but maybe in another month or two my take on it is he takes the order even thou he know that he behind on the building so then you have to wait months for them I think if he was upfront in this people would not mind as much because on the whole from what I have heard his watches are good


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I think he would come thro but maybe in another month or two my take on it is he takes the order even thou he know that he behind on the building so then you have to wait months for them I think if he was upfront in this people would not mind as much because on the whole from what I have heard his watches are good


My feeling is, he doesn't send out the watch, period.
I've held off for so long, thinking if I open a claim, what if the watch turns up tomorrow?
Point is, I don't think I've read _anywhere _on WUS of someone's watch turning up after they've claimed with Paypal. If he sent the watch as promised, it would turn up regardless.
My suspicion is he don't send the watch at all, and that's unforgiveable, and fraud. His watches may be good, but that means nothing if you never receive it.
Personally, he deserves to be blacklisted.

My Getat watch:


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> My feeling is, he doesn't send out the watch, period.
> I've held off for so long, thinking if I open a claim, what if the watch turns up tomorrow?
> Point is, I don't think I've read _anywhere _on WUS of someone's watch turning up after they've claimed with Paypal. If he sent the watch as promised, it would turn up regardless.
> My suspicion is he don't send the watch at all, and that's unforgiveable, and fraud. His watches may be good, but that means nothing if you never receive it.
> Personally, he deserves to be blacklisted.


well I don't think he sends them out when he says . and I do think he should be made aware of is faults he don't seem to listen to paypal so for him to take this on board maybe a blacklisting might make him stand up and take note and change his operating proceeds


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone I'm still wearing my monster 

Ive decided that the rubber strap needs to go I'll need to pick a new strap soon


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Hey everyone I'm still wearing my monster
> 
> Ive decided that the rubber strap needs to go I'll need to pick a new strap soon


 I think you should splash out on a top of the range strap to go with it. I know sharky will say go mesh lol 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20mm-MESH...486132044?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item1c0d88794c

20mm Orange Leather Padded Watch Band Strap For Seiko Orange Monster


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think you should splash out on a top of the range strap to go with it. I know sharky will say go mesh lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20mm-MESH...486132044?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item1c0d88794c
> 
> 20mm Orange Leather Padded Watch Band Strap For Seiko Orange Monster


Nah, it don't look right with a mesh lol, zulu on the other hand.....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Nah, it don't look right with a mesh lol, zulu on the other hand.....


Looks great on that zulu!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I was thinking mesh myself but I like the one with the links in it

It looks great on the zulu but the orange would have to match. Maybe a grey zulu or a striped one?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I was thinking mesh myself but I like the one with the links in it
> 
> It looks great on the zulu but the orange would have to match. Maybe a grey zulu or a striped one?


I like this 

| |


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I was thinking mesh myself but I like the one with the links in it
> 
> It looks great on the zulu but the orange would have to match. Maybe a grey zulu or a striped one?


They look good on almost everything










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

One of the lads on diverswatches fb upped this earlier..luck sod lol










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

One of the lads on diverswatches fb upped this earlier..lucky sod lol










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> My feeling is, he doesn't send out the watch, period.
> I've held off for so long, thinking if I open a claim, what if the watch turns up tomorrow?
> Point is, I don't think I've read _anywhere _on WUS of someone's watch turning up after they've claimed with Paypal. If he sent the watch as promised, it would turn up regardless.
> My suspicion is he don't send the watch at all, and that's unforgiveable, and fraud. His watches may be good, but that means nothing if you never receive it.
> ...


I've been following your posts lads but the link ITMW posted earlier wouldn't work on tapatalk so I'm a bit lost. I know he takes forever making the damn things but has he sent you an empty box ?! 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I've been following your posts lads but the link ITMW posted earlier wouldn't work on tapatalk so I'm a bit lost. I know he takes forever making the damn things but has he sent you an empty box ?!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Nah mate, it's what's in it - *nothing* - that's what the postie's been delivering for the last six weeks - *nothing*.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I've been following your posts lads but the link ITMW posted earlier wouldn't work on tapatalk so I'm a bit lost. I know he takes forever making the damn things but has he sent you an empty box ?!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Same here..I'm lost too?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Nah mate, it's what's in it - *nothing*.


So what's going on mate ? Are you getting a getat or what ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> So what's going on mate ? Are you getting a getat or what ?


Doesn't look like it. 
For an EMS airmail parcel it's a week overdue. Tracking number not recognised, and stated as "expired."
Have filed paypal claim, to get my money back.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Doesn't look like it.
> For an EMS airmail parcel it's a week overdue. Tracking number not recognised, and stated as "expired."
> Have filed paypal claim, to get my money back.


Ah feck mate..sorry to hear that 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Ah feck mate..sorry to hear that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Ah, no worries. Just now got a big empty 'ole in my Wants List. Really wanted that Getat, now don't really fancy anything else. Will keep looking, but nothing else is grabbing me so far.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Same here..I'm lost too?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


it another guy having problems with getat if you go to the forum list page it's a third of the way down with chrono being the last to post ok guys  here the title to look for Getat experience


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Doesn't look like it.
> For an EMS airmail parcel it's a week overdue. Tracking number not recognised, and stated as "expired."
> Have filed paypal claim, to get my money back.


I'm sorry to hear that mate  I was really looking forward to the grand unveiling. I take it you have tried contacting getat? Did he reply ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm sorry to hear that mate  I was really looking forward to the grand unveiling. I take it you have tried contacting getat? Did he reply ?


I did, but only yesterday. Didn't want to hassle him any earlier because the watch wasn't late enough, but the 45 day paypal limit to claim was a bit earlier than I'd have liked.

Would have been nice for the watch to be two weeks late, and then have a couple of weeks of trying to get hold of Getat, but it didn't work out like that.
From the sound of it, sending emails to him is a waste of time anyway.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Ah, no worries. Just now got a big empty 'ole in my Wants List. Really wanted that Getat, now don't really fancy anything else. Will keep looking, but nothing else is grabbing me so far.


So bloody annoying mate..genuinely sympathetic for you..I know how long you looked etc..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> So bloody annoying mate..genuinely sympathetic for you..I know how long you looked etc..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah that's what gets me.... I can pick up an MM anywhere, with MM plastered across the dial, a subdial for seconds, brushed case, poor lume.
But that's not what I want.

I really want to be proved wrong, and for Getat's watch to arrive in the post in the next week. But I'm not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeah that's what gets me.... I can pick up an MM anywhere, with MM plastered across the dial, a subdial for seconds, brushed case, poor lume.
> But that's not what I want.
> 
> I really want to be proved wrong, and for Getat's watch to arrive in the post in the next week. But I'm not gonna hold my breath.


Ah the watch you want will come your way..ye know I admire you and Chicos steadfastness to what ye want. 
Anything goes for me lol. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ah the watch you want will come your way..ye know I admire you and Chicos steadfastness to what ye want.
> Anything goes for me lol. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol ! Same here mate, I'm a watch whore 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> lol ! Same here mate, I'm a watch whore
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Sluts is all we are lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Sluts is all we are lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


well I am if it's Russian 
my latest one


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I am if it's Russian


You're a russkie strumpet 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You're a russkie strumpet
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


you could say. lol the translator I use seem to give words more then one meaning depend I assume on the area in Russia lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

collected my GA 100 today. .The aul guy changed the battery but put the case back on upside down lol. .ah well only €6 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still at my daughters could be home late so no posts except for this battery life dying


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> collected my GA 100 today. .The aul guy changed the battery but put the case back on upside down lol. .ah well only €6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was never really into the digitals but after getting the world time from shaggy I've had a hankering for a data bank and a nice g shock, I'm not sure which one, is it called a mud man ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I was never really into the digitals but after getting the world time from shaggy I've had a hankering for a data bank and a nice g shock, I'm not sure which one, is it called a mud man ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


The Mudman is a great watch..quite inexpensive too!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The Mudman is a great watch..quite inexpensive too!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Just had a look on eBay at the mud man and maybe after all that's not the one I meant. There's one with a sensor on the front I think and you can get it in military green. Do you know which one I mean ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just had a look on eBay at the mud man and maybe after all that's not the one I meant. There's one with a sensor on the front I think and you can get it in military green. Do you know which one I mean ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Riseman..rangeman..frogman..then there's the protrek range. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Ah the watch you want will come your way..ye know I admire you and Chicos steadfastness to what ye want.
> Anything goes for me lol. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Cheers mate, i like to stick to the plan!! lol

fingers crossed i will be getting a new addition to the collection within the next week, one that i have lusted after for a while!!! but i'm not spilling the beans just yet!!

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I nearly bought a gshock when I was in Canada. I want one of the analogue ones. I think I'll get a second hand one eventually I like the idea of a proper beater that I can bash around


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thats the strap I think I want


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I'll go with this combo for work tomorrow


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats the strap I think I want


I have one similar but without the extra links, probably a bit cheaper too lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Thats the strap I think I want


Yeah that's the one mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Shark mesh now why did I not think of that


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have one similar but without the extra links, probably a bit cheaper too lol


How is yours adjusted?
Where did you get it?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> How is yours adjusted?
> Where did you get it?


it only has the 3 minor adjustments on the clasp. it was a last minute bid from a chinese seller, got it for £6 ages ago but he doesn't have any more


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it only has the 3 minor adjustments on the clasp. it was a last minute bid from a chinese seller, got it for £6 ages ago but he doesn't have any more


£6 !!!!!! Ultimate bargain ! Well done dude 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> How is yours adjusted?
> Where did you get it?


here's one for under a tenner, 20mm Width Web Mesh Wrist Watch Band Strap Bracelet Stainless Steel Buckle Men&apos;s | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys/girls I think I will wear this for a lazy Sunday well for the next hour or so then its a busy Sunday got to do the hedge cut the grass trim my roses dead head the flowers cut back the ferns and lose a couple of branches of the tree that hangs in to next door garden


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Back home finally after a busy week at work. We have been busy doing trim dive which is where the boat gets towed out into the middle of the dock, attached to long mooring cables then dives underwater for the first time. Like you wouldn't take a car out for a long journey without checking the tyres etc we spent the week before carefully checking the boats systems to make sure they all worked correctly. The actual dive was quite boring as we were all sat around whilst smallish weights were moved around to calculate how balanced the sub is when it was underwater. As you can't connect shore supply when you are dived and we have not yet taken the reactor critical for the first time this also meant hours of diesel watchkeeping for me as we ran the boats backup generators for the whole time.

Home now finally and wearing the U1


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Going with this today









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No phone downstairs going to wear this


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, I'm wearing this today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

slightly of topic as anyone caught the new zombie series. z nation. what's your take on it just another walking dead were I got bored about half way thro the first series or something different ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> slightly of topic as anyone caught the new zombie series. z nation. what's your take on it just another walking dead were I got bored about half way thro the first series or something different ?


Dunno, but you've just described Bedford's residents to a tee.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Dunno, but you've just described Bedford's residents to a tee.....


 I was just thinking can't you buy the part's and build the watch yourself mate ?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> here's one for under a tenner, 20mm Width Web Mesh Wrist Watch Band Strap Bracelet Stainless Steel Buckle Men&apos;s | eBay


I quite like that for my new blue scuba dude, but that's only 18mm lugs.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I was just thinking can't you buy the part's and build the watch yourself mate ?


Nah, I'd end up with scratched dial, bent hands, dented case.... 
No worries, if it doesn't turn up before paypal refund the money, I'll just keep looking for something else. Even since Feb when this thread started my tastes have changed. Who knows what I'll fancy a few months down the line?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Nah, I'd end up with scratched dial, bent hands, dented case....
> No worries, if it doesn't turn up before paypal refund the money, I'll just keep looking for something else. Even since Feb when this thread started my tastes have changed. Who knows what I'll fancy a few months down the line?


it's a shame you don't like the sub dial @9 as there's shed loads of those about ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Nah, I'd end up with scratched dial, bent hands, dented case....
> No worries, if it doesn't turn up before paypal refund the money, I'll just keep looking for something else. Even since Feb when this thread started my tastes have changed. Who knows what I'll fancy a few months down the line?


cool I'm a bit more flexible I don't mind the date and or the sub at the six but I don't want the sub at the nine and the power meter and any of the other stuff it don't even have to have a show case back when I'm wearing it you ant going to see it anyway are you


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Panerai déjà vu.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Nah, I'd end up with scratched dial, bent hands, dented case....
> No worries, if it doesn't turn up before paypal refund the money, I'll just keep looking for something else. Even since Feb when this thread started my tastes have changed. Who knows what I'll fancy a few months down the line?


Sorry to hear about your problems with tat,

but there's always this








ask him to switch the case for this polished one?








chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> it don't even have to have a show case back when I'm wearing it you ant going to see it anyway are you


Course you will, you gotta take it off every other day to wind it. Prime chance to turn it over an admire the workings!
If it's got a display back, I gonna be lookin at it!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems with tat,
> 
> but there's always this
> View attachment 1657516
> ...


Tempting, very tempting. Have you got any model numbers for the brushed model (top pic) and the donor case (bottom), Chico?
That may be a viable option, cheers mate.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Course you will, you gotta take it off every other day to wind it. Prime chance to turn it over an admire the workings!
> If it's got a display back, I gonna be lookin at it!


well if it's got one then yes but it's not a must in my choice


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Tempting, very tempting. Have you got any model numbers for the brushed model (top pic) and the donor case (bottom), Chico?
> That may be a viable option, cheers mate.


No probs mate,

brushed - 1004159

polished - 1004158

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have went ahead and cancelled sky tv tomorrow will be my last big bill will be going with now tv and netflix wife sent away for 2 boxes so my bills will be a lot less in the future


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have went ahead and cancelled sky tv tomorrow will be my last big bill will be going with now tv and netflix wife sent away for 2 boxes so my bills will be a lot less in the future


I have some vouchers for £5 off a Google Chromecast if anyone wants one - they have to be used in Tesco and won't work online is the only catch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

don't just hate it when some a hole bidds you up in the last few minutes I got a feeling they just wanted to be part of it I check there listing 84 bids with no buys hmmmm says it all grrr I thought I was going to get one of those 0.99p sales I here about grrr instead £6 for the item then another £5 for post nearly doubling what I thought I was going to get it for hmmm I bet they did not even read it properly hmmm lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't just hate it when some a hole bidds you up in the last few minutes I got a feeling they just wanted to be part of it I check there listing 84 bids with no buys hmmmm says it all grrr I thought I was going to get one of those 0.99p sales I here about grrr instead £6 for the item then another £5 for post nearly doubling what I thought I was going to get it for hmmm I bet they did not even read it properly hmmm lol


Can't you report this to eBay? I'm sure that's considered unfair trading.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Can't you report this to eBay? I'm sure that's considered unfair trading.


 what's the proof that they ant won. there no way of proving anything lol and least it was only a couple of quid if it had been £50 then I would be well let's say not very happy  I was hoping to get it cheap as It needed a good service so I was hoping to have it done with some of what I had to lay out but o well it should be worth it in the end I have not seen one before  that I can remember


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well it's tipping it down and it's all dark and depressing so there is only one watch to wear really


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Waiting for the office to open.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well it's tipping it down and it's all dark and depressing


Same up here mate, so there's only one watch for the job!!









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Same up here mate, so there's only one watch for the job!!
> 
> View attachment 1658489
> 
> ...


same here mate, without even thinking I just grabbed for the solar ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Same here. 









How many of us here have got one, about 5 of us?

Actually let's do a count (amended).

Solar Owners:
Chico 
Sharkey 
Pep
Shaggy 
Churchy

I think there's a couple more out there as well, who's got one?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guilty

Solar Owners:
Chico 
Sharkey 
Pep
Shaggy 
Churchy










Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's got to be one of the best bang for your buck watches out there, still can't believe i only paid £127 for it and it's £300 in h samuals!!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Mate I got mine lightly used for £75 on Ebay and then I put it on a Yobokies Anvil bracelet that I got for I think £25 on the sales forum here. Best £100 I've ever spent on a watch, it's easily the favourite of my collection and you guys know how many divers I have. I actually prefer it to my Breitling Colt would you believe. I think it's an absolute affordable classic.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This is my small Seiko chrono


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Mate I got mine lightly used for £75 on Ebay and then I put it on a Yobokies Anvil bracelet that I got for I think £25 on the sales forum here. Best £100 I've ever spent on a watch, it's easily the favourite of my collection and you guys know how many divers I have. I actually prefer it to my Breitling Colt would you believe. I think it's an absolute affordable classic.


I love that bracelet on yours! I'm not keen on the stock bracelet with the polished steel, much prefer brushed as it looks nice for longer


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Mate I got mine lightly used for £75 on Ebay and then I put it on a Yobokies Anvil bracelet that I got for I think £25 on the sales forum here. Best £100 I've ever spent on a watch, it's easily the favourite of my collection and you guys know how many divers I have. I actually prefer it to my Breitling Colt would you believe. I think it's an absolute affordable classic.











And it's quartz 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going with this as it is so wet


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I love that bracelet on yours! I'm not keen on the stock bracelet with the polished steel, much prefer brushed as it looks nice for longer


I like the stock bracelet and the anvil is lovely as well, but i would really like a super oyster for it

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I love that bracelet on yours! I'm not keen on the stock bracelet with the polished steel, much prefer brushed as it looks nice for longer


Yeah the stock bracelet is sort of ok but nothing special, I don't think it suits the watch as best it could. For me it needs something more chunky and tool like, something similar to what you might get on a boutique diver or even something by Breitling or Tag. I know that a lot of people take a scotch pad to their Solar bracelets and de-bling them.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't have a Solar but I really want one, might sell my SNZF17K1 and get one in the same blue and red colours...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

And talking of bracelets someone was saying a day or two ago that they didn't think the Monster went well with shark mesh. Well this picture here would beg to differ...



That's a WJean mesh with the adjustable sections. Personally I think this one is the best kind beacuse you can easily transfer it to different watches with varying lug to lug lengths and of course if your wrist size changes a little it's no big deal, whereas with the cheaper unadjutable ones once you cut it to a certain length that's it, you are stuck with it maybe bar a couple of micro adjustment holes if the clasp has one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

haha the bloke in the western union had a tissot prc 2000 on. so I see you sold it then chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> haha the bloke in the western union had a tissot prc 2000 on. so I see you sold it then chico


Not quite mate, but it's all packed up and will be heading off to pastures new tomorrow morning with a new addition arriving at the same time!!

chico


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I've bought an orange zulu for my monster but I think I'll mesh too so I have some options


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not quite mate, but it's all packed up and will be heading off to pastures new tomorrow morning with a new addition arriving at the same time!!
> 
> chico


let me guess you have been roaming on the sales threads on here and done a watch plus cash for an upgrade


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> let me guess you have been roaming on the sales threads on here and done a watch plus cash for an upgrade


Something along those lines mate, done a nice trade with shaggy for his citizen titanium nighthawk, Wanted a nighthawk for ages and to get the rare titanium one is a massive bonus.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Something along those lines mate, done a nice trade with shaggy for his citizen titanium nighthawk, Wanted a nighthawk for ages and to get the rare titanium one is a massive bonus.
> 
> chico


sounds great mate yeah I have started to check out the nighthawk more when I see them


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Afternoon peeps ! ,

well as its so wet and gloomy today I thought I would follow suit and go for a bit of grey NATO on my Rotary Diver ....( well thats my excuse ..its not that I checked the Bond nato its usually on before putting the watch on this morning to discover it was FILTHY on the underside ...."no it was clean honest guv ..I just fancied a change of strap is all" ....)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Afternoon peeps ! ,
> 
> well as its so wet and gloomy today I thought I would follow suit and go for a bit of grey NATO on my Rotary Diver ....( well thats my excuse ..its not that I checked the Bond nato its usually on before putting the watch on this morning to discover it was FILTHY on the underside ...."no it was clean honest guv ..I just fancied a change of strap is all" ....)


I used to have that Rotary. I loved it but the strap gave me a rash. Of course this is before I realised how easy a strap change is...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> sounds great mate yeah I have started to check out the nighthawk more when I see them


Iv'e wanted one for ages now, such a unique looking watch, love the modern pilot style.

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Afternoon peeps ! ,
> 
> well as its so wet and gloomy today I thought I would follow suit and go for a bit of grey NATO on my Rotary Diver ....( well thats my excuse ..its not that I checked the Bond nato its usually on before putting the watch on this morning to discover it was FILTHY on the underside ...."no it was clean honest guv ..I just fancied a change of strap is all" ....)


Good solid watch for not to much cash I like it also mine is on the nd limits rubber strap


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got polywatch delivered this afternoon hope to get some scratches off some of my older watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Good solid watch for not to much cash I like it also mine is on the nd limits rubber strap


 I could never get use to the leather strap it came on


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

we spoke of fake g-shocks a while ago, has anyone on the divers page on FB seen the g-shock posted earlier today? looks fake to me!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> we spoke of fake g-shocks a while ago, has anyone on the divers page on FB seen the g-shock posted earlier today? looks fake to me!


I have photo somewhere do you want me to find it ? 

first one real second one fake


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I have photo somewhere do you want me to find it ?


I googled one









and the dubious one lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I googled one
> 
> View attachment 1658738
> 
> ...


lol fake as fake can be it is lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol fake as fake can be it is lol


I've commented on his post, I'm surprised the admins didn't pounce on it, they hate anything a bit naghty on there lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've commented on his post, I'm surprised the admins didn't pounce on it, they hate anything a bit naghty on there lol


he probably don't realize it faked I nearly bought one on ads that turn out to be a fake . the lad put it back up for sale but least he was honest about it and said it was surprise surprise it did not sell lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't understand why anyone would fake a G shock. It's not like they are super expensive to start with.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I don't understand why anyone would fake a G shock. It's not like they are super expensive to start with.


that model is getting a cult status for some reason lol . there's a slightly different model on the bay now that smell's fake to me


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> I don't understand why anyone would fake a G shock. It's not like they are super expensive to start with.


Probably because it's very easy to do. Casio put out so many varieties of G that it's easy to slip a load of fakes out there because people aren't expecting to come across them. The classic Casio F91-w is one of the most widely faked watches of all and a genuine one costs what, maybe £10? You get things like fake Duracell batteries as well and probably because they are everyday or lower value things it's easier for the counterfeiters to let them slip under the radar as it were.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> that model is getting a cult status for some reason lol . there's a slightly different model on the bay now that smell's fake to me


I wouldn't say that model had cult status, it's more to do with the fact that it's one of the cheaper G-Shocks on the market and you can find it sold everywhere (both legit and fake) so it's just an entry point for a lot of people. It doesn't actually seem to get much love on the G-shock forum here, maybe it's seen as a bit too fashion-y.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> fashion-y.


This is why I got one..I like to be a trend setter..I'm hoping to jump in just before black leather jackets are cool again lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This is why I got one..I like to be a trend setter..I'm hoping to jump in just before black leather jackets are cool again lol


well I like them! I want one but don't wanna get stuck with a fake, that's why I was looking lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I like them! I want one but don't wanna get stuck with a fake, that's why I was looking lol


 lol I do and I don't want one I like the fact you can do most things in them and you don't have to worry.. ( I have wrote that wearing my three quarter length black leather jacket  ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This is why I got one..I like to be a trend setter..I'm hoping to jump in just before black leather jackets are cool again lol


Hang on ! Black leather jackets aren't cool ?!!!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hang on ! Black leather jackets aren't cool ?!!!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I better fet rid of my leather trench coat...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> This is why I got one..I like to be a trend setter..I'm hoping to jump in just before black leather jackets are cool again lol


Sorry, maybe fashion-y wasn't quite the right word. What I mean is that on the G-shock forum here they love their technical and tool G's like the Rangemans, Frogmans, Aviations, DW Squares etc as well as the super limited edition pieces. The other kind of G's like yours don't always get so much of a mention but they are still nice watches.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Sorry, maybe fashion-y wasn't quite the right word. What I mean is that on the G-shock forum here they love their technical and tool G's like the Rangemans, Frogmans, Aviations, DW Squares etc as well as the super limited edition pieces. The other kind of G's like yours don't always get so much of a mention but they are still nice watches.


Yeah I knew where coming from..a pal in work gave me my GA 100..and I was very pleasently suprised...tons of features..solid as hell and you can get them for below or even well below the 100 euro mark.

they are a little big...mine wears me hehe! but i do enjoy it...only small issue is theye are almost impossible to read in low light..you can only see the minute when you illuminate the dial..

Oh and Black leather jackets being un cool was a pun...I was going to say flares..lol..(waiting for a hippy onslaught now  )

Oh and sharky I'd deffo recommend a GA..fakes are fairly easy to spot...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh and sharky I'd deffo recommend a GA..fakes are fairly easy to spot...


they're easy to spot if the seller uses the correct photo lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hang on ! Black leather jackets aren't cool ?!!!


They're only cool if your first name is Cara and your surname is Delevigne.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> They're only cool if your first name is Cara and your surname is Delevigne.


What if your first names Leeroy and your last names brown and your the baddest man it town ?!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Ideal world, 8pm vostok europe watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What if your first names Leeroy and your last names brown and your the baddest man it town ?!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I would rather be crocodile Dundee


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Ideal world, 8pm vostok europe watches


yeah got that set to go on at 8pm


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah got that set to go on at 8pm


I really like the Gaz-limo range that they do

















chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Ideal world, 8pm vostok europe watches


thanks for the heads up, set it to record ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I really like the Gaz-limo range that they do
> 
> View attachment 1658932
> 
> ...


yeah funnily enough I like them too got one on the wish list to ant it pretty


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Ideal world, 8pm vostok europe watches


Cheers, just turned over


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What if your first names Leeroy and your last names brown and your the baddest man it town ?!


Lemme go and google the unknown dude...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Lemme go and google the unknown dude...


 he sells stationery in new York


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah funnily enough I like them too got one on the wish list to ant it pretty


Yeah the dual time is a good looking watch.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah the dual time is a good looking watch.
> 
> chico


 yeah the price not so much like £240 ish


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah the price not so much like £240 ish


Yeah but damm it's nice!!









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> they're easy to spot if the seller uses the correct photo lol


I'm pretty sure mines real..maybe we could do a wee trade


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm pretty sure mines real..maybe we could do a wee trade


hmm, very interesting! what sort of thing are you after? not sure I've got owt I want to shift on that is worth it tho lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> hmm, very interesting! what sort of thing are you after? not sure I've got owt I want to shift on that is worth it tho lol


I'll pm you 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Aussie members, in which issue did they say the free watch box is coming in at? So far I got the binder and the special ed multifunction watch.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

D3nzi0, not sure if we get many Oz members in this thread, but have you had a look on EM's Facebook page, as lots of Aussies on there?
https://www.facebook.com/EaglemossMilitary


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yawn morning all what time is it to bloody early that's what time it is lol here's the what am I wearing let's see yours. laters all


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you guys will recognise this one.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning. Vostok:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning, waiting for mr postie today!! will wear the PR









Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, I'm going for this one this morning. Can you guess from the lume?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Morning, waiting for mr postie today!! will wear the PR
> 
> View attachment 1659509
> 
> ...


Not even going to try a lume shot Chico? Oh wait...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, I'm going for this one this morning. Can you guess from the lume?


yeah I think it's from the one you are looking after for me


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Not even going to try a lume shot Chico? Oh wait...


LOL I will do one with the nighthawk later!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing this to work.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

oh wow! had a delivery from Germany this morning!!!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That's badass! Cool case it comes in as well.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh wow! had a delivery from Germany this morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 1659600
> View attachment 1659602
> ...


That looks superb, is it a heavy beast?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That looks superb, is it a heavy beast?


It is quite heavy but I like to feel like I've got a watch on lol here's the shot I forgot to take


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

"What do we want? A lume shot!"

"When do we want it? Now  "


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It is quite heavy but I like to feel like I've got a watch on lol here's the shot I forgot to take


That looks really good on. What size is the case?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Nighthawks Grandpa








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> "What do we want? A lume shot!"
> "When do we want it? Now  "


I'll try but there's nowhere dark enough for it to show up, will deffo try 
Update with photo 











David Church said:


> That looks really good on. What size is the case?


it's 46mm / 52 with crown, lug to lug 53mm and 17mm thick!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh wow! had a delivery from Germany this morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 1659600
> View attachment 1659602
> ...


Oh wow sharky. .that's a cracker!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Gotta love the monsters lume


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> Nighthawks Grandpa
> View attachment 1659625
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


What watch is that lume shot from, that's not a Nighthawk is it?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What watch is that lume shot from, that's not a Nighthawk is it?


Black Eagle...








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> That looks superb, is it a heavy beast?


Awesome sharky, looks like a beast! enjoy mate

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> Black Eagle...
> View attachment 1659641
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


That's super badass!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh wow! had a delivery from Germany this morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 1659600
> View attachment 1659602
> ...


That is un believable. Already thought that was one hell of a watch, for what £75 to £125? And that was before we saw the case it comes in. Fantastic.
If my Getat gets refunded, I think my next watch is going to be one of those Barbos's.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I bought a khaki zulu ( from aussie straps) for the blufty..wish I had the wrist to carry it off. .?

I think Kev would approve 



















Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I bought a khaki zulu ( from aussie straps) for the blufty..wish I had the wrist to carry it off. .
> 
> I think Kev would approve
> 
> ...


That looks f###ing great mate!! right up my street!!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dunno if anyones seen this, but Barbos don't just do divers. It's going to be 4oo euros tho.
BRONZE AGE BA-B2014 | PILOT UHR / VORVERKAUF PILOT WATCH PRE-ORDER | Barbos Uhren - Online Shop



















Full range
Taucheruhren | Barbos Uhren - Online Shop


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That looks f###ing great mate!! right up my street!!
> 
> chico


I just though it was worth a go..This lufty has certainly morphed into something quite cool. .we'll I think so lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

New addition to the collection, the Citizen Titanium Nighthawk, over the moon with it

need to get the bracelet re-sized, so on the lovely leather strap shaggy included for free, top man!!
















chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> New addition to the collection, the Citizen Titanium Nighthawk, over the moon with it
> 
> need to get the bracelet re-sized, so on the lovely leather strap shaggy included for free, top man!!
> View attachment 1659695
> ...


Wow..great add to your collection chico..we'll done shaggy..nice deal done there

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> New addition to the collection, the Citizen Titanium Nighthawk, over the moon with it
> 
> need to get the bracelet re-sized, so on the lovely leather strap shaggy included for free, top man!!
> View attachment 1659695
> ...


I'm glad you like it Chico! It's a he'll of a watch isn't it and I thought it would just sing even more on that lovely dark brown Croc style strap. Enjoy!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Wow..great add to your collection chico..we'll done shaggy..nice deal done there
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Cheers pep, fit's in lovely!!



ShaggyDog said:


> I'm glad you like it Chico! It's a he'll of a watch isn't it and I thought it would just sing even more on that lovely dark brown Croc style strap. Enjoy!


I love it mate, looks superb on the leather but i need to get it on that bracelet, can't believe how light it is, crazy!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

looks like postie has been kind to all of us


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh wow! had a delivery from Germany this morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 1659600
> View attachment 1659602
> ...


I'm loving the stingray I'm in love with the blue dial


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Dunno if anyones seen this, but Barbos don't just do divers. It's going to be 4oo euros tho.
> BRONZE AGE BA-B2014 | PILOT UHR / VORVERKAUF PILOT WATCH PRE-ORDER | Barbos Uhren - Online Shop
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMM lovely, thats even nicer than the Geckota pilot!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> looks like postie has been kind to all of us


New watch day is fecking brilliant!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> New watch day is fecking brilliant!! lol
> 
> chico


well new old in my case but I think I should buy a new one now


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> New watch day is fecking brilliant!! lol
> 
> chico


Absolutely. .nothing quite like it 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh wow! had a delivery from Germany this morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 1659600
> View attachment 1659602
> ...


That is beautiful, Sharky


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> New watch day is fecking brilliant!! lol
> 
> chico


I'm hoping to have another new watch day tomorrow too! ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm hoping to have another new watch day tomorrow too! ;-)


What you getting???

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well new old in my case but I think I should buy a new one now


A new watch is a new watch mate!! what you got in mind for something shiny and new?

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Have to keep my wallet in my pocket for a couple of weeks but the rewards will come. 
Other than to expect an EM delivery this weekend as they stole money out of my account yesterday. Though that may be a mixed bag. 
Got something a bit bigger on the way. Fingers crossed for Thursday. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What you getting???
> 
> chico


Ooh I may just keep it a secret till it arrives lol 
Mesh 









or solid?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> A new watch is a new watch mate!! what you got in mind for something shiny and new?
> 
> chico


a few things are tempting me at the minute there's a Russian sturmknis lol I know I spelt that wrong and there is also this


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Mesh


Now I think that is stunning.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

One of these things is not like the others...







Helson Turtle







Aquadive Bathyscaphe







Barbos Robur







EM Aussie Diver

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Ooh I may just keep it a secret till it arrives lol
> Mesh
> 
> 
> ...


solid!! although i'm not anti-mesh i am starting to warm to the mesh after i seen this beauty









chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

If only you had a watch that would look awesome on a Milanese mesh band Chico...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> If only you had a watch that would look awesome on a Milanese mesh band Chico...


lol oooh I like that!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I had a feeling you would!

Have you had a play around with the slide rule yet? You can do all kinds of interesting things with it. Not just multiplication sums or distance and quantity conversions but for example if you go abroad you can set it to the exchange rate and use it to instantly convert prices in shops. It's very handy once you know how to use it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Tried a few different straps on the nighthawk



















































chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The nato looks very good on it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> The nato looks very good on it.


Yeah it's quite nice, bit tight getting it in cause of the short lugs though

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what would you say is wrong with a mechanical watch that it you was to winded it up the hands would spin around very fast till it's wound down


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what would you say is wrong with a mechanical watch that it you was to winded it up the hands would spin around very fast till it's wound down


I'd say the balance wheel was missing.
Though it could be the escapment wheel or palet anchor but they are a bit harder to remove as a single bit on most watches
Basically the regulating mechanism

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If only you had a watch that would look awesome on a Milanese mesh band Chico...


That looks really smart!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I'd say the balance wheel was missing.
> Though it could be the escapment wheel or palet anchor but they are a bit harder to remove as a single bit on most watches
> Basically the regulating mechanism
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


well the regulator was way off it was almost 90 degrees round lol. I correct It but It's still does it. I find a lot of watches that are not working the regulator is all the way around  I had that with four of this joblot and the other two had the spinning hands as well


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I was gazing at my new watch earlier and notice something odd! the second hand stutters a little between 12 and 6 and sometimes stops for an instant if the watch has a little shock like shaking or tapping!! I did a little reading and it would seem this is a common occurance with Miyota 8215 movements! has anyone has similar experiences?

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204127312855614&set=vb.1609381632&ty pe=2&theater[/video]


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a DG2813 that stutters, it is because the second hand is not directly driven. It keeps perfect time but you can make it appear to stop by hitting it. Never heard of it happening with a Miyota movement though.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was gazing at my new watch earlier and notice something odd! the second hand stutters a little between 12 and 6 and sometimes stops for an instant if the watch has a little shock like shaking or tapping!! I did a little reading and it would seem this is a common occurance with Miyota 8215 movements! has anyone has similar experiences?
> 
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204127312855614&set=vb.1609381632&ty pe=2&theater[/video]


I'm pretty sure i've read somewhere that's a common trait with that particular model, don't think it does any harm to the actual movement though.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm pretty sure i've read somewhere that's a common trait with that particular model, don't think it does any harm to the actual movement though.
> 
> chico


yeah, I've read it on WUS somewhere today too


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well the regulator was way off it was almost 90 degrees round lol. I correct It but It's still does it. I find a lot of watches that are not working the regulator is all the way around  I had that with four of this joblot and the other two had the spinning hands as well


Perhaps just one of the palet jewels is missing, assuming it had them. It must be odd to see though. 
I watched an old how it works type thing where they had a mock up clock with no escapement, to show how the ticks work 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, I've read it on WUS somewhere today too


Here's an detailed explanation

Invicta Seconds Hand Mystery Explained

and a barbos doing the same






chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The 'Miyota stutter' is a very, very well known thing that happens with those movements. I don't think I've ever had a Miyota movement watch myself so I've not seen it with my own eyes but I believe it's a very common occurrence.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Perhaps just one of the palet jewels is missing, assuming it had them. It must be odd to see though.
> I watched an old how it works type thing where they had a mock up clock with no escapement, to show how the ticks work
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 yeah its like when you reset a chrono and they spin back to zero but going forwards


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I had a feeling you would!
> 
> Have you had a play around with the slide rule yet? You can do all kinds of interesting things with it. Not just multiplication sums or distance and quantity conversions but for example if you go abroad you can set it to the exchange rate and use it to instantly convert prices in shops. It's very handy once you know how to use it.


Not yet, once i stop staring at it i'll give it a try!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

What you guys think of this. .was just upped on diverswatches. .a mock of a Ferrari engine in a watch..made by hubolt. .and wait for it $340,000!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a millionaires plaything isn't it. It's actually probably a very nifty piece of engineering. TAG do a lot of interesting concept pieces as well. The price of that Hublot is ridiculous isn't it but they'll have no problem selling the few that they do make. It's a real status symbol piece isn't it.


----------



## tomo_leeds (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi all , one of my very infrequent posts! 
Just got a new toy , curtesy of 40 yr long service award at BT , a Timefactors PRS-18A. Not been bothering with EM watches after getting Parnis , just going mech ! 
Mick


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What is it with everyone getting awesome watches today? Congratulations, that's a really nice classic diver.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What you guys think of this. .was just upped on diverswatches. .a mock of a Ferrari engine in a watch..made by hubolt. .and wait for it $340,000!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen that one on YouTube. 
It comes with an electric wheel-gun like tool to wind it.
There are about 6 spring barrels, you can see them lined up down the centre, and it has something ridiculous like a 21 day power reserve

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have an Invicta with a Miyota, I'll see if I can make it stutter tomorrow.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What you guys think of this. .was just upped on diverswatches. .a mock of a Ferrari engine in a watch..made by hubolt. .and wait for it $340,000!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it run fast


----------



## tomo_leeds (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What is it with everyone getting awesome watches today? Congratulations, that's a really nice classic diver.


Thanks Shaggy , one thing that attracted me was the bead blasted finish on the stainless steel.
Mick


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ideal world 10pm stuhrling timepieces....er i mean watches!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> ideal world 10pm stuhrling timepieces....er i mean watches!!
> 
> chico


 My timepiece is fine second hand does not jump and no bits missing its also got a good strap whats not to like for the price I got mine for


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> My timepiece is fine second hand does not jump and no bits missing its also got a good strap whats not to like for the price I got mine for


I wasn't knocking stuhrling watches mate just the way presenters pitch watches in general on the shopping channels, it's cringe worthy!! didn't mean to offend

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

no offence taken the watch commander is worse going to see what price they put on mine or the likes


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

"The watch shows the time on the top side using hands that point to hours and minutes and even seconds Wow!, it has a strap the wraps aaaalllllll the way round the wrist, we can send you a piece of paper to measure your wrist and your an get the strap adjusted so it fits YOUR wrist perfectly, WOW! I have one like this, it tells the time, it's A Maze Ing!!!! "

Barf!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

seen this that is a very good price 

CASIO SUPER ILLUMINATOR MTD DIVE WATCH MTD-1054 | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes he does talk crap although I did like the zeppelin watch but would not pay the price


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

May be entirely coincidental, but I get an email today from paypal, saying Getat responded to their request for delivery tracking information.
Lo and behold, all of a sudden my tracking number is working, and saying:

Item Number __________Destination ________________Delivery Status _____________Event Date
EAxxxxxxxxxHK ________Germany __________________The item left Hong Kong______7-Oct-2014
_______________________________________________for its destination on 
_______________________________________________8-Oct-2014 


Hope it's going further than Germany.....
Also means either Getat or HK Post have sat on it for the last 20 days.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

book reading time thats the most tv I have watched in ages and it was only an hour and sky let me down again no picture had to watch freeview thats why I am chucking it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> May be entirely coincidental, but I get an email today from paypal, saying Getat responded to their request for delivery tracking information.
> Lo and behold, all of a sudden my tracking number is working, and saying:
> 
> Item Number __________Destination ________________Delivery Status _____________Event Date
> ...


well the Russian post office a Kirov sat on my watch for 7 day then customs sat on it for three days then it was sent to Moscow were it stay for a week then on to customs there for three days before being sent out so not beyond the realms of possibility


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well the Russian post office a Kirov sat on my watch for 7 day then customs sat on it for three days then it was sent to Moscow were it stay for a week then on to customs there for three days before being sent out so not beyond the realms of possibility


Just very strange that I get an email from Paypal saying they've asked for proof of tracking, and four hours later it suddenly leaves HK.
My suspicious mind tells me Getat got off his arse and waddled round to the post office today with my parcel under his arm.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just very strange that I get an email from Paypal saying they've asked for proof of tracking, and four hours later it suddenly leaves HK.
> My suspicious mind tells me Getat got off his arse and waddled round to the post office today with my parcel under his arm.


are you using the tracking company I sent you ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just very strange that I get an email from Paypal saying they've asked for proof of tracking, and four hours later it suddenly leaves HK.
> My suspicious mind tells me Getat got off his arse and waddled round to the post office today with my parcel under his arm.


That is exactly what it looks like to me too!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> That is exactly what it looks like to me too!


 that's why I asked about the tracking as you know that one I sent you too. it is a bit more informative then some so it should state if it has sat there for twenty days or just posted ?


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

HK post is painfully slow every time I order anything. Takes at least a week to leave the country.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> are you using the tracking company I sent you ?


Yes (Aftership) and it's been saying for the last 3 weeks that the tracking number is "expired."
I've just checked Aftership in the last minute, and it's still saying expired.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> HK post is painfully slow every time I order anything. Takes at least a week to leave the country.


This has taken *three weeks* to leave the country.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Brrrr. First day I have needed a jumper in a while!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yes (Aftership) and it's been saying for the last 3 weeks that the tracking number is "expired."
> I've just checked Aftership in the last minute, and it's still saying expired.


 I don't use that one I thought it was a bit naff if I'm honest I have sent you a p.m with the one I use mate I hope it maybe might tell you more mate it did with the Russian one for me


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

It could only be......

















chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, it's day 2 and the first full day of wearing the barbos and checking how accurate it can be  








I'm wondering how it would look on a nato or zulu?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It could only be......
> 
> View attachment 1661241
> 
> ...


I will have to dig out my proper camera the one I use don't have any special feature that pic yesterday morning was with the lights on lol I was not even going for a lume shot lol its just I use those energy saving light bulbs but they do some thing to the light for pics and they don't come out well  see


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, it's my turn for a new watch today..










Thanks Chico, this is a really sweet watch. Now to get myself a yellow accented rally strap. Cheers pal!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok, it's my turn for a new watch today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No probs nice doing business with you mate, glad you like it! it looks good on leather & the deployment clasp is in the wee velvet bag under the lid

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

What about this one from clover straps?

















chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That's not bad at all. I actually had this one in mind. I've got it on something a little similar with red contrast at the moment.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Or one like this.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Or one like this.


That one would look great on it

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol you got just love this guy ambition lol and pricing 

Italian Navy 50s type:QuartzAM Lumi-Nor:Leather strap:G&apos;teed:Taucheruhr:Herren | eBay

Rooskie Army Style quartz:48mm s/s case:USSR:Cold war:Military:Tank:Armoured:WOW | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol you got just love this guy ambition lol and pricing
> 
> Italian Navy 50s type:QuartzAM Lumi-Nor:Leather strap:G&apos;teed:Taucheruhr:Herren | eBay
> 
> Rooskie Army Style quartz:48mm s/s case:USSR:Cold war:Military:Tank:Armoured:WOW | eBay


"sweep second hand" & "quartz movement" go hand in hand!!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok, it's my turn for a new watch today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Enjoy that beauty shags 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol you got just love this guy ambition lol and pricing
> 
> Italian Navy 50s type:QuartzAM Lumi-Nor:Leather strap:G&apos;teed:Taucheruhr:Herren | eBay
> 
> Rooskie Army Style quartz:48mm s/s case:USSR:Cold war:Military:Tank:Armoured:WOW | eBay


wow, he's really bigged those up hasn't he lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> "sweep second hand" & "quartz movement" go hand in hand!!!
> 
> chico


I kind of like the *"Comes with a fitted, long box "* lol well if some one buy's it I got to say it's there fault for not checking in to it before buying them  I always try and do a bit of research if I have the time before buying watch unless it one of those cheap last minute things


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> wow, he's really bigged those up hasn't he lol


 he all most had me with the pizza at first then I thought hang on a minute and the Putin still has the pull sicker on In the pics lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I kind of like the *"Comes with a fitted, long box "* lol well if some one buy's it I got to say it's there fault for not checking in to it before buying them  I always try and do a bit of research if I have the time before buying watch unless it one of those cheap last minute things


To be honest, I'd like to fit HIM with a fitted long box, for trying to sell £10 tat for £35.

"Lumi-Nor" & "LumiNor" lol what a ****.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> To be honest, I'd like to fit HIM with a fitted long box, for trying to sell £10 tat for £35.
> 
> "Lumi-Nor" & "LumiNor" lol what a ****.


well I would agree the Rooskie haha is probably tat ..but I think the pizza has stood the test of time and is the only one that get's lots of arm time so I would not call that one tat the rest meh


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well I would agree the Rooskie haha is probably tat ..but I think the pizza has stood the test of time and is the only one that get's lots of arm time so I would not call that one tat the rest meh


Nah I didn't mean it against the Pizza, just that all the EM watches are £10 tat, and it's one thing to make a little markup, but three and a half times the cost and £3 postage on top, that's taking the p.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I would agree the Rooskie haha is probably tat ..but I think the pizza has stood the test of time and is the only one that get's lots of arm time so I would not call that one tat the rest meh


even the Pizza although it may look nice is, at the end of the day as much a piece of tat as the rest of the collection. it's all cosmetic, the case, movement, straps and build quality are pretty much tat! ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> even the Pizza although it may look nice is, at the end of the day as much a piece of tat as the rest of the collection. it's all cosmetic, the case, movement, straps and build quality are pretty much tat! ;-)


well as I have had open and in pieces I would say the pizza is the same quality as the achieve


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what's the best way to clean a dial I had one and in the end I had to go hard on it a use turps which work a bit to well haha but still looks better ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> what's the best way to clean a dial I had one and in the end I had to go hard on it a use turps which work a bit to well haha but still looks better ?


Good job mate, what a difference, not sure whats the best stuff to use though!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well as I have had open and in pieces I would say the pizza is the same quality as the achieve


yeah, that's true enough


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Good job mate, what a difference, not sure whats the best stuff to use though!!
> 
> chico


it depend if it's not a painted dial and has hard marking it's fine but it takes of everything else of you have to decide weather you want to keep these as you see I choose to lose the damage seconds marks and the name that was patch to so I went sterile but if I had something that good to use on painted dials it would be better then I might have been able to keep the name on it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, that's true enough


to be honest the new archie and the pizza have cases are so close to each other that I always thought they came from the same place


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> it depend if it's not a painted dial and has hard marking it's fine but it takes of everything else of you have to decide weather you want to keep these as you see I choose to lose the damage seconds marks and the name that was patch to so I went sterile but if I had something that good to use on painted dials it would be better then I might have been able to keep the name on it


That's why i only buy new watches mate!!! lol

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ITMW read thru this thread this morning, pretty good.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/fun-scrap-metal-1077578.html

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's why i only buy new watches mate!!! lol
> 
> chico


well I love to have a play with old watches there's nothing better then playing with an old watch on a rainy cold afternoon well I can think of one thing but let's not go there .. I like to pay about a £10 for job lots of old watches to practice on and screw up on and to learn with  and if I get them looking half decent to wear


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That's why i only buy new watches mate!!! lol
> 
> chico


I don't mind 2nd hand watches as long as they are still perfect lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Speaking of 2nd hand, today's watch arrived a little while ago, 








Any guesses ;-)

good luck with that, tapatalk refuses to upload the pics lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Speaking of 2nd hand, today's watch arrived a little while ago,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmm i'm stumped

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Speaking of 2nd hand, today's watch arrived a little while ago,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well a parnis pilot like chico's ? )


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I've had the EM Soecial diver on all day, with a Seiko Rubber strap and I love it! Sharky's watch looks almost as deep!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well a parnis pilot like chico's ? )


can you see the picture? it's not showing on my pc or phone!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well a parnis pilot like chico's ? )


That was my first thought but then i seen the steel caseback & it looks to thick for the pilot, maybe the 42mm one with the sandwich dial??

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I've had the EM Soecial diver on all day, with a Seiko Rubber strap and I love it! Sharky's watch looks almost as deep!


it is pretty deep!, I weighed it yesterday and it weighs 133grms without a strap lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Geckota Nav-b??

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Geckota Nav-b??
> 
> chico


yayy, well done ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> yayy, well done ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1663914


Lovely mate, wots the verdict, would like to pick up the bronze version

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That was my first thought but then i seen the steel caseback & it looks to thick for the pilot, maybe the 42mm one with the sandwich dial??
> 
> chico


still going with a sea-gull pilot still my guess


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Lovely mate, wots the verdict, would like to pick up the bronze version
> 
> chico


it's VERY nice! even the wife said as much and she is getting rather fed up with all the deliveries lol. lovely soft leather strap, solid heavy case and thick bevelled crystal


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's VERY nice! even the wife said as much and she is getting rather fed up with all the deliveries lol. lovely soft leather strap, solid heavy case and thick bevelled crystal


Superb mate, looks fantastic, enjoy it! that's the bronze version on the want list along with the ticino mech chrono to complete my pilot watch addiction!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> still going with a sea-gull pilot still my guess












check out that second hand!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't mind 2nd hand watches as long as they are still perfect lol


Oh i'l buy second hand all day long just not ones that need restored, not got the skills for that.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Superb mate, looks fantastic, enjoy it! that's the bronze version on the want list along with the ticino mech chrono to complete my pilot watch addiction!!
> 
> chico


even better, I found someone selling it 2nd hand for much less ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> even better, I found someone selling it 2nd hand for much less ;-)


Result mate!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


>


well I was part right with a pilot. but that's got the Miyota 8215 movement ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I was part right with a pilot. but that's got the Miyota 8215 movement ?


yes it has, I've just noticed the same second hand stutter as with the Barbos diver!! how weird lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yes it has, I've just noticed the same second hand stutter as with the Barbos diver!! how weird lol


lol I can see you there tapping all your watches lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Have any of you guys ever had a look or ordered anything from Clover Straps at all? I've heard he is the man to go to for great value custom work.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have any of you guys ever had a look or ordered anything from Clover Straps at all? I've heard he is the man to go to for great value custom work.


I've never tried them but I've just had a look and there are some great looking straps there! any idea of prices?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have any of you guys ever had a look or ordered anything from Clover Straps at all? I've heard he is the man to go to for great value custom work.


Iv'e only browsed but his stuff looks top notch, have only ever heard good things about him mate, Frakkenprawn got a couple of straps from him and he was over the moon with the whole buying experience with patrik

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/clover-straps-922042.html

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've never tried them but I've just had a look and there are some great looking straps there! any idea of prices?


I think they range between 30-80 dollars depending on what you want done

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep I been at play again as is or should I put the white hands from the jap on instead of gold


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Right, bored of all my watches. I think I might start a selling spree soon to buy a Steinhart submariner....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Right, bored of all my watches. I think I might start a selling spree soon to buy a Steinhart submariner....


please don't show me lol don't think my wife can take any more lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Right, bored of all my watches. I think I might start a selling spree soon to buy a Steinhart submariner....


yeah theirs deffo a stein in my future to


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Sharky don't look... http://www.steinhartwatches.de/de/OCEAN-1-VINTAGE-red-incl-Natoband,191.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I could spend £1000's on that steinhart site if i had the funds, love their watches

starting with this









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I could spend £1000's on that steinhart site if i had the funds, love their watches
> 
> starting with this
> 
> ...


yeah that's the one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah that's the one


Beauty init, then this

View attachment Screen-shot-2011-10-25-at-7.03.14-PM-e1319584642437.png


chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Chico, I hope this isn't a silly question but did you say you included the buckle in that Tissot box?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

And this....









and this....








chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chico, I hope this isn't a silly question but did you say you included the buckle in that Tissot box?


Yeah mate it's in the wee bag under the box lid

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha, oh sh#t I didn't even realise there was a bag there! I've been pulling up the box and looking inside the white cushion, lol.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Haha, oh sh#t I didn't even realise there was a bag there! I've been pulling up the box and looking inside the white cushion, lol.


lol

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've currently got the Tissot on this rally strap but I need to get one with white stitching instead.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Wee collection pic with the new addition









chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've currently got the Tissot on this rally strap but I need to get one with white stitching instead.


That looks awesome, maybe i should have kept it now!! lol :-d

white stiching will set that right off mate

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That looks awesome, maybe i should have kept it now!! lol :-d
> 
> white stiching will set that right off mate
> 
> chico


ant it the way you sell it them you want it back lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha, I'll give you first dibs if I flip it, lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> ant it the way you sell it them you want it back lol


After seeing shaggys pic defo!!



ShaggyDog said:


> Haha, I'll give you first dibs if I flip it, lol


defo mate!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> After seeing shaggys pic defo!!
> 
> defo mate!!
> 
> chico


I have done it a couple of times I have even once bought it again lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I have done it a couple of times I have even once bought it again lol


well we find out if shaggy ever flips it!! although i'm over the moon with my part of the deal









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> well we find out if shaggy ever flips it!! although i'm over the moon with my part of the deal
> 
> View attachment 1666690
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of getting a pilot too if I find one at the right price


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I'm thinking of getting a pilot too if I find one at the right price


What's the right price?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I'm thinking of getting a pilot too if I find one at the right price


what one you after? i was never into them until i got lufty, now i love them, probably my favourite style now

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

not sure and when I have filled the watch jar back up I got a parnis on ads I got my eye on


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> not sure and when I have filled the watch jar back up I got a parnis on ads I got my eye on


The parnis pilot is a cracking watch, runs like a dream and the 44mm case is my perfect size

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's a lume shot of the Geckota Pilot


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The parnis pilot is a cracking watch, runs like a dream and the 44mm case is my perfect size
> 
> chico


yeah I just miss out on this last week  so yeah lol might get one similar if I don't get the one off the ads


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here's a lume shot of the Geckota Pilot


oooooh i want that even more now!!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I just miss out on this last week  so yeah lol might get one similar if I don't get the one off the ads


How much is the one off the ads?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> How much is the one off the ads?
> 
> chico


100 euros at the minute but I might see if he will take less


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> 100 euros at the minute but I might see if he will take less


that's a bit expensive mate, £79 you can get the same watch from the manbush for £47

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> that's a bit expensive mate, £79 you can get the same watch from the manbush for £47
> 
> chico


sorry I have confused you a bit the one in the pic I missed out on was I think like 39 euros .. the one I got my eye now on ads is a parnis power reserve pilot  at the 100 euros


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> sorry I have confused you a bit the one in the pic I missed out on was I think like 39 euros .. the one I got my eye now on ads is a parnis power reserve pilot  at the 100 euros


Cool i thought that was a bit dear for that!! is it the one like the IWC top gun watch?

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

While were on the subject of pilots what happened to odark30 not seen her on for ages?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cool i thought that was a bit dear for that!! is it the one like the IWC top gun watch?
> 
> chico


lol this tread as eyes I will p.m a pic to you mate that's why I was being vague lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol this tread as eyes I will p.m a pic to you mate that's why I was being vague lol


Roger!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> While were on the subject of pilots what happened to odark30 not seen her on for ages?
> 
> chico


yeah I saw a few comments of hers early in the week or could have been the end of last week I was going to p.m her but I could not find the last p.m I sent . I was gong to send one later tonite .. hoping she's just crazy busy is all ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> While were on the subject of pilots what happened to odark30 not seen her on for ages?
> 
> chico


She's still around, she posts a lot in the vintage, pilot, and Russian watch forums. I think it's just a case that if maybe people aren't buying the EM watches anymore they might not always visit this forum these days.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

There's a few others that I'm not sure if we see her anymore. Fox Covert? Wee Boab? Airfixer?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

true I love this thread but I go a wondering from time to time I think this is a good starter thread for people to learn the ropes then go explore is my motto


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well airfixer was on the other day I think it was and foxy I had notice that he had like a few comments so still around but yeah there a good few that have drop by the way side  it like leepal there was another with a name a bit like our blanchy can't think what it was 

was it leachy nah that can't be right lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

We haven't seen Tomo for ages either? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We haven't seen Tomo for ages either?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah both of them


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am still here been sorting now tv for the wife got in late and missed out on a gigandet


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The watch I wore today I still love it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here's a lume shot of the Geckota Pilot


Stunning lume!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I hardly go anywhere on WUS except this thread. And best sub homage. But mainly here. I am pretty active on another forum or two though, depends what I am into at the time. I am moving away from watches soon and getting another obsession, as this one is costing me more than my previous one (guitars)!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ive been lurking more than anything the last few weeks been very busy between working full time and the masters lol

I haven't even had time to look on ebay :-0


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Ive been lurking more than anything the last few weeks been very busy between working full time and the masters lol
> 
> I haven't even had time to look on ebay :-0


hey mate


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I hardly go anywhere on WUS except this thread. And best sub homage. But mainly here. I am pretty active on another forum or two though, depends what I am into at the time. I am moving away from watches soon and getting another obsession, as this one is costing me more than my previous one (guitars)!


Have to agree. Watch collecting is a rich man's sport. .can be very frustrating seeing all the beautiful watches and resigning yourself to never acquiring them..that's true of many hobbies too, I guess 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I hardly go anywhere on WUS except this thread. And best sub homage. But mainly here. I am pretty active on another forum or two though, depends what I am into at the time. I am moving away from watches soon and getting another obsession, as this one is costing me more than my previous one (guitars)!


oh don't talk to me about guitars!! I decided to teach myself to play, found out that guitars look nice, ended up buying 6 and still can't play lol but they do look nice on the wall lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol be careful how you read this one lol 

Tollet 17 Jewels Rare Vintage Watch Collectible | eBay


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh don't talk to me about guitars!! I decided to teach myself to play, found out that guitars look nice, ended up buying 6 and still can't play lol but they do look nice on the wall lol


I had 14 guitars at my peak. Since my band went on a break I have cut right down. Just three guitars, a mandolin and a bouzouki now. Oh and one hidden under the couch that my wife has forgotten I had....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning. Getting a cold so not sleeping well. Having an EM week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still wearing this getting ready to go to work ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, day 2 of the Barbos timing trials and is gained about 18 seconds in 24 hours, is that good? Seems OK to me lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, day 2 of the Barbos timing trials and is gained about 18 seconds in 24 hours, is that good? Seems OK to me lol


Not to bad mate it usually takes a couple of weeks on & off the wrist for it to settle down a bit

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, here is something interesting. I've found a way on this thread to call up a 'high score table' of who has posted the most in this thread and how many posts they've made. You'll never guess who is in the lead... 










ITMY is in the lead with 5191 posts here which is double the amount of Pep in second! Smeagal takes third sport, Chico is in fourth and Sharky is in fifth.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

A day calling for a bit of presence.









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok, here is something interesting. I've found a way on this thread to call up a 'high score table' of who has posted the most in this thread and how many posts they've made. You'll never guess who is in the lead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, the MWC league table!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok, here is something interesting. I've found a way on this thread to call up a 'high score table' of who has posted the most in this thread and how many posts they've made. You'll never guess who is in the lead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My oh my..doing rough math, thread almost 8 months in..240 days. That's almost 10 a day for me! Lol I need to reign it in a little

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> My oh my..doing rough math, thread almost 8 months in..240 days. That's almost 10 a day for me! Lol I need to reign it in a little
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Lol, you've got some way to go to beat the champ, ITMY is on 24 posts per day average! If you are browsing on a desktop just click on a users profile and you see it at the bottom on the right. I'm only on 4.8. 

Actually Pep your official score is 12.67 per day.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok, here is something interesting. I've found a way on this thread to call up a 'high score table' of who has posted the most in this thread and how many posts they've made. You'll never guess who is in the lead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a bit disappointed I am not higher, must make more effort! I'll never catch ITMW though.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

If


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Do


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't follow the trend I lead it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Itmw is the backbone of the thread. .he's the MWC king!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha, I just got temporarily blocked from the thread for posting too frequently!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Haha, I just got temporarily blocked from the thread for posting too frequently!


Ha! Postwhoring! Serves you right. Now hoe does ITMW manage to avoid the block?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Haha, I just got temporarily blocked from the thread for posting too frequently!


Really? Hahaha!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Ha! Postwhoring! Serves you right. Now hoe does ITMW manage to avoid the block?


well if you ask a question and I answer all good but if you just spam then it's just sad


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> A day calling for a bit of presence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mate!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well if you ask a question and I answer all good but if you just spam then it's just sad


I think I'm a spanner. .no wait a spammer. .

The best thing about the mwc saga is the love/hate scenes between shaggy and itmy 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

️

For any given watch there's a whole range of emotion.

(Hope that works)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think I'm a spanner. .no wait a spammer. .
> 
> The best thing about the mwc saga is the love/hate scenes between shaggy and itmy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 well true most of the time things are great but just once in a while I wonder if comments are genuine or a hidden pop at oneself you just can never tell with a written comment so I fine the best way is not to read the ones I think are disingenuous and not both to reply to then as they say then the status quo is still met


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well if you ask a question and I answer all good but if you just spam then it's just sad


There are a couple of members on WUS that you see have really big post counts but then when you look at their actual posts they are often just short couple of word answers like "Looks good" in response to a picture. They do that across 20 threads a day and sure these people are going to have big post counts, I'm sure some of them do it just to try and boost their post count as much as they can.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I hate you all, I only come here for the crack ;-)


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

That's true 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I hate you all, I only come here for the crack ;-)


Mike I don't think you hate me as much as I hate you lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well true most of the time things are great but just once in a while I wonder if comments are genuine or a hidden pop at oneself you just can never tell with a written comment so I fine the best way is not to read the ones I think are disingenuous and not both to reply to then as they say then the status quo is still met


I've said to ITMY before not to take me too seriously. This thread would be very boring of we'd gone through 25,000 posts without ribbing each other or the watches a bit.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Mike I don't think you hate me as much as I hate you lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I have that effect on people in real life, not just on the forums!

In all seriousness, what did I do before March this year? How did I spend my time, and money?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've said to ITMY before not to take me too seriously. This thread would be very boring of we'd gone through 25,000 posts without ribbing each other or the watches a bit.


Is very true..This has been a very civilised thread. .and I think the main aim is to share tips on how to enable each other to spend too much money on watches..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is very true..This has been a very civilised thread. .and I think the main aim is to share tips on how to enable each other to spend too much money on watches..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It's doing a great job. 
When I started collecting the EM watches I thought...
"Just £5 a week? That's hardly going to break the bank!, I spend more on Coffee"
...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> There are a couple of members on WUS that you see have really big post counts but then when you look at their actual posts they are often just short couple of word answers like "Looks good" in response to a picture. They do that across 20 threads a day and sure these people are going to have big post counts, I'm sure some of them do it just to try and boost their post count as much as they can.


yeah I can understand a new member doing a bit to get to say 100 then they don't feel like a newbie but it's a bit off when people have a lot more but it changes with threads and what's being talk about if for example you don't know a lot about a subject but like what you have heard then it's cool to say I agree or plus 1 and stuff it's a really hard thing to quantify as it changes so much


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

While we're on a truth trip today..and it does grate in me to say this. .but i think chico is a little boring Pmsl!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> While we're on a truth trip today..and it does grate in me to say this. .but i think chico is a little boring Pmsl!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 think we have loss him to the pilot and parnis threads  come back chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> While we're on a truth trip today..and it does grate in me to say this. .but i think chico is a little boring Pmsl!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I prefer to think of myself as chilled rather than boring!! lol



is that my watch said:


> think we have loss him to the pilot and parnis threads  come back chico


Not at all mate this is home, but i do float around other threads a lot!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not at all mate this is home, but i do float around other threads a lot!!
> 
> chico


yeah I thought I had saw your foot print around some of the local haunts  any news on the z yet I will have to go have a read ant look In a few days


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

A picture from the 1st mwc thread meet and greet 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

No he's over on WRUW showing off the Nighthawk 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> I prefer to think of myself as chilled rather than boring!! lol
> 
> Not at all mate this is home, but i do float around other threads a lot!!
> 
> chico


I just float around whichever threads look interesting. When I started here a few years back I was mainly in the Affordable forum but these days I'm just as likely to be discussing something in that Rolex or sometimes even the High End forum as I am G-shock forum, Seiko & Citizen or Affordables.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I thought I had saw your foot print around some of the local haunts  any news on the z yet I will have to go have a read ant look In a few days


Z.... you've lost me on that one mate????

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

talk about trying to up your post count, I was only here half an hour ago and now there's 3 pages to read!! lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I just float around whichever threads look interesting. When I started here a few years back I was mainly in the Affordable forum but these days I'm just as likely to be discussing something in that Rolex or sometimes even the High End forum as I am G-shock forum, Seiko & Citizen or Affordables.


I usually go between the affordables, chinese, pilot/military & the public forums

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I usually go between the affordables, chinese, pilot/military & the public forums
> 
> chico


The public forums are a lions den on here..seriously lacking that British Isle sense of irony and banter..can make interesting reading and back lash if you dip your toe in..is great fun lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've had a lot of fun in the Public Forum. You often get threads that end up like a fist fight in a wild west saloon. Perfect opportunity to jump in and swing a few chairs yourself!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Z.... you've lost me on that one mate????
> 
> chico


was trying to remember how to spell it was it zelos


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> The public forums are a lions den on here..seriously lacking that British Isle sense of irony and banter..can make interesting reading and back lash if you dip your toe in..is great fun lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Defo mate it's savage over there, but the WRUW threads are awesome, you see some amazing watches. F/71 is the place to be!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I usually go between the affordables, chinese, pilot/military & the public forums
> 
> chico


the same but with the Russian and sales thrown in to


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> was trying to remember how to spell it was it zelos


Oh yeah, don't think it closes to till the 31st

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've had a lot of fun in the Public Forum. You often get threads that end up like a fist fight in a wild west saloon. Perfect opportunity to jump in and swing a few chairs yourself!


It's akin to a pool full of piranhas. .ready to slaughter the mere sign of a member posting a previous question, not giving enough details on a watch wish, or grammar mistakes lol..I do wonder if any them ever popped in here and thought..what the hell is this thread about!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's akin to a pool full of piranhas. .ready to slaughter the mere sign of a member posting a previous question, not giving enough details on a watch wish, or grammar mistakes lol..I do wonder if any them ever popped in here and thought..what the hell is this thread about!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


they do and it confuse them and they scratch their heads and wonder off 
and then go and make threads about it lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's akin to a pool full of piranhas. .ready to slaughter the mere sign of a member posting a previous question, not giving enough details on a watch wish, or grammar mistakes lol..I do wonder if any them ever popped in here and thought..what the hell is this thread about!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Chocolate hob-nobs of course...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> It's akin to a pool full of piranhas. .ready to slaughter the mere sign of a member posting a previous question, not giving enough details on a watch wish, or grammar mistakes lol..I do wonder if any them ever popped in here and thought..what the hell is this thread about!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Haha, was it you one time that started a thread about a Seiko dive watch and got absolutely ripped to pieces by a metaphorical pack of rabid dogs circling for the kill?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> Chocolate hob-nobs of course...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Bourbon Creams, ftw.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Haha, was it you one time that started a thread about a Seiko dive watch and got absolutely ripped to pieces by a metaphorical pack of rabid dogs circling for the kill?


No I asked if a WIS should ever sell a watch..you waded in on that one .my high post count was called into question too. .was great fun lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> No I asked if a WIS should ever sell a watch..you waded in on that one .my high post count was called into question too. .was great fun lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah, I jumped in to help you because I saw you were being savaged. So, eight months on what do you think the answer to your question is now?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

good question


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

It's funny the state grown men can get into over a bit of bling!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's funny the state grown men can get into over a bit of bling!!
> 
> chico


???


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> ???


I mean what pep was talking about, getting ripped to shreds over a watch!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, I jumped in to help you because I saw you were being savaged. So, eight months on what do you think the answer to your question is now?


It's odd..I still think they shouldn't. .I guess it's easier to do if you have plenty of money. .I need to be very cautious with my purchases as the last thing I want is a loss on a watch..selling so far went well for me as I got the same models back and had some cash to spare

Some of these guys just get watches, knowing they're are going to flip. .that's more money than sense in my eyes?

Overall though I think a wis can sell a watch but that should be seen as a mistake. .if that makes sense?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, that makes sense. However I feel that selling is an integral and vital part if being a WIS. There are thousands of nice watches out there, we can't afford to buy everything we like. So sometimes you buy a piece and when you've got your pleasure out of it you sell it on so you can buy the nice piece you want to own. There's nothing wrong with that at all, it gives you a chance to own and try out way more fantastic watches than if you just bought a piece and kept it forever. And some people have become greater WIS precisely because of selling pieces as it enables them to own a wide variety of watches over time and further their knowledge.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I think that's something I had in my head when I started getting the EMs. I could never afford to have examples of £1000+ watches on display. But I've picked out a few that I like to wear and bought more robust better quality examples. The Pan Hom And the Invicta for example. Now unfortunately there are lots of other watches attracting my cash.

I'm desperately avoiding adding up how much I've spent in the last 8 months. 


Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, that makes sense. However I feel that selling is an integral and vital part if being a WIS. There are thousands of nice watches out there, we can't afford to buy everything we like. So sometimes you buy a piece and when you've got your pleasure out of it you sell it on so you can buy the nice piece you want to own. There's nothing wrong with that at all, it gives you a chance to own and try out way more fantastic watches than if you just bought a piece and kept it forever. And some people have become greater WIS precisely because of selling pieces as it enables them to own a wide variety of watches over time and further their knowledge.


As one of the lads pointed out in that thread my point was nothing to do with watch collecting and more to do with me thinking I was a better 'collecter'.

That point did hit home with me and scuppered my whole argument. .It's all choice. .but to me is better to ultimately buy or wait to buy what I really want as I'm tied to a low budget and can't afford to loose money on a purchase. .trades like the one you and chico made is more up my street. .but I see and agree with what you say..and not blowing my own trumpet. .It is an interesting question?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, it's definitely an interesting question. Just out of interest, have you sold any watches at all since you joined these forums?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Oh yeah, it's definitely an interesting question. Just out of interest, have you sold any watches at all since you joined these forums?


I sold a tankist..For double I paid for it. .and replaced that. .I sold an archive because I got my first one replaced when rebirth sent me a free one following a crown issue..I sent a hmt to itmy..that was running too fast and replaced it with the profit from my tankist sale oh and I sold a mumbai 5 to itmy as I had 3 of them. .and he really liked it..so all in the collection is intact and I lost no cash lol..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I sold a tankist..For double I paid for it. .and replaced that. .I sold an archive because I got my first one replaced when rebirth sent me a free one following a crown issue..I sent a hmt to itmy..that was running too fast and replaced it with the profit from my tankist sale oh and I sold a mumbai 5 to itmy as I had 3 of them. .and he really liked it..so all in the collection is intact and I lost no cash lol..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Oh and I managed to put some cash towards my solar with some of the cash made from these transactions lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Not to carry over an argument

I may have mentioned my Lego Technic habit. I have over 300 different sets. 
Generally I buy them. build them strip them down box t up, then put them in the loft. I do have some that I haven't got round to yet
Some I've had from new when I was I kid.
Some I've bought more recently
I'm always on eBay and other sites looking for the handful I don't have. I avoid specialist sites as they get nasty expensive
I'll buy good boxes and make up sets from correct era parts. Period correct shades of grey of course. 
I trade up to better quality sets and sell in to people who need spare bits
So am I a collector or an enthusiast?


Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I sold a tankist..For double I paid for it. .and replaced that. .I sold an archive because I got my first one replaced when rebirth sent me a free one following a crown issue..I sent a hmt to itmy..that was running too fast and replaced it with the profit from my tankist sale oh and I sold a mumbai 5 to itmy as I had 3 of them. .and he really liked it..so all in the collection is intact and I lost no cash lol..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Cool. I think that's how a lot of people on these forums do it, just selling off a few pieces now and then that they don't have so much use for anymore. The other side of it, people buying IWC's, G.O's, Bell & Ross watches and then wearing them a handful of times and then flipping them at a loss, that's a different story altogether. Although part of me thinks if you can afford a IWC in the first place you probably aren't going to be as upset as you or I would at losing a significant chunk of money by selling it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes, that makes sense. However I feel that selling is an integral and vital part if being a WIS. There are thousands of nice watches out there, we can't afford to buy everything we like. So sometimes you buy a piece and when you've got your pleasure out of it you sell it on so you can buy the nice piece you want to own. There's nothing wrong with that at all, it gives you a chance to own and try out way more fantastic watches than if you just bought a piece and kept it forever. And some people have become greater WIS precisely because of selling pieces as it enables them to own a wide variety of watches over time and further their knowledge.


true theirs watches I would not buy new could not afford new but have see on here in good condition at a third of the price so I say let them sell if I'm buying


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

New Pink Floyd 1 hour 10 in... BBC Radio 2 - The Chris Evans Breakfast Show, Pink Floyd - World Exclusive

Already preordered my copy of the new album a couple of weeks ago on CD+Blue Ray. Very excited


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Cool. I think that's how a lot of people on these forums do it, just selling off a few pieces now and then that they don't have so much use for anymore. The other side of it, people buying IWC's, G.O's, Bell & Ross watches and then wearing them a handful of times and then flipping them at a loss, that's a different story altogether. Although part of me thinks if you can afford a IWC in the first place you probably aren't going to be as upset as you or I would at losing a significant chunk of money by selling it.


Yes is like chess when you're watching the 'cash' . Adds to the fun..The only regrets I have is some of the mwc watches. I gave the subby to a mate in work who loved it but I'll keep the rest as I'm a bit of a sentimental soul lol.

All the watches I have have a little place in my watch story. And to be honest the wee struggle to get them makes it harder to part with them..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Not to carry over an argument
> 
> I may have mentioned my Lego Technic habit. I have over 300 different sets.
> Generally I buy them. build them strip them down box t up, then put them in the loft. I do have some that I haven't got round to yet
> ...


simple both


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> Not to carry over an argument
> 
> I may have mentioned my Lego Technic habit. I have over 300 different sets.
> Generally I buy them. build them strip them down box t up, then put them in the loft. I do have some that I haven't got round to yet
> ...


Both.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Not to carry over an argument
> 
> I may have mentioned my Lego Technic habit. I have over 300 different sets.
> Generally I buy them. build them strip them down box t up, then put them in the loft. I do have some that I haven't got round to yet
> ...


You need to up a few pics David 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

question do you care what side the winder is on I just like it on the right it seems weird to me to see the winder on the left


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope, I don't care. I've had plenty of watches with the crowns at 3 o'clock but also my share of divers with the crown at 4 or even on the other side at 9. To be honest I probably prefer the crown to be somwhere other than 3 on a diver (unless it's a chrono).


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> There are a couple of members on WUS that you see have really big post counts but then when you look at their actual posts they are often just short couple of word answers like "Looks good" in response to a picture. They do that across 20 threads a day and sure these people are going to have big post counts, I'm sure some of them do it just to try and boost their post count as much as they can.


Looks good.....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> Looks good.....


+1


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> question do you care what side the winder is on I just like it on the right it seems weird to me to see the winder on the left


being left handed as I am it'd make sense to have a winder on the opposite side BUT I don't wear my watch on the right hand as some lefties do. I've never had one with a winder on the left side, is it for lefties or is there another reason to have it on the other side?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> they do and it confuse them and they scratch their heads and wonder off
> and then go and make threads about it lol


Just like old biffa


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> being left handed as I am it'd make sense to have a winder on the opposite side BUT I don't wear my watch on the right hand as some lefties do. I've never had one with a winder on the left side, is it for lefties or is there another reason to have it on the other side?


On a chunky diver having it on the left saves it from banging into things or digging into the back of your hand when it flexes (this might be quite handy if you say had thick gloves on that where the crown might otherwise restrict movement).


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> Just like old biffa


Bless him, he must be running out of tinfoil by now....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> being left handed as I am it'd make sense to have a winder on the opposite side BUT I don't wear my watch on the right hand as some lefties do. I've never had one with a winder on the left side, is it for lefties or is there another reason to have it on the other side?


I could be wrong but with the diver was so that they would not get caught on thing ?  I do love the various positions of the crown I got watches with all points of the left cover well all most all lol I might have to buy one with the crown on the other side just to see lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Bless him, he must be running out of tinfoil by now....


he's got his own blog with now free tinfoil hats when you fan lol ; )


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> he's got his own blog with now free tinfoil hats when you fan lol ; )


God, I'd forgotten about good ole Biffa ! Just looked him up, he's got a cat now.........









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Who's Biffa???

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Shock alert, Getat watch just arrived. Pics of opening to follow shortly.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry I've not posted for the last few day guys it's been mad busy here. The wifes working everyday on overtime so I've got to get up early to pick the kids up from school. And then I've started a new indoor job at work and have to learn all the computer systems and it just happens to be the week we're breaking in a new boss who frankly is about as much use as tits on a fish ! I have been lurking though and trying to catch up with the mad flurry of posts today (I see I'm number 6 on the hit parade !) 


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Shock alert, Getat watch just arrived. Pics of opening to follow shortly.


Yes !!!!!!! Get clicking and posting mate can't wait to see it 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Shock alert, Getat watch just arrived. Pics of opening to follow shortly.


Result mate, can't wait to see it!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Shock alert, Getat watch just arrived. Pics of opening to follow shortly.


lol told you so ner ner hehe


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sorry I've not posted for the last few day guys it's been mad busy here. The wifes working everyday on overtime so I've got to get up early to pick the kids up from school. And then I've started a new indoor job at work and have to learn all the computer systems and it just happens to be the week we're breaking in a new boss who frankly is about as much use as tits on a fish ! I have been lurking though and trying to catch up with the mad flurry of posts today (I see I'm number 6 on the hit parade !)
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


glad to here it's going well busy but well


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Shock alert, Getat watch just arrived. Pics of opening to follow shortly.


Cool mate..can't wait to see it!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> glad to here it's going well busy but well


Cheers lad 
Wearing the SOKI today as its been a while since it had an outing and I miss the feel of the mesh on wrist lol !









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Shock alert, Getat watch just arrived. Pics of opening to follow shortly.


Can't wait to see pics.
How long in total to get to you?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Shock alert, Getat watch just arrived. Pics of opening to follow shortly.


yayy, that's great news  we need pics ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers lad
> Wearing the SOKI today as its been a while since it had an outing and I miss the feel of the mesh on wrist lol !
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure the dog is going dude where's the 63


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Picked up the bigger purchase I mentioned.
Need to read the manual 









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm sure the dog is going dude where's the 63 [/
> Nah, watches aren't his thing mate he's more interested in waiting for me to let him have the dregs from my coffee ! Poor lad hasn't had his caffeine fix yet
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You don't remember all that Biffa business Chico? He came in here slagging off Eagle Moss saying that the MWC watches were a scam and he'd been ripped off and then started accusing us all of working for EM. He was two bourbons short of a selection box.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> You don't remember all that Biffa business Chico? He came in here slagging off Eagle Moss saying that the MWC watches were a scam and he'd been ripped off and then started accusing us all of working for EM. He was two bourbons short of a selection box.


Ha-ha what a plonker, na i don't remember him.

chico


----------



## Steven James (Sep 17, 2014)

I have the exact same case. Struggling to resist immediately filling it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Steven

what case you talking about mate?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You don't remember all that Biffa business Chico? He came in here slagging off Eagle Moss saying that the MWC watches were a scam and he'd been ripped off and then started accusing us all of working for EM. He was two bourbons short of a selection box.


He turned out to be half right lol. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Picked up the bigger purchase I mentioned.
> Need to read the manual
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice mate..a Santa Fe?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Very nice mate..a Santa Fe?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


looks like a nissan qashqai

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> looks like a nissan qashqai
> 
> chico


Hmm maybe

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He turned out to be half right lol. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


You secretly work for Eagle Moss ? !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

First, the pics:


















































































Now for the words:

Well, it arrived ticking and running, which makes me think no way has this spent 3 weeks in the postal system.
But, as expected it came in the nice box (which pales in comparison to the Barbos box now!) and well wrapped.

First impressions, well I ordered the 44mm and it is HUGE. Bigger than the Archy, so thank feck I didn't order the 47mm, which had been my initial thought.
He has also sent the wrong strap, I ordered the hazel grey and he's sent me the tan strap. No big deal, these straps are going to look absolutely ridiculous on you unless you're at least eighteen stone and built like Arnie, so putting an Archy one on it.

It's quieter than I expected, again no big deal.
Lume is pretty poor for C3 Superlume. It lasts about ten seconds from under the halogen light on the cooker hood and took a number of tries to get a lume shot without it gone.

All in all, it's okay for £83. Nothing to write home about. Would I buy another Getat? Absolutely not.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> First, the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it mate......a lot. In fact looking at the pictures I think I've just had a watchgasm ! Sorry to hear that your not that pleased with it mate but if you decide to get rid of it I'll take it for the full price in a heartbeat mate no questions asked 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Israeli Commando today. Really nice watch. One of the facebook guys has put a metal clasp bracelet on it and it looks amazing.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I like it mate......a lot. In fact looking at the pictures I think I've just had a watchgasm ! Sorry to hear that your not that pleased with it mate but if you decide to get rid of it I'll take it for the full price in a heartbeat mate no questions asked


I'm not unhappy with it, just I expected superlume to be a bit better than this one is. Can't quote names of the top of my head, but read posts here where lume on other watches has lasted minutes.
This one lasts seconds. Not a biggie. And the strap I can change anyway.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Israeli Commando today. Really nice watch. One of the facebook guys has put a metal clasp bracelet on it and it looks amazing.


I looks nice that Stu, are you going to change the strap dude or are you leaving it as is ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> You secretly work for Eagle Moss ? !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Is this why you were taken off the raod bud lol!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm not unhappy with it, just I expected superlume to be a bit better than this one is. Can't quote names of the top of my head, but read posts here where lume on other watches has lasted minutes.
> This one lasts seconds. Not a biggie. And the strap I can change anyway.


That's the spirit mate and if you still don't feel the love after a while drop me a PM mate and ill happily relieve you of it 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is this why you were taken off the raod bud lol!


Something like that mate but with waaaaay more swearing involved !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm a bit late on this lol the thread is moving so fast today.

As most of you know I buy and sell watches. I find that there's so many vintage ones that I want so there's no way I could own them all. So I buy a handful then wear and sell until I have a couple left then get another batch.

I haven't made much profit at all as ive mostly sold to people on this thread lol but at least its not a loss and I get to try out a good selection. 


Oh btw itmy that watch was withdrawn


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

David Church said:


> Picked up the bigger purchase I mentioned.
> Need to read the manual
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

And real men don't read manuals or instructions lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> First, the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just realised which watch is missing from my collection lol love the strap btw, 18st and then some here lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> First, the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that looks great...???

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Nice
> 
> And real men don't read manuals or instructions lol


I think it was your boat they showed on the local news last night mate doing its first dive HMS something beginning with "A"

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> I'm not unhappy with it, just I expected superlume to be a bit better than this one is. Can't quote names of the top of my head, but read posts here where lume on other watches has lasted minutes.
> This one lasts seconds. Not a biggie. And the strap I can change anyway.


Looks good mate, shame about the lume but most times when your using lume your sleeping anyway!! hows the fit and finish, movement winding??

chico


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I think it was your boat they showed on the local news last night mate doing its first dive HMS something beginning with "A"
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yes that was it. HMS Artful. I was doing the diesel running on it for the dive


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Actually, forget the above, strap cannot be changed. They're not pins, they're long screws holding the buckle onto the strap and same things holding the straps onto the case.
My jeweller screwdrivers are too wide and I can't risk a jeweller putting scratches on the case so I'm royally fecked.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Yes that was it. HMS Artful. I was doing the diesel running on it for the dive


You are so lucky mate I would love to step foot on board one of those babies I've always had a fascination with subs since I watched das boot when I was a kid.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Actually, forget the above, strap cannot be changed. They're not pins, they're long screws holding the buckle onto the strap and same things holding the straps onto the case.
> My jeweller screwdrivers are too wide and I can't risk a jeweller putting scratches on the case so I'm royally fecked.




Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> You are so lucky mate I would love to step foot on board one of those babies I've always had a fascination with subs since I watched das boot when I was a kid.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


They are nothing like what you see on tv. Das boot was the closest I have seen but even that fails to convey the true experience


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> They are nothing like what you see on tv. Das boot was the closest I have seen but even that fails to convey the true experience


Yeah but how many people can say they've dived on a sub ? You lucky devil !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


It's cool mate. Had to grind down a jeweller screwdriver to fit, and delicately got it done. Buckle pin needed a drawing pin to push the screw out as it undid.
So now got a black Archy strap on it, with the Getat buckles on. Sorted. Happy bunny. :-!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's cool mate. Had to grind down a jeweller screwdriver to fit, and delicately got it done. Buckle pin needed a drawing pin to push the screw out as it undid.
> So now got a black Archy strap on it, with the Getat buckles on. Sorted. Happy bunny. :-!


Glad you've sorted it mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah they have a screw either end and a bar in the centre the straps not that bad mate  yeah I need a special set of watch maker screwdrivers to lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Also, just realised Getat put the value at £20 on the paperwork, so I didn't get hit by tax. I'd expected to get hit with about £30 customs+admin fee.
Bonus.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> yeah they have a screw either end and a bar in the centre the straps not that bad mate  yeah I need a special set of watch maker screwdrivers to lol


Nah mate, these are basically long screws. Goes in one side and screws into the other. Really tiny heads on em too. The sort I'm usually guaranteed to round off.
Yeah I had to bugger up one of my helicopter screwies, so that'll be my next party trick getting another one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Nah mate, these are basically long screws. Goes in one side and screws into the other. Really tiny heads on em too. The sort I'm usually guaranteed to round off.
> Yeah I had to bugger up one of my helicopter screwies, so that'll be my next party trick getting another one.


weird on my getat case it's two little screws and a bar


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Nah mate, these are basically long screws. Goes in one side and screws into the other. Really tiny heads on em too. The sort I'm usually guaranteed to round off.
> Yeah I had to bugger up one of my helicopter screwies, so that'll be my next party trick getting another one.


I've got a screw like that on the big hefty bracelet I use on my EcoZilla. It's definitely no biggie to change the bracelet, you just need to find the right size screwdriver. Depending on how tight it's screwed in currently you might well be able to unscrew it with a plastic card or even a fingernail in the slot.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> weird on my getat case it's two little screws and a bar


Have you got a Getat watch?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Things just got funky


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Things just got funky


You'll probably never put that stock rubber strap on again..Looks great mate 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Things just got funky


are you copying me? lol looks great on the orange zulu dunnit? ;-)


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think the stock rubber looks better on this









I love the orange zulu  I'll get a shark mesh eventually too


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At work all day posts up to my armpits not read them all yet this arrived from Ukraine did not take to long


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just giving this a wind ready for tomorrow:









The lume isn't too bad









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm not unhappy with it, just I expected superlume to be a bit better than this one is. Can't quote names of the top of my head, but read posts here where lume on other watches has lasted minutes.
> This one lasts seconds. Not a biggie. And the strap I can change anyway.


So glad you got the watch you waited for, almost.
Give the Lume some time. I feel it often needs a couple of really good "charges" to really get the Lume going. 
A set of tiny screwdrivers to undo those bars will cost a couple of quid, and I think they make it less likely you'll scratch up the case than with spring bars.
It's hard when that perfect woman you waited so long for turns out to be a gold digger. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have you got a Getat watch?


yeah I think it's a getat case


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Things just got funky


looks good mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Bought a swatch watch a submariner with mercedes hands £12 always a first I suppose


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Nice
> 
> And real men don't read manuals or instructions lol


See that's where you're wrong...
I'm the Smart-arse on the end of the phone who calmly explains that you just spent 4 hours trying to do something 'completely' the wrong way round, and if you'd have read paragraph 3 on page 168, and appendix 71b, it would have taken you 3 minutes and you could have been at home feet up having a beer now. Instead you'll be spending another 4 hours undoing the mess you made.
And then after hanging up the phone, pisses himself laughing at your complete lack of competence. 
Real men write the fricken manuals when there aren't any.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just giving this a wind ready for tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Second hand went to same place as mine


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Second hand went to same place as mine


Yup. It might turn up in the Hoover one day, but since the thing it sticks on has broken off it's a moot point really.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

New signature sorted


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yup. It might turn up in the Hoover one day, but since the thing it sticks on has broken off it's a moot point really.


 Still waiting for the bag of swiss hands from India


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

How about now?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I think it's a getat case


A whole watch or just the case?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> A whole watch or just the case?


bits I am at some point going to build my own


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> bits I am at some point going to build my own


How did you get the case, did you order it on its own from him?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

if anyone is thinking of a Barbos diver this just went for £59! worth watching the auctions ;-)

BARBOS NAUTILUS SUPER LUMINOVA TAUCHER 1000m/100atm HERREN ARMBANDUHR NEU | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

£3.20 did not know i had won it a Allwyn auto






plus the swatch trying to get as many watches as itmw has posts


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> How did you get the case, did you order it on its own from him?


 got it of chico 

one on the left


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> if anyone is thinking of a Barbos diver this just went for £59! worth watching the auctions ;-)
> 
> BARBOS NAUTILUS SUPER LUMINOVA TAUCHER 1000m/100atm HERREN ARMBANDUHR NEU | eBay


 could be my birthday watch


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> How about now?


I like it mate, i might try rustling one up for myself!!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just been trying to group my favourite 12 watches in 1 display box!! not as easy as I thought it would be lol. I really need to think about stream lining my collection. some will never get worn and that's a shame!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

saw this early don't know anything about it but want one lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> saw this early don't know anything about it but want one lol


Isn't that the case from the pizza mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Isn't that the case from the pizza mate ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol I think it's a standard case it looks similar don't it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> saw this early don't know anything about it but want one lol


could be a parnis,

Parnis 47mm Blue Sandwich Dial Orange Number Swan Neck Hand Winding Watch E682 S | eBay


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol I think it's a standard case it looks similar don't it


Tell me you didn't see it on ebay, for £35, from some plank in Eastbourne......


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just been trying to group my favourite 12 watches in 1 display box!! not as easy as I thought it would be lol. I really need to think about stream lining my collection. some will never get worn and that's a shame!


That's why I'm sticking to my one in one out policy, 6 is about my maximum amount, although I could be talking utter sh#t if the right watch came along!! LOL

Chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Tell me you didn't see it on ebay, for £35, from some plank in Eastbourne......


nah when I was talking with you about the screw and bar for the pan I try to google a pic of them and it was on google then  if it had been I would be an owner now lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> could be a parnis,
> 
> Parnis 47mm Blue Sandwich Dial Orange Number Swan Neck Hand Winding Watch E682 S | eBay


could be could be good eyes 
but is $200 plus dial looks right but case looks a bit cheap


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I got an idea lol  37.5mm Watch Case Kit Unitas 6497 Luminous Dial P46


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Early night wife has doctors and a flu jab for me in the morning or should I say arm


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> saw this early don't know anything about it but want one lol


Seems its a cut above the usual parnis pam homages that one

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/who-understands-price-parnis-1090138.html

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Early night wife has doctors and a flu jab for me in the morning or should I say arm


I got mine yesterday, arm was killing me after it!!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I got mine yesterday, arm was killing me after it!!
> 
> chico


 ouch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I got mine yesterday, arm was killing me after it!!
> 
> chico


got mine yesterday too! now I just got an aching shoulder lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> got mine yesterday too! now I just got an aching shoulder lol


Mines ok now but i could hardly move my arm this morning!! did you find your top 12 for the display box?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Mines ok now but i could hardly move my arm this morning!! did you find your top 12 for the display box?
> 
> chico


Well I got it down to 13 lol, you gotta wear one too ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

going to wear my zhufeng today I think very cool 3d watch of some would say Kali other would call it Guanyin but I call it stunning the pics just don't do it justice


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I got it down to 13 lol, you gotta wear one too ;-)


Lovely collection mate, is this the keepers? you shipping the rest out? there's something really special having your watches all neatly displayed in a box!

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going out with the rotary this morning


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Lovely collection mate, is this the keepers? you shipping the rest out? there's something really special having your watches all neatly displayed in a box!
> 
> chico


yeah, these are the keepers, I'm not sure if I'm shipping all the others, there are a couple the wife bought that she wouldn't be please if I sold lol. probably gonna flip the parnis tourbillon, couple of bagelsports, maybe the soki and jaragar, also got quite a few quartz that never get worn since I discovered autos


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, these are the keepers, I'm not sure if I'm shipping all the others, there are a couple the wife bought that she wouldn't be please if I sold lol. probably gonna flip the parnis tourbillon, couple of bagelsports, maybe the soki and jaragar, also got quite a few quartz that never get worn since I discovered autos


Is the Parnis a real tourbillon or just an open heart?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Is the Parnis a real tourbillon or just an open heart?


I have no idea what a tourbillon really is, although guessing it's just open heart as it's a chinese parnis. that is just how people know it I think lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have no idea what a tourbillon really is, although guessing it's just open heart as it's a chinese parnis. that is just how people know it I think lol


A tourbillion is a little rotating cage which is a very posh way of not only helping accuracy but showing off the intricacy of the movement. You can see a video of a tourbillion working away here -






Tourbillion watches aren't cheap and used to be reserved for high end watches only until SeaGull created a Chinese made version of the mechanism. What you do often see on cheaper watches are open heart designs to mimic the appearance of a tourbillion. The difference is that these are basically just cut outs in the dial and do not rotate.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> A tourbillion is a little rotating cage which is a very posh way of not only helping accuracy but showing off the intricacy of the movement. You can see a video of a tourbillion working away here -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok it's just an open heart lol, this is it


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The parnis is defo _*not *_tourbillion!!

although this $98K RGM pennsylvania is!! lol









chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Is the Parnis a real tourbillon?


LOL

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The parnis is defo _*not *_tourbillion!!
> 
> although this $98K RGM pennsylvania is!! lol
> 
> ...


It is what people call it though isn't it? Or is that just me lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> It is what people call it though isn't it? Or is that just me lol


A lot of the chinese/ebay sellers list it as a tourbillion but it's usually just called an open heart

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow sharky you got told lol..

Anyway it's Friday! 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I have been inspired to wear mine now!!









chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Wow sharky you got told lol..
> 
> Anyway it's Friday!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Christ, are we turning into the public forum!! :-d:-d

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Christ, are we turning into the public forum!! :-d:-d
> 
> chico


I thought a tourbillon was a tumble in gymnastics hehe!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I thought a tourbillon was a tumble in gymnastics hehe!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Thinking about upgrading the solar with a sapphire crystal & getting the case and bracelet bead blasted, wot you think??

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Thinking about upgrading the solar with a sapphire crystal & getting the case and bracelet bead blasted, wot you think??
> 
> chico


Oh sounds good. .but I'd probably buy another one to do it..where can you get it blasted?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh sounds good. .but I'd probably buy another one to do it..where can you get it blasted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Oh wait the braclet. .I thought you meant the case..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Oh sounds good. .but I'd probably buy another one to do it..where can you get it blasted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Would probably need to send it to the states



pepperami said:


> Oh wait the braclet. .I thought you meant the case..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


case & bracelet

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Would probably need to send it to the states
> 
> case & bracelet
> 
> chico


I seen a MM300 with it done and it looked awesome.

Would probably cost quite a lot.?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Thinking about upgrading the solar with a sapphire crystal & getting the case and bracelet bead blasted, wot you think??
> 
> chico


I think go for it! If you find somewhere to bread blast it let me know and I'll send my Monster in to get it done. You can get the Solar sapphire from Yobokies along with the Nighthawk one he does.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think go for it! If you find somewhere to bread blast it let me know and I'll send my Monster in to get it done. You can get the Solar sapphire from Yobokies along with the Nighthawk one he does.


Would you put the crystal in yourself?

I only have one sapphire crystal and they do stand out as quality and last blemish free for years!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Would you put the crystal in yourself?
> 
> I only have one sapphire crystal and they do stand out as quality and last blemish free for years!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


You'd need a crystal press wouldn't you? I suppose if you are planning to do it a few times it would be a good investment.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You'd need a crystal press wouldn't you? I suppose if you are planning to do it a few times it would be a good investment.


Not something I'd try..lol..strap changes is as far as I'd go..especially with a diver

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think go for it! If you find somewhere to bread blast it let me know and I'll send my Monster in to get it done. You can get the Solar sapphire from Yobokies along with the Nighthawk one he does.


not to sure if they do bread blasting!! lol sorry couldn't resist :-d



pepperami said:


> Would you put the crystal in yourself?
> 
> I only have one sapphire crystal and they do stand out as quality and last blemish free for years!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


the tissot that i had was fitted with sapphire and for a 5 yr old watch it was perfect



ShaggyDog said:


> You'd need a crystal press wouldn't you? I suppose if you are planning to do it a few times it would be a good investment.





pepperami said:


> Not something I'd try..lol..strap changes is as far as I'd go..especially with a diver
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I would get the sapphire from harold and send it with the watch, it's these guys that do it

Home

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow sharky you got told lol..
> 
> Anyway it's Friday!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yes is that what they call a pincer movement? Lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I have been inspired to wear mine now!!
> 
> View attachment 1682562
> 
> ...


So is this one a tourbillon? ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> A lot of the chinese/ebay sellers list it as a tourbillion but it's usually just called an open heart
> 
> chico


well I would not call it open heart because that can be anywhere on the dial so I would say its the tourbilion look to it and position of it so I would go for a tourbillion styled open heart how's that guys


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> ..where can you get it blasted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


try the public forum


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> not to sure if they do bread blasting!! lol sorry couldn't resist :-d
> 
> the tissot that i had was fitted with sapphire and for a 5 yr old watch it was perfect
> 
> ...


It would make it a very special watch

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You'd need a crystal press wouldn't you? I suppose if you are planning to do it a few times it would be a good investment.


yes because with the o-ring it's trick to do without the press not impossible but vey tricky  I got a couple I can't get on properly because of the tight fit


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well I would not call it open heart because that can be anywhere on the dial so I would say its the tourbilion look to it and position of it so I would go for a tourbillion styled open heart how's that guys


maybe i will start a new thread in the public forum entitled "my new parnis tourbillion" and wait for the onslaught!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> maybe i will start a new thread in the public forum entitled "my new parnis tourbillion" and wait for the onslaught!! lol
> 
> chico


Do it lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> It would make it a very special watch
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


sure would mate! iv emailed the guys so il let you know how things pan out

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Do it lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


i would only do it under an alias!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> sure would mate! iv emailed the guys so il let you know how things pan out
> 
> chico


 get confuse between sandblasting and bread blasting







You could probably get it sand blasted at any auto body shop or some garages I would have thought  what is the difference between the two ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> get confuse between sandblasting and bread blasting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With bread blasting they fire bread rolls at the watch at enormous velocity lol.

Soz mate I couldn't resist that 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> not to sure if they do bread blasting!! lol sorry couldn't resist :-d


I found a bread blasted watch with tourbillon, sorry I meant open heart! ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I found a bread blasted watch with tourbillon, sorry I meant open heart! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1683106


More and more like the public forum everyday 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> not to sure if they do bread blasting!! lol sorry couldn't resist :-d
> 
> the tissot that i had was fitted with sapphire and for a 5 yr old watch it was perfect
> 
> ...


I've had my eye on that modded military style 007 for some time. Whereabouts are they based, isn't it in michigan or somewhere? It's not going to be cheap sending your watch to them for the work, and isn't there an outside chance you could get hit for duty on the way back?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> maybe i will start a new thread in the public forum entitled "my new parnis tourbillion" and wait for the onslaught!! lol
> 
> chico


You HAVE to do this! Otherwise someone might accuse you of being boring...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> get confuse between sandblasting and bread blasting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly sure of the difference mate, i'll do some research on it first before i make any decisions

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You HAVE to do this! Otherwise someone might accuse you of being boring...


That was a joke..he's not that boring lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've had my eye on that modded military style 007 for some time. Whereabouts are they based, isn't it in michigan or somewhere? It's not going to be cheap sending your watch to them for the work, and isn't there an outside chance you could get hit for duty on the way back?


I don't think i've seen that one? not sure where there based, still waiting for them to get back to me, surely you wouldn't get hit for duty as it's not a purchase??

chico

quite like this 007 mod


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

As for duty I'm not sure, I've been hit before on something that was clearly marked as a gift and was so, not a purchase.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> maybe i will start a new thread in the public forum entitled "my new parnis tourbillion" and wait for the onslaught!! lol
> 
> chico


You know that's one accidental autocorrect away from being the best thread title ever!

Haha, I take it it would be a handcranker as well!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> As for duty I'm not sure, I've been hit before on something that was clearly marked as a gift and was so, not a purchase.


maybe we could do our own? lol
Automatic Grit Bead Shot Blasting Blast Cleaning Machine | eBay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I watched the movie 'non stop' lastnight. .Liam Neeson was an air marshal..beating the hell out of everyone as usual..he was wearing a casio world timer. .featured quite a lot..The Co pilot was wearing a patek..pay grades lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> As for duty I'm not sure, I've been hit before on something that was clearly marked as a gift and was so, not a purchase.


Damm thats nice, look at the finish on the case & bracelet, stunning!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono mate how's it settling in ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Shaggy wot about this blasted monster! mmmmmm






chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I think I read that bead blasting stainless actually hardens the surface, making it less likely to mark, as well as giving it a matt finish.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have just been blasted by the wife for the amount of watches I have she sneeked into the sitting room and saw them


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey chrono mate how's it settling in ?


Fine mate, thanks. It's nice to have a reassuring tick, the last time I had a mech was about 40 years ago when I was a small kid.

As for keeping it time etc, I couldn't tell ya - every single damn clock in the house is all at diff times - phone, pc, cooker, wall clock. Dunno which is correct.

Odd about the lume, not great at night. Sat at the pc and no sign of life from the lume. But get into bed, get under the covers, and I can read it perfectly! Maybe expecting lume to be like the Blackpool illuminations was a bit much.
All in all quite pleased with it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> every single damn clock in the house is all at diff times - phone, pc, cooker, wall clock. Dunno which is correct.
> 
> Maybe expecting lume to be like the Blackpool illuminations was a bit much.


Atomic Clock: local current time CET

I think most folk are like that with regards to lume mate, i know i am!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> I have just been bread blasted by the wife for the amount of watches I have she sneeked into the sitting room and saw them


Fixed that for you...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Fine mate, thanks. It's nice to have a reassuring tick, the last time I had a mech was about 40 years ago when I was a small kid.
> 
> As for keeping it time etc, I couldn't tell ya - every single damn clock in the house is all at diff times - phone, pc, cooker, wall clock. Dunno which is correct.
> 
> ...


lume always read better in pitch darkest and when the eyes have adjusted to the dark some of my watches surprise me if I happen to get up in the middle of the night the last time I had the pizza on at 2am it was brilliant when I woke and read it


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f512/mwc-viperidae-series-1094743.html

I really want one of these

http://miamiwatch.company/


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

blanchy said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f512/mwc-viperidae-series-1094743.html
> 
> I really want one of these
> 
> http://miamiwatch.company/


Which one. They look like they are $200 so thats £125 ish


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f512/mwc-viperidae-series-1094743.html
> 
> I really want one of these
> 
> Miami Watch Company | Uncompromised Quality at Affordable Pricing


Love the black mamba...............although i'm not sure if that sounds too right!!!

chico


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Love the black mamba...............although i'm not sure if that sounds too right!!!
> 
> chico


I did have a little chuckle at that lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got the flu jab no pain in the arm at the moment been getting it for the last 14 years and no side afffects


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been wearing this since I came home smaller than Sharkeys where's the lume none but it still looks good


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Haha id pick the black mamba too

They have pretty good specs for the price


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Defo mate, awesome looking compressor style case, sapphire crystal, rotating inner ceramic bezel and a seiko auto movement for £125, fecking bargain

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Love the black mamba...............although i'm not sure if that sounds too right!!!
> 
> chico


Dunno, the King Snake sounds iffy. Bit like my 'king Getat.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Love the black mamba...............although i'm not sure if that sounds too right!!! chico


 wasn't that a character from kill bill


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo mate, awesome looking compressor style case, sapphire crystal, rotating inner ceramic bezel and a seiko auto movement for £125, fecking bargain
> 
> chico


I think if I hadn't just got the monster I would be very tempted


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey, did you see? This forum has been sold to new owners: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/breaking-news-new-ownership-1100082.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Hey, did you see? This forum has been sold to new owners: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/breaking-news-new-ownership-1100082.html


yeah saw that last night .. I hope they leave everything as is if it ant broke don't fix it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah saw that last night .. I hope they leave everything as is if it ant broke don't fix it


No major changes planned. Still, since we never leave this thread, we could start our own board if we needed to. Or just one big What's App conversation.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well how about this 

Make Your Own Sandblaster and How To Use It


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well how about this
> 
> Make Your Own Sandblaster and How To Use It


Sounds like a recipe for cleaning up sand for the next three months


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You've got to love some Ebay sellers. Check out this guys description of his automatic Rotary watch...

"
Here for sale is my Rotary watch with an original RRP of £450.00. The watch is less than a year old and is in barely used condition with no visible scratches to the screen and a few minor scratches on the clasp. The watch has an automatic movement. (Basically it stops if you do not wear it, then restarts when you put it on, therefore saving battery life) "


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You've got to love some Ebay sellers. Check out this guys description of his automatic Rotary watch...
> 
> "
> Here for sale is my Rotary watch with an original RRP of £450.00. The watch is less than a year old and is in barely used condition with no visible scratches to the screen and a few minor scratches on the clasp. The watch has an automatic movement. (Basically it stops if you do not wear it, then restarts when you put it on, therefore saving battery life) "


To be fair there was a kinetic that did that, slept when it was idle but when you shook it again it went to the correct time and started running again to save battery life

Although yours does sound like someone who doesn't know what they are talking about


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

To drag this thread kicking and screaming back on topic ....

Here is the "preview " of the Issue 21 EM watch "The 1980's French Diver "


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

dalliance said:


> To drag this thread kicking and screaming back on topic ....
> 
> Here is the "preview " of the Issue 21 EM watch "The 1980's French Diver "


As someone said on the fb page. A subby with a different strap lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> To drag this thread kicking and screaming back on topic ....
> 
> Here is the "preview " of the Issue 21 EM watch "The 1980's French Diver "


that's not bad but subby a like if the bezel rotated it would not be bad at all


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> As someone said on the fb page. A subby with a different strap lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Exactly. How many subby variations have EM put out now? I haven't kept track but there's been a fair few haven't there?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Exactly. How many subby variations have EM put out now? I haven't kept track but there's been a fair few haven't there?


 I want to say 3 maybe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

dalliance said:


> To drag this thread kicking and screaming back on topic ....
> 
> Here is the "preview " of the Issue 21 EM watch "The 1980's French Diver "


 the face looks like the Tudor the crown guard puts me off


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I was just looking for something in my watch drawer and I just found this, **** this shouldn't be here it should be with someone else!























Sorry mate, how could I forget to include this? I'll pop it in the post as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> No major changes planned. Still, since we never leave this thread, we could start our own board if we needed to. Or just one big What's App conversation.


Since we never leave this thread? Talk for yourself Mike, I'm hobnobbing and scchmoozing all over the place here mate! You guys need to get out more :-d


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Cant use my phone so no pics


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I was just looking for something in my watch drawer and I just found this, **** this shouldn't be here it should be with someone else!
> 
> View attachment 1686514
> 
> ...


 I have this book but dont have the watch had to hook up phone to computer


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Any guesses not so smart name at top better get on reading glasses


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like we've got the same book!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Looks like we've got the same book!
> 
> View attachment 1687058


 you must have taken his mask off


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

they most have kept the picture on the right and put them in different editions


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think mine is last year's edition.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think mine is last year's edition.


 2010 Must have been a cast off got it from a office in city


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My watch hands should have been here by now,get this courier is bombino expresss


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I was just looking for something in my watch drawer and I just found this, **** this shouldn't be here it should be with someone else!
> 
> View attachment 1686514
> 
> ...


Ha, i was wondering were it was!! no bother mate cheers

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You've got to love some Ebay sellers. Check out this guys description of his automatic Rotary watch...
> 
> "
> Here for sale is my Rotary watch with an original RRP of £450.00. The watch is less than a year old and is in barely used condition with no visible scratches to the screen and a few minor scratches on the clasp. The watch has an automatic movement. (Basically it stops if you do not wear it, then restarts when you put it on, therefore saving battery life) "


Also to be fair the Black Eagle does that too. After one hour in the dark the second hand stops, then the minutes and hours. As soon as it gets enough juice it sets itself and carries on. It's a weird bunny but it never disappoints.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time up early for work tomorrow still wearing the pobeda pilot design watch


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I want to say 3 maybe


And 3 wins. 







Unless you count this one. Which I don't. 







But maybe this one








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Another unobtainable beauty. It makes me think of a metal dinosaur. I may be going mad?








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning all, it's a foggy start to the weekend here, taking it easy with a coffee and the first day of seven for the dateless blue scuba dude. 

This one watch per week lark seems to have taken hold now, took off the PVD Stargate this morning after a full week of wear.

I've a whole week now to decide what to put on next Saturday.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Morning all, it's a foggy start to the weekend here, taking it easy with a coffee and the first day of seven for the dateless blue scuba dude.
> 
> This one watch per week lark seems to have taken hold now, took off the PVD Stargate this morning after a full week of wear.
> 
> I've a whole week now to decide what to put on next Saturday.


I am tempted to try this challenge but I'm not sure I could ignore all the others for a whole week lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I am tempted to try this challenge but I'm not sure I could ignore all the others for a whole week lol


A few of us did a month long challenge in January. I wore my Nighthawk for a whole month straight. It was actually pretty easy to do when you've got a great versatile watch like that. I often tend to wear my watches for a week at a time anyway, I've never been into that changing every day business.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> A few of us did a month long challenge in January. I wore my Nighthawk for a whole month straight. It was actually pretty easy to do when you've got a great versatile watch like that. I often tend to wear my watches for a week at a time anyway, I've never been into that changing every day business.


I am doing sober October, so maybe I could do 'one EM watch November?'...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> I am doing sober October, so maybe I could do 'one EM watch November?'...?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah mate, pick a nice watch to do that with.. 

(I think ITMY just exploded reading that )


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nah mate, pick a nice watch to do that with..
> 
> (I think ITMY just exploded reading that )


I couldn't wear an em for a day let alone a week lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

I have done one watch a week a couple of times but I found myself getting bored and wanting a switch after a few days lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am doing sober October, so maybe I could do 'one EM watch November?'...?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe pizza 



ShaggyDog said:


> Nah mate, pick a nice watch to do that with..
> 
> (I think ITMY just exploded reading that )


 hmmm 



sharkyfisher said:


> I couldn't wear an em for a day let alone a week lol


 I have worn the pizza a lot the others have fallen along the wayside


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Heard back from Duarte at north east watch works about the bead blasting, 

Case & bracelet blasting $85
10 atm WR testing included
Crystal replacement $25 + price of sapphire crystal

Average turn around time of 2 weeks

Based in Rhode island

Spoke to couple of members who highly recommended him saying his work is A+ 

Will give it some thought then see what happens!!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Heard back from Duarte at north east watch works about the bead blasting,
> 
> Case & bracelet blasting $85
> 10 atm WR testing included
> ...


That's far less than I expected. .but at the same time $110 plus the postage to them is a nice chunk towards another watch ..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> That's far less than I expected. .but at the same time $110 plus the postage to them is a nice chunk towards another watch ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


You right mate that is a fair chunk towards a new watch! I think I would maybe leave the sapphire crystal for now and maybe get that done at a later date cause would probably be another $50-70 on top of the price, but I'm gonni give the bead blasting some serious consideration.

Chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Heard back from Duarte at north east watch works about the bead blasting,
> 
> Case & bracelet blasting $85
> 10 atm WR testing included
> ...


That's not too bad at all. I'm just trying to find the exactly the right mod parts for my Monster so I'll be keeping a very close eye on your Solar and how the process goes.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You right mate that is a fair chunk towards a new watch! I think I would maybe leave the sapphire crystal for now and maybe get that done at a later date cause would probably be another $50-70 on top of the price, but I'm gonni give the bead blasting some serious consideration.
> 
> Chico


There has to be someone in the UK that bead blasts?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's not too bad at all. I'm just trying to find the exactly the right mod parts for my Monster so I'll be keeping a very close eye on your Solar and how the process goes.


Did you see the vid of the blasted monster with the pilot style dial I posted yesterday? Awesome looking!

Chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Did you see the vid of the blasted monster with the pilot style dial I posted yesterday? Awesome looking!
> 
> Chico


I didn't no..could you put it up again?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I started a thread asking that same question the other day and I only got one bloody reply to it. There is one place in the UK doing it but I've not heard of them before. Surely there must be some more?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I started a thread asking that same question the other day and I only got one bloody reply to it. There is one place in the UK doing it but I've not heard of them before. Surely there must be some more?


It would only be watches that get bead blasted?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I started a thread asking that same question the other day and I only got one bloody reply to it. There is one place in the UK doing it but I've not heard of them before. Surely there must be some more?


Was it prestige time or something like that? I contacted them about it and they replied "we can't repair your watch, sorry"

Chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I didn't no..could you put it up again?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505







chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> chico


Oh my..that looks great!

There's a thread on here 'blasted marinemaster' worth a look too..

I can deffo see the appeal!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Does it have to be a watch place you send it to?
There's plenty of places that do bead blasting for car parts etc


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> It would only be watches that get bead blasted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No all sorts of things get bead blasted. Car parts, firearms, knives, jewellery etc.

Right, I've had a look at Rob at Monster Watches site. He is a very well known modder from Amsterdam. He does beadblasting for 50 Euros (or 35 if you dissassemble the case yourself). That would most likely be a cheaper option when you add the postage to it. He say's he is away on a vacation until next week so I'll send him an email then with some pictures to talk things over. Here is a picture again of what I've got in mind, a Sinn Monster.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

That monster looks great


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Oh my..that looks great!
> 
> There's a thread on here 'blasted marinemaster' worth a look too..
> 
> ...


that MM looks superb!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> chico


Haha, that's almost exactly the same mod that I've been asking Yobokies about! It looks awesome doesn't it. I can't wait until I'm rocking that on my wrist.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Look at this Monster on a Watchadoo that Rob has done!








Beadblasten


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> No all sorts of things get bead blasted. Car parts, firearms, knives, jewellery etc.
> 
> Right, I've had a look at Rob at Monster Watches site. He is a very well known modder from Amsterdam. He does beadblasting for 50 Euros (or 35 if you dissassemble the case yourself). That would most likely be a cheaper option when you add the postage to it. He say's he is away on a vacation until next week so I'll send him an email then with some pictures to talk things over. Here is a picture again of what I've got in mind, a Sinn Monster.
> 
> View attachment 1691810


Now there's a more attractive price!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Was it prestige time or something like that? I contacted them about it and they replied "we can't repair your watch, sorry"
> 
> Chico


Really? Wow.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Haha, that's almost exactly the same mod that I've been asking Yobokies about! It looks awesome doesn't it. I can't wait until I'm rocking that on my wrist.


I'm not a massive fan of the OM but that one looks fantastic! i'm wanting a modded seiko but not sure about what to do, the solar or get a 007 and go for a blasted spork style mod? decisions decisions!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Would this rob guy supply the whole thing. .watch included? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Now there's a more attractive price!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


that's more like it plus it's in europe!!



ShaggyDog said:


> Really? Wow.


Yip, poor show!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I'm not a massive fan of the OM but that one looks fantastic! i'm wanting a modded seiko but not sure about what to do, the solar or get a 007 and go for a blasted spork style mod? decisions decisions!!
> 
> chico


I think it would look better on a single coloured bezel..? Black or the monster type bezel?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Look at this Monster on a Watchadoo that Rob has done!
> View attachment 1691826
> 
> 
> Beadblasten


well I had started to go off the whole monster idea but that is changing my mind again


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah Rob can supply the whole watch for you I'm pretty sure. If you want to get into modding but aren't sure where to start I'd say just go with an 007 .It's *THE* classic modding watch as there are thousands of different hands, bezels, inserts, chapter rings, dials etc available. You can really customise and get the exact watch that you want.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well I had started to go off the whole monster idea but that is changing my mind again


It's very doxa-esque init?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's very doxa-esque init?
> 
> chico


yesss that's it I could not have described it better I was thinking it had a certain something


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yesss that's it I could not have described it better I was thinking it had a certain something


Had a good look through his site, looks like this could be an easier option than sending a watch to the states.

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

New straps day today.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh jaysus..guy just posted this on diver's watches. .










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

If you like Doxa then you want to get yourself an 007 and do a 'Soxa' mod.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Oh jaysus..guy just posted this on diver's watches. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> View attachment 1692034


One guy commented that it's a common occurrence. .has it with all his watches. .including his steinhart lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

That is a fairly common problem with Seiko divers. You just have to try not to let it bother you, although I have to say it would probably bother me


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> That is a fairly common problem with Seiko divers. You just have to try not to let it bother you, although I have to say it would probably bother me


Was it you who talked about the steinhart on there?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Itmw..I'm not feeling jakubs recent offerings..are you..?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Itmw..I'm not feeling jakubs recent offerings..are you..?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Who is Jakub?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> New straps day today.


Nice mate, although it's like seeing your Ex with her new man for the first time and he's treated her to a whole new look!! Bit#h!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Itmw..I'm not feeling jakubs recent offerings..are you..?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 yeah and no not really his first 28 was nothing special I was slightly tempted with two of them if he was to do both for the 30 euros but I was not feeling them at 29 each  and no proper vossie either I was promised vossie


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Who is Jakub?


A polish guy on adverts..selling vintage russkies..has 60 on offer. .put up half so far but none appealing to me..I got my Zakaz from him. .he's a nice guy and usually has good quality items

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Who is Jakub?


sells various Russian watches from time to time nice polish lad I think he is. he goes over once in awhile and get them I think


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Was it you who talked about the steinhart on there?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No not me, I am not on there and I don't have Steinhart


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> No not me, I am not on there and I don't have Steinhart


I was only joking mate..he's a Dutch guy

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I might have to let these 2 go


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the top one is unusually for a zim being a round case  love me a second sub at the six


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Never had one got one now


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Has been quite a while!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Blanchy,how much u want for russkie?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Blanchy,how much u want for russkie?


The vostok or the zim?


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Vossie,chum.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Rab you have a pm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Never had one got one now


join the club


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> join the club


Anyone been tempted by the Swatch automatic? 105 pounds I think direct from swatch online.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Anyone been tempted by the Swatch automatic? 105 pounds I think direct from swatch online.


yeah the system 51 I have seen It a few times on wruw one off the members cccp has one


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks like I missed a lot. Just made an offer on a green Parnis submariner, not got a green watch yet.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I keep crashing out of the system is anyone else having problems getting on here ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I keep crashing out of the system is anyone else having problems getting on here ?


yes


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes. Some kind of not connected to forum kind of message when using Tapatalk.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah time out errors and the like owell I glad to see they ant fixing what's not broke hmmmm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes. Some kind of not connected to forum kind of message when using Tapatalk.


 It started on my phone last night


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My Tapatalk was updated a couple of days ago. .forum is fine for me ...for now

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

my tapatalk is constantly sending me back to the main menu each time I open the app, I wish they wouldn't keep updating it lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

+1 for Tapatalk playing up


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> my tapatalk is constantly sending me back to the main menu each time I open the app, I wish they wouldn't keep updating it lol


Looks better but harder to navigate. .I wish they'd leave things alone too

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

they got to play with there new toy ant they


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Looks better but harder to navigate. .I wish they'd leave things alone too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I like the new layout


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> they got to play with there new toy ant they


Did you talk to jakub in pm..I can as I bought from him before?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you talk to jakub in pm..I can as I bought from him before?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


not yet I was going to see if it was alright for you to sort it once I had sort out a deal with him like we did last time


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not yet I was going to see if it was alright for you to sort it once I had sort out a deal with him like we did last time


Yeah go for it..be interested to see what deal he'll do..he told me 5 for 25 each and I thought no he'll have to do better than that 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah go for it..be interested to see what deal he'll do..he told me 5 for 25 each and I thought no he'll have to do better than that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


well I am going to offer two for 30 euros Is that a bit cheeky ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I am going to offer two for 30 euros Is that a bit cheeky ?


Try him lol..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah am going to do it in a minute once I steel the triple zero again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

look down and see what I got haha double figure catch me if you can


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

mine I think


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

oh well, time for Dr Who ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I use the old 'classic' version of Tapatalk.










It's what I first started using on my old phone about a year ago. When I got a new phone a couple of months ago when I went to bring my apps over it gave me the new version and I thought it was awful. I had to seek out the apk of the classic version to install that instead. It's like the Windows 8 PC app, I can't use it. It's good for getting the notification that you have a PM or were quoted whilst you are doing something else in your pc but I always pull out my phone to reply.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh well, time for Dr Who ;-)


hehe did I beat ya to it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This is the new version. .I always use it on the darker setting










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

How are you finding the new series Sharkey?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> How are you finding the new series Sharkey?


 I don't know about sharky but it took sometime getting use to the new doctor but I like it that you can see his darkside just shimmer under the surface


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> How are you finding the new series Sharkey?


I'm really enjoying it, it took me a couple of episodes to get used to the newbie lol



is that my watch said:


> I don't know about sharky but it took sometime getting use to the new doctor but I like it that you can see his darkside just shimmer under the surface


He's definitely got a dark side which is a refreshing change, I'm getting fed up of Clara's whining tho lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm really enjoying it, it took me a couple of episodes to get used to the newbie lol
> 
> He's definitely got a dark side which is a refreshing change, I'm getting fed up of Clara's whining tho lol


true but she look dam hot in tonight one lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> true but she look dam hot in tonight one lol


this is very true lol ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've bought a little something to mod my monster! what do you guys think? wanting to maybe try new hands too!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thought I would try this tomorrow


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thought I would try this tomorrow


I might join you with mine


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I keep getting this out to photograph and sell it, then changing my mind...










Might change my mind back again, now time to prepare for formula 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all still wearing Casio someone left red car paint and a couple of scratches on my car last night front offside that was very kind of them


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning all still wearing Casio someone left red car paint and a couple of scratches on my car last night front offside that was very kind of them


It would have been kinder if they had left a note with insurance details on it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The ginsbo nestled in another case


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Morning all still wearing Casio someone left red car paint and a couple of scratches on my car last night front offside that was very kind of them


Sorry to hear that. Aren't people [email protected][email protected]$ sometimes...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Its not dented just the white paint on round edge of bumper but to much to cover up


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Inaugural F1 GP in Russia, what else would I be wearing.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey chrono mate how's it settling in ?


Just an update, it was keeping time well. Then last night it stopped at 8.20, which was odd. Turns out, even though I'd been giving it a dozen winds each day it wasn't enough.
Scared sh*tless of over-winding it (sure I busted a watch that way when I was a kid) and it's quite tight so it feels like it's almost wound to the limit when it isn't.

Winding's taking a little bit of getting used to, but yeah it's keeping time well otherwise.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Is everyone okay? It is very quiet in here today.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Just an update, it was keeping time well. Then last night it stopped at 8.20, which was odd. Turns out, even though I'd been giving it a dozen winds each day it wasn't enough.
> Scared sh*tless of over-winding it (sure I busted a watch that way when I was a kid) and it's quite tight so it feels like it's almost wound to the limit when it isn't.
> 
> Winding's taking a little bit of getting used to, but yeah it's keeping time well otherwise.


I know with the 6498 in my pilot i wind it till it stops and it's been fine up to now

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Is everyone okay? It is very quiet in here today.


Think everyone is gutted that the Portuguese colonial has been replaced by yet another almost identical diver's watch......


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

theoldwoman said:


> Think everyone is gutted that the Portuguese colonial has been replaced by yet another almost identical diver's watch......


Nope. I'm just waiting for EM to bring out another aviator...... bet that'll be a diver too. :roll:


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Orange monster mod stage 1 complete


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Is everyone okay? It is very quiet in here today.


Hiya Mike, I went on an all dayer with the lads yesterday and I've only just shook my hangover. It's taken a while to catch up with all the posts I missed. Hope you've all had a good day. Today I'm wearing............









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Orange monster mod stage 1 complete


Where did you get the bezel from Sharkey?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Where did you get the bezel from Sharkey?


it's the original bezel, I just repainted it red


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

EM-speak to WUS translation:

Aviator - diver
Infantry - diver
Chronograph - diver
Pocket watch - diver
Digital - diver


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya Mike, I went on an all dayer with the lads yesterday and I've only just shook my hangover. It's taken a while to catch up with all the posts I missed. Hope you've all had a good day. Today I'm wearing............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that watch!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Love that watch!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Cheers mate, she is a bit gorgeous isn't she ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Am I missing something all I see is a frog I know they turn into nice things


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Am I missing something all I see is a frog


What frog ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Orange monster mod stage 1 complete


Are you switching the dial??

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Are you switching the dial??
> 
> chico


I just bought a black chapter ring for it, thought that might be enough of a change for now lol and maybe new hands


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, it's a pity that we're not gonna see the Portuguese watch yet, but I quite like the new diver. Lol. Very small changes. Anyone had 18&19 yet? Money went out on Tuesday. Still not had 16&17 & Binder. Ggrrrrrr


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What frog ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 where the watch should be


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Am I missing something all I see is a frog I know they turn into nice things


I only see the frog too lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Am I missing something all I see is a frog I know they turn into nice things


I see a frog to a gold one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I just bought a black chapter ring for it, thought that might be enough of a change for now lol and maybe new hands


Cool

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cool
> 
> chico


I'm not sure what hands or where to get em from tho lol, although I have seen these on ebay







NEW 3-Color Plongeur hand set fit SEIKO diver 6309, 06, 7002, 7S26, SKX007, 4R15 | eBay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure what hands or where to get em from tho lol, although I have seen these on ebay
> View attachment 1701066
> 
> NEW 3-Color Plongeur hand set fit SEIKO diver 6309, 06, 7002, 7S26, SKX007, 4R15 | eBay


Just thinking maybe the orange hands and orange dial with the red bezel might clash a bit mate, check these guys out for parts

www.yobokies.com

Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just thinking maybe the orange hands and orange dial with the red bezel might clash a bit mate, check these guys out for parts
> 
> www.yobokies.com
> 
> ...


there is a full black set too and many other combinations for that matter lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I only see the frog too lol ;-)


I'm confused, so no picture of the watch but a picture of a frog ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm confused, so no picture of the watch but a picture of a frog ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 No watch jumping out at me ,excuse the pun


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm confused, so no picture of the watch but a picture of a frog ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


For those who can't see the frog.....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm confused, so no picture of the watch but a picture of a frog ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


This is what we see


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank god I am getting steak and not toad in the hole


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> there is a full black set too and many other combinations for that matter lol


The options are endless when modding a seiko, i've be looking at doing one but christ knows were to start!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm confused, so no picture of the watch but a picture of a frog ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm utterly confused..I seen this lol










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm utterly confused..I seen this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just had a look on tapatalk and I get the frog there too lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I'm utterly confused..I seen this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It does not pick up on windows 7 or8 on my phone


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> No watch jumping out at me ,excuse the pun


 I was close jump(hour)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure what hands or where to get em from tho lol, although I have seen these on ebay
> View attachment 1701066
> 
> NEW 3-Color Plongeur hand set fit SEIKO diver 6309, 06, 7002, 7S26, SKX007, 4R15 | eBay


Search for PLOPROF hands


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey pep he offer me 25 a head to. but I have said it would have to be 15 unless there was something special 


oh and morning ... afternoon and evening all


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey pep he offer me 25 a head to. but I have said it would have to be 15 unless there was something special
> 
> oh and morning ... afternoon and evening all


That's no good. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's no good. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 it's not terrible you would pay about that from the eastern block county's but they in my opinion are just worth about 15 . he's had a couple worth the 25 but not this time so far


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> there is a full black set too and many other combinations for that matter lol


I'd say the black chapter ring will make a big difference. My only worry would be that the 200m water resistance wouldnt be the same after opening it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'd say the black chapter ring will make a big difference. My only worry would be that the 200m water resistance wouldnt be the same after opening it


to be honest it will probably never get wet but I'm going to put a new seal in once I close it up properly


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got timex indigo alarm watch face crystel scratched hope poly watch works






£7.20


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got timex indigo alarm watch face crystel scratched hope poly watch works
> View attachment 1702706
> £7.20


lol well if you have to replace the crystal you have lots of e.m watches to size against


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> to be honest it will probably never get wet but I'm going to put a new seal in once I close it up properly


Hey Sharky here's what it would look like,









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol well if you have to replace the crystal you have lots of e.m watches to size against


 If perspex polywatch did a not to bad job on my cwc


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Hey Sharky here's what it would look like,
> 
> View attachment 1702826
> 
> ...


yeah, a little too many colours there lol
Just did a lume shot and was quite surprised to find the red paint is fluorescent, not luminous though lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I wish we would not be such a talkative bunch haha hmmm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wife upstairs watching Downton Abbey and I am downstairs its like upstairs downstairs and I am Gordon Jackson ie Hudson


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wife upstairs watching Downton Abbey and I am downstairs its like upstairs downstairs and I am Gordon Jackson ie Hudson


 lol little before my time mate lol but I know what ya mean so had any good buys apart from the timex ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been on a Game of Thrones marathon. It's something that I've been meaning to get into for ages and I'm glad I finally did. I've only just watched the first six episodes so far but it's absolutely incredible.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've been on a Game of Thrones marathon. It's something that I've been meaning to get into for ages and I'm glad I finally did. I've only just watched the first six episodes so far but it's absolutely incredible.


Lol ! It must be the night for box set catching up. I borrowed life on Mars from a lad at work. I can't believe I missed it first time round it's fantastic 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just the swatch yesterday and the Russian One from Ukraine and waiting for 2 from India thats the whack and of course cant forget the hands


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just the swatch yesterday and the Russian One from Ukraine and waiting for 2 from India thats the whack and of course cant forget the hands


which Russian one?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Wife is on a night shift so I have been on babysitting duty. Got the kids in bed earlier then as I had the telly to myself I treated myself to a bit of Xbox time lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Lol ! It must be the night for box set catching up. I borrowed life on Mars from a lad at work. I can't believe I missed it first time round it's fantastic
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I only caught a couple of episodes of the first series of that but I did enjoy what I saw. The thing is though that with the Internet these days it's very easy to go back and catch up on things you've missed. Doctor Who was another one where I'd caught a few episodes of that first couple of series after it was came back and enjoyed what I saw but lost track of it. At the start of the year I went back and watched every single episode of the revived series and I'm a massive fan of it now. I think I might work my way through Sherlock next.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

watch for tomorrow


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I only caught a couple of episodes of the first series of that but I did enjoy what I saw. The thing is though that with the Internet these days it's very easy to go back and catch up on things you've missed. Doctor Who was another one where I'd caught a few episodes of that first couple of series after it was came back and enjoyed what I saw but lost track of it. At the start of the year I went back and watched every single episode of the revived series and I'm a massive fan of it now. I think I might work my way through Sherlock next.


Sherlock is brilliant. ..still need to see series 3

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice! My first proper watch when I got into this all a couple of years ago was a Rotary Navitimer homage, one of the black pvd ones with a bead of rice bracelet and red sub dial hands. I miss that watch sometimes.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Sherlock is brilliant. ..still need to see series 3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You want a link to it?


Please 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> which Russian one?


 the Airman one with the






small second hand


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> the Airman one with the
> View attachment 1703402
> small second hand


I thought you had it already ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nice! My first proper watch when I got into this all a couple of years ago was a Rotary Navitimer homage, one of the black pvd ones with a bead of rice bracelet and red sub dial hands. I miss that watch sometimes.


Anything like this? 








My first real watch I Bought myself that got me hooked! ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought you had it already ?


 You must have misread it first two got last two waiting for and of course the timex now


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time new book tonght finished Oregon books 1-9 start something else


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its not dented just the white paint on round edge of bumper but to much to cover up


If it's not scratched the surface it should polish out.
If stuck try detailing world - full of ocd car sado's who will help.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That exact same model indeed! I liked it a lot but even back then I knew there was something about it that was a little bit off, I think it's that the sub dial hands kind of looked a bit plastic-y if that makes sense and the lume wasn't so great. I sold it and got myself a Nighthawk which has got a similar kind of aesthetic but feels a bit more serious. Now if I won the lottery this is what I'd buy in an instant..


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That exact same model indeed! I liked it a lot but even back then I knew there was something about it that was a little bit off, I think it's that the sub dial hands kind of looked a bit plastic-y if that makes sense and the lume wasn't so great. I sold it and got myself a Nighthawk which has got a similar kind of aesthetic but feels a bit more serious. Now if I won the lottery this is what I'd buy in an instant..
> 
> View attachment 1703674


silly question maybe but how does that dial work with 24hrs on it?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the link shags!

This is bad looking for a Timex?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Thanks for the link shags!
> 
> This is bad looking for a Timex?
> 
> ...


looks like a 70's one but looks new it's ok but there are sexier timex's out there


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> looks like a 70's one but looks new it's ok but there are sexier timex's out there


Yeah its a reissue original they say..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah its a reissue original they say..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


what's the price ticket under say £20 to £25 yeah ok I would say not great but doable


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what's the price ticket under say £20 to £25 yeah ok I would say not great but doable


Yeah is about 45

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

to be honest they don't look to bad at all well this one don't 










Reissues you are happy they brought back


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest they don't look to bad at all well this one don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a better shot, but brown dial? Harks back to Austin Aggros with brown vinyl roofs, and Hillman Hunters in brown.
Not sure that's a time (or a colour) that brings back nostalgia. Not to me, anyways.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> silly question maybe but how does that dial work with 24hrs on it?


It's a 24 hour watch. Ie it takes a whole day for the hour hand to go all the way around the dial.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Chico have a look at this Military Marathon mod this guy did to his SKX007, awesome!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=523711


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's a 24 hour watch. Ie it takes a whole day for the hour hand to go all the way around the dial.


ahh of course lol, silly me! I've never used that type of watch. I'd imagine it takes some getting used to! ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wearing this one today.









Sorry Chico...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chico have a look at this Military Marathon mod this guy did to his SKX007, awesome!
> 
> Two Watchadoo military mods on SKX007 and 6309 729a


Thats a nice mod, amazing what you can do with a 007, here's my vision









tissot is looking amazing mate

chico


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

All this talk of 007's prompted me to wear mine today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well as we are wearing watches we ant worn in awhile I think I will go with this saw a thread last night where they was talking about them in passing so I got it out then and it was right banging lume down to even the second hand having it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Nighthawk today









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well as we are wearing watches we ant worn in awhile I think I will go with this saw a thread last night where they was talking about them in passing so I got it out then and it was right banging lume down to even the second hand having it


I was just looking through my "maybe I'll sell these" box and realised I quite like this even though it hasn't been worn for ages so here we go


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was just looking through my "maybe I'll sell these" box and realised I quite like this even though it hasn't been worn for ages so here we go


I'm liking that a lot mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm liking that a lot mate


it is nice, it just doesn't get any wrist time. I think this was my 3rd big purchase after the Skyhawk(also doesn't get worn much lol)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it is nice, it just doesn't get any wrist time. I think this was my 3rd big purchase after the Skyhawk(also doesn't get worn much lol)


give me a shout if you want to move it on


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> give me a shut if you want to move it on


I'm always open to offers mate ;-) just been trying to find it on ebay to get an idea what they r going for but no luck so far lol

edit Creation watches have it!! http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...calendar-watch-bl5265-21e-bl5265-21-1784.html

edit 2 well they did till it was out of stock lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm always open to offers mate ;-) just been trying to find it on ebay to get an idea what they r going for but no luck so far lol
> 
> edit Creation watches have it!! Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar Watch BL5265-21E BL5265-21
> 
> edit 2 well they did till it was out of stock lol


cool mite just take you up on that offer toward the end of the month mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like it's Citizen day.
DIY week for me. New engineered wood flooring for the bedroom, been one of the jobs put off after the accident last year. Not really looking forward to it considering the weather but I have to clear the spare room in time for visitors this Christmas. 
Looks like October is making amends for the dry September. Had my car four days now and I don't think it's been dry yet.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was just looking through my "maybe I'll sell these" box and realised I quite like this even though it hasn't been worn for ages so here we go


Looks good in that NATO


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ok guys prizes time it's simple name the film this comes from *"I have come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass. And I'm all out of bubble gum." *and win this simple any where in the uk guys 

lol just the watch not my cd


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Die hard


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

They live


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Die hard


not even close go back a decade


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah that's it done in 1988 who starred in it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Roddy piper


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> They live


Never heard of it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I will stick it in the post in the morning


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Never heard of it lol


very tong in the cheek aliens are taking over the world think the faculty but more 80's mullet


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The wrestler


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The wrestler


wasn't he the mid western champ ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just remember he lwore tartan


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just remember he lwore tartan


and was born in Canada I think ?  really name was toombs wasn't ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think I've only seen bits of They Live but I know the director John Carpenter made some awesome films back in the late 70s and 80s. The Thing, Halloween, Assault On Precinct 13, Big Trouble In Little China, Escape From New York, that's some C.V!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think I've only seen bits of They Live but I know the director John Carpenter made some awesome films back in the late 70s and 80s. The Thing, Halloween, Assault On Precinct 13, Big Trouble In Little China, Escape From New York, that's some C.V!


The thing was an awesome movie. .still stands up today..The new one wasn't the best though. 
Do any of you like David lynch movies?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've never watched one. I've read about them and they sound very interesting but I don't think they are quite my thing.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've never watched one. I've read about them and they sound very interesting but I don't think they are quite my thing.


Blue Velvet is a good one..Denis hopper at his best lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The thing was an awesome movie. .still stands up today..The new one wasn't the best though.
> Do any of you like David lynch movies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


the p.c game for the time was not bad either


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The thing was an awesome movie. .still stands up today..The new one wasn't the best though.
> Do any of you like David lynch movies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


dune was different and mulhond drive was ok but not really one of the directors I would go for personally myself I think genie rodenberry is worth a mention


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Wheres the cheapest place.to get polywatch? It looks expensive enough on ebay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> dune was different and mulhond drive was ok but not really one of the directors I would go for personally myself I think genie rodenberry is worth a mention


Wild at heart is a good one too..he's deffo an acquired taste..

I was watching wrath of khan yesterday. .'from hells heart I stab at thee' lmao. .what a killer line!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wild at heart is a good one too..he's deffo an acquired taste..
> 
> I was watching wrath of khan yesterday. .'from hells heart I stab at thee' lmao. .what a killer line!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It's actually a quote by captain Ahab from Moby Dick but Ricardo Montalban nailed the delivery and made the line his own, he kicked ass as Kahn in that film !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wild at heart is a good one too..he's deffo an acquired taste..
> 
> I was watching wrath of khan yesterday. .'from hells heart I stab at thee' lmao. .what a killer line!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 lol yeah he did some great series didn't he. my most remember quote can't remember where I heard it was "is this a dagger I see before me or a sausage in disguise" lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It's actually a quote by captain Ahab from Moby Dick but Ricardo Montalban nailed the delivery and made the line his own, he kicked ass as Kahn in that film !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Haha..I'll get the lads in work with that one..got them lovely today. .

does anyone know who this lad is..was is a very popular TV series recently










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Haha..I'll get the lads in work with that one..got them lovely today. .
> 
> does anyone know who this lad is..was is a very popular TV series recently
> 
> ...


It's the actor Johnathan Banks I remember him from Beverly Hills cop

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It's the actor Johnathan Banks I remember him from Beverly Hills cop
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Don't Google but do you know what hit TV series he was in

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Don't Google but do you know what hit TV series he was in
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'd guess at hill St blues but it's just a guess

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Don't Google but do you know what hit TV series he was in
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


googled it as I've never heard of him, never watched any of the stuff he's in either lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

was it the randell and hopkirk decease one ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

He was mike in breaking bad 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He was mike in breaking bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaahhhh, never watched that one I'm afraid.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He was mike in breaking bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember him more from freejack or airplane and 48 hour


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Aaahhhh, never watched that one I'm afraid.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Oh mate..that's a fantastic series!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Aaahhhh, never watched that one I'm afraid.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


me nether it never took my fancy


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh mate..that's a fantastic series!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah my kid brother keeps chastising me for not watching it I'll get round to it one day at the moment though I'm still drying to get through life on Mars and ashes to ashes !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> me nether it never took my fancy


I thought the same too. .gave it a go on Netflix and got completely hooked. . !

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah my kid brother keeps chastising me for not watching it I'll get round to it one day at the moment though I'm still drying to get through life on Mars and ashes to ashes !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I never thought anything could beat the sopranos and then breaking bad came along. .jaysus the missus and I had marathon sessions watching it last Christmas 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I thought the same too. .gave it a go on Netflix and got completely hooked. . !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I might give it a look I like human target and white collar


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I never thought anything could beat the sopranos and then breaking bad came along. .jaysus the missus and I had marathon sessions watching it last Christmas
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Gulp.........confession time again, I never watched the sopranos either ! 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Gulp.........confession time again, I never watched the sopranos either !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I never like the soprano if I'm honest


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Gulp.........confession time again, I never watched the sopranos either !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Haha! We all have our tastes. Everyone recommended the wire..I loved the 1st series but couldn't get into it after that. .I did tell a lad in work about breaking bad and he watches the whole 7 series in 3 weeks. .The lad was exhausted lol.

I almost fear getting into another one of these because they become very consuming. .last one was sherlock. That was great too..shaggy kindly sent me a link to series 3..will have to wait until I'm on evenings lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

This is going to be a fun night.
Falling asleep on the bus while on my way to stare at monitoring screens for 10 hours. 
Where's the coffee?



Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> This is going to be a fun night.
> Falling asleep on the bus while on my way to stare at monitoring screens for 10 hours.
> Where's the coffee?
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


who needs coffee


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> who needs coffee


Diabetics 

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just home from work and shopping my signal on the phone kept breaking up He was nicknamed rowdy roddy piper cheers itmy now reading back posts


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think I've only seen bits of They Live but I know the director John Carpenter made some awesome films back in the late 70s and 80s. The Thing, Halloween, Assault On Precinct 13, Big Trouble In Little China, Escape From New York, that's some C.V!


 Assault on precinct 13 still not seen that one something always went wrong and never did see it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Assault on precinct 13 still not seen that one something always went wrong and never did see it


as usually the original was so much better then the naff remake


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> as usually the original was so much better then the naff remake


Just like The Taking of Pelham 123.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> as usually the original was so much better then the naff remake


 whether it was power cuts emergencies ad the like the other one was braveheart still not seen the ham voice fully


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Just like The Taking of Pelham 123.


Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy


Survivors


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got to say have watched every version of the 39 steps original best but enjoyed the rest


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got to say have watched every version of the 39 steps original best but enjoyed the rest


I always like the one With Kenneth More but then again he is one of my all time fav actors


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

If only I had a photographic memory oh I forgot ive not


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> jaysus the missus and I had marathon sessions


I had to look twice when i seen that statement!! lol

Breaking bad was a superb series, defo up there with homeland!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I had to look twice when i seen that statement!! lol
> 
> Breaking bad was a superb series, defo up there with homeland!
> 
> chico


lol I did not like that one either haha is there a pattern forming


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

AmI the only one that liked Strikeback


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> AmI the only one that liked Strikeback


hmmm maybe lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm starting to fall in love with the steinhart ocean one 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

has any of the subs had issue 18 and 19 yet and are they as good/bad (delete where appropriate  as they look in the pics ?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm doing an overnight shift in work tonight to put in all the xmas stock.
I'm wearing my soki on the seiko rubber for the night


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'm doing an overnight shift in work tonight to put in all the xmas stock.
> I'm wearing my soki on the seiko rubber for the night


Christmas already ...sigh

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> I'm doing an overnight shift in work tonight to put in all the xmas stock.
> I'm wearing my soki on the seiko rubber for the night


look out for the ghosts


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm starting to fall in love with the steinhart ocean one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Know that feeling mate!! it's a beauty

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Know that feeling mate!! it's a beauty
> 
> chico


€350 on the steinhart website? Seems to be great value!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> €350 on the steinhart website? Seems to be great value!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It truly is mate, you can upgrade the bezel insert to ceramic as well, defo my goal to get a steinhart next year.

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It truly is mate, you can upgrade the bezel insert to ceramic as well, defo my goal to get a steinhart next year.
> 
> chico


Great value if you have a spare 350 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Great value if you have a spare 350
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Thats the only problem mate!! But i would like to take my collection up a notch with a quality swiss auto and the steinharts hit that mark for me.

Chico

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Thats the only problem mate!! But i would like to take my collection up a notch with a quality swiss auto and the steinharts hit that mark for me.
> 
> Chico
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


Yes would be a nice next step..a little beyond the entry level diver's. .my thoughts of MM300 are a little too ambitious..especially with 3 school going nippers. .so this might have to be the next one. .if I can't just put my mind to it and avoid buying along the way..

Will you be going for the OVM?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats the thing as soon as i get a spare bit of cash il blow it on something instead of saving!! Will defo go for an ovm or a pepsi gmt if they become available again

Chico

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It truly is mate, you can upgrade the bezel insert to ceramic as well, defo my goal to get a steinhart next year.
> 
> chico


I am currently selling and saving for my next purchase! each purchase seems to get higher spec/price bracket lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I am currently selling and saving for my next purchase! each purchase seems to get higher spec/price bracket lol


Bloody right it does, What is the next purchase mate?

Chico

Sent from my GT-S5830i


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Bloody right it does, What is the next purchase mate?
> 
> Chico
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i


I'm not sure yet but you guys certainly make those steinharts look tempting lol ;-)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

If you check out www.chronomaster.co.UK he has some Stienharts in stock ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure yet but you guys certainly make those steinharts look tempting lol ;-)


Relative to the price they are a helluva lot of watch for the money.

Chico

Sent from my GT-S5830i


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm not sure yet but you guys certainly make those steinharts look tempting lol ;-)


This could be the next obsession..just like the SSC 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> This could be the next obsession..just like the SSC
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Sure could mate 

Chico

Sent from my GT-S5830i


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> If you check out www.chronomaster.co.UK he has some Stienharts in stock ?


A tad expensive. .check out the steinhart website mate

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A tad expensive. .check out the steinhart website mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yes but he has the Ocean vintage GMT in stock and its sold out almost everywhere else


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Yes but he has the Ocean vintage GMT in stock and its sold out almost everywhere else


Oh ok..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Yes but he has the Ocean vintage GMT in stock and its sold out almost everywhere else


There is/was a Vintage GMT on eBay with a buy it now of £275 I think.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> There is/was a Vintage GMT on eBay with a buy it now of £275 I think.


To be fair I am trying not to buy any more watches so I am not looking too hard lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I think if I got a steinhart ocean 1 my watch obsession would be satisfied ..lol..if only!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> To be fair I am trying not to buy any more watches so I am not looking too hard lol


Sure. That's what we all say...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I think if I got a steinhart ocean 1 my watch obsession would be satisfied ..lol..if only!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Same here mate, but then there's this!

the grail, Omega speedmaster dark side of the moon!








chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Same here mate, but then there's this!
> 
> when i win the lotto, Omega dark side of the moon!
> View attachment 1710938
> ...


Lets get the steinharts out of the way first..my watch purchase, enabling cogs are on fire now..lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Lets get the steinharts out of the way first..my watch purchase, enabling cogs are on fire now..lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


hehehe we are all bad influences on each other lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Same here mate, but then there's this!
> 
> the grail, Omega speedmaster dark side of the moon!
> View attachment 1710938
> ...


That is nice.

I keep telling the Mrs when I get my gratuity I am going to get these



















One to pass on to each daughter in my will. However that means I have to keep the Mrs away from my gratuity which is easier said than done lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> hehehe we are all bad influences on each other lol


All end up in rags huddled around a fire full of furniture and a ton of watches lmao

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Who needs a house anyway, I can live in my car and afford more watches.....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess a stieny could be my first watch that wouldn't get categorised as 'great bang for buck'??

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Quick, anyone that wants a Monster jump on this now, 1st Gen Black, £80 BIN.

Seiko SKX779K Black Monster Automatic divers Watch 200m | eBay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Quick, anyone that wants a Monster jump on this now, 1st Gen Black, £80 BIN.
> 
> Seiko SKX779K Black Monster Automatic divers Watch 200m | eBay


Ffs..too middle month for me but that's a bargain!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Quick, anyone that wants a Monster jump on this now, 1st Gen Black, £80 BIN.
> 
> Seiko SKX779K Black Monster Automatic divers Watch 200m | eBay


that's a good price!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

On the bracelet as well. That's worth getting for a modding base.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

can you believe I got a Parnis, seiko chrono and a dodgy unmentionable P O on ebay and the only one with a bid is the dodgy one lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> can you believe I got a Parnis, seiko chrono and a dodgy unmentionable P O on ebay and the only one with a bid is the dodgy one lol


LOL what parnis you selling?

Chico

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone going for the monster? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> LOL what parnis you selling?
> 
> Chico
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


The open heart, I never wear it since I got the pr


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Anyone going for the monster?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Afraid not skinto just now

Chico

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Afraid not skinto just now
> 
> Chico
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


Yeah me too..sigh..ah well

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Anyone going for the monster?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah, you are Pep! Go on, you know you want to...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> The open heart, I never wear it since I got the pr


I've been thinking about selling mine mate for the same reason

Chico

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Anyone going for the monster?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


not me, got one ;-)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Anyone going for the monster?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Go for it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, you are Pep! Go on, you know you want to...


I can't right now. .12 days to pay day..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Go for it


Stop now lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I can't right now. .12 days to pay day..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


oh go on, I've got a lovely orange chapter ring that would look nice on that lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Stop now lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Serious question
Is there anything other than a watch that has such a huge range of prices for what is functionally the same thing.
You can buy this, today, for 99p, delivered







although this Richard Mille is over £2,000,000 it's limited edition and sold out. 




But you can easily pay £250,000 for something that doesn't have a waiting list
I thought houses or cars . But you can't get a new one of either for a pound.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Serious question
> Is there anything other than a watch that has such a huge range of prices for what is functionally the same thing.
> You can buy this, today, for 99p, delivered
> View attachment 1711554
> ...


footwear? trainers/shoes


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Art?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rocks


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Cars (well maybe not for 99p but i'm sure jeremy clarkson bought a car for £1 on top gear)

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

booze


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Does art have function? Or a rock? 
I'd agree with shoes, although to make them worth $3 million they just stuck a load of rocks on them 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Does art have function? Or a rock?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 yes there function is to look pretty like cheerleaders


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Cars (well maybe not for 99p but i'm sure jeremy clarkson bought a car for £1 on top gear)
> 
> chico


you know I think you are right there I got a vague memory of them standing at a board marking of there different points and it came to the price and he says pound or something like I think it was 99p from gumtree or something


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes there function is to look pretty like cheerleaders


How many cheerleaders can you get for a pound?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> How many cheerleaders can you get for a pound?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 3 but I don't think much of yours:-d


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. It's that time of the month where I don't have to wind the date on too far. Yes these are the Vostok days


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm sure a whole road of houses was sold for one pound each, somewhere like Darlington, or Corby. They weren't habitable though, whereas a one pound watch is (usually) fit for purpose.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. It's that time of the month where I don't have to wind the date on too far. Yes these are the Vostok days


I was just thinking I might wear mine but it's stopped on the 5th! I think this is one watch that deserves it's own winder for the sake of sanity lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow lads, you're all up with the lark this morning...I dreamt about that black monster (the watch) lastnight..have a good day all..!!


----------



## tomo_leeds (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all , wearing the Precista , not had off my wrist since getting it , really like build of it feels really solid and love the finish.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

SSC today









Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Chosen by my little girl it's the Ray for me today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I put this on yesterday afternoon and it looks like I'm wearing it today to what with the weather being so horrible I think It can only be a wr watch day lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

tomo_leeds said:


> Morning all , wearing the Precista , not had off my wrist since getting it , really like build of it feels really solid and love the finish.


Let's be honest, that's the kind of watch that makes you sell all your other watches.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm afraid my blue scuba dude had to come off last night, the hairs on my wrist were being plucked constantly. Waiting for a new strap as recommended by churchy, so it's the 007 for the rest of this week.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm afraid my blue scuba dude had to come off last night, the hairs on my wrist were being plucked constantly. Waiting for a new strap as recommended by churchy, so it's the 007 for the rest of this week.


Well every cloud has a silver lining. That's a nice little standby watch you have there. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just wondering, do any of you guys use a watch winder?

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Just wondering, do any of you guys use a watch winder?
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


I had one years ago when I only had a couple of autos, unfortunately it got broke. seemed a bit pointless replacing it since I've got 9 autos now lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

there's a guy on the bay selling a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military for £350 2nd hand! on their website you can pick one up for less than £290 delivered!

me likey this one ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> there's a guy on the bay selling a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military for £350 2nd hand! on their website you can pick one up for less than £290 delivered!
> 
> me likey this one ;-)


I love that OVM, if i can ever save up il buy it in a heartbeat

Chico

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I love that OVM, if i can ever save up il buy it in a heartbeat
> 
> Chico
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


same here! I reckon it'll be in my xmas gifts to me lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I had one years ago when I only had a couple of autos, unfortunately it got broke. seemed a bit pointless replacing it since I've got 9 autos now lol


You could always upgrade to the Bugatti Veyron big block winder!!









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You could always upgrade to the Bugatti Veyron big block winder!!
> 
> View attachment 1715874
> 
> ...


wow, that's a cool looking gadget lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well the black monster sold so who was it ?  hope pep ant gone and used his overdraft haha


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well the black monster sold so who was it ?  hope pep ant gone and used his overdraft haha


Maybe one of the many guests snapped it up!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Maybe one of the many guests snapped it up!
> 
> chico


lol yes I sometimes think we should be on commission I remember one time I had been watching some watch on ads for about a month with no action on it or comments I put it up here to see what you guys thought I went back to the ad the next day and it had sold lol


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Afternoon peeps !

Postie delivered my latest bargain purchase this morning .....



( in case your not sure its the PVD Diver )

Bargain from the bay for £16.....now all I am waiting for is the black NATO I purchased for it to arrive...from China lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well the black monster sold so who was it ?  hope pep ant gone and used his overdraft haha


I'm surprised it even lasted more than an hour at that price, absolute bargain. Pep I've got a feeling that you're going to kick yourself a little when you do come to look for one eventually...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well that's 5 watches listed on ebay!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Someone asked if I'd post some pictures of my serious collection...
These three are from 1977. The tractor was the first technic set I had, this is one that I got in a job lot and flipped for a profit. 
Good pictures make a big difference on this kind of thing.





















Thinking I should make an effort to build and photograph all of them. Hmm!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

These aren't technic really. Come under a model team label the ran alongside. Just started picking these up as a sideline, these are second string consolidated sets where I've made up from 2 or more sets, kept the best pieces, and sold on these,














This truck was made of the sun facing sides of two others, only made a small loss as I could guarantee all the pieces where there.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

These are just a few others I've sold through recently. 







Some odd dune buggy affair







A lunar explorer, thing with working grab







Recovery truck, pneumatically operated crane and spectacle lift







The jeep has a full 3+r gearbox and selectable 4wd 







Polar rescue base, this is badly discoloured too, though the bad bits are facing the back, again made a good profit on the flip because all the bits are there.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

So here is my first Monster mod completed,


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> These are just a few others I've sold through recently.
> View attachment 1716722
> 
> Some odd dune buggy affair
> ...


Do you have the Apollo lunar lander set churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> These are just a few others I've sold through recently.
> View attachment 1716722
> 
> Some odd dune buggy affair
> ...


I love the vehicles, I'd enjoy putting those together


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> So here is my first Monster mod completed,


Nice! Where did you get the chapter ring from? And was it easy to remove everything from the case and put it back together again?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nice! Where did you get the chapter ring from? And was it easy to remove everything from the case and put it back together again?


chapter ring was off ebay, I think he has 1 left. crown was easy to remove, movement a little tight in the case but no problems, taking the chapter ring off a little fiddly as it's secured with 4 locating pegs on the back of the ring into 4 holes in the dial you just need a very thin blade under the ring and lever it up! only took 5 mins in total


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> chapter ring was off ebay, I think he has 1 left. crown was easy to remove, movement a little tight in the case but no problems, taking the chapter ring off a little fiddly as it's secured with 4 locating pegs on the back of the ring into 4 holes in the dial you just need a very thin blade under the ring and lever it up! only took 5 mins in total


Cool. I'm definitely going to mod mine but I was always a little nervous about removing everything and putting a new hands and dial on bit people say it's pretty easy.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Do you have the Apollo lunar lander set churchy?


I've got the instructions and probably most of the pieces for this 1975 version







I don't have the more recent 2003 one, though it was nice.








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I've got the instructions and probably most of the pieces for this 1975 version
> View attachment 1717266
> 
> I don't have the more recent 2003 one, though it was nice.
> ...


can't get the pics to work mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't you just hate when ebay sellers withdraw a really interesting lot just before they end.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> can't get the pics to work mate


Any better? Im having a few cloud issues.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> I've got the instructions and probably most of the pieces for this 1975 version
> View attachment 1717562
> 
> I don't have the more recent 2003 one, though it was nice.
> ...


Excellent! It is the 2003 version I'd dearly like, but it's like buying two Precistas, about 600 dollars off eBay.....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Cool. I'm definitely going to mod mine but I was always a little nervous about removing everything and putting a new hands and dial on bit people say it's pretty easy.


I'm not a big modding fan, prefer my watches, and cars, to be stock. Having said that, I am waiting on a delivery of a bezel from zenitar to mod my blue scuba dude. Sure it will look better with a minute marked bezel.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Don't you just hate when ebay sellers withdraw a really interesting lot just before they end.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


what was it ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Any better? Im having a few cloud issues.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


yeah I like the 2003 one


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what was it ?


There was a seiko 007, a Hamilton, a movado and another Quartz. Was badly listed, just basic brand info and that only the seiko was working, and sitting under £50, due to end at around 4 today. Just vanished!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> There was a seiko 007, a Hamilton, a movado and another Quartz. Was badly listed, just basic brand info and that only the seiko was working, and sitting under £50, due to end at around 4 today. Just vanished!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


yeah I saw one similar an that's gone too ?  it had a smash crystal but I thought it was a sk lol can't find that either


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm not a big modding fan, prefer my watches, and cars, to be stock. Having said that, I am waiting on a delivery of a bezel from zenitar to mod my blue scuba dude. Sure it will look better with a minute marked bezel.


I saw an exhibition back for an vostok amphibian and was tempted but I wondered if it was worth looking at in there lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Picking an old favourite for today.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> So here is my first Monster mod completed,


Im not sure about the red bezel but the chapter ring looks great


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not long home been sent on wild goose chase by the wife to the other end of the city for items at a fiver cost me more on fuel she thinks I just go and do these things well she is right got to keep in her good books


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's a question for you guys. What is the current 'holy trinity' of your collection, your favourite three watches? I've got to go for these three bad boys..










Seiko Solar Dive Chrono, Tissot PRC 200, Hamilton Jazzmaster Square


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for you guys. What is the current 'holy trinity' of your collection, your favourite three watches? I've got to go for these three bad boys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so unfair to narrow it down to 3 lol but I think these 3


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well 1054 with out a doubt my pizza and which every vossie is the flavour of the day


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Titanium nighthawk, Seiko solar & Parnis pilot, parnis portuguese came close though!









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Three of my favourites


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for you guys. What is the current 'holy trinity' of your collection, your favourite three watches? I've got to go for these three bad boys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my that's going to be a hard one..Feck ye shaggy lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Three of my favourites


Blimey, for a moment there I thought you had a Rolex Explorer II! What's the one at the top of the picture with the big 12 and 6?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Three of my favourites


Looking forward to seeing the alpha in the flesh at the GTG!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Which of you guys from here are going to the GTG, Chico and Smeagal I'm sure, anybody else?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Blimey, for a moment there I thought you had a Rolex Explorer II! What's the one at the top of the picture with the big 12 and 6?


 Rotary


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Which of you guys from here are going to the GTG, Chico and Smeagal I'm sure, anybody else?


I think it's only the 2 of us from here although there's a fellow member flying in from texas!! unbelievable

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My three favourite vintage watches


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Which of you guys from here are going to the GTG, Chico and Smeagal I'm sure, anybody else?


what is this GTG?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> I think it's only the 2 of us from here although there's a fellow member flying in from texas!! unbelievable
> 
> chico


I know, I read that in the other thread imagine coming all the way from Texas to go to a gtg!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> what is this GTG?


It's a get together for the scottish members to bring along their collections, but anyone is welcome.

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I know, I read that in the other thread imagine coming all the way from Texas to go to a gtg!


stuff of legend!! lol

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Chico, being a resident can you answer me this, does that statue of the guy on horseback permanently have a traffic cone on its head?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chico, being a resident can you answer me this, does that statue of the guy on horseback permanently have a traffic cone on its head?


Anytime i've passed it he does!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I was starting to wonder if it was deliberately meant to be on there as some kind of modern art installation... 

Is the tardis there permanently as well?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for you guys. What is the current 'holy trinity' of your collection, your favourite three watches? I've got to go for these three bad boys..
> 
> Seiko Solar Dive Chrono, Tissot PRC 200, Hamilton Jazzmaster Square


Hmm! I'll have to get back to you...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chico, being a resident can you answer me this, does that statue of the guy on horseback permanently have a traffic cone on its head?


 I will answer yes it taken off a couple of years ago and and there was outrage so wellington wears the cone


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

We're play Germany in a few minutes..what you think chico. .can we follow poland? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It's a get together for the scottish members to bring along their collections, but anyone is welcome.
> 
> chico


do you all stand round photographing each others wrists? ;-) sounds like fun, would cost me the best part of a new watch to go all that way lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> what is this GTG?


get together in Scotland on the 26 two days after my birthday lol I was tempted but it's like 12 hour round trip


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> We're play Germany in a few minutes..what you think chico. .can we follow poland?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I can't see it, Germany had a bad result but they are a very strong team and won't allow themselves to lose two on the trot. I think as well that for Poland It's a massive game and a very emotive one as well and that maybe helps to spur them on.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I was starting to wonder if it was deliberately meant to be on there as some kind of modern art installation...
> 
> Is the tardis there permanently as well?


It actually costs 10K every year for the council to remove the cone over 100 times per year, there was a plan to raise the plinth on it but there was a public outcry about it and the plans were scrapped!! only in glesga!

yeah it's a disused police box

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I was starting to wonder if it was deliberately meant to be on there as some kind of modern art installation...
> 
> Is the tardis there permanently as well?


 Its in front of the Gallery of Modern Art


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> get together in Scotland on the 26 two days after my birthday lol I was tempted but it's like 12 hour round trip


Wasn't there one on your doorstep in the spring, I bet you'd jump at the chance to go to it if it was held now.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I can't see it, Germany had a bad result but they are a very strong team and won't allow themselves to lose two on the trot. I think as well that for Poland It's a massive game and a very emotive one as well and that maybe helps to spur them on.


Yeah I think you're right..they might batter us tonight..although Roy Keane might scare ireland into a result 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> We're play Germany in a few minutes..what you think chico. .can we follow poland?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Don't see why not mate, we gave them a good run, for about 10 mins!! lol

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> It actually costs 10K every year for the council to remove the cone over 100 times per year, there was a plan to raise the plinth on it but there was a public outcry about it and the plans were scrapped!! only in glesga!
> 
> yeah it's a disused police box
> 
> chico


When I went to Glasgow a few years back I thought it was a genuine vintage police box but part of me was thinking was it just put in place there as some kind of stunt for the new series of Doctor Who which was starting then, lol.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> When I went to Glasgow a few years back I thought it was a genuine vintage police box but part of me was thinking was it just put in place there as some kind of stunt for the new series of Doctor Who which was starting then, lol.


 The used it as a coffee joint for a while


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> do you all stand round photographing each others wrists? ;-) sounds like fun, would cost me the best part of a new watch to go all that way lol





is that my watch said:


> get together in Scotland on the 26 two days after my birthday lol I was tempted but it's like 12 hour round trip


Pity, would be good to organise a MWC one for next year?

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Its in front of the Gallery of Modern Art











chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wasn't there one on your doorstep in the spring, I bet you'd jump at the chance to go to it if it was held now.


 maybe I was like new and I was like not sure about it and what not lol  could be cool to have one on the coast some were maybe Devon have not been their in years lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1720194
> 
> 
> chico


 Goma for short part of it used to be a rich merchants house


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah that's true, I don't think this thread had been going that long before the Birmingham GTG was held. The thing is though I'm not sure if I'd go to a GTG or not. I mean it's fine sitting here talking about watches to everyone behind a little screen but to actually meet up with some real life people and sit around to taking about watches? Um, that would feel a bit weird...


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah that's true, I don't think this thread had been going that long before the Birmingham GTG was held. The thing is though I'm not sure if I'd go to a GTG or not. I mean it's fine sitting here talking about watches to everyone behind a little screen but to actually meet up with some real life people and sit around to taking about watches? Um, that would feel a bit weird...


If we were all birds you'd be there in a heartbeat lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah that's true, I don't think this thread had been going that long before the Birmingham GTG was held. The thing is though I'm not sure if I'd go to a GTG or not. I mean it's fine sitting here talking about watches to everyone behind a little screen but to actually meet up with some real life people and sit around to taking about watches? Um, that would feel a bit weird...


 I will be disguised as a baldy old man with specks


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will be disguised as a baldy old man with specks


Haha haha!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The wife thinks I will act like Dell boy with my case


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Today this would be my 3..who knows what the 3 would be tomorrow 




























Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah that's true, I don't think this thread had been going that long before the Birmingham GTG was held. The thing is though I'm not sure if I'd go to a GTG or not. I mean it's fine sitting here talking about watches to everyone behind a little screen but to actually meet up with some real life people and sit around to taking about watches? Um, that would feel a bit weird...


total


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will be disguised as a baldy old man with specks


just look for peter griffin and there I will be


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> just look for peter griffin and there I will be


 At least he has hair


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> just look for peter griffin and there I will be


Here you go pal, just for you.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here you go pal, just for you.


You two could have an arm wrestle at the gtg 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here you go pal, just for you.


 Only thing is I dont have a cleft or double chin


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Yaaaaaaasssss!!

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> You two could have an arm wrestle at the gtg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Throat wrestle more like! 

Seriously though, me and ITMY have a love hate relationship. I love to wind him up and he hates me for it 

(I'm just joking ITMY, I honestly have nothing but respect for you mate, it's just my sense of humour sometimes).


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here you go pal, just for you.


my new signature


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

A few beers and you'd be best of pals!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A few beers and you'd be best of pals!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


don't drink any more maybe a few espresso


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> A few beers and you'd be best of pals!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Pep mate that's too true.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

To be honest we all have faults but thats what makes us and we seem to stick to this thread


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Pep mate that's too true.


The thread (can we still call it that ) wouldn't be the same without a little drama..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> To be honest we all have faults but thats what makes us and we seem to stick to this thread


to true my friend


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The thread (can we still call it that ) wouldn't be the same without a little drama..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


on that note did any else see biffa in the list on the bottom of the page the other day so he's still around lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Spent the evening at the vet. Cat came home with a limp and his jaw hanging open. Get thought he had been hit by a car and broken his leg and his jaw. 

Turns out the silly sod was licking his chest and got his bottom teeth stuck in, jamming his jaw open. He has been unhooked, had a tooth out and apparently will be fine.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes but did not want to mention it


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Airfixer? Hasn't been on for ages

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Spent the evening at the vet. Cat came home with a limp and his jaw hanging open. Get thought he had been hit by a car and broken his leg and his jaw.
> 
> Turns out the silly sod was licking his chest and got his bottom teeth stuck in, jamming his jaw open. He has been unhooked, had a tooth out and apparently will be fine.


 only cats can do that Smeagal just looks out the window watching the birds feathered ones that is


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> To be honest we all have faults but thats what makes us and we seem to stick to this thread


it could spoil everything if we ever all met lol, no more mystery ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Spent the evening at the vet. Cat came home with a limp and his jaw hanging open. Get thought he had been hit by a car and broken his leg and his jaw.
> 
> Turns out the silly sod was licking his chest and got his bottom teeth stuck in, jamming his jaw open. He has been unhooked, had a tooth out and apparently will be fine.


Ouch nasty. Good job it was only his chest that he was licking!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Airfixer? Hasn't been on for ages
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yes and a few others to foxey is another one and almac as well hope he's doing better an astrokarl about time he put up some more great pics of his  if e.m would put out a decent watch I bet they would all come back


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ouch nasty. Good job it was only his chest that he was licking!


Pmsl!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it could spoil everything if we ever all met lol, no more mystery ;-)


yeah I like being a man of mystery got my shades on even now haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I like being a man of mystery got my shades on even now haha


I always envisage you as a very dashing, heathcliff type guy Itmy?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I always envisage you as a very dashing, heathcliff type guy Itmy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I used to be dashing now I run all over the place


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I always envisage you as a very dashing, heathcliff type guy Itmy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol I'm more mark hunter (happy harry) character from pump up the volume


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

See that's the thing, a lot of the people that have been on here before probably won't come back because they've got no interest in EM watches (even though we talk about all different things). I thought about creating a new thread, something like 'The British affordable WUS thread', but.....we wouldn't be able to chat ash's joke quite like we do here. This is practically our own club house. I know that any time I pop in I can talk about whatever we want to, be it affordable watches, stuff on TV, biscuits, football, life, anything. And not only that, everyone gets our sense of humour and we've all built up some trust by trading watches with each other. We've got a good thing here as it is. We just miss the old feces sometimes, that's all.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> See that's the thing, a lot of the people that have been on here before probably won't come back because they've got no interest in EM watches (even though we talk about all different things). I thought about creating a new thread, something like 'The British affordable WUS thread', but.....we wouldn't be able to chat ash's joke quite like we do here. This is practically our own club house. I know that any time I pop in I can talk about whatever we want to, be it affordable watches, stuff on TV, biscuits, football, life, anything. And not only that, everyone gets our sense of humour and we've all built up some trust by trading watches with each other. We've got a good thing here as it is. We just miss the old feces sometimes, that's all.


 Sorry shaggy you spelt faces wrong could be smelly


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha, the bloody autocorrect and touch keyboard on this phone fails me so often!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Haha, the bloody autocorrect and touch keyboard on this phone fails me so often!


Autocorrect is a croc. .wrecks my heed

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sorry shaggy you spelt faces wrong could be smelly


lol that could have been very sticky hmmm you could almost say brown trouser time


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> See that's the thing, a lot of the people that have been on here before probably won't come back because they've got no interest in EM watches (even though we talk about all different things). I thought about creating a new thread, something like 'The British affordable WUS thread', but.....we wouldn't be able to chat ash's joke quite like we do here. This is practically our own club house. I know that any time I pop in I can talk about whatever we want to, be it affordable watches, stuff on TV, biscuits, football, life, anything. And not only that, everyone gets our sense of humour and we've all built up some trust by trading watches with each other. We've got a good thing here as it is. We just miss the old feces sometimes, that's all.


Inspirational mate..well said!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

^ +1

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

yessssssssssssss


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Chico, I was playing around with the chronograph on the Tissot yesterday. The minute sub dial worked ok but I couldn't work out what the hour sub dial was doing. It wasn't going around marking the hours passed and when I pressed the top pusher it would jump to a random number. I thought the thing was buggered. It's only when I've looked up the manual now online I've realised it isn't the hour sub dial but a 1/10th of a second counter. Now quite why anyone would want that on a analogue watch I don't know. That means the chrono doesn't mark any hours passed which is a bit of a bummer. I wonder why companies do things like that? Surely everyone would rather have an hour sub dial which is very practical over a 1/10th second sub dial which is pretty much just a novelty? Still a cool watch though.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chico, I was playing around with the chronograph on the Tissot yesterday. The minute sub dial worked ok but I couldn't work out what the hour sub dial was doing. It wasn't going around marking the hours passed and when I pressed the top pusher it would jump to a random number. I thought the thing was buggered. It's only when I've looked up the manual now online I've realised it isn't the hour sub dial but a 1/10th of a second counter. Now quite why anyone would want that on a analogue watch I don't know. That means the chrono doesn't mark any hours passed which is a bit of a bummer. I wonder why companies do things like that? Surely everyone would rather have an hour sub dial which is very practical over a 1/10th second sub dial which is pretty much just a novelty? Still a cool watch though.


I actually liked the 1/10th sub dial thought it was a cool & different feature albeit not very useful in everyday life!! i would assume that they went with it because of the racing theme of the watch, with lap timing and the association with moto gp

Chico

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

2-2


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

We equalised on the 93rd minute ..get in!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Well done It all matters now at Parkhead next month


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going up for a read up early in the morning


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Well done It all matters now at Parkhead next month


Be a good one..group is wide open now..John o shea on his 100th cap and his 3rd ever goal against Germany in the 93rd minute..you couldn't write that lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Well done It all matters now at Parkhead next month


Scotland vs ireland at parkheed, jeez that will be like a home game for the irish!!

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Two ex Celtic managers both will be at home


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Two ex Celtic managers both will be at home


And Roy Keane in the irish dressing room. .looking forward to that one!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Sandwich dial Archive looking watch from HK. I'm tempted.
The bay id 291244504406


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> Sandwich dial Archive looking watch from HK. I'm tempted.
> The bay id 291244504406


Worth a punt at £7, someone started a thread about this watch and they were pretty happy with it for money

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/$13-curren-pam-homage-1060522.html

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hasn't smeagal got one


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hasn't smeagal got one


Looks like a standard format page.
The description also mentions a "small dial" which isn't even there

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> Sandwich dial Archive looking watch from HK. I'm tempted.
> The bay id 291244504406


Gotta be worth it just for the strap alone! Pity it's only 0.87in (22mm) else I was gonna blag a couple for my Getat (24mm).
Lume looks good on it too.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Anytime i've passed it he does!!
> 
> chico


Here you go, taken last Christmas.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Good morning everyone, 009 today I think


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean Black Dlc Mens Diver Watch For Sale in Dublin 2, Dublin from pc0675

This went very cheaply???..not my favoutie Stienhart though...I wonder if the sale will go through..very often dont on there


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Steinhart Ocean Black Dlc Mens Diver Watch For Sale in Dublin 2, Dublin from pc0675
> 
> This went very cheaply???..not my favoutie Stienhart though...I wonder if the sale will go through..very often dont on there


I tried selling some watches on Gumtree here a while back. Absolutely never again. All I got was time wasters and d!ckheads, it was more hassle than it was worth so I can understand why a lot of sales on those kind of sites don't go through.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, thought I'd wear this one today


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At McDonalds crow rd having a coffee 🍵 tea break over soon


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


>


Got the instruction manual, cheers mate

Chico

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I can still say morning just lol hope you guys have a good day I'm stripping today might sound fun but it's just a door that's got like 65 years of paint on it at least gone thou at least five different shades of magnolia so far lol  so think I will wear this


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks to this thread I'm now a proud owner of an 80s vintage Amphibia 😊


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

they are great ant they 
just a few of mine


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

saying that Russian watches in generally are cool here is some more of my Russians


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Thanks to this thread I'm now a proud owner of an 80s vintage Amphibia 😊


Nice one bud..mind, it's a slippery slope 😁

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a heads up for those who were wondering about tomorrows release ....this pic has just been posted on the Mags Fbook page ...



so it looks like the next 2 issues of the mag ( egyptian diver is out tomorrow ) might be worth a punt .


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The Egyptian looks ok but come on, yet another Subby variant?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> Just a heads up for those who were wondering about tomorrows release ....this pic has just been posted on the Mags Fbook page ...
> 
> 
> 
> so it looks like the next 2 issues of the mag ( egyptian diver is out tomorrow ) might be worth a punt .


don't know about the bling on the 18 but I think I will be having a couple of those dials


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The Egyptian looks ok but come on, yet another Subby variant?


When you consider that the original watch issue 19 is based on looks like the following ...



then I dont think they have done a bad job , yes it could have a matt "brushed" case instead of chrome but hey for a tenner what do you expect .


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

dalliance said:


> When you consider that the original watch issue 19 is based on looks like the following ...
> 
> 
> 
> then I dont think they have done a bad job , yes it could have a matt "brushed" case instead of chrome but hey for a tenner what do you expect .


Oh it's not the quality of the watch or anything I'm talking about, more the fact that they keep putting out watches that are practically the same looking apart from a slightly different bezel or hands.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Can someone do me a favour please. I mean I haven't followed this collection as closely as some of you have but if anyone here has all the watches so far would they mind taking a picture of all the black dial divers together? I'd just like to see them all together so we can see if they have many differences.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Can someone do me a favour please. I mean I haven't followed this collection as closely as some of you have but if anyone here has all the watches so far would they mind taking a picture of all the black dial divers together? I'd just like to see them all together so we can see if they have many differences.


well I would have said the same dial as the subby


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Can someone do me a favour please. I mean I haven't followed this collection as closely as some of you have but if anyone here has all the watches so far would they mind taking a picture of all the black dial divers together? I'd just like to see them all together so we can see if they have many differences.


they are all blue dials but one I think ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here a link to all watch's so far mate with specs and everything 

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Can someone do me a favour please. I mean I haven't followed this collection as closely as some of you have but if anyone here has all the watches so far would they mind taking a picture of all the black dial divers together? I'd just like to see them all together so we can see if they have many differences.























Chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> they are all blue dials but one I think ?


I've just always assumed they were all black. Have you got the full collection so far Itmy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1725666
> View attachment 1725674
> View attachment 1725682
> 
> ...


Do some of those share exactly the same case and bezel apart from the insert?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've just always assumed they were all black. Have you got the full collection so far Itmy?


 no I lost the faith around issue 8 the old fake dial scandal kill it for me  and I just cherry pic certain one's but the last I had bought was the jap I think


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

saying that I would love to get my hands on the pocket watch I would love to turn it in to a wristwatch I think it would look cool in a like the Japanese case from like issue 9


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dalliance said:


> Just a heads up for those who were wondering about tomorrows release ....this pic has just been posted on the Mags Fbook page ...
> 
> 
> 
> so it looks like the next 2 issues of the mag ( egyptian diver is out tomorrow ) might be worth a punt .


Well the Egyptian looks more promising in that shot, than in the previous ones we saw. Looks like they've at least ditched the black bezel insert that looked like it came off the Subby lookalikes.
The angle of the latest shot doesn't really give any insight into its size, but it does at least look fairly nice.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Wasn't the general consensus at the beginning that 21/22 watches had been designed..and that perhaps they might do the following lot with feedback?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm still surprised they haven't done a Seiko 'turtle/Apocalypse Now' homage.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Wasn't the general consensus at the beginning that 21/22 watches had been designed..and that perhaps they might do the following lot with feedback?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Visions of a group of Chinese people spending the last month rapidly attacking all the Egyptians with scouring pads to get the bezel inserts off. :-d


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Visions of a group of Chinese people spending the last month rapidly attacking all the Egyptians with scouring pads to get the bezel inserts off. :-d


Hey chrono, hows the getat mate?

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1725666
> View attachment 1725674
> View attachment 1725682
> 
> ...


Oi!! Thief!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Can someone do me a favour please. I mean I haven't followed this collection as closely as some of you have but if anyone here has all the watches so far would they mind taking a picture of all the black dial divers together? I'd just like to see them all together so we can see if they have many differences.


Give me a minute...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## snailpace85 (May 20, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Well the Egyptian looks more promising in that shot, than in the previous ones we saw. Looks like they've at least ditched the black bezel insert that looked like it came off the Subby lookalikes.
> The angle of the latest shot doesn't really give any insight into its size, but it does at least look fairly nice.


I'm still in!!!!! For now anyway. I really like the look of issue 18 (Egyptian) and 20 (Brazilian Army - weird Roman numerals) but I think the divers are all looking a bit the same (Issue 19).

I haven't received the latest watches yet - usually have them the weekend after they take the money but it looks a little slower this time.

I'll be interested to see what they're doing after issue 21 but can't really see me wanting 80 odd of these. Overall, I'm pretty happy with what I've got at the price although I know many of you feel there's better value out there. Some of the watches that you guys discuss are great. when I do end up stopping the Eaglemoss watches I might get a Vostok and maybe Parnis.

All the best,

Scott


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Hey chrono, hows the getat mate?
> 
> chico


Yeh going good, thanks mate. Just gotta sort out a strap for it.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ok here's all 6







Subby looks smallest
French and German commando are the same case
Israeli and US divers similar size

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

snailpace85 said:


> I'm still in!!!!! For now anyway. I really like the look of issue 18 (Egyptian) and 20 (Brazilian Army - weird Roman numerals) but I think the divers are all looking a bit the same (Issue 19).
> 
> I haven't received the latest watches yet - usually have them the weekend after they take the money but it looks a little slower this time.
> 
> ...


yes well there are better one's out there but there are also worse out there to I think if they had put a bit more thought into presentation and order might not have been so bad but they seem to put a lot of diver type out one after the other instead of pacing them out. I would like to believe the next 20 might be better thought out and design better 

and oh hi by the way nice to hear a new face


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Subby had a 30mm glass







US Diver is 31.5 but looks much larger
And.... A Fully lumed dial! At last!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Israeli and US divers








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I think I prefer my Pammy's with curves








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> I think I prefer my Pammy's with curves
> View attachment 1726282
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Haha didn't we all wonder why the numerals changed on the pizza. ? !!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Having considered taking a punt on the US diver, the similarity to the Subby is off-putting. I think I'll have to hit eBay or even ask EM for one of the Israeli divers. Keeps catching my eye, as one I should not have missed.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> I think I prefer my Pammy's with curves
> View attachment 1726282
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I think it's dial swapping time  and the new diver is looking like it could give the subby a run for it's money


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

On the wrist. 







First impressions, well considering what we were expecting I did almost gag,
Chocolate brown strap only makes it worse. 
Full tear down later chaps. Will try and get it on a nato or leather. 
Or a dog lead 
Or a rope. 
Anything but what it came on!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll defo be going for one of the Egyptians, and finding a leather strap for it. Any lume on it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Having considered taking a punt on the US diver, the similarity to the Subby is off-putting. I think I'll have to hit eBay or even ask EM for one of the Israeli divers. Keeps catching my eye, as one I should not have missed.


 well I will have a punt at the next two by the look of it  sharky was selling some e.m watches did you see if he had one for sale


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> On the wrist.
> View attachment 1726306
> 
> First impressions, well considering what we were expecting I did almost gag,
> ...


think I only want the dial an movement on that one


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Is it the camera angle, or is the face and bezel on the Yankee asymmetric to the case?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

This is much, much better IMO







Nice size, OK strap, better than usual anyway
Good raised, lumed AT LAST, polished highlights on the hour markers, hands a touch small for my taste, but a nice seconds hand, good effort Eaglemoss.
Brushed would have edged it and I'll try it on a few other straps later.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Is it the camera angle, or is the face and bezel on the Yankee asymmetric to the case?


Right side of case sticks out a mm or so









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> This is much, much better IMO
> View attachment 1726322
> 
> Nice size, OK strap, better than usual anyway
> ...


bezel rotate ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'll defo be going for one of the Egyptians, and finding a leather strap for it. Any lume on it?


Hands only. Giving it some time but face is still dark.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bezel rotate ?


Only if you swing your arm around...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah, thought so, like a Precista, nice touch.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

See, we do still get excited about and discuss EM watches! Hope the mods notice and allow us to continue all the other blether about biscuits, films, actresses, traffic cones, ......


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> Only if you swing your arm around...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Chortle......


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I will have a punt at the next two by the look of it  sharky was selling some e.m watches did you see if he had one for sale


I didn't go as far as the Israeli one, I've got 6.French seaman , 7.oz diver , 9.Jap Airman and 11.FFL


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> See, we do still get excited about and discuss EM watches! Hope the mods notice and allow us to continue all the other blether about biscuits, films, actresses, traffic cones, ......


well if e.m pulls there finger out we might have loads more


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> ok here's all 6
> View attachment 1725986
> 
> Subby looks smallest
> ...


Actually when you see them all together they don't quite look as identical as you might have thought. I think the fact that they are all issued on similar looking nato straps doesn't help things either.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys can any of you tell if this is a 3 o'clock winder or a 12 o'clock winder ? 

Unmarked Volga Pocket Watch Movement With Super 18 Rubis | eBay


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys can any of you tell if this is a 3 o'clock winder or a 12 o'clock winder ?
> 
> Unmarked Volga Pocket Watch Movement With Super 18 Rubis | eBay


To my amateur eye it looks like the fourth wheel runs the seconds hand directly Near where the numbers 3802 are stamped, the winder looks like it is by the small screw opposite the fourth wheel bearing. 
12 o'clock wind is my guess. Does the seller not know?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys can any of you tell if this is a 3 o'clock winder or a 12 o'clock winder ?
> 
> Unmarked Volga Pocket Watch Movement With Super 18 Rubis | eBay


Can't really tell mate to be honest. I've just asked my youngest if she'd be willing to give up the pocket watch I gave her but its hanging from her bed and she loves it !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got the Timex Expedition it is stainless steel and quite heavy the crystal is glass itmy got the prize thanks check posts and put up pics when I have done the wifes wishes


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> To my amateur eye it looks like the fourth wheel runs the seconds hand directly Near where the numbers 3802 are stamped, the winder looks like it is by the small screw opposite the fourth wheel bearing.
> 12 o'clock wind is my guess. Does the seller not know?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


not on ebay myself so hard to ask but I thought it look like a 12 o'clock myself so just wanted a second opinion


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Can't really tell mate to be honest. I've just asked my youngest if she'd be willing to give up the pocket watch I gave her but its hanging from her bed and she loves it !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 would not want to do that there's a 99% chance I could bugger the whole thing up


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> would not want to do that there's a 99% chance I could bugger the whole thing up


That wouldn't matter if she was willing to let you have it but she loves the damn thing, I've even caught her wearing it on the school cardigan ! God knows what the teachers think when she gets to school 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

a quartz one would be easier to do but I think a mech would look serious cool


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

A question. .if you could afford it..would you buy a real Pam?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A question. .if you could afford it..would you buy a real Pam?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


If I was born rich, probably but not since I have to earn my money the hard way. 
Besides, aren't the movements relatively cheap compared to the overall cost?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> A question. .if you could afford it..would you buy a real Pam?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


You need to ask???


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> If I was born rich, probably but not since I have to earn my money the hard way.
> Besides, aren't the movements relatively cheap compared to the overall cost?


I hear you. .I honestly don't see anything in them you don't see on the better homages. True of many high end watches but the Pam never looks the huge price asked..imho

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> You need to ask???


Haha..I knew you would mate. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I hear you. .I honestly don't see anything in them you don't see on the better homages.


Look at the back of a genuine Panerai and compare it to the back of a Getat. They're miles apart.

Excuse the difference sizes of a rush job, but Pan 00112 on the left, Getat equivalent on the right.












pepperami said:


> True of many high end watches but the Pam never looks the huge price asked..imho


To be honest, some Panerais are not that expensive. The PAM00112, which my Getat is based on, retails at a fraction under £4,000.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Look at the back of a genuine Panerai and compare it to the back of a Getat. They're miles apart.
> 
> To be honest, some Panerais are not that expensive. The PAM00112, which my Getat is based on, retails at a fraction under £4,000.


I really don't see 4k in a Panerai. .maybe if I got to see/hold one?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I really don't see 4k in a Panerai. .maybe if I got to see/hold one?


I agree totally with you to an extent. I see the Base models like the 00112 being totally worth the £4K asking price.

But when they start asking £40,50, 60 _thousand _then that's where I don't get the value idea, and no amount of handling one in a Panerai Boutique would entice me to handing over that amount of money for a watch. Even _if _I could afford it.
Panerai Price List 2014


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A question. .if you could afford it..would you buy a real Pam?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


no I love them to bits but I think the pricing is ludicrous


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Timex on another strap trying to work out how the alarm works instructions on back of case and I am still lost


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> A question. .if you could afford it..would you buy a real Pam?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


If I won the lottery then yes, I'd definitely consider buying a Panerai. I think they are badass looking watches.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My father in law wore this in the 90s and the one itmy sent


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I had a Getat as well and visiually it looked nice enough. But for me there was just some magic missing compared to a real Panerai. I think the Getat being sterile as well just felt a bit bland or soulless if that doesn't sound silly. And I'd definitely agree that looking at the caseback they are miles apart.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I had a Getat as well and visiually it looked nice enough. But for me there was just some magic missing compared to a real Panerai. I think the Getat being sterile as well just felt a bit bland or soulless if that doesn't sound silly. And I'd definitely agree that looking at the caseback they are miles apart.


I guess its my ignorance of the feel and looks of high end watches..never get to look at them in real life 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I had a Getat as well and visiually it looked nice enough. But for me there was just some magic missing compared to a real Panerai. I think the Getat being sterile as well just felt a bit bland or soulless if that doesn't sound silly. And I'd definitely agree that looking at the caseback they are miles apart.


well yes and no at a certain point with design it can't get any better if you know what mean .. then you are paying for the name more then anything and what is associated with that name


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well yes and no at a certain point with design it can't get any better if you know what mean .. then you are paying for the name more then anything and what is associated with that name


 Hublot is is from the swatch group and I have a swatch so I think it is also the design and materials


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I guess its my ignorance of the feel and looks of high end watches..never get to look at them in real life
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I think it's all in scale If you add in a bottom end one you would see that the finish is much more refined but at the glance yes they look similar it's only when you look close at the fine details it starts to stand out the quality of it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Hublot is is from the swatch group and I have a swatch so I think it is also the design and materials


yes true that has a lot to do with it too but there is still going to be a point were it becomes more a status thing then the watch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> A question. .if you could afford it..would you buy a real Pam?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


no, but if I could afford it I'd buy an Omega Seamaster


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My father in law wore this in the 90s and the one itmy sent


looks ok don't it mate  well I going to get rid of the citron golf one next I am going to offer it to chico first as he plays golf if he don't want it. think I will do another prize with it


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I think it's all in scale If you add in a bottom end one you would see that the finish is much more refined but at the glance yes they look similar it's only when you look close at the fine details it starts to stand out the quality of it


This. I mean if you placed a Getat and a Panerai side by side we'd all agree that the Panerai is much nicer. The finishing, the engravings on the edge of the case back, the name Panerai on the dial, the Geneva stripes on the movement, it all feels luxurious and much more like a quality instrument. But is it worth 
£3,900 more than the Getat? No, not really. But I know which one I'd rather have if I could afford it.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

They are big watches. The US Navy Diver is bigger than the others.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Ooooooooooo


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I guess its my ignorance of the feel and looks of high end watches..never get to look at them in real life
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'd recommend to everyone at least once going into one of the big shopping centre jewellery shops (like Goldsmiths or Fraser Hart) and just saying that you would like to try on an Omega, Breitling or even Rolex as you are curious about them. It's nice to see what a watch costing several thousand pounds looks and feels like up close.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> This. I mean if you placed a Getat and a Panerai side by side we'd all agree that the Panerai is much nicer. The finishing, the engravings on the edge of the case back, the name Panerai on the dial, the Geneva stripes on the movement, it all feels luxurious and much more like a quality instrument. But is it worth
> £3,900 more than the Getat? No, not really. But I know which one I'd rather have if I could afford it.


Yesterday you asked what our holy trinity from our collections was, well if you won the euromillions last night wot would be your holy trinity be????

mines would be along these lines

Omega speedmaster DSOTM £8k








Ball fireman stormchaser pro £2k








Sinn 757 UTC £2.5k








I'm sure there would be a few more additions but these are my 3 dream watches

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yesterday you asked what our holy trinity from our collections was, well if you won the euromillions last night wot would be your holy trinity be????
> 
> mines would be along these lines
> 
> ...


1 and three are cool


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this has been one of my screen saver for some time


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this has been one of my screen saver for some time


 looks like one from the dark side


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I think I will be out tomorrow to pick up a issue 18 or two


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

They look good. Pity about the strap. Lol.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

My lottery winning top 3 is as follows.

Omega Seamaster Ploprof








Breitling Navitimer 01








Rolex Explorer ii White








(Or I might possibly switch out the Explorer for a Panerai)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Smeagal, Pep, ITMY, what are your top 3 lottery winning watches?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol who remembers this


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> They look good. Pity about the strap. Lol.


well don't like the case on 18 but I want the dial. I think I might have said that before  but the other from the pic looks good as is


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol who remembers this


Arev we counting that as one of your top 3 lottery winning watches?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Smeagal, Pep, ITMY, what are your top 3 lottery winning watches?


 it changes all time at the minute I would say these 
but I want a sekonda or poljot 3133


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That Doxa is a classic. Are you thinking of putting together one of the Seiko 'Soxa' Mods?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That Doxa is a classic. Are you thinking of putting together one of the Seiko 'Soxa' Mods?


 at some point yeah probably


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> it changes all time at the minute I would say these
> but I want a sekonda or poljot 3133


That delma looks awesome!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's my 3 lotto pieces

Fifty Fathoms










GO










DSDD










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> My lottery winning top 3 is as follows.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Ploprof
> View attachment 1727810
> ...


I like the lottery thing, here's mine 
oh and by the way, any sign of K?
type XX








16750








Mk XI


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

What about everybody else, wots your top 3?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yesterday you asked what our holy trinity from our collections was, well if you won the euromillions last night wot would be your holy trinity be????
> 
> mines would be along these lines
> 
> ...


You like chronographs 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

crosswind said:


> I like the lottery thing, here's mine
> oh and by the way, any sign of K?
> type XX
> 
> ...


Yeah, that Type XX is pretty awesome isn't it. And that IWC reminds me that I still like the Top Gun Miramar.


















Nope, I haven't come across OD30 for a little while on the forums anywhere. I'm sure she still posts but not in the threads that I've read.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

My 3 lottery win watches would be


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> You like chronographs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Sure do mate!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

10pm ideal world, deep blue dive watches

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> My 3 lottery win watches would be
> 
> View attachment 1728226
> View attachment 1728234
> View attachment 1728258


I take it you're a dive watch fan! Great choices but you don't think that Planet Ocean Chrono and SMP are too similar to have in a collection?


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Its bad that I cant think of 3 lotto watches lol I dont even have a grail yet


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, that Type XX is pretty awesome isn't it. And that IWC reminds me that I still like the Top Gun Miramar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I hope she is alright I ant seen any of her post either for awhile


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I take it you're a dive watch fan! Great choices but you don't think that Planet Ocean Chrono and SMP are too similar to have in a collection?


yeah I'm a big bloke, need heavy metal on my wrists lol although I'll probably never dive lol, I don't think they are that similar really!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Its bad that I cant think of 3 lotto watches lol I dont even have a grail yet


Ok, I'll help you out Blanchy mate. Is this one on your list?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> 10pm ideal world, deep blue dive watches
> 
> chico


yeah love me a deep blue to


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Very much a diver/military trend..no one else chose a dress watch?

No Tudor BB though I expect mike might and I'm curious to see chronos 3 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

how about this monstrosity lol









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Very much a diver/military trend..no one else chose a dress watch?
> 
> No Tudor BB though I expect mike might and I'm curious to see chronos 3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


there are some nice Hamilton's out there but I am a diver at heart


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Very much a diver/military trend..no one else chose a dress watch?
> 
> No Tudor BB though I expect mike might and I'm curious to see chronos 3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Not really a dress watch fan! anyway iv got my parnis portuguese if i'm getting dressed up!! similar to sharky, big guy big watch!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This guy on diverswatches found his holy grail...










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ok, I'll help you out Blanchy mate. Is this one on your list?


Looks good to me


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not really a dress watch fan! anyway iv got my parnis portuguese if i'm getting dressed up!! similar to sharky, big guy big watch!!
> 
> chico


hehe, I don't even own a shirt, a dress watch is wasted on me lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Well it is a military watch thread 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't do lottery this is my watch for tomorrow


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The thing is you can easily wear a dive watch on a bracelet as a 'smart' watch. Well unless it's an EcoZilla of course but most normal divers will work.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing is you can easily wear a dive watch on a bracelet as a 'smart' watch. Well unless it's an EcoZilla of course but most normal divers will work.


Yes but you don't need to be a smart dresser to like dress watches?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

My three lottery watches, tbh, I already have one of them.

The Omega I've wanted for years, the Grand Seiko a recent desire.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> My three lottery watches, tbh, I already have one of them.
> 
> The Omega I've wanted for years, the Grand Seiko a recent desire.


Now that GS is smart. .!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Santa could drop a Royal Oak a GMT 2 and a Tudor Black bay down the chimney


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> My three lottery watches, tbh, I already have one of them.
> 
> The Omega I've wanted for years, the Grand Seiko a recent desire.


I like that GS, I don't often look at them but there is something nice about them.

So, if you won the lottery do you think you'd push the boat out and go for the J version of the SKX007 or is that being too extravagant?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Santa could drop a Royal Oak a GMT 2 and a Tudor Black bay down the chimney


How could we all forget about the Black Bay? That's a great watch.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Very much a diver/military trend..no one else chose a dress watch?
> 
> No Tudor BB though I expect mike might and I'm curious to see chronos 3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Cough. ..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I ant got the penny's at the minute but one of you might want it great price 

Seiko Orange Monster PVD automatic watch | eBay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I ant got the penny's at the minute but one of you might want it great price
> 
> Seiko Orange Monster PVD automatic watch | eBay


Wow mate you've always wanted one?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I ant got the penny's at the minute but one of you might want it great price
> 
> Seiko Orange Monster PVD automatic watch | eBay


It's probably not even going to end up that cheap with an hour still to go on auction. You've got to snap them up on Buy It Now's like that BM for £80 the other night.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow mate you've always wanted one?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


sods law spent my watch fund now till the end of the month lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's probably not even going to end up that cheap with an hour still to go on auction. You've got to snap them up on Buy It Now's like that BM for £80 the other night.


well there is a seller on the bay based in London that is doing them new to you door for £259 3 day del


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well there is a seller on the bay based in London that is doing them new to you door for £259 3 day del


Was that one in the link the same model as this one?








If so then Yorkshire Watches are selling them all day long at only £229 delivered at Yorkshire Watches and they are a very well known established company.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Was that one in the link the same model as this one?
> View attachment 1728690
> 
> 
> If so then Yorkshire Watches are selling them all day long at only £229 delivered at Yorkshire Watches and they are a very well known established company.


is Creation a no go now then? they have it for £177!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you not seen that big thread about Creation Watches that was going recently? A lot of people now wouldn't touch them with a bargepole. A few guys were saying they received watches that were damaged or DOA and Creation wasn't very helpful saying that the watches couldn't be faulty because they were checked before they were shipped out! 

The thing is there is always a risk involved with buying from Creation. There is the small risk of you getting a lemon but also the risk of being hit with an import charge that drives the price up. At least with Creation or Amazon you know where you stand with the price or if something goes wrong.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have you not seen that big thread about Creation Watches that was going recently? A lot of people now wouldn't touch them with a bargepole. A few guys were saying they received watches that were damaged or DOA and Creation wasn't very helpful saying that the watches couldn't be faulty because they were checked before they were shipped out!
> 
> The thing is there is always a risk involved with buying from Creation. There is the small risk of you getting a lemon but also the risk of being hit with an import charge that drives the price up. At least with Creation or Amazon you know where you stand with the price or if something goes wrong.


yeah, I've seen it, wasn't sure if it'd been settled or not. as for the import charge don't they declare the price really low to dodge that for you? mine was declared at $25 or something silly like that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> is Creation a no go now then? they have it for £177!


 I personally would not touch them .. but the are cheap you take a chance with them weather you get good one or not if you like to gamble I would say go for it but if you get a wrong one you are basic bugger


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Was that one in the link the same model as this one?
> View attachment 1728690
> 
> 
> If so then Yorkshire Watches are selling them all day long at only £229 delivered at Yorkshire Watches and they are a very well known established company.


similar here is the one from the link different bezels


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I'll have to stop working. Cat now fine, snuggled up in the sofa and recovering. No time for pics: lottery watches:

Tudor Black Bay Red
White dial Rolex Explorer 2
Omega Speedmaster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah, it's not quite the same one is it. I Was looking at the pictures thinking is it or isn't it, lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ah, it's not quite the same one is it. I Was looking at the pictures thinking is it or isn't it, lol


close but no cigar


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Won this for a fiver


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> how about this monstrosity lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh! My eyes! My eyes!

You've just found the watch version of this:


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

anybody know what grease I need for a watch case gasket? need to replace the ring on my monster. looks like I'll need to buy a pack of 100 seals too, can't just buy one lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 1729066
> Won this for a fiver


haha I just got side track and forgot about that one lol just miss out on this one to went 50p over my bid when I was doing the washing up and I did not realize lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh! My eyes! My eyes!
> 
> You've just found the watch version of this:


beano lives what was his name wasn't it pie face best friend of dennis the meance


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

It would have to be a big one, but it's more about the work put in by the designers and the workmanship in manufacture at this level. Could have picked a dozen. These three always delivery outstanding looking pieces.
Vacheron Constantine Vladimir







Greubel Forsey Quadruple Tourbillon







Urwerk UR-CC1 King Cobra







Complication, innovation

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> anybody know what grease I need for a watch case gasket? need to replace the ring on my monster. looks like I'll need to buy a pack of 100 seals too, can't just buy one lol


Silicon grease is good

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Silicon grease is good
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


will any old silicone grease be ok? on ebay the ones that say "watch" are obviously more expensive because they think we're daft lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> similar here is the one from the link different bezels


well that went cheap! £112!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> will any old silicone grease be ok? on ebay the ones that say "watch" are obviously more expensive because they think we're daft lol


Must have a good temperature variance and stay viscous. Don't want runny grease in your watch. Not 100% up on my grease types 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about everybody else, wots your top 3?
> 
> chico


Mine would be:

Speedy Pro
Legend Diver
Heuer Autavia


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well that went cheap! £112!


I think everyone must be skint lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> beano lives what was his name wasn't it pie face best friend of dennis the meance


Did any of you guys join the Dennis the Menace club as a kid and get those badges of Dennis and Gnasher? I used to love the Beano as a kid. Bash Street Kids were definitely my favourite.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

My money's tied up this month and I've already got one watch put away for me for next payday. 
I have to used to paying out for the new car every month. I hate budgeting

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I like the Numbskulls


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did any of you guys join the Dennis the Menace club as a kid and get those badges of Dennis and Gnasher? I used to love the Beano as a kid. Bash Street Kids were definitely my favourite.


I had them..can still see gnashers rolling eyes lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did any of you guys join the Dennis the Menace club as a kid and get those badges of Dennis and Gnasher? I used to love the Beano as a kid. Bash Street Kids were definitely my favourite.


I was more a desperate dan fan myself or lol viz and even private eye


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> I like the Numbskulls


Oh jeez, I'd forgotten all about the Numbskulls! They were good. What was that one about the thing that looked like a bear or something and wore a top hat?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did any of you guys join the Dennis the Menace club as a kid and get those badges of Dennis and Gnasher? I used to love the Beano as a kid. Bash Street Kids were definitely my favourite.


Yes, I joined the Dennis the menace fan club. I got a furry Gnasher badge with the googly eyes


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> beano lives what was his name wasn't it pie face best friend of dennis the meance


That's not pie face, that's one of the Bash Street Kids


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Billy whiz..what comic was he in?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I was more a desperate dan fan myself or lol viz and even private eye


Viz came later on for me. I started off with The Beano and The Dandy, occasionally bought one I think might have been called Topper, then went on to Roy of The Rovers, Eagle, Oink! (Remember that one anyone it was like Viz for kids) and then went on to 2000AD. I used to love comics throughout my childhood.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Billy whiz..what comic was he in?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


The Beano. Along with Rodger the Dodger and Minnie the Minx.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> That's not pie face, that's one of the Bash Street Kids


then it's got to be Wilfred then ?


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The Beano. Along with Rodger the Dodger and Minnie the Minx.


Plus Calamity James, The Bash St Kids, Ivy the terrible...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Billy whiz..what comic was he in?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


beano


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Viz came later on for me. I started off with The Beano and The Dandy, occasionally bought one I think might have been called Topper, then went on to Roy of The Rovers, Eagle, Oink! (Remember that one anyone it was like Viz for kids) and then went on to 2000AD. I used to love comics throughout my childhood.


Love 2000AD

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> then it's got to be Wilfred then ?


I think he was actually called spotty..










According to Wikipedia he is called spotty


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> Love 2000AD
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Mate I could talk to you about 2000AD all day. Well, the 80's years of it anyway. All the classic Dredd strips like The Cursed Earth, Apocalypse Wars, Judge Cal and all the stuff like League Of Fatties, Block Mania, The Dark Judges. And the other strips like Halo Jones, Robohunter, Strontium Dog, those years were just unreal.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh my..The jocks and the geordies

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I tried watching the Dredd film and it turned out off after about 30 minutes, I was absolutely appalled by it. That wasn't the Mega City One that I knew at all, I couldn't watch that crap.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Love 2000AD
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


still got a couple of them knocking around the house


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I think he was actually called spotty..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who was Wilfred then lol ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> who was Wilfred then lol ?


here you go lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> who was Wilfred then lol ?


The one in the green jumper


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> here you go lol
> 
> View attachment 1729666


well I was close after 25 odd years they are very similar


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I was close after 25 odd years they are very similar


true, put a green jumper on spotty and it's the same kid lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I am going to have to dig out my old comics I got some robot chicken an early batman were it was the first time they use lume paint and I think the batman symbol showed up in the dark so you could find it to read under the sheets on a school nite with a torch lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

My Word! This sits nicely on my small wrist.










Very nice.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

This is a new one for Eaglemoss, A guy on Facebook was waiting for his watch display case to arrive, 2nd attempt cos 1st never showed, and they sent him an Emperor Dalek! He's not even sub'd to the Dr Who collection lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

An interesting addition to the collection.

Whenever we've asked for feedback, it would appear the 'call handlers' have nothing to do with the collection. How many times have we had 'we'll ask the publisher to get back to you'


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

have you seen this it has most the things I need to do the conversion but it would be a shame as it's quite nice as is 

SOVIET POCKET WATCH | eBay

hey Stuart is the issue 18 the same size as the pizza ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have you seen this it has most the things I need to do the conversion but it would be a shame as it's quite nice as is


what conversion are you planning?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Mate I could talk to you about 2000AD all day. Well, the 80's years of it anyway. All the classic Dredd strips like The Cursed Earth, Apocalypse Wars, Judge Cal and all the stuff like League Of Fatties, Block Mania, The Dark Judges. And the other strips like Halo Jones, Robohunter, Strontium Dog, those years were just unreal.


I think 2000AD made a generation take comic art seriously. Artist like Carlos Ezquera, Brian Bolland and Mike Mahon really brought a new level to comic illustration. 
Strontium Dog, Dan Dare vs The Biogs, and Metalzoic were some of my favourites, but It was rare that a 2000AD strip was a poor story.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Haha, the bloody autocorrect and touch keyboard on this phone fails me so often!


Just catching up ....... Am I the only one concerned about the nature of the autocorrect? Must be typing it a lot for some reason !!!!! Lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> what conversion are you planning?


I want to make my own trench watch so I need a dial from before 1940 preferable but if it looks old and has a sub-dial at the six great mech movement side-winding so easy to go In to a watch case and needs to be self winding not a keyfob


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here's a few examples


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Itmw! I think it's bigger. I haven't measured. Lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Morning guys. Can I ask your opinion on something please? I bought a watch on eBay the other day. The photos were a bit blurry but because it was a BIN I didn't really have time to ask too many questions but the seller described it as "showing slight signs of wear". So you imagine how annoyed I was when it arrived and I looked at it.










One of the tritium markers has fallen off the minute hand and is stuck to the dial by the 2 numeral.That strap is also chewed up and needs replacing. Now the strap I'm not as bothered about but that loose marker is a problem. Clearly the watch is not as described. Now here's the thing, I got the watch for a good price (£60) and you can look up the watch and see what it sells for (Luminox 1881 Chronograph). Now if the seller says it's a case of sending it back for a full refund would you do that or would you keep the watch and get it fixed at your expense? I think that when I had a chrono before that had a hand that fell off I think that guy on Timpsons charged about a tenner to stick it back on again so I'm guessing this would be the same. So go for a full refund or swallow it and pay out of your pocket to get it fixed knowing that you still got a deal that is OK?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

jonmac73 said:


> Just catching up ....... Am I the only one concerned about the nature of the autocorrect? Must be typing it a lot for some reason !!!!! Lol


The autocorrect on my Sony M2 phone seems to have a mind of it's own. It keeps trying to change words I'm swyping into obscure place names or strange words that you'd not really ever use. I dont think I've ever been able to type a message without having to delete a word or two where it has registered or picked something totally different and retype them. Is this a common problem on Sony phones?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning guys. Can I ask your opinion on something please? I bought a watch on eBay the other day. The photos were a bit blurry but because it was a BIN I didn't really have time to ask too many questions but the seller described it as "showing slight signs of wear". So you imagine how annoyed I was when it arrived and I looked at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a damm nice watch mate, congrats!! I looked up the price on that and you *did *get a bargain, if it were me i would get the tube fixed and take the hit as the damage could have happened in transit and could be no fault of the seller, however you should contact them about it and see what they say, Get a quote on the repair and price a suitable strap then see if you still think of it as a bargain (which i'm sure you will)

## i found the original listing and you can clearly see the tube stuck to the dial although he didn't mention it in the listing ##

is the pvd intact & did you get the box and papers?

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The autocorrect on my Sony M2 phone seems to have a mind of it's own. It keeps trying to change words I'm swyping into obscure place names or strange words that you'd not really ever use. I dont think I've ever been able to type a message without having to delete a word or two where it has registered or picked something totally different and retype them. Is this a common problem on Sony phones?


Exact same on my Samsung..in a pain in the $£%*

Nice watch btw..I wouldn't give myself the headache of questions, sending it back..all the grief that comes with these issues..as you said..change the strap and see if you can get it reapired cheaply?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, you're right you can see the marker loose in the ebay picture. I didn't even notice it though funny enough. I mean it's not something that you'd expect to see there so I probably just thought it was part of the dial or something. I think I'll stick it on a black or bond nato with PVD hardware, that's going to look seriously badass.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

No box and papers unfortunately with this one but never mind.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> No box and papers unfortunately with this one but never mind.


Canny grumble for £60!

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, you're right you can see the marker loose in the ebay picture. I didn't even notice it though funny enough. I mean it's not something that you'd expect to see there so I probably just thought it was part of the dial or something. I think I'll stick it on a black or bond nato with PVD hardware, that's going to look seriously badass.


I've got the khaki version of this, good quality zulu, plus it's on sale right now, only £6.27

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130861100...49&var=430123338622&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I've got the khaki version of this, good quality zulu, plus it's on sale right now, only £6.27
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130861100...49&var=430123338622&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> chico


The khaki I got from aussie straps is fantastic quality. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Chico you asked me about the PVD on that Luminox. It's worn in a few places and has a couple of scratches. To describe the watch as "showing slight signs of wear" is complete and utter BS. I'd have described it as showing definite signs of wear with some chips to that PVD finish. I don't know why people can't just be honest about what they are selling, if it's got a scratch just say so, don't try and pretend it hasn't.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Chico you asked me about the PVD on that Luminox. It's worn in a few places and has a couple of scratches. To describe the watch as "showing slight signs of wear" is complete and utter BS. I'd have described it as showing definite signs of wear with some chips to that PVD finish. I don't know why people can't just be honest about what they are selling, if it's got a scratch just say so, don't try and pretend it hasn't.


People are very loose with description. .at least will classified sites you often get the chance to view the watch. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Chico you asked me about the PVD on that Luminox. It's worn in a few places and has a couple of scratches. To describe the watch as "showing slight signs of wear" is complete and utter BS. I'd have described it as showing definite signs of wear with some chips to that PVD finish. I don't know why people can't just be honest about what they are selling, if it's got a scratch just say so, don't try and pretend it hasn't.


Totally agree with you mate, people just chance their luck sometimes! Is it something you would think about getting refinished or leave as is?

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Totally agree with you mate, people just chance their luck sometimes! Is it something you would think about getting refinished or leave as is?
> 
> chico


I couldn't live with myself lying about something I was selling, also you gotta think what feedback a buyer would leave if you don't admit all the faults!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

guys don't try and take the dial out off the issue 18 as it was the wrong size for the case they have glued them in place looks like e.m have cheap out on us again


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, I tried, I went into Smith's and picked up the Egyptian diver, and looked, and thought, but I didn't buy. No buzz of excitement, not special enough. The pizza still beats it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning guys. Can I ask your opinion on something please? I bought a watch on eBay the other day. The photos were a bit blurry but because it was a BIN I didn't really have time to ask too many questions but the seller described it as "showing slight signs of wear". So you imagine how annoyed I was when it arrived and I looked at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep as it's to much trouble to return.. and repair but give them a bit of a telling off for their on purpose blurry pics hiding condition and ask for a good will gesture as you would hate to leave bad feedback over this


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I already challenged him over the postage cost before it even arrived. He charged £10 and that's just for the watch on its own without even a box. When I told him that this was way too much he came out with some line about how he was new to selling on EBay and that he got the BIN price wrong, blah blah blah, and that he thought £60 was a fair price. Now this is before it turned up in an unacceptable condition. I just think he is one of those stupid awkward sellers that you sometimes unfortunately get that doesn't want to play fair.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I already challenged him over the postage cost before it even arrived. He charged £10 and that's just for the watch on its own without even a box. When I told him that this was way too much he came out with some line about how he was new to selling on EBay and that he got the BIN price wrong, blah blah blah, and that he thought £60 was a fair price. Now this is before it turned up in an unacceptable condition. I just think he is one of those stupid awkward sellers that you sometimes unfortunately get that doesn't want to play fair.


yeah I was charge £3.95 for post on an item when it arrived it was postmarked was £0.79 hmmm yeah right it had gone higher then I wanted to pay but I did something I don't normally do I carry on the bidd a few turns  and then getting over charged by over £3 is a bit cheeky


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Well, I tried, I went into Smith's and picked up the Egyptian diver, and looked, and thought, but I didn't buy. No buzz of excitement, not special enough. The pizza still beats it.


I did the same, had a look at it then thought that's £10 that could go towards my Steinhart ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I was charge £3.95 for post on an item when it arrived it was postmarked was £0.79 hmmm yeah right it had gone higher then I wanted to pay but I did something I don't normally do I carry on the bidd a few turns  and then getting over charged by over £3 is a bit cheeky


when I sell something I bag it up as if to post it, weigh it, check RM for the correct price then knock a bit off lol. don't even charge for packaging which some do. after all that I still get some giving lower than 5 stars for postage! they want it for nowt lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I did the same, had a look at it then thought that's £10 that could go towards my Steinhart ;-)


Your auctions are going well mate, that's a fair chunk towards your steinhart!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

When it comes to posting on EBay I weigh and measure things to try and get the costs accurate. If anything I might err on that side of caution so sometimes a buyer might end up paying 50p more but by the same token there have been quite a few times when they've paid 50p less than the actual costs so a small amount of leeway I think is acceptable. But it's when people really bump things up to deliberately make a chunk of money that I have a problem with.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Your auctions are going well mate, that's a fair chunk towards your steinhart!!
> 
> chico


yeah, I'm starting to realise how much I've spent on watches over the years lol I could have got my seamaster instead lol


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning guys. Can I ask your opinion on something please? I bought a watch on eBay the other day. The photos were a bit blurry but because it was a BIN I didn't really have time to ask too many questions but the seller described it as "showing slight signs of wear". So you imagine how annoyed I was when it arrived and I looked at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a mess, nice watch though,


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, I'm starting to realise how much I've spent on watches over the years lol I could have got my seamaster instead lol


That's the way I see it as well.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, I'm starting to realise how much I've spent on watches over the years lol I could have got my seamaster instead lol


Where's the fun in only having 1 watch though!! lol

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I already challenged him over the postage cost before it even arrived. He charged £10 and that's just for the watch on its own without even a box. When I told him that this was way too much he came out with some line about how he was new to selling on EBay and that he got the BIN price wrong, blah blah blah, and that he thought £60 was a fair price. Now this is before it turned up in an unacceptable condition. I just think he is one of those stupid awkward sellers that you sometimes unfortunately get that doesn't want to play fair.


Just be honest with your feedback and stars
Ie. "Seller is inaccurate with description and overcharges for posting"

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> Just be honest with your feedback and stars
> Ie. "Seller is inaccurate with description and overcharges for posting"
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Definitely. I've got no problem giving someone negative feedback if it's honestly deserved.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Where's the fun in only having 1 watch though!! lol
> 
> chico


very true, also I wouldn't have had a watch for 5 years lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with the negative feedback on this. 
When it comes to postage, I think Special Delivery Next Day Before 1pm is something like £9, so £10 for a watch is ridiculous.
Churchy's example feedback is what I would leave.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I did the same, had a look at it then thought that's £10 that could go towards my Steinhart ;-)


well I did to but I want them for the dial so I have just wasted £20 and I had to take one back to swap after I found out they had glued them in place when I tried to remove one and had a dial with missing patches on it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> when I sell something I bag it up as if to post it, weigh it, check RM for the correct price then knock a bit off lol. don't even charge for packaging which some do. after all that I still get some giving lower than 5 stars for postage! they want it for nowt lol


well I have never had a problem with your post would say it's a+


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I did to but I want them for the dial so I have just wasted £20 and I had to take one back to swap after I found out they had glued them in place when I tried to remove one and had a dial with missing patches on it


***** gluing them, what's next sellotaping them in position ! 
Who's gonna get the next EM special that someone posted a pic of the other day ( I think it was churchy ) ? It looked quite smart for an EM watch. I wonder if the Chrono works on it.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's the way I see it as well.


well I think having paid out on others you now know how much you want the other now


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well I think having paid out on others you know no how much you want the other now


I'm not sure I follow you?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ***** gluing them, what's next sellotaping them in position !
> Who's gonna get the next EM special that someone posted a pic of the other day ( I think it was churchy ) ? It looked quite smart for an EM watch. I wonder if the Chrono works on it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I mighty grab you one but I don't know yet if I will bother to get one for myself


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Just be honest with your feedback and stars
> Ie. "Seller is inaccurate with description and overcharges for posting"
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


I agree with Churchy on this one Shaggy. The seller was more than economical with the truth, the pictures were in my opinion blurry on purpose and for £10 postage for something as light as a watch I'd have at the least expected it to be wrapped in a genuine used pair of the duchess of Cambridge's panties ! 
Message the seller and tell him you want reimbursement for the price of repair or your sending it back and if he doesn't then it's snotty feedback all the way, go for the jugular mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I mighty grab you one but I don't know yet if I will bother to get one for myself


Cheers mate, appreciate that. Do we know when it's out ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm not sure I follow you?


lol yeah the spelling was a bit off on that one lol. what I mean is having had the lower end watches then getting a higher end watch you can appreciate the differences more  like looking at a getat back and a pan lume back u can just see the difference that has gone in to it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers mate, appreciate that. Do we know when it's out ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


think 27 nov but don't quote me on that 

and I think it was Stuart who put it up mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes that's true. By handling some luxury pieces like Breitling, Omega, Rolex, Panerai etc it kind of demystifies them. You can appreciate that they are undoubtedly great pieces, yet can also see that a good affordable watch isn't necessarily a million miles away in terms of quality.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ***** gluing them, what's next sellotaping them in position !
> Who's gonna get the next EM special that someone posted a pic of the other day ( I think it was churchy ) ? It looked quite smart for an EM watch. I wonder if the Chrono works on it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


They might try Asap13s trick and use chewing gum...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The p+p charges some sellers do is a joke i mean when i done the trade with shaggy we used next day delivery tracked and insured and the tissot was quite heavy due to the box but it was just over £8, so for him to charge £10 for just a watch & be a bit shady with his description is defo worth neutral feedback if not negative

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The p+p charges some sellers do is a joke i mean when i done the trade with shaggy we used next day delivery tracked and insured and the tissot was quite heavy due to the box but it was just over £8, so for him to charge £10 for just a watch & be a bit shady with his description is defo worth neutral feedback if not negative
> 
> chico


Can they then give you negative feedback , after you do?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ***** gluing them, what's next sellotaping them in position !
> Who's gonna get the next EM special that someone posted a pic of the other day ( I think it was churchy ) ? It looked quite smart for an EM watch. I wonder if the Chrono works on it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


The photo wasn't that hot, pardon the feedback, is it meant to be a homage of the Omega Apollo Speedmaster?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> They might try Asap13s trick and use chewing gum...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I'm really tick off with it  was yours the same ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes that's true. By handling some luxury pieces like Breitling, Omega, Rolex, Panerai etc it kind of demystifies them. You can appreciate that they are undoubtedly great pieces, yet can also see that a good affordable watch isn't necessarily a million miles away in terms of quality.


Yes and can be a million miles away in price..is there anything else that can rise so exponentially in price without the equivalent rise in quality?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> They might try Asap13s trick and use chewing gum...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Lol ! Controversial 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> The photo wasn't that hot, pardon the feedback, is it meant to be a homage of the Omega Apollo Speedmaster?


Yeah I think so mate .

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes and can be a million miles away in price..is there anything else that can rise so exponentially in price without the equivalent rise in quality?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


This might be a good question for the public forum. .does anyone fancy asking? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This might be a good question for the public forum. .does anyone fancy asking?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


not really don't fancy getting hung drawn and quarter


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Yes and can be a million miles away in price..is there anything else that can rise so exponentially in price without the equivalent rise in quality?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Probably not. A £400 Steinhart Sub does 99% of what a £4k Rolex one does.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No computer for me at the moment granddaughter playing bo weavels or something will read the posts as best l can shortly


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I think so mate .
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


How bizarre. The original Speedmaster Professional has no date, yet EM in their wisdom have included one!

I guess it may just be the mechanism they got their hands on includes a date wheel. Personally, it would be better if they hid it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> How bizarre. The original Speedmaster Professional has no date, yet EM in their wisdom have included one!
> 
> I guess it may just be the mechanism they got their hands on includes a date wheel. Personally, it would be better if they hid it.


Jaysus the really don't have a clue do they?

Is that the 1st date wheel..In a watch that shouldn't have a date wheel?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Can they then give you negative feedback , after you do?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


sellers aren't allowed to leave negative feedback any more! it can be unfair that way especially if the buyer was mean for no reason!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Jaysus the really don't have a clue do they?
> 
> Is that the 1st date wheel..In a watch that shouldn't have a date wheel?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


well they could not find there own ass in a mirror  so I looked early at the inside of the new one I had to go back to the shop to swap the first one and so I thought I could be wrong so I took a closer look and yeah you guess it bugger up another one they are most certainly glued see second picture hmmm and the first is next to the jap watch issue 9 see what a fudge up they have done grrrr well I have taken the second had off and patch the dial so might see if some one might want to trade it for something  total peed with e.m


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been wearing my sterile sub today


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been wearing my sterile sub today


And how many times have you been asked how you could afford a Rolex smeagal?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well patched  and up for trade


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> And how many times have you been asked how you could afford a Rolex smeagal?


Somehow l haven't been asked if l had got the snowflake hands on l would have been putting it in peoples faces to get a reaction from them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Somehow l haven't been asked if l had got the snowflake hands on l would have been putting it in peoples faces to get a reaction from them


the watch I hope ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the watch I hope ?


For sure


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm glad your citizen is doing well mate it took a couple of days for it to get some interested but it's getting up there now  so do you think you will have enough from your sales to get a steiny


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my computer back its just not the same using hand held tablets or phones


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Its not the same using phone so I took my computer back from my granddaughter she has her ipad anyway


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Guy on diverswatches posted this...Says he has it 20 years and looking for info..is this an odd looking watch or is it just me?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Guy on diverswatches posted this...Says he has it 20 years and looking for info..is this an odd looking watch or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is one of the models made in the transition from Glashütte (GUB) to Glashütte Original after the re-unification of Germany. It is already fitted with an ETA 2824-2 and Made in Germany, not Made in GDR. My guess: 1992. The new GUB 10-30 was introduced in December 1992 and the ETA 2824-2 disappeared!!

well thats what it says here! lol

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/vintage-glasshute-diver-398436.html

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> It is one of the models made in the transition from Glashütte (GUB) to Glashütte Original after the re-unification of Germany. It is already fitted with an ETA 2824-2 and Made in Germany, not Made in GDR. My guess: 1992. The new GUB 10-30 was introduced in December 1992 and the ETA 2824-2 disappeared.
> 
> chico


Wow. .nice job chico..wouldn't be my cuppa tea..shall I post your reply on there?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

My poor neglected Seiko Kinetic stopped after 6 months of neglect, so I treated it to an auto winder. Not a bad price after seeing all the auction items on eBay.

Just can't bear seeing it stopped....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just about the time when Trabants were abandoned on the streets


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I'm glad your citizen is doing well mate it took a couple of days for it to get some interested but it's getting up there now  so do you think you will have enough from your sales to get a steiny


yeah it's doing ok, cant believe what the dodgy one went for lol. I think I'll be most of the way there by the end ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Wow. .nice job chico..wouldn't be my cuppa tea..shall I post your reply on there?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I just copied and pasted it from that thread for a laugh, i take no credit for that info!! lol

but you could post a link to the thread

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I just copied and pasted it from that thread for a laugh, i take no credit for that info!! lol
> 
> but you could post a link to the thread
> 
> chico


Haha..I did just that. .I did wonder how you knew so much about. .sneaky you are lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah it's doing ok, cant believe what the dodgy one went for lol. I think I'll be most of the way there by the end ;-)


Yeah i was surprised it went for that but more cash in the steinny fund for you mate!

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah i was surprised it went for that but more cash in the steinny fund for you mate!
> 
> chico


it sure is  , the parnis isn't moving as I hoped it would though


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah it's doing ok, cant believe what the dodgy one went for lol. I think I'll be most of the way there by the end ;-)


lol you know the old saying even if it ant nick tell them it is and people want in lol . it's more cool and dangerous haha  same goes for the lookie a likes


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it sure is  , the parnis isn't moving as I hoped it would though


 yeah out the one's you had I thought that one would do the best  you just can never tell


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> it sure is  , the parnis isn't moving as I hoped it would though


I know, i'm waiting to see what yours goes for before i list mine!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I know, i'm waiting to see what yours goes for before i list mine!
> 
> chico


You're flipping!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> You're flipping!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Whoa Whoa Whoa easy tiger.......... i'm still debating!! lol

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa easy tiger.......... i'm still debating!! lol
> 
> chico


£52! not great but got my money back I guess lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> £52! not great but got my money back I guess lol


Just like selling a rolex!!! lol as long as you break even, no harm done

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> £52! not great but got my money back I guess lol


What are you selling?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What are you selling?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


sold a parnis open heart, seiko chrono and a dodgy unmentionable so far lol got another seiko and an eco drive finishing tomorrow 

edit: and a guitar lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> sold a parnis open heart, seiko chrono and a dodgy unmentionable so far lol got another seiko and an eco drive finishing tomorrow


Oh..steiny fund?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh..steiny fund?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


could be lol unless something else takes my eye ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> could be lol unless something else takes my eye ;-)


Stay strong mate..think ..The next step 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I saw this one yesterday when it first came up as a $1 start. The description made me laugh. Then I saw what his other items where and I thought "who is he kidding"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261627029501

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> I saw this one yesterday when it first came up as a $1 start. The description made me laugh. Then I saw what his other items where and I thought "who is he kidding"
> Vintage Blancpain Aqua Lung Fifty Fathoms Military Divers Watch | eBay


all those expensive watches and he couldn't be bothered to put straps on em lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The collection so far . .


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Let's try this again . . .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I tried it but I'm not feeling it and the way they bodged it together using left over parts really says it all in my opinion if issue 19 turns out the same I think that's the final nail in the coffin for me and e.m .. well morning guys I hope the world will treat you well today


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

I shall put issue 19 up tomorrow. The straps are very similar to The Putin and the watch itself is slightly bigger than the Israeli Naval Commando.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all from McDonalds on my tea break fell asleep last night must have been knacked could run a mile now nut won't ,waiting for word of my son in law he is sitting his driving test hope he does well l will no longer be a taxi


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well that feels better lol and looks dam better  

hey chico mate got a spare sand wedge I think it wants to have a chat with issue 18 hmmm


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hey chico mate got a spare sand wedge I think it wants to have a chat with issue 18 hmmm


That one deserves the full on driver treatment!! lol

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't get it, why is the Egyptian watch so much worse than the others?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well that feels better lol and looks dam better
> 
> hey chico mate got a spare sand wedge I think it wants to have a chat with issue 18 hmmm


I've notice some people wear their watch a long way from their wrist! I could never get on with it that far up my arm. it seems to sit much more naturally on the join lol..........and discuss ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I don't get it, why is the Egyptian watch so much worse than the others?


 here is a pic of the inside of the back next to another watch they have glued the movement in to place to hold it in the case the hands are lume but the dial is not yet the pizza which was the second dial in reality as they swapped the dial out so they have had them sitting around from the start and just throw them in a case that does not even fit the dials


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That one deserves the full on driver treatment!! lol
> 
> chico


probably just looks that way as I wear the watch on the inside of my wrist but I would say it is on the joint ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> here is a pic of the inside of the back next to another watch they have glued the movement in to place to hold it in the case the hands are lume but the dial is not yet the pizza which was the second dial in reality as they swapped the dial out so they have had them sitting around from the start and just throw them in a case that does not even fit the dials


I don't get it. What's the big deal about it being glued in? Surely you just re-glue it in position.
I think whenever I had one of the EMs apart, the dial was always smaller than the opening in the case anyway. It was the plastic guide frame which held it all in the right place.
As long as the movement is in the right place (and it's going to be in the centre, thanks to the bits the hands go on) the frame holds it still.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> probably just looks that way as I wear the watch on the inside of my wrist but I would say it is on the joint ?


It's just that that line on the wrist in that photo is actually under my watch strap on me lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I don't get it. What's the big deal about it being glued in? Surely you just re-glue it in position.
> I think whenever I had one of the EMs apart, the dial was always smaller than the opening in the case anyway. It was the plastic guide frame which held it all in the right place.
> As long as the movement is in the right place (and it's going to be in the centre, thanks to the bits the hands go on) the frame holds it still.


 well when you remove them this happen...I had bought them for the dials if the dials are glued in to place and when you removed them this happens to the dial how can I use them in a different case  and open them if glued it ridiculous it's a bodged job pure and simple


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

the job of the spaced is to keep the movement square to the winder and level not to catch the dial that is to small gluing it in place is not an option say you notice it got a hair or smudge on the underside of the crystal how are you suppose to fix this error if you can't get the dam thing off  it's a big dam thing gluing it I place just shows how they don't give a dams and will sells use sh*t if we don't say any thing  and I just recheck the others and they are all tight fits for the case as it should be 








pic care of churchy this is how it should look


----------



## Bwsyd2ton (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: Military watches collection magazine!*


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I can believe you don't seem to think it a big deal chrono mate lol I think it disgusting


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> here is a pic of the inside of the back next to another watch they have glued the movement in to place to hold it in the case the hands are lume but the dial is not yet the pizza which was the second dial in reality as they swapped the dial out so they have had them sitting around from the start and just throw them in a case that does not even fit the dials


The thing is though 99% of people wouldn't open it up like you've done to inspect it. I think the point that you make about having the dials sitting from last time was always going to be the case. EM was never going to commission completely unique parts for each watch, they were always going to try and reuse things here and there.

My feeling is that these aren't watches to be stripped down and checked out, they are just cheap watches for people that aren't too demanding in what they expect or would just stick them in a display case. As the old adage goes, you get what you pay for.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can believe you don't seem to think it a big deal chrono mate lol I think it disgusting


Was there a plastic frame in this one because if so there is no need at all to glue it is there?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I can believe you don't seem to think it a big deal chrono mate lol I think it disgusting


Ah, well the pictures in this post actually don't look like you took them with a toaster. At least in this shot I can actually see the problem - the glue has lifted the paint.
Not good.
Having a nice, clear, LIT shot makes all the difference.

Not a lot you can do with the dial, except maybe mask it up and spray it with black paint around the edges.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Thinking back lots of the dials don't fit 100% accurately. 
There's no obvious sign of glue, more like they put the dials in when the paint on the dial wasn't dry.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

One alternative might be to buy a decent dial from Getat - $15/£10 and you get the right text and green superlume (and I can vouch for how great that is).
Go to GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories
Select dials then 37.6mm dials
8th one down, or 6th down if you want orange numbers.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Think i've found something that will scratch the speedmaster itch!!!

gigandet volante chronograph £60

















PVD version









chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing is though 99% of people wouldn't open it up like you've done to inspect it. I think the point that you make about having the dials sitting from last time was always going to be the case. EM was never going to commission completely unique parts for each watch, they were always going to try and reuse things here and there.
> 
> My feeling is that these aren't watches to be stripped down and checked out, they are just cheap watches for people that aren't too demanding in what they expect or would just stick them in a display case. As the old adage goes, you get what you pay for.


lol it make a nice change I'm berating them for a change and you are sticking up for them juxtaposition or what lol well re using them yes I could understand but not in such a bad way and when you change the battery then you would notices then


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Was there a plastic frame in this one because if so there is no need at all to glue it is there?


 yeah but it would slide back and forward when you go to set the time it is lose in there other wise


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah but it would slide back and forward when you go to set the time it is lose in there other wise


so it's not tight inside the casing then? the other were tight from what I recall lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and churchy if the paint had been still wet on the dial as it was put in the case the hands would be stuck in place to you would not put a wet dial in to the case as you have to put the hands on first so they would have made the dial marked from testing 

they simple glued it in place pure and simple


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all..an enquiry..I've been given quite a nice task in work. 

We have an emergency response team..basic fire fighting. .chemical spill response etc..

We wear fireman gear during drills and responses and scba. .air tanks with 40 minutes air..and I suggested watches would be a nice thing to have..

So I've got a budget for 10 watches..one for each team member

Any suggestions? Needs to be tough..Water resistant. .and glow feature. .oh and needs to be able to be worn over the cuff of the fireman jackets. .they very thick..kinda like duffle costs and have a bezel for timing the air in the scba. Lol. .quite an ask..less than 150 euros each




Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..an enquiry..I've been given quite a nice task in work.
> 
> We have an emergency response team..basic fire fighting. .chemical spill response etc..
> 
> ...


Rolex is out of the question then? lol ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..an enquiry..I've been given quite a nice task in work.
> 
> We have an emergency response team..basic fire fighting. .chemical spill response etc..
> 
> ...


Momentum.

Something like the M1?









Marathon Navigator. 









Both are easily within budget and look the part.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol it make a nice change I'm berating them for a change and you are sticking up for them juxtaposition or what lol well re using them yes I could understand but not in such a bad way and when you change the battery then you would notices then


I wouldn't say I'm sticking up for them. I'm more saying why on earth are you taking it apart in the first place?

As someone said above somewhere if it's held in place and works who cares if it's held on place by glue, rivets, or magic fairy dust.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Momentum.
> 
> Something like the M1?
> 
> ...


Would they stretch over the thick coat sleeve?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..an enquiry..I've been given quite a nice task in work.
> 
> We have an emergency response team..basic fire fighting. .chemical spill response etc..
> 
> ...


That is a nice task, obvious answer would be some sort of g-shock, but then again you might want to look cool with all your fireman gear on!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..an enquiry..I've been given quite a nice task in work.
> 
> We have an emergency response team..basic fire fighting. .chemical spill response etc..
> 
> ...


Gotta love ya for that pep, work give you a new job and your first thought is to try and screw 'em for a watch ! Roaflmao  
Well done mate wish I'd have thought of that !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..an enquiry..I've been given quite a nice task in work.
> 
> We have an emergency response team..basic fire fighting. .chemical spill response etc..
> 
> ...


well this could be a possible 

http://www.amazon.com/Military-Marines-Police-Firefighter-Waterproof/dp/B00JFWMNFO


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That is a nice task, obvious answer would be some sort of g-shock, but then again you might want to look cool with all your fireman gear on!!
> 
> chico


I look ridiculous in the gear lol. .yeah a G shock with a stretchy strap?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Would they stretch over the thick coat sleeve?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Should do. The Marathon is on a nato and the Momentum is on rubber so unless someone has got Hulk arms they should fit no problem.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I look ridiculous in the gear lol. .yeah a G shock with a stretchy strap?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


or you buy 10 £50 casio's and stick the rest towards your MM!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I wouldn't say I'm sticking up for them. I'm more saying why on earth are you taking it apart in the first place?
> 
> As someone said above somewhere if it's held in place and works who cares if it's held on place by glue, rivets, or magic fairy dust.


because I wanted the dial as I have said like about a hundred times


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..an enquiry..I've been given quite a nice task in work.
> 
> We have an emergency response team..basic fire fighting. .chemical spill response etc..
> 
> ...


Do you not have a dedicated BA controller? Whenever we are firefighting in BA sets we always have someone who is just looking after the BA wearers


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Gotta love ya for that pep, work give you a new job and your first thought is to try and screw 'em for a watch ! Roaflmao
> Well done mate wish I'd have thought of that !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'm in the team 10 years. .suggested as it a voluntary part of my job as with all the lads we should get a little reward..?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..an enquiry..I've been given quite a nice task in work.
> 
> We have an emergency response team..basic fire fighting. .chemical spill response etc..
> 
> ...


Do you not have a dedicated BA controller? Whenever we are firefighting we always have someone who is just looking after the BA wearers


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> because I wanted the dial as I have said like about a hundred times


Why do you want the dial?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Do you not have a dedicated BA controller? Whenever we are firefighting we always have someone who is just looking after the BA wearers


Yes since my my epilepsy diagnosis im the BA board controller. .can't wear the BA anymore..one of the benifits lol.

Is more like a reward for the lads but has to have the functions in order to allow for it on the budget. .basically a scam lol. .

It would be useful to have a watch too..just to keep an eye on the whistle time 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why do you want the dial?


well as chrono suggest the getat but as it a mech the dial pins would not match.. had a case that had come from the e.m watches I thought would look good with a pizza ish type dial hence the new pan was the one I choose to use for the match up hence that dial why I bought the two was that I was tempted to have the second hand off the other and I might have worn it so I would have open it any way like I did with the pizza so I could remove the second hand


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well as chrono suggest the getat but as it a mech the dial pins would not match.. had a case that had come from the e.m watches I thought would look good with a pizza ish type dial hence the new pan was the one I choose to use for the match up hence that dial why I bought the two was that I was tempted to have the second hand off the other and I might have worn it so I would have open it any way like I did with the pizza so I could remove the second hand


I suppose that when you buy a complete watch just to use one component of it there is always the chance that it won't quite work out correctly.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Yes since my my epilepsy diagnosis im the BA board controller. .can't wear the BA anymore..one of the benifits lol.
> 
> Is more like a reward for the lads but has to have the functions in order to allow for it on the budget. .basically a scam lol. .
> 
> ...


What about some sort of timex expedition with indiglo, 100wr, alarm & timer









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well as chrono suggest the getat but as it a mech the dial pins would not match.. had a case that had come from the e.m watches I thought would look good with a pizza ish type dial hence the new pan was the one I choose to use for the match up hence that dial why I bought the two was that I was tempted to have the second hand off the other and I might have worn it so I would have open it any way like I did with the pizza so I could remove the second hand


I can't believe you are stripping down crappy watches(and lets face it, they are lol) to use the parts. for a tenner can't you buy a new unused dial?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I suppose that when you buy a complete watch just to use one component of it there is always the chance that it won't quite work out correctly.


yeah if It size or depth or something I would say yeah it's hard cheese you take your chance but because they took a short cut and glue them in wrecked the dial that's the galling part for me I have mange to take the second had off and patch the dial so when back in the old case you can't tell but yeah still annoyed as I have open so many watch from so many different place company's country's you name it and I have never seen that before its just not right it could affect the watch if the the fumes sticking the movement maybe but with quartz there ant much for that to stick to I suppose


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about some sort of timex expedition with indiglo and 100wr
> 
> View attachment 1746594
> 
> ...


Ideally it would have a strap that will fit your wrist as normal but allow it to stretch up to go over the heavy jacket sleeve. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..an enquiry..I've been given quite a nice task in work.
> 
> We have an emergency response team..basic fire fighting. .chemical spill response etc..
> 
> ...


1500 euros budget. Hmmm. Now's the time to get the watch you always wanted. And then do a runner.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I can't believe you are stripping down crappy watches(and lets face it, they are lol) to use the parts. for a tenner can't you buy a new unused dial?


very hard to get the right dial pins for the movement where with this one you can take the whole dial hands movement in one piece to go straight in to the case makes It a five minute job the movement on these is the best thing of the whole watch 

also I thought it better to practice on these cheap watches before doing it on something that matters 

plus good chance it would work as I had with the pizza I have use several of those dial with great success so hence the try with this one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Ideally it would have a strap that will fit your wrist as normal but allow it to stretch up to go over the heavy jacket sleeve. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


These are only £75 so you could buy 10 matching zulu's and still be under budget

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> 1500 euros budget. Hmmm. Now's the time to get the watch you always wanted. And then do a runner.....


I tried to come up with a way to justify getting a MM300 for myself. .lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> These are only £75 so you could buy 10 matching zulu's and still be under budget
> 
> chico


I tried my solar on a nato and it wouldn't fit..although I know you can get extra long straps

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I tried my solar on a nato and it wouldn't fit..although I know you can get extra long straps
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Nylon - Nylon Military Watch Strap (16-18-20-22-24mm)

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You know what I think ITMY, you obviously love taking this and modding watches, you should get into doing that with nice stuff like Seiko 7s26 stuff or Parnis style parts.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Think i've found something that will scratch the speedmaster itch!!!
> 
> gigandet volante chronograph £60
> 
> ...


Very nice. Gigandet make a good quality watch

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yeah that Gigandet chrono, what are you waiting for, BUY IT!!!!!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You know what I think ITMY, you obviously love taking this and modding watches, you should get into doing that with nice stuff like Seiko 7s26 stuff or Parnis style parts.


total just practicing on the cheap stuff here's an old Russian diver I just got working


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and churchy if the paint had been still wet on the dial as it was put in the case the hands would be stuck in place to you would not put a wet dial in to the case as you have to put the hands on first so they would have made the dial marked from testing
> 
> they simple glued it in place pure and simple


Pure and simple?
There is NO evidence of any glue residue. either on the dial or on the case. Even superglue leaves a bead.
There is an indentation all around the circumference of the dial where it rests on the case that indicates to me that the paint was soft when the watch was assembled.
This was probably done by machine, which I should think does not touch the dial at all.

99.999% of people are buying a watch not a parts source. 
I don't agree this is malicious, just using the parts available.
But I agree it will cause issues when and if batteries are changed in the future.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Pure and simple?
> There is NO evidence of any glue residue. either on the dial or on the case. Even superglue leaves a bead.
> There is an indentation all around the circumference of the dial where it rests on the case that indicates to me that the paint was soft when the watch was assembled.
> This was probably done by machine, which I should think does not touch the dial at all.
> ...


well one or two then I would agree with you but if turns out to be a lot more. then yes some could have wet paint and could cause this but some would have dry before them going in the case surely so if there is only a few case then maybe but if there is a large amount of stuck dials then I think not


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

What have I missed, the Timex indiglo expidition alarm works fine on this watch only problem I see is its only a visual alarm so you have to be watching it ie glow


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ITMY
I think your vision of the factory these are made and my idea are completely different...

I see them coming off a production line in 1000s, like biscuits, made as cheaply as possible with the minimum effort. With a supervisor screaming about manufacturing delays and delivery penalties to a man trying to explain that just another 20 minutes drying time in the oven will make a difference.

You make it sound like three blokes in a shed who care.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

To anyone who cares
Issue 19 is a peach. Top three of the EMs. 









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> To anyone who cares
> Issue 19 is a peach. Top three of the EMs.
> 
> 
> ...


 Is there any lume from the markers


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Very nice. Gigandet make a good quality watch
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Yeah i've only heard positive things about them.



ShaggyDog said:


> Oh yeah that Gigandet chrono, what are you waiting for, BUY IT!!!!!


Need to ship a couple out first, sticking to my 1 in 1 out policy!!

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah i've only heard positive things about them.
> 
> Need to ship a couple out first, sticking to my 1 in 1 out policy!!
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


Oops

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> What have I missed, the Timex indiglo expidition alarm works fine on this watch only problem I see is its only a visual alarm so you have to be watching it ie glow


Not so sure mate, on the expedition i had there was an audible and visual alarm

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> But I agree it will cause issues when and if batteries are changed in the future.


I don't even see it being an issue with changing the battery. This is only going to be an issue if you try to remove the dial, which changing the battery doesn't necessitate.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I don't even see it being an issue with changing the battery. This is only going to be an issue if you try to remove the dial, which changing the battery doesn't necessitate.


The face is small in the watch and you have to remove the plastic spacer to remove the battery. 
As soon as the spacer is out even the small amount of pressure needed to pop the battery out will shift the mechanism and peel the paint. 
Mine is less 'stuck' than ITMYs. I imagine some will be worse and wreck the dial.
Trouble is in a couple of years when the batteries go there won't be any warranty.
I can't imagine a recall. This might be worth me highlighting on the Facebook page. I won't mention glue.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have changed my profile picture yes its him again no change their then


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse;8803674Need to ship a couple out first said:


> well I've completed my 5 out 1 in policy! ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Did not work for some reason


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I've completed my 5 out 1 in policy! ;-)


You done well with your auctions mate, when's the ovm getting ordered??

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Is there any lume from the markers


Hour markers and all three hands lumed

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You done well with your auctions mate, when's the ovm getting ordered??
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


it's ordered mate, that's the 1 in ;-) now comes the long wait lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's ordered mate, that's the 1 in ;-) now comes the long wait lol


Good show mate, look forward to seeing it. |>

don't think you will wait to long i've read they are pretty fast at shipping

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Good show mate, look forward to seeing it. |>
> 
> don't think you will wait to long i've read they are pretty fast at shipping
> 
> chico


I had to order it quickly as I'm prone to talking myself out of things lol, a guy on facebook says they can take a week to get the watch shipped then a couple of days to deliver 
I guess that depends on how much stock they have in lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> ITMY
> I think your vision of the factory these are made and my idea are completely different...
> 
> I see them coming off a production line in 1000s, like biscuits, made as cheaply as possible with the minimum effort. With a supervisor screaming about manufacturing delays and delivery penalties to a man trying to explain that just another 20 minutes drying time in the oven will make a difference.
> ...


I got an image of monkeys at machine what was that famous saying about.. hundred monkeys sat at a hundred typewriters given enough time will come up with something sonnet worthy lol. but I had thought we all had agreed that these dials must be months old so they are still not dry hmmm


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's ordered mate, that's the 1 in ;-) now comes the long wait lol


You'll have to give me a few tips 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Not so sure mate, on the expedition i had there was an audible and visual alarm
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


lol yeah there was. still never got the hang of it lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> To anyone who cares
> Issue 19 is a peach. Top three of the EMs.
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you churchy, I like the look of that. What's annoying though is that EM could have put raised and lumed markers on all the watches (where applicable) it wouldn't have cost the earth. 
Any chance of a lume shot of this one please mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I don't even see it being an issue with changing the battery. This is only going to be an issue if you try to remove the dial, which changing the battery doesn't necessitate.


you have to remove the spacer to get at the battery the spacer tight in the case but there's play in the centre of the spacer so when trying to remove the spacer if you are not careful you could pull the dial up with it causing the damaged to the dial


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> The face is small in the watch and you have to remove the plastic spacer to remove the battery.
> As soon as the spacer is out even the small amount of pressure needed to pop the battery out will shift the mechanism and peel the paint.
> Mine is less 'stuck' than ITMYs. I imagine some will be worse and wreck the dial.
> Trouble is in a couple of years when the batteries go there won't be any warranty.
> ...


total agree with you there mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

US Navy Diver lume








Camera doesn't focus well in the dark

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Camera doesn't focus well in the dark
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


that might be another pizza then  in that I mean a good one


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

David Church said:


> Camera doesn't focus well in the dark
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


That's great, they should have all been lumed like this.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

May pay a visit to wh smith


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> May pay a visit to wh smith


if you are on about issue 19 I might join you


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> if you are on about issue 19 I might join you


just don't pull that one apart! ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> just don't pull that one apart! ;-)


lol I don't need a subby dial


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I've completed my 5 out 1 in policy! ;-)


I've just got a loads in, loads out policy.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello. So where do I get one of those Gigandet watches, they look brilliant.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Hello. So where do I get one of those Gigandet watches, they look brilliant.


Amazon seem to have the best prices mike

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_nr...atches&ie=UTF8&qid=1413567337&rnid=1642204031

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I kind of like the old swatch chrono what do you think of them


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I kind of like the old swatch chrono what do you think of them


Not really my thing but there is one that looks a lot like a Speedmaster that I quite like the look of.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

David Church said:


> To anyone who cares
> Issue 19 is a peach. Top three of the EMs.
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the US Diver! I will post mine tomorrow.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Not really my thing but there is one that looks a lot like a Speedmaster that I quite like the look of.


lol that one was one of the two I was on about 

this is the other one


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dunno if any of you use eSnipe to buy on eBay. Because I used my eSnipe account occasionally, today I found the scumbags had deleted my password. And no amount of resetting the password makes any difference whatsoever. There's no phone number to contact them on, so basically you're screwed.

Just make sure when this happens to you, you have an alternative to go to, like I now have:
Here's a few:
Goofbid.com
Bidslammer.com
AutionSniper.com
JustSnipe: eBay Auction Sniper Software | Free Snipes
AuctionStealer UK - Free online ebay auction sniper software free ebay sniper esnipe ebay snipe site e snipe auctions ebay auction sniper site bid sniper
www.ezsniper.com


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I didn't show you guys my recent arrival did I.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I didn't show you guys my recent arrival did I.


not bad mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks, it's a Tag Heuer professional, it's beautifully made. I've always been wanted a Tag but I'm not sure if this one is a keeper. It's probably about 12 years old so it's a bit smaller than the watches I'm used to now, it's only a 38mm. It's the same problem I have with my Breitling from that same period, it just doesn't feel as satisfying on the wrist as something like the Solar Chrono, that's the kind of size I prefer.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I didn't show you guys my recent arrival did I.


Very nice shags! I'm getting jealous of all you guys and all these gorge watches. .just saying 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Very nice shags! I'm getting jealous of all you guys and all these gorge watches. .just saying
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Lol ! Same here pep I want a monster on a shark mesh 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thanks, it's a Tag Heuer professional, it's beautifully made. I've always been wanted a Tag but I'm not sure if this one is a keeper. It's probably about 12 years old so it's a bit smaller than the watches I'm used to now, it's only a 38mm. It's the same problem I have with my Breitling from that same period, it just doesn't feel as satisfying on the wrist as something like the Solar Chrono, that's the kind of size I prefer.


yeah the pros are nice I had a two tone one way back before I realize about watches and there worth and I kind of use it hard then trade it off because it was in a bit of a state I thought but now I know it was all cosmetic and I could have made it look great been looking for the same one since lol well not the same one but one of that make


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Lol ! Same here pep I want a monster on a shark mesh
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I think some lads here have won the lotto and not told me..maybe a mwc syndicate lol.

Oh my buddy in work gave me a mwc binder..they still sending him stuff despite canceling months ago..is free to anyone willing to pay the postage?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> yeah the pros are nice I had a two tone one way back before I realize about watches and there worth and I kind of use it hard then trade it off because it was in a bit of a state I thought but now I know it was all cosmetic and I could have made it look great been looking for the same one since lol well not the same one but one of that make


That's the thing, sometimes before you really get into this hobby you have things pass through your hands and you don't always appreciate or value them as much as you would do with hindsight.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's the thing, sometimes before you really get into this hobby you have things pass through your hands and you don't always appreciate or value them as much as you would do with hindsight.


most definitely mate can't think of the names of the top of my head but there's been 3 for sure for me that I can remember but probably there's been more


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You'll have to give me a few tips
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


sell everything! lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You know what I kick myself about, about two years ago I saw a great watch in the window of one of the pawn shop chains. It was a Tissot Le Locle Chronograph, automatic Valjoux 7750 movement and a nice dial. I think it was this model.










And it was only something stupid like £120. I should have bought it on sight and congratulated myself on getting a steal. Instead I went home, researched it, looked it up and when I went back a few days later it had gone. Bummer. I still kick myself over that one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ant she a beauty


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My watch for tomorrow


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice Tag shaggy, what happened to thinning out the heard!! lol

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> You know what I kick myself about, about two years ago I saw a great watch in the window of one of the pawn shop chains. It was a Tissot Le Locle Chronograph, automatic Valjoux 7750 movement and a nice dial. I think it was this model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did that with a Skyhawk about a month or so ago it was £99 I'm not really in to the citizens lol so I mention it on here and everyone said I should of bought it so I went straight back and it had gone if you remember lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> did that with a Skyhawk about a month or so ago it was £99 I'm not really in to the citizens lol so I mention it on here and everyone said I should of bought it so I went straight back and it had gone if you remember lol


I've got a feeling that Pep will be saying that about a Monster some time soon!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice Tag shaggy, what happened to thinning out the heard!! lol
> 
> chico


I am or at least I think I am, it was a very big herd! I've got another piece on its way very soon to one of the guys on here.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've got a feeling that Pep will be saying that about a Monster some time soon!


Haha..Most likely. .I'm philosophical about these things..wasn't the right time. .and the money was needed elsewhere.

I do really like the monster. .The black one in particular and the black 1st gens are going to be quite scarce in the future!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Haha..Most likely. .I'm philosophical about these things..wasn't the right time. .and the money waa needed elsewhere.
> 
> I do really like the monster. .The black one in particular and the black 1st gens are going to be quite scarce in the future!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I don't think they'll ever be scarce. They made shed loads of them over a period of almost a decade. You'll always be able to find an original Monster if you want one.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

There is a nice oris calender watch in the pawn shop in Hope st For £550 I look at it every other day if i had not spent so much on unspeakables in the past I would have grabbed it in a minute + the £7,000 Rolex as the free gift


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Talking of outgoings I've got this Sicura on the bay at the minute, a week to go but no bids yet.

Vintage Men&apos;s Sicura Breitling - Swiss Made - New Bond Nato Strap- Hand Winding | eBay

I hope it goes for more than 99p, I've just put a brand new Bond nato on the bugger as well!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> There is a nice oris calender watch in the pawn shop in Hope st For £550 I look at it every other day if i had not spent so much on unspeakables in the past I would have grabbed it in a minute + the £7,000 Rolex as the free gift


Was it one of the Sinatra models like this one?









There was one on the bay a few weeks back with a BIN of £300. I had a little think about that myself but reluctantly said no.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I don't think they'll ever be scarce. They made shed loads of them over a period of almost a decade. You'll always be able to find an original Monster if you want one.


We'll have to agree to disagree on that one. .I've been watching them a lot and there aren't many turning up..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Was it one of the Sinatra models like this one?
> 
> View attachment 1748562
> 
> ...


 It is vintage big crown


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on that one. .I've been watching them a lot and there aren't many turning up..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


There's one in EBay for auction used right now and a couple of sellers on there still selling them brand new, that doesn't sound too scarce to me. Looking back at completed listings it looks like one if not two of them go up for sale every week usually.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on that one. .I've been watching them a lot and there aren't many turning up..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


there seem to be less on the bay then there was I think there is a bit of hoarding going on


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> There's one in EBay for auction used right now and a couple of sellers on there still selling them brand new, that doesn't sound too scarce to me. Looking back at completed listings it looks like one if not two of them go up for sale every week usually.


2 a week out of the shed load they made for a decade 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> It is vintage big crown


No. What did the one you saw look like?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> 2 a week out of the shed load they made for a decade
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Ah, 2 a week for auction and still being able to buy them brand new doesn't make them scarce in my book. Come back and talk to me about scarce when it's only 2 a month!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> No. What did the one you saw look like?


 will see if I can get a pic of one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> It is vintage big crown


like this


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Like this I prefer this type to chronos


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Ah, 2 a week for auction and still being able to buy them brand new doesn't make them scarce in my book. Come back and talk to me about scarce when it's only 2 a month!


Scarce may be a little ott. .but in comparison to the orange I feel they will slowly dry up..do you think many non WIS buy monsters? And if they do..will cherish them?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

What is the least and most time that anyone has had items from India


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> What is the least and most time that anyone has had items from India


shortest was about 3 weeks and longest was they never turned up lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've had three watches from India and they all took about between two and three weeks if I recall correctly.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> shortest was about 3 weeks and longest was they never turned up lol


 I think I can say goodbye to my watch hands bought on the 7th of september


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I think I can say goodbye to my watch hands bought on the 7th of september


 I would say wave them goodbye but you need hands to wave thou


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Amazon seem to have the best prices mike
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_nr...atches&ie=UTF8&qid=1413567337&rnid=1642204031
> 
> chico


Yes, what's the model name, Is It a speed king? I like the twin dial ones too. Should I have heard of Gigandet?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> What is the least and most time that anyone has had items from India


1 week / 8 weeks


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> 1 week / 8 weeks


 fingers crossed


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes, what's the model name, Is It a speed king? I like the twin dial ones too. Should I have heard of Gigandet?


The one i posted is the volante, I've noticed them popping up in threads recently and anybody that's bought one seems pretty happy with them, churchy has a G2 auto and he highly recommends it.

they also do a nice range of automatic pilot watches called "red baron"

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...ords=gigandet red baron&sprefix=gigan,watches

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I think I can say goodbye to my watch hands bought on the 7th of september


I'd say give em "time" lol ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The one i posted is the volante, I've noticed them popping up in threads recently and anybody that's bought one seems pretty happy with them, churchy has a G2 auto and he highly recommends it.
> 
> they also do a nice range of automatic pilot watches called "red baron"
> 
> ...


Love the look, off to investigate further. A lot of choice on Amazon.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thanks, it's a Tag Heuer professional, it's beautifully made. I've always been wanted a Tag but I'm not sure if this one is a keeper. It's probably about 12 years old so it's a bit smaller than the watches I'm used to now, it's only a 38mm. It's the same problem I have with my Breitling from that same period, it just doesn't feel as satisfying on the wrist as something like the Solar Chrono, that's the kind of size I prefer.


Didn't know that your breitling was 38mm, you know what I would do
Sell both and hunt down a steelfish, just saying


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

any suggestions for a great leather strap for the steiny? bear in mind I'm a bit skint now lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

crosswind said:


> Didn't know that your breitling was 38mm, you know what I would do
> Sell both and hunt down a steelfish, just saying


Seawolf dude. That's one badass watch.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> any suggestions for a great leather strap for the steiny? bear in mind I'm a bit skint now lol


What model is the Steiny?


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Seawolf dude. That's one badass watch.


twic$ as much, but yes it's a bad ass watch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What model is the Steiny?


It's the OVM


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's the OVM


That's a tough one because traditionally Sub style divers go with bracelets or natos. I think it's harder to match a diver like that to a leather strap than it is for a sports or racing style watch.

How about a leather nato for the OVM? That would look awesome, maybe even a bund strap.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> any suggestions for a great leather strap for the steiny? bear in mind I'm a bit skint now lol


Leather nato looks smart

















or light brown strap

















Personally i would keep it on the bracelet

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol snap, me and Chico had exactly the same thing in mind. It bloody works though. Definititely it has to be a light brown strap.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

bomber strap?










here's one on a stein


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The one i posted is the volante, I've noticed them popping up in threads recently and anybody that's bought one seems pretty happy with them, churchy has a G2 auto and he highly recommends it.
> 
> they also do a nice range of automatic pilot watches called "red baron"
> 
> ...


I have the Sea Ground, it's a DSSD homage. 














https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol snap, me and Chico had exactly the same thing in mind. It bloody works though. Definititely it has to be a light brown strap.


I think you're both right, I do prefer bracelets because of the weight but I might just have to get a light leather nato


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think you're both right, I do prefer bracelets because of the weight but I might just have to get a light leather nato


The main reason I like bracelets is that you don't have to worry about them getting wet. Leather stinks like a fish if it gets near water.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> View attachment 1749618


Is that mould on the stitching? I just went to make a sarnie then found the bread was the same colour as that...

Be wary of thick leather straps; the thick one in the bottom pic of Chico's is the same as my Getat one and it looks ridiculous from certain angles.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I so so so so want a steiny now ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

You know when you buy shoes and they try to flog you that spray? To protect the leather! I use that on watch straps to stop them going smelly and mouldy.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I so so so so want a steiny now ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Join the club mate!!!

Chico

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> You know when you buy shoes and they try to flog you that spray? To protect the leather! I use that on watch straps to stop them going smelly and mouldy.


Does it work? Funny, as I was looking at an advert for the stuff only yesterday - Renapur - but I wasn't convinced it would do anything that water won't.
Meaning, I can't see some linseed oil type stuff suddenly making my board-stiff strap suddenly silky-soft.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Possibly my favourite along with the French diver..


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Amazon seem to have the best prices mike
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_nr...atches&ie=UTF8&qid=1413567337&rnid=1642204031
> 
> chico


So the EM astronaut special is a homage to a Gigandet chrono, complete with date window .........


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's the OVM


If you absolutely must take it off the bracelet, go with a NATO. for added authenticity, a standard military grey one.

However. What you really should do is sell it to me, really cheap, cos I really want an OVM!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, I still haven't committed to selling this one, and my daughter has picked it out for me to wear today.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If you absolutely must take it off the bracelet, go with a NATO. for added authenticity, a standard military grey one.
> 
> However. What you really should do is sell it to me, really cheap, cos I really want an OVM!


ok mate, let me wear it for a few weeks before iI decide lol ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm going with the Geckota k1 today


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

US Diver is a nice chunky watch.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> US Diver is a nice chunky watch.


Do you have a nice stainless steel bracelet to model on it stu? What are the lugs, 20mm?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, I still haven't committed to selling this one, and my daughter has picked it out for me to wear today.


I like that better of two is it a white dial or silver


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well yesterday postie had left me a package I did not see it till the evening and so it was a job lot of broken Russian watches 3 and I have got the diver running ok you saw that last night this little darling is now ok but running a couple of minutes slow but with out have a regulator to hand I think I will leave it that as is.. it has a very small regulator lever so a couple of minutes is acceptable in a hard to find watch  and the vostock got it working ran fine all-night but as soon as I put the case back on it stopped so I might have to re-case not really fussed thou as it was the other two I wanted


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Do you have a nice stainless steel bracelet to model on it stu? What are the lugs, 20mm?


I shall measure later. This and the Israeli Naval Commando really need steel bracelets.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm going with the Geckota k1 today


 What is the size of the case Sharky


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> What is the size of the case Sharky


44mm mate

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like that better of two is it a white dial or silver


The original and rare white dial


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> 44mm mate
> 
> chico


Mine must be mini me


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Sat waiting for Disney on ice


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> 44mm mate
> 
> chico


Cheers, I'm on a bus so I can't measure it till later lol ;-)


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> I shall measure later. This and the Israeli Naval Commando really need steel bracelets.


US Navy 18mm
Egyptian 20mm

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> US Navy 18mm
> Egyptian 20mm
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Thanks churchy, that's quite small for a diver.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

David Church said:


> US Navy 18mm
> Egyptian 20mm
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Where do you buy steel bracelets for decent prices?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks churchy, that's quite small for a diver.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


well the diver I was working on last night has a 18mm but for now a days yes very  and the diver again just because it's great here's the pic lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Where do you buy steel bracelets for decent prices?


 well I might have a couple to hand if I check the size we can do a trade or something mate  what was the sizes again you wanted


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Where do you buy steel bracelets for decent prices?


Ebay is probably your best bet Stuart, although trying to get one with curved end links to fit will be a bit harder, might need to go with straight ones

Chico

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Thanks churchy, that's quite small for a diver.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


Sorry that's 20 and 22
Thought I'd put the U.S. on an 18mm NATO but it was 20

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I might have a couple to hand if I check the size we can do a trade or something mate  what was the sizes again you wanted


I'll double check the size of Israeli, but I may put them on the Christmas list. I still don't yet have my watch repairer kit. Lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Ebay is probably your best bet Stuart, although trying to get one with curved end links to fit will be a bit harder, might need to go with straight ones
> 
> Chico
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


Which watch is it for?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Which watch is it for?


Israeli Navy Commando and US Navy Diver.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

that's cool I think I had a couple one was a 20? and one was a 22 ? I think here's an old pic


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Israeli Navy Commando and US Navy Diver.


U.S. navy needs 20mm. But square end links. I'll say shark mesh before anybody else.

Isreali comando is 22mm and will take rounded ends

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

forget that idea I tried the one for the pan and it's not big enough. the other one might work though can't try it ant got it yet but will when I do


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Taking grandkids to wonderworld this afternoon need to take tablet to read book


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Black Zulu, tan Croc















Bond NATO, Polished SS














Made a bit of a fubar, I used the wrong spring bars putting on the SS now I can't get it off. May have to get the Dremel out.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> Black Zulu, tan Croc
> View attachment 1753738
> 
> View attachment 1753754
> ...


 It suits the watch makes it look the part


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

That's my £1.67 bracelet on the subby. I can't see my full purchase history on the eBay app but I'll post the seller details later.

That has curved ends.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Solar day.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

was going thro my odds and sods box and I came across the golf watch so do you want it chico it just a bit of fun quartz citron from the early 1990's ?

if no I will do a quiz an prize it lol 

if you do I will stick it in the post to you mate on Monday ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Showing the kids itmy. .We in the local cafe and they asked me to show you their watches lol..odd looks we getting taking photos of watches

As you'll see my boy has grabbed the blufty. .what a beast it is lol misaligned hands to boot 



















Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Showing the kids itmy. .We in the local cafe and they asked me to show you their watches lol..odd looks we getting taking photos of watches
> 
> As you'll see my boy has grabbed the blufty. .what a beast it is lol misaligned hands to boot
> 
> ...


good choices they made to  I still never got round to finishing my bluffty. I bugger it up a couple of times with it I went for paint so I removed the crystal and when I went to put it back on I busted it lol .. the movement some how got damaged in my odds box don't now how it had it's own slot and when I took the one from display. it did not want to know lol so that was my first d.o.a from e.m . so I will give them that for the amount sold we have not moan about them not working from the off I think I have like heard it mention a couple of times so that something


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Where do you buy steel bracelets for decent prices?


The eBay seller is uuitsu4u. And I was wrong, it was 3.49 including postage. Solid links too.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Must be the ITMW influence... wouldn't have had the nerve to do this a year ago.
Just spent the last hour redoing the keepers on the humungous strap that came with the Getat. They were far too big for the strap and allowed too much movement of the strap inside them. They're just loops of leather so I took them both apart, removed a 3mm section from each, drilled new holes and then sewed them back together with thick twine.

Huge difference, now the end of the strap doesn't stick out away from my wrist.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Where do you buy steel bracelets for decent prices?


this is a good bracelet, £7.99 in uk 22mm wide, solid links, straight ends

Stainless Steel Watch Mesh Band Bracelet Strap Double Lock Clasps Straight End | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Must be the ITMW influence... wouldn't have had the nerve to do this a year ago.
> Just spent the last hour redoing the keepers on the humungous strap that came with the Getat. They were far too big for the strap and allowed too much movement of the strap inside them. They're just loops of leather so I took them both apart, removed a 3mm section from each, drilled new holes and then sewed them back together with thick twine.
> 
> Huge difference, now the end of the strap doesn't stick out away from my wrist.


Hiya chrono, have you got a wrist shot please mate ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What do you guys think of Tiger Concept watches? They have a pretty good range of Tudor homages.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

www.itv.com/presscentre/ep1week43/surprise-surprise

My wife and I are on the show on Wednesday. Please tune in.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What do you guys think of Tiger Concept watches? They have a pretty good range of Tudor homages.
> 
> View attachment 1756698
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Must be the ITMW influence... wouldn't have had the nerve to do this a year ago.
> Just spent the last hour redoing the keepers on the humungous strap that came with the Getat. They were far too big for the strap and allowed too much movement of the strap inside them. They're just loops of leather so I took them both apart, removed a 3mm section from each, drilled new holes and then sewed them back together with thick twine.
> 
> Huge difference, now the end of the strap doesn't stick out away from my wrist.


yeah on one of the strap making threads they cut the strap down on the inside so that it is more natural and is not so thick  fun ant it tinkering with your watch making it unique to you


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What do you guys think of Tiger Concept watches? They have a pretty good range of Tudor homages.
> 
> View attachment 1756698
> 
> ...


Love the first one and the third one but for some reason I've never liked a dive style watch without "shoulders" to the crown.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> www.itv.com/presscentre/ep1week43/surprise-surprise
> 
> My wife and I are on the show on Wednesday. Please tune in.


I've just set the TiVo stu. If anyone is interested I will be on crime watch later on in the week and my next door neighbours will be on Jeremy Kyle lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Holy +/$# check this out!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Love the first one and the third one but for some reason I've never liked a dive style watch without "shoulders" to the crown.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


The first one is a Tudor Pelagos homage and the third one I'm not so sure, it looks like a Mil Sub but not quite.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Holy +/$# check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Hey Pep, why isn't there a 'Like' button on your posts on the web site, did you disable it or something?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> www.itv.com/presscentre/ep1week43/surprise-surprise
> 
> My wife and I are on the show on Wednesday. Please tune in.


The big question, what watch are you wearing on it?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hiya chrono, have you got a wrist shot please mate ?


Here ya go. Sorry the lume's not showing, it only comes alive in bright light or when coming indoors from being outside. Been stuck indoors in tv darkness...
Keeper still not as tight as I'd like, might have to redo it but still miles better than it was.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The first one is a Tudor Pelagos homage and the third one I'm not so sure, it looks like a Mil Sub but not quite.


Yeah mate I've got to admit the Tudor Pelagos homage is a beaut there's just something about a blue faced diver.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Awesome! Hey Pep, why isn't there a 'Like' button on your posts on the web site, did you disable it or something?


Not that I know of!!

This is some watch..he wants €325..have you seen this watch before? 1979 he says










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've never heard of that brand before but that happens a lot with vintage watches from that era, it's sometimes more about who made the case and movement than the brand name on the dial.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Here ya go. Sorry the lume's not showing, it only comes alive in bright light or when coming indoors from being outside. Been stuck indoors in tv darkness...
> Keeper still not as tight as I'd like, might have to redo it but still miles better than it was.


Cheers mate, that looks bloody lovely mate even the wife had to admit that that's gorgeous 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> www.itv.com/presscentre/ep1week43/surprise-surprise
> 
> My wife and I are on the show on Wednesday. Please tune in.


Actually an ever bigger question, does Holly look even more scrumptious in real life?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> www.itv.com/presscentre/ep1week43/surprise-surprise
> 
> My wife and I are on the show on Wednesday. Please tune in.


Tell holly big chico was asking for her!! lol what watch are you wearing on it?

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Not that I know of!!
> 
> This is some watch..he wants €325..have you seen this watch before? 1979 he says
> 
> ...


have a look here mate 

Has anyone heard of Tempic?

also here 

http://70swatchesgallery.wordpress.com/2011/03/08/tempic/

one more 

http://eurowatch.hu/?page=euw&op1=kep&op2=bgb205&op3=pl


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have a look here mate
> 
> Has anyone heard of Tempic?


This guy is selling some gorgeous watches?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Here ya go. Sorry the lume's not showing, it only comes alive in bright light or when coming indoors from being outside. Been stuck indoors in tv darkness...
> Keeper still not as tight as I'd like, might have to redo it but still miles better than it was.


That looks fantastic chrono. .love that!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Just one more from that guy..










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> have a look here mate
> 
> Has anyone heard of Tempic?
> 
> ...


Ye learn something new everyday in this hobby!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I couldn't _not _charge the lume and get a shot...
It's actually a deeper green than this, but dslr and indoor light don't mix.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers mate, that looks bloody lovely mate even the wife had to admit that that's gorgeous


Yeah, for all Getat's crap service, he does chuck out some seriously nice watches.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The big question, what watch are you wearing on it?


Lol. This was before I told my wife. I think I'm wearing Archie


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually an ever bigger question, does Holly look even more scrumptious in real life?


She was ready to drop. They brought the filming forward as she was pregnant. But, yes.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> I couldn't _not _charge the lume and get a shot...
> It's actually a deeper green than this, but dslr and indoor light don't mix.


Stunning mate, looks like it could be worth all the hassle for that bad boy, great wrist presence

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This guy is selling some gorgeous watches?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


this one I saw yesterday took my eye


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Stunning mate, looks like it could be worth all the hassle for that bad boy, great wrist presence
> 
> chico


It is. I'm really glad I went for it after all the months of considering it. Now I just gotta find a way to get it off me wrist.....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Getat makes a great watch, maybe I shouldn't have flipped mine...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Back home again some very nice watches up today that I suppose is why this site is so versitile


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It is. I'm really glad I went for it after all the months of considering it. Now I just gotta find a way to get it off me wrist.....


Give us a shout if your struggling mate, I'll help it off your wrist 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> maybe I shouldn't have flipped mine...


Ahhh the famous last words!! lol

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Ahhh the famous last words!! lol
> 
> chico


Makes a difference from the normal famous last words (usually heard after buying an EM) -
"I wish I hadn't bought that."


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Ahhh the famous last words!! lol
> 
> chico


Indeed. I got my EcoZilla and I found that the Getat wasn't getting so much wrist time. It was also a bugger to under my jacket sleeve so I let it go unfortunately.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing the peerex tomorrow not in bad nick shame about me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

We had me and 19 guests on a short time ago were they looking at the peerex maybe not


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Saw this on the bay oreint king diver







£93 at the moment 47 hours to go 21 bidders


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Makes a difference from the normal famous last words (usually heard after buying an EM) -
> "I wish I hadn't bought that."


more like "I wish I hadn't bought two of that." hmmm yes


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Saw this on the bay oreint king diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sssshhh! 
I'm sure people come on here just to see what we're watching and snipe us

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Sssshhh!
> I'm sure people come on here just to see what we're watching and snipe us
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 lol that will go higher then you want to pay anyway lol  it always does for me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

To nice a watch to go for pennies I take it I did not win e millions last night no phone calls first time in ages i stuck in a couple of quid


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Saw this on the bay oreint king diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is lovely though isn't it?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> To nice a watch to go for pennies I take it I did not win e millions last night no phone calls first time in ages i stuck in a couple of quid


I ant done the lotto since the end of the 90's


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This one is different


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Did the link to the nice square end SS bands get shared
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/400749831686

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time for me last Clive Cussler book Poseidon's Arrow


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Book reading time for me last Clive Cussler book Poseidon's Arrow


don't think I read that one


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't think I read that one


 Dirk Pitt its the last of 11 of his books on my tablet


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What do you guys think of Tiger Concept watches? They have a pretty good range of Tudor homages.
> 
> View attachment 1756698
> 
> ...


They are highly regarded over on the Best Submariner Homage thread


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys/girls have a nice lazy Sunday here's my choice for the day


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Let a little sunshine in.









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, it's a little quiet round here this morning. Parnis sterile sub for me today


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Let a little sunshine in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish, it's pissing down up here and i need to go in to town, so on with the solar!









chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Change of watches wearing the GMT


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

You know that dreaded moment when you hear and feel your watch hit a wall or door frame......well that's me depressed for the whole day now lol 








Near the 7 :-(


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> You know that dreaded moment when you hear and feel your watch hit a wall or door frame......well that's me depressed for the whole day now lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> You know that dreaded moment when you hear and feel your watch hit a wall or door frame......well that's me depressed for the whole day now lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


polywatch time or excuse for a crystal upgrade I say upgrade


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> polywatch time or excuse for a crystal upgrade I say upgrade


crystal upgrade sounds good but I've never done it and I can see it going badly wrong lol plus I'd need a press too


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> crystal upgrade sounds good but I've never done it and I can see it going badly wrong lol plus I'd need a press too


well it's alright doing It yourself with the cheap e.m watches or a job lot's of vintage but I think If it's a decent watch I would say let the pros do it and get it done right


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it's alright doing It yourself with the cheap e.m watches or a job lot's of vintage but I think If it's a decent watch I would say let the pros do it and get it done right


maybe on a hundreds of pounds watch, but it'd cost more than this watch cost to get it done lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> maybe on a hundreds of pounds watch, but it'd cost more than this watch cost to get it done lol


yeah at a guess I would say it would be something like £25 to £35 for a replacement. pity kevs still not around he had it done on the 1054 of mine so he could give some pricing ideas and where to go 

which one was it mate I could not really tell from the close up


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah at a guess I would say it would be something like £25 to £35 for a replacement. pity kevs still not around he had it done on the 1054 of mine so he could give some pricing ideas and where to go
> 
> which one was it mate I could not really tell from the close up


it's the parnis pvd sterile sub


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> maybe on a hundreds of pounds watch, but it'd cost more than this watch cost to get it done lol


Time you bought the crystal and the tools to do it, it's more feasible just to buy a new one!

plus when your OVM comes that's the only sub you'll probably wear

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Time you bought the crystal and the tools to do it, it's more feasible just to buy a new one!
> 
> plus when your OVM comes that's the only sub you'll probably wear
> 
> chico


 true then I would have a go at it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Time you bought the crystal and the tools to do it, it's more feasible just to buy a new one!
> 
> plus when your OVM comes that's the only sub you'll probably wear
> 
> chico


haha that could be true, but I'll have to move to a padded cell to avoid any potential scratches lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> You know that dreaded moment when you hear and feel your watch hit a wall or door frame......well that's me depressed for the whole day now lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can live with it leave it as you dont go pointing out the flaws no one will say it has a scratch at 7oclock


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> You know that dreaded moment when you hear and feel your watch hit a wall or door frame......well that's me depressed for the whole day now lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to look at this a couple of times. .I thought the crystal was shattered and there was a piece of broken glass at the bottom left of the pic..but it's your arm hair lol.

Is that a sapphire crystal?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I had to look at this a couple of times. .I thought the crystal was shattered and there was a piece of broken glass at the bottom left of the pic..but it's your arm hair lol.
> 
> Is that a sapphire crystal?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol, no I think it's just some standard thing


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> lol, no I think it's just some standard thing


It will indeed be cheaper to replace than to repair. I am having a crystal replaced in a sub now which is costing about €60 all in, I think the Parnis can be had for not much more.

Crystal replacement is definitely one for the pros. You can jury rig something with a g clamp, and bits of plastic pipe but I smashed four crystals before accepting it was not for me.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank goodness I am finishing with sky not seen anything in days Even my freesat is gone I cant or wont pay a fortune to cut down trees


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Ouch


Hey, sharky - As an old French lady said to me once when I was pointing out a small fault I had made when doing something (and kicking myself for having done it :-|) "You can see that today but you wont tomorrow". ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> It will indeed be cheaper to replace than to repair. I am having a crystal replaced in a sub now which is costing about €60 all in, I think the Parnis can be had for not much more.


the parnis 43mm sub is £38

chico


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

2 added to ebay...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh, and wearing this


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Remember that Luminox chrono I had with the tritium valve that had fallen off? Well I was going to a shopping centre today so I thought I'd pop in to the Timpsons there to see if the guy would fix it. I haven't ever been to this branch before but I had a quartz chrono loose sub dial fixed at a different branch about 18 months ago (and was charged something like £12 for it). This guy was was at their watch repair desk and this is the conversation that followed.

Me - Hi, I've got a quartz chrono that needs a repair, I think it's a simple job. 
Timpsons Guy (TG) - *looks at it for a few moments* I can't fix that. 
Me - Excuse me? Why do you say that?
TG - It needs a new hand.
Me - Can you not just fix that tritium vial back on?
TG - No because it fits in from behind it. 
Me - Right, can you not just take the hand off, and then fix the vial back on?
TG - *Studies the front and back of the watch again for a few moments* Is it a copy or an original?
Me - It's clearly original! 
TG - Right then , it needs a full service, it's going to be about £160. 
Me - Tell you what mate, I'll take take it to someone that actually knows what they are talking about. 

I was absolutely shocked at this guys stupidity and the BS he was coming out with. What a joke! I'm going to write a letter of complaint to their head office. There is no way he can justify saying it needs a service at that cost, he was just talking any old crap. If he didn't want to try and fix it then fine, just say it's not something you feel confident working on or whatever just say that, don't try and mug off the customer with bollox like it needs a full service at £160.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Remember that Luminox chrono I had with the tritium valve that had fallen off? Well I was going to a shopping centre today so I thought I'd pop in to the Timpsons there to see if the guy would fix it. I haven't ever been to this branch before but I had a quartz chrono loose sub dial fixed at a different branch about 18 months ago (and was charged something like £12 for it). This guy was was at their watch repair desk and this is the conversation that followed.
> 
> Me - Hi, I've got a quartz chrono that needs a repair, I think it's a simple job.
> Timpsons Guy (TG) - *looks at it for a few moments* I can't fix that.
> ...


What a t****r ! Get him reported mate as clearly he was trying it on 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What a t****r ! Get him reported mate as clearly he was trying it on
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 They should stick to shoe repairs


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sounds like they are owned by kwik fit


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Remember that Luminox chrono I had with the tritium valve that had fallen off? Well I was going to a shopping centre today so I thought I'd pop in to the Timpsons there to see if the guy would fix it. I haven't ever been to this branch before but I had a quartz chrono loose sub dial fixed at a different branch about 18 months ago (and was charged something like £12 for it). This guy was was at their watch repair desk and this is the conversation that followed.
> 
> Me - Hi, I've got a quartz chrono that needs a repair, I think it's a simple job.
> Timpsons Guy (TG) - *looks at it for a few moments* I can't fix that.
> ...


Shocking, but it's funny you should say that cause i enquired about a sapphire crystal for the nighthawk to a local watchmaker and he basically told me the same thing that if he was going to replace the crystal he would have to do a full service on it, albeit at a lower (reasonable) cost than timpsons, but something that i don't think was necessary just to do the crystal!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Remember that Luminox chrono I had with the tritium valve that had fallen off? Well I was going to a shopping centre today so I thought I'd pop in to the Timpsons there to see if the guy would fix it. I haven't ever been to this branch before but I had a quartz chrono loose sub dial fixed at a different branch about 18 months ago (and was charged something like £12 for it). This guy was was at their watch repair desk and this is the conversation that followed.
> 
> Me - Hi, I've got a quartz chrono that needs a repair, I think it's a simple job.
> Timpsons Guy (TG) - *looks at it for a few moments* I can't fix that.
> ...


I don't think these guys are interested in repairing watches..its like everything nowadays. .throw it away and buy another.

I had a similar issue a couple of years ago..bought a TV and after a year the screen gave up the ghost. .rang the shop where I bought it and they offered me a deal on a new one lol.

I rang Phillips Ireland and ran amok and they repaired it for free.

Same when I tried to repair a flat tyre on my passat..The alloy wouldn't come off..got the AA to tow me to a local VW dealer who refused to help..called VW ireland and again ran amok..The dealer fixed it the following day..lol

I'd say call head office shaggy 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

In from that rain and a wee afternoon switch to the PR

















Chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I don't think these guys are interested in repairing watches..its like everything nowadays. .throw it away and buy another.
> 
> I had a similar issue a couple of years ago..bought a TV and after a year the screen gave up the ghost. .rang the shop where I bought it and they offered me a deal on a new one lol.
> 
> ...


I went to my local independent watch repair place to see about a new gasket for the monster as the old one was stretched. 
she says how do you know it's stretched? I say because I've had it apart and seen it! why have you had it apart? what have you been doing? you do know you shouldn't mess with watches! lol 
so I told her what I'd done with the chapter ring. 
anyway it may cost £15 if I have the right size and as long as it's a round one lol and it'll take an hour, unless it has to be sent off and that'll take 6 weeks!

so I bought a bag of 100 gaskets for £2.89 and a tub of silicone grease for £3


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I went to my local independent watch repair place to see about a new gasket for the monster as the old one was stretched.
> she says how do you know it's stretched? I say because I've had it apart and seen it! why have you had it apart? what have you been doing? you do know you shouldn't mess with watches! lol
> so I told her what I'd done with the chapter ring.
> anyway it may cost £15 if I have the right size and as long as it's a round one lol and it'll take an hour, unless it has to be sent off and that'll take 6 weeks!
> ...


What a joke! These people haven't got a clue have they.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What a joke! These people haven't got a clue have they.


Is funny when they try to blind you with science. .The bs my local jewellers came up with to justify 4 quid for a spring bar will live with me for a long time lol.

People obviously fall for it...that and the extortionate prices for the watches

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I went to my local independent watch repair place to see about a new gasket for the monster as the old one was stretched.
> she says how do you know it's stretched? I say because I've had it apart and seen it! why have you had it apart? what have you been doing? you do know you shouldn't mess with watches! lol
> so I told her what I'd done with the chapter ring.
> anyway it may cost £15 if I have the right size and as long as it's a round one lol and it'll take an hour, unless it has to be sent off and that'll take 6 weeks!
> ...


So what's the process for replacing an O ring and using the silicone grease?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

This is going to look odd unless I post the original question here



Benrus said:


> Re. 1950s British RAF, multifunction watch,
> I like the idea of putting a new second hand on this watch, I thought it was a stupid idea not to have one there in the first place. I would like to the same to my watch, can you tell the details if the second hand you fitted , i.e. the details of the hole diameter and the length that I should order? or can you tell where you got yours?
> Thanks lot.
> David D.


Simply Put I have no idea of the exact size, I cheated and took it off of the issue 5 Italian Diver, consensus was the original wouldn't have had one.







This one is aprox 13mm centre to tip, I did consider taking it off of the issue 8 British soldier (which obviously also shouldn't have a centre seconds hand) that one is 12mm centre to tip.
It should be possible to source a seconds hand that fits the Epson AL55a movement, which is the standard Eaglemoss movement. I suggest the maximum size for the RAF special would be 15mm.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> So what's the process for replacing an O ring and using the silicone grease?


errrmm lol I'm guessing whip the old one out, lightly grease new one, replace and screw back on? unless I'm missing something lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> errrmm lol I'm guessing whip the old one out, lightly grease new one, replace and screw back on? unless I'm missing something lol


I meant more how often do you replace the gasket, every time you open it up or do you wait until it looks visibly stretched or worn.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I meant more how often do you replace the gasket, every time you open it up or do you wait until it looks visibly stretched or worn.


ahh rite soz lol. well they always say replace it when you open it especially if you need the water resistance. I've never done one before but the one in the monster has stretched so much it doesn't fit any more!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Another one on eBay. Got a huge credit card bill and Christmas on the way...










Anyone need any EM watches?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> So what's the process for replacing an O ring and using the silicone grease?


If the gasket fits into a grove in the case use the exact size. If it fits round a case back use one slightly smaller
Use silicon grease not spray. Even a tiny bit in the movement will gum it up so be sparing. 
Dab a tiny little bit onto your palm and then rub the new gasket onto the grease, the idea is to barely coat the gasket. 
Shouldn't need doing very often unless you notice it's stretch again

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I meant more how often do you replace the gasket, every time you open it up or do you wait until it looks visibly stretched or worn.


ten years or so but it all depends on how many time it is open. the more times it's open more wear on the gasket that's one of the things they should replace on a ten year service


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Another one on eBay. Got a huge credit card bill and Christmas on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your ebay handle? I may stalk these!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> What's your ebay handle? I may stalk these!


Miekrich. Go on, make a bid. Or drop me a PM... ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> If the gasket fits into a grove in the case use the exact size. If it fits round a case back use one slightly smaller
> Use silicon grease not spray. Even a tiny bit in the movement will gum it up so be sparing.
> Dab a tiny little bit onto your palm and then rub the new gasket onto the grease, the idea is to barely coat the gasket.
> Shouldn't need doing very often unless you notice it's stretch again
> ...


That's just the answer I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Another one on eBay. Got a huge credit card bill and Christmas on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it but the price is a bit steep for me  I think I will get a Invicta diver at some point


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I like it but the price is a bit steep for me  I think I will get a Invicta diver at some point


You not get one much cheaper. They sell like hot cakes. Had 50 views already.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's a question for everyone, what is the most you've ever spent on a watch? Go on you can tell, your significant others aren't reading this...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone, what is the most you've ever spent on a watch? Go on you can tell, your significant others aren't reading this...


I wont go above ton I just can't justify spend anymore on a watch when there are more important thing the money could be used on


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone, what is the most you've ever spent on a watch? Go on you can tell, your significant others aren't reading this...


£90 on that Casio Edifice!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I wont go above ton I just can't justify spend anymore on a watch when there are more important thing the money could be used on


I thought you said you'd had a Tag? That must have cost more than a ton...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I thought you said you'd had a Tag? That must have cost more than a ton...


I have a skin tag.

My most is... £649 for the Revue Thommen which I then sold on. The most expensive one I currently have cost $640 which is about £400.


----------



## Benrus (Oct 19, 2014)

_Re. Eagle Moss __1950s British RAF, multifunction watch,
I like the idea of putting a new second hand on this watch, I thought it was a stupid idea not to have one there in the first place. I would like to the same to my watch, can you tell the details if the second hand you fitted , i.e. the details of the hole diameter and the length that I should order? or can you tell where you got yours?
I posted this in the wrong thread and I have been corrected
Thanks lot.
David D._


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I thought you said you'd had a Tag? That must have cost more than a ton...


 it was an 18th birthday present about 21 years ago


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Benrus said:


> _Re. Eagle Moss __1950s British RAF, multifunction watch,
> I like the idea of putting a new second hand on this watch, I thought it was a stupid idea not to have one there in the first place. I would like to the same to my watch, can you tell the details if the second hand you fitted , i.e. the details of the hole diameter and the length that I should order? or can you tell where you got yours?
> I posted this in the wrong thread and I have been corrected
> Thanks lot.
> David D._


A lot of us re used the hand from issue 2's Italian Diver. I think it is a standard Quartz movement, someone will know which. I have no idea where to buy second hands for a Quartz, but I have a guy for DG2813 automatic watches...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> it was an 18th birthday present about 21 years ago


That's a pretty cool present! So what's the most expensive one you've actually bought yourself then?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This is my most expensive one, a Breitling Colt Ocean that I paid £600 for. Sadly it doesn't get so much wrist time these days so I might end up flipping it at some point, lovely watch though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Benrus said:


> _Re. Eagle Moss __1950s British RAF, multifunction watch,
> I like the idea of putting a new second hand on this watch, I thought it was a stupid idea not to have one there in the first place. I would like to the same to my watch, can you tell the details if the second hand you fitted , i.e. the details of the hole diameter and the length that I should order? or can you tell where you got yours?
> I posted this in the wrong thread and I have been corrected
> Thanks lot.
> David D._


well any of the Italian diver watches of e.m would be useable possible the issue 9 jap issue or issue 2 lufty might work or the new issue 18 would work


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> I have a skin tag.
> 
> My most is... £649 for the Revue Thommen which I then sold on. The most expensive one I currently have cost $640 which is about £400.


I bet sadly you must have taken a bit of a loss on that RT. I've got one of my RT's up for sale at the moment and I know I'm going to take a little hit on it. They are great watches though and very well made but it seems like they aren't as popular as you think they might be.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's a pretty cool present! So what's the most expensive one you've actually bought yourself then?


 well probably jezz that's a question well the last one was the £99 for the boulva we talk about if you remember  this one


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I bet sadly you must have taken a bit of a loss on that RT. I've got one of my RT's up for sale at the moment and I know I'm going to take a little hit on it. They are great watches though and very well made but it seems like they aren't as popular as you think they might be.


Yeah great watches with a superb Swiss movement. I took a bit of a loss, but enjoyed it while I had it. Just too big and heavy.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone, what is the most you've ever spent on a watch? Go on you can tell, your significant others aren't reading this...


£200 for the tissot

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well probably jezz that's a question well the last one was the £99 for the boulva we talk about if you remember  this one


I thought it might have been that Bulova. How do you find out compares to your less expensive watches, do you see a clear difference in quality?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine was my seiko titanium. .was 300 punts..pre euro..around 15 years ago. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone, what is the most you've ever spent on a watch? Go on you can tell, your significant others aren't reading this...


£160 for my Eco-Drive.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone, what is the most you've ever spent on a watch? Go on you can tell, your significant others aren't reading this...


£295 for my Citizen Skyhawk Titanium was the most for a watch, £301 for the Steiny but that includes postage ;-) and bloody paypal conversion fees!!!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> £295 for my Citizen Skyhawk Titanium was the most for a watch, £301 for the Steiny but that includes postage ;-) and bloody paypal conversion fees!!!


Steinhart is definitely worth every penny. Ready to sell it to me for less than £100 yet? ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> £295 for my Citizen Skyhawk Titanium was the most for a watch, £301 for the Steiny but that includes postage ;-) and bloody paypal conversion fees!!!


Steinhart OVM right? Have you got it already or is it incoming?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Steinhart OVM right? Have you got it already or is it incoming?


yeah the OVM, it's incoming, only paid 2 days ago


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chrono555 said:


> £160 for my Eco-Drive.


I would just add I got it from an expensive jeweller (for "expensive" read overpriced) and was about double the price I'd say it was worth.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Steinhart is definitely worth every penny. Ready to sell it to me for less than £100 yet? ;-)


you could at least let it arrive first lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah great watches with a superb Swiss movement. I took a bit of a loss, but enjoyed it while I had it. Just too big and heavy.


think what you lost as a renters fee then It's not so bad


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you could at least let it arrive first lol


Okay, but you could just have the package redirected...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> I would just add I got it from an expensive jeweller (for "expensive" read overpriced) and was about double the price I'd say it was worth.


When you said Skyhawk I was expecting it to look more like this...










I thought the Skyhawks were all ana-digis?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I thought it might have been that Bulova. How do you find out compares to your less expensive watches, do you see a clear difference in quality?


no not really as It's not the best example it being a quartz it's hard to see quality difference to say a £30 sekonda from argos to be honest I ant had the back off for all I know it could have an epson in it like the e.m lol but the lume quite brill down the second hand and the case finish is lovely it goes in to the about to be flip box every so often but always seem to some how end up in the rotation box lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I thought about taking yet another triple zero spot but I thought it's getting a bit same so I might let someone else have it this time maybe haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> When you said Skyhawk I was expecting it to look more like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was me that said skyhawk, and that is the one I got but in titanium ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I thought about taking yet another triple zero spot but I thought it's getting a bit same so I might let someone else have it this time maybe haha


how quick has that 1000 posts gone bye? lol we do go on don't we lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Right, I'm with you now! What are those Skyhawks like? I like how they look very technical and complex. Lots of functions?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah but there are some lovely pics of watches on the way thou


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

maybe.....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

told a lie I think I will have it after all hehe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Right, I'm with you now! What are those Skyhawks like? I like how they look very technical and complex. Lots of functions?


way too many functions for me lol I just like the look of it. I have no idea how to use the bezel lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

maybe............


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chicolabronse said:


> maybe.....





chicolabronse said:


> maybe............





is that my watch said:


> told a lie I think I will have it after all hehe


Damm it i was sure i had that one!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> maybe............


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

£1500 on this


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Damm it i was sure i had that one!!
> 
> chico


in your dreams hehe I thought well why not one more time haha an guess what


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

And yes it was worth it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> £1500 on this


this should have been the triple zero comment


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Underwatermechanic said:


> And yes it was worth it


I bet it was, it's a beautiful watch uwm

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> And yes it was worth it


Damn right it was worth it, it's a fantastic watch. I love watches like that that are unashamedly toolish. The hands on that are badass.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> maybe.....





chicolabronse said:


> maybe............





chicolabronse said:


> Damm it i was sure i had that one!!
> 
> chico


haha don't you just hate it when this happens


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmmm. I see that I'm 15 posts away from reaching the big 5k. What shall I do to mark the momentus occasion?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hmmm. I see that I'm 15 posts away from reaching the big 5k. What shall I do to mark the momentus occasion?


how about a biscuit? ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> how about a biscuit? ;-)


I don't even have any in that house. But no, I'm thinking something bigger than that perhaps.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hmmm. I see that I'm 15 posts away from reaching the big 5k. What shall I do to mark the momentus occasion?


it's something you have to be careful about if you do something to big people will expect more on the next 

I do want I can when I can you know what I mean like crystal if needed or straps or crowns and such like I'm not one for big gestures. and you would have to open it up to all. then that can have hidden problems I say help when you can and be happy about that mate. but if you did want to put up a rolo I would be in haha


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I don't even have any in that house. But no, I'm thinking something bigger than that perhaps.


Competition/giveaway maybe??

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Missed the dearest watches was watching dr who my dearest watch is the rotary chrono £189 cash in h samuals in Manchester 3 years ago


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Missed the dearest watches was watching dr who my dearest watch is the rotary chrono £189 cash in h samuals in Manchester 3 years ago


dam missed doctor who well I will jump in the bath and see if that will take me back in time to watch it lol dam have just found out that only works with hot tubes haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> dam missed doctor who well I will jump in the bath and see if that will take me back in time to watch it lol dam have just found out that only works with hot tubes haha


Speaking of Doctor who, I bought a non watch related item yesterday!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Benrus said:


> _Re. Eagle Moss __1950s British RAF, multifunction watch,
> I like the idea of putting a new second hand on this watch, I thought it was a stupid idea not to have one there in the first place. I would like to the same to my watch, can you tell the details if the second hand you fitted , i.e. the details of the hole diameter and the length that I should order? or can you tell where you got yours?
> I posted this in the wrong thread and I have been corrected
> Thanks lot.
> David D._


Hi Benrus and welcome 
I forget how fast this thread moves sometimes and how quick the topic changes. I replied earlier but it got a bit swallowed up in the madhouse

Simply Put I have no idea of the exact size, I cheated and took it off of the issue 5 Italian Diver, consensus was the original wouldn't have had one.
View attachment 1764978

This one is aprox 13mm centre to tip, I did consider taking it off of the issue 8 British soldier (which obviously also shouldn't have a centre seconds hand) that one is 12mm centre to tip.
It should be possible to source a seconds hand that fits the Epson AL55a movement, which is the standard Eaglemoss movement. I suggest the maximum size for the RAF special would be 15mm.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

ITMY, iPlayer is your friend...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Speaking of Doctor who, I bought a non watch related item yesterday!


I'd love to see the War Doctor brought back again and I'd love to see the dynamic between him and 12. So what's everyone's theory on Missy then?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well any of the Italian diver watches of e.m would be useable possible the issue 9 jap issue or issue 2 lufty might work or the new issue 18 would work





David Church said:


> Hi Benrus and welcome
> I forget how fast this thread moves sometimes and how quick the topic changes. I replied earlier but it got a bit swallowed up in the madhouse
> 
> Simply Put I have no idea of the exact size, I cheated and took it off of the issue 5 Italian Diver, consensus was the original wouldn't have had one.
> ...


I did to mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for everyone, what is the most you've ever spent on a watch? Go on you can tell, your significant others aren't reading this...


£2k, and she was there, egging me on making sure I didn't bottle it.














https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> £2k, and she was there, egging me on making sure I didn't bottle it.
> View attachment 1767250
> View attachment 1767258
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> £2k, and she was there, egging me on making sure I didn't bottle it.
> View attachment 1767250
> View attachment 1767258
> 
> ...


 Carrumba


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> £2k, and she was there, egging me on making sure I didn't bottle it.
> View attachment 1767250
> View attachment 1767258
> 
> ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey ITMY, are your ears burning yet?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey ITMY, are your ears burning yet?


well if they are talking about me least they are leaving some other poor bugger alone  it's not the first time and it wont be the last time either


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

David Church said:


> £2k, and she was there, egging me on making sure I didn't bottle it.
> View attachment 1767250
> View attachment 1767258
> 
> ...


It's not like I was keeping it secret, it's been in my profile from day one. (Which I need to update) and I've posted pictures of it here once or twice. It's just not a daily wear. 
This really was a once in a lifetime purchase, A PPI refund dream. At least you know when I say something is quality you know I have something as a reference piece.
The detail on the dial is amazing, the Sapphire is so thick it colours the dial blue under electric light. I really wish that back shot was in focus, every piece is finished beautifully, which is why I moan so much about badly finished movements under display cases.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Israeli Navy Commando again today.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Israeli Navy Commando again today.


How Is the chrome holding up on yours? Mine is going a funny colour!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Jazzmaster Square day today


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Just to remind me or wind me up lol I've set a new lock screen on my phone ;-) 








Also wearing the PR today


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

David Church said:


> How Is the chrome holding up on yours? Mine is going a funny colour!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html












Mines holding up quite well.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

I do like a parcel for breakfast
























And it fits straight out of the box too 








Five stars Shaggy. Thanks for holding this for me.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> I do like a parcel for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. First Citizen I have really loved the look of in ages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

And as I know we all like a lume shot 









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I've just had the confirmation email from Steinhart! it should ship in 5 to 7 days so hopefully beginning of next week fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm glad you like the watch Churchy. It's very well built isn't it and the ratcheting divers extension on the clasp is a nice touch, as it the knurled crown.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Got myself some reading material today.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting article. .missing the solar though 

http://www.watchtime.com/featured/timepiece-timeline-milestone-seiko-watches/

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm glad you like the watch Churchy. It's very well built isn't it and the ratcheting divers extension on the clasp is a nice touch, as it the knurled crown.


Great quality. And the clasp is better than the SSC dive extension, which is really hard to use. 
Not to thick so should get a lot of wrist time too. Thanks again.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Interesting article. .missing the solar though
> 
> http://www.watchtime.com/featured/timepiece-timeline-milestone-seiko-watches/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That's an impressive list of achievements though. I suppose they count the astron as the solar powered watch.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> That's an impressive list of achievements though. I suppose they count the astron as the solar powered watch.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Ah yes I was joking about the solar..very impressive history and they always catered for all price points. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> That's an impressive list of achievements though. I suppose they count the astron as the solar powered watch.
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


I think it's a more list of firsts and ground breaking technology so maybe Seiko didn't have an early iconic solar watch.

Actually that's a good question, who did make the first analogue solar watch?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This was Seiko's first Solar powered watch from 1978.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> And as I know we all like a lume shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that ice blue citizen lume









chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I've just had the confirmation email from Steinhart! it should ship in 5 to 7 days so hopefully beginning of next week fingers crossed ;-)


Excellent mate, and no customs charges!! One of the guys is bringing his steinhart to the GTG next week, be good to see it in the flesh. I think thats the great thing about the GTG's that you get the chance to see and try watches you might never see in the real life or in stores, ie: i'll get the chance to try on a vostok, steinhart, obris morgan, smeagals alpha gmt, OM & a mako plus whatever else is there, canny wait!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Excellent mate, and no customs charges!! One of the guys is bringing his steinhart to the GTG next week, be good to see it in the flesh. I think thats the great thing about the GTG's that you get the chance to see and try watches you might never see in the real life or in stores, ie: i'll get the chance to try on a vostok, steinhart, obris morgan, smeagals alpha gmt, OM & a mako plus whatever else is there, canny wait!
> 
> chico


How many folk are going?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

By the way I'm not actually considering getting a Tudor but I had a look at them in a shop today. They have only just been launched in the UK in the past month or so. I think I am definitely going to get a Tiger Concept Black Bay at some point.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> How many folk are going?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I think between 8-10, and one of the guys is flying in from texas!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I think between 8-10, and one of the guys is flying in from texas!!
> 
> chico


Yeah that amazing..should be great Craic! Where are ye all meeting?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Yeah that amazing..should be great Craic! Where are ye all meeting?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


A restaurant in the city centre

chico


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> By the way I'm not actually considering getting a Tudor but I had a look at them in a shop today. They have only just been launched in the UK in the past month or so. I think I am definitely going to get a Tiger Concept Black Bay at some point.


I like the blue tiger version but the 40mm sub is a no go for me just looks to small

chico


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

How bizarre! There's a little newsagents in one of the shopping centres that hardly ever seems to have any stock,I honestly don't know how it keeps running. Walking past today I noticed some EM MWC collection on a shelf, so had a quick gander. Where on earth would they have got the German naval commander, the RAF airman, and a pizza from?? And what a strange mix of issues to be selling at the same time.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's not that weird, all of them are past stock. He's probably been preordering them for subs and some haven't been collected. That's my impression.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well postie has been kind to me too not as kind as churchys lol . but it's still a looker ant it


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Excellent mate, and no customs charges!! One of the guys is bringing his steinhart to the GTG next week, be good to see it in the flesh. I think thats the great thing about the GTG's that you get the chance to see and try watches you might never see in the real life or in stores, ie: i'll get the chance to try on a vostok, steinhart, obris morgan, smeagals alpha gmt, OM & a mako plus whatever else is there, canny wait!
> 
> chico


Trouble is it's unlikely you'll be turned off any, and will probably leave wondering where you can get a good price for selling your kids to raise some watch funds

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So remember this Luminox I've got with the tritium vial that has fallen off?








I took it to a (proper) watch repair shop in town and chatted to the guy there. He said that he can have a go at repairing it for £20. However because of the way that the vial kind of slots into the hand he'd have to be careful with it and the was a chance that *possibly* trying to get it into place could damage the hand even more. And if that happens you might be really buggered because he might not be able to get a replacement one. I messaged the seller on Friday to tell him that he'd sent me a damaged watch and he hasn't bothered to reply. The watch cost me £60 by the way and if course it wasn't in any way as described.

So what would you guys do, just open a case with EBay and if has to get sent back for a full refund then so be it?

Or would you just keep it and take the slight gamble on trying to get it fixed (pushing the total cost up to £80 and also the price of a new strap that it desperately needs)?

If one tritium vial has fallen off do you think that says the quality if the watch might not be so great anyway?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> Trouble is it's unlikely you'll be turned off any, and will probably leave wondering where you can get a good price for selling your kids to raise some watch funds
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


Lol thankfully i don't have any kids!! i'm pretty sure the steinhart will be even better in the flesh so i can see some things getting sold to fund one!!

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Lol thankfully i don't have any kids!! i'm pretty sure the steinhart will be even better in the flesh so i can see some things getting sold to fund one!!
> 
> chico


My son who is 3 loves playing with my G-Shocks and pressing the buttons to light up the screen and make it beep. Sometimes I even let him take them into the bath to play with instead a rubber ducks.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> So remember this Luminox I've got with the tritium vial that has fallen off?
> 
> I took it to a (proper) watch repair shop in town and chatted to the guy there. He said that he can have a go at repairing it for £20. However because of the way that the vial kind of slots into the hand he'd have to be careful with it and the was a chance that *possibly* trying to get it into place could damage the hand even more. And if that happens you might be really buggered because he might not be able to get a replacement one. I messaged the seller on Friday to tell him that he'd sent me a damaged watch and he hasn't bothered to reply. The watch cost me £60 by the way and if course it wasn't in any way as described.
> 
> ...


The original advert clearly showed the vial off the hand, so it didn't fall off in transit. Meaning, it was like it before it left him.
Wear and tear, my arse. It's *d a m a g e d*.
Had he advertised it as damaged/for spares, he would not have got £50 for it, and he knows it.
And the whole watch is so scratched (by the 8) overall it doesn't look £45 let alone £450.

Personally I'd go back to eBay for a refund.
This is because you could pay the £20 and still not have a satisfactory watch at the end of it. You could end up with a buggered hand and because they match, it's aggro to get another pair.
The guy ripped you off, plain and simple, and I'd go back to ebay and get your money back. Let *him *sort out the hands.

My guess is he's already figured new hands are gonna be £20-30 and the same again to fit em, and suddenly you're out over £100 for a watch that, to be honest, doesn't look tidy anyway.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> So remember this Luminox I've got with the tritium vial that has fallen off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just don't know how the previous owner treated the watch with regards to the vial coming off, luminox are usually known for tough watches so i would say the quality would be there considering the rrp on it, have you contacted luminox about a replacement hand? maybe worth a wee email just to see what they say.

only you will really be able to tell if it's viable to keep it and fix it up, i mean as you stated it's scratched, needs the hand fixed & a new strap, could be a lot less hassle just to get your money back

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> You just don't know how the previous owner treated the watch with regards to the vial coming off, luminox are usually known for tough watches so i would say the quality would be there considering the rrp on it, have you contacted luminox about a replacement hand? maybe worth a wee email just to see what they say.
> 
> only you will really be able to tell if it's viable to keep it and fix it up, i mean as you stated it's scratched, needs the hand fixed & a new strap, could be a lot less hassle just to get your money back
> 
> chico


Actually that's a good idea Chico. Luminox have a UK repair centre so I'll give them a call tomorrow.

Talking about quality I know that Luminox watches are popular amongst various military and LEO communities but I've heard a few rumblings about how the quality can be hit and miss sometimes. If it do return it I'll just go back to thinking about the Marathon TSAR's at some point.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Issue 21 preview. Looks like a bag of parts they had left









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Took my Lorus lumibrite day/date to a jeweller today, needing a battery and reseal to 100m. Replacing the battery would be a fiver, but to reseal needs it to be sent away and about thirty quid. Considering a new one is 25 quid, I think I'll just take out the battery and put it away. If I just had the battery replaced I'm bound to go swimming in it and ruin it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually that's a good idea Chico. Luminox have a UK repair centre so I'll give them a call tomorrow.
> 
> Talking about quality I know that Luminox watches are popular amongst various military and LEO communities but I've heard a few rumblings about how the quality can be hit and miss sometimes. If it do return it I'll just go back to thinking about the Marathon TSAR's at some point.


Defo worth a phone call, you never know they might be able to supply you with a complete new hand, yeah anytime i read about someone looking for a tough watch the Luminox name always come up, as well as the Marathons.

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Took my Lorus lumibrite day/date to a jeweller today, needing a battery and reseal to 100m. Replacing the battery would be a fiver, but to reseal needs it to be sent away and about thirty quid. Considering a new one is 25 quid, I think I'll just take out the battery and put it away. If I just had the battery replaced I'm bound to go swimming in it and ruin it.


Could've just bought a new one and sold the old one on eBay as 'needs battery' 
Might even have made a profit 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

David Church said:


> Could've just bought a new one and sold the old one on eBay as 'needs battery'
> Might even have made a profit
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


Now there's an idea churchy


----------



## rab666 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers Blanchy,i'm well chuffed.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> So remember this Luminox I've got with the tritium vial that has fallen off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol me being the person I am I would have a go at it myself


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

rab666 said:


> Cheers Blanchy,i'm well chuffed.


I think we got ya hooked on Russian watches


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> Took my Lorus lumibrite day/date to a jeweller today, needing a battery and reseal to 100m. Replacing the battery would be a fiver, but to reseal needs it to be sent away and about thirty quid. Considering a new one is 25 quid, I think I'll just take out the battery and put it away. If I just had the battery replaced I'm bound to go swimming in it and ruin it.


To be honest with a watch like that you might as well just order the battery off the Internet and change it yourself.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol me being the person I am I would have a go at it myself


I did very briefly consider it but it's a bit too complex for my liking.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bit off topic, but I just read this and howled. Typed it out so you guys can read it:


WordPerfect Customer Support

Operator: "Computer Assistance, can I help you?"
Caller: "Yes, well I'm having trouble with WordPerfect."
Operator: "What sort of trouble?"
Caller: "Well I was just typing along, and all of a sudden the words went away."
Operator: "Went away?"
Caller: "They disappeared."
Operator: "Hmm. So what does your screen look like now?"
Caller: "Nothing."
Operator: "Nothing?"
Caller: "It's blank, it won't accept anything when I type."
Operator: "Are you still in WordPerfect, or did you get out?"
Caller: "How do I tell?"
Operator: "Can you see the C prompt on the screen?"
Caller: "What's a sea-prompt?"
Operator: "Never mind, can you move your cursor around the screen?"
Caller: "There isn't any cursor. I told you, it won't accept anything I type."
Operator: "Does your monitor have a power indicator?"
Caller: "Whats a monitor?"
Operator: "It's the thing with the screen on it that looks like a TV. Does it have a little light that tells you when it's on?"
Caller: "I don't know."
Operator: "Well, then look on the back of the monitor and find where the power cord goes into it. Can you see that?"
Caller: "Yes, I think so."
Operator: "Great. Follow the cord to the plug, and tell me if it's plugged into the wall."
Caller: "Yes, it is."
Operator: "And can you see if it's plugged securely into the back of your computer?"
Caller: "I can't reach."
Operator: "Uh huh. Well, can you see if it is?"
Caller: "No."
Operator: "Even if maybe you put your knee on something and lean over?"
Caller: "Oh, it's not becasue I don't have the right angle - it's because it's dark."
Operator: "Dark?"
Caller: "Yes, the office light is off, and the only light I have is coming in from the window."
Operator: "Well, turn on the office light then."
Caller: "I can't."
Operator: "No? Why not?"
Caller: "Because there's a power failure."
Operator: "A power........ A power failure? Aha, okay, I think we've got it. Do you still have the boxes and manuals and packing stuff your computer came with?"
Caller: "Well yes, I keep them in the closet."
Operator: "Good. Go and get them, unplug your system and pack it up just like it was when you got it. Then take it back to the store you bought it from."
Caller: "Really? Is it that bad?"
Operator: "Yes, I'm afraid it is."
Caller: "Well alright then., I suppose. What do I tell them?"
Operator: "Tell them you're too f**king stupid to own a computer!"


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like our perennial favourite is back at half price again.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9025873.htm

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> To be honest with a watch like that you might as well just order the battery off the Internet and change it yourself.


I could shaggy, but then the waterproofing would be lost.

It's one of my little obsessions, a watch needs to be windproof, especially if it's built to be so.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I could shaggy, but then the waterproofing would be lost.
> 
> It's one of my little obsessions, a watch needs to be windproof, especially if it's built to be so.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


I bought a bag of assorted seals and some silicone grease for less than £6, it's only the same as a watch shop would do. obviously I can't test it but it should be ok lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing this all day home from work and shopping


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I bought a bag of assorted seals and some silicone grease for less than £6, it's only the same as a watch shop would do. obviously I can't test it but it should be ok lol


Can you share the seller details please sharky. Thanks


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> I could shaggy, but then the waterproofing would be lost.
> 
> It's one of my little obsessions, a watch needs to be windproof, especially if it's built to be so.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


I don't think it would be. I've opened up plenty of watches to change the battery with no ill effect. To be honest when you take your watch to a guy to change the battery he doesn't really do anything special that you couldn't easily do at home yourself. The only thing is sometimes a case back might be hard to remove and he'll have a good tool to get it off but other than that there is nothing too it.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Can you share the seller details please sharky. Thanks


this is the grease, 18g Silicone Grease Plumbing Lubricant O-RING Rubber Seals Handy MINI TIN UK | eBay

and the seals, 14-30mm 100 Round Gaskets 0 Rings seal rubber washers for watches assorted | eBay


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> I don't think it would be. I've opened up plenty of watches to change the battery with no ill effect. To be honest when you take your watch to a guy to change the battery he doesn't really do anything special that you couldn't easily do at home yourself. The only thing is sometimes a case back might be hard to remove and he'll have a good tool to get it off but other than that there is nothing too it.


On the subject of taking your watch to a battery guy, if you were stood in a queue in front of said Battery Guy and he undid the customer-in-front's watch back with a pair of pliers instead of the proper tool, would you leave your watch there or go elsewhere?
My watchmaker guy opened my Dorfler watch like that, and while he may be good, I am *not *going to be placid if he leaves a scratch across the back of my Getat. Wondering if I should find a new Watch Guy.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> On the subject of taking your watch to a battery guy, if you were stood in a queue in front of said Battery Guy and he undid the customer-in-front's watch back with a pair of pliers instead of the proper tool, would you leave your watch there or go elsewhere?
> My watchmaker guy opened my Dorfler watch like that, and while he may be good, I am *not *going to be placid if he leaves a scratch across the back of my Getat. Wondering if I should find a new Watch Guy.


I was behind a customer at a small watch repairers I pass regular, he had a watch that seemed a pretty basic analog/digital casio type watch, 
the watch guys says ok, it needed 2 batteries when I opened it up so that will be £29.99!!! so £15 quid per battery lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> this is the grease, 18g Silicone Grease Plumbing Lubricant O-RING Rubber Seals Handy MINI TIN UK | eBay
> 
> and the seals, 14-30mm 100 Round Gaskets 0 Rings seal rubber washers for watches assorted | eBay


Thanks


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> On the subject of taking your watch to a battery guy, if you were stood in a queue in front of said Battery Guy and he undid the customer-in-front's watch back with a pair of pliers instead of the proper tool, would you leave your watch there or go elsewhere?
> My watchmaker guy opened my Dorfler watch like that, and while he may be good, I am *not *going to be placid if he leaves a scratch across the back of my Getat. Wondering if I should find a new Watch Guy.


How did he open the watch with a pair of pliers?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> How did he open the watch with a pair of pliers?


It's a screwback with those little holes you're supposed to use one of these on:










Instead, he got a pair of pliers, opened them out to roughly the distance of those cut-outs you can see round the edge of the back, put the prongs of the pliers one into each cut-out, and twisted.
Not sure I want him doing that with anything I don't want a railway track across the middle of.

Trouble is, I can't insist on him doing any repairs there and then, and demand I stand there and make sure he doesn't use this botchit method of getting into it, so wonder if I'm being OCD about it or if I should find another. Trouble is, too, this guy is a watchmaker, as in old, grey, grizzled. Not some youngun in Timpsons.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> On the subject of taking your watch to a battery guy, if you were stood in a queue in front of said Battery Guy and he undid the customer-in-front's watch back with a pair of pliers instead of the proper tool, would you leave your watch there or go elsewhere?
> My watchmaker guy opened my Dorfler watch like that, and while he may be good, I am *not *going to be placid if he leaves a scratch across the back of my Getat. Wondering if I should find a new Watch Guy.


Don't let him touch it with pliers, i would leave right away.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> Don't let him touch it with pliers, i would leave right away.


Thanks Chico. It's worrying, considering the guy who does this is a watchmaker, and an old one.
Just trying to plan ahead - read of 2 Getats this month stopping after a month - so planning the logistics of getting another 6497 and getting it fitted.
Getting the 6497's the easy bit, now the fitting bit's sort of got me.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Thanks Chico. It's worrying, considering the guy who does this is a watchmaker, and an old one.
> Just trying to plan ahead - read of 2 Getats this month stopping after a month - so planning the logistics of getting another 6497 and getting it fitted.
> Getting the 6497's the easy bit, now the fitting bit's sort of got me.


So difficult trying to find someone decent, yeah i read about them stopping, hopefully that won't happen to yours but it may just be a burr or some debris in they ones so they might not need a complete movement switch.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It's a screwback with those little holes you're supposed to use one of these on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends how good he is with the pliers, a monkey with the right tool can do more damage than an expert who's been opening case backs for years with a what looks like the wrong tool, but works perfectly well. 
I think I remember a video of some American woman opening the back of her Tag with the right tool, It was like watching a horror movie.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Be interesting to see what these go for?

Eagle moss watch collection | eBay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> I think I remember a video of some American woman opening the back of her Tag with the right tool, It was like watching a horror movie.


I remember seeing the same video, she didn't have a clue lol. I have a pair of pointed pliers that I can open watch backs with if I can't be bothered setting the right tool lol but you'd expect a professional to do it right!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I remember seeing the same video, she didn't have a clue lol. I have a pair of pointed pliers that I can open watch backs with if I can't be bothered setting the right tool lol but you'd expect a professional to do it right!


I recon you can fv<k the back of a watch just as quick with a case wrench.
Just because somebody invents a tool to do a job it doesn't make it the only way, a lot of tools like that are sold by manufacturers, I remember being sold a £10 bit of plastic by Agfa to do a job I could do quicker with an elastic band.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> I recon you can fv<k the back of a watch just as quick with a case wrench.
> Just because somebody invents a tool to do a job it doesn't make it the only way, a lot of tools like that are sold by manufacturers, I remember being sold a £10 bit of plastic by Agfa to do a job I could do quicker with an elastic band.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


 Sticky small ball does the trick if not to tight I use bluetack works with most watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

to be honest I have just finish repairing a watch and to close it up I used a pair of scissor lol I have got a tool on the way but it not so much the tool as the person using it and how often they do it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Sticky small ball does the trick if not to tight I use bluetack works with most watches


Heres my caseback opener








Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Was watching Granchester now getting to the nitty gritty he won the George Cross during the war


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's mine. Where do they get these designs from?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Might be ok after all. Just had a look, and while it may be a screwback, there are no cutouts on it. Meaning the old geezer won't get to use his pliers on it.
There are no leverage lips anywhere on it either, so if it's a pressback I've no idea how it comes off.

Hopefully it's just a screwback and the octagonal back (Pan design) is undone using a wrench. S'only way I can see of getting in.
Oh, dunno if rubber ball will work. It's a display back with mineral glass.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here's mine


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Might be ok after all. Just had a look, and while it may be a screwback, there are no cutouts on it. Meaning the old geezer won't get to use his pliers on it.
> There are no leverage lips anywhere on it either, so if it's a pressback I've no idea how it comes off.
> 
> Hopefully it's just a screwback and the octagonal back (Pan design) is undone using a wrench. S'only way I can see of getting in.
> Oh, dunno if rubber ball will work. It's a display back with mineral glass.


A sticky ball will still work on a glass display back, as long as the caseback screws in it should do the job (unless it's been super tightened ).

Alternatively roll a big ball of sticky tape sticky side out and make the surface area large enough to cover the metal edges of that caseback.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> here's mine


Is that a nautica?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> A sticky ball will still work on a glass display back, as long as the caseback screws in it should do the job (unless it's been industrially toughened).


adjustable spanner always works for me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Is that a nautica?


 good eyes mate


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> here's mine


Why are all your pictures so dark? Is your camera knackered or have you spent all your leccy bill money on watches again?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why are all your pictures so dark? Is your camera knackered or have you spent all your leccy bill money on watches again?


 almost we bought those energy saving light bulbs but it does something to the pics if I take a pic at night it comes out dark


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> almost we bought those energy saving light bulbs but it does something to the pics if I take a pic at night it comes out dark


What are you using to take those pictures, a phone or a digital camera?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> A sticky ball will still work on a glass display back, as long as the caseback screws in it should do the job (unless it's been super tightened ).
> 
> Alternatively roll a big ball of sticky tape sticky side out and make the surface area large enough to cover the metal edges of that caseback.


I thought you had to break the glass to get in like a fire alarm...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What are you using to take those pictures, a phone or a digital camera?


some cheap 3mp camera /vid it easy it has a built in usb so you flick a switch an it pops out and you just plug It straight in to the pc


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> some cheap 3mp camera /vid it easy it as a built in usb so you flick a switch an it pops out and you just plug It straight in to the pc


Has it got a night mode or anything? Mind you some of those cheap cameras are a bit useless when it comes to anything other than a shot taken outside in the daytime.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Has it got a night mode or anything? Mind you some of those cheap cameras are a bit useless when it comes to anything other than a shot taken outside in the daytime.


it's not bad as you say during the day I have taken some great shots with it but it's next to useless for night shots and lume shots  but it's handy and quick to transfer the pic to the p.c


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's not bad as you say during the day I have taken some great shots with it but it's next to useless for night shots and lume shots  but it's handy and quick to transfer the pic to the p.c


Don't worry mate they give the watches a nice vintage look..which is your thing 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Might be ok after all. Just had a look, and while it may be a screwback, there are no cutouts on it. Meaning the old geezer won't get to use his pliers on it.
> There are no leverage lips anywhere on it either, so if it's a pressback I've no idea how it comes off.
> 
> Hopefully it's just a screwback and the octagonal back (Pan design) is undone using a wrench. S'only way I can see of getting in.
> Oh, dunno if rubber ball will work. It's a display back with mineral glass.


This is all because you read that 'sometimes' these 'might' have a problem after a month or two?
You are very pessimistic, aren't you? Didn't you worry about loose guard pins that you'd read about as well?
Doesn't Getat offer any warranty?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> This is all because you read that 'sometimes' these 'might' have a problem after a month or two?
> You are very pessimistic, aren't you? Didn't you worry about loose guard pins that you'd read about as well?
> Doesn't Getat offer any warranty?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I agree with Churchy, it looks like you've stressed out a lot over this watch already, and for what?

You were stressed out before you ordered it worryingv of everything was going to be ok. You were stressed out after ordering it worrying that it wasn't going to turn up when it actually did after a slight delay. I think you then had a concern about removing the screws in the lugs and the crown guard and now you are stressing about the movement falling and removing the caseback when it's actually running perfectly fine!

Relax a little and enjoy your great new watch! Everything has turned out fine with it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> This is all because you read that 'sometimes' these 'might' have a problem after a month or two?
> You are very pessimistic, aren't you? Didn't you worry about loose guard pins that you'd read about as well?
> Doesn't Getat offer any warranty?


Nooo I'm not stressed out with it at all. Just being realistic, and thinking if it stops, where do I take it/what do I do to get it sorted. Planning ahead just in case, sort of thing.
Nice to have a contingency plan.

Getat does a warranty, not sure for how long though (edit, 3 months), in any event it's a hassle dealing with him. - You have to get a return merchandise number off him first, and he suddenly doesn't receive emails when you send him one of those (!).
No, it's simple enough getting a replacement movement (if it does go) and just trying to work out how the back comes off, cos that sort of determines where I take it (or avoid  )


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Nooo I'm not stressed out with it at all. Just being realistic, and thinking if it stops, where do I take it/what do I do to get it sorted. Planning ahead just in case, sort of thing.
> Nice to have a contingency plan.
> 
> Getat does a warranty, not sure for how long though (edit, 3 months), in any event it's a hassle dealing with him. - You have to get a return merchandise number off him first, and he suddenly doesn't receive emails when you send him one of those (!).
> No, it's simple enough getting a replacement movement (if it does go) and just trying to work out how the back comes off, cos that sort of determines where I take it (or avoid  )


Unscrew using hand wrenches like these








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ahh, thanks Churchy.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well morning all so after seeing smeagals old rotary. I decide to dig out some of my watches I have not worn in months out. so I am going to wear a nautica today I will put up a pic when the light is good enough lol have a lovely day guys / girls (well k where ever she maybe hope she's ok ) missing them lovely pics of watches she would put up


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

as promised


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> as promised


Nice mate, i like the nautica watches


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice. Off to work, see you all later...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Right, so thank's to Chico's suggestion I phoned the Luminox repair centre today and spoke to a guy about a repair. He's told me that it will be about £30 for a new hand to be fitted and for the watch to be pressure tested. That's not bad at all is it? I think I am going to do that then. It's going to be a damn nice watch once it is all sorted.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Right, so thank's to Chico's suggestion I phoned the Luminox repair centre today and spoke to a guy about a repair. He's told me that it will be about £30 for a new hand to be fitted and for the watch to be pressure tested. That's not bad at all is it? I think I am going to do that then. It's going to be a damn nice watch once it is all sorted.


That's a result mate, at least you know it will get done right, bit of a saving from £160!!

chico


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Shaggy, you may want to let them know you want to keep the old hand and tritium vial as spares. They could be worth something to someone ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> That's a result mate, at least you know it will get done right, bit of a saving from £160!!
> 
> chico


Well that's the thing, I knew it was absolute BS that the guy was coming out with because there is no way that even the official service centre would charge that much for it. I can't wait to get this watch up and ready to go again, it's going to look bada$s on a black nato or Kevlar strap. I really love these military/tacticool style watches and you've got to see this one at night. It has a mixture of green tritium vials (with an orange one at 12) and luminous paint on the sub dial hands, it looks very cool.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This is what it looks like (this just shows the tritium).








Gas Gas Bones make awsome mil style velcro straps, this could work.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well that's the thing, I knew it was absolute BS that the guy was coming out with because there is no way that even the official service centre would charge that much for it. I can't wait to get this watch up and ready to go again, it's going to look bada$s on a black nato or Kevlar strap. I really love these military/tacticool style watches and you've got to see this one at night. It has a mixture of green tritium vials (with an orange one at 12) and luminous paint on the sub dial hands, it looks very cool.


Glad it worked out, would have been a pity to get such a bargain then have to get a refund, I expect lume shots once you get it back! I have always liked the luminox atacama chrono with the tan coloured numerals and matching strap, tacticool....i like it! lol

chico


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Right, so thank's to Chico's suggestion I phoned the Luminox repair centre today and spoke to a guy about a repair. He's told me that it will be about £30 for a new hand to be fitted and for the watch to be pressure tested. That's not bad at all is it? I think I am going to do that then. It's going to be a damn nice watch once it is all sorted.


Sometimes I'm surprised, this sounds a great price to me.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> This is what it looks like (this just shows the tritium).
> View attachment 1782170
> 
> 
> ...


What about a nice grey zulu (to match the dial) with pvd hardware?? could be a sweet combo

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

a







Todays offering another rotary


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Nice mate, i like the nautica watches


yeah there are some nice ones but there are some god awful ones to and like Invicta's they do the silly high r.r.p then they knock a ton off then they think you must think it's a bargain but when H.Samuels do there sales I will always have a look. then say for around £50 the are a great buy quality wise I think


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Right, so thank's to Chico's suggestion I phoned the Luminox repair centre today and spoke to a guy about a repair. He's told me that it will be about £30 for a new hand to be fitted and for the watch to be pressure tested. That's not bad at all is it? I think I am going to do that then. It's going to be a damn nice watch once it is all sorted.


I would say to them here's a extra tenner give it a wash and polish get it looking like It ort to do  be worth it for the old girl she's work hard by the look of it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I'm just going to go boil an egg so I thought I would change in to this one haha  two and half minutes it is


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I would say to them here's a extra tenner give it a wash and polish get it looking like It ort to do  be worth it for the old girl she's work hard by the look of it


I'm not sure what you can really do with PVD/DLC. I think that once it gets scratched that it's, you can't polish it out like steel. That's why I'd never buy an expensive PVD watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm not sure what you can really do with PVD/DLC. I think that once it gets scratched that it's, you can't polish it out like steel. That's why I'd never buy an expensive PVD watch.


yeah you can never really get the dinks out but they can used cleaning spray that will give it a clean polish look to it and make it at least look care for


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

who was on about spare second hands ?  I got one here that might work


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> who was on about spare second hands ?  I got one here that might work


 I got the swiss ones that I have been waiting ages for they do not meet my requirements at the moment none are lummed anyway was dissapointed with them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all..trip to my watch drawer and rediscovered my muddy..like getting a new watch 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

These are the watches l am taking on Sunday


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Hi all..trip to my watch drawer and rediscovered my muddy..like getting a new watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got that same model and I love it, I use it for my gym watch and it does the job perfectly. How do you find the buttons on yours, are they a little stiff to press?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

High winds no sky


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> These are the watches l am taking on Sunday


You'll need a table all to yourself mate!! impressive

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You'll need a table all to yourself mate!! impressive
> 
> chico


 as you know none are expensive but I hope they like them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've got that same model and I love it, I use it for my gym watch and it does the job perfectly. How do you find the buttons on yours, are they a little stiff to press?


Very hard yes..I guess it's a trade off for the water/mud resistance.

Extremely comfortable watch too. .I dont think you'll find a better all rounder for the price..also nice to take it from the drawer and no setting. Strap it on and away you go 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Been on a school trip to Kelham island with my daughter today so it seemed fitting to wear the heaviest chunk of steel I've got


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Very hard yes..I guess it's a trade off for the water/mud resistance.
> 
> Extremely comfortable watch too. .I dont think you'll find a better all rounder for the price..also nice to take it from the drawer and no setting. Strap it on and away you go
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Do you know about boiling the bezel to make the buttons much easier to push? A lot of people do this, you remove the outer covering of the watch and put the the but that covers the buttons on some hot water for a bit. Apparently it makes them a lot nicer to use.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> as you know none are expensive but I hope they like them


I'm sure we will mate, after all its watches!!! lol

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Do you know about boiling the bezel to make the buttons much easier to push? A lot of people do this, you remove the outer covering of the watch and put the the but that covers the buttons on some hot water for a bit. Apparently it makes them a lot nicer to use.


Not something I'd try.. changing straps is the extent of my watch tinkering


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I got the swiss ones that I have been waiting ages for they do not meet my requirements at the moment none are lummed anyway was dissapointed with them


someone said they need a second hand that would have come off or the same sizes as the pizza second hand mate  so it look's like you got a bag of hmt hands then by the sound of it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> You'll need a table all to yourself mate!! impressive
> 
> chico


hope you pick some where secure oh'd had a room all set up for the last one so it was alot more secure then whipping it out on a pub table lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> someone said they need a second hand that would have come off or the same sizes as the pizza second hand mate  so it look's like you got a bag of hmt hands then by the sound of it


Benrus. Posted a question just around 25960 mark about fitting one to the RAF special

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Been on a school trip to Kelham island with my daughter today so it seemed fitting to wear the heaviest chunk of steel I've got


Looks good on the mesh. Are the first impressions lasting?

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hope you pick some where secure oh'd had a room all set up for the last one so it was alot more secure then whipping it out on a pub table lol


Its in a decent restaurant in a refurbished old market.

after seeing smeagals collection mines is looking a bit pitiful now!!!









chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

David Church said:


> Looks good on the mesh. Are the first impressions lasting?
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


yeah I love it! feels really solid, only gains about a minute a week which is pretty good. the crown may be too much for some people as it's a little large lol but it doesn't bother me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Benrus. Posted a question just around 25960 mark about fitting one to the RAF special
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


well it's there if he wants it mate  I can whack it in the post to them


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

New strap for an old Vostok...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Its in a decent restaurant in a refurbished old market.
> 
> after seeing smeagals collection mines is looking a bit pitiful now!!!
> 
> ...


All neat and good great bunch of watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

don't you just hate it when you are going thro some of the watches you have not worn in awhile and you think don't no why I ant worn that one then after an hour or so on your wrist you notice the big scratch in the centre of the crystal and that's why I don't wear it lol I will have to get me some polywatch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


>


I love the look of this watch, I'm tempted to give man bush's offering a try, I quite like the look of the sub dial


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> I love the look of this watch, I'm tempted to give man bush's offering a try, I quite like the look of the sub dial


Can't comment on Manbush's quality, but that's a Getat above.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Took my Getat in to the old geezer watchmaker today. Advised (if it stopped working) not to get a 6497 from somewhere else (ie Manbush) as he said he's had instances where they differ slightly and won't fit.
Just said bring it in if it stops and he'd assess it with a view to repair. Seems fair.

Also went into WHS on way home and looked at the Egyptian. Not impressed by it, that bezel is too flat on top, too vertical round the edges, it's like it was made by a hydraulic press; just no definition or character to it, so gave it a miss.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Also went into WHS on way home and looked at the Egyptian. Not impressed by it, that bezel is too flat on top, too vertical round the edges, it's like it was made by a hydraulic press; just no definition or character to it, so gave it a miss.


yeah I thought pluck it and ripped it out the case repaired the dial put it in a decent case but so pizza like I can't get the buggers case back. back on lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Can't comment on Manbush's quality, but that's a Getat above.


yeah, I know it's a Getat. manb ush uses the same movement as this, not sure about the case tho.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This watch tomorrow the swatch


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

have any of you guys had or seen these watches? came across it on amazon and I thought it looked nice


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Quite nice to see one of the Panerai homage makers over on the Panny homage threads. Made me wonder, what's the chances of EM ever paying this thread a visit, all 25 thousand posts of it?
Nah, perish the thought - that might infer they care......


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> have any of you guys had or seen these watches? came across it on amazon and I thought it looked nice
> 
> View attachment 1788178


No seen them before mate but they look alright for under £50


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Quite nice to see one of the Panerai homage makers over on the Panny homage threads. Made me wonder, what's the chances of EM ever paying this thread a visit, all 25 thousand posts of it?
> Nah, perish the thought - that might infer they care......


Is that the gruppo gamma guys? they have there own thread on here, they do some nice pieces, EM should have participated cause i'm pretty
sure the content in the early days of this thread brought them plenty of subscribers.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> No seen them before mate but they look alright for under £50


They good, and I'd say that's a steal for £50, considering most of their range is about £170-300.
I had a B99 flieger chrono from them (it's in my albums) and https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/does-anyone-recognise-watch-maker-681602.html
from 1990-ish, and before I found this thread (and Panny homages) my Getat was going to be an Astroavia - one of these two. I think they were about £140, if you hunted around. Amazing how tastes change, I wouldn't consider them now, as they don't suit me.










Astroavia routinely give a bracelet *and *black leather strap with their watches. Worth noting if you get that with your Amazon model.
This is what one of those looks like on a strap. World of difference.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

You may like to know that that watch is being sold in retailers for 298 euros.
40mm - ALARM - K9L - ASTROAVIA
I'd say that's a damn good deal for fifty squids.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Edit, I just looked up the model - K9L - and I found your amazon ad for £49, so it's definitely the same watch.
€298 watch for £49? Here, bite my arm off, I really don't need it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> They good, and I'd say that's a steal for £50, considering most of their range is about £170-300.
> I had a B99 flieger chrono from them (it's in my albums) and https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/does-anyone-recognise-watch-maker-681602.html
> from 1990-ish, and before I found this thread (and Panny homages) my Getat was going to be an Astroavia - one of these two. I think they were about £140, if you hunted around. Amazing how tastes change, I wouldn't consider them now, as they don't suit me.
> 
> ...


lol just read that thread if you can call it a thread more a page lol he was a bit of a dick was he not lol I think it was fair for £50 I would have grab it to there are some Russians that are not mark as I can't think which one's it's but if you can grab one it's worth more because it does not have the name on the dial it's just thru the quality you can tell and you can get them quite cheap when they come up as they are sometimes not very well describe on the bay and you can snag a bargain but I ant seen one in a while I think you did the same with the b99


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Morning guys. If you want to start your day with a laugh have a look at this thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1142194


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol just read that thread if you can call it a thread more a page lol he was a bit of a dick was he not lol I think it was fair for £50 I would have grab it to there are some Russians that are not mark as I can't think which one's it's but if you can grab one it's worth more because it does not have the name on the dial it's just thru the quality you can tell and you can get them quite cheap when they come up as they are sometimes not very well describe on the bay and you can snag a bargain but I ant seen one in a while I think you did the same with the b99


I noticed one of those 4 button Astralavia pilot watches on EBay a few weeks back and it caught my eye. I hadn't heard of the brand before but I looked them up.

As for the £50 one buy it if you like it, but don't buy it just because it's on sale at whatever price elsewhere, that's the worst way to buy a watch.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> As for the £50 one buy it if you like it, but don't buy it just because it's on sale at whatever price elsewhere, that's the worst way to buy a watch.


I agree there, I bumped into them on amazon and thought the price was good but I'm not buying yet. I think I'm getting impatient waiting for my steiny so no more impulse buys till I have it in my hands lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I noticed one of those 4 button Astralavia pilot watches on EBay a few weeks back and it caught my eye. I hadn't heard of the brand before but I looked them up.
> 
> As for the £50 one buy it if you like it, but don't buy it just because it's on sale at whatever price elsewhere, that's the worst way to buy a watch.


that's not the way I buy them they have to fit my wants not because at some place they are £50 and somewhere else £250 if I don't like the watch I would not care If it was a £5 I would not buy it but in the case of the b99 I would have done the same as chrono and grab it for £50 as it is worth that sort of price to me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well thanks to chrono I'm in a chrono mood so I have gone with this (yes I know not technical a true chrono but close enough for this morning ) have a lovely day guys/girls


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ok, who's getting excited now!!! meeeeeee


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> ok, who's getting excited now!!! meeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 1792242


I'm getting excited and it's not even my watch!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Chico, I've been emailing Rob at Monsterwatches about some bead blasting work. He has confirmed that he'll do that blasting on the case and bracelet for €50 and if I send him the modding parts he will reassemble the watch and pressure test it for €25 on top of that. Not bad eh? How I've just got to try and track down the dial, hands, second hand, and chapter ring that I need for it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning guys. If you want to start your day with a laugh have a look at this thread.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1142194


American readers of that first post must think its utterly bizzare lol..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Chico, I've been emailing Rob at Monsterwatches about some bead blasting work. He has confirmed that he'll do that blasting on the case and bracelet for €50 and if I send him the modding parts he will reassemble the watch and pressure test it for €25 on top of that. Not bad eh? How I've just got to try and track down the dial, hands, second hand, and chapter ring that I need for it.


That's pretty good prices, i would much rather send them to him than away over to the states. don't think you should have any problems finding the parts from either yobokies or dagaz with the range of parts they carry.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> American readers of that first post must think its utterly bizzare lol..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I think they _already _think we're bizarre..... and that's without that first post.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> That's pretty good prices, i would much rather send them to him than away over to the states. don't think you should have any problems finding the parts from either yobokies or dagaz with the range of parts they carry.


It's the chapter ring that I'm having problems with. The rings for the 007 don't fit the Monster and it looks like Dagaz has only got a plain black or white ring in at the moment for the Monster. I want one with digits or something else interesting ideally.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's the chapter ring that I'm having problems with. The rings for the 007 don't fit the Monster and it looks like Dagaz has only got a plain black or white ring in at the moment for the Monster. I want one with digits or something else interesting ideally.


I have a spare orange one if you like? ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I have a spare orange one if you like? ;-)


Thanks for the offer but sadly I don't think it's going to work on the piece that I am putting together.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thanks for the offer but sadly I don't think it's going to work on the piece that I am putting together.


no probs, that looks pretty nice


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thanks for the offer but sadly I don't think it's going to work on the piece that I am putting together.


Harold has these for the monster?

















chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Harold has these for the monster?
> 
> View attachment 1793610
> 
> ...


Where did you find those, on his Flicker page? I'm not sure if he has those in stock because when I messaged him a few weeks back and showed him that picture of the mod he sent me a link back showing me some slightly different ones.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Where did you find those, on his Flicker page? I'm not sure if he has those in stock because when I messaged him a few weeks back and showed him that picture of the mod he sent me a link back showing me some slightly different ones.


On his photobucket page mate.

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Can you share the seller details please sharky. Thanks


here's an update on those watch gaskets, they are very thin! probably half the thickness of the monster one I needed, I guess you get what you pay for lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> here's an update on those watch gaskets, they are very thin! probably half the thickness of the monster one I needed, I guess you get what you pay for lol


These are the ones I was considering sharky, anyone used them please?

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/310785098027?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> These are the ones I was considering sharky, anyone used them please?
> 
> [url]http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/310785098027?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE [/URL]


well they certainly seem thicker than the ones I bought, they were only 0.5mm thick. it's just a shame they are in such big packs! I'd rather pay a couple of quid for 1 gasket that's the right size lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya everyone, sorry I've not posted for a while I've just had a lot on to begin with and then my mate at work has had a motorbike accident and he's in North Staffordshire uni hospital and its miles away from my house so I've been travelling a lot the last few days. 
Anyway I've been catching up with all the posts at my breakfast time whilst at work and I have to say I'm excitedly and patiently waiting for Sharkys Steiny to arrive ! I've also decided to do something I thought I would never do and that is to purchase an unmentionable ! A bloke at work is selling them and as soon as I saw it I wanted one. Seeing as the originals are fetching the £8000-9000 mark on eBay I will never be in the position to buy a real one.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I've also decided to do something I thought I would never do and that is to purchase an unmentionable ! A bloke at work is selling them and as soon as I saw it I wanted one. Seeing as the originals are fetching the £8000-9000 mark on eBay I will never be in the position to buy a real one.


What sort of UM are you getting? I mean, what's it based on?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> What sort of UM are you getting? I mean, what's it based on?


yeah I was wondering that as it's my birthday in a couple of days and the one I was going to go for has been put on hold so would I want one ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> What sort of UM are you getting? I mean, what's it based on?


A sea dweller

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I've got a couple of different straps for my ovm, a I need is the watch now. This is going to be a long few days lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I've got a couple of different straps for my ovm, a I need is the watch now. This is going to be a long few days lol


Hold it the buddy it'll soon be here 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hold it the buddy it'll soon be here
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


hehe, yeah I know. the worst thing as ever is them giving the tracking number! big mistake, that lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> hehe, yeah I know. the worst thing as ever is them giving the tracking number! big mistake, that lol


I know how that one goes mate, when I ordered the '63 and julian sent the tracking number I was checking on average once an hour on my phone, it was agony. It's true what they say though mate "a watched pot never boils" !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> hehe, yeah I know. the worst thing as ever is them giving the tracking number! big mistake, that lol


They should have given you a tracking number from India then you would never know


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Daniel's hand made watches in the Isle of Man, featured on tonight's BBC1 One Show. Only twelve watches per year, at about 180,000 pounds each. All made unique to order. Want to change your three lottery watches now?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

who said they were on Surprise Surprise tonight?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> who said they were on Surprise Surprise tonight?


staurt


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Daniel's hand made watches in the Isle of Man, featured on tonight's BBC1 One Show. Only twelve watches per year, at about 180,000 pounds each. All made unique to order. Want to change your three lottery watches now?


I have seen some of his work on tv thats what I call hand made, does he put made in isle of Man I wonder


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I've got a couple of different straps for my ovm, a I need is the watch now. This is going to be a long few days lol


Nice straps but it would be bracelet all the way for me on a Steinhart Sub.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm contiually tormenting myself and watching Steinhart vids on youtube...gorgeous watches!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nice straps but it would be bracelet all the way for me on a Steinhart Sub.


I know what you mean, but I like to mix it up a bit lol

they will prob end up on something else tho ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> I'm contiually tormenting myself and watching Steinhart vids on youtube...gorgeous watches!


Their pilot watches are awesome, sooo want one!

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-ssc031-pepsi-solar-chrono-1145946.html

I wonder if this guy could be persuaded to ship beyond CONUS.. I'm sure many would consider this for additonal postage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-ssc031-pepsi-solar-chrono-1145946.html
> 
> I wonder if this guy could be persuaded to ship beyond CONUS.. I'm sure many would consider this for additonal postage


 probably not they do if they have been sitting around for a few weeks but I doubt this one will last a day


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Their pilot watches are awesome, sooo want one!
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


Just looked at the Stienhart watches at the top of the wus page put in translate and it was all Greek to me but the watches are great


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> probably not they do if they have been sitting around for a few weeks but I doubt this one will last a day


Thats a great price...be great if you had a relative in the states to post it too..be nice to see someone here get it as I know a few have been wanting one

$100 is how much £50/60.?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Thats a great price...be great if you had a relative in the states to post it too..be nice to see someone here get it as I know a few have been wanting one
> 
> $100 is how much £50/60.?


well in £62.22 you could always p.m the bloke and ask them


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Just looked at the Stienhart watches at the top of the wus page put in translate and it was all Greek to me but the watches are great


If you go to the steinhart home page and click the wee union jack it gives you the english version of the site

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> If you go to the steinhart home page and click the wee union jack it gives you the english version of the site
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


 only the top part came up in engiish was doing it tongue in cheek ime afraid because it was in Greek


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> probably not they do if they have been sitting around for a few weeks but I doubt this one will last a day


A lot of members in the states have no interest in shipping worldwide and many specify that they won't even post to Canada which is just next door! They say things like it's too much hassle to find time to get to the Post Office and fill out the numerous forms or that they prefer to deal with just the States on case anything goes wrong it's easier to sort out. And in some ways they have a point, there are thousands of forum users in the States and if you have an item to sell you have a massive available domestic market. An item like that Solar will have had the seller inundated with domestic buyers within minutes.

Now I'm lucky because I've been around here for a bit and I've got some forum buddies that will help me out with shipping from sources that state 'CONUS' only. I've had a couple of watches sent to me from the US but you've always got the very real possibly of being hit with customs charges that bump the price up even when the package is marked as a gift.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well in £62.22 you could always p.m the bloke and ask them


£62.22 for that and then add £10-15 postage, and then a possible customs charge of say £15, and that's still £20 more than I paid for my Solar on a bracelet from EBay UK. What looks like a deal from the States isn't always quite as good as it first seems when you sit down and work it out.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to wear my g10 tomorrow heading up to read my book have a nice night


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> £62.22 for that and then add £10-15 postage, and then a possible customs charge of say £15, and that's still £20 more than I paid for my Solar on a bracelet from EBay UK. What looks like a deal from the States isn't always quite as good as it first seems when you sit down and work it out.


personally I don't like going out of the uk for my buys I got one from America awhile ago and am still waiting so if I have a choice uk first


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Check out this new one from the guys that sell the Rodina, this is one hell of a good looking Nomos homage and inexpensive as well.

http://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Sea-Gull-automatic-wrist-watch-ST17-Bauhaus-edition_p_221.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol.

http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/n...rist-rolex-vagina-officials-article-1.1983589


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Check out this new one from the guys that sell the Rodina, this is one hell of a good looking Nomos homage and inexpensive as well.
> 
> Classic Sea-Gull automatic wrist watch ST17 Bauhaus edition


Nice but c'mon 38mm, whats all that about!! lol

However i did find this 44mm beauty









just look at that second hand & the raised numerals, absolutely beautiful.

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol.
> 
> Woman steals, conceals New York City tourist's $25K Rolex inside her vagina: law officials - NY Daily News


Luckily, she couldn't take his iPhone. Or his iPad. Or his laptop, for that matter.
Wonder if he actually wants his Rolex back now?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Luckily, she couldn't take his iPhone. Or his iPad. Or his laptop, for that matter.
> Wonder if he actually wants his Rolex back now?


Deep sea dive dweller 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. 007 day today


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, I just thought I'd try out this new leather that's not really leather but is sold as leather but really feels like pvc strap on my eco drive


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing my g10 watch


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Heading out to work I may be some time


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all









Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I got this one the other day bought as a blurry pic thought seller was trying to hide condition but on trying to take a pic myself very tricky to do with this one anyway was spares or repair so I thought it was a mech with a busted spring but I liked the dial it's a red star 50th anniversary of ww2. as it's a caba or better know as a slava I thought why not for the right price. so when I open it up I was expecting to see a cabe/slave movement but it was a quartz lol so it had a gr921 battery turns out that a 371 so it's working  but I'm just wondering was it always quartz or did someone like the dial like I did and saved it from a non working mech and decide to go quartz with it ?  and also whether to keep or release it as I have all mech Russian watches so far or to start colleting these as well ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## snailpace85 (May 20, 2014)

What do you think of the Egyptian? A bit large I think but have enjoyed wearing it. Looking forward to the Brazilian Army watch and then I suspect I'll cancel my subscription. That'll bring my total number of watches to 23 which is enough for now! Have a good day everyone.

Scott


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

snailpace85 said:


> What do you think of the Egyptian? A bit large I think but have enjoyed wearing it. Looking forward to the Brazilian Army watch and then I suspect I'll cancel my subscription. That'll bring my total number of watches to 23 which is enough for now! Have a good day everyone.
> 
> Scott


Although it didn't look that good in the shop, it does look good on the wrist.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

snailpace85 said:


> View attachment 1802226
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Egyptian? A bit large I think but have enjoyed wearing it. Looking forward to the Brazilian Army watch and then I suspect I'll cancel my subscription. That'll bring my total number of watches to 23 which is enough for now! Have a good day everyone.
> ...


I agree with chrono. I thought it looked horrible but on your wrist it looks great!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

If my ebay auctions make enough, I might finally be in the market for a Seiko solar chronograph. Question is, who has the best deal, and which colour? I am think red and blue, blue and black, yellow and black in order of preference.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> If my ebay auctions make enough, I might finally be in the market for a Seiko solar chronograph. Question is, who has the best deal, and which colour? I am think red and blue, blue and black, yellow and black in order of preference.


There is also the black with red accents, I think the blue & black is the nicest though! but i could be biased!! lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If my ebay auctions make enough, I might finally be in the market for a Seiko solar chronograph. Question is, who has the best deal, and which colour? I am think red and blue, blue and black, yellow and black in order of preference.


It'd be red and blue for me mike but then I am a sucker for a pepsi bezel 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Red and black looks good but I am tempted most of all by the blue dial on the pepsi bezel one...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If my ebay auctions make enough, I might finally be in the market for a Seiko solar chronograph. Question is, who has the best deal, and which colour? I am think red and blue, blue and black, yellow and black in order of preference.


it's gotta be red and blue - slightly biased lol



chicolabronse said:


> There is also the black with red accents, I think the blue & black is the nicest though! but i could be biased!! lol


nahh, red n blue is best lol



The WatchSmeller said:


> It'd be red and blue for me mike but then I am a sucker for a pepsi bezel


I think you may be right there! ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

No matter what one you get you'll be over the moon with it

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No matter what one you get you'll be over the moon with it
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


to be honest I'd love to have the full set lol they are all good looking


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wearing my g10 watch


That was a sweet deal smeagal, and well fettled.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Cooper SBS today, after being inspired by smeagal I'm going to change to my G10 later for work









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Red and black looks good but I am tempted most of all by the blue dial on the pepsi bezel one...


You know my preference mike but the whole range is great. .?

I got mine from NZWATCHES. .possitve experience and rapid shipping..little more expensive than creation tho.










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well my Steiny landed at Stansted this morning! it's still there now, was hoping for Friday del but looks like it's gonna be monday as planned


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Smeller, by the powers of deduction and ESP, I am able to know the name of your doggie......


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Smeller, by the powers of deduction and ESP, I am able to know the name of your doggie......


No not odie, close though its Mojo. He's a lot more numb than odie though and he has a shoe fetish

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Smeller, by the powers of deduction and ESP, I am able to know the name of your doggie......


I like the Cooper have been looking at it very nice


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like the Cooper have been looking at it very nice


I can highly recommend it mate especially if you like the CWC diver but aren't willing to hand over the thick end of £400 to silvermans then this has the look I was after but not the price tag.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What do you think, could this work or just go for plain black?









+


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What do you think, could this work or just go for plain black?
> 
> View attachment 1806434
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd go with the bond mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What do you think, could this work or just go for plain black?
> 
> View attachment 1806434


I like the leather


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Leather is good but I like the idea of something waterproof for this one. Plus a nato or zulu really plays up the military vibe it's got going on.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Leather is good but I like the idea of something waterproof for this one. Plus a nato or zulu really plays up the military vibe it's got going on.


 Cant go wrong with bond


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Leather is good but I like the idea of something waterproof for this one. Plus a nato or zulu really plays up the military vibe it's got going on.


My mistake, I thought leather was one of your options lol, the bond does look good, it looks identical to the one I got recently


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> My mistake, I thought leather was one of your options lol, the bond does look good, it looks identical to the one I got recently


That strap looks good, what have you got it on, a Seiko or Orient pilot?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That strap looks good, what have you got it on, a Seiko or Orient pilot?


Neither, it's the eco drive. I need a nickname for it, Stealth maybe lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Giving this a shot tomorrow


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time as usual new book tonight starting Tom Clanceys Op Centre1-8


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Book reading time as usual new book tonight starting Tom Clanceys Op Centre1-8


I never got into his Op Center stuff but I loved his earlier work, especially the Jack Ryan books.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Quandary. I'm signed up to the latest Seagull 1963 homage from HKed, which means I need to pay about 100 quid for the balance before Christmas, which is safely squirreled away. However, I really want to get a Precista PRS-82, which I think I have enough for, if I slightly economise on family presents. I'm worried if I wait until next year the PRS-82 will go out of stock.

Argh, decisions, will anyone really suffer if they get a slightly cheaper but still as nice pressie? Will I be terminally upset if the PRS-82 goes out of stock again?

Damn this thread for getting me so interested in nice watches....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Giving this a shot tomorrow


How do the Infantry compare to Soki for quality smeagal?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I never got into his Op Center stuff but I loved his earlier work, especially the Jack Ryan books.


Read all the jack Ryan books just trying something fresh


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> How do the Infantry compare to Soki for quality smeagal?


This one is quartz at least it is accurate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Off to work now hear from you later


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Quandary. I'm signed up to the latest Seagull 1963 homage from HKed, which means I need to pay about 100 quid for the balance before Christmas, which is safely squirreled away. However, I really want to get a Precista PRS-82, which I think I have enough for, if I slightly economise on family presents. I'm worried if I wait until next year the PRS-82 will go out of stock.
> 
> Argh, decisions, will anyone really suffer if they get a slightly cheaper but still as nice pressie? Will I be terminally upset if the PRS-82 goes out of stock again?
> 
> Damn this thread for getting me so interested in nice watches....


I'd get the watch and as for the pressies. .its the thought that counts haha!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

hand brake caliper screwed on my car..could have got my steiny 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> hand brake caliper screwed on my car..could have got my steiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nahh, you don't need a hand brake! just leave it in gear when parked lol


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> hand brake caliper screwed on my car..could have got my steiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just walk everywhere and spend your petrol money on watches


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> hand brake caliper screwed on my car..could have got my steiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show me the money


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Get the Precista while you still can. If need be pull out of the Seagull and wait for a used to invariably turn up on the sales forum after a couple of weeks.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Wise words pep and shaggy, I knew I could count on fellow watch nuts for sound advice. Unfortunately Timefactors only accepts online orders on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays.....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Get the Precista while you still can. If need be pull out of the Seagull and wait for a used to invariably turn up on the sales forum after a couple of weeks.


I hadn't thought of that, some on the wait list would pick it up.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Every time I put this on I can it hear a voice in my head saying 'this could be a solar Chrono'...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Every time I put this on I can it hear a voice in my head saying 'this could be a solar Chrono'...


But that watch is nice and unique in this thread. Everyone and their Uncle Bob has got a solar over here!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I spy with my beady eye something beginning with F!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

It's here!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Here it is! And it's a beauty!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats mate, it's stunning looking, loved the shot of the fedex van, brilliant!! :-!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice mate.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Congrats mate, it's stunning looking, loved the shot of the fedex van, brilliant!! :-!
> 
> chico


you know once I saw the tracking said it was in sheffield I've been sat looking through the window all morning lol, I go upstairs to put some clothes away and my daughter says who's that knock knock knocking on the door!
I run to the window and he's going next door to see if they will sign for the parcel lol, phew that was close, I nearly missed it lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Every time I put this on I can it hear a voice in my head saying 'this could be a solar Chrono'...


That is a very fine watch, and whilst the solar is a fine watch in its own right, they each have their own appeal. I'm wearing its cousin today.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here it is! And it's a beauty!


Lovely timepiece, great vintage lume.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> It's here!


Gosh that is beautiful!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here it is! And it's a beauty!


Delighted for you sharky..is a beauty. .enjoy it..can you feel the difference with the step up?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Sharky, I love the German 'Fischer'!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Sharky, I love the German 'Fischer'!


yeah, it's a bit weird that as all the emails etc had it spelt the right way lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here it is! And it's a beauty!


First dibs!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey I called dibs before he even ordered it ;-)

Just trying to work out a very nice deal with a seller in the USA, will be very chuffed if I can pull it off...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Delighted for you sharky..is a beauty. .enjoy it..can you feel the difference with the step up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Cheers, it's beautiful! you can certainly feel the difference. it feels so solid with a nice weight and a great finish!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Cheers, it's beautiful! you can certainly feel the difference. it feels so solid with a nice weight and a great finish!


You need to update your signature, mate, still showing as incoming. Then you'll need to buy something


----------



## Benrus (Oct 19, 2014)

I had a go at putting a sweep second hand on my 1950's RAF multi function watch from Military Watch Magazine. I got a cheep replacement watch with a suitable second hand from the "Bay" and it easy to remove it with handlifters. Then came the hard part, putting it on other watch.
First I tried to fit it into its little hole but it just wouldn't go on.
Then the minute hand flew off and I had to put that back on carefully.
Then I tried to put the second hand on again but no, it was not having it.
Tried harder and the minute hand popped of again and I had to put that back on.
Tried again and the second hand jumped out of tweezers and flew on to the floor, but the minute had did not come off.
Many more tries later I stopped for a break and I noticed that most of the lume on minute hand was now gone and the little hand on the date had come off and was missing!
At this point I realised that I did not like the watch anyway, stoppedwork, and had a nice cup of tea.
I won't be doing that again.
David D.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Benrus said:


> I had a go at putting a sweep second hand on my 1950's RAF multi function watch from Military Watch Magazine. I got a cheep replacement watch with a suitable second hand from the "Bay" and it easy to remove it with handlifters. Then came the hard part, putting it on other watch.
> First I tried to fit it into its little hole but it just wouldn't go on.
> Then the minute hand flew off and I had to put that back on carefully.
> Then I tried to put the second hand on again but no, it was not having it.
> ...


You have done exactly what caused my first attempt at a hand change to become my last.

I managed to snap off the pinion for the second hand, so now I have a watch without seconds in the style of that watch...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You have done exactly what caused my first attempt at a hand change to become my last.
> 
> I managed to snap off the pinion for the second hand, so now I have a watch without seconds in the style of that watch...


I did the same with a homage watch, snapped the pinion off so had to glue the hand in place then sold it as faulty lol . my eyes don't focus any more so hands are a no no for me :-(


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Here it is! And it's a beauty!


That's absolutely gorgeous Sharky, enjoy the hell out of it mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I had to try the other straps on it, what do you think?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I had to try the other straps on it, what do you think?


Defo the leather zulu mate, colour goes perfect with the markers on the dial

chico


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo the leather zulu mate, colour goes perfect with the markers on the dial
> 
> chico


yeah, that's what I thought. only thing is it's one of those genuine leather that feels like pvc leather type things. I may have to look round for a proper leather one


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

So.....

I just bought a second hand watch, with a couple of scratches on the bezel.

A Quartz!

This.....










...now waiting for it come from the US of A...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo the leather zulu mate, colour goes perfect with the markers on the dial
> 
> chico


 I like the Jimmy Bond nice watch sharkey


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Right boys and girls, get bidding on my ebay auctions. I have a TAG To pay for...!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Defo the leather zulu mate, colour goes perfect with the markers on the dial
> 
> chico


I concur, definitely the leather Zulu

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Sharky, how about this strap for the Steiny mate ?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191380848850

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hey Sharky, how about this strap for the Steiny mate ?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191380848850


ooh, I like that! bit expensive for a strap tho lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ooh, I like that! bit expensive for a strap tho lol


Yeah its expensive but it's antique quality sure does go with the antique look of he lume, go on treat yourself lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah its expensive but it's antique quality sure does go with the antique look of he lume, go on treat yourself lol !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


the thing is it's starting at £30, there's no guarantee it'll finish at that lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> the thing is it's starting at £30, there's no guarantee it'll finish at that lol


 hope your putting your watches back an hour on saturday night or sunday morning


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> the thing is it's starting at £30, there's no guarantee it'll finish at that lol


I know what you mean mate. Do what I do and do a last 30 second snipe !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> the thing is it's starting at £30, there's no guarantee it'll finish at that lol


Your in the big leagues now bud. .can't be buying the cheapo straps anymore 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Your in the big leagues nit bud. .can't be buying the cheapo straps anymore
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Amen brother 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Your in the big leagues nit bud. .can't be buying the cheapo straps anymore
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


This is the way I see it, a good watch needs a good strap the same way a nice suit needs a great pair of shoes to go with it to really make it sing.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This is the way I see it, a good watch needs a good strap the same way a nice suit needs a great pair of shoes to go with it to really make it sing.


+1

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This is the way I see it, a good watch needs a good strap the same way a nice suit needs a great pair of shoes to go with it to really make it sing.


oh don't tell me I've got to buy a suit as well lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Check out this lume!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Check out this lume!


Wow ! Now THATS quality lume!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone heard from ITMW today? It's not like him to be so quiet.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Nope


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anyone heard from ITMW today? It's not like him to be so quiet.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Maybe he's hibernating like a bear until EM come out with a good watch again.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

If you guys are a bit bored you might have a bit of fun with this thread I've started.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/answer-question-question-1153338.html#post9052850


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If you guys are a bit bored you might have a bit of fun with this thread I've started.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/answer-question-question-1153338.html#post9052850


The thread has lost its way already!!!..oh my..I was so wanting a reply to my question lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> The thread has lost its way already!!!..oh my..I was so wanting a reply to my question lol


I know people are just coming out with random questions now.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

That's why I did not take part my watch for tomorrow


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hey Sharky, how about this strap for the Steiny mate ?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191380848850
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


If that goes too high you could try this mate, £28

http://www.steveostraps.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IMG_3051.jpg


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I know people are just coming out with random questions now.


Was a good idea all the same..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Was a good idea all the same..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


This is the thing, I get bored of all those mind numbing threads like "What watch do I need to complete my collection", "which of these two watches that look practically the same should I get", "Does this watch look too big on my wrist", you know the threads I mean. Sometimes you've got to just talk about biscuits, or have fun forum game threads or anything just to break up that monotony.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This is the thing, I get bored of all those mind numbing threads like "What watch do I need to complete my collection", "which of these two watches that look practically the same should I get", "Does this watch look too big on my wrist", you know the threads I mean. Sometimes you've got to just talk about biscuits, or have fun forum game threads or anything just to break up that monotony.


The absolute worst is..'what should I wear on vacation' there's currently one up with a poll..!!!

To be fair I do enjoy the ones where everyone goes nuts. .get a giggle out of them. .you can almost guess what certain members are going to say lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You know the threads that I really think are stupid, the "Can I wear this watch with a suit" threads. As if anybody cares or even notices the centimetre of watch poking out from under your sleeve! Does this strap go with these shoes? Who gives a s--t!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

On the bay and put in a watch list depending what i spend on Sunday I could get one or two, dont eat, dont smoke, dont drink, cant do that well e cigs still and soft drinks only


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> On the bay and put in a watch list depending what i spend on Sunday I could get one or two, dont eat, dont smoke, dont drink, cant do that well e cigs still and soft drinks only


Well i'm screwed for sunday mate, no food and just water!! gutted

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Well i'm screwed for sunday mate, no food and just water!! gutted
> 
> chico


 Looks like fresh Scottish food some of it a we bit overpriced but thats the place


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Bath and book reading time working early tomorrow extra hour on Sunday will most likely get woken up by that darn Smeagal as his internal clock wont change


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Looks like fresh Scottish food some of it a we bit overpriced but thats the place


Menu looks good and only a 10 spot for 2 courses

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Menu looks good and only a 10 spot for 2 courses
> 
> chico


I was looking at the steak £27 not for me


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> I was looking at the steak £27 not for me


Bloody hell! That must be the Rolex of steaks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GSAR arrived tonight with rubber, Zulu and US bracelet. First Tritium tube watch for me.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning all, just been on ebay and picked up a box for my new bargain TAG heuer Aquaracer, missus and daughter off shopping and I am going to see what in my collection has now become eligible for ebay in light of this development in my ŵatch collecting.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> GSAR arrived tonight with rubber, Zulu and US bracelet. First Tritium tube watch for me.


Sadly I'm thinking this has been posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Gone for the newly strapped Vostok again.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Where is ITMW ? There's no way he'd go two days without posting


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Where is ITMW ? There's no way he'd go two days without posting
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


it is a little worrying, it's not like him to be so invisible, has he posted anywhere else?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it is a little worrying, it's not like him to be so invisible, has he posted anywhere else?


Can you check for me mate I'm in bed on tapatalk

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Can you check for me mate I'm in bed on tapatalk
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I've just had a look, it says his last post was 2 days ago! it doesn't give a time but it was prob Thurs night!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes he is usually First inthe mornings at mcds at the moment third coffee 🍵 so far today.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just had a look, it says his last post was 2 days ago! it doesn't give a time but it was prob Thurs night!


Getting a bit worried now tbh, hope the lads ok. We talk regularly through PM's and I feel like I really know the lad, he comes across as the salt of the earth.

ITMW if your lurking and reading this mate send me a PM and let me know your ok mate.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Checked my PMs, nothing since 23/10. You okay. ITMW?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Checked my PMs, nothing since 23/10. You okay. ITMW?


According to his profile his last activity was 13 hrs ago


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> According to his profile his last activity was 13 hrs ago


He might be taking a break from shaggys onslaught 

He has gone quiet in the past..I'm sure he'll be back soon..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Can you tell where I am? ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Can you tell where I am? ;-)


Burger king? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Can you tell where I am? ;-)


Wimpy ?!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Can you tell where I am? ;-)


On cloud nine?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Can you tell where I am? ;-)


The Ritz?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Actually I'm in 2 minds about this strap lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Actually I'm in 2 minds about this strap lol


Is it me or do the stienys look better on the braclet. ?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Classic style divers like that always do.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Classic style divers like that always do.


Which model would you go for shaggy..I like the ocean one or the ocean one vintage..then I look at sharks OVM..?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Which model would you go for shaggy..I like the ocean one or the ocean one vintage..then I look at sharks OVM..?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'm gonni get the chance to try on the ocean 1 at tomorrows GTG so it will be good to see what the 42mm size will be like or if the ocean 44 would be a better fit. my favs from the diver range are the ovm & the pepsi gmt

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Which model would you go for shaggy..I like the ocean one or the ocean one vintage..then I look at sharks OVM..?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That's a tough choice. I'd have said the Vintage Mil but now Sharkey has one. I like the Pepsi or Coke 42 GMT's. Not that I really have any need for a GMT function but those bezels are very cool.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

+1 for keeping divers on bracelets. I have dabbled with nylon, leather and rubber and always end up going back to metal.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think that big heavy chunky divers can look awesome on rubber straps (especially Isofrane ones) but sub style divers work best on their bracelets. I think it helps to give them a dressy side.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think that big heavy chunky divers can look awesome on rubber straps (especially Isofrane ones) but sub style divers work best on their bracelets. I think it helps to give them a dressy side.


You can't argue with that ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> You can't argue with that ;-)


That's the look sharky..awesone bracelet

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I still think that OVM can pull off a nice tan or brown bund strap or leather nato because that would go really well with the vintage aesthetic and the colour of the hands and markers.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> You can't argue with that ;-)


Keep on posting photos like that, I can't get enough!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Keep on posting photos like that, I can't get enough!


Did I see right..you're getting a tag Mike

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did I see right..you're getting a tag Mike
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yep, a 300m Aquaracer Quartz blue dial two tone. Got it for less than the price of the OVM I was coveting but now can't buy cos Sharky has one ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yep, a 300m Aquaracer Quartz blue dial two tone. Got it for less than the price of the OVM I was coveting but now can't buy cos Sharky has one ;-)


Nice one mate..I thought you were going after a solar? Tag even better. .do you have a pic?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No sign of ITMY yet could not get on this damn computer google chrome played up on me


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I still think that OVM can pull off a nice tan or brown bund strap or leather nato because that would go really well with the vintage aesthetic and the colour of the hands and markers.


how about something like this?









or this


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yep, a 300m Aquaracer Quartz blue dial two tone. Got it for less than the price of the OVM I was coveting but now can't buy cos Sharky has one ;-)


why can't you have one? it's not like we are likely to turn up to the same event wearing the same watch is it? lol ;-)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> why can't you have one? it's not like we are likely to turn up to the same event wearing the same watch is it? lol ;-)


Or we could all turn up wearing the same watch. It could be like a secret recognition signal or something


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nice one mate..I thought you were going after a solar? Tag even better. .do you have a pic?


Yeah I posted it yesterday. Not got it yet but this is the actual watch.



















My auctions in ebay are going better than expected and while shopping around for Solars I saw this for less than $500 and impulse bought it...



sharkyfisher said:


> why can't you have one? it's not like we are likely to turn up to the same event wearing the same watch is it? lol ;-)


I dunno, mate, you know how the novelty wears off when someone else gets it. I still plan to get one eventually, and a Seiko solar, but I couldn't turn down a TAG for £300, could I? ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah I posted it yesterday. Not got it yet but this is the actual watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, if I'd known you were after a Tag for that kind of price I'd have sold my one to you for even less than that. I got it just the other week and it's in mint condition but that 38mm size is just to small for me so I'm going to flip it. Beautiful watch though and very well finished.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Haha. I like the two tone look, and for something I will hardly ever wear a Quartz is more convenient. Yours looks nice!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Haha. I like the two tone look, and for something I will hardly ever wear a Quartz is more convenient. Yours looks nice!


Thanks. It's such a nice watch but unfortunately it's about 4 mm to small which doesn't sound like a lot but makes a big difference in the wrist.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Both that's tags are nice!

Shaggy you don't have a large wrist?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thanks. It's such a nice watch but unfortunately it's about 4 mm to small which doesn't sound like a lot but makes a big difference in the wrist.


How big is your wrist? 9" lol 😜


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Thanks. It's such a nice watch but unfortunately it's about 4 mm to small which doesn't sound like a lot but makes a big difference in the wrist.


I prefer 39-40 mm, gone right off bigger watches coz I keep knocking them into things!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think it's even about wrist size, I just prefer a watch in the 42-44 range. You get a nice big dial, something substantial on the wrist and it feels nice and well, manly. I've just checked and my wrist is a little under 7" and I'd say that something like the Solar or Monster is an example of the size that I like. A 38mm watch just feels small and it's indicative that these days most manufacturers seem to class 42-44 as the the standard size for their sports watches.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't hung up on the size of watches..Some bigger ones probably look hideous on my 7 inch wrist but I like them 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I don't hung up on the size of watches..Some bigger ones probably look hideous on my 7 inch wrist but I like them
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I like big, anything up to 2"/50mm, can't be doing with anything under 38mm tho, they just look like kiddies watches on me lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone tried contacting Itmy?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Anyone tried contacting Itmy?


Yeah I tried Pm'ing him twice, once last night before work and once this morning when I first woke up but nothing. It's just not like him mate. It seems sometimes like his whole life is watches and this thread, he lives and breathes it more than any other two of us put together and I'm not trying to sound melodramatic or anything but I'm starting to get a bit worried. He always answers my PM's and he never mentioned that he was going away for a few days or anything.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yeah I tried Pm'ing him twice, once last night before work and once this morning when I first woke up but nothing. It's just not like him mate. It seems sometimes like his whole life is watches and this thread, he lives and breathes it more than any other two of us put together and I'm not trying to sound melodramatic or anything but I'm starting to get a bit worried. He always answers my PM's and he never mentioned that he was going away for a few days or anything.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


He went off for a few days before. .had an issue with his Internet. ?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He went off for a few days before. .had an issue with his Internet. ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I hope that's all it is mate coz I've had enough bad news in the last 6 days to last me a f****** lifetime. 
Right the phone needs charging so I'm AFK for a while guys.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone have another way of getting in touch with him, other than on here?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I have his home address? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have his home address?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


is he on facebook?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> is he on facebook?


No I don't think so..maybe we overreacting. .he might just be on a hiatus or has got hold of a hot red head 😁

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I could imagine that if he say had a problem with his home Internet connection he might not have any other way of getting online. I know he's said that he doesn't have a smart phone. It's probably just that.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Hope he gets back soon


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I could imagine that if he say had a problem with his home Internet connection he might not have any other way of getting online. I know he's said that he doesn't have a smart phone. It's probably just that.


Hope your right dude, after all my dealings with ITMW what with ordering him stuff from ebay and being in constant contact with him over the last 6 months or so I can't help but feel for the guy, he's the type of person who'd help anyone of us with anything at the drop of a hat a real salt of the earth type of guy.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have his home address?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Me too lad and if he doesn't answer in the next couple of days I'm going to bloody write to him

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Me too lad and if he doesn't answer in the next couple of days I'm going to bloody write to him
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Would it be possible to get his home phone number with his address. .do they even do directories anymore?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Would it be possible to get his home phone number with his address. .do they even do directories anymore?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I'm not sure the be honest mate but if we don't hear from him by Monday then I'm going to explore every avenue.

Edit: Does anyone have his phone number and is willing to PM me with it ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm not sure the be honest mate but if we don't hear from him by Monday then I'm going to explore every avenue.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Don't be worried mate. Probably something at home or an Internet issue ?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Don't be worried mate. Probably something at home or an Internet issue
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Hope you right pep coz he's definitely the best of us

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

He will most likely be back on soon wearing the GMT to the Arisaig tomorrow


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hope you right pep coz he's definitely the best of us
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 I would have said the worse of us  I think we all put a great deal in to this thread even shaggy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would have said the worse of us  I think we all put a great deal in to this thread even shaggy


eyup mate, good to see you back!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I would have said the worse of us  I think we all put a great deal in to this thread even shaggy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I would have said the worse of us  I think we all put a great deal in to this thread even shaggy


You got hold of a red head? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> eyup mate, good to see you back!


yeah I had a few things I had to deal with you know how it is sometimes something got to give and it was this


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I had a few things I had to deal with you know how it is sometimes something got to give and it was this


Did the spring bar see the lug holes?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You got hold of a red head?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


what with my luck it would be chris evens


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what with my luck it would be chris evens


Thank feck it's Saturday so. ..lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I had a few things I had to deal with you know how it is sometimes something got to give and it was this


Waheeeeeyyyyyy ! Hiya my mate  right that sorted I'm off to bed coz I've had half a £10 bottle of ASDA vodka ! 
P.S. Glad your back mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so the watch I was going to have for my birthday fell thro and I have keep coming back to this one should I or should I not ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so the watch I was going to have for my birthday fell thro and I have keep coming back to this one should I or should I not ?


Not my cup of tea mate but each to his own I say 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I was going to post this earlier but couldn't because we all thought itmy was dead

What about this jump hour!!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I was going to post this earlier but couldn't because we all thought itmy was dead
> 
> What about this jump hour!!
> 
> ...


one sold on here a couple of years back for $89 I think it was I still have not made my mind up yet if I like or dislike yet I have seen some nice ones then I saw this and now I'm not sure


----------



## watchninja (Oct 25, 2014)

delete


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

watchninja said:


> was that the one we were covertly talking about?? Looked at that in argos loads of times, my mates got the black version, it's a really nice watch mate.
> 
> chico


no that was the parnis . I ant seen the black one just this one and argos has the best price going at the minute 

why the name change ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

New you would be back book reading time for me night all


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so the watch I was going to have for my birthday fell thro and I have keep coming back to this one should I or should I not ?


I bought that exact same model as a present for my father in law a couple of years ago. It's not a bad watch if you like that Breitling Navitimer/Montbrillant style. The chrono seconds are on the small sub dial which probably isn't as good as having them centrally (which my other Rotary Navitimer homage had). The slide rule bezel doesn't seem quite as nice and 'technical' as on a Nighthawk for example. But if you can get that watch cheap and you like the look of it then go for it by all means.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> one sold on here a couple of years back for $89 I think it was I still have not made my mind up yet if I like or dislike yet I have seen some nice ones then I saw this and now I'm not sure












Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so the watch I was going to have for my birthday fell thro and I have keep coming back to this one should I or should I not ?


was that the one we were covertly talking about?? looked at that in argos loads of times, my mates got the black version, it's a really nice watch mate.

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> was that the one we were covertly talking about?? looked at that in argos loads of times, my mates got the black version, it's a really nice watch mate.
> 
> chico


is watchninja you mate or have you a stalker ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is watchninja you mate or have you a stalker ?


Chicos alias 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> is watchninja you mate or have you a stalker ?


If im getting stalked i hope she's good looking!!

chico


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505


LOL ! This thread comes back to all things bond'esque so much that sometimes I think we should get royalties from Ian flemmings estate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have had the black face one for four years and its still a good watch have the windows open in the bedroom and the wind is blowing like hell in for a stormy night


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Chicos alias
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 not bad idea having a second name as long as people know who it is I have thought if I could not log in an had to set up again as a newbie would be easier if everyone know who it was I might have an alter ego call panda kick arse haha


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL ! This thread comes back to all things bond'esque so much that sometimes I think we should get royalties from Ian flemmings estate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'll take an Aston & a Seamaster please!!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> LOL ! This thread comes back to all things bond'esque so much that sometimes I think we should get royalties from Ian flemmings estate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !












Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

That's it I'm definitely going to bed the rooms going round and round coz I'm  faced !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

How about another pic of my new watch? Go on then ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about another pic of my new watch? Go on then ;-)


Back on the bracelet i see!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I have had the black face one for four years and its still a good watch have the windows open in the bedroom and the wind is blowing like hell in for a stormy night


I will have to have a look out for it  the white dial is £89.99 and I could pick one up in the morning I go for it .. and remember to put the clocks back an hour tonite guys


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

What you all wearing now..










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I will have to have a look out for it  the white dial is £89.99 and I could pick one up in the morning I go for it .. and remember to put the clocks back an hour tonite guys


Got mines set and synchronised for the GTG tomorrow!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about another pic of my new watch? Go on then ;-)


just been back reading the comments and just got to your dam fine ass watch yep I could see one of those wrap around me haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Got mines set and synchronised for the GTG tomorrow!!
> 
> chico


Will be great Craic 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1826458
> 
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


it's an hour fast


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Back on the bracelet i see!!
> 
> chico


yeah, I think it'll stay there until the time I get a really good leather maybe


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> it's an hour fast


HA so it is, forgot to put that one back!!

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> HA so it is, forgot to put that one back!!
> 
> chico


done the one i'm wearing I will do the others when I can be arsed


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> done the one i'm wearing I will do the others when I can be arsed


I set them all to the atomic clock at 10pm so they look good for tomorrow but it will be interesting to see how accurate the are 24hrs later

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I set them all to the atomic clock at 10pm so they look good for tomorrow but it will be interesting to see how accurate the are 24hrs later
> 
> chico


yeah I'm debating whether to go to the clock and watch show at the motorbike museum tomorrow


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I'm debating whether to go to the clock and watch show at the motorbike museum tomorrow


Sounds like a plan mate!!

chico


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505


Funny you should post that. Jaws died a few weeks back, Baron Samedi died last week. Geoffrey Holder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Funny you should post that. Jaws died a few weeks back, Baron Samedi died last week. Geoffrey Holder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


They'd be my 2 fave bond baddies..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> They'd be my 2 fave bond baddies..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 I always like oddjob the man wore a bowler hat I say a bowler hat you can't get any more stylist then that


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I always like oddjob the man wore a bowler hat I say a bowler hat you can't get any more stylist then that


I wuz gonna say don't say that, cos I'll be reading HIS obit next week. Then I just found he died thirty-something years ago. Phew!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I wuz gonna say don't say that, cos I'll be reading HIS obit next week. Then I just found he died thirty-something years ago. Phew!


lol he was a pro wrestler

Oddjob played by Harold Sakata
Born in Holualoa, Hawaii, USA on 1st July 1920
Died 29th July 1982
Starred In Goldfinger (1964)

and he never once spoke in the whole of the goldfinger movie


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so the watch I was going to have for my birthday fell thro and I have keep coming back to this one should I or should I not ?


I quite like it, but I think it is expensive. Not a lot else in that price range you could get tomorrow though.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I quite like it, but I think it is expensive. Not a lot else in that price range you could get tomorrow though.


Well my birthday was friday so I missed it anyway so I might bookmark it and see if argos does anything with it for the sales but argos one is the cheapest I had seen and you have it the same day


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

oh dear oh dear, someone's trying to pull a fast one again lol

Italian Navy 50s type:QuartzAM Lumi-Nor:Leather strap:G&apos;teed:Taucheruhr:Herren | eBay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh dear oh dear, someone's trying to pull a fast one again lol
> 
> Italian Navy 50s type:QuartzAM Lumi-Nor:Leather strap:G&apos;teed:Taucheruhr:Herren | eBay


Hack crown lmao!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh dear oh dear, someone's trying to pull a fast one again lol
> 
> Italian Navy 50s type:QuartzAM Lumi-Nor:Leather strap:G&apos;teed:Taucheruhr:Herren | eBay


Lol have you notice it's always the pizza


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Hack crown lmao!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


sweep second hand lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> sweep second hand lol


Mirror polished case..oh my lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad to see we are all alive and well, although some of us might not be so well after drinking bottles of vodka last night lol.

The kids only had me up at 7am this morning so almost a lie in lol.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh dear oh dear, someone's trying to pull a fast one again lol
> 
> Italian Navy 50s type:QuartzAM Lumi-Nor:Leather strap:G&apos;teed:Taucheruhr:Herren | eBay


Haha, I have mine up for a cheeky £20 BUT that's based on the average selling price, mine is fully declared as an Eaglemoss and I am accepting best offers...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

there great alarm clocks ant they  you just can't turn them off and roll over and go back to sleep haha morning all I hope you have a lovely day what ever it maybe and the gtg peps hope you have a great day and don't drink to much haha you will have to keep us up to dated on happenings


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I will have to have a look out for it  the white dial is £89.99 and I could pick one up in the morning I go for it .. and remember to put the clocks back an hour tonite guys


Argos were selling those cream dial ones for £50 before. I think that £90 is a bit too much to pay, I'm sure if you look around you will be able to knock £30-40 off that.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Argos were selling those cream dial ones for £50 before. I think that £90 is a bit too much to pay, I'm sure if you look around you will be able to knock £30-40 off that.


yeah think I'm going to wait and see what they do with it in the sales another couple of months ant going to make much differences and as you say I really see it in the £49.99 to £59.99 bracket if I'm honest


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

The thing with Argos is to watch the sales. The same watches go on sale every time. Only ever buy from their sale and you can't go wrong.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah think I'm going to wait and see what they do with it in the sales another couple of months ant going to make much differences and as you say I really see it in the £49.99 to £59.99 bracket if I'm honest


can't you find it on ebay? these watches come up on there all the time too


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The thing with Argos is to watch the sales. The same watches go on sale every time. Only ever buy from their sale and you can't go wrong.


 and I love there return policy I feel comfortably buying from them


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and I love there return policy I feel comfortably buying from them


I have had a look in my usual haunts but not found that model anywhere else cheaper.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> can't you find it on ebay? these watches come up on there all the time too


possibly but I saw one but it was £79.99 but with the post and everything and the waiting did not see worth it and I normal have the help of blanchy with the bay but I have not heard off him in over a week I have sent him about a half dozen p.m and nothing he's not even been on here in about 10 days so I wonder if he's ok I know he was busy with his masters and work and everything but I thought he would have a least put up a quick message on here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have had a look in my usual haunts but not found that model anywhere else cheaper.


 yes I had a look on amazon they wanted £149 an was out of stock I checked a few other paces and they was out of stock and the best was £79.99 the worse was £169.99 I am slightly concern if I leave it will it sell out ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> possibly but I saw one but it was £79.99 but with the post and everything and the waiting did not see worth it and I normal have the help of blanchy with the bay but I have not heard off him in over a week I have sent him about a half dozen p.m and nothing he's not even been on here in about 10 days so I wonder if he's ok I know he was busy with his masters and work and everything but I thought he would have a least put up a quick message on here


Oh no, first you going AWOL now Blanchy?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Argos were selling those cream dial ones for £50 before. I think that £90 is a bit too much to pay, I'm sure if you look around you will be able to knock £30-40 off that.


Selling for under £39 class B on the bay


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Horrible day up here, really looking forward to the gtg, il try to get plenty of pics for you guys!

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning everyone hope your all ok. Due to the fact that the Roly Polys are busy tap dancing to the song Maniac from the movie flashdance whilst wearing hob nail boots in my head I have yet to put the time back on all my watches. Once the neurofen kicks in and the vodka fog lifts this will be my first job of the day

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Day 3 and I think the OVM has fused itself to my wrist! ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Selling for under £39 class B on the bay


yeah his was a bit weird the last two pics was the actual watch the rest was stock pics and it was scratched an I'm sure the chrono was not fully working


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking good

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Morning everyone hope your all ok. Due to the fact that the Roly Polys are busy tap dancing to the song Maniac from the movie flashdance whilst wearing hob nail boots in my head I have yet to put the time back on all my watches. Once the neurofen kicks in and the vodka fog lifts this will be my first job of the day
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


lol I remember them days or do I haha glad I don't drink anymore lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Oh no, first you going AWOL now Blanchy?


 yeah hope he's just really busy ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I remember them days or do I haha glad I don't drink anymore lol


found one for £45 here plus postage

Rotary Chronospeed Mens Watch | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> found one for £45 here plus postage
> 
> Rotary Chronospeed Mens Watch | eBay


not bad price mate  but as my sister just turn up with a belated birthday present I will were that and wait to see if Argos is kind to me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Look for seller stenwhite £38.99 grade B rotary white dial


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not bad price mate  but as my sister just turn up with a belated birthday present I will were that and wait to see if Argos is kind to me


 Nice but wrong time


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Nice but wrong time


lol not so worried about the wrong time as the wrong date lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol not so worried about the wrong time as the wrong date lol


You know you can change the time on a watch ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Look for seller stenwhite £38.99 grade B rotary white dial


think that was the one me and sharky mention early ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You know you can change the time on a watch ️
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


glad to see the parnis is doing good I thought for a second it would go for £30


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

A proper tool watch!!!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The Argos Ebay outlet page is where you'll find some real bargains. That cream dial Rotary isn't going anywhere. I bought one from Argos two years ago at £50 and I've seen it plenty of times since at that same kind of price.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The Argos Ebay outlet page is where you'll find some real bargains. That cream dial Rotary isn't going anywhere. I bought one from Argos two years ago at £50 and I've seen it plenty of times since at that same kind of price.


yeah think I will put £50 to one side and wait I think  because I still not a hundred per sent sure on it


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah think I will put £50 to one side and wait I think  because I still not a hundred per sent sure on it


Shaggy's right mate iv seen that one go up & down over time, i would hang off incase it goes back down with crimbo coming up

chico


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Shaggy's right mate iv seen that one go up & down over time, i would hang off incase it goes back down with crimbo coming up
> 
> chico


there is a couple I got my eye on for sales in Argos  a couple of timex


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this one has also caught my eye  £49.99


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> glad to see the parnis is doing good I thought for a second it would go for £30


Just under £50 which is what I was hoping for, Jaragar went for £21 which again is spot on once postage is added for the £25 I hoped for.

Sold the pizza for £20 plus postage this afternoon too.

Just waiting on the Invicta, which is currently at the £63 I paid for it, so I am happy to break even on that one too.

A good day on ebay, and half of the TAG paid for already!

Edit, Invicta now at £77.01 plus postage. Bet you wish you'd taken my offer now, ITMW ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this one has also caught my eye  £49.99


How about the Gigandet chronograph? Just put that in my birthday list for my wife (who will definitely not buy me a watch despite me just selling about ten...)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just under £50 which is what I was hoping for, Jaragar went for £21 which again is spot on once postage is added for the £25 I hoped for.
> 
> Sold the pizza for £20 plus postage this afternoon too.
> 
> ...


rather have a tag


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> rather have a tag


Get your money out and I'll sell you one.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> rather have a tag


you'll not get one of them for £30! ;-) lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Get your money out and I'll sell you one.


lol think it will be higher then I would want to pay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you'll not get one of them for £30! ;-) lol


yeah probably I like the £30 to £50 price range


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

How much is yours, Shaggy?

Not that I have any money since I am waiting for the ebay auction winners to pay, nobody ever seems to pay immediately any more in ebay, I keep ending auctions on Sunday, making post office plans on the Monday then having to go on Wednesday cos people can't be bothered to pay for what they won....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you'll not get one of them for £30! ;-) lol


could not even get a citizen for that  lol I did say I had not got a clue about them


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> How much is yours, Shaggy?
> 
> Not that I have any money since I am waiting for the ebay auction winners to pay, nobody ever seems to pay immediately any more in ebay, I keep ending auctions on Sunday, making post office plans on the Monday then having to go on Wednesday cos people can't be bothered to pay for what they won....


They're supposed to pay within 24 hours. So end the auction for Saturday. End of Sunday cancel their bid if not paid, and offer it to the 2nd bidder. That's what I'd do.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> How much is yours, Shaggy?
> 
> Not that I have any money since I am waiting for the ebay auction winners to pay, nobody ever seems to pay immediately any more in ebay, I keep ending auctions on Sunday, making post office plans on the Monday then having to go on Wednesday cos people can't be bothered to pay for what they won....


PM sent to you.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Not long in from the GTG, really enjoyed it, good bunch of guys and some lovely watches on show, checked out a steinhart and it's top quality,_* really *_want one now!!!

check out Andrews diver collection, awesome









and ty brought some gifts from texas, got a cool fridge magnet


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> They're supposed to pay within 24 hours. So end the auction for Saturday. End of Sunday cancel their bid if not paid, and offer it to the 2nd bidder. That's what I'd do.


It's 4 days, then you have to open a dispute (I have this automatically set) then another 4 days before you get your fees back if they still haven't paid. I end auctions on Sunday's to allow a full weekends worth of bidding. What I might do is however many days they take to pay, I wait before posting. Bet they would be quick to complain then!

I am used to people occasionally laying slowly, often with (apparently) good reasons. Three in one day is really, really unusual though.



ShaggyDog said:


> PM sent to you.


Thanks


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

How did the guy from Texas enjoy his time in Scotland?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> How did the guy from Texas enjoy his time in Scotland?


Yeah he said he was enjoying it mate, he had a hamilton 46mm pilot watch with him, absolutely beautiful. fellow member longjean had a ltd edition nomos with him as well stunning!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah he said he was enjoying it mate, he had a hamilton 46mm pilot watch with him, absolutely beautiful. fellow member longjean had a ltd edition nomos with him as well stunning!
> 
> chico


Would have loved to be at it..although I'd probably loose my shirt soon after I seen all those watches 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

couple more pics

james's collection of vostoks









Ty's and mine









chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> couple more pics
> 
> james's collection of vostoks
> 
> ...


What did you think of the vossies? Tempted?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Would have loved to be at it..although I'd probably loose my shirt soon after I seen all those watches
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I would defo recommend going to one if you get the chance mate, so cool to show somebody your watch and instead of the usual "aye that's nice" answer they say "does that have the seagull movement in it" lol plus getting to see watches that you will never see in real life was brilliant

chico


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Good day had by all some smart watches


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> What did you think of the vossies? Tempted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Still on the fence mate, but the vostok europe james had was more to my liking

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What did you think of the Spork that I think it was Andrew had? It's badass isn't it.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Still on the fence mate, but the vostok europe james had was more to my liking
> 
> chico


Yes I'd love to see a Nomos in the flesh!
Or indeed a Vossie Europe..

Did you get any strange looks from the non watch patrons in the restaurant 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My case was to big to sit in the table they still managed to get a look at them all


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My case was to big to sit in the table they still managed to get a look at them all


Did you have a few pints bud? 😀

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes I'd love to see a Nomos in the flesh!
> Or indeed a Vossie Europe..
> 
> Did you get any strange looks from the non watch patrons in the restaurant
> ...


Some people were turning heads yes


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did you have a few pints bud? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 No just coke as I dont drink they had some funny sounding beers


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> What did you think of the Spork that I think it was Andrew had? It's badass isn't it.


It's lovely mate, don't know why seiko would discontinue something that nice! i could have quite happily closed up Andrews case and ran for the hills!! lol

chico


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> It's lovely mate, don't know why seiko would discontinue something that nice! i could have quite happily closed up Andrews case and ran for the hills!! lol
> 
> chico


Did the solar get some love from the others? How about the Nighthawk?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did the solar get some love from the others? How about the Nighthawk?


I liked them very much they are in my pocket now


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did the solar get some love from the others? How about the Nighthawk?


Yeah they sure did mate, but that hamilton was different class!

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I can only imagine the nerd fest lol..right up my street!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank heavens it was a GTG with decent watches. Can you imagine the weird looks you'd have got if you'd all pulled out EMs!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah they sure did mate, but that hamilton was different class!
> 
> chico


Hamilton make a great watch, very underappreciated brand IMO.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Andrew Logan knows how to pick his watches every one a cracker


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Thank heavens it was a GTG with decent watches. Can you imagine the weird looks you'd have got if you'd all pulled out EMs!


least no bugger would steal them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hamilton make a great watch, very underappreciated brand IMO.


true love some of the field one's and of course some of the vintage one's


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Thank heavens it was a GTG with decent watches. Can you imagine the weird looks you'd have got if you'd all pulled out EMs!


It might have been worth bringing a few. Just to see the guys faces 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hamilton make a great watch, very underappreciated brand IMO.


Defo mate, the finish was fantastic

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> It might have been worth bringing a few. Just to see the guys faces
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Don't worry i whipped out lufty half way thru!!

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It might have been worth bringing a few. Just to see the guys faces
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


well one comes to mind


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Don't worry i whipped out lufty half way thru!!
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


Oh my..really?

Was is a Hamilton khaki you seen?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Oh my..really?
> 
> Was is a Hamilton khaki you seen?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Not sure what model it was mate

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this one I have like for some time


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Oh my..really?
> 
> Was is a Hamilton khaki you seen?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


It's this one mate, khaki 46mm pilot










sent from kindle fire


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Was it one of the coin edge pilots like this one?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just won a couple of watches 1st one a Services vintage watch and a Casio digital


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Was it one of the coin edge pilots like this one?
> 
> View attachment 1834418


Check the post before yours mate, I put a pic up

sent from kindle fire


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah I saw that after I'd posted. Did anyone at the GTG have any of the real top drawer stuff? You know the kind of stuff that you normally only see with your nose pressed to the Goldsmiths window.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

RANT MODE ON

Three ebay auctions completed today, total sales value of nearly 150 quid. NOT ONE buyer has paid yet.

Two of them had non-snipe 'new bids' placed within minutes of the end of the auction. One buyer even emailed me three times after the auction ended to check on postage price. 

Why on earth do people bid on, and win, auctions then don't pay?

I find this all the more frustrating, as, in my experience, if the buyer doesn't pay within an hour or two of the auction ending, they don't bother paying at all, and then you have the whole unpaid item process to go through.

Also today I have had two 'best offer' sales. Both paid instantly when I accepted their offer, despite the fact they must surely have been away from the computer. 

Is it just me? Do any of you wait a day or two before paying for your ebay wins? Am I being too impatient? Has anyone else had buyer trouble?

RANT MODE OFF


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> RANT MODE ON
> 
> Three ebay auctions completed today, total sales value of nearly 150 quid. NOT ONE buyer has paid yet.
> 
> ...


I usually pay instantly after I win..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> RANT MODE ON
> 
> Three ebay auctions completed today, total sales value of nearly 150 quid. NOT ONE buyer has paid yet.
> 
> ...


I've usually paid within a minute of winning! I don't see the point of waiting. if they wait through lack of funds then they shouldn't even be bidding!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I usually pay instantly after I win..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Always if I dont have I dont bid


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah I saw that after I'd posted. Did anyone at the GTG have any of the real top drawer stuff? You know the kind of stuff that you normally only see with your nose pressed to the Goldsmiths window.


No mate, I would say the nomos and the Hamilton were the best there

sent from kindle fire


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Always if I dont have I dont bid


Same here.

I have emailed all three politely - all the auctions not being paid is really, really odd.

The worst thing is, they will suffer as I won't be able to post the items till the weekend if I don't send them tomorrow morning as I have work commitments!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Won these two and paid for


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Won these two


Nice smeagal. .The casio looks cool!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Ebay update: seconds after sending emails, one buyer paid, a second emailed me to say he has to go to the bank tomorrow (fine). The one who emailed me straight after to check postage costs still not paid. I think he objects to paying postage, as he tried to arrange a cash and collection deal, which I can't do, as I am away with work with just a quick stop at the post office on the way. Besides I didn't offer collection as an option....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats a start


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been sitting with one of these in my watch list for months now, anybody know if they are any good/worth the money, £55


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've been sitting with one of these in my watch list for months now, anybody know if they are any good/worth the money, £55
> 
> View attachment 1835202


O/d had one


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> No mate, I would say the nomos and the Hamilton were the best there
> 
> sent from kindle fire


I agree the nomos looked good but a little small for my taste. My favourite was James' 110 amphibian SE and your Parnis 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> O/d had one


she did say she had one but was waiting on a buyer as I asked if it was for sale. she never posted the next lot of watches for sale tho did she? not seen her on here for a while


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Same here.
> 
> I have emailed all three politely - all the auctions not being paid is really, really odd.
> 
> The worst thing is, they will suffer as I won't be able to post the items till the weekend if I don't send them tomorrow morning as I have work commitments!


I don't really sweat it too much if someone doesn't pay straight away. I'll follow it up and email them maybe after 3 or 4 days but I know that if that worst comes to the worst I can always do a Second Chance offer to the next highest bidder. The way I see it is that if someone wins an auction and then doesn't want the item I'd rather have it that they don't pay and the next highest bidder gets it then to send the item to the winner and then have them muck about wanting to return it or coming out with some crap about how it's allegedly faulty or some other excuse.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> I agree the nomos looked good but a little small for my taste. My favourite was James' 110 amphibian SE and your Parnis
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeah the nomos was small but beautifully formed, faves for me were your steinhart & Ty's Hamilton

sent from kindle fire


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah the nomos was small but beautifully formed, faves for me were your steinhart & Ty's Hamilton
> 
> sent from kindle fire


Which stieny was it Chico?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ty's white and green dial vostok was really nice

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

This one









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hi Andy!

That's an ocean 1? Previous to the current model?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Andy I saw the pictures of your watches in the other thread, you've got a great collection mate. 

Oh, and in case no one said it today can I call dibs on the Spork please if you ever decide to flip it!


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Oh hi Andy!
> 
> That's an ocean 1? Previous to the current model?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Its an ocean one vintage red current model
http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/OCEAN-1-VINTAGE-red-natostrap-included,191.html

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

on the dial of my Steiny it states 200m wr but on their website it lists it as 300m! does anybody know why it is different?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> she did say she had one but was waiting on a buyer as I asked if it was for sale. she never posted the next lot of watches for sale tho did she? not seen her on here for a while


she around just not bin on here don't know why maybe tying to catch up lol  but I thought her one was a g10 alike


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> on the dial of my Steiny it states 200m wr but on their website it lists it as 300m! does anybody know why it is different?


They done that to match the WR rating on the Rolex mil-sub

sent from kindle fire


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> They done that
> to match the WR rating on the Rolex mil-sub
> 
> sent from kindle fire


not like I'll ever go diving but it it actually only 200m then or just to make the dial look like the mil? it has 200m on the case back too


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> not like I'll ever go diving but it it actually only 200m then or just to make the dial look like the mil? it has 200m on the case back too


No it's 300m but they kept it 200 so the dials match

sent from kindle fire


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No it's 300m but they kept it 200 so the dials match
> 
> sent from kindle fire


I just wondered because on my back it says 660ft/200m but on the photo of the back on their website it has 1000ft/300m


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

sharkyfisher said:


> I just wondered because on my back it says 660ft/200m but on the photo of the back on their website it has 1000ft/300m


Probably just doing it to match up the back and the front the case is rated 300. My steiny is 300m and its the same case just different bezel and dial









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> she around just not bin on here don't know why maybe tying to catch up lol  but I thought her one was a g10 alike


O/d has or had the dual watch mwc same as the one sharkey posted


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> O/d has or had the dual watch mwc same as the one sharkey posted


this is the one I was on about I never saw any other


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this is the one I was on about I never saw any other


 I saw the other one on one of her posts after the first sale


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Bargain or mistake?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251684225568







I'm gambling that it's just been in the dark for a long while

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just leave it on a windowsill for a few days and see what happens with it. Even if that battery has gone you can send it to Citizen and get it sorted for probably not that much or just sell it back again in Ebay as for spares and repairs.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

When the Eco-Drive watch stops, what should be done to restore it?
Firstly expose the Eco-Drive to the light. Eco-Drive watches with quick start feature will start running in about 10 seconds. After confirming this movement, adjust the time.
*
The second hand jumps in 2-second intervals. Why?
This means the battery is yet to be charged enough. (Insufficient Charging Warning Feature). After having the battery fully charged, it will be back to the normal operation.* * * *

The second hand moves at irregular set of intervals, such as 1- second, 1- second, and 2-second in turn. What does this mean?
(Irregular Two Second Interval Movement)
In this case, the watch tells you that the time shown is incorrect because the watch stopped once and started again. (Time Setting Warning Feature)After recharging and adjusting your watch it will be back to normal operation.

CITIZEN WATCH Global Network | Service & Support | FAQ

* * * Interesting. His ad describes the watch as "running slow" which could also describe a watch with a second hand only moving once every 2 seconds, as described above.
You could be in luck.

However, it's a ugly bugger, and is the AT1091-54F which retails at about £160.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David, as posted above EcoDrives should start running within ten seconds of light. 
The battery reserve on EDs is about 6 months, if I remember right.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it's a case that when that watches have been in the dark for a while and the battery is getting low they go into a 'hibernation' mode and that's what that quick start is for. But I've read plenty of times of people who had Eco Drives they thought were totally dead and then they left them in a window still for a few days and then they came back to life and worked fine.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

That's pretty much what the gamble was. The seller only gave it a few minutes of indoor light. Saw it was doing the 2 sec jump and gave up. 
I'm thinking a couple of hours in daylight and it'll start running properly. 
Only time will tell, keep you posted.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

It should be fine David. From the description in the ad, it's already charging.  Couple of days in the sun it'll be right as rain.

Just edited my posts back there, but what ya got is an AT1091-54F, retails £160 ish. It's an ugly bugger, but at least it's *your *ugly bugger. :-d


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It should be fine David. From the description in the ad, it's already charging. Couple of days in the sun it'll be right as rain.
> 
> Just edited my posts back there, but what ya got is an AT1091-54F, retails £160 ish. It's an ugly bugger, but at least it's *your *ugly bugger. :-d


Yeah! It might turn out a duck I can flip, or a swan if I like it enough.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Had to share this.. Rambo first blood is on TV and my missus asked. .which 1 is this and I said the first 1..she replied 'the 1st one isn't about boxing? ' hahaha! 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Had to share this.. Rambo first blood is on TV and my missus asked. .which 1 is this and I said the first 1..she replied 'the 1st one isn't about boxing? ' hahaha!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I just read that to my wife and she said "well it is boxing innit?" lol do you think we could get them adjoining padded cells? lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I just read that to my wife and she said "well it is boxing innit?" lol do you think we could get them adjoining padded cells? lol


Ah you gotta love them. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Had to share this.. Rambo first blood is on TV and my missus asked. .which 1 is this and I said the first 1..she replied 'the 1st one isn't about boxing? ' hahaha!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


PMSL  !!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Well morning guys looks like you got a bargain churchy but as been said bit of a ungly bugger lol would call that a diy watch I don't think I would be upset if I got paint on it or ding it up in the garden might even make it look better haha


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going with this this morning off work today but no resting for me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well wearing the gift one more time before it get put in a box and get's forgotten about at the back of the wardrobe least they did better then last year novelty socks an aftershave set


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh well, bang goes any chance of a Precista, for this year at least. I've been putting off new tyres for the car, but as three of them are now down to the tread wear indicators, it's off to Kwikfit today


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning folks !

Well I decided to treat myself , I have been looking around for a decent quality Leather Nato/Zulu within my budget for a few months now , all the ones I found on the bay tended to be either too expensive ( really hard to justify putting a £14 strap on a £10 watch lol ) OR they looked like they were plastic / PVC .....

whilst reading through another of the threads on here I spotted a link to the "infantry military watch strap " 
INFANTRY Military Watch Belt Strap Black Genuine Leather 20/22/24mm Army Style | eBay

and for £7 I thought they might be worth a shot ...

I gotta say I am pretty impressed with the quality of the strap , REALLY nice soft leather and a very speedy delivery .....

So I present to you my PVD "faulty" Geckota Diver on its new strap ( the watch is another of the "failed quality control due to time keeping " divers from geckota on the bay that after my replacing the battery is now keeping perfect time ..a snip at £17 )


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. On a weeks health and safety course down in Collingwood. All morning enduring death by PowerPoint. I thought this was running backwards the morning was dragging that much lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

What do you guys think of Archie Luxury? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What do you guys think of Archie Luxury?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


not to sure to be honest he's seems a bit well I will let you make your own mind but he's got some kick ass watches 

Ask ArchieLuxury Anything segment on this forum!!!


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

pepperami said:


> What do you guys think of Archie Luxury?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I think he is an arrogant b****** to be honest. I watched a few of his videos and he just made me angry.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Morning all. On a weeks health and safety course down in Collingwood. All morning enduring death by PowerPoint. I thought this was running backwards the morning was dragging that much lol


Well don't expect me to tell sorry for you what with your interesting job working on the most advanced subs in the world and what with me having a job so boring it could put a glass eye to sleep lol ! Just joking, enjoy your PowerPoint day mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> I think he is an arrogant b****** to be honest. I watched a few of his videos and he just made me angry.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I agree Andrew, he's a total k**b head.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well don't expect me to fell sorry for you what with your interesting job working on the most advanced subs in the world and what with me having a job so boring it could put a glass eye to sleep lol ! Just joking, enjoy your PowerPoint day mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Lol tried editing a previous predictive text mistake only to spell it wrong ! I really shouldn't post without having the first caffeine injection of the day 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

SAYTOKO grand luxe day today.










Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What do you guys think of Archie Luxury?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


wow, just read the first line and don't like him already lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> wow, just read the first line and don't like him already lol


Check out his YouTube videos lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well watching first men in the moon (1964) then I got some painting to do so wearing this for the minute


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well watching first men in the moon (1964) then I got some painting to do so wearing this for the minute


Lol ! I love that film and was scooting through the TiVo yesterday looking for films to record and set it to record that 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

what do you guys think of this strap for the OVM?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> wow, just read the first line and don't like him already lol


Same here. Then I noticed he was Banned, and I can see why. No time for people like him.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> what do you guys think of this strap for the OVM?
> 
> View attachment 1842226


I've got to be honest mate, though it's the right tan colour I think it's a it plain tbh. The OVM deserves something a bit more special in my opinion.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I've got to be honest mate, though it's the right tan colour I think it's a it plain tbh. The OVM deserves something a bit more special in my opinion.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I get what you're saying but I just can't bring myself to spend £30+ on a strap lol but I will keep looking ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I get what you're saying but I just can't bring myself to spend £30+ on a strap lol but I will keep looking ;-)


 make your own


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> make your own


oh yeah, it will be "special" then lol


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What do you guys think of Archie Luxury?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I think if he could do what he does without being such a caricature Aussie d!ck he wouldn't get the attention he does. I think he puts it on a lot to get that reputation, which makes him an even more of a d!ck.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

David Church said:


> I think if he could do what he does without being such a caricature Aussie d!ck he wouldn't get the attention he does. I think he puts it on a lot to get that reputation, which makes him an even more of a d!ck.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


On behalf of the Australian people, we are very sorry ............


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

mariomart said:


> On behalf of the Australian people, we are very sorry ............


I think he's Tazmanian 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Threw on my tankie today..pic at this angle makes it have a Daliesque look..










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Threw on my tankie today..pic at this angle makes it have a Daliesque look..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm still need to get me one of those baby's. That's a beauty right there pep 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Mmmmm still need to get me one of those baby's. That's a beauty right there pep
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Good price for what you get imho..

Case back is gorgeous too?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Good price for what you get imho..
> 
> Case back is gorgeous too?
> 
> ...


Yeah love the imperial eagle cypher.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I get what you're saying but I just can't bring myself to spend £30+ on a strap lol but I will keep looking ;-)


For a nice watch £30 is no big deal to spend. It's less than 10% of what you spent on the OVM right, well put it another way, if you bought a nice suit you wouldn't begrudge spending 10% of the cost of it on a pair of shoes or a nice tie to go with it and set it off. You've moved up a league by buying this watch, you're no longer in League One you're in the Championship so don't worry about splashing out a modest amount for a strap that is a step up from what you'd have bought before.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> I think he's Tazmanian
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That's no excuse, cos then we'll have Tasmanians on apologising for him.
And someone will say he's from New Zealand instead, so we'll have New Zealanders on apologising for him.

Some country might admit to him being theirs....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh and Archie Luxury is like that other well known infamous watch reviewer The Watch Snob, they are deliberately controversial and aren't meant to be taken totally seriously. These guys know they'll get much more exposure by really creating a character and playing up to stereotypes. Archie Luxury should be taken about as seriously as his spuritual forebear Sir Les Patterson.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> For a nice watch £30 is no big deal to spend. It's less than 10% of what you spent on the OVM right, well put it another way, if you bought a nice suit you wouldn't begrudge spending 10% of the cost of it on a pair of shoes or a nice tie to go with it and set it off. You've moved up a league by buying this watch, you're no longer in League One you're in the Championship so don't worry about splashing out a modest amount for a strap that is a step up from what you'd have bought before.


I totally agree there mate. Put another way Sharky could compromise and get a strap for say £15 and be disappointed with the end result. Like you said Shaggy when you step up a league with a watch purchase you then can't throw any old cheap strap on it it would be a travesty. It'd be like buying a beautiful vintage E type jaguar and then slapping a set of rusty steel rims on it.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I totally agree there mate. Put another way Sharky could compromise and get a strap for say £15 and be disappointed with the end result. Like you said Shaggy when you step up a league with a watch purchase you then can't throw any old cheap strap on it it would be a travesty. It'd be like buying a beautiful vintage E type jaguar and then slapping a set of rusty steel rims on it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I wouldn't rush out to buy a strap for it..The bracelet on the stienys is a cracker. .

I'd put the money saved towards my next watch?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I get what you're saying but I just can't bring myself to spend £30+ on a strap lol but I will keep looking ;-)


Go to strappedfortime.com and check out their bomber jacket strap, that would look awesome. Distressed leather, a bit like the Black Bay one. I think that would look good, as would a plain black or grey NATO.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Might be worth checking out stevostraps, I got a nice custom leather one from him and I am sure it was less than £30
Or just wear it on the bracelet and use the £30 to buy more watches lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Still out shopping and her scooter is almost out of juice I got fed up and now sitting in the car


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> For a nice watch £30 is no big deal to spend. It's less than 10% of what you spent on the OVM right, well put it another way, if you bought a nice suit you wouldn't begrudge spending 10% of the cost of it on a pair of shoes or a nice tie to go with it and set it off. You've moved up a league by buying this watch, you're no longer in League One you're in the Championship so don't worry about splashing out a modest amount for a strap that is a step up from what you'd have bought before.


I guess you're right in a way. although my last suit(for my wedding) was only £100 and I couldn't find a pair of shoes for £10 lol.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think the hirse strap is great like the one on my sicura


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

like these 



Hirsch Duke Long Length Alligator Grain Watch Band

Duke-L
$49.95 $44.95


Hirsch Mariner Water Proof Leather Watch Band

Mariner
$59.95 $53.95


Hirsch Liberty Leather Watch Band Strap

HLS
$44.95 $40.95


Hirsch Carbon Fiber Watch Band

HCF
$49.95 $44.95


Hirsch Duke Alligator Grain Watch Band Strap

Duke
$44.95 $40.95


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Ebay update: finally got two of the three to pay. The one who emailed me immediately after the auction to check the total price... Not paid. Sent another invoice, expect it to be ignored, raising dispute tomorrow. Sigh. 

In other news I have bought a new running jacket. Do I need a better ŵatch than my Casio F91w digital for running do you think?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I totally agree there mate. Put another way Sharky could compromise and get a strap for say £15 and be disappointed with the end result. Like you said Shaggy when you step up a league with a watch purchase you then can't throw any old cheap strap on it it would be a travesty. It'd be like buying a beautiful vintage E type jaguar and then slapping a set of rusty steel rims on it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


The thing is for instance I bought a 24mm leather strap from Geckota for £7.99 and it's the softest most comfortable strap I've ever bought, only problem is they don't have it in 22mm or I'd have ordered one lol. I could spend 30 or more and could still be disappointed with it ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Ebay update: finally got two of the three to pay. The one who emailed me immediately after the auction to check the total price... Not paid. Sent another invoice, expect it to be ignored, raising dispute tomorrow. Sigh.
> 
> In other news I have bought a new running jacket. Do I need a better ŵatch than my Casio F91w digital for running do you think?


Yes absolutely. Get a Timex Ironman, they are designed from the ground up for runners. You can probably pick up a used one on EBay for about £15.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I went out to get some paint I was about to run out and I got to Wilkinson's they had not got the one I wanted so I went and did a bit of window shopping and on impulse bought a watch lol how many times does that happen I wonder


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so I went out to get some paint I was about to run out and I got to Wilkinson's they had not got the one I wanted so I went and did a bit of window shopping and on impulse bought a watch lol how many times does that happen I wonder


What was it mate?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> What was it mate?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


this one


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this one


I like that mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I like that mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well I though I would do a shaggy an try a couple on and it was really comfortable on and I thought sod it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I though I would do a shaggy an try a couple on and it was really comfortable on and I thought sod it


well you gotta treat yourself sometimes mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes absolutely. Get a Timex Ironman, they are designed from the ground up for runners. You can probably pick up a used one on EBay for about £15.


Not a lot of them on eBay today so will keep my eyes open for a nice one, then. Cheers.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I've got to say, since my Nike plus app takes care of measuring distances times etc, this Casio is my current favourite to replace the F-91w

Thoughts?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike I've found you a hell of a deal, Amazon have these Ironman watches brand new for £15.12 including delivery and they are sold by Amazon themselves! The RRP on these is £70. Snap one up!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Timex-Ironm...&qid=1414435796&sr=8-1&keywords=timex+ironman









See what I mean about how they are built for runners with the large central Start/Split Lap button, high contrast easy to read display and all manner of stopwatch, countdown timer and interval alarm features. The rubber straps on them are very comfy as well especially if you are all hot and sweaty.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Mike I've found you a hell of a deal, Amazon have these Ironman watches brand new for £15.12 including delivery and they are sold by Amazon themselves! The RRP on these is £70. Snap one up!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Timex-Ironm...&qid=1414435796&sr=8-1&keywords=timex+ironman
> 
> ...


Good call, in my basket now.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

And bought. £15.12 delivered. Good call Shaggy that is a hell of a deal. Now can you find me a Tudor Pelagos for the same money?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> And bought. £15.12 delivered. Good call Shaggy that is a hell of a deal. Now can you find me a Tudor Pelagos for the same money?


I just got one too..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> And bought. £15.12 delivered. Good call Shaggy that is a hell of a deal. Now can you find me a Tudor Pelagos for the same money?


How about a Tiger Concept Snowflake?









vs the real thing.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> How about a Tiger Concept Snowflake?
> 
> View attachment 1844314
> 
> ...


Nice but missing the angled rehaut. A blue snowflake Tiger is on my wish list, they look awesome.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Nice but missing the angled rehaut. A blue snowflake Tiger is on my wish list, they look awesome.


Oh yeah, I see what you mean. It's not a bad substitute though is it, I'm pretty sure I'm going to pick up their Black Bay homage at some point, most likely the red bezel one.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I just got one too..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol if I had know I would have said get me one to lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol if I had know I would have said get me one to lol


I was thinking you would bud. .However I thought better of it as there's no free postage to Ireland and then I'd have to post it on to you. .someone UK might get ye one?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol if I had know I would have said get me one to lol


And me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

seen it all a showcase back on a quartz lol


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Now that is ridiculous...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> seen it all a showcase back on a quartz lol


Perhaps em could start a new trend


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> seen it all a showcase back on a quartz lol


not bad, what about my fake automatic rotor with exhibition back? lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> seen it all a showcase back on a quartz lol


Assembled in Hong Kong of French parts....

I love the idea of some craftsman in France creating all those resistors and wires then sending them off to Hong Kong to be thrown together in a sweat shop,...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> not bad, what about my fake automatic rotor with exhibition back? lol


Should I even _remotely _consider buying something off the Tevise range, someone please kick me. Repeatedly and hard.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning guys so what else could it be


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey ITMY, how about this for a nice inexpensive alternative to that Rotarty Navitimer homage?
Sekonda Mans Watch | eBay









This one is actually based on a Breitling Montbrillant and I think it looks even better than that Rotary, plus it is on a bracelet.

This is what a Breitling Montbrillant looks like so you can see they have captured it well.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning.










This Seiko 5 looks like it is much more expensive than it really is, especially with the upgraded solid link bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, it's day 4 and I can't take this watch off! Taking it to the cinema, thought I might as well take the rest of the family too lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey ITMY, how about this for a nice inexpensive alternative to that Rotarty Navitimer homage?
> Sekonda Mans Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 1849474
> ...


it's nice but I kind of like the aged look to the dial of the rotary


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Off topic but Brazil is now the 7th richest country in the world!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

back from work wearing the same watch as yesterday lost crown off the stem needs fixed also after coming home from shopping or just after the wifes disabled badge got lost so plenty of paper work to fill in and no easy parking for a while


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> back from work wearing the same watch as yesterday lost crown off the stem needs fixed also after coming home from shopping or just after the wifes disabled badge got lost so plenty of paper work to fill in and no easy parking for a while


 which watch might be able to help


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys have you seen this 

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/skx009kc/?siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-evtcEnHnNBwcfkCkXoEqPQ

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah I posted it a few hundred days back. Apparently legit but I am too nervous (and skint) to try


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah I posted it a few hundred days back. Apparently legit but I am too nervous (and skint) to try


 well there about three threads about them I could be tempted because the parents decide to give me the dosh I had spent on the watch the other day as an extra present for my birthday as I have been spending my spare time redoing the doors and door frames and etc so I got the dosh for a shot at the pesi maybe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> which watch might be able to help


 Screw in crown soki movement


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Screw in crown soki movement


I was thinking size and colour got a pic ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is this lad for real?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I was thinking size and colour got a pic ?


chrome same size as rolo been putting roller blind up in sons room not even got strength to put in screws taken 2 hours years ago 10 mins


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> chrome same size as rolo been putting roller blind up in sons room not even got strength to put in screws taken 2 hours years ago 10 mins


think I got one that should do the job  give me a couple of minutes


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I got this one but the stem screw is quite long so you might need to trim the stem I will have a look and see if I have a shorter one


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I got this one but the stem screw is quite long so you might need to trim the stem I will have a look and see if I have a shorter one


If you consolidated your spares drawer into watches you could double the size of your collection....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Is this lad for real?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, he can try but no one in their right mind would dream of paying anything like that for them.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, he can try but no one in their right mind would dream of paying anything like that for them.


Japan Made on the dial..god loves a trier 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> If you consolidated your spares drawer into watches you could double the size of your collection....


 lol you know you can never tell when a part might come in handy when ever any of my watches give up the ghost I always strip them down to parts just in case they may just save the day in parts lol 

got one for you that I think might do the job will post it in the morning mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I got this one but the stem screw is quite long so you might need to trim the stem I will have a look and see if I have a shorter one


could do the job


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

What you wearing today folks?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Put up a bllnd and he cooks sirloin steak for me hows that


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing this now


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

ITMY I hope you've still got your birthday cash. There is a combi Monster just gone up on Ebay, £170 BIN or Best offer.

Seiko superior combo monster with ion black steel bracelet srp311j1 | eBay









EDIT - Actually I've just seen that they can go for a bit less than this used. But you never know, stick in an offer and see what they say.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> could do the job


I got one that's slightly shorter stem screw so I will send that we can always try again if it don't fit


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What you wearing today folks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just off to work, wearing this tonight.....









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Just off to work, wearing this tonight.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..! Ye gotta love the bundies 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone I've been crazy busy so I haven't been on for a while what did I miss?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Okay the world has officially gone mad...a Jaragar with 4 days to go on eBay already at £64 -!!!!

Wish my identical one had gone for that!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I have been checking the GTG some nice pics but not of me on my good side if I had one still there were some cracking watches on show


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Okay the world has officially gone mad...a Jaragar with 4 days to go on eBay already at £64 -!!!!
> 
> Wish my identical one had gone for that!


 Well if you can get away with it sure its not McQueen fromm CARS


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> Okay the world has officially gone mad...a Jaragar with 4 days to go on eBay already at £64 -!!!!
> 
> Wish my identical one had gone for that!


Can understand the price, because if you want one of these you have to order from abroad and wait for it to arrive and that listing is the only one in the UK with a black dial.
Oh, tell a lie - someone else is has got 4 available in Coventry for £40. I'll bet that £64 bidder k***5 (225) doesn't pay, he's just being an arsehole and taking the price up to silly levels to stop anyone else buying it. An eBay troll.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been looking on the bay watching a couple but not buying any going up to read book now


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I like this pair


----------



## madharm (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi guys, just want to say hello to everyone! I love budget watches. I have got a few Archives, HMTs & Vostocks aswel as some Eaglemoss & a few others.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

madharm said:


> Hi guys, just want to say hello to everyone! I love budget watches. I have got a few Archives, HMTs & Vostocks aswel as some Eaglemoss & a few others.


Hiya mate, welcome to the thread. Sounds like you've come to the right place 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Greetings madharm, welcome to the community, sounds like you have amassed a tidy collection already, let's see if we can help you to expand it!

What's your favourite biscuit?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello and welcome, do stick around. How about an introductory photo of your collection?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

madharm said:


> Hi guys, just want to say hello to everyone! I love budget watches. I have got a few Archives, HMTs & Vostocks aswel as some Eaglemoss & a few others.


welcome and which is your favourite eaglemoss watch then ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeez, everyone take a step back, you're suffocating the poor guy! I know we don't get many visitors in here but at least let him take his coat off and sit down before you start quizzing him to within an inch on his life!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Jeez, everyone take a step back, you're suffocating the poor guy! I know we don't get many visitors in here but at least let him take his coat off and sit down before you start quizzing him to within an inch on his life!


Welcome to the thread shaggy..tell us about yourself 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Welcome to the thread shaggy..tell us about yourself
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Hi everyone. Not much to say really, I've been into watches for about three or four years now. I like big heavy divers, trolling people on the Internet, Doctor Who, and Bourbon creams. And yes, that is me in my profile picture.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just to clarify when I say "I like big heavy divers" I mean watches like the Ploprof, Tuna, Super Avenger etc, not rotund people in wetsuits. Because that would be just weird.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just to clarify when I say "I like big heavy divers" I mean watches like the Ploprof, Tuna, Super Avenger etc, not rotund people in wetsuits. Because that would be just weird.


that a shame I though this was going to be a match made in heaven


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

I've been a semi-lurker and occasional poster but I never officially said "Hello"

So, Hello 

As I've only just started collecting, I'm strictly keeping with the "cheap and cheerful" category. I'm unemployed, so you won't be seeing anything fancy, and if you do it's an Unmentionable  . I've attached the obligatory EM watch photo (along with my HMT Pilot) as well as my other meagre collection.

Cheers


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

morning guys, I feel like I'm neglecting my other watches! I will try to choose something else to wear today lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it's going to be another chrono day


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I fancied something totally different today, G-shock Gulfman MIRO.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I decided on the Orient Ray as I can't remember the last time I wore it! Also put it back on its bracelet


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I see the zelos is doing well I hope I am one of the luck winners 



Preview of the entire set that the Chroma will come with!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

mariomart said:


> I've been a semi-lurker and occasional poster but I never officially said "Hello"
> 
> So, Hello
> 
> ...


Great collection!. .me thinks you've had a little inspirational from this thread 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Great collection!. .me thinks you've had a little inspirational from this thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


You think ;-)

Thanks


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm wearing my soki on the seiko rubber in work today. Since I put the rubber strap on this has become my go to work watch

Old pic


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

mariomart said:


> I've been a semi-lurker and occasional poster but I never officially said "Hello"
> 
> So, Hello
> 
> ...


Great collection, I have sold most of my EM watches so nice to see so many together!


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Great collection, I have sold most of my EM watches so nice to see so many together!


Thanks, We're only up to Issue 8 & 9 here in Oz, so there is plenty of time before we become bitterly disappointed ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

mariomart said:


> Thanks, We're only up to Issue 8 & 9 here in Oz, so there is plenty of time before we become bitterly disappointed ;-)


well they have had the time to change the faults so if you still are it will say everything about eaglemoss wont it


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well they have had the time to change the faults so if you still are it will say everything about eaglemoss wont it


Has there been any evidence thus far that EM have improved any watches from feedback given?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

mariomart said:


> Has there been any evidence thus far that EM have improved any watches from feedback given?


 N and O spells it haha ..


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

if anything it's got worse with putting old dials in the latest edition well issue 18


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> N and O spells it haha ..


If anything, they have probably gone slightly backwards, especially with the let down of the painted sub-dials, and lets not forget the special free subscriber watch that went from being a Chronograph to being a day/date disappointment.

Personally I'm a little disappointed with the sterile dials, I would have preferred that EM would have introduced a small emblem/symbol to help identify the watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm not complete knocking them these was ok I have had a couple that was not my taste but seem to be like


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

mariomart said:


> If anything, they have probably gone slightly backwards, especially with the let down of the painted sub-dials, and lets not forget the special free subscriber watch that went from being a Chronograph to being a day/date disappointment.
> 
> Personally I'm a little disappointed with the sterile dials, I would have preferred that EM would have introduced a small emblem/symbol to help identify the watch.


that's why they did the signature on the back but I think they should have maybe done a small something under the 12 maybe


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a quick heads up for everyone , 

Is there anyone here who are looking at buying a new Vacuum cleaner, steam cleaner, carpet washer, jet wash in the near future ( eg within the next 5 days ) ?

The reason I ask is that as my supply teaching work is not constant I also work weekends as a sales demonstrator for Vax , who are holding a factory sale for the next 5 days , during which some of the afore mentioned items are up to 80% off and they have given me a code to share with my friends and family that gives access to the site where they can be purchased . So if anyone is interested please send me a p.m and I will share the code with you .

( Sorry this is off topic but as soon as I got the email I thought of you guys )


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

dalliance said:


> ( Sorry this is off topic but as soon as I got the email I thought of you guys )


 lol I did not know we had a topic I ant had one of those in years


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I've been looking at these for a while now and I think we briefly talked about fakes which is one reason I didn't pull the trigger on an eBay purchase for around £70 but I went into F Hinds today and casio have a promo on where this was half price at £57! It just had to be done


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

dalliance said:


> Just a quick heads up for everyone ,
> 
> Is there anyone here who are looking at buying a new Vacuum cleaner, steam cleaner, carpet washer, jet wash in the near future ( eg within the next 5 days ) ?
> 
> ...


I saw the code for the Vax sale on Hot Deals UK. I had a look and was considering getting one of those orange Gator hand held vacuams. Any good? Thing is though once you added in the p&p it was only £10 cheaper than Amazon's everyday price so it wasn't quite the Mega bargain it seemed. I was also thinking of the cylinder pets vacuam, again any opinion of it?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I've been looking at these for a while now and I think we briefly talked about fakes which is one reason I didn't pull the trigger on an eBay purchase for around £70 but I went into F Hinds today and casio have a promo on where this was half price at £57! It just had to be done


Nice..is it blue?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well I've been looking at these for a while now and I think we briefly talked about fakes which is one reason I didn't pull the trigger on an eBay purchase for around £70 but I went into F Hinds today and casio have a promo on where this was half price at £57! It just had to be done


That's a bargain Sharky 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Nice..is it blue?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


it does look blue in the pic doesn't it but I think it's black lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it does look blue in the pic doesn't it but I think it's black lol


Yes I looked at it a few times and couldn't tell..did it come on that strap?

Is that your 1st G shock 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I saw the code for the Vax sale on Hot Deals UK. I had a look and was considering getting one of those orange Gator hand held vacuams. Any good? Thing is though once you added in the p&p it was only £10 cheaper than Amazon's everyday price so it wasn't quite the Mega bargain it seemed. I was also thinking of the cylinder pets vacuam, again any opinion of it?


Sorry for the delay in replying ...

Both of the vacuums you mentioned are VERY good little machines , I see where you are coming from as regards the "deals" however from looking around at what is for sale on the site I can tell you that the savings you make all depend on the type and model of machine you are looking at , to give you an example ...

the new Air cordless upright vacuum ( I say new as it has only been on the market for 4 months) which retails at £249.99 is being sold on the site at £169.99 which is one helluva bargain as its a damned good machine .


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes I looked at it a few times and couldn't tell..did it come on that strap?
> 
> Is that your 1st G shock
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yes it came on that strap, there are 4 colour combos, Coming Soon: G-Shock x Military Cloth GA-100MC Model Watches - Watch Centre
it's my 3rd g-shock, I've got a mudman and another with a canvass strap


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got this on the bay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got this on the bay


Nice... very Heuerish 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got this on the bay


decent dial


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Got this on the bay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey mate did everything go alright at the hospital ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> hey mate did everything go alright at the hospital ?


Yeah mate thanks, just need to wait for the results now, like your new Accurist by the way good looking watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah mate thanks, just need to wait for the results now, like your new Accurist by the way good looking watch


 yeah one impulse buy I am not regretting lol it was a toss up between it and this


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah one impulse buy I am not regretting lol it was as toss up between it and this


prefer the Accurist to be honest.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> prefer the Accurist to be honest.


yeah it was no contest when I saw them  but I have saw this one which is more appealing to me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 1862858


 You are right waiting for the watches from India x3 and 2 from last week now this one better not tell the wife not keeping well at the moment


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Looking forward to this one should get it tomorrow


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Looking forward to this one


How many watches is that now smeagal? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How many watches is that now smeagal?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Mid 70s I think not counting EMs


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Mid 70s I think


Wow...you might need a little help with the addiction bud ☺

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow...you might need a little help with the addiction bud ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I will need to watch out I will call it time soon


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I will need to watch out I will call it time soon


Ah sure it's your hobby and if it's not breaking the bank then enjoy..you're getting a great collection together!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Nothing to expensive looking for grail for retirement in a couple of years


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Nothing to expensive looking for grail for retirement in a couple of years


What sort of thing were you thinking of as a grail?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What sort of thing were you thinking of as a grail?


 Tudor Black Bay I hope depending on the way I work my pension out


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Tudor Black Bay I hope depending on the way I work my pension out


That's a great choice. It's a nice sports watch but it's also dressy as well and that snowflake hand gives it a lovely classic look. I particularly like the red bezel version with the dark dial and the gold accents, very classy.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's a great choice. It's a nice sports watch but it's also dressy as well and that snowflake hand gives it a lovely classic look. I particularly like the red bezel version with the dark dial and the gold accents, very classy.


You must have been reading my mind


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> You must have been reading my mind


I've had my eye on the Tiger Concept homage for some time now but there's nothing like the original.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've had my eye on the Tiger Concept homage for some time now but there's nothing like the original.


 Could get the homage but the real thing would be worth the wait


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Could get the homage but the real thing would be worth the wait


Have you seen them in the argyle arcade yet? Was in looking at them yesterday, lovely

sent from kindle fire


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Have you seen them in the argyle arcade yet? Was in looking at them yesterday, lovely
> 
> sent from kindle fire


 Need to have a look as long as no masked hoods are about at the time


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

ITMY, the Argos outlet page on Ebay has the black dial version of that Rotary you wanted down to £50.

Rotary Men&apos;s Brown & Black Chronograph Leather Strap Watch. | eBay


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

And the cream dial one is down to £70. I told you it would be reduced before you knew it.

Rotary Men&apos;s Brown and Cream Chronograph Strap Watch. | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Bed Book Sleep


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> And the cream dial one is down to £70. I told you it would be reduced before you knew it.
> 
> Rotary Men&apos;s Brown and Cream Chronograph Strap Watch. | eBay
> 
> View attachment 1863690


is it me or does it look slightly different


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

If you think it looks different It's probably just the way it's been photographed or sometimes they use computer renders instead of real life photographs. But I'm pretty sure that the actual watch is the same.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If you think it looks different It's probably just the way it's been photographed or sometimes they use computer renders instead of real life photographs. But I'm pretty sure that the actual watch is the same.


It could be that argos has changed it online shop around in the last couple of days I don't like the new lay out at all looks very cheap and a ameturist why do they have to mess with things that work fine before and like ****e after .. I was looking at the video for the rotary I think it was the black and white one and they call the sub dials lol soft dials silly cow I thought


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I saw the code for the Vax sale on Hot Deals UK. I had a look and was considering getting one of those orange Gator hand held vacuams. Any good? Thing is though once you added in the p&p it was only £10 cheaper than Amazon's everyday price so it wasn't quite the Mega bargain it seemed. I was also thinking of the cylinder pets vacuam, again any opinion of it?


Had 2 Vax now, both with same issue. Foam filter clogs up after almost every use, then starts not picking up & overheats cutoff. Design feature according to Vax - fault if you ask me.
Newer models may be better IDK.
Likely go back to dyson - first one lasted 12 yrs


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so who is getting issue 19 today then ?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so who is getting issue 19 today then ?


I will be going to have a look at lunchtime, can't guarantee a purchase though.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I will be going to have a look at lunchtime, can't guarantee a purchase though.


 yeah I ant running out the door either I may take a look later on while I waiting for the paint to dry but on second thoughts watching the paint dry might be more fun


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Afternoon guys, got the ovm back on today. Also I was bored so I made a banana cake


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a vintage Tudor, snowflake hands and all, lots of character in the patina, but why such a sterile face?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Afternoon all..check out this seiko mod!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Issue #19, well I looked, and I really did think of buying one. It's one of the nicest looking EM divers, and yes, the face is well detailed, but, it's a tenner, and I decided that I just wouldn't wear it, so I didn't buy one.

If anything, its nicer than the subby, and it's the most tempted I've been of the last few issues. But, it's quartz, the bezel is fake, and it's not waterproof. The quartz, 100m, working bezel, Casio diver's is still GBP14.99 at Argos, just for comparison.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Issue #19, well I looked, and I really did think of buying one. It's one of the nicest looking EM divers, and yes, the face is well detailed, but, it's a tenner, and I decided that I just wouldn't wear it, so I didn't buy one.
> 
> If anything, its nicer than the subby, and it's the most tempted I've been of the last few issues. But, it's quartz, the bezel is fake, and it's not waterproof. The quartz, 100m, working bezel, Casio diver's is still GBP14.99 at Argos, just for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 1870562


Wonder if the hour markers are lumed?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you know I starting to waver on the whole fixed bezel thing I have some watch I have paid a lot more for that have a fixed bezel like my pulsar chrono and I think the world time has a fixed and also my sekonda chrono so I was looking at the subby an the case does stand out and is In essences it's best feature so I just might have this one and see what a decent dial in it looks like just got to work what dial that will be


----------



## dalliance (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I am one of the "idiots" who did buy issue18 lol , I say idiot because I dont think that much of it to be quite honest , it just feels "wrong" , the weight just seems off to me , in fact I would go so far as saying that the watch feels like it is "chrome" ( I use the word chrome loosely here ) plated plastic as opposed to metal . In fact I am going to say that unless they release a "stunner" thats me done with the collection .

They just missed the mark with this release for me , its just too shiny , its a shame that they could not make the case "matt" instead of chrome especially as that was one of the main features of the original watch ( the description of the watch in the magazine even states that they were "parkerised" -coated to make them matt to prevent reflections ) .


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I might save the tenner for a joblot of watches in stead


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Im looking for a 18mm leather strap for the '63. Anybody got any suggestions?









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I know it's not an ammo type strap with no markings on it but I like it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Im looking for a 18mm leather strap for the '63. Anybody got any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me have a look in my box of tricks  how do mate how's life


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Im looking for a 18mm leather strap for the '63. Anybody got any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you after a nato or a 2 piece?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> let me have a look in my box of tricks  how do mate how's life


Not too bad thanks for asking mate. Last night tonight and then I'm off for a week !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> are you after a nato or a 2 piece?


I think a two piece as the NATO's I've seen on eBay all look a bit plasticky leather. I'd be open to one if the leather was quality.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I know it's not an ammo type strap with no markings on it but I like it lol


That look absolutely boss mate ! Well done on the purchase. In my opinion that looks way nicer than when it's on the bracelet. That's not to say that the bracelet's not nice but some dive watches look the biz on a good quality tan leather strap and you've definitely hit the mark there mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I think a two piece as the NATO's I've seen on eBay all look a bit plasticky leather. I'd be open to one if the leather was quality.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


this guy has some nice leather natos, he's an admin of the divers watches page on facebook, I've just ordered a 22mm one off him today

Leather Watch Strap Band Wrap Military 5 Ring S/S & PVD Many Colours & Sizes | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> this guy has some nice leather natos, he's an admin of the divers watches page on facebook, I've just ordered a 22mm one off him today
> 
> Leather Watch Strap Band Wrap Military 5 Ring S/S & PVD Many Colours & Sizes | eBay


Cheers mate, I'm off for a look.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I think a two piece as the NATO's I've seen on eBay all look a bit plasticky leather. I'd be open to one if the leather was quality.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 how about this i'm sure we can do a trade


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> this guy has some nice leather natos, he's an admin of the divers watches page on facebook, I've just ordered a 22mm one off him today
> 
> Leather Watch Strap Band Wrap Military 5 Ring S/S & PVD Many Colours & Sizes | eBay


haha I put up that link a few weeks ago


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how about this i'm sure we can do a trade


Cheers mate but I'm gonna keep looking. Still haven't decided between a 2 piece or NATO/Zulu, who'd have thought choosing a watch strap was so hard !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

It's here...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That looks like a vintage Tudor, snowflake hands and all, lots of character in the patina, but why such a sterile face?


Coz I built it from the cheapest dial and set of hands I could find from a watch donated by underwater mechanic. I love it!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It's here...


Nice ! How is it Mike is it everything you hoped it would be ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> It's here...


Very very nice Mike. .how does it feel on?

You have a Tag now! !!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Stunning. You can't put your finger on it but it just feels quality, even though it is a bit battered and bruised it feels worth every penny. And each Quartz tick lands precisely on the dial markers. It's the little things...


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The new strap for my blue scuba dude has arrived, the one from eBay seller heavends. Very good quality, solid ends, brushed stainless steel, easy to adjust the links. Very comfortable to wear too.

It's a shame I can't fit it to my G10, I bet it would work really well with it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Stunning. You can't put your finger on it but it just feels quality, even though it is a bit battered and bruised it feels worth every penny. And each Quartz tick lands precisely on the dial markers. It's the little things...


I know exactly what you are saying, when I look at mine I can see all those little things that show you it's a step up from a similar Seiko or Citizen watch. It just feels a bit more luxurious doesn't it, like they have paid a bit more attention to detail.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I know exactly what you are saying, when I look at mine I can see all those little things that show you it's a step up from a similar Seiko or Citizen watch. It just feels a bit more luxurious doesn't it, like they have paid a bit more attention to detail.


Yes. Also, the size is perfect. Not too big, not too small. I know you can't get in with it but for me it is just right, and I also like that it is not too thick. It is exactly halfway between dress watch and tool diver which helps me fit it into my collection.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just seen a Citizen Autozilla listed for a good price. Do I or don't I pull the trigger?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't like it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's one on an Isofrane.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I think it looks like it is trying too hard.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> I think it looks like it is trying too hard.


I wouldn't say that, it's a 1000m diver and built like a tank. Helium valve, thick sapphire crystal, absolutely killer lume, and removable bezel and crown so you can easily strip it down to clean it after use in seawater. It's a bomb proof tool watch just like the Ploprof.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's one on an Isofrane.
> 
> View attachment 1872698


Get it shags!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Get it shags!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


If I do does anyone want to buy my steel Ecozilla off me?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> If I do does anyone want to buy my steel Ecozilla off me?


got a photo? ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorted this festina for a workmate had sitting around for years


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just seen a Citizen Autozilla listed for a good price. Do I or don't I pull the trigger?
> 
> View attachment 1872674


Pull

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sorted this festina for a workmate had sitting around for years


I kind of like festina's


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> got a photo? ;-)


Some pics of EcoZillas.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Ist of six itmy thanks for crown but to small diver style required


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not bad for a 40 year old watch good lume


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Ist of six itmy thanks for crown but to small diver style required


you got the pic of the watch before so I go a better idea of what sort you need


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you got the pic of the watch before so I go a better idea of what sort you need










Before I lost it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Before I lost it


so you need a screw downed crown ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so you need a screw downed crown ?


 Thats right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I have saw this for *€595 *out of my price ranged but would you


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats right


don't think I got one ... and a vostock crown would not work ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Before I lost it


You could probably get one from Cousins UK but would need to measure it with a micrometer or something.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You could probably get one from Cousins UK but would need to measure it with a micrometer or something.


 or if some one has got a non working casoki  or even a soki then should be a straight swap


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> or if some one has got a non working casoki  or even a soki then should be a straight swap


 It is the soki movement


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

book reading time early rise for me


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> well I have saw this for *€595 *out of my price ranged but would you


Defo!!

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well I have saw this for *€595 *out of my price ranged but would you


Yeah I would. Sinn are one of my favourite brands and I love the way they do that stark white on black aesthetic on their watches.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

My Military Royale MR079 finally arrived from esswatch.com Military Royale New Mens Black Dial Date Swiss Army Watch Military Royale Brand New Mens Black Dial Date Quality Swiss Army Style Sport Quartz Watch [MR079] - US$15.42 : .

Paid on 8th October, Sent on 10th October and Arrived in Australia on 31 October. Watch and post inclusive was USD$11.79, they had a sale running when I bought mine 

Seems well made and is a good size, I have a 7 inch wrist and I'm using the 2nd strap hole closest to the watch, so it leaves about 2 inches of strap to the last hole.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

mariomart said:


> My Military Royale MR079 finally arrived from esswatch.com Military Royale New Mens Black Dial Date Swiss Army Watch Military Royale Brand New Mens Black Dial Date Quality Swiss Army Style Sport Quartz Watch [MR079] - US$15.42 : .
> 
> Paid on 8th October, Sent on 10th October and Arrived in Australia on 31 October. Watch and post inclusive was USD$11.79, they had a sale running when I bought mine
> 
> ...


I like that a lot my only niggle is it says on the dial 3atm but In the specs it says it's not water resistant


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

3 atm means it's ok in fog but not heavy rain, or ok if you get a spot of water on it washing your hands. If you immerse it when washing your hands, you could be in trouble,even after one dunking.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> 3 atm means it's ok in fog but not heavy rain, or ok if you get a spot of water on it washing your hands. If you immerse it when washing your hands, you could be in trouble,even after one dunking.


what I mean to say is what's the point of having that on the dial it just pointless I would have left it a sterile dial 

oh and for those not in the know a break down 


*How Submergible Is Your Watch?*It's easy to tell. Just look on the dial, usually between the 4 and 7 digits, or on the case-back for the reference words: water resistant, water resist, W/R, 3ATM and/or the included reference of: 100, 150, 200, feet/meters etc.. A watch is not designed to be deliberately submerged under water if it is not so signified by a depth rating, which will be printed on the dial of the watch or somewhere on the case back with the reference depth for which it is rated.  In the service and repair of watches, it is our service policy that a watch must be depth rated on the dial or case back to be called water resistant. Water resistancy MUST be so signified by it's depth and be stamped or engraved on the dial or the case-back with it's referenced depth, or it simply is not submergible.  According to guidelines issued by the Federal Trade Commission, since the 1960's, watch marketers are not allowed to label their watches "water-proof". This aided us to achieve truthfulness and accuracy of product labeling and advertising. Even watches designed for deep-sea diving cannot claim to be waterproof. The seals that keep water out are not completely impervious and their effectiveness can be reduced over time with age, deterioration, and exposure to chemicals. This concept is recognized globally when dealing with precision timepieces.​*Common Water Resistance Ratings*

*Depth Rating**Usages*10 Meters
33 Feet
1 ATM A watch with this resistance level is protected against accidental exposure to water; for example, splashes, perspiration or accidental immersion. It should not be exposed to any water pressure.30 Meters100 Feet3 ATM​This level will easily withstand splashes or brief immersion in water, or getting caught in the rain. However, it is not sufficiently resistant for swimming or bathing.50 Meters
165 Feet
5 ATMA watch with this level of resistance is wearable around household sinks, while playing sports and while swimming in shallow water. Do not wear it while bathing, snorkeling or scuba diving.100 Meters
330 Feet
10 ATMThis level of water resistance will allow a watch to be worn around household sinks, while playing sports and while swimming, poolside diving or snorkeling. Do not wear it while scuba diving150 Meters
500 Feet
15 ATMA watch with this resistance level is wearable around household sinks, while playing sports and while swimming or poolside diving. It is also suitable for snorkeling and scuba diving.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol and a few pics 

​


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol and a few pics
> 
> ​


morning guys, here is the WR ratings for my watches

500m - ok in rain but wipe dry immediately 
300m - hide from rain
200m - quickly hide from rain
100m - when raining stay indoors
30m - leave in display box at all times!

;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At McDonalds keeping my watch dry 100m water ? resistance


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> At McDonalds keeping my watch dry 100m water ? resistance


Don't let any hot apple pie get near it 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Well in case it rains later is 1000m water resistant enough lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

funny thing is the fanty (issue 1) turn out to be water resistant to some degree as for a laugh I put it thro a few test swimming with it showering with it taking a bath with it and it came thro all lol just can never tell but to some people 3atm would mean that it has a 3 bar atmosphere which if my maths is right (that don't happen often ) then it got a depth of 99 feet is 1 atm is 33 feet 3atm = 99 feet ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> funny thing is the fanty (issue 1) turn out to be water resistant to some degree as for a laugh I put it thro a few test swimming with it showering with it taking a bath with it and it came thro all lol just can never tell but to some people 3atm would mean that it has a 3 bar atmosphere which if my maths is right (that don't happen often ) then it got a depth of 99 feet is 1 atm is 33 feet 3atm = 99 feet ?


No 3 atm is about 30 feet. And it is about pressure not depth so you couldn't actually submerge it. Basically it is a con!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> No 3 atm is about 30 feet. And it is about pressure not depth so you couldn't actually submerge it. Basically it is a con!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 don't really understand it fully that's why I look at the pics  but it does say this ? 

30 Meters100 Feet3 ATM​


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol so I just had a shower and I even took this one off haha wr200 but she's to pretty to get broke  lol I might even treat her to a new bezel ring as this one been well used ...... hmmm really


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

It's 10m of water depth per bar or atm. So 10bar (or 10 atm) is 100m of water depth.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry meant metres not feet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Sorry meant metres not feet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


inch feet meter furlong c.m who's got a clue haha why can't it be simpler it's all relative yes honey your bum does look big in those jeans hmmm think not ... they look like a size 8 works for me  but serious are we going to go scuba diving any times soon well except for u.w.m


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do you know it seems like an aged since I have order a new vostok I think I hear one calling my name so softly and sweetly  haha what do you think


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do you know it seems like an aged since I have order a new vostok I think I hear one calling my name so softly and sweetly  haha what do you think


That's a nice one....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That's a nice one....


yeah 42 euros all in from zenitar so what's that £32.89. 3 and a bit e.m watches haha


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Weekend off will be doing usual taxi service for no pay, bar humbug. and no post for me today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Weekend off will be doing usual taxi service for no pay, bar humbug. and no post for me today


 I might have solve your crown problem I had a unmentionable in a joblot I have been using for parts I just check it and it's a screw crown so will post it In the morning to you mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I might have solve your crown problem I had a unmentionable in a joblot I have been using for parts I just check it and it's a screw crown so will post it In the morning to you mate


 You are some cookie itmy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how about this


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Well in case it rains later is 1000m water resistant enough lol


Where are you, Atlantis? lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Where are you, Atlantis? lol


 Safe in a submarine I hope


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am committing to 10 watches plus one on my wrist... This means I have this like new box going spare. I will be sticking it on ebay asking for for £15 delivered, unless anyone on here wants it for a special MWC thread price in which case PM me tonight...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I am committing to 10 watches plus one on my wrist... This means I have this like new box going spare. I will be sticking it on ebay asking for for £15 delivered, unless anyone on here wants it for a special MWC thread price in which case PM me tonight...


I don't think I could narrow mine down to 11 lol but it's a good idea or you just end up with loads that get no wrist time


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I don't think I could narrow mine down to 11 lol but it's a good idea or you just end up with loads that get no wrist time


That is the idea. I have gone from 24 to (quick count) 14, plus two being repaired and two on the way. So that's, what, 16. One in the glove box of the car, one in my drawer at work 'for emergencies', one ready for running so doesn't count leaves me with 2 to move on to achieve my goal. Easy.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> That is the idea. I have gone from 24 to (quick count) 14, plus two being repaired and two on the way. So that's, what, 16. One in the glove box of the car, one in my drawer at work 'for emergencies', one ready for running so doesn't count leaves me with 2 to move on to achieve my goal. Easy.


I've just gone through mine and there is at least 12 that I'll never wear so maybe it's ebay'in time again lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Before I lost it


do you still need a winder? I've got a soki that I don't want. if you want it PM me and I'll stick it in the post for ya ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I will have to sort out my wearable watches soon and keep the vintage watches in the large case being so sad just to look at,the ems thats a different story


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading again will switch on in morning before I go out.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Book reading again will switch on in morning before I go out.


shall I still send the crown mate or wait to see if sharkys works ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

morning all so what's it to be for today I think I will get out a vossie have not worn one in a while  pics to follow how's today treats everyone nicely I hope. wonder if blanchy will get five minutes of free time to say hello and I wonder if w.s is going to be lazy with his time off and spend all day on here or get all those little diy jobs done that start to build up I'm about halfway thro mine so I think it's a lazy day for me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> shall I still send the crown mate or wait to see if sharkys works ?


 yes itmy you never know


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> yes itmy you never know


yeah if it did fit it would finish the watch of


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning all. 

Watch box sold this morning, and buyer finally paid for Parnis (on pay day, fancy that...) so I have just got back from the post office. Still brutally selling off watches I will never wear. It is amazing how getting the TAG has stepped things up in terms of my standards, I can't see myself wearing an EM Quartz when I have a TAG sitting in my watch box, and I always end up grabbing my Seiko diver anyway, so the core of my collection will be:

Seiko diver (daily wear)
Seiko dress watch (for weddings)
Vostok (got to have a Vossie)
HMT (got to have an HMT)
TAG (for work)
Timex diver (birth year watch)
timex ironman (sports)

And then the rest will be the ones I fancy at the time, and which I switch out when getting new ones.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Watch box sold this morning, and buyer finally paid for Parnis (on pay day, fancy that...) so I have just got back from the post office. Still brutally selling off watches I will never wear. It is amazing how getting the TAG has stepped things up in terms of my standards, I can't see myself wearing an EM Quartz when I have a TAG sitting in my watch box, and I always end up grabbing my Seiko diver anyway, so the core of my collection will be:
> 
> ...


 Tag for work


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Watch box sold this morning, and buyer finally paid for Parnis (on pay day, fancy that...) so I have just got back from the post office. Still brutally selling off watches I will never wear. It is amazing how getting the TAG has stepped things up in terms of my standards, I can't see myself wearing an EM Quartz when I have a TAG sitting in my watch box, and I always end up grabbing my Seiko diver anyway, so the core of my collection will be:
> 
> ...


I feel the same since I got the Steiny!! I'll never wear an EM, probably never wear a quartz apart from my eco drives and g-shocks. there's no point keeping what you won't wear is there lol
here are my sellers if anyone is interested b4 I get them on ebay, let me know ;-)


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a seiko solar that never gets worn because its not an auto


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I feel the same since I got the Steiny!! I'll never wear an EM, probably never wear a quartz apart from my eco drives and g-shocks. there's no point keeping what you won't wear is there lol
> here are my sellers if anyone is interested b4 I get them on ebay, let me know ;-)


top right look interesting ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> top right look interesting ?


that's the sbs faulty that just needed a battery


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Sharky..The solar gets a lot of love on diverswatches doesn't it?

A few of you guys are really consolidating the collections. .aiming higher all the time!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I feel the same since I got the Steiny!! I'll never wear an EM, probably never wear a quartz apart from my eco drives and g-shocks. there's no point keeping what you won't wear is there lol
> here are my sellers if anyone is interested b4 I get them on ebay, let me know ;-)


Could be interested in tan strap original Archie. Let me know price pls. Thx


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Could be interested in tan strap original Archie. Let me know price pls. Thx


 an Archie in your collection would be good you just got to have an Archie lol I got 7 seven with various modd done to them  well four originals and three modded


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

jonmac73 said:


> Could be interested in tan strap original Archie. Let me know price pls. Thx


I'm off out now but I'll pm you when I get back in this afternoon


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

First of the ones from India


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> First of the ones from India


ant they great


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Watch box sold this morning, and buyer finally paid for Parnis (on pay day, fancy that...) so I have just got back from the post office. Still brutally selling off watches I will never wear. It is amazing how getting the TAG has stepped things up in terms of my standards, I can't see myself wearing an EM Quartz when I have a TAG sitting in my watch box, and I always end up grabbing my Seiko diver anyway, so the core of my collection will be:
> 
> ...


Or just Tag for daily wear, Tag for weddings, Tag for work. When you've got a watch that great why not just wear it for everything? It's versatile enough to do so.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Or just Tag for daily wear, Tag for weddings, Tag for work. When you've got a watch that great why not just wear it for everything? It's versatile enough to do so.


True. How you getting on with yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Its graduation time


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Its graduation time


what is the graduation?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Its graduation time


Nice one blanchy. .enjoy. .don't worry about the sweaty hand as you go up to get you're parchment and the handshake. .happens to everyone 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Im graduating in automotive management and technology degree


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Im graduating in automotive management and technology degree


Congrats!! Enjoy your day.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well you know you got my best wishes mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Im graduating in automotive management and technology degree


Congratulations Blanchy, enjoy your day mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> True. How you getting on with yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't even sized up the bracelet yet and I don't know if I will. I'm 80% sure I'll be flipping it (as great a watch as it is) and seeing as it's in near mint condition I don't want to chance getting any marks on it when I know it's probably going to be going up for sale soon.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not much movement on here tonght wife not well so did not go out did a few chores around the house


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What do you guys think of this Pelagos homage? Pretty nice isn't it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> What do you guys think of this Pelagos homage? Pretty nice isn't it.
> 
> View attachment 1893762


Lovely shaggy, really nice shade of blue

sent from kindle fire


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

They do a tritium Marathon homage as well .









And a Black Bay homage that is nice but I think they really should have gone for a white or vintage look lime instead of the green which doesn't really go so well with the rest of the watch.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

How did you get on with your luminox?

sent from kindle fire


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> How did you get on with your luminox?
> 
> sent from kindle fire


Oh, good news. I opened a case with Ebay and they found in my favour and refunded me my total purchase cost. The watch is currently at the Luminox service centre getting fixed and I can't wait to get it back. I'm going to order a nice black stealth nato for it, it's going to look badass.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


>


Are these your own pics? If so what do you think of the quality of the Borealis vs the Tiger? I like that the Borealis uses a ceramic lumed bezel and AR sapphire but I think I prefer the dial of the Tiger a bit more.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Oh, good news. I opened a case with Ebay and they found in my favour and refunded me my total purchase cost. The watch is currently at the Luminox service centre getting fixed and I can't wait to get it back. I'm going to order a nice black stealth nato for it, it's going to look badass.


So who eats the cost for the refund, eBay or the seller?

sent from kindle fire


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not much movement on here tonght wife not well so did not go out did a few chores around the house


Sorry to hear that, do the docs have it under control?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> So who eats the cost for the refund, eBay or the seller?
> 
> sent from kindle fire


I was wondering that he would have to have some money if you was not returning it surely ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Sorry to hear that, do the docs have it under control?


 They do and they dont she takes that many pills a lot of them seem to counteract one another


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> So who eats the cost for the refund, eBay or the seller?
> 
> sent from kindle fire


I don't know to be honest. I think it might just come out of the pot from all the money that people pay in fees.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Are these your own pics? If so what do you think of the quality of the Borealis vs the Tiger? I like that the Borealis uses a ceramic lumed bezel and AR sapphire but I think I prefer the dial of the Tiger a bit more.


My pics. The Sea Hawk is finished better, is lighter in weight and has the matte ceramic bezel. Each has bracelet issues, so I went with leather. My Tiger is the "Superthick" version with the ceramic bezel and optional Miyota 8215.

http://www.tiger-concept.com/watch.html

The Drake has a 28,800 bph clone movement, which is better than the 21,600 bph NH35a in the Sea Hawk IMO. But they don't sell the Drake anymore....not sure why it is still shown on the website. Got mine from a WUS member and he had replaced the pip. For the money they are all good value, but you'll want to put them on your own straps.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I like this one the Francis Drake


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> They do a tritium Marathon homage as well .
> 
> View attachment 1893794
> 
> ...


Been looking at the Borealis BB homage for a while and keep going off it because of the green lime and the crown guard, like the blue though, really nice.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


 I prefer the dark red bezel insert


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Now I will be dreaming about Black Bay homages tonght


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


>


You've got 3 Black Bay homages? Wow, you must like the BB design a lot.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Now I will be dreaming about Black Bay homages tonght


well all I dream of is melting pocket watches and stairs that go on forever


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Those Borealis's (Boreali?) look awesome!

In other news, guess who won this competition... The Time Bum: Brathwait and J. Grant's Giveaway!

Nice little Quartz dress watch coming my way...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Those Borealis's (Boreali?) look awesome!
> 
> In other news, guess who won this competition... The Time Bum: Brathwait and J. Grant's Giveaway!
> 
> Nice little Quartz dress watch coming my way...


yeah me and chico did no good in the zelos giveaway was that one on here because I enter three and for the life of me I can't remember what the other two was ?  loving the watch not sure of the strap thou


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah me and chico did no good in the zelos giveaway was that one on here because I enter three and for the life of me I can't remember what the other two was ?  loving the watch not sure of the strap thou


There are several straps coming with it, that's just one of them!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Another warm night are we sure its November.will go to daughters today I hope


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

total off subject but what's new where's the best place to off-load a lot of ps2 games  about 35 in total unless I get rid of them all then about 60-80 of them


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Go to game and trade them in for in store credit or good hard cash. GAME is a uk retailer


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I use CEX for trading in my stuff, if you go on to their website you can search for the games you have and it tells you exactly how much you will get in cash or if you take store credit you get a bit more, but don't expect more than a £1 per game


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I use CEX for trading in my stuff, if you go on to their website you can search for the games you have and it tells you exactly how much you will get in cash or if you take store credit you get a bit more, but don't expect more than a £1 per game


yeah I thought about a quid a game but I had heard that certain games may go for more is that a myth ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing the Zulu SBS today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Go to game and trade them in for in store credit or good hard cash. GAME is a uk retailer


 the two nearest games shops to me have gone out of business


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I thought about a quid a game but I had heard that certain games may go for more is that a myth ?


just depends on the game mate, GTA san andreas goes for £2 credit or £1.20 cash & gran turismo 3 is 20p cash or 30p credit!!!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

going with the nighthawk today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> just depends on the game mate, GTA san andreas goes for £2 credit or £1.20 cash & gran turismo 3 is 20p cash or 30p credit!!!


I might as well just give them to a charity shop maybe seems a lot of work for little money


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I might as well just give them to a charity shop maybe seems a lot of work for little money


 That will make more space for your watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> That will make more space for your watches


 well I was having to clear out one of the wardrobes after opening It and nearly getting crush with old junk hehe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Last night instead of counting black sheep I was counting black bays to get to sleep


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I might as well just give them to a charity shop maybe seems a lot of work for little money


Music Magpie. They'll give you a pittance but once you get to £10 they will collect them for free and gets them out of your hands.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Music Magpie. They'll give you a pittance but once you get to £10 they will collect them for free and gets them out of your hands.


just looked a cex worth about 8 quid if I'm lucky  I will have a look at magpie next


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I can't believe twin calibre is only worth 5p crazy charity shop here I come or stick them up in the loft for ten years might be worth a whole 2 quid them hmmm


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> I can't believe twin calibre is only worth 5p crazy charity shop here I come or stick them up in the loft for ten years might be worth a whole 2 quid them hmmm


Before you rush to the charity shops, give Cash Converters a go. My local one stocks ps2 games, so they obviously take them.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can't believe twin calibre is only worth 5p crazy charity shop here I come or stick them up in the loft for ten years might be worth a whole 2 quid them hmmm


You could make some lemonade and have a yard sale 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> total off subject but what's new where's the best place to off-load a lot of ps2 games  about 35 in total unless I get rid of them all then about 60-80 of them


do you have a CEX near you? they buy in bulk, not sure how much they pay tho, could be pence for some of em 

edit, should have scrolled up b4 typing lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Before you rush to the charity shops, give Cash Converters a go. My local one stocks ps2 games, so they obviously take them.


I think it will be my good deed for the day there's two that I think are worth it near me that's the age concern and the ymca I also support the British heart foundation and the Alzheimer's trust  so one off them can have them


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> You could make some lemonade and have a yard sale
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


in my neck of the wood's it's more a yard steal


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think it will be my good deed for the day there's two that I think are worth it near me that's the age concern and the ymca I also support the British heart foundation and the Alzheimer's trust  so one off them can have them












Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol I think they came along after haha check my spelling and it is y.m.c.a


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The thing is though there isn't really any interest in PS2 games anymore. Hardly anybody wants them, especially as the PS3 and PS4 were not backwards compatible. Trying to sell a load of PS2 games now is probably the equivalent of trying to sell some Boyzone, Spice Girls, and 2 Unlimited cassettes, people just don't want that stuff anymore or even have the means to play it. True some PS2 games can go for a little bit of money, some games that are cult classics or maybe weren't released in very high numbers to the UK market (I'm thinking of things like Okami, Shadow of the Colossus, Ico, Rez, etc) but the fact is that if you go to anywhere like CEX or Music Magpie you'll probably just get about 30p per game if you lucky. You're best bet is just to bundle them up in a box and sell them all together as one on Ebay or even to just take them to a charity shop. Have you still got your PS2 console? Maybe see about donating it and the games to a good cause such as the childrens department of your local hospital.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

If you have one song that you play more than any other what is it.Mine is Starship Trooper by yes and second favourite is White Rabbit by Grace Slick


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing is though there isn't really any interest in PS2 games anymore. Hardly anybody wants them, especially as the PS3 and PS4 were not backwards compatible. Trying to sell a load of PS2 games now is probably the equivalent of trying to sell some Boyzone, Spice Girls, and 2 Unlimited cassettes, people just don't want that stuff anymore or even have the means to play it. True some PS2 games can go for a little bit of money, some games that are cult classics or maybe weren't released in very high numbers to the UK market (I'm thinking of things like Okami, Shadow of the Colossus, Ico, Rez, etc) but the fact is that if you go to anywhere like CEX or Music Magpie you'll probably just get about 30p per game if you lucky. You're best bet is just to bundle them up in a box and sell them all together as one on Ebay or even to just take them to a charity shop. Have you still got your PS2 console? Maybe see about donating it and the games to a good cause such as the childrens department of your local hospital.


The PS3 was backwards compatible. .but I agree I never loaded any of my PS2 games to my PS3..many just move on and games don't age well..I mean I use to think pole position was the best thing ever when it was in the arcades 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The PS3 was backwards compatible. .but I agree I never loaded any of my PS2 games to my PS3..many just move on and games don't age well..I mean I use to think pole position was the best thing ever when it was in the arcades
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


The first PS3s were backwards compatible. They removed the functionality in the second batch. I had a 40gb one, not compatible. They also removed half the USBs from it and several other hits as time went on.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> The first PS3s were backwards compatible. They removed the functionality in the second batch. I had a 40gb one, not compatible. They also removed half the USBs from it and several other hits as time went on.


Yeah mine was the first monster big model..they probably removed because there was no demand

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> The PS3 was backwards compatible. .but I agree I never loaded any of my PS2 games to my PS3..many just move on and games don't age well..I mean I use to think pole position was the best thing ever when it was in the arcades
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Only the very first initial batch of PS3's were backwards compatible. They pulled that feature very quickly, I had an old 40gb fat model and that definitely wasn't backwards compatible and neither was my 120gb slim that replaced it after that fat one failed. All PS3's though do actually play PS1 discs. So why did they pull the backwards compatability feature? Well it was probably to encourage people to buy HD remakes of old games from the PSN store and making revenue that way rather than just buying second hand copies of PS2 games whereby Sony don't get any money from those transactions. It was also said to be a cost cutting feature to allow them to probably save a chunk of money on every batch of consoles manufactured by leaving out the circuit boards and chips needed for backwards compatability. It all comes down to profit in the end.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Has anybody here got a next gen console yet? I absolutely can't muster up any enthusiasm to get one, I don't really see any killer app games yet. I was always a massive fan of COD and I thought that would be the next gen jumping in point for me but I've found that I've got no interest in the latest game whatsoever. Even things like Destiny and Driveclub are a bit "meh" rather than "wow". Maybe I'm just getting too old for all of this.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Has anybody here got a next gen console yet? I absolutely can't muster up any enthusiasm to get one, I don't really see any killer app games yet. I was always a massive fan of COD and I thought that would be the next gen jumping in point for me but I've found that I've got no interest in the latest game whatsoever. Even things like Destiny and Driveclub are a bit "meh" rather than "wow". Maybe I'm just getting too old for all of this.


 My son has the ps4 gets most of his games online


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Has anybody here got a next gen console yet? I absolutely can't muster up any enthusiasm to get one, I don't really see any killer app games yet. I was always a massive fan of COD and I thought that would be the next gen jumping in point for me but I've found that I've got no interest in the latest game whatsoever. Even things like Destiny and Driveclub are a bit "meh" rather than "wow". Maybe I'm just getting too old for all of this.


I was a serial COD freak for years but now i dont even give it a second thought anymore, i'm pretty sure its getting too old thats done it, plus with the price of the games now i could buy a nice watch instead of say 2 games

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I was a serial COD freak for years but now i dont even give it a second thought anymore, i'm pretty sure its getting too old thats done it, plus with the price of the games now i could buy a nice watch instead of say 2 games
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


I used to buy all the consules for my sons from the very first ones the first was Grand stand about 1983 and it was a form of tennis


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I was a serial COD freak for years but now i dont even give it a second thought anymore, i'm pretty sure its getting too old thats done it, plus with the price of the games now i could buy a nice watch instead of say 2 games
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


It's funny..my kids have many of the consuls but they're not really interested in the new PS4/X box. .they're more into the simple games they can play on the smart phones and fascinated with Minecraft. .which seems to have pretty basic graphics?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's funny..my kids have many of the consuls but they're not really interested in the new PS4/X box. .they're more into the simple games they can play on the smart phones and fascinated with Minecraft. .which seems to have pretty basic graphics?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 Grandkids play minecaft on the xbox 1 drives me nuts as I try to watch tv


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Grandkids play minecaft on the xbox 1 drives me nuts as I try to watch tv


Minecraft and variants of tetris seem to be the big thing nowadays. Oh and simple games with birds have had their day 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

How do you stop music duplicating on windows media player all I seem to do is delete tons of songs listening to Jeff Beck live at Ronnie Scotts


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

we still only have the old Wii ! the only game I play on it is 10 pin bowling and I've got a hard drive hooked up with 120 games on it lol. I never was a gamer really 

any way, back to watches lol here are a few b&w shots of my steiny ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> If you have one song that you play more than any other what is it.Mine is Starship Trooper by yes and second favourite is White Rabbit by Grace Slick


Yuck. My favourite by Jon Anderson is The Friends of Mr Cairo. Very evocative of the 30s. Unbelievable quite how he captured Bogart and classic film genre in one song.
Then there's Owner of a lonely heart. Oh my.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Check what folders and drives WMP is monitoring. Do you have any Apple devices? Sometimes you can get a clash whereby WMP sees tracks that are in Apple's codec and tries to duplicate them into WMA and vice versa.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

chicolabronse said:


> I was a serial COD freak for years but now i dont even give it a second thought anymore, i'm pretty sure its getting too old thats done it, plus with the price of the games now i could buy a nice watch instead of say 2 games


I think it is age.
I used to play Medal of Honor, GTA Vice City & San Andreas. Couldn't get my head around COD, Battlefield xx or Modern Warfare (tried MW3 - crap). Eventually tried console games on the PC, like Project IGI (fantastic) but in the last five years it's the flight sim and that's it. PS2 hasn't been out from under the bed in yonks.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yuck. My favourite by Jon Anderson is The Friends of Mr Cairo. Very evocative of the 30s. Unbelievable quite how he captured Bogart and classic film genre in one song.
> Then there's Owner of a lonely heart. Oh my.


 Love that track have it on video and audio


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Check what folders and drives WMP is monitoring. Do you have any Apple devices? Sometimes you can get a clash whereby WMP sees tracks that are in Apple's codec and tries to duplicate them into WMA and vice versa.


 Have both will check thanks


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yuck. My favourite by Jon Anderson is The Friends of Mr Cairo. Very evocative of the 30s. Unbelievable quite how he captured Bogart and classic film genre in one song.
> Then there's Owner of a lonely heart. Oh my.


I've been listening to George Gershwin a lot recently. !!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> I think it is age.
> I used to play Medal of Honor, GTA Vice City & San Andreas. Couldn't get my head around COD, Battlefield xx or Modern Warfare (tried MW3 - crap). Eventually tried console games on the PC, like Project IGI (fantastic) but in the last five years it's the flight sim and that's it. PS2 hasn't been out from under the bed in yonks.


I agree with you that Vice City and San Andreas, both are stone cold classics? But MW3 being crap? That's just laughable. It's probably regarded as one of the most influential games of the past decade both for its amazingly intense and immersive single player campaign and it's innovative multiplayer. MW1 was an incredible game but MW2 pushed it even further and I think that MW3 has some of the finest multiplayer maps I've ever played on. I can appreciate that the fast and frantic twitch nature of COD isn't for everyone but there's no way you can seriously call MW1 crap.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Next time you have multiple copies of a track appearing don't just delete them. Right click on them in WMP and select Show In Folder to see where they are being stored. Also click on properties and see what encoding they use.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I agree with you that Vice City and San Andreas, both are stone cold classics? But MW3 being crap? That's just laughable. It's probably regarded as one of the most influential games of the past decade both for its amazingly intense and immersive single player campaign and it's innovative multiplayer. MW1 was an incredible game but MW2 pushed it even further and I think that MW3 has some of the finest multiplayer maps I've ever played on. I can appreciate that the fast and frantic twitch nature of COD isn't for everyone but there's no way you can seriously call MW1 crap.


COD world at war was the best game ever..imho

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Next time you have multiple copies of a track appearing don't just delete them. Right click on them in WMP and select Show In Folder to see where they are being stored. Also click on properties and see what encoding they use.


 you are correct on windows media player one comes up as itunes the other wma


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> But MW3 being crap? That's just laughable.


I thought it was crap because it was just a total gore-fest. In warfare you do not get hordes of enemies coming at you in total succession from start to finish. Even in Somalia the enemy is not that suicidal to send soldiers at you at the rate of one every tenth of a second. Even ISIS don't fight like that! It was totally unrealistic, imo.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

In my humble opinion, Black is a more realistic representation of modern, urban warfare. Just a pity they never made any sequels.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing is though there isn't really any interest in PS2 games anymore. Hardly anybody wants them, especially as the PS3 and PS4 were not backwards compatible. Trying to sell a load of PS2 games now is probably the equivalent of trying to sell some Boyzone, Spice Girls, and 2 Unlimited cassettes, people just don't want that stuff anymore or even have the means to play it. True some PS2 games can go for a little bit of money, some games that are cult classics or maybe weren't released in very high numbers to the UK market (I'm thinking of things like Okami, Shadow of the Colossus, Ico, Rez, etc) but the fact is that if you go to anywhere like CEX or Music Magpie you'll probably just get about 30p per game if you lucky. You're best bet is just to bundle them up in a box and sell them all together as one on Ebay or even to just take them to a charity shop. Have you still got your PS2 console? Maybe see about donating it and the games to a good cause such as the childrens department of your local hospital.


no console got busted an age ago the games went in the bottom of the wardrobe an got forgotten about


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Has anybody here got a next gen console yet? I absolutely can't muster up any enthusiasm to get one, I don't really see any killer app games yet. I was always a massive fan of COD and I thought that would be the next gen jumping in point for me but I've found that I've got no interest in the latest game whatsoever. Even things like Destiny and Driveclub are a bit "meh" rather than "wow". Maybe I'm just getting too old for all of this.


well I must admit I love playing the old games dues ex. freedom fighter. to name two of my favourite  mighty get rid of the thirty but keep some of the others like hitman one and two


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I think it is age.
> I used to play Medal of Honor, GTA Vice City & San Andreas. Couldn't get my head around COD, Battlefield xx or Modern Warfare (tried MW3 - crap). Eventually tried console games on the PC, like Project IGI (fantastic) but in the last five years it's the flight sim and that's it. PS2 hasn't been out from under the bed in yonks.


the one I play now over and over is dead island just been playing it now with my mindblowing knife


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Listening to ABWH Close to the edge brill.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> I thought it was crap because it was just a total gore-fest. In warfare you do not get hordes of enemies coming at you in total succession from start to finish. Even in Somalia the enemy is not that suicidal to send soldiers at you at the rate of one every tenth of a second. Even ISIS don't fight like that! It was totally unrealistic, imo.


Did you not like the multiplayer side of it?

Besides I don't think the point of a video game like that is to be realistic. If it was you'd probably go to play it and spend about 6 hours hiding behind a brick wall and a pile of sandbags afraid to stick your head out because one bullet would kill you dead and there'd be no continues. That wouldn't make a very fun game would it. These games are meant to be more like the fantasy of big Hollywood action movies rather than slavishly imitating real life.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did you not like the multiplayer side of it?


When you got mobile broadband, you don't get multiplayer anything. ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Besides *I don't think the point of a video game like that is to be realistic*. If it was you'd probably go to play it and spend about 6 hours hiding behind a brick wall and a pile of sandbags afraid to stick your head out because one bullet would kill you dead and there'd be no continues. That wouldn't make a very fun game would it. These games are meant to be more like the fantasy of big Hollywood action movies rather than slavishly imitating real life.


That's just it. It's _not _realistic, it's just a point and shoot. So why not just have aliens, or bog-monsters, or the Krave cereal characters instead of the human urban enemy? 
Because the designers _intended _it to be realistic and convincing, that's why.
To me it failed on both counts. There's no doubt the graphics were good, but so are most games these days.
But that's just my opinion, so don't shoot me for it. If you want to just blatt away at different parts of the screen aimlessly, that's fine. Feel free.
i'd rather there was some aim to it, and MW3 didn't actually seem to have any aim to it - a console version of Whack-A-mole, basically. 
Games like Black, or Project IGI, did it much better imo, by actually giving your brain matter some use in between all the trigger-finger exercise.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> When you got mobile broadband, you don't get multiplayer anything. ;-)


Multiplayer is where the real focus of a game like COD or Battlefield. You'll pay the campaign mode and it's done and dusted within the week. But the multiplayer is where the real action is and what you'll be paying over the coming weeks, months, and even years. It's nothing like the shooting gallery of the single player mode, multiplayer is playing tactically, thinking on your feet, kill or be killed. There's nothing like fighting against real opponents and trying to outwit them, and there's no greater thrill and adrenaline rush in gaming than staying alive and chaining together a string of kills to earn a kick ass killstreak such as an armored chopper or missile stike to decimate the enemy. If you haven't played multiplayer COD or Battlefield then you haven't really played COD or Battlefield, simple as that.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did you not like the multiplayer side of it?
> 
> Besides I don't think the point of a video game like that is to be realistic. If it was you'd probably go to play it and spend about 6 hours hiding behind a brick wall and a pile of sandbags afraid to stick your head out because one bullet would kill you dead and there'd be no continues. That wouldn't make a very fun game would it. These games are meant to be more like the fantasy of big Hollywood action movies rather than slavishly imitating real life.


no some games do.. do that sniper elite is one such game if you got hit you was dead and had to start the whole chapter again the more realistic the better they design some games better now like black were you can used the stuff around you as weapons there one it were they are hiding in a building and you cant get at them or get close enough to grenade them but you shoot out the windows above them it kills them with the falling glass that's realistic


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Multiplayer is where the real focus of a game like COD or Battlefield. You'll pay the campaign mode and it's done and dusted within the week. But the multiplayer is where the real action is and what you'll be paying over the coming weeks, months, and even years. It's nothing like the shooting gallery of the single player mode, multiplayer is playing tactically, thinking on your feet, kill or be killed. There's nothing like fighting against real opponents and trying to outwit them, and there's no greater thrill and adrenaline rush in gaming than staying alive and chaining together a string of kills to earn a kick ass killstreak such as an armored chopper or missile stike to decimate the enemy. If you haven't played multiplayer COD or Battlefield then you haven't really played COD or Battlefield, simple as that.


 My way of thinking is it is only animated and is more like Hollywood on the games everyone would win a medal but in real life most soldiers are .... scared but do their duty only a few will win medals for heroism but sadly they dont live to see them thats one reason I dont play games also I am crap at them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Multiplayer is where the real focus of a game like COD or Battlefield. You'll pay the campaign mode and it's done and dusted within the week. But the multiplayer is where the real action is and what you'll be paying over the coming weeks, months, and even years. It's nothing like the shooting gallery of the single player mode, multiplayer is playing tactically, thinking on your feet, kill or be killed. There's nothing like fighting against real opponents and trying to outwit them, and there's no greater thrill and adrenaline rush in gaming than staying alive and chaining together a string of kills to earn a kick ass killstreak such as an armored chopper or missile stike to decimate the enemy. If you haven't played multiplayer COD or Battlefield then you haven't really played COD or Battlefield, simple as that.


I played up until black ops..went straight to multiplayer on that and the 2 previous offerings..as soon as I went on black ops multi player I kinda lost interest as I was continually getting slaughtered lol

Some serious gamers on there. .and a real challenge. .actually amazing on line. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think you should try some of these frontline fuel of war ...battlestrike shadow of Stalingrad...joint operations typhoon rising with the operation escalation that's the expansion pack sniper art of victory conflict Vietnam


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> no some games do.. do that sniper elite is one such game if you got hit you was dead and had to start the whole chapter again


That's like Project IGI, except you only had one life. Get shot once, that was it you had to start the whole game again. By God that was one hard game and I never got to finish it.
IGI 2, on the other hand, introduced Save points, but that made it less impossible....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's like Project IGI, except you only had one life. Get shot once, that was it you had to start the whole game again. By God that was one hard game.


loved project igi it was more skilled based as your best weapon was stealth when the demo for that came out I played it over and over to get thro unseen any idiot can pull a trigger on the demo you had to do It with the sound of the train to hide the gun shot and you had four sentry you had to take out that way In a certain order so you was not seen class.. brains and fighting mix love that sort of game


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, them's the days of IGI and IGI 2.

I remember spending friggin _days _hiding in the bushes in the middle of this shot, waiting for the bad guys to walk past and giving them a sneaky silenced enema.
Can't believe 2003 was so long ago....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Any of you guys remember an old PC and Dreamcast game from around 2000 called Hidden & Dangerous? That was one tough b!tch of a game. I used to love the old Ghost Recon games as well, they were very tense.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Ah, them's the days of IGI and IGI 2.
> 
> I remember spending friggin _days _hiding in the bushes in the middle of this shot, waiting for the bad guys to walk past and giving them a sneaky silenced enema.
> Can't believe 2003 was so long ago....


lol I used to spend hours in water towers checking out the lay out and the guards routines to see where the gaps was and where I could hit the sentry so the falling body was hidden from view of the others


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> lol I used to spend hours in water towers checking out the lay out and the guards routines to see where the gaps was and where I could hit the sentry so the falling body was hidden from view of the others


That's finesse lol. I was more like a bull in a china shop, couldn't care less where they fell. Usually had to run like mad as a result tho,


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Any of you guys remember an old PC and Dreamcast game from around 2000 called Hidden & Dangerous? That was one tough b!tch of a game. I used to love the old Ghost Recon games as well, they were very tense.


it was fun it was a pre runner to a lot of the games around now cod has taken a lot from it if I remember right an the brother in arm as well and commando was in my mind a update of it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's finesse lol. I was more like a bull in a china shop, couldn't care less where they fell. Usually had to run like mad as a result tho,


there's a few I played where you had to pick up the body and hide them if you wanted to get back out in one piece lol


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

If you want a more realistic multiplayer war game get arma 2 or 3 on pc its really good and fights are played out over hundreds or meters with bullet drop and other environmental factors at play


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've not got a clue what you guys are talking about lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> If you want a more realistic multiplayer war game get arma 2 or 3 on pc its really good and fights are played out over hundreds or meters with bullet drop and other environmental factors at play


that's why I like games like freedom fighter... just cause 1-2... dead island.. dues ex... they last some games I have bought In the morning and I have completed them by the afternoon not with the dead island if you want you can just go zombie hunting and whack a few and look for gold weapons or better legendary weapons


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've not got a clue what you guys are talking about lol


Likewise


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've not got a clue what you guys are talking about lol


 well pops do you remember when you use to play cowboys and Indians it's like that but better


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

See the way I see it is there are various different approaches that games like these can take. Some games go for a slower pace and a more realistic approach. Others take a more action packed approach and a are a little less realistic but keep up a much more intense pace. There isn't any right or wrong approach, both styles of games have their fans. Sometimes you want to play something slower and a bit more thoughtful and other times you just want to grab a pad and run around as if you're Rambo kicking some ass. As I say, neither approach is inherently wrong.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well I have got to go off for a bit so I wonder if some one will take the triple zero before I get back hmmmm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Gulf war seiko at £440 so far 2 hrs to go


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well I have got to go off for a bit so I wonder if some one will take the triple zero before I get back hmmmm


oh you'll be back in time lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> oh you'll be back in time lol


 As usual itmy sneaks in


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

CwC same price so far for a chrono its not cluttered I like that


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

SBS £130 so far seiko now £530


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That Seiko is an absolute classic. The problem is they go for silly money because of the RAF link, but taking the watch on its own merits I think it's one of the best examples of that style of watch.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This £160 seiko still going up


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

What I am wearing today priceless maybe not


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not mine, but interesting and cheap

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-l...eiko-chronograph-snn231-$90-00-a-1020859.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Not mine, but interesting and cheap
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-like-new-military-style-seiko-chronograph-snn231-%2490-00-a-1020859.html


yeah but it's a conus one so no good for us uk guys


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 1902498
> CwC same price so far for a chrono its not cluttered I like that


those are so sweet, too pricey for me though, still kick myself for not buying one of these when they were easily available, nowadays it seems that it's almost impossible to find them
ps: i feel like a party breaker or something, i do know shaggy from the old days here on wus


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

crosswind said:


> those are so sweet, too pricey for me though, still kick myself for not buying one of these when they were easily available, nowadays it seems that it's almost impossible to find them
> ps: i feel like a party breaker or something, i do know shaggy from the old days here on wus


all's welcome here mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Argos have Pulsar and Citizen military style chronos


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Argos have Pulsar and Citizen military style chronos


yeah I nearly bought one if you remember


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

New you would not be far away itmy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> New you would not be far away itmy


haha I am always closer then you think hahaha scary laugh


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> haha I am always closer then you think hahaha scary laugh


something like muhahahaha lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so mine I do believe 

dam to soon hmmmm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No buying for me this week wife still not up to going out I hope my son in law passes his driving test tomorrow so the can visit us


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so mine I do believe .

double dam pinched at the less second


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

By the way everyone Crosswind here knows his stuff when it comes to classic military and pilots watches. He's a great guy actually has aviation experience.

That reminds me Crosswind, I know you were thinking about the Momentum Base Layer. I've got a Ray Mears Steel Promaster that might be of some interest to you.









Monocoque case, 200m wr, nice Explorer-ish vibe. These things at getting harder to find as well.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so mine I do believe .


oh I don't think so lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Its all mine my precsuse dont know how to spell it Gollum


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

crosswind said:


> those are so sweet, too pricey for me though, still kick myself for not buying one of these when they were easily available, nowadays it seems that it's almost impossible to find them
> ps: i feel like a party breaker or something, i do know shaggy from the old days here on wus


it's always good to know other people know we are here lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

crosswind said:


> those are so sweet, too pricey for me though, still kick myself for not buying one of these when they were easily available, nowadays it seems that it's almost impossible to find them
> ps: i feel like a party breaker or something, i do know shaggy from the old days here on wus


I was just admiring the watch below in the 71 WRUW and came on and seen yours 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=9350170

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> By the way everyone Crosswind here knows his stuff when it comes to classic military and pilots watches. He's a great guy actually has aviation experience.
> 
> That reminds me Crosswind, I know you were thinking about the Momentum Base Layer. I've got a Ray Mears Steel Promaster that might be of some interest to you.
> 
> ...


idk I'm all over the place again, you know me when it comes to chose the next watch....
i do fancy a techne too with one of those para straps


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What's have got in your collection these days Crosswind? Anything else apart from the Fortis and the 63?


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

pepperami said:


> I was just admiring the watch below in the 71 WRUW and came on and seen yours
> 
> ~{}{}{}~ WRUW? SUNDAY - NOVEMBER 2, 2014 ~{}{}{}~ - Page 5
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


unfortunately not mine, I'm down to 3 watches atm, 1 daily though


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Seiko now £561 38 bids ! hour left might sneek in?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of just getting a Tuna and calling it a day. That's why I didn't snap up that Autozilla the other day even though it was going for a great price.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Seiko now £561 38 bids ! hour left might sneek in?


bit price for me but its nice mate


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> What's have got in your collection these days Crosswind? Anything else apart from the Fortis and the 63?


the two one the left, K's sekonda and my grandad's watch, the 63 was sold with the hamilton









all these were sold


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm thinking of just getting a Tuna and calling it a day. That's why I didn't snap up that Autozilla the other day even though it was going for a great price.


 I like it but the only tuna I can get is steaks


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

crosswind said:


> the two one the left, K's sekonda and my grandad's watch, the 63 was sold with the hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hope they went to good homes they are all nice watches


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

crosswind said:


> idk I'm all over the place again, you know me when it comes to chose the next watch....
> i do fancy a techne too with one of those para straps


That has to be the weirdest strap I've ever seen - looks like a fabric with a mix of leather. Strange.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

£60 for the Pulsar chrono military style watch at Argos


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> £60 for the Pulsar chrono military style watch at Argos


 this is the better of the two


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this is the better of the two


 Can you get a picture of the other one I like that better


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Can you get a picture of the other one I like that better











and the citizen one 








£99.99


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This is the second generation seiko RAF/Navy Chrono


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and the citizen one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like both


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like both


 yeah but £40 quid diff


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I like both


 I would go for the Pulsar as I prefer the full numbers not just the price


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> £60 for the Pulsar chrono military style watch at Argos


Sorry for jumpin in b-)
Just been skulkin about ebay and found this,maybe a better option than argos :-!

Ex MOD Unused Pulsar L Military Personal Watch, Army, Navy, RAF | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> Sorry for jumpin in b-)
> Just been skulkin about ebay and found this,maybe a better option than argos :-!
> 
> Ex MOD Unused Pulsar L Military Personal Watch, Army, Navy, RAF | eBay


I have heard the pulsar and mwc are not a patch on the cwc  and you could get one for the money of the citizen 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CWC-G10-Q...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item1c48079f18


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Sorry for jumpin in b-)
> Just been skulkin about ebay and found this,maybe a better option than argos :-!
> 
> Ex MOD Unused Pulsar L Military Personal Watch, Army, Navy, RAF | eBay


Jump in anytime Joe. .We always looking for leads for affordable watches 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> Sorry for jumpin in b-)
> Just been skulkin about ebay and found this,maybe a better option than argos :-!
> 
> Ex MOD Unused Pulsar L Military Personal Watch, Army, Navy, RAF | eBay


 Hello joecool not bad for £60 but I am waiting for a few watches to come via the bay and the wife would go bonkers if I got any more this week or next, it does look in good nick and you do have a nice collection


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm thinking of just getting a Tuna and calling it a day. That's why I didn't snap up that Autozilla the other day even though it was going for a great price.


I like the tuna alot, such a bad @ss watch



smeagal said:


> hope they went to good homes they are all nice watches


I hope so too, I do miss them, especially the 63 and the hammy, the sumo and the solar are both awesome watches for the money



chrono555 said:


> That has to be the weirdest strap I've ever seen - looks like a fabric with a mix of leather. Strange.


those are made in the UK
Steveo Straps | Handcrafted Leather Watch Straps


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Hello joecool not bad for £60 but I am waiting for a few watches to come via the bay and the wife would go bonkers if I got any more this week or next, it does look in good nick and you do have a nice collection


Yep i hear that,i'm tryin my best not to buy any more watches till Christmas is dead an gone!but i cant stop lookin though!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Seiko went for £830 My bid was £829.95 aye right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

crosswind said:


> those are made in the UK
> Steveo Straps | Handcrafted Leather Watch Straps


I think we have talked about steveo straps before can't remember if it was chico or sharky wanted a strap and he was mention


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> Seiko went for £830 My bid was £829.95 aye right


Bet you wish you'd done £830.02, then it would've beaten the smartarse who thought £830.01 would've gotten it.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

CWC chrono went for £460 jumped from 400 to 460 at the last second


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

What do you lot think of this..Anyone know anything about this brand/watch..?

Guy wants €250










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Bet you wish you'd done £830.02, then it would've beaten the smartarse who thought £830.01 would've gotten it.


Mad price for the Seiko, guy who paid that gotta be bonkers!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Mad price for the Seiko, guy who paid that gotta be bonkers!


You're a vossie fan Joe?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> What do you lot think of this..Anyone know anything about this brand/watch..?
> 
> Guy wants €250
> 
> ...


Bizarre bezel (Designed to be gripped by the face,a bit like David Cameron :-d)


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> You're a vossie fan Joe?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yep, am now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What do you lot think of this..Anyone know anything about this brand/watch..?
> 
> Guy wants €250
> 
> ...


at a guess I would say French diver from late 70's


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What do you lot think of this..Anyone know anything about this brand/watch..?
> 
> Guy wants €250
> 
> ...


 looks refurbished hand wind chrome head by the looks of it dont see a swiss made logo at 6oclock so it is russian


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Yep, am now


Do you have a pic of the Amphibian SE?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Different face but







same style Wrong I should have looked closer


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Do you have a pic of the Amphibian SE?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


There you go


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> There you go
> 
> View attachment 1904610
> View attachment 1904586


I love the SE models..did you get it from meranom?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Yea I got it from Meranom (The only place you can,cause he's the guy who got Vostok to make them on a limited run)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Yea I got it from Meranom (The only place you can,cause he's the guy who got Vostok to make them on a limited run)


Yeah I thought as much..never see them anywhere else. .although they never seem to have any in stock either 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Different face but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaisit?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> Whaisit?


 Interpol swiss 70s watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> looks refurbished hand wind chrome head by the looks of it dont see a swiss made logo at 6oclock so it is russian


 it's from the 1970's swiss made and is a PEGIEL..Super Datomatic...25 Rubis...Swiss​ made


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's from the 1970's swiss made and is a PEGIEL..Super Datomatic...25 Rubis...Swiss​ made


The hexicon guy has some awesome watches?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Yeah I thought as much..never see them anywhere else. .although they never seem to have any in stock either
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


If you keep checkin his site around 9 or 10 am uk time he seems to have some that go in and out of stock pretty quick
as in the one i purchased went out of stock one day,was back in stock (5)two days later then outa stock for a week then another 5 appeared then outa stock within a couple of hours,i have noticed the 420 case with black face and red second hand poping in and outa stock (2 or 3 at a time)a few times within the last couple of weeks


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> it's from the 1970's swiss made and is a PEGIEL..Super Datomatic...25 Rubis...Swiss​ made


 I was to busy looking at the next posts and thought I was on the wrong track so I was right is it a refurb


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> If you keep checkin his site around 9 or 10 am uk time he seems to have some that go in and out of stock pretty quick
> as in the one i purchased went out of stock one day,was back in stock (5)two days later then outa stock for a week then another 5 appeared then outa stock within a couple of hours,i have noticed the 420 case with black face and red second hand poping in and outa stock (2 or 3 at a time)a few times within the last couple of weeks


You get an odd heads up on their fb page..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The hexicon guy has some awesome watches?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 he does and the prices to match but they are a bit more one off so maybe worth it ? 

lol just saw he's got one so that's only two place's that I have seen them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> he does and the prices to match but they are a bit more one off so maybe worth it ?
> 
> lol just saw he's got one so that's only two place's that I have seen them


He usually lets them go for 20% less that asking

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I was to busy looking at the next posts and thought I was on the wrong track so I was right is it a refurb


 not sure it was from hex so I would say recondition maybe I have only seen one other so could be franken but maybe not


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Who else thinks Sunday night telly is pants! an gettin forced to watch Strictly an XFactor back to back by the girl/wife should be classed as a crime against humanity?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow, family round today, and over a a hundred posts to catch up with! Not the usual Sunday experience.

Games, last game I played with any real dedication was MDK on Windows 98.....


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> Who else thinks Sunday night telly is pants! an gettin forced to watch Strictly an XFactor back to back by the girl/wife should be classed as a crime against humanity?
> View attachment 1905218


 Not wrong there only good thing about the telly is the blank screen


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Took a bad picture ? of this early today hand not shaking now


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here? 

I picked ShaggyDog because fairly obviously I have a large shaggy dog (a Bearded Collie) as you can see in my profile picture.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here?
> 
> I picked ShaggyDog because fairly obviously I have a large shaggy dog (a Bearded Collie) as you can see in my profile picture.


well mine was random like me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here?
> 
> I picked ShaggyDog because fairly obviously I have a large shaggy dog (a Bearded Collie) as you can see in my profile picture.


 As you can see I chose my cats name and as a kitten he looked like gollum hense smeagal


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here?
> 
> I picked ShaggyDog because fairly obviously I have a large shaggy dog (a Bearded Collie) as you can see in my profile picture.


Mines my nick name in real life..I like to think it's because I'm a bit of an animal. .but I think it's more to do with my tall slim physique 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here?
> 
> I picked ShaggyDog because fairly obviously I have a large shaggy dog (a Bearded Collie) as you can see in my profile picture.


Arbitrary choice with no great thought behind it, guess mainly because it was the first that was accepted as not used by someone else and because anybody who spends as much time lookin at watches like me is definitely is not cooool!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here?
> 
> I picked ShaggyDog because fairly obviously I have a large shaggy dog (a Bearded Collie) as you can see in my profile picture.


mine is basically sharky because a mate decided I had too many loans(loan shark - sharky) and nicknamed me about 25 years ago, fisher - surname! and I have no imagination so I use it for everything if you've seen my ebay user name lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Arbitrary choice with no great thought behind it, guess mainly because it was the first that was accepted as not used by someone else and because anybody who spends as much time lookin at watches like me is definitely is not cooool!


You're inflicted with the watch geekdom too ? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Mine is my nickname in real life too.

I'm going to get the ps4 for xmas there isn't a load of games that I want on it yet but I figure I'll have it for a good few years so I might as well get it now


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Mine is my nickname in real life too.
> 
> I'm going to get the ps4 for xmas there isn't a load of games that I want on it yet but I figure I'll have it for a good few years so I might as well get it now


hey mate how did it go the other day ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I see wee have the old woman I remember my father used to call my mother the old blade dont know where it came from any answers


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine's cos all my watches at the time had a chrono on them. And 3 random fives on the end cos it wouldn't let me have just chrono.
Ironic not only do I not own any chronos now, but my main watch hasn't even got a second hand on it :-(


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> You're inflicted with the watch geekdom too ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yea, But my bank manager rekon's they have a definite surefire cure :-!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

In a previous job I had a new guy made a mistake. .and told the supervisor 'I've made a boo boo' from that day he was called Yogi haha!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

i've just been looking at the pulsar chronos mentioned earlier and it got me looking on ebay again, came across this one I liked that is a bit cheaper than argos









then I remembered that I'd decided I couldn't buy run of the mill shop bought watches again since I've seen the likes of Steinhart, Barbos, Vostok etc.....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Yea, But my bank manager rekon's they have a definite surefire cure :-!


I hear ye..money is the only hurdle between me and drowning in watches!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I see wee have the old woman I remember my father used to call my mother the old blade dont know where it came from any answers


 got me thinking sharp as a knife


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> I see wee have the old woman I remember my father used to call my mother the old blade dont know where it came from any answers


Think it comes from the being older and wiser due to life experience (old campaigner-soldier---blade)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

barstard kill Kenny


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> Think it comes from the being older and wiser due to life experience (old campaigner-soldier---blade)


 you could be right joe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> i've just been looking at the pulsar chronos mentioned earlier and it got me looking on ebay again, came across this one I liked that is a bit cheaper than argos
> 
> View attachment 1905682
> 
> ...


You're a watch snob now sharks 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am going the same way as chrono have gone off chronos except the 63 that I dont have


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> you could be right joe


or possible a version of "not the sharps knife in the cutlery drawer"


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> In a previous job I had a new guy made a mistake. .and told the supervisor 'I've made a boo boo' from that day he was called Yogi haha!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


HaHa! Had a guy at a place i used to work who never seemed to have his own tools and kept askin other guy's if they could lend him theirs
he got called Choo! Choo! (Topcat) as in choogot a hammer choogot a chisel etc,,,,:-d


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What if theoldwoman really is old and a woman?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> or possible a version of "not the sharps knife in the cutlery drawer"


 dont think maw Barker would have liked that


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey mate how did it go the other day ?


It was great


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> What if theoldwoman really is old and a woman?


And stays in a shoe with nuthin to eat in her empty cupboard?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> It was great


did we get a little tank up ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What if theoldwoman really is old and a woman?


lol well he ant even thou I thought he was for about 6 months lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

blanchy said:


> It was great


 Well done young man


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I didn't even realise that OhDark30 was a woman for a very long time.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I didn't even realise that OhDark30 was a woman for a very long time.


Nor me..and I thought you were a gal for months 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I didn't even realise that OhDark30 was a woman for a very long time.


 neither did I made a joke about hair arms and she did not speak to me for a week haha lol wonder where she's got to I thought she mite have gone to the clock and watch fair but I have not saw any thread about her buys like last time


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I am thinking of selling my Rotary Aquaspeed as it is to heavy for my wrist but dont know whether to put it on ebay or not


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am thinking of selling my Rotary Aquaspeed as it is to heavy for my wrist but dont know whether to put it on ebay or not


I thought about selling mine but you wont get anywhere near what you paid for it 

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9270240.htm


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought about selling mine but you wont get anywhere near what you paid for it


 I know it cost £189 and that was knockdown price


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I know it cost £189 and that was knockdown price


we are speaking about this one ?  I paid over £159 when it very first came out


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol well he ant even thou I thought he was for about 6 months lol


Definitely male, and I may be the "experienced" side of forty, but my nickname comes from the fact I always err on the side of caution, as in "ah stop being such an old woman..."


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here?
> 
> I picked ShaggyDog because fairly obviously I have a large shaggy dog (a Bearded Collie) as you can see in my profile picture.


I was looking for a name for my xbox profile and my mate just came out with chicolabronse ( something to do with charles bronson if i remember right) and it's just kinda stuck!!

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

No this one yours is the chronospeed same as my other one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> No this one


I would say probably in the £30-£50 area but with the one I put up you can get it brand new for 50 who knows


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I keep thinking of selling my eco drive skyhawk titanium, it's the only old watch I've got that could still fetch something near to what I paid for it









but I love it even tho I don't wear it lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here?
> 
> I picked ShaggyDog because fairly obviously I have a large shaggy dog (a Bearded Collie) as you can see in my profile picture.


It's my name, backwards.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here?
> 
> I picked ShaggyDog because fairly obviously I have a large shaggy dog (a Bearded Collie) as you can see in my profile picture.


Because when I try to explain to people what I do I usually say I am a nuclear plumber or an underwater mechanic


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Because when I try to explain to people what I do I usually say I am a nuclear plumber or an underwater mechanic


Lol @ nuclear plumber!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> It's my name, backwards.


Wot ur name is Ekimd Nomhcir? seriously! is that scandinavian or sumat?;-)b-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> Lol @ nuclear plumber!


Could've been worse - could've picked muff diver....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think Airfixer's got the best moniker I've seen so far. I thought he was into little plastic plane kits. Then found he's into very BIG planes...


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Could've been worse - could've picked muff diver....


there's a watch for that too!

Muff Diver Watch | eBay


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> It's my name, backwards.


I actually thought at first it was because your name was Mike and you lived in Richmond...


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here?


Because of a lifelong interest (my wife would say 'obsession') in astronomy. - Oh! and my name is Karl.
My avatar is a pic of me looking over the business end of my ED100 (a telescope).

I usually use 'Carlos' if I can get it - but it was already taken when I joined WUS.
If you ever see a 'Carlos' on astronomy hobbyist forum, it's probably me, because I joined most of those, years ago when it was still available.


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I actually thought at first it was because your name was Mike and you lived in Richmond...


LOL - so did I


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> there's a watch for that too!
> 
> Muff Diver Watch | eBay


Yea but i heard it's a bit of a c*** to get a strap on to fit!:-d


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

ITMY here's one for you. Maybe all it needs is a battery change or a cleaning of the terminals and you'd have yourself an absolute bargain.

Faulty Sieko 7t32 7f80 chronograph men&apos;s watch | eBay


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

AstroKarl said:


> Because of a lifelong interest (my wife would say 'obsession') in astronomy. - Oh! and my name is Karl.
> My avatar is a pic of me looking over the business end of my ED100 (a telescope).
> 
> I usually use 'Carlos' if I can get it - but it was already taken when I joined WUS.
> If you ever see a 'Carlos' on astronomy hobbyist forum, it's probably me, because I joined most of those, years ago when it was still available.


Have you got a Speedy moonwatch yet?


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

mine is perpendicular component of the wind.
a simple example








runway 21, which means the orientation of the runway is ~ 210º, the wind is blowing from 240º with 20 knots, so you either use this thing, see picture, or do the maths, sin30º, which is 0.5 x 20 your crosswind is 10kts, headwind, cos30º x20, square root 3/2x20
yep and the laco is long gone too


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

crosswind said:


> mine is perpendicular component of the wind.
> a simple example
> 
> 
> ...


Longwinded explanation if you please? :-!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

joecool said:


> Longwinded explanation if you please? :-!


mate I sounded like those who write alot , you know those serious people and i'm so terrified of them that i always skip their walls of text


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

joecool said:


> Have you got a Speedy moonwatch yet?


Sadly no, because whenever I have anywhere near that kind of money to spend, there's always another camera/telescope/mount/eyepiece/etc. that I simply MUST buy first....

Maybe Eaglemoss will bring out a £10 version of it - LOL - or even a £25 'special'... :-d

I do have the cheap Eaglemoss version of the Vostok 'Gagarin' ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here?
> 
> I picked ShaggyDog because fairly obviously I have a large shaggy dog (a Bearded Collie) as you can see in my profile picture.


I originally wanted "The WatchSmeller General" but it was too long. I picked the name as I love the smell of a new watch with a leather strap 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> ITMY here's one for you. Maybe all it needs is a battery change or a cleaning of the terminals and you'd have yourself an absolute bargain.
> 
> Faulty Sieko 7t32 7f80 chronograph men&apos;s watch | eBay


not bad but a bit tap out I have a Zulu and a Daytona alike on the way and I am waiting to see if a bid is being accepted on a parnis but I might have to up the offer bit because it been no response from them in a couple of days and I have just saw a voisse I want if I can get it for what I think is a good price and I have an accurist that looks like that one I know Seiko to some is better but it works fine for me here it is


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not bad but a bit tap out I have a Zulu and a Daytona alike on the way and I am waiting to see if a bid is being accepted on a parnis but I might have to up the offer bit because it been no response from them in a couple of days and I have just saw a voisse I want if I can get it for what I think is a good price and I have an accurist that looks like that one I know Seiko to some is better but it works fine for me here it is


I've got a nice Accurist for sale ;-) lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

joecool said:


> Yea but i heard it's a bit of a c*** to get a strap on to fit!:-d


I wonder if it's waterproof against total immersion....


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

crosswind said:


> mine is perpendicular component of the wind.
> a simple example
> 
> 
> ...


Love crosswind landings when on the upper deck of a 747, the cockpit door usually bangs open, despite all the security features.... lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all no flying for me today just car and bus 🚌 have a nice day 😊 one and all.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

AstroKarl said:


> Sadly no, because whenever I have anywhere near that kind of money to spend, there's always another camera/telescope/mount/eyepiece/etc. that I simply MUST buy first....
> 
> Maybe Eaglemoss will bring out a £10 version of it - LOL - or even a £25 'special'... :-d
> 
> I do have the cheap Eaglemoss version of the Vostok 'Gagarin' ;-)


Yea know what tou mean That's why my Speedy is Turkish/Chinese special edition version :-!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

crosswind said:


> mate I sounded like those who write alot , you know those serious people and i'm so terrified of them that i always skip their walls of text


Yep i hear that! Life is too short for that innit? :-!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Might have white knuckle ride if my son-in-law passes his driving test today fingers crossed 😊


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> Love crosswind landings when on the upper deck of a 747, the cockpit door usually bangs open, despite all the security features.... lol


Best one i had was a really bad landing in Kos,The girl had her head on her knees in brace position (same as most other pasengers) an i said to her loud enough for others to hear "Get your head out of there and die with dignity" LOL!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so do people have a type of watch they go for like chico with pilot watches. me with Russian vossie .. well anything Russian so do you have a type or is it random ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> so do people have a type of watch they go for like chico with pilot watches. me with Russian vossie .. well anything Russian so do you have a type or is it random ?


It used to be chronos for me, now I just want Panerais, and in the absence of money I have to make do with Panerai homages.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so do people have a type of watch they go for like chico with pilot watches. me with Russian vossie .. well anything Russian so do you have a type or is it random ?


I spend most of my time coveting dive watches. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so do people have a type of watch they go for like chico with pilot watches. me with Russian vossie .. well anything Russian so do you have a type or is it random ?


it's pilots / divers / subs for me and I don't fly of dive lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so do people have a type of watch they go for like chico with pilot watches. me with Russian vossie .. well anything Russian so do you have a type or is it random ?


I would say my tastes have shifted to (as you said) pilots and chronographs, and any new watches are gonni be along those lines.

99% sure this will be the new addition next year

ticino mechanical chrono








and if i can put my saving cap on, i would like to add one of these beauties!!

Deep blue sea ram chrono








Laco Faro


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I would say my tastes have shifted to (as you said) pilots and chronographs, and any new watches are gonni be along those lines.
> 
> 99% sure this will be the new addition next year
> 
> ...


yeah would love me a deep blue and a tech to


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> It used to be chronos for me, now I just want Panerais, and in the absence of money I have to make do with Panerai homages.


yeah like me a chrono and a pan to lol.. so that's pilots and anything Russian.. chrono's what else so divers am I missing any ? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I spend most of my time coveting dive watches. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah love me some 70's divers


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> it's pilots / divers / subs for me and I don't fly of dive lol


I think I might have to fall in to the random side by the look of it haha .. COME TO THE RANDOM SIDE WE HAVE JAMMY DODGES haha  lets seem some of your favourites from your collection guys


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I will start


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Heres mine


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Heres mine
> 
> View attachment 1912906
> 
> ...


don't know about you I had to stop myself from adding more haha


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> so do people have a type of watch they go for like chico with pilot watches. me with Russian vossie .. well anything Russian so do you have a type or is it random ?


I like watches 
this one is my current grail but I'm all over the place...again


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

and the reason that made me sold my box, initially I wanted a marinemaster, ended up buying the gmt, I love the thing, it's an understated brand so the non wis don't know what it is, the hands and the indices are so cool, overall I think I chose wisely 
old picture is old :|


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

crosswind said:


> and the reason that made me sold my box, initially I wanted a marinemaster, ended up buying the gmt, I love the thing, it's an understated brand so the non wis don't know what it is, the hands and the indices are so cool, overall I think I chose wisely
> old picture is old :|


like me a fortis I have seen a couple I have liked


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I tried to limit my favourites to 5, here they are for now lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I tried to limit my favourites to 5, here they are for now lol
> 
> View attachment 1913186
> 
> ...


nice five I like every one


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I tried to limit my favourites to 5, here they are for now lol
> 
> View attachment 1913186
> 
> ...


Everyone a real beaut mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so do people have a type of watch they go for like chico with pilot watches. me with Russian vossie .. well anything Russian so do you have a type or is it random ?


Divers. I don't have many left now but here are the ones I like..

Seiko Sea Urchin









TAG Aquaracer









Timex









Vostok









Edit: oh it's five?

Seiko 5


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so do people have a type of watch they go for like chico with pilot watches. me with Russian vossie .. well anything Russian so do you have a type or is it random ?


I can't really put my finger on a "type", if I like it I want it lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Here's a question for all you guys, why did you pick the user name that you have on here?
> 
> I picked ShaggyDog because fairly obviously I have a large shaggy dog (a Bearded Collie) as you can see in my profile picture.


....

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Nicely presented


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Nicely presented


Did you get the massive outer box?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey w.s


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey w.s


Oh yes ! Thems the beauties, the top ones my fave, congrats mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ITMW, the one we were watching before went for £11.50, bargain ! If it wasn't for the fact that I'm sat on the money for my unmentionable when it finally arrives I would have been tempted even though it wasn't the case shape I'm after. For that price you can't go wrong you could always sell it on and pretty much guarantee to get more than that for it.


Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Oh yes ! Thems the beauties, the top ones my fave, congrats mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


you can get that from christpocity but there's these two you will love from zentiar 








Russian Vostok Military Komandirskie Watch 539792 NEW | eBay








Russian Military Komandirskie Vostok Watch NEW 2172 | eBay


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you can get that from christpocity but there's these two you will love from zentiar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is christpocity ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ITMW, the one we were watching before went for £11.50, bargain ! If it wasn't for the fact that I'm sat on the money for my unmentionable when it finally arrives I would have been tempted even though it wasn't the case shape I'm after. For that price you can't go wrong you could always sell it on and pretty much guarantee to get more than that for it.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yeah I was going to bid but I could not be sure of the price I had guess just under £15 but I did not sort it in time lol  but did think it would jump into the twenty's but guess not


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got this today,my favourite 5 everyone else's watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Who is christpocity ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 here's a link to them and zenitar 

Vostok Watches Shop: Komandirskie Amfibia Amphibian Auto 1967 Classic - ChistopolCity

zenitar | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not getting photo







at last


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> here's a link to them and zenitar
> 
> Vostok Watches Shop: Komandirskie Amfibia Amphibian Auto 1967 Classic - ChistopolCity
> 
> zenitar | eBay


Cheers mate, that's that bookmarked 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Cheers mate, that's that bookmarked
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


chistopol city have good prices and selection but take forever to get here were with zenitar there pretty fast deliver and there prices ant bad but they don't seem to have as much selection


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got the soki watch head cheers Sharky


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got the soki watch head cheers Sharky


great, hope the winder fits


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys does this look like the regulator is way off ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys does this look like the regulator is way off ?


Just a wee bit


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Just a wee bit


yeah I open one of mine up it's off but not as bad as I first thought


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey guys does this look like the regulator is way off ?


Just plus a half. Ignore the big bit. The little arrow is where it's at 
Just don't move the double prong bit. 
Broke a vossie doing that

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

speaking of ruskies, stock refill, the caseback is awsome, I think it would look sweet with those custom bezels and some insert à la vintage blancpain 50 phantoms

Amphibian SE 420620BR Meranom.com


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Watching granchester


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Watching granchester


Watching Beetlejuice!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Watching Beetlejuice!


watching Gotham!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I was thinking of grabbing one of those flight cases to store my watches in, has anyone tried it? can look cool I think lol

I Went To Maplin And Bought This - The Watch Forum


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Watching watch Again!!!! damn my obsession to hell!!!!!o|


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Just plus a half. Ignore the big bit. The little arrow is where it's at
> Just don't move the double prong bit.
> Broke a vossie doing that
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


yeah the one Is fix in place try and move it and you can break the hairspring


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

crosswind said:


> speaking of ruskies, stock refill, the caseback is awsome, I think it would look sweet with those custom bezels and some insert à la vintage blancpain 50 phantoms
> 
> Amphibian SE 420620BR Meranom.com


Yep caseback is awesome You could say also out of this world!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> watching Gotham!


watching not going out


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

crosswind said:


> speaking of ruskies, stock refill, the caseback is awsome, I think it would look sweet with those custom bezels and some insert à la vintage blancpain 50 phantoms
> 
> Amphibian SE 420620BR Meranom.com


lol bit to clean for my liking I like me a bezel but loving the case back


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok I need help..I'm continually looking at the seiko 6105. .The nam/apocalypse now watch. .on a waffle of course..huge price and huge variety on prices!

Would it be cheating to get a 6309 with a similar dial? Are the dials all after market? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I like your thinking Could have been me in the jungle


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 1916226
> I like your thinking Could have been me in the jungle


Cool... I love that 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Cool... I love that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Must admit i'd rather have the assault weapon than the watch when surrounded by "gooks"(watch geeks?)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Must admit i'd rather have the assault weapon than the watch when surrounded by "gooks"(watch geeks?)


I love the smell of watch straps in the morning. .smells like leather!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Some info posted by others that may help
https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/how-buy-seiko-6309-diver-collectors-buying-guide-140799.html


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 1916226
> I like your thinking Could have been me in the jungle


Brando wore a "besel less" gmt master


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Some info posted by others that may help
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/how-buy-seiko-6309-diver-collectors-buying-guide-140799.html


Some serous bedtime reading there..cheers for that Joe. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all heading off to work wearing the citizen its not a big watch so not much presance never mind day off tomorrow


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning folks, got the Steiny back on today after a few days wearing other things, I can't believe I actually missed wearing it lol 









why the hell won't my tapatalk post portrait photo's? lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey w.s this is the one I mean


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey w.s this is the one I mean


Ah ye can't beat a bit of bully 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ah ye can't beat a bit of bully
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


well I was saying this one had the original 80's movement but looking at it now I'm not sure if it's not a 2000 movement as it's missing the ccp just to the right on the dial by the six  ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what time do you make it


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what time do you make it


Did you get that from Sharky ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Did you get that from Sharky ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


yep  why did I beat you to it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

to little to late or well done them ? 

Creation Watches response


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> to little to late or well done them ?
> 
> Creation Watches response


Seen that..kudos to them..even if it's a couple of months later. .wonder if it affected their sales?..I imagine it did and as I said on there. .they had plenty of possitve exposure on WUS for a long time. .only fair that the take the negative when it comes too..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I personal believe they have only bother to do anything because of the lack of sales and the way they have word it. it then be wus member taking sides do with the other thread and the main point will be loss in it I really believe they should not have tried tit for tat and if they did they should have show proper brake down of cost of returning said item I believe there figures to be off and have made it like the op was trying to get something for nothing as in he want the cost replace them this almost the price of the watch it's clouding the water so the main point will be loss and then the op would look like he was trying to get something for nothing I followed the thread from the start and I believe he only want what was right but there response made it look like he was trying to get something for nothing


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I personal believe they have only bother to do anything because of the lack of sales and the way they have word it. it then be wus member taking sides do with the other thread and the main point will be loss in it I really believe they should not have tried tit for tat and if they did they should have show proper brake down of cost of returning said item I believe there figures to be off and have made it like the op was trying to get something for nothing as in he want the cost replace them this almost the price of the watch it's clouding the water so the main point will be loss and then the op would look like he was trying to get something for nothing I followed the thread from the start and I believe he only want what was right but there response made it look like he was trying to get something for nothing


On the other hand a crown popin out aint the end of the world,he could have sorted it himself or gotten a local watchguy to fix it for peanuts without all the hullabaloo,after all he was skinflintin like the rest of us by goin to a grey market dealer on the other side of the world, so you have to take that into account ;-)b-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

joecool said:


> On the other hand a crown popin out aint the end of the world,he could have sorted it himself or gotten a local watchguy to fix it for peanuts without all the hullabaloo,after all he was skinflintin like the rest of us by goin to a grey market dealer on the other side of the world, so you have to take that into account ;-)b-)


I think he did say he'd had it looked at and something was broken inside so would cost a fair bit to fix, but he did try and fleece CW by asking a ridiculous amount for postage. I think we've all sent stuff abroad and it doesn't cost $150 if that's what he wanted refunding. it didn't put me off using them again..............lets go watch shopping lol ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what time do you make it


looks good  the PO came today too so thanks ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yep  why did I beat you to it


Yes I was thinking about it but then again I have the cooper and they are almost the same.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> to little to late or well done them ?
> 
> Creation Watches response


They deserve the benefit of the doubt. I would have hoped for a response from them sooner, but they are not the only company who gets a kicking from customers. Fewer people brag about good service, do they?


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> They deserve the benefit of the doubt. I would have hoped for a response from them sooner, but they are not the only company who gets a kicking from customers. Fewer people brag about good service, do they?


I got three Seiko monsters and a orient bambino from them and the're Grrrrrrreat! bragin d brag brag!!!!!!:-!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Got my solar from creation and i was well happy with the whole experience!

What about the new seiko 5 monsters?? damm, that blue and gold looks amazing

http://yeomanseiko.com/2014/11/04/new-seiko-5-srp605k/


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Or there are these:-!
Seiko Prospex Air Diver 200M Monster SRP583K1 SRP583K SRP583 Men's Watch



Seiko Prospex Air Diver 200M Monster SRP581K1 SRP581K SRP581 Men's Watch

Seiko Prospex Automatic LIMITED EDITION SRP580K1 SRP580K SRP580 Men's Watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> On the other hand a crown popin out aint the end of the world,he could have sorted it himself or gotten a local watchguy to fix it for peanuts without all the hullabaloo,after all he was skinflintin like the rest of us by goin to a grey market dealer on the other side of the world, so you have to take that into account ;-)b-)


from what I can remember it was not just the crown it was looked at and it needed a part the watch repairer did not have them it had come from the dealer if I remember right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> looks good  the PO came today too so thanks ;-)


cool loving the Zulu not feeling it for the Daytona so I think keep one catch and release the other one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> They deserve the benefit of the doubt. I would have hoped for a response from them sooner, but they are not the only company who gets a kicking from customers. Fewer people brag about good service, do they?


true I think I would take the chance with the prices as I tweek watches when I get them but they should have done so sooner .. and I would love to be able to get a quote on the cost of the return just to see who was the closes because I bet they both under and over stated the amount if we are honest


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yes I was thinking about it but then again I have the cooper and they are almost the same.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 you miss out it's got a decent wait to it feels comfortable on and love the way under certain lights the crystal goes a blues tint to it my one niggle think a sterile dial would have been better


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cool loving the Zulu not feeling it for the Daytona so I think keep one catch and release the other one


don't you go making money on it after I sold it you cheap lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> don't you go making money on it after I sold it you cheap lol ;-)


I think I will put it on a leather strap and one of the family will get it


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think I will put it on a leather strap and one of the family will get it


I tried it on leather and it didn't look right, it looks good on the blue/white nato


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I tried it on leather and it didn't look right, it looks good on the blue/white nato


 don't think my dad would do a nato lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> don't think my dad would do a nato lol


maybe not that one lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> maybe not that one lol


lol with his arthritis I might put it on an expanding bracelet


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol with his arthritis I might put it on an expanding bracelet


Arthritis? Expanding copper bracelet me thinks!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> Arthritis? Expanding copper bracelet me thinks!


never thought of copper I have put most of his watches on expanding bracelets he had one watches but now I have trimmed my collection he's got 7 lol five of which are now on expanding


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> never thought of copper I have put most of his watches on expanding bracelets he had one watches but now I have trimmed my collection he's got 7 lol five of which are now on expanding


Dunno if it is truly copper internal but sure looks like it |>
18 22mm Metal Silver Tone Stainless Steel Copper Back Stretchy Watch Band Mens | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

My batteries for my e cig vapes are nacked down to last one will need to get some in the morning after taking the wife to the docs Thats nearly 7 months off the roll ups


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> My batteries for my e cig vapes are nacked down to last one will need to get some in the morning after taking the wife to the docs Thats nearly 7 months off the roll ups


did you get the second crown I sent you yet ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> did you get the second crown I sent you yet ?


 Not yet Will be going on red bezel watch I hope


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> My batteries for my e cig vapes are nacked down to last one will need to get some in the morning after taking the wife to the docs Thats nearly 7 months off the roll ups


The thing I always think with E Cigs is why don't people just give up smoking full stop? With E Cigs you're still taking a hit of nicotine right and presumsbly you still have an addiction to nicotine, you're just taking it in a less harmful way. But I think with the E Cigs you're still thinking about cigarettes and smoking, you've still got that link between you and nicotine. So why not just be brave it up full stop and rid yourself of another addiction? It's not actually that hard once you get past a few days and you flush all the nicotine out of your system and the cravings with it.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing I always think with E Cigs is why don't people just give up smoking full stop? With E Cigs you're still taking a hit of nicotine right and presumsbly you still have an addiction to nicotine, you're just taking it in a less harmful way. But I think with the E Cigs you're still thinking about cigarettes and smoking, you've still got that link between you and nicotine. So why not just be brave it up full stop and rid yourself of another addiction? It's not actually that hard once you get past a few days and you flush all the nicotine out of your system and the cravings with it.


I am a coward when it comes to that I know that I have COPD It does not go away i was smoking cigs for nearly 50 years so I find it hard not to think about it I still enjoy even although it is a substitute


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fair enough. I must have given up smoking about 8 years ago now and I'm so glad that I did. It's an awful habit, it costs you sh*t loads of money, makes you and your clothes absolutely stink, is massively bad for your health and puts you a very real risk of heart disease and cancer.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Fair enough. I must have given up smoking about 8 years ago now and I'm so glad that I did. It's an awful habit, it costs you sh*t loads of money, makes you and your clothes absolutely stink, is massively bad for your health and puts you a very real risk of heart disease and cancer.


 For got to say I have heart disease as well but otherwise fit as a fiddle


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not yet Will be going on red bezel watch I hope


 bit slow I posted It Saturday o well


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bit slow I posted It Saturday o well


 will pop through the letterbox tomorrow.Yesterday the postie left a small crate because the wife has been on the bay for tons of items so the postie being smart put all the eggs in one basket its a young lady postie at the moment


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> will pop through the letterbox tomorrow.Yesterday the postie left a small crate because the wife has been on the bay for tons of items so the postie being smart put all the eggs in one basket its a young lady postie at the moment


thought any more about you rotary


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Last day of the sky package tomorrow even though I could not watch them because of the trees at least my bill for this month is a whopping £21. 34p compaired to between £130.00 and £94.00 per month and could not watch it didnt even get the last episode of strikeback box set so good riddance to it


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Fair enough. I must have given up smoking about 8 years ago now and I'm so glad that I did. It's an awful habit, it costs you sh*t loads of money, makes you and your clothes absolutely stink, is massively bad for your health and puts you a very real risk of heart disease and cancer.


One good thing about being an ex smoker is nobody's gonna steal your lungs when you croak :think:apart from timpson's maybe |>


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> thought any more about you rotary


 Not yet it seems such a waste because of the drop in value maybe if someone is looking for a swop i dont know


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not yet it seems such a waste because of the drop in value maybe if someone is looking for a swop i dont know


 yeah that's why I trade more then sell mine least I get something I want lol were to sell you just wont get close to what it should be worth


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Fair enough. I must have given up smoking about 8 years ago now and I'm so glad that I did. It's an awful habit, it costs you sh*t loads of money, makes you and your clothes absolutely stink, is massively bad for your health and puts you a very real risk of heart disease and cancer.


I hear ya. I've got to start treatment in the new year which will mean smoking stops for good.
Was tempted to go the e-cig route till I read this: E-cig charging devices now start one fire each week | Daily Mail Online
Instead I'll take whatever the doc issues.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

joecool said:


> One good thing about being an ex smoker is nobody's gonna steal your lungs when you croak :think:apart from timpson's maybe |>


Is it really that bad in Scotland? lol they'll nick anything these days....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was thinking of grabbing one of those flight cases to store my watches in, has anyone tried it? can look cool I think lol
> 
> I Went To Maplin And Bought This - The Watch Forum


I had the mega big brother of that, about 4 times the size for my helicopter. Well made, solid, and heavy for what it is, but that was £44. So cost-wise yours is quite expensive, considering.
I do like the look of the leatherette cases further down the page.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

joecool said:


> Or there are these:-!
> Seiko Prospex Air Diver 200M Monster SRP583K1 SRP583K SRP583 Men's Watch
> 
> 
> ...


I think may have mentioned my admiration for the SRP455 before









Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> I hear ya. I've got to start treatment in the new year which will mean smoking stops for good.
> Was tempted to go the e-cig route till I read this: E-cig charging devices now start one fire each week. | Daily Mail Online
> Instead I'll take whatever the doc issues.


Years ago when I first tried giving up smoking I gave the gum a try. It's foul stuff but the problem is you are just swapping one form of nicotine addiction for another, you'll still be having cravings. I wholeheartedly recommend a very well known book by a guy called Alan Carr (no not the comedian!).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Allen-Carrs...1&keywords=alan+carr+easy+way+to+stop+smoking

If you read his book 'Easy way to stop smoking' I guarantee you'll have quit cigarettes for good by the time you finish the book. See the inherent problem with gum, patches, and e Cigs is that they just transfer you from one form of nicotine addiction to another. They don't deal with the psychological side of your addiction. This book deals with the reasons that you smoke and breaks them all down psychologically to help you end your addiction for good. It will be the best £7 you ever spend.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I hear ya. I've got to start treatment in the new year which will mean smoking stops for good.
> Was tempted to go the e-cig route till I read this: E-cig charging devices now start one fire each week. | Daily Mail Online
> Instead I'll take whatever the doc issues.


 Its because they overcharge them and not checking if they are overheating I do mine at the computer so it is never out of reach when charging the 2 that I have broke have dropped onto the road outside and have been used constantly since april not to bad


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Years ago when I first tried giving up smoking I gave the gum a try. It's foul stuff but the problem is you are just swapping one form of nicotine addiction for another, you'll still be having cravings. I wholeheartedly recommend a very well known book by a guy called Alan Carr (no not the comedian!).
> 
> Allen Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking: Be a Happy Non-smoker for the Rest of Your Life: Amazon.co.uk: Allen Carr: 9780718194550: Books
> 
> If you read his book 'Easy way to stop smoking' I guarantee you'll have quit cigarettes for good by the time you finish the book. See the inherent problem with gum, patches, and e Cigs is that they just transfer you from one form of nicotine addiction to another. They don't deal with the psychological side of your addiction. This book deals with the reasons that you smoke and breaks them all down psychologically to help you end your addiction for good. It will be the best £7 you ever spend.


Yeh, I tried hypnotherapy ten years ago, and that lasted a week which for me was good. Haven't tried seriously since, so will be interesting to see what works.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Years ago when I first tried giving up smoking I gave the gum a try. It's foul stuff but the problem is you are just swapping one form of nicotine addiction for another, you'll still be having cravings. I wholeheartedly recommend a very well known book by a guy called Alan Carr (no not the comedian!).
> 
> Allen Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking: Be a Happy Non-smoker for the Rest of Your Life: Amazon.co.uk: Allen Carr: 9780718194550: Books
> 
> If you read his book 'Easy way to stop smoking' I guarantee you'll have quit cigarettes for good by the time you finish the book. See the inherent problem with gum, patches, and e Cigs is that they just transfer you from one form of nicotine addiction to another. They don't deal with the psychological side of your addiction. This book deals with the reasons that you smoke and breaks them all down psychologically to help you end your addiction for good. It will be the best £7 you ever spend.


Alan Carr's a comedian,Surely you jest!.If the book doesnt work can the pages be used for skins?


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

David Church said:


> I think may have mentioned my admiration for the SRP455 before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Creation Watches had a few of these for sale at £129 for an hour or two earlier this year,Too short a time for me to put money in the account i use for Paypal and buy one of them suckers.Damn...Damn......Double..Damno|o|o|o|


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, I tried hypnotherapy ten years ago, and that lasted a week which for me was good. Haven't tried seriously since, so will be interesting to see what works.


You are becoming sleepy, verry verrry sleeeepy!!!!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

joecool said:


> You are becoming sleepy, verry verrry sleeeepy!!!!


I dunno what that was, but it looks just he just did a plateful of something illegal.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I dunno what that was, but it looks just he just did a plateful of something illegal.


 it's a tarsier and the first was hypno toad from I think it was ........ 



lol for some reason the wus will not let me name the show for some reason so it's set in the (future) and It's (ama) lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

so I was just wondering why I don't have one of these in my collection yet? lol ;-)









could well be my next purchase!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> so I was just wondering why I don't have one of these in my collection yet? lol ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1930290
> 
> ...


I thought you already had one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I thought you already had one


no, I've only got the orange monster and the SSC


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

still making my mind up on this one  it's got some respect for the fact the pusher are screw down so no accidental date / day changes happening wish the jag range had done the same and I would have bought them all


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Todays watch going to the doctors soon as she is ready


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Todays watch going to the doctors soon as she is ready


hope the tests go well say hi from me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hope the tests go well say hi from me


 cheers


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got this but no sign of the crown yet


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Got this but no sign of the crown yet


lol crazy the first one you got the next day this time days ? I think we can kiss it goodbye lol ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At sister-in-laws postie gave me items down the road


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah I waiting on a parcel to it's the Russian from America and the roamer from India it's been a good while coming from America was hoping to get It today but hope it's tomorrow


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The small watch is a Camy from India


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This is the back of the camy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> This is the back of the camy


I almost had a camy but I have missed out twice on them with the bid


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do we know what the next em looks like yet


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> do we know what the next em looks like yet


Quite possibly something like this...


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Years ago when I first tried giving up smoking I gave the gum a try. It's foul stuff but the problem is you are just swapping one form of nicotine addiction for another, you'll still be having cravings. I wholeheartedly recommend a very well known book by a guy called Alan Carr (no not the comedian!).
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Allen-Carrs...1&keywords=alan+carr+easy+way+to+stop+smoking
> 
> If you read his book 'Easy way to stop smoking' I guarantee you'll have quit cigarettes for good by the time you finish the book. See the inherent problem with gum, patches, and e Cigs is that they just transfer you from one form of nicotine addiction to another. They don't deal with the psychological side of your addiction. This book deals with the reasons that you smoke and breaks them all down psychologically to help you end your addiction for good. It will be the best £7 you ever spend.


We are no longer allowed to smoke onboard so when we go to sea the smokers are forced to give up. For the first month they all use the gum and patches but then they don't need them after a while. Its funny talking to them in the week before we get back alongside as they are all saying how they are off the cigs for good but as soon as we hit the wall and they can get off for a smoke they are all up on the jetty smoking.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Quite possibly something like this...
> 
> View attachment 1932602


Close, but possibly not that good, behold the Brazilian Army, aka 'the close shave'







There is another diver for issue 21 that looks like a parts bin reject in the photos. Can't find a good shot of it at the minute.
The updates on the review thread are behind due to some medical issues at home, all ok now bar some recuperation, but I'll be back on it in a week or two.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Quite possibly something like this...
> 
> View attachment 1932602


I have not looked at your link but probably yeah 

edit yeah I was right


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

David Church said:


> Close, but possibly not that good, behold the Brazilian Army, aka 'the close shave'
> View attachment 1933098
> 
> There is another diver for issue 21 that looks like a parts bin reject in the photos. Can't find a good shot of it at the minute.
> ...


 Looks like a Pound shop reject to me


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Looks like a Pound shop reject to me


It looks like something my gran would have worn, it's bloody awful 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

unfortunately for e.m i think this 

or this


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The thing is though it doesn't really have a military feel does it. I agree that it looks like something you'd find in Poundland or Home Bargains. Anyone know what it's based on?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing is though it doesn't really have a military feel does it. I agree that it looks like something you'd find in Poundland or Home Bargains. Anyone know what it's based on?


was it a belrus ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Brazilian army....does Brazil actually have an army?
I have to agree the EM watch is horrendous.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I know it's the middle of the week and all that, but I keep thinking to myself "I want a Radiomir." 
Or more specifically "I want a Radiomir from Getat."
Someone slap me.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I know it's the middle of the week and all that, but I keep thinking to myself "I want a Radiomir."
> Or more specifically "I want a Radiomir from Getat."
> Someone slap me.


At least it's a watch you want to spend your money on mate, I've just forked out £60 on fireworks for the kids. I think the slap is deservedly mine !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> At least it's a watch you want to spend your money on mate, I've just forked out £60 on fireworks for the kids. I think the slap is deservedly mine !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 You must have money to burn


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing is though it doesn't really have a military feel does it. I agree that it looks like something you'd find in Poundland or Home Bargains. Anyone know what it's based on?


What kind of military would have a good coloured shiny watch ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just be safe with them WS. Every year fireworks night is life-changing for someone.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I know it's the middle of the week and all that, but I keep thinking to myself "I want a Radiomir."
> Or more specifically "I want a Radiomir from Getat."
> Someone slap me.


why not just give him time to post it this time and order under a different name or you will always be wondering what kind of hair is under the crystal


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> At least it's a watch you want to spend your money on mate, I've just forked out £60 on fireworks for the kids. I think the slap is deservedly mine !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


hmmm talk about bang for your buck but like doing it it's over in a flash and you have wasted your money


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> You must have money to burn


No not really but it gets to this time of year and I'm reminded of the fact that my parents had very little money and we never had fireworks as kids and I always felt a little left out. I suppose that's why I don't mind blowing a wad on fireworks for the girls once a year.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Just be safe with them WS. Every year fireworks night is life-changing for someone.


Don't worry mate when it comes to H&S I'm a bit of a fanatic 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> No not really but it gets to this time of year and I'm reminded of the fact that my parents had very little money and we never had fireworks as kids and I always felt a little left out. I suppose that's why I don't mind blowing a wad on fireworks for the girls once a year.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


There's a very inappropriate comment I'm resisting posting...... Let's just say I hope your fireworks are splashproof.....


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> There's a very inappropriate comment I'm resisting posting...... Let's just say I hope your fireworks are splashproof.....


LoL ! Dirty mind 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hmmm talk about bang for your buck but like doing it it's over in a flash and you have wasted your money


that's one thing I've never bought into, fireworks. I've never understood it! it literally is like burning your money int it lol


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Don't worry mate when it comes to H&S I'm a bit of a fanatic
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Fireworks are quite exciting but that's just takin it too far!;-)


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

David Church said:


> Close, but possibly not that good, behold the Brazilian Army, aka 'the close shave'
> View attachment 1933098
> 
> There is another diver for issue 21 that looks like a parts bin reject in the photos. Can't find a good shot of it at the minute.
> ...


Wat th F****!!!!!!!!

Just had to use the tarsier again


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's one thing I've never bought into, fireworks. I've never understood it! it literally is like burning your money int it lol


I did some volunteer first aid at a few fire works shows back in the day and the amount of injury on people is just not worth it in my opinion I think there should be just professional done one's only  but I never really got them either but I messed about with them as a kids making my own thinking back on it .. it was a bit dangerous lol


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

David Church said:


> Close, but possibly not that good, behold the Brazilian Army, aka 'the close shave'
> View attachment 1933098
> 
> There is another diver for issue 21 that looks like a parts bin reject in the photos. Can't find a good shot of it at the minute.
> ...


:-s


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

why do I want a gilt sterile no date 6538 tiger concept homage
lot of words to call a watch


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

crosswind said:


> :-s


I want a blinged tank!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Fingers crossed but hopefully...


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

joecool said:


> Fireworks are quite exciting but that's just takin it too far!;-)


No, you can never take safety too far. Not with fireworks. (I remember the Jumping Jack Flash fireworks, jeez what fruitloop thought it was okay to sell a firework that feckin chased you round the garden.)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

crosswind said:


> ?


well that's taking the love of breitling to far


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

crosswind said:


> ?


Nope, not a Breitling.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nope, not a Breitling.


I think so 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Breitling_logo.svg


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Bought this tonight Citizen auto


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 1934522
> Bought this tonight Citizen auto


not bad just needs a new bezel wonder what the blue bezel off the subby would look like


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> No, you can never take safety too far. Not with fireworks. (I remember the Jumping Jack Flash fireworks, jeez what fruitloop thought it was okay to sell a firework that feckin chased you round the garden.)


Ha ha i meant to post the comment to the blowin a wad post LOL! 
I do actually take safety seriously,some of those cake firework packs are death on a stick!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> Ha ha i meant to post the comment to the blowin a wad post LOL!
> I do actually take safety seriously,some of those cake firework packs are death on a stick!


cake ones ant to bad but it's the fake one's you got to look out for  (sorry could not resist


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

crosswind said:


> ?


One saving grace is at least the guy doesn't have to look at it
Anyway who thought a flyin anchor was a good idea!(well maybe if your captain of a Zeppelin):-!b-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> One saving grace is at least the guy doesn't have to look at it
> Anyway who thought a flyin anchor was a good idea!(well maybe if your captain of a Zeppelin):-!b-)


theirs a Russian military symbols that's very similar to that


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

An you thought you blew a wad on fireworks!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's the display i went to tonight:-!(over a bit quick though:-d)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

really or fake 

MAN&apos;S WATCH, CHRONOMETER, KINETIC, STAINLESS STEEL,IN GOOD WORKING ORDER | eBay


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> really or fake
> 
> MAN&apos;S WATCH, CHRONOMETER, KINETIC, STAINLESS STEEL,IN GOOD WORKING ORDER | eBay


Definitely real Im'm almost positive it's the Chinese Limited Edition version only available to buy in Turkey


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nope, not a Breitling.


I'm guessing bellend ? Lol !!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

joecool said:


> An you thought you blew a wad on fireworks!


LOL !!!!! That's belting Joe 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I'm guessing bellend ? Lol !!
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Yes correct. I'm getting a bellend watch. It's a vintage one so it's a manual hand cranker as well.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> really or fake
> 
> MAN&apos;S WATCH, CHRONOMETER, KINETIC, STAINLESS STEEL,IN GOOD WORKING ORDER | eBay


Love the sob story at the end of the write up about feeding rescue ponies ! At least the seller didn't have the audacity to say it was real. I can't believe it's up to £80 though, it looks a right rusty old dog.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yes correct. I'm getting a bellend watch. It's a vintage one so it's a manual hand cranker as well.


Roflmao ! Let's put it this way some pillock with a winged B on his back its the first thing that springs to mind 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Roflmao ! Let's put it this way some pillock with a winged B on his back its the first thing that springs to mind
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Why all the fireworks this evening?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Why all the fireworks this evening?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Guy Fawkes night, I guess you don't have that over in the Emerald Isle though 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just bought this vostok bezel fot my best man's vostok im giving him i hope he likes it!
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/351110491182?nav=SEARCH


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

joecool said:


> Here's the display i went to tonight:-!(over a bit quick though:-d)


Definition of a plank - 
The school round the corner has a BIG display 7.30pm onwards, I can see it from my back door.
Didnt plan ahead, couple of big bangs, grab dslr n rush outside. Take lots of pics.
Forgot to adjust shutter speed (left at 1/30sec from last indoor watch shot).
Result - 549 shots of fuzzy fireworks. Doh.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

To go with this if anyone is interested http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-classic/420/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-420916.html


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> To go with this if anyone is interested http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-classic/420/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-420916.html


He's a lucky best man Andrew. I got a hip flask for my best man present and I don't even drink spirits (well ok vodka and red bull). Hope he likes it mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> To go with this if anyone is interested Amphibian Classic 420916 Meranom.com


the black and red one would look good on that


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Just bought this vostok bezel fot my best man's vostok im giving him i hope he likes it!
> Stainless steel bezel with aluminum insert for Vostok Diver watch UK | eBay


Bit steep, but i guess saves havin to buy separate insert What one did you get?


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> the black and red one would look good on that


Thats what i hope. The other groomsmen are getting tankard and hip flasks but as he is my best man and cousin i thought id get him something thats a bit better than his quartz tag f1


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Just bought this vostok bezel fot my best man's vostok im giving him i hope he likes it!
> Stainless steel bezel with aluminum insert for Vostok Diver watch UK | eBay


 Will your watches end up in the top or bottom drawer hope your wedding goes off with a bang not like tonight


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

They will be staying firmly in my watch box i still have 5 places left to fill. Thanks Smeagal


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Thats what i hope. The other groomsmen are getting tankard and hip flasks but as he is my best man and cousin i thought id get him something thats a bit better than his quartz tag f1


well it would be a bit more of a one off and the Coca-Cola bezel would make it that  but saying that a f1 is not so complete different so there would be very good chance of him liking it


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> To go with this if anyone is interested Amphibian Classic 420916 Meranom.com


Hope your big day goes great Andrew ,What a really nice gift to give the best man! (A wee tip for him and yourself by the way regarding speeches ,Dinnie Panic or worry about remembering every last detail of your speeches,just be yourself and enjoy the experience ,you are among friends and as everybody there will be there to support you and help you and your new wife have a perfect day). I take it the best man is Jason that was at the GTG |>


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

joecool said:


> Hope your big day goes great Andrew ,What a really nice gift to give the best man! (A wee tip for him and yourself by the way regarding speeches ,Dinnie Panic or worry about remembering every last detail of your speeches,just be yourself and enjoy the experience ,you are among friends and as everybody there will be there to support you and help you and your new wife have a perfect day). I take it the best man is Jason that was at the GTG |>


Ha ha he was in contention. Im going to wing my speech i dont have anything prepared so its going to be the best speech ever or the worst either way im not fussed. Declan may be more nervous than me lol.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> well it would be a bit more of a one off and the Coca-Cola bezel would make it that  but saying that a f1 is not so complete different so there would be very good chance of him liking it


That was my thinking its a bit better than a generic nice watch with all stock parts. It wont be engraved but it will be semi unique


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Watch for tomorrow going back to basics cant get picture tapatalk updated and nothing this for tomorrow


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Watch for tomorrow going back to basics cant get picture tapatalk updated and nothing


An here was me thinkin you were gonna use the sun to tell the time (goin back to basics an all)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> An here was me thinkin you were gonna use the sun to tell the time (goin back to basics an all)


 I meant watches not back in time might as well with that damn Nokia phone would be as well using a old red phone box with tuppence to make a call


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

smeagal said:


> I meant watches not back in time might as well with that damn Nokia phone would be as well using a old red phone box with tuppence to make a call


you mean seiko?:-d
another day same watch :roll:


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

That fake Omega earlier got me thinking(always a bad thing),So i got my old Turkish Speedy out with the bezel about 190 deg out and i thought,i betcha that bezel may be removable.So i got myself a sturdy knife from the kitchen and managed to pop the bloody thing off
Result!!!. Bezel and crystal came off together just like the genuine one Heh heh heh
Turned the bezel round to the correct position an clicked the thing back on(took a wee bit o pressure but clicked firmly in place)
Ya beezer! now i've got a speedy "hommage" that i have always liked but that had an annoying visible fault now FIXED,FIXED i tell ya! |>
Now all i need is to fix the problem of random stoppages (probably Chinese (maybe Turkish)dandruff in the movement:roll
Heres me celebrating


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time sigma force James Rawlings not bad


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

joecool said:


> That fake Omega earlier got me thinking(always a bad thing),So i got my old Turkish Speedy out with the bezel about 190 deg out and i thought,i betcha that bezel may be removable.So i got myself a sturdy knife from the kitchen and managed to pop the bloody thing off
> Result!!!. Bezel and crystal came off together just like the genuine one Heh heh heh
> Turned the bezel round to the correct position an clicked the thing back on(took a wee bit o pressure but clicked firmly in place)
> Ya beezer! now i've got a speedy "hommage" that i have always liked but that had an annoying visible fault now FIXED,FIXED i tell ya! |>
> ...


How the supposed chrono sub dials work on yours, is it just a numeric day and date display instead?


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> How the supposed chrono sub dials work on yours, is it just a numeric day and date display instead?


9 oclock sub day of the week functions with the movement and can also be altered with the top pusher
6 oclock sub 24 hour indicater functions with the movement
3 oclock sub day of the month functions with the movement and can also be altered with the bottom pusher
Automatic movement with hand wind function No hacking as in second hand cannot be stopped
Nice textured dial and subs,pointy silver indices and attractive hands with a tiny amount of lume
Original price in Turkey was 80 euros!!!! but paid 36 which i am still happy with


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just realised the date has caught up with my scuba dude so I can wear it again lol then I go and set it and accidently move the date! doh


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello? Helloooo? Where is everyone this morning?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hello? Helloooo? Where is everyone this morning?


Hiya Shaggy, just woke up the wife's just brought me a coffee up 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've just realised the date has caught up with my scuba dude so I can wear it again lol then I go and set it and accidently move the date! doh


I'm waiting until the 11th to wear mine again, but I have the dateless blue scuba dude if I need an Amphibia fix


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> I'm waiting until the 11th to wear mine again, but I have the dateless blue scuba dude if I need an Amphibia fix


I'm just trying to work out how to get the date back on track lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well busy old morning but don't look like I missed much haha  well going to be wearing this till hopeful my ruskie comes to day ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm just hoping that today passes quickly, it's all about what the postman is bringing tomorrow.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I got a new real leather zulu for my Steiny today, it makes a nice alternative to the bracelet


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I got a new real leather zulu for my Steiny today, it makes a nice alternative to the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1942634


Nice! Good aul Andeas 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I got a new real leather zulu for my Steiny today, it makes a nice alternative to the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1942634


Looking good mate, is that from the guy in cyprus?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Looking good mate, is that from the guy in cyprus?


Yes it Andreas. .he's the guy that owns the diverswatches fb page..are you on that page chico?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Yes it Andreas. .he's the guy that owns the diverswatches fb page..are you on that page chico?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


No on that page mate but i bought my khaki zulu from him and the quality was brilliant for £8

chico


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> No on that page mate but i bought my khaki zulu from him and the quality was brilliant for £8
> 
> chico


I think most of the guys on there are millionaires lol..High point for me was posting the blufty on there.. on AnyWatchFriday. .a suggestion I made to have a day where we could post other than diver's. .never got credit for that suggestion haha!

There are some great diver's posted on there. .was a guy who posted his DSDD along with his mako XL saying his favourite 2 diver's. .which gave me a little hope lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm just hoping that today passes quickly, it's all about what the postman is bringing tomorrow.


Is the pea and ham sone sort of cockney rhyming slang 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Is the pea and ham sone sort of cockney rhyming slang  Sent from my GT-I9505


Its what he is having for tea, Pea and Ham soup with Tuna lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think most of the guys on there are millionaires lol..High point for me was posting the blufty on there.. on AnyWatchFriday. .a suggestion I made to have a day where we could post other than diver's. .never got credit for that suggestion haha!
> 
> There are some great diver's posted on there. .was a guy who posted his DSDD along with his mako XL saying his favourite 2 diver's. .which gave me a little hope lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I didn't realise AWF was your idea  , you're right tho, most of em must be loaded, when you see a display case with a dozen rolex's in it lol. the one's we would call "grail" are the ones they wear while gardening lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Its what he is having for tea, Pea and Ham soup with Tuna lol


That combo wouldn't be for me 😐

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That combo wouldn't be for me 😐Sent from my GT-I9505


I dont know, you could be onto something. If Heston Blumentahl can sell bacon and eggs ice cream there could be a market for Tuna, Pea and Ham Soup lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure its a new seiko tuna that shaggy's got incoming!! 

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I dont know, you could be onto something. If Heston Blumentahl can sell bacon and eggs ice cream there could be a market for Tuna, Pea and Ham Soup lol


I don't think I'd like to be in a submarine if pea, ham and tuna had been on the menu 😂

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Its what he is having for tea, Pea and Ham soup with Tuna lol


I think he's getting a moby dick

little sister haha


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I don't think I'd like to be in a submarine if pea, ham and tuna had been on the menu 😂Sent from my GT-I9505


It wouldnt make much differenceThe air onboard a submarine smells. It permeates everything, you, your clothes even your bag with all your gear in smells of a curious mix of diesel, sweat, grease and recycled farts. However you get used to breathing it so much that when you first raise a mast and ventilate after a long time submerged fresh air smells funny.The food onboard a submarine varys from bad to brilliant depending on your chef, how long you have been away and what you stocked up with before you left. I remember seing the chefs bringing out of the freezer a whole goat, minus its skin head and feet, but easily identifiable as a goat. Because of its size it took a couple of days to defrost before becoming goat curry. On one patrol the freezers broke down which meant we had to eat all the frozen meat before it went off. Steak for breakfast as much as you wanted. Then when the frozen stuff was all used up I remember going in for dinner one evening to be confronted with a choice of Sweet and Sour Spam or Corned Beef Chow Mein.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> It wouldnt make much differenceThe air onboard a submarine smells. It permeates everything, you, your clothes even your bag with all your gear in smells of a curious mix of diesel, sweat, grease and recycled farts. However you get used to breathing it so much that when you first raise a mast and ventilate after a long time submerged fresh air smells funny.The food onboard a submarine varys from bad to brilliant depending on your chef, how long you have been away and what you stocked up with before you left. I remember seing the chefs bringing out of the freezer a whole goat, minus its skin head and feet, but easily identifiable as a goat. Because of its size it took a couple of days to defrost before becoming goat curry. On one patrol the freezers broke down which meant we had to eat all the frozen meat before it went off. Steak for breakfast as much as you wanted. Then when the frozen stuff was all used up I remember going in for dinner one evening to be confronted with a choice of Sweet and Sour Spam or Corned Beef Chow Mein.


How do they keep the air fresh? They must have to bring bottled air? not as if you can run an air compressor?

Do you have to surface every couple of days or do they recirc and filter the available air?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I got a new real leather zulu for my Steiny today, it makes a nice alternative to the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1942634


I love the natural look of that strap.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Shaggy's no the only person wi sumthin fishy in his cupboard!







C'mon then What is the fishyest thing in your cupboard/watchbox?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm just hoping that today passes quickly, it's all about what the postman is bringing tomorrow.


Really shaggy, a rather expensive Seiko diver?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

This is the fishiest timepiece in my drawer, a Brightthing chrono, from Canal St in New York in 1999. And it still works, and the shine hasn't come off yet.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> This is the fishiest timepiece in my drawer, a Brightthing chrono, from Canal St in New York in 1999. And it still works, and the shine hasn't come off yet.


Looks a bit tinny,Oh nice watch by the way!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

What d'ya think of THIS!!!!...Cue 2001 a space odyssey first scene music








https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/official-stuckx-rock-pre-order-thread-1137074.html


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How do they keep the air fresh? They must have to bring bottled air? not as if you can run an air compressor?
> 
> Do you have to surface every couple of days or do they recirc and filter the available air?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


We make oxygen by splitting water into hydrogen and oxygen. And we remove carbon dioxide with scrubbers. The hydrogen and carbon dioxide we pump overboard


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> We make oxygen by splitting water into hydrogen and oxygen. And we remove carbon dioxide with scrubbers. The hydrogen and carbon dioxide we pump overboard


Oh my hydrogen! We're processing with with it at the minute. .5k litre vessel at 10 bar. .We have to sample to ensure no oxygen and I tiptoe around the room..blast walls in there just to remind you of the potential hazard 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmmm. Has my post just been deleted by a mod?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hmmm. Has my post just been deleted by a mod?


I did wonder where the pics had gone lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, I'll rephrase that.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Oh my hydrogen! We're processing with with it at the minute. .5k litre vessel at 10 bar. .We have to sample to ensure no oxygen and I tiptoe around the room..blast walls in there just to remind you of the potential hazard
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Well we have hydrogen and oxygen to be careful with. A defective oxygen candle caused the explosion on HMS Tireless a few years ago that killed two people. So as you can imagine we treat stuff like that very carefully


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Now for the bad news I wont be on much for the next two weeks sky have surpassed themselves instead of just tv they took my broadband and phone off so l have got to pay another twenty pounds to get up and running in 2 weeks time l am raging they make the mistake and l pay the price


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Now for the bad news I wont be on much for the next two weeks sky have surpassed themselves instead of just tv they took my broadband and phone off so l have got to pay another twenty pounds to get up and running in 2 weeks time l am raging they make the mistake and l pay the price


Could you get one of those pay as you go dongles to keep you going?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

They suggested that and they even took out this months money this morning will be giving me £60 credit when l get back on wow 😲 or is it woe


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> They suggested that and they even took out this months money this morning will be giving me £60 credit when l get back on wow 😲 or is it woe


Fecking sky..they mess everything up

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

What does 500mb give you using phone


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> What does 500mb give you using phone


I use double that..just outside the house..wifi in the gaffe

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> What does 500mb give you using phone


 enough for you if you don't post any pics just


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

So l won't be on very much


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like lots of books to read


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> So l won't be on very much


 I could be wrong but reading the reads and posting comments should not take that much it's when we start to post pics that's when it eat it up


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey smeagal i've got a spare 3 broadband dongle i could give you. topups are £10 for 1 gig £15 for 3 gig and £25 for 7gig


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I might be joining you my pics are crashing the last couple off days and now my comments are starting to be up playing and frezzing  and letters missing but there when typing ? huh ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> Hey smeagal i've got a spare 3 broadband dongle i could give you. topups are £10 for 1 gig £15 for 3 gig and £25 for 7gig


That would help the wife pay her ebay not become a bad ? payer


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Going for a soak be back later


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> That would help the wife pay her ebay not become a bad  payer


Your wife can pay her ebay through an the ebay/paypal app on your smartphone if she needs to quickly, If you want the dongle PM me where to send it and i'll post it to you


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> Your wife can pay her ebay through an the ebay/paypal app on your smartphone if she needs to quickly, If you want the dongle PM me where to send it and i'll post it to you


Ok Joe


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't seem to send message Joe


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

hmm, do I need another Orient Ray, but in black?


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> hmm, do I need another Orient Ray, but in black?
> 
> View attachment 1947314


Impressive, shame they didn't do the day and date in black too.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Impressive, shame they didn't do the day and date in black too.


well actually that is a stock photo but the other photos of the actual watch have the day date in black! I'm really tempted


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Can't seem to send message Joe


I got the PM i'll send it tomorrow.Once you get the dongle you will have to top it up,there are two ways,easiest way is to take it to a 3 highstreet phone shop and just buy a £10 Pay as you go sim (actually £10.49)and pop the sim into the dongle and you are ready to go or the second way top up the sim that is already in the dongle with a three mobile voucher bought from any local shop
To install the dongle just plug it into a free usb port and it will open up an installation window on your computer and you just follow the instructions to install.If you bought the new sim you are all set and can use internet straight away if not then use the voucher to top up online.:-!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

drool drool thing


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

mako with murphy bezel, sweet


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well actually that is a stock photo but the other photos of the actual watch have the day date in black! I'm really tempted
> 
> View attachment 1947530


I already have a PVD Stargate and the Cooper, or I might be tempted too, my blue ray is so comfortable to wear.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

This page moves so quickly for me. Lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Absolute silence from EM on issue #22, and the following issues. Will they be stopping them do you reckon?


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

crosswind said:


> mako with murphy bezel, sweet


This makes me want to buy another Mako and do the same mods. It looks fantastic.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Absolute silence from EM on issue #22, and the following issues. Will they be stopping them do you reckon?


No, they'll continue, but the Portuguese is gone. They still have over 5000 UK subscribers. I reckon we'll get another diver for 22 and maybe another German something.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> I got the PM i'll send it tomorrow.Once you get the dongle you will have to top it up,there are two ways,easiest way is to take it to a 3 highstreet phone shop and just buy a £10 Pay as you go sim (actually £10.49)and pop the sim into the dongle and you are ready to go or the second way top up the sim that is already in the dongle with a three mobile voucher bought from any local shop
> To install the dongle just plug it into a free usb port and it will open up an installation window on your computer and you just follow the instructions to install.If you bought the new sim you are all set and can use internet straight away if not then use the voucher to top up online.:-!


Thanks Joe will do that still fed up on my way to work will be contacting sky when l come home from work and spend another hour having a nice chat


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> This makes me want to buy another Mako and do the same mods. It looks fantastic.


Looks like a Yobokies BOR bracelet on it. That's a sweet combination, gives it a nice retro look.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> hmm, do I need another Orient Ray, but in black?
> 
> View attachment 1947314


What about a black nighthawk instead?

sent from kindle fire


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

If you've already got a Ray I wouldn't get another one in PVD, there are too many great watches out there to just buy the same one again with a slight variation. Like Chico says the PVD Nighthawk is a great watch. Or how about an Obris Morgan Explorer?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

On bus heading to work using their WiFi to short a journey to get any item in have good day


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about a black nighthawk instead?
> 
> sent from kindle fire


what does that look like? is it a citizen?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well finally got this it's been on a long journey from Russia in the 80's in to American in the 90's now England 14's well just a quick strap change and a winded up and way it went date change was like the vossie thro the 8 to 12 change so seems to be running fine


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> what does that look like? is it a citizen?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> what does that look like? is it a citizen?


Yeah its a citizen eco-drive mate









Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This is nice as well, Seiko Kinetic GMT.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

question can anyone else edit their comments after posting it seems to have stop working for me it take's me back to the comment I can change it but the save comment button has gone so there's no way to save it and when you refresh the page it is like it was before so it did not accept the change ?  plus when I send the comment now I have to fresh the whole page to see it ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> question can anyone else edit their comments after posting it seems to have stop working for me it take's me back to the comment I can change it but the save comment button has gone so there's no way to save it and when you refresh the page it is like it was before so it did not accept the change ?  plus when I send the comment now I have to fresh the whole page to see it ?


Yeah i can edit and save ok mate

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah its a citizen eco-drive mate
> 
> View attachment 1952082
> 
> ...


it is nice, I talked myself out of the ray with you and shaggys help lol. I did a google for nighthawk and this came up!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone i decided to go with the archive today it hasn't had much wrist time recently


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> it is nice, I talked myself out of the ray with you and shaggys help lol. I did a google for nighthawk and this came up!
> 
> View attachment 1952418


That model there is a strange one because Citizen used the name Nighthawk on the dial but it's not really considered a true Nighthawk. It's a model for the European market and I don't even think it's that great to be honest. When people talk about Nighthawks they are usually referring to the classic family of models with the slide rule bezels.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Grail achieved! My Seiko Prospex Marinemaster SBBN017 (aka Tuna) just arrived. And it's absolutely awsome!













































And here's a family shot.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Non watch delivery notification just arrived. Pink Floyd new album is on its way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Grail achieved! My Seiko Prospex Marinemaster SBBN017 (aka Tuna) just arrived. And it's absolutely awsome!
> 
> View attachment 1952762
> View attachment 1952770
> ...


Nice one. Is that collecting watches over for you now then? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Nice one. Is that collecting watches over for you now then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To a degree yes. I decided that I'll never be able to afford or justify spending that money to get some of the watches that I really love like a Ploprof, Navitimer, Speedmaster, Black Bay etc so I thought sod it, just go and get something that's awesome that you can afford. Seiko make some incredible dive watches a little higher up their chain. I've actually got grail blowout part 2 still to come. Let's see what else the postman might bring today...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> it is nice, I talked myself out of the ray with you and shaggys help lol. I did a google for nighthawk and this came up!
> 
> View attachment 1952418


I would recommend the original nighthawk mate, i love mine, the lume and the GMT function are brilliant and although its a busy dial its so easy to read

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Grail achieved! My Seiko Prospex Marinemaster SBBN017 (aka Tuna) just arrived. And it's absolutely awsome!
> 
> View attachment 1952762
> View attachment 1952770
> ...


What a beauty, congratulations on getting your grail, can't beat a Seiko.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Grail achieved! My Seiko Prospex Marinemaster SBBN017 (aka Tuna) just arrived. And it's absolutely awsome!
> 
> View attachment 1952762
> View attachment 1952770
> ...


Fab shaggy..congrats dude..Looks great!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Grail achieved! My Seiko Prospex Marinemaster SBBN017 (aka Tuna) just arrived. And it's absolutely awsome!
> 
> View attachment 1952762
> View attachment 1952770
> ...


Da Bomb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> This makes me want to buy another Mako and do the same mods. It looks fantastic.





ShaggyDog said:


> Looks like a Yobokies BOR bracelet on it. That's a sweet combination, gives it a nice retro look.


yep 
pic stolen from here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/yobokies-bead-rice-murphey-bezel-even-better-mako-794821.html


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Grail achieved! My Seiko Prospex Marinemaster SBBN017 (aka Tuna) just arrived. And it's absolutely awsome!
> 
> View attachment 1952762
> View attachment 1952770
> ...


sweet sweet, congrats bro


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Grail achieved! My Seiko Prospex Marinemaster SBBN017 (aka Tuna) just arrived. And it's absolutely awsome!
> 
> View attachment 1952762
> View attachment 1952770
> ...


Congratulations Shaggy that's one beautiful beast 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank feck it's Vie! 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Thank feck it's Vie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of rays in an otherwise miserable sky ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> A couple of rays in an otherwise miserable sky ;-)


Horrible time of year. .It almost seemed dark all day yesterday. .pissed rain all day..at least we have our watches to brighten the mood 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

It's a grey old day here too, drizzle most of the week in fact, thank goodness I have something to wear on my wrist that makes me smile. I may just keep this on until Armistice day when I can wind up the Amphibia again.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Grail day part 2.





















G-shock Aviation GA-1000, with compass, thermometer, and LED backlight. That's it. I'm done now. How do you top that for a double watch combo?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Grail day part 2.
> 
> View attachment 1953698
> View attachment 1953706
> ...


That's a pair of keepers. Nice. Very very nice indeed

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Grail day part 2.
> 
> View attachment 1953698
> View attachment 1953706
> ...


it would be hard to top that m8, a great pair of watches indeed.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Post 2 packages ay home half day at work yo sort out sky


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

There's a beautiful sunset right now. I just put my Tuna on the windowsill and let it bask in the light.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

I've died and gone to heaven.......









ALCOHOLIC dandelion and burdock !!!!

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I've died and gone to heaven.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be interesting. I wouldn't mind trying one of those. What shop did you get it from, one of the supermarkets?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> I've died and gone to heaven.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh I've had that b4, it's lovely  I have 2 bottles of hoopers hooch for tonight ;-)


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Could be interesting. I wouldn't mind trying one of those. What shop did you get it from, one of the supermarkets?


ASDA £2 each or 3 for a fiver 500ml bottles. It is unbelievable it's exactly the same as non alcoholic. I could drink this until I pop !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> ASDA £2 each or 3 for a fiver 500ml bottles. It is unbelievable it's exactly the same as non alcoholic. I could drink this until I pop !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I'd be concerned with a hangover from it. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

any one remember this one


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> any one remember this one


sounds a bit Ruff ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> sounds a bit Ruff ;
> 
> yeah use to have bits floating in it when you got a pint. look like a Newcastle brown ale but tasted ten times worse lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

£1 a bottle from Sainsbury's...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

my comments are still playing up hmmmm is it just me ?  anyone else having issue with their comments and pics and stuff ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got the citizen and the alwin from India sorry no pics paid the ransom to sky 21st until broadband


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> Grail day part 2.G-shock Aviation GA-1000, with compass, thermometer, and LED backlight. That's it. I'm done now. How do you top that for a double watch combo?


Very nice, but thermometer? Thank your lucky stars you haven't got a tail, cos that's not gonna fit where the thermometer _usually _goes.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Dont ask me how but I have broadband but no land line got to speak to wife get back shortly


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

For those with Grail delivery days, THIS is your worst nightmare - -


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

They I mean sky must have done something to get the broadband on again It has cost me a fortune so far they apoligise prufussly but still take the money no phone number they said they would have to give me a new number


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Delivered today


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Also got my wifes disabled badge today its a duplicate until april next year and will have to fork out again at that time I hope the person using the original badge comes back to their car and finds the wheels missing or something like that they could have handed it into a police station at the very least


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Up early in the morning going to read for a spell, Hope I still have broadband tomorrow or am I dreaming


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Grail day part 2.
> 
> View attachment 1953698
> View attachment 1953706
> ...


Shoulda put the lotto on you lucky dog ya!|>
Although i doubt it could have made you any happier!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> my comments are still playing up hmmmm is it just me ?  anyone else having issue with their comments and pics and stuff ?


what hardware /software combo u usin dude?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> what hardware /software combo u usin dude?


 p.c and windows got most of it working but still can't edit comment and have to refresh page after each of my comments before they show


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> p.c and windows got most of it working but still can't edit comment and have to refresh page after each of my comments before they show


Have you downloaded or opened any new compressed files such as zip or Rar files or updaded existing programs or installed any new software recently? as in just before problems started?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Also what browser? Firefox is unreliable as heck.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> Have you downloaded or opened any new compressed files such as zip or Rar files or updaded existing programs or installed any new software recently? as in just before problems started?


 no.. no ... and yes a game but I was naff so I removed it



chrono555 said:


> Also what browser? Firefox is unreliable as heck.


windows 7 h.p and explore 8 I think ... I have done a system restore back to the 05/11 but don't seem to have helped might try one from last month and see as I cant remember how long it has been playing up probably about a week ?


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> no.. no ... and yes a game but I was naff so I removed it
> 
> windows 7 h.p and explore 8 I think ... I have done a system restore back to the 05/11 but don't seem to have helped might try one from last month and see as I cant remember how long it has been playing up probably about a week ?


I can highly recommend Advanced Systemcare Free from iobit.com . I've been using it for years to fix all sorts of problems, even on my customers computers, and it's a reliable product that is genuinely free (I pay for the Pro version).

Advanced SystemCare Free 7/6/5/4/3 Download Review for Windows XP/Vista/7 - IObit

Cheers


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

cheers I will take a look but I have system restore it to the start of the month and no success it work fine on the tablet but I don't like using that as I have problems with the drag and drop and link but that's just because I have not got the hang of it I like my p.c better when I'm near it


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Morning guys.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> View attachment 1961794


Looking good!! Whats the case size on the tuna?

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Saturday morning lie in til quarter to seven courtesy of the kids lol

Wearing this today


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Looking good!! Whats the case size on the tuna?
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


46mm I think but it wears smaller than you think it would because of the hooded lugs. It doesn't really feel bigger than the Solar I don't think.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, While I'm in an eco drive mood I thought I'd give this one an airing


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Im going with the om today


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Solar today


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> no.. no ... and yes a game but I was naff so I removed it
> 
> windows 7 h.p and explore 8 I think ... I have done a system restore back to the 05/11 but don't seem to have helped might try one from last month and see as I cant remember how long it has been playing up probably about a week ?


I would try what mariomart suggested first,if that doesn't help and the restore points dont work it sounds like maybe the settings in explorer have been changed somehow, have a look at the settings of explorer and see if anything is being blocked that shouldn't be.
Sometimes software that you install can change settings.you could also try updating to explorer 9 or use a different browser like google chrome.
If you are having major problems with your pc you could save any stuff you want to keep on a memory stick and do a factory reset.(this restores your pc to an out of the box factory condition)
Or if the factory image is corrupt a major step, a clean install of windows from an installation dvd and install all the drivers,program/software you require then use acronis trueimage to save an image of the clean fully working setup onto a 32GB memory stick (once this is done your PC can be restored to perfect condition within 12 minutes! should any problems hit you in future 
Sorry for the longwinded response


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

One of these







You decide!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

joecool said:


> One of these
> View attachment 1962578
> 
> You decide!


Orange monster

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> One of these
> View attachment 1962578
> 
> You decide!


G10 watch for me at work at the moment


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

joecool said:


> I would try what mariomart suggested first,if that doesn't help and the restore points dont work it sounds like maybe the settings in explorer have been changed somehow, have a look at the settings of explorer and see if anything is being blocked that shouldn't be.
> Sometimes software that you install can change settings.you could also try updating to explorer 9 or use a different browser like google chrome.
> If you are having major problems with your pc you could save any stuff you want to keep on a memory stick and do a factory reset.(this restores your pc to an out of the box factory condition)
> Or if the factory image is corrupt a major step, a clean install of windows from an installation dvd and install all the drivers,program/software you require then use acronis trueimage to save an image of the clean fully working setup onto a 32GB memory stick (once this is done your PC can be restored to perfect condition within 12 minutes! should any problems hit you in future
> Sorry for the longwinded response


Yeah, and once you've got it sorted no more visiting p0rn sites again!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

With the emphasis on the red 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> I would try what mariomart suggested first,if that doesn't help and the restore points dont work it sounds like maybe the settings in explorer have been changed somehow, have a look at the settings of explorer and see if anything is being blocked that shouldn't be.
> Sometimes software that you install can change settings.you could also try updating to explorer 9 or use a different browser like google chrome.
> If you are having major problems with your pc you could save any stuff you want to keep on a memory stick and do a factory reset.(this restores your pc to an out of the box factory condition)
> Or if the factory image is corrupt a major step, a clean install of windows from an installation dvd and install all the drivers,program/software you require then use acronis trueimage to save an image of the clean fully working setup onto a 32GB memory stick (once this is done your PC can be restored to perfect condition within 12 minutes! should any problems hit you in future
> Sorry for the longwinded response


Yeah tend to do a factory reset ever now again I think when the game load the latest direct x that must have done something to the setting but it should have change back when I complete remove the game and system restore but I think I will do full factory on it then load the lastest every thing on in the next week or so  but I don't like chrome tried it but did not like it but I suppose I could have them both running so I could use it for here


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, and once you've got it sorted no more visiting p0rn sites again!


Works alright on the .... sites haha but it's just here that's playing up on


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone watching the rugby? That was an interesting half, I think we could easily have had a big lead after the first 10 minutes or so.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> Works alright on the .... sites haha but it's just here that's playing up on


Horological p0rn! much more corrosive to society!
Gratuitous topless (after i slowly removed her bezel) shot of my Vostok SE








Yeah baby shake that thang!!!:-!

Was gonna wear the OM today but the svelt russian babe caught my eye AGAIN!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

shaggydog?.........big lead? very good young man! ha ha ha:-!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

joecool said:


> shaggydog?.........big lead? very good young man! ha ha ha:-!


I do not follow.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> I do not follow.


No follow......Shaggydog on end of big lead!:-!

Sorry mate just my dumb sense of humor!
Commisorations on the result,bummer:-(


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just bought this T shirt...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Joe got the 3 dongle as you can see if by magic I have broadband still dont know how as they said it would take 2 weeks do pm me your address and i will send it back will watch Cosmonauts how Russia won the space race


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Joe got the 3 dongle as you can see if by magic I have broadband still dont know how as they said it would take 2 weeks do pm me your address and i will send it back will watch Cosmonauts how Russia won the space race


Keep the dongle for the moment Michael, just in case,you may still need it as you never know with sky


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> Keep the dongle for the moment Michael, just in case,you may still need it as you never know with sky


 Ok Joe Wont miss the phone Its when they send a new number got to pass it around my family and the wifes also
plus her friends at least no cold calling thats a plus


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

If I get one more of those automated calls....


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Just bought this T shirt...


Nice 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Yea, cold callin truly tiresome especially when you get the initial silent one (just to check that there is someone home so they can then fire your number to a load of pain in the butt companies sellin insulation or "cue afgan or pakistani guy called trevor'voice" offering to fix your windows computer)Grrrrrrrr........:-x:-x:-x


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> Yea, cold callin truly tiresome especially when you get the initial silent one (just to check that there is someone home so they can then fire your number to a load of pain in the butt companies sellin insulation or "cue afgan or pakistani guy called trevor'voice" offering to fix your windows computer)Grrrrrrrr........:-x:-x:-x


 I had Aidrian with a funny voice from sky lucky I was put through to someone else or I would have got no where


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well working fine on the tablet I have done a check disk and fix error disk but say that there's nothing wrong with the set up don't think it's the site as works on the tablet in desk top mode but the three buttons are not showing hmmmm strange


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you tried updating Internet Explorer to a newer version?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> Have you tried updating Internet Explorer to a newer version?


I'm on internet explore 11 which is the latest ant it


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I'm on internet explore 11 which is the latest ant it


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep sure is ,it was just that earlier you mentioned you were on version 8,did you check the security settings in IE ?maybe somethin to do with a change there:think:


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> Yep sure is ,it was just that earlier you mentioned you were on version 8,did you check the security settings in IE ?maybe somethin to do with a change there:think:


I thought I was on 8 but when I did all the disk checks and the like I checked the explore and I'm on the 11.0 so could be an update has bugger it up might try and go backwards a setting to see but I might just let it sort it self out  so I can't edit people know I'm dyslexic so they will understand the spell arrors and such like I hope


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought I was on 8 but when I did all the disk checks and the like I checked the explore and I'm on the 11.0 so could be an update has bugger it up might try and go backwards a setting to see but I might just let it sort it self out  so I can't edit people know I'm dyslexic so they will understand the spell arrors and such like I hope


Check cookie settings for sites. Might be blocking WUS

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Check cookie settings for sites. Might be blocking WUS
> 
> Which watch today Churchy?


check internet option and are they a allowed


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

OK here goes the last roll of the dice Go to tools in the IE tabs header,go to Internet options,in the popup screen choose the advanced tab then select the reset button at the bottom to reset internet explorer settings to their default setting.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> OK here goes the last roll of the dice Go to tools in the IE tabs header,go to Internet options,in the popup screen choose the advanced tab then select the reset button at the bottom to reset internet explorer settings to their default setting.


thought about that but I have tweak them and if I do that I can't remember which one's to do them again that would be similar to a reset so I did not want to do that unless no other choice but I do think the direct x did change some of them as some are disabled that I would have enable but did not want to randomly enable them with out checking them first


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> thought about that but I have tweak them and if I do that I can't remember which one's to do them again that would be similar to a reset so I did not want to do that unless no other choice but I do think the direct x did change some of them as some are disabled that I would have enable but did not want to randomly enable them with out checking them first


As long as the delete personal settings is unchecked when you hit the reset button you should be ok (But hey i'm a gambler and that's the way i roll :-d):-!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol have bugger some computers when resetting them lol back In the mdos days. writing script that was a proper reboot floppy disk first then run cd rom  now on some with the partition and the system reset with a one button reboot It's a lot easier.. on one of the laptops I had in the past .. it's a lot more complicated I think now and people say it's easier lol I had an ibm notebook that was a hardrive size of 2g


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> As long as the delete personal settings is unchecked when you hit the reset button you should be ok (But hey i'm a gambler and that's the way i roll :-d):-!


 Dont ask me I am hopeless just watched the Cosmonaut DVD reminds me of the cold war and how scared some people felt although I still played and partied away as usual


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Or could it be ITMY has burnt out his computer with over 5 million posts


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Well i just threw the dice on my own IE browser and reset the settings to their default value and apart from IE disabling some of the addons i had enabled recently andhaving to show my toolbars again by right clicking the mouse at the top of the browsing window and enabling them again Honestly no big deal:-!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol have bugger some computers when resetting them lol back In the mdos days. writing script that was a proper reboot floppy disk first then run cd rom  now on some with the partition and the system reset with a one button reboot It's a lot easier.. on one of the laptops I had in the past .. it's a lot more complicated I think now and people say it's easier lol I had an ibm notebook that was a hardrive size of 2g


First laptop i had was a compaq elite that had a 1.3 gig harddrive ,16 mb ram memory runnin windows 95 v1 and believe it or not i've still got it somewhere haha!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Biscuits, watches, submarine and aircraft maintenance and now PC repairs. 
Love this thread 

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> Well i just threw the dice on my own IE browser and reset the settings to their default value and apart from IE disabling some of the addons i had enabled recently andhaving to show my toolbars again by right clicking the mouse at the top of the browsing window and enabling them again Honestly no big deal:[QUOTE
> 
> well thought what the hell tried it and now I have lost my favourite bar but dam still wont let me edit grrrrr same as pic I put up early the three boxes are missing


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> First laptop i had was a compaq elite that had a 1.3 gig harddrive ,16 mb ram memory runnin windows 95 v1 and believe it or not i've still got it somewhere haha!


loved the Compaq laptops had a couple of them in my day  I might use this as an excuse for a new computer anyway I have rebuilt this one so many times I might save up for one of these


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> joecool said:
> 
> 
> > Well i just threw the dice on my own IE browser and reset the settings to their default value and apart from IE disabling some of the addons i had enabled recently andhaving to show my toolbars again by right clicking the mouse at the top of the browsing window and enabling them again Honestly no big deal:[QUOTE
> ...


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> is that my watch said:
> 
> 
> > Take your cursor to the top of your screen ,right mouse click and enable favourites bar,no problemmo!
> ...


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Yaaaaaay !!!! Finally the bloke at work has got my unmentionable and I get it on Monday. He's just sent me some photos 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Yaaaaaay !!!! Finally the bloke at work has got my unmentionable and I get it on Monday. He's just sent me some photos
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


hey mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey mate


Alright lad, so is the computer sorted then ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Alright lad, so is the computer sorted then ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 will be in a minute where has my lump hammer gone lol nah given up on it. It will sort it self out or I will have to get use to not being able to edit my comments and constantly refreshing the page lol


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> will be in a minute where has my lump hammer gone lol nah given up on it. It will sort it self out or I will have to get use to not being able to edit my comments and constantly refreshing the page lol


At least you can still post mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> At least you can still post mate
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


not a truer word spoken  silver lining time


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Behold deep thought circa 1995 and a blurry vostock from the future!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> Behold deep thought circa 1995 and a blurry vostock from the future!
> View attachment 1966226


I finally got round to throwing out my old ibm notebook last week when I bought a new doorstop


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Been downloading some utube videos got lost in music for a while


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Been downloading some utube videos got lost in music for a while


Caught in a trap ? Lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Caught in a trap ? Lol !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


It's a watch trap..and you've been caught. ..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> First laptop i had was a compaq elite that had a 1.3 gig harddrive ,16 mb ram memory runnin windows 95 v1 and believe it or not i've still got it somewhere haha!


 IvE got my first think pad Cost nearly a £1000
Still works but in cupboard


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's a watch trap..and you've been caught. ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 Close Gary Moore plus some Vietnam war vids and White Rabbit


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I finally got round to throwing out my old ibm notebook last week when I bought a new doorstop


Yep know what you mean,It's long overdue for the tip. only thing is i had a kinda attachment to this particular 90's bad boy due to it's help in getting me through a fastrack Mechatronics HNC course(Bloody nightmare at the time, 1 year course crammed into 6 months!)


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> IvE got my first think pad Cost nearly a £1000
> Still works but in cupboard


The compaq was £1500!!!!!!!! Mental huh! mind you i got a few quid off:-!
Favourite Phil Lynott track is Whiskey in the jar|>


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> The compaq was £1500!!!!!!!! Mental huh! mind you i got a few quid off:-!


 My HP TouchSmart cost £1100 from QVC nearly 4 years ago now you can get them for half that as for touch screen never use it


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> My HP TouchSmart cost £1100 from QVC nearly 4 years ago now you can get them for half that as for touch screen never use it


At least watches never become obsolete and at least hold a bit of value!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> Yep know what you mean,It's long overdue for the tip. only thing is i had a kinda attachment to this particular 90's bad boy due to it's help in getting me through a fastrack Mechatronics HNC course(Bloody nightmare at the time, 1 year course crammed into 6 months!)


 lol don't tell me I still got my green screen Amstrad my artiri and snes gamecube dreamcaster etc lol  in the loft


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> lol don't tell me I still got my green screen Amstrad my artiri and snes gamecube dreamcaster etc lol  in the loft


I got another thing to try on the editing problem you've got,it's the settings on your wus profile,maybe worth a try

Top of wus page go to settings
Scroll down to and open general settings under my account
scroll down to the miscellaneous options
and try one of the other radio buttons for editing messages


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> I got another thing to try on the editing problem you've got,it's the settings on your wus profile,maybe worth a try
> 
> Top of wus page go to settings
> Scroll down to and open general settings under my account
> ...


tried that first I tried it in the basic mode standard and enhance did not seem to do anything to it but thanks


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> tried that first I tried it in the basic mode standard and enhance did not seem to do anything to it but thanks


Sory mate thought it might work damn damn n double damn


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> Sory mate thought it might work damn damn n double damn


went thro a metal list of what it could be started with this local setting of the forum then back track thro ie onwards right thro to computer settings  nada


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> Sory mate thought it might work damn damn n double damn


 you know is going to be something really simple like go to this line and tick this box job done lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you know is going to be something really simple like go to this line and tick this box job done lol


did you try turning it off and on again? lol soz m8 only kidding ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

funnily enough yes in a way tried to log out so all cashes and cookie would be wiped got a feeling it's in the active x controls somewhere


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've just watched back the finale of Doctor Who and I'm in shock. That was an absolute steaming turd of an episode. What the hell happened for them to mess it up that badly?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've just watched back the finale of Doctor Who and I'm in shock. That was an absolute steaming turd of an episode. What the hell happened for them to mess it up that badly?


Good. Was beginning to think it was an Emperor's New clothes thing and only I realised it was rubbish. What has happened to the show? Best actor as the doctor since Christopher Eccleston and they are wasting him on this twaddle.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Im thinking of adding a military watch to my collection with a cream dial must be an auto any ideas? I may also get a black face military as well.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've just watched back the finale of Doctor Who and I'm in shock. That was an absolute steaming turd of an episode. What the hell happened for them to mess it up that badly?


I thought the same! very confusing in parts, missy was a waste of space and not a patch on the master, how the hell did the dead bodies in graves etc get the metal suits from? for a finale I thought it was the worst ep of the series!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I thought the same! very confusing in parts, missy was a waste of space and not a patch on the master, how the hell did the dead bodies in graves etc get the metal suits from? for a finale I thought it was the worst ep of the series!


And then a horrible denouement with the little boy that never got closed, an unnecessary Brigadier bit (did that Cyberman not need to blow up our was there a little piece of cloud left... Or is there now just one Cyberman knocking around) and then ruined by a final novelty Christmas scene. Gutted. I have loved the show all my life and it is reaching lows I have not seen since Hale and Pace appeared in Delta and the Bannermen...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Im thinking of adding a military watch to my collection with a cream dial must be an auto any ideas? I may also get a black face military as well.


What about the orient flight Andrew? Cream dial, auto, 42mm case

sent from kindle fire


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

From when they introduced Missy at the end of the first episode I thought they were going to be setting up something very interesting indeed. Lot's of people immediately said that the character was clearly The Master but I argued that no, that was way too obvious and Steven Moffat doesn't do obvious. I was thinking that Missy was going to be The Rani or the Valeyard and I even came up with my own theory that she was a future incarnation of the Doctor going back and saving people that died because of him or possibly even an alternative version of Clara. Well I feel bloody cheated that there was no twist whatesoever and it was just the Master. That plot made no sense at all. There wasn't any masterplan or clear intention, it was like they just bunged the Cybermen in there just for the sake of it. Michelle Gomez's Missy schtick got really, really irritating very quickly, it was as if they just took all the silliness of John Simm and maker it even more stupidly flirtatious. For me this was the episode where Doctor Who jumped the shark. The doctor skydiving out of a plane without a parachute and landing in a homing tardis. Kater Leithbridge Stewart falling out of a plane and being rescued by the Brigadeer as a Cyberman. What utter b0llocks. And that whole Danny Pink as a Cyberman just felt like a rehash of the Cyberwoman episode of Torchwood. and just when you thought it couldn't get any worse you had the most ridiculous bit yet when Danny bought that boy back from the dead to be runited with his parents. WTF????? And then they killed the mood of what might finally have been a brief moment of clarity and poignance by bringing in Nick Frost as father fecking Christmas. Seriously, you couldn't make it up how bad that all was.

EDIT - And what was the point of the Cybermen? They did absolutely sod all except shuffle around aimlessly. They didn't even kill or menace anybody and people weren't even scared of them. What a waste of a once terrifying enemy.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about the orient flight Andrew? Cream dial, auto, 42mm case
> 
> sent from kindle fire


Or the Seiko military?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You know when we had that episode 'Listen' I really thought this series was going somewhere. I thought there was going to be some clever timey-wimey twist that was resolved in this finale. Well it wasn't, it was like all that was forgotten about. We never did find out what that thing was on Rupert's bed. This series has been poor. We've got a great Doctor in David Capaldi but some episodes have just been crap. I'd say that 'Listen' was the only stone cold classic in this series and 'Flatline' and 'Mummy On The Orient Express' were both very good, and I'd give 'The Caretaker' a mention as well. But there have been lot's of average episodes and a few real clunkers like 'Kill The Moon', 'Robot's Of Sherwood' and the abysmal 'In The Forest Of The night'.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Or the Seiko military?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seiko is so nice, just wish they came in a bigger size than 38mm

sent from kindle fire


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That seiko is so nice, just wish they came in a bigger size than 38mm
> 
> sent from kindle fire


There is a bigger one?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> That seiko is so nice, just wish they came in a bigger size than 38mm
> 
> sent from kindle fire


I see what you mean. .The bigger one is different lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Got to love the lume on these Seiko divers.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Got to love the lume on these Seiko divers.
> 
> View attachment 1967682
> 
> ...


Awesone shags. .whole different level..I'm quite envious 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

On the browser problem, you could try a clean install of another browser, and see if WUS works ok on it.

That would prove whether it is your regular browser or not that's at fault.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

The seiko snk at 38mm is a good candidate 40mm or under is my size range these days ill look at the orient flight at 42 as my steinhart and obris morgan or 42 and i can get away with those. I can usually wear up to 44mm in seiko as they generally keep their lug to lug length under 50mm


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Had a look at the orient it looks good but costs so much more than the 38mm seiko and the only difference other than the size is its 100m water resistant. Since this watch will never really get wet i dont think it justifies the diffence. I saw a hamilton khaki hand wind 40mm which looks nice i may try and get a look at that in the argyll arcade and pick one up in new york if i can get a good price but i think the seiko is winning at the moment. I can get one on abey for £45.00


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> On the browser problem, you could try a clean install of another browser, and see if WUS works ok on it.
> 
> That would prove whether it is your regular browser or not that's at fault.


well lets see have put chrome on to see if it is the browser even thou don't like chrome will it let me edit I wonder  who is guess yes ? 

well yes it will but takes you to advanced setting hmmm and spell checking is weirdly different but can I get use to it I might have to


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Im thinking of adding a military watch to my collection with a cream dial must be an auto any ideas? I may also get a black face military as well.


well there's a firm few favourites 
but me am liking this  but you have the seiko 5 .... Kondisi Orient Military Cream dial ..... and a few more I can't think of at the minute


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well lets see have put chrome on to see if it is the browser even thou don't like chrome will it let me edit I wonder  who is guess yes ?
> 
> well yes it will but takes you to advanced setting hmmm and spell checking is weirdly different but can I get use to it I might have to


At least you have an option that works now. I used Firefox for years, but it has become bloatware, and I switched to chrome last month. It is different, and annoying that you have to add extra apps for security and privacy needs, but I guess that's the price to pay of using anything Google, so demanding on your personal data.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> At least you have an option that works now. I used Firefox for years, but it has become bloatware, and I switched to chrome last month. It is different, and annoying that you have to add extra apps for security and privacy needs, but I guess that's the price to pay of using anything Google, so demanding on your personal data.


yeah I was just going thro them there are some good points like being able to see what cookies a site has put on your computer and an auto block is good but I can't seem to get the pop up blocker to block ?  what apps did you put on for security and privacy I might start to use chrome because I have notice that it has seem to fix a few other minor faults


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

how much would you pay for a 1054 i have saw some at £30 to £60 price range with box with out box but i have never saw one with out box at this price hmmmm 

CASIO MEN&apos;S DIVERS WATCH | eBay


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning all. Decided to wear my SNK for remembrance day parade today


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Morning everyone it's an early morning tune up in Manchester before parade.













Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well someone just got a bargain!

Chinese Airforce Pilots Watch | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Twice the cat has knocked my tv projector off its shelf next time it will be shot at dawn new bulbs would be to exspensive


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Watching remembrance Sunday very moving what a waste of life


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

we will remember them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Watching remembrance Sunday very moving what a waste of life


We don't have a commemorative day in Ireland. .despite 50000 irish men dying in WW1. Is debated every year and suggestions of a green poppy come up.

We do have a monument in Dublin and the Queen placed flowers there on her first ever visit to Ireland a couple of years ago.

I think we need something to remember the guys who died in that war, despite nationality..although my grandmother always told me that many of the war widows were releaved that the guys didn't come back..men were different in those days she said lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> We don't have a commemorative day in Ireland. .despite 50000 irish men dying in WW1. Is debated every year and suggestions of a green poppy come up.
> 
> We do have a monument in Dublin and the Queen placed flowers there on her first ever visit to Ireland a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


 One has been placed My father would have been proud He was born in 1914 My grandfather went over to Flanders


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> We don't have a commemorative day in Ireland. .despite 50000 irish men dying in WW1. Is debated every year and suggestions of a green poppy come up.
> 
> We do have a monument in Dublin and the Queen placed flowers there on her first ever visit to Ireland a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


Although some wars have to be fought ww2 for example Yep there are no real winners in war,only different degrees of loss,I think before politicians go down that dark path with their people, they should put forward their own sons and daughters for service ,maybe then they would realise the value of life!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> One has been placed My father would have been proud


My great grandfather died in flanders. .bayonet in the back ?

My grandfather survived WW2 but it's a real taboo here. .which seems wrong to me..

There is historical evidence that the irish were promised a form of independence if we fought in WW1 which when broken led to the 1916 easter rising but I don't know. .

The rest as they say is history. .pity many on both sides still don't see it as history today 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I know they say dont mention the war and my father never did


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Did any of you see that fascinating series about the 3 cousins. .The king, kaiser and Zsar and how their differences ultimately brought about WW1?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Did any of you see that fascinating series about the 3 cousins. .The king, kaiser and Zsar and how their differences ultimately brought about WW1?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


good program Kaiser appeared to be a rather petulant little git when he was a kid


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Did any of you see that fascinating series about the 3 cousins. .The king, kaiser and Zsar and how their differences ultimately brought about WW1?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 It must have been a big argument to cause that plus the aftermath the Spanish flu that spread all over the world


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> good program Kaiser appeared to be a rather petulant little git when he was a kid


Yes he was quite a character. .very paranoid too!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

On the subject of the Kaiser, I seem to be the only one who's a bit sad that Germany seems to be more bothered about remembering the fall of the Berlin wall than of its WW1 fallen.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Yes he was quite a character. .very paranoid too!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yep just as well the leaders of today's world powers are so mature and sensible!:-d


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Yep just as well the leaders of today's world powers are so mature and sensible!:-d


Don't get me started on them lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> On the subject of the Kaiser, I seem to be the only one who's a bit sad that Germany seems to be more bothered about remembering the fall of the Berlin wall than of its WW1 fallen.


Unfortunately i think WW1 still has a stigma attached to it with the belief that somehow they were mistreated and dishonoured afterwards with the treaty of versailles and war reparations.
There is some truth in this belief and therein lies the roots of ww2


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol one subject I don't get involved in politics well that and the wars and religion biggest way to lose friends and threads over


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Unfortunately i think WW1 still has a stigma attached to it with the belief that somehow they were mistreated and dishonoured afterwards with the treaty of versailles and war reparations.
> There is some truth in this belief and therein lies the roots of ww2


Nothing learnt..It can be argued that we are currently in a type of 'World War'.

A mere 30-40 countries without some sort of conflict? Putin just walks into the Ukraine and is it a coincidence that a Malaysia airlines flight disappears at the same time and gets all the news time?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol one subject I don't get involved in politics well that and the wars and religion biggest way to lose friends and threads over


Is a military watch thread 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Is a military watch thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Did i mention i'm wearing my CWC G10 today! :-!:-d


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Did i mention i'm wearing my CWC G10 today! :-!:-d


I'm going to put on a Derskie lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

joecool said:


> Did i mention i'm wearing my CWC G10 today! :-!:-d


Me too 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

It will be G10 on Tuesday for me.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

A representation of the Manchester Pals battalion today it was quite moving.









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

joecool said:


> Unfortunately i think WW1 still has a stigma attached to it with the belief that somehow they were mistreated and dishonoured afterwards with the treaty of versailles and war reparations.
> There is some truth in this belief and therein lies the roots of ww2


... which makes it even more relevant to remember the hundreds of thousands of Germans who died just as needlessly as ours did.
I am just disgusted that the only thing out of Germany on today of all days is the bloody wall.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Goin with the cuff is your g10 on lend lease contract? ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> ... which makes it even more relevant to remember the hundreds of thousands of Germans who died just as needlessly as ours did.
> I am just disgusted that the only thing out of Germany on today of all days is the bloody wall.


It's obviously seen as a failure. .despite the loss of life..which in the story of these things rarely means anything..governments don't celebrate losses

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

joecool said:


> Goin with the cuff is your g10 on lend lease contract? ;-)


LOL ! No she's all paid for. It was a bit too cold for a leather jacket this morning and I need something I could wear over the top of a hoodie 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Love watching the unsuspecting members of the crowd jump 10 feet in the air when the howitzer goes off !









Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

pepperami said:


> It's obviously seen as a failure. .despite the loss of life..which in the story of these things rarely means anything..governments don't celebrate losses
> Sent from my GT-I9505


That's what makes it quite poignant. I wouldn't expect a loss to be celebrated, but at least to remember the fallen. It's very sad when their own country doesn't seem to remember them today, because this one sure as hell doesn't - it's all about our fallen. To me it should be about remembering ALL the fallen.

It's for that reason I don't wear a poppy. The art installation at the Tower of London should have been about all fallen, not just ours.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> That's what makes it quite poignant. I wouldn't expect a loss to be celebrated, but at least to remember the fallen. It's very sad when their own country doesn't seem to remember them today, because this one sure as hell doesn't - it's all about our fallen. To me it should be about remembering ALL the fallen.
> 
> It's for that reason I don't wear a poppy. The art installation at the Tower of London should have been about all fallen, not just ours.


I hear you. .but an even more important question is why there was fallen in the 1st place. .

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anybody Know if the British military still issues CWC's or is it the Pulsar G10 model like the 2012 issue ones recently on the bay


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree all the fallen should be remembered but wearing a poppy to me means helping the injured and maimed as much as remembering the dead.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

joecool said:


> Does anybody Know if the British military still issues CWC's or is it the Pulsar G10 model like the 2012 issue ones recently on the bay


There is a thread on time zone UK about this. Most servicemen are now wearing their own watches and there seems to be no official issue watch now.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Timex 1978


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Birth year watch Kienzle 1951


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Birth year watch Kienzle 1951


I love the strap. Looks like one of my wife's corsets!


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I love the strap. Looks like one of my wife's corsets!


Woof woof !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I love the strap. Looks like one of my wife's corsets!


Strap from ITMY


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Woof woof !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Hubba hubba!: 




Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Hubba hubba!: Hubba hubba! - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Hooowl!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Strap from ITMY


i have probably got one more similar to that knocking around


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This Parnis snowflake on the bay


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 1973370
> This Parnis snowflake on the bay


That watch just looks like a mash up of parts they found in the spare parts bin. Take a Breitling Superocean bezel..









Add in a Seiko SKX399 dial..








And some Tudor Black Bay hands..








And you come up with this...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That watch just looks like a mash up of parts they found in the spare parts bin. Take a Breitling Superocean bezel..
> 
> View attachment 1973466
> 
> ...


 ITS sold as seen wait and find out in 6 days someone must be onto a winner a homage to three watches


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

well I sold my barbos diver yesterday! it was just too big even for my lol and I got back what I paid so no loss. that's gone into the pot for the next watch lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I sold my barbos diver yesterday! it was just too big even for my lol and I got back what I paid so no loss. that's gone into the pot for the next watch lol


What is the next one ??

sent from kindle fire


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What is the next one ??


that's a good question, I'm torn between 007/009(what is the difference?), nighthawk or the steel version. also open to suggestions. been looking at the tiger concept too


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's a good question, I'm torn between 007/009(what is the difference?), nighthawk or the steel version. also open to suggestions. been looking at the tiger concept too


007 is black dial/black bezel & the 009 is blue dial/pepsi bezel, i cant recommend the nighthawk any higher mate, fantastic watch for the money

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> well I sold my barbos diver yesterday! it was just too big even for my lol and I got back what I paid so no loss. that's gone into the pot for the next watch lol


that's one I would probably not have haggled on the price of


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've decided to put my Tuna on a vintage style Bonetto Cinturini strap for a cool retro look.








And another gratuitous lume shot that I've just taken.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's a good question, I'm torn between 007/009(what is the difference?), nighthawk or the steel version. also open to suggestions. been looking at the tiger concept too


Why not go for a vintage seiko diver. .6309 with a 6105 dial is a beauty!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've decided to put my Tuna on a vintage style Bonetto Cinturini strap for a cool retro look.
> 
> View attachment 1975034
> 
> ...


If captain Nemo really existed he would have had the very same combo methinks ! |>


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've always thought as Captain Nemo as more of a Panerai man.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've decided to put my Tuna on a vintage style Bonetto Cinturini strap for a cool retro look.
> 
> View attachment 1975034
> 
> ...


Awesome mate! Keep the pics coming.

What do you think of the 6105 shags?

SEIKO 6105-8110 #2: 




Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> I've always thought as Captain Nemo as more of a Panerai man.


No mate i think he would have worn a watch he could have hammered rivets in with for a quick repair on the nautilus,an still knew that it would have worked flawlessly afterwards!
Panerai is more your kidon captn like Birdseye mabe (a captn for show if you like)


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's a good question, I'm torn between 007/009(what is the difference?), nighthawk or the steel version. also open to suggestions. been looking at the tiger concept too


Spend a little more and have one of these
Armida A! brass








Blue sunblush dial :-!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Or spend a little less and get an SNZF15


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Awesome mate! Keep the pics coming.
> 
> What do you think of the 6105 shags?
> 
> ...


It's a nice looking watch, it's a pity Seiko don't do a reissue cushion case diver but you can still see the DNA of it things like the 007.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol so I missed a few bids on ebay early there was a double vossie deal that went for an unbelievable £10.50 and a single vossie with free post that went for £6.50 lol o well that's life


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all

Black sub today









Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I will play


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, this for me today


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Morning all im one the o1vr today


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

What I wore to work today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

don't you just hate it it's like 4 o'clock in the afternoon and I have lost the light for painting already


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Postie left card saying underpayment of 11p so now £1.11p no idea what it is


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Postie left card saying underpayment of 11p so now £1.11p no idea what it is


 I can't see it being the crown as I had put a first class stamp on it and the first went thro ok ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can't see it being the crown as I had put a first class stamp on it and the first went thro ok ?


ahh but it has to go through a 5mm gap for a letter!! maybe the crown was too big? ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Ebay still driving me mad. Went all the way to the party office this morning but thanks to another late payer (who somehow managed to circumvent my requirement to pay immediately on a buy it now) I had to go all the way back this afternoon or I would not be able to get it posted on time. What a waste of a day off! Tomorrow I have to wait over for my new pink Floyd album to be delivered


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ahh but it has to go through a 5mm gap for a letter!! maybe the crown was too big? ;-)


Yeah might have tipped into large letter territory. They can be up to an inch thick.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ahh but it has to go through a 5mm gap for a letter!! maybe the crown was too big? ;-)


yeah could be it was slightly bigger then the other but I bet the arachnid has eaten the letter and ripped the stamp I had it happen were they charged me for the cost and you could still see part of the stamp were it had been ripped up lol 

spell checker for some reason changed machine to arachnid lol god knows why haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah could be it was slightly bigger then the other but I bet the arachnid has eaten the letter and ripped the stamp I had it happen were they charged me for the cost and you could still see part of the stamp were it had been ripped up lol
> 
> spell checker for some reason changed machine to arachnid lol god knows why haha


I was trying to imagine some mutant spider eating the odd letter lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I've switched to my scuba dude vossie for the evening. The only thing I hate about this watch is the way you have to hold the crown out to wind it and the fact that the winder has the smoothest surface of all the watches I have, couple that with my big fat fingers makes it awkward to wind! Apart from that I love it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I was trying to imagine some mutant spider eating the odd letter lol


well I know posties don't like spiders lol haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah could be it was slightly bigger then the other but I bet the arachnid has eaten the letter and ripped the stamp I had it happen were they charged me for the cost and you could still see part of the stamp were it had been ripped up lol
> 
> spell checker for some reason changed machine to arachnid lol god knows why haha


Anything letter thickness will automatically be sorted to the machine and then if any things in it like a small metal object they more than often than not get ripped to shreds.

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Anything letter thickness will automatically be sorted to the machine and then if any things in it like a small metal object they more than often than not get ripped to shreds.
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


well it was in a card with bubble wrap so should have gone thro like the first one did I was worried of it getting squished so it was done so it was all the same thickness but did not feel heaver then other stuff I posted. would explain why it has taken over a week to get to Scotland hmmm


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it was in a card with bubble wrap so should have gone thro like the first one did I was worried of it getting squished so it was done so it was all the same thickness but did not feel heaver then other stuff I posted. would explain why it has taken over a week to get to Scotland hmmm


Ah, in that case then it's gone over the thickness

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Ah, in that case then it's gone over the thickness
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I thought it was thinner then the one I posted the first time ?  how goes it mate ?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I thought it was thinner then the one I posted the first time ?  how goes it mate ?


Great thanks mate, today's unmentionable day ! I can't wait to get to work 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can't see it being the crown as I had put a first class stamp on it and the first went thro ok ?


 Sorry itmy it is the crown they said large no probs I will use it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Great thanks mate, today's unmentionable day ! I can't wait to get to work
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 Waiting for an item from I offer should have it soon Gents stainless steel automatic watch


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening all.


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Waiting for an item from I offer should have it soon Gents stainless steel automatic watch


Hang on in there mate it'll soon arrive. How Kanye that now smeagal and more importantly does the wife know lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Evening all.


Well the Brazilian leaves me cold but I really like the diver, yes I know it's a variation on countless others but it looks good on the strap. Thanks for sharing Stu 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The Brazilian, as a dress watch, looks okay. Better than I thought it would.

What do you think of issue 22, the Japanese Soldier?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> The Brazilian, as a dress watch, looks okay. Better than I thought it would.
> 
> What do you think of issue 22, the Japanese Soldier?


It's a bit hard to tell off the picture. Can you do a close up ?

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Sorry itmy it is the crown they said large no probs I will use it


lol I will have to go the post office next time lol I would normal anyway but it being a Saturday afternoon it was closed so thought o well the first was ok so thought the second would be doh as homer would say anyways do you think it would do the job or is it to big lol starting to feel like I am goldilocks lol don't think I got a third one that a screw and in between the two sizes lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> It's a bit hard to tell off the picture. Can you do a close up ?
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


Lol, I'll get one done later. Looks similar to the white face RAF? I wonder if it will be of a similar size?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it's confession time when I was out Saturday trying to get to the post office before it closed which I missed. the shop that has the sub-office in it had a copy of the issue 19 I think it was with the sbs and I bought it lol but it has not come out the box yet lol


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Awwww are you still buying them. Lol.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Awwww are you still buying them. Lol.


 an occasional one to feed the fix haha


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Hang on in there mate it'll soon arrive. How Kanye that now smeagal and more importantly does the wife know lol !
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 Yes she knows she has ways of making me talk ie joint account


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I can imagine putting on a trenchcoat, hat, and dark glasses and going up the newsagents, waiting until the shop is empty and rushing up to the counter and saying "quick, give me the latest copy of MWC magazine and for gods sake put it in a brown paper bag so no one sees me with it".


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I can imagine putting on a trenchcoat, hat, and dark glasses and going up the newsagents, waiting until the shop is empty and rushing up to the counter and saying "quick, give me the latest copy of MWC magazine and for gods sake put it in a brown paper bag so no one sees me with it".


Or put it in the middle of a top shelf copy of big and bouncy 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol. For all of the put downs, we put up. There is still something about this collection.

Without comparing them against earlier issues, each watch, appreciated on its own, is really quite nice.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Or put it in the middle of a top shelf copy of big and bouncy
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I normal hide it in a like big butts haha and then it's a blue bag


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I think it's confession time when I was out Saturday trying to get to the post office before it closed which I missed. the shop that has the sub-office in it had a copy of the issue 19 I think it was with the sbs and I bought it lol but it has not come out the box yet lol


I've still got #6,7,9 and 11 I can't get rid of lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Lol. For all of the put downs, we put up. There is still something about this collection.
> 
> Without comparing them against earlier issues, each watch, appreciated on its own, is really quite nice.


 at a distance on a wall and squinting they look fine and that was what they was first design for I think as display only


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've still got #6,7,9 and 11 I can't get rid of lol


I did like issue 9 case


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I can imagine putting on a trenchcoat, hat, and dark glasses and going up the newsagents, waiting until the shop is empty and rushing up to the counter and saying "quick, give me the latest copy of MWC magazine and for gods sake put it in a brown paper bag so no one sees me with it".


 An extra 5p for the bag


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> at a distance on a wall and squinting they look fine and that was what they was first design for I think as display only


I could imagine that a select few of them in a case on the wall make make quite a nice display. But would I ever want to actually wear any of them? No, not really.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I could imagine that a select few of them in a case on the wall make make quite a nice display. But would I ever want to actually wear any of them? No, not really.


to be honest I think all the sbs together would look good  as a display of that type of watch


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> I could imagine that a select few of them in a case on the wall make make quite a nice display. But would I ever want to actually wear any of them? No, not really.


Well i have both my parents each wearing the American Nam watch from issue one,Bad eyesight+highly readable dial on a cheap watch=2 happy pensioners! Result!!! Maybe i should have bought the flieger for them Ha Ha He He Ho Ho (maybe no):-!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Well i have both my parents each wearing the American Nam watch from issue one,Bad eyesight+highly readable dial on a cheap watch=2 happy pensioners! Result!!! Maybe i should have bought the flieger for them Ha Ha He He Ho Ho (maybe no):-!


Check out this MWC mod 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Check out this MWC mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weirdly attractive, a bit like the facination some people have with the spinning blade of a tablesaw (you just can't quite put your finger on it)mmmmm......:think::-d


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Weirdly attractive, a bit like the facination some people have with the spinning blade of a tablesaw (you just can't quite put your finger on it)mmmmm......:think::-d


That's issue 2 of the watch collection, modified .but i know what you're saying 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

I can imagine the maw an paw both wearin a flieger b-heur dial and wonderin if time is either flyin in or takin an age.like man those 60 hours just flew by LoL :-d


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

joecool said:


> Weirdly attractive, a bit like the facination some people have with the spinning blade of a tablesaw (you just can't quite put your finger on it)mmmmm......:think::-d


funny you should say that, I did put my finger on the spinning blade of a table saw once! oh my it hurt, luckily it only ripped my nail off lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Watched Granchester could have been a better ending,willwear the same watch tomorrow


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh Yeah.


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Oh Yeah.


I like that - I have to wait another 2½ weeks to get mine though (I don't have a subscription) - I get the Brazilian this Thursday coming.

Out of curiosity Stuart -What do the magazines say these two are based on?


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Oh Yeah.


Do you know Stu, I really love the look of that mate, it's a bit of a stunner. Let people take the pi** if they want mate but I like it 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Oh Yeah.


That's actually not too bad looking, that strap works well with it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Do you know Stu, I really love the look of that mate, it's a bit of a stunner. Let people take the pi** if they want mate but I like it
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


I think the hands let it down in some way thou so might be a change of hands happening


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Oh Yeah.


as I said maybe a collection of sbs would look all right who fancies doing a shot with them all I have only got 3 and 19 I think just the ones with the bezels


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> as I said maybe a collection of sbs would look all right who fancies doing a shot with them all I have only got 3 and 19 I think just the ones with the bezels


I'll try and get an arty farty shot by the weekend.

I haven't read through the magazine yet, but each magazine does not directly reference the original watch in the same issue.

Where the SBS is meant to be based on a Rolex? I think this is meant to be based on a Tudor? I could be wrong.

This is the second watch in the collection with a nylon topped leather strap and it looks and feels really good and strong.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well decided to get it out the box for the usually strap change was going to put it on rubber but the rubber had a curve top to sit against the casing but on this one it is very square so would not fit. tried a couple of others either they was to big or small so on a bundi at the minute went to take plastic bit out and pushed in the crown after setting the time and it no work hmmm so pop the back of changed the battery it still no work so took it a part seem fine put it back together and hey presto it's working at the minute so set the time again and it ok as of the minute


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well here it is


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

That's the US Diver, isn't it?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well decided to get it out the box for the usually strap change was going to put it on rubber but the rubber had a curve top to sit against the casing but on this one it is very square so would not fit. tried a couple of others either they was to big or small so on a bundi at the minute went to take plastic bit out and pushed in the crown after setting the time and it no work hmmm so pop the back of changed the battery it still no work so took it a part seem fine put it back together and hey presto it's working at the minute so set the time again and it ok as of the minute


There have been a couple of mine that the stem wasn't set in the movement properly so they would stutter or stop. A quick 'hold in crown and press dimple' fixed them.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> as I said maybe a collection of sbs would look all right who fancies doing a shot with them all I have only got 3 and 19 I think just the ones with the bezels


Its based on Tudor hands right for tome crown guard lets it down


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> That's the US Diver, isn't it?


think so issue 19 ? I think lol lost track with them a bit mate


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Oh Yeah.


Some snowflake hands would go nicely

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Its based on Tudor hands right for tome crown guard lets it down


well the two hand look wrong in the fact that the hour hand looks right but the minute hand does not look right look at this sbs hands they look right in the shape and match or is it just me


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Todays watch at university


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> There have been a couple of mine that the stem wasn't set in the movement properly so they would stutter or stop. A quick 'hold in crown and press dimple' fixed them.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


to be honest that has been the first time I have had an issue with it not starting straight out the box and I have had a good few out the box I broke three stubbys lol thou hard labour haha


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Back to work now😊


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so what was the next special again and when is it out ?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Nothing in this edition, maybe the next. Still considering the Australian Diver and US Astronaut! But that'd be over £50 for 2 watches! Lol


----------



## Benrus (Oct 19, 2014)

I just got my 2 latest issues (Numbers 20 and 21), The French Diver is fine but the Brazilian does not work. When I set it to the correct time I stop the second hand at 12 O Clock. When I push the crown back in the second hand just flickers back and forth around the same second mark. I changed the battery and it does the same thing. I am trying to contact EM to see what can be done but no reply as yet. Any suggestions?
David.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

G-Shock Aviation today. Well it had to be something pretty special to dislodge the Tuna from my wrist.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Benrus said:


> I just got my 2 latest issues (Numbers 20 and 21), The French Diver is fine but the Brazilian does not work. When I set it to the correct time I stop the second hand at 12 O Clock. When I push the crown back in the second hand just flickers back and forth around the same second mark. I changed the battery and it does the same thing. I am trying to contact EM to see what can be done but no reply as yet. Any suggestions?
> David.


sounds like what I had if you feel confident enough I would say pop out the winder and reinsert it might fix it it did with the us diver I had a problem with this morning


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Benrus said:


> I just got my 2 latest issues (Numbers 20 and 21), The French Diver is fine but the Brazilian does not work. When I set it to the correct time I stop the second hand at 12 O Clock. When I push the crown back in the second hand just flickers back and forth around the same second mark. I changed the battery and it does the same thing. I am trying to contact EM to see what can be done but no reply as yet. Any suggestions?
> David.


Yeah, don't waste your money on MWC watches again! 

Seriously though if you've changed batteries and it isn't working it's probably knackered. You've contacted EM so it's just a case of waiting and seeing what they say.


----------



## Benrus (Oct 19, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so what was the next special again and when is it out ?


Have you seen this from a recent issue?
David


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Nothing in this edition, maybe the next. Still considering the Australian Diver and US Astronaut! But that'd be over £50 for 2 watches! Lol


thought there was something coming out mid nov in a special ?  would that be the astro then ?  and you got a pic


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Benrus said:


> View attachment 1992250
> 
> Have you seen this from a recent issue?
> David


cheers mate that was the one I was thinking of but for £29 quid I would want everything to be working on that and is it £29 or £27 because the diver was £21.99 in the shop and that was what the subs paid was it not ?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Benrus said:


> I just got my 2 latest issues (Numbers 20 and 21), The French Diver is fine but the Brazilian does not work. When I set it to the correct time I stop the second hand at 12 O Clock. When I push the crown back in the second hand just flickers back and forth around the same second mark. I changed the battery and it does the same thing. I am trying to contact EM to see what can be done but no reply as yet. Any suggestions?
> David.


Think it's been a regular gripe, they replace them without question, but as in my post to ITMY
Tthere have been a couple of mine that the stem wasn't set in the movement properly so they would stutter or stop. 
A quick 'hold in crown and press dimple' fixed them.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> cheers mate that was the one I was thinking of but for £29 quid I would want everything to be working on that and is it £29 or £27 because the diver was £21.99 in the shop and that was what the subs paid was it not ?


Says its a chronograph, and the marking on the dials would seem to be correct for that. 
Do distance selling rules still apply to EM?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Says its a chronograph, and the marking on the dials would seem to be correct for that.
> Do distance selling rules still apply to EM?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I think I would give it a look but last time I bought the diver and I did not feel it and swap of to a fellow wus who wanted it but I think even he got bored of it quick and flip it I think ?  so for £30 quid I could get a Russian or a couple of old Russian or for a tenner more this


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

These come up for a good bargain now and again. 








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## Benrus (Oct 19, 2014)

David Church said:


> Think it's been a regular gripe, they replace them without question, but as in my post to ITMY
> Tthere have been a couple of mine that the stem wasn't set in the movement properly so they would stutter or stop.
> A quick 'hold in crown and press dimple' fixed them.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I tried exactly what you said and it worked perfectly! I haven't put the back on just yet with my back press, I am letting it sit on my deck for a while longer just to be sure that it behaves.
I learn something new every day.
Thank you.
David.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Those Gigandet Chronos look really nice.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Those Gigandet Chronos look really nice.


They do a few different ones, including a Tudor type, all Quartz sadly, but seem to be good quality, my Root-beer Sea-Ground auto is lovely.
Been trying around WUS to get an opinion, gigandet seem to have been around for 50 years at least but the newer ones seem to be assembled parts rather than their own designs. 
They do a B-uhr pilot auto that's been on my lists for a while that I'd like to see next to the Geckota for comparison.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

David Church said:


> They do a few different ones, including a Tudor type, all Quartz sadly, but seem to be good quality, my Root-beer Sea-Ground auto is lovely.
> Been trying around WUS to get an opinion, gigandet seem to have been around for 50 years at least but the newer ones seem to be assembled parts rather than their own designs.
> They do a B-uhr pilot auto that's been on my lists for a while that I'd like to see next to the Geckota for comparison.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I think it's the usual thing that Gigandet were probably a Swiss manufacturer in the 60's and 70's and then became defunct during the quartz crisis and now the name has been bought back by a totally unrelated group of people. Most likely they are Asian made which is no big deal. They don't actually seem to have a website do they which is quite odd.

This link here to a forum discussion on the brand gives you a little bit of information about their history. 
http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?85280-Anyone-heard-of-or-know-anything-about-Gigandet

Sent from my SVL2413M1EB using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Benrus said:


> I just got my 2 latest issues (Numbers 20 and 21), The French Diver is fine but the Brazilian does not work. When I set it to the correct time I stop the second hand at 12 O Clock. When I push the crown back in the second hand just flickers back and forth around the same second mark. I changed the battery and it does the same thing. I am trying to contact EM to see what can be done but no reply as yet. Any suggestions?
> David.


You can just send it back under warranty and they will replace it. You just register it in the website detained in the instructions and it will be back with you in a couple off weeks


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

David Church said:


> They do a few different ones, including a Tudor type, all Quartz sadly, but seem to be good quality, my Root-beer Sea-Ground auto is lovely.
> Been trying around WUS to get an opinion, gigandet seem to have been around for 50 years at least but the newer ones seem to be assembled parts rather than their own designs.
> They do a B-uhr pilot auto that's been on my lists for a while that I'd like to see next to the Geckota for comparison.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


I really like their chronos. Got one on my Christmas list. Quartz shrinks are more reliable and actuate than automatics in this price range. You need to send thousands for a decent Swiss chrono


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> thought there was something coming out mid nov in a special ?  would that be the astro then ?  and you got a pic


Yep, that's the one. Mightily tempted by that one . .


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> I really like their chronos. Got one on my Christmas list. Quartz shrinks are more reliable and actuate than automatics in this price range. You need to send thousands for a decent Swiss chrono


Actually you can get a Hamilton or Tissot automatic chrono for a lot less than £1k.

For example The Watch Shop have this Tissot auto chrono for £600.









http://m.thewatchhut.co.uk/tissot-c...&gclid=cl-ji4nv8secfst3cgodffoayw&ref=desktop


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Actually you can get a Hamilton or Tissot automatic chrono for a lot less than £1k.
> 
> For example The Watch Shop have this Tissot auto chrono for £600.
> 
> ...


Okay hundreds then. Still a lot more than a Gigandet at a tenth of the price!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Found these seiko chronographs on creation, never seen them before, look nice for £77!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well yes 






they are a bit colourful if I do say


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> they are a bit colourful if I do say


What about this one??









Gotta love that lume


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about this one??
> 
> View attachment 1994082
> 
> ...


ooh I like that one ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about this one??
> 
> View attachment 1994082
> 
> ...


 now that I like


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Found these seiko chronographs on creation, never seen them before, look nice for £77!
> 
> View attachment 1993402
> 
> ...


I like them 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Okay hundreds then. Still a lot more than a Gigandet at a tenth of the price!


True, you can get a Gigandet quartz chrono at a tenth of the price (and I actually think it's the better looking watch) but still this Tissot proves that you don't need to spend a silly amount to get a Swiss Made automatic chrono from a respected brand, £600 is definitely in the Affordables category.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Home from work listening to Pink Floyd Endless river my son bought album


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Home from work listening to Pink Floyd Endless river my son bought album


Thoughts?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Is it just me or is this simply beautiful?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> well yes ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure IS has got a mate in Icanhazacheezburger. How else is he able to have pics that seem to have been *made *for him.....


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

How much was the Ticino Mech chrono that was posted on this thread. Thought it was under £200

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

David Church said:


> How much was the Ticino Mech chrono that was posted on this thread. Thought it was under £200
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


It's around £170, but you can make an offer on their ebay page


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The story of the 'most complicated' watch in the world







Magazine Monitor A collection of cultural artefacts










The most complicated handmade watch, the Henry Graves Supercomplication, is to be auctioned with an estimate of £9.8m, writes Luke Jones. 
A "complication" is a technical term referring to any feature on a watch which is in addition to simply telling the time - and Henry Graves Jr wanted more than anyone else. 
The Supercomplication, made by Patek Philippe in 1933, has 24 of them including Westminster chimes, a perpetual calendar, sunrise and sunset times, and a celestial map of New York as seen from Graves's apartment on Fifth Avenue.
But for a "very flamboyant time he was a strangely quiet man", says Stacy Perman, author of A Grand Complication. His father was a "figure of the gilded age of American finance", but Graves was more a man of leisure. He was a banker, but not "nine to five", notes Perman.
This was the tail end of the "golden age of watchmakers". "Until the advent of the automobile they were considered the most innovative makers in the world," Perman explains. 
Graves was an "incredibly keen" sportsman, which may have drawn him to the increasingly competitive field of watchmaking. The Geneva Observatory Timing contest, the "watch Olympics" as Perman calls it, pitted timepieces against each other for prizes and Graves took a close interest in it.



















The Supercomplication was part of an "unofficial competition" with the automotive pioneer James Packard, says Daryn Schnipper, chairman of Sotheby's watch division. 
A man of "self-made wealth", Packard was fascinated with complicated watches and had an edge on Graves because of his "engineering mind", says Perman. 
The Packard watch, with 10 complications, had been the "piece de resistance". It featured the first sky chart ever on a watch - a celestial map of the sky above his home in Ohio made with 500 gold stars.
Graves commissioned the Supercomplication watch in order to beat Packard's.
It was commissioned in 1925 but was not delivered to him until 1933. It has 900 parts and remains the most complicated watch built without the assistance of computers, according to Sotheby's. One of its functions shows sidereal time, which is based on the amount of time it takes the Earth to make two consecutive transitions of a meridian by a fixed start. A sidereal day is approximately 23 hours, 56 minutes and 4.1 seconds. 
It was last auctioned off in 1999 for $11 million (£9.6m) and has a lower end reserve price of $15.6m (£9.8m) in the current sale.
It was last wound in 1969. And it's still working.

BBC News - The story of the 'most complicated' watch in the world


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Quick 'heads-up' for anyone in UK who has access to Sky TV (or anything else that includes Discovery Science +1)
Just started at 4:30, a program called 'How It's Made'
One of the features is watchmaking, and in the intro it looked like they're in the Panerai factory.

Probably won't go into much depth - after all it's only a ½ hour show, and they usually have at least 3 features - so the watch feature will only be 10 mins at most (probably less)
Might be of interest to someone - hurry though - probably only 5 or 10 mins from NOW (4:39pm) until the feature starts.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> Quick 'heads-up' for anyone in UK who has access to Sky TV (or anything else that includes Discovery Science +1)
> Just started at 4:30, a program called 'How It's Made'
> One of the features is watchmaking, and in the intro it looked like they're in the Panerai factory.
> 
> ...


Tuned in 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I'm sure IS has got a mate in Icanhazacheezburger. How else is he able to have pics that seem to have been *made *for him.....


you might be right


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

what am I missing here I just don't see it being worth that kind of money 

Seiko H558 5009 | eBay


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what am I missing here I just don't see it being worth that kind of money
> 
> Seiko H558 5009 | eBay


it looks like everyone else thinks the same lol


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

If anyone is interested ive just listed this on ebay for £100 starting bid I'll sell it to WUS members for £100 if they want it rather than letting a bidding war commence pm for for more pics and details.







also here is the link for anyone that is interested
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Latest-Se...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item4d2793d3c2


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> what am I missing here I just don't see it being worth that kind of money
> 
> Seiko H558 5009 | eBay


Are you dissing my watch assssshooolllleeee










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> what am I missing here I just don't see it being worth that kind of money
> 
> Seiko H558 5009 | eBay


It's a Seiko 'Arnie', I believe it's the watch he wore in the movie Commando. It's quite a desired model, very cool looking, not so easy to find and there are some real dedicated Seiko collectors so that's why they go for a fair bit of money. It's not just like some random Zeon ana-digi watch.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's a Seiko 'Arnie', I believe it's the watch he wore in the movie Commando. It's quite a desired model, very cool looking, not so easy to find and there are some real dedicated Seiko collectors so that's why they go for a fair bit of money. It's not just like some random Zeon ana-digi watch.


I thought it was a *Seiko H558-5000 * in the film ? 

the one in the ebay was the 5000 one that was not in the movie he label it wrong

the modified 5009 was in the movie


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I thought it was a *Seiko H558-5000 * in the film ?
> 
> the one in the ebay was the 5000 one that was not in the movie he label it wrong
> 
> the modified 5009 was in the movie


Looks like exactly the same watch to me.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...n-man-himself-5-blockbuster-films-414030.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Looks like exactly the same watch to me.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...n-man-himself-5-blockbuster-films-414030.html


really not to me looks completely different 

Commando Seiko H558-5009 Modified - YouTube


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not a good day my main fuse box has gone kaput main sockets and and cooker gone new box required nephew electrician will get one tomorrow hope to have hot meal tomorrow how l hate the last week sky now this


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> really not to me looks completely different
> 
> Commando Seiko H558-5009 Modified - YouTube


Right, this is the one in the Ebay link.








And according to that link this is the one that Arnie wore in quite a few films in the mid 80's.
















It's clearly the same watch. You also see it in Raw Deal.








And in Running Man.








And in Commando.








So it's definitely the same watch in all these movies, and the same one that guy is selling on Ebay. Now where you might be getting confused is that in a few shots in the movie Commando when Arnie's character is looking closely at his watch and it is shown in a close up they used a mocked up prop watch with a different face so the audience could clearly see the countdown display. 








So yes, the seller is correct to say he is selling the Seiko Arnie.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not a good day my main fuse box has gone kaput main sockets and and cooker gone new box required nephew electrician will get one tomorrow hope to have hot meal tomorrow how l hate the last week sky now this


one of these days is it mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Right, this is the one in the Ebay link.
> 
> And according to that link this is the one that Arnie wore in quite a few films in the mid 80's.
> 
> ...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> one of these days is it mate
> View attachment 1996754


Not good is it no watches this week or next


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok it's awful weather. .The dogs won't be walked this evening..as I am little bored. .a pic challenge. .can you get a lume shot with the second hand over the minute had like so 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Not a good day my main fuse box has gone kaput main sockets and and cooker gone new box required nephew electrician will get one tomorrow hope to have hot meal tomorrow how l hate the last week sky now this


I take it you didnae bother with the lottery today;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not good is it no watches this week or next


 only silver lining is the next mwc is ****e so and least have a electrician in the family should keep it cheaper mate as ours was not cheap when we had to update from the original fuse box/junction was 1940's wiring that had to be updated so yeah not good


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Doddle!







Hey smeagal, you just gotta look at it this way,If you didn't have the bad bit's in life -the good bit's wouldn't feel as good as they do! Everything's relative my friend,even the sparky :-!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Doddle!
> View attachment 1996850
> 
> Hey smeagal, you just gotta look at it this way,If you didn't have the bad bit's in life -the good bit's wouldn't feel as good as they do! Everything's relative my friend,even the sparky :-!


Aye..you don't know what it is to be 'up' until you've been 'down' but I know how smeagal feels. If anything goes tits up in the house it's mega stressful!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes l hear you at the moment 😊 I have had a sarny some coke at least hot water to have a bath hoy ceiling lights and have a fifteen amp fuse running some power but no heating


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Ok it's awful weather. .The dogs won't be walked this evening..as I am little bored. .a pic challenge. .can you get a lume shot with the second hand over the minute had like so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now have about 30 attempts at this on my phone lol but got there in then end ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I now have about 30 attempts at this on my phone lol but got there in then end ;-)


Haha..not as easy as you'd think..joes was too blurry 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

smeagal said:


> Yes l hear you at the moment  I have had a sarny some coke at least hot water to have a bath hoy ceiling lights and have a fifteen amp fuse running some power but no heating


I feel for you mate and i know the feeling,sometimes it feels like if i didnae have bad luck i wouldn't have any.These are the times when it's handy to have the old calor gas heater and camping stove in the shed (Had to use both a couple of times in the last few years when faulty substation near us trips out):roll:


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Not a good day my main fuse box has gone kaput main sockets and and cooker gone new box required nephew electrician will get one tomorrow hope to have hot meal tomorrow how l hate the last week sky now this


that's bad news mate. I don't think I could cope with the stress of owning my home! there's a lot to be said for council houses!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Haha..not as easy as you'd think..joes was too blurry
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I cheated anyway LOL Hacked it!:-d


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> I cheated anyway LOL Hacked it!:-d


And you couldn't get a clear pic? Tut tut lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Ally Inglis (Apr 26, 2013)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Well the Brazilian leaves me cold but I really like the diver, yes I know it's a variation on countless others but it looks good on the strap. Thanks for sharing Stu
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the _wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !_


I have the same problem TBH.

The Brazilian looks really cheap to me too and (like you said), the diver looks similar to several other watches already seen in the series.

I get these watches delivered and I usually look forward to them arriving, but they're beginning to look run of the mill.

That said. the astronaut's chrono seems (as pictured) to be the business

Does anyone know if they're making another watch box available? The one they sent me some months back is full and AFAIK there's as many more to come (at least).

_*Ally*_


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

joecool said:


> I cheated anyway LOL Hacked it!:-d


damn, I never even thought of that, couldda saved myself a lot of messing about lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> damn, I never even thought of that, couldda saved myself a lot of messing about lol


Itmy has gone quiet. .I wonder ...

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ally Inglis said:


> I have the same problem TBH.
> 
> The Brazilian looks really cheap to me too and (like you said), the diver looks similar to several other watches already seen in the series.
> 
> ...


As far as I know there has been 2 watch boxes offered to date..are you in the UK?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> And you couldn't get a clear pic? Tut tut lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Still couldn't get a decent pic Ha Ha But did i cheat with this or not? mmmm....... i wonder?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> one of these days is it mate


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Gave away gas heater should have kept it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ally Inglis said:


> Does anyone know if they're making another watch box available? The one they sent me some months back is full and AFAIK there's as many more to come (at least).
> 
> _*Ally*_


They're supposed to be about every 5 months / 10 watches or so.


----------



## Ally Inglis (Apr 26, 2013)

pepperami said:


> As far as I know there has been 2 watch boxes offered to date..are you in the UK?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yes I am and I'll have to raise that with them ASAP.

All the watches have made it to me, but with the Christmas post upcoming....

_*Ally*_


----------



## Ally Inglis (Apr 26, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> They're supposed to be about every 5 months / 10 watches or so.


Then they definitely owe me a new box.

_*Ally*_


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Itmy has gone quiet. .I wonder ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol with my camera skills and bad lighting I would not even try lol nah I was doing the washing up then went and had a bath and read the hive by camilo jose cela  how do mate there's some nice watches on ads at the minute ant there mate. got five I am really thinking about


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Gave away gas heater should have kept it


I said it before with the power outage we are having up our end I am thinking of getting a little generator just in case


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Ally Inglis said:


> Yes I am and I'll have to raise that with them ASAP.
> 
> All the watches have made it to me, but with the Christmas post upcoming....
> 
> _*Ally*_


so which is your favourite ?  issue 21 looks ok if you like sbs that is if not just one more subby-a-like lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

joecool said:


> Still couldn't get a decent pic Ha Ha But did i cheat with this or not? mmmm....... i wonder?
> View attachment 1997210
> 
> View attachment 1997258


This is a good one to try with the monster! All 3 hands at 12 looks like a rocket


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Having an early night having to charge phone and tablet hope it gets all sorted tomorrow


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> This is a good one to try with the monster! All 3 hands at 12 looks like a rocket


That's cool!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Ally Inglis (Apr 26, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> so which is your favourite ?  issue 21 looks ok if you like sbs that is if not just one more subby-a-like lol


I suppose overall, my favourite would still be somewhere between 5 watches:-

The Luftwaffe

The Russian

The Italian Divers

The Australian Naval

The Egyptian Naval Commando.

My wife however, liked the one issued to the Foreign Legion.

_*Ally*_


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Ally Inglis said:


> I suppose overall, my favourite would still be somewhere between 5 watches:-
> 
> The Luftwaffe
> 
> ...


yeah pizza is my favourite to (Italian diver ) have you looked at these from rebirth of cool 
can't remember if those pics of the first two was before or after I swapped the dials over for the pizza one's 

after on the first two as they are pizzas dials in them


----------



## Ally Inglis (Apr 26, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> yeah pizza is my favourite to (Italian diver ) have you looked at these from rebirth of cool
> can't remember if those pics of the first two was before or after I swapped the dials over for the pizza one's
> 
> after on the first two as they are pizzas dials in them


Nice photos.

Can I assume that the one marked 'archive' is a real Panerai? Or a really upmarket copy?

I've not seen very much of the real thing to know, but otherwise seems a very decent watch from what you show me.

_*Ally*_


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Ally Inglis said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> Can I assume that the one marked 'archive' is a real Panerai? Or a really upmarket copy?
> 
> ...


lol cheap legal homage here's the link to the seller he does all four Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay I have tweak the first to as I like the dial in that type of case


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

if you ask kindly chrono with show you an even better homage to a pan come chrono it's pan time


----------



## Ally Inglis (Apr 26, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> lol cheap legal homage here's the link to the seller he does all four Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay I have tweak the first to as I like the dial in that type of case


That Italian Mariners really does look lovely. Particularly for one price pegged.

_*Ally*_


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah pizza is my favourite to (Italian diver ) have you looked at these from rebirth of cool
> can't remember if those pics of the first two was before or after I swapped the dials over for the pizza one's
> 
> after on the first two as they are pizzas dials in them


They arrived then


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Ally Inglis said:


> That Italian Mariners really does look lovely. Particularly for one price pegged.
> 
> _*Ally*_


you can get them for under £15 new if you bid on the right day


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> They arrived then


not yet no those was from the original set remember this pic  yours will be spares did you get the p.o yet mate


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> not yet no those was from the original set remember this pic  yours will be spares did you get the p.o yet mate


ah rite, no it's not arrived today. funny, 1st class is usually a 1 day delivery for us int it 

I didn't realise you had so many lol could be classed as an obsession you know


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ah rite, no it's not arrived today. funny, 1st class is usually a 1 day delivery for us int it


 lol I went and checked as normal from you I get it the next day well stuck in the porch in the corner is one of those red cards so I guess it did lol I thought I had got the letter in the post in time to catch the next day delivery o well I don't seem to be having much luck with the post of lately lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> ah rite, no it's not arrived today. funny, 1st class is usually a 1 day delivery for us int it
> 
> I didn't realise you had so many lol could be classed as an obsession you know


yeah I think 15 is enough


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What about this one??
> 
> View attachment 1994082
> 
> ...


Loving that


----------



## AstroKarl (Apr 17, 2014)

Ally Inglis said:


> I suppose overall, my favourite would still be somewhere between 5 watches:-
> 
> The Luftwaffe
> 
> ...


My favourite 5 would be (in order):

The Luftwaffe (Nav B Uhren) - I have two of those, and wear one of them roughly every other day.
German Commando (Blancpain 50 fathom)
Italian diver (Panerai)
US Diver (Benrus Type 1)
Russian Tankist (Vostok)

SBS (Submariner) and US Army field watch get some good wrist-time too.



Ally Inglis said:


> My wife however, liked the one issued to the Foreign Legion.
> 
> _*Ally*_


Funny, but my mother needed a watch a few months back, so I gave her the FL watch, as it was easily the daintiest one in the collection at the time.
She said it reminded her of a nurses watch from way-back....

Looks quite cool - a 75 year old woman, rocking a military style watch on a 'Bond' NATO strap b-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

AstroKarl said:


> My favourite 5 would be (in order):
> 
> The Luftwaffe (Nav B Uhren) - I have two of those, and wear one of them roughly every other day.
> German Commando (Blancpain 50 fathom)
> ...


I was not so keen on the Russian when it was put next to the really thing it look cheap and toy like


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> if you ask kindly chrono with show you an even better homage to a pan come chrono it's pan time


Sorry mate, I was off looking at poon. well, Panerai poon anyway. 

Just for Ally, this is a genuine Panerai Luminor 00112










Rebirth-of-cool's Archive version of the Panerai Luminor 00112 (these are quartz, cheap £12-30 depending on your ebay luck). A cheap intro into Panerai homages.










And then this is my Getat (mechanical) version of the Luminor 00112. £84 all in. Just a shame Getat's an absolute arse to buy from, but his watches are first rate.
Trouble with getting a watch like this that sparkles and gleams, is constant polishing and admiring it, and making sure I don't get it near anything that'll put a mark on it. 
Nearly 5 weeks now, and not a mark on mine....

















Lume is where Getats score highly over other brands, making them a bit more noticeable and more like the Panerai which is noted for its bright lume.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Some months back there was a brief mention of the new Dambusters movie coming out, for which Lord of the Rings Peter Jackson has had ten, yes TEN, replica Lancasters built.
Just found this:










This full size Avro Lancaster bomber replica is one of 10 designed by the Weta Workshop for an upcoming remake of the classic 1955 film The Dam Busters, dramatising Operation Chastise and the famous bouncing bomb. The Lancaster bomber, built from steel and fiberglass - reportedly in China - is seen here at Hood Aerodrome in New Zealand as crews test new camera techniques. While the scale of production is clearly impressive, here's hoping the end product lives up to the original.
6 Full Size Replica Aircraft used as Movie Props | Storm Climb


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Sorry mate, I was off looking at poon. well, Panerai poon anyway.
> 
> Just for Ally, this is a genuine Panerai Luminor 00112
> 
> ...


yeah I'm still thinking of picking one up from military times but they have bump the prices up by $20 on there ranged last time I looked hmmmm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well was looking at the wruw thread this morning and I thought why the hell not it going to be a 1054 day for me  told ya I was no good with lume shots


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

The only app I have added is History Eraser, clears out cookies, history, etc and then closes the browser


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> The only app I have added is History Eraser, clears out cookies, history, etc and then closes the browser


Sorry, that's out of context without the original post, refers back to the discussion on chrome browser.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> The only app I have added is History Eraser, clears out cookies, history, etc and then closes the browser


cool as I only do vinatage watch p0rn then I wont bother with the history eraser haha  and for cookies I have set it at max level so it blocks all cookies unless I have allowed them and stops all cookies and the like from third person sites so thanks still getting the hang of it but I do like that it can keep up with my typing on the other browsers it will miss letters out and spaces as they must not have been registering as I was hitting them to fast maybe but I have notice it does not happen now so that save me I thought my keyboard was knacker and was looking for a new one  will include some vintage watch p0rn in a minute when I have caught my breath haha 

here it comes lol three old lovely girls with out there tops on haha


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Stuart,

Thanks for your reply. We can't give exact numbers, but we have around 5000 active subscribers to this collection.

Let us know if you need anything else.

Many Thanks, Military Watches

That's £100,000 a month! And they can't afford to pay someone to update their website or respond to facebook comments?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Hi Stuart,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. We can't give exact numbers, but we have around 5000 active subscribers to this collection.
> 
> ...


yeah there website suck bottom lol the last update was around issue 9 to there site from what I can see they seem to be trying to run it off there face book account which is free and trying to get good press by rehashing old post like the Russian one were they blather on about how they keep to the original one yeah right no rotating bezel no date window cardboard looking dial cheap looking case yeah really looks like the original one hmmm morning rant over hehe


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

nighthawk today


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ray for me today..a lot lately 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well that was quick sold my seiko solar this morning less than 24 hrs after it was listed £100 for a watch ive not worn in months


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


>


Those two really put my Unitas 6497 to shame, and the genuine Panerai too. Lovely workings.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Off out for a nice trip to the dentist for the wife, wearing the citizen "stealth" can't think of a better name as it's all in black lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Not wearing a watch today.. Listening to this...















































First observation - it is very keyboard heavy, clearly intended to remember Rick Wright who is credited as co-author on nearly every track.

Second observation - almost every track sounds like an older Floyd track. We have Welcome to the Machine's synths and guitar strums prominently on one track, for example. Another has the Another Brick in the Wall delay sound - exactly the same sounds and feel. It's as if they were playing the older tracks in the studio and recorded themselves jamming with the same settings.

Overall, it's not bad. As an instrumental piece it is at about the same level as, say, Obscured by Clouds. Not the best, but poor Floyd is still good Floyd. Gilmour's guitar remains excellent, and I must admit that the single is stuck in my head so can't be all bad. I couldn't quite get the idea out of my head that this was a really good Pink Floyd cover band trying to write their own material (anyone who has seen tribute act 'Off the Wall' will understand)

If you don't like any post-Waters (or, God forbid post-Barrett) Floyd you will remain unconvinced. If you are prepared to accept this for what it is - an authorised bootleg of the Division Bell sessions and one new song which was not good enough for that album (but is still better than most songs on A Momentary Lapse of Reason!) then you'll enjoy it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tuna today.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Not wearing a watch today.. Listening to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not impressed with the new album at all, the reason being that your 1st & 2nd observations are spot on although i would have to disagree with your comment about A Momentary lapse of reason which in my opinion is a fantastic album and heads and shoulders above endless river.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I take your point, but I am very much on the Roger Waters side of the split, and think that, for example, The Final Cut is a superb album. Not many people think that... 

My criticism of Momentary Lapse of Reason is that for me it only has four stand out tracks (One Slip, On The Turning Away, Learning to Fly, Sorrow) but the rest is just filler (Dogs of War? A New Machine? Just vocoders and ambience), and none of the instrumental stuff sounds like there was much effort put into it.

What I am specifically saying is that just the track Louder Than Words is a better song than most songs on Momentary Lapse. Which it is. It is better than six of the ten tracks: it is better than Signs of Life, Yet Another Movie/Round and Round, Dogs of War, A New Machine (parts 1 and 2) and Terminal Frost.

Ayway, Pink Floyd's worst album is better than most bands' best albums so not criticising Momentary Lapse so much as damning it with faint praise.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the Floyd posts. They've reminded me to stick on One of these days.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Thanks for the Floyd posts. They've reminded me to stick on One of these days.


Sounds like a plan... I am going to do the same.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

think i'll join yous


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> I take your point, but I am very much on the Roger Waters side of the split, and think that, for example, The Final Cut is a superb album. Not many people think that...
> 
> My criticism of Momentary Lapse of Reason is that for me it only has four stand out tracks (One Slip, On The Turning Away, Learning to Fly, Sorrow) but the rest is just filler (Dogs of War? A New Machine? Just vocoders and ambience), and none of the instrumental stuff sounds like there was much effort put into it.
> 
> ...


The final cut is a fantastic album, can't argue with that or that Floyd's worst is better than most's best!! I find myself these days tending to stick with the live stuff ie pulse, in the flesh, DSOT cause you cant beat that live Floyd sound!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The final cut is a fantastic album, can't argue with that or that Floyd's worst is better than most's best!! I find myself these days tending to stick with the live stuff ie pulse, in the flesh, DSOT cause you cant beat that live Floyd sound!


I love the live album of the Wall. I'll have tondig that out and gives it a listen.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> The final cut is a fantastic album, can't argue with that or that Floyd's worst is better than most's best!! I find myself these days tending to stick with the live stuff ie pulse, in the flesh, DSOT cause you cant beat that live Floyd sound!


I don't like The Final Cut at all and I used to be a big Floyd fan. It seemed to just be 45 minutes of Roger Waters banging on about the war and his dad and wallowing in grandiose self pity. He should have just released it as a solo album rather than a Floyd one because to me it doesn't sound like the group. It was just depressingly one note and sorely missed the ambience that Rick Wright's keyboards added and Gilmor and Mason seemed shackled. I think it's no coincidence that the stand out track on the album 'Not Now John' is the only one where Gilmour gets the chance the rock out and break up the tedium.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> I love the live album of the Wall. I'll have tondig that out and gives it a listen.


Yeah love that album, what about waters in the flesh dvd, now *that* is awesome!!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I used to be a big Floyd fan.


Whoa Whoa Whoa, what is all this crazy talk you used to be!! lol


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry to stray on to topic ;-) but I had a bit of a laugh when EM published my photo on their Facebook page. In my eye's all these fan photo's look the same ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Those two really put my Unitas 6497 to shame, and the genuine Panerai too. Lovely workings.


top one was a chaucy chrono and the bottom one I think was a poljot chrono


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah love that album, what about waters in the flesh dvd, now *that* is awesome!!


Yeah got that too. Prefer the Floyd live to waters though. He just surrounds himself with session musicians. He rarely even plates his own bass anymore


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

mariomart said:


> Sorry to stray on to topic ;-) but I had a bit of a laugh when EM published my photo on their Facebook page. In my eye's all these fan photo's look the same ;-)


going to go have a look 

well I see I'm not the only one moaning about the out of date website and is it me but I think them calling you by your first names on there is a bloody cheek all fake pally hmmm  as they steal your money out of your account for the next lot that you have not even seen hmmm b slap time I think


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> going to go have a look


It seems that my photo has brought EM in from the cold. They have actually responded to a few of the comments. I like being a catalyst ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa, what is all this crazy talk you used to be!! lol


Yeah, used to be a big Floyd fan when I was at Uni and had a fondness for the waccy baccy. TDSOTM was my go to getting ripped album for quite some time.

But nowdays theres not really that much Floyd that I'd want to listen to from start to finish. TDSOTM and WYWH are two undouted masterpieces and two of the finest rock albums ever released certainly and I'd happily play those every so often. But too many of their other albums for me show too much self indulgence and bloat at times though I'll say that Echoes and The Wall both have their moments of brilliance and PATGOD is something that was totally out there.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got power still at work


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Yeah got that too. Prefer the Floyd live to waters though. He just surrounds himself with session musicians. He rarely even plates his own bass anymore


To be fair, some of those session musicians on the in the flesh tour like snowy white & jon carin played with floyd in the past and the rest had pretty good pedigree.

The Pulse has got to be one of the finest live shows ever, sound quality & visuals are breathtaking.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The Pulse has got to be one of the finest live shows ever, sound quality & visuals are breathtaking.


Yes. Gutted to have missed it. I was at a computer show next door at earls court 2 right in the middle of the London run but didn't get tickets as I was only 15 or so at the time.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

mariomart said:


> It seems that my photo has brought EM in from the cold. They have actually responded to a few of the comments. I like being a catalyst ;-)


lol yeah they going to get on to the website issue asap they say and yet they still ant done jack to it lol .. is there two sites I wonder a UK based one and a Australia based one ?  as they have swapped the order up they come out it would be a bit confusing if there is only the one site ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey sharky got the parcel well wrap mate thought I had finally got my new liver haha  thanks mate


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol yeah they going to get on to the website issue asap they say and yet they still ant done jack to it lol .. is there two sites I wonder a UK based one and a Australia based one ?  as they have swapped the order up they come out it would be a bit confusing if there is only the one site ?


Only the one Facebook site. Australia is 11 issues behind the UK. The EM website is country specific, the Aussie one seems to be up to date with Issue 9 showing.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky got the parcel well wrap mate thought I had finally got my new liver haha  thanks mate


nice one, those boxes are what man bush uses and I had a few knocking about, saved me buying jiffy bags and bubbles lol. the PO arrived today too, now got to go to the bank to deposit both po's lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

mariomart said:


> Only the one Facebook site. Australia is 11 issues behind the UK. The EM website is country specific, the Aussie one seems to be up to date with Issue 9 showing.


which 9 was it us infantry. Luftwaffe. sbs. russian. Italian. sbs french. sbs aus. fake dial then jap flinger. ?


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Spent half my proceeds from my ebay sale to aquire a new seiko snk803k2 should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> TDSOTM was my go to getting ripped album for quite some time.


Yeah those were the days!! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> nice one, those boxes are what man bush uses and I had a few knocking about, saved me buying jiffy bags and bubbles lol. the PO arrived today too, now got to go to the bank to deposit both po's lol


 lol don't like doing them for cash in case they get lose around Christmas time they seen to disappear more often


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> which 9 was it us infantry. Luftwaffe. sbs. russian. Italian. sbs french. sbs aus. fake dial then jap flinger. ?


Yep, same as the UK first 9 issues, but they swapped Issues 1 (US) and 7 (AUS) so that our Issue 1 was the Aussie.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Richmondmike said:


> Yes. Gutted to have missed it. I was at a computer show next door at earls court 2 right in the middle of the London run but didn't get tickets as I was only 15 or so at the time.


That is a gutter!! i've got tickets for aussie floyd next february at the glasgow hydro, cannot wait for that, they guys put on some show!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

mariomart said:


> Yep, same as the UK first 9 issues, but they swapped Issues 1 (US) and 7 (AUS) so that our Issue 1 was the Aussie.


that was a good way of doing it I thought they had really mixed up the order  so it's the same apart from the one tweak


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

At least they have now told us what issue 22 will be - Japanese Army 1940.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol don't like doing them for cash in case they get lose around Christmas time they seen to disappear more often


that's fair enough, you need a paypal account! it's prob cheaper than paying PO fees! ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> that's fair enough, you need a paypal account! it's prob cheaper than paying PO fees! ;-)


in one way yes but in another way I like the fact you have to make an effort to go get it so no mad impulse buys and I don't like doing the on-line thing lol just find it somewhat difficulty at times. I prefer dealing in cash you can only spend it once that way and you know were you are at all times and there not the temptation to be naughty and try and pay it back later and all that


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Had the dreaded status of "held" on an incoming parcel from Japan!! Checked on the Parcelforce site, and sure enough it said awaiting payment of duty, not happy  . The bill actually arrived at midday with the post lady, I was expecting a nasty shock, but they wanted 6.04, plus of course the ludicrous processing fee of 13.50, so quite relieved. 
This is a purchase from Amazon, I'm a bit hacked off to have any duty to pay tbh. 
Anyway, delivery should now be tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Had the dreaded status of "held" on an incoming parcel from Japan!! Checked on the Parcelforce site, and sure enough it said awaiting payment of duty, not happy  . The bill actually arrived at midday with the post lady, I was expecting a nasty shock, but they wanted 6.04, plus of course the ludicrous processing fee of 13.50, so quite relieved.
> This is a purchase from Amazon, I'm a bit hacked off to have any duty to pay tbh.
> Anyway, delivery should now be tomorrow, fingers crossed.


They mark the price down on watches from Asia. Happened when I got a 009 from creation..I think it was marked at €60..which was a relief. .be interested to see what's on your invoice 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> They mark the price down on watches from Asia. Happened when I got a 009 from creation..I think it was marked at €60..which was a relief. .be interested to see what's on your invoice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


My solar from creation was marked as measuring equipment at $21..!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Back on full power new box £60 priceless will check posts got some tidying to do


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> My solar from creation was marked as measuring equipment at $21..!!


Well it measures time 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> Well it measures time
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yip, customs couldn't deny that one!!


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Not wearing a watch today.. Listening to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Put my sons copy into windows media thats when I lost all power think I will put it on now,on now first track


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> My solar from creation was marked as measuring equipment at $21..!!


my solar was measuring equipment @ $25 lol my incoming is marked as measuring equipment too, hope it gets through customs ok ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> my solar was measuring equipment @ $25 lol my incoming is marked as measuring equipment too, hope it gets through customs ok ;-)


What you got incoming, nighthawk maybe????


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> What you got incoming, nighthawk maybe????


hmmm, could be! ;-) I notice you had yours on earlier, mine doesn't have the nighthawk on the face, are there 2 designs? US/EU maybe?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> hmmm, could be! ;-) I notice you had yours on earlier, mine doesn't have the nighthawk on the face, are there 2 designs? US/EU maybe?


Yeah sure did mate, it's battling the solar for top slot in my collection!!

there are a few different versions of it

https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/col...ferent-citizen-nighthawk-variants-253986.html


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> hmmm, could be! ;-) I notice you had yours on earlier, mine doesn't have the nighthawk on the face, are there 2 designs? US/EU maybe?


The North American ones say 'Nighthawk' on the dial and have fully lumed markers. They also have an etched caseback.

The Asian and European versions do not say 'Nighthawk' on the dial, have nice part chromed markers abs have a deeply engraved caseback.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> The North American ones say 'Nighthawk' on the dial and have fully lumed markers. They also have an etched caseback.
> 
> The Asian and European versions do not say 'Nighthawk' on the dial, have nice part chromed markers abs have a deeply engraved caseback.


i wish mine had the engraved caseback on it, i wonder if it would be possible to order one from citizen?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> i wish mine had the engraved caseback on it, i wonder if it would be possible to order one from citizen?


I quite like the engraved back as opposed to the nighthawk on the face. although it's not always seen, it's a nice touch


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I quite like the engraved back as opposed to the nighthawk on the face. although it's not always seen, it's a nice touch


Yeah the engraved back is really nice, maybe send citizen a wee email see if i can get one, and get a sapphire crystal for the ultimate nighthawk!! lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so I never really bought myself a watch for my b/day as the accurist became a gift from the family so yes been trawling the bay but nothing is screaming out at me so yes what to buy got about £40 to spend so cheap and cheerful is the key and something a bit not the usually ?


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> so I never really bought myself a watch for my b/day as the accurist became a gift from the family so yes been trawling the bay but nothing is screaming out at me so yes what to buy got about £40 to spend so cheap and cheerful is the key and something a bit not the usually ?


Seiko snk803 or 4 or a vostok amphibia


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Best man gift complete


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Seiko snk803 or 4 or a vostok amphibia


You got the military watch Andrew?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Best man gift complete


dam got a spare one of them haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Seiko snk803 or 4 or a vostok amphibia


 I don't really feel the Seiko snk803 and I got this one that feed that need


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I don't really feel the Seiko snk803 and I got this one that feed that need


What about this..near enough to your budget?










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What about this..near enough to your budget?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol funnily enough I am watching one of them on the ads how much new then ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol funnily enough I am watching one of them on the ads how much new then ?


I think they're around 40 -50 euro?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so I never really bought myself a watch for my b/day as the accurist became a gift from the family so yes been trawling the bay but nothing is screaming out at me so yes what to buy got about £40 to spend so cheap and cheerful is the key and something a bit not the usually ?


Maybe rather than spending the £40 on a cheap watch save it up and buy something decent like a SKX007.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I think they're around 40 -50 euro?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


some guy is trying to sell one for 55 euro I was thinking I would not pay second hand more then £20 for one .. didn't you use to have a Casio awhile back similar but white dial was that one any good ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Maybe rather than spending the £40 on a cheap watch save it up and buy something decent like a SKX007.


because I don't want one of them shocking I know but why follow the crowd and have the same as the rest hmmm  they leave me flat ok


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> some guy is trying to sell one for 55 euro I was thinking I would not pay second hand more then £20 for one .. didn't you use to have a Casio awhile back similar but white dial was that one any good ?


Yes..that's my son lukes beater lol










But I think the MDV is SS?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> because I don't want one of them shocking I know but why follow the crowd and have the same as the rest hmmm  they leave me flat ok


Well what do you want then? You must have some grail of some kind, why not save up towards that?


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so I never really bought myself a watch for my b/day as the accurist became a gift from the family so yes been trawling the bay but nothing is screaming out at me so yes what to buy got about £40 to spend so cheap and cheerful is the key and something a bit not the usually ?


How about one of these IDF military!









OFFICIAL Military Israeli Army PARATROOPER 20 ATM ANALOG&DIGITAL Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yes..that's my son lukes beater lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tempted to collect the Casio diver range  that one don't look bad


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well what do you want then? You must have some grail of some kind, why not save up towards that?


I've been very disciplined. .saving nicely until you stopped the flow with that ironman link..albeit a small discretion lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> tempted to collect the Casio diver range  that one don't look bad


The crystal is very scratched on lukes..I'd say you get what you pay for with these. .but they are appearing to look at 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> What about this..near enough to your budget?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving the English conversion on that add! it hardly makes sense lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm loving the English conversion on that add! it hardly makes sense lol


Lmao! Never spotted that 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I'm loving the English conversion on that add! it hardly makes sense lol


Thermo sensor? Wtf?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well what do you want then? You must have some grail of some kind, why not save up towards that?


 to be honest I ant realistic there a few I love but are silly money I enjoy collecting the more one of the kind or even the unloved makes there a couple of invicta I would think about as for seiko there's two 1975 model diver on neoprean straps that I would like if I came across them  but I like fun cheap models then if the worse case happen and they got damaged o well what's next to wear .. don't think I could be that cool if I had spent a couple of ton on it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The crystal is very scratched on lukes..I'd say you get what you pay for with these. .but they are appearing to look at
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


my 1054 has a few dinks but if anything it adds to the charm it shows it doing what it was made for


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Will not be buying till next week at least as house comes before watches and I hate looking when I cant buy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't think there's a 'formula' for watch collecting. .its a free for all..although there is a little snobbery from time to time I'm sure we'd all be getting better if the budget allowed? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Thinking about this for my next holiday in Turkey.what do you guy's think?








Genuine Official ISRAEL SECRET SERVICE MOSAD Analog Wrist Watch+LOGO NEW IN BOX | eBay


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> to be honest I ant realistic there a few I love but are silly money I enjoy collecting the more one of the kind or even the unloved makes there a couple of invicta I would think about as for seiko there's two 1975 model diver on neoprean straps that I would like if I came across them  but I like fun cheap models then if the worse case happen and they got damaged o well what's next to wear .. don't think I could be that cool if I had spent a couple of ton on it


Fair enough. I see it differently though as a case of quality over quantity, I'd rather have a couple of nice watches than lots and lots of cheap ones. When I say quality I'm not talking about Rolex or Omega but just the kind of stuff is the bread and butter of most peoples collection here, the Citizen, Seiko, and Orient divers, the Chinese mechanicals like the Parnis and Getat's, that sort of thing. I've never really understood the idea of saying "Right, I've got £40 in my pocket, let's pick a random watch to buy", I'd rather identify something I really want and wait and save a little to get. That's not intended as a dig at those that see it differently, but I see more value in a focused collection myself.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Fair enough. I see it differently though as a case of quality over quantity, I'd rather have a couple of nice watches than lots and lots of cheap ones. When I say quality I'm not talking about Rolex or Omega but just the kind of stuff is the bread and butter of most peoples collection here, the Citizen, Seiko, and Orient divers, the Chinese mechanicals like the Parnis and Getat's, that sort of thing. I've never really understood the idea of saying "Right, I've got £40 in my pocket, let's pick a random watch to buy", I'd rather identify something I really want and wait and save a little to get. That's not intended as a dig at those that see it differently, but I see more value in a focused collection myself.


It can be hard to avoid the next 'hit' ? We've all been guilty of that?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> It can be hard to avoid the next 'hit' ? We've all been guilty of that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Oh definitely. It's always a good feeling when a watch lands in your doorstep.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I don't think there's a 'formula' for watch collecting. .its a free for all..although there is a little snobbery from time to time I'm sure we'd all be getting better if the budget allowed?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


got to be honest I sometime get sick of going on certain threads and having seiko shoved down my throat all the time or orient does not matter what a person asks on one of what to buys threads with in ten minutes it Seiko or orient being pushed and half the time they are not even in the right price bracket lol  it has put me off owning them there would have been two I would have thought of but now I'm not interested I think I will wait until they are uncool then get one then and be a rebel haha


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Oh definitely. It's always a good feeling when a watch lands in your doorstep.


And the search begins again

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> And the search begins again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


What sort of thing are you thinking of for the next one Pep?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Fair enough. I see it differently though as a case of quality over quantity, I'd rather have a couple of nice watches than lots and lots of cheap ones. When I say quality I'm not talking about Rolex or Omega but just the kind of stuff is the bread and butter of most peoples collection here, the Citizen, Seiko, and Orient divers, the Chinese mechanicals like the Parnis and Getat's, that sort of thing. I've never really understood the idea of saying "Right, I've got £40 in my pocket, let's pick a random watch to buy", I'd rather identify something I really want and wait and save a little to get. That's not intended as a dig at those that see it differently, but I see more value in a focused collection myself.


 you can have quality and quantity if you look right and pick carefully and you have left out the whole Russian market that do fine watches but at realistic prices I don't random buy I have a selection I go thro collection of watches in it's self needs more then a couple of watches and you stick to the main brands the in brands look to the more outside market you are missing a lot of watches that are not popular but just as good


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What sort of thing are you thinking of for the next one Pep?


I'm thinking an ocean one..or maybe a vintage 6309 or dare I say a 6105..I'm trying to up my collection to the next level. .but it hard on my budget and all the day to day expenses I have..I'm in a flux stage..and avoiding the cheap hits that regularly come across. .but I do want a more concise collection. .watches I'm going to treasure. .if that makes sense?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> I'm thinking an ocean one..or maybe a vintage 6309 or dare I say a 6105..I'm trying to up my collection to the next level. .but it hard on my budget and all the day to day expenses I have..I'm in a flux stage..and avoiding the cheap hits that regularly come across. .but I do want a more concise collection. .watches I'm going to treasure. .if that makes sense?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Go for the Ocean one.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> you can have quality and quantity if you look right and pick carefully and you have left out the whole Russian market that do fine watches but at realistic prices I don't random buy I have a selection I go thro collection of watches in it's self needs more then a couple of watches and you stick to the main brands the in brands look to the more outside market you are missing a lot of watches that are not popular but just as good


To be honest I've never really explored Russian watches. For some reason Vostok's have never really done it for me but I have noticed some very nice Poljot's in some of the threads here. But again I couldn't ever see myself buying one even though I think they look good.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Itmy..have you thought about a Seiko or orient diver lol

Honestly though mate..they are awesome watches..perhaps even the working man's rolex/omega and really do hold up?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> To be honest I've never really explored Russian watches. For some reason Vostok's have never really done it for me but I have noticed some very nice Poljot's in some of the threads here. But again I couldn't ever see myself buying one even though I think they look good.


well even the russian ones have some at silly prices to the chronos for a start there's so much more then just the vossies there the salva poljot sekonda just for starts and then there the ones to look out for 3133 3115 and all the new ones the dudes and ambpid and reefs there so many out there and some time you get the one offs most of mine I don't see many of them on the threads I like the uniqueness of them like this one no a stunner but a perstokier watch that I ant saw another of


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

here's a few more of my fav Russians  all more rare then some watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and a few out my price range


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

joecool said:


> Thinking about this for my next holiday in Turkey.what do you guy's think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that'll work, right up until the time you get "inspected" at the urinal, then you'll be rumbled....


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Yes that'll work, right up until the time you get "inspected" at the urinal, then you'll be rumbled....


I'll just tell them i'm undercover Ha Ha!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so what's your most unusually watch ?


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> so what's your most unusually watch ?


In what context,style or rarity


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

joecool said:


> In what context,styleor rarity


some thing that stands out from the rest  I will give you an for example here's one that shaggy had


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

pepperami said:


> You got the military watch Andrew?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah it should land tomorrow


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> dam got a spare one of them haha


I'll be making myself one of these at some point i think


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> I don't really feel the Seiko snk803 and I got this one that feed that need


What model is that?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

mines probably either the one I made or my 3d watch


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> What model is that?


only know it as a sports 5 from the 70's


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> only know it as a sports 5 from the 70's


Fair enough, it looks good


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> mines probably either the one I made or my 3d watch


What on earth is that thing?


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> some thing that stands out from the rest  I will give you an for example here's one that shaggy had


This cause eets a pees of c**P but i used it on my last holiday and everybody and their dog wondered what it was!LOL
Maybe because it's got extra blue glare crystal Ha Ha!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Fair enough, it looks good


funnily enough I like old seiko. orients and citizen from the 70's well most watches from then if I'm honest


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> What on earth is that thing?


which one my Frankenstein creation or the chinese goddess watch ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> which one my Frankenstein creation or the chinese goddess watch ?


Oh it's a Chinese Goddess. I couldn't quite work out what it was an image of.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> funnily enough I like old seiko. orients and citizen from the 70's well most watches from then if I'm honest


Yeah i want a 70's seiko chrono at some point. I like the panda dial. I cant think of the ref number of the top of my head.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Oh it's a Chinese Goddess. I couldn't quite work out what it was an image of.


 it's very hard to get a good pic as it changes colour with the angle of the watch and it goes from a blue to a green and mix of colours in between but flat you can read the time clearly I will get a pic of who it is suppose to be in a minute for you some say it a loosely based on kalia but others say it's based on her names escapes me for a second let me see if I can find the pic  here it is Guanyin


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


>


I'm only used to seeing Kienzle the other side of a steering wheel. I dunno whether to look at it or feed it a tacho disk....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Yeah i want a 70's seiko chrono at some point. I like the panda dial. I cant think of the ref number of the top of my head.


would that be one of the bullheads  this is a citizen but the same sort ?


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

no it has the push buttons on the right of the case but i do like the bullheads as well


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> no it has the push buttons on the right of the case but i do like the bullheads as well


maybe this one then ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

for those who like the late rik mayall itv4 has guest house paradiso on at 10 past 12 tonite


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> maybe this one then ?


Yeah something like that!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Yeah something like that!


 there's so many great watches made in the 70's in so many different styles from chrono to diver to classical and sexy


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning guys, busy day for me today. Got hospital for me at 10,30 then over to the diabetic clinic for the wife at 12! And to top it off my incoming is estimated today, hope I don't miss it :-( lol. Going to wear the Breil Manta today while I decide if I'm going to sell it or not lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, busy day for me today. Got hospital for me at 10,30 then over to the diabetic clinic for the wife at 12! And to top it off my incoming is estimated today, hope I don't miss it :-( lol. Going to wear the Breil Manta today while I decide if I'm going to sell it or not lol


Sell it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Morning guys, busy day for me today. Got hospital for me at 10,30 then over to the diabetic clinic for the wife at 12! And to top it off my incoming is estimated today, hope I don't miss it :-( lol. Going to wear the Breil Manta today while I decide if I'm going to sell it or not lol


hope everything goes well at the hospital I would probably say sell it mate


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well while I was watching guest house pardiso so about 1a.m I thought I wonder what the issue 6 French diver would look like in the case from the U.S diver I always like the dial from the French diver the case let it down so I dug out the frenchy and at half one in the morning I created this _mwahahaha _






it lives haha


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At McDonalds Jamaica st wearing this


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice watch but what a shame about the dial. No way to restore it?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not posted much recently as lots of things have gone pear shaped for me other news the disabled badge saga police Scotland sent a letter to the wife saying the badge was handed in asking if it was lost or stolen,already having a pink slip with crime. number after paying £20 a not having used the new badge she said it is just our luck be back later


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Nice watch but what a shame about the dial. No way to restore it?


well the cwc could have the dial re-lumed and crystal fix but it would not be the same watch as this one shows it been around and has work for it's living I would not personally fix it I would leave it as is


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well while I was watching guest house pardiso so about 1a.m I thought I wonder what the issue 6 French diver would look like in the case from the U.S diver I always like the dial from the French diver the case let it down so I dug out the frenchy and at half one in the morning I created this _mwahahaha _
> View attachment 2012786
> it lives haha


Like it, do you have the Israeli to try too?


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got an update my snk803 will be delivered tomorrow despite paying £5 yesterday for next day delivery


----------



## Tibics (Nov 13, 2014)

In Hungary last mounth started the military collection magazine. We can buy only 12 watches, but I have never seen phosphoresce pictures in these watches. Can you take some photos in night?


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Tibics said:


> In Hungary last mounth started the military collection magazine. We can buy only 12 watches, but I have never seen phosphoresce pictures in these watches. Can you take some photos in night?


Apart from one or two the dials do not have lumed markers, the hands that are painted do have lune but it is not high quality and lasts for a few hours at most
Details of watches number 1 to 17 are in the link below. Updates for 18 to 21 to be posted next week when I get them done.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Like it, do you have the Israeli to try too?


afraid not I stop at issue 9 then I picked up two issue 18 which I was disappointed with then I pick up the one U.S driver that I had a play around with. do sort of regret not getting that one the case I did not like so I did not bother to get that one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tibics said:


> In Hungary last mounth started the military collection magazine. We can buy only 12 watches, but I have never seen phosphoresce pictures in these watches. Can you take some photos in night?


apart from issue 5 and I think issue 1 they don't have great lume the hand do on some but I'm sure someone will try for you but they are not great so yeah and welcome mate from England


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Parcelforce have just been, it's here! Sumo!!! From Seiya Japan via Amazon. 
What a lovely beast, super quality and finish. Very pleased so far. Now for the scary bit, resizing the bracelet..


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> tempted to collect the Casio diver range  that one don't look bad


I got a mdv 106 new from the states for <50 all in. Did a post a while back or pm me for website.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Parcelforce have just been, it's here! Sumo!!! From Seiya Japan via Amazon.
> What a lovely beast, super quality and finish. Very pleased so far. Now for the scary bit, resizing the bracelet..


Damm, thats a fine looking watch OW, enjoy that bad boy!!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> Parcelforce have just been, it's here! Sumo!!! From Seiya Japan via Amazon.
> What a lovely beast, super quality and finish. Very pleased so far. Now for the scary bit, resizing the bracelet..


Do what I do, just stick it on a rubber strap and forget sizing those Seiko bracelets! 

Congratulations on a great choice of watch, you've got a classic there. My Tuna says hello to his Prospex cousin.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Too late shaggy, midway through sizing it now! Haven't lost a spring collar, yet!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Damm, thats a fine looking watch OW, enjoy that bad boy!!


Thanks chico, yup, sure is nice, think I'll be gazing through a magnifying glass at the detail soon, lol....


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Sad I know but I have one of those headband loupe things that I wear to check out my watches lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

And.... relax... Done it! My link remover fit perfectly, pushed out the pin without damaging the collar, and the two little tools pushed them back together again. Was expecting a nightmare after reading some tales on the web, pretty chuffed with myself now


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Do what I do, just stick it on a rubber strap and forget sizing those Seiko bracelets!
> 
> Congratulations on a great choice of watch, you've got a classic there. My Tuna says hello to his Prospex cousin.
> View attachment 2013634


Lovely watch, and so much nicer with the steel "can" than the black.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Parcelforce have just been, it's here! Sumo!!! From Seiya Japan via Amazon.
> What a lovely beast, super quality and finish. Very pleased so far. Now for the scary bit, resizing the bracelet..


Ah mate. .congrats ..fab choice. .wear in good health!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

theoldwoman said:


> Parcelforce have just been, it's here! Sumo!!! From Seiya Japan via Amazon.
> What a lovely beast, super quality and finish. Very pleased so far. Now for the scary bit, resizing the bracelet..


Nice,Veerrry Nice indeed!Wear that Seiko goodness in excellent health (It counts as part of your five a day you know!)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well DHL delivered me a new little bundle of joy today! And here are a few pics 

































No wrist shot as the battery was totally flat so she is sunbathing under a lamp as I type lol


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

It's been a busy week for the posties, and it's not Friday yet!

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> It's been a busy week for the posties, and it's not Friday yet!
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


true, I got another watch today as well. unfortunately I can't photograph that one ;-) lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> true, I got another watch today as well. unfortunately I can't photograph that one ;-) lol


why flat battery's or it's a U.M


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> why flat battery's or it's a U.M


what's U,M? it's an eco drive so must have been boxed for a while out of the sun


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> what's U,M? it's an eco drive so must have been boxed for a while out of the sun


an unmentionable  lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> Well DHL delivered me a new little bundle of joy today! And here are a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that sharky, stunning looking in the black, enjoy mate


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> true, I got another watch today as well. unfortunately I can't photograph that one ;-) lol


Thank god I'm not the only one who's turned to the dark side lol !

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> true, I got another watch today as well. unfortunately I can't photograph that one ;-) lol


Photo on Facebook? I'll show you mine if you show me yours. It can be our little secret....


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Photo on Facebook? I'll show you mine if you show me yours. It can be our little secret....


yes, just uploaded them now


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yes, just uploaded them now


Roger that. Nice. Say no more nudge nudge wink wink.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so as I am keeping the diver with the frenchy dial and us case . I thought I would do this lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

This is a good deal?

http://m.jomashop.com/deep-blue-watch-srqmopblu.html#0

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> This is a good deal?
> 
> Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Blue Mother of Pearl Dial Silicone Mens Watch SRQMOPBLU
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


that's a bloody great deal £101.32 not bad at all


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> that's a bloody great deal £101.32 not bad at all


It's a quartz though? A plus it's 500m. .and looks fab..

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> It's a quartz though? A plus it's 500m. .and looks fab..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah I thought it would be for that price but I love my 1054 and that's the same and some of the seiko are as well ant they ? 

plus I have wanted a deep blue for some time and it's inside my price limit


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> This is a good deal?
> 
> http://m.jomashop.com/deep-blue-watch-srqmopblu.html#0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Sure is, its over $300 on the DB website!

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sure is, its over $300 on the DB website!
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


seen it at $358 at one place


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Sure is, its over $300 on the DB website!
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


I can't figure out the postage. .is obviously gray but seems like a steal at the price?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I can't figure out the postage. .is obviously gray but seems like a steal at the price?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah am interested but I ant heard of them before thou has anyone else


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah am interested but I ant heard of them before thou has anyone else


Yeah iv heard of jomashop, pretty sure they are a safe bet to buy from

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> It's a quartz though? A plus it's 500m. .and looks fab..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Who cares if it's a quartz or a mechanical. There's not really any difference in a diver with a solid caseback except the way the second hand moves.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Yeah iv heard of jomashop, pretty sure they are a safe bet to buy from
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


as pep says thou I can't work the del out thou can you what's the to the door price ?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> This is a good deal?
> 
> Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Blue Mother of Pearl Dial Silicone Mens Watch SRQMOPBLU
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Pep, the price is even a little bit cheaper than that. If you enter in your email at the bottom of the screen you get a $10 off code for that order.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Can one of you please win this https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/oh-lordy-its-stocking-filler-giveaway-1224474.html#post9751698? Ta


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

By the way it looks like it is $45 for International shipping on that watch from Jomashop.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Who cares if it's a quartz or a mechanical. There's not really any difference in a diver with a solid caseback except the way the second hand moves.


 I have no issues with quartz..was more of a heads up for anyone considering buying it..

I love both quartz and mechanical. .sometimes the hassle free grab from my watch drawer leaves many of my mechanicals languishing 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> By the way it looks like it is $45 for International shipping on that watch from Jomashop.


so about £130 all in ?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> so about £130 all in ?


Still quite a good price for what your getting

Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Der Amf said:


> Can one of you please win this https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/oh-lordy-its-stocking-filler-giveaway-1224474.html#post9751698? Ta


Would it be ok to talk about a stags I went to in Newcastle and ended up with a bird who could have been a stunt double for one of the 'fat slags'. Years of abuse I got for that one 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I have no issues with quartz..was more of a heads up for anyone considering buying it..
> 
> I love both quartz and mechanical. .sometimes the hassle free grab from my watch drawer leaves many of my mechanicals languishing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 yeah I was talking about it a while back of going complete mech but then the 1054 and accurist and some of the pan homage change my mind so I'm in the what ever it takes to run it. if it looks pretty it's coming home with me camp lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Still quite a good price for what your getting
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy


deffo would be just counting my watch jar penny's lol


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Would it be ok to talk about a stags I went to in Newcastle and ended up with a bird who could have been a stunt double for one of the 'fat slags'. Years of abuse I got for that one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


I remember getting my brother the Fat Slugs video for christmas 21 years ago. "Filmed in Panhandle Vision"


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Der Amf said:


> I remember getting my brother the Fat Slugs video for christmas 21 years ago. "Filmed in Panhandle Vision"


They aired a few animated Viz on TV a few years ago..I dont think it worked 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

pepperami said:


> They aired a few animated Viz on TV a few years ago..I dont think it worked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah it was rubbish


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Billy that Fish wasn't too bad though.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Billy that Fish wasn't too bad though.


Trust me to have picked the wrong one.

I loved the advertising hoardings round the pitch: "Drink Beer". "Smoke Tabs".


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Would 'sid the sexist' be the most likely WIS?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

was going to put a pic up for the guys who did not know what we are talking about but I could not find one that would not get me banned lol


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

pepperami said:


> Would 'sid the sexist' be the most likely WIS?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


You can imagine him talking bull on f381


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

pepperami said:


> They aired a few animated Viz on TV a few years ago..I dont think it worked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


the roger mellie cartoons were funny, the celebrity golf with bruce fivesyth & jimmy tarbrush was one of my favs


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Roger Mellie's profanasaurus was epic, just reading two or three of them aloud used to have us crying with laughter, great for a boost on a boring work day.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> the roger mellie cartoons were funny, the celebrity golf with bruce fivesyth & jimmy tarbrush was one of my favs


I liked when he went on I'm a celebrity and caught dysentery from the bushtucker trial


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Just out of the bath not got a clue about these cartoons


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I have to admit to being a bit of a Viz fan...


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I have to admit to being a bit of a Viz fan...


 The only one I like is the one in the middle


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Is your copy of The Big Pink Stiff One the original hardback?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> Is your copy of The Big Pink Stiff One the original hardback?


According to information inside it's the fourth printing from March 1989.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> According to information inside it's the fourth printing from March 1989.


For a while it was only available floppy.

From it I remember the line "Another partial success." Some scientist.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey sharky mate how did it go at the hospital mate ?  hope great


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky mate how did it go at the hospital mate ?  hope great


yeah, went ok. it was just a check up on my contact lenses. I am supposed to wear one in my left eye as I have a pointy cornea that can only be corrected with a contact lens. 
I've not worn them for 6 months so I go in wearing them pretending I wear them regular lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah, went ok. it was just a check up on my contact lenses. I am supposed to wear one in my left eye as I have a pointy cornea that can only be corrected with a contact lens.
> I've not worn them for 6 months so I go in wearing them pretending I wear them regular lol


lucky you have to wear mine all the time as I got a rugby ball shaped eye lol .. but glad to here it was nothing serious and you wife test hope they was regular to 

well in my case it's glasses thou


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lucky you have to wear mine all the time as I got a rugby ball shaped eye lol .. but glad to here it was nothing serious and you wife test hope they was regular to
> 
> well in my case it's glasses thou


yeah it was good all round thanks. do you have to wear 2 in each eye though? lol now that is messing about and probably the reason I don't do it very often lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> yeah it was good all round thanks. do you have to wear 2 in each eye though? lol now that is messing about and probably the reason I don't do it very often lol


well it get's a bit complicated as my one eye is causing the other to work harder to bring object in to focus so I have a low magnifying in one and a high in the other but saying that does come in very handy for doing watches repairs I normal take my glass off and just close one eye and I just zoom straight in lol just call me kriten haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well it get's a bit complicated as my one eye is causing the other to work harder to bring object in to focus so I have a low magnifying in one and a high in the other but saying that does come in very handy for doing watches repairs I normal take my glass off and just close one eye and I just zoom straight in lol just call me kriten haha


haha, that could explain some of the watches you've created lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> haha, that could explain some of the watches you've created lol ;-)


well that and late night t.v don't help gives me strange ideas like what shall I do to the issue 22 like the case and dial looks ok but got to change the hands they just look like they have use to different sets of hands one for the hour and one for the minutes they just don't seem to match to me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just checked the mwc webpage as they was going to update it asap that was said I think tue/weds and guess what yep you guess it they ant done jack lol good old e.m way to go a.s.a.p must mean.... ant so arse pal .. haha


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I finally got the nighthawk ticking so here is the wrist shot










And the lume!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

The nighthawk blue lume is awesome!!

sent from kindle fire


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> The nighthawk blue lume is awesome!!
> 
> sent from kindle fire


Yes I love it. I'm hoping for a day of sunshine tomorrow to get the power reserve filled up


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Not feeling in the military mood today, so something a bit softer and gentile ;-)

Here's my Seiko 8M25-6000 "Dancing Hands"


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Well it looks like another dull day so the nighthawk will need more time on the sun bed lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

come on ITMW, you must be lurking somewhere? lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

nearly there!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

it's quiet round here this morning ;-)


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

booom!


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

LOL


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Is there a picture of issue #22 please?


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Poor quality sorry.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

It looks like a cross between the US Infantry and the white faced RAF.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

so while my back was turned I see someone sneaked in and nicked my triple zero hmmm I see it's going to one of them day's it's piss down like there's no tomorrow so I got soaked once already and I would not win any wet t-shirt contest trust me even with my lovely double dd haha and I got to go back out in it in a couple of hours. so is issue 21 out then ? as that was the one I was referring to last night then not issue 22 by the look of it the blue bezel one is the one I mean  and pics just for sharky


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

What a misersble morning today, all dark and rainy. Put me in the right mood for a Greggs breakfast though.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

At the Royal infirmary having my coffee break all quiet on the western front morning all


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

I think I'm done.....


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> I think I'm done.....


Awesome looking OW, loving all they divers but your missing a nice chronograph me thinks


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Well chico, there's a limited edition 1963 still to add, not yet built, hand winding chrono.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Awesome looking OW, loving all they divers but your missing a nice chronograph me thinks


Maybe the EM special moon watch eh? Somehow I don't think so.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

theoldwoman said:


> Well chico, there's a limited edition 1963 still to add, not yet built, hand winding chrono.


Great choice that will fill that space perfectly! what colour did you go for?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Great collection there, I can see you've gone for carefully chosen quality pieces. What's that PVD one next to the Sumo?


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

It came! Overall initial impression is that i really like it for 45 you cant go wrong 38mm size is perfect for my skinny wrist although it seems small after switching to it from the 42mm steinhart. I put a new 18mm nylon strap as i didnt like the tan and happy with the result.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Strap change.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Great collection there, I can see you've gone for carefully chosen quality pieces. What's that PVD one next to the Sumo?


Seiko Stargate


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Seiko Stargate


Yup, that's it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Seiko Stargate


lol beat me to it


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Great choice that will fill that space perfectly! what colour did you go for?


Cream dial


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

is that a cooper between the paratrooper vossie and orient ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Great collection there, I can see you've gone for carefully chosen quality pieces. What's that PVD one next to the Sumo?


and all reasonably priced like the vossie and the parnis and the cwc depend when it was bought they seem to have jump in price of late


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> It came! Overall initial impression is that i really like it for 45 you cant go wrong 38mm size is perfect for my skinny wrist although it seems small after switching to it from the 42mm steinhart. I put a new 18mm nylon strap as i didnt like the tan and happy with the result.


nice mate glad you like it it reminds me of the one I want it's a 1970's military black dial Timex


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> is that a cooper between the paratrooper vossie and orient ?


It is indeed, a lot more rugged than the refined Stargate.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> It came! Overall initial impression is that i really like it for 45 you cant go wrong 38mm size is perfect for my skinny wrist although it seems small after switching to it from the 42mm steinhart. I put a new 18mm nylon strap as i didnt like the tan and happy with the result.


That's the one that isn't swimproof? I think the swimproof version has the crown at 3 o'clock.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

So has anyone got a new watch on the crimbo list??


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> So has anyone got a new watch on the crimbo list??


my 7yr old daughter said "daddy, which new watch would you like for christmas" she knows me too well lol will have to see if I sell any first ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope, nothing at all for a very, very long time. I got my two grails last week so I'm sorted. Now I've just got to find new homes for a lot of my pieces - the Ecozilla, Tissot PRC Chrono, G-shock Gulfman, Tag Heuer diver, Seiko Sportura, Citizen Ray Mears Steel, and probably my Breitling Colt. Plus a load of others I've probably forgotten.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

theoldwoman said:


> That's the one that isn't swimproof? I think the swimproof version has the crown at 3 o'clock.


Yeah only splash proof but i have 5 divers now so this one will never need to swim


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

is that my watch said:


> nice mate glad you like it it reminds me of the one I want it's a 1970's military black dial Timex


I may get the black dial one as well to change it up.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Edit - sorry, wrong forum.


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice to see the thread still ticking along. Haven't been on here in a while! The new look mobile site is certainly different! Anyone still collecting the MWC watches? I haven't seen many of them in the shops around here. 

No new watches here anyway (well, not that I can recall getting). Almost won a new Tissot in Arnotts here though. Some sort of Tissot/Moto GP promotion. They had a bike simulator hooked up to a PS3 playing the latest Moto GP game. Winner on the first day got a Tissot goody bag and on the 2nd/3rd day the winner got a new Tissot. Placed third on the 1st day and 2nd on the 2nd day.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nope, nothing at all for a very, very long time. I got my two grails last week so I'm sorted. Now I've just got to find new homes for a lot of my pieces - the Ecozilla, Tissot PRC Chrono, G-shock Gulfman, Tag Heuer diver, Seiko Sportura, Citizen Ray Mears Steel, and probably my Breitling Colt. Plus a load of others I've probably forgotten.


Oh, and Xbox 360 with Kinnect is going to go on EBay as well. I don't use it anymore except for playing DVD's on in the bedroom, I haven't gamed on it in months.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> so while my back was turned I see someone sneaked in and nicked my triple zero hmmm I see it's going to one of them day's it's piss down like there's no tomorrow so I got soaked once already and I would not win any wet t-shirt contest trust me even with my lovely double dd haha and I got to go back out in it in a couple of hours. so is issue 21 out then ? as that was the one I was referring to last night then not issue 22 by the look of it the blue bezel one is the one I mean  and pics just for sharky





















Issue 21 for subscribers. Should be in the shops two weeks from yesterday. Issue 20 out this week.


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Look what i spotted in a shop window


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> It is indeed, a lot more rugged than the refined Stargate.


 well I think I going down that route a bit want a cooper. cwc fatboy and trench watch and a laco and a lancher & co and and and haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> I may get the black dial one as well to change it up.


 yeah it's growing on me and the black dial is nice if I'm honest


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Nice to see the thread still ticking along. Haven't been on here in a while! The new look mobile site is certainly different! Anyone still collecting the MWC watches? I haven't seen many of them in the shops around here.
> 
> No new watches here anyway (well, not that I can recall getting). Almost won a new Tissot in Arnotts here though. Some sort of Tissot/Moto GP promotion. They had a bike simulator hooked up to a PS3 playing the latest Moto GP game. Winner on the first day got a Tissot goody bag and on the 2nd/3rd day the winner got a new Tissot. Placed third on the 1st day and 2nd on the 2nd day.


how do mate hows things


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Issue 21 for subscribers. Should be in the shops two weeks from yesterday. Issue 20 out this week.


yeah am liking it but the more I see it the minute hand is wrong I will be swapping them or it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Look what i spotted in a shop window


how's tricks mate glad to see you have grab ten minutes to have a breather and a chat


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Things are good busy as always lol anything new on here?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Things are good busy as always lol anything new on here?


 well the threads got it self a tuna and a sharkys night hawk I have got a few more weird and wacky watches plus a rather nice sbs here's a shot for the hell of it haha .. so you getting thro the course ok mate ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

The nighthawk is sunbathing again so it's a pm switch back to the Steiny ;-)


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how do mate hows things


Can't complain. Went away on holiday for a week and came home to find roof tiles on the decking. Apparently we had weather from hell (could have fooled me...). Spent the week after in the attic doing cowboy builder style repairs, ha. Nothing new there though. Every time I go away something goes wrong at home..

Any new noteworthy purchases in the time I've been gone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> The nighthawk is sunbathing again so it's a pm switch back to the Steiny ;-)


how could I forget the steiny lol slaps forehead and goes duh


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Can't complain. Went away on holiday for a week and came home to find roof tiles on the decking. Apparently we had weather from hell (could have fooled me...). Spent the week after in the attic doing cowboy builder style repairs, ha. Nothing new there though. Every time I go away something goes wrong at home..
> 
> Any new noteworthy purchases in the time I've been gone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there's been a few. watch this come on boys show them off  you know you want to  and just be glad there was a roof to fix was a bit windy the last few weeks haha


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got this







and modded this for my best man gift


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

just thought I had this to didn't I  and this forgot this one to haha


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Evening everyone, hi to blanchy and Tomo nice to see you both. I have t been posting much lately myself due to having turned to the dark side and having bought an U.M. which I'm still wearing by the way 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

The WatchSmeller said:


> Evening everyone, hi to blanchy and Tomo nice to see you both. I have t been posting much lately myself due to having turned to the dark side and having bought an U.M. which I'm still wearing by the way
> 
> Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


 you will have to take pics of it in soft focus like some 70's germany p0rn film haha


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

blanchy said:


> Look what i spotted in a shop window


That's an awful price for it though, way too expensive.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Not a lot from me either this week keeping my head down off for the weekend late shift next week


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Issue 21 for subscribers. Should be in the shops two weeks from yesterday. Issue 20 out this week.


It's the subby case with another paper face and no lume, 2 out of 10, must try harder.


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Sumo lume. Not the best photo, phone doesn't want to focus in darkness.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

The Rolex Submariner and Tudor Submariner are very similar. You can see why Eaglemoss used so much of the SBS.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> You can see why Eaglemoss used so much of the SBS.


Mostly because they thought we were as thick as pigsh*t and would be quite happy to buy the same item over and over.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe. Once you start changing the straps, the similarities become much more obvious


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Maybe. Once you start changing the straps, the similarities become much more obvious


 I was looking at sharkys breil and that has the same hands so maybe it just me then  I think I might just waste a tenner on it and I might put the subby movement in it because the subby case don't seem to be as good as the last couple


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, if the Tudor was a replica of the Rolex, then that alone could answer the similarities issue between the SBS and French Naval Diver. It may not bode well for the rest of the collection, but i'm sticking.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Better lume than mw collection not one to name


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Yeah, if the Tudor was a replica of the Rolex, then that alone could answer the similarities issue between the SBS and French Naval Diver. It may not bode well for the rest of the collection, but i'm sticking.


well thing is sbs will look the same to a degree as they are a certain aspect they need cwc and cooper and zulu have a lot of similarity I think they need to gap them a lot more or think of doing a few more flinger . but then we would probably moan about that to so I say why don't they do a lot of pans I for one would not be upset


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Mostly because they thought we were as thick as pigsh*t and would be quite happy to buy the same item over and over.


This. And the thing is though somewhere out there some people though have bought every edition so far. Imagine that, having spent almost £220 on all these cheapo watches so far and probably almost half of them are practically the same except for just swapping one paper dial for another or changing the hands. Just think what great watches you could have bought with that money instead of those Poundshop looking watches.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

True Shaggy, very true.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> True Shaggy, very true.


I mean they do work for display don't they I mean if you bought hansolo light saber would we complain that we could not chop things in half lol they are collectables not watches in this sense 

did hansolo have a light saber lol I don't think he did he was more a blaster kind of guy


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

They look quite similar


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 2027746
> View attachment 2027754
> They look quite similar


 do like the hands on that one


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> I mean they do work for display don't they I mean if you bought hansolo light saber would we complain that we could not chop things in half lol they are collectables not watches in this sense
> 
> did hansolo have a light saber lol I don't think he did he was more a blaster kind of guy


I would definitely complain mate, cause Han uses a blaster, only Jedi use sabers!! Lol 

sent from kindle fire


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> True Shaggy, very true.


As a collection they're looking good Stu. If your sticking with them then power to you mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I would definitely complain mate, cause Han uses a blaster, only Jedi use sabers!! Lol
> 
> sent from kindle fire


lol been a while since I have watch them loved the first three the other 3 meh


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

And I am finding them very wearable.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> lol been a while since I have watch them loved the first three the other 3 meh


Same here mate, my favourite films of all time

sent from kindle fire


----------



## honeyben (Nov 14, 2014)

it would be nice to have a watch which displays exact time and many locations...Time in Dallas now - Time.is 
Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Same here mate, my favourite films of all time
> 
> sent from kindle fire


I would say all three would be in my top ten some where


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

honeyben said:


> it would be nice to have a watch which displays exact time and many locations...Time in Dallas now - Time.is
> Do you have any suggestions?


possibly a Casio world timer as a starting point but I bet the lads will have a few more ideas and better one's at that


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and there are some vintage duo clocks that have two dials so you can set to different times on them


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> True Shaggy, very true.


Out of those watch a couple of them catch my eye. The Lufty, the Pizza, the Japanese Pilot, the diver with the triangle markers in the second picture, the one below the Fanty. But the rest of them to me (and this is just my opinion of course) do absolutely nothing and look really cheap. To anyone that collects them and enjoys them that's fine if you're getting pleasure out of buying and owning them then that's great, but they're really not my cup of tea.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

plus if you spend lots on a watch I would not have the balls to have fun and do thing like this


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> plus if you spend lots on a watch I would not have the balls to have fun and do thing like this


Not strictly true, if you buy many Seiko dive and pilot watches you mod them, swap cases, and fit a massive amount of aftermarket dials, hands and bezels.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Not strictly true, if you buy many Seiko dive and pilot watches you mod them, swap cases, and fit a massive amount of aftermarket dials, hands and bezels.


well you got me there


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and a lot of people are doing it to the new Russian amphibians now as well I have just saw a few threads about it


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

1-0 Scotland


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> 1-0 Scotland


Superb, now just need to dispatch of engerlund!! 

sent from kindle fire


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

Damn scots.......

Lol

I'm working on something a bit different at the min


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Damn scots.......
> 
> Lol
> 
> I'm working on something a bit different at the min


could look good on a mesh! ;-)


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

blanchy said:


> Damn scots.......
> 
> Lol
> 
> I'm working on something a bit different at the min


A vostok clock maybe???


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> could look good on a mesh! ;-)


Speaking of mesh I really want a mesh strap for my monster but the good ones are really expensive


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> A vostok clock maybe???


All that i'll say is it involves spare parts from my shed


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> All that i'll say is it involves spare parts from my shed


working on a time machine?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

blanchy said:


> Speaking of mesh I really want a mesh strap for my monster but the good ones are really expensive


how about a cheaper version? 18 20 22 24 mm Silver Stainless Steel Bracelet Strap Watch Mesh Replacement Band | eBay

or Black/Silver/Golden 18/20/22/24mm Watch Band Steel Mesh Buckle Bracelet Strap | eBay


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

One last pic before bed


----------



## Fair Runner (May 17, 2014)

Hi All,
To me a lot of EM watches look too similar - but then again, to me a lot of expensive, good quality military style watches look very similar :-/ .

There are EM watches that look interestingly *different* . I think these are worth the 10 quid.

Have a good weekend y'all!

Fair Runner


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

honeyben said:


> it would be nice to have a watch which displays exact time and many locations...Time in Dallas now - Time.is
> Do you have any suggestions?


Citizen Skyhawks store multiple city names with times. 
My black eagle switches the analog hand time with any stored digital time at the press of a button and allows user to set their own city names and times. 
I believe other Skyhawks do the same.

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> I have to admit to being a bit of a Viz fan...


I would love to see the Captain Oats strip again....perfect


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

At singing class with my little girl










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol don't you just love it you have a thread asking about a cheaper version of a certain look and with in a page an a half theirs pics of watches that look nothing like the specs asked lol with the wording underneath something like it's a forum favourite it might be and is a nice watch but does it look like the op request does it pluck hmmm I do some times wonder on the state of mankind and woman kind sometime I do wonder if we should step aside and let the animals rule the earth


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol don't you just love it you have a thread asking about a cheaper version of a certain look and with in a page an a half theirs pics of watches that look nothing like the specs asked lol with the wording underneath something like it's a forum favourite it might be and is a nice watch but does it look like the op request does it pluck hmmm I do some times wonder on the state of mankind and woman kind sometime I do wonder if we should step aside and let the animals rule the earth


you've lost me lol

edit: sorry, thought you meant on here. I forget there is a world outside this thread lol ;-)


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol don't you just love it you have a thread asking about a cheaper version of a certain look and with in a page an a half theirs pics of watches that look nothing like the specs asked lol with the wording underneath something like it's a forum favourite it might be and is a nice watch but does it look like the op request does it pluck hmmm I do some times wonder on the state of mankind and woman kind sometime I do wonder if we should step aside and let the animals rule the earth


It gets better when you visit the public forum. You get suggestions that are sometimes thousands of pounds over the budget given by the OP. Yes that is a nice looking watch you suggested but I doubt I will get a patek phillipe for under £500.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> It gets better when you visit the public forum. You get suggestions that are sometimes thousands of pounds over the budget given by the OP. Yes that is a nice looking watch you suggested but I doubt I will get a patek phillipe for under £500.


 yes it scares me the p.f so I like to go back and read old threads and some time try and make them live again lol the I just saw was a cheaper version of a britiling nav and so you have the poljot good call the rotary mine and some else then nice watch loving it the night hawk which to me looks nothing like the nav at all lol and I see it all the time with some of the older threads were it morphs so fast here well in 28000 comments it will change over time but in like 5 pages lol then they go of in wired tangents lol god thank's for a nice little harbour in a mad sea that is Mwc land  o how do u.w.m hows tricks


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> you've lost me lol
> 
> edit: sorry, thought you meant on here. I forget there is a world outside this thread lol ;-)


 and crazy that be to


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes it scares me the p.f so I like to go back and read old threads and some time try and make them live again lol the I just saw was a cheaper version of a britiling nav and so you have the poljot good call the rotary mine and some else then nice watch loving it the night hawk which to me looks nothing like the nav at all lol and I see it all the time with some of the older threads were it morphs so fast here well in 28000 comments it will change over time but in like 5 pages lol then they go of in wired tangents lol god thank's for a nice little harbour in a mad sea that is Mwc land  o how do u.w.m hows tricks


I am fine thanks, the wife is in bed after her night shift so I am on babysitting duty lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> I am fine thanks, the wife is in bed after her night shift so I am on babysitting duty lol


 cool I will be babysitting of a sort in a bit to got to take my mom shopping lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning everyone going to my daughters today will see how my son in law progresses with his driving not going to ask when he sits his next driving test as I want it a surprise when he passes


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> yes it scares me the p.f so I like to go back and read old threads and some time try and make them live again lol the I just saw was a cheaper version of a britiling nav and so you have the poljot good call the rotary mine and some else then nice watch loving it the night hawk which to me looks nothing like the nav at all lol and I see it all the time with some of the older threads were it morphs so fast here well in 28000 comments it will change over time but in like 5 pages lol then they go of in wired tangents lol god thank's for a nice little harbour in a mad sea that is Mwc land  o how do u.w.m hows tricks


I love the Public Forum. I can't get off anymore talking about cheap watches all the time, I like to talk about and see Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. There's only so many times on f71 you can answer the same old "I have $100, recommend me a Swiss Made dress watch with a sapphire, tourbillion, and chronograph" question. People are too tame in there. I love in F2 how you get all the rabid fanboys that don't want to hear anything said against Rolex or Seiko and put down other brands, it's fun to watch them tearing strips off each other and coming out with ridiculous statements.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I love the Public Forum. I can't get off anymore talking about cheap watches all the time, I like to talk about and see Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. There's only so many times on f71 you can answer the same old "I have $100, recommend me a Swiss Made dress watch with a sapphire, tourbillion, and chronograph" question. People are too tame in there. I love in F2 how you get all the rabid fanboys that don't want to hear anything said against Rolex or Seiko and put down other brands, it's fun to watch them tearing strips off each other and coming out with ridiculous statements.


Not tried any of these forums I should give it a go maybe tonight when I come home


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> I love the Public Forum. I can't get off anymore talking about cheap watches all the time, I like to talk about and see Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. There's only so many times on f71 you can answer the same old "I have $100, recommend me a Swiss Made dress watch with a sapphire, tourbillion, and chronograph" question. People are too tame in there. I love in F2 how you get all the rabid fanboys that don't want to hear anything said against Rolex or Seiko and put down other brands, it's fun to watch them tearing strips off each other and coming out with ridiculous statements.


It's definitely fun browsing the PF, I loved the recent thread about the guy flying to the PP boutique to pick up his new 50k watch, superb!!

sent from kindle fire


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I love the Public Forum. I can't get off anymore talking about cheap watches all the time, I like to talk about and see Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. There's only so many times on f71 you can answer the same old "I have $100, recommend me a Swiss Made dress watch with a sapphire, tourbillion, and chronograph" question. People are too tame in there. I love in F2 how you get all the rabid fanboys that don't want to hear anything said against Rolex or Seiko and put down other brands, it's fun to watch them tearing strips off each other and coming out with ridiculous statements.


More and more ventures I make into the public forum are staring to sicken me.

It usually begins with a new member posting. .and then the usual vultures begin to circle. .I'd say it's between 10 and 20 members who are so up their own a#$e it's comical. They have such huge opinions of themselves and their knowledge of all things watches.

It then ends in the vultures fighting among themselves and the thread closed..is becoming pitiful.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> I would love to see the Captain Oats strip again....perfect


Here you go Rick, it was in issue 89 and 'The Thick Repeater' annual.

I'll take a better picture of it later on for you.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Back to work, first time for a month, didn't miss it much.
Blurry eyes decided this was easiest to see at 7 this morning.








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I love the Public Forum. I can't get off anymore talking about cheap watches all the time, I like to talk about and see Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. There's only so many times on f71 you can answer the same old "I have $100, recommend me a Swiss Made dress watch with a sapphire, tourbillion, and chronograph" question. People are too tame in there. I love in F2 how you get all the rabid fanboys that don't want to hear anything said against Rolex or Seiko and put down other brands, it's fun to watch them tearing strips off each other and coming out with ridiculous statements.


well I occasional log out and go read them in incognito lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> More and more ventures I make into the public forum are staring to sicken me.
> 
> It usually begins with a new member posting. .and then the usual vultures begin to circle. .I'd say it's between 10 and 20 members who are so up their own a#$e it's comical. They have such huge opinions of themselves and their knowledge of all things watches.
> 
> ...


how true it does seem to be the same wus members all the time like a pack herd picking off the outsider .. with the newbies trying to join the wolf pack with the odd snipe it disappoints me to know end to see the lower end of man's empathy or lack of it that why I like this thread and this forum it just would not be put up with on certain threads which I'm glad about and why I use them


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how true it does seem to be the same wus members all the time like a pack herd picking off the outsider .. with the newbies trying to join the wolf pack with the odd snipe it disappoints me to know end to see the lower end of man's empathy or lack of it that why I like this thread and this forum it just would not be put up with on certain threads which I'm glad about and why I use them


Irony is that no one outside the forum cares about their watches or opinions

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Ohhhh thank you


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> well I occasional log out and go read them in incognito lol


Why log out? If you're going to read it and not comment why not just do that when you're logged in?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why log out? If you're going to read it and not comment why not just do that when you're logged in?


I was being sarcastic as in I would not wanted to be associated with some of them threads hmmmm yes indeed I think they should be jump on their not fun they are just a system of bullying that I think should be stamp out with the way certain people word their responses it nothing more then verbal assault that gives this forum a bad name and would lose member that couple be valued members if given the time to get accustom themselves to the forum I think it's sad little people who need to make themselves feel good by putting some one down from the safety of a keyboard who in the really world probably have no balls to do it in person. that's my thought on the subject and that all I'm saying on the subject


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think accusing people of "verbal assault" is taking it a teeny bit too seriously.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think accusing people of "verbal assault" is taking it a teeny bit too seriously.


 I don't .... ask certain member who have register a while ago been on the public forum got torn to piece on them and left the site and only came back years later because of this threads if someone leaves this site because of it yes it's bullying and it is verbally assault if it makes someone leave the site for good


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> I don't .... ask certain member who have register a while ago been on the public forum got torn to piece on them and left the site and only came back years later because of this threads if someone leaves this site because of it yes it's bullying and it is verbally assault if it makes someone leave the site for good


I disagree. Assault is a very serious phrase, you can't just bandy it around. If on a forum someone is threatened or sworn at, yeah that's verbal assault. If on the other hand you have a strong disagreement with someone or if you make a statement and a mob jumps in to ridicule it that's another thing, but it's certainly not "verbal assault".

Are you getting the concept of online abuse confused with assault?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Are you getting the concept of online abuse confused with assault?


 yes maybe it's in the wording yes I was just looking for the new act's they have brought in to cover on-line abuse


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yes maybe it's in the wording yes I was just looking for the new act's they have brought in to cover on-line abuse


I don't think it's abuse either. .its just a superiority complex some people have on forums to counteract the inferiority they possibly feel in real life..very bizzare..maybe some of them are hen pecked at home..lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> I don't think it's abuse either. .its just a superiority complex some people have on forums to counteract the inferiority they possibly feel in real life..very bizzare..maybe some of them are hen pecked at home..lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


well what ever it is it not really need is it and when on the receiving end could make people doing things if it happens a lot there are case Proven case that people have committed suicide thro on-line bullying so is that not abuse. pushing someone to the limit then ?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well what ever it is it not really need is it and when on the receiving end could make people doing things if it happens a lot there are case Proven case that people have committed suicide thro on-line bullying so is that not abuse. pushing someone to the limit then ?


Well if someone lets a bunch of watch geeks drive them to suicide they would be prime candidates for a Darwin award lol..but I know what you mean..I've had 1st hand experience of this, when a family member was bullied on social media. .Is nastiness in the extreme 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Well if someone lets a bunch of watch geeks drive them to suicide they would be prime candidates for a Darwin award lol..but I know what you mean..I've had 1st hand experience of this, when a family member was bullied on social media. .Is nastiness in the extreme
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


yeah mate I was opening it up to well all form of social media and I think on here we are all old enough to know how to take it and do nothing but it as the internet takes over is a real issue in the younger generations it is becoming a serious problem that us oldies don't really see with most kids now living there lives with all these different site they use the bullying has now taken it to a whole new level and it needs to be address and with the new laws coming in I hope we will start to see a change


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

any way enough of this seriousness it's bring me down lol let's see some watches as this is why we come here is it not hey sharky the p.o in the post so hopefully you will get Monday let's see what watch have you saw that is just plain weird






here's one to start I might have a few more if I can find them


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking back on what ITMY and Shaggy were saying about modding, I've been trying to buy a 009 or 007 for a reasonable price purely for modding, even one with a standard rubber strap, a busted crystal, and a dinged bezel went for over £65 plus an undisclosed amount of postage, I gave up at £50
Thing is I'd like a standard 007 anyway, my SSC fulfils the Pepsi urge, if I had a good one I'd not want to change it so I'd still want another 007/009 to mod.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> I love the Public Forum. I can't get off anymore talking about cheap watches all the time, I like to talk about and see Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. There's only so many times on f71 you can answer the same old "I have $100, recommend me a Swiss Made dress watch with a sapphire, tourbillion, and chronograph" question. People are too tame in there. I love in F2 how you get all the rabid fanboys that don't want to hear anything said against Rolex or Seiko and put down other brands, it's fun to watch them tearing strips off each other and coming out with ridiculous statements.


There are quite a few "special" characters over there.
I'm with shaggs, it's quite funny to see them horsing around about nonsense discussions


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> any way enough of this seriousness it's bring me down lol let's see some watches as this is why we come here is it not hey sharky the p.o in the post so hopefully you will get Monday let's see what watch have you saw that is just plain weird
> View attachment 2035506
> here's one to start I might have a few more if I can find them


I must be the only one looking at that and itching to go for the chrome polish and a rag....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

David Church said:


> Looking back on what ITMY and Shaggy were saying about modding, I've been trying to buy a 009 or 007 for a reasonable price purely for modding, even one with a standard rubber strap, a busted crystal, and a dinged bezel went for over £65 plus an undisclosed amount of postage, I gave up at £50
> Thing is I'd like a standard 007 anyway, my SSC fulfils the Pepsi urge, if I had a good one I'd not want to change it so I'd still want another 007/009 to mod.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


to be honest I think the mwc are fun to learn on them when you got it pack then yes 007/009 would be worth a go but then there are other to have a go with there a wus member call jeeilltoz I think I have spelt that wrong who does some amazing things with them. he did a give away and I was so in lol never won thou but he does some good work


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

crosswind said:


> There are quite a few "special" characters over there.
> I'm with shaggs, it's quite funny to see them horsing around about nonsense discussions


Did you get that package yet?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> I must be the only one looking at that and itching to go for the chrome polish and a rag....


hey mate  ocd time is it I thought that to start with but apparently it is design like that to have a mottle effect lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

David Church said:


> Looking back on what ITMY and Shaggy were saying about modding, I've been trying to buy a 009 or 007 for a reasonable price purely for modding, even one with a standard rubber strap, a busted crystal, and a dinged bezel went for over £65 plus an undisclosed amount of postage, I gave up at £50
> Thing is I'd like a standard 007 anyway, my SSC fulfils the Pepsi urge, if I had a good one I'd not want to change it so I'd still want another 007/009 to mod.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


How about a 6309. The forerunner to the 007. .might pick up one cheaper and loads of mod stuff on ebay etc?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Did you get that package yet?


Still in transit bro


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> How about a 6309. The forerunner to the 007. .might pick up one cheaper and loads of mod stuff on ebay etc?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


there was a couple of them sold on here awhile ago pic time


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing this today


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wearing this today


now I like that


----------



## The WatchSmeller (Mar 16, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wearing this today


That's lovely that mate 

Sent secretly from my iPhone so the wife doesn't know I'm talking about "bloody watches" again !


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Lets see your lume in the light


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wearing this today


saying that he ant been on much of late has he wasn't airfixer who sold you that ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey sharky the p.o in the post so hopefully you will get Monday


cheers mate, the watch is in the post too. now you don't get that sort of service on ebay do you ehh? lol ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> saying that he ant been on much of late has he wasn't airfixer who sold you that ?


 No it was merlin who gifted it to me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> No it was merlin who gifted it to me


lol right person I was thinking of wrong name lol it was the guy who fixed planes I had in my head so was that right or wrong now ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> cheers mate, the watch is in the post too. now you don't get that sort of service on ebay do you ehh? lol ;-)


who needs ebay with this thread


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Lets see your lume in the light


is there a trick to that because I can never get it to show up! ;-)


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> is there a trick to that because I can never get it to show up! ;-)


 Its trinium lume and flash


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

smeagal said:


> Lets see your lume in the light











Sent from samsung galaxy


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Time for a Timex. .I'll get on to the lume in the light directly 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok I'm quite happy with this pic!










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

How about this?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> How about this?


The lume doesn't look fully charged lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> The lume doesn't look fully charged lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


lol, I've not seen the sun for 3 days ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> lol, I've not seen the sun for 3 days ;-)


Yeah I hear you. .I had to be quick taking the pic of the tankist. .its in your mind.. 'I need to get this pic while it's fully lumed'....

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Yeah I hear you. .I had to be quick taking the pic of the tankist. .its in your mind.. 'I need to get this pic while it's fully lumed'....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Better? ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> Better? ;-)


Yes that's a cracker!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's one l made earlier


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal mate is the Scottish pound note still valid I have just found Two from the 30 march 1999 lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal mate is the Scottish pound note still valid I have just found Two from the 30 march 1999 lol


 Maybe to old out of circulation


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Maybe to old out of circulation


the other ones even older lol 24 jan 1996 I must have had them sometime think I went to a dog show at the boarder about 15 years ago lol must have been then


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> the other ones even older lol 24 jan 1996 I must have had them sometime think I went to a dog show at the boarder about 15 years ago lol must have been then


 only good to a collector how much are they worth a pound in a bank


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> only good to a collector how much are they worth a pound in a bank


lol think I will stick them in my wallet you never know when they mite come in handy god I should be Scottish with how tight I am with my money haha


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol think I will stick them in my wallet you never know when they mite come in handy god I should be Scottish with how tight I am with my money haha


 I am not tight with money I just dont have any


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I am not tight with money I just dont have any


well that to lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

saw this what do you guys think ?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> saw this what do you guys think ?
> View attachment 2038730


I like that. Orient is a brand missing from my collection.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I like that. Orient is a brand missing from my collection.


yeah I would like an orient but one that is slightly different then the norm


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey chrono hows arnie doing still ticking way nicely I hope


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do want


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> hey chrono hows arnie doing still ticking way nicely I hope


hey mate, Arnie? That's the quartz Austrian, which hasn't been on me wrist since the Getat came.
The Getat, otoh, has just passed the 5-week mark and still going. I can breathe now, as I read of some of em stopping at the 4 week mark.
Just trying to sort a new strap for it, as he sent me the wrong colour and I'm finding it hard to like the dark brown one he sent. Nice strap, just wrong colour.


----------



## Ally Inglis (Apr 26, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Out of those watch a couple of them catch my eye. The Lufty, the Pizza, the Japanese Pilot, the diver with the triangle markers in the second picture, the one below the Fanty. But the rest of them to me (and this is just my opinion of course) do absolutely nothing and look really cheap. To anyone that collects them and enjoys them that's fine if you're getting pleasure out of buying and owning them then that's great, but they're really not my cup of tea.


Could you tell me which issue the watch was, as seen in your close-up wrist picture (shot below the box). Which specific military denotation of the watch, would also be helpful.

Because I seem to be missing that one, along with the 2nd watchbox they were supposed to have sent me.

_*Ally*_


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> do want


That's nice, just a shade away from being too bling, but it carries it off.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> hey mate, Arnie? That's the quartz Austrian, which hasn't been on me wrist since the Getat came.
> The Getat, otoh, has just passed the 5-week mark and still going. I can breathe now, as I read of some of em stopping at the 4 week mark.
> Just trying to sort a new strap for it, as he sent me the wrong colour and I'm finding it hard to like the dark brown one he sent. Nice strap, just wrong colour.


Would the archive one be any good ? I have a few what colour did you want ?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> That's nice, just a shade away from being too bling, but it carries it off.


I like it because some of the solar don't seem to be the favour of the month so yeah


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Ally Inglis said:


> Could you tell me which issue the watch was, as seen in your close-up wrist picture (shot below the box). Which specific military denotation of the watch, would also be helpful.
> 
> Because I seem to be missing that one, along with the 2nd watchbox they were supposed to have sent me.
> 
> _*Ally*_


I think you mean the Russian pilot one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you know I was just checking something and the eaglemoss still have not update the webpages after saying they would A.S.A.P yet that was over four days ago almost five hmmmm say's a lot really don't it


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you know I was just checking something and the eaglemoss still have not update the webpages after saying they would A.S.A.P yet that was over four days ago almost five hmmmm say's a lot really don't it


It's ridiculous, the list of watches only has the first 5 or 6.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> you know I was just checking something and the eaglemoss still have not update the webpages after saying they would A.S.A.P yet that was over four days ago almost five hmmmm say's a lot really don't it





theoldwoman said:


> It's ridiculous, the list of watches only has the first 5 or 6.


it doesn't make sense. Their Dr Who and Star Trek Collection seems to be running like clockwork with regular updates on their websites and a lot more activity on their FB pages. it's the same company but they certainly don't show it the same sort of love lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> It's ridiculous, the list of watches only has the first 5 or 6.


 first 9 then nothing 



sharkyfisher said:


> it doesn't make sense. Their Dr Who and Star Trek Collection seems to be running like clockwork with regular updates on their websites and a lot more activity on their FB pages. it's the same company but they certainly don't show it the same sort of love lol


 yes they said on the facebook page that they would be sorting it maybe us watch geeks have confused them lol maybe the other collection they sell don't sell as much ? so they don't know their arse from their elbow


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> It's ridiculous, the list of watches only has the first 5 or 6.


As far as I can tell it hasn't changed since I first looked at it

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

it's been update once since the start they showed the first three then they updated it to show the first nine then nada since


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> Would the archive one be any good ? I have a few what colour did you want ?


If you've got a tan Archive one that'd be great. I've got a black Archy strap but the colour doesn't suit Pans.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

As it got a mention yesterday the Black Eagle drew my eye this morning.








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> If you've got a tan Archive one that'd be great. I've got a black Archy strap but the colour doesn't suit Pans.


will have a look but should have then you can just swap the buckle over


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Afternoon all


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

will one of these do mate ?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Wearing one of my last purchases the services watch


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeh, the middle one looks good.
Considering this one too http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351022838505?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
but not 100% on it.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Wearing one of my last purchases the services watch


how do mate how's the missus  hope ok. yeah I have saw a few of them services but just not caught one yet lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Yeh, the middle one looks good.


cool do you want the buckle left on or do you want me to take it off for you mate your call I will stick it in the post on Monday mate so just p.m me your address mate I don't think I got have I ?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> cool do you want the buckle left on or do you want me to take it off for you mate your call I will stick it in the post on Monday mate so just p.m me your address mate I don't think I got have I ?


Nah, you can take the buckle off in case it's any use to you. I'll pm ya me addy. When I get it I'll chuck you the getat one back.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tuna on a zulu strap today. Love how the red weekend kanji symbols on the white day wheel compliment the colours of the strap.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> View attachment 2045482


I didn't think of trying a leather on the nighthawk, what do you think?


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> how do mate how's the missus  hope ok. yeah I have saw a few of them services but just not caught one yet lol


 ended up not going out yesterday wife did not feel up to it not seen grandkids in ages


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I didn't think of trying a leather on the nighthawk, what do you think?


me like


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sharkyfisher said:


> I didn't think of trying a leather on the nighthawk, what do you think?


The Nighthawk is made for leather. Either a padded sporty strap with contrast stitching, or a vintage style riveted pilot strap or leather nato. The one you've got there works as well.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Tuna on a zulu strap today. Love how the red weekend kanji symbols on the white day wheel compliment the colours of the strap.


That a great look..The kanji is ultra cool!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> ended up not going out yesterday wife did not feel up to it not seen grandkids in ages


yeah grandkids are great but even when they are being good they can be tiring my mom loves my niece coming around but after a couple of hours she had it lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I didn't think of trying a leather on the nighthawk, what do you think?


 wonder what it would look like on the lufty strap ?


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I didn't think of trying a leather on the nighthawk, what do you think?


see those 2 little white dots above the crown on the metal? it's only a scratch!! now I'm a bit ocd about avoiding walls, door frames, anything that might harm my watch lol so I have no idea where they came from but I am gutted as you may have guessed, just short of tears lol someone must have done it in the night as I slept lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> see those 2 little white dots above the crown on the metal? it's only a scratch!! now I'm a bit ocd about avoiding walls, door frames, anything that might harm my watch lol so I have no idea where they came from but I am gutted as you may have guessed, just short of tears lol someone must have done it in the night as I slept lol


Must be a day for it..I just spotted a wee b!#[email protected]%d of a ding on the bezel of my ray 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

lol I will take a pic of my 1054 talk about dinks on the bezel lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I will take a pic of my 1054 talk about dinks on the bezel lol


That's it I'm wearing this from now on lol










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> lol I will take a pic of my 1054 talk about dinks on the bezel lol


I think pretty much all your watches have some sort of scratch or dink lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thought I would wear a citizen


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> That's it I'm wearing this from now on lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got one of those, looks perfect on my daughters wrist lol 









edit: I'm not saying you have girls wrists lol ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I've got one of those, looks perfect on my daughters wrist lol


Ok so you're saying I have a girls wrist lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> I think pretty much all your watches have some sort of scratch or dink lol


well I got a few that are babied and are perfect bugger just drop one off them haha


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> wonder what it would look like on the lufty strap ?


Probably like an awesome watch with a crappy strap on it. 

Nb - This comment is a joke. It is not intended to be taken seriously. In that event of this comment accidentally being taken seriously please consult your G.P or other registered health practioner.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Probably like an awesome watch with a crappy strap on it.
> 
> Nb - This comment is a joke. It is not intended to be taken seriously. In that event of this comment accidentally being taken seriously please consult your G.P or other registered health practioner.


to be fair I was gonna say the same thing but I bottled it lol ;-)


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Probably like an awesome watch with a crappy strap on it.
> 
> Nb - This comment is a joke. It is not intended to be taken seriously. In that event of this comment accidentally being taken seriously please consult your G.P or other registered health practioner.


ant that the truth not so much in my case but when you see some of the more expensive watches and they have cheap ass straps on it it lose something when that happens


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> ant that the truth not so much in my case but when you see some of the more expensive watches and they have cheap ass straps on it it lose something when that happens


Haha FTW 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sharkyfisher said:


> I didn't think of trying a leather on the nighthawk, what do you think?


Looks great mate, here's a few of mine on the nighthawk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

The Parnis snowflake went for £65 plus postage


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> The Parnis snowflake went for £65 plus postage


bargain mate  was it you


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> bargain mate  was it you


No but got this for £2.00 and one from the dark side that looks like this Seamaster


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> View attachment 2047474
> 
> 
> No but got this for £2.00 and one from the dark side that looks like this Seamaster


yeah some of the u.m now are being built to quite a high standard and to a non wis who would know lol.I just don't do digital and can't say why there are some really nice ones but they just don't do it for me lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

hey smeagal what rotary was it you was thinking of getting rid of because this one gone way high and is it the model you have  if so maybe right time to sell 

rotary aquaspeed chronograph watch | eBay


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> hey smeagal what rotary was it you was thinking of getting rid of because this one gone way high and is it the model you have  if so maybe right time to sell
> 
> rotary aquaspeed chronograph watch | eBay


 Same one


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Same one


weird that going high yet the auto with the skeleton dial is doing so bad at the minute


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> weird that going high yet the auto with the skeleton dial is doing so bad at the minute


 Never sold anything on ebay would not know where to start at least mine has box and papers and spare links


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Never sold anything on ebay would not know where to start at least mine has box and papers and spare links


you ant the only one lol I would not have a clue either yeah I got the box and papers and receipt for my skeleton dial but the price has drop out on them since Argos has start to sell them at like I think it was 50 or 60 quid so I have started to wear it as a beater no point in keep it mint for special if there nothing in the price lol but she is a nice one ant she


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Too good to be true? ?

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=9659698

F.S. Seiko SKX007J and SKX009J Automatic Divers MADE IN JAPAN

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Too good to be true? ?
> 
> F.S. Seiko SKX007J and SKX009J Automatic Divers MADE IN JAPAN
> 
> ...


I think I saw a few coming from the Philippines but that was what put me off an old seiko diver


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

me like


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

If I remember correctly my 007 and 009 were only £109 each from creation watches


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> If I remember correctly my 007 and 009 were only £109 each from creation watches


and I still have that link to the jap sight which is less then that if I remember right


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and I still have that link to the jap sight which is less then that if I remember right


That's better than risking someone in the Philippines


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> That's better than risking someone in the Philippines


yeah I have seen some great watches on the bay but when you see from the Philippines it just puts me off lol how do mate are your feet wet lol so how the old girl then


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> yeah I have seen some great watches on the bay but when you see from the Philippines it just puts me off lol how do mate are your feet wet lol so how the old girl then


If by the old girl you mean the sub, it's big, black and still in barrow. Looking at taking the reactor critical for the first time early next year then off for sea trials late summer next year


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> If by the old girl you mean the sub, it's big, black and still in barrow. Looking at taking the reactor critical for the first time early next year then off for sea trials late summer next year


oh I thought you was further along then that and was doing pressure tests


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> oh I thought you was further along then that and was doing pressure tests


We have done trim dive which is where we dived the boat for the first time but that was only down a few meters in the dock. We have just done a containment test where we checked the reactor compartment was air tight but that's as far as we have got. The dockyard don't work very fast unless they have a payment due so we are working at thier speed


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats the rotary up on the bay I hope first time lucky dont know if I gave enough detail


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> We have done trim dive which is where we dived the boat for the first time but that was only down a few meters in the dock. We have just done a containment test where we checked the reactor compartment was air tight but that's as far as we have got. The dockyard don't work very fast unless they have a payment due so we are working at thier speed


it might get boring for you but it still fascinates us land lumbers haha  shame their can't be pics but that life in this day an age we will just have to romanticise what is probably at times boring and sweat and smell with all those blokes. saying that to some that mite be heaven haha


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats the rotary up on the bay I hope first time lucky


 well got my fingers cross for you mate and my toes but that's just how they are haha. if you need any help I'm sure w.s or sharky or rich or any of the one on here that use the bay will help you mate


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

That Nighthawk looks great. I love it on the tan strap. I've been eyeing one of those for ages now.

I was just given this









(That's it before I started to clean it up. Lost its colour over the years, but still in great shape). It's an old Gillette double edge razor. Cleaned it up and picked up a brush and a tub of this







and it was probably the best shave I've ever had, ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That Nighthawk looks great. I love it on the tan strap. I've been eyeing one of those for ages now.
> 
> I was just given this
> 
> ...


Wow I remember my dad had one of those razors. .can you still buy the blades?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Wow I remember my dad had one of those razors. .can you still buy the blades?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 That makes me feel old I always used full s/s ones


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, they're pretty easy to find. Boots sell a 10 pack of their own brand (which I hear are very similar to the Wilkinson Sword ones) for €3.50ish. There's a website called shaving.ie where you can buy bulk packs for less than a four pack of new Gillette cartridges. That razor was my Grandad's. My mam had it put away and dug it out when she saw me looking at them. You can even find those razors on ebay. There's a lot of new old stock out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

smeagal said:


> That makes me feel old I always used full s/s ones


Ha, yeah. Felt odd shaving with something that was easily twice my age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Ha, yeah. Felt odd shaving with something that was easily twice my age.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All you need now is old spice..lift ye out of it lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> All you need now is old spice..lift ye out of it lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


 Next you will be wearing starched collars


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Next you will be wearing starched collors


Remember this smeagal. .youngsters will know this from X factor nowadays 

Old Spice Theme song: 




Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> All you need now is old spice..lift ye out of it lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Ha, I remember having a hot towel shave a few years ago and the barber used that on me at the end. Didn't sting in the slightest. I recall there being a lot of confused faces sitting in the barber shop, ha.

I remember my dad having a bottle of it too. I'm surprised the stuff is still selling, ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes and remember first commercial toothpaste late 50s


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> Ha, I remember having a hot towel shave a few years ago and the barber used that on me at the end. Didn't sting in the slightest. I recall there being a lot of confused faces sitting in the barber shop, ha.
> 
> I remember my dad having a bottle of it too. I'm surprised the stuff is still selling, ha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There aren't many that have stood the test of time like old spice. .my father in law is 79 and he still uses it..oh and brylcreem 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

pepperami said:


> There aren't many that have stood the test if time like old spice. .my father in law is 79 and he still uses it..oh and brylcreem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no requirement for me more money saved ho ho


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd be thankful at 79 if I still had any hair to use brylcreem on, ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Remember this smeagal. .youngsters will know this from X factor nowadays
> 
> Old Spice Theme song: Old Spice Theme song - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


They sould get the spice girls back together to advertise Old spice,Bet some of them have started to sprout the odd facial hair now they are gettin on a bit Ha Ha!:-!


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> I'd be thankful at 79 if I still had any hair to use brylcreem on, ha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has it on the back and sides 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> They sould get the spice girls back together to advertise Old spice,Bet some of them have started to sprout the odd facial hair now they are gettin on a bit Ha Ha!:-!


You still would though 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

pepperami said:


> He has it on the back and sides
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Ha, sure I'm sure by 30 I'll be the same myself. It won't be long until I'm going to the barbers and asking for the back and sides treatment, ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

If things keep goin the way they are I'll go to the barber in a couple of years and ask for a hair cut an he'll be askin which one!:-d


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

pepperami said:


> You still would though
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


After they shaved first of course :-!


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Remember this smeagal. .youngsters will know this from X factor nowadays
> 
> Old Spice Theme song: Old Spice Theme song - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


when I was a young lad lol I was looking round superdrug for a cheap aftershave and remembered the old spice tv ads so I pick a bottle up to have a sniff, I gave the bottle a little squeeze as you do to get a bit of the vapour out
but the bottle was full to overflowing! well a stream of old spice shot up my nostril just as I was breathing in lol. I staggered outside trying to look cool it took a good 10 mins b4 the world stopped spinning lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and what wrong with keeping old traditions alive hmmm


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Remember this 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Remember this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it's next to my hi-karate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I had a hot towel shave on the morning of my wedding. Barber cut the best man's ear and he spent the day covered in blood. Happy times.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

is that my watch said:


> yeah it's next to my hi-karate


Lol









sent from kindle fire


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Man i cannie be bothered! Stuff shavin "Hobo stylee" Rules:-!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

joecool said:


> They sould get the spice girls back together to advertise Old spice,Bet some of them have started to sprout the odd facial hair now they are gettin on a bit Ha Ha!:-!


God no, it was bad enough when four of them thought they could sing. And the other one had the sense to mime.
The only reason I'd be in favour of a Spice Girls reunion is so we'd know whereabouts to drop the nuke.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

sent from kindle fire


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 2049898
> 
> 
> sent from kindle fire


Pmsl..remember that!

What about this paint stripper?

Denim Aftershave: 




Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

joecool said:


> Man i cannie be bothered! Stuff shavin "Hobo stylee" Rules:-!


I usually wait till it's 8 days long then get the clippers on it back down to 1mm lol


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

The tangents this thread goes off in..lol

Never ceases to amaze me..a moderators nightmare lol

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Pmsl..remember that!
> 
> What about this paint stripper?
> 
> ...


got a bottle of that and a bottle of brut lol for my b/day lol


----------



## Tomo-Murphy (Mar 15, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 2049898
> 
> 
> sent from kindle fire


http://www.shaving.ie/products/blue-stratos-aftershave.html. Knew I'd seen that somewhere, ha. Still on the market too.

As for the tangents, I think I'm a bad influence, ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm surprised no one has mention paco rebane or quorum and farhenheit some of my favs and I still use to-day lol and thinking about it use to like the colours of benetton one to


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats £20 already for the rotary at least the post is paid for


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This just reminds me so much of being 21 and getting ready to go to a club.









This as well. 
















We used to get the smell-alikes down the market for a few quid, probably 3 for £10 or so. They'd come in similar colour packaging and instead of being called Polo Sport, Joop!, or Cool Water they'd be called things like Polo Player, Jump, and Cold Water, lol.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Thats £20 already for the rotary at least the post is paid for


that's good when I saw it. it was £5.5o  so let's hope some thing good but be ready for something realistic


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This just reminds me so much of being 21 and getting ready to go to a club.
> 
> View attachment 2050690
> 
> ...


to be honest they smelt the same but never seem to last my niece gave me a bottle of jibe smelt like the other but it did not last


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> This just reminds me so much of being 21 and getting ready to go to a club.
> 
> View attachment 2050690
> 
> ...


Joop! 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Book reading time for me


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

use to love channel per homme sport but it was like £95 quid a bottle that lasted you could run a marathon and you could still smell it I would put it on before a 12 hour shift and I could still smell it when I finished.. but can't afford to spend that kind of money on a 50 ml bottle any more lol well I can't justify spend that kind of money on aftershave now a days


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

for those who love the fanty but want a bit more bang how about this ok second hand it going to be the same as say 25 fantys lol about $150 to $175 but worth it hell yes


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> for those who love the fanty but want a bit more bang how about this ok second hand it going to be the same as say 25 fantys lol about $150 to $175 but worth it hell yes


NICE!!!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> for those who love the fanty but want a bit more bang how about this ok second hand it going to be the same as say 25 fantys lol about $150 to $175 but worth it hell yes


Are you going to buy it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Are you going to buy it?


well afraid not found it and it was sold lol but there a couple of this brand that will find it's way in to my collection at some point


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

loving these 

Slava Perestroika - ! NOS ! 35$


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

Tomo-Murphy said:


> That Nighthawk looks great. I love it on the tan strap. I've been eyeing one of those for ages now.
> 
> I was just given this
> 
> ...


If anything like my experience with DE razor you won't want to go back to expensive multi blade.
Great threads available on other forums if interested.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tuna today.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well quick hi hope you all have a lovely day .. might be getting one I can tick of my list today if the postie is good to me another vintage piece


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all late shift today going shopping then will get myself in gear for work still wearing the citizen using it as my work watcth







yesterday's photo


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

This is the rotary aquaspeed l put on the bay


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Today's new arrival, I think I've found my size limit.







50mm case, build quality is really good. 
The crown screw thread turns like nothing else I've got, probably a 0.25mm thread pitch. Buckle is about 3mm thick. 







Whether the helium valve works or is there for show is up for debate but I'm unlikely ever to find out.








https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

David Church said:


> Whether the helium valve works or is there for show is up for debate but I'm unlikely ever to find out.


Give it to underwatermechanic.....


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Give it to underwatermechanic.....


Whilst the diving depth of our subs is classified, I can say if I had strapped the watch to the outside of the hull before a deep dive my Seiko SKX007 would have broken but this would still be ticking...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I can only say I am the proud owner of watches which, too, would still be ticking. But there would be a "splosh" between each tick....


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

well you know that I'm thinking of collecting Casio's well I thought will it be just analog






or should I do digital as well lol as I don't normal do digital but I have been glancing at the g'shock the red/black one but even on sale it's like a ton so got to be sure at that price so I bought this not bad really it's looking good for a g'shock at this time as it quiet comfortable and don't look bad on and if I do hate it I have only lost out on £20 quid and I might get some back if I did sell it or could just sit in the casio collection of two now well three with this can I call it a collection yet lol


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Whilst the diving depth of our subs is classified, I can say if I had strapped the watch to the outside of the hull before a deep dive my Seiko SKX007 would have broken but this would still be ticking...


Watches, biscuits & classified submarine diving depths, could this thread get any cooler!! lol


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

I vill say this only once club orange with my coffee 🍵 at McDonalds


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

smeagal said:


> I vill say this only once club orange with my coffee  at McDonalds


Is that with the fallen madonna with the big boobies?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

you should get that strap tomorrow mate posted it this morning mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, in two months and a day I start my 40th birthday savings plan. The idea is to save £50 a month for three years plus anything I get for selling on watches into a high interest account and at the end but something really nice. 

Current shortlist is the Tudor red Black Bay or Pelagos or if I do well a second hand Rolex submariner. In the lead is the Pelagos right now. Wonder what I will end up getting?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

and sharky got the jump hour mate funny bugger ant it lol. not the norm no ticking as such and it just different ant it mate  lol one for the collection ticked off my list


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, in two months and a day I start my 40th birthday savings plan. The idea is to save £50 a month for three years plus anything I get for selling on watches into a high interest account and at the end but something really nice.
> 
> Current shortlist is the Tudor red Black Bay or Pelagos or if I do well a second hand Rolex submariner. In the lead is the Pelagos right now. Wonder what I will end up getting?


Just a thought, prices of watches like Tudor's and Rolexes are expensive to start with and go up each year. A watch that might cost £3k today could be creeping up to £3.5k or even £4k in 3 years time. So bearing that in mind would it be better to buy the watch now on interest free credit (that many shops offer) to lock in the price as it were and use that £50 to pay back the balance?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just a thought, prices of watches like Tudor's and Rolexes are expensive to start with and go up each year. A watch that might cost £3k today could be creeping up to £3.5k or even £4k in 3 years time. So bearing that in mind would it be better to buy the watch now on interest free credit (that many shops offer) to lock in the price as it were and use that £50 to pay back the balance?


sorry mate but I think it would be ludicrous to put your self in debit to buy a watch where the interest rate would get you anyway so you would not be saving much and you are tidy in to something for a watch better to save and then you can think long hand hard on what you want then a year in not feeling it and still having to pay for it and what happens say for instant they have a baby that £50 month would be gone in an instant on the cost of the child were in saving you could just stop then when you can start again you could not do that if you had a loan or i.f.c is the same difference the free credit only applies for a certain time trust me I did something similar and nearly ended up with out a paddle it's just not worth it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> you should get that strap tomorrow mate posted it this morning mate


thanks mate you're a star.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> sorry mate but I think it would be ludicrous to put your self in debit to buy a watch where the interest rate would get you anyway so you would not be saving much and you are tidy in to something for a watch better to save and then you can think long hand hard on what you want then a year in not feeling it and still having to pay for it and what happens say for instant they have a baby that £50 month would be gone in an instant on the cost of the child were in saving you could just stop then when you can start again you could not do that if you had a loan or i.f.c is the same difference the free credit only applies for a certain time trust me I did something similar and nearly ended up with out a paddle it's just not worth it


How is it ludricrous to suggest taking up interest free credit on an expensive item that he wants to buy especially if it's his grail? How do you think people buy their cars, do they go to the dealership with a wad of rolled up banknotes? How do you think people buy their houses? By saving up all their money in a jar every week for 30 years?

With all due respect you seem like someone that doesn't really splash out on bigger purchases so maybe it's understandable that you aren't really aware of the potential benefits in interest free credit as opposed to saving up fully to buy an expensive item. Anyway it was just a suggestion anyway, I'm sure that Mike is a smart enough guy to not get himself into unmanagable debt willy nilly.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> How is it ludricrous to suggest taking up interest free credit on an expensive item that he wants to buy especially if it's his grail? How do you think people buy their cars, do they go to the dealership with a wad of rolled up banknotes? How do you think people buy their houses? By saving up all their money in a jar every week for 30 years?
> 
> With all due respect you seem like someone that doesn't really splash out on bigger purchases so maybe it's understandable that you aren't really aware of the potential benefits in interest free credit as opposed to saving up fully to buy an expensive item. Anyway it was just a suggestion anyway, I'm sure that Mike is a smart enough guy to not get himself into unmanagable debt willy nilly.


simple a house keep your head dry a car gets you to work a watch hmm let me see tells the time anything else hmm no I don't think so


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> simple a house keep your head dry a car gets you to work a watch hmm let me see tells the time anything else hmm no I don't think so


Well that's your way of looking at it. You're obviously a tightwad and fair play to you if that's how you want to live your life. But obviously if guys like Mike and Smeagal are thinking about treating themselves to nice watches like Rolex and Tudor to mark important milestones in their lives it might indicate that they have a slightly different way of looking at things to you.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, in two months and a day I start my 40th birthday savings plan. The idea is to save £50 a month for three years plus anything I get for selling on watches into a high interest account and at the end but something really nice.
> 
> Current shortlist is the Tudor red Black Bay or Pelagos or if I do well a second hand Rolex submariner. In the lead is the Pelagos right now. Wonder what I will end up getting?


"High interest savings" 
I think you'll find they are a thing from the 20th century.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...ollection-magazine-review-thread-1009981.html


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> ?
> 
> With all due respect you seem like someone that doesn't really splash out on bigger purchases so maybe it's understandable that you aren't really aware of the potential benefits in interest free credit as opposed to saving up fully to buy an expensive item. .


mate you don't know who I am to make statement like that that show what sort of person you are. there is no respect in that comment due or other wise and I take that as a personal insult from you and I think it is a bit sad that money seems to rule your world so next time think before you type thank you


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well that's your way of looking at it. You're obviously a tightwad and fair play to you if that's how you want to live your life. But obviously if guys like Mike and Smeagal are thinking about treating themselves to nice watches like Rolex and Tudor to mark important milestones in their lives it might indicate that they have a slightly different way of looking at things to you.


listen I suggest you stop before you say something you will regret mate you may like to bully some but I wont stand for it and name calling just belittles you


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

is that my watch said:


> mate you don't know who I am to make statement like that that show what sort of person you are. there is no respect in that comment due or other wise and I take that as a personal insult from you and I think it is a bit sad that money seems to rule your world so next time think before you type thank you


Why do you assume that "money rules my world"? I merely suggested to someone on here an alternative way to make a substantial purchase.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> and sharky got the jump hour mate funny bugger ant it lol. not the norm no ticking as such and it just different ant it mate  lol one for the collection ticked off my list


have you noticed how loud it is? I could hear it ticking over the noise of the TV lol the PO came today too, cheers


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks bro 
Love it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why do you assume that "money rules my world"? I merely suggested to someone on here an alternative way to make a substantial purchase.


I can see this going some where I ant going so thank but finished with this conversation I will say one last thing I think treating yourself to some luxury is great saving up for that special watch is great all for it ..but putting them selves in to debit for it no that what I can see. the amount of people in debit because they must have the last flat screen t.v it's wrong


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> have you noticed how loud it is? I could hear it ticking over the noise of the TV lol the PO came today too, cheers


good but it's some way different to other watches ant it can't put my finger on it but it seem something lol now what other weird and whacky watches are there we have done jump hour there must be others


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

crosswind said:


> Thanks bro
> Love it


No worries, it's a great watch but I haven't really worn it since I got my Solar and now getting the Tuna I thought I'd pass it on to someone who'd appreciate it. I think it's a little more dressy than a 007 and it definitely looks good on a nato.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can see this going some where I ant going so thank but finished with this conversation I will say one last thing I think treating yourself to some luxury is great saving up for that special watch is great all for it ..but putting them selves in to debit for it no that what I can see. the amount of people in debit because they must have the last flat screen t.v it's wrong


to be fair, interest free credit isn't getting yourself into debt as such as there is no interest so it's just the same as saving it and buying later. now high interest buying is another matter ;-)


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> I can see this going some where I ant going so thank but finished with this conversation I will say one last thing I think treating yourself to some luxury is great saving up for that special watch is great all for it ..but putting them selves in to debit for it no that what I can see. the amount of people in debit because they must have the last flat screen t.v it's wrong


If noone borrowed there would be no economy..but I see this from both sides..if you can afford to do it by all means do...however I don't think there are many working class folk who can afford a Rolex in the conventional way and for the once in a lifetime purchase its an option to go the credit route, it wouldn't (sadly) be on my list of priorities but we're all on different income levels, I suspect so anyway?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

sharkyfisher said:


> to be fair, interest free credit isn't getting yourself into debt as such as there is no interest so it's just the same as saving it and buying later. now high interest buying is another matter ;-)


true in away but you have to make the payment constantly every month what happens if your heating breaks or the wind put a hole in the roof that needs repairing if you are saving then nothing if on credit then what even clever people can get caught up in debit with out thinking it's to easy these days to get credit the old adage for me is buy in haste repent at leisure applies alot in this world


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> No worries, it's a great watch but I haven't really worn it since I got my Solar and now getting the Tuna I thought I'd pass it on to someone who'd appreciate it. I think it's a little more dressy than a 007 and it definitely looks good on a nato.


it's a sweet watch, been fiddling around with some mockups, love the red pip


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That red bezel would look awesome. I was very surprised that guys like Harold and Jake don't seem to have any aftermarket bezels for the Ray and Mako. Is it easy to adapt a 007 bezel to fit it?


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> If noone borrowed there would be no economy..but I see this from both sides..if you can afford to do it by all means do...however I don't think there are many working class folk who can afford a Rolex in the conventional way and for the once in a lifetime purchase its an option to go the credit route, it wouldn't (sadly) be on my list of priorities but we're all on different income levels, I suspect so anyway?


well look at the state of the economy we are deep in debit with more borrowing then every happing it's a viscous circle and the only way is to stop borrowing  we have promise billions to third world countrys and we have borrowed to do that at some point it will hit the fans so for me if I ant got it I will go with out then get it on the never never as I have said it happen to me did putting thing on credit a hell of a lot of things then when the sh*t hit the fan took a long long time to sort it so if I can maybe persuade someone not to then it could possible save them a lot of heartache in the long run and I would never suggest that to anyone to get loans i.f.c or any of them live to your means lot less troubles that way


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Be lucky to get 2% at the moment, on an ISA, especially if you start from a low deposit. It would have to go into very high risk investments to get over say 4%, and that risks losing some of your capital too.

Quite a few high end jewellers offer one or two year interest free loans on big name watches, I was nearly tempted myself but my good lady wanted some furniture instead.

If you think you can guarantee being able to afford a fixed amount each month, the interest free loan is not a bad idea.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> If you think you can guarantee being able to afford a fixed amount each month,
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


 this is the point I'm trying to make thing change and we don't always know what is round the corner in this day and age yes we have to on certain object there no other way but something are need in life some are wanted in life the thing is to know the difference


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> That red bezel would look awesome. I was very surprised that guys like Harold and Jake don't seem to have any aftermarket bezels for the Ray and Mako. Is it easy to adapt a 007 bezel to fit it?


sorta, the red looks nice too
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-orient-hybrid-bezel-swap-264474.html


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

So long as you are not spending all your money on things you don't need I don't see a problem with interest free credit. So long as you have a bit extra for any unexpected bills then spending some on a nice watch is no problem.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well look at the state of the economy we are deep in debit with more borrowing then every happing it's a viscous circle and the only way is to stop borrowing  we have promise billions to third world countrys and we have borrowed to do that at some point it will hit the fans so for me if I ant got it I will go with out then get it on the never never as I have said it happen to me did putting thing on credit a hell of a lot of things then when the sh*t hit the fan took a long long time to sort it so if I can maybe persuade someone not to then it could possible save them a lot of heartache in the long run and I would never suggest that to anyone to get loans i.f.c or any of them live to your means lot less troubles that way


Capitalism relys on borrowing, borrowing money thats dosen't exist to create more non existent money from interest 

Oh and if every country is in debt, who do we all owe the money to? ..economies fail if we dont borrow..hence auserity


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

pepperami said:


> Capitalism relys on borrowing, borrowing money thats dosen't exist to create more non existent money from interest
> 
> Oh and if every country is in debt, who do we all owe the money to? ..economies fail if we dont borrow..hence auserity


well you know what Karl marx said about capitalist they will destroy the world


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> this is the point I'm trying to make thing change and we don't always know what is round the corner in this day and age yes we have to on certain object there no other way but something are need in life some are wanted in life the thing is to know the difference


Only the individual can assess their own acceptable risk level, but with mortgages, car loans, replacement windows, etc, there are very few people who don't at some point borrow fairly large sums, it's just modern life.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

theoldwoman said:


> Only the individual can assess their own acceptable risk level, but with mortgages, car loans, replacement windows, etc, there are very few people who don't at some point borrow fairly large sums, it's just modern life.
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


 well as i said certain thing in this day an age is unavoidable and are needs I am all for it when the needs arises ... it's the wants that I have an issue with and yes it is up to the person but if you look in to this more deeply there are a lot of people who will open admit it can get out of control to point of not knowing on how to coup and or dig your way out it's a hard thing to discuses in large because so many factors need to be taken in to account and with out having been in that situation it sometimes hard to see where it can go wrong sometime or how badly it can go wrong but as you say each to their own but I would not suggest to anyone for them to get credit because I have seen how wrong it can go so to me at the worst point some things I craved became millstones around my neck the feeling when paying upfront is there is no worries of things happen out side your control and you have save for it so it even more pleasurable and you know you want it  getting the credit and having it straight away you have not work for it done certain thing to get it maybe not have your morning costa coffee to pay for it. if you can understand what I mean  it feels hollow empty if that makes sense


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, that escalated quickly...

I want to buy a watch for my 40th, not now, so got three years to save. May as well save (stocks and shares ISAs aren't capped like regular savings accounts) and I don't want credit as I intend to apply for a mortgage and move house next year. I used to work for a loans company, so know the score. On my special birthday I intend to walk into a dealer with a was of money I earned and saved myself and swap it for a watch, like in the olden days, and like I did when I bough my first watch with my dad as a teenager. Sometimes the wait is worth it!

That's why I am saving, even though interest rates are low and I could buy something now 

Right Panerai fans, has anyone seen these on Amazon? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alienwork-A...9-05/dp/B00FA8NK7M/ref=wl_mb_wl_huc_mrai_1_dp for less than £30


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, that escalated quickly...
> 
> I want to buy a watch for my 40th, not now, so got three years to save. May as well save (stocks and shares ISAs aren't capped like regular savings accounts) and I don't want credit as I intend to apply for a mortgage and move house next year. I used to work for a loans company, so know the score. On my special birthday I intend to walk into a dealer with a was of money I earned and saved myself and swap it for a watch, like in the olden days, and like I did when I bough my first watch with my dad as a teenager. Sometimes the wait is worth it!
> 
> ...


Well my plan is when I leave the navy at 41 I will get a lump sum and my pension and some of it will go on a nice watch. Well that's the plan, it depends on the Mrs. When I got a retention payment a few years back I had big plans for it but it ended up going on a new patio, built in wardrobes and a car for the Mrs lol


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Well, that escalated quickly...
> 
> I want to buy a watch for my 40th, not now, so got three years to save. May as well save (stocks and shares ISAs aren't capped like regular savings accounts) and I don't want credit as I intend to apply for a mortgage and move house next year. I used to work for a loans company, so know the score. On my special birthday I intend to walk into a dealer with a was of money I earned and saved myself and swap it for a watch, like in the olden days, and like I did when I bough my first watch with my dad as a teenager. Sometimes the wait is worth it!
> 
> ...


I saw one a few months ago and mistook the name for a computer/tech manufacturer Alienware!! lol ;-)


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Richmondmike said:


> Right Panerai fans, has anyone seen these on Amazon? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alienwork-A...9-05/dp/B00FA8NK7M/ref=wl_mb_wl_huc_mrai_1_dp for less than £30


Must appeal to someone, but I think if you're a skint Panerai fan, then the Archives at least _look _like Panerais.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

do want it's an auto to. I want one of those computers lol so might have this watch to go with it lol  the alienware computers are great


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Must appeal to someone, but I think if you're a skint Panerai fan, then the Archives at least _look _like Panerais.


 well this one movement archie case&dial sounds good


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Not bad at all for £30 though it probably would have looked a lot better without that cyclops.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Well my plan is when I leave the navy at 41 I will get a lump sum and my pension and some of it will go on a nice watch. Well that's the plan, it depends on the Mrs. When I got a retention payment a few years back I had big plans for it but it ended up going on a new patio, built in wardrobes and a car for the Mrs lol


Suggestion:-If i were you the first thing i would buy when you get the lump sum,is buy a soft rolling pin for the wife an a hardhat for yourself.THEN tell her about your plans for the expensive watch! (Just a thought


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> Suggestion:-If i were you the first thing i would buy when you get the lump sum,is buy a soft rolling pin for the wife an a hardhat for yourself.THEN tell her about your plans for the expensive watch! (Just a thought


Pension will be good for the tax man he will just love you uwm I see there was a slight heated debate a wee while ago I missed all the fun not that I would have had anything to say keeping my head down as they say


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> Pension will be good for the tax man he will just love you uwm I see there was a slight heated debate a wee while ago I missed all the fun not that I would have had anything to say keeping my head down as they say


My lump sum is tax free 

Well I will have paid enough tax by then lol


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> My lump sum is tax free
> 
> Well I will have paid enough tax by then lol


and more mate given a certain time framed the state pension will be nil and void as it is it can hardly cope now that why were still paying into it yet also paying the peoples pension as well and there no point in get a private pension when the sum you will get back is lower then what you have paid in might as well stick it in the mattress for how much you would get for it and least you would have a comfortable nights sleep on it


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> My lump sum is tax free
> 
> Well I will have paid enough tax by then lol


I have been told that for those of us like you and I in the public sector the Tories don't consider our taxes to count, as we are paid out of the public purse. That's why our pensions are even more at risk than the state pension. Even though I am in the Local Government Pension Scheme which is not paid by the taxpayer they still tried to cut or payments and they have doubled my contributions since 2010.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I have been told that for those of us like you and I in the public sector the Tories don't consider our taxes to count, as we are paid out of the public purse. That's why our pensions are even more at risk than the state pension. Even though I am in the Local Government Pension Scheme which is not paid by the taxpayer they still tried to cut or payments and they have doubled my contributions since 2010.


They have already started messing about with ours. When I joined up I went onto AFPS75 (Armed Forces Pension Scheme 1975), they then brought out AFPS05 which we all had the option to transfer onto if we wanted and funnily enough not many did as it was not as good as AFPS75. Now they are bringing out AFPS15 and we have no choice, we are all going to transfer onto it. Under AFPS75 our pension was worked out at the rank we leave ther service at and we got a tax free lump sum as soon as we leave the service and our pension straight away. Under AFPS 15 our pension is worked out as an average across our career, so if we had spent a long time at a lower rank then this will now count against us. Also we only get our lump sums and pensions when we hit state pension age. The only silver lining is that as I am already a Senior Rate it my average will be worked out from 2015 until I leave the service so unless I get demoted then I dont have to worry too much.


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Underwatermechanic said:


> My lump sum is tax free
> 
> Well I will have paid enough tax by then lol


I know the lump sum is free but your pension wont be so lucky


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

smeagal said:


> I know the lump sum is free but your pension wont be so lucky


I know. They get us both coming and going in that we are taxed on our wages and then taxed on the pension we earn from those wages.


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

is that my watch said:


> well the time is spot on but the ticking seems way fast lol I'm liking it but it is something different and it a fun ticking if you know what I mean


I think most watches tick fast especially if they do say 6 or 8 beats per second, it's just that it's so loud you find yourself listening to it lol ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning

Off for a run in the p!$$!ng rain...


----------



## watchmyspace (Nov 19, 2014)

http://rs1289.pbsrc.com/albums/b518...t_2014-11-19-18-35-19_zps91bac75e.png~320x480


----------



## watchmyspace (Nov 19, 2014)

From sheffield uk if anyone interested


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Greetings folks,

Allow me to introduce myself; I'm Bo, your friendly Admin. Last night I came to this thread to ban a Scammer/Troll and had trouble with my system freezing up because of the size of the thread. I discussed the issue with my Mods and Tech Guys and decided it was past time we split this thread. If you haven't found it already, you an go here: Military watches collection magazine 2.0 to continue your conversation.

Thank you for your understanding.

Bo


----------

